# Galerie: Zeigt her eure 301



## Helium (5. Juni 2009)

Mein 301, jetzt nochmals in der augeteilten Galerie!


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. Juni 2009)

mach' ich doch gleich mal mit nem weissen weiter 









und gleich noch die Maße dazu: 
1,85 groß
94cm SL
Gr. L
Vorbau 90mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (5. Juni 2009)

Mein Aufbau (so lange es ihn noch gibt ), Gewicht: 13 kg (Teileliste in meinem Album):








Einsatzbereich: Enduro Trailtouren
Meine Maße: 189/94 cm
Rahmen: Mk4 L
Vorbau: 75 mm


----------



## jasper (5. Juni 2009)

Helium schrieb:


> Mein 301, jetzt nochmals in der augeteilten Galerie!


super, das erste lv, das mir gefällt!


----------



## efneun (5. Juni 2009)

eine gute Idee mit der Unterteilung. müsste jetzt nur noch im Forum oben angepinnt werden.
ich mach mal mit und zeig das "Volks-Liteville"





dazu meine maße : 1,84 groß / 90 SL / 77 kg
eine Größe L mit 105er Vorbau


----------



## evil-bjoern (5. Juni 2009)

Hier mein 301 nochmal in Marathon Ausstattung:





Der Selle Italia SLR Sattel wurde mittlerer Weile durch nen Tune Speedneedle Marathon getauscht.

Meine Maße: 1,80 m, Schrittlänge 85 cm, 79 kg
Rahmen: M, Vorbau: 100er


----------



## wildcat_1968 (5. Juni 2009)

und hier mein schwarzes Schätzchen

















Rahmengröße: M
Schrittlänge: 85 cm
Körpergröße: 182 cm
Vorbaulänge: VRO (S), 20°


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. Juni 2009)

macht doch am Besten alle auch SL und Körper- sowie Rahmengröße dazu - damit helfen wir denen, die sich noch mit der Größe unsicher sind und unschlüssig wegen der Größe sind.


----------



## zeroconf (5. Juni 2009)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> macht doch am Besten alle auch SL und Körper- sowie Rahmengröße dazu - damit helfen wir denen, die sich noch mit der Größe unsicher sind und unschlüssig wegen der Größe sind.



Und evtl. noch die Vorbaulänge ...

Grüße
zeroconf


----------



## F R I T Z (7. Juni 2009)

Servus,

und hier ist mein Update:
FAT ALBERT (P) V:651g H:653g NoTubes
XT Kurbel 2-fach 20-36
Gewicht 11,5kg

demmächst:
schwarze Kurbel, aber welche?
Plattformpedale
SLX 2-fach Umwerfer





Die Daten von F R I T Z:
Größe: 181cm
Schrittlänge: 83cm
Vorbau: 10cm
LV: Größe M


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Juni 2009)

schaut fein aus - da klappert keine kette, bei der länge  sind 2,25er alberts, bei dem gewicht, oder? meine liegen bei 790 und 760


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F R I T Z (7. Juni 2009)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> schaut fein aus - da klappert keine kette, bei der länge  sind 2,25er alberts, bei dem gewicht, oder? meine liegen bei 790 und 760


 
Hallo RaceFace67,

das sind tatsächlich 2,25 FA-Performance.
Die Dinger waren löchrig wie ein schweizer Käse, hat Wochen und einige Ausfahrten gedauert bis sie dicht geworden sind.

F R I T Z


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juni 2009)

Rahmengröße L MK4
Fahrer 186cm
Schrittlänge ca. 88cm
Vorbau 90mm
Gewicht sicher >14Kg


----------



## MichiP (8. Juni 2009)

Hi,

das rote Gebamsel am Sitz ist die Reißleine für den Schleudersitz

Die Bremsleitung vorne, schlägt die nicht gegen das Vorderrad??? Auch wenn sie mit einen Kabelbinder gesichert ist???

gruß

Michi


----------



## baatz (9. Juni 2009)

So, habe noch einen der letzten 301 MK7 Rahmen Größe M ergattert... übrigens mit X12
darf jetzt auch endlich ein Liteville fahren 
gewogenes Gewicht inkl. Pedale : 12.2 kg
Vorbau 90 mm
Meine Größe: 178 cm
SL: 81 cm


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2009)

schön klassischer Aufbau.
Dreh mal testweise den Vorbau rum - könnte sowohl optisch als auch vom Fahren her noch besser sein!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2009)

@ Berkel - klasse Rad. Sieht kompromisslos aus. (Nur der Lenker sieht irgendwie aus als wäre er zu weit nach vorn gedreht.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (10. Juni 2009)

@[email protected]

Das mit dem Lenker passt schon so, ich bin sehr groß und fahren den Lenker tief, so dass ich mich mehr von oben auf den Lenker stütze.


----------



## uphillking (10. Juni 2009)

Bäh, watt'n furchtbar Zuggedöns :-(


----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2009)

früher oder später kauft jeder > 80 Kg eine Coil-Gabel ;-)

Ach ja, mein 301:





301MK3 mit Upgrade Kit
Größe XXL
Farbe RAL9016 (Magura)
Gewicht 13,6 mit alles und scharf!

Körpergröße 196cm
Gewicht: 94 Kilo nackt
Schrittlänge:
Armläge:


----------



## Boomrush (11. Juni 2009)

Mein aktueller Aufbau:












Liteville 301 MK5 XL
Körpergröße: 1,91m
Gewicht: 88Kg
SL: 92cm
Vorbau: 90mm


----------



## marco sc (11. Juni 2009)

sorry OT:
@der-gute und boomrush: 
seid ihr zufrieden mit den ZTR Flow Felgen? was waren eure härtesten einsätze bis jetzt mit den felgen?
Marco


----------



## MichiP (11. Juni 2009)

Mein jetzt auch hier:












MK 5 in L
Größe: 186 cm
Schrittlänge: ?
Fahrergewicht: 85kg ohne alles
Bike: ca. 13,8kg


----------



## Boomrush (11. Juni 2009)

marco sc schrieb:


> sorry OT:
> @der-gute und boomrush:
> seid ihr zufrieden mit den ZTR Flow Felgen? was waren eure härtesten einsätze bis jetzt mit den felgen?
> Marco



Hi Marco,

ich habe die Laufräder noch nicht soo lange im Einsatz...
Hatte vorher CrossMax Enduro und bei diesen ist mir die Felge gerissen!!!
Bisher find ich die Laufräder suuper. Schön breit + clean

Gruß
Boomrush


----------



## bernd e (11. Juni 2009)

Meine ZTR Flow funktionieren seit ca. 1000 km ohne Probleme und das ganze mit 0,1 t Last


----------



## bernd e (11. Juni 2009)

Mein Uraufbau Januar 08:




und jetzt:




Körpergröße: 170 cm
Schrittlänge: 78 cm
Rahmen: M
Modell: MK 5
Gewicht: ca. 14 kg

Weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## klmp77 (11. Juni 2009)

Wieso laufen bei Dir alle Züge und Leitungen links am Steuerrohr vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMatta (12. Juni 2009)

Mein aktueller MK 6 Aufbau.(Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität,habe nur eine Handy Kamera)









Körpergröße: 181 cm
Schrittlänge: 88 cm
Vorbaulänge: 90 mm
Modell: MK 6 L
Gewicht: 13.5 kg

PS: Werde nächste Woche auch ein XT Shadow Schaltwerk bestellen,dann kommt diese hässliche Schlaufe endlich weg und es wird hoffentlich eine besser Schaltperformance geben.


----------



## bernd e (14. Juni 2009)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Wieso laufen bei Dir alle Züge und Leitungen links am Steuerrohr vorbei?



Weil ich es so wollte 
Mir war der Bogen vom rechten Shifter zu eng und habe somit das Ganze links rum gelegt (weniger Reibung und Verschleiß). Wollte das auch mit dem Zug vom linken Shifter machen, hätte dann aber einen ungünstigen Weg in den vorderen Anschlag gehabt (starkes abknicken). Das ist auch der einzige Kritikpunkt den ich am 301 gefunden habe.


----------



## GodfredKah (21. Juni 2009)

Aktueller Stand (Mk2)



GodfredKah


----------



## nope 75 (8. Juli 2009)




----------



## thetourist (8. Juli 2009)

Du musst den BB-Code hier rein kopieren.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. Juli 2009)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Mein aktueller MK 6 Aufbau.(Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Qualität,habe nur eine Handy Kamera)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir bitte 2 Dinge verraten:
1. Vorbaulänge
2. Einbauhöhe der Pike

Mir taugt Dein Aufbau sehr, was das optische angeht. Obwohl das 901 im Keller steht bin ich zur Zeit viel lieber auf dem 301 unterwegs... Stecke da momentan auch wesentlich mehr Geld rein


----------



## ins (8. Juli 2009)

Pike hat 518mm Einbauhöhe.


----------



## DaMatta (9. Juli 2009)

Vorbaulänge sind 90 mm. Steht auch untern Bild.


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2009)

Mein aktueller Aufbau:






Mk 2 XL, Vorbau 90mm invers, Fahrer 1,88 groß, SL 90,5
Lyrik Coil
the one 180/180
ChrisKing/Sapim CXRay/Alu/ZTR Flow/FatAlbert 2,4" 
XTR (außer Ritzelpaket)
Pedale NC-17 Sudpin III
einige Alu + Titanschrauben

so wie's da steht: 13,6 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (9. Juli 2009)

thetourist schrieb:


> Du musst den BB-Code hier rein kopieren.



Danke


----------



## thetourist (9. Juli 2009)

Da nicht für. 

Aber schönes Bike!


----------



## cpetit (10. Juli 2009)

So, jetzt mit Lyrik


----------



## nope 75 (10. Juli 2009)

thetourist schrieb:


> aber schönes bike!


----------



## klmp77 (11. Juli 2009)

da hast du aber die falsche lyrik genommen, 115 oder 160 mm wäre mir zu wenig auswahl.


----------



## 147ar (14. Juli 2009)

neues update 

bremse saint 09 und fat albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2009)

@Cpetit: schicker Aufbau
@147ar: tolles Motiv

hier mal mein aktueller Aufbau


----------



## Vogelsberger (15. Juli 2009)

So, nach etwas gebastel nun auch mal mein 6 Wochen altes in aktueller Ausbaustufe.











Ich schwanke noch ob ich die Pike nicht doch durch eine 150mm Dual Air Revelation ersetze, dem Gewicht zuliebe.


----------



## Rocky10 (15. Juli 2009)

Mein "Klassiker" im Tourensetup auf dem Weg zur Tornantissima im Veltlin.


----------



## jens m. (16. Juli 2009)

Hier auch mal ein paar Fotos von meinem Update.











Größe L
1,82m
SL 86cm
Vorbau 90mm


Grüße 
jens m.


----------



## beeblebrox71 (16. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meins - es hat innerhalb 1 Jahres mehrere Metamorphosen durchlaufen - von Tour zu Allmountain - wieder leichter - und jetzt wieder Marathon ... das 120mm Setup passt für das was ich fahre am besten. Hab mein Canyon Leichtbauhardtail ebenfalls verkauft - finde das Liteville kann es ganz gut ersetzen ...

Wegen der weißen Gabel musste ich noch weitere weiße Parts anbauen ... 

Gewicht 10,25kg
Größe M
Vorbulänge 120mm
Fahrergröße 179cm


----------



## MichiP (17. Juli 2009)

Moin,

wie immer sehr schöne Bikes. Nicht alles ist mein Geschmack aber muß es ja auch nicht.


gruß

Michi


----------



## thoralfw (17. Juli 2009)

beeblebrox71 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



gewicht klingt ganz interessant, was ist das für ne kurbel?

die zugführung am schaltwerk kann man eleganter lösen.


----------



## beeblebrox71 (17. Juli 2009)

thoralfw schrieb:


> gewicht klingt ganz interessant, was ist das für ne kurbel?
> 
> die zugführung am schaltwerk kann man eleganter lösen.



Zugführung - ja - aber mir kam es bei der Erstverlegung im Innenbereich des Rockguard so stark geknickt vor - war vielleicht nur einbildung.

Kurbel siehe hier.

Allerdings hab ich FRM-Kettenblätter drauf - Gesamtgewicht 685g.


----------



## thoralfw (17. Juli 2009)

dank dir für die info


----------



## gerdi1 (20. Juli 2009)

So, nach einigem Ausprobieren, hab ich das ganze so, wie ich es mir Vorstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (20. Juli 2009)

yes! sehr geile farbe! more pics!


----------



## Gekko (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute..ich muss hier mal eine Frage loswerden.Ich hoffe die wird nicht falsch verstanden.Ich selber konnte mir bislang nicht so einen teuren Rahmen erlauben.Ich frage mich.. ob dieser zweifels ohne geil aussehende Rahmen trotzdem seinen hohen Preis gerecht wird.Ist es tatsächlich so..das der Rahmen was Verarbeitung und Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit betrifft so genial ist..oder ist das mehr eine Sache des Prestige???


----------



## MichiP (20. Juli 2009)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..ich muss hier mal eine Frage loswerden.Ich hoffe die wird nicht falsch verstanden.Ich selber konnte mir bislang nicht so einen teuren Rahmen erlauben.Ich frage mich.. ob dieser zweifels ohne geil aussehende Rahmen trotzdem seinen hohen Preis gerecht wird.Ist es tatsächlich so..das der Rahmen was Verarbeitung und Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit betrifft so genial ist..oder ist das mehr eine Sache des Prestige???



Qualität= Frag mal wie viele Rahmenbrüche es gab

Fahreigenschaften: von CC bis Enduro geht alles, ansonsten stehen hier genügend Fahrberichte und alles erdenkliche was Du wissen willst. Kommt aber auch auf den Fahrer drauf an

Prestige: Wird für mache eine Rolle spielen, schlimmsten Fall mutierst du zu einen unbelehrbaren Litevillejünger

gruß

Michi


----------



## fofiman (28. Juli 2009)

So, nachdem es mal wieder sauber ist gibt es hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines 301 XL






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Rahmen XL, Baujahr 2007, Farbe RAL7016 Anthratzitgrau
Gabel Lyrik, meist mit 150mm gefahren
Bremsen Hope Tech V2
GravityDropper Sattelstütze (unattraktiv aber funktionell)


----------



## marco sc (28. Juli 2009)

sie spitze aus....nur.....wo sind denn die schriftzüge hin?
selber entfernt?


----------



## Qia (28. Juli 2009)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..ich muss hier mal eine Frage loswerden.Ich hoffe die wird nicht falsch verstanden.Ich selber konnte mir bislang nicht so einen teuren Rahmen erlauben.Ich frage mich.. ob dieser zweifels ohne geil aussehende Rahmen trotzdem seinen hohen Preis gerecht wird.Ist es tatsächlich so..das der Rahmen was Verarbeitung und Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit betrifft so genial ist..oder ist das mehr eine Sache des Prestige???



Lies und schau das mal und dann stell die Frage nochmal...

http://www.liteville.com/t/22_37.html


----------



## fofiman (28. Juli 2009)

marco sc schrieb:


> sie spitze aus....nur.....wo sind denn die schriftzüge hin?
> selber entfernt?



Nein, ist damals so geliefert worden, ist allerdings ein Einzelstück.
Mittlerweile gibt es (leider) nur noch Rahmen mit Werbung.


----------



## 525Rainer (28. Juli 2009)

fofiman schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



der aufbau ist nicht meins aber die farbe ist absolut geil! würd mir mit schriftzug ohne rotes V super gefallen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Juli 2009)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..ich muss hier mal eine Frage loswerden.Ich hoffe die wird nicht falsch verstanden.Ich selber konnte mir bislang nicht so einen teuren Rahmen erlauben.Ich frage mich.. ob dieser zweifels ohne geil aussehende Rahmen trotzdem seinen hohen Preis gerecht wird.Ist es tatsächlich so..das der Rahmen was Verarbeitung und Fahreigenschaften und Haltbarkeit betrifft so genial ist..oder ist das mehr eine Sache des Prestige???



*Zu Prestige:*
Bei Rocky Mountain bekommt man fast keinen Fully Rahmen für so "wenig" Geld. Klar wird Rocky Mountain teurer verkauft, da es die Marke schon länger gibt, sie als kultig gehandelt wird etc... Doch ein RM Rahmen hat kaum bis keine so detailverliebte technische Lösungen. Diese "Kleinigkeiten" sind kaum der Rede wert, doch bei einem Liteville Rahmen überhäufen sich diese so sehr, sei es die Hinterbau-Kennlinie, die Leitungsführung und Befestigungen oder das toll bebilderte Manual, welches jede Kleinigkeit der Montagemöglichkeiten ausführlich schildert, sodass keine Fragen mehr aufkommen, sowas gibts bei z.B. Rocky Mountain nicht, auch nicht bei Intense!

*zu Verarbeitung:*
Die Verarbeitung ist Zweifelsohne! Die Schweißraupen sind super gleichmäßig, relativ ähnlich vergleichbar zu den von Rocky Mountain, als diese noch nicht in Taiwan gefertigt wurden. Teilweise sogar noch besser bzw. gleichmäßiger, ähnlich wie bei Canyon, nur Nicolai setzt hier noch Maßstäbe. Jedoch ist Nicolai als Konstrukteur mMn nicht so technikverliebt, wie Liteville...

*Haltbarkeit* sollte kein Thema sein, nirgends hört man von Brüchen etc... Ausserdem hat man relativ lange Gewährleistung, auch auf Fehlgebraucht bzw. Rennbetrieb, selbst wenn die Gewährleistung abgelaufen ist oder man keine Rechnung vorweisen kann, lassen die Syntace Leute einen sicher nicht im Regen stehen!

Die *Fahreigenschaften* kann man gern selbst testen, bevor man zugreift! Ich denke, dass keiner abgewiesen wird, wenn er bei Syntace/Liteville anruft und einen Termin zu einer Probefahrt auf Größe X mit Gabel Y und Vorbaulänge Z unternehmen will. Teils werden die Testbikes genau mit den Parts bestückt, die man gewohnt ist bzw. vor hat zu fahren.

Zuletzt kommt die Sache mit dem *Service*. Einem sehr gutem Freund von mir ist eine spezielle Alu-Schraube der Dämpferbefestigung an seinem Specialized XY kaputt gegangen. Kein Problem meinte die Nette Dame des Local Shops, er müsse nur einen neuen Schrauben-Kit für 99 Euro kaufen, welcher ungefähr 9 Schrauben und 2 Muttern enthält, damit er seine eine zerstörte Schraube ersetzen könne... Bei Liteville/Syntace bekommt man die Teile recht schnell zugesandt, selbst bei Verlust. Da werden auch keine "Beweisfotos" verlangt, falls mal was kaputt gehen sollte!

Abschließend muss ich sagen, dass Liteville Rahmen eigentlich garnicht soo teuer sind, wie oft gesagt wird. Viel mehr liegen sie preislich im mittleren bis oberen Bereich. Wenn man mal davon absieht, wieviel Entwicklung/Testfahrten/Theorie in einem Liteville steckt, so bekommt man doch für ca. 2000,- bzw. für 2300,- Euro einen Fully Rahmen, der recht Edel ausgestattet ist. 301 wie auch 901 sind mit Titanschrauben ausgerüstet bzw. Aluschrauben, bei beiden Rahmen kann man zwischen den Federelementen wählen, teils sind die Federelemente sogar speziell für den Rahmen abgestimmt usw... Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Rahmen von Werk ab eloxiert sind, was mMn total toll ist. Es ist die Beste Rahmenbeschichtung überhaupt: Sehr haltbar bei geringstem Gewicht!

Eigentlich sind die Litevilles garnicht soo teuer! Es gibt sicher günstigere Rahmen aber auch teurere und sicher auch schlechtere . Würde Syntace ihre Rahmen direkt vertreiben, wären imho ähnliche Preise drin, wie bei Canyon Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (30. Juli 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Jedoch ist Nicolai als Konstrukteur mMn nicht so technikverliebt,



http://www.g-boxx.org/
http://www.g-boxx.com/
http://www.nicolai.net/company/e-rd.html


----------



## Gz007 (30. Juli 2009)

@Rainer: Rahmenbezogen hat der Phone schon recht, da steckt in den Litevilles immer ein bischen mehr Detailverliebtheit. Die Zugverlegung bei den Nicolai´s finde ich persönlich scheusslich. Macht den tollen Gesamteindruck mMn etwas zunichte.

Ich finde den Preis auch nicht überzogen, wenn man bedenkt was teilweise für bestimmte Standard Label Rahmen aus Carbon verlangt wird.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Juli 2009)

Gz007 schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung bei den Nicolai´s finde ich persönlich scheusslich.


kann man sich ändern lassen wie man will und unter diversen befestigungssystemen wählen. ja, bei meinem hab ich sogar die eloxalfarbe der zugbefestigungshalter gewählt.
aber selbst wenn jetzt ein canyon die schönste zugverlegung hätte (was nicht weit hergeholt ist), zugverlegungen interessieren mich persönlich 0,0 solang sie unauffällig funktionieren. der eine will an tailwhip machen können, der andere will sein rad schultern und keine HS leitung am unterrohr haben. wieder andere komplett cleane innenverlegte. zugverlegungen sind individuell unglaublich wichtig oder einem komplett wurscht. ich bin eher der kabelbinder ums rohr typ.


----------



## nosaint77 (30. Juli 2009)

fofiman schrieb:


> So, nachdem es mal wieder sauber ist gibt es hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder meines 301 XL



[Frotzelmodus] Die Bremsleitung für die hintere Scheibenbremse ist im Bereich des Tretlagers arg straff verlegt (siehe Montagehinweise in der Bedienungsanleitung). [/Frotzelmodus]


----------



## fofiman (30. Juli 2009)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> [Frotzelmodus] Die Bremsleitung für die hintere Scheibenbremse ist im Bereich des Tretlagers arg straff verlegt (siehe Montagehinweise in der Bedienungsanleitung). [/Frotzelmodus]



Stimmt, hab ich auch schon öfter gedacht,
passt aber ganz hervorragend.


----------



## JensXTR (1. August 2009)

da will ich doch auch meine aktuellen Aufbau euch zeigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (1. August 2009)

Klasse Farbe, endlich mal was anderes!! Super!


----------



## 525Rainer (1. August 2009)

JA! ein 301 wie es sein soll! CK und einfach erfrischend anders! ich hätte dir bei dieser individuellen farbe sogar die immergleichen DT Felgen verziehen!
schaut unglaublich gut aus! ein bike das absolut nicht nach versender ausschaut.


----------



## klmp77 (3. August 2009)

auf dem letzten bild sieht man an der pike ganz eindeutig noch SCHMUTZ!!!


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> da will ich doch auch meine aktuellen Aufbau euch zeigen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt schön! Beide Daumen hoch. 
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht die Aufkleber der Felgen zu entfernen? Würde mMn noch einen Tick harmonischer wirken. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## marco sc (3. August 2009)

sieht klasse aus.
was mich wundert sind die rocket ron.
taugen die RR in 2.4???



JensXTR schrieb:


> da will ich doch auch meine aktuellen Aufbau euch zeigen....


----------



## gerdi1 (3. August 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> da will ich doch auch meine aktuellen Aufbau euch zeigen....




geile Farbe!!


----------



## JensXTR (3. August 2009)

danke für die Komplimente....

@jan84: ich bin kein Freund der der Mode die Moment in gange ist, die Aufkleber von allen zu entfernen. Ich find´s sehr schick so...

@marco SC: ich bin mit den Rocket Ron sehr zufrieden die haben einen sehr schöne Grip laufen ab auch sehr leicht. Ich fahre sie aber mit Latexschläuchen, das macht sicherlich noch was bezüglich des Grips aus.


----------



## ironalex (3. August 2009)

@JensXTR:
Hast Du da grüne Aluschrauben im Vorbau an der Lenkerklemmung verwendet?

Falls ja, dann tausche die, sofern Dir Deine Leben und Deine Gesundheit etwas wert ist, bitte gegen Titan oder Stahl!

Es mag zwar "meist" oder bei "manchen" halten, hat aber an der Stelle nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Robbl (3. August 2009)

Hm joa, Aluschrauben sollte man am Vorbau tunlichst vermeiden.
Kann sehr sehr weh tun!


----------



## Svensaar30 (3. August 2009)

hi hier ist meines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (4. August 2009)

Kackebraun
Besser gehts ja kaum endlich mal einer der sich traut. Fand ich schon immer geil hätt ich aber nie gemacht,... leider sieht ja sowas von fett aus vlt die Weißen Felgen n Tick zu viel rest einfach nur geil geil geil!


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. August 2009)

hast den aufkleber dann selbst gemacht? sonst wäre das "V" doch rot...


----------



## JensXTR (6. August 2009)

die Aufkleber wurde von eine sehr guten Werbestudio reproduziert und ich wollte sie auch ohne roten "V" haben...

ist nicht kackebraun... ) ist Perlkupfer, aber der Perleffekt kommt auf den Fotos nicht rüber...


----------



## bernd e (6. August 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> die Aufkleber wurde von eine sehr guten Werbestudio reproduziert und ich wollte sie auch ohne roten "V" haben...
> 
> ist nicht kackebraun... ) ist Perlkupfer, aber der Perleffekt kommt auf den Fotos nicht rüber...



Ich finde es Spitze 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, ist der Rahmen nicht bei LV gepulvert worden oder gibt es die Farbe in der Auswahl


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. August 2009)

Endlich kommt der Rainer mal auf seine Kosten. Endlich mal ein paar Liteville-Bikes in anderen Farben als das immerwieder langweilende Ano-Race-Black 

Ich finds auch toll ein paar LV in ner anderen Farbe zu sehen, somit weiss ich wieder, was ich an meinem Race-Black habe 

@JensXTR: Das ist ja noch ein altes 301 mit 115mm, wo haste das denn herausgekramt? Sieht so "frisch" aus...


----------



## JensXTR (6. August 2009)

Ja ich hab es selbst pulvern lassen, denn die farbe gibt es nicht bei Liteville..

Es ist schon ein "altes Liteville" aber ich habe ihm den Upgrade-Hinterbau von Liteville verpasst und nun hat es auch die 130mm...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## dre (10. August 2009)

F R I T Z schrieb:


>



... aber die Kettenlinie tut schon weh...


----------



## F R I T Z (10. August 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... aber die Kettenlinie tut schon weh...


 
sorry dre,

weh tut es nur, wenn man mangels technischen Grundwissens solche Aussagen macht!

Unter einer Kettenlinie versteht man den Winkel der Kette zur Längsachse des Fahrrads!

F R I T Z


----------



## dre (10. August 2009)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> sorry dre,
> 
> weh tut es nur, wenn man mangels technischen Grundwissens solche Aussagen macht!
> 
> ...



... ich weiß. Ja ich habe auch gesehen, dass eine Zweichfachkurbel montiert ist. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung. Evtl. wäre ein Bild von oben ganz hilfreich.



Nachsatz: Hier wird man wirklich sehr nett auf einen möglichen Fehler hingewiesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## techstar (14. August 2009)

dre schrieb:


> ... aber die Kettenlinie tut schon weh...



Find die Kettenlänge sehr gut gewählt. So sollte es sein, wenn man auf unnötiges Kettengerassel verzichten möchte und keine Kettenführung verwendet 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## 525Rainer (14. August 2009)

die kette ist doch völlig ok so.
meine kette ist so kurz dass wenn vorne das grosse blatt eingelegt ist, die hinteren drei grossen nicht benutzt werden können. hat sich als beste lösung bewährt und macht ständig verbogene kettenführungen unnötig.


----------



## dre (14. August 2009)

korrigiert mich bitte sofort, wenn ich komplett falsch mit meiner Annahme liege.
Wenn ich die Kette vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt habe nutze ich hinten die drei oder zwei größten Ritzel nicht. Habe ich die Kette vorne auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt, nutze ich hinten die drei oder zwei kleinsten Ritzel nicht. Grund hierfür ist, die Kette nicht zu "schräg" von und auf die Blätter zuführen um hier nicht zu große Spannungen entstehen zulassen um den Verschleiß zu mindern. Des Weiteren mögen es nicht alle Schaltwerke und Umwerfer, wenn die so schräg Kette geführt wird.
Wenn die Kette vorne und hinten jeweils über das größte Zahnrad geführt wird unterliegt sie einer maximalen Spannung und läuft nicht mehr sauber von den Zähnen, bevor ein jedes Glied das Zahnrad verlässt bzw. von ihm erfasst wird.
Auf dem Foto, welches ich einmal moniert habe, lief die Kette eben über die beiden größten Blätter.


----------



## berkel (14. August 2009)

Das größte Blatt ist in diesem Fall aber das Mittlere und wenn das Schaltwerk bei vollem Einfedern noch Bewegungspielraum hat ist alles ok.


----------



## junkyjerk (14. August 2009)

aktuell sieht meins so aus:


----------



## F R I T Z (14. August 2009)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> sorry dre,
> 
> weh tut es nur, wenn man mangels technischen Grundwissens solche Aussagen macht!
> 
> ...


 
DANKE berkel,
DANKE 525Rainer,
DANKE techstar,

ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können!!

ps. Heute hab ich meine Kette (und mich) so richtig über 70km gequält und wie immer ohne Rasseln!!

Und morgen das Gleiche nochmal...

Gruß
F R I T Z


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (14. August 2009)

DANKE für den unglaublich gekonnten Gebrauch der Sprache.

Ich kaufe mir mein 301 und gut. Hier sind mir einfach zuviel Experten unterwegs.

Danke für euer Entgegenkommen.......


----------



## hardflipper (16. August 2009)

dre schrieb:


> DANKE für den unglaublich gekonnten Gebrauch der Sprache.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir mein 301 und gut. Hier sind mir einfach zuviel Experten unterwegs.
> 
> Danke für euer Entgegenkommen.......



Wenn er kein großes Blatt hat, dann gibts doch kein Problem?! Auf dem Mittleren kann er ja alle Gänge fahren! Und genau so ist es auf dem Bild zu sehen!

Erkennst du nicht, dass das Große fehlt?! Die Kette hat er dann so weit gekürzt, dass sie dann schon bei Mittel/Groß so stark gespannt ist wie bei anderen Kurbeln auf Groß/Groß.

Jetzt alles klar? Wenn nicht, dann weiss ich auch nicht wie man den Sachverhalt noch besser verdeutlichen könnte. 

Er hat halt einfach nur das Große weg gelassen und die Kette viel kürzer gemacht als es bei 3-fach nötig wäre.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (23. August 2009)

aktuelle pics meines 301


----------



## bernd e (23. August 2009)

Fein.
Den Vorbau auf pos. Winkel verbauen und dafür Spacer wech lassen ==> Spart Gewicht


----------



## ollo (23. August 2009)

@junkyjerk,

.....schade das es die Xt Kurbel nicht in Schwarz gibt

gruß ollo


----------



## thetourist (23. August 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> aktuell sieht meins so aus:



Was für ne Gabel ist das genau, Lyrik ist wohl zu erkennen. Bei RS bin ich eher Laie.


----------



## thoralfw (23. August 2009)

hier mal meins...


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. August 2009)

sag mal junkyjerk, Du hattest doch anfangs auch ne ultimate dran - ärger gehabt, oder einfach lieber elixir fahren wollen - wie ist der unterschied? meine ultimate zieht nämlich dauernd luft...


----------



## hobbes58 (26. August 2009)

Wahrscheinlich Deutschlands höchstes Liteville:


----------



## RaceFace67 (26. August 2009)

das gehört aber schon fast eher in die "liteville in the middle galerie" - schönes bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (26. August 2009)

@hobbes

und wo ist der Proper.....Du hast doch wohl nicht geschuppst 

gruß ollo und noch viel Spaß in den richtigen Bergen


----------



## mr proper (26. August 2009)

Der grinst sich grad sowas von eins, weil er sich zu genau dem Zeitpunkt seine Schoner überstreift und weiss!


----------



## ben83 (7. September 2009)

Dann will ich doch auch mal mein neues Schmuckstück präsentieren.
Habe das Rad am Freitag bekommen. (gebraucht) und bin nach den ersten Ausfahrten total begeistert. Ist echt ein klasse Rad.


Hier mal die Daten:
Liteville 301 Größe M Schwarz,
Fox Talas RLC, DT Swiss Dämpfer, Hügi 240 Naben, Magura Marta Sl Carbon (180/180 Scheiben), Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon Lenker, Syntace VRO Vorbau, XTR Ritzel, XTR Shifter, XTR Schaltwerk, XT Kurbel, XTR Pedale, Selle Italia SLR Sattel, VDO 1.0+


----------



## 147ar (27. September 2009)

so hier mal mit zweitlaufräder DT swiss E 2200 und Maxxis Minon und neue XT Bremsscheiben


----------



## wildermarkus (27. September 2009)

Geil!!
Will auch rote Laufräder haben!!
Was hast gezahlt?Auch gerne per PM!


----------



## Bumble (27. September 2009)

147ar schrieb:


> so hier mal mit zweitlaufräder DT swiss E 2200 und Maxxis Minon und neue XT Bremsscheiben http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/476737



Hab jetzt extra nochmal nachgeschaut obs neue Tubeless Minions gibt. 
Hast dir da wohl wirklich die fetten 1200gr. Minions drangeschraubt. 

Wo gibts die denn in Tubeless als 3C ? 

Zum Tourenfahren brauchst da aber ordentlich Dampf in den Beinchen.


----------



## 147ar (27. September 2009)

touren ach was geht ganz schön auf die waden 

aber der grip ist der wahnsinn

hab sie von gocycle aber in 60a


----------



## Bumble (27. September 2009)

Sah so aus als ob es die hier wären:


----------



## Freerider85 (28. September 2009)

Sers,

hab n Nicolai Helius ST und wollt zum gmütlichen Touren mir a 301 aufbauen.
Hat von euch jemand auch ein etwas "bunteres" 301, also nicht grad die Standardfarben schwarz, silber, braun? 
Ein weißes Rad hab ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (28. September 2009)

früher konnte man schön durch die Bilder auf der LV-Community Seite surfen

geht jetzt leider nimmer


----------



## lexle (28. September 2009)

Also mit der Sattelnase so weit oben hätt ich Klötensalat


----------



## toschi (28. September 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> ...Es ist schon ein "altes Liteville" ...


Wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch liege hast Du den alten Rahmen bei Ebay ersteigert, stimmts?

@alledienurfotoswollen
es gibt einen IBC Fotofilter


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2009)

wer nutzt schon Firefox?


----------



## Bumble (28. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> wer nutzt schon Firefox?



Alle, denen der Internet-Explorer zu langsam ist.


----------



## der-gute (28. September 2009)

Safari heisst das Zauberwort

Back to Topic ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Safari heisst das Zauberwort
> 
> Back to Topic ;-)



Du Schnösel, du


----------



## hardflipper (28. September 2009)

lexle schrieb:


> Also mit der Sattelnase so weit oben hätt ich Klötensalat



Hab mich schon immer gefragt weshalb die Dirter den Sattel teiweise noch steiler nach oben stellen.


----------



## lexle (28. September 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hab mich schon immer gefragt weshalb die Dirter den Sattel teiweise noch steiler nach oben stellen.



.. sonst geht denen wahrscheinlich nie einer ab


----------



## hardflipper (28. September 2009)




----------



## infinitetrails.de (29. September 2009)

as raw as sushi


----------



## elmono (30. September 2009)

Irgendwie undankbar, nach dem geilen Raw Mk8 ein schnödes Mk7 zu posten. 

Neue Bremsen, Reifen und Bashring für Maxiavalanche in Laax am Wochenende:


----------



## biker-wug (30. September 2009)

Der LITEVILLE Schriftzug ist heftig!!

Ansonsten schönes Bike. 

Was sind das für Pedale?


----------



## elmono (30. September 2009)

Sind irgendwelche alten NC-17. Sudpin Pro II oder sowas. Sind auch für das Wochenende drauf, weil mehr Grip und Standfläche als die leichten Wellgo MG-1 die ich sonst fahre.

Irgendwie fällt der Schriftzug jedem sehr auf, bin wohl einer der wenigen dem er gefällt.


----------



## MichiP (30. September 2009)

elmono schrieb:


> Sind irgendwelche alten NC-17. Sudpin Pro II oder sowas. Sind auch für das Wochenende drauf, weil mehr Grip und Standfläche als die leichten Wellgo MG-1 die ich sonst fahre.
> 
> Irgendwie fällt der Schriftzug jedem sehr auf, bin wohl einer der wenigen dem er gefällt.



Selbst gemalt??? so ist der doch nicht Standart


----------



## biker-wug (30. September 2009)

Also muss schon sagen, wirklich schön find ich den Schriftzug net!!

Aber ist einfach geschmackssache sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. September 2009)

für so ein ansonsten sehr einfarbiges Bike genau die Richtige größe von Schriftzug 

und wie immer jeder so wie er mag

gruß ollo


----------



## ollo (3. Oktober 2009)

"Altes" Rad in neuem Gewand ........
















was es wiegt ....noch keine Ahnung, es sind ca. 1649 g weniger wie vorher, es könnte eng werden mit 10,99 kg, da die Plattform Pedale wohl dran bleiben werden, müßen (sonst würden dann nochmal 185g gehen)

Neu ist der LR Satz, ZTR mit DT 340 und Sapim D Light, Zapata Kurbel (Aerosine) Carbon Ti schnellspanner, Schwalbe extraleicht Schläuche, Ritchey Moosgummigriffe und die Manitou Minute Super Absolut 120 mm....die nach dem ersten in Augenscheinnahme nicht nur hervorragend verarbeitet ist, sehr Wertig aussieht (ich will auch eine ) und weder Klappert noch Knarzt oder Spiel aufweist......ansprechen im Neuzustand   die Zeit wird zeigen ob Manitou nach der Pannenserie vor ein paar Jahren etwas dazugelernt hat

gruß ollo


----------



## Mounthook (3. Oktober 2009)

warum müssen den die Flats drauf bleiben?


----------



## ollo (3. Oktober 2009)

Mounthook schrieb:


> warum müssen den die Flats drauf bleiben?



weil die Bestimmerin........mein Holdes Weib das so will, aber die Gelegenheit zum Umstieg kommt schon noch und dann wird der Pedalumschrauber schonungslos zuschlagen .......


gruß ollo

PS: war beim Rennrad nicht anders, erstmal ohne, dann mit, dann Kettenblatt in der Wade verewigt und jetzt geht es nicht mehr ohne


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Oktober 2009)

wie wäre es mit dem reset pedal 1?


----------



## toschi (3. Oktober 2009)

@ollo
es wird wohl nicht passieren aber nach erster inaugenscheinnahme sieht es so aus als würde die Brücke der Manitou bei vollem Federweg ins Unterrohr einschlagen.
Ansonsten


----------



## biker-wug (3. Oktober 2009)

WEnn die Manitou den Federweg komplett nutzt, tauchen die Standrohre nicht komplett ein, weiß ich von meiner Minute und meiner Nixon.

Daher schlägt sie auch nicht an, gab es anfangs mal, dass problem mit den Manitous, da wurden dann die Castings getauscht, haben auch bei der Nixon einen extra Aufkleber, dass das Casting funktioniert.

Hab aber leider kein Foto von zur Hand.


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2009)

@Toschi....scharfes Auge und mir wurde ersteinmal Kalt und Heiß, aber das was Biker Wug schreibt passt, die Standrohre sind 14,5 und der Federweg ist 120 mm selbst wenn sie Komplett Durchschlägt bleiben ca.25 mm Platz ......puh.....alte Unke  

@Kroiterfee, die hatte ich mir gestern auch angesehen, bin aber aus der Gewichtsangabe nich so recht schlau geworden, 396g  tja pro oder für das Paar und ja sie sehen schick aus  aber selbst zum EK sind sie zu teuer, da gehen die NC 17 Sudpin mit MG und Titanachse, die wiegen 296g und liegen unter dem Preis vom Reset ......es werden sowieso bald Klickis 

gruß ollo


----------



## der-gute (4. Oktober 2009)

die NC-17 sind doch Pedale zum Ansehen...

wobei ich auch mit dem Gedanken spiele...fürs Stadtrad, mein Argon

die Reset Pedale will ich seit 3 Jahren haben

aber nicht für 400 Euro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2009)

mh ... die Wellgo MG Pedale die ich habe halten sehr gut, 1 xjährlich ein bisschen Lagerpflege und sonst alles in Butter......

gruß ollo


----------



## biker-wug (4. Oktober 2009)

Was mir auch nicht so gefällt, ist der Tacho auf dem Oberrohr, würde ihn entweder auf den Lenker machen, oder auf den Vorbau.

Ansonsten ein hübsches Bike.

Warum hast net die Minute mit 140mm und IT verbaut?


----------



## kroiterfee (4. Oktober 2009)

das pedal 1 wiegt 284g das paar. sehr geile teile! isiehe auch nein teilealbum. ich koennte die 499 euro version (titan/alu) guenstig besorgen. bei interesse pm.


----------



## ollo (4. Oktober 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Was mir auch nicht so gefällt, ist der Tacho auf dem Oberrohr, würde ihn entweder auf den Lenker machen, oder auf den Vorbau.
> 
> Ansonsten ein hübsches Bike.
> 
> Warum hast net die Minute mit 140mm und IT verbaut?



weil es eine Minute ohne IT und nur mit 120 mm ist  und der Tacho sitzt da weil er sich bei einem Abgang nicht zerbröselt, die einzig richtige stelle für nen Tacho.....und danke ich werde es weiter geben


gruß ollo

PS: ich nehme das nicht Klappern bei der Manitou zurück und wenn es so weiter geht, geht die Gabel zurück


----------



## Strombergbiker (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Hier mein 301 MK7 ,z.Z. als Marathonfeile aufgebaut . Gewicht:keine Ahnung. Geht ab wie Schmid´s Katze.Bin schneller unterwegs als mit meinem  Carbonhardtail. 

Gruss Strombergbiker


----------



## soil (4. Oktober 2009)

flowzero schrieb:


> as raw as sushi



Das erste MK8 in diesem Thread. Sensationell
heißt "raw" wirklich ganz unbehandelt? Oder klar überlackiert? Was ist das für eine Rahmenhöhe? Wie siehts aus mit der Reifenfreiheit im Hinterbau? Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (4. Oktober 2009)

@soil 

Das Bike von Harald ist noch kein Serien MK8 deswegen zählt es nicht so richtig... RAW ist blankes Alu, mit dem 2,5er Muddy ist nicht mehr wahnsinnig viel Platz flutscht aber ohne Murren. Rahmengröße ist glaube ich ein S, aber ohne Garantie

Grüße


----------



## soil (4. Oktober 2009)

Dacht ich mir es doch. Es fällt nämlich das 1.5" Steuerrohr auf.
Reifenfreiheit ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte für mich, da werde ich den Litevillern noch mal auf den Zahn fühlen. Wann werde die ersten ausgeliefert? Eine Ahnung? Vielen Dank.

Im Übrigen: sehr treffender Spruch in Deiner Signatur. Wundert mich aber, dass er gerade von dem kommt. Green Day sind doch mittlerweile sowas von trendy und Pop (wenn sie es nicht schon immer waren...). Hm, und wenn ich mir da so ein Foto von ihm anschaue, muß ich irgendwie an Tokio Hotel denken, hihi.


----------



## Bumble (5. Oktober 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> 1 xjährlich ein bisschen Lagerpflege und sonst alles in Butter......



Anleitung zur Lagerpflege wäre klasse.

Lassen die sich aufschrauben ohne dass man die Teile damit zerstört ?


----------



## MichiP (5. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das pedal 1 wiegt 284g das paar. sehr geile teile! isiehe auch nein teilealbum. ich koennte die 499 euro version (titan/alu) guenstig besorgen. bei interesse pm.



500 Öcken für ein paar Pedale

ich Hoffen die Steine und ´Wurzeln wissen es zu schätzen wenn man dran hängen bleibt

gruß

Michele


----------



## toschi (5. Oktober 2009)

soil schrieb:


> ...Reifenfreiheit ist einer der wichtigsten Punkte für mich, da werde ich den Litevillern noch mal auf den Zahn fühlen...


Die ist aber auch eher Abhängig von der Kettenstrebenlänge, begrenzend für die Reifenfreiheit ist oft der Umwerfer. Ich hab mal spaßeshalber einen 2.7er Syncros BHT montiert, wenn auch sehr knapp wäre er fahrbar gewesen, der Umwerfer schliff aber am Reifen wenn ich aufs kleine Blatt schalten wollte. Abgesehen davon hätte der Reifen wohl auch bei voll eingefedertem Hinterbau am Sitzrohr geschliffen.

Aber bis 2.5 wird es weiterhin keine Probleme geben schätze ich.


----------



## ollo (5. Oktober 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Anleitung zur Lagerpflege wäre klasse.
> 
> Lassen die sich aufschrauben ohne dass man die Teile damit zerstört ?




Moin, 
ja geht ganz einfach, ich lasse ja auch lieber die Finger von diesen Dingen aber im nachhinein war alles ganz einfach, kannst die Pedale sogar bei bedarf an der Kurbel lassen

gruß ollo


----------



## infinitetrails.de (5. Oktober 2009)

@soil Der Spruch ist uralt  

Der hauseigene (Forum) Beschichter Khujand empfiehlt übrigens eine Klarsicht Pulverung bei Raw Rahmen, mehr Infos gibt's hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=330260&page=53


----------



## drul (5. Oktober 2009)

was ist ein Forumbeschichter? So was ähnliches wie ein Dorfbefruchter ?


----------



## infinitetrails.de (5. Oktober 2009)

Inzest wo man hinschaut


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

MichiP schrieb:


> 500 Öcken für ein paar Pedale
> 
> ich Hoffen die Steine und ´Wurzeln wissen es zu schätzen wenn man dran hängen bleibt
> 
> ...



bis jetzt alles cool...  perfekter grip und ich liebe das design...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounthook (5. Oktober 2009)

Strombergbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde!
> 
> Hier mein 301 MK7 ,z.Z. als Marathonfeile aufgebaut . Gewicht:keine Ahnung. Geht ab wie Schmid´s Katze.Bin schneller unterwegs als mit meinem  Carbonhardtail.
> 
> Gruss Strombergbiker



wie Gewicht keine Ahnung? Los, ab an die Waage. Das Rad sieht lecker aus. Was sind das für Kurbeln?


----------



## not.the.one (5. Oktober 2009)

So, mal ein update von meinem - damit hier wieder ein bisschen Farbe reinkommt 



Im Laufe seines ersten Lebensjahres hat es tatsaechlich die "ueblichen" Veraenderungen durchgemacht.
Breitere Laufraeder mit 20mm-Achse an der Front.
Kuerzerer Vorbau.
Dickere Gabel mit Stahlfeder - allerdings auf 140mm gekuerzt.
Und die Kaefig-Clickpedale sind reinen Plattformen gewichen.

Achja, Spass macht es natuerlich auch immer mehr!

*g*


----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2009)

das is dan wohl ne 36 Van

wie kürzt man die auf weniger Federweg?

warum keine 32 Vanilla, is die Van so unglaublich steifer?


----------



## not.the.one (5. Oktober 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is dan wohl ne 36 Van
> 
> wie kürzt man die auf weniger Federweg?
> 
> warum keine 32 Vanilla, is die Van so unglaublich steifer?



Jupp, mit ein bisschen Bastelei (Ausgleichsspacer) und einem Besuch beim Schmied (Feder abschneiden) geht das recht einfach.
Wenn es die 140er Vanilla mit einer richtigen (20mm) Steckachse gaebe, dann waere die wahrscheinlich auch ausreichend gewesen.

Habe nur den Vergleich zu meiner 125er Vanilla - da ist die VAN gar nicht so viel steifer. 
140mm mit 32er Rohren sehen aber schon rein optisch nicht so gesund aus - erst recht bei den dicken Rohren des Liteville.


----------



## ollo (13. Oktober 2009)

"Alte Liebe".....neue Teile oder auch beim Liteville gibt es den JoJo* effekt 






gruß ollo


* mitlesende Jo`s sind nicht gemeint


----------



## thetourist (13. Oktober 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> "Alte Liebe".....neue Teile oder auch beim Liteville gibt es den JoJo* effekt
> 
> BILD
> 
> ...



Viel zu sauber!!


----------



## ollo (13. Oktober 2009)

thetourist schrieb:


> Viel zu sauber!!



ist ja witzig......ich hatte überlegt es nicht sauber zu machen und dann ein Foto zu knipsen ......lies es draußen stehen und der Regen kam, wenn schon Naß dann noch mal mit dem Lappen drüber dachte ich ......Verzeihung für das nicht Standesgemäße Foto eines viel zu sauberen 301, ich hoffe Du bekommst kein Augenleiden  


gruß ollo


----------



## biker-wug (13. Oktober 2009)

Schickes Bike, wie ist die Gabel?

Was hast du für eine Vorbaulänge, sieht richtig gestreckt aus, mit dem negativem Vorbau.


----------



## underdog01 (13. Oktober 2009)

Rad ist ganz nett , ich mag aber lieber den Aufbau fürs Grobe.

Was ist das denn für ein Rockguard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. Oktober 2009)

@biker-wug

das ist ein 90 mm vorbau, den ich noch rumliegen hatte, mal sehen ob er bleibt, ansonsten wieder den Thomson in 70 mm...... die Gabel, mh ja was soll ich sagen, schau mal ins Suntour Forum unter Lieferengpass .....


@undergog 01,

ein 301 als Aufbau für das Grobe ist immer schick, dafür steht jetzt das 901 hier, wobei ein 301 MK8 mit 160 mm hat auch noch so seinen Reiz 

Das ist der "Alte Rockguard" den es bis zum Mk 3 gab meine ich.....einer den man noch befeilen mußte damit das Sram Schaltwerk richtig geht ..

gruß ollo


----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2009)

ein 301 MK4-7 in XL würd ich mir wohl auch zum 901 holen

vielleicht mach ich das sogar, da ich das MK8 nicht brauche

wie genau heisst die Gabe, ollo?

ich tendiere ja zur Fox Vanilla, Marzocchi 44Ti oder vielleicht sogar zu einer Lefty für dieses Projekt...


----------



## underdog01 (13. Oktober 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...
> wie genau heisst die Gabe, ollo?
> ...



Mit Vorname heist die "Milde"!

Milde Gabe also!  



Ist ne Suntour Epicon


----------



## Mounthook (13. Oktober 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> "Alte Liebe".....neue Teile oder auch beim Liteville gibt es den JoJo* effekt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Sattelüberhöhung würde mich direkt zum Kiesertraining zwingen. Und das in dem Alter. Respekt.


----------



## ollo (13. Oktober 2009)

ja sieht fiese aus, lässt sich aber angenehm fahren, sagt auch mein Physiotherapeut .....liegt vielleicht auch am Aufnahmewinkel.....nur ein Fotograph kann was ein Fotograph kann 


@ der Gute

wie schon geschrieben eine Suntour Epicon 120 mm und wenn Du sie gefahren bist, denkst Du nicht mehr über Fox und Co nach, selbst wenn sie nur ein Jahr durchhält.... für den Preis der Fox bekommste Du 2 - 3 Epicon .....die einweg Gabel.... oh wie dekadent  

gruß ollo


----------



## thetourist (13. Oktober 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> ist ja witzig......ich hatte überlegt es nicht sauber zu machen und dann ein Foto zu knipsen ......lies es draußen stehen und der Regen kam, wenn schon Naß dann noch mal mit dem Lappen drüber dachte ich ......Verzeihung für das nicht Standesgemäße Foto eines viel zu sauberen 301, ich hoffe Du bekommst kein Augenleiden
> 
> 
> gruß ollo



Dir sei verziehen...kam mir auch so sauber vor, weil meins, naja, da bekomm ich Augenleiden, aber morgen isses wieder sauber! (kurz...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht sollte ich mir echt ein 301 MK3 suchen, und dieses mit der Epicon aufbauen ;-)

kein Mensch braucht dann was zwischen den 120 der Epiocon im 301 und den 180  der Totem im 901


----------



## Fearrider (13. Oktober 2009)

@Ollo, 
kannst Du nicht mal genau sagen, wie Deine Epicon heisst??
Da gibt es doch inzwischen 7 Modelle von....
Fährst Du die mit 15mm Steckachse?
Ach ja, die Einbaulänge würde mich noch interessieren 
Danke und noch einen schönen Abend

LG Fearrider


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Oktober 2009)

ist das da oben ein 301 in L oder xL???


----------



## hardflipper (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das Bike gefällt mir!


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Oktober 2009)

das haus sieht gemütlich aus. hast du ein paar mehr fotos davon? aussen und innen. du kannst auch gerne dein LV davorstellen wenns so beitragsmässig keinen sinn macht.


----------



## Fearrider (13. Oktober 2009)

So eine Terrasse muß ich auch noch bauen


----------



## ins (13. Oktober 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> ist das da oben ein 301 in l oder xl???



xl


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> j[...]
> 
> wie schon geschrieben eine Suntour Epicon 120 mm und wenn Du sie gefahren bist, denkst Du nicht mehr über Fox und Co nach, selbst wenn sie nur ein Jahr durchhält.... für den Preis der Fox bekommste Du 2 - 3 Epicon .....die einweg Gabel.... oh wie dekadent
> 
> gruß ollo



Preisleistungsmäßig sind die Epicons unschlagbar. Ansprechverhalten ebenfalls super. Mich hat aber (im Vergleich zur Magura Laurin FCR, hatte die absenkbare 140er Epicon) die Torsionssteifigkeit ein wenig gefehlt wenn man etwas flotter unterwegs war. Die Epicon war schon spürbar weicher als die Magura. Viel allerdings auch erst mit grippigen Reifen und in heftigerem Gelände auf. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2009)

@All die was wissen wollten,

das ist eine Epicon RLD 120 mm Schnellspannversion, Gewicht ohne Lockout Schalter 1750g ungekürzt, gekürzt 1707g.  Die Gabel ist im vergleich zur Revelation etwas Steifer....finde ich, ich werde noch mal die Rohrdurchmesser posten, die sehen etwas Dicker aus als bei der Rev, kann aber auch an der Farbe liegen.....Schwarz macht halt schlank 
Einbaulänge kommt später, muß jetzt erst noch ein bischen Brötchengeld verdienen.

Es ist ein XL MK 2 mit Retromäßigen 115 mm Federweg.....das waren noch Litevilles 

@525Rainer.......ist auch gemütlich, man bekommt die Gäste kaum aus dem Haus wieder raus ....wird in der "Nähe" vom Syntace Headquarter gefertigt und wie auch bei Syntace mit sehr viel Hirnschmalz und Liebe zum Detail, guckst Du unter www. Baufritz.com

@Fearrider,
ist ganz einfach und schon meine zweite Selbst gebaute......und wie immer mit jeder Terasse wächst die Erfahrung ..

gruß ollo


----------



## ollo (14. Oktober 2009)

noch mal die Fehlenden Zahlen, die Epicon 120 mm hat eine Einbauhöhe von knapp 495 - 500 mm und Tauch- und Standrohre sind 40 / 32 mm dick analog Revelation


gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (16. Oktober 2009)

Das LV war über den Sommer stillgelegt worden, da es fürs Grobe nun das Cheetah gibt und viele Teile vom LV daran verbaut wurden...Nun wollte das LV zum Winter hin auch wieder bewegt werden und bekam eine Revelation 2010 verpasst. Übrige Teile wie Bremsen (v: Saint/ h:slx), Lenker (Truvativ Holzfeller 700mm), Schaltung...wurden zusammengesucht und voilà ausfahrfertig ist das LV ...


 

Vorderrad und Pedale sind noch vom Cheetah geliehen und müssen bei jedem Bikewechsel umgesteckt werden . Noch etwas leichter solls auf Dauer werden, um mehr Abstand zum anderen Bike zu bekommen. Bergauf hätte ich halt gern mal wieder was leichteres, bergab solls aber immernoch genau so laufen können wie immer. Gerne wieder mit "The One"  und anderen Laufrädern, im Sommer vorne auch mit FA. 

Die Revelation passt hervorragend zum Hinterbau, spiele aber noch ein bisserl mit der Gabel rum.

Viele Grüße
Jenna


----------



## GrazerTourer (19. Oktober 2009)

Es ist soweit. Meine Lyrik wurde ersetzt. Und zwar gegen eine Van! 

Ich weiß - das Foto ist gaga - aber ich bin einfach zu geil drauf das Radl mit der neuen Gabel herzuzeigen 




Flickr


----------



## lexle (19. Oktober 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es ist soweit. Meine Lyrik wurde ersetzt. Und zwar gegen eine Van!
> 
> Ich weiß - das Foto ist gaga - aber ich bin einfach zu geil drauf das Radl mit der neuen Gabel herzuzeigen
> 
> ...



Super Gabel ))


----------



## toschi (19. Oktober 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es ist soweit. Meine Lyrik wurde ersetzt. Und zwar gegen eine Van!


Was wiegt die VAN?


----------



## marco sc (19. Oktober 2009)

wieso hast du sie ersetzt?


----------



## underdog01 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätz mal:

Weil ne VAN einfach der absolute Hammer ist!


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Oktober 2009)

marco sc schrieb:


> wieso hast du sie ersetzt?



Weil ich möglichst wenig Technik in einer Gabel haben möchte und die Absenkfunktion nicht wirklich vermissen werde (115mm der Lyrik sind für mich bestenfalls um Klettern und bei Winterspielchen in der Ebene sinnvoll). Stahlfeder ist einfach angenehmer als Luft. Die Lyrik 2-Step geht nun zum Service, wird auf U-Turn umgebaut und dann mit neuen "Innereien" verkauft.

@Toschi
Die Gabel wiegt mit 19,7cm Schaft und Kralle 2380g.


----------



## marco sc (20. Oktober 2009)

hätte gedacht die ist weitaus schwerer.
hmm. nun ist DIE auch'ne überlegung wert. :-/
die gabelfrage zu beantworten ist echt schwer bei dem angebot.
wenigstens wird die rahmenfrage mit drei ziffern schnell beantwortet sein.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Oktober 2009)

marco sc schrieb:


> hätte gedacht die ist weitaus schwerer.
> hmm. nun ist DIE auch'ne überlegung wert. :-/
> die gabelfrage zu beantworten ist echt schwer bei dem angebot.
> wenigstens wird die rahmenfrage mit drei ziffern schnell beantwortet sein.



Wie gesagt: Ich hätte eine Lyrik 2-Step für dich  Oder wenn du noch ein bisserl warten kannst, eine U-Turn (innen neu, außen gebraucht aber keine Kratzer an den Standrohren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

evtl. steht bei mir demnächst ein 301 mit 160mm hinten an (ist das MK8?).
bin 183cm groß, vorne soll wahrscheinlich eine lyrik rein. einsatzbereich ist trail, enduro, light freeride. auch n alpencross soll mal drin sein. welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich tendiere zu M mit etwas längerem vorbau oder L mit kurzem... aber noch kenn ich das bike nicht. 

gruß rainer


----------



## M202 (20. Oktober 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> evtl. steht bei mir demnächst ein 301 mit 160mm hinten an (ist das MK8?).
> bin 183cm groß, vorne soll wahrscheinlich eine lyrik rein. einsatzbereich ist trail, enduro, light freeride. auch n alpencross soll mal drin sein. welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich tendiere zu M mit etwas längerem vorbau oder L mit kurzem... aber noch kenn ich das bike nicht.
> ...


 
Zu dem Thema wurde und wird einiges geschrieben.

Schaust du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421502
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422986
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=422986
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419776

und viele weitere.....

Grüße M202


----------



## juergets (22. Oktober 2009)

Hier sind die zwei Familienmitglieder:
meins:




und das etwas buntere meiner besseren Hälfte:



nicht hauen, sie mag deeen Sattel und keinen anderen!


Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Jürg

P.S. Sie wiegen beide 12,5 kg


----------



## Mounthook (22. Oktober 2009)

juergets schrieb:


> Hier sind die zwei Familienmitglieder:
> meins:
> 
> 
> ...




Wie groß bist du und wie groß ist deine bessere Hälfte? Kann man das in etwa wörtlich nehmen?


----------



## juergets (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja kann man: 190 zu 155 cm, das Gewicht ist aber im Gegensatz zu den Bikes sehr unterschiedlich
Gruss Jürg


----------



## toschi (22. Oktober 2009)

Schön wenn man die ausgemusterten Teile an ein Zweitbike schrauben kann anstatt sie zu Dumpingpreisen zu verhöckern 

Das Blau ist auch mal schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Gabel für das blaue "underdimensioniert" vom Federweg. 
Mehr Federweg und Vorbau runter, die Lady brqaucht nicht so gestaucht sitzen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## bernd e (22. Oktober 2009)

Das der bessern Hälfte gefällt mir echt gut, Farbe ist geil


----------



## Brausa (22. Oktober 2009)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> evtl. steht bei mir demnächst ein 301 mit 160mm hinten an (ist das MK8?).
> bin 183cm groß, vorne soll wahrscheinlich eine lyrik rein. einsatzbereich ist trail, enduro, light freeride. auch n alpencross soll mal drin sein. welche größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? ich tendiere zu M mit etwas längerem vorbau oder L mit kurzem... aber noch kenn ich das bike nicht.
> ...




Ist zwar O.T. hier, aber ich antworte dir trotzdem mal: Wenns verspielt sein soll auf alle Fälle ein M, das neue ist länger als das alte bis MK7. Ich fahre aktuell ein L, überlege aber nach Probefahrt mit dem neuen L mir ein MK8 in M zu kaufen. Ich bin 4cm größer als du...
Scroll mal runter in der Themenübersicht, da gibts ein mit "Geometrietabelle..."


----------



## juergets (22. Oktober 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich finde die Gabel für das blaue "underdimensioniert" vom Federweg.
> Mehr Federweg und Vorbau runter, die Lady brqaucht nicht so gestaucht sitzen.
> 
> Lg
> Qia


Wir haben es schon anders probiert, sie wills aber so, was soll ich ihr eine 150 er Gabel montieren, wenn sie eh keine steilen und verblockten Wege fahren will (Sie sei nicht mehr jung genug für solche spinnigen Sachen) ich muss schon froh sein, dass sie mich ab und zu mal begleitet.

Grüsse
Jürg


----------



## ruckse (22. Oktober 2009)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Es ist soweit. Meine Lyrik wurde ersetzt. Und zwar gegen eine Van!
> 
> Schön. Gibts die auch in weiss? Bin gespannt, ob Du die Ansenkung vermisst. Hab mir unlängst eine Vanilla zugelegt-super. Absenkung vermisse ich nur auf ganz steilen und langen Anstiegen-da zurre ich die Gabel mit einem Spanngurt runter. Die Lyric Coil U Turn mit größerer Einbauhöhe schraub ich schon runter. Was ich schon vermissen würde, wäre das fehlende Lockout-für mich im Wiegetritt unabdingbar.
> Bin schön gespannt auf einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht im Gabelthread.


----------



## 147ar (16. November 2009)

Kleines Update, Rotes Elox RockGuard


----------



## supasini (16. November 2009)

ich find rot elox immer schwierig mit anderen Rottönen - hab dasselbe Problem mit meinen King-Naben und den ZTR-Flow Aufklebern - wobei ich da ja die Aufkleber noch abfummeln kann...

Hast du die Kette nicht etwas knapp bemessen?


----------



## 147ar (16. November 2009)

Nö Kettenlänge find ich Ok 

geht sogar 44 - 34 aber so fährt man ja nicht 

gruß


----------



## uphillking (16. November 2009)

Mei, sind eure Bikes sauber. 


Solange man bloss in Wien von Mauern hüpft oder den Berliner Kudamm langfährt... ;-)

Mein 301 darf wenigstens in richtiges Gelände.

Danach sieht es dann SO aus:





Den dreckigen Rest erspar ich euch lieber.


----------



## elmono (16. November 2009)

Jetzt geht das wieder los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (16. November 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mei, sind eure Bikes sauber.
> 
> 
> Solange man bloss in Wien von Mauern hüpft oder den Berliner Kudamm langfährt... ;-)
> ...





bekommste das Schwarze mit den Buchstaben wieder runter vom Rahmen .....

gruß ollo


----------



## der-gute (16. November 2009)

war das überhaupt ein legaler Trail???

*Förstermützeaufsetz*


----------



## bimbim (16. November 2009)

uphillking schrieb:


> Mei, sind eure Bikes sauber.
> 
> 
> Solange man bloss in Wien von Mauern hüpft oder den Berliner Kudamm langfährt... ;-)



Das lass ich als Berliner nicht auf mir sitzen.





Gruß
bimbim


----------



## langer.andi (16. November 2009)

Yeah, 301 Dirt-Bike!


----------



## supasini (16. November 2009)

ich glaub, ich hätte alleine am Bild erkannt, dass das ein Berliner ist!


----------



## Qia (17. November 2009)

bimbim schrieb:


> Das lass ich als Berliner nicht auf mir sitzen.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> bimbim



Was willste denn, ihr habt doch gar keine Mauern mehr in Berlin

Wo kann man sich das Design machen lassen?

Lg
Qia


----------



## bimbim (17. November 2009)

Qia schrieb:


> Wo kann man sich das Design machen lassen?
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Nicht machen lassen, selbstausgedacht und auch "umgesetzt". 

bimbim


----------



## Zoda (17. November 2009)

so dann stell ich auch mal meins hier rein...


----------



## M202 (17. November 2009)

bimbim schrieb:


> Nicht machen lassen, selbstausgedacht und auch "umgesetzt".
> 
> bimbim





Frei nach der alten Weisheit:
Schmutziger als die Phantasie ist der Dreck auf meinem MTB
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (17. November 2009)

bimbim schrieb:


> Das lass ich als Berliner nicht auf mir sitzen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naaa, da hat aber einer HIER groß eingekauft, was ??? 


btw: habt ihr in berlin eigentlich noch offene abwassergräben ?? 


anders kann der dreck doch nicht ans bike kommen, oder ????


----------



## NoMütze (17. November 2009)

So, diesmal eins aus WIEN:





leider hats nicht ganz gereicht, um aus der elendigen Nebelsuppe 
rauszukommen...


----------



## loretto6 (17. November 2009)

Sauber! Vor allem gefallen mir die Reifen für den Einsatzzweck.


----------



## paradox (17. November 2009)

hihihi

sehr geiles 301, 

habe seit freitag auch eine thor in meinem radl, mache mal morgen ein paar pics ...

welches setup fährst bei welchem gewicht???

danke für die info!!!!!!!!!

gruß chris


----------



## Rocky10 (17. November 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei etwas Schmutz (Staub) sind.
Im Ziel das Grand Raid 2009.
Eine knüppelharte Geschichte im 2009.


----------



## NoMütze (17. November 2009)

paradox schrieb:


> hihihi
> 
> sehr geiles 301,
> 
> ...



Servus,

hab 90kg ohne nix und fahr zur Zeit so 6bar
Zugstufe nur 1-2klicks zu und für
schwierigere, steilere Sachen bergab AbertSelect /ein/ aber bei minimaler Treshhold...
sonst schau ich auch immer mal wieder ob die Standrohre trocken laufen,
und wenn, dann kommen einfach mal wieder 5ml Schmieröl in die Unterbeine...das geht auch wunderbar ohne Gabelausbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoMütze (17. November 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Sauber! Vor allem gefallen mir die Reifen für den Einsatzzweck.



Ja vorne MM GG, hinten MM TC in 2.35
Also des Glibberzeugs vom GG is wirklich sehr pickig...
Da sammle ich glei mal das halbe Laub aus dem Wald auf ...


----------



## wildermarkus (18. November 2009)

Du nutzt den Federweg an der Thor richtig schön aus!!


----------



## theduke1mtb (19. November 2009)

Hallo, hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Schätzchen. Im Moment noch mit einer Talas X 90-130mm, eine Talas RLC 100-150mm ist geplant.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## theduke1mtb (19. November 2009)

Mal schauen ob es so schöner ist. 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/6/2/4/5/_/thumb/IMG_3836-Kopie.JPG?0


Gruß
Holger


----------



## Pittus (19. November 2009)

Nur gegen dem Augenkrebs 

Pitt


----------



## paradox (19. November 2009)

meins, auch mal ganz sauber: 

gewicht dank neuer gabel und anderen reifen von 14kg auf 12.3kg (lt. Hängewage)
ich finde das das 301 mit 140mm gabel deutlich besser vorwärts geht, ...
das potenzial auf 160mm sind vorhanden aber so finde ich macht es mehr spass, zz.
mein setup am dämpfer ist von knapp 8bar mit wotan (160mm)
auf 6.5bar mit thor abgesnkt worden...
habt ihr ähnliche erfahrung gemacht?

durch den geänderten winkel fährt man ja wieder mit mehr druck auf dem vorderad...

gruß chris


----------



## theduke1mtb (19. November 2009)

Hallo, 
sooo groß wollte ich das Bild auch darstellen, was muss ich dafür tun?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Pittus (19. November 2009)

Dein Foto aufrufen und die zweite Zeile darunter steht* BBCode ein/ausblenden* , darauf drücken, es machen sich drei neue Zeilen auf, eine auswählen, kopieren  und in deinen Text einfügen.

Pitt


----------



## MountainFled (19. November 2009)

aktueller Aufbaustand (mittlerweile 2x Fat Albert Evo von Rose ):





Pike 454 Uturn
240s/Hope Pro 2 mit 5.1d, Supercomp und Prolock Alunippel
Marta SL 203/180mm
Syntace Superforce 31,8, 75mm
Syntace Vector Lowrider Carbon
X.0 Trigger
X.0 medium Cage
XT-760 Kurbel (schwarz-matt gepulvert) mit TA Blätter
XTR Umwerfer
XTR Pedale

als nächstes ist ein neuer Antrieb fällig. Werde wohl auf 2-fach umbauen (SLX)...

Grüße Johannes


----------



## dre (20. November 2009)

@MountainFled
Wo ist denn das da auf dem Foto? Nähe Arco?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (20. November 2009)

Arco ? wohl in Erdkunde wirklich nicht aufgepasst


----------



## dre (20. November 2009)

drul schrieb:


> Arco ? wohl in Erdkunde wirklich nicht aufgepasst



... und wo steht, wo das Foto gemacht wurde?
Woran erkenne ich in welchem Land, in welcher Region und an welchem Ort das Foto gemacht wurde? Welches Detail verrät mir die Antwort auf meine Frage?


----------



## OnkelZed (20. November 2009)

ein klick auf das bild? 


greetz
zed


----------



## dre (20. November 2009)

o.k. immer auf alle Bilder klicken und feststellen, z.B. Malle ist nicht im Lago.


----------



## MountainFled (21. November 2009)

dre schrieb:


> @MountainFled
> Wo ist denn das da auf dem Foto? Nähe Arco?



...das Bild entstand auf Mallorca Nähe Port de Soller (ist im Hintergrund zu sehen). Der Weg ist der GR221 vom Refugio Muletta runter nach Port de Soller, sehr spaßig


----------



## wildermarkus (22. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=176640&stc=1&d=1258901908


----------



## Kompostman (22. November 2009)

Black Beauty!

_edit: Ich mach mal..._


----------



## wildermarkus (22. November 2009)

Wollte es groß rein stellen,kanns aber nicht

Wieder zurück vom See?


----------



## Kompostman (22. November 2009)

Na lago...logo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (22. November 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Wollte es groß rein stellen,kanns aber nicht
> 
> Wieder zurück vom See?



In Deinen Album das Bild auswählen dann da drunter den BBC Code anklicken. Es erscheinen die verschiedenen Bildgrößenoptionen als URL die passende URL auswählen und hier einfügen.

gruß

Michele


----------



## vw155 (30. November 2009)

Dann werd ich auch mal:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kippi (7. Dezember 2009)

Kleines Update

- Magura Thor Gabel
- Vector 31,8 Lenker
- Syncros Vorbau 75mm
- bald neue Wippe 

Gruß Kippi


----------



## hardflipper (7. Dezember 2009)

Technisch gut aber opisch nicht mein fall... Also das von Kippi.

Das von vw155 dagegen gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## paradox (9. Dezember 2009)

so ein kleines update: 


stambecco rothaut 20/4 statt der üblichen 22/4.
jetzige übersetzung 20/36, grins
einwandfrei montage und funktion!

gruß chris


----------



## .t1mo (9. Dezember 2009)

Damit kommt man dann wohl überall hoch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Dezember 2009)

ui...

ein Kettenblatt in meiner Farbe und passen zu meiner, äh keiner Kondition!


----------



## paradox (9. Dezember 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Damit kommt man dann wohl überall hoch oder?



ja wenn mein hr reifen nur noch profil hätte 

in den alpen sehr angenehm so hoch zu kurbeln, bringt 10% mehr, ...

also von dem her ganz passabel 

jaja immer diese farbkombifreaks,


----------



## olaf flachland (9. Dezember 2009)

@kippi: Warum sieht es auf dem Bild so aus, als wenn das Rad hinten im Rasen versinkt? Ist das bei mir auch so (MK1 mit 140er Pike) oder baut die Magura einen Meter höher? Sieht irgendwie ungesund aus

Olaf


----------



## paradox (9. Dezember 2009)

also ich habe die thor auch drin und sie baut 520mm hoch, sprich genauso wie die pike!


----------



## kippi (9. Dezember 2009)

olaf flachland schrieb:


> @kippi: Warum sieht es auf dem Bild so aus, als wenn das Rad hinten im Rasen versinkt? Ist das bei mir auch so (MK1 mit 140er Pike) oder baut die Magura einen Meter höher? Sieht irgendwie ungesund aus
> 
> Olaf




Im Gras vesrsinkt?
Wie meinste denn das?
Mag vielleicht nen blöder Winkel zum Fotografieren gewesen sein.
Das mit der Pike stimmt. Allerdings hat die Thor 525mm 
Ich hatte vorher auch ne Pike und da gabs nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zur Thor.

ANsonsten feine Gabel. Einfach abzustimmen, abzusenken und ihren Dienst verrichtet sie auch recht gut. Dazu noch leicht.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## .t1mo (11. Dezember 2009)

paradox schrieb:


> ja wenn mein hr reifen nur noch profil hätte
> 
> in den alpen sehr angenehm so hoch zu kurbeln, bringt 10% mehr, ...
> 
> ...



Hehe - Hinterreifen mit Profil werden total überbewertet und mit irgendetwas muss man den Vorteil des 20er auch ausgleichen 

Musstest Du groß etwas umstellen am Umwerfer oder hat er das so mitgemacht?


----------



## paradox (11. Dezember 2009)

der umwerfer macht da so problemlos mit, also bei einer xtr kurbel! bei einer xt schaut die sache anders aus...

da muss man mehr verstellen und eventuell auch feilen...

gruß chris


----------



## jens m. (11. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt. 20-er Blatt auf XTR ging ohne Probleme.
Bei der HONE musste ich die Drehbank bemühen. Die Geometrie der Blattaufnahme ist wie bei XT oder LX.

Grüße
jens m.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2009)

Update:
Nun mit 1.5" VRO und VRO Bar.







Flickr


----------



## .t1mo (14. Dezember 2009)

paradox schrieb:


> der umwerfer macht da so problemlos mit, also bei einer xtr kurbel! bei einer xt schaut die sache anders aus...
> 
> da muss man mehr verstellen und eventuell auch feilen...
> 
> gruß chris



Hmm, das ist natürlich nix 
Gibt es hier schon jemanden, der den Umbau an einer XT durch hat und evlt. etwas dazu sagen kann?

sry fürs ot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 147ar (14. Dezember 2009)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hmm, das ist natürlich nix
> Gibt es hier schon jemanden, der den Umbau an einer XT durch hat und evlt. etwas dazu sagen kann?
> 
> sry fürs ot



Geht auch bei XT Kurbel mit E-Type Umwerfer ohne große Probleme 
Mußt nur an der Aufnahme 4 x feilen damit die Kette sauber aufliegt


----------



## jens m. (14. Dezember 2009)

Oder ab in die große Drehbank damit...
Wird sicher genauer. 

Grüße 
jens m.


----------



## .t1mo (16. Dezember 2009)

Super, vielen vielen Dank 147ar


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2009)

so, letztes update: flatpedals, rockring, kettenführung, dicke schluffen (2,5") und medium-cage-schaltwerk.


----------



## kippi (25. Dezember 2009)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, letztes update: flatpedals, rockring, kettenführung, dicke schluffen (2,5") und medium-cage-schaltwerk.



Merkbarer Unterschied mit dem Fox Dämpfer?


----------



## hardflipper (25. Dezember 2009)

Ist es ein normaler Fox oder der spezielle Liteville? Mir geht der DT tierisch auf den Zeiger, weil ständig was dran ist.


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mir geht der DT tierisch auf den Zeiger, weil ständig was dran ist.



Was denn


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab den rahmen damals gleich mit fox-dÃ¤mpfer bestellt. bisher keinerlei probleme, nur einmal eine buchse getauscht. das ging in 5 minuten beim Ã¶rtlichen bikehÃ¤ndler und hat mich 5â¬ gekostet.


----------



## hardflipper (25. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was denn



Seit dem ich das Bike habe:

4 x Buchsenspiel
2 x Hubverlust
1 x Einbaulängenverlust (Dämpfer kam nicht mehr raus, auch nicht bei max. Druck)
3 x Beschichtung am eintauchenden Zylinder im "Sagbereich" blank gescheuert.

Aktuell Luftverlust (alle 2 Wochen fehlen 30 PSI) und Buchsenspiel.

Das bike ist von 2006 und ich habe noch ein zweites Rad. Würde Sagen, dass ich effektiv gerade mal 2 Jahre mit gefahren bin. Den Rest war ich auf dem Ht unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (29. Dezember 2009)

Kleines Update (seit dem letzten Foto): SLX 2-fach Umwerfer, NC-17 Pedale, Stinger Kettenführung und Hope M4 statt Mini








Wenn ich's nicht besser wüsste, würde ich sagen es ist "fertig". Naja, vielleicht irgendwann nochmal eine autom. versenkbare Sattelstütze, Floating Scheiben, ....


----------



## drul (30. Dezember 2009)

junkyjerk, was ist das denn für eine kettenführung und wie hast Du die befestigt?

danke


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Dezember 2009)

drul schrieb:


> junkyjerk, was ist das denn für eine kettenführung und wie hast Du die befestigt?



Es wird wohl die da sein:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=40530


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> 4 x Buchsenspiel
> 2 x Hubverlust
> 1 x Einbaulängenverlust (Dämpfer kam nicht mehr raus, auch nicht bei max. Druck)
> 3 x Beschichtung am eintauchenden Zylinder im "Sagbereich" blank gescheuert.



Scheinst ein Montags-Modell erwischt zu haben. 



uerland schrieb:


>



Mit der Gabel gefällt mir das 301 auch in Eloxal. 

Miss doch mal den Durchmesser von deinem Bashguard, mich würde der 2-fach SLX auch interessieren, bin mir nur unschlüssig ob der bis 38èr geht, bzw. ob er dann am Bash schleift.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2009)

drul schrieb:


> junkyjerk, was ist das denn für eine kettenführung und wie hast Du die befestigt?
> 
> danke



ist die ganz normale stinger für tretlagermontage. musste ein wenig an den kettenblattschrauben vom kleinen kettenblatt feilen, aber jetzt passt es einwandfrei und ich sag nur: nie wieder ohne kefü!


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Scheinst ein Montags-Modell erwischt zu haben.



Wieso Montagsmodell? Ist doch bis auf den ersten vorzeitigen Service jedes Mal ein NEUER Dämpfer gekommen!

Für mich ist das Thema DT durch... Außer Speichen kauf ich nix mehr von denen. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Pech aber so eine Bilanz trübt mein Bild von DT.

Fairerweise muss ich den DT Deutschland Service loben, die haben das immer enorm schnell abgehandelt. Doch was nützt mir der beste Service, wenn ich ihn ständig in Anspruch nehmen muss!? Dann lieber schlechten Service und dafür Teile die 4 Jahre ohne Mucken halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wieso Montagsmodell? Ist doch bis auf den ersten vorzeitigen Service jedes Mal ein NEUER Dämpfer gekommen!



Ups 

Jedesmal nen neuen dämpfer bekommen und immer wieder neue Problem ?

Da bin ich ja froh dass meiner bisher perfekt funktioniert. 

Ich lass mal lieber keinen Service machen solange der seinen Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Es waren wohl keine ganz neuen Dämpfer sondern welche die schon überholt wurden. Damals gab es glaub ich mal einen Engpass wegen der häufigen Dämpferprobleme und sie wollten die Kunden nicht so lange warten lassen...

Also ich bekam nicht immer die gleiche Seriennr. wieder zurück. Ich habe auch noch den 210er Dämpfer, nicht den neueren 212er.


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch den 210er Dämpfer, nicht den neueren 212er.



Das wäre doch schonmal ne Erklärung. 

Gib doch mal an dass dich das Teil immer noch nervt und du gerne den 212 möchtest, sollte doch möglich sein wenn die so kulant sind.


----------



## supasini (30. Dezember 2009)

naja, aber an meinem 210er ist auch nur das Außengehäuse 210, alles andere wird doch beim Service upgedated (schreibt man das so?). Wenn du den Service regelmäßig hast machen lassen müsste es doch ne Garantie auf das Teil geben, oder?


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Naja, jetzt ist die Garantiezeit schon rum... Ich werde noch ein par Wochen fahren bis das Spiel in den Buchsen kriminell wird und dann schick ich ihn ein. Oder ich verkauf ihn wie er ist bei E$ay und hol mir nen Fox.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Seit dem ich das Bike habe:
> 
> 4 x Buchsenspiel
> 2 x Hubverlust
> ...







da bist du aber ein Geduldiger !
oder ein echter Pechvogel.....

ich hätte mir schon längst einen gesucht dem ich den Dämpfer um die Ohren hauen kann, sei es bei LV oder DT


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

Find ich auch, hast irgendwie zu lange gewartet oder zu wenig gemeckert. 

@Björn: Wenn ich dann demnächst mal ein MK8 im Pfälzer Wald rumrollen seh, weiss ich ja wers ist.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab hier schon so viel an der Geo gemeckert, dass mir LV meine miesen Fahrkünste mit einem Fahrtechtraining aufgebessert hätte. Konnte den Termin aber leider nicht wahrnehmen...

Ich Depp war auch zu bequem die Ausfälle zu dokumentieren... Ich weiss nur, dass ich meinen kompletten Rahmen Anfang 2009 mal bei LV hatte wegen Lagertausch. Die haben mir dort dann direkt die Buchsen des Dämpfers mitgetauscht. Deshalb haben die es bei DT auch nicht mitbekommen, dass die Buchsen schon wieder fertig waren....

Ja, vielleich bin ich da zu gutmütig.


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon so viel an der Geo gemeckert, dass mir LV meine miesen Fahrkünste mit einem Fahrtechtraining aufgebessert hätte.



Was gibts denn bitteschön an der Geo des 301 auszusetzen 

Da hätte ich dir ehrlichgesagt auch ein Fahrtechniktraining empfohlen.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Zu träge...

Was hast du für ne Rahmengröße? Bei LV ist es so, dass mit den "wachsenden" Oberrohren auch der Radstand direkt proportional mitwächst.

Ich brauche ein XL -> also ist auch der Radstand XL. Zudem ist der Lenkwinkel für meinen Geschmack etwas flach. Und beim MK Aktuell ist´s ja noch krasser... 

Die Bikes (allgemein) werden anscheindend nur noch auf Gardasee oder für 1500 hm am Stück greade aus runter gebaut. Das kann´s für mich (vielleicht auch nur für meine Gegend ) nicht sein.

Ob ich ein Farhtechtraining nötig habe? Nötig sicherlich nicht, ich wurde noch bei keinem Rennen bergab überhlolt.  Geschadet hätte es allerdings nicht, besser werden kann man immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (30. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel gefällt mir das 301 auch in Eloxal.
> 
> Miss doch mal den Durchmesser von deinem Bashguard, mich würde der 2-fach SLX auch interessieren, bin mir nur unschlüssig ob der bis 38èr geht, bzw. ob er dann am Bash schleift.



Kann den Bashguard nochmal ausmessen, aber ist einer für nen 32er Kettenblatt und laut Shimano geht der 2-fach Umwerfer nur bis max. 36 Zähne:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-5KY0A-002-GER_v1_m56577569830656705.pdf


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

Bin 1.79 und hab mich für Rahmengröße M mit nem 60mm Vorbau entschieden.

War ganz klar die richtige Entscheidung 

Absolut wendig die Kiste, bekommt von mir das Prädikat Trailrakete. 

Iss sicherlich auch Geschmacksache mit der Geo, hab auch blind gekauft und bin nach anfänglichen Zweifeln nun extrem zufrieden. 

Lenkwinkel iss halt absolut Geschmacksache, zu steil iss aber genauso wenig was wie zu flach.

66°-67° is doch optimal.


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

uerland schrieb:


> Kann den Bashguard nochmal ausmessen, aber ist einer für nen 32er Kettenblatt und laut Shimano geht der 2-fach Umwerfer nur bis max. 36 Zähne:
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-5KY0A-002-GER_v1_m56577569830656705.pdf





Ohje, dann bleib ich lieber bei 3-fach Umwerfern, vor allem weil ich ja auch auf ein 39èr Blatt umsteigen will.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> 66°-67° is doch optimal.





Ich hätte gerne 71° bei 100er Gabel. Also dann immer ein ° mehr je 2 cm Federwegsanstieg.

Ich fahr mein 301er mit 110er Gabel was so ca. 69,5° entspricht. Ich würde auch mit mehr Federweg an der Front fahren aber wegen dem flachen Winkel mach ich´s nicht.

Dein M und mein XL unterscheiden 4 cm (!) an Radstand!!! Das ist deutlichst spürbar!

Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht mit diem 301 fahren könnte aber das Optimum ist es für mich noch lange nicht.

Und wie gesagt, die neue Geo ist ja noch länger und noch flacher.  Also alles mehr in Richtung "Downhill". Beim mir in der näheren Umgebung ist aber nach spätestens 200 bis 250 hm schluss mit runter. Um möglichst viel Spass bergab zu haben muss ich halt auch die Berge wieder hoch bzw. auch mal auf Trails mit nur leichtem Geflälle fahren...


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne 71° bei 100er Gabel. Also dann immer ein ° mehr je 2 cm Federwegsanstieg.



Ach du liebe Schei$$e. 

Jetzt iss klar, wir liegen meilenweit voneinander entfernt.


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt aber weiter mit Bilders!


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Dezember 2009)

wenn du ein 160mm mk8 mit einer 100erter gabel fährst, kommt das dann hin?


----------



## hardflipper (30. Dezember 2009)

Ist das jetzt ne Fangfrage?

Fährt sich bestimmt scheice vo 100 und hinten 160...  Auch die 100er ist für den Hinterbau nicht optimal. Meine selbst getunte 110er geht schon ganz gut aber ich hätte auch nix gegen eine 120er einzuwenden.

Ich bin auch recht groß und brauche zum Touren fahren beim XL schon satt Stütztenauszug. Mit einem L Rahmen würde es schon knapp werden... Den XXL hätte man mir vermutlich empfohlen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> @Björn: Wenn ich dann demnächst mal ein MK8 im Pfälzer Wald rumrollen seh, weiss ich ja wers ist.



möglich.....aber nur rumrollen ?
nix da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> möglich.....aber nur rumrollen ?
> nix da !



Musst halt brüllen, meins iss ja nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## GodfredKah (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Naja, jetzt ist die Garantiezeit schon rum... Ich werde noch ein par Wochen fahren bis das Spiel in den Buchsen kriminell wird und dann schick ich ihn ein. Oder ich verkauf ihn wie er ist bei E$ay und hol mir nen Fox.



Naja, das Letztere würde ich dann schon etwas grenzwertig finden. Oder schreibst Du das dann in der ebay-Beschreibung: "fast kriminelles Buchsenspiel" ?


----------



## Deleted 151460 (30. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne 71° bei 100er Gabel. Also dann immer ein ° mehr je 2 cm Federwegsanstieg.
> 
> Ich fahr mein 301er mit 110er Gabel was so ca. 69,5° entspricht. Ich würde auch mit mehr Federweg an der Front fahren aber wegen dem flachen Winkel mach ich´s nicht.
> 
> ...


 
könnte man nicht den Hinterbau der M oder S Type mit dem XL Rahmen kombinieren.


----------



## hardflipper (31. Dezember 2009)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Naja, das Letztere würde ich dann schon etwas grenzwertig finden. Oder schreibst Du das dann in der ebay-Beschreibung: "fast kriminelles Buchsenspiel" ?



Klar würde ich reinschreiben, wieso nicht!?!? Für manche Leut ist es ja kein Problem das selbst zu reparieren. Kriminell ist das Buchsenspiel ja auch NOCH nicht.

Ich hab ja nicht umsonst *100%* *positive* Bewertungen bei kanpp 200 Auktionen.

@ absteigen:

Ich glaube nicht, dass es was bringt. Zumindest bei den nicht aktuellen Rahmen ist eben *alles gleich *bis auf die Oberrohr- , Sitzrohr- und Steuerrohrlängen.


----------



## Ergowolf (31. Dezember 2009)

Hmm und wenn du das 301 einfach verkaufst und dir eins maßschneidern lässt.

Gibt genug kleine Hersteller die sowas gegen Aufpreis auf Standartmaß machen


----------



## hardflipper (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin schon an einem Maßrahmen (Hardtail) dran.

Nur als Fully hätte ich gerne das 301 mit Wunschgeo. Das gibts leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (31. Dezember 2009)

Mal ganz ernsthaft: Wenn das 301 so viele eklatante Nachteile für dich hat (Geo & Dämpfer), wieso kaufst du nicht bei einem anderen Hersteller?


----------



## hardflipper (31. Dezember 2009)

Na weil die Performance unerreicht ist und andere Hersteller keine so stark geslopten Oberrohre bei XL Rahmen im Programm haben. Bei mir spielt die Optik eine sehr wichtige Rolle und ich fahre keine Bikes die scheice aussehen.

Bei anderen Herstellern sieht ein XL Rahmen leider immer bescheiden aus und wenn doch nicht, dann passt mir was anderes nicht. 

Das Dämpferproblem liegt ja am Dämpfer und nicht an Liteville. Mit einem DT 212er Dämpfer oder einem Fox wär das schon mal aus der Welt.


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2009)

was meinst Du mit Performance.....die des Dämpfers oder die des Rades Gesamt......verstehe das ganze nicht, auf der einen Seite ist die Performance für Dich unerreicht und doch ist es nicht so wie Du es haben willst......ja was nu, ......Schwanger ja oder Schwanger nein 


gruß ollo


----------



## rupert.w (31. Dezember 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Mit einem DT 212er Dämpfer oder einem Fox wär das schon mal aus der Welt.


irren ist männlich meinte meine Holde eben. Die hat das hintere Dämpferauge eines Float innerhalb eines knappen halben Jahres geschrottet. Rahmengröße: XS
Das mit dem 212 halt ich fürn Gerücht: da gibts auch schon welche mit ohne Eloxal...
k laus


----------



## hardflipper (31. Dezember 2009)

@ Ollo:

Weder noch! Ich meinte Performance des Hinterbaus... Sorry, wenn das nicht rüber kam.

Am Dämpfer störte mich ja nur, dass er häufg defekt war. Er performte ja sonst auch gut.

Das Rad als ganzes performt nicht so wie ich mir es vorstelle, weil zu träge. Der Hinterbau für sich betrachtet ist die Macht! Verständlicher?

Guten Rutsch alle zammen! 

@ rupert.w:

Ok, dann will ich halt einfach irgend einen Dämpfer der wenigstens 2 Jahre übersteht.


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2009)

na klar........Du brauchst also nur einen neuen Hauptrahmen mit Deiner Geo und den "Alten" Liteville Hinterbau wegen der Performance, beides zusammen wäre dann das Rad was Du Dir in Deinen wildesten Träumen wünscht.....vielleicht findest Du ja auf er Europen Handbuild oder so ähnlich  Messe einen der Dir das so baut......ich würde dann Deinen alten Hauptrahmen nehmen  und für den Dämpfer wäre mal ein Anruf bei Reset sinnvoll, nimm einen X Fusion hier war kürzlich einer im 301 zu sehen .... 

gruß ollo


----------



## bernd e (31. Dezember 2009)

was ein Laber Rabarber, isch will Pilder  und geh jetzt saufen


----------



## drul (31. Dezember 2009)

jo, genau.

Bin schon gespannt was das wird heute abend. Hab mir gestern nach Arztschluss eine Influenza an Land geholt. Im Schrank stand noch ein jungfräuliches Tamiflu aus meiner Tochter Babyzeiten; Verfalldatum 10/2007.

Naja, was soll ich sagen ... ich habs mir eingeflöst, weil heute abend is Sylvesterfete und morgen gehts in die Berge in Urlaub.

Falls ihr keinen post mehr von mir lest in 2010 -


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2009)

Junge, ich hör mal jetzt mal weg...

;-)


----------



## uerland (31. Dezember 2009)

Damit der Thread dieses Jahr doch noch sinnvoll beendet, zitiere ich einfach mal meine Bilder .

Guten Rutsch



uerland schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoshome (31. Dezember 2009)

uerland schrieb:


> Damit der Thread dieses Jahr doch noch sinnvoll beendet, zitiere ich einfach mal meine Bilder .
> 
> Guten Rutsch


----------



## ingoshome (31. Dezember 2009)

ingoshome schrieb:


>



und natürli au vom mia : good rootsch! - see ya next yeah!


----------



## drul (2. Januar 2010)

Hi Guter, Hi alle,

also ich leb noch. Nach dem Tamiflu (hab's dann doch bei der einen Dosis belassen ...) gings mir am Sylvesterabend mies, sein Neujahr aber wieder alles paletti, eben 3-stündige Winterwanderung am Sylvenstein absolviert.

Gutes neues Jahr!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2010)

Nabend liebe Liteviller,

bevor das Forum mit MK8ern überhäuft wird  zeig ich Euch doch noch eben schnell mein MK3. Das Foto hat keine besondere Qualität, da ich mein DSLR immer so schlecht mit auf Tour nehmen kann.

Grobe Partslist:
MK3 in XL
Fox Vanilla R 140mm
DT Swiss X1800 LRS
Lenker und Vorbau Syntace (Vector und Superforce)
Bremsen XT
Kurbel XTR
Schaltwerk + Umwerfer XT

zu den Reflektoren an den Speichen verbitte ich mir jeden Kommentar  Ich nutz das Dingen für die Fahrt zur Arbeit und da kann man nicht genug erstrahlen, wenn Autofahrer im Spiel sind...


----------



## der-gute (8. Januar 2010)

Yeah

Arbeitstier...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2010)

mach dir doch nen billigen Reflektoren LRS für den Arbeitsweg


----------



## thetourist (8. Januar 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> zu den Reflektoren an den Speichen verbitte ich mir jeden Kommentar  Ich nutz das Dingen für die Fahrt zur Arbeit und da kann man nicht genug erstrahlen, wenn Autofahrer im Spiel sind...



Das kenn ich gut, mein Weg zur Arbeit führt an einer Grundschule vorbei und da muss man auch manchmal den Bussen aus dem Weg springen. Die übersehen einen aber auch im hellen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mach dir doch nen billigen Reflektoren LRS für den Arbeitsweg



Hi,

der LRS ist doch billg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Januar 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Das kenn ich gut, mein Weg zur Arbeit führt an einer Grundschule vorbei und da muss man auch manchmal den Bussen aus dem Weg springen. Die übersehen einen aber auch im hellen.



Jo, so wie gestern abend nach ner schönen Schneetour fast passiert..., da wollte mich auchn Bus auf die Hörner nehmen.
Aber welcher Depp fährt auch schon bei so nem Wetter Rad? Eigentlich wars ja demnach meine Schuld...

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (19. Januar 2010)

So langsam wirds! Ein neuer Laufradsatz für 2010.









(Jetzt muss ich nur noch schöne Bilder machen können..)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Januar 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> So langsam wirds! Ein neuer Laufradsatz für 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
sieht gut aus! Jetzt noch Reflektoren dran und es ist perfekt 

Gruss


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2010)

schönes Rad - aber viel zu klein!


----------



## thetourist (19. Januar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> schönes Rad - aber viel zu klein!



Tja. Ist halt Größe S. Passt super!


----------



## Sickculture (19. Januar 2010)

wieviel von euch switchen vom "alten" 301 mit 130mm auf das neue mk8 und warum? Bin gerade am Überlegen.


----------



## Ergowolf (19. Januar 2010)

Wie bist du denn mit der Bereifung zufrieden??

ZTR Flow-Felgen mit welchen Naben/Speichen??

Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (19. Januar 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn mit der Bereifung zufrieden??
> 
> ZTR Flow-Felgen mit welchen Naben/Speichen??
> 
> ...



Maxxis Swamp Thing in 2,35 und 60a Mischung. Super bei den Verhältnissen im Winter, bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Der Laufradsatz ist mit Hope Pro II Naben und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen und Sapim Polyax Nippeln aufgebaut.


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2010)

die Felge ist richtig klasse, ich fahr sie jetzt seit nem 3/4 Jahr im Liteville (mit Fat Albert 2,4"). Es geht problemlos ein etwas geringerer Luftdruck als bei der 5.1
hab bis auf die Naben denselben LRS - wird dir Spaß machen!

@sickculture: wenn du dein 301 in M verkaufen willst meld dich, ich suche eins für meine Frau: hab alle Teile im Keller liegen und dann ist der Rahmenverkäufer abgesprungen...


----------



## thetourist (19. Januar 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> die Felge ist richtig klasse, ich fahr sie jetzt seit nem 3/4 Jahr im Liteville (mit Fat Albert 2,4"). Es geht problemlos ein etwas geringerer Luftdruck als bei der 5.1
> hab bis auf die Naben denselben LRS - wird dir Spaß machen!



Das hoff ich doch schwer! Bisher hat er erst knapp 3 km gelaufen, aber ich hoffe auf Freitag, wenn's Wetter stimmt!

Luftdruck fahr ich im Moment denselben Druck wie mit Schlauch, bin noch ein wenig ängstlich was das Tubeless angeht, aber wird schon! War übrigens echt kinderleicht die Montage, das hab ich mir schwieriger vorgestellt!


----------



## supasini (19. Januar 2010)

cool. da hab ich mich nicht rangetraut, auch wenn ich alles dafür da hab: yellowtape ist montiert etc.
aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir nicht ganz geheuer und außerdem stört mich, dass ich dann nicht mal einfach schnell nen anderen reifen aufziehen kann (obwohl ich zwei LRS für das 301 habe )


----------



## thetourist (19. Januar 2010)

Also das ging echt locker über die Bühne. Pro Reifen vielleicht so jeweils 35 bis 40 Minuten. Muss dazu sagen das ich auch absoluter Neuling bin was Tubeless angeht, und deswegen die Anleitung ziemlich genau befolgt hab. Ich glaub mit mehr Übung ginge es noch ein wenig schneller.


----------



## hardflipper (19. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn wir jetzt wieder mega OT sind, aber ich habe beste Erfahrungen mit Schaluchlosbetrieb gemacht. 

Habe zwar "nur" die ZTR 355er Felge mit 24,4 mm breite aber es ist auch bei 1,6 bar noch kein Reifen runtergeflogen. Normal fahre ich aber vorne 2 bar und hinten 2,2. Letzteres aber ehr um die Felge zu schonen...

Wenn´s Schnee oder Schlamm hat gehe ich bis auf 1,8 vo und 2 bar hinten runter. Die 1,6 waren mal ein Versehen, was zum Glück nicht bestraft wurde. 

So lange man das Felgenband nicht neu verkleben muss, ist die Sache in 20 min über die Bühne.


----------



## thetourist (20. Januar 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> So lange man das Felgenband nicht neu verkleben muss, ist die Sache in 20 min über die Bühne.



Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Das ist realistisch. Denke mal Faltreifen sind ein wenig komplizierter, oder?


----------



## MichiP (20. Januar 2010)

Fahr dir Flow seit Anfang an mit Tubeless. Keine einzige Panne letzte Saison. Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2.4, Luftdruck hinten schon mal mit 1,6-1,8bar bei 90 Kilo.
Montage beim ersten mal wirklich schwer. Jetzt brauch ich für beide auch ca. 20 min wo bei ich penibel mit Spülischaum schaue ob der Reifen dicht ist. Habe letzte Saison kein einziges mal Milch nachfüllen müssen.

Ich finde das System klasse


----------



## supasini (20. Januar 2010)

ich fahre auf der Flow die FA mit 1,3/1,4 bar bei 85 kg nackisch und Snakebitefrei - allerdings mit nem seperaten Manometer gemessen, das in meinem Rennkompressor zeigt ca. 1,8 bar an. Wird offensichtlich erst ab ca. 4 bar einigermaßen genau: bei RR-Reifen stimmt es gut.


----------



## hardflipper (20. Januar 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ja, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Das ist realistisch. Denke mal Faltreifen sind ein wenig komplizierter, oder?



Ich hab noch nie was anders als Faltreifen ausprobiert.  

@ MichiP: Hast du das Spüli unbedingt gebraucht? Bei mir hat es bisher immer ohne geklappt.

Mir ist es auch wurst, ob der Reifen gleich dicht ist oder nicht. So lange er sich dreht kann man gleich nach der Montage eine ganze Tour fahren. Wenn man die Räder "tubelesst" und dann das Bike stehen lässt, kann man am nächsten Tag fallst nötig halt wieder aufpumpen. Irgendwann gibt sich das dann. Man muss nur oft geng am Rad drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (21. Januar 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie was anders als Faltreifen ausprobiert.
> 
> @ MichiP: Hast du das Spüli unbedingt gebraucht? Bei mir hat es bisher immer ohne geklappt.
> 
> Mir ist es auch wurst, ob der Reifen gleich dicht ist oder nicht. So lange er sich dreht kann man gleich nach der Montage eine ganze Tour fahren. Wenn man die Räder "tubelesst" und dann das Bike stehen lässt, kann man am nächsten Tag fallst nötig halt wieder aufpumpen. Irgendwann gibt sich das dann. Man muss nur oft geng am Rad drehen.




Unbedingt braucht man es nicht, aber man kann vor der ersten Ausfahrt schon sicher stellen das der Reifen dicht ist. Sind ja keine Unmengen und eigentlich ist es auch der Schaum vom Spüli.
Hast aber recht man kann auch gleich los fahren sollte dann aber doch eine Pumpe an Bord haben.
Was mir sehr geholfen hat war das ich die Reifen eine Nacht auf links gedreht hab, so drückte sich die Reifenwulst nach außen und der ersehnte "plopp" war sofort beim ersten Versuch zu hören.

gruß

Michele


----------



## ingoshome (21. Januar 2010)

Mit Spüli setzt sich der Reifen schneller und besser.
Die partikel der Milch finden schneller 'ihren' Platz.
Habe lange Zeit ohne Spülwasser gearbeitet ...
Dier Ergebnisse waren säter mit Spüli kurz- und langfristig
besser: Rundlauf, Dichtheit, und Dauerdichtheit.
Draht geh schlecht - ist zu elastisch ...


----------



## theduke1mtb (26. Januar 2010)




----------



## ollo (28. Januar 2010)

ah ein große Jungs Fahrrad und dazu noch sehr Sportlich ausgelegt, was hat der Vorbau für eine Länge......120 mm  , aber sonst klassisch schick ohne Schnörckel Schnicki Schnacki .....by the way, eigentlich gehört die Sattelklemme anders herum drauf, dann klemmt sie besser. 


gruß schlaflos im Forum Ollo


----------



## rallleb (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
bin jetzt dank Supasini auch ein Liteviller

Bike ist mehr für Touren und leichte Singeltrail's ausgelegt, habe noch eine kleine Stahlplatte auf meinem Schlüsselbein,2010 ist nicht mehr drin als Softi-touren

Es folgen noch ein anderer LRS (rote naben, weiße Felgen für den Pornstyle)
@ollo
Danke für den Gabeltip, macht nen guten eindruck!
Gruß Ralf

Ps: ich hoffe das hat geklappt mit dem Bild


----------



## hardflipper (7. Februar 2010)

Gut, das Supasini mir den Rahmen nicht günstiger gegeben hat, sonst wäre er jetzt schon zersägt. 

Der Sattel und die Reifen wären mir zu, sagen wir mal - unschön.  Sonst recht schick!


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2010)

@ralleb,

 die Reifen zusammen mit der Kurbel Polarisieren schon ein wenig, aber nach der ersten Matsch ausfahrt gibt sich das  ......das Rad gefällt 

Dann viel Spaß mit Deinem coolen Bike und wie immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen..

gruß ollo


PS: das Bild in Dein Album hier im IBC hochladen, so wie die Bilder mit der RS Gabel, und dann BBC Code Anzeigen lassen, BBC Code Kopieren und hier in einen neuen Post hier einfügen.........viel Spaß mit der Gabel


----------



## firefighter76 (8. Februar 2010)

So liebe Liteville Gemeinde dann werde ich hier auch mal mein 301 MK7 Größe M hier einstellen


----------



## MichiP (9. Februar 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> So liebe Liteville Gemeinde dann werde ich hier auch mal mein 301 MK7 Größe M hier einstellen





der Deister wird Litevilleland

solider Aufbau und bevor es ein anderer sagt: schöner Spacerturm

Mit den Pedalen bist Du noch in der FindungsPhase? Du hattest glaub ich nachgefragt weil Du eigentlich Klickis fährst.

gruß

Michele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (9. Februar 2010)

Spacerturm ist schon entfernt Pedale sind ansich nicht schlecht günstig fast unkaputtbar und wenn wir mal wieder ne längere tour machen wird fix auf Klickis gewechselt

gruß Florian


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2010)

nachdem mein 301-Rahmen verkauft ist und ich auf das Mk8 warte hab ich für cepaea (= Ehefrouwe) einen gebrauchten M-Rahmen erstanden und die schon seit einiger Zeit gesammelten Teile drangeschraubt:













Liteville Mk4 M
RS Revelation U-turn Air 110-140 mm 2009
Antrieb komplett XT 770 mit XTR 970er Schaltwerk und Kette 7701
Bremse Avid Elixir R 185/185
LRS DT 240s/DT comp/Prolock/DT 4.1d
Fat Albert front/Nobby Nic 2010 beide 2,25" mit Schwalbe Xlight-SV-Schläuchen
Syntace P6 gekürzt mit Selle Italia Ldy Gelflow
Syntace F 119 90 mm
RaceFace Evolve 680 mm
Syntace Moto 2010
Pedale Shimano DX mit kurzen Pins

Gewicht komplett mit allem wie auf den Bildern 12,95 kg (gewogen an Hängewaage)


----------



## junkyjerk (11. Februar 2010)

schönes bike, da freut sich die ehefrouwe


----------



## bernd e (11. Februar 2010)

Update mit den "Qia-Hebeln":





weitere Bilder in meinem Album oder im Fred: Klick


----------



## stollenbeiser (15. Februar 2010)

...habe auch eins


----------



## bernd e (15. Februar 2010)

schaut nach einem leichten Marthon / Race Aufbau aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kauf mir ein MK7

wenn die Preise purzeln...


----------



## stollenbeiser (15. Februar 2010)

bernd e schrieb:


> schaut nach einem leichten Marthon / Race Aufbau aus.




...richtig.
das war auch mein Ziel. Es wiegt 11,4 kg in XXL. Es sollte eine Mischung aus leichten und haltbaren Teilen werden.


----------



## Tracer (16. Februar 2010)

stollenbeiser schrieb:


> ...habe auch eins



hi!
die kurbel die du auf dem 301 hast, ist das eine rotor 2 fach? 
hats ohne probleme bzw rumgebastel gepasst?
willy

p.s.: schönes bike!


----------



## stollenbeiser (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ja es ist eine Rotor 3D 2 fach Kurbel.
Ohne Probleme hat sie leider nicht gepasst.
Der Q-Faktor beträgt 163mm. Also 5mm weniger als bei der XTR Kurbel.
Der Abstand zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau - gemessen an den Pedalen/Kurbelende ist ausreichend. Eng wurde es auf der Antriebsseite an der Schweißnaht (Übergang Vollmaterial auf Rohr). Auf der nicht Antriebsseite blieb sie am Hinterbau hängen. Meine Lösung: 
Auf der Achse sind Spacer verbaut - diesen habe ich durchen einen neuen Spacer ersetzt, der 2mm breiter ist als das orginal. Die Achse Steckt noch weit genug in der Kurbel, nur der Q-Faktor hat sich auf 165mm erhöht.
Auf der Antriebsseite, habe ich die Raupen der Schweißnaht ein wening mit einer Feile bearbeitet und wieder silber lackiert - so bleibt auch die Kettenlinie erhalten. 
Freue mich auf die nächste Tour


----------



## dj eastwood (17. Februar 2010)

So, bevor die MK8er kommen nochmal ein MK3 von der heutigen Tour






















Jetzt hab ich's kapiert -




Grüße


----------



## beat (17. Februar 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> So, bevor die MK8er kommen nochmal in MK3 von der heutigen Tour
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/576701
> 
> ...


----------



## dj eastwood (17. Februar 2010)

irgendwie krieg ich die Bilder nicht direkt eingefügt??Wie geht das?


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2010)

nice bike, gefällt mir!

die kurbel rockt, wenn jetzt noch die felgen poliert wären!!!


----------



## dj eastwood (17. Februar 2010)

Dankemit den Bildern hat jetzt auch geklappt...


----------



## NoDope61 (17. Februar 2010)

hi dj eastwood, dein aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut 
wie fährt sich das bike mit der 36er van sowohl bergauf als auch bergab?
zur bremse: ist das vorne die v2 und hinten die x2?
danke  No Dope


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (17. Februar 2010)

Also, ich konnte es noch nicht so lange testen aber bis jetzt isses Berg Ab erste Sahne und Berg auf klappt es auch gut.Ich vermiss keine Absenkung.

Die Bremsen sind vorne wie hinten Hope Tech V2 mit 203er floated Scheiben.


----------



## NoDope61 (17. Februar 2010)

danke, die hintere bremse sah kleiner aus


----------



## wildermarkus (17. Februar 2010)

@ Dj

Hast du da den Force 1,5 Vorbau dran?
Welche Länge?

Schöner Aufbau

Gruß


----------



## dj eastwood (17. Februar 2010)

Danke! 

ja,ist der Force 1.5 mit 75mm


----------



## hardflipper (17. Februar 2010)

Gibts vom letzten Bike auch Aufnahmen von der Antreibsseite?


----------



## dj eastwood (17. Februar 2010)

@Hardflipper

im Moment leider nicht aber kann ich morgen nachholen 

Grüße


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

@Hardflipper

wie versprochen das Bild von der Antriebsseite...





Grüße


----------



## thetourist (18. Februar 2010)

Schönes Bike, was ist für ein Steuerlager verbaut?


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du den Steuersatz meinst,dann ist es ein normaler Syntace Superspin.Weitere Bilder findest Du in meinem Album oder eine Seite vorher.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (18. Februar 2010)

Hab wohl gerade einen Denkfehler, Gabel mit 1,5 Gabelschaft und normales Lager, steh wohl gerade auf dem Schlauch?


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

wie kommst du drauf das die Gabel ein 1.5 Schaft hat? Ist ne 1 1/8 Zoll.
Falls Du die Schaftdicke aus dem Vorbau ableitest...  der ist mit Reduzierhülse verbaut.

Grüße


----------



## thetourist (18. Februar 2010)

Alles klar, dachte die Gabel wäre eine 1.5 .


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

So, endlich neu aufgebaut und fahrbereit.....nachdem ich ewigkeiten auf Teile gewartet habe. 

Es fehlen sogar immernoch welche: passendes rotes 1,5" Lager vorne unten, welches flach baut, rote Kettenblattschrauben und eine rote hintere Bremsscheibe. Aber es ist Fahrbereit!




.
.



.
Mit neuer Zugverlegung alla 901:
.



.
.



.
.



.
.



.
.





Jetzt bleibt eben nur noch zu erwarten, dass ich einen Steuersatz in rot finde, der flach baut und für 1/18 als auch 1,5" geeignet ist.

Aber ich bin frisch verliebt, trotz Beule im Unterrohr!

Lg
Qia


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

sehr schick,richtig durchgestylt


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> sehr schick,richtig durchgestylt



Danke! hat gedauert....ursprünglich sollte es Weiß-Gold werden (da kamm der Schriftzug dazwischen in Silber), die Reste davon kann man noch sehen (goldene Bremsscheibe hinten). Der Winter hat mir ja genug Zeit zum Putzen und umstylen gelassen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

weiß-rot finde ich besser,passt ja auch zur Revelation
wie hoch baut eigentlich Dein unteres Lager? Hatte bis vor kurzem eine Van tapered im 301 verbaut,hat mich aber auf Dauer wegen der Bauhöhe gestört.Jetzt hab ich ne 1 1/8 Zoll drin.


----------



## Helium (18. Februar 2010)

Wunderschön
Eins der allerbesten 301 die je gezeigt wurden


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia 

bei Tageslicht sehen die Rottöne vom Vorbau und dem LV-Symbol auch gar nicht mehr so verschieden aus


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Wunderschön
> Eins der allerbesten 301 die je gezeigt wurden



Ich schmelze! Danke! Jetzt wirds wieder schmutzig gemacht!
Die Scheuer und Schlagspuren sind nach einer winterlichen Lackpolitur fast nicht mehr zu sehen.

Und inzwischen habe ich so ziehmlich alle kleinen Fehler in der Funktion eliminiert......ich freu mich aufs Bikejahr 2010...wo meine Freundin auch schon ihr endgltig fertiges Bike hat.

@Dj Eastwood:

14mm Bauhöhe. Aber der originalle Syntace baut auch 7mm hoch ausserhalb der Steurrohrs. Ich wäre schon mit einem 10 oder 11mm hohen in Rot und beiden Steuerrohrmaßen (1,5" und 1/18") zufrieden, der etwas weniger wiegt als dieses Monstrum.

@Scylla:

Das war auch GENAU so beabsichtigt...war gar nicht so einfach. Ich musste meine Hebel sogar 1 x umeloxieren lassen, damit dann die Farbe auch als Muster für die restlichen Teile stimmte.

Lg
Qia


----------



## wildermarkus (18. Februar 2010)

Ist ein wirklich schönes Rad geworden

Aber du und nen Thomsen Vorbau?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ist ein wirklich schönes Rad geworden
> 
> Aber du und nen Thomsen Vorbau?
> 
> ...



Danke! 

@Vorbau:
Noch nie was anderes sinnvolles am LV gehabt...wieso? Ich liebe diese Formgebung!

@All:

Schon die Kabelverlegung vorne bemerkt? Sieht viel Aufgeräumter aus und scheuert nicht am Steuerrohr!


----------



## klappspaten (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia
Absoluter Hammer dein Bike!!!!
Wie breit ist der Lenker und welche Bremsen sind das, bitte?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Februar 2010)

Hey Oliver,

Super Aufbau, gefällt echt sehr gut! Wäre zwar nicht meine Farbcombi, aber das macht nix, da es sehr schön anzusehen ist!

Ich werde mich wohl demnächst auch mal dran wagen ein paar Teile zum Eloxierer zu schicken, ist zwar noch nicht ganz sicher, aber fast 
Vielleicht bleibt meins auch komplett dunkel/schwarz, mal sehen...

@ALL: Ich bitte euch alle den neuen MK8 Galerie Thread zu boykottieren! Finde es nicht gut, dass da jetzt alles auseinander gerissen wird, nur weil es ein MK8 gibt. Obwohl ich mich selber auf das MK8 eingeschossen habe, sehe ich mir auch trotzdem noch ältere 301 Rahmen/Aufbauten sehr gerne an. Wäre schade drum das nun aufzuteilen...

@dj eastwood: Auch deins finde ich sehr geil. Zwar keine Details, die herausstechen, dafür finde ich den Aufbau gut, so ähnlich wird meins auch.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia: GEILES BIKE, sieht echt genial aus.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> @Qia
> Absoluter Hammer dein Bike!!!!
> Wie breit ist der Lenker und welche Bremsen sind das, bitte?



Dankeschön! 

Der Lenker ist 690mm Breit (mit den neuen Griff-Enden), also normaler Syntace Vector Carbon.

Die Bremsen sind vorne Hope Mono M4 und hinten Mono Mini, jeweils mit roten Deckeln und Scheiben verschönert.

@Phonedetector:

Auch Dir ein Dankeschön! Cool daß es Dir gefällt. Ich bin auch dafür, dass man die Threads nicht auftrennt....

Ich finde, wenn man schon soon geiles und teures Bike fährt, kann man es auch Individualisieren. So lange wie die Dinger halten, lohnt sich das wenigstens. Also: Ab zum Eloxierer die Teile.

Ich warte schon auf den ersten, der mal was mit Giftgrün oder Orange (Ollo?) macht.

@Biker_Wug:  DANKE!

@Dj Eastwood:

Ich finde Deinen Aufbau übrigends auch sehr cool. Sehr Praxisorioentiert. Mir tränen da schon hie und da die Augen, wenn ich mal wieder nen Steinschlag hab...aber ich hab Reparaturlack.....und nen Therapeuten...nen chinesischen 

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


>



Schaut brutal fett aus der Vorbau. 

Montier doch bitte mal nen Vector Carbon, damit ich weiss wies bei mir ausschaun würde. 

Bin grad dabei meinen Geldbeutel zu überreden, dass wir sowas unbedingt brauchen.


----------



## thetourist (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia

Wird das jetzt durch die neuen Moto Griffe breiter? 

@Bumble

Das mit dem Überreden kenn ich gut!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte den Force 1.5 am MK4, das ist schon etwas grenzwertig!
Das Rohr vom Vorbau ist fetter als das Oberrohr, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber auf den 2. Blick passts ganz gut.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> @Qia
> 
> Wird das jetzt durch die neuen Moto Griffe breiter?
> 
> ...



Ja, ca 5mm pro Seite. Da sind jetzt zwei Abdeckscheiben dabei, die man auf die offenen Lenkerenden klebt, die dann durch die Grifföffnungen einen glatten Abschluss mit dem Griff bilden. Das ganze baut eben ca 5mm jeweils auf.

Lg
Qia


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

also ich finde der Force 1.5 passt gut, ich finde die meisten Vorbauten wirken zu dem Steuerrohr fast zu mickrig... schreibt man das so


----------



## hardflipper (18. Februar 2010)

@ eastwood:

Danke, wollte vor allem die Kurbel sehen. Die Girffel und die Felgenaufkleber würden mich noch optisch etwas stören - sonst top. 

@ Qia:

  heisser Ofen!!! Noch nicht ganz perfekt - aber ich find ja eh immer was.  bis jetzt die Schönste Ausbaustufe deines 301ers!!!


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

@Bumble

was brauchst Du ein Vector Carbon oder nen neuen Vorbau ?


oder etwa beides


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Force 1.5 am MK4, das ist schon etwas grenzwertig!
> Das Rohr vom Vorbau ist fetter als das Oberrohr, etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber auf den 2. Blick passts ganz gut.



Bin seit den letzten Touren am überlegen ob ein minimal längerer Vorbau als mein 60èr mir besser passen würde. 

Da wäre der 75mm Force 1.5 schon ne Sünde wert.

Der hat deutlich mehr Steigung als der Superforce 31.8, oder schaut das nur so aus. ?

Mal was ganz anderes:

Weiss jemand zufällig, ob der neue Rocker auch aufs alte 301èr passt ?


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> @ eastwood:
> 
> Danke, wollte vor allem die Kurbel sehen. Die Girffel und die Felgenaufkleber würden mich noch optisch etwas stören - sonst top.
> 
> ...



Hihi.....hatte leichte Farbverwirrungen....aber jetzt ists ja entschieden. 

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> @Bumble
> 
> was brauchst Du ein Vector Carbon oder nen neuen Vorbau ?
> 
> ...



Den Vector hab ich schon, würd mich interessieren ob sich der mit deinem schicken Vorbau verträgt.


----------



## dj eastwood (18. Februar 2010)

dann schick mir doch dein Lenker


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes:
> 
> Weiss jemand zufällig, ob der neue Rocker auch auf alte 301èr passt ?



Das sieht man schon an der Schraubenposition, der passt nicht.

Das neue 301 hat im Horstlink so einen Schraubsockel mit fixem Gewinde, der schräg steht.  Jahaaaa .....Adlerauge Qia sieht alles!  Jetzt wissen wir auch, was am 901 MK3 anders sein wird...


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> dann schick mir doch dein Lenker



Gut gekontert


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Das sieht man schon an der Schraubenposition, der passt nicht.



Da kann man sicher was basteln. 

Oder doch den alten zu Mad-Line und matt-schwarz eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da kann man sicher was basteln.
> 
> Oder doch den alten zu Mad-Line und matt-schwarz eloxieren lassen.



 Ja, nen Schraubbsockel zum anschrauben an das Horstlink  

Lieber Mad-Line!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Ja, nen Schraubbsockel zum anschrauben



Hast du den schon im Angebot ?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...Der hat deutlich mehr Steigung als der Superforce 31.8, oder schaut das nur so aus. ?
> 
> Weiss jemand zufällig, ob der neue Rocker auch aufs alte 301èr passt ?...[/img]



Der Force 1.5 hat 12° Steigung während der Superforce nur 6° Steigung hat.

Der neue Rockguard passt definitiv nicht an ältere Liteville Modelle, 301 ab MK8 und 901 ab MK3...


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hast du den schon im Angebot ?



Moment, ich notier das mal...


----------



## bernd e (18. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Danke!
> @All:
> 
> Schon die Kabelverlegung vorne bemerkt? Sieht viel Aufgeräumter aus und scheuert nicht am Steuerrohr!



Is nit neu und hat LV beim Bernd_e abgeschaut, hat der schon im Frühjahr 2008 gemacht da ihm der "harte" Bogen absolut nicht gefallen hat 
Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob er das bei irgend wem anderen gesehen hatte 

Qia, schönes Bike , hast du auch an die Dämpferhülsen an der Sattelrohraufnahme gedacht!?


----------



## Bumble (18. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der Force 1.5 hat 12° Steigung während der Superforce nur 6° Steigung hat.



Dann könnte ich auch noch den letzten Spacer rausnehmen.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

bernd e schrieb:


> Is nit neu und hat LV beim Bernd_e abgeschaut, hat der schon im Frühjahr 2008 gemacht da ihm der "harte" Bogen absolut nicht gefallen hat
> Bin mir nicht mal sicher ob er das bei irgend wem anderen gesehen hatte
> 
> Qia, schönes Bike , hast du auch an die Dämpferhülsen an der Sattelrohraufnahme gedacht!?



Danke!

@Kabelverlegung: Das hattest Du auch schon? Cool!  Ist wirklich besser so, scheuert nix mehr. Und schaut ordentlicher aus.

Welche Dämpferhülsen meinst Du? An der Sattelrohraufnahme? Ich steh auf dem Schlauch...

Lg
Qia


----------



## bernd e (18. Februar 2010)

Das Federbein (Dämpfer dürfen wir ja nicht sagen, lt. Michi  ) hat zwei Befestigungspunkte. Einer am Sattelrohr bzw. an dem drangebrutzelten Halter und einer am qia-Unlenkhebel. Beim qia-Hebel sind zwei Hülsen dabei, die sind bei dir (bei mir auch) rot. An der anderen Seite des Federbeins sind auch zwei Hülsen (sehen fast so aus wie deine, sind nur kürzer da die Einbaubreite geringer) und die sind orchinol, bei mir zumindest, schwarz wie die Nacht.

Jepp, der Bernd hatte sein 301 im Januar 08 aufgebaut wie es sich gehört, sich an der Zugverlegung gestöhrt und ein paar Wochen später geändert. Nur hat er eine ca. 20 mm lange Stahlschraube als Gewindeverschluß montiert (als Gegengewicht für den fetten Zughalter links).

Habe fertig, gute Nacht


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

bernd e schrieb:


> Das Federbein (Dämpfer dürfen wir ja nicht sagen, lt. Michi  ) hat zwei Befestigungspunkte. Einer am Sattelrohr bzw. an dem drangebrutzelten Halter und einer am qia-Unlenkhebel. Beim qia-Hebel sind zwei Hülsen dabei, die sind bei dir (bei mir auch) rot. An der anderen Seite des Federbeins sind auch zwei Hülsen (sehen fast so aus wie deine, sind nur kürzer da die Einbaubreite geringer) und die sind orchinol, bei mir zumindest, schwarz wie die Nacht.
> 
> Jepp, der Bernd hatte sein 301 im Januar 08 aufgebaut wie es sich gehört, sich an der Zugverlegung gestöhrt und ein paar Wochen später geändert. Nur hat er eine ca. 20 mm lange Stahlschraube als Gewindeverschluß montiert (als Gegengewicht für den fetten Zughalter links).
> 
> Habe fertig, gute Nacht



 Nö die sind bei mir auch orchinol......aber da hast Du mich auf ne Idee gebracht....*argl*

Ja...da muss ich auch glaich mal ne ordentliche Schraube auf die Gegenseite einziehen....

Gute Nacht!


----------



## ezkimo (18. Februar 2010)

@Qia

damit Du nicht abhebst auch meine Meinung zu Deinem Bike.

...die Teile für sich im einzelnen betrachtet sind sicherlich sehr schön und edel sowie sicherlich auch bestens ausgesuchte und abgestimmte Komponenten. 

Für meinen Geschmack aber dann doch etwas zuviel von all dem umgesetzt was möglich ist (manchmal ist auch weniger mehr...)

aber Schönheit liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters

Viel Spass damit 




.


----------



## 147ar (18. Februar 2010)

@ Qia 

schönes 301 mit den roten Teilen      





gruß 147ar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

ezkimo schrieb:


> @Qia
> 
> damit Du nicht abhebst auch meine Meinung zu Deinem Bike.
> 
> ...



Werde ich habe, danke!  Es ist halt wirklich Geschmackssache. Das "Abheben" spare ich mir aber für die "Bumps on the Track" 

@147ar: Thx *verneigt*


----------



## 525Rainer (18. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> So, endlich neu aufgebaut und fahrbereit.....nachdem ich ewigkeiten auf Teile gewartet habe.



servus quia, hab ich es überlesen? , was wiegts?
ich find ketchup majo ganz furchtbar. das ist das zweitschlimmste bike das hier je gepostet wurde. nach heliums alten ketchup majo mix.
das war jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint aber auch nicht böse. wenn du gscheite farben verwendet hättest, fänd ich es wunderbar.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> servus quia, hab ich es überlesen? , was wiegts?
> ich find ketchup majo ganz furchtbar. das ist das zweitschlimmste bike das hier je gepostet wurde. nach heliums alten ketchup majo mix.
> das war jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint aber auch nicht böse. wenn du gscheite farben verwendet hättest, fänd ich es wunderbar.



Na zum Glück, sonst fahren hier ja nur noch "Austria"-Bikes durch die Gegend...

Keene Ahnung, aber unter 13 Kilo auf jeden Fall.

Lg
Qia


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2010)

..für meinen Geschmack "fast" einen Tick zu bunt! 
- Wirkt dadurch etwas feminin.   ..Sorry,MEIN Geschmack!

Aber liebevoll aufgebaut!!


----------



## scylla (19. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> - Wirkt dadurch etwas feminin.   ..



was soll das denn heißen  

.... ok, ich gebs ja zu... ich mag farbe am bike


----------



## Zer0 (19. Februar 2010)

Um mal die Wogen zu glätten poste ich mein Mk8 hier rein .
Leider fehlen noch Teile.
Aber ich seh das als Selbstschutz . Bei dem Wetter will ich das Rad nicht gleich mit Salz einsauen. Wenn die Bremsen kommen, ist hoffentlich endlich Frühling.

Ich hab mich mit einer Größe von 173/83 für einen M-Rahmen entschieden.
Der VRO-Vorbau in M wird aber denke ich zu groß sein, da muss ich noch einen S-Vorbau testen.
Je nach Wetter, werde ich evtl auch noch einige Teile rot eloxieren lassen (speziell ein paar Teile der Bremse), um etwas Kontrast in die Sache zu bringen.
Das passt dann ja auch prima zu Dämpfer, Gabel und Liteville-Logo.
Falls das Wetter aber zu schnell zu gut wird, werd ich mich kaum halten können zu fahren. Dann wird das nix mit Eloxieren ^^.









Falls noch irgendwelche Detail-Fotos gewünscht sind, melden.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Februar 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> servus quia, hab ich es überlesen? , was wiegts?
> ich find ketchup majo ganz furchtbar. das ist das zweitschlimmste bike das hier je gepostet wurde. nach heliums alten ketchup majo mix.
> das war jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint aber auch nicht böse. wenn du gscheite farben verwendet hättest, fänd ich es wunderbar.



Das soll jetzt mal einer verstehen.
Warst es nicht du, der immer nach Farbe und Individualität geschrien hat? 
Türlich ist 301-Schranke nicht jedermanns Sache, jedoch steckt viel liebe im Detail und der Wiedererkennungswert ist groß!



Zer0 schrieb:


> ...Falls das Wetter aber zu schnell zu gut wird, werd ich mich kaum halten können zu fahren...



Dass ich nicht lache 
Falls du recht behalten solltest, geb ich dir eins aus!


----------



## hands diamond (19. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...301-Schranke...


 

Ich finds stimmig, mags aber selbst eher schlichter.


----------



## M202 (19. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ALL: Ich bitte euch alle den neuen MK8 Galerie Thread zu boykottieren! Finde es nicht gut, dass da jetzt alles auseinander gerissen wird, nur weil es ein MK8 gibt. Obwohl ich mich selber auf das MK8 eingeschossen habe, sehe ich mir auch trotzdem noch ältere 301 Rahmen/Aufbauten sehr gerne an. Wäre schade drum das nun aufzuteilen...
> ......



ich glaube das Thema erledigt sich von selbst. Seh dir doch mal die Fragen und Kommentare an, da geht es um ein paar neue Details (rotes V, etc.) und Emotionen, würde hier doch alles auseinanderreissen. Bisher waren ja auch nur nackte Rahmen drin. Die Aufbauten kommen dann sicher hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2010)

Feminin....hihi....kein Wunder, hat ja auch meine Freundin daran mit entschieden.

Wiedererkennungswert ist im Wesentlichen ds Stichwort.

"Schranke" ist gut....damit kann ich mich den Wanderern auf den Bikewegen in den Weg stellen und Zoll verlangen!!!

@Zer0: 

das schaut schon sehr geil aus das Neue 301. Schei55 aufs Wetter....Fahrberichte! 

Ich denke auch, dass Dir der VRO zu lang sein wird.


----------



## 525Rainer (19. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt mal einer verstehen.
> Warst es nicht du, der immer nach Farbe und Individualität geschrien hat?
> Türlich ist 301-Schranke nicht jedermanns Sache, jedoch steckt viel liebe im Detail und der Wiedererkennungswert ist groß!



ja farbe. aber nicht weiss und schwarz. das sind keine farben. und das rot reissts nicht raus.


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2010)

na dann hoffe ich mal das Rainer jetzt keinen Augenkrebs bekommt......Schwarz Weiß mit nur Rote Nippel 









gruß ollo


----------



## Helium (19. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

hmmm

abe rich will doch ein Trailbike, kein Racer

und dann kommst du mit diesem Schmuckstück

vielleicht doch ein gebrauchtes MK7???

mann mann mann...


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2010)

Ja, wirklich Schön! Ist das ne TAD-Epicon? 

Ich seh da aber schon mehr rote Flecken dran!!!!

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2010)

@Qia,

nein ist eine Epicon mit 120 mm Fix......und ja da ist noch ein bisschen mehr Rot, KCNC Schnellspanner und die Roten Paperln auf den Felgen.

@der Gute

wird schon noch Spaß machen......mal sehen wie sich der LR Satz macht mit seinen 1510 g .....ja da hat der Kai alias Die Speichenstimmer mal wieder gezaubert   und endlich sind auch die 11,7 Kg erreicht, die ich schon lange auf dem Zettel hatte (mit Pedale und Tacho)

Gibt doch nichts schöneres als ein Mk 1-3...

Und für einen Trailer findet sich bei Dir auch noch Platz 

gruß ollo


----------



## Bumble (19. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


>



Ich find die Lautsprecherbox grad viel interessanter als die Eierfeile im Vordergrund.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> na dann hoffe ich mal das Rainer jetzt keinen Augenkrebs bekommt......Schwarz Weiß mit nur Rote Nippel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





...schaut ja aus wie meins!!       Ich find´s gut!!


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich find die Lautsprecherbox grad viel interessanter als die Eierfeile im Vordergrund.



genau vergessen wir die Eierfeile, ist eh nur son Fahrrad .........soll ich Dir so ein paar Musik Kasterl bauen.......

gruß ollo


----------



## Qia (19. Februar 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...schaut ja aus wie meins!!       Ich find´s gut!!



Da fehlt die Farbe und ein rotes V.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2010)

"...Gibt doch nichts schöneres als ein Mk 1-3... .."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


..ein MK6 !?!  

Da ich marathonlastige Aufbauten bevorzuge, gefällt mir das MK8 nicht ganz soooo gut.
So Dinge wie das Loch für den Hebel der versenkbaren Sattelstütze und die Aufnahme für die Kettenführung wirken auf mich eher globig und halt eher für >120mm. 
- Kommt an einem Marathonrad eher fehl am Platz rüber..
Aber sonst ist und bleibt es ein LV, was es natürlich wieder  "  " macht..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Da fehlt die Farbe und ein rotes V.




...1:0 für dich!!


----------



## ollo (19. Februar 2010)

ist doch mit Farbe.......Schwarzer Farbe halt , Farb ist Farb Hauptsache schwarz.......und ja es geht doch irgendwie nichts über die Mk 1-3 Serie 

gruß ollo


----------



## olivier (19. Februar 2010)

Zer0 schrieb:


> Falls noch irgendwelche Detail-Fotos gewünscht sind, melden.



Gern ;-)
- Oberrohr von oben (Loch für Zug der kommenden absenkbaren Syntace Sattelstütze)
- Oberrohr von unten (Integrierte Zugführung vom Umwerfer?)
- Neue Syntace Superlock

Danke


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> .........soll ich Dir so ein paar Musik Kasterl bauen.......
> 
> gruß ollo



Danke für das verlockende Angebot, sollten meine alten selbstgebauten Focal-Boxen mal den Geist aufgeben, was hoffentlich so schnell nicht passiert, komm ich auf dich zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (20. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Danke für das verlockende Angebot, sollten meine alten selbstgebauten Focal-Boxen mal den Geist aufgeben, was hoffentlich so schnell nicht passiert, komm ich auf dich zurück.




ha ha ...immer wieder erstaunlich welche Parallelen hier bei den LV Fahrern auftauchen...bzgl. Hobbys und Angewohnheiten ..und Geistigem Zustand 
zufällig ne Röhre noch im Haus ?? 

Off Topic ende 

gruß ollo


----------



## ingoshome (20. Februar 2010)

ollo:
> zufällig ne Röhre noch im Haus ??

hm ... hiwatt 50 und auch Boxen-Selbstabau ...


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> zufällig ne Röhre noch im Haus ??
> 
> Off Topic ende
> 
> gruß ollo



Na selbstverständlich 

Ein netter kleiner T.A.C. 88 

So jetzt aber wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.


----------



## uphillking (20. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> ha ha ...immer wieder erstaunlich welche Parallelen hier bei den LV Fahrern auftauchen...bzgl. Hobbys und Angewohnheiten ..und Geistigem Zustand
> ... ??
> 
> gruß ollo



Off topic wieder an:

Hier! Ich auch!
Focal Onyx MK I


----------



## Grosser1609 (20. Februar 2010)

Ollo, schlagen die Bremshebel nicht am Oberrohr an, wenn der Lenker überdreht wird?


----------



## Bumble (20. Februar 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Ollo, schlagen die Bremshebel nicht am Oberrohr an, wenn der Lenker überdreht wird?



Bei so ner richtigen Eierfeile überdreht man den Lenker nicht.


----------



## ollo (20. Februar 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Ollo, schlagen die Bremshebel nicht am Oberrohr an, wenn der Lenker überdreht wird?



die Bremshebel nicht......aber die Schalthebel schlagen voll ein   Tribut an den Negativ montierten Vorbau halt.

gruß Ollo


----------



## ollo (20. Februar 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Off topic wieder an:
> 
> Hier! Ich auch!
> Focal Onyx MK I




wenn wir es noch ausweiten wollen dann im Blabla Fred, sonst ist hier wieder krieg 

aber wie ich sehe, nicht nur beim Rad, das gute Zeug, sondern auch für die Ohren 

gruß ollo


----------



## Grosser1609 (20. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> die Bremshebel nicht......aber die Schalthebel schlagen voll ein



Grund für n´neuen Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (20. Februar 2010)

@ großer  wie fährt sichs mit der Lyrik???

MatschMeister


----------



## Grosser1609 (20. Februar 2010)

scheint fein zu sein


----------



## die-gute (21. Februar 2010)

...die neue Definition von Mädchen-Fahrrad...
(leider haben wir für die Fotos die Sonne verpasst)

















die Pedale in Wunschfarbe gab´s zu Weihnachten


----------



## beat (21. Februar 2010)

Da lag die Beratungsrunde also richtig.  Ist wirklich klasse geworden!


----------



## dj eastwood (21. Februar 2010)

der Knaller


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

wer braucht schon ein MK8...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2010)

@ die-gute
Die Kerle werden sicher Augen machen, wenn du sie mit deinem pinken Schätzchen abziehst  
Viel Spaß damit 

PS: geistert hier eigentlich nicht noch irgendwo ein rosarotes Mädchen-301 rum?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Februar 2010)

die Farbe..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



zumindest hat es großen Wiedererkennungseffekt


----------



## ingoshome (21. Februar 2010)

In Sachen Kurbel tät ich noch ne Alternative suchen - sonst ist das aber wirklich der Hammer - sehr fein!


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> PS: geistert hier eigentlich nicht noch irgendwo ein rosarotes Mädchen-301 rum?



MissPiggy2:


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2010)

@die gute,

noch einen Klecks Schlagsahne drauf und es sieht aus wie der Nachtisch von Gestern........ich find es klasse ....schwör

dazu past ein 1.5 Vorbau besser, dann brauchst Du auch nicht mehr den Lenker mit der häßlichen Rise.......Ostern ist ja bald und Dein Menne sowieso immer auf Teile jagt 

Viel Spaß dann Frau Litevillerin 



@Scylla,

Jennfa hat ein Rosa Gepulvertes, das sieht nicht so Blass aus wie das schon gepostete.


gruß ollo


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> @die gute
> dazu past ein 1.5 Vorbau besser, dann brauchst Du auch nicht mehr den Lenker mit der häßlichen Rise.......Ostern ist ja bald und Dein Menne sowieso immer auf Teile jagt
> gruß ollo



Jaja, mir wurde schon der EX1750 abgeschwatzt...

Lenker und Vorbau sind noch über und erstmal montiert, damit man fahren kann - alles an dem Rad is erstmal so zusammengebaut und nicht aus Geometrie- oder Sitzpositionsgründen so zusammen gestellt.

Der RF Atlas FR in nurple purple passt der Dame leider farblich nicht, daher geht er wieder zurück


----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Jaja, mir wurde schon der EX1750 abgeschwatzt...
> 
> Lenker und Vorbau sind noch über und erstmal montiert, damit man fahren kann - alles an dem Rad is erstmal so zusammengebaut und nicht aus Geometrie- oder Sitzpositionsgründen so zusammen gestellt.
> 
> Der RF Atlas FR in nurple purple passt der Dame leider farblich nicht, daher geht er wieder zurück




 ja so ist das wenn man-n sich das Hobby mit Frau teilt, irgendwann merkt Sie das Teile aus der Restekiste Doof sind 

wie wäre es mit dem schon geschriebenen 1.5 und einem Vector Alu den Mad Line um Eloxiert bzw. Du lässt ihn in der selben Farbe Pulvern wie den Rahmen, geht doch auch oder einfach nur Schwarz, die Rahmenfarbe ist schon der Knaller, ein anders Farbiger Lenker würde das verhunzen......ist echt schwer da noch sinnvoll Farbe ran zu bekommen.

gruß ollo


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Der RF Atlas FR in nurple purple passt der Dame leider farblich nicht, daher geht er wieder zurück



Na ja, also übertreiben würd' ich die farbigen Teile eh nicht mehr bei dem Rahmen 
Ein schwarzer Lenker ist doch ganz gut...


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

naja, erstmal soll sie das gute Stück fahren, dann sprechen wir über andere Teile!

ich finde den Vorbau und Lenker nicht so wild...


----------



## underdog01 (21. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> MissPiggy2:



Hab ich einen Knick in der Optik, oder ist die Kettenstrebe irgendwie "anders"...???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> naja, erstmal soll sie das gute Stück fahren, dann sprechen wir über andere Teile!
> 
> ich finde den Vorbau und Lenker nicht so wild...



ach komm schon es sieht Schei$$e aus [email protected] DIE GUTE......Du hast bestimmt eigenes Taschengeld und hier gibt es hunderte von Einkaufsberatern/-rinnen. "Erst mal fahren" geht auch mit schönen Teilen 

so die Sonne lacht, das muß ausgenutzt werden....

gruß ollo


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2010)

die Sonne lacht hier immer nur kurz, vorhin hat es wieder geschneit bei 8°C

dazu is die-gute eine Schniefnase


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Februar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Hab ich einen Knick in der Optik, oder ist die Kettenstrebe irgendwie "anders"...???



Kein Knick in der Optik, das ist wegen der Nabe so gewollt


----------



## Jennfa (21. Februar 2010)

Yeah, endlich mal wieder Farbe! Schöööön! Ich nehms mal mit rüber auf die nächste Seite ! Viel Spaß damit!





Grüße Jenna


----------



## underdog01 (21. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Kein Knick in der Optik, das ist wegen der Nabe so gewollt



Ich raff es nicht.....

Ist da extra ein neuer Drehpunkt angeschweißt worden?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Februar 2010)

...so in etwa.
Ich denke es wurde ein Einzelstück für diesen Menschen hergestellt...


----------



## Pittus (21. Februar 2010)

Dies war (ist) ein Prototyp für Rohloffnabe. Ich glaube, dass das Foto von 2006 ist und das Bike cdeger gehört(e).

Pitt


----------



## underdog01 (21. Februar 2010)

Ah ja! Danke für die Info!


----------



## Ergowolf (21. Februar 2010)

die-gute schrieb:


> ...die neue Definition von Mädchen-Fahrrad...
> (leider haben wir für die Fotos die Sonne verpasst)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## die-gute (21. Februar 2010)

@ Ergowolf
das Rad steht so seit gestern. Die Feinabstimmung machen wir, wenn meine Erkältung und der Schnee weg ist. 
Gruß zurück,
die-gute


----------



## 525Rainer (21. Februar 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> die-gute schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Februar 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @ die-gute
> Die Kerle werden sicher Augen machen, wenn du sie mit deinem pinken Schätzchen abziehst
> Viel Spaß damit
> 
> PS: geistert hier eigentlich nicht noch irgendwo ein rosarotes Mädchen-301 rum?



du meinst bestimmt das hier ist das 301 von jennfa


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2010)

ja, das war's


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Februar 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> *der Deister wird Litevilleland*
> 
> 
> gruß
> ...



recht hat er, die neuen 4x MK8 301 sind gerade mit UPS Richtung Deisterland 

Rechtzeitig zur Schneeschmelze


----------



## Zer0 (22. Februar 2010)

@olivier
Habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft die Bilder zu machen. Besser spät als nie ^^.
Ich hoffe mal du erkennst was du erkennen willst .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen,

sagt mal..., wasn eigentlich hier los? Da sind soooo viele  neue 301er im Umlauf und dann  bekommt man hier etrst drei bis vier neue zu Gesicht? Jetzt aber los! Haut mal rein und dann wollen wir neue Bilder sehen 

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß beim schrauben!


----------



## olivier (23. Februar 2010)

Zer0 schrieb:


> @olivier
> Habs jetzt endlich mal geschafft die Bilder zu machen. Besser spät als nie ^^.]



Cool, merci.

Das Loch auf dem Oberrohr sieht auf deinem Bild viel besser aus als auf den anderen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Februar 2010)

nach den ganzen süßen Mädelsfarben hier mal wieder ein schwarzes 
leider  steht das Mk8 schon mit dem ersten Defekt wieder im Keller.....
der U-turn der 2010er Revelation hat die erste Tour nicht überlebt


----------



## thetourist (24. Februar 2010)

Och, die sind ja doppelt. Ich glaub wir müssen die Themen zusammenlegen!


----------



## Qia (24. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nach den ganzen süßen Mädelsfarben hier mal wieder ein schwarzes
> leider  steht das Mk8 schon mit dem ersten Defekt wieder im Keller.....
> der U-turn der 2010er Revelation hat die erste Tour nicht überlebt



Geiles Fahrrad!  Blödes U-Turn!  FAHRBERICHT???????????????????????????


Lg
Qia


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der U-turn der 2010er Revelation hat die erste Tour nicht überlebt



Wer braucht schon U-Turn 







PS: Echt schönes 301, und gute Bilder 
Ist das ein 140er Aufbau? Wie macht es sich so?
Ich glaub, wenn mir sowas mit der Gabel passiert wäre, würd ich mich totärgern...


----------



## underdog01 (24. Februar 2010)

Schönes Geweih hast Du dem armen Ding aufgesetzt. 
Rizer und Bar-Ends zusammen sehen nicht so vorteilhaft aus.

Form follows function?


----------



## klappspaten (24. Februar 2010)

Ja ja, ein Fahrbericht muss her!!

PS an alle: weiss jemand wo das schwarze MK7(?) mit den grünen Spank-Felgen zu finden ist?


----------



## MichiP (24. Februar 2010)

phil sein 901







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2010)

underdog01 schrieb:


> Schönes Geweih hast Du dem armen Ding aufgesetzt.
> Rizer und Bar-Ends zusammen sehen nicht so vorteilhaft aus.
> 
> Form follows function?



Die Optik von Lenkerhörnchen ist schon Gewöhnungssache... aber es gibt ja sogar Leute die behaupten, dass man sich an den Anblick einer Lefty gewöhnen könne 

An einem Tourer finde ich die aber gar nicht verkehrt. Kann einem beim Klettern schon gewaltig das Leben erleichtern. Ich hab an meinem Rocky auch Riser und Hörnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klappspaten (24. Februar 2010)

@MichiP
Danke!! Ich hats als 301 in Erinnerung...  ...liegt wohl am Jahrgang!?!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Februar 2010)

Fahrbericht......kurz und knapp....ziemlich geil 
ist eigentlich das einzige was man dazu sagen müsste ! 

und ja es ist ein 140er (Gr. L) im Alleberge-Touren-Aufbau 


und hier noch für die, die etwas ausführlicher möchten........(vorweg, ich kann diese Strecke nur mit meinem alten Votec M6 und dem noch älteren Hardtail vergleichen und alles entspricht meinem subjektiven Gefühl )

Da es bei mir vor der Haustür erst einmal mit ~14km Ebene auf Asphalt und Feldwegen losgeht, hab ich das Setup versuchsweise etwas straffer gemacht (SAG Indikator überlappte sich ca. zu einem 1/4) und anfangs hauptsächlich aufs wippen geachtet. 
Erfreulicherweise ist davon nichts zu spüren, wenn ich da an die Schaukel von Votec denke....... 
Optisch bewegt sich die Wippe leicht (auf dem großen Blatt), aber nur im mm Bereich. Lockout rein...ok wird härter und dann tut sich auch im Wiegetritt nichts mehr. 
Auch mit offenem Lockout geht die Kiste schon fast so gut vorwärts wie mein Hardtail und zu, ist es dann kein Unterschied mehr 
Da die Feldwege derzeit eher Schlammstr. ähneln, war mehr auszutesten nicht wirklich machbar. 

Der erste leichte Anstieg, runterschalten aufs mittlere Kettenblatt, wippen ist weg und bleibt auch auf dem kleinen weg und das MK8 klettert...einfach faszinierend !
Der Vortrieb ist trotz Matschrutscherei enorm, ich bin mal gespannt was da geht wenn es trocken ist. 
Ich bleibe trotz Winterspoiler und eher mäßiger Kondition selbst im folgenden Steilstück (~15-18%, altes Kopfsteinpflaster im Wechsel mit Dreck, Schlamm und Moos) noch auf dem 2 & 3 gr. Ritzeln. So gut bin ich da zu dieser Jahreszeit noch nie hochgekommen, schon gar nicht wenn es so feucht wie heute ist.
Selbst mit den vollen 150mm FW vorne steigt die Kiste eigentlich nicht, man muss es schon wirklich provozieren. Das absenken kann man sich eigentlich sparen, vielleicht an ganz steilen Rampen oder sehr langen Aufstiegen....und wenn reichen 10-20mm eigentlich aus.
Ich habe bergauf immer mal wieder nachschauen müssen ob ich nicht versehentlich den Dämpfer Lockout reingemacht habe. Erst mit Lockout merkt man wie unauffällig auch bergauf die Heckfederung arbeitet. 
Als ich oben war (auf 497m ) war ich mehr als zufrieden und erstaunt wie scheinbar mühelos das heute ging.
Das MK8 klettert jedenfalls besser als ich mir erhofft hatte und das selbst ohne Zuhilfenahme von Lockout oder Absenkung.

Zum Abfahrtsverhalten kann ich leider nur begrenzt was sagen. Nur dass mein Setup hier dann doch etwas zu straff war, da muss ich eben noch Erfahrungswerte sammeln und mich rantasten. 
Und dann hatte ich auch erst festgetretene Schnee & Eisreste und dann ist mir gleich bei der ersten kräftigen Bremsung vor einer Singletrail Kehre der U-turn weggeknallt. 
Mit den vorne verbliebenen 120mm fährt es sich bergab jedenfalls irgendwie unausgeglichen.
Das kurze Stück bevor es knallte war aber gut zu fahren und im flowigen Teil gefühlt auch sehr schnell.

naja morgen geht die Gabel per Post zum Händler. Ich habe am Tel. nur Revelation und U-Turn sagen müssen und schon kam "ja das Problem ist bekannt....schick sie her" 
Ich hatte ja schon hier im Forum von dem Problem gelesen, aber gehofft der Kelch geht an mir vorüber....
mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die Gabel wieder da ist.
Zur Not hätte ich noch die alte 160mm Votecgabel im Keller stehen......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vom Gabelproblem mal abgesehen, ich bin mit meinem Kauf sehr zufrieden !
Und freue mich jetzt noch mehr auf die 2010er Saison 

Gruß Björn


----------



## klappspaten (24. Februar 2010)

Genau das wollen wir hören: "...besser als ich dachte..." ^^
Danke für deinen "nur" subjektiven Bericht


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> @MichiP
> Danke!! Ich hats als 301 in Erinnerung...  ...liegt wohl am Jahrgang!?!



phil hatte die felgen erst auf seinem 301 deshalb vielleicht


----------



## Qia (25. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Fahrbericht......kurz und knapp....ziemlich geil
> ist eigentlich das einzige was man dazu sagen müsste !
> 
> und ja es ist ein 140er (Gr. L) im Alleberge-Touren-Aufbau
> ...



Mist! Das klingt ja Haargenau wie mein Altes.... Das heißt aber auch: Ein Hammer Bike! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Danke für den Fahrbericht, wenn auch unvollständig.

Die alte Votec im LV schaut sicher lustig aus...

Lg
Qia


----------



## klappspaten (25. Februar 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> phil hatte die felgen erst auf seinem 301 deshalb vielleicht



Aha! Danke firefighter! Dann ist der Jahrgang wohl doch nicht so schlecht...


----------



## sb84 (26. Februar 2010)

Endlich ist auch mein erstes Liteville fertig geworden! 
nur Pedale werden noch getauscht...












bessere Fotos gibt es bei schönerem Wetter!


----------



## cypoman (26. Februar 2010)

sehr schön !!!


----------



## Fischle_is_tot (26. Februar 2010)

@sb84

Geil! ...bisher das erste 301er MK8 wo man das Können des Schraubers erkennt!
Mit viel Liebe zum Detail und in einer dem MK8 würdigen Ausstattung!

...einziger winziger Diskussionspunkt -> die Farbe der Fox ist etwas kontrastreich.


Hast du auch ein Gewicht... ohne die Pedale!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb84 (26. Februar 2010)

Danke sehr!
nur leider sind die Fotos echt bescheiden geworden. In Echt sind die Farben, bzw. Kontraste deutlich besser. Die Kombination aus Wetter und Kamera war nicht optimal, aber ich konnte nicht mehr länger warten 

Leider habe ich keine Hängewaage aber ich werde es nächste Woche mal bei einem Freud wiegen. Laut meiner Teileliste wird es mit den neuen Pedalen zwischen 12,3 und 12,4 Kg wiegen.


----------



## Qia (26. Februar 2010)

Fischle_is_tot schrieb:


> @sb84
> 
> Geil! ...bisher das erste 301er MK8 wo man das Können des Schraubers erkennt!
> Mit viel Liebe zum Detail und in einer dem MK8 würdigen Ausstattung!
> ...



Würdig? Alles unter fetten Downhillschlappen und 36mm Gabel ist notwendigerweise unwürdig...


----------



## wildcat_1968 (26. Februar 2010)

so liebe Gemeinde, wie schon beim 901 gibt's als erstes ein "Kellerfoto", bessere Bilder dann morgen, wenn hoffentlich die Sonne scheint:






Gewicht liegt bei 12,70 kg.

Mir ist beim Aufbau aufgefallen, dass die Eloxalbeschichtung beim MK8 im Vergleich zum MK7 meiner Frau und meinem 901 feiner strukturiert ist. Allerdings scheint die Schicht auch deutlich dünner zu sein, zumindest ist sie viel empfindlicher als ich es bisher von LV-Rahmen gewohnt war. Mir ist ein 10er Schraubenschlüssel aus vielleicht 20 cm Höhe auf's Oberrohr gefallen und schon war blankes Alu zu sehen. Mal sehen wie die Dauerhaltbarkeit der Oberfläche ausfällt.

Ein besonderer Dank geht an HellDriverChris hier aus dem Forum, der seine 140 mm Hebel gegen meine 160er getauscht hat. Die ganze Aktion ging im Prinzip in 24 Stunden über die Bühne - große Klasse!


----------



## MichiP (26. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt bei 12,70 kg.



siehste, geht doch 
wenn du jetzt die FA gegen NN & tubeless tauschst, bist du unter den 12,64kg 
Der Rest der Ausstattung gibt sich hier und da wenig, sprich was das eine Teil etwas leichter ist wiegt das nächste wieder mehr....
Hauptsache wir haben geile Bikes mit vernüftigem Gewicht

Ist jedenfalls schön geworden


----------



## wildcat_1968 (26. Februar 2010)

ich hab' jetzt heute noch einen DTSwiss Tricon-LRS bestellt, mit dem sollten sich, selbst mit den gleichen Reifen, nochmal 300 g gegenüber dem EX5.1 LRS sparen lassen. Mit Avid- anstelle der Hope-Bremsscheiben, auf Endmaß abgelängter Sattelstütze und Nobby Nic anstelle der Fat Albert müssten 12,25 kg erreichbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (26. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> ich hab' jetzt heute noch einen DTSwiss Tricon-LRS bestellt, mit dem sollten sich, selbst mit den gleichen Reifen, nochmal 300 g gegenüber dem EX5.1 LRS sparen lassen. Mit Avid- anstelle der Hope-Bremsscheiben, auf Endmaß abgelängter Sattelstütze und Nobby Nic anstelle der Fat Albert müssten 12,25 kg erreichbar sind.



Tricon habe ich dran. Morgen mache ich die  1. Ausfahrt mit meinem L. Treffe mich dann bei meinem Spezl, der mit seinem schon unterwegs war - und begeistert ist.  Der hat auch die Digitalwaage. Da hänge ich mich, äh das Radl, mal dran. Ich komme wegen meiner Kindshock aber über deinen Wert.


----------



## Tracer (26. Februar 2010)

sb84 schrieb:


> Endlich ist auch mein erstes Liteville fertig geworden!
> nur Pedale werden noch getauscht...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stue (26. Februar 2010)

Sehr chic, die Teile hier - Gratulation!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Februar 2010)

Fischle_is_tot schrieb:


> ...bisher das erste 301er MK8 wo man das Können des Schraubers erkennt!...



Auch beim 10. mal lesen komm ich nicht drauf, wie diese Aussage gemeint ist


----------



## coastalwolf (26. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> so liebe Gemeinde, wie schon beim 901 gibt's als erstes ein "Kellerfoto", bessere Bilder dann morgen, wenn hoffentlich die Sonne scheint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner Aufbau. Vor allem die Umlenkhebel kommen echt super rüber 

Ich werde vor der morgen anstehenden Schlammschlacht auch mal noch ein paar Bilder vom finalen Aufbau bei Tageslicht schießen.


----------



## coastalwolf (26. Februar 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Auch beim 10. mal lesen komm ich nicht drauf, wie diese Aussage gemeint ist



Na alle Schrauben sind mit dem korrekten Moment angezogen. Siehst Du das etwa nicht


----------



## Phil81 (26. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> Aha! Danke firefighter! Dann ist der Jahrgang wohl doch nicht so schlecht...



Ja hatte die im 301 weil das 901 einfach icht ankam. Das Rad gibt es aber so mitlerweile nicht mehr.






Diese Spank Serie war entgegen der Meinung vieler bisher sehr haltbar und relativ Beulen resistet.

Für 301 hatte ich mir jetzt Blaue Felgen geodert. Einem ersten Kritischen Check haben Sie bei mir Standgehalten. Jedoch ware beide Felgen dermassen Schief und krum das man sie nicht hätte vernünftig zentrieren können.

Ich würde also von 2010er Felgen der Firma Spank abraten. Jetzt wird der neue Laufradsatz "leider" weiss. Aber mal sehen was HiBike bzw. Sportsnut zu den Felgen sagen die ich reklamiert habe. Vieleicht war es ja auch nur ein einzelfall.


----------



## wildcat_1968 (27. Februar 2010)

so, jetzt hat's auch mit ordentlichen Fotos geklappt. Fahrbericht folgt dann später - eins ist mir aber schon aufgefallen: der Hinterbau fühlt sich anders an als der des MK7 meiner Frau und ich musste für gleichen Sag 2 bar mehr in das Federbein pumpen als bei meinem MK5.


----------



## ingoshome (27. Februar 2010)

ei ei sehr edel ...
... und wie hast das so schön unsichtbar gehalten?​


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


>



ist echt schön geworden und bei gescheitem Licht sehen die Kisten noch mal geiler aus 

und ich sitz hier bei schönem Wetter ohne Gabel......
wie stellst du das Bike hin ohne das es umfällt ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (27. Februar 2010)

Er ist einfach verdammt schnell!!!!

Denke mal da war Photoshop oder ähnliches im Spiel. Sieht man glaub ich auch unterhalb der Kurbel.


----------



## klappspaten (27. Februar 2010)

@Phil
Ich find es geil mit den grünen Spanks! Hab das mit den Zentrierprobs schon ab und an gelesen. Scheint dann doch wohl häufiger vorzukommen. Schade! Ich werde wohl dann auf die N´duro umsteigen, evtl. vorher farbig pulvern. Mal sehen..

@wildcat
Sehr schön das Bike! Beim Sattel könntest du auch das eine oder andere "100" - Gramm einsparen... 
Was für eine Fox ist das, meine Augen können es nicht richtig erkennen?

Das mit der Beschichtung klingt aber nicht toll. Hat noch jemand ein Werkzeug auf seinen MK8-Rahmen fallen lassen und kann es mit seinem alten LV vergleichen?


----------



## Qia (27. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist echt schön geworden und bei gescheitem Licht sehen die Kisten noch mal geiler aus
> 
> und ich sitz hier bei schönem Wetter ohne Gabel......
> wie stellst du das Bike hin ohne das es umfällt ?
> ...



Ich finde diese Schimpanski Kurbeln so eeeeeleeends Langweilig.......Ich komme mir dabei vor als wäre ich ein einem Konservativen-Treff 

Und dabei gibt es da soo schöne Lösungen, wenn man sich Zeit zum umschauen nimmt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (27. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> Das mit der Beschichtung klingt aber nicht toll. Hat noch jemand ein Werkzeug auf seinen MK8-Rahmen fallen lassen und kann es mit seinem alten LV vergleichen?



Vielleicht kann ja mal einer hergehen und seine große Werkzeugkiste drüber ausleeren??? 

O.K. O.K. .....ich bin schon ruhig....ich hoffe der Kaffee wirkt bald einmal...


----------



## Phil81 (27. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> @Phil
> [...] Ich werde wohl dann auf die N´duro umsteigen, evtl. vorher farbig pulvern. Mal sehen..



Habe jetzt die N`Duro. machen einen guten Eindruck. Aber halt nur in Weiss


----------



## wildcat_1968 (27. Februar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist echt schön geworden und bei gescheitem Licht sehen die Kisten noch mal geiler aus
> 
> und ich sitz hier bei schönem Wetter ohne Gabel......
> wie stellst du das Bike hin ohne das es umfällt ?
> ...



ok, ich verrat's euch: das Geheimnis ist ein 40 cm langes Stück 0,5 cm dicken Stahldrahts (von einer Tomatenstütze abgesägt) der an einer Seite 4 cm lang um 90° gebogen wird. Dieses Ende kommt in die Hohlachse des Tretlagers, das andere Ende in den Boden.
Die Stütze ist so dünn, dass sie sich nachher in 5 Sekunden im Photoshop rausretuschieren lässt.


----------



## HTWolfi (27. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


>



Sehr schöner Aufbau und Inszenierung, _da kann man nicht meckern_. 

Oder doch, bei einer so gelungenen Präsentation muss man halt _das Haar in der Suppe suchen_: 


roter Aufkleber an der Fox
gelbe Aufkleber auf den Felgen
Vorderreifen (Aufschrift) falsch zum Ventil ausgerichtet
auf Fotos (Standfotos) muss das Ventil immer oben stehen

Bitte Anregungen bei der MK9 Vorstellung beachten


----------



## wildcat_1968 (27. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> @Phil
> @wildcat
> Sehr schön das Bike! Beim Sattel könntest du auch das eine oder andere "100" - Gramm einsparen...
> Was für eine Fox ist das, meine Augen können es nicht richtig erkennen?
> ...



Zum Sattel: das ist ein Terry Fly RSR Carbon, der wiegt grade mal 200g, liegt vermutlich an der "Sofaoptik", dass der etwas gewichtiger aussieht.

Zur Gabel: das ist eine 2010er Talas RLC FIT mit 150 mm Federweg


----------



## wildcat_1968 (27. Februar 2010)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau und Inszenierung, _da kann man nicht meckern_.
> 
> Oder doch, bei einer so gelungenen Präsentation muss man halt _das Haar in der Suppe suchen_:
> 
> ...



 ich werd's mir für's MK9 merken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (27. Februar 2010)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> [*]gelbe Aufkleber auf den Felgen



Die gelben Aufkleber sind doch obligatorisch bei handgebauten Laufrädern von Whizz Wheels. Diese sind unabhängig vom sonstigen Design des Gesamtwerks dort zu belassen...


----------



## klappspaten (27. Februar 2010)

@Qia
apropos Werkzeugkiste 

@wildcat
200g und Sofa: wenn das so ist, will ich auch so einen haben!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> ok, ich verrat's euch: das Geheimnis ist ein 40 cm langes Stück 0,5 cm dicken Stahldrahts (von einer Tomatenstütze abgesägt) der an einer Seite 4 cm lang um 90° gebogen wird. Dieses Ende kommt in die Hohlachse des Tretlagers, das andere Ende in den Boden.
> Die Stütze ist so dünn, dass sie sich nachher in 5 Sekunden im Photoshop rausretuschieren lässt.




DANKE !!! 
obwohl mit den dicken Schlappen das Bike sicherlich auch ein 1/500 lang stehen bleiben würde 

wie sieht es mit der Haltbarkeit des Terry Fly RSR Carbon aus ?
kann man von Sitzkomfort sprechen oder ist der einfach nur leicht mit Sofaoptik ?


----------



## Stue (27. Februar 2010)

Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder - feines Bike! Sollten sich die Schaltzüge nicht kreuzen? Du bremst vorne rechts?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (28. Februar 2010)

@Bjoern U.:
ich hatte den Fly RSR schon letztes Jahr auf dem MK5, bin damit einen Alpencross und viele Touren gefahren. Der Sattel sieht immer noch gut aus, die Haltbarkeit scheint also gegeben. Der Sitzkomfort ist für meinen Hintern schlicht perfekt, ich fahre den RSR auch auf dem Rennrad und da sitze ich schon mal 4 oder 5 Stunden ohne Pause im Sattel.

@Stue:
gut beobachtet, ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren die vordere Bremse rechts, da ich mir einbilde rechts mehr Dosiervermögen im Finger zu haben als links. Ist aber auch 'ne Gewöhnungsfrage und da ich früher Motorrad gefahren bin war es naheliegend die vordere Bremse rechts zu montieren.
Was die Schaltzüge angeht probiere ich es jetzt mal ohne Kreuzung, für den Zug zum Umwerfer wäre es sicher ok in rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei und dann unter dem Oberrohr entlangzuführen, beim hinteren Schaltzug sieht das vermutlich komisch aus, da die Zugführung ja eh rechts ist


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Februar 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> @Stue:
> gut beobachtet, ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren die vordere Bremse rechts, da ich mir einbilde rechts mehr Dosiervermögen im Finger zu haben als links. Ist aber auch 'ne Gewöhnungsfrage und da ich früher Motorrad gefahren bin war es naheliegend die vordere Bremse rechts zu montieren.



Das hatte ich auch gedacht, aber ich hab s trotzdem wieder anderst rum montiert, denn ich hab aus gewohnheit sehr oft am falschen Hebel gezogen und das war in manchen situationen nicht grad der renner

Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Byki (28. Februar 2010)

@wildcat_1968
Du machst hier die besten Bilder.
Natürlich bei guten Lichtverhältnissen.

Sag mal: Welche Camera?


----------



## wildcat_1968 (28. Februar 2010)

Nikon D700, das für die Bike-Bilder verwendete Objektiv ist ein 105 mm AF-S 2.8 Micro Nikkor Makroobjektiv, welches sich durch völlige Verzerrungsfreiheit, unglaubliche Schärfe und ein schönes Bokeh auszeichnet.

Wichtig für gute Bilder ist ein niedriger Kamerastandpunkt (ich lieg' da meistens auf dem Boden und die Nachbarn denken ich habe nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank), eine offene Blende (2,8-4) bei der das Objektiv nicht nur geringe Tiefenschärfe sondern auch ein bisschen Vignettierung hat und natürlich gescheites Licht (bei den 301-Bildern morgens so gegen 9:30, Sonne hinter ein paar Schleierwolken).


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Februar 2010)

@Wildcat: nochmal danke  ich werde mir den dann mal anschauen wenn der nächste Sattel fällig ist. Übrigens ich fahre auch (noch) Motorrad, die unterschiedlichen Hebelseiten stören mich da jetzt gar nicht. Ist wohl echt echt Gewöhnungssache 

@Byki: falls du firefox User bist, es gibt ein Add_on namens FxIF, damit kannst du dir per Rechtsklick die an den Bildern (noch) anhängenden Exif Daten anzeigen lassen.
für das letzte Bild oben spuckt es z.B. folgende Daten aus

Kamera-Hersteller: NIKON CORPORATION
Kamera-Modell: NIKON D700
Aufnahmedatum: 2010:02:27 10:02:13
Brennweite: 105.0mm (KB-Format entsprechend: 105mm)
Blende: f/2.8
Belichtungszeit: 0.0056s (1/180)
ISO: 200
Belichtungsabweichung: +1.00
Belichtungsmessung: Matrix
Belichtung: Blendenpriorität (halbautomatisch)
Weißabgleich: auto
Blitz ausgelöst: nein
Farbraum: sRGB

funktioniert aber nur wenn die Daten beim Bild abspeichern vom Fotografen nicht entfernt wurden.


----------



## Byki (28. Februar 2010)

Danke euch.
Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Februar 2010)

Nicht das noch irgendjemand behauptet, dass alle Mk8 nur im Wohnzimmer zur Schau gestellt werden (Eisdielen haben schließlich noch geschlossen).

Sie werden auch schon eingesetzt.


----------



## klappspaten (28. Februar 2010)

Jawohl endlich mal eins eingesaut
Schönes Bike!! Wie groß bist du und welche SL hast du, bitte? Und was sind das für Spacer?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> Jawohl endlich mal eins eingesaut
> Schönes Bike!!



Volle Zustimmung! und gut fotofiert!



klappspaten schrieb:


> Und was sind das für Spacer?



Syntace HAT


----------



## Qia (28. Februar 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Nicht das noch irgendjemand behauptet, dass alle Mk8 nur im Wohnzimmer zur Schau gestellt werden (Eisdielen haben schließlich noch geschlossen).
> 
> Sie werden auch schon eingesetzt.



MEEEEHRRR Schriftwerk über die Fahreigenschaften BITTÄ! Es gibt Leute hier auf der anderen Seite des Monitors, die gerade zu auf die Tastatur sabbern vor Neugier! Quält uns/mich doch nicht so....

Lg
Qia


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Februar 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> Jawohl endlich mal eins eingesaut
> Schönes Bike!! Wie groß bist du und welche SL hast du, bitte? Und was sind das für Spacer?



Ich bin 1,91m groß bei einer SL von 93cm. Den Rest hat supasini schon korrekt beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (28. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> MEEEEHRRR Schriftwerk über die Fahreigenschaften BITTÄ! Es gibt Leute hier auf der anderen Seite des Monitors, die gerade zu auf die Tastatur sabbern vor Neugier! Quält uns/mich doch nicht so....
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Ich hatte gestern schon mal ein bisschen etwas geschrieben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6885426#post6885426

Dem kann ich nach der heutigen Tour noch ein paar weitere Eindrücke hinzufügen, da ich heute das erste Mal über eine richtig schnelle Abfahrt mit einigen ziemlich hohen ausgewaschenen Wurzeln gedonnert bin. Es ist für mich ein neues Gefühl, dass sowohl die Gabel als auch der Hinterbau die Dinger einfach so aufsaugen. Das war ich von meinem Stereo mit 140mm vorne und hinten in dieser Form nicht gewöhnt.

Ansonsten fällt immer wieder auf wie schön ausbalanciert die Geometrie ist. Damit meine ich zum einen die Möglichkeit in eher trialartigen Passagen sehr kontrolliert langsam fahren zu können und auf der anderen Seite, dass z.B. bei einem Vorderradrutscher nicht gleich Unruhe in die ganze Fuhr kommt, sondern nach leichtem Gegenlenken sofort wieder Ruhe herrscht.

Bei all meinen Ausführungen muss ich nochmals explizit darauf hinweisen, dass ich davor noch nie über längere Strecken ein Mk7 bzw. dessen Vorgänger gefahren bin. Vielleicht schreibe ich also nur von Eindrücken die Euch schon lange bekannt sind.

Die drei Zahlen sind wohl wirklich das beste Bike der Welt.





Grüße
HellDriver


----------



## soil (28. Februar 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> MEEEEHRRR Schriftwerk über die Fahreigenschaften BITTÄ! Es gibt Leute hier auf der anderen Seite des Monitors, die gerade zu auf die Tastatur sabbern vor Neugier! Quält uns/mich doch nicht so....
> 
> Lg
> Qia



Häh? Ich dachte, Du weißt schon, wie sich die Kiste fährt... im Gegensatz zu allen anderen, die sie, wie Du auch, noch nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## Qia (28. Februar 2010)

soil schrieb:


> Häh? Ich dachte, Du weißt schon, wie sich die Kiste fährt... im Gegensatz zu allen anderen, die sie, wie Du auch, noch nicht gefahren sind.



Hast Du schon mal von Menschen gehört, die sich der Inhaltslosigkeit ihrer Gedanken, teils sogar Worte gar nich bewusst sind?  ...


....mach Dir nix draus...ich vorher auch nicht....

*Ironiemodus off*


----------



## Pittus (4. März 2010)

Es ist vollbracht. 

Dank des Weltbesten Liteville-Händlers ist mein neues 301 auch fertig.
Wenn meine Fischwaage stimmt, hat es mit 14,3kg, wie sein Besitzer, leichtes Übergewicht 



 

 Fotograf werde ich in diesem Leben bestimmt nicht, sonst hätte ich meinen Schatten schon vorher gesehen. 



 

Kritik an den zu langen Zügen/Bremsschläuchen wird, mit dem Hinweis auf den Wunsch des Besitzers nach einem längeren Lenker von Syntace, abgewiesen.





Pitt, der sich wie Bolle freut


----------



## MichiP (4. März 2010)

TipTop

ich mags leiden


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2010)

Hübsch! Die Befestigung des Hebels für die Sattelstütze sieht auch toll aus!


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Hübsch! Die Befestigung des Hebels für die Sattelstütze sieht auch toll aus!



@Pittus Gibts da ein Detailbild davon? Würde mich mal genauer interessieren, wie du das gemacht hast.


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2010)

Ja, ein Detailbild wäre schön! Hab schon in Pittus' Galerie geguckt, aber ausser dem Kuchen hab ich nix gefunden! 





Apropo Detailbilder, kann mir jemand mal ein paar Bilder von der neuen Sattelklemme schicken? Danke!


----------



## der-gute (4. März 2010)

der Kuchen war der verdiente Lohn am Abend des ersten Bozen-Tages

gebacken von Toddel seine Frau...

@ Pit: is das ein Actionsports LRS?
und noch zum Thema DT HR-Achse: hab se mit meinem Händler gegen eine 12mm getauscht, daher brauchte ich deine nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (4. März 2010)

@Pittus,

 endlich Fertig....... feines MK 8 hast DU Dir da aufgebaut..

Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen "Kleinen Schwarzem" und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen....

äh...... und Pittus vergiss nicht den Dämpfer zu Entblockieren, bevor es zur Jungfernfahrt geht


----------



## Pittus (4. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @Pittus Gibts da ein Detailbild davon? Würde mich mal genauer interessieren, wie du das gemacht hast.



Nei...                            jetzt ja, das ich Frau fast nix abschlagen kann 

Ich habe mir ja ein KS950i selbst auf Remote umgebaut und dafür brauchte ich einen Hebel. Da ich an mein 29er ein Puchloc  Hebel von RS an einen Knuckle(Foto links) mit Matchmaker habe, wollte ich dies auch am MK8. Diese Teile lassen sich aber nur Vertikal schalten. Da ich aber von meiner KS900i R mit alten Schalter das Horizontale schalten gewöhnt war und auch gut finde habe ich mir ein eigenen Knuckle /Foto rechts) gedreht/gefeilt der die horizontale Anbringung erlaubt




und so sieht es unter dem Pushloc Hebel in eingebauten Zustand aus





fertig so






@der-gute 
ups, wußte gar nicht das Felix jetzt bei Action Sport arbeitet  nicht genug Aufträge der Arme 

@ all 
danke allen für die wohlwollenden Bekundungen Die anderen dürfen schweigen

@Ollo
du siehst doch alles 


Pitt, der lange Zeit hatte sich über so was Gedanken zu machen


----------



## soil (4. März 2010)

Pittus schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt meiner Vorstellung von gutem Bike bislang am nächsten. Allerdings kommt bei mir die Van zum Einsatz, und nach langem Hinund Herüberlegen aber doch keine Hammerschmidt, sondern wahrsch. 1-fach (36Z) mit selber gebauter Führung vorne.


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2010)

@Pittus

Geile Lösung!!


----------



## scylla (4. März 2010)

Pittus schrieb:


> Nei...                            jetzt ja, das ich Frau fast nix abschlagen kann



Danke für die Bilder!

Eine sehr gelungene Lösung hast du da gefunden


----------



## Stue (4. März 2010)

Sehr hübsch, gelungenes MK8-Enduro - Gratulation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kieverjonny (5. März 2010)

@Pittus

sehr fein der Aufbau !

Was ist das für eine Rahmengröße ? fehlt bei Bergauffahrten nicht die Absenkung an der Gabel ?

Gruss
Kiwi


----------



## klmp77 (5. März 2010)

soil schrieb:


> Kommt meiner Vorstellung von gutem Bike bislang am nächsten. Allerdings kommt bei mir die Van zum Einsatz, und nach langem Hinund Herüberlegen aber doch keine Hammerschmidt, sondern wahrsch. 1-fach (36Z) mit selber gebauter Führung vorne.



Einfach? Und was machst Du dann mit dem Rad?


----------



## Pittus (5. März 2010)

@ all

nochmal Danke für das wohlwollende Lob.

@kieverjonny

das LV ist in Größe L und die Gabel ist eine Talas mit Absenkung. 

Pitt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2010)

von der Tour heute 
hier allerdings mit einer ausgeliehenen Bomber, da meine Revelation derzeit beim Service weilt.....


----------



## HTWolfi (5. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>



Dann hoff ich mal, dass der Jäger dein Rad nicht irgendwann mit einem _kapitalen Hirsch_ verwechselt
und sich den _2-Ender_ als Trophäe über die Eingangstür nagelt. 
Sei vorsichtig! 

KISS  Keep it sweet and simple

Die Stylepolizei


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2010)

Low Rizer + Barends sind ein absolutes "no go" !!!   

Und die gelben Aufkleber am LRS würde ich entfernen!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. März 2010)

nö nö, die Griffe inkl den Hörnchen bleiben  
der Style ist mir da sch....egal wenn dafür die Hände schmerzfrei bleiben 
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mir mal die Syntace Griffe besorgen und testen aber bisher sind die "nicht-hübschen" Ergon Geweihe die einzigen bei denen meine Pranken auch nach der Tour schmerzfrei sind. 

die gelben Aufkleber.....mal sehen, beim fahren stören sie nicht


----------



## taunusteufel78 (5. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nö nö, die Griffe inkl den Hörnchen bleiben
> der Style ist mir da sch....egal wenn dafür die Hände schmerzfrei bleiben
> Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mir mal die Syntace Griffe besorgen und testen aber bisher sind die "nicht-hübschen" Ergon Geweihe die einzigen bei denen meine Pranken auch nach der Tour schmerzfrei sind.
> 
> die gelben Aufkleber.....mal sehen, beim fahren stören sie nicht




Schmerzfreiheit geht vor, das ist klar!

Habe ja auch nur optisch beurteilt..  
..außerdem fahren sowieso fast alle dunkel Brillengläser..!!   

(nicht böse gemeint!)


----------



## sb84 (5. März 2010)

@Pittus: hast du die roten Klemmen der Ergongriffe selbst eloxiert oder ist das eine Specialedition???


----------



## ollo (5. März 2010)

Pittus schrieb:


> @Ollo
> du siehst doch alles
> 
> 
> ..............



ja ha ha  ich pass auf aufn Pittus ........damit Du Richtig Spaß hast mit Deinem MK 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (5. März 2010)

sb84 schrieb:


> @Pittus: hast du die roten Klemmen der Ergongriffe selbst eloxiert oder ist das eine Specialedition???



Eloxieren lassen. Ursprünglich wollte ich das bei Mad-Line machen lassen, aber 4 Wochen waren dann doch zu lang für mich ungeduldiges Mensch 
 Mad-Line  falls du hier mit liest SORRY hätte mich auch noch mal melden können.


Pitt


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. März 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...Und die gelben Aufkleber am LRS würde ich entfernen!!!



Es hieß doch schon mal von einer anderen Seite aus, dass genau diese obligatorisch sind. Da steht Whizz-Wheels drauf und somit wird es aufgewogen, dass die Aufkleber Gelb sind


----------



## Helium (6. März 2010)

Hier Bilder frisch aus der Werkstatt!!!
Schönere gibt es später!
Hier mit dem Freeridelaufradsatz da meine andren LR noch nicht da sind.
Man beachte die Farbharmonie mit den gelben Griffen


----------



## ingoshome (6. März 2010)

sehr fein! ... und die schicke syntace gabel --- ein traum!

Ich hätt die gern in schwarz mit weisser Aufschrift ;-)


----------



## langer.andi (6. März 2010)

Was wiegt's?


----------



## Helium (6. März 2010)

Mit dem LR-Satz(Downhillschläuche) 13,9kg.
Mit dem EXC1550 hoffe ich immer noch auf die 13kg.


----------



## graubündenbiker (6. März 2010)

Sehr geil!

Die grünen Felgen gefallen mir, und die Totem natürlich auch. Endlich mal einer der auch eine 180mm-Gabel "riskiert" , ist das eine Soloair? Hatte die ja auch mal fürs Mk8 in betracht gezogen, jetzt wirds aber eine Durolux, die passt augrund des geringeren Gewichts besser in meinen Einsatzbereich und war zudem noch günstiger .

Bin gespannt wie alltagstauglich die 180mm sind, aber die Option auf 160mm umzustecken hab ich bei der Durolux ja auch. Mich würde intressieren wie das Bike ausschaut wenn's in der Ebene steht, aber bessere Bilder hast du ja schon angekündigt...

Grüße, Max


----------



## wildermarkus (6. März 2010)

Ist das schon der 760er Alu Lenker?


----------



## gotti (6. März 2010)

...und das arme 901 dafür geschlachtet 


Helium schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. März 2010)

gotti schrieb:


> ...und das arme 901 dafür geschlachtet



... und dann auch noch in die Ecke gelegt 
sieht aus wie ein toter Käfer 

nicht lachen, aber die Kombi aus den grünen Felgen und den gelben Griffen würde mir sogar gefallen


----------



## Helium (6. März 2010)

Hab mir doch bloß kurz zum testen die Laufräder aus dem 901 geliehen


----------



## Brausa (6. März 2010)

ja das 901 tut mir auch leid

Ist das eigentlich dein Wohnzimmer mit den ganzen Bike-Teilen an der Wand, oder steht die Couch in der Werkstatt?


----------



## Helium (6. März 2010)

Nein, ist mein Hobbykeller.
Keine Sorge, mitllerweile steht das 901 mit LR schon wieder aufrecht, so wie es sich gehört.


----------



## wildermarkus (6. März 2010)

Welcher Lenker ist das?

Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2010)

@Helium: liegen dein 901 und der Mk8 Aufbau nicht zu dicht zusammen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (6. März 2010)

Das 901 im Hintergrund gehört mir nicht!
Ziel des MK8 Aufbaus war: vorne die Performance des 901 mit dem Vortrieb des 301 zu kombinieren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2010)

ok !


----------



## ingoshome (6. März 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> :
> Ziel des MK8 Aufbaus war: vorne die Performance des 901 mit dem Vortrieb des 301 zu kombinieren.



Ah - noch so einer - ich versuch das ja mit meinem Mk1 

Ist die 180er durolux drin?


----------



## thetourist (6. März 2010)

Ist eine Totem.


----------



## ingoshome (6. März 2010)

sowas musste ja passieren - sieht verdammt ähnlich aus ...


----------



## supasini (6. März 2010)

sehr geil, das beste 301 bisher!
nach einer langen Probefahrt mit 901 mit Totem und Marys hab ich genua diese Idee auch gehabt: deshalb hab ich auch neben der Aufbauvariante für hier (=Eifel) mit 140 und Lyrik oder Revelation 160er Hebel bestellt und wenn wieder Geld da ist kommt die Totem noch dazu 
Ich hoffe dann mal auf nen Fahrbericht. Meine Theorie ist nämlich auch, das ich (für meinen Fahrstil) die Maximalperformance nur vorne benötige...


----------



## ingoshome (6. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> :
> Meine Theorie ist nämlich auch, das ich (für meinen Fahrstil) die Maximalperformance nur vorne benötige...



Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung seit ich vorne 180 und hinten sogar nur 115 habe ...
Für mich war's vom Fahrgefühl/Fahrsicherheit ein gigantischer Unterschied - und hinten hab ich nie was vermisst.
freilich - bezogen auf meinen Fahrstil: immer kontrolliert - nie zu schnell


----------



## wildermarkus (6. März 2010)

Was ist das denn für eine Totem?

Gruß


----------



## Helium (6. März 2010)

2010 SoloAir DH


----------



## graubündenbiker (6. März 2010)

Hallo Helium,
ich erinnere mich an eine Aussage von dir, die Totem würdest du nicht ins 301 bauen um dem Bike nicht seine Agilität zu nehmen. Konnte das Zitat auf die schnelle grade nicht finden. Wie bist du jetzt doch zur Entscheidung gekommen, diese Gabel zu verwenden? (abgesehen vom Argument, dass eine Totem einfach geil ist )

Die Option zu traveln hast du ja bei der SoloAir auch noch, genauso wie ich bei der 180er Durolux. Sonst hätte ich die Gabel warscheinlich auch nicht gekauft.
Ich bin gespannt auf einen ersten Fahrbericht von dir, bei mir dauert es dank Works-Finish ja noch etwas...

Hab den Beitrag von dir noch gefunden, war im 901 und nicht im 301 Gabelthread:


Helium schrieb:


> Die Solo Air spricht von Anfang an Butterweich an wenn die Schmierölmenge stimmt, ähnlich wie die Coil. Meistens vergisst aber RS das Schmieröl in der Gabel oder es ist zuwenig drinn.
> Fürs MK8 finde ich eine 160/170mm Gabel wie die Lyrik Coil DH oder die 36er Van perfekt. Mit der Totem nimmst du dem Rad die Agilität die das 301 auszeichnet.
> Würde die RS 170mm Lyrik Coil DH der Totem SoloAir vorziehen da sie besser ins MK8 passt wie die Totem, aber auch das ist sicher wie immer eine Geschmacksfrage.



Grüße, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (7. März 2010)

Hallo Max,

ja das ist auch immer noch so!
Wenn man nur eine Gabel für das Rad möchte würde ich auch was leichteres um die 2,0-2,3kg einbauen. 
Eine Aussage muß ich aber zwischenzeitlich korrigieren: Die neuen Solo Air DH Gabeln von RS, egal ob Lyrik oder Totem funktionieren hervorragend, tauchen an Steilstufen nicht mehr ab(Problem aller RS Luftgabeln bisher), man muß hier nicht mehr unbedingt auf eine Coil zurückgreifen und das Mehrgewicht ans Rad schrauben.
Das Gewicht der verbauten Gabel entscheidet maßgebend und viel mehr als der Federweg und die Einbauhöhe der Gabel das Fahrverhalten des Rades.
Mit einer Lyrik SoloAir DH ist das Rad agiler und spritziger zu fahren, was aber weniger an dem Federweg oder der Einbauhöhe liegt, sondern am Mehrgewicht der Totem(ca 400 Gramm). Ein halbes Kilo mehr an der Front merkt man halt. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere willst du ja eine Durolux einbauen die ca. 2,3kg wiegt, das ist sicher eine sehr gute Gabel für das 301.
Meine Traumgabel würde ungefähr so aussehen:
565 Einbauhöhe
2,2 -2,3kg
Steifigkeit der Totem, denn da ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen Lyrik und Totem.
SoloAir DH Kartusche

evtl. bist du da mit der neuen Duro ganz gut drann(hab die noch nie gefahren)

Fazit:
Für mich optimal wäre das Gewicht einer leichten 160er mit der Einbauhöhe der 180er zu kombinieren.


----------



## supasini (7. März 2010)

ich denke, dass Helium die SoloAir ohne Absenkung verbaut hat - richtig? (Sonst wäre es auch kein Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber der Coil )
Was mich brennend interessiert: ist das Mk8 in der Konfig ohne Absenkung als Tourenrad gut fahrbar?
Ich denke nämlich wie schon geschrieben über zwei Varianten nach, die ich wg. einfacher und relativ unkaputtbarer Technik in den Gabeln beide auch ohne Absenkung fahren möchte: 140er Hinterbau mit Revelation team 2010 DualAir tapered (150 mm, ca. 1800 g) und 160er Hinterbau mit Totem Soloair MCDH tapered (180 mm, ca. 2700 g)
gewechselt werden sollen nur Hebel, Gabel und LRS (einmal CK/Flow mit Fat Albert, mit der Totem dT240/5.1 mit Muddy Mary)


----------



## Helium (7. März 2010)

@supasini

Ja, ist absolut tourentauglich(hab längere Zeit schon eins gefahren mit 160mm hinten und vorne eine 36er Talas. Wenn du bei der Totem den Sag, dem Federweg entsprechend richtig einstellst, ist die Sitzposition und das Gefühl sehr ähnlich, also ohne wirkliche Nachteile(bis auf das schon fühlbare höhere Gabelgewicht).  
Wenn du die Gabel noch mit einem einigermaßen leichten LRS kombinierst, mit z.B. MuddyMary 2,35vorne und FatAlbert Front hinten, hast du ein sehr spaßiges Tourenrad, mit relativ wenig Einschränkung beim Bergauffahren und viel Spaß bei der Abfahrt.


----------



## graubündenbiker (7. März 2010)

@Helium:
Danke! "Absolut tourentauglich" hört sich gut an, hast recht, der Sag bei 180mm Federweg darf man nicht mehr außer Acht lassen.

Ich bin auch gespannt auf die Durolux, sowohl was die Performance als auch das Gewicht angeht (hab sie ja noch nicht). Wenn die Herstellerangabe etwa eingehalten wird, wäre sie ja sogar leichter als meine Pike jetzt. 
Und die Steifigkeit soll ja sogar etwas über der der Lyrik liegen, insgesamt sind das nette Voraussetzungen...


----------



## ollo (7. März 2010)

die liegt sogar über der der Fox 36......falls man sich da bei der Bikebravo nicht wieder vertippt hat


----------



## Stue (7. März 2010)

@Helium,

interessante Statements zu den Gabeln - klingt plausibel. Bei Deinem Aufbau hast Du eine XTR-Kurbel mit NC-17 Bash und zwei Kettenblättern verbaut. Welche Kettenblätter hast Du verbaut, welche Übersetzung?

Ich überlege halt, für meinen MK8-Aufbau meine recht alte XT-Kurbel (Vorgänger der aktuellen) zu erneuern und hatte mich auf SLX eingeschossen. Die würde ich dann mit TA-Kettenblättern in 22/36 von meinem ausgemusterten Specialized tunen (sind noch mit wenigen Kilometern auf dem Buckel gut in Schuss)...

Grüße


----------



## Helium (7. März 2010)

Das22er ist ein orginal XTR und das 36er ein TA.
Schaltet in Verbindung mit dem zweifach SLX Umwerfer top!
Bei dieser Kombi mußte ich die Kettenblattschrauben die dem Bash beiliegen etwas kürzen damit es gepasst hat.


----------



## biker-rotscher (7. März 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> @supasini
> 
> Ja, ist absolut tourentauglich(hab längere Zeit schon eins gefahren mit 160mm hinten und vorne eine 36er Talas. Wenn du bei der Totem den Sag, dem Federweg entsprechend richtig einstellst, ist die Sitzposition und das Gefühl sehr ähnlich, also ohne wirkliche Nachteile(bis auf das schon fühlbare höhere Gabelgewicht).
> Wenn du die Gabel noch mit einem einigermaßen leichten LRS kombinierst, mit z.B. MuddyMary 2,35vorne und FatAlbert Front hinten, hast du ein sehr spaßiges Tourenrad, mit relativ wenig Einschränkung beim Bergauffahren und viel Spaß bei der Abfahrt.



Hallo Helium
Wie sieht es dann mit der 180er Gabel aus in Bezug auf technische Spielereien? Ich meine mit Bike über Baumstämme fahren/hüpfen etc. Macht da der immer grössere Federweg nicht immer mehr Mühe?
Gruss rotscher


----------



## Helium (7. März 2010)

Kommt drauf an:
Bei technischen Spielereien bei denen man permanent das Vorderrad umsetzen oder hochwuchten muß tut man sich mit der Totem wegen dem Gewicht und dem Mehr an Negativfederweg sicher schwerer als mit einer leichteren und kürzeren Gabel. Frag mal "525Rainer" der solche Trial ähnlichen Geschichten dauernd macht, der sagt er würde nie eine Gabel mit über 2kg fahren.

Wenn du aber ein Rad möchtest mit dem technische sehr steile Abfahrten im Vertride Stil optimal und möglichst sicher zu fahren sind (und du nicht das Fahrkönnen von RainAir hast) geht halt nichts über den 66,5Grad Lenkwinkel den man mit diesen 180mm Gabeln(565Bauhöhe) erreicht. Damit tut man sich einfach leichter und traut sich auch mehr zu.

Aber nochmal, wenn man nur eine Gabel fürs MK8 möchte und normaler Durchschnittstourenfahrer (geiles Wort)ist  finde ich eine Lyrik oder Fox36  passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-rotscher (8. März 2010)

Danke Helium
An mein Mk8 kommt ja die Durolux. Am Anfang werde ich sie mit 160 fahren. Kann sie aber auf 180 umbauen. Ich kann es dann mal ausprobieren.
Aber wie du gesagt hast, Durchschnittstourenfahrer  sind die meisten doch, brauchen einen vielseitigen Aufbau. Am idealsten wäre natürlich ein zweites Bike, oder 2 Gabeln. Aber wenn man mit einem Bike zwei Fliegen schlagen muss, dann gibt es eben Kompromisse.


----------



## Qia (8. März 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Danke Helium
> An mein Mk8 kommt ja die Durolux. Am Anfang werde ich sie mit 160 fahren. Kann sie aber auf 180 umbauen. Ich kann es dann mal ausprobieren.
> Aber wie du gesagt hast, Durchschnittstourenfahrer  sind die meisten doch, brauchen einen vielseitigen Aufbau. Am idealsten wäre natürlich ein zweites Bike, oder 2 Gabeln. Aber wenn man mit einem Bike zwei Fliegen schlagen muss, dann gibt es eben Kompromisse.



Ich finde gar nicht, dass es da um "Müßen" geht....ich finde das "James Bond"! Zwar etwas umständlicher, aber mindestens total "Daniel Düsentrieb"...


----------



## Stue (8. März 2010)

@Helium,
danke für die Info zur Kurbel bzw. den Kettenblättern.

Grüße


----------



## biker-rotscher (8. März 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich finde gar nicht, dass es da um "Müßen" geht....ich finde das "James Bond"! Zwar etwas umständlicher, aber mindestens total "Daniel Düsentrieb"...



Hast ja recht, müssen muss man nicht. Vielleicht wird das Mk8 ganz "Daniel Düsentrieb" 
Ich lass mich einfach überraschen.


----------



## 525Rainer (9. März 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Frag mal "525Rainer" ... der sagt er würde nie eine Gabel mit über 2kg fahren.
> 
> Wenn du aber ein Rad möchtest mit dem technische sehr steile Abfahrten im Vertride Stil optimal und möglichst sicher zu fahren sind (und du nicht das Fahrkönnen von RainAir hast) geht halt nichts über den 66,5Grad Lenkwinkel den man mit diesen 180mm Gabeln(565Bauhöhe) erreicht. Damit tut man sich einfach leichter und traut sich auch mehr zu.



kann helium bestätigen. in meinen freundeskreis hat sich gezeigt wie postitiv sich die typische endurogeo auswirkt. heute bin ich es der bei einer steilabfahrt über den lenker absteigt und meine freunde rutschen grad noch so drüber. so hat jeder seinen spass.
da meine mitfahrer jetzt überlegen den schritt von 160 zu 170 oder 180 zu gehn hab ich im emailring erst kürzlich folgenden satz verfasst der auch gut hierher passt:
"während ihr noch am aufrüsten seits wie zu zeiten des kalten kriegs bin ich schon längst wieder am abrüsten. ihr werds irgendwann vollverschonert aufm gipfel stehn mit euren 180mm viechern mit der gewissheit wenn ihr die waffen wirklich richtig einsetzt dann gehn alle dabei drauf."
ah ja, galerie:


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2010)

ich hab mir grade ein 301MK3 gekauft

back to the roots!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. März 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> "während ihr noch am aufrüsten seits wie zu zeiten des kalten kriegs bin ich schon längst wieder am abrüsten. ihr werds irgendwann vollverschonert aufm gipfel stehn mit euren 180mm viechern mit der gewissheit wenn ihr die waffen wirklich richtig einsetzt dann gehn alle dabei drauf."



das wäre direkt ein Satz für die Signatur !


----------



## Nagah (9. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hab mir grade ein 301MK3 gekauft
> 
> back to the roots!



Ich suche auch einen gebrauchten 301 Rahmen für einen vernünftigen Preis. Hat da einer einen Geheimtipp? Ich kann irgendwie so gut wie nichts finden.


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2010)

Meiner stammt aus München von privat

hate das SUCHE in der Signatur stehen...

jetzt is der Ex-Besitzer mit seinem MK8 und ich mit dem MK3 glücklich.


----------



## Helium (9. März 2010)

@rainer

Geil, du auf einem 301
Hat der scho deine Custom Geo oder Standard?


----------



## wildermarkus (9. März 2010)

@Rainer

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt auf deinen Fahrbericht!!!


----------



## ingoshome (9. März 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



 zu schön um nur einmal gepostet zu werden!


----------



## ingoshome (9. März 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Ich suche auch einen gebrauchten 301 Rahmen für einen vernünftigen Preis. Hat da einer einen Geheimtipp? Ich kann irgendwie so gut wie nichts finden.



Meine Beobachtung: z.Z. steigen die Preise hart an.


[aber bevor du dein Arsen abbaust gehn wir noch ne Runde zusammen POiSEN!?]


----------



## 147ar (10. März 2010)

endlich die neue Gabel DT Swiss EXM 150  fährt sich top


----------



## ingoshome (10. März 2010)

Wirkt aus der perspektive ein wenig filigran - aber sonst optisch 1A!
Da ich sie als Pace RC41 habe und noch nicht testen konnte: Wieviel wiegst Du?*


__________________

*) Notfalls auch PN ;-))

.


----------



## Qia (10. März 2010)

147ar schrieb:


> endlich die neue Gabel DT Swiss EXM 150  fährt sich top



Wie ist es denn in Kombi mit den Hebeln? Harmonisch?
Sieht übrigends geil aus.
und wieso sind deine Hebel schwarz?

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 147ar (10. März 2010)

@qia 
in verbindung mit deinen hebel passt die dt gabel besser als die fox 
mehr federweg steifer leichter  
hebel hab ich schwarz machen lassen war mir doch zuviel rot 

gruß 147ar


----------



## Nagah (10. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> Meine Beobachtung: z.Z. steigen die Preise hart an.
> 
> 
> [aber bevor du dein Arsen abbaust gehn wir noch ne Runde zusammen POiSEN!?]



So wie es aussieht wird mich mein Arsen noch begleiten bis ich körperlich wieder fit bin. Aber was soll ich machen? Ich mag das Poison ja, aber ich bin vom V-Virus infiziert.


----------



## NoMütze (10. März 2010)

Nur SoViel zum Thema LiteVille Virus...


----------



## Qia (10. März 2010)

147ar schrieb:


> @qia
> in verbindung mit deinen hebel passt die dt gabel besser als die fox
> mehr federweg steifer leichter
> hebel hab ich schwarz machen lassen war mir doch zuviel rot
> ...



Schön! Und würdest Du sagen, dass 150 vorne genug sind, in Verbindung mit den Hebeln, oder ist das Heck der Gabel überlegen?

Ich frags deswegen, weil ich ja auch vorn 150 mit einer sehr schönen Kennlinie fahre, die Gabel wirklich sehr gut geht und mir die 150 vorn für meine allgemeinen Strecken ansich gut ausreichen, aber der Hinterbau bei mir dennoch MEHR kann als die Gabel. 

Der Hinterbau fühlt sich im Vergleich zur Gabel immer so an, als hätte er 2cm mehr Federweg. Auch egal ob ich eine straffe oder weiche Kennlinie eingestellt habe (Dual Air)

Das ist auch bei Drops so, wo ich vorn und hinten gleichzeitig aufkomme.

Wie ist das bei Dir mit der Gabel?

Lg
Qia


----------



## ingoshome (10. März 2010)

@147ar: die Hebel sind jetzt besser - diese softe und klare Linie des Rahmens kommt besser raus und macht sich in alle dem übrigen rot so viel besser 

@Nagah: suchst L? Ein Gesuch in der Signatur hilft - ich hatte schon ein Anfrage aus M und hätte es auch bekommen - war nur zu zögerlich ;-)


----------



## ingoshome (10. März 2010)

@NoMütze: Sehr fein! Habt ihr schon wieder schneefrei?


----------



## NoMütze (10. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> @NoMütze: Sehr fein! Habt ihr schon wieder schneefrei?



Man könnt auch sagen "noch"...morgen solls auch bei uns wieder a bisserl schein......wobei Tauwetter is im Moment ja noch schlimmer...


----------



## 147ar (10. März 2010)

@qia

bis jetzt harmoniert alles bestens 
mir reichen 150 vorne 
aber gabel ist ja noch nicht eingefahren erst nach 20 std 
mehr folgt wenn der schnee fort ist

gruß 147ar


----------



## Brausa (10. März 2010)

Ich hab bei den Gabeln andere Erfahrungen gemacht als hier zum Teil gepostet wird.

Im 301 hatte ich immer eine Lyrik U-Turn, dann gabs bei Rose fÃ¼r 150â¬ die Reba mit Steckachse. Diese habe ich im Dezember als Wintergabel eingebaut. 800g Unterschied - viel merke ich nicht. Ich finde vor allem die LÃ¤nge macht den Unterschied, nur kann ich den bei der Lyrik ja genauso einstellen.

Spielereien ohne GefÃ¤lle:
Ich tue mich mit ausgefahrenen 160mm relativ schwer auf BÃ¤nke (ParkbÃ¤nke) zu fahren, abgesenkt gehts mittlerweile ziemlich leicht. D.h. zum Rumtrialen max. 120mm, das Gewicht ist da eher zweitrangig.

Gleiches Ã¼brigens beim neuen 901. Mit ausgefahrenen 160mm wÃ¼rd ich nicht bergauffahren wollen, da sitzt man doch sehr weit hinten. Starre 180mm wÃ¤ren fÃ¼r mich ein NoGo, 160 oder gar 180mm taugen nur fÃ¼r Bergab (dafÃ¼r aber sehr gut), ansonsten schrÃ¤nkt man sich mehr ein als mit (z.B.) 2kg Zusatzgewicht am Bike.

Foto mit neuer Gabel fÃ¼r die Galerie kommt noch....

Edit: Wenn schon Solo Air und Totem Gewicht, warum dann nicht gleich die Boxxer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wast (10. März 2010)

Hi,

@Brausa: ganz klar: X-Up und Tailwhip!!!!          ;-)


MFG

Wastl


----------



## 525Rainer (10. März 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> @rainer
> Hat der scho deine Custom Geo oder Standard?



standard M frame. erst mal die basis testen und dann mal sehn.


----------



## soil (10. März 2010)

Brausa schrieb:


> Edit: Wenn schon Solo Air und Totem Gewicht, warum dann nicht gleich die Boxxer?



Ist das 301 seitens Liteville für Doppelkronengabeln zugelassen? Ich denke nicht!

@ Wast: Genau das habe ich unter anderem mit dem 301 auch vor... dem "breiten Einsatzspektrum" sei Dank!


----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

So nun auch mein "kleiner" Moppel
Nichts für Gewichtsfetischisten aber doch irgendwie grundsolide mit Hand zum leichten Übergewicht.
Wie der aufmerksame User sehen wird fehlt noch der Rockguard und die      KS 950 R.

Wen es Interessiert:

MK 8 Größe L Federweg 160mm
LRS: ZTR Flow, CX-Ray, Maxxis Ardent und Chris King Naben in Mango (vielen Dank an Berkel für die super Anleitung
Schaltung: Shimano Saint
Bremsen: Hope V mit 203 vorne und 183 hinten
Lenker: Race Face Atlas in der "schmalen" 785 Version
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Züge: Jagwire
Stütze auf dem Bild: P6 Carbon wird ersetzt durch KS 950 R
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn mit Mission Control DH

Zur Probe wird die Lenkerbreite erst mal so bleiben genau so wie der "günstige" Vorbau. Gabelschaft wird sicherlich noch ein wenig gekürtzt aber nach dem Motto: 3 mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz, bleibt es erst mal so wie es ist.

Gewicht satte + - 14300g mit Potenzial nach Unten.

So nun genug gelabert:

*Foddos*






















gruß

Michele


----------



## ollo (12. März 2010)

@MichiP

sehr Ge.il   um die Christel King Naben beneide ich Dich 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie Du die Ardent Reifen findest und für den ersten Ausritt viel Spaß mit Deinem kleinen schwarzen.

Bis bald im Wald und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## der-gute (12. März 2010)

Ardent...

über den denke ich grad auch nach!

wie schwer waren die Reifen?
2.4 denke ich mal in 60a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ardent...
> 
> über den denke ich grad auch nach!
> 
> ...




Richtig,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren es um die 820-840g. Bitte nicht festnageln auf das Gewicht ist da es schon eine Saison her ist wo sie auf der Waage lagen.


----------



## supasini (12. März 2010)

meins:







140 XL
XTR
Syntace wo geht
the one
hier mit LRS DT240/5.1 und Matschmarie 2,35 GG/TC
der eigentliche "Haupt-LRS" ist noch nicht umgebaut auf X12...

Gewicht so: 13,75 kg


----------



## biker-wug (12. März 2010)

Sehr schick, gefallen mir beide gut!!

Wird echt Zeit, dass mein Rahmen kommt!!

Anscheinend wird meins derzeit das erste MK8 im Forum mit Wotan.

Wenn irgendwann der RAW Rahmen da ist!!


----------



## ben83 (12. März 2010)

@MichiP hast du die Syntace Griffe extra so montiert? Gehören doch normal anders rum dran oder? (Das graue teil am Handballen)


----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

ben83 schrieb:


> @MichiP hast du die Syntace Griffe extra so montiert? Gehören dich normal anders rum dran oder? (Das graue teil am Handballen)



Eigentlich Ja

ich fand aber nach dem ersten Eindruck das ich so mehr "Grip" habe. Wird aber nach der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt evtl. geändert.
Die neue Version wird aber glaube ich jetzt so herum montiert was die Enden angeht. Da wird die Auflagefläche sicherlich anders sein.
Irgendwo hatten wir das Thema aber letztens?

Gruß

Michele


----------



## ben83 (12. März 2010)

achso ok... Das die Griffe gändert wurden wusste ich garnicht. 
Habe selbst auch die alten wie du....


----------



## 525Rainer (12. März 2010)

ah geil chris king! gibts da jetzt schon adapter zu kaufen oder muss man sich selber was drehn? kann man schellspannnaben umbauen oder gehtn nur steckachsnaben?


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2010)

Die graue Fläche wo Moto draufsteht sollte zu dir zeigen, damit du dort die Hände drauf ablegen kannst - die ist nämlich weicher. Dabei sollte das Moto dann nicht auf dem Kopf stehen, sondern lesbar sein


----------



## ben83 (12. März 2010)

ja genau so sollten die alten montiert sein. 

Aber die neuen sind dann jawohl nicht mehr so...


----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ah geil chris king! gibts da jetzt schon adapter zu kaufen oder muss man sich selber was drehn? kann man schellspannnaben umbauen oder gehtn nur steckachsnaben?




Meine sind nach Berkels Anleitung umgebaut. 135mm Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

ben83 schrieb:


> ja genau so sollten die alten montiert sein.
> 
> Aber die neuen sind dann jawohl nicht mehr so...




also meine sind auch die "alten". Irgendwo hier im Thread war ein Video wie die neuen montiert werden die haben jetzt so ein Schutzplättchen am Ende.
Ich glaube dort waren die Enden dann so montiert wie meine (fälschlicher Weise ) jetzt.
oder war es anders herum 

ich weis es nicht mehr.

Ich werd es mal suchen gehen


----------



## lakekeman (12. März 2010)

ben83 schrieb:


> ja genau so sollten die alten montiert sein.
> 
> Aber die neuen sind dann jawohl nicht mehr so...



Nee, die werden natürlich alle so ausgerichtet. Du erkennst die neue Version daran, dass der "Knubbel" bei richtiger Montage nach vorne gerichtet ist, bei den Alten ist er nach hinten gerichtet.

Die von michip sehen übrigens verdächtig nach der neuen Version aus.


----------



## Stue (12. März 2010)

@MichiP: Schaut super aus!

@Supasini: auch fein aufgebaut.


----------



## ben83 (12. März 2010)

ok dann habe ich wohl doch die neuen Griffe. Bei mir ist der "Knubbel" nach vorne und die graue Fläsche zu mir gerichtet...


----------



## thetourist (12. März 2010)

Egal ob neue oder alte Moto Griffe. Das "Fadenkreuz" mit Moto Schrift soll weiterhin in Richtung Unterarm hinein zeigen.


----------



## scylla (12. März 2010)

@MichiP 
Die Teile wären einem 901 sicher auch gut zu Gesicht gestanden 
Schön fett 

@supasini 
Sieht sehr schick aus. Ich hoffe, meins wird auch so ähnlich...


----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Nee, die werden natürlich alle so ausgerichtet. Du erkennst die neue Version daran, dass der "Knubbel" bei richtiger Montage nach vorne gerichtet ist, bei den Alten ist er nach hinten gerichtet.
> 
> Die von michip sehen übrigens verdächtig nach der neuen Version aus.



ne sind die alten, habe diese Abdeckplättchen für die Lenkerenden nicht da bei gehabt. Werde auf jeden Fall noch mal die Teile "Vorschriftsmäßig" montieren. Ohne Handschuh fand ich es so irgendwie angenehmer aber Versuch macht kluch oder so.



edit sagt:

so hier die offizielle Lösung 

klick mich

habe gefühlstechnisch die Griffe falsch ausgerichtet außerdem gehören sie links und rechts getauscht und zu guter Letzt habe ich auch kein Dremo bei der Montage verwendet

Falls noch jemand bei der Montage Hilfe braucht kann er sich gerne vertrauensvoll an mich wenden


----------



## MichiP (12. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @MichiP
> Die Teile wären einem 901 sicher auch gut zu Gesicht gestanden
> Schön fett
> 
> ...



komisch,

eigentlich müste jetzt jemand sagen: Wie der Herr, so das Gscheer ...

Gruß

Michele


----------



## supasini (13. März 2010)

???

MichiP schön fett oder ich sehr schick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ML-RIDER (13. März 2010)

ein weiteres fahrfertiges MK8
mit meinen "Altteilen" aufgebaut,
Gewicht: 13,1 kg





viele Grüße


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (13. März 2010)

Hallo ML-Rider,

ist das eine EXC 150 oder eine EXM 150? Hast Du schon erste Fahreindrücke der Gabel, und aus welchem Modelljahr stammt die? Es heisst ja, die soll im Laufe der Zeit von 2008 bis jetzt wesentlich (?) besser geworden sein... Dass die Schnellspann-Variante schwammig ist habe ich gelesen, aber wird reden ja bestimmt von der Steckachse... 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. März 2010)

ist ne 2009 EXC 150 mit 20 mm Steckachse.
Habe die Gabel seit einem Jahr im Einsatz, sie macht alle Mißhandlungen mit ohne zu motzen .

viele Grüße


----------



## MichiP (13. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ???
> 
> MichiP schön fett oder ich sehr schick?



liegt doch wie immer im Auge des Betrachters

zur Not machen wir ein Gemeinschaftsfoto beim LV-Treffen und starten hier einen Sinnfreien Thread inkl. Abstimmung

gruß

Michele


----------



## supasini (13. März 2010)

Schön schön, Manfred!
ich geh jetzt mit meinem Jungfernfahrt in unserem Lieblingsrevier machen 
Bericht folgt!


----------



## ML-RIDER (13. März 2010)

Hallo Martin,

gehe meins auch gleich dreckisch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalaus (13. März 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> gehe meins auch gleich dreckisch machen


 hab ich auch versucht:
hier ein Bild aus dem Jahr 2010, wir bitten daher die schlechte Qualität zu entschuldigen. Es handelt sich um die seltene 140mm Version des Syntace Liteville Mk8 No344. Die meisten damals im Neusprech sogenannten Bikes hatten 160mm Federweg um diverse ...nummern vollführen zu können. Dieser confortable Tourenaufbau, im damaligen Neusprech mit All Mountain bezeichnet, wog fahrfertig damals schon unter 12kg. ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/594165
 zurück aus der Zukunft: manchmal sieht man den Trail vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. Was noch geändert wird wenn die Teile lieferbar sind ist Vorbau/ Lenker / Griffe  sowie Pedale. Das Mk8 fühlt sich selbst in der weicheren Abstimmung besser an als die zuvor gefahrenen Mk3 und Mk7.
Und::: Die gelben Kleber bleiben auf den Felgen und der Flaschenhalter am Bike...:::
Grüße aus Schwäbisch Sibirien und D a n k e an Jan @Liteville für die Tipps
kalaus


----------



## peter301 (13. März 2010)

Hier dann mal mein "Kleines Schwarzes"! 

Ist allerdings noch nicht zu 100 % fertig, da ich im Moment noch mit der Lenkerposition experimentiere. Soll heißen, Vorbau, Spacer, Gabellänge und die Länge der Züge werden sich in den kommenden Tagen noch ändern. 

Gewicht derzeit, einschließlich Pedale und Tacho: 11,69 kg


----------



## feller (13. März 2010)

@ ML-Rider

hallo ml-rider, 
kannst du vielleicht ein foto von deiner hinteren bremsleitungverlegung machen. wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe hast du auch eine formula the one. 

gruß und vielen dank
feller


----------



## ollo (13. März 2010)

@peter301......Du erlaubst.........hier schauen auch Ältere Leute mit schlechten Augen rein


----------



## peter301 (13. März 2010)

@ ollo: Wenn du mir erklärst, wie du das machst...   

Habs so machen wollen, aber die Technik wollt es anders.

Gruß ins Nachbarstädtchen


----------



## supasini (13. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Schön schön, Manfred!
> ich geh jetzt mit meinem Jungfernfahrt in unserem Lieblingsrevier machen
> Bericht folgt!





ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> gehe meins auch gleich dreckisch machen



und: wir haben uns getroffen und sind gemeinsam gefahren.
Kommentar :


----------



## ollo (13. März 2010)

peter301 schrieb:


> @ ollo: Wenn du mir erklärst, wie du das machst...
> 
> Habs so machen wollen, aber die Technik wollt es anders.
> 
> Gruß ins Nachbarstädtchen




.....Du hast doch das Bild in Deinem Album, wenn Du das Bild anklickst, steht da drunter BBC Code einblenden, BBC Code Anzeigen lassen, dann öffnen sich drei Felder, eines davon anklicken und dann rechte Maus / Kopieren, zurück ins Forum, neuer Beitrag und Einfügen.......ich öffne mir im Browser immer zwei Fenster / Tabs, geht für mich einfacher 

Nachbarstädtchen,,,,ich wohn doch auf dem Dorf


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. März 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> .....Du hast doch das Bild in Deinem Album, wenn Du das Bild anklickst, steht da drunter BBC Code einblenden, BBC Code Anzeigen *großes Bild* lassen, dann öffnen sich drei Felder, eines davon anklicken und dann rechte Maus / Kopieren, zurück ins Forum, neuer Beitrag und Einfügen.......ich öffne mir im Browser immer zwei Fenster / Tabs, geht für mich einfacher
> 
> Nachbarstädtchen,,,,ich wohn doch auf dem Dorf


----------



## dre (16. März 2010)

*HILFE*

Ich suche dringend für meine Hope Pro II Hinterradnabe die beiden notwendigen Spacer, die dafür sorgen, dass die Nabenbreite von 135mm angepasst wird und die Nabe richtig im Hinterbau des MK8 montiert werden kann.
Wer hat noch welche und verkauft diese?
Wer weiß wo ich diese kurzfristig beziehen kann?
Vielen Dank für Info´s


----------



## Gekko (16. März 2010)

Hallo Leute..ich gehöre leider nicht zu der Fraktion die sich ein Liteville leisten können.Ich beobachte dieses Fred hier aber schon eine ganze Weile...weil ich das 301 einfach nur geil finde.Ich muss sagen:Es ist schon genial zu sehen..wie ihr euren Bikes einen individuellen Stil einhaucht!!!Weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ortanc (16. März 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> ein weiteres fahrfertiges MK8
> mit meinen "Altteilen" aufgebaut,
> Gewicht: 13,1 kg
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Sehr schönes Rad. Optisch überaus stimmig.


----------



## ollo (16. März 2010)

dre schrieb:


> *HILFE*
> 
> Ich suche dringend für meine Hope Pro II Hinterradnabe die beiden notwendigen Spacer, die dafür sorgen, dass die Nabenbreite von 135mm angepasst wird und die Nabe richtig im Hinterbau des MK8 montiert werden kann.
> Wer hat noch welche und verkauft diese?
> ...



zack da haste 

http://www2.hibike.de/?sessionID=Bd...D=&productID=d3012e74da9043818dde74032449cb44

Google schmeißt da noch mehr Treffer aus wenn Du nach Hope x 12 Umrüstkit suchst


----------



## ollo (16. März 2010)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..ich gehöre leider nicht zu der Fraktion die sich ein Liteville leisten können.Ich beobachte dieses Fred hier aber schon eine ganze Weile...weil ich das 301 einfach nur geil finde.Ich muss sagen:Es ist schon genial zu sehen..wie ihr euren Bikes einen individuellen Stil einhaucht!!!Weiter so...




ah ein Landsmann aus HB, ich sag mal für meinen Teil Danke


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. März 2010)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


>



wie süß ! 
in den kleinen Rahmengrößen und mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze sieht es gegenüber den XL & XXL Rahmen fast wie ein "Kinderrad" aus 

wie ist die Gabel ?

Gruß Björn


----------



## Nagah (16. März 2010)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..ich gehöre leider nicht zu der Fraktion die sich ein Liteville leisten können.Ich beobachte dieses Fred hier aber schon eine ganze Weile...weil ich das 301 einfach nur geil finde.Ich muss sagen:Es ist schon genial zu sehen..wie ihr euren Bikes einen individuellen Stil einhaucht!!!Weiter so...



Wie wahr...


----------



## Qia (16. März 2010)

Gekko schrieb:


> Hallo Leute..ich gehöre leider nicht zu der Fraktion die sich ein Liteville leisten können.Ich beobachte dieses Fred hier aber schon eine ganze Weile...weil ich das 301 einfach nur geil finde.Ich muss sagen:Es ist schon genial zu sehen..wie ihr euren Bikes einen individuellen Stil einhaucht!!!Weiter so...



Warum so sicher? So manch einer ist schon bei den Gebrauchten für gutes Geld fündig geworden. Ein MK4 oder 2 oder 7 lohnen sich immernoch und sind geniale Bikes.

Also wenn Du wirklich eines haben wollen würdest, dann gäbe es sicher eine Möglichkeit.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Gekko (16. März 2010)

Naja..mal schauen..eines Tages vielleicht.Im Moment baue ich gerade für meine Freundin ein Cube Stereo auf.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem MK 6 und sind die Unterschiede der Rahmengenerationen wirklich so groß???


----------



## thetourist (16. März 2010)

Gekko schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit dem MK 6 und sind die Unterschiede der Rahmengenerationen wirklich so groß???



Supasini, ich verlink mal schnell deine Historie.

http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Technik/technik.html#LVHistory


----------



## ML-RIDER (16. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie süß !
> in den kleinen Rahmengrößen und mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze sieht es gegenüber den XL & XXL Rahmen fast wie ein "Kinderrad" aus
> 
> wie ist die Gabel ?
> ...


 

...habe zur DT Swiss EXC schön öfter was geschrieben!

Ein Hauptgrund warum ich mich für die DT-Gabel in meinem MK5 Gr. S vor ca. einem Jahr entschieden habe war: _"150 mm Federweg bei 535 mm Einbauhöhe"_
Eine Vorher verbaute Lyrik Solo Air machte aus meinem Bike einen Chopper der nicht mehr so wirklich Uphilltauglich war.

Bei den ersten Ausfahrten mit dem MK8 habe ich jetzt aber den Eindruck auch bei meinem S-Rahmen könnte eine Fox 36, Lxrik usw. gehen. 
Schau'n mer mal

viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (16. März 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe auch vor in meinem S mk8 eine 36 zu bauen. Allerdings mit Talas Absenkung. Im M Mk3 fahre ich eine 32 float mit 140mm und das ist schon arg anstrengend wenns länger sehr steil ist (was in den Alpen mehrmals auf einer Tagestour vorkommen kann).

Ich bin schon gespannt ob es sich nach chopper anfühlt

gruss sportec


----------



## MichiP (16. März 2010)

Wen es interessiert, meine verlegung der KS 950 R














funzt einwandfrei.

Der rote Gummiabweiser ist erst einmal raus geflogen.


zu guter Letzt noch das V entfernt Michi und L&S mögen es mir verzeihen


----------



## Pittus (16. März 2010)

Hi, 
würde noch mal kontrollieren ob das Hinterrad beim voll Einfedern nicht an die Zughülle kommt. Wäre nicht so Toll, wenn bei einer Landung plötzlich der Sattel oben wäre.

Pitt


----------



## bernd e (16. März 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, meine verlegung der KS 950 R
> 
> zu guter Letzt noch das V entfernt Michi und L&S mögen es mir verzeihen




Danke, es interessiert 

ohne das rote V gefällt es mir pers. besser. Wobei der alte Schriftzug insgesamt schöner war. Geschmäcker halt.


----------



## lexle (16. März 2010)

Pittus schrieb:


> Nei...                            jetzt ja, das ich Frau fast nix abschlagen kann
> 
> Ich habe mir ja ein KS950i selbst auf Remote umgebaut und dafür brauchte ich einen Hebel. Da ich an mein 29er ein Puchloc  Hebel von RS an einen Knuckle(Foto links) mit Matchmaker habe, wollte ich dies auch am MK8. Diese Teile lassen sich aber nur Vertikal schalten. Da ich aber von meiner KS900i R mit alten Schalter das Horizontale schalten gewöhnt war und auch gut finde habe ich mir ein eigenen Knuckle /Foto rechts) gedreht/gefeilt der die horizontale Anbringung erlaubt
> 
> ...



Sag mal Pittus, stört die "Schlaufe" der Remote Außenhülle Abgesenkt nicht?

Kannst du mal ein Pic von Oben machen?

Mich würde interessieren wie die Schlinge raussteht

Danke


----------



## Pittus (16. März 2010)

Du meinst dieses, nur von oben 




Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (16. März 2010)

Ich habe die Kind Shock 900 R und die hat ja die "Schnur" vorne. Ich habe die auch durch den Aschenbecher verlegt, und das klappt bestens. Die kleine Schlaufe beim Einfahren merkt man gar nicht am Oberschenkel, kann auch nix hängenbleiben, weil ja der Hax (bairisch) davor ist.

Gruß Tom


----------



## scylla (16. März 2010)

wäre es nicht besser, den kabelbinder der den zug am sitzrohr hält, recht lose zu lassen? oder vielleicht sogar mit einer schlaufe? dann könnte sich der zug beim einfedern durch den kabelbinder durch nach vorne schieben anstatt diese schlaufe zu machen. funktioniert zumindest am 901...

ps: ich hab den zug deswegen auch an der stütze selbst (dem unteren schwarzen teil) festgemacht, damit ich durch das dauernde vor- und zurückschieben nicht so schnell scheuerstellen am rahmen bekomme.


----------



## DannyBoyKN (17. März 2010)

147ar schrieb:


> endlich die neue Gabel DT Swiss EXM 150  fÃ¤hrt sich top



Ich sehe aus Deinen Fotos, daÃ Du auch 'ne Talas hast/hattest. Kannst Du schon Vergleichen ? Ich baue gerade mein neues LV 301 MK8 zusammen. Als Alternative zur FOX 32 Talas 150 RLC FIT Ã¼berlege ich mir die 2010er DT Swiss EXM 150.

Welche Erfahrungen hast Du gemacht ?
Welches sind die Vor- und Nachteile im direkten Vergleich ?
Wie kommst Du mit dem neuen Knopf der EXM zurecht ?

Habe in einem Artikel gelesen "_... Wenn man den kleinen, roten Knopf rechts oben auf der Krone hochzieht, geht die Gabel auf Block â und federt nur noch zu zwei Dritteln aus, womit auch gleich eine Absenkoption fÃ¼r steile Anstiege integriert ist._"
(Quelle: http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=862)
Was genau ist mit "2/3 ausfedern" und "Absenkoption" gemeint?


----------



## sideshowbob (17. März 2010)

DannyBoyKN schrieb:


> ...
> Habe in einem Artikel gelesen "_... Wenn man den kleinen, roten Knopf rechts oben auf der Krone hochzieht, geht die Gabel auf Block â und federt nur noch zu zwei Dritteln aus, womit auch gleich eine Absenkoption fÃ¼r steile Anstiege integriert ist._"
> (Quelle: http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=862)
> Was genau ist mit "2/3 ausfedern" und "Absenkoption" gemeint?



ich fahre gerade eine Lyrik 2-step der ersten serie (wurde nach dem 2-step versagen "repariert") und habe zwar keine probleme mit dem 2-step mehr aber das ansprechverhalten vor allem bei kleinen schlÃ¤gen ist unter aller sau 
Ã¼berlege eben auch welche alternative es gibt ... talas 32/36 fit oder nach der info bzgl absenkbarkeit auch die EXM150.
nennt mich faul aber eine instant-absenkung ala talas oder 2-step finde ich eine der besten bike-erfindungen der letzten jahre!
wenn die dt-swiss sowas in 2010 auch kann wÃ¤re das eine echte alternative.

bin ewig keine 32er gabeln mehr gefahren ... wie ist denn eure meinung zum vergleich 32er standrohre fox 32 150mm / EXM150 zu den 36er in fox 36 und lyrik in einem LV 301? haben die in sachen steifigkeit zugelegt?
frag mich manchmal schon ob ich die 36er wirklich brauche ....

hoffe auf hilfe/anregungen


----------



## Qia (17. März 2010)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> ich fahre gerade eine Lyrik 2-step der ersten serie (wurde nach dem 2-step versagen "repariert") und habe zwar keine probleme mit dem 2-step mehr aber das ansprechverhalten vor allem bei kleinen schlägen ist unter aller sau
> überlege eben auch welche alternative es gibt ... talas 32/36 fit oder nach der info bzgl absenkbarkeit auch die EXM150.
> nennt mich faul aber eine instant-absenkung ala talas oder 2-step finde ich eine der besten bike-erfindungen der letzten jahre!
> wenn die dt-swiss sowas in 2010 auch kann wäre das eine echte alternative.
> ...



Gabel aufschrauben, Buchsen mit Judy-Butter oder ähnlichem Schmierstoff ( irgendwas hoch gleitfähiges für Buchsen-Kunststoffe)bearbeiten. Das original-Öl von RS aus dem Casting raus und 20ml Motoröl oder ruhig 25ml 15W in beide Castingrohre. Und dann schau nochmal wie sie anspricht.

Das wirkt bei den RS oft Wunder, zumindest bei meiner hats sehr viel gebracht. Die erste ist wegen fehlender Schmierung gleich mal Wackelig geworden in den Buchsen...die zweite geht Traumhaft.

Ich würde die Lyrik jedenfalls nicht weggeben, bevor ich das nicht probiert hätte.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## sideshowbob (17. März 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Gabel aufschrauben, Buchsen mit Judy-Butter oder ähnlichem Schmierstoff ( irgendwas hoch gleitfähiges für Buchsen-Kunststoffe)bearbeiten. Das original-Öl von RS aus dem Casting raus und 20ml Motoröl oder ruhig 25ml 15W in beide Castingrohre. Und dann schau nochmal wie sie anspricht.
> 
> Das wirkt bei den RS oft Wunder, zumindest bei meiner hats sehr viel gebracht. Die erste ist wegen fehlender Schmierung gleich mal Wackelig geworden in den Buchsen...die zweite geht Traumhaft.
> 
> ...



danke für den tip!
was sagst du generell zu den aktuellen 32er gabeln? die dt-swiss wird ja als "enduro-gabel" beworben ... und die zeiten der fetten drops sind bei mir eh vorbei *schisser geworden bin*


----------



## sideshowbob (17. März 2010)

147ar schrieb:


> @qia
> in verbindung mit deinen hebel passt die dt gabel besser als die fox
> mehr federweg steifer leichter
> hebel hab ich schwarz machen lassen war mir doch zuviel rot
> ...



ist das schon die 2010er mit "absenkfunktion"?
berichte mal etwas mehr zur gabel sobald du kannst


----------



## Qia (17. März 2010)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> danke für den tip!
> was sagst du generell zu den aktuellen 32er gabeln? die dt-swiss wird ja als "enduro-gabel" beworben ... und die zeiten der fetten drops sind bei mir eh vorbei *schisser geworden bin*



Ich bin ziehmlich überrascht von meiner Revelation, ich empfinde sie als sehr steif und die Funktion ist Top, vor allem mit dem Dual Air und Black Box.

Ich finde 32er Gabeln im Grunde gar nicht so unterdimensioniert, wenn man sich mal die Leistungsfähigkeit der Pike oder Nixon ansieht, so auch die durch Luftfederung deutlich leichtere Revelation. Den Unterschied machen erstmal die Steckachsen.

Bei schwerern Fahrern würde ich auch immer auf 34er oder größere Rohre umsteigen, aber bei meinem Fliegengewicht ist ne 32er als Endurogabel völlig ausreichend, wenn sie gut konstruiert ist.

Ich habe keine Angst mit der Gabel öfter zu droppen. Allerdings würde ich mir für nen Bikepark eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg und daher dann auch mehr Sag (30-40%) und größeren Rohren nehmen. Mein 149mm Hinterbau würde vorne noch 2cm mehr verkraften, ist aber mit einer 150er nicht wirklich unharmonisch. Da gehts mehr um die Kennlinie.

Für so allgemeine Touren reichen mir die 32/150er völlig.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Lhafty (17. März 2010)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> bin ewig keine 32er gabeln mehr gefahren ... wie ist denn eure meinung zum vergleich 32er standrohre fox 32 150mm / EXM150 zu den 36er in fox 36 und lyrik in einem LV 301? haben die in sachen steifigkeit zugelegt?
> frag mich manchmal schon ob ich die 36er wirklich brauche ....
> 
> hoffe auf hilfe/anregungen



Also die beiden Klassen zu vergleichen ist schon etwas vermessen. Ich finde es gibt schon merkbare Performance/Steifigkeitsunterschiede in der 32er Klasse zwischen sagen wir mal der DT/Pace am unteren Ende und der Pike am oberen Ende, aber 36 und Lyrik ist schon noch mal ne andere Nummer. Den Rückschritt von einer 36 auf eine 32 finde ich schon gravierend - wohlgemerkt wenn man die 36 auch wirklich "genutzt" und sein Fahrprofil nicht geändert hat.
Wenn man aber ohnehin 80% Tour fährt ist es halt auch ein wenig sinnlos das Gewichtspenalty einer 36er rumzuschleppen.


----------



## Qia (17. März 2010)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Also die beiden Klassen zu vergleichen ist schon etwas vermessen. Ich finde es gibt schon merkbare Performance/Steifigkeitsunterschiede in der 32er Klasse zwischen sagen wir mal der DT/Pace am unteren Ende und der Pike am oberen Ende, aber 36 und Lyrik ist schon noch mal ne andere Nummer. Den Rückschritt von einer 36 auf eine 32 finde ich schon gravierend - wohlgemerkt wenn man die 36 auch wirklich "genutzt" und sein Fahrprofil nicht geändert hat.
> Wenn man aber ohnehin 80% Tour fährt ist es halt auch ein wenig sinnlos das Gewichtspenalty einer 36er rumzuschleppen.



Hi,
also bei manchen 160er Gabeln ist der einzige Unterschied, den ich bisher bemerkt habe, auf Steifigkeit reduziert. Den 1 cm mehr Federweg merke ich ehrlichgesagt nur selten...auch bei der Dämpfungsperformance. Hängt natürlich von der Gabel ab....klar. Aber Bergauf merke ich die oft 5-700 Gramm mehr schon deutlich.

Wie gesagt, vielleicht liegts auch an meinem Gewicht und den daraus resultierenden Abstimmungsunterschieden.

Die Durolux zum Beispiel ist bei meinem Gewicht eine wirklich plushe Gabel und gibt den Federweg sehr gut her. Aber ausser der Steifigkeit, die bei mir wirklich wenig Unterschied macht, merke ich trotz 13mm weniger Federweg an der RS keine großen Nachteile in der Performance des geringeren Federweges.

Die Dämpfung kann man hier nicht vergleichen, das wäre zugunsten der Revelation unfair gegenüber der Durolux.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 147ar (17. März 2010)

sideshowbob schrieb:


> ist das schon die 2010er mit "absenkfunktion"?
> berichte mal etwas mehr zur gabel sobald du kannst



servus 

ja ist die 2010 mit Launch control auf alle fälle besser als beim model 2009 	
hoff ich komm bald mehr zum testen dann werde ich berichten 

gruß 147ar


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (17. März 2010)

Hat jemand mal eine Nahaufnahme des  Umlenkhebel von der linken Seite.

gruss._T.O.O.L_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. März 2010)

zweimal links bitte.....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. März 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/594246]
	
[/URL]

und nochmal von links


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (18. März 2010)

Perfekt, danke.
_t.o.o.l_


----------



## Pittus (19. März 2010)

So wer die 17 Änderungen *am Bike* zwischen Bild 1 und 2 erkennt bekommt eine Tüte Gummibärchen
*
Bild 1*





*
Bild 2*





Ich  esse schon mal die Gummibärchen  denn ein Großteil der Änderungen kann man nicht erkennen  
Für das was man sieht danke ich den Service von Liteville, die wie immer mir den Wunsch von von den Augen abgelesen haben und das durchs Telefon 


Pitt

PS: Dreck hat nichts mit Änderung zu tun, sondern nur mit Faulheit


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. März 2010)

@Pitus: das wichtigste ....die Kabelführung der Hammerschmidt verbessert


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. März 2010)

Hier mein Aufbau, Krtitik und Lob sind wünschenswert 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/599096]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/599095]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/599094]
	
[/URL]

Tja was soll ich zum letzten bild schreiben? Nun, beim ersten Probesitzen verschwand die Sattelstütze komplett in das Sattelrohr.  Die Sattelklemme hatte ich vorübergehend nur leicht! angezogen, aua


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2010)

tja

was soll man sagen...
ein 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (21. März 2010)

Sattelrohr nicht endgratet ....


einzig und allein der Schriftzug der Reifen und der der Felge.....Villa Kunterbunt weil wild verteilt, aber fährt ja auch so  


öhm vielleicht mal einen kürzeren Vorbau probieren, der Sattel ist so weit nach vorne geschoben


----------



## Nagah (21. März 2010)

Die Fox zerstört mit ihrem hässlichen Grau die "Linie" des Rades.


----------



## scylla (21. März 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Die Fox zerstört mit ihrem hässlichen Grau die "Linie" des Rades.



ich frage mich eh schon seit längerem, was sich fox bei der farbwahl gedacht hat


----------



## lexle (21. März 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Hier mein Aufbau, Krtitik und Lob sind wünschenswert
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/599096]
> 
> ...



Gabel Weiß oder schwarz ulackieren ansonsten supi


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2010)

Nettes Bike, schön schlichter Aufbau. Das mit der Fox ist halt leider so, die haben nun mal dämliche Farben, kann man nix machen!!


----------



## thetourist (21. März 2010)

@stonelebs12

Welche Größe hat der Hinterreifen? 2,25 oder 2,4?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (21. März 2010)

Ich würd den Advantage vorne und den Highroller hinten montieren. 
Die Gabel gefällt mir auch nicht. Das Silber geht noch, aber der blaue Schriftzug zerstört das Bild am meisten. Sonst schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. März 2010)

So herum ists doch genau richtig.
Der Highroller hat ausgeprägtere Seitenstollen als der Advantage und auch so mehr Grip, sodass er vorne mehr Sinn macht. Ausserdem rollt er nicht gerade leicht, am Hinterrad wird der Effekt noch verstärkt.

Alle schimpfen über die silberne Talas, aber jedes 2. 301 hat silberne XT Kurbeln verbaut, da meckert keiner


----------



## Nagah (21. März 2010)

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen "silbern" und "hässlich grau". Ausserdem ist die Kurbel wesentlich Unauffälliger als eine Gabel.


----------



## Stue (21. März 2010)

Feiner Aufbau, das Grau der Fox finde ich überhaupt nicht schlimm. Ja, schwarz oder weiß sieht feiner aus, aber das Grau macht einen technischen Look - finde, damit kann man sehr gut leben.

Grüße


----------



## crashkid (21. März 2010)

hier mal mein neues 301 MK8 S

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6961142&postcount=512

ride on
tobi


----------



## thetourist (21. März 2010)

Geil!! 

Endlich auch mal eins in meiner Größe!


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (21. März 2010)

+





das Ding fährt sich  

gruss.nach.der.Jungfernfahrt. _t.o.o.l_


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. März 2010)




----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2010)

Auch sehr schick, zwei Fragen dazu.

Was ist das für ne KeFü, was für eine Hülse hast du verbaut, damit die KS so hoch sitzt??


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. März 2010)

Kefü ist eine NC17 Stinger für 2-fach und die Hülse ist der untere Teil einer Scott Pilot FR Teleskopsattelstütze. Aussendurchmesser 34,9mm und Innendurchmesser 31,6mm 
Hatte damals an meinem MK4 schon gute 2 Jahre lang ein so selbst gebautes Teil aus einer stinknormalen Scott Sattelstütze, welche ich einfach abgesägt hatte und einen Schlitz hineingesägt hatte, wie er auch im Rahmen vorhanden ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. März 2010)

die Scott Pilot FR bekommt dein Händler ganz einfach über Scott

so kam ich auch an meine...


----------



## Hans (21. März 2010)

nach ein paar Umbauten (Qia-Hebel;Laufräder,Reifen) hier mal meines 

Gewicht wie auf den Bildern 12,38 kg. Griffe wechsle ich noch auf Ergon GA1 Leichtbau.


----------



## wildermarkus (21. März 2010)

@ Hans

Wie laufen denn die Michelin?Welche Größe ist das?
Hab mir auch welche zugelegt.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Hans (21. März 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Hans
> 
> Wie laufen denn die Michelin?Welche Größe ist das?
> Hab mir auch welche zugelegt.
> ...




sind 2,25". Breite Karkasse auf der Flow 57,5 mm bei 2,0 bar. Gewicht 696 und 704 Gramm. Bin erst 2x damit gefahren und auch nichts besonderes. Auf Teer, Feld- und Waldwegen laufen sie vom Gefühl her leichter als die NN.


----------



## Qia (21. März 2010)

Hans schrieb:


> nach ein paar Umbauten (Qia-Hebel;Laufräder,Reifen) hier mal meines
> 
> Gewicht wie auf den Bildern 12,38 kg. Griffe wechsle ich noch auf Ergon GA1 Leichtbau.



Der Hebel steht bei Dir genau wie er soll am hinteren Ende. Wenn der Dämpfer immernoch anliegt, dann liegts an den Verwormungen vom Schweißen im Rohr. Weil so wie der Hebel steht ist er auch gedacht, genau wie bei mir.

Hat sich durch den Dämpferservice was verändert? Hast Du ihn schon entlüftet bei der Dichtung?

Lg
Qia


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. März 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> @stonelebs12
> 
> Welche Größe hat der Hinterreifen? 2,25 oder 2,4?



Hallo.

ist in der Größe 2.4

@bernd e

fahre den Highroller nur vorne und muss sagen: Absolut Top, da kommt kein Schwalbe mehr mit. 

@all,

vielen dank für Lob und Kritik, 
wegen der grauen Fox, hatte ich zuerst auch bedenken, war schon kurz davor ne Lyrik zu ordern. Aber jetzt in Natura gefällt es mir sogar sehr gut.

Die Laufräder werden noch irgendwann getauscht. Der Sattel ist noch nicht ausgerichtet, hatte ich gestern auf der Tour mit leichten Knieproblemen bemerkt, war ja nur ne kleine Testfahrt.

@ollo,
ja das mit der Sattelstütze ist wirklich ärgerlich, ich jedenfalls, habe gestern im Wald mal kurz und laut einen Schrei darauf gelassen  und gut ist es.

So, denn anderen kann ich nur beglückwünschen zu Ihren Aufbauten, wirklich Top, mach echt Spass hier die Litevilles anzuschauen. 

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Kefü ist eine NC17 Stinger für 2-fach und die Hülse ist der untere Teil einer Scott Pilot FR Teleskopsattelstütze. Aussendurchmesser 34,9mm und Innendurchmesser 31,6mm
> Hatte damals an meinem MK4 schon gute 2 Jahre lang ein so selbst gebautes Teil aus einer stinknormalen Scott Sattelstütze, welche ich einfach abgesägt hatte und einen Schlitz hineingesägt hatte, wie er auch im Rahmen vorhanden ist...



Danke für die Infos, dass mit der Stütze ist keine dummer Gedanke.
Mal schauen wo ich so ne Scott bekomme, weiß noch nciht sicher, ob mir die Mindesteinstecktiefe der KS reicht, wenn das 301 da ist.
Nachdem ich nen neuen Sattel hab und andere Pedale muss ich mich da überraschen lassen.


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, dass mit der Stütze ist keine dummer Gedanke.
> Mal schauen wo ich so ne Scott bekomme



-> 





der-gute schrieb:


> die Scott Pilot FR bekommt dein Händler ganz einfach über Scott
> 
> so kam ich auch an meine...


----------



## biker-wug (21. März 2010)

Das meinte ich, muss erstmal schauen, wo im näheren Umkreis ein Scott Händler ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (21. März 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Der Hebel steht bei Dir genau wie er soll am hinteren Ende. Wenn der Dämpfer immernoch anliegt, dann liegts an den Verwormungen vom Schweißen im Rohr. Weil so wie der Hebel steht ist er auch gedacht, genau wie bei mir.
> 
> Hat sich durch den Dämpferservice was verändert? Hast Du ihn schon entlüftet bei der Dichtung?
> 
> ...



Hallo Qia,
der Dämpfer liegt immer noch an, aber nur leicht. Dämpfer hab ich entlüftet. Das "Problem" im Wiegetritt ist seit dem Service viel besser - das ruckartige ist jetzt weg. Bin jetzt mit den Hebeln top zufrieden. Mein Ziel, das "softere" ansprechverhalten des Hinterbau´s  ist zu 100% erreicht.
Werd mal berichten, wenn ich ein größere Singletrail-Tour mit dem 301 mache. Zur Zeit fahr ich meist Rennrad, das ist es nicht so schlammig 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. März 2010)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  Endlich mal wieder ein eher marathonlastiges 301...   
Nur die Züge & Leitungen könnten etwas sauberer verlegt werden..   

Ist das ´ne 100er Reba? - Wirkt so kurz!


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (22. März 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein eher marathonlastiges 301...


so hat das Bike 12,59 kg an der Waage 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> :Nur die Züge & Leitungen könnten etwas sauberer verlegt werden..


Ja, die Züge werden noch gekürzt; das "Bremsleitungskürzungskit" liegt schon im Keller. Wollte jetzt aber erst mal biken 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> :Ist das ´ne 100er Reba? - Wirkt so kurz!


Ja, 100er REBA Team.  Die Teile sind alle vom Litevillevorgänger. Wenn das Sparschwein wieder voll ist, wird noch getunt. Damit es noch schneller wird

gruss._T.O.O.L_


----------



## Gz007 (22. März 2010)

Also die Gabel taugt fürs 301 mal gar nicht :- ). 120 mm sind mMn das absolute Minimum fürs 301.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (22. März 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> Also die Gabel taugt fürs 301 mal gar nicht :- ). 120 mm sind mMn das absolute Minimum fürs 301.


Ja ich weiß, aber das Sparschwein..
Welche 120er empfiehlt sich denn für den Marathoneinsatz? (außer einem blauen Fuchs)

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## Qia (22. März 2010)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, aber das Sparschwein..
> Welche 120er empfiehlt sich denn für den Marathoneinsatz? (außer einem blauen Fuchs)
> 
> _t.o.o.l_



Ich denke, die Reba kann man auf 115 aufstocken internal?

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Reba kann man auf 115 aufstocken internal?



jep, das geht ! (zumindest bei meiner 2008er)
ist aber so nicht überall dokumentiert


----------



## Qia (22. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jep, das geht ! (zumindest bei meiner 2008er)
> ist aber so nicht überall dokumentiert



Da sind dann normalerweise so Distanzstücke dabei, wie bei meiner Revelation, oder?

Bei der Reba muss man die glaube ich nur herausnehmen. Und auf 120 dürfte die doch auch noch zu bringen sein, indem man dort ein Distanzstück verbaut, welches einfach noch 5mm flacher ist, oder?

@t.o.o.l: Dann brauchst Du vielleicht gar keine neue Gabel! Es sei denn, die gefällt die Performance der Reba nicht.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2010)

bei mir ist da ein schwarzer Spacer drinnen (=100mm) den abziehen und man hat 115mm (ich hab am HT einen zweiten rein für 85mm )

ist halt eine etwas ölige Fummlerei aber bei Sram/RockShox gibt es ein Werkstatt Manual als pdf zum runterladen und damit sollte das jeder eigentlich hinbekommen


----------



## gotti (22. März 2010)

@ _t.o.o.l_

Wieviel Federweg hat Dein Hinterbau?
120mm?

Gruß
gotti


----------



## 525Rainer (22. März 2010)

meine u-turn reba hat von haus aus 115mm.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (22. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jep, das geht ! (zumindest bei meiner 2008er)
> ist aber so nicht überall dokumentiert


@Bjoern_U: Wo finde ich denn die Doku? reicht das Sram/RockShox Werkstatt Manual für einen begabten Laienschrauber?


Qia schrieb:


> @t.o.o.l: Dann brauchst Du vielleicht gar keine neue Gabel! Es sei denn, die gefällt die Performance der Reba nicht.
> Lg
> Qia


@Qia: Doch die Reba ist schon ok, ich fahre sie jetzt seit ca.7 Monaten. Das "Aufstocken" würde ich schon mal ausprobieren.



gotti schrieb:


> @ _t.o.o.l_
> Wieviel Federweg hat Dein Hinterbau?
> 120mm?
> Gruß
> gotti


@Gotti: da ist noch ein 140er Umlenkhebel drin, wird aber ausgetauscht

_T.O.O.L_


----------



## baiker007 (22. März 2010)

wildcat_1968 schrieb:


> und hier mein schwarzes Schätzchen




Ähm wie steht denn das bike ohne das es angeleht oder einen ständer hat  oder so ???


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (22. März 2010)

baiker007 schrieb:


> Ähm wie steht denn das bike ohne das es angeleht oder einen ständer hat  oder so ???


mit dem Photoshop-Ständer ? 

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

baiker007 schrieb:


> Ähm wie steht denn das bike ohne das es angeleht oder einen ständer hat  oder so ???



ein liteville kann alles, auch frei stehen 



allerdings gehe ich mal schwer davon aus, dass es das vor der photoshop-behandlung nicht getan hat


----------



## Pittus (22. März 2010)

Siemens Lufthaken, gibt's  im guten Photoshop oder so 

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2010)

baiker007 schrieb:


> Ähm wie steht denn das bike ohne das es angeleht oder einen ständer hat  oder so ???



ich weiß es !   

das Bike muss nur ca. 1/500s alleine stehen bleiben
ein Zweiter hält das Bike, lässt es dann auf Kommando los und springt aus dem Bild dann *klick*
nach dem Bild ist es dann umgefallen........










ne im Ernst, Wildcat hatte das schon mal in einem Thread verraten
er hat eine dünne Stange mit Auflage unter der Innenlagerachse die er in den Boden steckt und hinterher per Photoshop entfernt


----------



## dre (22. März 2010)

... ganz dünne Angelschnüre, auf dem Bild nicht zu erkennen, an einem Helikopter befestigt. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. März 2010)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> @Bjoern_U: Wo finde ich denn die Doku? reicht das Sram/RockShox Werkstatt Manual für einen begabten Laienschrauber?



zu finden hier
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY08_D.pdf
auf Seite 54 bzw. 55

und ja, das ist für jemand der weiß wie man eine 24er Nuss oder ein 10er Gabelschlüssel einsetzt und der was Gummidichtlippen angeht auch nicht gerade der Grobmotoriker ist, problemlos machbar 
bei Aufmachen nur etwas unterlegen bzw. unterstellen, da läuft etwas Öl aus den Rohren und entsprechend braucht man hinterher wieder etwas Öl zum einfüllen. Da dies nur zur Schmierung drinnen ist, kann man auch sehr gut normales Motorenöl verwenden und braucht kein spezielles Gabelöl.
Die Dämpfungsseite aber zu lassen ! Da ist viel mehr Öl drinnen (~110ml) und das ist dann Gabelöl.

Gruß Björn


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Reba kann man auf 115 aufstocken internal?
> 
> Lg
> Qia




Yep, hab ich auch so gemacht! Hatte erst über eine 120mm Manitou nachgedacht, aber ich habe dann doch nur den Spacer meiner REBA rausgeschmissen.. => gut is´ !!  

Selbst mit 100mm war das "marathontechnisch" absolut top! 120mm sind kein muss!

Wünsche einen schönen Tag..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> [....] 120mm sind kein muss!



es ging ja um das 140mm MK8 von _t.o.o.l_      mit seiner "Notlösung" in Form der alten Reba
Beim 140er MK8 sind 120(115)mm an der Front IMHO aber das Minimum des Sinnvollen.
Wenn ich meine U-turn von 150 auf 120 runterdrehe, fährt sich mein Mk8 (Gr. L, 140er Wippe) deutlich "schlechter". Ich habe das Gefühl es rollt nicht bzw. ich würde etwas vor mir herschieben. Das ist so ab 135mm weg. Erst ab (längeren) Steigungen von mehr als 15-18% ist es spürbar lohnend die Front so tief abzusenken.


----------



## _t.o.o.l_ (23. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> es ging ja um das 140mm MK8 von _t.o.o.l_      mit seiner "Notlösung" in Form der alten Reba
> Beim 140er MK8 sind 120(115)mm an der Front IMHO aber das Minimum des Sinnvollen....


Der Umlenkhebel wird noch auf 120mm ausgetauscht, so daß das Tunen der Reba durchaus Sinn macht.....es sei denn, 
mir gefällt der Hinterbau so gut, das ich mich entschließe eine 140er Gabel  zu montieren 

_t.o.o.l_


----------



## Qia (23. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> es ging ja um das 140mm MK8 von _t.o.o.l_      mit seiner "Notlösung" in Form der alten Reba
> Beim 140er MK8 sind 120(115)mm an der Front IMHO aber das Minimum des Sinnvollen.



Naja...man muss schn auch die Sitzposition entsprechend anpassen, sonst kommt eben dieses merkwürdige Tretgefühl zustande. Eine Abgesenkte Gabel für bergauf ist eben was anderes als ein Standardmässig auf Race getrimmtes Setup.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2010)

_t.o.o.l_ schrieb:


> Der Umlenkhebel wird noch auf 120mm ausgetauscht, so daß das Tunen der Reba durchaus Sinn macht.....es sei denn,
> mir gefällt der Hinterbau so gut, das ich mich entschließe eine 140er Gabel  zu montieren



wenn ich die Nachmittags Tour von eben Revue passieren lasse........ ne 140er Gabel eindeutig 

seit dem Mk8 habe ich wieder Muskelkater.........in den Backen vor lauter Dauergrinsen 




Qia schrieb:


> Naja...man muss schn auch die Sitzposition entsprechend anpassen, sonst kommt eben dieses merkwürdige Tretgefühl zustande. Eine Abgesenkte Gabel für bergauf ist eben was anderes als ein Standardmässig auf Race getrimmtes Setup.



klar kann man sich das mit einer Sitzposition "hinbiegen", ist natürlich auch ne persönliche Vorlieben Geschichte, aber so vom subjektiven (Fahr)Gefühl her würde ich mal sagen mit dem 140er Hinterbau + eine 120/115mm Gabel mit "angepasster" Sitzposition verschenkt man Performance die das Gesamtsystem Mk8 aber liefern kann.


Gruß Björn


----------



## ingoshome (23. März 2010)

> ... verschenkt man Performance die das Gesamtsystem Mk8 aber liefern kann.

Und erst recht wenn man die 120er Hebl nimmt!? Vielleicht kann ich ja gar nicht mitreden,
aber aus meiner Erfahrung basierend auf der Nutzung des 301 sehr viel auf Strasse bzw.
echten Langstrecken mit ETA vorne - 60mm im abgesenkten Zustand:

Passt perfekt zu 130mm hinten - weil die werden DANN ja gar nicht genutzt. Muss ich
mir 120er Hebel einbauen um auf Marathonstrecken nur 120mm zu nutzen? Ich glaub nicht!
Ein gut abgestimmtes 301 ist auf einer Marathonstrecke ein Racer der zu viel Reserven hat.
Und wenn ich auf diesen Strecken bleibe dann passt das auch mit 100 oder 115 vorn! basta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2010)

ingoshome schrieb:


> > ... verschenkt man Performance die das Gesamtsystem Mk8 aber liefern kann.
> 
> Und erst recht wenn man die 120er Hebl nimmt!? Vielleicht kann ich ja gar nicht mitreden,
> aber aus meiner Erfahrung basierend auf der Nutzung des 301 sehr viel auf Strasse bzw.
> ...





..you took the words right out of my mouth! 


Ich habe das MK6 mit 130mm hinten, vorne die 115mm getravelte REBA.
Das Rad läuft spritziger, agiler und im Trail ruhiger als mein altes Rocky Element.., aber HALLO!

Aber es bleibt GESCHMACKSACHE und das ist auch gut so! 
Würden alle LVs gleich aussehen, würde ich mir keine anderen ansehen wollen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. März 2010)

_


Bjoern_U. schrieb:



			wenn ich die Nachmittags Tour von eben Revue passieren lasse........ ne 140er Gabel eindeutig 

seit dem Mk8 habe ich wieder Muskelkater.........in den Backen vor lauter Dauergrinsen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ..das habe ich auch!  115mm + gute Fahrtechnik = 140mm
> 
> 
> Gruß


----------



## 525Rainer (24. März 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Ich habe das MK6 mit 130mm hinten, vorne die 115mm getravelte REBA.



ich fahr auch hinten 130mm und vorne die revelation auf 120mm getravelt.
man kann auf keinen fall sagen dass so ein set up nicht sinnvoll ist. man verschenkt überhaupt nix.


----------



## olivier (24. März 2010)

So, meines ist jetzt (ohne gelbe Gabel) auch komplett. Leider sind die Fotos unscharf, aber die nächsten (für Liteville in the Middle Galerie) werden hoffentlich scharf.

















Es ist übrigens ein M mit 140mm Hebel, 32er Talas (neu aus einem Bike ausgebaut, darum in schwarz) Hope V2 vorne, Hope M4 hinten, Hope/DT Comp/Flow/Alu Prolock von WhizzWheels, XTR und etwas XT.


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2010)

Schickes Bike, aber ich fand es ehrlich gesagt, auch mit der gelben Bomber schick!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. März 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> aber die nächsten (für Liteville in the Middle Galerie) werden hoffentlich scharf.



du musst nur das 24-70 (?) etwas mehr abblenden und/oder richtig fokussieren  

schickes Bike
bei den M und kleineren Rahmen muss ich immer stutzen weil die Sattelrohr Abstützung nach vorne fehlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei den M und kleineren Rahmen muss ich immer stutzen weil die Sattelrohr Abstützung nach vorne fehlt



Find das super, mir gefallen die XS, S und M Rahmen deswegen am besten!


----------



## klmp77 (24. März 2010)

bis mk7, die hatten noch keinen aschenbecher.


----------



## biker-wug (24. März 2010)

Naja, den Aschenbecher find ich net schlimm, vor allem net, wenn wirklich ne Leitung durchläuft.

Was unschön ist am MK 8 oder auch 901, ist die "Umwerferdelle" wenn ne Hammerschmidt verbaut ist.


----------



## Nagah (24. März 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens ein M mit 140mm Hebel, 32er Talas (neu aus einem Bike ausgebaut, darum in schwarz) Hope V2 vorne, Hope M4 hinten, Hope/DT Comp/Flow/Alu Prolock von WhizzWheels, XTR und etwas XT.



Was haben denn die Laufräder gekostet?


----------



## Cube Lova (24. März 2010)

@ olivier--> bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das vorne bei dir keine V2 , sondern eine X2 ist.
Hab mich auch schon nach dem Sinn der Bremsenkombo gefragt, weil vorne die eindeutig schwächere cc Bremse ist und hinten die viel stärkere m4.
ride on


----------



## peter301 (24. März 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Was unschön ist am MK 8 oder auch 901, ist die "Umwerferdelle" wenn ne Hammerschmidt verbaut ist.





Was ich am MK 8 total grausam finde, ist der rote Abstreifring an der Sattelstütze. Der geht gar nicht!!:kotz: 
Den könnte Liteville bzw. Syntace gern nochmal in schwarz anbieten! 


 @ Michi und Jo erhört mich bitte 


Ansonsten ist das MK8 sehr schick, wie ich finde! Leider nicht immer auf den Fotos. Finde es in natura deutlich schöner. Ist wohl nicht allzu fotogen !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. März 2010)

ich finde es schon fotogen


----------



## dj eastwood (24. März 2010)

@cube lova, sehe ich genau so.Ist vorne definitiv ne X2.Erkennt man daran ,dass sie zum Kolbendeckel hin abgerundet ist...


----------



## olivier (25. März 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> @cube lova, sehe ich genau so.Ist vorne definitiv ne X2.Erkennt man daran ,dass sie zum Kolbendeckel hin abgerundet ist...



Bestellt war eine V2, auf der Originalschachtel stand V2, auf dem Beipackzettel stand V2, auf der Rückseite vom Bremskörper ist V2 eingrafiert und geliefert wurde sie mit einer Stahlflexleitung ( die ich aus optischen und gewichtsgründen getauscht hab). ;-)
Die Reibfläche der Bremsscheibe ist auch grösser als bei der M4.  

Ich gehe daher immer noch davon aus, dass ich die (neue?) V2 montiert hab.


----------



## akino94 (25. März 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> Bestellt war eine V2, auf der Originalschachtel stand V2, auf dem Beipackzettel stand V2, auf der Rückseite vom Bremskörper ist V2 eingrafiert und geliefert wurde sie mit einer Stahlflexleitung ( die ich aus optischen und gewichtsgründen getauscht hab). ;-)
> Die Reibfläche der Bremsscheibe ist auch grösser als bei der M4.
> 
> Ich gehe daher immer noch davon aus, dass ich die (neue?) V2 montiert hab.



Ist die 2010er, die hat einen kleineren Deckel. Nicht verunsichern lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (25. März 2010)

@akino , schau mal auf den Behälterdeckel vom Bremshebel.....


----------



## scylla (25. März 2010)

@olivier 
ein Foto von der Aufschrift auf deinem Behälterdeckel könnte die Diskussion hier sehr schnell beenden


----------



## dj eastwood (25. März 2010)

Liebe Scylla, die Behälterdeckel der Bremshebel haben leider nicht viel zu sagen , Hope nimmt es da nicht so genau. Ich will hier jetzt auch nicht ewig weiter diskutieren Soll nur ein Hinweis sein. Wenn man die Bilder einer X2 und einer V2 googelt erkennt man den Unterschied.Die Bremsen unterscheiden sich lediglich im Bremssattel. 
Grüße


----------



## scylla (25. März 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Liebe Scylla, die Behälterdeckel der Bremshebel haben leider nicht viel zu sagen , Hope nimmt es da nicht so genau. Ich will hier jetzt auch nicht ewig weiter diskutieren Soll nur ein Hinweis sein. Wenn man die Bilder einer X2 und einer V2 googelt erkennt man den Unterschied.Die Bremsen unterscheiden sich lediglich im Bremssattel.
> Grüße



Ich hab auch vorhin gegoogelt. Allerdings hab ich nur Bilder von der alten V2 gefunden, und eines von der neuen, auf dem ausgerechnet der Sattel nur von hinten zu erkennen war . Bei der alten sieht der Sattel in der Tat anders aus als der am Rad von Olivier, bei der neuen weiß ich es leider nicht. Bei den neuen Hope Bremsen sieht allerdings die Graphik auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter-Deckel anders aus. 
Deswegen auch die Frage nach einem Foto... dass man zumindest erkennen kann ob alt oder neu


----------



## dj eastwood (25. März 2010)

Wusste gar nicht , dass an den Bremssätteln der V2 was verändert wurde. Ich dachte nur die Griffe und der Sattel der M4??


----------



## dj eastwood (25. März 2010)

Also bei Bike- components.de wird die neue V2 geführt,leider ohne Bild In der Beschreibung steht aber, dass der Behälterdeckel am Bremssattel verkleinert wurde. Passt also alles und ich hab wieder was gelernt !!


----------



## olivier (25. März 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Also bei Bike- components.de wird die neue V2 geführt,leider ohne Bild In der Beschreibung steht aber, dass der Behälterdeckel am Bremssattel verkleinert wurde. Passt also alles und ich hab wieder was gelernt !!


Da ich gerade in einem Sitzungszimmer in Amsterdam sitz und mein bike ganz alleine in Zürich ist (hoff meine Freundin kuschelt es noch etwas heute abend  ) kann ich erst am Wochenende ein Foto machen. 

Die Deckel auf den Ausgleichsbehältern waren tatsächlich unterschiedlich. Ich habe die aber so getauscht dass man zweimal den gleichen sieht. Die beiden Deckel der V2 sind jetzt "unten" die beiden Deckel der M4 "oben".


----------



## dre (25. März 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> ...in einem Sitzungszimmer in Amsterdam sitz ...



...deswegen heißt es ja wohl auch so.


----------



## olivier (26. März 2010)

Meine V2 von hinten 

Die V2 hatte den gleichen Deckel wie das Bild der goldenen weiter oben. Ich habe aber wie schon erwähnt die Deckel gewechselt und habe jetzt bei beiden Hebeln oben die GB Flagge und unten das Tech Signet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (27. März 2010)

... endlich kann es los gehen...





[/URL][/IMG]

12,5 Kg laut Waage.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. März 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/603557]
	
[/URL]

Ich war mal so frei, meine Augen möchten gerne mehr sehen, danke
Sehr schönes 301, und die Pike einfach


----------



## dre (28. März 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, meine Augen möchten gerne mehr sehen, danke
> Sehr schönes 301, und die Pike einfach



yep


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. März 2010)

@dre: kontrolliere unbedingt die Länge der hinteren Bremsleitung bei voll eingefedert !
(dafür Dämpfer aushängen oder Luft ablassen)

Der Bogen deiner Bremsleitung hinten an der Schwinge kommt mir dafür viel zu kurz vor, denn beim einfedern ändert sich die benötigte Länge
Ich hatte es auch erst so, nach dem kontrollieren sieht es nun so aus


----------



## der-gute (28. März 2010)

in schätzungsweise 4-7 Tagen kommt hier endlich mal wieder ein altes 301 zum Vorschein
;-)


----------



## dre (28. März 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @dre: kontrolliere unbedingt die Länge der hinteren Bremsleitung bei voll eingefedert !
> (dafür Dämpfer aushängen oder Luft ablassen)
> 
> Der Bogen deiner Bremsleitung hinten an der Schwinge kommt mir dafür viel zu kurz vor, denn beim einfedern ändert sich die benötigte Länge
> Ich hatte es auch erst so, nach dem kontrollieren sieht es nun so aus



... dank für den Hinweis, wird sofort kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> in schätzungsweise 4-7 Tagen kommt hier endlich mal wieder ein altes 301 zum Vorschein
> ;-)





...ich versuchs mal etwas früher, vielleicht interessierts ja noch jemanden? 

MK3 XL in gold im Großstadtdschungel fotografiert.

Gewicht: keine Ahnung...
Gabel: FOX Vanilla R 140mm
LRS: Easton Havoc
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 90mm
Lenker: Easton EA70
Bremsen: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Kurbel: XTR
Speichenreflektoren: M3 

so, und jetzt die Bilder:


----------



## Ergowolf (29. März 2010)

Kleines Update meines MK7 in Titansilber


----------



## supasini (29. März 2010)

sehr hübsches Radel!
Musste jetzt nur noch dreckisch machen!!!


----------



## Pittus (29. März 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...ich versuchs mal etwas früher, vielleicht interessierts ja noch jemanden?
> 
> *MK3 XL in gold* im Großstadtdschungel fotografiert.



 Dachte die Goldedition war dem MK 2 überlassen


Pitt


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. März 2010)

@Pitt: ääähhhh, keine Ahnung..., auf meinem Rahmen steht jedenfalls MK3 drauf. Aber ich bin auch recht stark Farbenblind..., vielleicht isset garnicht gold 


@Ergowolf: Normalerweise gefallen mir die silbernen Rahmen eher nicht so gut aber Deines macht echt was her durch die schöne Farbzusammenstellung mit den weissen Teilen. Gefällt mir sehr gut! 
Sind das 2.25er Fat Alberts?


----------



## Lhafty (30. März 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> Meine V2



Darf ich da noch mal kurz einhaken? Das Ding hat mich so angefixt, dass ich jetzt auch eine V2 (09er zu unglaublich günstigem Kurs bei BC) erstanden habe. Allerdings nur VR. Wie würdet ihr ergänzen? M4 oder reicht eine X2 hinten? Die X2 passt ja optisch zur V2 wegen des einzelnen Kolbens (pro Seite), aber die M4 ist halt auch sehr schön. Preislich macht es 15 Euro aus, ist also nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend.


----------



## dj eastwood (30. März 2010)

@Lhafty
Ich hatte auch mal vorne die V2 und hinten die X2. Beide mit 203er Scheiben. Die Bremsleistung geht aber schon stark auseinander... weiß nicht was Du wiegst, aber ich würde auf jedenfall die M4 nehmen. Ich hab jetzt vorne und hinten  V2, dass passt jetzt so. Gewicht sind fahrfertige 92Kg


----------



## olivier (30. März 2010)

Ich weiss nicht wo du unterwegs bist und wie viel du wiegst, würde aber auch ne M4 dranbauen. Ich konnte meine Bremsen noch nicht "richtig" Testen (nur 300hm am Stück) bin aber bis jetzt zufrieden. 

Wenn es ums Gewicht geht würde ich eher die Stahlflexleitung auf Kevlar umbauen und dafür die M4 nehmen. Bremspower hat man nie genug!


----------



## hardflipper (30. März 2010)

Also für hinten sollte die X2 mit großen Scheiben reichen. 300 hm mache ich auch mit 140er am Heck. Aber ich bin nur 76 kg leicht.


----------



## Lhafty (31. März 2010)

@hardflipper: Geht sicher, Sheldon sagt ja auch, HR Bremsen sind nur Deko . Aber letzlich habe ich mich meiner extrem schlechten Erfahrungen mit einer bei weit weniger als 300Hm versagenden Marta erinnert. Und dann hatte Freund Wellmann auch noch genau die hier zu liegen und damit können wir meine Bremsenproblem ad acta legen und wieder schöne 301er in der Galerie anschauen.







@dj eastwood: Danke für den Kommentar. Deine Kombi ist echt heftig, ich glaube die rechtfertigt mein Fahrstil in keiner Weise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (31. März 2010)

Jetzt musst du nur noch die Deckel auf den Ausgleichsbehältern so tauschen, dass du links und rechts den gleichen Deckel sichtbar (oben) hast ;-)

Ich habe auch zwei Bremsen mit verschiedenen Deckeln bekommen. Allerdings sind sie bei mir genau anderst rum wie bei dir. Macht Hope das nach dem Zufallsprinzip?


----------



## Lhafty (31. März 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> Jetzt musst du nur noch die Deckel auf den Ausgleichsbehältern so tauschen, dass du links und rechts den gleichen Deckel sichtbar (oben) hast ;-)
> 
> Ich habe auch zwei Bremsen mit verschiedenen Deckeln bekommen. Allerdings sind sie bei mir genau anderst rum wie bei dir. Macht Hope das nach dem Zufallsprinzip?



Ja, zum Glück geht das ja jetzt mit den Tech Hebeln  Die M4 ist eine 2010er, die V2 eine 2009er, deshalb der Unterschied. Ich denke, ich nehme trotzdem die "alte" Union Jack nach oben. 
Wo hast du denn deine Kevlar Leitungen her?


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2010)

so

tataaaaa

mein Anti-MK8 zum Preis von 1,5 301MK8 Rahmen ;-)













Gewicht errechnet und zum Teil gewogen: 12.397 g

Liteville 301 MK3 XL
DT SSD210
Syntace P6
Syntace Superspin
Syntace Superlock 38
RockShox Revelation Team Dual Air MaxleLite
DT EX1750
Avid Elixir CR 203/185
MountainKing 2.4 Supersonic
MountainKing 2.4 Protection
Syntace Spacer 2 x 10 mm
Syntace Litecap
Thomson X4 100mm 10° 31.6
Syntace Vector 31.8 2014 12° 720mm
Ergon Griffe GA1 L
XTR Schalthebel
XTR Shadow
XTR Kurbel
XTR Kette
XT Kassette
XTR E-Type
NC-17 Sudpin III
SQLab 611 ltd Worldcup 14 cm
+ Sonstiges


----------



## ollo (31. März 2010)

@der gute...... mal wieder ein Klassiker .......bei Deinem Sattelstützen Auszug mach ich mir echt Gedanken, Deine Schrittlänge ist nur 1 cm mehr als bei mir. Wo steht die Stütze, bei 13 ????  und mit der Sattelstellung  kommst Du auch klar ??


----------



## ribisl (31. März 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Kleines Update meines MK7 in Titansilber



Mal ein wirklich Schönes  (abgesehen vom Satteltascherl)
Black is not beautiful anymore.....


----------



## ollo (31. März 2010)

@ribisl

wie macht sich die Gabel ?? die meiner Frau hat nach 10 km angefangen zu Klackern bei schnellen Schlägen


----------



## DannyBoyKN (31. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> so
> 
> tataaaaa
> 
> ...



Ist das 'ne Avid Elixir CR 2010 ? Stelle gerade mein MK8 zusammen und hab' ebenfalls die Avid ausgesucht! Würde mich interessieren wie Deine ersten Erfahrungen damit sein werden. Vielleicht kannst Du ja demnächst darüber berichten.

Im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379466 wurde bereits einiges darüber geschrieben. Die Bremse hat wohl in ihren allerersten Tagen (2008) noch Kinder-Krankheiten gehabt, welche doch mittlerweile verflogen sind ... zumindest wird nicht mehr über diese Probleme berichtet. 

PS: Kann mich _ollo_ nur anschliessen: Deine Sattelstütze+Sattel sieht wirklich "abgehoben" aus. Da würde ich mich nicht draufsetzen ...


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2010)

und der Umwerfer tut nicht und das Schaltwerk auch nicht und die vordere Bremsleitung is zu lang...

das Radl wurde heuten endständig zusammen gebaut, aber noch nicht fahrfertig gemacht

hier gehts nur um die Optik, ich saß noch nich mal druf ;-)

@DanniBoyKN:
hab die Elixir CR schon seit letztem Sommer an meinem Argon FR
ich finde sie von der Bremsleistung gigantisch, aber sie is zur Zeit sau laut...
dafür fahr ich sie auch IMMEr
das Rad steht auch mal bei -5°C oder Dauerregen den ganzen Tag draussen
für mich eine Sorglos-Bremse - kein Nachstellen bisher


----------



## dj eastwood (31. März 2010)

@der gute:

sehr schöner Aufbau!! Ist die Revelation auf 140 bzw.130 getravelt? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (31. März 2010)

130, da der Hinterbau MK3-typisch nur 115mm hat

wird aber mit den vollen 150mm gefahren, sobald ich das X-12 Upgrade Kit kaufe...


----------



## dj eastwood (31. März 2010)

Noch ne Frage zum Lenker, ich dachte den Vector 2014 gibt's nur bis 700mm??

Grüße


----------



## hardflipper (31. März 2010)

Das Rad vom Guten gefällt mir richtig gut!

Ich bin zwar kein Rizer Freund aber da passt´s echt spitze!


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2010)

das is ein 700er


----------



## ollo (31. März 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> und der Umwerfer tut nicht und das Schaltwerk auch nicht und die vordere Bremsleitung is zu lang...
> 
> das Radl wurde heuten endständig zusammen gebaut, aber noch nicht fahrfertig gemacht
> 
> ...



kann doch keiner riechen, das das Rad gerade mal out of the Shop oder out of the Keller ist


----------



## der-gute (31. März 2010)

Liegt daran, das es bis zur Fertigstellung noch ne Weile dauert, da mein Berufsstand leider keine vier freien Tage hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feller (2. April 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
So, hier ist mein 301 in xxl und 140 umlenkhebel.
frohe ostern


----------



## Gz007 (2. April 2010)

zum Glück bin ich nicht so groß *duckundweg*


----------



## hardflipper (2. April 2010)

Dito, wobei ich es optisch noch schön finde, aber der Radstand ist ja bei der Größe und Gabellänge schon fast 2 m lang...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. April 2010)

ja die Proportionen beim XXL Rahmen sehen schon extrem aus 
rein optisch würden 29" Räder dies bestimmt kaschieren


----------



## hardflipper (3. April 2010)

Ich finde es schon nicht schlecht, sieht halt wie ein Männerbike und nicht wie ein Kinderradl aus.


----------



## der-gute (3. April 2010)

für XXL aber ganz schön lang, der Vorbau!


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

wo wir grad bei großen Schrittlängen sind... mein 2010er Aufbau:





hat schon gut zugelegt, das gute  mit dem LR-Satz bin ich dann auch ready for 36... mal schauen, wann das kommt


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

Wie weit schaut denn die Stütze raus? Also bis zur welcher Markierung? Hätte ich am Ende doch einen L, statt XL nehmen können


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

14,5  grad an der grenze sozusagen... schicksal bei 94cm schrittlänge und 1,85


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

ui, ein Mann mit Frauenbeinen ;-)

mir is irgendwie nich so recht Wohl bei so weit ausgezogener Stütze...

hab schon 3 Stützen verbogen in meinem Leben, darunter auch eine Salsa Shaft in 31.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

@der-gute: ach, carbon verbiegt nicht


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

stimmt...

darum hab ich auch immer schon Phantomschmerzen von den Carbonsplittern in meinem Sa**, die vielleicht mal dort landen werden!

;-)


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

Hey Jungs, die P6 ist so unfassbar schwer, die kann gar nicht brechen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich fahre einen XL Rahmen bei 12. D.h. einen L müsste ich dann bei 15 fahren, wenn das Sitzrohr vom L genau 3 cm kürzer ist!!??!? Das wäre knapp.


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

eben

knapp wird auch schnell zu "zu wenig", wenn du andere Pedale und nen anderen Sattel nutzt


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

Mich verlocken halt die 2 cm weniger an Radstand. Auch wenn mir Liteville mangelndes Fahrkönnen unterstellt, so bin ich mit etwas kürzeren Radständen einfach DEUTLICH schneller in sehr kurvigen, verwinkelten Trails.


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

ja, das wäre noch knapper wie bei mir... aber genau das was du schreibst ist auch bei mir der ausschlaggebende punkt für das L geworden: der radstand. davon abgesehen, dass mein oberkörper eben entsprechend kurz ist...

hat aber auch nachteile - an absenkbare stützen brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht zu denken - in der länge kommen die vermutlich so oder so nicht.


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

Deswegen jammere ich ja schon seit Jahren nach einem XL in kurz. 

Und die Strafe dafür heisst jetzt MK8.


----------



## MichiP (5. April 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ja, das wäre noch knapper wie bei mir... aber genau das was du schreibst ist auch bei mir der ausschlaggebende punkt für das L geworden: der radstand. davon abgesehen, dass mein oberkörper eben entsprechend kurz ist...
> 
> hat aber auch nachteile - an absenkbare stützen brauch ich eigentlich gar nicht zu denken - in der länge kommen die vermutlich so oder so nicht.




gibt doch extra ein Fred für langbeinige absenkbare Sattelstützennutzer.


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

die Stütze is kein Problem

hab ne Scott Pilot FR Hülse und ne Kindshox i950 31.6
passt perfekt mit Luft in beide Richtungen...

ich mach nacher mal n Foddo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

japp, das wär' interesting! danke!


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

ok, trotz 301-Galerie ein 901 mit Scott Pilot FR Stütze und KS i950 für große Kerls:





hier die Stütze in meiner Einschubtiefe:





hier der maximale Auszug der Hülse:





die KS is maximal drin, da wäre also auch noch was möglich...


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

sehr interessant - danke!


----------



## gab-star (5. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ok, trotz 301-Galerie ein 901 mit Scott Pilot FR Stütze und KS i950


Wisst du vieleicht wo mann nen Scott Pilot FR Stütze kaufen kann?
Ich habe schon rundgeguckt aber leider ohne Erfolg


----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

eigentlich bekommt die jeder Scott Händler

einfach dort anrufen und bestellen lassen...

kostet so ca. 40 Euro


----------



## ollo (5. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> stimmt...
> 
> darum hab ich auch immer schon Phantomschmerzen von den Carbonsplittern in meinem Sa**, die vielleicht mal dort landen werden!
> 
> ;-)




denkste Schei.sse kriegste Schei.sse......ollos Law


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. April 2010)

das is genauso wahr, wie das sich der Arzt einer Gruppe immer als erstes verletzt...


----------



## ollo (5. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is genauso wahr, wie das sich der Arzt einer Gruppe immer als erstes verletzt...des guten Law



und punkt


----------



## Brausa (5. April 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> 14,5  grad an der grenze sozusagen... schicksal bei 94cm schrittlänge und 1,85



Warum an der Grenze? Ich hab auch 14,5 und die Stütze sogar noch ein bissl kürzen können. Mit der reduzierten Mindesteinstecktiefe von 12cm könnte ich sie noch weiter kürzen, von daher sollte z.B. auch Markierung 16 gehen.
Was mich aber wundert, warum ich scheinbar einen überdurchschnittlich hohen Auszug fahren muss? Ich habe 4cm weniger Schrittlänge...


----------



## hardflipper (5. April 2010)

Du solltest die Buffalos nicht zum Biken anziehen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2010)

@brausa:

höhe könnte auch am Sattel liegen?
Es zählt außerdem weniger die Markierung an der sattelstütze (nach der könnte ich auch noch deutlich mehr) als vielmehr die am Rahmen!


----------



## gab-star (6. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> eigentlich bekommt die jeder Scott Händler
> einfach dort anrufen und bestellen lassen...
> kostet so ca. 40 Euro


danke


----------



## elmono (10. April 2010)

Und auch vom 301 ein Bild mit einigen Aktualisierungen:

der kurze 700er Lenker ist vom 901 gekommen, dann noch ein paar leichte Reifen und kleine Bremsscheibe hinten, weil die 185er krumm war.

Nach den Fat Albert sind die Reifen ungewohnt schmal und haben verdammt wenig Rollwiederstand. Mal gucken wie lange sie halten...


----------



## scylla (10. April 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Nach den Fat Albert sind die Reifen ungewohnt schmal und haben verdammt wenig Rollwiederstand. Mal gucken wie lange sie halten...



Mal sehen, wie lange du sie aus-hälst 
Eine Pike passt für meinen Geschmack so gar nicht mit der Bereifung zusammen ... aber das kann man bestimmt auch anders sehen.


----------



## elmono (10. April 2010)

Naja, bei trockenem Boden passts. Die DH Strecke die ich auf der Tour heute mitgenommen hab, ging ganz gut.


----------



## Helium (11. April 2010)

Finde elmonos 301 richtig schön und die Pike ist sowieso eine klasse Gabel, passt perfekt ins 301 MK1-7.
Am besten die Coil U-Turn, ist zwar ein bischen schwer, dafür hat sie eine tolle Performance und ist multifunktional einsetzbar.
Die Reifen sind jedoch schon grenzwertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (11. April 2010)

ja... hinten geht der RaRa noch... aber vorn? Kein Spaß...


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Schatzi








Bitte nur hilfreiche Kommentare zu den Bremsscheiben  Ich weiß selber noch nicht so richtig, was ich damit machen soll... wird wohl auf Centerlock-Adapter abdrehen rauslaufen, damit die Hope Floating Scheiben endlich passen 
Alles andere darf zerrissen werden 

PS: Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand eine Drehbank im Keller und zu viel Zeit?


----------



## RaceFace67 (11. April 2010)

gefällt! nen klassischer aufbau. nen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich mir noch überlegen, ansonsten nix zum schimpfen


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gefällt! nen klassischer aufbau. nen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich mir noch überlegen, ansonsten nix zum schimpfen



Jepp, kommt auf jeden Fall noch einer dran. Und ein Rockguard.
Bis dahin fährt's auch ohne super


----------



## RaceFace67 (11. April 2010)

war kein rockguard dabei oder warum machst ihn nicht dran? den würde ich widerum sofort dran bauen... hat schon so manchen gerettet. ist die bremsleitung von unten nach hinten rum hoch gelegt? (HR)


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> war kein rockguard dabei oder warum machst ihn nicht dran? den würde ich widerum sofort dran bauen... hat schon so manchen gerettet. ist die bremsleitung von unten nach hinten rum hoch gelegt? (HR)



Den Rockguard muss man ja beim Mk8 separat dazubestellen. Hat mein Händler leider irgendwie verpennt... deswegen hab ich ihn noch nicht. Sonst wäre er schon längst dran. 
Mit der Bremsleitung hab ich ein bisschen rumgespielt. Unten an der Strebe lang und dann von hinten hoch war bisher das beste, auf das ich gekommen bin. Hätt's gerne noch nach innen gelegt, aber dann hat die Leitung an der Scheibe gestreift, deswegen ging das nicht. Für bessere Vorschläge bin ich immer aufgeschlossen


----------



## olivier (11. April 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gefällt! nen klassischer aufbau. nen Kettenstrebenschutz würde ich mir noch überlegen, ansonsten nix zum schimpfen



Wieso ein Kettenstrebenschutz?
Ist doch schon was draufgeklebt. Reicht euch das nicht?

@ Scylla: Ist das eine schwarze Talas? Wo hast du die her?


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> @ Scylla: Ist das eine schwarze Talas? Wo hast du die her?



Nö, eine Vanilla. Die sind standardmäßig schwarz. 

Wenn du eine schwarze Talas suchst, könntest du mal beim Händler nach OEM Modellen fragen. Rotwild verbaut z.B. schwarze Talas Gabeln... wenn du ein bisschen Glück hast kommst du so zu einer. Oder im Gebrauchtmarkt nach einer Gabel schauen, die aus einem (neuen) Komplettrad rausgeflogen ist...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. April 2010)

von der Notwendigkeit des Rockguard bin ich immer noch nicht so wirklich überzeugt
mein MK8 hat gestern die ersten 500km voll gemacht und bisher ist das Schaltwerk nur dreckig hat aber nicht den geringsten Kratzer.
Anderes als der Fahrer, der gestern nach einer Bodenprobennahme 2 1/2h in der Notaufnahme verbringen durfte und mit der Diagnose eines angebrochenen Schlüsselbeins nach Hause entlassen wurde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> von der Notwendigkeit des Rockguard bin ich immer noch nicht so wirklich überzeugt
> mein MK8 hat gestern die ersten 500km voll gemacht und bisher ist das Schaltwerk nur dreckig hat aber nicht den geringsten Kratzer.
> Anderes als der Fahrer, der gestern nach einer Bodenprobennahme 2 1/2h in der Notaufnahme verbringen durfte und mit der Diagnose eines angebrochenen Schlüsselbeins nach Hause entlassen wurde....



mein Beileid... zu Saisonstart natürlich besonders eklig 

Ohne Rockguard geht's natürlich auch. Sonst wäre bei anderen Bikes ja ständig das Schaltwerk hin. 
Aber warum drauf verzichten? Auf die zusätzlichen 100g kommt's mir auch nicht mehr an, wenn ich mir damit den Ärger wegen einem abgebrochenen Schaltwerk ersparen kann. Ich muss mir nur mal den Zustand von dem  Rockguard am 901 anschauen, um mich davon zu überzeugen


----------



## coastalwolf (11. April 2010)

olivier schrieb:


> Wieso ein Kettenstrebenschutz?
> Ist doch schon was draufgeklebt. Reicht euch das nicht?



Sehe ich genauso. Ich fahre das Mk8 ohne zusätzlichen Schutz.


----------



## elmono (11. April 2010)

Wenns wirklich ruppig wird ist ein ordentlicher Kettenstrebenschutz allein schon wegen der Geräuschentwicklung von Vorteil.

Wirklich hübsches 301. Aber wieso nicht direkt die Naben als 6-Loch? Bzw. was ist schlecht an den Shimano-Scheiben? Nur für die Optik würde ich die Naben nicht kaputtmachen.


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich ruppig wird ist ein ordentlicher Kettenstrebenschutz allein schon wegen der Geräuschentwicklung von Vorteil.
> 
> Wirklich hübsches 301. Aber wieso nicht direkt die Naben als 6-Loch? Bzw. was ist schlecht an den Shimano-Scheiben? Nur für die Optik würde ich die Naben nicht kaputtmachen.



Ich bin eben ganz naiv davon ausgegangen, dass die Centerlock-Adapter von DT funktionieren 
Und ich will nicht die Naben abdrehen, sondern nur die Adapter. An den Shimano-Scheiben ist auch nix falsch. Nur musste ich halt hinten eine Avid Scheibe nehmen wegen der Größe (die 180er Shimano Scheibe ist zu klein), und die beiden unterschiedlichen Scheiben stören mich


----------



## Gz007 (11. April 2010)

kleiner Tip: bei gocycle gibts nun Matchmaker für Hope+XTR Shifter. Ist leichter und sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## Ergowolf (11. April 2010)

Biste dir mit den hebelstellungen von bremse und Schaltung sicher??? Oder ist das die Einstellung für stehend steil überm Vorbau pedalierend???

Sieht so relativ unergonomisch aus.

gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Biste dir mit den hebelstellungen von bremse und Schaltung sicher??? Oder ist das die Einstellung für stehend steil überm Vorbau pedalierend???
> 
> Sieht so relativ unergonomisch aus.
> 
> ...



hatte auf der Probefahrt nen Inbusschlüssel dabei


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen Schatzi
> 
> 
> ...Alles andere darf zerrissen werden



...ich finds zu sauber 

Ansonsten: Schöner Aufbau und ich bin mal auf Dein Feedback zur Gabel gespannt. Was hast Du als Floh denn jetzt für eine Feder eingesetzt?


@Björn: Gute Besserung!


----------



## scylla (12. April 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...ich finds zu sauber



extra fürs Foto nochmal in der Badewanne geschrubbt 



schulte69 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Schöner Aufbau und ich bin mal auf Dein Feedback zur Gabel gespannt. Was hast Du als Floh denn jetzt für eine Feder eingesetzt?



Out of the Box war sie Mist  
Da hat sich Fox wohl was von RS abgeschaut und liefert jetzt auch mit schlecht eingestellten Ölständen aus. Eigentlich sollte man für den Preis was besseres erwarten 
Na ja, ich hab's einfach behoben, statt mich drüber aufzuregen und jetzt ist sie klasse 
Hab die lila Feder verbaut. Die hat sich auf der ersten Ausfahrt auch genau richtig angefühlt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> mein Beileid... zu Saisonstart natürlich besonders eklig





schulte69 schrieb:


> @Björn: Gute Besserung!



Danke !

Job & Familien bedingt hätte ich diese Woche eh eine (Zwangs) Pause einlegen müssen und nicht fahren können
Da abgestützt auf einem Lenker ich relativ schmerzfrei bin, kann ich dann zur Not wenigstens ein wenig gemäßigtes GA Training mit dem Rennrad machen. 
Seit das 301 im Haus ist kommt das viel zu kurz, ich will immer nur MK8 fahren  

Gruß Björn


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. April 2010)

also die Diskussion um Rockguard... da gehts nicht nur um Schaltwerk-Schutz, sondern auch ums Ausfallende - gab's hier schon einige Diskussionen - möchte die Diskussion nicht noch einmal aufflammen lassen, aber dieses Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.

Oder ist da beim mk8 was anders?

Also der aufgeklebte Kettenstrebenschutz ist schnell durch - hinten am Ausfallende ist gar keiner, da ist dann noch schneller weg - und eben Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> extra fürs Foto nochmal in der Badewanne geschrubbt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

jaja..., die Ölstände..., gut, dass ich meine Vanilla gebraucht gekauft habe und der Vorbesitzer Motoröl im passenden Volumen eingefüllt hat 
Zu viel Öl hatte wahrscheinlich noch keiner in seiner neuen Gabel, oder? Wenn man bei jedem Käufer 5 ml weniger einfüllt, kann man als Unternehmen bei den heutigen Ölpreisen gut was einsparen...

Viel Spaß mit Deinem MK8!!!


----------



## tofino73 (14. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Darf mich nun auch zu den Litevillern zählen und bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines MK3 Rahmens. Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen gleich komplett neu lackieren, er ist aber in einem sehr guten Zustand und bekommt deshalb erst im Winter ein neues Lackkleid inkl. QIA-Hebeln ;-)
Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ein 19.5cm langes Gabelschaftrohr von der Länge her reicht, wenn ich unter dem Vorbau keine Spacer montieren werde? Das Steuerrohr ist bei meinem L-Rahmen 15cm lang.





Happy trails


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2010)

mit syntace-vorbauten müsste es passen
die haben eine sehr geringe mindesteinstecktiefe

edith:
ich würde einen eloxierten Rahmen nicht lackieren
du bekommst keine bessere Oberfläche als das Eloxal!
zum MK3 - fahr ersmal die 115mm und schau ob dir das reicht.
mein MK3 bekommt das X-12 Upgrade Kit von LV
das macht mehr Sinn - knapp unter 130 mm Federweg und neue Druckstreben mit X-12


----------



## Qia (14. April 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Darf mich nun auch zu den Litevillern zählen und bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines MK3 Rahmens. Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen gleich komplett neu lackieren, er ist aber in einem sehr guten Zustand und bekommt deshalb erst im Winter ein neues Lackkleid inkl. QIA-Hebeln ;-)
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ein 19.5cm langes Gabelschaftrohr von der Länge her reicht, wenn ich unter dem Vorbau keine Spacer montieren werde? Das Steuerrohr ist bei meinem L-Rahmen 15cm lang.
> ...



Schick!

Der Gabelschaft könnte sich ganz knapp ausgehen....je nachdem, was für einen Vorbau Du fahren willst. Bei den Syntace reicht ja 38mm einstecktiefe.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. April 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Bei den Syntace reicht ja 38mm einstecktiefe.



stimmt nicht.... !  

das sind 28mm (Superforce), 32mm (F99, F139, F109, F119, F149) und 34mm (Force 1.5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (14. April 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ein 19.5cm langes Gabelschaftrohr von der Länge her reicht, wenn ich unter dem Vorbau keine Spacer montieren werde?


Sollte reichen.
Ich fahre bei meinem 301 MK3 L eine Schaftlänge von 20,4cm mit 1cm  Spacer in Verbindung mit einem F119 Vorbau..
Gruß
gotti


----------



## tofino73 (14. April 2010)

Merci viermal, dann geht es in dem Fall weiter mit Zusammenbauen- Happy trails


----------



## Qia (14. April 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> stimmt nicht.... !
> 
> das sind 28mm (Superforce), 32mm (F99, F139, F109, F119, F149) und 34mm (Force 1.5)







menno!

Lg
Qia


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. April 2010)

Hi Tofino,

ich sag auch nochmal schnell was dazu:

Ich hab mir ne gebrauchte Vanilla mit 19,7 mm Gabelschaft gekauft. Mit Erschrecken dann festgestellt, dass es mit meinem alten Vorbau keinesfalls passte usw.

Lösung:

MK3 XL = 16 cm Steuerrohr
Syntace Superspin
Syntace Superforce (28 mm Mindesteinstecktiefe)

==> PASST, aber wirklich auf den mm

Kurz: Sollte passen bei Dir aber nur ohne Spacer und niedrig klemmenden Vorbauten so um die 35- max 40 mm würde ich tippen.

Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß mit Deinem LV!


----------



## Plextor (15. April 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Darf mich nun auch zu den Litevillern zählen und bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines MK3 Rahmens. Eigentlich wollte ich den Rahmen gleich komplett neu lackieren, er ist aber in einem sehr guten Zustand und bekommt deshalb erst im Winter ein neues Lackkleid inkl. QIA-Hebeln ;-)
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ein 19.5cm langes Gabelschaftrohr von der Länge her reicht, wenn ich unter dem Vorbau keine Spacer montieren werde? Das Steuerrohr ist bei meinem L-Rahmen 15cm lang.
> ...



Gabel wird mit 19,5 cm passen, jedoch ohne Spacer !

Habe so meine DT Swiss EXC 150mm gefahren, ging super 

Vorbau ist Syntace SUPERFORCE


----------



## biker-rotscher (19. April 2010)

Hier mal mein Mk8


----------



## lexle (19. April 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Mk8



Sauber 


Bist der gleiche "Kurzbeinler" wie ich wenn ich die Stütze sehe


----------



## biker-rotscher (19. April 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Bist der gleiche "Kurzbeinler" wie ich wenn ich die Stütze sehe



Und erst noch klein geraten . Daher Rahmen S.


----------



## graubündenbiker (19. April 2010)

@biker-rotscher:
Geiles Teil, gefällt mir sehr gut! Bei dem Anblick kann ich es kaum noch abwarten. 

Mit der Gabel bin ich auch wieder ans überlegen gekommen, ob ich auch noch von der Durolux auf Lyrik umschwenke, oder doch die Totem aus dem Angebot? 

Was mich interessieren würde: Hast du die Lyrik mal auf die Waage gelegt? Kommt die unter 2,3kg?
Und ist die Druckstufe wirksam? Frage deshalb, weil bei der Gabel meines Bruders sowohl bei High- aus auch bei der Lowspeed Druckstufe die Verstellung nahezu unwirksam ist. Dies sollte doch bei der neuen MiCo DH besser sein?

Danke wenn du mir die eine oder andere Frage beantworten kannst. 

Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch mal zu sagen: Schönes Bike, ein stimmiger und funktioneller Aufbau! Viel Spaß damit! 

Grüße in die Schweiz, Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-rotscher (19. April 2010)

graubündenbiker schrieb:


> @biker-rotscher:
> Geiles Teil, gefällt mir sehr gut! Bei dem Anblick kann ich es kaum noch abwarten.
> 
> Mit der Gabel bin ich auch wieder ans überlegen gekommen, ob ich auch noch von der Durolux auf Lyrik umschwenke, oder doch die Totem aus dem Angebot?
> ...



Hallo Max
Zuerst Danke für dein Kommentar.

Zur Lyrik: Das Gewicht habe ich erst nach dem Kürzen des Gabelschafts ermittelt. Also gekürzt mit Kralle 2152 g.
Zur Druckstufen kann ich noch nicht sehr viel sagen. Bin noch am Ausprobieren. Ein Unterschied zwischen voll zu und auf gibt es auf jeden Fall. Ich hatte bis jetzt beide Druckstufen voll offen und es gefällt mir so echt gut. Muss aber noch etwas Druck ablassen, da der Federweg noch zu wenig ausgenutzt wird.
Allgemein macht sie mir einen sehr guten Eindruck. Schluckt tüchtig weg und spricht sehr gut an.
Wie gesagt, der erste Eindruck von zwei Touren.

Gruss
rotscher


----------



## graubündenbiker (19. April 2010)

Danke! Das Gewicht ist ja schon der Hammer! Da muss man sich vor Augen halten, dass das 170mm sind, meine 140er Pike liegt da knappe 200g drÃ¼ber. 

Gut, bei Rockshox weiÃ man eben was man hat. Im Gegensatz zu Suntour sind's halt auch 280â¬ Unterschied.

Das macht mir die Entscheidung nicht leichter. Ich werde berichten...

PS: Deins Bike ist zusammen mit dem von Helium das Mk8, was mir bislang am besten gefÃ¤llt!


----------



## scylla (19. April 2010)

@bike-rotscher
schöner, stimmiger Aufbau! Auch optisch 

Der Dämpfer sieht ohne knallrotes Bapperl viel besser aus! Meiner wird demnächst auch abgelabelt


----------



## Carsten_Ga (20. April 2010)

..


----------



## ollo (20. April 2010)

Feines 301


----------



## elmono (20. April 2010)

Aber ganz gruseliges Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten_Ga (20. April 2010)

das stimmt....
hatte irgendwie nen Problem mit dem hochladen...
das mach ich nochmal schön


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. April 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Mk8



darf man erfahren, ob das ein Superforce Vorbau ist? Wie lang ist er?


----------



## 525Rainer (23. April 2010)

was ist mit dem boden passiert? gibts fotos vom haus?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. April 2010)

Sieht historisch aus. Wir hatten so eine ähnliche Struktur in einem alten Stall... Quasi ein Antirutschbelag von damals.


----------



## biker-rotscher (23. April 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> darf man erfahren, ob das ein Superforce Vorbau ist? Wie lang ist er?



Ja ist ein superforce 75 mm.

@rainer: Würde doch nicht in dieses Forum passen. Aber tyrolens hat schon recht, ist eine alte Scheune neu genutzt.


----------



## Phantomas (24. April 2010)

Hi Leute, Ihr könnt bitte mal ne Gewichtsangabe von Euren Schätzchen machen wenn Ihr die Bilder einstellt ! 
 mfg


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. April 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi Leute, Ihr könnt bitte mal ne Gewichtsangabe von Euren Schätzchen machen wenn Ihr die Bilder einstellt !
> mfg







14,64 kg, ohne Fahrer


----------



## Qia (25. April 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> 14,64 kg, ohne Fahrer



Sieht gut aus! Aber wieso steht der Satterl so unnatürlich gerade?


----------



## SworksM5Ht (25. April 2010)

so hier meins nach dem letzten Umbau wiegt es nun 15,25 Kilo komplett wie auf dem Bild zu sehen . Nicht leicht aber dafür stabil höhö muss es auch bei meinen 104 Kilo pöp.

zur Austattung:

Rahmen 301 MK7 XXL X-12 mit geänderter Wippe mehr Federweg 
Gabel Wotan
Steuersatz Reset Wan5 Shorty besser als der Syntace 
Laufräder Sun Ringle EQ27 mit Hope Naben und DT Speichen mit Fat Albert
HR Nabe selber auf X-12 umgebaut, sprich Achse selber aufgebohrt und Endkappen selber gedreht
Bremse Hayes Ace
Bremssättel passend gefräst für Hope Floating Scheiben sonst geht das nicht 
Lenker und Vorbau Syntace 
Sattelstütze Syntace P6
Kurbel Race Face Diabolus mit 20'er Kettenblatt 
Schaltung Sram X0







bye sworksm5ht


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. April 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Aber wieso steht der Satterl so unnatürlich gerade?



THX, die Sattelneigung wurde schon nachkorrigiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten_Ga (26. April 2010)

mr. anderson schrieb:


> ..



Hoffe das Bild kommt besser.
Die Reifen waren nur für einen Marathon drauf, sonst sind es Maxxis Minion F.
Der Flaschenhalter ist dann auch weg...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2010)

groß ist besser !
hier sind zu viele Kurzsichtige....


----------



## Carsten_Ga (26. April 2010)

Besten Dank..
ich muss mir wohl mal ne Anleitung fürs Forum reinziehen ..


----------



## scylla (26. April 2010)

Benutzeralbum -> "großes Bild" -> URL kopieren-> URL zwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einfügen

oder andere Möglichkeit:

Benutzeralbum -> "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" -> Größe wählen -> URL kopieren -> einfügen


----------



## kalaus (26. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Benutzeralbum -> "großes Bild" -> URL kopieren-> URL zwischen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grau ist alle Theorie, wenn die Forensoftware nicht will, dann will sie nicht, da ist mir dann meine Zeit zu schade. Geht nicht immer, bei mir so jedes dritte Mal, drum spar ich mir das auch meistens...

kalaus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2010)

kalaus schrieb:


> grau ist alle Theorie, wenn die Forensoftware nicht will, dann will sie nicht, da ist mir dann meine Zeit zu schade. Geht nicht immer, bei mir so jedes dritte Mal, drum spar ich mir das auch meistens...



da vermute ich aber eher ein Software oder/und Einstellungs Problem auf deinem Rechner
sprich sowas wie Adblocker, Virenscanner, Firewall, falsche fehlerhafte oder veraltete Add-ons, etc.

bei mir auf 2 Laptops und 3 Rechnern (alle mit Firefox) läuft das problemlos


----------



## scylla (27. April 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da vermute ich aber eher ein Software oder/und Einstellungs Problem auf deinem Rechner
> sprich sowas wie Adblocker, Virenscanner, Firewall, falsche fehlerhafte oder veraltete Add-ons, etc.
> 
> bei mir auf 2 Laptops und 3 Rechnern (alle mit Firefox) läuft das problemlos



dito 

probier mal nen anderen Browser oder stell alles an was es gibt (Cookies, Java, Flash,..., etc.)... Update könnte auch helfen...
(Opera geht übrigens auch. Sowohl unter Windoof als auch unter Linux.)


----------



## underdog01 (27. April 2010)

SworksM5Ht schrieb:


> so hier meins nach dem letzten Umbau wiegt es nun 15,25 Kilo komplett wie auf dem Bild zu sehen . ......



Tuning-Tips (für noch bunter):
Hinten noch eine Stange mit Fähnchen.
Lederfransen links und rechts an den Griffen.


Mir wäre es aber schon jetzt viel zu bunt!


----------



## SworksM5Ht (28. April 2010)

jojo wer hat denn hier weisse Naben und graue Felgen??¿¿ tztztztztz........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomas (29. April 2010)

Hi Leute, da ich mich bei der Rahmengröße etwas falsch beraten lassen habe steht nun ein Wechsel an ,also  301 L Mk4 in M wer hätte am Tausch oder kauf interesse? Rahmen wurde erst vor zwei Monaten aufgebaut! Schönen Tag noch ,geh jetzt Biken!!!


----------



## Qia (29. April 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi Leute, da ich mich bei der Rahmengröße etwas falsch beraten lassen habe steht nun ein Wechsel an ,also  301 L Mk4 in M wer hätte am Tausch oder kauf interesse? Rahmen wurde erst vor zwei Monaten aufgebaut! Schönen Tag noch ,geh jetzt Biken!!!



Hi Du,
wie groß bist Du, welche Beinlänge und was für einen Vorbau fährst Du?

Lg
Qia


----------



## dj eastwood (29. April 2010)

So, mal wieder mein MK3 mit ein paar neuen Parts...





Grüße


----------



## Phantomas (29. April 2010)

Hi Oia,Vorbau hab fahr ich 90mm,Schrittlänge ist 84 bei 1.79 !!


----------



## mofde (29. April 2010)

Hi Phantomas,

ich fahre bei 1,80m, Schrittlänge 88cm auch ein L mit VRO in S negativ in ganz kurzer Stellung. Müsste also kürzer als dein Vorbau sein. 
Auf stark verblockten Abfahrten könnte das Rad ruhig kürzer sein, aber gerade auf Touren in der Fränkischen mit den steilen Anstiegen oder auf langen Alpentouren will ich kein kürzeres.
Was fährst du denn mit dem Bike? Was bist du vorher gefahren?

Gruß,

mofde


----------



## Phantomas (30. April 2010)

Hi mofde , vorher bin ich ein Ghost Amr  48er Größe  gefahren  , fühle mich auf dem LV einfach nicht so wohl , fahre viel Touren mit hohen Singeltrailanteil alle Gebirge die es so gibt ,schöne Abfahrten ...und da ist es einfach zu träge und meine Sitzposition ist mir zu gestreckt wenn ich den Sattel ca 2cm weiter vorstelle  ist meine Oberkörperstellung optimal, ich werde mal nen 75mm Vorbau probieren obwohl mein Händler mir davon abgeraten hat ,ist der Meinung es würde zu nervös! Ich habe aber mittlerweile keine Lust mehr mit der Rumdoktorei (Lenkertausch, Lenker Stück nach vorn oder zurück ,Sattel vor Stütze raus usw.)deshalb würde ich ihn Tauschen oder einen neuen kaufen, aber der Mk8 ist zur Zeit schwer zu bekommen .Aber einen anderen Vorbau prob.ich noch aus!!! Ist die Preiswertere Lösung :Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (30. April 2010)

Wo bei Nürnberg wohnst du?

Kann Dir das Angebot machen, dass du meinen MK8 in M mal Probefährst, wenn er denn mal da ist.

bau ihn aber auch mit 75mm Vorbau auf.

Ciao


----------



## Lhafty (30. April 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi mofde , vorher bin ich ein Ghost Amr  48er Größe  gefahren  , fühle mich auf dem LV einfach nicht so wohl , fahre viel Touren mit hohen Singeltrailanteil alle Gebirge die es so gibt ,schöne Abfahrten ...und da ist es einfach zu träge und meine Sitzposition ist mir zu gestreckt wenn ich den Sattel ca 2cm weiter vorstelle  ist meine Oberkörperstellung optimal, ich werde mal nen 75mm Vorbau probieren obwohl mein Händler mir davon abgeraten hat ,ist der Meinung es würde zu nervös! Ich habe aber mittlerweile keine Lust mehr mit der Rumdoktorei (Lenkertausch, Lenker Stück nach vorn oder zurück ,Sattel vor Stütze raus usw.)deshalb würde ich ihn Tauschen oder einen neuen kaufen, aber der Mk8 ist zur Zeit schwer zu bekommen .Aber einen anderen Vorbau prob.ich noch aus!!! Ist die Preiswertere Lösung :Gruß Tom



Schade, ein paar Monate zu spät.
Normalerweise machen mir ein paar Längenzentimeter nichts aus, aber beim 301 hat mich das auch extrem gestört. Auf dem M war ich immer viel zu zusammengestaucht, jetzt endlich mein Mk8 in L ist eine Wohltat.
Bin übrigens auch 1,80m mit SL86.5, Vorbau wie bei mofde.


----------



## scylla (30. April 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> ... ich werde mal nen 75mm Vorbau probieren obwohl mein Händler mir davon abgeraten hat ,ist der Meinung es würde zu nervös! ...



Manchmal sollte man nicht alles glauben, was ein Händler erzählt. Was ich mir in diversen Radläden schon für Schwachsinn anhören musste 
Probier das auf jeden Fall mal aus! 
Ich hab mir erst einen 75er Vorbau geordert als Austausch für meinen 90er, damit das Bike noch ein bisschen wendiger wird


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2010)

ich hab gleich einen 75er genommen und finde es klasse 
ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken mal einen noch kürzeren auszuprobieren.... 
mittlerweile kommt mir bei der Sitzposition sogar meine 20J alte Stadtschlampe mit dem 120mm Flexstem wie ein Raceteil vor


----------



## elmono (30. April 2010)

Die Vorbaulänge (in Kombination mit Lenkerbreite) trägt extrem dazu bei sich wohlzufühlen, oder eben auch nicht. Ich kann nur empfehlen, mal alles von 45-75mm (oder auch 90mm) durchzuprobieren.
Ich selbst bin beim 301 bei 60mm geblieben, obwohl ich ursprünglich mal 75mm geplant hatte.


----------



## Südwind (30. April 2010)

Hab jetzt auch zu Testzwecken einen 75mm Vorbau (vorher 90mm) drauf:
Finde es jetzt wendiger bei gleich gebliebener Uphillgenialität!
ich werd den kürzeren Vorbau auf jeden Fall drauflassen.

Gruß Südwind


----------



## Qia (30. April 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi Oia,Vorbau hab fahr ich 90mm,Schrittlänge ist 84 bei 1.79 !!



Ah, dann hast Du tatsächlich 1cm mehr Bein und Körperlänge als ich. Ich fahre M und es ist wirklich die Grenze bei einem 70er Vorbau. Ich habe gerade noch ein Spielbereich am Sattel von 1cm zwischen wohlfühlen und unwohl fühlen.

Inzwischen hab ich meine Sitzposition und bin glücklich, aber ich weiß auch, dass ich locker von der Oberkörperlänge ein L fahren könnte.

Daher würde ich Dir wirklich vorschlagen keine übereilten Entscheidungen zu treffen und wirklich zwei Vorbaulängen zu probieren: 60 und 75.

Diese paar mm am Vorbau machen wirklich einen gewaltigen Unterschied im Handling. Alles über 75 ist an dem Rad irgendwie unrund. Für mich ging beim Lenkverhalten mit dem 70er wirklich die Sonne auf. Den Unterschied im Radstand machst Du damit ganz locker wett, aber dafür hast Du dann wirklich den Platz am Bike, den Du brauchst um Dich korrekt zu plazieren.

Liebe Grüße
Qia


----------



## paul9 (30. April 2010)

Wie bist du den mit den Felgen zufrieden?
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich mir diese anschaffe. 
danke für die Info


----------



## Qia (30. April 2010)

paul9 schrieb:


> Wie bist du den mit den Felgen zufrieden?
> Bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ich mir diese anschaffe.
> danke für die Info



Meinst Du meine?


----------



## paul9 (30. April 2010)

ja 
bin noch am überlegen habe mir auch die Mavic Crossmax sx angeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. April 2010)

auch von mir die Empfehlung zum kurzen Vorbau.
Fühlt sich sehr gut an bei mir, XL mit 75 mm Vorbau - wenn, dann kürzer!!!


----------



## Qia (1. Mai 2010)

paul9 schrieb:


> ja
> bin noch am überlegen habe mir auch die Mavic Crossmax sx angeschaut.



Die FunWorks Felgen überraschen mich immer wieder. Die machen den Eindruck einer Panzerfelge und sind nicht viel Schwerer als die Flowfelgen. Aber dafür haben sie auch für Tubeless einen perfekten Reifenhalt.

Ich nhatte schon eine Menge Durchschläge, aber die Felgen sind unbeeindruckt. 

Die Laufräder könnten zwar etwas leichter sein, aber bei dem Preis hab ich ein Auge zugedrückt. Aber diese Felgen in Kombination mit leichteren Naben und Speichen müssten einen Top-Laufradsatz mit sehr gutem Gewicht abgeben. Zum Beispiel mit Acrosnaben.

Die Funworksnaben N75 sind doch noch recht schwer, aber sie funktionieren bestens.

Mein Laufradsatz hat 1800 gr. und ich würde ihn mir wieder kaufen. Beim 2ten allerdings will ich Gewicht sparen und werde daher eben leichtere Naben und Speichen bei gleichen Felgen verbauen.

Ich stelle mir den 2ten Satz mit unter 1700 gr vor, mal sehen, ob das geht.

Diesen Laufradsatz werde ich für die Stadt, BMX-Bahn und Tricksen benutzen, den leichteren für Touren, beide dann mit Tublesskit.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Hans (1. Mai 2010)

unter 1700 geht - meiner hat 1670 Gramm.  

vorne Acros 74 QR 15, hinten Acros 54 Schnellspanner, ZTR Flow, Alunippel und DT Supercomp.  


Schöne Grüß

Hans


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2010)

ich hab auch einen 1k Euro LRS mit 1600g

Tune King/Kong, DT Revo, ZTR Flow

wobei meine Revos und deine Supercomp wohl nicht unbedingt die ideale MTB-Speiche is...

btw, meinen LRS würde ich so NIE wieder kaufen!


----------



## Gz007 (1. Mai 2010)

Cx-ray !


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2010)

eben ;-)


----------



## Hans (1. Mai 2010)

hab die Supercomp auf einen anderen Laufradsatz mehrere Jahre gefahren, Gardasee usw. Hatte nie Probleme, ist nicht viel schwerer wie die Revo, aber stabiler und deutlich günstiger.
Mein Laufradsatz hat nicht 1000 sondern "nur" 600 gekostet.

Am 2. Rad fahr ich auch den Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 Laufradsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Der wiegt in weiß ca. 1900 Gramm, kostet halt nur die Hälfe. ( ist zur Zeit im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268223/cat/22 )

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Phantomas (1. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute, hab mir gestern einen 75mm Vorbau besorgt denn heute Morgen hingeschraubt und eine 5 Stunden Tour gefahren ,was soll ich Euch sagen habe mich auf dem Rad noch nie so wohl gefühlt ,was da die 1,5cm ausmachen !Also ist der Rahmentausch erstmal vom Tisch ! Danke für´s Probefahrangebot und Eure Ratschläge!! Gruß Tom


----------



## Qia (1. Mai 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab mir gestern einen 75mm Vorbau besorgt denn heute Morgen hingeschraubt und eine 5 Stunden Tour gefahren ,was soll ich Euch sagen habe mich auf dem Rad noch nie so wohl gefühlt ,was da die 1,5cm ausmachen !Also ist der Rahmentausch erstmal vom Tisch ! Danke für´s Probefahrangebot und Eure Ratschläge!! Gruß Tom



 Wusst ichs doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (1. Mai 2010)

Hans schrieb:


> hab die Supercomp auf einen anderen Laufradsatz mehrere Jahre gefahren, Gardasee usw. Hatte nie Probleme, ist nicht viel schwerer wie die Revo, aber stabiler und deutlich günstiger.
> Mein Laufradsatz hat nicht 1000 sondern "nur" 600 gekostet.
> 
> Am 2. Rad fahr ich auch den Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 Laufradsatz und bin sehr zufrieden. Der wiegt in weiß ca. 1900 Gramm, kostet halt nur die Hälfe. ( ist zur Zeit im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268223/cat/22 )
> ...



Jo, Acros mit X-Ray und Fun Works Felge müsste auch weit unter 1k liegen und unter 1700. 

Wird wohl mein näxter Laufradsatz. Die Naben haben gegenüber den Fun Works Naben über 100Gr weniger. Die Acros 74er.
Die Funworksfelge hat glaube ich nur 30gr mehr als die Flow aber ein besseres Felgenbett und ist monströs stabil.

Lg
Qia


----------



## raha (1. Mai 2010)

mal wieder ein Bild :





Jetzt probefahren, einstellen und


----------



## thetourist (1. Mai 2010)

Hübsch, die Reifen will ich mir auch als nächstes gönnen. Sind doch die 2,4er oder?

Ob du mir die mal messen kannst, von wegen Höhe, Breite und so? Auch gern per PN?


----------



## dre (1. Mai 2010)

Laut Hängewaage 11,98 Kg = 12 Kg
Am Freitag geht es endlich an den Lago, ich bin gespannt.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MichiP (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte die Klingel in Blau genommen


----------



## dre (1. Mai 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Klingel in Blau genommen



... gute Idee, wird besorgt.

Es müsste die roten Teile an der Bremse auch in blau geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raha (1. Mai 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Hübsch, die Reifen will ich mir auch als nächstes gönnen. Sind doch die 2,4er oder?
> 
> Ob du mir die mal messen kannst, von wegen Höhe, Breite und so? Auch gern per PN?



Mach ich gerne, ist aber schon in der Datenbank von Stefan drin :

Maxxis, Vredestein, Lezyne - silberfische.net  - was sonst?

Markenunabhängige Reifenbreiten-Datenbank mit über 110 gemessenen Reifen- / Felgenkombinationen.
Danke an alle, die sich daran beteiligen!

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/Maxxis.html


----------



## Mountainking (6. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,

Hier zeige ich euch mal mein "neues" 301 MK 5...














MFG

Jakob


----------



## Helium (6. Mai 2010)

Schönes Rad


----------



## hardflipper (6. Mai 2010)

Feines Teil!


----------



## Phantomas (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, bist Du das der im Hintergrund auf Knien im Unkraut rumhäckelt ?  Zwar ein geiles Bike zu stehen hat aber keine Zeit es zu bewegen !?Nach solchen Anschaffungen  mach ich solche Sachen auch um meine Frau gut zu stimmen !!


----------



## Mountainking (6. Mai 2010)

Phantomas schrieb:


> Hi, bist Du das der im Hintergrund auf Knien im Unkraut rumhäckelt ?  Zwar ein geiles Bike zu stehen hat aber keine Zeit es zu bewegen !?Nach solchen Anschaffungen  mach ich solche Sachen auch um meine Frau gut zu stimmen !!



Hi Phantomas

Ne das bin ich nicht, dass ist nur mein Vater...
Und wegen der Zeit...die habe ich noch, da ich noch Schüler bin...hehe

MFG 

Jakob


----------



## wildermarkus (6. Mai 2010)

Was haste denn da für Felgen dran?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Mountainking (7. Mai 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Was haste denn da für Felgen dran?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Markus



Hi,

Das sind die Track Mack von Nope...

http://www.actionsports.de/Felgen/Nope-Fun-Works-Track-Mack-red-26-Zoll::15225.html

Die Felge habe ich gekauft, weil sie...
1.)...sehr breit ist (26.4mm Maulweite)
2.)...geile Optik hat
3.)...billig ist 
4.)...wohl stabil sein wird

Das Gewicht ist natürlich schon etwas heftig(590g), aber meiner Meinung nach kann man mit dem Gewicht noch gerade so Touren etc. fahren. 

Mit den Hope Pro 2 Naben und den Comp Speichen komme ich ca. auf ein LRS Gewicht von 2150g...

Zu den jetzigen Zeitpunkt kann ich noch nicht sagen wie stabil oder haltbar die Felge ist, aber ich denke bei meinen 70kg wird sie schon länger halten.

MFG 

Jakob


----------



## KoPf (7. Mai 2010)

@Jakob:
sehr geiles Bike! Die Laufräder sehen jetzt viel besser aus als in deinem Specialized. Jetzt haste ein Bike was vorn und hinten stimmt ;-)
Wir müssen unbedingt nach Davos um zu schauen ob die Laufräder halten.

Gruß Korbinian


----------



## Mountainking (7. Mai 2010)

KoPf schrieb:


> @Jakob:
> sehr geiles Bike! Die Laufräder sehen jetzt viel besser aus als in deinem Specialized. Jetzt haste ein Bike was vorn und hinten stimmt ;-)
> Wir müssen unbedingt nach Davos um zu schauen ob die Laufräder halten.
> 
> Gruß Korbinian



Hi KoPf,

Ja das können wir gerne mal tun...aber vorerst werde ich die Laufräder wohl nur in Deutschland testen können...

MFG

Jakob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoPf (7. Mai 2010)

Dann kannste das Bike auch einfach schnell vor ne Parkbank setzen  Dieser Test hat sich in der Familie ja schon bewährt.


----------



## snoopy (8. Mai 2010)

Eeeeendlich!!! Die neuen MK8 Worksfinish sind da!!!! Hab gleich bisschen gebastelt und geschraubt! 12,8 Kilo o. Pedale im All Mountain Setup!!! Morgen wird gefahren und getestet!  ))))))))


----------



## Helium (8. Mai 2010)

Das erste Works im Forum
Von der Funktion ein sehr guter Aufbau, jedoch würde ich den hohen weiß Anteil zu dem WorksFinish nochmal überdenken, da gehört was farbiges drann, rot, grün blau oder so.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Mai 2010)

na das erste WF 301 darf man ruhig auch groß zeigen !


----------



## thetourist (8. Mai 2010)

Oh, dann hat ja die Warterei endlich für viele hier ein Ende. Und, ist das Finish so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?


----------



## ingoshome (8. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> na das erste WF 301 darf man ruhig auch groß zeigen !



Verdammt ... gleich nochmal - jetzt wird's richtig edel hier!? Vielleicht verbau ich meinen weissen TrackMacks doch noch - oder will sie wer?!?


----------



## Nagah (8. Mai 2010)

Bin ich der Einzige der dem WF nichts abgewinnen kann?


----------



## thetourist (8. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub das muss man echt live sehen um das beurteilen zu können. Würd ich mal gern aus der Nähe sehen, naja, wird noch dauern...


----------



## langer.andi (9. Mai 2010)

Wie jetzt?
Das erste in RF und dann nur ein Foto?
Leg mal noch ein paar Details nach, bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der dem WF nichts abgewinnen kann?



nee !


----------



## MichiP (9. Mai 2010)

Mein erster Eindruck: Gut das ich schon ein paar Wochen das kleine Schwatte fahre
In Natura sicherlich aufregender so auf den ersten Blick haut es mich nicht von den Socken.
Mein erstes silber Elox sah von weiten nicht viel anders aus


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2010)

Das ist ja auch noch nicht dreckig und angelaufen. 
Ich glaube, in einem Monat sieht das Teil dann richtig scharf aus 
... aber wie es dann in einem Jahr ausschaut? 

Ich finde die weißen Teile übrigens sehr stimmig an dem Works Finish!


----------



## MichiP (9. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch noch nicht dreckig und angelaufen.
> Ich glaube, in einem Monat sieht das Teil dann richtig scharf aus
> ... aber wie es dann in einem Jahr ausschaut?
> 
> *Ich finde die weißen Teile übrigens sehr stimmig an dem Works Finish!*




Stimmig finde ich in diesen Fall als eher langweilig. Gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind so und jetzt bin ich still ansonsten nimmt er das Bild noch raus


----------



## ingoshome (9. Mai 2010)

Nein drinlassen! - ich hatte auch mal nen weiss-splien und fands dann doch total grausam.

Aber wenn ich heute die Bilder gucke merke ich dass es doch was hatte!

Und wenn ich das oben gezeigte sehe, dann finde ich es einfach sehr edel. Lass mal wirken!


----------



## soil (9. Mai 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Das erste Works im Forum
> Von der Funktion ein sehr guter Aufbau, jedoch würde ich den hohen weiß Anteil zu dem WorksFinish nochmal überdenken, da gehört was farbiges drann, rot, grün blau oder so.



Du meinst sowas wie die hässlichen grünen Felgen, die Du selber schon wieder abgemacht hast? 

p.s.: Mist, ich dachte, ich würde der erste sein, der eins reinstellen kann. Naja, dann kann ich wenigstens noch warten, bis ich meine Polierarbeiten beendet habe. Wird auf jeden Fall das Schönste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (9. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der dem WF nichts abgewinnen kann?



Ne  Zumindest ich geselle mich dazu, ist mal ein netter Gag, aber auf dauer ist mir Mein shot peen schwarz elox einfach lieber


----------



## Helium (9. Mai 2010)

@soil
Ich freue mich schon auf das schönste WF von dir


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2010)

Meins steht schon im Keller, hab aber noch kein Foto. Lad ich später hoch!!

WF ist sieht einfach genial aus!!


----------



## thetourist (9. Mai 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Meins steht schon im Keller, hab aber noch *kein Foto*. Lad ich später hoch!!
> 
> WF ist sieht einfach genial aus!!



Du kannst ruhig ein paar MEHR Fotos machen! Vor allem mehr Details! Und hat sich das Warten gelohnt??


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2010)

Hier ein Bild, keinen KOmmentar zur hinteren Bremse!!!

Ist nur momentan, weil meine Formula zickt ohne ende. Ist ne alte Julie!!









Mehr Bilder hab ich noch nicht.

Folgen morgen oder übermorgen.


----------



## Lhafty (9. Mai 2010)

Mein Frau würde sagen "Räum mal deinen Kabelsalat auf!" Das sieht ja aus wie hinter meinem Fernsehschrank 

Mal noch ein paar Aufbauten abwarten, aber mir schwant der alte Henry (Ford) war ein weiser Mann...


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2010)

Tja, 2x Bremse, 2x Schaltung, 1x Gabel und einmal Stütze, plus Tacho, da sind Kabel unterwegs, stimmt!!

Mein Fernsehschrank ist voller!!


----------



## thetourist (9. Mai 2010)

Der Liteville Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr, Aufkleber? Denke die sollen ohne Beschriftung sein, so wie bei snoopy?


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2010)

Aufkleber, bekommst mit dem Rahmen mit. Vielleicht mach ich ihn wieder runter, weiß ich noch nicht sicher.


----------



## vince77 (9. Mai 2010)

@biker-wug: 
geiles Rad. Welche größe hast du? und was wiegt das Teil überhaupt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2010)

Ist ein M Rahmen, Gewicht hab ich keine Ahnung. Hab es noch nicht gewogen, weil ich seid ich es montiert habe mit der hinteren THe One kämpfe.
Morgen ist der erste Ausritt, freu mich wie sau drauf. Auch wenn ich hinten noch die Julie fahre.

Vielleicht bring ich ja die Formula noch hin morgen.

Ansonsten ist es ein XT Antriebe, Race Face AM Atlas Kurbel, Hope Pro2 mit Flow von Felix, FA Reifen schlauchlos montiert, Syntace Vorbau 75mm, naja, den Rest sieht man ja.

Ach ja, ne Wotan, aber die erkennt man ja auch.
Wobei ich evtl. noch auf ne Lyrik umsteige, wird sich zeigen wie sehr mich die Wotan begeistert.

Ach ja, Federweg Rahmen 160mm


----------



## supasini (9. Mai 2010)

zumindest auf dem Foto sieht der Aufkleber sehr geil aus - auf jeden Fall bis Donnerstag dran lassen!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Mai 2010)




----------



## Bumble (9. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der dem WF nichts abgewinnen kann?



Das rohe Alu beisst sich halt in dem Fall mit Rot und Weiss, farblich vernünftig aufgebaut schauts sicher geil aus.


----------



## Mounthook (9. Mai 2010)

Nix für ungut aber der über das gelaserte Liteville-Logo gepappte Syntace-Aufkleber macht´s nicht schöner. 
Aber du machst es ja mit Fahrtechnik 3x wett und es kommt ja auf die inneren Werte an.


----------



## Mounthook (9. Mai 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



habt ihr an dem Horst-Link gebastelt oder sieht das durch die Perspektive so steil aus?


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

So, im Album sind noch ein paar Fotos, Fotograf werde ich keiner mehr.

Jetzt werde ich mal die erste Runde drehen, leider mit laut quietschender Bremse, weil die Beläge DOT abbekommen haben und 2 Bikehändler in der Nähe Montag Ruhetag haben, der 3. keine auf Vorrat.

Freu mich wie SAU!!


----------



## elmono (10. Mai 2010)

Mit schwarzen Parts gefällt mir das Works richtig gut.
Jetzt noch schwarze Hebel und die Aufkleber runter.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Mai 2010)

Jawoll!

Das WF sieht richtig gut aus! Gefällt mir persönlich besser als schwarz und Deines schaut schonmal echt super aus! Die Gabel sieht extrem wuchtig aus auf Deinem letzen Bild...

Bin mal gespannt auf farbige Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Mit schwarzen Parts gefällt mir das Works richtig gut.
> Jetzt noch schwarze Hebel und die Aufkleber runter.



Schwarze Hebel definitiv nicht. Mit den Aufklebern mal schauen, auch wie gut sie halten.

Gerade schnell ein Stündchen gefahren, so GEIL sowas von dermaßen GEIL, bin hin und weg!!
Auch die Performance der WOTAN kommt super rüber, find ich jetzt auf den ersten Eindruck. Ist aber meine erste 160mm Gabel, daher hab ich nicht direkt nen Vergleich!!

Bilder folgen, sind noch auf der Kamera!!


----------



## mofde (10. Mai 2010)

Aufkleber bitte drauflassen.
Zumindest bis ich es in der Eifel in natura gesehen habe.

Gruß,

mofde


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

Bis zur Eifel eh, morgen noch ne Runde drehen, Mittwoch hab ich eh keine Zeit, da könnte ich sie nicht einmal mehr runtermachen!!


----------



## snoopy (10. Mai 2010)

raha schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bild :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



willst von mir auch noch ein paar Spacer ???


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

So, die ersten 2 Bilder in freier Wildbahn.
Wie gesagt, ich werde nie ein guter Fotograf!!


----------



## gab-star (10. Mai 2010)

Doch; das Rad sieht hammer aus !
vieleicht die Spacer beim vorbau wegnehmen...?

(160mm Umlenker?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

Spacer lass ich mal noch drin, weiß noch nicht ob ich bei der Wotan bleibe, vielleicht steig ich auf ne Lyrik um. Daher will ich den Schaft noch nicht kürzen.

Und ja, ist die 160mm Version.


----------



## 666steve666 (10. Mai 2010)

snoopy schrieb:


> willst von mir auch noch ein paar Spacer ???



Ist halt nicht jeder klein


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> So, die ersten 2 Bilder in freier Wildbahn.
> Wie gesagt, ich werde nie ein guter Fotograf!!



Dreckig gleich nochmal viel besser 

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Rahmen nach dem ersten Winter aussehen!


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

Hab mir letzte Woche ein Test Works Finish von Liteville angeschaut, war den ganzen Winter im Einsatz, nie gewaschen.
Finde das sieht genial aus, war so richtig dreckig, gebraucht, matt, fleckig.....


----------



## Trailpussy (10. Mai 2010)

...freut mich ja das die Works Finish Rahmen gefallen. Nur finde ich es ein wenig dreist von Liteville den gleichen Preis wie für einen eloxierten Rahmen anzusetzen! Glaube kaum, das ein unbehandelter Rahmen in der Produktion gleich viel kostet wie eine Eloxial Schicht....


----------



## biker-wug (10. Mai 2010)

So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Naja, dann vergönn ich Liteville die paar Euro mehr Gewinn. 

Die Rahmen in der Produktion vorm chemischen Behandeln getrennt. Die schwarzen werden chemisch behandelt, danach Eloxiert.
Die RAW gesäubert und gebürstet.

Was da billiger ist?????

Hauptsache sie sehen GEIL aus!!


----------



## Trailpussy (10. Mai 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen. Naja, dann vergönn ich Liteville die paar Euro mehr Gewinn.
> 
> Die Rahmen in der Produktion vorm chemischen Behandeln getrennt. Die schwarzen werden chemisch behandelt, danach Eloxiert.
> Die RAW gesäubert und gebürstet.
> ...



 ja simmt auch...und viel Spass damit!


----------



## biker-rotscher (10. Mai 2010)

Gibt es die RAW's nicht mit weissem Aufkleber? Mit dem Grauen habe ich noch etwas Mühe.


----------



## scylla (10. Mai 2010)

@Trailpussy
wers nicht mag, der kauft sich ein eloxiertes. Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft, und wir sind frei entscheidende Menschen 

aber gut: da wir auch Meinungsfreiheit haben, darfst du auch drüber meckern


----------



## Gz007 (10. Mai 2010)

Hatte der Jo Klieber nicht geschrieben das die Raw in der Produktion sogar teurer sind als die eloxal Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (11. Mai 2010)

Marketing!??! Oder der Schweisser muss mehr mit der Bürste arbeiten, was länger dauert als einfach mal drüberblasen!?


----------



## Trailpussy (11. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @Trailpussy
> wers nicht mag, der kauft sich ein eloxiertes. Das ist freie Marktwirtschaft, und wir sind frei entscheidende Menschen
> 
> aber gut: da wir auch Meinungsfreiheit haben, darfst du auch drüber meckern



Danke 

KLUGSCHEISS modus on:
sollte auch nur eine Feststellung sein und kein meckern
KLUGSCHEISS modus off

So und nun zeigt mal wieder schön die neuen Rädchen. Brauche etwas Ablenkung bis meins rgendwann im Juni kommt!


----------



## woexe (11. Mai 2010)

snoopy schrieb:


> willst von mir auch noch ein paar Spacer ???



Ja genau noch mehr Spacer !!!!


----------



## ins (11. Mai 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Marketing!??! Oder der Schweisser muss mehr mit der Bürste arbeiten, was länger dauert als einfach mal drüberblasen!?



Beim Works Finish wird eine andere Alu Legierung verwendet, das könnte den Preisunterschied ausmachen.


----------



## woexe (11. Mai 2010)

Ja klar !!! Wer erzählt denn so was ?????????

Andere Legierung ? So ein Quatsch.


----------



## coastalwolf (11. Mai 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> So, im Album sind noch ein paar Fotos, Fotograf werde ich keiner mehr.
> 
> Jetzt werde ich mal die erste Runde drehen, leider mit laut quietschender Bremse, weil die Beläge DOT abbekommen haben und 2 Bikehändler in der Nähe Montag Ruhetag haben, der 3. keine auf Vorrat.
> 
> Freu mich wie SAU!!


 
RAW hat schon was. Aber nachdem ich im Februar kurzfristig auf schwarz geschwenkt bin, kann ichs sowieso nicht mehr ändern. Oder geht der Trend zum Zweitville 

@biker-wug: Aber bitte "entwirre" und kürze mal die Leitungen. Das brennt ja fürchterlich in den Augen. Sorry.


----------



## biker-wug (11. Mai 2010)

Kürzen tu ich erst wenn ich mir sicher bin, wie ich die Hebel stehen lasse. Aber stimmt, der Zug vom Umwerfer ist ein bisserl lang geraden.

Ansonsten sind es einfach 6 Züge bei mir, kann man nicht ändern.

Aber nach der Eifel, da hoffe ich mal, dass ich die perfekte Hebelstellung finde, wird da nochmal Hand angelegt, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## ins (11. Mai 2010)

woexe schrieb:


> Ja klar !!! Wer erzählt denn so was ?????????
> 
> Andere Legierung ? So ein Quatsch.



L&S, bzw. Michi erzählt so was.

Liteville hat sich für eine andere Legierung entschieden, damit das Alu nicht so schnell oxidiert.


----------



## biker-wug (11. Mai 2010)

Das hab ich auch gehört, bzw. so wurde mir das auch von Jo erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (12. Mai 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch gehört, bzw. so wurde mir das auch von Jo erklärt.



Ich hoffe für euch RAWler, dass das ein Werbegag ist!


----------



## woexe (12. Mai 2010)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für euch RAWler, dass das ein Werbegag ist!



Ist es mit Sicherheit !!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2010)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für euch RAWler, dass das ein Werbegag ist!



warum ?


----------



## Lhafty (12. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum ?



Na ja, ich habe mal in Werkstoffkunde gelernt, dass hochfeste Aluminiumlegierungen per se sehr korrosionsanfällig sind, da die Ausbildung der Oxidschicht gestört ist. Wenn hier die Ausbildung der Oxidschicht durch Legierungsänderung noch vermindert wurde bedeutet das, dass die Korrosionsanfälligkeit weiter verschlechtert wurde. In Kombination mit den extrem dünnen Rohren würde ich die Kiste dann in Seeluftnähe und im Winter nur an die Wand hängen oder zumindest mit einem Schutzwachs versehen.
Also entweder hat L&S mal wieder den Kreis quadriert, oder ... s.o.


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

ich glaube eher, dass das mit der legierung ein wenig falsch rüber kam. sinn würde es doch machen, die legierung dahingehend zu verändern, dass sich eine schöne, feste alu-oxid schicht schnell ausbildet, die dann das material darunter vor weiterer korrosion schützt. da ist dann halt irgendwo beim hörensagen die oxidschicht mit der korrosionsanfälligkeit verwechselt worden 
dass der jo so wenig ahnung von werkstoffkunde hat kann ich mir nun mal gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Lhafty (12. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaube eher, dass das mit der legierung ein wenig falsch rüber kam. sinn würde es doch machen, die legierung dahingehend zu verändern, dass sich eine schöne, feste alu-oxid schicht schnell ausbildet, die dann das material darunter vor weiterer korrosion schützt. da ist dann halt irgendwo beim hörensagen die oxidschicht mit der korrosionsanfälligkeit verwechselt worden
> dass der jo so wenig ahnung von werkstoffkunde hat kann ich mir nun mal gar nicht vorstellen



Ich mir auch nicht. Deshalb weiß er auch, dass korrosionsfeste Aluminiumlegierungen aufgrund ihrer Zugfestigkeit für Fahrradrahmen völlig ungeeignet sind.  Das läuft leider komplett gegeneinander.
Wie gesagt, ICH würde dem Rahmen im Winter (oder an der See) einfach ein schönes Schutzwachs gönnen und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2010)

Also die Legierung wurde geändert, damit die korrisionsanfälligkeit sinkt!!

Wobei ich mich da auf die Aussagen von Jo verlasse, da ich von Metallen null Plan habe.


----------



## Qia (12. Mai 2010)

snoopy schrieb:


> Eeeeendlich!!! Die neuen MK8 Worksfinish sind da!!!! Hab gleich bisschen gebastelt und geschraubt! 12,8 Kilo o. Pedale im All Mountain Setup!!! Morgen wird gefahren und getestet!  ))))))))



Ach Du bist das mit dem MK 1-7 = Golf und MK8 = Supersportwagen - Vergleich? 

Schönes Bike!

Lg
Qia


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich mir auch nicht. Deshalb weiß er auch, dass korrosionsfeste Aluminiumlegierungen aufgrund ihrer Zugfestigkeit für Fahrradrahmen völlig ungeeignet sind.  Das läuft leider komplett gegeneinander.
> Wie gesagt, ICH würde dem Rahmen im Winter (oder an der See) einfach ein schönes Schutzwachs gönnen und gut.



Du willst auf den standardmäßigen Mg-Zusatz im Alu raus, oder? Da gilt wohl das Prinzip: weniger Mg -> korrosionsbeständiger aber weniger steif und zugfest, mehr Mg -> hochfest aber dafür nicht mehr so korrosionsbeständig.

Wenn man aber noch andere Zusätze (z.B. Cu oder Si) in die Legierung mischt weiß ich nicht, ob das dann noch ganz so einfach ist mit der Korrelation von Festigkeit und Korrosionsbeständigkeit. Da kenne ich mich leider nicht wirklich aus. 
Aber wahrscheinlich wird die Legierung es eh immer ein Kompromiss zwischen den verschiednene Anforderungen sein. Auch bei eloxierten Rahmen


----------



## MichiP (12. Mai 2010)

Warum haben die WF denn so lange gebraucht? Sicher nicht weil es zu kompliziert war sie einfach unbehandelt aus der Produktion zu nehmen!?! Sie werden sicherlich noch in ihrer "Hexenküche" etwas zusammengebraut haben da mit das WF auch im Winter und an der See nicht zerfällt!

mein Gedanke da zu.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Mai 2010)

Hab mir letzte woche bei Syntace eins der ersten Testbikes angesehen, welches auch im Winter gefahren wurde und auch draußen stand über Nacht.
Es war nicht durchgerostet.


----------



## Nagah (12. Mai 2010)

Aluminium kann auch gar nicht durch"rosten".


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2010)

ich vermute eher das eine Art Oberflächenbehandlung vorgenommen wurde 
(chemisch, mechanisch, im Tempel positiver Energie ausgesetzt,...? wie auch immer) 

das die WF so lange gebraucht haben kann auch andere völlig banale Ursachen gehabt haben. Und wenn es nur der Taiwanesische Mitarbeiter war, der nicht kapiert hat warum nicht alle Rahmen eloxiert werden sollten und die Kiste mit den RW einfach auch reingehängt hat


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Mai 2010)

erlärung liefertermin und legierung:

der jo und der michi haben eine art glücksrad konstruiert mit verschiedenen aufgemalten legierungen und einem zeiger. dann hat der michi einmal kräftig angeschoben und die ganze belegschaft hat gespannt darauf gewartet welche legierung man für die worksfinish verwenden wird bzw auf welche legierung der zeiger zeigt. das zufallsprinzip ist unantastbar, die konstruktionsgrundlage für alle syntaceprodukte.

leider hat der jo der alte perfektionist das glücksrad mit den lagern der neuen syntace pedale versehn und es hat sich sehr sehr lange gedreht.


----------



## Lhafty (12. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> im Tempel positiver Energie ausgesetzt,...?



Deswegen ist Quia gerade so still. Der hatte zu tun!


----------



## Lhafty (12. Mai 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> leider hat der jo der alte perfektionist das glücksrad mit den lagern der neuen syntace pedale versehn und es hat sich sehr sehr lange gedreht.



Hätte er mal ein Oberrohrlager verwendet, dann hätten alle ihre Räder schon zu Nikolaus gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Aluminium kann auch gar nicht durch"rosten".



lochfraßkorrosion?

@Rainer
 made my day 


525Rainer schrieb:


> das zufallsprinzip ist unantastbar, die konstruktionsgrundlage für alle syntaceprodukte.


wenn das mit den zufallsprinzip so gut funktioniert sollte der jo sich vielleicht mal überlegen, professionell lotto zu spielen


----------



## Qia (12. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> im Tempel positiver Energie ausgesetzt,...?



Nur das! 

@Scylla: "Beulenrost"!

@Rainer: beim näxten Wurf wirds ein Potwal oder Petunientopf mit rotem V! (Unwahrscheinlichkeits Drive) "Was ist das? Es ist Groß und Rund....."GRUND" ob es wohl nett zu mir ist?

http://www.youtube.com/v/xljFHNg3yhk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&


----------



## Nagah (12. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> lochfraßkorrosion?



Man lernt nie aus. Danke.


----------



## Qia (12. Mai 2010)

Nagah schrieb:


> Man lernt nie aus. Danke.



Das gibts nur in Kontakt mit zum Beispiel unbehandeltem Stahl......sieht witzig aus, das beginnt mit der Zeit zu schäumen!


----------



## gerdi1 (12. Mai 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> erlärung liefertermin und legierung:
> 
> der jo und der michi haben eine art glücksrad konstruiert mit verschiedenen aufgemalten legierungen und einem zeiger. dann hat der michi einmal kräftig angeschoben und die ganze belegschaft hat gespannt darauf gewartet welche legierung man für die worksfinish verwenden wird bzw auf welche legierung der zeiger zeigt. das zufallsprinzip ist unantastbar, die konstruktionsgrundlage für alle syntaceprodukte.
> 
> leider hat der jo der alte perfektionist das glücksrad mit den lagern der neuen syntace pedale versehn und es hat sich sehr sehr lange gedreht.



 Leuchtet ein und ist endlich mal eine vernünftige Erklärung, warum ich immer noch warte....


----------



## tofino73 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Langsam kommt Bewegung in mein LV301er Projekt. Habe noch nicht alle Teile, um es fertig zu bauen





Happy trails


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2010)

für zum Berg runter (rollen) reicht es ja schon mal ! 
wer will schon viel bremsen und zum anhalten am Schluss reicht eine !


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Mai 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Langsam kommt Bewegung in mein LV301er Projekt. Habe noch nicht alle Teile, um es fertig zu bauen
> 
> ...



ich finde es mit dem weiss ein bißchen zuviel des guten......
Bitte ein Bild vom Bike, wo man das 301 komplett sehen kann


----------



## Qia (14. Mai 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Langsam kommt Bewegung in mein LV301er Projekt. Habe noch nicht alle Teile, um es fertig zu bauen
> 
> ...



Ich finde es SEHR Geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (14. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für zum Berg runter (rollen) reicht es ja schon mal !
> wer will schon viel bremsen und zum anhalten am Schluss reicht eine !



NUR WEICHEIER brauchen Bremsen!

Ich fahre Hope M4!


----------



## biker-rotscher (15. Mai 2010)

tofino73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Langsam kommt Bewegung in mein LV301er Projekt. Habe noch nicht alle Teile, um es fertig zu bauen
> 
> Happy trails



Das kommt gut


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2010)

mein neuster Umbau ...





... mit kürzerem Vorbau, einer anständigen Bremsscheibe hinten (jetzt passts endlich zur Vorderen ), neuer Schaltung und Bash... KeFü folgt (und ein Rockguard, so Syntace will)


----------



## lexle (16. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> mein neuster Umbau ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warst du mit dem Helium shoppen????

Der hat auch die gelben Griffe:kotz:


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Warst du mit dem Helium shoppen????
> 
> Der hat auch die gelben Griffe:kotz:



aber das passt doch so gut zum Flaschenhalter 

welch ein Glück, dass das nicht jedem gefällt... so siehts wenigstens nicht aus wie alle anderen 301er


----------



## lexle (16. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> aber das passt doch so gut zum Flaschenhalter
> 
> welch ein Glück, dass das nicht jedem gefällt... so siehts wenigstens nicht aus wie alle anderen 301er



Dafür aber nicht wirlich zu Schaltwerk und Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Dafür aber nicht wirlich zu Schaltwerk und Kette



Ratbike rules 

War von nem anderen Projekt über und mir war langweilig...


----------



## Helium (16. Mai 2010)

Das schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus!


----------



## wildermarkus (16. Mai 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Kette?

Wenn mir die Syntace Griffe nur paßen würden
Denke da würde ich die braunen dran machen

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (16. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Warst du mit dem Helium shoppen????
> 
> Der hat auch die gelben Griffe:kotz:



Nichts gegen gelbe Griffe, gibt keine schöneren .


----------



## Carsten_Ga (16. Mai 2010)

@toffino

bleibt der Dämpfer so?

Gruß


----------



## klmp77 (16. Mai 2010)

mr. anderson schrieb:


> @toffino
> 
> bleibt der Dämpfer so?
> 
> Gruß



warum nicht, früher haben wir das immer so gemacht.
warum nicht, das hat noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## Qia (17. Mai 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> warum nicht, früher haben wir das immer so gemacht.
> warum nicht, das hat noch keinem geschadet.



Solange er den Originalhebel fährt, gibts auch kein Problem. Anders ists beim MK8 und bei meinen Tuninghebeln, da gibts dann Ärschäää!

Lg
Qia


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Kette?



KMC X-9



> Denke da würde ich die braunen dran machen



Ich geb ja zu, dass es das Bike absichtlich farblich etwas "unharmonisch" zusammengestellt ist... aber man muss es ja nicht übertreiben 
ich sag nur "dog shit brown"


----------



## graubündenbiker (20. Mai 2010)

Hoi! Wie versprochen, hier noch ein paar gute Fotos bei Licht:













Und noch eins mit Matsch nach der ersten Ausfahrt bei Schmuddelwetter:




Wundert euch nicht über die "alternative" Zugverlegung. Hab vorhin die Schraube der obersten Zugklemme beim Rausdrehen abgerissen.  Der Rest steckt noch im Gewinde fest, darum bin ich erstmal so losgefahren, konnte es nicht mehr aushalten. 

Hoffe es gefällt, eine Teileliste ist HIER, in dem Album sind auch noch weitere Fotos.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter etwas besser werden...
Gruß, Max


----------



## biker-wug (20. Mai 2010)

So mit Matsch sieht es richtig genial aus!!

So soll ein Bike ausschauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountainking (20. Mai 2010)

Hey

Sehr geiler Aufbau
Das ist ja echt attraktiv...ein Enduro mit 170/160mm Federweg und dabei ein Gewicht von ca. 13 kg...

Echt cool...das müssen wir dieses WE mal ausgiebig auf Herz und Nieren überprüfen

MFG

Jakob


----------



## bernd e (20. Mai 2010)

schöner Aufbau ==> Neid

Hattest du das Bike komplett gewogen oder die Werte summiert?


----------



## graubündenbiker (20. Mai 2010)

Danke! 
Das Gewicht das Ergebnis der Exceltabelle, es müsste aber ziemlich genau hinkommen, bei meinem Mk5 war die Abweichung zwischen Summe und Komplettgewicht auch sehr klein. Die Einzelgewichte weichen auch ehr noch nach oben ab, da beim wiegen z.B. die Züge noch nicht gekürzt waren. Komplett wiegen konnte ich es noch nicht, hab keine geeignete Waage und mein Händler hatte heute keine Lust seine hervorzukramen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Mai 2010)

@Graubündenbiker,
Schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

Update von meinem 301: Final hoffe ich nächste Woche vorm Urlaub fertig zubekommen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647983]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647987]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/647984]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Mai 2010)

graubündenbiker schrieb:


> Und noch eins mit Matsch nach der ersten Ausfahrt bei Schmuddelwetter:



so muss ein Bike aussehen! 



graubündenbiker schrieb:


> Wundert euch nicht über die "alternative" Zugverlegung. Hab vorhin die Schraube der obersten Zugklemme beim Rausdrehen abgerissen.  Der Rest steckt noch im Gewinde fest,







wie hast du das denn angestellt ?
verkantet eingedreht ??




graubündenbiker schrieb:


> Hoffe es gefällt, eine Teileliste ist HIER, in dem Album sind auch noch weitere Fotos.



ja sieht fein aus !
hab deine Excel-Gewichte mal mit meinen Excel-Gewichten verglichen 
 da  mich dein rechnerische Mehrgewicht von nur ~300g gewundert hat.
Aber das was dein VR, die Matschige Marie und die Gabel mehr wiegen als entsprechende Teile bei mir, machst du in kleinen Schritten hier und da wieder wett. Lässt mich doch glatt weiter über die 160mm Variante nachdenken.... 
Bei mir sind es in der Excel Tabelle übrigens 40g mehr als an der  Hängewaage....


----------



## rodschi (20. Mai 2010)

@Graubündner
Ja, so muss das aussehen, genau so wird meins auch... *träum*
Vielleicht nehm' ich ne andere Gabel, aber sonst, einfach nur TOP !

Glückwunsch zu dem geilen Teil und allseits gute Fahrt !

Viele Grüsse,
Rodschi


----------



## Helium (20. Mai 2010)

Das Gewicht von Max kommt sicher hin, hab heute wieder ein bischen gebastelt und in meins testweise die 170mmLyrik SoloAir DH eingebaut und hab jetzt ein fahrfertiges Gewicht von 12,5kg (mit Kern Waage gewogen) mit MuddyMary vorne und hinten Fat Albert, ist schon verrückt was mit dem MK8 möglich ist und das bei einem 170/170mm Rad.
@Max
ich würde wirklich noch über einen anderen Bash nachdenken, dein Rad ist wirklich genial schön, aber der Bashguard erschlägt das Rad.


----------



## graubündenbiker (20. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie hast du das denn angestellt ?
> verkantet eingedreht ??



Weiß leider nicht wie das passieren konnte. Der Schaltzug war ja schon vormontiert. Wollte den dann nur nochmal ausrichten, beim Lösen der Klemmschraube ließ sich diese schon vergleichsweise schwer drehen. Dann wollte ich der Ursache heute auf den Grund gehen und die Schraube ganz raus drehen. Sie ließ sich aber nur ca. zwei Umdrehungen lösen, dann hing sie fest. Hab dann etwas Kraft angewendet und schon hatte ich den Schraubenkopf mit zwei restlichen Gewindegängen in der Hand...



> Bei mir sind es in der Excel Tabelle übrigens 40g mehr als an der  Hängewaage....



Das ist auch mal gut! Aber das sind ja sowieso nur Richtwerte, ich weiß nicht, was ich von meiner TCM Waage an Genauigkeit erwarten kann.


----------



## langer.andi (20. Mai 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Update von meinem 301: Final hoffe ich nächste Woche vorm Urlaub fertig zubekommen



Schick!
Warum hast du die Lyrik statt der Talas verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportec (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo

So, mein Mk8 ist jetzt ca. 6 Wochen alt und es hat noch kleine Änderungen gebeben (optische vorallem). 12.37kg wie auf den Fotos.













Sorry für die miese Bildquali

Das Gesamtgewicht an der Waage stimmt, bis auf einige Gramm genau mit der Teileliste überein. Ich Depp habe leider die Cam nicht dabei gehabt beim Händler. Man beachte die sauschweren FA Die sind fast 100 gr schwerer wie die von @Helium oder gleich schwer wie sein MM.

Geplant ist noch die Kefü, der Rockguard und einen leichteren Bash. Ich hätte am liebsten einen Alu um die 60gr.

Gruss Sportec


----------



## Helium (21. Mai 2010)

Reifen auswiegen lohnt wirklich, nirgends ist leichter und günstiger Gewicht zu schinden.


----------



## marco sc (21. Mai 2010)

wo bekommt man denn online ausgewogene schwalbe reifen?


----------



## Helium (21. Mai 2010)

@sportec

wirklich super Aufbau und geiles Gewicht


----------



## thetourist (21. Mai 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Reifen auswiegen lohnt wirklich, nirgends ist leichter und günstiger Gewicht zu schinden.



Tja, würd ich ja auch gern machen, aber in der Nähe ist einfach kein Laden wo das Sortiment so groß ist das man Reifen auswiegen kann. Und dann bleibt nur noch Online Shopping. Okay, bei Silberfische gibts ja ausgewogene Reifen, aber auch nicht alle Marken.


----------



## apfahler (21. Mai 2010)

Hier mal noch ein RAW!
Leider ist das Bild etwas unscharf, entweder war es schon zu dunkel,
oder ist das Zittern bei einem neuen LV ist normal?
Der Spacertower kommt natürlich noch weg.
Morgen erste Ausfahrt - bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2010)

E. Weigelt also....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Mai 2010)

ich geh mal zur Hand....in meinem Alter müssen das größere Bilder sein...  















aus der Perspektive sieht das hochbeinig aus 




Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie eure WF Rahmen nach ein paar tausend km und insbesondere nach div. Winterausfahrten aussehen !
Ein Freund von mir hatte mal ein Rennrad mit blankem Rahmen, das sah nach 1-2 Jahren aufgrund von Schweiß etc. nicht mehr wirklich schön aus und der war schon hinterher mit sauber halten und polieren usw...


----------



## bernd e (21. Mai 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wann die ersten eloxierten Raw-Rahmen auftauchen.


----------



## biker-wug (21. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Testbikes von Liteville, also die von der erstvorstellung auf der Eurobike, sahen irgendwie genial aus, als ich meinen Rahmen geholt hab.
Logisch nicht wie die eloxierten, die schauen ja bei guter Pflege nach 3 Jahren noch aus wie neu.

Aber wie gesagt, das Bike ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand und als Plan B spuckt mir so in 2-3 Jahren evtl. noch ne Pulverung vor.


----------



## apfahler (21. Mai 2010)

Danke Bjoern_U. fürs vergrößern. Bin noch am üben, aber jetzt hab ich`s auch raus wie es geht


----------



## biker-wug (21. Mai 2010)

Ganz vergessen zu schreiben, sehr schickes Bike, gefällt mir gut. Bis auf den weißen Laufradsatz, der gefällt mir nicht so an den RAW Rahmen.


----------



## wildermarkus (21. Mai 2010)

Schickes Bike!!
Die Weißen Laufräder sind schon schön,aber das Bike wirkt irgendwie blaß

Und das rot am Schnellspanner geht gar nicht!!
Aber da könnt ihr MK8 er ja nicht dafür

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Schick!
> Warum hast du die Lyrik statt der Talas verbaut?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7180182#post7180182


----------



## lexle (21. Mai 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Graubündenbiker,
> Schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir auch sehr gut
> 
> Update von meinem 301: Final hoffe ich nächste Woche vorm Urlaub fertig zubekommen
> ...



Echt scönes Biek, nur die Schmale 1 1/8 Krone und steuerrohr sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## dre (21. Mai 2010)

@apfahler
des is scho sche,
bis auf den Spacerturm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (21. Mai 2010)

@Lexle:
Was denn mit dir los?
Gibst du deine hoch gelobte und sensationell funktionierende Talas schon wieder her?
War das nicht vor kurzem noch DIE perfekte 301-MK8-Gabel?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Mai 2010)

@lexle,

ich habe mir die Option mit der 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel offen gelassen um diese Gabel ins 101er einbauen zu können. Möchte gerne ausprobieren, wie sich das 101 dann auf den Trails verhält.


----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> @Lexle:
> Was denn mit dir los?
> Gibst du deine hoch gelobte und sensationell funktionierende Talas schon wieder her?
> War das nicht vor kurzem noch DIE perfekte 301-MK8-Gabel?



Ersatz wäre 36 180 Talas  von daher


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. Mai 2010)




----------



## Wast (22. Mai 2010)

Hi,

@phonedetector: wie funktioniert denn der DHX Air so im MK8? Könntest dazu bitte mal was schreiben? Wäre super.
Welche tunes in Druck-und Zugstufe hast Du da drin?


MFG

Wastl


----------



## langer.andi (22. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Ersatz wäre 36 180 Talas  von daher



Von daher was?
Endlich das superleichte 301 fertig und dann muss ne schwere Gabel rein?!?
Klingt logisch...


----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Von daher was?
> Endlich das superleichte 301 fertig und dann muss ne schwere Gabel rein?!?
> Klingt logisch...


 na di 150 Gramm


----------



## langer.andi (22. Mai 2010)

Und dann hat das 301 den endlich den Lenkwinkel, welcher dich beim 901 immer gestört hat!


----------



## MichiP (22. Mai 2010)

Wast schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @phonedetector: wie funktioniert denn der DHX Air so im MK8? Könntest dazu bitte mal was schreiben? Wäre super.
> Welche tunes in Druck-und Zugstufe hast Du da drin?
> ...



Würde mich auch sehr Interessieren!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Und dann hat das 301 den endlich den Lenkwinkel, welcher dich beim 901 immer gestört hat!



wie gestört.. ich fahr sogar recht flach beim 901 

beim 301 ist er mir "eher" noch zu steil.. aber die 180er Fox baut nicht sehr viel höher als die 160er


----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr Interessieren!!!



DITO

Aber mal extrem


----------



## wildermarkus (22. Mai 2010)

@phone


Wirklich schönes Rad

Gruß


----------



## Helium (22. Mai 2010)

Jetzt mit 170mm Lyrik


----------



## elmono (22. Mai 2010)

Richtig heiß die Kiste!


----------



## langer.andi (22. Mai 2010)

Du hast echt ein faible für hässliche Griffe!

Schönes Bike!
Gewicht?
Fahrverhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (22. Mai 2010)

Gewicht: 12,5kg
Fahrverhalten: Geil


----------



## jan84 (22. Mai 2010)

@phonedetector:
Was issn das für ne Hülse/Verlängerung bei der Sattelstütze?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## langer.andi (22. Mai 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Gewicht: 12,5kg
> Fahrverhalten: Geil



Weiter?
Einsatzzweck?
Eins für alle Fälle oder ist das 901 zusätzlich noch da?
Gewicht ist klasse, keine Frage.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> .. aber die 180er Fox baut nicht sehr viel höher als die 160er



Net alles glauben was irgendwo steht.
Sie baut genau 2cm höher...also so wie Totem und Co auch.

G.


----------



## Helium (22. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Weiter?
> Einsatzzweck?
> Eins für alle Fälle oder ist das 901 zusätzlich noch da?
> Gewicht ist klasse, keine Frage.



Einsatzzweck:
Eins für alles und das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. Freu mich jetzt nur noch auf einen neuen Dämpfer mit weniger Progression, dann isses perfekt. Dieses Jahr brauche ich kein 901 mehr(hab immer noch ein bischen Probleme mit dem rechten Arm nach den Sturz am Gardasee)
901 erst wieder mit MK3 das lohnt sich dann wieder


----------



## langer.andi (22. Mai 2010)

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das ein Bike mit 170/160mm als Allrounder funktioniert.
Irgendwie "schleppt" man doch ständig zu viel Federweg mit sich rum, oder?
Auch wenn man ein Luft-Fahrwerk sehr weitreichend einstellen kann, hat man dann doch immer ein bisschen "Gummikuh" unterm Hintern, glaube ich.
Lass mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren!


----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


>



Ich glaub der DHX geht so gut, dass unser "TELEFONAUFSPÜHRER" gar nimmer zum absteigen und berichten kommt


----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das ein Bike mit 170/160mm als Allrounder funktioniert.
> Irgendwie "schleppt" man doch ständig zu viel Federweg mit sich rum, oder?
> Auch wenn man ein Luft-Fahrwerk sehr weitreichend einstellen kann, hat man dann doch immer ein bisschen "Gummikuh" unterm Hintern, glaube ich.
> Lass mich natürlich gern eines besseren belehren!



Kann mal Zuviel "GUTEN" Federweg überhaupt haben?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Kann mal Zuviel "GUTEN" Federweg überhaupt haben?



naja.....wenn man als Beispiel das Bild vom "TELEFONAUFSPÜHRER" nimmt, kann man wohl guten Gewissens behaupten.......für so ein Terrain (wie das dort im Hintergrund sichtbare) _braucht_ man sicherlich keine 170/160mm FW 

aber hey, jeder soll fahren womit er glücklich wird
das Stahl-HT mit der 47mm (!) Mag21 vorne drin hat damals auch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## langer.andi (22. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Kann mal Zuviel "GUTEN" Federweg überhaupt haben?



Mmn: Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (22. Mai 2010)

Es kommt mMn schlicht und ergreifend auf das jeweilige Bikerevier an.
Hier im westdeutschen Flachland bin ich froh, für die Alltagstouren auch noch das 301 mit knackig wenig Federweg zu haben. Derzeit gefällts mir mit der Pike auf 120mm sogar noch besser als mit 140mm.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Es kommt mMn schlicht und ergreifend auf das jeweilige Bikerevier an.



soo ischt es !


----------



## Helium (22. Mai 2010)

Eins hab ich noch


----------



## lexle (22. Mai 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Es kommt mMn schlicht und ergreifend auf das jeweilige Bikerevier an.
> Hier im westdeutschen Flachland bin ich froh, für die Alltagstouren auch noch das 301 mit knackig wenig Federweg zu haben. Derzeit gefällts mir mit der Pike auf 120mm sogar noch besser als mit 140mm.



301 MK1 vorne Pike 140 hinten 115, 5 Jahre gefahrn

Das MK8 vorne und hinten 160mm geht noch besser. Also für was Kurzhuber


----------



## supasini (23. Mai 2010)

@Helium: Knaller Aufbau, Knaller Gewicht!
poste doch mal die aktuelle Teileliste.

(Ich hab ja ähnliche Vorstellungen wie du vom Rad, beim Treffen in der Eifel war meins mit 150/140 und 2,4" Fat Alberts mit 12,6 kg ca 2 kg leichter als die Bikes der "Mitbewerber" - an der Waage gab es ein großes Heulen und Zähneklappern, nicht ohne Grund hab ich sie erst am letzten Tag ausgepackt )
Deine Traumgewichte sind mir zwar ein bisschen zu teuer, insbes. da ich meinen Chris King/Flow-LRS von Felix unbedingt weiterfahren will. Aber vielleicht gibt es noch die eine oder andere Idee...
Allerdings hab ich in Erinnerung, dass du unglaublich leichte MM drauf hast, meine 2,35"GG hat 910 g


----------



## Helium (23. Mai 2010)

Poste mal deine Teileliste, vielleicht finden wir zusammen noch das ein oder andere vernünftige Gramm.
Das mit den LRS kann ich bei dir natürlich verstehen, King Naben gibt man nicht her.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> (Ich hab ja ähnliche Vorstellungen wie du vom Rad, beim Treffen in der Eifel war meins mit 150/140 und 2,4" Fat Alberts mit 12,6 kg ca 2 kg leichter als die Bikes der "Mitbewerber" - an der Waage gab es ein großes Heulen und Zähneklappern, nicht ohne Grund hab ich sie erst am letzten Tag ausgepackt )



Naja, ich war mit meinen 14,44 kg auf der Waage mit Wotan echt zufrieden.
Hab schon ein bisserl abgespeckt, jetzt steckt ne Lyrik U-Turn drin.
44er Blatt ist weg und ein 82g Bash montiert.
Sollten schon mal so 250g gewichtsersparnis sein. Muss aber die Wotan noch wiegen, um das zu wissen.
Bis zur nächsten Saison will ich unter die 14kg kommen, dann bin ich zufrieden. Erreicht soll das mit einem Vector Carbon 740mm und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2010)

@Helium: Sehr schicker Aufbau, gefällt mir richtig gut!!


----------



## langer.andi (23. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> 301 MK1 vorne Pike 140 hinten 115, 5 Jahre gefahrn
> 
> Das MK8 vorne und hinten 160mm geht noch besser. Also für was Kurzhuber



War bis vor garnicht all zu langer Zeit nicht Das Spezi enduro das Maß deiner Dinge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Mai 2010)

helium, wie zum teufel bekommst du das gewicht hin?? die laufräder? meines ist nicht soooo anders - aber ich schätze fast nen kilo schwerer?


----------



## Helium (23. Mai 2010)

Hier die Teilliste aus dem MK8 Thread kopiert:

Rahmen: Liteville MK8L 160mm
Gabel: RS Lyrik SoloAir MC DH
Bremse: Formula The One 2010 mit zweiteiligen Shimano Scheiben
Kurbel: XTR 22/36 mit TA Kettenblätter(Titanschrauben)
Laufräder: DT EXC1550
Reifen: vorne MuddyMary 2,35GG ausgewogen 795Gramm
hinten Fat Albert Front 2.4 ausgewogen 705 Gramm
Schläuche: Conti light 2x110 Gramm
Pedale: SudpinIII Titan(285 Gramm)
Sattel: SDG TiFly
Sattelstütze: gekürzte Syntace P6 
Vorbau: Force1.5 55mm
Lenker: Vector 31.8 740mm
Schalthebel: Sram X.0
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Umwerfer: SLX zweifach
Kassette:XTR 11/34
Kette: Sram PG991
Griffe: Syntace Moto
und noch zwei Geheimnisse


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2010)

Die Liste ist echt krass, wenn ich das mit meinem Vergleiche kann ich sagen, der Rahmen ist leichter, da M.
Der Rest ist schwerer.

Lüftest Du die Geheimnisse irgendwann oder bleibt das für immer und ewig geheim??


----------



## thetourist (24. Mai 2010)

Die "Geheimnisse" würden mich auch mal interessieren. Bleibt ja nichts übrig laut der Liste oder??


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Mai 2010)

Geheimnis 1: Decal am DT Swiss Dämpfer entfernt, bringt circa 1-1,5 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis......


----------



## elmono (24. Mai 2010)

Ist halt konsequent auf Leichtbau getrimmt. In einer Excel Tabelle würde man das vermutlich gut nachvollziehen können.

Bremsen sind sauleicht, Laufräder, Reifen und auch Schläuche machen vermutlich den Löwenanteil aus. Wirklich schönes Gewicht für ein schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (24. Mai 2010)

In welche Laufrichtung machst du dann den Albert hinten drauf?

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Helium (24. Mai 2010)

In die von Schwalbe vorgegebenen Richtung, um den Vorteil des mehr an Bremsgrip den der Front gegenüber dem Rear hat auch zu nutzen. So hat man das optimale rausgeholt, wenig Gewicht, guter Rollwiderstand und den Bremsgrip eines deutlich schwereren Reifen.
(Ist wirklich so, alles selbst getestet). Das einzige was gegenüber den 1kg Reifen fehlt ist der Durchschlagschutz, aber damit kann ich mit meiner sehr Material schonenden Fahrweise leben.


----------



## lexle (24. Mai 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> War bis vor garnicht all zu langer Zeit nicht Das Spezi enduro das Maß deiner Dinge?



das hatte aber auch scon 160/150 bzw. mit Shuttle 160/180 

Aber sa war ne V2 und ne Rohloff drin, gut 1 Kilo schwerer als mein 901


----------



## lexle (24. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja.....wenn man als Beispiel das Bild vom "TELEFONAUFSPÜHRER" nimmt, kann man wohl guten Gewissens behaupten.......für so ein Terrain (wie das dort im Hintergrund sichtbare) _braucht_ man sicherlich keine 170/160mm FW
> 
> aber hey, jeder soll fahren womit er glücklich wird
> das Stahl-HT mit der 47mm (!) Mag21 vorne drin hat damals auch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht



Du weißt aber schon, dass Bareuth nicht gerade weit vom Ochsenkopf und den Fichtlmountains weg ist? ich glaub der Phone bewegt seien Bikes schon artgerecht

Wo issn der abgeblieben? Ich wart noch auf den DHX Testbericht


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2010)

die Geheimnisse werden wohl damit zusammen hängen, das er sein Rad nur von links fotografiert ins Forum stellt...


----------



## Helium (24. Mai 2010)




----------



## MichiP (24. Mai 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Geheimnisse werden wohl damit zusammen hängen, das er sein Rad nur von links fotografiert ins Forum stellt...



Da hätten wir X-20, Bash und Kettenführung wo bei die beiden letzteren keine Geheimnisse mehr sind es sei denn Syntace probiert mal wieder was neues

Mehr fällt mir für die rechte Seite nicht ein falls es was mit Syntace zu tun haben sollte.


----------



## der-gute (24. Mai 2010)

nach KeFü sieht die Kette nicht aus, die linke Gabelseite sieht nach Maxle aus

aber der Bash könnte es sein...

und Nummer 2?
muss was am Antrieb sein, oder noch ein neuer Rockguard?
das wäre mal was, das die LV-Gemeinde am wenigsten bräuchte...


----------



## MichiP (24. Mai 2010)

Der noch nicht lieferbare Sram Rockguard wo bei ich gleich mal frage wo den der Saint Rockguard bleibt

Vielleicht hat das Helium auch geflunkert und er fährt schon das Ultrageheime Syntace-Schaltwerk mit integrierten Rockguard


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2010)

ist doch ganz einfach !
auf der nicht gezeigten Rahmenseite sitzt das Einfüllventil für sein namensgebendes leichter-wie-Luft Zeug !
Daher auch ein XL Rahmen für mehr Volumen = mehr Auftrieb
Das gleiche Zeug kommt auch in alle "Air" Kammern der Federungsteile sowie in die Reifen !
bei der Verwendung von 2.5er oder breiteren Reifen muss das Bike nach dem Absteigen gegen wegfliegen gesichert werden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (24. Mai 2010)

Naja Bilder von rechts gibt es schon .
Aber halt noch mit Totem.

Er hat den Rockguard nicht dran.
Und nichts als Kettenschutz.

Warum macht ihr euch denn so Verrückt wegen ein paar Gramm???

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MichiP (24. Mai 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Naja Bilder von rechts gibt es schon .
> Aber halt noch mit Totem.
> 
> Er hat den Rockguard nicht dran.
> ...



Langeweile

Gruß Michele

ps: mit 14700g unterm Hintern mach ich mir um nix Gedanken


----------



## hardflipper (24. Mai 2010)

Ich mach mir auch mit 107XX g unterm Hintern keine Gedanken.


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2010)

meins: (gestern und heute mit cepaea den Eifelvereins-HWW 10 gefahren, geschmeidige 165 km mit dem 301, da wir alle An- und Abreisen per Rad gemacht haben)







Rahmen: Liteville 301 XL Mk8 140mm
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 212 L
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation team Dual Air tapered 2010 150mm
Bremse:	Formula the one 180/180 R1 Scheiben, Titanschrauben an Sätteln & Scheiben, v: Shimano-Adapter
Steuersatz: Syntace Superspin tapered
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu 34,9 480mm (Potential: - 30 g durch P6 Carbon)
Sattelklemme	Syntace Superlock 38 (verstellbar ist am 301 ein Muss)
Vorbau	Syntace F109 75 mm 
Lenker	Syntace Vector Carbon 31.8 680/12°
Griffe Syntace Moto (leichte Griffe sind keine Option, da unbequemer)
Barends	ohne
Bar Plugs Syntace (könnte ich entfernen, sind aber sehr fest im Lenker)
Sattel	Selle Italia SLR XP (Potential: SLR TT - 30 g)
Schalthebel XTR SL-M 970 (4 Aluschrauben zur Befestigung)
Schaltwerk XTR RD-M 972 SGS
Umwerfer XTR FD-M 970 E-type (Aluschraube und Beilagscheibe Zughalter)
Kette HG 7701 (Potential: 10fach-Kette, hält aber vermutlich weniger lang)
Ritzelpaket XT 770 11-34 (XTR ist mir zu teuer - ist halt ein Verschleißteil)
Rock Guard Syntace (bleibt dran)
Kurbel	XTR FC-M 970 22-32-44 (Potential: (?) 22-36-Bash - Empfehlungen erwünscht!)
Pedale	NC 17 Sudpin III (Titanachse ist keine Option, da Fahrer 83 kg wiegt - die Syntace-Pedale werden die nächsten sein -35 g)
Innenlager	XTR 970 (ist fast das leichteste und hält einigermaßen, super P/L)
Züge 	Standard SIS durchgehend Außenzug
Nabe vorne Chris King 20mm
Felge vorne ZTR Flow
Speichen vorne Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel Sapim Hexagon
Nabe hinten Chris King ISO Disc umgebaut auf X12
Felge hinten ZTR Flow
Speichen hinten	Sapim CX-Ray
Nippel hinten Sapim Hexagon
Schnellspanner vorne Maxle light
Schnellspanner hinten X12
Felgenband vorne Stans
Felgenband hinten Stans
Schlauch vorne	Schwalbe Xlight SV14
Schlauch hinten	Schwalbe Xlight SV14
Mantel vorne Fat Albert front 2,4"
Mantel hinten Fat Albert rear 2,4"
Flaschenhalter bbb (40 g)
Flaschenhalterschrauben	Alu
Tacho Polar RS800cx

richtig viel Potential sehe ich nur an den Reifen, hab schon die leichtesten ausgewogen, aber leicht ist anders: meine haben beide ca. 770 g! Allerdings ist ein Reifen von der Performance und Sicherheit des Fat Albert gesetzt, da ich keine Lust auf Durchschläge habe...

Das Rad hat so ein Gesamtgewicht von 12,62 kg (Hängewaage)

Der Marathon-Aufbau (Nobby Nic 2,4" -300g / P6 Carbon, SLR TT, Sattelklemme light -80 g / XTR Klickies - 75 g) hat dann 12,25 kg, sub 12 müste ich mit ausgewogenen Rennreifen komen (RoRo/RaRa in 2,25" mit 410/470 g)

Der HC-Aufbau bekommt dann Muddy Marys 2,35 GG/TC (910/870 g) (+250 g), Lyrik SoloAir 2200 g (+450 g) und die 160er Hebel, dazu ne KindShock 950i mit Titanschrauben (ca. 500 g in 30,9) (+180 g), Aluhülse 7075er 15 cm lang ungeschlitzt (+70 g?) und Sattelklemme light mit Titanschraube (-20 g) - macht ein zu erwartendes Gesamtgewicht von ca. 13,5-13,6 kg. ok, aber deutlich schwerer als Helium. Nicht berücksichtigt ist 22-36-Bash, was ich gerne verbauen würde.


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2010)

So, hier nochmal mein Bike, jetzt mit 22/36 und Truvativ Bash und der Lyrik anstelle der Wotan. Lyrik gefällt mir auch sehr gut von der Performance her.
Bin noch unschlüssig.





Sorry für die Bildqualität, Handycam.


----------



## Helium (24. Mai 2010)

@supasini

Ist wirklich schon nahe am Optimum aufgebaut
Mit dem Umbau auf zweifach 22/36 + ca 80 Gramm Bash bist du wieder auf den 770 Gramm der dreifach Kurbel, also hier ist keine Ersparnis zu erwarten.
Bei der 11/34 Kassette ist die XTR schon deutlich leichter, bei den Pedalen wirst du mit den neuen Syntace noch was holen können, das werden sogar eher 50 statt 30 Gramm sein.
Recht schwer sind wie du schon selbst gesagt hast deine Reifen, aber sonst geht hier mit dem aktuellen Serienmaterial nicht mehr viel.
Mach dich nicht verrückt, ist eh schon superleicht, vor allem ohne irgendwelche Leichtbaukompromisse, sondern mit wirklich durch und durch bewährtem, stabilen Material


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2010)

@supasini:
Dein Aufbau ist echt durchdacht, kann man nicht meckern!!

Auch dein Gesamtgewicht ist faszinierend, da ist nimmer wirklich Potential vorhanden.


----------



## kalaus (24. Mai 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Der Marathon-Aufbau (Nobby Nic 2,4"


Salu,
...von den Nobbys kann ich nur dringend abraten. Hab vergangene Woche einen Satz Snakeskin auf meinen Flow mit Stollenanriß und Löchern am Übergang zur Snakeskin "verwurstet" und bin auf die gleich schweren Fatal Bert 2,25 umgestiegen. Belohnung: deutlich mehr Traktion, Seitenhalt und das Bike (140mm Größe M) ist mit Flaschenhalter und sackschweren Time Z Pedalen 12,1kg leicht...
Naja, bei der Sintflut die bei uns vom Himmel kam fährt ja vielleicht auch keiner Marathon..
klaus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Mai 2010)

und ich kann dagegen über die Nobbys nicht klagen  
(2.4 Snakeskin auf DT 5.1 mit Notubes Kit als tubeless) 
Es sind eben gute Allrounder, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
und sie bieten damit als Gesamtpaket eben nur hier ein wenig davon und da ein wenig hiervon...
wer besonders "hohe" Leistungen in einem bestimmten Bereich braucht, muss eben zu den entsprechenden Spezialisten wie FA, MM oder die Maxxis Teile greifen.

Wenn die NN runtergefahren sind kommen als Nächstes mal die FA drauf die stehen schon im Keller nachdem ich sie gegen ein paar NN in 2.25 eingetauscht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (24. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und ich kann dagegen über die Nobbys nicht klagen
> (2.4 Snakeskin auf DT 5.1 mit Notubes Kit als tubeless)
> Es sind eben gute Allrounder, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
> und sie bieten damit als Gesamtpaket eben nur hier ein wenig davon und da ein wenig hiervon...
> ...



Gute Allrounder????

NN am Vorderrad bei Schotter oder wenns auch nur leicht feucht ist ist der wohl schlechteste MB Reifen ever. Heute morgen wieder selbst+live und fast komplett in brauner Farbe im Wald erlebt


----------



## dre (24. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> ...NN am Vorderrad bei Schotter oder wenns auch nur leicht feucht ist ist der wohl....



ein absoluter Mistreifen.


----------



## lexle (24. Mai 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ein absoluter Mistreifen.



Du hast ihn doch au noch drauf oder?

Also meine Alten King Jim sind dagene richtige lightweigt Grip-Wunder


----------



## dre (24. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Du hast ihn doch au noch drauf oder?...



Hatte, hatte! Aktuell ist der FA drauf, denn NN habe ich nur noch platt gefahren.
Ich finde, der NN ist aber auch erst jetzt so mies geworden. Frühen fand ich den NN gar nicht so schlecht. Der NN fällt, aus meiner Sicht, nur mittlerweile regelrecht auseinander.
Ein Freund formulierte es einmal so:
"Was früher im Harz 5 Monate hielt, hällt heute nur noch 5 Wochen und am Gardasee nur noch 5 Tage."


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Mai 2010)

Wast schrieb:


> ...wie funktioniert denn der DHX Air so im MK8? Könntest dazu bitte mal was schreiben? Wäre super.
> Welche tunes in Druck-und Zugstufe hast Du da drin?...





MichiP schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr Interessieren!!!





lexle schrieb:


> Ich glaub der DHX geht so gut, dass unser "TELEFONAUFSPÜHRER" gar nimmer zum absteigen und berichten kommt



Sorry Leute, ich war nun 2 Tage lang auf der Bergkirchweih in Erlangen und habe die besten Biere Frankens genossen, war echt lecker 

Beim DHX Air gibts keine verschiedene Tunes in der Druckstufe und Zugstufe, wie beim RP23 usw...
Ansonsten kann ich noch nicht viel zum DHX Air sagen, habe bisher mit diesem nur 2 kurze Ausfahrten gehabt, zuvor hatte ich einen mit kleiner Lufkammer getestet, war ganz nett ...

Der Dämpfer macht aber seine Sache wirklich gut, mit den 160mm Hebel spürt man kaum einen Unterschied zum DT Swiss mit verringerter Druckstufe...

Momentan fahre ich aber die 140mm Hebel mit der 160er an der Front, da gefällt mir der Lenkwinkel besser und auch das Tretlager ist nicht soo hoch...

Mit dem DT Swiss und den 160mm Hebel konnte ich nur gut 2/3 vom Hub nutzen, die Endprogression war einfach zu krass, mit den 140mm Hebeln und dem DHX mit großer Luftkammer hab ichs einfacher dem Heck den Federweg zu entlocken. Wahrscheinlich nutze ich mit den kleineren Hebeln nun sogar mehr Federweg als mit der 160er/DT Swiss Kombi...

Mehr demnächst...



wildermarkus schrieb:


> @phone
> 
> 
> Wirklich schönes Rad
> ...



Vielen Dank! 



jan84 schrieb:


> @phonedetector:
> Was issn das für ne Hülse/Verlängerung bei der Sattelstütze?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Es ist das untere Teil einer Scott Pilot FR Teleskopsattelstütze 34,9/31,6mm



der-gute schrieb:


> die Geheimnisse werden wohl damit zusammen hängen, das er sein Rad nur von links fotografiert ins Forum stellt...



Ich kann mit dieser Perspektive am meisten anfangen. Man sieht den Antrieb und die Kefü, die Bremsen usw... Man kann den Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel begutachten!
Sicher kann nicht jeder mit der Seitenansicht was anfangen, für mich persönlich kommen viele interessante Details auf so einem Bild gut rüber...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> naja.....wenn man als Beispiel das Bild vom "TELEFONAUFSPÜHRER" nimmt, kann man wohl guten Gewissens behaupten.......für so ein Terrain (wie das dort im Hintergrund sichtbare) _braucht_ man sicherlich keine 170/160mm FW
> 
> aber hey, jeder soll fahren womit er glücklich wird
> das Stahl-HT mit der 47mm (!) Mag21 vorne drin hat damals auch wahnsinnig viel Spaß gemacht



In diesem Terrain:








nehme ich gern das hier, jedoch mittlerweile umgebaut als Fitnessbike mit geradem Lenker usw...





Dieses hier ist vor ca. 2 Jahren entstanden, ca. 1km weit weg vom Spot, wo das 301 Fotografiert wurde, damals noch das 301mk4 als Tourer und das Rocky Mountain Switch als Freeride Bike, tourenfähig:





Ein Bekannter Fahrradfahrer ca. 100m weit weg vom Fotospot:


Im markiertem Bereich sieht man genau die Stelle, wo der Jogger herkommt...





Ich denke, dass 140mm bzw. 160mm an Front & Heck schon gerechtfertigt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (24. Mai 2010)

@phone

Was hat Dein 301 für ne Größe?


----------



## mtbdriver01 (25. Mai 2010)

Dat ist ein Large.


----------



## Ray (25. Mai 2010)

Schade auf einen M hätte ich mich gerne mal gestellt, um zu sehen ob mir die Geo taugt.


----------



## soil (25. Mai 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> In diesem Terrain:
> 
> Dieses hier ist vor ca. 2 Jahren entstanden, ca. 1km weit weg vom Spot, wo das 301 Fotografiert wurde, damals noch das 301mk4 als Tourer und das Rocky Mountain Switch als Freeride Bike, tourenfähig:
> 
> Ich denke, dass 140mm bzw. 160mm an Front & Heck schon gerechtfertigt sind...



Phone,
ich denke, Du bist rehabilitiert. KEIN Poser
Aber hast Du etwa einen Oberlippenbart?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Gute Allrounder????
> 
> NN am Vorderrad bei Schotter oder wenns auch nur leicht feucht ist ist der wohl schlechteste MB Reifen ever. Heute morgen wieder selbst+live und fast komplett in brauner Farbe im Wald erlebt



Schotter hat es bei uns nicht 
auf den Pfälzerwaldtrails mag ich ihn, aber er ist mit Sicherheit nicht überall und für jeden Fahrstil geeignet
aber schlechter geht trotzdem....Conti Explorer, Conti Vapor, ICR Mythos, Z-Max (ging noch), Panaracer Dart um mal die aufzuzählen die ich letztens alle in eigentlich noch brauchbarem Zustand weggeschmissen habe. Ok, beim Explorer fehlten etliche Stollen....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Mai 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> In diesem Terrain:
> 
> nehme ich gern das hier, jedoch mittlerweile umgebaut als Fitnessbike mit geradem Lenker usw...
> 
> ...




ganz ruhig !
dein Bild diente lediglich als Beispiel da es gerade oben
drüber zu sehen war und in dem Bild eben kein wirkliches hartes Terrain zu erkennen ist das irgendwelchen FW benötigt. 
Daher auch der  dahinter....
ich hätte auch eins von meinen Bildern nehmen können 
da ist das 301 genauso in die langweilige Gegend gestellt 

eine Diskussion wer wann wo was braucht ist daher unnötig
jeder soll das fahren worauf er Lust und vor allem damit Spaß hat

denn wäre ich nicht von der "Notwendig und Gerechtfertigkeit" eines 140er Fahrwerks selbst überzeugt, ich würde heute noch das HT mit der Mag21 durch die Gegend schubsen 

Gruß Björn


----------



## lexle (25. Mai 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich war nun 2 Tage lang auf der Bergkirchweih in Erlangen und habe die besten Biere Frankens genossen, war echt lecker
> 
> Beim DHX Air gibts keine verschiedene Tunes in der Druckstufe und Zugstufe, wie beim RP23 usw...
> Ansonsten kann ich noch nicht viel zum DHX Air sagen, habe bisher mit diesem nur 2 kurze Ausfahrten gehabt, zuvor hatte ich einen mit kleiner Lufkammer getestet, war ganz nett ...
> ...



wieviel wiegst du und wieviel nutzt du mit den 160 Hebeln aus?

Ist irgendwas überdämpft?


----------



## lexle (25. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Schotter hat es bei uns nicht
> auf den Pfälzerwaldtrails mag ich ihn, aber er ist mit Sicherheit nicht überall und für jeden Fahrstil geeignet
> aber schlechter geht trotzdem....Conti Explorer, Conti Vapor, ICR Mythos, Z-Max (ging noch), Panaracer Dart um mal die aufzuzählen die ich letztens alle in eigentlich noch brauchbarem Zustand weggeschmissen habe. Ok, beim Explorer fehlten etliche Stollen....



Na gut, aber die sind bekanntlich unteridisch.

Anber vom Nassgripp ist der NN der schlechteste Schwalbe., und die sind alle nicht so supi.

Aber wenn man bei leichtem Schotter in ner Kurve fährt un einem Knicken die Stollen weg, was komischerweise mit 100 gramm leichteren King Jim Light nicht der Fall ist, dann kanns das nicht sein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Mai 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Na gut, aber die sind bekanntlich unteridisch



naja die waren teils noch aus Zeiten als die Bi.. immer Recht hatte....

FA stehen schon im Keller, mal sehen wie die sich so machen


----------



## Canadafan (26. Mai 2010)

Servus, jetzt ist mein weißes 301 endlich fertig. Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei. Schönes Bike!



Canadafan schrieb:


> Servus, jetzt ist mein weißes 301 endlich fertig. Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## dre (27. Mai 2010)

Canadafan schrieb:


> ..Hoffe es gefällt...



ja, mir gefällt es. Hauptsache ist aber, dass es dir gefällt. Der Rest ist egal...


----------



## fofiman (27. Mai 2010)

Was ich immer nicht verstehe:
Wieso montiert ihr euch einen Leichtbaureifen wie den Nobby Nic an ein sonst so schön auf Spaß ausgerichtetes Rad?
Oder ist Eure Fahrtechnik so viel besser als meine (was ich natürlich nicht ausschließen möchte)?
Auf die 3-400 Gramm kommt es doch dann auch nicht an, oder?


----------



## Canadafan (27. Mai 2010)

dre schrieb:


> ja, mir gefällt es. Hauptsache ist aber, dass es dir gefällt. Der Rest ist egal...


 
Ja klaro! Es ist genau so geworden wie gewünscht


----------



## Canadafan (27. Mai 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Was ich immer nicht verstehe:
> Wieso montiert ihr euch einen Leichtbaureifen wie den Nobby Nic an ein sonst so schön auf Spaß ausgerichtetes Rad?
> Oder ist Eure Fahrtechnik so viel besser als meine (was ich natürlich nicht ausschließen möchte)?
> Auf die 3-400 Gramm kommt es doch dann auch nicht an, oder?


 
Gewicht ist letztrangig, sonst hätte ich den Aufbau teilweise anders gemacht. War einfach seither mit NN immer zufrieden und toitoitoi keine Pannen. Sollte mich der Trail eines besseren belehren, ist der Austausch der Reifen zum Glück das kleinste Problem


----------



## supasini (27. Mai 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Was ich immer nicht verstehe:
> Wieso montiert ihr euch einen Leichtbaureifen wie den Nobby Nic an ein sonst so schön auf Spaß ausgerichtetes Rad?
> Oder ist Eure Fahrtechnik so viel besser als meine (was ich natürlich nicht ausschließen möchte)?
> Auf die 3-400 Gramm kommt es doch dann auch nicht an, oder?



ich glaube, dass das einerseits Leute machen, die noch keinen "richtigen" MTB-Reifen gefahren haben (ich habe auch vor 3 Jahren noch AlpenX mit NN gefahren - und wir haben in unserer Gruppe damals 5 kapitale Reifenschäden an den Karkassen gehabt). Wenn man nicht erFAHREN hat, was ein besserer Reifen kann, dann ist der NN gut.
andererseits kenne ich auch Leute, die z.B. vom FA wieder zum NN zurückgerüstet haben, weil sie den FA einfach nicht brauchen. Ein schönes plüschiges Rad macht trotzdem Spaß.
Ich denke zur Zeit ernsthaft darüber nach, meiner Frau auf ihr 301 mit 140/130 mm ne Race-Reifen-Kombi zu machen, weil sie einfach die fetteren Reifen nicht braucht. Und da ist der geringere Rollwiderstand schon ein echtes Argument.
Ich selber hab zwar immer mal wieder den NN 2,4" probiert, hab damit aber hinten ständig Durchschläge und vorne rutscht er weg. Am 101 fahre ich aber RoRo/RaRa - und das passt da wunderbar!

=> Die Motive für die Reifenwahl können sehr unterschiedlich sein.

allerdings passt der NN wirklich nicht zur Lyrik: entweder ist einer überfordert oder die andere total unterfordert.


----------



## elmono (27. Mai 2010)

fofiman schrieb:


> Was ich immer nicht verstehe:
> Wieso montiert ihr euch einen Leichtbaureifen wie den Nobby Nic an ein sonst so schön auf Spaß ausgerichtetes Rad?
> Oder ist Eure Fahrtechnik so viel besser als meine (was ich natürlich nicht ausschließen möchte)?
> Auf die 3-400 Gramm kommt es doch dann auch nicht an, oder?



Wo in Essen braucht man denn mehr? 

Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, es kommt sicher auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an. Ich fahr derzeit nur Racing Ralph am 301, und finde das reicht für die Trails in der Gegend (auch die in Essen ). Klar hat ein Fat Albert oder eine Muddy Mary deutlich mehr Reserven, aber bei dem bißchen Geröll und dem bißchen Gefälle hab ich lieber einen Reifen der gut rollt und so Spaß auf den vielen flacheren Trails bietet.


----------



## fofiman (27. Mai 2010)

@elmono
klar braucht man den nicht, aber es macht viel mehr Spaß bergab.
Außerdem kann man mit einem fetten Reifen (in der Tat MM GG vorne) fahrtechnische Defizite kompensieren.

Ich wollte auch an dieser Stelle keine Notwendigkeitsdiskussion lostreten,
sondern nur meiner Verwunderung über die Diskrepanz zwischen Lyrik und Racereifen Ausdruck verleihen.


----------



## elmono (27. Mai 2010)

Geb dir ja auch vollkommen Recht, der MM vorn macht wirklich viel Spaß.

By the way: Wo in Essen bist du denn so unterwegs? Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fofiman (27. Mai 2010)

Im Süden, Heisingen, Kupferdreh, Richtung Mühlheim, Kettwig, Elfringhauser Schweiz...
Können wir gerne mal machen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Mai 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass das einerseits Leute machen, die noch keinen "richtigen" MTB-Reifen gefahren haben [...]
> Wenn man nicht erFAHREN hat, was ein besserer Reifen kann, dann ist der NN gut.



an dem Punkt Erfahrungswerte ist sicherlich was dran
aber nicht jeder will/kann ständig Reifen testen und wenn man einen hat mit dem man zufrieden ist, warum sollte man wechseln ?
nur weil andere den Reifen nicht gut finden ?
Um den für sich besten Reifen Kompromiss zu finden muss man auch eigene Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Reifen machen
Denn auf der anderen Seite spielen da ja auch noch pers. Vorlieben, Fahrstil und das Terrain auf den Hometrails eine Rolle.
Was nützt ein fetter Reifen wenn er gar nicht erforderlich ist und letztendlich anstatt mit seinen vermeintlichen Vorteilen nur mit Mehrgewicht und höherem Rollwiderstand zu Buche schlägt ?



supasini schrieb:


> Ich selber hab zwar immer mal wieder den NN 2,4" probiert, hab damit aber hinten ständig Durchschläge



das Problem hatte ich mit Schlauch auch !
seit der Umstellung auf Tubeless ist Ruhe !!
(zumindest solange man rechtzeitig daran denkt Milch nachzufüllen....aber auch da hat mich nur ein etwas größeres Loch gebremst)
Das hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen. Das hätte mir unterwegs etliche Schlauchwechsel erspart.
Zusätzlich kann ich den NN 2.4 jetzt locker mit 1,8-2 bar fahren (vorher 2,6-2,8 aber mit Durchschlagproblem) und da bekommt der NN eine  gute bis sehr gute Traktion. Zumindest für das bei mir vorherrschende Terrain (Waldboden, Sand, Sandstein, kein Schotter)



supasini schrieb:


> allerdings passt der NN wirklich nicht zur Lyrik: entweder ist einer überfordert oder die andere total unterfordert.



ist sicherlich auch eine Frage des pers. Fahrstils etc.
zumal man sich ein Satz Reifen zum wechseln eher mal so eben hinlegt als eine "schwächere" Gabel, die zum Reifen "passt"  

Gruß Björn


----------



## RaceFace67 (27. Mai 2010)

zum Thema Reifen... ich bin auch mit NN/RaRa angefangen... bis ich das erste Mal einen 2,4er gefahren bin (RoRo) - da habe ich Blut geleckt - und schnell festgestellt, dass der superschnell aufreist. Als ich dann wieder auf 2,25er NN gewechselt bin hat mir was gefehlt. Die erFAHRung kam dann mit dem FA in 2,4 - später dann MM probiert und noch begeisterter... 

Als ich mein LV aufgebaut habe, war ich auch eher auf Leichtbau / Marathon / AM (siehe Reifen, Crossmax ST, Juicy Ultimate). Und es ist irgendwie was dran - das LV verändert einen: inzwischen MM/MM, Saint Bremse und 1750er DT... und am überlegen wg. 160 mm an der Front. Das ist ein Lernprozess - der Spaß!!! macht!


----------



## lexle (27. Mai 2010)

@ Phone

Kommt noch ein ausführlicher Bericht zum DHX?

Würde einige inkl. mich interessieren


----------



## ezkimo (27. Mai 2010)

...


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Mai 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Zusätzlich kann ich den NN 2.4 jetzt locker mit 1,8-2 bar fahren (vorher 2,6-2,8 aber mit Durchschlagproblem) und da bekommt der NN eine gute bis sehr gute Traktion. Zumindest für das bei mir vorherrschende Terrain (Waldboden, Sand, Sandstein, kein Schotter)


 
Darf ich mal fragen was Du wiegst, wenn Du vorher 2,6-2,8 bar benötigst hast? Also ich fahre den 2,4" NN (Modell 2010) mit 2 bar als Hinterreifen im Sommer. Für mein 160mm 301er war ich anfangs etwas skeptisch. Aber selbst Geröllfelder am Feldberg und Sprünge über 50cm Absätze ins Flat können dem Reifen bei meinem Gewicht von 77kg + Ausrüstung nichts anhaben. In Kombination mit FA front 2,4" (1,7 bar) an der Front aus meiner Sicht also eine ideale Kombi für lange Touren im Bereich 2000hm gewürzt mit knackigen Trails.

Keine Frage, dass die von mir im Winter gefahrene Kombi MM TC 1,6bar und FA rear 1,8bar eine andere Welt sind in Sachen Reserven. Aber eben auch in Sachen Rollwiderstand (vorallem der MM).

Grüße
HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, zum Thema Reifenwahl könnte man noch mindestens 10 Seiten lang diskutieren 
Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, was ihm liegt. Was sinnvoll ist und was nicht hängt wohl mehr von Streckenbeschaffenheit und Fahrtechnik ab, als vom Bike, an das die Reifen drangeschraubt werden. Also: jeder Jeck ist anders


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Mai 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen was Du wiegst, wenn Du vorher 2,6-2,8 bar benötigst hast?


zuviel ! 

fahrfertig mit Bike, Touren/AlpenX Schuhen, 2l Wasser im Camelbak und dem sonstigen Krimskram im Tourenrucksack sind das z.Zt. ~0,1-0,11t je nach Jahreszeit 
2,6-2,8bar war mit Schlauch dann schon mit Sicherheitsreserve, aber auch da gabs eben den ein oder anderen Platten
~2,3bar bin ich auch ne Zeit lang gefahren, aber da hatte ich öfters bzw. zu oft dieses pfffffft im Ohr. Da war der Durchschlag oft schon beim drüberfahren zu spüren....

da zu den Durchschlägen dann auch noch Dornen ihr übriges taten, kam jetzt der Versuch mit tubeless bei normalen Reifen. Ich war die ständige Schlauch-Wechslerei und Flickerei satt und nachdem die Aussagen hier im Forum zu der tubeless Geschichte wirklich sehr positiv sind, war es mir den Versuch wert. 
Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert, der einzige Platten bis jetzt ging auf meine Nachlässigkeit zurück. Denn man muss etwas öfter Luft (& eben die Milchmenge) kontrollieren als gewohnt. Aber das ist halb so wild.

aber genug OT jetzt


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Mai 2010)

Na gut, überzeugt. Die Physik ist eben in Sachen Einfluss durch das Gewicht unbestechlich 

OT endgültig OFF


----------



## Ruderbock (27. Mai 2010)

BILDERFRED!!!   ??
bitte bitte mehr BILDER!!!


----------



## habbadu (3. Juni 2010)




----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2010)

sehr hübsch!
und endlich nochmal halbwegs vernünftig fotografiert! 
welchen Bash hast du verbaut? Gewicht? Bezugsquelle?


----------



## han-sch (3. Juni 2010)

sieht nach dem hier aus --> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=878


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juni 2010)

Man(n) sieht zwar wenig vom Rad, aber ich mag das Bild!
Letzte Woche am Feldberg..


----------



## habbadu (4. Juni 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> sehr hübsch!
> und endlich nochmal halbwegs vernünftig fotografiert!
> welchen Bash hast du verbaut? Gewicht? Bezugsquelle?



Hallo,

schön, daß mein Radd gefällt
Zur Frage: es ist der Race Face Bash Guard DH. Ich hab das Teil aber nicht gewogen, doch es fühlt sich "sackschwer" an. Wesentlich leichter ist der Bash Guard aus der Atlas Serie, den gibt's auch in verschiedenen Farben. Ich wollte aber damals den DH - weil er so massiv wirkt.

Bezugsquellen:
Bikeaction, Hibike, CRC

Grüße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Juni 2010)

...nun als All Mountain Aufbau:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 666steve666 (6. Juni 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...nun als All Mountain Aufbau:




Schönes Bike, cooler Dämpfer


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juni 2010)

@deco: Mach keine Umbauten und Bilder, sondern fahr den Fox, nachdem viele wissen wollen, wie er funktioniert, welche Vorteile und welche Nachteile er hat!!!!

Mir hat es im Enduro Aufbau besser gefallen!!
Aber trotz allem ein schickes Teil.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juni 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @deco: Mach keine Umbauten und Bilder, sondern fahr den Fox, nachdem viele wissen wollen, wie er funktioniert, welche Vorteile und welche Nachteile er hat!!!!
> 
> Mir hat es im Enduro Aufbau besser gefallen!!
> Aber trotz allem ein schickes Teil.



Umm, nur zur Info: Ich bin nicht Deco!
Ich fahre den Fox schon auch, keine Sorge


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juni 2010)

Shit, als ich das geschrieben habe, hat mich meine Tochter abgelenkt, war nicht bei der Sache!!

Sorry nochmal!


----------



## wildermarkus (7. Juni 2010)

Immer auf die Kleinen!!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## tofino73 (28. Juni 2010)

Vor meiner ersten Tour mit dem LV301, das Bike ist einfach nur geil... 12.4kg wie auf dem Bild













Happy trails


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Juni 2010)

Ein neues "altes" 301, schick! Der Vorbau könnte für meinen Geschmack kürzer sein...


----------



## hardflipper (28. Juni 2010)

Bitte mal Detailfotos von der Kurbel machen, bzw. vom Platz Kurbel-Rahmen.

Denn bei meiner Race Face Deus geht´s dermaßen eng zu, dass ich mir grad nicht vorstellen kann wie eine XX hinpassen kann!!??! 

Welchen Q-Faktor hat die XX?

Danke!!!


----------



## Gz007 (28. Juni 2010)

@hardflipper: 

an dein 301 gehört sowieso die neue 2 fach XTR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (28. Juni 2010)

mhhh, hab doch mittlerweile SRAM X0 Trigger und ein 2010er X9 Schaltwerk dran... 

Aber schön ist die 780er Kurbel schon.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (29. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin

Dann will ich auch hier mal meine schwarze Schönheitvorstellen!
Gerade fertig geworden,endlich!
Mein 1.Liteville!
Hat schon 2 Ausfahrten hinter sich und ich muß sagen,das ich nie gedacht hätte,das Liteville das Mountainbiken quasi neu erfunden hat,einfach ne andere Welt!Man merkt fast nicht,das man ein Fully fährt,denn das Baby geht ab wie Schmidts Katze:















*Gewicht:Nur leichte 9,5kg!*

*Teileliste:*

-Rahmen:Liteville 301 Mk004 schwarz eloxiert;inkl.Race&Titankit+DT Swiss SSD212(130mm)
-Gabel:Rock Shox Reba Worldcup tuned mit Kronenlockout(115mm)
-Steuersatz:Syntace Super Spin 1/1/8"
-Aheadklemme:Control Tech+Syntace Kappe
-Kurbeln:Clavicula Mtb 3-fach
-Innenlager:Clavicula tuned/Ceramic Speed Lager
-Kettenblätter:FRM 44/32/22
-Kettenblattschrauben:Extralite gold/schwarz
-Naben:Chris King ISO Disc 32Loch
-Felgen: Dt-Swiss XRC300 32 Loch
-Speichen:Sapim Race
-Nippel: DT Alu gold
-Felgenband:FRM
-Schläuche:Eclipse
-Reifen:Schwalbe RocketRon 2,25
-Schnellspanner:Tune DC16+17 schwarz
-Vorbau:NoRah Carbon
-Lenker:Schmolke SL
-Lenkerstopfen:Schmolke
-Barends:MCFK
-Grifferocraft Superlite
-Bremshebel:Hope Tech+Hope Matchmaker für XTR970
-Bremssättel:Hope Mono Mini 2006 tuned(Titan Banjos,Aluentlüftungsnippel etc.)
-Bremsleitung:Hope
-Bremsscheiben:Hope Race-Floatings inkl.Titanschrauben
-Bremsbeläge:Hope Standart
-Sattelstütze:Schmolke TLO 34,9/380mm
-Sattel:Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
-Sattelklemme:MCFK
-Umwerfer:Shimano XTR 970 E-Type tuned/Carbonplatte,Aluschrauben
-Schaltwerk:Shimano XTR 970 tuned/Speedware,Carbonschmiede
-Zügeower Cordzz Mtb
-Aussenhülle:Nokon Carbonpearls
-Shifter:Shimano XTR 970 3x9
-Kassette:Sram XG999 11-32
-Kette:KMC X9SL gold
-Flaschenhalter:Ax Lightness Nasdorowje
-Pedale:Crank Brothers 4Ti tuned/Titanfedern
-Schrauben:Komplett Syntace/Bikehardest(Titan/Alu)und Schmolke Peek

So,ich hoffe das wars und ich hab nichts vegessen!
Achso:Einsatzgebiet natürlich stark Race/Marathonlastig!
Mein Gewicht liegt zur Zeit bei 71kg....

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Hab ichs schon erwähnt?:
Liteville,was sonst?Alles andere sind bloß Mountainbikes!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Juni 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> MoinMoin
> 
> Dann will ich auch hier mal meine schwarze Schönheitvorstellen!
> Gerade fertig geworden,endlich!
> ...




Anschaffungspreis 1/g!??


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2010)

@shiver
die liste liest sich ja ganz lecker
....
nur über den preis will ich gar nicht nachdenken, sonst wird mir schwindelig


----------



## Lhafty (29. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @shiver
> die liste liest sich ja ganz lecker
> ....
> nur über den preis will ich gar nicht nachdenken, sonst wird mir schwindelig



Ach na ja, über die Wertverluste bei dem Gabel- und Bremsenkarussell, dass viele hier fahren, will ich auch nicht nachdenken.
Das ist jedenfalls mal sauber einen Stiefel durchgezogen!


----------



## klmp77 (29. Juni 2010)

mein lieber scholli, das ist ja mal ne rakete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (29. Juni 2010)

Nicht mein Ding, aber lecker ist es schon 

Keine Angst vor Langfinger?


----------



## Deleted 15311 (30. Juni 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @shiver
> die liste liest sich ja ganz lecker
> ....
> nur über den preis will ich gar nicht nachdenken, sonst wird mir schwindelig



Moin

Danke,hab mir Mühe gegeben,ja...der Preis,darüber hab ich mir lieber weiter keine Gedanken gemacht,sonst wird mir wohl selbst schlecht!
Ne,sind alles Teile die ich mir nach und nach zugelegt habe in den letzten 2-3 Jahren meines Leichtbauwahns,sind aber alle ausreichend Trailtested,also halten tun die,waren an meinem Scale verbaut und das meiste passte halt.War mehr oder weniger schöner Zufall....
Den Rahmen hab ich vor kurzem in einem echt perfekten Zustand von einem Forumsmitglied für nen fairen Kurs erstanden.

@bernd e:Mach dir keine Hoffnung,es steht in meinem Hochsicherheitskellerraum direkt unter meinem Schlafzimmer wenns nicht grad bewegt wird,keine Chance...oder direkt in meiner Bude,die aber auch gut gesichert ist und überfallen laß ich mich auch nicht,guck dir mein Benutzerbild an !!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## elmono (30. Juni 2010)

fatLV schrieb:


> fährst du das Teil auch, oder schaust du es nur an?



Frag mich echt immer wieder, was so Hirni-Kommentare sollen, nur weil nen Bike mal schön aufgebaut und sauber ist.

Und selbst wenn er sich das Rad an die Wand hängt, ja und. Dazu passend: Warum leckt der Hund seine Eier? Weil ers kann...

EDIT: Vergiss es kleiner Troll, wenn man sich die restlichen geistigen Ergüsse so antut...


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> ......,guck dir mein Benutzerbild an !!
> 
> ...




demnach bist Du schon Tod und kurz vor dem "zu Staub zerfallen "...wird also ein Leichtes Dir das Rad aus den verblichenen Fingern zu Reißen 

......by the way Respekt für den Aufbau, sehr Geil


----------



## dragon07 (1. Juli 2010)

Hi
@SHIVER  schön aufgebautes 301, gut Hörnchen sind Geschmackssache auf alle fälle einsatztauglich aufgebaut. 

Mal eine frage in die Runde, da ich mich für ein 301 Interessiere und von der Größe ein s und  ein xs in frage kommen  frage ich mich ob in einem xs noch eine Flasche in den Rahmen passt ???


Grüße Ike


----------



## Sportec (1. Juli 2010)

Meine kleine LV Family:








mk3 m 10.7kg




mk8 s 12.4kg

Gruss sportec


----------



## Helium (1. Juli 2010)

MK8 - hochglanzpoliert


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juli 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> MK8 - hochglanzpoliert



sogar mit Kefü und Rockguard für Sram !
ist das jetzt alles lieferbar ?


----------



## langer.andi (1. Juli 2010)

Hui. Scharfes Teil!


----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> MK8 - hochglanzpoliert



Superaffent...engeil 

Mehr als die Hebel hätte ich keine Lust gehabt zu polierern, zumindest hat mir meine Hebelpolitur gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-rotscher (1. Juli 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sogar mit Kefü und Rockguard für Sram !
> ist das jetzt alles lieferbar ?



Wahrscheinlich nur für ein paar Auserlesene 

@helium: Und jetzt ein Bild mit Dreck


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juli 2010)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nur für ein paar Auserlesene



vermutlich 



biker-rotscher schrieb:


> @helium: Und jetzt ein Bild mit Dreck



also bei uns ist der der Weg zur Eisdiele geteert.......


----------



## Gz007 (1. Juli 2010)

ist das eine 160 oder 180 mm Fox ? Sieht poliert echt scharf aus !


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juli 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> MK8 - hochglanzpoliert



Geil, ich glaub ich weiß was ich an langen Winterabenden zu tun hab......

Will die KeFü haben!!!


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2010)

sieht sehr schick aus - nur der sattel und die LR passen nicht dazu: da gehört ein schnittiger Sattel (oder ein Brooks in honig ) und ein schlichter LRS mit am besten silbernen Naben und schwarzen entlabelten Felgen dran.


----------



## Wurzelmann (1. Juli 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> ist das eine 160 oder 180 mm Fox ? Sieht poliert echt scharf aus !



Sollte eine 160er sein. Die 180er hat doch nach unten verlängerte Standrohre, wie ich gelesen habe


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Juli 2010)

Genial! Tolle Arbeit!
Wenn er auf dem SQLab gut sitzt ist der doch okay - so verkehrt sieht der gar nicht aus. Klar, nen SLR Brett ist schöner...aber hey, es ist zum fahren da.
Ein anderer LRS wäre aber tatsächlich "edler" in der Gesamterscheinung, obwohl ich persönlich den EX sehr geil finde.

P.S. Bin mal gespannt wie lange das so schön glänzt...


----------



## Helium (1. Juli 2010)

Der EXC Laufradsatz passt super rein, die KeFü ist nicht Serie und der Rockguard angepasst.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juli 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ein schlichter LRS mit am besten silbernen Naben und schwarzen entlabelten Felgen dran.



Du denkst an meinen mit den silbernen Hope, ich bin mir sicher!!!


Die KeFü ist also eigenbau. 

Jetzt mal so zum Verständnis, ist das deins Helium?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (1. Juli 2010)

Kurz drüber nachgedacht, Helium hat ja ein schwarzes, das mit der weißen Totem!!

Wer ist denn der Besitzer des netten WF?


----------



## dragon07 (1. Juli 2010)

Hi

Ich noch mal.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich eine Trinkflasche in den 301 xs Rahmen beckomme ?

Grüße Ike


----------



## ollo (1. Juli 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich noch mal.
> 
> ...




das wird eher sehr sehr eng bis geht gar nicht......vielleicht eine 0,5 L Flasche, dann wohl mit einem Halter wo die Flasche seitlich entnommen werden kann.


----------



## dragon07 (1. Juli 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> das wird eher sehr sehr eng bis geht gar nicht......vielleicht eine 0,5 L Flasche, dann wohl mit einem Halter wo die Flasche seitlich entnommen werden kann.



das klingt entmutigend  

Kann mir einer eine Größenempfehlung für einen Rahmen aussprechen, vorzugsweise CC  Marathon,  

Körpergröße: 165 cm 
Beinlänge   :  76 cm 

Danke Ike


----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2010)

Gehört nicht hier her, aber ich fahre M bei 170cm und 78cm Schritt, Einsatz Tour/Enduro ==> Geschmacksache ==> testen.


----------



## wildermarkus (1. Juli 2010)

Bis auf den Sattel echt 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> MK8 - hochglanzpoliert



 

G.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Juli 2010)

da gehören felgen in sichtcarbon oder alu poliert drauf. am besten mit silbernen chris kings.


----------



## dsbike (1. Juli 2010)

So, hier mal in " ein bischen "BI" schadet nie.
Überrascht hat das Gewicht, 12,12 kg incl. Pedal ist " Lite-Sinn".
Didi


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Juli 2010)

ahh! toppt das obige!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Juli 2010)

Interessant ist der RP23 (oder was auch immer) Dämpfer in nem MK8, hatten wir bisher noch nicht 

Was mir garnicht gefällt, ist der schwarze Hinterbau.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Juli 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> So, hier mal in " ein bischen "BI" schadet nie.
> Überrascht hat das Gewicht, 12,12 kg incl. Pedal ist " Lite-Sinn".
> Didi



Hi Didi, 

das ist mal so richtig geil!!

Schick mir mal ne Teileliste per Mail, wennst Zeit hast. Gern auch noch ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## dsbike (1. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi Didi,
> 
> das ist mal so richtig geil!!
> 
> Schick mir mal ne Teileliste per Mail, wennst Zeit hast. Gern auch noch ein paar Bilder!!




Hi, danke, mehr Fotos im Album, Liste folgt. VG Didi


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2010)

was ist das für ein geiler Bash? haben will!!!


----------



## Helium (1. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist der von Canyon, kannst bestellen, aber nur für 32 Zähne.

@didi
Geiles Rad


----------



## dsbike (1. Juli 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist der von Canyon, kannst bestellen, aber nur für 32 Zähne.
> 
> @didi
> Geiles Rad



Hi "Leicht-gas", danke. 
Bashg von Cayon 32z..  Sollte gerade noch auch mit 34z gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Juli 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist der von Canyon, kannst bestellen, aber nur für 32 Zähne.
> 
> @didi
> Geiles Rad



Du täuscht dich nicht!
Der größte Fehler, den sie je begehen konnten, den Bash nur für 32 Zähne anzubieten!
Ich hatte hierzu auch schon Kontakt mit einem Canyon Menschen und noch jemand anderem. Er passt definitiv nicht für 36 Zähne...


----------



## marco sc (2. Juli 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> So, hier mal in " ein bischen "BI" schadet nie.
> Überrascht hat das Gewicht, 12,12 kg incl. Pedal ist " Lite-Sinn".
> Didi



Was das für ein Dämpfer ist, würde mich auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juli 2010)

marco sc schrieb:


> Was das für ein Dämpfer ist, würde mich auch brennend interessieren.



viel eher noch ob er dann auch funktioniert !


----------



## ollo (2. Juli 2010)

marco sc schrieb:


> Was das für ein Dämpfer ist, würde mich auch brennend interessieren.



sieht nach einem Fox aus oder ist es doch ein X Fusion


----------



## Sportec (2. Juli 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich noch mal.
> 
> ...



Hy

Schau dir mal mein mk8 in S in diesem Thread an (das letzte Bild, wo eins am Baum hängt). 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380891&page=32

Die Flasche ist eine herkömmliche 0.7l Flasche, wie du sie bei jedem Marathon bekommst. Der Flaschenhalter ist am 2. und drittuntersten Leitungsbefestigungsgewinde angeschraubt. Die Flasche hat zum Sitz-und Oberrohr noch genügend Spielraum. Ich denke die Flasche sollte also auch in ein xs passen. Im Notfall kannst du immer noch den FL Halter an die unterste Position schrauben, dann steht die Flasche einfach am Sitzrohr an.

Gruss Sportec


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juli 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> sieht nach einem Fox aus oder ist es doch ein X Fusion




Fox RP23 tuned


So hat es mir Didi geschrieben.


----------



## Gz007 (2. Juli 2010)

mir ist das DS-Bike 301 viel zu bunt, zumal die Farben nicht wirklich korrespondieren und sich auch untereinander noch unterscheiden. Quasi das Modell "Villa Kunterbunt" .

Das Heliumsche ist da bis auf die LR-Farbe um Welten gelungener. 

Aber ansonsten guter Aufbau und Gewicht.


----------



## dsbike (2. Juli 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> sieht nach einem Fox aus oder ist es doch ein X Fusion


FOX RP23 LV-tuned aus der Sonderserie vom MK6.


----------



## marco sc (2. Juli 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> FOX RP23 LV-tuned aus der Sonderserie vom MK6.


Warum hat dieser Dämpfer Einzug in das Bike gehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. Juli 2010)

@dsbike,

Felgen und Sattel in schwarz, dann wäre es für mich absolut top


----------



## ollo (2. Juli 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> FOX RP23 LV-tuned aus der Sonderserie vom MK6.



ah ....ich war mir nicht ganz sicher. 
Schöner Aufbau, der Sattel gefällt mir besonders gut


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Juli 2010)

felgen, hinterbau sonstige farben alles super und nicht so 08/15. bitte so lassen. einzig die nabe hinten schaut a bissl billig aus und passt nicht so recht dazu.


----------



## kalaus (2. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> felgen, hinterbau sonstige farben alles super und nicht so 08/15. bitte so lassen. einzig die nabe hinten schaut a bissl billig aus und passt nicht so recht dazu.


...sieht aus wie 240S was gibts da zu Meckern??
klaus


----------



## Bond007 (2. Juli 2010)

Hi *Didi* - hast Dir aber ein äußerst schickes *301er* aufgebaut!!! 
Du wirst´s aber bestimmt wieder verkaufen oder handelt sich´s hierbei um dein eigenes, privates LV!??


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juli 2010)

Es ist sozusagen sein Testbike.

Finde das Teil auch bei jedem Anblick geiler!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gz007 (3. Juli 2010)

alle mit rosaroter Liteville-Brille unterwegs ? An dem Rad passt farblich kein Teil zum anderen


----------



## Nagah (3. Juli 2010)

Es ist wirklich nicht sehr stimmig.


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juli 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> alle mit rosaroter Liteville-Brille unterwegs ? An dem Rad passt farblich kein Teil zum anderen



Warum muss immer ein Teil farblich zum anderen passen??

Auch bunt kann hübsch sein, und dass ist das Bike von DSBike


----------



## bernd e (3. Juli 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> alle mit rosaroter Liteville-Brille unterwegs ? An dem Rad passt farblich kein Teil zum anderen



Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachtes ==> manchen gefällt es, manchen nicht, na und!?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie wirkt das Bike wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt..  
_-nicht böse gemeint-_
..aber es sieht aus wie aus dem Kinderzimmer geklaut.
Wenn man bedenkt was das Rad für einen Wert hat und wie es im Gegensatz dazu rüberkommt...

Eloxierte Teile können gut aussehen, aber nicht in allen Farben an einem Bike.



Und was mir NIE in den Kopf will ist die Kombi von XTR-Kurbel und Flatpedals..


----------



## 525Rainer (3. Juli 2010)

das rad sieht nur noch geil aus. wo wart ihr in den 90ern? da wirkten verschiedene eloxalfarben wertig und absolut high end.  das rad sieht farblich aus wie die fittings an einem catchtank in einem rennwagen. nur noch geil!

es gibt nix langweiligeres als ein liteville 301 das nur aus einer mischung aus DT Rot und eloxalrot besteht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das rad sieht nur noch geil aus. wo wart ihr in den 90ern? da wirkten verschiedene eloxalfarben wertig und absolut high end.  das rad sieht farblich aus wie die fittings an einem catchtank in einem rennwagen. nur noch geil!
> 
> es gibt nix langweiligeres als ein liteville 301 das nur aus einer mischung aus DT Rot und eloxalrot besteht.



In den 90ern bin ich mit meinem schwarzen MTB und gelben Magura HS33 unterwegs gewesen..

Damals waren auch weiße Tennisocken unter einem scharzen Anzug modern, vokuhila-Frisuren waren der Knaller und Modern Talking aus dem Escort-Cabrio war "D E R" Bunnymagnet..   
Dinge ändern sich!!


----------



## uphillking (3. Juli 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Damals waren auch weiße Tennisocken unter einem scharzen Anzug modern, vokuhila-Frisuren waren der Knaller und Modern Talking aus dem Escort-Cabrio war "D E R" Bunnymagnet..
> Dinge ändern sich!!



Ha ha, gut gekontert ;-)
Wer in Mode und Design den 90er Jahren hinterher trauert macht sich für mich echt verdächtig 

Zur Farbe der neuen Standrohrbeschichtung der 2011er Fox passt aber auch wirklich nix gescheit. Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Bumble (4. Juli 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Und was mir NIE in den Kopf will ist die Kombi von XTR-Kurbel und Flatpedals..



Ähm, wie bitte ?


----------



## Gz007 (4. Juli 2010)

Danke Jungs : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (4. Juli 2010)

ihr beschreibt den mainstream.
ich fand mit eloxalteilen in allen farben getunte silberne GT Zaskar Hardtails ultrageil und finds immer noch gut. gerne auch im mix mit neon maguras.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ihr beschreibt den mainstream.
> ich fand mit eloxalteilen in allen farben getunte silberne GT Zaskar Hardtails ultrageil und finds immer noch gut. gerne auch im mix mit neon maguras.





Macht ja nix - kann ja jedem mal passieren..  



Schönen Sonntag allen


----------



## supasini (4. Juli 2010)

XTR-Kurbel und Flats: für mich die ultimative Vernunftskombo: superstabiler Leichtbau und einigermaßen bezahlbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> XTR-Kurbel und Flats: für mich die ultimative Vernunftskombo: superstabiler Leichtbau und einigermaßen bezahlbar.





G.


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. Juli 2010)

Also wer Fokuhila Frisuren oder weiße Socken zum Anzug zu irgeneiner Zeit hip fand, hat sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung eigentlich verwirkt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Also wer Fokuhila Frisuren oder weiße Socken zum Anzug zu irgeneiner Zeit hip fand, hat sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung eigentlich verwirkt.





Keine Angst, den Trend hab´ ich zum Glück verpennt! 


Zurück zum Thema!!


----------



## uphillking (4. Juli 2010)

!!!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Juli 2010)




----------



## biker-wug (4. Juli 2010)

Das KLEIN ist genial!!

Würde ich sofort ins Wohnzimmer hängen, wenn die Frau nicht NEIN sagen würde!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. Juli 2010)

...kannst Ihr ja als Alternative das Modern Talkingposter anbieten.

Da wird sie beim Klein sofort ja sagen


----------



## Wurzelmann (5. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das KLEIN ist genial!!
> 
> Würde ich sofort ins Wohnzimmer hängen, wenn die Frau nicht NEIN sagen würde!!!!



Meinst Du die Frau auf dem Bild neben Dieter Bohlen?


----------



## zoli325 (8. Juli 2010)

Hi, hier mein MK2 in aktueller Marathontrimm!!


----------



## lexle (8. Juli 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Also wer Fokuhila Frisuren oder weiße Socken zum Anzug zu irgeneiner Zeit hip fand, hat sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung eigentlich verwirkt.



Das heißt VOKUHILA für VOrneKUrzHIntenLAng MAnn


----------



## Tracer (8. Juli 2010)

zoli325 schrieb:


> Hi, hier mein MK2 in aktueller Marathontrimm!!



en schönes cc/mc liteville!
gewicht?


----------



## hardflipper (8. Juli 2010)

Bis auf die Gabelfarbe top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. Juli 2010)

Ist das ´ne 100mm oder 120mm Gabel?

Nettes Bike!


----------



## Gz007 (8. Juli 2010)

auf der Gabelbrücke meine ich MD100R zu lesen : )


----------



## Wurzelmann (9. Juli 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Das heißt VOKUHILA für VOrneKUrzHIntenLAng MAnn



Ist ja kein Rächtschreibewättbewerb hier, oder? (Ich glaub ich war zu lang im Ausland). 

Vollständig ist die VOKUHILA eh nur mit OLIBA und HOPIHALIDO


----------



## ollo (9. Juli 2010)

zoli325 schrieb:


> Hi, hier mein MK2 in aktueller Marathontrimm!!



sehr schönes Rad, so muß ein Liteville aussehen * ......nur Runde Rohre, Negativer Vorbau, die gute "Alte" P6, Leichte LR  usw. ........gibt doch nichts über ein MK 2 ....

Die Gabel passt perfekt zum Rad mit ihren 120 mm (geschätzt) 

*die ganz persönliche Meinung des Schreiberlings


----------



## hardflipper (9. Juli 2010)

> HOPIHALIDO


 Den Oliba kenn ich noch - ist ja Muss in gewissen Kreisen aber was ist das!??!


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2010)

"Aus der Nachkriegszeit stammen auch nicht nur im Hamburger Raum bis in die Gegenwart gebrÃ¤uchliche, augenzwinkernde KneipensprÃ¼che: âHolsten Edel heiÃt mein MÃ¤delâ, âHolsten knallt am dollstenâ und âHolsten Edel knallt in' SchÃ¤delâ sind Zeichen fÃ¼r enge Kundenbindung an das Hauptprodukt der Brauerei. Zudem ist auch der Begriff *âHopihalidoâ (Holsten Pilsener Halbe-Liter-Dose)* durch das Lied âDosenbier macht schlauâ der Band Illegal 2001 und durch Lotto King Karl zum geflÃ¼gelten Wort geworden."

Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holsten-Brauerei


----------



## lexle (9. Juli 2010)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Rächtschreibewättbewerb hier, oder? (Ich glaub ich war zu lang im Ausland).
> 
> Vollständig ist die VOKUHILA eh nur mit OLIBA und HOPIHALIDO



Solange du net aus siehst wie Thomas aufm Bild iss ja alles erlaubt


----------



## lexle (9. Juli 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> ........gibt doch nichts über ein MK 2



wie Wahr


----------



## Ray (10. Juli 2010)

Einmal mit 22T und einmal mit Zweifach (22T/36T), leider fehlt mir noch das passende Innenlager, um meinen Umwerfer montieren zu können. Der Spacerturm verschwindet sobald ich mein Lenker-Vorbau-Setup gefunden habe.













Mit dem 22T Bashguard 12,0 und mit dem 36T Guard 11,9


----------



## biker-wug (10. Juli 2010)

Der RAW Hebel sollte weiss sein, dann würde es richtig cool aussehen. Die weisse stütze von vermutlich Cube macht sich auch schick, aber wie haltbar ist das ganze? 

Verkratzt sie nicht extrem schnell?


In Summe, ein schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (10. Juli 2010)

Die Reifenkombo in der Form habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Juli 2010)

mit der middleburnkurbel schauts ziemlich geil aus!

aber es geht nichts über ein MK was weiss ich:
lang fahr ich das allerdings nicht mehr so. ich brauch auch a fette gabel.


----------



## Nagah (10. Juli 2010)

I think thats the second ugliest 301 i've ever seen.


----------



## langer.andi (10. Juli 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Mit dem 22T Bashguard 12,0 und mit dem 36T Guard 11,9



Sind die Gewichte gewogen, gerechnet oder geschätzt?
Kannst du mal ne Teileliste posten?!


----------



## yo gomez (10. Juli 2010)

Dann möchte ich bitte das Hässlichste sehen!


----------



## Ray (10. Juli 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Sind die Gewichte gewogen, gerechnet oder geschätzt?
> Kannst du mal ne Teileliste posten?!



Gewogen. Ich poste mal ne Teileliste. wird aber erst morgen werden.


----------



## Nagah (10. Juli 2010)

yo gomez schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich bitte das Hässlichste sehen!



Hab gesucht, kanns aber nicht mehr finden. Sorry.


----------



## supasini (11. Juli 2010)

für mich wirkt Rainers Rad richtig geil: nach ner Fahrmaschine und nicht so nem durchgestylten Rad, wo man keine Lsut hat, es mal dreckig zu machen.
IRgendwie bin ich bei meinem Mk8 ganz froh, dass ich jetzt nen superfetten tiefen Kratzer auf dem Oberrohr habe: der nächste Kratzer tut dann nicht mehr weh...

hässlich find ich die ganzen superdurchgestylten LVs.
aber wie heißt es so schön: Jeder Jeck es anders! bzw: wat dem ein sing Ühl ess dem andere sing Nachtijall.


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juli 2010)

Lass mal ein Bild von deinem Kratzer sehen.

Durchgestylt ist schön und gut, aber nach ein paar Wochen muss das Teil einfach gebraucht aussehen.

Stell demnächst mal wieder ein Bild von meinem rein, wie es aktuell ausschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (11. Juli 2010)

Naja... ich behaupte jetzt mal lieber nicht, dass Leute die druchgestylte Sachen hässlich finden, Chaoten sind. 

Ich schau schon sehr drauf, dass alles stimmt, fahre aber auch mit dem Zeuch bei jedem Wetter...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Lass mal ein Bild von deinem Kratzer sehen.
> 
> Durchgestylt ist schön und gut, aber nach ein paar Wochen muss das Teil einfach gebraucht aussehen.
> 
> Stell demnächst mal wieder ein Bild von meinem rein, wie es aktuell ausschaut.




Klar, wenn man einen Geldschei**r hat und sich sein LV aus der Portokasse käuft, dann geht das!!


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juli 2010)

Hab weit über ein Jahr für mein 301 gespart, hab stellenweise gebrauchte Teile montiert, was willst mir also damit sagen?

Deswegen sieht meins trotz allem nach ein paar Wochen einfach gebraucht aus. Kommt von allein, wenn man es gebraucht. Da fliegt es halt mal auf Felsen, man kratzt mal an Felsen ran usw......

Gehört für mich für ein MTB dazu, dass es einfach ein paar Kratzer hat und so weiter. Einfach ein gebrauchter Look. Drum hab ich mich ja auch für den RAW entschieden, wegen der used optik nach ein paar Monaten. 

Das ist halt Geschmackssache, mir gefallen die Neu Bilder auch von den Bikes, aber gebraucht dreckig find ich sie einfach geiler!!


----------



## Hans (11. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> aber gebraucht dreckig find ich sie einfach geiler!!



Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## uphillking (11. Juli 2010)

So so, ein MTB muss also möglichst dreckig, zerkratzt und verbeult sein?

Aha...

...aber mit den eigenen Kids schimpfen wenn diese nicht auf ihr Zeugs aufpassen...


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juli 2010)

Naja, ich finde auch einen auf hochglanzpolierten GEländewagen unschön. Solche Outdoorteile gehören dreckig. Kratzer bleiben beim biken net aus, zumindest an so Stellen wie GAbel, Felge, Kurbel, Schaltwerk usw.....

Find ich schöner wie diesen Look frisch aus dem Laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon07 (11. Juli 2010)

Na ja aber schön ist es doch auch wenn es neu ist, oder ??

Und ich spare auch  

Grüße Ike


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juli 2010)

Schön ja, aber anders gefallen sie mir besser. 

SChrecklich find ich bikes, die ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und da stehen wie neu.


----------



## dragon07 (11. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> SChrecklich find ich bikes, die ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und da stehen wie neu.




Ja OK da haste Recht, die tun einem dann schon Leid. 

Aber man bekommt sie billig


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schön ja, aber anders gefallen sie mir besser.
> 
> SChrecklich find ich bikes, die ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und da stehen wie neu.




Stimmt! Ihr wisst ja gar nicht wie schwer es sein kann, wenn man ein gut erhaltenes - _ich sage jetzt einfach mal Rocky Mtn Blizzard oder ein KLEIN_ - gebraucht an den Mann bringen will..  ..*schrecklich!* Und am Ende bekommt der Käufer noch viel für seine Kohle. Da ist doch der Ärger vorprogrammiert!! 

So, Schluß jetzt aber mit der Diskussion hier, sonst gibt´s Ärger mit den anderen hier im Fred..  

..außerdem ist mein Kumpel gerade da und wir wollen erst sein neus Cube Sting in Limburg auf die ICE-Gleise werfen (sieht noch so schrecklich neu aus, ändert sich aber nachdem der Zug da war) und auf dem Rückweg wollen wir meinem neuen Golf mal eine Beule in den Bart prügeln..   ..ächz, ätzend so neue Autos..  :kotz:


----------



## biker-wug (11. Juli 2010)

Haha, sehr lustig......

Thema ist von meiner Seite beendet, hab meine Meinung geschrieben, Geschmäcker sind ja glücklicherweise verschieden!!

Jedem das seine.


----------



## soil (11. Juli 2010)

yo gomez schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich bitte das Hässlichste sehen!



Das direkt darüber.


----------



## Roppie (12. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mit der middleburnkurbel schauts ziemlich geil aus!
> 
> aber es geht nichts über ein MK was weiss ich:
> lang fahr ich das allerdings nicht mehr so. ich brauch auch a fette gabel.


Nice bike!!


----------



## Roppie (13. Juli 2010)

Mein Liteville 301 XXL Mk7, Gold edition aus 2009 [11.9 Kg] 
Durchgestylt und gebraucht.






Formula, The One bremsen und X.0 Gold Schaltung





Hope Scheiben, Tune naben,


----------



## scylla (13. Juli 2010)

Könnte es eventuell sein, dass die meisten Bikes hier so durchgestyled und sauber aussehen, weil sie direkt nach dem Aufbau oder zumindest nach einer gründlichen Wäsche fotografiert werden?


----------



## ollo (13. Juli 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Könnte es eventuell sein, dass die meisten Bikes hier so durchgestyled und sauber aussehen, weil sie direkt nach dem Aufbau oder zumindest nach einer gründlichen Wäsche fotografiert werden?




na klar sonst kann man ja kaum erkennen das es ein Liteville ist 

hier der Beweis , Bikewaschanlage in der Schweiz 







oder wie z.B. diese alte Saubere  MK 2 karre 





oder diese hier






je mehr man sich mit Dingen vorsieht, desto weniger Spaß hat man damit und desto eher passiert was damit, eine Schramme ist irgendwie Pflicht und das Leben danach viel Entspannter und komischerweise kommt dann nicht mehr viel dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (13. Juli 2010)

Meines hat schon ein wenig Dreck dran. Mist, man sieht ihn kaum.







edit fragt: warum sieht man noch nicht mal das Foto?


----------



## hardflipper (13. Juli 2010)

Ollo, deine MK2 Karre ist der Hit!!! 

Beim BigBike wäre eine schwarze Gabel cooler! So ne Waschanlage bräuchte ich auch... 

So bleibts halt bei der halbjährlichen Eimerwäsche.


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ollo, deine MK2 Karre ist der Hit!!!
> 
> Beim BigBike wäre eine schwarze Gabel cooler! So ne Waschanlage bräuchte ich auch...
> 
> So bleibts halt bei der halbjährlichen Eimerwäsche.





Danke......aber es ist wie jedes Liteville ständig im "Umbruch"....jetzt mit 11,6...anderer Sattel steht schon in der Warteschlange und bei der Gabel geht auch noch was


----------



## soil (14. Juli 2010)

kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich hier Fotos einstelle?


----------



## thetourist (14. Juli 2010)

Unter den Fotos steht BB_Code einblenden.Hier kopierst du einfach den für dich passenden Code raus und fügst ihn in deiner Antwort ein. 

So wie hier:





Ist das ne Selbstbaukefü?


----------



## Zoda (14. Juli 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


>




schon iwie geil sieht aber aus als wärs nen kinderrad, wirkt ganz schön klein... is das ne XS?


----------



## Qia (14. Juli 2010)

Ah....Oldtimer:
Neu (Verhältnismässig):

Rote Pedale, Dual Airdämpfer, Negativvorbau mit 80mm, 200er Bremssscheibe vorn und einige Lackverletzungen.....

So wies da steht ist es zur Zeit die dauerhafteste und zufriuiedenstellendste Variiante, bis auf die fehlende KeFü.


----------



## marco sc (14. Juli 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Unter den Fotos steht BB_Code einblenden.Hier kopierst du einfach den für dich passenden Code raus und fügst ihn in deiner Antwort ein.
> 
> So wie hier:
> 
> ...



Was ist das denn für ein dämpfer?
Und....gut?


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2010)

Zoda schrieb:


> schon iwie geil sieht aber aus als wärs nen kinderrad, wirkt ganz schön klein... is das ne XS?



es ist ein erwachsenenfahrrad in grösse M. aber da ich recht gross bin, ist es in etwa so als fährt ein 170 mensch ein 24 zoll bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (15. Juli 2010)

marco sc schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein dämpfer?
> Und....gut?



Das ist ein Fox DHX Air aus dem Jahr 2008, äußerlich etwas modifiziert.
Funktioniert sehr gut. Weiteres schreibe ich demnächst im 301 Dämpfer-Fred.


----------



## soil (15. Juli 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ist das ne Selbstbaukefü?



Ja. Noch im Versuchsstadium, aber den Zweck der Führung erfüllt sie bereits perfekt. Carbongrundplatte, an 2 CG-Löchern und der Umwerferschraube befestigt, obere Führung aus Carbon. Unten innen Alu-Profil, am CG-Loch befestigt (LV verwendet hier M10 mit 1mm Steigung. Bekommt man schwer), Schaltröllchen, Carbonaussenplatte. Die Formen werden sicher nochmal modifiziert. Ziel: Geräuschloses Fahrrad. Hat bislang hervorragend mit der einfachen Truvativ-Führung geklappt, die war aber zu schwer. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass mir das auch hiermit gelingt: oben habe ich innen eine Butylschlauchwand eingeklebt, da ist perfekt. Kommt auch unten noch. Am nackten Carbon klappert es nämlich ziemlich. Und mehr als ein Kettenblatt brauche ich in diesen Breiten nicht, noch weniger, wenn 10-fach mit hinten 36 T drankommt (dann 1:1)


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2010)

noch mal was neues aus der Werkstatt...... die Teileliste ist zwar vollständig, aber die Roten teile noch nicht da


----------



## biker-wug (19. Juli 2010)

Schönes Rad. 

Warum kein RockGuard?

Und die Pedale sind.......:kotz:


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.
> 
> Warum kein RockGuard?
> 
> Und die Pedale sind.......:kotz:





kennste den "...bestell mal eben schnell nen Rockguard ....."   ......wie gut das das nicht meine Pedale sind


----------



## scylla (19. Juli 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> kennste den "...bestell mal eben schnell nen Rockguard ....."   ...



du findest das noch witzig? ich könnte  bei dem Thema!

btw: die Pedale passen doch gut zur Kurbel  *duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> du findest das noch witzig? ich könnte  bei dem Thema!
> 
> btw: die Pedale passen doch gut zur Kurbel  *duckundweg*




nöööööö.....warum meinste ist da ein Thomson Vorbau dran und es soll noch ein Easton Lenker ran usw. warte auch seit Monaten auf Lenker von Firma S. genauso wie auf Vorbauten, Sram RG usw......das ist eher diese Irre Jack Nicolson Lachen aus dem Film Shining, als er vor der Zerhackten Badezimmertür steht


----------



## biker-wug (19. Juli 2010)

Dachte für die Shimano Teile gibt es genügend RG´s? Oder sind die auch schon ausverkauft?????

Das Warten sind wir doch alle gewohnt...............


----------



## Hans (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ollo,

sehr schön 

sind das 2,25 NN ? wie breit sind die auf der Alpine ?

Danke Hans


----------



## topgun1 (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ollo,

dein Rahmen wiegt nur 1850g? An welchen Stellen hast du was abgefeilt - das will ich auch haben!

thomas


----------



## ollo (19. Juli 2010)

topgun1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ollo,
> 
> dein Rahmen wiegt nur 1850g? An welchen Stellen hast du was abgefeilt - das will ich auch haben!
> 
> thomas





nee das wäre ja der Hit.......da muß vorne eine 2 statt der 1 stehen  .....werde das noch mal korrigieren, bevor das hier wieder ausartet 

@Hans,

ja sind die 2,25...zur breite kann ich Dir nichts sagen, ist ein Kundenrad ......und der ist seit dem es fertig ist nicht mehr gesehen worden außer im Wald, fahrend von A nach B mit einem Dauergrinsen  ...... aber bei nächster Gelegenheit Messe ich mal nach


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2010)

an einem Tag der eher zum baden als zum biken einlud.....


----------



## radlberger (23. Juli 2010)

Nach ca. 6 Monaten Wartezeit ist jetzt mein 301 im Touren-Aufbau fertig . Leider lädt das Wetter hier am Alpenrand nicht gerade zu ausgedehnten Testrunden ein - aber Besserung ist in Sicht.


----------



## dsbike (23. Juli 2010)

XX am 301 geht, aber nur mit: (PM) Fräser, Drehmel, Schleifscheibe.
2 h Zeit und Lust, mehrmals die Kurbel kompl. abzubauen.
Der Umwerfer ist überraschend steif, da hat XTR das Nachsehen.

XTR Umwerfer am XX Schalthebel geht nur stark eingeschräkt. ( Der Zugweg der XX ist zu gering)


@  radlberger: schönes Bike! Gut Ding brauch Weile....


----------



## holger.frank (23. Juli 2010)

habe fertig: mein neues Trailbike MK8 160mm, Lyrik 170mm
(auf diesen Moment habe ich 7 Monate gewartet )


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Juli 2010)

holger.frank schrieb:


> ...Lyrik 170mm...



Das kauf ich dir nicht ab!
Nichtmal Internal Speedstack geschweige denn Mission Control DH und dann 170mm? Entweder du vergackeierst uns oder aber die Gabel wurde modifiziert, dann will ich mehr dazu wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Juli 2010)

dsbike schrieb:


> XX am 301 geht, aber nur mit: (PM) Fräser, Drehmel, Schleifscheibe.
> 2 h Zeit und Lust, mehrmals die Kurbel kompl. abzubauen.
> Der Umwerfer ist überraschend steif, da hat XTR das Nachsehen.
> 
> ...



HI Didi,

schöne Bastelarbeit, gefällt mir!!


----------



## ManiacRider (24. Juli 2010)

Fertig!!! 9 Monate Wartezeit haben sich soeben ausgezahlt.
12,6 kg, AM, 140 mm, freue mich auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## holger.frank (24. Juli 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Das kauf ich dir nicht ab!
> Nichtmal Internal Speedstack geschweige denn Mission Control DH und dann 170mm? Entweder du vergackeierst uns oder aber die Gabel wurde modifiziert, dann will ich mehr dazu wissen!


ist eine Lyrik R 2010 tapered OEM (aus Speci Enduro) habe sie im Bike Market günstig gekauft und dann selber einen Olwechsel gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit den Spacer 1cm entfernt, was dann die 170mm ergibt. Mission Control DH Einheit und Dual Flow Rebound Einheit werde ich im Winter eventuell nachrüsten


----------



## merch (24. Juli 2010)

@frank
Irre ich mich oder ist die vordere Bremsscheibe nicht in falscher Laufrichtung montiert?

Viel Spass, Gruss merch


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2010)

Hmmh...ich dachte immer, um bei der Lyrik 170mm Federweg zu erreichen, man muß einen "speziellen" Spacer dazu einbauen............

G.


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. Juli 2010)

merch schrieb:


> @frank
> Irre ich mich oder ist die vordere Bremsscheibe nicht in falscher Laufrichtung montiert?



Nein, nein. Beide Scheiben sind richtig montiert. Die Speichen der neuen Ashima sind jetzt so kurios konstruiert.

Gruß, Flo


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Juli 2010)

holger.frank schrieb:


> ist eine Lyrik R 2010 tapered OEM (aus Speci Enduro) habe sie im Bike Market günstig gekauft und dann selber einen Olwechsel gemacht und bei der Gelegenheit den Spacer 1cm entfernt, was dann die 170mm ergibt. Mission Control DH Einheit und Dual Flow Rebound Einheit werde ich im Winter eventuell nachrüsten



Oha, dieser Spacer war in meiner nicht-OEM Lyrik garnicht drin, habe aber nochmal annähernd dieselbe OEM Lyrik hier rumfliegen, die du da auch verbaut hast, dort muss ich mir das mal ansehen...


----------



## gotti (24. Juli 2010)

Umbau Lyrik von 160mm auf 170mm


----------



## holger.frank (24. Juli 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Oha, dieser Spacer war in meiner nicht-OEM Lyrik garnicht drin, habe aber nochmal annähernd dieselbe OEM Lyrik hier rumfliegen, die du da auch verbaut hast, dort muss ich mir das mal ansehen...



meine ist eine Lyrik Solo Air R 2010, die kannst du leicht auf 170, 160, 150 durch ein oder ausbauen von Spacern traveln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juli 2010)

ein update von meinem LV... ist den klassischen werdegang eines litevilles gegangen:

crossmax st -> DT 1750
juicy ultimate -> saint
schwalbe NN und RR in 2,25 --> MM 2,5 / FA 2,4
und jetzt jüngst eben von einer 140er Talas auf diese Schönheit - butterweich - macht höllenspaß! Am Anfang konnte ich ja kaum glauben, dass man das Rad mal in die Richtung umrüsten würde... und so kam es dann doch 

so langsam würde ich sagen bin ich an meinem traumsetup.


----------



## Gz007 (30. Juli 2010)

Die Gabel sieht einfach nur heiss aus ! Die optisch perfekte Gabel für ein 301, erst recht wenn es raceblack ist.


----------



## elmono (30. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir auch echt gut.
Aber verstellst du den Sattel nie, oder ist das schon eine Alu P6?


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juli 2010)

ich hatte mir ne alu bestellt, um eben oft den sattel runter zu machen, als die dann nur noch dran blieb, weil es mir gefiel, den runter zu machen, habe ich (vor einer woche) beschlossen, ab jetzt auch die carbon-version zu verratzen.


----------



## kalaus (30. Juli 2010)

Gz007 schrieb:


> Die Gabel sieht einfach nur heiss aus ! Die optisch perfekte Gabel für ein 301, erst recht wenn es raceblack ist.


sieht dann so aus:



kalaus


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juli 2010)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhhh Schnee, mach das weg !!!!










an den weißen Mist mag ich jetzt noch gar nicht denken ! 
bzw. mir fällt ein dass ich immer noch kein Winterbike habe......
das Mk8 ist mir eigentlich zu schade um im Salz-Schneematsch herumzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2010)

ah yeah schnee. dann hab ich auch wieder mehr zeit zum fahren


----------



## sb-lümmel (1. August 2010)

Seit kurzem in meinem Besitz....macht schon Spaß! ;-)



Gruß
eric


----------



## dandylion (1. August 2010)

Hier ein weiteres MK8, dass ich an diesem Wochenende in der Pfalz ausgiebig getestet  habe. Es hat den Test bestanden ;-)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/705030]
	
[/URL]


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. August 2010)

dandylion schrieb:


> Hier ein weiteres MK8, dass ich an diesem Wochenende in der Pfalz ausgiebig getestet  habe. Es hat den Test bestanden ;-)
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/705030]
> 
> [/URL]



Netter Vorbau und Pedale, sieht man selten. Die Pedale gabs zu meiner Zeit leider nur in Silber...

Wie macht sich der Gruber Antrieb? Der Akku ist sicher schwer, oder?


----------



## NoDope61 (2. August 2010)

gruber-antrieb ist beim mk8 nicht möglich
im tascherl wird eine dicke jause versteckt sein


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

meinste echt, das der da nicht durchpasst?

die Beule im Sitzrohr - ok - aber dafür 34,9 durchmessend
gut, man müsste halt ein Löchle für die Fixierung bohren ;-)


----------



## NoDope61 (2. August 2010)

das sitzrohr trifft nicht auf das tretlagergehäuse
http://www.liteville.de/s/22_2/page/news/index.php?text_detail=full&id_news=61&type=news


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

ich kauf mir nen Dremel

gabs nicht bei LV so einen Tuning-Cup?

;-)


----------



## elmono (2. August 2010)

Ja, aber da steht auch was von Coming Soon


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

ah

ein Witz also

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (2. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ah
> 
> ein Witz also
> 
> ;-)




.


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2010)

Raus mit der Sprache!!!


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2010)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> das sitzrohr trifft nicht auf das tretlagergehäuse
> http://www.liteville.de/s/22_2/page/news/index.php?text_detail=full&id_news=61&type=news



wenn der Gruber Assist nicht ans 301 passt,
warum wird es dann bei denen abgebildet?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. August 2010)

Oh mein Gott, wie uneinsichtig kann man sein?

Das ist ein altes 301, wo das Sattelrohr noch direkt auf das Innenlagergehäuse geführt hatte, also irgendwas vor MK8...
Weiter oben ist doch schon eine ausführliche Antwort abgeliefert incl. Beweisbild, hast du dir das nicht angesehen?


----------



## dandylion (3. August 2010)

Ich fahre bisher nur mittels meiner eigenen Kraft irgendwo rauf und runter. In der Tasche befindet sich Werkzeug und ein Ersatzschlauch für das Begleitrad, da ich tubeless fahre, was sich bisher sehr bewährt hat (Begleitrad hatte an diesem Tag einen Platten). Pedale liegen übrigens sehr gut am Fuß.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (3. August 2010)

dandylion schrieb:


> Ich fahre bisher nur mittels meiner eigenen Kraft irgendwo rauf und runter. In der Tasche befindet sich Werkzeug und ein Ersatzschlauch für das Begleitrad, da ich tubeless fahre, was sich bisher sehr bewährt hat (Begleitrad hatte an diesem Tag einen Platten). Pedale liegen übrigens sehr gut am Fuß.


Da ich auch noch Pedale brauche: Wie heißen die?


----------



## wubu (3. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wenn der Gruber Assist nicht ans 301 passt, warum wird es dann bei denen abgebildet?




Ich kenne einen klitzekleinen Autohändler, der nur olle, gebrauchte, abgenudelte Kleinwagen verkauft, der hat auf seinem Firmenschild und seinen Visitenkarten einen Ferrari drauf.  

Das Eine hat also nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit dem Anderen zu tun.


----------



## scylla (3. August 2010)

Mannohmann, habt ihr Probleme 
Am Ende kommt noch einer wirklich auf die Idee einen Gruber Antrieb einzubauen... damit wäre ja dann geklärt, woher die sagenhafte Kletterfreudigkeit des 301 kommt


----------



## dandylion (3. August 2010)

Die Pedale heißen:
Point One Racing Podium Pedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. August 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, wie uneinsichtig kann man sein?



wie gut das ich Dich habe!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. August 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie gut das ich Dich habe!



...kein Problem, bin gern für dich da!


----------



## Urvieh (7. August 2010)

Hier meins 
MK8 in L 140 - Avid Elixier 203/203 -XTR - VRO Vorbau- Magura Thor -DT Swiss 1750 - Conti Mountain King Pro-
P6 Carbon -Sattel Henge - 
All Mountain für mich im Hollanradstil!! bissele höher wegen der Bandscheibe


----------



## MichiP (7. August 2010)

wie groß bist Du denn oder standest Du auf einer Leiter


----------



## Urvieh (7. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> wie groß bist Du denn oder standest Du auf einer Leiter


 2.5 m mit dem Podest


----------



## web.albert (7. August 2010)

nach viel zu langer wartezeit:





Fox Talas RC2 2010
Syntace Vector Carbon 740 mm, Renthal Vorbau
Formula One
DT Swiss EX 1750
13 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (7. August 2010)

Schönes Bike!

Bist du zufrieden mit den Reifen in der Performance Mischung? 

Ich hab die in 2,25 drauf, find die aber zum Kotzen.

Oh ein Vector Carbon in 740mm, den gibts ja anscheinend doch irgendwo....wo hast du bestellt? Direkt bei Syntace?


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. August 2010)

das bike würde ich so auch glatt nehmen - aber die performance-mischung ist mir auch ins auge gestochen!


----------



## web.albert (7. August 2010)

thetourist schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> 
> Bist du zufrieden mit den Reifen in der Performance Mischung?
> 
> ...



den fatalbert fahre ich schon mehrere jahre mit 2.4 breite, finde ihn als allrounder o.k., nass ist der grip nicht so toll, pannenschutz ist gut. bisher konnte ich keinen grossen unterschied vom performance (front/rear) zu der standardmischung ausmachen, bin aber auch noch nicht viel mit dem mk08 gefahren.
den lenker habe ich von syntace (schon ewig bestellt) und vor ein paar wochen erst bekommen - ich sag da mal nichts dazu...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. August 2010)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ...aber die performance-mischung ist mir auch ins auge gestochen!





web.albert schrieb:


> den fatalbert fahre ich schon mehrere jahre mit 2.4 breite, finde ihn als allrounder o.k., nass ist der grip nicht so toll, pannenschutz ist gut. bisher konnte ich keinen grossen unterschied vom performance (front/rear) zu der standardmischung ausmachen...



Die Performance Mischung ist ja eigentlich die Standard Mischung, würde ich behaupten.

Ich persönlich finde ja eh, dass sich die Schwalbe Reifen unvehältnissmäßig schnell abfahren, da macht die günstige Performanceversion zumindest am Hinterrad Sinn! Ist günstiger und rollt leichter. Vorne kann man ja bei Bedarf einen teureren EVO oder Gooey fahren...


----------



## Endurohacki (9. August 2010)

Absolut schöner aufbau, wie ist denn die meinung zu einer Hammerschmidt am 301? würde doch die Kefü aufheben oder was meint Ihr ????


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2010)

Das letzte MK8 sieht richtig gut aus.
Hier mal mein 301 MK3 - neue Naben - die alte VR-Nabe Hügi FR war geplatzt.
Neuer Vorbau und Lenker und für begrenzte Zeit eine 32 Talas (hoffentlich finde ich mal ein gute Angebot für eine 36 Float).


----------



## ollo (11. August 2010)

immer wieder schön diese Ur-Mk`s (1-7)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. August 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...Hier mal mein 301 MK3 - neue Naben - die alte VR-Nabe Hügi FR war geplatzt.
> Neuer Vorbau und Lenker und für begrenzte Zeit eine 32 Talas (hoffentlich finde ich mal ein gute Angebot für eine 36 Float)...



Och, ich finde die 32er garnicht mal soo unterdimensioniert, passt gut dazu! Ich hatte 2 verschiedene 36er im MK4. Mir hats nicht getaugt, sah aus, wie ein Dirtbike auf Stereoiden!


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2010)

Optisch geht es schon - das stimmt.
Aber nach vier Jahren mit 36er ist mir das einfach zu weich. Gerade in hart angefahrenen Kurven merkt man den Unterschied deutlich. Eine 36er ist insgesamt vertrauenerweckender (schreibt man das so?).
Außerdem habe ich glaube eine Stunde nach dem letzten Post eine 36 Float RC2 Fit für einen guten Preis bekommen.
Ich muss halt noch schauen ob ich sie travel. Meine alte 36 Talas hatte 145mm Federweg und ich bin ohne Absenkung auf steile Rampen hochgekommen (notfalls mit Dämpferlockout - so dass der Hinterbau nicht einsackt) - das soll so bleiben.


----------



## tofino73 (14. August 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Bitte mal Detailfotos von der Kurbel machen, bzw. vom Platz Kurbel-Rahmen.
> 
> Denn bei meiner Race Face Deus geht´s dermaßen eng zu, dass ich mir grad nicht vorstellen kann wie eine XX hinpassen kann!!??!
> 
> ...



Die Kurbel streift leicht je nach dem wie stark die Verwindung ist, muss noch eine Lösung finden:









Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (14. August 2010)

Dnake schon mal!

So wie ich´s auf dem Kurbelarm lesen kann, ist es eine 156 mm breite Kurbel (Q-Faktor).

Wenn man die 166er nimmt, dann sollte genug Luft zu den Streben sein!?

Kannst du mir noch verraten wie viel Zähne das große Blatt hat?

Danke!


----------



## tofino73 (14. August 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Dnake schon mal!
> 
> So wie ich´s auf dem Kurbelarm lesen kann, ist es eine 156 mm breite Kurbel (Q-Faktor).
> 
> ...



Mist, das mit dem breiteren Q-Faktor habe ich gar nicht gecheckt... Ich habe die 39/26er Variante verbaut. Gruss


----------



## RW_Eddy (15. August 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> noch mal was neues aus der Werkstatt...... die Teileliste ist zwar vollständig, aber die Roten teile noch nicht da



Hi Ollo,

darf ich mal fragen, was Du wiegst?
Auch wenn Du es bestimmt schon mal geschrieben hast!

Wie machen sich 1,8 / 1,5 DD Speichen in der Alpine?

LG Eddy


----------



## ollo (15. August 2010)

Hi Eddy,

klar kannste Fragen ...über 100 und unter 106 Fahrfertig...

Die Speichenbezeichnug in der Teileliste ist Falsch, es sind 2,0 / 1,5 /  2,0 Sapim Laser Speichen

Das gezeigte Rad ist ein Kundenrad und der Fahrer wiegt keine 70 Kg.......ich fahre aber an meinem 301 einen Opus LR Satz mit den Sapim Laser 2,0 / 1,5 / 2,0 und an meinem 901 einen V-One LR Satz mit den selben Speichen, bisher keine Sorgen .....und die LR Sätze werden nicht geschont, damit man mal sieht wie die "billig" Dinger halten.


----------



## RW_Eddy (16. August 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> Hi Eddy,
> 
> klar kannste Fragen ...über 100 und unter 106 Fahrfertig...
> 
> ...



Hi Ollo,

wenn Du 2,0/1,5/2,0 am 901 fährst, werden die bei einem 20% leichterem Fahrer schon halten.

Eddy


----------



## ollo (16. August 2010)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> wenn Du 2,0/1,5/2,0 am 901 fährst, werden die bei einem 20% leichterem Fahrer schon halten.
> 
> Eddy





da kann ich nur "sagen" ...  + 10 Kerzen angezündet


----------



## Qia (19. August 2010)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hi Ollo,
> 
> wenn Du 2,0/1,5/2,0 am 901 fährst, werden die bei einem 20% leichterem Fahrer schon halten.
> 
> Eddy



He....der Ollo ist nicht schwer, der ist "Über-Klein"


----------



## 666steve666 (19. August 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> Hi Eddy,
> 
> klar kannste Fragen ...über 100 und unter 106 Fahrfertig...
> 
> ...




... an meinem EX1750 sind schon 2 Speichen hinten gerissen, und das nicht mal bei extremen Gebrauch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

Die sind anfällig.
Passiert gerne ein Stein durch die Speichen marschiert und dabei narben hinterlässt.
Danach fetzen die Dinger dann.
Mit runden Speichen hatte ich da weniger Schwierigkeiten.

Messerspeichen muss man öfter mal auf beschädigungen kontrollieren und ggf. austauschen.
Gesund Speichen machen eigentlich keine Probleme.
Jedenfalls bei mir, ca 75kg mit Ausrüstung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (19. August 2010)

666steve666 schrieb:


> ... an meinem EX1750 sind schon 2 Speichen hinten gerissen, und das nicht mal bei extremen Gebrauch.




muß ja nicht unbedingt an 2,0 / 1,5 gelegen haben......ich warte mal ab wie lange sie Durchhalten 

@RockyR

die 2,0 / 1,5 / 2,0 sind Runde Speichen..... für Messerspeichen war ich einfach zu Geizig


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

Ach so, isch hatte es auf EX 1750 bezogen.


----------



## ollo (19. August 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach so, isch hatte es auf EX 1750 bezogen.





haben die Messerspeichen


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2010)

ja, die hier http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/Spokes/DT-aerolite.aspx 
mit DT ProLock hexagonal Nippel


----------



## AllmountainSeb (24. August 2010)

Und hier kommt meins:







Ausstattung:
Rahmen: Liteville 301 MK8 inkl. Parts-Kit Alu in M und mit 140er Hinterbau
Gruppe: Shimano XT komplett inkl. Bremsanlage mit 180mm/180mm
Federgabel: Rock Shox Revelation Team Air U-Turn 120-150mm Maxle 20mm 2010
Laufradsatz: Mavic Enduro Crossline
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti 316
Vorbau: Syntace F119 90mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 12° 760mm (ungekürzt, top!)
Griffe: Ergon GP1-L
Bereifung: Fat Albert Evo Snake Skin 2,25"
Pedale: Wellgo MG1 Ti

Die erste Fahrt war schon sehr überzeugend, es muss aber insgesamt noch etwas angepasst (z.B. mehr Druck in den DT) werden.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MichiP (24. August 2010)

Die Ergon sind optisch eine Katastrophe........................ auch wenn Sie Deinen Händen schmeicheln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (24. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Die Ergon sind optisch eine Katastrophe........................ auch wenn Sie Deinen Händen schmeicheln


Ouh man, alle hacken auf den Griffen rum.  Ja, mit den Griffen bin ich auch noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden.


----------



## MichiP (24. August 2010)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Ouh man, alle hacken auf den Griffen rum.  Ja, mit den Griffen bin ich auch noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden.




Erkennst Du die Ähnlichkeit


----------



## AllmountainSeb (24. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Erkennst Du die Ähnlichkeit


Nur das mit dem Fliegen muss ich noch probieren.


----------



## Micro767 (25. August 2010)

MichiP schrieb:


> Die Ergon sind optisch eine Katastrophe........................ auch wenn Sie Deinen Händen schmeicheln



wo er recht hat hat er recht


----------



## monsterchen (25. August 2010)

Hier,mein Serviervorschlag:


----------



## supasini (25. August 2010)

Glückwunsch zu diesem technisch vernünftigen Rad.
Endlich noch mal eins mit Totem!
Farblich find ich es "gewöhnungsbedürftig" - aber ich guck es mir gerne mal auf ner Tour an


----------



## biker-wug (25. August 2010)

Schön bunt ist auch schön.

Find die Farbkombi echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, sieht aber net schlecht aus!!

MK8 mit Totem ist schon heftig!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schön bunt ist auch schön.
> 
> Find die Farbkombi echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, sieht aber net schlecht aus!!
> 
> MK8 mit Totem ist schon heftig!!



Farbkombi geht in Ordnung aber Totem und LV Hinterbau ist ne Kombination zum Schaudern und Schmunzeln gleichermaßen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mounthook (25. August 2010)

Erzähl mir doch bitte mal einer, wie man die Bildchen so schön groß in den Thread bekommt.
Ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Frage nicht zum ersten Mal gestellt wird.


----------



## langer.andi (25. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Farbkombi geht in Ordnung aber Totem und LV Hinterbau ist ne Kombination zum Schaudern und Schmunzeln gleichermaßen.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Dann sei mal froh, das du es nicht fahren musst...


@orange-weiss-rot-301-Besitzer:
Schickes Bike! 
Fahrbericht + Teileliste + Gewicht bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (25. August 2010)




----------



## der-gute (25. August 2010)

das schein mir ein 901 zu sein...

;-)

trotzdem geiles Setup fürs Foto


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. August 2010)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hier,mein Serviervorschlag:...



Der Name ist Programm oder wie?


----------



## elmono (25. August 2010)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Erzähl mir doch bitte mal einer, wie man die Bildchen so schön groß in den Thread bekommt.
> Ja, ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Frage nicht zum ersten Mal gestellt wird.



Hacki, du machst doch was mit bunten Bildern und so. Also wirklich. 

Hier ins Album laden, wenn fertig unten den BB-Code für das Bild als große Version kopieren, hier reinkopieren, fertig.


----------



## Mounthook (25. August 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Hacki, du machst doch was mit bunten Bildern und so. Also wirklich.
> 
> Hier ins Album laden, wenn fertig unten den BB-Code für das Bild als große Version kopieren, hier reinkopieren, fertig.



Aha, du kleiner Klugsch..... 
In meinem Alter muss ich halt in manchen Situationen der Jugend den Vortritt lassen. Wie auf diesem Bild, wo ein junger Bengel die ganze Zeit an meinem Hinterrad gelutscht hat, um mich auf dem letzten Meter zu überholen.

Besten Dank. 
Wie sieht´s aus am WE? Am Sonntag um 09.00 Uhr mache ich eine Tour.


----------



## Helium (25. August 2010)

@monsterchen

Auf jeden Fall mal anders
Ich würde die roten Laufräder gegen schwarze tauschen, genauso den roten Aufkleber am Dämpfer entfernen(also alles rote was leicht zu entfernen ist weg, rot+orange geht gar nicht), Griffe und Sattel schwarz.


----------



## elmono (25. August 2010)

Oh ja, ohne dich wär ich da noch deutlich langsamer hochgekommen. 

Sonntag hört sich gut an, 9 Uhr muss ich mir noch überlegen. Ich bin am Samstag auf einer Hochzeit. Ich ruf am Freitag mal an.


----------



## thetourist (25. August 2010)

Kleines Update heute: Neue Reifen, Onza Ibex DH 2,4 60Tpi Faltreifen auf ZTR Flow, tubeless.





Man muss ja auch mal was größeres probieren. Wollte schon länger mal so "dicke" Schlappen probieren. Die Wahl fiel auf die Onzas, auch weil ich nen guten Kurs bekommen hab. Rollen aber schonmal besser als die 2,35 Maxxis Swampthing, die ich im Winter fahre. 

Gewicht der Reifen 810g und 799g.

Platz zwischen Umwerfer und den Stollen ist wenig, siehe Fotoalbum. Müsste aber gehen. Ob es jetzt am Sitzrohr anschlägt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. August 2010)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hier,mein Serviervorschlag:



Fettes Bike, finde ich super, dass es Leute gibt die Mut zur Farbe und Komponenten zusammenstellung haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2010)

Hauptsache nicht _Einheits-Baumarkt-08/15-Armuts-Schwarz-Eloxat!!!_ 

Die Farben sind ebenso geil wie es sich fährt ...


----------



## monsterchen (26. August 2010)

langer.andi schrieb:


> @orange-weiss-rot-301-Besitzer:
> Schickes Bike!
> Fahrbericht + Teileliste + Gewicht bitte.



Am meisten haben mich die guten Uphilleigenschaften überrascht. Sackt fast garnicht weg und ist trotzdem voll aktiv. Bergab genieße ich dann einfach nur die Totem und die Steifigkeit von Rahmen und Gabel. Das ganze Ding ist sehr tourentauglich bei seinen fast 15Kg. Teile denke ich sieht man auf den Bildern, schreibfaul.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Bumble (26. August 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ....Totem und LV Hinterbau ist ne Kombination zum Schaudern und Schmunzeln gleichermaßen.



Da ich seit einiger Zeit versuche deine Kommentare nicht mehr als reine Provokation zu sehn frag ich mal nach: Was genau ist denn so schlimm dran wenn der Hinterbau bei der Gabelperformance nicht mithalten kann ? 

Dann würden ja auch Hardtails mit ordentlich Federweg keinen Sinn machen oder seh ich da was falsch ? 

Meiner Meinung nach ist so ne Gabel im 301 einfach Gschmachssache und kann je nachdem wo und wie man unterwegs ist schon spaß machen.


----------



## monsterchen (26. August 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht _Einheits-Baumarkt-08/15-Armuts-Schwarz-Eloxat!!!_
> 
> Die Farben sind ebenso geil wie es sich fährt ...



Na Andreas,

wann machst du DEINEN Farbklecks ins LV Forum?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. August 2010)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Na Andreas,
> 
> wann machst du DEINEN Farbklecks ins LV Forum?



Schaun mer mal wann ich alles beisamen habe.


----------



## icube (28. August 2010)

sehr schöne bikes 

__________________
Verkaufe FOX talas 140 mm mit 15er Steckachse 2009 weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (28. August 2010)

Meine Möhre
























To do Liste:

- perfektes Setup finden
- Gabelschaft kürzen, wenn die Höhe passt
- Flats
- KeFü von Syntace
- verstellbare Stütze
- kompletten Antrieb umbauen
- hintere Bremsleitung "perfekt" verlegen
- fahren


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. August 2010)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Meine Möhre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht auf den Bilder so aus als ob du den letzten Bremsleitungs Befestigungspunkt vor dem Horst Link auf der Schwinge nutzt. 
Leider geht mit der Elixir der von LV empfohlene Verlegungsweg ja nicht.
Kontrolliere am besten vor der ersten Ausfahrt ob die Leitung dort ausreichend lang ist um den beim einfedern länger werdenden Weg mitzumachen. Dazu den Dämpfer drucklos machen oder aushängen und den Hinterbau voll einfedern. Denn es sieht auf den Bildern knapp aus

bei mir sieht das so aus 


die Leitung liegt hinten nur auf der Schwinge und kann die Längung beim einfedern mitmachen

Gruß Björn


----------



## topgun1 (28. August 2010)

Hallo, so habe ich die Züge und Leitungen verlegt!

_thomas


----------



## coastalwolf (28. August 2010)

Sorry, aber die Kreuzung der Leitungen auf dem Oberrohr sieht bescheiden aus. Entgegen der Schaltzugverlegung bei fast allen Rahmen wird der Schaltzug bei LV-Rahmen nicht ums Steuerrohr herum verlegt.

Zum Thema Bremsleitungsverlegung kann ich auch noch etwas beitragen. Leider ist der Hinterbau bekanntlich für die Formula-Bremsen optimiert. Meine R1 hat mich allerdings mit Schleifen, Quietschen und schlechter Bremsleistung bei Nässe leider genug genervt. Ich habe mich an die selige Louise FR sowie die einwandfreie Funktion meiner alten Marta am Hardtail erinnert und meine Entschleunigung wieder in die Hände von Magura gelegt. Leider zeigt der Leitungsabgang hinten im montierten Zustand sogar leicht nach oben. Ich habe mich daher für eine "Doppelschlaufe" entschieden. Auf diesem Wege sollte es keinerlei Problem bei Einfedern geben, man kann alle drei Halterungen nutzen und die Leitung ist zumindest halbwegs an die Hinterbaugeometrie angeschmiegt. So sieht es aus. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. August 2010)

topgun1 schrieb:


> Hallo, so habe ich die Züge und Leitungen verlegt!
> 
> _thomas



ich habe eben mal gemessen..... bei mir sind die Leitungsabgänge der Bremshebel 23cm voneinander entfernt 
Dazu kommt das du einen kleinen Rahmen hast bei dem die original Leitungslänge ausreicht
Bei meinem L oder dem XL von BigTobi wird die original Länge (~140cm)  fast zu kurz. Ich hätte jedenfalls gerne ~5-6cm mehr gehabt wollte aber  deshalb keine neue kaufen





HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Kreuzung der Leitungen auf dem Oberrohr sieht bescheiden aus. Entgegen der Schaltzugverlegung bei fast allen Rahmen wird der Schaltzug bei LV-Rahmen nicht ums Steuerrohr herum verlegt.



das wird bei seinem CC Stummellenkerchen nicht anders gehen 
er hätte dann vorm Steuerrohr zwei enge (unschöne) Bögen



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Was meint ihr?



ich denke du könntest bei ausreichender Leitungslänge die untere Schlaufe sogar noch bis in die Ecke ziehen und dort an den beiden Schlitzen mit einem Kabelbinder festmachen
Die Hauptsache ist das die Leitung beim vollen einfedern genug Länge freigeben kann


----------



## BigTobi (28. August 2010)

Danke schon mal für die Hinweise, aber die Leitung passt so.
Habe das mit ausgehängtem Dämpfer getestet.
Is zwar ned schön aber geht halt ned anders im Moment.
Ne 2m Ersatzleitung liegt  schon hier rum und möchte verbaut werden,
ich will nur im Moment lieber fahren als schrauben


----------



## kalaus (29. August 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ... wieder in die Hände von Magura gelegt. Leider zeigt der Leitungsabgang hinten im montierten Zustand sogar leicht nach oben. Ich habe mich daher für eine "Doppelschlaufe" entschieden. Auf diesem Wege sollte es keinerlei Problem bei Einfedern geben, man kann alle drei Halterungen nutzen und die Leitung ist zumindest halbwegs an die Hinterbaugeometrie angeschmiegt. So sieht es aus. Was meint ihr?



da handelst du dir eventuell eine Stauchung des Bremsschlauchs ein, meiner hat ne häßliche Stauchung direkt nach der dritten Halterung. 
Ich hab mich nach der Erfahrung bei meiner Martha für die DS Bike Methode entschieden. Da ist der Schlauch auch durch die Scheibe nicht gefährdet wie beim eingefederten Umfallen bei dir. Nachteil: Kabelbinder an der Sitzstrebe zwischen den beiden Halterungen und nur daher nur zwei Leitungshalter belegt. Aber bewährt..
klaus


----------



## mokka_ (29. August 2010)

nicht wirklich leichtbau aber es macht spass damit


----------



## coastalwolf (29. August 2010)

kalaus schrieb:


> da handelst du dir eventuell eine Stauchung des Bremsschlauchs ein, meiner hat ne häßliche Stauchung direkt nach der dritten Halterung.
> Ich hab mich nach der Erfahrung bei meiner Martha für die DS Bike Methode entschieden. Da ist der Schlauch auch durch die Scheibe nicht gefährdet wie beim eingefederten Umfallen bei dir. Nachteil: Kabelbinder an der Sitzstrebe zwischen den beiden Halterungen und nur daher nur zwei Leitungshalter belegt. Aber bewährt..
> klaus



Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten? Irgendwie habe ich Deine Bedenken noch nicht ganz verstanden. Stauchen geht aus meiner Sicht eigentlich nicht. Beim Einfedern werden die Schlaufen auseinander gezogen. D.h. der fotografierte Zustand stellt die kleinsten Biegeradien dar.

Mit der Bremsscheibe kann die Leitung eigentlich auch nicht kollidieren. Sie steht an der Sitzstrebe an. Deshalb habe ich dort auch einen Pad zur Vermeidung von Scheuerstellen angebracht.

Vielleicht habe ich auch noch einen Denkfehler. Ein Bild wäre wie gesagt hilfreich.

Grüße
HellDriver


----------



## kalaus (29. August 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild posten?Mit der Bremsscheibe kann die Leitung eigentlich auch nicht kollidieren. Vielleicht habe ich auch noch einen Denkfehler. Ein Bild wäre wie gesagt hilfreich.HellDriver


salu, das Bild kommt wenn die Cam geladen ist, sorry. Ich habs jetzt schon zweimal hinter mir, einmal beim Mk3 und jetzt eben Mk8. Die Stauchung entsteht durch die ungleiche Winkelveränderung von Horstlink und Sitzstrebe. Da wird vom Horstlink der Schlauch gegen die Halteklammer gedrückt, die Sitzstrebe legt ja den größeren Weg zurück. Jedenfalls wars beidesmal bei mir so der Fall. Mit der Bremsscheibe meinte ich den unteren Teil der Verlegung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Horstlink. Ist uns Vorgestern beim Mk8 meiner Frau passiert. Gab zwar nur Kratzer, aber der Schlauch wurde getauscht. Drum davon dann kein Bild..
Gruß klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (30. August 2010)

Zuwachs bekommen





12,4kg

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Jobo21 (30. August 2010)

Scheeee


----------



## coastalwolf (30. August 2010)

kalaus schrieb:


> salu, das Bild kommt wenn die Cam geladen ist, sorry. Ich habs jetzt schon zweimal hinter mir, einmal beim Mk3 und jetzt eben Mk8. Die Stauchung entsteht durch die ungleiche Winkelveränderung von Horstlink und Sitzstrebe. Da wird vom Horstlink der Schlauch gegen die Halteklammer gedrückt, die Sitzstrebe legt ja den größeren Weg zurück. Jedenfalls wars beidesmal bei mir so der Fall. Mit der Bremsscheibe meinte ich den unteren Teil der Verlegung zwischen Sitzstrebe und Horstlink. Ist uns Vorgestern beim Mk8 meiner Frau passiert. Gab zwar nur Kratzer, aber der Schlauch wurde getauscht. Drum davon dann kein Bild..
> Gruß klaus



Gerade im Zubehörvideo auf der Magura-Homepage entdeckt. Es gibt nicht nur einen 90°-Abgang wie im Workshop beschrieben, sondern man kann diesen Abgang auch am Gewinde der Madenschrauben (eigentlich für Entlüftung) nutzen. Das brauche ich  Dann habe ich quasi die "saubere" Formula-Leitungsverlegung mit der Magura Bremspower kombiniert.


----------



## supasini (30. August 2010)

Snevern schrieb:


> Zuwachs bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gutes Gewicht bei wie's scheint schöner stimmiger Ausstattung. Bitte Teileliste!


----------



## kraut8 (1. September 2010)

Gerade mit ´nem breiten Grinsen von der Probefahrt zurück--- was man sich all die Jahre mit dem ganzen anderen Gelumpe geärgert hat!!!!! Das gute Gefühl, angekommen zu sein.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. September 2010)

Tolles Mountainbike!
Bis auf die Amerikanische Gabel eine Linie durchgezogen, gefällt mir sehr gut!
Immerhin passt sie von der Farbe her sehr gut ins Konzept...


----------



## uphillking (1. September 2010)

Seeeehr schicke, schlichte Optik. Farblich perfekt. Und mir gefällt die Manitou ;-)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. September 2010)

HEy, ich mag die Manitou auch! Hatte selbst schon etliche und im 301mk4 eine Nixon drin, hat gut gepasst...
Finde nur, dass sie nicht soo zum Rest passt, aber das ist sehr subjektiv.


----------



## kraut8 (2. September 2010)

Ich hatte die Minute noch rumliegen.Der erste Eindruck ist, dass sie sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert. 
Wenn sie doch nicht taugt (IT- System!), fliegt sie raus.
Welche würde denn besser passen, ganz subjektiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (2. September 2010)




----------



## MarkusL (3. September 2010)

@andy,
wie groß bist Du bzw. welche Schrittlänge hast Du?


----------



## AllmountainSeb (3. September 2010)

pm.andy schrieb:


>


Ist das der Tune Wasserträger Universal? Passt der auch beim MK8?


----------



## pm.andy (3. September 2010)

@Markus
Ich bin 186cm Schrittlänge 84, das L Rad passt für mich Perfekt. Der Händler hat mir damals zu einem XL geraten, habe aber dann doch ein L genommen und bin froh darüber, XL wäre mir zu Groß gewesen.

@Mountainseb
Ist ein BBB Alu-Flaschenhalter, Gewicht keine Ahnung, sehr Stabil (hat schon einige Stürze überlebt, wieder geradebiegen und gut)

Gruß

pm.andy


----------



## pm.andy (3. September 2010)

pm.andy schrieb:


> @Markus
> Ich bin 186cm Schrittlänge 84, das L Rad passt für mich Perfekt. Der Händler hat mir damals zu einem XL geraten, habe aber dann doch ein L genommen und bin froh darüber, XL wäre mir zu Groß gewesen.
> 
> @Mountainseb
> ...



Ach so Mk8. Biker-wug hat den gleichen in seinem MK8 Größe M


----------



## uphillking (3. September 2010)

Würde die komische Sattelstellung nochmal überdenken.
Ausser du bist ein anatomischer Sonderfall.
Sieht schon sehr seltsam aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (3. September 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Würde die komische Sattelstellung nochmal überdenken.
> Ausser du bist ein anatomischer Sonderfall.
> Sieht schon sehr seltsam aus.


Wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du dass das Hinterad höher steht. Auf geraden Boden ist Sattel exakt Wagrecht nach Wasserwage. Bin zwar erst 40.000 Hm dieses Jahr so gefahren aber da hat es ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## hardflipper (4. September 2010)

Die Wasserwagen Propaganda ist das dümmste was die Bike jemals veröffentlicht hat. 

Wenn ich nach dem "Wasser" einstelle, dann hab ich höllen Schmerzen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die Wasserwagen Propaganda ist das dümmste was die Bike jemals veröffentlicht hat.
> 
> Wenn ich nach dem "Wasser" einstelle, dann hab ich höllen Schmerzen.



dito !
bzw. erst tuts weh, irgendwann wirds taub und hinterher tuts dann richtig weh.....


----------



## kalaus (4. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> irgendwann wirds taub und hinterher tuts dann richtig weh.....


da tut beim Lesen eigentlich so viel mehr weh, wie zB Q-Faktor,Oberrohrlänge, konstanter Abstand Sattel-Pedal unbelastet und ähnlicher Blödsinn.   Aber die Ewiggestrigen labern munter weiter...
Schluß jetzt Männers mit den Klagen, Bilder her!
Grins klaus


----------



## ollo (4. September 2010)

las ich da was von Manitou .....hier ist noch so ein "Bergmofa" mit Manituo


----------



## Deleted 15311 (4. September 2010)

kalaus schrieb:


> da tut beim Lesen eigentlich so viel mehr weh, wie zB Q-Faktor,Oberrohrlänge, konstanter Abstand Sattel-Pedal unbelastet und ähnlicher Blödsinn.   Aber die Ewiggestrigen labern munter weiter...
> Schluß jetzt Männers mit den Klagen, Bilder her!
> Grins klaus





Grüße

Nils


----------



## elmono (4. September 2010)

Mit neuer Gabel, Sattelstütze und wieder den alten Reifen (Rasender Ralph ist achtkantig rausgeflogen) endlich wieder ein richtiges Mountainbike:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Mit neuer Gabel, Sattelstütze und wieder den alten Reifen (Rasender Ralph ist achtkantig rausgeflogen) endlich wieder ein richtiges Mountainbike:



 fein geworden

und danke für den Lacher....Racing Ralph auf nem AM 301


----------



## marco sc (7. September 2010)

mal meins in Leogang. Ging ganz gut. Für meine Verhältnisse jedenfalls
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/736116]
	
[/URL]


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2010)

das is mal ein echt nettes Radl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (8. September 2010)

Der Fahrradständer würde sich gut in meinen Vorgarten machen


----------



## marco sc (8. September 2010)

Dank
.....und es rockt (für meine Fahrkünste und meinen Geschmack) abartig genial. 



der-gute schrieb:


> das is mal ein echt nettes Radl...


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2010)

die aktuellen FR2350 sind schön dezent...
im Vergleich zu meinen Alten mit orange in der Aufschrift

schöner Enduro-Bock
wenn ich sowas sehe, denke ich nicht mehr ununterbrochen an ein Helius AM

;-)


----------



## berkel (8. September 2010)

Das rot kommt wirklich gut! Leider habe ich mir gerade erst LR zusammen gebaut .


----------



## der-gute (8. September 2010)

ich glaub, ich hol mir die neuen Aufkleber für meine FR2350


----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2010)

gestern ist mir das ventil vom dämpfer abgerissen. ich wart auch noch auf ein paar teile deswegen noch kurz ein foto vorm zerlegen:


----------



## Gz007 (12. September 2010)

Das arme Fahrrad


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. September 2010)

Rainer du hast da 2 Dellen im Oberrohr wenn das die Liteville Stylepolizei sieht !!.......


----------



## underdog01 (12. September 2010)

Ich stehe auf Patina!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (12. September 2010)

Ist das schon der Syntace-Bash?
Und ungelabelte Felgen!!!!!

gruß


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

der Bash wohl schon

Rainer sprach aber bisher so vom LRS, als ob er ihn noch nicht hätte

(und dazu wette ich, das er ihn zerstören würde)


----------



## wildermarkus (12. September 2010)

Aus alt mach neu

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739736

Im nachhinein hätte ich lieber das Leder schwarz und die Schrift rot gemacht

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

oh man, wir sind in einem Frauenforum gelandet...


----------



## MichiP (12. September 2010)

Der Sattel ist für´n  Ar$ch


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

Yeah ;-)


wann kommen die ersten Tatoos?

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. September 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Aus alt mach neu
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/739736
> 
> Im nachhinein hätte ich lieber das Leder schwarz und die Schrift rot gemacht




bei der Farbe kann man froh sein, dass man am Allerwertesten keine Augen hat


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

und die Hämorrhoiden ziehen sich von selbst wieder zurück


----------



## bernd e (13. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei der Farbe kann man froh sein, dass man am Allerwertesten keine Augen hat




Wenn der Hintern schon Augen hat, so verdeckt ihm zum Glück die Hose die Sicht


----------



## hoeckle (13. September 2010)

.. der nach einem dreivierteljahr storniert - doch noch ein mk8















@ollo

ich kann auch langeville...


----------



## Helium (13. September 2010)

Sehr schön, die neue rot-weiße X.O. passt perfekt ans schwarze Liteville


----------



## supasini (13. September 2010)

ich find die Bremsleitung geil!


----------



## biker-wug (13. September 2010)

Geiles Teil!! Sieht richtig fein aus.

Was wiegt das Teil mit der Hammerschmidt und den fetten Felgen.


----------



## monkey10 (13. September 2010)

normalerweise zitiert man keine bilder, aber dieses muss sein 



hoeckle schrieb:


> .. der nach einem dreivierteljahr storniert - doch noch ein mk8



interessanter aufbau. könntest nicht eine teileliste/gewicht bekanntgeben.

wie passt die HS zur kinematik?


----------



## ZeFlo (13. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ich find die Bremsleitung geil!










das ist gewollt, da kommt dann der nordketten abseilachter dran 

feri, sehr geiles teil 
etwas schwer, aber du schiebst ja eh lieber.

ciao
flo


----------



## elmono (13. September 2010)

Ich finds auf den erste Blick schick, hoffe aber dass Vorderrad und Lenker noch getauscht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (13. September 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> .. der nach einem dreivierteljahr storniert - doch noch ein mk8
> 
> 
> 
> ...





verdammt ..........viel Spaß mit dem Schätzelein, sieht sehr schick aus.......fast hätte ich geschrieben "Genieße es so lange es noch Sauber ist" aber der Genuss "kommt" ja erst wenn es richtig Dreckig geworden ist


----------



## hoeckle (13. September 2010)

@all
lrs wurde zwei anderen rädern kurzerhand entrissen wird aber in die gleiche richtung gehen, pedale werden demnächst mg-1 und die leitungen werden angepasst, sowie die wechselgabel drin war und der endgültige lenker feststeht (besser gesagt endlich mal lieferbar ist), nächste woche kommt die reverb, passenderweise wenn ich im urlaub bin.

und wie der alte mann schon richtig sagt, ist mir das gewicht prinzipiell egal (14etwasaberdagehenfinallocker1,5kweg) 

@flo

degerschealtherrenduell - ich pissoff  du treppendomino


----------



## [email protected] (13. September 2010)

Mein MK3 mit neuer Gabel. Der Federweg wird noch von 160 auf 140mm reduziert. Wie erwartet fährt es sich im Singletrail-Einsatz mit 160mm vorne nicht so ausgewogen wie ich es will. Die 36 ist aber einfach deutlich steifer als meine 32er Gabel - daher der Wechsel.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. September 2010)

Könnte ich mal bitte die Maße des Thomson Vorbaus erfahren?
0° sollte er auf jeden Fall haben, richtig?


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2010)

0°; 70mm; 31,8mm


----------



## ONE78 (14. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein MK3 mit neuer Gabel. Der Federweg wird noch von 160 auf 140mm reduziert. Wie erwartet fährt es sich im Singletrail-Einsatz mit 160mm vorne nicht so ausgewogen wie ich es will. Die 36 ist aber einfach deutlich steifer als meine 32er Gabel - daher der Wechsel.



schick die neue, vielleicht nen bisschen viel weiß
war die alte nicht auch 36?
ich hoffe ich kann demnächst auch mal meins präsentieren, is aber momentan noch ne baustelle.


----------



## ZeFlo (14. September 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und wie der alte mann schon richtig sagt, ist mir das gewicht prinzipiell egal (14etwasaberdagehenfinallocker1,5kweg)
> 
> ...



wenn du off pisst dann werd ich also primär alleine schieben dürfen 
zum glück schiebt es sich mit 11.8kg wenigstens schön leicht 

ciao
flo


----------



## hoeckle (14. September 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> wenn du off pisst dann werd ich also primär alleine schieben dürfen
> zum glück schiebt es sich mit 11.8kg wenigstens schön leicht
> 
> ciao
> flo


 
schön aber das du kommst... soll ich dich in versuchung führen? serotta darf gehen


----------



## tommi101 (15. September 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> .....und wie schon richtig sagt, ist mir das gewicht prinzipiell egal





13,2kg.......aber geht wie Sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. September 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die MK8 Besitzer:

Hat jemand ein MK8 mit den 160mm Hebeln und an der Front eine 150mm Gabel, also Revelation oder aber FOX 32 150mm?
Hätte das gern mal ausprobiert aber zuerst würde ich mir gern mal ein Bild davon reinziehen, insbesondere interessiert mich der Lenkwinkel...



tommi101 schrieb:


> 13,2kg.......aber geht wie Sau!



Meins wiegt noch ein klein wenig mehr, jedoch mit Kindshock Stütze und Adapter-Verlängerung, Kettenführung, Tacho usw...
Mir gefällts fast besser als mein eigenes.
Wieviel Federweg hast du am Heck?


----------



## biker-wug (15. September 2010)

Sehr feines Bike, schaut richtig gut aus!!


----------



## tommi101 (16. September 2010)

@pHONe
Ist der 140mm Hebel, vorne steckt die Revelation Dual Air 150mm tapered drin. Find den Lenkwinkel so schon ziemlich flach, aber ich hab mich dran gewöhnt....genauso wie an den langen Radstand.
Um wieviel Grad verändert sich der LW mit dem 160er Hebel und mit 150mm Gabel......und wie hoch kommt das Tretlager?

@wug
Thanx!

Die Laufräder bringen bei meinem halt das "Übergewicht, sind noch die alten 36Loch 5.1 aus meinem SX-Trail. Und mit Maxxis Pellen hat man halt immer gleich ein paar Hundert Gramm mehr drauf...aber der MinionF am VR wird wohl auf Lebzeiten mein Lieblingsreifen bleiben


----------



## der-gute (21. September 2010)

So, jezzed endlich fertig:





MK3 mit X-12 Upgrade Kit
Gewicht aktuell 13,8 Kilo
für lockere Touren wirds sicher > 1 Kilo weniger (Pellen, Stütze usw.)

It´s nice ;-)


----------



## Micro767 (21. September 2010)

Seit Freitag auch Fahrfertig


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> schön aber das du kommst... soll ich dich in versuchung führen? serotta darf gehen



zwecklos, ich bin durch damit. 
für jedes zusätzlich veloziped müssen 2 alte gehen.

dafür z.b. geht ein bontrager und der rocklobster











ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> So, jezzed endlich fertig:



irgendwie sieht deine Sattelstützenkombi nach einem Schleudersitz aus ! fehlt nur der Fernauslöser


----------



## coastalwolf (21. September 2010)

Ich grabe mal eben das alte Thema Leitungsverlegung bei Magura-Bremsen von vor ein paar Tagen aus. Vielleicht hilft es noch dem einen oder anderen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7511694#post7511694

Ich habe die Leitung jetzt wie von Magura erlaubt montiert. Magura goes Formula sozusagen.





Optisch und technisch sauber.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

sind das schon die neuen magura storm scheiben?


----------



## coastalwolf (21. September 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sind das schon die neuen magura storm scheiben?



Ja. Richtig erkannt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. September 2010)

danke


----------



## mokka_ (21. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> So, jezzed endlich fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesannte ausführung wie groß bist du bzw was für ne schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## klappspaten (21. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

sorry schonmal für die saublöde Frage, ich habe es zwar schon irgendwo gelesen finde es aber nicht mehr

Ich würde gerne ein Foto von meinem 301 aus meinem Fotoalbum hier hochladen, aber es geht nett (=nicht). Ich habe gedacht, dass ich das über die URL machen kann, aber grrr. Ist das Bild zu groß? Bin ich einfach zu doof?

Kann mir jemand detailiert helfen?

Danke schonmal vorab!
Denis


----------



## ZeFlo (21. September 2010)

unter den bildern im fotoalbum steht unter dem ausgewählten bild 
bb code einblenden/ausblenden
da drauf klicken und einfach eine der urls kopieren und hier einfügen.





ciao
flo


----------



## klappspaten (21. September 2010)

Dankeschön Flo

So habe ich gemacht, aber warum kommt da ungültige Datei


----------



## klappspaten (21. September 2010)

Muss ich vielleicht beim kopieren der url vielleicht wieder etwas weglassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klappspaten (21. September 2010)

So leider klappt es bei mir nur mit der kleinen Variante
An ein paar Kleinigkeiten und vor allem an der Bildqualität muss ich wohl noch arbeiten


----------



## wilde13 (21. September 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> So leider klappt es bei mir nur mit der kleinen Variante
> An ein paar Kleinigkeiten und vor allem an der Bildqualität muss ich wohl noch arbeiten



Hier ists:





lg


----------



## hardflipper (21. September 2010)

Gefällt mir ganz gut! Das Blau der Gabel und die nicht lange weiss bleibenden Griffe würden mich noch stören. Der Schaft wird ja nicht so lang bleiben!?


----------



## Grosser1609 (22. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


>



Warum nur tust du dir für lumpige 12,5 cm nicht fernbedienbaren Verstellweg so ein Adaptergeschwür an?


----------



## Trailpussy (22. September 2010)

klappspaten schrieb:


> So leider klappt es bei mir nur mit der kleinen Variante
> An ein paar Kleinigkeiten und vor allem an der Bildqualität muss ich wohl noch arbeiten



...schönes Rad. Unorthodoxe Bremsleitungsführung / Montage .... Hast du die Kurbel selbst poliert? Gefällt mir besser als das "Einheit-grau" der original XTR.


----------



## der-gute (22. September 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Warum nur tust du dir für lumpige 12,5 cm nicht fernbedienbaren Verstellweg so ein Adaptergeschwür an?



weil du wohl noch nie mit einer gefahren bist...

und ne fernbedienung kann man nachrüsten


----------



## Grosser1609 (22. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> weil du wohl noch nie mit einer gefahren bist...


stimmt. Bisher nutze lieber 20 cm Verstellweg mit der originalen P6. Und der Bedienhebel heißt dann SuperLock.


----------



## elmono (22. September 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> stimmt. Bisher nutze lieber 20 cm Verstellweg mit der originalen P6. Und der Bedienhebel heißt dann SuperLock.



Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile. Wobei die 12,5cm tatsächlich etwas wenig sind, wenn man lange Beine hat.


----------



## biker-wug (22. September 2010)

Besser die 125cm als gar nix. Deswegen kann man ja für lange technische Abfahrten noch weiter versenken, aber auf daheim rum, mit viel auf und ab, paßt das schon.

Mal schauen ob die KS I950 mit 150mm kommt.
Reicht zwar immer noch nciht, aber kommt der Sache shcon näher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (22. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Besser die 125cm als gar nix. Deswegen kann man ja für lange technische Abfahrten noch weiter versenken, aber auf daheim rum, mit viel auf und ab, paßt das schon.
> 
> Mal schauen ob die KS I950 mit 150mm kommt.
> Reicht zwar immer noch nciht, aber kommt der Sache shcon näher.



Jein. Ja, für daheim sind die 12,5cm so gerade ausreichend. Aber Nein, auch hier gibts teilweise derart steile Absätze dass es schon wieder sauknapp wird. Wenn man dann noch so wirklich lange Beine hat, kann man sich die 12,5cm auch direkt sparen. (just my 2ct)


----------



## Grosser1609 (22. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Besser die 125cm als gar nix.


stimmt 

Deswegen kommt mein primitiv Sessellift u.a. von Suspa
www.suspa.com/de/produkte/gasfedern/sortiment


----------



## ONE78 (22. September 2010)

tach, jetzt auch mal meins.
muste zwei andere räder plündern, das ich endlich damit fahrn konnte.
d.h. optimierungspotential is noch reichlich vorhanden


----------



## biker-wug (22. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Jein. Ja, für daheim sind die 12,5cm so gerade ausreichend. Aber Nein, auch hier gibts teilweise derart steile Absätze dass es schon wieder sauknapp wird. Wenn man dann noch so wirklich lange Beine hat, kann man sich die 12,5cm auch direkt sparen. (just my 2ct)



So ne Stufe gibt es bei uns auch, die bin ich noch nie erfolgreich gefahren, aber schon öfters erfolgreich runtergefallen. Hab mir auch vorgenommen, beim nächsten Versuch den Sattel weiter zu versenken.

Aber trotz allem nutz ich sie auf der Heimrunde sicherlich 20-30 mal, würde ich bei ner normalen Stütze nie machen.

Da würde ich manche Sachen mit Sattel oben fahren und manche Stellen im Wiegetritt hochtreten.

Wie gesagt, besser als nix.


----------



## MarkusL (22. September 2010)

Ich habe die Leitung jetzt wie von Magura erlaubt montiert. Magura goes Formula sozusagen.





Wenn Du den Anschluß jetzt noch parallel zur Sitzstrebe drehst...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (22. September 2010)

ONE78 schrieb:


> tach, jetzt auch mal meins.
> muste zwei andere räder plündern, das ich endlich damit fahrn konnte.
> d.h. optimierungspotential is noch reichlich vorhanden




Das Erste 301 mit mechanischer Scheibenbremse und 950er Oldschool XTR . Warum hast du die Züge kurz vorm Tretlager gekreuzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2010)

.........wird der Knick in der Leitung noch größer.


----------



## ONE78 (22. September 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Das Erste 301 mit mechanischer Scheibenbremse und 950er Oldschool XTR . Warum hast du die Züge kurz vorm Tretlager gekreuzt?



weil ich im "motorrad"setup fahr (bremse vorn-rechts, hinten-links)
und den steifen bremszug nicht vorn am steuerohr vorbeidrücken wollte

ja geht auch anders, aber is der erste versuch...


----------



## mtbdriver01 (22. September 2010)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ich habe die Leitung jetzt wie von Magura erlaubt montiert. Magura goes Formula sozusagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Das ist die neue storm rotor von magura??
Wo hast du die gekauft?


----------



## ollo (22. September 2010)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> Deswegen kommt mein primitiv Sessellift u.a. von Suspa
> www.suspa.com/de/produkte/gasfedern/sortiment




hast Du es schon gebaut......wäre ein interessanter Ansatz


----------



## klappspaten (22. September 2010)

@wilde13
Sehr schön, danke! Kannst du mir erklären warum ich das nicht hinbekomme? Den BBCode einblenden ist klar, aber warum bekomme ich dann nach dem Einfügen immer den Hinweis "Die unter der angegebenen URL zu findende Datei ist zu groß" ??

@hardflipper
Dankeschön! Die Gabeldecals gefallen mir auch nicht, werde ich sobald Toxoholics was schwarz-weißes da hat ändern.
Die weißen Griffe wollte ich mal ausprobieren habe noch ein paar schwarze liegen. Der Schaft eignet sich doch prima um Einkaufstüten dranzuhängen 

@trailpussy
Unorthodox ist gut Ich wollte erst probefahren um zu testen ob alles funzt. Die vordere Leitung wird natürlich noch gekürzt. Die Hinterrad-Bremsleitung ist auch noch ein wenig verdreht. Die Kurbel ist eine XTR FCM 960 und das einzige Alt-Teil, das ich verbaut habe. Natürlich habe ich sie mittels Schleifpapier und Poliermaschine aufarbeiteten müssen.

@one
Schönes Bike Die blauen Naben gefallen mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## coastalwolf (23. September 2010)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ich habe die Leitung jetzt wie von Magura erlaubt montiert. Magura goes Formula sozusagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich die Leitung parallel zur Sitzstrebe oder zum Bremssattel verlege. Habe mich für den Bremssattel entschieden (sieht man auf dem Bild nicht so richtig), da ansonsten der Biegeradius der Bremsleitung auch zu klein wird.


----------



## coastalwolf (23. September 2010)

mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> Das ist die neue storm rotor von magura??
> Wo hast du die gekauft?




Bei bike-discount.de


----------



## mtbdriver01 (23. September 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Bei bike-discount.de


 
Vielen dank


----------



## 525Rainer (23. September 2010)




----------



## mtbdriver01 (23. September 2010)

PORNO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. September 2010)

Geil, schon mit der KeFü!!

Wirst jetzt langsam Teamfahrer von Liteville?

Bin mal gespannt, was du zum MK8 sagst. Wieviel cm Federweg hinten??


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. September 2010)

@Rainer: gibt es immer ein  neues Bike wenn man das Luftventil vom Dämpfer abreißt ? 

sieht richtig gut aus  !


----------



## 525Rainer (23. September 2010)

140er schwinge.
die CK hab ich mit aufgebohrten beilagscheiben montiert. easy!
ebensolche beilagscheiben hab ich für die bremse hinten gebraucht. uncool!
gabel ist auf dem bild getravelt. im uphill modus. bergab schieb ich lieber was man so liest.


----------



## Qia (23. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> 140er schwinge.
> die CK hab ich mit aufgebohrten beilagscheiben montiert. easy!
> ebensolche beilagscheiben hab ich für die bremse hinten gebraucht. uncool!
> gabel ist auf dem bild getravelt. im uphill modus. bergab schieb ich lieber was man so liest.



Was ist denn mit Deiner Kette? Sind Dir die Kettenglieder ausgegangen? so kann sich doch der Hinterbau nicht bewegen ohne dáss das Schaltwerk abreißt....

Sonst sehr schick!

Lg
Qia


----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

@rainer

Kommst du mit den 140er Hebeln und der abgesenkten Revelation an deine Wunschgeo ran?
Mit den 160er Hebeln würde es noch etwas steiler gehen

Achja, geiles Rad
Aber bitte vorsicht, denn bergab geht mit dem 301 ja nicht soviel


----------



## bernd e (24. September 2010)

Das schöne neue Rad, bald wird es misshandelt 
Optik, wie ein 26er Trial.

Freu mich schon auf die Vids damit.


----------



## klmp77 (24. September 2010)

zu porno, richtig gut, sehr schick und geil fehlt definitiv ein optisch passendes HR.


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Rainer leg los, wir wollen die ersten Actionbilder und Videos!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> zu porno, richtig gut, sehr schick und geil fehlt definitiv ein optisch passendes HR.



...wenns nicht Rainers Rad wäre würde es zerrissen werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Warum, das einzige was nicht "normal" aussieht ist die Vorbau Lenker Kombi.
Der Rest wirkt super, vor allem das Gelb gefällt mir!


----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

Da demnächst ein größerer Umbau ansteht und alles frisch gewaschen ist, hier nochmal zwei Bilder im aktuellen Aufbau


----------



## KaskiaRacing (24. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Warum, das einzige was nicht "normal" aussieht ist die Vorbau Lenker Kombi.
> Der Rest wirkt super, vor allem das Gelb gefällt mir!



War ein reiner Erfahrungswert aus eben diesem Forum hier..., war nichts gegen Dich und schon garnicht gegen Rainers Rad!


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Hab es auch nicht, als was gegen mich oder Rainer verstanden!!

@Helium: Was für ein Umbau folgt, Racebike??


----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

Raw das kein Patina mehr bekommt
Ist dann wie eine Frau die nicht älter wird


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Raw das kein Patina mehr bekommt
> Ist dann wie eine Frau die nicht älter wird



*hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

Du bist der Chefarzt der Schönheitschirurgie


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Raw das kein Patina mehr bekommt
> Ist dann wie eine Frau die nicht älter wird



Läßt du das Elox runterstrahlen??

Details bitte, blick es nicht.


----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

Details? Gerne
Man beachte wie nach der Behandlung die Schweißnähte schön wirken, soviel zum Thema "Liteville und Schweißnähte"


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Glasperlengestrahlt?

Und jetzt, aufpolieren und klarlack?

Oder was sonst?


----------



## Lhafty (24. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Glasperlengestrahlt?
> 
> Und jetzt, aufpolieren und klarlack?
> 
> Oder was sonst?



Hätte da auch gerne die ganze Geschichte gehört! Wenn nicht öffentlich dann per PN. Hätte auch Lust das schwarz loszuwerden.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Glasperlengestrahlt?
> 
> Und jetzt, aufpolieren und klarlack?
> 
> Oder was sonst?



3 std. gebürstet...  
u. danach klar gepulvert,- aber es hat sich gelohnt. (so wie der rahmen vorher aussah) 


@Helium
 bei den Schweißnähten war selbst ich mehr als postiv überrascht .


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Klar gepulvert, auch nicht schlecht.

Gebürstet, dass war aber mal so ne richtig miese Arbeit, oder??


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Gebürstet, dass war aber mal so ne richtig miese Arbeit, oder??



es  geht... 
beim 301 war die oberfläche schon recht stark oxidiert aufgrund des standortes  vom bike. 
nun ist alles "tacko" u. bedenkenlos versiegelt. 


ich hatte mal so eine "intense belch dose" hier,-da musste ich echt aufpassen , weil das 6061 T alu sehr weich ist ,- u. die oxidation sich schon reingefressen hatte. 
auch da ist es noch mal gut gegangen.

anbei: foto vorher/nachher


----------



## biker-wug (24. September 2010)

Sieht ja krass aus, aber das Resultat danach umso besser!!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sieht ja krass aus, aber das Resultat danach umso besser!!



im grunde stimmt bei intense nur die technik u. das design. 
den rest kannste in´ne tonne kloppen. . .

die wannen für kabelführungen sind in die schweissnhte reingebrutzel,- die gussets krumm und schief. 
 die wandstärken,- sind meiner meinung nach auch nicht ausreichend. 
es gibt bilder das ist das ganze steuerrohr weggerissen usw. 

zum preis  baruche ich wohl nix zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elmono (24. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> die wannen für kabelführungen sind in die schweissnhte reingebrutzel,- die gussets krumm und schief.
> die wandstärken,- sind meiner meinung nach auch nicht ausreichend.
> es gibt bilder das ist das ganze steuerrohr weggerissen usw.
> 
> zum preis  baruche ich wohl nix zu sagen.



Naja, Handarbeit (und auch schlechte) will halt auch bezahlt werden. Intense wird nunmal wirklich in den USA handgefertigt, und nicht in Taiwan bei Giant geschweisst, oder in Tschechien oder wo auch immer im Ostblock Nicolai mittlerweile schweisst.

Preislich kann man den deutschen Preis (nach Zoll, Steuern, und vor allem dem Importeuer ) sicher nicht zum Vergleich heranziehen. In den USA kostet ein 951 weniger als ein Turner DHR oder ein Santa Cruz V10 - soviel dazu.


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> oder in Tschechien oder wo auch immer im Ostblock Nicolai mittlerweile schweisst.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, am besten ruhig sein und nicht irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt setzen! Natürlich werden Nicolai Rahmen nach wie vor von Sascha Kanne und drei weiteren Schweißern in Lübbrechtsen/Deutschland geschweißt!


----------



## kroiterfee (24. September 2010)

immer wieder lustig bei den litevillern.


----------



## elmono (24. September 2010)

Ist aber schön dass _ihr _so einen kleinen "Liteville Alert" bei _euch _habt. 

Selten so gelacht.


----------



## klmp77 (24. September 2010)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> immer wieder lustig bei den litevillern.



nicht alle moslems sind terroristen.


----------



## Wurzelmann (24. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Da demnächst ein größerer Umbau ansteht und alles frisch gewaschen ist, hier nochmal zwei Bilder im aktuellen Aufbau



*Schmacht*

Genau so stell ich mir mein zukünftiges Radl vor (aber mit normalen Felgen, damit die Familie nicht auf dem Boden schlafen muss). 

Der einzige Kritikpunkt sind natürlich die Griffe. Die müssten erst einmal getauscht werden. Rot gehört natürlich nach links und Schwarz nach rechts, das weiss doch jedes Kind 

Rainers Bike ist halt zweckmäßig (aber nur für seine Zwecke ). Bei mir löst es jedenfalls nicht den geringsten haben-will-Reflex aus. Aber in Kombination mit dem Fahrer ist es halt doch wieder 10x besser anzuschauen als jedes noch so "stimmig" elox-verschönerte Nicoville mit mir drauf  (und löst dann einen starken auch-können-will-Reflex aus).


----------



## Spirit_Moon (24. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Ist aber schön dass _ihr _so einen kleinen "Liteville Alert" bei _euch _habt.
> 
> Selten so gelacht.



 , die gehen ja ab wie Schmitz Katze wen man ihr bestes Stück irgendwie "unpassend erwähnt" . Deja Vu.

Schöner Freitagnachmittagsspaß elmono


----------



## berkel (24. September 2010)

@Helium

Darfst du die Antriebsseite immer noch nicht zeigen .


----------



## dj eastwood (24. September 2010)

@Helium und Khujand
Jetzt mal bitte zum mitschreiben und nachmachen 

-mit was habt ihr gebürstet ?
-was ist mit den Wandstärken ?
-wie und wo habt ihr mit was klar gepulvert ?
-ist das Bild von Heliums Rahmen vor oder nach dem Klarlack ?

wäre nett wenn ihr etwas detaillierter Auskunft geben könntet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (24. September 2010)

und vor allem mit einer klaren Aussage, wie zeitintensiv das is ;-)


----------



## Helium (24. September 2010)

Punkt1:
Das schwarze und das Raw sind zwei verschiedene Rahmen(Nicht das jetzt einer anfängt das Elox abzuschleifen).

Punkt zwei:
Das Raw war ein ziemlich "fertiger" und oxidierter Proto MK8 Rahmen, den mir "Khujand" für relativ kleines Geld wieder aufgebürstet und mit Klarpulver versiegelt hat, ist jetzt einfach absolut haltbares "MegaRaw"

Top Arbeit die Artur da geleistet har, danke nochmal!


----------



## dj eastwood (24. September 2010)

Ahhhh.....so klar war mir das nicht. Hat mich aber schon stutzig gemacht. Schruppscheibe war schon in die Flex gespannt


----------



## kalaus (24. September 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Ahhhh.....so klar war mir das nicht. Hat mich aber schon stutzig gemacht. Schruppscheibe war schon in die Flex gespannt


wozu Schruppscheibe?  es gibt doch WC Reiniger!
gruß klaus


----------



## 525Rainer (24. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> @rainer
> Kommst du mit den 140er Hebeln und der abgesenkten Revelation an deine Wunschgeo ran?
> Mit den 160er Hebeln würde es noch etwas steiler gehen



ich muss mich wohl an die flacheren winkel gewöhnen. auch an die langen kettenstreben. schad das man keine der alten testbikes kaufen konnte. mit dem 1,5er steuerrohr könnt man den crane creek steuersatz mit lenkwinkelkorrektur fahren. 160mm ist mir wahrscheinlich too much aber ich werds bestimmt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Ray (24. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich muss mich wohl an die flacheren winkel gewöhnen. auch an die langen kettenstreben. schad das man keine der alten testbikes kaufen konnte. mit dem 1,5er steuerrohr könnt man den crane creek steuersatz mit lenkwinkelkorrektur fahren. 160mm ist mir wahrscheinlich too much aber ich werds bestimmt mal ausprobieren.



160 taugt mir nicht, da du selbst bei 15+ bar immer noch etwas sag spürst der dir die veränderte geo zerstört. Ich bin deswegen inzwischen auf 120 umstiegen. die veränderte geo ist meines erachtens ein trugschluss.

bei den unterschiedlichen wippen geht es vordergründig um fahrkomfort, der bei 160 durch deutlich höheren sag auch größer ist. wenn du allerdings hoch genug dropst ist es auch wieder egal da schlagen die 160 genauso durch  wie die 120.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht.



ich hab dich ja schon persönlich kennengelernt,- u. eigentlich sachlich u. nett in erinnerung. 
frage mich nur warum um himmelswillen du solch einen blödsinn schreiben kannst ?
bzgl. nicolai und ost europa.

meine verlinkung sollte keine provokation sein,- und irgendwelche Liteviller und Nicolai fan boys gegeneinander aufwiegeln.

aber deine falschmeldung kann man so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## KHUJAND (24. September 2010)

dj eastwood schrieb:


> Schruppscheibe war schon in die Flex gespannt



nein bitte nicht. 
 den rahmen bitte mit stahlwolle per hand bürsten.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. September 2010)

seit ich das nucleon von dem glaskontainer gedroppt bin, weiss ich das ins flat am besten ein hardtail übers hinterrad abfangen ist. es ist wirklich egal ob dich harte 120 oder weiche 150 oder superweiche 170 auffangen. auch bei letzteren kannst du dich nicht einfach auf zwei rädern in den federweg fallen lassen. 
das was dass bringt ist im gelände bei rupigen landungen die kontrolle nicht übers rad zu verlieren. 
von daher bin ich auch für mittleren federweg. der beste kompromiss.

wie man halt aufwächst. du kommst ja auch vom starrbike. als mir letzten sonntag auch beim helius das ventil vom dämpfer gerissen ist dachte ich schon der tag ist vorbei. ich hatte aber dann mit dem zurrbandfixierten hinterbau den besten tag im jahr in spicak. weder auf der struggle line noch bei den flowigen sachen hab ich irgnendwie einen aktiven hinterbau vermisst. die strecken so kurz nacheinander zuerst mit 160mm hinten und dann mit quasi 0 zu fahren warn wirklich eine offenbarung weil alle vor und nachteile sofort ersichtlich waren. ohne fullie steigen die handkräfte, dafür musst vor den sprüngen bremsen weilst sonst drüberfliegst während du mit dem fullie pushen musst. in der engen struggle die einem technischen trail entspricht ändert man die line und langsamer war ich dadurch auch nicht. das feeling einen sprung mit dem hinterrad so soft abzufangen, das fahrwerk noch im flug praktisch auszufahren ist tausendmal geiler als platt auf den trail in den federweg zu knallen. und wenn du mit dem fullie nach einem sprung über ein steinfeld massiv bremsen musst verhärtet dir der hinterbau auch dass der unterschied zu einem hardtail nicht mehr so krass ist.
also pro hardtail aber trotzdem straffes fullie weils doch so sachen wie kleine wurzeln usw ausbügelt und einem anfahrten und landungen erleichtert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> weil das 6061 T alu sehr weich ist ,- u. die oxidation sich schon reingefressen hatte.




Hallo und kurze Frage: Ich dachte, dass die Oxidschicht auch bei Alu 6xxx eine stabile Schicht bildet, die eine weitere Oxidation verhindert? 

Raw = komplettes Unbehandelt lassen. Wer seinen Rahmen beschichtet oder sonst was damit macht hat kein raw mehr. Streng genommen.


----------



## hotspice (25. September 2010)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Hallo und kurze Frage: Ich dachte, dass die Oxidschicht auch bei Alu 6xxx eine stabile Schicht bildet, die eine weitere Oxidation verhindert?
> 
> Raw = komplettes Unbehandelt lassen. Wer seinen Rahmen beschichtet oder sonst was damit macht hat kein raw mehr. Streng genommen.




ist raw das works finish??
ist das das selbe wie eloxieren?
und wie haltbar ist das worksfinish eigentlich? probs mit salz oder energydrinks( dumme frage aber irgend so ein mixdrink hat mir mal gut was weggeäzt von der pulverung :-( bei einem anderen rad)


----------



## thetourist (25. September 2010)

RAW ist works finish = komplett unbehandelter Rahmen. Also auch kein elox.


----------



## hotspice (25. September 2010)

aber blankes alu wird es doch nicht sein? einmal im winter mit weng salz gefahren und schluss mit lustig? oder ist es so wie die silbernen lenker von syntace so ne shot oberfläche?


----------



## uphillking (25. September 2010)

hotspice schrieb:


> aber blankes alu wird es doch nicht sein?



Doch, ist es.
Salz und Schweiß usw erzeugen also Korrosion.


----------



## othom (25. September 2010)

So hier mal mein 301 MK8 120mm


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2010)

Xl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (25. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Xl?


jepp


----------



## AllmountainSeb (25. September 2010)

othom schrieb:


> So hier mal mein 301 MK8 120mm


Schön.  Hast du eine Teileliste und das Gewicht?


----------



## othom (25. September 2010)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Schön.  Hast du eine Teileliste und das Gewicht?



-Rahmen:Liteville 301 Mk8 schwarz eloxiert;inkl. +DT Swiss SSD212(120mm)
-Gabel: Fox F 32 Series Remote QR 15
-Steuersatz:Syntace Super Spin 1/1/8" 
-Kurbeln: Truvativ Noir 3fach​ -Innenlager:Truvativ GXP 
-Naben:Hope Pro 2 32loch​ -Felgen: FRM XMD 388 schwarz 32L
-Speichen: Sapim CX-Ray schwarz
-Nippel: Sapim Polyax Alu rot 14mm 
-Felgenband:FRM
-Schläuche:Michelin Latex C4 SV
-Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron faltbar 2,25"
-Schnellspanner:Sxntace x12 u Fox QR15​ -Vorbau:Syntace F119
-Lenker:Syntace Duraflite Carbon
-Lenkerstopfen:Syntace
-Barends:Tune
-Griffe: RitcheyWCS True Grips
-Bremsen Avid Elixir CR 185/185 mm
-Sattelstütze:Syntace P6 Allu
-Sattel:Sella Italia SLR  
-Sattelklemme:Syntace
-Umwerfer:Shimano XTR 970 E-Type 
-Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0  
-Shifter: SRAM X.9 Trigger
-Kassette:Sram  11-32 PG 990
-Kette:XTR​ -Pedale:XTR

-Gewicht 11,75kg​[FONT="] 
 [/FONT]


----------



## frogbite (26. September 2010)

11,75 ist ne Ansage. Mit oder ohne Pedale (~325 g)? Was wiegt der Sattel?
Gruß,
F.B


----------



## othom (26. September 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> 11,75 ist ne Ansage. Mit oder ohne Pedale (~325 g)? Was wiegt der Sattel?
> Gruß,
> F.B



mit Pedale 325g richtig 
der Sattel wiegt 135 g laut Hersteller


----------



## tobone (26. September 2010)

Wie groß bist du?
Schrittlänge?
Vorbaulänge?


----------



## supasini (26. September 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> 11,75 ist ne Ansage. Mit oder ohne Pedale (~325 g)? Was wiegt der Sattel?
> Gruß,
> F.B



Die Pedale haben ziemlich genau dieses Gewicht (meine haben 328 g, Shimano hat extrem geringe Schwankungen), der Sattel nicht: die Herstellerangabe ist hier viel zu optimistisch, der SLR wiegt meist an die 150 g (immer noch sehr leicht für den Preis und den Sitzkomfort) - meiner ist schon eher einer der "Leichten":







ganz gut Gewicht könntest du mit leichteren Scheiben sparen, die Avids sind doch recht schwer... (oder gleich ne R1 dran )


----------



## othom (26. September 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> Schrittlänge?
> Vorbaulänge?



ohne Schuhe 191cm
Schrittlänge 93cm
Vorbaulänge 110mm


----------



## othom (26. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Pedale haben ziemlich genau dieses Gewicht (meine haben 328 g, Shimano hat extrem geringe Schwankungen), der Sattel nicht: die Herstellerangabe ist hier viel zu optimistisch, der SLR wiegt meist an die 150 g (immer noch sehr leicht für den Preis und den Sitzkomfort) - meiner ist schon eher einer der "Leichten":
> 
> ganz gut Gewicht könntest du mit leichteren Scheiben sparen, die Avids sind doch recht schwer... (oder gleich ne R1 dran )



Die R1 Scheiben sind kompatibel mit Avid ?
Hatte mal XT Scheiben verbaut um zu sehen ob das geht und die gingen gar nicht, der ganze Hinterbau vibrierte dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. September 2010)

Ne, R1 ist nicht kompatibel, die haben nur 180 mm, Avid 185. Ich meinte die komplette Bremsanlage 
Das ist aber auch das Problem bei Avid, dass die nicht wie die meisten Hersteller 180 mm verbauen...


----------



## othom (26. September 2010)

meinst du die 5 mm bekommt man nicht ausgeglichen?

Heute 50 km mit Hackengas Liteville gerockt.... goil ....


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Ne, R1 ist nicht kompatibel, die haben nur 180 mm, Avid 185. Ich meinte die komplette Bremsanlage
> Das ist aber auch das Problem bei Avid, dass die nicht wie die meisten Hersteller 180 mm verbauen...



die 5 mm machen bei Avid aber diese artikulierenden Doppelscheiben

wenn man die wegliesse...

wär nen Versuch wert.


----------



## trmk3 (26. September 2010)

othom schrieb:


> -Rahmen:Liteville 301 Mk8 schwarz eloxiert;inkl. +DT Swiss SSD212(120mm)
> -Gabel: Fox F 32 Series Remote QR 15
> -Steuersatz:Syntace Super Spin 1/1/8"
> -Kurbeln: Truvativ Noir 3fach​ -Innenlager:Truvativ GXP
> ...



Hast du dein Skeen zerlegt?  Warum?
Gruß Arne


----------



## MarkusL (26. September 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> 11,75 ist ne Ansage. ...
> Gruß,
> F.B


11,75 für ein 120mm-Fully? Wo ist jetzt da die Ansage?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> die 5 mm machen bei Avid aber diese artikulierenden Doppelscheiben
> 
> wenn man die wegliesse...
> 
> wär nen Versuch wert.



dann bleibt zu hoffen das PM Aufnahme und Achse bzw. deren Aufnahme im rechten Winkel zueinander sind, ansonsten steht die Zange zur Scheibe schief
dann muss da der Fräser ran

aber warum überhaupt diese Experimente machen ?
mehr Bremsleistung ? weniger Gewicht ? oder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (26. September 2010)

MarkusL schrieb:


> 11,75 für ein 120mm-Fully? Wo ist jetzt da die Ansage?



... hier geht´s nicht um irgendein Fully, hier geht´s ums Liteville 301


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. September 2010)

MarkusL schrieb:


> 11,75 für ein 120mm-Fully? Wo ist jetzt da die Ansage?



für einen XL Alu Rahmen, der ja für einen großen und entsprechend schwereren Fahrer mit entsprechend haltbaren Teilen ausgestattet sein muss, ist das schon eine Ansage.
Kann man nicht vergleichen mit einem filigranen Carbon Fully in Gr. S mit entsprechend schwindsüchtigen Teilen (die oft nur bis 70-80kg freigegeben sind) für einen 60kg Fahrer.
Zumal das 301 ja auch noch Aus/Aufbaupotential bis zum Enduro hat, was der filigrane Carbonrahmen bestimmt nicht bietet


----------



## Helium (26. September 2010)

Hab mal zum testen die Teile des schwarzen an das klargepulverte Raw gebaut, Gewicht12.65kg.

Evtl. wird es später mal als "MonsterEnergy" Sondermodell umgebaut, aber eigentlich finde ich den schlicht Raw-Schwarz Aufbau gar nicht schlecht, mal sehen.

Das was die Ausgangsbasis:



Und hier aufgebaut:


----------



## mokka_ (26. September 2010)

könnte mann ja fast neidisch werden nur das eigene ist doch das schönste. aber vielleicht ändere ich ja über den winter über meine meinung


----------



## tobone (26. September 2010)

othom schrieb:


> ohne Schuhe 191cm
> Schrittlänge 93cm
> Vorbaulänge 110mm



Sitzt du da sehr gestreckt drauf?


----------



## supasini (26. September 2010)

helium: seeehr geiles rad. (leider auch seeehr teuer)
ich glaube, ich muss doch mal einen testumbau mit meinem auf 160/160 machen. oder noch besser irgenwann die leichte 170er lyrik besorgen und nehmen, hab zur zeit nur 160er stahllyrik da. damit würde mein rad dann direkt 850 g schwerer und ich käme auf 13,4-13.6 kg je nach vorderreifen...


----------



## BigTobi (26. September 2010)

Schönes Rad 
aber ich würde gerne mal die Kurbelseite vom Rad sehen.
Hat doch bestimmt nen Grund warum du es nur so zeigst


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2010)

Das wird er nicht ;-)


----------



## heyho (26. September 2010)

Warum fehlt denn der Umwerfer?


----------



## biker-wug (26. September 2010)

Schick schick, sieht echt gut aus das Teil, Respekt!!

Nettes Teil, aber gute Frage, warum kein Umwerfer, legst du die Kette von Hand um??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (26. September 2010)

?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. September 2010)

und was soll auf der anderen Seite sein, was so geheimnisvoll ist?


----------



## othom (26. September 2010)

tobone schrieb:


> Sitzt du da sehr gestreckt drauf?



nein bin sogar noch am Überlegen wegen einem längeren Vorbau


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. September 2010)

hmm, ich sehe einen Umwerfer bzw. Umwerferähnliches Teil


----------



## Helium (26. September 2010)

Würde zu gerne was darüber erzählen, ist aber noch viel zu früh(in zwei Jahren vielleicht) und nein, es ist kein System oder Teile von Syntace/Liteville.
Ist also aktuell noch völlig egal!

Würdet Ihr den Aufbau so dezent lassen oder mit grün eloxierten Anbauteilen wie Felgen und Pedale etc. etwas auffrischen?

Find es mit dem ganzen schwarz fast ein bischen langweilig.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2010)

vielleicht ein E-Werfer. in der kettenstrebe ist eine delle. total runtergeritten und farblos die karre!


----------



## biker-wug (26. September 2010)

Grüne Teile wären schon cool, hattest du nicht eh schonmal die grünen Laufräder rumfliegen??
Steck die doch mal drauf, wie es denn dann wirkt!!


----------



## othom (26. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Würde zu gerne was darüber erzählen, ist aber noch viel zu früh(in zwei Jahren vielleicht) und nein, es ist kein System oder Teile von Syntace/Liteville.
> Ist also aktuell noch völlig egal!
> 
> Würdet Ihr den Aufbau so dezent lassen oder mit grün eloxierten Anbauteilen wie Felgen und Pedale etc. etwas auffrischen?
> ...



nicht grün


----------



## mokka_ (26. September 2010)

da fehlt noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Würde zu gerne was darüber erzählen, ist aber noch viel zu früh(in zwei Jahren vielleicht) und nein, es ist kein System oder Teile von Syntace/Liteville.
> Ist also aktuell noch völlig egal!
> 
> Würdet Ihr den Aufbau so dezent lassen oder mit grün eloxierten Anbauteilen wie Felgen und Pedale etc. etwas auffrischen?
> ...



Geht ja nicht darum, dass du hier nun alle Details offenlegst 
Also es ist wohl eine Art spezieller Umwerfer, gut!

Dein Bashguard / Kettenblatt sieht so schön filigran aus, ist das ein TA?
Was für ein Bashguard ist das? Welche KB Größe?

Mir persönlich wäre grün zuviel, mir gefällt es so schlicht sehr gut. Andere würden sagen: zu farblos, unlebendig etc...

Allgemein neigen viele Fremdvilles dazu mir besser zu gefallen als meine eigenen beiden


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2010)

Grün is cool

hatte ich auch vor beim 301...


----------



## Helium (26. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> vielleicht ein E-Werfer. in der kettenstrebe ist eine delle. total runtergeritten und farblos die karre!



Stimmt aber das Teil hat ein Jahr LaPalma hinter sich und jetzt nach einem großen Kundendienst ist es wieder wie neu.

@Phonedetector

Kettenblatt ist ein 36er TA und der Bashguard was gebasteltes zum probieren.


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2010)

Is bestimmt so ne Getriebekurbel mit Knopf zur Fersenschaltung

;-)


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. September 2010)

Grüne Chris King Naben und ein grünes King Innenlager kombiniert mit einem angepassten grünen Sattelschnellspanner würden sich gut machen.


----------



## Helium (26. September 2010)

Geil
aber weißt du was das kostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. September 2010)

La Palma..... und was fährt der Daniel jetzt ? 601 ?


----------



## biker-wug (26. September 2010)

Daniel seins sollte das nicht sein, der fährt sicherlich M oder S, aber kein L!!
Aber aus dem Testcenter??????

Die Geschichte mit den Chris King würde sicher cool aussehen.


----------



## pm.andy (26. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Grüne Teile wären schon cool, hattest du nicht eh schonmal die grünen Laufräder rumfliegen??
> Steck die doch mal drauf, wie es denn dann wirkt!!


Hab ich was verpasst Seit wann findest du Grün cool?


----------



## biker-wug (26. September 2010)

Die Grünen Christ King gefallen mir.

Rest weiss Helium schon per PN.


----------



## biker-wug (26. September 2010)

Neues Teil:




Foto nach der Montage in nächsten Tagen.


----------



## klmp77 (26. September 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Geil
> aber weißt du was das kostet



...als wenn das bei Dir ne Rolex spielt.


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2010)

grün ist gut 






ciao
flo


----------



## hardflipper (26. September 2010)

Jo, Grün rockt!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2010)

ich würd zum jetzigen zeitpunkt keine CK mehr kaufen. ist ja schön das es jetzt eine x 12er achse gibt aber ich würd lieber gleich auf die syntace laufräder warten. farbe wär mir egal.


----------



## elmono (26. September 2010)

Steckt da denn was anderes drin als eine gängige DT Nabe?

PS: Wenn man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Laufräder braucht ists ja auch eh keine Option bis 2012 ff. zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (26. September 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Daniel seins sollte das nicht sein, der fährt sicherlich M oder S, aber kein L!!
> Aber aus dem Testcenter??????
> 
> Die Geschichte mit den Chris King würde sicher cool aussehen.



Philip fährt L. Aber ich hoffe nicht, dass es dessen Bike ist. Das war zusammen mit der gerockten silbernen Wotan das bisher geilste Mk8, dass ich gesehen habe.


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Steckt da denn was anderes drin als eine gängige DT Nabe?
> 
> PS: Wenn man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Laufräder braucht ists ja auch eh keine Option bis 2012 ff. zu warten.



ja, eine syntace nabe. ich hab sie schon gesehn und kanns eigentlich nicht erwarten sie zu testen. auch die felgen in der breiten ausführung. das ganze ist leichter als meine ck´s mit alex supra D. breitere felgen für weniger reifen walgen und von den clicks her keine einschränkung. 
der einzige nachteil: lieferzeit, preis (wahrscheinlich) und ungewisse haltbarkeit. 
es wird nicht einfach sein mich von den CK´s wegzubringen. da bin ich echt mal gespannt.


----------



## elmono (26. September 2010)

Hört sich interessant an, zumindest die technischen Details. Ich muss andererseits ehrlich gestehen, dass ich von den beiden Punkten Lieferbarkeit und Preisgestaltung in letzter Zeit eher enttäuscht bin. Daher haben "Fremdprodukte" eine ungleich größere Anziehungskraft, bzw. sind schlicht verfügbar.

Breiter als meine 1750er hört sich allerdings echt interessant an - auf der anderen Seite müssen die Syntace Jungs bei Laufrädern mit einem deutlich härteren Markt konkurrieren als bei den Rahmen. Ich am neuen Bike mal die Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow Kombi von Felix testen...


----------



## dj eastwood (26. September 2010)

@ elmono
was wirds denn ?


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2010)

hotspice schrieb:


> aber blankes alu wird es doch nicht sein? einmal im winter mit weng salz gefahren und schluss mit lustig? oder ist es so wie die silbernen lenker von syntace so ne shot oberfläche?


Ich hab mal ein TOTEM Casting RAW gemacht,- mit einem "pflege mittelchen",-  
bleibt die gabel auch dauerhaft RAW auch ohne klarpulverung.








@elmono 
Danke für die rück PM  !


----------



## elmono (27. September 2010)

Jaja, genau. Maulheld, haha. Hast eine Antwort.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> oder in Tschechien oder wo auch immer im Ostblock Nicolai mittlerweile schweisst.
> .



du solltest mal die "Offizielle Einladung" nach Lübbrechtsen befolgen,- und dich vor ort überzeugen wo gefertigt wird.


----------



## tommi101 (27. September 2010)

Jetzt wo ich im linken Regal die Vierkantprofile aus Vollmaterial sehe wird mir einiges klar ;-)
*Sarkasmusmodus off


----------



## elmono (27. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du solltest mal die "Offizielle Einladung" nach Lübbrechtsen befolgen,- und dich vor ort überzeugen wo gefertigt wird.



Wo du doch ohnehin mit dem, übrigens überaus netten, Vertriebler von Nicolai in engem Kontakt stehst, und freundlicherweise auch meine privaten! Nachrichten weiterleitest, wirst du doch schon gehört haben dass ich zugegeben habe, mich geirrt zu haben. Dort schrieb ich übrigens auch, dass mir leider die Zeit fehlt, nach Lübbrechtsen zu fahren. Die fehlt mir übrigens auch mich weiterhin diesem dämlichen Thema zu widmen.
Aber kipp gerne weiter Öl ins virtuelle Feuer, wenns denn glücklich macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sergant Serox (27. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du solltest mal die "Offizielle Einladung" nach Lübbrechtsen befolgen,- und dich vor ort überzeugen wo gefertigt wird.


 

... kann ich sehr empfehlen!!


----------



## KHUJAND (27. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> diesem dämlichen Thema



angefacht vom user  elmono  !


----------



## elmono (27. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> angefacht vom user  elmono  !



Dem es nach wie vor schrecklich leid tut die. 




elmono schrieb:


> Aber kipp gerne weiter Öl ins virtuelle Feuer, wenns denn glücklich macht.



Over and out.


----------



## tf-bikes.at (27. September 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder .... mit der neuen SRAM X.0 und 3x10-fach ...


----------



## uphillking (27. September 2010)

Schick!
Bis auf den Sattel und die Pedale;-)


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> du solltest mal die "Offizielle Einladung" nach Lübbrechtsen befolgen,- und dich vor ort überzeugen wo gefertigt wird.





ist das ein Bild vom Materiallager von Krauss Maffei ? 

Einige von den Rohren sehen aus, als wären Sie für diese Fortbewegungsmittel gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tf-bikes.at (27. September 2010)

uphillking schrieb:


> Schick!
> Bis auf den Sattel und die Pedale;-)



Tja, leider ist der Sattel nicht besonders schick (da geb ich dir Recht), aber er ist halt verdammt gut zu fahren. Bei uns haben sich bisher fast alle Tester für einen SQ-lab entschieden. Und das obwohl er weder extrem leicht, extrem schön, extrem billig oder sonst was ist. Er ist halt "nur" extrem komfortabel und angenehm unauffällig 

Ich hab´ eh schon Angst, dass ich die ganzen SLR und Fizik´s nicht mehr losbringe ...


----------



## frogbite (27. September 2010)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder .... mit der neuen SRAM X.0 und 3x10-fach ...


Hi, tf-bikes,
... das ist genau mein geplanter Aufbau - incl. 611-Sattel! Sehr schön. Ich bedauere nur, dass es die X.0-Kurbel in 3fach nicht in schwarz gibt.
Ist das der XTR-Umwerfer? Oder ein Sram Umwerfer am Shimano E-Type-"Halter"? Falls Sram, welcher Umwerfer?
Was wiegt das 301 in dem Aufbau mit Pedalen?

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## tf-bikes.at (27. September 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, tf-bikes,
> ... das ist genau mein geplanter Aufbau - incl. 611-Sattel! Sehr schön. Ich bedauere nur, dass es die X.0-Kurbel in 3fach nicht in schwarz gibt.
> Ist das der XTR-Umwerfer? Oder ein Sram Umwerfer am Shimano E-Type-"Halter"? Falls Sram, welcher Umwerfer?
> Was wiegt das 301 in dem Aufbau mit Pedalen?
> ...



Es gibt die Kurbel auch in schwarz, zumindest hab ich sie hier liegen. Ist vielleicht bei dir grad ned lieferbar?

Auf dem Aufbau ist es ein ganz normaler XT-Umwerfer, da ich die SRAM noch nicht bekommen habe. 

Wie am Foto zu sehen, sind es komplett 12,28kg


----------



## elmono (27. September 2010)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder .... mit der neuen SRAM X.0 und 3x10-fach ...



Sehr schön aufgebaut. Die Gruppe finde ich ja auch interessant, leider auch zu teuer.

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Zeug, mit dem du die Kettenstrebe abgeklebt hast? Hatte ich am Wochenende auch schon auf einem anderen Rad gesehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Zeug, mit dem du die Kettenstrebe abgeklebt hast? Hatte ich am Wochenende auch schon auf einem anderen Rad gesehen.



das ist beim Mk8 Standard und wird schon von LV draufgeklebt


----------



## elmono (27. September 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist beim Mk8 Standard und wird schon von LV draufgeklebt



Vielleicht hat ja dennoch jemand eine Idee, wo man das käuflich erwerben kann. Das andere Bike vom Wochenende war ein Nicht-Liteville, muss es also auch noch woanders geben.


----------



## frogbite (27. September 2010)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Es gibt die Kurbel auch in schwarz, zumindest hab ich sie hier liegen. Ist vielleicht bei dir grad ned lieferbar?



Nach Auskunft meines Liteville-Händlers, der wiederum mit seinem Sram-Lieferanten gesprochen hat, gibt es die 3fach-Kurbel in schwarz nur OEM, aber nicht zum bestellen; genauso wie die 3fach Trigger in schwarz.
Ist die Kurbel bei Dir vielleicht OEM? Oder sollte es sich lohnen, bei meinem Händler nochmal nachzubohren? Black is more beautiful.

Danke für die Gewichtsangabe, hatte es auf dem Foto übersehen.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. September 2010)

@Thomas:

Deine Aufbauten sind immer Top, perfekt fürs Schaufenster und zu schade zum dreckig machen, weiter so 
Übrigens finde ich den 611er sehr schick. Am Anfang ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber hinterher umso schöner, vor allem, wenn man ihn dann auch mal gefahren ist...


@Elmono & Artur: Kriegt euch mal bitte hier wieder ein und tragt eure Meinungsverschiedenheiten im Bikepark aus


----------



## Von_der_Muschi (27. September 2010)

Suche ein neues Enduro und bin über deas neue MK8 gestolpert.
Konnte das MK8 (160/160) Probe fahren.

Der Hinterbau (bzw DT Dämpfer) war aber nicht so sensibel wie ich es von einem Enduro erwarte.
Gibt es ein Update für den Dämpfer? (nicht das 170er DHX Kit)


----------



## ollo (27. September 2010)

Nein bisher nicht bekannt........Alternativ das 601 für Dich, das ist dann wohl etwas Sensibler mit 170 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Von_der_Muschi (27. September 2010)

gibt es ja noch garnicht.
wartezimmer, nein danke.

schade, wäre eigentlich ein nettes bike.
aber wenn der hinterbau den 160mm nicht gerecht wird..................


----------



## Deleted 151460 (27. September 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja, eine syntace nabe. ich hab sie schon gesehn und kanns eigentlich nicht erwarten sie zu testen. auch die felgen in der breiten ausführung. das ganze ist leichter als meine ck´s mit alex supra D. breitere felgen für weniger reifen walgen und von den clicks her keine einschränkung.
> der einzige nachteil: lieferzeit, preis (wahrscheinlich) und ungewisse haltbarkeit.
> es wird nicht einfach sein mich von den CK´s wegzubringen. da bin ich echt mal gespannt.


 
meinst du die hohlkammerfelge mit dem "gelochten" oder "skeletierten"
Nabenbund?
Habe ich schon in den 80/90ern bei Leichbaufreaks gesehen, als Kohlefaserfelgen noch sehr sehr teuer waren und die so ihre Alus erleichtert haben.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. September 2010)

nein, die felgen sehn ziemlich flach und normal aus.
ich war ja vor einem halben jahr bei smolik als er noch lebte und er hat mir eine menge über das aus seiner sicht optimale felgenprofil erzählt. also wo konkav und wie. das problem war das ständig produktdesigner seine rohentwürfe abänderten und dann kams auch zu rissen zwischen den speichen weil das profil am speichenloch zu scharfkantig war. 
von dem her hab ich mir gedacht gibts wirklich noch entwicklungspotential bei fahrrad alufelgen.
wenn man sich den gt-film hammertime von 19irgendwas anschaut weiss man auch was sich in den letzten jahren schon alles getan hat.


----------



## tf-bikes.at (28. September 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> @Thomas:
> 
> Deine Aufbauten sind immer Top, perfekt fürs Schaufenster und zu schade zum dreckig machen, weiter so
> Übrigens finde ich den 611er sehr schick. Am Anfang ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber hinterher umso schöner, vor allem, wenn man ihn dann auch mal gefahren ist...
> ...



Danke, aber das Bike wurde von seinem neuen Besitzer gestern schon ordentlich eingesaut 
Aber nach einem Waschgang sieht´s eh wieder wie neu aus. Ist ja nur ein Fahrrad (wenn auch ein sehr Schönes).

Tja, der 611er Active hat mich auch positiv überrascht. Bin davor den normalen 611er gefahren und war mit dem schon sehr zufrieden. Aber der Active setzt noch mal einen drauf. Da nehme ich die "außergewöhnliche" Optik gerne in Kauf.


----------



## tf-bikes.at (28. September 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> Nach Auskunft meines Liteville-Händlers, der wiederum mit seinem Sram-Lieferanten gesprochen hat, gibt es die 3fach-Kurbel in schwarz nur OEM, aber nicht zum bestellen; genauso wie die 3fach Trigger in schwarz.
> Ist die Kurbel bei Dir vielleicht OEM? Oder sollte es sich lohnen, bei meinem Händler nochmal nachzubohren? Black is more beautiful.
> 
> Danke für die Gewichtsangabe, hatte es auf dem Foto übersehen.
> ...



Du bzw. dein Händler hat schon Recht, man kann sie nur in 2-fach auch in Schwarz bestellen. Ich hab sie auch in 2-fach hier, aber an meinen Rädern werden sie nächstes Jahr auch in Schwarz und 3-fach sein.


----------



## wildermarkus (28. September 2010)

Hey Rainer,

Fährst du jetzt ein MK08?
Ist das schon ein Syntace Laufrad bei dir hinten drauf?
Du darfst ja auch schon den Bash testen!!!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## 525Rainer (29. September 2010)

ja, ein mk8!
das hintere laufrad ist wie überall bei mir CK mit alex supra D.
aber ich hätt nix dagegen den bash gegen so ein syntace laufrad einzutauschen!


----------



## biker-wug (29. September 2010)

@rainer: was hat dein MK8 für ne Rahmenhöhe?

Wann folgen die ersten Bilder oder Videos vom MK8 gebrauch??
Bin mal gespannt, wie du die Unterschiede zu deinem alten 301 empfindest, oder eben nicht.


----------



## lexle (29. September 2010)

Von_der_Muschi schrieb:


> Suche ein neues Enduro und bin über deas neue MK8 gestolpert.
> Konnte das MK8 (160/160) Probe fahren.
> 
> Der Hinterbau (bzw DT Dämpfer) war aber nicht so sensibel wie ich es von einem Enduro erwarte.
> Gibt es ein Update für den Dämpfer? (nicht das 170er DHX Kit)



Stuf es einfach als All Mountain mit Mega Bergauf Performance und guter Bergabperformance ein. Dann passt es. Wenn du ein plüschiges Enduro suchst gibt es definitiv andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Letzte Rille (29. September 2010)

Hi, wie kann ich hier ein Bild von meinem Rad Einstellen ?
Momentan schaffe ich das nur in einer verkleinerten Version.


Gruß

Jens


----------



## Schreiner (29. September 2010)

so





unter dem Bild steht BBC Code einblenden, da klicken dann BBC Code für großes Bild kopieren und gut hier einfügen


----------



## othom (29. September 2010)

in dem du den Button BBCode ein-/ausblenden anklickst bekommst du drei Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl 
vorausgesetzt du willst hier aus deinem Album ein Bild einsetzten


----------



## Letzte Rille (29. September 2010)

Das Bild hab ich nach dem Verkleinern vom Rechner hochgeladen und das kommt dabei raus.
Die von euch erwähnten BBC-Code Button finde ich nicht.


----------



## thetourist (29. September 2010)

Wenn du dein Bild im Album ansiehst, dann steht BB-Code ein/ausschalten ungefähr 5 cm links unterm Bild. Dort kopierst du dann den Code raus, den du möchtest um das Foto im Forum anzuzeigen.


----------



## othom (29. September 2010)

Du musst das Bild in dein Album hochladen dort klickst du es an und dan erschein unter dem vergrösserten Bild dieser Text 
großes Bild Bildbereich markieren
              BBCode ein-/ausblenden


und diesen BBCode ein-ausblenden musst du dann auch anklicken 

dann erscheint das hier 

Thumbnail: 
                                                                                                           Mittleres Bild (wie oben):
 Großes Bild:

und da suchst du dir dann aus was du brauchst, markierst es und kopierst den Text einfach hier her und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Letzte Rille (29. September 2010)

Ja, es etwas gedauert, manchmal dauert es eben bis der Groschen fällt . 
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (30. September 2010)

Falls hier jemand sein 301 im Raceeinsatz bewegt oder generell ein leichtes Rad will, ich trenne mich von einem meiner Laufräder.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=310492


----------



## 525Rainer (1. Oktober 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @rainer: was hat dein MK8 für ne Rahmenhöhe?
> 
> Wann folgen die ersten Bilder oder Videos vom MK8 gebrauch??
> Bin mal gespannt, wie du die Unterschiede zu deinem alten 301 empfindest, oder eben nicht.



das rad ist ein M mit 140er wippe. in meinem videoalbum ist was kurzes drin, war aber an dem tag mehr am fahren. das bike kommt mir schon wesentlich erwachsener vor. was mitunter aber auch an der fetten gabel liegen kann. bei den bedingungen kommts meiner meinung aber eher auf die reifen als auf federweg an.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info, nettes Video, wenn auch leider etwas kurz!


----------



## BikeBanshee (1. Oktober 2010)

Mein Liteville 301, Foto gemacht auf der Neuhauser Rothwandrunde. Ich hoffe euch gefällts.









Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann mach ich nochmal ordentliche Farbfotos...


----------



## Helium (1. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das rad ist ein M mit 140er wippe. in meinem videoalbum ist was kurzes drin, war aber an dem tag mehr am fahren. das bike kommt mir schon wesentlich erwachsener vor. was mitunter aber auch an der fetten gabel liegen kann. bei den bedingungen kommts meiner meinung aber eher auf die reifen als auf federweg an.



Hast du das alte geknackt oder sponsorn die dich endlich? 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Oktober 2010)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hast du das alte geknackt oder sponsorn die dich endlich?



Das hat er seiner Freundin vermacht...


----------



## gumby (3. Oktober 2010)

Tag allerseits,

schlecht geknipst und auch schon nicht mehr ganz sauber -- mein Hobel:





MK8 XL 140mm, Lyrik U-Turn, XT komplett. Den blöde grinsenden Wanstträger oben drauf müßt Ihr Euch dazu denken.

An dieser Stelle mal Lob und Preis dem Forum für den lückenlosen Komplettservice für stille Mitleser: Vom Auslösen des Haben-Wollen-Reflexes über sämtliche Infos für eine erfolgreiche Rahmenauswahl blind ohne Probefahrt bis hin zum technischen Support für einen blutigen Schrauberlaien -- alles aus einer Hand, und ohne einmal was fragen zu müssen. Reschpekt!


----------



## slacker666 (3. Oktober 2010)

gumby schrieb:


> Tag allerseits,
> 
> schlecht geknipst und auch schon nicht mehr ganz sauber -- mein Hobel:
> 
> ...



auf dem zweiten foto in deiner gallerie sieht´s so aus als wäre die kette im schaltwerkskäfig falsch durchgezogen! kann allerdings auch täuschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gumby (3. Oktober 2010)

slacker666 schrieb:


> auf dem zweiten foto in deiner gallerie sieht´s so aus als wäre die kette im schaltwerkskäfig falsch durchgezogen! kann allerdings auch täuschen...



Verdorrich, kannst Du gut gucken. Nein, täuscht nicht, ist wirklich falsch. Hatte mich gleich über das komische Geräusch gewundert. 

Leider fällt mir trotz schärfstem Nachdenken keine Methode ein, das zu korrigieren, ohne die Kette aufzumachen. Und wieder zuzumachen. Und weil Herr Shimano in seiner vorbildlichen Sparsamkeit seinen Ketten nur _einen_ Nietstift beilegt, den ich natürlich schon verbraten habe, steht erstmal wieder ein Kleinstteileeinkauf an. Wahrscheinlich wieder im Großgebinde.

Fürs Wochenende fährt's jedenfalls auch so. Und wie.


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2010)

ist aber überhaupt kein Problem, du kannst den Käfig mit nem 2,5mm Inbus (glaub ich) öffnen und die Kette richtig einfädeln. Am besten eine Schraube ganz losdrehen, Röllchen aber drauf lassen, andere Schraube nur ein bisschen lösen. Dann die Kette richtig fädeln und alles wieder zusammenschrauben.


----------



## othom (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich empfehle ein Kettenschloss, ist ne feine Sache


----------



## gumby (3. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ist aber überhaupt kein Problem, du kannst den Käfig mit nem 2,5mm Inbus (glaub ich) öffnen und die Kette richtig einfädeln. Am besten eine Schraube ganz losdrehen, Röllchen aber drauf lassen, andere Schraube nur ein bisschen lösen. Dann die Kette richtig fädeln und alles wieder zusammenschrauben.



Danke für den Tip, so probiere ich es.


----------



## gumby (3. Oktober 2010)

othom schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Kettenschloss, ist ne feine Sache



Ach was, die Kette klaut doch keiner.


----------



## othom (3. Oktober 2010)

gumby schrieb:


> Ach was, die Kette klaut doch keiner.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Oktober 2010)

Sonnenbad......


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Helium (4. Oktober 2010)

Geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (4. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



Dreckig! Fahr lieber mehr Street dann musst du weniger putzen  Die Gabel gehört aber noch Gelb lackiert. Meine alte Judy SL hat genau dieses gelb. Also wenn Du vorne V-Brakes fahren willst...


----------



## Wurzelmann (4. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



Wenn ich so ein Rad hätte, das von selber stehen kann, dann könnte ich auch so tolle Tricks machen wie der Rainer


----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2010)

habt ihr eigentlich schon bemerkt dass ich hinten kein profil drauf hab?

- tieferes tretlager
- flacherer lenkwinkel
- mental krasser grip an der front


----------



## heyho (4. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich schon bemerkt dass ich hinten kein profil drauf hab?



Ist opti, hinten kommt nen abgefahrener Vorderreifen drauf und wird endgültig runtergeschrabbelt. Macht Laune wenns hinten viel rutscht auf dem Home-Trail. Für abspruchsvollere Wege bergab isses aber nix.


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich schon bemerkt dass ich hinten kein profil drauf hab?
> 
> - tieferes tretlager
> - flacherer lenkwinkel
> - mental krasser grip an der front



das kenn ich vom Felix aka Levelboss auch nicht anders: vorne Minion DH, hinten abgefahrener Larssen TT. 
Das frustrierende daran ist nur, dass er damit auch fast alles HOCH kommt.


----------



## hardflipper (4. Oktober 2010)

Hatte ich´s nicht schon mal erwähnt?! Grip am Hr wird überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (4. Oktober 2010)

ich würd gern profil fahren aber ich bin noch unentschieden was ich für einen reifen kauf.


----------



## Ray (4. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich würd gern profil fahren aber ich bin noch unentschieden was ich für einen reifen kauf.



Ich habe viel ausprobiert und bin letztendlich doch wieder beim Fat Albert gelandet.


----------



## ONE78 (5. Oktober 2010)

301_V2 "all city"


----------



## Ruderbock (5. Oktober 2010)

meins:





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## biker-wug (5. Oktober 2010)

Oh, neue Fox und ne Hammerschmidt.

Schicker Umbau!!


----------



## MichiP (5. Oktober 2010)

> 301_V2 "all city"



sieht irgendwie witzig aus


----------



## Helium (5. Oktober 2010)

Das "Cockpit" ist ja schon abgefahren


----------



## Freeerider81 (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub so ein Huhn muss ich mir für mein nächste Bike (601?) auch kaufen! Sieht einfach geil aus!!!

schönes Rad!


----------



## holger.frank (5. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


>



ist das eine Revelation oder eine Lyrik? 
tapered oder 1 1/8?

gruss holger


----------



## snapon (5. Oktober 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2010)

holger.frank schrieb:


> ist das eine Revelation oder eine Lyrik?
> tapered oder 1 1/8?
> 
> gruss holger



ohne etwas vorneweg zu nehmen...

die Gabel war doch schon in einem der Vorgängerräder...
also müsste sie 1 1/8 sein

es ist eine Revelation - sieht man an den eher zahnstocherdünnen Tauchrohren.


----------



## Freeerider81 (5. Oktober 2010)

@snapon:

krasse Bremse! Wie kommst du dazu, an ein 301 so ne Bremse zu verbauen?
Ich weiß, viel Power hat sie nicht, aber sehr schwer! Hab selbst noch zwei Paar im Keller liegen!


----------



## 525Rainer (5. Oktober 2010)

ja, ist eine 1 1/8er revelation mit steckachse. 150mm. sauleicht und fett freeride.


----------



## der-gute (5. Oktober 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ja, ist eine 1 1/8er revelation mit steckachse. 150mm. sauleicht und fett freeride.



Yeah [du Spargeltarzan ;-)]


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Oktober 2010)

Sorry für den miesen Kontrast... Demnächst versuche ich ein besseres zu machen


----------



## Sickculture (5. Oktober 2010)

ist das schon der 170mm Hinterbau?


----------



## soil (5. Oktober 2010)

nein, das sieht man doch.


----------



## kippi (5. Oktober 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Sorry für den miesen Kontrast... Demnächst versuche ich ein besseres zu machen




mmmmh, irgendwas passt nicht so ganz ins Bild.
Schönes Rad, aber ne Revelation zu Kettenführung, Bashguard und DHX Dämpfer?
Würde eine Lyrik nicht besser passen?

Gruß
Kippi  

p.s. und, mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Oktober 2010)

kippi schrieb:


> mmmmh, irgendwas passt nicht so ganz ins Bild.
> Schönes Rad, aber ne Revelation zu Kettenführung, Bashguard und DHX Dämpfer?
> Würde eine Lyrik nicht besser passen?
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein grundsolides do-it-all-Mountainbike, ich verstehe deine Ansatzpunkte für die Kritik nicht so ganz...

Eine Lyrik fahre ich im 901...
Nachdem ich die Highspeed Druckstufe des DHXair verringert habe, gefällt mir der Hinterbau mit diesem Dämpfer ganz gut... Ich war auch schon damals mit dem DHXair im MK4 recht zufrieden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2010)

seit ich die aktuelle Revelation 150 tapered im 301 habe ist die Lust an der (im Keller liegenden) Lyrik coil ordentlich geringer geworden: gefühlt vergleichbar steif, aber 850 g weniger Gewicht an der Front bei sehr gutem Schluckvermögen. 
Für mich der größte Nachteil: Absacken an Steilstufen. Aber da gewöhnt man sich auch dran...
Meins bekommt auch noch 2fach und SCS - und bleibt wohl eher doch bei 140/150 mm...
Bodenfreiheit und ein klebriger Vorderreifen bringen mir mehr als viel Federweg. Ich glaube abe auch, dass das vom Einsatzgebiet abhängt.


----------



## snapon (6. Oktober 2010)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> @snapon:
> 
> krasse Bremse! Wie kommst du dazu, an ein 301 so ne Bremse zu verbauen?
> Ich weiß, viel Power hat sie nicht, aber sehr schwer! Hab selbst noch zwei Paar im Keller liegen!




grund  = damals für mich die schönste bremse am markt und ich wollte forne aus optischen gründen son klopper . mit ebc gold stuff gehts powermäßig , die original von hope verbauten sind nix gewesen .


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen! Optisch eine der schönsten Bremsen die es gibt!!!! Nur leider etwas schwer.
Viel Spaß damit!!!!


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Bodenfreiheit und ein klebriger Vorderreifen bringen mir mehr als viel Federweg. Ich glaube abe auch, dass das vom Einsatzgebiet abhängt.



 
... und ich dachte schon, ich sei etwas sonderbar, weil ich schon die ganze Zeit mit 2.5er "supertacky" DH Schlappen und Bash an einem 140mm Bike rumgurke


----------



## Helium (6. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## MarkusL (6. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


>


3 Fragen:
Federweg der Gabel?
Körpergröße?
Beinlänge?

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snapon (7. Oktober 2010)

3 antworten 
160mm
1830mm
885mm


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Oktober 2010)

Woher nimmt die Gabel denn 160mm Federweg her?
Handelt es sich um eine nicht-Serien Fox 32?


----------



## MarkusL (7. Oktober 2010)

snapon schrieb:


> 3 antworten
> 160mm
> 1830mm
> 885mm


3 x danke.


----------



## stgr (9. Oktober 2010)

Schon ein paar Wochen alt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Oktober 2010)




----------



## elmono (10. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Bild von meinem 301, verkaufe es derzeit im Bikemarkt:


----------



## langer.andi (10. Oktober 2010)

Wieso hast du jetzt beide verkauft?


----------



## elmono (10. Oktober 2010)

901 taugt nichts für DH (zumindest nicht, wenn man keine eingedellten Unterrohre mag)
301 etwas schwach auf der Brust wenns etwas härter zur Sache geht
Mk8 war eine Option, aber ich trau dem Braten nicht wenn man die Berichte über Federwegsausnutzung vs. 90kg Körpergewicht liest.

Jetzt kommt ein Nomad.


----------



## FloriLori (10. Oktober 2010)

elmono schrieb:


> 901 taugt nichts für DH (zumindest nicht, wenn man keine eingedellten Unterrohre mag)
> 301 etwas schwach auf der Brust wenns etwas härter zur Sache geht
> Mk8 war eine Option, aber ich trau dem Braten nicht wenn man die Berichte über Federwegsausnutzung vs. 90kg Körpergewicht liest.
> 
> Jetzt kommt ein Nomad.


 

Hätte ggf. Interesse was stellst du dir denn preislich so vor?

Wenn ich Angebote mache liege ich immer voll daneben 

Gruß Florian


----------



## elmono (10. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du ernsthaftes Interesse hast, schreib mir doch bitte eine Mail über die Anzeige im Bikemarkt (keine PN). Über sowas spricht man doch nicht im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Oktober 2010)

Frage an die MK8 Besitzer mit X.0 Schaltwerk und den Snytace Rockguard. Funktioniert das Schaltwerk auf dem kleinsten Ritzel und vorne auf dem großen Kettenblatt. 
Merci


----------



## Helium (16. Oktober 2010)

Ja, funktioniert einwandfrei. Fahre vorne aber zweifach und hinten X.O. medium.

Was funktioniert bei dir nicht, schleift es?


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2010)

sollte eigentlich funktionieren! 
Vielleicht nochmal den Pin rausschrauben, und ganz vorsichtig wieder reindrehen, und dabei eine Hand am Schaltwerk lassen, damit du merkst, wann der Pin anfängt, das Schaltwerk wegzudrücken. Vielleicht setzt der RG ja das Schaltwerk unter Spannung...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Oktober 2010)

Merci,

nun ich habe den Rockguard für das 301 noch nicht, aber, beim 101 habe ich jetzt ein fast neues X.0 Schaltwerk montiert und dort stößt das Schaltwerk mit seinen Einstellschrauben gegen den Rockguard.
Dadurch kann ich jetzt beim 101 nicht mehr auf das kleinste Ritzel schalten, der Rockguard verhindert dem Schaltwerk den Weg nach oben. 

Beim 301 habe ich dann das Schaltwerk hinten ganz klein, vorne ganz groß eingestellt und mir einmal visuell vorgestellt, ob es da evt. die gleichen Probleme geben könnte.
Bevor ich da 30 investiere und es hinterher genauso ist wie beim 101, könnte ich mir die Arbeit ersparen.
Danke...


----------



## ollo (16. Oktober 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Merci,
> 
> nun ich habe den Rockguard für das 301 noch nicht, aber, beim 101 habe ich jetzt ein fast neues X.0 Schaltwerk montiert und dort stößt das Schaltwerk mit seinen Einstellschrauben gegen den Rockguard.
> Dadurch kann ich jetzt beim 101 nicht mehr auf das kleinste Ritzel schalten, der Rockguard verhindert dem Schaltwerk den Weg nach oben.
> ...




ist da ein neuer Rock Guard oder noch einer der "Älteren" Generation ???

Bei den Älteren muß man etwas vom RG abfeilen, da die Einstellschraube vom Schaltwerk sonst zu wenig platzt hat und das Schaltwerk nicht ganz "Ausschwenken" kann.


----------



## Board-Raider (16. Oktober 2010)

ollo schrieb:


> ist da ein neuer Rock Guard oder noch einer der "Älteren" Generation ???
> 
> Bei den Älteren muß man etwas vom RG abfeilen, da die Einstellschraube vom Schaltwerk sonst zu wenig platzt hat und das Schaltwerk nicht ganz "Ausschwenken" kann.



und beim 2.0 RG muss man nichts abfeilen?
Ich finds trotzdem lächerlich dass man beim 1.0er um alle Gänge schalten zu können an einem Bauteil für 30 Euro herumfeilen muss


----------



## nope 75 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei mir etwas von der Einstellschraube abgefeilt, so 2mm das reicht. Denn 1.0 RG gab es schon bevor es die X Schaltwerke von Sram gab, glaube ich. Bei mir ist es der 2.0 RG, aber es ist nur die Einstellschraube, bei dem 1.0 RG war es das Parallelogramm vom Schaltwerk was an dem RG gestossen ist.
Gruß nope75


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Oktober 2010)

So,

hatte noch ein bißchen Zeit über und habe noch einmal das Grundsetup für den Rockguard einschließlich des X.0 neu eingestellt. Jetzt funktioniert es.


----------



## >ghostrider< (16. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen,
bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines 301. werft mal ein auge drauf:







macht momentan 12,5 kg ohne pedale
laufradsatz kommt noch ein anderer, mit weißen felgen oder weißen speichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. Oktober 2010)

>ghostrider< schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines 301. werft mal ein auge drauf:
> 
> 
> ...



Weiße Speichen mit schwarzen Felgen, oder weiße Naben mit schwarzen Felgen


----------



## eviltubbie (22. Oktober 2010)

mein schätzenchen


----------



## hotspice (22. Oktober 2010)

wieviel bringt dein schätzchen denn auf die waage?


----------



## hotspice (22. Oktober 2010)

macht momentan 12,5 kg ohne pedale
laufradsatz kommt noch ein anderer, mit weißen felgen oder weißen speichen.[/QUOTE]

wie bist du denn mit der performance der thor zufrieden?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2010)

hotspice schrieb:


> macht momentan 12,5 kg ohne pedale
> laufradsatz kommt noch ein anderer, mit weißen felgen oder weißen speichen.




Bitte kein weißer Laufradsatz!!!


----------



## ezkimo (22. Oktober 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bitte kein weißer Laufradsatz!!!



ok, bitteschön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (22. Oktober 2010)

Mit ´ner schwarzen Fox ist´s gut, aber mit ´ner silbernen Fox !? 

..außerdem passt es sich harmonisch zu deinen Pedalen, der weißen Bremse und dem sw-ws Bashguard an.


----------



## Lhafty (25. Oktober 2010)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit ´ner schwarzen Fox ist´s gut, aber mit ´ner silbernen Fox !?
> 
> ..außerdem passt es sich harmonisch zu deinen Pedalen, der weißen Bremse und dem sw-ws Bashguard an.



???
Er hat doch ne weiße Thor. Und ezkimos Bremse ist silber.
Alles zusammen sieht gut aus, so lange der Lenker orange ist


----------



## Board-Raider (25. Oktober 2010)

würde gerne mal eins mit ner 2011er Thor sehen 

das mit der 2010er ist schon richtig schön.


----------



## andi74 (25. Oktober 2010)

Mein 301 L MK5:





Vom Erstaufbau ist nur noch Sattel und Kurbel übrig geblieben (Umbau der Kurbel auf 2-fach ist auch bereits in Arbeit ist ).


----------



## frogbite (25. Oktober 2010)

@Lhafty:

Was ist denn dass für ein Vorbau bitte? Rein optisch würde ich sowas auch suchen. Syntace ? Winkel? Länge?
Danke,
Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## mokka_ (25. Oktober 2010)

Lhafty schrieb:


> ???
> Er hat doch ne weiße Thor. Und ezkimos Bremse ist silber.
> Alles zusammen sieht gut aus, so lange der Lenker orange ist



geiler ständer


----------



## mokka_ (25. Oktober 2010)

andi74 schrieb:


> Mein 301 L MK5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klasse sieht wirklich super aus. (auch der hintergrund) hattest du schon immer so nen lenker drauf? bin zur zeit auch am überlegen ob ich mir nen breiteren montiere.


----------



## Bond007 (25. Oktober 2010)

Zwischendurch mal eine *allgemeine 301er-Frage:*
*Wieviel EURONEN* muss bzw. müsste man *circa investieren*, um ein 301 mit ca. 120-140 mm Federweg (vo. + hi.), welches aber *insgesamt ca. 12 (+/- 1 kg)* wiegt? 
Ich weiß, das man´s leider nicht so pauschal sagen kann, dennoch wäre ich froh, hier einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen. 
Noch eine (wichtige) Info: Es sollen *keine SHIMANO-Teile* dran sein - hab mit der SRAM X.0 geliebäugelt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Oktober 2010)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mal eine *allgemeine 301er-Frage:*
> *Wieviel EURONEN* muss bzw. müsste man *circa investieren*, um ein 301 mit ca. 120-140 mm Federweg (vo. + hi.), welches aber *insgesamt ca. 12 (+/- 1 kg)* wiegt?
> Ich weiß, das man´s leider nicht so pauschal sagen kann, dennoch wäre ich froh, hier einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen.
> Noch eine (wichtige) Info: Es sollen *keine SHIMANO-Teile* dran sein - hab mit der SRAM X.0 geliebäugelt!



>4000 könnens schon mal werden (=alles neu)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Oktober 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> @Lhafty:
> 
> Was ist denn dass fÃ¼r ein Vorbau bitte? Rein optisch wÃ¼rde ich sowas auch suchen. Syntace ? Winkel? LÃ¤nge?
> Danke,
> ...



Sieht mir nach Syntace Force 1.5 (12Â°)aus, in 75mm LÃ¤nge.
Falls ich falsch liege, Asche auf mein Haupt...



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> >4000â¬ kÃ¶nnens schon mal werden (=alles neu)



Ui, hab ich wirklich soviel (oder mehr) dafÃ¼r ausgegeben???

Ich habe meine Sucht nicht unter Kontrolle, bitte helft mir, das kommende LV 601 ist nicht wirklich fÃ¶rderlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2010)

irgendwo aufm Tremalzo...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. Oktober 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> irgendwo aufm Tremalzo...




Sehr schön


----------



## andi74 (26. Oktober 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> klasse sieht wirklich super aus. (auch der hintergrund) hattest du schon immer so nen lenker drauf? bin zur zeit auch am überlegen ob ich mir nen breiteren montiere.



Nein, hatte vorher den Vector Lowrider Carbon (VRO) mit 65 cm Breite und bin nun auf den Vector 31.8 mit 76 cm umgestiegen.

Wollte eigentlich einen mit ca. 72 cm und ihn deshalb entsprechend kürzen. Nach einigen Probefahrten gefiel er mir dann aber so gut, dass ich ihn bis jetzt nicht kürzte.
Einziger Nachteil: an ein paar Stellen auf den Hometrails komm ich nun nicht mehr ungehindert zwischen Bäumen bzw. Felsen durch.


----------



## supasini (26. Oktober 2010)

Bond007 schrieb:


> Zwischendurch mal eine *allgemeine 301er-Frage:*
> *Wieviel EURONEN* muss bzw. mÃ¼sste man *circa investieren*, um ein 301 mit ca. 120-140 mm Federweg (vo. + hi.), welches aber *insgesamt ca. 12 (+/- 1 kg)* wiegt?
> Ich weiÃ, das manÂ´s leider nicht so pauschal sagen kann, dennoch wÃ¤re ich froh, hier einen Anhaltspunkt zu bekommen.
> Noch eine (wichtige) Info: Es sollen *keine SHIMANO-Teile* dran sein - hab mit der SRAM X.0 geliebÃ¤ugelt!



das +/- 1 kg ist entscheidend: bei + 1kg komst du mit 3-3,5 kâ¬ hin, bei - 1kg wird es mit 6 kâ¬ immer noch eng, wenn's halten soll.
Meins mit 150/140 mm, Revelation, XTR komplett, the one, Chris King/ZTR Flow etc. liegt mit 12,6 kg genau dazwischen 

Allerdings musst du bedenken, dass das bei LV der Einstiegspreis ist, der ziemlich egal ist: ich bin auch mal mit ner Erstinvestition von sub 3000 ausgekomen (gebrauchter Rahmen), vom Erstaufbau ist aber auÃer dem XTR-Kram nix mehr dran! 

(und ich denke schon wieder Ã¼ber SattelstÃ¼tze (RS absenkbar), Lenker (breiter), Vorbau (kÃ¼rzer), Pedale (No9), KettenfÃ¼hrung (SCS), Bashguard (Syntace), mittleres Kettenblatt (36er), Kassette (10fach) und hinteren Shifter (10fach), Gabel (Lyrik Soloair) nach )


----------



## Lhafty (26. Oktober 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Sieht mir nach Syntace Force 1.5 (12°)aus, in 75mm Länge.
> Falls ich falsch liege, Asche auf mein Haupt...



Deine Rübe bleibt sauber. 

Ist aber schon wieder in die Marktwirtschaft entlassen. Kommt auf den Bildern besser rüber als in echt, mir war der Vorbau definitiv zu fett für's 301. Aktuell übergangsweise mit VRO, entscheide mich grade für Thomson oder Superforce.


----------



## frogbite (26. Oktober 2010)

ja, der 1,5 wäre mir doch auch zu fett. Aber leider gibt´s den Superforce 31.8 nicht in 75 mm mit 20° Rise. Nur den F 109 und der ist mir wieder zu dünn für´s 301.

Gruß,
F.B


----------



## hardflipper (26. Oktober 2010)

---


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

dann zeig ichs mal


----------



## Muffley (31. Oktober 2010)

schön! Ist das der 2.6er Ardent? Wie bist Du mit dem zufrieden? Ich suche noch nach einem Fat-Albert-Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (31. Oktober 2010)

Hübsch!
Was wiegt das gute Stück?
Teileliste?


----------



## bernd e (31. Oktober 2010)

Muffley schrieb:


> schön! Ist das der 2.6er Ardent? Wie bist Du mit dem zufrieden? Ich suche noch nach einem Fat-Albert-Ersatz.



Ich fahr den 2,4er Ardent hinten und den 2,4er Advantage vorne und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Der Advantage hat leichte Schwächen bei Lemigen Böden von wegen Selbstreinigung, da könnte der Ardent besser sein. Die 2,4er sind vom Gewicht sicher auch eine gute Alternative zu den FA und der Grip (z.B. auf nassem Holz oder Stein) läßt auch im abgefahrenen Zustand nicht nach. Ende OT


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

ist eine Maxxis Ardent 2.6, Trible Compound, vorne 42a SUPERTACKY MISCHUNG
bin davor den Minion gefahren,der war schon gut, aber der Ardent ist die Wucht.
Kein Vergleich zu dem Fat Albert Spielzeug

Gewicht: Derzeit 14.5, Ziel ist unter 14 kg, denn allerdings mit leichteren Reifen und anderen Laufrädern

Teileliste: 
Saint Bremse, XTR, DT Swiss Naben und felgen (später Acros Naben, Spank Felgen), Syntace Lenker, Fox Talas 160mm;2011er Modell

Fotos und mehr Details auf meiner Homepage


----------



## ruckse (31. Oktober 2010)

Carsten hast du die Talas abgewogen, das Gewicht würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Carsten (31. Oktober 2010)

2.86 kg der S-Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer
2.16 kg die Tales, ungekürzt ...müsste mal das Stücken das ich abgeschnitten hab wiegen


----------



## vw155 (31. Oktober 2010)

Suchbild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memysoulandi (7. November 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> ist eine Maxxis Ardent 2.6, Trible Compound, vorne 42a SUPERTACKY MISCHUNG
> bin davor den Minion gefahren,der war schon gut, aber der Ardent ist die Wucht.
> Kein Vergleich zu dem Fat Albert Spielzeug
> 
> ...



Auf welchen DT Swiss Felgen fährst Du denn die 2,6er Ardents?


----------



## Carsten (7. November 2010)

ex 1.5D


----------



## H.J. (8. November 2010)

*Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen neuen MK ? Rahmen ersteigert. Es sollte ein MK4 sein sagt der Verkäufer. Bei näherem Hinsehen glaube ich aber es ist ein MK3. Könnt ihr mir die Antwort geben? 
Meine zweite Frage betrifft die Ausfallenden. Sieht irgendwie nach einem Selbstversuch zur Vergrösserung der Ausfallenden aus, oder ist das original? 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, Heiner*


----------



## Qia (8. November 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe einen neuen MK ? Rahmen ersteigert. Es sollte ein MK4 sein sagt der Verkäufer. Bei näherem Hinsehen glaube ich aber es ist ein MK3. Könnt ihr mir die Antwort geben?
> Meine zweite Frage betrifft die Ausfallenden. Sieht irgendwie nach einem Selbstversuch zur Vergrösserung der Ausfallenden aus, oder ist das original?
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, Heiner*



MK 1-3 sieht man an der Verbiondung der Dämpferwippe zu den Sitzstreben. 115mm Federweg ohne Upgrade!

Ohne jeglichen Zweifel!

Die Ausfallenden sind scheinbar nachgefräst. Am besten bei LV direkt anrufen und fragen, ob solch ein Ausfräsen normal ist um die Achse gerade zu bekommen. Wenn nicht, einfach anfragen, ob es dafür ein Ersatzteil gibt. LV findet dafür sicher eine Lösung und der Rahmen schaut aus, als könnte es sich lohnen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Tracer (8. November 2010)

es sieht aus wie ein mk1, kann aber auch ein mk2 bzw mk3 sein.
auf der vordere linke seite des oberrohr findest du es welches modell es ist! 
ID 301(s-XXL) Mk?


----------



## H.J. (8. November 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> es sieht aus wie ein mk1, kann aber auch ein mk2 bzw mk3 sein.
> auf der vordere linke seite des oberrohr findest du es welches modell es ist!
> ID 301(s-XXL) Mk?



ok danke, dann ist es ein MK2

Noch eine Frage, wenn ich das upgrade kit MK1-3 nachkaufe sind doch die Sattelstreben (ggf mit x12) dabei, dann hätte ich auch das Problem mit den Ausfallenden gelöst, oder?


----------



## supasini (8. November 2010)

wenn du das hier nimmst:

Liteville Upgrade Kit X-12/130 mm (Für Mk 1 bis Mk 3)
Erweitert den Federweg von 115 mm auf 130 mm und macht Mk 1 bis Mk 3 Rahmen für Syntace X-12 Steckachsen tauglich. Inklusive 301 Racing-Kit (WNGS-Gleitlager mit Plattform-Effekt).

288,- EURO

: JA. http://www.liteville.de/t/22_31.html

Ist aber die Frage, ob du das benötigst.
Fahr das Rad erstmal. Du hast ja einen großen Rahmen, da harmoniert auch 115 mm hinten mit viel mehr vorne (ich bin das Mk2 XL am Ende mit 160 mm vorne gefahren)

ach so: es kann durchaus sein, dass dein Rahmen so ok ist, weil Fräsen zur Spur- und Sturzeinstellung halt manchmal nötig ist. Das war einer der Gründe für X12, dort gobt es zur Einstellung extra exzentrische Inserts.


----------



## H.J. (8. November 2010)

ach so: es kann durchaus sein, dass dein Rahmen so ok ist, weil Fräsen zur Spur- und Sturzeinstellung halt manchmal nötig ist. Das war einer der Gründe für X12, dort gobt es zur Einstellung extra exzentrische Inserts.[/QUOTE]

das ist ja interessant, vielleicht muss es so sein. Ich baue mal das Hinterrad ein bevor ich ich den Verkäufer anmecker


----------



## H.J. (8. November 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> ach so: es kann durchaus sein, dass dein Rahmen so ok ist, weil Fräsen zur Spur- und Sturzeinstellung halt manchmal nötig ist. Das war einer der Gründe für X12, dort gobt es zur Einstellung extra exzentrische Inserts.



das ist ja interessant, vielleicht muss es so sein. Ich baue mal das Hinterrad ein bevor ich ich den Verkäufer anmecker [/QUOTE]


----------



## rallleb (8. November 2010)

Da kann ich ja froh sein das ich nur 700 auf den Rahmen geboten hab
In der Artikelbeschreibung stand, Modell 2007/2008 und dem nach müßte es auch ein MK4 sein, angeblich hat sein Händler und auch Liteville bestätigt es sei ein MK4.
Warscheinlich alles gelogen, haste wenigstens alle Papiere bekommen?
Ich hatte ihn angeschrieben und er sagte, es sei alles dabei.
LG Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.J. (8. November 2010)

rallleb schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja froh sein das ich nur 700 auf den Rahmen geboten hab
> In der Artikelbeschreibung stand, Modell 2007/2008 und dem nach müßte es auch ein MK4 sein, angeblich hat sein Händler und auch Liteville bestätigt es sei ein MK4.
> Warscheinlich alles gelogen, haste wenigstens alle Papiere bekommen?
> Ich hatte ihn angeschrieben und er sagte, es sei alles dabei.
> LG Ralf



cool, dachte ich mir auch schon. Ich habe 800  bezahlt, eigentlich ok für einen neuen Rahmen. Für alle anderen hier mal zum nachlesen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489239494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Heiner


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2010)

ist doch ein schöner Rahmen...fahre den MK2 seit nun fast 10000 km...und er Preis ist doch angemessen, auch wenn´s nicht das aktuelle Modell ist.
Bau ein Hinterrad ein, schau ob´s gerade drin sitzt und nicht wackelt.
Upgraden kannste denn ja immer noch irgendwann

hier noch ein Link: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Technik/technik.html#LVHistory


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2010)

@HundJ : Hmmh, des hat einen IS2000 Standart....hmmh....vielleicht war das auch einfach der Versuch eine 203er Scheibe für eine 200er Bremse kompatibel zu machen.
Mußte als Ausstellungsstück ja optisch zusammenpassen

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (8. November 2010)

War das der hier?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489239494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Bin schon über die Artikelbeschreibung mit 120mm Federweg gestolpert.


----------



## H.J. (8. November 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> War das der hier?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330489239494&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> 
> Bin schon über die Artikelbeschreibung mit 120mm Federweg gestolpert.




ja genau, 

ich bin mittlerweile in die Garage und habe ein Hinterrad eingebaut. Scheint gerade zu sein. Vielleicht ist das ja original liteville "Nachbesserung" 

Trotzdem sieht es irgendwie "pfuschig" aus. 

Heiner


----------



## bernd e (8. November 2010)

Eigentlich hat der Verkäufer falsche Angaben gemacht. 120 mm FW gibt es erst ab MK 8 und mein 2007er Rahmen ist ein MK 5. Das mit den Fräsungen schaut komisch aus, so wie wenn mit einem zu kleinen Fräser nach hinten oben nachgearbeitet wurde.
Zur Sicherheit, ruf bei LV an die geben gute Auskünfte.


----------



## MarkusL (9. November 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @HundJ : Hmmh, des hat einen IS2000 Standart....hmmh....vielleicht war das auch einfach der Versuch eine 203er Scheibe für eine 200er Bremse kompatibel zu machen.
> Mußte als Ausstellungsstück ja optisch zusammenpassen
> 
> G.


Dann hätte aber das Hinterrad tiefer gemußt, nicht höher. Also nicht nachfräsen sondern unterlegen.
Irgendwas ist da faul. So "eirig" wie das aussieht, ist das m.E. keine Bearbeitung durch Liteville.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2010)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Dann hätte aber das Hinterrad tiefer gemußt, nicht höher. Also nicht nachfräsen sondern unterlegen.
> Irgendwas ist da faul. So "eirig" wie das aussieht, ist das m.E. keine Bearbeitung durch Liteville.



Ohhh verdammt...schäm....rot werd...natürlich andersrum....200er Scheibe zu einer 203er Bremse.

Weil sieht ja so nach 1-1,5mm aus.


G.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2010)

Es gibt verschiede Hersteller, die ihre Rahmen so nacharbeiten.
Ob man das LV auch so macht, erfährst du am telefon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. November 2010)

mMeiner bescheidenen Meinung nach müsste es ein MK3 oder jünger sein.
Grund:
Ab MK4 hatten die Rahmen am Oberrohr komplett nur noch diese schraubbaren Kabelhalter, bis zu MK3 warens ganz vorn noch diese Kabelhalter für Clips bzw. Kabelbinder.
Ich hatte selbst ein MK4.

Ausserdem müsste auf dem Oberrohr nahe Steuerrohr eine Nummer eingelasert sein, irgendwas mit Frame-ID.
Diese sollte dann für MK3 mit 003 beginnen, für MK4 eben mit 004, falls ich mich recht erinnere...

Edith meint: Oha, Geheimnis gelüftet, ich bin zu spät...


----------



## H.J. (9. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiede Hersteller, die ihre Rahmen so nacharbeiten.
> Ob man das LV auch so macht, erfährst du am telefon.



ich habe die Bilder an LV geschickt, mal sehen was die dazu sagen, ich halte euch a.d. Laufenden
Heiner


----------



## klmp77 (10. November 2010)

aber ich würde den verkäufer trotzdem mal kontaktieren, denn die angaben waren ja falsch.


----------



## supasini (10. November 2010)

Ab Mk4 gab es 130 mm FW. Die 120 mm Angabe wurde für Mk1-3 immer wieder gemacht, teilweise, weil Zeitschriften mehr als die versprochenen 115 mm aus dem Rahmen "kitzelten". Liteville selber hatte m.W. auf der HP auch mal wiedersprüchliche Angaben zum FW, ich habe selber ne Zeit lang gedacht, ich hätte ein Rad mit 120 mm FW...

Ich bin auf die Rückmeldung von LV zur Fräserei gespannt. ansonsten ist ein neuer Mk3 für das Geld echt ein Schnäppchen! Du dürftest viel Freude damit haben.


----------



## H.J. (10. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Ab Mk4 gab es 130 mm FW. Die 120 mm Angabe wurde für Mk1-3 immer wieder gemacht, teilweise, weil Zeitschriften mehr als die versprochenen 115 mm aus dem Rahmen "kitzelten". Liteville selber hatte m.W. auf der HP auch mal wiedersprüchliche Angaben zum FW, ich habe selber ne Zeit lang gedacht, ich hätte ein Rad mit 120 mm FW...
> 
> Ich bin auf die Rückmeldung von LV zur Fräserei gespannt. ansonsten ist ein neuer Mk3 für das Geld echt ein Schnäppchen! Du dürftest viel Freude damit haben.



ja danke, ich bin auch schon total infiziert. Nach meinem Slayer SXC, Kona und vielen anderen will ich endlich ein bike "für alle Fälle" aufbauen.


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

Fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (11. November 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> ok danke, dann ist es ein MK2
> 
> Noch eine Frage, wenn ich das upgrade kit MK1-3 nachkaufe sind doch die Sattelstreben (ggf mit x12) dabei, dann hätte ich auch das Problem mit den Ausfallenden gelöst, oder?



Richtig!

Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit für 150mm am Heck!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. November 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Fertig...



Sieht echt gut aus, vor allem die neue XTR Kurbel macht sich gut am WF.


----------



## tommi101 (11. November 2010)

Man Man Man...da wurde aber auch an allen Ecken und Enden gespart ;-)

Super Rad...... Glückwunsch!

@phone
Ich glaube jetzt ist Dein persönliches MK8 Ranking mal wieder neu zu bewerten, oder?


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

Ja da haste nicht ganz unrecht. Aber wurde auch laaange drauf gespart. 

Die Summe werde ich mit ins Grab nehmen, bzw. ist in meinem Gedächtnis schon gelöscht. 
Wäre auch sonst ein Scheidungsgrund.


Ein LV kauft man nicht so von heut auf morgen, das muss wachsen. 
Und Dinge die wachsen kosten eben... Bisschen wie Kinder.


----------



## langer.andi (11. November 2010)

Hübsch!
Teileliste & Gewicht?
Bitte...


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

und gewogen, wie auf dem Bild mit Tacho, Milch, Mudflaps (Pedale sowieso...)


----------



## klmp77 (11. November 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Die Summe werde ich mit ins Grab nehmen, bzw. ist in meinem Gedächtnis schon gelöscht.



ich wollte dich gerade bitten die tabelle zu vervollständigen.


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

klmp77 schrieb:


> ich wollte dich gerade bitten die tabelle zu vervollständigen.



Sorry, die Spalte gibt's nicht mehr. 
Aber kannste ja per Internet mal überschlagen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. November 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Sorry, die Spalte gibt's nicht mehr.
> Aber kannste ja per Internet mal überschlagen...



schade !
würde meiner Frau zeigen, dass es sehr wohl noch heftiger geht und ich doch nicht so bekloppt bin wie sie meinte, als sie in meiner Excel Tabelle den MK8 Gesamtpreis mal zufällig gesehen hat 

feines Bike !
die 2011er Revelation WC steckt mir auch noch in der Nase
bin mal gespannt wie du mit der zufrieden bist


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schade !
> würde meiner Frau zeigen, dass es sehr wohl noch heftiger geht und ich doch nicht so bekloppt bin wie sie meinte, als sie in meiner Excel Tabelle den MK8 Gesamtpreis mal zufällig gesehen hat
> 
> feines Bike !
> ...



Ich habe die 2010er Revelation Team schon am HT, deshalb wollte ich keine Fox. Die Rockshox hat mir dort schon gut gefallen und ich kann den kleinen Service selber machen. 

Soweit ich mich erinnere, war beim Gesamtpreis irgendwo auch ne 7 dabei. Habe nur verdrängt an welcher Stelle...  

Aber eigentlich auch total egal, würde es nochmal so machen.
Bin glücklich und wie frisch verleibt... 

Morgen Abend gehen wir zum 1. mal zusammen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (11. November 2010)

OT

@rosenland

Bi = Bielefeld?
Bin um den 20.11. ein paar Tage in meiner alten Heimat. Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast könnte man mal ne Runde im Teuto drehen..


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

Ne Bi wie 74321...


----------



## tommi101 (11. November 2010)

Ah okay.....
aber wahrscheinlich das bessere Bikegebiet 

obwohl.....


----------



## biker-wug (11. November 2010)

Feines 301, gefällt mir richtig gut.
Auch das Gesamtgewicht ist beeindruckend, wenn ich da na meinen Bomber denke!!

Freu mich auf deinen ersten Fahrbericht!!


----------



## supasini (11. November 2010)

sehr geil!
Und auch noch Potential zum Sparen 
Da ich mich wohl nie an den Anblick eines SQLab gewöhnen werde: ein schöner und leichter Sattel spart mind. 100 g
Vorbau: F109 spart ca. 50 g
Lenkergriffe Syntace und BarPlugs weglassen ca. 50 g
Titanschrauben an Bremse und Rockguard, Aluschrauben an Lenkerschellen, Kabelklemmung ca. 30 g
Hinterreifen auswiegen mind. 30 g

dann bist du bei 12 kg 

(ein Liteville ist nie fertig!!!)


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

Ja da hast du recht, aber ich wollte ja ein Rad, welches ich am Ende auch genau so fahre. 
Sonst kann ich auch ohne Pedale wiegen oder mir Crankbrother Titan Quirrle kaufen. 
Will ich aber nicht... form follows function 

Der Sattel ist für mein Ar**** optimal, die kennen sich schon lange.
Bei den Griffen schlafen mir nicht die Hände ein.

Wenn ich sparen wollte, dann könnte ich auch Schwalbe NN aufziehen, sind bestimmt gute 150 gr. in Summe. 

Ein F109 oder gar F99 Vorbau will ich auch nicht (wegen der Optik). 


Wie gesagt, das Rad ist über lange Zeit gereift und nun absolut für mich perfekt.



Sogar die Felgen/Naben/Speichen/Nippel Kombination ist bewusst gewählt. 
Ist ja grundsätzlich ein DTswiss EXC1550 Satz, aber eben nicht ganz. 

Die Nippel bei mir sind Messing, am Komplettsatz Alu. 
Nach Rücksprache mit DTswiss haben die bis zu 20% Reklamationen wegen Korrosion an den Alunippeln beim EXC1550 Satz. 

Meine Version mit EXC400 usw. ist dann aber eben auch etwas schwerer.


----------



## supasini (11. November 2010)

war mir schon klar, dass du dir superviele Gedanken um dieses schöne Rad gemacht hast.
aber es hat mich halt gejuckt, das offensichtliche Potential zu benennen. Und du hast ja auch gesehen, dass ich keine leichteren Pedale vorgeschlagen hab (ich würd an dieses Rad sogar die Number 9 schrauben, ne versenkbare Stütze und den Lenker in 740er Breite - meins ist ja seehr ähnlich aufgebaut  muss ich nochmal ein Bild von machen, gibt es im aktuellen Aufbau gar nicht)

und wenn ich unsere Avatare ansehe, dann haben wir noch mehr Gemeinsamkeiten


----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und wenn ich unsere Avatare ansehe, dann haben wir noch mehr Gemeinsamkeiten




Stimmt 

Ja die Number Nine wären bei Flat erste Wahl und sind sogar leichter als meine verbauten XTR Trail. 

Bei uns hier im Schwobeländle fahre ich aber lieber mit Klickies und ohne FullFace Helm 

Meine Zusammenstellung hatte als Ziel, so leicht wie sinnvoll, dabei robust und ein klarer Tourer zum flowig trailen, Berge fahren, hier und da mal etwas hopsen und Alpencross. Kein BP oder Megadrops.

Deshalb auch ganz klare Entscheidung für 140mm hinten.

680er Lenker ist unter den Gesichtspunkten für mich optimal, da man auch nicht überall hängen bleibt.


----------



## Helium (11. November 2010)

@rosenland

Top Rad hast du dir da aufgebaut

Und man sieht auch daß du dir sehr viele Gedanken beim Aufbau gemacht hast.
Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (11. November 2010)

DANKE, das Lob von dir freut mich. 
Wie du siehst habe ich bei den Felgen etwas variiert.


----------



## Helium (11. November 2010)

Ich denke es wär mal an der Zeit für einen neuen Thread incl. Umfrage:

Wer hat das schönste 101
                              301
                              601
                              901


----------



## Stefan72 (12. November 2010)

Hier mein LV MK8 in M:


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

Auch sehr schick!


kommste gleich?


----------



## MarkusL (12. November 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hier mein LV MK8 in M:


Auf welchem Federweg steht die Gabel auf dem Foto?


----------



## Stefan72 (12. November 2010)

Klar, muss ja dein neues Bike probefahren

Auf 140mm, hinten sind es auch 140mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TKBK (12. November 2010)

@stefan72

kannste mal deine Maße und die Geometriedaten durchgeben ?
Was ich gern hätte siehe Liste, falls lesbar.

Danke
tkbk


----------



## H.J. (12. November 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hier mein LV MK8 in M:



gefällt mir auch sehr gut, was sind das für Felgen?

Heiner


----------



## Stefan72 (12. November 2010)

H.J. schrieb:


> gefÃ¤llt mir auch sehr gut, was sind das fÃ¼r Felgen?
> 
> Heiner





TKBK schrieb:


> @stefan72
> 
> kannste mal deine MaÃe und die Geometriedaten durchgeben ?
> Was ich gern hÃ¤tte siehe Liste, falls lesbar.
> ...




Aufbau: Tourenbike fÃ¼r Alpen/SÃ¼dschwarzwald. 
VR/HR: DT Swiss XR 400 /DT Swiss EX 500 2,0 1,8 2,0 240s
Vorbau 100mm Lenker 580mm Flat mit HÃ¶rnchen Ritchey wcs (den Trend zu kurzen nervÃ¶sen Stummelvorbauten die man mit extrabreiten Lenkern wieder ausgleichen muss lasse ich aus ) 
Bin 1,76m; SL 81cm RahmengrÃ¶Ãe M 
Das Vorderrad und andere Teile stammen vom âOrganspenderâ âVorgÃ¤ngerbike.
Weil das Bike oft im Auto mitfÃ¤hrt und die StÃ¼tze ausgebaut wird, habe ich mich fÃ¼r die Joplin 4 ohne Remote entschieden. 
Sonst ist es ein XT Aufbau, geplant ist fÃ¼r das FrÃ¼hjahr noch eine Saint.

GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan72


----------



## 525Rainer (12. November 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Fertig...



schönes bike und schöner wohnen. gibts mehr fotos vom haus?


----------



## mokka_ (13. November 2010)

ist das ein vdo tacho?


----------



## Carsten (13. November 2010)

6xxx


----------



## drul (13. November 2010)

mit 80mm - nehme an das ist für Dich ultrakurz ;-) - fährt sich ein 301 nicht "ultranervös" - aber da wirst Du auch noch drauf kommen ...


----------



## rosenland (13. November 2010)

mokka_ schrieb:


> ist das ein vdo tacho?



VDO MC1.0 mit *Kabel*.
Ich mags da mittlerweile klassisch und zuverlässig. 
Fahre oft mit GPS und das störte immer die Funkübertragung der Tachos, egal ob DTS, STS oder LMAA.

Hole aber mittlerweile die Geschwindigkeit vom Hinterrad, da das Kabel an der Gabel nicht nur sch*** aussieht, sondern dort auch gefährlicher lebte.


@525rainer, 
danke und nö...


----------



## rosenland (13. November 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> 6xxx



reicht nicht.


----------



## Zoda (13. November 2010)

die felgen hauen gut rein bei dem gesammtrad, ich denk mal das da 8000 +-500 reingeflossen sind... bin mal gespannt wie die bei dir halten, ich überlege auch ob ich mir die hole wenn ich von meinen 12,7 runter will... 

kleiner tipp, bau dir den fahrrad computer auf den vorbau, hat den vorteil das man nich immer an ihn denken muss wenn man die kiste umdreht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (13. November 2010)

@zoda, ja den vdo auf den vorbau würde mir auch optisch besser gefallen, jedoch kommt da dann das garmin hin.


----------



## mokka_ (14. November 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> VDO MC1.0 mit *Kabel*.
> Ich mags da mittlerweile klassisch und zuverlässig.
> Fahre oft mit GPS und das störte immer die Funkübertragung der Tachos, egal ob DTS, STS oder LMAA.
> 
> ...



den habe ich auch und bin voll zufrieden. ein zuverlässiges teil. ich habe mir einen ditanzhalter für die gabel gefräst damit der nehmer am geber na genug drann ist. du hast in hinten montiert ist auch ne interessante lösung


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2010)

Den hab ich auch, sowohl am Bike als auch am RR. Leider ist mit noch in jeder Saison mindestens einmal das Kabel gerissen.

Aber die funktion ist top!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. November 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein kleines Update meines All-Duro, wird aber demnächst wohl wieder mehr Richtung Tour umgebaut...


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2010)

Wie ist der Dämpfer?
Schöner BashGuard, Bremse ist die Louise 2007, oder?

Was nicht wirklich hübsch ist, sind die Klarsichtfolien im Steuerrohrbereich wegen der Züge!!
Wie ist der Vorderreifen??


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. November 2010)

Der erste Eindruck war ganz ok, war die erste Ausfahrt heute damit...
Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen, mehr demnächst.
Konzentriere mich derzeit auf andere Bikes.
Mit den 160mm Hebeln wird man ihn wohl zu 99% nicht in den Rahmen bekommen, ist mit den 140mm Hebeln schon recht eng.
Luftdruck ist für mein Gewicht relativ gering, verhält sich ähnlich wie der DT Swiss.

Bremse ist eine Louise 2007.
Die Schutzfolie wurde beim Aufbau nur provisorisch auf die schnelle angebracht und sollte eigentlich noch schöner gelöst werden.
Das war im April, nun ist die Saison fast vorbei 

Der Reifen macht seine Arbeit, hat ein bisschen was vom neueren Fat Albert, grippt in Kurven gut und sollte wohl relativ leicht rollen.
Er ist allerdings ganz schön voluminös für seine 2,35er Breite.
Ein 2,5er Maxxis sieht dagegen aus wie ein Asphaltschneider, sogar ein 2,35er Muddy Mary ist weniger voluminös.
Derselbe Reifen eines Kollegen baut aber auf einem Shimano XT Systemlaufrad geringfügig aber sichtlich schmäler.
An der Felge liegts imo nicht, eher verschiedene Produktionschargen.


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Konzentriere mich derzeit auf andere Bikes.



Welche? Dein 901?



pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Mit den 160mm Hebeln wird man ihn wohl zu 99% nicht in den Rahmen bekommen, ist mit den 140mm Hebeln schon recht eng.
> Luftdruck ist für mein Gewicht relativ gering, verhält sich ähnlich wie der DT Swiss.



Wo liegt da der Unterschied, ist der Dämpfer bei der 160mm Variante näher am Rahmen??



pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Bremse ist eine Louise 2007.



Die hatte ich auch mal, ein absolute Sorglosbremse!! Mittlerweilen vermiss ich meine immer wieder mal, obwohl die The One bissiger ist.



pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der Reifen macht seine Arbeit, hat ein bisschen was vom neueren Fat Albert, grippt in Kurven gut und sollte wohl relativ leicht rollen.



Setzt er sich schnell mit Schlamm zu??


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. November 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Welche? Dein 901?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe mir ein Cyclocross Bike gekauft, macht auch sehr viel Spaß.
Vor allem allein, wenn man nach Feierabend schnell mal paar km spulen und trotzdem den Wald nicht missen will



Möchte jetzt auch wieder öfters aufs Rennrad steigen.
Das 901 kommt weg, wird durch ein sehr ähnlichen Rahmen ersetzt

Der Dämpfer ist in der 140mm Variante, bedingt durch die große zweite Luftkammer, schon sehr nah am Kabelbinder dran,
er berührt diesen sogar schon ordentlich.
Ich denke mit den 160mm Hebeln gehts nicht aus, müsste ich bei Zeiten mal ausprobieren.

Der Reifen setzt sich schon ordentlich mit Schlamm zu.
Gerade wenns eher lehmig wird, ists vorbei.
Da ist der Minion F schon besser, dieser hat ein höheres Profil während der Wicked Will ein relativ flaches Profil hat.


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.

601 oder Torque, was kommt??

Wennst mal Infos zum Dämpfer hast, immer her damit, also nach praktischen Erfahrungen. Auch in Verbindung mit den 160er Hebeln!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. November 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> ...601 oder Torque, was kommt??...



601, wenns denn irgendwann kommt 
Dämpferinfos reiche ich nach, kann aber dauern!


----------



## Lhafty (14. November 2010)

Holla, passt die Solo Air gut zum 140er Hinterbau, ich brauche jedenfalls kein Coil mehr.


----------



## Carsten (15. November 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> 601 oder Torque, was kommt??



Diese Frage ist BLASPHEMIE !


----------



## Spirit_Moon (15. November 2010)

@Lhafty: 

Ist der Vorbau in deinem Aufbau nicht ein wenig zu lang ? Wirkt auf dem Bild mit den ganzen Spacern auf jeden Fall so.


----------



## supasini (15. November 2010)

ist das ne 2010er 170mm Soloair tapered? wo gibt's die in weiß? ich hätt sie gerne in weiß oder mattshcwarz, aber nicht glänzend schwarz!


----------



## Lhafty (15. November 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @Lhafty:
> 
> Ist der Vorbau in deinem Aufbau nicht ein wenig zu lang ? Wirkt auf dem Bild mit den ganzen Spacern auf jeden Fall so.



Das ist nur ein vorübergehender "Lenkerhalter" . Hatte vorher den Force 1.5, der war mir zu fett. Superforce ist bestellt, kommt aber nicht bei. Dann gehen auch die ganzen Spacer weg. Bin selbst überrascht, wie gut es sich aber auch mit der Banane fährt. Vielleicht sind Vorbauten doch überbewertet . Muss dazu sagen, ich fahre auch lieber "lange" Bikes mit etwas mehr Kraft, als zu hippelig.

Ja, ist eine 2010er Lyrik Solo Air tapered. Gekauft habe ich sie mit 160, der freie Teil der Standrohre ist aber etwas über 170. Aber das ist mir eigentlich auch wurscht. In weiß gibt es die meines Wissens nur OEM von Specialized, hab lange gesucht. Hat dafür nur die Simpeldämpfung. Funktioniert erstaunlicherweise aber ohne Anfassen, Öl nachfüllen oder irgendwas einfach prima und die Gabel ist noch lange nicht eingefahren. Bei Bedarf ließe sich das ja auch einfach auf MoCo, MiCo, MiCo DH umbauen. Ich habe mir auch extra einige Steilstellen vorgenommen, Absenkung braucht es wirklich nicht. Mal schauen, ob das mit dem kurzen Vorbau nochmal anders wird, aber ich bin zuversichtlich. 

Die Gabel gefällt mir so gut, dass ich überlege, ob die nicht auch gespacert in mein Ti456 passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. November 2010)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein vorübergehender "Lenkerhalter" . Hatte vorher den Force 1.5, der war mir zu fett. Superforce ist bestellt, kommt aber nicht bei....



welche länge, ich hätte nämlich 31.8er davon über.

ciao
flo


----------



## wildermarkus (16. November 2010)

@ phone

Welche Gabel hast du da gerade drin?

Gruß


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. November 2010)

Es ist eine RS Revelation 2010 mit umgebauter Standrohreinheit, da ich auf tapered gewechselt hatte. Gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider nicht in Weiss.
Ausserdem habe ich die Dual Air Einheit gegen eine Solo Air Einheit ausgewechselt...
Wird wohl aber nicht lange so bleiben, es ist was neues im Anmarsch


----------



## wildermarkus (17. November 2010)

Danke

Was wird kommen?

Gruß


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. November 2010)

ein mattschwarzer Fuchs mit Absenkung von 150 auf 120mm und Lockout, ausserdem mit 15mm Steckachse...


----------



## Lhafty (17. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ein mattschwarzer Fuchs mit Absenkung von 150 auf 120mm und Lockout, ausserdem mit 15mm Steckachse...



Warum der funktionale Rückschritt?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. November 2010)

Erläutere doch mal, was genau du meinst.
Hatte bisher 2 Talas, allerdings 36er, beide haben gut angesprochen.
Könnte sein, dass die 32er etwas unsteifer wird als die RVL, wegen der 15mm Achse.
Sonst sehe ich keine Nachteile.
Mattschwarz wäre ein Vorteil, da mir die weisse Gabel nicht so gut gefällt in dem Rahmen.
Wäre die RVL nur schwarz, wäre ich garnicht erst auf die Idee gekommen sie auszuwechseln.
Ein komplettes Fahrwerk von Fox zu haben hört sich ausserdem ganz gut an


----------



## berkel (17. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Es ist eine RS Revelation 2010 mit umgebauter Standrohreinheit, da ich auf tapered gewechselt hatte. Gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt leider nicht in Weiss.
> Ausserdem habe ich die Dual Air Einheit gegen eine Solo Air Einheit ausgewechselt...


Die SoloAir Einheit aus der Sektor?


----------



## Lhafty (17. November 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Erläutere doch mal, was genau du meinst.
> Hatte bisher 2 Talas, allerdings 36er, beide haben gut angesprochen.
> Könnte sein, dass die 32er etwas unsteifer wird als die RVL, wegen der 15mm Achse.
> Sonst sehe ich keine Nachteile.
> ...



Selbst habe ich eine 32 und eine 36 gehabt und die waren nach meinen Maßstäben einfach nur furchtbar. Bockig und die Absenkung hat gemacht was sie wollte. Gut, kann man Pech haben mit, aber bisher alle, die ich mal kurz fahren durfte waren so ähnlich, auch die komisch goldigen von diesem Jahr. Irgendwann habe ich mich mal damit abgefunden, dass Fox Talas der Grund für den schlechten Ruf von Luftgabeln sind  Rev kenne ich nur die 09er U-Turn, die war nicht prall, aber besser und auch neu und nicht eingefahren. Alles jedenfalls kein Vergleich zur Magura Thor und Welten zur Lyrik Solo Air, die ich jetzt habe.


----------



## Rockymountain5 (20. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt auch eins.. Heute ging es auf die erste Probefahrt. Ein paar Einstellungsarbeiten sind noch zu erledigen. Das 301 machte aber so schon  richtig Spass. Nur die Wippe hat mich mit Quietsche Geräuschen genervt. Ich habe mal die Schrauben gelöst und mit den Vorgeschriebenen 15 Nm angezogen. Leider hab ich keine Schraubensicherung zu Hause. Morgen wirds nochmal getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (20. November 2010)

Rockymountain5 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch eins.. Heute ging es auf die erste Probefahrt. Ein paar Einstellungsarbeiten sind noch zu erledigen. Das 301 machte aber so schon richtig Spass. Nur die Wippe hat mich mit Quietsche Geräuschen genervt. Ich habe mal die Schrauben gelöst und mit den Vorgeschriebenen 15 Nm angezogen. Leider hab ich keine Schraubensicherung zu Hause. Morgen wirds nochmal getestet.


 
Das bringt nichts. Du musst die Hebel abschrauben und mindestens die Dichtungen am Gleitlager von außen dick fetten. Noch besser die Dichtungen raus und richtig dick einfetten.

Außerdem solltest Du unbedingt Schraubensicherung verwenden. Wenn Du das Rad richtig rannimmst, vibrieren sich die Schrauben definitiv los.


----------



## biker-wug (21. November 2010)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von der Tour gestern mit motoerhead.

War ein bisserl viel Dreck im Steinbruch, aber naja.

Leider nur Handycam.




Bei dem Foto sind wir aber schon knapp 6km Asphalt gefahren, sprich viel Dreck ging unterwegs verloren.

Hier mal meine Schuhe nach der Tour:


----------



## wildermarkus (21. November 2010)

Federweg doch gut ausgenutzt!!


----------



## motoerhead (21. November 2010)

jaaaa geil wars!!!!11


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2010)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Federweg doch gut ausgenutzt!!




???
Das steht doch noch etwa 1cm?
also 160- 10,0*3,2= 128mm genutzt...............


----------



## biker-wug (21. November 2010)

Was auch voll okay ist, es war nicht ein Sprung oder ähnliches dabei und bei hohen Stufen hab ich langsam getan, bzw. bin einmal abgestiegen, weil ich ein bisserl Schulterprobleme hab.

Sprich bin mit gut genutzten und immer zur richtigen Zeit genutzten 130mm voll zufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2010)

So soll es sein.
Vorne klappt es aber besser (dem Kabelbinder nach zu urteilen)


----------



## biker-wug (21. November 2010)

Ne, der war vorher schon so hoch oben.

Schau dir den Dreckring an, der ist realistischer vorne.

War aber in Summe ne nette Tour. Die Lyrik macht einfach auch immer wieder spaß!!


----------



## Qia (21. November 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Au ja, prima Diagramm.
> Man sieht deutlich, wie der zunehmende Federweg dem System geschadet hat.
> 
> Ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass das Diagram nicht linear aufgebaut ist?
> Und dass die 180 von Hand nachgetragen wurden?



Ah ja? Wo ist das Diagramm nicht linear?

Und seit wann ist es verboten eine Zahl an ansonsten klar nachvollziehbare Kästchen zu malen?

Man was soll das immer?

Linkagedesign ist doch ein völlig gängiges Werkzeug. Und was ie Kennlinie betrifft, scheint das ja durchaus unterschiedlich verstanden zu werden.

Für jene, die das anders haben wollen, wird es da ein Kit geben.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (21. November 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur nach über 10 verschiededen LV  DT 212 (Hatte Leerweg und Lockoutproblem) die ich getestet habe  nur soviel sagen.
> KEINER der Seriendämpfer ist wie der andere von der Performance
> 
> Ich hab jetzt 2 Rausgefiltert die deutlich weniger progressiv waren als meine bisherigen und die meine bisherigen FW-Ausnutzungsproblem nahezu gänzlich behoben haben.
> ...



Cool. Das ist doch mal ne Aussage, die zum Denken anregt.

Hat sich denn was an Deinem Basisdruck in der Luftkammer geändert?

Lg
Qia


----------



## biker-wug (21. November 2010)

Nicht streiten, ich hab nur ein Bild von meinem Bike auf der Tour zeigen wollen.

Ich nutze nicht auf jeder Tour den Federweg, wie auch, ist ja nicht immer gleich heftig.....

Das mit den unterschiedlichen DT Dämpfern von Lexle find ich auch interessant, da bleib ich mal dran....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2010)

zur Bike Messung fällt mir nur der Spruch meines Ausbilders ein: wer viel misst, misst Mist 
Die Bike lag mit ihren Messungen und Angaben schon so oft daneben, dass ich denen keine Angabe mehr zu 100% glaube, egal wie schön sie sein mag

so lange LV die 170mm bei der 160er Wippe nicht offiziell bestätigt oder hier mal einer nachvollziehbar (mit Bilder/Video) nachmisst, glaube ich das eh nicht

@Biker-wug: schöne Schlammsauerei, erinnert mich an den vergangenen Sommer


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2010)

Hy Spirit Moon,

bist spät, habe schon auf dich gewartet.
Hoffe du bist nicht kank?


----------



## graubündenbiker (21. November 2010)

Die Unterschiede scheinen bei den DT Dämpfern ja wirklich zu existieren. Ich hab wohl einen Dämpfer mit vergleichsweise wenig Progression erwischt, bei korrekter Sageinstellung (Stift auf Stift) bleiben teilweise nur 1-2mm Dämpferweg als Reserve (ok, den ein oder anderen Sprung hab ich da mitgenommen). Deshalb wunderte ich mich anfangs auch immer darüber, dass hier so eine Progressionsdiskussion entstanden ist. Fahrfertig liege ich bei ca. 75kg, mein Dämpferdruck ist so um die 150psi (ca. 10bar), muss den aber von Zeit zu Zeit leicht anpassen da sich ja schon mit/ohne Rucksack deutlich auswirkt.

Damit's hier in der Galerie nicht zu Offtopic wird, noch ein Foto vom Sommer:


----------



## biker-wug (21. November 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (22. November 2010)

Moin, ich Zeig mal was her.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2010)




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2010)

Wo ist das 1. Foto aufgenommen? Rampi di Ledro?
Das 2. kenn ich wohl.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2010)

das Erste ist am Bocca Cocca, den vorausgehende Single Trail musste ich leider im Nebel bei 20m Sicht fahren....
das Zweite irgendwo auf dem 456/454 runter zum Idro See


----------



## misiman (7. Dezember 2010)

Heute bei Osterwetter


----------



## misiman (7. Dezember 2010)

Da das LV ja nur so wenig Farbe hat ...


----------



## Ruderbock (7. Dezember 2010)

richtig gutes Foto, gefällt mir!!

(wo ist das?)


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Dezember 2010)

misiman schrieb:


> Da das LV ja nur so wenig Farbe hat ...



Tolles Motiv, aber leider sehr schlechte Qualität. 



Unscharf
Die Lichter sind komplett ausgefranst
Die Schatten dagegen unterbelichtet


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Tolles Motiv, aber leider sehr schlechte Qualität.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du bist dir schon darüber im Klaren, das das Bild bearbeitet ist?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> du bist dir schon darüber im Klaren, das das Bild bearbeitet ist?



"bearbeitet" ist hier einfach nur stark mit dem Kontrast und Farbreglern gespielt oder einfach mal an der Tonwert/Gradationskurve rumgezerrt 
IMHO jedenfalls zu viel des Guten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misiman (7. Dezember 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Tolles Motiv, aber leider sehr schlechte Qualität.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist Kunst, das muss so!

Und für den fehlenden Schatten kann ich nu wirklich nix (böse Sonne, kann einfach net genug scheinen).

@all & Modi

sacht mal ist das hier eigentlich ne Galerie, oder nen Geometrie-Chat ???

Gruß

Micha


----------



## der-gute (7. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> "bearbeitet" ist hier einfach nur stark mit dem Kontrast und Farbreglern gespielt oder einfach mal an der Tonwert/Gradationskurve rumgezerrt
> IMHO jedenfalls zu viel des Guten



bedeutet bearbeitet dann "in your humble opinion" dann, das immer LR, PS oder Aperture am Werk sein muss...

bearbeitet bedeutet doch einfach nur nicht-OOC

...


----------



## thetourist (7. Dezember 2010)

Das ist einfach nur das typische Ausufern in alle anderen Themenbereiche hier im Forum! 



misiman schrieb:


> .....
> 
> @all & Modi
> 
> ...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2010)

das kann doch echt nicht sein...: Jetzt werden schon Bilder im BILDERTHREAD angegriffen...

Also bald habt ihr es echt geschafft, dass hier selbst die hartgesottenen keinen Bock mehr haben!

Ohne Worte!!!


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub, hier braucht's einfach mal wieder ein neues Bild, über das hergefallen werden kann 
dann opfere ich mich mal





(kleine hilfestellung beim meckern gefällig? ... zu dreckig... zu sauber... zu schwere reifen... hässliche farben... an einem regentag aufgenommen...) 
noch mehr ideen? legt los!


----------



## checkb (8. Dezember 2010)

Toll verlegte Bremsleitung hinten.  Brauchst Du wirkliche eine so riesige Bremsscheibe hinten?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. Dezember 2010)

also:
zu wenig Schnee und die Pedale...mei oh mei... da sieht man ja schon von weitem, dass das Eloxal abgeschrubbelt ist...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2010)

aber tolle Ventilkappen!


----------



## rayc (8. Dezember 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Toll verlegte Bremsleitung hinten.


Leider suboptimal. So hat sich @scylla die Bremsleitung fast abgerissen.
Schauen wir mal, ob sie es wieder so verlegt wie es vorher war. 
Leider leidet dann auf Dauer die Sitzstrebe.


checkb schrieb:


> Brauchst Du wirkliche eine so riesige Bremsscheibe hinten?


Willst wohl Öl ins Feuer kippen? 
"Mk8 der ersten Stunde" sollte dir helfen rauszufinden, warum scylla eine 200er Scheibe hinten am 301 fährt und am 901 nur eine 180er Scheibe.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. Dezember 2010)

Also: Gelbe Griffe tauschen, gelbe Schrift am FH muss ab, Felgenaufkleber müssen runter, versuchen den Vorbau positiv montieren, es sollte sich eine äquivalente Sitzposition basteln lassen. (aber gut das kaum Spacer montiert sind, wie bei vielen Opa-Aufbauten hier !)

Ob _du_ wirklich eine 203er Scheibe hinten fahren musst, bleibt fragwürdig.

Hoffe das reicht erstmal.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

@Spirit_Moon
hey, kreativ! Darauf, den Vorbau zu kritisieren, wäre ich jetzt im Leben nicht gekommen. Aber wenn der schon "negativ" ist... 

Und wenn du mit einem X12-Fräser vorbei kommst, und meinen PM Sockel hinten bearbeitest, montier ich auch eine 180er Scheibe, versprochen. Zum Dank gibt's dann sogar noch Kaffee und Kuchen 

PS: 
@Rocky
sorry for all the spam 
wollte ja nur mal ein bisschen die Stimmung hier auflockern 

PPS: 
Es können Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus in meinen Beiträgen enthalten sein... 
Des weiteren ist hier alles virtuell, also muss man alles auch nicht so ernst sehen... leider regnet es in der realen Welt 
(genug Smilies für heute...)


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2010)

Als Admin würde solche Beiträge kurzerhand löschen.


----------



## checkb (8. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, ich habe mich bei dem MK8 nicht mehr so belesen da mich LV zur Zeit nicht mehr anfixt. Sollte ich hier was Falsches gesagt haben, bitte ich es zu entschuldigen und meinen Beitrag zu löschen. 

checkb

PS: Liege leider Krank im Bett und durchwühle das Forum, dadurch bin ich auch hier mal wieder im LV Forum gelandet.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Als Admin würde solche Beiträge kurzerhand löschen.



Dann bin ich aber beruhigt, das du kein "Admin" bist. Aber beim nächsten Mal kennzeichne ich den Text mit entsprechenden Ironie-Tag. Versprochen !

@Scylla: 

wir ziehen den Rahmen an den Aufnahmen, einfach gefühlte 1000 mal über planaufliegendes 1000er Schleifpapier, dann passen auch die 180er Scheiben  

(Achtung Rocky: Das war nicht wirklich Ernst gemeint.)

So ein Forum soll ja auch der Unterhaltung dienen, also bitte nicht alles so bierernst nehmen.


----------



## misiman (8. Dezember 2010)

Na, wenigstens habe ich die Felgenaufkleber schon weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ich glaub, hier braucht's einfach mal wieder ein neues Bild, über das hergefallen werden kann
> dann opfere ich mich mal
> 
> 
> ...



Mir gefällt dein 301!
Schönes Bike!!


----------



## haubert (8. Dezember 2010)

Aber hier gibt es bestimmt noch was auzusetzen





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795642


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Dezember 2010)

@misiman: oh oh !  Nobby Nics, das geht laut div. Leute hier ja mal gar nicht !  


@Scylla: schöne farbliche Harmonie zw. den gelben Griffen und der FH-Aufschrift. isind aber beide nicht hübsch *duw*


----------



## burntaler (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


>



Wie kann man sich die Bremsleitung da abreisen? Habe die an meiner M4 heute fast genauso verlegt. 
Allerdings verläuft mein Schlauch nicht zwischen dem Postmount  sondern kommt hinter dem rechten Schraubsockel hoch. 
Im Prinzip aber die gleiche "Schleife" nur etwas kleiner.

Was ist die bessere Möglichkeit?

und .. Was haben "Mk8 der ersten Stunde" und 200 mm gemeinsam?

so far


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. Dezember 2010)

Das ist auf die Probleme der Postmount-Aufnahme (zu wenig abgefräst) bei den "ersten?" Chargen des MK8 zurückzuführen. 

Um das ohne Planfräsen passend zu bekommen, hat scylla einfach eine 203 mm Scheibe montiert.


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2010)

burntaler schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich die Bremsleitung da abreisen? Habe die an meiner M4 heute fast genauso verlegt.
> Allerdings verläuft mein Schlauch nicht zwischen dem Postmount  sondern kommt hinter dem rechten Schraubsockel hoch.
> Im Prinzip aber die gleiche "Schleife" nur etwas kleiner.



Hab's geschafft, einen Ast direkt in die Schlaufe der Bremsleitung zu bekommen 
Die Leitung hinter dem PM-Sockel hochkommen zu lassen hab ich auch schon versucht... allerdings kam die Leitung dann dem Spyder der Bremsscheibe zu nah und lief Gefahr abgeschubbelt zu werden. 

Alternative wäre, den Leitungsabgang nach vorne zu drehen, und die Leitung an der Sitzstrebe vorbei nach unten zu legen.


----------



## kalaus (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Die Leitung hinter dem PM-Sockel hochkommen zu lassen hab ich auch schon versucht... allerdings kam die Leitung dann dem Spyder der Bremsscheibe zu nah und lief Gefahr abgeschubbelt zu werden.
> Alternative wäre, den Leitungsabgang nach vorne zu drehen, und die Leitung an der Sitzstrebe vorbei nach unten zu legen.



wenn du die Leitung hinter dem PM Sockel verlegst und dann auch noch hinter der Sitzstrebe und weiter wie bisher, dann frißt dir die Scheibe tatsächlich die Leitung an. Ist meiner Frau schon auf der ersten Testrunde mit ihrem Mk8 im Herbst passiert. Zum Glück war der anschließende Kommentar sachlich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Das Eloxal kannst du mit nem Jagwire Kleber schützen ähnlich wie sie für die Kettenstrebe beiliegen. Ich hab auch so ein Mk8 aus der ersten Serie, die 180er Martha war mittels einem Spacer wg SL Scheibe ruckzuck dran.
 Was ihr immer auch für Probleme habt: zu sauber, Felgenaufkleber dran, trägt sich schwer, kann keine Smilies lesen......
Einfach FAHREN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



grins klaus


----------



## lexle (8. Dezember 2010)

Beim mir frißt da gar nix..






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## soil (8. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @Spirit_Moon
> Und wenn du mit einem X12-Fräser vorbei kommst, und meinen PM Sockel hinten bearbeitest, montier ich auch eine 180er Scheibe, versprochen. Zum Dank gibt's dann sogar noch Kaffee und Kuchen



Wieso passt die 180er Scheibe bei meinem Mk8?


----------



## burntaler (8. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Beim mir frißt da gar nix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke lexle, genau so sieht es bei mir auch aus.

Hast Du noch was unterlegen müssen? Scheint nicht der Fall zu sein...

so far


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dsbike (9. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Beim mir frißt da gar nix..
> 
> Geht aber nur bei handverlesenen Hinterbauten.... ;-)


----------



## ollo (9. Dezember 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> .......
> 
> PS: Liege leider Krank im Bett und durchwühle das Forum, dadurch bin ich auch hier mal wieder im LV Forum gelandet.




und so was bekommt Dir gar nicht  gute Besserung und immer daran denken beim nächsten check in im Flughafen geht es jetzt schneller am Metalldetektor


----------



## kalaus (9. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Beim mir frißt da gar nix..


naja, hast die Leitung ja auch nicht hinter dem PM Sattel sondern hinter die Bremse gelegt,was soll da schon passieren..
klaus


----------



## NoDope61 (9. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Beim mir frißt da gar nix..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nach dem schleifbild an der scheibe zu urteilen, würde ich sagen,
der sattel liegt eine spur zu hoch. da liegt sicher nicht der ganze belag
an der scheibe an, oder?


----------



## supasini (9. Dezember 2010)

jau, so sah das bei mir auch auf den ersten 6-700 km aus - dann gab es erste Probleme (nicht immer sauber zurückstellende Beläge). LV hat's in Wiggensbach gerichtet, musste ordentlich was runtergefräst werden.


----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2010)

Schade, dass man nicht so viel runterfräsen kann, damit eine 160er Scheibe passt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Schade, dass man nicht so viel runterfräsen kann, damit eine 160er Scheibe passt.



Wegen 20g?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Dezember 2010)

Sind bei entsprechenden Scheiben über 40g. Mir hätte ein PM für 160er Scheiben auch besser gefallen, wenn es schon PM sein muss. 

Ist aber ein wenig typisch Liteville, seinen Kunden die "aus LV-Sicht kommenden Trends" aufs Auge  drücken zu wollen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

180er Scheibe ist schon OK.

Aber es gibt doch 180mm & 185mm Modelle?
Worauf hat man sich festegelegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (10. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Sind bei entsprechenden Scheiben über 40g. Mir hätte ein PM für 160er Scheiben auch besser gefallen, wenn es schon PM sein muss.
> 
> Ist aber ein wenig typisch Liteville, seinen Kunden die "aus LV-Sicht kommenden Trends" aufs Auge  drücken zu wollen.



Man hat bei einem solchen Bike, das derart zu Geschwindigkeit bergab verführt, eine weit vernünftigere Leistungsausbeute.
Ich fänd 160er Scheiben bei diesem Bike auch völlig unterdimensioniert.

Lg
Qia


----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wegen 20g?



Klar! Außerdem der Optik wegen und und und...

Finde viele LV Sachen ab MK7 einfach sch...ade.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich genauso wie hardflipper, ab MK8 ist mir zu viel unnötiger Balast dran, für welchen ich einfach keine Verwendung habe. Schade dass sich die Breitbandigkeit trotz verschiedener Federwege eher reduziert hat.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

auf welchen durchmesser ist die aufnahme denn vorbereitet? 
180mm oder 185mm?


----------



## MichiP (10. Dezember 2010)

180mm


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub das weiß nur der jeweilige Schweißer in Taiwan 

Eigentlich sollten es aber 180er Scheiben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich konnte mich nicht beschweren, meine Bremse passte damals perfekt.













Hope V2


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

Na dann super QS!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Dezember 2010)

Jein, da spielen auch die Toleranzen der Bremsenhersteller ein wenig mit rein.


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso wie hardflipper, ab MK8 ist mir zu viel unnötiger Balast dran, für welchen ich einfach keine Verwendung habe. Schade dass sich die Breitbandigkeit trotz verschiedener Federwege eher reduziert hat.




Empfinde ich überhaupt nicht so!
Alles was an dem Rahmen als kleine "Extras" dran ist, kommt mir eigentlich bei meinen Wünschen sehr entgegen. Ob das nun die Kabelführung für eine automatische Sattelstütze ist (hätte gerne mal wieder eine, aber leider gibts wohl keine, die 100%ig funktioniert ), die Gewinde für die Kettenführung, etc...
Ok, die PM-Aufnahme war wohl etwas "gschlampert" bei den ersten Rahmen, aber an der Dimensionierung (180er Scheiben) ist imho nichts zu meckern. Wenn's eine PM für 160er Scheiben gewesen wäre, hätten bestimmt 90% der Käufer einen Adapter draufgepflanzt, und wäre trotzdem 180 mm gefahren 

Ob das Mk8 jetzt weniger "breitbandig" ist als andere Mk's... keine Ahnung, ich hab ja keinen Vergleich. Allerdings wenn ich mir mal so überlege, welche vielfältigen Spielereien man beim Aufbau damit anstellen kann, und was das Bike alles mitmacht, empfinde ich es eher als sehr universell. 

Zu dem Kommentar, dass einem "aus LV Sicht kommende Trends" aufs Auge gedrückt werden: kannst dir ja ein Rad der Marke XY kaufen, dann werden dir eben "aus XY Sicht kommende Trends" aufs Auge gedrückt  

Just my two cents.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

Vielfältiger wäre es sicher mit 160mm Aufnahme gewesen.
Adapter tut nicht weh.

Aber 180mm kamen ja doch nicht überraschend?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Dezember 2010)

was bekommt man denn aufs Auge gedrückt das man nicht will/gebrauchen kann ?

man muss keine KeFü dranschrauben, man kann aber
man muss keinen Rockguard montieren, man kann aber
man muss keine Tapered Gabel fahren, man kann aber und eben auch eine 1 1/8"
man muss keine verstellbare Sattelstütze verbauen, kann aber (wenn man eine mit unten abgehender Leitung bekäme könnte man die dafür vorgesehene Leitungsführung auch besser nutzen)

das einzige was man nutzen muss ist X12 !
das stört mich zumindest jetzt aber gar nicht, gibt ja mittlerweile eine ausreichend große Auswahl an Naben

und das einzige was man nicht nutzen kann sind 160er Bremsscheiben.....was aber auch kein Grund zum  ist
einfach einen Riegel weniger in den Rucksack stecken


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was bekommt man denn aufs Auge gedrückt das man nicht will/gebrauchen kann ?
> 
> man muss keine KeFü dranschrauben, man kann aber
> man muss keinen Rockguard montieren, man kann aber
> ...



Vor allem:

Man muss kein 301 MK8 fahren, man kann aber...

Wem gewisse Details nicht taugen, der holt sich halt einen anderen Rahmen statt sich selbst zu beschei$$en mit einem Kompromiss, den man ungern in Kauf nimmt


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Vor allem:
> 
> Man muss kein 301 MK8 fahren, man kann aber...
> 
> Wem gewisse Details nicht taugen, der holt sich halt einen anderen Rahmen statt sich selbst zu beschei$$en mit einem Kompromiss, den man ungern in Kauf nimmt



Zustimmung.


----------



## biker-wug (10. Dezember 2010)

Warum wäre es mit 160er Scheibe vielfältiger??
90% fahren 180er hinten, auch zuvor schon an den älteren 301.
Also haben sie das umgesetzt.

KeFü funktioniert super, warum also nicht?
Rockguard muss man nicht, wie Bjoern schon geschrieben hat.

Tapered machen mittlerweilen alle, wird immer mehr kommen.
X12 ist einfach besser als Schnellspanner, warum also nicht.

ISCG kann man gebrauchen wenn man will.

Versteh echt nicht, welche Trends einem aufgedrückt werden??

Und was davon die Vielseitigkeit einschränkt versteh ich auch nicht??


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich brauche keine 160er Scheibe, habe ich doch schon gesagt.
Aber die 10% hast du aus der Luft gegriffen, und vielfältiger wäre es selbst, wenn deine Zahl stimmen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Dezember 2010)

Die 10 Prozent waren voll aus der Luft gegriffen, ja. 

Aber die Frage ist, hätten mehr gemault, wenn man für 180 nen Adapter gebraucht hätte, oder umgekehrt??

Aber naja, da hat einfach jeder ne andere Meinung. Glücklicherweise!!

Ich mag mein 301 mit all den Extras......


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Dezember 2010)

Das geschriebene war meine persönliche Meinung, welche ich nicht auf andere übertragen wollte. Für Leute die Verwendung für die gebotenen Features haben, ist es eine tolle Sache.

Fakt ist aber, dass das Mk8 eher ich Richtung AM, Enduro usw. aufgestellt wurde. Für Leute (wie mich) die ihr 301 eher leicht aufbauen wollen, ist das Mk8 einfach ein Rückschritt. Aber solange das Mk5 fährt, muss ich mir ja noch keine Sorgen machen um Sachen wie ISCG, Aschenbecher oder um inkompatible Laufräder


----------



## scylla (10. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Für Leute (wie mich) die ihr 301 eher leicht aufbauen wollen, ist das Mk8 einfach ein Rückschritt.



Ganz ehrlich? 
leichte CC-Fullys gibts von anderen Herstellern bessere


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Dezember 2010)

Leicht ja, aber einen leichteren Rahmen (am besten auch Alu) mit einem ähnlich potenten Fahrwerk und ähnlicher Steifigkeit ist mir bisher, leider noch nicht untergekommen. 

Und das ein 301 immer Heavy-weight aufgebaut sein muss, ist auch ein Märchen


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Dezember 2010)

genau, 10% sind ja wohl völlig aus der luft gegriffen. 90 +10 macht 100 aber ihr habt noch ein paar zielgruppen vergessen. zum beispiel die brakeless fahrer. schade dass man die PM aufnahme nicht gleich komplett runterfräsen kann. und was ist mit mir? ich will v-brakes!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Für Leute (wie mich) die ihr 301 eher leicht aufbauen wollen, ist das Mk8 einfach ein Rückschritt



warum ?
wie viel leichter ist denn ein MK5 in der Realität machbar ?
mit entsprechendem Ehrgeiz lassen sich auch Mk8 leicht aufbauen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Dezember 2010)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ihr habt noch ein paar zielgruppen vergessen. zum beispiel die brakeless fahrer. schade dass man die PM aufnahme nicht gleich komplett runterfräsen kann



damit gehts









525Rainer schrieb:


> und was ist mit mir? ich will v-brakes!




das mit dem bremsen wird eh überschätzt


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum ?
> wie viel leichter ist denn ein MK5 in der Realität machbar ?
> mit entsprechendem Ehrgeiz lassen sich auch Mk8 leicht aufbauen



Ok, soll jetzt nicht in Korintenkackerei ausarten  aber:

Der Mk5 ist roh schon mind. 70 g leichter, je nach Größe. Dann muss ich eine schwere 180mm Scheibe fahren, anstelle von adapterlosen 140 oder 160 mm Scheiben (bei Hope Floatings kann das schon einen Unterschied von 60-70 g ausmachen). Kann meine leichten LR weiter fahren und zwischen den Rädern hin und her wechseln. Brauche keine Tapered Gabel (normale sieht bescheiden aus in tapered Steuerrohren) anschaffen usw. usf.

Der Mk8 ist in seiner Summe schon top und für den Großteil der Besitzer war die Entwicklung schon in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Dan03 (11. Dezember 2010)

Bilder bitte! BITTE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (11. Dezember 2010)

Race 301




jetzt aber mit Sid Gabel und X King Bereifung das ganze bei 11,3kg mit Tacho 

aktuelle Bilder sobald Wetter besser ist


----------



## tommi101 (11. Dezember 2010)

Für einen XL-Rahmen ist das doch ein Traumgewicht...und da ist noch nicht mal fahrlässiger Leichtbau betrieben worden, oder?


----------



## othom (11. Dezember 2010)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Für einen XL-Rahmen ist das doch ein Traumgewicht...und da ist noch nicht mal fahrlässiger Leichtbau betrieben worden, oder?



das ist richtig
man kann hier und da noch was machen, überlege noch ob ich mir Schneebesen montiere


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> ...Brauche keine Tapered Gabel (normale sieht bescheiden aus in tapered Steuerrohren) anschaffen usw. usf...



Eine "normale" 1 1/8" Gabel sieht in dem 1.5 Steuerrohr vom MK1 bis MK7 genauso dämlich aus wie in nem tapered Steuerrohr


----------



## hardflipper (11. Dezember 2010)

Naja, mein MK3 XL wiegt 10,7 mit Fox Gabel und Ron/Ralph. Mit den X-Kings dann immernoch unter 11. 

Ich hab mir auch schon einige Hinterbauten auf Lager gelegt, damit ich wegen eventuellen Schäden niemals auf MK8 downgraden muss.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (12. Dezember 2010)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Naja, mein MK3 XL wiegt 10,7 mit Fox Gabel und Ron/Ralph. Mit den X-Kings dann immernoch unter 11.
> 
> Ich hab mir auch schon einige Hinterbauten auf Lager gelegt, damit ich wegen eventuellen Schäden niemals auf MK8 downgraden muss.





Ich werde mir wohl auch nochmal einen "alten" 301 Rahmen auf Halde legen müssen. Apropos, waren die ersten 301 Chargen so viel steifer wie die neueren ?

Ich habe in der aktuellen MB die Lenkkopf/Tretlager-steifigkeiten gesehen und die Unterschiede sind schon eklatant, zumindest auf dem Papier. Hat da jemand konkrete Erfahrungen zu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Der Mk5 ist roh schon mind. 70 g leichter, je nach Größe. Dann muss ich eine schwere 180mm Scheibe fahren, anstelle von adapterlosen 140 oder 160 mm Scheiben (bei Hope Floatings kann das schon einen Unterschied von 60-70 g ausmachen).



du sparst also ~150g 
wovon max die Hälfte in der rotierenden Masse stecken (Bremsscheiben) was eventuell im direkten Vergleich beim Beschleunigen spürbar ist
das ist sicherlich bei den Gewichtsfetischisten Kriegs entscheidend 



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Kann meine leichten LR weiter fahren und zwischen den Rädern hin und her wechseln.



leicht geht auch mit X12 und da auch noch steifer
zum hin & herwechseln könntest du dir den X12 MK7 Hinterbau für ins Alte besorgen 



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Brauche keine Tapered Gabel (normale sieht bescheiden aus in tapered Steuerrohren) anschaffen usw. usf.



wenn, wie phone geschrieben hat, das Mk1-7 ein 1,5" Steuerrohr verbaut hat, sieht es genauso wie beim Alten aus 
IMHO ist es aber optisch nicht sooo schlimm  






Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Der Mk8 ist in seiner Summe schon top und für den Großteil der Besitzer war die Entwicklung schon in die richtige Richtung.



ich sehe es als konsequente Weiterentwicklung


----------



## kalaus (12. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl auch nochmal einen "alten" 301 Rahmen auf Halde legen müssen. Apropos, waren die ersten 301 Chargen so viel steifer wie die neueren ?Ich habe in der aktuellen MB die Lenkkopf/Tretlager-steifigkeiten gesehen und die Unterschiede sind schon eklatant, zumindest auf dem Papier. Hat da jemand konkrete Erfahrungen zu ?


Vergleich Mk3 zu Mk8, jeweils M bei 75-80kg: 
Lenkpräzision gleich, Mk8 durch X12 und Hinterbaukennlinie/Gleitlager (?) deutlich effizienter. Die Rahmen dürften beide etwa gleich schwer sein, die 140er Bremsscheibe ist bei mir ca 50g leichter als die 180er, dafür aber selbst im Mittelgebirge auf Touren überfordert...
Ich überlege mir gerade das Mk3 auf 130mm aufzurüsten und das Mk8 140 mit 120er Hebeln probeweise umzurüsten. Dürfte dann besser "gehen" als das Mk3  Obwohl das 140er ja auch schon unter 12kg bleibt. 
klaus


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2010)

Fact ist: das MK8 ist ein Quantensprung zum MK2!
ich fahre Beide und das MK8 hat ganz andere Qualitäten, vor allem bergab

MK2




MK8


----------



## kalaus (12. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Fact ist: das MK8 ist ein Quantensprung zum MK2!ich fahre Beide und das MK8 hat ganz andere Qualitäten, vor allem bergab


... nicht nur bergab, für ihn sind ja die Racequalitäten wichtig und genau da find ich das Mk8 auch nochmal besser
btw: nette Bilder vom BB, war aber wohl vergangenes Wochenende?
Wenn ich da grad so rausschau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



klaus


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2010)

war letztes und vorletztes WE. War heute aber auch da oben, alle Wege geräumt und die beiden Stellen bin ich heut auch gefahren, ging prima...

mehr Bilder unter http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7457855 ...so Seite 75 usw.


----------



## Muffley (12. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl auch nochmal einen "alten" 301 Rahmen auf Halde legen müssen. Apropos, waren die ersten 301 Chargen so viel steifer wie die neueren ?
> 
> Ich habe in der aktuellen MB die Lenkkopf/Tretlager-steifigkeiten gesehen und die Unterschiede sind schon eklatant, zumindest auf dem Papier. Hat da jemand konkrete Erfahrungen zu ?



*Achtung, unterschiedliche Einheiten*! In Deinem Bild sinds Nm/°, in der aktuellen MB sind's Nm/mm

Und trotzdem lässt das 301 den Rest der AM-Welt bei den Steifigkeitswerten um Welten hinter sich, wenn die MB noch mutig genug gewesen wäre eine STW Tabelle abzudrucken wär's für die Carbonschüsseln zum Desaster geworden.


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin auch nach mittlerweile 4,5 Jahren mit meinem MK3 zufrieden.
Heute kleiner Ausflug durch die überfluteten Wiesen und Wege neben der Mosel. Pegel ca. 7,5m und 7°C - letzte Woche Pegel ca. 2,5m und -5°C mit Schnee - verrücktes Wetter...


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. Dezember 2010)

Wo bitte hast du die aktuelle MB her, die angeblich doch erst am 14ten am Kiosk ist?
Heißt ja sie müßte schon am 11ten beim Kiosk geliefert worden sein,also gestern...


----------



## MacVelo (12. Dezember 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wo bitte hast du die aktuelle MB her, die angeblich doch erst am 14ten am Kiosk ist?
> Heißt ja sie müßte schon am 11ten beim Kiosk geliefert worden sein,also gestern...



Abo


----------



## Spirit_Moon (12. Dezember 2010)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Wo bitte hast du die aktuelle MB her, die angeblich doch erst am 14ten am Kiosk ist?
> Heißt ja sie müßte schon am 11ten beim Kiosk geliefert worden sein,also gestern...



war Freitag schon im Briefkasten 

hab das Käseblatt aber nur abonniert bzw. Abonnement schenken lassen um den Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel abzugreifen 

P.S.: danke für eure Antworten, das mit den Einheiten habe ich wirklich übersehen. Da muss ich wohl mal das Tafelwerk rauskramen und umrechnen ;-)

Lexle, wie ist deine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (13. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> ...
> 
> MK8



hi carsten, 

scickes photo, 

sag mal welche bremse findest du besser? 
saint oder code?

thx

chris


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2010)

frag mich in 6000 km...so lange hat die code gehalten, davor fand ich sie ganz nett
Momentan punktet die Saint, da da ein Ersatzhebel nur 45 statt 160 EUR kostet.

am roten hab ich jetzt wieder die Luise FR dran, die tut seit 16.000 km!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2010)

Nabend,

hab aus der Not eine Tugend gemacht und einige Teile geändert. Wollte ne neue Gabel und da kam die Lyrik. Aufgrund der Steckachse boten sich die Laufräder an. Der Sattel und die Griffe hab ich mal dazugekauft als farbliche Abrundung. Die weissen Pedale hatte ich zufälligerweise noch...

Vielleicht gefällts ja?!

Schönen Abend allen!
Karsten

MK 3


----------



## bernd e (13. Dezember 2010)

Seit wann hab ich ein XL-Rahmen 




Ein Update von meinem Youngtimer kommt demnächst auch mal


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2010)

stimmt..., aber meiner ist gold..., das wollte ich nur mal festhalten 

Karsten

Edit: DIe KS hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen fällt mir gerade ein...


----------



## Tom-E (13. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> Momentan punktet die Saint, da da ein Ersatzhebel nur 45 statt 160 EUR kostet.


 
Hab auch die Saint dran und bin bisher begeistert, allerdings musste ich erst mal ordentlich von unten entlüften und den ausgleichsbehälter randvoll machen, wie im Saint thread beschrieben, da der Druckpunkt viel zu nah am lenker war. Aber jetzt ist sie (bisher) ein Traum 

@Carsten: Hast du die 180iger Talas/Float dran? Falls ja könntest du mir mal deine Einstellungen/Gewicht nennen? Insbesondere Highspeed Clicks/Druck würd mich mal interessieren da bin ich noch bissel am Einstellung suchen.


----------



## lexle (13. Dezember 2010)

spirit_moon schrieb:


> war freitag schon im briefkasten
> 
> Hab das käseblatt aber nur abonniert bzw. Abonnement schenken lassen um den syntace drehmomentschlüssel abzugreifen
> 
> ...



zu?


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


>



Gefällt! 

Rein optisch passen die weißen Pedale imho sogar besser als #9 in gold


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey Scylla,

danke! Finds auch ganz ok so. Hatte erst arge Bedenken, ob die weissen Laufräder farblich passen aber mir gefällts immer besser! Hurra! 
Die Pedale werd ich bei Gelegenheit mal tauschen. Meine anderen sind defekt und ich weiss noch nicht welche ich kaufen soll. Die #9 wären halt eien Option in gold aber irgendwie hab ich auch ein besseres Gefühl bei den weissen..., naja..., mal sehen...

Schönen Abend noch!
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (14. Dezember 2010)

schönes Rad, schulte, ich würd mal in Erwägung ziehen, die Felgen abzulabeln. (Geht bei DT mit nem Föhn ganz gut)
Die Aufkleber auf dieser Felge haben mir noch niche gefallen, bei deinem Rad stören sie aber besonders.


----------



## FloriLori (14. Dezember 2010)

Abo denke ich. Ich hab den Test auch schon gelesen


----------



## klmp77 (14. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefällt Karstens Rad auch, das Rot wiederholt sich ja hier und da.
Was wiegt denn das Mopped und sagt Dir die 2Step zu?


----------



## Ergowolf (14. Dezember 2010)

Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst...Die Pedale nach der Farbe anstatt nach Funktion auszuwählen...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Dezember 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> schönes Rad, schulte, ich würd mal in Erwägung ziehen, die Felgen abzulabeln. (Geht bei DT mit nem Föhn ganz gut)
> Die Aufkleber auf dieser Felge haben mir noch niche gefallen, bei deinem Rad stören sie aber besonders.


Gute Idee! Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, wollte nur erstmal die Laufräder testen und wenn ich die wieder verkaufen wollen würde, dann macht sich das besser mit Aufklebern. Ich werd mal sehen..., Du hast aber recht und wenn man erstmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde...
Hab aber jetzt noch die Kindshox gestern abend drangeschraubt und eine weisse Hülse verbaut. Da sind ja auch die Farbtupfer in rot und weiss mit bei..., ich ward mal sehen was ich mach auf Dauer.



klmp77 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt Karstens Rad auch, das Rot wiederholt sich ja hier und da.
> Was wiegt denn das Mopped und sagt Dir die 2Step zu?


Hey Mark,
bisher kann ich leider nix zur 2-Step sagen weil ich die vorgestern erst montiert hab. Ich konnte das Vordererad nicht einbauen, weil die Adapter erst Samstag eingetroffen sind. Dauerte leider doch was länger.
Mit P6 war ich bei genau 14 kg. Mit der Kindshock wirds dann wohl noch etwas mehr sein (ist mein Plan das Gewicht etwas zu reduzieren ja gut aufgegangen...)



Ergowolf schrieb:


> Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst...Die Pedale nach der Farbe anstatt nach Funktion auszuwählen...


ist das jetzt ein pissiger Kommentar, weil ich mich mal kritisch zu einem Deiner Beiträge geäussert hab?
Ansonsten: Ja klar wähle ich meine Komponenten nur nach der Farbe aus! Sieht man doch, oder? Den restlichen Blödsinn würde man sich ja wohl sonst auch kaum ans Rad schrauben!
Ach ja: Kein Kommentar zu den Reflektoren am hinteren Laufrad?


----------



## Ergowolf (14. Dezember 2010)

zwar nicht meins, aber der Neubesitzer 









Nach Kundenwunsch im Radhaus Winterlingen aufgebaut, die Laufräder mit den blauen Alunippeln täten mir auch noch gefallen

bin schon sehr auf die Erfahrungsberichte der ersten Ausfahrten gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Sind die Pedale auch nach Kundenwunsch?


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Dezember 2010)

ick will auch sowat (zumindest rahmen und gabel)...welche grösse ist dat denn s oder m
gruss kay


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Sind die Pedale auch nach Kundenwunsch?



ohooohhhh..., vooorsicht! Gaaaanz dünnes Eis!


----------



## [email protected] (14. Dezember 2010)

Mensch Kai - nu doch noch ein 301? Wird die Bude nicht langsam ein bißchen voll?


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Dezember 2010)

naja ick denk ja schon seit ner ganzen weile drüber nach, aber es wird konkreter. es wird nun noch die richtige grösse ermittelt. naja und wat die bude angeht, werden mich wohl der ein oder andere kandidat verlassen müssen,...oder auch nicht, mal sehn....
gruss kay


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ohooohhhh..., vooorsicht! Gaaaanz dünnes Eis!



och, ich kann ja schwimmen 

@wtb rider
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350127
hier werden Sie geholfen


----------



## wtb_rider (14. Dezember 2010)

den hab ick mir schon von vorn bis hinten durchgelesen, danke
genug ot
gruss kay


----------



## ins (14. Dezember 2010)

Hätte ein 301 abzugeben, schaut mal in den Bikemarkt


----------



## Ergowolf (14. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Sind die Pedale auch nach Kundenwunsch?




Da gehe ich einfach mal von aus, da der Monteur sonst keine Eggbeater verbaut hätte.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Radhausschrauber sich unnötige Arbeit machen und Pedale nur zum Zwecke der Demontage anschrauben.


Zu Schulte: Was für einen Beitrag???

Und wenn du mein Posting über Pedalfunktion vor Pedalfarbe als bissig empfindest, so kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen und lasse dir deine Empfindungen.

zu den Laufrädern könnte ich dir ja einen Rat aus DT-Erfahrung geben, behalte den dann aber doch für mich. 
Auch um hier leider ab und an auftauchenden unsinnigen Beiträgen (auch von Nicht-Liteville-Fahrern) keinen Boden zu geben.

Und für Beiträge bei denen die Leser/Forumsnutzer das erkennen (schmecken oder auch Gedanken lesen) sollen, was gemeint ist (Ironie und ähnliches), gibts ja deine Kollegin.

gruß

Wolfgang

P.s. wie heisst ihr eigentlich??


----------



## Ergowolf (14. Dezember 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> ick will auch sowat (zumindest rahmen und gabel)...welche grösse ist dat denn s oder m
> gruss kay




Ist ein S-Rahmen

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (14. Dezember 2010)

ins schrieb:


> Hätte ein 301 abzugeben, schaut mal in den Bikemarkt



die Bilder sind grottenschlecht, sollen die was verbergen


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2010)

Ergowolf schrieb:


> Und für Beiträge bei denen die Leser/Forumsnutzer das erkennen (schmecken oder auch Gedanken lesen) sollen, was gemeint ist (Ironie und ähnliches), gibts ja deine Kollegin.
> 
> gruß
> 
> ...



Wenn mein kleines bisschen Sarkasmus dich jetzt dazu veranlasst hat, deine Bilder zu löschen, tut mir das furchtbar leid. War nicht so gemeint... manchmal überkommt's mich einfach 

Wer mit Ironie nicht leben kann, kann mich ja auf die Ignorierliste setzen.

PS: sollten wir uns mal persönlich treffen, stelle ich mich gerne mit erstem, zweitem und drittem Vornamen vor  (das war jetzt ausnahmsweise mal nicht sarkastisch... hab tatsächlich drei)

Gruß,

das Forenmonster


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. Dezember 2010)

Nabend Wolfgang,

mein Name ist Karsten wie Du meinen Beiträgen unschwer entnehmen kannst, das steht nämlich bei den meisten darunter, Du könntest sogar meinen Nachnamen erspähen, wenn Du Dir Mühe gibst..., und nein, mein Geburtsjahr oder eine sexuelle Vorliebe erkennst Du, wenn Du meinen Nachnamen erblickst, nicht...

Was Deine DT Erfahrung angeht: Uiuiui..., jetzt bin ich aber gespannt was Du mir da vorenthalten möchtest..., kacke..., hätte ichs mir mal nicht mit Dir verscherzt...

Mit Beitrag meine ich das hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7783225&postcount=18
und das
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7783393&postcount=19
und das
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7783422&postcount=20

Hätte ja sein können, dass ich Dir da negativ aufgefallen bin...
Wo wir gerade dabei sind: Dort in den genannten Posts sagst Du, dass der Qia Werbung betreibt. Hier nennst Du den Radlladen wo das MK8 aufgebaut wurde...mmmmhhhh....


Und was das Thema bissig angeht: Mein jetziger Post ist bissig und soll auch so verstanden werden, denn Deine Kommentare empfand ich als, sagen wir mal arrogant...
Wenn ich als einzigen Kommentar zu einem Bild sage: _Ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst...Die Pedale nach der Farbe anstatt nach Funktion auszuwählen... _
dann muss ich wohl damit rechnen, dass dieser nicht unbedingt ironisch aufgefasst wird...

Naja...

Dir aber noch viel Spaß bei der Zweckentfremdung des 901 im Marathoneinsatz... (das wäre so ein Kommentar der mich ebanfalls ärgern würde, denn geht keinen was an, was ich mit meinem Radl so mache...)

KARSTEN


----------



## Ruderbock (15. Dezember 2010)

Nur mal so:

hat jemand auch noch ein paar BILDER???

ist ja schließlich Galerie
LG Jens


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Dezember 2010)

ist schon wieder weihnachtsdepression?

es wäre äusserst angenehm für die restlichen mitglieder dieser bewahranstalt wenn solche animositäten über *PN *geklärt würden.

ciao
flo


----------



## othom (15. Dezember 2010)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Nur mal so:
> 
> hat jemand auch noch ein paar BILDER???
> 
> ...


----------



## haubert (15. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein Bild, von den Vogesen und meinem 301 MK8 mit der 140er Fox. Heute habe ich eine 160er Fox 2011 drin. Es Darf auch gelästert werden, aber dann lästere ich auch

LG
Leo


----------



## uphillking (15. Dezember 2010)

...gelöscht...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (15. Dezember 2010)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> naja ick denk ja schon seit ner ganzen weile drüber nach, aber es wird konkreter. es wird nun noch die richtige grösse ermittelt. naja und wat die bude angeht, werden mich wohl der ein oder andere kandidat verlassen müssen,...oder auch nicht, mal sehn....
> gruss kay


 

ich nehm das phoenix...

die gefahr ist halt nur, daß wenn du aufm 301 unterwegs bist, du den classicscheissdreck nicht mehr fahren magst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Dezember 2010)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass der Eintrag ironisch gemeint war aber kann man nicht auch mal was sinnvolles schreiben wie z.B. Supasini es getan hat?



smiley freie ironie klappt nur innerhalb einer gruppe die sich sehr lange und sehr gut kennt, ansonsten geht das in der regel in die hose. 
es muss ja nicht immer nur sinnvoll sein  aber etwas mehr von den "supanasis und co." und deutlich weniger sticheleien und nörglereien wären wirklich wünschenswert.



schulte69 schrieb:


> Manchmal ist mir das ganze Forum hier echt suspekt geworden. Fänd blöd, wenn hier immer alles laufen gelassen wird, aber wenns mal stichhaltig um eine Meinung geht, dann ist es auch falsch?!



man müsste sich hier intern mal einig sein was gewollt ist. 
sobald gelöscht und/oder sanktioniert wird kommt immer aus irgendeiner ecke einer der "ZENSUR" kreischt ... 

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Dezember 2010)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> ich nehm das phoenix...
> 
> die gefahr ist halt nur, daß wenn du aufm 301 unterwegs bist, du den classicscheissdreck nicht mehr fahren magst...



der ist dir zu klein. ausserdem bekommst du da deine grosslaufräder gar nicht rein.


flo


----------



## scylla (15. Dezember 2010)

@haubert
Ah, dann also nur vorne 160 und hinten 140 mm? 
Hatte ich auch mal probiert (allerdings ohne die Absenkfunktion)... hat mir leider von der Geometrie her nicht getaugt. Daher hätte es mich im Vergleich zu einem 140/140mm Aufbau v.a. interessiert, wie es sich auf Geo und Fahrverhalten auswirkt, wenn man hinten noch die 160er Hebel verbaut.

PS: was du da über die Kashima-Talas schreibst hört sich ja nicht gut an 
Hab mir gerade eben selbst eine zugelegt (für ein anderes Bike). Hoffentlich hält die Beschichtung *knockonwood*


----------



## haubert (15. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja, entschuldiuge hatte ich vergessen.
Hebel 140mm.
Bin aber der Meinung, dass es recht gut geht, da ich sowieso viel aktiv mit den Beinen abfedere und nicht nur drüber laufen lassen will. Vielleicht ändere ich irgend wann meine Meinung, und lasse mich wieder mal überzeugen, aber momentan sehe ich es als sportlichen Anreiz mehr mit den Beinen zu arbeiten.
Lass dich wegen der Beschichtung nicht verunsichern. Wenn ich diese nicht günstig bekommen hätte, würde ich mir mit sicherheit auch die neue nehmen und im Notfall reklamieren. Aber Das kann ja auch mal bei einigen Teilen vorkommen. Wichtig ist ja immer nur, dass es kein genereller Konstruktionsfehler ist. Da es genügend Beispiele gibt, dass diese Beschichtung gut ist und hält, sei Glücklich und gebe nichts auf mein Gewäsch


----------



## knicksiknacksi (15. Dezember 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> der ist dir zu klein. ausserdem bekommst du da deine grosslaufräder gar nicht rein.
> 
> 
> flo


 
tja so wie es aussieht bekomme ich die woanders auch nicht rein bzw so gerade eben.. drive-train mission impossible....aber anderes thema...

content


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Dezember 2010)

och nee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2010)

@haubert: Hättest du mal ein Bild mit abgesenkter Stütze, mich würde mal interessieren wie das mit deinem Zug ist.
Schönes Bike übrigens.


----------



## haubert (15. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @haubert: Hättest du mal ein Bild mit abgesenkter Stütze, mich würde mal interessieren wie das mit deinem Zug ist.
> Schönes Bike übrigens.



Kann ich machen, dauert nur ein wenig, da ich erst mal die Kamera suchen muss.
Ich habe unter dem Unterrohr mit Kabelbindern ein 8mm Schrumpfschlauch befestigt und den Zug durch gelegt. So kann er beim Herunterlassen des Sattels nach vorne ausweichen und er knickt nicht ein. Klappt jetzt seit August ohne Probleme, wobei ein kleines stabileres Röhrchen besser wäre.

Gruß

Leo


----------



## haubert (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
hier sind die Bilder gesten hab ich das nicht mehr gerafft 
Natürlich erst mal augezogen





So sieht dann der Zug vorne aus




Dann ab durch das Röhrchen




Dann Stütze eingefahren




Und das ist der Zug jetzt vorne





und wie gesagt, ein stabileres Röhrchen 5cm länger ist besser. Bis in die Zweite Hälfte des Dämpfers darf das Röhrchen nicht gehen, da sonst der Zug nicht suber einfahren kann und schleift.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2010)

Kann die Bilder nicht sehen??


----------



## Urvieh (18. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal wieder ein Bike 
Rahmen L


----------



## Tom-E (19. Dezember 2010)

hier mal moins


----------



## Carsten (19. Dezember 2010)

das schaut nach 180er Talas aus...und nach Saint Bremse...und alten Kurbeln (wie bei mir)


----------



## klmp77 (19. Dezember 2010)

180 mm im M-Rahmen fahren sich wie?


----------



## hardflipper (19. Dezember 2010)

Deutlich besser als in einem XL.


----------



## Tom-E (19. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> das schaut nach 180er Talas aus...und nach Saint Bremse...und alten Kurbeln (wie bei mir)


 
Ja  Die Kurbel is noch zum Kettenblattgröße testen ausm alten Bike drinnen. War mir nicht sicher was vorne als kleines KB taugt bei 11-36 Hinten. Heute im Schnee war ich echt froh ein 22iger KB zu haben 



klmp77 schrieb:


> 180 mm im M-Rahmen fahren sich wie?


 
Scylla hats im andern Thread recht gut beschrieben find ich: (zwar für 160/140 aber passt 1:1)



scylla schrieb:


> irgendwie ein bisschen wie ein City-Chopper, wenn's nicht gerade bergab geht.


 
Bergauf und in der Ebene sollte man dringend abgesenkt fahren. City-Chopper triffts perfekt  Wobei ich teilweise aufm Weg zum Trail im flachen so fahre - fühlt sich irgendwie spaßig und sehr gemütlich an.

Bergab find ichs mit den 180/160 super, wobei ich bei der Abstimmung zwischen Luftdruck und Highspeed bei der Talas noch am probieren bin. Derzeit mit viel Druck/wenig Sag (ca. 20-25%) ist mir die Gabel abgesenkt zu hart.


Bisher bin ich mit der Gabel aber super zufrieden. Ansprechverhalten ist absolut top und dazu noch die vielseitigen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Ich vermute mal, dass 160mm auch sehr gut passen würde, aber da die 160iger Talas soweit ich weiß statt der Highspeed Einstellung nen Lockout hat, kam sie für mich nicht in Frage. Wer brauch schon nen Lockout an ner 160iger Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (19. Dezember 2010)

Vorne und hinten Reifen drauf,wie bei mir auch


----------



## Urvieh (19. Dezember 2010)

So jetzt aber meins in Groß


----------



## soil (21. Dezember 2010)

Tom-E schrieb:


> Wer brauch schon nen Lockout an ner 160iger Gabel



So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Für mich wäre das einer der wenigen Gründe, zu überlegen, statt der 180er Float eine 160er zu kaufen.

Ist das Ansprechverhalten mit dem einer Stahlfedergabel zu vergleichen?


----------



## Tom-E (21. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, bin bisher immer luft gefahren. Kommt für mich wegen gewicht und einstellbarkeit nich wirklich in frage. Der Carsten hat se ja auch drinn vielleicht kann er dir was zu sagen. Kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass ich das ansprechverhalten im vergleich zu den Luftgabeln, die ich gefahren bin, deutlich besser empfinde.


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Dezember 2010)

Mein neues Fahrrad 
Fährt echt super!


----------



## biker-wug (22. Dezember 2010)

Schöner Aufbau, mal was anderes


----------



## scylla (22. Dezember 2010)

@Konfuzius
du solltest mal ein bisschen aufräumen


----------



## burntaler (22. Dezember 2010)

bin schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Dezember 2010)

Pffff, alphabetisch sortieren kann ich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (23. Dezember 2010)

Wochendarbeit. Oder Weinachten nichts vor


----------



## scylla (23. Dezember 2010)

@burntaler
das is ja kaputt! (du hast die schrauben für die bremsscheiben vergessen) 

viel spaß beim basteln unterm weihnachtsbaum!


----------



## gotti (23. Dezember 2010)

Nett 

Aber wenn Du Dir etwas Arbeit ersparen willst, dann schmeißt Du mindestens den vorderen NobbyNic gleich weg und baust einen angemesseneren Reifen ein, z.B. FatalBert.
So war zumindest bei mir die Abfolge.

Gruß
gotti


burntaler schrieb:


> bin schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Dezember 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mein neues Fahrrad
> Fährt echt super!



Wenn das so weiter geht, können wir im Rhein-Sieg Kreis bald einen Fanclub gründen


----------



## ultra2 (23. Dezember 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mein neues Fahrrad
> Fährt echt super!



Nett

Sieht ein bisschen aus wie meins, nur anderer Hersteller.


----------



## ollo (23. Dezember 2010)

burntaler schrieb:


> bin schon einen kleinen Schritt weiter





sieht aus wie im OP ......Schwester Tupfer und Klemme Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Dezember 2010)

@Burntaler: 

kannst du den Edge/Enve Lenker bitte einmal wiegen. Wie breit ist diese Version genau?

Vielen Dank und Spaß beim Aufbau und Jungfernfahrt


----------



## frogbite (23. Dezember 2010)

@ burntaler:
was ist das für ein Umwerfer? Schaut irgendwie so schön klein aus auf dem Foto.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2010)

sind das schon die neuen xtr pedale mit käfig?
würdest du mal einen schuh reinklicken und von der seite fotografieren?
möchte sehen, ob die sohle überhaupt den käfig berührt.


----------



## holger.frank (23. Dezember 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> sind das schon die neuen xtr pedale mit käfig?
> würdest du mal einen schuh reinklicken und von der seite fotografieren?
> möchte sehen, ob die sohle überhaupt den käfig berührt.


Hatte ich auch erst gedacht, dem ist aber nicht so, die Sohle wird den Käfig nicht berühren!
In der neuesten MountainBike werden die Pedale vorgestellt. Der Käfig ist nur dazu da die Pedale zu schutzen. 

gruss holger


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2010)

schade.
dann hat der käfig keinerlei sinn beim fahren, wenn man vom "anecken" mal absieht?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Dezember 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Mein neues Fahrrad
> Fährt echt super!


----------



## burntaler (25. Dezember 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> @ burntaler:
> was ist das für ein Umwerfer? Schaut irgendwie so schön klein aus auf dem Foto.
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.








frogbite, dass ist ein ganz normaler Shimano XT e-Type. Sieht vielleicht etwas kleiner aus, weil er leicht gekippt daliegt.

so far


----------



## burntaler (25. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @Burntaler:
> 
> kannst du den Edge/Enve Lenker bitte einmal wiegen. Wie breit ist diese Version genau?
> 
> Vielen Dank und Spaß beim Aufbau und Jungfernfahrt








ecco  

Der Edge ist 700 mm breit und hat einen 20 mm rise. Klemmung ist 31.8 mm.

so far


----------



## biker-wug (25. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal wieder meins, aufgenommen am 23. mit dem Handy. 

Jetzt ist fahren wieder unmöglich, unten Eis, darauf Schnee ohne Ende.


----------



## thetourist (25. Dezember 2010)

So sah meins fast jeden Morgen nach der Fahrt zur Arbeit aus. 

Viele Wege hier bei uns sind im Moment unfahrbar, die Radwege an der Mosel sind stellenweise unter Wasser und die Weinbergs- und Waldwege entweder Schnee zu hoch oder Eis. Nach den Feiertagen mal probieren ob dann besser geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbdriver01 (26. Dezember 2010)

Neue bremsen und gabeln.


----------



## BigTobi (26. Dezember 2010)

Gafällt 

kannste mal was zum LRS sagen?

-Gewicht
-Teile
-woher
-vieleicht sogar Preis


----------



## Carsten (26. Dezember 2010)

Seit wann ist Eis ein Grund, dass man nicht fahren kann?
Dafür gibt es Spikes, die hab ich jetzt schon seit 35 Tagen drauf


----------



## biker-wug (26. Dezember 2010)

Spikes hab ich keine, leider.

Werde aber auf längere Sicht nicht drumrum kommen.


----------



## thetourist (26. Dezember 2010)

Du hast ja Recht, bisher hat man sie bei uns noch nie gebraucht. Und jetzt fehlt mir aktuell das Geld dafür. Und ich weiss noch nicht genau welche die beste Wahl sind. Muss mich da mal reinlesen. 

Was würdest du empfehlen?



Carsten schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Eis ein Grund, dass man nicht fahren kann?
> Dafür gibt es Spikes, die hab ich jetzt schon seit 35 Tagen drauf


----------



## biker-wug (26. Dezember 2010)

Vor allem ist für mich die Frage, Spikes auf die vorhandenen Laufräder ziehen, aufs Stadtschlampen, Kindersitz-Hardtail, oder die Tubeless von den Flow werfen und da die Spikes drauf, allerdings ist dass dann nervig, wenn der Schnee, wie die meisten Winter bei uns, taut, dann wieder schneit, dann wieder ein paar Tage nix usw usw usw......


----------



## ruckse (26. Dezember 2010)

mtbdriver1
ist das die Float? Kannst du schon was dazu sagen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Vor allem ist für mich die Frage, Spikes auf die vorhandenen Laufräder ziehen, aufs Stadtschlampen, Kindersitz-Hardtail, oder die Tubeless von den Flow werfen und da die Spikes drauf, allerdings ist dass dann nervig, wenn der Schnee, wie die meisten Winter bei uns, taut, dann wieder schneit, dann wieder ein paar Tage nix usw usw usw......



auf einen billigen 2 LRS 
Gewicht ist bei den Spikes eh zweitrangig


----------



## mtbdriver01 (26. Dezember 2010)

ruckse schrieb:


> mtbdriver1
> ist das die Float? Kannst du schon was dazu sagen?


 
Das ist der 150-120 talas RLC mit kashima coathing.
Sehr geschmiedig mit die kashima coathing, kein ansprechpunt wie die alter fox gabeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auf einen billigen 2 LRS
> Gewicht ist bei den Spikes eh zweitrangig



Ja, aber einen billigen Laufradsatz für X12 hinten und 20mm vorne ist nicht so einfach, hab ich rausgefunden.

250 fürn LRS + ca. 90 für Spikes, 50 für Scheiben und noch einen Kassette ist mir einfach zuviel Geld momentan.

Daher bin ich am grübeln, was ich mache.


----------



## mtbdriver01 (26. Dezember 2010)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Gafällt
> 
> kannste mal was zum LRS sagen?
> 
> ...


 
1754 gram.

Hope pro II naben, weiBe dt swiss competition 2.0 speichen, dt swiss prolock nippel (messing) und notubes ztr arch felgen.

Ich habe das LRS selbst gespeicht, darum war es billiger.


----------



## Tom-E (27. Dezember 2010)

mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> weiße dt swiss competition 2.0 speichen


 
sieht sehr schick aus. hätte auch gerne weiße speichen gehabt, gabs aber leider nich in der kombi mit den dt240iger naben und flow


----------



## Superfriend (27. Dezember 2010)

So, jetzt schmücke ich mich mit fremden Lorbeeren. Das hier hat sich meine Frau aufgebaut:


----------



## burntaler (27. Dezember 2010)

mtbdriver01 schrieb:


>



mtbdriver, was ist das für ein Bremsadapter? Hope ist es wohl nicht...

so far


----------



## paradox (27. Dezember 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> So, jetzt schmücke ich mich mit fremden Lorbeeren. Das hier hat sich meine Frau aufgebaut:



bis auf die bremsen top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Dezember 2010)

@superfriend

nette farbe  (ehrlich)

nur, warum steht das nicht von alleine? die anderen litevilles können das doch auch!


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Dezember 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> @superfriend
> 
> nette farbe  (ehrlich)
> 
> nur, warum steht das nicht von alleine? die anderen litevilles können das doch auch!



das lv hat grad mit seiner fahrerin SIS2010 hinter sich, da kann man(n)frau dann schon mal etwas weich in den knien sein 

ciao
flo


----------



## dragon07 (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi 
@Superfriend saugeil das 301 in der Farbe, hätte ich nicht gedacht das es in der Farbe so geil rüberkommt, welche Rahmengröße ist das ? 

Grüße Ike


----------



## knicksiknacksi (27. Dezember 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> das lv hat grad mit seiner fahrerin SIS2010 hinter sich, da kann man(n)frau dann schon mal etwas weich in den knien sein
> 
> ciao
> flo


 
unverschämt, den kiddies die kicker blockieren.... aber da müsste sie fit gewesen sein, denn nach dem rennen wär es da ziemlich nass gewesen...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Dezember 2010)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> @Superfriend saugeil das 301 in der Farbe, hätte ich nicht gedacht das es in der Farbe so geil rüberkommt, welche Rahmengröße ist das ?
> 
> Grüße Ike



sieht stark nach einer S aus.


----------



## Superfriend (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja ist S 

Als es zu regnen anfing, bin ich schlafen gegangen 

Gruß, "die frau"


----------



## lexle (27. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins, aufgenommen am 23. mit dem Handy.
> 
> Jetzt ist fahren wieder unmöglich, unten Eis, darauf Schnee ohne Ende.




DIETER!!!!

DIE GRIFFE gehn mal gar net


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> DIETER!!!!
> 
> DIE GRIFFE gehn mal gar net



die passen aber doch zu den Pedalen ?


----------



## lexle (27. Dezember 2010)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ja, aber einen billigen Laufradsatz für X12 hinten und 20mm vorne ist nicht so einfach, hab ich rausgefunden.
> 
> 250 fürn LRS + ca. 90 für Spikes, 50 für Scheiben und noch einen Kassette ist mir einfach zuviel Geld momentan.
> 
> Daher bin ich am grübeln, was ich mache.



Reifen wechseln


----------



## biker-wug (27. Dezember 2010)

Was gefallen dir an den Griffen net, die probier ich derzeit mal aus, zuvor hatte ich die Ergon, vielleicht kommen die wieder dran.

Oder müssen es die Syntace sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (28. Dezember 2010)

Was fehlt hier?


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Dezember 2010)

vor allem das Unterrohr!


----------



## bernd e (28. Dezember 2010)

Oh ein schwarzes MK8, toll aufgebaut 

Was fehlt: ein paar Speichen und vor allem die absenkbare Sattelstütze


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2010)

soil schrieb:


> Was fehlt hier?



der Schneeengel !

oder ist das der neue Prototyp vom Mk9 bei dem du das neue im Windkanal optimierte Steuer & Unterrohr  (min. 3% weniger Luftwiderstand!) nicht zeigen darfst weil LV dir den Proto zum testen gegeben hat aber nicht will dass du ihn zeigst oder darüber redest ?


----------



## soil (28. Dezember 2010)

bernd e schrieb:


> Oh ein schwarzes MK8,



falsch.
sechs, setzen!


----------



## soil (28. Dezember 2010)

Habe an dem Tag ca 25 km und 500 hm zurückgelegt und musste fast nicht absteigen. Schneebiken ist cool, vor allem Buckelpisten auf Rodelbahnen. Aber ewig hält die Begeisterung sicher nicht. Wer Zeit hat sollte es auf jeden Fall auskosten. Interessant ist der Aspekt, dass wir auf Gedeih und Verderb auf die Fußgänger angewiesen sind, die uns die Wege platttreten und das Pedalieren so erst ermöglichen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Dezember 2010)

von heute Nachmittag


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön mit der Schärfentiefe gespielt!


----------



## kippi (29. Dezember 2010)

lol, hieß das nicht Tiefenschärfe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2010)

Carsten schrieb:


> sehr schön mit der Schärfentiefe gespielt!



danke 
wenn ich schon die DSLR mitschleppe muss das sein  



kippi schrieb:


> lol, hieß das nicht Tiefenschärfe?



nö, Schärfentiefe passt schon 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schärfentiefe


----------



## MichiP (29. Dezember 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> danke
> wenn ich schon die DSLR mitschleppe muss das sein
> 
> 
> ...



und Deinen Weihnachtsbaum hast Du auch gleich mit entsorgt


----------



## wtb_rider (29. Dezember 2010)

kippi schrieb:


> lol, hieß das nicht Tiefenschärfe?



(klug********rmodusein) das ist in diesem fall zwar richtig aber es gibt beides. (klug********rmodusaus) 

gruss kay
schönes bild btw.....


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach einigen Wochen des Wartens und Schraubens ist meins nun auch endlich fertig  Gabelschaft muss evtl. nochmal gekürzt werden, je nachdem wie sich die Sitzpostion so auf den ersten Ausfahrten bewährt. Reifen vorne ist noch der Ice Spiker Pro (wobei sogar der bei dem angetauten und dann erneut überfrorenen Schnee gestern auch nicht viel half )...

Trotz recht robustem Aufbau bin ich bei rund 12,5 kg rausgekommen


----------



## Qia (30. Dezember 2010)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach einigen Wochen des Wartens und Schraubens ist meins nun auch endlich fertig  Gabelschaft muss evtl. nochmal gekürzt werden, je nachdem wie sich die Sitzpostion so auf den ersten Ausfahrten bewährt. Reifen vorne ist noch der Ice Spiker Pro (wobei sogar der bei dem angetauten und dann erneut überfrorenen Schnee gestern auch nicht viel half )...
> 
> Trotz recht robustem Aufbau bin ich bei rund 12,5 kg rausgekommen



 Sehr Schick!


----------



## nope 75 (30. Dezember 2010)

Find ich auch , mit dem Rot wäre schon fast zu fiel aber die Weissen Speichen lockern das ganze wieder auf. Eine 9,5 von 10 von mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (30. Dezember 2010)

12,5kg sind aber schon ziemlich optimistisch, oder? Auch bei dem Flaschenhalter  ;-)

Der LRS ist gewöhnungsbedürftig....aber auf jeden Fall mal was anderes.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (30. Dezember 2010)

Gewicht kommt so nicht hin ! Aber Hauptsache es macht dir Spass.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2010)

da seh ich rot ! 

bei den Spacern bin ich mit probieren nach den anfänglichen 2cm drunter über 1cm, 1,5cm, 0,5cm nun doch ganz unten angekommen (bei fast gleichem Aufbau aber kürzerem Vorbau)
das Gewicht ist aber eher ohne Pedale (wie in den Magazinen)


----------



## frogbite (30. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Hagen3000,
sehr schön. Wie groß bist Du?
Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

Qia schrieb:


> Sehr Schick!





nope 75 schrieb:


> Find ich auch , mit dem Rot wäre schon fast zu  fiel aber die Weissen Speichen lockern das ganze wieder auf. Eine 9,5  von 10 von mir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Jungs, freut mich sehr, dass es gefällt!


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

tommi101 schrieb:


> 12,5kg sind aber schon ziemlich optimistisch, oder? Auch bei dem Flaschenhalter  ;-)



hehe, ja der Flaschenhalter ist echt sackschwer 



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Gewicht kommt so nicht hin ! Aber Hauptsache es macht dir Spass.



Sind halt bis dato nur addierte Gewichte der (gewogenen!) Einzelteile. Muss mal sehen, dass ich das Realgewicht nochmal irgendwie ermittle. Habe leider keine Hängewaage am Start gerade... Wie auch immer, Gewicht war nicht der primäre Aspekt beim Aufbau (sieht man ja). Eher ein Kompromiss aus Robustheit, Wirtschaftlichkeit und Gewicht.


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, Hagen3000,
> sehr schön. Wie groß bist Du?
> Gruß,
> F.B.



1,84 cm, mit Schrittlänge 92 cm allerdings etwas seltsam proportiioniert


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

michi3 schrieb:


> schade das die rottöne nicht gleich sind und die spacer würde ich schwarz machen



jau, das mit den Spacern habe ich mir am Ende auch gedacht. Vielleicht einen Tick too much... Aber bei dem Spacer-Gerdöns ist das letzte Wort ja eh noch nicht gesprochen.


----------



## bernd e (30. Dezember 2010)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Sind halt bis dato nur addierte Gewichte der (gewogenen!) Einzelteile. Muss mal sehen, dass ich das Realgewicht nochmal irgendwie ermittle. Habe leider keine Hängewaage am Start gerade... Wie auch immer, Gewicht war nicht der primäre Aspekt beim Aufbau (sieht man ja). Eher ein Kompromiss aus Robustheit, Wirtschaftlichkeit und Gewicht.



Habe meinem Weibchen ein Bergamont aufgebaut, Teile gewogen und dann das gesamte Rad: dif. 400 Gramm (schwerer als addition), wobei ich Außenhüllen nicht abgewogen habe, Fett usw. auch nicht 

Optisch hätte ich deinen Aufbau auf 13,1 kg geschätzt  

Ach ja: hebt sich von den vielen schwarzen ab, wobei ich z.B. eloxierte Sun EQ Felgen besser fände (wenn schon farbige sein müssen).

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (30. Dezember 2010)

Da mich die Gabel (DT EXM150)bei einem Test in einem anderen Rad total begeistert hat, hab ich sie meinem 301 auch gegönnt, achja Gewicht wie es da steht (mit der neuen vorderen Shimano Luft Bremsscheibe) 11,95kg. 
P.S. Die schlechte Bildqualität bitte ich zu entschuldigen, war halt schon dunkel im Keller)


----------



## biker-wug (30. Dezember 2010)

@Helium: Ich find die Gabel sieht fast ein bisserl mickrig aus. 

Das schwarz rote zuvor ist mir fast schon zu heftig!!


----------



## tommi101 (30. Dezember 2010)

Was sehen denn meine müden Augen dort im Hintergrund auf Bild 1, Helium?

Ein Trek Rahmen..?
Pah..! 
;-)


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Dezember 2010)

meine müden Augen sehen beim 2ten ein feines altes GT (so als Klassiker) !


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Gewicht kommt so nicht hin ! Aber Hauptsache es macht dir Spass.



Jau, habe es gerade nochmal wiegen können. 12,9 kg so wie es da steht. Nennenswertes Einsparpotenzial wäre für mich halt noch beim LRS (200g), Lenker (100g) und Kurbel (150g) vorhanden. Aber für mich passt das so für's Erste


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Dezember 2010)

michi3 schrieb:


> Boah
> Das schönste 301 was ich bisher gesehen hab
> und noch was schönes im Hintergrund




In der Tat eine elegante Erscheinung  Die Gabel hatte ich noch gar nicht auf dem Radar. Liest sich von den Daten her hochinteressant und auch preislich ist das gute Stück ja auch noch im grünen Bereich fernab von Regionen a la Fox.


----------



## thetourist (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich nen Denkfehler hab, vielleicht liegts auch am Rotwein. 

Das ist ja ein MK8, die Druckstrebe und der Rockguard sind doch von den vorherigen MKs. 

Oder?

Schönes Bike und schön auch mal eins von Helium von der Schaltungsseite zu sehen! (Da war doch auch mal was oder?)


----------



## Helium (30. Dezember 2010)

Nein, das liegt nicht am Wein, trink nur weiter
Das ist ein Vorserien MK8 mit 1.5 Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (30. Dezember 2010)

Na, dann kann ich ja noch ein paar Schluck trinken. Ist das der Syntace Bash?

Habe ich das mit der Schaltungsseite richtig im Kopf, irgendwas von wegen Umwerfer??


----------



## Helium (30. Dezember 2010)

Ja da war mal was, soweit ich weiß gibt es das Teil dann zur Eurobike2011 zu sehen(aber nicht am LV-Stand)


----------



## thetourist (30. Dezember 2010)

Na, dann ist ja noch alles in Ordnung mit meinem Gedächtnis! Prost!


----------



## biker-wug (31. Dezember 2010)

@Helium: Mach mal ein Foto von deinen ganzen LV´s zusammen, würde mich mal interessieren!!

Und eins von dem GT!!


----------



## Hagen3000 (31. Dezember 2010)

lexle schrieb:


> Reifen wechseln



Auch wenn's OT ist, kann ich mich da nur gerade nochmal anschließen. Fahre sowohl auf dem MTB als auch auf meinem Allttagsrad jew. vorne Spikes und musste bis dato noch nicht einmal zurückwechseln seit Winterbeginn. Hinzu kommt, dass die Ice Spiker Pro sich im Gegensatz zu anderen Schwalbe-Reifen EXTREM einfach und schnell aufziehen lassen (sind nicht so 'eng', Wechsel dauert ca. 5 Min. ). Zweiten LRS halte ich da für puren Luxus...


----------



## wildermarkus (31. Dezember 2010)

@ Helium

Sind das die 2,6er Ardent?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (31. Dezember 2010)

2.4Exo


----------



## Stue (31. Dezember 2010)

@Helium,

welchen Kettenstrebenschutz (Größe) verwendest Du genau? Hab bisher für mein MK8 noch nichts Passendes gefunden...

Grüße

p.s.: Schaut fein aus, Dein Liteville...


----------



## Helium (31. Dezember 2010)

SpeedStuff XXL


----------



## biker-wug (31. Dezember 2010)

@Helium: Du kannst doch diesen genialen Protorahmen net hergeben!! Alleins das 1.5er Steuerrohr und die Kettenstrebe mit dem alten RG macht den Rahmen genial selten!!

Hast Du nicht noch ein schwarzes MK8??


----------



## Helium (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja hab noch einen schwarzen, der ist aber anderes aufgebaut. Du hast schon recht der Rahmen ist genial, aber da die Gabel eine Endlösung sein wird und die zu einem schwarzen besser passt, würde ich evtl. tauschen.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Dezember 2010)

Mach das nicht, schwarze Gabel in einem RAW ist doch schick!! Anders müßte ich ja meinen auch tauschen!!


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Dezember 2010)

lack von der gabel ab!!!!!! machs doch nicht so kompliziert!


----------



## Helium (31. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich, warum bin ich nur selber nicht draufgekommen
Nein, das laß ich mal, hab jetzt schwarze 140er Umlenkhebel montiert, so find ich passt es.


----------



## michi3 (31. Dezember 2010)

.


----------



## ollo (31. Dezember 2010)

und hier die letzte Gemeindschaftsgeburt "der Speichenstimmer" und Holden-Cycle für dieses Jahr ........ Krisi-B (der heute mit einem Grinsen Einschlafen wird,.... vielleicht irgendwann)  .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (31. Dezember 2010)

Feines Dingen, Ollo...
Da komme ich noch nicht mal mit meinem 101 ran....muss auch nicht! 

Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## rosenland (31. Dezember 2010)

Helium schrieb:


>





Sehr schön !!
Geile Felgen


----------



## herbstl78 (31. Dezember 2010)

hast du da ein 20er Mountain Goat drauf?


----------



## Helium (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja, 20-36, funktioniert super.


----------



## herbstl78 (31. Dezember 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Ja, 20-36, funktioniert super.



hast du die kurbel abfeilen müssen?


----------



## Helium (31. Dezember 2010)

Nein, XTR geht so, bei den XT Kurbeln muß man meistens etwas feilen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Januar 2011)

Nach einer harten / dreckreichen Saison, komplett zerlegt, geputzt und so gehts jetzt in den Winterschlaf......





Euch allen noch ein gutes neues Jahr

Rüssel


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2011)

Neues Jahr, neues Rad



Gruss
chris


----------



## NoDope61 (1. Januar 2011)

hallo chris, sehr schön geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Januar 2011)

Enduro Seals?
Bringen die was?

Schönes 301 übrigens  Der Aufbau trifft ziemlich genau meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Mr. Nice (1. Januar 2011)

Ich bilde mir ein, dass sich das Ansprechverhalten deutlich verbessert hat allerd. kann ich jetzt nicht sagen ob`s allein am neuen Öl, an den Seals oder an an beiden liegt

Was ich aber sagen kann, ist a) das http://www.pepe-tuning.de/ top ist und b) die Meinungen über die Seals hier und in anderen Foren auseinander gehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=212130 u. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=582186

Gruss
chris


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da seh ich rot !
> 
> bei den Spacern bin ich mit probieren nach den anfänglichen 2cm drunter über 1cm, 1,5cm, 0,5cm nun doch ganz unten angekommen (bei fast gleichem Aufbau aber kürzerem Vorbau)
> das Gewicht ist aber eher ohne Pedale (wie in den Magazinen)



jau, habe jetzt auch mal zwei Spacer weniger probiert und es passt super. Was fährst du für eine Vorbaulänge bei welcher Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und Einsatzbereich?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Januar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> jau, habe jetzt auch mal zwei Spacer weniger probiert und es passt super. Was fährst du für eine Vorbaulänge bei welcher Körpergröße, Schrittlänge und Einsatzbereich?





75mm (bei 700mm Lenkerbreite)
183cm Scheitel bis zur Sohle
~87cm Schrittlänge
Meine Hometrails im Pfälzerwald sind meist tourenlastiges AM Gedöhns mit gelegentlich S2 und sehr seltenen & kurzen S3 Stellen, 1-3 Wochen im Jahr Touren im Alpenraum wenn es zeitlich & familiär passt


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> 75mm (bei 700mm Lenkerbreite)
> 183cm Scheitel bis zur Sohle
> ~87cm Schrittlänge
> Meine Hometrails im Pfälzerwald sind meist tourenlastiges AM Gedöhns mit gelegentlich S2 und sehr seltenen & kurzen S3 Stellen, 1-3 Wochen im Jahr Touren im Alpenraum wenn es zeitlich & familiär passt



Ok, danke für die Info! Ist ja in der Tat alles sehr ähnlich  Vorbau ist bei mir übrigens auch 75mm (Syntace F149) - sieht auf dem Foto durch die Perspektive etwas seltsam (lang) aus.


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

meins, steht übrigens zum verkauf, also das rahmenkit 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (3. Januar 2011)

Was kommt als ersatz?

Gruß


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

ein enduro aus deutschen landen, 
ich mag was individuelleres als ein LV haben.
das LV ist top, kein frage, aber jetzt wird es mal zeit für etwas neues!!!


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2011)

so dreckig wird das aber keiner haben wollen 

Fanes?


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

ähmn wird noch geputzt, besser bilder kommen noch!

ähmn nein, kein fanes


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Januar 2011)

find das Fanes ziemlich vielversprechend  Ist das eigentlich schon lieferbar bzw. hat das jemand bereits probegefahren?


----------



## biker-wug (3. Januar 2011)

Laß mich raten, Nicolai Helius AM??


----------



## Helium (3. Januar 2011)

richtig geraten


----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

right!


----------



## scylla (3. Januar 2011)

@Hagen3000 Schau doch mal ins Alutech-Forum


----------



## biker-wug (3. Januar 2011)

paradox schrieb:


> right!



Welche Farbe nimmst?

Ist schon auch ein feines Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (3. Januar 2011)

ja die farbe geht gerade richtug skyblue... hmm hmm hmm


----------



## Horaff (4. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Neues 301. Leider noch nicht ganz fertig, Schaltzug vorne fehlt noch. Und vorab mit der dicken Totem weil die grad noch übrig war.
Geplant ist eine Fox 36.


----------



## biker-wug (4. Januar 2011)

Wobei die dicke Totem schon zum Rahmen paßt, rein optisch!!


----------



## Horaff (4. Januar 2011)

...warum bekomm ich hier unter mein Text kein Foto eingefügt?


----------



## Horaff (4. Januar 2011)




----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2011)

Fotoalbum -> "BBCode ein/ausblenden" anklicken -> richtige Größe wählen -> passenden BBCode kopieren -> hier einfügen

hat bisher noch immer geklappt


----------



## biker-wug (4. Januar 2011)

Ich helf Dir mal!


----------



## Horaff (4. Januar 2011)

...danke !


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2011)

warum lässt du den zug vom schaltwerk übers steuerrohr kreuzen? 

schicker sattel übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (4. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich nicht ganz Blind bin fehlt der Zug für den Umwerfer ganz 

Pitt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2011)

Pittus schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht ganz Blind bin fehlt der Zug für den Umwerfer ganz



brauch man den ?




hier die Aufklärung


> Hier mal mein Neues 301. *Leider noch nicht ganz fertig, Schaltzug vorne  fehlt noch*. Und vorab mit der dicken Totem weil die grad noch übrig war.
> Geplant ist eine Fox 36.


----------



## Pittus (4. Januar 2011)

Ups, da hätte ich ja die vorherige Seite lesen müssen 

Pitt
PS Neee, nur weiter oben


----------



## Horaff (4. Januar 2011)

Zugverlegung find ich so besser gelöst. Schaltzug für den Umwerfer geht dann rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.


----------



## the-red-planet (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Meins ist heute fertig geworden.
Nach mehrjähriger MTB-Pause, bin ich letztes Jahr wieder vom Virus infiziert worden und wollte erst ein Cube Stereo. Mir wurde dann ein gebrauchter 301 Rahmen angeboten und nach dem ich hier so viele tolle Aufbauten gesehen hatte, hab ich ihn gleich gekauft. Das Ergebnis gibts unten zu sehen. Kanns kaum erwarten zu fahren

Gruß Johannes


----------



## biker-wug (4. Januar 2011)

Schönes Bike, aber ich vermute mal, mit der weissen P6 wirst nicht glücklich werden, wennst den Sattel oft hoch und runter machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (4. Januar 2011)

the-red-planet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meins ist heute fertig geworden.
> Nach mehrjähriger MTB-Pause, bin ich letztes Jahr wieder vom Virus infiziert worden und wollte erst ein Cube Stereo. Mir wurde dann ein gebrauchter 301 Rahmen angeboten und nach dem ich hier so viele tolle Aufbauten gesehen hatte, hab ich ihn gleich gekauft. Das Ergebnis gibts unten zu sehen. Kanns kaum erwarten zu fahren
> ...



Schickes Ding!

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## jaxxxon (4. Januar 2011)

@Horaff:
Tolles Gerät! Darf man fragen, welche Größe der Rahmen hat? Oder kann man das als Laie iwie erkennen...? Sorry für OT, fahre leider (noch) kein LV.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Januar 2011)

the-red-planet schrieb:


>



fein geworden
nette Löcher in der Wand ! 
ist das neben die Matratzen-Einlegeplatte aus einem VW Multivan ?


----------



## Pittus (4. Januar 2011)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> @Horaff:
> Tolles Gerät! Darf man fragen, welche Größe der Rahmen hat? Oder kann man das als Laie iwie erkennen...? Sorry für OT, fahre leider (noch) kein LV.


@jaxxxon
ja kann man erkennen, ist ein L (Größe der "Verstrebung Oberrohr, Sattelrohr) Bei M und S ist da nix.

@the-red-planet
mit dem Vornamen und einem weißen LV mußte fahren wie ein Henker  , macht zumindest der Johannes den ich kenne 

Pitt


----------



## thetourist (4. Januar 2011)

Ich sag mal Größe M. Alles über Größe M hat ne Verstrebung am Sitzrohr/Oberrohr. Ich glaub auch M nebem dem 301 lesen zu können. Bei den MK8 steht die Größe oben auf dem Oberrohr. (Bitte verbessern falls nicht richtig)



jaxxxon schrieb:


> @Horaff:
> Tolles Gerät! Darf man fragen, welche Größe der Rahmen hat? Oder kann man das als Laie iwie erkennen...? Sorry für OT, fahre leider (noch) kein LV.


----------



## Pittus (4. Januar 2011)

Horaff seins ist das schwatte.

Pitt


----------



## wildermarkus (4. Januar 2011)

@ the-red-planet

Schönes Rad

Leg die Bremsleitungen vorne und hinten nach innen!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## coastalwolf (4. Januar 2011)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...danke !




Schöner Aufbau  Was hast Du denn für einen Bashguard an der SLX-Kurbel?


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Januar 2011)

the-red-planet schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Meins ist heute fertig geworden.
> Nach mehrjähriger MTB-Pause, bin ich letztes Jahr wieder vom Virus infiziert worden und wollte erst ein Cube Stereo. Mir wurde dann ein gebrauchter 301 Rahmen angeboten und nach dem ich hier so viele tolle Aufbauten gesehen hatte, hab ich ihn gleich gekauft. Das Ergebnis gibts unten zu sehen. Kanns kaum erwarten zu fahren
> ...



sehr schön!


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Hagen3000 Schau doch mal ins Alutech-Forum



Argh, bevor ich meinem Fahrradfetisch neues Futter gebe muss das schöne 301 erstmal exzessiv bewegt werden und sich das Bankkonto etwas erholen  Aber sind schon wirklich sehr schöne Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (4. Januar 2011)

Upps, ja!! 



Pittus schrieb:


> Horaff seins ist das schwatte.
> 
> Pitt


----------



## the-red-planet (4. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Komplimente. Bei der Rahmengröße handelt es sich um M.


----------



## Mr. Nice (4. Januar 2011)

--


----------



## Horaff (5. Januar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau  Was hast Du denn für einen Bashguard an der SLX-Kurbel?



Danke!. Ist ein Straitline, von der Silent Guide Kettenführung. Gibt es einzeln...http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53456

...feines Aluteil !


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. Januar 2011)

Der weisse Vorbau sowie die Stütze sind einfach zu viel des guten, da der Hinterbau noch schwarz ist. Und irgendwie passt die verbaute Gabel auch nicht so recht zu dem dicken LRS und Bremsscheiben. (nicht von der Optik, sondern vom Einsatzgebiet)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Der weisse Vorbau sowie die Stütze sind einfach zu viel des guten, da der Hinterbau noch schwarz ist. Und irgendwie passt die verbaute Gabel auch nicht so recht zu dem dicken LRS und Bremsscheiben. (nicht von der Optik, sondern vom Einsatzgebiet)



mit dem weiß gebe ich dir Recht
bei der Gabel aber nicht, es muss nicht immer eine dicke Lyrik oder Totem sein


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich genauso, mag auch eher leichte Gabeln. Ich finde halt das der LRS "zu viel" für den Aufbau ist. Der 1750 hätte sicher noch genug Reserven gehabt. Aber wenn der 2350 noch rumlag


----------



## biker-wug (5. Januar 2011)

Ist der 2200 Laufradsatz!!

Der hat einfach auch eine andere Preislage als der 1750er!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Januar 2011)

ist das nicht der preisgünstige 2200er Laufradsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. Januar 2011)

Mea Culpa, hatte vorne nur eine 3 anstelle des "E" gesehen : )


----------



## MarkusL (6. Januar 2011)

Seit gestern bin ich auch stolzer Fahrer eines Liteville!

Nachdem ich mir im November von einem Forumsmitglied für viel zu viel Geld  einen gebrauchten Mk5-Rahmen incl. P6-Carbon-Stütze und Superspin-Steuersatz gekauft hatte, habe ich meinen Urlaub in dieser Woche genutzt um damit mein neues Bike aufzubauen.
Zum Einsatz kamen besagter Rahmen, eine 2011er DT Swiss XMM 140, ein neuer Syntace-Carbon-Lenker und XTR-Umwerfer. Alles andere habe ich von meinem alten Bike übernommen.
Momentan ist ein 90mm-Oxygen-Vorbau montiert. Sobald ich mir über die richtige Länge im Klaren bin, wird dieser durch einen F109 ersetzt.

So wie das Bike auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, bleibt die Hängewaage bei 11,1 kg stehen.


Hier noch mal in groß:
http://[URL="http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20110106-114008-259.jpg"]www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20110106-114008-259.jpg[/URL]
http://www.bildercache.de/anzeige.html?dateiname=20110106-115509-517.jpg


----------



## MarkusL (6. Januar 2011)




----------



## klmp77 (6. Januar 2011)

des g'fallt ma guat.


----------



## coastalwolf (6. Januar 2011)

Horaff schrieb:


> Danke!. Ist ein Straitline, von der Silent Guide Kettenführung. Gibt es einzeln...http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=53456
> 
> ...feines Aluteil !



Danke. Habe ich doch gleich mal für mein 101er bestellt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Horaff (9. Januar 2011)

...vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?? Hab gerade meine Klemmschraube am Hope Sattelklemmer abgerissen. Jetzt überleg ich den Syntace Superlock 2 zu bestellen. Ich hab ne Kindshock mit einer Reduzierhülse drin, passt der Syntace? Weil die Reduzierhülse hat ja oben einen Rand das sie nicht ins Sattelrohr reinrutscht und der Schnellspanner hat oben neDichtung....???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soil (9. Januar 2011)

verstehe das Problem nicht. Es gibt hier doch viele, die eine kindshock mit Reduzierhülse in Kombi mit der Klemme fahren.


----------



## Horaff (9. Januar 2011)

soil schrieb:


> verstehe das Problem nicht. Es gibt hier doch viele, die eine kindshock mit Reduzierhülse in Kombi mit der Klemme fahren.



...wenn das passt ist es gut !


----------



## soil (9. Januar 2011)

Der Rand schaut halt oben raus.


----------



## Horaff (9. Januar 2011)

soil schrieb:


> Der Rand schaut halt oben raus.



kann man die dichtung vom superlock abnehmen?


----------



## soil (9. Januar 2011)

ja


----------



## bernd e (22. Januar 2011)

Aktuelles Update meines 301:
- neue NC17 Sudpin III (die alten hat mein Weibchen bekommen  )
- eigenbau Fernbedienung für die KS i950
- RS Monarch RT3 (noch nicht eingefahren)

sonstiges:
- RS Lyrik Coil U-Turn
- Qia MK x.5 Hebel
- X.0 Trigger, Schaltwerk
- XTR Umwerfer
- XT Kurbel
- Juicy 7 203/185
- KS i950
- Syntace F149 60mm
- Syntace Vector 7075 760mm
- DT 240, ZTR Flow LRS mit Ardent und Advantage


----------



## MichiP (22. Januar 2011)

*Wirklich eine Schande*




bernd e schrieb:


>










das Liteville keine silbern eloxierte Rahmen mehr anbietet. Finde das Bike


----------



## dirtyfaces (22. Januar 2011)

Update 2011

Hab jetzt endlich mein Projekt Lefty am Liteville verwirklicht. Ist ne Lefty Max 130 carbon ~ 1350 gr plus Lefty4All Adapter ~ 200 gr gekürzt. Laufradsatz vorne Cdale Lefty silber mit rotem Abzieher, hinten Hope pro II in silber. Felgen ZTR Flow, CX Ray Speichen und rote Alunippel. Denke mal zum alten Aufbau mit Magura Thor 2008 mit 20mm Steckachse, DT 5.1 Felgen, hinten DT 340, vorne Specialized und Comp Speichen hat es ein knappes Kilo abgespeckt. Hab das ganze aber noch nicht gewogen. Bin aber vor allem wegen der Performance auf die Lefty umgestiegen. Erster Fahreindruck war erste Sahne, längere Tour steht aber noch aus.


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Der AM Jahrgang 2011Jetzt mit Schweitzer Taschenmesser...


----------



## uphillking (23. Januar 2011)

WTF ist das für ne hässliche Trinkflasche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (23. Januar 2011)

@votecoli

sehr schön
Ich find die Gabel ja genial, wie taugt sie dir?


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

@uphillking: Sponsered by Arbeitgeber..(Nicht meinem!)

@heliumie Gabel ist einfach super! Wiege nackig 95kg und sie fühlt sich Sacksteif anWenns so weiter geht weiß ich nicht warum die keine Lobby hat
(Deine Meinung war übrigens mit Ausschlaggebend das jetzt hier zwei 301 mit der EXM rumturnen)


----------



## Helium (23. Januar 2011)

Freut mich das sie dir taugt
In meinem Bekanntenkreis geht nach den Testfahrten mit meinem Rad auch grad das große Umrüsten los


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Da werden wohl bald die Preise steigen..Nochmals danke für deinen Ausführlichen BerichtSchön das es noch User gibt die im Liteville-Forum sinnvolles schreiben


----------



## lexle (23. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Der AM Jahrgang 2011Jetzt mit Schweitzer Taschenmesser...




Fährst du die mit 160er Hinterbau in Kombi?


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Nein, 140er! Hatte am Anfang 160er Hebel mit der Revelation! Meiner Ansicht Geometrietechnisch grausigDann Vorne 36er fox: Von der Geometrie super aber mit meinem Kampfgewicht das bekannte Problem mit dem Hinterbau! Da es ja auch noch das 901 gibt mit dem ich entgegen allen Unkenrufen letztes Wochenende auf einer 1450hm Tour war gibt, jetzt endlich sinnvoller Aufbau als AM


----------



## lexle (23. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Der AM Jahrgang 2011Jetzt mit Schweitzer Taschenmesser...




Fährst du die mit 160er Hinterbau in Kombi? wie fährst sich das?


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

post 2158


----------



## lexle (23. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> Nein, 140er! Hatte am Anfang 160er Hebel mit der Revelation! Meiner Ansicht Geometrietechnisch grausigDann Vorne 36er fox: Von der Geometrie super aber mit meinem Kampfgewicht das bekannte Problem mit dem Hinterbau! Da es ja auch noch das 901 gibt mit dem ich entgegen allen Unkenrufen letztes Wochenende auf einer 1450hm Tour war gibt, jetzt endlich sinnvoller Aufbau als AM



Danke. Fast vermutet. Da wir bis auf 2 Kilo in der Gleichen Liga spielen hört sich das mit dem Downgrade auf 140 mm gar net schlecht an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Kanns dir wirklich nur empfehlenDu wirst den Hinterbau nicht wiedererkennen. Für mich nach einigen Kombis die wirklich sinnvollste Alternative


----------



## lexle (23. Januar 2011)

votecoli schrieb:


> post 2158



jau.. kiste hatte grad nen hänger


----------



## kieverjonny (23. Januar 2011)

@votecoli;

ich bin diese Gabel auch mal Probe gefahren und hat mich nicht so angesprochen.
Habe ungefähr das gleiche Gewicht, hatte aber das Problem, das ich für ein feines Ansprechverhalten,extrem viel Sag fahren mußte und so nicht mehr viel von den 150mm übrig war.
Die Gabel war aus 2009, bei den aktuellen Modellen soll sich ja einiges im inneren verändert haben.

Das Gewicht ist natürlich ein Traum und die Farbe passt optisch 1 a-

gruss
kiwi


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Ja genau das waren meine Bedenken! Ist jetzt das 2011 Modell und Gestern bei Minusgraden und nicht Annähernd Einfahrzeit war die positive Überraschung echt groß


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Januar 2011)

...noch ein zufriedener DT SWISS Suspension Rider


----------



## votecoli (23. Januar 2011)

Seehhhrrr lecker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Januar 2011)

Schönes Bike, allerdings wundert es mich, dass du mit dem Versatz nach hinten der Sattelstütze zurecht kommst.

Ging bei mir überhaupt nicht!!

Welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## icube (23. Januar 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Freut mich das sie dir taugt
> In meinem Bekanntenkreis geht nach den Testfahrten mit meinem Rad auch grad das große Umrüsten los



aber hallo  ich bekomm meine nächste woche wenn auch nicht an nem liteville!


----------



## scylla (23. Januar 2011)

So langsam glaub ich's, dass an der neuen DT Gabel was dran sein muss... wenn ich nicht so restlos begeistert von meiner Vanilla wäre  ...


----------



## berkel (23. Januar 2011)

Nach den begeisterten Berichten über die DT EXM steht sie bei mir auch auf der Liste für mein neues Projekt. Alternative wäre noch die BOS Deville als 140er Version, die ist mit knapp 2,1 kg aber auch deutlich schwerer. Nur die unsinnige 15mm Steckachse stört mich, besonders weil ich gern die Möglichkeit hätte schnell mal das 20mm VR vom DH-LRS einzubauen, da müsste ich dann erst die Endkappen wechseln .


----------



## Sledge (23. Januar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Nach den begeisterten Berichten über die DT EXM steht sie bei mir auch auf der Liste für mein neues Projekt. Alternative wäre noch die BOS Deville als 140er Version, die ist mit knapp 2,1 kg aber auch deutlich schwerer. Nur die unsinnige 15mm Steckachse stört mich, besonders weil ich gern die Möglichkeit hätte schnell mal das 20mm VR vom DH-LRS einzubauen, da müsste ich dann erst die Endkappen wechseln .



Mh, vielleicht verwechsel ich da was, aber laut BOS hp gibts die Deville auch mit 20mm Achse


----------



## Helium (23. Januar 2011)

Berkel meinte das Ihn die 15mm Steckachse an der DT nevt, nicht an der BOS.
Das mit dem absolut unnötigen 15mm Quatsch ist auch das einzige was mich wirklich stört, da es vorallem bei den DT Naben zwar wenig Aufwand ist, aber man das richtige Wekzeug haben bzw. bauen muß, da die Endkappen der 240OS nicht zum stecken sind wie bei der 440 sondern mit Gewinde und da lässt sich die Bremsscheibenseite oft ganz schön bitten bis die aufgeht.


@icube

cool, wirst begeistert sein, versprochen

@kieverjonny

du kannst die 2009er nicht mit der 2011er vergleichen, wurde komplett überarbeitet.


----------



## ML-RIDER (23. Januar 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, allerdings wundert es mich, dass du mit dem Versatz nach hinten der Sattelstütze zurecht kommst.
> 
> Ging bei mir überhaupt nicht!!
> 
> Welche Pedale sind das?




haste recht, ging bei mir auch nicht, habe den Sattel mittlerweile auch ganz nach vorne geschoben.

das sind die Sixpack Icon Pedale.


----------



## 147ar (23. Januar 2011)

DT Gabel einfach Top 
fahr sie schon fast ein jahr 






gruß 147ar


----------



## Qia (24. Januar 2011)

147ar schrieb:


> DT Gabel einfach Top
> fahr sie schon fast ein jahr
> 
> 
> ...



Das schaut so cool aus das Bike!
Ich finde, die wenigen weißen Elemetnte sehr Schick.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## pm.andy (26. Januar 2011)

Und noch ein MK 7,5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (26. Januar 2011)

interessante kettenführung, eigenbau?


----------



## Hans (26. Januar 2011)

sehr schön

was ist das für ein Lenker ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> sehr schön
> 
> was ist das für ein Lenker ?



ein schicker!


----------



## Hans (26. Januar 2011)

was schickt der


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2011)

der schicke schickt ein lächeln.........


----------



## Vogone (26. Januar 2011)

Und hier meine neue Schönheit. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen wird darf sie morgen draußen spielen gehen...






Grüße vom Vogonen


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Januar 2011)

Das 301 sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber war der Trockenbauer/Maler/Putzer denn besoffen als er die Wand im Hintergrund gespachelt hat 

Ist das ein S oder M Rahmen ? Kann man die DT-Aufkleber eigentlich von den Felgen entfernen ?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Januar 2011)

Bei der Spacer-Vorbau-Lenker-Barend-Kombi bekomme ich Augenkrebs!!!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Januar 2011)

Die Spacer kommen sicher noch weg, wenn die endgültige Position gefunden ist. Rein optisch sind die Hörnchen fragwürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (26. Januar 2011)

Oje oje er hat die Reifen nicht gleich auf die Felgen gemacht!!

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2011)

wer hier sein bike reinstellt, muss schon eine masoader haben.
kann nicht mehr lange dauern, dann ist die sattelposition dran..............


----------



## Vogone (26. Januar 2011)

Olá

Ja, die Aufkleber kann man abknibbeln, ist aber eine elende Arbeit. Mal sehen, vielleicht heute nebenher beim Fußball schauen...
Der Rahmen ist S, bin auch einen M probe gefahren, habe mich aber dann für die agilere Variante entschieden.

An den Spacer-Turm werde ich rangehen wenn die ersten Kilometer abgespult sind. Abschneiden kann man ja immer...andersrum ist halt doof.

Die Hörnchen sehen auf dem Foto schlimmer aus als in RL, da ich gerne auch längere Touren fahre ist es mir das Wert.

'ne Masoader habe ich definitiv nicht, ich freu' mir aber ein Bein ab das die Kiste endlich fertig ist. Heute kann mir glaube ich nix die Laune versauen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2011)

Vogone schrieb:


> ................
> 'ne Masoader habe ich definitiv nicht, ich freu' mir aber ein Bein ab das die Kiste endlich fertig ist. Heute kann mir glaube ich nix die Laune versauen



Na dann ist es ja gut!


----------



## pm.andy (26. Januar 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> interessante kettenführung, eigenbau?



Ja , richtig. Kabelbinder,Dieselschlauch, ein Spacer aus einer RS Recon.
kosten ca. 2cent Einbauzeit ca. 20 min.


----------



## pm.andy (26. Januar 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> sehr schön
> 
> was ist das für ein Lenker ?


Race Face Atlas, gekürzt auf 760mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (26. Januar 2011)

Nach langem Teilesammeln ist mein Mk7-Marathonaufbau endlich fertig. 





Da mir für den Marathoneinsatz mein 101 einfach zu hart geworden ist bzw. man(n) eben nicht jünger wird, musste ein neues adäquates Arbeitsgerät her 

Teileliste reiche in die Tage mal nach. Gespannt bin ich vorallem auf die DT Swiss Gabel. 

Mit solider NN-Bereifung wiegt das Bike ziemlich genau 12kg. Neue Gewichtsrekorde waren allerdings auch nicht mein Ziel. Vielmehr wollte ich einen sportlichen Sorglos-Aufbau mit ausreichend Federweg. Schließlich muss man die Chance bei den Marathons nutzen und die während den Anstiegen verlorene Zeit im Downhill wieder aufholen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Januar 2011)

geile Farbe !

bei euren XL Sattelauszügen wird mir immer wieder schwindlig  

aber ist die Gabel (150mm?) für Marathon nicht ein wenig lang ?


----------



## Prwolf35 (26. Januar 2011)

Cooles Bike 
Je öfter ich die Dt-Gabel sehe umso mehr will ich sie auch!
oh man.......


----------



## Vogelsberger (26. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder ein Non-DT-Fork mit passender Stütze:




Der ominöse Matchmaker-X Reverb Hebel:


----------



## biker-wug (26. Januar 2011)

Warum ominös?

Ansonsten schönes Teil, wobei das Marathon LV weiter oben auch was hat. Interessante Farbe......


----------



## Helium (27. Januar 2011)

@helldriverchris

richtig schön


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2011)

DT, DT, DT, wo man hinschaut  
Wird das die neue Liteville-Einheitsgabel? 

@helldriverchris
die rahmenfarbe passt irgendwie zum vorhang


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> DT, DT, DT, wo man hinschaut
> Wird das die neue Liteville-Einheitsgabel?


 
Verarbeitungstechnisch einfach ein Traum und der erste Eindruck beim Rollen in der Tiefgarage paßt auch. Tendenziell sportlich straff. Aber so solls schließlich bei dem Rad auch sein. 



scylla schrieb:


> @helldriverchris
> die rahmenfarbe passt irgendwie zum vorhang


 
Der Platz fürs Foto war auch wohlbedacht  Du kannst die Vorhänge ruhig noch ein bisschen diffamieren. Dann habe ich neue "Argumentions-Munition" gegenüber meiner Frau.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @helldriverchris
> 
> richtig schön


 
Danke  Es macht mich nur nachdenklich, dass Dein RAW-Aufbau auch nicht schwerer ist. Da muss ich wohl bei den Laufrädern irgendwann noch ein bisschen Potential heben


----------



## rosenland (27. Januar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Nach langem Teilesammeln ist mein Mk7-Marathonaufbau endlich fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sieht klasse aus! Immer wieder schön eine andere Farbe zu sehen. 
Die Oberfläche sieht irgendwie auch leicht stumpf / matt aus, das gefällt mir. 

Hochglanzlackiert geht gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus! Immer wieder schön eine andere Farbe zu sehen.
> Die Oberfläche sieht irgendwie auch leicht stumpf / matt aus, das gefällt mir.
> 
> Hochglanzlackiert geht gar nicht...


 
Man kann beim Finish zwischen matt und glänzend wählen. Für mich gabs da auch keine Frage welche Wahl ich treffe.


----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Der Platz fürs Foto war auch wohlbedacht  Du kannst die Vorhänge ruhig noch ein bisschen diffamieren. Dann habe ich neue "Argumentions-Munition" gegenüber meiner Frau.



Neee, nix diffamieren.
Du musst das einfach geschickter anstellen: "Schatz, ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich statt Biken zu gehen jetzt ins Textilgeschäft fahre und uns neue Vorhänge aussuche, die ich dann selbstverständlich auch noch aufhänge, während ich die Alten wasche, bügle und fürs Einmotten vorbereite. Und als Ersatz für das schöne Blumenmuster schenke ich dir einen riesengroßen Strauß Rosen". 
So klappt das bestimmt


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Neee, nix diffamieren.
> Du musst das einfach geschickter anstellen: "Schatz, ich hab mir gedacht, dass ich statt Biken zu gehen jetzt ins Textilgeschäft fahre und uns neue Vorhänge aussuche, die ich dann selbstverständlich auch noch aufhänge, während ich die Alten wasche, bügle und fürs Einmotten vorbereite. Und als Ersatz für das schöne Blumenmuster schenke ich dir einen riesengroßen Strauß Rosen".
> So klappt das bestimmt


 
Bekomme ich eine Erfolgsgarantie von Dir? Eigentlich grenzen all die Tätigkeiten an seelische Selbstkasteiung

Die Dinger wurden extra bei Ebay gebraucht ersteigert  Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon auf der Siegerstraße gesehen, da sie als Neuware beim 
große "I" bedauerlicherweise nicht mehr im Sortiment waren.

LG 

P.S.: Hast Du eine rote Couch auf der ich mein Blümchen-Trauma behandeln lassen kann.


----------



## Helium (27. Januar 2011)

Bin gespannt wie dir die Gabel taugt, die XMM ist halt schön straff für max. Effizienz und Vortrieb, also genau richtig für den Einsatzbereich den du mit deinem Aufbau abdecken willst, die EXM ist da komfortorientierter.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber ist die Gabel (150mm?) für Marathon nicht ein wenig lang ?




Ist doch die XMM 140. 

Das 301 sieht Klasse aus. Sogar die Decals auf der Stütze wurden entfernt


----------



## hardflipper (27. Januar 2011)

Das orangene Teil ist wunderprächtig!


----------



## fofiman (27. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Ist doch die XMM 140.
> 
> Das 301 sieht Klasse aus. Sogar die Decals auf der Stütze wurden entfernt



...genau mein Thema:
hat jemand Erfahrungen, womit man am besten die Syntace Schriftzüge auf Lenker/Vorbau entfernen kann?


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Januar 2011)

schöne vorhänge und schönes liteville, gibts mehr fotos vom haus?


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> schöne vorhänge und schönes liteville, gibts mehr fotos vom haus?


 
Immer schön rein in die Wunde  Ich richte eine Homepage zum kostenpflichtigen Download ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2011)

mein Beileid zum Fliesenboden im Wohnraum ;-)


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> mein Beileid zum Fliesenboden im Wohnraum ;-)



Gleich gibts wieder eine Ermahnung für den OT-Müll. Die Baudiskussion hatten wir doch erst im BlaBla-Thread. Wobei ich jetzt das Problem mit den Granit nicht verstehe. Das waren freie Beweggründe und die wurden von uns noch keine Sekunde bereut.

OT off

Vielleicht sollte jeder in Zukunft ein weißes Leinentuch hinter seinen Fotos aufhängen. Ansonsten wird er nicht nur für sein Bike bzw. den vermeintlich falschen Dämpfer angemacht, sondern auch noch für Haus und Hof. 

...und guter Geschmack macht bekanntlich einsam


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2011)

Ich bin einfach kein Fan von "kalten" Bodenbelägen.
Mehr nicht.

Einfach ein Statement, wie das von Rainer.

Langsam frag ich mich, was hier los is.
alles Mimosen?
Seid doch einfach mal stark genug,
Um auch negative Beiträge zu akzeptieren.

Irgendwie werden die nämlich durch eure dummen Kommentare und Zurechtweisungen
erst komisch.

Irgendwie is hier jeder extrem auf Verständnis und Harmonie eingestellt und agieren auch passend defensiv und kopflastig.
Und dadurch wirds erst richtig SCHEIXXE!

Meint ihr durch euren schmusekurs gibt's Punkte bei den Herstellern???

Edith: damit meine ich jetzt nicht explizit dich, Chris!


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach kein Fan von "kalten" Bodenbelägen.
> Mehr nicht.
> 
> Einfach ein Statement, wie das von Rainer.
> ...



Wenn Du Dir meine Antworten an Scylla und Rainer durchliest, dann solltest Du eigentlich eine gehörige Portion Selbstironie entdecken. Die steckt übrigens auch in meinem letzten Satz der Antwort auf Dein Posting. 

Irgendwann wirds nur langweilig und der Thread hat eben einen Namen in dem die Worte Galerie und 301 vorkommen. Irgendwo gibts im Netz aber bestimmt auch den Thread "Zeigt her Eure Bodenbeläge"  

Ich kann auch nichts dafür, dass ich leider nicht in der Lage bin ein unscharfes Handy-Bild aus dem Keller bei schlechtem Licht und am besten noch "von oben drauf" zu posten.


----------



## der-gute (27. Januar 2011)

Das meine ich ja auch nicht.

Mir geht's eher um das fremdschämen, 
das für andere rechtfertigen, 
das ja keinen Wind machen!


----------



## MarkusL (27. Januar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Nach langem Teilesammeln ist mein Mk7-Marathonaufbau endlich fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
12 kg, ups. Ich hab' nen recht ähnlichen Aufbau und bin (in L) bei 11,1kg, ertaunlich.
Ist das eine Single Shot oder ein 2010er-Gabel?
Darf man fragen wie groß Du bist?
Optisch ein echt schönes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (27. Januar 2011)

@fofiman
kennst Du die blau/roten Radiergummis noch?
Mit der blauen seite gehts wunderbar
Gruß Ralf


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Januar 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> 12 kg, ups. Ich hab' nen recht ähnlichen Aufbau und bin (in L) bei 11,1kg, ertaunlich.
> Ist das eine Single Shot oder ein 2010er-Gabel?
> Darf man fragen wie groß Du bist?
> Optisch ein echt schönes Rad.



Das ist eine 2011er Twin Shot. Ich bin 1,91m.

Hier mal eine Teilliste um ein bisschen Licht in die Gewichtsdiskussion zu bringen (Gesamtgewicht ziemlich genau 12 kg). 

Rahmen *Liteville 301 Mk7 XL* 3077g
Gabel* DT Swiss XMM 140mm *(inkl. Steckachse) 1728g 
Laufräder *WhizzWheels DT 240 OS, Mavic 717, DT Supercomp* 1567g
Reifen *Schwalbe Nobby 2,25"* 1060g
Schläuche *Schwalbe SV14 *252g
Kurbel *XTR *791g
Schalthebeln *XT *250g
Schaltwerk *XT *227g
Umwerfer *XT *166g
Kassette* XT *301g
Kette *KMC X9L gold* 285g
Bremse *Magura Marta 2007 180/160 *406/359g
Vorbau *Syntace F109 100mm* (inkl. Kappe+Shr.) 128g
Lenker *Syntace Duraflite Carbon 31,8mm / 630mm *153g
Sattelstütze *Syntace P6 *284g
Sattel *SQLab 611* 261g
Griffe *Ergon GX1 *134g
Pedale *XTR* 324g

Anhang anzeigen 301 XC Gewicht.pdf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2011)

Komisch, komisch.. 

Ich habe ein MK7 in L
-kpl. XTR 970
-LRS 1560g (Hope & DT)
-Rocket Rons´
-Reba SL _tuned_ und umgebaut auf 115mm , ca. 1580g

..ich taumel auch so bei 11kg rum.
Oder meine Waage ist echt Müll..!?

Sorry, schxxx Bildqualität !!


----------



## MarkusL (27. Januar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das ist eine 2011er Twin Shot. Ich bin 1,91m.


 
Ich dachte, die 2011er Twin Shot sei immer weiß, und die Single Shot schwarz.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Januar 2011)

@taunusteufel:

Rahmengröße + Pulverung sind schon ca. 300 g mehr. Dann Sattel 100 g, Antrieb 150 g. Reifen 100 g. Das kommt schon hin.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @taunusteufel:
> 
> Rahmengröße + Pulverung sind schon ca. 300 g mehr. Dann Sattel 100 g, Antrieb 150 g. Reifen 100 g. Das kommt schon hin.




Gerade deshalb. Ich hätte mehr Unterschied erwartet.. 

Mist, ich war sooo nass beim Aufbau auf das Bike, dass ich auf´s Wiegen aller einzelnen Parts teilweise verzichtet habe.

Inzwischen sind noch diverse Ti-Schrauben und Floating-Discs 180/160 verbaut.
Muss wohl nochmal investieren..   
Dachte an eine Durin Marathon 120 oder eine neue 120mm Sid. Mal sehen...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Januar 2011)

Meine Kiste mit vergleichbaren Setup (leichtere LR, etwas schwerer Antrieb) wiegt ca. 11.2 kg. Um niedrige 10.xx oder gar unter 10 kg zu kommen, muss man verdammt viel Geld reinstecken und selbst dann noch Kompromisse machen .

Ich hatte mal Sub10 geplant, aber wieder verworfen da mich die Umrüstung mindestens den Preis eines Custom made Titan Rahmens aus einer amerikanischen Kultschmiede gekostet hätte 

[ein wenig übertrieben geschätzt: 1000 Euro Kurbel, 1000 Euro Laufräder, 700 Euro Antrieb incl. Pedale, Stütze+Lenker+Sattelklemme 650 Euro, Gabel mit Zubehör 1200 Euro]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Meine Kiste mit vergleichbaren Setup (leichtere LR, etwas schwerer Antrieb) wiegt ca. 11.2 kg. Um niedrige 10.xx oder gar unter 10 kg zu kommen, muss man verdammt viel Geld reinstecken und selbst dann noch Kompromisse machen .
> 
> Ich hatte mal Sub10 geplant, aber wieder verworfen da mich die Umrüstung mindestens den Preis eines Custom made Titan Rahmens aus einer amerikanischen Kultschmiede gekostet hätte




Also die 10,5kg strebe ich mal an.
Alleine die lange P6 und die Syntace-Klemmschelle wiegen ja Tonnen..
Der Syntace Carbon-Lenker wandert ebenfalls an ein anderes Rad.
Hier kommt was ebenso leichtes, aber was breiteres.
Aber ich will es auch nicht zu sehr in seiner Funktion beschneiden - da hast du schon Recht!! Und halt das liebe Geld..


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Januar 2011)

Ich täte da eher an Gabel, Laufrädern und vor allem der Bremse ansetzen. Mit der Sid 120 WC sollten fast 300 g weggehen. Brauchst dann aber einen anderen unteren Steuersatz.

Sattelstütze kürzen bringt nicht so viel, und andere Hersteller die "viel" leichtere Stützen haben sind entweder sehr teuer, sind zu kurz oder haben einen beschränkten Verstellbereich, oder alles zusammen  ;-).


----------



## fofiman (28. Januar 2011)

rallleb schrieb:


> @fofiman
> kennst Du die blau/roten Radiergummis noch?
> Mit der blauen seite gehts wunderbar
> Gruß Ralf



Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Ich war wohl etwas zu sehr auf Chemie fixiert.
Werde ich doch direkt mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (30. Januar 2011)

Vorher :








Nachher : 










Leider passt die Kurbel nicht mit der Kettenführung  Die steht nämlich über die Kettenstrebe ab.

Bei der Bremse bin ich mir farblich nicht mehr sicher ob die noch passt....

Was meint ihr? Was sollte ich evtl. farblich noch anpassen?


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2011)

das sieht ja mal scharf aus 

wo hast du das eloxieren lassen? vorher sandgestrahlt? wie viel hast du dafür gelöhnt? 

auch haben will... 

PS: bremse passt! macht doch einen schönen kontrast zum rahmen.


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Januar 2011)

die verschiedenen rottöne sind jetzt aber ultrastörend. aufkleber dämpfer ab und die ks gegen eine rs tauschen oder die ringe schwärzen oder mit abflussreiniger ihrer eloxalschicht entledigen.
der rahmen und die felgen schaun wirklich cool aus!


----------



## biker-wug (30. Januar 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus und das obwohl ich nicht auf Grün stehe.

Bremse gefällt mir nicht mehr wirklich dazu......


----------



## uphillking (30. Januar 2011)

Wozu braucht ein solcher "Leichtaufbau" (Speiseeisgabel, Marta, KCNC, Barends) Remote-Stütze und FatAlbert ?
Irgendwie inkonsequent.
Grün ist Geschmackssache, aber das Rot und Weiß muss jetzt weg. Und die ollen Hörnchen sowieso. Nach ein paar Touren wirst du sie nicht mehr vemissen. Die hintere Bremsleitung sieht kurz aus.
Noch ein paar Euro für Lenkerstopfen übrig?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein solcher "Leichtaufbau" (Speiseeisgabel, Marta, KCNC, Barends) Remote-Stütze und FatAlbert ?
> Irgendwie inkonsequent.



was ist daran inkonsequent ?
auch mit nem "Leichtaufbau" geht es bergauf-bergab -> Remotestütze macht dann Sinn
auch mit nem "Leichtaufbau" freut man sich über einen Reifen mit Grip





uphillking schrieb:


> Grün ist Geschmackssache, aber das Rot und Weiß muss jetzt weg. Und die ollen Hörnchen sowieso.



das Weiß finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, aber ich hätte den Hinterbau auch grün gemacht und dann das Rot soweit es geht verbannt
aber diese Hörnchen sehen wirklich fehl am Platz aus, solange sie aber für den Fahrer ihren Zweck erfüllen..... 



uphillking schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremsleitung sieht kurz aus.



jep, denke ich auch
einmal mit drucklosem oder ausgehängtem Dämpfer voll einfedern und schauen ob das so reicht


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. Januar 2011)

Die rot, weißen Bremsen passen nicht zum Rest des Farbkonzeptes. Warum hast  du den Hinterbau nicht auch grün eloxiert und vergessen die blauen Gabeleinstellknöpfer auch schwarz oder grün zu eloxieren.  Ich glaube auch das schwarze Felgen besser aussehen könnten. Kannst du ja mal testen. Momentan wirkt es ein wenig wie die Villa Kunterbunt.  


Die Hörnchen wirken auch etwas störend, genauso wie die weisse Schrift auf dem Vorbau. Einen Truvativ Vorbau hat wirklich kein Liteville verdient.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> ........Einen Truvativ Vorbau hat wirklich kein Liteville verdient.




...und eine KCNC-Kurbel auch nicht!

Grüner Hinterbau und schwarze Felgen hätten mir auch besser gefallen..


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Januar 2011)

endlich mal kein 08/15 301! Ich finds echt cool! Zwar nicht unbedingt mein Geschmackt, aber trotzdem gut!!!
Wo hast du es eloxieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (31. Januar 2011)

Saugeiles Rad!


----------



## Qia (31. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ...und eine KCNC-Kurbel auch nicht!
> 
> Grüner Hinterbau und schwarze Felgen hätten mir auch besser gefallen..



Geiles Bike, aber das Weiß der Bremse stört! 

Kcnc 2008 ist die beste Kurbel, die ich in meinem Bikerleben gefahren bin. Die ist Bocksteif, leichter als die XTR und STEIFER und mit der richtigen Achse (134mm) passt die perfekt in den Rahmen ohne zu großen Q-Faktor. Die Lager drehen nach 3 Jahren wie am ersten Tag. Die Verarbeitung und Konstruktion ist einwandfrei. Das Preisleistunsverhältnis sucht seines Gleichen.

7075er Alu und die Ketteblätter sind echte Highlights, schalten ist Butter und die Kettenblätter immer noch gerade. Bei korrektem Kettenwechsel früh genug halten auch die Blätter sehr lange.

Ich würde die Kurbel jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Qia (31. Januar 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Nachher :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!

Wo genau schlägt die Kettenführung an? Ist Deine Achse zu kurz, oder ist der Q-Faktor zu klein?

Aus welchem Baujahr ist diese Kurbel?

Mir gefällt das Bike sehr gut!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Kcnc 2008 ist die beste Kurbel, die ich in meinem Bikerleben gefahren bin. Die ist Bocksteif, leichter als die XTR und STEIFER und mit der richtigen Achse passt die perfekt in den Rahmen. Die Lager drehen nach 3 Jahren wie am ersten Tag.
> 
> 7075er Alu und die Ketteblätter sind echte Highlights, schalten ist Butter und die Kettenblätter immer noch gerade. Bei korrektem Kettenwechsel früh genug halten auch die Blätter sehr lange.
> 
> ...





Hi Qia  

Ja, mag ja sein.
Gehe ja auch nur _von meinen_ Erfahrungen aus..
Hatte die 2fach KCNC mal kurz an meinem Hardtail, Betonung auf *kurz*. 

Als ich seitlich (beim Pedalauge um´s Eck herum) die kleinen Aufkleber entfernt habe, da sch..... und wellig verklebt vom Hersteller, und die Bohrlöcher in Längsrichtung in den Pedalarm rein dann gesehen habe, kam ich mir verarscht vor.
Nicht hohlgeschmiedet, sondern einfach nur billig ausgebohrt. 
Klar, stand ja auch niergends was von hohlgebohrt geschrieben, aber da war nicht mal der Bohr-Grat entfernt worden..  

Und das Lager mit diesen blöden Unterlegscheiben war bei mir nie spielfrei!


Trotzdem fände ich hier z.B. eine Rotor - Kurbel passender!
..Qualitativ sogar lieber ´ne schwarze XT wie die KCNC!!

Das grüne Eloxal gefällt mir aber saugut!!


----------



## Qia (31. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hi Qia
> 
> Ja, mag ja sein.
> Gehe ja auch nur _von meinen_ Erfahrungen aus..
> ...



Hi Du!

Oh! Klingt, nachdem wie Du das wahrgenommen hast, unangenehm. Woher hattest Du die Infos?

Ich habe ein Produktblatt gehabt, in dem genau erläutert wurde, dass die Kurbel aus einem kaltgeschmiedeten Block gefräst und dann hohl gebort wird. Ich wollte nämlich ein echtes Frästeil und kein hohlgeschmiedetes Produkt. 

Das mit den Abständen und Unterlegscheiben liegt leider an den recht hohen Toleranzen, mit denen manchmal die Tretlager ausgeliefert werden. Bei dieser Kurbel ist das sofort zu merken, weil die Distanzen hart sind und nicht zusammengedrückt werden können. Abhilfe schaffen da manchmal die Kunstoffdistanzen von Shimano.

Bei meinem LV war das Tretlager am Anfan 73,3 breit und die Kurbel lief schwer, dann hab ichs nachfräsen lassen auf 73,0 und dann wars perfekt.
Wobei die neuen KCNC wohl schmaler bauen und daher beim 301 nicht mehr so gut passen, daher bin ich froh, dass ich die 2008er habe. Aber es gibt glaube ich breitere Achsen zu bestellen.

Meintest Du die Distanscheiben bei den Lagerschalen?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Du!
> 
> Oh! Klingt, nachdem wie Du das wahrgenommen hast, unangenehm. Woher hattest Du die Infos?
> 
> ...



Ja, meinte die Distanzscheiben damit. 

Leider hatte ich die Info zum Thema "hohlgebohrt" erst nach eigener Expedition (wie oben geschildert), später dann auch in diversen Themen zu der Kurbel gelesen.

Ob es jetzt ein wirklicher Nachteil ist, da möchte ich mich nicht zu äußern, aber die Verarbeitung war echt *k...e*!!

Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (31. Januar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> ... und die Bohrlöcher in Längsrichtung in den Pedalarm rein dann gesehen habe, kam ich mir verarscht vor.
> Nicht hohlgeschmiedet, sondern einfach nur billig ausgebohrt.
> ...
> Trotzdem fände ich hier z.B. eine* Rotor - Kurbel* passender!



die ist doch auch nur "billig" hohlgebohrt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (31. Januar 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die ist doch auch nur "billig" hohlgebohrt





Bei der Rotor? Ehrlich? Das Kurbelarmdesign sieht ja ähnlich aus, hätte aber qualitativ mehr erwartet...  Traurig!!!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. Januar 2011)

Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man qualitativ hochwertige Sachen wie eine XTR (oder SRAM). Wer da noch KCNC, Aerozine und Konsorten kauft ... : ) 

Zumal die XTR relativ wertstabil ist und man damit noch gute Gebrauchtpreise erzielen kann, wenn die Kettenblätter runter sind.


----------



## ONE78 (31. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt man qualitativ hochwertige Sachen wie eine XTR (oder SRAM).



die hat aber* jeder*...
und wer ne cnc optik will, der kommt an denen nicht vorbei.

aber was ist so schlimm an hohlgebohrt???


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. Januar 2011)

Falls mit hohlgebohrt, hohlgeschmiedet gemeint sein sollte, dann ist daran nichts schlechtes. Gerade an Kurbeln ist diese Art der Fertigung gefrästen Teilen einfach überlegen. 

Bezüglich der Exklusivität, ich persönlich kann gut darauf verzichten, ein Teil mit der Beschriftung KCNC am Rad zu haben. Wenn es was anderes sein soll, Race Face baut z.b. sehr schöne Kurbeln (die neue Turbine z.b.). Ebenso Rotor und noch einige andere Exoten. Ganz lecker ist die Hollowgram SL für BSA Tretlager.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Falls mit hohlgebohrt, hohlgeschmiedet gemeint sein sollte, dann ist daran nichts schlechtes. Gerade an Kurbeln ist diese Art der Fertigung gefrästen Teilen einfach überlegen.
> ............



Ja, aber nur in Bezug auf Torsion.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

Kurbeln sind doch auch Verschleißteile
hier und da ist man schnell mal angeeckt, Abrieb von Schuhen/Klamotten, Macken einer um sich schlagenden Kette, usw....
mit ein Grund warum ich XT und nicht XTR fahre, auch wenn ich aus optischen Gründen gerne eine schwarze Kurbel hätte


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Kurbeln sind doch auch Verschleißteile
> hier und da ist man schnell mal angeeckt, Abrieb von Schuhen/Klamotten, Macken einer um sich schlagenden Kette, usw....
> mit ein Grund warum ich XT und nicht XTR fahre, auch wenn ich aus optischen Gründen gerne eine schwarze Kurbel hätte


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch wenn ich aus optischen Gründen gerne eine schwarze Kurbel hätte



Dann schau dir doch mal die Sram X9 an.


----------



## hardflipper (31. Januar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in Bezug auf Torsion.



Wieso?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Januar 2011)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/826318]
	
[/URL]

gefällt mir gut, mal etwas anderes als nur schwarz. 
Wenn alle Rottöne weg wären, kannst du die Bremse so belassen.


----------



## hardflipper (31. Januar 2011)

Jo, rot muss komplett wech! Schwarze Bremse wäre besser aber es ginge auch in weiß.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Januar 2011)

@Lucky-Luke-03:

Machst du bitte mal ein Bild, wie die Leitung der I900 läuft, wenn du den Sattel abgesenkt hast.
Wo hast du den Rahmen eloxieren lassen?


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Januar 2011)

ich find grad den schwarzen hinterbau gut.


----------



## hardflipper (31. Januar 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich find grad den schwarzen hinterbau gut.



dito.

Müsste nur noch die Gabel matt sein.


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Januar 2011)

wär eine option. aber wenn man schon noch weiter lackiert würd ich folgendes vorschlagen: gabel und hintere felgen hellblau.
die kurbel find ich gar nicht so schlimm, aber die kettenblätter. ich würd so ein bike eh 2x10 fahren.


----------



## coastalwolf (31. Januar 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Die hintere Bremsleitung sieht kurz aus.



Versuche es mal so. 





Heißt eben einmal Sauerei beim Leitungswechsel machen. Danach siehts aber sauber aus.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Januar 2011)

Ertsmal danke für die ganzen Tipps, Glückwünsche und OHRFEIGEN.

Das Bike ist so natürlich noch nicht fertig.

Zur Entstehung sei gesagt,

Habe angefangen, dass ich gerne einen LRS mit grünen Felgen haben wollte.
Also habe ich danach gesucht. Geantwortet hat mir hier im Forum Aerolite.
Der Felgen eloxieren lässt.
Da ich noch zwei neue Notubes ARCH Felgen hier zu Hause hatte bin ich mit ihm in Kontakt gekommen.
er hat mich dann irgendwann auch mal auf den Trichter mit dem Rahmen eloxieren gebracht.
Also Rahmen auseinander gebaut und hin geschickt. Zwischen durch noch gefühlte tausendmal hin und her überlegt, ob nur Rahmen grün, LRS schwarze Felgen mit grünen Nippeln,oder Rahmen + Hinterbau grün, oder Rahmen Hinterbau, Felgen alles grün,...........
Naja, das Ergebnis seht ihr hier ja.
Mal sehen, ob ich noch mal vielleicht die Bremsstreben grün machen......
Aber so ist der Hinterbau und die Gabel schwarz.

Mein schwarzer Rahmen wurde entlackt und dann neu eloxiert. Der Litevilleschriftzug ist noch ganz leicht unter dem grün zu erkennen.
Die Kurbel ist noch von meinem Epic über, aber wegen der hatte ich schon schlaflose Nächte. Habe sie ins Epic schon 10x eingebaut und jetzt ins Liteville 20 x. Immer passt irgendwas nicht........ Jetzt schleift die Kettenführung.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich sie jetzt verkaufen werde.
Mal sehen was es wird........

Die Bremse werde ich wohl auch gegen eine THE ONE tauschen.

Mit Hörnchen bin ich schon an meinem FAT CHANCE Wicked gefahren.
Wer das noch kennt, weiß wie lange das schon ist Und nein, ich werde nicht ohne fahren. Habe mich noch nie daran verletzt. Immer wenn wir auf Tour sind und mich die anderen um meine Hörnchen beneiden, weiß ich das es so gut ist.
Auch brauche ich keinen 900 mm breiten Lenker..... Komme meist unten trotzdem als erster an

Ob das so mit der i900 bleiben kann, keine Ahnung... Konnte ja noch nicht fahren.

Die Bremsleitung ist gerade so lang genug. Hatte es ja schon in schwarz gefahren. Glaube nicht, dass sie bei grün geschrumpft ist

Ach ja, alles mit Farbe hat mir AEROLITE hier ausm Forum gemacht.
Den kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen!!!!!!!!!!
Einfach mal unter fahrrad-glaser.de gucken!!!!!!
Macht auch TRAUM-LRS

Gekostet hat es auch nicht die Welt : 120 Euro der Hauptrahmen inkl. Lageraus- und einbau und Gewinde nachschneiden mit fetten. 40 Euro pro Felge eloxieren (Mengenrabatt möglich)


----------



## langer.andi (31. Januar 2011)

Schickes Bike. 
Kannst Du mal sagen wie so ein Rahmen entlockt wird? Chemisch? Sand oder glasstrahlen? Oder was ganz anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Januar 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Schickes Bike.
> Kannst Du mal sagen wie so ein Rahmen entlockt wird? Chemisch? Sand oder glasstrahlen? Oder was ganz anderes?



Habe ich über Fahrrad-glaser machen lassen.
Der hat es bei Color-Metall machen lassen. Die laugen soetwas ab.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Januar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Versuche es mal so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kenn ich wohl.
Habe mein MK8 selber zusammen gebaut.
Die Bremse habe ich halt gebraucht gekauft. Eine neue Leitung hätte das Preis/leistungsverhältnis gesprengt.
Deshalb ist die Leitung auch ganz hinten nicht mit Kabelbinder befestigt.
Der Hinterbau kann aber komplett einfedern ohne das die Leitung abreißt.


----------



## Rüssel__ (31. Januar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch wenn ich aus optischen Gründen gerne eine schwarze Kurbel hätte



Hab mir jetzt auch ne schwarze XT besorgt, ist aus der glaub aktuellen Cube serie, hat mir mein Dealer günstig vermacht..

Fotos hab ich leider grad keins da ich alles erst die Woche hole

Rüssel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Januar 2011)

die schwarzen XT Kurbeln habe ich bei Cube auf der Eurobike auch gesehen, gibt es (derzeit) leider nur mit Draht zum Cube Händler. Kann ja bei Gelegenheit mal anfragen 
Die Sram X9 (oder auch die X7) wäre optisch auch was, ist aber leider ~50% teurer als die XT ohne entsprechend "besser" zu sein


----------



## biker-wug (31. Januar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt auch ne schwarze XT besorgt, ist aus der glaub aktuellen Cube serie, hat mir mein Dealer günstig vermacht..
> 
> Fotos hab ich leider grad keins da ich alles erst die Woche hole
> 
> Rüssel



Da wird man ja gleich neidisch.....

Schwarze XT ist schon schick, dann könnte ich die Atlas ans 2. Bike schrauben!!


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die schwarzen XT Kurbeln habe ich bei Cube auf der Eurobike auch gesehen, gibt es (derzeit) leider nur mit Draht zum Cube Händler. Kann ja bei Gelegenheit mal anfragen
> Die Sram X9 (oder auch die X7) wäre optisch auch was, ist aber leider ~50% teurer als die XT ohne entsprechend "besser" zu sein



Soll ich für dich mal nachfragen?? Kann aber nichts versprechen

Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur Glück weil er von seinem eigenen Rad die XT runtergemacht hat und glaub auf XTR aufgerüstet hat

Rüssel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Februar 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Da wird man ja gleich neidisch.....
> 
> Schwarze XT ist schon schick, dann könnte ich die Atlas ans 2. Bike schrauben!!



Ich war grad zufällig bei ihm in der Werkstatt als er die von seinem eigenen Bike abgeschraubt hat und da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.

Rüssel


----------



## thetourist (1. Februar 2011)

Oh, schwarze XT? Da muss ich auch mal nachforschen...obwohl so ne XTR...hm...


----------



## othom (1. Februar 2011)

ne schwarze Xt Kurbel, hat jemand Bilder, würde ich gerne sehen wollen


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Februar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> ne schwarze Xt Kurbel, hat jemand Bilder, würde ich gerne sehen wollen



Hier sind die neuen Cube Modelle

Einfach nach unten scrollen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7516575


----------



## othom (1. Februar 2011)

ja danke, schaut ja richtig gut aus.... die Kurbel, nicht die Bikes


----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2011)

alternativ würde auch eine Truvativ Aka Kurbel gehen, ist noch ein wenig leichter als die X9 und ganz Schwarz 

@Lucky Luke,

der Preis ist ja mal ein Schnapper und wenn die Quali stimmt um so mehr


----------



## othom (1. Februar 2011)

Wäre noch schön zu wissen wie lange das schwarz auf der XT Kurbel hält wenn der Schuh beim pedalieren dran scheuert, dann wird die Sache recht unfein aussehen


----------



## Qia (1. Februar 2011)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Bei der Rotor? Ehrlich? Das Kurbelarmdesign sieht ja ähnlich aus, hätte aber qualitativ mehr erwartet...  Traurig!!!



Äh...Leute, wovon redet ihr? 

Kalt und hohlgeschmiedet ist die inzwischen billigere Fertigungsvariante und nicht in jeder Hinsicht ein Qualitätsmerkmal.

Bedenkt einmal die Unterschiede: Bei Bremsen in kaltgeschmiedeter Form, wie zb. Produkte wie elixir oder the one wird von hohen Toleranzen gesprochen.

Sowas schon mal von Hope gehört? Oder von Produkten von Thomson? 
Hope und Thomson produzieren ausschliesslich Frästeile aus kaltgeschmiedeten Blöcken.

Ebenso sind Eure Liteville-Tretlagerbereiche Frästeile aus Kaltschmiedeblöcken.

Die hochwertigsten Naben am Markt sind Frästeile: Hope, X-Lite, Chris King....alles aus 7075er Alu.

Meine eigenen Tuninghebel werden einzeln gefräst, genau wie die Rotorkurbeln und die KCNC aus dem gleichen Material.

Diese 7075er Frästeile sind hochpräzise im Vergleich zu den Massenprodukten von Shimano und Co und vor allem ist das Material absolut zweifelsfrei, wenns vernünftig konstruiert wird.

Weder die Rotor Kurbel noch die KCNC sind Billigprodukte. 

Leider und ich verstehs nicht wirklich, hattest Du Passungsprobleme mit der KCNC-Kurbel.

Aber das kann ich anhand MEINER vorliegenden Kurbel überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Wenn ich mir die Achsverbindung zur Kurbel ansehe, dann stimmen die Toleranzen derartig Perfekt, dass da nach Drei Jahren irgendwo Rumdroppen keinerlei Spiel festzustellen ist.

Die Maßpassungen meinmer Dämpferführungen an meinen Qia-Hebeln sind derartig Satt, dass die in 10 Jahren noch die gleiche Qualität aufweisen werden.

Ich würde momentan nie von Hope auf eine andere Bremse wechseln, weil ich a) alles austauschen kann...jedes Kleinstteil und B) weil das Teil ewig halten wird.

Genauso werde ich immer einen Thomsonvorbau einem Kaltschmiedevorbau vorziehen.

Es gibt sehr gute Kaltschmiedeprodukte, aber "besser" in dem Sinne in der Praxis war davon bisher nicht ein einziges.

Lg
Qia


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2011)

So ein Akt wegen einer Kurbel die sowieso verschleist.

Hohle Kurbelarme haben statische Vorteile in Bezug auf Torsion, wie das hergestellt wird ist deren Bier.
Ich fahr ein schnöde XT, keine Probleme & noch Geld für Eis im "Flora".


----------



## Qia (1. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So ein Akt wegen einer Kurbel die sowieso verschleist.
> 
> Hohle Kurbelarme haben statische Vorteile in Bezug auf Torsion, wie das hergestellt wird ist deren Bier.
> Ich fahr ein schnöde XT, keine Probleme & noch Geld für Eis im "Flora".



Da hast Du schon recht....ist möglicherweise nur ein Verschleißteil....aber welcher Teil am Bike ist denn das dann nicht?

Und wenn Rohre grundsätzlich so große Vorteile haben, warum werden dann die schwerst tragenden Elemente im Baubereich mit Doppel-T-Trägern gebaut?

Nicht zuletzt ist die KCNC eine Kombination aus Doppel-T und Rohr. Sie nutzt die Vorteile beider Konstrukte und siehe da: Sie ist Steifer als eine XT und das mit einer "Alu"-Achse.

Thats All.

Ich sehe da nicht, wo das ein schlechtes Produkt wäre....nicht einmal das Elox ist bei mir abgescheuert...abgesehen von den Stellen wo ich harten Steinkontakt hatte.
Blöd ists wirklich wie beim Taunusteufel, wenn irgendwo die Passungen nicht stimmen. Das ist nicht nur ärgerlich, sondern auch oftmals Kostenintensiv. Wie gesagt, bei mir lagts nicht an der Kurbel, sondern am Rahmen...oder besser an der Vorbereitung.

Verschleißteil....die Kurbel hat inzwischen 3 Rahmen überlebt.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> ..............Und wenn Rohre grundsätzlich so große Vorteile haben, warum werden dann die schwerst tragenden Elemente im Baubereich mit Doppel-T-Trägern gebaut?......



Du verwechselt Normalkräft & Trosion.
T- Träger werden nur selten bei Torsionskräften eingesetzt.
(Biegedrill- Knicken usw.)
Ich glaube das führt aber zu weit.

Sicher ist, dass du mit einem Hohlrofil immer mehr Torsionskräfte aufnehemen kannst, als mit Vollprofilen.

(Angenommen, du willst Torsionskräfte mit einem 40/40 Quatrat- Vollprofil abtragen.
Dann bohr der Mitte einfach ein 5mm Loch rein, dann ist es es für Torsion geeignet, ohne das Loch nicht)


----------



## klmp77 (1. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> So ein Akt wegen einer Kurbel die sowieso verschleist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. Februar 2011)

Schönes Wetter draußen..!


----------



## klmp77 (1. Februar 2011)

hier nicht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2011)

hier auch nicht wirklich


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> ........Es ist ganz schön traurig, daß eine Kurbel ein Verschleißteil ist.
> 
> "Oh, Ihre Kettenblätter sind runter" - "Was kosten denn neue Kettenblätter" - "Ach, nehmen Sie lieber ne neue Kurbel, kostet nur einen Zehner mehr".
> 
> Das ist kein schonender Umgang mit Ressourcen, der einem da aufgezwungen wird!



Mag sein, dass bei dir nur die Kettenblätter verschleißen.
Dann hast du sicher Recht.

Meine Kurbeln haben allerdings ordentlich Feindberührung, Kerben und Einschläge von der Kette.
Da macht es keinen doch keinen Sinn, eine XTR oder gar Carbonkurbel zu kaufen?


----------



## ollo (1. Februar 2011)

einfach eine Kurbel gar nicht benutzen,.......... kein Verschleiß, keine Kosten, nix zu Meckern, immer Schwarz immer Neu.......und noch mehr Kohle für noch mehr Eis übrig, wenn das Wetter mal wieder mehr hergibt .......jawollllll


----------



## drul (1. Februar 2011)

blöd auch, wenn eine Kurbel einfach nur funktioniert und hält (XT). wie soll man sich da eine neue, teurere verargumentieren, wenn man mal wieder in Kauflaune ist


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Februar 2011)

drul schrieb:


> blöd auch, wenn eine Kurbel einfach nur funktioniert und hält (XT). wie soll man sich da eine neue, teurere verargumentieren, wenn man mal wieder in Kauflaune ist



hehe 

Nur mit Vernunft Biketeile zu kaufen ist so, als würde man nur das essen um zu überleben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2011)

wenn ich vernünftig wäre, gäbe es im keller genau ein rad, und das hätte einen gang, gepäckträger und lenkerkörbchen...

Unvernunft macht Spaß ... genau wie meine XTR Kurbeln, deren Kauf ich noch keine Sekunde bereut habe - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen


----------



## drul (1. Februar 2011)

ja, und heute Morgen ist mir eine niegelnagelneue XTR bei ebay für lau durch die Lappen gegangen wegen eines Geschäftstermins 

ich versuche mich ja nur wieder via rationaler Scheinargumente zu beruhigen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (1. Februar 2011)

drul schrieb:


> ja, und heute Morgen ist mir eine niegelnagelneue XTR bei ebay für lau durch die Lappen gegangen wegen eines Geschäftstermins
> 
> ich versuche mich ja nur wieder via rationaler Scheinargumente zu beruhigen



Stimmt ich habe auch gepennt. fcm 980 neu für 290 Euro


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

drul schrieb:


> ja, und heute Morgen ist mir eine niegelnagelneue XTR bei ebay für lau durch die Lappen gegangen wegen eines Geschäftstermins
> 
> ich versuche mich ja nur wieder via rationaler Scheinargumente zu beruhigen



Hab ich auch gesehen 
Hab mir aber für 230E´s letzte Woche schon eine in Nagelneue 2010er ersteigert
Und wenn ich jetzt dann von der Arbeit heim komme mach ichs Packet auf

G.


----------



## bernd e (1. Februar 2011)

Jungs, ich kann euch eine gut erhaltene Deore-Kurbel mit Vierkantaufnahme inkl. ausgeschlagenem Innenlager anbieten ==> Hilft evlt. über manchen Schmerz hinweg.

Zurück um Teil das die Kurbel-Beiträge auslöste: Grün ist nicht mein Ding, komm aber ins grüblen ob ich nicht doch auf orange Eloxal gehe, quasi eine Liteville KTM


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. Februar 2011)

Extra für Qia, damit er den Kcnc Schrott nimmer fahren muss 

Prototyp einer gefrästen Hope Kurbel ! : 

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16158

geiles Gerät 

Die Kettenführung sieht natürlich auch rattenscharf aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (2. Februar 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Extra für Qia, damit er den Kcnc Schrott nimmer fahren muss
> 
> Prototyp einer gefrästen Hope Kurbel ! :
> 
> ...



Ganz nett, gebe ich zu!

Aber da ja nur alle anderen KCNC Kurbeln schrott sind, und meine nicht....behalt ich meine bis sie vielleicht irgendwann mal solche Schwächen zeigt wie der sogenannte Schrott! 

Die hope ist wirklich schön!

Lg
Oliver


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Meine Kurbeln haben allerdings ordentlich Feindberührung, Kerben und Einschläge von der Kette.
> Da macht es keinen doch keinen Sinn, eine XTR oder gar Carbonkurbel zu kaufen?



es macht vielleicht für dich keinen sinn.
ansonsten schon. wenn du ein rad hast das bis aufs letzte durchgeplant ist und stetig daran feilst dich weiterzuentwickeln dann zieht dir so eine schnöde lieblos gekaufte XT oder slx die gesamtperformance der rad und fahrer einheit massiv runter.
und desto älter man wird und je weniger zeit man hat desto mehr ist man darauf angewiesen die gesamtperfomance mit solchen teilen am leben zu erhalten. ausserdem steigern solche high end produkte mit denen man sich vom 16 jährigen arztsohn grad so noch absetzen kann die stimmung wenn man sich damit selbst belohnt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> es macht vielleicht für dich keinen sinn.
> ansonsten schon. wenn du ein rad hast das bis aufs letzte durchgeplant ist und stetig daran feilst dich weiterzuentwickeln dann zieht dir so eine schnöde lieblos gekaufte XT oder slx die gesamtperformance der rad und fahrer einheit massiv runter.
> und desto älter man wird und je weniger zeit man hat desto mehr ist man darauf angewiesen die gesamtperfomance mit solchen teilen am leben zu erhalten. ausserdem steigern solche high end produkte mit denen man sich vom 16 jährigen arztsohn grad so noch absetzen kann die stimmung wenn man sich damit selbst belohnt.



Du meinst, es sei wichtig nicht mit einer "lieblosen XT- Kurbel" rumzufahren, sondern mit einer "heißgeliebten XTR"?
Das ich mit XTR eine größere "Gesamtperformance" im Kopf generieren könnte?
Mag sein, dass das bei einigen so ist.
Bei mir nicht.

Ich fahre die XT, weil ich keinen Nachteil zur XTR oder sonstigen Kurbeln sehe.
Spüre das Duraluminium der XTR beim fahren nicht, und die Zähne brechen schneller raus als bei der XT.

Ich hab es schon probiert und habe dann meine Rückschlüsse daraus gezogen.


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich fahre die XT, weil ich keinen Nachteil zur XTR sehe.
> Ich spüre das Duraluminium der XTR beim fahren nicht und die Zähne brechen schneller raus als bei der XT.



der unterschied der sofort auffällt ist das gewicht. das ist jetzt von der kurbel allein nicht spürbar aber in der gesamtheit des bikes.
die xtr ist leicht und scheinbar stabil genug. nachteile seh ich das fast keine bashs passen und natürlich im preis. deswegen fahr ich auch slx. aber die xtr steht immer auf der wunschliste.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2011)

ok.
Mir waren die Folgekosten für Blätter bei der XTR auch zu hoch.
Vielleicht werde ich irgendwann wieder schwach, aber im Moment packe ich sie wie du auf die Wunschliste.


----------



## scylla (2. Februar 2011)

warum soll fast kein bash passen? bei mir hat's im ersten versuch geklappt... ist halt kein optisch "fließender" übergang, aber das ist mir ziemlich wurscht. halten muss er, sonst nichts.

genauso mit den kettenblättern. sofern man das große kb eh abschraubt hat man damit gar kein problem mehr. gibt z.b. von TA blätter in allen nur denkbaren variationen. das kritische ist ja nur das große kb.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2011)

schöne bash für XTR gibt es docj von Canyon, mit schöner 2-fach Führung.


----------



## freerider1969 (5. Februar 2011)

IMG_03
mein 301


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2011)

Krasses Teil.



freerider1969 schrieb:


> IMG_03
> mein 301


----------



## biker-wug (5. Februar 2011)

Mit Totem und HS sieht es echt heftig aus, hat was!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Februar 2011)

Hammerschmidt finde ich klasse, da liebäugle ich auch noch mit (will ich aber erst einmal Probe fahren um mir eine eigene Meinung zu bilden)
aber die Totem empfinde ich im 301 als zu heftig (optisch)


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2011)

Und der 24er Hinterreifen. Hab letzten im Lokalen Bikeladen von Liteville bzw. MTBs mit 24er Hinterreifen erzählt, die haben mich ausgelacht. Naja.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Mit Totem und HS sieht es echt heftig aus, hat was!!


----------



## freerider1969 (5. Februar 2011)

26 Zoll passt nicht wirklich in den XS Hinterbau !


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2011)

Kann ich mir vorstellen bei dem Reifen. Denk mal so ein "schlanker" CC-Reifen ist kein Problem.



freerider1969 schrieb:


> 26 Zoll passt nicht wirklich in den XS Hinterbau !


----------



## freerider1969 (5. Februar 2011)

Du bist lustig, das Problem ist nicht die Breite sondern daß die Mittelstollen am Yoke streifen, breit genug wär der Hinterbau.
Mit einem schlanken CC Finken wär ich ja mehr am flicken wie am fahren bei 100kg mit Ausrüstung und dann noch im heftigen Gelände.


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2011)

Klar, bin der lustigste in meiner Familie. Sicher ist er breit genug. Musst du halt mehr fahren damit die Stollen nicht mehr so lang sind. 



freerider1969 schrieb:


> Du bist lustig, das Problem ist nicht die Breite sondern daß die Mittelstollen am Yoke streifen, breit genug wär der Hinterbau.
> Mit einem schlanken CC Finken wär ich ja mehr am flicken wie am fahren bei 100kg mit Ausrüstung und dann noch im heftigen Gelände.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2011)

Frage ist nicht bös gemeint! Aber: Wofür braucht man ne Totem im 301? Wären da andere Rahmen nicht passender?
Ist aber ein schönes Radl!

Schönen Abend!
Karsten


----------



## freerider1969 (5. Februar 2011)

Zum im technisch schweren Gelände sicher und präzise zu fahren gibts nix besseres. Ein 901 ähnlich aufgebaut fahr ich schon bald zwei Jahre. Das 301 soll jetzt bei gleicher Leistung etwas leichter und noch wendiger sein.


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2011)

Ist schon sehr speziell das Teil. Fährst du denn damit auch noch bergauf, oder benutzt du verschiedene Setups je nach Tour. Das gezeigte Bike scheint mir doch eher nur für technische Sachen bergab zu sein, oder täusch ich mich da jetzt?



freerider1969 schrieb:


> Zum im technisch schweren Gelände sicher und präzise zu fahren gibts nix besseres. Ein 901 ähnlich aufgebaut fahr ich schon bald zwei Jahre. Das 301 soll jetzt bei gleicher Leistung etwas leichter und noch wendiger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider1969 (5. Februar 2011)

Nee, da liegst du genau richtig. Bergauf fahr ich auch damit, ist aber nur Mittel zum Zweck. Berg ab ist mir wichtiger !


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. Februar 2011)

freerider1969 schrieb:


> Zum im technisch schweren Gelände sicher und präzise zu fahren gibts nix besseres. Ein 901 ähnlich aufgebaut fahr ich schon bald zwei Jahre. Das 301 soll jetzt bei gleicher Leistung etwas leichter und noch wendiger sein.



Dann macht so ein Aufbau Sinn! 


Viel Spaß noch damit und schönes Wochenende weiterhin!

Karsten


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte, die Double Track wäre längst ausgestorben.


----------



## fire_ball (6. Februar 2011)

Servus Liteviller...

seit gestern nachmittag STOLZER und GRINSENDER Besitzer eines neuen Spielzeuges...






Mehr in meinem Fotoalbum... bin gespannt was ihr so meint...
Ich komm grad aus dem Grinsen gar nicht mehr raus und überlege obs nicht viell. auch Betten für 3 gibt  meine zwei Mädels und ich!

Details:
Rahmen MK8 L incl. Partik
Gabel	Fox Tales 32 110-150mm	
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon
Sattel Fizik Gobi carbon
Kurbel XT incl. Innenlager
Shifter x.0 carbon
Schaltwerk	x.0 carbon medium
Kassette Sram PG-990 red
Kette	XT
Bremsen Avid Code R 2011
Laufräder DT Swiss EX1750
Reifen Nobby Nic 2,25
Pedale XTR
Griffe Syntace
Rockguard 2	
Schläuche AV3 Schwalbe 
DT Swiss X-12 Umrüstkit

VG
fireball


----------



## pkacz (6. Februar 2011)

Wow, cooles Bike! Glückwunsch. Meines wird nächstes Jahr fast genauso.
Wie gross bist Du? Einsatzgebiet? Touren?

Peter


----------



## freerider1969 (6. Februar 2011)

Servus, schönes Bike, was für eine Bremsscheibe hast du hinten montiert? 203? Wenn ja wie hast du den Sattel montiert? Ich habe keinen passenden Adapter gefunden für 203.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (6. Februar 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/829726

Sieht nicht nach 203 aus


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

Kleines Update von meinem 301

Jetzt mit 60er Vorbau:





Mit schwarzer XT Kurbel:





Mit Reverb:









Und noch im Gesamtpaket:





Bei der Reverb muss ich noch mal schauen wie ich die am besten vor 
Dreckbeschuss schütze

Rüssel


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Februar 2011)

cool! Wo hast du denn die schwarze XT-Kurbel her?


----------



## pm.andy (6. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike, vor allem die schwarze XT passt top dazu , hast du sie pulvern lassen ?
Wegen der Reverb würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen, hab sie schon öffters mit dreck "beschmissen" deswegen wurde das vorhandene Spiel auch nicht größer und die Funktion ist nach wie vor Super

Andy


----------



## wildermarkus (6. Februar 2011)

Ist schön geworden!!

Die Kurbeln gibt´s bei Cube!!


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

Die schwarze XT stammt von einem Cube (die verbauen se grad in der aktuellen saison) und die konnt ich grad ergattern
weil der Chef an sein Cube eine andere hingemacht hat und da hab ich gleich zugegriffen.

Bei der Reverb möcht ich trotzdem was hinmachen obwohl es ja ohne funktionieren soll
aber sicher ist sicher (vielleicht aus nem alten Schlauch oder....) mal schauen

edit: da war einer schneller

Rüssel


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Februar 2011)

@Rüssel: fein mit der schwarzen Kurbel
Insgesamt alles die Updates die bei mir auch mit der Zeit kommen werden/sollen
Aber erst wird die silberne XT runtergeritten, bei der Reverb traue ich dem Braten nicht und warte mal noch Langzeit Erfahrungen ab und ein 60mm Vorbau will ich erst einmal probefahren ob da der Unterschied zum 75mm für mich feststellbar ist


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bisher mit einem 90er unterwegs gewesen und hab s jetzt mit dem 60er genau getroffen

Rüssel


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2011)

Bremshebelstellung !!!

...?...


----------



## Brausa (6. Februar 2011)

freerider1969 schrieb:


> IMG_03
> mein 301



Schön, endlich mal eins mit 24" Hinterrad. 
Wird das auch dort eingesetzt auf was der Aufkleber schließen lässt, oder ist der nur zum Posen? ;-) Allerdings wär mir da das 901 schon lieber....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

Fotos wurden vor korrekter Einstellung gemacht.

So gehts natürlich gar nicht

Rüssel


----------



## freerider1969 (6. Februar 2011)

@ Brausa mit meinem 901 war ich dort, das 301 wird diesen Sommer dort seine Premiere haben. Keine Sorge, es wird artgerecht bewegt !


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2011)

freerider1969 schrieb:


> Servus, schönes Bike, was für eine Bremsscheibe hast du hinten montiert? 203? Wenn ja wie hast du den Sattel montiert? Ich habe keinen passenden Adapter gefunden für 203.



Du kannst einfach einen "Vorderrad-Adapter" Postmount 6'' -> Postmount 7'' (also vorne für eine 180er Scheibe) benutzen, um hinten auf 203 mm Bremsscheibe zu kommen. Falls was fehlt, einfach mit Unterlegscheibchen ausgleichen.



Rüssel schrieb:


> Bei der Reverb muss ich noch mal schauen wie ich die am besten vor
> Dreckbeschuss schütze



Alter Rennradschlauch einmal längs aufschneiden, oben am Sattelgestell festmachen, unten am "feststehenden" Teil der Sattelstütze. Hält den Dreck ganz gut ab, und die Montage dauert keine 5 Minuten. So hab ich's bei meiner Command Post auch gemacht... hab mich dann doch nicht getraut, die Reverb zu probieren


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Alter Rennradschlauch einmal längs aufschneiden, oben am Sattelgestell festmachen, unten am "feststehenden" Teil der Sattelstütze. Hält den Dreck ganz gut ab, und die Montage dauert keine 5 Minuten. So hab ich's bei meiner Command Post auch gemacht... hab mich dann doch nicht getraut, die Reverb zu probieren



Ja an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht, muss nur noch schauen wie ich den am besten
oben und unten befestige, denn bei der Reverb geht die Leitung oben seitlich ab und ich hab das ganze so gelegt das 
im abgesenkten Zustand die Schleife nach vorne geht und nicht nach hinten das erschwert das ganze etwas, ich müsste
 den Schlauch dann einmal seitlich und einmal nach vorne aufschlitzen.
Aber ich probier das morgen einfach, vielleicht gehts ja einfacher als ich denk...

Rüssel


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Ja an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht, muss nur noch schauen wie ich den am besten
> oben und unten befestige, denn bei der Reverb geht die Leitung oben seitlich ab und ich hab das ganze so gelegt das
> im abgesenkten Zustand die Schleife nach vorne geht und nicht nach hinten das erschwert das ganze etwas, ich müsste
> den Schlauch dann einmal seitlich und einmal nach vorne aufschlitzen.
> ...



Ja, ich glaub das geht tatsächlich einfacher als du denkst 
Du musst den Schlauch ja nicht rundherum machen, sondern einfach nur als "Lappen" hinten dranbinden. Das reicht schon um den meisten Dreck abzufangen. Die Leitung sollte dabei nicht weiter stören, weil die ja nach vorne weg geht. Oben hab ich den Schlauch einfach mit zwei Kabelbindern an die Sattelstreben gebunden.


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. Februar 2011)

Hätt den Schlauch schon gern ringsum.

Aber: Geht nicht.....gibts nicht....

Rüssel


----------



## slacker666 (7. Februar 2011)

@freerider1969
evtl. hab ichs überlesen: xs-rahmen oder nur xs-hinterbau?


----------



## freerider1969 (7. Februar 2011)

@ slacker666 XS-Rahmen mit 420er Hinterbau


----------



## Ruderbock (7. Februar 2011)

Das mit dem Schlauch (-aufschneiden ...) als Dreckschutz hatte ich auch schonmal dran,

hab ich jedoch wieder abgemacht.

Da hat sich im Lauf der Zeit mehr Dreck drin gesammelt, den man dann garnicht so gut rauskriegt, als dass es genutzt hat. Wir haben ja auch nicht an der Gabel nen Faltenbalg (ausser ganz früher an der Headshock vom CD-Hardtail), wäre an Langzeitergebnissen von anderen interessiert.
Sammelt sich bei Euch wirklich dadrin nichts an?? Ich mach lieber ab und an normal sauber und n bisschen Brunox auf die Lauffläche...

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Das mit dem Schlauch (-aufschneiden ...) als Dreckschutz hatte ich auch schonmal dran,
> 
> hab ich jedoch wieder abgemacht.
> 
> Wir haben ja auch nicht an der Gabel nen Faltenbalg



Aber die Stütze ist doch mehr Dreck ausgesetzt als die Federgabel, denn die Stütze ist ja
doch in einer Linie mit dem Hinterrad.

Mal schauen wenn ich ne schöne Lösung find kommt s hin sonst muss es halt ohne gehen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2011)

vielleicht gibt es ja von Durex was passendes ?


----------



## Harry. (7. Februar 2011)

schon mal über ein Schutzblech nachgedacht?

Oder darf man Schutzblech u. Liteville nicht in einem Satz nennen?

Neben der Sattelstütze würde auch der Fahrer sauber bleiben!


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt es ja von Durex was passendes ?



Dann doch lieber "Dreckig"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> schon mal über ein Schutzblech nachgedacht?
> 
> Oder darf man Schutzblech u. Liteville nicht in einem Satz nennen?
> 
> Neben der Sattelstütze würde auch der Fahrer sauber bleiben!



hast du gerade Jehova gesagt ?


"kann es sein das Weibsvolk anwesend ist...?"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Dann doch lieber "Dreckig"



warum gleich so negativ, je nach gewähltem Model ist doch sogar gleich noch für Schmierung gesorgt ! 


und damit wir nicht zu sehr o.T. werden hier mal noch ein Bild von gestern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (7. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> warum gleich so negativ, je nach gewähltem Model ist doch sogar gleich noch für Schmierung gesorgt !
> 
> 
> und damit wir nicht zu sehr o.T. werden hier mal noch ein Bild von gestern....



Warum fährst Du einen L Rahmen, wenn Du so kurze Beine hast


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Februar 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Warum fährst Du einen L Rahmen, wenn Du so kurze Beine hast




jetzt habe ich mir mühsam das Sattel runter machen angewöhnt und jetzt kommst du.....


----------



## Qia (8. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich mir mühsam das Sattel runter machen angewöhnt und jetzt kommst du.....





Schei55 Mode-Fotographie...hm?  Und das dem Photographen..


Oh MANN.....und ich sehe gerade, Du hast die letzten 5mm Deines Federweges nicht genutzt.....*schnell wegrennt*


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Schei55 Mode-Fotographie...hm?  Und das dem Photographen..
> 
> 
> Oh MANN.....und ich sehe gerade, Du hast die letzten 5mm Deines Federweges nicht genutzt.....*schnell wegrennt*



Ne, er hat bestimmt überhaupt nichts vom Federweg genutzt und die Ringchen nur fürs Foto da hin geschoben... du weißt schon, Mode-Fotografie


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2011)

Ihr seid doof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich hab sogar das Bike dort raufgetragen (tragen lassen...) und der Dreck ist auch nur aufgesprüht


----------



## Qia (8. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ihr seid doof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, wenn WIR überhaupt irgendetwas WIRKLICH beherrschen....dann ist es DOOF SEIN !!! 

Dass das mal klar ist...

*sich mal ne Flasche Spray-On Mud bestellen geht*


----------



## Boomrush (8. Februar 2011)

...hab auch mal wieder ein paar neue Bilder






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## underdog01 (8. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön schwarz!  

(Sei mutig und mach noch die Aufkleber an Dämpfer und LRS ab! )


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...... und die Ringchen nur fürs Foto da hin geschoben... du weißt schon, Mode-Fotografie




vielleicht waren das auch mal alles Freundschaft-ringe/bändchen und nach und nach sind sie abgeblättert ....


----------



## stein-bock (8. Februar 2011)

hallo zusammen,

kennt sich von Euch jemand mit älteren 301 MK2 aus?

Welche unterschiede giebt es zu dem aktuellen Modell MK8, kann oder sollte man sich so etwas überhaupt antun?

Vielleicht möchte jemand einen Rahmen-Kit oder kplt. Bike veräußern (Rahmengröße M)?

Gruß,

Stein-Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (8. Februar 2011)

Mk2 hat hinten normal 115mm FW, alles ab MK6 hat 130 oder bei MK8 120,140 bzw 160mm.

Theopraktisch kannst du den MK2 mit LV Kit auf 130mm hinten bringen oder eben auf 147 mit Qias Hebelgedöns...

So nun BTT please ich will schicke Litevilles sehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Februar 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> alles ab MK6 hat 130 oder bei MK8 120,140 bzw 160mm.



ab MK4!


----------



## Qia (9. Februar 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mk2 hat hinten normal 115mm FW, alles ab MK6 hat 130 oder bei MK8 120,140 bzw 160mm.
> 
> Theopraktisch kannst du den MK2 mit LV Kit auf 130mm hinten bringen oder eben auf 147 mit Qias Hebelgedöns...
> 
> So nun BTT please ich will schicke Litevilles sehen



Ab MK4 hat alles 130mm, wie der Grazer Tourer schon schreibt, und bei meinem "Hebel-Gedöns"  muss man korrekter Weise sagen: beim MK4 aufwärts hat das Set 16mm mehr Federweg und beim MK 2 28mm mehr.

Lg
Qia


----------



## stein-bock (9. Februar 2011)

welches hebelgedöns wird denn da gebraucht, woher bekommen und was kostet ...?

Damit bin ich aber immer noch nicht schlauer ob das überhaupt sinn macht einen MK2 zu kaufen(geschenkt bekommt man den ja auch nicht) oder lieber gleich MK8 anschaffen.

Gruß,
Stein-Bock


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2011)

@stein-bock: was willst du damit fahren ?
was solls (insgesamt) kosten ?
gefällt dir der MK2 Rahmen mit seinen runden Rohren und der Wippe ? (mir nämlich nicht )
stimmt der Preis?
das dürften die wichtigsten Fragen dazu sein
der MK2 Rahmen ist sicherlich gut, ein MK8 ist die entsprechend aktuelle Weiterentwicklung davon, welcher besser ist muss man selbst entscheiden.
Infos zu Qia's Hebelgedöhns bekommst du von ihm selbst bzw. findest du im Liteville Forum zu genüge, muss hier jetzt nicht durchgekaut werden 
Ich persönlich würde einen MK2 Rahmen nur nehmen wenn der Preis sehr attraktiv ist und der Zustand als top gepflegt zu bezeichnen ist. Es ist und bleibt eben ein gebrauchter Rahmen, mit den üblichen Risiken eines Gebrauchtkaufs


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2011)

Worauf kommts dir denn an bei dem Rad? Wie willst du es aufbauen?
Und was würde dich das Mk2 weniger kosten als ein Mk8?

Technisch sind sicher auch die "alten" Modelle noch immer lohnenswert, und es gibt genug Leute, die die sogar für besser halten (z.B. wegen den Kugellagern anstelle der Gleitlager im Mk8). 
Also für einen "Marathon"-Aufbau fände ich persönlich ein Mk2 auch jetzt noch sehr schick!

Wenn du viel Federweg haben willst, eine lange Gabel, und evtl zwecks Steifigkeit auch noch statt Schnellspanner-Aufnahmen am Hinterbau den X-12 Standard, musst du halt auch noch die Umrüstung in den Preis mit einkalkulieren... Also evtl die schon angesprochenen Qia-Hebel, und die Upgrade-Streben für X-12 von Liteville. Ob sich dann das Mk2-Angebot noch lohnt?


----------



## stein-bock (9. Februar 2011)

ich möchte mir das Bike heute erst einmal anschauen und mit dem Verkäufer über den Preis verhandeln.
Mal sehen ob er das Bike, wo man sicher nur den Rahmen Preislich betrachten sollte für unter 1000,- hergibt.
Alles darüber macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn im Hinblick auf einen Neuaufbau.

Nutzen möchte ich es evtl. als All Mountain mit Marathon Qualitäten als Zweitrad.

Mir wird mein jetziges Hauptbike(auch wenn es kein Liteville ist) bisschen zu schade fürs Grobe.
Habe es am WE gehörig im Schlamm versenkt und mir den Hinterbau ganz schön verkratzt.

Gruß,

Stein-Bock


----------



## Lhafty (9. Februar 2011)

stein-bock schrieb:


> ich möchte mir das Bike heute erst einmal anschauen und mit dem Verkäufer über den Preis verhandeln.
> Mal sehen ob er das Bike, wo man sicher nur den Rahmen Preislich betrachten sollte für unter 1000,- hergibt.
> Alles darüber macht meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn im Hinblick auf einen Neuaufbau.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mein Mk3 mit Upgrade Hinterbau im Frühjahr letzten Jahres für 900 verkauft und hätte das nach den Anfragen 10mal können. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Preisentwicklung momentan ist.
Für deine Ansprüche würde ich sagen, dass ein Mk4-6 das bessere Bike ist. Leichter, universeller mit Hinterbau (X12) und Steuerrohr.
Aus heutiger Sicht würde ich mir auch den alten Rahmen mit Quia Hebeln kaufen. Ich kann keinen Vorteil des X12 bemerken, außer das das Gefummel beim HR Ausbau größer ist.  
In der Sensibilität ist das Mk8 ein klarer Rückschritt zum Mk3. Ich kann auch nicht sagen, dass sich die 140mm jetzt nach mehr anfühlen, als die 120 im alten Rad. 
Fazit, wenn du das Rad günstig bekommst, go for it!


----------



## wildermarkus (10. Februar 2011)

@ Stein-Bock

Schau mal hier rein,da wird Dir geholfen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=500557

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2011)

@Lhafty:

hattest du das Gleitlager drin?
bei mir is noch das Kugellager drin und es Wippt ziemlich...


----------



## Lhafty (11. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> @Lhafty:
> 
> hattest du das Gleitlager drin?
> bei mir is noch das Kugellager drin und es Wippt ziemlich...



Nein Kugellager. Die Wippe bewegt sich - ja. Aber ich würde es nicht als Wippen bezeichnen. Mein  Scott Strike hat gewippt - und dir dabei die Kraft aus den Beinen gesaugt. Beim Mk8 ruht die Wippe still wie der See, aber diese geile Sensibilität fehlt halt auch. Würde wahrscheinlich nicht auffallen, wenn man von einem anderen Rad kommt, aber im Unterschied zum Mk3 dann halt doch ziemlich. So ne kugelgelagerte Quiahebelage fürs Mk8 wär mal was.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Beim Mk8 ruht die Wippe still wie der See



kann ich jetzt von meinem nicht behaupten
und seit ich dem Dämpfer mal etwas Öl und seinen Dichtungen etwas Fett gegönnt habe, ist das deutlich sensibler geworden


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Nein Kugellager. Die Wippe bewegt sich - ja. Aber ich würde es nicht als Wippen bezeichnen. Mein  Scott Strike hat gewippt - und dir dabei die Kraft aus den Beinen gesaugt. Beim Mk8 ruht die Wippe still wie der See, aber diese geile Sensibilität fehlt halt auch. Würde wahrscheinlich nicht auffallen, wenn man von einem anderen Rad kommt, aber im Unterschied zum Mk3 dann halt doch ziemlich. So ne kugelgelagerte Quiahebelage fürs Mk8 wär mal was.



Hi Du,
das klingt erstmal, als ob Dein Gleitlager klemmt. Das kann vorkommen.

Gleitlager, gerade solche wo die Halterung eingeschweißt ist, können auch nach der Standardfräsung noch Stapeltoleranzen aufweisen. LV hat das Lager deshalb etwas geändert um die Stapeltoleranzen zu minimieren.

Gleitlager dieser Bauweise werden im allgemeinen mit Passcheiben eingestellt, mit den Passscheiben kann man auch bestimmen, wieviel Reibung das Lager hat.

Allerdings kann schon 1/10 zu wenig zu einem richtigen Klemmen führen.

Passscheiben hat LV liegen und die schicken Dir sich 2-4 solcher Scheiben wenn nötig.

Du kannst mal probieren, ob bei ganz leichtem lockern der Schrauben an den Wippen in der Mitte, ohne die Schraube komplett zu lösen, die Sensibilität zunimmt. Wenn ja, dann ist es diese Toleranz.

Du kannst auch den Dämpfer vorn aushängen und den Hinterbau per Hand bewegen, wenn der Schwer geht, dann hast Du den Verbrecher gefunden.

Die Lösung kostet im Grunde kaum Aufwand. Mein Gleitlager hat inzwischen das gleiche Lagermaterial wie das MK8 und hat ursprünglich auch geklemmt, ich hab wirklich fast ein Jahr gebraucht um drauf zu stoßen, weil man das auf die Weise ja nie testet.

Inzwischen läuft der Hinterbau so sahnig, dass ich völlig verliebt bin.

Gerade das 140er sollte IM SAG sensibler sein als das 115er...theoretisch. Das Gleitlager soll das Wippen ja nur leicht bremsen...aber genau hier liegt eben der Hund, wenns nicht 100% passt.

Dafür: Wenn es einmal eingestellt ist, hast Du nie wieder Probleme. Die Passcheiben werden in die Abdichtscheiben eingelegt und bleiben dort.

Diese "Mär" der 115er wäre soviel sensibler hält sich nur solange, bis das Lager korrekt rennt. Im Sag kann der 115er Hinterbau ansich NICHT sensibler sein, weil hier die Dämpfung geringer ist als beim 115er. Dafür ist die Kennlinie flacher.

Popopmeter hin oder her. Wenn das Lager richtig läuft müssen sich die Hinterbauten mindestens ähneln.

Lg
Qia


----------



## Lhafty (11. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis Quia!  Werde das heute abend mal testen.


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> @Lhafty:
> 
> hattest du das Gleitlager drin?
> bei mir is noch das Kugellager drin und es Wippt ziemlich...



Ich finde das Unfair, dass Du das immer wieder so kommunizierst.

Du hast mir gegenüber schon SELBST zugegeben, dass Du ein Zehenspitzenfahrer bist, weil Du Knieprobleme hast.

Wenn ein Zehenspitzenfahrer in der Ebene eine mittlere Trittfrequenz fährt, dann tritt der am Tiefpunkt fast ins lehre und das Fahrergewicht Drückt den Rahmen nach unten.

Da wippt sogar ein Hardtail mit mittlerem Luftdruck in den Reifen. Das kennt ja wohl hjeder, der länger schon Fahrrad fährt und den Sattel schon mal zu hoch eingestellt hatte. 

KEIN Hinterbau der Welt ist in der Lager diese Bewegung abzufangen ohne zu wippen.....eben, auch kein Hartail.

Entweder Du fährst eine zu starke Dämpfung, dann arbeitet der hinterbau nicht richtig, eine starke Plattform, oder einen Lockout. Aber das Auf und Ab ist dadurch nicht weg, sondern nur auf anere Teile übertragen.

Zu sagen, das 130er 301 mit Kugellager "Wippt" aufgrund dieser Tatsache....obwohl es bewusst ohne Plattform läuft....ist einfach nur Unfair.

Deine tretbewegungen machen genau das, was passiert, wenn Du Dich auf das Bike setzt und in den Sag gehst.

Wenn das Bike bei DEINER Einstellung NICHT wippen würde, dann würde es auch nicht in den Sag gehen....weil es auf Dein Fahrergewicht GENAU NULL reagieren würde.

Vielleicht berücksichtigst Du das in zukunft einmal und tust nicht so, als wäre das bei Dir was aussergewöhnlich besoneres und der Hinterbau würde nicht funktionieren.

Also echt...so ein Quatsch.  Und Du hast MICH auf die Ignore-Liste gesetzt???? Is ja nicht zu fassen.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2011)

so, gut das ich diesen ignorierten Beitrag mal gelesen habe.

Mein Federbein ist auf minimal SAG eingestellt und es wippt.
wieso zur Hölle hat LV zum Upgrade Kit das Gleitlager dazu gelegt?

Ich wollte mich echt nicht mehr über dieses Forum aufregen, aber du spielst dich echt wieder mal auf...

du hast meinen Tritt noch nie gesehen und dann maßt du Dir so etwas an?
auch mit abgesenktem Sattel wippt der Hinterbau.

Aber du wirst sicher die (für dich) richtige Antwort zu diesem Problem haben.

Fährst du eigentlich ein MK3 mit Upgrade Kit?
bist du schonmal ein XL mit Upgrade Kit mit 100 Kilo gefahren?
Wieso behauptest du, das ich mit leichtem Spitzfuß am tiefsten Punkt ins leere trete?
Meine Sattelhöhe ist so gewählt, das mein Bein am tiefsten Punkt gerade NICHT gestreckt ist und bei gebeugtem Knie die 90° nicht unterschreitet.

Ich finde dein angelesenes Wissen ja rührend,
aber bitte halte den Ball flach.


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2011)

ach ja, sehr geehrter Qia...

mein Wipp-Problem habe ich eigentlich erst, seit der X-12 Upgrade Hinterbau drin ist.
letztes Jahr am Gardasee bei 6000 Hm habe ich dieses Problem nicht verspürt
damals mit 115 mm Hinterbau.

seither ist der X-12 Hinterbau drin und das Federbein war beim Service.

daher habe ich Lhafty gefragt, denn der fuhr ein MK3 mit Upgrade.

Aber mach nur weiter mit deinen neunmalklugen Zurechtweisungen...

Du beteuerst doch immer, das es Dir um Lösungen und nicht um den Riot geht!
Es trifft halt doch zu:
Einmal Spaten, immer Spaten!


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Fährst du eigentlich ein MK3 mit Upgrade Kit?



Nö, aber genügend andere, die dieses Wippen so nicht berichten.



> bist du schonmal ein XL mit Upgrade Kit mit 100 Kilo gefahren?



Nö, aber Lexle hat 100 Kilo....liebt das MK1-3 und schwärmt davon....und IngoShome hat ein MK3 Xl und hat sogar meine Hebel drauf und hatte das Phänomen weder vorher noch hinterher.



> Wieso behauptest du, das ich mit leichtem Spitzfuß am tiefsten Punkt ins leere trete?



1. Weil ich seit 20 Jahren Bike und früher ein Werksteam (Bontrager) in Österreich hatte, mit 60 Boten zusammengearbeitet habe und vielen dieser Leute Sitzpositionen gecheckt habe.

2. Weil ein Spitzfuss mit NICHT gestrecktem Knie immernoch 5cm zu hoch sitzt. Die Zehenspitze hat niemals die Kraft, wie ein vernünftig benutzter Absprungwinkel am Fus. Ich steh beim Kung Fu auch nicht auf den Zehenspitzen, weil ich keinen Kraftschluss beim Tritt bekomme, sondern zu wenig gegenhalt habe.

3. Weil das jeder ausprobieren kann.

Wenn der Fuss nicht einigermaßen parralel zum Boden steht, wenn die Kurbel eine Linie zum Sitzrohr bildet, dann muss der Fußstrecker Zum Pedal nachdrücken um den Kraftschlusss zu gewährleisten. Man versucht also nach unten nachzudrücken und genau dieses Nachdrücken kommt aus der Hüfte uabwechselnd links und rechts.

Die Optik ist bei mittlerer Trittfrequenz ein Schauckeln, dass sich in eine Auf-und Ab-bewegung ins Gerät umwandelt.



> Meine Sattelhöhe ist so gewählt, das mein Bein am tiefsten Punkt gerade NICHT gestreckt ist und bei gebeugtem Knie die 90° nicht unterschreitet.



Vermutlich mit ner Schuhgröße von 45 und mit dem Ballen am Pedal, richtig? 



> Ich finde dein angelesenes Wissen ja rührend,
> aber bitte halte den Ball flach.



Für jemanden, der vor einem Jahr das Hinterrad noch nicht versetzen konnte, machst Du aber  nen ziemlichen Text.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2011)

Ganz ehrlich?

Halt einfach deine Klappe und blas dich nicht noch weiter auf!
Von was hast du eigentlich denn noch die absolute Ahnung?

Ich bin raus.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2011)

sorry, aber manchmal kann ich mich nur wundern über den umgangston hier  

übrigens:
mein Mk8 mit Gleitlagern wippt auch



... wenn ...


- der Lockout aus versehen drin ist
- ich im Wiegetritt reintrete wie ein Holzhacker
- der Sag nicht stimmt

...
- die Sattelposition verkehrt eingestellt ist


Das ist keine Kritik, keine Behauptung, und keine Anschuldigung, sondern einfach eine Erfahrung und Tatsache. Des Weiteren liegt es mir fern, irgendjemanden mit meiner Aussage beleidigen oder sonstwie kritisieren zu wollen. 

Wenn mich jetzt jemand auf die Ignore-Liste setzen will, bitteschön 

Ansonsten lasse ich das jetzt einfach so im Raum stehen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2011)

ach Mist schon vorbei, dann stelle ich die Chips wieder in den Schrank....


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich?
> 
> Halt einfach deine Klappe und blas dich nicht noch weiter auf!
> Von was hast du eigentlich denn noch die absolute Ahnung?
> ...



Kann ich Dir sagen: Von Dir!


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> sorry, aber manchmal kann ich mich nur wundern über den umgangston hier



Der uralte "ich hab Dich lieb-Ton" von mir und dem Guten. Wir wollten eigentlich schon heiraten.



> übrigens:
> mein Mk8 mit Gleitlagern wippt auch



Japp....5mm....genau die 5mm die sich der Hinterbau auch bewegt. Wissen wir schon...macht meiner auch. Aber Bergauf ist absolute Ruhe und Kraft kostet es auch nicht. Und genau deswegen rege ich mich über solche texte auf, die WIEDER UND WIEDER als "Gründe" für irgenddwas angeführt werden.




> ... wenn ...
> 
> 
> - der Lockout aus versehen drin ist
> ...



Genau....und genau deshalb sollte ein erfahrener Radfahrer wie der Gute solche Inhalte nicht so fluktuativ verwenden, als wärs n Konstruktionsfehler.




> Das ist keine Kritik, keine Behauptung, und keine Anschuldigung, sondern einfach eine Erfahrung und Tatsache. Des Weiteren liegt es mir fern, irgendjemanden mit meiner Aussage beleidigen oder sonstwie kritisieren zu wollen.
> 
> Wenn mich jetzt jemand auf die Ignore-Liste setzen will, bitteschön
> 
> Ansonsten lasse ich das jetzt einfach so im Raum stehen...



Lg
Oliver


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2011)

Ich habe kein LV, und es wippt auch etwas.
Na und?
Wenn ich den Hinterbau am Dämpfer abschalte, wippt es nicht mehr.
Schneller bin ich dadurch nicht.

Guckt euch einfach nicht andauernd zwischen die Beine, dann merkt man das Wippen nicht.


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Guckt euch einfach nicht andauernd zwischen die Beine....



... äh... ne, ich sags lieber doch nicht...


*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... äh... ne, ich sags lieber doch nicht...
> 
> 
> *duckundweg*



trau dich ruhig.........


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein LV, und es wippt auch etwas.
> Na und?
> Wenn ich den Hinterbau am Dämpfer abschalte, wippt es nicht mehr.
> Schneller bin ich dadurch nicht.
> ...



Manche verlieren völlig die Orientierung, wenn sie nicht hin und wieder in die Richtung schauen.

Ich seh an manchen U-Bahn Stationen manchmal Gruppen von "jungen Herren mit schwarzen Haaren", die bestimmte Handbewegungen alla Michael Jackson abwechselnd machen, dass jeder der Gruppe mindestens einmal in der Runde die Hand an der Hose hatte.

Ich frage mich dann oft, was die denn eigentlich überprüfen.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2011)

@Qia: die jungen Herren mit blonden Haaren machen das auch....


----------



## Qia (11. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @Qia: die jungen Herren mit blonden Haaren machen das auch....



Vermutlich inzwischen......bis dato ist mir das aber so nicht aufgefallen. Vielleicht liegts an meinem selektiven Blick....

....moment....soll das heißen...ich guck den Leuten ständig auf die Hose? Vornehmlich schwarzhaarigen Herren?


.....ich geh meditieren!

Edith sagt zu meiner Beruhigung: Das liegt sicher daran, dass ich  besonders auf gepflegte Hände schaue...


----------



## Lhafty (11. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> daher habe ich Lhafty gefragt, denn der fuhr ein MK3 mit Upgrade.




Neee. Interessiert zwar keinen mehr, aber alle Aussagen beziehen sich auf den Original Mk3. Ich habe den Rahmen nur MIT Upgrade Kit VERKAUFT. Der war aber nie eingebaut . LV hätte nen Blechkasten um die Wippe bauen sollen, dann gäb's die Diskussion nicht. Ist genauso wie die sagenhaften Rahmenmaterialunterschiede. Blöd nur, dass keine Sau merkt, ob sie auf Titan oder auf Wasserrohr sitzt, wohl aber auf einem gescheit konstruierten Rahmen oder einem störrischen Esel.


----------



## der-gute (11. Februar 2011)

Trotzdem danke, Lhafty.

Mein 115mm MK3 machte mir, wie schon beschrieben, auch keine Probleme.


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein LV, und es wippt auch etwas.
> Na und?
> Wenn ich den Hinterbau am Dämpfer abschalte, wippt es nicht mehr.
> Schneller bin ich dadurch nicht.
> ...




duuuu hast wasssss .....kein Liteville 

 schnell Männers und Frauens den Kollektebeutel wir müßen sammeln


----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ... äh... ne, ich sags lieber doch nicht...
> 
> 
> *duckundweg*




macht dann nen 5. in die Kasse .....ja auch Du bist mal dran Macholine


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> macht dann nen 5. in die Kasse .....ja auch Du bist mal dran Macholine





dabei hab ich doch garnichts gesagt 

(oder zählt denken auch schon?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (11. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> dabei hab ich doch garnichts gesagt
> 
> (oder zählt denken auch schon?)




der Gedanke war so offensichtlich, Du hättest ihn auch schreiben können .......außerdem zählt hier alles, selbst ein . wird schon zum anzetteln einer Meuterei benutzt.....Liteville Forumstypisch halt 




ach und ich mach das jetzt mal wie so einige (eigentlich gehört das unten geschriebene Standardmäßig in die Signatur eines Litevillers) 

_Mein Beitrag ist keine Kritik, keine Behauptung, und keine Anschuldigung, desweiteren liegt es mir fern, irgend jemanden mit meiner Aussage beleidigen oder sonst wie kritisieren zu wollen, außerdem enthalten viele meiner Beiträge Ironie, Sarkasmus,Humor (Schwarzen und Weißen) , bis hin zum Spaß auch ganz üblen Spaß und eigentlich tut es mir leid das ich überhaupt was geschrieben habe_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> _Mein Beitrag ist keine Kritik, keine Behauptung, und keine Anschuldigung, desweiteren liegt es mir fern, irgend jemanden mit meiner Aussage beleidigen oder sonst wie kritisieren zu wollen, außerdem enthalten viele meiner Beiträge Ironie, Sarkasmus,Humor (Schwarzen und Weißen) , bis hin zum Spaß auch ganz üblen Spaß und eigentlich tut es mir leid das ich überhaupt was geschrieben habe_





DAS ist so gut, das kommt in die Sig


----------



## scylla (11. Februar 2011)

dito 

(da du mein Geschreibsel schon so schön verwertet hast )


----------



## dragon07 (12. Februar 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> "jungen Herren mit schwarzen Haaren"




Hi

Eigentlich habe ich deine Beiträge gerne gelesen da sie Substanz hatten und fachlich Kompetent wirkten, das wieder rum ist enttäuschend und beschämend.


----------



## ollo (12. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> dito
> 
> (da du mein Geschreibsel schon so schön verwertet hast )




ja ok......Auszugsweise (ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen, da es am wenigsten ergänzt werden mußte ), Dir bleibt auch der 5er in die Kasse erspart, als Copyright Nachlass  ......


----------



## >ghostrider< (12. Februar 2011)

themawechsel.
hier nochmal mein 301 in der endfassung:





thor, avid juicy ultimate weiß 203/185, x9 trigger weiß, x0 schaltwerk, stylo,
lrs xt/xr 400, syntace vorbau,  syntace vector, ergon ga1, crankbrother cobalt 2, fizik tundra 2, xt pedale - macht zusammen genau 13,0 kg bikespaß!!
fürchte nur, so sauber bleibts nicht lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fridosw (12. Februar 2011)

Schick, äußerst schick.
Sag mal, welche Länge hat der Vorbau und welcher Lenker ist das genau ( Krümmung und Höhe ) ?


----------



## thetourist (12. Februar 2011)

>ghostrider< schrieb:


> themawechsel.
> hier nochmal mein 301 in der endfassung:



Endfassung. Das dachte ich auch mal...

Schönes Bike!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Februar 2011)

>ghostrider< schrieb:


> mein 301 in der *endfassung*:














sowas gibt es nicht


----------



## rayc (12. Februar 2011)

>ghostrider< schrieb:


> Es gibt also neben Syntace und Ritchey also auch passende Sattelstützen von Crank Brothers.
> 
> Und ich dachte ich begehe einen Frevel wenn ich eine Ritchey ins 301 stecke.
> 
> Ray


----------



## feller (13. Februar 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]
Hier meins mit neuem Vorbau, Lenker und Kettenführung, leider schlechte Bildqualität(Handy)


----------



## nope 75 (13. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meins im 10,9 kg Aufbau.

Und noch ein Link damit Ihr Euch nicht mehr zwischen die Beine gucken müsst. Die Steigung hat 23% und nicht 27 wie es dort geschrieben ist. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdrygJn-rx8"]YouTube        - Liteville 301[/nomedia]




Gruss nope75


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2011)

dragon07 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Eigentlich habe ich deine Beiträge gerne gelesen da sie Substanz hatten und fachlich Kompetent wirkten, das wieder rum ist enttäuschend und beschämend.



Hängt von der "interpretation" des Inhaltes ab. Nur zu Deiner Beruhigung, das hatte keinerlei etnische "Richtungsgebung".

Lg
Oliver


----------



## fanet82 (14. Februar 2011)

wieder etwas Futter für's Haifischbecken.. 
Das 301 meiner Freundin..


----------



## tommi101 (14. Februar 2011)

*kreisch* 
Ja ist denn schon Fasching?? 

Die Komponentenauswahl ist natürlich aus dem obersten Regal.

Aber HS und SCS...tut das Not??


----------



## bernd e (14. Februar 2011)

ich glaub ich brech ins essen, das ist wirklich Stoff fürs Haifischbecken. Wem es gefällt, gut, mir ist das gar nichts. Das sw von Ghostrider ist dagegen schon Einfarbig, wobei mir das Ghostrider 301 sogar gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Februar 2011)

Ja, mir wär´s auch etwas zu bunt....

Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst würden viel zu viel identische Bike´s rumfahren.

Hauptsache der Besitzerin gefällt´s.....bei meinem Bike sagen bestimmt auch viele wie kann man nur......

Rüssel


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2011)

Naja, mal was anderes. HS und SCS, hat das einen Vorteil?

Was mir nicht gfällt ist das HS Pimpkit.

Und die farbigen Leitungen. Ansonsten net schlecht!


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2011)

Die SCS trägt sicherlich noch ein ganzes Stück dazu bei den Kettenschlag und damit die Geräuschkulisse zu mindern.

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2011)

fanet82 schrieb:


> wieder etwas Futter für's Haifischbecken..
> Das 301 meiner Freundin..




optisch ziemlich wild nach dem Motto was rot oder weiß machbar ist...
mir pers. zuviel rot und weiß, dazu noch die fast schon bunten Reifen
am "schlimmsten" finde ich das Cockpit und die weißen Züge
der Extra Love Pimp-Kit geht völlig unter

technisch passt es 
die KeFü war hier IMHO aber rausgeschmissenes Geld (lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren)
Ist die Sattelklemme falsch montiert ?  der Schlitz ist doch normal vorne und der Hebel links


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2011)

man kann's auch übertreiben mit der optik 
aber solange es toll fährt... nichts dagegen einzuwenden. die geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2011)

Ansich ist es ja nur der Lenker und Vorbau die es für das klassische Geschmacksauge in der Gesamtheit nicht so bekömmlich macht

G.


----------



## uphillking (14. Februar 2011)

Schrecklich...

:-(


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2011)

Das Bike ist für die Freundin?
Gemessen an der Ausstattung muss die es ganz schön brennen lassen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Februar 2011)

fanet82 schrieb:


> wieder etwas Futter für's Haifischbecken..
> Das 301 meiner Freundin..



Wars nicht Dein 901, welches hier schonmal "kritisch" beäugt wurde? 

Fell schon dicker geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich mir das länger anschaue gefällt es mehr und mehr. Decals von den Felgen weg, Reifen mit weniger bunt dann könnte es richtig hübsch werden. Die Reifen Felgen Kombi ist richtig unruhig!!

Ist das ein M oder S Rahmen??


----------



## MichiP (14. Februar 2011)

meine 3 jährigen Töchter finden es _Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious _ Ihr Vater eher grotte


----------



## rayc (14. Februar 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Reifen mit weniger bunt dann könnte es richtig hübsch werden.



Macht dich nicht lächerlich. 
Ist das 301 zum Posen gedacht oder zum Mountainbiken?

Wenn ich mir so einige Post anschaue, könnte der Eindruck entstehen dass das 301 ein Poser-Bike ist und fahruntüchtig ist.

Dabei ist das 301 kein schlechtes Mountainbike. 
So wie das obige 301 aufgebaut ist, sollen wohl eher grobere Sachen unter die Stollen genommen werden. 
Das einzige was diesem 301 fehlt, ist eine ordentliche Schlammpackung 

@biker-wug, sorry das ich dich zitiere, aber die Steilvorlage mit den Reifen war zu verführerisch 

ray


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2011)

Kein Problem. Wie gesagr das mit den Reifen ist nur optisch.

Im Prinzip geb ich dir recht, DRECK fehlt bei dem meisten Bildern!!!!


----------



## thetourist (14. Februar 2011)

Ein Bild mit Dreck.


----------



## loui-w (14. Februar 2011)

und noch ein 301 mit Dreck






so sieht es sauber aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2011)

@fanet82

alter Schwede, da haste ja den Arm mit einer offenen Fleischwunde ins Haifischbecken gehalten 

Hm....Deiner Freundin scheint es zu gefallen, ist doch OK, 


........und wenn es ihr dann irgendwann zu Bling bling wird kann man das ganze doch durch das entfernen der schwarz roten Felgen Aufkleber (die DT Swiss Schriftzüge reichen eigentlich schon bei der Felge, selbst mit dem Maxxis) und ein Filigranerer Vorbau in dem Rot (auch wenn der Straitline schön ist) würde das ganze etwas "ablindern".......ansonsten immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen


----------



## Harry. (14. Februar 2011)

Ich finde es gut. Und etwas mehr Toleranz würde auch nichts schaden!

Bei anderen Herstellern ist Farbe ganz normal:





Und meines bekommt neben weißem Flaschenhalter noch diese Schutzbleche








Ob ich Bilder hier poste muss ich mir noch überlegen - nicht dass jemand einen Herzinfarkt bekommt!


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Februar 2011)

beim lady 301 find ich nur die felgen und den vorbau nicht passend. alles andere geht auf jeden fall klar wenn man es mit noch ein paar weiteren farben kombiniert.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Februar 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut. Und etwas mehr Toleranz würde auch nichts schaden!



hey er hats doch extra noch als Futter fürs Haifischbecken bezeichnet  



Harry. schrieb:


> Bei anderen Herstellern ist Farbe ganz normal:



was die Teile auch nicht hübscher macht 


Harry. schrieb:


> Und meines bekommt neben weißem Flaschenhalter noch diese Schutzbleche



büüüüdde stell dann ein Bild davon ein.... 



Harry. schrieb:


> Ob ich Bilder hier poste muss ich mir noch überlegen - nicht dass jemand einen Herzinfarkt bekommt!



Die Haie werden über dich herfallen !


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2011)

Gott sei Dank ist's gerade so dreckig im Wald, dass nach ein-zwei km eh alle Räder Einheits-braun sind


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2011)

Akso ich finds supi, es bringt doch endlich mal etwas Schwung in die nahezu militärische Uniformität des Standard-LV Alltages...*gähn*

Weiter so!


----------



## fanet82 (15. Februar 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Wars nicht Dein 901, welches hier schonmal "kritisch" beäugt wurde?
> 
> Fell schon dicker geworden?


 
Hehe logisch, darum freute ich mich auch schon auf diese neue Kritik..

Teilweise haben bestimmt viele recht, es mag bunt wirken, würde evt auch mal anderes ausprobieren. 
Sache ist bestimmt auch dass nicht viele die Möglichkeit haben, oder sich die Zeit nehmen wollen etwas besonderes aufzubauen.. Ich hatte die Zeit und das kam dabei raus.. Wems gefällt ok, wem nicht auch ok... Bin einfach der Meinung nicht nur schwarz ist schön.. 

Jedenfalls gabs hier wieder coole Feedbacks, wäre schön, sie wären manchmal etwas konstruktiv..

Gruss


----------



## fanet82 (15. Februar 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das länger anschaue gefällt es mehr und mehr. Decals von den Felgen weg, Reifen mit weniger bunt dann könnte es richtig hübsch werden. Die Reifen Felgen Kombi ist richtig unruhig!!
> 
> Ist das ein M oder S Rahmen??


 


Rahmen ist ein M..



Ach ja, vielen Dank natürlich noch an alle für die manchmal doch auch positiven Feedbacks..


----------



## fanet82 (15. Februar 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> @fanet82
> 
> alter Schwede, da haste ja den Arm mit einer offenen Fleischwunde ins Haifischbecken gehalten
> 
> ...


 

Danke, das nenn ich doch mal ein konstruktives Feedback!
Gruss


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

fanet82 schrieb:


> Sache ist bestimmt auch dass nicht viele die Möglichkeit haben, oder sich die Zeit nehmen wollen etwas besonderes aufzubauen..



meins war auch mal was Besonderes... meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls.
Nach ca. einem dreiviertel Jahr ist das draus geworden...




301-Ratbike 

Aber je hässlicher es wird, desto besser fährts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj eastwood (15. Februar 2011)

eijeijei, da hat ja jemand seinen halben Hausrat um's Oberrohr gewickelt


----------



## tommi101 (15. Februar 2011)

Neue Gabel für die Ratte? Bist Du nicht bis vor kurzem noch Fox gefahren?
Die Syntace Pedale hab ich jetzt neben der SCS auch mal auf der Shoppinglist.....oder würdest Du sagen das sich der Mehrpreis von ca 80-90Euronen gegenüber anderen Pedalen nicht objektiv lohnt?


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel für die Ratte? Bist Du nicht bis vor kurzem noch Fox gefahren?
> Die Syntace Pedale hab ich jetzt neben der SCS auch mal auf der Shoppinglist.....oder würdest Du sagen das sich der Mehrpreis von ca 80-90Euronen gegenüber anderen Pedalen nicht objektiv lohnt?



ja, hatte vorher ne Vanilla drin, und noch ein bisschen vorher auch mal eine Talas.

objektiv kann ich zum Preis-Leistungsverhältnis erst was sagen, wenn die #9 mal älter als ein Jahr sind... subjektiv würde ich sagen, es lohnt (aber vielleicht bin ich ja einfach ein verblendeter Fan) 

@dj eastwood
mist, jetzt wo du's sagst... hab ich doch glatt den camping-kocher vergessen für die kaffeepause zwischendurch


----------



## drul (15. Februar 2011)

scylla, was ist das denn für ein schickes Schaltwerk, ein XO getuned?
wieviel Federweg hinten? 140mm?

viele Grüße
Drul


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

nicht getuned... gekauft und drangeschraubt... X.0 medium cage "gold nugget" (hatte ja mal den plan, das rad mit vielen hübschen blingbling teilen in gold aufzuhübschen. der hat solange gehalten, bis das erste teil kaputt ging, und auf die schnelle natürlich nichts in gold herzukriegen war )

ja, 140 mm federweg hinten.


----------



## thetourist (15. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> 301-Ratbike
> 
> Aber je hässlicher es wird, desto besser fährts



Yeah!! Das kann ich nur unterschreiben! Obwohl "hässlich" ja ein viel zu hartes Wort ist...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> 301-Ratbike
> 
> Aber je hässlicher es wird, desto besser fährts



und deshalb versteckst du dich damit auf den Pfälzer Trails 

aber einmal putzen und es wird wieder schön.... *duw*


----------



## Wurzelmann (15. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> Aber je hässlicher es wird, desto besser fährts



Das konnte man ja auch schon bei Rainers altem Bike sehen. Man, ging das gut


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und deshalb versteckst du dich damit auf den Pfälzer Trails
> 
> aber einmal putzen und es wird wieder schön.... *duw*



den schönen Pfälzer Dreck einfach abwischen? 
Dachte mir, der könnte als Souvenir draufbleiben, damit die Vorfreude aufs nächste WE steigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Februar 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> den schönen Pfälzer Dreck einfach abwischen?
> Dachte mir, der könnte als Souvenir draufbleiben, damit die Vorfreude aufs nächste WE steigt



ach wir haben genug davon, bekommst bei der nächsten Tour wieder was davon 
Du kannst aber auch hergehen und das exquisite Material in kleinen Gläschen sammeln. Schön beschriftet mit Tourdatum und Strecke


----------



## jaxxxon (15. Februar 2011)

feller schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Hier meins mit neuem Vorbau, Lenker und Kettenführung, leider schlechte Bildqualität(Handy)



Sorry fürs zitieren mit Bild,
bei mir steht bald auch ein 301 ins Haus. 
Welche 301-Rahmenversion ist das und welche Größe hat er (XL mit wievielen "X")?
Danke


----------



## supasini (15. Februar 2011)

Müsste xxl mk8 sein...


----------



## 666steve666 (15. Februar 2011)

Ist ein XXL!


----------



## feller (15. Februar 2011)

Ja, es ist ein xxl rahmen...


----------



## Harry. (15. Februar 2011)

Fellers Bild habe ich mir auch schon "geklaut" (gibt kaum XXL Bilder) um einen Größenvergleich zu meinem jetzigen Ghost AMR in 22" mit 56cm Sattelrohr zu haben.
Obwohl das XXL nur 54cm Sattelrohr hat, wird es doch einiges größer wirken als mein AMR.
Ich hoffe, dass der "Kinderfahrrad" - Eindruck etwas schwächer ist.




@feller 
welchen Federweg hast Du hinten? (Vorne dürften es 160mm sein)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (15. Februar 2011)

Wie gross sind denn die XXL-Fahrer?
Und fahren die alle wegen der Rahmenhöhe (+6cm im Vergleich zu XL, oder?!) einen sooooo langen Rahmen mit 160mm Fahrwerk?


----------



## hardflipper (16. Februar 2011)

Is ja klar mit dem größer wikren... das XXL hat ja 2 Meter Radstand.


----------



## feller (16. Februar 2011)

@harry
hinten habe ich 140 mm und vorne 150mm


----------



## 666steve666 (16. Februar 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Wie gross sind denn die XXL-Fahrer?
> Und fahren die alle wegen der Rahmenhöhe (+6cm im Vergleich zu XL, oder?!) einen sooooo langen Rahmen mit 160mm Fahrwerk?



Die Größe ist das eine, wenn man eher einen langen Oberkörper hat braucht man halt eher einen langen Rahmen ...


----------



## da_killerk (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

nach dem ganzen schwarz, hier mal was in Farbe:













So nun wird fleißig aufgebaut...

Gruß da_killerk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Februar 2011)

oh ein Grashüpfer !


----------



## biker-wug (19. Februar 2011)

Grün ist nicht meine Farbe, aber trotz allem hat was. Bin mal auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## rmvertex (19. Februar 2011)

WOW, endlich mal wieder jemand der Mut hat Farbe zu zeigen (ich leider nicht).
Das Grün finde ich klasse !!!
Bin schon gespannt auf das fertige Bike.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau !!!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nope 75 (19. Februar 2011)

Sehr schönes Grün!!! Gefällt  mir.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. Februar 2011)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach dem ganzen schwarz, hier mal was in Farbe:
> 
> ...




SUPER geil!!!!!!!!!!! Das kawasaki-grün finde ich echt ein TRAUM!!!!

Das werden echte Erinnerungen wach 





Habe heute für mein grünes ein paar schwarze Teile besorgt.................................................
Konnte auch ne schwarze XT ergattern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Februar 2011)

das grün ist echt genial 
(mit schwarzem Hinterbau gefällt's mir fast noch besser...)


----------



## Klettersteppi (20. Februar 2011)

...der ganz grüne Rahmen nur mit schwarzen Parts und kleinen roten Farbklecksen in den Labels...


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2011)

heute war jungfernfahrt,...

ich bin sehr zufrieden und überglücklich das alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das gedacht hatte.

hier ein paar eindrücke von meinem kleinen ausflug.





















schön wars. 
bis dahin.
gruss kay


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike. Schöne Bilder 

Aber warum hast Du Dich für die doch sehr schweren 521 Felgen entschieden?


----------



## Rüssel__ (20. Februar 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut

Schön das ne Gabel dran ist, die Farblich etwas zum Rahmen passt, schaut gleich viel schöner aus wie ne schwarze

Rüssel


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Schöne Bilder
> 
> Aber warum hast Du Dich für die doch sehr schweren 521 Felgen entschieden?



die sind für mein einsatzgebiet und vor allem mein gewicht ziemlich überdimensioniert, aber die laufräder hatte ich sehr günstig hier im forum geschossen, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen. nun bleiben sie dran.
muss ja nicht für immer sein. auch die reifen die ebenfalls dabei waren sind mir eigentlich zu viel des guten. ich denke mir würden sogar 2.25er nobbys dicke reichen.

jetzt muss ich erstmal einen gang runter schalten was das geld zum fenster raus schmeissen angeht. normalerweise sollte auch der aufbau länger dauern, aber die liebe ungeduld....

danke für die komplimente
gruss kay


----------



## wubu (20. Februar 2011)

Zufälle gibts...ich hab auch heute "richtige" Jungfernfahrt gemacht, war bloß ein paar Stunden später in derselben Gegend! Ist doch Grunewald!?

Die Kiste fährt sich echt geil!!!


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2011)

na das ist ja ein ding,...
aber wir wären uns wohl nicht über den weg gefahren, ich war in der nähe von wannsee unterwegs (ich weiss gar nicht wie das gebiet heisst?!)

ich bin auch total zugrieden. guter kauf.
gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (20. Februar 2011)

Das Gebiet um den Wannsee heißt Grunewald.  

Oder bist du nur über die "Agentenbrücke" und dann links rein? Da ist die Pfaueninsel.


----------



## wildermarkus (20. Februar 2011)

Schönes Rad!!

Was hast denn für Naben dran?
Verkauf doch die Reifen hier!Denke die sollten schnell weg sein

Gruß

Markus


----------



## wtb_rider (20. Februar 2011)

danke schön.

naben sind  von tune, wegen den reifen schau ich erstmal, vielleicht entpuppen sie sich ja als gar nicht so schlecht.

gruss kay


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Februar 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> danke schön.
> 
> naben sind von tune, wegen den reifen schau ich erstmal, vielleicht entpuppen sie sich ja als gar nicht so schlecht.
> 
> gruss kay


 
Ich finde, dass die FA´s sehr gut zu einem All Mountain 301er passen. Würde ich auf jeden Fall drauf lassen. 

Letztes Jahr hatte ich versuchsweise einen Nobby Nic 2,4" hinten drauf. Pannensicherheit und Grip waren in meinem Augen ähnlich dem FA. Das große Problem war der Verschleiss. In zwei Tagen Latsch habe ich mehrere Profilblöck abgerissen und den Rest mehr oder weniger schwer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Dann lieber 100g/Reifen zusätzlich.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2011)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach dem ganzen schwarz, hier mal was in Farbe:


 
Sehr geile Farbe! Willkommen im Club der nicht 08/15 schwarz eloxierten  

Hier nochmal  *meins*





@ wtb rider: Sehr geile Bilder! Vorallem das letzte auf Eis schaut super aus


----------



## wtb_rider (21. Februar 2011)

danke, da gab es noch mehr (die leider schöner waren), leider waren die alle nicht wirklich scharf, keine ahnung warum, vielleicht muss das ojketiv mal nachjustiert werden.

dein radl in der farbe ist aber auch ein kracher. gefällt mir sehr gut, aber auch das grün find ich schön. mut zur farbe, find ich immer cool, ich mag schwarz auch nicht sonderlich. 

gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2011)

... vor allem richtig gut in Szene gesetzt mit dem Herbstwald dahinter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank . Das Herbstbild ist eher ein Glückstreffer.


----------



## Rotti84 (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,

gibts hier eine Liste mit allen LV 301 Besitzern, damit man sich so ein Bike mal in echt anschauen und sich vielleicht auch mal draufsetzen kann?
Komme aus dem Münchner Süden...wäre ja super wenn sich mal einer meldet?

gruß


----------



## Pittus (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

willst'e mit Adresse und Telefonnummer, sowie Arbeits- bzw. nicht Anwesenheitszeit haben   
In die Liste werden sich viiiiele eintragen 

Pitt, aus Paranoia

PS: Frag doch einfach ob einer aus dem Münchner Süden dich mal treffen kann.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (26. Februar 2011)

@Andreas
ist die Farbe am 301 zufällig Honey Yellow ? Die ist Meeeega geil

VG
Marco
(leider ohne LV)


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Februar 2011)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Andreas
> ist die Farbe am 301 zufällig Honey Yellow ? Die ist Meeeega geil
> 
> VG
> ...



Nein nein, ein Melon Yellow ist das


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2011)

Helium schrieb:


>



ich hab das rad am wochenende mal probegerollt. im gegensatz zu meinem ist es ein längerer rahmen mit kürzeren vorbau. vom reach stack sind sie aber ziemlich identisch wie wir festgestellt haben. ansonsten allerdings kein vergleich. nichts quietscht, alle gänge lassen sich schalten und die bremsen gehn.
und ein kilo leichter. das ding geht einfach nur vorwärts und für jemanden der sein rad nicht so oft wegschmeisst wie ich ist es auch abwärts sicher haltbar.

für mich wäre genau dieser aufbau eine empfehlung für ein 2011er lago bikefestival-testbike am litevillestand. weil ich glaube das  es viele glücklich macht.
wenn DT, dann nur wenn man gewicht spart. was bei den laufrädern und der gabel der fall ist. lass ich mir also ausnahmsweise eingehn. ansonsten  einmal totem und zurück. 2011 fährt man endlich wieder flinke quirlige räder.

ich hab mir grad eben mal den ardent in 2,4 und 2,6 bestellt. ich bin gespannt ob der hintere durchschlagsicher ist. das ein muddy marry sich weniger zusetzt bzw überhaupt irgnedwie grip aufbaut hat man ja gesehn bzw nicht gesehn hehe.


----------



## Helium (1. März 2011)

Ja, war wirklich sehr geil die gemeinsame Tour mit Rainer
Und jetzt wo ich Rainers 301 mal gefahren hab, ist der Respekt über seine geniale Fahrtechnik nochmal gestiegen. Was man in seinen Videos nicht sieht, ist die Funktion seiner Bremsen, soweit man die Teile noch Bremsen nennen kann. Die hintere hatte bei jedem Anziehen einen anderen Druckpunkt und die vordere praktisch null Verzögerung(verglaste Beläge). Er ist damit den schwierigsten und steilsten Trail in unserer Gegend fehlerfrei und komplett gefahren, ich mit seinem Bike wäre sicher im Krankenhaus gelandet, absolut krasse Radbeherschung.

Rainer fährt ein M mit einem 75er Vorbau und meins ist ein L mit einem 55er Force, wir sind beide knapp über 1,90m groß. Beide Rahmen fühlen sich im gesamten relativ gleich an, wobei das M durch den kürzeren Radstand noch etwas wendiger wirkt.
Mir würden beide super passen, also auch ein M kommt für große Fahrer die gerne technisch fahren absolut in die engere Auswahl.

Bilder hätte es eigentlich auch gegeben, aber leider haben meine Fähigkeiten hinter der Kamera und Rainers Fotoansprüche nicht harmoniert


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. März 2011)

sprich Rainer muss so fahren (können) weil sein Bike "unfahrbar" ist !


----------



## Helium (1. März 2011)

Ich hätts nicht schöner sagen können

Bzw. das Rad fährt gut, nur wie der da runter gekommen ist mit diesen Bremsen wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben.
Ich finds geil, dem ist es egal ob die Bremsen gehen oder nicht, der vertraut auf seine Fahrtechnik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (1. März 2011)

@da_killerk: Was macht dein "Monster-Energie" Bike, nicht bald fertig!?


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Rainer fährt ein M mit einem 75er Vorbau und meins ist ein L mit einem 55er Force, wir sind beide knapp über 1,90m groß. Beide Rahmen fühlen sich im gesamten relativ gleich an, wobei das M durch den kürzeren Radstand noch etwas wendiger wirkt.
> Mir würden beide super passen, also auch ein M kommt für große Fahrer die gerne technisch fahren absolut in die engere Auswahl.
> 
> Bilder hätte es eigentlich auch gegeben, aber leider haben meine Fähigkeiten hinter der Kamera und Rainers Fotoansprüche nicht harmoniert



ich hab mir jetzt organische bremsbeläge bestellt. natürlich nur einen satz. ich tausche die abgefahrenen zwei die ich vorne und hinten aufgeteilt habe gegen die organischen. dann hab ich pro bremse neuwertige sinter und organische.
entlüften lass ich sie am festival. die frage ist warum die druckpunktverstellung eigentlich grundsätzlich auf anschlag ist. ich mag die hebel gerne weit weg vom lenker aber ich hab noch keine bremse gefunden die das dauerhaft über ein jahr hält weil der spielraum zwischen weit weg vom lenker und ruhestellung einfach zu knapp ist.
deine one war wie meine alten oros. der dosierbereich ist sehr knapp wenn man viel last und körperspannung am lenker hat.
hab im magura thread schon festgestellt das bremsen die sich auf einem 200mm bike top dosieren lassen weil die wankbewegungen und das fahrwerk die energie auffressen auf einem harten 140mm bike vielleicht sehr störrisch wirken.

der unterschied zwischen L und M und unsere vorbauten ist dann noch das lenkverhalten und die lenkerbreite. ich hab mich schon so an den 75er gewöhnt dass ich bei deinem das gefühl hatte ich lenke zu weit hinten. ist ja grad in mode so gut wie 0mm vorbauten zu fahren und flache lenkwinkel. aber der abstand zwischen reifenaufstandsfläche und drehpunkt am steuerrohr ist dann immer länger. grad wenn man auf und über dem rad steht (balanceposition) find ich das sehr unangenehm. je nach einsatzbereich und fahrerposition wird halt aus gefühlt direkt so indirekt versetzt.
und helium hat bei der anschliessenden streetdantelsession selber gemerkt was der vorteil ist wenn der lenker näher an der radachse ist und der aufstellwinkel bis zum totpunkt weniger steil ist. die praxis ist halt aussagekräftiger als die vorstellung. und jeglicher vorteil in gewissen bereichen ergibt nachteile in anderen.

die videos sehn vielleicht lächerlich flach aus. der angesprochene steilhang sieht aus als wenn wir in der ebene einen waldweg mit blockierenden hinterrad entlangrutschen und wir uns nach dem wegrutschen des vorderrades dann abslichtlich 20m den berg runterrollen. hihi.


----------



## biker-wug (1. März 2011)

@Helium und 525Rainer: Interessant geschrieben, da sieht man endlich mal wieder den Unterschied aus Theorie und Praxis!!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. März 2011)

Also Rainers Bike ist sozusagen g'schlampert, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. 

Rainer, fährst du eine Avid Elixir? Dann würde mich die Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt nicht wundern.
Empfehlen kann ich die Servo Wave Bremshebel von Shimano. Gibt's schon ab SLX aufwärts für kleines Geld. Und sonst halt die Hope Mono Mini Trial. 

Das heftige Reagieren auf starke Bremsungen ergibt sich meines Erachtens aus der doch recht agilen Geometrie des 301 und ähnlicher Räder. Ein Banshee Spitfire würde schon längst nicht mehr so stark reagieren (flacher Lenkwinkel, lange Kettenstreben).

Ich bin den Sommer 2010 die Shimano Saint gefahren. Eine geile Bremsen (vor allem wenn richtig entlüftet) mit der auch dem letzten Anfänger das Hinterradversetzen gelingt, aber sie haut einem den gesamten Rhythmus zusammen. Gerade wenn's eine Stufe runter geht und man den Finger am Bremshebel hat, reicht das schon für eine unabsichtliche stärkere Verzögerung. 10° am Bremshebel = Vollbremsung.

Größe M bei 190 cm ist schon krass. Haut ihr euch dabei nicht immer die Knie an den Schalthebeln an? Ich geh heuer den umgekehrten Weg 170 cm und Größe M.


----------



## Helium (1. März 2011)

Also ich komm mit den ServoWave Hebeln überhaupt nicht zurecht, mir geben die zuwenig Feedback, ist aber sicher Geschmackssache. 
Meine TheOne ist auch nicht optimal, hat zwar eine sehr gute Endkraft aber sie sind nicht gut dosierbar (vor einem halben Jahr hat mich das noch überhaupt nicht gestört und die Bremse hat mir super getaugt, aber der Fahrstil verändert sich immer mehr in eine Richtung wo Dosierbarkeit vor brachialer Power steht), meine Hoffnung liegt aktuell bei der neuen Magura Bremse, mal sehen.
Und wie Rainer schon sagte, ein Rad wie das 301 reagiert viel heftiger auf die Bremspower einer z.B. Saint wie das ein 200mm Bike macht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

Ich habe mich auch anfangs an dem Servowave gestört.

Jetzt habe ich die kleien Madenschraube am Griff (Saint) ganz rein gedreht.
Dann ist die Umlenkrolle unmittelbar an ihrem "Wendepunkt" und man hat den Servoeffekt kaum noch.


----------



## scylla (1. März 2011)

ich find's gerade lustig, die Bremsendiskussion mitzuverfolgen 

Sonst werde ich immer ausgelacht, wenn ich behaupte Saint und the One wären zu digital... von wegen "dann hast du halt zu wenig Gefühl in den Fingern"... 
Wobei an der Theorie von 200mm-Bigbike vs. 140mm-Allmountain was dran sein muss. am 20 kg Demo komme ich auch wunderbar mit einer Saint klar. Schon am an einem einigermaßen leicht und straff aufgebauten 901-Testbike habe ich die the One dagegen spontan gehasst.

@Rainer
Hope Bremsen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. März 2011)

Liegt nicht nur an der Geometrie. Mit einem DH Bike kommst du auch mit ganz anderen Geschwindigkeiten angeflogen. Wer von 60 auf 20 km/h bremst der kann die Bremskraft gut gebrauchen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Sonst werde ich immer ausgelacht, wenn ich behaupte Saint und the One wären zu digital... von wegen "dann hast du halt zu wenig Gefühl in den Fingern"...



Die Saint finde ich nicht zu digital.
Es geht darum, dass der Griff beim Ziehen so ein seltsames Gefühl gibt, wenn das Servowave über seinen "Wendepunkt" läuft.
Den einen stört es, den anderen nicht.

Ich sehe auch keinen direkten Zusammenhang von Bremse und Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (1. März 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Also ich komm mit den ServoWave Hebeln überhaupt nicht zurecht, mir geben die zuwenig Feedback, ist aber sicher Geschmackssache.
> Meine TheOne ist auch nicht optimal, hat zwar eine sehr gute Endkraft aber sie sind nicht gut dosierbar (vor einem halben Jahr hat mich das noch überhaupt nicht gestört und die Bremse hat mir super getaugt, aber der Fahrstil verändert sich immer mehr in eine Richtung wo Dosierbarkeit vor brachialer Power steht), meine Hoffnung liegt aktuell bei der neuen Magura Bremse, mal sehen.
> Und wie Rainer schon sagte, ein Rad wie das 301 reagiert viel heftiger auf die Bremspower einer z.B. Saint wie das ein 200mm Bike macht.




wie wäre the cleg4


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch keinen direkten Zusammenhang von Bremse und Federweg.



federweg generiert traktion des reifens, vor allem vorne wo man durch die bremse kaum verhärtung der federung hat. und der bereich zwischen eintauchen und wanken des fahrwerks ist viel breiter.
ein zug an der bremse wirkt sich komplett anders aus als bei meinem harten setup. der bereich zwischen blockieren des reifens oder hängenbleiben an einer wurzel ist bei mir sehr schmal wenn man die bremse schlecht dosieren kann.
wir tauschen am geisskopf ab und an mal die räder und meine freunde haben halt alle ab 180mm aufwärts. ich glaub nicht dass ich mich da täusche. 
mit so einem 200mm bike trotz fetter scheiben und brachialer bremse gehn nosewheelies über wurzelteppiche. man bremst sich halt erst mal in den federweg rein. das geht mit meinem rad auch aber gewichtsverteilung auf dem rad und bremsmoment sind sehr scary.

war halt cool die ausfahrt weil wir durch fahren der identischen manöver gleich praktisch alle vor und nachteile von den aufbauten gesehn haben. das ist ja grad das interessante. jeder fährt dann andere lines und wendet andere techniken an. im forum hört sich das immer so nach konfrontation an wer das bessere equipment für welchen untergrund hat aber in der praxiss sind die verschiedenen waffen das was es interessant macht. 

@ tyro: 190cm und grösse M ist nicht regelkonform und bestimmt für die meisten quatsch. wenn der lenker aber höher und weiter vorne ist dann bleibt es sich gleich vom reach und stack her. ich hab im wiegetritt bei meinem bike mehr platz als auf heliums L. ausserdem hab ich keine schalthebel mehr


----------



## misiman (1. März 2011)

@helium

Ein M bei 1,90m erscheint mir etwas kurz. Bin 1,83 und bin M und L probegefahren und ein L mit 75mm Vorbau. Das M war mir gleich beim ersten Sitzen zu eng.

Andere Frage: Was für einen Bashguard hast Du da verbaut?


----------



## Helium (1. März 2011)

ist natürlich eine Frage des Einsatzbereichs ob du mit der Größe Fahrspaß hast. Unsere Feststellung war nur das sich ein M mit 75mm Vorbau und ein L mit 55mm Vorbau sehr ähnlich anfühlen und beides (für mich) in Frage kommen würde.

Der Bash ist ein Einzelstück, das es käuflich leider nicht gibt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. März 2011)

Die zwei cm von 55 auf 75 mm sollten die kürzere Oberrohrlänge auch kompensieren.
XC Bikes haben aus diesem Grund auch oft eine kürzere Oberrohrlänge als Enduros.


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2011)

misiman schrieb:


> @helium
> Das M war mir gleich beim ersten Sitzen zu eng.



sitzposition ist wieder was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberbüchse (6. März 2011)

Endlich hab ich auch meins fertig

Mist, wie kriege ich die Fotos für Euch größer...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Endlich hab ich auch meins fertig
> 
> Mist, wie kriege ich die Fotos für Euch größer...



Lade die Bilder in dein Album hier im IBC-Forum, unter dem Bild klickst du auf BBCode, dort klickst du dann auf die gewünschte Größe und verlinkst die Bilder hier ins Forum/Beitrag hinein.

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Eckkopf und/oder dem Weinbiet...


----------



## Hagen3000 (7. März 2011)

Meins im aktuellen Aufbaustadium. Jetzt mit 45er Superforce, der sich als beste Investition herausgestellt hat (vorher 75er F119). Fährt sich nun super agil, verspielt und bettelt die ganze Zeit nach Airtime  

Mal schauen... wenn der Fahrer dem Wunsch des Bikes weiter so nachgeht muss wohl doch igendwann ne Lyrik o.ä. dran und evtl. der 160er Hebel. Als nächstes kommt erstmal die SCS dran. Die Kettenstrebe sieht in der Nähe der SCS-Aufnahme schon arg lädiert aus  Aber leider erst in 3-4 Wochen lieferbar...


----------



## Horaff (7. März 2011)

jetzt mit Fox Van 36. Fährt sich super genial. Das 301 ist ein Traumbike !!!!


----------



## 525Rainer (7. März 2011)

zur zeit etwas lieblos:


----------



## Ray (12. März 2011)

Bald weiße Felgen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2011)

@Hagen3000: Was für eine Frechheit, nicht das Bild mit mir als Fahrradständer zu posten!


----------



## Hagen3000 (12. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen3000: Was für eine Frechheit, nicht das Bild mit mir als Fahrradständer zu posten!



Ha, dann hätte dein Astralkörper doch locker das Bike überstrahlt  Das wollte ich dem Fahrrad nicht antun


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2011)

Nagut, ok


----------



## mokka_ (12. März 2011)

wurde dein steuerrohr extra für dich versträckt?



Ray schrieb:


> Bald weiße Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (12. März 2011)

@Ray: Deine Lenkerstellung sieht krass aus. Aber wenn man sieht, was du damit anstellst, muss sie ja passen.


----------



## Silberbüchse (12. März 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder in dein Album hier im IBC-Forum, unter dem Bild klickst du auf BBCode, dort klickst du dann auf die gewünschte Größe und verlinkst die Bilder hier ins Forum/Beitrag hinein.
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Eckkopf und/oder dem Weinbiet...



ok, ich versuch es mal...

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/8/7/6/9/_/original/IMG_8047.JPG
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/8/7/6/9/_/original/IMG_8026.JPG


----------



## Silberbüchse (12. März 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder in dein Album hier im IBC-Forum, unter dem Bild klickst du auf BBCode, dort klickst du dann auf die gewünschte Größe und verlinkst die Bilder hier ins Forum/Beitrag hinein.
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal auf dem Eckkopf und/oder dem Weinbiet...



oder so?







yes!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. März 2011)

so langsam erhöht sich die LV Dichte im Pfälzerwald


----------



## uphillking (12. März 2011)

Ich hätte noch ein paar Spacer wenn du welche brauchst...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (12. März 2011)




----------



## Ray (13. März 2011)

@mokka Nein, das ist alles Serie
@biker-wug Ja, der Kröpfungswinkel des Lenkers ist krass aber ich bekomme mit anderen Lenkern Handgelenksschmerzen. Ich hab schon einige Lenker ausprobiert. Bei Touren komme ich aber auch mit einem Vector zurecht.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. März 2011)

Hey Raimund, wollte dich schon letztes Jahr im Wald ansprechen, ist aber irgendwie untergegangen...

Was sind das für Felgen an deinem 301? Sind sie geschweisst oder gesteckt?


----------



## Silberbüchse (13. März 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ein paar Spacer wenn du welche brauchst...


Der war gemein... Ich bin mit dem Lenker immer noch zu tief!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Der war gemein... Ich bin mit dem Lenker immer noch zu tief!



mach doch einen VRO drauf ?


----------



## Silberbüchse (13. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mach doch einen VRO drauf ?



Sieht so ein Ding nicht noch viel hässlicher aus?


----------



## uphillking (13. März 2011)

....


Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Der war gemein... Ich bin mit dem Lenker immer noch zu tief!


----------



## tf-bikes.at (14. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Der war gemein... Ich bin mit dem Lenker immer noch zu tief!



Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist?

Ich nehme an, das MK8 ist ein XL, oder?

lg,
thomas


----------



## berkel (14. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Sieht so ein Ding nicht noch viel hässlicher aus?


Ein VRO wäre aber wohl stabiler. Das sieht schon ziemlich windig aus, zumal du der Rahmengröße nach auch kein Fliegengewicht sein wirst. Wie hoch ist der Spacerturm, die Gabelhersteller sagen: nicht mehr als 30mm.


----------



## der-gute (14. März 2011)

ein Thomson Vorbau mit 10° oder nen Superforce mit 20°

ein Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberbüchse (14. März 2011)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie groß du bist?
> 
> Ich nehme an, das MK8 ist ein XL, oder?
> 
> ...


Beim letzten Mal (vor 20 Jahren) wurde ich mit 1910 mm gemessen...
Stimmt, es ist ein MK8 in XL. 
Ich habe aber gestern nach 3,5 Stdn. das Gefühl gehabt, dass mein 120er Vorbau auch ein bißchen lang ist. Also die Idee VRO hat schon was...
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Silberbüchse (14. März 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> ein Thomson Vorbau mit 10° oder nen Superforce mit 20°
> 
> ein Lenker mit mehr Kröpfung


Ja, habe ich auch schon gedacht. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal meinen SQLab 316 montieren (16° Kröpfung und ca. 3 cm Rise).


----------



## Silberbüchse (14. März 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> ... Das sieht schon ziemlich windig aus, zumal du der Rahmengröße nach auch kein Fliegengewicht sein wirst. Wie hoch ist der Spacerturm, die Gabelhersteller sagen: nicht mehr als 30mm.


Klingt vielleicht bescheuert, aber ich habe das Syntace-Pack komplett draufgehauen, schätze mal etwa 5 cm...


----------



## coastalwolf (14. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Beim letzten Mal (vor 20 Jahren) wurde ich mit 1910 mm gemessen...
> Stimmt, es ist ein MK8 in XL.
> Ich habe aber gestern nach 3,5 Stdn. das Gefühl gehabt, dass mein 120er Vorbau auch ein bißchen lang ist. Also die Idee VRO hat schon was...
> Gruß
> Martin



Ich bin auch 1,91m und habe eine SL von 93cm. 740mm Vector mit 20mm Spacer unterm 75mm Vorbau finde ich sehr relaxt bei meinem Mk8 XL.

Entweder Du hast extrem kurze Arme oder Du hast eine Historie mit Rückenbeschwerden bzw. Ähnlichem. Ansonsten würde ich den Spacerturm mal probeweise reduzieren (idealerweise natürlich mit kürzerem Vorbau). Eigentlich solltest Du dann nur Vorteile habe. Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad bei steilen Abfahrten und vorallem eine deutlich bessere Uphill-Performance.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ............Ansonsten würde ich den Spacerturm mal probeweise reduzieren (idealerweise natürlich mit kürzerem Vorbau). Eigentlich solltest Du dann nur Vorteile habe. Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad bei steilen Abfahrten und vorallem eine deutlich bessere Uphill-Performance.



Bei steilen Abfahrten mangelt es doch selten an Druck am Vorderrad?
Du meinst sicher in schnellen Kurven allgemein?


----------



## Silberbüchse (14. März 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,91m und habe eine SL von 93cm. 740mm Vector mit 20mm Spacer unterm 75mm Vorbau finde ich sehr relaxt bei meinem Mk8 XL.


Wie weit hast Du denn die Sattelstütze (48cm?) draußen? Meine steht bis zur Markierung 10 am roten Ring.

Ach so, wie hoch ist denn überhaupt deine Gabel? Ich habe die 110-150 talas drin (ach, hast du ja auf dem Bild gesehen..



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ...Entweder Du hast extrem kurze Arme oder Du hast eine Historie mit Rückenbeschwerden bzw. Ähnlichem. Ansonsten würde ich den Spacerturm mal probeweise reduzieren (idealerweise natürlich mit kürzerem Vorbau). Eigentlich solltest Du dann nur Vorteile habe. Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad bei steilen Abfahrten und vorallem eine deutlich bessere Uphill-Performance.



Ich glaube, ich habe "rel. kurze Beine" (Jeans habe ich immer mit 34er Länge). Und: stimmt, ich habe gelegentlich Rücken!
Aber das mit der Downhillperformance ist bei mir anders: Ich kann besser fliegen lassen, wenn ich nicht zu sehr auf dem Lenker stütze, auch, weil ich dann einfach schneller und gefühlvoller lenken kann.


----------



## ollo (14. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> ............
> Ich glaube, ich habe "rel. kurze Beine" (Jeans habe ich immer mit 34er Länge). Und: stimmt, ich habe gelegentlich Rücken!
> Aber das mit der Downhillperformance ist bei mir anders: Ich kann besser fliegen lassen, wenn ich nicht zu sehr auf dem Lenker stütze, auch, weil ich dann einfach schneller und gefühlvoller lenken kann.




ich würde probehalber wie schon erwähnt einen kürzeren Vorbau (mal ganz Krass 70 - max 90 mm) Montieren, vielleicht hast Du einen Freundlichen Händler der Dir aus der Restekiste einen leiht, bevor Du mit VRO und Co anfängst


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. März 2011)

Nabend Silberbüchse,

ich klink mich mal ein...
Ich habe ein MK3 XL, bin 1,90m groß, aber scheinbar etwas anders aufgeteilt (Jeans 36 ). Aber vielleicht hilft Dir der Anhaltspunkt meinerseits: Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine Vanilla mit 140mm an der Front, Einbauhöhe 525mm glaube ich. Da bin ich mit einem 90 er Vorbau gefahren, ohne Spacer. Klappte gut. Nun durch einen Gabeltausch bedingt, fahre ich einen 60er Vorbau mit einer Lyrik (545mm Einbauhöhe, wenn ich nicht irre...). Jetzt einen Spacer drunter (5mm) und es klappt wunderbar! Probiers einfach mal aus! Ich bin eher der Tourenfahrer und war auch skeptisch bzgl. des kurzen Vorbaus. Bergauf und bergab kann ich bisher keinen Nachteil, sondern nur Vorteile erkennen (Handling, angenehmere Sitzposition).

Mein Tipp: Versuch mal den kürzesten VRO, vielleicht kannste ja irgendwo einen leihen oder so?!

Hier noch zwei Fotos:
Lyrik:




Vanilla und 90er:




Viel Erfolg!
Karsten


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2011)

Mensch Karsten,

müssen die Bilder Richtung Passo Rochetta jetzt, nach so langem Bikeentzug, wirklich sein?????
TZTZT, immer schön den Finger in die Wunde..............


----------



## tf-bikes.at (15. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Beim letzten Mal (vor 20 Jahren) wurde ich mit 1910 mm gemessen...
> Stimmt, es ist ein MK8 in XL.
> Ich habe aber gestern nach 3,5 Stdn. das Gefühl gehabt, dass mein 120er Vorbau auch ein bißchen lang ist. Also die Idee VRO hat schon was...
> Gruß
> Martin



Ok, dann sollte das XL grundsätzlich schon passen. 

Allerdings würde ich dir dringend raten (wie andere zuvor auch schon), einen wesentlich kürzeren Vorbau zu versuchen. 75mm sind meist ideal für die Version MK8 mit 140mm.
Andererseits ist dein Sattel relativ weit hinten - schieb ihn einfach mal ein wenig nach vor und du wirst sofort aufrechter und angenehmer sitzen. Einfach mal ein paar Dinge ausprobieren, dann wird sich sicher eine bessere Position finden lassen.

lg,
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (15. März 2011)

Kürzerer Vorbau! Und probier wirklich weniger spacer (geht ja schnell - einfach spacer unterm Vorbau raus und drüber wieder rauf ;-))! 
Ich bin früher die Marzocchi 66 ungekürzt (270mm Schaftlänge) + VRO gefahren!
Argument: wenns wirklich steil wird ist höher feiner. 
Bei Thomas habe ich dann das 901 XL mit nur einem spacer(5mm) ohne VRO probiert: Resultat: jetzt fahre ich es auch so (allerdings mit 2 spacer). 
Riesen Unterschied! Wendiger, man kann steilere Sachen besser fahren (ja, mehr Druck am Vorderrad auch bei steilen Strecken), Und insgesamt stimmiger. 

Tipp: fahre unbedingt mindestens 3 Touren (am besten fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle) so. Bei der ersten wird es Dir sehr komisch vorkommen, bei der zweiten schon weniger, und bei der dritten wirst Du es lieben.


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. März 2011)

nen Syntace F119 in 75mm habe ich hier noch rumliegen. Bin ihn nur nen guten Monat gefahren, da er mir schlussendlich zu lang war  Bei Interesse gerne per PN!


----------



## Silberbüchse (15. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ich würde probehalber wie schon erwähnt einen kürzeren Vorbau (mal ganz Krass 70 - max 90 mm) Montieren, vielleicht hast Du einen Freundlichen Händler der Dir aus der Restekiste einen leiht, bevor Du mit VRO und Co anfängst


Ja, das mache ich auch, ich mache auch mal meinen SQlab drauf.


----------



## Silberbüchse (15. März 2011)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Ok, dann sollte das XL grundsätzlich schon passen.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich dir dringend raten (wie andere zuvor auch schon), einen wesentlich kürzeren Vorbau zu versuchen. 75mm sind meist ideal für die Version MK8 mit 140mm.
> Andererseits ist dein Sattel relativ weit hinten - schieb ihn einfach mal ein wenig nach vor und du wirst sofort aufrechter und angenehmer sitzen. Einfach mal ein paar Dinge ausprobieren, dann wird sich sicher eine bessere Position finden lassen.
> ...


Ja, ich bin mir mit dem XL auch sicher. Mit dem kürzeren Vorbau hatte ich halt gedacht, ein gekröpfter Lenker neutralisiert einen langen Vorbau... Ich habe noch einen 90er F139, der kommt jetzt als erstes dran; gleichzeitig ein bißchen Spacer raus und den Sattel etwas nach vorne.
Gruß
Martin


----------



## coastalwolf (15. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Wie weit hast Du denn die Sattelstütze (48cm?) draußen? Meine steht bis zur Markierung 10 am roten Ring.
> 
> Ach so, wie hoch ist denn überhaupt deine Gabel? Ich habe die 110-150 talas drin (ach, hast du ja auf dem Bild gesehen..
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte ich die P6 bis 13,5 rausgezogen (an roter Dichtung). Müsste 82cm Sattelauszug entsprechen (Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sattel).

Derzeit habe ich eine DT Swiss EXM 150 drin (525mm Einbauhöhe). Kombiniert mit einem 140mm Hinterbau. Auch mit dem 160mm Hinterbau und Talas 36 (545mm Einbauhöhe) bin ich 20mm Spacer gefahren.

Ich bin der Meinung, wenn man mehr aus 25-30mm Spacer braucht, dann hat der Rahmenkonstrukteur bei der Geometrie richtig daneben gelangt. Und das ist bei Liteville sicherlich nicht der Fall. 

Grüße
HD

P.S.: Der letzte Satz kann einfach als Aussage hingenommen werden und muss durch niemanden mit mehr oder weniger objektiven Argumenten widerlegt werden  Ach ja, meine Aussage ist natürlich auch extrem subjektiv....


----------



## ollo (15. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Ja, das mache ich auch, ich mache auch mal meinen SQlab drauf.




bitte immer nur eine Sache auf einmal verändern, man kommt mit seinen Subjektiven und Objektiven Eindrücken sonst Gedanklich in Teufelsküche ......auch wenn es dadurch immer etwas länger dauert bis das richtige gefunden ist, aber da hilft ja bekanntlich ein schnödes Snickers


----------



## Silberbüchse (15. März 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> bitte immer nur eine Sache auf einmal verändern, man kommt mit seinen Subjektiven und Objektiven Eindrücken sonst Gedanklich in Teufelsküche ......auch wenn es dadurch immer etwas länger dauert bis das richtige gefunden ist, aber da hilft ja bekanntlich ein schnödes Snickers


Jau, das leuchtet ein, also peu à peu...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mensch Karsten,
> 
> müssen die Bilder Richtung Passo Rochetta jetzt, nach so langem Bikeentzug, wirklich sein?????
> TZTZT, immer schön den Finger in die Wunde..............



Hi Andreas,

ja..., tut mir leid! Hast ja recht 
Aber wenn ich mir Deine Signatur ansehe, dann scheinst Du eher wieder richtig beglückt zu werden, als ich. Aber gestern wars auch hier im Bergischen Land suuuuper! Hurra! Kurze Hose und Trikot, statt Jacke und Winterhose!

Grüße!
Karsten


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

Jep,

bei uns ist das erste Grün an den Bäumen zu sehen.
Aus meiner kurzen Hose hingen am Wochenende weiße Fäden, das waren meine Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberbüchse (16. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> bei uns ist das erste Grün an den Bäumen zu sehen.
> Aus meiner kurzen Hose hingen am Wochenende weiße Fäden, das waren meine Beine.



kenn ich irgendwo her... Wobei ich mich manchmal frage, was schlimmer ist: Form oder Farbe?!?!?!
Da hilft nur: quälen!!  z. B. jetzt!    Ich will eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Silberbüchse (16. März 2011)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Kürzerer Vorbau! Und probier wirklich weniger spacer (geht ja schnell - einfach spacer unterm Vorbau raus und drüber wieder rauf ;-))!


So, ich hab den ersten Versuch hinter mir, war super heute nachmittag. Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit euren Tipps auf dem richtigen Weg bin.






-Sorry für die kontrastarmen Handybilder.-
Ich habe, wie angekündigt, einen 90er F139 und 1,5 cm Spacer nach oben gepackt; der Sattel sieht wie weit hinten aus, müsste aber eigentlich richtig sein (Lot von Unterseite Patella zum Pedalmittelpunkt).
O.T.: Gibt es einen schönen roten Flaschenhalter?


----------



## kieverjonny (17. März 2011)

@ilberbüchse

hallo,

habe nach vielen Vorbauexperimenten für mich den VRO in S gekauft 
und bin sehr zufrieden-kombiniert mit dem Vector Lowrider in 68 Breite-
allerdings auch noch mit 3 Spacern-
bei 1,92 96 Schrittlänge-Sattelauszug bei 14 cm

vg
kiwi


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

@silberbüchse:
Gleich gibt wieder eine Klatsche wegen Spacer und Klingel.................


----------



## Lhafty (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @silberbüchse:
> Gleich gibt wieder eine Klatsche wegen Spacer und Klingel.................



Quatsch. Spacer montiert man, wenn man sie braucht und bei einer neuen Gabel lieber 5 mehr als einen zu wenig. Und eine Klingel macht immer Sinn. Außer bei Wüstendurchquerungen oder wenn man Hope Naben fährt.

Mich würde mal ein Funktionsbericht der Gabel interessieren. Taugen die aktuellen Talas was? Brauche was für mein Hardtail in der Kategorie und bin extrem unentschlossen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> bei uns ist das erste Grün an den Bäumen zu sehen.
> Aus meiner kurzen Hose hingen am Wochenende weiße Fäden, das waren meine Beine.



Musste einfach sooo lange fahren, bis die Fäden schlammig braun sind  So habe ichs zumindest vorgestern gemacht.

Heute ist wieder lang tragen angesagt... 


Gruss
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (17. März 2011)

Flaschenhalter in rot: Specialized Ribcage oder so ähnlich. Hält die Flasche gut fest, funktioniert, gibts in div. Farben und kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> ........Mich würde mal ein Funktionsbericht der Gabel interessieren. Taugen die aktuellen Talas was? Brauche was für mein Hardtail in der Kategorie und bin extrem unentschlossen.



Du müsstest schon sagen, was dich interessiert.
Sie ist sicher nicht schlecht.
Auf jeden Fall ist sie nicht mehr so progressiv wie eine 140er


----------



## Silberbüchse (17. März 2011)

kieverjonny schrieb:


> @ilberbüchse
> 
> hallo,
> 
> ...


Hast du vielleicht einmal ein Bildchen?


----------



## Silberbüchse (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @silberbüchse:
> Gleich gibt wieder eine Klatsche wegen Spacer und Klingel.................


Die Spacer werden schon noch weniger, wenn ich meine Einstellung gefunden habe. Das war ja jetzt die ganze Zeit unser Thema.
Und ohne Klingel ist bei uns ein absolutes No Go!


----------



## Sickculture (17. März 2011)

also ich hätte einen VRO Vorbau und Lenker zu verkaufen. VRO Onepointfive mit Reduzierung auf 1 1/8". Kurzer Vorbau mit DH Freigabe. Dazu einen Lenker mit 711mm und 16 Grad, sowie einen Lenker mit 685mm/12 Grad. Bei Interesse einfach Mail oder PM... Gruß, Thomas


----------



## Silberbüchse (17. März 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Quatsch. ...


Danke für die Rückendeckung.



Lhafty schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Funktionsbericht der Gabel interessieren. Taugen die aktuellen Talas was? Brauche was für mein Hardtail in der Kategorie und bin extrem unentschlossen.


Ich finde sie erheblich sensibler als meine 100-140 aus 2008.
Die 2010er 110-150 fühlt sich recht komfortabel an, obwohl ich sie inzwischen mit 8 Bar (ich bringe 95 Tüten Zucker auf die Waage) befülle. Bei geringerem Druck kommt sie nach stärkerem Einfedern oder Absenken nicht mehr richtig hoch, obwohl der Sag eigentlich ok wäre. Auch nutzt sie nun bei normaler Fahrt definitiv nicht den gesamten Federweg aus, so dass ca. 5 cm der Rohre fast immer ungenutzt bleiben. Aber sie federt gefühlsmäßig immer so viel, wie sie muss...
Ich bin recht zufrieden, habe allerdings keinen Vergleich außer der älteren 100-140. Aber die dann im Radon Stage und -hey- der Vergleich geht gar nicht!

Im Grunde bin ich auch gar nicht sicher, ob ich bei dem Rahmen überhaupt eine Absenkung brauche, da ich sie fast gar nicht betätige -im Gegensatz zu meinem Radon, wo ich ständig Fahrstuhl gespielt habe.


----------



## mokka_ (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @silberbüchse:
> Gleich gibt wieder eine Klatsche wegen Spacer und Klingel.................




klingel gehört dazu 

ist ja besser für den hals


----------



## uphillking (17. März 2011)

Hab an meinen Bikes auch ne Klingel am Lenker.
Sind aber nach unten gedreht. 
So ists etwas unauffälliger.
Das Auge fährt schließlich mit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

Ich atme meist so laut, da haben die Wanderer schon von weitem Mitleid.........................


----------



## Silberbüchse (17. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich atme meist so laut, da haben die Wanderer schon von weitem Mitleid.........................


Ja , bergauf brauche ich auch nicht *soo* oft die Klingel, aber du solltest mich mal bergab erleben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. März 2011)

Die Klingel hab ich schon vor Jahren wieder verbannt. Zum einen nervt das Gebimmel auf ruppigen Trails und zum anderen war der erhoffte Erfolg eher mäßig. Viele Wanderer bleiben überrascht oder erschrocken mitten im Trail stehen und Gruppen teilen sich rechts und links mit kurzfristigen Seitenwechsler. Langsam machen und ein freundliches "Hallo" oder "tschuldigung darf ich mal vorbei" oder ähnliches sind sehr viel wirkungsvoller und vor allem langfristig nachhaltiger
Denn schon von weitem klingeln und vorbeizerren kommt bei den Wanderern auf Dauer nicht gut an bzw. schafft nur unnötiges Konfliktpotential.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die Klingel hab ich schon vor Jahren wieder verbannt. Zum einen nervt das Gebimmel auf ruppigen Trails und zum anderen war der erhoffte Erfolg eher mäßig. Viele Wanderer bleiben überrascht oder erschrocken mitten im Trail stehen und Gruppen teilen sich rechts und links mit kurzfristigen Seitenwechsler. .............



Genau so!
Als würde man den Hühnern das Futter hinwerfen.
langsam + "Hallo" hat sich bewährt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2011)

ich werf mal wieder ein Bild rein, oder ist das hier jetzt oT ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

wo?
PM


----------



## ZeFlo (18. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich werf mal wieder ein Bild rein, oder ist das hier jetzt oT ?



so schön das es zitiert werden muss 

ciao
flo


----------



## tommi101 (18. März 2011)

Moin..
Super Foto....Hammerstimmung!!
Das Bild macht echt richtig Lust auf biken...in den Pfälzer Wald muss ich es dieses Jahr auch unbedingt mal schaffen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2011)

im Vergleich zur Realität ist das Foto noch der letzte Dreck.


----------



## Silberbüchse (18. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich werf mal wieder ein Bild rein, oder ist das hier jetzt oT ?


Hut ab, super Bild. 
Bist du mit dem Bike und einer DSLR unterwegs oder was hast du für eine Cam, wie löst du das Transportproblem?


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. März 2011)

schaust du in die exif daten...  canon powershot s90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2011)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> schaust du in die exif daten...  canon powershot s90



stimmt 

aber..... das RAW Bild ist auch noch durch Lightroom geschoben und dort in Helligkeit, Kontrasten, Farben etc. nachgeregelt 
trotzdem geht manchmal auch die DSLR mit auf Tour, 


 



allerdings auch nur die alte 10D mit dem billigen 50/1.8 da ich das Transportproblem auch noch nicht zufriedenstellend gelöst habe


----------



## Silberbüchse (18. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> stimmt
> 
> aber..... das RAW Bild ist auch noch durch Lightroom geschoben und dort in Helligkeit, Kontrasten, Farben etc. nachgeregelt
> trotzdem geht manchmal auch die DSLR mit auf Tour,
> ...


Na ja, für solche Bilder ist das 50/1.8 aber auch locker gut genug...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2011)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Na ja, für solche Bilder ist das 50/1.8 aber auch locker gut genug...



so ist es 
ich will ja biken
wenn ich fotografieren will, suche ich mir gerne mal andere Motive 

die S90 ist schon nicht schlecht für die Dokumentation unterwegs, nur mit der Tiefenschärfe spielen geht nicht wirklich


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. März 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die Klingel hab ich schon vor Jahren wieder verbannt. Zum einen nervt das Gebimmel auf ruppigen Trails und zum anderen war der erhoffte Erfolg eher mäßig. Viele Wanderer bleiben überrascht oder erschrocken mitten im Trail stehen und Gruppen teilen sich rechts und links mit kurzfristigen Seitenwechsler. Langsam machen und ein freundliches "Hallo" oder "tschuldigung darf ich mal vorbei" oder ähnliches sind sehr viel wirkungsvoller und vor allem langfristig nachhaltiger
> Denn schon von weitem klingeln und vorbeizerren kommt bei den Wanderern auf Dauer nicht gut an bzw. schafft nur unnötiges Konfliktpotential.



Genau umgekehrt sind meine Erfahrungen mit der Bimmel. 
Von weitem klingeln, langsam ranfahren, jedes mal ein Erlebnis. 
Und auf Trails hat der Wanderer absolute Vorfahrt!

PS. Sehr tolles Stimmungsfoto


----------



## Silberbüchse (19. März 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Genau umgekehrt sind meine Erfahrungen mit der Bimmel.
> Von weitem klingeln, langsam ranfahren, jedes mal ein Erlebnis.
> Und auf Trails hat der Wanderer absolute Vorfahrt!


So sehe ich das auch. Und aktuell habe ich bei einem der letzten Male sogar gehört: "Lieb, dass Sie so früh geklingelt haben."
Eine Klingel zu haben bedeutet bei Leibe nicht, dass man anschließend den Leuten durchs Knopfloch und über die Zehen rast!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. März 2011)

Ein zwei schlechte Handypix, wenns komplett fertig ist, kommen ordentlichere Bilder.
Ist erstmal eh noch Baustelle, ordentliche Rahmenschutzaufkleber kommen dran im Steuerrohrbereich
und die Decals von Felgen und Gabel verschwinden noch, bisher war dafür aber keine Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stein-bock (22. März 2011)

Ist das ein RP23? Laut Aussage vom Hersteller werden die doch gar nicht mehr mit dem Dämpfer ausgeliefert. 

Ich wollte eigentlich einen Rahmen mit einem Fox haben, mag keinen DT.


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2011)

Es ist ein DHX Air.

@Phone: Sieht echt schick aus dein 301!

Beschreib doch mal die Vor und Nachteile des DHX.

Was hast du das für Pedale drauf?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. März 2011)

Pedale sind von Split-Second Racing, Podium Pedal:

Gucke hier:

http://www.pointoneracing.com/podium/

Den DHX habe ich schlichtweg dem DT vorgezogen, da ich ihn mir anpassen kann.
Der DT ist mir zu Progressiv, würde eher zu einem CC Aufbau passen.
Da ich knapp an die 0,1t rankomme, musste ich den DT immer mit entsprechendem Druck fahren.

Der DHX hat eine größere Luftkammer, somit habe ich nicht so eine starke Endprogression,
ausserdem gibt der Dämpfer wegen der größeren Luftkammer mehr Hub frei, es fühlt sich plüschiger an.
Ich habe mir den Dämpfer ein wenig angepasst im Rahmen des möglichen.
Der Trennkolben im AGB sitzt tiefer als normal,
ausserdem habe ich das klein Bisschen Highspeed-Druckstufe auf ein minimum reduziert.
Fühlt sich nun ähnlich dem DT Dämpfer an, was die Feinfühligkeit angeht.

Nachteile gibt es für mich nicht wirklich welche.
Man könnte das höhere Gewicht im Vergleich zum DT erwähnen.
Schwerere Fahrer hätten mit dem DHX in verbindung mit 160mm wohl ein Problem:
Wegen der großen Luftkammer und der selbst befüllenden Negativkammer muss ich mit den 140mm Hebeln
annähernd Maximaldruck in der Hauptkammer fahren bei Sag-Einstellung Nippel über Nippel...

Demnächst werde ich mir einen älteren Monarch anpassen oder einen Roco,
aber erstmal diese Baustelle fertig bekommen


----------



## biker-wug (22. März 2011)

Wow, die Pedale haben auch nen stolzen Preis.... Wie ist der Grip??


Das mit dem Dämpfer klingt echt interessant, muss ich gestehen. Würde einfach gern mal nen anderen für die 160mm austesten!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2011)

Schere Fahrer könnten sich doch die Luftkammer kurzerhand verkleinern.

Hast du den Dämpfer umgeshimt, oder mit dünnerem Öl hantiert?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. März 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wow, die Pedale haben auch nen stolzen Preis.... Wie ist der Grip??
> 
> 
> Das mit dem Dämpfer klingt echt interessant, muss ich gestehen. Würde einfach gern mal nen anderen für die 160mm austesten!!



Grip ist echt gut, wie bei anderen Pedalen a lá Wellgo MG1 auch...
Preislich konnte mir mein Kollege schon noch ordentlich entgegenkommen.
Für den UVP hätte ich sie wohl nur 1 Mal gekauft, fahre sie jedoch am 901 auch



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schere Fahrer könnten sich doch die Luftkammer kurzerhand verkleinern.
> 
> Hast du den Dämpfer umgeshimt, oder mit dünnerem Öl hantiert?



Aber dann hätten die schwereren Fahrer wieder das Problem mit der "krasseren" Endprogression und der geizigen Hubausnutzung 
Habe 2 von 3 Shims kurzerhand entfernt


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2011)

3 Shims?
Aud der Druckstufenseite?
Seltsam, standardmäßig sind nur 2 drin, laut meinen Unterlagen?

Man muss die Luftkammer natürlich abschnittsweise verkleiner/ anpassen.
Die Feinregulierung kann dann über den AGB kommen.
Da kann man mm- genau spielen.

Habe im Winter mit dünnerem Öl experimentiert.
Es mach einen großen Unterschied!
Viel lebendiger, vor allem bei schnellen Schlägen.
Mit steigenden Temeperaturen musste ich das Öl leider wieder zu 10er tauschen.
Sonst ist mein Hinterbau beim antreten abgesackt.
Ein 301 dürfte das eher freuen.

Ich denke, mit der DHX Air hat man alle Möglichkeiten zu experimentieren.
Schildere deine Erfahrungen doch weiterhin.


----------



## scylla (23. März 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Demnächst werde ich mir einen älteren Monarch anpassen oder einen Roco,
> aber erstmal diese Baustelle fertig bekommen



Warum einen älteren Monarch? Meinst du, dass die neuen nichts mehr taugen, oder hast du einfach gerade einen alten da?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. März 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 3 Shims?
> Aud der Druckstufenseite?
> Seltsam, standardmäßig sind nur 2 drin, laut meinen Unterlagen?...



Mhh, jetzt weiss ich selbst nichtmehr genau, könnten auch nur 2 gewesen sein...
Auf jeden Fall ist nur noch der größte drin für die Druckstufe, dieser ist aber auch mit verantwortlich für die Zugstufe, noch weniger Druckstufe ist hier also nicht möglich...



scylla schrieb:


> Warum einen älteren Monarch? Meinst du, dass die neuen nichts mehr taugen, oder hast du einfach gerade einen alten da?



Habe nur zufällig einen älteren da...
Der wird evtl. erstmal herhalten müssen und wenns taugt, darf es irgendwann mal ein Monarch Plus werden


----------



## Harry. (25. März 2011)

Gestern mit Spedition im Kartoon angeliefert worden:




Komplett fertig aufgebaut. Lediglich Lenker mit Vorbau auf Gabel stecken, Schutzverpackungen entfernen, Sattel auf eingesteckte P6 anbringen und Pedale anschrauben.

Eigentlich sollte ich es erst zum Geburtstag im Juli auspacken. Aber ich musste doch mal kontrollieren ob alle bestellten Teile so auch gekommen sind.
(HS, Laufräder von WW mit Mavic 729 auf Hope, VRO Lenker + Vorbau, Saint Bremse, 10-fach X.9)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. März 2011)

sieht schwer aus, aber mir gefällts! sieht nach spaß aus 

was sagt die waage?


----------



## langer.andi (25. März 2011)

Ein XXL im Enduro-(Spass)-Aufbau..?!
Wie gross bist du denn?


----------



## Harry. (25. März 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Ein XXL im Enduro-(Spass)-Aufbau..?!
> Wie gross bist du denn?


 
196cm
Eine andere Größe wie XXL stand gar nicht zur Diskussion!
Was die Waage sagt muss ich erst einmal schauen. Fühlt sich auf jeden Fall leicht an (für die Größe). Mir kommts nicht auf 100g an. Ich schätze mal, dass ich knapp unter 16kg kommen werde.


----------



## habbadu (25. März 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Gestern mit Spedition im Kartoon angeliefert worden:
> 
> Komplett fertig aufgebaut. Lediglich Lenker mit Vorbau auf Gabel stecken, Schutzverpackungen entfernen, Sattel auf eingesteckte P6 anbringen und Pedale anschrauben.
> 
> ...



Alles in allem ein sehr "spezieller" Aufbau...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. März 2011)

Von den Abmaßen her siehts in jedem Fall gewaltig gross aus!


----------



## ollo (25. März 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Von den Abmaßen her siehts in jedem Fall gewaltig gross aus!




wenn ein Hobbit daneben steht in jedem Fall bei allen über 190 cm fällt es Normal Groß aus


----------



## LB Jörg (25. März 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Von den Abmaßen her siehts in jedem Fall gewaltig gross aus!



Am Schrank dahinter kannst du erkennen das für das Foto ein rel. starkes Weitwinkel verwendet wurde.
Das ziehts Rad auch nommal gut in die Länge

G.


----------



## feller (25. März 2011)

endlich mal wieder ein xxl bike, viel spaß damit...


----------



## 666steve666 (25. März 2011)

feller schrieb:


> endlich mal wieder ein xxl bike, viel spaß damit...



genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (27. März 2011)

Hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand. 
Da ein neues im Anflug ist, wird es verkauft. Es kam noch die 3fach Kurbel drauf, ansonsten bin ich es so gefahren. Passte nach verschiedenen Aufbauten so sehr gut, bzw. fuhr sich stimmig.











PS: Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich bin eine Woche im Urlaub, dann wird das Teil in den Bikemarkt gestellt.


----------



## wildermarkus (27. März 2011)

Was kommt neues?

Gruß


----------



## Brausa (27. März 2011)

Wieder ein 301.


----------



## hotspice (27. März 2011)

hast du schon einen liefertermin bekommen?


----------



## _markus (28. März 2011)




----------



## dre (30. März 2011)

Ihr müsst mir einmal etwas erklären.

Ich habe mir vor über einem Jahr folgendes 301 aufgebaut:
140mm mit einer Talas 100-120-140mm





[/URL][/IMG]

Wenn ich nun bei einem Uphill die Gabel voll absenke, habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich das Bike definitiv träger anfühlt und fährt, einen schwereren Eindruck vermittelt. Wenn die Gabel nur "halb" abgesengt ist, fährt sich das Bike leichter.

Subjektiver Eindruck?
Spinnerei?
Logische Erklärung möglich?

Erklären kann ich mir diese Wahrnehmung nicht richtig. Einbildung?

Wer weiß mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2011)

Konnte ich bisher nur bei besonders weichen Vorderreifen feststellen.
Die laufen mit mehr Belastung noch etwas träger auf Asphalt
Bei dir sehe ich aber den NN.

Liegt vielleicht an dir, bzw. an der Sitzposition.


----------



## biker-wug (30. März 2011)

Kenne das Gefühl noch von meinem Bergamont mit der Minute, stufenlos verstellbar, da hatte ich ab einer bestimmten Absenkung auch immer das Gefühl, alles geht schwerer!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. März 2011)

Jo, kenne ich bei meinem auch. Hab ne Lyrik und wenn ich die absenke, dann meine ich, dass ich in den Berg trete...

Also alles ganz normal 

Gruss Karsten


PS: Irgendwo wurde genau das Thema schonmal aufgegriffen..., weiss aber nicht, obs hier im LV Gabelthreat war


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. März 2011)

ich hab das "Gefühl" auch wenn ich die U-Turn auf 120 runter drehe und es nur mäßig steil bergan geht
einfach nicht absenken, dann gibt es auch kein Problem...


----------



## dre (31. März 2011)

... da bin ich ja froh, dass nicht nur ich dieses Phänomen kenne.
Gut beschrieben ist es mit den Worten "gegen den Berg zu fahren".

Wohl eine Geometriefrage......


----------



## bernd e (31. März 2011)

Jetzt komm ich auch noch 
Kenn das von der Magura Laurin FCR und das Thema wurde schon mal irgend wo behandelt. Es liegt am Liteville, es ist ein Schei$$ Rad und kommt mit solchen Gabeln nicht zurecht, Punkt.

Spaß 

Durch das absenken gaukeltst du dem Kopf vor, du fährst Berg ab (in der Ebene). Am Berg ist eben die Steigung auf ein mal nicht mehr so steil wie gerade eben noch. Nötige Kraft bleibt aber. Reicht die Erklärung?

ps. ich senke meine Lyrik U-Turn halt nicht mehr ab 

Was lernen wir daraus ==> alles Kopfsache.


----------



## scylla (31. März 2011)

Ich hatte das Gefühl noch nie, dass es mit einer abgesenkten Gabel schwerer geht. Höchstens, dass es schwerer über Hindernisse drüber geht weil das Tretlager niedriger kommt und die Gabel nicht mehr so gerne federt. Aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte. 
Vielleicht hasse ich den Uphill auch einfach so sehr, dass ich mir jederzeit voll bewusst bin, wie steil es aufwärts geht... da hilft auch keine Selbsttäuschung durch Geometrieverstellung mehr .


----------



## nosaint77 (31. März 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Durch das absenken gaukeltst du dem Kopf vor, du fährst Berg ab (in der Ebene). Am Berg ist eben die Steigung auf ein mal nicht mehr so steil wie gerade eben noch. Nötige Kraft bleibt aber. Reicht die Erklärung?



Im Umkehrschluss heißt das: Sattelstuetze absenken und es geht leichter den Berg hoch 

_-- Sent from my Palm Pre using Forums_


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Gefühl noch nie, dass es mit einer abgesenkten Gabel schwerer geht. Höchstens, dass es schwerer über Hindernisse drüber geht weil das Tretlager niedriger kommt und die Gabel nicht mehr so gerne federt. Aber das ist ja eine andere Geschichte.
> Vielleicht hasse ich den Uphill auch einfach so sehr, dass ich mir jederzeit voll bewusst bin, wie steil es aufwärts geht... da hilft auch keine Selbsttäuschung durch Geometrieverstellung mehr .



Könnte sein, dass es kleineren Personen nicht so auffällt wie größeren. Also auch kleine Rahmen da vorteilhafter sind. Die Sitzhöhe spielt da vielleicht noch eine Rolle?!

Ich find das Thema per SuFu nicht, das wurde schonmal ausgiebig besprochen!

Karsten


----------



## ribisl (31. März 2011)

Fotose - bevorzugt MK9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalaus (31. März 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass es kleineren Personen nicht so auffällt wie größeren. Also auch kleine Rahmen da vorteilhafter sind. Die Sitzhöhe spielt da vielleicht noch eine Rolle?!Ich find das Thema per SuFu nicht, das wurde schonmal ausgiebig besprochen!Karsten


naja, ausgiebig ist übertrieben. Das hat aber nix mit Körpergröße zu tun, meine Frau ist 1,67m und hatte das Problem an steilen Rampen genauso mit ihrem Mk2, sondern wohl mit der Gabelbauhöhe. Immer wenn die Absenkung tiefer als die für den Aufbau sinnvolle Gabelbauhöhe liegt, tritt dieser Effekt des in den Berg Tretens auf. Für Gabeln mit zu geringer Einbauhöhe gabs "früher" sogar mal einen Ausgleichskit für den Steuersatz. Ich habs beim Mk3 ausprobiert: bei maximaler Absenkung der Rev Coil auf unter 90mm FW bin ich unter der empfohlenen Gabelbauhöhe von mindestens 48cm. Hoffentlich erinnere ich da jetzt mal richtig... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




gruß klaus


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. März 2011)

Das ist nachweislich ein psychologischer Effekt.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Das ist nachweislich ein psychologischer Effekt.



Aber nur dann, wenn die durch die Verstellung veränderte Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Rad, den Hinterbau nicht anfangen läßt zu wippen.

Hatte ich bei einem Rad. Bei 4cm Absenkung vorne, fing in der ebene der Hinterbau an zu wippen...wo er bei normalen Federweg ruhig blieb.

G.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. März 2011)

Klar, natürlich in Verbindung mit einer noch halbwegs passenden Geometrie.


----------



## mr proper (31. März 2011)

Glaub das ist eher so eine Gewohnheitssache, wenn du immer mit hohem Lenker gefahren bist wird dir ein niedriges Cockpit auch nicht auf die ersten meter Taugen.
Wenn ich ne weile mit dem Downhiller unterwegs war fühlt sich das 301 den ersten Tag über auch an wie ein HT mit minimalen Reserven, verspielt, bockhart und man kann aus dem Stand weg über jedes Hindernis drüber hopsen was je auf einem Weg liegen mag, vom Beschleunigungsvermögen mal ganz abgesehen. Andersrum, nach 1-2Tagen mit dem Stadtrad, ist das 301 wie ne Sämpfte die nich ansatzweise in nen Bunnyhop will, schön Butterweich und entspannt, Geschwindigkeit scheint keine rolle zu spielen da eh alles nur sehr schwer geht.


----------



## kalaus (31. März 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Klar, natürlich in Verbindung mit einer noch halbwegs passenden Geometrie.


wie gesagt, zu kleine Gabelbauhöhe: Effekt reproduzierbar
wo ist dann das Niveau?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









klaus


----------



## Silberbüchse (31. März 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mir einmal etwas erklären.
> 
> Ich habe mir vor über einem Jahr folgendes 301 aufgebaut:
> 140mm mit einer Talas 100-120-140mm
> ...


Kann ich zu 100 % bestätigen, hatte ich bei meinem Vorgängerbike genauso, allerdings Radon Stage, aber gleiche Gabel; ich hatte auch immer den Eindruck, ich würde das Rad in den Boden treten...


----------



## fiveelements (1. April 2011)

die sinnesorgane assoziieren aus der erfahrung heraus mit einer bestimmten steigung eine bestimmte "trittschwere": 

je steiler je schwerer.

bei abgesenkter gabel fährt man an der steigung mit einem winkel ähnlich der waagrechten, tritt aber wesentlich schwerer, daher diese wahrnehmung.

mit der zeit verschwindet das, zumal dann, wenn man an der uhr erkennt, dass man abgesenkt tatsächlich schneller unterwegs ist, so ist das jedenfalls bei mir.

edit: bernd_e hats ja auch schon ähnlich erklärt, gerade erst gesehen.


----------



## misiman (1. April 2011)

Vielleichts gehts ja auch schwerere, weil mit Absenkung der Grip hinten geringer ist?

Aber eigentlich ist das hier ja eine Galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (2. April 2011)

fiveelements schrieb:


> die sinnesorgane assoziieren aus der erfahrung heraus mit einer bestimmten steigung eine bestimmte "trittschwere":
> 
> je steiler je schwerer.
> 
> ...




kleine Anmerkung von mir zu diesem Phänomen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ph%C3%A4nomen

testet es selber aus, am einfachsten geht es, wenn man eine Anreise mit dem Zug/Auto hatte, Gabel absenken und wenn möglich eine steile und lange Rampe hoch ohne vorher eine Etappe flach oder Wellig gefahren zu
sein!
Wenn Ihr oben seit, die Rampe wieder runter fahren und mit der normalen Geometrie die Rampe wieder hoch.


----------



## frogbite (2. April 2011)

Meins ist endlich "fertig" (bis ich mich wieder in ein neues Teil verliebe):








Fast schon üblicher Aufbau mit FOX 32 Talas 150, Syntace Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze; X.0-Gruppe und ZTR Flow Felgen mit DT 240 Naben. 12450 g mit NC-17 Pedalen.
Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## klmp77 (2. April 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr oben seit, die Rampe wieder runter fahren und mit der normalen Geometrie die Rampe wieder hoch.



wer macht denn sowas, da wirds doch wohl irgendwo einen trail geben!


----------



## supasini (3. April 2011)

jetzt fahre ich seit einem Jahr mein 301 in so gut wie unverändertem Aufbau (na gut, Lenker ist breiter und Bremse ist auch neu ) - aber ich hatte noch gar kein Bild von dem Rad gemacht. Fahren macht einfach zu viel Spaß...
Hier also mal zwei von meinem Tourenaufbau:











LV 301 XL Mk8
RS Revelation Team tapered DualAir Maxle 2010
LR: Chris King/Sapim CX-Ray/ZTR Flow/Fat Albert Evo F/R
Antrieb: XTR komplett mit XT 11-34 Kassette
Bremse: Formula the One 2010 180/180
Anbauteile: P6 Alu/Fizik Aliante Titan/F109 75mm/Vector Carbon 740/Moto
Pedale: NC17 Sudpin III
alle Schrauben Alu oder Titan

So wie's da steht knapp unter 12,5 kg Fahrspaß 

geändert werden noch: Vorbau auf 60mm, Pedale Syntace, KeFü, evtl. 2-fach vorne mit Grinder, RS Reverb

Das einzige, was mich an dem Rad stört, ist die Gabel im technischen Geläuf: sie taucht einfach etwas zu stark ab. Das Gewicht (1750 g) ist dafür aber 1A... deshalb ist sie immer noch drin.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. April 2011)

Morgen ist er da , mein 301 MK8 140mm Größe L schwrz ein Traum ist war geworden.
Hier mal mein geplanter Aufbau ,Bilder Folgen ende der Woche.
Gabel: Fox Talas RL ,100 ,120 ,140.
Lenker: Syntace Lowrider carbon.
Griffe:Syntace ,Screw-on Gripz.
Vorbau:Syntace F139 90mm.
Kurbel: Shimano SLX Zweifach
Pedal:XTR.
Schaltung: Sram XO.
Schalthebel:X9 Trigger.
Sattelstütze:Rock Shox Reve.
Bremsen:Hope Tech X2 /185.
Kette:Sram PC991.
Laufräder:ZTR Crest
Schnellspanner:Tune AC16 vorne
Naben:Hope Pro 2 
Sattel:Fitzek-Gobi.
Reifen : Conti Rubber Queen 2,2
Schrauben am Bike komplett Titan.
Gewicht?
Freu mich schon.
Gruss Wurzelhoppser


----------



## 525Rainer (3. April 2011)

helium zeigt uns sein dekatentes 301 mk9. neuerdings mit coil-lyrik aber trotzdem mit gewohnt unschlagbarem gewicht. natürlich im unberührtem sammlerzustand ohne einen kratzer und perfekter funktionalität. in einem pflegezustand der sich mit den hellen ledersitzen der highline ausstattung sehr gerne verträgt.







525Rainer zeigt uns sein arbeitstier 301 das die gruppe regelmässig durch ein variantenreiches obertonquietschen erheitert.  der pflegezustand korrespondiert sehr gut mit dem innenraum des fahrzeugs identischen typs.






wäre ein 301 ein coi-karpfen hätte heliums mit wahrscheinlich die schönere färbung aber mein karpfen kann flussaufwärts springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (3. April 2011)

Und beide haben ihren Reiz!!!


----------



## scylla (3. April 2011)

@Rainer


10 von 10 Punkte für das Arbeitstier


----------



## Helium (3. April 2011)

Hab mein neugeborenes, sehr sensibles MK9 grad zum Arzt gebracht, dieses erste Aufeinandertreffen bei Tageslicht, nach zwei Tagen auf dieser Welt mit so einem Kriegsvetaranen und Invaliden gleicher Gattung war einfach zuviel des guten und muß erstmal verarbeitet werden.


----------



## Schreiner (4. April 2011)

1Ply oder 2 Ply Ardent?


----------



## Sportec (4. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> jetzt fahre ich seit einem Jahr mein 301 in so gut wie unverändertem Aufbau (na gut, Lenker ist breiter und Bremse ist auch neu ) - aber ich hatte noch gar kein Bild von dem Rad gemacht. Fahren macht einfach zu viel Spaß...
> Hier also mal zwei von meinem Tourenaufbau:
> 
> LV 301 XL Mk8
> ...



Hallo Supasini

Ich hätte deinen Aufbau jetzt echt leichter geschätzt, wenn ich die Ausstattung so mit meinem vergleiche.

Mein Mk8 wiegt ziemlich genau gleichviel wie deins, hat aber 36 Talas, The One 200/180, schwerere Gruppe, Kefü, 2 fach Bash und etwa die schwersten FA, die ich je gesehen habe.

Gruss Sportec


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. April 2011)

@Sportec: das Gewicht von Supasinis 301 ist IMHO durchaus normal und zutreffend (für ein XL sowieso), mein MK8 liegt da mit nicht ganz so teurerer Ausstattung und in L schon drüber. Wie du da allein mit der ~400g schwereren Gabel und den ganzen anderen schwereren Teilen hinkommst ist mir daher ein Rätsel. Bist du sicher dass die Waage stimmt ?


----------



## supasini (4. April 2011)

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man das Rad 
- wirklich an ner Hängewaage komplett und korrekt wiegt 
oder 
- es schief dranhängt (verfälscht durch eine schräge Belastung der Waage völlig das Ergebnis, in beide Richtungen möglich), 
- zu Addition von Teilen greift (wird gerne mal was vergessen, und wenn es nur die Luft in den Reifen ist!), 
- per Differenzmessung auf der Personenwaage arbeitet (max. auf +/- 3 kg genau!).
Meine Waage ist zwar billig, aber ich hänge das Rad an ner Schlaufe am Sattel so daran, dass es die Waage genau nach unten belastet. Nur so ist eine reproduzierbare und einigermaßen exakte Messung möglich.
Die Addition der Teile liegt ebenfalls ziemlich nah am Gesamtgewicht.

Letztes Jahr beim LV-Treffen in der Eifel hatte ich meine Hängewaage mit, hab sie wohlwissend um die psychischen Belastungen für die anderen erst am letzten Tag ausgepackt. 
Mein 301 war mit großem Abstand das leichteste am Start, nur ganz wenige knacken real die 14 kg Marke, fast alle waren schwerer. 
Insofern sehe ich die Gewichtsangaben hier sehr kritisch. Helium hat ein leichteres AM-301, aber er hat auch nochmal deutlich teurere LR verbaut und hat irgendwo die Möglichkeit, radikal selektierte Reifen zu bekommen, die locker für weitere 2-400 g gut sind...
(Ich konnte leider noch nirgends Fat Albert oder MatschMarie auswiegen, meine Rennreifen auf dem 101 sind ausgewogen, da hab ich z.B. vorne einen RoRo 2,25" mit 408 g drauf, die Dinger können auch schon mal über 500 wiegen!)
Nur so sind auch die Fabelgewichte der Test-LV in den Magazinen erklärlich, es gibt manchmal MM 2,5" mit sub 850g 

@ Sporttec: dein Rad will ich mal an ner Waage sehen ...


----------



## Helium (4. April 2011)

@supasini

genauso siehts aus 
Ein 301 im AM Aufbau ohne Mogelteile unter 12,5kg bzw. Enduro Aufbau unter 13kg gibt es nur sehr wenige, auch wenn viele "schätzen" Ihr Rad wiegt unter 13kg.
Bin jetzt nach nochmaliger Nachbearbeitung des MK9 was oben auf dem Bild mit dem vom Rainer zu sehen ist bei 12,7kg mit der 170mm Stahlfeder-Lyrik. Und das Gewicht schafft man nur mit ausgewogenen Teilen und Reifen in extrem Selektion, anders gehts nicht.


----------



## Schreiner (4. April 2011)

Toleranzen bei den Reifen sind echt krass ich habe MM 2.5 mit 1150g hier liegen, Freeride GG keine Downhill ;-)

Aber bei den Reifen ist mir mehr manchmal lieber.


----------



## biker-wug (4. April 2011)

Bin mal auf mein Gewicht gespannt, mach mir jetzt vorne und hinten die Rubber Queen in 2.4 als UST drauf, einer davon wiegt 870 gramm, der andere 860!

Bin echt gespannt, was Sinis Waage in der Eifel spricht. Ich hoffe mit Lyrik Coil, XT Ausstattung, Carbon Bash, 1760gramm Laufradsatz, The One 2009 und Reverb auf 13,99999999kg zu kommen. Sprich sub 14kg. Aber das wird eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ... nur ganz wenige knacken real die 14 kg Marke, fast alle waren schwerer.



Danke , vielen herzlichen Dank 

Endlich fühle ich mich nicht mehr so mies mit meinem Bleiklotz-Liteville... 
es war tatsächlich gewogen mal sub 14 kg, und ganz kurz sogar knapp sub 12 kg... mittlerweile mag ich's gar nicht mehr wiegen 
Aber ich sag mir jetzt beim Hochheben einfach immer "geht ja den anderen auch so", dann ist's wieder gut


----------



## berkel (4. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Bin mal auf mein Gewicht gespannt, mach mir jetzt vorne und hinten die Rubber Queen in 2.4 als UST drauf, einer davon wiegt 870 gramm, der andere 860!


Hast du die selbst gewogen? Da kann was nicht stimmen, ist selbst für die Faltversion wenig. Oder meinst du die 2.2er?

Von sicklines.com, Continental Rubber Queen UST 26x2.4:


----------



## fiveelements (4. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man das Rad
> - wirklich an ner Hängewaage komplett und korrekt wiegt
> oder
> - es schief dranhängt (verfälscht durch eine schräge Belastung der Waage völlig das Ergebnis, in beide Richtungen möglich),
> ...



also ich weiß ja nicht, was du für eine hängewaage oder für einen haken hast. wenn ich mein rad an meinen haken mit (lausiger) stahlfederwaage oben drüber hänge, zentriert es sich von selbst so, dass der schwerpunkt des bikes genau vertikal unter der waage ist. 

wie denn sonst? das liegt an der erdanziehungskraft, die ist selbstzentrierend, immer und überall.

scheint mir manchmal mit sehr viel mystik verbunden, das gewichtemessen hier, Richtung  schwer, wie auch nach Richtung leicht.

edit: gewichtsmäßig ist es auch egal, ob das bike am ersten tag des litevilletreffens oder am letzten tag gewogen wird.


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. April 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Hast du die selbst gewogen? Da kann was nicht stimmen, ist selbst für die Faltversion wenig. Oder meinst du die 2.2er?
> 
> Von sicklines.com, Continental Rubber Queen UST 26x2.4:



Denke er meint nicht die UST-Version... Meine 'normalen' 2.4er habe ich auch mit ca. 850g gewogen!


----------



## frogbite (4. April 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Ein 301 im AM Aufbau ohne Mogelteile unter 12,5kg bzw. Enduro Aufbau unter 13kg gibt es nur sehr wenige, auch wenn viele "schätzen" Ihr Rad wiegt unter 13kg.



Fragt sich dann wieder, was ein AM-Mogelteil ist. Carbon-Lenker? Auch wenn er von Syntace ist? Carbon Sattelstütze (P6)? Marta-Bremse? NN anstatt Rubber Queen? AM oder AM plus?
Letztlich wird hier eh jeder seine Teile auf seinen Einsatzzweck abstimmen, manche mehr Richtung 14 kg Enduro, manche mehr Richtung 12 kg Tourer.

Gruß, F.B.

PS: mein Mk 8 kommt auch auf 12,4 kg im - meiner Meinung nach - AM-Aufbau (mit Lufthansa geprüfter Hängewaage, nicht geschätzt. Und ich war nackt, als ich gewogen habe).


----------



## hotspice (4. April 2011)

macht es ganz einfach, sucht eure Eichamt auf, gebt eure wagen zum eichen ab dann wisst ihr ganz genau ob die waage nach dem mond geht oder stimmt. wir haben einen lebensmittelbetrieb mit geeichten waagen, da wiege ich meine bikes dann weiß ich es (bei dieser gewichtsklasse) bis auf 50g genau wenn ich die teile einzeln wiege ist die toleranz 0,1g also müßten meine vorher gewogenen einzelteile mit der großen waage ziemlich genau übereinstimmen.
ich finde die gewichtsangaben von so manchem User, Hersteller oder Bikebravo als ziemlich unwahrscheinlich.

aber spielt es so eine große rolle??

wenn das bike spaß macht ist doch 1 kg hin oder her echt egal, und ich hab auf einem marathon noch niemanden mit einem RM7  HeliusFR oder so was gesehen , was ich meine auf ner normalen tour ist es doch grad mal wurstegal


----------



## LB Jörg (4. April 2011)

Ich denk mal die die ständig die M`s aus dem AM haben werden mehr Richtung 14 Kilo gehen und die die nur im Urlaub mal steinige M´s haben in Richtung 12kg.
Wobei da natürlich die Vorliebe des Bergabwegs sehr ausschlaggebend ist

G.

PS: Beitrag davor wegdenken


----------



## Helium (4. April 2011)

@frogbite

Nehmen wir mal das Beispiel 301 als Enduro-Aufbau mit 160bzw.170er Gabel:

Da ist der Syntace Carbon Lenker ist sicher kein Mogelteil, da er sämtliche Belastungen locker aushält und keine Funktionseinschränkung bei weniger Gewicht bietet, also top.
Ein Mogelteil ist für mich z.B. Reifen ala NobbyNic, RocketRon o.ä.(bei einem 160mm Rad) , da ich hier für weniger Gewicht an der Waage deutliche Funktionseinbußen in der Praxis hin nehmen muß.


----------



## biker-wug (4. April 2011)

Nein, meine Tubeless wiegen die 870gr. Auf zwei unabhängigen Küchenwaagen gewogen!!!

Warum die so leicht sind?????


Hier die Beweise:





Und damit man das Tubeless sieht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (5. April 2011)

meine ardents sind zwar leicht, aber da dass profil immer zu ist, sind sie auf dem trail schwerer.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. April 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> PS: mein Mk 8 kommt auch auf 12,4 kg im - meiner Meinung nach - AM-Aufbau (mit Lufthansa geprüfter Hängewaage, nicht geschätzt. Und ich war nackt, als ich gewogen habe).



Wie darf man sich das vorstellen wenn Du Dein Rad wiegst???


----------



## scylla (5. April 2011)

neiiiin, blödes Kopfkino! Aufhören!


----------



## langer.andi (5. April 2011)

@Helium:
Warum der Wechsel von der hoch gelobten DT zur Lyrik?


----------



## Helium (5. April 2011)

Ist kein Wechsel, sondern ein Versuch.
Die Gabel wird im 301 nur getestet, die kommt dann ins 601 und das 301 kriegt wieder die DT.


----------



## langer.andi (5. April 2011)

Aha.
Die Lyrik in Kombination mit 140er oder 160er Hebeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (5. April 2011)

160mm, mit den 140mm wird das zu unharmonisch, das ist mit den 160er schon am Limit was das Schluckvermögen betrifft.


----------



## scylla (5. April 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> 160mm, mit den 140mm wird das zu unharmonisch, das ist mit den 160er schon am Limit was das Schluckvermögen betrifft.



kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
Von der Geo her ist's tatsächlich unharmonisch, da stimme ich zu. Vom Federverhalten passt der 140er Hinterbau aber imho richtig gut zur Lyrik. Hab nicht das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau mit der Gabel "überfordert" wäre.


----------



## Helium (5. April 2011)

so unterschiedlich kann das Empfinden sein.
Mein Gefühl war wie folgt:
Mit den 140er Hebeln gehts gar nicht, das passt einfach überhaupt nicht zusammen, da die Front deutlich mehr als das Heck kann. Und selbst mit den 160er Hebeln gibt das Heck vor der Gabel das Limit an, stört mich zwar nicht weiter, es geht aber (die gleiche Gabel in einem anderen Rahmen) schneller und harmonischer(alles ausgiebig getestet).


----------



## scylla (5. April 2011)

Vielleicht hast du das Gefühl deswegen, weil die Feder-Kennlinien vorn und hinten schon einigermaßen unterschiedlich sind. 
Die Gabel schön linear und fluffig, der Hinterbau zwar auch sensibel, aber mit ordentlich Endprogression. 

Mich stört das unterschiedliche Verhalten eben nicht besonders. Im Gegenteil habe ich mittlerweile die Endprogression zu schätzen gelernt, weil sich gerade deswegen der Hinterbau für mich nach dem berühmten "mehr" anfühlt... ich kann das 301 fast genauso prügeln wie das 901, ohne dass es mich im Stich lässt, trotz satten 40mm weniger Federweg. Und gerade deswegen finde ich auch, dass der Hinterbau sehr gut mit der Gabel mitkommt. War ja auch der Grund, von der an sich tollen Vanilla mit 140mm auf die Lyrik aufzustocken... weil ich das Gefühl hatte, dass der Hinterbau "mehr" Gabel verdient hätte 

Na ja, aber da ich sowieso anscheinend ein Einzelfall bin mit meiner Einschätzung der Progression am Liteville, zählt meine Meinung sicher nicht als allgemein verträglich


----------



## kippi (5. April 2011)

Zitat von frogbite Beitrag anzeigen
PS: mein Mk 8 kommt auch auf 12,4 kg im - meiner Meinung nach - AM-Aufbau (mit Lufthansa geprüfter Hängewaage, nicht geschätzt. Und ich war nackt, als ich gewogen habe).
Wie darf man sich das vorstellen wenn Du Dein Rad wiegst??? 



scylla schrieb:


> neiiiin, blödes Kopfkino! Aufhören!





Hehe, vielleicht so???


----------



## Helium (5. April 2011)

Mir taugt ja der agile, superdirekte Hinterbau des 301 total(wird auch immer meine Liebe bleiben), aber es fehlt einfach etwas die Harmonie von vorne zu hinten. Die passt bei plüschigeren, schluckfreudigeren Hinterbauten ala Trek Scratch besser und damit kann man die Gabel auch ausreizen.


----------



## alexschmalex (5. April 2011)

Pass bitte auf das schöne Teil gut auf

Grüße und Danke nochmals für alles!


----------



## Helium (6. April 2011)

Sowieso
Gerne geschehen


----------



## frogbite (6. April 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Hehe, vielleicht so???



Nein, nein, um Gottes Willen so doch nicht! Solche Assoziationen habe ich nicht beabsichtigt, denn 

mein Keller schaut nämlich viel schöner aus als der auf dem Bild.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. April 2011)

So fertig und erstes Ründchen gedreht.






Gruss aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (6. April 2011)

Suchbild: Was ist anders?









....richdisch !!! Die Schutzblechfarbe.

Auf den Bildern sieht das weiße gar nicht so verkehrt aus. Ich habe mich aber doch für schwarz entschlossen. Das weiße habe ich meiner Tochter für mein Ghost versprochen. Dem steht das weiße ganz gut.


----------



## bernd e (6. April 2011)

bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis .....

@ Wurzelhoppser: schönes Bike


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. April 2011)

@Harry
Ich bin im Winter regelmäßig unterwegs und 2 bis 3 Saisonen mit genau so einen Schutzblech gefahren. Seit dem 301 kann ich mich innerlich nicht mehr überwinden und ärgere mich jedes Mal wenn es draußen eklig ist, daß ich so blöd bin.  Gratuliere zum Selbstbewußtsein! hehe


----------



## scylla (7. April 2011)

wenn das selbstbewusstsein nicht reicht...
http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm


ich kann das geklapper von diesen front-schutzblechen nicht ab. außerdem hab ich's nie geschafft, die so fest zu bekommen, dass sie nicht irgendwann mal abgefallen wären. 
aber warum ist eigentlich hinten keins dran? 

@wurzelhoppser


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> aber warum ist eigentlich hinten keins dran?



Ich habe das hintere auch nie verwendet (nur bei richtigem Regen). Dreckig wird man ja sowieso. Vorne ist's einfach super, weil man kaum noch Dreck ins Gesicht bekommt. Es ist einfach entstpannter. Hinten war's mir eigtl. immer egal...


----------



## scylla (7. April 2011)

es gibt doch nichts ekligeres als eine feuchte polsterhose


----------



## GrazerTourer (7. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> es gibt doch nichts ekligeres als eine feuchte polsterhose



Im Regen, ja. Aber wenn's einfach nur gatschig ist kommt das ja eh nicht bis zum Hintern durch...


----------



## berkel (7. April 2011)

Wenn es matschig ist: vorne einen Spritzlappen zwischen Gabelkrone und -brücke (wie von scylla verlinkt) um keinen Dreck ins Gesicht zu bekommen und gegen einen nassen Ar... eine kurze Regenhose (schwitzt man nicht drunter und lässt sich leicht reinigen, z.B. Gore Alp-X). Wenn es kälter ist habe ich eine lange Hose aus Cordura drüber.


----------



## crashkid (7. April 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @supasini
> 
> genauso siehts aus
> Ein 301 im AM Aufbau ohne Mogelteile unter 12,5kg bzw. Enduro Aufbau unter 13kg gibt es nur sehr wenige, auch wenn viele "schätzen" Ihr Rad wiegt unter 13kg.
> Bin jetzt nach nochmaliger Nachbearbeitung des MK9 was oben auf dem Bild mit dem vom Rainer zu sehen ist bei 12,7kg mit der 170mm Stahlfeder-Lyrik. Und das Gewicht schafft man nur mit ausgewogenen Teilen und Reifen in extrem Selektion, anders gehts nicht.



ich hab die 13Kg Marke geknackt -> 12,8Kg gestern an der Hängewaage
und das mit Luft in den Reifen und Dreck am Rahmen. 
170/160mm zähle ich mal zu Kategorie Enduro, oder ist das schon Freeride 
Gabel ist aber auch eine Lyrik Solo Air (ist eh die beste   )
Reifen: VR: Muddy Marry 2.35 HR: Nobby Nic 2.4; beide nicht gewogen und schon gar ausgewogen (aus Kellerresten)
für "einfachere" Touren geht die Bereifung schon gut, für die hohen Touren wird die "13-Schallmauer" mit den Maxxis wieder fallen.
Ansonsten nur Parts die ich auch an einen Downhiller schrauben würd und da auch schon gesehen hab.

Mit den Laufrädern von Helium wären nochmal 200g drin. Auch bei Pedal und Bremse gibts noch ein wenig Potential,
Aber das kommt dann im nächsten Winter, jetzt will ich einfach nur fahren.

Bild reiche ich nach - das Handypic ist eine Zumutung.

ride on 
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn das selbstbewusstsein nicht reicht...
> http://www.rapidracerproducts.com/NeoGuard.htm



so isses !
und das funktioniert auch super
macht aber ab und zu bei tiefem Gabel eintauchen kurz "rrrretsch" weil der Lappen kurzfristig Kontakt mit dem Reifen bekommt

[Ergänzung] da es ja die Galerie ist  hier noch ein Bild....




der Lappen ist auch nicht so auffällig und gar so hässlich wie die Schutzbleche






berkel schrieb:


> Wenn es matschig ist: vorne einen Spritzlappen zwischen Gabelkrone und -brücke (wie von scylla verlinkt) um keinen Dreck ins Gesicht zu bekommen und gegen einen nassen Ar... eine kurze Regenhose (schwitzt man nicht drunter und lässt sich leicht reinigen, z.B. Gore Alp-X). Wenn es kälter ist habe ich eine lange Hose aus Cordura drüber.



mach ich auch so bzw. ich habe dafür von Gore die Countdown mit abzippbaren Beinen. Das ist eigentlich nur eine Windstopper Hose aber die hält auch leichten Regen ab ist aber nochmal "atmungsaktiver" als eine Regenhose.
Bei richtigen Regenklamotten bin ich trotzdem immer nass, allerdings vom Schweiß.


----------



## Pittus (7. April 2011)

Ich habe erst mal wieder abgerüstet, die HS gegen 970 XTR Kurbel mit Grinder und Kettenführung getauscht. Ganz Geräuschlos ist es beim treten nicht, aber doch viel leiser (ich höre sogar die Vögel wieder ) Vielleicht bilde ich es mir nur ein, es geht (fast) alles leichter. Vermissen tue ich nur die Bodenfreiheit an den Kanten hoch, sowie das immer und überall (fast) problemlose Schalten zu können.







Mal abgesehen das Gestern bei uns kein Sonnenschein war,  Fotograf werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr 

Resultierend aus der Gewichtsdiskussion und aus der Tatsache, dass mein  Bike an Supasini's Waage fast 400g leichter war als an meiner Waage, habe ich mir eine Kernwaage bestellt 
Seit wann interessieren mich Gewichte  
Freu mich auf längere Eifel Touren mit technischen Anteil 

Pitt

PS: Der Sattel sieht gigantisch aus, ist aber ein ganz normaler SqLab 613


----------



## supasini (7. April 2011)

Hi Pitt,
dieses Jaahr ohne WoWa bist du ja schneller vor Ort  - wenn du Mittwochs anreisen willst musst du zu mir nach Hause kommen, ein Bettchen findet sich!
Dein Radel sieht ja jetzt fast aus wie meins, Grinder und KeFü fehlen mir noch, die Reverb liegt im Keller...


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2011)

Pittus, nimm mal ein WD40, Brunox oder so und sprüh minimal was auf die Gleitfläche der SCS, dann ist sie ruhig. Von meiner hörst überhaupt nix, in den meisten Gängen!!

Fährst Du mittlerweilen Kanten hoch, an denen du mit 22/36 hängen bleibst!!!!!!!
Krass!!

Ansonsten gefällt mir dein Bike mit der XTR besser, als mit HS!!


----------



## Sportec (7. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man das Rad
> - wirklich an ner Hängewaage komplett und korrekt wiegt
> oder
> - es schief dranhängt (verfälscht durch eine schräge Belastung der Waage völlig das Ergebnis, in beide Richtungen möglich),
> ...



Hy

Sorry für die OT Diskussion im Bilderthread, ich bin dir jedoch noch eine Antwort schuldig.

Da du ja das Thema Leichtbau konsequent bei jedem Teil durchgezogen hast (Thema Schraubentuning), habe ich es auf den ersten Blick leichter geschätzt. Doch der Teufel steckt bekanntlich im Detail. Der Aufbau erscheint sehr stimmig und die einzelnen parts sind top.

Ich habe leider kein aktuelles Foto von meinem mk8, darum nur Bilder, die nach dem Aufbau entstanden sind. Seitdem ist ein anderer Sattel drauf und die scs dran. Die Teileliste ist jedoch aktuell.













Ich hatte das Bike beim Händler an ner geeichten Kernwaage und das Gewicht kam ziemlich genau hin, habe jedoch kein Foto gemacht
Jetzt habe ich wieder einen Grund beim Händler vorbeizuschauen und das mk8 in der aktuellsten Version dranzuhängen.

Geplant sind für die Zukunft noch folgende Änderungen:
- Rockguard (sollte ich endlich mal bestellen)
- 36T Zahnscheiben für Dt 240
- leichtere Reifen
- evtl. Grinder (falls man ihn mal ohne Wartezeit bestellen kann)


Gruss Sportec


----------



## KäptnFR (7. April 2011)

Hurra, mein 901 hat ein Geschwisterchen bekommen:

















Erste Vertride-Testfahrt heute war... ich sag mal: verblüffend!! 
Son Gerät fährt sich im schweren Geläuf logischerweise komplett anders als das 901 mit 15,9kg. Ich sag jetzt bewusst nicht besser oder schlechter, sondern eben einfach anders. 
Eins steht aber schon fest: es macht (auch) WAHNSINNIG Laune!! 
Und das obwohls weder ein AM geschweige denn ein Enduro sein kann, hat ja schliesslich nicht >14kg sondern nur 11,4kg 
Paar Details (zB Bremssattelhalter, Kurbeln, Sattel) sind noch im "Rohbau", da fehlt noch Feintuning...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (7. April 2011)

ist dir der gripshifter nicht zu fett? kürz ihn!


----------



## rayc (7. April 2011)

Sieht echt böse aus.
Wusste garnicht das weiß diese Wirkung hat.
Evt. liegt es auch nur am Tatoo. 

Die minimalistische Kurbel hat was. 
Aber das 36er Ritzel... ich weis nicht.

(irgendwas musst eich schlecht finden )

Die Sattelstellung ist Absicht?

ray


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2011)

Mal ne andere Art von Aufbau. Das Gewicht ist krass!!!!!

Bin mal auf deine Erfahrungen mit der XTR Bremse gespannt!!

Ist das der 160er Hinterbau?


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2011)

@Käptn
Kauf dir das da: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...rials-Guard-22-Zaehne-mattschwarz::24579.html

Saugeiles Radl!


----------



## frorider (8. April 2011)

Geilomat!


----------



## KäptnFR (8. April 2011)

Ahoi beisammen!

vorweg: sämtliche Anbauteile haben sich schon seit Februar am verwaisten Ransom Rahmen auf einigen Touren im Trail-Einsatz bewährt. Gestern wurde somit quasi nur der Rahmen entjungfert.

@Rainer: nö das passt prima. Den Griff hat mir übrigens einer hier ausm Forum auf 10-fach umgebaut, funktioniert 1a.

@rayc: Bzgl Sattel: meinst weil er ganz nach vorne geschoben ist oder weil er hinten höher soll? 
Bzgl. 36er: das ist halt die XX 10-fach Kassette 11/36. Fahr ich jetzt vorne mit 22Z statt 20Z. Ergibt fast die gleiche Übersetzung im 1. Gang wie 20/34, dafür durchbreche ich in der Ebene (was ja seltenst vorkommt bei den Bergtouren) mit 22/11 jetzt wieder locker die magische 20Km/h Schallmauer 

@biker-wug: zur Bremse kann ich nur sagen  
Vorne packt sie mit dem 225er Pizzateller wirklich knackig zu, ist aber trotzdem seidenweich dosierbar. Die Sinterbeläge funktionieren in Verbindung mit diesen Mini-Kühlkörperchen hervorragend. Hab sie auch mal bewusst versucht ins Fading zu fahren, bisher ohne Erfolg...

@grazer tourer: Danke, aber vieeeeel zu schwer!  
Na, wenn dann dreh ich mir son Teil selber wie beim 901. Ich denk aber eher ich flex die überflüssigen Ösen irgendwann mal ab. Ein Kollege hat mir allerdings körperliche Gewalt angedroht sollte ich die XTR derart verstümmeln, von daher wart ich noch den richtigen Zeitpunkt ab.


----------



## ruckse (8. April 2011)

Ja sehr schön.
Da würde auch diese Gabel ganz gut passen, wenn du auf die Absenkung verzichten könntest (siehe Bikemarkt):


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. April 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @grazer tourer: Danke, aber vieeeeel zu schwer!
> Na, wenn dann dreh ich mir son Teil selber wie beim 901. Ich denk aber eher ich flex die überflüssigen Ösen irgendwann mal ab. Ein Kollege hat mir allerdings körperliche Gewalt angedroht sollte ich die XTR derart verstümmeln, von daher wart ich noch den richtigen Zeitpunkt ab.



hehe 

wegen dem Gewicht: Ich fahre am Fully einen RaceFace bash der einfach auf die halbe Dicke abgedreht wurde. Das funktioniert super.. Du könntest das mit dem Truvativ Ding ja auch machen. Letztendlich ist das doch viel hübscher als die XTR Kurbel zu zersägen *g*


----------



## Freeerider81 (8. April 2011)

Sehr cooler Aufbau! Gefällt mir sehr gut! 

wie bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden? Ist doch ein großer Schritt, von den Michelin Männerreifen zu nem Fat Albert, oder?


----------



## rayc (8. April 2011)

@KäptnFR, der Sattel ist sehr weit nach vorne geschoben.
Trittst du da nicht von vorne?
Ich bin das 301 bisher mit meiner nach hinten gekröpften Ritchey Stütze gefahren.
Sattelneigung muss dir liegen, würde aber so wohl auch mir passen.

140 hinten und vorne 160?

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (8. April 2011)

Böses Ding, ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Videos von Dir mit dem neuen Spielzeug.
Gewicht ist Top.

Aber vom Männerreifen auf die Fatalberts, wie schwer war die Versuchstour?
Der unterschied ist ja schon krass


----------



## heyho (8. April 2011)

Cooles bike, Gewicht ist echt ein Traum, Rasen auch schön gestutzt 
Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## klmp77 (8. April 2011)

http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=33&tid=1


----------



## frogbite (8. April 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> @KäptnFR, der Sattel ist sehr weit nach vorne geschoben.
> Trittst du da nicht von vorne?
> Ich bin das 301 bisher mit meiner nach hinten gekröpften Ritchey Stütze gefahren.ray



Bin jetzt zwar nicht KäptnFR, bei mir ist der Sattel genauso weit vorn; ist mir daher gleich aufgefallen. Dies dürfte aber 1) an der Oberschenkellänge und 2) an der P6 liegen. Bei mir geht so das Knielot gerade so durch die Pedalachse. Die Sattelaufnahme der P6 ist sehr weit hinten im Vergleich zu anderen geraden Stützen. Ich könnte sogar noch nen 1/2 cm weiter vorn gebrauchen. Gibt die P6 leider nicht her.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## KäptnFR (8. April 2011)

@ruckse: ich wollt halt die 150mm FW und die gibts glaub nur bei der Talas Version. Das Talas ist ganz nett, ein ETA wär mir aber lieber. Wenns länger/steiler bergarauf geht spann ich sie wohl trotzdem mit nem mini Spanngurt runter.

@G.T.: hübscher schon, aber Du weisst doch ewig lockt der leichtbau  Na mal sehn... man setzt ja eh kaum mehr auf bei der riesen Bodenfreiheit, von daher gehts denk ich auch ohne BG.

@rayc: beim Hochtreten sitz ich am liebsten so weit vorne wie möglich, fühlt sich für mich einfach am besten an. Wie frogbite würd ich wenns ginge evtl noch n Stück weiter nach vorne, ist aber schon OK so.

@freerider/Schreiner: ich hab ja wirklich stets ausgiebig gelästert über den FA, von daher hab ich mir einiges anhören dürfen von den Kollegen... 
Ich glaube das wird so ne Art Hassliebe mit dem FA und mir: Ich fahr die Dinger (2,4" TL ready, vo Trailstar Mischung, hi Pacestar) ja schlauchlos mit Milch auf den Flow Felgen, vo 0,8bar hi 1,0bar. Probleme mit Durchschlägen/Platten gabs auf allen ~6 Touren die ich sie gefahren bin bisher nicht. Auf flowigen schnelleren Passagen fährt sichs ichs auch noch problemlos. Leider knicken die Dinger aber beim Rumtrialen/hopsen (und grad das geht ja mit dem Radl so schön) relativ leicht seitlich weg incl. *pffffffft*, das nervt. 
Der Grip (va in der weichen Mischung vorne) wär mit diesen Luftdrücken gar nicht mal so verkehrt um nicht zu sagen echt gut! Werd also wohl mit den Drücken sukzessive etwas rauf gehen müssen, es hängt halt aber auch stark vom Trail und der Fahrweise ab... wie immer alles ein Kompromiss 
Hinten kommt demnächst auch die Trailstar Mischung drauf, die Pacestar Mischung fühlt sich schon spürbar "holziger" an.
Klar der Männerreifen hat mehr Grip und ist natürlich viel stabiler gegen Umknicken. Dafür wiegt er halt auch fast das doppelte. Das 301 ist ja von der Geometrie (Lenkwinkel, Vorbau etc) bei weitem nicht so extrem abfahrtsorientiert ausgelegt wie das 901. Sprich, so richtig krass steiles Zeugs und extra hohe Stufen fahr ich lieber mit dem 901, da kann man den Grip der Michelins dann auch wirklich ausschöpfen. Beim 301 ist das mit dem FA ganz gut ausgewogen, will heissen kurz bevor ich übern Lenker hüpfen müsste, rutscht eh der Vorderreifen 



heyho schrieb:


> Rasen auch schön gestutzt


ohhh, heikles thema... hat übelst gelitten übern Winter...Pilzbefall. Hab fürs Foto extra ne Stelle ausgesucht die noch ok ist 
Naja, das neue Bike tröstet über derart Ungemach.


----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2011)

Probier mal den Rubber Queen, find den vorne besser als den FA auf der Flow, da hast mehr Grip usw.....

Ansonsten bin ich mal auf deinen Erfahrungsschatz mit der XTR gespannt, liebäugel noch immer mit einem Ersatz für die The One und da steht die XTR mit auf dem Plan.


----------



## ruckse (8. April 2011)

Käptn-ist eine 150er Float, allerdings mit 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft


----------



## crashkid (9. April 2011)

Hi Tobi,
geiles Bike, optisch wie technisch richtig gelungen.
aber die 11.4kg ist doch ein fabelgewicht? 
ich bin jetzt bei 12.9kg und so wirklich viele Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht.
OK, bis 12.5kg wenn noch etwas tiefer in den Geldbeutel greife,
aber dann fehlt mir immer noch ein Kilo und ich glaub nicht das mir das der Wechsel auf einen Einfachkettenblattantrieb bringt.
Aber auch egal, ich "muss" mein 301 ja auch fürs steile Gelände und die hohe Stufen nehmen.  
Ich hoffe dieses Jahr geht sichmal ne gemeinsame Aktion aus?!

hier noch die fehlenden Bilder meines aktuellen Aufbaus:













ride on
tobi


----------



## Blondiiie (9. April 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> So fertig und erstes Ründchen gedreht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dadurch dass es wohl kein silber elox mehr gibt, muss mein Zukünftiges wohl auch schwarz werden.. aber dein Bild macht es mir leichter, darüber hinweg zu kommen. 
Wirklich sehr schönes rad. Ist das ne Fox 32 Talas (150mm)? 140mm hinten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KäptnFR (9. April 2011)

Hi Tobi, (toller Name übrigens!)
Dein Bike gefällt!  



crashkid schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dieses Jahr geht sichmal ne gemeinsame Aktion aus?!


Definitiv! Bist eigtl am Lagofestival?


bzgl Fabelgewicht : 

Rahmen: 301 L 140mm (incl Sattelklemme, X12 Achse, Schaltzughülle, Dämpfer) 2900
Steuersatz 74
Gabel: Fox 32 Fit RLC 150 (Incl Steckachse, Schaft gekürzt) 1788
Stütze: syntace carbon ungekürzt 294
LR vorne: Tune24 692
LR hinten: Tune24 784
Reifen vo: fatal Bert 755
Reifen hi: fatal Bert 755
Bremsen: XTR (238g Bre.-vo + 254g Bre.-hi + 35g 1x Adapt. + 230g Scheib.-vo incl. Schr., 172g Scheib.-hi incl Schr.) 929
Vorbau: spank incl ahead kappe und kralle 165
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 202
Griffe: Ergon GX1 (gekürzt) 124
Kurbeln: XTR mit 22er (Kurbel li 204g, Kurbel re ohne KBer 322g, KB Schrauben 2g, Innenlager 92, 22er 20g) 640
Kassette: XX 11-36 211
Kette: sram powerchain 1091R 224
Schaltwerk: XTR 171
Schalthebel: 10 fach XO incl schaltseil	 102
Sattel: SI Flite 200(?)
Pedale: Time XS Carbon Titan 292

Summe 11.302g (+ paar Schrauben (?) und Luft in den Reifen ergibt auf der Körperwaage 11,4kg)


----------



## heyho (9. April 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> geiles Bike, optisch wie technisch richtig gelungen.
> aber die 11.4kg ist doch ein fabelgewicht?
> ich bin jetzt bei 12.9kg und so wirklich viele Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht.



^^^^
Ups, jetzt gibts da oben die Liste...na egal...kann ich gucken, ob ich richtig überschalgen hab 

--
Ich glaub das passt schon, hab nur mal grob überschlagen, was er an den Hauptkomponenten im Gegensatz zu deinem Rad spart:

Gabel -400g
Kurbel -100g
Laufräder -300g
Reifen -100g
Umwerfer/Shifter/Hülle/Zug -300g

Macht schon 1,2 kg Ersparnis.


----------



## scylla (9. April 2011)

@KäptnFR

gelungenes Rad 
Irgendwie gefällt mir das Weiß in der Form wie du's aufgezogen hast... obwohl Weiß sonst eigentlich nicht so meins ist.

Mit ordentlichen Reifen und ner ordentlichen Gabel könnte das Radl aber wahrscheinlich noch viel mehr . Vor allem in dem Geläuf, in dem du so unterwegs zu sein scheinst. Obwohl 11.4 kg auch eine Ansage sind


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. April 2011)

Blondiiie schrieb:


> Dadurch dass es wohl kein silber elox mehr gibt, muss mein Zukünftiges wohl auch schwarz werden.. aber dein Bild macht es mir leichter, darüber hinweg zu kommen.
> Wirklich sehr schönes rad. Ist das ne Fox 32 Talas (150mm)? 140mm hinten, oder?


Danke .
Ist eine Fox Talas RL 140mm ,letztes Jahr schwarz lakiert und mit neuen Aufklebern versehen.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## hardflipper (10. April 2011)

Neue Gabel, neuer Vorbau, neuer Lenker und neue Bremse vorne. 

Ist schwerer geworden aber immer noch unter 11. 



















Mittlerweile ist eine XX Kassette in 11-36 und ein XX Schaltwerk dazugekommen.


----------



## titanarm (10. April 2011)

Hi,

ich will mir auch ein Liteville 301 kaufen und zwar in der 140er Version mit Lefty vorne!

Dumme Frage: Ich bin ca. 1,77m groß. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? M oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Third Eye (10. April 2011)

@ KäptnFR: hast du keine probleme das dir die kette vorne runterfällt?

hab heute mal versuchsweise ein einzelnes 26-er KB montiert,
nach schnelleren passagen über wurzeln war des öfteren die kette runter.
und was noch auffiel: die kette schlägt viel mehr an der kettenstrebe.

warum sowenig übersetzung bei so einem leichten tourenfully?
mmn beschneidet man ja das einsatzgebiet und im endeffekt einwenig den spaß?!
weil für die argen bikebergsteig sachen ist das rad (laufräder) eh nicht die erste wahl,
warum dann einschränkender leichtbau?


----------



## Qia (10. April 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir auch ein Liteville 301 kaufen und zwar in der 140er Version mit Lefty vorne!
> 
> Dumme Frage: Ich bin ca. 1,77m groß. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? M oder?



Bei Deiner größe ein Treffer, vor allem wenn Deine Beine nicht viel kürzer sind als 84cm.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## 525Rainer (10. April 2011)

Third Eye schrieb:


> @ KäptnFR: hast du keine probleme das dir die kette vorne runterfällt?
> 
> hab heute mal versuchsweise ein einzelnes 26-er KB montiert,
> nach schnelleren passagen über wurzeln war des öfteren die kette runter.
> ...



das kettenproblem kann man mit der syntace kettenführung beheben oder bei einem blatt easy eine feste führung anbauen.
die übersetzung braucht man nicht wenn man bergab im pumptrackstil fährt oder steile sachen bei denen man eh nie tritt. so gut wie jeder berg lässt sich bergab chainless fahren und macht mehr spass als mit jeweils dem perfekten gang zum reintreten.
eine grosse übersetzung braucht man beim asphaltheizen im pulk oder wenn man rennen fährt. sonst so gut wie nie.
vorteil ist die bodenfreiheit.
wegen leichtbau: würd ich eure beiden räder nebeneinander stellen und mir kaptains und deine videos anschauen würd ich mich fragen warum du so massiv viel gewicht auf die berge schleppst. dein rad wiegt extrem viel soweit ich das mal gelesen habe.


----------



## titanarm (10. April 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Bei Deiner größe ein Treffer, vor allem wenn Deine Beine nicht viel kürzer sind als 84cm.
> 
> Lg
> Oliver


 
83cm. Müsste also noch passen.

Danke!


----------



## Third Eye (10. April 2011)

@ 525Rainer: ich hätte bzw. habe ja eine kettenführung, ich frag mich ob Tobi da nie probleme hat. (würde mich wundern)

zur übersetzung: ich hab öfters mal einige kilometer auf asphalt zum auto / wohnung.
da würde ich mit 2:1 nicht zufrieden sein.

gewicht: der rahmen ist recht schwer (3.8 kg), ebenso die gabel (2.9 kg).
funktioniert aber so gut, das ich nicht darauf verzichten will.
außerdem stelle ich haltbarkeit vor gewicht - siehe stahlfederbein.

bzw. hab ich (leider) keinen geld*******r für experimente! 

und fürs mentale funktioniert mein panzer wunderbar, und der kopf macht locker 50 % aus.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. April 2011)

@hardflipper: bist du es wirklich ? 

Ein OS-Lenker an deinem Rad  Gefällt mir mit der XX Kurbel noch besser als mit der RF.


----------



## uphillking (10. April 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir auch ein Liteville 301 kaufen und zwar in der 140er Version mit Lefty vorne!
> 
> Dumme Frage: Ich bin ca. 1,77m groß. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? M oder?



Ganz klar "M"


----------



## Brausa (10. April 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Das 301 ist ja von der Geometrie (Lenkwinkel, Vorbau etc) bei weitem nicht so extrem abfahrtsorientiert ausgelegt wie das 901. Sprich, so richtig krass steiles Zeugs und extra hohe Stufen fahr ich lieber mit dem 901, da kann man den Grip der Michelins dann auch wirklich ausschöpfen. Beim 301 ist das mit dem FA ganz gut ausgewogen, will heissen kurz bevor ich übern Lenker hüpfen müsste, rutscht eh der Vorderreifen



An den 901 Lenkwinkel kommt man zwar nicht ran, aber ein bisschen was geht schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8198479&postcount=20
Noch eine etwas dickere Gabel....


----------



## KäptnFR (10. April 2011)

Third Eye: Hast Du Deine Kettenlänge auch auf das 26er Ritzel angepasst, sprich gekürzt? 
Das mit dem Kettenschlagen ist prinizipiell schon einer der wenigen Nachteile von 1x10. Man sollte deshalb natürlich (eh klar) die Kette soweit wie möglich kürzen, eben daß sie bei voll eingefedert gerade noch ausreicht. Weiters ist dann ein ultrakurzes Schaltwerk nicht nur möglich, sondern auch überaus sinnvoll, weil es die Kettenspannung erhöht. Da war ich beim 301 leider im Zwiespalt weil es das XTR nicht kurz gibt und den Ausleger kürzen und wieder anschweissen wie ichs beim XT SW mal gemacht hab, geht mit dem Carbon Zeugs irgendwie schlecht  Ich hab in dem Fall halt den längeren Ausleger zugunsten des sehr geringen Gewichtes in Kauf genommen. 
Die Syntace Kettenführung ist die professionelle Lösung, ich habe mir ja eine Kettenführung aus nem abgeschnittenen Lenkergriff gebastelt, die ich vor der Abfahrt gschwind mit nem Klettband unten an der Kettenstrebe montiere. Ich kann das Dingens dabei etwas mehr in Richtung Mitte der Strebe montieren, das verringert das Schlagen bzgl der Unterseite nochmal. Zum Rauffahren mach ich das Teil immer weg.
Auf der Oberseite der Kettenstrebe hilft der Liteville Strebenschutz, der ja etwas "gepolstert" ist. Wenn man sich davon noch einen besorgt, kann man vorne im Schwingenlagerbereich noch etwas mehr abkleben. Mit diesen Massnahmen hat man die Kettenabwürfe und Geklapper eigtl schon ganz gut im Griff. Beim 901 hab ich mir anstatt des mittleren KBs einen mini Bashguard gedreht, der verhindert den Abwurf nach aussen. Innen hab ich mir eine 1mm Carbonscheibe gemacht, etwas kleiner im Durchmesser als der Bashguard (klar warum ) die verhindert den Abwurf nach innen. Beim 901 hab ich überhaupt keine Kettenabwürfe mehr.
Beim 301 ist auf der ersten Testfahrt auch nix passiert, mal sehn wie das weitergeht. Wenns nervt, bastel ich wieder was...  auch ein Grund warum die KB Ösen noch nicht weggeflext sind.

Allgemein ist schon auch das 301 rein fürs Bikebergsteigen aufgebaut. Von daher reicht mir die 1x10 Spreizung genauso locker aus wie beim 901, hab ja jetzt sogar noch einen Gang mehr. Die Laufräder sind seitens Tune für "Freeride" (? ) konzipiert, sollten also solche Touren recht locker aushalten. Mit den Flow Felgen hab ich ja schon recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht zb was Dellenresistenz oder Schlauchlosbetrieb etc betrifft. 

Mim 901 haben halt einige Trails etwas an fahrtechnischer Herausforderung verloren, die Geo etc. macht einem das Leben leicht. Im Umkehrschluss ist man dadurch erst so ab S4 aufwärts richtig gefordert, darunter kickts einen irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich  Mim 301 werden jetzt mehr Wege/Passagen wieder spannend. Andererseits konnt ich mim 301 schon paar Stellen fahren (bzw hopsen) die mim 901 nicht geklappt haben. Weiters bin ich letztes Jahr mindestens 2x am Berg aus Konditionsmangel übel eingegangen. Beide male war die Vorbereitung (zb krankheitsbedingt) suboptimal. Es gibt kaum was grausigeres als seinen Karren irgendwo 1500 oder 2000m hochzuschleifen, sich dann am Gipfel aufs Rad zu setzen und festzustellen daß man gerade noch die Körperspannung eines Kartoffelsackes zustande bringt  Ein leichteres Radl spart Körner beim Uphill, welche man bei der Abfahrt dann wieder in die Koordination investieren kann. 
Kurzum: Es sind einfach mal 2 ziemlich unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen für mehr oder weniger den gleichen Einsatzzweck/Ort. Ich hab zb am Geisskopf schon Leute mim Einrad die Northshores runterhüpfen sehen, alternativ kann man natürlich auch ein Slopestyle Radl nehmen oder das hier oder was weiss ich was... Hauptsache es macht Laune, denn darum gehts! 

@Brausa: Interessant Dein Aufbau! 24" HR fällt für mich aber aus folgendem banalen Grund aus: Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sehr weiche Reifen sobald sie angefahren sind und die Konservierungsschicht runter ist anfangen auszuhärten. Somit wandern bei mir sobald der HR runter ist, die angefahrenen Vorderreifen nach hinten und vorne kommt ein frischer drauf.
Bzgl Gabel: klar, dicker bzw länger flacht den LW ab, aber erhöht wiederum das Gewicht und das stand beim 301 halt im Vordergrund


----------



## Third Eye (10. April 2011)

@ KäptnFR: danke für die ausführliche antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (11. April 2011)

man könnte aber auch auf sram wechseln, daß reduziert das risiko eines kettenabwurfs schon mal deutlich, dann noch,wie schon gesagt eine gut gekürzte kette und lenkerband für die kettenstrebe... 

so bin ich, ohne kettenabwurf am 901, nicht nur in saalbach, finale, kronplatz und bozen durch die saison gekommen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> schlauchlos mit Milch auf den Flow Felgen, vo 0,8bar hi 1,0bar. ... Leider knicken die Dinger aber beim Rumtrialen/hopsen (und grad das geht ja mit dem Radl so schön) relativ leicht seitlich weg incl. *pffffffft*, das nervt.





Das ist ein bekanntes Problem und du bist bei weitem nicht der einzige, der deswegen höhere Drücke fahren muss. Ärgerlich ist das allemal. Darum habe ich mich auch gegen die Flow entschieden.


----------



## crashkid (11. April 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @Brausa: Interessant Dein Aufbau! 24" HR fällt für mich aber aus folgendem banalen Grund aus: Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß sehr weiche Reifen sobald sie angefahren sind und die Konservierungsschicht runter ist anfangen auszuhärten. Somit wandern bei mir sobald der HR runter ist, die angefahrenen Vorderreifen nach hinten und vorne kommt ein frischer drauf.
> Bzgl Gabel: klar, dicker bzw länger flacht den LW ab, aber erhöht wiederum das Gewicht und das stand beim 301 halt im Vordergrund



bei Reifen kennt er sich aus, der Käptn  !
Licht (UV) und Temp. helfen beim altern auch mit, ich fahr aktuell trotzdem noch den 42a aus der letzten Saison - geht scho! 

Am Sa. hab ich die 24" am Hinterrad in Verbindung mit einem XS-Rahmen auf einer kleineren Runde mal gestestet.
Könnte an der ein oder anderen Extrem-Stelle (verwinkelt; steil -> am besten beides!) schon noch was bringen. 
Leider hatte der Trail nicht ganz den Charakter und wenn dann hat der  Fatal Bert am VR seine Gripgrenze erreicht,
ein saubere Linienwahl ist so nicht möglich - für steil und technisch brauch ich einfach einen "Männerreifen" mit weichem Gummi
-> Respekt was der Fabi mit dem Reifen so anstellt.

Auch hatte ich mit dem Rad dann endlich die 11 vor dem Komma und wieder mit dem Käptn "konkurrieren" !
Aber ich denk ich bleib vorerst bei meinem S, das ist noch mehr "one for all", und wenn mal was nicht geht,
kann ich mich immer noch rausreden: "aber mit dem XS und 24" wärs sicher möglich" und muss mir nicht die fehlende Fahrtechnik eingestehen  .

hier noch ein Bild von dem ganz kleinen Schwesterlein des auch auch schon kleinen S(piel)-Rahmen:




viele Wege führen nach, äh, den Trail runter - wichtig ist einfach Spass zu haben,
deswegen habe ich sogar die von Rainer vorgeschlagenen chainless - Variante mal (unfreiwillig) ausprobiert und siehe da
man versetzt früher rollt mehr und flüssiger, lernt was dazu und hat am Ende ein Grinsen drauf!

ride on
der andere tobi


----------



## Wachtendonker (16. April 2011)

Hallo,





New Love...............


----------



## 861markus (16. April 2011)

Dank einer fetzen Erkältung kann ich grad nicht fahren, da hab ich vor lauter Langeweile mal wieder meinen aktuellen und nach viel hin und her Bastelei/Testerei wohl finalen Aufbau hinters Haus gestellt und die SLR bemüht. 
Ich hoffe es gefällt, ich nenn es mk perfect 

















13,91 kg, mit 
Lyrik Coil U-Turn, 170mm
Remote Sattelstütze und
haltbaren, griffigen Reifen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MatschMeister (16. April 2011)

@861 Markus,
seh ich das richtig das ist ein rs monarch als dämpfer, wie bist zufrieden, adapterstücke selbst gedreht?

MatschMeister


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. April 2011)

Welcher Monarch mit welchem Tune ist das?
Bei welchem Druck mit welchem Gewicht?
160er Hinterbau?


----------



## 861markus (16. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8220043&postcount=164


----------



## Qia (16. April 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> ja, 190mm HV, Tune B, mit 160er Hebeln, 230psi bei aktuell (zu viel!) 82kg nackig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Teil!

Gut zu wissen, B-Tune geht beim 160er.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 861markus (16. April 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8220053&postcount=165


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. April 2011)

230Psi? Oder 130?

Und wenn ich 82kg lese...gelbe oder rote Feder in der Lyrik?


----------



## 861markus (16. April 2011)

.


----------



## MatschMeister (16. April 2011)

@markus, danke, sollte ich mich vll doch noch in die werkstatt begeben, merci

MatschMeister


----------



## kippi (16. April 2011)

Hallo Markus,

hast Du schon einen Monarch ohne HV probiert?
Habe ca gleiches Gewicht und auch die Lyrik mit 170mm.
Fahre ein MK7 mit Qia Hebeln und dem gleichen Monarch wie Du, doch tuned by Lord Helmchen. Hatte ebenfalls Tune B, mir fehlte allerdings nen bißchen der Durchgang des Federwegs. Passt jetzt soweit ganz gut. Springe keine Meterhohen Drops. 

Was mich ebenfalls stört ist der Hammerhohe Druck. Ist das beim normalen Monarch auch so? Hat hier jemand Ahnung.

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## 861markus (17. April 2011)

Hi, das hier ist eine Galerie, für solche Meinungsaustauschaktionen gibts einen eigenen Faden: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498939


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. April 2011)

Mal wieder ein kleines Update...


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. April 2011)

Sidn das 2,4er Fat Albert Performance oder täuscht es und es sind doch 2,25er?
Wenn 2,4 ...wo bekommt man die noch?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. April 2011)

Sind 2.4"er, habe ich gebraucht gekauft.
Habe noch den ganzen Keller voll, Performance und Evos 
Die Saison wird aber auch noch sehr lang!

Mir fällt grad auf, wie doof der 90mm Vorbau aussieht, ist ja nicht zum aushalten


----------



## Spirit_Moon (18. April 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf, wie doof der 90mm Vorbau aussieht, ist ja nicht zum aushalten



Hab mich schon zurückgehalten


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. April 2011)

75er Superforce gefällig Non Oversize allerdings...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. April 2011)

Danke danke, aber hab ich erst letztens hergegeben (und gerade bereue ich es).
Aber non-oversize kommt mir eh nichtmehr ans MTB.
Momentan kann ich mich nicht richtig entscheiden, es gibt einfach keine Vorbauten, die mir gefallen wollen.
Sehnlichst erwarte ich das Release des Megaforce 2
Gerne darfs auch ein Thomson oder Hope sein, allerdings mit 6° Steigung statt den erhältlichen 0° & 10°, wenn sowas mal kommt...


----------



## supasini (18. April 2011)

ich hab gerade den F109 in 60mm montiert, gefällt mir sehr gut.
wen ich dran denke, mach ich mirgen mal ein foto...


----------



## sinux (19. April 2011)

Ich habe dann auch mal ein Schraubopfer vollbracht und mein liebes Cube Stereo geschlachtet.





Wie schön, dass man aus den Resten wieder was Neues bauen kann. Ich glaube, das nennt man Wiedergeburt.

Jetzt sieht das Stereo so aus:













...und heißt jetzt Liteville 301 MK8....

Es hat auch schon Freunde gefunden.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. April 2011)

Da ist der Papa sicher stolz  . Sieht mit der DT-Gabel aber echt gut aus, nur die Kurbel trübt das Bild noch ein wenig.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> ...nur die Kurbel trübt das Bild noch ein wenig.



Ach komm, die XT ist wirklich erhaben!
Ich werde die 970er XTR gegen genau solche XTs austauschen bei meinen beiden... Was die sich mit der komischen Klemmung gedacht haben, nun sind sie bei der 2011er XTR wieder zurück zur alten Klemmung, wie an jeder anderen HTII Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. April 2011)

Das stimmt mit der 970er, an einem schwarzen LV sieht die XT auch nicht so schlecht aus. Die 2012 XT ist im Großen und Ganzen auch gelungen.


----------



## scylla (19. April 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ach komm, die XT ist wirklich erhaben!
> Ich werde die 970er XTR gegen genau solche XTs austauschen bei meinen beiden... Was die sich mit der komischen Klemmung gedacht haben, nun sind sie bei der 2011er XTR wieder zurück zur alten Klemmung, wie an jeder anderen HTII Kurbel



Finde ich gut, dass sie diese alberne Klemmung an der 970 wieder abgeschafft haben 
Gerade heute abend hab ich die Vorzüge einer guten simplen SLX genossen, als sich nach einem üblen Kettenklemmer mitten im Wald einfach so die Kurbel lösen lies. Mit der XTR wäre ich mit dem Problem sprichwörtlich ganz schön doof im Wald gestanden


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2011)

Zur XT kann ich auch was beisteuern, die Montage ist genial, wenn man davor ne Race Face Atlas hatte.




Jetzt nochmal mein 301, aktueller Stand: XT Kurbel, Rubber Queen vorne und hinten, Liteville Schriftzug weg, geputzt!!!


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2011)

Fotos machen ist nicht meine Stärke.

@rayc: So sieht ein RAW nach einem Jahr aus, wenn es geputzt und das Unterrohr kurz mit dem Schwamm von Syntace bearbeitet wurde. Also wirklich kurz, hat nicht mal 5 Minuten gedauert!!


----------



## scylla (19. April 2011)

Raw mit schwarzen Teilen ist einfach... 
(freu mich schon richtig auf den Familienzuwachs im Bikekeller, auch wenn er nicht für mich ist.)


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Raw mit schwarzen Teilen ist einfach...



Seh ich auch so, da darf einfach keine andere Farbe mit ran. 

Wollte ursprünglich blaue Naben, aber die silbernen waren einfach die beste Wahl!!!


----------



## Helium (19. April 2011)

Schönes 301, sieht ohne Aufkleber fast wie ein Proto aus und Raw Rahmen mit schwarzen Teilen passt einfach

Achja, die Einladung für eine gemeinsame Tour mit Rainer und mir steht natürlich immer noch.


----------



## thetourist (19. April 2011)

Syntace Schwamm?


----------



## NeooeN (19. April 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> .
> .




So eins möchte ich auch haben und mein Name steht ja auch schon drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. April 2011)

btw. ich hab gerade die 770 XT gegen die 970 XTR getauscht eben weil mir das silberne einfach nicht gefallen hat



scylla schrieb:


> Finde ich gut, dass sie diese alberne Klemmung an der 970 wieder abgeschafft haben



ich habe mich eben auch gefragt was die sich dabei gedacht haben
Hauptsache kompliziert... 

aber die 2012er XT, XTR und auch die 2012er X0 sehen alle fein aus


----------



## Qia (20. April 2011)

NeooeN schrieb:


> So eins möchte ich auch haben und mein Name steht ja auch schon drauf.



Ja, schaut schon gut aus...


----------



## NeooeN (20. April 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Ja, schaut schon gut aus...




was hast du gezahlt für den ganze Aufbau so ?


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Schönes 301, sieht ohne Aufkleber fast wie ein Proto aus und Raw Rahmen mit schwarzen Teilen passt einfach
> 
> Achja, die Einladung für eine gemeinsame Tour mit Rainer und mir steht natürlich immer noch.



Danke. 

Die Einladung nehme ich sicherlich auch noch an, aber eher im Sommer rein, da paßt es zeitlich besser!!


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Syntace Schwamm?



Bei den RAW liegen zwei "rauhe Schwämme" bei, dass ist keine richtige Stahlwolle, aber in die Richtung, damit kann man den Rahmen wieder hübsch machen!!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Ja, schaut schon gut aus...



Erinnert mich eher an eine blinkende Bordelltüre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Mir ist das weisse auch schon wieder zuviel blinkblink!!!!


----------



## uphillking (20. April 2011)

Showbike


----------



## robertg202 (20. April 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Showbike



Wennst den Qia meinst: der fahrt damit wirklich viel - mehr als wahrscheinlich die meisten hier...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

Fehlt nur noch so was an den Umlenkhebeln; 








Sorry Qia


----------



## tommi101 (20. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Erinnert mich eher an eine blinkende Bordelltüre



Bei uns in Hamburg sehen die Pufftüren aber anders aus.....kenne sie allerdings nur von aussen


----------



## rayc (20. April 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Fotos machen ist nicht meine Stärke.
> 
> @rayc: So sieht ein RAW nach einem Jahr aus, wenn es geputzt und das Unterrohr kurz mit dem Schwamm von Syntace bearbeitet wurde. Also wirklich kurz, hat nicht mal 5 Minuten gedauert!!




gefällt mir.

Mit etwas Glück, wird mein Hebel nicht Raw.
Ich bin gespannt ob es gut ausschaut.

Das weiße Qia 301 gefällt mir auch.

Ich finde es gut das sich die Bikes optisch so stark unterscheiden.

ray


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Hebel dann schwarz oder ganz anders?? Finde es auch hübsch, wenn Hebel und Gabel die gleiche Farbe haben.


----------



## bernd e (20. April 2011)

Quasi so: [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/572024]
	
[/URL]


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Genau, so meinte ich das, allerdings ohne Bremsfallschirm hinterm Sattel!!

Ich brauch sowas nicht, bin nicht so schnell!!


----------



## rayc (20. April 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Quasi so:




Mist, das gibt es ja schon.

Dann frage ich mal nach ob es den Hebel in rosa und tütü gibt. 
Das hat bestimmt noch keine*r* 

ray

P.S.: ja genau so, den Hebel in Elox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (20. April 2011)

Oder so


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

Einfach klasse, nur der DT Aufkleber stört.


----------



## fatz (20. April 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mal nach ob es den Hebel in rosa und tütü gibt.
> Das hat bestimmt noch keine*r*



rat mal warum? 
aber das kommt mit einer hose in telekomfarbe sicher ganz gut rueber


----------



## rayc (20. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> rat mal warum?
> aber das kommt mit einer hose in telekomfarbe sicher ganz gut rueber



Lass gut sein, habe schon eine angedrohte Schenkung eines T-Com Helms dankend abgelehnt. :kotz:

Hey, wo kommen jetzt die ganzen Raw-301 her, ich dachte die "LV-Welt" fährt Elox. 

Aber jetzt weis ich wenigstens das der Elox-Hebel gut zum Raw-Rahmen passt.

ray


----------



## Helium (20. April 2011)

@rayc

meins ist mit klarlack versiegelt und da reißt überhaupt nichts, kann ich empfehlen wenn man eine gleichbleibende Patina ohne pflegeaufwand möchte.


----------



## Vogelsberger (20. April 2011)

verpostet


----------



## kippi (20. April 2011)

*Heul* 

den Rahmen wollte ich doch haben.
Schönes 1,5 Steuerrohr! 

*Heul*
Jetzt isser wech


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @rayc
> 
> meins ist mit klarlack versiegelt und da reißt überhaupt nichts, kann ich empfehlen wenn man eine gleichbleibende Patina ohne pflegeaufwand möchte.



Find ich unnötig, einmal ein paar Minuten drübergehen und gut ist es. Weiß ich aber erst, seid ich gestern mal die Aufkleber abgezupft hab!!!

Wobei der Rahmen einfach schön war, das 1.5er Steuerrohr!!!


----------



## harrypeter18 (20. April 2011)

so, hier nun mein 301 noch nicht ganz fertig !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Krass, einfach nur krass!!!

Aber saugeil, gefällt mir!!!


----------



## klmp77 (20. April 2011)

das rot des rahmens wirkt auf dem bild, jedenfalls in der darstellung auf meinem monitor wie, wie, wie... pink.

oink-oink!


----------



## Qia (20. April 2011)

NeooeN schrieb:


> was hast du gezahlt für den ganze Aufbau so ?



Hm, schwer zu sagen....ist schon ne Weile her und ich war sparsam. Hab vieles auf Ebay gekauft.

Irgendwo zwischen 3000 und 3500 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## mokka_ (20. April 2011)

harrypeter18 schrieb:


> so, hier nun mein 301 noch nicht ganz fertig !



hat was   vom ganzen her sehr gut gelungen.


----------



## scylla (20. April 2011)

uaah, ich glaub, mein monitor ist nicht richtig kalibriert


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Dachte das soll pink sein!!!! Die Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer usw. sind ja rot!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (20. April 2011)

Ferkelfuttrosa. Saugeil!!!!


----------



## uphillking (20. April 2011)

...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. April 2011)

Ist doch sicher ein Weibville oder  ?


----------



## scylla (20. April 2011)

na wenn das mal nicht 5 Euro in die Machokasse sind


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2011)

Eine Forumsmachokasse!!! Was wir alles haben!!


----------



## scylla (20. April 2011)

na irgendwie muss man hier ja überleben... so ganz allein in der herrenrunde...die sich jetzt auch noch bikes in wassermelonen-pink kaufen... da gehen die letzten weiblichen nieschen flöten


----------



## Qia (21. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> na irgendwie muss man hier ja überleben... so ganz allein in der herrenrunde...die sich jetzt auch noch bikes in wassermelonen-pink kaufen... da gehen die letzten weiblichen nieschen flöten



Ihr hattet eigene Nieschen? 
Wer hat Euch die zugesprochen bzw. erlaubt?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (21. April 2011)

Haha, das sind dann wohl schon 10 Euro in der Kasse. Mal schauen ob wir bis zum Liefertermin des 601 den Rahmenpreis zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Qia (21. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Haha, das sind dann wohl schon 10 Euro in der Kasse. Mal schauen ob wir bis zum Liefertermin des 601 den Rahmenpreis zusammen bekommen.



Nur wer bekommt die Kiste dann....ne Frau sicher nicht, oder?  (YEEESSS....30 Euro!)


----------



## scylla (21. April 2011)

immer weiter so, Jungs 
(ich hätt das 601 dann übrigens gerne in Größe S, Raw und mit dem langen Dämpfer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (21. April 2011)

Das wird dann in einem Armdrückwettbewerb ermittelt (40 Euro)


----------



## Qia (21. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Das wird dann in einem Armdrückwettbewerb ermittelt (40 Euro)



Das kannst Du doch nicht machen....wer zahlt die Arztrechnung für das schwache Geschlecht?  (50 Euro) 

(hoffentlich erschaffen wir hier keinen neuen Trend....... )


----------



## kippi (21. April 2011)

So, mein Zweitville ist nun auch fertig!

MK5 Größe L mit 12,5kg und noch ordentlich Potential nach unten

Mit der Gabel war ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber der Lyrik in meinem anderen, aber ich muss sagen, die haut einiges weg. Schöner Trailstaubsauger. Das Bike macht allgemein fahrtechnisch einen recht schnellen Eindruck.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,

hier mal meine aktuelle 301 Ausbaustufe.

Gewicht..., keine Ahnung..., hauptsache es fährt und das tuts einwandfrei gut!






Schöne Ostern!
Karsten


----------



## thetourist (21. April 2011)

Schön, auch mit artgerechter Haltung. 

(immer wenn ich mich gerade gegen die Lyrik entschieden hab, müsst ihr hier Bilder von der 301-Lyrik-Kombi posten)


----------



## Blondiiie (21. April 2011)

silber elox 
ist das ein "älteres" modell?

fährt eigentlich jemand ein 301 mit fox 36 talas 160 + 160mm hebel + "gehobene klasse" an anbauteilen? also würd mich gewichtstechnisch interessieren ob man da ~12,5kg hinbekommt.


----------



## supasini (21. April 2011)

bekommst du sicher hin, hängt eben sehr stark von den Reifen ab.
meins hat gerade 12,4 kg mit richtigen Reifen (Fat Albert, 760/770g) - mit leichten Reifen (Nobbys in 2,4" hab ich im Keller mit ca. 620 g/Stück) und Klickies statt der Flats (bei mir: 400 -> 325 g) und der aktuellen Carbonstütze mit leichtem Sattel (290/180 -> 243/145) spare ich an meinem nochmal 437 g - bin ich sub 12. Insofern sind 12,5 mit der Talas machbar, musst du dann halt Rocket Rons nehmen und auf stabile Laufräder verzichten... 
Sinnvoll ist das m.E. nicht!

Aber: alle fangen leicht an und werden dann schwer


----------



## 861markus (21. April 2011)

Blondiiie schrieb:


> silber elox
> ist das ein "älteres" modell?
> 
> fährt eigentlich jemand ein 301 mit fox 36 talas 160 + 160mm hebel + "gehobene klasse" an anbauteilen? also würd mich gewichtstechnisch interessieren ob man da ~12,5kg hinbekommt.



Das war meine Start-Variante letztes Jahr. 





Das Gewicht war 12,8kg. Die aktuelle 160er Talas ist über 100g leichter (...aber wer will die?...), und wenn man vorne keinen 42ST Minion braucht, kann man da auch noch mal 100-200g sparen, Dann noch Titan- und Aluschrauben an allen Stellen, somit sollten die 12,5kg gut zu knacken sein. 

Mit Heliums EXC1550 Laufradsatz und Claviculas kommt man dann sogar gut an die 12,0xx ran, aber halt auch an den Rand des finanziellen Ruins


----------



## Blondiiie (21. April 2011)

wer will die 160er talas? hmm? was spricht gegen die? (ausser der preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 861markus (21. April 2011)

Naja, den Preis hast Du ja selber schon genannt, Service (Toxoholics) kommt noch dazu, und für mich ist die Lyrik Coil U-Turn von der Performance her deutlich besser, und ich kann alles daran selber machen.
Aber selbige ist auch deutlich (~300g) schwerer, wenn man mit einer Luftfeder klar kommt, ist die Talas die leichteste verstellbare Gabel auf dem Markt. Ich fand sie halt nicht so üppig, wie sie in den Tests immer "überragend" hochgelobt wird. 
Ich möchte meine Aussagen aber nicht als allgemeingültige "Wahrheiten" verstanden haben, ist halt meine Meinung.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## bernd e (21. April 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Schön, auch mit artgerechter Haltung.
> 
> (immer wenn ich mich gerade gegen die Lyrik entschieden hab, müsst ihr hier Bilder von der 301-Lyrik-Kombi posten)



Extra für dich 
Aktueller Aufbau:
jetzt mit Monarch RT3 Tune Low und dreist.





Und natürlich in Silber für "Blondiiie"


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2011)

Blondiiie schrieb:


> silber elox
> ist das ein "älteres" modell?



Nabend,

der Rahmen ist einer der wenigen gold eloxierten, tatsächlich älteren Jahrgangs. Ist ein MK3, ich glaub aus 2006?! Weiss ich nicht genau, da ich den Rahmen mal gebraucht gekauft hab irgendwann.

Das Gold kommt nicht richtig durch, ist auf Fotos immer schwierig. Hier sieht mans etwas besser (unterm Dreck schimmerts durch  )

Schönen Abend!
Karsten


----------



## dc80 (21. April 2011)

nice... gefällt mir das gold...


----------



## ollo (21. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> na wenn das mal nicht 5 Euro in die Machokasse sind




bettelst Du schon wieder im Forum rum .....ne ne ne


----------



## langer.andi (22. April 2011)

Schade, das es das Gold nichtmehr gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (22. April 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> So, mein Zweitville ist nun auch fertig!
> 
> MK5 Größe L mit 12,5kg und noch ordentlich Potential nach unten
> 
> Mit der Gabel war ich sehr skeptisch gegenüber der Lyrik in meinem anderen, aber ich muss sagen, die haut einiges weg. Schöner Trailstaubsauger. Das Bike macht allgemein fahrtechnisch einen recht schnellen Eindruck.



Das ist ein K&K Bike......ne Koole Kiste!


----------



## Qia (22. April 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hier mal meine aktuelle 301 Ausbaustufe.
> 
> ...



Auch sehr schön...schade das man die Originalfarbe so schwer erwischt beim Fotografieren. Schick!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. April 2011)

Test


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. April 2011)

So nach 3 Wochen 301 besitzer ,und etlichen Touren muß ich sagen das Bike hält was es verspricht einfach nur genial
Kleine änderung noch gemacht 740mm Lenker und 70mm Vorbau und das Bike geht noch besser.Auch die Klettereigenschaften sind immer noch sehr gut .Hätte ich nicht gedacht.Ist nur schade das ich nicht schon Jahre vorher mir ein 301 gekauft habe









Gruss aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## kippi (22. April 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Das ist ein K&K Bike......ne Koole Kiste!



Sind nur noch die falschen Hebel dran î


----------



## langer.andi (23. April 2011)

Schick!
Was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2011)

ein paar kleine Updates verbaut...


----------



## AllmountainSeb (23. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ein paar kleine Updates verbaut...


XTR Kurbel, was noch alles?


----------



## ollo (23. April 2011)

@ Bjoern_U,

sehr tolle Bilder  , wer hat der kann


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2011)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> XTR Kurbel, was noch alles?



billigen 60mm "Test" Vorbau, neuer HR und geputzt 



@ollo: danke, ist zwar keine graue XL Maus aber trotzdem hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (23. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> billigen 60mm "Test" Vorbau, neuer HR und geputzt


Sieht gut aus.


----------



## ollo (23. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> .....
> @ollo: danke, ist zwar keine graue XL Maus aber trotzdem hübsch




....nach wie vor ist ein 301 bis 140 mm ein absolutes Traum-sorglos-hab-einfach-spaß-bike und Gnadenlos Zeitlos, in dem Segment würde ich mir immer wieder eins kaufen (ich hoffe das mein MK 2 noch lange "durchhält") , auch wenn ich die Rohrformen bis MK7 am schönsten fand


----------



## 861markus (23. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ein paar kleine Updates verbaut...



Super Bilder, mit externem Blitz, oder wie hast Du auf dem ersten die Beleuchtung mit Gegenlicht hingebracht?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. April 2011)

*Das ist der Hit!!! * Ich finds rattenscharf! Meine Freundin will jetzt auch eins ... 

Übrigens Scylla, Du bist nicht allein auf LV als Frau. Surftigresa litevillert auch, allerdings hier bei uns im schönen Rheinland


----------



## mokka_ (23. April 2011)

also ich bin froh das ich solange gewartet habe den das mk8 ist schon was feines natürlich und ohne frage die mk`s davor auch  schön das es dir genau so geht wie mir. es ist einfach ein super schönes und perfektes bike fg an L&S



wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> So nach 3 Wochen 301 besitzer ,und etlichen Touren muß ich sagen das Bike hält was es verspricht einfach nur genial
> Kleine änderung noch gemacht 740mm Lenker und 70mm Vorbau und das Bike geht noch besser.Auch die Klettereigenschaften sind immer noch sehr gut .Hätte ich nicht gedacht.Ist nur schade das ich nicht schon Jahre vorher mir ein 301 gekauft habe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. April 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Super Bilder, mit externem Blitz, oder wie hast Du auf dem ersten die Beleuchtung mit Gegenlicht hingebracht?
> 
> Grüße
> Markus



ja ist ein externer Blitz bzw. eine mobile Blitzanlage mit der ich div. ausprobieren wollte. 
Willige lebendige (vorzugsweise weibliche) Modelle waren gerade nicht zur Hand als ich gestern überraschend knapp 2h Zeit hatte. 
Da mussten die beiden Bikes herhalten, die zicken wenigstens nicht rum


----------



## Timo1976 (24. April 2011)

[/CODE]Hallo zusammen,

mein neues Traumbike ist nun auch seit 2 Wochen im Einsatz. Ich muss sagen, auch in der 120 Version ein Bike das hammermässig bergauf klettert und berab alles wegbügelt (zumindest das was sich mir in den Weg stellt - keine riesen Drops usw.). Bin total glücklich, auch wenn es mein Geldbeutel jetzt nicht mehr ist!! 

Bild ist leider etwas überbelichtet und durch die Größenbeschränkung beim Hochladen auch net so gut von der Qualität. Wie muss ich es denn anstellen, damit ich eine bessere Qualität hier darstellen kann? Habe einiges probiert, aber entweder war die Datei zu groß oder hundsmisserable Qualität.

Gruß und schöne Ostern
Timo

[PHP180411 1983-2][/PHP]


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja ist ein externer Blitz bzw. eine mobile Blitzanlage mit der ich div. ausprobieren wollte.
> Willige lebendige (vorzugsweise weibliche) Modelle waren gerade nicht zur Hand als ich gestern überraschend knapp 2h Zeit hatte.
> Da mussten die beiden Bikes herhalten, die zicken wenigstens nicht rum



Du bist doch sicher in der "fc". Hast Du evtl. mal einen Link zu Deinen Bildern? Gern auch per PN.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. April 2011)

Timo1976 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein neues Traumbike ist nun auch seit 2 Wochen im Einsatz. Ich muss sagen, auch in der 120 Version ein Bike das hammermässig bergauf klettert und berab alles wegbügelt (zumindest das was sich mir in den Weg stellt - keine riesen Drops usw.). Bin total glücklich, auch wenn es mein Geldbeutel jetzt nicht mehr ist!!
> 
> ...



Die 120mm Hebel würden mich auch mal interessieren, falls du mal Lust auf nen Tausch (gern auch nur temporär für 2 Wochen oder so) hast gegen 140mm Hebel oder 160mm Hebel, dann schreib mir bitte eine PN 

Du kannst ein Bild in die Bildergalerie hochladen.
Darunter gibts den BB Code, den kopierst du hier einfach rein, dann erscheint das Bild in groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brigdompteur (24. April 2011)

Hi,
habe mein MK8 jetzt schon 1 Jahr,wird mal langsam zeit es vorzustellen.

Gruss


----------



## Timo1976 (25. April 2011)

So jetzt habe ich es ins rechte Licht gerückt!! Nun mein Traumbike in groß, bin echt hin und weg, vom der Fahrperformance und wie es letzendlich optisch rausgekommen ist und wie gesagt mit 120 vollkommen ausreichend. Meine Entscheidung fürs 301 hat auch stark beeinflusst dass ich jederzeit mit relativ wenig Aufwand ein Bike mit mehr Federweg basteln kann

Gruß und frohe Eiersuche
Timo


----------



## kippi (25. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Radl, bis auf die Bremsen 
Mag aber daran liegen, das ich kein Magura Fan bin.
Gewicht?

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## brigdompteur (25. April 2011)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 208217Hi,
> habe mein MK8 jetzt schon 1 Jahr,wird mal langsam zeit es vorzustellen.
> 
> Gruss


 Hi,wäre nett wenn jemand das Bild vergrössern könnte.
vielen Dank


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2011)

jetzt noch die griffe richtig herum montieren und schon kann es losgehn.
gruss kay


----------



## Vogelsberger (25. April 2011)

Stimmt,die Griffposition läßt eine sehr neumodische Trittposition erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AllmountainSeb (25. April 2011)

Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte irgendwas falsch verstanden und die Zielscheibe müsste von der anderen Seite in den Arm zeigen.

Ansonsten ein tolles Bike!


----------



## Silberbüchse (25. April 2011)

Nach den heutigen Ausritt:
Bereit zum Empfang der obligaten Streicheleinheit...






Übrigens, wie gefällt euch mein Wartungsständer...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> jetzt noch die griffe richtig herum montieren und schon kann es losgehn.
> gruss kay



Bei den neuen Syntace Griffen ist die Verschraubung leider jetzt an einer anderen Stelle!
Dreht man die Griffe wie gewohnt, so stört der Knubbel gerne am kleinen Finger.
Schade dass man nach so vielen Jahren etwas kaputt entwickelt...........


----------



## 525Rainer (25. April 2011)

mir gehts umgekehrt. als ich auf heliums bike umgestiege bin dacht ich wie geil die griffe sind. dabei hab ich die alten und er die neuen.


----------



## wtb_rider (25. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei den neuen Syntace Griffen ist die Verschraubung leider jetzt an einer anderen Stelle!
> Dreht man die Griffe wie gewohnt, so stört der Knubbel gerne am kleinen Finger.
> Schade dass man nach so vielen Jahren etwas kaputt entwickelt...........



nuja aber das gummipolster sollte schon irgendwie richtung handballen zeigen sonst ist die dämpfung ja für die katz.
gruss kay


----------



## kippi (25. April 2011)

Aber wie der auf die Stühle gesprungen ist hätt ich gern gesehn


----------



## KäptnFR (26. April 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Sehnlichst erwarte ich das Release des Megaforce 2


Isn geiles Teil, kannst Dich drauf freuen! Wird zur Eurobike 2011 erhältlich sein. Paar News und Bilder gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519414


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> ...wird zur Eurobike 2011 erhältlich sein....



...mutig mutig gesprochen...

G.


----------



## gerdi1 (26. April 2011)

Hab da auch zwei rumliegen


----------



## hotspice (26. April 2011)

ist das raw ein mk9 in S?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberbüchse (26. April 2011)

.


----------



## Silberbüchse (26. April 2011)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Hab da auch zwei rumliegen
> [/URL]


Ach so...


----------



## gerdi1 (26. April 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> ist das raw ein mk9 in S?



ist MK8


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. April 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> Isn geiles Teil, kannst Dich drauf freuen! Wird zur Eurobike 2011 erhältlich sein. Paar News und Bilder gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519414



Oha, da wurde ja nochmal einiges dran verändert...
Ich kenne nur ein älteres Bild, das was dort zu sehen war, hat mir schon sehr gut gefallen.
Allerdings wäre die 30mm Version nichts für mich, dann schon eher 70, 80 oder 90mm...


----------



## hardflipper (26. April 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schade dass man nach so vielen Jahren etwas kaputt entwickelt...........



Das hab ich mir beim MK8 auch gedacht.


----------



## Silberbüchse (26. April 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir beim MK8 auch gedacht.


Seid ihr noch im richtigen Fred?


----------



## jens m. (27. April 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 301 MK5. Ist für Touren und AM aufgebaut.
Update gab es dieses Jahr keines, nur neues Ritzel und Kette. Vielleicht später Lyric Coil???





Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. April 2011)

Ist der Bash von kuka-berlin ?


----------



## jens m. (27. April 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Ist der Bash von kuka-berlin ?



Nein von SHAMAN Racing aus dem Tschechenlande.

Ist ne ca. 5mm starke Carbonscheibe. Jetzt schon das dritte Jahr am Bike.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXL (27. April 2011)

Hier steht meines rum (letzte Woche im Tessin).


----------



## scylla (27. April 2011)

jens m. schrieb:


> Nein von SHAMAN Racing aus dem Tschechenlande.
> 
> Ist ne ca. 5mm starke Carbonscheibe. Jetzt schon das dritte Jahr am Bike.
> 
> ...



interessant... der geht ja angeblich bis 38 Zähne!

Guter Tipp


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2011)

Meiner Bash von Kuka.Berlin hat schon eine Ecke verloren, aber macht nix. War davor klar, dass der nicht so stabil sein wird!!


----------



## jens m. (27. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> interessant... der geht ja angeblich bis 38 Zähne!
> 
> Guter Tipp



Richtig. Ich fahre ihn mit 36/20. Allerdings gehöre ich nicht zu den Hardcore-Abfahrts-Bikern wie manche hier im Forum.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## wr400 (27. April 2011)

Hier mal meine neue Karre:











Gruß
wr400


----------



## Blondiiie (27. April 2011)

@ Chris:  
Gibts ein Bild von der anderen Seite? Fox 32 Talas 140mm Hebel, oder? und was fährst du für Bremsen wenn man fragen darf? ^^

Ist Dir das Gewicht vom Rad bekannt?
Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisXL (27. April 2011)

Blondiiie schrieb:


> @ Chris:
> Gibts ein Bild von der anderen Seite? Fox 32 Talas 140mm Hebel, oder? und was fährst du für Bremsen wenn man fragen darf? ^^
> 
> Ist Dir das Gewicht vom Rad bekannt?
> Grüsse



Hi Blondiiie, danke für die Blumen. Und nein, habe gerade nochmal gekuckt, scheint die Sahneseite des Rades zu sein - alle Bilder bisher sind von dieser Seite 

Hebel ist 140mm, korrekt, Gabel ist die Fox 32 TALAS X FIT Terralogic 140. Bremsen sind die XTR Trail mit 203mm vorne und hinten.
Gewicht? Rechnerisch 11,9kg, an der Hängewaage allerdings sogar 11,73kg


----------



## motoerhead (28. April 2011)

@ biker-wug: es tut mir noch immer leid!!!!


----------



## Timo1976 (28. April 2011)

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 11,5 kg, hatte mir zwar so um die 11 kg erhofft, denke aber so ist es jetzt auch o.k. Jetzt noch am gewicht sparen würde nur extrem zu Lasten des ohnehin schon geplagten Geldbeutels und der Haltbarkeit gehen.


----------



## biker-wug (28. April 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> @ biker-wug: es tut mir noch immer leid!!!!



Kein Problem, paßt schon!!!!


----------



## Stefan72 (28. April 2011)

Mein kleines Schwarzes


----------



## baatz (28. April 2011)

mein aktueller Aufbau meines MK7


----------



## Harry. (28. April 2011)

Tourenausrüstung mit Lenkertasche (Sonnenbrille, Karte), Satteltasche (Werkzeug, Schlauch), Rahmentasche (Foto, Handy, Riegel, Tempos), Schutzblechen und Trinkflasche.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/884944]





[/URL]


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. April 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Tourenausrüstung mit Lenkertasche (Sonnenbrille, Karte), Satteltasche (Werkzeug, Schlauch), Rahmentasche (Foto, Handy, Riegel, Tempos), Schutzblechen und Trinkflasche.



Au weh!
Du fährst Touren mit einem 17,6kg Hobel? Respekt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. April 2011)

die Taschen lasse ich mir im Tourendress noch gefallen, aber die Schutzbleche sehen egal an welchem MTB einfach zum :kotz:aus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. April 2011)

Egal, wie CC lastig meine Touren sind, sie beinhalten immer technische Abschnitte und flowige Trails,
da möchte ich nicht unnötig Gewicht am Fahrrad haben...
Lieber im Gepäck auf dem Rücken, da fährt sichs gleich viel "aktiver".
Sollte man nicht ausser Acht lassen! 
Schutzbleche habe ich auch, abnehnmbare, für meine beiden Renner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (29. April 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Mein kleines Schwarzes



ey gehts noch oder haste langeweile?
jetzt kannste deine BOB flasche aber nicht mehr nehmen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

Saint und Smart Sam ist zwar nicht die übrliche Paarung, finde ich aber gut!


----------



## rayc (29. April 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Taschen lasse ich mir im Tourendress noch gefallen, aber die Schutzbleche sehen egal an welchem MTB einfach zum :kotz:aus



Lieber Schutzbleche dran, als schei$e aussehen. 

Ich habe bei einigen Maras aufgrund der Wetterlage Schutzbleche an mein 9 kg Race-Hardtail dran gemacht.
Es fährt sich einfach besser und schneller, wenn man was sieht und keinen Schlamm in jeder Ritze hat. 

ray


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. April 2011)

@Ray: gegen den gröbsten Dreck in der Fresse reicht ja ein Neoguard oder ähnliches aus 




und der Rest darf ruhig dreckig werden. 
Biken ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag auf dem Ponyhof !!


----------



## MarkusL (29. April 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Au weh!
> Du fährst Touren mit einem 17,6kg Hobel? Respekt!


Na ja, wenn ich mir das Kettenblatt anschaue, seeeehr gemütlich.


----------



## Harry. (29. April 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich mir das Kettenblatt anschaue, seeeehr gemütlich.


 
Das Kettenblatt hat 38,5 Zähne. Kurzzeitig kann ich bis 50-55 km/h mittreten. Und über längeren Zeitraum 40 km/h (90 Upm) - das reicht fürs Mountainbiken.

Die Rennradfahrer welche wir bei der Tour überholten wussten ja nicht wie schwer das Rad ist.

Das LV 301 zum Glück auch nicht! Es lässt sich mit 18kg genauso schnell fahren wie mit 14kg. An der Geometrie und am Vortrieb ändert das Gewicht nix. 

Thema Schutzblech: Ich bin früher Motocross gefahren. Da käme Niemand auf die Idee ein Schutzblech wegzumachen weil es (angeblich) schei$$e aussieht. 
Ein Helm ist auch für die Frisur nicht gut. Trotzdem setzen diesen die vernünftigen Biker auf. 
Als ich vor knapp 4 Jahren mit meinem ersten Mountainbike über Schotterwege bergab fuhr und mir die Steine und Brocken um die Ohren (in die Augen) flogen, war das vordere Schutzblech eine der ersten Anschaffungen. 
Ob dies gut aussieht - darüber habe ich überhaupt nicht nachgedacht!

Egal! - jeder wie er meint.


----------



## TurricanM3 (29. April 2011)

Sorry für OT:

Möchte mir evtl. eins zulegen aber ausschließlich in Works Finish, also RAW gebürstet mit Klarlack, heißt das doch?

Wieso haben das so wenige?

Ist das anfälliger?

Gefällt mir persönlich mit Abstand am besten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

welcher Klarlack?


----------



## TurricanM3 (29. April 2011)

Hat das keinen drauf? Wieso nicht? Die CD Raw doch z.B. schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (29. April 2011)

Das ist Alu Natur, nix drauf, kein Lack, gar nix!!!

Sieht einfach geil aus, schau in mein Album!!


----------



## TurricanM3 (29. April 2011)

Ja finde ich auch klasse von der Optik her.

Gibts denn keine Probleme mit Korrosion so?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2011)

Ist halt Alu.................


----------



## TurricanM3 (29. April 2011)

Also besser nicht im Winter bei Salz bewegen?

Sagt mal gabs das RAW erst seit dem MK8, vorher waren alle silber elxoiert?

Sorry für OT, aber ich habe keinen Sammelthread fürs 301 gefunden.


----------



## rayc (29. April 2011)

Es gibt eine thread "RAW oder ELOX?" oder so.
schau mal da rein.

Ray


----------



## TurricanM3 (29. April 2011)

Danke Ray!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (2. Mai 2011)

Aktueller Aufbau meines "Oldtimers" (301 MK5).


----------



## RW_Eddy (4. Mai 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Aktueller Aufbau meines "Oldtimers" (301 MK5).



*Hallo,

mir gefällts. Gabel mit Decals würde ich noch besser finden.

Fährt jemand MK 8 in Raw, mit weißer Gabel und schwarzer Wippe??

Grüße Eddy*


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

so ein paar bildchen vom neuen.

bin heut nur die hausrunde gefahren. 
ich sag nur: krasses pferd! 

auf dem weg rauf





mit panorama (wendelstein)





der lenker wird noch gegen einen etwas breiteren blauen sixpack getauscht und der
bash soll auch noch zum alufritierer. wenn da wer tips hat, bitte gerne. den mad-line 
hab ich schon angeschrieben, der ist aber die naechsten 2 monate dicht.

und keine kommentare zu den griffen. das sind die einzigen, wo ich nach 15min keine 
eingeschlafenen pfoten hab.


----------



## ar_jay (5. Mai 2011)

he franz - find ich voll langweilig  ich find an dem rad nix zu lästern 

was fürn sixpack-lenker willsch dir holen den 78er xxl, der is aber ziemlich gerade - ich würd mir an deiner stelle lieber einen mit mehr backsweep holen, vor allem weil du anscheinend auch die probleme mit einschlafenden pfoten hast. schau dir mal die lenker von kodex an - gibt es auch in blau elox. 75er breite mit 11° backsweep. allerdings etwas teurer

was für parts sind sonst verbaut?


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

ar_jay schrieb:


> he franz - find ich voll langweilig  ich find an dem rad nix zu lästern


komm gib dir n bissl muehe. da geht scho was. 


> was fürn sixpack-lenker willsch dir holen den 78er xxl,


den millenium 785. der hat 9grad. genau wie der raceface, den ich neulich aufm testbike 
hatte. das passt schon. sollt eh morgen da sein.


> was für parts sind sonst verbaut?


aufgebohrte lyrik coil u-turn mit 172mm 
elixir cr
truvativ stylo 22/36 mit eigenbau-bash
x0-schaltwerk mid cage
x9-shifter
xt-umwerfer (leider, sonst waer's shimpansofrei)
ghetto kefue modell harz4
sattel ist n fizik nisene (wird aber noch getauscht, da hat mein a. ein veto eingelegt)
edith sagt:
laufrad vorne: sun-sos auf fusion-nabe 
laufrad hinten sun eq31 auf hope pro 2 evo (selber eingespeicht)


----------



## rayc (5. Mai 2011)

du stehst also auf Blau, man sieht die blauen Spacer sofort. 

taugt die KeFü-Lsg.?
Und was hast du als Röhrchen genommen?

ar_jay, hat es schon richtig erfasst, es ist ansonsten langweilig *
Ich hoffe du findest einen Alufritrierer. 

Viel Spaß mit deinen neuen Radl 

Ray

*)Ich weis Rache ist süß, mein 301 kommt auch hier rein, wenn es mal kommt


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> taugt die KeFü-Lsg.?
> Und was hast du als Röhrchen genommen?


20mm pe-wasserleitung. war noch n halber meter uebrig. 10m kosten beim praktiker 
12eusen. gab's aber glaub ich auch 5m-weise.
funzt soweit prima. auf dem grossen kettenblatt hast leises rasseln. stoert aber nicht
weiter. muss das rohr mal noch ein bissl biegen. dann sollt's besser werden.


> ar_jay, hat es schon richtig erfasst, es ist ansonsten langweilig *


es ist einfach nur perfekt  ok, fast...


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2011)

also ich finde so langweilige Räder einfach toll 
zumindest solange langweilig = funktioniert einfach

Optisch spannender wird's von allein, wart's mal ab. Spätestens wenn irgendein Anbauteil das Zeitliche segnet, und sich das Passende nicht schnell genug besorgen lässt...

Außerdem hast du auf dem ersten Bild die Kurbel gar nicht waagerecht ausgerichtet 
Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht!


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du auf dem ersten Bild die Kurbel gar nicht waagerecht ausgerichtet
> Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht!


uuups! bitte vielmalst um vergebung. aber damit lehnt's an der bank. sonst waer's umgefallen.

nochwas zu anschauen, damit das hier ned nur gelaber wird:





mist! schon wieder die kurbel....


----------



## ar_jay (5. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du auf dem ersten Bild die Kurbel gar nicht waagerecht ausgerichtet
> Das geht ja wohl mal gar nicht!



stimmt - is ja wiederlich und die schaltzeuge sind auch nicht gleichmäsig verlegt

@ franz teste mal den aliante, hab den tipp vom chris, ich war mit dem nisene auch unzufrieden, weil er mir zu schmal war. der aliante is 142 breit und in der bucht für 50 euro zu haben

die wasserleitung war bestimmt n schnäppchenangebot. 20% auf alles - außer tiernahrung 

he der defender lebt ja auch noch, oder is des scho n nachfolger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

ist der nachfolger. den alten heizoelbrenner hab ich vor gut 2 jahren verkauft.


----------



## Schreiner (6. Mai 2011)

Aliante rocks, aber jeder Arsch is anders 

Willkommen bei den bescheuerten Litevillern, jetzt gehörst Du auch zu den alten reichen Säcken die nicht fahren können und sich deswegen ein Liteville kaufen müssen  

Lass krachen Franz


----------



## fatz (6. Mai 2011)

hi chris,


Schreiner schrieb:


> jetzt gehörst Du auch zu den alten reichen Säcken die nicht fahren können und sich deswegen ein Liteville kaufen müssen


wie war das noch gleich mit dem glashaus und im keller sch....?


----------



## Schreiner (6. Mai 2011)

Ich gehe deswegen auch schon seit zwei Jahren zum Psychologen weil ich mit dem Druck hier im Forum nicht fertig werde 
LV Besitzer zu sein ist hart, Du wirst das schon auch noch lernen


----------



## supasini (6. Mai 2011)

das einzige was dagegen hilft: mehr Litevilles in den Keller stellen, irgendwann halten dich alle für so bekloppt, dass sie dich in Ruhe lassen


----------



## Jobo21 (6. Mai 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Willkommen bei den bescheuerten Litevillern, jetzt gehörst Du auch zu den alten reichen Säcken die nicht fahren können und sich deswegen ein Liteville kaufen müssen



He  ich bin nicht alt


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Mai 2011)

Diese Art der Kettenführungen, ob gebastelt oder gekauft sind einfach furchtbar. An einen Rahmen von fast 2k Euro passt so eine Bastellösung einfach nicht.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

Was hat die Kreativität des Nutzers mit dem Rahmenpreis zu tun? 

Funktion ist unbezahlbar


----------



## rayc (6. Mai 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Diese Art der Kettenführungen, ob gebastelt oder gekauft sind einfach furchtbar. An einen Rahmen von fast 2k Euro passt so eine Bastellösung einfach nicht.



scheint aber in Gegensatz zur LV-Lsg.  zu taugen.

So nebenbei die 2te Version der LV-Kefü ist [billiger|teurer] geworden.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Mai 2011)

Es sieht einfach russisch aus. Aber das ist Geschmackssache, mir würde so eine Frickellösung an meinem Rad nicht gefallen.


----------



## fatz (6. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Was hat die Kreativität des Nutzers mit dem Rahmenpreis zu tun?


bei manchen ist das offenbar  mindestens reziproc. was nix kost' ist nix wert.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Mai 2011)

Naja, bei einem x-fach "kopierten" Teil von Kreativität zu sprechen.... Ich weiss nicht so recht


----------



## gerdi1 (6. Mai 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Naja, bei einem x-fach "kopierten" Teil von Kreativität zu sprechen.... Ich weiss nicht so recht



aber trozdem kopiert jeder anders... alles was gekauft wird ist Stangenware...


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Naja, bei einem x-fach "kopierten" Teil von Kreativität zu sprechen.... Ich weiss nicht so recht



Basteln ist immer kreativer als Überweisen... auch wenns kopiert ist 

PS: ich hab ne wahnsinnig schöne SCS zu Hause im Regal liegen, und werd mir wahrscheinlich nächstens trotzdem was basteln (zum Fahren). Aber wenn ich hier mal wieder ein Bild reinstellen sollte, schraub ich natürlich vorher die SCS ran, extra für dich und für die Optik


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns . Aber mittlerweile bin ich da schon ziemlich abgehärtet. Von daher, keine Scheu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platinum-meik (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat wer ein Bildchen mit 301 und *Crank Brothers Iodine* AM Laufradsatz in orange ? 
LG Meik


----------



## Schreiner (6. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> scheint aber in Gegensatz zur LV-Lsg.  zu taugen.
> 
> So nebenbei die 2te Version der LV-Kefü ist [billiger|teurer] geworden.
> 
> ray



Was ist den an der SCS das nicht taugt?

Meine SCS2 ist perfekt


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Was ist den an der SCS das nicht taugt?



die alte scs ist ein winzig kleines bisschen (achtung, untertreibung ) anfällig auf verschleiß des antriebs und auf dreck

mehr gerne per pn, wenns dich wirklich interessiert...

könnte aber durchaus sein, dass das problem mit der scs 2 behoben ist. hörte sich jedenfalls bei lv am telefon so an, als wäre zumindest das "dreck in der kefü" problem bekannt, und es würde daran gearbeitet. daher ja auch mein interesse an den maßen der scs 2, um mal zu vergleichen was geändert wurde


----------



## biker-wug (6. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass meine SCSI seid ich auf Shimano Kurbel gewechselt hab, gut funktioniert, lieder hab ich aber so derbe Riefen drin, vermutlich durch die alte Kurbel, Kettenlinie hat nicht gepaßt, dass ich jetzt nen SCSII Gleitblock hier habe zum tauschen!! Werde ich nachher mal machen und vergleichen, was der Unterschied ist.

Aber auch bei der SCSI war die Funktion top, egal ob trocken oder schlammig.

@scylla: Was fährst Du für eine Kurbel?


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @scylla: Was fährst Du für eine Kurbel?



XTR 970 mit 22/38/Bash (22er original XTR Blatt, 38er TA Specialites Chinook)
SCS I mit 2fach Gleitblock

ist es eigentlich nur der Gleitblock, der geändert wurde von SCS I auf SCS II, oder ist auch die "Aufnahme" dafür anders (also das Teil, das an den Rahmen geschraubt wird)?


----------



## biker-wug (6. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich tausch wie gesagt nur den Gleitblock, aber wegen dem Verschleiss durch die Kurbel, ich hatte das Problem, dass die Kette auch auf dem 36er Blatt innen angelegen ist, sprich die Kette hat sich nie auf der Führung bewegt, daher der hohe Verschleiss.

War nach Rücksprache mit ein paar Händlern, der mit dem höchsten Verschleiss, leider.....


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Mai 2011)

So, da muss ich nun auch mal wieder.
Wenn die Deville nun noch ein schwarzes Casting hätte


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## klmp77 (6. Mai 2011)

platinum-meik schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat wer ein Bildchen mit 301 und crank-brothers-iodine-am-laufradsatz in orange ?
> LG Meik



??? mach doch einfach eins von deinem, oder verbirgt sich dahinter noch ne frage?


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Mai 2011)

Da will wohl einer einen orangenen Iodine ans 301 packen und ist unsicher obs optisch paßt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Mai 2011)

Die Crankbrother LRS sehen nur außerhalb des Rades wirklich gut aus. Dann lieber eine Mango King mit orangen Nippeln


----------



## YoKurt (6. Mai 2011)

Hier noch meins mit MK2S Rahmen, jetzt MK1M - passt besser


----------



## platinum-meik (7. Mai 2011)

hallo , Nein , nur meine stecken wohl noch beim Zoll in Östereich fest


----------



## alexschmalex (7. Mai 2011)

S


----------



## Helium (7. Mai 2011)

Hier das 301 MK9 von meinem Freund Alex das gestern in einer Nachtschicht in meinem Keller geboren wurde, ich finds sehr geil


----------



## mokka_ (7. Mai 2011)

was für eine dslr hast du??


----------



## biker-wug (7. Mai 2011)

Einfach schön!!


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Mai 2011)

Wieso keine XT Kurbel wenn schon The One und co verbaut wurden?
Oder hat die SLX optische Vorzüge für den Besitzer?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. Mai 2011)

XT ist nicht wirklich leichter, dafür teurer und für viele optisch nicht so ansprechend. Das 2012 Modell hingegen sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (7. Mai 2011)

Die Teile wurden halt 1zu1 vom Scratch ans 301 geschraubt, das eine oder andere wird sicher über die Zeit noch gewechselt, obwohl ja z.B. die SLX Kurbel einwandfrei funktioniert.

Achja, wer einen gebrauchten Scratch Air Rahmen GrößeXL sucht, ich weiß einen


----------



## uphillking (8. Mai 2011)

Warum dreht ihr die Lenkerenden eigentlich soweit nach oben?
Der Syntace-Schriftzug zeigt ja fast schon Richtung Boden. Sollte doch eher nach vorn zeigen.
Hab ich jetzt schon öfters hier im LV-Forum gesehen. Auf obigen Fotos ists schon echt extrem...
Fährt/greift sich doch bestimmt suboptimal.
Die 12° Biegung des Vector bezeichnen den "Backsweep", nicht den "Upsweep".
;-)


----------



## hotspice (8. Mai 2011)

ich schätze ich werde meine wippe sandstrahlen lassen.
mal schauen wie es live aussieht.
die reverb, ist das die fahrposition? weiter rein kannst du sie ja nicht mehr stecken.


----------



## Helium (8. Mai 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Warum dreht ihr die Lenkerenden eigentlich soweit nach oben?
> Der Syntace-Schriftzug zeigt ja fast schon Richtung Boden. Sollte doch eher nach vorn zeigen.
> Hab ich jetzt schon öfters hier im LV-Forum gesehen. Auf obigen Fotos ists schon echt extrem...
> Fährt/greift sich doch bestimmt suboptimal.
> ...



Weil wir uns die Lenker ausschließlich für die stehend-Position einstellen, in der normalen Sitzposition im Sitzen ists so nicht optimal, da hast du natürlich Recht.

@hotspice
Für die Fahrposition vom Alex (ca. 1,87m)muß die Stütze noch ein paar cm herausgezogen werden.


----------



## alexschmalex (8. Mai 2011)

Danke Helium fürs Bilder einstellen, ich bin da irgendwie zu blöd für 
Die Zugverlegung für die Reverb begeistert mich ungemein, sie ist jetzt so eingestellt, dass ich zum Normal Fahren noch ca 3-4cm rausziehen kann, aber auch bei vollständig Eingefahren der Zug nicht im Weg ist, genial gelöst.
Die SLX werde ich mit Sicherheit irgendwann nochmal wechseln, zuerst aber die X9 in X0 Schaltung wechseln; ich hatte heute meine erste Isartrailrunde und den größten Unterschied zu Heliums 301er finde ich die Schaltperformance. Bei Helium knallen die Gänge nur so rein, bei mir ist es viel weicher und langsamer. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so einen Unterschied macht.
Ansonsten Top-Rad, man kann gut Strecke machen und ich springe auch alle Sprünge, die ich davor mit dem Scratch gesprungen bin und balancieren auf z.B. Baumstämmen geht so viel einfacher, das Rad ist einfach unheimlich verspielt und wendig.
DSLR habe ich eine EOS 40D mit 70-200mm 4.0. Ich habe auf Blende 4.0 gestellt um eben die Tiefenunschärfe zu haben.


----------



## rayc (8. Mai 2011)

@alexschmalex, ist schön geworden 
Man sieht das du was von fotografieren verstehst. 

Ich tippe auf 160er Wippe?

Ja zwischen X9 und X0 ist der Unterschied deutlicher spürbar als zwischen XT und XTR.

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens m. (8. Mai 2011)

Auf Grund eines nicht ausschlagbaren Angebotes eines hier bekannten Users gab es nun doch ein kurzfristiges Update: Lyric Coil U-Turn.











Gewicht fahrfertig 13,7kg.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Mai 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Weil wir uns die Lenker ausschließlich für die stehend-Position einstellen, in der normalen Sitzposition im Sitzen ists so nicht optimal, da hast du natürlich Recht.



Ist wohl auch sehr stark vom Fahrstihl abhängig. Je trialiger, desto mehr diese Position.
Wenn ich auf Rays Rad steig, würd ichs mal als unfahrbar einstufen
Egal ob im stehen oder sitzen ,aber für seinen Stil scheinbar ohne Zweifel ideal.
Er überwindet hinderliche Stellen dadurch auch komplett anders und in anderen Linien wie ich.
Also wie immer, alles reine Geshmackssache

G.


----------



## Qia (8. Mai 2011)

YoKurt schrieb:


> Hier noch meins mit MK2S Rahmen, jetzt MK1M - passt besser



Da fehlen jetzt nur noch die passenden 145mm am Heck, dann ists perfekt!  Sieht geil aus mit der Gabel!


----------



## Locke_Denny (8. Mai 2011)

*Liteville 301 MK7 Neu-AUFBAU...!*

- Neulackierung + Airbrush
- Lyrik neu (jetzt fehlen nur noch 145mm am Heck )

 GRUESSE AUS DEN USA


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2011)

schön geworden


----------



## Qia (9. Mai 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> *Liteville 301 MK7 Neu-AUFBAU...!*
> 
> - Neulackierung + Airbrush
> - Lyrik neu (jetzt fehlen nur noch 145mm am Heck )
> ...



Cool! Und die Hebel hast Du auch bald! 

LG
Oliver


----------



## gerdi1 (9. Mai 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Da fehlen jetzt nur noch die passenden 145mm am Heck, dann ists perfekt!  Sieht geil aus mit der Gabel!



Auf die warte ich auch noch


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Mai 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> Warum dreht ihr die Lenkerenden eigentlich soweit nach oben?



weil ich das auch so fahr 

@alex, das rad ist gewohnt high endig und kommt auch fast an heliums ran. aber man sieht das du im detail geschlampt hast. was hat x9 und slx an einem aufbau aus heliums keller zu suchen? das zieht den aufbau total runter. sowas kann man vielleicht an einem wald-wiesen trek bringen aber bei dem rahmen ist es als giesse man öl in einen koikarpfenteich!


----------



## Helium (9. Mai 2011)

Er hat mir versprochen diese Ghetto-Teile noch zu tauschen, sonst hätte es den Keller nie verlassen dürfen


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2011)

High end bleibt high end!!

Aber deine Aufbauten sind und bleiben einfach schick!!

Du hast echt ein Auge für optisch schöne Aufbauten. 

Eine Bitte noch, mach mal bitte ein Bild, mit eingefahrener Stütze. Will mal sehen, wie sie dann verläuft!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexschmalex (9. Mai 2011)

Rainer,
ich wollt mich halt nicht nur an heliums sondern auch an Deinem Aufbau orientieren )
Im Ernst, hast ja Recht aber ich muss das immer peu a peu machen sonst denke ich noch, ich hätte ein teures Hobby! Die Kois können das schon ab.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. Mai 2011)

Es heißt aber immer noch Koi, auch in der Mehrzahl.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Es heißt aber immer noch Koi, auch in der Mehrzahl.



...schaut her, ich habe eine Korinthe gefunden...............


----------



## Lurs (9. Mai 2011)

So hier mal mein gutes Stück:


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...schaut her, ich habe eine Korinthe gefunden...............



Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung sind kein Spielplatz für Individualismus. Das gilt natürlich auch für Dich.

@Lurs: 

Schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## hardflipper (9. Mai 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Interpunktion und Rechtschreibung sind kein Spielplatz für Individualismus.



Ich mag den Spruch nicht...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Mai 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich mag den Spruch nicht...



ich auch nicht
erinnert mich irgendwie daran....


----------



## alexschmalex (9. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> High end bleibt high end!!
> 
> Aber deine Aufbauten sind und bleiben einfach schick!!
> 
> ...


Servus,
anbei die Pics. Hoffe, Du kannst was erkennen, sind in der Nacht mit Blitz gemacht. Ich könnte Die Sattelstütze nochmal ca 3cm rausziehen, dann wird die Leitung zu straff.


----------



## biker-wug (9. Mai 2011)

Super, danke Dir!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (10. Mai 2011)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Auf die warte ich auch noch



Just in Production!

Mein Fräser hat seinen Mitarbeiter gefeuert.......Effekte von selbst induzierter eingebildeter überqualifikation! Diese Effekte wurden sauber überwunden und der durchaus erfolgreiche unternehmer "Fräser" produziert wieder in vollständiger Eigenarbeit. Die Geschichte eines ganz normalen inner europäischen Kleinunternehmens.

Auf Deutsch: Bin eh gleich soweit! 

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Locke_Denny (10. Mai 2011)

> Auf Deutsch: Bin eh gleich soweit!


----------



## gerdi1 (10. Mai 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Just in Production!
> ....
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Liteville so eine Aussage tätigt kann es sich nur noch um Wochen handeln. Ich hoffe bei Dir ist das anders


----------



## Tompfl (12. Mai 2011)

Möchte mir evtl. auch ein 301 zulegen, der Rahmen soll gepulvert werden, warum gibt es denn so wenig farbige Rahmen, hab schon ordetlich gesucht, viel habe ich nicht gefunden. Habt Ihr einen Tip wo die farbigen Rahmen zu finden sind?


----------



## scylla (12. Mai 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Möchte mir evtl. auch ein 301 zulegen, der Rahmen soll gepulvert werden, warum gibt es denn so wenig farbige Rahmen, hab schon ordetlich gesucht, viel habe ich nicht gefunden. Habt Ihr einen Tip wo die farbigen Rahmen zu finden sind?



den gedanken hatte vor dir schon mal jemand 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486315

wenn's dir um die vorstellung geht, wie das aussieht, gibts doch auf der liteville hp so einen netten farbkonfigurator, wo man sich die farbzusammenstellung zusammenklicken kann.
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html


----------



## MaxDD (12. Mai 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Möchte mir evtl. auch ein 301 zulegen, der Rahmen soll gepulvert werden, warum gibt es denn so wenig farbige Rahmen, hab schon ordetlich gesucht, viel habe ich nicht gefunden. Habt Ihr einen Tip wo die farbigen Rahmen zu finden sind?



Die sind alle noch bei Syntace/Liteville  ...weils mit pulvern noch länger dauert als so schon!

Denn hätte ich ein schwarzes bestellt, hätte ich es schon Ende März 2011 gehabt, ein Raw hat mein Händler mittlerweile auch schon im Schaufenster in meiner Größe ...

Aber mein gepulvertes könnte mit viel Glück sogar doch noch im Mai 2011 ankommen, obwohl bei anderen Wartenden hier eher der Termin Pfingsten 2011 im Raum steht. Vielleicht gibts dann ja paar mehr Farb-Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (12. Mai 2011)

Lurs schrieb:


> So hier mal mein gutes Stück:



ENDLICH MAL NE WEISSE WIPPE!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2011)

Tompfl schrieb:


> Möchte mir evtl. auch ein 301 zulegen, der Rahmen soll gepulvert werden, warum gibt es denn so wenig farbige Rahmen



der nicht unerhebliche (Auf) Preis und das Mehrgewicht sind sicherlich nicht unschludig
bei mir kam dann noch die ungewisse Lieferzeit bei den ersten MK8 dazu. Die ersten Farbigen tauchten erst 2-3 Monate nach meinem Elox auf
Und schwarz ist zeitlos und beißt sich auch nicht so schnell mit bunten Anbauteilen


----------



## Tompfl (12. Mai 2011)

vielen dank euch allen, nachdem ich bisher immer nur silberne und schwarze rahmen hatte, wird es mal zeit einen farbigen zu nehmen. ausserdem fahren mir zuviele schwarze herum. mehrgewicht ist kein problem, der rahmen ist sowieso konkurrenzlos leicht.


----------



## wherzig (13. Mai 2011)

Habe mein MK 2 mal richtig geputzt und poliert und siehe da ......

Es sieht nun aus wie neu



MK 9, 140 mm, Grösse M


----------



## drul (13. Mai 2011)

warum 140mm bei der Gabel?


----------



## Qia (13. Mai 2011)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Wenn Liteville so eine Aussage tätigt kann es sich nur noch um Wochen handeln. Ich hoffe bei Dir ist das anders



Nanana, bei Einzelfertigungen gibt es immer Schwankungen. Bei den Stückzahlen, die mein Fräser an Hebeln produziert, wird der sicher nicht alle Werkzeuge fallen lassen um für uns einen Hebel zu produzieren. 

Kann man ja nicht verlangen, wenn die Maschinen gerade Kleinteile in Massen abspulen und er die Maschine dafür stoppen muss und neu einrichten muss.

Er macht das natürlich so, dass er möglichst eine ganze Platte ab arbeitet.
Das geht mal schneller und mal langsamer.
Jeder bekommt seine Teile und das zählt, finde ich.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## der-gute (13. Mai 2011)

drul schrieb:


> warum 140mm bei der Gabel?



weils am MK1-7 auch funktioniert hat ;-)

ich denke, das der 140er Hinterbau der harmonischste is
warum 160 mm nehmen, wenn man davon nur 135 nutzt?

die Lyrik is eigentlich die Brot-und-Butter-Gabel für jeden Geländefahrer.

kostet wenig, funktioniert prächtig, ist sausteif und haltbar...

Edith: ich plane grade ein Konkurrenzprodukt zur geliebten Lyrik coil
mal sehen, obs gut wird...


----------



## gerdi1 (13. Mai 2011)

Qia schrieb:


> Nanana, bei Einzelfertigungen gibt es immer Schwankungen. Bei den Stückzahlen, die mein Fräser an Hebeln produziert, wird der sicher nicht alle Werkzeuge fallen lassen um für uns einen Hebel zu produzieren.
> 
> Kann man ja nicht verlangen, wenn die Maschinen gerade Kleinteile in Massen abspulen und er die Maschine dafür stoppen muss und neu einrichten muss.
> 
> ...



Den Smilie hast gesehen, oder?
Als Liteville, Syntace Kunde ist man warten gewohnt.
Ich kann gut mit dem Liefertermin (nächste, bzw. übernächste Woche) leben, die Saisson ist noch jung.
Freu mich auf die Jungfernfahrt


----------



## likelago (14. Mai 2011)

Mal kurz was Anderes
Wie bekomme ich denn hier Bilder rein...???
Da steht immer was von einer URL, was soll ich damit......
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen..??
Gruss
Rainer


----------



## othom (14. Mai 2011)

aus deinen Album ?
brauchst du nur den BBCode ein-/ausblenden anklicken darunter öffnet sich dann selbsterklärend wie es geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likelago (14. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank Thomas, das bekomme ich hin.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## titanarm (14. Mai 2011)

Hey,

mal eine ganz dumme Frage zwischen rein. Wahrscheinlich so dumm, dass mir Liteville nicht antwortet. 
In der Anleitung des Liteville 301 MK9 steht, dass das Tretlager "E-Type tauglich" sein soll. Welches Lager von Reset Racing muss ich dann nehmen? Kann dann eine Cannondale Hollowgram Kurbel verbaut werden?

Von Tretlagermaßen habe ich leider noch keinerlei Erfahrung gesammelt und will ja bei den Preisen nichts Falsches kaufen.


----------



## scylla (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mal eine ganz dumme Frage zwischen rein. Wahrscheinlich so dumm, dass mir Liteville nicht antwortet.



Bei deiner Frage kann ich dir leider nicht helfen  aber eins kann ich dir doch sagen: Deine Frage ist nicht zu dumm, das ist wohl eher System bzw. Prinzip


----------



## kalaus (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> In der Anleitung des Liteville 301 MK9 steht, dass das Tretlager "E-Type tauglich" sein soll. Welches Lager von Reset Racing muss ich dann nehmen? Kann dann eine Cannondale Hollowgram Kurbel verbaut werden?.


naja, ist ja ein "kleiner Laden" in Wiggensbach, die Manpower steckt wohl gerade irgendwo zwischen Riva und Willingen...
das Tretlagergehäuse ist wohl weiter BSA 73 mm, der E-Type Umwerfer läßt sich wegen der Sattelrohrform einfacher montieren,  ersetzt den Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und soll chainsuck verhindern ...
es gab hier im Forum schon Leute die das Hollow-lite montiert hatten, aber da war auf den Photos immer noch Tretlagergehäuse "übrig", die Lagerschale deckt wohl das Gehäuse nicht ganz ab...
Die SI Hollowgram gibts mW inzwischen auch mit BSA Lager, aber ob die dann mit dem Hollow-Lite? Reset fragen...
gruß klaus


----------



## MichiP (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> mal eine ganz dumme Frage zwischen rein. Wahrscheinlich so dumm, dass mir Liteville nicht antwortet.
> In der Anleitung des Liteville 301 MK9 steht, dass das Tretlager "E-Type tauglich" sein soll. Welches Lager von Reset Racing muss ich dann nehmen? Kann dann eine Cannondale Hollowgram Kurbel verbaut werden?
> ...










der passende Thread gibt es hier: klick mich

die Maße werden wohl immer noch Gültigkeit haben?

Optisch nicht so toll aber für Liteviller steht ja Funktion vor Aussehen


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. Mai 2011)

@titanarm: 

Du benötigst folgendes Innenlagerkit für die Hollowgram SL in BSA Tretlagergehäusen: 






Da wirst du kein Etype Umwerfer montieren können, evtl. normaler Umwerfer mit speziell angefertigter CFK-Schelle.


----------



## titanarm (14. Mai 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> der passende Thread gibt es hier: klick mich
> 
> die Maße werden wohl immer noch Gültigkeit haben?
> 
> Optisch nicht so toll aber für Liteviller steht ja Funktion vor Aussehen


 
Hi,

danke an alle für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten. 

Das Reset Racing Lager will ich auf jeden Fall kaufen! Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach besonderen Anbauteilen und das Lager sticht halt aus der Masse heraus. Habe ich es richtig verstanden: Nur der Typ HollowLite passt?
Ich verstehe nicht ganz von was es jetzt anhängt, welchen Kurbeltyp ich nehmen muss. 
Im Notfall nehme ich halt keine Cannondale Hollowgram, sondern zum Beispiel eine Tune Smart Foot. Nach Ulli Fahl muss die Kurbel ja mit allen Tretlagerstandarts kompatibel sein. Aber worauf muss ich jetzt genau bei der Auswahl der Kurbel achten?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2011)

der Q-Faktor muss passen sonst geht die Kurbel nicht am Hinterbau vorbei

aber >100 für ein Innenlager ?
dafür bekommt man 5 XTR Lager und bis man die verheizt hat haben die meisten doch eh schon ein neues Bike
was kann das Reset soviel besser das sich das lohnt ?
allein der Farbklecks hinter der Kurbel kann es ja nicht sein


----------



## titanarm (14. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der Q-Faktor muss passen sonst geht die Kurbel nicht am Hinterbau vorbei
> 
> aber >100â¬ fÃ¼r ein Innenlager ?
> dafÃ¼r bekommt man 5 XTR Lager und bis man die verheizt hat haben die meisten doch eh schon ein neues Bike
> ...


 
Wenigstens werden die Innenlager von Reset Racing ausschlieÃlich in Deutschland gefertigt. Da unterstÃ¼tzte ich doch lieber kleine deutsche QualitÃ¤tsunternehmen, als solche Japan-China-Riesen!

Aber natÃ¼rlich stimmt es. Der Preis ist hoch, aber wie ich finde noch gerade angemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AleXR6 (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Da unterstützte ich doch lieber kleine deutsche Qualitätsunternehmen, als solche Japan-China-Riesen!


Kauf doch drei Shimano-Lager und überweis die Differenz nach Hannover. Dann ist allen gedient.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Wenigstens werden die Innenlager von Reset Racing ausschließlich in Deutschland gefertigt. Da unterstützte ich doch lieber kleine deutsche Qualitätsunternehmen, als solche Japan-China-Riesen!
> 
> Aber natürlich stimmt es. Der Preis ist hoch, aber wie ich finde noch gerade angemessen.



hier ist mir der Unterschied dann doch zu heftig !
das steht für mich in keiner Relation, egal ob deutscher Fertiger oder nicht
zumindest solange keine Mehrleistung geliefert wird
das Shimano Lager schraube ich dran und gut ist
für die Differenz gehe ich dann lieber mit meiner Frau im (deutschen) Restaurant essen. Da bleibt die Kohle auch im Land und es nimmt meiner Holden etwas Wind aus dem Segel wenn dann wieder Bike Teile mit der Post kommen


----------



## supasini (14. Mai 2011)

Ehe du dir ne Kurbel zulegst musst du unbedingt checken, ob sie passt: es wird zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau ganz schön eng, da LV ja für extreme Reifenbreiten freigegeben und gebaut sind. XTR z.b. kommt ganz genau auf beiden Seiten an den Streben vorbei, ein eventulell montierter Kettenstrebenschutz kann je nach Dicke schon zu viel sein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hier ist mir der Unterschied dann doch zu heftig !
> das steht für mich in keiner Relation, egal ob deutscher Fertiger oder nicht
> zumindest solange keine Mehrleistung geliefert wird
> das Shimano Lager schraube ich dran und gut ist
> für die Differenz gehe ich dann lieber mit meiner Frau im (deutschen) Restaurant essen. Da bleibt die Kohle auch im Land und es nimmt meiner Holden etwas Wind aus dem Segel wenn dann wieder Bike Teile mit der Post kommen



_Signed!!_Das könnte aus meiner Feder stammen..


----------



## titanarm (14. Mai 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Ehe du dir ne Kurbel zulegst musst du unbedingt checken, ob sie passt: es wird zwischen Kurbel und Hinterbau ganz schön eng, da LV ja für extreme Reifenbreiten freigegeben und gebaut sind. XTR z.b. kommt ganz genau auf beiden Seiten an den Streben vorbei, ein eventulell montierter Kettenstrebenschutz kann je nach Dicke schon zu viel sein.


 
Also doch nochmal Liteville kontaktieren.
Tune geht ja auf jeden Fall. Dass sieht man ja öfters.

Ich muss also, falls ich keine Tune kaufe, auf die "Kurbelbreite" und auf Hollowtech II achten. Stimmt's?


----------



## kalaus (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Also doch nochmal Liteville kontaktieren.
> Ich muss also, falls ich keine Tune kaufe, auf die "Kurbelbreite" und auf Hollowtech II achten. Stimmt's?


...da kriegst du dann wohl dieselbe Auskunft wie ich damals: Shimano Integral und von den Maßen gleiche freigegeben, früher kam dann immer noch der Zusatz: guck doch mal ins Forum, da gibts von Race Face, tune und so auch noch Aufbauten. Das Forum mag Mann aber heute nimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



gruß klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titanarm (14. Mai 2011)

kalaus schrieb:


> ...da kriegst du dann wohl dieselbe Auskunft wie ich damals: Shimano Integral und von den Maßen gleiche freigegeben, früher kam dann immer noch der Zusatz: guck doch mal ins Forum, da gibts von Race Face, tune und so auch noch Aufbauten. Das Forum mag Mann aber heute nimmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, 
ich glaube, dann nehme ich mal lieber gleich die Tune Smart Foot. >700 für eine Cannondale Hollowgram ausgeben, die dann nicht passt, dass ist mir viel zu unsicher! 
Das Dumme ist nur, dass es die Tune-Kurbel nur in "schwarz glänzend" gibt. Und da ich sehr auf solche Feinheiten achte, muss ich die Kurbel wohl umeloxieren lassen, da der Rahmen "schwarz-matt" ist! 

Übrigens danke für alle Antworten. Heute ist mir einiges klarer geworden!


----------



## hardflipper (14. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Also doch nochmal Liteville kontaktieren.
> Tune geht ja auf jeden Fall. Dass sieht man ja öfters.
> 
> Ich muss also, falls ich keine Tune kaufe, auf die "Kurbelbreite" und auf Hollowtech II achten. Stimmt's?



Die Tune Kurbel ist KEINE HTII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sie hat eine 30 mm fette Welle und funzt NUR mit dem zugehörigen Tretlager und sonst mit nix! (Evtl. noch mit Clavicula oder Zipp Lagern für 30er Wellen).

Eine Cannondale wird höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem von Spirit_Moon geposteten Umbaukit ran passen! Eine Tune Kurbel vielleicht auch - aber dann nur komplett mit tune Lager und NICHT mit Shimano oder Reset Lager!!!


----------



## fatz (14. Mai 2011)

nur so nebenbei: die truvativ stylo passt auch.


----------



## Turbo_Manu (14. Mai 2011)

Die Tune-Kurbel hat ein BSA-Kit...


----------



## uphillking (14. Mai 2011)

301  G A L E R I E    hier !!!!


----------



## titanarm (15. Mai 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> 301 G A L E R I E hier !!!!


 
Ja, ja ...
Nur muss man erst mal die richtigen Teile anbauen, bis man hier ein 301er posen kann.

Zur Kurbel: Ich werde mal Tune kontaktieren. 
Danke


----------



## k.wein (15. Mai 2011)

Ich habe die Hollowgram am 301 MK7 probiert. Sie passt auf der linken Seite nicht . 
Die Kröpfung ist nicht stark genug. Hat auch wenig mit dem Q-Faktor zu tun. Dieser beschreibt den Abstand zw. den Pedalen. Interessant ist die Linie zw. Wellenaufnahme und Pedalauge. Die ist bei Shimano stark gekröpft, bei Cannondale eher eine Gerade.
Ich habe fürs zweite 301 auch eine neue Tune bestellt. Laut den Tune Jungs passt sie.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## maltest1 (15. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> so ein paar bildchen vom neuen.
> 
> bin heut nur die hausrunde gefahren.
> ich sag nur: krasses pferd!
> ...



Hi,
Ich bin grad dabei mir auch das 301 zu basteln und hab an genau  die selben teile gedacht, wie an deinem sind, außer den Bremsen und dem  Lenker vielleicht 
naja, wie viel hat dich das Bike gesamt gekostet, wie viel bringt es auf die Waage??
MfG
Malte


----------



## fatz (15. Mai 2011)

hm! gute frage. muss mal zusammenrechnen. gabel und vorderrad hatte ich schon. der rest irgendwas um die 3000.
was es wiegt weiss ich auch noch nicht genau. tabelle sagt 13kg. glaub ich aber nicht. diese woche 
leih ich mir mal eine haengewaage. dann sehn wir mehr.
bremse taugt uebrigens.


----------



## Brausa (15. Mai 2011)

Aber der 3fach Umwerfer vorne steht optisch ganz schön über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Mai 2011)

motz ned rum,da steht gar nix ueber. bring lieber morgen die waage mit.


----------



## bergzwerg69 (15. Mai 2011)

das ist mein neues:









www.cruschalba-lavin.ch


----------



## mokka_ (16. Mai 2011)

nette gegend dort würde sich mein mk8 auch gut machen


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

ab 1.juni ist offen seit alle herzlich wilkommen!!
wirklich gute bike gegend (nationalpark bike-marathon)!!
liebe grüsse remo 
www.cruschalba-lavin.ch

mokka:wo bist du zu hause??


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Mai 2011)

bergzwerg69 schrieb:


> das ist mein neues:



sehr schön!
Wie genau hast du den Liteville Schriftzug schwarz bekommen?

Was ich noch dringend raten würde, wäre den Spannhebel der Maxle Waagerecht zu drehen.
Wenn beim Fahren etwas dagegen kommt, ein Ast oder sowas, schrammt das Ende des Hebels
schön durch den Lack der Lyrik, ist nem Kollegen schon so wiederfahren...


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

downhiller weis ich nicht aber es gibt sicher alles singeltrails vom feinsten aufstiege die sehr knakig sind und und und !!
zum dowhillen ab nach livigno da ist man in ca. 30-40 min!!
gruss


----------



## tf-bikes.at (16. Mai 2011)

bergzwerg69 schrieb:


> das ist mein neues:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderschöner und sinniger Aufbau! 
Da hat Urs mal wieder beste Arbeit mit dir gemeinsam geleistet - Gratulation!

Viel Spass damit auf den Trails!


----------



## wubu (16. Mai 2011)

@bergzwerg

Ich wüßte auch gern, wie genau du die Schriftzüge an Wippe und Oberrohr geschwärzt hast, sieht prima aus. Einfach nur Lack drüber oder doch etwas umständlicher?

Übrigens hast du bei phonedetector's Beitrag die falsche Stelle gelesen, das mit dem Downhill ist ein Zitat eines anderen Users, nicht seine Frage. Ist aber auch verwirrend, weil so viel in seiner Signatur steht...weniger ist auch hier mehr.


----------



## maltest1 (16. Mai 2011)

Schuldigung, wenn das jetzt ne doofe Frage ist, aber welcher Laufradsatz/Nabe usw. ist das?

Aber auf jeden Fall nen seehr coooler Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (16. Mai 2011)

Bergzwerg69, echt ein schönes Bike! Hut-ab! Teileliste wäre auch noch schön, Gewicht sowieso. 

Naben sind von Chris King, wie mein neidvolles Auge es sehen kann, Felgen, hm, ja, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Mai 2011)

@bergzwerg: superschickes 301!


Aber: Haste mal Plattformpedale versucht? Der restliche Aufbau deutet nämlich eher auf technisches Geläuf hin und wären Flats da nicht sicherer?


----------



## Rüssel__ (16. Mai 2011)

@Bergzwerg....Schwarze Kurbel wär bestimmt auch noch was für s Auge

Rüssel


----------



## drul (16. Mai 2011)

Ah - der "Baumberger" (das war der vorherige Inhaber des Crusch Alba) - dort lässt sich speisen und leben - dickes Portemonaie vorausgesetzt, in so fern eine Analogie zu LV und dem Setup mit King etc


----------



## scylla (16. Mai 2011)

gibts denn mittlerweile die kings mit x-12 zu kaufen, oder selbstbastellösung?

die geschwärzten schriftzüge finde ich richtig gut!


----------



## Fischle_is_tot (16. Mai 2011)

Die Kings gibt's mit X12!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

drul schrieb:


> Ah - der "Baumberger" (das war der vorherige Inhaber des Crusch Alba) - dort lässt sich speisen und leben - dickes Portemonaie vorausgesetzt, in so fern eine Analogie zu LV und dem Setup mit King etc



hallo ich glaube du verwechselst uns vor vor uns war eine fam.könz und jetzt zuletzt ein herr egeler!!
unser ziel ist faire preise bieten mit einer marktfrischen küche !!
da ich und meine partnerin begeisterte biker telemarker freerider und langläufer sind ist das natürlich auch unser zielpublikum !!
aber es sind natürlich alle herzlich wilkommen!!
www.cruschalba-lavin.ch


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

wubu schrieb:


> @bergzwerg
> 
> Ich wüßte auch gern, wie genau du die Schriftzüge an Wippe und Oberrohr geschwärzt hast, sieht prima aus. Einfach nur Lack drüber oder doch etwas umständlicher?
> 
> Übrigens hast du bei phonedetector's Beitrag die falsche Stelle gelesen, das mit dem Downhill ist ein Zitat eines anderen Users, nicht seine Frage. Ist aber auch verwirrend, weil so viel in seiner Signatur steht...weniger ist auch hier mehr.



apropos schriftzüge:die buchstaben wurden jeder einzeln abgedeckt und dann lackiert trocknen lasssen und weiter sooooo... das 301 mit pinsel getupft!!!
gruss


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @bergzwerg: superschickes 301!
> 
> 
> Aber: Haste mal Plattformpedale versucht? Der restliche Aufbau deutet nämlich eher auf technisches Geläuf hin und wären Flats da nicht sicherer?



hallo, nein ich bin soo eigentlich sehr wohl war aber eine überlegung  mal schauen vielleicht mache ich ja mal solche dinger drauf!


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @Bergzwerg....Schwarze Kurbel wär bestimmt auch noch was für s Auge
> 
> Rüssel



hallo,ja ist sicher so nur finde ich halt das ganze XTR programm richtig geil auch fürs auge!!ich finde es hammer mein ziel war es möglichst viel schwarz zu machen und nur die pinkigen krisking  aber konnte dann der xtr nicht widerstehen auch auf den rat von www.radbar.ch urs es so zu bauen hald weil es auch ganz einfach super funktioniert!!


----------



## langer.andi (16. Mai 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!
Stell doch bitte mal eine Teileliste und das Gewicht hier rein, danke.


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Bergzwerg69, echt ein schönes Bike! Hut-ab! Teileliste wäre auch noch schön, Gewicht sowieso.
> 
> Naben sind von Chris King, wie mein neidvolles Auge es sehen kann, Felgen, hm, ja, weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.



Dies ist mein 301 (13200g leicht!):
Rahmen	Liteville 	301 Grösse L  schwarz
Schriftzüge  lackiert
Steuersatz	Partkit	
Sattelstütze 	Partkit	carbon P6
Sattelklemme 	Partkit	
Kettenführung	Syntace 	SCS (wird noch montiert)
Rockguard	Syntace	Shadow
Gabel 	Rock Shox	Lyrick Air Tapred
Bremse V	Shimano	XTR Trail
Bremse H	Shimano	XTR Trail
Disc 	Shimano	XT 180mm 6 Loch
Disc 	Shimano	XT 203mm 6 Loch
Adapter	Shimano	vorn 
Vorbau	Syntace 	F109 75mm
Lenker	Syntace 	Vector Carbon 12° 740mm
Sattel	SQ LAP	
Schalthebel	Shimano 	XTR 3 fach
Schalthebel	Shimano 	XTR 10 fach
Umwerfer	Shimano 	XTR 10 fach
Wechsel	Shimano 	XTR 10-Fach
Tretlager	Shimano 	inkl. Kurbel
Kurbel	Shimano 	XTR 24-32-42
Kette 	Shimano 	XTR
Kassette 	Shimano 	Xt 11-36 
Laufradsatz	Chris King	pink
Pneu V	Maxxis	Ardent 2.4
Pneu H	Maxxis	Ardent 2.4
Schlauch	Conti	
Felgenband Michelin 
Griffe 	radbar	Schwarz/schwarz
Schaltkabel 	Jagwire	Teflon schwarz
Pedal	Shimano	XTR
Bidonhalter	King	Stahl
Laufräder im Eigenbau:
Nabe vorn	Chris King	pink 20mm 6 Loch	
Nabe hinten	Chris King	pink 142/12mm 6 Loch	
Felge vorn	No Tube 	ZTR Flow	schwarz
Felge hinten	No Tube 	ZTR Flow	schwarz
Speichen	DT Swiss	Competition mit alu Nippel schwarz	64x1.3.-


----------



## thetourist (16. Mai 2011)

Der Laufradsatz ist echt ein Traum...


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Mai 2011)

mir gefällt das ganze rad recht gut! 

an alle 301er-fahrer möchte ich mich mal mit meinen aufbaugedanken wenden:
ich hab ein bike in koblenz bestellt, überlege aber zu stornieren und ein 301er mit 140mm aufzubauen. von meinem aktuellen hardtail würde ich einige teile mal übernehmen, u.a. den lrs (dt swiss 240s disc 6-loch 9mm RWS mit 4.2d und supercomp). und genau dazu nun meine fragen:

-der 301 mk9 ist ja mit x-12 steckachsensystem hinten ausgestattet; mein hr kann ich da ja (vermute ich) nicht einbauen; n neues hr will ich mir auch nicht unbedingt leisten. kann man den hinterbau des mk9 "downgraden" für normale 9mm ausfallenden?
- hinten sind ja 140mm federweg - soll ich also vorne auch 140mm federweg nehmen? wie viel unterschied machen vorne +/- 10mm federweg aus, also bspw. hinten 140 und vorne 130 bzw. 150?
- aktuell fahre ich ein hardtail mit 590er OR (virtuell) und 110er vorbau; sollte ich also zum L mit 613er OR und 90er vorbau greifen? was ratet ihr mir?

vielen dank!


----------



## knicksiknacksi (16. Mai 2011)

ich würde das koblenzer bike nicht abbestellen, dann hast du wenigstens was zum fahren! wenn dann das mk9 wirklich lieferbar ist, holst du dir einen umbausatz für die 240er und stöpselst den rest einfach alles um und verkaufst den canyon rahmen... ist unterm strich billiger als die komponenten einzeln einzukaufen.. am 301 fahre ich den 120er hinterbau nit ner revelation..


----------



## Spirit_Moon (16. Mai 2011)

Ab Mk8 geht nur noch X-12! Bei den 140er Hebeln kannst du problemlos 150, 160 mm Gabeln fahren (je nach Einsatzgebiet). Weniger als 140 mm vorne würde ich allerdings nicht verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalaus (16. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> dt swiss 240s disc 6-loch 9mm RWS mit 4.2d und supercomp)
> -der 301 mk9 ist ja mit x-12 steckachsensystem hinten ausgestattet; mein hr kann ich da ja (vermute ich) nicht einbauen; n neues hr will ich mir auch nicht unbedingt leisten. kann man den hinterbau des mk9 "downgraden" für normale 9mm ausfallenden?



- Mk8 und größer lassen sich nicht auf den alten Hinterbau downgraden
- 240s Nabe läßt sich durch Tausch der "Endstücke" auf X12 umrüsten, da gibts einen Umbausatz von DT. Ich würde nie mehr zurück auf Schnellspanner und baue demnächst sogar mein Mk3 auf X12 um
- das mit dem Oberrohr auf anderen Bikes sagt leider garnichts, Stack und Reach sind ja maßgeblich von der Geometrie abhängig.Wo war noch mal die Tabelle?
gruß klaus


----------



## bergzwerg69 (16. Mai 2011)

danke noch an alle für`s interesse an meinem super bike!!!
gruss


----------



## daddy yo yo (16. Mai 2011)

kalaus schrieb:


> - Mk8 und größer lassen sich nicht auf den alten Hinterbau downgraden
> - 240s Nabe läßt sich durch Tausch der "Endstücke" auf X12 umrüsten, da gibts einen Umbausatz von DT.


wenn das wirklich so ist, dann schlag ich wohl zu... morgen bekomme ich noch ne info dazu von meinem händler.

tja, canyon stornieren oder nicht, das ist hier die frage... der vergleich der bikes hinkt auch ein wenig: hab das torque 9.0 vertride mit 180/180mm geordert. beim liteville 301 würde ich aber zum 140er greifen... also die teile vom torque passen dann auch nicht aufs 301er.

stimmt schon, in summer kommt mich der aufbau des 301er mit meinen vorhandenen teilen vermutlich teurer als die 3.699 des canyon... aber ein liteville ist ein liteville...


----------



## titanarm (16. Mai 2011)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> ich würde das koblenzer bike nicht abbestellen, dann hast du wenigstens was zum fahren! wenn dann das mk9 wirklich lieferbar ist, holst du dir einen umbausatz für die 240er und stöpselst den rest einfach alles um und verkaufst den canyon rahmen... ist unterm strich billiger als die komponenten einzeln einzukaufen.. am 301 fahre ich den 120er hinterbau nit ner revelation..


 
Es ist ohne Probleme lieferbar! Ich habe meins innerhalb von nur 20 Tagen geliefert bekommen. Mk9 140mm hinten in Größe M


----------



## M202 (16. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ... aber ein liteville ist ein liteville...


 
Nichts für ungut...

_... aber eine Galerie ist eine Galerie....._

(ist nur ein Scherz )

hier meins, wenn auch noch nicht fertig.


----------



## röma (16. Mai 2011)

ich denke mal jetzt (21:39) müsstest du langsam fertig sein....


----------



## M202 (16. Mai 2011)

röma schrieb:


> ich denke mal jetzt (21:39) müsstest du langsam fertig sein....


 





Nein, leider nicht weil....
Ich muss arbeiten, mein Büro ist zwar genau neben der Werkstatt aber meine Amikollegen sind jetzt aktiv und wollen andauern was von mir...
Die Gabel kommt erst in zwei Wochen, nach dem Ersten....
Der Superforce Vorbau ist ein 90er und nicht der bestellte 75er. Auf der Verpackung ist er als 75er deklariert, der Händler kann also nichts dafür.
Die Elixir Bremsen und Hope/Flow Laufräder sind schon seit ein paar Wochen bzw. Monaten an meinem Hot Chili, welches ich im Moment noch fahre, der Rest ist neu. Bevor nicht Alles da ist, fahre ich das alte Rad so wie es ist.
Meine Reverb, gekauft im Jan 2011, ist seit zwei Wochen bei SRAM wegen Totalsausfall.....
Also geht es zur Zeit vorerst nur bis zu dieser minimalen Ausbaustufe




 

Macht aber nichts, plane schon seit zwei Jahren, da kommt es es auf die zwei Wochen nicht mehr an. 
Apropos, meine Parktool Montageklemme ist draussen, im dunklen und kalten Carport, deswegen montiere ich vorerst im Keller. Der Antrieb ist eine 3x10 XT mit dem 22er Milan Mountain Goat in Verbindung mit der 11-36 Kasette. Vor meiner Haustür, habe ich in einer Richtung gleich mal eine steile Rampe, da komm ich mit der 3x9 XT und 11-34 schon in Nöte. Mal sehen wie es funzt, leider wird das 301 mit jedem montierten Teil schwerer, ist doch Mist, oder? Der Rockguard passt übrigens 1a


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ...
> -der 301 mk9 ist ja mit x-12 steckachsensystem hinten ausgestattet; mein hr kann ich da ja (vermute ich) nicht einbauen; n neues hr will ich mir auch nicht unbedingt leisten. kann man den hinterbau des mk9 "downgraden" für normale 9mm ausfallenden?
> - hinten sind ja 140mm federweg - soll ich also vorne auch 140mm federweg nehmen? wie viel unterschied machen vorne +/- 10mm federweg aus, also bspw. hinten 140 und vorne 130 bzw. 150?
> - aktuell fahre ich ein hardtail mit 590er OR (virtuell) und 110er vorbau; sollte ich also zum L mit 613er OR und 90er vorbau greifen? was ratet ihr mir?
> ...



-wie schon gesagt, die 240er lässt sich auf x12 umrüsten, entweder nur mit Endkappen oder komplette Achse + Endkappen.
-bei 140mm hinten würde ich zu 140-150mm an der Front raten, lieber etwas mehr als 140 statt weniger...
-deine Körpergröße wäre interessant, also Höhe und Schrittlänge.
Hatte damals ein 301mk4 in L, welches ein 600er Oberrohr hatte.
Habe den Unterschied zum mk8 in L nicht weiter gespürt.



bergzwerg69 schrieb:


> danke noch an alle für`s interesse an meinem super bike!!!
> gruss



Nun sag doch, wie hast du die Schriftzüge geschwärzt?


----------



## Arthur27 (16. Mai 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Nun sag doch, wie hast du die Schriftzüge geschwärzt?







bergzwerg69 schrieb:


> apropos schriftzüge:die buchstaben wurden jeder einzeln abgedeckt und dann lackiert trocknen lasssen und weiter sooooo... das 301 mit pinsel getupft!!!
> gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Mai 2011)

Habs gerade gesehen.
Mein Browser selbst war gerade heftigst am rumzicken, deshalb hab ichs irgendwie überlesen...


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> aktuell fahre ich ein hardtail mit 590er OR (virtuell) und 110er vorbau; sollte ich also zum L mit 613er OR und 90er vorbau greifen? was ratet ihr mir?





pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> -wie schon gesagt, die 240er lässt sich auf x12 umrüsten, entweder nur mit Endkappen oder komplette Achse + Endkappen.
> -bei 140mm hinten würde ich zu 140-150mm an der Front raten, lieber etwas mehr als 140 statt weniger...
> -deine Körpergröße wäre interessant, also Höhe und Schrittlänge.


1,83m und 84cm schrittlänge...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Mai 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> 1,83m und 84cm schrittlänge...



da sich bei LV nur die Rahmenlänge ändert, kannst du einen L nehmen, der ist dann eher Touren orientiert oder einen M der etwas kürzer ist und daher ein klein wenig wendiger sein kann
die Hinterbaulänge bleibt gleich, die Rahmenhöhe eigentlich auch, beim L wird aber das Sitzrohr etwas länger und wird nach vorne abgestützt. Beim M kann es eventuell mit den leider oft recht kurzen versenkbaren Sattelstützen mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe eng werden. Die 480mm lange P6 sollte aber locker ausreichen

Ich bin gleich groß aber mit 3cm mehr Beinlänge und fahre ein Mk8 in L (140mm FW, 60mm Vorbau, 700mm Lenker, 150mm Gabel)



> in summer kommt mich der aufbau des 301er mit meinen vorhandenen teilen vermutlich teurer als die 3.699 des canyon.


kommt natürlich darauf an was alles für Teile verbaut werden sollen und was von den vorhandenen tatsächlich verwendet werden kann. Aber 3700 sind schon mal ein gutes Polster 
ich würde das Koblenzer auch abbestellen obwohl man beide Räder nicht vergleichen kann
Die 240S kannst du problemlos auf X12 umrüsten, das ginge sogar mit meiner alten Hügi (DT) 240. Hier müsste ich aber auch die Achse tauschen.
Nimm eine 150mm oder 160mm Gabel beim 140er Hinterbau. Mit weniger fährt es sich komisch. Ich hatte mal eine 130er Bomber übergangsweise drinnen, das war nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch....


mal noch ein Bildchen in die Galerie reinschieben damit es nicht zu sehr OT wird


----------



## biker-wug (17. Mai 2011)

In Sachen Rahmengröße, versuch mal beide zu testen, ist einfach viel vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig!!

Hier schnell noch ein Bild von meinem, P6 wegen defekter Reverb, mit Avid Bremsen!


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>



klasse Bild

wobei ich es halbiert noch besser finde...

hab gescrollt und fand es saugeil, als es nur halb zu sehen war.
is mir persönlich zu dunkel in der Mitte,
da sis aber nur meine spontane Meinung.

Nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## derbert (17. Mai 2011)

nachdem ich offensichtlich nicht der einzige mit einem rot-muss-ab-tick bin, bei der p6 (zumindest bei der aus alu) geht das p6-rot prima mit nagellackentferner ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Mai 2011)

derbert schrieb:


> nachdem ich offensichtlich nicht der einzige mit einem rot-muss-ab-tick bin


was hast am daempfer gemacht? folie?


----------



## derbert (17. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> was hast am daempfer gemacht? folie?



ich hab den rot-muss-ab-tick zusammen mit einem aufkleber-muss-ab-tick im set erworben


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

sry, aber so ganz ohne alles finde ich es fast schon wieder langweilig


----------



## Schreiner (17. Mai 2011)

Mach die Augen auf, das Zugstufenrädchen ist immer noch Rot


----------



## AleXR6 (17. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, und der Pin im Umlenkhebel auch!


----------



## derbert (17. Mai 2011)

UND die die zugstufenschraube UND das knöpfchen vom dt x12 schnellspanner ...  das is doch purer karneval


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

derbert schrieb:


> UND die die zugstufenschraube...



beide zugstufenschrauben!


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

Liteville Harlekin


----------



## derbert (17. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> sry, aber so ganz ohne alles finde ich es fast schon wieder langweilig



dafür hab ich dann zum ausgleich aber die kasperlschuhe an:


----------



## fatz (17. Mai 2011)

damit darf der bock wirklich nur noch schwarz sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (17. Mai 2011)

derbert schrieb:


> dafür hab ich dann zum ausgleich aber die kasperlschuhe an:



Da bin ich jetzt neidisch. Wo hast Du die her? Überall wo ich anfrage heißt es: "Noch nicht lieferbar."


----------



## scylla (17. Mai 2011)

uaaah... 

das heißt, du schraubst die roten Teile nur deswegen ab, um sie später durch lila Teile zu ersetzen?


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

sind die flachen Spitfire, oder?

hab die mid in blau seit Februar hier und die mid in grün seit Monaten bestellt...

aber lila wäre ne Bestellung wert.


----------



## derbert (17. Mai 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt neidisch. Wo hast Du die her? Überall wo ich anfrage heißt es: "Noch nicht lieferbar."



hibike



scylla schrieb:


> uaaah...
> 
> das heißt, du schraubst die roten Teile nur deswegen ab, um sie später durch lila Teile zu ersetzen?



na ja, die alternativen wären entweder die weissen (geht gar nicht) oder die schwarz-grauen gewesen. zweitere wären zwar  optisch eher mein fall, aber a) noch ohne genähte sohle und b) mit viel schlammsaugmeshmaterial

ich hab schon überlegt ob ich die schwarz ansprüh, bin aber mitfahrerseitig für bescheuert erklärt worden



der-gute schrieb:


> sind die flachen Spitfire, oder?
> 
> hab die mid in blau seit Februar hier und die mid in grün seit Monaten bestellt...
> 
> aber lila wäre ne Bestellung wert.



nö, freerider


----------



## Freeerider81 (17. Mai 2011)

nicht ganz 
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/10121-freerider-galactic-purple

edit sagt: da war einer schneller!


----------



## der-gute (17. Mai 2011)

Ich bestell sie alle!!!!!!!!!!!!

;-)

Wo sind meine Pillen?


----------



## brigdompteur (19. Mai 2011)

habs jetzt schon 1Jahr,

MK8


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wo sind meine Pillen?



Bei Nadine im Lager!


----------



## der-gute (19. Mai 2011)

Das is wohl wahr...

;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (19. Mai 2011)

Mit Pike, mal was anderes. Schick!!


----------



## Mounthook (20. Mai 2011)

Abschied nehmen

6 Jahre hat es mich jetzt begleitet, eigentlich bin ich nie wirklich gut zu ihm gewesen. Ein wenig Ãl, noch weniger WÃ¤sche, dafÃ¼r jede Menge PrÃ¼gel. Klaglos hat es alles mit gemacht, Ã¼ber all die Zeit echte NehmerqualitÃ¤ten gezeigt. Ich habe es trotzdem geliebt. So sehr, dass sich meine Frau wÃ¼nscht, im nÃ¤chsten Leben als Bike wieder gebohren zu werden. Und trotzdem: jetzt wirdÂ´s ausgetauscht, gegen was JÃ¼ngeres. 

Und was noch schlimmer ist: Organspendeâ¦


----------



## thetourist (20. Mai 2011)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## der-gute (20. Mai 2011)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Und was noch schlimmer ist: Organspende



Organspende ist doch Lebensspende!


----------



## Mounthook (20. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Organspende ist doch Lebensspende!



Danke für den Trost.


----------



## Mounthook (20. Mai 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Tolles Bild!



Das war ich der Kiste schuldig. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cave (20. Mai 2011)

und wenn die frau mal zickt ....


----------



## Hagen3000 (20. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meins im aktuellen Aufbau...


----------



## röma (20. Mai 2011)

die reifen sehen ja echt fett aus auf den bildern


----------



## Hagen3000 (20. Mai 2011)

röma schrieb:


> die reifen sehen ja echt fett aus auf den bildern



joar, die 2.4er Rubber Queen sieht schon recht mächtig aus  Aber das schönste ist, dass sie für sub 900g echt unschlagbar läuft. Super Grip (auch im Nassen), relativ pannensicher und rollen tut sie auch ganz passabel. Also für Enduro-Touren ohne große Asphalt-Abschnitte IMHO erste Wahl


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Super Grip (auch im Nassen), relativ pannensicher und rollen tut sie auch ganz passabel.


ich hab vorn auf muddy mary 2.35 trailstar umgeruestet, nachdem's mich beim testen mit 
dem phaenomenalen grip der gummikoenigin sauber auf's maul gelassen hat. laeuft auch 
nicht viel schlechter und ist gripmaessig eine andere liga.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Mai 2011)

andere Liga?
Naja, dann hättest du dich nicht auf Maul gelegt?


----------



## fatz (21. Mai 2011)

hast du verkehrt verstanden. mm laeuft nicht viel schlechter, hat aber deutlich mehr grip.
gebretzelt hat's mich mit der gummikoenigin. leicht feucht, bissl dreck am reifen und ein paar
meter huehnerleiter ueber einen umgefallenen baum.


----------



## röma (21. Mai 2011)

ich hab auch mal gabelmäsig aufgerütet. 





kann leider erst in 2 wochen wieder aufs rad weil schulter......


----------



## Vogelsberger (21. Mai 2011)

Die RQ 2,4 war mir am HR zu weich, daher wird die RQ 2,4 nur als VR eingesetzt und hinten tut ein 60a Ardent in 2,4 seine Dienste


----------



## mokka_ (21. Mai 2011)

glückwunsch wird bestimmt nicht zu deinem nachteil sein



röma schrieb:


> ich hab auch mal gabelmäsig aufgerütet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized_man (21. Mai 2011)

hier mal meins 








bitte nicht hauen,Logo und Name sind Geschichte


----------



## rayc (21. Mai 2011)

hey, es darf jeder fahren was er will.

Bike sieht gut aus. 
Nur das rot ist etwas aufdringlich.

ray


----------



## fiveelements (21. Mai 2011)

das rot sieht nach photoshop aus.

ich finde es jedenfalls das individuellste specialized seit langem.


----------



## cypoman (22. Mai 2011)

Seit gestern fertig zusammengebaut 





Erste Ausfahrt war der Hammer !!!


----------



## röma (22. Mai 2011)

was ist denn alles neu? um die urzeit färst du probefahren?


----------



## Hagen3000 (22. Mai 2011)

fiveelements schrieb:


> das rot sieht nach photoshop aus.





rayc schrieb:


> hey, es darf jeder fahren was er will.
> 
> Bike sieht gut aus.
> 
> ...



Hä? Meint ihr mein Bike oder das vom Spcialized Man? Bin gerade etwas verwirrt


----------



## Spirit_Moon (22. Mai 2011)

@cypoman:

sieht richtig gut aus. Die XTR passt super und der Übergang Gabel - Steuerrohr passt hier auch sehr gut. Ich würde nur noch den Gabeleinsteller andersfarbig eloxieren lassen und andere BOR-Deckel (rot, schwarz) an der Bremse verbauen. 

Dann wäre es perfekt in meinen Augen.


----------



## uphillking (22. Mai 2011)

...und den Sattel mal richtig einstellen.
Wer so sitzt, sitzt falsch.


----------



## cypoman (22. Mai 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> ...und den Sattel mal richtig einstellen.
> Wer so sitzt, sitzt falsch.



??? 

Bitte um Erklärung !
Hinterrad steht nicht auf dem Boden, Sattel passt perfekt wenn das Bike mit beiden Rädern auf dem Boden steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (22. Mai 2011)

was für einen eindruck macht den das eloxal? bei den alten mk´s soll es ja sehr robust sein und bei den letzten mk´s sehr empfindlich, hat da wer schon erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2011)

uphillking schrieb:


> ...und den Sattel mal richtig einstellen.
> Wer so sitzt, sitzt falsch.



du kennst seinen Ars.. ? 
wenn ich meinen Sattel nach Lehrbuch waagrecht einstelle, fahre ich eine (1/2) Tour und dann geht für eine Woche wegen Schmerzen in den Lendenwirbeln nichts mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> .........wenn ich meinen Sattel nach Lehrbuch waagrecht einstelle, fahre ich eine (1/2) Tour und dann geht für eine Woche wegen Schmerzen in den Lendenwirbeln nichts mehr



Jep!
Beim Einfedern geht das Heck doch nach hinten runter, dann juckelt man prima auf den Kameraden...........


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> was für einen eindruck macht den das eloxal? bei den alten mk´s soll es ja sehr robust sein und bei den letzten mk´s sehr empfindlich, hat da wer schon erfahrungen gesammelt?



beim Aufbau meines Mk8 im Feb 2010 hatte ich auch den Eindruck, dass es wirklich sehr empfindlich ist. Aber auch, dass es mit der Zeit robuster und widerstandsfähiger wurde. 
Mittlerweile hat der Rahmen seine Kampfspuren ab, da fällt es eh nimmer auf


----------



## rayc (22. Mai 2011)

Bevor rocky sich kratzt und Björn vom Krieg erzählt werfe ich mich den Wölfen zum Frass vor 

Man verzeihe mir den LRS und die alte benutzte P6, beides ist temporär.
Die P6 aus den Partskit war beschädigt.
und der bestellte LRS kommt erst in einer Woche.




ups, Kurbel steht nicht waagerecht 




Wie man sieht ist das 301 von Lezyne 
Liteville-Aufkleber noch drauf machen oder den Rahmen so nackig lassen?
man sieht eine Lenkerüberhöhung.
Gabel muss ich wahrscheinlich kürzen.
Das mache ich erst sobald die 12er Hülsen da sind und ich dann die Gabel auf U-Turn umgebaut habe. Dann sehe ich erst welche Höhe ich brauche.
Wie schützt ihr das Oberrohr vor Lenkerumschläge?








Ich verstoße bewusst gegen den LV-Züge-Style, den ich einfach nicht mag.
Die Schaltgriffe hängen per Matchmaker an der Hope-Bremse.
Die Griffe sind mit 24g ultra leicht, aber wohl ein Fehlgriff.
Da kommen dann doch wieder Ritchey True Grips (42g) + Syntace Plugins (12g) dran.




Ist der Klemmbereich okay?
Der Sattel muss definitv so weit nach hinten.
Falls nicht montiere ich lieber eine gekröpfte Ritchey Stütze.
Die passt aufjeden Fall und ist sogar leichter.
Da die P6 zurück an LV ging kann ich diese noch aus der Rechnung rausnehmen lassen.

Das 301 wiegt so wie es dasteht, 13890 g (20g Genaugigkeit der Fischwaage mit frischen Batterien).
Mit den bestellten LRS gewinne ich etwa 1.2 kg.

ray

P.S.: Kritik am Hinterhof leite ich gerne an meinem Vermieter weiter.
P.S.S.: Wir suche eine neue Bleibe


----------



## underdog01 (22. Mai 2011)

P6: Sieht irgendwie aus, als hättest Du den unteren Teil der Klemmung falsch herum eingebaut. Bei meinen ist das längere Ende jedenfalls hinten.

Sonst schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-E (22. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Wie schützt ihr das Oberrohr vor Lenkerumschläge?


 
Neuerdings mit Spacern unterm Vorbau 

Früher hab ich einfach die Kratzer mit matt schwarzem Autolack überpinselt und danach mitm finger drüberstreichen, dass nur noch der Lack im Kratzer bereich drann bleibt.

Das Problem mit der P6 hab ich auch. Hab se jetzt leicht über den max. Bereich rausgezogen, bisher hälts trotzdem. Bei mir is das längere Teil auch hinten.


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

hallo ray, erstmal glueckwunsch zum neuen baby.


rayc schrieb:


> Der Sattel muss definitv so weit nach hinten.
> Falls nicht montiere ich lieber eine gekröpfte Ritchey Stütze.


beide schrauben raus und das teil unterm sattel umdrehen, dann passt's. 

und mach dir ned die windeln nass wegen dem bissl gewicht. mein geschoss hat ueber 14....
zumindest behauptet das brausa's fischwaage.


----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2011)

@rayc: Hübsch geworden, lass die Liteville Aufkleber weg, ich hatte sie erst dran, dann wieder abgemacht. Ohne ist hübscher!!


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2011)

das mit dem falsch ausgerichteten klemmteil an der p6 in rayc's bike hab ich verbockt, und selbst bei genauem hinsehen nicht gemerkt ... die schande geht also an mich 
danke für den hinweis, @underdog01!

das works finish sieht in natura absolut genial aus! wenn jetzt noch "anständige" laufräder (das was bisher drin steckt ist mein bikepark-lrs vom 901 ... billig, stabil und sauschwer) rein kommen mit schwarzen naben und scheiben wirds noch viel besser! ich könnte glatt grün anlaufen vor neid 
das schlimmste: ich darf nicht mal bei der jungfernfahrt dabei sein, und muss statt dessen in einem dunklen labor versauern


----------



## MaxDD (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues im ersten Aufbau als Marathongerät mit reichlich Reserven (140/150mm, Formula The One)   









Bessere Fotos vielleicht noch mal später.

Gewogen 11,5 kg glatt (im Fahrradladen) Änderungen seit dem: Schläuche raus - 380g, Pedale dran +278g, Milch+Ventile +120bis130g

Carbonstütze fehlt noch, Spacerturm wird wahrscheinlich noch reduziert.
Und wegen The One: keine Diskussion, geniale Bremse!!!  

Ersten Marathon gestern mit 114km schon überlebt  

Ahso: Farbe: Carminrot matt (RAL 3002)

Grüße
MaxDD


----------



## frogbite (23. Mai 2011)

@ scylla und rayc:
Das mit der umgedrehten Sattelklemme hält so? Ich sollte nämlich mit meinem Sattel weiter nach vorne. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch so montieren, wie scylla es gemacht hat. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mir dadurch nichts an der P6 verbeutele.

Schönes Rad.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2011)

@ray: fein geworden ! ich würde den Schriftzug auch weglassen, passt IMHO besser beim RAW und ich würde erst einmal die abgerockte P6 nehmen und später eventuell auf eine absenkbare umrüsten. 


@scylla: wenn seine X12 Achse zufällig auch im dunklen Labor liegt, muss er auf dich warten......


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @scylla: wenn seine X12 Achse zufällig auch im dunklen Labor liegt, muss er auf dich warten......



eine ganze woche lang? das wäre dann doch gemein! 
außerdem weiß er ja, wo es noch ein paar x12 achsen zu holen gibt


----------



## Schreiner (23. Mai 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> @ scylla und rayc:
> Das mit der umgedrehten Sattelklemme hält so? Ich sollte nämlich mit meinem Sattel weiter nach vorne. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch so montieren, wie scylla es gemacht hat. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mir dadurch nichts an der P6 verbeutele.
> 
> Schönes Rad.
> ...



Ich fahre meine P6 am 901 auch so, damit kommt der sattel weiter vor und der Sitzwinkel wird steiler. Hält bei mir schon ein Jahr so.


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2011)

undog01 und fatz, Danke für den Hinweis, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
Das ändere ich heute Abend gleich ab.
@frogbite, scylla ist so einige Zeit gefahren. War wohl ab Werk so montiert. 

Okay, Schriftzug bleibt weg.

Der Hinweis von stonelebs12 mit den XT-Kettenblattschrauben hat sehr geholfen.
Ich hatte noch eine SLX-Kubel in Keller leigen, die Schrauben passen.
Könnten aber etwas länger sein, da werde ich mich mal umsehen, ob ich was passendes finde. Solange tuen es dieses Schrauben.

@Bjoern_U, x12 ist ein heisses Thema.
Die x12 geht bei scyllas 301 sehr hakelig rein, da habe ich auch schon  geflucht. Bei meinen 301 geht es einfach rein, ohne groß rumstochern zu müssen.
Evt. ist ihre Schwinge etwas aus der Mitte?

@MaxDD, mit einer 150er Gabel fährst du Marathons? 
Respekt!
Nimm die Eggbeater I mit Gleitlager, sind leichter und kostet nur die Hälfte. Halterbarkeit ist bei den teueren Modellen auch nicht besser.
Ich fahre Eggbeater seit diese auf den Markt sind (2003?), aber dieses Problem haben sie bisher nicht gelöst. Aber das Klicksystem ist einfach genial, daher nehme ich es in Kauf.

Am 301 werde ich evt. zu Flats wechseln, die montierten Candies bringen gegenüber den Eggbeatern nichts.
Ich werde wohl die Xpedo Traverse XCF 05AC (210g) probieren.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (23. Mai 2011)

@rayc,

schönes rad. ich finde allerdings die polierte version noch viel edler/geiler.
Ein Freund von mir fährt zur Zeit eins und das ist optisch der Hammer.

Bei so einem Rad sollte man nicht auf das letzte Gramm schauen, da es ja nicht für Marathons zusammengestellt ist.
Eine verstellbare Sattelstütze zB. bedeutet zwar mehr Gewicht wird aber durch noch mehr fahrspaß wett gemacht.

Ich war auch mal auf dem Tripp, aber für "leicht" habe ich mein Hardtail, wo es auch sinn macht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2011)

@scylla: dachte mir schon das es da ein X12 Lager gibt 
was hast du angestellt für eine Woche dunkles Labor absitzen zu müssen ? 




rayc schrieb:


> Die x12 geht bei scyllas 301 sehr hakelig rein, da habe ich auch schon  geflucht. Bei meinen 301 geht es einfach rein, ohne groß rumstochern zu müssen.
> Evt. ist ihre Schwinge etwas aus der Mitte?




langsam gewinnt man den Eindruck es ist nicht nur ein Heavyville sondern auch ein Montagsville !
zumindest der Hinterbau ihres Mk8 scheint irgendwie "vermurkst". Erst die Probleme mit der Bremsaufnahme, dann die Probleme mit der SCS und nun auch noch die X12 problematisch.

bei meinem geht die Achse problemlos rein, ok wenn ich versuche auf dem Montageständer mit einer Hand das HR einzusetzen und mit der anderen die X12 Achse, muss ich manchmal auch stochern  
aber auf dem Boden stehend passt alles


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was hast du angestellt für eine Woche dunkles Labor absitzen zu müssen ?


ich bin in einer umnachteten stunde auf die blödsinnige idee gekommen, eine dissertation verfassen zu wollen. das hab ich nun davon 
als krönung steht das dunkle labor auch noch im todlangweilig flachen feindlichen ausland bei den holländern 




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> langsam gewinnt man den Eindruck es ist nicht nur ein Heavyville sondern auch ein Montagsville !



das heißt, ich kann mir ohne schlechtes gewissen ein Mk9 zulegen? 
irgendwie kenne ich das mit der x-12 achse gar nicht anders  ohne das fahrrad auf den kopf zu stellen und von der anderen seite ins gewinde zu schielen um zu sehen, wie ich das laufrad hindrücken muss, bekomme ich das bei meinem 301 gar nicht rein. daher dachte ich, das muss so... und war sehr erstaunt, als ich das laufrad bei rays rahmen einfach so ohne hinzuschauen und ohne "stochern" reingesetzt bekam


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> als krönung steht das dunkle labor auch noch im todlangweilig flachen feindlichen ausland bei den holländern



ach dafür hast du ein neues Rennrad gebraucht.....


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2011)

da fällt mir noch ein kommentar zum mk9 ein:
beim steuersatz, bzw. bei den lagern wurde wohl ein bisschen gespart  
bei meinem mk8 waren oben und unten recht hochwertig erscheinende lagerschalen mit einer blauen dichtung drin. dieses hochwertigere lager war bei rays mk9 nur noch unten verbaut. oben war ein billig-lager mit grauen dichtungen drin, das eine sehr ungenaue passung hatte (war nur mit gewaltanwendung raus und rein zu bekommen, während das untere mit sanfter handkraft zu bewegen ist), und das schon von scharfem hinsehen fast auseinander fällt! die graue dichtung sitzt sehr schlecht und war schon von anfang an recht schepp drin. mal sehen, wie lange das hält... ich gebe ihm bei entsprechendem schmuddelwetter nicht besonders lange


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ach dafür hast du ein neues Rennrad gebraucht.....


Nee, da liegst du falsch.

In Holland holt sie sich am nächsten Bahnhof ein landestypisches Hollandrad. 

ray


----------



## berkel (23. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> irgendwie kenne ich das mit der x-12 achse gar nicht anders  ohne das fahrrad auf den kopf zu stellen und von der anderen seite ins gewinde zu schielen um zu sehen, wie ich das laufrad hindrücken muss, bekomme ich das bei meinem 301 gar nicht rein. daher dachte ich, das muss so... und war sehr erstaunt, als ich das laufrad bei rays rahmen einfach so ohne hinzuschauen und ohne "stochern" reingesetzt bekam


Dann schau mal auf die Zahlen auf den Gewindeinserts. Ich habe im 901 ein exzentrisches 1.0 Insert und da muss man beim Einbau auch etwas "suchen" (ich kippel dabei am Laufrad).


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2011)

berkel, guter Hinweis, das mit der Nummer.
Per Augenschein konnten wir keine Unterschiede sehen.
Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach, scylla ist inzwischen hoffentlich auf den Weg ins dunkle Labor.

 ray


----------



## AleXR6 (23. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> von der anderen seite ins gewinde zu schielen um zu sehen, wie ich das laufrad hindrücken muss, bekomme ich das bei meinem 301 gar nicht rein


Ist bei den drei Rahmen (1xMK5, 2xMK8), die ich kenne, leider auch so. So gut wie bei Michi

[nomedia]www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL4Tqy3z160[/nomedia]


klappt's nie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (23. Mai 2011)

So, gerade mal die 140er Hebel von Scylla testweise montiert, optisch find ich die RAW schon mal hübscher.





Gewogen hab ich es auch mal, 13,91kg, laut Fischwaage mit der P6. Reverb ist ja defekt. Jetzt bin ich schon am Grüblen, wo ich Gewicht sparen könnte, damit ich unter den 14kg mit der Reverb bleibe!! Lenker?? Ist ein Chromag auf 740 gekürzt, allerdings sind mir die Syntace einen Tick zu flach!!

Bei der Bastelaktion hat dann gleich noch das RR ein neues Lenkerband bekommen:



Danke Scylla für die Erklärung per Mail.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Bremsleitungen der AVID kürzen, aber erst will ich sie mal ausgiebig testen, damit ich mir sicher bin, dass ich sie dranlasse!!


----------



## MarkusL (23. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich verstoße bewusst gegen den LV-Züge-Style, den ich einfach nicht mag.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/901089


Was meinst du damit?


----------



## rayc (23. Mai 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?


Die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer 

Sollte eigentlich links vorbei gehen, ich lasse es aber rechts vorbei gehen (in Fahrtrichtung).
Damit ist die Symmetrie  gebrochen.

So nebenbei, die hintere Bremsleitung der Hope ist sehr knapp, bei einen L Rahmen hätte ich eine neue Leitung gebraucht.
Bei M geht es gerade so.
Die Bremssattelaufnahme sitzt leider nicht ideal.
Wenn man den Bogen nicht macht, scheuert es an der Schwinge.
Schön wäre es wenn die Aufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe sitzen würde, ob genug Platz dafür da ist, habe ich nicht überprüft.

@biker-wug, ich bin auf deinen Eindruck 140 contra 160 gespannt.
Der Renner ist aber nicht von LV. 

ray


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Mai 2011)

@rayc,

schönes Radl,


----------



## M202 (23. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer
> 
> Sollte eigentlich links vorbei gehen, ich lasse es aber rechts vorbei gehen (in Fahrtrichtung).
> Damit ist die Symmetrie gebrochen.
> ...


Ich habe es auch so geplant. Bei mir kommt noch zusätzlich die Xloc/Rechts-Leitung von der Reverb im gleichen Bogen wie deine HR-Bremse (natürlich dann unters OR).
Hat eigentlich jemand von euch den hinteren Schaltzug auf die die linke Seite (in Fahrtrichtung des UR's) gesetzt? Dies ergibt dann unten am Tretlager eine Kreuzung von HR Bremse und Schaltwerkszug. 
Geht das? Ich glaub ich hab es hier schon mal gesehen.


----------



## haubert (23. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer
> 
> 
> So nebenbei, die hintere Bremsleitung der Hope ist sehr knapp, bei einen L Rahmen hätte ich eine neue Leitung gebraucht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elztalbiker (23. Mai 2011)

@ rayc:

ein echtes Schmuckstück, optisch wie technisch. Die Zugverlegung ist IMHO so wie sie sein sollte - symmetrisch geil. Bin mal gespannt wie das Bike mit dem LRS rüberkommt.


----------



## scylla (24. Mai 2011)

@biker-wug
in Kombination mit schwarzen Anbauteilen finde ich schwarze Elox-Hebel am Raw-Rahmen sehr hübsch! Sorgt doch für einen netten Kontrast. 
Bin schon mal sehr gespannt auf dein Fazit vom Vergleich 140mm vs 160mm. Nicht nur das Federverhalten, sondern auch wie du den Unterschied in der Geometrie empfindest, würde mich interessieren. Schließlich haben wir ein ungefähr ähnliches Setup mit der Lyrik vorne.

PS: das Lenkerband ist auch gut geworden


----------



## biker-wug (24. Mai 2011)

Also, leider wird es mit dem Feedback noch ein bisserl dauern, da ich noch nicht richtig biken gehen kann, Schmerzen....

Der erste Eindruck gestern war, mit runtergedrehter Lyrik, es ist verspielter. Mit hochgedrehter Lyrik empfand ich die Front zu hoch!!
Aber genauere Auskunft dauert noch ein paar Tage. 

Aber was mich gestern auch gefreut hat, als ich das Bike im Montageständer hängen hatte, Dämpferschraube rausgemacht und ich konnte den Hinterbau mit einem Finger bewegen, obwohl das Laufrad noch drin war. Die Lager haben sich supersoft bewegt!!


----------



## MaxDD (25. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> @MaxDD, mit einer 150er Gabel fährst du Marathons?
> Respekt!
> Nimm die Eggbeater I mit Gleitlager, sind leichter und kostet nur die Hälfte. Halterbarkeit ist bei den teueren Modellen auch nicht besser.
> Ich fahre Eggbeater seit diese auf den Markt sind (2003?), aber dieses Problem haben sie bisher nicht gelöst. Aber das Klicksystem ist einfach genial, daher nehme ich es in Kauf.
> ...



Der erste Marathon mit der 150er Gabel und dem 301 lief super, hab nichtmal das Lockout verwendet. Vom Gefühl her auf Forstautobahnen nicht schlechter als mit meinem vorherigen 110/115mm Fully, im artgerechten Gelände natürlich um Welten besser. Mal sehen, ob ich das nach Willingen (3751hm) immer noch sage  

Aber das schöne ist ja, dass mir mit nem 301 noch alle Umbauoptionen offen stehen ...

Gib mal die Erfahrungen mit den Xpedo-Pedalen durch, find sie recht interessant. Hab auch vor, nach Ende der Rennsaison mal Flats zu probieren (bisher nur Klickie-Erfahrungen) und die 2.4er Rons gegen was mit Grip zu tauschen.

Mit den Eggbeater gehts mir genauso, für mich funktionieren sie super, nur sehr wartungsintensiv. Ich wollt einfach mal die neuen mit Nadellager probieren, gabs recht günstig ... 

MaxDD


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2011)

MaxDD schrieb:


> Gib mal die Erfahrungen mit den Xpedo-Pedalen durch, find sie recht interessant.


ich fahr seit anfang der saison (zuerst auf einem cube stereo, jetzt auf dem 301) die face-off. bis dato keine auffaelligkeiten.
das traverse waer mir etwas arg rachitisch. ausserdem hat's entlang der achse keine pins.


----------



## mr proper (25. Mai 2011)

Mein kleines hat auch mal wieder n par Updates bekommen.

Wurde alles mal ein bischen abgerüstet und geht jetzt wieder n bisschen mehr in die Touren ecke da mir das grad am meisten Spaß macht.
Schnell hoch und schnell wieder runter, das Ganze mit einem kleinem wendigem Bike das hier und da mal schwereres Gelände mitmacht, sich aber auf Singeltrails mittlerem Schwierigkeitsgrades am wohlsten fühlt.

Macht auf jeden Fall laune.


----------



## rayc (25. Mai 2011)

@mr proper, gefällt mir sehr 
Mit den Licht, kommt das Rad richtig gut 

Hmm vieleicht doch die LV-Aufkleber drauf machen. :grübeln:
Sieht bei dir gut aus.

Was ist das für ein Aufkleber am Oberrohr?


@MaxDD, die Pedale sind noch nicht bestellt.
Ich brauche auch längere Kettenblattschrauben, da bin noch am suchen was passt. Solange warte ich mit den Bestellen.
Wenn dies Pedale nichts taugen, dann habe ich nur 30 Euro in den Sand gesetzt. Das riskiere ich.
Zu Flats stehe ich sehr gespalten. bergab im langsamen techn. Gelände ein Vorteil, aber bergauf fehlt mir das Ziehen.
Meine letzten beidne schweren verletzungen sin d bei langsamen Tempo (fast im Stand) passiert. Mit Flats hätte ich den Fuss schneller am Boden gehabt. 
hmm, oder lag es daran das ich beidesmal eins von scyllas Bikes gefahren bin? 


ray


----------



## MichiP (25. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Hmm vieleicht doch die LV-Aufkleber drauf machen. :grübeln:
> Sieht bei dir gut aus.



Sein Rad ist aber weiß wenn mich nicht alles täuscht?


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2011)

@mr proper
das ist aber nicht mehr blütenweiß! 

aber so richtig gebrauchte, schmuddelige litevilles sind doch immer am schönsten! dem sieht man den spaß ja quasi an, den es schon gehabt hat


----------



## scylla (25. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> hmm, oder lag es daran das ich beidesmal eins von scyllas Bikes gefahren bin?



die haben sich nur gegen die vergewaltigung mit klickpedalen gewehrt und dir mal eben klarmachen wollen, warum das nichts taugt... scheint ja angekommen zu sein ... nur ein bisschen brutal. die scheinen schlecht erzogen zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbert (25. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @mr proper
> das ist aber nicht mehr blütenweiß!
> 
> aber so richtig gebrauchte, schmuddelige litevilles sind doch immer am schönsten! dem sieht man den spaß ja quasi an, den es schon gehabt hat



na wenn du auf sowas stehst:


----------



## Markka777-2 (25. Mai 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


Ein Oldtimer... Frisch überholt...!


----------



## likelago (25. Mai 2011)

Und so sieht mein Teil aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2011)

likelago schrieb:


> Und so sieht mein Teil aus



Hm, ich sehe nur dein Bike?


----------



## AleXR6 (25. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> aber so richtig gebrauchte, schmuddelige litevilles sind doch immer am schönsten! dem sieht man den spaß ja quasi an, den es schon gehabt hat


Stimmt, halt so wie im wirklichen Leben auch


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Mai 2011)

AleXR6 schrieb:


> Stimmt, halt so wie im wirklichen Leben auch



Oder vielleicht so.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Mai 2011)

Die beiden warten schön länger auf das 601?


----------



## ONE78 (27. Mai 2011)

mal wieder in einer endgültigen version


----------



## rosenland (27. Mai 2011)

Wie kommst du mit 1x9 oder 1x10 zurecht?
Ansonsten schick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (27. Mai 2011)

passt ganz gut, is 1x9 mit 35 zu 11/34.
da ich momentan eher flach-tourig unterwegs bin wird die kassette noch getauscht


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2011)

Das ist die "alte" XTR, oder?
was hast du für ein Kettenblatt verbaut?


----------



## ONE78 (27. Mai 2011)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das ist die "alte" XTR, oder?
> was hast du für ein Kettenblatt verbaut?



ja, kb von hier


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2011)

Das sieht sehr gut aus, Danke!


----------



## titanarm (27. Mai 2011)

Sorry,
ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer passender Kurbel für das Liteville. Die XTR gefällt mir nicht, die Tune Smart Foot kann nicht mit Reset Racing Lagern gefahren werden.
Jetzt ist mir die Race Face Atlas AM ins Auge gestochen. 
Nach diesem Threat http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6026643 soll die Race Face Deus passen. Und da die Atlas der Nachfolger der Deus sein soll ... 
Hat jemand Erfahrung gesammelt (am besten mit MK9).

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar ...


----------



## rmvertex (27. Mai 2011)

Atlas AM passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (27. Mai 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> mal wieder in einer endgültigen version
> .......


 
Vielen Dank, dein Rad hat mir als Anhaltspunkt noch gefehlt! 
Gefällt mir gut mit den blauen Teilen, ich werd meins auch so nach und nach "einbläuen". Bisher habe ich aber nur die Pedale, Spacer, Griffe und Flaschenhalter in dieser Farbe. Es kommen erstmal noch einige rote und silberne Sachen dazu. Im Winter geht dann das ein oder andere Teil zum Eloxieren.


----------



## rammstahl (27. Mai 2011)

`s Triebwerk von mir


----------



## titanarm (27. Mai 2011)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Atlas AM passt.


 
Sexy, sexy!
Was für ein Innenlager wurde verwendet? Das sind die Kettenblätter von Race Face, oder? Wie viel Abstand bleibt zur Kettenstrebe?


----------



## kalaus (27. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Sexy, sexy!
> Was für ein Innenlager wurde verwendet? Das sind die Kettenblätter von Race Face, oder? Wie viel Abstand bleibt zur Kettenstrebe?


Ich will da ja nix madig machen, aber biker-wug hat von Race Face wieder umgerüstet, er dürfte seine Gründe dafür haben.
Frag ihn doch mal warum....
gruß klaus


----------



## biker-wug (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte mit der Atlas AM Probleme, Kettenlinie hat nicht gepaßt, vor allem in Verbindung mit der SCS. Auch hat sich bei mir die Kurbel immer wieder gelockert. Darum hab ich sie runtergemacht. Liegt noch im Keller, wenn einer Bedarf hat. Allerdings hab ich die schwarze mit abriebspuren von den Schuhen. 
Würde auch die Kettenblätter einzeln hergeben, die sind silber.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Sexy, sexy!
> Was für ein Innenlager wurde verwendet? Das sind die Kettenblätter von Race Face, oder? Wie viel Abstand bleibt zur Kettenstrebe?



man muss, glaube ich, schon ein ziemlicher Race Face Fan sein um Gefallen an den Kurbeln zu finden, zumindest an silbernen am schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel.....
ich fand ja schon die silberne XT (bei meinem) grenzwertig
aber die hat wenigstens schwarze Kettenblätter. 
Aber so finde ich das optisch doch eher "unschön" egal ob und wie gut es auch immer funktioniert. 
Eventuell an einem 301 in RAW mag es gut aussehen.


----------



## titanarm (27. Mai 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit der Atlas AM Probleme, Kettenlinie hat nicht gepaßt, vor allem in Verbindung mit der SCS. Auch hat sich bei mir die Kurbel immer wieder gelockert. Darum hab ich sie runtergemacht. Liegt noch im Keller, wenn einer Bedarf hat. Allerdings hab ich die schwarze mit abriebspuren von den Schuhen.
> Würde auch die Kettenblätter einzeln hergeben, die sind silber.


 
Herr Gott!
Gibt es denn überhaupt irgend eine gescheite Kurbel, deren Name nicht mit Shimano oder Tune anfängt und die in das Liteville 301 perfekt passt?



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> man muss, glaube ich, schon ein ziemlicher Race Face Fan sein um Gefallen an den Kurbeln zu finden, zumindest an silbernen am schwarzen Rahmen mit weißer Gabel.....
> ich fand ja schon die silberne XT (bei meinem) grenzwertig
> aber die hat wenigstens schwarze Kettenblätter.
> Aber so finde ich das optisch doch eher "unschön" egal ob und wie gut es auch immer funktioniert.
> Eventuell an einem 301 in RAW mag es gut aussehen.


 
Ich muss eh noch zum Eloxiere, die Wippen des 301er gelbgrün eloxieren lassen. Die Farbe der Kurbel ist also egal, die wird dann matt schwarz eloxiert ...


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Herr Gott!
> Gibt es denn überhaupt irgend eine gescheite Kurbel, deren Name nicht mit Shimano oder Tune anfängt und die in das Liteville 301 perfekt passt?


wie waer's mit der stylo? meine passt.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Mai 2011)

X9 oder X0 sehen auch gut aus.


----------



## titanarm (28. Mai 2011)

Danke, 

für eure vielen Tipps!



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> X9 oder X0 sehen auch gut aus.


 


fatz schrieb:


> wie waer's mit der stylo? meine passt.


 
Leider entfällt die X0, da Carbon ...
Der Übergang zum Spider gefällt mir nicht bei der X9 ...

Und die Truvative Stylo, da fehlt mit irgendwie die "Fräsoptik" ...  

Ich weiß, meine Begründungen sind zum kotzen :kotz:
Aber gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Kurbel?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Ich weiß, meine Begründungen sind zum kotzen :kotz:
> Aber gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Kurbel?


fahr doch ohne, dann kannst dir kette und kassette auch noch sparen. sattel bissi tiefer
und mit den hinterflossen angeschubst. 

sorry, aber bei der steilvorlage....


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2011)

die slx


----------



## titanarm (28. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> fahr doch ohne, dann kannst dir kette und kassette auch noch sparen. sattel bissi tiefer
> und mit den hinterflossen angeschubst.
> 
> sorry, aber bei der steilvorlage....


 
Ich glaube ich muss mein Bike doch nicht zu einem Laufrad umbauen. Zufälligerweise bin ich auf dieses Bild gestoßen! 






Die Kurbel ist ja mal mega geil, die Fräsoptik perfekt. Und die in matt schwarz ein Traum ...

Allerdings gibt es 2 Probleme:
1.) Die Kurbel ist noch nicht auf dem Markt.
2.) Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob die dann passt. 

Die Kurbel wird von Trickstuff gerade entworfen, in Freiburg! Ich werde die mal kontaktieren, wenn die Kurbel zu haben ist. Ich wohne auch in Freiburg, vielleicht kann ich ja mal bei denen vorbeifahren ...

Noch ein Traum, aber vielleicht ...


----------



## tommi101 (28. Mai 2011)

was spricht denn eigentlich generell gegen shimano? das 08/15-design (keine spektakulären fräsarbeiten) oder die weitverbreitete verwendung - sprich, jeder fährt`s ??
ich habe auch schon so einige kurbeln aus dem bezahlbaren segment ausprobiert, sei es race face, fsa, truvativ.....alle machten irgendwann probleme und waren auch meist deutlich schwerer...von der schlechteren schaltperformance mal ganz abgesehen.
ergo: nichts funzt annährend so gut und unauffällig wie die slx oder xt kurbeln. 1-2 mal im jahr ein neues innenlager für 15,- rein und gut is...
eine xtr zu fahren blieb mir bislang verwehrt


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2011)

@titanarm
von Hope soll anscheinend demnächst auch eine Kurbel kommen. Könnte dir von der Optik her auch gefallen...
bis dahin muss du halt noch ein bisschen Laufrad fahren 

(wenn's dir um Funktion, Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit geht, kauf dir für n Appel und Ei eine 970er XTR Kurbel, die gerade aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen jeder loswerden will , und zwecks Optik lass sie dir schwarz eloxieren)


----------



## titanarm (28. Mai 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> was spricht denn eigentlich generell gegen shimano? das 08/15-design (keine spektakulären fräsarbeiten) oder die weitverbreitete verwendung - sprich, jeder fährt`s ??


 
Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Beides trifft zu!
Hört sich zwar blöd an, aber die Shimano Kurbeln sehen irgendwie lieblos aus.



scylla schrieb:


> @titanarm
> von Hope soll anscheinend demnächst auch eine Kurbel kommen. Könnte dir von der Optik her auch gefallen...
> bis dahin muss du halt noch ein bisschen Laufrad fahren


 
Boah, genau meinen Geschmack getroffen!

Allerdings ist die nur für ein Kettenblatt geeignet (glaube ich). So viel Muckis habe ich dann doch nicht in den Beinen.


----------



## RaceFace89 (28. Mai 2011)

Hier mal das MK8 von meinem Kumpel Thorsten (leider unwürdiges Handyfoto)
Es lässt sich einfach nur grandios fahren! 





Sein Shop:
Rad-ikal  Vogelsangweg 17  D-34346 Hann. Münden
Telefon 05541-3 40 36  Handy 0171-4 85 17 63


----------



## rmvertex (28. Mai 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Sexy, sexy!
> Was für ein Innenlager wurde verwendet? Das sind die Kettenblätter von Race Face, oder? Wie viel Abstand bleibt zur Kettenstrebe?


 
Innenlager Race Face X-Type, Kettenblätter Turbine und der Abstand zur Kettenstrebe beträgt 8mm. Q-Faktor 165mm, Kettenlinie 50mm.

@Björn U.: Du hast Recht ich bin ein absoluter Race Face Fan und es tut mir in der Seele weh daß sie Pleite sind.
Die Farbkombi schwarz,silber und weiß ist zugegeben grenzwertig, waren aber alles Teile die ich im Keller hatte. 
Daß es so schlimm aussieht ist mir bis jetzt noch nie aufgefallen, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
Meine Freundin bekommt regelmäßig einen Anfall wenn ich vom Einkaufen zurückkomme und meine neuen Klamotten präsentiere.
Mit Farben und Design hab ich´s nicht so, aber als eingefleischter Techniker geht mir Funktion vor Aussehen.
titanarm hats natürlich schwer sich zu entscheiden bei so vielen schönen Beispielen hier im Litevillerforum.

Also viele Grüße an Alle und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Basteln .


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Mai 2011)

Race Face ist doch gerettet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmvertex (28. Mai 2011)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Race Face ist doch gerettet....


 
Ja wunderbar, freut mich.
Eine Firma die so tief mit dem Mountainbikesport verwurzelt ist hat es verdient weiter zu bestehen.


----------



## thetourist (28. Mai 2011)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Ja wunderbar, freut mich.
> Eine Firma die so tief mit dem Mountainbikesport verwurzelt ist hat es verdient weiter zu bestehen.


----------



## titanarm (28. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen, wie Trickstuff auf meine Fragen antwortet!
Dann entscheide ich mich entgültig ... nach nun mehr als zwei Monaten! 
Ich muss jetzt endlich zum Eloxiere, damit ich hier nicht nur Diskussionen anzettel, sondern auch mal was zur "Gallerie" beitrage ...

Danke an Alle für Eure Tipps/Anmerkungen!
Es hat mir extrem geholfen!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Mai 2011)

Ist das vielleicht ´ne 120er Sid-Gabel?



RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Hier mal das MK8 von meinem Kumpel Thorsten (leider unwürdiges Handyfoto)
> Es lässt sich einfach nur grandios fahren!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mgac (28. Mai 2011)

RaceFace89 schrieb:


> Hier mal das MK8 von meinem Kumpel Thorsten (leider unwürdiges Handyfoto)
> Es lässt sich einfach nur grandios fahren!
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso ist an dem Raf ein negativ geneigter Vorbau mit so nem riesen Space verbaut? Fänd nen geraden Vorbau mit kleinerem Spacer deutlich hübscher...


----------



## holger.frank (28. Mai 2011)

mein 301. MK8 160 Hebel, 150 Revelation, 12.3kg, 10-fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (28. Mai 2011)

mgac schrieb:


> Wieso ist an dem Raf ein negativ geneigter Vorbau mit so nem riesen Space verbaut? Fänd nen geraden Vorbau mit kleinerem Spacer deutlich hübscher...




ich fände das ganze ohne dieses komisch auto auch besser lol


----------



## Hans (28. Mai 2011)

holger.frank schrieb:


> mein 301. MK8 160 Hebel, 150 Revelation, 12.3kg, 10-fach



schön - was hast Du für Kurbel drann?


----------



## M202 (28. Mai 2011)

mokka_ schrieb:


> ich fände das ganze ohne dieses komisch auto auch besser lol


 

...egal, die Mauer gefällt mit ausgesprochen gut


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. Mai 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> schön - was hast Du für Kurbel drann?



Ich würde mal sagen....XTR 970 schwarz eloxiert...vielleicht by madline...


----------



## Sunset (29. Mai 2011)

Mein Mainstream...


----------



## holger.frank (29. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen....XTR 970 schwarz eloxiert...vielleicht by madline...



ist eine XTR 970 schwarz eloxiert (bei Madline). 20er Mountaingoat, 32 Specialites und 36 e13 ohne Zähne -)) als Leichtbau Bash. Gewicht komplett montiert aber ohne Innenlager 625g. 

gruss holger


----------



## Jobo21 (29. Mai 2011)

Hier mal meins am Bodensee, bevor es rauf zum Pfänder ging 





Gruss Franky


----------



## dre (29. Mai 2011)

Sunset schrieb:


> ...



... hast du das "Logo" im Polar selber gebastelt, oder irgenwo her laden können?


----------



## Sunset (29. Mai 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... hast du das "Logo" im Polar selber gebastelt, oder irgenwo her laden können?


 
ist selbst gebastelt.


----------



## Maunzel (29. Mai 2011)

Die Logos kann man mit der Polar Trainingssoftware selbst erstellen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2011)

jo. z.B. auch dieses:







kann ich bei Bedarf aber auch schicken...


----------



## Harald Philipp (30. Mai 2011)

Mein neues Spielzeug. 






301 Mk9. 120mm Federweg. 11,9kg inkl. Pedale.

Gruß aus den Bergen! Harald


----------



## dre (30. Mai 2011)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... habe ich dich mit dem Ding nicht letztens (..erste Maiwoche) in Limone beim warten auf das Boot Richtung Riva getroffen.


----------



## Harald Philipp (30. Mai 2011)

dre schrieb:


> ... habe ich dich mit dem Ding nicht letztens (..erste Maiwoche) in Limone beim warten auf das Boot Richtung Riva getroffen.



Ha, ja, ich war es, aber das Bike war noch der Vorgänger


----------



## Spirit_Moon (30. Mai 2011)

Sieht richtig gefährlich aus, der Kleine . Wie machen sich die 120 mm hinten mit den 150 mm vorne ?


----------



## der-gute (30. Mai 2011)

die alte XTR-Kurbel hat mir grade mit dem Grinder besser gefallen.

fährst du den neuen Megaforce II ?


----------



## titanarm (30. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> die alte XTR-Kurbel hat mir grade mit dem Grinder besser gefallen.



Da stimme ich 100% zu!!!

Alles perfekt, wunderschöne Laufräder ... aber die Kurbel passt irgendwie farblich nicht ins Bild.

Ansonsten TOP


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2011)

ist das ein XS-Rahmen?

...komisch, dass noch gar kein Mecker kam wegen dem aufs Unterrohr geschweißten Oberrohr...


----------



## rosenland (30. Mai 2011)

Ist glaube ich ein S. 

Beim XS wäre der Abstand noch größer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (30. Mai 2011)

Sein MK8 war ein S. Zudem sollte das XS doch ein 24" HR haben!?


----------



## daddy yo yo (30. Mai 2011)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibt's von dem wunderschönen gerät auch ein großes bildchen? 

und warum fährst du ein 120er mit 150er (?) gabel? warum hast du nicht gleich das 140er genommen?


----------



## gotti (30. Mai 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> die alte XTR-Kurbel hat mir grade mit dem Grinder besser gefallen.


Passt der Grinder mit der neuen 980er XTR Kurbel?
In der Anleitung des Grinder stand glaube ich drin, dass das nicht passt.


----------



## titanarm (30. Mai 2011)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

Trickstuff hat mir wie folgt geantwortet:
"unser Kurbelprojekt haben wir jetzt erst mal auf die Warteliste verschoben. Wir haben derzeit extrem viel mit den aktuellen Aufträgen zu tun und können neue Projekte erst nächstes Jahr wieder in Angriff nehmen. SORRY!"

Ich wollte unbedingt diese Kurbel. Aber so lange kann ich kein Laufrad fahren! Sch...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Mai 2011)

Mann, man kann es auch kompliziert machen....nimm eine günstige SLX und gut ist
Damit kannst du rumfahren und wenn du dann eine von den Fräsorgien findest die passt kannst du jederzeit wechseln


----------



## röma (30. Mai 2011)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gefällt sehr ! was sind das für Laufräder? 

grüße,

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Mai 2011)

röma schrieb:


> was sind das für Laufräder?



also auf der VR Felge steht IMHO EXC 1550


----------



## uphillking (30. Mai 2011)

Sämtliche Züge und Leitungen könnte man noch kürzen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

Typisch IBC. Das Rad wird um ein Vielfaches mehr und besser bewegt als jedes andere hier im Thread. Und was macht das IBC? Gibt kluge Ratschläge...

Oder hast du den  vergessen? Dann habe ich nichts gesagt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Typisch IBC. Das Rad wird um ein Vielfaches mehr und besser bewegt als jedes andere hier im Thread. Und was macht das IBC? Gibt kluge Ratschläge...



ich warte noch auf den Ersten der über die Reifen meckert oder ne Variostütze vermisst...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich ja wenigstens nicht alleine


----------



## Freeerider81 (30. Mai 2011)

@Harald:
sehr cooles Rad! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## brigdompteur (30. Mai 2011)

@Harald

eines mit der schönsten Schwarzen LV die ich hier bisher gesehen habe.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## uphillking (30. Mai 2011)

...(Klugschei$ermodus aus).

;-)

Tolles Gerät!


----------



## Elztalbiker (30. Mai 2011)

schließe mich brigdomteur an!

Gruß aus Baden


----------



## Harald Philipp (30. Mai 2011)

Danke für Euer Feedback! Ist ein ziemlich geiles Trailwiesel geworden, mein MK9. 

Heute habe ich eine "Arbeitsgerät Geschichte" mit _Maxi_ gemacht, alle Details bekommt Ihr also demnächst auf der Startseite. Leider gibt die mtb-news.de geeichte Waage etwas mehr Gramm an als meine im Topeak Montageständer integrierte. Knapp über 12kg sinds also offiziell....



> ist das ein XS-Rahmen?


Größe S. 



> und warum fährst du ein 120er mit 150er (?) gabel? warum hast du nicht gleich das 140er genommen?


Nun ja, ich fahre sehr viel mit "leichtem" Hinterrad, bzw. steuere mein Bike größtenteils darüber. Da ists ganz fein, wenns schön direkt ist. Die kurze Wippe macht das Bike quirliger, lässt jede Wurzel zum Absprung werden und erhöht den Anspruch an den Fahrer. Und der Lenkwinkel wird mit der 120er Wippe auch etwas flacher. Fahre inzwischen seit fast 1 Jahr mit kurzem Federweg, und will nicht mehr tauschen!!



> fährst du den neuen Megaforce II


Ja. 40mm. Der Hammer! Macht das Bike ziemlich flach, besonders beim eh schon 2,5cm tieferen MK9 Steuerrohr.



> Passt der Grinder mit der neuen 980er XTR Kurbel?


Passen tut's, nur ausschauen tuts doof.



> was sind das für Laufräder?


EXC1550 Carbon Enduro. Love' em! 



> ich warte noch auf den Ersten der über die Reifen meckert oder ne Variostütze vermisst...


Variostützen helfen relativ wenig beim bergauf tragen. 

Gruß aus den Bergen! Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (30. Mai 2011)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Variostützen helfen relativ wenig beim bergauf tragen.
> 
> Gruß aus den Bergen! Harald



Geile Antwort, aber irgendwie wahr 

Harald, komm in den Spessart! Da trägt man(n) nicht, aber ist in der Stütze variabel


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2011)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> besonders beim eh schon 2,5cm tieferen MK9 Steuerrohr.




auch haben will


----------



## thetourist (30. Mai 2011)

Bin auf Detailfotos gespannt!


----------



## röma (30. Mai 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> also auf der VR Felge steht IMHO EXC 1550



komm du mal in mein alter


----------



## 525Rainer (30. Mai 2011)

offtopic!
deswegen fahr ich harte 140. damit der lenkwinkeln nicht flacher wird.
wie steil so ein winkel mit einer 130-150mm gabel wirklich ist merkt man erst wenn man umsteigt:
wir waren am sonntag in bischofsmais und mein freund und ich haben wieder räder für eine komplette abfahrt getauscht. nur noch geil. man müsste mal ein grösseres tauschtreffen machen. er fährt ein aktuelles tork 180mm mit durolux vorne.
der unterschied ist exorbitant. und ich hab festgestellt ich fahr mit schwerem hinterrad und leichtem vorderrad. beim tork steh ich viel zentraler vorne und baller auf die nassen steine wie sie grad kommen. und da sind dann die muddy marrys extrem wichtig gewesen während tobi mit meinen ardents "leicht" überfordert war. die  abfahrt vorher hat er mich noch gefragt ob die gut grippen... hoho. 
fazit war allerdings von uns beiden dass auch ein auf 180mm aufgeblasenes tork für den aktuell ausgewaschenen zustand der strecken für wirkliches liniendurchsurfen zu windig ist. superenduro, vergiss es. es fehlt einfach der speed den es für die roadgaps usw braucht. den man auf den verblockten anfahrten sehr schwierig zusammenbekommt. ich war überrascht wie wenig 180mm im endeffekt sind wenn man richtig ballert. da ist dann meine CC ente mit gefühlten 30mm (o-ton tobi) wieder vom vorteil weil die geht auch bei wenig speed in die luft wie ein gummiball.
in der freeride steht auch das ein 70er lenker für superenduros fehl am platz ist. bei tobis 74er lenker hatt ich nach kurzer zeit handgeleksschmerzen und ich bring auch kaum zugkraft auf den lenker. lenkerbreite ist für mich genauso wie vorbau eher ein klassenloses ding. da kommts auf die körpergeo mehr an als auf den einsatzbereich.
meines lenkt zickig wie ein formel 1 renner, das tork wie ein fetter lastwagen mit fehlerverzeihendem lenkbereich. o-ton tobi.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ........
> in der freeride steht auch das ein 70er lenker für superenduros fehl am platz ist. bei tobis 74er lenker hatt ich nach kurzer zeit handgeleksschmerzen und ich bring auch kaum zugkraft auf den lenker. ....[/SIZE]



Kann ich in umgekehrter Richtung bestätigen.
Je breiter der Lenker, desto schwerer ist es, zentral Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bringen. Nach 8 Monaten auf 785mm klappt es zwar besser, aber nicht so gut wie mit 700mm.


----------



## rayc (30. Mai 2011)

Lenker ist ein heißes Thema, das habe ich gestern bei einer Tagestour schmerzhaft lernen müssen.

Ich komme mit der 12° Kröpfung auf Dauer nicht zu recht.
Durch hochdrehen kann man es etwas entschärfen.

Es kommt drauf an, wie man auf den Bike sitz, wie lang der Oberkörper und wie lang die Arme sind.

Ich müsste den Lenker sogar umdrehen, damit es passst 
Beim Fahren habe ich die Arme immer angewinkelt, die Ellbogen stehen außen, und entsprechend kommen meine Hände von außen, so wie beim Tippen am Rechner.
Ein breiterer Lenker, längerer Vorbau und weniger Kröpfung entschärf das.
Deswegen habe ich mir jetzt den Vector in 740 mm und 9° bestellt.
Der 680er mit 12° war für mich ein Fehlkauf.
Barends wären aber auch eine Lsg.
Bei scylla sieht das ganze wieder anders aus, sie braucht die 12°.
Bei ihr stehen die Ellbogen in etwa in einer Linie mit ihren Händen.
Klar hat sie schmalere Schultern und weniger Spannweite. Es sind genau 20 cm weniger als bei mir.
Sprich, einfach mal schauen wie man den Lenker greift und entsprechend die Breite und Kröpfung wählen.
Bis mein neuer Lenker da ist, fahre ich erst einmal mit hochgedrehten Lenker. Ich hoffe das taugt.

Ray


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Mai 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Lenker ist ein heißes Thema...



Auch bei mir ist das Cockpit ein heikles Thema, das heikelste seit einem Jahr oder länger...

Zunächst darf es nicht zu tief sein, sonst bekomme ich Ellbogenschmerzen bei längeren Touren,
mein erstes Leiden seit meinem ganzem Leben, toi toi toi!
Also setze ich seit dem MK8 2cm Spacer unter den Vorbau(bei einem 38mm Rise Lenker).

Das andere Ding ist, dass ich mit allzu kurzen Vorbauten nicht zurecht komme am 301...

Einerseits komme ich super zurecht mit einem 90mm Vorbau, 2cm Spacer und 38mm Riser (711mm breit),
andererseits sieht mein Bike mit diesem Cockpit total hässlich aus, ich will es manchmal ganricht fahren,
weil es eben so aussieht, wie es aussieht:





Mit diesem Setup kann ich die höchsten Bunnyhops ziehen und gefühlt unendlich lange, kontrollierte Manuals fahren,
wenn die Geschwindigkeit passt, 200 Meter und mehr sind da locker drin, aber es sieht halt zum :kotz: aus...

Momentan fahre ich einen 75mm Superforce, das sieht schon wesentlich besser aus, aber das Bike passt mir nicht so wirklich,
ich merke jeden mm Veränderung am Cockpit.
Eine tiefe Front ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig, da ich auch so ohne Absenkung jede mir mögliche Steigung hochkomme und auch bergab
genügend Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen kann, evtl. auch durch Anpassung der Fahrposition.

Mit diesem Setup habe ich öfters Schmerzen in den Ellbögen bekommen,
das Cockpit war mir einfach zu tief:





So bin ich eine Zeit lang durch die Gegend gefahren, war aber zu hoch und zu unkontrolliert dank dem 12° Force 1.5 75mm:





Dabei bin ich garnicht mal soo groß (186cm), als dass ich 20mm Spacer unterm Vorbau benötigen würde,
es ist einfach das komische Gefühl der schlechten Kontrolle, wenn die Front zu tief ist oder aber auch zu hoch...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Entweder fahre ich weiterhin mit meinem superkontrollierbaremdreinulleins, welches mir optisch überhaupt nicht taugt,
oder aber ich passe mich den "Forumsstandards" an und kann mit dem Bike nur halbsoviel anstellen und entwickle
mich fahrtechnisch nicht weiter, ein Kompromiss eben...

Es ist kompliziert und sehr spezifisch!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2011)

so rumfahren wie es einem am besten passt, alles andere macht doch keinen Sinn !
zur Not fürs Forum ein paar Bildchen mit dem Forumsstandard machen, wenn das wichtig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (31. Mai 2011)

Ich komme perfekt mit 60mm negativ!/740mm 12° am 140er XL mit vorne 150 klar. So unterschiedlich ist die Welt. Mit 75er hat's nicht gepasst...


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Mai 2011)

Hier mal das neue Bike von meiner Freundin.
MK9 in S





Es werden noch der Lenker, die Griffe, der Hinterreifen und der Bash getauscht. Der Lenekr ist leider im Moment ein Problem, oder wisst ihr, wo man nen Vector Carbon in 740 und 12° bekommt?
Ach ja, es wurde letzte Woche Montags bestellt und wurde Freitag geliefert. Danke hierfür an Uli von Flowride!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Mai 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, es wurde letzte Woche Montags bestellt und wurde Freitag geliefert. Danke hierfür an Uli von Flowride!



Hat er auch 601 am Lager? 
Wieviel FW am Heck? 160mm?


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Mai 2011)

Frag ihn am besten, aber ich glaub noch nicht! 

Nein, es hat 140! Fühlt sich sehr gut an. Vorallem ist es noch verspielter und der Lenkwinkel ist etwas flacher! 
War auch die Empfehlung von Harald.


----------



## MarkusL (31. Mai 2011)

Elztalbiker schrieb:


> Gruß aus Baden


 
Elztalbiker,
wo kommst Du her? Bin aus Bleibach...


----------



## rayc (31. Mai 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist leider im Moment ein Problem, oder wisst ihr, wo man nen Vector Carbon in 740 und 12° bekommt?


Denn hatte ich auch lange erfolglos gesucht.
Habe stattdessen den 680er in 12° genommen.
Lieferbar ist der 740er dagegen in 9°.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Mai 2011)

Bei breiten Lenkern könnte es so sein, dass sich dadurch auf die Schultern ungünstige Kräfte auswirken, weil der Winkel Torso/Arme größer wird. Ansonsten werden breite Lenker ja auch gefahren, um wieder mehr Druck auf's Vorderrad zu bekommen. Je breiter der Lenker, desto weiter muss der Oberkörper nach vorne. Ein paar kg macht das auch aus. Und natürlich brauchen die DH-Jungs die breiten Lenker schon alleine wegen der kurzen Vorbauten zusammen mit den flachen Lenkwinkeln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

In Kurven gezielt Druck auf Vorderrad bringen ist eindeutig schwerer.
Gerade von oben ist das kein Unterschied.


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2011)

@RockyRider
ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Mit einem sehr breiten Lenker Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen ist um einiges schwieriger als mit kürzerem Lenker+längerem Vorbau. Warum weiß ich nicht, gehe davon aus, dass es mit der "gespreizten" Armhaltung zusammenhängt, durch die man nicht so viel Kraft "geradeaus" aufwenden kann. Bergab hab ich mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt und bekomme auch den richtigen Druck hin. Kurven sind also kein Problem mehr.
Bergauf merke ich es allerdings sehr. Mit dem 760er Vector, den ich momentan am 901 dran habe, steige ich bei entsprechender Steilheit wesentlich früher ab als mit dem 680er Vector der vorher drauf war. Einfach, weil es sich manchmal doch recht verkrampft anfühlt, das Vorderrad mit dem breiten Lenker auf den Boden zu drücken und das entsprechend Körner kostet. 
Trotzdem will ich nicht mehr zurück in der Lenkerbreite, weil die anderen Vorteile überwiegen. Gerade wenn man nicht die allermeiste Kraft im Oberkörper hat fühlt es sich doch viel kontrollierter und sicherer an durch den langen Hebel und den dadurch minimierten Kraftaufwand. Besonders in verblocktem, technischem Gelände, wenn man manchmal fast im Stillstand das Vorderrad rumrobben muss. (Ich warte auch sehnsüchtig darauf, dass endlich der 740mm Vector in 12° wieder erhältlich ist, damit ich auch noch am HT umrüsten kann )


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich spüre den Unterschied nur in Kurven, wenn ich das Bike runter drücke.
Ich denke, es ist rein pysikalisch zu erklären.

Trotzdem möchte ich die 785mm an 60mm nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. Mai 2011)

Und ich fahre 60 mm und 680 mm und ehrlich gesagt dürfte der Lenker keinen cm breiter sein. Dafür ist der Rahmen eine Nummer größer als üblich.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch von einem 685er Lenker mit 90er Vorbau auf 750 und 60 mm umgestiegen. Zunächst wars ungewohnt aber von Beginn an nicht störend. Jetzt nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit will ich nicht mehr zurück, zumindest nicht an Rädern, mit denen ich schwierigeres Gelände anfahre.
Ich bin aber auch 190 groß und hab Affenarme..., wenn ich jetzt "nur" 1,60m lang wäre, weiss ich nicht, ob mir ergonomisch ein derart breiter Lenker helfen würde. Das ist ja irgendwie so, als ob ich jetzt ne Meterstange dranschrauben würde, oder kommt mir das nur so vor? Scylla, sag was


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Mein Bruder ist 1,65m groß und hat auch so einen Langen.
Er will auch keinen Kürzeren mehr haben


----------



## rayc (31. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist 1,65m groß und hat auch so einen Langen.
> Er will auch keinen Kürzeren mehr haben



Das kann Mann durchaus verstehen.


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch von einem 685er Lenker mit 90er Vorbau auf 750 und 60 mm umgestiegen. Zunächst wars ungewohnt aber von Beginn an nicht störend. Jetzt nach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit will ich nicht mehr zurück, zumindest nicht an Rädern, mit denen ich schwierigeres Gelände anfahre.
> Ich bin aber auch 190 groß und hab Affenarme..., wenn ich jetzt "nur" 1,60m lang wäre, weiss ich nicht, ob mir ergonomisch ein derart breiter Lenker helfen würde. Das ist ja irgendwie so, als ob ich jetzt ne Meterstange dranschrauben würde, oder kommt mir das nur so vor? Scylla, sag was



Hey, nicht kleiner machen, als ich bin  ... sind immerhin 170 
Allerdings erschreckend, wie groß der Unterschied in der Armlänge ist. Rayc ist eigentlich nur 3 cm größer, hat aber doch eine bestimmt 20cm größere Arm-Spannweite als ich  Trotzdem fühle ich mich mit breiten Lenkern wohl, während er schon den 680er Vector als "monsterbreit" beschrieben hat. Unterschiedliche Ansichten halt, und wahrscheinlich auch teils Gewöhnung. 
Anfangs bin ich mit >70cm gar nicht klar gekommen und war auf der ersten Tour nur am Fluchen, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, keine Kontrolle mehr zu haben und überall hängen zu bleiben. Das "Null-Kontrolle" Gefühl hat sich aber nach der zweiten-dritten Tour gelegt und eher ins Gegenteil umgekehrt. Das Hängenbleib-Problem wird allerdings wohl immer weiter bestehen, vor allem in unseren heimischen Mittelgebirgs-Wäldern. Irgendwo gibts immer eine Stelle, wo ein Baum im Weg steht etc, und wo man das Rad dann schon ziemlich ankippen muss bzw. sehr gut zirklen muss um vorbei zu kommen  Aber macht nichts, so häufig sind diese Stellen auch nicht. Aber breiter als der 760er Lenker muss es wirklich nicht mehr werden. 780 war schon too much, daran kann ich mich beim besten Willen auch am DH-Bike nicht mehr gewöhnen! 740 mm ist wohl mein momentanes Optimum. Also auch kleine Leute können ruhig mal breite Lenker probieren  ... zur Not kann man ja immer noch eine Säge zu Hilfe nehmen!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist 1,65m groß und hat auch so einen Langen.
> Er will auch keinen Kürzeren mehr haben



hatte er denn vorher einen Kurzen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist 1,65m groß und hat auch so einen Langen.
> Er will auch keinen Kürzeren mehr haben








ich bin derzeit bei 70cm Lenkerbreite und (wenig schönem) 60mm/10° Vorbau angekommen, der 75mm/6° Syntace war mir zu "lang". 
Breiter möchte ich nicht, mich hat es Anfang vom Jahr mal derbe abgeworfen weil ich mit der rechten Seite hängen geblieben bin. Das hat mich zum Glück nur meine fast neuen Winterhandschuhe gekostet aber seitdem bin ich dem Breitenwahn eher skeptisch gegenüber. Auch da ich einige Strecken fahre, auf denen es jetzt schon eng an den Bäumen etc. vorbeigeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte anfangs meien Schwierigkeit in Kehren.
ich habe zu wenig eingelenkt.
Gab ab und an mal ein Ritt ins Kraut.


----------



## haubert (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

meine Freundin und ich fahren dan 800er faltbar 12°, gekürzt auf 760mm, weil ich probleme hatte das lange Ding ohne Beschädigungen in den Kofferraum zu zirkeln. Aber 800 war definitiv noch besser zu fahren.
Der Vorbau muss dann halt kürzer als 60mm werden.
Selbst auf meinen Carbonhardtail für Marathons fahre ich jetzt 760 mit kurzem Vorbau und ich muss sagen, der kommt auch nicht mehr ab.

Mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad kommt von selbst, wenn man nicht nur den breiteren Lenker und den kurzen Vorbau hat, sondern auch gleichzeitig die Spacer unter entfernt unnd/oder den Vorbau im Winkel nach unten dreht. So hat man auch beim Uphill keine Einbusen.
Gewöhningsbedürftig sind nur die höheren Stützkräfte bei normalen ebenen Fahrten, welche ich ausgleiche, in dem ich einfach meine Gabel auf 160 lasse. Taveln muss ich nur noch wenn es wirklich steil wird.


----------



## berkel (31. Mai 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> offtopic!
> wie steil so ein winkel mit einer 130-150mm gabel wirklich ist merkt man erst wenn man umsteigt:
> wir waren am sonntag in bischofsmais und mein freund und ich haben wieder räder für eine komplette abfahrt getauscht. nur noch geil. man müsste mal ein grösseres tauschtreffen machen.


Lustig, das habe ich gerade erst gedacht als ich die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Tourenbike gemacht habe. Obwohl auch da die Geo eher DH-mäßig ist, ist es im Vergleich zu meinem flachen 901 super quirlig (mir kann der LW eigentlich fast gar nicht flach genug sein; mit dem RR schneide ich dann regelmäßig Kurven innen ab weil das Rad unerwartet viel zu stark einlenkt). Da kam mir dann in den Sinn, ich müsste mal mit dir das Bike tauschen und eine schwierige Abfahrt runter fahren. Wahrscheinlich würden wir uns beide übel ablegen .
Ich bin am Do. am Geißkopf, mal sehen wie ich da mit meinem Lastwagen zurecht komme .


----------



## Freeerider81 (31. Mai 2011)

Galerie???


----------



## der-gute (31. Mai 2011)

eat this:





im Winterschlaf und so nie wieder gesehen ;-)


----------



## Elztalbiker (31. Mai 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Elztalbiker,
> wo kommst Du her? Bin aus Bleibach...



OT: Gutach

Am kommenden Freitag darf ich bei Harald Glaser (Sulzburg) den LRS abholen und nächste Woche geht es an den finalen Aufbau. Wenn das Bike steht, können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen, wenn du magst.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Mai 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Galerie???



Hast ja recht, aber erstens ist die Unterhaltung doch mal ganz angenehm und zweitens stellt doch eh keiner ein Foto ein..., oder haste grad eines parat?


Zum Lenker:
Ich find die 750 mm für mein AM im Moment genau richtig in Verbindung mit dem kurzen Vorbau. Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile für meine Fahrweise bei weitem!

Schönen Abend!


----------



## 147ar (31. Mai 2011)

so auch Zuwachs bekommen das MK 9 s meiner Frau


----------



## 861markus (31. Mai 2011)

SEHR Chic, ich find das blau riesig!
Wer auch immer die Kurbel eloxiert hat, gute Arbeit, mit der Stahlwelle nicht das Säurebad und die Welle selber zu ruinieren ist knifflig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (31. Mai 2011)

beide "S"?
bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## 147ar (31. Mai 2011)

einmal m bei 175cm 
und einmal s bei 168cm


----------



## AleXR6 (31. Mai 2011)

Das L hat keine Verbindung zwischen Ober- und Sattelrohr mehr?


----------



## thetourist (31. Mai 2011)

Wenn man das Bild in der höchsten Auflösung anschaut, sieht man das dort M neben dem 301 auf dem Oberrohr steht.


----------



## M202 (1. Juni 2011)

147ar schrieb:


> so auch Zuwachs bekommen das MK 9 s meiner Frau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Echt cool, vor allem die Kurbel. So ähnlich stelle ich mir das bei meinem auch vor. Darf man fragen wer das eloxiert hat und wieviel der Spass gekostet hat? Gern auch per PM.


----------



## 147ar (1. Juni 2011)

teile und kurbel hat madline hier im ibc gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotspice (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo hier bin ich 



bin gestern Abend leider nicht fertig geworden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2011)

neben den Pedalen montieren würde ich vor der ersten Ausfahrt aber noch den Sattel ausrichten


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2011)

Und ich würde noch eine Kette montieren und die Bremshebel in eine verwendbare Position bringen *g* Ansonsten: Hat etwas vom Ur-301!


----------



## rallleb (1. Juni 2011)

@ hotspice
Reifen sind ja dein Bier, aber auf jedenfall andersrum, also 2,4er vorne.
Der Grip vorne, ist immer wichtiger wie hinten.
Son blödsinn hab ich auch mal gemacht, danach war's Schlüsselbein durch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2011)

irgendwo im Pfälzerwald......


----------



## hotspice (1. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> neben den Pedalen montieren würde ich vor der ersten Ausfahrt aber noch den Sattel ausrichten




Oh je ich höre Dich schon schimpfen wenn ich die Übergangspedale drann hab


----------



## rayc (1. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> irgendwo im Pfälzerwald......


Ich erkenne es aber sofort wieder 

ray


----------



## hotspice (1. Juni 2011)

Das ist jetzt erst mal die Version MK9.1 
Über Pedale nix sagen bitte, hatte gerade keine anderen zum Einstellen da.
Gewicht 12,4 so wie es da steht, bin ich voll zufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2011)

Jetzt hast du genug Fotos gemacht.
Setz dich drauf fahr............

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Oki-Loki (2. Juni 2011)

147ar schrieb:


> so auch Zuwachs bekommen das MK 9 s





Welche Tricon sind das? Die XM 1550? Zufrieden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (2. Juni 2011)

Fahr jetzt nur noch Chainless, ist absolut geräuschlos und das Kabel das den Boden (Sensor)berührt brauch ich für das komplett elektonisch gesteuerte Fahrwerk, wird aber in der Serie noch dezenter verlegt.


----------



## Oki-Loki (2. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Chainless



*wow*

...Ritzel dient als Gegengewicht zur Bremse, richtig? (würd'st ja sonst umfallen...)


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2011)

@helium:was ist das fuer ein daempfer? fox?


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (2. Juni 2011)

echt schöne Bikes dabei.


----------



## wildermarkus (2. Juni 2011)

@Helium

Deine auswahl an Laufrädern müsste man haben!!
Welcher Dämpfer ist das genau?Tune??

Gruß


----------



## Elztalbiker (2. Juni 2011)

@Helium

Was taugt die Bremse?


----------



## Helium (2. Juni 2011)

Hab die Bremse neu hingeschraubt, kann dadurch bis auf den knallharten Druckpunkt und ein super Verarbeitung noch nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Juni 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt erst mal die Version MK9.1
> Über Pedale nix sagen bitte, hatte gerade keine anderen zum Einstellen da.
> Gewicht 12,4 so wie es da steht, bin ich voll zufrieden.



Mit den Laufrädern, der Magura-Bremse und unter Berücksichtigung der restlichen Ausstattung kannst Du guten Gewissens 1 - 1,5 kg draufrechnen


----------



## 147ar (2. Juni 2011)

Oki-Loki schrieb:


> Welche Tricon sind das? Die XM 1550? Zufrieden??




ja sind xm 1550 Tricon 

hab sie schon fast ein jahr und bin voll zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oki-Loki (3. Juni 2011)

147ar schrieb:


> 1550 Tricon



Danke! Hast Du 'ne Ahnung welche die max. empfohlene Reifenbreite ist? DT schweigt sich dazu leider aus.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2011)

Zwei kleine änderungen noch gemacht.
Rock Guard und SCS.
Die SCS funksoniert perfekt.










Gruss .Und schöne Trails euch allen.


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2011)




----------



## thetourist (4. Juni 2011)

Schönes Bike! 

Was sind das genau für Reifen?


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2011)

danke! find ich auch 







breite über alles 60mm auf dieser felge.
bin bisher nur bei trockenheit gefahren, und da ist er absolut klasse.
rollt subjektiv besser wir norbert nix und fatal bert in gleichen größen und hat deutlich besseren grip. 
allerdings etwas weniger eigendämpfung da nicht so hoch bauend wie schwalbe und conti, musste meine zugstufe etwas nachregulieren.

ciao
flo


----------



## Muffley (4. Juni 2011)

Oki-Loki schrieb:


> Danke! Hast Du 'ne Ahnung welche die max. empfohlene Reifenbreite ist? DT schweigt sich dazu leider aus.



auf meinen Tricon ist ein Aufkleber drauf der sagt: max. 2,25", es gehen aber auch 2.35 oder 2.4er, wenn man nicht total "low pressure"-mässig unterwegs ist. Ich fahre z.B. 2.4er Ardent und 2.4er Rubber Queen auf dem Tricon LRS und das funktioniert bei 2.0 bar Luftdruck problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobo21 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Nachbar (Muffley)

Auf dem Tricon nur 2,25?
Von welchem Tricon redest du?
Ich hab die XM1550, und da ist kein Aufkleber dran. Ausserdem war in irgend einem Biketest von 2,4" die Rede.

Gruss Franky


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2011)

Habt ihr keine ETRO angabe auf den Felgenstickern?
Außenbreite soll lt HP bei 26mm sein...Innenbreite also entweder 19 oder 21mm...mit 21 kann man 2,4er drauf machen,mit 19mm,würde ich es knicken, braucht zuviel Druck.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (4. Juni 2011)

schöne altherrenschaukel die du da hast flo! bischen bunt vlt, gelbe ventilkappen und felgendecals... sic! und die bremsen...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Juni 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


>



Kanns sein, dass der Vorderreifen falsch herum montiert ist?
Wegen den Angeschrägten Stollen meine ich...

Ansonsten eine schicke Kiste...
Vorbaulänge?
Lenkerbreite?
Federweg hinten 140mm, richtig?


----------



## Muffley (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jobo21,

ich war grade nochmal im Keller, da ich mir auch nicht mehr 100% sicher war, aber auf meinem XM 1550 ist tatsächlich dieser Aufkleber drauf:


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Juni 2011)

der panaracer ist nicht richtungsgebunden. hab ihn jetzt mal so drauf, umdrehen ist in planung. 

140er mit 90mm vorbau (75 war mir zu kurz, bin sonst eher retrophil unterwegs), 740er lenker stückweise auf 710 reduziert - jetzt perfektes wohlfühlen 

und ja es ist einfach geil 

@ feri, du bist nur neidisch weil ich so geschmackvolle räder aufbauen kann


----------



## Jobo21 (4. Juni 2011)

@Muffley
Dann muss ich auch mal genauer nachschaun.


----------



## wildermarkus (4. Juni 2011)

@ Flo

was ist das vorne für eine Felge?

gruß


----------



## thetourist (4. Juni 2011)

Alex Rims XED44



wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Flo
> 
> was ist das vorne für eine Felge?
> 
> gruß


----------



## knicksiknacksi (4. Juni 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> @ feri, du bist nur neidisch weil ich so geschmackvolle räder aufbauen kann



naja, abgesehen vom domino-bonti, was zugegebenermaßen sehr hübsch war, hab ich ja von dir sonst nix gesehen... ist ja auch einfacher classicschei$$dreck zusammenzustecken als diese teufelszeug...

bald hab ich mehr zeit, dann komm ich wieder öfter an den see...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbstl78 (5. Juni 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> danke! find ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie schwer ist der gummi?


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Juni 2011)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> wie schwer ist der gummi?



742 und 746 gr.


----------



## Oki-Loki (5. Juni 2011)

Muffley schrieb:


> war grade nochmal im Keller



...Danke Euch!


----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. Juni 2011)

MoinMoin Liteviller

Mal wieder eins mit Lefty.
Es geht auch ohne Adapterlösungen!
Ich persönlich hasse das,weils so zusammengebastelt aussieht....
Daher hab ich nach langer Suche und mit etwas Geduld+Glück die passende Gabel in nem hervorragenden Zustand+dem endgeilen Steuerrohr/Brücke von Project 3-2-1 aus USA inner Bucht erstanden,sogar von ein und demselben Verkäufer!
Aber schaut selbst:


























Es fährt sich sowas von Hammermäßig,steif,feinstes Ansprechverhalten,nahezu wartungsfrei und geilste Optik!
Ich kann ganz klar sagen,es ist die einzigste Gabel die mit dem 301-Hinterbau mithalten kann und die beste die ich je gefahren bin nach der German Answer!Trotz nur 110mm Fw....
Der einzige Nachteil ist der etwas aufwändige Einbau,aber man machts ja eh nur einmal und das vergißt man nach der ersten Fahrt extrem schnell!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## fatz (6. Juni 2011)

SHIVER schrieb:


> und geilste Optik!


na ueber die optik einer lefty kann man streiten. ich find die dinger ziemlich 
schraeg. aber ich muss mir ja auch keine dranbauen.....


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. Juni 2011)

geilste Optik! Geschmäcker sind zum Glück verschieden.Ohne Hörnchen siehts warscheinlich um klassen besser aus.Trotzdem viel Spass damit.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

bei der Lefty gibt es nur zwei Lager. Die sie lieben und die sie schrecklich finden
da ich selbst zu letzteren gehöre finde ich sie an einem 301 auch eher schräg bis optisch schrecklich, egal ob technisch vielleicht top. Ich würde mir nie eine ans Bike schrauben.


----------



## MichiP (6. Juni 2011)

Pro Lefty, ich mag es leiden.

Kollege vorher mit den Villakunterbuntlaufradsatz find ich viel bescheidener.


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

@ZeFlo
Ein Rasta-Rad! Ich mag's 
Nur der Rahmen passt nicht!  Da gehört ein schwarzer Elox-Rahmen dran, damit die bunten Teile besser vorstechen!

Meins sieht momentan farblich ähnlich aus... goldenes Schaltwerk/Pedale, grüne Hope-Bremse, rote Aufkleber an Felgen und Dämpfer. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch jemand, der mir im nächsten Winter den Umlenkhebel in dem Hope-Grün eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2011)

Nach ein bischen Teiletauscherei hier jetzt mal fertig aufgebaut mein "EinsfürallesRad 2011"
Kurze Teileliste:
Rahmen: 301 MK9L 160mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Gabel: Lyrik Coil 170mm DH 
Laufräder: steht ja drauf
Bremse: XTR 2011 203/180
Kurbel: XTR 2011 dreifach-umgebaut auf 22/32
Schaltwerk: XTR2011 (wird noch gegen das 2012er ersetzt) 
Kassette: Sram XX 11/36
Kette: Sram 1091R

Gewicht: glaubt eh keiner


----------



## Gehhilfe (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Nach ein bischen Teiletauscherei hier jetzt mal fertig aufgebaut mein "EinsfürallesRad 2011"
> .......
> 
> *Gewicht: glaubt eh keiner*
> ...


 

ich glaub alles was hier geschrieben wird


----------



## rosenland (6. Juni 2011)

@ Helium, 

Willst du die SCS montiert lassen wenn du das 2012er XTR Schaltwerk verbaut hast?

Das Schaltwerk steht auch auf meiner Liste für die nächsten Wochen. 
Ich will aber das SCS abschrauben.


----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2011)

Hab das 2012er schon an einem anderen Rad getestet und ich glaub das es dann ohne gehen könnte(Am Testrad war keine Führung montiert und die Kette hat gehalten). Jedoch ist das Schaltverhalten in der vorgespannten Stellung schlechter (anders, sehr hart)als im Normalmodus, hoffe daß das Schaltwerk nächste Woche da ist, dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## rosenland (6. Juni 2011)

Klingt gut. Danke
Kannst ja dann was dazu schreiben...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Juni 2011)

@helium: 

Rück schon mit der Sprache raus, was die Kiste wiegt 

Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, dass du die 3 fach XTR anstelle der 2 fach montiert hast. Wurden an dem Rp23 irgendwelche Anpassungen vorgenommen oder ist der noch Serie ?

Bis auf die LR ein geiles 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (6. Juni 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @helium:
> 
> Wurden an dem Rp23 irgendwelche Anpassungen vorgenommen oder ist der noch Serie ?



Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren! Und: Was für Buchsen hast du genommen/müssen da ran?


----------



## cypoman (6. Juni 2011)

Nur eine kurze Frage: Warum hast Du die Vorderradbremse auf der rechten Seite ???


----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2011)

Hab mir den RP 23 nur testweise von einem Freund geliehen, aber für richtige Fahreindrücke müssen erst ein paar Rippchen wieder zusammenwachsen


----------



## heyho (6. Juni 2011)

@helium: Krasse Bilder, sieht aus wie gerendert. Das V am Unterrohr glüht sogar


----------



## ZeFlo (6. Juni 2011)

cypoman schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Frage: Warum hast Du die Vorderradbremse auf der rechten Seite ???



weil sie genau da hin gehört.
jahrzehntelanges mopped fahren prägt  

die wichtigste bremse am rad sollte, meiner bescheidenen meinung nach, mit der hand bedient werden in der man die besten reflexe/gefühl hat.
bei rechtshändern ist das in der regel die rechte hand.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

cypoman schrieb:


> Nur eine kurze Frage: Warum hast Du die Vorderradbremse auf der rechten Seite ???



Motorradfahrer !
die haben die Bremshebel gerne genauso wie an den Mopeds, da muss man nicht soviel denken welcher Hebel jetzt wo bremst....


----------



## Hagen3000 (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Hab mir den RP 23 nur testweise von einem Freund geliehen, aber für richtige Fahreindrücke müssen erst ein paar Rippchen wieder zusammenwachsen



Oh  Dann mal gute Besserung! 

Wie hast du du das mit den Buchsen für den Fox gemacht?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Hab mir den RP 23 nur testweise von einem Freund geliehen, aber für richtige Fahreindrücke müssen erst ein paar Rippchen wieder zusammenwachsen



Dann wünsche ich erstmal gute Besserung.


----------



## thetourist (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Hab mir den RP 23 nur testweise von einem Freund geliehen, aber für richtige Fahreindrücke müssen erst ein paar Rippchen wieder zusammenwachsen



Was haste angestellt?? Gute Besserung und Kompliment zum schönen Bike.


----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche
Wird schon wieder, ist ja schon wieder drei Wochen her. Wie es zum Sturz kam äußere ich mich lieber nicht, sonst krieg ich gleich wieder nen Anfall.

@Spirit Moon
Grund für die dreifach Kurbel war der Preis, da bin ich günstiger rangekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Grund für die dreifach Kurbel war der Preis, da bin ich günstiger rangekommen.



Preis? Deine Räder sehen immer so aus, als würdest du dieses Wort nicht kennen


----------



## langer.andi (6. Juni 2011)

@Helium:
Schönes Bike!
Warum der Wechsel vom EXC zum Easton LRS?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Preis? Deine Räder sehen immer so aus, als würdest du dieses Wort nicht kennen



Und das von jemanden der mehr Fahrräder hat, als ich Speichen in den Laufrädern. 

Es sei dir gegönnt


----------



## scylla (6. Juni 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Und das von jemanden der mehr Fahrräder hat, als ich Speichen in den Laufrädern.
> 
> Es sei dir gegönnt



Fährst du Xentis Carbon Räder?


----------



## wildermarkus (6. Juni 2011)

@Helium


Was ist aus der DT Gabel geworden?
Ist die Lyrik besser?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## ONE78 (6. Juni 2011)

nu sag schon, was wiegts?


----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2011)

Besser-schlechter, ja die 170mm Lyrik Coil Gabel ist von der reinen Federarbeit besser, aber auch 650 Gramm schwerer als die DT, das Mehrgewicht an der Front merkt man genauso deutlich wie die bessere Federungsperformance der Stahlfedergabel. Kommt einfach auf den Aufbau des 301 an, wenn ich mal wieder auf 140mm Hebel umbaue kommt die DT an die Front, aktuell mit den 160mm Hebeln passt halt eine 170er Gabel perfekt, aber auch da kommt demnächst was leichteres mit ähnlichem Potential rein, da ich die leichte Front doch etwas vermisse und das obwohl die 170er Coil Lyrik das beste an Gabel in der Klasse ist was ich bisher fahren durfte.


@one78
ich sag nur mit der hoffentlich nächste Woche ankommenden 170mm BOS Deville fällt die 12kg Marke


----------



## rayc (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Besser-schlechter, ja die 170mm Lyrik Coil Gabel ist von der reinen Federarbeit besser, aber ...das Mehrgewicht an der Front merkt man genauso deutlich wie die bessere Federungsperformance der Stahlfedergabel. Kommt einfach auf den Aufbau des 301 an...
> ...
> ich sag nur mit der hoffentlich nächste Woche ankommenden 170mm BOS Deville fällt die 12kg Marke



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.
Obwohl ich die Lyrik Coil 170mm mit zu harter Feder und ungetunt fahre, kann sie schon überzeugen.
Aber das Mehrgewicht irritiert mich beim Zirkeln um Kleinkram schon. Auch wenn ich das Rad neige habe ich das Gefühl dass das Rad kippt.
Aber es wird besser.
Inzwischen habe ich alle Teile da um die Lyrik zu tunen und auf U-Turn mit 172mm umzubauen.

Auf deine Einschätzung der 170er Deville bin ich sehr gespannt.
Es fehlt immer noch eine Absenkung als Kletterhilfe, aber inzwischen würde ich sagen mit 160er Hebel kann man das durchaus kompensieren.
Mit Absenkung ist das Klettern aber kräfteschonender.

Ups, sehe gerade das ist gar nicht der Gabelthread 

ray


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @one78
> ich sag nur mit der hoffentlich nächste Woche ankommenden 170mm BOS Deville fällt die 12kg Marke



wer jetzt noch eine BOS haben will bestellt besser gleich. wenn helium seinen neuen wahnsinns 301 aufbau hochlädt ist das ding ausverkauft. (maby mit neuen wahnsinnslaufrädern?) wenn ja, auf was muss deine frau verzichten. spühlmaschine oder kühlschrank?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

wo gibt es denn die 2012er 170mm Deville ?


----------



## Helium (6. Juni 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> (maby mit neuen wahnsinnslaufrädern?) wenn ja, auf was muss deine frau verzichten. spühlmaschine oder kühlschrank?



Leider musste ich wegen dem Kühlschrank und der Spülmaschine auf die WahnsinnsLR verzichten


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juni 2011)

Solange die Deville nicht als tapered Version kommt, ist sie doch eh uninteressant!

@Hagen3000:

Das mit den Buchsen ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss sich halt welche von einem Dreher anfertigen lassen...

Habe hier auch schon jeweils einen Satz für XFusion, Manitou und Fox&MZ&RS bereitliegen, falls ich mal wieder in den Wechselwahn komme


----------



## ribisl (7. Juni 2011)

gelistet ist sie ja schon bei sports nut, nur verfügbar halt nicht! Für mich kommt auch nur die tapered in Frage!


----------



## likelago (7. Juni 2011)

Hi Liteviller
War gerade bei Sport Nut auf der Homepage, sehe aber nur was von einer 160mm Deville.

Wo ist die 170mm Variante...???

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. Juni 2011)

likelago schrieb:


> Hi Liteviller
> War gerade bei Sport Nut auf der Homepage, sehe aber nur was von einer 160mm Deville.
> 
> Wo ist die 170mm Variante...???
> ...



Augen auf ! 

http://webshop.sports-nut.de/ItemView.action?number=BO-FRK-0033


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (7. Juni 2011)

ich versteh die aufregen bezüglich der tapered nicht. Bei sport nuts gibt es die deville ja auch als tapered.


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juni 2011)

Schöne Gabel, bin mal auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!!


----------



## ribisl (7. Juni 2011)

ich_bins schrieb:


> ich versteh die aufregen bezüglich der tapered nicht. Bei sport nuts gibt es die deville ja auch als tapered.



Ja eh - aber die Verfügbarkeit!


----------



## daddy yo yo (7. Juni 2011)

@Helium: das kommt meinem Traum-Setup schon ziemlich nahe! LRS hätte ich in schwarz genommen, die BOS Deville in 160mm (warum hast Du Dich für die 170mm entschieden?) und andere Bremsen - ansonsten todschick das Gerät!!! Sogar die goldenen LR gefallen mir richtig gut... 

2 Fragen hätte ich aber noch:
- Hast Du an der Lyrik ne 15 oder 20mm Achse? Weißt Du, ob die 20mm Haven umrüstbar sind auf QR15 (oder umgekehrt)?
- Weißt Du, ob die BOS Deville leicht umgebaut werden können von 140 auf 160mm bzw. umgekehrt? Bei Rock Shox ging das ja mal eine Zeit lang recht einfach mit Spacern...


----------



## Helium (7. Juni 2011)

Zur Gabel:
Mir taugt die Geo einfach mit der 170mm Gabel(nur der Sitzwinkel könnt noch ein halbes bis ein Grad steiler sein), sonst super.
Nach einigen Testfahrten mit der BOS (verbaut in einem Santa Nomad)merkt man daß die einfach ins 301 muß, passt super zum progressiven Hinterbau, ist auch ein Steinsauger wie das 301. Luftdruck lt. BOS Anleitung eingestellt meint man im Stand zuerst das sie viel zu hart ist, auf dem Trail passt es dann aber, das Teil will gefordert werden, ist keine Komfortgabel sondern eine richtige Baby DH Race Gabel, der Abtauchen an Stufen, was sonst bei den Luftgabeln stört völlig fremd ist.
Freu mich schon richtig auf das Teil

Zur Bremse:
Die Bremse war für mich der Grund von Sram auf komplett Shimano umzubauen(wollte unbedigt Matchmaker), da ich die Bremse(ohne die Ice-Tec Scheiben) extrem gut finde. Konnte mich bisher auch nie mit dem Shimano Servo-Wave anfreunden, aber die XTR passt mir wirklich super, mal sehen was die Zeit bringt.

Zu den Laufrädern:
Meine sind 20mm Steckachse, ob umbauen funktioniert, keine Ahnung.
Hätte die Laufräder ja auch in schwarz bekommen können, find aber das alles am Rad einigermaßen zusammen passen sollte, nur die Laufräder sehe ich da als Ausnahme, die dürfen ruhig wegstechen, fand auch die grünen Spanks geil im schwarzen Liteville, ist aber sicher Geschmacks-und Ansichtssache.


----------



## Hans (7. Juni 2011)

Du hast das Gewicht vergessen


----------



## Goddi8 (7. Juni 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> 742 und 746 gr.



Hi Zeflo, wo gibts die denn und fährst du sie tubeless?


----------



## rayc (7. Juni 2011)

Die neue XTR Bremse, wie verhält sich diese zur alten XTR?

Ray


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juni 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi Zeflo, wo gibts die denn und fährst du sie tubeless?



...zumindest die erste Frage kann Google beantworten...
Manchmal kann es wirklich schwer sein das Internet zu bedienen


----------



## Goddi8 (7. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...zumindest die erste Frage kann Google beantworten...
> Manchmal kann es wirklich schwer sein das Internet zu bedienen



Schlaumeier 
Google sagt höchsten wo es die geben könnte aber nicht wo es sie auch tatsächlich gibt.

Und zeig mir mal bitte wie Du das Internet bedienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juni 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Schlaumeier
> Google sagt höchsten wo es die geben könnte aber nicht wo es sie auch tatsächlich gibt.
> 
> Und zeig mir mal bitte wie Du das Internet bedienst



http://www.google.de/search?q=panaracer+cg&hl=de&tbm=shop&aq=f&oq=&aq=f

Gleich der erste Link 

Edith sagt: wenn man Cedric Gracia ausschreibt, kommt sogar noch eine Quelle mehr hinzu, die den 2.35" im Programm hat...


----------



## Goddi8 (7. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?q=panaracer+cg&hl=de&tbm=shop&aq=f&oq=&aq=f
> 
> Gleich der erste Link
> 
> Edith sagt: wenn man Cedric Gracia ausschreibt, kommt sogar noch eine Quelle mehr hinzu, die den 2.35" im Programm hat...



der ist schon angeschrieben ob er auch liefern kann und vor allem auch einzeln verkauft. Anyway, wenn es Zeflo nicht weh tut, kann er ja antworten. die tubeless Frage sowieso. Danke für deine Mühe.


----------



## daddy yo yo (8. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Zur Gabel:
> Mir taugt die Geo einfach mit der 170mm Gabel(nur der Sitzwinkel könnt noch ein halbes bis ein Grad steiler sein), sonst super.
> Nach einigen Testfahrten mit der BOS (verbaut in einem Santa Nomad)merkt man daß die einfach ins 301 muß, passt super zum progressiven Hinterbau, ist auch ein Steinsauger wie das 301. Luftdruck lt. BOS Anleitung eingestellt meint man im Stand zuerst das sie viel zu hart ist, auf dem Trail passt es dann aber, das Teil will gefordert werden, ist keine Komfortgabel sondern eine richtige Baby DH Race Gabel, der Abtauchen an Stufen, was sonst bei den Luftgabeln stört völlig fremd ist.
> Freu mich schon richtig auf das Teil
> ...


danke für deine antworten!

ich bau mir gedanklich meins gerade auf. hab jetzt bei ebay mal eine fox 32 float RL mit 150mm geschossen, tapered, neu vom händler mit QR15. ich konnte nicht anders, der preis war zu verlockend (hab nicht mal damit gerechnet die gabel zu bekommen). ich liebäugle aber trotzdem auch mit der deville, schon rein aus optischen gründen!

bloß beim rahmen kann ich mich nicht entscheiden: 140 oder 160mm??? 

LRS: eben genau deswegen, weil ich jetzt erst mal ne gabel mit QR15 verbaue und ich ev. später auf die deville mit 20mm wechseln möchte, suche ich einen LRS, bei dem man die achse wechseln kann. möglich ist dies bei DT Swiss 240s OVERSIZE naben, wie sie bspw. auch im ex1750 LRS verbaut werden. die haven finde ich aber schöner, bloß die kompatibilität QR15/20mm ist noch offen... mal sehen!


----------



## Helium (8. Juni 2011)

Wenn du die 150er Fox fahren willst nimm die 140mm Hebel, dann passt die Geo. 150er Gabel mit 160er Hebel fühlt sich nicht gut an.
Später mit der Deville kannst ja dann auf 160/160 gehen.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Juni 2011)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hi Zeflo, wo gibts die denn und fährst du sie tubeless?



sollte eigentlich jeder händler bestellen können. oder schreib mir 'ne pn.

bei schlauchlos halte ich es wie fiveelements  



fiveelements schrieb:


> als junger mensch mit viel ehrgeiz und wenig  geld ist schlauchlos mit milch sicher das optimum, man hat auch nur ein  bike und kann das häufig und fanatisch nutzen bis die milch trocken  ist, dann kommt ein neuer reifen etc.
> 
> die ersten 3 eigenschaften im ersten satz sind bei mir leider invers  vorhanden (alt, phlegma, gesicherte existenz), daher mit schlauch. räder  stehen lichtgeschützt und trocken, ich fahre problemlos fünf jahre alte  schläuche, sind wie neu, wenn ich sie wg. platten mal angucken  muss.


----------



## schnuerle (8. Juni 2011)

aufgebaut für Wien-Sanremo Juni-August 2012 --> 100.000hm +
< 4.000 bei < 12kg







OK, die Reifen müssen vermutlich robusteren weichen...






mit freundlicher Aufbau-Hilfe von mofde


----------



## mofde (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo schnuerle,

wollte schon fragen, wo dein Rad in der Gallerie bleibt
Aber Bilder sehe ich irgendwie noch keine...

Gruß,

mofde


----------



## schnuerle (8. Juni 2011)

jetzt sitzt der mofde 2 Monate ununterbrochen vorm Monitor, damit er´s als erster sieht 
Hätt ich das geahnt, hätt ich mich beeilt!
Siehst jetzt Bilder?

Erkenntnis I: tauge nicht zum Radmechaniker
Erkenntnis II: Bilder sollten auch besser andere machen...


----------



## Wurzelmann (8. Juni 2011)

schnuerle schrieb:


> aufgebaut für Wien-Sanremo Juni-August 2012 --> 100.000hm +
> < 4.000 bei < 12kg
> 
> 
> ...



Und DER Aufbau kostet echt unter Eur 4000 

Da hast Du aber vorhandene Teile nicht eingerechnet, oder?

Aber auf jeden Fall ein schönes Radl (bis auf die Reifen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (8. Juni 2011)

Wurzelmann schrieb:


> Und DER Aufbau kostet echt unter Eur 4000
> 
> Da hast Du aber vorhandene Teile nicht eingerechnet, oder?




Er hat ja auch am Lack gespart

Schönes Rad


----------



## ich_bins (8. Juni 2011)

somal ne frage nebenbei. Kostet die Lackierung in Ralfarbe aufpreis?


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2011)

Zweihundertfuffzig Euro für den kompletten Rahmen.


----------



## schnuerle (8. Juni 2011)

@Wurzelmann

Rahmen hab ich gebraucht, aber unaufgebaut günstig gekriegt. Das war dann auch der Auslöser, da die Farbe, Größe, und Federweg genau das war, mit dem ich liebäugelte. Beim Rest lang gesucht. Ebay, Internet..., aber alles Neuteile bzw. unbenutzt.


----------



## supasini (8. Juni 2011)

schönes Rad, schöner Aufbau.
ich find die Bremse überdimensioniert für diesen Aufbau (in Realtion zu Gabel und Reifen viel zu schwer) und der Lenker hat einen schrecklichen Rise - aber wenn du so gut sitzt...


----------



## schnuerle (9. Juni 2011)

@ supasini

Merci. 
Kritik ist nachvollziehbar. Bremsenauswahl wurde getroffen wegen schwacher Hand-/Fingerkraft des Piloten. Derzeit meine ich gut zu sitzen, bin aber noch kaum gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2011)

geringe Fingerkraft mit maximaler Wirkung findest du z.B. bei der One, wenn mit 203er Scheibe ist das sowohl brachial als auch standfest. Gewicht ist top, meine leichteste am 301 mit 180/180 und Titanschraubentuning hat 717 g komplett


----------



## Kerberos (9. Juni 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> geringe Fingerkraft mit maximaler Wirkung findest du z.B. bei der One, wenn mit 203er Scheibe ist das sowohl brachial als auch standfest. Gewicht ist top, meine leichteste am 301 mit 180/180 und Titanschraubentuning hat 717 g komplett


Mit der One liebäugel ich auch, trotz des stolzen Preises. Kannst Du meine Recherchen bestätigen, dass die Änderungen seit Modelljahr 2010 relevant sind (leichter, Druckpunkt- und Griffweite-Verstellung)?


----------



## MaxDD (9. Juni 2011)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Mit der One liebäugel ich auch, trotz des stolzen Preises. Kannst Du meine Recherchen bestätigen, dass die Änderungen seit Modelljahr 2010 relevant sind (leichter, Druckpunkt- und Griffweite-Verstellung)?



Hab auch die 2011er The One. Ob sie leichter ist, hab ich nicht einzeln gewogen, aber die werkzeuglose Druckpunktverstellung ist super. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum ich die Bremse als nicht soooo digital (wie andere hier) empfinde ...

Auf die werkzeuglose Griffweiteneinstellung kann ich verzichten, das stellt man doch eh nur einmal ein bzw. meine Finger wachsen nicht mehr 

Grüße
MaxDD


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2011)

ich fahre eine 2009er am 101 und zwei 2010/11er an 301 und 901, diese beiden ohne Druckpunktverstellung.
die 2010er hat mehr Power und ca. 70 g abgespeckt, die etwas technischere Anmutung der 2009er ist weg, dafÃ¼r ist der Hebel schlichter und filigraner.
Leider sind die gÃ¼nstigeren Angebote zur Zeit nirgendwo zu finden, ich habe meine letzte von HiBike, die hatten einen Sonderposten ohne Leitungskit fÃ¼r 349,- â¬ - jetzt gibt es dort nur die 2009er fÃ¼r 299,- â¬ noch zum Sonderpreis.

Sehr gÃ¼nstig und mit wirklich guter Bremskraft gibt es auch die Avid Elixir X.O. http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ixir-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2011-.html - kenne ich aber das tatsÃ¤chlich effektive Gewicht am 301 nicht.


----------



## biker-wug (9. Juni 2011)

Also mir ist die AVID Elixir von der Dosierbarkeit her auch lieber als die The One. Die liegt momentan ungenutzt im Keller rum. Ist eine 2008er, falls einer Interesse hat.

Die The One war in Summe bissiger, aber dafür nicht so gut dosierbar, so zumindest mein empfinden.


----------



## schnuerle (9. Juni 2011)

Ok, noch 3 im Grünen, dann is gut. Dann wird´s schmutzig


----------



## Hans (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

gratuliere - schaut gut aus.

Meins soll so ähnlich werden, nur 160 mm und ca. 12,5 kg.

Hast Du keine Bedenkeen, dass  das Raw mit der  zeit matt oder fleckig wird? Wie kann man das Alu pflegen?

Hab noch nicht entschieden, ob ich raw oder elox nehme 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## schnuerle (9. Juni 2011)

@Hans  Hab´s nicht so mit pflegen, keine Ahnung. Nach Aussagen anderer Forumsmenschen gibt´s wohl mit der Zeit etwas Patina. Fänd ich gut!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. Juni 2011)

@Schnürle:

Sieht top aus!!! Gefällt mir sehr gut!
Kacke, dass ich so groß bin, dann sehen die Räder einfach schlechter aus, finde ich zumindest.

Aber ich werd so langsam aber sicher schwach, was die Raws angeht. Das sieht einfach nur gut aus! und so nen 301 oder 601er in Raw mit schwarzen Teilen...
Verdammt..., warum hab ich keine reichen Eltern?!


----------



## ONE78 (9. Juni 2011)

die bremsleitungsführung hinten sieht gewagt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Juni 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> die bremsleitungsführung hinten sieht gewagt aus



die könnte auf alle Fälle zu kurz sein da sich beim voll einfedern der Bereich verlängert 
ich bin bei der Verlegung gelandet


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2011)

sieht bei auch so aus und funktioniert wunderbar







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rayc (9. Juni 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Bedenkeen, dass  das Raw mit der  zeit matt oder fleckig wird? Wie kann man das Alu pflegen?
> 
> Hab noch nicht entschieden, ob ich raw oder elox nehme
> 
> ...



Hans, es gibt einen Thread mit den Titel "Raw oder Elox", oder so.
Da sind Ausagen und Bilder von "alten" Raw-Besitzern zu finden.

Ich habe ein mk9-Raw, ich kann deswegen noch nichts dazu sagen.

ray


----------



## ribisl (9. Juni 2011)

Meins, seit 1 1/2 Wochen im Einsatz. Gabel derweil noch Übergangslösung, in 2-3 Wochen dürft die endgültige Gabel da sein.....
Gewicht: 13,8 kg mit 2 x FA
             14 kg mit Bereifung wie am Foto!

Rahmen: LV 301 MK9, 140mm, L
Gabel: FOX 36 Van R
Bremse: XTR Trail 203/185
Kurbel: XTR
BG: Grinder
Schaltwerk: XT Shadow
Heberln: XT
Kassette: XT
Lenker: Vector Carbon auf 720 gekürzt
Vorbau: Superforce 45mm
LRS: 1750er
Griffe: Syntace
Pedale: NUkeproof Proton Magnesium/Titan
Sattelstütze: Reverb
Sattel: SPEC Phenom PRO
usw.....


----------



## mofde (9. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die könnte auf alle Fälle zu kurz sein da sich beim voll einfedern der Bereich verlängert


 
Wir haben es mit ausgebautem Dämpfer ausprobiert und es funktioniert.
Besser geht das mit der Bremse nicht, man muss sich aber auch keinerlei Sorgen machen.
Es sei denn, man fährt viel rückwärts 

Gruß,

mofde


----------



## langer.andi (9. Juni 2011)

ribisl schrieb:


> Meins, seit 1 1/2 Wochen im Einsatz. Gabel derweil noch Übergangslösung, in 2-3 Wochen dürft die endgültige Gabel da sein.....
> Gewicht: 13,8 kg mit 2 x FA
> 14 kg mit Bereifung wie am Foto!



Sehr geiler Aufbau!
Aber warum ist das gute Stück so schwer?
XTR inkl Bremse (?), 1750,...
Welche Gabel ist (noch) drin?
Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## schnuerle (9. Juni 2011)

@[email protected]: Kannst nix ´für. Ist´s für reiche Schwiegereltern schon zu spät?


----------



## Helium (9. Juni 2011)

@ribisl

schönes Rad, wünsch dir viel Spaß damit


----------



## Horaff (9. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Wenn du die 150er Fox fahren willst nimm die 140mm Hebel, dann passt die Geo. 150er Gabel mit 160er Hebel fühlt sich nicht gut an.
> Später mit der Deville kannst ja dann auf 160/160 gehen.




Hallo zusammen,
wie wirken sich andere Hebel auf die Einstellung der Sattelstütze aus?
...sprich, ich fahre jetzt 160mm Hebel hinten - wenn ich auf 140mm oder gar 120mm wechsle - muss dann die Sattelstütze weiter raus? Oder nimmt die Änderung darauf keinen Einfluss?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnuerle (9. Juni 2011)

Horaff, das kannst Du selbst beantworten. Schau mal s´Radl genau an. Dann nachdenken. Sagst Du uns die Antwort?


----------



## Horaff (9. Juni 2011)

schnuerle schrieb:


> Horaff, das kannst Du selbst beantworten. Schau mal s´Radl genau an. Dann nachdenken. Sagst Du uns die Antwort?



...dann sorry für meine spontane Frage - ich lass sie auch zur allgemeinen Unterhaltung stehen - LOL


----------



## schnuerle (9. Juni 2011)

@Horaff: DAS nenn ich souveränen Umgang mit sich selbst. Respekt!


----------



## ribisl (9. Juni 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Sehr geiler Aufbau!
> Aber warum ist das gute Stück so schwer?
> XTR inkl Bremse (?), 1750,...
> Welche Gabel ist (noch) drin?
> Wie fährt es sich?



Liegt wahrscheinlich am Rahmen.....

Fox 36 Van R

in 2-3 Wochn dann FOX 36 VAN RC2 2012 wenn der Devilletest nicht zufriedenstellend ist, wovon ich ausgeh......

genaue Teileliste füg ich noch ein....


----------



## ribisl (9. Juni 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @ribisl
> 
> schönes Rad, wünsch dir viel Spaß damit



Danke! Gabel passt optisch noch nicht, aber wird ja!

Macht es
Sensationelles Teil - der 140 HB passt perfekt, genau wie ich´s mir vorgestellt hab.....
Hab inzwischen auch ein MK9 mit 160er HB ausführlich getestet - Unterschied ist gewaltig....... Das 160er mit 180er Gabel wäre mMn wohl das Rad für alles...aber da ich ja noch das 901er hab....passt mir das 140er perfekt für technische Spielereien in den Bergen und auf den hometrails.....


----------



## daddy yo yo (10. Juni 2011)

zeigt mir doch endlich mal n 301 mit deville, am besten mit 2012er!!!  

 mann, jetzt redet hier jeder von meiner traumkombi 301 + deville und ihr macht mir alle noch mehr den mund wässrig. es wird zeit für bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (10. Juni 2011)

901 und Deville

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/4/2/1/7/_/original/PICT0002_1295190047.JPG


----------



## ich_bins (10. Juni 2011)

find die deville zu unterdimensioniert für das 901.


----------



## mokka_ (10. Juni 2011)

jep ohne worte.und das 301 mit der revelation sieht es genau so aus.


----------



## cypoman (13. Juni 2011)

So kleines update. 
The One gegen R1 getauscht.

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. Juni 2011)

Sieht toll aus mit der R1 Bremse


----------



## underdog01 (13. Juni 2011)

Und die Reifen sind nun ordentlich montiert! 

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## acheloos (13. Juni 2011)

Nicht mehr so ganz sauber, aber in meinen Augen trotzdem hübsch.


----------



## Altiplano (13. Juni 2011)

acheloos schrieb:


> Nicht mehr so ganz sauber, aber in meinen Augen trotzdem hübsch.
> 
> 
> Hallo acheloos,
> ...


----------



## acheloos (13. Juni 2011)

Altiplano schrieb:


> Hallo acheloos,
> 
> wie ich sehe, hast Du eine CLEG 2 am 301. Ich interessiere mich auch für diese Bremse, kannst Du vielleicht mal ein wenig Deine Erfahrungen damit schildern, auch den Vergleich mit anderen Bremsen, die Du vorher hattest?
> Wäre Dir sehr dankbar dafür,
> ...


 
Ich habe die Bremse noch nicht recht lange am 301 (seit April 2011). Ich bin bis jetzt damit nur Touren im Flachland und Mittelgebirge (max. 150 hm Abfahrt am Stück) gefahren. Deshalb kann ich noch keine brauchbaren Aussagen hinsichtlich der Standfestigkeit treffen.

Was mir nach der inzwischen überwundenen Einfahrzeit (hier ist Geduld gefragt) auf jeden Fall besser gefällt, ist der definierte Druckpunkt, die bessere Dosierbarkeit, die geringeren Handkräfte und natürlich der Qualitätseindruck im Vergleich zu meiner alten Bremse.

Vorher hatte ich eine Magura Matra (Modelljahr 2003) mit 203 und 180 mm Ventidisc. Ich habe die Marta seit 2003 mit unterschiedlichen Scheibenarten und -größen gefahren. Deshalb sind meine Aussagen auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da ich über keinen großen Erfahrungsschatz bzgl. Scheibenbremsen verfüge.


----------



## titanarm (13. Juni 2011)

Hi, 

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage und will deshalb keinen neuen Threat eröffen.

Beim Liteville 301 soll man ein Shadowschaltwerk einbauen. Bei bike-components lese ich jetzt das es ein Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M972 mit langen und kurzen Käfig gibt. HÄÄHHH?

Welches muss ich denn jetzt nehmen ...

Für eine kurze Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acheloos (13. Juni 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mal eine kurze Frage und will deshalb keinen neuen Threat eröffen.
> 
> ...


 
Kommt auf die Ritzelpaket-Kettenblatt-Kombination an, die Du fahren willst.

Berechne die notwendige Kapazität nach folgender Formel, dann weißt Du, ob Du den kurzen oder langen Käfig benötigst.

Schaltwerk-Kapaziät = (vorne größtes Blatt - kleinstes Blatt) + (hinten größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juni 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mal eine kurze Frage und will deshalb keinen neuen Threat eröffen.
> 
> ...



Abhängig von deiner verwendeten Übersetzung. 
Wichtig ist die Gesamtkapazität.
=> Differenz vom kleinsten zum größten Blatt + Differenz kleinstes Ritzel zum größten Ritzel.


_*War wohl zu langsam...*_


----------



## titanarm (13. Juni 2011)

Hey, 
danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Also:
(44Z - 22Z) + (32Z - 11Z) = 43

Und was sagt das mir jetzt?


----------



## acheloos (13. Juni 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Hey,
> danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> Also:
> ...


 
Langer Käfig, da dieser eine Kapazität von 45 Zähnen hat.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Juni 2011)

acheloos schrieb:


> Langer Käfig, da dieser eine Kapazität von 45 Zähnen hat.




Oder kurz und nicht quer schalten... 

Würde auch "lang" nehmen, an deiner Stelle..


----------



## titanarm (13. Juni 2011)

Danke schön!


----------



## juergets (13. Juni 2011)

@Altiplano
Ich bin zwar nicht acheloos, fahre aber auch die The Cleg4 am Liteville 301. Drei Jahre bin ich am Mk5 die Mk1 gefahren und war begeistert. Ich habe alles damit gemacht von Alpencross über technische Trails nur keinen Bikepark. Ich bin mit Ausrüstung 90 kg(Alpencross 100kg) und habe sie nie an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Dazu kommt, dass es eine sorglos-Bremse ist (einmal eingestellt und dann fahren). Im Mk8 fahre ich nun seit anfangs Jahr die Mk2 und bin auch von dieser überzeugt. Ach ja vorher habe ich diverse Avids gefahren und am 101 habe ich noch die Avid Elixier CR. Die The Cleg spielt eine Liga höher als alles was ich vorher gefahren bin. Fürs 101 überlege ich mir die The Cleg2.
Jürg
P.S. ich bin nicht von Trickstuff gesponsort!


----------



## echtorg (13. Juni 2011)

mal meins herzeig, kleinigkeit fehlt halt noch gg


----------



## Altiplano (14. Juni 2011)

@Juergets, Acheloos: Danke für Euro Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titanarm (14. Juni 2011)

juergets schrieb:


> @Altiplano
> Ich bin zwar nicht acheloos, fahre aber auch die The Cleg4 am Liteville 301. Drei Jahre bin ich am Mk5 die Mk1 gefahren und war begeistert. Ich habe alles damit gemacht von Alpencross über technische Trails nur keinen Bikepark. Ich bin mit Ausrüstung 90 kg(Alpencross 100kg) und habe sie nie an ihre Grenzen gebracht. Dazu kommt, dass es eine sorglos-Bremse ist (einmal eingestellt und dann fahren). Im Mk8 fahre ich nun seit anfangs Jahr die Mk2 und bin auch von dieser überzeugt. Ach ja vorher habe ich diverse Avids gefahren und am 101 habe ich noch die Avid Elixier CR. Die The Cleg spielt eine Liga höher als alles was ich vorher gefahren bin. Fürs 101 überlege ich mir die The Cleg2.
> Jürg
> P.S. ich bin nicht von Trickstuff gesponsort!


 
Meine Rede! Ich werde mir auch eine zulegen!

Made in Freiburg


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> mal meins herzeig, kleinigkeit fehlt halt noch gg



Die Kette?


----------



## Jimmy82 (14. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Die Kette?



nene, die Schaltzugendkappen fehlen noch !


----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

schmutz fehlt auch noch


----------



## echtorg (14. Juni 2011)

die laufräder sinds ggg


----------



## Jimmy82 (14. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> die laufräder sinds ggg



 ????

sind das nicht die neuen TUNE ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (14. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> die laufräder sinds ggg



hä?


----------



## echtorg (14. Juni 2011)

@jimmy82 ?
@der gute  der lrs fehlt zum fertigmachen auf den muss ich noch warten


----------



## Jimmy82 (14. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> @jimmy82 ?
> @der gute  der lrs fehlt zum fertigmachen auf den muss ich noch warten




hab den -->  vergessen


----------



## titanarm (15. Juni 2011)

Meine wahrscheinlich 100. "kleine Frage":

Ich suche eine matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie! Weiß jemand, wo man diese erwerben kann?

Ich habe schon bei ATO, im OBI, im ganzen Internet gesucht --- NICHTS!

Das dumme ist, dass ich Perfektionist bin. Eine glänzende oder schwarze Folie passt einfach nicht an den Rahmen!

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Meine wahrscheinlich 100. "kleine Frage":
> 
> Ich suche eine matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie! Weiß jemand, wo man diese erwerben kann?
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal eine matt-transparente Unterrohr-Schutzfolie von BBB im BikeMaxx gekauft. Aber ganz ehrlich, das Zeug hält weder besonders gut, noch sieht es gut aus 

Was hast du denn für einen Rahmen? Raw oder schwarz?
Am schwarzen passt die mattschwarze "Gravel Resistant" Folie von 3M wunderbar, am Raw die glänzend-transparente "Freeride-Downtube" Folie ebenfalls von 3M. 
http://www.lackprotect.de/
Ich weiß, mattschwarz und glänzend hast du schon ausgeschlossen  aber in beiden Fällen fällt die Folie kaum auf, und halten tut sie auch bombig. Besser geht's eigentlich nicht!


----------



## YoKurt (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe auch Folie von 3M (https://www.veloplus.ch/AlleMarken/3M/BIKESAVERRahmenschutz-Folievon3MSCOTCH.aspx) verwendet, auf dem schwarzen Rahmen sieht man das fast nicht. Was man sieht/spürt, sind die Kanten der Folie, aber die hast du bei jedem Material.


----------



## titanarm (15. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine matt-transparente Unterrohr-Schutzfolie von BBB im BikeMaxx gekauft. Aber ganz ehrlich, das Zeug hält weder besonders gut, noch sieht es gut aus
> 
> Was hast du denn für einen Rahmen? Raw oder schwarz?
> Am schwarzen passt die mattschwarze "Gravel Resistant" Folie von 3M wunderbar, am Raw die glänzend-transparente "Freeride-Downtube" Folie ebenfalls von 3M.
> ...


 
Ich habe einen schwarzen Rahmen! Dann mach ich das so ... wenn es eine Frau sagt, muss es ja passen

Danke


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. Juni 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Meine wahrscheinlich 100. "kleine Frage":
> 
> Ich suche eine matte, transparente Lackschutzfolie! Weiß jemand, wo man diese erwerben kann?
> 
> ...



Versuchs mal hier .
[email protected] 
3MLackschutzfolien gibts dort in allen Größen.
Bei meinem Rahmen schwarz hab ich die benutzt mattschwarz Gravel Resistand unschlagbar die Folie hab noch nichts besseres gehabt.Aber auch sehr teuer.Schätze mal das sie auch für Dich was im Program haben.Gruss Jörg


----------



## titanarm (15. Juni 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Versuchs mal hier .
> [email protected]
> 3MLackschutzfolien gibts dort in allen Größen.
> Bei meinem Rahmen schwarz hab ich die benutzt mattschwarz Gravel Resistand unschlagbar die Folie hab noch nichts besseres gehabt.Aber auch sehr teuer.Schätze mal das sie auch für Dich was im Program haben.Gruss Jörg


 
Danke!

Ich habe mich auch für die Gravel Resistand entschieden. Die ist zwar schwarz, aber matt. Das sollte passen!


----------



## dre (15. Juni 2011)

... die von Scylla empfohlene Folie ist absolut spitze. Habe mich mir auch gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Passt gut zum schwarzen elox. 301er Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ich_bins (16. Juni 2011)

hei bin nun kurz davor mir ein liteville zukaufn. wollte noch kurz fragen ob man bei liteville ein bisschen verhandeln kann ?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (16. Juni 2011)

Geh einfach mal auf http://vortrieb.com . Dort dann in den Konfigurator, da kannst du dir das 301 zusammenstellen, je nach Ausstattung (SLX, Sektor, Crossline X12) könnte man sogar unter 3000 Euro bleiben.


----------



## proceed (16. Juni 2011)

Nun hier auch mal mein neues Schätzchen.
Der Gabelschaft muss halt noch gekürzt werden, dann ists fertig. Für Anregungen/Kommentare bin ich natürlich dankbar und offen .-))


----------



## busyguy (16. Juni 2011)

Jetzt habe ich das 301 seit über einem Jahr und denke den Mix von Komponenten für meinen AM Anspruch gefunden zu haben.
301 MK8, S, FW 140, Gewicht 12,1Kg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2011)

auch für einen S Rahmen sind das sehr kleine Bilder 

ich mach sie mal in groß rein


----------



## busyguy (16. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## schnuerle (16. Juni 2011)

Zuerst hatte ich geschrieben, dass die Bilder größer sein sollten.
Dann habe ich gesehen, dass die Bilder in dem Moment von nettem Helfer größer gemacht wurden.
Jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgedacht: Wie machte der aus 2 Kleinen 3 Große???

Funktionales Rad, Du hast es wenigstens schon nach *Fahr*kriterien optimiert... Die Rotteile sind halt Geschmackssache.
Ich hab bisher nur "nach Katalog" und "Wunschdenken" eins zusammengestellt.... Wobei die erste Geländeausfahrt schon sehr kommod war. Kostet die "Nachpflege" nochmal den selbigen Betrag? Bitte nicht!!!


----------



## Kerberos (16. Juni 2011)

busyguy schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich das 301 seit über einem Jahr und denke den Mix von Komponenten für meinen AM Anspruch gefunden zu haben.
> 301 MK8, S, FW 140, Gewicht 12,1Kg



Die Pedale sind sexy - welche sind das? 

Und der SQlab-Sattel sieht von unten gar nicht soooo übel aus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2011)

schnuerle schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich nochmal nachgedacht: Wie machte der aus 2 Kleinen 3 Große???



ich kann halt zaubern ! 

nein im Ernst, ich habe in seinem Fotoalbum drei Bilder gefunden und einfach die Links von allen dreien kopiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael.schanki (17. Juni 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Geh einfach mal auf http://vortrieb.com . Dort dann in den Konfigurator, da kannst du dir das 301 zusammenstellen, je nach Ausstattung (SLX, Sektor, Crossline X12) könnte man sogar unter 3000 Euro bleiben.



Vortrieb kann ich nur empfehlen!
Hab meins dort gekauft.
Super Service, nette Typen an der Hotline und ein bisschen handeln kann man auch!!! 
Und schnell gings noch dazu!


----------



## busyguy (17. Juni 2011)

@Kerberos
Pedale sind die TwentySix Prerunnerpedal 2011.
Superleicht und super Grip. Haltbarkeit muss sich noch zeigen.
Der SQLab Sattel passt ganz gut zu meinem Hintern. Optisch und
vom Gewicht gibt es bestimmt bessere Alternativen.
@schnuerle
Die Nachpflege hat sicher Geld gekostet, allerding habe ich einige Teile
meiner Erstausstattung über die Bucht verkaufen können.
Wovon ich begeistert bin ist die XTR Trail 2011 Bremse, im Vergleich zur
XTR 975 aus 2009 (was anderes kenne ich nicht). Die Bremsscheiben (Centerlock) der "alten" XTR habe ich belassen.


----------



## Kerberos (17. Juni 2011)

busyguy schrieb:


> Pedale sind die TwentySix Prerunnerpedal 2011.
> Superleicht und super Grip. Haltbarkeit muss sich noch zeigen.



Ah, die kommen aus Zürich! Ich meinte doch, dass ich sie neulich im Schaufenster  gesehen habe!


----------



## echtorg (18. Juni 2011)

fertig ist es jetzt zeige ich es auch mal her


----------



## ribisl (18. Juni 2011)

Hübsch gworden....


----------



## echtorg (18. Juni 2011)

danke danke ribisl , doch etwas schwerer als errechnet mit den reifen , hatt 12,9 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. Juni 2011)

... und selbst die Pfosten passen farblich! 

Wenn du willst kannst du die Bohrungsdeckel an der M4 und die Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel in Blau machen.

Für den Tausch der Bohrungsdeckel brauchst du aber ein Spezialwerkzeug.

Ray


----------



## rayc (18. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


>



Hey, das sehe ich jetzt erst.
Interessante Bremsleitungsverlegung.
Wird sie nicht zu stark geknickt?

Vorteil ist sicherlich das man nicht hängen bleiben kann.

Und ich sehe du hast die M4 mit der X2 (sieht aber anders aus als meine?) kombiniert.

Das sind ja noch weitere Details versteckt, die man nur sieht wenn man sich die Bilder in Groß anschaut.
Blaue Nippel und blaue Reset-Racing Innenlager!

Was für ein Lenker ist das?
Cool Stop Beläge?
Twostep Lyrik?

Liege ich richtig.



ray


----------



## Altiplano (18. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> fertig ist es jetzt zeige ich es auch mal her



Hallo echtorg, 

ein paar schöne Bilder. Dank der großen Auflösung kann man an der M4 sogar den Typ der Bremsbeläge erkennen, das sind Shimano XT bis 2003, 
nicht war? Bekommst Du die auch heute noch problemlos, auch unterwegs?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## thetourist (18. Juni 2011)

Das ist wohl eher ein eloxiertes Shimano o.ä. Innenlager. Das Reset Innenlager ist ein wenig kleiner und hat nicht die Kerben aussen.

Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6745763&postcount=3



rayc schrieb:


> Blaue Nippel und blaue Reset-Racing Innenlager!
> 
> ray


----------



## thetourist (18. Juni 2011)

Die Bilder sind echt toll, die Bremse sieht einfach nur geil aus! Und die Lyrik...ach..


----------



## echtorg (18. Juni 2011)

danke danke

@rayc bremsleitung ist eigentlich so verlegt wie in der anleitung vom 301er
innenlager ist ein Token TK877 EX soll angeblich recht gut sein und billig
bremse ist die neue tech m4 und tech x2 und beläge sind von koolstop 
bremsen einfach am besten

lenker ist ein cobalt11 von crankbrothers
gabel lyrik rc 2step habe ich um 380 euro neu bekommen 

mfg

das mit dem sag am dämpfer ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie da die pins zueinander stehen sollen, mm angabe und am  am dämpfer messen wäre besser


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> das mit dem sag am dämpfer ist mir noch nicht ganz klar wie da die pins zueinander stehen sollen, mm angabe und am  am dämpfer messen wäre besser




pin auf pin ist empfohlen und doch eigentlich von oben gut zu erkennen
je nach pers. Geschmack fährt man es weicher oder straffer
aber das muss man ausprobieren
Vorteil von den Pins, man muss kein Lineal mitschleppen und sieht im sitzen schon wie das setup ist


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juni 2011)

Sehr hübsches Teil, gefällt mir richtig gut!!


----------



## thetourist (18. Juni 2011)

Wo findet man nur immer solche Schnäppchen, ich glaub ich muss auch mal besser auf die Suche gehen...



echtorg schrieb:


> danke danke
> 
> gabel lyrik rc 2step habe ich um 380 euro neu bekommen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Juni 2011)

Es ist aber "nur" eine Motion Control.

Habe ebenfalls im Frühjahr eine fast nagelneue Lyrik 2-Step in !MATTSCHWARZ! für 340 Euro ergattert, auch "nur" MoCo...
Mag ich allerdings eh lieber als MiCo, vom Gefühl her...

Auf Kulanz habe ich dann noch eine neue Standrohreinheit und Solo-Air spendiert bekommen.

Augen offen halten, gerade bei EBay usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr auch nur Motion Control, seid rund einem Jahr. Ab und an überleg ich ja mal, auf MiCo DH umzurüsten, aber ob sich das rentiert.....????

Meine Lyrik U-Turn MoCo Tapered hat übrigens 280 gekostet, war "gebraucht", aus einem 1 Woche altem Remedy.


----------



## thetourist (18. Juni 2011)

Hm, das eröffnet ja völlig neue Möglichkeiten angesichts der Preise. Verdammt.


----------



## dandylion (18. Juni 2011)

Habe noch eine Alu-Reduzierhülse (34.9 -> 30.9 mm) übrig, falls sich jemand den Einbau einer Reverb überlegt. 
Bei Interesse, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## echtorg (19. Juni 2011)

komisch finde ich nur das ich über meine gabel (laut gabelaudruck) eine lyrik 2-step rc ist . sie hat nur eine moco und auf der rs seite ist nichts über diese gabel zu finden modell ist eine 2011er

lg


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Juni 2011)

Ist eine OEM Gabel...


----------



## da_killerk (21. Juni 2011)

So nun habe ich mein 301 endlich final fertig, habe bei der Gabel und den Laufrädern ein paar mal hin und her getauscht.









RL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/921353]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]





mal ein paar Specs:
Hope AM4 Laufräder,
Syntace Flatrider in 800mm
Hope M4/Mini
Shimano Kram
SQ Lab Sattel

Gruß da_killerk


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Juni 2011)

da_killerk schrieb:


> ...
> mal ein paar Specs:
> ...



Federweg am Heck?...


----------



## biker-wug (21. Juni 2011)

Schick bis auf die Pedale, ich fand die DX zu hoch. Qualitativ sind sie genial!! Die Farbe ist definitiv mal was anderes!!


----------



## Helium (21. Juni 2011)

Geil
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (21. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Federweg am Heck?...


Sieht nach 140mm aus:


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Juni 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> Sieht nach 140mm aus:



Ich kann nix erkennen 
Mann mann mann, dabei hatte ich noch in seinem Album gestöbert...

Die DX Pedale fand ich damals auch ganz nett, hatte ich an 2 Bikes.
Irgendwie hatte aber eins vom einen Paar angefangen zu knarzen,
vom anderen Paar hatte eines auf einmal so eine Art Losbrechmoment...


----------



## thetourist (21. Juni 2011)

Geiles Bike!!


----------



## acheloos (21. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön das grüne 301!


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Juni 2011)

Exzellente Farbe!


----------



## ribisl (22. Juni 2011)

Schaut GROSSartig aus!
Wäre da nicht die extraWartezeit gewesen, hätt ich´s auch gern farbig gehabt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## da_killerk (22. Juni 2011)

danke,
hatte es am Anfang mit 150er Fox 32 auf 140mm am Heck, habe dann aber das 901 auf 180 vorne umgebaut und dann eine 36er übrig gehabt. also in 301 und die 150er dort raus ;-) und dann den Federweg auf 160mm am Heck erhöht.

gruß da_killerk


----------



## gotti (22. Juni 2011)

da_killerk schrieb:


> danke,
> hatte es am Anfang mit 150er Fox 32 auf 140mm am Heck, habe dann aber das 901 auf 180 vorne umgebaut und dann eine 36er übrig gehabt. also in 301 und die 150er dort raus ;-) und dann den Federweg auf 160mm am Heck erhöht.


Sieht man auf dem Foto doch gut


----------



## gotti (22. Juni 2011)

da_killerk schrieb:


> So nun habe ich mein 301 endlich final fertig, habe bei der Gabel und den Laufrädern ein paar mal hin und her getauscht.


@ da_killerk
Wie lang ist Dein Vorbau?
Ist das ein Superforce?


----------



## kippi (22. Juni 2011)

Hey Gotti,

hast Du nix zu tun?


----------



## gotti (22. Juni 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Hey Gotti,
> 
> hast Du nix zu tun?


4h Meeting am Stück 
Und Du? HomeOffice und am Rad schrauben?


----------



## da_killerk (22. Juni 2011)

Ist ein Superforce in 65mm

gruß da_killerk


----------



## kippi (22. Juni 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> 4h Meeting am Stück
> Und Du? HomeOffice und am Rad schrauben?



Webcam versteckt?


----------



## Schreiner (22. Juni 2011)

da_killerk so wollte ich mein 901 mal lackieren, sehr geil die Farbe


----------



## pd1 (23. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meins .










Gruß pd


----------



## langer.andi (23. Juni 2011)

Die schwarze XT ist hübsch!
Schönes Bike!
FW hinten?
Gewicht?
Partliste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (23. Juni 2011)

Die schwarze XT gefällt mir auch. Aber Rocket Ron auf Flow ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Juni 2011)

Federweg ist 140mm hinten...


----------



## pd1 (23. Juni 2011)

Fw ist 140mm .....
Teile liste kommt gewicht ist so wie auf dem Bild 11,8 Kg, sattel wird noch gegen einen speedneedel getauscht wenn der dan entlich lieferbar ist .
Das ist ein 2.40  Rocket Ron, für schnelle Touren die wir zurzeit fahren 
reicht das . Sonst fahre ich 2.40 Nobby Nic 
Gruß Pd


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. Juni 2011)

hat jemand ein bild eines mk9 in works finish, einige detailaufnahmen, wo man das rahmenfinish erkennen kann? geht das nun eher richtung matt-silber, oder doch richtung glänzend? oder ein mittelding?

hab mal das hier gefunden:


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Juni 2011)

pd1 schrieb:


> Fw ist 140mm .....
> Teile liste kommt gewicht ist so wie auf dem Bild 11,8 Kg, sattel wird noch gegen einen speedneedel getauscht wenn der dan entlich lieferbar ist .
> Das ist ein 2.40  Rocket Ron, für schnelle Touren die wir zurzeit fahren
> reicht das . Sonst fahre ich 2.40 Nobby Nic
> Gruß Pd




Sieht schick aus, aber das Gewicht kann ich nicht so recht glauben.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Juni 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hat jemand ein bild eines mk9 in works finish, einige detailaufnahmen, wo man das rahmenfinish erkennen kann? geht das nun eher richtung matt-silber, oder doch richtung glänzend? oder ein mittelding?
> 
> hab mal das hier gefunden:



eher matt-silber, gebürstetes Alu eben...


----------



## NeooeN (23. Juni 2011)

Schönes Bike pd1


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> eher matt-silber, gebürstetes Alu eben...


ah, gebürstet, dann ist alles klar, das wär mir nicht matt genug... und der rahmen auf dem bild oben glänzt mir auch zu viel...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Juni 2011)

Dann wirf in einfach ein paar Stunden in ein Salzbad und dann ab zum trocknen in die Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dise (23. Juni 2011)

da_killerk schrieb:


> So nun habe ich mein 301 endlich final fertig, habe bei der Gabel und den Laufrädern ein paar mal hin und her getauscht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut... wo hast Du die Tech Hebel mit Flagge her, sind das neue Bremsen oder schon älter? 

Bin nämlich seit langem auf der Suche nach zwei Ausgleichsbehälterdeckeln mit Flagge.


----------



## echtorg (23. Juni 2011)

kann das gewicht auch nicht glauben, habe auf meinem komplett xtr oben , flow dafür 2x ardent und eine lyrik und komme auf 12,9 kg


----------



## dre (23. Juni 2011)

Teileliste !

Meine Kiste wiegt mit XTR, X.0, Hope II Pro, Fox Talas 150 Fit, FA 2,25, viel Syntace usw. etc. 12,3 kg

Bild folgt, mit Teileliste.


----------



## MaxDD (23. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> kann das gewicht auch nicht glauben, habe auf meinem komplett xtr oben , flow dafür 2x ardent und eine lyrik und komme auf 12,9 kg



Könnte schon passen. Ich bin auch mit meinem MK9 in L, Federweg 150/140, mit Komplett XT2011 3x10, jedoch ohne absenkbare Stütze bei ca 11,5kg, gewogen im Fahrradladen. Selbst gewogen liegt mein Rad bei 11,76kg fahrfertig (inkl Klingel, Tacho und Pedale)

Bilder im Album
Edit: Teileliste auch

Grüße


----------



## dre (23. Juni 2011)

MaxDD schrieb:


> Könnte schon passen. Ich bin auch mit meinem MK9 in L, Federweg 150/140, mit Komplett XT2011 3x10, jedoch ohne absenkbare Stütze bei ca 11,5kg, gewogen im Fahrradladen.
> 
> Bilder im Album
> 
> Grüße



Wo ist denn da der große Gewichtsunterschied zwischen MK8 und MK9 ?


----------



## MaxDD (23. Juni 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der große Gewichtsunterschied zwischen MK8 und MK9 ?



Ja eben, is meiner Kenntnis nach keiner. Soll ja auch nur verdeutlichen, dass das Gewicht (s. o. 11,8kg) des Rades hinkommen könnte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (23. Juni 2011)

Da gibts gar keinen, wüsste auch nicht wo das mal gestanden haben soll.



dre schrieb:


> Wo ist denn da der große Gewichtsunterschied zwischen MK8 und MK9 ?


----------



## Elztalbiker (23. Juni 2011)

Das Gewicht könnte schon hinkommen. Ich komme mit meinem auf 12,78 Kg und habe komplett XT 3x10 mit Saint, DT 240er mit Flow und 2x 2,4 FA ohne absenkbare Sattelstützte und ne RS 150 RLT Ti.


----------



## echtorg (23. Juni 2011)

mal meine teileliste

rahmen                           mk9 M
gabel                              rockshox lyrik 2step rc
vorbau                            syntace f109
lenker                             crankbrothers cobalt11   160gramm
bremse vorne                   hope tech m4   203mm
bremse hinten                  hope tech x2    183mm
felgen,narbe                    hope proII evo, ztr flow  1750grmm
reifen v&h                       maxxis ardent 2,4
pedale                            cranckbrothers eggbeater
kurbel                             3x9 shimano xtr
kasette                           11-34  xtr
shifter                             xt
kette                              xtr
umwerfer                         xt
schaltwer                        xtr carbon
sattel noname                  160gramm

gewogene   12,9 kilo


----------



## mkamp (23. Juni 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> hat jemand ein bild eines mk9 in works finish, einige detailaufnahmen, wo man das rahmenfinish erkennen kann? geht das nun eher richtung matt-silber, oder doch richtung glänzend? oder ein mittelding?
> ...


Am Rande: Ist works finish eigentlich leichter als anodized black?


----------



## pd1 (23. Juni 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> kann das gewicht auch nicht glauben, habe auf meinem komplett xtr oben , flow dafür 2x ardent und eine lyrik und komme auf 12,9 kg



Hallo echtorg ,
ja das ist es 2x Ardent ( gut 800 gr pro stk ) und eine Lyrik 2-step (gut über 2000gr ) , zu einer DT Carbon  140mm ( 1560 gr ) und 2x Rocket Ron (
575 gr pro stk ) das macht schon mal gut ein paar gramm aus !!

Gruß pd


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Juni 2011)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hallo echtorg ,
> ja das ist es 2x Ardent ( gut 800 gr pro stk ) und eine Lyrik 2-step (gut über 2000gr ) , zu einer DT Carbon  140mm ( 1560 gr ) und 2x Rocket Ron (
> 575 gr pro stk ) das macht schon mal gut ein paar gramm aus !!
> 
> Gruß pd



ist das Gewicht der DT nachgewogen oder Herstellerangabe ? Ist das die 15mm Version oder eine mit Schnellspanner ?


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (24. Juni 2011)

Mein LV mit allem komplett wie's sein muss:

Frame: Liteville 301mk9 M 160mm Raceblack
Steuersatz: Syntace superspin
Schaltwerkschutz: Syntace Rock guard II
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 212
Gabel: DT Swiss EXC150 Carbon QR
Kurbelgarnitur: FSA Carbon Pro Team Issue
Pedale: CrankBrothers Acid 2 Carbon
Innenlager: Race Face DH
Vorbau: Syntace F109
Lenker: Truvativ Noir Carbon
Grips: Lizard skins Peaty Biroma special edition
Scheibenbremse vorne: Hope Moto 203mm vented disc
Scheibenbremse hinten: Home Tech 180mm
Laufrad vorne: Mavic CrossMax ST UST Tubeless
Laufrad hinten: Hope Pro II 12mm Steckachse, Stans notubes ZTR Crest Felgen tubeless
Reifen vorne: Schwalbe fat albert
Reifen hinten: Schwalbe nobby nic, beide 2.25
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Titan/Carbon
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Wechsel: Shimano XTR Carbon
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: SRAM 971 
Bidonhalter: Look Carbon cage


Gewicht: 12.6kg

Jetzt wird jeder schreien weil meine vorderbremse schwerer ist als manch andere komplettbremssets. Da mach ich halt keine Kompromisse  Und ja, das geht mit der Gabel super...


----------



## acheloos (24. Juni 2011)

Wieso hast Du so einen "komischen" Laufradmix?


----------



## FloriLori (24. Juni 2011)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich cooles Rad auch edel ausgestattet nur die Blauen und roten Akzente harmonieren meiner Meinung nach nicht so.


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. Juni 2011)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Wirklich cooles Rad auch edel ausgestattet nur die Blauen und roten Akzente harmonieren meiner Meinung nach nicht so.


finde ich auch irgendwie... hab selbst schon mal nachgedacht, n bissl custom-zu-basteln... also in diesem fall bspw. mit blauem glitterlack das rahmenlogo und das logo am unterrohr zu bearbeiten, und dann blaue custom decals für die flow felgen, den dämpfer und die gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike-Polygamist (24. Juni 2011)

acheloos schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du so einen "komischen" Laufradmix?


 
naja ursprünglich warens beide crossmax st. aber dieser jahrgang liess sich nicht auf x12 umrüsten. deshalb hab ich einfach mal das hinterrad ersetzt. wenns mir passt und es sich bewährt, wird das vordere dann auch noch ersetzt. wollte da nur nicht allzufrüh ganz umsteigen, ohne erfahrungen zu sammeln


----------



## dre (24. Juni 2011)

So, hier mal meine Kiste: ca. 12,18 Kg, passt so ungefähr zur Teileliste.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Teileliste als PDF


----------



## k.wein (24. Juni 2011)

hier mal mein zweites Liteville.










Am Sonntag ist die erste Tour.
Gruß.
            Karsten


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2011)

*******, das sieht schon geil aus!
so langsam gefällt mir sogar die lefty


----------



## thetourist (24. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus, hoffe es klappt alles gut mit der Nabe!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. Juni 2011)

sieht toll aus, wäre die Lefty in schwarz gebe es von mir ein dreifach 

Auf jeden fall mal was anderes und ne Cola-Dose im Liteville 
Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Toolkid (25. Juni 2011)

Sollte die vordere Bremsscheibe nicht andersrum montiert sein?


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## hotroder (25. Juni 2011)

Hier mal das neue meiner Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Juni 2011)

Wir sind doch nicht im Briefmarken Unterforum... :


----------



## AllmountainSeb (25. Juni 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Wir sind doch nicht im Briefmarken Unterforum... :


2012 XT und 2012 32 TALAS?


----------



## thetourist (25. Juni 2011)

Ein S Rahmen?


----------



## fiveelements (25. Juni 2011)

meine güte, ist die kurbel häßlich. als hätte es einen unfall gegeben.


----------



## k.wein (25. Juni 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> sieht toll aus, wäre die Lefty in schwarz gebe es von mir ein dreifach
> 
> Auf jeden fall mal was anderes und ne Cola-Dose im Liteville
> Wünsch dir viel Spaß damit...



Danke für die Blumen. Die schwarze Lefty ist leider schon verbaut. 
Die Bremsscheiben sind beide richtig. Vorne Ashima, hinten Magura. 





Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. Juni 2011)

k.wein schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Die schwarze Lefty ist leider schon verbaut.
> Die Bremsscheiben sind beide richtig. Vorne Ashima, hinten Magura.
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal sagen, wie sich dein Dämpfer im Vergleich zum 212er fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldidrache (25. Juni 2011)

k.wein schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Die schwarze Lefty ist leider schon verbaut.
> Die Bremsscheiben sind beide richtig. Vorne Ashima, hinten Magura.
> 
> 
> ...




respect,...was wiegt das radl? wirklich ausgesuchte (-leichte) komponenten  das schöne weiss des rahmens ist in bezug auf´s gewicht der wirkliche luxus des rades,..ein ansprechender kontrast zum schwarz

gibt es eine teileliste ??? 


liebe grüße

poldi


----------



## k.wein (25. Juni 2011)

Leider nicht, ich kenne das Liteville nur mit diesem Dämpfer. Ich habe allerdings mal mit Whizz Wheels telefoniert. Ich wollte beim nächsten Service das Liteville Setup. Man sagte mir, es sei kein allzu großer Unterschied.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## hotroder (25. Juni 2011)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> 2012 XT und 2012 32 TALAS?



Ja genau , 2012er Talas RLC 150 und die 2012er XT Gruppe inkl. Bremse .

Rahmen ist ein MK8 in S


----------



## holger.frank (25. Juni 2011)

hotroder schrieb:


> Ja genau , 2012er Talas RLC 150 und die 2012er XT Gruppe inkl. Bremse.


ist das eine XT Trail ? mit welchen Bremsscheiben (180er)?
wie fahrt sich die neue XT Bremse, macht sie geräusche?

gruss holger


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. Juni 2011)

k.wein schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Die schwarze Lefty ist leider schon verbaut.
> Die Bremsscheiben sind beide richtig. Vorne Ashima, hinten Magura.
> 
> 
> ...




sehr schönes Bike,


----------



## hotroder (26. Juni 2011)

Ja es handelt sich um die XT Trail 3-fach mit 180mm scheiben  , Bremse ist genial .... absolut ruhig mit mords power !!!


----------



## fabu78 (26. Juni 2011)

sooo zu Abwechslung mal ein (unscharfer) Oldi


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (26. Juni 2011)

schön wie is die deville so?


----------



## MichiP (26. Juni 2011)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> schön wie is die deville so?



und hast Du sie vor dem Einbau gewogen?


----------



## fabu78 (26. Juni 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> und hast Du sie vor dem Einbau gewogen?



mit Achse + ungekürzten Schaft 2078g

ganz kurz:

0 Losbrechmoment out of the Box!
Wirkt im ersten Moment recht straff aber sobald es ruppiger wird federt / dämpft sie alles kontrolliert weg und nutzt dabei fast den kompletten Federweg. 
Bin aber erst 3 Stunden gefahren und muß noch etwas mit den Einstellungen experimentieren!

OT ende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (26. Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## wildermarkus (26. Juni 2011)

Ist das die 2012er?
160 oder 170mm Federweg


Gruß


----------



## fabu78 (26. Juni 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ist das die 2012er?
> 160 oder 170mm Federweg
> 
> 
> Gruß



2012er  140mm


----------



## Kompostman (26. Juni 2011)

fabu78 schrieb:


> sooo zu Abwechslung mal ein (unscharfer) Oldi



Jetzt hab ich ja schon lange nix mehr hier im Forum geschrieben, aber das 301 gefällt mir ja mal so richtig gut!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Juni 2011)

fabu78 schrieb:


> sooo zu Abwechslung mal ein (unscharfer) Oldi



Schick!

Überlege gerade, mir die Kettenführung zu ordern. Taugt das Teil was oder greift man besser zu einer "vollwertigen"?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal mein aktueller 12,15 Kg Aufbau (160/160mm)


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juni 2011)

Cool! Elox oder matt gepulvert?


----------



## supasini (26. Juni 2011)

Ich tipp auf elox - sonst waeren sicher nicht Schriftzuege alt und neu durcheinander drauf...


----------



## fabu78 (26. Juni 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Schick!
> 
> Überlege gerade, mir die Kettenführung zu ordern. Taugt das Teil was oder greift man besser zu einer "vollwertigen"?



Eigentlich hatte ich so gut wie nie Probleme mit abspringender Kette (fahre sram X9 mid cage).
Jetzt ist es nur wesentlich ruhiger da "unten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Alex willkommen zurück!!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Juni 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Cool! Elox oder matt gepulvert?



Elox, so bleibt es schön leicht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Juni 2011)

fabu78 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich so gut wie nie Probleme mit abspringender Kette (fahre sram X9 mid cage).
> Jetzt ist es nur wesentlich ruhiger da "unten".


Danke Dir! Das ist doch schonmal was 
Mich störts schon manchmal nach einer ruppeligen Abfahrt daran denken zu müssen, dass die Kette nicht da sein könnte wo sie hingehört. Ausserdem hab ich mir schonmal schön die Kette gerissen, als sie unten war und ich nicht schonend angefahren bin.


Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Elox, so bleibt es schön leicht



Eloxiert bei wem? Gerne auch per Mail oder pn!
Sieht super aus und ich hab immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt meines zu färben.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2011)

Hier mal wieder mein MK3
rockt immer noch mächtig. Der Rahmen sieht noch aus, als wäre fast neu - obwohl er wirklich schon viel bewegt wurde. Die ersten Lager - kein Spiel. Die meisten Teile hingegen mussten schon einmal getauscht werden - ausgelutschte Fox36, ausgeschlagene Hügi FR etc. - das 301 hat sie bisher überlebt - Ich hoffe, das bleibt so.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Juni 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Eloxiert bei wem?
> Sieht super aus und ich hab immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt meines zu färben.



Bei Fahrrad Glaser!

Sehr zu empfehlen!!!!!!

Top Service!

Hat mir auch die Lager im Oberrohr mit aus und wieder eingebaut. Dazu hat er auch die Felgen, die auch gleich mit eloxieren habe lassen, hervoragend aufgebaut!!!!!!

Würde ich immer wieder dort machen lassen


----------



## mokka_ (26. Juni 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein MK3
> rockt immer noch mächtig. Der Rahmen sieht noch aus, als wäre fast neu - obwohl er wirklich schon viel bewegt wurde. Die ersten Lager - kein Spiel. Die meisten Teile hingegen mussten schon einmal getauscht werden - ausgelutschte Fox36, ausgeschlagene Hügi FR etc. - das 301 hat sie bisher überlebt - Ich hoffe, das bleibt so.



ich finde jede mk generation ist und bleibt einfach ein super bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (26. Juni 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktueller 12,15 Kg Aufbau



Das extra-Elox würde ich mir nicht leisten wollen. Aber Dein grünes 301 sieht fantastisch aus!!!


----------



## beat (27. Juni 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ja schon lange nix mehr hier im Forum geschrieben, aber das 301 gefällt mir ja mal so richtig gut!



Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## rayc (27. Juni 2011)

k.wein schrieb:


> Leider nicht, ich kenne das Liteville nur mit diesem Dämpfer. Ich habe allerdings mal mit Whizz Wheels telefoniert. Ich wollte beim nächsten Service das Liteville Setup. Man sagte mir, es sei kein allzu großer Unterschied.
> Gruß.
> Karsten



Interessante Info. 

Das heißt, man bekommt gegebenfalls jeden DT-Dämpfer mit Liteville Setup?

Ray


----------



## fiveelements (27. Juni 2011)

ich nehme an, die aussage bezieht sich nur auf den ssd 210/212.

ich hatte den um 2004 auch mal in einem ghost. die zugstufe war über einen weiten bereich einstellbar, die druckstufe auch eher gering. im eingelenker war der fast schon unterdämpft.

in meinem stomp hatte ich einen ssd 190. der war sehr viel träger als der 210, etwa so wie ein mittlerer float, aber mit mehr progression. auch die anderen aktuellen dämpfer, 180 etc., dämpfen stärker und sind im 301 ohne umfangreiche änderungen wohl kaum zu gebrauchen.


----------



## k.wein (27. Juni 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, hoffe es klappt alles gut mit der Nabe!



Nach den ersten Fahrten, bin ich recht begeistert. Der Hinterbau zieht sich am Berg unter Last aber deutlich stärker zusammen als am Kettenschalter.
Ich werde mal mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt experimentieren.
Gruß.
            Karsten


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. Juni 2011)

fabu78 schrieb:


> sooo zu Abwechslung mal ein (unscharfer) Oldi


also ich finde den oldie eigentlich verdammt SCHARF!!! 

für mich ist die bos deville (2012) die ultimative gabel für n liteville, völlig egal ob der rahmen nun silber oder schwarz ist. ich bau mir gerade ein schwarzes mk9 auf, mit ner schwarzen 2010er fox float rl 150mm, weil's die günstig bei ebay gab. aber ein wechsel auf ne 2012er deville ist schon geplant... 

du, das ist aber keine tapered, oder?


----------



## fabu78 (27. Juni 2011)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> also ich finde den oldie eigentlich verdammt SCHARF!!!
> 
> für mich ist die bos deville (2012) die ultimative gabel für n liteville, völlig egal ob der rahmen nun silber oder schwarz ist. ich bau mir gerade ein schwarzes mk9 auf, mit ner schwarzen 2010er fox float rl 150mm, weil's die günstig bei ebay gab. aber ein wechsel auf ne 2012er deville ist schon geplant...
> 
> du, das ist aber keine tapered, oder?



nee ist 1 1/8


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2011)

Hab auch noch so einen Oldie, aber leider ohne BOS-Gabel 
Aber die Sektor tut's vorerst auch.


----------



## fabu78 (27. Juni 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Hab auch noch so einen Oldie, aber leider ohne BOS-Gabel
> Aber die Sektor tut's auch.



silber-elox ist(war) halt doch am schönsten


----------



## lucie (27. Juni 2011)

fabu78 schrieb:


> silber-elox ist(war) halt doch am schönsten



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Juni 2011)

Der silberne Grinder sieht soo verdammt gut aus
Habe mir auch einen geordert, obwohl ich schon nen schwarzen habe.
In Verbindung mit ner silbernen Kurbel und silbernen Pedalen


----------



## beat (29. Juni 2011)

'Nen interessanten "Spezialspacer" mit integrierter Steuersatzabdeckung hat der Harald da an seinem 301:



Weiß jemand Genaueres dazu?


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2011)

Das sind doch die neuen Megaforce II Spacer:


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das sind doch die neuen Megaforce II Spacer


und ich haett schon gemeint, das waeren kuehlrippen. schade!


----------



## dre (29. Juni 2011)

... bleibt bestimmt gut der Dreck drin hängen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Juni 2011)

...an meiner Eisdiele gibts keinen Dreck!


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...an meiner Eisdiele gibts keinen Dreck!


----------



## lexle (29. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Das sind doch die neuen Megaforce II Spacer:



GEIIL


----------



## lexle (29. Juni 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...an meiner Eisdiele gibts keinen Dreck!



Und wenn schmierste rotes Erdbeereis in die Rillen.. ist dann Syntace CD konform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (30. Juni 2011)

Fast fertig:


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2011)

ui!

fast fertig bedeutet, das sowas noch dran kommt?


----------



## Toolkid (30. Juni 2011)

Werde die Shifter noch gegen die SL-M780 tauschen, da die SL-M770-10 kein Instant-Release (warum auch immer das gegenüber den SL-M770 entfallen ist) und Multi-Release haben. 
Das Spacertürmchen auf dem Gabelschaft will ich noch entfernen, wenn ich mit der Vorbauhöhe einig geworden bin.
Tacho kommt auch noch dran und den vorderen Bremsschlauch will ich nochmal anpassen, da er momentan praktisch einmal um die Gabel gewickelt ist.
Evtl. stell ich doch noch auf eine Zweifachkurbel um, je nachdem wie die Dreifachkurbel mir passt (oder eben nicht).


----------



## kippi (30. Juni 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Fast fertig:



Da fehlt noch was!!!

-Weisser Sattel
-Weiisse Griffe 

Und die hier!!

Dann heißt es Schneeflöckchen ;o)


----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2011)

Dann aber bitte auch noch weise Felgen und Sonnenbrille nicht vergessen ==> Blendgefahr


----------



## juergets (1. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid pööse Puben! Wenn andere alles in schwarz haben, sagt auch keiner was.
Jürg
P.S. ich habe auch lieber mein schwarzes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (1. Juli 2011)

juergets schrieb:


> Ihr seid pööse Puben! Wenn andere alles in schwarz haben, sagt auch keiner was.
> Jürg
> P.S. ich habe auch lieber mein schwarzes.



Nö, ich bin froh ein Silbernes, kein RAW, zu haben!
Und jedem das seine


----------



## Grosser1609 (1. Juli 2011)

Weil das schwarze Schätzchen heute vier Jahre und 2 Monate alt wird darf es zum ersten mal in die Galerie:










*Partlist:*
Rahmen: MK4 XL (2007), Mudflap, Rockguard, RR-Reifen als Kettenstrebenschutz
Gabel: Lyric U-Turn (2009)
Steuersatz: SuperSpin
Antrieb und Geschalte:
XTR 970 Kurbel mit 20er Mountaingoat, 32er XTR und CanyonBash
XT Schaltwerk
XT Schalthebel
XT 11-32 Kassette
SLX 2-fach Umwerfer an Stinger E-Type-Platte
XT Kette
NC-17 Sudpin III Pedale
Bremse: Magura Louise BAT 2007 mit 203er Scheiben v. und h.
Laufräder: Hope Hoops mit DT 5.1, DT Comp Speichen, Messingnippel, Ecilipse Tubelesskit
Reifen: vorne Muddy Mary 2,35 FR, hinten vorübergehend Nobby Nic 2,25 mit Schlauch
Cockpit: Superforce 90 mm Vorbau, Vector Carbon 740 mm Lenker, ESI Chunky Grips, Syntace Plugs
Stuhl: P6 Carbon, Superlock, Sattel SLRt1 (oder so ähnlich), Ghetto-Provisoriums-Sattellift mit 17 cm Hub.
Tuning: Aluschauben an den Armaturen und Zugklemmen, Titan an Bremse, Scheiben, Sattel, Vorbau.

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## kuri (1. Juli 2011)

Mein neues Rad (jetzt schon über 3 Wochen alt); die Qualität der Bilder ist noch optimierungsbedürftig, aber nach dem Aufbau hab ich mehr Zeit mit fahren verbracht als mir Gedanken über die Bildkomposition zu machen 

Demnächst gibt's dann bessere Bilder mit neuen Bremsen & Vorbau und noch mal sauber gemacht. 

noch jungfräulich:




im Tarnmodus:




mal das "*V*" in Szene gesetzt:












Die meisten Teile habe ich von meinem Epic abgebaut. Gabel ist natürlich neu mit passendem Federweg (Gabel 150mm/ Rahmen 140mm). Aber jetzt weiß ich endlich wie sich Fully fahren anfühlt 

Wenn man mal von gewissen Kleinigkeiten absieht, wie z.B. die teils unkonventionelle Zugverlegung, bin ich schwer begeistert.

noch ein paar Infos:
Mk9 Gr.L in Maigrün, matt (RAL 6017); Ostern bestellt, Anfang Juni bekommen -> ca. 6 Wochen
Fox Talas 150 FIT RLC 2012

Gruß
kuri


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Das grüne Radl ist wirklich fesch! Gefällt mir! 

Jetzt habe ich einmal eine Frage wegen der Gewichte der Bikes.

Vor kurzem habe ich mein Bike auf einer Hängewaage im Bikeshop gewogen. Da hatte es 14,46kg. Laut meinen Berechnungen hätte es fast einen halben Kilo weniger haben sollen. Danach habe ich durch neuen Lenker, Vorbau und einen anderen Hinterreifen etwa 300g gespart. Ich müsste also auf etwa 14,16 kg sein. Gut...ich habe mit der Personenwaage einige Messungen gemacht und war im Mittel genau dort. Die Waagen waren entweder beide gleich, oder es passt so halbwegs.

Heute habe ich alle meine Teile - die selben Teile wie vorher - auf einen neuen 301 Rahmen geschraubt. Einige Teile hatten auch noch Dreck drauf.  Einziger Unterschied: Ich habe wie gesagt den neuen Rahmen und habe die Stinger KeFü nicht mehr montiert und hier etwas Gewicht gespart.

Hier meine Gewichte:

Rahmen	MK8 mit Dämpfer, Rockguard, Bowdenzug hinten, Steuersatzlager, Sattelklemme, X12 Achse
2808g 

Steuersatz	Superspin Abdeckung, 1 1/8" Adapter, Konus oben
22g

Gabel	Von R mit Steckachse und Konus, 160mm
2390g

Sattel+Stütze	P6 gekürzt + Selle Italia
465g

Kurbel+Pedale+Bash	Kurbel XT, Superstarcomponents Pedale, Custom Bash
1151g

Schaltwerk	XT Shadow
226g

Bremsadaper, Adapter Shimano 203 vorne + 4 Schrauben
61g

Cockpit	XT Bremsen Vo+Hi, Superforce 60, Vector Carbon 740, Superstarcomponents Griffe, XT Shifter ohne Anzeige, Spacer
1282g

Innenlager	XTR
87g

Umwerfer	XT E-Type
164g

Flaschenhalter BBB Side Cage
40g

Kette	HG93
261g

Bowden+Züge	Nur vordere Bowde, Züge
50g

Laufrad Vorne	mit Scheibe, Felgenband
1124g

Vorderreifen	Muddy Mary 2,5 falt, Trailstar	
997g

Laufrad hinten	Kassette XT+Maxxis Ardent+Schlauch+Felgenband
2557g

Schlauch vorne	Continental
180g

Kettenstrebenschutz	Stück Schlauch Schwalbe
25g

TOTAL: 13.890g

Sorry daß das so unübersichtlich ist... 
Warum zum Henker ist mein Radl schon wieder so viel leichter?! Ich habe doch nix vergessen zu wiegen? Ich wette, die Personenwaage und die Hängewaage sagen wieder etwas ganz anderes. Woran liegt denn das?

PS: Hätte ich den X12 Umrüstsatz für meine Hope Nabe schon, könnte ich wenigstens fahren. Zum Heulen!!!


----------



## acheloos (1. Juli 2011)

@kuri: sehr schönes 301!


----------



## Elztalbiker (2. Juli 2011)

@kuri: gefällt sehr die Mamba!


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2011)

@kuri
die absolut beste aller 301-Farben 

Wenn mein Rahmen mal Pulver bekommen sollte, brauch ich gar nicht mehr überlegen, welche Farbe!
(was ist das denn für ne RAL-Nummer? )

@GrazerTourer
woran das liegt mit dem halben kg Abweichung von Rechnen zum Komplettgewicht in der Realität weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber mir geht's auch immer wieder so, und es ist auch meistens so um ein halbes kg, genau wie bei dir 
Vielleicht ist die Luft im Rahmen ja ein halbes kg schwer... aber nur wenn das Radl komplett ist, weil wenn man nur den Rahmen alleine wiegt kann die schwere Luft ja noch raus?


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2011)

Hi scylla,
Einen Abtippfehler habe ich noch ausgebessert.

Sattel+Stütze haben natürlich 465g. Bin nun bei 13,89kg. Es wird besser, sind aber immer noch 200-300g weniger. Bezweifle stark, dass ich unter 14kg bin.

Ps: alles in allem ist der mk8/9 rahmen wirklich nur wenige Gramm schwerer als der alte. Hätte gedacht der Unterscheid ist größer.

//edit
Hat jemand schon einmal den genauen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Elox und Pulver gewogen?


----------



## Elztalbiker (2. Juli 2011)

Ja das Grün, 

würde später meinem RAW auch gut stehen.


----------



## kuri (2. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @kuri
> 
> Wenn mein Rahmen mal Pulver bekommen sollte, brauch ich gar nicht mehr überlegen, welche Farbe!
> (was ist das denn für ne RAL-Nummer? )



Maigrün, RAL 6017, matt

Steht aber auch im Text


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (2. Juli 2011)

'maigrün' klingt so lieblich, dabei ist das teil rattenscharf.


----------



## gotti (2. Juli 2011)

kuri schrieb:


>


Gut finde ich auch, wie das olle Epic achtlos in der Ecke liegt


----------



## Schreiner (2. Juli 2011)

ich muss mal Bilder meiner Küche machen, da hab ich einzelne Teile auch in Maigrün lackiert 

Hmm mein 901 an die Küche anpassen währe noch was


----------



## kuri (2. Juli 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> Gut finde ich auch, wie das olle Epic achtlos in der Ecke liegt


Ich hab aber heute schon mit dem Wiederaufbau des Epics angefangen. Es ist ja kein schlechtes Rad - im Gegenteil. Für mich, der lange Stahl-Hardtail Verfechter war, war das Epic das perfekte Rad um mich ans Fully fahren zu gewöhnen  
Aber das 301 kann einfach mehr!
Ich möchte jetzt auch nicht auf die "Service"-Intervalle des AFR Dämpfers eingehen, da muss der DT Dämpfer erstmal beweisen, dass er länger hält. Naja, zumindest kann kein Brain ausfallen


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2011)

kuri schrieb:


> Maigrün, RAL 6017, matt
> 
> Steht aber auch im Text



tja, wer lesen kann 

war wohl so mit bilder bewundern beschäftigt...


----------



## beat (5. Juli 2011)

Viel zu wenige 301 mit Totem hier!


----------



## der-gute (5. Juli 2011)

Hell Yeah! ;-)


----------



## supasini (5. Juli 2011)

SChon cool - sieht so aus, als waer es ungefaehr so schwer wie mein 901


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juli 2011)

Sieht schon brutal aus!! Ergibt Hammerschmidt plus SCS sinn? Dachte die HS hat schon ne KeFü??

Ansonsten ist es schon ein schickes Teil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sieht schon brutal aus!! Ergibt Hammerschmidt plus SCS sinn? Dachte die HS hat schon ne KeFü??
> 
> Ansonsten ist es schon ein schickes Teil!!



Die Kette kann zwar nicht weg, aber macht einen unglaublichen Lärm, selbst mit Neopren-Kettenstrebenschutz. Zumindest war das bei meinem 901 mit HS so. Denke, die SCS ist hier weniger "Führung" als "Klapperschutz" 

Die rote + weiße Felge sehen richtig schick aus! Mal was anderes


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Zwar keine super Fotos, aber immerhin bevor ich das Radl das erste Mal eingesaut habe.

Neu sind der Rahmen (MK8 medium, 140mm), Vorbau, Lenker. SCS2 kommt noch drauf.






















Und so wird raufgetreten:





Die nächsten Updates werden wohl die Bremse betreffen. Ich brauch etwas für einen Einfingerbremser-ohne-Hulk-Kräfte.


----------



## acheloos (5. Juli 2011)

@GrazerTourer: ist zwar ein "Standardaufbau"  , aber ich finde die Kombination schwarzer Eloxalrahmen mit weißer Gabel immer wieder schick, auch wenn andere hier das schon nicht mehr sehen können. Fährst Du die 36er Float mit 160 mm Federweg oder abgesenkt?


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Juli 2011)

acheloos schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer: ist zwar ein "Standardaufbau"  , aber ich finde die Kombination schwarzer Eloxalrahmen mit weißer Gabel immer wieder schick, auch wenn andere hier das schon nicht mehr sehen können. Fährst Du die 36er Float mit 160 mm Federweg oder abgesenkt?



Servus,

Ja, absolute Standardoptik.   stört mich nicht weiter, aber ich überlege ständig mir das Ding pulvern zu lassen. Wenn die Entscheidung nur leichter wäre!

Die Gabel ist eine Van. Stahlfeder, keine Absenkung.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist eine Van. Stahlfeder, keine Absenkung.



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAhVmjptZMI"]YouTube        - âªTim Allen grunt collectionâ¬â[/nomedia]

ein Mann ein Bike eine Gabel!


----------



## GrazerTourer (6. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> [yt]http://youtu.be/bahvmjptzmi[/yt]
> 
> ein mann ein bike eine gabel!



 Hervorragend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2011)

leider bin ich zu doof fürs direkte einbetten :-(


----------



## litefreak (6. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> leider bin ich zu doof fürs direkte einbetten :-(








```
[media=youtube]BAhVmjptZMI[/media]
```


----------



## NeooeN (6. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das Bike schick ! Hätte auch gerne so eins !


----------



## pd1 (8. Juli 2011)

Hier mal mein MK 9 120mm im Marathonkleid :












Gewicht :10,6Kg

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Jimmy82 (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr Sehr Schön !!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Juli 2011)

feiner Aufbau !
aber.... als wäre der Speedneedle an sich nicht schon....Hintern unfreundlich
aber mit der Neigung sieht es nach Schmerzen aus


----------



## biker-wug (8. Juli 2011)

Alles komplett schwarz und nur die blauen Naben, find ich echt ne geniale Optik!! Richtig geil!!


----------



## Kerberos (8. Juli 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Alles komplett schwarz und nur die blauen Naben


... und die blauen Speichennippel und die blauen Eggbeater und das blaue X.0 Schaltwerk. Dezent und doch individuell.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. Juli 2011)

Echt schick. Ist das eine Alu-P6 ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Juli 2011)

So ein Race-301 hat schon was! *schnurr* Eigentlich sollte man ja echt 3 Stück haben. Ein Raceteil, ein 140mm superleichtgewicht und meines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pd1 (8. Juli 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Echt schick. Ist das eine Alu-P6 ?



Ja Leider noch !!
Hatte es mit einer Kcnc Ti Pro 8000 ( 186 gr.) versucht ,hat mir aber nicht gefallen .
Die Carbonstütze bekomme ich laut Syntace erst im August ......

gruß pd


----------



## GrazerTourer (8. Juli 2011)

@pd1
Ich hätte noch eine nagelneue P6 Carbon zu Hause in 480mm die ich nicht brauche.


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2011)

pd1 schrieb:


> ...die carbonstütze bekomme ich laut syntace erst im august ...



2012 ?


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> So ein Race-301 hat schon was! *schnurr* Eigentlich sollte man ja echt 3 Stück haben. Ein Raceteil, ein 140mm superleichtgewicht und meines.



hmmm, jetzt wo du's sagst... kann mir das bitte mal wer sponsorn? 
@pd1
die paar blauen teile am schwarzen bike sehen echt genial aus. das hat stil


----------



## rallleb (8. Juli 2011)

@PD1
Perfekt bis in die letzte Schraube
Bin ich aber gewohnt von dir, seit unserem Ex-hobby
Gruß Ralf


----------



## biker-wug (8. Juli 2011)

Ja krass, die anderen blauen Details sind mir gar nicht aufgefallen, dass nenn ich mal richtig DEZENT!!

3x301, das wäre echt was, ein 10kg Raceaufbau, ein 12kg 14mm AM und meins, nur vielleicht noch ein bisserl leichter.


----------



## dre (8. Juli 2011)

Der Keller eines "echten" LV-lers sollte folgend bestückt sein:

101 Race-HT (leider ausgestorben)
301 Race 120mm
301 140mm bis 12 Kg
301 160mm for fun
601 warum nicht
901 "Platz da, jetzt komm ich Bike"

zzgl.
Tresor mit restlichen Rücklagen aus dem letzten Bankraub (woher sonst das ganze Geraffel bezahlen)
großzügiger Schrauber-OP
Alarmanlage
direkte Ersatzteilhotline zu Syntace

Des Weiteren:
Stressresistente/r Lebenabschnitsgefährte/in
Min. 60 Tage zugesicherter Urlaub
Abbezahlte Residenz am Gardasee

Und wir reden hier vom absoluten Minimum.....


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (8. Juli 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Der Keller eines "echten" LV-lers sollte folgend bestückt sein:
> 
> 101 Race-HT (leider ausgestorben)
> 301 Race 120mm
> ...


----------



## scylla (8. Juli 2011)

dre schrieb:


> der keller (fail, ein echter liteviller stellt seine bikes mindestens im wohnzimmer in einer vitrine aus oder nimmt wie mit ins bett) eines "echten" lv-lers sollte folgend bestückt sein:
> 
> 101 race-ht (leider ausgestorben)
> 101 am-ht
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (8. Juli 2011)

Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele.


----------



## supasini (8. Juli 2011)

word!
mein Keller sieht aktuell so aus:
101 Race
101 FR
301 AM
901 FR

es fehlt:
101 FX
301 Race

damit hätte ich es für mich dann abgedeckt


----------



## mokka_ (8. Juli 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> word!
> mein Keller sieht aktuell so aus:
> 101 Race
> 101 FR
> ...



und was ist mit dem 601


----------



## supasini (8. Juli 2011)

Wofür?
Die Lücke dafür finde ich in meinem Fuhrpark nicht. Ein 601 wäre ggf. Ersatz für 301 & 901 - die sind bei mir aber ziemlich unterschiedlich aufgebaut:

301 







140/150 mit Revelation, CK/Flow mit Fat Albert, Reverb (ist mitlerweile verbaut), ... 12,7 kg, also ein relativ leichter Flitzer one for all. Wobei ich nach meinem fatalen Sturz schon überlege, es was schwerer aufzubauen und wieder ne Stahlfedergabel (Lyrik) einzubauen

901 






200/180 mit Totem, DT-LRS mit Muddy Mary, Reverb,... 15,6 kg (geschätzt, es sind noch nicht die geplanten LR verbaut)

...beide Räder werden aber als "Tourenräder" eingesetzt.

m.E. ersetzt das 601 Mk1 das 901 Mk1/2, ist etwas leichter und filigraner. Allerdings dagt zumindest Thomas von TF-Bikes, der die Räder ja schon sehr ausführlich testgefahren ist, was anderes. Leider kann ich diesen Sommer nicht mehr Radfahren und somit fällt auch LV-Treffen im Allgäu aus, bei dem ich eigentlich mal nen Tag 601 fahren wollte ... 
Insofern bin ich gespannt auf Berichte von Menschen, die tatsächlich beide Räder in vergleichbarem Aufbau gefahren sind.


----------



## Helium (9. Juli 2011)

@GrazerTourer

schönes 301 hast du dir da aufgebaut


----------



## NeooeN (9. Juli 2011)

Was macht für euch euer LV 301 aus ? Was ist eurer Meinung das besondere am LV 301 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (9. Juli 2011)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Was macht für euch euer LV 301 aus ? Was ist eurer Meinung das besondere am LV 301 ?



Guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486335

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## KäptnFR (9. Juli 2011)

@supasini: Boah Ey, von wem hast Du die saugeilen Reifen an deim 301??


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> 
> schönes 301 hast du dir da aufgebaut



Boah! Und das vom Herrn Perfect-Bikes persönlich!  Das freut!


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2011)

KäptnFR schrieb:


> @supasini: Boah Ey, von wem hast Du die saugeilen Reifen an deim 301??



Ich glaub von H&S 

Deine liegen im Keller...


----------



## dre (9. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine Kiste in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe mit der SCS anti Schepperführung.
Müsste nun so ca. 12,3 Kg wiegen.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Juli 2011)

Verzeiht bitte den Spacerturm, nachdem ich den Vorbau ausgetauscht habe und er eine niedrigere Klemmung besitzt,
musste ich aufspacern, wird aber noch geändert auf 20mm Spacer, war nur zu faul den Schaft abzulängen, entgraten etc. 











NeooeN schrieb:


> Was macht für euch euer LV 301 aus ? Was ist eurer Meinung das besondere am LV 301 ?



1. Die Summe der durchdachten Details, die man vereinzelt bei anderen Herstellern evtl. findet aber nur bei LV alle zusammen in einem Rahmen vereint sind...
2. Die "Rahmengrößenpolitik": In meinen Augen sehen große Größen echt beschi$$en aus, bei LV kriegt man aber trotzdem ein kleines Rahmendreieck, in jeder Größe...
3. Service, Gewährleistung, Verarbeitung, Haltbarkeit, Elox Finish, Steifigkeit, Funktion, Optionen bei der Gabeleinbauhöhe usw. usf.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Juli 2011)

Super gut!
Teileliste mit gewichten wäre bei 10,6. Kg super
Danke


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Juli 2011)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK 9 120mm im Marathonkleid :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super gut!
Teileliste mit gewichten wäre bei 10,6. Kg super
Danke


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Juli 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> .



Hey Luke,

Entweder spinnt dein PC, Browser or whatever,
oder dein PC sein User spinnt irgenwie herum, man weiss es nicht


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2011)

nur noch das 20er MG Kettenblatt fehlt noch, ansonsten bin ich zur Zeit Zufrieden mit meinem 301 ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2011)

Fährst du ausschließlich mit Lockout oder hat die Flasche eine Ausbuchtung die man auf dem Bild nicht sieht...oder ist sie aus Gummi

G.


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Fährst du ausschließlich mit Lockout oder hat die Flasche eine Ausbuchtung die man auf dem Bild nicht sieht...oder ist sie aus Gummi
> 
> G.



Sie steckt nicht richtig im Halter (2cm) auf dem Bild, aber es geht genau aus! 
Auserdem ist es eine Syntaceflasche, das heißt sie passt sich dem Rahmen fließend an, lach


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2011)

Aha...bist vor der Aufnahme eine klassische Holterdipolterflaschenhochschiebpassage gefahren

G.


----------



## clemestino (10. Juli 2011)

Servus Jungs,

hab seit 2 Monaten ein 301 mit 32 Talas. Mein Händler meinte der 160er Hinterbau passt super. Hier im Forum haben die meisten aber den 140er. Passt da die Geo besser oder was ist der eigentliche unterschied? Ausser 20 mm mehr. Danke 

Gruß Clemestino


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aha...bist vor der Aufnahme eine klassische Holterdipolterflaschenhochschiebpassage gefahren
> 
> G.



Ne hab geduscht


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2011)

clemestino schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> hab seit 2 Monaten ein 301 mit 32 Talas. Mein Händler meinte der 160er Hinterbau passt super. Hier im Forum haben die meisten aber den 140er. Passt da die Geo besser oder was ist der eigentliche unterschied? Ausser 20 mm mehr. Danke
> 
> Gruß Clemestino


Nutz mal die Suche, da findest Du genug hier geht es nur um Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mgac (10. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> nur noch das 20er MG Kettenblatt fehlt noch, ansonsten bin ich zur Zeit Zufrieden mit meinem 301 ;-)



Wieso NN vorne und FA hinten? Hat das nen tieferen Sinn?


----------



## langer.andi (10. Juli 2011)

Und warum so schwere Laufräder?
Sonst sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Und warum so schwere Laufräder?
> Sonst sehr schönes Bike!


Weil Sie schön sind, und Robust.

@mgac
ich hatte innerhalb kürzerster Zeit mit meinen Mountainking supersonic 4 Platten dann habe ich rumgesucht den FA den NN und das DT Tublesskit draufgemacht, und hoffe jetzt mal für 1-2 Jahre meine Ruhe mit Platten zu haben


----------



## Sunset (10. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> ich hatte innerhalb kürzerster Zeit mit meinen Mountainking supersonic 4 Platten dann habe ich rumgesucht den FA den NN und das DT Tublesskit draufgemacht, und hoffe jetzt mal für 1-2 Jahre meine Ruhe mit Platten zu haben


 
na ja, ich würde aber die reifenkombie umdrehen.

nn hinten und einen fa (frontversion) vorne. ist denke ich sinniger. 
so verschenkst du vorne grip und hinten hast du einen höheren rollwiderstand.


----------



## hotspice (10. Juli 2011)

Sogar die Engel blasen zur Andacht wenn ein Liteville kommt 



Aber mal Spaß beiseite, das Teil ist Bergab ja echt Saugeil!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Juli 2011)

Habe da ein ähnliches:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (10. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> Sogar die Engel blasen zur Andacht wenn ein Liteville kommt
> 
> 
> 
> Aber mal Spaß beiseite, das Teil ist Bergab ja echt Saugeil!!



Bist du in dem "Verein" Mitglied oder wie hast du es so nahe an die Trompeten geschafft?

Ich denke du weisst was ich meine?


----------



## hotspice (11. Juli 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Bist du in dem "Verein" Mitglied oder wie hast du es so nahe an die Trompeten geschafft?
> 
> Ich denke du weisst was ich meine?



Ich bin in keinem dieser Vereine egal welcher. 

Gell Du bist aus  meiner Nähe?


----------



## Harry. (11. Juli 2011)

Für das Haifischbecken:
(Lenkerbrillentasche, Beautycase für Riegel+Handy, Schutzbleche, Lenkerhörnchen, Bremse hinten 203mm, Downhillfelgen mit BB, Hammerschmidt, KS i900, VRO, Lyrik 2-step)





Wiegt zwar ohne Trinkflasche 16,8 kg, würde ich mir aber wieder genau so aufbauen.

Harry

_Über die Luftpumpe können wir reden. Die gabs bei Hagebau mal für 99 Cent._


----------



## hardflipper (11. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> Ich bin in keinem dieser Vereine egal welcher.
> 
> Gell Du bist aus  meiner Nähe?



Bei den "Engelstrompeten" war ich auch schon, als ich mich in der Gegend mal verfahren hatte.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Juli 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Für das Haifischbecken:
> (Lenkerbrillentasche, Beautycase für Riegel+Handy, Schutzbleche, Lenkerhörnchen, Bremse hinten 203mm, Downhillfelgen mit BB, Hammerschmidt, KS i900, VRO, Lyrik 2-step)
> 
> 
> ...



Au weh, Kaffee!
Für mich wäre dieser Aufbau nix!
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller, den ganzen Krempel zu demontieren incl. Barends und es in den Rucksack zu packen (falls Rückentechnisch möglich)?
Man würde ein wesentlich leichteres und klapperfreieres Bike erhalten,
welches sich wesentlich leichter durch die Trailkurven schmeissen lässt 

Schutzbleche sind mMn auch irgendwie Sinnlos.
Lieber eine Schutzbrille, die auch UV Strahlung von den Augen fernhält und lästige Fliegen, kalten Wind usw...
Die Funktionsklamotten trocknen doch sowas von schnell, die kann man nach der Tour waschen und am Tag
drauf sind sie wieder trocken und bereit für den nächsten Einsatz


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Juli 2011)

...weiss garnicht was Du hast Phone, ist doch ein schönes Reiserad geworden!

Ne mal im Ernst, meines ists optisch nicht aber wenns Dir so passt Harry, dann ist doch alles gut!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Juli 2011)

Wie ich schon sagte: meins wäre es nicht!
Meine Kritik war aber konstruktiv und sinnvoll, nicht zerstörend!


----------



## dre (12. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...Schutzbleche sind mMn auch irgendwie Sinnlos....


 
... es gibt nur ein ordentliches Schutzblech:








_Quelle: www.gorebikewear.de_


----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2011)

Schutzbleche sind in schlammigen Gebieten schon eine feine Sache und der beste Schutz.

Vorne könnte man statt eines Schutzbleches einen Mudguard montieren.
Stört nicht und fällt nicht auf, nimmt aber nicht alles weg.

Vorne ohne Schutz zu fahren ist nichts, da hilft auch eine Brille nicht.

Hinten sehe ich keine Alternative zum Schutzblech.
Ohne Schutzblech, hat man ansonten den Schlamm bis hoch unter den Helm.
Der Schlamm geht auch problemlos bis unter das Hosenploster, das ist richtig unangenehm.

Am Winterrad habe ich Schutzbleche fix dran.
Am 301 nur den Mudguard, ein hinteres Schutzblech habe ich bisher noch nicht montiert, würde es aber bei Bedarf tuen.
Der Nachteil eines Schutzbleches ist, das dieser "beim hinter den Sattel gehen" einfach störrt.
Beim AlpenX würde ich kein hinteres Schutzblech montieren, das würde mich einfach zu sehr störren.

Hat jemand mal das aufblasbare Topeak-Schutzblech probiert?


ray

P.s.: Funktion ist einfach wichtiger als Style.


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (12. Juli 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> P.s.: Funktion ist einfach wichtiger als Style.


seit wann das denn?!??


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Meine Kritik war aber konstruktiv und sinnvoll, nicht zerstörend!


...habe auch nie was anderes behauptet (oder meintest Du mich garnicht?)


rayc schrieb:


> Schutzbleche sind in schlammigen Gebieten schon eine feine Sache und der beste Schutz.
> 
> Vorne könnte man statt eines Schutzbleches einen Mudguard montieren.
> Stört nicht und fällt nicht auf, nimmt aber nicht alles weg.
> ...



Ich find Schutzbleche und dieses ganze Rahmengebammel zwar auch funktionell aber mich würds mehr stören, als das es was hilft. Was ist denn wenn man mal springt oder einfach nur nen holprigen Trail fährt? Dann rappelt es, der Schwerpunkt ist kippeliger durch den ganzen zusätzlichen Krempel am Oberrrohr und es kann gefährlich werden falls sich mal was löst. Trifft das jetzt alles eh nicht zu (Mountainbiken im allgemeinen), dann hat das Rad seinen Zweck verfehlt und es ist eh wurscht.

Was ist denn, wenn man die ganzen Klamotten in einen Rucksack packt? Es gibt so gute Rucksäcke mittlerweile, die gut sitzen und bequem sind.

Ich find die Optik auch zweitrangig, aber wenns zusätzlich eher angenehmere Möglichkeiten gibt...


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich find Schutzbleche und dieses ganze Rahmengebammel zwar auch funktionell aber mich würds mehr stören, als das es was hilft. Was ist denn wenn man mal springt oder einfach nur nen holprigen Trail fährt? Dann rappelt es, der Schwerpunkt ist kippeliger durch den ganzen zusätzlichen Krempel am Oberrrohr und es kann gefährlich werden falls sich mal was löst. Trifft das jetzt alles eh nicht zu (Mountainbiken im allgemeinen), dann hat das Rad seinen Zweck verfehlt und es ist eh wurscht.



Auf einem Cross ist so ein Rahmengebammel (Taschen) imho schon sehr sinnvoll. Auch oder gerade eben bei artgerechter Haltung des Mountainbikes. Zumindest, falls es eben gut angebracht ist und sich nicht lösen kann. Normalerweise fällt so eine Tasche auch auf einem Holpertrail nicht einfach so ab, wenn sie mit Klettband befestigt ist. Das rüttelt sich schließlich nicht lose.
Gegenfrage zu deiner: Was ist denn, wenn man das ganze schwere Gedöns in den Rucksack packt und dann nicht mehr ordentlich abfahren kann, weil einem der Rücken weh tut, weil der Schwerpunkt dadurch noch viel dämlicher liegt (Gewicht oben auf dem Rücken), und weil einen der sackschwere Rucksack nur noch stört und einen von links nach rechts schmeißt?  (keine rhetorische Frage, eigene Erfahrung)

Nur Schutzbleche finde ich auch eher gefährlich denn nützlich... mir zumindest sind die Steck-Teile für die Gabel regelmäßig abgefallen weil sich der Klemmkonus aus dem Gabelschaft gerüttelt hat (wenns blöd läuft verkeilt es sich) und auf das hintere setz ich mich drauf wenn's steiler wird 
Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, ob Schaden oder Nutzen überwiegt


----------



## rosenland (12. Juli 2011)

@ Harry, 

ist das auf der Rahmentasche ein Deuter Logo?
Ist die von Deuter?

Finde ich für einen AX nämlich sehr gut...


----------



## dre (12. Juli 2011)

Was schleppt ihr den immer alles mit, bei euren Touren oder AlpenX-Geschichten. Macht ihr ne Biketour oder zieht ihr zuhause aus?
Kleiner Tipp: Montageständer, Luftkompressor, Werkbank etc. können daheim bleiben.
Ich bin immer mit meinem alten Deuter Alpendings 30 L (ohne Trinkblase, bin halt ein Flaschenkind). unterwegs und Ende im Gelände. Kleine Satteltasche für Schläuche und Tool und gut ist´s.
Protektorenkrempel wird irgendwie an den Rucksack drangeschnallt, Regenhülle drum, e basta.

Oder sehe ich das mal wieder alles einfach zu einfach?


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Oder sehe ich das mal wieder alles einfach zu einfach?



ja 
du bist raus


----------



## rosenland (12. Juli 2011)

@dre
Wie du das siehst ist mir eigentlich egal.

Ich habe Harry gefragt und sonst nichts. 
Eine "was-nehme-ich-mit-zum-AX" Diskussion will HIER keiner...


----------



## dre (12. Juli 2011)

... stimmt, hier sind Bilder gefragt.


----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2011)

Bevor, es ganz OT wird, wie wäre mit einen Thread " Alles rund um  AlpenX mit einem LV", das ist sicherlich sinniger als ein Ventilkappen-Thread. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juli 2011)

ok, ein Bild.....


----------



## ONE78 (12. Juli 2011)

schönes bild


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2011)

@Bjoern 

 tolle optik  ..................im ersten Augenblick stellte ich mir noch John Wayne in Cowboy Kluft lässig mit einem Fuß auf der Mauer und Hand am Colt vor......


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

aber nicht, dass der Rahmen bricht, wenn John Wayne ihm die Sporen in die Kettenstrebe rammt 

Hmmm, vielleicht noch den Hintergrund ein bisschen unschärfer machen und den Konstrast ein wenig hochregeln?


----------



## crashkid (12. Juli 2011)

hier mal mein 301 im bevorzugten Gelände, mit kleinen aber feinen Anpassungen! 









für den Einsatz auf alpinen Trails ist schon nahe an "perfekt" ? (für mich )
Rockguard, SCSII und der Grinder zeigen deutliche Spuren von Feindkontakt, machen aber teilweise seit Herbst einen tadellosen Job! 
Auch beim Gewicht (13.2Kg) seh ich wenig Potential! 

habt Ihr noch Ideen? 
=> die Reifen sind gesetzt, damit wird nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik ausgeglichen! 

ride on 
tobi


----------



## kippi (12. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ok, ein Bild.....



Da is ja gar keine Tasche dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (12. Juli 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> Auch beim Gewicht (13.2Kg) seh ich wenig Potential!
> 
> habt Ihr noch Ideen?
> => die Reifen sind gesetzt, damit wird nicht vorhandene Fahrtechnik ausgeglichen!


Ohne tief in die Trickkiste zu greifen wird da nichts mehr gehen. 13,2 kg mit DH Reifen (?) sind doch voll ok. Gabel ist eine Solo Air? Lenker Carbon?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juli 2011)

@scylla: der Rahmen "bricht" eher an der Macke (Kratzer mit Beule) die ich mir letztens auf ner Odenwaldtour mit so ein paar Verrückten eingefangen habe....   

@ollo: das mit dem Western Einfluss könnte hinkommen....an manchem Anstieg habe  ich immer die Titelmelodie von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" im  Ohr.....auf mancher Abfahrt letztens im Odenwald auch 

@Kippi: Mann von Welt trägt Hand oder Schultertasche.....


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @scylla: der Rahmen "bricht" eher an der Macke (Kratzer mit Beule) die ich mir letztens auf ner Odenwaldtour mit so ein paar Verrückten eingefangen habe....




Menno, so ein Mist! Wo ist das denn passiert? 
Jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen 


Dann musst du dich wohl demnächst rächen und den PW auf uns hetzen


----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @scylla: der Rahmen "bricht" eher an der Macke (Kratzer mit Beule) die ich mir letztens auf ner Odenwaldtour mit so ein paar Verrückten eingefangen habe....
> 
> @ollo: das mit dem Western Einfluss könnte hinkommen....an manchem Anstieg habe  ich immer die Titelmelodie von "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod" im  Ohr.....auf mancher Abfahrt letztens im Odenwald auch



Ups,  garnicht mitbekommen, das dein 301 was abbekomem hat.
Da war es doch schoen laubig.

Ach, deswegen hattest du letzten SA keine Zeit fuer die Tour mit stonelbs12 in der Suedpfalz.
Ich hoffe wir haben dich nicht vergrault.

ray 

p.S.: Bilder sind leider alle nichts geworden.
Dafuer ist dein obiges Bild unmso schoener


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Menno, so ein Mist! Wo ist das denn passiert?



als ich auf der einen "Abfahrt"(*) den Stein unter dem vielen losen Laub gefunden habe..... 



scylla schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen



nur nötig wenn du mir einen Schubs gegeben hast...es war da aber IMHO nur Ray hinter mir......ob er...? 



scylla schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich wohl demnächst rächen und den PW auf uns hetzen



ich werde mir mal Harry Potter 1 bis 7 komplett und nonstop anschauen, dann bekomme ich den Drachenfels bestimmt lebendig 


(*) diese Mischung aus freiem Fall, Reifen Traktionstest und Weg erahnen gekürt mit tiefem Laub


----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> habt Ihr noch Ideen?



Griffe -> 50 g Ersparniss (Ritchey WCS TrueGrip)
LRS -> 150g (Flow mit Tune Naben => 1600g)
BOS Deville -> 400 g
Bei Pedale und Lenker muesste ich sehen was es ist, da koennte man auch noch was rausholen.
Griffe kosten dich 6 Euro, der Rest wird teuer 

Wie hast du die 13.2 kg gewogen?
Das Gewicht scheint mir fuer deinen Aufbau um 500 g zu niedrig zu sein.

ray


----------



## scylla (12. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nur nötig wenn du mir einen Schubs gegeben hast...es war da aber IMHO nur Ray hinter mir......ob er...?



Nächstes Mal muss ich da vorher mal ordentlich durchkehren!
Dabei hatte ich an jeder anderen Stelle zehn mal mehr Bedenken, dass was passiert...

Aber dafür hast du die Mutprobe* bestanden 

(*fies und steil hatte ich ja erwähnt, Laub/Steine/Wurzeln hatte ich dafür glaub unterschlagen )


----------



## crashkid (12. Juli 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Griffe -> 50 g Ersparniss (Ritchey WCS TrueGrip)
> LRS -> 150g (Flow mit Tune Naben => 1600g)
> BOS Deville -> 400 g
> Bei Pedale und Lenker muesste ich sehen was es ist, da koennte man auch noch was rausholen.
> ...



gewogen an einer Hängewaage im Shop! das passt!

@Berkel:
Gabel ist eine Solo Air, der Lenker aus Carbon, die Reifen:
HR: Maxxis Minion 60a single ply exo VR: Maxxis Minion 42a double ply!

@ray:
- griffe sind gesetzt - danke an Syntace! 
- beim LRS hast du recht - aber ich warte auf eine vielversprechende alternative!
- die BOS deville spart max. 100g und hat dafür 10mm weniger Weg!
(dank aufwendigem Materialabtrag an den Tauchrohren wohl noch weniger!!)
- Lenker ist Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon in 740mm => gesetzt! 
aber um 1-2 cm kürzen wäre eine Option!
- Pedal: NC17 Sudpin III, geiles Pedal!! hier wäre ein Wechsel auf die Titanversion möglich (-100g); 
da ich vom #9 MK1 schon recht überzeugt war, werde ich hier auf die 2te Version warten, kann ja auch nicht mehr "so lange" dauern!

Niemand die Neuerung incl. 50g Gewichtsersparnis erkannt?

gruss tobi


----------



## frorider (12. Juli 2011)

Schläuche (SV14), Kurbel (XTR), Kassette (XX 9- bzw. 10-fach), Kettenblätter (TA), Umwerfer (XTR), Bremsen (XTR mit Storm-SL-Scheiben), Sattelstütze (P6 Carbon)? Alles nicht grad günstig, aber in Summe kann man da schon noch ein paar Gramm rausholen


----------



## rayc (12. Juli 2011)

Ah eine Solo Air, bin von einer Coil ausgegangen.
Dann haut das Gewicht hin.
Da alle genanten Anbauteile gesetzt sind, hilft nur noch Boddytuning.
Viel Spass beim Abnehmen.  

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin glaube auch bei "meinem"  finalen Gewicht angekommen 
13,45 kg, ziemlich genau ein Kilo weniger als der original Aufbau und das mit dem 1 pro Gramm haut auch hin  
Reverb und Ergon Griffe sind bei mir muss.

Pitt


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2011)

LRS: DT240s, CX-Ray, Alu, Flow, Tuning: 36er Zahnscheiben: 1645 g
Bremse: the one 180/180 Tuning: Titanschrauben komplett: 717 g

Ich erkenne nicht alle Teile, für genauere Empfehlungen müsstest du ne Teile- und Gewichtsliste posten, dann gehtr hier die Post ab, es wird aber teure Wünsche wecken


----------



## Pittus (12. Juli 2011)

Liteville MK8 L
LRS: DTSwiss 240s mit DT Swiss Competition + Revolution und Flow (by Felix) 1705g
Reifen:vorne Rubber Queen (nach Finale und der Eifel mein absoluter Favorit) hinten Maxxis Ardent
Schläuche: SV14
Lenker: Syntace Carbon 740mm, 12° und Superforce 75mm
Sattel: SQLab 611 ltd.
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas (hier ist vielleicht noch Potential)
Ergon Griffe (sind gesetzt) ebenso
RS Reverb
Schaltung: XO 
Kurbel: XTR mit Grinder und 36 TA
Umwerfer: SLX 2fach
SCS1
Kassette + Kette XT 
Bremse: irgendwas von Magura, 653g inkl. Scheiben 203/180 und ungekürzter Leitung.





Pitt,.....der nie gedacht hat, dass er Gewichtsfeilscher wird


----------



## supasini (12. Juli 2011)

geil, vor allem das Gewicht der Bremse rockt! die ist ja mehr als 50 g leichter als meine one, und die hat vorne nur 180 
aber mein neuer lrs ist leichter als deiner: mit den originalzahnscheiben 1660 g, wird noch die leichten 36er bekommen


----------



## ollo (12. Juli 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Griffe -> 50 g Ersparniss (Ritchey WCS TrueGrip)
> LRS -> 150g (Flow mit Tune Naben => 1600g)
> BOS Deville -> 400 g die wiegt 2140g
> Bei Pedale und Lenker muesste ich sehen was es ist, da koennte man auch noch was rausholen.
> ...




was wiegt die Lyrik ??

Reifen ca - 200- 300g (Alternativ die Onza Ibex FR, Profil ist fast Identisch und liegen bei unter 700g)
Lenker mÃ¼Ãte der Vector DH sein, da geht kaum weniger bei der Breite, auÃer etwas schmaler und in Carbon, Pedal kÃ¶nnte ein NC 17 Sudpin sein ( es ist ein Sudpin, zu spÃ¤t gelesen) ...... und wie immer, je 1 g weniger macht auch gleich 1 â¬ weniger im Portemonnaie


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2011)

Pittus schrieb:


> Bremse: irgendwas von Magura, 653g inkl. Scheiben 203/180 und ungekürzter Leitung.



Hi, pittus,
wie fährt sich die MT 8? Dosierbarkeit? Bremskraft? Fingerkraft? Schon längere Abfahrten gemacht-Standfestigkeit? Rubbeln? 
Ok, viele Fragen, aber bis auf die roten Punkte ist die Bremse schon interessant.

Viele Grüße,
F.B.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juli 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi, pittus,
> wie fährt sich die MT 8? Dosierbarkeit? Bremskraft? Fingerkraft? Schon längere Abfahrten gemacht-Standfestigkeit? Rubbeln?



das würde mich auch interessieren !


----------



## Pittus (12. Juli 2011)

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut und zu mehr lass ich mich vorerst nicht hinreißen.
Ich hab sie gerade mal eine Woche dran  und hätte mich mein Händler nicht mit Betatesterverführungspreis geradezu zum Kauf gezwungen ..... 
Nerven tut mich im Augenblick ein Quitschgeräusch kurz vorm blockieren des Vorderrades, hier muss ich sehen ob neue Beläge Abhilfe schaffen.
In zwei Wochen bin ich im Raum GaP und Mitte August weiß ich mehr.

Pitt


----------



## Deleted 38566 (12. Juli 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ok, ein Bild.....



Du sollst nicht so viel Fotoshoppen, sondern Biken. War ne schöne Tour, ausser das uns der Regen abrupt ein Ende bescherte. Fortsetzung folgt und somit bist Du bei der Tour gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashkid (12. Juli 2011)

frorider schrieb:


> Schläuche (SV14), Kurbel (XTR), Kassette (XX 9- bzw. 10-fach), Kettenblätter (TA), Umwerfer (XTR), Bremsen (XTR mit Storm-SL-Scheiben), Sattelstütze (P6 Carbon)? Alles nicht grad günstig, aber in Summe kann man da schon noch ein paar Gramm rausholen




hi Fabi,
- die SV14 würden in summe noch 50g bringen (bisher michelin C4 latex)
fährst du die SV14?
- meine middleburn incl. reset innenlager kann bei XTR gut mithalten, sollte sogar noch leichter sein!
- XX 9fach kassette ist schon drauf 
- TA kettenblätter auch; zumindest das grosse, das kleine ist Shimano Alu!
- die neue XTR bremse würde noch richtig was bringen - danke
- auch die neue P6 vollcarbon würde wohl noch ein wenig bringen - kommt! 

@ollo
die lyrik solo air wiegt wohl < 2200g
und meine dank dem wegfall der maxle nochmal ein bisschen weniger!

tobi


----------



## berkel (12. Juli 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> meine dank dem wegfall der maxle nochmal ein bisschen weniger!


X20?  Kannst du mehr dazu sagen?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> X20?  Kannst du mehr dazu sagen?



Ist doch ganz einfach!
Wiegt einiges weniger und im besten Fall funktioniert es besser als das Original!
Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man nun Werkzeug benötigt...


----------



## bernd e (13. Juli 2011)

Ist ja schön zu lesen an was ihr denkt und umbauen wollt, aber war das nicht mal Bilder-T?
Macht halt ein "301 abspecken" T hier im LV-Bereich auf?


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Juli 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Ist ja schön zu lesen an was ihr denkt und umbauen wollt, aber war das nicht mal Bilder-T?
> Macht halt ein "301 abspecken" T hier im LV-Bereich auf?



ok  Echt praktisch diese Fahrradständer dort wenn man sich beim uphill mal kurz ausruhen möchte


----------



## crashkid (13. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach!
> Wiegt einiges weniger und im besten Fall funktioniert es besser als das Original!
> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man nun Werkzeug benötigt...



stimmt alles 
tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (14. Juli 2011)

@ Hagen

wie bist Du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?

Bitte hier Antworten!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=498939&page=14

Gruß

Markus


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> ............
> @ollo
> die lyrik solo air wiegt wohl < 2200g
> und meine dank dem wegfall der maxle nochmal ein bisschen weniger!
> ...




dann macht sich das nicht viel zur Deville


----------



## ollo (14. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> X20?  Kannst du mehr dazu sagen?




die neuen X Fusion Gabeln haben den Syntace X 20 Standard ab nächster Generation.....es Stand etwas dazu im News Bereich und  vor 1- 2 Jahren habe ich in Willingen schon mal was von X 20 gehört


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach!
> Wiegt einiges weniger und im besten Fall funktioniert es besser als das Original!
> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass man nun Werkzeug benötigt...



Ist die noch leichter wie die 2011 Dh leicht Maxle?

G.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Juli 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> ok  Echt praktisch diese Fahrradständer dort wenn man sich beim uphill mal kurz ausruhen möchte




Sehr schickes Foto!
Schönes Licht!


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Juli 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Foto!
> Schönes Licht!



Danke 



wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Hagen
> 
> wie bist Du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?
> 
> ...



Ja, mache ich nach diesem Wochenende! Da wird auch die Entscheidung fallen, ob er drin bleibt. Habe ihn mit verschiedenen Einstellungen im Alpenurlaub getestet und will jetzt nochmal ne Runde auf meinen heimischen Referenz-Trails testen


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zwar keine super Fotos, aber immerhin bevor ich das Radl das erste Mal eingesaut habe.
> 
> ...



Muss das (fast alles) revidieren... zumindest etwas Wesentlichee. Gravierende Änderungen gab es gestern *g* zuerst aber auf den Berg. Bilder mit Ratespiel folgen am Abend.

Lg, GT


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2011)

//Update

Na? Was ist neu? Es sind drei bis vier Dinge. Für mich alle drei bis vier sehr wesentlich, aber nicht unbedingt alles sofort ersichtlich.


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> //Update
> 
> Na? Was ist neu? Es sind drei bis vier Dinge. Für mich alle drei bis vier sehr wesentlich, aber nicht unbedingt alles sofort ersichtlich.



1) neue Bremse (XTR?)
2) Flaschenhalten
3) Schon wieder ein neuer Rahmen (diesmal in L?)!
4) ??? - evtl. mit 160mm statt 140mm hinten?

ach ja: Und noch immer keine SCS!

Und ja, natürlich sollte man bei diesem schönen Wetter am Sonntag besser Radfahren, aber ich muss eh arbeiten. Und wenn man schon am am Computer sitzt, kommt einem so ein Suchbild gerade recht .....


----------



## Helium (17. Juli 2011)

Du bremst mit meiner neuen Liebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöner Aufbau,gefällt mir verdammt gut!  Ich tendiere eigentlich zum 601,aber das 301 mit 160er Hebel und entsprechender Gabel wäre wirklich eine (sehr leichte) Alternative 
Die Bremse würde mich auch interessieren,vor allem ob die Kühlrippen wirklich ihren Dienst tun!? Fahre bisher die Saint und die passt mir perfekt,abgesehen vom Gewicht.Ein paar Gramm weniger schaden ja nie


----------



## Elztalbiker (17. Juli 2011)

Rund um gelungene Zusammenstellung von Bike und Parts - gefällt sehr!


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

die Matsch Marie vorne gefällt mir halt nicht...

da gibts für mich mit Ardent hinten eigentlich nur den Minion DHF oder wenn es auch feucht wird mit richtigem Hinterreifen dann den Baron 2.5


----------



## idworker (17. Juli 2011)

die neue XTR, echt sehr fein wird aber von der XT 2012 extrem kopiert. XT-> Mercedes S-Klasse, XTR-> Maybach, könnte man doch so beschreiben, oder?

VG vom Bodensee


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2011)

Danke 

@wurzelmann, helium
Ja, die neue XTR Trail. Die Bremse funktioniert sensationell. Gestern sehr viele HM bergab ohne ermüdenden Zeigefinger. Mit der XT war das nieeeeeeemals möglich. 

Die SCS2 lässt leider noch auf sich warten.

Ansonsten:
Ja, ich bin auf den L Rahmen umgestiegen. Er passt mireinfach viel besser als m (180cm, kurze Beine). Im technischen Gelände (wovon ich gestern sehr viel gehabt habe) gibts keine Nachteile. Wenn es schneller wird, geht das längere Bike viel besser. Der Vorbau wurde auf 45mm gekürzt. Hinten fahre ich nun doch 160 statt 140mm. Gefällt mir mit der Van besser. Außerdem bin ich eher für etwas steilere Lenkwinkel, da die Van ja nicht wegtaucht... 

Alles in allem wurde das bike schon wieder besser....so viel, wie ich es mir nicht gedacht hätte. Jippieee!


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> @wurzelmann, helium
> Ja, die neue XTR Trail. Die Bremse funktioniert sensationell. Gestern sehr viele HM bergab ohne ermüdenden Zeigefinger. Mit der XT war das nieeeeeeemals möglich.
> ...



 4 aus 4 Richtige 

 Und, was krieg ich jetzt? Vielleicht eine Einladung nach Graz zum Touren? 

(allerdings habe ich kein LV )


----------



## frogbite (17. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Danke
> Ja, ich bin auf den L Rahmen umgestiegen. Er passt mir einfach viel besser als m (180cm, kurze Beine).



Danke für den Beitrag, Grazer Tourer! Jetzt bin ich nicht mehr der Einzige, der hier mit 180cm Körpergröße ein L fährt. Sonst wird man immer so als Sonderling belächelt, weil alle bis 190cm einen M Rahmen fahren.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## hardflipper (17. Juli 2011)

Ich bin 192 cm und fahre sogar einen XL. Bei L würde mir die 480er Stütze gerade so reichen.... von der Geo her wäre mir dennoch der L lieber.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juli 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich bin 192 cm und fahre sogar einen XL. Bei L würde mir die 480er Stütze gerade so reichen.... von der Geo her wäre mir dennoch der L lieber.



Bei deiner Größe kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Es ist aber bei mir definitiv so, dass ich mit dem L Rahmen nur Vorteile und keinen einzigen Nachteil habe. Er ist mit 45er vorbej einen tick länger als M mit 60. Der Sattel ist gleich weit drin, im Technischen ist es wie gesagt kein Nachteil. Ich habs ausgiebig getestet. Wenn es schneller wird ist der L rahmen bei meiner größe dem M deutlich überlegen.

@Wurzelmann
Du bist herzlichst willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gecko1969 (17. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich mit 189 / 92 cm nach Probefahrt in Willingen  für ein L entschieden. Passt mir gut!


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

Uuuh, wie wärs mit sowas:


----------



## Gecko1969 (17. Juli 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Uuuh, wie wärs mit sowas:



Syntace Prototype?  Und wann zu liefern?  

Nee, das bleibt nicht so - hab mich nur noch nicht getraut die Gabel abzusägen . Der VRO muss eh weichen, da mir die 685 mm nicht mehr reichen und der breitere VRO-Lenker wohl nie in die Läden kommt. Schade eigentlich. Kann man dem Carbon Vector mit 740 mm vertrauen oder sollte man lieber Alu nehmen?


----------



## der-gute (17. Juli 2011)

Kommt drauf an, wo du dein Rad so rum wirfst...

MeinEnduro wiegt 17 Kilo und als ich auf dem 123er im hohen Bogen über den Lenker bin, is das Rad auf dem Lenker eingeschlagen. Syntace Vector 318 760mm - dem vertrau ich noch immer, bei nem carbonvector hätt ich da bedenken...

Jeder so wie er fährt - im waldstücke es sich auch besser, als auf den dalco trails direkt auf die Felsen...


----------



## dre (17. Juli 2011)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Syntace Prototype?  Und wann zu liefern?  ...



... Vorstellung im Markt, schon Herbst 2011. Lieferung an den Kunden schon Herbst 2013 (wenn alles gut läuft und die Syntace-QS grünes Licht gibt).


----------



## Wurzelmann (17. Juli 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bei deiner Größe kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Es ist aber bei mir definitiv so, dass ich mit dem L Rahmen nur Vorteile und keinen einzigen Nachteil habe. Er ist mit 45er vorbej einen tick länger als M mit 60. Der Sattel ist gleich weit drin, im Technischen ist es wie gesagt kein Nachteil. Ich habs ausgiebig getestet. Wenn es schneller wird ist der L rahmen bei meiner größe dem M deutlich überlegen.
> 
> @Wurzelmann
> Du bist herzlichst willkommen!



Danke 

Aber wenn ich mir Deine Tourenbilder so anschaue, komme ich da wahrscheinlich nicht mal bis zur Hälfte hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (18. Juli 2011)

@Martin: Schaut gut aus! Gute Wahl!  Ging mir genau so - lange hatte ich das MK9 in M mit 60er Vorbau mit meinen 1,80m nicht! Fühl mich am L mit dem 50er Megaforce viel wohler! Hab allerdings noch? den 140er Hinterbau in Kombi mit der Van......


----------



## Silberbüchse (18. Juli 2011)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich bin 192 cm und fahre sogar einen XL. Bei L würde mir die 480er Stütze gerade so reichen.... von der Geo her wäre mir dennoch der L lieber.


zustimm...


----------



## Helium (23. Juli 2011)

Nach der Schlammschlacht heute morgen wollte mein 301 frischgewaschen und gebügelt unbedingt nochmal in die Galerie








Achja, Zuwachs im Fuhrpark für spaßiges zwischendurch hat es auch gegeben


----------



## Schreiner (23. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub ich brauch zum901 doch noch ein 301 sehr schön


----------



## KaskiaRacing (23. Juli 2011)

sehr geil Helium!

Sieht gut aus, nur die Kurbel will mir nicht gefallen...
Wie machen sich die Reifen?


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (23. Juli 2011)

Schickes Rad. Der LRS gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## ollo (23. Juli 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich brauch zum901 doch noch ein 301 sehr schön



mit dem passenden Easton Haven LR satz


----------



## frogbite (23. Juli 2011)

Hi,
endlich habe ich eine X0 3-fach Kurbel in schwarz ergattern können. Jetzt ist´s noch ein bißchen schwärzer. Dafür wieder etwas schwerer, allerdings nicht wegen der Kurbel, sondern ich musste meine schönen Magura Storm SL Scheiben wieder gegen die original CleanSweep austauschen, da letztere doch immer noch am besten mit der X0 Bremse harmonieren. Die beiden neuen Fat Alberts mit Star-Mischungen sind nochmal gut 80 g schwerer als die Triple Compound. Jetzt bin ich auf 12,45 kg.






Sorry, dass es so sauber ist und nein, ich bin kein Zahnarzt. 

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## dre (23. Juli 2011)

... wie hast´n die Umlenkhebel so schwarz hinbekommen? Edding?


----------



## frogbite (23. Juli 2011)

Ne, Autolackstift und dann kurz vorm Trocknen mit nem Lappen leicht drüber getupft; gibt ne ähnlich Optik wie anodisiert. Und hält wesentlich besser als Edding. 

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (23. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## Freeerider81 (23. Juli 2011)

@Helium:
sehr coole Bikes! 
Wie bist du mit dem Hinterradreifen zufrieden? Wie ist den der RQ im vergleich zum FA deiner Meinung nach? fährst du den Tubless?
Der Baron in 2,5 ist einfach geil! Mein Lieblingsvorderradreifen! In 2,3 ist er fast schon etwas zu leicht.


----------



## rayc (23. Juli 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> Sorry, dass es so sauber ist und nein, ich bin kein Zahnarzt.
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.



Aua, da bist du wohl sehr unsanft auf der Sattelspitze gelandet. 
Tut ja schon vom Hinsehen weh. 

ray

P.s.: wo sind die ganzen Zahnärzte?
Kannst sich bitte einer mal outen.


----------



## Helium (23. Juli 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> @Helium:
> sehr coole Bikes!
> Wie bist du mit dem Hinterradreifen zufrieden? Wie ist den der RQ im vergleich zum FA deiner Meinung nach? fährst du den Tubless?
> Der Baron in 2,5 ist einfach geil! Mein Lieblingsvorderradreifen! In 2,3 ist er fast schon etwas zu leicht.



RQ macht sich gut als Hinterradreifen, den FA kann ich nicht mehr richtig einschätzen ist schon zulange her, als ich den letzten gefahren hab.
Fahre mit Schlauch, nachdem es mir bei der ZTR Flow zweimal den Reifen von der Felge gerissen hat bin ich vorerst von Tubeless geheilt. Evtl. hat aber einfach die Reifen-Felgen Kombi nicht 100%ig gepasst.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. Juli 2011)

@Helium: Super Aufbau,nicht nur optisch ein Augenschmaus 
Der Baron ist auch mein Lieblingsreifen vorne,egal welche Verhältnisse!
Wie macht sich die Bremse in Punkto Standfestigkeit?
MfG


----------



## sasch12 (24. Juli 2011)

hey Helium...
und nun mach doch mal ne "Ansage" zum Dämpfer, da wart ich schon lang  drauf 
Rippen soweit auch wieder heile ?

Gruss sasch


----------



## Prwolf35 (24. Juli 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Nach der Schlammschlacht heute morgen wollte mein 301 frischgewaschen und gebügelt unbedingt nochmal in die Galerie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





......wow, einfach nur ein geiles Bike! 
Du kannst es eigentlich nur noch mit der Variante "RAW" toppen! 
Gruß aus München


----------



## kippi (24. Juli 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi,
> endlich habe ich eine X0 3-fach Kurbel in schwarz ergattern können. Jetzt ist´s noch ein bißchen schwärzer. Dafür wieder etwas schwerer, allerdings nicht wegen der Kurbel, sondern ich musste meine schönen Magura Storm SL Scheiben wieder gegen die original CleanSweep austauschen, da letztere doch immer noch am besten mit der X0 Bremse harmonieren. Die beiden neuen Fat Alberts mit Star-Mischungen sind nochmal gut 80 g schwerer als die Triple Compound. Jetzt bin ich auf 12,45 kg.
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Sattel ist kaputt


----------



## Elztalbiker (24. Juli 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Dein Sattel ist kaputt



Frogbite scheint es wurscht zu sein, wie der Sattel / die Sattelspitze aussieht. Schau mal in seiner Gallerie vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (24. Juli 2011)

Was denkt ihr, wieviel Mühe es macht, das Sattelgestell mit den Zähnen so lange nach unten zu biegen, bis man auch bergauf bequem auf der Spitze sitzen kann?

Yepp, beim Sattel ist mir Optik und Gewicht (der SMP bringt´s auf 325 g) inzwischen zweitrangig.
Der SMP ist für mich der bisher geeignetste Sattel. Ich habe inzwischen ein gutes Dutzend ausprobiert, aber auf keinem anderen kann ich stundenlang sitzen, ohne dass mir was weh tut - und zwar ohne Windelhose (sorry, ich meine gepolsterte Hose). Am nähesten kam noch der SQ Lab 611 Active ran. Aber der war zum "hinter den Sattel gehen" schlicht zu breit und für bessere Kontrolle die Sattelnase zu schmal.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## rayc (24. Juli 2011)

Sieht aber einfach nur krass aus.
Da konnte ich mir einen Kommentar nicht verkneifen.

ray


----------



## Elztalbiker (24. Juli 2011)

frogbite schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, wieviel Mühe es macht, das Sattelgestell mit den Zähnen so lange nach unten zu biegen, bis man auch bergauf bequem auf der Spitze sitzen kann?
> 
> Yepp, beim Sattel ist mir Optik und Gewicht (der SMP bringt´s auf 325 g) inzwischen zweitrangig.
> Der SMP ist für mich der bisher geeignetste Sattel. Ich habe inzwischen ein gutes Dutzend ausprobiert, aber auf keinem anderen kann ich stundenlang sitzen, ohne dass mir was weh tut - und zwar ohne Windelhose (sorry, ich meine gepolsterte Hose). Am nähesten kam noch der SQ Lab 611 Active ran. Aber der war zum "hinter den Sattel gehen" schlicht zu breit und für bessere Kontrolle die Sattelnase zu schmal.
> ...



Form follows funktion!


----------



## Helium (24. Juli 2011)

Bin nach wie vor sehr angetan von der XTR Bremse, Verarbeitung super, schön dosierbar, Power gewaltig(mehr als die One am anderen Rad) und bisher noch keine Probleme mit Fading.
Der Baron grippt brutal und wennst von den Ardents auf den Baron umsteigst, passierts immer wieder das man an steilen, mit den Ardents grenzwertigen  Passagen ungläubig den Kopf schüttelt, in sich reingrinst, wenn man mit dem Baron das Rad kontrolliert am Vorderrad durch die Stelle zirkelt und der Grip vorne unendlich wirkt.
Trotzdem mag ich die Ardents auch gerne, Grip relativ wenig, aber genial zu kontrollieren, macht Spaß, nur bei Nässe sind die Ardents richtige Spielverderber.
Beim Dämpfer hab ich einen Maulkorb, sorry.


----------



## Elztalbiker (24. Juli 2011)

So weil das Wetter so mies ist und ich zu den Schönwettersportler zähle hier endlich mal mein Schätzchen:


----------



## hotspice (24. Juli 2011)

Schönes Gerät, bin neidisch!!! hätte auch gerne ein Raw gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. Juli 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Achja, Zuwachs im Fuhrpark für spaßiges zwischendurch hat es auch gegeben



cool! ich möcht des rechte mal probieren! braucht aber länger biss man sich an starr wieder gewöhnt also gib nicht gleich auf wenn anfang so gut wie NICHTS klappt. geht mir genauso. ist schon geil so eine radkaufflatrate. brauch ich auch!


----------



## Elztalbiker (24. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät, bin neidisch!!! hätte auch gerne ein Raw gehabt.



Danke! Ich musste auch ewig lang warten. Letzten September bestellt und dieses Jahr nach Ostern erst erhalten. Das war es aber allemal wert.

Bikergrüße


----------



## hotspice (24. Juli 2011)

Elztalbiker schrieb:


> Danke! Ich musste auch ewig lang warten. Letzten September bestellt und dieses Jahr nach Ostern erst erhalten. Das war es aber allemal wert.
> 
> Bikergrüße


Ich hatte meines beim Händler gleich nach der Eurobike in Auftrag gegeben. und LV hat dessen Bestellung irgendwie vergeigt. Daher habe ich jetzt eins in Schwarz Elox wollte nicht noch mal 12 Monate warten 
Ich habe mich aber mit dem Schwarz mittlerweile arrangiert


----------



## Elztalbiker (24. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> Ich hatte meines beim Händler gleich nach der Eurobike in Auftrag gegeben. und LV hat dessen Bestellung irgendwie vergeigt. Daher habe ich jetzt eins in Schwarz Elox wollte nicht noch mal 12 Monate warten
> Ich habe mich aber mit dem Schwarz mittlerweile arrangiert



Finde ich auch ganz schick. Schwarz ist zeitlos und lässt sich mit Farben, wie bei Dir mit Rot, besser kombinieren. Die Farben kommen einfach besser zur Geltung.


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ist schon geil so eine radkaufflatrate. brauch ich auch!



ohja du sagst es so ein flat wäre echt der wahnsinn! 

@helium super bike(s) wie immer


----------



## Mozart-only (24. Juli 2011)

Hier mal die Version 1.0


----------



## der-gute (24. Juli 2011)

willste echt selber beschichten???


----------



## Mozart-only (24. Juli 2011)

Nein, schwarz auf schwarz... aber glänzend
und weißen Hinterbau.


----------



## pd1 (24. Juli 2011)

hotspice schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät, bin neidisch!!! hätte auch gerne ein Raw gehabt.



Hallo ,
habe da noch einen abzugeben 301 MK 9 140 mm RAW in M -  NEU -
gruß pd


----------



## lite901 (30. Juli 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Nein, schwarz auf schwarz... aber glänzend
> und weißen Hinterbau.[/q


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil-bjoern (31. Juli 2011)

Hier mein 301 mit Nabenporno  ... ich liebe den Sound des Freilaufs. 

Gruss Björn


----------



## AllmountainSeb (31. Juli 2011)

*Bilderrätsel*
Was fehlt hier und wo krieg' ich's wieder her?









Edit: Okay, es fehlt nichts, das ist auf der Gegenseite wohl immer offen, aber etwas festziehen müsste ich es wohl mal wieder. ;-) Drehmoment?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Juli 2011)

Handbuch? Da stehts drin...
All lever Screws 15NM? Ist auf dem Hebel eingelasert...
Bevor weitere Fragen auftauchen: sind ganz normale Rechtsgewinde!


----------



## AleXR6 (31. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (31. Juli 2011)

Danke, sollte ich Loctite auf's Gewinde geben?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach nicht, zumindest bei mir lockert sich diese Schraube nie, bei dir siehts ja wieder anders aus...
Bei mir ist sogar Fett bzw. Titanpaste am Gewinde und Schraubenkopf.
Wenn schon Schraubensicherung, dann allerhöchstens mittelfest...


----------



## AllmountainSeb (31. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank. Und jetzt wieder zurück zu den Bildern von euren 301.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Juli 2011)

Die Schraube hatte sich in Finale bei meinem 301 auch gelöst, hab sie dann einmal ohne Drehmoment (wer hat den schon auf Tour dabei) zugeknallt, seitdem hält sie wieder.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (31. Juli 2011)

Hab bereits alle Hebelschrauben wieder mit 15 Nm nachgezogen. Bei den hintersten muss man halt noch von innen gegenhalten, bedeutet Luft aus dem Dämpfer. Sollte das noch einmal passieren, denk ich mal über Loctite nach. Jetzt bleibt's erstmal so. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (31. Juli 2011)

schön, ich wünsch dir das die kette immer da bleibt wo sie hingehört....





evil-bjoern schrieb:


> Hier mein 301 mit Nabenporno  ... ich liebe den Sound des Freilaufs.
> 
> Gruss Björn


----------



## Almerer (31. Juli 2011)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Und jetzt wieder zurück zu den Bildern von euren 301.



auch mit feinem sound (Acros .74):


----------



## Erich17 (31. Juli 2011)

So, nun ist mein 301 endlich auch fertig. Zwar nichts spektakuläres, aber eben halt doch ein 301  Und auch ein feiner Sound mit den Hope Pro II Evo's. Gesamtgewicht hab ich 13,2 kg. (FOX 36 Talas,ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II EVO, komplett alles Shimano XT, Bremsen Formula K18 mit Shimano Scheiben 203/185 - wird aber noch ersetzt durch AVID CODE-kommt Ende August)

Und noch ein Bildchen zusammen mit meinen Stumpi Pro.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Juli 2011)

Ich würde noch über einen schönen Vorbau nachdenken, der Ritchey passt doch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Elztalbiker (31. Juli 2011)

Dem Stumpi Pro wird es wohl in Zukunft so ergehen wie anderen Bikes auch. Es wird trotzig und eifersüchtig die Ausritte mit dem LV verfolgen müssen. Be Happy!

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Erich17 (31. Juli 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich würde noch über einen schönen Vorbau nachdenken, der Ritchey passt doch nicht wirklich...



Welchen denn ?

Syntace ? Der is aber gleich doppelt so teuer wie der WCS.

Ich muss jetzt auch erst mal Porbefahren ob nicht ein 80er oder gar 75 noch besser wäre. Sitze aber jetzt schon sehr aufrecht mit dem 90er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (31. Juli 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...



geil !

Wo hast du denn den LRS gekauft? Genau den suche ich für einen ordentlichen Preis.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Juli 2011)

Mich fasziniert es immer wieder, dass so viele 301 mit 160er Gabeln unter 14kg landen. Meins wiegt momentan 14,4kg, mit Lyrik, Reverb und vorne nem Muddy Mary.


----------



## ohschda (31. Juli 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mich fasziniert es immer wieder, dass so viele 301 mit 160er Gabeln unter 14kg landen. Meins wiegt momentan 14,4kg, mit Lyrik, Reverb und vorne nem Muddy Mary.


Das wundert mich allerdings auch.

Hab im Prinzip fast das gleiche Rad wie oben gesehen.
301 MK9 140mm in M, 36er Talas, ZTR Flow mit FunWorks und FA vorne und hinten, Avid CodeR, SLX Kurbel, X.0 Schaltwerk, Reverb mit Selle Italia SLR, Syntace Superforce.

Bin auch knapp über 14kg. Und wüsste nicht viele Sparmaßnahmen.


----------



## fatz (31. Juli 2011)

vielleicht liegt's auch nur an den waagen.....

meins hat auch gut 14kg.


----------



## biker-wug (31. Juli 2011)

Oder so, also muss ich nicht das Bike tunen, sondern die Waage.....!!!

Das ist die Lösung!!!!


----------



## Erich17 (31. Juli 2011)

Mit einem leichteren Sattel und leichteren Reifen wären knapp 13 kg möglich.
Den Laufradsatz habe ich mir bei Thomas Wilhelm
http://www.german-lightness.de/
machen lassen. Gewicht liegt mit Felgenband bei 1770 Gramm.

hier meine Gewichtsliste - alles gewogen (teilweise ein paar Gramm nach unten und teilweise ein paar Gramm nach oben gerundet)


*LITEVILLE 301*
*Rahmen incl Dämpfer,Steuersatz,    2830g*

*Züge,Sattelklemme,X12         *



*FOX 36 Talas incl Achse                   2230g* 

*Laufradsatz komplett                       4150g*

* (Hope Pro II Evo,  ZTR Flow, Sapim Laser/D-Light)    *

  (mit Reifen FA vorne, NN hinten, Schwalbe SV14,
   XT 11-34 Kassette und Shimano Bremsscheiben
   vorne 203/ 185mm)


*Vorbau Ritchey WCS 90mm incl Carbon Spacer  115g* 
  Lenker Syntace Vector DH 720mm                   290g

Griffe Ergon GE1                                             140g

  Kurbel Shimano XT incl Innenlager                  850g

  Kette XT                                                       300g

  Umwerfer XT E-Type                                      165g

  Schalthebel XT 3x9                                        295g

  Schaltwerk XT                                               225g

Bremsen Formula Oro K18 incl PM Adapter       570g

  Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Alu 480mm                 310g

Sattel SQ Lab 610 active 150mm                     400g

  Pedale Shimano PD-A530                                360g

              ____________

  Gesamtgewicht                                           13230g


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Juli 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> Das wundert mich allerdings auch.
> 
> Bin auch knapp über 14kg. Und wüsste nicht viele Sparmaßnahmen.



ihr müsst euch einfach nur die richtige Waage kaufen oder nur mit den Hersteller Gewichts Angaben der Komponenten rechnen, dann klappt es auch mit den sub irgendwas Gewichten


----------



## biker-wug (31. Juli 2011)

Einzelgewichte hab ich nicht viele, hier mal meine Teileliste.

MK8 M RAW

Hope Pro II mit Flow Felgen von Felix, 1765gr, incl. Tubelessband.
Hinten Rubber Queen UST 2.4  872g
Vorne Muddy Mary Freeride 2.5 1110g
Sattel Fizik Gobi
Sattelstütze Reverb
Hülse Kunststoff von DSBIKE
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 60mm, keine Spacer.
Lenker Chromag
Bremse Avid Elixir CR SL, 203/185
Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette, Shifter XT
Umwerfer SLX 2fach
Kurbel XT, 22XT Blatt, 36SLX Kettenblatt, Carbon Bash von kuka.berlin
Innenlager XT
Flaschenhalter Specialized
SCS II 2fach
Pedale Sudpin III
Gabel Lyrik Coil U-Turn 170mm, MoCo, Tapered
Griffe Ergon AM


Hoffe ich hab nix vergessen.

Ach ja, mitgewogen wurde noch ein MC 1.0+


----------



## Erich17 (31. Juli 2011)

Na ja, eine Reverb wiegt gleich mal 300 Gramm mehr, beim LRS sind 400 - 500 Gramm mehr sofort drauf wenn man z.b 200 Gramm schwere Schläuche oder Maxis Reifen mir über 800 Gramm fährt und schon ist man über 14kg. Eine Lyrik wiegt schon über 200 Gramm mehr als die FOX. 

Also Kommentare von wegen Waage falsch einstellen usw. sind hier nicht gut angebracht. 
Mir war das Gewicht völlig nebensächlich - (ich hätte auch alles in XTR nehmen können und einen leichten Sattel wo mir nach 1 Stunde der Arsch brennt, oder mir auch noch einen 200 Gramm leichteren Enduro LRS bauen lassen können und die Sattelstütze in Carbon nehmen können). Mir war ein wenig Robustheit bei diesem Rad einfach wichtiger.

Ich geh halt dann vorm Radfahren mal schön zur Toilette, das spart mehr Gramm als man bei einem Rad einsparen kann


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2011)

ohschda schrieb:


> ...301 MK9 140mm in M, 36er Talas, ZTR Flow mit FunWorks und FA vorne und hinten, Avid CodeR, SLX Kurbel, X.0 Schaltwerk, Reverb mit Selle Italia SLR, Syntace Superforce.
> 
> Bin auch knapp über 14kg. Und wüsste nicht viele Sparmaßnahmen.



... das ist aber auch ne Ansage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (31. Juli 2011)

Ja, ich seh das alles entspannt, meins hat aber auch mit P6, Rubber Queen vorne und hinten, je mit 870gr. 13,9 gewogen.
Daher bin ich da immer entsetzt, wenn andere Bikes so leicht sind.

Aber soll nicht heißen, dass ich die Gewichte nicht glaube!!


----------



## Svensaar30 (31. Juli 2011)

das beste und günstigste gewichtstuning macht man an sich selbst  was bringt dir ein 11 kg rad wenn du 90 kg wiegst......#
grüsse sven


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2011)

Svensaar30 schrieb:


> das beste und günstigste gewichtstuning macht man an sich selbst  was bringt dir ein 11 kg rad wenn du 90 kg wiegst......#
> grüsse sven



...Schei$$e, du hast leider Recht. Aber wir alle sind doch schwachen Fleisches.

Habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren nach einer vermurksten Wintersaison auch mal 17 Kg abgenommen und kann dir zusichern, das war kein Witz.

Carbon statt Kondition .....


----------



## gremlino (31. Juli 2011)

dre schrieb:


> geil !
> 
> Wo hast du denn den LRS gekauft? Genau den suche ich für einen ordentlichen Preis.



bike components für 419,- mit X-12, Ersatzspeichen und Felgenband.
882gr. vorne
1000gr. hinten


----------



## Erich17 (31. Juli 2011)

Und dann legst du nur ein klein wenig mehr drauf, dann bekommst du den LRS mit Sapim Laser/D-Light Speichen eingespeicht mit 1750 Gramm, wo du jährlich einen kostenlosen Check mit nachspannen bekommst. Und weitere Vorteile stehen auf der Homepage.
In der Preisklasse würde ich auf solchen Service nicht Verzichten wollen.
Und die paar  was z.B dieser LRS bei German-Lightnes mehr kostet spart man auf lange Sicht garantiert wieder ein.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Juli 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Na ja, eine Reverb wiegt gleich mal 300 Gramm  mehr, beim LRS sind 400 - 500 Gramm mehr sofort drauf wenn man z.b 200  Gramm schwere Schläuche oder Maxis Reifen mir über 800 Gramm fährt und  schon ist man über 14kg. Eine Lyrik wiegt schon über 200 Gramm mehr als  die FOX.



das spricht auch keiner ab
es sind immer die Details die man beachten muss bis hin zu handverlesene Reifen, etc...
trotzdem haben manche hier Fabelgewichte, die sich eben auch nicht mehr mit sehr geschickter Teile Auswahl erklären lassen



Erich17 schrieb:


> Also Kommentare von wegen Waage falsch einstellen usw. sind hier nicht gut angebracht.



solange x verschiedene und nicht geeichte Waagen verwendet werden,  werden selbst beim wiegen desselben Bikes durchaus deutlich  unterschiedliche Gewichte herauskommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Svensaar30 schrieb:


> was bringt dir ein 11 kg rad wenn du 90 kg wiegst......



es bringt Spaß !!!


----------



## Aldi (1. August 2011)

hier mein neues 301, Parts wurden vom alten Bike übernommen.

Grüsse aus Spanien.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Einzelgewichte hab ich nicht viele, hier mal meine Teileliste.
> 
> MK8 M RAW
> 
> ...



Muddy Mary, RQ und die Reverb hauen halt voll rein. Die restlichen Teile sind aber auch nicht sonderlich leicht. Beim Antrieb könnte man locker 200 - 250 g sparen. Eine The One oder XTR Trail anstelle der Avid würde auch noch sparen.


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2011)

Die Reifen und die Reverb werden nicht diskutiert, bin damit zufrieden ohne Ende.

The One hatte ich zuvor drauf, allerdings paßt die seid meiner Fingerfraktur im Februar nicht mehr so recht zu mir vom Griff her.

Antrieb sparen wäre aber nur mit XTR möglich, was mir persönlich zu teuer ist, für Verschleißteile. Potential wäre schon noch vorhanden bei meinem Bike.

Antrieb, Bremse, Lenker, Griffe, und wenn es so richtig ins Geld gehen soll, Laufräder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. August 2011)

Ist ja auch in Ordnung, aber mit diesem Teilen bekommt man halt kein leichtes Rad hin, egal an welchen Rahmen sie geschraubt werden


----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Muddy Mary, RQ und die Reverb hauen halt voll rein. Die restlichen Teile sind aber auch nicht sonderlich leicht. Beim Antrieb könnte man locker 200 - 250 g sparen. Eine The One oder XTR Trail anstelle der Avid würde auch noch sparen.



Am Antrieb Gewicht zu sparen ist eigentlich witzlos... das macht man höchstens zwecks Funktion oder Optik. Da ist man ruckzuck auch mal über 1 pro 1g. 
Mein 301 ist trotz komplett XTR und X.0 Teilen und leichten Laufrädern (DT/Flow) über 14kg. 
Reifen bringen viel und die Bremsanlage... aber meistens hört da die Überlegung auch auf, weil hier Gewichtskompromisse schon mal weh tun können!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. August 2011)

Warum sollte es witzlos sein ? Es ist teuer, da es sich teilweise um Verschleissteile handelt, aber gewichtsmäßig kann man da richtig sparen und hat teilweise noch bessere Funktionalität. Alleine an der Kassette (vorrausg. XT 11-36) kann man fast 150 g sparen. Bei Anbauteilen wie Lenker, Vorbau oder Sattelstütze ist auch eine Menge zu holen. 

Der Reifen-Overbuild an deinem 301 ist aber außer Konkurrenz.  (Fährst du eigentlich Tubeless?)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2011)

Meine Meinung:

Ist doch drietens egal was der Hobel wiegt, funktionieren soll das Rad und Spaß machen! Ob jetzt 13 oder vierzehn Kilo..., das merkt man doch so gut wie garnicht. Was bingts denn, wenn man einen Kilo spart in den Hobbybereichen in denen die meisten sich bewegen?
Ich finde, das ist wieder so ein Industrieding, woran Shimano und Konsorten Geld verdienen können und Tunern das Herz aufgeht.

Klar achte ich darauf, dass wenn ich Sachen ersetze, dass die nicht bleischwer sind aber ob jetzt die Kurbel eine SLX oder eine XTR ist..., ist zumindest mir egal.

Das einzige, wo ich merke obs leichter ist oder nicht, ist die rotierende Masse. Alles andere merke ich marginal und dann geb ich das gesparte Geld lieber für ein schönes Bikewochenende aus.


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2011)

Meindest du mit Reifenoverbuild mich oder Scylla?

Ich fahr meine Tubeless, die Muddy Mary ist ein normaler Reifen, der Rubber Queen hinten ein Tubeless Modell.

Wobei ich faszinierender Weise den MM leichter dicht bekommen hab, als die Tubeless RQ.

Gewicht am Antrieb ist mir zu teuer. Bei Verschleissteilen seh ich da keinen Sinn drin, ehrlich gesagt. Und die XT Shifter bleiben schon dran, weil ich die mittels einen Metallzwischenstücks, welches ich hier im Forum gefunden hab, an MatchMaker Schellen montiert hab.

Wo ich noch Potential sehe, ist der Chromag Lenker, aber mir fällt keine Alternative ein. die Vector Lenker sind mir zu flach, sprich zu wenig Rise.


----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Der Reifen-Overbuild an deinem 301 ist aber auÃer Konkurrenz.  (FÃ¤hrst du eigentlich Tubeless?)



zu (zweitens): ja
zu erstens: sicher? (mein 301 ist keine cc-rennfeile) 

Karsten:
genau  SpaÃ soll's machen, alles andere ist nebensÃ¤chlich! 
1kg mehr oder weniger merke ich aber schon gewaltig. Nur, ob man dafÃ¼r auch 1kâ¬ ausgeben will ist halt so eine Sache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. August 2011)

Mit den Reifen meinte ich scylla. Klar, es muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden welche Teile für ihn passen bzw. man bereit ist ins Rad zu investieren. Der eine hat halt 4-5 Räder, der andere nur 1-2 edel aufgebaute Räder und der nächste ist mit einer Baumarkschleuder zufrieden. 

Mir persönlich gefällt das helium 301 von der Teileauswahl und natürlich Gewicht sehr gut. Das ist kein Modellbau aber trotzdem sehr leicht.

@scylla: wäre ja auch eine Schande solche Reifen mit Schläuchen zu fahren. Es gibt aber Leute die dann in ähnliche Reifen noch 200+ g Schläuche einbauen und sich über hohes Gewicht wundern.

btw. ich hab mir jetzt mal einen billigen, schweren aber dafür breiten und hoffentlich robusten LRS mit Nope-Teilen besorgt. Den werde ich demnächst mal mit dicken Reifen und großen Scheiben in mein CC-301 reinschmieren. Mal schauen, vllt. gefällt mir das ja auch


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2011)

Finde schon auch, dass man einen Unterschied zwischen 13,5 oder 14,5 kg merkt.

Aber ich denk mir, es könnten ja auch 15,5kg sein!!!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2011)

Also ich fahre meine Reifen bisher alle mit Schlauch, weil ich öfters mal die Reifen wechsel und mir die 150 g pro Rad egal sind. Ausserdem steh ich nicht so auf das Rumgepansche mit der Milch, was mich bisher davon abgehalten hat. Ich habs aber bisher noch nicht ausprobiert und demnach kann ich da auch nichts zu sagen...

@Wug und Scylla:
Ihr merkt ein Kilo Unterschied in diesen Regionen? Wirklich?
Ich hab mir jetzt ein neues Rad gegönnt und es ist schwerer als mein jetztiges 301. Auf einer langen Tour am Samstag hab ich Kilometer 60 gemerkt, dass es schwerer ist und dicker bereift. Alle kurzen Touren machen für mich keinen Unterschied...


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2011)

Ich merk es einfach an Anstiegen, wenn ein Rad schwerer ist. Aber nicht so, dass ich es dramatisch finde. Ich bemerke es auch eher, wenn ich auf was leichteres steige, so im direkten Vergleich.

Aber das wäre nie ein Grund, Kompromisse einzugehen. Reifen bleiben dick und fett, einfach weil ich den zusätzlichen Grip besser finde.
Probier mal Milchgepansche, die Montage nervt, stimmt. Aber der Grip und Pannenschutz ist der Hit. Ich bin letztens den Hausdownhill mit vorne unter einem Bar druck gefahren, geil!!!


----------



## bernd e (1. August 2011)

Den Leichtbautip schlecht hin: nur abgefahrene Reifen nehmen! Weniger Stollenhöhe = weniger Material = weniger Gewicht!
Braucht jemand nen Ardent und Advantage, Geweichtsoptimiert 

Noch ein Tipp: fahrt nur bei trockenheit, der ganze Schlamm versaut euch auch die Waage.  

Macht doch mal einen Fred auf "301 immer leichter", die um jedes Gramm 10 Posts hin und her kacken einen echt an, sorry


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2011)

Nicht so unflexibel!!

Aber mit dem Schlamm hast recht!!


----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @Wug und Scylla:
> Ihr merkt ein Kilo Unterschied in diesen Regionen? Wirklich?



Auf der kurzen Feierabend-Runde im Mittelgebirge merke ich 1kg vor allem durch's Handling. Ein leichtes Bike lässt sich einfach mit viel weniger Kraftaufwand steuern. Wichtig ist's natürlich auch wo das Gewicht sitzt. An der Gabel und den Laufrädern merke ich es am meisten. Im Urlaub (Tagestouren/alpines Gelände) kommen natürlich dann auch noch erschwerend die Anstiege dazu. Nach 2 Wochen mit täglich 1500-2000 hm Touren in schwerem Gelände ohne Ruhetag rolleyes merkt man am Ende auch 100g Dreck am Unterrohr... oder zumindest kann man sich das einbilden!

Die Milchpanscherei solltest du tatsächlich mal ausprobieren. So schlimm ist's gar nicht, wenn du nicht wöchentlich die Reifen wechselst! Tipp: Milch mit einer Spritze durchs Ventil rein, dann gibt's nicht die geringste Sauerei. Und wie biker-wug schon sagt: unter 1 Bar ohne Durchschläge ist einfach geil 


@bernd_e
darum bleiben ja die dicken Reifen da wo sie sind  auch wenn ich trotzdem mein 301 gerne immer leichter hätte.


----------



## Elztalbiker (1. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Auf der kurzen Feierabend-Runde im Mittelgebirge merke ich 1kg vor allem durch's Handling. Ein leichtes Bike lässt sich einfach mit viel weniger Kraftaufwand steuern. Wichtig ist's natürlich auch wo das Gewicht sitzt. An der Gabel und den Laufrädern merke ich es am meisten. Im Urlaub (Tagestouren/alpines Gelände) kommen natürlich dann auch noch erschwerend die Anstiege dazu. Nach 2 Wochen mit täglich 1500-2000 hm Touren in schwerem Gelände ohne Ruhetag rolleyes merkt man am Ende auch 100g Dreck am Unterrohr... oder zumindest kann man sich das einbilden!
> 
> Die Milchpanscherei solltest du tatsächlich mal ausprobieren. So schlimm ist's gar nicht, wenn du nicht wöchentlich die Reifen wechselst! Tipp: Milch mit einer Spritze durchs Ventil rein, dann gibt's nicht die geringste Sauerei. Und wie biker-wug schon sagt: unter 1 Bar ohne Durchschläge ist einfach geil
> 
> ...



Ich kann da Scylla nur zustimmen, mit der Spitze ist´s ne saubere Sache, solange man die Reifen nicht wie seine Unterhosen tauscht. 
Die verbesserte Traktion ist für mich der Hammer! Hätte ich nur schon vor dem Liteville auf meinem alten Bike auf Tubeless umgestellt - ich alter Esel. Nachher ist man immer Schlauer.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. August 2011)

Also das mit der Milch usw. wollte ich eh immer mal probieren aber die Faulheit siegte 

Aber nochmals zum Gewicht (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass gleich der Schrei kommt, hier wäre eine Galerie  ): Ich merke es nur im direkten Vergleich und auch nur dann, wenn ich ein Rad gen 10 Kilo mit leicht laufenden Reifen fahre. Alles andere ist für MICH nicht spürbar, denn da kommen andere Sachen zusammen, die für mich eher den Unterschied ausmachen. Kann aber auch sein, dass zum Bsp. Du Scylla eher was merkst, weil Du eine feinfühlige Frau bist  und rund 35% weniger auf die Waage bringst wie ich und demnach sich das Gewicht mehr bemerkbar macht.

So, nun aber wieder zu den Bildern ausserdem scheint heute mal die Sonne und die möchte ich nutzen!

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

so, mal wieder ein Bildchen in die Galerie, Stand heute, nach 5 Stunden zusammenstecken  Und nein, ich sollte nicht zum Fachhändler gehen, weil der es schneller kann - mit 2 Krücken bzw. auf dem Bürostuhl rollend geht es nicht schneller mit der Montage  Jetzt mit den Bremsen dran, kann ich das 301 wenigsten als Rollator nehmen. 

Kann mir jemand noch einen Tip geben oder ein Foto posten, wie ich den Anschluss am Bremssattel bei der Avid Code hinten am besten drehe um die Leitung vernünftig zu verlegen  THX!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mofde (1. August 2011)

Hallo gremlino,

schöne Farbe!
Mit der Leitungsverlegung der Code wird das nicht so elegant, wie bei anderen Bremsen.
Schau dir am besten mal die Seiten 133 und 134 dieses Threads an, da wird über das Thema diskutiert.

Gruß,

mofde


----------



## NeooeN (1. August 2011)

Hi,

schöne Farbe endlich mal kein Schwarz und Hey laß dir Zeit ! Hauptsache es wird vernünftig ! Ich würde mir das nicht mal zutrauen wenn ich keine Krücken hätte ;-)


----------



## Snevern (1. August 2011)

Meine familie





gruß Arne


----------



## topgun1 (1. August 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> so, mal wieder ein Bildchen in die Galerie, Stand heute, nach 5 Stunden zusammenstecken  Und nein, ich sollte nicht zum Fachhändler gehen, weil der es schneller kann - mit 2 Krücken bzw. auf dem Bürostuhl rollend geht es nicht schneller mit der Montage  Jetzt mit den Bremsen dran, kann ich das 301 wenigsten als Rollator nehmen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand noch einen Tip geben oder ein Foto posten, wie ich den Anschluss am Bremssattel bei der Avid Code hinten am besten drehe um die Leitung vernünftig zu verlegen  THX!
> 
> Hallo Gremlino, ich habe es so gelöst!


----------



## dre (1. August 2011)

Bemüh einmal die Sufu. Die Verlegung der Bremsleitung bei Avid´s wurde hier schon mehrfach diskutiert, inkl. Bilder.
Ich habe einfach den ersten Klip sowie den Kabelbinder, wie auf deinem Bild zu sehen, ausgelassen. Funktioniert bei mir nun schon einige viele tausend Kilometer.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## supasini (1. August 2011)

Snevern schrieb:


> Meine familie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön schön.
Gut, dass du kein Fanboy bist!
Ich werde meine Familie auch mal ablichten gehen...


----------



## 861markus (1. August 2011)

Snevern schrieb:


> Meine familie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muuaaaahhh, und ich frag mich immer, ob mich die Nachbarn im Dorf für komplett oder nur ein bischen bekloppt halten...

respektable Sammlung! Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2011)

Die Familie ist krass!! 

Ich glaub ich hätte da bei jeder Tour das Problem, welches nehme ich heute mit?????


----------



## mkamp (1. August 2011)

Für jeden Wochentag eins; mit Berücksichtigung eines Ruhetags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. August 2011)

@snevern: Alles deine?


----------



## dre (1. August 2011)

@snevern

... wirst du von irgend einer Interessengemeinschaft unterstützt. Und wenn ja, ich würde mich da freiwillig auch als zu förderndes Mitglied melden.


Stehen die alle im Haus? Was sagt den da die Versicherung dazu?


----------



## NeooeN (1. August 2011)

Snevern schrieb:


> Meine familie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mokka_ (1. August 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> Den Leichtbautip schlecht hin: nur abgefahrene Reifen nehmen! Weniger Stollenhöhe = weniger Material = weniger Gewicht!
> Braucht jemand nen Ardent und Advantage, Geweichtsoptimiert
> 
> Noch ein Tipp: fahrt nur bei trockenheit, der ganze Schlamm versaut euch auch die Waage.
> ...


----------



## Snevern (1. August 2011)

Hehe die meisten Räder stehen im Geschäft wo ich Arbeite!!
Das 301 neben den 901 gehört mein Vater und das Rehbraune 101 auch die anderen sind meine


----------



## gremlino (1. August 2011)

@mofde+topgun1+dre: danke für die Fotos und den Hinweis auf #133#134, werde es dann auch noch mal mit ausgebautem Dämpfer auf vollem Federweg testen.

@NeooeN: so schwer ist das gar nicht (ohne Krücken) - aber Zeit lass ich mir auf jeden Fall, dieses Jahr hab ich eh Bikeverbot. Erst ab 2012 wieder.

@Snevern: Neid und Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

Snevern schrieb:


> Meine familie
> ...
> gruß Arne




die brauchst du unmöglich alles selbst! willst du nicht eins verschenken?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> die brauchst du unmöglich alles selbst! willst du nicht eins verschenken?



haha, ausgerechnet du willst noch eins.....deine Bike Familie hat doch auch ständig Nachwuchs


----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> haha, ausgerechnet du willst noch eins.....deine Bike Familie hat doch auch ständig Nachwuchs



nur leider sind die Litevilles mittlerweile in die Unterzahl geraten 
das entspricht nicht dem Fanboy/girl Ehrenkodex und muss schnellstmöglich behoben werden


----------



## taunusteufel78 (1. August 2011)

Uii, wirklich tolle Litevilles´!! 

Das rehbraune gefällt mir farblich total gut!

Gibt´s nähere Bilder/Infos zum 301 mit der SID und dem Cube-gelabelten Syntace-Lenker? Gern per PN!  Merci.. 

Als ich endlich Kohle für ein 101 angespart hatte, gab es keine mehr! Jetzt weiß ich warum...


----------



## diggi* (2. August 2011)

Nachfolger meines SX Trails II


----------



## Mountain77 (2. August 2011)

Hi, ich erwarte in den nächsten Tagen die Hope Tech 4. Ein Freund hat sie schon amLV verbaut, die Leitungsführung sieht hinten aber nicht so elegant aus. Er hat das letzte Stück der Leitung von der kettenstrebe zum Bremssattel hoch außen am  Rohr entlang gelegt. Hat jemand von euch eine elegantere Lösung bei dieser Bremse, evtl. mit Bild... die Suchfunktion hat bei Hope Tech zu viel ausgespuckt...

Gruß M.


----------



## echtorg (2. August 2011)

@mounten77 schau in mein album


----------



## rayc (2. August 2011)

ja, bei der x2 geht das wunderbar so, aber nicht mit einer M4!

Bei der M4 geht nur folgende Verlegung gut:



So hatte ich meine X2 verlegt, scylla hat ihre M4 so verlegt.

Ich habe inzwischen meine X2 wie @echtorg verlegt.
Das ist für die X2 die bessere Lsg.
@echtorg, kam der Tip vor dir? 


Bei der M4 geht diese Verlegung leider nicht.
Da würde der Bremssattel den Abgang nach außen drücken.
Der M4 bremssattel baut bedingt durhc die 4 Kolben breiter als die X2.

ray

P.s.: Sehe gerade der der Aufbau nicht mehr aktuell ist.
LRS ist jetzt final, 12grad Vector durch 8grad ersetzt , ...
Da ist wohl eine neues Bild fällig, aber ich könnte momentan nur eins mit Schlamm machen ...


----------



## echtorg (2. August 2011)

also ich habe die techm4 nur vorne , würde mich aber wetten traun das das hinten genauso gehen würde


----------



## scylla (2. August 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> also ich habe die techm4 nur vorne , würde mich aber wetten traun das das hinten genauso gehen würde



nope, geht leider nicht... ist so wie ray gesagt hat: durch die 2 kolben nebeneinander lässt sich der abgang nicht so schön nach unten drehen, bzw. geht das schon, aber er würde dann zu weit nach unten zeigen, quasi fast in einem 90° winkel. 
hab's mir bei meiner m4 gleich mal angeschaut, als ich dein bild von der leitungsverlegung an der x2 gesehen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (2. August 2011)

vl. mal 2 zusätzliche kupferscheiben beim abgang dazugeben vl. bringt das den einen mm mehr luft

nimm eine x2 hinten genügt voll auf ggg


----------



## Mountain77 (2. August 2011)

echtorg, rayc, scylla, Danke für die Tipps. Also eine elegante Schlaufe von oben kommen lassen. Wenn nur die Bremse endlich da wäre...

rayc, wieviel Federweg hast Du eigentlich hinten am Rad? Die Schwinge in schwarz sieht gut aus!


----------



## rayc (2. August 2011)

160er Hebel, der ist schwarz nicht die Wippe 
Kombiniert mit einer 172er Lyrik U-Turn.

ray


----------



## lexle (2. August 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi, ich erwarte in den nächsten Tagen die Hope Tech 4. Ein Freund hat sie schon amLV verbaut, die Leitungsführung sieht hinten aber nicht so elegant aus. Er hat das letzte Stück der Leitung von der kettenstrebe zum Bremssattel hoch außen am  Rohr entlang gelegt. Hat jemand von euch eine elegantere Lösung bei dieser Bremse, evtl. mit Bild... die Suchfunktion hat bei Hope Tech zu viel ausgespuckt...
> 
> Gruß M.


----------



## rayc (2. August 2011)

lexle, perfekt montiert 

Darf ich raten, du hast ein mk8 der ersten Lieferung?

Deine Postmount-Aufnahme ist zu hoch, sie müsste abgefrässt werden.
Deine Bremse müsste ruckeln und du fährst dir auf Dauer einen Grat rein.

ray


----------



## Rüssel__ (2. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Darf ich raten, du hast ein mk8 der ersten Lieferung?



Kenn ich irgendwo her





Rüssel


----------



## Robbl (2. August 2011)

Woran sieht man, dass die Aufnahme zu hoch ist?


----------



## lexle (2. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> lexle, perfekt montiert
> 
> Darf ich raten, du hast ein mk8 der ersten Lieferung?
> 
> ...



war mein MK8 /1 Beim MK8/2 musste ich schon U scheiben druntersetzen weil zuviel abgefräst für  hinten

Passt also 

Hatte nur das Bild noch wegen der Verlegung. Denke funktioneller geht es kaum


----------



## johnnymnomic (2. August 2011)

Robbl schrieb:


> Woran sieht man, dass die Aufnahme zu hoch ist?



Das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich gerade beim Aufbau eines MK8 bin. Als Bremse kommt allerdings eine Avid Elixir CR mit 185mm Scheibe dran.
Kann man das Produktionsdatum bzw. die Einordnung in die "erste Lieferung" an der Seriennummer erkennen?

Beste Grüße, Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. August 2011)

sieht man (spätestens) an der Bremsscheibe wenn die Höhe vom Reibring nicht richtig abgeschliffen wird
ich leih mir mal Lexles Bild aus.... 



hier sieht man das der vorgesehene Reibbereich nur oben bebremst werden aber die unteren ~1-2mm nicht -> Sattel zu hoch, da hilft nur abfräsen
ist der Sattel zu tief bleibt die blanke Stelle oben, das kann man problemlos mit U-Scheiben ausgleichen

bei der Avid kann man einen zu hohen Sattel zur Not durch das weglassen der halbrunden Ausgleichs-Unterlagsscheiben ausgleichen

an meinem MK8 der ersten Lieferung passt die 185mm Avid ohne Probleme und die Höhe passt auch


----------



## Lhafty (2. August 2011)

Ich mag diese Anakondalösung nicht, auch wenn sie technisch vielleicht die Beste ist. So habe ich es gemacht.




Liteville Mk8 von Akino94 auf Flickr


----------



## rayc (2. August 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> war mein MK8 /1 Beim MK8/2 musste ich schon U scheiben druntersetzen weil zuviel abgefräst für  hinten
> 
> Passt also
> 
> Hatte nur das Bild noch wegen der Verlegung. Denke funktioneller geht es kaum



Wunderbar, d.h. dir wurde deswegen der Rahmen getauscht?

Bei meinem mk9 musste ich ebenfalls mit U-Scheiben unterfüttern.
Das sind 2-3 cent Kosten, die  ich gerne in Kauf nahm.
Andersherum ist es unschön.

Deine Verlegung ist perfekt.
Diese ist aber Bremssattelabhängig.
Man sollte die Schleife so eng legen wie es geht, ansonsten droht ein Abriss der Bremsleitung durch Äste, ist scylla fast passiert.
Da ist die Variante von @echtorg für die X2 die bessere.

ray


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. August 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> I So habe ich es gemacht.



sehe ich das richtig, du hast die Leitung außen an der Strebe vorbeigeführt ?
wenn ja, das wäre mir zu heikel in Bezug auf hängen bleiben oder das es schon bei einem eigentlich harmlosen Sturz die Leitung an einer Kante zerschlägt.


----------



## röma (3. August 2011)

was machst du denn mit dem fluid film, das lv hat doch einen alu rahmen...




Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich mag diese Anakondalösung nicht, auch wenn sie technisch vielleicht die Beste ist. So habe ich es gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lhafty (3. August 2011)

röma schrieb:


> was machst du denn mit dem fluid film, das lv hat doch einen alu rahmen...



Ja, leider. Aber man kann halt nicht alles haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockrider (3. August 2011)

und ich dachte solche "freaks" wären nur in Nicolai Forum zu finden 



Snevern schrieb:


> Meine familie
> 
> 
> 
> ...





frankweber schrieb:


> Hab heut mal bei meinen Nicolais die Bremsen entlüftet:
> 
> da überwiegen Helius( AM, AC, AFR, FR und RC)   ( & 2 Argons,- FR und CC 29er ) passt das bild schon hierher.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2011)

old´n´beautiful:


----------



## Harald Philipp (3. August 2011)

Mein 301 im aggro-Aufbau, für die bösen Touren...

180er Fox statt 150er DT Swiss Gabel
140er Hinterbau statt 120er
720er Lenker statt 680er

Sonst alles gleich wie im Arbeitsgerät-Bericht.





Gruß aus den Bergen! Harald


----------



## klmp77 (3. August 2011)

ich höre der engelein chor...


----------



## NeooeN (3. August 2011)

Geiles Bild, als wäre es vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (3. August 2011)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Geiles Bild, als wäre es vom Himmel gefallen.




ja genau und jetzt muss es wie das Schwert Excalibur noch ausm stein befreit werden


----------



## wtb_rider (3. August 2011)

was für ein hammer foto, ich flip aus. sach mal wenn ich mir das so ankucke harald, dann musstest du doch vorne lichtmässig bestimmt etwas aufhellen oder?
glückwunsch
gruss kay


----------



## Mountain77 (3. August 2011)

wtb rider, cooles Profilbild!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (3. August 2011)

@Harald:  fährst du eine Alu-P6 ? Sieht auf dem Bild so aus.


----------



## Horaff (3. August 2011)

...die Frage ist hier zwar nicht ganz richtig...aber weiss jemand ob noch irgendwo ein LV 101er Rahmen in Grösse L lieferbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (3. August 2011)

Horaff schrieb:


> ...die Frage ist hier zwar nicht ganz richtig...aber weiss jemand ob noch irgendwo ein LV 101er Rahmen in Grösse L lieferbar ist?



Nein, gibt es nicht mehr.
Mit Glück hat noch ein händler eins rum liegen oder du versucht es einen gebraucht-rahmen zu bekommen.

Das 101 ist ein schönes Freeride-Hardtail, schade das es kaum gefragt war.

ray


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> .... schade das es kaum gefragt war.


dessen bin ich mit nicht sicher !
so wie ich Michi verstanden habe haben sie derzeit keine Zeit (Lust?) sich um das Hardtail zu kümmern um es technisch auf den aktuellen Stand (wie das MK8/MK9) zu bringen, was ja bei LV auch immer bedeutet es muss verbessert werden.
Sicherlich hat es sich nicht in den Stückzahlen wie das 301 verkauft, aber ein Ladenhüter ist es auch nicht gewesen und angesichts des Preises ein Verlustgeschäft sicherlich auch nicht.

würde mich nicht wundern wenn sie es wiederbeleben sobald die Baustellen 601 und 901 MK3 soweit erledigt sind.
und wenn nicht....Alutech, Fatmodul u.a. haben ja interessante Alternativen angekündigt


----------



## supasini (4. August 2011)

Michi selber war nie ein Fan des 101, er mag offenbar nicht so gerne HT (fahren). Ich wurde sogar extra von den anderen LV-Mitarbeitern aufgefordert, meine Begeisterung über's 101 auch direkt zu Michi zu tragen (was ich gemacht hab).
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass es das 101 nicht mehr geben wird, bei Hardtails ist es schwieriger, ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal zu erreichen, was beim 301 da ist. Schon 601 und 901 sind ja optisch durchaus verwechselbar, spätestens, seid es das Tork auch in RAW gibt...

Meine Meinung: Das 101 ist ein saugeiles Rad, das ist aber für die meisten Leute schwer nachzuvollziehen. Meine Argumente pro 101:
- Geo genau wie am alten 301 (Tretlager ist tiefer, so, als wäre das 301 eingefedert)
- superstabil und dabei erstaunlich leicht: ich hatte ein Brave FRX, weil mir das 101 zu teuer war. 1 kg schwerer und nach 1500 km gerissen, Rekla abgelehnt, weil ich den Rahmen falsch verwendet hätte (bin damit Touren gefahren!)
meine 101 fahren & halten - sogar kleine Ausflüge in die Dirtline sind möglich.
Damit relativiert sich auch der zunächst scheinbar hohe Preis.
- extrem vielseitig aufbaubar, so dass ich sogar zwei davon brauche: eins als Racebike und eins als FR-HT und Winterrad.

Es wäre aber schon sehr geil, wenn PM-Bremsaufnahme, tapered Schaft, ISCG und/oder SCS-Schnittstelle an einem Nachfolger verwirklicht würden. Außerdem bei L und XL etwas längere Sitzrohre, um problemloser ne verstellbare Sattelstütze fahren zu können (und natürlich ne Zugführung dafür, lieber wie am 901 als die Becherlösung wie am 301 - da kann man nämlich ne Reverb nicht mal eben schnell abbauen, wenn es auf Alpencross geht)

Also: *Jungs, legt das 101 neu auf!!!*


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Es wäre aber schon sehr geil, wenn PM-Bremsaufnahme, tapered Schaft, ISCG und/oder SCS-Schnittstelle an einem Nachfolger verwirklicht würden. Außerdem bei L und XL etwas längere Sitzrohre, um problemloser ne verstellbare Sattelstütze fahren zu können (und natürlich ne Zugführung dafür, lieber wie am 901 als die Becherlösung wie am 301 - da kann man nämlich ne Reverb nicht mal eben schnell abbauen, wenn es auf Alpencross geht)



hier wirst du verstanden


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

ich glaube, supasini darf keine Fremdmarken kaufen ;-)

sonst gibts Klassenkeile im Keller...


----------



## gremlino (4. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Also: *Jungs, legt das 101 neu auf!!!*



auch wenn es nicht hier hinpasst, aber ein "neues" 101 würde mich durchaus auch reizen - mehr als ein 601 oder 901.


----------



## ONE78 (4. August 2011)

oh ja und dann gleich als 29er mit 140mm FW


----------



## Helium (4. August 2011)

Ich würde jeden der seine Fahrtechnik verbessern und vor allem schneller werden will, ein, zwei Monate auf ein 101 mit Starrgabel spannen. Damit man wieder lernt die Gelenke seines Körpers, als Federweg einzusetzen( was man nach langen Fullyfahren mit immer besseren Fahrwerken automatisch etwas verlernt), das bringt mehr Speed als alle "alternativen Dämpfer" dieser Welt.
Bin gestern nach 5 Wochen Starrbike fahren das erste mal wieder mit dem 301 gefahren, erster Eindruck "fühlt sich an wie ein Downhiller" und auf meinen Hometrails war ich so schnell unterwegs wie nie zuvor. Die Kombi aus dem wieder plötzlich vorhanden Federweg, gepaart mit den Gelenkbewegungen die man beim Starrbike fahren zum Überleben braucht, macht schneller als alles was ich bisher probiert hab, absolut unglaublich was da geht. 
Jetzt ist mir auch klar woraus der Rainer seinen Speed generiert.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Paar Fotos von meinem.












Gruss aus dem Ruhr-Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (4. August 2011)

Schick, auch die geschwärzten Reifen. Wie hast das gemacht?

Mach mal bitte noch ein Bild mit abgesenkter Stütze, möchte mal sehen, sie der Zug verläuft, wenn du absenkst.


----------



## supasini (4. August 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hier wirst du verstanden





der-gute schrieb:


> ich glaube, supasini darf keine Fremdmarken kaufen ;-)
> 
> sonst gibts Klassenkeile im Keller...



Ich setzte die Diskussion hier fort!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schick, auch die geschwärzten Reifen. Wie hast das gemacht?
> 
> Mach mal bitte noch ein Bild mit abgesenkter Stütze, möchte mal sehen, sie der Zug verläuft, wenn du absenkst.


Mit einem Schleifvlies zur Holzbearbeitung,und anschließend mit schwarzer Kunststofffarbe für Stoßstangen.Ist aber Zeit intensiv ,weiß nicht ob ich es nochmal mache.Bei der Rubber Queen waren mir die Schriftzüge einfach zu krass .Der Zug schmeißt eine Schlinge im abgesetzten zustand,aber es ist nicht negativ man bleibt nicht dran hängen.Bild folgt noch .
Gruss


----------



## gremlino (4. August 2011)

@wurzelhoppser:

was ist denn das gelbes unter dem Sattel??? Wenn schon alles clean und schwatt, dann muss das gelb weg!


----------



## Mozart-only (4. August 2011)

Es geht vorran


----------



## Snevern (4. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Es geht vorran



Mir geht einer ab Ist das GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (4. August 2011)

Sehr schick!
Welche Farbe bekommen die Hebel?


----------



## biker-wug (4. August 2011)

Das mit den Reifen schwärzen wäre mir definitiv zu viel Action, da bin ich zu faul zu.

Schwarz weiss, bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mal wird!!!


----------



## Scott_Pascal (4. August 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> //Update
> 
> Na? Was ist neu? Es sind drei bis vier Dinge. Für mich alle drei bis vier sehr wesentlich, aber nicht unbedingt alles sofort ersichtlich.



Die Muddy Marry sieht soo geil aus
Aber das Bike natürlich auch!


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Es geht vorran



das ist doch mal ne geile kombi. bin auf den rest gespannt.
gruss kay


----------



## martin85 (4. August 2011)

dann reihe ich mich mal mit ein,
da ist das ergebnis





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scylla (4. August 2011)

hmmm, so langam geht mir dieses ewige schwarz-weiß-rot ein bisschen auf den Keks. Sorry


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

martin85 schrieb:


> dann reihe ich mich mal mit ein,
> da ist das ergebnis
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaargh!

was sagt eigentlich LV dazu, das deren Kleber auf einem Baumarkt-Rad klebt :kotz:

EDITH: SORRY FÜR DIE DIREKTHEIT, ABER DAS WAR MEIN ERSTER GEDANKE...


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

nuja ick sach mal so

schwarz weiss rot bekommt man nunmal bei lv direkt aufs auge gedrückt, von soher finde ich das nicht weiter wild. es schadet aber auch nicht sich mal von der menge abzuheben. nur funktioniert das eben nicht ohne weiteres. schwarze lv kann ich auch nicht mehr sehn, konnte ich auch nie von daher hab ich mich für understatement entschieden und fahre bisher gut damit.





aber das stilsichere zusammensetzte von rädern dieser tage basiert nunmal leider auf show and shine, nur die wenigsten können das sinnvoll umsetzten. 
ich hab absolut nichts gegen bunt und farbe aber dann mit etwas fingespitzengefühl.
das schwarz weisse lv kann ein hammer werden wenn man jetzt nicht noch komplett durchdreht.


das lv mt dem roten hinterbau sieht leider ziemlich zusammen geschustert aus. da fehlt der "rote" faden. nichts gegen den roten hinterbau aber dann müsstest du die farbe konsequenter einsetzten und wiederkehren lassen. dazu die weisse gabel. das sieht eben etwas durcheinander aus.

aber das ist nur meine meinung, ich hoffe es fühlt sich jiemand auf den schlips getreten.
gruss kay


----------



## MaxDD (4. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> hmmm, so langam geht mir dieses ewige schwarz-weiß-rot ein bisschen auf den Keks. Sorry



Hmmm ...schwarz-weiß-rot in unterschiedlichen Anteilen ...so sehen doch aber bei Liteville mehr als 90 % der Aufbauten aus ...z. B. (Elox)Schwarz mit roten und weißen Schriftzügen ...



Dürfen nur noch Exoten Bilder posten?


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

wtb_rider schrieb:


>



unverschämt....schön!

da lässt es sich gut argumentieren mit so nem Rad im Keller ;-)

mein dazu passendes Zitat:
"schwarz ist toter als tot, raw kommt zurück, und zwar im ganz großen Stil."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. August 2011)

MaxDD schrieb:


> Dürfen nur noch Exoten Bilder posten?



NEIN...sicher nicht.
man muss halt selbstbewusst genug sein,
um Kritik einstecken zu können.

Am Ende muss Dir dein Bike gefallen.
Es ist dein Traum.

Scheiss auf den Mainstream!


----------



## biker-wug (4. August 2011)

Als das Bike mit dem roten HInterbau find ich auch nicht so prickelnd, da müsste dann die Gabel noch die gleiche Farbe haben.

wtb_rider: So muss ein 301 aussehen, "ohne Farbe" ist und bleibt am schönsten.


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

danke für die blumen, wobei ich mich auch von einem sehr netten bekannten habe insperieren lassen, von soher gelten die blumen wohl eher oder zu gleichen teilen ihm und mir.

aber raw muss es eben auch nicht immer direkt sein, eine tolle farbe (wenn man bock auf den aufpreis hat) finde ich sehr geil nur darf man dann eben nicht noch mit 10 anderen farben rumeiern. ich könnte mir ein dunkelgrünen rahmen und rest in poliert, oder schwarz auch toll vorstellen. nur würde ich warscheinlich den riesigen lv schriftzug weglassen.

gruss kay


----------



## scylla (4. August 2011)

MaxDD schrieb:


> Dürfen nur noch Exoten Bilder posten?



ich hab ja selbst ein schwarz-rotes im Keller stehen 
War auch nur meine Meinung. Jeder darf schön finden, was er will, genauso wie jeder unschön finden darf, was er will. Und posten darf natürlich auch jeder, was er will. 
Nicht gleich so empfindlich...


----------



## MaxDD (4. August 2011)

...ich versteh z. B. den Hype um Raw nicht ...

Obwohl es auch meine zweite Wahl gewesen wäre bzw. hätte ich vorher gewusst wie lange ich wegens Pulverbeschichtung hab extra warten müssen hätte ich sogar auch gleich ein Raw genommen ... 

...und ja, mein Rad gefällt mir , genauso wie jedem seins, wenn er schon den Mut hat es hier als Bild zu posten


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

so grundsatzdiskussion beendet:
das ergebnis ist ja doch jedes mal das gleiche.
jeder soll wie er will, seine kohle, seine meinung hauptsache spass bei der sache.... 

galerie, also nochmal wenn auch nicht aktuell:





gruss kay


----------



## MaxDD (4. August 2011)

OK, Galerie 





Entschuldigung für die orangene Trinkflasche, aber war nach nem Rennen 

...und nein, ich hab mit niemandem den roten Hinterbau getauscht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (4. August 2011)

Das rote find ich schick!

Vor allem siehts danach aus, dass es benutzt wird. Bei manch anderem bin ich mir da manchmal nicht so sicher, so sauber wie die dastehen...


----------



## biker-wug (4. August 2011)

Ich sollte schnell in den Keller gehen ein Foto machen, es ist richtig schön dreckig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (4. August 2011)

The next Step









THX für das überwiegende positive Feedback


----------



## biker-wug (4. August 2011)

Schwarze Wippe hätte mir besser gefallen. Aber wird vermutlich ein schickes Bike.


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

hmm ne so zieht das weiss schon mit in den rahmen, weisse wippe ist schon ok,...passt zum schriftzug usw.
weiter so 
gruss kay


----------



## pera (4. August 2011)

@Mozart-only: Neben dem Kawasaki-Grünen das schönste von den Nichtmainstreamigen. Das wird richtig gut!


----------



## wildermarkus (4. August 2011)

Hey !!

Das Bike hatte ich schon mal hier drin!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/289726

Gruß

Markus


----------



## wtb_rider (4. August 2011)

ich darf doch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxDD (4. August 2011)

Hoffentlich bleibt der Hinterbau auch ne Weile so schick weiß, wenn ich mir meinen Elox-Hinterbau nach bisher nur 3 Monaten (zugegeben intensiver) Nutzung anschaue, dann bin ich froh, das ich ihn schwarz gelassen hab. Ich würde mich ärgern über die Abnutzung und Kratzer ...so isses ok, wird halt langsam raw


----------



## mkamp (4. August 2011)

@wtb rider, sieht super aus. 

Mir gefällt auch der weiße Hebel besser als ein schwarzer. Und die Sitzstrebe und der Hebel bewegen sich ja auch zusammen.


----------



## wildermarkus (4. August 2011)

Ja klar


Wegen der abnutzung hab ich ja auch die Kettenstrebe schwarz gelassen!

Gruß


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das mit den Reifen schwärzen wäre mir definitiv zu viel Action, da bin ich zu faul zu.
> 
> Schwarz weiss, bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mal wird!!!


Hier die Bilder.







Gruss


----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2011)

Wurzelhopser...werde deine Zugeverlegung wohl aufgreifen. Die Reverb Leitung liegt momentan bei mir seitlich und scheuert. Gut das mein Rahmen lackfrei ist. ;-) Sobald die nächste Aufbaustufe mit Hope Tech Bremse umgesetzt ist, kommt ein aktuelles Bild von meinem 301.


----------



## Mozart-only (4. August 2011)

Jetzt reichts für heute, hier mal die Tat des Tages


----------



## ezkimo (4. August 2011)

hätte da so etwas ähnliches...


----------



## wildermarkus (4. August 2011)

Hey,

wann hast denn das pulvern lassen??


----------



## rayc (4. August 2011)

Mozart die roten Felgen sind too much.
Weisse Felgen würden besser passen.

ansonsten sieht es richtig gut aus.

@ezkimo, sieht gut aus. Ist stimmig aufgebaut.


Ray


----------



## ezkimo (4. August 2011)

@wildermarkus 
ist schon ein paar Tage her

@rayc
danke, muss jetzt mal noch ein anderes Schaltwerk testen mit dem mittelgroßen Käfig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (4. August 2011)

ezkimo schrieb:


> hätte da so etwas ähnliches...



Cool, hab auch lang  überlegt weiß/schwarz oder eben schwarz/weis
beides vor allem zeitlos und doch mit Akzente


----------



## Pure_Power (4. August 2011)

13,2 Kg so wie auf dem Foto zu sehen, trotz Atlas Fr Kurbel, Hope M4 183/183 und Van RC2.
Schwarze Matchmakerschellen kommen nach dem Urlaub, der rote Sattel war günstig und bleibt vorerst


----------



## Mozart-only (4. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Mozart die roten Felgen sind too much.
> Weisse Felgen würden besser passen.
> 
> ansonsten sieht es richtig gut aus.
> ...



Es liegen gerade keine (x12) in weiß herum
doch meine Flow werden noch mit weißen xray umgebaut, wird dann mit Baron und RQ für die exklusiveren Trails vewendet


----------



## bernd e (5. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Mozart die roten Felgen sind too much.
> Weisse Felgen würden besser passen.



finde ich auch, aber Geschmacksache. Ich hätte in dem Zusammenhang schwarze Felgen und Naben mit weisen Speichen und evtl. roten Nippel genommen. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

@ Mozart: bis auf die Felgen, gefällt es mir


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. August 2011)

@Mozart:

Schick! Das wird bestimmt richtig gut! Gefällt mir bisher sehr!
Deine anderen Renner würden mich auch mal interessieren 

Aber:
Läßt Du die Reifen drauf? Ich hab keine Erfahrung mit den Dingern aber Dein Rad scheint mir eher auf Touren ausgelegt zu sein und da solche Reifen?
Aber wie gesagt..., ich kenne die Dinger nicht!

Schönes Wochenende!

PS: Haste mal weisse Felgen probiert?


----------



## pera (5. August 2011)

Ich bleibe dabei, der Mozart-Aufbau ist in der Schwarzrotweißwelt der schönste, vor allem MIT den roten Felgen. Alle Farben gleich gewichtet, die bewegten Teile am Rahmen weiß, der Rest schwarz mit stimmigen Schriftzug. Wäre mir gestalten so wichtig wie fahren, würde ich auch so eins anstreben.


----------



## MaxDD (5. August 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal für Mozart, dass er einen saubereren Fahrstil hat als ich.

Denn wenn meine Mutter wüsste, wieviel ich wirklich für den Rahmen bezahlt hab und wie ich trotzdem damit umgehe und sie sich mal genau ansieht, wie das Fahrrad nach nur 3 Monaten aussieht, dann gäbe es aber nen Satz heiße Ohren


----------



## der-gute (5. August 2011)

Und meine Oma erst, wenn die wüsste...


----------



## kippi (5. August 2011)

bernd e schrieb:


> finde ich auch, aber Geschmacksache. Ich hätte in dem Zusammenhang schwarze Felgen und Naben mit weisen Speichen und evtl. roten Nippel genommen. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.
> 
> @ Mozart: bis auf die Felgen, gefällt es mir



rote Nippel tun weh, dann wars Trikot zu eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (5. August 2011)

pera schrieb:


> mit stimmigen Schriftzug.



finde den Schriftzug etwas "überdimensioniert" und zu groß.

Auch wenn ich weiss hasse wie die Pest (bei MTBs), aber irgenwie haben die weissen Hinterbaustreben und vor allem die weissen Hebel irgendwas


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. August 2011)

Meins hat wieder mal ein kleines Update bekommen:

Jetzt 2 fach mit Bash





und noch ein größeres Update:

Jetzt mit Lyrik





und nochmal komplett





Rüssel


----------



## Mozart-only (5. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @Mozart:
> 
> Schick! Das wird bestimmt richtig gut! Gefällt mir bisher sehr!
> Deine anderen Renner würden mich auch mal interessieren
> ...




Hi Schulte69,

vorerst wilkommen im 69 Club (hab das gleiche BJ)
die stimmung für den Reifen ist laut vieler Meinungen auch für leichte AM sogar sehr gut. Hab mal auf meiner Arch nachgemesssen 69mm genausosoviel wie bei meiner Kombi Flow/Big Betty.

Für die selektiven Einsätze sind aber andere Gummis vorgesehen
detto bei der Gabel, hab mir auch gleich eine Lyrik in weiß (günstig in der Bucht) organisiert.

Die tatsachen muss ich aber erst in der Praxis erfühlen

beste Grüße und good Ride
Mozart


----------



## Mozart-only (5. August 2011)

@ gremlino
Die Hebeln waren die größte Herausforderung, weiß Lackiert war relativ einfach, doch den exat gleichen schwarzen(Rahmen) 301 schriftzug zu bepinseln benötigt eine sehr ruhige und erfahren Hand

@ MaxDD
sauberen Fahrstil wird nur bis zur bekannten Eisdiele benötigt.
Mein Ransom hat auch eine weißen Hinterbau ich weiss was auf mich zukommt

@ ansonsten vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen Blumen und kostruktive Kritik, freut mich wenn es doch auch polarisiert.

bin schon gespannt wie sich der Hobel dann auch fährt


----------



## 861markus (5. August 2011)

Servus Rüssel,

feiner Umbau!
wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Lyrik, ist das ne Coil?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## rmvertex (5. August 2011)

Hab mir die gleichen Baustellen wie Rüssel vorgenommen, 2-fach statt 3-fach





Lyrik Coil folgt (schon bestellt), die Thor muß weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (5. August 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Servus Rüssel,
> 
> feiner Umbau!
> wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Lyrik, ist das ne Coil?
> ...



Ja ist ne Coil, getunt von LH

Ich hab noch nie vom Ansprechen so eine feine Gabel gehabt.

Ich werd morgen nochmal richtig ins verblockte Gelände gehen und am Heimweg noch in "Park" für ein paar Runden und dann hätt ich im Gabelthread eh noch was geschrieben.

Die spricht nach dem Umbau auch schon auf kleinigkeiten z.B ganz kleine Schlaglöcher, flache Bordsteine usw total sensibel an, das war mir wichtig denn ich fahr sehr viel Touren und da hat die 36er Talas voll versagt und im groben Gelände bin ich auch nicht zimperlig unterwegs und lass da ganz gern laufen (so wie du halt) und auch im groben verrichtet sie ihren Dienst tadellos.

Die Gabel fühlt sich auch im Gegensatz zur Talas nach richtig viel Federweg an...

Ich bin echt Mega Begeistert von der Gabel......jetzt macht das ganze wieder richtig viel Spaß.

Rüssel


----------



## rmvertex (6. August 2011)

Hallo Rüssel,
ich bin da nicht so der Fachmann, was meinst du mit "getunt vo LH"?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## echtorg (6. August 2011)

LH  Lord Helmchen gg


----------



## scylla (6. August 2011)

Stefan aka Lord Helmchen hier aus dem Forum.

edit...war einer schneller


----------



## echtorg (6. August 2011)

ja klar wir männer sind halt mal schneller fg


----------



## rmvertex (6. August 2011)

Und was wird da an der Gabel technisch verändert?


----------



## scylla (6. August 2011)

er macht sie besser 

im ernst: schreib ihn doch einfach an und frag ihn selbst


----------



## stein-bock (7. August 2011)

"-"


----------



## bikandy (7. August 2011)

... nach langem passivem Lesen hier auch mal mein Hobel:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (7. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hi Schulte69,
> 
> vorerst wilkommen im 69 Club (hab das gleiche BJ)
> die stimmung für den Reifen ist laut vieler Meinungen auch für leichte AM sogar sehr gut. Hab mal auf meiner Arch nachgemesssen 69mm genausosoviel wie bei meiner Kombi Flow/Big Betty.
> ...



Hallo Mozart,

ich muss Dich leider "enttäuschen". Ich bin BJ 78, die 69 ist meine alte Trikotnummer, deshalb der Name.

Der Reifen ist bestimmt gut wenns trocken und nicht zu schlammig ist, also z.Z. erh schlecht  . Die Gummimischung kenne ich vom MK und RubberQueen und die ist super! Demnach kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass der Reifen als Sommerhinterreifen in gemäßigtem Gelände ausreichend ist.

Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Radl und ich bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!

Guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (8. August 2011)




----------



## biker-wug (8. August 2011)

Hübsche Bikes, wobei mir die rote Kurbel am RAW nicht so gut gefällt. 

Aber sie ist zumindest ein Eyecatcher!!


----------



## klmp77 (8. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> die 69 ist meine alte Trikotnummer, deshalb der Name



die alte trikotnummer, is klar...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. August 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> die alte trikotnummer, is klar...




haha! Naja..., was soll ich dazu sagen... 

Gehts gut?


----------



## klmp77 (8. August 2011)

danke, soweit alles roger. warste die tage nochmal in bocholt?


----------



## wubu (8. August 2011)

Nochmal einzeln.
Meins:






Kumpel:


----------



## wildermarkus (8. August 2011)

Also was ich ja total toll finde ist die Oberrohr -Unterrohr-Steuerrohr kombi am M Rahmen.Gefällt mir tausend mal besser wie beim L Rahmen!!Echt Porno!!


Gruß


----------



## Gumpi (9. August 2011)

Hier mein Neues:



von den tf-bikes aufbauen lassen(echt tolle beratung inkl.ausgiebiger Testfahrt und flinke Abwicklung!)


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2011)

Mach mal ein paar Bilder von Seite. Ach ja, warum hast du diesen Unterrohrschutz drauf? Angst vor Dellen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gumpi (9. August 2011)

der unterohrschutz hat mir bei den Testbikes von tf-bike die ich gefahren bin eig. gut gefallen,ich finde es einen schönen Kontrast und nutzen hat es auch noch,auf die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht pfurze ich.
Ist sowieso kein LeichtgewichtAufbau geworden,ich fahr auch gerne mal schneller im Groben runter!
hier ein bild von oben:



und von der Seite:


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2011)

Was mir auffällt, außer dass es ein sehr schönes Bike ist, warum ist die Reverb Leitung nicht durch die Oberrohröffnung verlegt. Mach mal bitte ein Bild mit abgesenkter Stütze.

Aber in Summe wirklich ein hübsches Teil.


----------



## rayc (9. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mach mal ein paar Bilder von Seite. Ach ja, warum hast du diesen Unterrohrschutz drauf? Angst vor Dellen??



Der Unterrohrschutz in schwarz passt nicht so recht.
Nimm die 3M-Folie in transparent, die habe ich drauf.
Man sieht sie nicht. 

Die 3M-Folie fahren ich seit 4 Jahren an allen Bikes, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. 

ray


----------



## Locke_Denny (10. August 2011)

@rayc welche staerke faehrst du denn ?? 18 / 25 / 36mm ???

reicht ggf die 18mm aus o. doch eher die 25mm nehmen??

danke


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. August 2011)

Gumpi schrieb:


> der unterohrschutz hat mir bei den Testbikes von tf-bike die ich gefahren bin eig. gut gefallen,ich finde es einen schönen Kontrast und nutzen hat es auch noch


 
Was genau ist das für ein Schutz (Marke)? Sieht mir nämlich nicht nur nach Folie aus die Kratzer abhält,sondern müsste etwas dicker sein und auch Steinschläge abhalten oder?
MfG


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. August 2011)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Was genau ist das für ein Schutz (Marke)? Sieht mir nämlich nicht nur nach Folie aus die Kratzer abhält,sondern müsste etwas dicker sein und auch Steinschläge abhalten oder?
> MfG



Ich meine es ist die Folie.
3M Lackschutz Folie - Scotchcal F-506 - Schwarz Blackout Gravel Resistant.
Die hab ich auch ist ,und hält was sie verspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. August 2011)

Ich fahre die Freeride-Version, siehe http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html
Also die dickste Version, diese hält problemlos Steinschläge aus.
Mein altes Strike hat keine Folie drauf, da sieht man die ganzen Einschläge, bei meinem Spark siehst du dagegen garnichts.

Die transparente Version, würde ich abe rnicht auf den Elox Rahmen kleben, da fällt sie zu sehr auf.
Bei Lackprotect gibt es auch eine matte schwarze Folie (http://www.lackprotect.de/gravel_resistant.html), diese passt potisch recht gut zum schwarzen Elox-Rahmen. Man muss aber selbst zurecht schneiden.
Evt. ist das die Folie, die TF auch verwendet?

ray


----------



## rayc (10. August 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> @rayc welche staerke faehrst du denn ?? 18 / 25 / 36mm ???
> 
> reicht ggf die 18mm aus o. doch eher die 25mm nehmen??
> 
> danke



36 µm und nicht 36 mm 
36 mm wären mir zu dick 
In der USA solltest du diese ja wohl auch bekommen.

ray


----------



## dre (10. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Freeride-Version, siehe http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html
> Also die dickste Version, diese hält problemlos Steinschläge aus.
> Mein altes Strike hat keine Folie drauf, da sieht man die ganzen Einschläge, bei meinem Spark siehst du dagegen garnichts.
> ...



beste Folie die es für Bikes gibt.


----------



## scylla (10. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> 36 µm und nicht 36 mm
> 36 mm wären mir zu dick
> In der USA solltest du diese ja wohl auch bekommen.
> 
> ray



mir wäre 36 µm dagegen schon wieder zu dünn 

nicht 36 mm und auch nicht 36 µm sondern 0,36 mm = 360 µm
(wenn schon korrigieren, dann richtig...)

*klugschnackermodus aus und weg*


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Freeride-Version, siehe http://www.lackprotect.de/314.html
> Also die dickste Version, diese hält problemlos Steinschläge aus.



Aha,die werd ich dann mal probieren. Obwohl ich dreieinhalb Zehntel (um es in der Metallersprache zu sagen ) trotzdem relativ "dünn" finde in bezug auf Steinschläge


----------



## scylla (10. August 2011)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Aha,die werd ich dann mal probieren. Obwohl ich dreieinhalb Zehntel (um es in der Metallersprache zu sagen ) trotzdem relativ "dünn" finde in bezug auf Steinschläge



Dellen wird sie nicht verhindern, aber gegen Macken im Elox oder Lack reicht es locker aus!
Auf einem schwarz eloxierten Rahmen sieht aber die hier imho besser aus:
http://www.lackprotect.de/schwarze_lackschutzf.html
Ist mit viereinhalb Zehntel auch noch dicker


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. August 2011)

Auf die bin ich gerade auch gestossen.Hast du einen direkten Vergleich (rein optisch) zur transparenten Folie? Wäre mir wohl noch lieber da sie eben nochmal etwas dicker ist.Wenns gut zu schwarz elox. passt dann nehm ich wohl diese


----------



## scylla (10. August 2011)

Kann heute abend mal kurz knipsen wenn du magst. Ich hab am 301 die schwarze Folie dran, und am 901 die transparente. Die am 301 sieht man fast gar nicht, am 901 stört die glänzende Folie auf dem schwarz-matten Elox optisch ein bisschen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. August 2011)

Danke! Ich glaubs dir auch ohne knipsen.Werd mir die schwarze Folie bestellen


----------



## echtorg (10. August 2011)

hier mal ein foto von der 3m folie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. August 2011)

Ja das passt 
Fällt wenn überhaupt nur in geputztem Zustand in der Sonne auf


----------



## Locke_Denny (10. August 2011)

> 36 µm und nicht 36 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ohja sry, 36mm waeren echt verdammt dick..

aber welche sollte ich nehmen??

ich habe ein 301 in RAW und ein 301 in Weiß, bei beiden die transparenten ?? oder was fahrt ihr ?

danke


----------



## klmp77 (10. August 2011)

aber bei 36 mm würden dir nicht ständig die rahmen brechen!


----------



## Toolkid (10. August 2011)

Ich hatte mir mal auf ebay einen Streifen 200µm-Folie für eine Stoßstange eines Autos für knapp 14EUR geschossen. Der hat für zwei Unterrohre und diverse Scheuerstellen dicke ausgereicht.


----------



## rayc (10. August 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> ich habe ein 301 in RAW und ein 301 in Weiß, bei beiden die transparenten ?? oder was fahrt ihr ?
> 
> danke



Bei Raw passt die transparente super.
Bei Weiß passt transparent wohl besser als schwarz. 
Außer du willst es gezielt als Eyecatcher einsetzen.

ray


----------



## Locke_Denny (10. August 2011)

> aber bei 36 mm würden dir nicht ständig die rahmen brechen!


  + 



> Bei Raw passt die transparente super.Bei Weiß passt transparent wohl besser als schwarz.


 
na dann werde ich mal schauen ob das in den Staaten auch gibt,,,

danke fuer die Infos


----------



## coastalwolf (11. August 2011)

Ein kleines Update für mein Marathon-Radl pünktlich zum Neustadt-Marathon. Dank NoTubes Felgen und mit Milch montierten Reifen habe ich das Gesamtgewicht auf 11,8 kg drücken können. Selbst mit Reverb.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2011)

Fesch!!! Sehr fesch!  Matte Lackierungen sind irgendwie richtig gut.


----------



## rayc (12. August 2011)

gefällt, acu wenn es nicht meine Farbe ist.
Sieht erfrischend aus.
Nur der abgelabelte Dämpfer passt nicht.

Du fährst den Lenker mit 8grad Kröpfung?

Ich habe den 12grad Lenker sehr schnell durch die 8grad Version ersetzt.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. August 2011)

@Chris: eins der wenigen <MK8 301er das mir gut gefällt ! 
was Farbe doch ausmacht !
aber an die Optik der alten Wippe kann ich mich einfach nicht gewöhnen


----------



## LDSign (12. August 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update für mein Marathon-Radl pünktlich zum Neustadt-Marathon. Dank NoTubes Felgen und mit Milch montierten Reifen habe ich das Gesamtgewicht auf 11,8 kg drücken können. Selbst mit Reverb.



Hi

Schönes Bike 

Wie fährt sich denn die XMM 140? 140er Hinterbau? Ich bin nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einer Gabel für mein geplantes 301...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Almerer (12. August 2011)

Sehr schön!! der schwarze Dämpfer wär auch nicht so meins, man hat aber echt ein Problem bei einem farbigen 301 mit diesen ganzen verschiedenen Rottönen... Hätte da eher das Rot der Gabel eliminiert. nicht einfach das!
Sehr schön!!


----------



## coastalwolf (12. August 2011)

Die XMM ist deutlich straffer als die EXM. Von daher paßt sie sehr gut zum Einsatzzweck meines Mk7. Das Ansprechverhalten ist wie bei allen von mir bis jetzt gefahrenen DT-Gabeln deutlich besser als bei Fox.

Wenn man die Gabel auf 100mm absenkt, ist die Funktion deutlich eingeschränkt. Paßt für steile Forstauffahrten oder Schotterwege. Sobald auf einer Trailauffahrt Wurzeln oder Absätze ins Spiel kommen, fahre ich lieber weiterhin mit 140mm.


----------



## coastalwolf (12. August 2011)

Almerer schrieb:


> Sehr schön!! der schwarze Dämpfer wär auch nicht so meins, man hat aber echt ein Problem bei einem farbigen 301 mit diesen ganzen verschiedenen Rottönen... Hätte da eher das Rot der Gabel eliminiert. nicht einfach das!
> Sehr schön!!



Die roten DT-Schriftzüge an der Gabel stehen schon auf der Abschlussliste. Das Dekor im unteren Bereich der Tauchrohre bleibt aber dran.


----------



## LDSign (12. August 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Die XMM ist deutlich straffer als die EXM. Von daher paßt sie sehr gut zum Einsatzzweck meines Mk7. Das Ansprechverhalten ist wie bei allen von mir bis jetzt gefahrenen DT-Gabeln deutlich besser als bei Fox.
> 
> Wenn man die Gabel auf 100mm absenkt, ist die Funktion deutlich eingeschränkt. Paßt für steile Forstauffahrten oder Schotterwege. Sobald auf einer Trailauffahrt Wurzeln oder Absätze ins Spiel kommen, fahre ich lieber weiterhin mit 140mm.



Super - Danke! Du hast den 140mm Hinterbau, richtig?

Ist das das 2010er Modell mit Twin Shot? Die aktuelle Version gibts ja nur in weiss 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. August 2011)

MK7 -130mm Federweg


----------



## scylla (12. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle gegen die Decals habt. Ich finde komplett "nackte" Räder sehen oft auch ein bisschen langweilig aus. Die roten DT Sticker am Dämpfer und der Gabel hätten doch gepasst. Wäre wahrscheinlich sogar dasselbe Rot gewesen, ist ja beides von DT. 
Abgelabelt steht das rote V im Liteville-Schriftzug und das Steuerrohr-Logo so verloren da... das sieht auch nix aus. Wenn, dann alles Rot weg!

Reverb für den Marathon finde ich aber top 
Nach den ganzen Leuten, die behaupten an einem "Racebike" gehöre der Sattel nicht abgesenkt (gelle, rayc ) ein erfrischend vernünftiger Ansatz 
Viel Erfolg in Neustadt!


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ihr alle gegen die Decals habt.



Ich finde den großen Schriftzug einfach nicht schön genug für das Bike. DAs rote V schlägt sich am Ende dann doch mit einigen farben und die silberne Füllung ist mir zu retro. Ganz einfach


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. August 2011)

Mal wieder etwas umgebaut:


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. August 2011)

...ist schön geworden, die Mauer!


----------



## dre (12. August 2011)

... bei dem Gehweg vor euerm Haus braucht man auch ein 301er.


----------



## MarkusL (12. August 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Ist das das 2010er Modell mit Twin Shot? Die aktuelle Version gibts ja nur in weiss
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank


Dachte ich bis vor kurzem auch.


----------



## Gumpi (12. August 2011)

...elegante Tachohalterung!! 
Und Ritchey Reifen?


----------



## biker-wug (12. August 2011)

Raceaufbau!! 120er Hinterbau??

Wird jetzt das Nukeproof die Trailrakete?


----------



## coastalwolf (12. August 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Super - Danke! Du hast den 140mm Hinterbau, richtig?
> 
> Ist das das 2010er Modell mit Twin Shot? Die aktuelle Version gibts ja nur in weiss
> 
> ...



Ist mit TwinShot. Ich habe sie im Herbst 2010 gekauft. Müsste aber ein 2011er Modell sein.



scylla schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Reverb für den Marathon finde ich aber top
> Nach den ganzen Leuten, die behaupten an einem "Racebike" gehöre der Sattel nicht abgesenkt (gelle, rayc ) ein erfrischend vernünftiger Ansatz
> Viel Erfolg in Neustadt!



Danke.

Wenn man schon bergauf nicht glänzen kann, muss man die verlorene Zeit wenigstens bergab wieder reinfahren  ...und Neustadt eignet sich für dies Taktik besonders gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. August 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wenn man schon bergauf nicht glänzen kann, muss man die verlorene Zeit wenigstens bergab wieder reinfahren  ...und Neustadt eignet sich für dies Taktik besonders gut.


Viel Erfolg am Sonntag in Neustadt.

Die Strecke ist für einen Mara doch recht technisch.
Viel spass an der Wolfsburg Abfahrt.
Nicht ohne Grund steht da ein Krankenwagen.  
Also pass auf.

ray


----------



## Deleted 38566 (13. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg am Sonntag in Neustadt.
> 
> Die Strecke ist für einen Mara doch recht technisch.
> Viel spass an der Wolfsburg Abfahrt.
> ...



Nicht nur das, sondern auch der Trail runter ins Benjental. Bei dem Wetter in den vergangen Tagen wird der Trail sicherlich einige  haben.


----------



## Mountain77 (13. August 2011)

Die Hope Tech vier ist endlich verbaut die Reverb Leitung ordentlich verlegt. Leider wirkt das Cockpit jetzt überladen.
Ich bin recht begeistert, wie relativ simpel die Hope zu entlüften geht und optisch ist die Bremse einfach nur ein Hingucker, alles Frästeile...


----------



## Kompostman (13. August 2011)

So, hier mal der neueste Wurf aus dem Hause Komposter:













Eigentlich sollte noch ne andere Gabel rein, aber die ist gerade nicht zu haben. Daher erst mal die Totem. Sind so oder so viel Teile aus der Ersatzkiste, daher gibt es noch viel zu tunen! Morgen geht's erst mal wieder in die Berge zur Probefahrt. Ich bin mal sehr gespannt auf die erste Fahrt mit einem 301 seit..... Ach was weiß ich denn wie lange das her ist! Ewig! 
Dank an Uli von Flowride, dass ich mal wieder in der Werkstatt wüten durfte.

Und hier noch mal das LV 1202




Happy Trails

Der Komposter

Ach ja, Gewichte: Das 301 hat 15,2kg auf den Rippen und das 901 17kg.


----------



## wildermarkus (13. August 2011)

28.03.2009

Schön geworden!!

Bist beim 301 jetzt auf nen M Rahmen gewechselt?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Kompostman (13. August 2011)

Du musst es wissen!

Ja, ist ein M. Wollte was zum spielen!


----------



## supasini (13. August 2011)

Wie - kein Rosensattel?


----------



## Kompostman (13. August 2011)

Das ist wie beim Monopoly. Ohne Rose direkt auf Weiß....


----------



## wildermarkus (13. August 2011)

Waaaaahh!!

Ersatzkiste!!!!

Was hast für Laufräder dran?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2011)

@komposter>:
bestell dem uli einen schönen gruß von mir


----------



## Schreiner (13. August 2011)

Da is er ja wieder, juhuuu 

Schön geworden 

Bin auch grad am überlegen mein hardtail gegen ein 301 zu tauschen.


----------



## Altiplano (13. August 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Die Hope Tech vier ist endlich verbaut die Reverb Leitung ordentlich verlegt. Leider wirkt das Cockpit jetzt überladen.
> Ich bin recht begeistert, wie relativ simpel die Hope zu entlüften geht und optisch ist die Bremse einfach nur ein Hingucker, alles Frästeile...



Hallo Mountain77, 

ich hätte da eine Frage zu Deiner M4. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber man ließt in den verschiedenen Magazinen immer, die Bremskraft wäre nur verhalten. Wie findest Du sie, auch im Vergleich zu anderen Bremsen die Du kennt? 

Danke und Gruss


----------



## echtorg (13. August 2011)

die m4 bremst wie du es gerade brauchst , mal sanft und sehr gefühlvoll , oder brachial und bissig 
keine vergelich zu meiner alten avid die kannte nur auf und zu


----------



## scylla (13. August 2011)

echtorg schrieb:


> die m4 bremst wie du es gerade brauchst , mal sanft und sehr gefühlvoll , oder brachial und bissig
> keine vergelich zu meiner alten avid die kannte nur auf und zu



gute beschreibung 
die bremskraft der m4 kommt relativ spät, später als bei den zweikolbenbremsen (x2 und v2) von hope. das heißt, man hat einen sehr großen spielraum zum sanften dosieren. aber wenn sie kommt, dann richtig 

die avid elixir ist bei mir auch recht schnell runter geflogen, weil die einfach recht schnell "dicht" war, aber danach nicht mehr viel kam, wenn man noch mehr bremskraft gebraucht hätte.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> So, hier mal der neueste Wurf aus dem Hause Komposter:



Geiles Bike 
Welche Gabel solls mal werden? 
Mit Totem,Saint,MM ist man auch mit einem 301 gleich mal bei 15kg wie man sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (14. August 2011)

Ich konnte die M4 leider noch nicht richtig antesten, die ersten Bremsversuche im Flachen waren aber schon im Vergleich zu meiner alten Magura Louise 07 mit Anzug des Hebels durch einen Finger brachial, aber gut zu beherschen. Druckpunkt und Griffweiteneinstellung lassen sich auch wunderbar über die beiden Schrauben einstellen. Was mir aber sofort aufgefallen ist, das bekannte quischen bei Nässe, ist mir aber egal so lange die Bremse gut arbeitet und schick aussieht.


----------



## GodfredKah (14. August 2011)

Nach fast einem Jahr mal das neue 301, solange es noch aktuell ist.








Die M4 ist m.E. nicht brachial, sondern sehr gut dosierbar und kontrollierbar, standfest und sieht noch dazu gut aus, bloß wirklich leicht und billich isse nich.

GodfredKah


----------



## Altiplano (14. August 2011)

OK, danke für die Infos. 
Das ist ja schon mal was. Werde mir auf der Eurobike bei Hope mir die 
M4 nochmals genau ansehen. 

Grüße


----------



## coastalwolf (14. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg am Sonntag in Neustadt.
> 
> Die Strecke ist für einen Mara doch recht technisch.
> Viel spass an der Wolfsburg Abfahrt.
> ...



Alle Knochen heile und ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht  Als "Ersttäter" in Neustadt kann ich die Strecke nur jedem empfehlen. Das nennt sich zurecht MTB-Marathon und ist alles andere als eine Trekking Bike Runde wie an vielen anderen Orten. Die Reverb hat sich jedenfalls voll bewährt.


----------



## rayc (14. August 2011)

Schön das es Spass gemacht hat.
Wir hatten kurz überlegt ob wir die Schilder etwas umhängen, damit es spannender bergab wird. 
Aber ich denke, es gab so genug Angst-Schreie 


@Kompostmann, eine Totem im 301 ist schon ein Ding. 
Die Totem passt sehr gut ins 901, aber sie ins 301 einzubauen ist schon extrem.

ray


----------



## klmp77 (14. August 2011)

Du liest hier wohl noch nicht so lange mit, wie?


----------



## Schreiner (14. August 2011)

Das dachte ich auch


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (14. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ...ist schön geworden, die Mauer!





dre schrieb:


> ... bei dem Gehweg vor euerm Haus braucht man auch ein 301er.




Die Baustelle ist seit genau einem Jahr in Gange, ein nahes Ende ist nicht in Sicht
Und dann hinterher gibts erstmal ne Mieterhöhung...



Gumpi schrieb:


> ...elegante Tachohalterung!!
> Und Ritchey Reifen?



Die Tachohalterung ist schon etwas speziell, ich weiss,
wenn aber ab und zu noch das Oregon an den Lenker kommt, gehts halt nicht anders...

Die Ritchey Pellen sind eher ein Experiment, 1.9" breit und sauschnell,
für nen 10er pro Stück passt das schon zum Touren fahren.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Raceaufbau!! 120er Hinterbau??
> 
> Wird jetzt das Nukeproof die Trailrakete?



Raceaufbau, mit 5.1er Felgen, 150mm vorn und 140mm hinten und irgendwas zwischen 13 und 14 Kilo... 
Einfach ein Touren MTB zum km kurbeln...

Das Mega ist momentan die Trailrakete, klettert besser, wie das 301,
ist bergab sensibler ohne dabei durch den FW zu rauschen usw.
War definitiv kein Fehlkauf!



rayc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Kompostmann, eine Totem im 301 ist schon ein Ding.
> Die Totem passt sehr gut ins 901, aber sie ins 301 einzubauen ist schon extrem.
> ...



du bist mit deiner Aussage ca. 3 Jahre zu spät


----------



## rayc (14. August 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> du bist mit deiner Aussage ca. 3 Jahre zu spät



Da habe ich mich wohl als LV-Greenhorn geoutet.


ray


----------



## Mozart-only (15. August 2011)

So nun mein Baby vor der Jungfernfahrt





















GOOD RIDE
Mozart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. August 2011)

die Bilder und der Liteville Schriftzug sind mir zu groß 
aber sonst isses fein


Edit sagt die Bilder sind nun nicht mehr riesig...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2011)

schick gemacht


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. August 2011)

gefällt!


----------



## dre (15. August 2011)

... nicht nur das Leben ist bunt.


----------



## 861markus (15. August 2011)

Cooler Aufbau! Zum Herprügeln ja schon fast zu schade
Was sind das für Felgen? Eloxiert, gepulvert?
Den Schriftzug find ich geil, da kann man wenigstens von weitem erkennen "Achtung, Liteville-Sektenjünger" ...so einen brauch ich auch... 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. August 2011)

Der Bashguard ist ja mal richtig schön, wäre er doch nur aus Alu...
Der Vorbau passt mMn nicht so recht ins Gesamtbild, da würde ich eher etwas aus dem Hause Syntace nehmen und Customizen 
Er ist mir persönlich einfach zu "unedel" bei dem sonst so aussergewöhnlichem Aufbau, leicht sind die Dinger auch nicht unbedingt!??!


----------



## scylla (15. August 2011)

Der Vorbau muss schwarz!
Dafür eher weiße Griffe.

Ist die Schrift auf dem Rahmen eigentlich lackiert, oder aufgeklebt?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. August 2011)

aber weiße Griffe (und Sättel) sehen ganz schnell ziemlich bäh aus


----------



## dre (15. August 2011)

Wenn der Schriftzug geklebt ist, dann bitte hoffentlich komplett unten rum, gleich als ordentliche Unterrohrschutzfolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. August 2011)

erst dachte ich während der Aufbau-Bilder auch ohohoh... - aber komplett gefällt's!
Allerdings wäre ich auch eher für die Kombi schwarzer Vorbau/weiße Griffe als so rum, würde ich zumindest mal probieren.


----------



## Mozart-only (15. August 2011)

Hi Leute,

@ 861markus
die felgen sind gepulverte NoTubes Arch

@pHONe^dEtEcTor
finde den Vorbau sehr lässig, doch der muss einen längerne weichen
... aber ich meine der sollte weiß bleiben

@scylla
den schriftzug hat mir ein Kumpel gemacht und ist geklebt, darüber aber eine schicht klarlack

@supasini
hab weiße lenkerbänder am RR sehen aber nun zum :kotz:

leider konnte ich noch nicht mal richtig testen, da ich die Kurbel ohne Distanzringe verbaute (wie auch beschrieben bei 73 Tretlager), 
da ich dann gleich ein seitliches Spiel bemerkte zog ich nochmals kräftig nach....
Fazit: Kurbel schleifte am Werfer und ich konnte weder die Kurbel abziehen noch den Magel beheben.
Ist nun in der Werkstatt eines Kumpel schon aufgebort und noch immer am Rahmen
Jetzt brauch ich starke Nerven und ein ein wenig Alkohol und auch eine neue Kurbel


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. August 2011)

@ Mozart....was für ein bunter Bomber, so kenn ich normal nur Cube Räder

Der große Schriftzug hat was da sieht man wenigstens was daherkommt.

Weißen Vorbau würd ich auch lassen, das harmoniert.

Ist echt cool geworden.

Was ich vielleicht noch anderst gemacht hätte wäre die Wippe (das sieht mit dem weißen Hinterbau und weißer Wippe fast schon langweilig aus, weil der Rest ja so bunt ist)....
Vielleicht die Vertiefung in der Wippe (da wo das 301 steht noch in schwarz) und evtl. das 301 in weiß oder Rot, das würde die Region glaub noch besser aussehen lassen

Wenn ich seh wie mein Bike die letzten Tage wieder in den Bergen durch Felskontakt und Stürze gelitten hat würd ich mit dem lieber nur.... sollte man mit so einem Rad überhaupt fahren??

Trotzdem sehr schick


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2011)

Mich erinnert es immernoch an ein Baumarkt-Bike.

Egal, dir muss es gefallen.

Ich war nach meinem weissen 301 kuriert vom Farbdrang!
Wobei meine Räder ja eher Werkzeuge sind - mein Argon sieht aus...
Da wär mir ne Beschichtung zu schade - vor allem wenn Steine fliegen und DreckSchlammSand reibt und mahlt und kratzt und schmiergelt...


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Geiles Bike
> Welche Gabel solls mal werden?
> Mit Totem,Saint,MM ist man auch mit einem 301 gleich mal bei 15kg wie man sieht


Ja, da ist man fix dabei. Aber es soll noch etwas leichter werden. Die DH Reifen werde ich zum Test mal gegen FR tauschen und bei der Gabel ist auch noch Potential drin. Die 180 Fox finde ich furchtbar hässlich. Die Totem ist zwar leider etwas schwer, aber sie funzt wenigstens!

Ich liebäugele mit einer Deville, wobei ich da nur die Papierdaten kenne und die noch nie gefahren bin. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal von meiner Erfahrung mit der Idylle auf die Deville geschlossen. Aber mal sehen.... Evtl auch noch mal ein leichterer LRS.



rayc schrieb:


> @Kompostmann, eine Totem im 301 ist schon ein Ding.
> Die Totem passt sehr gut ins 901, aber sie ins 301 einzubauen ist schon extrem.
> 
> ray


Die Totem passt auch sehr gut ins 301 mit 160mm. Vorgestern eine schöne Abfahrt mit etwas weniger als 1800hm gemacht und ich bin von dem ganzen Bike sowas von begeistert. Ich will wegen des Gewichtes auch noch was leichteres suchen. Die Totem habe ich ja schon vor Jahren in meinem 301 gehabt. Damals wie heute nicht wegen des Federwegs, sondern um die Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu bekommen. Ich muss mal gucken, was ich bei der kürzeren Gabel mache. Proper hat den Cane Creek Steuersatz drin, mit dem man den Lenkwinkel verändern kann. Das klingt auch ganz fein.



klmp77 schrieb:


> Du liest hier wohl noch nicht so lange mit, wie?


 Ist aber auch nicht verkehrt... wenn ich denke wie hässlich der ein oder andere Aufbau von mir schon war.... Aber hat wenigstens immer Spass gemacht!

Insgesamt habe ich ganz vergessen wie fein dieses Bike nach Vorne geht. Es springt sich so schön leicht und lässt sich so fein um die Kurven zirkeln. Auch der kurze Radstand des Rahmen in M macht mir einfach Spass!
Und es ist ein echtes Liteville 301: Es knarzt! Test bestanden, keine in Deutschland gefertigte Kopie! 

@Mozart-only: Bei den Teilen würe ich hier und da was anderes nehmen, aber sonst finde ich es einen schönen Aufbau und mit Sicherheit was ganz eigenes! Fein!

@RockyRider66: Ist passiert! Schöne Grüße zurück!

Happy Trails und ich gehe das Ding mal ein bisschen durch den Kessel treten! Bis später!


----------



## Freeerider81 (16. August 2011)

Hey Alex,

sehr schönes 301!!! Da mach ich mir wieder Gedanken, ob es vielleicht doch was für mich ist! 

Das mit dem Cane Creek past aber glaub beim MK9 nicht mehr, da der Rahmen ja die Lagerschale ist. 
Aber ne MZ baut doch meist etwas höher, als ne RS! Vielleicht wäre das was. Aber halt nur, wenn dir das Federverhalten einer MZ gefällt!
Ich bin in der Zwischenzeit mehr als begeistert von meiner Lyrik DH Coil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (16. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Die Totem habe ich ja schon vor Jahren in meinem 301 gehabt. Damals wie heute nicht wegen des Federwegs, sondern um die Lenkwinkel etwas flacher zu bekommen. Ich muss mal gucken, was ich bei der kürzeren Gabel mache.



Teste mal eine 160er Gabel mit 140er Hebeln hinten.
Die Kombi hat mir bis jetzt am besten von allen gefallen.


----------



## supasini (16. August 2011)

Naja, die >15 kg müssen nicht sein.
Ich hab mein 901 jetzt auf 15,66 kg, und das ist noch nicht ausgereizt. Xtr-Kurbel liegt im Keller, ich brauch nur noch nen Grinder, der Bash von TF passt leider nicht, XTR Schaltwerk würde nochmal 80g sparen, ein Vector Carbon 100 g (allerdings wäre der auch 4 cm schmaler als der verbaute Vector DH ). Also auch mit MM FR, Totem Coil und Reverb sind sub 15,5 kg am 901 drin, da geht am 301 noch richtig was!







(die kursiven Gewichte sind geschätzt, die Sachen hab ich nicht einzeln gewogen, das Gesamtgewicht ist mit einer Hängewaage bestimmt)


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Meine Laufräder sind schon mal deutlich schwerer, ich hab die DH Reifen in 2.5 dran und richtige Bremsen.... ;-) Aber es wird ja noch und es kommt mir trotzdem wie ein Rennrad vor.


----------



## supasini (16. August 2011)

Meine neuen LR sind richtig geil - und sooo schön leicht 
Ist mir schon klar, dass du sackschwere Reifen fährst, aber wofür du fettere Bremsen als die One brauchst? Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, dass du mit ner R1 mit 160er Scheiben auch ganz gut über die Runden kommst


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Bin halt Angstbremser, da muss man ehrlich zu sich selbst sein. ;-)


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Naja, die >15 kg müssen nicht sein.
> Ich hab mein 901 jetzt auf 15,66 kg, und das ist noch nicht ausgereizt



ich muss immer mehr schmunzeln
Seit ich mein Fanes mit 17,4 Kilo fahre
Und zufriedener bin denn jeh

Auch am Altissimo und an anderen Rampen
Auch mit DH Minions

Gewicht ist echt nur ein Mädchenthema
Wenn die Geo passt, is 15-17 kg egal

Sache mal, wie oft hängen deine Räder an der Waage
Und sind zwei Nachkommastellen nich zu akademisch?


----------



## scylla (16. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Gewicht ist echt nur ein Mädchenthema
> Wenn die Geo passt, is 15-17 kg egal



ich habe ja bestimmt keinen gewichts- und wiege-fetisch, aber es ist trotzdem definitiv nicht egal! 
um noch einen draufzusetzen: ich finde es fürs runterfahren sogar weniger egal als fürs hochfahren 

... bitte steinigen, ich such schon mal deckung...


----------



## supasini (16. August 2011)

da ich immer noch nicht wieder Radfahren kann, sondern zur Zeit nur Schrauben (und Wiegen): zu oft! 
Ganz ehrlich: Leichtbau hat mit Vernunft nix zu tun, macht aber Spaß. 
Mir ist es egal, was andere davon halten, ich weiß auch, dass das (zu) teuer ist, mach das aber trotzdem. Und wie ich selber finde sogar noch auf nem vernünftigen Level, mein 101 darf ich im Leichtbauforum nicht zeigen, für die Jungs dort ist es  mit jetzt 9,96 kg mind. 1,5 kg zu schwer 

Übrigens werden im Leichtbauforum die Teilegewichte auf 1/10 g genau angegeben

P.S.: 15 oder 17 kg sind nicht egal!
2 kg mehr auf nem besser passenden Rad sind icher ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Das dann aber 2 kg erleichtern ist der nächste Schritt.
Mir machen übrigens alle meine Räder Spaß - und die wiegen zwischen knapp unter 8 (Rennrad) und 16 (Reiserad) kg


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich habe ja bestimmt keinen gewichts- und wiege-fetisch, aber es ist trotzdem definitiv nicht egal!
> um noch einen draufzusetzen: ich finde es fürs runterfahren sogar weniger egal als fürs hochfahren
> 
> ... bitte steinigen, ich such schon mal deckung...



Ja klar...bei 60 Kilo Gewicht is das halt so...

Jetzt lass mal wieder die Männer reden und geh kochen

;-)


----------



## scylla (16. August 2011)

ziel verfehlt 
ich dachte, leichtbau sollte immer zuerst am eigenen körper betrieben werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Lol, jetzt weiß ich was mir im letzten Jahr gefehlt hat... :-D
Aber Spaß bei Seite: ich finde auch, dass das Gewicht das Handling ganz deutlich beeinflusst.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. August 2011)

> Mozart-only schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So nun mein Baby vor der Jungfernfahrt
> ...



@Mozart,

sehr gut umgesetzt, nette Details perfekte Fotos....
Mal aus dem Worksfinish, schwarz-Elox allerleiBrei hebt es sich gut in die Szene.
Der Bash hatte bei mir gerade 2 mal Kontakt gehabt, danach waren es nur noch viele Einzelteile...


----------



## biker-wug (16. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Lol, jetzt weiß ich was mir im letzten Jahr gefehlt hat... :-D
> Aber Spaß bei Seite: ich finde auch, dass das Gewicht das Handling ganz deutlich beeinflusst.



Das Gewicht beeinflusst schon die Fahreigenschaften, aber für bestimmte Sachen ist mir das Gewicht ehrlich gesagt egal, z.b. Reifen. 
Oder auch ne verstellbare Sattelstütze, die macht so viel Spaß, da jucken mich die paar hundert gramm net.

Mal ne Frage, ist deine Totem ne Tapered Coil, oder Air Variante?

Was wiegt so ne Totem eigentlich. Also realistisch gewogen, nicht die Herstellerangaben?


----------



## supasini (16. August 2011)

Totem Coil 1.5 mit Kralle und Steckachse: 2960 gr. (Deshalb hab ich ja auch meine Lyrik Coil U-turn von 2008 oder 09 verkauft, weil mir der Gewichtsunterschied zu dieser zu gering war - wenn, dann die aktuelle ohne U-turn )


----------



## gotti (16. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Totem Coil 1.5 mit Kralle und Steckachse: 2960 gr.


Dazu im Vergleich:
Fox Van 180mm tapered: 2.690g mit Kralle und Steckachse, leicht gekürzt


----------



## Aldi (16. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Totem Coil 1.5 mit Kralle und Steckachse: 2960 gr. (Deshalb hab ich ja auch meine Lyrik Coil U-turn von 2008 oder 09 verkauft, weil mir der Gewichtsunterschied zu dieser zu gering war - wenn, dann die aktuelle ohne U-turn )




1,5 Zoll passt doch gar nicht ins 301, oder ?
Muesste oben doch nur fuer 1 1/8 passen.


----------



## der-gute (16. August 2011)

Is ja nur ein Beispiel (einer Gabel fürs 901)

Im 301 fahren eher wenige Leute eine Totem


----------



## supasini (16. August 2011)

es war aber nach Realgewichten gefragt. Und ich hab selbst halt nur dieses aus meinem 901 gewogen...
tapered dürfte aber normal nicht viel schwerer sein. Meine Erfahrung mit RS ist aber, dass die Gewichtsangaben sehr genau sind.


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Das ist meine alte Totem Coil 1.5 aus dem 901. Ich habe auf die getaperte Krone gewechselt. Die Gewichtsangaben vom Martin stimmen mit meinen überein. Hab sie jetzt aber nicht mit der neuen Krone gewogen. 

Beim Gewicht finde ich, dass darauf ankommt wo gespart wird. Meine 300-400g am LRS sind Welten zum 2350. Und das trotz der selben schweren Schlappen. 
Aber manchmal hilft mir der ein oder andere Placeboeffekt mehr als jeder Beweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (16. August 2011)

Danke für die Infos. Ich denke ehrlich gesagt schone in bisserl über ne Totem nach, nicht wegen der 180mm sondern weil ich die Performance so schick finde. 

Aber wenn dann wird das ein Winterprojekt.

Wie paßt der Hinterbau zur Totem??


----------



## plitschiplatsch (16. August 2011)

Nach langem Warten


----------



## biker-wug (16. August 2011)

Gleich zwei, auch net schlecht. Sind ganz hübsch, nur das Flaschenhaltermodell sieht ... aus.


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Ich habe keinen Vergleich zum 140er, daher bin ich dir vermutlich nur bedingt eine Hilfe. Aber mir macht er viel Spaß und passt ganz gut. Mir kommt das ganze Bike wie eine Rakete vor und es fährt sich sehr direkt  Mein letztes 301 ist aber auch schon eine Weile her und ich vergleiche mit dem 901 mit Vo&Hi 200mm Federweg. Also Äpfel mit Birnen. 
Wer hat denn den direkten Vergleich?


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

plitschiplatsch schrieb:


> Nach langem Warten



Bitte töte den Spacerturm!


----------



## Quechua (16. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Das ist meine alte Totem Coil 1.5 aus dem 901. Ich habe auf die getaperte Krone gewechselt. Die Gewichtsangaben vom Martin stimmen mit meinen überein. Hab sie jetzt aber nicht mit der neuen Krone gewogen.
> 
> Beim Gewicht finde ich, dass darauf ankommt wo gespart wird. Meine 300-400g am LRS sind Welten zum 2350. Und das trotz der selben schweren Schlappen.
> Aber manchmal hilft mir der ein oder andere Placeboeffekt mehr als jeder Beweis.



Wo kann man den Schaft den wechseln lassen? habe ebenfalls das problem, dass meine 1,5 totem in meinen neuen rahmen nicht mehr passt, will die gabel aber nicht für wenig geld verschleudern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Hab ich selbst gemacht. Ist viel einfacher als man denkt. 
Sonst sollte das jeder Händler können oder jedes RS Servicecenter


----------



## Freeerider81 (16. August 2011)

Quechua" data-source="post: 8628839"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Quechua schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Schaft den wechseln lassen? habe ebenfalls das problem, dass meine 1,5 totem in meinen neuen rahmen nicht mehr passt, will die gabel aber nicht fÃ¼r wenig geld verschleudern



In jeder Werkstatt! Wenn du etwas schrauben kannst ist es auch kein Problem das selbst zu machen! Nur sind die Standrohre nicht gerade gÃ¼nstig! Da ist es manchmal gÃ¼nstiger die Gabel zu verkaufen und ne Neue (Passende) zu kaufen. Oder einfach mal im Bikemarkt als Tausch anbieten.
Ich kenn den Preis bei RS nicht, aber bei meiner 66er hat die Standrohreinheit um die 250â¬ gekostet.

Edit: da war ich zu langsam!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (16. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Totem Coil 1.5 mit Kralle und Steckachse: 2960 gr.



Hab jetzt meinen Zettel von der 11/8 Zoll Totem Coil nicht mehr gefunden,aber das Gewicht lag bei ca. 2900g.Also dürfte auch die tapered so in dem Bereich liegen.Deswegen spekulier ich fürs 601 auch auf die Lyrik o. Deville.Die Totem Coil funktioniert zwar wirklich super u. ist brutal steif,aber eine Deville ca. 900g leichter  Bin mir sicher das kennt man deutlich beim hochziehen u. vom Handling.Und das wirkt somit dem einzigen Nachteil einer tiefen Front entgegen,deswegen werd ichs wohl mal riskieren


----------



## Quechua (16. August 2011)

na die standrohreinheit zu wechseln würde ich auch keine probleme sehen, aber ich dachte eigtl. schon an das einpressen eines neuen schaftes. wenn der alte mal raus ist (wie??), wird der neue vermutlich nur eingeschlagen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2011)

du wirst von RS keinen neuen Schaft bekommen !
das gibt es nur (noch) als Einheit mit Krone und Standrohren


----------



## Helium (16. August 2011)

Das volle Potential und das wirklich geniale am 301 bekommt man nur mit einer leichten Front, obwohl es mit einer Totem auch schön fährt, gilt das Motto umso leichter desto besser und 95% sind sowieso mit zuviel FW unterwegs.


----------



## biker-wug (16. August 2011)

Naja, was ist zuviel Federweg? Kommt doch viel auf den Einsatzbereich und den Fahrstil an.


----------



## LeonF (16. August 2011)

Ja und für manche ist halt für ihren Einsatzbreich und Fahrstil zuviel FW an ihrem Bike...


----------



## 01wheeler (16. August 2011)

hi
ich habe auch wieder von der Lyrik auf eine 140 er Talas zurück gewechselt.
Das Ansprechen der Lyrik ist schon super aber das hohe Gewicht macht nach meiner Meinung die Fuhre etwas träge.


----------



## Kompostman (16. August 2011)

Ich habe ja auch zurück gewechselt.  Von der Idylle zur Totem. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (17. August 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Das volle Potential und das wirklich geniale am 301 bekommt man nur mit einer leichten Front, obwohl es mit einer Totem auch schön fährt, gilt das Motto umso leichter desto besser und 95% sind sowieso mit zuviel FW unterwegs.



Schön, dass es diese Meinung hier auch mal gibt. Ich finde man nimmt dem 301 viel seines Charakters wenn man mit fetten Stahlfedergabeln hantiert.


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. August 2011)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich finde man nimmt dem 301 viel seines Charakters wenn man mit fetten Stahlfedergabeln hantiert.



Jein. Das hängt finde ich eher vom Lenkwinkel ab.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2011)

Ich rüste meine Front auch wieder ab. Das 301 ist halt einfach nur ein gutes AM. Man kann ne dicke Gabel einbauen, aber der Charakter eines wirklich dicken Rads wird das 301 nie erlangen.
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur das 301, das musste dann alles mehr oder weniger können. Feierabendrunde, Trails, kleine Sprünge/Drops usw., mal einen Marathon, der Weg zur Arbeit..., einfach alles. Die Lyrik 2-Step war ein treuer Begleiter aber hat dem Rad auch etwas die Beweglichkeit gekostet. Eine leichte 130-140 mm Gabel find ich am passendsten (für meinen Einsatzzweck!) zu dem Grundgedanken des 301


----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Jein. Das hängt finde ich eher vom Lenkwinkel ab.



Definitiv!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich rüste meine Front auch wieder ab. Das 301 ist halt einfach nur ein gutes AM. Man kann ne dicke Gabel einbauen, aber der Charakter eines wirklich dicken Rads wird das 301 nie erlangen.
> Ich hatte bis vor kurzem nur das 301, das musste dann alles mehr oder weniger können. Feierabendrunde, Trails, kleine Sprünge/Drops usw., mal einen Marathon, der Weg zur Arbeit..., einfach alles. Die Lyrik 2-Step war ein treuer Begleiter aber hat dem Rad auch etwas die Beweglichkeit gekostet. Eine leichte 130-140 mm Gabel find ich am passendsten (für meinen Einsatzzweck!) zu dem Grundgedanken des 301


----------



## gotti (17. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Ich rüste meine Front auch wieder ab.


Ich habe noch eine Fox 100mm Gabel zu verkaufen.
Also schlagt zu Ihr Abrüster


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Fox 100mm Gabel zu verkaufen.
> Also schlagt zu Ihr Abrüster



Bei meinem Sattelauszug fall ich ja dann vorn über, bzw. sitze wie auf einem Rennrad


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

Ich persönlich würde mein 301 ungern wieder zum AM-Flitzer degradieren. Finde, damit würde ich ihm irgendwie unrecht tun, weil wesentlich mehr Potential in dem Fahrwerk steckt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das, obwohl es sich im ersten Moment durchaus anfühlen mag wie ein CC Radl, zum Prügeln gemacht 
Mein 301 ist vom Aufbau her (DH-Reifen, fette Bremse, Coil Gabel) gar nicht mehr so weit vom 901 entfernt, und trotzdem haben beide einen ganz anderen Charakter, ein sehr unterschiedliches Fahrverhalten und damit beide nebeneinander ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Manche Sachen gehen leichter mit dem 301, manche eher mit dem 901. Aber wo du vollkommen recht hast, Karsten: das 301 ist meilenweit entfernt von dem Feeling eines richtigen "Big Bikes" (das 901 ja eigentlich auch schon irgendwie). Nur, dass mich das nicht davon abhält es zuweilen als solches zu missbrauchen. Macht auf eine ganz eigene Weise riesen Spaß, wenn man mal kein flauschig-softes Bügelbrett-Fahrwerk unterm Hintern hat 

Hmmm, hat eigentlich mal wieder einer ein Bild, egal ob von einem abgerüsteten oder aufgerüsteten 301? Langsam bisschen viel Text in der Galerie


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2011)

dafür aber lesenswerte Texte  Ist doch auch mal was!

Ich glaub, Du hast das ganz gut getroffen mit Deiner Beschreibung! Super finde ich am 301, dass es wandelbar ist und eins für alles (vor allem hier im Flachland). Ein super Mountainbike eben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (17. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sattelauszug fall ich ja dann vorn über, bzw. sitze wie auf einem Rennrad



Stell dich nicht so an.
Du darfst gerne meine Manitou R7Platinum  (80 mm) verbauen. 
Steht eh nur nutzlos im Keller rum.

Ich stimme zu, das 301 verändert seinen Charakter mit einer Lyrik, ... im Vergleich zu einer leichten 140er Gabel.
Ich will das bewusst so.
Gewisse techn. Sachen gehen mit meinem CC-Fully (spark mit 100-140 Gabel) leichter, das geringe Gewicht lässt das Bike leichter bewegen.
ich nehme je nach Einsatzzweck das eine oder das andere Bike.
Das 901 hätte ich mir nie gekauft, es ist mir zu weit weg vom CC-Fully.

Hier nun mein Alibi-Bild, damit es keine Schimpfe gibt  
Wie man sieht, wa da sogar eine SCS II montiert.



ray


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an.
> Du darfst gerne meine Manitou R7Platinum  (80 mm) verbauen.
> Steht eh nur nutzlos im Keller rum.




das wäre meine Alternative gewesen..., aber zur Zeit ständ mein 301 eher nutzlos daneben, vielleicht komme ich mal drauf zurück


----------



## gerdi1 (17. August 2011)

Ok dann auch mal eins, bzw. zwei für die Gallerie


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> das wäre meine Alternative gewesen..., aber zur Zeit ständ mein 301 eher nutzlos daneben, vielleicht komme ich mal drauf zurück



du bist doch nicht etwa marken-untreu geworden? 
wie heißt es und was kann es?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2011)

Doch! Ich habs getan!

Ich wollte erstens mal was fürs Auge  und zweitens was fürs Grobe. Ausserdem hatte ich kein Wechselrad und wenn das 301 mal defekt ist (bzw. die drangeschraubten Teile, am 301 war noch nie was zu machen und ich nehme meins nicht mit in die Wanne, wie Du ), dann kann ich ausweichen.

Ist in meiner Galerie, ich möchte hier nicht für Zorn sorgen, wer weiss  und noch einer


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

auch ein schönes bike! 
jetzt verstehe ich, warum du dein 301 abrüstest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (17. August 2011)

Passt zum Thema Federgabel light, heute bei meiner Jungfernfahrt hat mich meine RS Revelation abgeworfen, ist bei einer sehr steilen Trailabfahrt an der Steinstufe voll durch den FW gerauscht.
Sallto noch vorne Hangelenk gebrochen und den Rahmen voll zerkratzt.
Jetzt mal 6-8Woche Pause von trailen


----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

Oh shit! Das ist aber nicht nett von deinem Pferdchen! Musst du mal mit mehr Sporen reiten.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## scylla (17. August 2011)

Ausgerechnet auf der Jungfernfahrt ist das ja wohl ganz übel!
Gute Besserung!

Jetzt bin ich gleich wieder doppelt so froh über meine Stahlfedergabeln.


----------



## rmvertex (17. August 2011)

Jetzt endlich mit RS Lyrik Coil !!!





Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich all die Jahre ohne Lyrik leben konnte ,
dafür jetzt um so intensiver !
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die SCS 2 und ich bin für die nächste Zeit zufrieden.


----------



## Aldi (17. August 2011)

vor nen paar Tagen bei ner Feierabendrunde.

Sonnige Gruesse....Aldi.







Adios.


----------



## lmart1n (17. August 2011)

Nach längerem passiven Mitlesen... mal meines... auf 2400m.


----------



## wildermarkus (17. August 2011)

@ Kompostman

Hey Alex 

Was hast denn jetzt für einen LR Satz drin?

@ Schulte

Schön

Gruß


----------



## 01wheeler (17. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> .....
> Hmmm, hat eigentlich mal wieder einer ein Bild, egal ob von einem abgerüsteten oder aufgerüsteten 301? Langsam bisschen viel Text in der Galerie



Hier mal gleiches Rad mit 2 versch. Gabeln






Wie schon gesagt, habe ich von der Lyrik wieder auf die Talas zurück gebaut. Das Ansprechen der Lyrik war besser, aber insgesamt hatte ich das Gefühl das Rad wurde träger. Das Sitzgefühl habe ich mittels eines flacheren Lenkers und weniger Spacer einigermaßen hinbekommen, zumal ich auch mit gut 25 % SAG unterwegs war. Die Lyrik hatte 160 mm (jetzt 172 mm ), mittels U-Turn konnte ich auch mal die Gabel etwas runter drehen, das Gefühl blieb jedoch. Jedesmal wenn ich im Trail mal schnell das Vorderrad lupfen wollte musste das Rad erst aus dem Sag ziehen und dann kam noch das Mehrgewicht dazu. Beim drüberrollen über Wurzeln war die Lyrik ganz klar vorne, wenn man aber aktiv mitfährt, wie es der Hinterbau vorsieht, finde ich die Talas besser.

Gruß


----------



## Kompostman (17. August 2011)

Sorry Markus, hatte deine Frage überlesen. Ich habe DT 240 Naben mit Aerolite Speichen und Alex Supra D Felgen. Wiegt so 1950 meine ich. 

Gruß

Alex


----------



## beat (18. August 2011)

@Mozart: Kopf hoch & gute Besserung - auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (18. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Sallto noch vorne Hangelenk gebrochen und den Rahmen voll zerkratzt.
> Jetzt mal 6-8Woche Pause von trailen



Oh, das ist bitter, gibt es auch ein aktuelles Foto? Nein, nicht vom Handgelenk.


----------



## supasini (18. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Passt zum Thema Federgabel light, heute bei meiner Jungfernfahrt hat mich meine RS Revelation abgeworfen, ist bei einer sehr steilen Trailabfahrt an der Steinstufe voll durch den FW gerauscht.
> Sallto noch vorne Hangelenk gebrochen und den Rahmen voll zerkratzt.
> Jetzt mal 6-8Woche Pause von trailen



Mensch Mozart, mein Mitgefühl hast du doppelt!
Ich hab Anfang Juni mir bei nem ähnlich blöden Sturz (mit Vorderrad an ner hohen Wurzel hängen geblieben, schöner Flug, schlechte Landung) beide Ellbogen gebrochen. Bin immer noch mit Krankengymnastik und nicht mit Radfahren beschäftigt.
War übrigens auch ne Revelation...

Meine Meinung hierzu: der Crash wäre mir mit meinem 901 und Stahlfedertotem nicht passiert. Der Fehler war, dass ich in den Trail reingerauscht bin und so getan habe, als hätte ich die Federmaschine 901 und nicht das wuselige Trailbike 301 unterm Hintern. Wir müssen uns vermutlich besser einstellen auf das Material, was wir fahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. August 2011)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung Euch beiden!!!

Vielleicht ist ein kleiner Trost, dass ich zwar heile bin, aber meine Revelation seit fünf Wochen kaputt ist und ich nich baiken kann...

Würdet Ihr die Revelation jetzt anders abstimmen wollen?


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

Ich war letztens nach längerer Zeit mal wieder mit dem CC-Radl unterwegs, das einzige, das noch eine Luftfedergabel hat. Nach wenigen km die Dämpferpumpe gezückt, und die Gabel auf "bockhart" gepumpt, weil ich mit dem wegtauchenden Spiddel-Ding einfach nicht mehr konnte nach den Stahlfedergabeln an den anderen Bikes. Da war's mir dann lieber, dass sie gar nicht mehr federt, als dass sie nach jeden Kiesel halb unten hängt. 

Irgendwann passt man seinen Fahrstil halt an. Wenn man auf einer Stahlfedergabel kompromisslos weit vorne hängen und wunderbar Druck aufs Vorderrad geben kann, gewöhnt man sich so sehr daran, dass es dann gefährlich wird mit einer wegsackenden Luftgabel. Da muss man halt darauf eingestellt sein, mal kurz nach hinten weg zu gehen wenn sie abtaucht. Gleichermaßen verrobbe ich beim umgewöhnen auf eine leichte Luftgabel das Vorderrad anfangs immer, weil ich daran mit Gewalt reiße, wie ich es von der schweren Lyrik/Totem gewöhnt bin.

Merke: Zu viele (unterschiedliche) Bikes zu haben ist nicht gut


----------



## rayc (18. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Meine Meinung hierzu: der Crash wäre mir mit meinem 901 und Stahlfedertotem nicht passiert. Der Fehler war, dass ich in den Trail reingerauscht bin und so getan habe, als hätte ich die Federmaschine 901 und nicht das wuselige Trailbike 301 unterm Hintern. Wir müssen uns vermutlich besser einstellen auf das Material, was wir fahren.



Das ist leider war.
Man muss höllig aufpassen wenn von einen Bike mit viel federweg und Coil-Gabel weder zurückgeht auf ein CC-Bike mit Luftgabel.
Man muss die Bikes anders fahren.

Mich hatte es in Juni erwischt, bin über einen Felsabsatz. Schön das Vorderrad belastet, wie es mit der Lyrik geht.
Naja, bin über Lenker geflogen und schön auf einenn Fels eingeschlagen-> Hüfte geprellt, Schulter und beide Hände.
Die eine Hand ist immer noch nicht okay.
Ich hatte aber trotzdem richtig Glück, ich wurde am nächsten Morgen mit Verdacht auf Oberschenkelhalsbruch ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert.
Zum Glück Fehlalarm.

Mozart, ich wünsche dir aufjeden Fall gute Besserung.

Aber eine Verteuflung von Luftgabel ist nicht okay.
Luftgabel verhalten sich einfach anders als Coil-Gabeln.
Darauf muss man sich einfach einstellen.

Ich fahre momentan in meinem CC-Fully eine von Cosmic Sports auf Titan-Feder umgerüstete Luftgabel. Diese wiegt gerade mal 80 g mehr, also 1720 g. Ich bin postiv überrascht, nur die Absenkung ist nicht mehr sinnvoll nutzbar. Feinfühlig wie eine gute Luftgabel, aber ansonsten eine Coil-Gabel. Ich würde gerne eine 2011er Marzocchi 44 mit Titanfeder fahren, ich denke die gehen inzwischen den richtigen Weg.

ray


----------



## biker-wug (18. August 2011)

Also ich bin ja am Wochenende das Cheetah gefahrent mit einer Lyrik Air, anstelle meiner gewohnten Coil. Das ist ne andere Gabel!!

Die sackt einfach durch, da muss man sich echt dran gewöhnen, zum Glück waren keine so heftigen Absätze dabei, sonst wäre ich vermutlich auch über den Lenker!!

@Sini: Wann darfst wieder radeln??


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. August 2011)

Ihr vergesst irgendwie das es auch noch eine Dämpfung gibt, nicht nur das Federmedium ist entscheidend !

An die verletzten, Gute Besserung! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2011)

bei Luft muss man neben dem anders fahren sich dann auch an ein für einen selbst passendes Setup rantasten
Gerade bei der Revelation mit Dual Air dauert das etwas
und die von RS empfohlenen Drücke sind da kaum eine Hilfe (danach hätte ich nur 71kg...)

allen Verletzten gute Besserung !
Wir lassen euch ein paar Trails übrig !


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Feinfühlig wie eine gute Luftgabel




der war gut 

@Mr. Sound
die Dämpfung, die aus einer Luftfeder eine so lineare Kennlinie zaubert wie eine Stahlfeder sie schon selbst mitbringt, ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen. Bos würde ich das zutrauen. Ich würde liebend gerne mal eine Deville testen um zu sehen, ob die das wirklich geschafft haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (18. August 2011)

ich darf im Prinzip machen, was geht - aber weder die Streckung der Arme noch die Drehung reicht bisher aus, um mehr als 5 km Rad zu fahren. Bräuchte halt ein Hollandrad 
Ich will auch die Luftgabeln nicht verteufeln, das niedrige Gewicht ist schon wirklich klasse, sonst wäre ich im 301 sicher nicht von Lyrik auf Revelation zurück gegangen: aber 850 g Gewichtsunterschied... 

Ich find das übrigens Klasse, dass dieser Galerie-Fred in Richtung des klassischen "Syntace Liteville" Freds abdriftet


----------



## MaxDD (18. August 2011)

Man man man ...jetzt meckern hier wieder alle an Luftfedergabeln rum 

Da bin ich dann ja mal auf die ersten Meinungen zur Deville gespannt 

Ich jedenfalls bin mit meiner RS Revelation WC (mit Carbonkrone, also angeblich extraweich  ) sehr zufrieden


----------



## Mozart-only (18. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

vielen vielen Dank für eure Anteilnahme, könnte heute noch 
Der Bruch bezieht sich nähmlich auf das Kahnbein und das bedeutet mindestens 6-8 Wochen GIPS

Zu der Gabel, ich fahre jetzt ca 2 Jahre am Ransom die FOX 36 Talas
mit einer (meiner Meinung) sehr guten Dämpfung und kein durchrauschen des Federwegs trotzt Luft als Federerlement.
Hab mir ja auch ein Lyrik 2Step Air als zweit Federgabel für´s 301 besorgt, hoffe nun aber das sich diese dann so fährt wie die Talas.
Wer hat damit schon seine Erfahrung gemacht

so long
Mozart


----------



## Mr.Sound (18. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Mr. Sound
> die Dämpfung, die aus einer Luftfeder eine so lineare Kennlinie zaubert wie eine Stahlfeder sie schon selbst mitbringt, ist mir leider noch nicht untergekommen. Bos würde ich das zutrauen. Ich würde liebend gerne mal eine Deville testen um zu sehen, ob die das wirklich geschafft haben!



Umstieg von MZ 55RC3 auf BOS Deville, weniger wegtauchen, aktiveres Fahren möglich, ICH liebe sie  Oder muss ich mehr schreiben ? 

Gruß Sven


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

ja, du könntest mal schnell eine überweisung auf mein konto schreiben, damit ich die deville selbst ausprobieren kann 
manno, das ist unfair... überall wird man zum geld ausgeben animiert


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

damit hier wieder eine Galerie draus wird, muss sich meins mal wieder für ein Bild opfern:





(brauchte sowieso noch ein Erinnerungsfoto mit dem DT Dämpfer, und seit dem letzten Foto ist eh fast nur noch der Rahmen derselbe )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Sound (18. August 2011)

nicer Hobbel 

Das is doch ne Lyrik RC2DH oder ? Die kost doch Neu ungefähr das gleiche wie ne Deville 

und die Bremsen  wäre auch was für meine Wildsau!
Täuscht das oder is hinten ne größere Scheibe drauf als vorne ?

Gruß Sven


----------



## scylla (18. August 2011)

RC2DH U-Turn 
ist schon günstiger, aber nicht viel... und daher mag ich mir momentan nicht schon wieder eine Gabel zulegen. Aber ... 

Scheiben, sind beide 203mm. Vorn ist halt der Reibring massiver, daher wirkt sie wahrscheinlich kleiner. Wenn ich es irgendwie mal nach Wiggensbach schaffe um mir die Bremsaufnahme hinten abfräsen zu lassen, kommt eine 180er Scheiben dran.


----------



## echtorg (18. August 2011)

mal wieder ein foto

neuer sattel und kefü und kürzerer vorbau mit 60mm und 6grad anstatt 75mm und 17 grad


----------



## rayc (18. August 2011)

Mozart,
es tut mir leid dir sagen zu müssen das du einen Fehlkauf getätigst hast.

Lies man im Thread zum Scott Genius LT, die Leute sind da stinksauer auf RS wg. der Lyrik 2Step Air.

ray


----------



## echtorg (18. August 2011)

fahre in meinem eine 2step, kann aber keinen vergleich ziehen da ich von einer reba race komme

spricht finde ich aber sehr gut an , 2step funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hab mir ja auch ein Lyrik 2Step Air als zweit Federgabel für´s 301 besorgt, hoffe nun aber das sich diese dann so fährt wie die Talas.
> Wer hat damit schon seine Erfahrung gemacht
> 
> so long
> Mozart



Moin,

ich fahre ne Lyrik 2 Step. Die funktioniert soweit gut (mit neuer 2Step Kartusche), ich habe sie lediglich mit Motioncontroll Dämpfung (die so naja klappt...) aber sie macht letztendlich was sie soll. Dicke Brocken wegfedern und die Spur halten. Wegtauchen, wie das einige hier schreiben, bzw. durch den Federweg rauschen, das macht sie im Gegensatz zu meiner VAN oder Vanilla natürlich etwas mehr, aber kann man verschmerzen, wenn mans im Hinterkopf behält.

Ich find die Gabel im 301 super! Auch vor allem wegen der Absenkung, die nutze ich bei steilen Anstiegen hier im Bergischen Land schon regelmäßig und möchte sie nicht missen.

Ich würde immer eher, wenns die Geo zuläßt, eine Stahlfedergabel ohne Absenkung und den ganzen Schnickschnack verbauen, aber im 301 geht mir das Vorderrad bei der Einbaulänge der Lyrik sonst zu früh steigen, demnach ist es so gut, wie es gerade ist.

Gute Besserung im übrigen!


----------



## rayc (18. August 2011)

echtorg, die blaue Hope Nabe und Spider der Scheibe gefallen mir. 
Passt gut zum schwarzen Elox-Rahmen, fällt auf und ist trotzdem nicht aufgrindlich.

Wg. 2Step, ich hoffe deine hält.
Keine Ahnung ob es eine Serienstreuung ist, aber es ist erschreckend wieviele von Problemen betroffen sind.

ray


----------



## berkel (18. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja am Wochenende das Cheetah gefahrent mit einer Lyrik Air, anstelle meiner gewohnten Coil. Das ist ne andere Gabel!!
> 
> Die sackt einfach durch, da muss man sich echt dran gewöhnen, zum Glück waren keine so heftigen Absätze dabei, sonst wäre ich vermutlich auch über den Lenker!!


War das eine aktuelle Lyrik? Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe meine alte Lyrik U-Turn auf 2011er SoloAir umgebaut und kann kein Wegsacken feststellen. Die taucht vielleicht unter Last etwas mehr ein, sackt aber nicht unangenehm weg (und ich fahre wenig Druckstufendämpfung) und ich finde sie gut zu fahren. Die DT EXM war dagegen bei Stufen sehr unangenehm und ist plötzlich richtig durchgesackt, so dass man sich auch nicht wirklich darauf einstellen konnte (wollte ich auch nicht ). Luftgabel ist nicht gleich Luftgabel.



Mozart-only schrieb:


> Der Bruch bezieht sich nähmlich auf das Kahnbein und das bedeutet mindestens 6-8 Wochen GIPS


Gute Besserung! Gips ist natürlich übel, mein Kahnbein wurde geschraubt und dann kann man zumindest Alltagstätigkeiten mit der Hand machen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. August 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> Mozart,
> es tut mir leid dir sagen zu müssen das du einen Fehlkauf getätigst hast.
> 
> Lies man im Thread zum Scott Genius LT, die Leute sind da stinksauer auf RS wg. der Lyrik 2Step Air.
> ...



najaaaaa..., also ich hab jetzt nur die letzten drei Seiten gelesen und da wiederholen sich ja die Schreiberlinge.

Ich würde 2Step auch vermeiden, wenns irgendwie geht. Aber so lange es klappt, ist es ein super Feature!

Vielleicht hat Mozart ja auch Glück wie z.B. ich gerade, denn seitdem die neue Kartusche drinne ist, läuft alles bestens. Und ich fahre viel und pflege wenig 

Schönen Tag!


----------



## echtorg (18. August 2011)

würde mein 301 ohne 2step nicht ins auto bekommen vondaher für mich nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. August 2011)

du brauchst eindeutig ein anderes auto


----------



## klmp77 (18. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


>



so ein zwergenrahmen sieht mit langer gabel schon komisch aus. aber mattschwarze lyrik kommt immer gut.


----------



## dre (18. August 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Merke: Zu viele (unterschiedliche) Bikes zu haben ist nicht gut



Merke:
1) Man/Frau hat nie genug Bikes. Das ist einfach ein Fakt.
2) Jeglicher Unterschied bei den zur Verfügung stehenden Bikes schulen den Biker und seine Fahrtechnik.

Wenn ich immer nur mit dem gleichen Gelumpe unterwegs bin, bin ich sicherlich irgendwann ganz gut darauf eingestellt und habe mich "adaptiert". Aber, dies eben nur für eine bestimmte Systemspezifikation.

Und;  man kann voller Überzeugung etwa ein Leben lang gemeint richtig machen. Man kann aber auch ein Leben lang etwas falsch machen, wenn man nicht probiert und Rat annimmt. ;-)


----------



## biker-wug (18. August 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> War das eine aktuelle Lyrik? Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe meine alte Lyrik U-Turn auf 2011er SoloAir umgebaut und kann kein Wegsacken feststellen.



Ja, war ne 2011er Lyrik. Wurde vor der Testfahrt noch auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, SAG war in etwa so wie bei meiner Lyrik.
Sie war schon nett die Gabel, aber ich finde einfach, kein Vergleich zu meiner Stahlfedervariante.


----------



## beat (19. August 2011)

Also 2-Step wurde ja in den letzten beiden Modelljahren verbessert, so dass das System auch mal länger funktionieren konnte. Ich als Leichtgewicht (ca. 65 Kg) habe zuletzt mal 2-Step in der Totem ausprobiert und wurde von der Charakteristik der Gabel (nicht von der Absenkung - die ist natürlich klasse) bitter enttäuscht.

Im Vergleich zur Coil war die Performance sogar derartig mies, dass sich der Fahreindruck sehr negativ auf das gesamte Bike übertrug. Das bereits beschriebene Wegtauchen fand ich selbst bei etwas höherem Luftdruck absolut inakzeptabel und das total hölzerne Ansprechverhalten verglichen mit der Coil-Variante eine absolute Frechheit.

Mein Fazit: Nie wieder 2-Step! Aber da dieses ja für's nächste Modelljahr durch Dual Air ersetzt wird (von dem im Moment noch mehr zu erwarten ist), gibt's dafür auch keinen Grund!

@Mozart: Ich würd' das Ding (die Gabel) wieder verkaufen!


----------



## 861markus (19. August 2011)

Also bis dahin:





beat schrieb:


> Also 2-Step wurde ja in den letzten beiden Modelljahren verbessert, so dass das System auch mal länger funktionieren konnte. Ich als Leichtgewicht (ca. 65 Kg) habe zuletzt mal 2-Step in der Totem ausprobiert und wurde von der Charakteristik der Gabel (nicht von der Absenkung - die ist natürlich klasse) bitter enttäuscht.
> 
> Im Vergleich zur Coil war die Performance sogar derartig mies, dass sich der Fahreindruck sehr negativ auf das gesamte Bike übertrug. Das bereits beschriebene Wegtauchen fand ich selbst bei etwas höherem Luftdruck absolut inakzeptabel und das total hölzerne Ansprechverhalten verglichen mit der Coil-Variante eine absolute Frechheit.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Nie wieder 2-Step! Aber da dieses ja für's nächste Modelljahr durch Dual Air ersetzt wird (von dem im Moment noch mehr zu erwarten ist), gibt's dafür auch keinen Grund!



bin ich absolut Deiner Meinung und habe genau die selben Erfahrungen sammeln dürfen wie Du, nur anstelle:



beat schrieb:


> @Mozart: Ich würd' das Ding (die Gabel) wieder verkaufen!



würde ich zum Umrüsten auf U-Turn raten, denn in der U-Turn Version halte ich die Gabel für meine Zwecke für das Beste, was der Markt derzeit hergibt, bei übrigens nahezu identischem Gewicht verglichen mit 2-Step.

Aber viel wichtiger, erst mal gute Besserung an alle Verletzten.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Kerberos (19. August 2011)

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass Scott für ihren Kritik- und Verkaufsschlager Genius LT statt der 185er Lyrik 2-Step im ersten Jahr jetzt in die 2012er Modelle auf die 36er Talas wechselt. 



beat schrieb:


> Also 2-Step wurde ja in den letzten beiden Modelljahren verbessert, so dass das System auch mal länger funktionieren konnte....Mein Fazit: Nie wieder 2-Step!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. August 2011)

Kerberos schrieb:


> Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass Scott für ihren Kritik- und Verkaufsschlager Genius LT statt der 185er Lyrik 2-Step im ersten Jahr jetzt in die 2012er Modelle auf die 36er Talas wechselt.



ohne jetzt die Probleme mit der Scott OEM Lyrik zu kennen, 
Mann muss bei den großen Bike Herstellern vorsichtig sein mit dem Rückschluss dass ein Bauteil von Hersteller xy besser ist als das von Hersteller yx nur weil der Bike Hersteller dies zum nächsten Modelljahr ändert !
Bei den Großen Bikefirmen geht es zuerst einmal um den Preis der OEM Ware und der ist meilenweit weg von dem was wir im Laden für die Sachen bezahlen dürfen ! Da würden wahrscheinlich viele vom Glauben abfallen wenn sie wüssten was Scott & Co. für eine Fox Gabel bezahlt.
Dann kommt die Frage der Lieferbarkeit und dann erst die (bessere) technische Funktion.
Und aus Marketinggründen wird dann ja auch gerne mal sein Fähnchen in den Wind gehängt. Fox Gabeln sind z.Zt. nun mal angesagt (zu Recht??) und Bikes mit den Gabeln bekommen "automatisch" gute Tests und sind somit ein Verkaufsargument ("allein die Gabel kostet ja schon ein kleines Vermögen...." dann kann es ja nur top sein...) 
Und wenn dann RS natürlich auch noch technische Probleme mit der speziell für Scott gefertigten Gabeln hat, ist das ein weiterer Punkt. Aber eben nur einer von vielen im Bike Big Business !


----------



## mtbdriver01 (20. August 2011)

LiteVille 301 mk9 in works finish, endlich fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (20. August 2011)

Da könnte ich gut drauf fahren...

Nett!


----------



## daddy yo yo (21. August 2011)

@mtbdriver01: sind das sapim speichen oder hast du einfach selber speichen lackiert?


----------



## biker-wug (21. August 2011)

Ich zeige meins mal wieder:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

@mtbdriver01: Wo gibts so eine Ahead Kappe?


----------



## Aldi (21. August 2011)

Sehr schön !!



mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> liteville 301 mk9 in works finish, endlich fertig.


----------



## mtbdriver01 (21. August 2011)

Die speichen sind von DT swiss. Competition 2.0 weiB.

Die topkapfe haben ich von fastfreddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

Danke.


----------



## deekay (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier sind ein paar fotos meines Bikes.

Grüße

Daniel

PS: Entschuldigen Sie bitte meine Deutsch


----------



## rayc (21. August 2011)

Daniel, dein Deutsch ist perfekt. 
Du darfst ruhig "Du" sagen, das "Sie" benutzt man nicht im privaten Leben.
In vielen Fimen ist das altertümliche "Sie" schon ausgerottet worden.

Achja, dein Bike ist stimmig aufgebaut 

ray


----------



## Guerill0 (22. August 2011)

@biker-wug:
Absolut stimmig aufgebautes Bike. 
Damit macht wohl auch die "versteckte" Abfahrt rechts vom Bismarkturm ziemlich Laune


----------



## franzam (22. August 2011)

ahoj Daniel, moc pÄknÃ©!


----------



## TiTho (22. August 2011)

Dann mal ich:


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. August 2011)

Cooles Bike! Sehr klassisch, aber immer wieedr schön


----------



## supasini (22. August 2011)

wie groß bist du? Auf den Bildern wirkt der Lenker seeehr hoch...
Die roten LR haben ja immer wieder was (wenn auch zuviel Gewicht für meinen Geschmack )


----------



## ollo (22. August 2011)

mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> LiteVille 301 mk9 in works finish, endlich fertig.




das kannste vergessen......ein Liteville wird komischerweise NIE Fertig, ein Wunder das sich über all die Jahre hier noch keine Selbsthilfegruppe gegründet hat, aber vielleicht ist das ganze LV Forum ja eine 

Schönes Rad, viel Spaß damit


----------



## scylla (22. August 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> aber vielleicht ist das ganze LV Forum ja eine



ja natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiTho (22. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> wie groß bist du? Auf den Bildern wirkt der Lenker seeehr hoch...



Ich bin 1,87. Es wird auf den Bildern so wirken weil der Sattel auf Spaßstellung ist ;-) In normaler Fahrposition ist er deutlich höher.


----------



## supasini (22. August 2011)

ok, ich bin 1,90, fahre XL - und hab den Vorbau (6°) negativ montiert, 2 cm Spacer drunter, Lenker mit 1 cm Rize. Bei dir ist das Cockpit rein optisch 10 cm höher als bei mir, deshalb meinte ich nur... - aber wenn's dir passt! (Ich würde aber unbedingt mal ein tiefes Cockpit probieren, ich finde das um Welten besser, aber es gibt auch andere Meinungen, vor allem unter den Trialern)


----------



## der-gute (22. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ok, ich bin 1,90, fahre XL - und hab den Vorbau (6°) negativ montiert, 2 cm Spacer drunter, Lenker mit 1 cm Rize.



Oha - und das vom Grammfeilscher...

2 cm Spacer minus 75mm über 6 Grad.
Wäre das nicht kein Spacer bei 0 Grad?
Oder kein Spacer bei 6 Grad und Flatbar?


----------



## acheloos (22. August 2011)

Fahre zwar nur eine schmalbrüstige Coil-Gabel (Sektor 150 Coil U-turn), aber ich kann die Argumente der Coil-Anhänger sehr gut nachvollziehen. Im Vergleich zu meiner alten Revelation vermittelt mir die Sektor gerade in langsamen technischen Passagen viel mehr Sicherheit. Wenn die Fahrtechnik fehlt muß halt die Federungstechnik dem Fahrer den Berg hinunter helfen.


----------



## LDSign (22. August 2011)

Hi

Mein 301 wurde heute fertig gestellt - Grund genug, den Thread weiter voranzutreiben:






Mehr Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8647419&postcount=72

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## supasini (22. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Oha - und das vom Grammfeilscher...
> 
> 2 cm Spacer minus 75mm über 6 Grad.
> Wäre das nicht kein Spacer bei 0 Grad?
> Oder kein Spacer bei 6 Grad und Flatbar?



dann muss man aber die Gabel so final weit absägen - da tu ich mich immer schwer 

Das mit dem Grammfeilscher überhör ich mal, guck dir mal das Radel einen Post über diesem an


----------



## biker-wug (22. August 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> @biker-wug:
> Absolut stimmig aufgebautes Bike.
> Damit macht wohl auch die "versteckte" Abfahrt rechts vom Bismarkturm ziemlich Laune



Die macht Laune, auch die Trails die sich sonst noch so bei uns in der Gegend verstecken!! Kommst du aus der Ecke?
Oder bist ab und an bei uns biken??

Mein Aufbau ist ziemlich auf Funktionalität abgestimmt. Die Teile müssen halten, funktionieren und einigermaßen bezahlbar sein.

Momentan bin ich zufrieden mit meinem Bike.


----------



## TiTho (22. August 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ok, ich bin 1,90, fahre XL - und hab den Vorbau (6°) negativ montiert, 2 cm Spacer drunter, Lenker mit 1 cm Rize. Bei dir ist das Cockpit rein optisch 10 cm höher als bei mir, deshalb meinte ich nur... - aber wenn's dir passt! (Ich würde aber unbedingt mal ein tiefes Cockpit probieren, ich finde das um Welten besser, aber es gibt auch andere Meinungen, vor allem unter den Trialern)



Da gehöre ich wohl zu 

Bild zwei ist in Fahrposition. wenn ich das Ding noch tiefer mache, kippe ich ja vorn über  Mal im Ernst, ich bevorzuge eher eine mittelmäßige, entspannte Sitzposition und nicht CC-artig gestreckt. Das gute Stück ist ja auch eher ein Touren und Trail Bike.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2011)

halbfertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (22. August 2011)

Die Farbe vom Rahmen hat was


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. August 2011)

24" ??

irgendwie sehr speziell


----------



## thetourist (22. August 2011)

Bis auf den Spacerturm gefällt es mir eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Guerill0 (22. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die macht Laune, auch die versteckten und verbotenen Trails die sich sonst noch so bei uns in der Gegend verstecken!! Kommst du aus der Ecke?
> Oder bist ab und an bei uns biken??
> 
> Mein Aufbau ist ziemlich auf Funktionalität abgestimmt. Die Teile müssen halten, funktionieren und einigermaßen bezahlbar sein.
> ...



Nach Treuchtlingen sinds von mir aus 20 min mitm Auto. Quasi alles noch im feierabendrundenkompatiblen Bereich 
Zwischen Wettelsheimer Keller und Pleinfeld hab ich schon so manch netten Trail entdecken können. War anfangs echt überrascht, was die mittelfränkische Prärie alles zu bieten hat.
Achja. In Kürze kann ich wohl auch "offiziell" in diesem Thread posten


----------



## biker-wug (22. August 2011)

Na dann melde dich einfach mal, wennst weisst, wann es dich wieder in die Gegend verschlägt, vielleicht geht mal was zusammen. 

Wie willst dein 301 aufbauen?


----------



## Guerill0 (23. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Na dann melde dich einfach mal, wennst weisst, wann es dich wieder in die Gegend verschlägt, vielleicht geht mal was zusammen.
> 
> Wie willst dein 301 aufbauen?



Komme an nen sehr gut erhaltenen und günstigen MK6 ran und werd's eher AM-lastig (EXM 150, diesen LRS, den Rest dann eher erstmal günstig) aufbauen, da ich mit der Wildsau "fürs Grobe" recht zufrieden bin.

Leg jetzt erstmal ne Woche Saalbach ein, aber ich fahr häufig ne leichte Modifikation der "Altmühltalrunde" aus der Bike. 
Da schreib ich dich auf jeden Fall mal vorher an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogfisch (23. August 2011)

Dann will ich mein Neues auch vorstellen


----------



## scylla (23. August 2011)

das ist nicht neu... das ist ja schon dreckig!


----------



## Frogfisch (23. August 2011)

Des war meine erste Ausfahrt am Sonntag in Ischgl, Velliltrail bei Traumwetter und ein paar kleinen Pfützen.

Lieber fahren wie Stundenlang putzen


----------



## harrypeter18 (23. August 2011)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Die Farbe vom Rahmen hat was



jaa-bockwurst mit senfsoße !


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2011)

harrypeter18 schrieb:


> jaa-bockwurst mit senfsoße !



WTF, Bockwurst mit Senfsoße ?   Das is ja mit Eiern schon pervers...

Und dann auch noch in Grün?


----------



## gotti (23. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> halbfertig:


 Der hing doch die Tage bei ATB, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2011)

yepp


----------



## ar_jay (23. August 2011)

mir gefällts - mit der wippe bin ich mir nach wie vor ned sicher ob sie mir in curry besser gefallen würde und den spacerturm würde ich auch kürzen


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2011)

...bei der wippe war/bin ich mir - wie bei der gabel auch - noch nich sicher (gewesen). Von daher war curry (bzw. chocolate brown) nich angesagt.


----------



## pom (24. August 2011)

Mein 301 hat auch wieder ein paar Updates bekommen 





Folgende Teile sind dieses Jahr neu...

Tune Twenty 4 Laufradsatz
Liteville X-12 Upgrade Kit
DT Swiss EXM 150 Gabel
Formula The One Bremse
Easton Heaven Carbon 711mm Lenker
Syntace 60mm Vorbau
Onza Ibex Dh 2.4 Reifen (immer noch die gleichen, aber ein neues Paar  )

Gewicht: ca. 12,2 Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (24. August 2011)

Das würd ich gern mal probefahren, hadere immer noch mit der Gabelentscheidung...



scylla schrieb:


>


----------



## scylla (24. August 2011)

mit einer netten kleinen Trailtour "drumherum" hätte ich da überhaupt nix dagegen


----------



## thetourist (24. August 2011)

Ja, das versteht sich ja von selbst. Müsstest dich dann mit dem alten MK5 begnügen. 



scylla schrieb:


> mit einer netten kleinen Trailtour "drumherum" hätte ich da überhaupt nix dagegen


----------



## scylla (24. August 2011)

War ja schon immer neugierig, wie sich die "Oldies" so fahren. Schreib mir doch Anfang Sept mal ne Erinnerungs-PN  (erst mal eine Woche Alpen)


----------



## thetourist (24. August 2011)

Viel Spass euch in den Alpen! Ich werd dir ne Mail schreiben und überleg mir was....


----------



## biker-wug (26. August 2011)

So, mal mein RAW im durchschnittlichen Pflegezustand in Verbindung mit Heliums HighEnd Edel 301.

Man beachte, dass auch auf Heliums Bike Dreck klebt!!!


----------



## Helium (26. August 2011)

Ist schon wieder blitzblank, keine Sorge


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2011)

Der Dreck an Heliums Bike ist doch Nebensache.
Interessant finde ich, dass ekines der Bikes mehr den DT- Dämpfer fährt.

@Helium:
Der Ardent fährt sich exakt so, wie du es geschildert hast.
(Jetzt habe ich ihn leider wieder zerschnitten. Die Karkasse taugt nix für unseren groben Schotter & Schifer)


----------



## Helium (26. August 2011)

Ja, mir taugt der Ardent trotz des geringen Grips gut, ist halt ein Spaßreifen.
Für mich die aktuell beste Reifenkombi wenns um max. Performance geht, Baron 2.5 vorne und Rubber Queen hinten, die Queen vorne hat mich nicht so überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2011)

Den Baron konnte ich gerade beim AX in 2,3 probefahren.
Er scheint zwar fürs nasse gemacht, ist aber im trockenen prima.
Das geringe Volumen macht ihn sehr direkt.
Kaum Verschleiß.


----------



## thetourist (26. August 2011)

Du schreibst "das geringe" Volumen, kannst du das mal vergleichen mit anderen Reifen was die Größe angeht?



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den Baron konnte ich gerade beim AX in 2,3 probefahren.
> Er scheint zwar fürs nasse gemacht, ist aber im trockenen prima.
> Das geringe Volumen macht ihn sehr direkt.
> Kaum Verschleiß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. August 2011)

er baut weder hoch, noch besonders breit.
Vergleichbar mit dem Volumen der alten 2,3er Verticals.
Liegt zwischen 2,2er und 2,4er Queens.
Ich denke im Winter sehr gut.

Vor allem bleibt der Gummi weich wenn es kalt wird, das ist bei weichen Schwalbe & Maxxis nicht der Fall.

Für deine Gegend sicher brauchbar!


----------



## thetourist (26. August 2011)

Ja, denk ich gerade auch. So Baron 2,3 vorne und Rubber Queen 2,4 (oder besser 2,2 ?) hinten, schwebt mir gerade vor. 

Fahre aktuell die Onza Ibex DH in 2,4, aber die sind jetzt soweit runter, vor allem hinten rutscht er durch und auch mal gern in Kurven. War aber was meinen gemäßigten Fahrstil und Technik sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. August 2011)

Habe meins mal auch ein bisschen umgebaut...





Lyrik 170, Reverb, MM 2,35 GG (puh die kleben berg auf hammer...anstrengeeeeeend)

@helium : wollte gerade sagen.....wo ist der Baron am VR hin? wo du doch so davon geschwärmt hast....????

Hat gerade mal einer einen Tipp, wo es den Baron 2,3 BC falt und den Rubber Queen 2,4 BC falt zu einem annehmbaren Preis gibt?
Hätte 2 x Rubber Queen in 2,2 BC falt abzugeben.


----------



## Mozart-only (26. August 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ja, denk ich gerade auch. So Baron 2,3 vorne und Rubber Queen 2,4 (oder besser 2,2 ?) hinten, schwebt mir gerade vor.
> 
> genau die Kombi (hinten 2,2) bin ich auf meinen Ransom gefahren, bzw ist noch montiert, voll lässiger Rollwiderstand vorne exzellenter Grip
> doch für hinten wäre noch mehr Grip und vor allem ein Reifen mit mehr durchschlagschutz von vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RW_Eddy (26. August 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> So, mal mein RAW im durchschnittlichen Pflegezustand in Verbindung mit Heliums HighEnd Edel 301.
> 
> Man beachte, dass auch auf Heliums Bike Dreck klebt!!!



Habe gerade an Heliums bike die neue 2fach XTR Kurbel gesehen.
Wenn ich das richtig erkenne mit 10fach Schaltwerk

Fährt gemand noch diese Kurbel?
Evtl 38/24 ?
im Kombination mit 9 fach hinten?


Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## thetourist (26. August 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> genau die Kombi (hinten 2,2) bin ich auf meinen Ransom gefahren, bzw ist noch montiert, voll lässiger Rollwiderstand vorne exzellenter Grip
> doch für hinten wäre noch mehr Grip und vor allem ein Reifen mit mehr durchschlagschutz von vorteil.



Ist denn der 2,2er so dünn, würde ja auf Flows mit Milch fahren. Noch jemand Meinungen oder Erfahrungen zur Kombi?

(jaja, OT, aber sind doch im LV-Forum) ;-)


----------



## Helium (26. August 2011)

@LuckyLuke03
Der Baron ist das optimale am Vorderrad wenn man max. Grip möchte, nur auch daran gewöhnt man sich schnell, deshalb fahr ich oft und gerne auch Reifen mit weniger Grip und nur wenn ichs mir mal geben oder irgend eine "ich scheiß mir in die Hose Stelle" zum ersten mal probieren möchte, gibts die Extra-Portion Grip und dann freu ich mich drüber



@RW Eddy

die Kurbel ist eine 24/32/42 dreifach Kurbel, umgebaut auf 22/32 zweifach.


----------



## biker-wug (26. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Dreck an Heliums Bike ist doch Nebensache.
> Interessant finde ich, dass ekines der Bikes mehr den DT- Dämpfer fährt.



Naja, dass ich seid letzter Woche den Monarch von Brausa fahre, hab ich ja schon geschrieben, allzuviel Feedback dürft ihr einfach noch nicht erwarten, bin bis jetzt einmal die Hometrails gefahren und jetzt die Runde mit Helium. Da war ich auf den meisten Trails so mit mir und dem Weg beschäftigt, dass ich keine Zeit hatte, auf den Dämpfer zu achten. Aber ich kann sagen, dass ich nicht einmal ne böse Überraschung erlebt habe, ala Hinterbaukicken oder ähnliches.

Zu den Reifen kann ich sagen, dass ich den Rubber Queen vorne runtergemacht habe, weil er mir zu schnell mit Dreck zugeschmiert war. Helium kann ein Lied davon singen.

Aber er war trotzdem bergab noch um Welten besser unterwegs als ich.....


----------



## mick_1978! (27. August 2011)

Sodele auch mal Fotos von meinem, vor kurzem erworbenen MKIII.

Aufbau ist erstmal fahrfertig, es wurden einige Teile von meinem DHler geklaut. Feineinstellungen von Lenkzentrale und Sitzgelegenheit werden nach den nächsten Touren vorgenommen.


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. August 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> @RW Eddy
> 
> die Kurbel ist eine 24/32/42 dreifach Kurbel, umgebaut auf 22/32 zweifach.



@Helium
Danke !

Ich würde dann auch ein 22er klein fahren. 
Hast Du die Abdeckkappen fürs 32er beim Händler bestellt oder im Netz?
Muss der Umwerfer gewechselt werden?

@all
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 22 / 38 ?

Grüße Eddy


----------



## gotti (27. August 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Habe gerade an Heliums bike die neue 2fach XTR Kurbel gesehen.
> Wenn ich das richtig erkenne mit 10fach Schaltwerk
> Fährt gemand noch diese Kurbel?
> Evtl 38/24 ?
> ...


Ich fahre die 2-fach XTR 26-38 bzw.  26-36 in Verbindung mit dem mittleren XTR Schaltwerk 10-fach am MK9.
Läuft problemlos.
Willst Du etwas genaues zu der Kombi wissen?


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. August 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> Ich fahre die 2-fach XTR 26-38 bzw.  26-36 in Verbindung mit dem mittleren XTR Schaltwerk 10-fach am MK9.
> Läuft problemlos.
> Willst Du etwas genaues zu der Kombi wissen?



Danke !
möchte aber bei 9 fach XTR (11-34 mit mittlerem Käfig) bleiben.
jetzt soll ne fc m 980 26-38 mit nem 22er xtr 970 Kettenblatt oder FC M 980 24(22)-32-42 ans mk7
Bin immer noch für jeden Hinweis dankbar!

Viele Grüße Eddy


----------



## Helium (27. August 2011)

Abdeckkappen hab ich im Netz bestellt, der zweifach SLX Umwerfer funktioniert aber nicht mehr so optimal, wie vorher bei der 970er 22/36 Kombi.


----------



## LDSign (27. August 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Habe gerade an Heliums bike die neue 2fach XTR Kurbel gesehen.
> Wenn ich das richtig erkenne mit 10fach Schaltwerk
> 
> Fährt gemand noch diese Kurbel?
> ...



Hi

Kurze Frage (für mein Verständnis): Für die 2011er XTR 2-fach (FC-M985) gibts doch nur 28T als kleinstes Kettenblatt, oder? Zumindest hab ich mein Rotwild von 30 auf nur 28 umgerüstet, da ich nichts kleineres gefunden habe (zusammen mit der 36er Kassette komme ich aber gut klar). Könnte ich mir vom Lochkreis her schwer vorstellen, dass da weniger geht...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (27. August 2011)

@RW Eddy

Zwecks den Gangkombinationen und Übersetzung kann ich dir den Ritzelrechner ans Herz legen. Da kannst du auch zwei verschiedenen Antriebssysteme (z. B. 2x vs 3x) vergleichen.

Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu beachten, wenn du nur die gesamten Kurbeln tauscht.
Wenn du eine dreifach Kurbel auf zwei Kettenblätter (klein und mittel) umrüstest, benötigst du wahrscheinlich kürzere Kettenblattschrauben oder Unterlegscheiben.

Die neuen XTR und XT-Schalthebel haben unten am Gehäuse einen Wahlschalter 2x/3x. Allerdings begrenzt der das Schalten auf das kleinste Kettenblatt (IMO wäre es besser wenn es das obere Kettenblatt blockierte). Den Weg des Umwerfers kann man aber auch ganz einfach mit den Anschlagschrauben begrenzen.


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. August 2011)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kurze Frage (für mein Verständnis): Für die 2011er XTR 2-fach (FC-M985) gibts doch nur 28T als kleinstes Kettenblatt, oder? Zumindest hab ich mein Rotwild von 30 auf nur 28 umgerüstet, da ich nichts kleineres gefunden habe (zusammen mit der 36er Kassette komme ich aber gut klar). Könnte ich mir vom Lochkreis her schwer vorstellen, dass da weniger geht...
> 
> ...




Hi Frank,
Du meinst die leichtere Race Kurbel. Mit der 985er Kurbel am Gardasee würde ich sterben oder schieben. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht so fit.
Ich möchte auf jeden Fall die 980er, da gehts kleiner. 
Die Trail Kurbel gibt es in 2 und 3 fach.

Gruß Eddy


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. August 2011)

Toolkid schrieb:


> @RW Eddy
> 
> Zwecks den Gangkombinationen und Übersetzung kann ich dir den Ritzelrechner ans Herz legen. Da kannst du auch zwei verschiedenen Antriebssysteme (z. B. 2x vs 3x) vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Ritzelrechner bin ich gerade mal drauf gegangen. Danke!

Mir geht es eher um die Schaltbarkeit von 22/38 vorne.


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. August 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Abdeckkappen hab ich im Netz bestellt, der zweifach SLX Umwerfer funktioniert aber nicht mehr so optimal, wie vorher bei der 970er 22/36 Kombi.



Sagst Du mir wo Du die Kappen bestellt hast?
Ich habe noch nichts gefunden.

Kann das evtl mit einer unterschiedlichen Kettenlinie zu tun haben (Umwerfer)?

Gruß Eddy


----------



## Helium (27. August 2011)

ich habs da bestellt, im Moment leider ausverkauft, evtl. fragst man an oder bestellst sie beim örtlichen Shimano Händler.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a44578/kettenblattschrauben-fc-m980.html


----------



## Wachtendonker (27. August 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> @Helium
> Danke !
> 
> Ich würde dann auch ein 22er klein fahren.
> ...



Hallo Eddy,

ich fahre 22/38 mit 11/34.

Funktioniert...


----------



## LDSign (27. August 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> Du meinst die leichtere Race Kurbel. Mit der 985er Kurbel am Gardasee würde ich sterben oder schieben. Ich bin jedenfalls nicht so fit.
> Ich möchte auf jeden Fall die 980er, da gehts kleiner.
> Die Trail Kurbel gibt es in 2 und 3 fach.
> ...



Ah ok! Und wieder schlauer - Danke!

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## der-gute (27. August 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> ich habs da bestellt, im Moment leider ausverkauft, evtl. fragst man an oder bestellst sie beim örtlichen Shimano Händler.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a44578/kettenblattschrauben-fc-m980.html



Boah - 50 Schleifen für die Optik.

Respekt!

wobei die Kurbel nur mit Schrauben ohne Bash oder großes KB sicher bescheiden aussieht...


----------



## RW_Eddy (27. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Boah - 50 Schleifen für die Optik.
> 
> Respekt!
> 
> wobei die Kurbel nur mit Schrauben ohne Bash oder großes KB sicher bescheiden aussieht...




Mehr kannste nicht sparen !

Ein Grinder kostet mehr und wiegt mehr............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (27. August 2011)

ich geh zumeist vor der Tour beherzt aufs Klo ;-)


----------



## RW_Eddy (28. August 2011)

Wachtendonker schrieb:


> Hallo Eddy,
> 
> ich fahre 22/38 mit 11/34.
> 
> Funktioniert...



Guten Morgen Wachtendonker !
Welche Kurbel und welchen Umwerfer hast Du montiert?


----------



## Wachtendonker (28. August 2011)

RW_Eddy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Wachtendonker !
> Welche Kurbel und welchen Umwerfer hast Du montiert?



Morgen,

XT Kurbel und XT Umwerfer.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/964015
Das Ersatzrad wird auch mal wieder ausgeführt


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. August 2011)

und das in einer sehr schönen Gegend............


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. August 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und das in einer sehr schönen Gegend............



vor allem nach einem Weinschorle, wie es gerne in den PWV Hütten serviert wird.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (29. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> halbfertig:


"Halbfertig" meinst Du wegen der Lackierung, oder? Komplett grün wäre schöner.
Wozu braucht man bei einem XS Rahmen einen solchen Spacerturm?


----------



## harrypeter18 (29. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> "Halbfertig" meinst Du wegen der Lackierung, oder? Komplett grün wäre schöner.
> Wozu braucht man bei einem XS Rahmen einen solchen Spacerturm?



 genau


----------



## walter021 (29. August 2011)

so, bin vor 3 tagen endlich fertig geworden:





ziel war es ein leichtes AM fully aufzubauen. war mein erster aufbau und bin froh, dass größtenteils alles gepasst hat. vor allem wegen kompabilität machte ich mir sorgen.

ein malheur ist mir aber ledier dennoch passiert:
hab ein zu kurzes schaltwerk bestellt, jetzt hängt mir bei drei gängen die kette durch


----------



## thetourist (29. August 2011)

. 

(war Schwachsinn)(glaub ich) egal.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2011)

MarkusL schrieb:


> "Halbfertig" meinst Du wegen der Lackierung, oder? Komplett grün wäre schöner.



DAS liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 




MarkusL schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man bei einem XS Rahmen einen solchen Spacerturm?



Was fragst Du mich das? Wer fährt schon einen XS Rahmen


----------



## Frogfisch (30. August 2011)

Viel Schnee und Matsch gabs in Ischgl am Sonntag

Ist es wirklich ein 301?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (30. August 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> so, bin vor 3 tagen endlich fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus! 
Was wiegt es?


----------



## walter021 (30. August 2011)

10,5kg 
mit tacho und pedale, bei mir an der kofferwaage nach ner mittelwertmessung. 
hab im moment aber nur vorne 2,4", da ich noch nen 2,25" herumliegen hatte (vom HT). vermisse hinten aber eigentlich keinen grip


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (30. August 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> 10,5kg
> mit tacho und pedale, bei mir an der kofferwaage nach ner mittelwertmessung.
> hab im moment aber nur vorne 2,4", da ich noch nen 2,25" herumliegen hatte (vom HT). vermisse hinten aber eigentlich keinen grip



 10,5 mit Pedale und Tacho 
Hast du ne teileliste?
Bastel auch gerade an einem mk8 für Marathon.


----------



## walter021 (30. August 2011)

ne teileliste hab ich net, habs da nicht so mit der bürokratie am PC und so

aber frag einfach wenn du gewisse teile net erkennst am bild. 
im groben:
-MK8 in S mit 140mm
-dt swiss xmc 140mm
-tune king/kong, cx-ray, crest (falls die nicht hält, speich ich halt auf -flow um)
-sram xx komplett
-magura marta (nicht die SL version, ALU hebel)
-selle italia 180g sattel
-haven carbon riser bar 711mm


wenn du dir nen marathon bike mit 120mm aufbaust, würde ich ne magura durin 120mm empfehlen, falls du dich da nicht schon entschieden hast. super gäbelchen die durin ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rimoy (30. August 2011)

Hola zusammen,das ist mein 301 Mk9. Vor einer Woche fertig geworden,bei artgerechter Haltung. Ist das erste bike das ich aufgebaut habe.Anhang anzeigen 216291

Gruß Rimoy


----------



## der-gute (30. August 2011)

meinst du das hier:


----------



## rimoy (30. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> meinst du das hier:



Danke, genau das


----------



## AllmountainSeb (30. August 2011)

...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. August 2011)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Viel Schnee und Matsch gabs in Ischgl am Sonntag




Schnee !!!?
ich hoffe der ist bis kommenden Samstag weg !

Matsch.....na ja, muss aber nicht sein
ich will mein 301 ja nicht mit dem Torque vom Kumpel verwechseln


----------



## ZeFlo (31. August 2011)

zwar nicht meins, aber pornös


----------



## greg12 (31. August 2011)

super bild! damit ist klar was dem dt dämpfer nachfolgen wird! 
FOX!!! war aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten!


----------



## thetourist (31. August 2011)

Das scheinen dann wohl auch die neuen Prototyp Pedale zu sein...


----------



## ZeFlo (31. August 2011)

die pedale gabs auch in "echt" zu sehen, waren an allen demo rädern in schwarz montiert. die demo räder waren mit dt-dämpfern ausgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2011)

im übrigen scheint das auch kein aktuelles Fox Federbein zu sein.


----------



## Kompostman (31. August 2011)

Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Helium (31. August 2011)

THM Clavicula Carbon Kurbel

Nein, das ist ein nachgerüsteter Fox Dämpfer, hat mit der Serie nichts zu tun.


----------



## bernd e (31. August 2011)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Kurbel?



Würde sagen, ist eine Clavicula, oder?

Das Bike ist so pornös, da brauchts permanent ne Sonnenbrille 

edit sagt: da war wer schneller


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. August 2011)

mal sehen wann sich der Erste wegen den Reifen aufregt.....


----------



## thetourist (31. August 2011)

Ich wollt was schreiben, hab's mir verkniffen. Nee, Quatsch, aber das Rahmenfinish gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. August 2011)

Viel zu bunt / laut, auch das blaue 601. Die neue P6 harmoniert auch nicht so recht. Die Kombi mit Fox-Blau, Weiss und den Papagein-Laufrädern geht gar nicht. 

Da gabs schon wesentlich stilvoller aufgebaute Räder. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Bilder.


----------



## ZeFlo (31. August 2011)

dann halt eher konservativ "einfarbig" rot angepulvert ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. August 2011)

und das nun wieder mit dem DT... 
trotz Fox Gäbelchen


----------



## ar_jay (31. August 2011)

find nicht das es zu bunt ist - endlich kommt mal leben ins spiel


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. August 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Viel zu bunt / laut, auch das blaue 601. Die neue P6 harmoniert auch nicht so recht. Die Kombi mit Fox-Blau, Weiss und den Papagein-Laufrädern geht gar nicht.
> 
> Da gabs schon wesentlich stilvoller aufgebaute Räder. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Bilder.



Halt ich mal dagegen!
voll geil das chrom- Teil!

Blaues 601 ????? 
ZEIGEN!!!!!!

Nicht jeder kann 700 km zum Bikesangucken fahren! 

FOX.....ist es ne Studie. Oder gab es schon was Näheres?


----------



## on any sunday (31. August 2011)

Das polierte Teil ist schick, endlich mal ein Leidwill, womit man bei einer Beerdigung auffällt.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (31. August 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Halt ich mal dagegen!
> voll geil das chrom- Teil!
> 
> Blaues 601 ?????
> ...



da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8677494&postcount=1316


----------



## TiTho (1. September 2011)

Oh ich glaube ich muss gleich auch mal aufs Freigelände  Der nackte Rahmen ist ja wirklich mal fein! Mal sehen was es sonst noch gibt...


----------



## biker-wug (1. September 2011)

Das rote ist mal richtig schick. Poliert sieht einfach super aus, aber für ein MountainBike einfach ungeeignet, da pflegt man sich nen Wolf!!
Den polierten Sattelschnellspanner find ich aber ne witzige Idee!!

Mach doch bitte mal einer ein paar Bilder von den Pedalen!!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. September 2011)

nochmal 1 andersfarbiges 301 vom LV-Stand:

Quelle: HappyMTB.org ( https://picasaweb.google.com/103764120176209923234)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (2. September 2011)

*So nun habe ich endlich meine beiden 301 fertig... !* 

*Mein XC/leichtes AM Bike (MK9 120/120mm)*



Gewicht: 11,6Kg

*und mein AM Bike (MK9 150/140mm)*



Gewicht:13,5Kg

Gruesse aus dem nun VerLitevilltem-USA-Laendl !


----------



## Spirit_Moon (2. September 2011)

@denny:

was ist denn an deinem CC-LV so schweres dran ? Ich sehe eigentlich nur leichte Teile, dafür finde ich 11.6 kg schon zu viel. Ansonsten ein schnuckliges Duo.


----------



## sparkfan (2. September 2011)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> *So nun habe ich endlich meine beiden 301 fertig... !*



Optisch gefallen mir grundsätzlich beide, die 120mm Version etwas mehr als die 140mm  Ein AM dürfte aber nach meinem Geschmack etwas "böser" aussehen: mehr Schwarz, weniger Weiss, weniger Decals, usw. Das kann aber in 6 Monaten schon wieder ändern


----------



## Locke_Denny (2. September 2011)

> was ist denn an deinem CC-LV so schweres dran ?


die reifen!! sind LUST, der Advantage wiegt 740gr und der Monorail 650gr, wenn ich dort z.b. Ikon fahren würde wuerde ich auch gleich mal 400gr. sparen... Aber ich finde die LUST Karkasse einfach deutlichst stabiler und kann mit weniger druck im reifen fahren (sehr sehr vorteilhaft bei 2,1 schmalen reifen) u gg. über die allg. 1ply CC Reifen, 

ansonsten könnt ich nur noch am lenker/Vorbau/Griffe (Reifen) u div. kleinteile sparen, ... dann wuerde ich auf ca 10.8 - 11.0kg kommen, weiter runter nur mit kompromisen..! 

außer ihr habt noch vorschläge, nehm ich gern an , lol
gruss


----------



## biker-wug (3. September 2011)

Du hast zwei schöne Bikes, wobei mir persönlich der XC Aufbau besser gefällt, was an der Rahmenfarbe liegt.


----------



## Locke_Denny (4. September 2011)

> was an der Rahmenfarbe liegt.


ja ich hab mich auch langsam in RAW verliebt...lol


----------



## rammstahl (4. September 2011)

update


----------



## LeonF (4. September 2011)

@ rammstahl: Cooles Bike! Kannst du mir verraten, welche Rahmengröße du hast und wie groß du ungefähr bist? Und vllt auch, welche Reduzierhülse du benutzt? (Wegen der Kindshock und so) Das wär nett. Danke!. 
Edit: Rahmengröße gefunden...


----------



## wildermarkus (4. September 2011)

Wegen der Hülse schau mal da!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=355946&highlight=reduzierh%FClse&page=18

oder

http://www.airwings-systems.de/

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## collectives (4. September 2011)

Hier mein neues Gefährt. Teile hab ich größtenteils von meinem alten Fully übernommen, deshalb sieht es etwas zusammengewürfelt aus. Schaltwerk muss unbedingt getauscht werden, das schlägt immer mal an den Rahmen.
Umwerfer hab ich noch keinen dran, also quasi Rainer-style+Bionicon inspirierte Kettenführung; wobei ich überrascht bin, dass es sich so einigermaßen fahren lässt, Kette springt zwar bei groß-groß teilweise aufs kleine Blatt wenns ruppig wird, sonst aber ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## kippi (4. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> @ rammstahl: Cooles Bike! Kannst du mir verraten, welche Rahmengröße du hast und wie groß du ungefähr bist? Und vllt auch, welche Reduzierhülse du benutzt? (Wegen der Kindshock und so) Das wär nett. Danke!.
> Edit: Rahmengröße gefunden...



Und die Rahmengrösse is "L"
Sieht man am kleinen winkel vorm Sitzrohr!

Hehe, und steht auch in seiner Signatur


----------



## biker-wug (4. September 2011)

Dein "Zusammengewürfelter" Aufbau sieht richtig schick aus. Gefällt mir gut!!


----------



## myself (5. September 2011)

So, nun bin auch endlich beim 301 angekommen  Nach einer ausgiebigen Testfahrt im letzen Jahr am Gardasee und Ausflug über ein Stereo nun mein LV 301 in M.

Aktuelle Baustelle:
Bremse hinten entlüften 
Vorbau muss noch kürzer und evtl. ein bisschen höher

Mal als Eindruck ein Bildchen:





Sicher noch ausbaufähig


----------



## gremlino (5. September 2011)

collectives schrieb:


>



Schicker Aufbau, werden die Griffe noch getauscht? Die sehen irgendwie wie Dildos aus und passen nicht so recht ins Bild....


----------



## collectives (5. September 2011)

Die Dildos  bleiben dran, haben gut grip und gefallen
Getauscht werden bald noch Schaltwerk und eventuell Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (5. September 2011)

tach zusammen!

nach langer zeit des mitlesens und kuckens hier präsentiere ich, nicht ganz ohne stolz, mein erstes fully... hab mich lange auf meinen hardtails gequält - jetzt reicht's!!!

die flunder macht mir richtig spaß, auch wenn das ding mit 12,56kg sackschwer ist...


----------



## thetourist (5. September 2011)

Naja, Sackschwer!? Schönes Teil!


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. September 2011)

thetourist schrieb:


> Naja, Sackschwer!? Schönes Teil!


stimmt schon, aber ich fahre mittlerweile fast nur mehr rennrad, und das wiegt deutlich weniger als die hälfte! 

klar, beim fahren stört das nicht, aber wenn ich die flunder die stiege hochtragen muss, dann find ich es *SACKSCHWER* !!! 

im ernst, nach ca. 15 jahren hardtail (c'dale f2000 team replica, manitou ht, commencal vip nuts 3 sl) muss ich mich erst mal an die neue gewichtsklasse gewöhnen. aber der fahrspaß ist einfach enorm im vgl. zu den hardtails... meine meinung...


----------



## daddy yo yo (6. September 2011)

ich probier's mal in groß:
















Konfiguration:
Liteville 301 MK9 Gr. L
Fox Float RL
XTR komplett mit XTR Trail Bremsen
Hope Pro 2 Evo SP / ZTR Flow / Conti Mountain King
das obligatorische Syntace-Zeug (P6 Alu, F109, Vector Carbon)

Gewicht: 12,56 kg


----------



## mokka_ (6. September 2011)

super gutes motiv


----------



## Taunide (6. September 2011)

Mein 301 kurz unterhalb des Altkönig, Taunus:





Teileliste:
Rahmen:	Liteville Mk8 160mm Gr.M schwarz
Gabel:	RS Lyric SoloAir MC DH 170mm tapered, schwarz
Bremse v:Formula TheOne 203mm
Bremse h:Formula TheOne 180mm
Nabe v DT 240s OS, 32 Loch
Nabe h DT 240s OS X12, 32 Loch
Speichen	DT Supercomp 2,0-1,7-1,8, schwarz
Nippel DT Alu, schwarz
Felgen DT EX 500, 32 Loch, schwarz
Reifen:Maxxis Ardent 2,4
Schläuche:Schwalbe
Pedale:NC Sudpin III
Sattelstütze:Syntace P6 Alu
Sattel:SDG TiFly
Vorbau:Force 149 60mm
Lenker:Syntace Vector 7075
Schalthebel:XTR
Schaltwerk:XTR
Umwerfer:XT
Kassette:	XT 11/34
Kette:XTR
Kurbel:XTR
Innenlager:XTR
Steuersatz:Syntace
Griffe:Syntace Moto, schwarz

Ist zu verkaufen, bei Interesse PM, Probefahrt in Oberursel möglich


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Servus!

Hätte mal eine Bitte: Kann jemand mal ein 301er Größe M mit 140mm Federweg hinten und 150mm vorne von der Seiten posten. Der Sattel sollte dabei für ca. eine 86er SL eingestellt sein. Mir gehts einfach darum zu sehen wie die Sattelüberhöhung beim 301 ausfällt, da ich Sattel und Lenker am liebsten auf der gleichen Höhe habe!

Wäre nett


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hätte mal eine Bitte: Kann jemand mal ein 301er Größe M mit 140mm Federweg hinten und 150mm vorne von der Seiten posten. Der Sattel sollte dabei für ca. eine 86er SL eingestellt sein. Mir gehts einfach darum zu sehen wie die Sattelüberhöhung beim 301 ausfällt, da ich Sattel und Lenker am liebsten auf der gleichen Höhe habe!
> 
> Wäre nett



tuts auch ein L ?
dann sieht das so aus (87cm SL)




noch mit 60mm 10° Vorbau und 70cm Syntace Alu Lowriser
aktuell nun mit 45mm 6° und 74cm Syntace Vector Carbon hab ich zwar keins von der Seite aber das ist ja der Bilderthread hier


----------



## xTr3Me (7. September 2011)

Servus,

danke für den Eindruck. Steht ja wohl leider doch recht deutlich über 
Wobei du keine Spacer und nen Lowriser hast. Werde wohl doch mal
beim Händler schnuppern müssen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## xcgijs (8. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hätte mal eine Bitte: Kann jemand mal ein 301er Größe M mit 140mm Federweg hinten und 150mm vorne von der Seiten posten. Der Sattel sollte dabei für ca. eine 86er SL eingestellt sein. Mir gehts einfach darum zu sehen wie die Sattelüberhöhung beim 301 ausfällt, da ich Sattel und Lenker am liebsten auf der gleichen Höhe habe!
> 
> Wäre nett



Bitte sehr

Vorbau: Superforce 75mm mit 2cm Spacer.
Lenker: Vector carbon 760mm

Servus Gijs (183/79/sl86)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (8. September 2011)

Hallöchen 

Vielen Dank, schaut schon besser aus


----------



## jammerlappen (10. September 2011)

...mein halbfertiges mal wieder, da wo es sich am wohlsten fühlt:






Insgesamt stellt sich raus, dass die Lenkerposition da oben taugt (auch wenns bei Kontrolle durch die Stylepolice bemängelt wird), ich werd wohl aber auch mal nen breiteren Lenker probieren. Kriegt man das optische Spacerturmproblem eigentlich mit dem VRO in den Griff?


----------



## deekay (10. September 2011)

Ich hatte dieses spacerturm Problem auch. Eine höhere Lenker gekauft haben und spacerturm zu 2cm reduziert . Ich habe über VRO auch gedanken, aber Lenker waren zu schmal (660mm).








 Ihr Fahrrad erinnert mich irgendwie Leopard-Panzer.






Ich mag es, sieht anders aus.


----------



## 147ar (10. September 2011)

Neue teile Lyrik Helmchen tuned, Megaforce 2, Laufräder iodine


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. September 2011)

Hier mal meins.



Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## wildermarkus (10. September 2011)

@ 147ar

Sauber!!

Welche länge hat der Vorbau?

Hast ja einen echten Laufradwahn

Gruß

Markus


----------



## LeonF (10. September 2011)

@147car: 
Aha, da fährt einer ein stambecco... 
Hattest du Problemebeim Montieren?


----------



## 147ar (10. September 2011)

@wildermarkus
naja tricon passt ja leider net für 20er Achse deshalb der neue 
Vorbau ist eine 50er länge


@leonf
musste ein bisschen feilen aber sonst ohne Probleme


----------



## thetourist (11. September 2011)

Steht da L & S ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (11. September 2011)

@ 147

Schönes Rad.

Mit dem Vorbau liebäugel ich auch schon.....

Die Räder / Speichen verleihen dem Rad ne wahnsinns Optik

Sind so gespeichte Räder genauso stabil wie "normale"??

Ach ja, die Lyrik wird Dir viel Spaß bereiten



P.s Ich hoffe der Umbauwahn hört jetzt dann irgendwie mal auf, aber hier gibts halt immer wieder neue schöne sachen zu sehen.....


----------



## 147ar (11. September 2011)

cool da steht echt L S drauf auf der shimano Kurbel 

Laufräder wird sich zeigen was die aushalten 


denke der Umbauwahn wird nie aufhörn 


gruß 147ar


----------



## Pittus (11. September 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> @147car:
> Aha, da fährt einer ein stambecco...
> Hattest du Problemebeim Montieren?


Manchmal wundert mich das schon wie ihr Fotos anschaut oder habt ihr 150er Bilddiagonale.

Pitt


----------



## hardflipper (11. September 2011)

147ar schrieb:


> @wildermarkus
> naja tricon passt ja leider net für 20er Achse deshalb der neue
> Vorbau ist eine 50er länge
> 
> ...



Alternaitv das 20er Mountain Goat falsch rum drauf gemacht und dafür die Schrauben etwas befeilt. So hätte ich es zumindest gemacht, bzw. hab es schon für einen Kumpel gemacht.

Im Prinzip ist es wurscht aber die Kurbel ist halt das teurere Teil und wenn man diese irgendwann wieder verkaufen wollte, kämen die fileworks nicht immer gut an.


----------



## LeonF (11. September 2011)

Ich habs ohne Feilen geschafft


----------



## knicksiknacksi (11. September 2011)

Version 5.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. September 2011)

revelation und hammerschmidt? ungewöhnliche kombination 

das grüne 901 daneben hätt ich gerne mal in vollansicht


----------



## biker-wug (12. September 2011)

Einmal Vollbild 901 bitte. Und einen Dämpfer Erfahrungsbericht 301 bitte.


----------



## fatz (12. September 2011)

@knicksiknacksi:
was ist das fuer ein daempfer?


----------



## Helium (12. September 2011)

Das 301"brutale Waffe"


----------



## ZeFlo (12. September 2011)

der 901er ist das kinderrad 
papa muss den terror301er fahren.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (12. September 2011)

von müssen kann da nicht die rede sein flo..  freiwillige selbstbeschränkung...






ja das kinderrad, es ist ja so, daß der jr. immer gelästert hat und ein sx, besser noch demo, wollte. jetzt darf er das 901 fahren und ist ganz zufrieden. ausserdem kommt er mit seinem können damit besser zurecht als mit dem 301. nach der proberunde auf dem socom wollte er es auch gleich zurück.

vollbild vom 901 hab ich in der aufbauversion noch keins - war aber schon öfter zu sehen. momentan mit lyrik sa 170 /vivid air auch 170, komplett xx und irgendwas in den unteren 14kg

die revelation macht doch einen schönen flachen lenkwinkel mit 120er hebel. 

und mit dem monarch + kommt der hinterbau auch endlich mit der performance mit. erfahrungsbericht ist noch zu früh, da ich ihn erst einen tag vor saalbach eingebaut habe. ist ein M/M tuning, fahre z. Zt. 20% sag und rebound ist -2 klicks von ganz schnell weg. so taugt er mir aber schon jetzt um welten besser als der dt. mal schauen was der herbst noch bringt.


----------



## Almerer (12. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hätte mal eine Bitte: Kann jemand mal ein 301er Größe M mit 140mm Federweg hinten und 150mm vorne von der Seiten posten. Der Sattel sollte dabei für ca. eine 86er SL eingestellt sein. Mir gehts einfach darum zu sehen wie die Sattelüberhöhung beim 301 ausfällt, da ich Sattel und Lenker am liebsten auf der gleichen Höhe habe!
> 
> Wäre nett



Servus,
SL bei mir ist 88, hier dürfte die Stütze aber für ~86 SL eingestellt sein:
Achtung Spacer beachten! Gabeleinbaulänge 521,5mm


----------



## Duke_do (12. September 2011)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> und mit dem monarch + kommt der hinterbau auch endlich mit der performance mit. erfahrungsbericht ist noch zu früh, da ich ihn erst einen tag vor saalbach eingebaut habe. ist ein M/M tuning, fahre z. Zt. 20% sag und rebound ist -2 klicks von ganz schnell weg. so taugt er mir aber schon jetzt um welten besser als der dt. mal schauen was der herbst noch bringt.



Hallo,

hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du den Dämpfer mit der Ausgleichskammer nach vorne eingebaut hast (könnte mir die Zugänglichkeit der Einstellknöpfe vorstellen)? Könnte man ihn auch andersrum einbauen, ohne das er irgendwo anschlägt?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Aldi (12. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hätte mal eine Bitte: Kann jemand mal ein 301er Größe M mit 140mm Federweg hinten und 150mm vorne von der Seiten posten. Der Sattel sollte dabei für ca. eine 86er SL eingestellt sein. Mir gehts einfach darum zu sehen wie die Sattelüberhöhung beim 301 ausfällt, da ich Sattel und Lenker am liebsten auf der gleichen Höhe habe!
> 
> Wäre nett



bitte schoen. meine SL = 83 cm, fuer 86er wuerde ich ein L empfehlen.


----------



## xTr3Me (12. September 2011)

@Almerer
Auch dir vielen Dank. Müsste dann hinkommen. Bin das Radl mittlerweile gefahren und hab mich recht wohl gefühlt. Leider kam mir der Hinterbau relativ steif vor im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Radl. Aber evtl kann man das noch besser einstellen.

@Aldi
Danke! Wenn dann nehme ich eher das M, da ich am liebsten technische Trails fahre und ansonsten
gerne recht aufrecht sitze. 

@All 
Ich denk ich hab jetzt genug Beispiele gesehen  - hätte nicht mit so viel Antworten gerechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (12. September 2011)

Almerer schrieb:


> Servus,
> SL bei mir ist 88, hier dürfte die Stütze aber für ~86 SL eingestellt sein:
> Achtung Spacer beachten! Gabeleinbaulänge 521,5mm



nice!


----------



## Almerer (13. September 2011)

ich fahr inzwischen mit mehr SAG (1,5 Hebelstift über Rahmenstift), das gefällt mir mit der Marzocchi 44 bei eher anspruchsvollen Geläuf besser. Natürlich reduziert sich damit der nutzbare Federweg und ohne große Sprünge ist der DT damit in seinem vollen Arbeitsbereich. Sprünge über einem Meter möchte ich dem Dämpfer nicht zumuten, nicht dass er mir um die Ohren fliegt. Ich möchte aber bei dem 140er bleiben, ich  das Hardtailfeeling des 301 und die 44 freut sich auch.






xTr3Me schrieb:


> @Almerer
> Auch dir vielen Dank. Müsste dann hinkommen. Bin das Radl mittlerweile gefahren und hab mich recht wohl gefühlt. Leider kam mir der Hinterbau relativ steif vor im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Radl. Aber evtl kann man das noch besser einstellen.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2011)

Almerer schrieb:


> ich fahr inzwischen mit mehr SAG (1,5 Hebelstift über Rahmenstift), das gefällt mir mit der Marzocchi 44 bei eher anspruchsvollen Geläuf besser. Natürlich reduziert sich damit der nutzbare Federweg und ohne große Sprünge ist der DT damit in seinem vollen Arbeitsbereich. Sprünge über einem Meter möchte ich dem Dämpfer nicht zumuten, nicht dass er mir um die Ohren fliegt. Ich möchte aber bei dem 140er bleiben, ich  das Hardtailfeeling des 301 und die 44 freut sich auch.



Ich bin eben eher nicht auf Hardtailfeeling aus. Ich will schon einen Hinterbau der die eine oder andere Unebenheit schluckt. Große Sprünge kommen bei mir aber nicht vor. Gar nicht so einfach mit der Rahmenwahl.. am liebsten hätte ich das Helius AC mit einer 160er Gabel. Leider sind nur maximal 150er Gabeln zugelassen


----------



## NeooeN (13. September 2011)

Almerer schrieb:


>




Hey, cool genau so wollte ich es von der Farbkombi auch machen, sieht gut aus !


----------



## litemy301 (13. September 2011)

nabend allerseits. jetzt stelle ich mein 301 auch mal zur diskussion...
bin weniger der endurist als mehr tourer. vorbau denke ich zu kürzen.

alles in allem the bike of my life - zumindest mal für die nächsten 1-2 jahre...


----------



## thetourist (13. September 2011)

Na sieht doch klasse aus, aber ich dachte erst es wären zwei verschiedene Bikes, so unterschiedlich kommen die Farben raus auf den Bildern...


----------



## NeooeN (13. September 2011)

Find sie auch gut und dachte ebenfalls wie thetourist das es zwei unterschiedliche waren


----------



## litemy301 (13. September 2011)

je nach licht wirkt das quartzgrau mal wie oliv oder wie richtiges grau


----------



## walter021 (13. September 2011)

Almerer schrieb:


> ich fahr inzwischen mit mehr SAG (1,5 Hebelstift über Rahmenstift), das gefällt mir mit der Marzocchi 44 bei eher anspruchsvollen Geläuf besser. Natürlich reduziert sich damit der nutzbare Federweg und ohne große Sprünge ist der DT damit in seinem vollen Arbeitsbereich. Sprünge über einem Meter möchte ich dem Dämpfer nicht zumuten, nicht dass er mir um die Ohren fliegt. Ich möchte aber bei dem 140er bleiben, ich  das Hardtailfeeling des 301 und die 44 freut sich auch.


 
das problem hab ich auch. bin mittlerweile bei einem stift über stift (140er hebel) angelangt, da ich vorher nur ca 60% des FW auf meinen touren nutzte. schnelle abfahrten und sprünge habe ich fast nie, meist fahre ich langsame technische passagen (selten mehr als S2).

nun nutze ich zwar ~75% des FW, dafür wippt nun aber der hinterbau beim bergauf pedalieren. lockout will ich nicht reintuen, für etwas hab ich mir ja das teure 301 gekauft, da ich so von der antriebseffizienz fasziniert war. 


wie ists mit dem wippen bei euch wenn ihr mehr sag fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (14. September 2011)

Zugstufe hast du angepasst?

Evt. must du einen Klick nachregeln, die Zugstufeneinstellung ist Druck abhängig.

ray


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. September 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> das problem hab ich auch. bin mittlerweile bei einem stift über stift (140er hebel) angelangt, da ich vorher nur ca 60% des FW auf meinen touren nutzte. schnelle abfahrten und sprünge habe ich fast nie, meist fahre ich langsame technische passagen (selten mehr als S2).
> 
> nun nutze ich zwar ~75% des FW, dafür wippt nun aber der hinterbau beim bergauf pedalieren. lockout will ich nicht reintuen, für etwas hab ich mir ja das teure 301 gekauft, da ich so von der antriebseffizienz fasziniert war.
> 
> ...



bist du generell unzufrieden mit der Performance des Hinterbaus gewesen ?
oder hast du das nur geändert weil der Gummiring nicht bis zum Anschlag geschoben war und es "ärgerlich" ist für etwas bezahlt zu haben und es nicht auszunutzen ? 

Du wirst auf deinen langsamen und gemäßigten Strecken auch mit einem weichen Setup den FW nicht voll ausnutzen können u.U. aber die restliche Gesamtperformance verschlechtern. 
Die Fahrwerk Auslegung seitens Liteville ist (leider?) auf hohes Fahrtechnisches Niveau zugeschnitten um auch vielen extremen Fahrern gerecht zu werden. Ähnlich einem Supersportwagen ala Porsche 911Turbo o.ä.. Den kann auch jeder Normalo kaufen aber lange nicht voll nutzen was die Kiste tatsächlich kann. 

Ich (140er Wippe, im sitzen ein Pin unter Pin, fahrfertige 100kg) habe zügige bis schnelle Abfahrten und kleinere Sprünge (~2-3 Stufen) drinnen und nutze dabei i.d.R. 42-43 mm der 50mm Dämpfer Federweg aus. Die Performance des genutzten FW gefällt mir sehr gut, insbesondere bergauf da ich hier das Gefühl habe keine Kraft ins Fahrwerk zu pumpen, der Hinterbau aber trotzdem gut arbeitet und eine tolle Traktion hat. Der ungenutzte FW "stört" mich dann erst wieder zu Hause wenn ich mal wieder den Ring 8-10mm vorm Ende stehen sehe. ("...dabei bin ich heute doch soo heftig unterwegs gewesen" ) Immerhin habe ich es letztens geschafft mal 44-45mm FW zu nutzen. Der dafür nötig Drop hat mich aber einiges an Überwindung gekostet  
Mal sehen ob das mit der FW Ausnutzung mit dem demnächst kommenden Monarch (LH getunt) besser wird und ob mir die Bergauf Performance des Hinterbaus dann auch noch so gefällt.

Das Wippen kannst du, wie Rayc schon geschrieben hat, über die Dämpfung einbremsen. Mir wurde allerdings der Hinterbau  insgesamt zu träge, als es darüber dann wippfrei war. Wurzelfelder die man normalerweise locker überfährt, haben einen dann heftig durchgeschüttelt. Jetzt habe ich auf dem mittleren und großen Kettenblatt ein leichtes optisches wippen, das ich aber nicht spüre. Durch die oben liegende Wippe nimmt man beim 301 ein wippen optisch schneller und mehr wahr als bei anderen Konstruktionen, wo die Wippe nicht im direkten Blick liegt. 
Mache ich den Lockout rein hört das Wippen zwar auf, dafür fängt dann der Hinterreifen an zu pumpen/wippen, was sich aber mal richtig bescheiden anfühlt.


----------



## Almerer (14. September 2011)

Zitat von Björn U.:"Du wirst auf deinen langsamen und gemäßigten Strecken auch mit einem weichen Setup den FW nicht voll ausnutzen können u.U. aber die restliche Gesamtperformance verschlechtern. 
Die Fahrwerk Auslegung seitens Liteville ist (leider?) auf hohes Fahrtechnisches Niveau zugeschnitten um auch vielen extremen Fahrern gerecht zu werden. Ähnlich einem Supersportwagen ala Porsche 911Turbo o.ä.. Den kann auch jeder Normalo kaufen aber lange nicht voll nutzen was die Kiste tatsächlich kann. 

Ich (140er Wippe, im sitzen ein Pin unter Pin, fahrfertige 100kg) habe zügige bis schnelle Abfahrten und kleinere Sprünge (~2-3 Stufen) drinnen und nutze dabei i.d.R. 42-43 mm der 50mm Dämpfer Federweg aus. Die Performance des genutzten FW gefällt mir sehr gut, insbesondere bergauf da ich hier das Gefühl habe keine Kraft ins Fahrwerk zu pumpen, der Hinterbau aber trotzdem gut arbeitet und eine tolle Traktion hat. Der ungenutzte FW "stört" mich dann erst wieder zu Hause wenn ich mal wieder den Ring 8-10mm vorm Ende stehen sehe. ("...dabei bin ich heute doch soo heftig unterwegs gewesen" ) Immerhin habe ich es letztens geschafft mal 44-45mm FW zu nutzen. Der dafür nötig Drop hat mich aber einiges an Überwindung gekostet  
Mal sehen ob das mit der FW Ausnutzung mit dem demnächst kommenden Monarch (LH getunt) besser wird und ob mir die Bergauf Performance des Hinterbaus dann auch noch so gefällt.

Das Wippen kannst du, wie Rayc schon geschrieben hat, über die Dämpfung einbremsen. Mir wurde allerdings der Hinterbau  insgesamt zu träge, als es darüber dann wippfrei war. Wurzelfelder die man normalerweise locker überfährt, haben einen dann heftig durchgeschüttelt. Jetzt habe ich auf dem mittleren und großen Kettenblatt ein leichtes optisches wippen, das ich aber nicht spüre. Durch die oben liegende Wippe nimmt man beim 301 ein wippen optisch schneller und mehr wahr als bei anderen Konstruktionen, wo die Wippe nicht im direkten Blick liegt. 
Mache ich den Lockout rein hört das Wippen zwar auf, dafür fängt dann der Hinterreifen an zu pumpen/wippen, was sich aber mal richtig bescheiden anfühlt."

 gut beschrieben!
Mit dem lockout komme ich auch nicht zurecht, das sichtbare Wippen am Rockarm zeigt wohl eher, dass ich nicht rund trete, mehr nicht. Wenn ich bei meinen halbplatten Riesenschlappen den lockout reinmache, habe ich das Gefühl auf einem Pezziball durch die Berge zu hopsen. Meine Abstimmung würde ich eher als hart bezeichnen, mit ner Menge Rückmeldung vom Untergrund, aber extrem gutem Kontakt.


----------



## scylla (14. September 2011)

Almerer schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei meinen halbplatten Riesenschlappen den lockout reinmache, habe ich das Gefühl auf einem Pezziball durch die Berge zu hopsen.



Jepp, so geht's mir auch. Lockout ist am 301 komplett für die Füße, weil es mit mehr wippt als ohne!

PS: wenn du Zitate in [ quote]...[/quote] einfügst, erleichtert das das Lesen ungemein


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. September 2011)

Die Performance des genutzten FW gefällt mir sehr gut, insbesondere bergauf da ich hier das Gefühl habe keine Kraft ins Fahrwerk zu pumpen, der Hinterbau aber trotzdem gut arbeitet und eine tolle Traktion hat.

Auf den Punkt genau beschrieben,den gleichen eindruck zu 100 Prozent habe ich auch.Bin voll zufrieden.
Gruss


----------



## walter021 (14. September 2011)

danke für den vielen input

ich bin schon zufrieden mit dem hinterbau, habe aber leider keinen vergleich da ich vom HT komme und da ist wohl jeder hinterbau genial

ich bleib jetzt mal bei einen wippe pin über rahmen pin und versuch das wippen über die dämpfung zu regeln. sollte das net klappen werd ich wohl wieder umsteigen auf pin auf pin.

bei meiner fahrweise ist das dann wohl ok wenn ich nur 60% nutze (ausser es "komprimiert" mich wieder mal und ich erreiche 95%), das seh ich ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> danke für den vielen input
> 
> ich bin schon zufrieden mit dem hinterbau, habe aber leider keinen vergleich da ich vom HT komme und da ist wohl jeder hinterbau genial
> 
> ...




Das mit dem Federwegnutzen kommt automatisch, wenn man länger Fully fährt. Irgendwie kann man dann plötzlich nicht mehr genug davon haben 

G.


----------



## Charly779 (16. September 2011)

Liebe Liteville-Gemeinde,

seit heute zähle ich mich nun auch hierzu. Hier mein neues Spaßgerät:






Die Einweihungstour steht morgen an. Berichte mit Fotos folgen. 

Gruß
Charly


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. September 2011)

das ist noch viel zu sauber !


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2011)

Schoener Aufbau! Rot, weiss, schwarz!


----------



## Charly779 (16. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist noch viel zu sauber !



Jaa... das wird sich morgen wohl ändern 



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schoener Aufbau! Rot, weiss, schwarz!



Ich fand diese Farb-Kombi ganz nett. Setzt sich an der Magura-Bremse fort, die man jetzt halt nicht sieht. Wie ein Flitzebogen bin ich auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt...


----------



## Stue (17. September 2011)

Auf Tour am Lago




@Charly779: Feines Teil!


----------



## dre (17. September 2011)

Stue schrieb:


> Auf Tour am Lago



... irgendwo im Ledrotal ?


----------



## Stue (17. September 2011)

Huhu, Dre - jaaaa - das hast Du aber gut erkannt! Will da wieder hin... Schön wars, vor allem die gemeinsame Trail Tour "Doss dei Roveri" mit Dir und Streetmonster!

Grüße


----------



## dre (17. September 2011)

... das war ja nun nicht so schwer.

Ich überleg wirklich, ob ich nicht Ende Okt. noch mal für 5 Tage an den Lago düse. Mal sehen ob meine Kunden da mitspielen und mich in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Stue (17. September 2011)

Das klingt gut - Deine Kunden müssen doch einsehen, dass "mens sana in corpore sano" für das Geschäft unerlässlich ist und das halt am Lago ganz besonders gut herzustellen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (17. September 2011)

Mitte OKtober versuche ich es auch nochmal.


----------



## the donkey (20. September 2011)

Endlich fahrbereit.
Bremsleitungen sind noch nicht richtig und dann mal sehn was sich noch ergibt.


----------



## biker-wug (20. September 2011)

Hmmm, mit Minute, mal was anderes. Hinterbau mit 120 oder 140mm??
Schaut gut aus!!


----------



## the donkey (20. September 2011)

Auf den Bildern mit 120mm aber die 140mm liegen im Keller
Mal sehn wie es sich mit 130/120 fährt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. September 2011)

Geiles Rad, nur die Gabel ist mir wirklich ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## the donkey (21. September 2011)

Danke!
Aber ich find das machts gerade aus das es anders ist


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2011)

Hier mal mein MK9 150/140mm Aufbau - 12,52 kg:


----------



## Helium (24. September 2011)

schönes 301, da geht was


----------



## ribisl (25. September 2011)

Na da bin ich dann mal gspannt auf den den Testride.....bis 1230 dann!!!!
Ich hoff es wird nicht all zu teuer für mich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (25. September 2011)

Wird es nicht 

Mit dem Gäbelchen würd ich nicht glücklich werden können!


----------



## johnnymnomic (25. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK9 150/140mm Aufbau - 12,52 kg:



Schönes Teil! Eine Frage dazu: Warum ist der untere Teil der rechten Sitzstrebe mit etwas Schwarzem umwickelt? Ist das ein Schutz vor Steinschlag?

Gruß,

Johnny


----------



## icube (25. September 2011)

ist das ein "M" Rahmen oder? 
sehr schönes Teil! 

Gruß icube


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2011)

johnnymnomic schrieb:


> Warum ist der untere Teil der rechten Sitzstrebe mit etwas Schwarzem umwickelt? Ist das ein Schutz vor Steinschlag?



weil dort die Kette dagegen schlägt


----------



## hardflipper (25. September 2011)

Einfach nur so einen Kettenstrebenschutz noch mal innen an die Sitzstrebe kleben wäre auch ne Option ohne gleich alles zu umwickeln. Kann man ja a bisserl zurecht schneiden. 

Aber mich stört es an meinem 301 nicht, soll die Kette halt dagegenhauen... Wobei ich sonst recht penibel bin.


----------



## ribisl (25. September 2011)

Ja is M!
Der Herr blauen Blutes ist ein Geräuschsensibelchen, deswegen die Umwickelung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnymnomic (25. September 2011)

ribisl schrieb:


> Ja is M!
> Der Herr blauen Blutes ist ein Geräuschsensibelchen, deswegen die Umwickelung!



Ah! Ich verstehe. Probier ich auch mal aus. Rein aus Interesse, nicht wegen dem Lärm, da bei mir die Kette sowieso ständig gegen den unteren Steg des Umwerfers schlägt. Kann man dagegen eigentlich was machen? 

Gruß,

Johnny


----------



## thetourist (25. September 2011)

Bei den Rahmen ab MK8 lag auch so ein Klebepad bei, hier hilft vielleicht auch so ein Klebeband wie bei [email protected] Rahmen.



johnnymnomic schrieb:


> Ah! Ich verstehe. Probier ich auch mal aus. Rein aus Interesse, nicht wegen dem Lärm, da bei mir die Kette sowieso ständig gegen den unteren Steg des Umwerfers schlägt. Kann man dagegen eigentlich was machen?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Johnny


----------



## ribisl (25. September 2011)

Isn Schlauch beim Kaiser!


----------



## Aldi (25. September 2011)

Hi,
hat hier jemand die neue 2-fach XT in Silber im 301 verbaut und kann mal eben ein Foto davon posten ?

Diese hier:






Thanks, Gruss aus Spanien.....Thomas.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2011)

"Chain only"..... 
das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht


----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2011)

Nachdem meine Sekretärin alles richtig beantwortet hat kann ich mich wohl nur mehr fürs positive feedback bedanken...


----------



## AleXR6 (25. September 2011)

"HG-X Chain Only"


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. September 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> "Chain only".....
> das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht



HG-X Chain Only mein Junge 
ahh, zu spät... damit mein Beitrag nicht als Spam abgetan wird, hier ein Witz:

Ein Pälzer (Pfälzer) macht eine Radtour ins Saarland.
Kaum im Saarland angekommen, stellt er fest, dass sein Reifen Luft verliert (Schleicher).
Unverzüglich tritt er die Rückreise in seine geliebte Pfalz an, wobei er sein Rad schiebt.
An der Landesgrenze trifft er seinen Freund, den es interessiert, wieso er sein Rad schiebt
Er antwortet: "Jo meinscht denn Du, ich würd Luft aus em Saarland reinpumpe."


----------



## brigdompteur (25. September 2011)

@ [email protected]

Sehr schöner und dezenter Aufbau,gefällt.

Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. September 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> HG-X Chain Only mein Junge
> ahh, zu spät... damit mein Beitrag nicht als Spam abgetan wird, hier ein Witz:
> 
> Ein Pälzer (Pfälzer) macht eine Radtour ins Saarland.
> ...



ach bei den vielen Luftbumbe do drüwe hät ich ach denne ihr Luft genumme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyFlow (26. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK9 150/140mm Aufbau - 12,52 kg:




servus, endlich mal ein gscheides 301er....! sehr cool! und zeitlos schön.... gruss aus dem Odenwald


----------



## ribisl (26. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nachdem meine Sekretärin alles richtig beantwortet hat kann ich mich wohl nur mehr fürs positive feedback bedanken...


----------



## icube (28. September 2011)

Bin zz am Überlegen zwischen Schwarz und RAW mit einer Weißen Dt EXM 150 (wird aus dem alten übernommen).
Das RAW sieht hald schon ziemlich geil aus. was meint ihr dazu? 

Gruß icube


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2011)

weiß mit Silber...mag ich nicht so.

Das vom [email protected] ist geil!


----------



## cypoman (28. September 2011)

Neuer LRS für mein 301


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2011)

Hier mein MK (Wurzel 9)
vorne 140mm hinten 115mm - eigentlich keine neuen Teile, weil die Teile die dran sind einfach halten und tun was sie sollen - dafür wiegt der Hobel aber auch 13,5kg


----------



## ezkimo (29. September 2011)

diesmal mit Remotesattelstütze (Gewicht 14,5kg)


----------



## wildermarkus (29. September 2011)




----------



## minihbmichi (30. September 2011)

So nachdem ich vom Hardtail Bianchi methanol zum  Cannondale Scalpel Ultimate mit 80mm Federweg gekommen bin, dachte ich nach einer Woche Meran inkl Stettiner Hütte , jetzt muss was richtiges her und bin beim 301 mit hinten 160 und vorne 150mm gelandet.

Hier mal Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. September 2011)

> Hier mal Bilder:



Ich mag eigentlich die CBs nich, aber irgendwie denk ich bei dem Baik: BÄM

Wenn Du öfter Meran und Umgebung besuchst, können wir uns gerne mal über Trails austauschen...


----------



## overslag (1. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues 12,7 KG Spielzeug 
Geändert werden noch Bremsen von Avid auf Magura Mt2 und tubless Umbau, denke dann werden es ca 12,4 kg.
Einsatz ist Trail bis leichtes Freeride, hinten momentan 140mm Hebel - mal sehen ob es reicht 
Vorne 32er Kettenblatt, hinten 11-36 Kasette
Wollte keine Schaltung vorne, mal schauen ob ich so den Berg hochkomme


----------



## knuspi (1. Oktober 2011)

overslag schrieb:


> ...
> Wollte keine Schaltung vorne, mal schauen ob ich so den Berg hochkomme ...



Hoch wird sicher kein Problem, nur bergab wirst mit du mit dem treten nicht mehr hinterherkommen 

Die Bremsgriffe sehen irgendwie etwas "hoch" aus. Kommst du so klar? Würde die noch etwas nach unten drehen.


----------



## overslag (1. Oktober 2011)

Bremsgriffe sind aktuell weiter unten wie auf dem Bild.
Also Bergab trete ich wieso nicht, würde auch mit einem 36er Kettenblatt nicht hinterher kommen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Oktober 2011)

schlechte Bildquali, sry:


----------



## Specialized_man (1. Oktober 2011)

ist zwar nuuur ein MK7 ,hab mir aber nun doch ne Talas gegönnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (1. Oktober 2011)

@overslag

man sieht das du dir beim Aufbau richtig Gedanken gemacht hast, hat sich gelohnt, ist sehr gut geworden


----------



## overslag (2. Oktober 2011)

@Helium 
Danke dir!


----------



## collectives (2. Oktober 2011)

knuspi schrieb:


> Hoch wird sicher kein Problem, nur bergab wirst mit du mit dem treten nicht mehr hinterherkommen
> 
> Die Bremsgriffe sehen irgendwie etwas "hoch" aus. Kommst du so klar? Würde die noch etwas nach unten drehen.



Bei mir sind die Bremsgriffe derzeit auch so hoch. Zum einen weil sie sonst den Rahmen zerkratzen wenn ich den Lenker mal aus versehen herumziehe. Ein Vorteil davon ist auch dass ich kormfortabel bremsen kann wenn es sehr steil wird und ich übern Hinterrad hänge, ist dann eine Linie mit den Armen.

@overslag
Berichte mal wie du mit 9x1 (?) klarkommst. Ich experimentiere derzeit mit 10x1 mit einem 28er Kettenblatt vorn, komme damit überall komfortabel hoch (mit 32er hätte ich denke ich Probleme damit). Bei etwa 30kmh ist dann zwar schluss, stört mich bis her aber nicht.


----------



## overslag (2. Oktober 2011)

collectives schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die Bremsgriffe derzeit auch so hoch. Zum einen weil sie sonst den Rahmen zerkratzen wenn ich den Lenker mal aus versehen herumziehe. Ein Vorteil davon ist auch dass ich kormfortabel bremsen kann wenn es sehr steil wird und ich übern Hinterrad hänge, ist dann eine Linie mit den Armen.
> 
> @overslag
> Berichte mal wie du mit 9x1 (?) klarkommst. Ich experimentiere derzeit mit 10x1 mit einem 28er Kettenblatt vorn, komme damit überall komfortabel hoch (mit 32er hätte ich denke ich Probleme damit). Bei etwa 30kmh ist dann zwar schluss, stört mich bis her aber nicht.



Hey,
also ich habe die Bremsen schon ein Stück weiter runter gemacht, passt soweit.
Jedoch finde ich das Liteville sich mehr gedanken machen sollte über die Bremsleitungsführung am Hinterbau....
Fahre momentan die Elixir R die haben den Leitungsanschluss an der Reifenseite, somit ist die Zugverlegung nicht Sauber möglich .
Soweit ich weiß hat nur Fomula die Leitungsanschluss Links und somit ist auch ein sauberes Verlegen wie in der Anleitung möglich.

Ich fahre momentan 1x10, Kasette ist eine Shimano XT 11-36T.
Finde ich persönlich bis jetzt gut und ausreichend.

Was zum Dämpersetup?!:

Mein Gewicht: 65 KG
Hebel: 140mm
Druck:  115 -120 Psi
Zugstufe von ganz schnell: +22

So Fahre ich momentan ....
Was meint Ihr dazu bzw was habt Ihr für eine Einstellung?

Gruss


----------



## Aldi (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi, jetzt mit neuem (L) Rahmen.

frisch aufgebaut:













erste (Setup-)fahrt:






Gruss aus Spain, Thomas.


----------



## tobone (3. Oktober 2011)

Wie lang ist der Vorbau und wie groß bist du?


----------



## Aldi (3. Oktober 2011)

90er Vorbau, 1,83 m




tobone schrieb:


> Wie lang ist der Vorbau und wie groß bist du?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Oktober 2011)

Schoener Aufbau! Gefaellt!


----------



## knicksiknacksi (3. Oktober 2011)

@overslag

endlich mal ein individueller aufbau fern vom forumseinerlei.. 

hier noch mal 5.1 in nett fotografiert









scylla schrieb:


> das grüne 901 daneben hätt ich gerne mal in vollansicht



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8786904&postcount=3285


----------



## overslag (3. Oktober 2011)

@ knicksiknacksi

ebenfalls sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldi (3. Oktober 2011)

nach gestriger ersten Probefahrt hab ich heute den 90er gegen einen 75er Vorbau ausgetauscht.
Des weiteren wurde ein kleines Optik-Tuning durchgefuehrt.












Gruss...Thomas.


----------



## rayc (4. Oktober 2011)

@Aldi, hast du dir eine eigene Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr bedrucken lassen?

ray


----------



## Aldi (4. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> @Aldi, hast du dir eine eigene Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr bedrucken lassen?
> 
> ray



Hi Ray,

nein, hab den Schriftzug selbst mit DC-Fix-Folie gemacht, und anschl. dann eine Schutzfolie drueber geklebt. Ganz easy!
So ist Schrift und Unterrohr zugleich geschuetzt.

Gruss aus Spain....Aldi.


----------



## rayc (4. Oktober 2011)

Ah, verstehe.

ray


----------



## collectives (4. Oktober 2011)

Gibts nicht dezentere Klebefolien? Gefällt mir so wie das ausschaut überhaupt nicht. Ich hätte es wenigstens über die ganze Unterrohrlänge geklebt, dann fällt es nicht so auf.


----------



## Aldi (4. Oktober 2011)

hab halt die naechstbeste Unterrohrschutzfolie beim Haendler um die Ecke gekauft...fertig. Bestimmt gibts schoenere, groessere...........die tuts mir so !

Bye....Aldi.



collectives schrieb:


> Gibts nicht dezentere Klebefolien? Gefällt mir so wie das ausschaut überhaupt nicht. Ich hätte es wenigstens über die ganze Unterrohrlänge geklebt, dann fällt es nicht so auf.


----------



## biker-wug (5. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder mein MK8 ohne Farbe.

Zwei weiter Bilder sind im in the middle Threat zu finden.


----------



## Schreiner (6. Oktober 2011)

Da ich langsam zu alt zum schnell fahren werde und Bikepark wegen Verletzung erstmal abgemeldet ist hier mein neues Spielzeug.
901 Rahmen liegt im keller und wird verkauft.


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2011)

würd mir auch taugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> würd mir auch taugen



sieht ja auch fast aus wie deins


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. Oktober 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Da ich langsam zu alt zum schnell fahren werde und Bikepark wegen Verletzung erstmal abgemeldet ist hier mein neues Spielzeug.
> 901 Rahmen liegt im keller und wird verkauft.




und gleich auf der nordkette ausprobieren...


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> sieht ja auch fast aus wie deins



eben darum


----------



## Freeerider81 (6. Oktober 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Da ich langsam zu alt zum schnell fahren werde und Bikepark wegen Verletzung erstmal abgemeldet ist hier mein neues Spielzeug.
> 901 Rahmen liegt im keller und wird verkauft.



Eins der wenigen 301 das wirklich artgerecht gehalten wird!


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. Oktober 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Eins der wenigen 301 das wirklich artgerecht gehalten wird!



achja und das wäre wie? also bei uns kenne ich keines das nicht artgerecht gehalten wird und das sind nicht wenige...


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Eins der wenigen 301 das wirklich artgerecht gehalten wird!



laut konzept von liteville (allrounder mit variablen aufbaumöglichkeiten) werden alle 301 wirklich artgerecht gehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (6. Oktober 2011)

sogar meins! kein 301 wird schlecht behandelt!


----------



## Wurzelmann (6. Oktober 2011)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> ist zwar nuuur ein MK7 ,hab mir aber nun doch ne Talas gegönnt



Erst das flasche Fahrrad (zum Avatar), dann den falschen Rahmen und zur Krönung gleich noch die falsche Gabel


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Oktober 2011)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Eins der wenigen 301 das wirklich artgerecht gehalten wird!



hmm, kann ja nicht jeder ein Hochgeschwindigskeitsbergabradfahrer sein.


----------



## Schreiner (6. Oktober 2011)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> und gleich auf der nordkette ausprobieren...



Unter anderem, 5 Tage Innsbruck mit Ausflügen ins ötz, stubai und Zillertal.

Aber eigentlich bin ich das Gegenteil von hochgeschwindigkeits..... Deswegen liegt das dicke LV auch im Keller.

Auf jeden Fall machst Spaß.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (6. Oktober 2011)

naja, nkt hat ja nix mit highspeed zu tun.

schön aber,daß es dir bei uns so gut gefallen hat.




Schreiner schrieb:


> Unter anderem, 5 Tage Innsbruck mit Ausflügen ins ötz, stubai und Zillertal.


----------



## Schreiner (6. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind auch nicht am NKT gefahren, sondern haben von dort noch bissel getragen. Hab mich aber mimt 901 bereits dort versucht, aber, ich hab ein Kind und meine Frau ist Schwanger, ich muss das nimmer  finde den Trail aber SUPER GEIL

Hatten nen Super Guide, ein Freund von mir wohnt in IBK und hat uns 5 Tage herum geführt.


----------



## crashkid (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi Christoph,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike --> gefällt (gruss auch an Uli)!
der Rahmen passt, gell!
Vorbau ist aber noch nicht der ganz kurze?

Freut mich das Ihr noch ein paar schöne Tage hattet,
in der Gegend und bei dem Wetterglück auch gar nicht so schwierig!

ride on 
tobi

PS: das 301 mach auch am NKT eine gute Figur!


----------



## Schreiner (6. Oktober 2011)

Is der 30er Mega, kürzer gibt es keinen mehr oder?

Merci,  war cool das lange WE


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Oktober 2011)

Überleg doch mal 
Kürzer ist nicht möglich, da sonst der Lenker mit dem Gabelschaft kollidieren würde...

1/2x31,8mm + 1/2x1 1/8" = 30,1875mm

Edit: Also grob sind nichtmal wirklich 30,0mm möglich...
Ich denke einfach, dass der 30er Megaforce 30,X mm lang ist, damit sich da nix in die Quere kommt...


----------



## Schreiner (7. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, hab den  hinter meinem letzten Post vergessen.

War schon klar das kürzer nimmer geht, heist es bei mir zuhause eh immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashkid (7. Oktober 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Is der 30er Mega, kürzer gibt es keinen mehr oder?
> 
> Merci,  war cool das lange WE



danke,
hat für mich nach einem kurzen Superforce ausgesehen!
aber dann hast du dich gleich für "die richtige" Variante entschieden! 

und lass dich blos nicht unterkriegen, meiner ist auch so kurz!
dafür kann ich damit sachen machen die mit einem längeren nicht (so gut) gehen 

weil es eine Galerie ist, auch noch ein Bild von meinem:




der Vorbau ist schon so kurz, den sieht man gar nicht mehr!

sorry für das Polster, aber bei 1500hm und mehr tragen.....bin auch schon in der ü30 Kategorie.......


----------



## Lock3 (7. Oktober 2011)

hey Leute,kennt ihr jemanden der ein ein schwarzes Liteville mit orange eloxierter Wippe,orangen Klemmen am VRO Vorbau etc fährt? Der fahrer war am Vergangenen Sonntag in Willingen unterwegs, habe noch Bilder von ihm....


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. Oktober 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


>


 
Das gefällt mir mal so richtig gut! 

Die Begeisterung über den 30er Megaforce kann ich verstehen,ich bin auch sehr begeistert von dem Teil,trägt einiges zum genialen Fahrverhalten vom 601 bei.
Geht da hinten an der Kettenstrebe die Eloxalschicht runter (vom Schuhkontakt) oder täuscht das?


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2011)

@Crashkid:
ist das ein S oder M Rahmen?
Sieht auch sehr fein aus!


----------



## Schreiner (7. Oktober 2011)

Wieso unterkriegen, bei mir ist das zweite mal Nachwuchs unterwegs, da steht man über den Diskussionen um Vorbaulänge usw eh drüber 

Dein radel is NIce, was wiegt es denn? und welche Reifen?

Bissel Schnee hatten wir auf über 2700 am WE auch noch ;-)

Jetzt kann aber demnächst das Splitboard gewachst werden habe ich die Befürchtung


----------



## Helium (7. Oktober 2011)

@schreiner & crashkid

find beide super


----------



## crashkid (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo und danke das euch mein Rad gefällt,
ich liebe sogar 

ist ein S-Rahmen und bei meiner Grösse (1,75cm) und sehr technisch/traillastigen Touren kommt mir nix anderes in den Keller!

ja, an der Kettenstrebe geht  die Beschichtung ab und das liegt wohl teilweise auch an der Reibung mit dem Schuh, ich ab keine Ahnung ob ich besonders schräg stehe und permanent scheuer? merken / stören tut mich nix! Aber vor allem das "sanfte berühren" der Streben mit dem nicht immer so nachgiebigen Fels sorgt für richtig Materialabtrag! Ihr müsstet das Bike (auch Gabel-Tauchrohre; Bash; Lenker sind stumme Zeugen das hier nix geschohnt wird) mal aus der nähe sehen 

aber das sind alles Gebrauchsspuren und die stören mich nicht, das bike hat jetzt 2 Sommerhalbjahre (zusammen gut 175 Tourentagen mit > 200000hm abwärts) auf dem Buckel.

Das Bike wiegt 13.2kg mit Maxxis Minion 2ply (für mich einfach der one for all reifen, nie platt, immer grip -> für diese fette plus trag ich gern 500g mehr berghoch und wirklich schwer ist das bike deswegen ja auch nicht!

@Christoph: Splitboard ist gewachst, und bei mir halten sich wehmut und freude so die waage und dann bekommt das 301 endlich die verdiente pause für pflege und div. änderungen! aber erst mal gehts noch in die Anden, ganz ohne bike, auch ohne board, aber trotzdem berge und dafür schön hoch!

gruss tobi


----------



## Freeerider81 (7. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Tobi,

sehr cool! Das Gewicht bei den Reifen ist echt super! Ich komm bei meiner Rechnung nie unter 14kg mit den Reifen! Aber es gibt einfach Teile, die man unbedingt haben will und dann vergisst, dass es was leichteres gibt! 

Viel Spaß noch mit dem Bike und bald mit dem Splitboard!


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 13.2kg mit Maxxis Minion 2ply



Da wäre ich mal auf eine Teileliste gespannt 
Meins ist bei einem sehr ähnlichen Aufbau (Lyrik Coil und fette Minions) ein sattes kg drüber  Irgendwas mache ich falsch 

PS: nicht, dass ich dir das Gewicht nicht glauben würde... ich hätte eher gern ein paar Anregungen, wo man noch sparen könnte ohne die Gabel oder die Reifen anzutasten  Mir gehen leider die Ideen aus, und Krafttraining mog i ned (*)

*prophylaktische Antwort auf die zu erwartende Reaktion von der-gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (7. Oktober 2011)

Das mit den Reifen kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen....
Aber ich würde trotzdem mal die Maxxis Minion Exoprotect in 2,5" probieren! Gibts in 60a und hoffentlich bald in 3C.
Abgesehen davon, daß sie leichter sind rollen die auch wesentlich geschmeidiger. 
Also mir kommen dann die 2-ply immer vor wie wenn da wer Superkleber draufgetan hätte...


----------



## scylla (7. Oktober 2011)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Also mir kommen dann die 2-ply immer vor wie wenn da wer Superkleber draufgetan hätte...



Das ist ja gerade das geile an den Dingern 

PS: Minion EXO 3C gibt's schon... nur leider ist das auch 60a auf der Lauffläche, mit 50a an den Seitenstollen, es weiß keiner wie lange die halten, und der Preis dafür auch noch horrend. Minion DH 3C hat dann wieder die weiche Mischung, aber bringt keinen Gewichtsvorteil, nur ebenfalls einen Preisnachteil.


----------



## fatz (7. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ein sattes kg drüber  Irgendwas mache ich falsch



vermutlich machst du das gleiche falsch wie ich (zumindest koennte man das bei den 
zahlen vermuten). sag bescheid, wenn du eine "richtige" waage gefunden hast.


----------



## Lhafty (10. Oktober 2011)

So, wir haben gestern die Bikeparksaison beendet, war nochmal ein wunderschöner Tag mit ordentlich Luft unter den Reifen.
Die "neue" Gabel kann mächtig was. Der Hinterbau ... naja, er war stets bemüht . Ich werde nächstes Jahr nochmal die 160er Hebel probieren, aber irgendwas sagt mir, dass hier wohl eine grundsätzliche Veränderung ins Haus steht. 




Liteville 301 Mk8 2011-10-09_15-45-35_1 von Akino94 auf Flickr


----------



## biker-wug (10. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich stellenweise nachvollziehen, im Bikepark kommt das 301 auch mit 160er Hebel an seine Grenze, aber noch reicht mir das. Die Stellen im BP die ich mich nicht traue, liegen nicht am Bike!!!


----------



## scylla (10. Oktober 2011)

Ein 301 im Bikepark ist auch geil, aber irgendwie... anders 
Wenn man damit versucht, einem waschechten Downhiller das Hinterrad zu halten, hat man entweder wenig Spaß, oder eine absolut bewundernswerte Bikebeherrschung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Downhill Strecken im Bikepark reizen mich weniger, ich steh mehr auf die Freeride Teile. Wobei meine BP Erfahrung ja gleich null ist. Aber mir gefallen in Summe Sprünge und künstliche Hindernisse besser, als das runterbrügeln vom DH.
Oder so Sachen wie FlowCountry am Geisskopf, das macht einfach Laune ohne Ende!!

Aber auch auf Strecken mit richtig viel Bremswellen spürt man schon, dass es den Hinterbau ziemlich ans Limit bringt, wenn man viel Speed hat.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2011)

Macht beides Spaß! Ich bevorzuge aber das dicke Rad, da es meine mangelnde Fahrtechnik etwas kompensieren kann 

Ich find, dass das wendige 301 die Technik schult und dadurch, dass es leichter zu bewegen ist, agiler wirkt. Sowohl in der Luft, als auch am Boden aber es verzeiht viel weniger schlechte Landungen oder falsch gewählte Linien, trotz nominell ähnlichem Federweg.


----------



## RaceFace67 (10. Oktober 2011)

aktueller aufbau - jetzt mit 36er Van - weiter sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2011)

36er VAN von 2012?
Berichte doch bitte mal von deinen Fahreindrücken.
Interessiere mich auch für das teil.
Macht die beschichtung bei der VAN nochmal einen Unterschied zur unbeschichteten Ausführung?


----------



## Lhafty (10. Oktober 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Macht beides Spaß! Ich bevorzuge aber das dicke Rad, da es meine mangelnde Fahrtechnik etwas kompensieren kann
> 
> Ich find, dass das wendige 301 die Technik schult und dadurch, dass es leichter zu bewegen ist, agiler wirkt. Sowohl in der Luft, als auch am Boden aber es verzeiht viel weniger schlechte Landungen oder falsch gewählte Linien, trotz nominell ähnlichem Federweg.



So ist es! Ich war gestern mit Fabian Arzberger unterwegs und da mal wieder sehr viel über richtige Linienwahl gelernt und wie viel mehr Spaß (und Geschwindigkeit) man da hat. Eigentlich sollte man jede Strecke erstmal ablaufen und dann fahren. Macht beim Alpencross bestimmt gaaaanz viel Spaß! 
Mal sehen, an sich liebe ich die Agilität des 301 schon sehr. Das ist auch so empfindlich, dass selbst die fette Coil Lyrik da schon massiv eingreift.
Die echten DH Strecken interessieren mich auch wenig, die sind meist so rumpelig, dass sie nur mit einem Big Bike Spaß bringen. Nein, das für mich ideale Rad hätte Gewicht, Optik und Aufbau des 301 und den Hinterbau des SX Trail.


----------



## rayc (10. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Aufbau!
Die Beschränkung auf "zwei" Farben gefällt mir.
Der schwarze Hebel setzt sich schön ab.

@schulte69, schön beschrieben.
Ich mag das 301 lieber. Das 901 verzeiht eher Fehler und verführt zum Schnellfahren. Aber ich mag die Verspieltheit des 301 lieber. 
Ich komme mit dem 301 in kleinräumigen engen verblockten Passagen einfach besser zurecht. Liegt wohl am höheren Tretlager (im Sag), kürzeren Radstand und geringeren Gewicht.
Aber jeder wie er mag.

ray


----------



## RaceFace67 (10. Oktober 2011)

nee, ist ne 2011er, soweit ich weiss. Mit der Beschichtung: das kann ich schlecht vergleichen, ich bin noch keine Van ohne gefahren...


----------



## Lhafty (10. Oktober 2011)

rayc schrieb:


> . Liegt wohl am höheren Tretlager (im Sag), kürzeren Radstand und geringeren Gewicht.
> Aber jeder wie er mag.
> 
> ray



Ach, das ist mir gestern extrem aufgefallen. Mit der Lyrik ist mir komischerweise das Tretlager deutlich zu tief! Vielleicht auch das ein Argument für die 160er Hebel.

@ratzefatze: Der Aufbau ist wirklich schön, aber mich schaudert es jedesmall, warum die die wunderschöne Linie des Rahmens bei den Lackierten mit diesem riesigen Schriftzug verunstaltet haben.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (10. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 36er VAN von 2012?
> Berichte doch bitte mal von deinen Fahreindrücken.
> Interessiere mich auch für das teil.
> Macht die beschichtung bei der VAN nochmal einen Unterschied zur unbeschichteten Ausführung?


Ich würde mir einbilden, dass es etwas weniger Losbrechmoment hat als alles was ich vorher gefahren bin..., wenn man sich die Tauchrohre so ansieht, wenn sie vom Regen nass sind, dann ist das bei meiner, als ob die gewachst sind und ie Feuchtigkeit abperlt ohne, dass ein merklicher Ölfilm darauf befindet. Das kann Einbildung sein, aber wenn nicht, dann isset gut 


Lhafty schrieb:


> So ist es! Ich war gestern mit Fabian Arzberger unterwegs und da mal wieder sehr viel über richtige Linienwahl gelernt und wie viel mehr Spaß (und Geschwindigkeit) man da hat. Eigentlich sollte man jede Strecke erstmal ablaufen und dann fahren. Macht beim Alpencross bestimmt gaaaanz viel Spaß!
> Mal sehen, an sich liebe ich die Agilität des 301 schon sehr.


Ja genau! So ist es, ich hatte überlegt mein 301 zu verkaufen aber das ist einfach ein sehr gutes Rad und passt mir einfach sehr gut. Es kann alles ein bischen aber am besten ists für singletraillastige, technische Ausfahrten. Da kann man auch ne Doppelbrücke vorn einschrauben, der Character des Rads ändert sich (zum Glück) nicht wesentlich.


rayc schrieb:


> @schulte69, schön beschrieben.
> Ich mag das 301 lieber. Das 901 verzeiht eher Fehler und verführt zum Schnellfahren. Aber ich mag die Verspieltheit des 301 lieber.
> Ich komme mit dem 301 in kleinräumigen engen verblockten Passagen einfach besser zurecht. Liegt wohl am höheren Tretlager (im Sag), kürzeren Radstand und geringeren Gewicht.
> Aber jeder wie er mag.
> ...


Ich glaub, damit ist ja auch genau die Zielgruppe getroffen. Wäre ja auch nicht zielführend für LV, wenn sie sich Konkurrenz im eigenen Haus schaffen.


----------



## jestersrace (10. Oktober 2011)

hab am WE mein MK8 ein bisserl "runderneuert" 







neu sind alle roten Teile, Tune Laufräder und die Rock Shox Revelation World Cup

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jestersrace (10. Oktober 2011)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Da ich langsam zu alt zum schnell fahren werde und Bikepark wegen Verletzung erstmal abgemeldet ist hier mein neues Spielzeug.
> 901 Rahmen liegt im keller und wird verkauft.



Schaut mir verdammt nach nordkette aus !?


----------



## Schreiner (10. Oktober 2011)

Und mir wurde es als liteville verkauft. ;-)


----------



## der-gute (10. Oktober 2011)

es war ne art kette
um den hals getragen
;-)

nordkettenbahn ja
nordkettenpark nein
hihi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. Oktober 2011)

jestersrace schrieb:


> hab am WE mein MK8 ein bisserl "runderneuert"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SAUBER!

Was wiegt es so?


----------



## jestersrace (11. Oktober 2011)

12.15kg so wie abgebildet.
Ich bekomme diese Woche noch den XTR Zahnkranz, der den verschlissenen XT Kranz ersetzt... ich sag mal 12kg geradeaus 
Nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen - ich bin kein weight weenie


----------



## crashkid (11. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> vermutlich machst du das gleiche falsch wie ich (zumindest koennte man das bei den
> zahlen vermuten). sag bescheid, wenn du eine "richtige" waage gefunden hast.



Die Waage passt! 

Teileliste: 
- XX 9fach cassette
- lyrik solo air mit X20
- middleburn kurbel (super leicht)
- reset innenlager
- connex kette
- X0 9fach Schaltwerk
- TA KettenblÃ¤tter
- latexschlÃ¤uche
- XX 185mm scheibe hinten
- X0 schifter
- sudpin III pedal

Der Rest ist sichtbar / schon erzÃ¤hlt! oder? 


Minion VR exo 1ply 60a gibtâs - ist gut!
Minion VR exo 1ply 42a kommt - ist noch besser 
Vorteil von der 2ply Version ist, dass auch bei sehr geringen Luftdruck die Seitenwand / Karkasse noch stabil / stabiler bleibt und nicht (so schnell) wegknickt!
Und wie Scylla schon gesagt hat,  die Kleben und das ist gut so


----------



## thetourist (11. Oktober 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> ....
> - lyrik solo air mit X20
> ....



Wo bekommt man eigentlich so ne X20 her?


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> Die Waage passt!
> 
> Teileliste:



Danke 
erklärt so einiges... 
Die Middleburn-Kurbel taugt bzw. lässt sich problemlos montieren?


----------



## supasini (11. Oktober 2011)

Jo, die X20 interessiert mich auch: da bin ich schon seit 2009, als ich sie an Michis Mk8 Proto gesehen hab, scharf drauf: wie kommt man da dran? (ich würde vier nehmen: zwei für 32mm Revelation und Pike, eine für 35mm Lyrik und eine für 40mm Totem )

oder passt einfach in die Lyrik die MaxleDH aus der Boxxer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (11. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> oder passt einfach in die Lyrik die MaxleDH aus der Boxxer?!



ja!


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2011)

Gewichtsdifferenz zur Maxle Light?


----------



## thetourist (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier eine 2010 Rock Shox Maxle Lite Dh 20mm Achse, ob bei der 2011/12er auch das Innenleben (Schnellspann-Achse) wie bei der alten Maxle Lite vor 2011 entfallen ist, kann ich nicht sagen. 






Ein Überblick:


----------



## scylla (11. Oktober 2011)

Danke 

Somit gewinnt man ja absolut gar nichts mit der Maxle DH. Die Light wiegt 20g weniger!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. Oktober 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Somit gewinnt man ja absolut gar nichts mit der Maxle DH. Die Light wiegt 20g weniger!



aufgeräumter siehts halt aus, also zumindest ein Optikgewinn


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Oktober 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> aufgeräumter siehts halt aus, also zumindest ein Optikgewinn


stimmt aber ich bleib dann lieber doch bei der Maxle light
da muss ich wenigstens kein Werkzeug suchen, wenn ich das Bike in die Auto-Innenhalterung setzen will wozu das VR raus muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashkid (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

die Middleburn-Kurbel taugt / ist wie fürs 301 gemacht (leicht und stabil!)
die Montage war kein Prob, aber das behaupten die die zusehen immer !

die X20-Achse bekommt man leider (noch?) nicht. 
Nur einige Test-/Teamfahrer aus dem "Liteville-Umfeld" kommen bisher in den Genuss! 
Nachteil: verliere meinen Garantieanspruch gegenüber RockShox

Die Gewichtersparnis liegt bei ca.50g zu meiner alten Maxle Achse (Orginal aus 2010er Lyrik solo air!)

ride on
gruss tobi


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2011)

Kann das bitte mal jemand def. bestätigen dass die Maxle Lite DH der Boxxer in die Lyrik passt ?

Bike.Components.de meinte auf meine Nachfrage hin ganz klar "nein passt nicht" !!!

Bild davon in ner Lyrik verbaut wäre auch schön.


----------



## der-gute (12. Oktober 2011)

Lyrik und Boxxer haben das selbe Casting in 35mm


----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2011)

Warum deklariert Rock Shox die Maxle Lite DH dann ausdrücklich für die Boxxer ?

Fährt das Teil jemand in der Lyrik oder sind das alles nur Vermutungen ?


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Oktober 2011)

Werds für euch mal umstecken und probieren ...muß aber jetzt dann erstmal in die Arbei...bähhh

G.


----------



## knicksiknacksi (12. Oktober 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Fährt das Teil jemand in der Lyrik oder sind das alles nur Vermutungen ?



was glaubst du warum ich ja geschrieben habe....


----------



## Schreiner (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab das in Innsbruck auch neulich in ner Lyrik gesehen und hat mir Optisch super gefallen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Oktober 2011)

crashkid schrieb:


> ...
> die X20-Achse bekommt man leider (noch?) nicht.
> Nur einige Test-/Teamfahrer aus dem "Liteville-Umfeld" kommen bisher in den Genuss!
> Nachteil: verliere meinen Garantieanspruch gegenüber RockShox...



Hey Tobi, ich kann mir denken, dass du angehalten wurdest nicht viel darüber zu schreiben bzw. zu reden.
Eine einfache Frage hätte ich trotzdem dazu:
Kann man sein Casting selbst modifizieren um eine X20 zu fahren oder eher nicht (zwecks Spezialwerkzeug, linke Hände o.ä.)


----------



## supasini (12. Oktober 2011)

für die X20 muss m.W. das Gewinde auf der linken Seite neu geschnitten werden (größer). Ein Rückrüsten auf Maxle ist dann nicht mehr möglich.
Hatte mich auch schon als Testfahrer für das System anerboten, aber leider war ich nicht "geeignet"


----------



## MG (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wir fahren die X20 in unseren Lyrics, Totems und Boxxer seit ca. 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Wir haben die Gabeln mit den X20 Achsen sogar prüfen lassen.
Im Moment sind wir im Gespräch mit verschiedenen Gabelherstellern und wollen deshalb noch ein bisschen abwarten. 
Aber prinzipiell würden wir die X20 Achsen schon gerne zum Nachrüsten anbieten.
Der Umbau einer RockShocks dauert nur 2-3 Minuten, die X20 Achse wiegt übrigens 49g.
Ich vermute dass sich die nächsten paar Wochen was tut ...
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. Oktober 2011)

Dann wart ich noch bissl bevor ich mir ne Maxle Lite DH kaufe (sollte die überhaupt passen ).

Wo und wie würde dann das Umrüsten der Lyrik auf X20 ablaufen ?


----------



## MG (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
das ist u.a. ein Punkt der noch geklärt werden muss.
Mehr kann ich Euch aber leider nicht sagen.
Viele Grüße,
Michi Grätz


----------



## ollo (13. Oktober 2011)

zumindest kann man sie schon bei X Fusion als X 20 oder X 15 sehen 

http://www.xfusionshox.com/product


----------



## Bumble (13. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich kommt das Teil dann auch, genau wie bei der X-12, ohne den Hebel, nicht dass mein quitschgelber Syntace Inbus unter Arbeitsmangel leidet.


----------



## crashkid (13. Oktober 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wir fahren die X20 in unseren Lyrics, Totems und Boxxer seit ca. 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.
> Wir haben die Gabeln mit den X20 Achsen sogar prüfen lassen.
> Im Moment sind wir im Gespräch mit verschiedenen Gabelherstellern und wollen deshalb noch ein bisschen abwarten.
> ...



danke Michi


der Syntace Key hat seinen Stammplatz im Kofferraum


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn es nicht fertig ist und zusammengeschustert, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte zu fahren....man ignoriere also bitte die Kurbel aus den 90ern, die zu kurze Bremsleitung am Daempfer und den fehlenden Umwerfer.
Jedoch zaehle ich mich nun ebenfalls Stolz zu den Liteville Besitzern!


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2011)

Das nenne ich mal Sattelüberhöhung!
Sieht schon im Stand schnell aus - viel Spaß damit!


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Oktober 2011)

auf jeden fall mal, wenn ich das richtig sehe, eine der solidesten (dauernutzung) gabeln am markt. marzocchi um 2003/2004, richtig?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. Oktober 2011)

eher eine Manitou oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (17. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> eher eine Manitou oder ?



Klar....ne R7... würde ich sagen


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich will auch mal wieder neues Cockpit, Laufräder und abgerissene Kettenführung:





[/url][/IMG]
Wenn die wieder montiert wird, gibts die richtige Seite in schön...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> und abgerissene Kettenführung:



eine SCS !? 
oder was anderes ?


----------



## Schreiner (17. Oktober 2011)

War wohl ne Bionicon oder ein Eigenbau in die Richtung siehe sein Fotoalbum.

SCS abreißen brauchst gleich nen neuen Hinterbau


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Oktober 2011)

Sattelueberhoehung ist zu extrem, muss ne andere Gabel rein, 120er Federweg und laengerer Schaft. Ist ne Manitou MRD R7 Carbon.
Ich konnte es wie gesagt einfach nicht abwarten und hab alles vom Ari drangeklatscht.
Der finale Aufbau wird um einiges anders sein und bei weitem schwerer.
Jedoch, so wie es da steht 9,99kg.


----------



## röma (17. Oktober 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht fertig ist und zusammengeschustert, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte zu fahren....man ignoriere also bitte die Kurbel aus den 90ern, die zu kurze Bremsleitung am Daempfer und den fehlenden Umwerfer.
> Jedoch zaehle ich mich nun ebenfalls Stolz zu den Liteville Besitzern!



ich hatte in einem anderen faden mal behauptet ich würde nicht über bilder anderer Leute meckern, aber bei diesen bildern muss man schon dazuschreiben was darauf zu sehen ist. 

viel spass damit,

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> eine SCS !?
> oder was anderes ?



Keine Panik, ich ärger mich mit der Bionicon rum...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Keine Panik, ich ärger mich mit der Bionicon rum...



ich habe versucht mir die krassesten Fahrmanöver vorzustellen. Also solche, bei denen man eine SCS kaputt bekommt aber selbst noch heile genug ist um hier im Forum was zu schreiben


----------



## Erich17 (17. Oktober 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht fertig ist und zusammengeschustert, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten konnte zu fahren....man ignoriere also bitte die Kurbel aus den 90ern, die zu kurze Bremsleitung am Daempfer und den fehlenden Umwerfer.
> Jedoch zaehle ich mich nun ebenfalls Stolz zu den Liteville Besitzern!




Bitte entschuldige, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten oder dich beleidigen 
wollen, aber das ist die reinste Beleidigung und Vergewaltigung eines 
Liteville's das ich je gesehen habe.
Wäre ästhetischer gewesen, du hättest deine Freude für dich behalten 
und erst Fotos gepostet wenn dein Aufbau fertig ist. So aber grenzt es 
schon an Erniedrigung an alle anderen Liteville-Faher, die ihr "Heiligtum"
mit all ihrer Liebe aufbauen und versuchen es zu einem wahren Traum 
zu machen.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. Oktober 2011)

Man kann es auch übertreiben.... wenn man sich durch ein Bild eines fremden Bikes in seiner Ehre verletzt fühlt, dann hat man sicher andere Probleme als eben dieses Bild.  

@dogdaysunrise: 

wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Errungenschaft. Macht mit 120 mm Federweg noch viel mehr Spaß. Probier auch mal einen kürzeren Vorbau, ich bin mittlerweile von 120, 105, 90 auf 75 mm im "CC-Aufbau" mit 120 mm FW vorne.


----------



## röma (17. Oktober 2011)

erich, einfach mal tief durchatmen..... leiteville beleidigt.....


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Oktober 2011)

DAS dokumentiert doch wie geil man aufs fahren sein kann! Was kann einem Liteville besseres passieren als ein Besitzer der richtig bock drauf hat (es nicht nur fürs Forum und die Vitrine aufzubauen...)?

edith meint, dass es bei dem einen oder anderen User ästhetischer gewesen wäre mehr zu fahren...


----------



## NoMütze (17. Oktober 2011)

Oha, was rauchst du denn für Zeugs, Erich 

@dogdaysunrise hat jedenfalls mal das Wesentliche am LV verstanden:

Es ist NIE fertig


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten oder dich beleidigen
> wollen, aber das ist die reinste Beleidigung und Vergewaltigung eines
> Liteville's das ich je gesehen habe.
> Wäre ästhetischer gewesen, du hättest deine Freude für dich behalten
> ...





ich geh jetzt gleich in den Keller und  mein LV an !
vorher zünde ich noch je ein Dutzend Kerzen für Michi und Jo an


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt gleich in den Keller und  mein LV an !
> vorher zünde ich noch je ein Dutzend Kerzen für Michi und Jo an



Und nochmal 3 Rosenkränze extra beten, für die Blasphemie.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Oktober 2011)

Ach Herrje!?!?!?!?

Erich, wie ich sehe bist Du auch schon etwas aelter (wie ich), deswegen macht es mich umso stutziger, dass Du so etwas schreibst!

Wie geschrieben, habe ich um es endlich fahren zu koennen und weil ich es wie ein kleines Kind nicht mehr abwarten konnte einfach zusammengeklatscht.
Und ich hab "geklatscht" geschrieben, weil es auch so gemeint ist.

Wenn Du Dir mal in meinem Album mein Ari anschaust, muesstest Du eigentlich sehen, wieviel Liebe und Liebe zum Detail in meinen Aufbauten steckt.






Am Ende soll das 301 ganz, ganz anders aussehen. Es wird zwar ein Marathonbike mit tendez zu All Mountain, jedoch wird es ganz anders als es da gezeigt wird.
LRS
Gabel
Vorbau
Lenker
Reifen
Kurbel
Kassette
Bremsen und mehr
wird alles noch gewechselt!!!!

Ich habe mich halt so gefreut stolzer Besitzer zu sein und konnte ein posting nicht abwarten und weil ich schon so lange von einem Liteville Traeume!

Bei allen anderen Bedanke ich mich fuer den Zuspruch, das Verstaendniss und die Begruessung hier im LV Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Und nochmal 3 Rosenkränze extra beten, für die Blasphemie.



und für das bedingt durch den Wegfall des 101 leider notgedrungene fremdgehen beim HT Rahmen werde ich mich selbst auspeitschen


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (17. Oktober 2011)

Na dann traue ich mich nach den ersten Runden mit meinem Flachland-Liteville auch mal hier rein ... und sage gleichzeitig mal hallo!





Die aktuell verbauten TA-Blätter begleiten Kette & Kassette noch bis zur Verschleißgrenze, danach werden im Frühjahr mit dem neuen Antrieb auch die Originalblätter montiert.


----------



## Erich17 (17. Oktober 2011)

Hmmmm,

ich habe lediglich MEINE MEINUNG dazu abgegeben - darf man das nicht ????

Und ich habe es EXTRA dazugeschrieben.

Dann sollte es kein Forum sein !

Wenn man dann angeschuldigt wird " was rauchst du fÃ¼r Zeug " finde ich das einfach grenzwertig und auch unverschÃ¤mt !!!


Obwohl ich keinem irgend eine Rechenschaft schuldig bin, werde ich auch meine BegrÃ¼ndung zu dem "zusammengeschustertem 301 " hier abgeben, warum ich das so dargestellte 301 fÃ¼r eine Vergewaltigung finde.

Ich arbeite hart fÃ¼r mein Geld und habe mir mein 301 hart erspart - ja ich habe dafÃ¼r sogar von meinem anderen Hobby was verkauft um das 301 so zusammen  zu bekommen wie ich es wollte. Ich hÃ¤tte auch mein ganzes Zeigs von meinem Alltags Cube runterreissen kÃ¶nnen - nein, ICH finde dass ein Liteville ein ganz besonderes Rad ist, das auch entsprechend gute Teile bekommen soll. FÃ¼r mich wÃ¤re das so , als ob man auf ein Luxusauto runderneuerte Hangching Reifen montieren wÃ¼rde !!!  
FÃ¼r mich ist ein Liteville ein ganz besonderes Rad - ich habe auch noch ein Stumpi der 4800,-â¬ gekostet hat - aber das Liteville ist fÃ¼r mich noch EDLER und SPEZIELLER !!!
Und darum ist es MEINE MEINUNG, die ich hier kund getan habe und finde es geradezu unverschÃ¤mt, mir dann sagen lassen zu mÃ¼ssen, was fÃ¼r Zeugs ich rauche. 
Ich vertrage Kritik, nur nicht in solcher Form !
Man kann gerne zu mir sagen - Erich ich kann jetzt deine Meinung nicht teilen, ich finde das in Ordnung was er da gemacht hat - o.K. aber mir indirekt zu sagen : "Hat der einen Vollschlag" - das ist nicht mein Niveau.

Na ja,  lassen wir es.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

auch das 301 ist nur ein Fahrrad !


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch das 301 ist nur ein Fahrrad !



eins unter vielen...








...mittlerweile sind auch alle fahrbereit - hab aber kein Bild davon.
Wenn ich Zeit hab, dann fahre ich lieber als Bilda zu machen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Oktober 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> ich habe lediglich MEINE MEINUNG dazu abgegeben - darf man das nicht ????
> 
> ...



Lustig, Du machst mich voll an und machst mir mein Rad runter und dann bist Du beleidigt weil einer sagt was Du rauchst! Unglaublich!
Ich persoenlich fand Dein Kommentar Grenzwertig und unverschaemt mir Gegenueber und das ist und war es auch!

Ich bin dir ebenfalls keine Rechenschaft schuldig und habe mich trotzdem und nun wohl anscheinend total unsinnigerweise gerechtfertigt. Verstanden hast Du es ja immer noch nicht.

Ich vertrage ebenfalls Kritik, aber eben nicht in Deiner Form, vor allem wenn ich gross erklaere warum und wieso und das man das bitte uebersehen soll und das es nicht so bleibt, sondern eine Voruebergehende Loesung ist.
Was passt Dir eigentlich an meinen Teilen nicht, ist kein einziges Ritchey oder Bontrager Teil dran und nichts unter XTR oder XO??? In Deinem Album sehe ich aber Ritchey und XT an Deinem Liteville Ferrari!?
Das zeigt mir ganz einfach das Du keinerlei Ahnung hast welche Teile ich da dran habe!!!!
...abgesehen von dem Fakt, dass sie optisch und teils Einsatzzweckmaessig nicht ins Bild passen.....

Dein Vergleich hinkt mMn ebenfalls sehr, da ich sofort den Ferrari mit Winterreifen fahren wuerde, nur um ihn mal zu fahren und zu erleben.
Das spaeter richtige Schlappen draufkommen ist ja wohl klar.

Jetzt rechtfertige ich mich schon wieder, aber das ist auch das allerletzte was ich dazu hier von mir gebe, auf meine PN hast Du ja nichtmal genantwortet, sonst haetten wir das naemlich da einfach regeln koennen, anstatt hier.

Ich muss, man glaubt es kaum, ebenfalls fuer mein Geld arbeiten und habe mir den Rahmen ebenfalls zusammengespart.
Es tut mir unendlich leid, (.....nicht wirklich.......) wenn ich dann die Teile von einem anderen Rad runterrupfe um den neuen Rahmen zu testen und das wahrscheinlich an einem der letzten schoenen Herbsttage bei superschoenem Wetter und nicht einige weitere Monate warte bis ich alle Teile zusammenhabe. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> eins unter vielen...




*looool*


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Oktober 2011)

Haaaa! Wie geil!!! Irgendwann hab ich auch mal so einen Fuhrpark!


----------



## Erich17 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich brauche nichts "hintenherum" über eine PM zu regeln - ich gebe meine Meinung ab und dazu stehe ich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

@dogdaysunrise
mach dir nichts draus. hier solltest du dir besser sofort ein dickes fell wachsen lassen 
ich finde es jedenfalls das schönste "kompliment", das man einem fahrrad-rahmen machen kann, wenn man so scharf darauf ist, ihn zu fahren 
es gibt menschen, die legen aufs fahren wert, und andere, die aufs sehen wert legen. erstere sind mir sympathischer


----------



## Frogfisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist es auch egal was andere denken, ich hab ein 301 fürs biken das darf auch dreckig sein


----------



## Lhafty (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde es auch schei$$e, Erich ob seines Post zu unterstellen, dass er etwas geraucht hat. Es ist doch klar herauszulesen, dass er gestern komplett besoffen war   @dogdaysunrise: saustark, weitermachen, genau richtig!


----------



## Schreiner (18. Oktober 2011)

Man muss sehr wenig Freude am leben haben wenn man ein Stück Alu so anbetet.


----------



## Sunset (18. Oktober 2011)

@erich17 deine meldungen sind ehrlich nur noch ... 
es handelt sich hier um ein bike, mit dem jeder auf seine art und weise eine menge spass hat! leute wie dogdaysunrise haben sehr wohl einen sehr hohen anspruch an ihre bikes. solltest deine zeit sinnvoller mit deinem geliebte biken on the road verbringen, als solche peinlichen meldungen von dir zu geben.

die ausrede, mit "meiner meinung" zieht hier nicht. du solltest hier eher mal an deinem grudsatzgedanken arbeiten!

schade, wie es hier, im lv forum mittlerweile abgeht.


----------



## rayc (18. Oktober 2011)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Mir ist es auch egal was andere denken, ich hab ein 301 fürs biken das darf auch dreckig sein





Nächstes Mal nimmst du aber auch ein Schlammbad und nicht nur dein 301. 

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Oktober 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Man kann gerne zu mir sagen - Erich ich kann jetzt deine Meinung nicht teilen



Erich..., ich kann Deine Meinung jetzt nicht teilen!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Oktober 2011)

Danke an alle nochmal für den Zuspruch und die netten Worte, das freut mich und so fühle ich mich hier auch wohl. 
Vielen Dank!!!
Erich und ich haben es per PN geklärt, alles in Butter und ich poste dann Bilder wenn es so fertig aufgebaut ist , wie ich es mir vorstelle und Artgerecht.


----------



## Frogfisch (18. Oktober 2011)

Die Jacke *steht* hinter dem Fotografen



rayc schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal nimmst du aber auch ein Schlammbad und nicht nur dein 301.
> 
> ray


----------



## Zara Bernard (18. Oktober 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Ich brauche nichts "hintenherum" über eine PM zu regeln - ich gebe meine Meinung ab und dazu stehe ich !



Nicht gleich anwischerln, Erich.
Du teilst ja auch aus, also mußt du auch einstecken.
Viel Spaß im Liteville-Forum!


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

Erich17 schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Liteville ein ganz besonderes Rad



darauf können wir uns glaub ich alle einigen?

auch, wenn beim ein- oder anderen vor der eisdiele vielleicht kein hahn danach krähen würde und die stylepolizei schon mal einen strafzettel schreibt... da oben sind sie doch alle ganz besonders. und zwar nicht für diejenigen, die zuschauen, sondern genau für denjenigen, der es hochgeschleppt hat und nachher wieder runter fahren darf.
oder?





und jetzt ist wieder gut?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

schaut die stylepolizei auch auf das reifenprofil?


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schaut die stylepolizei auch auf das reifenprofil?



mit sicherheit... du hast schon mal 5 minuspunkte 
aber das sind peanuts gegen ein rad der falschen marke


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Oktober 2011)

Watt fährst Du eigentlich Andreas? Immer noch, wie es Dein Name vermuten lässt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja, aber seit Samstag steht noch ein E1 im Keller.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch! Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

noch kein Probefahrt gemacht.
Wird erst zerlegt, getaped, geschmiert und anschließend modifiziert wieder aufgebaut.
Der Hinterbau macht einen potenten Eindruck.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man ihn mit dem X1 vergleichen kann, und der klappt super.


----------



## kippi (18. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja, aber seit Samstag steht noch ein E1 im Keller.



Oh, ein "Red Deer"
Zu dem hätte ich ganz gerne einen kleinen Infobericht.
601 und E1, nen netter Vergleich.
Um hier keine Blasphemieschreie anzustacheln, auch gerne per PM 
Ist bei mir auch in der engeren Wahl.

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## Spirit_Moon (18. Oktober 2011)

Die E1 werden doch atm bei S-Tec verramscht. Als Winterbike sicher ganz nett.


----------



## röma (18. Oktober 2011)

ist das eigentlich auch als E2 zu haben? nicht das ich auf plastik stehe, wollte nur einen beflissenen klingenden beitag schreiben 

grüsse, marc


----------



## KaskiaRacing (18. Oktober 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> noch kein Probefahrt gemacht.
> Wird erst zerlegt, getaped, geschmiert und anschließend modifiziert wieder aufgebaut.
> Der Hinterbau macht einen potenten Eindruck.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man ihn mit dem X1 vergleichen kann, und der klappt super.



Jo, das macht Sinn. Mein Scratch war ab Werk eine Schlamperei..., unglaublich! Leitungen gefühlte vier Meter lang, Lager trocken (wusste garnicht, dass man die so kaufen kann  , gestern hab ich in Willingen drei!!! Kettenblattschrauben verloren...naja...

Viel Spaß mit Deinem schicken Rotwild! Sieht gut aus, sehr gut sogar!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. Oktober 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Oh, ein "Red Deer"
> Zu dem hätte ich ganz gerne einen kleinen Infobericht.
> 601 und E1, nen netter Vergleich.
> Um hier keine Blasphemieschreie anzustacheln, auch gerne per PM
> ...



Fährt ziemlich geil!
Hier meine beiden Aufbauten :









Habe das E1 auch erstmal zerlegt und  mit rumliegenden Teilen aufgebaut um eine Probefahrt zu machen.

Kann jetzt bei der Diskusion dt 212 im 301 mitsprechen.
E1 ist wirklich sehr potent!
Aber auch ganz einfach zu beschreiben : das was man am mit dem 301 super perfekt (160mm) berg auf fahren kann muss man halt berg ab an performence hergeben.
Das E1 lässt sich auch noch gut berg auf kurbeln....aber das ist schon ne ganze Ecke schwerer. Also man lässt mehr Körner.
Dafür läuft es halt Berg ab echt Sahne weich


----------



## waxtomwax (18. Oktober 2011)

Das meint der Erich tatsächlich ernst?
Ich find' mein MK8 geiler als alle anderen .
Aber das ist doch immer noch ein Sport- und Spaßgerät.
Vielleicht sollte ich meins mal in Pink lackieren lassen...


----------



## blitzfitz (18. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Fährt ziemlich geil!
> Hier meine beiden Aufbauten :



Was ist das denn für eine Farbe? Sieht anodisiert aus, oder?

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. Oktober 2011)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Farbe? Sieht anodisiert aus, oder?
> 
> Ciao,
> Ralf



Japp, eloxiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mein E1 ist fast komplett gestrippt, ohne jegliche Probefahrt.
Hat mir gezeigt, dass eigentlich alles soweit korrekt montiert war, sogar gefettet.
Aber Schrauben usw. sind trocken.
Die Edelstahlager habe ich noch nicht geöffnet.


----------



## gremlino (19. Oktober 2011)

sehr sehr schöne Farbe das Grün!


----------



## kippi (19. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Habe das E1 auch erstmal zerlegt und  mit rumliegenden Teilen aufgebaut um eine Probefahrt zu machen.
> 
> Kann jetzt bei der Diskusion dt 212 im 301 mitsprechen.
> E1 ist wirklich sehr potent!
> ...




Das 301 geb ich auch nicht her! Brauch ja nen Rad um meine Trikots zu tragen 
Aber für das 601 wär das vielleicht ne alternative!
Ein Vergleich dazu wär schön! Wer hat die Möglichkeit?

Muss mal irgendwo eine Probefahrt machen.

Welche Rahmengröße hast Du? Deine Körpergröße?

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## jimpie (19. Oktober 2011)

Mein Mk-8 aus Belgie.


----------



## röma (19. Oktober 2011)

jimpie, schöner forums-konsens (bis auf die gabel) was du da gebaut hast, meins ist mit ähnlichen komponenten aufgebaut  

viel spass damit, marc


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (19. Oktober 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Das 301 geb ich auch nicht her! Brauch ja nen Rad um meine Trikots zu tragen
> Aber für das 601 wär das vielleicht ne alternative!
> Ein Vergleich dazu wär schön! Wer hat die Möglichkeit?
> 
> ...



Fahre so wohl im 301 als auch im E1 einen L Rahmen.
Bin 1,85 und habe SL 90
Das E1 kannst du gerne mal im Deister probefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (20. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Fahre so wohl im 301 als auch im E1 einen L Rahmen.
> Bin 1,85 und habe SL 90
> Das E1 kannst du gerne mal im Deister probefahren!



Na das is doch mal ne Ansage! Test auf passendem Terrain?
Das 601 hab ich dort schon gefahren, geht ganz gut, vor allem Flüsterleise!!

Wenn meine Rotznase ausgetropft ist, komm ich gern darauf zurück. Dann nehmen wir noch nen 601 mit und haben den ersten Test 
Danke


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil, jimpie!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (20. Oktober 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Na das is doch mal ne Ansage! Test auf passendem Terrain?
> Das 601 hab ich dort schon gefahren, geht ganz gut, vor allem Flüsterleise!!
> 
> Wenn meine Rotznase ausgetropft ist, komm ich gern darauf zurück. Dann nehmen wir noch nen 601 mit und haben den ersten Test
> Danke



Na das hört sich doch geil an!

Da lade ich dann noch meine Bikekumpels mitm Jimbo und nem Helius AM ein.
DAS WIRD EIN SPASS!!!!!!


----------



## Shore (21. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

hat evlt. jemand Bilder von nem schönen Raw ?
Mich würd mal der look von dem Patina interessieren nach der gewissen Zeit. 
Hammer wäre ein Vergleich (Auslieferungszustand / x-Zeit später)
Merci !


----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2011)

Neuaufbau 2010:



Sommer 2010:



Vor 3 oder 4 Wochen:




Außer an der Ausstattung sieht man nicht viel unterschied. Hab den Rahmen noch nicht behandelt oder so.


----------



## gremlino (21. Oktober 2011)

mit Schriftzügen gefällt mir das raw besser


----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2011)

Findest, ich hab die extra wieder runtergemacht. Würde sie nie mehr draufkleben.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. Oktober 2011)

> biker-wug schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Neuaufbau 2010:
> ...



schönes Radl, der Gummring am Dämpfer ist vom Kolben abgerutscht, so wild unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Shore (21. Oktober 2011)

@biker-wug: Das ging ja schnell. sieht goil aus . DANKE
Da sieht man wirklich nicht viel Unterschied. Evlt. bisserl dunkler, könnte aber auch am Foto liegen.


> Hab den Rahmen noch nicht behandelt oder so


... heißt hast gar nix mit gemacht ausser evlt. bissl saubergemacht oder ? 
willst du's noch behandlen ? 
Ist der LV Schriftzug nur ein Aufkleber zum entfernen ?
Dämpfer geht gut ?


----------



## biker-wug (21. Oktober 2011)

Viele Fragen.
Ich hab es immer wieder mal gewaschen, aber nicht mit nem Schleifschwamm behandelt, oder ähnliches.
Behandeln will ich es nicht, da hab ich weder Zeit noch Lust zu.
Der LV Aufkleber liegt bei den RAW nur dabei, hab ich selber hingeklebt und nach einem Jahr oder so, wieder abgemacht.

Dämper geht ganz gut, bin zufrieden mit dem Monarch, macht was er soll. So wild war es an dem Tag eigentlich nicht, kann auch sein, dass er so runtergerutscht ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shore (21. Oktober 2011)

Perfecto.. hast mir sehr geholfen.. DANKE... jetzt weiter mit Bildern..


----------



## titanarm (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin irgendwie zu dumm ein Bild hier hochzuladen. Das Bild ist zu groß, ich will es aber nicht unbedingt komprimieren...

Im Album hab ichs aber geschafft, also hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1001725

Mein neues, erstes Liteville Version 1.0

Es ist vor ca. 3 Wochen nach mehr als 5 Monaten mit nur Problemen fertig geworden. Auf die Kurbel musste ich alleine schon statt den versprochenen 10 Tagen 3 Monate warten.

Das Bike hat vorne und hinten 140mm Federweg. Bitte nicht nach dem Gewicht fragen, ich habe gerade keine Waage zur Verfügung. Wahrscheinlich, hoffentlich so um die 12,5 kg. Vielleicht hat ja mein Händler eine Waage ...

Die Lefty wurde übrigens extra matt schwarz gepulvert, damit sie optimal zum Rahmen passt. Sonst gibt es natürlich noch einige Teile, die man verbessern muss. Die Bremse habe ich vorerst von meinem alten Bike übernommen. In die Trichstuff Cleg 4 bin ich aber als Freiburger schon verliebt. Ich will auch irgendwann Edge Clincher Felgen kaufen ... jetzt spare ich aber erstmal auf eine gute Fräsmaschine, damit ich gewisse Teile selbst anfertigen kann. Früher oder später will ich mal einen eigenen Rahmen bauen. Aber mit 18 Jahren habe ich ja noch genügend Zeit ...


----------



## Helium (22. Oktober 2011)

Bitte


----------



## fatz (22. Oktober 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie zu dumm ein Bild hier hochzuladen. Das Bild ist zu groß, ich will es aber nicht unbedingt komprimieren...


wo ist das problem?






btw. ich find die lefty irgendwie optisch immer noch ziemlich gewoehnungsbeduerftig


----------



## bergzwerg69 (22. Oktober 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Ich bin irgendwie zu dumm ein Bild hier hochzuladen. Das Bild ist zu groß, ich will es aber nicht unbedingt komprimieren...
> 
> Im Album hab ichs aber geschafft, also hier der Link: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1001725
> 
> ...


geiles bike compliment,gefällt mir super gut wollte auf meins erst auch eine lefty bauen sieht schon schön aus!!aumen:ich bin auch zu doof um hier Fotos hochladen!!
gruss remo
www.cruschalba-lavin.ch


----------



## titanarm (22. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wo ist das problem?


 
Man muss doch auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken und dann einfach die Datei durchsuchen und auf "Hochladen" klicken, oder?

Das funktioniert aber nicht ...

Man kanns ja trotzdem sehen. Die Lefty habe ich übrigens aus 6 Gründen gewählt:
1.) Ist mal was anderes.
2.) Der Gabelservice ist um einiges besser als bei anderen Marken.
3.) Extrem wenig Wartung.
4.) Immer super Ansprechverhalten.
5.) Blockierbar! Von Federweg runtertraveln halte ich überhaupt nichts.
6.) Leicht.


----------



## fatz (22. Oktober 2011)

wenn die bilder zu gross sind, dass ihr sie hier direkt anhaengen koennt, irgendwo anders (zb die eigene 
gallery) raufladen und den link direkt zum bild mit dem image button (der mit dem berg drauf) einfuegen.
den link zum bild kriegt ihr wenn ihr rechts draufklickt und bild anzeigen oder so aenlich waehlt.

ich wollt hier keine gabeldiskussion anfangen....

edit: dein sattel sieht mir nicht so aus als wollt ich da laenger als 5 minuten drauf sitzen


----------



## ribisl (22. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Bitte



 Genial!!

nur die Kurbel taugt mir nit!
..und schwarze Bremsen wären mir auch lieber!


----------



## titanarm (22. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, dass ich jetzt nochmal nachfragen muss.
Das mit dem "Berg"-Button habe ich verstanden.

Wenn ich jetzt die URL des Bildes in meinem Album eingebe, sieht das so aus






???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sne4k (22. Oktober 2011)

Neue Teile am 301 





Nein ich putze mein Bike nicht fürs Forum, ich fahre lieber damit

MfG


----------



## thetourist (22. Oktober 2011)

Genau, und da liegt auch der Fehler. Unter deinem Bild rechts wo die Bild-Infos stehen, dort unterhalb der 3 Verlink-Felder (F Empfehlen, Tweeten, +1) findest du den Eintrag "Einbetten Mit BBCOde oder HTML", dort klickst du drauf.

Dann erscheint ein Fenster. Nun kannst du den passenden BBCode kopieren und hier einfügen. 

Ich hab jetzt mal den dritten von oben genommen.









titanarm schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich jetzt nochmal nachfragen muss.
> Das mit dem "Berg"-Button habe ich verstanden.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt die URL des Bildes in meinem Album eingebe, sieht das so aus
> ...


----------



## fatz (22. Oktober 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich jetzt nochmal nachfragen muss.
> Das mit dem "Berg"-Button habe ich verstanden.


dieser jene welche:


----------



## dre (22. Oktober 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Bitte



Schönes Ding, mit einer, für mich nicht ganz logischen, Komponentenzusammenstellung (Racesattel ./. Flatts). Oder verstehe ich da mal wieder was nicht? Was für Touren fährst du so?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem Sattel wuerd ich da gar nicht gehen, geiler Aufbau uebrigens, wenn sich der Hintern erstmal an den Speedneedle gewoehnt hat oder er ohnehin gleich passt, ist der echt super und viel komfortabler als er aussieht.

Ich hab ihn auch an meinem Race Hardtail, ans 301 sollte entweder die Marathon version oder was ganz andres, aber ich glaube ich werde auch da wieder einen Speedneedle verbauen, ich kann mit ihm  ohne Probleme 6 Stunden und mehr  im Sattel verbringen.


----------



## titanarm (22. Oktober 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, mit einer, für mich nicht ganz logischen, Komponentenzusammenstellung (Racesattel ./. Flatts). Oder verstehe ich da mal wieder was nicht? Was für Touren fährst du so?


 
Am Speedneedle mag ich das relativ harte Feedback, wenn man technisch bergauf fährt. Beim Downhill senke ich einfach die Sattelstütze ab, dann stört da nichts. Da ich ziemlich leicht bin (~68kg inkl. 7kg Gepäck) ist der Sattel auch wirklich stabil genug. Ich fahre vorwiegend alles rund um Freiburg (Kandel, Schauinsland, ...). Also viele Höhenmeter, aber auch technische Downhills, wobei ich nicht der Mega-Technik-Freak bin, aber dass kann ja noch werden. Das Bike dient mir aber auch als Zusatz-Trainingsmittel fürs Laufen, um andere Muskelgruppen zu trainieren.

Übrigens, freut es mich, dass so viele das Bike schönfinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (22. Oktober 2011)

der speedneedle wird oft unterschätzt.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Oktober 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, mit einer, für mich nicht ganz logischen, Komponentenzusammenstellung (Racesattel ./. Flatts). Oder verstehe ich da mal wieder was nicht? Was für Touren fährst du so?



Ist das nicht egal, was jeder zusammenstellt? 
Warum soll er sich mit Mehrgewicht rumschleppen wenn er mit dem Sattel zurecht kommt.


----------



## dre (22. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal, was jeder zusammenstellt?
> Warum soll er sich mit Mehrgewicht rumschleppen wenn er mit dem Sattel zurecht kommt.



Sorry, ich habe doch nichts gegen den Sattel gesagt. Den und den Komfort fahre ich selber an zwei Bikes.
Es ist doch aber sehr oft zu sehen, das solche Leichtbauteile an raceorinetierten Bikes verbaut sind und dann doch sehr oft Klickpedal montiert sind. Daher meine Frage, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (23. Oktober 2011)

dre schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe doch nichts gegen den Sattel gesagt. Den und den Komfort fahre ich selber an zwei Bikes.
> Es ist doch aber sehr oft zu sehen, das solche Leichtbauteile an raceorinetierten Bikes verbaut sind und dann doch sehr oft Klickpedal montiert sind. Daher meine Frage, mehr auch nicht.



ok, Sorry zurück 
Ich finde es auch interessant zu wissen, warum die Leuts ihre Bikes individuell zusammenbauen.
Und dazu gehört sicher auch deine berechtigte Frage (speedneedle + flats)


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2011)

Die Frage ist nicht, wenn überhaupt, "warum Seedneedle und Fläts", sondern, warum der echt schöne, teure und gute Aufbau und dann nicht die passenden Flats zum Rest.

G.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Oktober 2011)

Speedneedle.... habe ich einmal ausprobiert und für meine Anatomie recht schmerzhaft empfunden....wenn der Ars.. drauf passt, warum nicht. Ein Freund von mir fährt auf allen seinen Bikes einen Rennradsattel mit Carbondecke
falsche Flats.... *omg*
aber an die Optik der Lefty werde ich mich nie gewöhnen, egal wie gut sie funktioniert. Das Ding sieht für mich immer irgendwie kaputt aus, da fehlt einfach die Hälfte.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Speedneedle.... habe ich einmal ausprobiert und für meine Anatomie recht schmerzhaft empfunden....wenn der Ars.. drauf passt, warum nicht. Ein Freund von mir fährt auf allen seinen Bikes einen Rennradsattel mit Carbondecke
> falsche Flats.... *omg*
> aber an die Optik der Lefty werde ich mich nie gewöhnen, egal wie gut sie funktioniert. Das Ding sieht für mich immer irgendwie kaputt aus, da fehlt einfach die Hälfte.



Dann warte erstmal aufs neue MK10. Das kommt nämlich mit Einarmschwinge


----------



## titanarm (23. Oktober 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, wenn überhaupt, "warum Seedneedle und Fläts", sondern, warum der echt schöne, teure und gute Aufbau und dann nicht die passenden Flats zum Rest.
> 
> G.



Wusste ichs doch, dass das angesprochen wird. Keine Sorge, ich habe nicht vor die Flats länger zu fahren. Aber wenn will ich welche von Reset, hab aber momentan nicht das Geld dazu.  Wird aber noch, ist ja erst Version 1.0


----------



## thoralfw (23. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht egal, was jeder zusammenstellt?



danke! es nervt wirklich, dass man sich ständig für die teile rechtfertigen muss die man an sein fahrrad baut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Oktober 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Dann warte erstmal aufs neue MK10. Das kommt nämlich mit Einarmschwinge


und das zusammen mit ner Lefty......eine grauenhafte Vorstellung :kotz:
damit kannste an Halloween kleine Kinder erschrecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titanarm (24. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und das zusammen mit ner Lefty......eine grauenhafte Vorstellung :kotz:
> damit kannste an Halloween kleine Kinder erschrecken



Oh man! Immer diese endlosen Lefty-Diskussionen
Wäre echt dankbar, wenn das aufhört. Es bleibt halt Geschmackssache ..

New theme!


----------



## Wobbi (25. Oktober 2011)

für billige (aber griffige) flats habe ich vollstes verständnis. wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie neue immer nach 2-3 ausfahrten ausschauen!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2011)

Wobbi schrieb:


> für billige (aber griffige) flats habe ich vollstes verständnis. wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie neue immer nach 2-3 ausfahrten ausschauen!



Kratzer und Materialabtragungen nennen sich bei Pedalen doch Patina. Ansonsten Hauptsache leicht und haltbar statt billig

G.


----------



## Wobbi (25. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht hätte ich lieber "günstig" statt "billig" schreiben sollen.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2011)

:d

g.


----------



## zaches (31. Oktober 2011)

So, pünktlich zum goldenen Herbst is meins auch fertig. 
13,1 kg feinster Stoff


----------



## zaches (31. Oktober 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1006771


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Oktober 2011)

Hier das Bike von ^^^Zaches^^^ direktbild:


----------



## Poldidrache (31. Oktober 2011)

@titanarm: ein wirklich tolles bike, sehr geschmackvoll, die gabel noch pulver´n zu lassen  respekt !!! ...ich fahre s. 2 jahren den speedneedle - mittlerweile auch am 301er,... für mich ebenfalls eine gute kombi 

liebe grüße

p.s. die lefty ist echt fein - nur nicht wenn man/n das vorderrad dauert ausbauen muss, um das radl aus´n keller zu holen oder im wagen zu transportieren - insofern wird dieser traum mir verschlossen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (31. Oktober 2011)

Fazit nach einer Saison: Passt!
Alle Teile noch wie bei der Auslieferung im März 2011.

Oberste Priorität - Stabilität!
Wie abgebildet 16,2 kg. Bei 100kg Fahrerleergewicht ist das aber o.k.!
Dafür nur stabile Teile: Big Bettys, Downhillfelge, Hammerschmidt, KS900i, VRO Vorbau u. Lenker, Saint. 
Mir gefällts nach wie vor super gut. Vor allem das gute Gefühl, dass das Radl einfach alles mitmacht!


----------



## zaches (1. November 2011)

Danke @ dogdaysunrise, das mit der Direkteinbindung der Bilder klappt bei mir irgendwie nie....


----------



## titanarm (1. November 2011)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> @titanarm: ein wirklich tolles bike, sehr geschmackvoll, die gabel noch pulver´n zu lassen respekt !!! ...ich fahre s. 2 jahren den speedneedle - mittlerweile auch am 301er,... für mich ebenfalls eine gute kombi
> 
> liebe grüße
> 
> p.s. die lefty ist echt fein - nur nicht wenn man/n das vorderrad dauert ausbauen muss, um das radl aus´n keller zu holen oder im wagen zu transportieren - insofern wird dieser traum mir verschlossen bleiben


 
Danke, freut mich!

Du kannst deinen Traum doch erfüllen! Es gibt doch solche Naben: http://www.r2-bike.com/Leonardi-Racing-Lefty-Vorderrad-Nabe

Sind zwar ein bischen schwerer, aber dafür ist das Rad schnell demontiert!


----------



## Poldidrache (1. November 2011)

....das ist eine interessante Möglichkeit 

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## langer.andi (1. November 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> So, pünktlich zum goldenen Herbst is meins auch fertig.
> 13,1 kg feinster Stoff



Sehr schönes Bike!
Stell doch bitte mal eine Teileliste hier rein.


----------



## coastalwolf (1. November 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Fazit nach einer Saison: Passt!
> Alle Teile noch wie bei der Auslieferung im März 2011.
> 
> Oberste Priorität - Stabilität!
> ...



Sorry, aber das geht auch bei Deinem Gewicht und Deiner gesetzten Priorität deutlich leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poldidrache (1. November 2011)

Harry. schrieb:


> Mir gefällts nach wie vor super gut. Vor allem das gute Gefühl, dass das Radl einfach alles mitmacht!




...UND DAS IST DOCH DAS WICHTIGSTE


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. November 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Danke @ dogdaysunrise, das mit der Direkteinbindung der Bilder klappt bei mir irgendwie nie....



No Prob.
Einfach die addresse deines Bildes zwischen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einfuegen.
Wenn Du auf Dein Bild klickst, siehst Du unten rechts, drei groessen, klein, mittel, gross und eventuell original.
Da klickst Du dann drauf und siehst nur das Bild, oben hast Du dann die Addresse in der Adressleiste oder rechts klicken im Bild und "copy location" (browserabgaengig).
***http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/3/5/7/_/large/LV1.JPG


----------



## Harry. (1. November 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das geht auch bei Deinem Gewicht und Deiner gesetzten Priorität deutlich leichter


 
Echt???
Auf was der folgenden Teile sollte ich verzichten?

Mehrgewichte nur schnell geschätzt:

Rahmen XXL (statt z.B. L) + 0,1 kg
Hammerschmidt + 0,6 kg
Saint 203mm hinten u. vorne + 0,4 kg
Laufräder WW 36 Speichen mit Mavic 729 + 0,4 kg
VRO Vorbau u. Lenker + 0,3 kg
Reifen BigBetty + 0,4 kg
Ergon Griffe + 0,3 kg
Verstellbare KS900i + 0,3 kg
Lyric 2-step + 0,6 kg
Sattel Spezi 155mm + 0,1 kg

Ich könnte das Rad durchaus leichter machen (um 3.5 kg) nur wozu? Würde ich nicht das "gute Gefühl verlieren", dass das Bike alles mitmacht?

Ich hätte dann gleich mein bisheriges Bike (Ghost AMR) weiterfahren können. So bin ich mit dem für mich optimalen 301 sehr gut unterwegs.
Noch war ich in keiner Gruppe bergauf "der limitierende Faktor" (bergab sowieso nicht  )

Also mir fällt im Moment nichts ein, was ich ändern will. Das verbaute Zeug funktioniert einfach gut. Sowohl der DT mit 160mm oder auch das 2-step der Lyric. Lediglich die X.9 Trigger würde ich nicht mehr bestellen (aber funktionieren tun sie).

I  my Bike

Harry


----------



## brigdompteur (1. November 2011)

@zaches
schöner Aufbau,haste schon eine Runde gedreht?

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## [email protected] (1. November 2011)

@Harry
sehr sympatische Einstellung
Ich ziehe ein Sorglosrad, das Alles was ICH will mitmacht, einem Leichtbaurad vor.
Wenn ich Gewicht sparen will, kann ich bei 100kg woanders anfangen (jedenfalls ein wenig)

Wegen Galerie und so (ca. 14kg - ich hab es schon ewig nicht mehr gewogen) Der Sattel ist dran weil er passt, nicht wegen dem Gewicht.


----------



## echtorg (1. November 2011)

meines ca 13,8 kilo


----------



## hardflipper (2. November 2011)

Harrys Bike finde ich optisch grausam, [email protected] dagegen deluxe.

Auf den ersten Blick vielleicht nicht goßartig anders aber für meine Begriffe entscheiden Gewisse Details über "Sieg" oder "Niederlage". Ich will keinem was madig reden, sondern äußere lediglich meinen persönlichen Geschmack. Und letzterer ist nicht mit VRO und den Komischen Ergongriffen kompatibel. 

Dennoch viel Spass mit eueren 301ern. 

ps. Harry, vielleicht wäre ein besseres Bild direkt von der Seite vorteilhafter gewesen?


----------



## zaches (2. November 2011)

Hier nochmal mein neuer Hobel mit Teileliste:

Liteville MK8 160mm
Fox 36 Talas RLC 180mm
XTR Kurbel - noch die schöne 
Acros Innenlager
XTR Schaltung komplett
Avid Elixir Mag Bremsanlage 200/180
NC 17 Mag Pedale - werden noch gegen Nukeproof Proton Ti/Mag getauscht
KMC Light Kette
Mavic Crossmax SX 2011 LRS
Schwalbe NobbyNic 2,4 Pacestar
KS 950i Sattelstütze
Nisene Sattel
Tune Carbon Sattelklemme Würger
Syncros Vorbau
Easton Monkeybar 70 Lenker
Raceface Strafe Griffe
Kettenführung Syntace

13,1 kg komplett


----------



## Lock3 (2. November 2011)

sieht etwas arg stelzig aus...


----------



## zaches (2. November 2011)

brigdompteur schrieb:


> @zaches
> schöner Aufbau,haste schon eine Runde gedreht?
> 
> Gruß Dietmar



Danke! Ja, kleine Runde war ich schon unterwegs - geht gut das Teil 
Sehn uns vielleicht nochmal, wenn das Wetter am WE vernünftig sein sollte.
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (2. November 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Hier nochmal mein neuer Hobel mit Teileliste:
> 
> Liteville MK8 160mm
> Fox 36 RLC 180mm
> ...



Sehr schön  Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## zaches (2. November 2011)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



13,1 kg - für den Federweg nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## langer.andi (2. November 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike!
Welches Modell der 36 ist das? Float, Van oder Talas?


----------



## zaches (2. November 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike!
> Welches Modell der 36 ist das? Float, Van oder Talas?



is ne Talas 180 / 140mm


----------



## gotti (2. November 2011)

Schönes Rad.
180er Fox passt meiner Erfahrung nach gut zum 301.

Schmeiß aber die Nobbys weg.
Die haben an einem Hobel mit dem Federweg nix zu suchen.


----------



## supasini (3. November 2011)

genau: das Gewicht ist geil, aber mit richtigen Reifen (z.B. Fat Albert F Trailstar R Pacestar) bist du in den normalen Dimensionen des Vernunft-AM/Leichtenduro-301-Leichtbaus (macht ca. 250-300 g aus, die sich aber lohnen)
Den 2,4" NN fahre ich wenn überhaupt nur am Racebike 

aber schönes Rad, das stelzige verliert sich ja, sobald das Rad im SAG sitzt


----------



## Heili24 (3. November 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> So nun mein Baby vor der Jungfernfahrt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind Parts und das Bike lackiert oder gepulvert?

lg


----------



## zaches (3. November 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> genau: das Gewicht ist geil, aber mit richtigen Reifen (z.B. Fat Albert F Trailstar R Pacestar) bist du in den normalen Dimensionen des Vernunft-AM/Leichtenduro-301-Leichtbaus (macht ca. 250-300 g aus, die sich aber lohnen)
> Den 2,4" NN fahre ich wenn überhaupt nur am Racebike
> 
> aber schönes Rad, das stelzige verliert sich ja, sobald das Rad im SAG sitzt



Nunja, komme mit den NN ganz gut klar, sowohl was den Grip als auch Laufwiederstand und Durchschläge angeht. Ist denke ich auch ne Frage des Fahrstils. Bin die FatAlbert auch schon gefahren und finde den Unterschied jetzt nicht so übermäßig, grad wenn man mehr AM und Local Freeride fährt und weniger Bikepark.
Warte nur drauf, das die Trailstar Mischung erhältich ist, dann wird der auf die Front geschraubt, denn der Pace ist schon ein wenig slippy.

Meine Nukeproof Proton Ti/Mag Pedale sind eben angekommen, YEAH 

Greetz
D


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. November 2011)

Laut, bunt aber richtig geil! Sehr liebevoll aufgebaut. Gefaellt mir sehr!
Sieht nach nem ernsthaften Gefaehrt aus, reichen Dir da die X-Kings?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. November 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Laut, bunt aber richtig geil! Sehr liebevoll aufgebaut. Gefaellt mir sehr!
> Sieht nach nem ernsthaften Gefaehrt aus, reichen Dir da die X-Kings?



ich finde es ist eher ein optischer overkill !
insbesondere der viel zu große Liteville Schriftzug und die roten Felgen machen es schrecklich hässlich. Dann lieber nur (wenig) weiß & schwarz
aber solange ich nicht damit fahren muss.... 
Technisch gibt es nichts daran zu meckern


----------



## zaches (3. November 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Laut, bunt aber richtig geil! Sehr liebevoll aufgebaut. Gefaellt mir sehr!
> Sieht nach nem ernsthaften Gefaehrt aus, reichen Dir da die X-Kings?



Oh Yeah, echt gewagt aber geile Karre!

Was die Wahl der Pellen angeht denke ich schon das das reichen kann. Man spart halt am Gummi am schnellsten Gesamtgewicht und zudem an rotierender Masse. Besonders wenn man halt wirklich AM fährt, also Tour mit Eskapaden dazwischen, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig superdicke schwere und doppelt-dreifach gesicherte Reifen zu fahren. Man ballert ja schließlich damit nicht dauernd durch iregendwelche Felsenfelder wie beim DH. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit leichteren Reifen nicht wirklich viel mehr Pannen oder Durchschläge hat wie mit den dicken Pellen. Auch wenn man viel springt und ins ruppige Gelände geht.

D


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich finde es ist eher ein optischer overkill !
> insbesondere der viel zu große Liteville Schriftzug und die roten Felgen machen es schrecklich hässlich. Dann lieber nur (wenig) weiß & schwarz
> aber solange ich nicht damit fahren muss....
> Technisch gibt es nichts daran zu meckern



Ist der grosse Schriftzug so bei neuen Rahmen oder hat er das so "custom" bestellt.


----------



## collectives (3. November 2011)

Hier meins, bin auf 1x10fach umgestiegen mit Selbstbau Kefü.
Demnächst kommen noch andere Pedalen und ein 30er anstatt dem 28er Kettenblatt dran (nochmal ~300g weniger)


----------



## langer.andi (3. November 2011)

collectives schrieb:


> Hier meins, bin auf 1x10fach umgestiegen mit Selbstbau Kefü.
> Demnächst kommen noch andere Pedalen und ein 30er anstatt dem 28er Kettenblatt dran (nochmal ~300g weniger)



Wieviel wiegt denn bitte dein 28er Kettenblatt, wenn das neue 300g leichter ist?


----------



## Gecko1969 (3. November 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt denn bitte dein 28er Kettenblatt, wenn das neue 300g leichter ist?



Eventuell haben die Pedale auch einen Anteil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (3. November 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> wieviel wiegt denn bitte dein 28er kettenblatt, wenn das neue 300g leichter ist?



+ pedale !


----------



## collectives (3. November 2011)

Pedale bringen etwa -180g.
Das 28er Kettenblatt ist aus Stahl und war nur zu Testzwecken dran, die Aluvariante wird also nochmal bisschen leichter werden.
Hab leider keine richtige Waage fürs ganze Rad da, wird wohl so zwischen 12 und 13 kg liegen.


----------



## the donkey (5. November 2011)

Mein MK 8 im Herbstdress


----------



## Mozart-only (5. November 2011)

zaches schrieb:


> Oh Yeah, echt gewagt aber geile Karre!
> 
> Was die Wahl der Pellen angeht denke ich schon das das reichen kann. Man spart halt am Gummi am schnellsten Gesamtgewicht und zudem an rotierender Masse. Besonders wenn man halt wirklich AM fährt, also Tour mit Eskapaden dazwischen, dann ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig superdicke schwere und doppelt-dreifach gesicherte Reifen zu fahren. Man ballert ja schließlich damit nicht dauernd durch iregendwelche Felsenfelder wie beim DH. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das man mit leichteren Reifen nicht wirklich viel mehr Pannen oder Durchschläge hat wie mit den dicken Pellen. Auch wenn man viel springt und ins ruppige Gelände geht.
> 
> D



Mit den Gummis habe ich in kurzer sehr sehr viele A-Ha Erlebnisse gehabt,
erste Ausfahrt anfang August Streckenabschnitt ca S4 mit teilweisen losen Untergrund.... dazu noch eine Federgabel mit zuwenig Dämpfung und der Biker am Rad aus der Übung.... üble Kombi und 5 Wochen Gips.
Wie wieder Fit gleich ein Update siehe Foto





Abwärts Top, hab dann aber (als mich meine Kumpel´s bergauf und auch bergab versägten) wieder zurückgebaut.
Mein Liteville sollte ein leichte AM sein, denn für die gröberen Trails habe ich ja noch ein Enduro. Mit der Erkenntnis das der Reifen auf trockene festen Trails aber ganz lässig zum Biken sind.
Heute aber ein Fiasko.... Laub und super Feucht


----------



## Mozart-only (5. November 2011)

@ Björn
ist vielleicht ein wenig entfernt von Understatement 
War und ist aber Absicht, bei den Felgen hätte ich aber auch nicht´s gegen weiße - Sponsoren gesucht und auch erwünscht

@ dogdaysunrise
Das Rad wurde wie wahrscheinlich schon erkannt selbst lackiert und den Schriftzug hat mir ein Freund produziert.

THX für die Komplimente und Anregungen

GOOD RIDE
Mozart


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Mit den Gummis habe ich in kurzer sehr sehr viele A-Ha Erlebnisse gehabt,
> erste Ausfahrt anfang August Streckenabschnitt ca S4 mit teilweisen losen Untergrund.... dazu noch eine Federgabel mit zuwenig Dämpfung und der Biker am Rad aus der Übung.... üble Kombi und 5 Wochen Gips.
> Wie wieder Fit gleich ein Update siehe Foto
> 
> ...


Ich kenn dich zwar nicht, aber S4?? Dann sollte Dir wohl Laub und etwas Feuchtigkeit nix ausmachen...


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> erste Ausfahrt anfang August Streckenabschnitt ca S4 mit teilweisen losen Untergrund....



ohne Dir nahe treten zu wollen...

aber kennst du die Singeltrail-Skala?

S4:
Wegbeschaffenheit
â¢ verblockt, viele groÃe Wurzeln / Felsen 
â¢ *rutschiger Untergrund, loses GerÃ¶ll*

S4 bezwichnet nicht, eine fÃ¼r den einzelnen persÃ¶nlich sehr schwierige Stelle. Das ist eine, sagen wir mal "normierte" Skala...

PS: durch das schwarze VR gewinnt dein Bike enorm. Damit sieht es nicht mehr wie ein Baumarkt-Rad oder nach was fÃ¼r die Eisdiele aus.


----------



## Mozart-only (5. November 2011)

Hey Guys,

Natürlich weiß ich was mit S4 beschrieben ist.
Ich denke es kommt auch noch Gefälle mit bis ca 70% dazu
Ist eben mein mein persönliches Hi Light diese *PASSAGE*
zu schaffen. Nicht jeden Tag nicht bei jeder Beschaffenheit des Trails.
Aber mein Benchmark wie gut ich gerade drauf bin.

Ich komme auch mit Laub und Nässe zurecht, nur eben anders als mit den beschrieben Gummis als mit Grippis ala Baron oder so.
Probier´s mal aus ist schon eine lässige Herausforderung aber jetzt wird wieder gewechselt!


----------



## scylla (5. November 2011)

Leute, kommt mal klar! 




> Ich kenn dich zwar nicht...



alles, was danach kam, wäre nicht mehr nötig gewesen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. November 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Natürlich weiß ich was mit S4 beschrieben ist.
> Ich denke es kommt auch noch Gefälle mit bis ca 70% dazu
> ...


Na dann! Kam mir nur etwas seltsam vor, denn S4 find ich schon mehr als grenzwertig und würd ich nicht fahren bzw. kann ich nicht und gibts hier in der Gegend auch nicht.
Ich war letztens noch mit jemandem unterwegs, der hat einen auf dicke Hose gemacht und erzählte was von S3, das fährt er ja locker auf seinen Hometrails blabla..., Dann kam er mit HT und Racing Ralphs daher und lag ständig auf der Seite bei wirklich simplen Sachen...

Aber schickes Rad! Mit schwarzem VR auch optisch besser in meinen Augen.

Schönen Abend noch!


scylla schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal klar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foren Cheffin Scylla..., frag mal nach ob Du nicht Mod werden darfst.

Mozart hat das wesentlich entspannter gesehen als Du und im Grunde gings Dich nichts an! Als einfach überlesen!

Biste etwas dünnhäutig im Moment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. November 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Leute, kommt mal klar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leutin, komm mal klar!


----------



## der-gute (5. November 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Natürlich weiß ich was mit S4 beschrieben ist.
> Ich denke es kommt auch noch Gefälle mit bis ca 70% dazu
> ...



und leider auch nicht immer ohne Blessuren...
Ich würde persönlich so ne Stelle eigentlich nur mit Freunden und Hilfestellung fahren. Meine Gesundheit ist mir wichtiger, als irgend ein temporärer Erfolg. Wie du ja treffend beschreibst, is das immer ne Sache der Tagesform...
Ich steig auch in den Alpen öfter mal ab und schieb, obwohl ich dann von unten aufschauend lieber gefahren wäre. Aber für mich zählt zuerst die Gesundheit und dann das Erlebnis und als letztes die fehlerfreie Fahrt.



Mozart-only schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit Laub und Nässe zurecht, nur eben anders als mit den beschrieben Gummis als mit Grippis ala Baron oder so.
> Probier´s mal aus ist schon eine lässige Herausforderung aber jetzt wird wieder gewechselt!



Ich persönlich fahre ja meistens 2ply Minions wenns trocken is und sonst vorne den Baron. "Kleinere" Reifen fahr ich eigentlich nur auf der Strasse oder auf Waldwegen. Der Airking oder sonst welche CC Reifen fallen bei mir unter diese Kategorie der Strassen/Waldweg-Reifen.
Grip is wie Hubraum - mehr is mehr. ;-)

Haste auch mal ein schwarzes HR für dein 301? würde ich mal ausprobieren...mir gefällt die Front aktuell wirklich viel besser, vorher hättest du mich auf dein Rad binden müssen ;-)


----------



## Spirit_Moon (5. November 2011)

scylla hat doch recht, ist momentan nen ziemlich ekliges Klima hier im Forum.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (6. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> scylla hat doch recht, ist momentan nen ziemlich ekliges Klima hier im Forum.


 
Na komm,bevors Mißverständnisse gibt darf man ruhig nochmal erklären was S4 ist,hat hier auch niemand als "Angriff" gesehen.
Alternativ könnte man natürlich seinen Beitrag löschen und einen "." machen


----------



## wildermarkus (6. November 2011)

Zustimm


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> scylla hat doch recht, ist momentan nen ziemlich ekliges Klima hier im Forum.



Aber bei solchen Beiträgen muss wirklich niemand "wieder klar kommen"

Das ist wieder mal ein Beitrag woraus wieder andere Diskussionen entstehen können (siehst ja wieviele schon wieder schreiben wegen dem Satz (ich incl.)

Die 2 haben ganz normal über die Singletrailskala geschrieben und ich denk keiner hat sich angegriffen gefühlt. Es gibt zum Glück auch noch Leute wie "Mozart" der nicht gleich vielleicht bei einem falschen Wort sofort das "Feuer" eröffnet.......


----------



## walter021 (6. November 2011)

kann man die stelle sehen?

ich kann nämlich net auf "PASSAGE" klicken


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2011)

Also ich bin auch für ne Frau als Mod die hier mal ordentlich aufräumt und das eklige Klima bekämpft , wir haben ja schließlich auch ne Bundeskanzlerin.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. November 2011)

Jungs und Mädels ist echt kleinlich geworden dieses Forum ,albern was sich hier manchmal abspielt,ist ja fast so wie in der Krabbelgruppe meiner Tochter.
Ich glaube ihr verbringt zuviel Zeit hier im Forum.
Fahrt mehr Fahrrad mit eueren tollen Bikes das macht mehr Spass als sich hier ständig den Schwarzen Peter zu zuschieben.
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. November 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch für ne Frau als Mod die hier mal ordentlich aufräumt und das eklige Klima bekämpft , wir haben ja schließlich auch ne Bundeskanzlerin.



Hatten wir hier doch schon
Aber von Coffee hört man garnichts mehr hier im Forum, obwohl sie auch ein 301 hatte bzw. hat.
Den großen Thorsten haben hier paar Leute auch klein gekriegt
Früher oder später beisst sich jeder Mod die Zähne im LV Unterforum aus


----------



## Bumble (6. November 2011)

Ich hätte besser den Sarcastic-Smilie gesetzt.


----------



## wildermarkus (6. November 2011)

weiter so Bumble


----------



## kippi (6. November 2011)

!!!!!Galerie!!!!!


p.s. So nen Kinderkram!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. November 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> !!!!!Galerie!!!!!
> 
> 
> p.s. So nen Kinderkram!



Bitte:


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> !!!!!Galerie!!!!!
> 
> 
> p.s. So nen Kinderkram!



Ich gelobe Besserung und steuer auch gleich noch was für die Galerie bei:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

dein Rad is ja echt mal krasser Scheiss (crazy shit - sorry - noch früh am morgen)

Gustl, grob beschnittene Ergon, ultrakurzer Griff, usw.

hell yeah - der unimog unter den rädern...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. November 2011)

und wenn ich gerade die Mk7.5 Hebelei sehe
was ist eigentlich aus dem Esoterik-Hebelfräser-Wahlösi-LV Fan geworden ?


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> dein Rad is ja echt mal krasser Scheiss (crazy shit - sorry - noch früh am morgen)
> 
> Gustl, grob beschnittene Ergon, ultrakurzer Griff, usw.
> 
> hell yeah - der unimog unter den rädern...



Die Gustl iss aber nur noch zum Teil vorhanden. 

Der Unimog iss übrigens garnet soo schwer. Mein Ziel ist was mit ner 13 vorne.


----------



## ollo (7. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wenn ich gerade die Mk7.5 Hebelei sehe
> was ist eigentlich aus dem Esoterik-Hebelfräser-Wahlösi-LV Fan geworden ?




dann mußt Du einfach mal in den Thread schauen um dann festzustellen, das er sich Brav wieder aus Urlaub und schwing schwing zurückgemeldet hat und nun wieder die Fräse glühen lässt..........Weihnachten steht vor der Tür 


S 1,2,3 oder 4 kann auch für die Anzahl der *S*türze pro Tour stehen  

noch mal was aus der Vergangenheit so zu sagen ein Bild zum Forenklimawandel


----------



## Lhafty (7. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wenn ich gerade die Mk7.5 Hebelei sehe
> was ist eigentlich aus dem Esoterik-Hebelfräser-Wahlösi-LV Fan geworden ?



Trockenobstverkäufer.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. November 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


>


 
Gefällt mir gut  
Sämtliche Teile sehr robust u. haltbar gewählt,da geht was!
Weiß jetzt nicht mehr was die Gustl-Sättel wiegen aber mit Garantie mehr als die XTR,da könnte man (theoretisch) noch abspecken


----------



## Muffley (7. November 2011)

@ Bumble
wie halten bei Dir die Superstar-Pedale? Bei meinen waren nach 100 km auf beiden Seiten die Lager ausgeschlagen. Haben die Jungs in England aber anstandslos innerhalb einer Woche ersetzt.

Die 13 kg vor dem Komma werden vermutlich nicht ganz leicht zu erreichen sein, allein der LRS mit Reifen wiegt doch bestimmt 4 - 4,5 kg?


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wenn ich gerade die Mk7.5 Hebelei sehe
> was ist eigentlich aus dem Esoterik-Hebelfräser-Wahlösi-LV Fan geworden ?



der erklärt weiterhin, das mehr federweg wichtiger ist, als ein tiefes tretlager oder flache lenkwinkel oder...


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2011)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Weiß jetzt nicht mehr was die Gustl-Sättel wiegen aber mit Garantie mehr als die XTR,da könnte man (theoretisch) noch abspecken



Die Gustl-Sättel behalte ich bei, die kommen dann irgendwann mal an den Rollator. 

Ein Teil des von dir vorgeschlagenen Tunings hab ich dafür am Cockpit betrieben. 






Muffley schrieb:


> @ Bumble
> wie halten bei Dir die Superstar-Pedale? Bei meinen waren nach 100 km auf beiden Seiten die Lager ausgeschlagen. Haben die Jungs in England aber anstandslos innerhalb einer Woche ersetzt.
> 
> Die 13 kg vor dem Komma werden vermutlich nicht ganz leicht zu erreichen sein, allein der LRS mit Reifen wiegt doch bestimmt 4 - 4,5 kg?



Pedale hab ich noch net so lange, kann noch nix zur Haltbarkeit sagen.

Wegen dem Laufradsatz:
Vorne hab ich schon was recht leichtes gebaut, hinten kommt dann auch noch was leichteres dran.




Mit dem leichten Baron vorne schrammel ich knapp an der 13er Marke, mit dem 2.5er Rain King bekomm ich das aber auch noch hin. 

Fette, leichte Felgen gibts halt leider nicht so viele zur Auswahl.


----------



## Hans (7. November 2011)

Schön 

hat der Lenker 12° ?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (7. November 2011)

Allzuviel Einsparpotential seh ich da auch nimmer, ehrlich gesagt.

Vorbau evtl.?

Aber so muss ein Bike aussehen, haltbar, praktisch, gebraucht.


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Allzuviel Einsparpotential seh ich da auch nimmer, ehrlich gesagt.
> 
> Vorbau evtl.?



Soll ja kein Leichtbau werden, die 13,99 reizen mich einfach nur. 


Hinten kommt noch ein leichtes Selbstbau-Laufrad mit nem 850gr. Reifen und Tubeless, das spart einige Gramm.

Vorbau ist schon leicht, sieht nur net so aus.

Den Force 1.5 in 55 gibts ja leider nicht mehr.

Mit dem Straitline fährt sich die Fuhre aber super, schön tiefe Front. 



Hans schrieb:


> hat der Lenker 12° ?



Yep



der-gute schrieb:


> der erklärt weiterhin, das mehr federweg wichtiger ist, als ein tiefes tretlager oder flache lenkwinkel oder...



Ich mess dir morgen mal Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel nach und du analysierst es dann für mich, okay ? 

Hab mir da noch keine Gedanken gemacht ob das so wichtig ist, sowas merk ich einfach beim fahren ob es passt oder nicht.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. November 2011)

Das ist ja auch eher selten....ein All Mountain Grip Shifter.....ich liebe die Dinger aber auch.....


----------



## NoMütze (7. November 2011)

@bumble: gefällt super gut 

wie hält denn das untere FSA-lager für die fette Gabel?


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich mess dir morgen mal Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel nach und du analysierst es dann für mich, okay ?
> 
> Hab mir da noch keine Gedanken gemacht ob das so wichtig ist, sowas merk ich einfach beim fahren ob es passt oder nicht.



Ich kann das nur so wie du - mit popometer.

der angesprochene erklärts doch...

ich kann nur sagen, das das tiefe tretlager meines fanes mehr beulen in die steine haut, dafür aber den trail aufsaugt ;-)
mehr weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## Bumble (7. November 2011)

NoMütze schrieb:


> wie hält denn das untere FSA-lager für die fette Gabel?



Da wollt ich ja eh noch was zu schreiben:

Sauber eingebaut und mit gutem, wasserverdrängendem Fett versehen verrichtet das Teil seinen Dienst ohne Probleme.

Dieses Foto von dem zerstörten Lager kann ich nicht verstehn und deute ich nach wie vor als Montagefehler.

Habs sogar extra nochmal zerlegt und keine Beschädigungen feststellen können.

Ewig wird das Teil nicht halten, das dürfte klar sein, mir taugts jedenfalls.

@der-gute:

Bekommst trotzdem morgen die Daten.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. November 2011)

die aktuelle Ausbaustufe
neu: 45mm Vorbau, 74cm Lenker, Dämpfer, Pedale, Hinterreifen
die eigentlich fürs 301 vorgesehene Reverb ist letztendlich im neuen Hardtail gelandet, wird wohl auf ne zweite rauslaufen


----------



## 861markus (7. November 2011)

Mal wider richtig chicke Bilder 

Mir gefällt das Rad mit kurzem Vorbau auch am Besten. Wie rollt der Baron am Hinterrad?


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. November 2011)

@Bjoern: 

sehr schöne Bilder von einem schönem 301. Gibt es einen Grund warum du den nominell gripstärkeren Baron am HR fährst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. November 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Mal wider richtig chicke Bilder
> 
> Mir gefällt das Rad mit kurzem Vorbau auch am Besten. Wie rollt der Baron am Hinterrad?


Danke 
der Reifen rollt auf festem Untergrund (z.B. meine 11-13km Asphalt Anfahrt) spürbar zäher wie der FA 2.4, hat im Trockenen sehr ähnlichen Grip und im feuchten aber deutlich mehr. Eigentlich ein guter Reifen aber leider zickt er tubeless mit Milch ziemlich rum. Selbst nach mehreren hundert km verliert er immer mal wieder urplötzlich Luft. Ich bin daher kurz davor ihn wieder runter zu werfen und den FA wieder drauf zu machen



Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @Bjoern:
> 
> sehr schöne Bilder von einem schönem 301. Gibt es einen Grund warum du den nominell gripstärkeren Baron am HR fährst ?



ebenfalls danke 
und ja es gibt einen ganz banalen Grund.....der Fat Albert rear hatte einen 1cm Schnitt an einer  Stolle (blöd bei tubeless & Milch), ich wollte fahren (das alte HT war gerade kaputt) und der Baron lag zum ausprobieren schon im Keller


----------



## 861markus (7. November 2011)

Das mit der der Milch im Baron kenn ich gut, wobei bei mir die Löcher dann auch gleich wieder durch selbige versiegelt werden, für mich ist der Baron dennoch DER Allround VR-Reifen. Für meine Anforderungen der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht/Rollwiederstand/Grip. 

Auch ich hab mich gewundert, warum Du ihn am HR fährst, aber dafür gibt es ja einen plausiblen Grund

Grüße
Markus

P.S.: falls Dich der BAron so sehr nervt, dass Du den akuten Drang verspürst ihn loswerden zu müssen => Gib mir per PN Bescheid


----------



## Mozart-only (8. November 2011)

Kann ich eins zu eins unterscheiben!

Bester VR Reifen ever, suche jetzt aber einen potenten Partner für hinten
fahre aktuell den RQ 2.2 .
Eierlegende Wollmilchsau am besten mit abartigen Bremsgrip, und akzeptablen Rollwiderstand


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2011)

861markus schrieb:


> Das mit der der Milch im Baron kenn ich gut, wobei bei mir die Löcher dann auch gleich wieder durch selbige versiegelt werden



so sollte es sein, so kenne ich das auch von den Schwalbe Reifen....tut der Baron aber nicht 
Anfangs musste ich auf einer 50km Tour 3-4mal nachpumpen, da zischte es regelrecht aus kleinen Löchern in der Seitenflanke raus (ohne jeglichen Grund wie z.B. Dornen) mittlerweile hat sich das auf einmal nachpumpen jede 2-3 Tour reduziert (+zuhause kontrollieren). 
Allerdings ist er bei wenig Druck (~1,8bar) auch anfälliger für mal kurz den Halt im Felgenhorn und damit Druck zu verlieren. Und das trotz Rimstrip + normales Felgenband darunter (in einer normalen Felge). Die ganzen FA und NN vorher waren in dem Punkt völlig problemlos. 
Der von Conti empfohlene Mindestdruck von 3bar ist auch völlig  das bin ich vor 20 Jahren mit den 2.1er CC Reifen gefahren


861markus schrieb:


> P.S.: falls Dich der BAron so sehr nervt, dass Du den akuten Drang verspürst ihn loswerden zu müssen => Gib mir per PN Bescheid


ne ne, wenn bleibt der dann als Ersatz im Keller liegen 
vielleicht montiere ich ihn auch mal vorne, wobei ich, bei unseren Wald & Sandböden hier, mit dem FA sehr zufrieden bin.


um nicht völlig o.T. zu werden.....ein Bild


----------



## Hans (8. November 2011)

hast Du die Reifen vor Montage innen gereinigt ?

Ich mach das immer mit Siliconentferner, dann kann die Milch besser am Reifen haften und dichtet auch zuverlässig ab.
Hatte tubeless mit conti auch schon aufgegeben, seitdem ich die reinige, funktioniert es problemlos. 

Schöne grüße

Hans


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2011)

da ich das so von den Schwalbe vorher nicht kannte, habe ich natürlich nichts innen gereinigt 
was man so liest, ist das wohl bei den Contis nötig, auch bei anderen Modellen
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Seitenwand im Neuzustand löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käse war, das waren teils richtig große Löcher !
Wenn es jetzt beim aktuellen Zustand bleibt, kann ich damit leben. Mal sehen wie es bei Temperaturen um bzw. unter 0°C ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (8. November 2011)

fahr auch den baron 2,3 vorne mit milch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil. 

hab ihn mit 90ml notubes milch auf ner crest mit yellow tape only dicht bekommen. die ersten drei tage bischen zickig, seither aber tip top dicht bei ~0,9-1,2bar

das teil kommt mir nimmer vom rad


----------



## biker-wug (8. November 2011)

Meine Erfahrung mit der RQ ist, dass die Conti Reifen einfach mehr Milch brauchen, dann halten die auch dicht.


----------



## Mozart-only (8. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> fahr auch den baron 2,3 vorne mit milch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.
> 
> hab ihn mit 90ml notubes milch auf ner crest mit yellow tape only dicht bekommen. die ersten drei tage bischen zickig, seither aber tip top dicht bei ~0,9-1,2bar
> 
> das teil kommt mir nimmer vom rad




CREST mit BARON
welche Naben und Speichen hast du verbaut?

Ist die Felge nicht für CC gedacht?


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

Baron 2.3

wo is das Problem?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2011)

da gibt es keins.


----------



## Mozart-only (8. November 2011)

Auch wenn der 2,3 zum 2,5 weniger Fett ist, ist er weit enfernt von einem CC Gummi.
Aber vielleicht ist die Crest auch unterbewertet, zumindest von Hersteller
Obwohl die eine Breite von 21mm hat ist sie nicht für AM freigeben/empfohlen

http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Rims-C18.aspx


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

kommt wohl aufs Fahrergewicht an
die Arch is innen schmaler, aber eine AM Felge...

Der Baron 2.3 ist wohl bald DER Tourenreifen für die nicht-trockene Jahreszeit.

im Sommer kann man dann was weniger krasses fahren...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

Wie breit baut der 2,3er Baron auf ner 22er Maulweite?

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit hin und her welche ich auf die Räder pack für die schlechte und kalte Jahreszeit...

Freerider: Baron oder Rainking vorn mit 2.5 Zoll und hinten Baron 2.5 oder 2.3
301: Baron 2.3 vorn und RQ hinten?!

Ich weiss nicht so recht...

PS: Björn, schöne Bilder! Nutzt Du dieses http://www.canon.de/For_Home/Produc...ndard_and_Medium_Telephoto/EF_50mm_f1.2L_USM/ Objektiv?


----------



## Duke_do (8. November 2011)

zu dem Obejektiv: die Exif sagen 50mm maximale Offenblende 1.8
Bild ist mit 2.5 gemacht laut Exifs


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> kommt wohl aufs Fahrergewicht an
> die Arch is innen schmaler, aber eine AM Felge...
> 
> Der Baron 2.3 ist wohl bald DER Tourenreifen für die nicht-trockene Jahreszeit.
> ...



Die Arch hat aber fast 100 g mehr auf den Rippen im Vergleich zur Crest 

Anfang des Jahres kommt eine neue angepasste Arch, die leichter ist und mehr Maulweite hat (~ 1 mm mehr als die Crest).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

Duke_do schrieb:


> zu dem Obejektiv: die Exif sagen 50mm maximale Offenblende 1.8
> Bild ist mit 2.5 gemacht laut Exifs



Wo sieht man denn die max. Offenblende in den Exifs?


----------



## Duke_do (8. November 2011)

nutze Exif Viewer im Firefox, da steht es unter:
Max Blendenwert (APEX) = 175/100 ===> 1.75
Max Blende = Æ/1.83


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2011)

Karsten: um Gottes willen !  
das 50/1.2L ist zwar schÃ¶n aber doch etwas oversized. Denn neben sackschwer ist das auch noch sauteuer und doch recht groÃ. Auch nicht auszudenken was meine Frau mit mir machen wÃ¼rde, wenn ich nach einem Sturz mit kaputter FotoausrÃ¼stung und kaputten Bike nach Hause komme ! Reicht schon wenn ich von Zeit zu Zeit verbeult nach Hause komme   
Hier hatte ich ein min. 20 Jahre altes EF50mm/1.8 drauf !
Noch eins der alten mit Metallbajonett. Das ist optisch ein klein wenig besser als das aktuelle Plaste 50mm/1.8 II. Aber auch das ist ganz brauchbar zum einfach mal mitnehmen, insbesondere wenn BaugrÃ¶Ãe und Gewicht eine Rolle spielen nicht zu verachten. Man darf bei einem <100â¬ Objektiv natÃ¼rlich keine Wunder erwarten, aber es erfÃ¼llt seinen Zweck und das nicht schlecht.

der Baron 2.3 liegt in der Breite zw. dem FA 2.25 (57mm) und dem FA2.4 (62mm). Ich meine ich hÃ¤tte mal 60mm (breiteste Stelle) gemessen. Kann ich heute Abend nachholen. 

PS: FiXF als Firefox plugin zeigt Ã¼brigens den vollen Objektivnamen an


----------



## KaskiaRacing (8. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Karsten: um Gottes willen !
> das 50/1.2L ist zwar schön aber doch etwas oversized. Denn neben sackschwer ist das auch noch sauteuer und doch recht groß. Auch nicht auszudenken was meine Frau mit mir machen würde, wenn ich nach einem Sturz mit kaputter Fotoausrüstung und kaputten Bike nach Hause komme ! Reicht schon wenn ich von Zeit zu Zeit verbeult nach Hause komme
> Hier hatte ich ein min. 20 Jahre altes EF50mm/1.8 drauf !
> Noch eins der alten mit Metallbajonett. Das ist optisch ein klein wenig besser als das aktuelle Plaste 50mm/1.8 II. Aber auch das ist ganz brauchbar zum einfach mal mitnehmen, insbesondere wenn Baugröße und Gewicht eine Rolle spielen nicht zu verachten. Man darf bei einem <100 Objektiv natürlich keine Wunder erwarten, aber es erfüllt seinen Zweck und das nicht schlecht.
> ...




naja..., für Liteviller nur das beste  Da darfs doch auch mal ein schickes Objektiv sein!
Das alte 1.8er Objektiv kenne ich nicht, ich hab auch das neue. Es gibt kein besseres zu dem Kurs. Und sofern man nicht tatsächlich bei Offenblende fotografiert ist das super! Und wie Du sagst: leicht!

danke für die Baron Infos. Ich denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## walter021 (8. November 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> CREST mit BARON
> welche Naben und Speichen hast du verbaut?
> 
> Ist die Felge nicht für CC gedacht?


 
tune king, cx ray

fahre zu 80% technische, langsame trails, bei nur ~71kg körpergewicht. schnell fahren und drops interessieren mich weniger.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> naja..., für Liteviller nur das beste  Da darfs doch auch mal ein schickes Objektiv sein!



so ein paar schicke rot beringte Objektive hab ich ja auch im großen Fotorucksack stecken 
aber das ein oder andere davon ist für in den normalen Bike Tagesrucksack einfach zu groß und für auf ne Bike Tour mir dann auch zu schwer 
Ich warte gespannt auf den bereits gerüchteweise angekündigten EVOC Foto-Bikerucksack



schulte69 schrieb:


> danke für die Baron Infos. Ich denk mal drüber nach!



gerade mal noch genauer nachgemessen (tubeless auf der DT EX5.1)
breiteste Stelle (außen Seitenstollen) 58mm
Karkasse 54mm
und damit je 1mm über dem FA 2.25 (auf ner DT4.1d)


----------



## Mountain77 (8. November 2011)

MK 9 XL, worksfinish, Ausbaustufe Oktober 2011:









GABEL Suntour Durolux 160mm (neu)
VORBAU Syntace Superforce 31.8 
LENKER Syntace Vector 
GRIFFE Ergon 
SATTELSTÜTZE Rock Shox Reverb 
SATTEL SQ-Lab 
BREMSEN Hope Tech M4 v/h 
SCHALTHEBEL SRAM DG X0  (9-fach)
SCHALTWERK SRAM X9 (9-fach)
UMWERFER Shimano XT 
KURBEL Shimano XT 
INNENLAGER Shimano XT 
KASSETTE Shimano XT (neu) 
KETTE Shimano XT (neu) 
LAUFRÄDER Nabe Hope 2 EVO/ Felge DT EX 500 (neu)
REIFEN Conti MountainKing 2.4 Protection (neu)
SCHLAUCH Conti 
PEDALE Shimano DX 

Gesamtgewicht theoretisch nach Excel Liste ca. 14.130 Gramm,
hab keine vernünftige Waage...

Gruß M.


----------



## hardflipper (8. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Arch is innen schmaler, aber eine AM Felge....



Nicht mehr. 

Der Nachfolger der Arch ist jetzt auch innen breiter.


----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

wie heisst denn der nachfolger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (8. November 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> MK 9 XL, worksfinish, Ausbaustufe Oktober 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie heisst denn der nachfolger?



Arch EX 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=542420&highlight=arch


----------



## Fetcher (8. November 2011)

Habe die Ehre.

Seit heute bin ich auch endlich ein stolzer Litevillebesitzer. Seht selbst.

Liteville 301 MK9 140mm Signal Blue mit 12.30kg.






















Leider ist die Kindshock 1-2 cm zu kurz. Weiß jemand ob man die Reverb effektiv 2 cm weiter ausfahren kann?
Was noch toll wäre, wenn es in Zukunft für die Magura Matchmaker geben würde, da ich die Neigung von den Schalthebeln etwas verändern möchte, allerdings ist das nicht möglich, da die Bremshebel im Weg sind. 
Die X-12 Achse wird noch gegen eine von DT-Swiss mit Hebel getauscht. Flaschenhalterschrauben werder noch gegen rot eloxierte Aluschrauben getauscht, und der 68er Lenker evtl gegen einen 72er. 
Dann sollte das Bike erstmal fertig sein.
Wahrscheinlich muss ich die Gabel einschicken oder austauschen, da diese beim Vorderradaufsetzten "klick" Geräusche macht und die Absenkung nur funktioniert, wenn die Auslösehärte auf Maximal steht, kenn zufällig jemand dieses Problem?

Mit diesem Liteville habe ich mir mein Traumrad aufgebaut.


----------



## knuspi (8. November 2011)

Sehr schick  In dem blau hab ich noch nie ein 301 gesehen. Ist echt mal was anderes als das schwarz oder weiss.


----------



## Aldi (8. November 2011)

sehr schöner Aufbau !
das Blau sieht super aus !

Viel Spass damit !


----------



## Spirit_Moon (8. November 2011)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Mit diesem Liteville habe ich mir mein Traumrad aufgebaut.



Das ist dir gelungen ! Gefällt mir sehr gut, willkommen im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (8. November 2011)

@Fetcher: die Reverb ist 420 lang, die KS nur 385

rechne selbst...


----------



## lexle (8. November 2011)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Habe die Ehre.
> 
> Seit heute bin ich auch endlich ein stolzer Litevillebesitzer. Seht selbst.
> 
> ...



Geiles Bike.. Das mit der Gabel ist leider nicht normal, fahre die gleiche, die macht das nicht, Absenkung hmuss auch auf leichtester Stufe funzen.. du stellst ja nur eun wann se wieder auslöst


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2011)

Schick! Das Blau hab ich auch noch nie gesehen! Sieht Klasse aus!
Die Spacer habe ich mir auch bestellt, finde die sorgen fuer einen schoenen Uebergang von Steuerrohr zu Vorbau.


----------



## Grosser1609 (9. November 2011)

Das Blaue ist 

Der Spacer ist der neue MegaSpacer ? Passt der auch an ein MK<8 i.v.m. einem Superforce, oder ist der wirklich MK8+Megaforce-spezifisch???


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. November 2011)

@fetscher:

Schönes Rad!

Nur die KS passt nicht so recht, aber da Du sie ja eh tauschen willst...

Ich hatte ein ähnliches "Problem". Ich bin zu groß und meine Beine zu lang für die KS. Ich hatte erst auch diese eingebaut und bin dann sicherheitshalber auf die Reverb umgestiegen. Jetzt passts, wenn auch knapp. Ich hab eine SL von 93 cm und mit entsprechender Hülse hält es seit rund einem Jahr problemlos. Man gewinnt (auch wenn der Gute das schon weiss...), etwa nur 2.5 cm, da die min. Einstecktiefe etwas differiert obwohl es nominell 3,5 cm sein sollten.
Ich spreche aber in meinem Fall von einem MK3. Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei den neuen Modellen mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe aussieht. Frag mal bei User Sapasini nach, der ist auch recht lang und weiss gut Bescheid.


----------



## Bumble (9. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> der erklärt weiterhin, das mehr federweg wichtiger ist, als ein tiefes tretlager oder flache lenkwinkel oder...



Wie versprochen:

Lenkwinkel direkt am Steuerrohr gemessen: 67,2°
Tretlagerhöhe mit fetten Reifen: 365mm


----------



## Mountain77 (9. November 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> @fetscher:
> ...
> Ich spreche aber in meinem Fall von einem MK3. Ich weiss nicht, wie es bei den neuen Modellen mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe aussieht. Frag mal bei User Sapasini nach, der ist auch recht lang und weiss gut Bescheid.



Hi,
Ich habe bei meinem XL MK9 eine 30,9mm Reverb verbaut, mit eigentlich zu kurzer Einbautiefe (so weit ich noch weiß etwa 2cm), aber durch die benötigte lange Reduzierhülse sollten die auftretenden Kräfte eigentlich im grünen Bereich bleiben. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme.
Gruß M.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> so ein paar schicke rot beringte Objektive hab ich ja auch im großen Fotorucksack stecken
> aber das ein oder andere davon ist für in den normalen Bike Tagesrucksack einfach zu groß und für auf ne Bike Tour mir dann auch zu schwer
> Ich warte gespannt auf den bereits gerüchteweise angekündigten EVOC Foto-Bikerucksack
> 
> ...



Der Rucksack soll definitv kommen. Hab ich jetzt von mehreren Qullen vernommen. Aber mir wärs für eine Tour immer noch zu viel. Ich verdaddel dann immer zu viel Zeit mit dem knipsen, statt mich aufs fahren zu konzentrieren. Aber die Fotos werden schon schön...

ja..., die roten Ringe..., Ringe sind scheinbar immer (zu)teuer 

Danke fürs nachmessen. Ich bestell demnächst mal welche. Der Rubberqueen und auch der alte Mountainking passten mir immer besser als die Schwalbes, auch wenn die nicht so schlecht sind, wie viele immer sagen.

Bis denne


----------



## kippi (9. November 2011)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Das Blaue ist
> 
> Der Spacer ist der neue MegaSpacer ? Passt der auch an ein MK<8 i.v.m. einem Superforce, oder ist der wirklich MK8+Megaforce-spezifisch???



Passt auch ans MK1-7 
Kann nachher ma nen Fotoeinstellen.


----------



## Grosser1609 (9. November 2011)

> Kann nachher ma nen Fotoeinstellen.


ja bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (9. November 2011)

hallo
mal meines herzeige mit update, kefü und 160er hebeln
gewicht laut waage 13,70 kilo


----------



## supasini (9. November 2011)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Habe die Ehre.
> 
> Seit heute bin ich auch endlich ein stolzer Litevillebesitzer. Seht selbst.
> 
> ...



Die geforderte Einstecktiefe der SattelstÃ¼tze ist irrelevant, da LV mehr
fordert als KS oder RS. Beim XL-Rahmen 14 cm. Da kommt die Reverb knapp hin, wenn du ne normale KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe/BeinlÃ¤nge fÃ¼r XL hast, hab ich auch so mit ner normalen KunststoffhÃ¼lse (leicht!) verbaut.
FÃ¼r die KS benÃ¶tigst du in jedem FAll eine HÃ¼lse, die als VerlÃ¤ngerung fungiert. Also nur oben geschlitzt, mind. 14 cm lang, 2mm WandstÃ¤rke (also KS in 30.9) und aus hochfestem Alu (7075). Eine solche HÃ¼lse hab ich noch im Keller liegen, kÃ¶nnte ich fÃ¼r 25 â¬ + Versand (Selbstkosten) abgeben.
Damit kannst du die Einstecktiefe tatsÃ¤chlich auf die der StÃ¼tze erweitern!

Wieso willst du die schÃ¶ne und leichte Inbus-Achse gegen die weniger schÃ¶ne, emfindlichere und schwerere DT-Achse tuaschen? WÃ¼rd ich nie machen!

Das mit dem Traumrad glaub ich dir, das Gewicht nicht. Oder hattest du das Rad an ner HÃ¤ngewaage? Dann hÃ¤tte ich gerne die Teileliste, damit ich was von dir lernen kann. meins hat 12,8 und ist echt ziemlich ausgereizt.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. November 2011)

Gewicht ist schon realistisch. Bis auf die Stütze und die Reifen sind nur leichte Teile verbaut. Wenn das nur 2.25 FAs sind dann sind die auch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Mountain77 (9. November 2011)

So, neue Personenwaage... und mein 301 XL soll 14,9kg wiegen.
Die Reverb und die Durolux gehen ins Gewicht. Mich wundert der Wert aber doch, trotz der mit Excel errechneten 14,1 kg, da die restlichen Teile doch recht hochwertig sind. Ich habe ja noch nicht einmal Farbe auf meinem Rahmen!

PART	        Hersteller	                         Gewicht (Herstellerangabe)
RAHMEN	Liteville 301 Mk 9 inkl.	
DÄMPFER	DT 	
STEUERSATZ		                          2900
GABEL	Suntour Durolux	                  2400
VORBAU	Syntace Superforce 31.8	  165
LENKER	Syntace Vector	                  300
GRIFFE Ergon	                                  165
SATTELSTÜTZE	Rock Shox Reverb	          530
SATTEL	SQ-Lab	                          300
BREMSEN	Hope Tech M4 v/h	          900
SCHALTHEBEL	SRAM DG X0	          190
SCHALTWERK	SRAM X9	                  210
UMWERFER	Shimano XT	                          160
KURBEL	Shimano XT	                          900
INNENLAGER	Shimano XT	                  150
KASSETTE	Shimano XT	                          260
KETTE	Shimano XT	                          300
LAUFRÄDER	Hope 2 EVO/ DT EX 500	ca.      2000
REIFEN	Conti MountainKing 2.4	          1500
SCHLAUCH	Conti	                                  300
PEDALE	Shimano DX 	                  500

	                           Gesamtgewicht	14130 Gramm

oh vergessen:

Kettenführung SCS Typ 2                          100g
Schaltwerkschutz Rock Guard                     100g
Reduzierhülse Reverb                                150g?

Schei.. einen drauf, so lange sich das Rad gut fährt...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. November 2011)

Personenwaage ist nicht sonderlich zuverlässig. Mit einer billigen Fischwaage bekommt man realistischere Gewicht. Die 20 g Ungenauigkeit reichen für den gemeinen Hobby-Leichtbauer.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federwaage-F...gelzubehör&hash=item19ca378e54#ht_3804wt_1140


----------



## echtorg (9. November 2011)

@Mountain
Dein gewicht könnte stimmen , hab durchwegs.leichtere parts Und bin bei 13.7 Kilo (siehe Foto )
LG


----------



## Mountain77 (9. November 2011)

Auf diesen Tip habe ich gewartet...gekauft. Mal sehen, ob die 1 â¬ Waage leichter wiegt! ;-)


----------



## walter021 (9. November 2011)

@fetcher:

bitte um ein paar worte über die MT8 nach den ersten ausfahrten. würde mir sehr gefallen, aber glaube kaum dass sich ein umstieg performance-technisch von marta lohnen würde.

bei mir ists halt so, dass ich bei steilen langsamen stücken zeige und ringfinger brauch obwohl ich recht kräftige hände vom kreuzheben haben sollte und nur 71kg wiege. ein-finger bremsen wäre mir lieber.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> ..........
> bei mir ists halt so, dass ich bei steilen langsamen stücken zeige und ringfinger brauch obwohl ich recht kräftige hände vom kreuzheben haben sollte und nur 71kg wiege. ein-finger bremsen wäre mir lieber.



Das würde ich auch ändern, bringt sehr viel Sicherheit!
Daher fahre ich seit 2 Jahren Saint, $cheiß auf die Waage.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (9. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> bei mir ists halt so, dass ich bei steilen langsamen stücken zeige und ringfinger brauch obwohl ich recht kräftige hände vom kreuzheben haben sollte und nur 71kg wiege. ein-finger bremsen wäre mir lieber.



Marta mit 203èr Scheiben schonmal probiert ? Das sollte eigentlich 1-Finger tauglich sein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Passt auch ans MK1-7
> Kann nachher ma nen Fotoeinstellen.



Yep! Passt!

Hier hab ich die gesehen und dann sofort bestellt:
Bei 4:17 in grossaufnahme, dazwischen kann man noch ein poliertes 301 bewundern:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ewo5xXIKL0"]Eurobike 2011 - Liteville 601      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hier im Shop:
Habe mir die bestellt:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2080

Und noch einen Satz von denen, da es bei mir eventuell noch etwas hoeher gehen wird:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=750


----------



## walter021 (9. November 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Marta mit 203èr Scheiben schonmal probiert ? Das sollte eigentlich 1-Finger tauglich sein.


 
experimentiere grade ein wenig mit 180er scheiben und verschiedene beläge rum, hoffe dass das hilft. 

203er meide ich vorerst noch wegen verbiegen, weil ich oft unfreiwillig absteige und mein LV "herumwerfe"


----------



## Fetcher (9. November 2011)

Im Moment hab ich ne hülse von Airwings drinnen. 15cm lang und die ersten 5cm sind geschlitzt. Morgen kommt die 42er Reverb. Ich bin 182cm groß mit ner SL von 87cm. 

Warum ist die DT Achse empfidlicher als die Syntace? Ich tausche sie wegen dem Hebel, dass ich sie ohne Werkzeug verwenden kann...

Erster eindruck von der MT8 ist auf jeden Fall gut. Anfangs wo ich die Bremse im Stand bedient habe und noch nicht gefahren bin, dachte ich erst, dass der Druckpunkt ziemlich spät kommt. Allerdings nach der ersten kurzen ausfahrt gestern ist es doch deutlich besser. Super zu dosieren, wenig Handkraft, einfach toll. Allerdings bremse ich immer mit 2 Fingern. Mal gespannt wie die Bremse ist, wenn sie richtig eingefahren ist. Morgen gehts zum Tegernsee...






Gewogen wurde an der Parktool Hängewaage. 


Rahmen: Liteville 301 MK9 Gr. L
Gabel: DT Swiss EXM 150
Bremse: Magura MT8 203/180
Schaltung: Komplett SRAM X0
Kassette: SRAM XX 11-36
Laufräder: DT 240s / Sapim CX-Ray / ZTR Crest / Albert 2,4 Toubless
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Vorbau: Syntace 109 75mm
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 68cm / 12°
Pedale: Wellgo DH10 Mag
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock i900R
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger Skyline
Kettenführung/Rockguard/Griffe: Syntace
sonstiges: Schrauben an Bremsscheibe und Adapter aus Titan
Flaschenhalter: Elite Pase Carbon (schon abgeschliffen und wird noch mit Klarlack überzogen)

Danke für die positiven Reaktionen

Gruß, Fetcher


----------



## Spirit_Moon (9. November 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das würde ich auch ändern, bringt sehr viel Sicherheit!
> Daher fahre ich seit 2 Jahren Saint, $cheiß auf die Waage.......



Das ist aber eine merkwürdige Einstellung für jemanden der normalerweise so penibel auf seine Bikekomponenten fixiert ist. 

Ein leichtes Bike fährt sich gerade im technischen Gelände einfach viel viel besser.


----------



## Mozart-only (9. November 2011)

aber nur wenns´t das dabremst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. November 2011)

walter021 schrieb:


> fahr auch den baron 2,3 vorne mit milch und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem teil.
> 
> hab ihn mit 90ml notubes milch auf ner crest mit yellow tape only dicht bekommen. die ersten drei tage bischen zickig, seither aber tip top dicht bei ~0,9-1,2bar
> 
> das teil kommt mir nimmer vom rad



Auch mal ne Gegenmeinung :

Habe von MM 2,35 vorne und hinten RQ 2,4 auf vorne und hinten Baron 2,3 BQ gewechselt.

1 x gefahren 

Beide Baron kommen wir wieder runter.

Habe sie auf einer Arch Felge mit Schlauch und etwa 1, 8 Bar. Kommentar meines Bikekumpels " was hast du denn da für Rennradreifen drauf?

Auf der Fahrt : Vorne habe ich ständig das Gefühl gehabt mir kippelt der Reifen auf der Felge....seitliches Spiel
Hinten schöne Driffts konnte ich mit dem Reifen machen.....aber Seiten halt im Vergleich zum 2,4er RQ ist das nicht.....

Habe also 2 x 20 km gefahrene 2,3 Baron über


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

auf die sprüche habe ich gewartet.
klar fährst sich ein leichtes bike fixer.
aber ab einem gewissen speed spüre ich weniger das gewicht, als dass ich nur einen finger an der bremse habe.

gewicht ist gut und schön, aber nur dort, wo es für mich sinn macht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2011)

der baron fährt sich sehr direkt, das stimmt.
aber kipplelig finde ich ihn nicht.
na ja, was die kumpels sagen...........


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. November 2011)

@Sascha: Ich möchte einen haben, wenn er die Black Chili Mischung hat.


----------



## walter021 (9. November 2011)

mal ne blöde frage bezüglich bremsleistung:

wieso nicht einfach selber nen neuen längeren (2-3cm) bremshebel fräsen/feilen?
dann einfach die bremse weiter nach innen rücken und man hätte mehr bremspower bei gleicher kraft und müsste sich nicht gleich ne schwere bremse ranmontieren.

einwände?


@luke:
hast den baron beim ersten aufziehen auch richtig aufgepumpt (so 3,5bar) sodass er sicher reinge"plopp!!"t ist?
bei mir fühlt er sich überhaupt nicht kippelig an, obwohl ich teilweise unter 1 bar auf ner Crest draufhab, sofern ich richtig verstehe was "kippelig" bedeuted


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Sascha: Ich möchte einen haben, wenn er die Black Chili Mischung hat.



Was machst Du hier und warum hast Du im Gabelthread noch keinen ausführlichen Sektorbericht geposted?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. November 2011)

Weil ich mich auch im echten Leben öfters mit Litevillern rumtreibe 

Sektor: Super! Türlich keine Dämpfung wie ne richtige Gabel, macht aber von CC- bis DH-Rennen alles mit. Nach Helmchen-Bearbeitung auch super sensibel! Und sie wiegt nur 2kg mit Stahlfeder.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Weil ich mich auch im echten Leben öfters mit Litevillern rumtreibe
> 
> Sektor: Super! Türlich keine Dämpfung ...



Bleibt ja nur zu hoffen , dass ich auch ma wieder dazu gehöre  ich hab ne Schlafgelegenheit in der Gegend! Und zur Sektor: Merkt man das mit der Dämpfe, wenn man echter Celler is?


----------



## scylla (9. November 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Sascha: Ich möchte einen haben, wenn er die Black Chili Mischung hat.



ich nehm den zweiten


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. November 2011)

Das Fichtelgebirge ist echt zu empfehlen! Ist ein bisschen wie der Harz. Genauso tot, wenn man nicht grad Radfahren will 

Das mit der Dämpfung merkt man nur, wenn man echter Celler ist UND eine Totem zum Vergleich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (10. November 2011)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Das Blaue ist
> 
> Der Spacer ist der neue MegaSpacer ? Passt der auch an ein MK<8 i.v.m. einem Superforce, oder ist der wirklich MK8+Megaforce-spezifisch???



Biddeschön


----------



## Grosser1609 (10. November 2011)

Kippi, Dogday.....: herzlichen Dank


----------



## hardtailjocke (10. November 2011)

Hallo Liteviller,

kann mir einer sagen wie es, im Moment, mit den Lieferzeiten fürs mk9 aussieht? Mein Händler hat da heute angerufen und man konnte ihm noch nicht mal nen ungefähren Termin nennen


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. November 2011)

noch einen Donnerstag, Schwerdonnerstag.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. November 2011)

hardtailjocke schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen wie es, im Moment, mit den Lieferzeiten fürs mk9 aussieht? Mein Händler hat da heute angerufen und man konnte ihm noch nicht mal nen ungefähren Termin nennen



da schau z.B. mal hier 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26905_Rahmenkit-301-Mk9-mit-DT-Swiss-SSD-212-L-.html
da sind einige Ausführungen lagernd

ansonsten gibt es hier Leute die bereits das Mk10 vorbestellt haben und das soll (!) im März kommen.....


----------



## hardtailjocke (10. November 2011)

Danke dir, Bjoern


----------



## Wobbi (10. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ansonsten gibt es hier Leute die bereits das Mk10 vorbestellt haben und das soll (!) im März kommen.....



gibt es denn dazu überhaupt schon daten?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. November 2011)

zum Mk10 bitte hier entlang......Infos gibt es aber auch dort keine


----------



## tf-bikes.at (11. November 2011)

hardtailjocke schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen wie es, im Moment, mit den Lieferzeiten fürs mk9 aussieht? Mein Händler hat da heute angerufen und man konnte ihm noch nicht mal nen ungefähren Termin nennen



Nicht überall ist die aktuelle Charge MK9 bereits restlos ausverkauft 

lg,
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank1963 (11. November 2011)

Hallo, 
da ich jetzt auch ein Liteviller bin, möchte ich Euch mein Rad'l mal zeigen.
Größe L, 13.5Kg das Bike und 93Kg bei 186 länge bei mir.
Ich habe mal versucht einige Bilder anzuhängen, mal schauen ob es klappt.
Gruß Frank


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. November 2011)

Frank1963 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da ich jetzt auch ein Liteviller bin, möchte ich Euch mein Rad'l mal zeigen.
> Größe L, 13.5Kg das Bike und 93Kg bei 186 länge bei mir.
> Ich habe mal versucht einige Bilder anzuhängen, mal schauen ob es klappt.
> Gruß Frank



Schick mach mal ein großes Foto.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. November 2011)

ich helf mal aus...


----------



## Mountain77 (11. November 2011)

Frank, Du hast einfach zu viel Zeit zum Putzen! Das Rad glänzt ja wieder mal...


----------



## klaro (11. November 2011)

Hat jemand ein schwarzes 301 mir weißen Crossmax SX Laufrädern und könnte ein Bild hier reinstellen. Würd mich interessieren wie das aussieht.

Danke.


----------



## Mr. Nice (11. November 2011)

Et voilà....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waxtomwax (12. November 2011)

klaro schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein schwarzes 301 mir weißen Crossmax SX Laufrädern und könnte ein Bild hier reinstellen. Würd mich interessieren wie das aussieht.
> 
> Danke.



So, bitte, einmal in weiß!


----------



## Lock3 (12. November 2011)

habe den weißabgleich etwas korrigiert


----------



## tobone (13. November 2011)

Was ist das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. November 2011)

Syntace VRO

http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=29


----------



## tobone (13. November 2011)

Ok, hab ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## klaro (13. November 2011)

Vielen Dank,
Sieht geil aus.


----------



## tobone (15. November 2011)

@waxtomwax
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## waxtomwax (16. November 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> @waxtomwax
> Wie groß bist du?



Bin 1,84 m


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. November 2011)

@Fetcher
Schönes Blau! 

Hast du den Rahmen gewogen? Mich würde das Mehrgewicht vom Pulver interessieren.


----------



## Fetcher (16. November 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @Fetcher
> Schönes Blau!
> 
> Hast du den Rahmen gewogen? Mich würde das Mehrgewicht vom Pulver interessieren.



leider nichts. Habs vor "Aufregung" total vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (17. November 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Hast du den Rahmen gewogen? Mich würde das Mehrgewicht vom Pulver interessieren.



Vielleicht kann ich ja was dazu beitragen, baue gerade eines in rot gepulvert auf und wiege alles.....

*Größe L, 140mm, inkl. Syntace Superlock 2 und Jagwire-Zug: 3040Gramm*







PS: Das BLAU finde ich auch pornös!!! Die roten Griffe vielleicht etwas too much, aber echt geiler Hobel!


----------



## [email protected] (18. November 2011)

@gremlino
Jetzt noch die Gabel in Rahmenfarbe - das würde bestimmt super aussehen... (Ist aber auch jetzt schon schick)


----------



## Bumble (18. November 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja was dazu beitragen, baue gerade eines in rot gepulvert auf und wiege alles.....
> 
> *Größe L, 140mm, inkl. Syntace Superlock 2 und Jagwire-Zug: 3040Gramm*



Ich hätte ein gepulvertes MK6 Größe M anzubieten, ebenfalls mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme allerdings ohne Schaltzug


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. November 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja was dazu beitragen, baue gerade eines in rot gepulvert auf und wiege alles.....
> 
> *Größe L, 140mm, inkl. Syntace Superlock 2 und Jagwire-Zug: 3040Gramm*



Super, danke! Also sinds etwa 200g. Das schreckt mich garnicht so


----------



## Spirit_Moon (18. November 2011)

Also ca. 200 g extra für die Pulverung in Größe L.


----------



## titanarm (18. November 2011)

[/IMG]

Hab mir endlich eine Hängewaage zugelegt (Park Tool DS-1).
Jetzt kann ich das Gewicht nachreichen. 
12,62kg --- Naja...
Es sind aber auch recht schwere Reifen montiert. Mit Reset Pedals, Edge Felgen, ... müssten aber U11,5 drin sein. Das will ich aber dann auch mit einem selbst gebauten Titan-Rahmen verwirklichen...


----------



## ribisl (18. November 2011)

Eine Farbe wär schon fein, aber 200g....eher nein!Wenn dann nur bei meinem 901er, da is eh wurst.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. November 2011)

Geile Guelle! 140er lefty?


----------



## titanarm (18. November 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geile Guelle! 140er lefty?



Jap, aber ich lasse die Lefty vielleicht auf 150mm traveln. Eighty aid hat mir aber noch nicht geantwortet, ob sie das machen können. Im letzten Bike Heft gabs jedenfalls eine ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (19. November 2011)

Jetzt kommt mal ein Oldie & Goldie:

Mk2...BJ 2006: 2xAlpencross, Marathons und ansonsten gefühlte unendliche Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Immer noch die erste Bremsen, Gabel, Dämpfer dran, vor 3 Jahren umgerüstet auf Flats, vor 2 Jahren auf neue XTR Kurbel, vor 1 Jahr das Schaltwerk ersetzt und kürzlich umgerüstet auf versenkbare Sattelstütze.
Treuestes Pferd im Stall


----------



## fiveelements (19. November 2011)

aha, youngtimerzeit, kann ich auch was anbieten, 10,9 Kilo in XL:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (19. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal ein Oldie & Goldie:
> 
> Mk2...BJ 2006: 2xAlpencross, Marathons und ansonsten gefühlte unendliche Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Immer noch die erste Bremsen, Gabel, Dämpfer dran, vor 3 Jahren umgerüstet auf Flats, vor 2 Jahren auf neue XTR Kurbel, vor 1 Jahr das Schaltwerk ersetzt und kürzlich umgerüstet auf versenkbare Sattelstütze.
> Treuestes Pferd im Stall



Traumhaft schön absolut


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. November 2011)

titanarm schrieb:


> [/IMG]


 
Gangsta-Bike   Hat irgendwie was bedrohliches.... gefällt mir gut


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2011)

@fiveelements

Schick - gerade durch die Kurbeln und die Gabelkrone.
10,5kg? Wahnsinn - nicht mal mein 101 ist so leicht (glaub ich jedenfalls).


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. November 2011)

die 10,9 kg von fiveelements glaube ich auch nur, wenn die Laufräder richtig leicht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiveelements (19. November 2011)

@[email protected]
10,5 kilo wär schön, sind aber eher 10,9 noch was als 10,5. die reifen sind zwar 2,4" breit, aber sicher nicht für die erkundung der schwerkraft erste wahl, der 2011er 2,4" racing ralph hinten wiegt nur ca. 520 gramm und rollt einfach überzeugend leicht bei brauchbarem grip, im trockenen wirklich ein tipp, bei nässe aber tödlich.

ähnlich wie bei Kombinatschef ein treues pferd im stall, an dem über die jahre hin die für mich besten teile dranblieben.


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2011)

Ich habe an dem Gewicht nicht gezweifelt - wir sind hier doch nicht im Leichtbauforum wo die Neider immer gleich Betrug unterstellen, als wenn es um etwas wirklich Wichtiges ginge. Es ist doch bloß das Gewicht eines bikes.
Im Grunde ist mir das auch egal - meine Räder haben irgendwie immer knapp 14kg gewogen. Mein erstes Hardtail 1994 und alles was danach kam. (Außer mein 101 und mein Rotwild RCC01 - leicht sind/waren die aber auch nicht).
Hauptsacher hat Spaß - mir taugen die leichten Räder nicht. Ich hatte z.B. mal meine DT 5.1 Felgen in meinem 301 und fand das butterweich - mit sonst gleichen Komponenten.

BTT
Ahh, ja Galerie:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. November 2011)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mal ein Oldie & Goldie:
> 
> Mk2...BJ 2006: 2xAlpencross, Marathons und ansonsten gefühlte unendliche Kilometer auf dem Buckel. Immer noch die erste Bremsen, Gabel, Dämpfer dran, vor 3 Jahren umgerüstet auf Flats, vor 2 Jahren auf neue XTR Kurbel, vor 1 Jahr das Schaltwerk ersetzt und kürzlich umgerüstet auf versenkbare Sattelstütze.
> Treuestes Pferd im Stall


 
Das Teil koennte aus der Steinzeit sein und ist immer noch absolut wunderschoen!

Was ist das? (Kenne mich mit aelteren LV nicht so aus)
Gabs das so zu bestellen? Ist das gebuerstet, sieht eigentlich aus wie glanzperlengestrahlt!


=========================


[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich habe an dem Gewicht nicht gezweifelt - wir sind hier doch nicht im Leichtbauforum wo die Neider immer gleich Betrug unterstellen, als wenn es um etwas wirklich Wichtiges ginge. Es ist doch bloß das Gewicht eines bikes.
> Im Grunde ist mir das auch egal - meine Räder haben irgendwie immer knapp 14kg gewogen. Mein erstes Hardtail 1994 und alles was danach kam. (Außer mein 101 und mein Rotwild RCC01 - leicht sind/waren die aber auch nicht).
> Hauptsacher hat Spaß - mir taugen die leichten Räder nicht. Ich hatte z.B. mal meine DT 5.1 Felgen in meinem 301 und fand das butterweich - mit sonst gleichen Komponenten.
> 
> ...


 
Je mehr ich mir Deine Bilder und Deine Bikes anschaue umso mehr finde ich die Rahmengroesse XL sieht am harmonischsten aus.
Was ist mit der Kette da? (Nicht die am Rad) Trailende?


----------



## Deleted 151460 (19. November 2011)

"dank" meiner 3 monaten alten tochter beschränken sich die touren momentan trotz super wetter runden im park anstatt auf 2000er.

aber dafür findet sich jetzt zeit das radl zu putzen, nur die züge müssen noch etwas gekürzt werden.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. November 2011)

Das Champagner farbene auf dem Bild ist normal eloxiert wie die schwarzen und silbernen 301. Gab es nur ganz kurz bei den MK3.


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2011)

Nein, die Kette, die den Weg versperrt, verhindert nur, dass Geländewagen vom öffentlichen Teil des Weges auf Privatgrund weiterfahren (Ich hab mich immer gefragt wie das überhaupt gehen soll. Der Weg wird hinter der Kurve noch viel krasser.
Bergauf sehr schwer zu fahren - bergab ein Traum, man muss nur auf Ketten achten oder gut Springen können - manchmal gibt es ja auch gute Kicker in der Nähe (nicht das ich das ernsthaft machen würde...)

Ja XL sieht schon ganz nett aus - aber ich finde gerade die alten MKs sind bis auf XXL und XS und S fast alle ganz nett anzuschauen.


----------



## Bumble (20. November 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


>



Mein erster Gedanke:


----------



## Deleted 151460 (20. November 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke:



mal was anderes als die prinz und prinzessin lillyfee räder mit farblich zu den güldenen gabelholmen abgestimmten nippeln ;-)







btw. unter der "unterrohrtragepolsterung" ist noch ne lage kohlefaser-aramid verbund für resistenz gegen die beulenpest. also fast wie bei mad max.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (20. November 2011)

@Bumble: das mich das absteigen 301 irgendwie an MadMax erinnert wollte ich auch erst schreiben : )

@absteigen: 

ist dass das 301 mit dem modifizierten Federweg  ?


----------



## Deleted 151460 (20. November 2011)

@absteigen: 

ist dass das 301 mit dem modifizierten Federweg  ?[/QUOTE]

der dämpfer mit den umschaltventilen wird gerade überarbeitet. das problem sind die ventile von smc. eigentlich für pneumatische steuerungen gedacht, bei denen permanent der verlust an luft ausgeglichen wird, haben diese die eigenschaft, das beim umschalten immer ein bischen luft entweicht. durch allerlei tricks kann man hier zwar das ganze deutlich reduzieren, ist aber nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.

in den nächsten tagen bekomme ich kugelventile von der firma stein. hier habe ich mir hydraulisch entsperrbare ausgesucht. damit dürfte undichtigkeit nicht mehr auftauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (20. November 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


> btw. unter der "unterrohrtragepolsterung" ist noch ne lage kohlefaser-aramid verbund für resistenz gegen die beulenpest. also fast wie bei mad max.



Also kugelsicher die Fuhre, sehr fein.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. November 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


> mal was anderes als die prinz und prinzessin lillyfee räder mit farblich zu den güldenen gabelholmen abgestimmten nippeln ;-)


 
  Stimmt,irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht wo das ganze mädchenhaft wird


----------



## Deleted 151460 (20. November 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Also kugelsicher die Fuhre, sehr fein.



in manchen gegenden sind die Förster sehr rabiat, da macht so was durchaus Sinn.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. November 2011)

vorgestern auf über 2500m


----------



## lexle (20. November 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


> "dank" meiner 3 monaten alten tochter beschränken sich die touren momentan trotz super wetter runden im park anstatt auf 2000er.
> 
> aber dafür findet sich jetzt zeit das radl zu putzen, nur die züge müssen noch etwas gekürzt werden.



Mc Guyver?


----------



## MichiP (20. November 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


>




und immer was zu futtern mit auf Tour


----------



## taunusteufel78 (20. November 2011)




----------



## Deleted 151460 (20. November 2011)

lakritz war leider aus


----------



## jammerlappen (20. November 2011)

...schade, dass Lakritz aus war. Aber meine Freundin meint, dass Schönheit eh im Auge des Betrachters liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. November 2011)

Bist Du soo häßlich? 
Tschuldigung aber der Spruch musste bei Deiner Vorlage einfach sein.


----------



## sik_at (21. November 2011)

@ Bjoern U.: Da hab ich ja was verpasst am Freitag!


----------



## Deleted139849 (21. November 2011)

Eine Ahnlichkeit ist unübersehbar!


----------



## Deleted139849 (21. November 2011)

*



*


----------



## ollo (21. November 2011)

fiveelements schrieb:


> aha, youngtimerzeit, kann ich auch was anbieten, 10,9 Kilo in XL:
> 
> ....



verdammt die Schwarze Manitou sieht einfach zu gut aus ....ich glaub ich werd nochmal schwach bei der Gabel, obwohl die bei der Dame des Hauses von Anfang an Klapperte 

ein altes Schätzchen mit 11,9


----------



## Mountain77 (21. November 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Personenwaage ist nicht sonderlich zuverlässig. Mit einer billigen Fischwaage bekommt man realistischere Gewicht. Die 20 g Ungenauigkeit reichen für den gemeinen Hobby-Leichtbauer.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Federwaage-F...gelzubehör&hash=item19ca378e54#ht_3804wt_1140



Meine Fischwaage aus Hong Kong ist da... tja, jetzt wiegt mein Rad mal eben noch nen Kilo mehr! Statt 14,9kg weit über 15kg... 
Ok, die Magicshine plus Batterien waren montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (21. November 2011)

absteigen schrieb:


> "dank" meiner 3 monaten alten tochter beschränken sich die touren momentan trotz super wetter runden im park anstatt auf 2000er.
> 
> aber dafür findet sich jetzt zeit das radl zu putzen, nur die züge müssen noch etwas gekürzt werden.



Erlkönig!


----------



## [email protected] (21. November 2011)

@Ollo
Fährst Du das 301 eigentlich noch oder hast Du LV vollständig den Rücken gekehrt? Das Foto ist doch schon etwas älter oder?


----------



## ollo (22. November 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Ollo
> Fährst Du das 301 eigentlich noch oder hast Du LV vollständig den Rücken gekehrt? Das Foto ist doch schon etwas älter oder?




na klar fahr ich das noch, ist nach wie vor ein tolles Rad / Produkt (zur Zeit im "Winterkleid") und passt. Außerdem gefällt es mir immer noch wie am ersten Tag, schön Zeitlos  und verbunden mit dem Rad fallen mir da schöne Geschichten, tolle "Abenteuer" und ein ganzer Haufen Menschen ein, die ich ohne diese Marke wohl nicht kennengelernt hätte  ...... nur weil mir ein Rad des selben Herstellers nicht zusagte muß man ja nicht über die Gesamtmarke schmollen und alles verdammen , "der gute" hat das mal sehr passend ausgedrückt, ich find es nur nicht wieder  

by the way es wird mal Zeit für eine neueres Bild, vielleicht mit einer schwarzen Manitou


----------



## Th3Rock (22. November 2011)

Hier mal mein 301 von heute Mittag...
Bei herrlichen 10° in der Sonne.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. November 2011)

Schoene Bilder! LVs wachsen auf Baeumen? Werd mir mal eins pfluecken!
Welche Pedalen sind das bitte!?


----------



## Th3Rock (22. November 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Welche Pedalen sind das bitte!?



Das sind HT Magnesium Pedale


----------



## Hans (22. November 2011)

schön 

und welche Maxxis sind das?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Th3Rock (22. November 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> schön
> 
> und welche Maxxis sind das?
> 
> ...



VR: Ardent 2.6 F60 + EXO MaxxPro
HR: Larsen TT 2.35 F60 MaxxPro


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. November 2011)

Man dankt!


----------



## hardflipper (22. November 2011)

Geil, wie viel Platz in der Fox trotz 2.6er Reifen noch über ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. November 2011)

Weiß zufällig einer ob diese Kurbel, ethirteen XC Triple 3Fach E-Type tauglich ist und ins 301 passt.
Gruss Jörg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. November 2011)

(den Grund für das leichte Zittern suche ich noch....)


----------



## coastalwolf (27. November 2011)

OT an:

@Björn: Worauf hast Du denn die DSLR montiert, dass sie sich so gleichmäßig auf einer "räumlichen" Bahn bewegt?

OT off:


----------



## wtb_rider (27. November 2011)

dat ist ne art stopmotion oder ? da es nicht gleichmässig läuft dann musstest du sicher hin und wieder nachschärfen, (sieht zumindest so aus wenn man auf die schärfe achtet) die blätter bewegen sich komisch, in er letzten einstellung. man kann sich da einen kleinen rollen dolly bauen den mal an einem seil hängen kann und hat somit eine relativ sinnvolle fahrt. 
aber jede kamera fahrt würde eine schärfenverlagerung hervorrufen die man mit normalem equipment nicht ruckelfrei hinbekommt. also geht nur eine fahrt auf einer schärfenebne. das ärgert mich ja auch so. ich bin da auch am tüfteln.

aber trotzdem schön gemacht.
gruss kay


----------



## NeooeN (27. November 2011)

Sieht irgendwie so Zeitraffer mäßig aus, aber auch mal einen schöne Art das Bike zu Präsentieren


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. November 2011)

Haben heut noch das Trockene Wetter aus genutz meine Kumpels und ich.





Grüsse aus dem Ruhr-Pott


----------



## NeooeN (27. November 2011)

Neidisch bin.


----------



## Konfuzius (27. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> (den Grund für das leichte Zittern suche ich noch....)



Das kommt vermutlich von der nachträglichen Änderung der Framerate beim Wandeln.
Das Video hat 25 fps, die Kamera hat wahrscheinlich mit 30 fps oder so aufgenommen.
Dazu muss er jede Sekunde 5 Frames wegrechnen, indem er zeitweise ein paar benachbarte Frames "zusammenmischt".
Das ist das unscharfe Zittern.

Für's Web muss die Framerate eigentlich nicht runtergerechnet werden. PCs können ja auch 30 fps wiedergeben.
Versuch vielleicht mal, die Änderung der Framerate abzuschalten.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. November 2011)

@All: es ist kein Video im herkömmlichen Sinn. NeooeN hat Recht es ist eine Zeitraffer Geschichte. Die Kamera läuft auf einer Schiene und wird per Stellmotor ein einstellbare Entfernung weiter gezogen. Da war die Hardware die ich testen wollte.
Das 301 als Motiv zu verwenden war die Notlösung da ich für eine keine Zeit hatte irgendwo hinzufahren. Für die Zeitraffer Aufnahmen zu erstellen braucht man ewig, so konnte ich das nebenbei laufen lassen. Das Video erstellt  Lightroom automatisch (mit ein paar extra installierten Templates). Eigentlich ist es eine "Diashow" und hier vermute ich den Grund fürs zittern.
Eventuell ist es auch nur ein rein mechanischer Grund, das der Schlitten nicht sauber läuft. Es ist eben der erste Versuch gewesen, das wird schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. November 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> haben heut noch das trockene wetter aus genutz meine kumpels und ich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammer geil!!!!!!!

Hast du das blaue mal in grö´ßer!


----------



## NeooeN (27. November 2011)

@ Bjoern_U. Ich finde es hat was auch die Musik passt  hätte ruhig was länger gehen können


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. November 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> hammer geil!!!!!!!
> 
> Hast du das blaue mal in grö´ßer!



Würd ich auch gern sehn


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. November 2011)

Beeindruckend!  Ich wusste nicht einmal, daß das mit lr möglich ist.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. November 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> hammer geil!!!!!!!
> 
> Hast du das blaue mal in grö´ßer!


Leider nicht ,hatten wir heute morgen einfach mal so mit dem Handy vor der Tour aufgenommen.
Ich mach mal ,bei der nächsten runde wenn der Kumpel dabei ist ein Foto vom Bike.
Vieleicht kannst du es auf dem Foto besser sehen in groß.Ist aber miese Handy Quali



Gruss


----------



## Konfuzius (27. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das Video erstellt  Lightroom automatisch (mit ein paar extra installierten Templates). Eigentlich ist es eine "Diashow" und hier vermute ich den Grund fürs zittern.
> Eventuell ist es auch nur ein rein mechanischer Grund, das der Schlitten nicht sauber läuft.



Ich tippe trotzdem auf ein Frameraten-Problem.
Schau mal in diesen Artikel: http://gwegner.de/know-how/verwirrung-um-die-frameraten-24-fps-25-fps-30-fps-pal-ntsc-wann-nimmt-man-was/
Könnte evtl. das Phänomen aus dem letzten Abschnitt "Anmerkungen für LRTimelapse User" sein?

Mechanisches Problem würde ich ausschließen.
In der Einzelbildanzeige sieht man deutlich, dass in den unscharfen Stellen immer zwei Bilder zu einem überlagert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. November 2011)

@Konfuzius: jep, daran scheint es zu liegen, zusätzlich fehlten mir die Videodateien die gwegner zur Verfügung stellt (bzw. diese lagen im falschen Ordner )


----------



## leonardo59 (28. November 2011)

Ein neuer Liteville- Fahrer aus CH!
Nach 3 Rahmen-Rissen bei meinem Rotwild ( die jedesmal von Rotwild ersetzt wurden ) war die Zeit gekommen, sich nach was Neuem umzusehen. 
Es wurde ein 301 MK9 mit 120mm Federweg. Da in meiner Region Landwirtschaft gross geschrieben wird und Zäune, über die gestiegen werden muss,  im 5-Minutentakt auf den Trail's anzutreffen sind, sollte es leicht werden. 
Für ein Fully mit Alu-Rahmen in Gr. L sind 10.5 kg inkl. Ersatzschlauch und kl. Pumpe ein akzeptabler Wert.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (28. November 2011)

Das erste 301 mit RS SID hier im Forum


----------



## boing (29. November 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Bitte



Heilige Schei$$e! Ist das geil!

Magst Du das bitte auch mal von der anderen Seite fotografieren?


----------



## the donkey (29. November 2011)

Meins:


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Dezember 2011)

ich bin ja noch mein umgefärbtes schuldig, die Wandlung von Schwarz in Orange ist trotz kleiner  Problemchen gelungen 

Ich bin der Meinung, es kann sich sehen lassen, alle Beteiligten haben einen Super Job gemacht.

*gegen November u. Dezember-Depressionen hilft nur eins :*


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2011)

boah ist das geil !!!!

sag mal wo du das hast machen lassen und was für Probleme es gab 
mit so was gehe ich auch schwanger
wie sieht es mit schon vorhandenen Macken aus ? die sieht man ja normalerweise. wurde das erneut gestrahlt ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> boah ist das geil !!!!
> 
> sag mal wo du das hast machen lassen und was für Probleme es gab
> mit so was gehe ich auch schwanger
> wie sieht es mit schon vorhandenen Macken aus ? die sieht man ja normalerweise. wurde das erneut gestrahlt ?



guck mal auf die LV Homepage, da steht mittlerweile, was es zu beachten gibt und was es für Probleme geben kann. Auch stehen dort Kontaktadressen. 
Strahlen lassen musste ich es. Ich weiß aber von anderen, da wa es nicht nötig.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. Dezember 2011)

Warum wurden die Sitzstreben nicht mit eloxiert und die Kettenstreben schon. Sieht etwas unharmonisch aus. Der halbnackte Dämpfer passt auch nicht so recht ins Bild. 

Aber der Farbton sieht wenigstens Orange aus, nicht wie das 301 von TFbike.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2011)

gerade das mit der schwarzen Strebe gefällt mir gut 

@Downhillfaller: kannst ruhig "Werbung" für den Eloxierer machen, das sieht sehr gut aus. Ich müsste es ebenfalls auch strahlen lassen da mittlerweile div. Kampfspuren vorhanden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch der Meinung, dass das mit den schwarzen Sitzstreben sehr gut kommt - wegen der schwarzen Gabel gibt das ein schlüssigeres Gesamtkonzept.

So könnte mir ein 301 auch gefallen ...


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Dezember 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Der halbnackte Dämpfer passt auch nicht so recht ins Bild.
> 
> Aber der Farbton sieht wenigstens Orange aus, nicht wie das 301 von TFbike.



Ja, das mit dem Dämpfer gefällt mir auch noch nicht. Mal abwarten, ob der DT nicht eh bald raus fliegt...

Die Sitztreben sollten den Übergang zur Wippe und der Gabel bilden, ich wollte keine Kopie des TF-Bikes und auch nicht alles in Orange

Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker ja verschieden


----------



## Prwolf35 (2. Dezember 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, was für ein geiles Bike!
Rattert schon wieder in meinem Kopf



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich bin ja noch mein umgefärbtes schuldig, die Wandlung von Schwarz in Orange ist trotz kleiner  Problemchen gelungen
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, es kann sich sehen lassen, alle Beteiligten haben einen Super Job gemacht.
> 
> *gegen November u. Dezember-Depressionen hilft nur eins :*


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Dezember 2011)

Extrem hübsch!  Genau das war auch mein Plan... hmmmm.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Rad, ich hätte die Sitzstrebe aber entweder mit eloxiert, oder die Kettenstreben mit schwarz gelassen. Aber geschmäcker sind verschieden.
Was genial aussieht, sind die Schweissnähte, da sieht man kaum einen Farbunterschied.

Andere Frage, der Baron vorne, ist das ein 2.3 oder 2.5er??


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Dezember 2011)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, ich hätte die Sitzstrebe aber entweder mit eloxiert, oder die Kettenstreben mit schwarz gelassen. Aber geschmäcker sind verschieden.
> Was genial aussieht, sind die Schweissnähte, da sieht man kaum einen Farbunterschied.
> 
> Andere Frage, der Baron vorne, ist das ein 2.3 oder 2.5er??



Gut aufgepasst, der Baron ist ein 2.3  ,der ist aber wieder runter vorne
Ich hatte nur noch die 2 Conti's. Und mit der orangen Schrift passte das am besten


----------



## Lhafty (2. Dezember 2011)

Absolut geiles Rad! Der Kontrast mit den Sitzstreben ist super gelungen!


----------



## ribisl (2. Dezember 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> guck mal auf die LV Homepage, da steht mittlerweile, was es zu beachten gibt und was es für Probleme geben kann. Auch stehen dort Kontaktadressen.
> Strahlen lassen musste ich es. Ich weiß aber von anderen, da wa es nicht nötig.



Find´s nicht auf der Site! Bitte Hilfe!


----------



## Helium (2. Dezember 2011)

Bitteschön

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_456.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (2. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
Schaut also schlecht aus!
Hätt ich mir einen Raw geholt!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Dezember 2011)

ribisl schrieb:


> Danke!
> Schaut also schlecht aus!
> Hätt ich mir einen Raw geholt!



dito, zumindest wenn man LV glaubt
der orangene oben ist aber auch mal schwarz gewesen
wäre schön wenn man da ein paar Infos zu den "Problemen" bekommt
aber da ich von einem Sturz im Unterrohr seitlich eine kleine Delle habe ist bei meinem eventuell pulvern mit vorherigem spachteln besser....


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dito, zumindest wenn man LV glaubt
> der orangene oben ist aber auch mal schwarz gewesen
> wäre schön wenn man da ein paar Infos zu den "Problemen" bekommt
> aber da ich von einem Sturz im Unterrohr seitlich eine kleine Delle habe ist bei meinem eventuell pulvern mit vorherigem spachteln besser....



Zitat LV-HP:_ Da wir unsere Serienrahmen aber nicht mit "kleinen Schönheitsfehlern" ausliefern wollen, sondern den Anspruch auf optische Perfektion haben, werden eventuelle Fehler mit einem Speziallack und einer Airbrush-Pistole professionell beseitigt. Dieser Speziallack ist optisch von unserem schwarzen Eloxal nicht zu unterscheiden und extrem schlag- und kratzfest_

Das war bei mir der Fall, deshalb war das strahlen noch nötig. Ist aber trotzdem eine schöne Oberfläche geworden die allerdings etwas rauher als das originale schwarze Eloxal ist.


----------



## gremlino (3. Dezember 2011)

als Freund der farbigen 301 finde ich es SEHR GEIL!!!


----------



## bernd e (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das orange auch extremst pro.ös  hätte ich nicht ein ohnehin seltenes Silbernes, würde ich doch glatt schwach werden.


----------



## Kordi (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Auch von mir (einem Neuliteviller) nochmal ein Bild meines neuen Begleiters.

Ursprünglich stand LV garnicht in der engeren Wahl, doch bereue ich die Anschaffung keine Sekunde. Gepaart mit den Teilen die beste Investition seit einigen Jahren. 

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Von mir. An mich. Und obwohl der (mittlerweile) klassische S/W Aufbau mit den meisten wunderschönen Styleaufbauten nicht mithalten kann: Stolz wie Lumpi!

Aufgenommen nach der ersten ernstzunehmenden Trail-Test-Feierabend-Runde am Tegernsee. Die Sasion 2012 beginnt. Jetzt!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cypoman (5. Dezember 2011)

"Und obwohl der (mittlerweile) klassische S/W Aufbau mit den meisten wunderschönen Styleaufbauten nicht mithalten kann: Stolz wie Lumpi!"

Ich find S/W immer noch am schönsten !!!


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Dezember 2011)

Was solln n "Styleaufbau" sein, wenn nich das? Vielmehr geht ja wohl nich (abgesehen vom Sattel, der Deinem Arsch hoffentlich mehr schmeichelt als meinem Auge)


----------



## gremlino (10. Dezember 2011)

ein neues, noch nie gesehenes Gesicht, leider noch etwas schüchtern 






später mehr


----------



## gremlino (10. Dezember 2011)

und noch mal eines:






Jetzt noch die Partlist erstellen und die restlichen Fotos sichten, dann gehts morgen, denke ich, weiter.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Dezember 2011)

Schonmal sehr lecker, da bekommt man appetit auf mehr!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mir hier mal wieder ein schnelles Marathon-LV wünschen.. 
Bin gespannt! Das Rot gefällt!


----------



## daddy yo yo (11. Dezember 2011)

Kordi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Auch von mir (einem Neuliteviller) nochmal ein Bild meines neuen Begleiters.
> 
> ...


gibt's von dem schönen rädle denn auch irgendwo ne komplettansicht? das hätte es nämlich wirklich verdient!

hintergrund: aktuell ist mein schätzelein nämlich "tout noir", aber ich wär kein liteviller, wenn ich trotz der erst kürzlichen entjungferung nicht schon über updates nachdenken würde... tutto nero ist vielleicht doch ein wenig zu viel schwarz?!


----------



## the donkey (11. Dezember 2011)

Mir erging es ähnlich
Weiße Gabel ist bestellt


----------



## tobone (11. Dezember 2011)

Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist, SL und Vorbau?


----------



## the donkey (11. Dezember 2011)

Vorbau seit gestern 60mm
1,86m und 86cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (11. Dezember 2011)

so, nach 5 Monaten fertig. Für mich als 0,1 Tonner der optimale Aufbau fürs Bergische Land  Gewicht der Einzelteile auf Küchenwaage war 200gr. weniger, die 12,9kg sind jetzt komplett mit digitaler Hängewaage ermittelt. Wäre noch Potential z.B. durch Milch aber es bleibt erst mal so. Jetzt heißt es warten auf den 28.12., da ist mein nächster Termin beim Doc nach meinem Unfall/OP Mitte des Jahres, dann gibt es hoffentlich die Fahrfreigabe. Bin aber trotzdem gestern schon 300m gefahren:  GEIL  Jetzt genug gesabbelt, hoffe, es gefällt:


----------



## gab-star (11. Dezember 2011)

sehr schön - steht fertig um genutzt zu wurden


----------



## thetourist (11. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Bike!  Tolle Bilder! Hoffe der Freigabe steht bald nix mehr im Wege!

Interessant mit den 200g, bei mir sind es auch ca. 170g Differenz...


----------



## NeooeN (11. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Bike !


----------



## daddy yo yo (11. Dezember 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mir erging es ähnlich
> Weiße Gabel ist bestellt


wobei du wenigstens weiße bapperl am lrs hattest...  im gegensatz zu meinem ist das ja schon richtig progressiv!!! 



gremlino schrieb:


> so, nach 5 Monaten fertig.


mist, ich hätt doch eins in farbe nehmen sollen...  ganz ehrlich, ich find's hammergeil!!!


----------



## coastalwolf (11. Dezember 2011)

@gremlino:  Schönes Rad.

Kannst Du schon etwas zu den XTR-Trail Pedalen sagen auch wenn Du noch verletzt bist? Mich würde interessieren, ob man die vergrößerte Auflagefläche tatsächlich spürt? Und zwar nicht beim ausgeklickt fahren, sondern eingeklickt.


----------



## airtime17 (11. Dezember 2011)

Servus beinand,

wie gewünscht einmal ein paar Bilder von einem 301 mk8 mit BOS Deville. Das Gerät hat so 13,2 kg mit anständigen Reifen, Bremsen und ohne Kompromisse beim Rest. Für mich mit vorn160 und hinten 140 mm das ideale Trailbike für die Isar...












]
















Und damits nicht so allein rumsteht noch in Gesellschaft ;-)






Ride on, Flo


----------



## ribisl (11. Dezember 2011)

bissl updated...
Pedale & LRS


----------



## gremlino (11. Dezember 2011)

Danke fürs Lob 



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Kannst Du schon etwas zu den XTR-Trail Pedalen sagen auch wenn Du noch verletzt bist? Mich würde interessieren, ob man die vergrößerte Auflagefläche tatsächlich spürt? Und zwar nicht beim ausgeklickt fahren, sondern eingeklickt.



Bin die XTR-Trail noch kurz vor meinem Unfall am alten Rad gefahren. Eingeklickt merkt man die nicht, fahre allerdings auch Shimano XC-Schuhe mit harter Sohle. Um die vergrößerte Auflagefläche wird viel Hype gemacht, für mich ist die in erster Linie interessant, um im schweren Gelände zu treffen, man merkt eher, wie das Pedal steht bzw. tritt es in die richtige Richtung. (Im Vergleich zu normalen XC-Pedalen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (11. Dezember 2011)

gremlino schrieb:


> ....für mich ist die in erster Linie interessant, um im schweren Gelände zu treffen, man merkt eher, wie das Pedal steht bzw. tritt es in die richtige Richtung. (Im Vergleich zu normalen XC-Pedalen)



Den letzten Satz habe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden , aber Du verfällst jetzt, wie viele andere hier im Forum auch, nicht gleich in Jubelstürme. Da bleibe ich wohl für ausgiebige Touren doch bei meinen 970er XTRs. Ansonsten sind sowieso Flatpedals an meinem 301. Meine Hoffung war, dass sich die angeblich erhöhte Aufstandsfläche im eingeklickten Zustand insofern bemerkbar macht, dass man den Schuh nicht mehr soweit zur Seite kippen kann. Gerade in technisch anspruchsvollen Abschnitten bringt nämlich genau dieses Kippen im Vergleich zur rießigen Auflagefläche bei Flatpedals entsprechend Unruhe in die ganz Fuhre.


----------



## Helium (11. Dezember 2011)

@ribisl

wahnsinns geiles 301 hast du da, echt genial, eins der Top3 hier im Forum. und extrem gute Teileauswahl.
Die neuen Crossmax sieht wirklich super aus, steht auch schon auf meinem Wunschzettel, obwohl ich von den Haven total begeistert und zufrieden bin, gibts die früher oder später noch dazu.


----------



## gremlino (11. Dezember 2011)

ich meinte das so, wenn du normale XC-Clicks fährst und die nicht waagerecht/parallel mit der Clickfläche zum Boden stehen, kann es schon mal sein, das du abrutscht - mit den XTR-Trail drehst du über den Käfig das Pedal gerade und kommst rein. Wenn du in deinen Schuhen kippst, liegt das aber am Schuh bzw. der Sohle und nicht am Pedal. Zu Flatpedals kann ich dir keinen Vergleich geben, ich fahr seit 15Jahren überzeugt Clicks


----------



## Pure_Power (11. Dezember 2011)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber der Wechsel ist vollbracht.




Da sind noch mehr Bildchen : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/147068


----------



## bikandy (11. Dezember 2011)

@ribisl

hast du schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem Hans Dampf gemacht? Mich würde v.a. der Rollwiderstand im Vgl. zum FA oder Rubber Queen interessieren... ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Dezember 2011)

@gremlino: schönes Bike ! gefällt in dem Rot
ich kann dir deine nächsten Evolutionsstufen aber schon voraussagen !
die Reifen werden gegen potentere getauscht die dem Abfahrtspotential des 301 gerechter werden
eine SCS wird Einzug halten damit das Kettenschlagen weniger wird
der Vorbau wird kürzer und der Lenker breiter werden
und wenn die P6 vom vielen hoch und runter machen unschön geworden ist kommt die Überlegung an eine versenkbare Sattelstütze
glaubst du nicht....wollte ich auch nicht 
mein Erstaufbau war nämlich deinem jedenfalls mal sehr ähnlich 



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Kannst Du schon etwas zu den XTR-Trail Pedalen sagen auch wenn Du noch verletzt bist? Mich würde interessieren, ob man die vergrößerte Auflagefläche tatsächlich spürt? Und zwar nicht beim ausgeklickt fahren, sondern eingeklickt.


ich habe zwar nur die XT Version, einziger (sichtbarer) Unterschied nur die Titanachse und der Preis, kann aber sagen dass man die größere Fläche deutlich spürt. Der eingeklickte Schuh steht satter auf und biegt entsprechend etwas weniger durch. Allerdings steht man bei der Trail-Ausführung immer noch nur auf den blanken Aluflächen und nicht auf dem großen Käfig außen. U.U reicht daher auch die normale neue Version. Ich bin jedenfalls sehr angetan von den Dingern, die normalen alten XTR Pedale kommen trotz unkaputtbar nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (11. Dezember 2011)

@ribisl:

sehr cooles 301!  Kann mich Helium nur anschließen! 
Wie bist du mit den Crossmax SX zufrieden und warum der Wechseln von den EX1750 zu den Crossmax?


----------



## biker-wug (11. Dezember 2011)

Das 301 von Ribisl ist wirklich schick, gefällt mir echt gut!!


----------



## ribisl (11. Dezember 2011)

bikandy schrieb:


> @ribisl
> 
> hast du schon erste Erfahrungen mit dem Hans Dampf gemacht? Mich würde v.a. der Rollwiderstand im Vgl. zum FA oder Rubber Queen interessieren... ?



Unauffälliger Reifen für Hinten, find ihn eigentlich sehr gut: ausreichend Bremsgrip, Seitenhalt auch ok, bisserl schwerer als der FA ist er ~40g, Rollwiderstand in etwa FA Niveau, vielleicht ein bisserl besser. Hab ihn übrigens in der Trailstar Mischung. Aja günstiger ist er auch. Bin ganz zufrieden, aber der FA front Hinten is auch ok. Im Sommer für Alpines kommt dann vorne wieder der MM Vertstar rauf.
Bin 1 Woche als Übergangslösung den leicht LRS von meim 901er im 301er gfahren und muss ganz klar sagen, dass die RubberQueen 2.4 UST mit Abstand am Besten rollt, der Unterschied zu FA front und Hans Dampf, beide hinten ist klar spürbar sogar markant würd ich sagen! Das Rad fühlte sich mit den schweren RQ bergauf leichtfüßiger und spritziger an......komische Sache....

@Freeeerider81: Hat haupsächlich optische Gründe, bin auch ein bisserl ein Mavic Fan, fahr die Crossmax SX schon seit 2 Saisonen in Abwechslungen mit den Deemax am 901er und bin begeistert, verrichten anstandslos ihre Arbeit, keine Defekte, Dellen und dergleichen!
Die Neuen sind übrigens ganze 18g leichter, obwohl die ja jetzt lackiert sind. Die Alten sind ja eloxiert oder so.....
Ich mag auch die fetten Speichen....usw....und die 1750er hatte ich ja auch schon ewig....

Mit der klassischen 301 LRS (Flow/240iger) würd ich zwar noch Gewicht sparen, aber optisch können die halt garnyx...


----------



## ribisl (11. Dezember 2011)

Aja und Danke für die Blumen!
...vorallem vom Aufbaugott Helium!


----------



## gremlino (11. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @gremlino: schönes Bike ! gefällt in dem Rot
> ich kann dir deine nächsten Evolutionsstufen aber schon voraussagen !
> die Reifen werden gegen potentere getauscht die dem Abfahrtspotential des 301 gerechter werden
> eine SCS wird Einzug halten damit das Kettenschlagen weniger wird
> ...



dann bin ich ja mal gespannt Aber in erster Linie will ich jetzt überhaupt mal wieder fahren  Wenn es updates gibt, berichte, ähhhh fotografiere ich.


----------



## biker-wug (11. Dezember 2011)

Gerade ganz vergessen, das ROTE von gremlino gefällt mir auch gut!!

Nur das rote V vom Liteville Schriftzug auf rotem Rahmen gefällt mir einfach nicht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (11. Dezember 2011)

Da ich jetzt nicht so der abfahrtsorientierte Biker bin, gehört für _mich persönlich_ das *rote* LV von *gremlino* zu den Schönsten. Sehr geil!


----------



## the donkey (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich find das rote auch sehr gelungen
Stimmiger Aufbau

Wiedermal etwas mit Farbe

Ich wünschte ich würd auch mal so Bilder schaffen


----------



## ONE78 (11. Dezember 2011)

jupp das rote ist wirklich schick!

ich wünschte mein rad wäre mal so sauber...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Dezember 2011)

Alles schoene Bikes, das rote ist aber natuerlich der Knaller! Schoener Aufbau und schoen in Szene gesetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (12. Dezember 2011)

airtime17 schrieb:


> wie gewünscht einmal ein paar Bilder von einem 301 mk8 mit BOS Deville.


danke!  also, ich find das teuflisch!!!


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

so, hab ich auch noch eins zusammen bekommen
ist mit 160mm hi und 180 vorne mein tourenmobil. gewicht liegt mit kern gewogen bei 12,9 inkl allem. klar geht noch leichter aber dann müsst ich abstriche bei perfomance machen wie zb reifen oder reverb

erste fahrten, erstes urteil - richtiges entscheidung, geiles teil


----------



## langer.andi (13. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike und super Gewicht!
Stell doch mal ne Teileliste hier rein.


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

ja klar, ich schreib mal grob zusammen:

mk8 mit 160mm setup (da mk9 ausverkauft)
fox float rc2 180mm
dt swiss ex1750
schwalbe sv14
continental baron 2.3
antrieb komplett xtr
kette ist diese kcmc oder wie auch immer (die teure mit geschltzt)
kettenführung ist die bionocon
bashguard vorne ist aus carbon
bremse ist ne r1 carbon vorne 203 - hinten 180
sattelstütze ist ne reverb 
sattel fizik gobi kium
vorbau syntace megaforce 40mm
lenker syntace carbon low gekürzt auf 720mm
pedale nc 17 sudpin 3 titan
griffe ergon enduro

kleinteile wie schauben meist aus titan und aheadkappe, spacer carbon ect.

lg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike! Ich find zwar die 180er gabeln fürs 301 too much aber das ist meine Meinung und ich muss damit ja nicht fahren.
Sicher, dass das Dingen nur 12.9 kg wiegt? Also mir isset egal, ich achte da eh wenig  drauf aber das erscheint mir doch recht sportlich!


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

stimmt, es schwankt zwischen 12,85 und 12,9 - gewogen mit kern, gleiche wie se tune verkauft. also das stimmt.
gerne fuffi wetten, vorbei kommen, fuffi verlieren und zusammen nen bier trinken. glaub mir, habs weiss gott nicht nötig irgend was anzugeben was nicht so ist.
ich fahre es mit 180 iger weil ich schon eher "light freeride" fahre wenn ich toure...sonst immer nur bikeparks mit anderem bike. also normale touren sind eher ausnahme.

lg


----------



## Mozart-only (13. Dezember 2011)

Gewicht hab ich nachgechnet, wenn deine Gabel 2400g und die Laufräder wie angegeben 1750g wiegen komme ich auf 12,9 ....allerdings ohne Pedale:
Ist aber dennoch eine Ansage mit 180/160mm


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

meine fresse  - 12,9 inkl allem. pedale wiegen um genau zu sein 284 gramm mit den mitgelieferten alupins. so, ich geh raus und wiege und mach bild. meinste ich stecke in meine bikes weit über 10 scheine und habs dann nötig, hier paar hundert gramm zu unterschlagen, wem bringt das was ?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> stimmt, es schwankt zwischen 12,85 und 12,9 - gewogen mit kern, gleiche wie se tune verkauft. also das stimmt.
> gerne fuffi wetten, vorbei kommen, fuffi verlieren und zusammen nen bier trinken. glaub mir, habs weiss gott nicht nötig irgend was anzugeben was nicht so ist.
> ich fahre es mit 180 iger weil ich schon eher "light freeride" fahre wenn ich toure...sonst immer nur bikeparks mit anderem bike. also normale touren sind eher ausnahme.
> 
> lg



...um direkt alle weiteren Diskussionen im Keim zu ersticken, mir ists wirklich egal was das Dingen wiegt! Mir kam es nur echt niedrig vor, denn meins ist ähnlich aufgebaut und wiegt dezente 1500 Gramm mehr... Also gehen wir einfach so nen Bier trinken ohne die Fuffi Wette 

Aber was zählt ist, dass es echt schick geworden ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)




----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

danke, mir gefällts wirklich auch sehr gut und wichtig es fährt sich bombe. aber echt, wiegt das wie angegebn. 12,5 wäre noch machbar mt 2.2er rubber queen und vorne rce face 34er kb statt jetzt dem 36er. bzw könnt man ja auch die reverb raus hauen...aber so wie es ist, ist es für mich halt top. war aber auch erstaunt und erfreut darüber, das es unter 13 geblieben ist. 

und bier, sehr gerne 


lg


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2011)

nun....hier sind einige die einen vergleichbaren Aufbau haben und die sich eben fragen wieso der bei dir, selbst unter Berücksichtigung der Carbonteile und der teuren XTR Sachen min 1/2kg leichter ist als üblich
und nur weil Tune das gleiche Model der Waage verwendet muss das angezeigte Gewicht nicht unbedingt richtig sein 

ich habe ohne Carbonspielchen und X0/Elixir CR anstelle XTR/R1 und ner Lyrik U-Turn derzeit 13,8kg



LRS ist mit den gleichen Bauteilen wie der 1750 nur eben in schwarz, Reifen sind gleich, Kurbel gleich, Sattelstütze sogar nur eine P6 Carbon (ca 300g weniger als die Reverb + Hülse), Rahmengröße auch L, usw.
und mir ist auch schleierhaft wo in den Unterschieden 900g bzw mit Reverb über 1kg weniger Gewicht steckt. 500-600 ja, sicherlich machbar aber mehr ?


----------



## Helium (13. Dezember 2011)

Für nen Fuffi is mir die Fahrt zuweit, aber wenn wir sagen tausend Euro, komm ich bei dir vorbei und wiege nach.


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

sry, ist halt so^^
hab eben ne andere hängewage dran gehabt, da zeigt es das gleiche. ist auch ne kern. wir haben da paar von weil wir oft wild abwiegen. und da müssen es geeichte sein.

klar helium, dann hab schonmal nen 1000er ab.


----------



## Lock3 (13. Dezember 2011)

Bash hat er von mir der wiegt praktisch nix  ,und ich glaub dem Soso sein Gewicht, wenn nicht stell ich mich gerne hin und wiege für euch mit meiner,von Firma die bei uns die Waagen eichen muss, geeichten Kernwaage nochmal nach 

Wenn ich seinen Autbau mit dem meines Hardtail vergleiche kommt das Gewicht auf jeden Fall hin!!!
Es handelt sich übrigens um die 2.3er Barone nicht 2.5er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Dezember 2011)

@soso79:

Tut mir leid, dass ich den Stein des Anstoßes geliefert hab! Wirklich!

Ist das Rhön am Rhönsteig in Thüringen? Nette Gegend!

PS: Der "Aufbaugott" hat eh ne Gelddruckmaschine im Keller, den jucken die zwei 500er nicht. Würd ich nicht drauf anlegen


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

ich glaub hier im liteville thread ist man nicht gut beraten wenn sein rad leichter ist als das der anderen...wasn hier los ))))

ist da doch was dran an dem die liteville-fahrer sind alle komisch ? 
@ helium, hast meine adresse per pn bekommen, wenn du kommen magst, hau rein. brauchst auch keinen 1000er mitbringen, wiegen ist umsonst^^

lach, also haut rein


----------



## idworker (13. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> klar helium, dann hab schonmal nen 1000er ab.



aufgeht's dann ist noch Luft für zwei Bier für mich drinne.....


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

@Helium
ich würd halt aufpassen, dass der Treffpunkt der hochoffiziellen Waagen-Wette nicht auf dem Kilimandscharo ist


----------



## soso79 (13. Dezember 2011)

es ist was dran...lach.

nee, wohne mitten in deutschland. 
leute, ich habs mit 2 verscheidenen kern gewogen. viel besser kann ichs doch net machen oder ? aber wenns euer gewissen beruhigt, dann wiegts für euch halt...na was sagen wir 13,5 ? besser ? oder nehmen wir 13,8, dann fühlt sich auch keiner aufn schlips getreten

omg


----------



## scylla (13. Dezember 2011)

@soso
ich hab nichts gegen das Gewicht deines Bikes, nicht mal Misstrauen 

Meins wiegt trotz Syntace-Carbon-Krempel, X0, XTR, DT, etc knapp 14 kg. Wie es auf unter 13 ginge wüsste ich auf Anhieb, mach's aber absichtlich nicht (nicht aus Geldnot oder weil ich es gerne schwer mag, sondern weil ich dann meine geliebten DH-Reifen und die Stahlfedergabel entfernen müsste ). Jeder so wie es ihm gut taugt, und nur keinen Neid! Die Rahmen sind ja bis auf ein paar Toleranzen alle gleich. Folglich ist jeder selbst an dem Schuld, was er beim Aufbau demit anstellt  
Selbst wenn mal einer schummelt oder falsch wiegt (was nicht auf dich gemünzt ist, @soso)... ist das nicht egal? Das "tatsächliche" Gewicht muss ja der Schummler selbst mit rumfahren, folglich tut's auch keinem weh, oder?
Diskussion überflüssig?


----------



## Wobbi (13. Dezember 2011)

feines rad, feines gewicht...hmmm...vielleicht kann man als "nicht"-liteviller eher gönnen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2011)

@soso: von meiner Seite aus ist das reines Interesse, da ich mir immer mal wieder überlege wo an meinem Mk8 noch Potentialwäre ....aber nicht wirklich was finde 
ok, die aktuelle Gabel ist rel. schwer, aber sonst lassen sich eigentlich nur Peanuts einsparen....ich hab ja noch nicht einmal solche "Männer" Reifen wie Scylla drauf 
vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach mal eine geeichte Waage besorgen ! 
dann bin ich selbst vielleicht auch mal wieder in der 0,8t Klasse


----------



## langer.andi (13. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nun....hier sind einige die einen vergleichbaren Aufbau haben und die sich eben fragen wieso der bei dir, selbst unter Berücksichtigung der Carbonteile und der teuren XTR Sachen min 1/2kg leichter ist als üblich...



Genau das überlege ich eben auch.
Mein 301: MK8 XL; 36 float; EX1750; The One; FA vo / hi; komplett XTR; Kassette XX; Sudpin III; Superforce; Vector Carbon; SQlab 611; Reverb + Hülse wiegt 13.4kg.
Potential sehe ich da aber nur beim Sattel (passt halt zum Ar**h) und bei der Reverb (weg lassen).


----------



## michael.schanki (13. Dezember 2011)

Na zumindest wissen wir jetzt, dass der Bock teurer war, als mancher Kleinwagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airtime17 (13. Dezember 2011)

Servus!

Ich find die 12.9 kg nicht soo erstaunlich. 

Meine Gurke wiegt bei Gr.L 13,24kg und ist  ähnlich ausgerichtet (Gabel und Reifen leichter, dafür etwas mehr bei Pedalen und Kleinteilen)

Deville 160mm Gabel
Hope/ZTR Flow LRS (1760 Gramm)
Maxxis Highroller 2.35 falt mit Milch
X0/XTR Komponenten
Magura Louise CArbon BAT 200/200
Joplin4
SqLab 611 Titan
Syntace Superforce Vorbau und Vector DH Lenker (760mm)
NC-17 Sudpin III (Cro-Mo Achse)








Haupsache, Spass machts.

Vg, Flo


----------



## biker-wug (13. Dezember 2011)

Gewicht hin oder her, es gefällt mir richtig gut, schickes Bike. 

Freu mich schon auf Action Bilder mit dem Bike!! Hoffe da folgen welche!!


----------



## supasini (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaub das Gewicht.



langer.andi schrieb:


> Genau das überlege ich eben auch.
> Mein 301: MK8 XL; 36 float; EX1750; The One; FA vo / hi; komplett XTR; Kassette XX; Sudpin III; Superforce; Vector Carbon; SQlab 611; Reverb + Hülse wiegt 13.4kg.
> Potential sehe ich da aber nur beim Sattel (passt halt zum Ar**h) und bei der Reverb (weg lassen).



in Klammern mal ein paar Einsparmöglichkeiten:


EX1750 ((240s/CX/Flow: -100); 
The One (R1 -100 g); 
FA vo / hi (ausgewogen -100g) ; 
komplett XTR; Kassette XX; 
Sudpin III (Titan -100g); 
Superforce (F119 - 30 g); 
SQlab 611 (SLR TT - 100 g); 

macht mehr als 500 g Ersparnis.
mein 301 hat mit Reverb und nicht ausgewogenen FA in XL auch 12,8 kg, allerdings mit ner Revelation und den schwereren CK-Naben.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


>


 
Ich stells nochmal rein,das Bike sieht nämlich echt gut aus u. hat so eine Diskussion nicht verdient! Als 2.Bike zu einem "reinen" Freerider könnt ich mir das auch gut vorstellen,egal ob da nun 200g mehr o. weniger dran sind


----------



## Pure_Power (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein MK9 hat 13,75 kg:

-LV 301 MK9 M 160mm
-Fox 36 Van RC2 160mm 2010 
-Hope Pro 2 32 Loch black Naben / DT5.1 Felgen / Sapim Race Speichen 2.0-1.8-2.0/ Alunippel
-Hope Tech M4 Special Edition 203/183
-Sram X0 Trigger (3x9)
-Sram X0 med Cage Schaltwerk
-Shimano XT E-Type
-Shimano XT 34-11 Kassette
-Shimano XT Kette
-Syntace Superforce Vorbau 45mm
-Syntace Vector DH Lenker 318 7075 780mm
-Ergon GE1 Large
-Syntace P6 Alu Sattelstütze 34.9x400 mm
-Syntace SCS2 Kettenführung 2fach
-Selle Italia SLR TT Sattel 135gr
-Race Face Atlas Fr Kurbel black 175x73
-Reset Racing MTB Hollowtech 68/73 Innenlager
-Tiso Kettenblattschrauben Alu black
-TA 28T 64LK Alu Kettenblatt
-BlackSpire 39T 104LK Alu Kettenblatt
-NC17 SudpinIII Pedale
-Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Front
-Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4 Rear
-Schwalbe AV14F Schläuche
-Jagwire L3 Schaltzüge komplett
-Hope Matchmakerschellen black

Aber unter uns, ich war ein wenig überrascht, dass keine 14 vorm Komma stand beim wiegen.
Was viel wichtiger für mich ist, dass das M doch deutlich wendiger ist, als mein vorheriges MK8 in L, es ist auf dem Trail eine wahre Kurvensau, auch bei Highspeed nicht kippelig. Fühlt sich viel besser an.


----------



## mokka_ (13. Dezember 2011)

wie alle 301/601/901 einfach wunderbare bikes!


----------



## gremlino (13. Dezember 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> jupp das rote ist wirklich schick!
> 
> ich wünschte mein rad wäre mal so sauber...



das ist nur (noch) so sauber, weil alles neu ist und noch keinen Meter gefahren wurde  Sogar aus dem Keller auf die Wiese getragen, damit die Reifen nicht dreckig werden 



the donkey schrieb:


> Ich find das rote auch sehr gelungen
> Stimmiger Aufbau
> 
> Wiedermal etwas mit Farbe
> ...



die Bilder so hinzukriegen ist nicht das Problem, brauchst halt nur ne digitale Spiegelreflex und statt dem normalen Objektiv ein Makroobjektiv. Ist aus ca. 8m Entfernung fotografiert. Und dann natürlich ohne Blitz 

Danke nochmal an alle, schön das es gefällt 

und da das ja ne Galerie ist, noch zwei "Spielbilder":


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

macht der server die dinger matschig oder is der fokuspunkt irgendwo?


----------



## gremlino (13. Dezember 2011)

deswegen ja Spielbilder, Fotoposition ist gleich, nur den Fokus anders gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2011)

ach?

nur wo ist der fokuspunkt?
das pedalis nicht scharf im einen,
die kurbel nicht scharf im anderen bild.
wo liegt die schärfeebene?



gremlino schrieb:


>



is das so auf den originalen oder durch das processing auf dem server?


das hier verstehe ich auch nicht:


gremlino schrieb:


> die Bilder so hinzukriegen ist nicht das Problem, brauchst halt nur ne digitale Spiegelreflex und statt dem normalen Objektiv ein Makroobjektiv. Ist aus ca. 8m Entfernung fotografiert. Und dann natürlich ohne Blitz


verwechselst du Tiefenschärfe einer Aufnahme mit Teleobjektiv mit einer Makroaufnahme?

nochmal meine eigentliche Frage:
liegt es am Originalfoto oder am Upload ins IBC-Fotoalbum!


----------



## soso79 (14. Dezember 2011)

thx das es euch gefällt.

gehe letztes mal aufs thema gewicht ein. vorab, es stimmt was ich angegeben hab, mehr als bild mit waage posten kann ich nicht. und helium, du schwätzt hier mit vorbei kommen, in deiner gallerie hängt DEIN bike an der GLEICHEN waage wie meine mit ner TOTEM und zeigt 12,95 an !? also...
zu den reifen noch...hab gesehen die sind angegeben mit 850 bei conti...wiegen tun se aber nur 750 pro stück. und wenn einer jetzt sagt das auch da meine waage nicht geht...ist ne große briefwaage fürn arsch voll geld aus unserm büro, die stimmt 

@ langer andi...sieht man doch sofort wo schon was drinne steckt

sattel über 60 gramm , pedale ja alleine schon 110 gramm, bremse auch ne menge, vorbau ne kleinigkeit und kette sind auch mal schnell knapp 50 gramm, dann kefü, weiss ja nicht was du für eine drann hast, der bash wiegt echt so gut wie nix dann haste noch nen xl rahmen. reverb bei mir ist auch unten abgedreht, musste ich machen weil ich zwischenzeitlich rahmen gewechselt hatte, da sind knapp 20 gramm material runter gekommen. 

so, nun geh ich nimmer drauf ein. ist so wie es ist und an die, denen das bike gefällt, vielen vielen dank !


----------



## Bumble (14. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> zu den reifen noch...hab gesehen die sind angegeben mit 850 bei conti...wiegen tun se aber nur 750 pro stück. und wenn einer jetzt sagt das auch da meine waage nicht geht...ist ne große briefwaage fürn arsch voll geld aus unserm büro, die stimmt



Einmal kräftig durchatmen bitte 

Dass der Baron 2.3 BC nur knapp 750gr. wiegt ist hier so ziemlich jedem bekannt und wurde auch schon endlos besprochen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (14. Dezember 2011)

@soso79:

Herzlichst Willkommen im normalen Wahnsinn des LV Forums!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. Dezember 2011)

@soso: schickes 301  

Lass dich nicht einschüchtern, das Gewicht ist absolut glaubwürdig.


----------



## langer.andi (14. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> @ langer andi...sieht man doch sofort wo schon was drinne steckt
> 
> sattel über 60 gramm , pedale ja alleine schon 110 gramm, bremse auch ne menge, vorbau ne kleinigkeit und kette sind auch mal schnell knapp 50 gramm, dann kefü, weiss ja nicht was du für eine drann hast, der bash wiegt echt so gut wie nix dann haste noch nen xl rahmen. reverb bei mir ist auch unten abgedreht, musste ich machen weil ich zwischenzeitlich rahmen gewechselt hatte, da sind knapp 20 gramm material runter gekommen.



Ok, dann haben wir die Differenz, um welche meine Gabel leichter ist als deine.
Fehlt noch ein halbes Kilo...

Whatever, schönes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (14. Dezember 2011)

mhh, ja andi, dann würd ich mich mal auf die suche begeben warum deins nen halbes mehr wiegt  hast nen pic von deinem ?

da es einigen gefällt, hier noch paar einzelpics


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Dezember 2011)

UI! Sehr schoen! Da hat sich jemand richtig Muehe gegeben!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


>


kommst du mit dem so weit innen sitzenden Reverb Drücker klar ?
ich habe es gerade eben geändert, da ich ohne hin zu schauen beim fahren den Knopf nicht intuitiv wiedergefunden habe.


----------



## Chris13 (14. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kommst du mit dem so weit innen sitzenden Reverb Drücker klar ?
> ich habe es gerade eben geändert, da ich ohne hin zu schauen beim fahren den Knopf nicht intuitiv wiedergefunden habe.



Optimal von der Ergonomie finde ich, wenn man den Reverb Hebel für rechts einfach links montiert (also unter dem Lenker).

Geht absolut optimal, wenn man 1x10 oder 1x9 fährt und links zudem keinen Schalthebel hat.

Dann hast Du den Reverb Hebel genau da, wo der Daumen sonst den RapidFire Hebel hat.

Habe ich jetzt so bei meinem 601 - genial (habe ich aber von ET geklaut  der fährt auch so).


----------



## kippi (14. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


>



Alteeeeer, ist das Transition ein Flagschiff, geiles Teil!!!
Das gleicht ja Battlestar Gallactica!!
Fehlt nur noch nen Motor 

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## Lock3 (14. Dezember 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> mhh, ja andi, dann würd ich mich mal auf die suche begeben warum deins nen halbes mehr wiegt  hast nen pic von deinem ?
> 
> da es einigen gefällt, hier noch paar einzelpics



schöne Fotos,aber blickwinkelkönnt besser sein 
Hast du noch die Topcap ohne Abschrägung von mir bekommen?  



Chris13 schrieb:


> Optimal von der Ergonomie finde ich, wenn man den Reverb Hebel für rechts einfach links montiert (also unter dem Lenker).
> 
> Geht absolut optimal, wenn man 1x10 oder 1x9 fährt und links zudem keinen Schalthebel hat.
> 
> ...



job finde ich auch,sieht das Cockpit sauber aus und der Hebel ist zumindest nach meiner Meinung besser geschützt, habe ich auch so gefahren am Froggy:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1008783


----------



## soso79 (15. Dezember 2011)

ja, werd das mal wieder umdrehen mit dem hebel, obwohl es mich eher rein optisch stört. 
thx dogday und kippi, das dir auch das tr gefällt, bomben bike kann ich nur sagen 

@ locki, ja nur so. hatte es auch an den anderen nicht dran aber ans 301er passt es recht gut. du mit blickwinkel^^ ich hab mich drübergestellt und abgedrückt...achte doch da auch auf nix wie du weisst


----------



## litefreak (15. Dezember 2011)

@soso79: was für einen Kettenstrebenschutz hast Du da?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Dezember 2011)

Das ist der von Werk aus standardmäßig verklebte Kettenstrebenschutz, seit MK8.


----------



## FRANZZ (16. Dezember 2011)

sagt mal gehts noch???? Ihr habt a battle wegen 200g???? 
Seit doch froh das wir eines der besten und ausgereifsten Bikes unser Eigen nennen dürfen!!!!! 
Ach ja: wenn i mein Mk6 nicht putze hat es auch 200 bis 300g mehr.......  

Nothing vor ungood


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2011)

Mein Gott, hier machen aber manche aus einer Mücke auch einen Elefanten !
soso79 (und andere vor ihm) hat neben tollen Bildern auch ein Traumgewicht für sein 301 in den Raum gestellt und es kamen von einigen (u.a. von mir) leicht ungläubige Nachfragen wie das zustande kommt, auch weil man selbst mit vergleichbaren Teilen da nicht hinkommt. Klar denkt man erst einmal an den üblichen Rechenfehler in der Teileliste (nur die gut gemeinten Hersteller Gewichtsangaben, Kleinteile vergessen,...) oder eine nicht ganz korrekte Waage. 
Wenn das dann normal und stimmig erklärt wird, ist es gut und basta !
Das ist kein "Battle" oder "Bashing" oder was auch immer. Das nennt sich schlicht einfach nur kritisch hinterfragen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wer nur auf "fishing for compliments" aus ist und sich schon allein aufgrund einer kritischen Nachfrage auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, der darf sich nicht in einem öffentlichen Forum anmelden und hier ins LV Forum sich schon gar nicht reintrauen.

*my2cent*

und nun Bilder !


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Dezember 2011)

Rad und Photo: superb!


----------



## Mozart-only (18. Dezember 2011)

Update 2.1

nun ohne Bashguard (hat sich zerbröselt)
Leichtlaufradsatz neu vom Christkind (Crest/DT 240/Sapim - Gewicht 1407g)
NUN 12.439g und optisch ein wenig dezenter


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2011)

wird langsam ;-)

(gut das der knallige LRS weg is)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (19. Dezember 2011)

diese Version fand ich super!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Dezember 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> diese Version fand ich super!


 
Ich auch 
Nur die vordere Felge erinnert wieder an den Einheitsbrei (betrifft auch die 601).... fast alle Bikes mit ZTR Flow u. XTR Kurbel.Da sticht eine andere Farb-Kombi mal positiv raus.Stell mir so ein Liteville-Treffen problematisch vor das man sein Bike auch wieder rausfindet


----------



## M202 (19. Dezember 2011)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Nur die vordere Felge erinnert wieder an den Einheitsbrei (betrifft auch die 601).... fast alle Bikes mit ZTR Flow u. XTR Kurbel.Da sticht eine andere Farb-Kombi mal positiv raus.Stell mir so ein Liteville-Treffen problematisch vor das man sein Bike auch wieder rausfindet



Bei Rahmengröße XXL ist das nicht so schwer


----------



## 8Ball87 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 
Grüße aus der derzeit schön verschneiten Südpfalz.

Hab mein 301 jetzt zwar auch schon seit Mai `11, schaffs aber erst jetzt hier rein. 

Würd mich mal interessieren was die ehrenwerte IBC-Community so von meinem Spaßgarant denkt? 

















Über Kritik und Meinungen wär ich dankbar.


----------



## supasini (20. Dezember 2011)

sieht gut aus, du hast dir mit den Farben echt Mühe gegeben. 
Leider fallen so die wenigen rote Teile doch ziemlich auf. Ich würd zumindest an den Bremshebeln die Schrift entfernen.
Warum fährst du die Schalthebel innen/Bremshebel außen? das "gehört" erigentlich andersrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shughart (20. Dezember 2011)

@8BALL: sehr schöner aufbau  mit dem roten verbleibenden parts muss ich meinem vorredner recht geben,
finde aber die einstellschraube am dt dämpfer auffälliger^^

wenn ich richtig sehe hast du ne 36er talas dran
- ist bei meinem geplanten mk10 aufbau auch meine wunschgabel - wie zufrieden bist du mit ihr und wie ist das komplett gewicht des aufbaus?
fahre zur zeit ne 32er talas und bin bis jetzt top zufrieden


----------



## M202 (20. Dezember 2011)

@8Ball87
Mir gefällts auch gut. 

Du hast bereits den Blauansatz, wie von mir auch geplant, konsequenter umgesetzt.
Bei mir sind es erst Pedale und Lenkergriffe, seit dem Erstaufbau im Sommer habe ich es dabei belassen. Das ein oder andere Teile geht jetzt noch im Winter zum eloxieren. Hope Floats in blau kommen auch noch.


----------



## Hans (20. Dezember 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Warum fährst du die Schalthebel innen/Bremshebel außen? das "gehört" erigentlich andersrum.




fahr ich auch so -Bremse außen/Schalthebel innen, und wenn man die Bilder anschaut, fast alle anderen auch


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> fahr ich auch so -Bremse außen/Schalthebel innen, und wenn man die Bilder anschaut, fast alle anderen auch



Mag sein, aber damit verschenktst du viel Fahrsicherheit.
Ein Finger an der Bremse reicht vollkommen, die restlichen Griffel können aber dann den Lenker fest umschließen.
Versuch es mal.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Dezember 2011)

8Ball87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Grüße aus der derzeit schön verschneiten Südpfalz.
> 
> Hab mein 301 jetzt zwar auch schon seit Mai `11, schaffs aber erst jetzt hier rein.
> ...



Sehr schoen!! Viel Liebe zum Detail!

Aehnlich meinem CC-HT Aufbau, ebenfalls blau und viele Details, hab sogar die Ganganzeige der Gripshifts blau gemacht.

Sag mal, wie hast Du das Steuerrohrlogo (Liteville Plakette) blau gemacht?

Das "V" auf dem Unterrohr ist wohl nur ein Stueck Vinyl ausgeschnitten, nehme ich mal an, da ich gerade das gleiche an meinem MK3 gemacht habe um einen neueren Look zu bekommen.


----------



## scylla (20. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber damit verschenktst du viel Fahrsicherheit.
> Ein Finger an der Bremse reicht vollkommen, die restlichen Griffel können aber dann den Lenker fest umschließen.
> Versuch es mal.



kommt glaub auch ein bisschen auf die Form/Länge der Bremshebel an, wierum es besser passt.
Ich bremse auch mit einem Finger, und habe trotzdem die Bremse außen (da, wo ich noch keine Matchmaker habe). Andersrum würden mir entweder die Schaltgriffe im Weg umgehen, oder ich käme mit gar keinem Finger mehr an die Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2011)

hy!
ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass er keine "Fummelstummel- Finger" hat.


----------



## Hans (20. Dezember 2011)

Bremse ist schon ein Stück nach innen geschoben, und ein finger, max. zwei reichen bei der The One allemal.
Trotzdem liegen die Schalthebel so, um sie mit dem Daumen locker zu greifen.

Bin jetzt schnel mal in den Keller - Ihr habt mich verunsichert 

Bei XT-Schaltern geht das gar nicht, die außen zu montieren, da mit Schaltanzeige. Da wäre die Bremse viel zu weit innen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hans schrieb:


> ...Bin jetzt schnel mal in den Keller - Ihr habt mich verunsichert
> 
> Bei XT-Schaltern geht das gar nicht, die außen zu montieren, da mit Schaltanzeige. Da wäre die Bremse viel zu weit innen.



Na Hans, dann mal schnell in den Keller!
Schau mal nach, ob auf der Rückseite deiner XT nicht eine kleine runde Abdeckung klemmt.
Dann kannst du die Anzeige einfach abschrauben und den Deckel dafür aufsetzten.
Bei der XT kan man schon seit langem die Ganganzeige dmontieren.

Außerdem solltest du 3 verschiedene Löcher zur Feinjustierung für die Lenkerschelle finden


----------



## Hans (20. Dezember 2011)

hab mir extra XT wegen der Ganganzeige gekauft - die kommt mir nicht runter


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2011)

ah so.
Vielleicht versuchtst du es einfach mal?
Sind ja nur wenige Schrauben...


----------



## Hans (20. Dezember 2011)

hab ich schon- waren Sram - gleich wieder runter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Dezember 2011)

ich habe letztes Jahr zugunsten der besseren Bremshebel/Trigger Ausrichtung die XT Ganganzeige geopfert (erst abgeschraubt und dann Shimano komplett gegen Sram getauscht)
Nach kurzer Eingewöhnung vermisse ich sie jetzt nicht mehr, dafür tun mir nach längeren Abfahrten die Hände nicht mehr weh


----------



## klaro (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei mir ist jetzt schon Weihnachten . Nach drei Jahren Abstinenz nun endlich wieder ein 301er. Aufgebaut wird im neuen Jahr, die Bilder folgen natürlich. 
Hier mal die Einzelteile. 

Schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Dezember 2011)

da könnte ich nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten, nicht mal bis nächste Woche 
das wäre heute Abend soweit fertig


----------



## Shughart (20. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da könnte ich nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten, nicht mal bis nächste Woche
> das wäre heute Abend soweit fertig



...und bereit zum nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 8Ball87 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hey. 

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! 

Die kleinen roten Teile hab ich eigentlich ganz bewusst gelassen. Die gefallen mir im ganzen gut, ich mags nicht so ganz glattgelutscht. 

Is bei mir genau so: ich komm mit der Hebelanordnung so wie sie is auch bestens klar und brems in der Regel auch nur mit einem Finger. 

Für die "V"s und das Logo auf dem Steuerrohr hab ich blaue hochwertige Folie zurechtgeschnitten und die roten Flächen überklebt. War zwar ne nervige Schnippelei aber das Ergebnis gefällt mir gut und bis jetzt überstand die Folie jedes Wetter, Waschen usw. 

Was noch kommt sind blaue Pedale, aber ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden.


Nachtrag:
@stughart:

Die 36 talas fit rlc taugt mir super. Nach kurzem Einfahren war und ist sie sehr sensibel wenn low-speed komplett offen oder nur 1-3 klicks zu ist. Wenns mal langsam steil und technisch wird ein paar Klicks mehr rein und Abtauchen an Stufen ist auch kein Problem mehr. 
Gewicht is für ne 160er echt super und die Steifigkeit is deutlich (positiv) spührbar. 
Ich fahr mit relativ tiefem Lenker weshalb ich das Talas nur an wirklich deftigen Anstiegen benutze, aber da war ich schon echt Dankbar dafür. 

Das Rad wiegt so wies da steht 14 Kilo glatt. Is kein Traumgewicht aber wenn mal die Lust (oder eher dad Geld) wieder Einzug hält hab ich ja noch einiges an Tuningpotenzial. Muss sagen ich habs bewusst nicht im (relativen) Endzustand aufgebaut, einmal um mein Geldbeutel nicht nochmehr zu kasteien und auch weil ich mich so schon drauf freuen kann regelmäßig mal wieder was zu verbessern.


----------



## klaro (20. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> da könnte ich nicht bis nächstes Jahr warten, nicht mal bis nächste Woche
> das wäre heute Abend soweit fertig



Momentan stehen die Teile im Schlafzimmer neben dem Bett, da hab ich dann immer den Blick drauf beim einschlafen und aufwachen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke! Ja die Schnippelei, da sitzt man ewig und ich denke mal das "V" am Unterrohr ist da noch am wenigsten Zeitaufwendig! 
Wirklich sehr schoener Aufbau!


----------



## daddy yo yo (21. Dezember 2011)

8Ball87 schrieb:


> Was noch kommt sind blaue Pedale, aber ich hab mich noch nicht entschieden.


passend wären auch silberne pedale mit blauen pins (dmr vault werden bspw. so ausgeliefert). das silber würde gut zur slx kurbel passen, und die blauen pins wären wieder schöne akzente. schwarze pedale mit blauen pins wären auch schön. komplett blau wär mir persönlich schon wieder zu viel, denk ich...


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Dezember 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber damit verschenktst du viel Fahrsicherheit.
> Ein Finger an der Bremse reicht vollkommen, die restlichen Griffel können aber dann den Lenker fest umschließen.
> Versuch es mal.



Definitiv. Bremse innen, Trigger nach aussen. Gar nicht erst in Versuchung kommen mit mehr als einem Finger an die Bremshebel zu gehen. One finger fits. Bei allen meinen Bikes (Formula Oro am 301, Louise am Freak, Elixir am Torque und 601). Das konnte ich selbst meiner Tochter beibiegen und die fährt ihr Gravity-Gerät seit 2a auch in dieser Aufbaukombi.


----------



## Redfox77 (22. Dezember 2011)

Und was hindert mich daran mit einem Finger zu bremsen wenn die Bremsen außen sind?


----------



## GrazerTourer (22. Dezember 2011)

Da spricht eh nix dagegen. 

Es wirkt am Foto ein bisserl so, als würdest du den Bremshebel etwa bei der Mitte mit dem Zeigefinger zu fassen bekommen. Das wäre nicht optimal.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Dezember 2011)

Redfox77 schrieb:


> Und was hindert mich daran mit einem Finger zu bremsen wenn die Bremsen außen sind?



Ich hab die Efahrung gemacht, dass man so rum nicht so viel Kraft aufbringen kann. Es macht schon nen Unterschied, ob man am Hebelende zieht oder nen halben cm davor. 
Aber so oder so muss es Dir taugen und wenns das tut: 

Ansonsten wollt ich auch mal wieder ne Momentaufnahme posten:





(Danke Scylla  )


----------



## 8Ball87 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hey zusammen. Ich habs heute mal ausprobier mit den bremsen innen und den shiftern außen. Mein fazit: nix für mich. Muss wegen dem reverbhebel das ganze so weit nach innen setzen, dass ich nicht optimal an die bremsen komm. Da fehlt mir der entscheidende halbe cm nach außen. Werds wieder zurück bauen. 
Aber nen versuch wars wert. 
Grüße aus der matschigen pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (24. Dezember 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab die Efahrung gemacht, dass man so rum nicht so viel Kraft aufbringen kann. Es macht schon nen Unterschied, ob man am Hebelende zieht oder nen halben cm davor.
> Aber so oder so muss es Dir taugen und wenns das tut:
> 
> Ansonsten wollt ich auch mal wieder ne Momentaufnahme posten:
> ...



@jammerlappen
Kommt Du aus der Nordstadt? Fotos sind ja hinter der Uni aufgenommen. 
Warst Du heute vielleicht bei ATB auf der Weihnachtsfeier?
Habe da vor einiger Zeit Deinen Rahmen hängen sehen


----------



## Tabea1 (24. Dezember 2011)

So sieht meins aus:
MK9 in xl


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Dezember 2011)

Super die Farbe ist ein Traum


----------



## Mountain77 (25. Dezember 2011)

Schickes Teil! Wie schwer ist den das Rad?


----------



## Tabea1 (25. Dezember 2011)

13,5 kg bei 160 mm vorne und hinten


----------



## Kombinatschef (26. Dezember 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ansonsten wollt ich auch mal wieder ne Momentaufnahme posten:



Off-Topic...
sehen alle Unis ähnlich aus oder ists das im Hintergrund, was ich vor 30 Jahren frischen Mutes betrat?
THD oder auch TUD aka SHIT (South Hesse Institute of Technology) ?

Back to topic: kerniges 301 hast Du da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

mein MK9 in S






12,5 kg wie auf dem Bild mit 160 mm Federweg hinten und vorne incl Halter für Navi, Satteltasche, Schutzblech und Flaschenhalter und Tacho.

Wer den Rahmen will - ist zu verkaufen 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Besenstrich (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
meins in artgerechter Haltung und seit über 3 Jahren in meinem Besitz.






Grüsse Ralph


----------



## sne4k (26. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal ein richtig dreckiges LV! Gefällt!


----------



## Südwind (26. Dezember 2011)

sne4k schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein richtig dreckiges LV! Gefällt!



Es gibt noch mehr:


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Dezember 2011)

gotti schrieb:


> @jammerlappen
> Kommt Du aus der Nordstadt? Fotos sind ja hinter der Uni aufgenommen.
> Warst Du heute vielleicht bei ATB auf der Weihnachtsfeier?
> Habe da vor einiger Zeit Deinen Rahmen hängen sehen



Yepp, bin Nordstädter!

Bei ATB war ich nich - musste Weihnachten im Königsstuhl feiern und hab da neidisch biker gucken müssen

Biste auch aus der Nordstadt?


----------



## gotti (27. Dezember 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Yepp, bin Nordstädter!
> 
> Bei ATB war ich nich - musste Weihnachten im Königsstuhl feiern und hab da neidisch biker gucken müssen
> 
> Biste auch aus der Nordstadt?


Ja.
Nordstadt rules


----------



## Frogfisch (27. Dezember 2011)

Ein dreckiges hab ich auch


----------



## din_format (27. Dezember 2011)

hab auch ein sehr dreckiges!


----------



## mauntnmad (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein 301 MK 9 - seit Oktober im Einsatz:


----------



## thoralfw (27. Dezember 2011)

mir ist gerade dieses hier untergekommen...sehr sehr grenzwertig von der optik, wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2011)

German Engineering - Liteville, Rohloff und Parafork ... 

_(Noch schlimmere Veriationen dieser Art gingen gerade aber auch im Nicolai-Forum rum)_


----------



## thoralfw (27. Dezember 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> German Engineering - Liteville, Rohloff und Parafork ...
> 
> _(Noch schlimmere Veriationen dieser Art gingen gerade aber auch im Nicolai-Forum rum)_



da bin ich auch gerade drauf gestoßen - wird ja berichtet, dass die parafork von der funktion her ganz gut sein soll.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Dezember 2011)

:kotz:

schlimmer geht nimmer !


----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich kannte mal jemanden, der mit so nem Viech unterwegs war .. dem wollten wir schon immer so n AOK-Chopper an die Gabel kleben, auch wenn´s politisch unkorrekt wäre ...

Ästhetik pur ...


----------



## Mozart-only (28. Dezember 2011)

geputzt für´s Christkind


----------



## lexle (28. Dezember 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> mir ist gerade dieses hier untergekommen...sehr sehr grenzwertig von der optik, wie ich finde.



Tja nur leider nicht verstanden bei was es beim 301 drauf ankommt wenn man eine Rohloff verbauen will...


----------



## lexle (28. Dezember 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> geputzt für´s Christkind



Gabs "dicke Eier" dafür  sorry ich dachte schon an den Osterhasen, heut wars so sonnig aufm 601


----------



## thoralfw (28. Dezember 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Tja nur leider nicht verstanden bei was es beim 301 drauf ankommt wenn man eine Rohloff verbauen will...



worauf kommt es denn an? ich dachte, es wäre eh nicht ratsam das 301 mit Rohloff zu fahren.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Dezember 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> mir ist gerade dieses hier untergekommen...sehr sehr grenzwertig von der optik, wie ich finde.



Das Teil hab ich beim googeln auch schonmal entdeckt!
Sieht aus wie ein zum Stadtflitzer vergewaltigtes 301 eines 75 Jaehrigen.

Irgendwo gibt es auch ein Bild eines Moots Fullys zum Stadtflitzer umgefoltert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (29. Dezember 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> mir ist gerade dieses hier untergekommen...sehr sehr grenzwertig von der optik, wie ich finde.


Muß man jetzt kurz nach Weihnachten schon wieder so grausam sein?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2011)

müsst ihr das Bild dieser Missgeburt denn alle immer noch mit verlinken !?
das ist Folter !!!!!!!!!

:kotz:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Dezember 2011)

Sorry! 
Hab das moots doch noch gefunden:





Sorry fuer all den OT, zurueck zu schoenen 301s.....


----------



## Deleted 149147 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo kurze frage zur Kettenführung fürs 301 habe mir eine Xt Kette 10 Fach gekauft und diese ist nun zu lang. Wie lange soll die Kette sein bzw. Aus wieviel glieder soll diese bestehen?


----------



## langer.andi (29. Dezember 2011)

Mein 301. 
Steht zum Verkauf (Rahmen oder komplett).


----------



## lexle (29. Dezember 2011)

thoralfw schrieb:


> worauf kommt es denn an? ich dachte, es wäre eh nicht ratsam das 301 mit Rohloff zu fahren.



Ein möglichst kleines KB vorne. 32-13 und es ist fahrbar. Das da mit Sicherheit nicht, das zieht sich zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Dezember 2011)

joe1982 schrieb:


> Hallo kurze frage zur Kettenführung fürs 301 habe mir eine Xt Kette 10 Fach gekauft und diese ist nun zu lang. Wie lange soll die Kette sein bzw. Aus wieviel glieder soll diese bestehen?



Als eine Faustregel unter vielen, Kette auf grosses Blatt vorne und grosses Ritzel hinten (ohne durch das Schaltwerk zu gehen!!) und nun 2 Glieder ab. Mit Kettenfuehrung kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus, koennte mir vorstellen, das man da eventuell die 2 Glieder laesst, jemand andres kann Dir bestimmt helfen, ansosnten kannst Du Dir auch pdfs von Sram/Shimano runterladen, auf denen das stehen sollte.


----------



## Tobi555 (30. Dezember 2011)

Warten auf den Laufradsatz


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2011)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Warten auf den Laufradsatz



Lefty.. klasse!!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Dezember 2011)

Was wird's? Marathon oder leichtes AM?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2011)

so, das 301 für meine frau (ich darf es fahren, wenn sie es nicht fährt). macht nen heidenspass und ist für meine verhältnisse recht leicht.





















bilder in originalgrösse in meiner galerie.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (30. Dezember 2011)

joe1982 schrieb:


> Hallo kurze frage zur Kettenführung fürs 301 habe mir eine Xt Kette 10 Fach gekauft und diese ist nun zu lang. Wie lange soll die Kette sein bzw. Aus wieviel glieder soll diese bestehen?





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Als eine Faustregel unter vielen, Kette auf grosses Blatt vorne und grosses Ritzel hinten (ohne durch das Schaltwerk zu gehen!!) und nun 2 Glieder ab. Mit Kettenfuehrung kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus, koennte mir vorstellen, das man da eventuell die 2 Glieder laesst, jemand andres kann Dir bestimmt helfen, ansosnten kannst Du Dir auch pdfs von Sram/Shimano runterladen, auf denen das stehen sollte.




Ich kenne nur.. 

*groß vorne und hinten* (mit Schaltwerk), dann sollte der Käfig fast max nach vorne gestreckt sein, ohne abzureißen.

Oder..

*klein vorne und hinten*, Kette ablängen bis Leit- und Umlenkrolle nicht aufeinander liegen.


Wenn du kein Querschalter bist, würde ich noch einige Glieder mehr raushämmern!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Dezember 2011)

SORRY! 2 GLIEDER DAZU!!!!!!

Mein Fehler!

Hab hier ein Bild gefunden, auszug aus dem Sram pdf.
@taunus: wie gesagt eine von vielen Methoden, ich benuzte immer die von Sram, ist am einfachsten und schnellsten. (mMn)


----------



## the donkey (30. Dezember 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, das 301 für meine frau (ich darf es fahren, wenn sie es nicht fährt). macht nen heidenspass und ist für meine verhältnisse recht leicht.
> 
> Was wiegt es denn wenn ich fragen darf
> Rahmengröße?


----------



## Tobi555 (30. Dezember 2011)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was wird's? Marathon oder leichtes AM?


 
Soll für mich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau werden. 
In erster Linie ein schönes und leichtes Tourenbike, mit den ich auch mal einen Marathon fahren kann. Es soll mir aber auch erlauben, ein paar schöne Trails runterheizen zu können, ohne das ich im Kopf den Gedanken haben muss "hoffentlich hält das Material". Einmal im Jahr darf es dann über die Alpen und da soll es mir natürlich auch treu zur Seite stehen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Dezember 2011)

Ganz genau so wird meins auch! 
Sieht vielversprechend aus! Poste mal Bilder wenns fertig ist! (Ist ja ohnehin selbstverstaebdlich!) ))

Mein LRS kommt heute! (Fehlen aber immer noch Schaltung und Bremsen, wird wohl Februar wenns fertig ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi555 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hm, bei mir ist es genau umgedreht. 
Bremsen und Schaltung da - Laufradsatz wird wohl Anfang Februar werden. Die Auslieferung der Arch EX hat sich ja leider eine Ewigkeit hingezogen. 
Aber bis zum Frühjahr sollte wir fertig sein.


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Dezember 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Was wiegt es denn wenn ich fragen darf
> Rahmengröße?



knapp 13kg inkl. allem, rahmengrösse m.


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Dezember 2011)

Was mache ich nur falsch?! ;-) Nach Umbau auf aktuelle XT-Kurbel und Tubeless steht die 14,4kg.





Nächstes Tuning warscheinlich an den Pedalen und Lenker (auf Carbon)...


----------



## the donkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke

Hab an meinem den gleichen LRS und auch XT
Jedoch mit MZ Gabel und Größe L

@Mountain 77
Du hast eine wesentlich schwerere Gabel drin, einen größeren Rahmen und verst. Stütze.
Das dürfte schon einiges ausmachen.
Dafür leichtere Reifen und Gripshift(wenn ich das richtig sehe)


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Dezember 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> @Mountain 77
> Du hast eine wesentlich schwerere Gabel drin, einen größeren Rahmen und verst. Stütze.
> Das dürfte schon einiges ausmachen.
> Dafür leichtere Reifen und Gripshift(wenn ich das richtig sehe)



Richtig gesehen...

Wenn ich eine leichtere Gabel mit ca. 1.800g, leichter Pedalen und die normale Stütze einbauen würde wären an die 700-900g drin... 

Pedale (NC-17 SUD Pin III S-Pro, bringen gut 100g) sind in Klärung, bei Gabel und Stütze geht Funktion vor Gewicht.

Gruß M.


----------



## the donkey (30. Dezember 2011)

Die Pedale(in Ti) lagen bei mir unterm Baum und meine MZ bring ca. 1920gr auf die Waage

Dein LRS?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Dezember 2011)

Dann werden wir knapp zur selben Zeit fertig Tobi! ))

====

Wuerde ich auch sagen.....Stuetze, Gabel stechen Gewichtsmaessig sofort ins Auge.
Soviel leichter sind Gripshift im vergleich zu den Sram Triggern gar nicht.


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. Dezember 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nach Umbau auf aktuelle XT-Kurbel und Tubeless steht die 14,4kg.



deine Bremse ist auch nicht grad leicht, aber warscheinlich gilt da das hier:



Mountain77 schrieb:


> ... geht Funktion vor Gewicht.



ne schöne Bremse ist es ja allemal 
was ist das genau für ein LRS?


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Dezember 2011)

the donkey schrieb:


> Die Pedale(in Ti) lagen bei mir unterm Baum und meine MZ bring ca. 1920gr auf die Waage
> 
> Dein LRS?



Der LRS ist gut ein Monat alt, Hope Tech II EVO Nabe, DT EX 500 Felge. Auch in diesem Fall geht mir Zuverlässigkeit vor Gewicht, da ich über 100kg auf die Waage bringe. Umbau auf Tubeless heute brachte gut 250g. 

Die Durolux bleibt erst einmal verbaut, super steif und funktioniert besser als vor Einbau erwartet. (Im letzten bike-Testbereicht kam sie gegenüber der Konkurenz ja auch gut weg.) Die Lenkerfernbedienung habe ich gestern durch einen selbsgebauten Druckknopf auf der Gabel ersetzt... sollte auch ca 40g gebracht haben.

Als finanziell sinnvolles Bike-Tuning sehe ich momentan nur Lenker und Pedalen. Das sinnvollste Tuning Körpergewicht ist mehr schlecht als recht in arbeit...ist ja schmerzhaft! 

Gripshift find ich einfach nur simpel und gut. Die X0 kosten auch nur gerade mal halb soviel wie die Trigger(9-fach).

Die Hope Bremse ist schwer, aber verdammt schön...alles Frästeile! Bremsen tut se auch gut! ;-)

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Der LRS ist gut ein Monat alt, Hope Tech II EVO Nabe, DT EX 500 Felge. Auch in diesem Fall geht mir Zuverlässigkeit vor Gewicht, da ich über 100kg auf die Waage bringe. Umbau auf Tubeless heute brachte gut 250g.
> 
> Die Durolux bleibt erst einmal verbaut, super steif und funktioniert besser als vor Einbau erwartet. (Im letzten bike-Testbereicht kam sie gegenüber der Konkurenz ja auch gut weg.) Die Lenkerfernbedienung habe ich gestern durch einen selbsgebauten Druckknopf auf der Gabel ersetzt... sollte auch ca 40g gebracht haben.
> 
> ...



Die Hope ist nur unmerklich schwere als ne XTR Trail mit Ice Teich Scheiben.. das lohnt nicht wirklich.

Bei der Hope sind die Scheiben leichter als bei Shimano, das holt wieder in Summe einiges rein


----------



## scylla (30. Dezember 2011)

lexle schrieb:


> Die Hope ist nur unmerklich schwere als ne XTR Trail mit Ice Teich Scheiben.. das lohnt nicht wirklich.
> 
> Bei der Hope sind die Scheiben leichter als bei Shimano, das holt wieder in Summe einiges rein



da man aber eine M4 auch mit Shimpanso Scheiben fahren kann und umgekehrt...  ...

ich mag meine Hopes aber auch sehr! Gewicht und Fräsoptik hin oder her, die Dinger funktionieren einfach und immer, egal wie lang oder steil der Berg ist


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2011)

Mountain77 schrieb:


>



Das RAW ist einfach total sexy. 

Weiss jemand ob es möglich und vor allem ratsam in Hinsicht auf die Haltbarkeit wäre ein gepulvertes MK6 nackig zu machen ?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (30. Dezember 2011)

MK6 nackig machen würd ich bei LV nachfragen.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass ab MK8, wo die Raws rauskamen, die Legierung geändert wurde, um Korrosion vorzubeugen.
Mich als schwarzmatt Fahrer nervt das etwas, weil die Eloxierung nicht mehr so haltbar ist, wie sie früher war.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (30. Dezember 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das RAW ist einfach total sexy.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob es möglich und vor allem ratsam in Hinsicht auf die Haltbarkeit wäre ein gepulvertes MK6 nackig zu machen ?



Sind die gepulverten nicht unter dem Lack eloxiert? Hab mal gehört, dass die alten eloxiert nach D kamen und dann weiterbehandelt wurden. So sagte es zumindest mal mein Händler?!


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2011)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Sind die gepulverten nicht unter dem Lack eloxiert? Hab mal gehört, dass die alten eloxiert nach D kamen und dann weiterbehandelt wurden. So sagte es zumindest mal mein Händler?!



Laut Aussage von Liteville ist das bei meinem Rahmen auch so, deshalb frag ich ja so doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (31. Dezember 2011)

@bumble:

aso! Und wenn Du ganz vorsichtig den Lack mit ner Flex runterholst?! Sollte doch gehen...

(kannst ja mit Füllspachtel beigehen bei bedarf)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich poste mal mein unfertiges 301, hab zwar auch schon Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel etc., fehlen aber noch Bremsen und Schaltung.....anyway, meine Spinergy Xyclone Enduros kamen heute an und ich dachte ich poste sie mal, weil 
a) relativ selten (zumindest in Deutschland) und 
b) einfach eine (mMn) Hammeroptik!
Muss man wirklich persoenlich gesehen haben, sehr geil die Teile, selbst meine Frau, welche 0,0 Fahrradbegeisterung hat, meinte gleich "Wow, sehen die scharf aus",
als ich sie aus dem Karton zog.
Ich hatte schon vor Jahren Spinergy Xyclones am Hardtail, allerdings in schwarz, in weiss kommen sie noch besser.
Sind absolut zuverlaessig und robust, hatte die alten schwarzen hart rangenommen und sie gingen nie kaputt und hatte sie  in 5 Jahren nicht einmal nachstellen muessen, lediglich ein Lagerwechsel am Vorderrad stand mal an.
Zum verdeutlichen ein Bild mit Massband, solide 4mm Speichendicke.












Gewicht fuer die Enduro version falls es jemanden interessiert:
VR 875g
HR 988g

Mein Dank auf diesem Wege auch nochmal an Kilian fuer die Gabel!


----------



## Mozart-only (31. Dezember 2011)

absolut top

solch einen Laufradsatz suche ich auch schon lange, vor allem bezahlbar!
Wie breit ist den die Maulweite der Felge?


Gruß Mozart


----------



## daddy yo yo (31. Dezember 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> so, das 301 für meine frau (ich darf es fahren, wenn sie es nicht fährt). macht nen heidenspass und ist für meine verhältnisse recht leicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sehr hübsch - gefällt mir besser als dein 601.  3 kritikpunkte hab ich allerdings:
1. der kabelsalat: ich denke, da könnte man noch was kürzen.
2. das gabelfinish: ne mattschwarze gabel hätte perfekt gepasst (-> matter klarlack?)
3. der fh: gut, ist n klassischer fh, aber wirklich schön schaut das ding nicht aus. wirkt irgendwie zu filigran (-> tacx tao? guck mal in meiner galerie, da siehst du den an meinem 301; übrigens, der kostet in alu grade mal 9 euro)


----------



## Dr.Struggle (31. Dezember 2011)

@dogdaysunrise
Geile Laufräder! 
Hab an meinem Park-LRS auch weiße Speichen (allerdings nicht 4mm stark) und in natura kommt das echt geil rüber.
Gewicht ist auch noch erträglich,schließlich darf man den psychologischen Faktor nicht vergessen: ein Bike das einem richtig gut gefällt pusht ganz anders,da sind 200g mehr wie weggeblasen,auch wenn die Vernunfts-Theoretiker natürlich wieder anders rechnen.Emotionen sind gut u. gehören dazu und da sind die Spinergy genau richtig


----------



## Docker (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo LV er,

wie heisst es doch so schön? "Was lange währt ...... " 

Nach dreimonatigem, zähem Ringen, nun endlich Fahrbereit









Seltsamerweise ist die Kiste leichter geworden, wie es die Teileliste vermuten lies.
Danach sollte eigentlich 13Kg + auf der Waage stehen.





Jetzt noch ne Reverb drauf und auf Tubeless umgerüstet, dann passt´s.

Gruß Doc

P.S. Mit der Gabel weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Vieleicht wird die noch schwarz.


----------



## langer.andi (31. Dezember 2011)

Schick!
Was ist das für eine Farbe?
Teileliste, bitte.


----------



## daddy yo yo (31. Dezember 2011)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Farbe?


vanillejoghurt?


----------



## Locke_Denny (31. Dezember 2011)

@dogdaysunrise

nice!!! 

bin mal aufs gesamt packet gespannt!!!

gruesse
Denny


----------



## Docker (31. Dezember 2011)

> Zitat:daddy yo yo
> 
> 
> > Zitat von *langer.andi*
> ...


 
Nö, RAL1014 - Elfenbein, entweder taugt dein Monitor nix, oder meine Kamera

Und Teileliste, naja nicht´s wirklich ausgefallenes.

Hab eher auf das P/L Verhältnis und auf Haltbarkeit geschaut, 
als auf Exklusivität oder Leichtbau!
Das Ein oder Andere wird ja immer mal wieder ausgetauscht.

LV 301mk9  140 in S mit SCS
XT 2012 3X10er Komplett
XT 2012 Bremse 180/180
RS Revelation RCT3 Tapered
Hope Pro, ZTR Flow LRS mit 2,4er NobbyNic
Syntace Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze
NC 17 Sudpin III Pedale
Selle Italia Flite

Gruß Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Dezember 2011)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> absolut top
> 
> solch einen Laufradsatz suche ich auch schon lange, vor allem bezahlbar!
> Wie breit ist den die Maulweite der Felge?
> ...


 
Koennte etwas breiter sein, hat innen gemessen knappe 20-21mm.
Ich haette mir 23mm gewuenscht.

Ich glaub die DH Version ist noch breiter, aber fuer meinen Einsatz Overkill und die regulaere version sind glaub ich nur 18mm.

Den Laufradsatz gibt es uebrigens in allen nur erdenklichen Farben Mozart: Rot, Blau, Gelb, Weiss, Schwarz, Gruen, Orange, Pink und was weiss ich noch.

====

Danke Denny und Struggle!!!


----------



## junkyjerk (31. Dezember 2011)

ist das gewicht ohne pedale? denn ich hab fast die selbe konfig und komme mit pedalen und fh komplett auf 13kg


----------



## Docker (1. Januar 2012)

@junkyjerk

Meinst du mich / bzw. meins?

12.68Kg waren es komplett mit Pedalen.
Allerdings hab ich gerade bemerkt, dass nur 2,25" NobbyNic montiert sind.
Bestellt waren aber 2,4".
Wieviel das beim Gewicht ausmacht kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Wie gesagt, hat mich selbst gewundert. Ich hätte mit mehr gerechnet.

Gruß Doc

P.S. Was zum Teufel sind "fh"?


----------



## MacVelo (1. Januar 2012)

Docker schrieb:


> P.S. Was zum Teufel sind "fh"?



*f*laschen*h*alter


----------



## mariburg (1. Januar 2012)

Morgen und Allen ein gesundes Neues 

Dann will ich mal den ersten Tag des neuen Jahres nutzen und euch mal mein Aufbau vorstellen. Aufgebaut habe ich es Anfang Dezember letzten Jahres und da es mein erster eigenständiger Komplettaufbau war, wird bestimmt auch noch so Einiges für den einen oder anderen Unschlüssig sein. So lange beschäftige ich mich auch noch nicht mit dem Thema MTB, sind erst knapp 1,5 Jahre. Es gab auch einige Umwege über andere Bikes zum 301. 
Es ist im Prinzip auch erst eine Ausbaustufe, da ich noch einige Teile aufwerten bzw. meinen Ansprüchen anpassen will (z.B. LRS, Kurbel und eventuell die Bremsen). 

Es handelt sich um ein 140er Rahmen in XL.  Das erste Fazit was ich schon mal nach einem Monat ziehen kann, ist das es bis jetzt das beste Bike ist was ich gefahren bin und keins hatte bisher einen so guten Eindruck hinterlassen. Es hat von Anfang an wie die Faust auf´s Auge gepasst.


----------



## Docker (1. Januar 2012)

> Zitat von Docker
> P.S. Was zum Teufel sind "fh"?





> flaschenhalter



 OK, da hätte ich auch selber draufkommen können


----------



## NeooeN (1. Januar 2012)

Im neuen Jahr mit Dicker Birne wird dir das wohl verziehen werden


----------



## langer.andi (1. Januar 2012)

@Mariburg:
Schönes Bike!
Gesamtgewicht und Ausstattung, bitte?


----------



## mariburg (1. Januar 2012)

langer.andi schrieb:


> @Mariburg:
> Schönes Bike!
> Gesamtgewicht und Ausstattung, bitte?




Ja, reiche ich gerne nach.

Rahmen: Liteville 301 Mk9 in XL
Gabel: Fox 32 Talas 150mm FIT RLC 
Lenker: Syntace Vector 10mm OS Rizer
Vorbau: Syntace F149 90mm
Griffe: BBB Light Fix
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0, 10fach
Schalter: SRAM X.9
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M780
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo 3.3, 22-32-44T 
Pedale: Atomlab Pimp WRX
Kassette: Shimano XT 
Bremsen: Avid Elixir X.0, 203/185mm Scheiben
Felgen: Veltec V-Two 
Naben: Veltec 
Speichen: Sapim Race schwarz 
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.4

Der LRS wird im Frühjahr noch getauscht, da nehme ich wieder die ZTR Flow mit den Tune King/Kong Naben. Die hatte ich bis jetzt an meinen anderen Bikes auch verbaut und meine Erfahrungen waren durchweg positiv. 
Bei der Kurbel habe ich noch kein Plan, die 2012er XT gefällt mir zwar recht gut aber ich habe das Gefühl das sie nicht 100% zum 301 passt. Ansonsten werde ich noch etwas Gewichtsoptimierung betreiben, das geht dann so nach und nach von statten.


Das genaue Gewicht muss ich erst mal noch offen lassen, da mir eine Waage fehlt und eine Personenwaage zu ungenau ist um was definitives sagen zu können. Wenn ich es mit meinem 29er FSR (12,8kg) vergleiche ist es gefühlt ca. 1kg schwerer. Denke mal das ich so um die 14kg liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (1. Januar 2012)

Das 301er XL sieht gut aus aber ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, weshalb man ein XL nimmt, wenn man "klein" genug für ein L ist. 

Ich wäre ja heil froh, würde mir das L reichen - Stichwort Wendigkeit. 

Prost Neujahr!


----------



## mariburg (1. Januar 2012)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Das 301er XL sieht gut aus aber ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, weshalb man ein XL nimmt, wenn man "klein" genug für ein L ist.
> 
> Ich wäre ja heil froh, würde mir das L reichen - Stichwort Wendigkeit.
> 
> Prost Neujahr!




Ich denke mal das ein L  bei 1,92m und einer SL von 90 für mich schon grenzwertig  gewesen wäre, da wäre nach oben kein Platz mehr gewesen. Beim Händler konnte ich auch ein L probe sitzen und vom Gefühl her war mir das Oberrohr zu kurz. 
Und aus Erfahrung mit zwei Fehlkäufen in Sachen Rahmengröße (ein Stereo, ein Lapierre), bei beiden war das Oberrohr zu kurz, waren meine letzten Bikes immer eine XL und ich bin damit auch ganz gut gefahren.

Ich sollte vielleicht auch anmerken das meine Focus nicht rein nur auf die Wendigkeit gerichtet ist, dazu ist der Anteil an technischen  Trails bei mir nicht groß genug. Der Hauptanteil liegt bei mir im Tour/AM Bereich.


----------



## supasini (1. Januar 2012)

192/90: XL - passt genau 
(ich: 190/91: XL mit 60er Vorbau und 12° 740er Lenker: passt genau. )


----------



## brigdompteur (1. Januar 2012)

Mein MK8 mal geputzt,kommt nicht oft vor.
















Frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. Januar 2012)

Schönes Bike,gefällt 
Auch von mir ein gutes u. gesundes Jahr 2012


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. Januar 2012)

Old School mit Pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F R I T Z (2. Januar 2012)

... und noch mal RAW ...
Na Dieter erkennst du deine alte Möhre wieder?

Gewicht so ca. 12,25kg
Modifizierter XT-Umwerfer
Sektor Coil mit tapered Schaft und MoCo DNA
Kurbel wird noch schwarz und leichter









Hat jemand noch einen Tip zur Leitungsverlegung?


----------



## langer.andi (2. Januar 2012)

Was hat es mit dem umwerfer auf sich?
Schönes Bike!


----------



## F R I T Z (2. Januar 2012)

Habe den Abstand zwischen Kettenblatt und Aussen-Führung des Umwerfers minimiert und zusätzlich die Breite der beiden Führungsbleche verringert damit die Kette immer das macht was ich will!

Mit Gripshift lässt es sich sehr gut schalten. Es waren jedoch einige Prototypen notwendig.





Für konstuktive Kritik bin ich immer dankbar...


----------



## paradox (2. Januar 2012)

nimm doch lieber den slx 2-fach umwerfer... der ist schöner und funktionier auch sehr gut!


----------



## supasini (2. Januar 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Tip zur Leitungsverlegung?



ja, ich: verwende einfach die letzte Führung am Rahmen nicht.


----------



## M202 (2. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, ich: verwende einfach die letzte Führung am Rahmen nicht.



Ich auch nicht nicht (mit einer Elixir CR). Allerdings auch weil meine Leitung zu kurz ist, muss endlich mal eine längere montieren. Mir gefällt die Lösung von FRITZZ eigentlich ganz gut, vielleicht etwas kürzer und den Flansch am Bremssattel nach unten ausrichten.


----------



## F R I T Z (2. Januar 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> nimm doch lieber den slx 2-fach umwerfer... der ist schöner und funktionier auch sehr gut!


 
Genau den hab ich an meinem Zweitville verbaut.
Dort schleift bei einer 11-32 Casette ab ca. dem mittleren Zahnrädchen die Kette am Quersteg des Umwerfer, deshalb hab ich bei meiner "Sonderkonstruktion" den Steg nach unten versetzt und kann alle Gänge ohne Schleifen durchschalten.

Du hast recht. Schön ist relativ, aber Form follows Function


----------



## Duke_do (2. Januar 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Dort schleift bei einer 11-32 Casette ab ca. dem mittleren Zahnrädchen die Kette am Quersteg des Umwerfer.



Aber nur, wenn das Rad nicht belastet ist. Sobald man drauf sitzt und sich der SAG einstellt ist das "Problem" weg.


----------



## frogbite (2. Januar 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Tip zur Leitungsverlegung?



Ich habe die letzte Bremsleitungsklemme einfach ausgelassen, klappt gut:






Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## ONE78 (2. Januar 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Kurbel wird noch schwarz und leichter



schickes teil!
wie willst das mit der kurbel machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, ich: verwende einfach die letzte Führung am Rahmen nicht.



jep !
das ist bei der Avid lieder die einzige Lösung
trotzdem genug Leitungslänge lasse da der Bereich beim einfedern länger wird und 
Da habe ich bei Frogbite schon Bedenken ob das nicht zu knapp ist
Selbst bei meiner Verlegung war ich jetzt beim demontieren erstaunt, dass sich die Leitung offensichtlich trotzdem noch bewegt denn die benutzten Führungen sind innen blank gescheuert !


----------



## Hans (2. Januar 2012)

@FRITZ

sehr schön

wie bist Du mit der Gabel zufrieden?

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## stollen (2. Januar 2012)

@FRITZ

Hat jemand noch einen Tip zur Leitungsverlegung?



[/QUOTE]

Ich habe das so gelöst.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/2/7/7/_/large/IMG_4953.JPG

Gruss Stollen


----------



## F R I T Z (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielen dank für die zahlreichen Tips.

@stollen;
So hätte ich es auch gerne gemacht. Leider läßt sich bei der X0 den Anschluss nicht nach aussen verlegen (Bremssattel hat eine Stufenbohrung).

@Hans:
Nach Tausch auf softe Feder nutze ich bei 77 kg Gewicht nahezu den gesamten Federweg aus und der Umbau auf tapered bringt sicherlich noch einen Zugewinn an Steifigkeit.

@ONE78:
sollte eine XTR schwarz gepulvert werden

Gruß und Dank
F R I T Z


----------



## frogbite (2. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jep !
> das ist bei der Avid lieder die einzige Lösung
> trotzdem genug Leitungslänge lasse da der Bereich beim einfedern länger wird und
> Da habe ich bei Frogbite schon Bedenken ob das nicht zu knapp ist
> Selbst bei meiner Verlegung war ich jetzt beim demontieren erstaunt, dass sich die Leitung offensichtlich trotzdem noch bewegt denn die benutzten Führungen sind innen blank gescheuert !



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe gerade auch die Leitungen demontiert und habe auch zwei kleine blanke Stellen in der Führung gefunden. Ich habe jetzt noch mal 5 mm aus dem Lenkerbogen rausgeholt und damit die "hintere" Leitung etwas länger gemacht. Mit etwas Gewebetesa in der Führung sollte dann Ruhe sein.
Andere Alternativen wüsste ich jetzt für die X0 auch nicht.

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> ... und noch mal RAW ...
> Na Dieter erkennst du deine alte Möhre wieder?



Ist das mein alter Rahmen?? Weiss den Forumsnamen meines Käufers nimmer?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe gerade auch die Leitungen demontiert und habe auch zwei kleine blanke Stellen in der Führung gefunden. Ich habe jetzt noch mal 5 mm aus dem Lenkerbogen rausgeholt und damit die "hintere" Leitung etwas länger gemacht. Mit etwas Gewebetesa in der Führung sollte dann Ruhe sein.
> Andere Alternativen wüsste ich jetzt für die X0 auch nicht.
> 
> Gruß, F.B.



einfach mal den Dämpfer aushängen und bei maximalem "einfedern" schauen ob es reicht
bei der Gelegenheit kann man gleich die Leichtgängigkeit des Hinterbaus und die Drehmomente der Schrauben kontrollieren


----------



## F R I T Z (2. Januar 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ist das mein alter Rahmen?? Weiss den Forumsnamen meines Käufers nimmer?


 
SO IST ES  

komplett geschliffen, neu gelagert, etc.


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2012)

Schick schick, ich hab mir gedacht, du willst ihn noch eloxieren!!

Echt ein schönes Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberbüchse (2. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> 192/90: XL - passt genau
> (ich: 190/91: XL mit 60er Vorbau und 12° 740er Lenker: passt genau. )


100 % Bestätigung!!


----------



## F R I T Z (2. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich konnte mich bis jetzt für keine Farbe entscheiden,
aber als ich bei tf die graue Schönheit erblickt habe 

Mal sehen ein LV wird ja nie fertig....

LG
F R I T Z


----------



## biker-wug (2. Januar 2012)

Das graue 601, das sieht echt genial aus!!


----------



## gremlino (2. Januar 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch einen Tip zur Leitungsverlegung?



Also ich konnte die Leitung ohne Probleme trotz Avid in die normalen Führungen packen......habs montiert ohne Luft im Dämpfer und komplett eingefedert.

PS: Die Lösung von stollen gefällt mir persönlich gar nicht -> aussen herum wegen Sturz (Beschädigung), hängen bleiben, etc.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2012)

bei meinem L Rahmen war die original Leitung der Avid Elixir CR nicht lang genug um sie so zu verlegen
und bei der Code sieht es auch aus als könnte man den Anschluss weiter runter drehen als bei den CR


----------



## gremlino (2. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei meinem L Rahmen war die original Leitung der Avid Elixir CR nicht lang genug um sie so zu verlegen
> und bei der Code sieht es auch aus als könnte man den Anschluss weiter runter drehen als bei den CR



Dann ist die CR anscheinend kürzer, hab auch L und musste die Leitung der Code noch kürzen......
Hier sieht man es nochmal besser:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. Januar 2012)

warum nicht gleich die leitung direkt an die scheibe...

ich finde das zu nah dran!


----------



## gremlino (2. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich die leitung direkt an die scheibe...
> 
> ich finde das zu nah dran!



weil da noch ein halbes Schwein zwischen passt. Das sieht auf dem Foto nur so aus, in Wirklichkeit ist da noch gut Luft zwischen Scheibe und Leitung


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Januar 2012)

stollen schrieb:


> @FRITZ
> 
> Hat jemand noch einen Tip zur Leitungsverlegung?



Ich habe das so gelöst.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/2/7/7/_/large/IMG_4953.JPG

Gruss Stollen[/QUOTE]

Du kannst den Anschluss auch auf die andere Seite machen und dann senkrecht nach unten. Die Leitung dann so wie auf dem Bild mit der Code mit einem Kabelband an der Sitzstrebe befestigen. Hab ich bei meiner Jucy7auch gemacht da ist die Leitung sonst immer gegen die Bremsscheibe gekommen.


----------



## frogbite (3. Januar 2012)

Das mag bei der Juicy gehen, bei der X0 eher nicht. Der Seitentausch ist wegen unterschiedlicher Aufnahmen rechts und links nicht möglich. Ein  Blick in die Explosionszeichnung der X0 bei meinem Sram-Händler schloss diese Möglichkeit jedenfalls aus.
Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Januar 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Ich habe das so gelöst.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/8/2/7/7/_/large/IMG_4953.JPG
> 
> Gruss Stollen


 


Danke, da weiss ich ja nun welche Bremse ich nehme, schon allein wegen der Zugfuehrung.
Ich schwelgte hin und her zwischen Magura MT4 oder Shimano XT 785, nach Deinem Foto nun ganz klar die XT, da ist die Leitung am besten verlegt.
Danke!


----------



## Locke_Denny (3. Januar 2012)

Shimano XT 785 ist ne tip top bremse, kann ich dir waermstens empfehlen.... fahr sie am HT

Gruss
Denny


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Januar 2012)

Danke Denny, die wird es nun auch werden.


----------



## Locke_Denny (3. Januar 2012)




----------



## RMvolcano (4. Januar 2012)

Hi! Möcht' doch ganz gern auch mal mein Schätzelein hier zeigen (stolz,stolz,stolz):





Bin offen für Kommentare.


----------



## rappelkiste (4. Januar 2012)

Seit 3 Monaten mein treuer Begleiter...





140mm Float und 140mm Hebel
im Tourensetup  (MK2 in 2.4, Ardent 2.25 auf Crest mit A-Hub)

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149147 (4. Januar 2012)

Hey rappelkiste,

da du ein 301 in M mit SCS II und XT-Antrieb fährst, könntest du mir mal die Anzahl deiner Kettenglieder verraten? Wäre super, da ich gerade am ablängen meiner Kette bin und nicht ganz sicher, was gut funktioniert.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## langer.andi (4. Januar 2012)

joe1982 schrieb:


> Hey rappelkiste,
> 
> da du ein 301 in M mit SCS II und XT-Antrieb fährst, könntest du mir mal die Anzahl deiner Kettenglieder verraten? Wäre super, da ich gerade am ablängen meiner Kette bin und nicht ganz sicher, was gut funktioniert.
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Sag bloss du und dein Händler ihr habt es in einer Woche nicht geschafft, die Kette auf die richtige Länge zu bringen...?!

@Rappelkiste: Schönes Bike!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Januar 2012)

Beides sehr geile Bikes! Ihr muesstet nur die Pedale tauschen, dann passt die Farbkombi mMn perfekt und besser.


----------



## supasini (4. Januar 2012)

joe1982 schrieb:


> Hey rappelkiste,
> 
> da du ein 301 in M mit SCS II und XT-Antrieb fährst, könntest du mir mal die Anzahl deiner Kettenglieder verraten? Wäre super, da ich gerade am ablängen meiner Kette bin und nicht ganz sicher, was gut funktioniert.
> 
> Danke und Gruß



also mal ganz ehrlich: es ist jetzt gut!
Wie soll man denn die Kette mit vertretbarem Aufwand am Rad messen? etwa über 100 KEttenglieder zählen? Mannmannmann...


----------



## RMvolcano (4. Januar 2012)

Da muss ich dir recht geben. -AAaaber die passen gut zur Lyrik...


----------



## coastalwolf (4. Januar 2012)

joe1982 schrieb:


> Hey rappelkiste,
> 
> da du ein 301 in M mit SCS II und XT-Antrieb fährst, könntest du mir mal die Anzahl deiner Kettenglieder verraten? Wäre super, da ich gerade am ablängen meiner Kette bin und nicht ganz sicher, was gut funktioniert.
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Um weiteres Unglück zu vermeiden am besten alles Werkzeug wegschließen  Reiner Selbstschutz.....


----------



## biker-wug (5. Januar 2012)

@rappelkiste: Sehr schönes Bike

@ F R I T Z: Hast den Monarch auch mal getestet??


----------



## F R I T Z (5. Januar 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> @ F R I T Z: Hast den Monarch auch mal getestet??


 
Nein leider noch nicht.
Das Radl ist erst Neujahr komplett fertig geworden und bei dem Sturm traue ich mich nicht in den Wald. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mit welchem Setup bist du den Monarch gefahren?

@ rappelkiste: Sehr schönes Bike - kommt mir recht bekannt vor.


----------



## der_dino (8. Januar 2012)

Moin moin,

nach langem hin und her hab ich mein Rose Bike verramscht und mir was "hoffentlich" gescheites gekauft. 
Bisher läuft noch alles recht schwerfällig, aber die Lager und Buchsen müssen ja erstmal eingefahren werden...

2-3 kleine Änderungen noch aber nach diesem ganzen Sonntag Bastelei kommt der Rest bis Mittwoch
 ..Donnerstag soll das Wetter ja besser werden...da will ich Probefahren  

Eine Frage hätt ich aber mal... musstet Ihr die Bremsscheibe hinten auch mit Unterlegscheiben weiter nach Aussen bringen? 
bei mir passt das sonst mit dem Bremssattel nicht... der schleift permanent an der Scheibe und ich kann den nicht weiter zur Nabe hin verschieben.. ?! 
Hardware :Formula The One, Tune Prince Nabe ?!

Grüße aus Bochum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (8. Januar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> nach langem hin und her hab ich mein Rose Bike verramscht und mir was "hoffentlich" gescheites gekauft.
> Bisher läuft noch alles recht schwerfällig, aber die Lager und Buchsen müssen ja erstmal eingefahren werden...
> ...



Nein, bei mir passt die Kombi so und ist schleiffrei.
Zeig mal ein Detailsfoto

Geile Karre!!!!!!!!
Sag mal Gesamtgewicht. Ist das ne Revelation World Cup? Hat die wirklich unter 1600 Gramm?
Warum Flow Felgen bei dem Aufbau ? Hätten es die Crest oder Arch nict auch getan?
Gruss


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Januar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> Bisher läuft noch alles recht schwerfällig, aber die Lager und Buchsen müssen ja erstmal eingefahren werden...
> 
> ... musstet Ihr die Bremsscheibe hinten auch mit Unterlegscheiben weiter nach Aussen bringen?
> bei mir passt das sonst mit dem Bremssattel nicht... der schleift permanent an der Scheibe und ich kann den nicht weiter zur Nabe hin verschieben.. ?!



wenn ich die beiden Punkte so lese....
da vermute ich mal, dass du entweder etwas falsch montiert hast oder mit deiner Hardware (Hinterbau, Nabe oder Bremse) stimmt was nicht


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Januar 2012)

Schoener Aufbau! Was ist das fuer ne MK Stufe? Hast Du PM oder IS hinten?


----------



## der_dino (9. Januar 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Nein, bei mir passt die Kombi so und ist schleiffrei.
> Zeig mal ein Detailsfoto
> 
> Geile Karre!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ja ist die Worldcup als 2012er Modell. 1600Gr. mit 9mm Schnellspanner ja.. da ich aber ne 15er Steckachse hab wiegt die 1705Gr mit Achse.

Der Laufradsatz war komplett. War ein Auslaufmodell..ich Zahl keine 1100 für Laufräder 

Gesamtgewicht liegt mit Pedalen bei ca 11,6 Kg. (anhand nachgewogene Teileliste) 
Denke wird wenn ich komplett wiege vllt 100Gr mehr sein.. Fett etc. 


Ich hab in meinem Fotoalbum nochmal 3-4 Fotos hochgeladen. Kannst ja nen Blick reinwerfen. 
Sobald es draussen heller ist, mach ich gescheite.. die Handycam ist bei den Lichtverhältnissen etwas Überfordert 



> wenn ich die beiden Punkte so lese....
> da vermute ich mal, dass du entweder etwas falsch montiert hast oder mit deiner Hardware (Hinterbau, Nabe oder Bremse) stimmt was nicht



Ich hab nochmal ein bisschen gerückt und geschoben. Der Bremskolben ist zur Zeit mehr oder weniger leer. 
Nicht auszuschliessen das ich bei der Montage (vor dem Kürzen der Leitung)doch mal an den Bremshebel gekommen bin.
 Ich hab die Kolben etwas zurückgedrückt,scheint wieder zu passen.

ABER: an der Pm Aufnahme , ohne jetzt wieder die Anleitung zu wälzen,  bekomm ich in das Gewinde zur Sattelstütze hin keine 20mm Bremssattelschraube ?!?! 
Am 2ten Loch passt die, da geht das Gewinde ja auch bis unten durch bzw. ist da offen ... Erfahrungen?

Mit dem ersten Satz bezog ich mich auf die Anleitung von RaceFace..da steht explizit drin das sich gerade das Tretlager auf den ersten Kilometern erst "einrollt". 
Daher gehe ich davon aus, bei den anderen Teilen ist es auch so Oo ne Gabel (zumindest meine vorherige Fox) wollte die ersten 100km auch nicht so wirklich Federn...




> Schoener Aufbau! Was ist das fuer ne MK Stufe? Hast Du PM oder IS hinten?


  Ist ein MK 9. also PM


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> ...
> ABER: an der Pm Aufnahme , ohne jetzt wieder die Anleitung zu wälzen,  bekomm ich in das Gewinde zur Sattelstütze hin keine 20mm Bremssattelschraube ?!?!
> Am 2ten Loch passt die, da geht das Gewinde ja auch bis unten durch bzw. ist da offen ... Erfahrungen?
> ...



War bei meinem MK8 ebenso, hab dann einfach ein paar Beilagscheiben drunter gelegt.
Schraube kürzen wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Januar 2012)

Ich haette mal ne Frage, mein Hinterbau ist knapp 2mm zu breit, ist das normal oder muss ich da mal alle Schrauben ueberpruefen?
Machen tut es mit Sicherheit nichts, wenn erst das Laufrad drin ist, mit Schnellspanner festziehen und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2012)

2mm ist garnichts, das passt so.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## gremlino (9. Januar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> ABER: an der Pm Aufnahme , ohne jetzt wieder die Anleitung zu wälzen, bekomm ich in das Gewinde zur Sattelstütze hin keine 20mm Bremssattelschraube ?!?!
> Am 2ten Loch passt die, da geht das Gewinde ja auch bis unten durch bzw. ist da offen ... Erfahrungen?



Dito, bei mir auch. Hab die eine Schraube gekürzt.


----------



## sibor-sonic (15. Januar 2012)

Mein MK9 140mm


----------



## der_dino (15. Januar 2012)

ich find die Tricons ja optisch echt lecker wenn der Scheiss mit dem Service bei Dt nicht wär... jedes mal einschicken wenn das Ding eiert... das würd mich Nerven.


Ansonsten schönes Ding


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2012)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Mein MK9 140mm


geht das mit der Bremsleitung hinten aus wenn der Hinterbau voll einfedert ?
das kommt mir zu knapp vor 
einfach mal den Dämpfer von der Wippe losmachen und den Hinterbau voll "einfedern"

und wenn es geht würde ich die Leitung auch innen an der Sitzstrebe vorbei verlegen. 
So wie auf dem Bild besteht (zumindest theoretisch) die Gefahr die Leitung bei einem Sturz oder durch einen sich einfädelnden Ast zu beschädigen.


----------



## Bogi6n (15. Januar 2012)

Hier ist mein 301 MK8 160mm in L und Capriblau matt. Ursprünglich wollte ich braun, aber aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit ist es dann dieser geworden, den der Händler mal für sich bestellt hatte. Die XTR Bremse soll im Frühjahr wieder getauscht werden...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## icube (15. Januar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> ich find die Tricons ja optisch echt lecker wenn der Scheiss mit dem Service bei Dt nicht wär... jedes mal einschicken wenn das Ding eiert... das würd mich Nerven



genau das hat mich auch vom Kauf abgehalten. so machen sie sich echt super. 

ansonsten schönes Bike 

@ bogi6n > wieso was hast gegen die XTR Bremse? 

Gruß icube


----------



## mauntnmad (15. Januar 2012)

Die Kombi blau/gold gefällt mir gut ! Schönes Rad. Was ist mit den XTR-Bremsen ?


----------



## sibor-sonic (15. Januar 2012)

icube schrieb:


> genau das hat mich auch vom Kauf abgehalten. so machen sie sich echt super.
> 
> ansonsten schönes Bike



Hi, Danke.
Im DT Onlinshop bekommt man den --Spokey plastic Tricon Torx--
Nippelspanner, das war nur am Anfang so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Januar 2012)

Das blaue gefällt mir gut, schöne Farbe!!


----------



## tobone (15. Januar 2012)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Hier ist mein 301 MK8 160mm in L und Capriblau matt. Ursprünglich wollte ich braun, aber aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit ist es dann dieser geworden, den der Händler mal für sich bestellt hatte. Die XTR Bremse soll im Frühjahr wieder getauscht werden...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Pure_Power (15. Januar 2012)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Mein MK9 140mm





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> geht das mit der Bremsleitung hinten aus wenn der Hinterbau voll einfedert ?
> das kommt mir zu knapp vor
> einfach mal den Dämpfer von der Wippe losmachen und den Hinterbau voll "einfedern"
> 
> ...




Ich habe das so gelöst :


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Januar 2012)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Mein MK9 140mm



HEEEEEEEERRRRRRRLLLLLLIIIIIIICCCCCCCHHHHHHH Schön!!!!!!!!


Sag mal bitte das Gewicht


----------



## sibor-sonic (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,Danke.
Mit den Plattformpedalen 11,6 kg.


----------



## Bogi6n (16. Januar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?



Bin 182 cm groß, also genau zwischen RH L und M. Bin auf beiden bei einer Probefahrt gut zurecht gekommen und hab dann das L genommen, weil der Händler es da hatte und bin super zufrieden damit. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat die XTR Trail Bremse zuwenig Power, gerade wenn man mal in den Bergen unterwegs ist. Überlege zwischen einer Hope M4, wobei die Brakeforce One auch sehr interessant ist.


----------



## supasini (16. Januar 2012)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Bin 182 cm groß, also genau zwischen RH L und M. Bin auf beiden bei einer Probefahrt gut zurecht gekommen und hab dann das L genommen, weil der Händler es da hatte und bin super zufrieden damit.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach hat die XTR Trail Bremse zuwenig Power, gerade wenn man mal in den Bergen unterwegs ist. Überlege zwischen einer Hope M4, wobei die Brakeforce One auch sehr interessant ist.



schönes blaues Radel.
da du sowohl auf Optik wie auch auf Gewicht zu achten scheinst würd ich die Formula the one in der schwarz-goldenen Version ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen: leicht, mit 180er Scheiben gute, mit 203er überragende Power.
(mit Titanschrauben an Sätteln und Scheiben sowie nem Ashima Ultralight-PM 6->7" Adapter vorne wiegt meine am 301 knapp unter 700 g komplett)


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2012)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat die XTR Trail Bremse zuwenig Power, gerade wenn man mal in den Bergen unterwegs ist. Überlege zwischen einer Hope M4, wobei die Brakeforce One auch sehr interessant ist.




nach all dem Guten, was man über die neue XTR liest, überrascht mich das jetzt etwas. Hast du die Bremse schon mal zum Faden gebracht, oder bist du mit der "Bissigkeit" unzufrieden, oder worauf bezieht sich deine Aussage mit der nicht ausreichenden Power genau?


----------



## Bogi6n (16. Januar 2012)

War letzten Sommer in Portes du Soleil und habe dort mehrfach starkes Fading festgestellt und dort sind die Abfahrten zwar steil, aber nicht so lang. Bin jetzt nicht der leichteste, fahre vorne aber 203mm und hinten 180mm. Ein Kumpel hatte eine Magura Louise an seinem Ghost und die war noch besser als die XTR.

Danke für den Tip mit der Formula, werde mir die auch mal näher ansehen.

Ist hier schonmal einer die Brakeforce gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2012)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Ist hier schonmal einer die Brakeforce gefahren?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9062511&postcount=1084


----------



## Bumble (16. Januar 2012)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> War letzten Sommer in Portes du Soleil und habe dort mehrfach starkes Fading festgestellt und dort sind die Abfahrten zwar steil, aber nicht so lang. Bin jetzt nicht der leichteste, fahre vorne aber 203mm und hinten 180mm. Ein Kumpel hatte eine Magura Louise an seinem Ghost und die war noch besser als die XTR.



Man liest zwar viel über die XTR-Hebel aber wenig darüber wie sich die komplette XTR-Anlage auf langen und steilen Abfahrten schlägt.

Ein Tipp könnte der Wechsel auf XTR-Hebel in Kombination mit Saint-Sätteln sein, darüber gabs einige recht positive Berichte zu lesen, kannst ja mal danach suchen.


----------



## Helium (16. Januar 2012)

Die One bekommt deutlich schneller Fading als die XTR.
Wichtig ist, damit die XTR optimal funktioniert die Ice-Tec Beläge+Scheiben zu verwenden, dann ist die Bremse eine Macht.


----------



## _zieGe (16. Januar 2012)

So hier mal meins:

MK9 120mm/140mm aber demnächst 150mm/140mm











Gewicht wie abgebildet 12,3kg.


----------



## coastalwolf (16. Januar 2012)

Bogi6n schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte eine Magura Louise an seinem Ghost und die war noch besser als die XTR.



Meine Louise BAT verliert in meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung haushoch gegen die XTR Trail.


----------



## Mr. Nice (16. Januar 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> schönes blaues Radel.
> da du sowohl auf Optik wie auch auf Gewicht zu achten scheinst würd ich die Formula the one in der schwarz-goldenen Version ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen: leicht, mit 180er Scheiben gute, mit 203er überragende Power.
> (mit Titanschrauben an Sätteln und Scheiben sowie nem Ashima Ultralight-PM 6->7" Adapter vorne wiegt meine am 301 knapp unter 700 g komplett)



Ooooch, ich hätte da zufällig eine die ich gerne gegen eine XTR tauschen würde.....

Gruss
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

Hier mal die ersten Bilder von meinem 301.

Stückliste:
Rahmen    Liteville 301 schwarz Eloxiert mk9 160mm
kettenblätter    Mountaingoat 20 Shimano 36
Bashguard    selfmade
Kettenführung    Syntace
Umwerfer    SHIMANO Umwerfer SLX FD- M665 E 2 fach 
Kurbel    Shimano XT FC-M780 kettenblätter: Mountaingoat 20 Shimano 36 schwarz
Steuersatz    Syntace SuperSpin tapered Steuersatz
Gabel    Fox Talas 36 RC2 160mm 2012
Vorbau    Syntace megaforce mit 50mm
Lenker    Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon 740 12° 
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT BR-M785 + BL-M785 Scheibenbremse
Schaltgriffe    Deore XT SL-M770 Rapidfire Plus Schalthebel 9-fach
Schaltwerk    Shimano Saint RD-M810 GS
kette    CN-HG93 Ultegra + XT 9-fach Kette
Griffe Syntace screw on 
Barplugs    Syntace CRB
kasette    Shimano XT CS-M770 11-34
Bremsscheiben    Shimano Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86L 203/180 V/R
rockguard an der schaltung    Syntace rockguard
Bereifung    Continental RubberQueen/Maxxis Ardent
Laufradsatz Felgen    Spank - FelgeSPIKE RACE 28 EVO 32 blau
Laufradsatz naben    hope pro 2 evo  BLAU
Laufradsatz Nippel    Sapim - Polyax Speichennippel Alu schwarz 14mm
Laufradsatz Speichen    Sapim laser/d-light
Pedale    Atomlap pimplite WRX Pedal blau
Sattelklemme    Syntace Super Lock2 38
Sattelstütze    Syntace P6 alu
Sattel    Selle Italia  FLITE Gel Flow Ti 316 schwarz
Kettenblattschrauben blau    
Blau eloxierte teile und Schrauben www.easyelox.de 
spacer    Syntace Mega Spacer
Laufradsatz von https://www.facebook.com/GermanLightness

weitere Bilder sind auf meinem Profil.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45709



 

 


 

​


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2012)

HI, finde es fast schon ein bisserl viel. Aber trotz allem ein hübsches Bike. 

Ich hätte mir die Laufräder in blau gespart, aber das ist ja logischerweise geschmacksache.


----------



## Toolkid (19. Januar 2012)

Absolut geniale Optik.


----------



## .t1mo (19. Januar 2012)

Was wiegt das gute Stück in dem Aufbau?


----------



## rayc (19. Januar 2012)

nochi, sieht toll aus 
Das Blau der Pedalen passt nicht ganz, evt. findest du noch welche im passenden Blau. Wenn nicht würde ich eher schwrze Pedale montieren.

Ich wünsch dir viel Spass mit deinem neuem Bike

ray


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Januar 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Was wiegt das gute Stück in dem Aufbau?



Würde mal auf 14,00kg schätzen 

G.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

nur die blauen Felgen und die blauen Umlenkhebel, und alles andere schwarz wie die Nacht, dann fände ich es optisch perfekt!
(aber ein bisschen Xtralove schadet ja auch nicht )


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Januar 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Würde mal auf 14,00kg schätzen
> 
> G.


----------



## gotti (19. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1045574 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1044613
> 
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1044606​


Seit wann sind die Gleitblöcke der SCS denn grau?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Januar 2012)

Kannst du mal was zu dem Bashguard erzählen? Innenlagerklemmung oder ISCG?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

14 kg, sieht man auf nem bild in meiner galerie.

 Das blau der pedale hat mich anfangs auch gestört, aber da die naben auch in dunklem blau sind passt das ganz gut.

 Die neuen gleitblöcke sind grau, angeblich anderer (besserer) kunststoff.

 Der bashguard ist auf nem foto in meiner galerie nochmal mit den anderen elox teilen abgebildet.  Iscg aufnahme.
 Muss grad noch welche für kumpels machen.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Januar 2012)

Hält der? Was wiegt der? Kannst Du noch mehr machen? Zu welchem Kurs?

Danke


----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

Gibt noch keine praxis tests, wiegen für 36er kettenblatt ca 54 g.
Rest bitte nur per pm.


----------



## ezkimo (19. Januar 2012)

P O S E R...



nochi schrieb:


> Hier mal die ersten Bilder von meinem 301.
> 
> Stückliste:
> Rahmen    Liteville 301 schwarz Eloxiert mk9 160mm
> ...



na ok, is ja net schlecht (und denk dran, net gschumpfa is globt gnug)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Januar 2012)

Könntest du dich bitte in einem deutschen Forum auch deutsch ausdrücken?

Das ist ja fast schlimmer als das Geschreibsel von rechtschreibschwachen Jugendlichen


----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

Das is n ostälbler, sein revier is der braunenberg, da sprechen alle so. Muss die glaub mal wieder besuchen wenn der pauker wieder fit is. 

Ezkimo sag dem berthold ma n gruß.


----------



## gremlino (19. Januar 2012)

die blaue Wippe ist


----------



## schnellerpfeil (19. Januar 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> HI, finde es fast schon ein bisserl viel. Aber trotz allem ein hübsches Bike.
> 
> Ich hätte mir die Laufräder in blau gespart, aber das ist ja logischerweise geschmacksache.



Richtig, ist Geschmacksache. Ich finde die Zusammenstellung hammermäßig. Die gestrahlte Oberfläche vom Rahmen passt ziemlich perfekt zu der Oberfläche der Felge. Den Laufradsatz wird es so wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben. Die Spank Subrosa gibt es normalerweise nicht in blau. Das war eine Nettigkeit vom Spank Importeur Sport Nut. Die haben sich ein paar blaue für ihre eigenen Laufräder machen lassen. Die Spank Subrosa ist ein absolutes Steifigkeitswunder und das bei nur 540g.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Januar 2012)

Schoenes Rad, liebevoller Aufbau, aber die roten Teile muessen jetzt auch noch weg und/oder eloxiert werden, wenn schon dann auch 100%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Richtig, ist Geschmacksache. Ich finde die Zusammenstellung hammermäßig. Die gestrahlte Oberfläche vom Rahmen passt ziemlich perfekt zu der Oberfläche der Felge. Den Laufradsatz wird es so wahrscheinlich nicht mehr geben. Die Spank Subrosa gibt es normalerweise nicht in blau. Das war eine Nettigkeit vom Spank Importeur Sport Nut. Die haben sich ein paar blaue für ihre eigenen Laufräder machen lassen. Die Spank Subrosa ist ein absolutes Steifigkeitswunder und das bei nur 540g.
> Grüße
> Thomas




an dieser Stelle muss ich mich nochmal bedanken für den Hammermäßigen Laufradsatz .. 

bekommst se auch einmal im jahr zum service ..


----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schoenes Rad, liebevoller Aufbau, aber die roten Teile muessen jetzt auch noch weg und/oder eloxiert werden, wenn schon dann auch 100%.




naja .. die roten Teile die sich ändern lassen wäre grad mal der Stellknopf am dämpfer .. die roten liteville logos werd ich net vom rahmen reisen .. und der rote druck auf der Sattelstütze .. naja .. alles braucht mer auch net ändern .. 

hauptteile in schwarz und blau .. 
mit gold an schaltung und gabel, 
silber an diversen teilen noch .. da is das rot net schlimm .. vorher werden die restlichen normalen schrauben noch, wie alle an Bremsen und Steuerbereich, durch blaue Titan ersetzt .. danke www.easyelox.de ..


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2012)

Die Laufräder find ich auch stark, aber insgesamt einfach zu viel, für meinen Geschmack, aber Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## nochi (19. Januar 2012)

wenn dir die laufräder nicht zu viel sind .. dann reist der umlenkhebel so viel raus!? .. lol


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2012)

Ne, ich find die Laufräder für sich geil, aber an deinem Rad ist mir das blau insgesamt zuviel. Die blauen Laufräder in einem komplett schwarzen Bike fänd ich geil.

Find die blauen Teile für sich echt schick gemacht, aber einfach too much!!

Dein Bash gefällt mir übrigens richtig gut!! Schön gemacht!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Januar 2012)

..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> naja .. die roten Teile die sich ändern lassen wäre grad mal der Stellknopf am dämpfer .. die roten liteville logos werd ich net vom rahmen reisen .. und der rote druck auf der Sattelstütze .. naja .. alles braucht mer auch net ändern ..
> 
> hauptteile in schwarz und blau ..
> mit gold an schaltung und gabel,
> silber an diversen teilen noch .. da is das rot net schlimm .. vorher werden die restlichen normalen schrauben noch, wie alle an Bremsen und Steuerbereich, durch blaue Titan ersetzt .. danke www.easyelox.de ..


 
Das versteh ich grad nicht, da machst Du Dir soviel Muehe und laesst eloxieren etc., dann wuerde ich auch 100% anstreben und es perfekt machen.

Wurde uebrigens vor kurzem gepostet, weiss leider nicht mehr wo hier, aber das rote "V" und das Steuerrohrlogo wurde einfach mit blauem, selbstausgeschnittenem Vinyl ueberklebt.
Das Rot der P6 kannst Du einfach runter schleifen und dann polieren oder lackieren, hab ich am HT auch gemacht.
Und beim Daempfer muss halt nochmal das eloxalbad angeschmissen werden.

Ist das der Winkel oder die Aufnahme.....macht mich irre.....Vorderrad sieht viel kleiner aus als das Hinterrad.......vorne 26", hinten 650B oder so.......

Also bin ich doch noch nicht ganz bekloppt......


----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem vinyl wär ne überlegung wert.

Der dämpfer wird evtl noch gegen einen RP 23 getauscht.

Die sattelstütze wird auch evtl durch ne reverb ersetzt.
Das waren ja nur mal die ersten bilder.

Hast recht, die räder sehen wirklich unterschiedlich aus, sind aber gleich groß. Kann von der perspektive kommen, oder von der unterschiedlichen bereifung.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. Januar 2012)

Die Perspektive ist echt mies, man stelle sich vor die Räder würden waagerecht fluchten,
dann wäre der Lenkwinkel irgendwo bei knapp 90°


----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2012)

ich glaub das liegt daran das das Bike da an der waage hängt .. und es sich leicht verdreht hat. 
das hinterrad ist näher und das vorderrad ist leicht eingelenkt ... und bei der entfernung von nur ca. 2 meter macht das schon was aus denk ich ..


----------



## AleXR6 (20. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Der bashguard ist auf nem foto in meiner galerie nochmal mit den anderen elox teilen abgebildet.  Iscg aufnahme.


Stützt sich der Bashguard am Rahmen ab? Besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass seitliche Kräfte die Schraubverbindungen aus dem Rahmen hebeln?


----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2012)

Da ich den nur mit alu schrauben hin gemacht hab denk ich das die schrauben vorher abscheren.
Ich test den die tage vllt mal auf nem baumstamm. Will ihn ja nicht gleich verkratzen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Das mit dem vinyl wär ne überlegung wert.
> 
> Der dämpfer wird evtl noch gegen einen RP 23 getauscht.
> 
> ...



Somit koenntest Du es bei Bedarf ganz leicht entfernen.
Ich habe das ebenfalls an meinem MK3 gemacht, da diese ja noch kein rotes "V" hatten.
Ist ne frimelei, aber klappt echt gut und das Material ist so duenn, es faellt gar nicht auf.


----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2012)

Woher bekommt man das? Laden oder online. 
Vor allem brauch ich ja nur ganz wenig.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin einfach in einen Schilder und Werbeladen gegangen.
Hatte ne Coladose als Farbmuster mit und die nette Dame an der Rezeption hat mir ein Stueck gebracht, das farblich super passte und hat mir nichts berechnet, mir nur deren Visitenkarte gegeben und wenn ich mal was braeuchte......
Das Stueck war ebenfalls sehr gross, knapp 15cmx30cm, damit koennte ich bestimmt 200 Rahmen umlabeln......

Das ist das einzige Bild was ich momentan online habe, aber hier siehst Du es, wenn ich das andere aus dem Forum hier finde poste ich es noch:






Das Lustige war, dass ich das "V" erst aus einem original Liteville Aufkleber ausgeschnitten hatte, aber dann feststellte, dass das rot ueberhaupt nicht stimmt, das war mehr so ein orange Rot. Komisch.
Meine Coladosenoption passt zu 95%.

*EDIT:* Habs gefunden, hier das Meisterwerk eines Litevillekollegen (8Ball87):


----------



## Horaff (20. Januar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Da ich den nur mit alu schrauben hin gemacht hab denk ich das die schrauben vorher abscheren.
> Ich test den die tage vllt mal auf nem baumstamm. Will ihn ja nicht gleich verkratzen.


 
...dann gibt es am Wochenende gleich mal ne Schlammpackung fürs neue Bike...LOL.
Also ich hab meine Swampthing drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (20. Januar 2012)

horaff, deinem nick nach zu urteilen kommen wir aus m gleichen kaff. Können ja morgen zusammen ne runde drehn.


----------



## RMvolcano (21. Januar 2012)

Irgendeine Autofolien/Werbeschilderfirma. Die haben immer Folienreste als Abfall, ansonsten halt mal nach nem Streifen von der Rolle fragen - für so wenig werden die nicht mal was haben wollen...


----------



## RMvolcano (21. Januar 2012)

Dezent schön (8Ball87) aber die blau eloxierte Wippe an sich ist auch verdammt sexy...


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2012)

mein alter mk6 neu lackiert für ne freundin.. freu mich auf den fertigen aufbau, die farbe ist der hammer... hier mit fox-dämpfer, dtswiss liegt auch noch rum...


----------



## gotti (23. Januar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> mein alter mk6 neu lackiert für ne freundin.. freu mich auf den fertigen aufbau, die farbe ist der hammer... hier mit fox-dämpfer, dtswiss liegt auch noch rum...


Super !!!! 
Das aufgemöbelte MK6 erinnerte mich irgendwie gleich an den Spruch von De Beers: "Ein Diamant ist unvergänglich".


----------



## biker-wug (23. Januar 2012)

Coole Farbe!! Richtig genial!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Januar 2012)

Sehr geil! Ist das ein Liteville re-paint? (Also zu Liteville geschickt und die machen das oder hat das jemand fuer Dich gemacht, sieht sehr, sehr gut aus)


----------



## der-gute (23. Januar 2012)

telemagenta?

frauen stehen auf violette bikes ;-)


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Ist das ein Liteville re-paint? (Also zu Liteville geschickt und die machen das oder hat das jemand fuer Dich gemacht, sieht sehr, sehr gut aus)



zu liteville geschickt, neu lackieren lassen, neue lager einpressen lassen und fertsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airtime17 (23. Januar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> zu liteville geschickt, neu lackieren lassen, neue lager einpressen lassen und fertsch...



Top!

Was muss man da so anlegen?

Vg, Flo


----------



## der-gute (23. Januar 2012)

das selbe, wie bei der beschichtung beim neukauf


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Januar 2012)

Lackierung Komplett (HR+Hinterbau): 249 Euro + evtl. Kosten wenn man neue Lager will / braucht.


----------



## junkyjerk (23. Januar 2012)

lager haben nix gekostet. das nenn ich mal service... deshalb hab ich mittlerweile mein 3. lv


----------



## airtime17 (23. Januar 2012)

Merci!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Januar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> lager haben nix gekostet. das nenn ich mal service... deshalb hab ich mittlerweile mein 3. lv


 
Ja, der Service und Kundendienst von Syntace sucht seinesgleichen, habe ebenfalls eine sehr positive Erfahrung mit den Jungs gemacht, von dennen wuerd ich fast die Katze im Sack kaufen, wenn auf dem Sack Syntace oder Liteville steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. Januar 2012)

Hammer Rahmen..!! 

Tja, jetzt fehlt nur noch das LV von dogdaysunrise..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Januar 2012)

Kommt, kommt, sobald das Bremsle da ist und dann an einem Wochenende zusammenbasteln. Ob ich zum posten komme bezweifle ich, weil ich dann sofort fahren gehe und selbst wenn es schneit.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Januar 2012)

Irgendjemand wollte einmal ein Foto von meinem 301 mit den (rosa)roten Supra30 Laufrädern sehen, darum habe ich heute schnell ein Handyfoto geschossen. Die Laufräder wirken am Foto weniger magenta als sie in Wahrheit sind. *g*






Eigentlich hätte mein Radl ein gscheites Foto verdient, finde ich.

Aktuell: knapp unter 13,6kg.

achja, jetzt wieder mit Tacho unterwegs (Winterpokal....). Aber ich muß sagen, das kleine GPS Ding gefällt mir. Ich hoffe er lebt lange und stirbt keinen Sturztod.


----------



## biker-wug (26. Januar 2012)

Die wollte ich mal sehen. Schickes Bike, gefällt mir gut!!

Ne richtige Arbeitsmaschine.


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Januar 2012)

Danke 

Ja, nach 5 Wochen Ruhe muß es jetzt auch wieder fleissig sein das gute Ding!


----------



## Kompostman (28. Januar 2012)

Die Farbe rockt! 


junkyjerk schrieb:


>


----------



## mane87 (28. Januar 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Irgendjemand wollte einmal ein Foto von meinem 301 mit den (rosa)roten Supra30 Laufrädern sehen, darum habe ich heute schnell ein Handyfoto geschossen. Die Laufräder wirken am Foto weniger magenta als sie in Wahrheit sind. *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und mit neuem Bashguard !

Genau den gleichen werd Ich mir auch holen, jetzt muss Ich nur noch schauen welche Kurbel Ich dranbaue


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Januar 2012)

Seitdem der Fuhrpark noch ein Alternative mit deutlich mehr Federweg bietet, durfte das 301 ein bisschen Abspecken. Bei den 12,57 kg wird´s wohl erst mal bleiben. Soll schließlich weiterhin ein AllMountain für alle Fälle sein 

Ab morgen wird wohl eher wieder der Schlamm das Erscheinungsbild prägen....


----------



## tobone (28. Januar 2012)

Ist das XL, wie groß bist du und wenn XL wie ist es mit der Wendigkeit?


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Januar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist das XL, wie groß bist du und wenn XL wie ist es mit der Wendigkeit?



Ist ein XL. Wendigkeit ist schwer zu beurteilen. Da müsste ich ja ein L mit genau der gleichen Ausstattung im Keller stehen haben. 

Bin vor kurzem von einem Bekannten ein L mit 60mm Vorbau (bei mir 75mm), 740mm Vector Carbon (bei mir 680mm) und ähnlichem Gesamtgewicht im direkten Vergleich auf dem Trail gefahren. Der spürbare Unterschied ergab sich in meinen Augen vor allem durch das kompaktere Cockpit.
Aufgrund der Sitzrohrlänge führt für mich sowieso kein Weg an XL vorbei. Fakt ist, dass mich die Wendigkeit bzw. die ausgewogene Geometrie immer wieder aufs neue begeistert. 140/150mm FW passen viel besser zum Mk8 als mein anfänglicher Aufbau mit 160/160mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Seitdem der Fuhrpark noch ein Alternative  mit deutlich mehr Federweg bietet, durfte das 301 ein bisschen  Abspecken. Bei den 12,57 kg wird´s wohl erst mal bleiben. Soll  schließlich weiterhin ein AllMountain für alle Fälle sein


sieht gut aus 


HellDriverChris schrieb:


> 140/150mm FW passen viel besser zum Mk8



das auf und spätere abrüsten scheint tatsächlich der vorbestimmte Weg eines jeden 301 zu sein 
Ich habe heute auch was Neues geordert, das zukünftig den groben Part übernehmen soll. Insbesondere wenn mehr bergab auf dem Plan steht 
Mein Mk8 wird in den nächsten Wochen ebenfalls zurückgebaut und bekommt zum Trost ein paar neue leichte Teile. Damit sollte ich dann ebenfalls in Richtung 12-12,5kg kommen. Als leichtes 140/150mm Touren AM hat es mir in der Summe einfach am meisten Spaß gemacht (Mittelgebirge mit bergauf und bergab und Flachland)


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auch was Neues geordert, das zukünftig den groben Part übernehmen soll.



das, was dir so mega gut gefallen hat?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> das, was dir so mega gut gefallen hat?


genau das


----------



## tobone (28. Januar 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ist ein XL. Wendigkeit ist schwer zu beurteilen. Da müsste ich ja ein L mit genau der gleichen Ausstattung im Keller stehen haben.
> 
> Bin vor kurzem von einem Bekannten ein L mit 60mm Vorbau (bei mir 75mm), 740mm Vector Carbon (bei mir 680mm) und ähnlichem Gesamtgewicht im direkten Vergleich auf dem Trail gefahren. Der spürbare Unterschied ergab sich in meinen Augen vor allem durch das kompaktere Cockpit.
> Aufgrund der Sitzrohrlänge führt für mich sowieso kein Weg an XL vorbei. Fakt ist, dass mich die Wendigkeit bzw. die ausgewogene Geometrie immer wieder aufs neue begeistert. 140/150mm FW passen viel besser zum Mk8 als mein anfänglicher Aufbau mit 160/160mm.



Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## hardflipper (28. Januar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist das XL, wie groß bist du und wenn XL wie ist es mit der Wendigkeit?



Ich hab ein altes XL (MK3) und finde es schon grenzwertig träge. Man kann mit fahren aber mein HT ist, bis auf die fehlende Federung, bei manchen Trails einfach flinker um´s Eck zu bewegen. 

Ab MK8 wird es ja noch träger, weil der Radstand um 20 mm (!) länger wurde und der Lenkwinkel noch flacher.

Mir ist das Bike schon laufruhig genug und ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum die LV Jungs das dahingehend geändert haben.  Vermutlich weil die Räder immer mehr auf "Downhill" getrimmt werden.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (28. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> genau das



Jetzt sag schon... 
PS: Was bekommt dein 301 denn leichtes?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Jetzt sag schon...
> PS: Was bekommt dein 301 denn leichtes?



was MEGA englisches  

das 301 bekommt erst einmal seine alte (leichtere) Gabel wieder 
dann einen schönen neuen leichteren LRS + leichtere Reifen
das sind dann schon mal ~1200g
später eventuell noch ein leichtes Gestühl und andere Pedale
und selbst dann bleibt noch weiteres Potential


----------



## MichiP (28. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was MEGA englisches
> 
> das 301 bekommt erst einmal seine alte (leichtere) Gabel wieder
> dann einen schönen neuen leichteren LRS + leichtere Reifen
> ...



Gelb oder Raw?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Januar 2012)

ist kein richtiges RAW sondern silber Elox  
jetzt aber genug OT, sonst bekomme ich noch Hausverbot....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Liteviller !  

Ich rätsele ständig über die Rahmengröße für einen Bekannten. 
Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr empfehlen bei einem 140mm MK9 oder MK10, Körpergröße 1,89m ?
Schrittlänge weiß ich leider nicht.
Größe L oder XL?

Einsatzgebiet überwiegend Touren im Taunus, vielleicht 1x jährlich Gardasee, aber keine Sprünge oder halsbrecherichen Trails.. 
Der Mann ist >50 Jahre.. 


Danke & ein schönes WE


----------



## tobone (28. Januar 2012)

Die Frage stell ich mir auch seit Monaten oder sind es Jahre? Seh mich deshalb schon (leider) nach anderen Marken um.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller !
> 
> Ich rätsele ständig über die Rahmengröße für einen Bekannten.
> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
> ...


 

Da ist er am oberen Ende des L und am unteren des XL.
Das kann keiner wirklich richtig sagen, da muss er probefahren und entscheiden.
Gerade hier braeuchte man definitiv Schrittlaenge, Torso, Armlaenge um ueberhaupt irgendwie zu "helfen"


----------



## frogbite (29. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller !
> 
> Ich rätsele ständig über die Rahmengröße für einen Bekannten.
> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
> ...



Bei diesem Einsatzgebiet dürfte er die _meiste_ Zeit sitzend auf dem 301 verbringen (und nicht stehend im Downhill oder kniffligen technischen Trails). Für Touren dürfte das XL genau passen. Ich würde sogar im Gegensatz zum Vorposter behaupten, nicht nur am unteren Rand des XL, sondern Mitte bis oberer Bereich XL.

Weiterhin dürfte ein passender, nicht zu kleiner Rahmen gut für´s Kreuz sein (> 50 evtl. ein Kriterium). Bei zu beengter Haltung machen Touren keinen Spaß. Ich wäre aber mit den hier gegebenen Tipps (auch meinem) vorsichtig. In der Regel werden hier viel zu kleine Rahmengrößen empfohlen. Gewissheit wird daher nur eine ausgiebige Probefahrt bringen können.

Mit meinen 1,80m und SL 87 passt das L verdammt gut bei mir, auch in technischen Trails (mit 50er Vorbau).

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## juergets (29. Januar 2012)

Da möcht ich mich auch mal anschliessen: bin 189, >50 und habe das Mk2, Mk6 gefahren und fahre jetzt ein Mk 8 in 120/120 und Mk 9 in 170/160. Bei  jedem Wechsel habe ich das L ausprobiert und bin immer wieder bei XL gelandet (mit unterschiedlichen Vorbaulängen/Lenkerbreiten). Auf dem L fühlte ich mich einfach nicht wohl und bekam auch ziemlich rasch Rückenbeschwerden. Ach ja ich fahre von technischen Trails bis Alpencross alles mit Liteville.
Gruss
Jürg


----------



## Splash (29. Januar 2012)

@Jürg: Mit welcher SL denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Januar 2012)

mane87 schrieb:


> Und mit neuem Bashguard !
> Genau den gleichen werd Ich mir auch holen, jetzt muss Ich nur noch schauen welche Kurbel Ich dranbaue




Nimm dir den 34er und fahr ein 34er Blatt. Der Gewichtsvorteil ist doch recht groß und abgehen wird dir nix... Ich hab "leider" den 36er genommen, weil ich noch ein 36 KB gehabt habe. Der kleine KB mit dem kleinen BG wäre eine um über 30g leichtere Kombi gewesen.


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller !
> 
> Ich rätsele ständig über die Rahmengröße für einen Bekannten.
> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
> ...



ohne exakte Kenntnis der Körpergeo schwierig, aber ich tippe auch auf eine sehr hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit für XL (hab ich selber auch einige bei 190/81)


----------



## AllmountainSeb (29. Januar 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Mit meinen 1,80m und SL 87 passt das L verdammt gut bei mir, auch in technischen Trails (mit 50er Vorbau).


Ich habe mich von meinem damaligen Dealer bei 1,79m und ebenfalls SL 87 zu einem M "beraten" und sogar hochwissenschaftlich ausmessen lassen, mit 90er Vorbau. Nie wieder! Lieber L mit kurzen Vorbau. Naja, spätestens beim Mk15 werd ich dann L probieren.


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nimm dir den 34er und fahr ein 34er Blatt. Der Gewichtsvorteil ist doch recht groß und abgehen wird dir nix... Ich hab "leider" den 36er genommen, weil ich noch ein 36 KB gehabt habe. Der kleine KB mit dem kleinen BG wäre eine um über 30g leichtere Kombi gewesen.



das is der RF light bash, oder?

meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten Bash.
fahr den 36er, hol mir aber wegen mehr Bodenfreiheit auch den 34er fürs Enduro...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (29. Januar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller !
> 
> Ich rätsele ständig über die Rahmengröße für einen Bekannten.
> Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
> ...



Ich selber fahre bei 1,85m und SL 90 cm Rahmengröße L.
Habe ich mir jetzt auch wieder fürs MK 10 ein L bestellt.

Zu meinem MK 8 mit 160 mm und zu letzt 140 mm hatte ich mir kurz ein Mk 8 mit 120 mm aufgebaut.Das war Rahmengröße XL!
Das sollte zum CC und Marathon sein.
Der Unterschied war schon zu merken. Aber es war kein Unding es auch gut im Gelände zu bewegen!
Bin damit alles gefahren, was ich sonst mit dem L und 160 mm gefahren bin. Steile Sachen, Sprünge, technische Sachen.Halt nur nicht so souverän. 

Aber so wie du es beschreibst...eher Touren : Da war das XL schon für mich die bessere Größe! 


Ich würde dir ein XL empfehlen! 

Bin es mit einem 75mm Vorbau gefahren. Und auch die Sattelüberhöhung war ok :


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...meiner Meinung nach einer der schönsten Bash.
> fahr den 36er, hol mir aber wegen mehr Bodenfreiheit auch den 34er fürs Enduro...



Nicht nur deiner Meinung nach  Neben dem Syntace auf jeden Fall mit einer der schönsten...

Statt den BG für wenig Geld zu verhökern und für viel Geld dann einen neuen zu kaufen,
könnte man den alten auch einfach abdrehen


----------



## der-gute (29. Januar 2012)

nur wer macht das?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (29. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure feedbacks zur Rahmengröße! 

Schönen Sonntag allen noch...


----------



## juergets (29. Januar 2012)

Splash schrieb:


> @Jürg: Mit welcher SL denn?



SL 86, Torso 74, Armlänge 54. Vorbauten zwischen 80 und 45

Gruss
Jürg


----------



## Splash (29. Januar 2012)

Danke, dann werde ich doch unbedingt mal ein XL probefahren müssen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2012)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> lager haben nix gekostet. das nenn ich mal service... deshalb hab ich mittlerweile mein 3. lv




Meinste nicht auch, dass es in dem Fall besser wäre sich über den tollen Service zu freuen und dann erstmal kurz drüber nachzudenken ob man sowas hier posten sollte ?

Ich will auf folgendes raus:

Wenn sich hier der Ruf festigt, dass man da eh alles auch nach Jahren hinschicken kann und die das eh kostenfrei ersetzen, wird es irgendwann eben nicht mehr so sein weil jeder es voraussetzt und erwartet und Syntace/Liteville das dann wohl irgendwann nicht mehr machen wird.

Nur mal so ein tiefsinniger Gedanke zum Sonntagnachmittag.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2012)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich will auf folgendes raus:
> 
> Wenn sich hier der Ruf festigt, dass man da eh alles auch nach Jahren hinschicken kann und die das eh kostenfrei ersetzen, wird es irgendwann eben nicht mehr so sein weil jeder es voraussetzt und erwartet und Syntace/Liteville das dann wohl irgendwann nicht mehr machen wird.
> 
> Nur mal so ein tiefsinniger Gedanke zum Sonntagnachmittag.



nö, genau das glaube ich nicht !
dieser Service, die paar Euro funfzig für die Lager und der aufgrund richtigem Werkzeug eher geringe Zeitaufwand ist IMHO eine so gute Werbung besser geht es eigentlich nicht !

Das ist mir jedenfalls lieber als ein Hersteller, der das ganze Jahr über in allen Magazinen Doppelseitige Anzeigen schaltet, 1-2x im Jahr eine mehrseitige Beilage mit seinen ach so tollen Produkten reinlegen lässt und dann, wenn Kunden mit Problemen dastehen, es Wochen dauert und auch der Satz (billige) Lager als normales  Verschleißteil für horrende Preise vertickt wird.

Nur mit erstklassigem Service kann sich ein kleiner Hersteller hervorheben.
Und da verdient Liteville und Syntace einfach die Note 1+
(gleicht die 4 von der Lieferfähigkeit mancher Produkte wenigstens aus.... )


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nö, genau das glaube ich nicht !


Wenn jemand nen Rahmen neu pulvern läßt und dementsprechend Geld investiert iss das ja völlig okay, es wird aber immer irgendwen geben der dann erwartet dass es jetzt auch seine 4Jahre alten Lager für "Lau" neu zugeschickt bekommt und genau das kann und darf man eben nicht erwarten.

Dass das auch für Liteville ein Problem darstellt und sie nicht begeistert sind wenn sich dieser "da bekommste eh alle Verschleissteile für Umme" Ruf festigt darfste mir gerne glauben.


----------



## Pittus (29. Januar 2012)

Ist 'ne Galerie  deshalb mein altes mit neuen Teilen 





13,3kg und wäre noch die MT8 daran könnte man die 13 streifen. 
Als nächstes kommt eine neue Knipse 

Pitt


----------



## biker-wug (29. Januar 2012)

Jetzt mit BOS; schick schick!!


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2012)

seriöses Rad, seriöse Reifen, dafür gutes Gewicht: gefällt!
was war denn mit der Wunderbremse?


----------



## Pittus (30. Januar 2012)

Die MT8 ist an meinem Van Nicholas 

Ist eine Klasse Bremse aber die XTR ist ein bissel besser, obwohl mein Neffe der beide probiert hat es genau andersherum sieht.

Es gab mehrere Gründe warum ich die MT8 an das Rad mit der 3fachen  jährlichen Laufleistung meines LV montiert habe.
Ein Grund, ein Freund meinte Carbonhebel und ich passen nicht zusammen, wenigstens  nicht am LV, da wir gelegentlich getrennte Wege auf dem selben Trail gehen  (er vollkommen unrecht ) 

Ein weiterer Grund, ich fresse Bremsbeläge 



So sehen die Magura Beläge nach einer Tour im Flachland aus  Beim Start dieser Tour waren sie noch 1/2 Belagsstärke (ok, 200km z.T. Sand Regen, Schnee). Außerdem habe ich sie am LV nie 100%   Quietschfrei bekommen und die Performanc -Beläge dürfen das Wort Öl nicht hören, sonst kannst'e die wegwerfen.

Des weiteren wollte ich auf XTR Shifter umstellen, aber ohne zusätzliche Schelle am Lenker, und noch x weitere Gründe , wie z.B. mein persönliche Konjunkturprogramm aus der Hauptstadt 

Pitt


----------



## mi.ro (1. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute, das kann ich übrigens auch für das 301!!












Bei Interesse bei mir melden! 

Gruß Miro


----------



## der-gute (1. Februar 2012)

ob das fast schon an WERBUNG grenzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (1. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ob das fast schon an WERBUNG grenzt?



Aber dann von der anderen Seite der Grenze


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Februar 2012)

er hat zumindest ein Bild begesteuert und nicht nur Text


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2012)

also bei dir seh ich ein 301...
das mit dem carbon-dingen ist doch nicht etwa ein 601 ? 

nicht weniger hässlich, aber wenigstens hat mich der tt-guard weder euros noch zeit noch hirnschmalz gekostet


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (1. Februar 2012)

...OT-Laberei in einer Gallerie wird nicht dadurch besser, dass ich mir zum 1.000mal dieses small size-Dingen angucken muss


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. Februar 2012)

Also ich könnt mich mit dem Carbonteil auch nicht anfreunden.....

@scylla: Bei dir schaut das ganze wenigstens recht "kompakt" aus und erfüllt den Zweck mit sicherheit genauso, denn der Hebel haut ja
 immer an der gleichen Stelle auf´s Oberrohr. Das Carbonding ist irgendwie zu lang geraten.


----------



## biker-wug (1. Februar 2012)

Tja, ich werde mir das Carbonteil fürs Oberrohr organisieren, wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, es gibt hübscheres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (1. Februar 2012)

@scylla warum hast du vorn ne schwächere bremse wie hinten?
Hinten ne 4 kolben und ne shimano cool tec scheibe??? Warum die kombi?
Und warum generell hinten stärker? Da vorn ca. 70-80% der bremskraft auftreten!?!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2012)

eine 4 Kolben- Bremse ist doch nicht automatisch stärker als eine 2 Kolben- Bremse?


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> @scylla warum hast du vorn ne schwächere bremse wie hinten?
> Hinten ne 4 kolben und ne shimano cool tec scheibe??? Warum die kombi?
> Und warum generell hinten stärker? Da vorn ca. 70-80% der bremskraft auftreten!?!?



- eine Hope V2 ist nicht schwächer als eine Hope M4, sondern andersrum 
- mittlerweile ist sogar noch ne Nummer schwächer hinten dran (X2) 
- warum die kombi? weil die X2 noch nicht im haus war, und ich das bike trotzdem fahren wollte
- das ist keine icetech scheibe sondern ne ganz normale billige stahlscheibe. warum? weil die billig ist, und weil ich für eine übergangslösung nicht so viel ausgeben wollte!
- die 203er scheibe hinten hab ich mir nicht ausgesucht, sondern musste sein wegen zu hoher pm-aufnahme... mittlerweile ist aber dank neuen sitzstreben mit passender pm-aufnahme aber eine 183er hope floating hinten dran... viel besser!

wenn ich endlich wieder einen funktionierenden dämpfer habe, gibt's auch mal wieder ein aktuelleres bild


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (1. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> - eine Hope V2 ist nicht schwächer als eine Hope M4, sondern andersrum
> - mittlerweile ist sogar noch ne Nummer schwächer hinten dran (X2)
> - warum die kombi? weil die X2 noch nicht im haus war, und ich das bike trotzdem fahren wollte
> - das ist keine icetech scheibe sondern ne ganz normale billige stahlscheibe. warum? weil die billig ist, und weil ich für eine übergangslösung nicht so viel ausgeben wollte!
> ...



Hast du auch schon mal einen THE ONE gehabt und kannst die beiden Bremsen vergleichen?
Überlege deine Kombi am neuen MK10 zu verbauen....
Bin mit der giftigen THE ONE eigentlich zu frieden. Finde aber die Hope von der Optik cooler....


----------



## mi.ro (1. Februar 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Also ich könnt mich mit dem Carbonteil auch nicht anfreunden.....
> 
> @scylla: Bei dir schaut das ganze wenigstens recht "kompakt" aus und erfüllt den Zweck mit sicherheit genauso, denn der Hebel haut ja
> immer an der gleichen Stelle auf´s Oberrohr. Das Carbonding ist irgendwie zu lang geraten.



Naja, ich fertige eigentlich mehr aus Spass als um damit reich zu werden da ich in einem anderen Leben Composit Ingenieur bin. Daher gehe ich zu 100% auf Kundenwünsche ein! Willst Du was kleineres oder eine andere Form? 
Ich find immer lustig, was es so für Äußerungen zu meinen Guards gibt.  Ich meine, es gibt da viele, die gleich einen bestellen. Andere reden eher abfällig, fahren dann aber eins der besten und teuersten Bikes die man für Geld kriegen kann, achten auf jedes Gramm und dass die Felgenfarbe auch ja zur Bremsklotzfarbe passt und um sich dann einen Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbindern aufs Oberrohr zu binden. Naja, soll kein Angriff sein. Es bleibt ja immer noch jedem selbst überlassen. Oftmals steht dann doch die Funktionalität im Vordergrund und nicht die Eitelkeit!
Hier mein Beitrag zur Gallerie:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Miro


----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. Februar 2012)

@mi.ro
 Wahre Worte 

Übrigens,ich verkaufe alte Schläuche mit Kabelbinder,universell passend und gegen Aufpreis auch auf Länge zugeschnitten


----------



## pera (1. Februar 2012)

@mi.ro: wie taugt die schwarze Mamba (oder hast du dich an anderer Stelle im Forum schon mal geäußert, will ja nicht OT nerven...)?


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hast du auch schon mal einen THE ONE gehabt und kannst die beiden Bremsen vergleichen?
> Überlege deine Kombi am neuen MK10 zu verbauen....
> Bin mit der giftigen THE ONE eigentlich zu frieden. Finde aber die Hope von der Optik cooler....



Die The One hatte ich nur mal kurz an einem LV-Testbike gefahren, danach war ich auf alle Zeiten abgeschreckt. Ich mag das "Giftige" überhaupt garnicht. Daher kann ich auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll vergleichen. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Hopes das Beste sind, was ich mir an Bremsen vorstellen kann 
Wenn du es allerdings genau so digital haben willst wie die One ist, lass lieber die Finger von der Hope


----------



## nochi (1. Februar 2012)

@lucky luke 03 
Ich hatte 5 tage n 601 test bike mit der the one dran
Danach muss ich sagen, keiner war wirklich so begeistert das er se sich kaufen würd.
Manchmal greift se sofort hart, aber es kann sein beim nächsten bremsen kommt se recht schwammig. UND mit fading,  schleifen und quietschen habens die fomula alle. Ich hab grad die neue shimano xt mit servo wave und bin begeistert. Stark, gut regelbar, und laut nem kumpel bei fast 20000TM in 6 tagen kein bemerkbares fading


----------



## mokka_ (1. Februar 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Tja, ich werde mir das Carbonteil fürs Oberrohr organisieren, wobei ich auch der Meinung bin, es gibt hübscheres.



und gibt es schon was neues zu deinem rahmen?? hoffe entwarnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (1. Februar 2012)

mokka_ schrieb:


> und gibt es schon was neues zu deinem rahmen?? hoffe entwarnung



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9162697&postcount=72


----------



## User85319 (1. Februar 2012)

Halb so wild, Hauptsache dir is nix passiert !!!


----------



## Kordi (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo!

Hier nochmal ein Bild meines Liteville, auf dem man diesmal ein bisschen mehr sieht.

Verglichen mit den anderen Fliegengewichten hier -> bockschwere 14,8kg.... 





Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## thetourist (1. Februar 2012)

Schönes Bike, Bild sieht aus wie ausm Katalog! Könnte man direkt bestellen!

@nochi

Deine XT, fährst du mit den IceTech Scheiben und den Belägen mit diesen Kühlfinnen? Oder normal?


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Februar 2012)

Kordi schrieb:


> Verglichen mit den anderen Fliegengewichten hier -> bockschwere 14,8kg....



Endlich mal ein ehrliches Gewicht, alle Ü14 mal melden (14,4kg)!


----------



## biker-wug (1. Februar 2012)

Meins hatte im finalen Aufbau, vorm Verkauf auch Ü14, genau weiss ich es nicht, 14,4 oder so:




Gewicht allerdings mit Reverb, die fehlt auf dem Bild.


----------



## NoMütze (1. Februar 2012)

Ha...jawoll  endlich gehts in die richtige Richtung...

15,05kg je nach Schmutzlagen


----------



## collectives (1. Februar 2012)

Kordi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Bild meines Liteville, auf dem man diesmal ein bisschen mehr sieht.
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein VOrbau? Wieviel wiegt der? Wie lang?


----------



## thetourist (1. Februar 2012)

Ich würde fast sagen das ist ein weißer Superforce von Syntace in 90mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kordi (1. Februar 2012)

Richtig! 

Dem ist dann nur noch hinzuzufügen, dass er cirka 160gr. auf die Waage bringt.

Und an Mountain77, biker-wug und NoMütze:
Endlich find ich in der Nacht wieder ein bisschen mehr schlaf!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2012)

@kordi
hübsch 
was sind das denn für felgen?

(meins war mal kurz bei 14,7 kg, macht aber gerade diät)


----------



## thetourist (1. Februar 2012)

Scylla, aber den Dämpfer rauszumachen spart zwar Gewicht, aber naja...


----------



## wildermarkus (1. Februar 2012)

@ scylla

Schaust Du hier

http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufräder/MTB/laufräder/Crossmax-SX

Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Februar 2012)

nicht der derzeitige Aufbaustand aber der bleibt so ja eh nicht (Frühjahrsdiät und Viertbike steht an )



dafür wenigstens aus wärmeren und schöneren Tagen 
und ich freu mich drauf wenn ich das Frühjahrspendant hiervon machen kann


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ scylla
> 
> Schaust Du hier
> 
> ...



danke! auf die wäre ich jetzt gar nicht gekommen.
die neuen crossmax schauen ja schon sehr ansprechend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (1. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, Bild sieht aus wie ausm Katalog! Könnte man direkt bestellen!
> 
> @nochi
> 
> Deine XT, fährst du mit den IceTech Scheiben und den Belägen mit diesen Kühlfinnen? Oder normal?




mit IceTech Scheiben und IceTech belägen mit den Kühlfinnen.






aso .. mein 301 hat 14kg .. sobald ich noch ne Verstellbare Sattelstütze dran hab noch bissel mehr. Dacht eigentlich es soll ne Reverb mit 150mm raus kommen. Find aber grad nirgends was darüber.


----------



## Pittus (2. Februar 2012)

Die Kind Shock Lev soll es bald in 150mm geben, übrigens mit dem Anschlüß unten an der Klemmung 

Pitt


----------



## echtorg (2. Februar 2012)

bei den fabelgewichten die man hier immer liest dachte ich schon meines ist schwer 

13,8 kilo komplett xtr


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2012)

nach den vielen Schwergewichten mal wieder eins mit Fabelgewicht 

Ich habe vorhin 12.7 kg mit der Fischwaage gewogen.
Die Waage geht bis 25 kg und ist mit 10g Genauigkeit angegeben.
Übrigens hat gleiche Waage scyllas 301 mit 14.7 gewogen.
Zum Zeitpunkt der Messung war Mudguard, Rockguard, Kefü und Tachohalter incl. Sensor montiert.

So nebenbei habe ich feststellen müssen , das ich hier in der Galerie nur einen temporären Aufbau gepostet hatte. Damals habe ich noch auf meine LRS gewartet.




Bild täuscht etwas, ich habe keine Lenkerüberhöhung.
Lenker war und ist ein Problem. der ursprüngliche Lenker mit 12° mochten meine Hände garnicht, jetzt mit 8° und 740mm Breite bekomme ich deutlich seltener Schmerzen. Ich bräuchte wohl einen Lenker mit 0°.
Mit Vorbau (positiv und aktuell negativ) und Spacer habe ich gespielt, so passt es am besten.
Leider hat die P6 Hiflex recht wenig Kröpfung, ich muss den Sattel bis auf Anschlag nach hinten schieben. 








An der Bremsscheibe und Bremssattel habe ich etwa 70g mit Titanschrauben an Gewicht gespart. Den Bremssattel musste ich mit Unterlegscheiben unterfüttern.




Zug hatte ich erst unter den Rockguard, nur arbeitet er sich dann in den Rockgaurd ein. Mit einem SRAM-Schaltwerk passiert das nicht.
Trotz Rockguard hat das Schaltwerkkäfig schon öfters Felskontakt ...
Ähh, der Rahmen auch, aber bei Raw fällt das nicht ganz so auf.




Das 301mk9 mit 160er Hebeln hat ein hohes Trettlager, was ich toll finde.
Aber trotzdem hat der Bash schon gelitten.




Der Lockouthebel habe ich abgeschraubt, ich brauch kein Lockout.
Das Teil hat sich bei Tragen immer selbst aktiviert und somit echt genervt. Einfach die Madenschraube aus den Hebel rausschrauben, dann geht der Hebel leicht ab.
Wie man sieht entsteht inzwischen ein 2ter Ring am Kolben.
Die Dämpferbuchsen sind ebenfalls ausgeschlagen.

Das 301mk9 hat 3691 km und 97372 Hm drauf, gekauft Ende Mai 2011.
Steuersatz quietscht. Neuen Steuersatz habe ich vorgestern erhalten, 
kostet 38 .

Sonstige Probleme sind:
Casting der Lyrik ist geweitet (ab Werk), da lasse ich mir 2 passende Unterlegscheiben mit 0.5 mm machen.
Ansonsten knackt das 301, es liegt nicht an der Kurbel, Innenlager, Pedale, Kranz, Laufrad, Sattel oder Sattelstütze. Das konnte ich alles ausschliessen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es das Hauptschwingenlager ist.

ray


----------



## langer.andi (2. Februar 2012)

Schönes Bike!
Knacken kam bei mir von der Kassette und vom Hauptlager kam ein unschönes quitschen.
Viel Erfolg beim suchen...!


----------



## mi.ro (2. Februar 2012)

> Ansonsten knackt das 301, es liegt nicht an der Kurbel, Innenlager, Pedale, Kranz, Laufrad, Sattel oder Sattelstütze. Das konnte ich alles ausschliessen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es das Hauptschwingenlager ist.



Tipp: Unteres Steuersatzlager mir mittel fester Schraubensicherung einbauen. Bei mir war es dann weg! Es reichen drei 5mm Kleckse im 3 Eck angeordnet.

Gruß Miro


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2012)

@rayc:
70g an einer Bremse durch Titanschrauben gespart?


----------



## Kordi (2. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike, mir taugt das gesamte Konzept; das Gewicht sowieso! 

Am schönsten finde ich aber die Gebrauchsspuren und derer Berichte. Denn im Endeffekt geht es ja nur darum! 

Ich hoffe, mein Bike kann in nem knappen Jahr auch solche Geschichten erzählen! 

Hoffe, ihr habt mich nicht falsch verstanden, ich akzeptier hier neid- und klaglos jedes angegebene Gewicht der ganzes Bikes (bis evtl auf eines), harte Arbeit und konsquente Planung sollen ja schliesslich belohnt werden. Ein bisschen erschrocken, als meines an der Waage hing war ich aber schon.  Also: No offense von der 14,8Kilo Front!  

Und noch: 


scylla schrieb:


> die neuen crossmax schauen ja schon sehr ansprechend aus



Jupp, bin auch sehr angetan von denen! Die ersten paar Ausfahrten machen nen stabilen Eindruck. Und sooo schwer sind sie ja nun auch wieder nicht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Februar 2012)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Tipp: Unteres Steuersatzlager mir mittel fester Schraubensicherung einbauen. Bei mir war es dann weg! Es reichen drei 5mm Kleckse im 3 Eck angeordnet.
> 
> Gruß Miro



Sollte das Lager aus Edelstahl sein, würde ich es lassen.
Die beiden Materialien waren bei mir anschließend wie verschweißt.
Dann lieber in Kupferpaste einsetzen.


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2012)

Rocky, 70g an beiden Bremsen!
Kupferpaste merke ich mir mal.
ich glaube aber dass es das obere Lager ist, das ist mir damals beim Einbau schon auseinander gefallen.

@Kordi, vergleich mal die Aufbauten im Detail.
Du fährst eine absenkbare Stütze, Flats, eine Saint, der LRS macht auch 160g mehr aus und die Reifen nicht zu vergessen. Sonstige Sachen wie Sattel, Vorbau, Bremsscheiben, ... darf man auch nicht vergessen.
Da kommt einiges zusammen.

Bei meinem 301 sehe ich nicht mehr viel Potential zum Abspecken, ohne das die Funktionalität oder Belastbarkeit leidet.
Eine BOS Deville müsste sich erst beweisen, ob sie mit der Lyrik mithalten kann. X0 mit Gripshift würde was bringen, mag ich aber nicht.
Eine Arch EX statt der Flow wäre noch eine Überlegung.
Dann wären die 12 kg nicht weit.
Reifen, Sattel, ... sehe ich momentan keine Alternative.
Das 301 bleibt so wie es ist, wenn was kaputt kann ich es mir immer noch überlegen.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Februar 2012)

@rayc
Schönes Bike und auch schön leicht!
Wie rollt der Baron hinten im Vergleich zu deinen bisherigen Reifen?


----------



## ribisl (2. Februar 2012)

Kordi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hier nochmal ein Bild meines Liteville, auf dem man diesmal ein bisschen mehr sieht.
> 
> ...



Taugt ma volle!
Ist aber auch sehr vorteilhaft/gekonnt abgelichtet!


----------



## ribisl (2. Februar 2012)

Erinnert mich ein wenig en meins - mit weißer Gabel find ich´s sehr ansehnlich!

Gewicht: 13,7kg


----------



## biker-wug (2. Februar 2012)

Schönes Bike hast Du da, rayc. RAW, schöner Aufbau, und man sieht, dass es genutzt wird, so soll es sein!


----------



## rayc (2. Februar 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @rayc
> Schönes Bike und auch schön leicht!
> Wie rollt der Baron hinten im Vergleich zu deinen bisherigen Reifen?



Die RQ 2.2 rollt besser.
Ich würde die RQ 2.2 als super-starken CC-Reifen einordnen.
Das Black Chili merkt man positiv vom Grip, solange man die nasse Wurzel/Stein gerade trifft.
Was ich bei der RQ nicht mag ist der Seitenhalt, vorne geht sie gar nicht, hinten bricht sie aber auch recht schnell aus wenn man irgendwo schräg drauf fährt. Aber das kann ich händeln, wenn ich nicht technisch am Limit bin.
Am 301 ist die RQ 2.2 am HR nach 3 Touren  in den Vogesen runter geflogen.
Die RQ 2.2 ist im Mittelgebirge gut aufgehoben, aber wenn das Gelände härter wird  ist der Baron klar überlegen.
Der Michelin WildRock 2.25 rollt besser als der Baron und führt besser im losen groben Kram, aber bei Nässe ist der Baron gripmässig haushoch überlegen.
Langfristig werde ich wohl auf allen Bikes (Race-hardtail ausgenommen) vorne den Baron fahren. Hinten nur beim 301, welches  mein "HeavyDuty"-Bike  ist.
Wie immer gilt, das sind meine persönlichen Eindrücke 

ray

P.S.: Bitte nicht von der RQ 2.2 auf RQ 2.4 schliessen!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S.: Bitte nicht von der RQ 2.2 auf RQ 2.4 schliessen!



Nabend!

Warum nicht? Wenn man die beiden so vergleicht, dann ist da doch fast nur ein Unterschied in der Höhe der Reifen. Breite ist fast identisch, die Höhe ist beim 2.4er etwa 1/4 größer als beim 2.2er.


----------



## waxtomwax (3. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Sonstige Probleme sind:
> Casting der Lyrik ist geweitet (ab Werk), da lasse ich mir 2 passende Unterlegscheiben mit 0.5 mm machen.
> Ansonsten knackt das 301, es liegt nicht an der Kurbel, Innenlager, Pedale, Kranz, Laufrad, Sattel oder Sattelstütze. Das konnte ich alles ausschliessen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass es das Hauptschwingenlager ist.
> 
> ray



Bei mir war es die Steckachse. Knacken ist plötzlich aufgetreten. Ein bissl Fett aufs Gewinde und Ruhe war. Hat aber ewig gedauert, bis ich das rausgefunden habe.


----------



## rayc (3. Februar 2012)

Meine X12-Achse habe ich immer leicht gefettet, ich kann es mal mit mehr Fett versuchen. Wenn das die Lsg. ist wäre das super.

Schulte69, die RQ2.4 hat 60 mm, die RQ 2.2 55mm Breite, Höhe hatte ich nicht gemessen. Bei der 2.4 fallen die Stollen deutlich größer aus, das sollte sich positiv auswirken.
Ich bin aber die RQ2.4 nicht gefahren, ich habe sie gleich wieder zurück geschickt, war mir im Vergleich zum Baron 2.3 zu schwer.
Zwischen Baron 2.3 (57mm) und 2.5 (62mm) ist ein Unterschied klar erspürbar. Der 2.3 rollt besser, der 2.5 gript noch besser.

Hast du eigentlich ein aktuelles Bild von deinem 301?

ray


----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich bin aber die RQ2.4 nicht gefahren, ich habe sie gleich wieder zurück geschickt, war mir im Vergleich zum Baron 2.3 zu schwer.


 
Genau das ist das Problem,die 2.4er Queen ist ziemlich übergewichtig,zudem schwanken die Gewichte scheinbar auch stark.Wär mir für Hometrails egal,aber auf dem Alpen-X soll er hinten gut rollen UND leicht sein.Ich werd mich wohl zwischen Baron 2.3 RQ 2.2 und Fat Albert 2.4 entscheide müssen.Vorne ist der RQ 2.3 gesetzt,gript sehr gut,ist leicht u. Rollwiderstand spielt vorne nicht so die Rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Schulte69, die RQ2.4 hat 60 mm, die RQ 2.2 55mm Breite, Höhe hatte ich nicht gemessen. Bei der 2.4 fallen die Stollen deutlich größer aus, das sollte sich positiv auswirken.
> Ich bin aber die RQ2.4 nicht gefahren, ich habe sie gleich wieder zurück geschickt, war mir im Vergleich zum Baron 2.3 zu schwer.
> Zwischen Baron 2.3 (57mm) und 2.5 (62mm) ist ein Unterschied klar erspürbar. Der 2.3 rollt besser, der 2.5 gript noch besser.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ray,

ich hatte die beiden Reifen letztens im direkten Vergleich nebeneinander auf gleichen Felgen und da dachte ich, irgendeiner der beiden 2.2er oder 2.4er sind falsch beschriftet, da die sich so ähnlich sind. Aber die Höhe ist anders, die 5mm Unterschied hab ich rein optisch nicht bemerkt. Auch die unterschiedliche Stollenhöhe nicht, aber ich hab auch nur einen kurzen Blick drauf geworfen. Aber ist ja gut zu wissen! Am 301 find ich den Rubberqueen völlig ausreichend und wesentlich stabiler aus ein Fat Albert. Passt zum Character meines Aufbaus und erledigt seine Sache gut. Fürs grobe nehme ich mein anderes Radl, da halte ich das 301 eh nicht für die richtige Wahl, demnach auch nicht der Reifenkompromiss. Für mich ist das 301 mein agiles Trailbike und das möcht ich mir nicht durch so ganz schwere Reifentrümmer nehmen lassen.

Ein Foto hatte ich noch zwei Seiten vorher gepostet, weil ich da auch schon in der Galerie rumgelabert hab 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9162613&postcount=5113

Schönes Wochenende! Was machen eigentlich Eure fotgrafischen Fortschritte? Haben sich die Slaveflashs bewährt?


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Februar 2012)

kleines update meines einsatzfahrzeugs (gabel-decals, griffe, sattel):
















mehr bilder und eine höhere auflösung gibt's in meinem fotoalbum...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Februar 2012)

Sehr geil, der Hintergrund im ersten Bild passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Harry. (3. Februar 2012)

16 kg


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr geil, der Hintergrund im ersten Bild passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


ja, find ich auch. bloß hatten die ar***lö***r von der po*i*ei nicht besseres zu tun, als aus lauter bosheit kurz auf den türöffner zu drücken...  aber die haben nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich schneller bin!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Februar 2012)

Drecksaecke! Zum Glueck warst Du schneller und Dein Schmuckstueck ist nicht umgefallen oder schlimmeres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Drecksaecke! Zum Glueck warst Du schneller und Dein Schmuckstueck ist nicht umgefallen oder schlimmeres.


jo. wenn, dann schrotte ich das ding schon selber...


----------



## Ray (4. Februar 2012)

Mein 301 lässt es sich gerade gut gehen


----------



## thetourist (4. Februar 2012)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Februar 2012)

Jo, goiles Bild, das kannst du an syntace schicken, das macht sich bestimmt gut für die HP.


----------



## mauntnmad (4. Februar 2012)

Ray schrieb:


> Mein 301 lässt es sich gerade gut gehen


Dieser Wellnesstrend ist aber auch wirklich nirgends mehr aufzuhalten


----------



## coastalwolf (4. Februar 2012)

Ray schrieb:


> Mein 301 lässt es sich gerade gut gehen



Photoshop für Fortgeschrittene


----------



## the donkey (5. Februar 2012)

Mein 301er fast fertig
Dämpfer (auch MZ) ist noch beim Service
Kette noch und eventuell noch Umbau auf tubeless.

Gewicht sollte dann unter 12,5kg sein. Hoffe ich doch


----------



## 861markus (5. Februar 2012)

Krasses Pferd! Wie lange hast an der Wippe poliert?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## the donkey (5. Februar 2012)

Hi,

das ging recht fix.
Waren zusammen 45min

Gruß

Alex


----------



## nochi (5. Februar 2012)

NoMütze schrieb:


> Ha...jawoll  endlich gehts in die richtige Richtung...
> 
> 15,05kg je nach Schmutzlagen



welche pedale sind n das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. Februar 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein 301er fast fertig
> Dämpfer (auch MZ) ist noch beim Service
> Kette noch und eventuell noch Umbau auf tubeless.
> 
> Gewicht sollte dann unter 12,5kg sein. Hoffe ich doch



SEHR SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Februar 2012)

mein Mk8 in der aktuellen 13,8kg schweren aber nicht mehr lange so bleibenden Ausbaustufe


----------



## Hans (5. Februar 2012)

schön  

Ich würde die Schaltzüge noch kreuzen, dann haben sie keinen Kontakt zum Steuerrohr und die Aufkleber kannst Du dir sparen.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## nochi (5. Februar 2012)

da geb ich meinem vorredner recht .. und wenn liteville anschreibst das noch so ne doppelleitungsklemme fürs unterrohr brauchst (wenn beide leitungen links durch gehn brauchst das) schicken die eine ohne probleme.


----------



## NeooeN (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine Frage ich bin fleißig am sparen für mein Liteville. Muß man um eine andere Farbe zu wählen auf Preis zahlen ?


----------



## nochi (5. Februar 2012)

*Powdercoating der Rahmenteile:*


Neben der Eloxal-OberflÃ¤che Schwarz gibt es den Liteville 301 Rahmen in Works Finish und gegen Aufpreis in Ã¼ber 160 RAL Farben.
Bei dieser Farbbeschichtung handelt es sich um hÃ¶chst strapazierfÃ¤higes Zweischicht Powdercoating (Pulverbeschichtung):
1. Schicht: AusgewÃ¤hlte Basisfarbe, auf welche der Liteville Schriftzug  aufgebracht wird und somit spÃ¤ter gut geschÃ¼tzt unter der transparenten  Deckschicht liegt. 
2. Schicht: Hoch strapazierfÃ¤hige zusÃ¤tzliche Transparenz-Deckschicht, wahlweise glÃ¤nzend oder matt. 
Mehrgewicht Hauptrahmen: ca. 110 g, Hinterbau: ca. xxx g.


*Preise* (direkt Ã¼ber Liteville-HÃ¤ndler bestellbar):

+  â¬ 189  fÃ¼r  Hinterbau   	
+  â¬ 189  fÃ¼r  Hauptrahmen 
+  â¬ 249  fÃ¼r  Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau    

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html



wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## 861markus (5. Februar 2012)

Alles außer schwarz und Raw ist mit Aufpreisen verbunden, Zitat LV-Homepage:

Preise (direkt über Liteville-Händler bestellbar):

+  189 für Hinterbau  
+  189 für Hauptrahmen
+  249 für Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau

Grüße
Markus


----------



## 861markus (5. Februar 2012)

ah, zu langsam...


----------



## NoMütze (5. Februar 2012)

@nochi: FR-ready...




 allerdings gibds die HP nimmer...tja,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (5. Februar 2012)

Ray schrieb:


> Mein 301 lässt es sich gerade gut gehen



geiles Bild, interessant

mal ne Frage 
steckt da im Oberrohr noch ne Aluhülse? 
das goldene Teil ist das das Gleitlager? das ist ein durchgängiges Teil mit dem Inbuss in der Mitte? oder doch 2 Teile aber zusammen gelassen ?

bin die Infos gerade am aufsaugen die ich bekommen kann, damit wenn es bei mir soweit ist, es selber machen kann, repariere gerne selber 

am liebsten hätte ich ja noch gerne, wenn mir mal jemand sagt, wie schwer die Lager raus gehen und womit ich es am besten raus bekomme 

Bei meinem Skeen habe ich mir mit Gewindestangen und Unterlegscheiben was gebastelt damit ich die Lager einpressen kann, nur das raus bekommen geht mir so manches mal auf den Keks


----------



## Ray (5. Februar 2012)

Die Achse des Gleitlagers ist aus einem Stück und wenn Du nicht gerade hochfeste Schraubensicherung für die Hebel verwendet hast solltest Du die Sechskantaufnahme in der Achse nicht brauchen. Die Schrauben gingen bei mir problemlos auf. Die Lager habe ich alle ohne größere Schwierigkeiten mit einem Schonhammer und einer Plastikauflage herausbekommen.

Ich war sehr überrascht, dass alle Lager in Ordnung waren. Lediglich eins musste ich reinigen beim Rest war nicht mal das notwendig.


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2012)

Ray, du musst nochmal ran, ich glaub da fehlt ne Mutter.. !!


----------



## Ray (5. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Scherz oder? Du hast nicht im erst mein einziges fehlendes Teil entdeckt.


----------



## thetourist (5. Februar 2012)

Mutter Superlock?

Sorry.... :-D


----------



## nochi (5. Februar 2012)

er hat recht .. die mutter fehlt .. und wenns ganz genau nimmst ... in der mutter is n O-Ring .. weiß ich auch nur weil ich das ding zum eloxieren zerlegt hatte ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Februar 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Mein 301er fast fertig
> Dämpfer (auch MZ) ist noch beim Service
> Kette noch und eventuell noch Umbau auf tubeless.
> 
> ...


 
Mmhhh! Sehr schoen!!! Mal was andres mit der wippe und der Gabel!
Ein Schmuckstueck!


----------



## the donkey (5. Februar 2012)

Danke!
Bin mal gespannt wie es sich fährt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Februar 2012)

Es faehrt sich wie es aussieht......Saugeil! ))


----------



## the donkey (5. Februar 2012)

Da ich ja bald vorn und hinten auf MZ unterwegs bin bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

So, nachdem mein 301 gestern zum ersten Mal seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr wieder raus durfte (ist ja kalt genug, dass eh keine Federung mehr funktioniert, also fällt der DT ja nimmer auf) gibt's hier auch mal ein bebildertes Update 




Farbe... passiert meinen Bikes generell immer, wenn sie zu lang rumstehen , dürfte sich aber erübrigen, wenn es endlich wieder voll einsatzfähig ist (Stefan? )

so ein paar funktionelle Neuerungen gab's aber auch: 



X.0 Gripshift... ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich so lange mit Triggern rumgemacht habe. Die Gripshift ist leichter, günstiger (die 9fach X.0 wird gerade regelrecht verschleudert), komfortabler (vor allem auch im Winter mit den dicken Handschuhen), weniger anfällig (den großen Shifter an den X.0 Triggern hab ich mir schon öfter geschrottet), macht weniger Aua (Knie vs. Trigger war bei mir schon immer so ein Problem)... und nein, man verschaltet sich nicht beim Bremsen 
Vorbau ist ein 30mm Megaforce.
Die Lyrik habe ich von U-Turn wieder auf normale Feder zurückgerüstet, nachdem ich die Absenkung immer seltener benutzt habe. Doch lieber an der Fahrtechnik feilen statt an der Gabel rumdrehen. Nur in den Alpen werde ich es wahrscheinlich ein bisschen vermissen. Aber da wandere ich eh lieber 




hinten ersetzt eine Hope X2 die M4. Passt besser zur V2 vorne, und ist als angenehmer Nebeneffekt nochmal rund 100g leichter.
Dank neuer Sitzstreben kann ich auch endlich eine 183mm Scheibe hinten fahren. Die alten Sitzstreben, mit denen mein Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde, hatten zu hohe PM-Aufnahmen. Mein Händler hat sich rundraus geweigert, die abzufräsen, da er in die Schweißnaht hätte reinfräsen müssen, um es passend zu machen, und hat mir lieber neue Streben montiert. Lustiger Weise geht seitdem auch die X-12 Achse leichter rein und der Hinterbau fühlt sich irgendwie "feinfühliger" an. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.
Außerdem: neues HR mit Flow, CX-Ray und ChrisKing Iso Disc X-12 
Nicht wirklich rational zu rechtfertigen, aber ich finde den Freilauf einfach goil 




Mountaingoat fürs bessere Klettern, und SXL 2fach Umwerfer statt XTR 3fach. Der SLX funktioniert imho einen Tick besser, und sieht auch einfach nicht so komisch aus über einem 36er Kettenblatt.
Die Sixpack Skywalker Pedale passen nicht nur farblich fast perfekt zur Hope Limited Edition, sondern bieten auch sehr guten Grip sogar mit Wanderstiefeln und eine schön große Aufstandsfläche. Sehr flach und leicht (290g gewogen) sind sie auch noch. Ob die Lager halten werde ich sehen.

So wie es da steht hat das Rad momentan 13.9 kg mit dem schweren LRS (Flow, CX-Ray, DT 240s/Chris King ISO Disc) und den dicken Reifen (RainKing DH 2.5 + Latexschlauch und Minion R DHUST 2.5). Bei einem Ausgangsgewicht von 14.7 kg beim letzten Mal wiegen: Diät geglückt 
Mit dem leichten Touren-LRS mit Crest, CX-Ray und DT 240s (1410g) und Baron 2.3+Minion R 2.35 fallen nochmal satte 1.3 kg, dann hab ich auch eine 12 vor dem Komma stehen 

Großartiges Erleichterungspotential sehe ich nun nicht mehr, ohne funktionelle Defizite. Die überflüssige Stahlflexleitung vorne kommt noch weg, und die vordere Bremsscheibe wird auch noch mit Titanschrauben befestigt.
Eine P6 HiFlex überlege ich mir noch, das wären nochmal ca. 60g zur alten P6 Carbon. Ansonsten würde ich sagen ist es für mich ausgereizt


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Jetzt freu ich mich noch mehr auf die Tausch-Tour.


----------



## robertg202 (6. Februar 2012)

Super Radl! Und vor allem die Lampe!!! Sehr schön!
Nur: warum den Maxxis Minion DHR in DH Ausführung hinten?
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es fast nix mühsameres....sehr schwer und hoher Rollwiderstand durch das Profil.
Tip: Maxxis Minion Front Exo protect in 2,5".
Rollt wesentlich leichter, wiegt 500g weniger und hat auch einen sehr schönen Durchschlagschutz...
Für meine >110kg funktioniert er sehr schön...hinten und vorne...
Nur für den Park kommt noch die DH-Ausführung drauf...


----------



## Kompostman (6. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ray, du musst nochmal ran, ich glaub da fehlt ne Mutter.. !!



Sehr geil!


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Super Radl! Und vor allem die Lampe!!! Sehr schön!
> Nur: warum den Maxxis Minion DHR in DH Ausführung hinten?
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es fast nix mühsameres....sehr schwer und hoher Rollwiderstand durch das Profil.
> Tip: Maxxis Minion Front Exo protect in 2,5".
> ...



Danke 
Das Licht ist ja momentan immer noch der wichtigste Ausrüstungsgegenstand am Rad... darum war ich auch zu faul das abzumachen fürs Foto 

Der Minion Rear ist halt aktuell mein Lieblings-Hinterreifen. Wenn die Kondition stimmt (leider momentan nicht) fällt der Rollwiderstand nicht arg auf. Ich nehm's als Training. DH... weil's der fette LRS ist, mit dem auch mal was gehen muss, und dann auch mit sub 1 Bar. Für alles andere hab ich ja einen Light-LRS mit Light-Bereifung.
Den Front hinten mag ich nicht so sehr, schon probiert.


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

...ach und Scylla, irgendwas scheint übrigens mit meinem DT auch nicht zu stimmen. Trotz der Minustemperaturen macht er was er soll und auch die Gabel spricht noch an. Ich glaub ich mach das grundsätzlich was falsch. Dreck da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> ...ach und Scylla, irgendwas scheint übrigens mit meinem DT auch nicht zu stimmen. Trotz der Minustemperaturen macht er was er soll und auch die Gabel spricht noch an. Ich glaub ich mach das grundsätzlich was falsch. Dreck da.




ich freu mich auch schon auf die Tauschtour...





... um dir deinen Dämpfer zu klauen


----------



## PaulG (6. Februar 2012)

@scylla:


> Die Lyrik habe ich von U-Turn wieder auf normale Feder zurückgerüstet


 Dafür hast du jetzt diese Sattelneigung für extrem berghoch fahren oder?



> Eine P6 HiFlex überlege ich mir noch


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

PaulG schrieb:


> @scylla:
> Dafür hast du jetzt diese Sattelneigung für extrem berghoch fahren oder?



ähm, die stimmt noch net, ich hatte die stütze zwischenzeitlich in einem anderen rad und gestern einfach kurz umgesteckt. danke für's erinnern, sollte ich vorm losfahren vielleicht noch schnell anpassen.

alles andere per pn


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ich freu mich auch schon auf die Tauschtour...



Ich wüsste auch schon eine schöne Location an Rhein/ Mosel....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein 301 gestern zum ersten Mal seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr wieder raus durfte (ist ja kalt genug, dass eh keine Federung mehr funktioniert, also fällt der DT ja nimmer auf) gibt's hier auch mal ein bebildertes Update



Solides 301 Nika!  Gefällt!

Was ich nur nicht verstehe sind solche Aussagen wie oben. Ein Fully steht und fällt mit dem Fahrwerk. Wenn man dann sowas liest wie oben, dann frage ich mich: Warum fährt man dann noch das Liteville (zumindest mit dem DT)?
Ich hätte mich schon längst von dem Bock getrennt?!

Ansonsten wie gesagt: Schönes Dingen! Und vor allem siehts genutzt aus und nicht wie manch anderes Vitrinenradl hier (wohne in der Nähe vom Pott, da mag mans alt und verrostet  )


----------



## hardflipper (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> hinten ersetzt eine Hope X2 die M4. Passt besser zur V2 vorne, und ist als angenehmer Nebeneffekt nochmal rund *100g *leichter.



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es dürften maximal 20 g sein. Ich bin extra vom 2-Kolben Bremschen auf die 4-Kolben umgestiegen und hab mich gefreut, dass es nur um die 20 g Mehrgewicht waren. 

Ist der Sattel noch nicht richtig eingestellt oder passt dir das so? Grüne King Naben wären jetzt noch die Krönung. Und alle roten Aufkleber ab.


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Deine kriminelle Energie find ich sympathisch.



scylla schrieb:


> ich freu mich auch schon auf die Tauschtour...
> 
> 
> ... um dir deinen Dämpfer zu klauen



Das ist übrigens nicht vergessen!



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch schon eine schöne Location an Rhein/ Mosel....


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2012)

Galerie !
Ich kuck hier rein, denk ich seh schöne Bikes, und dann nur seitenlanges Gequatsche.
Danke.

(habe leider kein neues 301-Foto, sonst hätt ichs hier gepostet)


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Solides 301 Nika!  Gefällt!
> 
> Was ich nur nicht verstehe sind solche Aussagen wie oben. Ein Fully steht und fällt mit dem Fahrwerk. Wenn man dann sowas liest wie oben, dann frage ich mich: Warum fährt man dann noch das Liteville (zumindest mit dem DT)?
> Ich hätte mich schon längst von dem Bock getrennt?!



das ging mir ehrlich gesagt auch schon im kopf rum. aber nachdem ich mich doch mal wieder draufgesetzt habe, weiß ich wieder, warum es immer noch da ist. die geometrie passt einfach wie a*** auf eimer. federn tut's trotzdem bescheiden (hat halt keine dämpfung mehr, die man so nennen könnte), ich hoffe sehr, dass der stefan endlich mal den monarch wieder flott kriegt. aber momentan kann ich mir ja einreden, das läge alles nur an der kälte (wenn @thetourist die klappe hält und mir die illusion nicht raubt )

@hardflipper
hm, hab leider nicht nachwogen, sondern nur nach den herstellerangaben geschätzt. aber egal, hätte ich auch ohne gewichts-benefit gemacht.

@uphillking
sry, bin jetzt still. weiter mit bildern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ..... aber momentan kann ich mir ja einreden, das läge alles nur an der kälte (wenn @thetourist die klappe hält und mir die illusion nicht raubt ).......



Aach, der hat doch nur Luft in der Hydraulik, die funzet auch bei Kälte.
Mach dir nix draus.
Mein Fahrwerk wird auch erst am Ende des Trails wach, leider zu spät.


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Schnell noch ein Bild, bitte nicht so sehr meckern. (Mir gefällts.)

Mir reicht schon das Nika mir den Mund verbieten will. tsstss...was man sich an seinem Geburtstag so alles anhören muss....und Rose hat noch nicht mal pünktlich das Paket rausgeschickt...


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Mir reicht schon das Nika mir den Mund verbieten will. tsstss...was man sich an seinem Geburtstag so alles anhören muss....und Rose hat noch nicht mal pünktlich das Paket rausgeschickt...



sag doch gleich was!

 und alles gute 

schönes rad! würd ich auch fahren.
hat außerdem noch die seite "gerettet"  (einziges bild)


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Februar 2012)

Kurbel und  Reifenkombi (zumindest zum probieren) würd ich auch gern haben, nen kürzeren Vorbau mal probieren!?

Aber es is echt einfach schön


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Yay, schon gehts besser.

Stehen ja jetzt einige Änderungen für 2012 am Bike an. Bremsen, Gabel und evtl ne Bionicon Kefü.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2012)

@Jammerlappen: Baron und Queen kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Da hat er recht. Und kürzerer Vorbau, kommt eventuell mir der neuen Gabel.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Jammerlappen: Baron und Queen kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## Horaff (6. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Schnell noch ein Bild, bitte nicht so sehr meckern. (Mir gefällts.)
> 
> Mir reicht schon das Nika mir den Mund verbieten will. tsstss...was man sich an seinem Geburtstag so alles anhören muss....und Rose hat noch nicht mal pünktlich das Paket rausgeschickt...


 
Hi, wie bist du mit deiner Reifenkombi zufrieden? Hab mir auch die RQ 2.2 für VR und HR montiert. Leider konnt ich sie noch nicht fahren - wieviel höher ist der Rollwiderstand vom Baron 2.3? Hab gesehn du hattest auch die Swampthing mal drauf - super Reifen wenn´s mal richtig matschig ist...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein 301 gestern zum ersten Mal seit ungefähr einem halben Jahr wieder raus durfte (ist ja kalt genug, dass eh keine Federung mehr funktioniert, also fällt der DT ja nimmer auf) gibt's hier auch mal ein bebildertes Update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann will ich mal der Buhmann sein. King + Hope -> Cool, Griffe in Kombination mit den Twistern -> naja. 
Grüne Decals -> Fail. 

Die Mischung der unterschiedlichen Grüntöne in Verbindung mit dem noch recht dominant wirkenden Rot sieht einfach nicht harmonisch aus. 

Ansonsten ein dickes  für die Gewichtsersparnis.


@Jörg: 

Happy Birthday auch von mir.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Februar 2012)

Sag Samy, hat es einen tieferen Grund, dass Du hier ab und an kommentierst  ? So oder so hab ich nich nur auf Deine Sektor geschielt 
Ich hab die Queen halt für die Alpen im Sommer in 2.4 v+h, aber feuchte Erde und Laub lassen mich rutschen, wo meine Holde auf dem Baron 2.3 vorne und MK 2.2 hinten unbeirrt ihre Linie zieht. Ich bin mir aber nich ganz sicher, ob sie nich einfach besser fährt


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Ich bin zufrieden mit der Reifenkombi. Über den Rollwiderstand kann ich dir nix zu sagen, besser als die SwampThing rollen sie aber schon! Normalerweise hätte ich die Swampthing auch schon drauf, aber bei den aktuellen Witterungen hier, trocken und kalt, gehen die Contis sehr gut.



Horaff schrieb:


> Hi, wie bist du mit deiner Reifenkombi zufrieden? Hab mir auch die RQ 2.2 für VR und HR montiert. Leider konnt ich sie noch nicht fahren - wieviel höher ist der Rollwiderstand vom Baron 2.3? Hab gesehn du hattest auch die Swampthing mal drauf - super Reifen wenn´s mal richtig matschig ist...


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Griffe in Kombination mit den Twistern -> naja.
> Grüne Decals -> Fail.



ich hab mich ja schon gewundert, wann der erste über die gripshift meckert 
die odi griffe sind eh nicht das wahre. wenn die fertig sind kommen wahrscheinlich doch wieder abgesägte moto dran.

die decals... naja, ich mach mir da nix draus. war nur ne spielerei wegen zu viel zeit + erkältung + mistwetter. beim grün passt eh kein teil zum anderen, auch die elox-sachen nicht. das rot ist schnell abgepult.


----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Hast du das Grün gestickert oder wie?


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Hast du das Grün gestickert oder wie?



klebefolie + teppichmesser


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Februar 2012)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht! Meins ist das gruen so 100% auch nicht so, aber wenn dann wuerde ich es auch konsequenter umsetzen, sprich Felgenaufkleber ind gruen oder ganz runter, rot am daempfer gruen oder ebenfalls entfernen.
Das rote "P6" an der Stuetze weg.

Ich (mein Senf) wuerde das Liteville lassen und nur das "V" gruen machen, mMn ist es so zuviel.
Ansonster aber ein geiler Bock mit gutem Ansatz, braucht halt (nochmal...mMn) etwas mehr feinarbeit!


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht! Meins ist das gruen so 100% auch nicht so, aber wenn dann wuerde ich es auch konsequenter umsetzen, sprich Felgenaufkleber ind gruen oder ganz runter, rot am daempfer gruen oder ebenfalls entfernen.
> Das rote "P6" an der Stuetze weg.
> 
> Ich (mein Senf) wuerde das Liteville lassen und nur das "V" gruen machen, mMn ist es so zuviel.
> Ansonster aber ein geiler Bock mit gutem Ansatz, braucht halt (nochmal...mMn) etwas mehr feinarbeit!



nicht so zaghaft 
ich hab da halt weder geduld noch talent für sowas, das ist kein geheimnis. die roten sticker mach ich noch weg, ihr habt mich überzeugt. um die stütze oder den lenker zu cleanen bin ich schlicht zu faul (wie geht denn das, ist das rote "p6" nicht unter einer klarlackschicht?). das rote plastikringchen an der superlock finde ich auch nicht wirklich hübsch, wüsste aber auch nicht wie ändern. 

die feinarbeit überlass ich den profis  guck ich mir auch sehr gern hier auf den bildern an. 
meins wird ewig eher typ hässliches entlein bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (6. Februar 2012)

Das geht ganz einfach, wir tauschen die Sattelklemmen.



scylla schrieb:


> das rote plastikringchen an der superlock finde ich auch nicht wirklich hübsch, wüsste aber auch nicht wie ändern.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Februar 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Das geht ganz einfach, wir tauschen die Sattelklemmen.


oder man nimmt einfach die aktuelle 

@Scylla: das Grün des Schriftzuges konkurriert mit der Farbe deines englischen Spielzeugs um das Ranking bei den Hä... Unschönheiten 
falls Bedarf besteht könntest du meinen DT haben bis LH deinen Monarch hingebogen hat
ich hätte aus meinem verflossenen Votec auch noch einen Manitou RL und einen SPV in 190mm rumliegen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht so zaghaft
> ich hab da halt weder geduld noch talent für sowas, das ist kein geheimnis. die roten sticker mach ich noch weg, ihr habt mich überzeugt. um die stütze oder den lenker zu cleanen bin ich schlicht zu faul (wie geht denn das, ist das rote "p6" nicht unter einer klarlackschicht?). das rote plastikringchen an der superlock finde ich auch nicht wirklich hübsch, wüsste aber auch nicht wie ändern.
> 
> die feinarbeit überlass ich den profis  guck ich mir auch sehr gern hier auf den bildern an.
> meins wird ewig eher typ hässliches entlein bleiben.



OK, ich hatte halt nicht die Absicht Dir Dein Rad da irgendwie runter zu machen. Gut, dass Du einen Pelz hast!

Die Logos sind nur ganz minimal unter Klarlack.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8261063&postcount=14


----------



## legalalien (8. Februar 2012)

Mein LV 301 MK9 in Raw.







Der verbaute DT Dämpfer ist nach ein paar Proberunden rausgeflogen.
Hab nun den hier eingebaut:
Fox RP23 BV XV 2011
Tune Compression M (medium)
Tune Rebound L (light)
Boostvalve 200psi

MIt dem RP23 gefällt mir das 301


----------



## rayc (8. Februar 2012)

@legalalien, 140er Hebel und  Talas mit 160 mm an der Front?
ich tippe auf MT8 Bremse?

ray


----------



## kippi (8. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> @legalalien, 140er Hebel und  Talas mit 160 mm an der Front?
> ich tippe auf MT8 Bremse?
> 
> ray



Die Talas sieht nach 180mm aus


----------



## 861markus (8. Februar 2012)

Auch die Hebel sind doch 160er, oder?


----------



## deekay (8. Februar 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> @legalalien, 140er Hebel und  Talas mit 160 mm an der Front?
> ich tippe auf MT8 Bremse?
> 
> ray



Marta SL I would say.

http://mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2008/05/27/Magura_2009_Marta_SL_Mag_full_view-480-90-480-70.jpg


----------



## legalalien (8. Februar 2012)

Es ist eine 2011er Fox Talas 180 RC2 Federgabel. 
Der Rahmen hat einen 160 mm Hinterbau.
Als Bremsanlage ist eine Magura Marta SL mit Storm Rotoren verbaut (VR 203, HR 180).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (8. Februar 2012)

das is definitiv ne 180ger talas .. hatt ich au überlegt .. 180/160mm fahrwerk ..


----------



## 861markus (8. Februar 2012)

Das Ding macht sicher RICHTIG Spaß!!!


----------



## legalalien (8. Februar 2012)

Hatte vorher ein 901 und mich beim Uphill trotz Leichtbau hart getan ;-)
Das 301 ist nicht wirklich mit den Downhill-Nehmerqualitäten eines 901 zu vergleichen. 
Vermutlich konnte ich mich wegen des 901 Hinterbaus mit dem DT Dämpfer nicht anfreunden.

Für das, was ich fahren will, passt´s mit dem Aufbau


----------



## _zieGe (12. Februar 2012)

Hier noch mal mein MK9. So wird's diese Sasion erstmal bleiben.
Ohne GPS wiegt's 12,85kg.


----------



## collectives (12. Februar 2012)

Jetzt mit xt bremse auch hinten, anderer Kefü, Pedalen und Titan Kettenblattschrauben. Mit Mogelreifen hinten ca. 13,6 kg. Überlege mir noch ob ich einen längeren Vorbau dranmache, da mir die Geo noch nicht ganz gefällt bzw. der Rahmen für mich schon recht klein ist.


----------



## deekay (12. Februar 2012)

My Mk9 with some recent mods.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## legalalien (12. Februar 2012)

Nice Bike


----------



## sb84 (12. Februar 2012)

@zieGe: sehr schönes Rad! Kannst du schon was zu den Felgen sagen? wird sicherlich einige hier interessieren...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Februar 2012)

sb84 schrieb:


> @zieGe: Kannst du schon was zu den Felgen sagen? wird sicherlich einige hier interessieren...



Ja stimmt!!!!!!


----------



## _zieGe (12. Februar 2012)

sb84 schrieb:


> @zieGe: sehr schönes Rad! Kannst du schon was zu den Felgen sagen? wird sicherlich einige hier interessieren...



Viel kann ich noch nicht sagen  Bin heute auch die erste Tour mit dem LRS gefahren.
Aber rein optisch stimmt die Qualität, bin aber auch noch nicht im anspruchsvollen Gelände unterwegs gewesen.

Was für einige vielleicht interessant sein könnte.
Der LRS besteht aus:
Hope Pro 2 Evo
ZTR Arch EX
DT Swiss Revoloution 2.0/1.5
Alu Nippel
Gewicht lt. Küchenwage komplett mit QR15 bzw. X12 Umbau
1577g
_[FONT="]_[/FONT]


----------



## botti (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo an Alle,
kann man die Themen nach Datum sortieren?

LG
Botti


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Februar 2012)

So... einige, wenige Updates:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vorbau WCS 120 neg. (ganz ohne Spacer)
Talas 140 tapered (angeblich von 2009 aber die Decals...?)
PG 990 in redwin  11-34
aktueller Gewichtsstand: 13,1 kg (die Syncros' sind echt fies)


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Februar 2012)

Und noch ein kleines Rätsel:
What do we see here?:


----------



## der_dino (12. Februar 2012)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> Und noch ein kleines Rätsel:
> What do we see here?:


Tiefgefrorenes tauchrohr ?! Oo


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2012)

...Standrohr 

G.


----------



## din_format (12. Februar 2012)

Ist zwar schon ein paar Jährchen alt, rockt aber immer noch!

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (12. Februar 2012)




----------



## RMvolcano (12. Februar 2012)

Yepp.


----------



## mgac (12. Februar 2012)

der_dino schrieb:


> Tiefgefrorenes tauchrohr ?! Oo



Falsch! Merke: Der Ständer taucht ein...


----------



## RMvolcano (13. Februar 2012)

Auch richtig


----------



## Shughart (13. Februar 2012)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> Talas 140 tapered (angeblich von 2009 aber die Decals...?)


wenn das noch die Original Decals sind, ist sie von 2009. Habe die an meinem 2009er Canyon OEM verbaut.


----------



## crossemjay (15. Februar 2012)

]


----------



## crossemjay (15. Februar 2012)

So, bevor hier bald die MK 10 auftauchen hier nochmal ein MK9 in 160mm. 
Komplette XT Gruppe 2012 
Fox Float 2011 160 mm RC2





ich weiss, die Kette fehlt


----------



## Bonvivant (15. Februar 2012)

Es ist vollbracht  Gut geworden Nur die Züge der Bremsleitungen müssen kürzer...machste aber eh noch, nehm ich an - oder wenne willst wir die Tage zusammen. Wie hast Du's geschafft ohne Kette das Ratt schon dreckig zu machen?

Ach und, was sind das für Felgen/was für ein LRS?


----------



## crossemjay (15. Februar 2012)

Bonvivant schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht  Gut geworden Nur die Züge der Bremsleitungen müssen kürzer...machste aber eh noch, nehm ich an - oder wenne willst wir die Tage zusammen. Wie hast Du's geschafft ohne Kette das Ratt schon dreckig zu machen?
> 
> Ach und, was sind das für Felgen/was für ein LRS?



Hi Bonvi , 

ja die Leitungen kommen noch kürzer, hatte keine Zeit mehr die Tage. 
Wann biste denn mal wieder in Town?
LRS vorne ist ne Scott Nabe  + AM 44 Felgen, hinten Sram X9 Nabe mit AM 44. Speichen: DT Swiss Champion Black 1.8mm
Felgen sind vom LT 30 und im Aftermarket nicht erhältlich, wurden speziell für Scott angefertigt und jetzt am LV ;-)
Zur Kette gibts ne lustige Geschichte  erzählich ich Dir die Tage mal.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (15. Februar 2012)

Kann ich bei der XT 785 Kurbel auch nen Bash draufmachen? ist auf den bidlern ein bisschen schwer zu erkennen


----------



## tobone (15. Februar 2012)

Gibt es hier Leute die einen 90mm Vorbau oder einen VRO fahren? Die meisten sind ja recht kurz.


----------



## botti (15. Februar 2012)

Hi!
wie kann man ein solches Foto eingügen?Ich habe auch vor 4Wochen ein Liteville gekauft.

LG
Botti




ich weiss, die Kette fehlt


[/quote]


----------



## crossemjay (15. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

sollte passen, da am Lochkreis nix geändert wurde. 

Lochkreis: 104 (4-Arm)

Grüße


----------



## crossemjay (15. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> wie kann man ein solches Foto eingügen?Ich habe auch vor 4Wochen ein Liteville gekauft.
> 
> LG
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Botti, 

die Bilder erstmal in Dein Album hier bei IBC hochladen und dann einfach auf ein Pic gehen und "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken ---> Link+ Größe kopieren und in Kommentar einfügen. Fertsch

Grüße


----------



## botti (15. Februar 2012)

Habe das Rad vor 3Wochen gekauft. Es ist ein MK9. Wäre das MK10 besser gewesen?

















LG Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Botti, 

die Bilder erstmal in Dein Album hier bei IBC hochladen und dann einfach auf ein Pic gehen und "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken ---> Link+ Größe kopieren und in Kommentar einfügen. Fertsch

Grüße[/quote]

Hi,
vielen Dank, es hat funktioniert.
LG
Botto


----------



## scylla (15. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Habe das Rad vor 3Wochen gekauft. Es ist ein MK9. Wäre das MK10 besser gewesen?



Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Sieht gut aus! 
Lass dir nichts einreden/rede dir selbst nichts ein. Das Mk9 ist schon ein super Bike. Klar wird ein neues Modell immer vollmundig beworben, aber nur weil ein Werbefuzzi sich nette Sprüche ausdenkt wird dein Rad dadurch nicht schlechter


----------



## botti (15. Februar 2012)

Hi scylla,
dankeschön für dein Statement. Du hast Recht. Ich werde erstmal fahren und mich freuen, anstatt an das MK 10 zu denken.

LG

Botti


----------



## Saxen-Paule (15. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Habe das Rad vor 3Wochen gekauft. Es ist ein MK9. Wäre das MK10 besser gewesen?



Kommt immer darauf an, was du willst. Ich habe mich für das 301 enstchieden, weil es so ein schönes straffes und antriebsneutrales Fahrwerk hat. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist natürlich, dass es bergab potentere Räder gibt. Das soll sich mit dem MK10 ändern. Ob das Fahrwerk dann immernoch 301typisch straff bleibt? Abwarten. Unter Umständen hast du mit dem MK9 also für dich sogar das bessere Rad  ( Dein Aufbau sieht eher nach Tourer als nach Abfahrtsmaschine aus )

LG Saxe


----------



## Dooley (15. Februar 2012)

so,hier mal mein 301 mk9 gr.s

fotos sind nicht ganz so gut geworden...




 

 

 




parts:

rahmen mk9 gr.s mit dämpfer - 2745gr
fox talas 2011 rl 120-140mm ungekürzt (einstellknöpfe schwarz elox) - 1735gr
ztr crest mit tune king & kong,sapim cx-ray speichen
und sapim polyax alu nippeln - 1325gr
xtr 970 kurbel (matt schwarz elox mit goldenem 
xtr schriftzug made by mad-line)- 536gr
frm kettenblätter - 102gr
formula the one 2009 mit 180mm v+h - 861gr
x.o gold trigger r -126gr
x.o gold trigger l - 124gr
sixpack icon pedale mit alu pins - 344gr
schaltwerk x.o - 196gr
griffe superlite - 24gr
superlock sattelklemme - 45gr
syntace rockguard - 40gr
syntace kettenführung - 75gr
airwingshülse - 74gr
yumeya kette - 242gr
vorbau syncros 65mm - 133gr
xtr lager - 91gr
lenker noir team 680mm - 176gr
xtr kassette 11-32 - 223gr
xtr umwerfer - 143gr
sattel sq-lab 611 - 275gr
rock-shox reverb 380mm mit remote - 534gr
spanner vorne dt swiss - 51gr
reifen vorne fat albert 2.25 - 736gr
reifen hinten rocket ron 2.25 - 480gr
steckachse hinten - 40gr
diverses...yellow tape,ventile,kettenblattschrauben etc - ca.160gr

= 11,64kg


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2012)

Geilo!


----------



## tf-bikes.at (15. Februar 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> Kann ich bei der XT 785 Kurbel auch nen Bash draufmachen? ist auf den bidlern ein bisschen schwer zu erkennen



Ja, klar kannst du einen Bash montieren. Wie bei anderen 3-fach Kurbeln auch. Der Syntace Grinder passt oder hier ein Foto von unserem Bash, den es in verschiedenen Eloxalfarben gibt und der exakt auf die XT-Kurbel angepasst wurde.

lg,
thomas


----------



## botti (15. Februar 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Kommt immer darauf an, was du willst. Ich habe mich für das 301 enstchieden, weil es so ein schönes straffes und antriebsneutrales Fahrwerk hat. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist natürlich, dass es bergab potentere Räder gibt. Das soll sich mit dem MK10 ändern. Ob das Fahrwerk dann immernoch 301typisch straff bleibt? Abwarten. Unter Umständen hast du mit dem MK9 also für dich sogar das bessere Rad  ( Dein Aufbau sieht eher nach Tourer als nach Abfahrtsmaschine aus )
> 
> LG Saxe



Hi Saxe,
richtig, ich fahre eher Touren natürlich mit veblockter Abfahrt. Aber kein Downhill. Ich habe wohl ein 160mm Fahrwerk hinten, aber vorne nur eine 32er Talas mit 150mm.

LG
Botti


----------



## botti (15. Februar 2012)

Dooley schrieb:


> so,hier mal mein 301 mk9 gr.s
> 
> fotos sind nicht ganz so gut geworden...
> 
> ...



Hi!
Was hast du für Schläuche?
LG
Botti


----------



## Dooley (15. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Geilo!




danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dooley (15. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Was hast du für Schläuche?
> LG
> Botti



fahre schlauchlos.


----------



## Toolkid (16. Februar 2012)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


>


Naja, den Übergang von den Kurbelarmen zum Bash hättet ihr auch etwas mehr den Kettenblättern nachempfinden können.


----------



## gotti (16. Februar 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> Kann ich bei der XT 785 Kurbel auch nen Bash draufmachen? ist auf den bidlern ein bisschen schwer zu erkennen


Vorsicht:
Bei der FC-M785 handelt es sich um die 2-fach XTR Kurbel (26-38 bzw. 28-40). Hier wird ein Bash nicht passen:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M785-3165_v1_m56577569830753785.pdf

Bei der FC-M780 handelt es sich um die 3-fach Kurbel. Hier würde ein Bash anstelle des 3. Kettenblatts passen:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../FC/EV-FC-M780-3164_v1_m56577569830753786.pdf

Die rechten Kurbelarme sind bei FC-M780 und FC-M785 unterschiedlich.
Ist auf den TechDocs zu erkennen.


----------



## MarkusL (16. Februar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Leute die einen 90mm Vorbau ... fahren?


 
Ja, wieso?


----------



## MarkusL (16. Februar 2012)

Dooley schrieb:


> rahmen mk9 gr.s mit dämpfer - 2745gr


 
Ganz schön schwer geworden seit Mk7 :-(


----------



## Toolkid (16. Februar 2012)

Dooley schrieb:


> rahmen mk9 gr.s mit dämpfer - 2745gr


Bist du dir da sicher? Lt. Rahmengrößenliste von LV sollte der Rahmen gut 500g leichter sein.


----------



## Dooley (16. Februar 2012)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher? Lt. Rahmengrößenliste von LV sollte der Rahmen gut 500g leichter sein.



Da hast du dich ein wenig verlesen.auch auf die liteville homepage
wird das 301 mk9 gr.s mit 2750gr vormontiert angegeben.
In diesem fall bin ich noch 5gr drunter


----------



## wastl86 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja das dachte ich mir auch grade. Finde das da Shimano nen käse bei der 2 fach entwickelt hat, was die form bei dem spider betrifft. so kann man generell keinen bash montieren. also 3 fach kaufen- blätte wechseln und bash montieren.


----------



## scylla (16. Februar 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> Ja das dachte ich mir auch grade. Finde das da Shimano nen käse bei der 2 fach entwickelt hat, was die form bei dem spider betrifft. so kann man generell keinen bash montieren. also 3 fach kaufen- blätte wechseln und bash montieren.



wieso käse? ist halt einfach nicht für bash gedacht, sondern für cc-racer die gern 2fach fahren wollen!
nur weil's nicht für einen anderen einsatz taugt als den gedachten muss es ja nicht schlecht sein!

(oder du fährst 1fach, dann passt's auch wieder )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (16. Februar 2012)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Ja, klar kannst du einen Bash montieren. Wie bei anderen 3-fach Kurbeln auch. Der Syntace Grinder passt oder hier ein Foto von unserem Bash, den es in verschiedenen Eloxalfarben gibt und der exakt auf die XT-Kurbel angepasst wurde.
> 
> lg,
> thomas
> ...



Also mir gefällt die kombi ganz gut !


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Februar 2012)

ND1971 schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt die kombi ganz gut !



Wie wärs mit dieser Kurbel  E-13 XC Kurbelsatz 175mm  	 179.95EUR
Gibst in mehreren ausführungen bei:http://www.berg-ab.de
Sieht mal richtig schick am Bike aus .
Gruss


----------



## gremlino (18. Februar 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Gibt es hier Leute die einen 90mm Vorbau oder einen VRO fahren? Die meisten sind ja recht kurz.



ich fahr nen 90er an meinem 301:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Februar 2012)

Ich ebenfalls, zumindest vorerst. Schoenes Rad gremlino! Meins duerfte naechste Woche endlich fertig sein und Bilder folgen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls, zumindest vorerst. Schoenes Rad gremlino! Meins duerfte naechste Woche endlich fertig sein und Bilder folgen.


----------



## thetourist (18. Februar 2012)

Fahre auch einen 90mm Vorbau. Demnächst steht ein größerer Umbau an, da werd ich wohl auf nen 60er oder 50er wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Locke_Denny (19. Februar 2012)

75 am CC 301
60 am AM 301
60 am FR Hardtail
45 am DH

hatte frueher auch einen 90 aber dies ist unterschied wie tag und nacht gerade im bereich AM wenns dann tech. wird! fuer CC eig. ausreichend! alles gewoehnungssache.

vor einiger zeit sind noch alle 120mm vorbauten gefahren ///lol



> Meins duerfte naechste Woche endlich fertig sein und Bilder folgen.


 bin schon gespannt drauf .. 

gruss
Denny


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> 75 am CC 301
> 60 am AM 301
> 60 am FR Hardtail
> 45 am DH
> ...


 


taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>


 
Ich sitze auf gluehenden Kohlen und kann es nicht mehr abwarten
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











! 
Habe alle Teile da, nur ich vollidiot
habe mir einen PM adapter fuer vorne Bestellt, meine Fox hat aber IS.
OK, anderer Adapter schon bestellt, muesste Dienstag/Mittwoch kommen.
Der Shimano Trichter ist ueberall ausverkauft, soll angeblich Ende Februar wieder lieferbar sein, solange kann ich die Leitungen nicht kuerzen, ich hoffe mal ein Bikeladen in meiner Naehe hat das und die koennen mir die Leitungen kuerzen und neu entlueften.

Nachtrag: Das geht anscheinend auch mit der 785 XT: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=6b590a383d5c8ad74c577b3652ca2031&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.mtbr.com%2Fbrake-time%2Flove-new-2012-xt-brakes-734689.html&v=1&libid=1329633648679&out=http%3A%2F%2Fbike.shimano.com%2Fpublish%2Fcontent%2Fglobal_cycle%2Fen%2Fus%2Findex%2Ftech_support%2Ftech_tips.download.-Par50rparsys-0008-downloadFile.html%2F02)%2520Brake%2520Hose%2520Trimming.pdf&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dshorten%2520shimano%2520%2520brake%2520hose%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D3%26ved%3D0CDIQrAIoADAC%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fforums.mtbr.com%252Fbrake-time%252Flove-new-2012-xt-brakes-734689.html%26ei%3DeJhAT5SwMYKL0QGEuujSBw%26usg%3DAFQjCNEvlKP1xsVWsrL-9CHDXmwJEahjlg&title=Love%20the%20new%202012%20XT%20brakes%20-%20Mountain%20Bike%20Review&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fbike.shimano.com%2Fpublish%2Fcont...20Trimming.pdf&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13296337334891


----------



## AllmountainSeb (19. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Der Shimano Trichter ist ueberall ausverkauft, soll angeblich Ende Februar wieder lieferbar sein, solange kann ich die Leitungen nicht kuerzen, ich hoffe mal ein Bikeladen in meiner Naehe hat das und die koennen mir die Leitungen kuerzen und neu entlueften.


Wenn du richtig kürzt, brauchst du nicht entlüften. Brauchst bloß die Olive und die Stützhülse.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Februar 2012)

gremlino schrieb:


>


 
Richtig schönes 301! Nur mit dem 90er Vorbau könnt ich mich (auf meinen Trails) im Leben nicht anfreunden,aber das Geschmackssache u. hat mit dem Einsatzbereich viel zu tun,deswegen versteh ich auch die Frage nicht "90er Vorbaulänge"? Da gibts überhaupt keine pauschale Antwort m.M.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Der Shimano Trichter ist ueberall ausverkauft, soll angeblich Ende Februar wieder lieferbar sein, solange kann ich die Leitungen nicht kuerzen, ich hoffe mal ein Bikeladen in meiner Naehe hat das und die koennen mir die Leitungen kuerzen und neu entlueften.


 
Geht problemlos ohne Trichter.Einfach kürzen wie beschrieben,am Sattel Schlauch mit Spritze ansetzen und Bremsflüssigkeit durchpressen,die allgemeine Methode halt


----------



## thetourist (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a50059/entluefter-set-fuer-br-m575-br-m985.html



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich sitze auf gluehenden Kohlen und kann es nicht mehr abwarten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NeooeN (19. Februar 2012)

@gremlino immer noch schönes Bike !

Hat jemand eins in Ultramarine blue ? Würde gerne mal sehen wie das so fertig aussehen würde, gedenke meins so machen zu lassen ! Auf der Liteville Seite wirkt es ja nicht so.


----------



## tobone (19. Februar 2012)

gremlino schrieb:


> ich fahr nen 90er an meinem 301:



Schönes Bike. Wie groß bist du?


----------



## gremlino (19. Februar 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> vor einiger zeit sind noch alle 120mm vorbauten gefahren ///lol



 ja, bis letztes Jahr noch 130mm an meinem alten Bike  daher empfinde ich den 90er schon als kurz 

@tobone: 184/86cm -> so ist auch die Einstellung auf dem Foto.


----------



## mtbdriver01 (19. Februar 2012)

Updates: Revelation wc rct3, reverb, floathing rotors und continental mountainking 2.4 protection reifen.

12.7kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig kürzt, brauchst du nicht entlüften. Brauchst bloß die Olive und die Stützhülse.


 
Danke! Hab gerade im Kit entdeckt, dass ne Olive drin ist aber keine Huelse! Kann ich die alte verwenden? 
Habe das ein paarmal bei meiner Magura gemacht, ist halt ne Frimelei den Schlauch aufzuschneiden.

=============



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Geht problemlos ohne Trichter.Einfach kürzen wie beschrieben,am Sattel Schlauch mit Spritze ansetzen und Bremsflüssigkeit durchpressen,die allgemeine Methode halt


 
Ich dachte ich haette mal im Forum gelesen, dass dies nur bedingt funktioniert und man doch den Trichter brauch.
Hoffentlich klappts wie in der Shimano anleitung beschrieben und es geht auch ohne, wenn man aufpasst.

==============



thetourist schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a50059/entluefter-set-fuer-br-m575-br-m985.html


 
Danke Dir! 

==============



gremlino schrieb:


> ja, bis letztes Jahr noch 130mm an meinem alten Bike  daher empfinde ich den 90er schon als kurz
> 
> @tobone: 184/86cm -> so ist auch die Einstellung auf dem Foto.


 
Bei mir genauso! Fueher 135mm, dann 120, vor kurzem hab ich am CC Bike auf 105 gewechselt.
Am 301 werde ich erstmal den 90er probieren, habe allerdings schon nen 75er hier.

==============



mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> Updates: Revelation wc rct3, reverb, floathing rotors und continental mountainking 2.4 protection reifen.
> 
> 12.7kg.


 
Sehr schoen! Ich finde weisse Speichen kommen einfach super am Liteville!


----------



## mariburg (19. Februar 2012)

Hier mal wieder zwei Bilder meines 301. Geändert habe ich noch nicht viel bis auf einen kürzern Vorbau und andere Griffe (da habe ich noch nicht das Richtige gefunden). Die Veränderungen sind auf dem zweiten Bild.




und hier auch mal im benutzen Zustand


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2012)

Haha - Vorbaulängen. In den 90ern teils mit 140mm - 150mm Normal jedoch 135mm

Und auch mein 301 hat schon vieles erlabt.
Mein erster Aufbau mit 105mm und Flatbar 645mm breit.





2. Aufbau 105mm mit 670mm Riser





3. Aufbau 90mm und andere Gabel





4. Aufbau 75mm





5. Aufbau 70mm und 700mm Riser





zwischendurch auch mal so





derzeit ohne Bild - 70mm Vorbau und 740 Flatbar


----------



## nochi (19. Februar 2012)

> Der Shimano Trichter ist ueberall ausverkauft, soll angeblich Ende Februar wieder lieferbar sein, solange kann ich die Leitungen nicht kuerzen, ich hoffe mal ein Bikeladen in meiner Naehe hat das und die koennen mir die Leitungen kuerzen und neu entlueften.




http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k615/a58118/entlueftungskit-tl-bt03s.html

das hatte ich bestellt .. da is alles drin, bzw. die olive und so ist nomal bei der bremse bei.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2012)

@Kilian: Hast du dann den Sattel immer weiter hinter, oder dich einfach umgewoehnt?

@nochi, danke! Die Spritzen hab ich alle vom Magura Kit, ich brauch nur den Trichter.
Hab nun uebrigens die Huelse im Kit gefunden, war in der Ecke des Kartons gelandet.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2012)

mariburg schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder zwei Bilder meines 301. Geändert habe ich noch nicht viel bis auf einen kürzern Vorbau und andere Griffe (da habe ich noch nicht das Richtige gefunden). Die Veränderungen sind auf dem zweiten Bild.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schoenes 301 mit der weissen Fox!
Ist der Baum aus Angst zerbrochen als Du das 301 angelehnt hast?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2012)

Hi Chris,

nein, der Sattel blieb immer an der gleichen Stelle. Ich hab mich problemlos umgewöhnt.

Kilian


----------



## mariburg (19. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schoenes 301 mit der weissen Fox!
> Ist der Baum aus Angst zerbrochen als Du das 301 angelehnt hast?



...da wo rohe Kräfte walten bleibt kein Stein auf den Anderen. Nein ich bin ein Naturfreund und so schwer ist ja mein 301 auch nicht.  Der Baum konnte dem letzten Sturm nicht standhalten.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2012)

Da wir schon dabei sind, welche Vorbaulaenge hast Du an Deinem Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mariburg (19. Februar 2012)

Auf dem ersten Bild war es noch der 149er mit 90mm und jetzt aktuell auf dem zweiten Bild ist es der 109er mit 60mm. Zwichendurch hatte ich noch den 109er mit 17°, aber so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl bei den 60er bleiben.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. Februar 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal, zwar noch ohne Bremsen, aber sonst fertig ;-)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

Schoenes wer-bremst-verliert Rad!

Nee im Ernst, sieht sehr gut aus mit den weissen Griffen, dem Sattel und der Gabel!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (22. Februar 2012)

Danke .... der Hope-Anker hat Lieferzeit :-(((

Gabel kommt noch was mit mehr Federweg rein....

höchst wahrscheinlich eine Lyrik.....Entweder auch Weiß oder Mattschwarz ;-)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Danke .... der Hope-Anker hat Lieferzeit :-(((
> 
> Gabel kommt noch was mit mehr Federweg rein....
> 
> höchst wahrscheinlich eine Lyrik.....Entweder auch Weiß oder Mattschwarz ;-)



Ich weiss! Mein Mitgefuehl!
Bei mir war die Ice-Tech Bremsscheibe und der Shimano Trichter (den hab ich immer noch nicht) ueber 1 Monat nicht Lieferbar.
Man sitzt wie auf gluehenden Kohlen....


----------



## nochi (22. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich weiss! Mein Mitgefuehl!
> Bei mir war die Ice-Tech Bremsscheibe und der Shimano Trichter (den hab ich immer noch nicht) ueber 1 Monat nicht Lieferbar.
> Man sitzt wie auf gluehenden Kohlen....



bike-discount.de hat den trichter doch lieferbar .. und wenn heut bestellst is er morgen da ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> bike-discount.de hat den trichter doch lieferbar .. und wenn heut bestellst is er morgen da ..



Nicht ganz, wenn man einen halbe Erdball Umdrehung entfernt ist und Versand ist immer 30Euro auch bei den allerkleinsten Teilen, die man in einen Briefumschlag stecken koennte.

Der link wurde mir ja auch von einem anderen freundlichen Liteviller geschickt. Laut meinem Shop hier, soll das Teil am 27.verfuegbar sein.
Die 5 Tage warte ich jetzt auch noch.


----------



## botti (22. Februar 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> 75 am CC 301
> 60 am AM 301
> 60 am FR Hardtail
> 45 am DH
> ...



Hi!
Was macht man, wenn man von einem 120mm Vorbau auf einen kürzeren wecheln möchte?
Ich hatte einen 70er drann. Das hat mir auf die Handgelenke gedrückt.

LG

Botti


----------



## botti (22. Februar 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Haha - Vorbaulängen. In den 90ern teils mit 140mm - 150mm Normal jedoch 135mm
> 
> Und auch mein 301 hat schon vieles erlabt.
> Mein erster Aufbau mit 105mm und Flatbar 645mm breit.
> ...



Hi!
Ihr habt Alle keine Schutzbleche aus Kunststoff drann?

LG
Botti


----------



## nochi (22. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ihr habt Alle keine Schutzbleche aus Kunststoff drann?
> 
> LG
> Botti



schutzbleche!? .. willst mich verarschen!? .. sowas kannst de fahren wenn nur straße und bissel schotter fährst .. sobalds mehr gelände wird kannst die dinger im acker verhacken .. 
und außerdem .. schutzbleche sind mal meeeeggaaaa peinlich ..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

Der Kollege im Hintergrund hat mal locker 120!


----------



## Horaff (22. Februar 2012)

...bereit für die 2. Saison mit dem 301er...


----------



## .t1mo (22. Februar 2012)

SLX mit Grinder sieht irgendwie immerwieder gut aus


----------



## langer.andi (22. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes 301!
Hast du eine Teileliste & Gewichte?


----------



## botti (22. Februar 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> schutzbleche!? .. willst mich verarschen!? .. sowas kannst de fahren wenn nur straße und bissel schotter fährst .. sobalds mehr gelände wird kannst die dinger im acker verhacken ..
> und außerdem .. schutzbleche sind mal meeeeggaaaa peinlich ..



Jawohl, Jawohl
endlich ein MTB`ler der das genau so sieht wie ich.

LG
Botti


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ihr habt Alle keine Schutzbleche aus Kunststoff drann?
> 
> LG
> Botti



Was oder wen soll denn das Schutzblech schuetzen?
Oder, auf welcher Seite des Kaefigs bist du!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (22. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was oder wen soll denn das Schutzblech schuetzen?
> Oder, auf welcher Seite des Kaefigs bist du!?




Du hast das Ganze wohl nicht verstanden


----------



## hardflipper (22. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Jawohl, Jawohl
> endlich ein MTB`ler der das genau so sieht wie ich.
> 
> LG
> Botti





Wer sauber bleiben will, soll daheim Bleiben.


----------



## Redfox77 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich war heute mit Schutzblech nicht viel sauberer als gestern ohne. Aber ich bin heute die Matschabfahrten nicht blind runter gerannt . Blöd siehts trotzdem aus .


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Du hast das Ganze wohl nicht verstanden



Andere anscheinend auch nicht.


----------



## hardflipper (22. Februar 2012)

Optik for Funktion. 

Wenn ich keine Rennen fahre, macht mir´s nix ab und zu mal anzuhalten um die Brille frei zu machen. Dafür sieht das Rad immer gut aus.


----------



## Deleted139849 (22. Februar 2012)

...et voila! Die ersten MK10 sind bei uns zu haben - in Hannover!


----------



## Lock3 (22. Februar 2012)

ihr habt noch nen 101 hängen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Februar 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ihr habt noch nen 101 hängen?



Mir schoss das gleiche durch den Kopf als ich das Bild sah!


----------



## Deleted139849 (23. Februar 2012)

Ist ein 101 Four Cross!

Den letzten 101L Rahmen wollte ich Anfang 2011 kaufen.
Es stellte sich bei der Montage heraus, daß das Steuerrohr verzogen war.
Liteville hat den Rahmen einbehalten, der Händler sein Geld erstattet bekommen und ich blieb unbefriedigt.
Ich habe mir dann kurze Zeit später ein 301MK7 in exzellentem Zustand in der Bucht geschossen, das sich nun im Aufbau befindet.

Das 301 MK10 in RAW - sehr sexy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

So...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










....ENDLICH fertig nachdem heute mein Adapter kam!

Wer nicht viel lesen will, einfach zu den Bildern scrollen, dennoch:

Ich moechte mich hiermit bei meinem besten Freund *Thomas* bedanken, mit dem ich meine ganze Jugend verbracht habe und der mir freundlicherweise seinen Rahmen verkauft hat und nicht bei ebay an irgendeinen hoechstbietenden verscheuert!

Ebenso *Kilian*, der mir freundlicherweise die Gabel verkauft hat und noch dazu so nett war mir 2 Vorbauten zu besorgen und er hatte nichtmal auf das Geld von mir gewartet sondern sie schon vorher fuer mich bestellt.

Desweiteren *Denny und Marco*, die ich mit unzaehligen Fragen genervt habe und die mir immer freundlich und mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden haben!

Und natuerlich *die ganzen Liteviller hier*! Ihr habt mir ebenfalls viel geholfen, von der Gabelentscheidung zu den Bremsen, 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfer probleme bis hin zur Leitungsverlegung. 




Der Sattel ist halt momentan in der uphill Stellung, Pedale werden noch gegen XT Platformklickies getauscht.





























Nun muss es nur noch dreckig werden!


----------



## Tobi555 (23. Februar 2012)

@dogdaysunrise
Saugeiler Aufbau! Hast dich echt Gedanken gemacht und die Sachen nicht nur schnell zusammen geschustert! Ein durchgängiges Konzept wo alles passt. Das lange Warten hat sich gelohnt.   

Ach, wir hatten ja ausgemacht zeitgleich fertig zu werden.  Dann stell ich auch mal schnell ein paar Bilder rein. "Langweiliger" schwarz-weiß Aufbau mit ein bissl rot 

















Mehr Fotos (und vorallem schönere) gibt es, wenn es endlich in die Natur entlassen wird. 

Das Thema Sattel wird meist überbewertet, von daher hab ich ihn erstmal weggelassen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Februar 2012)

Schönes Rad geworden, Chris! 

Das rote Foxdekor, das rote X an der Kurbel..    Kleine aber feine  Details!
Die Laufräder kommen auch spitze..!
Ich würd's gerade so nehmen!!
Mal gewogen das Ganze?  Ist halt was anderes wie dein Ari.., hat aber alles seine Reize.

Grüsse aus dem Taunus

-schaue mir das ganze nachher auf dem Rechner nochmal an, Handy ist nix-


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Februar 2012)

@Horaff
Schönes Bike! Fährst du die Shimano-Klicker schon länger? Ist es möglich (mit grob profilierten Schuhen) da auch ausgeklickt zu fahren bzw. einigermaßen Halt zu haben?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @Horaff
> Schönes Bike! Fährst du die Shimano-Klicker schon länger? Ist es möglich (mit grob profilierten Schuhen) da auch ausgeklickt zu fahren bzw. einigermaßen Halt zu haben?



Die Shimano- Klicker mit Käfig sind so knstruiert, dass der Käfig nur ein Stoßschutz ist.
Die Schuhe kommen nicht drauf!
Die Standfläche ist im Gegensatz zu den normalen Klickis einen ticken größer, aber beim draufstehen merkt man das nicht.

Ohe Einklicken fahern sich beide Perdale gleich.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Februar 2012)

Ja so die Theorie.Aber ich vermute der Käfig bietet trotzdem Halt,zumindest bei grobem Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Nein, da passt fast noch ein Finger dazwischen.


----------



## MarkusL (23. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist halt momentan in der uphill Stellung, Pedale werden noch gegen XT Platformklickies getauscht.


 
Interesse an einem Paar gebrauchter XTR 985 ?


----------



## Horaff (23. Februar 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @Horaff
> Schönes Bike! Fährst du die Shimano-Klicker schon länger? Ist es möglich (mit grob profilierten Schuhen) da auch ausgeklickt zu fahren bzw. einigermaßen Halt zu haben?


 

...danke! ...die anderen hier haben recht, macht kein Sinn die Trail Pedale mit normale Schuhe zu fahren. Vielleicht mal kurz zum Bäcker um die Ecke, aber mehr nicht. Die Schuhsohle berührt den Käfig nicht. Aber sonst sind die Pedale top !!!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Februar 2012)

Normale Schuhe hätt ich ja nicht vor.Aber ich fahr gern an langsamen Schlüsselstellen ausgeklickt.Werd mal irgendwo testen müssen.
Die CB Mallet lassen sich zwar ausgeklickt super fahren,haben aber anfällige Gleitlager und die Cleats verschleissen sehr schnell,zudem nicht gerade leicht


----------



## botti (23. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi!
Top Rad...super..!
Aber, warum möchtest du Plattpedale fahren? Da kann man ja nicht Ziehen. 
Wie breit ist Dein Lenker? Carbon? Was wiegt das Rad?

LG
Botti


----------



## Toolkid (23. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> ...
> Aber, warum möchtest du Plattpedale fahren? Da kann man ja nicht Ziehen. ...


wer lesen kann ->


dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ...
> Pedale werden noch gegen XT *Platformklickies* getauscht. ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Normale Schuhe hätt ich ja nicht vor.Aber ich fahr gern an langsamen Schlüsselstellen ausgeklickt.Werd mal irgendwo testen müssen.
> Die CB Mallet lassen sich zwar ausgeklickt super fahren,haben aber anfällige Gleitlager und die Cleats verschleissen sehr schnell,zudem nicht gerade leicht



Ich habe nach vielen Versuchen den Entschluss gefasst, entweder Klick oder Plattform.
Alle Versuche haben ergeben, dass wenn ein Klicky dran geschraubt ist, ich immer versuche, auch eingeklickt zu fahren.
Slebst mit den Dingern kam ich mir nicht eingeklickt unsicher vor.
http://www.togoparts.com/items/images/item-lg-1121698091.jpg 

Im Laufe der vielen Jahre fahre ich alle Schlüsselstellen eingeklickt.
Raus komme ich bisher immer schnell genug.
Fahre daher ausschließlich Klicky´s ohne Käfig.

Es gibt für mich nur 3- 5 Sauwettertage an denen ich lieber Plattform fahren würde. (klebriger Lehmboden & schnelle, enge Kurven in denen man mal den Fuß zur Hilfe braucht)


----------



## AllmountainSeb (23. Februar 2012)

Man, wo bleiben die Mk10?  Beim Mk8 ging das irgendwie schneller.


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Februar 2012)

wäre auch gespannt auf das erste mk10.

@ dogdaysunrise was haste denn an der stelle gemacht, wo die ganzen chainsucks waren - sieht irgendwie "geflickt" aus


----------



## thetourist (23. Februar 2012)

Warum noch keine MK10 Aufbauten zu sehen sind, ist einfach zu erklären. 

Da keiner dami rechnete das die Rahmen so früh kommen, haben manche ihre Anbauteile zu spät bestellt. 

"2 Monate Lieferzeit für die Lyrik? Nicht schlimm bis dahin ist der Rahmen eh nicht da!" ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horaff (23. Februar 2012)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Sehr schönes 301!
> Hast du eine Teileliste & Gewichte?


 

13,55kg. Teileliste kommt noch...


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Februar 2012)

> Desweiteren *Denny und Marco*, die ich mit unzaehligen Fragen genervt habe und die mir immer freundlich und mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden haben!


 
gern geschehen Chris,

ich steh ja garnicht auf schwarze rahmen, aber mit deinen kl. decals und den weissen felgen, muss ich selbst sagen waow, echt schick geworden!!!! 

auf was fuer ein gewicht bist du jetzt gekommen? 



> Nun muss es nur noch dreckig werden!


 
wir wollen bilder sehen  und viel spass mit deinem neuen spielzeug! 

PS: da dein LV nun fertig ist müssen wir uns auch mal treffen zur testfahrt .... 

gruss Denny


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> @dogdaysunrise
> Saugeiler Aufbau! Hast dich echt Gedanken gemacht und die Sachen nicht nur schnell zusammen geschustert! Ein durchgängiges Konzept wo alles passt. Das lange Warten hat sich gelohnt.
> 
> Ach, wir hatten ja ausgemacht zeitgleich fertig zu werden.  Dann stell ich auch mal schnell ein paar Bilder rein. "Langweiliger" schwarz-weiß Aufbau mit ein bissl rot
> ...



Danke Dir!
Da sind wir tatsaechlich gleichzeitig fertig geworden, kann mich noch genau an Dich erinnern! 
Dein Aufbau ist aber genauso geil!
Mmmh, lefty finde ich sowieso der Knaller, gerade am Liteville!
Schoen auch das weiss und die passenden weissen Akzente, die du zur lefty gesetzt hast.
Ja, Sattel....wer brauch schon sowas ist echt total ueberbewertet!

======================



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad geworden, Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Dir! Das "T" ist uebrigens auch weiss, sieht auf dem Bild eventuell doch nach silber aus durch die Lichtreflektion. Ich dachte noch....ob das ueberhaupt jemand auffaellt!
Das rote Fox hat meine Frau empfohlen, sie sagte das blau passt nicht, sie liegt mir momentan mit den Einstellknoepfen in den Ohren.
Gewogen habe ich es komplett nicht, wog aber 11,8 ohne Bremsen und Kette, also mal locker 12,5kg.

===================



MarkusL schrieb:


> Interesse an einem Paar gebrauchter XTR 985 ?



Wenn sie nicht total verbollert sind, warum nicht?

=====================



botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Top Rad...super..!
> Aber, warum möchtest du Plattpedale fahren? Da kann man ja nicht Ziehen.
> Wie breit ist Dein Lenker? Carbon? Was wiegt das Rad?
> ...



Danke Dir!
Nicht Plattform, klickies mit einer "Platform" drumrum, die XT halt.
Der Lenker ist ein Vector Carbon in 680mm, misst mit den Griffen 700.
Wie oben gesagt, knapp 12,5kg bestimmt.
Die Reifen sind auch Mountain King I Protection 2.4, die wogen a bissl was, im Vergleich aber eigentlich ein gutes Gewicht.

==============



RaceFace67 schrieb:


> wäre auch gespannt auf das erste mk10.
> 
> @ dogdaysunrise was haste denn an der stelle gemacht, wo die ganzen  chainsucks waren - sieht irgendwie "geflickt" aus



Das ist vom Vorbesitzer, also meinem Freund Thomas, der hatte mal einen Chainsuck und hat dann sofort dieses Blech drangeklebt.

==============



Locke_Denny schrieb:


> gern geschehen Chris,
> 
> ich steh ja garnicht auf schwarze rahmen, aber mit deinen kl. decals und  den weissen felgen, muss ich selbst sagen waow, echt schick  geworden!!!!
> 
> ...



Danke Dir, Du hattest oft ne wirkliche Engelsgeduld!
Knapp 12,5kg, ich werde es mal an die Waage haengen und es ganau sagen.

Treffen.....Definitiv! Hoffentlich haut es im Juni hin, mit dem Liteville will ich ja eh in die Rocky Mountains! Ein Traum von mir!


----------



## Locke_Denny (23. Februar 2012)

__________ 
Unterschrift.
*mit meiner Unterschrift erkläre ich mich mit meinem Liteville 2012 in den Rocky's zu fahren


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## nochi (23. Februar 2012)

um nochmal kurz die Diskussion über klickies mit käfig aufzugreifen .. 

hab vor meinem komplettumstieg auf flats auch viel probiert .. 
beste kombi war 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a24977/sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-dunkelbraun.html?mfid=43

shimano stiefel

und die alten crank brothers mallet 1 .. 

mer konnt gut einklicken hat aber beim einklicken schon gespürt wie der schuh aufm ganzen pedal aufliegt .. 
und an schlüsselstellen einfach ausklicken und einfach bissel mittiger im schuh aufs pedal stellen .. dadurch war der clickkäfig der mallets noch in der nut vom cleat und der schuh hatte top grip aufm pedal .. 
wie die neuen mallets sind weiß ich net .. aber bin grad ganz erschrocken, als ich die gekauft hatte waren die mallet1 bei 80 euro .. und die 3er bei 250+ .. jetzt kosten die 1er nur noch 50 und die 3er 80 .. !?!?


----------



## nochi (23. Februar 2012)

mekoko schrieb:


> ...et voila! Die ersten MK10 sind bei uns zu haben - in Hannover!




hätte gern das mk10 in schwarz ... mit dem Rockarm ausm workfinish (is besser fürs eloxieren) 
was müsst mer aufzahlen wenn mer n 3 mal gefahrenen mk9 rahmen dagegen gibt!?


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Februar 2012)

also an schlüsselstellen ausgeklickt fahren... und dann noch mittig auf dem pedal - ich hab das vor zehn jahren auch mal gemacht - aber man hat da einfach keinen halt, kann's mir nicht vorstellen, fahre alles eingeklickt. aber back zum ZEIGEN.

Da wars noch Sommer - die Konfig geht dann demnächst auf's mk10 - in knapp 3 Wochen ist's soweit.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

Ich will auch alles eingeklickt fahren.
Ich bin zwar totaler eggbeater fan, wollte aber mal die Shimanos mit den SH-56 cleats probieren. 
Mit denen kann man auch nach oben hin raus.
Bei amazon gibt's fast nur + Bewertungen ueber die.
Muss man halt probieren, wenns nicht hinhaut, die standard (nur seitwaerts) cleats sind ja eh beim pedal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (23. Februar 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> also an schlüsselstellen ausgeklickt fahren... und dann noch mittig auf dem pedal - ich hab das vor zehn jahren auch mal gemacht - aber man hat da einfach keinen halt, kann's mir nicht vorstellen, fahre alles eingeklickt. aber back zum ZEIGEN.
> 
> Da wars noch Sommer - die Konfig geht dann demnächst auf's mk10 - in knapp 3 Wochen ist's soweit.



Warum ein MK10 bei so einem tollen Rad?

LG
Botti


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2012)

nach oben raus ist eine heiße sache!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nach oben raus ist eine heiße sache!



Denke ich auch!

Hier sind 2 gute Feedbacks:



> I got these after getting fed up with the single direction cleats that  came with my Shimano pedals. I am a pretty aggressive rider and there  has been way too many times where I clipped out of my pedals too late  and barely saved myself from disaster because I could only clip out in  one direction. These cleats are a lifesaver!





> If you don't know, shimano makes two types of SPD cleats -- single  release clips (the "normal" SM-SH51 SPD cleats) and these multi-release  SM-SH56 cleats.
> 
> With both types of cleats you have to twist your feet to unclip, but  the single-release cleats only allow a twist to the side.  These cleats  allow a few more angles of release.
> 
> ...


Klingt als muss man die gut zuknallen und dann passts, kann aber halt in der jeweiligen Situation auch nach oben raus, was fuer mich als Ueberschlagkoenig ganz gut kommen wuerde, denke ich.
....probieren, sonst weiss mans nie........


==================

*Nachtrag: *http://www.ebay.de/itm/Liteville-30...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231a1ce91e
Irgendwie geil!


----------



## gotti (23. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Denke ich auch!
> Hier sind 2 gute Feedbacks:
> Klingt als muss man die gut zuknallen und dann passts, kann aber halt in der jeweiligen Situation auch nach oben raus, was fuer mich als Ueberschlagkoenig ganz gut kommen wuerde, denke ich.
> ....probieren, sonst weiss mans nie........


Kann man die SM-SH56 denn mit allen Shimano Klick-Pedalen fahren?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

Nein, nicht ganz.



> Sh-56 *Fits all* Shimano mountain pedals with top plates and  0 degree float *except 858*


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Warum ein MK10 bei so einem tollen Rad?
> 
> LG
> Botti



kettenspanner, federweg, x12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2012)

Wird's wieder weiss?


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Februar 2012)

nee, ist zwar schön, aber neben den über 200g nervt mich der klarlack - mit der zeit gibt's da so viele mikro-kratzer drin in denen sich der dreck sammelt...


----------



## Simpson90 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir bereits ein mk10 bestellt, ist mein erstes 301... also bin ich mal sehr gespannt!

ich hätte eine Frage zur Sattelstützenlänge, ich haben einen M Rahmen und bin 1,78 m groß. Welche Stützelnlänge fahrt ihr? bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen, ich will die standard P6 verbauen!

Glg und ride on =P3

PS: Danke RaceFace67 ich versuchs nochmals mit der sufu!!


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. Februar 2012)

hängt schwer von deiner schrittlänge ab. bei M ist das Sitzrohr 43 cm + Kurbellänge + Sattelhöhe. Mindesteinzug ist meine ich 20cm (ist am Rahmen markiert) - damit kannst Du es Dir ausrechnen. Aber such mal ein wenig - da gibt's zig Threads zu (ich meine sogar einen eigenen) - und hier gehts schließlich um bilder...


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder ein Bild





Hoffentlich habt Ihr mit mir auch so viel Geduld bis der Aufbau fertig ist


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Februar 2012)

Mmmh!!! Sehr schoen und Gelb, das ist auch eher selten.
Na klar, mit mir hatten alle auch viel Geduld und dann gibt's ja immer.......auf alles Gute muss man ein bisschen warten.....
Was solls den vom Aufbau her werden? Marathon? All Mountain? etc.


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Mmmh!!! Sehr schoen und Gelb, das ist auch eher selten.
> Na klar, mit mir hatten alle auch viel Geduld und dann gibt's ja immer.......auf alles Gute muss man ein bisschen warten.....
> Was solls den vom Aufbau her werden? Marathon? All Mountain? etc.


Jep über die Farbe habe ich 6 Wochen gebrütet!
130/140mm Trailbike da MK5
Mit ner Marzocchi RC3Ti und komplett XT2012 in 2fach.
In meinem Fotoalbum sind die meisten Komponenten 
Bilder vom Aufbau folgen wenn mein Werksmechaniker Zeit hat


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jep über die Farbe habe ich 6 Wochen gebrütet!
> 130/140mm Trailbike da MK5
> Mit ner Marzocchi RC3Ti und komplett XT2012 in 2fach.
> In meinem Fotoalbum sind die meisten Komponenten
> Bilder vom Aufbau folgen wenn mein Werksmechaniker Zeit hat


 
Da hast Du gut gebruetet! Sieht geil aus, auch gelbe Autos finde ich Klasse!
Hast Du schon alle Teile da? Muss also nur noch komplettiert werden!?

Ist das der schwarze Rahmen in Deinem Album, neu gepulvert?


----------



## Dooley (24. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung wieder ein Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit den schwarzen crankbrothers laufrädern aus deinem fotoalbum sieht der gelbe rahmen nachher bestimmt unverschämt pervers geil aus
würde den rest komplett schwarz halten.


----------



## botti (24. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mal zur Abwechslung wieder ein Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, wünderschön.
Welche Größe ist es?
Und welche Kompo werden es?

LG
Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Februar 2012)

Botti, Du liest nicht gerne, oder!? 

Bei meiner "mein 301"-post hattest Du auch einiges ueberlesen.

Groesse "M" steht oben auf dem Oberrohr.
Komplette 2012 XT Austattung und CB Cobalt LRS. Bilder in seinem Album!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Februar 2012)

Am besten noch den neongelben funn rippa vorbau und lenker dran


----------



## botti (24. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Botti, Du liest nicht gerne, oder!?
> 
> Bei meiner "mein 301"-post hattest Du auch einiges ueberlesen.
> 
> ...



Hi1
Jetzt wo du es sagst. Aber wieso die Größe auf der Seite, die steht doch immer Innen...bei Jacken zumindest. Aber Gelb ist Geil und die Zukunft

LG
Botti


----------



## Sarrois (25. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Da hast Du gut gebruetet! Sieht geil aus, auch *gelbe Autos* finde ich Klasse!



Unn Mobbeds







dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hast Du schon alle Teile da? Muss also nur noch komplettiert werden!?


Ich hoffe



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ist das der schwarze Rahmen in Deinem Album, neu gepulvert?



Jep das ist der schwarze Rahmen neu, in RAL 1021 (rapsgelb) matt gepulvert.

Ich werd aber die schwarzen Roval Laufräder montieren

Die Cobalt sind Twänndineiner und fürs nächste Projekt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Februar 2012)

Geil! Wird bestimmt Hammer!
29er projekt wird bei mir auch bald ins rollen kommen, oder 650B.
Die Farbe wird krass, wenn Du das meiste oder am besten alles schwarz aufbaust, so kann der Rahmen richtig wirken!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jep das ist der schwarze Rahmen neu, in RAL 1021 (rapsgelb) matt gepulvert.



Gefällt mir gut! 

War der Rahmen bei LV zum pulvern oder in einer anderen Firma?


In einem anderen Fred von *Locke Denny, Rahmenbruch LV*, gab´s vor kurzem Probs mit einem neu gepulverten Rahmen...
Habe mal den ganzen Text (Antwort von LV) kopiert:

_Hier sind die Messergebnisse die wir bei der Untersuchung deines Rahmens herausgefunden haben.

Wir nehmen diesen Fall sehr ernst, da dies der erste Rahmen ist der so zu uns zurück kam.

Wir haben bei deinem Rahmen mehrere Messmethoden angewendet und diese mit einem anderen 301 Serien-Rahmen verglichen.



1. Härteprüfung:

Bei der Härteprüfung wird eine kleine Metallkugel in die Materialprobe eingedrückt. Die Prüfmaschine bringt vollautomatisch eine Prüflast von 100kg auf und misst die Eindrücktiefe.

Aus dem Ergebnis, dem HRB-Wert, kann über Materialtabellen auf die Zugfestigkeit geschlossen werden.



Serienrahmen: HRB 64,7 Entspricht einer Zugfestigkeit von ca. 380N/mm^2

Dein Rahmen: HRB 40,7 entspricht einer Zugfestigkeit von ca. 280N/mm^2



Das heißt im Klartext, dein Rahmen hat heute, zum Zeitpunkt der Messungen, ca. 35% geringere Festigkeit als ein Serienrahmen.





Auffällig an deinem Rahmen ist auch, dass er sehr viele Beulen aufweist.

Deswegen haben wir noch einen Eindrücktest bzw. Einbeul-Test gemacht.



Wir haben deinen Rahmen in unserer Universalprüfmaschine mit einem abgerundetem Stempel mit 100Kg belastet und die dabei entstandene Beule vermessen. Das gleiche haben wir auch mit einem Serienrahmen gemacht.



Ergebnis:

Die Beule im Serienrahmen ist kaum sichtbar nur ca. 0,25mm tief, während bei deinem Rahmen die Beule 1,35mm tief ist, und sehr deutlich zu sehen ist.



Aufgrund der geringen Festigkeit bekommt dein Rahmen auch sehr viel schneller Beulen als das in der Serie der Fall ist.



Wir gehen davon aus, das dein Rahmen bei einer nicht sachgemäßen Pulverbeschichtung zu stark erhitzt wurde. Dabei verliert der Rahmen einen Teil seiner Festigkeit. Das Materialgefüge verändert sich bleibend.



Alle (hochwertigen) Fahrradrahmen werden nach dem Schweißen einer speziellen Wärmebehandlung unterzogen, dabei verändert sich das Materialgefüge und der Rahmen erreicht dadurch erst seine Endfestigkeit. Wird der Rahmen irgendwann später wieder erhitzt verliert er diese hohe Festigkeit. Zwar "erholt" sich das Materialgefüge mit der Zeit wieder, erreicht aber niemals mehr die hohe Endfestigkeit wie nach der Wärmebehandlung. In deinem Fall ist außerdem davon auszugehen das die Festigkeitswerte sich schon wieder etwas erholt haben dürften da der Zeitpunkt der Pulverung ja schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr zurück liegt.



Wir würden gerne mit dem Pulverbeschichtungsbetrieb Rücksprache halten wie genau sein Beschichtungsverfahren abläuft. Hierbei geht es nicht um Schuldzuweisungen, wir wollen aus dieser Sache gerne "schlauer werden" und mit allen Beteiligten sichergehen das ein derartiger Fall nicht mehr auftritt. Wir werden auch noch weitere Tests durchführen um herauszufinden wie sich zu hohe Temperaturen auf den Rahmen auswirken können.



Kannst du uns dafür die Kontaktdaten der Pulverbeschichtungs-Firma mitteilen?



Sobald wir hier weitere Ergebnisse haben werden wir sie dir mitteilen.





Grüße aus Tacherting



Kind regards


Also bitte ueberlegt euch vorher wo und vor allem bei welchem lackierer ihr eure LV in zukunft umlackieren lasst.
_


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geil! Wird bestimmt Hammer!
> 29er projekt wird bei mir auch bald ins rollen kommen, oder 650B.
> Die Farbe wird krass, wenn Du das meiste oder am besten alles schwarz aufbaust, so kann der Rahmen richtig wirken!



Ich lade heut alles ins Auto und morgen gehts zum Werksmechaniker,
Bilder folgen


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut!
> 
> War der Rahmen bei LV zum pulvern oder in einer anderen Firma?



Bei LV, die bestehen darauf die komplette Abwicklung zu machen,
ist auch besser, die zerlegen den Rahmen und bauen den wieder zusammen, mit Lagerwechsel wenn Du willst und wenn was kaputt ist, wird es auf Garantie getauscht.

Ich muss sagen das war wieder ein Beispiel, daß ein LV wirklich jeden Cent wert ist, alleine schon wegen dem Topservice nach dem Kauf


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

Super!  

Habe mein posting oben nochmals ergänzt. Kannst ja mal draufschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich lade heut alles ins Auto und morgen gehts zum Werksmechaniker,
> Bilder folgen


 
Na da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meins .Handy-Foto nicht so dolle.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Februar 2012)

Bild ist mies, das ist wahr...
Aber das Bike bzw. der Aufbau: TIPTOP! 
Lediglich das Blau an der Gabel "stört" den Gesamteindruck etwas.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> So...



Hi Chris,
ich bin jetzt endlich dazu gekommen, mir Deinen Hobel mal in Ruhe anzusehen. Sehr schick ist er geworden. Einzig die großen LV Aufkleber sind nicht ganz meine Welt - sonst kommt mir der Aufbau sehr vertraut vor - daher bin ich sicher, dass sich das Rad sicher super bewegen lässt.
Wie sind Deine ersten ErFAHRungen? Bleibt die Vorbaulänge so?
Mein Tip - behalte den kurzen Vorbau noch 'ne Weile.

Ich hoffe Du hast den erhofften Spaß damit - hast ja lange genug gegrübelt.

Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Kilian!
Danke und danke noch ein allerletztes mal fuer all deine Muehen und die Gabel!

Heute wird die erste Ausfahrt, in knapp 11/2 Stunden gehts los!!!

Ja der Vorbau bleibt erstmal, ist uebrigens der 75er den ich Dank Dir habe!

Ueber die Aufkleber am Unterrohr habe ich auch schon nachgedacht (sie zu entfernen).
So ein ganz kleinwenig feintuning kommt eh noch, wenn ich die Bremse entluefte kommt dann wohl auch die Schlaufe weg und eventuell dann die Liteville Aufkleber vom Unterrohr.

Fahrbericht folgt, aber da ich ja schon hellauf Begeistert mit allen falschen Teilen vom Hardtail war, duerfte ich nun uebergluecklich mit den richtigen Teilen sein!

Die Aufkleber auf der Fox sind uebrigens auf den originalen und koennen somit jederzeit wieder Entfernt werden.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2012)

Achso 75er Vorbau - dann wird es bestimmt nett.
Viel Spaß bei der Tour.

Kilian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Februar 2012)

Danke Dir!

75er passte einfach besser vom Gefuehl her, gerade mit dem breiten Lenker, Du hattest also Recht!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Heute wird die erste Ausfahrt, in knapp 11/2 Stunden gehts los!!!



Hey Chris, hätte noch ein paar Raketen von Neujahr hier...  Soll ich sie für dich zünden!?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Februar 2012)

Ja, die werden symbolisch sein a la Die nackte Kanone, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (26. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ja, die werden symbolisch sein a la Die nackte Kanone, wenn Du verstehst was ich meine!




Ich weiß was du meinst!  Ist DAS so bei dir/euch ? 

R-E-S-P-E-C-T


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> So...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch sehr schön geworden
Hast Du auch genug Rahmenschützer verteilt?
Mal gespannt, wie sich bei mir die XT-Bremse verlegen lässt
Ich machs mal so wie in der Aufbauanleitung.

Was für Reifen und welche Größe hast Du da drauf



taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Habe mein posting oben nochmals ergänzt. Kannst ja mal draufschauen...


 
Deshalb nur über Liteville pulvern lassen


----------



## nochi (27. Februar 2012)

@dogdaysunrise .. warum hast du vorn die Bremsleitung außerhalb von der Gabel verlegt.
hatte das Thema auch mal mitm horaf, die meisten verlegen se innerhalb der Gabel, so is es glaub auch gedacht. jedenfalls sind die meisten innen verlegt.
wenn mal wo hängen bleibst kannst dich halt einhaken ..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

@sarrois: Danke! 
Mountain King I 2.4er.
==========================
@nochi: Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, verlege ich dann innen.
==========================
Die Tour Ansich wahr jedoch supergeil, hatte tierusch Spass mit dem Bock, habe ein paar
Stellen gemeistert die mir sonst zu schaffen machen. Der Rahmen ist supersteif und selbst das hohe Gewicht im Vergleich zu meinem Hardtail spuere ich nicht wirklich.
Lenkung ist trotz flacherem Lenkwinkel super direkt und das Teil fuehlt sich agil und spritzig an.
Bin total begeistert!
==========================
Leider hab ich gestern das Rad in den Kofferraum gelegt fuer die erste Ausfahrt, weil das Liteville nicht auf meinen alten Bike Carrier passt.
Ich hatte den Rahmen mit ner Wolldecke dick umpackt und einen Gummizug, der den Kofferaumdeckel nach unten hielt.
Bin extra langsam gefahren, aber bei einer Bodenwelle, sah ich nur noch meinen Kofferraumdeckel im Rueckspiegel hochschnallen.
Ich hielt sofort an und nun habe ich 2 schoene Dellen auf der rechten Seite im Unterohr.

Ich vollidiot! Haette es zerlegen sollen und ganz in den Kofferaum.....

Hier ein Bild meiner Dummheit:
Ich hoffe man kann das noch fahren!? Ich habe gestern mal im Forum gesucht nach anderen
Leuten mit dellen, machen kann man da ja leider gar nichts, im Gegenteil versuchen es
auszubeulen schwaecht nur das Material.


----------



## AleXR6 (27. Februar 2012)

Sieht zwar nicht schön aus, sollte m.E. aber kein Problem sein, solange sich keine Risse bilden. Ansonsten dürfte das LV crash replacement greifen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Danke fuer Deine Worte! Solange ich noch fahren kann. Schoen ist es nicht und ich koennte mir
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
in den Hintern beissen, das glaubt ihr nicht, die ganze heulerei nuetzt aber nix, mit dem Teil
Leben und fahren will ich. Wird ja im Laufe der Zeit eh einiges an dellen und Kratzern abbekommen.


LV crash replacement?
Ich bin ja "leider" nicht gecrashed, ich habe allerdings mal Syntace mit Photos angeschrieben, mal sehen......
Das andere Problem ist ja, dass es ein MK3 ist, die haben bestimmt kein MK3 Hauptrahmen mehr rumliegen, den ich kaufen koennte.


----------



## Wobbi (27. Februar 2012)

wenn die beulen keine schwächung des rahmens bedeuten, würde ich mir einen carbon-unterrohrschutz anfertigen lassen. behebt zwar nicht das problem, aber man sieht es dann wenigstens nicht mehr.
hast mein mitgefühl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertg202 (27. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke fuer Deine Worte! Solange ich noch fahren kann. Schoen ist es nicht und ich koennte mir
> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> in den Hintern beissen, das glaubt ihr nicht, die ganze heulerei nuetzt aber nix, mit dem Teil
> Leben und fahren will ich. Wird ja im Laufe der Zeit eh einiges an dellen und Kratzern abbekommen.
> ...



Mein Mitgefühl!
Am besten gleich einmal ordentlich gegen einen Felsen donnern, damit diese unrühmlich eingefangenen Dellen durch ehrenvoll erworbene überdeckt werden ;-)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Danke, danke, da fuehl ich mich nun echt a bissl besser! Mitgefuehl hilft!

Meine Mutter hat immer zu uns gesagt, wenn wir ueber was geweint haben: "Mit heulen wird nichts besser und mit heulen hat noch nie jemand irgendetwas grosses erreicht!"
Das steckt noch heute tief! Obwohl mir in der Entdeckungssekunde echt zum heulen war.

So, jetzt hab ich mal auf der LV Seite geschaut:


> *Garantie:*
> Liteville gewÃ¤hrt fÃ¼r alle ab dem 1. September 2007 ausgelieferten  Mountainbike-Rahmen 10 Jahre (5+5) Garantie auf alle Material- und  Herstellungsfehler des Rahmens. Die Reparatur oder ein nÃ¶tiger Neutausch  des Rahmens oder Rahmenteils erfolgt innerhalb der ersten 5  Garantiejahre kostenlos, danach bis zum 10. Jahr fÃ¼r einen  Nutzungs-Pauschalbetrag von 50% des jeweils aktuell empfohlenen,  unverbindlichen Verkaufspreises. Auf die verbauten Federbeine gilt die  Werksgarantie des jeweiligen Herstellers. FÃ¼r das Liteville 101 4X  gelten 3+7 Jahre.
> Die Garantie gilt wie bei Liteville und Syntace immer selbstverstÃ¤ndlich  *fÃ¼r alle Liteville Besitzer*, nicht nur fÃ¼r den âErstbesitzerâ und  umfasst ausdrÃ¼cklich DH- sowie Renneinsatz. Damit erhalten sogar die  meisten Gebraucht-Liteville KÃ¤ufer einen Rahmen mit mehreren Jahren  Original-Werksgarantie!
> Einzige Voraussetzung: Alle Komponenten mÃ¼ssen gemÃ¤Ã den Montageanleitungen verbaut und verwendet werden.
> ...


Diese Garantie ist ja der Hammer!!!!!!! (Obwohl meins glaub ich von 2006 ist)

Wie gesagt, wenn ich den weiterfahren kann ist's auch gut!
Ansonsten kaufe ich gerne einen neuen Hauptrahmen, das Problem wird halt das MK3 sein. Ich denke mal nicht, dass ein MK9 oder so mit dem 115mm Hinterbau des MK3 funzt.
Aber ich werde mal sehen, was sie sagen, geschrieben mit Foto hab ich ja.
Und ehrlich war ich auch, bin halt nicht gecrashed sonder mehr der Garagenwandtyp.........


----------



## [email protected] (27. Februar 2012)

Hi Chris,
mein herzliches Beileid.
Aua - das tut weh. Das sind Momente wo man sich wünscht die Zeit für 10 Sekunden zurückdrehen zu können.
Ich hoffe, das Crash Replacement hilft Dir.

Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ...
> Leider hab ich gestern das Rad in den Kofferraum gelegt fuer die erste Ausfahrt, weil das Liteville nicht auf meinen alten Bike Carrier passt.
> Ich hatte den Rahmen mit ner Wolldecke dick umpackt und einen Gummizug, der den Kofferaumdeckel nach unten hielt.
> Bin extra langsam gefahren, aber bei einer Bodenwelle, sah ich nur noch meinen Kofferraumdeckel im Rueckspiegel hochschnallen.
> ...



Zum Hergang sag ich mal lieber nix, da biste schon selbst genug gestraft 

Falls Liteville sagt, dass die Dellen bedenkenlos sind, wäre es evtl. eine Option
die Dellen zu spachteln und den Rahmen neu zu lackieren.

Aber bitte daran denken, dass es schon einen Schadensfall gab wegen vermutlich
zu hoher Temperatur beim Pulver Backen...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Danke Kilian und allen anderen!
Ich bin schon Jahre (5 und mehr) hier im IBC, aber hab mich noch nie so
wohl und "zuhause" gefuehlt wie hier unter Euch Litevillern, ihr seit schon ein Klasse Volk.

Ich lass mir den Spass nicht nehmen, fahre das Teil jetzt so weiter und warte mal ab was Syntace mir anzubieten hat.
Selbst wenn sie mir nichts anbieten ist es auch OK, da ich ja echt selbst Schuld bin.
Solange gibts halt dann nur Bilder von mir von der non-drivetrain-side......hihi

Danke phonedetector! Spachteln...neu lackieren etc....nee, dann lass ichs lieber so und original.


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke Kilian und allen anderen!
> Ich bin schon Jahre (5 und mehr) hier im IBC, aber hab mich noch nie so
> wohl und "zuhause" gefuehlt wie hier unter Euch Litevillern, ihr seit schon ein Klasse Volk.
> 
> ...



Das tut mir auch echt leid was Dir passiert ist
art mal ab was LV sagt, wenn nicht fahr das Ding einfach, irgendwann siehst Du das nedd mehr
Und wenn nicht, mach es wie ich und lass das Ding für 249 über Liteville neu pulvern, dann sind auch Deine Beulen Geschichte.
So aber jetzt muss ich meins zum Aufbau bringen,
will die Woche ja noch fahren


----------



## Dr.Struggle (27. Februar 2012)

@dogday
Mach dir ne Bottle Whisky auf und lass den Tag ganz ruhig ausklingen...
Ich vermute du kannst den Rahmen so weiterfahren.Trotzdem mein Beileid zu so einer verf... *******


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Danke Dir!
Ich bin wirklich stinksauer auf mich selbst und diese Bloedheit von mir, obwohl ich wirklich erstens super langsam gefahren bin und 2tens 4 Lagen dicke Wolldecke um den Rahmen hatte, aber hat alles nix genuetzt. Koennte mir selbst voll in die Fre$%^ hauen!

Nun denn, nach ein paar Glaesern Whiskey und eine Nacht schlafen siehts schon wieder halb so wild aus. Mit Dreck drauf sieht man es wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr.

Definitiv fahre ich das Teil so, dafuer macht es viel zu viel Spass, plus mein Hardtail will ich momentan gar nicht fahren....nicht mal ein bisschen!

Dann warte ich ab was Syntace sagt und ob ich eventuell fuer das Crash Replacement Programm in Frage komme und solange werde ich das MK3 ohne Ende geniessen!
Schei%% drauf....und noch einen Schluck....jetzt gehts besser...........


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Februar 2012)

Komm, mach dir nix vor 
Bei den dicken Dellen bräuchte ich persönlich täglich ne Flasche Jim Beam...
Oder einen neuen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2012)

Bei mir wars auch de erste richtige Tour => Fels heftigst verblockt und ich hatte die "Wahl!", mich zu Maulen oder über insgesamt 20 cm tiefe Macken in den Lack zu scherbeln...ich weiss nich, ob Variante 1 mittelfristig nich schmerzfreier gewesen wäre 
Aber mein Mitgefühl haste!


----------



## rmvertex (27. Februar 2012)

Die Dellen sehen auf den Bildern nicht ganz so schlimm aus, sind aber bestimmt sehr ärgerlich- mein Beileid. 
Habe jahrelang bei einem BMW-Betrieb gearbeitet.
Hier wurden Dellen in Stahl- und Alublech absolut fachgerecht nach dieser
Methode instandgesetzt:

http://www.kfz-betrieb.vogel.de/service/ausruestung/articles/277880/:daumen:
http://www.kfz-betrieb.vogel.de/service/ausruestung/articles/138090

Informieren kann man sich bei div.KFZ-Betrieben und in den Hagelschadenzentren.

Viel Glück


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2012)

Am Unterrohr ist die Delle nicht so kritisch.
Das Rohr wird überwiegend auf Zug beansprucht.

Nur oben Richtung Steuerrohr sollten die Dellen nicht auf der Oberseite sein, sonst besteht Knickgefahr. (rd. bei 15cm vom Steuerrohr ist es gefährlich)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Danke, Ihr seids echt Spitze!
Dank Euch fuehle ich mich nun wirklich ne ganze Ecke besser.

Ja die Delle ist Gluecklicherweise ganz unten, das duerften knapp 30cm vom Steuerrohr weg sein, wenn nicht a bissl mehr sogar.
Dachte ich mir gestern schon, dass dies an einer nicht so beanspruchten Stelle ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke, Ihr seids echt Spitze!
> Dank Euch fuehle ich mich nun wirklich ne ganze Ecke besser.
> 
> Ja die Delle ist Gluecklicherweise ganz unten, das duerften knapp 30cm vom Steuerrohr weg sein, wenn nicht a bissl mehr sogar.
> Dachte ich mir gestern schon, dass dies an einer nicht so beanspruchten Stelle ist.



Dochdoch, beansprucht wird die Stelle schon, aber sie wird überwiegend gezogen.
Es gab sogar mal Bikes, die hatten ein Seil als Unterrohr!
Würde sie gedrückt, wäre es schlimmer.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Die Slingshots!
Yep!

Weiss denn jemand wie die Garantiebestimmungen von Liteville 2006 waren?
Gab es damals schon das Crash Replacement Programm in vielleicht aehnlicher Form von 2007?
Hat jemand nen alten Katalog oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. Februar 2012)

Für die 301er, rückwirkend für alle Rahmen die 5+5 Jahre Regelung auch wenn du nicht der Erstbesitzer bist.


----------



## trailterror (27. Februar 2012)

alter 

ich bin zwar kein LV'er aber da fühl ich auch mit dir. sowas wünscht man keinem


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Ok, da steht aber fuer alle nach Sept. 2007 ausgelieferten Rahmen, meiner wurde 2006 ausgeliefert. Und eben ob die "Garagenregelung" damals schon galt, was ja wirklich supercool von Liteville ist!

Koennte schlimmer sein, hab das mal im IBC beim Suchen nach Dellen und Reperatur gefunden:





Und ein Leidensgenosse hier, den ich jetzt gleich per PM gefragt habe, was bei ihm rauskam.


----------



## Mozart-only (27. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meine Uupss Aktionen





Einfach umgefallen (leider auf einen kantigen Felsen)








Nach einen kapitalen Sturz (anfangs nur gestaucht),  aber ca. 15 DH Abfahrten später!

Plus meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem MK9 ziemlichen schrammen am Oberrohr vom Felskontakt 

Also auch von mir, größte Anteilnahme deiner Trauer...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Februar 2012)

Erneut.....Danke!
Das mit dem Scott ist ja oberkrass!
Ein Glueck ist Dir nichts passiert!


Nach dieser depri-seite nun wieder schoene Aufbauten ohne Beulen!


----------



## Mozart-only (27. Februar 2012)

Nun die Handwurzelknochen waren schon ein wenig beleidigt 
6 Wochen Gips....
Doch kommt Zeit kommt Heilung


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. Februar 2012)

NEIN>>>>>

Chris....! Was machst denn du...... manno das aergert sogar mich.... das echt dumm gelaufen, erste fahrt damit u dann solch pech....

1000 x sorrrrry!!! 

1. bei LV verbei fahren u vorzeigen u ab nicken lassen....ahhhh geht ja nicht da du ja weit weit weg bist,,, ne erlich schick die fotos zu LV mit genauer beschreibung und abmessungen u lass dir das OK geben.... evtl kommen LV uns ja mal besuchen  

USA macht irgendwie alle LV's zum eimer!!!! wir haben schon ziemlich hohe ausfall quote!!! gruebel!!!

echt soorrrry Chris!!!

gruss 
Denny


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Februar 2012)

Danke Denny !
Ist heute schon halb so schlimm, nachdem ich von der Arbeit kam hab ich die Bremsleitung an der Gabel  nach innen verlegt und mir es nochmal angeschaut,
 von der Seite sieht man es kaum. 
Bin dann auch gleich ne kleine Runde gefahren, fährt sich einfach absolut super. 
Bin noch nie sowas geiles gefahren, Liteville halt .


----------



## supasini (28. Februar 2012)

das Crash-Replacement war bei LV von Anfang an so oder ähnlich, die haben teils aber rückwirkend Garantie- und offizielle Kulanzbedingungen verbessert. (Wie z.B. die Freigabe für Federgabeln mit größerer Einbauhöhe bei Mk 1-3 (130 -> 160 mm) oder eine geringere Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze bis Mk7 (15->12 cm))
Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass deine Dellen nicht schön, aber auch kein Sicherheitsrisiko sind.
Mein Mk8 hat ne richtig tiefe Schramme mitten auf dem Oberrohr, also genau im Blickbereich von einer der ersten Ausfahrten: Lenker drübergeschlagen und so am Baum hängen geblieben, dass Brems- und Schalthebel runtergedrückt worden waren und eine tiefe Spur gezogen haben.
Ist halt so, sind Gebrauchsgegenstände, die aber erstaunlich viel wegstecken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Februar 2012)

Neeeeeeeee, oder ?? 

Och Chris....  mein Beileid!
Ich würde sterben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Februar 2012)

Ach was, gibt schlimmeres!
Bin schon fast komplett drueber weg.


----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

Fertisch






Besten Dank an meinen Kollegen Flowbike,
der in gekonnter Bierruhe das Teil montiert hat


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Fertisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut geworden!
Und ausserdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zum stimmigen Aufbau, 301er sieht
man nur noch wenige mit Vorbauten >75mm...


----------



## botti (29. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Fertisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Farbe!
Was wiegt das Bike?
Wie lange ist der Vorbau? Meiner ist 120mm. Ist mir optisch zu lange, aber ist dabei sehr bequem. Warum sollte er kürzer sein?

LG
Botti


----------



## flowbike (29. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ..
> Besten Dank an meinen Kollegen Flowbike,
> der in gekonnter Bierruhe das Teil montiert hat


Aber gerne doch


----------



## tf-bikes.at (29. Februar 2012)

Nachdem die Galerie im Moment etwas dürftig versorgt wird (was ist los mit euch, noch alle im Winterschlaf?), will ich mal eines unserer neuen Testbikes zeigen. 
Mit einer sehr vernünftigen, gehobenen Ausstattung liegt es ohne Pedale in Gr. L mit 140/150mm Federweg bei 11,6kg, wird also bei ziemlich genau 12kg fahrfertig liegen. 
Die Änderungen (tieferes Tretlager, andere Winkel) fallen optisch und beim Draufsitzen sofort auf.

Freue mich schon auf viele schöne MK10-Aufbauten von euch!

lg,
thomas


----------



## pom (29. Februar 2012)

11,6 Kilo finde ich eine sehr gutes Gewicht, aber Fox kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike


----------



## biker-wug (29. Februar 2012)

Schick schick.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Februar 2012)

@Sarrois: Richtig schoen geworden!!!! Die Farbe kommt super! So kann der Rahmen wirken!

@tf:Sehr schoenes testbike! Die weisse Fox und vor allem die braunen Griffe! Bin erstaunt wie gut die aussehen! Braun schraubt man sich ja nicht unbedingt gern ans Bike, sieht aber echt Spitze aus! Da gehoert fast noch ein gleichfarbiger Sattel drauf!

Der braune elox Rahmen im Hintergrund ist ja auch mal supergeil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Super Farbe!
> Was wiegt das Bike?
> Wie lange ist der Vorbau? Meiner ist 120mm. Ist mir optisch zu lange, aber ist dabei sehr bequem. Warum sollte er kürzer sein?
> 
> ...


 
Das Bike wiegt 12,99kg
Ziel ist mit Reverb 13,0kg

Der Vorbau ist 90mm, sieht aber auf dem Bild verdammt land aus
Heut fahr ich mal ne kurze Runde und glotz wie das geht


----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

pom schrieb:


> 11,6 Kilo finde ich eine sehr gutes Gewicht, aber Fox kommt mir nicht mehr ans Bike


 
Geiles Bike
Aber Fox würde ich auch keine nehmen und mit den Reifen würde ich mich nur auf den Neckarradweg trauen :duckundwegrenn:


----------



## pom (29. Februar 2012)

> Geiles Bike
> Aber Fox würde ich auch keine nehmen und mit den Reifen würde ich mich nur auf den Neckarradweg trauen :duckundwegrenn:



Doppelter Preis nur weil Fox drauf steht 
Naja, die Reifen ignoriere ich immer...


----------



## Helium (29. Februar 2012)

Eeeeeennnnndlich mal ein fertig aufgebautes, einsatzfähiges MK10.

Irgendwie kamen die Posts von den Aufbauten bei MK1-9,601&901 immer schneller, also ranklotzen Ihr MK10 Besitzer da draussen........


----------



## Schreiner (29. Februar 2012)

Hast du nicht ein halbes Jahr gebraucht bis ein Bild vom 601 kam, also immer schön den Ball flach halten


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

du hast Zeit zum posten?
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (29. Februar 2012)

Helium schrieb:


> Eeeeeennnnndlich mal ein fertig aufgebautes, einsatzfähiges MK10.
> 
> Irgendwie kamen die Posts von den Aufbauten bei MK1-9,601&901 immer schneller, also ranklotzen Ihr MK10 Besitzer da draussen........



Meins ist am Wochenende fertig... heute ist die Versandbestätigung der vorerst letzten Teile gekommen


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. Februar 2012)

Sind wir hier im Chat oder wo?
Da werden verbeulte und gebrochene Scotts gezeigt usw..., wo soll das noch hinführen?
Bilder und Themenbezogenes bitte, den Rest wo anders 

Ständig freue ich mich auf Bilder vom MK10, wenn im Kontrollzentrum zu sehen ist,
dass es hier neue Beiträge gibt, und dann doch nix neues...


----------



## botti (29. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt 12,99kg
> Ziel ist mit Reverb 13,0kg
> 
> Der Vorbau ist 90mm, sieht aber auf dem Bild verdammt land aus
> Heut fahr ich mal ne kurze Runde und glotz wie das geht



Hi! 
Ich bin heute auch gefahren. Hatte aber nicht das Gefühl dass mein Vorbau mit 120mm zu lange ist. Wenn er kürzer wäre hätte ich Überschlagsgefühle.

LG
Botti


----------



## Helium (29. Februar 2012)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hast du nicht ein halbes Jahr gebraucht bis ein Bild vom 601 kam, also immer schön den Ball flach halten



Provoziere mich nicht...

hier bin ich aber sicher der erste, das 301 MK29


----------



## knicksiknacksi (29. Februar 2012)

wohl eher ein MK69...


----------



## mokka_ (29. Februar 2012)

positiv oder negativ?? wobei mich mehr das fahren als das draufsitzen sowie die optik interessieren würden fahrberichte!!


Die Änderungen (tieferes Tretlager, andere Winkel) fallen optisch und beim Draufsitzen sofort auf.



lg,
thomas











[/quote]


----------



## tf-bikes.at (29. Februar 2012)

mokka_ schrieb:


> positiv oder negativ?? wobei mich mehr das fahren als das draufsitzen sowie die optik interessieren würden fahrberichte!!



Nene, dass lass ich mal lieber, dass ich hier meine persönlichen Fahreindrücke zum Besten gebe. 
Habe keine Lust auf lange Diskussionen im Forum, die leider zumeist zu Nichts führen, außer einer veritablen Streiterei. Wie ich immer sage: am Besten Testen!!!

Schönen Abend, 
thomas


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Februar 2012)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Nene, dass lass ich mal lieber, dass ich hier meine persönlichen Fahreindrücke zum Besten gebe.
> Habe keine Lust auf lange Diskussionen im Forum, die leider zumeist zu Nichts führen, außer einer veritablen Streiterei. Wie ich immer sage: am Besten Testen!!!
> 
> Schönen Abend,
> thomas



Mmmh! Das klingt fast als waeren diese von Deiner Sicht aus eher negativ, aber, wenn Du nichts schreiben willst, ist's ok.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. Februar 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Mmmh! Das klingt fast als waeren diese von Deiner Sicht aus eher negativ, aber, wenn Du nichts schreiben willst, ist's ok.


 
Genau das meint er vermutlich: selbst wenn nichts geschrieben wird,wirds noch negativ ausgelegt.... geht nix über selbst Probefahren!


----------



## nochi (29. Februar 2012)

beim tieferen tretlager und anderen winkel kommt es glaub auch ganz stark drauf an was für nem einsatzzweck der aufbau dient .. bergab-fraktion wird ne andere Meinung haben wie die langstreckenstrampler ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tf-bikes.at (29. Februar 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Genau das meint er vermutlich: selbst wenn nichts geschrieben wird,wirds noch negativ ausgelegt.... geht nix über selbst Probefahren!



Danke, hast mir Tipparbeit erspart 

Stellt euch vor, ich würde was Positives schreiben ....


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Februar 2012)

Wie wärs denn fürs erste mit Mk9 und Mk10 Vorderrad an Vorderrad, dass sich der geneigte Fabulierer das Seinige zusammenreimt?


----------



## der-gute (29. Februar 2012)

warum kann der Importeur für Austria nicht die Geodaten veröffentlichen?

gibts da irgend einen Grund?

dürfen sich LV-Fahrer keine eigene Meinung zu bilden?

gehts nur um Erstkäufer, die den Unterschied zum MK9 auf dem Papier nicht erkennen?

komische Einstellung...aber vielleicht weiss es doch wirklich noch keiner genau ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum kann der Importeur für Austria nicht die Geodaten veröffentlichen?
> 
> gibts da irgend einen Grund?
> 
> ...


Hier gibts bestimmt schon jede menge ,die ein MK10 fahren.Das Problem wird sein ,das sie vieleicht vorher noch kein Liteville gefahren sind und deshalb den Unterschied vom Fahrwerk nicht beschreiben können.Und den Unterschied zu MK 8-9 werden auch nur die richtigen Freaks bemerken die die wirklich alles mit dem Bike geben ,und den Federweg auch bis zum Ende nutzen.Gruss


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2012)

es geht um die Geo!


----------



## Helium (1. März 2012)

Mach doch keinen Aufstand, du hast doch mit der Fanes eh dein Ideal-Bike gefunden, also warum künstlich aufregen.


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> warum kann der Importeur für Austria nicht die Geodaten veröffentlichen?
> 
> gibts da irgend einen Grund?
> 
> ...



Geht mir genauso!
Karten (Geo-Daten) auf den Tisch und das Thema ist durch ...

So viel Geheimhaltung fördert nur Spekulationen und macht möglicherweise sogar Misstrauisch.
Bei mir ruft es zumindest Unverständnis hervor.


----------



## Harry. (1. März 2012)

Das Mk10 fährt sich auf jeden Fall super und viel besser als alles andere was es bisher gab! 

Sonst könnte man sich ja gleich so einen ollen Mk9 für 400,- EUR günstiger holen:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-mit-DT-Swiss-SSD-212-L---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## Giovanni1 (1. März 2012)

mtbdriver01 schrieb:


> Updates: Revelation wc rct3, reverb, floathing rotors und continental mountainking 2.4 protection reifen.
> 
> 12.7kg.


 
Geiles Rad, aber es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als diese Teleskopstützen, wenn große Fahrer auf den Bikes unterwegs sind. Das sieht echt grauslig aus, so praktisch die Teleskopstützen sein mögen.
Und das gilt nicht nur für Liteville...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. März 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Geiles Rad, aber es gibt nichts Schlimmeres als diese Teleskopstützen, wenn große Fahrer auf den Bikes unterwegs sind. Das sieht echt grauslig aus, so praktisch die Teleskopstützen sein mögen.
> Und das gilt nicht nur für Liteville...



da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen! (selber 190 groß...)


----------



## der-gute (1. März 2012)

Helium schrieb:


> Mach doch keinen Aufstand, du hast doch mit der Fanes eh dein Ideal-Bike gefunden, also warum künstlich aufregen.



ja genau...aus dem Grund wechselst du ja auch so selten die Bikes...


mich interessiert das MK10
wobei ich mein Interesse nicht vor Dir rechtfertigen muss

ich will die Geo kennen, warum darf man das nicht?

ich verstehe LV nicht, ich verstehe grosse LV Händler nicht und Dein Fanboy-Gehabe verstehe ich auch nicht.

Die konkrete Geometrie gehört veröffentlicht,
damit man sich mehr freuen kann,
oder eben vielleicht doch noch weiter sucht.

An was es in diesem Fall liegt, kann ich nicht verstehen?

was sagte der Thomas von tf-bikes...damit man sich nicht darüber das Maul zerreisst? ich glaube, das man sich dieser Diskussion stellen sollte.
Vor allem, wenn man immer und immer wieder vom besten Bike der Welt spricht.

wo gabs das denn schon mal, das Rahmen verkauft werden, von denen nicht mal die endgültige Geo bekannt ist. Typisch LV, darauf kommt es ja nicht an...

aber was erklär ich mich hier...interessiert dich doch sowieso nicht.

mich interessiert dafür die Geometrie eines MK10 XL in 140 und 160 mm mit 545 Gabeleinbauhöhe. Bitte - Danke.

PS: wobei ich bestimmt gar keinen Rahmen von LV mehr kaufen darf...


----------



## p00nage (1. März 2012)

Was bringen dir die ganzen Zahlen, fahr eins probe und mach dir dein eigenes Bild. Genau die Aussage kam auf von TF, egal was er sagt es wird ihm immer negativ ausgelegt.


----------



## MichiP (1. März 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was bringen dir die ganzen Zahlen, fahr eins probe und mach dir dein eigenes Bild. Genau die Aussage kam auf von TF, egal was er sagt es wird ihm immer negativ ausgelegt.


----------



## rallleb (1. März 2012)

Hier 1° flacher, da 1° steiler, Kurbel bißchen tiefer.
Das war's reicht doch, oder?
Habe eben mit einem Freund Tel der überhaupt kein L/S Freund ist.
Er sagte " irgendwie fährt's doch richtig gut" (Wobbi's MK10)
Gruß Ralf


----------



## HTWolfi (1. März 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was bringen dir die ganzen Zahlen, fahr eins probe und mach dir dein eigenes Bild. Genau die Aussage kam auf von TF, egal was er sagt es wird ihm immer negativ ausgelegt.



Wenn du die Zahlen nicht interpretieren kannst, dann muss dies doch nicht automatisch auch bei anderen Leuten so sein.
Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (1. März 2012)

Klar kann man Zahlen grob abschätzen, mehr aber auch nicht, vor allem wenn sich nicht nur 1 Wert ändert sondern mehrere.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ...*
> PS: wobei ich bestimmt gar keinen Rahmen von LV mehr kaufen darf..*.



Doch, ist schon fest eingeplant  ich brauch doch in drei Jahren wieder einen neuen !

Bild folgt bald, sorry für OT -





leider hab ich noch keine Stütze, weil Reverb darf ich ja nicht, und ausserdem wiegt meine Lyrik Air 2312gramm -da könnte der Aufbau dran scheitern .
Mal sehen ob ich den Swinger X4 vom Nerve einbaue.

Nach den Zahlen und der Geo dürfte es eh nicht fahren.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (1. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> j
> 
> was sagte der Thomas von tf-bikes...damit man sich nicht darüber das Maul zerreisst? ich glaube, das man sich dieser Diskussion stellen sollte.
> Vor allem, wenn man immer und immer wieder vom besten Bike der Welt spricht.



Moment, diese Büchse wurde von Leuten aufgemacht die nun in anderen Foren trommeln.


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. März 2012)

sammal, @dergute, was haste denn gemacht - als ich zuletzt vermehrt hier aktiv war, warste noch LV-Fahrer - unzufrieden geworden? (neutral interessehalber gefragt!)


----------



## Elztalbiker (2. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> sammal, @dergute, was haste denn gemacht - als ich zuletzt vermehrt hier aktiv war, warste noch LV-Fahrer - unzufrieden geworden? (neutral interessehalber gefragt!)



Ist mir auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen.


----------



## röma (2. März 2012)

Schöner Lenker 
Kettenführung und Socke  



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Doch, ist schon fest eingeplant  ich brauch doch in drei Jahren wieder einen neuen !
> 
> Bild folgt bald, sorry für OT -
> 
> ...


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> sammal, @dergute, was haste denn gemacht - als ich zuletzt vermehrt hier aktiv war, warste noch LV-Fahrer - unzufrieden geworden? (neutral interessehalber gefragt!)



mein 901 hat mir eigentlich nie gepasst
mein 301 war toll, ich hatte viel spass damit.
dann kam er upgrade hinterbau und diverse service des DT Federbeins
dazukam noch mein Fanes ins Haus und die Erkenntnis,
das Hardtailfahren auch viel Spass macht.

und so war dann das 301MK3 übrig und wurde nicht mehr bewegt.
daher hab ich es verkauft...und jetzt interessiere ich ich für das MK10,
so wie jeder, der ein Gutes Bike sucht.

soweit, so gut.

leider finde ich es sonderbar/kindisch/unwürdig,
das zu einem eigentlich komplett neuen Bike
keine Geodaten veröffentlicht werden.

neues Federbein, neue Winkel...
klar kann man das alles testen und für gut oder unpassend befinden.
aber ein 301 ist so ein versatiles Bike,
da fährt man auch mal den 140er Hinterbau mit 170er Gabel.
passt das denn noch, fragt man sich?

prinzipiell stört mich einfach diese intransparente Art.
Das erinnert mich an Planwirtschaft.
Die einen wissen bescheid, die anderen dürfen es nur benutzen.

klar ist am Ende das Fahrgefühl entscheidend...
aber wir sind doch keine unmündigen zwölfjährigen Mädchen.

ich habe leider noch kein konkurrenzfähiges Bike zum 301 gefunden
entweder sind die anderen zu schwer, zu weich, zu systemintegriert oder einfach nicht gut genug.
daher interessiere ich mich weiter für das 301 und wundere mich eben Jahr für Jahr mehr...


----------



## Toolkid (2. März 2012)

Jupp, der Informationsfluss von LV zumindest auf der HP lässt zu wünschen übrig. Wo andere Hersteller schon Monate vor Verfügbarkeit neuer Produkt selbige bewerben, wird bei LV eher nachgereicht. Kann man leider nix machen.


----------



## hands diamond (2. März 2012)

als liteville transparent war und produkte angekündigt hat bevor sie mit der entwicklung begonnen haben war's aber auch nicht recht. 
das gleiche gilt für die liteville-fahrer. wenn sie schreiben wie begeistert sie von ihrem neuen rad sind, sind sie fanboys. werden dann keine subjektiven fahreindrücke mehr gepostet, beschwert man sich auch wieder.

dabei könnte es SO einfach sein, insbesondere im liteville-forum. liteville müsste nur an genau dem tag ein neues mk ankündigen an dem man sich entscheidet, einen neuen rahmen zu kaufen. der rahmen müsste dann genau an dem tag geliefert werden, an dem man die kröten zusammen hat. zwischen den rahmenkäufen darfs aber keine weiteren updates geben, weil man sonst nicht mehr das beste bike der welt hätte. und lieferengpässe sind bis auf den eigenen rahmen auch wünschenswert, um den wiederverkaufswert im bikemarkt hoch zu halten.

ich bin auch wirklich sehr gespannt auf die geo daten. aber ein stück weit finde ich es auch sympathisch dass l&s jetzt einen auf bockig macht.


----------



## Mr. Terror (2. März 2012)

Die Geodaten stehen jetzt auf der Homepage.

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (2. März 2012)




----------



## thetourist (2. März 2012)

Oh je, jetzt geht's gleich los...


----------



## .t1mo (2. März 2012)

Dann hat die BIKE sich wohl mal wieder vertan oder die Tretlagerhöhe falsch gemessen


----------



## der-gute (2. März 2012)

sehr interessant sind die unten stehenden Punkte

- 34.9 Sattelstütze, Mindesteinstecktiefe 140 mm

das is mal ne tolle Nachricht.


----------



## echtorg (2. März 2012)

hatt wer die geo tabelle vom mk9 zum vergleichen?
mfg


----------



## hands diamond (2. März 2012)

Cool. Oberrohr S müsste denke ich 569 sein anstelle von 589.


----------



## Tobi555 (2. März 2012)

Wäre das jetzt nicht was für den Thread "Liteville 301 MK10" ?


----------



## Jimmy82 (2. März 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> hatt wer die geo tabelle vom mk9 zum vergleichen?
> mfg



http://www.liteville.de/s/22_30/icms_htlib/pdf_download/Rahmengroessen_301_Mk9.pdf


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2012)

..und hat wer die Tabelle vom Mk3 zum Vergleichen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (2. März 2012)

@dergute

vielen dank für die kurze zusammenfassung 

ich hab auch mein mk7 und bin eigentlich echt happy mit 160er VAN und 130 hinten. Bin gespannt wie der Wechsel wird - neben der Federweg schon heftig.

IN gut zwei Wochen wirds soweit sein - werde dann mal meine ersten Eindrücke ausm schwarzen walde berichten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

@der gute:
Aber der Sitzwinkel ist beim MK10 auch wieder in der Tabelle gemogelt!
(Hast du sicher schon gemerkt)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ..und hat wer die Tabelle vom Mk3 zum Vergleichen?



ANHANG!

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann ist wohl nun ein Marathonaufbau beim MK10 nicht mehr moeglich. Winkel zu flach.
Hier uebrigens noch ne nuetzliche Seite wegen Gabeleinbauhoehen.

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/technik/einbauhoehe.html


----------



## hardflipper (2. März 2012)

Jo, Marathonaufbau war schon ab MK8 und bei großen Größen fragwürdig...

Für mich gibt es Liteville seit MK7 schon nicht mehr - Schade. Müsste halt ein "201" her.


----------



## berkel (2. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann ist wohl nun ein Marathonaufbau beim MK10 nicht mehr moeglich. Winkel zu flach.


Mein Trailbike hat auch einen 66,5° LW und es klettert auch ohne abgesenkte Gabel hervorragend. Gutes Kletterverhalten beim Fahren im Sitzen kommt von einem steilen Sitzwinkel und langem Hinterbau. Der LW ist da eher nebensächlich.

Mit der MK10 Geometrie wäre das 301 für mich auch wieder interessant.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. März 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> Mein Trailbike hat auch einen 66,5° LW und es klettert auch ohne abgesenkte Gabel hervorragend. Gutes Kletterverhalten beim Fahren im Sitzen kommt von einem steilen Sitzwinkel und langem Hinterbau. Der LW ist da eher nebensächlich.
> 
> Mit der MK10 Geometrie wäre das 301 für mich auch wieder interessant.



Ha! Wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht!

Kann es dann aber sein, dass der flache Winkel trotzdem das MK10 fuer Marathonisti uninteressant macht, weil es sich dann nicht mehr so agil durch den trail fetzen laesst, oder koennte man das dann wieder mit einem kurzen Vorbau ausgleichen und somit "direkter","agiler" machen!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Dann hat die BIKE sich wohl mal wieder vertan oder die Tretlagerhöhe falsch gemessen



Die Tretlagerhöhe so anzugeben ist nonsen. Das hängt doch sehr vom Reifen ab. Man sollte die Differenz zwischen Tretlager und Achsen angeben.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ha! Wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht!
> 
> Kann es dann aber sein, dass der flache Winkel trotzdem das MK10 fuer Marathonisti uninteressant macht, weil es sich dann nicht mehr so agil durch den trail fetzen laesst, oder koennte man das dann wieder mit einem kurzen Vorbau ausgleichen und somit "direkter","agiler" machen!?!?!?



Damit kannst du noch agiler über die Trails fetzen...lediglich beim "Stolperbiken" wirds ungewohnter.

G.


----------



## berkel (2. März 2012)

@dogdaysunrise
Ich will nicht sagen, dass ein steilerer LW für den XC/Marathoneinsatz nicht geeigneter wäre, aber ein agiles oder träges Lenkverhalten ist auch Gewöhnungssache.
Ich fahre an meinem Trailbike einen 50mm Vorbau mit 750mm Lenker und finde es damit nicht träge bzw. mag die stabilere Lenkung bei steilen oder schnellen Abfahrten. Mir fallen auch wenig Trailabschnitte ein die einen Slalomcharakter haben. Entweder hat man normale Kurvenradien wo man das Rad reinlegt und nicht lenkt, oder Spitzkehren wo man so langsam ist, dass es keinen Unterschied macht.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2012)

berkel schrieb:


> ..Mir fallen auch wenig Trailabschnitte ein die einen Slalomcharakter haben. Entweder hat man normale Kurvenradien wo man das Rad reinlegt und nicht lenkt, oder Spitzkehren wo man so langsam ist, dass es keinen Unterschied macht.



Oder man fährt einfach gerad durch die Spitzkehren des LP12 ohne zu lenken durch, weil der flache Lenkwinkel im steilen Gelände so viel Vertrauen gibt....

Gibts hier auch mal Bilder zu sehen oder soll ich mein Canyon fotografieren?

@dogday: danke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2012)

Ein flacher Winkel führt irgendwann unweigerlich zum abkippen der Lenkung.
Daher muss der Lenkwinkel nicht unbedingt ultaflach sein.

Unter 66 Grad beginnt es zu kippen, egal welches Bike.
Das "übertüncht" man zwar mit kurzen Vorbauten und breiten Lenkern, es kippt aber trotzdem.


----------



## tom194 (2. März 2012)

möchte mein MK7 frisch heute aufgebaut mal hier posten




hoffe es gefällt


----------



## tom194 (2. März 2012)

noch 2 Bilder


----------



## frogbite (2. März 2012)

Weiß ist sonst nicht mein Ding. In Deiner Mischung schaut es aber gut aus. Aufbau als leichtes AM? Gewicht?

Gruß
F.B.


----------



## tom194 (2. März 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Weiß ist sonst nicht mein Ding. In Deiner Mischung schaut es aber gut aus. Aufbau als leichtes AM? Gewicht?
> 
> Gruß
> F.B.




Ja soll ein ALL M. sein habs eben mal mit der Hängewaage gewogen und die zeigt 11,8 kg an liegt bestimmt viel an den Laufrädern die wiegen gerade mal 1350 g und schön das es gefällt

gruss Tom


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. März 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> möchte mein MK7 frisch heute aufgebaut mal hier posten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup! Tut es, sehr schoen und hat es verdient nochmal hier zitiert zu werden, damit das Schmuckstueck nicht auf der letzten Page untergeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (3. März 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, Tom


----------



## Zoda (3. März 2012)

11,8 echt jetz? was sind das für reifen, die sehen reichlich dünn aus... Ist das ne Talas 32 oder 36? was für naben hast du an den LR verwendet?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

All Mountain & RocketRon?
Na ja, vielleicht für die Waage was........


----------



## tom194 (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> All Mountain & RocketRon?
> Na ja, vielleicht für die Waage was........


Ja sind noch nicht die Final Reifen kommen Fat Albert drauf habe den Laufradsatz auf meinem Nerve gehabt habe die DT Swiss Nabe hinten auf X12 umgebaut und vorne eine 240s  Fifteen eingespeicht


----------



## tom194 (3. März 2012)

Zoda schrieb:


> 11,8 echt jetz? was sind das für reifen, die sehen reichlich dünn aus... Ist das ne Talas 32 oder 36? was für naben hast du an den LR verwendet?


Ist ne 32 Talas und die Rocket Ron 2,25 wiegen nur 465 g  die werden aber durch Fat Albert getauscht und es sind 240s Center Naben vorne eine Fifteen




griuss Tom


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> die Rocket Ron 2,25 wiegen nur 465 g  die werden aber durch Fat Albert getauscht



dann kommst du auch über 12kg


----------



## walter021 (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ein flacher Winkel führt irgendwann unweigerlich zum abkippen der Lenkung.
> Daher muss der Lenkwinkel nicht unbedingt ultaflach sein.
> 
> Unter 66 Grad beginnt es zu kippen, egal welches Bike.
> Das "übertüncht" man zwar mit kurzen Vorbauten und breiten Lenkern, es kippt aber trotzdem.


 
bitte nochmals für begriffstutzige erklären

was meinst du mit kippen?
und wieso genau 66°?


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. März 2012)

kippen heisst, dass du, wenn du z.b. bei einer spitzkehre den lenker stark einschlägst die fahrbewegung unterbrochen wird und du augenblicklich stehen bleibst - < so würde ich das verstehen


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> bitte nochmals für begriffstutzige erklären
> 
> was meinst du mit kippen?
> und wieso genau 66°?



Wenn man den Lenker bei einem Lenkwinkel von 0° um 90° dreht, liegt das Vorderrad flach auf dem Boden.
Bei einem Lenkwinkel von 90° verändert sich garnichts und das Vorderrad bleibt senkrecht.
Irgendwo dazwischen liegt ein Ideal. 
Für Peter Fondas Captain America-Chopper war dies Ideal sicher anders als für ein Marathonfully.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> bitte nochmals für begriffstutzige erklären
> 
> was meinst du mit kippen?
> und wieso genau 66°?



Wie schon angedeutet, lenkt das Biuke ab einem gewissen Lenkereinschlag von selbst weiter ein.
Merkt man am deutlichsten, wenn man freihändig berauf fährt.

So als hätte man seine alte Gabel gegen eine deutlich längere getauscht.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie schon angedeutet, lenkt das Biuke ab einem gewissen Lenkereinschlag von selbst weiter ein.
> Merkt man am deutlichsten, wenn man freihändig berauf fährt.
> 
> So als hätte man seine alte Gabel gegen eine deutlich längere getauscht.



Ich hatte aber mit meinem LV 301 eigentlich nicht vor, freihändig bergauf zu fahren.
Ausserdem kommt man bergauf ja tiefer in den Sag und die Gabel federt ganz aus, das verändert ja alles noch mehr. 

Wenn dieser dämliche FSA orbit-E nicht bald in der Post ist, wird das nie was mit dem Radl...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn dieser dämliche FSA orbit-E nicht bald in der Post ist, wird das nie was mit dem Radl...


was willst du bei einem (aktuellen) LV mit einem Fremd Steuersatz ?


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2012)

vielleicht hat er ja ein MK3 mit Upgrade Kit?


ein-zwei Seiten bevor sagt er es...


----------



## Pittus (3. März 2012)

Augen auf  sieht zwar neu aus, ist aber < = MK7

Pitt


----------



## botti (3. März 2012)

Zum MK 10,
mir ist nicht klar warum das MK 10 einen FOX Dämpfer hat. Ich hatte vor dem LV301 MK9 ein Scott Genius 10 mit Fox Dämpfer und war endlich froh, nach einer Testfahrt mit LV, dass der DT-Swiss Dämpfer nicht so sensibel reagiert und deshalb beim Beschleunigen kaum wippt. Endlich ein Rad bei dem man nicht dauernd am Dämpfer herumschalten muss und sich ganz auf Fahren konzentrieren kann. Und jetzt beim MK10 soll es wieder mehr zum Wippen neigen, was für ein Graus.

LG
Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (3. März 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Ja soll ein ALL M. sein habs eben mal mit der Hängewaage gewogen und die zeigt 11,8 kg an liegt bestimmt viel an den Laufrädern die wiegen gerade mal 1350 g und schön das es gefällt
> 
> gruss Tom



Nein!
Das liegt an den leichten Reifen!

LG
Botti


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. März 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Zum MK 10,
> mir ist nicht klar warum das MK 10 einen FOX Dämpfer hat.


weil Hintz & Kuntz nach dem Fox gebrüllt hat !
und Kuntz & Hintz den DT schei$$e fand....
dann gab es wohl mit einigen Chargen des DT Probleme (starker Abrieb der Kolbenstange, schlechte bis keine Dämpfung, usw.) und DT kann wohl in dem Bereich wo sich das 301 mittlerweile bewegt (200mm Einbaulänge, AM bis Enduro) nicht wirklich was an aktueller/neuer/standhafter Technik liefern
und da LV im 601 (901) auch Fox verbaut, werden sie nun über die notwendigen Stückzahlen (Umsatz) kommen, die Fox für ein "angepasstes" Setup benötigt (haben will)
Zudem ist Fox bekannt dafür die Endkunden im Aftermarket kräftig abzurippen während sie bei den OEM Kunden Schweinepreise machen um die Konkurrenz auszustechen. 
so rein optisch ist (IMHO) das Kaschima Dingens jedenfalls nicht schön, wenn er denn funktioniert ist ja gut. Von oben sieht man ihn nicht


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. März 2012)

Wer ein 301 will das eher straffer ist, der muss ja nur zum MK 8/9 greifen...

Ich würd mich freuen wenns MK10 bergab plüschiger wird, auch wenn ich dadurch bergauf evtl.etwas mehr wippen hab.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

Warum soll das Bike mir dem anderen Dämpfer mehr wippen?


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. März 2012)

Also wenn ich das aus dem Test richtig rausgelesen oder verstanden hab, soll das MK10
wegen Kashimabeschichtung und jetzt alles mit Nadellager bergauf etwas mehr wippen....wie gesagt laut Test aus der Mountainbike


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2012)

Na ja, mich würde das freuen.
Zum einen stört es mich nicht, zum anderen muss man sich nur zwischen die Beine greifen und den Pin umlegen.

Dafür funzt der Hinterbau dann aber bergab.


----------



## Rüssel__ (3. März 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Na ja, mich würde das freuen.
> Zum einen stört es mich nicht, zum anderen muss man sich nur zwischen die Beine greifen und den Pin umlegen.
> 
> Dafür funzt der Hinterbau dann aber bergab.



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen 

Mir ist´s bergab auch viel wichtiger.....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. März 2012)

krasse Bilder hier in der Galerie...


----------



## botti (3. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> weil Hintz & Kuntz nach dem Fox gebrüllt hat !
> und Kuntz & Hintz den DT schei$$e fand....
> dann gab es wohl mit einigen Chargen des DT Probleme (starker Abrieb der Kolbenstange, schlechte bis keine Dämpfung, usw.) und DT kann wohl in dem Bereich wo sich das 301 mittlerweile bewegt (200mm Einbaulänge, AM bis Enduro) nicht wirklich was an aktueller/neuer/standhafter Technik liefern
> und da LV im 601 (901) auch Fox verbaut, werden sie nun über die notwendigen Stückzahlen (Umsatz) kommen, die Fox für ein "angepasstes" Setup benötigt (haben will)
> ...



Schade ,dass DT-Swiss die Probleme nicht beseitigt hat. Fox ist sicherlich gut. Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Ich habe mit meinem Swiss-Dämpfer bis jetzt kein Problem...Gott sei Dank!..
Bin auf mein LV sehr stolz. 
Frage: Ist die Kettenführung wichtig...sollte man die  haben?

LG

Botti


----------



## cubabluete (4. März 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Frage: Ist die Kettenführung wichtig...sollte man die  haben?
> 
> LG
> 
> Botti


 War auch meine Frage in einem anderen Fred. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es nur notwendig sei, wenn man Probleme mit abspringender Kette hat, sonst nicht unbedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (4. März 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Ja soll ein ALL M. sein habs eben mal mit der Hängewaage gewogen und die zeigt 11,8 kg an liegt bestimmt viel an den Laufrädern die wiegen gerade mal 1350 g und schön das es gefällt
> 
> gruss Tom


 
Unglaublich! Wie bist denn mit den crest auf 1350 gekommen. Dann dürfte man mit den hope pro 2 naben auch nicht viel darüber liegen?


----------



## cubabluete (4. März 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das aus dem Test richtig rausgelesen oder verstanden hab, soll das MK10
> wegen Kashimabeschichtung und jetzt alles mit Nadellager bergauf etwas mehr wippen....wie gesagt laut Test aus der Mountainbike


Entweder sperren bei rauffahren oder im offenen Modus auf plattform 1 belassen, dann hast berauf eine wippunterdrückung (sofern man nicht in den Wiegetritt geht) und bergab löst er trotzdem bei kleinen Schlägen schon aus. Das geht mit dem dt halt nicht.


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Entweder sperren bei rauffahren oder im offenen Modus auf plattform 1 belassen, dann hast berauf eine wippunterdrückung (sofern man nicht in den Wiegetritt geht) und bergab löst er trotzdem bei kleinen Schlägen schon aus. Das geht mit dem dt halt nicht.



Da hat man ja jede menge möglichkeiten.......

Zur Kefü: Die verhindert halt auch das Kettenschlagen.
Ich hab jetzt bei mir das XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk, vielleicht kann man dadurch auf die Kefü
komplett verzichten, mal schauen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2012)

ist ja ne Galerie.....

wir warten auf den neuen LRS....


----------



## cubabluete (4. März 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Da hat man ja jede menge möglichkeiten.......
> 
> Zur Kefü: Die verhindert halt auch das Kettenschlagen.
> Ich hab jetzt bei mir das XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk, vielleicht kann man dadurch auf die Kefü
> komplett verzichten, mal schauen.


 Aber einen zusätzlichen Kettenstrebenschutz braucht man trotzdem, oder?


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. März 2012)

naja - oben wirds dann dennoch weiterschlagen schätze ich.


----------



## walter021 (4. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Wie bist denn mit den crest auf 1350 gekommen. Dann dürfte man mit den hope pro 2 naben auch nicht viel darüber liegen?


 
mein crest LRS fürs 301 wiegt unter 1300g. gerade mit der crest kommt man recht locker unter 1350g


----------



## cubabluete (4. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> mein crest LRS fürs 301 wiegt unter 1300g. gerade mit der crest kommt man recht locker unter 1350g


 
Mit Crest + dt revo + alunippel + hope pro 2 evo
dachte ich mir, dass ich knapp über 1500 liegen werde.


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2012)

Hier mal meins in der seit 2 Stunden aktuellen Ausbaustufe. 





12,45 kg. 

Teile:
Liteville 301 MK5 S
Rock Shox Sektor RL Coil DP 150mm
DT Swiss SSD 212L
Syntace Superspin
Syntace SuperForce 90mm 31,8
Syntace Vector 31.8 Carbon 740mm
Shimano XT Bremse BR-M785 203/180 (vorne IceTech, hinten normal) 
SRAM X.9 Shifter
Syntace Screw-On Gripz Moto
Syntace P6
Selle Italia SLR Trans Am
Syntace Superlock
XTR FC-M970 mit Specialites TA 24/36 Kettenblättern
Shimano SM-BB90
Sixpack Skywalker
Shimano XT FD-M760 E-Type Umwerfer
Sram X.9 2010 Medium Schaltwerk
SRAM PG 990 RedWin 11-32
Continental Baron BC 2,3 Tubeless auf ZTRFlow / HopePro2 / Sapim CX-Ray
Continental Rubber Queen BC 2.2 Tubeless auf ZTRFlow / HopePro2 / Sapim CX-Ray
Bionicon C-Guide

Probefahrt wird die Tage sein wenn Ersatz für die gebrochene Schraube da ist. Geändert wird noch der Vorbau, da wird ein kürzerer Megaforce II dran kommen. Ob die Bionicon KeFü dranbleibt weiss ich noch nicht. 

Kritik bitte...jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (4. März 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Hier mal meins in der seit 2 Stunden aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bremsleitung der XT hinten hätte ich hinten herum verlegt, damit entfällt der Bogen.
Welche Naben hast drauf?


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2012)

Hinten rum ist bei den alten Rahmen mit IS Bremsaufnahmen auch nicht so toll zu lösen. So gefällt es mir besser. Hab da auch keine Löcher für Kabelbinder. Bohren will ich nicht. Naben sind Hope Pro II.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. März 2012)

Geiles 301! Viel Spass damit! Ich hab auch hinten IS und habe mich dann fuer die Schlaufenversion entschieden.
Wenn ich mal Entluefte werde ich ein Loch Bohren und dann die Kabelbinderversion machen, die sieht einfach am schoensten aus.

@Bjoern: Da hast Du schoen mit der Kamera gespielt und bikeporn geschossen!


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2012)

@dogdaysunrise, hatte deine Leitungsverlegung schon auf den Bildern gesehen und auch ausprobiert, gefiel mir aber nicht so.


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2012)

Nachtrag zu den Reifen, es handelt sich nicht um Tubeless Mäntel! Ist schlecht formuliert vom Besitzer... ;-)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. März 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> @dogdaysunrise, hatte deine Leitungsverlegung schon auf den Bildern gesehen und auch ausprobiert, gefiel mir aber nicht so.


 
Ja, schoen ist was andres!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (4. März 2012)

Müssen uns wohl doch ein Aktuelleres kaufen...


----------



## jammerlappen (4. März 2012)

Wie isn Dein Gewicht und welche Feder haste in der Sektor verbaut?


----------



## thetourist (4. März 2012)

Das ist wahrscheinlich die Standardfeder drin, meines Wissens die Medium. Ich hab so 82kg ohne alles.


----------



## Shughart (5. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Mit Crest + dt revo + alunippel + hope pro 2 evo
> dachte ich mir, dass ich knapp über 1500 liegen werde.



hm also hab mal spontan in der Galerie vom Light-Wolf geschaut und da war die leichteste Hope Pro 2/Crest Kombi LRS bei 1470g
Diese war jedoch mit Sapim CX-Ray und Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel...

Denke wenn man mit ner Crest unter 1400 bzw. 1350g möchte muss man m.M.n. Acros oder Tune Naben verwenden.


----------



## echtorg (6. März 2012)

mahlzeit 

teilumbau vom 301 fertig

lyrik 2-step umgebaut auf solair (178mm gemessen) vorne ist der ardent runtergekommen und ein minion 2,5" 3c raufgekommen
die waage hatt jetzt 13,15 kilo angezeigt ohne luft im vorderreifen gg

lg


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. März 2012)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein Foto ,mit neuer XT Kurbel in schwarz.
Gruss


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. März 2012)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein Foto ,mit neuer XT Kurbel in schwarz.
Gruss.


----------



## Mozart-only (6. März 2012)

Shughart schrieb:


> hm also hab mal spontan in der Galerie vom Light-Wolf geschaut und da war die leichteste Hope Pro 2/Crest Kombi LRS bei 1470g
> Diese war jedoch mit Sapim CX-Ray und Sapim Polyax Alu Nippel...
> 
> Denke wenn man mit ner Crest unter 1400 bzw. 1350g möchte muss man m.M.n. Acros oder Tune Naben verwenden.



Mein LR Satz mit CX-RAY und Polyax ...

Dt Swiss 240 Crest Front 20mm mit NoTubes Felgenband	666g
Dt Swiss 240 Crest Rear x12 mit NoTubes Felgenband	        748g

machen 1414g statt den versprochenen 1350g  

ist aber ein eine tolles Sache mit leichte Gummis geht das ab


----------



## bikandy (6. März 2012)

Damit es hier mehr Bilder zu sehen gibt:







MK9 M (183cm Körpergröße)
12,5kg wie auf dem Bild
XTR-Ausstattung
LRS: Flow/CX-Ray/Tune King-Kong/Tubeless
Pedale: Sixpack Skywalker


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. März 2012)

bikandy schrieb:


> MK9 M (183cm Körpergröße)



Kannst Du unmoeglich so fahren! Viel zu klein!
....just kidding......

Sehr schoen, gerade mit dem Rot und so langsam gefallen mir die Raw Aufbauten immer mehr!

Welche Huelse hast Du, suche naemlich nach einer, weil ich wohl auch so ne Stuetze brauche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (6. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Kannst Du unmoeglich so fahren! Viel zu klein!
> ....just kidding......



Wer sagt das?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. März 2012)

Niemand, vergiss es, war nur ein bloeder Witz von mir, weil manche ab 183 L oder gar XL empfehlen. Lassen wir das.....


----------



## bikandy (6. März 2012)

Also L lasse ich mir ja gefallen (hatte ich auch überlegt...), aber XL???
Hülse ist übrigens eine Eigenanfertigung...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. März 2012)

Wie gesagt lassen wir's, man kann schlecht ne Rahmengroesse empfehlen, der Person und seinen Vorlieben muss es passen und Du hast Dir bestimmt M nicht ohne Grund ausgesucht.
Egal.

Eigenanfertigung? Drehbank Zugriff, nehme ich mal an. Gut gemacht!
Tolles Bike!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2012)

Nur mal so zum Thema Rahmengröße: 
Hotline heute: "XL bei SL 99 - das geht nicht. Wozu bauen wir XXL?"
Und immer schön die Sattelstütze bis mindestens OK Oberrohr einstecken! Das gilt auch für Hülsen!

Ich find ja silber raw schicker als schwarz. 
Warum dreht ihr die Griffe so nach vorn, müssen die so? Mich hat das immer gestört, wenn die so vorn diesen Buckel haben.


----------



## lmart1n (6. März 2012)

Größen sind schwierig, ich fahre mit 10cm weniger (173cm) auch ein "M" mit fast der selben Sattelposition wie bikandy, eher noch ein Stück höher, aber einen kürzeren Vorbau (60mm) und überlege noch auf 45mm zu gehen.

Das "S" war mir zu klein... absolut unwohl gefühlt...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum Thema Rahmengröße:
> Hotline heute: "XL bei SL 99 - das geht nicht. Wozu bauen wir XXL?"
> Und immer schön die Sattelstütze bis mindestens OK Oberrohr einstecken! Das gilt auch für Hülsen!
> 
> ...



Naja, da wir nun wieder dabei sind....
Bei 99 finde ich geht XL noch, haengt vom Fahrer ab.
Kategorisch faellt er in die XXL Klasse.


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2012)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Größen sind schwierig, ich fahre mit 10cm weniger (173cm) auch ein "M" mit fast der selben Sattelposition wie bikandy, eher noch ein Stück höher, aber einen kürzeren Vorbau (60mm) und überlege noch auf 45mm zu gehen.
> 
> Das "S" war mir zu klein... absolut unwohl gefühlt...


 
Denk ich mir, dass dir das genau passt.
Ich hol mir bei 173 auch das M.
Bin schon auf einem mk9 in L mit 45 vorbau gesessen und es war durchaus OK, aber wär auf die dauer schon etwas zu groß.
Könnt mir nicht vorstellen bei 183 ein M zu fahren, aber das ist jedem sein Ding.


----------



## Locke_Denny (7. März 2012)

182cm u ein LV 301 in gr. M = perfekt, fuers spielen!!!! Berg hoch machts nicht ganz so viel laune, aber dafuer ist es ja nur bedingt gedacht  Bergrunter aber um so mehr!!

und fuer die langen touren habe ich ja noch ein leichtes AM (CC) 301 in gr. L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlcih das einzige was besser als ein Liteville ist.....ein zweites!!!


----------



## echtorg (7. März 2012)

mein update nun auch in bilderform

umbau lyrik auf soloair federweg 177mm
minion 3c an der front

gewicht knappe 13,3 kilo










mfg


----------



## bikandy (7. März 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> 182cm u ein LV 301 in gr. M = perfekt, fuers spielen!!!! Berg hoch machts nicht ganz so viel laune, aber dafuer ist es ja nur bedingt gedacht  Bergrunter aber um so mehr!!
> 
> und fuer die langen touren habe ich ja noch ein leichtes AM (CC) 301 in gr. L



nur um das Ganze nochmals für die Größenfanatiker  etwas zu relativieren: bin 180cm und 83cm Schrittlänge --> M (183cm war mein Fehler!)


----------



## Tracer (7. März 2012)

bikandy...sehr schönes 301!


----------



## the donkey (7. März 2012)

bikandy schrieb:


> Damit es hier mehr Bilder zu sehen gibt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du die XTR Kurbel umeloxiert oder warum steht da XT drauf???


----------



## thetourist (7. März 2012)

Weil das die neue XT Kurbel ist, deswegen fehlt da das R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (7. März 2012)

Ah stimmt!
Nennt sich dann glaub Design oder so


----------



## thetourist (7. März 2012)

Ja. oder so.


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Hast Du die XTR Kurbel umeloxiert oder warum steht da XT drauf???


 Weltklasse.


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> mein update nun auch in bilderform
> 
> umbau lyrik auf soloair federweg 177mm
> minion 3c an der front
> ...


 
Wie bist mit der Soloair zufrieden?


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2012)

Die Rock Shox Gabeln gibt es ja in 3 Farben (weiß, schwarz, diffusion black).
Kann mir jemand sagen, was diffusion black ist?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es mattschwarz ist oder dieses komische blauschwarz!
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (googlen war erfolglos).


----------



## Mr. Terror (7. März 2012)

Also mein MK9 ist auch in Größe M und ich bin 189cm groß. Also es hängt wirklich auch sehr von den Vorlieben des Besitzers ab, als von der Körpergröße allein.


----------



## cubabluete (8. März 2012)

Mr. Terror schrieb:


> Also mein MK9 ist auch in Größe M und ich bin 189cm groß. Also es hängt wirklich auch sehr von den Vorlieben des Besitzers ab, als von der Körpergröße allein.


 Bist schon mal auf nem L oder XL gesessen?


----------



## Mr. Terror (8. März 2012)

Ja ich saß auch schonmal auf nem S, L und XL. L und XL haben mir nicht so gut gefallen wie das in größe M. Das S hingegen fand ich auch interessant zu fahren, allerdings dann wirklich nur zum rumtricksen. M ist somit der beste Kompromiss für mich gewesen. Allerdings ist meine Fahrweise auch eher trial lastig, so dass kleinere Rahmen da deutlich besser funktionieren als große. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass es mehr am Fahrstil des Fahrers hängt, als an der Körpergröße.


----------



## cubabluete (8. März 2012)

Mr. Terror schrieb:


> Ja ich saß auch schonmal auf nem S, L und XL. L und XL haben mir nicht so gut gefallen wie das in größe M. Das S hingegen fand ich auch interessant zu fahren, allerdings dann wirklich nur zum rumtricksen. M ist somit der beste Kompromiss für mich gewesen. Allerdings ist meine Fahrweise auch eher trial lastig, so dass kleinere Rahmen da deutlich besser funktionieren als große. Deswegen meinte ich ja auch, dass es mehr am Fahrstil des Fahrers hängt, als an der Körpergröße.


Das hast recht, ist aber schon ungewöhnlich.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Die Rock Shox Gabeln gibt es ja in 3 Farben (weiß, schwarz, diffusion black).
> Kann mir jemand sagen, was diffusion black ist?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es mattschwarz ist oder dieses komische blauschwarz!
> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen (googlen war erfolglos).



Blauschwarz wäre mir neu, hab das bisher noch bei keiner gesehen, zumindest
nicht bei einer Lyrik, falls es dir speziell um diese geht.
Habe allerdings mal eine gehabt, die war hochglanz schwarz, nun hab ich eine,
die ist mattschwarz, also kann diffusion black eigentlich nur mattschwarz sein, imo.
Gibt es aber imo so nicht im Aftermarket sondern nur im OEM Bereich.
Specialized hat bzw. hatte mattschwarze Lyriks an ihren Enduros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (8. März 2012)

einfach die glänzend schwarze neue lyrik mit mattem klarlack übersprühen
zuerst ganz fein anschleifen8körnung 800) dann klappt das

in meinem album sind fotos meiner gabel habe es auch so gemacht


lg


----------



## cubabluete (8. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Blauschwarz wäre mir neu, hab das bisher noch bei keiner gesehen, zumindest
> nicht bei einer Lyrik, falls es dir speziell um diese geht.
> Habe allerdings mal eine gehabt, die war hochglanz schwarz, nun hab ich eine,
> die ist mattschwarz, also kann diffusion black eigentlich nur mattschwarz sein, imo.
> ...


 
Danke. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das blauschwarz bei den älteren RS oder Fox Gabeln mal drauf war.
Nur oem wäre blöd!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Danke. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das blauschwarz bei den älteren RS oder Fox Gabeln mal drauf war.
> Nur oem wäre blöd!



Dieses bläuliche dunkelgrau oder wegen mir blauschwarz hatten die Fox Gabeln
früher einmal, die Domain gibts auch in so einer ähnlichen Farbe, aber die wird
sich hier wohl kaum jemand ins 301 bauen...

@echtorg: Statt feinem Schleifpapier würde ich fast eher so ein Schleifpad von
3M empfehlen, damit läuft man nicht Gefahr sind die auflackierten Decals runterzuschleifen.

Sowas hier:






Bild von http://www.airbrushdesign.ch


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. März 2012)

Hab grad was gefunden:



Helium schrieb:


> 2013 gibt es auch endlich wieder mattschwarze Lyriks(Decalfarbe frei wählbar):


----------



## cubabluete (9. März 2012)

Die mattschwarze wäre cool, aber leider nur oem. Die lyrik DH gibt es meistens auch nur in weiß und nicht mal in glänzend schwarz. Dann werde ich wohl doch die 36 talas nehmen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. März 2012)

...du hast aber schon den Minitext in dem Zitat mit den Bildern von mir gelesen, richtig?

Da steht drin:



> 2013 gibt es auch endlich wieder mattschwarze Lyriks(Decalfarbe frei wählbar)


----------



## cubabluete (9. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...du hast aber schon den Minitext in dem Zitat mit den Bildern von mir gelesen, richtig?
> 
> Da steht drin:


Wann sind die verfügbar?
Hab leider keinen Anbieter gefunden der was in schwarz hätte. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tip wo man die in schwarz (besser mattschwarz) her bekommt


----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2012)

hier ist eigentlich 'ne galerie und kein chat


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> hier ist eigentlich 'ne galerie und kein chat



Hey, das ist mein Spruch  

Hier mal ein etwas älteres Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (9. März 2012)

'schuldigung 







flo


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> 'schuldigung
> ...



Angenommen!




Meine erste Ausbaustufe damals, 160mm F&R...


----------



## RaceFace67 (9. März 2012)

länger her...


----------



## knicksiknacksi (9. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> hier ist eigentlich 'ne galerie und kein chat




flo, das erinnert mich irgendwie ans gartenzwergunterforum - wobei hier tummeln sich ja auch genug whips...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. März 2012)

Tail- oder Miracel Whips?


----------



## echtorg (10. März 2012)

werde dann mal versuchen das rot blau zu färben
fertige fotos bei gelingen poste ich dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (10. März 2012)

seit gestern fertig (vorerst)...


----------



## echtorg (10. März 2012)

schön , mir gefällt schwarz noch immer sehr gut

gewicht?

mfg


----------



## deathmetal (10. März 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus!! 
Was hast du für nen lrs drauf?


----------



## idworker (10. März 2012)

12,8 kg  lrs dt swiss 340/ alex rims sx 44 -> vorerst


----------



## deathmetal (10. März 2012)

Was is in Planung?


----------



## idworker (10. März 2012)

dt swiss ex 1750, die sind echt klasse. muss jetzt erst das konto auffüllen, sonst brauch ich auch noch eine andere wohnung.....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2012)

idworker schrieb:


> seit gestern fertig (vorerst)...


 
Richtig geil!

Der ungewoehnliche Schwalbe Name...Hans Dampf.......Hans Hanf haben sie sich wohl nicht getraut...LOL!


----------



## icube (10. März 2012)

idworker schrieb:


> dt swiss ex 1750, die sind echt klasse. muss jetzt erst das konto auffüllen, sonst brauch ich auch noch eine andere wohnung.....



nimm lieber die Hope pro 2 evo / XC-Ray / Flow Kombi 
billiger und besser! 

Gruß icube


----------



## botti (10. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> hier ist eigentlich 'ne galerie und kein chat



Seien sie froh, dass wir keine Frauen sind

LG Botti


----------



## supasini (11. März 2012)

idworker schrieb:


> dt swiss ex 1750, die sind echt klasse. muss jetzt erst das konto auffüllen, sonst brauch ich auch noch eine andere wohnung.....



ich würd auch nen anderen LRS nehmen, die DT-Felgen sind zu schmal!
Lieber 240s/CX-Ray/Alunippel/Flow: ist leichter, stabiler, breiter... (und wenn du nicht ein extremes Angebot für den DT findest auch gleich teuer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pero38 (11. März 2012)

Hier mal wieder Bilder!
Probiere momentan einen Angepassten FOX FLOAT RP23 ADAPTIVE LOGIK ohne KASHIMA aus!


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Obwohl es so bunt ist.

Aber warum hängt die Kette so durch??


----------



## uerland (11. März 2012)

Da meine Fotoausfahrt durch einen unangenehmen Defekt ein spontanes Ende fand, gibt es von meinem Update doch nur eine kleine Vorschau aus dem Keller. Fotos aus freier Wildbahn hol ich bei Gelegenheit nach.


----------



## icube (11. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber warum hängt die Kette so durch??



schau mal auf die Kettenstellung  

Gruß icube


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2012)

icube schrieb:


> schau mal auf die Kettenstellung



bei richtiger Kettenlänge müsste das lange Schaltwerk das aber packen


----------



## icube (11. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei richtiger Kettenlänge müsste das lange Schaltwerk das aber packen



stimmt auch wieder, aber die Kombi fährt man normalerweise trotzdem nicht. 

Gruß icube


----------



## Giovanni1 (11. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Obwohl es so bunt ist.
> 
> Aber warum hängt die Kette so durch??


 
Vermutlich weil er die teuersten Pedale ans Bike geschraubt hat, die es in der westlichen Hemisphäre zu kaufen gibt, da wurde die Kette ohnmächtig...


----------



## der-gute (11. März 2012)

das sind keine Reset Pedale.


----------



## Giovanni1 (11. März 2012)

Ja stimmt, Du hast recht, da habe ich mich im ersten Moment verguckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexle (11. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Obwohl es so bunt ist.
> 
> Aber warum hängt die Kette so durch??



Evtl. 11-34 Ritzel und auf Groß-Groß fahrbar abgelängt. Vor der Entscheidung steh ich auch immer. Entweder Klein-Klein Hängt durch oder Groß-Groß ist bei 3-Fach nimmer machbar (gut fährt man nicht, nurwen man sich halt mal doof verschaltet..)


----------



## lexle (11. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei richtiger Kettenlänge müsste das lange Schaltwerk das aber packen



Klares NÖ bei 11-34! und M Rahmen aus eigene Erfahrung oder es macht wahl weise bei Groß-Groß Ritsch ratsch (meine Einstellung, Ich bete halt, das ich nicht mal ausversehen, weil normal fährt man ja nicht groß groß)


----------



## pero38 (11. März 2012)

lexle schrieb:


> Evtl. 11-34 Ritzel und auf Groß-Groß fahrbar abgelängt. Vor der Entscheidung steh ich auch immer. Entweder Kleine-Kein Hängt durch oder Groß-Groß ist bei 3-Fach nimmer machbar (gut fährt man nicht, nurwen man sich halt mal doof verschaltet..)


 Lexle 100% richtige Antwort


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. März 2012)

Sontags bei unserem Bike-Treff vor der Tour.


----------



## pero38 (11. März 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Sontags bei unserem Bike-Treff vor der Tour.


Scheint ja echt viele 301 in Hattinger Umgebung zu geben!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. März 2012)

Ja zumindest in unserer Fahrgemeinschaft ,und alle sind super zufrieden mit den Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (11. März 2012)

Das is ja mal richtig Cool. Wir sind bei 10-12 Bikes max. zu zweit mit LV´s.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. März 2012)

Wat da an knete steht... 
Das blaue gefällt mir immer noch ausgesprochen gut...


----------



## nochi (12. März 2012)

Heut nach 3,5 Stunden im Dreck spielen .. 
ja, das blaue hat was .. sonst sehen ja alle gleich aus


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. März 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Heut nach 3,5 Stunden im Dreck spielen ..
> ja, das blaue hat was .. sonst sehen ja alle gleich aus


 

Schoenes Bike! Schoenes Auto (E46)!


----------



## Simpson90 (13. März 2012)

hallo zusammen, um die Galerie mit zu erhalten hier ein mk9
viel spaß beim kritisieren ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2012)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, um die Galerie mit zu erhalten hier ein mk9
> viel spaß beim kritisieren ;-)....



Das Ventil sitzt 180Grad falsch zum Reifen!

Der Sponsor verlangt doch immer, "Ventil gegenüber des Markennames"!
Nur so ist die Marke richtig zu lesen, wenn dein Bock im Fahrerlager am Ständer hängt.
Mensch, Mensch, Mensch........

Wenn du so oft die Eskimorolle machst wie ich, dann würde ich die vordere Bremsleitung innen an der Gabel vorbei legen.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. März 2012)

Vieeel zu sauber - aufgebaut und fotographiert


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. März 2012)

Simpson, was sollte man kritisieren? Zweckmäßiger und schöner Aufbau eines soliden Rads!

Schick!


----------



## nochi (13. März 2012)

Ich würde auch die bremsleitung nach innen legen......


----------



## Pittus (13. März 2012)

Das mit der Bremsleitung vorne hat er nur gemacht damit wir was zum meckern haben 

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (13. März 2012)

wie sieht es bei euch mit den space (megaspacer) am vorbau aus? sitzt der zentriert, oder evtl. leicht aussermittig leicht an vorne versetzt.....

Danke für eure info


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. März 2012)

Bei 3 Rädern exakt mittig. Imo gehört es auch genau mittig.


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> so, bin vor 3 tagen endlich fertig geworden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
so, hab mein 301 generalüberholt und mehr in richtung AM geändert.

einmal uphill und einmal downhill:










geändert habe ich:

-coil gabel 150mm
-stärkere bremsen
-baron 2,3
-steckachse vorne
-kürzerer stabilerer vorbau 

außerdem gabs n einbauhöhe tuning der gabel für mehr sicherheit im steilen durch nen kronen spacer (jetzt 545mm wie bei 160er gabeln)

gewicht immer noch ne 10 vor dem komma (wenn auch ganz ganz knapp)


----------



## botti (15. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> so, hab mein 301 generalüberholt und mehr in richtung AM geändert.
> 
> einmal uphill und einmal downhill:
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Gewicht unter 11kg ????

Botti


----------



## thetourist (15. März 2012)

@walter021

Teileliste fänd ich noch interessant. 

Ich hab mein 301 von ner Fox Talas mit 130mm auf ne Sektor Coil Dual Position mit 150 aufgerüstet. Ich bin erstaunt und begeistert wie gut das Bike mit der neuen Gabel geht, bergauf klettert es nach meinem Empfinden sogar besser, und das ohne die Absenkung zu benutzen. 

Brauchst du die Absenkung immer beim Uphill?


----------



## Shore (15. März 2012)

Servus,
meins ist auch frisch fertig geworden .... 
MK9 - 160 mm - 14 kg


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> @walter021
> 
> Teileliste fänd ich noch interessant.
> 
> ...


 
brauchen tu ich es nicht unbedingt. da bei uns die touren aber immer stetig rauf und dann stetig runter sind, schraub ich am anfang die 4cm runter. ich muss bei steilen sachen dann nicht so verkrüppelt aufm bike sitzen. ich finds einfach viel angenehmer so und es hat ja keine nachteile, also warum nicht nutzen?

die revelation coil fährt sich traumhaft. danke daher an die leute hier, die dauernd von ihren coil gabeln schwärmten, solange bis ichs auch mal testen wollte

die ersten 5cm butterweich als ob man ne air gabel nur mit halb soviel luft fahren würde. dennoch nie durchsacken im steilen, herrlich!
schon geil, dass ne 300 coil gabel locker ne 1000 air gabel performance mäßig in den sack steckt


teileliste (in grob):
-mk8 in S 140mm
-revelation coil u-turn rct3 world cup 110-150mm mit kronenspacer
-sram xx
-xtr trail 180mm
-crest/tune king/cx ray
-tubeless kit von notubes
-baron 2,3 und x-king BC 2,2
-F149 60mm
-easton haven carbon 711mm
-kcnc Ti Pro lite stütze
-selle italia slr 180
-no name flaschenhalter
-wellgo mg1 ti (schraubentuning)
-ein paar titan schrauben
-tacho vdo mc1 kabel

10970g


----------



## the donkey (15. März 2012)

@walter021
Frage zur Gabel

Hast Du den Umbau selbst vorgenommen?
Denn zu kaufen ist die ja so meines Wissens nicht oder?
Krone und Schaft Carbon richtig?


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

ja, hab ich

schau dich mal im "sektor/revelation tech thread" um. da gehts oft um diesen umbau. hatte selbst noch nie ne gabel geöffnet, umbau hat aber auf anhieb geklappt, ist also ziemlich einfach
krone und schaft einheit sind aus carbon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> @walter021
> Frage zur Gabel
> 
> Hast Du den Umbau selbst vorgenommen?
> ...



und was wiegt die so umgebaut?


----------



## the donkey (15. März 2012)

Welche Gabel hast Du als Grundlage genutzt?
Jahrgang ist vermutlich 2012?
Danke für die Infos


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

ne, ist glaub ich 2011. hab sie gebraucht bekommen von nem freundlichen user hier. 

ungekürzt wog die gabel mit rct3 und dual position air inkl steckachse ~1700g. nach dem umbau warens glaub ich ungekürzt inkl achse 1890g.


----------



## the donkey (15. März 2012)

DANKE
Find den Aufbau sehr interessant und auch gelungen.
Gewicht ist natürlich eine echte Ansage
Ich such bei meinem derzeit noch ein paar Punkte wo ich ansetzen könnte um in ähnliche Gewichtregionen zu kommen
Hast Du mal die Reifen gewogen
Wie kommst Du mit dem LRS zurecht(Gewicht) mit den Felgen und Deinem Einsatzzweck.
Viele Fragen ich weiß aber mein Aufbau(für mich zumindest) ist vergleichbar mit Deinem


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

jo, einsatzgebiet sind eher technische langsame trails und auch mal bike bergsteigen (noch eher light). mit der gabel bekomme ich aber auch langsam freude am schnellen fahren und ganz kleinen sprüngen, dennoch interressiert mich sowas wie bikepark gar nicht. bringe mit ausrüstung wohl nicht mehr als 75kg zusammen, daher keine sorge, dass was unterdimensioniert ist und bricht.

baron 2,3 für seine ~760g echtes grip monster, nur schlammig weich finde ich ihn nicht so gut. hinten x-king mit 460g, rollt gut und der grip reicht mir aus. brauche hinten nicht soviel. LRS hat nicht mal 1300g und bin recht zufrieden damit. breite der crest reicht für baron locker aus. bin auch mal mit dem knie bei nem leichten sturz im technischen sauber ins hintere LR reingestiegen. hat nur nen ganz leichten schlag abbekommen, hält also schon was aus.


----------



## the donkey (15. März 2012)

Deine Angaben waren sehr hilfreich
Komm meinem Ziel denk ich näher ohne Angst haben zu müssen das zuviel kaputt geht
Ich bin noch weit weg vom Bike Bergsteigen und dies ist auch nicht mein Ziel
Aber was ja nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giovanni1 (15. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> baron 2,3 für seine ~760g echtes grip monster, nur schlammig weich finde ich ihn nicht so gut....


 
Hast Du den Baron selbst gewogen? Oder wie kommst Du auf die 760g? Laut Conti hat der Baron (2.3er) 980g.
MFG


----------



## thetourist (15. März 2012)

Das stimmt schon wie er sagt, meiner hatte dasselbe Gewicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. März 2012)

Was haste denn für n "Endanschlag" in der Revelation? Ich kann ja noch nich ganz miteinstimmen in den Jubelreigen zum Umbau (kann aber auch an der kaputten Druckstufe liegen, die grad inner Mache is) und auch das "Klonk" beim Ausfedern nervt...


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

@jammerlappen:
schau mal in den "sektor/revelation tech thread". da hab ich was dazu geposted (inkl bild). kurz: habe ne feder angefertig die reinpasst. keine probleme mit ausfedern. fahre die zugstufe aber auch eine stufe vor maximum langsam


----------



## Kesan (15. März 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Baron selbst gewogen? Oder wie kommst Du auf die 760g? Laut Conti hat der Baron (2.3er) 980g.
> MFG



Angabe laut PDF 2012 Katalog 800g in der BCC Faltversion und hier einige mal oft gemessen, 760g passt schon


http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-460/continental-reifen-der-baron-2-3


----------



## jammerlappen (15. März 2012)

Ich muss meine Dämpfung leider immer fast offen fahren (max nen Klick Richtung zu). Da is der Anschlag um so wichtiger: haste noch so ne Feder? Und wie hart ist die?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. März 2012)

Was sind denn hier für Spezialisten unterwegs? 
Der eine fährt mit fast geschlossener Zugstufe, der andere *MUSS* mit fast komplett offener Zugsufe fahren... armer Jooonge


----------



## walter021 (15. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Was sind denn hier für Spezialisten unterwegs?
> Der eine fährt mit fast geschlossener Zugstufe, der andere *MUSS* mit fast komplett offener Zugsufe fahren... armer Jooonge


 
bin vorher alle meine gabel fast komplett offen gefahren. hier aber wirklich 1-2klicks vor geschlossen, weils sonst schon ziemlich springt. ist aber auch ein wenig zu dünnes öl drinnen und zur nächsten stufe (ganz zu) ist ein großer unterschied fährst sich aber gut so


----------



## jammerlappen (15. März 2012)

Alter pHONe^dEtEcTor Supatschekka, biste zu fett untawexx für ne offene Zugstufe oder was? Was haste denn in Wirklichkeit anzumerken?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> ...ist aber auch ein wenig zu dünnes öl drinnen und zur nächsten stufe (ganz zu) ist ein großer unterschied...



Das erklärt natürlich die Frage 
Hatte mich schon etwas gewundert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (16. März 2012)

mk6 und ein toller tag 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## cubabluete (16. März 2012)

Shore schrieb:


> Servus,
> meins ist auch frisch fertig geworden ....
> MK9 - 160 mm - 14 kg


 
Schaut nach Luftgabel aus. Weiß jemand wo man eine lyrik DH coil in weiß bzw. schwarz her bekommt. Die gibt es offensichtlich überhaupt nicht zu kaufen.

@Shore: die Bremsleitung legst aber schon noch auf die Innenseite der Gabel


----------



## idworker (17. März 2012)

(m)ein traum:


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. März 2012)

@ idworker: Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?? 

@Cuba: Hier haben doch schon einige ihre Lyrik´s auch umgebaut...Vielleicht kannst Du ja ein anderes
Modell nehmen und umbauen / umbauen lassen... Frag doch mal Helmchen der kann Dir da weiterhelfen. Vielleicht ist s ja ne Lösung für Dich...


----------



## idworker (17. März 2012)

12,8 kg, am lrs kann ich noch tunen.....


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. März 2012)

Dann dürfte meins auch sowas rum wiegen...Was wiegt dein LRS??


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. März 2012)

gestern abend fertig geworden, nachher wirds eingeweiht:








13,68 kg ohne tachokopf

36 VAN
Saint Bremsen
119er Syntace 90 mm
Vector Carbon 12°
SLR XC Flow Sattel
MM 2,5 TNC vorn, FA 2,4 TSC hinten
den Rest erkennt man glaube ich.


----------



## Shore (17. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Schaut nach Luftgabel aus. Weiß jemand wo man eine lyrik DH coil in weiß bzw. schwarz her bekommt. Die gibt es offensichtlich überhaupt nicht zu kaufen.
> 
> @Shore: die Bremsleitung legst aber schon noch auf die Innenseite der Gabel




ja is ne Luftgabel....
Coil zb: http://www.bike24.net/p119982.html

jo hab ich geändert... war zu voreilig mim Foto


----------



## gremlino (17. März 2012)

röma schrieb:


> mk6 und ein toller tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (17. März 2012)

Shore schrieb:


> Coil zb: http://www.bike24.net/p119982.html



Das ist aber ne 1.5 Gabel, da wird´s schwierig


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2012)

Nach sehr langer Abstinenz zurück im Forum, Muhahahaha, viel Spaß beim zerreißen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. März 2012)

Hintergrund könnte schöner sein und vielleicht ein Hase mit im Bild, ansonsten Top !


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2012)

Bessere Hintergründe gibts erst ab Mk9


----------



## AllmountainSeb (17. März 2012)

Hier zwischen den Mk10 auch von mir mal etwas Mk8-Altmetall:


----------



## Shore (17. März 2012)

RÃ¼ssel schrieb:


> Das ist aber ne 1.5 Gabel, da wirdÂ´s schwierig



Oha -stimmt stimmtð
.... Kommt halt aufs radl drauf an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (17. März 2012)

1. das is ne Galerie .. also postet mal paar fotos .. 
2. geht raus bei dem Wetter und zieht eure Bikes durch n dreck .. 

hier mal n bissel n älteres Bild von der ersten ausfahrt mit meinem 301





ps. ich bin grad am laufräder zentrieren vom 2. Bike .. net das klagen kommen weil ich mein Bike net durch n dreck zieh .. war heut schon 3.5 stund .. und gestern über 6 stund biken und trail baun ..


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2012)

blaue supras ?


@1.5 Gabel Einbauer: ist doch bei tapered kein Problem, gibts bei Hope und nukeproof  alles zu bestellen/kaufen.


----------



## nochi (17. März 2012)

ja, blaue spank subrosas .. ich weiß, ich hab eigentlich garkeine Felgen, weils die eigentlich garnet gibt .. 

die hat mir thomas von www.german-lightness.de besorgt .. (hier im forum schnellerpfeil) .. aber wirst so nicht mehr bekommen .. kannst aber die spank spike race 28 evo nehmen, nur 2 mm schmaler .. und leichter (ca. 500g) ..


----------



## echtorg (17. März 2012)

optikupdate

ob es wem auffällt


----------



## nochi (17. März 2012)

schätzungsweise das blau in den liteville zeichen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, nachher wirds eingeweiht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schickAuch die weißen Tennissocken sehen sehr gut am Bike aus


----------



## botti (17. März 2012)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Nach sehr langer Abstinenz zurück im Forum, Muhahahaha, viel Spaß beim zerreißen.



Die Gegend kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich glaube da fahre ich auch immer. Botti


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, nachher wirds eingeweiht:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1081128
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sauber! Endlich fertig! Auf Deins hab ich ja am meisten gewartet!


----------



## wildermarkus (17. März 2012)

Ich glaub es nicht!!!
Der deco fährt 301.
Wie kommt´s??

Gruß


----------



## botti (17. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sauber! Endlich fertig! Auf Deins hab ich ja am meisten gewartet!



Super schönes Rad. Das hat was
Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (17. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gestern abend fertig geworden, nachher wirds eingeweiht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super schönes Rad. So hätte ich es auch gerne
LG Botti


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. März 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ich glaub es nicht!!!
> Der deco fährt 301.
> Wie kommt´s??
> 
> Gruß



Ich hab ihn bekehrt bzw. ihn mit zur dunklen Seite gezogen, ganz einfach


----------



## decolocsta (17. März 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Ich glaub es nicht!!!
> Der deco fährt 301.
> Wie kommt´s??
> 
> Gruß



darauf hab ich gewartet....

Spricht ja nix dagegen 

@phone


----------



## cxfahrer (17. März 2012)

Irgendwann sind alle bekehrt.

...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> blaue supras ?
> 
> 
> @1.5 Gabel Einbauer: ist doch bei tapered kein Problem, gibts bei Hope und nukeproof  alles zu bestellen/kaufen.



Aber nicht fürs 301 ab MK8.


----------



## Giovanni1 (17. März 2012)

Shore schrieb:


> Servus,
> meins ist auch frisch fertig geworden ....
> MK9 - 160 mm - 14 kg


 
Hmm, daß das 301 ein Traumbike ist..darüber brauchen wir nicht zu dieskutieren, aber meinen Geschmack triffst Du leider nicht mit einem silbernen Rahmen und einer weißen Gabel..
Sonst top!


----------



## RMvolcano (18. März 2012)

Bei dem super Wetter musste ich mal raus:


----------



## Fetcher (18. März 2012)

Nachdem ich mit meinem MK9 fertig war, dachte ich, dass es auch erstmal so bleiben würde. Aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. 

Ausbaustufe 1:






Ausbaustufe 2:
















Geändert wurde folgendes:

- Syntace Vector Carbon 68cm 12° -> Syntace Vector Carbon 74cm 8°
- KindShock i900R -> Rock Shox Reverb 2012 (die KindShock war für meine Beine zu kurz. SL 87cm bei Größe L)
- DT Swiss EXM 150 2011 -> Rock Shox Revelation World Cup 2011 (ich war mit der DT-Gabel unzufrieden. Sie ist mir immer zu Stark weggesackt. Wenn ich den Luftdruck so erhöht habe, dass sie nicht mehr wegtaucht war sie für mein Empfinden viel zu unsensibel und hat den Federweg nicht ausgenutzt. Die Rock Shox ist da deutlich besser. Allerdings wiegt sie mehr als angegeben. Ungekürzt wiegt mit Achse 1720g. 

Geändert wird noch:
44er Blatt weicht einem RaceFace Bashguard in schwarz
und das 33 Blatt wird durch ein 36er ersetzt.


Und dann sollte vorerst die Finale Ausbaustufe fertig sein.
Gesamtgewicht liegt unverändert bei 12,3kg


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. März 2012)

Schade, dass die Bilder der 2. Stufe nicht so qualitativ sind...
Was für eine Sattelklemme hast du da verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mal wieder den aktuellen Stand meines 301 hier zeigen:









Seit dem Erstaufbau mit RS Revelation WC und dem DT hat sich was getan:

Nach experimenten mit der Fox Talas 160 RC2 und 160er Umlenkhebeln habe ich dann doch lieber in ein 601 investiert und das 301 zu dem gemacht, was es meiner Meinung nach am besten kann, einem Trailräuber mit 150/140mm.

Die Revelation ist Vergangenheit (nach diversen Besuchen bei SI wegen undichter Hauptkammer und absacken) und wurde duch eine gepimte Sektor in tapered ersetzt. Die Gabel ist für mich bei dem Preis der absolute Hammer. Hat von mir die DualPosition Coil in 150mm und die RCT3 Dämpfung bekommen. Das Ding ist einfach genial und die 250 Gramm mehr an Gewicht ist eine Coil mir nun immer Wert.

Hinten ist ein Fox RP23 mit großer Hauptkammer rein gekommen. Das lästige kicken des Hinterbaus beim durchfahren von schnellen Senken ist vollständig weg, das Entlüften gehört der Vergangenheit an (passiert immer dann, wenn man es gar nicht braucht, z.B. auf dem Alpencross) und etwas mehr Federweg gibt er auch frei. Der wird nun erst mal das Jahr über gefahren und wenn der erste Service fällig wird geht er nach UK zu Push und wird etwas aufgepäppt (nicht das mir was fehlt, aber der Aufpreis beim Service ist es mir dann Wert es zu testen)

Der SQLab am 601 hat mir so gut gefallen, dass er nun meinen Allerwärtesten auch am 301 umschmeichel darf. Vorne auf 203mm IceTec Scheiben aufgerüstet, nachdem ich mir nach zwei Tagen Livinigo die Scheibe so "verheizt" habe, dass sie bei stärkeren Bremsungen immer für ca 30 Sekunden verzogen geschliffen hat.

Bremse ist nun eine XTR Trail, die Saint-Sättel sind an mein 601 gewandert. Gleiches gilt für meine Syntace KeFü mit dem XTR Schaltwerk, das durch das neue XTR Trail ersetzt wurde. Das funktioniert erstaunlicherweise sehr gut. Flaschenhalter von Tune ist dran gekommen, da passt sogar eine 1 Liter Flasche rein, wenn man mal eine Runde ohne Rucksack machen möchte.

Laufräder sind nun aktuell weiße Flow mit Hope Naben und Laser / D-Light Speichen drin, da mir die Crest auf dauer zu oft verbeult ist. Reifen aktuell ein 2.35 Minion vorne, der aber durch einen 2.5 3C ersetzt wird (vom 601, wo ein Tuper Tacky dran kommt), da mir der kleine doch etwas zu wenig Volumen und Gripp hat. Hinten wird dann mal ein Crossmark getestet, wenn der Larsen runter ist.

Aktuelles Gewicht ist 13,1kg, wenn Lampenhalter, Mudguard, Rücklicht etc weg sind sollte ein 12 vor dem Komma stehen (mit 2.5 Minion und Crossmark dann eventuell wieder eine 13 glatt)


----------



## Fetcher (18. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Bilder der 2. Stufe nicht so qualitativ sind...
> Was für eine Sattelklemme hast du da verbaut?




war beides mit der Handykammera. Draußen tut sie sich scheinbar schwerer.

Tune Würger Skyline 38mm


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. März 2012)

Volcano: Geiles Bild, geiles Rad!
Fetcher: Das Blau ist der Hammer, sehr schoen!


----------



## RMvolcano (18. März 2012)

Jetzt hätt' ich beinahe ne richtig doofe Frage gepostet.
Ich möchte euch an meiner Kurzzeit-Hirnlähmung teilhaben lassen:

"Lässt sich euer DT-Dämpfer auch leicht drehen?"

OHHH Mann! 
...sphärische Lagerung...

ach und @dogday: thanks,

Nur ne Kefü muss noch dringendst dran


----------



## Jäggi (18. März 2012)

...das gute Teil darf sich mal einen Moment ausruhen - von den super Trailritten in Ligurien ;-)


----------



## cubabluete (18. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum einige Kettenführungen schwarz und einige grau sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. März 2012)

grau = neu (2012)
schwarz = bisher

das neue graue Material ist natürlich übergalaktisch besser, das ist fast wie ein Gruber Assist.....


----------



## decolocsta (19. März 2012)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> grau = neu (2012)
> schwarz = bisher
> 
> das neue graue Material ist natürlich übergalaktisch besser, das ist fast wie ein Gruber Assist.....



Joa, kann ich bestätigen!
Habe schon Aufbauten gesehen, da haben die Leute statt einem Bashguard Bremsscheiben montiert incl. 3. Bremse,
da das Teil nicht anders zu bändigen ist!


----------



## Locke_Denny (19. März 2012)

Daniel,

nun ist dein bike perfekt fuer Moab 

stimme dir bei deinen parts vollkommen zu>!

- Sektor, habe ich nun an 3 meinen bikes!!!! tip top gabel!!! 
- Crossmark am HR kann ich dir in 2,25 sehr empfehlen (sommer bereifung)!

wann hast du dies jahr urlaub??? eine woche im Juni/juli moeglich bei dir? 

gruss
Denny


----------



## Duke_do (19. März 2012)

Hi Denny,

würde ja gerne auch noch nach Moab kommen, aber wie du ja weißt, ist Whistler im Herbst dieses Jahr dran, um mein 601 mal auszuführen.

Mal sehen ob es nächstes Jahr dann was wird, würde es meinem Rad (und mir) ja schon gerne gönnen und die Transporttasche habe ich nun ja auch.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Toolkid (19. März 2012)

Fetcher schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit meinem MK9 fertig war ...


Das ist schon der erste Fehler: Ein LV ist niemals fertig. Es befindet sich bestenfalls in einer vorrübergehend akzeptablen Ausbaustufe.


----------



## tf-bikes.at (20. März 2012)

Endlich wieder ein paar neue Aufbauten mit guten Fotos - weiter so 

Hier mal mein "privates" 301 MK10, wobei mir das andere 301 MK10 Testbike mit der Lyrik DPA mit 180mm auch saugut taugt. Tja, wer die Wahl hat, hat bekanntlich auch die Qual ....

lg,
thomas


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. März 2012)

Ui! Wie schoen! Ihr habt immer so klasse Eloxalfarben!


----------



## .t1mo (20. März 2012)

Sehr schön, das grau war schon beim 601 toll.


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. März 2012)

superschön, superedel!!
Sag mal, was muss man für eine solche Voll-Eloxierung finanziell und zeittechnisch bei Euch rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (20. März 2012)

tolle farbe .. über parts kann man immer streiten .. 

aber die wippe is ja mal voll porno .. 
fast so schön wie meine blau-elox wippe am schwarzen rahmen ..


----------



## biker-wug (20. März 2012)

Schönes Teil!! Die polierte Wippe ist echt schick!!


----------



## ribisl (20. März 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Feldbergtour (20. März 2012)

Sehr schöne Farbe. Fehlt nur noch die reverb und ein passender Sattel  Wieso hast du an den Bremsen unterschiedliche Rotoren montiert? Hinten 203mm?


----------



## nochi (20. März 2012)

man hat doch meistens unterschiedliche rotoren .. aber hinten 203 macht ja mal garkeinen sinn .. 70-80% übernimmt doch eh die vordere .. kenn welche die haben vorn 203er und hinten 160mm .. was auch völlig reicht ..


----------



## der-gute (20. März 2012)

kenn auch welche die...

jedem das Seine!


----------



## tf-bikes.at (21. März 2012)

Feldbergtour schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Farbe. Fehlt nur noch die reverb und ein passender Sattel  Wieso hast du an den Bremsen unterschiedliche Rotoren montiert? Hinten 203mm?



Gut beobachtet! Bei unseren Testbikes müssen wir die Laufräder unter den Bikes jederzeit einfach tauschen können. Daher verbauen wir vorne immer 203mm und hinten 180mm. Deshalb ist hinten eine 2012er Avid 180er und vorne eine 2011er Avid 203er Scheibe. Dann ist man mit Formula und Shimano kompatibel. Ist aber alles nur eine Sache der passenden Adapter.

Eine Reverb fahre ich selbst auch, aber an den Testbikes haben wir damit ein Problem, weil wir die Sättel immer an den Testfahrer anpassen (4 Breiten mit Sitzknochenvermessung). Da werden einfach nur die Sättel samt Sattelstütze getauscht - das geht mit der Reverb leider schlecht.

Und der Sattel ist passend 
Zugegeben, es gibt schönere, leichtere, billigere - aber ganz ehrlich: willst du ihn ansehen, oder darauf sitzen? Ich will jedenfalls Letzteres und unsere Testfahrer bestätigen das immer wieder aufs Neue. Und ein anderer Sattel ist ja schnell draufgemacht 

lg,
thomas


----------



## Feldbergtour (21. März 2012)

Interessant! Vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## supasini (21. März 2012)

Pornöse Farbe 
...und interessante Zugverlegung (fahre ich auch so ähnlich und hab schon einige andere LV so bestückt - die von LV gedachte ist m.M. am Steuerrohr nicht so gut.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. März 2012)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


>


die Rahmenfarbe ist der Hammer 
aber die Alu Wippe erinnert mich doch zu sehr an die Selbstbau Wippen von Qia. Das blanke Alu gefällt mir hier gar nicht, zusammen mit der hässlichen Bronze Kaschidingens Farbe vom neuen Dämpfer schon zwei mal nicht. Rein optisch finde ich auch die weiße Gabel eher bäh


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2012)

Das Orange der Griffe beisst sich auch.

Und erst die Holzwand dahinter!!

Immer schwierig, wenn Farbtöne so nah beieinanderliegen. Kontraste sind da einfacher.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. März 2012)

Wann ist dein 301 fertig?
Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## decolocsta (22. März 2012)

Ich finds perfekt, genauso wie es ist.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. März 2012)

Ich wuerds sofort nehmen und dann beim fahren immer draufsabbern, wenn ich runterschaue.


----------



## Locke_Denny (22. März 2012)

> Ich wuerds sofort nehmen und dann beim fahren immer draufsabbern, wenn ich runterschaue.


machst du das nicht so o so schon ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (22. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Orange der Griffe beisst sich auch.
> 
> Und erst die Holzwand dahinter!!
> 
> Immer schwierig, wenn Farbtöne so nah beieinanderliegen. Kontraste sind da einfacher.


 
Darum wird er die Holzwand wahrscheinlich auf größeren Touren eh nicht mitnehmen


----------



## nochi (22. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Orange der Griffe beisst sich auch.
> 
> Und erst die Holzwand dahinter!!
> 
> Immer schwierig, wenn Farbtöne so nah beieinanderliegen. Kontraste sind da einfacher.



Syntace moto, die sind doch nicht orange, die sind doch hunde s c h e i ß e braun, 
Dog s h i t brown, wenn ich das noch richtig in erinnerung hab.

http://www.fahrschneller.de/syntace-screw-on-gripz-moto-braun-dog-shit-brown.html


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2012)

*Die Rache der Wanderhure, 3.Auflage:













*



13,7kg.
~1,6kâ¬.

Meine Frau sagt, der Sattel ist hÃ¤sslich (ist auch seeeeehr unbequem) und die grÃ¼ne Pedale vom Torki passen nicht zum Purple Lenker. Naja, Kleinkram. 
Fahren tut es sich erwartungsgemÃ¤Ã super stelzig, dafÃ¼r ist die Gabel schÃ¶n fluffig. Der Lenkwinkel kÃ¶nnte doch noch flacher sein, denke ich werd die noch traveln.


----------



## supasini (22. März 2012)

Ist halt kein CX 
Willkommen im Club! Kommst du zum BR?
Sieht schwer nach Restebeik aus, mir wäre vor allem der Satel zu hoch 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2012)

Haha Sattel zu hoch. Oberrohr zu niedrig! 
Von wegen Restebeik  ...
Da ist fast alles fast neu (ausser Rahmen, Reifen, Sattel, Stütze).
Ist halt ein Radl, das den Fahrer fordert. Nix im Sattel ausruhen auf Rumpeltrails wie beim Torki oder Nerve...

BR nicht, bin in GAPA & Karwendel BBSeln.
Viel Spass beim BR!


----------



## NeooeN (22. März 2012)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


>



klasse Farbe


----------



## röma (22. März 2012)

das tf bike braucht eigentlich nur noch polierte felgen und ne schwarze gabel, aber so auch ein echter hinschauer... (mit potential)


----------



## .t1mo (22. März 2012)

Schön oldschool @cxfahrer


----------



## paulipan (23. März 2012)

Hallo Liteviller,

darf ich Euch mal fragen, was folgendes Rad noch wert ist?
Laufleistung der Parts ca. 1300km.

Rahmen:             Liteville 301 MK5 Rahmengröße XL mit *X-12 Hinterbau*, Federweg 130mm (Kaufdatum 30.11.2007)
Gabel:                 Fox 36 Talas RC2 160mm
Dämpfer:             DT Swiss SSD 212L
Kurbel:                Shimano XTR Hollowtech II
Schaltwerk:         Shimano XTR 9-fach
Umwerfer:            Shimano XT
Kassette:            Shimano XT 9-fach
Schalthebel:        Shimano XTR 9-fach
Kette:                 Sram PC-990
Bremse:              Shimano Saint M-810 mit 203mm Scheiben Vorne/Hinten
Laufrad Vorne:     DT Swiss 5.1D mit Hope Pro 2 Nabe (20mm Stechachse) )von Whizz Wheels gebaut
Laufrad Hinten:    DT Swiss 5.1D mit DT 240 Nabe (Umbau auf X-12)von Whizz Wheels gebaut
Reifen:               Maxxis (Vorne: Minion 2,35 Supertracky, Hintern Larsen TT 2,0)
Steuersatz:        Syntace Superspin 1 1/8 Zoll
Vorbau:              Thomson X4 OS 100mm
Lenker:              Syntace Vector Carbon OS 690mm
Stattelstütze:     Syntace P6
Sattel:                Specialized Toupet 143mm


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. März 2012)

das wird dir so genau keiner sagen können... such mal in ebay in den bereits beendeten angeboten. ich denke jedoch, dass du es in einzelteilen immer besser verkaufst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (23. März 2012)

Mal so ne Hausnummer?

Würde gerne wissen, was die Bremsen als Set wert sind. Die würde ich ggf. austauschen wollen gegen was leichteres und was die Gabel ungefähr bringt.

Bei Ebay ist leider nicht viel drin... Bremsen (Saints) auch nicht.


----------



## nochi (23. März 2012)

Machs wie jeder andere, setz es in ebay rein und lass n Kumpel zum pushen mit bieten ... geht immer ... frühzeitig hoch pushen ... dann bekommst was gescheites für..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> das wird dir so genau keiner sagen können... such mal in ebay in den bereits beendeten angeboten. ich denke jedoch, dass *du es in einzelteilen immer besser verkaufst*.





So ist das eben, der meiste Fahrradkram ist am Ende nicht mehr viel Wert, da ist der Rahmen noch das Wertstabilste!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> So ist das eben, der meiste Fahrradkram ist am Ende nicht mehr viel Wert, da ist der Rahmen noch das Wertstabilste!



Öcht? 
XL und XXL Rahmen bis Mk7 gehen ab 550.- weg. Das würde ich nicht riskieren. Ich hatte das ne Weile beobachet.

PS: war das nicht ne Galerie?
Da nerv ich euch nochmal mit oldschool schwarzem XL-Bike für billig:





Ich könnte ja auch fragen, was ich noch für ein entsprechend altes Canyon Nerve ES in XL bekomme...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (23. März 2012)

... und gleich noch ein Bildbeitrag ...





... mein 301 nach dem Umbau von bisher 120/120mm auf nun 150/140mm ... die CC-Variante mit der Reba war mir doch etwas zu bockig & unkomfortabel. Das Plus an Fronthöhe & Federweg hat mir genau den erhofften Aha-Effekt gebracht.


----------



## proceed (23. März 2012)

Hier mein aktueller Aufbau. Die SLX Kurbel ist deshalb dran, weil ich die noch hatte und keine XTR kaufen wollte, weil vielleicht auch wieder meine Hammerschmidt drankommt. 
Die vordere Bremsleitung muss ich auch noch kürzen, ansonsten ists erstmal fertig...


----------



## mokka_ (23. März 2012)

hs ist immer gut aber tauscht du dann auch die gabel aus?


----------



## botti (23. März 2012)

paulipan schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller,
> 
> darf ich Euch mal fragen, was folgendes Rad noch wert ist?
> Laufleistung der Parts ca. 1300km.
> ...



Hi!
Die Frage ist falsch. Du musst dich fragen, was das Bike dir persönlich noch Wert ist.

LG
Botti


----------



## botti (23. März 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Machs wie jeder andere, setz es in ebay rein und lass n Kumpel zum pushen mit bieten ... geht immer ... frühzeitig hoch pushen ... dann bekommst was gescheites für..




Das ist nicht erlaubt!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (23. März 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein Bild aus der aktuellen 301mk10 Serie:









*Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Thomas von thf-bikes.at für dieses Custom-301mk10 in Titanium Eloxal mit Orangenen Hebeln. Sieht in echt noch genialer aus!!!*

Auf kommende Fragen wegen Gewicht: Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Und bezüglich Fahreigenschaft kann ich auch noch nichts posten. Die HV Kammer soll ja demnächst eintreffen.

Teileliste:

Liteville 301mk10 in Größe S
160mm Hebel
FOX RP23 2012 Kashima Coated Dämpfer (200x57mm)
Syntace SCS-II KeFü

- Rockshox Lyrik DH 2-step Air 160mm
- SRAM X.0 mid Cage 10-fach Schaltwerk
- SRAM X.9 Trigger 2/10 fach
- Truvativ Hammerschmidt AM Kurbel
- Formula THE ONE Bremsen (203/185mm)
- Thomson X4 Elite 50mm Vorbau
- Race Face Atlas FR Lenker Orange
- Rockshox Reverb
- Mavic Crossmax SX Laufräder
- Schwalbe Muddy Mary Reifen
- Syntace Moto Griffe
- Specialized Phenom Gel Sattel
- Shimano DX Clickpedale


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. März 2012)

Sehr schick und pornoes!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. März 2012)

schick ja
aber die Bilder werden dem Bike nicht gerecht


----------



## RMvolcano (23. März 2012)

Tzz tz tz The One mit AvidRotoren? Tztztz. Nee Spaß beiseite - sehr schönes Gerät!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. März 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> PS: war das nicht ne Galerie?
> Da nerv ich euch nochmal mit oldschool schwarzem XL-Bike für billig:...
> ...



Ach du mit deinem Restebike, das will doch keiner sehen 
Und deine Frau hats ja schon gesagt, der Sattel ist hässlich und unbequem!


----------



## Locke_Denny (24. März 2012)

03.2012 Cherry blossom in Washington D.C.




Liteville 301 (130/120), jefferson memorial im hintergrund 




Washington Monument im hintergrund

gruss
Denny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi.ro (24. März 2012)

Da fehlt noch was  

Ich arbeite dran!!

Gruß Miro


----------



## mgac (24. März 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> - Rockshox Lyrik DH 2-step Air 160mm



das verwirrt mich etwas, ist es nun eine DH oder eine DualPositionAir oder eine 2-Step?

Oder hast du da selbst was gebaut, wenn ja, würde mich interessieren was genau...

Danke


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. März 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> das verwirrt mich etwas, ist es nun eine DH oder eine DualPositionAir oder eine 2-Step?
> 
> Oder hast du da selbst was gebaut, wenn ja, würde mich interessieren was genau...
> 
> Danke



Auf der einen Seite eine 2-Step Einheit, auf der anderen Seite Mission Control DH,
so einfach ist das...


----------



## Sickculture (24. März 2012)

GENAU - DH Kartusche mit 2-step...


----------



## [email protected] (24. März 2012)

@Denny
ist der Reflection Pool schon wieder fertig? (Ich weiß Du stehst auf den Fotos nicht am Pool )
Als ich im letzten August pünktlich mit dem Hurrikan in DC war - war statt des Pools nur eine Schlammgrube vorhanden.


----------



## Locke_Denny (24. März 2012)

@mi.ro
nee das ist mein CC radl.... das gewuenschte ETWAS kommt ans gr. 301 

@[email protected]
kann ich dir garnicht sagen, aber ende letzt jahr war noch riesen baustelle dort, war auch zu faul dort hin zuradln (500m) 

gruss
Denny


----------



## supasini (24. März 2012)

meins in der gestrigen Ausbaustufe:






(Bild von sinux)
(der unentspannte Gesichtausdruck hängt damit zusammen, dass es an der Stelle 
1. deutlich runter geht und 
2. und vor allem: der Untergrund überhaupt keinen Grip bietet. 
Ich bin hier ganz kurz vorm Umsetzen, dann war der Akku der Kamera leer ) Die Stelle hab ich 4 oder 5x probiert, bis sie endlich geklappt hat, ständig ist irgendein Rad vor, während oder nach dem Umsetzen weggerutscht...

morgen teste ich dann mal nen anderen Dämpfer, bin sehr gespannt! (RS Monarch HV mid tune)


----------



## litefreak (24. März 2012)

Ah, das gute alte Eifel-Shirt - in dem war ich heute auch wieder unterwegs


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. März 2012)

Denny, da gab es mal diese Bilder von dem Gartenzwerg der die Welt bereist hatte, das gleiche konntest du mit dem 301 machen! Fast die komplette USA hast du ja schon abgedeckt, ein schönes Mausfeld fehlt noch im Hintergrund. 
Ich will heute auch eine kleine Urban Tour machen .


----------



## Locke_Denny (24. März 2012)

> da gab es mal diese Bilder von dem Gartenzwerg der die Welt bereist hatte


ich steh doch immer neben dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonF (25. März 2012)

Hier mal meine Neue 













Teilemäßig ist bis auf das hintere Laufrad (Spank Oozy Felge und Hope ProII Evo) ist alles von meinem alten Nerve AM 7.0 2010. Baer es sollen noch ein paar Sachen gemacht werden: Felgendecals vorne runter, KeFü, Breiterer Lenker, andere Schlappen und irgendwann mal eine andere Gabel. 
Vom Gewicht her hab ich keine Ahnung (so um die 13,5-14 würd ich schätzen)


----------



## supasini (26. März 2012)

so, hier mal ein Bildchen meines 301 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.






Fahrwerk: 301 Mk8 XL mit RockShox Monarch HV 4.2 tune mid (- hat gestern sehr gut funktioniert) mit Wingover-Buchsen (Huber Bushings), Revelation team Solo Air tapered
Antrieb: XTR komplett mit 20-22-44/11-32, NC-17 Sudpin III
Sitzen: RS Reverb 31.6/420 mit 15 cm Kunststoffhülse, Syntace light-Klemme, Fizik Aliante Titan
LRS: Chris King Iso Disc, Sapim CX Ray, Alu, ZTR Flow, Stan's Yellowtape, Fat Albert F (Trailstar) R (Pacestar), Schwalbe SV14
Bremsen: Formula the one 180/180, v mit Ashima ultralight Adapter
Lenken: F109 60 mm/Vector Carbon 740 mm/Syntace moto rot
Sonstiges: alle Schrauben Alu oder Titan

Gesamtgewicht lt. Hängewaage: 12,86 kg


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2012)

Geil! Gefällt mir, weil ich es vom Aufbau her einfach lässig finde. Ich bin auch am Abrüsten (teils...denn für den Gardaseeurlaub kommt wieder die schwere Reifen/Gabel-Kombi drauf). So ein Trailflitzer ist schon was Geniales! Kann mMn einfach mehr als ein schweres Federwegsmonster. 

Das Gewicht wundert mich ein wenig. Sollte mE mit dem Aufbau gute 300g leichter sein (oder sind die Alberts doch recht schwer?).


----------



## supasini (26. März 2012)

schwer sind die Reifen (ca. 1550 g) und die Sattelstütze, der LRS hat durch die CK auch 100 g Übergewicht. Für mich sehe ich bei dem Rad kein Einsparpotential ohne Funktionseinbuße.

Teileliste mit Gewichten


----------



## scylla (26. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> schwer sind die Reifen (ca. 1550 g) und die Sattelstütze, der LRS hat durch die CK auch 100 g Übergewicht. Für mich sehe ich bei dem Rad kein Einsparpotential ohne Funktionseinbuße.



Ich seh sofort welches: Sudpin weg, Trailseeker oder Skywalker dran 
bringt immerhin gleich mal 100g

warum fährst du eigentlich Schläuche und nicht tubeless? Die Flow wäre ja prinzipiell geeignet!


----------



## tobone (26. März 2012)

Cooles Bike.
Hab dich glaube ich schinmal gefragt, ist aber schon länger her. Wie groß bist du (war auch um die 190 rum oder?) und was fährst du, was sagst du zur Wendigkeit beim XL, und was sagst du zum MK10 (längerer Radstand)


supasini schrieb:


> so, hier mal ein Bildchen meines 301 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gotti (26. März 2012)

Hier mein neues MK10 Arbeitsgerät:

- LV 301 MK10 L
- Gabel: Fox Van 160mm
- Kurbel: XTR 26-36-Grinder
- Pedale: Syntace NumberNine
- Bremse XTR Trail
- Schaltwerk: XTR PLUS
- Umwerfer: XTR 2-fach
- XTR kassette / Kette
- Laufräder: DT Swiss 240S / Flow / Sapim CX Ray / 2x 203mm Ice Tec Bremsscheiben
- Reifen: Fat Albert mit NoTubes
- Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
- Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 60mm
- Griffe: Syntace Moto 
- Sattelstütze: Reverb
- Sattel: Fizik Aliante
- Kettenführung: Syntace
-> Gewicht: 13,68kg (komplett)

Meine LV Historie:
101, 301MK3, 301MK8, 301MK9, 601, 901

Feedback nach der ersten 65km/900Hm Runde:
Hinterbau sensibler als MK8/9, Ansprechverhalten wieder wie beim MK3.
Habe den Dämpfer Pin auf Pin stehen. Das sind bei meinen 85kg nakisch 200PSI.
Der Ring am Dämpfer hatte immer noch 7mm frei, trotz hoher Sprünge.
Hier bin ich auf die neue Luftkammer gespannt.

Der flachere Lenkwinkel macht sich für mich positiv bemerkbar, ebenso das tiefere Tretlager.
An die Berab-Performance des 601 kommt es natürlich nicht ran.
Bergauf trotz ProPedal auf 0 problemlos.

Mich kann das MK10 schon relativ überzeugen, gefühlt bessere Federwegausnutzung und weniger Progression.
Allerdings auch nicht mehr so vorwärtsorientiert wie das 301MK9 und die MKs davor.

Zum direkten Vergleich fuhr ein Freund mit 301 MK7 mit Qia Hebeln und 160mm Lyrik mit.
Das war mir im Vergleich zu hoch und am Hinterbau viel zu hart. Allerdings auch etwas spritziger zu fahren.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1088025


----------



## tobone (26. März 2012)

Hübsches Bike. Würde auch gern mal ein MK10 probefahren. Wie groß bist du?


----------



## dise (26. März 2012)

gotti schrieb:


> Hier mein neues MK10 Arbeitsgerät:
> 
> - Kurbel: XTR 26-36-Grinder



Welches 36er Kettenblatt fährst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (26. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Hübsches Bike. Würde auch gern mal ein MK10 probefahren. Wie groß bist du?


1,83m


----------



## gotti (26. März 2012)

dise schrieb:


> Welches 36er Kettenblatt fährst Du?


TA Chinook


----------



## GrazerTourer (26. März 2012)

@gotti
Geiler Aufbau! 


Peanuts: Vorbau kürzer, hinten eine kleinere Scheibe und den Sattel tauschen, dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## jammerlappen (26. März 2012)

Yo, sehr geiles Teil! Wobei ich irgendwie über die (optisch) ewig lang scheinenden Kettenstreben stolpere. Oder hab ich als halb Beinamputierter vielleicht nen anderen Maßstab und deswegen n Knick in der Pupille?
Warum haste hinten ne 203er Scheibe?


----------



## thetourist (26. März 2012)

Schönes Bike, Gotti! 

Und der Werdegang liest sich interessant. 101, 601, 901 hast du noch zusätzlich oder war das nur der Werdegang bis zum jetzigen Bike?


----------



## gotti (26. März 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Warum haste hinten ne 203er Scheibe?


Man kann nie genug Bremsleistung haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (26. März 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, Gotti!
> Und der Werdegang liest sich interessant. 101, 601, 901 hast du noch zusätzlich oder war das nur der Werdegang bis zum jetzigen Bike?


Nein. Im Moment habe ich von Liteville das 301MK10 und das 601. Das MK8 steht gerade zum Verkauf.


----------



## thetourist (26. März 2012)

Krass, wie oft hier gewechselt wird. Aber ich gönn es euch ja!


----------



## supasini (26. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Cooles Bike.
> Hab dich glaube ich schinmal gefragt, ist aber schon länger her. Wie groß bist du (war auch um die 190 rum oder?) und was fährst du, was sagst du zur Wendigkeit beim XL, und was sagst du zum MK10 (längerer Radstand)



ich bin 190 mit 91er SL.
Ich fahre alles  - nee, am liebsten flow und technisch anspruchsvolles (spitzkehren, steil, stufen), weniger schnelles gerumpel.
ich bin mit der wendigkeit zufriden, wenn auch ein m (mein bruder und meine frau haben eins) sich natürlich deutlich leichter umsetzen lässt.
aber das xl ist bei meiner körpergröße zum berghochfahren und auf touren genau richtig.
ich kann aber wirklich nur die kombi langer rahmen mit kurzem vorbau und breitem lenker sehr empfehlen, komm ich super mit klar.
etwas kürzer ist ja mein 901, da fahre ich L mit 55er Vorbau und 740/12° Lenker. Das macht eigentlich noch mehr Spaß, ist nur mühsamer den berg hoch zu bewegen...



scylla schrieb:


> Ich seh sofort welches: Sudpin weg, Trailseeker oder Skywalker dran
> bringt immerhin gleich mal 100g
> 
> warum fährst du eigentlich Schläuche und nicht tubeless? Die Flow wäre ja prinzipiell geeignet!



das Gewicht der Skywalker ist schon sehr interessant. So ganz trau ich der LAgerung aber nicht, die ist bei meinen NC 17 völlig in Ordnung (im Gegensatz zu manchen Berichten aus dem Forum).
tubeles kommt nir nicht ans Rad, dazu hab ich einfach schon zu viele Leute mit Siff auf dem Trail erlebt. Wirklich viel Gewicht spart es nicht und ich wechsle auch immer schon aml die Refien (ok, am 301 am wenigsten, aber an den anderen LVs schon)


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> das Gewicht der Skywalker ist schon sehr interessant. So ganz trau ich der LAgerung aber nicht, die ist bei meinen NC 17 völlig in Ordnung (im Gegensatz zu manchen Berichten aus dem Forum).



Nabend,

nur zur Info: Ich hab die Skywalker an meinem Freerider und die machen bisher alles klaglos mit. Schlechtes Wetter, Bikepark, viele Kilometer und Fels/Baumkontakt. Die Standfläche ist super, gerade bei großen Füßen (45), deshalb hab ich sie mir gekauft und der Grip auch. Könnten etwas breiter sein aber die Länge ist super.
Gewicht ist 291 g bei meinen und die Verarbeitung top. Kann die Dinger nur empfehlen! Das einzige ist, was manche stören könnte, dass sie sich nicht weiterdrehen, wenn man den Fuss runternimmt.


----------



## cubabluete (27. März 2012)

gotti schrieb:


> Hier mein neues MK10 Arbeitsgerät:
> 
> - LV 301 MK10 L
> - Gabel: Fox Van 160mm
> ...


 
Sehr schönes Bike
Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass du trotz der Top Ausstattung relativ hoch beim Gewicht bist.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass du trotz der Top Ausstattung relativ hoch beim Gewicht bist.


das ist nicht hoch sondern realistisch und kein zusammengemogeltes Forums Traumgewicht
Gabel und Reverb drücken eben auf die Waage


----------



## scylla (27. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> das Gewicht der Skywalker ist schon sehr interessant. So ganz trau ich der LAgerung aber nicht, die ist bei meinen NC 17 völlig in Ordnung (im Gegensatz zu manchen Berichten aus dem Forum).
> tubeles kommt nir nicht ans Rad, dazu hab ich einfach schon zu viele Leute mit Siff auf dem Trail erlebt. Wirklich viel Gewicht spart es nicht und ich wechsle auch immer schon aml die Refien (ok, am 301 am wenigsten, aber an den anderen LVs schon)



jo, die Berichte hab ich auch schon gelesen. Sixpack scheint sich bei Schäden aber sehr korrekt zu verhalten, und die "erste" Lagerung auch schon nachgebessert zu haben. Meine halten noch, aber die sind auch nicht gerade eine Referenz, dazu bin ich die letzte Zeit einfach zu wenig zum Fahren gekommen.



schulte69 schrieb:


> Das einzige ist, was manche stören könnte, dass sie sich nicht weiterdrehen, wenn man den Fuss runternimmt.



omg, stell dir nur mal den Zusatz-Widerstand beim Treten vor. Krass! Die haben nicht mal ein superintelligentes AllwaysRightThere Weltraumtechnologie Positionssystem, damit kann man nie und nimmer fahren. 

scnr


----------



## supasini (27. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike
> Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass du trotz der Top Ausstattung relativ hoch beim Gewicht bist.



stimmt was Björn sagt:
ein 301 mit Reverb, richtigen Reifen, Pedalen, Sattel... unter 13 kg zu bekommen ist schwierig. Mit ner Coil-Gabel m.E. fast unmöglich. (Außer man hat irgendwo anders extreme Sachen dran wie Helium das schon mal schafft)
Der Aliante wiegt auch ca. 250 g, ist aber saubequem, 
die Reverb: mind. 350 g Mehrgewicht gegenüber ner P6 Highflex
Fat Alberts gehen auch eher gegen 800 als 750 g/Stück
...


----------



## daddy yo yo (27. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist nicht hoch sondern realistisch und kein zusammengemogeltes Forums Traumgewicht
> Gabel und Reverb drücken eben auf die Waage


so sieht's aus. dem ist nicht, aber auch rein gar nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## gotti (27. März 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike
> Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass du trotz der Top Ausstattung relativ hoch beim Gewicht bist.


Wie schon geschrieben:
Reverb kostet Gewicht, ohne will ich aber nicht mehr.
Der Aliante wiegt 250g, passt aber zu meinem Popo. Die Vollcarbonversion bringt nochmal 50g, die knackt aber manchmal 
Reifen sind schon ausgewogen und leichter als angegeben, Dichtmilch sind jeweils 2 Becher drin. Wird also auch schwierig.
Habe überall Titanschrauben dran.
Ggfs. noch die neuen NumberNine mit Titanachse.
Dann ist aber Schluss.

Aber die Karre funktioniert so einfach gut 

Edit: 
Könnte ja mit dem XTR Plus Schaltwerk noch die SCS Kettenführung weglassen. Aber wer will das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (27. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist nicht hoch sondern realistisch und kein zusammengemogeltes Forums Traumgewicht
> Gabel und Reverb drücken eben auf die Waage


Das Gewicht kommt von meiner Kern Hängewaage.
Jegliches Auswiegen von Einzelteilen und hinterher addieren mache ich nicht mehr, da kommt nur Quatsch bei raus


----------



## nochi (27. März 2012)

Meins hat je nach Bereifung 13,8 oder 14 kg. Wunder mich immer über die gewichte, und so aussagen was mer noch machen könnt um 50g zu sparen... 

Wer n 301 als enduro aufbaut und vor hat es auch als solches zu fahren dem gehts nicht ums Gewicht, da steht Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund. Was bringt einem das leichte zeug wenn auf 2000m aufm Berg verreckt und mer den Bock runter schieben darf ... 

Die 120mm Marathon Fraktion  darf sich ruhig die Gramm um die Ohren werfen..


----------



## gotti (27. März 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Die 120mm Marathon Fraktion  darf sich ruhig die Gramm um die Ohren werfen..


Korrekt!
Für "leicht" habe ich noch ein S-Works Epic 29er.
Da ist fast alles aus Carbon


----------



## echtorg (27. März 2012)

hallo

bin jetzt genau bei 13,1 kilo, statt dem ardent ist jetzt hinten auch ein minion drauf

einsparen werde ich jetzt nurmehr bei den pedalen(140gramm) und vorbau(70gramm) können dann geht nichts mehr


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. März 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Wer n 301 als enduro aufbaut und vor hat es auch als solches zu fahren dem gehts nicht ums Gewicht, da steht Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund. Was bringt einem das leichte zeug wenn auf 2000m aufm Berg verreckt und mer den Bock runter schieben darf ...



Solange die Haltbarkeit passt, fährt sich ein leichtes Berg bergauf und bergab einfach besser, ist so...

@Fabelgewichte
Man muß es halt einfach auf eine Hängewaage hängen. Die addierten Gewichte sind irgendwie immer daneben.


----------



## langer.andi (27. März 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> bin jetzt genau bei 13,1 kilo, statt dem ardent ist jetzt hinten auch ein minion drauf
> 
> einsparen werde ich jetzt nurmehr bei den pedalen(140gramm) und vorbau(70gramm) können dann geht nichts mehr



Stell doch mal ne Part liste hier rein. 
Evtl lässt sich noch was finden?


----------



## echtorg (27. März 2012)

sinnvoll ist es nur bei diesen zwei parts , mehr lässt sich ohne abstriche nicht einsparen
denke aber 13 kg ist nicht so schlecht der wert


----------



## nochi (27. März 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Solange die Haltbarkeit passt, fährt sich ein leichtes Berg bergauf und bergab einfach besser, ist so...
> 
> @Fabelgewichte
> Man muß es halt einfach auf eine Hängewaage hängen. Die addierten Gewichte sind irgendwie immer daneben.



Natürlich fährt sich ein leichteres bike besser, ich weiß das, mein endurofiziertes  cube stereo wog am ende 17kg da is der umstieg auf 14kg 301 sind Welten. Vor allem auf verblockten trails ...
Aber ich finden an meinem bike nix was ich leichter machen könnte,  denn n Umstieg auf leichtere Felgen geht auf Stabilität,  reifen von rubberqueen 2.4 auf 2.2 würde 400g bringen, aber da fahr ich lieber breit auf 1,2bar grip vor Gewicht ... 

Über listengewichte war mein 301 auf 13,5 .. 
Alle gewichte nur über hängewaage oder küchenwaage ... die bescheisen doch fast alle,  und vieles schwankt au wie Sau... z.b. Felgen um 40g..


----------



## echtorg (27. März 2012)

teileliste

Dämpfer ssd 212
Steuersatz syntace
Vorbau gap 60mm
Bar Ends syntace
Federgabel lyrik soloair 170mm
Kurbelgarnitur xtr fc970
Pedale wellgo dh
Kette xtr
Kasette xtr 11-34
Umerfer  xt

Shifter xt umgebaut auf xtr funktion
Schaltwerk xtr carbon
Bremse hope Vm4 Hx2
Laufrad hope pro2 evo mit ztr flow
reifen minion 3c 2,5 vorne
minion 2,25 hinten
Sattelstütze p6 alu
Sattel sqlab 611 Lv
Lenker Cb carbon

gewicht 13,1 kilo mit luft und schmieröl in der gabel gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (27. März 2012)

jeder soll es sich so aufbauen, dass es für seinen verwendungszweck passt. bin mit meinem "leichtgewicht" zufrieden, schone es in keiner situation und trotzdem hält der leichtbaukram bisher meinem eher schlechten fahrstil und den (leider) zu häufigen abflügen stand. und wenn irgendwann eine der "schwachstellen" aufgibt, wird da halt gegen etwas stabileres getauscht.


----------



## langer.andi (27. März 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> teileliste
> 
> Dämpfer ssd 212
> Steuersatz syntace
> ...



mit den Änderungen sind nochmal 500 - 700g Ersparniss drin. 
Zusätzlich kommen mir noch andere Schläuche und Speichen in den sinn. 
Über Sinn oder Unsinn lässt sich immer diskutieren, leichter geht aber problemlos.


----------



## walter021 (27. März 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Solange die Haltbarkeit passt, fährt sich ein leichtes Berg bergauf und bergab einfach besser, ist so...


 
so schauts aus!

wer sagt, dass ihm das gewicht egal ist und das ganze eh kaum was bringt, ist noch nie auf nem leichten bock gesessen. 

viele bauen ihr bike einfach mit unnötig massiven teilen auf, was ich vor allem bei leuten die <85-90kg wiegen nicht verstehen kann. 
fahr selber mit recht leichtem material und kann euch versichern, dass ich überhaupt nicht auf mein material schaue und acht gebe (bike mal schnell übern fluss werfen und co...). mir ist noch nie was wichtiges kaputt gegangen, oder dass ich meine tour gar abbrechen musste. 

auch das leichte material hält was aus


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2012)

Naja, leicht ist bei manchen Teilen schon ein Kompromiss, z.b. Felgen, die Flow ist leicht, aber meine hab ich auch schon zerstört. Die 819 UST am alten Bike waren schwerer, aber unzerstörbar.

Bei anderen Parts, z.b. Kurbel usw. leidet die Funktion überhaupt nicht unter dem Gewicht.

Muss man halt abschätzen, was man will. Gewicht sparen ist super, aber es gibt Parts, da gibt es keinen Kompromiss, z.b. Stahlfedergabel, ihc möchte nix anderes.


----------



## nochi (27. März 2012)

Ich hab au schon n paar felgen zerstört, drum wird da nicht arg aufs gewicht geschaut, naben würden leichter gehen, aber n bekannter hat schon mal die king kong zerstört, und es ist irgendwann auch ne preisanfrage... Mein bike hat schon 5200 gekostet, da geb ich net wegen paar gramm nochmal paar hundert euro aus... 
Und auf meine 36er talas will ich auch net verzichten, absenkung und viel stabiler wie ne 32 er.


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2012)

Sag ja, es gibt Teile das macht das keinen Sinn. Mein MK8 hatte am Schluss auch über 14kg. Lyrik U-Turn, Reverb, Muddy Mary, da war das schon in Ordnung. 

Und der Preis spielt ne ganz gewichtige Rolle beim Leichtbau!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (27. März 2012)

über 1:1 ist man schnell hinaus!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (27. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Gewicht sparen ist super, aber es gibt Parts, da gibt es keinen Kompromiss, z.b. Stahlfedergabel, ihc möchte nix anderes.


 
Der Meinung war ich auch sehr lange! Jetzt fahr ich die Lyrik SA (statt Totem bzw. 66 Coil) und vermisse nix,aber absolut garnix! Ich freu mich immer wieder drüber weil ein leichteres Bike einfach mehr Spaß macht,völlig egal in welcher Situation.Hab vor einem Jahr noch einen 19kg Hardcore-Freerider überall hochgekurbelt....
Natürlich wird auch die Fahrtechnik besser und ich weiß nicht ob die Lyrik mich genauso retten würde wie es die 66er vor ein paar Jahren in Whistler desöfteren getan hat,aber ich hab im Park jetzt defintiv mehr Geschwindigkeit,trotz Luftgabel.Und da ich keine Rennen fahre sondern der Spaß zählt machens ein paar Zehntel nicht aus,aber ein paar Hundert Gramm dagegen merkt man schon deutlich
Für mich gilt jetzt ganz klar: Leichter ist geiler


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2012)

Kann man nicht auch am Rahmen sparen? Ich finde das LV im vergleich ganz schÃ¶n schwer...

IMHO ist mit einem 2,7 kg schweren Rahmen bei Enduro Einsatz selbst mit viel Geld nicht unter 13.5kg zu kommen (und fÃ¼r die 13,5kg brauchts keine 5kâ¬). 

Reifen um 1800gramm
Gabel nicht unter 2180gramm
LRS um 1800gramm
das sind einfach Fixpunkte, alles was leichter ist, ist kein Enduro.
Bei den Pedalen gehe ich auch keine Kompromisse ein was Haltbarkeit und Grip angeht.
Effektiv kÃ¶nnte man da echt nur am Rahmen sparen.


----------



## Wobbi (27. März 2012)

ein haltbarer enduro-lrs mit ~1.600-1.650g. (acros.75/cxray/halo 4xr) ist kein problem..wieso muss der lrs-satz mindestens 1.800g. haben? hab ich was übersehen? (und ja, diese frage ist ernst gemeint und nicht nur eine rhetorische floskel!)


----------



## RaceFace67 (27. März 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> so schauts aus!
> 
> wer sagt, dass ihm das gewicht egal ist und das ganze eh kaum was bringt, ist noch nie auf nem leichten bock gesessen.
> 
> ...



finde diese aussage ziemlich verallgemeinernt... du kennst doch nicht unseren fahrstil!

- ich wollte nicht von coil zurück auf air
- mit allen laufrädern vor den 1750ern hatte ich nur stress - sie waren leichter
- die saint-bremse möchte ich nicht mehr missen - die "the one" hat meines erachtens nicht diese bissigkeit
- und die MM 2,5" vorn ist zum HR-versetzen in steilem, technischen terrain ein traum

für meinen einsatzbereich habe ich m.e. das leichteste mögliche für das was ich gern fahre und das was halbwegs halten soll.


----------



## der-gute (27. März 2012)

zum einen würde ich eine 4x-Felge nicht als Endurofelge bezeichnen...
und schon gar nicht nutzen.

dazu wiegt ein LRS mit Acros.74/75 Naben bestimmt keine 1600g mit passender Felge (>500g)


----------



## mokka_ (27. März 2012)

http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/laufraeder/mtb-laufraeder/item/91-twenty-4

wie wären die??


----------



## langer.andi (27. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt meist auch sehr viel Potential zum sparen nicht bei Parts wie Reifen und Bremse sondern bei Antrieb, Lenker, Naben usw.
Die anderen Parts sind so von den persönlichen Vorlieben abhängig, das man das nicht allgemein sagen kann. 
Aber eine Kassette, Kette, Kurbel, Vorbau etc. kann schon sehr viel Gewicht sparen, wenn man das richtige Material aussucht. 
Der Preis dafür ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## walter021 (27. März 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> finde diese aussage ziemlich verallgemeinernt... du kennst doch nicht unseren fahrstil!
> 
> - ich wollte nicht von coil zurück auf air
> - mit allen laufrädern vor den 1750ern hatte ich nur stress - sie waren leichter
> ...


 
da hast natürlich recht. ich behaupte aber, dass die MEISTEN fahrer gewisse leichte teile nicht an die grenzen bringen, sondern sie selbst der limitierende faktor sind (ich rede immer noch von leuten <85-90kg bezüglich haltbarkeit)

zbsp
-xtr trail: ist leicht und sollte in der 203 version leuten unter 85kg doch (fast) immer ausreichen
-baron 2,3: auch ein leichtgewicht und hat wohl genug grip für die MEISTEN


----------



## Wobbi (27. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> zum einen würde ich eine 4x-Felge nicht als Endurofelge bezeichnen...
> und schon gar nicht nutzen.
> 
> dazu wiegt ein LRS mit Acros.74/75 Naben bestimmt keine 1600g mit passender Felge (>500g)



die antwort bringt mich nicht unbedingt weiter.....trotzdem danke!  aber vielleicht kommt mir dieses jahr die erleuchtung, wenn ich den lrs (bzw. die felge) ein zweites jahr über die strecken in winterberg scheuche und er mir im steinfeld zeigt, warum ich ihn nicht als endurofelge nutzen darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (27. März 2012)

Tune und Dauerhaltbarkeit? bei 80-90 kg... hab ich noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. März 2012)

Tune Tune Tune... ständig höre ich nur Tune...
Die sind doch im Mittelfeld angesiedelt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2012)

Tune?
Nein danke, die Lager im Freilauf zerbröseln immer noch bis zur Unendlichkeit.
Viel zu klein konstruiert.


----------



## the donkey (27. März 2012)

Tune:  Naja an meinem Bike nie wieder, egal was es ist aus dem Haus.
Zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit div. Teilen aus allen Preisklassen

Aber wir sind hier in einer Galerie!!!

Deshalb auch wenn es schonmal da war hier ein Bild
Zwischenzeitlich fertig und schon gern gefahren


----------



## RaceFace67 (27. März 2012)

interessant!
bin mal gespannt, wie du mit den lr zufrieden bist!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. März 2012)

Gefaellt, sehr schoen mit der Wippe und den passenden Pedalen! Was fuer ein MK ist das? Nehme mal an ein aelteres, weil das rote "V" fehlt.....ach nee, Du hast ja das "L" emblem am Steuerrohr, also doch neuer....


----------



## biker-wug (27. März 2012)

MK8 oder MK9, hätte ich gesagt, da ja SCS, neuer RockGuard und auch am Sattelgusset ersichtlich.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. März 2012)

Was bedeutet eigentlich MK?
BMW benutzt "E" fuer Entwicklungsstufe, aber was heisst MK?


----------



## thetourist (27. März 2012)

Siehe hier: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_(Produktbezeichnung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. März 2012)

Danke, also mal wieder die englische Sprache!


----------



## Sarrois (27. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist nicht hoch sondern realistisch und kein zusammengemogeltes Forums Traumgewicht
> Gabel und Reverb drücken eben auf die Waage


Was immer richtig geil ist, sind stolze Gewichtangaben von 12kg
Bei 160mm
Dann mit Rocket Ron und Crest LRS


----------



## cubabluete (28. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Tune:  Naja an meinem Bike nie wieder, egal was es ist aus dem Haus.
> Zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit div. Teilen aus allen Preisklassen
> 
> Aber wir sind hier in einer Galerie!!!
> ...


 Sieht super aus. 
Hast da eine raw wippe oder speziell lackiert?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. März 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> MK8 oder MK9, hätte ich gesagt, da ja SCS, neuer RockGuard und auch am Sattelgusset ersichtlich.



Ausserdem ist ab MK8 das Oberrohr nun hydroformed statt komplett rund


----------



## the donkey (28. März 2012)

Es handelt sich um einen MK8 und ursprünglich waren die Wippen mal Raw.
Hab sie in Handarbeit poliert was ca. 45. min gedauert hat.
Zum LRS kann sagen das ich ihn persönlich als sehr steif empfinde und soweit zufrieden bin.
Aufgebaut ist der hier mit Latexmilch und ich bin ich erstaunt wie schnell ich das alles dicht bekam und und wie lange sich die Luft im Reifen hält.
Die Lager laufen weich und haben auch kein Spiel wie ich es einmal an einem XC One von Easton ständig hatte.

Federbein hinten ist zwischenzeitlich ein Marzocchi Roco Air und der Lenker ist probeweise gegen einen Cranbrothers Cobalt mit 740mm getauscht worden.Griffe sind auch noch andere dran zum testen
Gewicht fertig liegt derzeit bei 12,2 kg mit Gr. L


----------



## echtorg (28. März 2012)

12,2 mit hängewaage gemessen oder ausgerechnet?
was wiegt der lrs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (28. März 2012)

müssten 1650 sein, oder?


----------



## echtorg (28. März 2012)

ja habs auch gefunden , sind nur 10gram leichter als meine hope/flow

da müsste meine lyrik 600 gramm leichter sein , dann würde ich mit tausch der pedale und vorbau auch auf das gewicht von 12,2 kommen

oder ich gebe rocket ron drauf ggg


----------



## the donkey (28. März 2012)

Gewicht ist mit Hängewaage ermittelt.
LRS ist 20gr leichter als angegeben.


----------



## echtorg (28. März 2012)

hast eine teileliste ?


----------



## snakeu (28. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um einen MK8 und ursprünglich waren die Wippen mal Raw.
> Hab sie in Handarbeit poliert was ca. 45. min gedauert hat.
> Zum LRS kann sagen das ich ihn persönlich als sehr steif empfinde und soweit zufrieden bin.
> Aufgebaut ist der hier mit Latexmilch und ich bin ich erstaunt wie schnell ich das alles dicht bekam und und wie lange sich die Luft im Reifen hält.
> ...


 
Hallo The Donkey.
 Bist Du nach wie vor zufrieden mit der Gabel - jetzt wo Du schon Praxiserfahrungen sammeln konntest?
Ansprechverhalten wirklich sahnig und kein durchsacken?


----------



## the donkey (28. März 2012)

Ja ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.
Kein Wegsacken und das Ansprechverhalten ist wirklich top.

Teileliste kommt


----------



## mgac (28. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um einen MK8



Da es dein Bike ist wirst du es schon wissen, aber eigentlich sind das graue V und der graue Ring am Sattelrohr (in Verbindung mit den anderen mk8/9 Merkmalen) klare Anzeichen für mk9, oder irre ich da etwa?


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (28. März 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> [...] das graue V und der graue Ring am Sattelrohr (in Verbindung mit den anderen mk8/9 Merkmalen) *klare* Anzeichen für mk9, oder *irre* ich da etwa?


 
Das ist sooo geil und typisch LV-Forum: Erstmal richtig auf die Kacke hauen und nachher "kritisch" überprüfen, ob es nicht auch anders sein könnte


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. März 2012)

mgac schrieb:


> Da es dein Bike ist wirst du es schon wissen, aber eigentlich sind das graue V und der graue Ring am Sattelrohr (in Verbindung mit den anderen mk8/9 Merkmalen) klare Anzeichen für mk9, oder irre ich da etwa?



graues V = rote Blechplakette entfernt,
grauer Ring an Sattelklemme = Superlock etwas später bestellt, wo es graue bzw. schwarze Ringe gab...

Grobe Schweissnähte (im Steuerrohrbereich und Sitzdom gut erkennbar) = definitiv MK8

Erst ab MK9 wurden die Schweissnähte ordentlich gestrahlt, sodass die Raupen kaum auffallen...


----------



## Mozart-only (29. März 2012)

So nun fertig mit dem Gewicht´s Update
neue Teile:
lackierte XTR 970 inkl. Innenlager
XX Cassette 11-36 ink.l XX Kette
Pedale von Time
Vorbau Ritchey WCS 90mm (passt mir nach vielen probieren am besten zur Revelation)
Revelation umbau auf RCT3
Gewicht laut Tabelle (11,995kg) inkl. Pedale
Foto mit Waage wird nachgereicht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (29. März 2012)

Gewicht ohne Garmin 11.905
und die Laufräder werden aktuell mit Milch gefahren

Anhang anzeigen Liteville Gewicht.pdf


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Wie hast du Kurbeln lackiert dass es dauerhaft hält?


----------



## Almerer (29. März 2012)

der längere Vorbau passt schon rein optisch wesentlich besser zum Gesamtaufbau!
Und du wirst auch mehr Zug in den Antrieb kriegen.
Ist natürlich schlechter für Steil-bergab-Poser-Bildchen und gegen den allgemeinen Trend! Du traust dich was! 





Mozart-only schrieb:


> So nun fertig mit dem Gewicht´s Update
> neue Teile:
> lackierte XTR 970 inkl. Innenlager
> XX Cassette 11-36 ink.l XX Kette
> ...


----------



## Mozart-only (29. März 2012)

ich denke nicht das es von dauer ist, dennoch habe ich über die lackierung noch eine folie geklebt um ein bißchen länger die optikt genießen zu dürfen


----------



## Mozart-only (29. März 2012)

Almerer schrieb:


> der längere Vorbau passt schon rein optisch wesentlich besser zum Gesamtaufbau!
> Und du wirst auch mehr Zug in den Antrieb kriegen.
> Ist natürlich schlechter für Steil-bergab-Poser-Bildchen und gegen den allgemeinen Trend! Du traust dich was!



jaja bin schon auch für die Theorie des kurzen Vorbau doch zu diesen Aufbau
passt er nach vielen probieren einfach am besten.

.... gestern gleich damit eine extrem steilen Trail gemeistert
damit passt´s einfach für mich...

Der Gardasee Aufbau wird aber mit der Lyrik ausgestattet und dann wird sich die Vorbau Frage auch für mich neu stellen


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. März 2012)

nicht übel. 

was mir nicht gefällt, ist der weiße vorbau. liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich noch keinen einzigen aufbau gesehen hab, an dem mir ein weißer vorbau gefallen hat. ich würde nen schwarzen vorbau wählen (bei interesse: ich hab einen 90er f109 rumliegen, der nur 1x auf ner 5km langen probefahrt auf asphalt gefahren wurde, danach hab ich den gegen einen 60er megaforce2 getauscht) und als gegengewicht dafür weiße griffe montieren. das wäre für mich stimmiger.

schade, dass der lack auf der kurbel nicht dauerhaft halten wird. auch die abplatzer an den weißen kettenstreben sind leider nicht schön (zeugen aber zumindest von der standesgemäßen benutzung des gefährts).

viel spaß damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2012)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das es von dauer ist, dennoch habe ich über die lackierung noch eine folie geklebt um ein bißchen länger die optikt genießen zu dürfen



berichte mal.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. März 2012)

Fett, sieht gut aus!


----------



## the donkey (29. März 2012)

Hier noch meine verbauten Teile:

Rahmen:  MK8 Gr.L
Gabel:  Marzocchi 44 Micro Switch TA
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco Air
LRS: Easton Haven
Bereifung: Conti Mountain King II 2.4
Bremse: Formula Oro Bianco mit Goodridge Stahlflex 180/180
Kurbel:  Race Face Deus SL LTD Edtion
Schaltwerk:  XTR 980
Trigger:  XTR SL 980
Umwerfer:  XTR 
Kassette: XTR 10 -fach
Kette:  KMC SL
Stütze: Syntace P6 hiflex
Sattel: Syncros FL Carbon
Sattelklemme: Syntace
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce2 60mm
Lenker: Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 740mm(testweise)
Griffe: Hitemp42 (testweise)
Steuersatz: Syntace
Flaschenhalter:  Bontrager XXX
Pedale:  NC17 Sudspin III Ti

Macht derzeit an der Hängewaage 12,2kg wie schon geschrieben. 
Werde wohl noch verschiedene Schrauben tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (29. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Tune:  Naja an meinem Bike nie wieder, egal was es ist aus dem Haus.
> Zuviel schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit div. Teilen aus allen Preisklassen
> 
> Aber wir sind hier in einer Galerie!!!
> ...


Ist das der neue Tune-Dämpfer?


----------



## the donkey (29. März 2012)

Jepp is er!
Wie Du siehst extrem schlank gefräst!

Spaß beiseite als das Bild entstand war der Roco noch im Service


----------



## kippi (29. März 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Jepp is er!
> Wie Du siehst extrem schlank gefräst!
> 
> Spaß beiseite als das Bild entstand war der Roco noch im Service



Was hast Du für nen Roco verbaut? Erzähl mal was drüber.
Abstimmung passt? Welcher Dämpfer?

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## Trailpussy (29. März 2012)

Marzocchi ROCO Air LO DC (LockOut mit großer Luftkammer) 190x50 mit dem Liteville Nadellager Kit. Habe ich auch drin. Passt sehr gut. Meinen hatte ich ohne weiters Tunig direkt von der Verpackung in den Rahmen (MK8) implantiert und er hat mit sehr gut gepasst. Deutlich besser als der DT...


----------



## the donkey (29. März 2012)

Genau dieser ist bei mir auch drin und ich kann mich nur anschließen.
Spricht sehr sensibel an (pin auf pin) und er vermittelt mir ein sehr gutes Fahrgefühl.


----------



## tobone (30. März 2012)

Was für eine Gabel(160mm) braucht man für ei n 301, z.B. MK9, bezogen auf den Gabelschaft, bzw. welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
Was ist beim Kauf von Laufrädern zu beachten, HR x12 kompatibel, VR ?
Was ist mit IS2000 und anderen Standards?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (30. März 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel(160mm) braucht man für ei n 301, z.B. MK9, bezogen auf den Gabelschaft, bzw. welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Was ist beim Kauf von Laufrädern zu beachten, HR x12 kompatibel, VR ?
> Was ist mit IS2000 und anderen Standards?



bei nem Mk9 brauchst ne Gabel mit einem Tapered Schaft, d.h. oben 1 1/8 unten 1,5 zoll .. 
empfehlungen ... da kannst jeden auch gleich fragen auf welchen frauentyp wer steht .. es gibt so viel unterschiedliches aufm markt, 
Stahlfedergabeln, Luftgabeln, Luft mit absenkung, glaub stahlfeder mit absenkung gibts zum teil auch .. 
das ist alles verwendungszweck und persönlicher geschmack. 

Laufräder, ganz klar hinten X12 und Vorn das was du an der Gabel hast, aber die meisten Gabeln mit 160mm Federweg haben 20mm Steckachse, da ist die Einbaubreite auch standart 110mm. 

Is2000 ist der "alte" bremsaufnahmen Standard, da brauchst auf alle fälle immer nen adapter da die schrauben quer zur laufrichtung eingedreht werden. beim PM6 kannst ne bremse mit 160mm scheibendurchmesser im normalfall ohne adapter hin schrauben. Gibt glaub noch nen 2. PM standart, weiß aber grad nicht wie der heißt, und wie der von der größe her ist. 
da ich immer 200mm scheibendurchmesser fahr brauch ich immer adapter.

falls ich irgendwas falsch geschrieben hab, möge mich einer verbessern. bin auch kein schraubergott ..


----------



## Pittus (30. März 2012)

Bei einer 160mm Gabel ist 20mm Steckachse eigentlich Standard. Du wirst auch kaum eine aktuelle Gabel mit IS2000 finden, hier hat sich PM durchgesetzt und wenn du keine Adaptertürmchen unter dem Gabelschaft haben willst würde ich gleich zu einer tapered greifen, sprich unten 1,5 Zoll und oben 1,125 Zoll(eineinachtel )

Pitt

PS: Ich bin zu langsam


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> wenn du keine Adaptertürmchen unter dem Gabelschaft haben willst würde ich gleich zu einer tapered greifen, sprich unten 1,5 Zoll und oben 1,125 Zoll(eineinachtel )
> 
> Pitt



sieht netter aus, braucht mal aber (technisch gesehen) nicht. durchgehend 1 1/8'' geht auch, der adapter dafür liegt dem steuersatz schon bei. nur durchgehend 1.5'' geht nicht.

das 301 ab mk8 hat PM 7'' standard hinten! also 180mm bremsscheibe geht adapterlos, kleiner geht gar nicht.


----------



## Pittus (30. März 2012)

Dann wollen wir mal anmerken, dass die meisten Gabeln auch PM7 (180mm Scheibe Adapterlos) haben.

Pitt


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal anmerken, dass die meisten Gabeln auch PM7 (180mm Scheibe Adapterlos) haben.
> 
> Pitt



?
ich kenne nur gabeln mit pm6 (also 160mm adapterlos) oder gleich pm8 (203mm adapterlos)
lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. verwechsel ich da jetzt was?


----------



## nochi (30. März 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ?
> ich kenne nur gabeln mit pm6 (also 160mm adapterlos) oder gleich pm8 (203mm adapterlos)
> lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. verwechsel ich da jetzt was?



also für meine 200er scheibe an ner 2011er Talas brauch ich nen adapter .. und zwar den gleichen wie an ner 2008er talas ..


----------



## nochi (30. März 2012)

ganz vergessen .. hinten adapterlos 180mm scheibe .. kleiner geht nicht .. Mk9


----------



## Pittus (30. März 2012)

Oder ich  da ich vorne eh 203 fahre habe ich da einen Adapter 

Pitt


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. März 2012)

Pittus schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal anmerken, dass die meisten Gabeln auch PM7 (180mm Scheibe Adapterlos) haben.
> 
> Pitt



nein, ist so nicht richtig!


----------



## tobone (30. März 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Lyrik dual position air und der two step air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. März 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der 301 Galerie und dem 301 Gabelthread?


----------



## scylla (30. März 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der 301 Galerie und dem 301 Gabelthread?



gibt keinen, beides ständig OT


----------



## culoduro (30. März 2012)

Leider nur Handypic, aber zum kritisieren reichts


----------



## coastalwolf (30. März 2012)

Neue Gabel und eine neue Cam. Heute hatten beide mal Premiere.

Meine DT EXM 150 und ich sind leider trotz ausführlicher Partnertherapie nicht mehr zusammengekommen....





Die Fox hat auf der ersten Ausfahrt gleich Laune gemacht. Allerdings musste ich komischerweise den Luftdruck deutlich gegenüber der Herstellerangabe erhöhen (85 anstatt 70 psi bei 78 kg Körpergewicht). Jetzt nutzt sie den Federweg bei Sprüngen und sackt mit ordentlich LSC an Stufen nicht mehr durch.





Nur mal by the way. XTR mit 8500 km ohne Kettenblattwechsel. Manchmal ist Mainstram eben doch nicht so schlecht...


----------



## supasini (30. März 2012)

schöne Bilder, schönes Rad.
meine XTR am 301 sieht nach ähnlicher Laufleistung genauso aus, ich hab allerdings das kleinste Blatt einmal gewendet und dann gegen ein Mountaingoat getauscht...


----------



## coastalwolf (30. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> schöne Bilder, schönes Rad.
> meine XTR am 301 sieht nach ähnlicher Laufleistung genauso aus, ich hab allerdings das kleinste Blatt einmal gewendet und dann gegen ein Mountaingoat getauscht...



Wobei die Kettenblätter jetzt echt platt sind. Der letzte Kettenwechsel wäre fast zu spät gekommen. Werde also noch 2000-2500 km damit fahren und dann sind die Kettenblätter sowie die Kassette ein echter Fall für die Tonne.


----------



## uerland (30. März 2012)

Nach den Leichtbau-Rädern auf den letzten Seiten kurbel ich mal wieder den Gewichtsschnitt an


----------



## Dr.Struggle (31. März 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> Leider nur Handypic, aber zum kritisieren reichts


 
Geiles Bike!   Da wären besserer Bilder mal ganz gut


----------



## marco sc (31. März 2012)

odysseus schrieb:


> Leider nur Handypic, aber zum kritisieren reichts



Geil.
Wo ist das Bild denn entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## culoduro (31. März 2012)

marco sc schrieb:


> Geil.
> Wo ist das Bild denn entstanden?



in Aschau im Chiemgau.
Hier nochmal ein Versuch mit besseren Fotos, kann aber meine gute Cam seit gestern nicht mehr finden. Vielleicht ist die am Gardasee geblieben...
Und ja, ich muss die vordere Leitung noch kürzen - warte auf eine längere für hinten, dann wird beides gemacht..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. März 2012)

Beides sehr schoene Raeder! Warum sieht das Kashima Coating am Daempfer Bronze aus und an der Gabel Gold? Da bekommt man ja so doch keine Farbkombi zusammen.


----------



## supasini (31. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Beides sehr schoene Raeder! Warum sieht das Kashima Coating am Daempfer Bronze aus und an der Gabel Gold? Da bekommt man ja so doch keine Farbkombi zusammen.



hat BOS jetzt auch Kashima?


----------



## culoduro (31. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> hat BOS jetzt auch Kashima?



Nicht soweit ich weiss... 
Ich wollt aber unbedingt eine 170er Deville haben.

Grad die erste Runde bei uns gedreht, noch Schnee um die 900m. ABer eine Schlüsselstelle, die ich sonst am Saisonanfang schon mal absteig, grade bei feuchten Bedingungen, durchgefahren. Die Geo vom MK10 -


----------



## culoduro (31. März 2012)

nochmal meins
ich tues schon 
auch wenns manchmal bockig ist...


----------



## icube (31. März 2012)

Was fährst du für eine Lenker/Vorbau Kombi? 
sieht gut aus! 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (31. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Beides sehr schoene Raeder! Warum sieht das Kashima Coating am Daempfer Bronze aus und an der Gabel Gold? Da bekommt man ja so doch keine Farbkombi zusammen.



Wenn Du mein Bike meinst. Das ist ein Mk8 mit Monarch.


----------



## culoduro (31. März 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Was fährst du für eine Lenker/Vorbau Kombi?
> sieht gut aus!
> 
> Gruß icube



Superforce 45mm (gibt's grad zum Superpreis bei bike-discount), syntace Vector Carbon 740 12 Grad. Passt mir super!


----------



## icube (31. März 2012)

danke. 

Gruß icube


----------



## nochi (31. März 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Beides sehr schoene Raeder! Warum sieht das Kashima Coating am Daempfer Bronze aus und an der Gabel Gold? Da bekommt man ja so doch keine Farbkombi zusammen.



Er meint wohl eher die teile an unterschiedlichen bikes, sind auf der seite ja beide vertreten, eins mit fox Gabel und eins mit Dämpfer mit kashima ... auf den Bildern hier und auch auf vielen anderen die ich gesehen hab vom Dämpfer mit kashima  muss ich sagen das das doch dunkler aussieht  und schon eher in die messing richtung geht. Leider hab ich noch kein bild gesehen wo beides gleich belichtet  drauf war... kann also leider aauch nnix sagen ob das unterschiedlich raus kommt von der Farbe her?!


----------



## RaceFace67 (31. März 2012)

ach, das kashima sieht doch oft schon nichtmal an beiden holmen gleich aus - von 2011 auf 2012 wurds deutlich goldener - und der dämpfer nochmal anders.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (31. März 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> hat BOS jetzt auch Kashima?


 
Denke nicht das BOS schon Placebos nötig hat


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> hat BOS jetzt auch Kashima?


 
Das er ne Bos Gabel hat sehe ich auch, aber....

Die Gabel hat Kashima, steht ja dran und der Daempfer am raw 301 doch auch oder nicht?
Gabel ist gold und der Daempfer im anderen Bild dunkelbronze.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. April 2012)

Geiles Bike  Mittlerweile find ich das krasse grüne ziemlich gut!






Wäre das perfekte Fräulein zu Heliums 601! 
Gehört aber Harald Philipp,siehe tf-bikes.at


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. April 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Denke nicht das BOS schon Placebos nötig hat



BOS ist bei einigen Cracks hier im Board genauso verrufen, wie andere Marken...
Soll nur Plastikmüll drin sein.
Im Endeffekt teuer erkaufte Exklusivität, wie bei FOX.




Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Geiles Bike  Mittlerweile find ich das krasse grüne ziemlich gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BBAAAM! Sieht super aus!
Gefällt mir deutlich besser das Grün als an dem 601...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. April 2012)

Bin echt froh das ich auf Rocky gehört habe und mir doch eine Vanilla Coil zugelegt habe,das Ding ist einfach Spitze und so wartungsarm.War auch drauf und dran eine Bos zubestellen,aber mit dem Service und ersatzteilchen so eine sache ,auch wenn sie Wunder verspricht.Aber mir ist wichtig ich hab eine zuverlässige Gabel und kann mit dem Bike fahren ,als das ich ständig rumfummeln muß.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (1. April 2012)

und vor allem die man dranschraubt und fahren kann. kein tuning, aufwändiges setup o.ä. bin auch absolut happy mit der van. bester kauf fürs bike seit langem.


----------



## icube (1. April 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Gefällt mir deutlich besser das Grün als an dem 601...



Das Grün vom 601 sieht live ziemlich genau so aus 

Gruß icube


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. April 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> BBAAAM! Sieht super aus!
> Gefällt mir deutlich besser das Grün als an dem 601...



Vielleicht wurde das vorher hochglanzpoliert, dadurch soll´s ja um einiges glönziger rauskommen....
Und mir hat mal ein Eloxierer gesagt das er auch noch nen kleinen Spielraum hätte die Farbe leicht abzuändern.

Auf jeden Fall sieht´s gut aus.


----------



## davedudley (1. April 2012)

endlich fertig:
301 MK9, 140mm in M


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. April 2012)

Dito, auch endlich fertig, hat aber nicht lange gedauert:





Hubausnutzung im Stand bei 1x Pin auf weich, imo ganz gut,
nichtmehr so progressiv wie "damals":





Den Aschenbecher gibts immernoch:





Selfmade Kettenführung, da ich zu geizig bin für die SCS und mir diese nicht
zu 100% taugt. Mit der SCS könnte ich die Kettenstrebe nicht so gut vor
Kettenschlag schützen... Leider habe ich die Schablone vom 601 verwendet,
statt eine neue anzufertigen, daher ist die Rolle zu weit weg von der Kettenstrebe,
aber demnächst werde ich mir noch einen Arm herstellen, der dann eine bessere
Position hat...:





Und noch ein Bild mit komplett ausgezogenem Sattel:






Laut Handyapp ist der Lenkwinkel 66°, die Kettenstreben sind 432 lang, Sitzwinkel habe ich noch nicht gemessen, ebenso BB Height...
Die Bike hatte sich also nicht vermessen 

Fühlt sich alles in allem sehr gut an, obwohl es heute nur eine 7km Cityrundfahrt gab zum Gangschaltung einstellen etc...
Natürlich ist jede Menge anfängliche Euphorie im Spiel! Ich denke aber, dass es sich sehr gut fahren lässt und "freeridiger" ist als das MK8.

Gerade Lexle sollte/würde sich wohl drüber freuen, was die Kinematik und allgemein die Neuerungen angeht...


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. April 2012)

wahrscheinlich hat die bike auch mit der app gemessen ) 
im Ernst - geht das über ein Foto, oder wie?

will auch meine große Luftkammer!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. April 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hat die bike auch mit der app gemessen )
> im Ernst - geht das über ein Foto, oder wie?
> 
> will auch meine große Luftkammer!



Auf dem Display hast du ganz einfach eine ° Anzeige und legst das Handy mit
der Rückseite auf die zu messende Fläche.

Die App ist sogar relativ genau. Kollege fährt ein Norco Aurum, dessen LW mit
63,5° angegeben ist, noch dazu hat er ein AngleSet drin mit -0,5°, ergibt dann
theorethische 63°, was die Handyapp auch angezeigt hat.


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. April 2012)

klingt interessant, danke!


----------



## MichiP (3. April 2012)

Moin,

bin zeitlich etwas knapp und wollte mal nachfragen ob es einen leichten 140mm Mk 10 Aufbau alla Helium o.ä. hier schon gepostet wurde.

Passender Link wäre super.


ahoi

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. April 2012)

Und wo legt man das Handy an, um den Winkel zu messen?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Und wo legt man das Handy an, um den Winkel zu messen?



Am Gabelschaft, bevor man den Vorbau montiert....oder am Steuerrohr mit nem Kaugummi auf einer Seite drunter...oder an der Gabel und man rechnet den Vorlauf raus....da gibts bestimmt jeweils auch ne App für...


----------



## jammerlappen (3. April 2012)

so hab ich mir das gedacht


----------



## .t1mo (3. April 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin zeitlich etwas knapp und wollte mal nachfragen ob es einen leichten 140mm Mk 10 Aufbau alla Helium o.ä. hier schon gepostet wurde.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn bei dir ein leichter Aufbau? Meins zumindest ist nicht besonders schwer


----------



## supasini (3. April 2012)

genau: leicht - oder wahnsinnnig leicht
wenn wie Helium, dann zweiteres. Dafür wirst du aber keine Teileliste bekommen und wenn doch wird es dir vermutlich nicht in allen Belangen nützen, da du die Klamotten nicht so ohne weiteres bekommst.
"Leichte" gibt es ne Menge, mein Mk8 (Teileliste, Bild ist nicht aktuell) ist auch schon recht leicht für das, was es kann, da gibt es nicht mehr viel Potential ohne Funktionseinbußen (oder exobitanten weiteren Geldeinsatz). Is sicher auch als Orientierung für ein Mk10 geeignet.
Sonst guck dir mal das 601 an, was heute gepostet wurde mit sub13. Das ist aber auch nicht so richtig niedrigpreisig...


----------



## MichiP (3. April 2012)

Helium Wahnsinnig Leicht wäre hier mein Dünken. 11,xx kg wäre hier ein Ansatz?

ist nur reine Neugier was da so geht.

grüße

Michi

ps: mein MK 8 hatte 14,xx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2012)

Geiles Rad, phone! Der Aschenbecher...LOL!!
Beim Winkel messen mit ner App, halt auch das kalibrieren nicht vergessen, ansonsten ist das eigentlich ziemlich genau (+/- 0.5 grad).
Wie gross bist Du nochmal Phone?

====

Mein 301 hab ich gestern das erste mal gewogen! 12,98kg! Grins!
Und ich liebe jedes gramm davon!


----------



## langer.andi (3. April 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Helium Wahnsinnig Leicht wäre hier mein Dünken. 11,xx kg wäre hier ein Ansatz?
> 
> ist nur reine Neugier was da so geht.
> 
> ...



Dann wird die Partliste recht einfach:
301
Revelation WC oder DT Swiss EXM (oder so ähnlich)
Syntace oder tune 24 Laufräder, alternativ 240-CX-Flow
Antrieb X0 oder XTR
Syntace Parts 
Reifen je nach Bedarf

Sollte locker unter 12kg machbar sein.


----------



## MichiP (3. April 2012)

langer.andi schrieb:


> Dann wird die Partliste recht einfach:
> 301
> Revelation WC oder DT Swiss EXM (oder so ähnlich)
> Syntace oder tune 24 Laufräder, alternativ 240-CX-Flow
> ...



Ah danke,

ich wollte ja erst 10,xx raushauen


----------



## walter021 (3. April 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Helium Wahnsinnig Leicht wäre hier mein Dünken. 11,xx kg wäre hier ein Ansatz?
> 
> ist nur reine Neugier was da so geht.
> 
> ...


 
mit mk10 sicher schwieriger, aber ich konnte mein MK8 unter 11kg drücken obwohl coil und baron verbaut sind


----------



## Sarrois (3. April 2012)

Hier mal wider ein kleines update von mir:






Reverb montiert, jetzt fehlt nur noch der passende Lenker und evtl. Vorbau
Dann müssen <13kg auf der Waage stehen, sonst zieh ich Furios Freds in 1.75 auf
Und lass Helium rein


----------



## echtorg (3. April 2012)

bleibe vorerst auch bei meinen 13,1 kilo, habe momentan kein geld für einen megaforce 2 und neue leichtere pedale


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geiles Rad, phone! Der Aschenbecher...LOL!!
> Beim Winkel messen mit ner App, halt auch das kalibrieren nicht vergessen, ansonsten ist das eigentlich ziemlich genau (+/- 0.5 grad).
> Wie gross bist Du nochmal Phone?
> ...



Danke für die Blumen 

Wie gesagt, die App hat exakt den Lenkwinkel angezeigt, den das Aurum vom
Kollegen theorethisch haben müsste, war also überraschend präzise.

Bin 186cm groß mit irgendwas um die 86-88 SL.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2012)

Da sind wir gleich gross!
Lass es Krachen und happy trails!
Raucherpausen kannst Du ja so genuegend einlegen! Grins!


----------



## supasini (3. April 2012)

sub 12 ist wirklich gar kein Problem.
Guck dir meine 12,86 kg Teileliste an:
P6 statt Reverb: - 400 g (wegen der Hülse)
LR 240s statt CK -100 g
Reifen: ausgewogene NN 2,4" statt FA -350 g
Sattel: SLR Kit Carbonio stat Aliante: -100 g
Griffe: Schaumstoff statt moto: -100 g
Gabel: Revelation WC statt team -250 g

macht 1,3 kg, also ca. 11,5


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. April 2012)

Das MK10 rockt! MMn. eine deutliche Verbesserung zum MK8, ist aber auch noch
viel Euphorie mit im Spiel, die das Bild evtl. etwas schönt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. April 2012)

Das Mk10 links wirkt irgendwie harmonischer....


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. April 2012)

und deine erfahrung dürfte zu den ersten mit dicker luftkammer gehören...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2012)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das Mk8 links wirkt irgendwie harmonischer....


fixed.

Vom Rahmendesign her finde ich das MK10 schoener mit dem Fox, da sieht das "alte" aus wie ein rotes Bonbon unterm Hebel.


----------



## botti (4. April 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> mit mk10 sicher schwieriger, aber ich konnte mein MK8 unter 11kg drücken obwohl coil und baron verbaut sind




Unter 11kg??? Wie geht das denn?

LG
Botti


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2012)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das Mk10 links wirkt irgendwie harmonischer....


 
Links

War da um die Uhrzeit etwa Allohol im Spiel


----------



## walter021 (4. April 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Unter 11kg??? Wie geht das denn?
> 
> LG
> Botti


 
schau mal seite 226, da hab ich das geposted


----------



## MichiP (4. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> sub 12 ist wirklich gar kein Problem.
> Guck dir meine 12,86 kg Teileliste an:
> P6 statt Reverb: - 400 g (wegen der Hülse)
> LR 240s statt CK -100 g
> ...





walter021 schrieb:


> schau mal seite 226, da hab ich das geposted





Danke, habe ganz vergessen was da so alles möglich ist.

Ich glaube für eine 10,xx bin zu Groß und zu Fett

naja zum MK12 werde ich noch mal drüber nachdenken.




Michi


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. April 2012)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Das Mk10 links wirkt irgendwie harmonischer....[/QUOTE
> 
> Täuscht ist nur der Fox Dämpfer und die Sattelstellung links ist nicht in Waage


----------



## Shughart (4. April 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> "Das Mk10 links wirkt irgendwie harmonischer...."
> 
> Täuscht ist nur der Fox Dämpfer und die Sattelstellung links ist nicht in Waage



habt Ihr alle eine rechts/links schwäche?  oder sehe ich das einfach spiegelverkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. April 2012)

Ihr habt alle nicht den Humor, den Deco und ich pflegen, so einfach ist das 
Da war weder Alkohol im Spiel noch ist eine li. re. Schwäche vorhanden.

Deco erkennt die verschiedenen Versionen vom 301 allein am Rahmenklang,
wenn man mit dem Finger dagegen schnippst, mit verbundenen Augen.
Die Rahmenhöhe kann er zu 95% auch gleich mit "erraten", und ob Raw,
gepulvert oder Raceblack Elox... Nur mit den TF-Bikes.at Elox Farben hat er noch seine Probleme...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. April 2012)

Shughart schrieb:


> habt Ihr alle eine rechts/links schwäche?  oder sehe ich das einfach spiegelverkehrt


Recht haste


----------



## Arthur27 (5. April 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ihr habt alle nicht den Humor, den Deco und ich pflegen, so einfach ist das
> Da war weder Alkohol im Spiel noch ist eine li. re. Schwäche vorhanden.
> 
> Deco erkennt die verschiedenen Versionen vom 301 allein am Rahmenklang,
> ...



http://www.wettendass.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/23/0,1872,7410199,00.html
Beweisen !!!


----------



## decolocsta (5. April 2012)

nene, lass ma gut sein, Wetten das ist mir zu gefährlich


----------



## 147ar (5. April 2012)

ein altes MK 7


----------



## pm.andy (5. April 2012)

147ar schrieb:


> ein altes MK 7



Sehr schöner Aufbau. Die rot-weise Fahne deutet auf Fränkische hinMK 7,5 mit Lyrik kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (5. April 2012)

Ausflug in die Eifel und nein die Gabel ist nicht verbogen das liegt am Weitwinkel


----------



## pm.andy (5. April 2012)




----------



## 147ar (5. April 2012)

Im Herzen der fränkischen !  Pottenstein 

Lässt sich immer noch schön Biken mit mk 7,5


----------



## AllmountainSeb (5. April 2012)

Umstieg von 301 Mk8 M auf 301 Mk10 L (nun 12,28kg) erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht:













Vielen Dank an Jan von BIKE-LOFT.de!


----------



## the donkey (5. April 2012)

Schöner Aufbau!
Gibt es eine Teileliste dazu?


----------



## bikandy (5. April 2012)

the donkey schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau!
> Gibt es eine Teileliste dazu?



schöner Aufbau! ...würde mich aber auch interessieren, wie er auf das Gewicht kommt


----------



## the donkey (5. April 2012)

Er wird es uns bestimmt verraten
Hoffe ich doch schwer!?


----------



## AllmountainSeb (6. April 2012)

Ausgerechnet habe ich sogar 200-300g mehr (mit MTB-News Gewichten sofern vorhanden, ansonsten Herstellerangaben). Die 12,28kg sind nachgewogen. Teileliste kann ich mal nachreichen. 

Mal so grob:
Rahmen: 301 Mk10 140mm L schwarz
Gabel: Fox 32 Talas RLC FIT 150mm (2011)
Laufräder: Acros .75 / CX Ray / ZTR Flow
Antrieb/Schaltung: komplett XT 2012 2-fach (26/38 und 11-36)
Bremsen: ebenfalls XT 2012 mit 180/180
Steuerbereich: Megaforce 2 / Vector Carbon 740mm 12°


----------



## jaxxxon (6. April 2012)

> Das MK10 rockt! MMn. eine deutliche Verbesserung zum MK8, ist aber auch noch
> viel Euphorie mit im Spiel, die das Bild evtl. etwas schönt...



Täuscht das durch die Perspektive, oder hat sich der Lenkwinkel beim Mk 10 wirklich so stark verändert?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. April 2012)

...er ist angenehm flacher geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (6. April 2012)

Der Laufradsatz sollte brutal leicht sein, tippe auf ca. 1550-1600 gr wenn nicht leichter!

Gruß icube


----------



## mariburg (6. April 2012)

Bei mir hat sich in den letzten Wochen auch einiges in Sachen Update getan, so gab es eine neue XT-Kurbel, andere Pedale und der Lenker wurde getauscht wie auf den ersten Bildern zu sehen ist.









Vor kurzem gab es dann noch einen neuen Laufradsatz verbaut und die Sattelklemme wurde getauscht.


----------



## NeooeN (6. April 2012)

Das zweite Bild finde ich sehr schön, schönes Lichtspiel.


----------



## walter021 (6. April 2012)

warum sattelklemme getauscht?

an der standard klemme gibts doch nichts auszusetzen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. April 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> an der standard klemme gibts doch nichts auszusetzen


die gibt es nicht in Farbe und bunt


----------



## mariburg (6. April 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> warum sattelklemme getauscht?
> 
> an der standard klemme gibts doch nichts auszusetzen



Das hatte auch rein optische Gründe die Sattelklemme zu tauschen und da ich bei Tune die Laufräder eh geordert hatte nahm ich die gleich mit. Die Syntace war schon in Ordnung  und da in den nächsten Tagen noch eine Variostütze verbaut wird, kann ich auf den Schnellspannverschluss verzichten.


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Mal was Buntes


----------



## franzam (7. April 2012)

LV 301 Special Edition Yeti!


----------



## RMvolcano (7. April 2012)

Yeah! noch ne magantafarbene Wippe oder Gabelkrone... the 80s are back! I like!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (7. April 2012)

Yes!  Liteville-Lawwille  Sehr geil


----------



## AllmountainSeb (7. April 2012)

Hier noch die gewünschte Teileliste




Der SQlab kommt noch. Genau so wie eine SCSII und die Kind Shock LEV. Warum die Kiste 0,5kg leichter wie ausgerechnet ist, kann ich euch nicht sagen. Sorry, aber ist wirklich so.


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. April 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Geiles Bike  Mittlerweile find ich das krasse grüne ziemlich gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grün ist das neue schwarz 





....okay, es gibt auch ein Bild wo man ein bissl mehr drauf erkennt:




Gruß aus den Bergen! Harald


----------



## supasini (7. April 2012)

geiles Rad!


----------



## supasini (7. April 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Hier noch die gewünschte Teileliste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass mit deiner Hängewaage was nicht stimmt.
Die Teileliste stimmt nämlich und das Gesamtgewicht von ca. 12,7 kg auch.
Ich hab mit Reverb 12,8 und einige leichtere Teile dran als du...
Es könnte z.B. sein, dass du das Rad en bisschen schief in die Waage gehängt hast, dann stimmt das Gewicht nicht mehr. Am besten an den Haken der Waage ne GurtSchlaufe machen und da die Sattelspitze reinhängen. Dabei drauf achten, dass das Gewicht wirklich genau senkrecht eingeleitet wird.


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

RMvolcano

Die Gabelbrücke hatte ich auch in Türkis Blue pulverbeschichten lassen, sie ist aber beim bepulvern zu Bruch gegangen. Musste dann kurzfristig ne neue, schwarze Einbauen. Im Herbst dann werde ich sie aber auch in der Yetifarbe, diesmal aber Lackieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (7. April 2012)

Uuh, schade. Aber nen pinken Akzent (Außenseite der Wippe) so ala 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



an alle, die das kritisieren wollen:  jaja ist nicht Yeti aber wenn ich cyan und yellow seh' kommt halt der Gestalterassi durch...


----------



## walter021 (7. April 2012)

@harald philip

was fährst du für ne gabel?

btw: cool, das grün ;-)


----------



## icube (7. April 2012)

tippe auf eine 180er oder 160er Talas! 

Gruß icube


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. April 2012)

HP nun auch auf mk10 und nun mit fox Gabel! 
))
Sehr schönes bike, toll wie Farben aussehen wenn man sich nur mal traut !


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. April 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> @harald philip
> 
> was fährst du für ne gabel?
> 
> btw: cool, das grün ;-)





icube schrieb:


> tippe auf eine 180er oder 160er Talas!
> 
> Gruß icube



Ich kann auf dem Bild mit dem Steilstück ein 180er Casting erkennen.
Wenns aber eine Float ist, dann kann man die sich traveln, wie es einem beliebt


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. April 2012)

Jup, 180er FOX, 160er Hinterbau. Fahre auch weiterhin mein schwarzes MK9 mit DT 150er/ 120er Hinterbau. Der Trend geht zum Zweitville 

Gruß, Harald


----------



## walter021 (7. April 2012)

mal überlegt, die fox 180er mit nem 140er hinterbau zu fahren?  
müsste nen ziemlihc wilden lenkwinkel geben

zumal du ja auch 150/120 fährst statt wie die meisten 150er mit 140 hinten


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. April 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> mal überlegt, die fox 180er mit nem 140er hinterbau zu fahren?
> müsste nen ziemlihc wilden lenkwinkel geben
> 
> zumal du ja auch 150/120 fährst statt wie die meisten 150er mit 140 hinten



Der Vergleich hinkt...
150/120 am MK8/9 ist nicht so flach wie 150/140 am MK10.
Ich denke das wäre für so eine Art von Bike zu flach...


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. April 2012)

EDIT: gelöscht, doppelpost.


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. April 2012)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt...
> 150/120 am MK8/9 ist nicht so flach wie 150/140 am MK10.
> Ich denke das wäre für so eine Art von Bike zu flach...



Zu flach... gibts das? In Innsbruck bestimmt nicht  Im MK9 habe ich den Vorschlag von Walter schon mal umgesetzt:





Meine ganz individuelle Testreihe: 

MK9 120/150er DT - rockt.
MK9 140/160er FOX - rockt.
MK9 120/180er FOX - eher halb-harmonisch. 
MK9 140/180er FOX - rockt, siehe IntoThinAir.
MK9 160/180er FOX - war mir zu indirekt (Geo zu CC-mäßig für den vielen Federweg).
MK10 160/180er FOX - der Hammer!

Für Testreihen mit dem MK10 fehlen mir andere Wippen in Elox-grün... also wirds bei dem Aufbau bleiben, passt eh 

Gruß, Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (7. April 2012)

"Eher halb-harmonisch"


----------



## Shore (7. April 2012)

likelago schrieb:


> Mal was Buntes



wie fährt sich der Monarch Plus denn ?
welchen Tune hast du drin .... merci


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Grüsse dich Shore
Der Monarch fährt sich Super. Nicht mehr so Progressiv wie der DT, viel Harmonischer. Die Luftkammer stammt aber vom 200mm Monarch.
Bis jetzt hat sich der Umbau gelohnt. Tune ist MM


----------



## Helium (7. April 2012)

@Harald

geiles Rad
Glaube das in Verbindung mit der schwarzen Fox auch schwarze Wippen super aussehen würden.
Evtl. gibts am Bike Festival ein grünes Familienbild


----------



## Shore (7. April 2012)

servus,
aha... heißt HV Kammer ?
Aber hast du Tune Low oder Mid ?


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Shore
HV Kammer und Tune Mid


----------



## Shore (7. April 2012)

Danke likelago.... den wollt ich auch mal ausprobieren.
Letzte Frage: Hast du 160er Hebel ?

Danke schonmal und lass krachen


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Shore schrieb:


> Danke likelago.... den wollt ich auch mal ausprobieren.
> Letzte Frage: Hast du 160er Hebel ?
> 
> Danke schonmal und lass krachen



160er Hebel und ne 170er Lyrik


----------



## walter021 (7. April 2012)

> Meine ganz individuelle Testreihe:
> 
> MK9 120/150er DT - rockt.
> MK9 140/160er FOX - rockt.
> ...


 
hört sich gut an! 

werde somit mein vorhaben MK8 140 wippe mit ner lyrik coil 180mm aufzubauen, verwirklichen.

komme aus der gleichen ecke und habe auch ähnliches einsatzgebiet  (wenn auch in der deutlich lighteren version)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Lyrik Coil 180mm, wie machst das..??




walter021 schrieb:


> hört sich gut an!
> 
> werde somit mein vorhaben MK8 140 wippe mit ner lyrik coil 180mm aufzubauen, verwirklichen.
> 
> komme aus der gleichen ecke und habe auch ähnliches einsatzgebiet  (wenn auch in der deutlich lighteren version)


----------



## walter021 (7. April 2012)

so wie ich das hier gelesen hab, muss man nur ne aktuelle lyrik coil hernehmen und mit nem casting von ner alten lyrik (vor 09) oder von ner domain (egal welches BJ) kombinieren.

dämpfung und standrohre seien lange genug


hab mich aber noch nicht wirklich eingelesen


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Das wusste ich auch noch nicht. Machst sie als U-Turn..??
Wenn mal soweit bist, gibst mir Bescheid, dass wäre auch was für mich.



walter021 schrieb:


> so wie ich das hier gelesen hab, muss man nur ne aktuelle lyrik coil hernehmen und mit nem casting von ner alten lyrik (vor 09) oder von ner domain (egal welches BJ) kombinieren.
> 
> dämpfung und standrohre seien lange genug
> 
> ...


----------



## walter021 (7. April 2012)

ja u-turn hätte ich gern bei 180/140. 

kann bei mir aber noch ne weile dauern, da ich zuerst ne schwarze tapered lyrik finden muss, die ne gescheite dämpfung hat. 

würde ungern ne neue kaufen müssen


----------



## likelago (7. April 2012)

Die Gabelbrücke mit Standrohren von der Lyrik 160mm oder 170mm
Casting von der Domain 180mm
Das klp. Innenleben von der lyrik.
Ist das korrekt..??



walter021 schrieb:


> ja u-turn hätte ich gern bei 180/140.
> 
> kann bei mir aber noch ne weile dauern, da ich zuerst ne schwarze tapered lyrik finden muss, die ne gescheite dämpfung hat.
> 
> würde ungern ne neue kaufen müssen


----------



## walter021 (7. April 2012)

glaub schon...

gibt da aber auch n extra thread (zig seiten lang im federungs forum). ist wohl net gern gesehen wenn wir da in dieser galerie zu lange diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (7. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Zu flach... gibts das? In Innsbruck bestimmt nicht  Im MK9 habe ich den Vorschlag von Walter schon mal umgesetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied ist allerdings nur 0,5° flacher.....

Bin meins 140/170 und 160/170 gefahren....bin immer wieder unschlüssig...1. Kombi taugt mir fast mehr, aber wenns ruppiger wird ist mir der 160iger Hinterbau wieder lieber!

Beste Kombi ist wohl ein MK10 140/150 und ein 601 190/180.....aber wär eine Menge Umbauarbeit und kohlemässig auch eine Anstrengung!


----------



## hands diamond (7. April 2012)

Auch wenn die Zeiten in denen man sich hier an MK IV ergötzt hat vorbei sind, muss ich mein "neues" doch mit Euch teilen


----------



## klaro (7. April 2012)

Hallo,

so endlich fertig  
Nachdem alle Teile den Winter über im Schlafzimmer verbracht haben, hab ich das Bike die Woche zusammengebaut.
Ergebnis siehe Bilder. 
Nach der Küchenwaage müsste es bei 12,7 Kg ohne Pedale sein. Werde es aber nochmal im Ganzen wiegen.

Achja, der Spacerturm kommt weg nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt.

Schöne Ostern alle zusammen.


----------



## gremlino (7. April 2012)

soweit wie die Sattelstütze rausgezogen ist und dem halben Kilometer Spacer unter dem Vorbau würde ich sagen: Rahmen zu klein! Kann das?
Ansonsten schöner Aufbau


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. April 2012)

Den Aufkleber habe ich bei ebay entdeckt und dachte, der passt perfekt!
2 Stueck fuer jede Seite.

Das letzte mal gewaschen.....im Dezember....


----------



## MichiP (8. April 2012)

klaro schrieb:


> Achja, der Spacerturm kommt weg nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt.
> 
> Schöne Ostern alle zusammen.



Warum montierst Du den Lenker nicht auf die Höhe die Du später evtl. mal fahren wirst und haust die restlichen Spacer erst einmal oben drauf? Welchen Zweck erfüllt bei dieser Position die Probefahrt?

Auch Dir schöne Ostern?


Grüße

Michi


----------



## HTWolfi (8. April 2012)

klaro schrieb:


> Achja, der Spacerturm kommt weg nach einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter *ausgiebiger Probefahrt* verstehst und *wie du das Bike bewegst*, gebe aber Folgendes zu bedenken.

Auszug aus dem Fox Manual:
_WARNUNG: Die Gesamthöhe der Distanzstücke auf dem Gabelschaft unter dem Vorbau darf 30 mm nicht übersteigen.
Andernfalls kann der Vorbau vorzeitig versagen, sodass ..._


----------



## villex (8. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Grün ist das neue schwarz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Vorbaulänge/Lenkerbreite und Kröpfung fährst du am MK10?


----------



## Harald Philipp (8. April 2012)

villex schrieb:


> Welche Vorbaulänge/Lenkerbreite und Kröpfung fährst du am MK10?



740er LowriderCarbon mit 9°, MegaForce2 40mm. Ein kurzer Spacer.

Gruß! Harald


----------



## .t1mo (8. April 2012)

Quasi das klassische Setup um sich beim Lenkerumschlag das Oberrohr zu zerkratzen...
Ich bin auch schon am Grübeln und die Bremshebelstellung zu variieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Das letzte mal gewaschen.....im Dezember....



dann biste aber nicht viel gefahren. 

oder nur bei schönem wetter


----------



## RMvolcano (8. April 2012)

syntace Lotus-Wachs!
Fröhliche Ostern:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. April 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> dann biste aber nicht viel gefahren.
> 
> oder nur bei schönem wetter


 
Viel und wir hatten hier meist nur schoenes Wetter!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (8. April 2012)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> syntace Lotus-Wachs!
> Fröhliche Ostern:



Voll SUPER


----------



## Harald Philipp (8. April 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Quasi das klassische Setup um sich beim Lenkerumschlag das Oberrohr zu zerkratzen...



Ja, stimmt. Aber die Lösung ist simpel wie einfach - zwei kleine Streifen der 3M Folie (die auch auf der Kettenstrebe klebt) auf die Unterseite der Schalthebel. Sieht man nicht, und funktioniert tiptop.

Gruß, Harald


----------



## .t1mo (8. April 2012)

Ich habe es ähnlich simpel gehandhabt und and die beiden Kontaktpunkte am Oberrohr zwei kleine Scratch-Guard Ovale geklebt.


----------



## [email protected] (8. April 2012)

Hallo Harald,

kannst Du von der beschriebenen Lösung ein Foto machen? Das hört sich gut an.

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## klaro (8. April 2012)

gremlino schrieb:


> soweit wie die Sattelstütze rausgezogen ist und dem halben Kilometer Spacer unter dem Vorbau würde ich sagen: Rahmen zu klein! Kann das?
> Ansonsten schöner Aufbau



Hatte vorher MK3 in Größe L mit einem 90er Vorbau und 160er Fox Gabel. War mir im nachhinein betrachtet zu groß. Hab es deshalb auch nach einem Jahr wieder hergegeben. Spacer kommen morgen raus.


----------



## klaro (8. April 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du unter *ausgiebiger Probefahrt* verstehst und *wie du das Bike bewegst*, gebe aber Folgendes zu bedenken.
> 
> Auszug aus dem Fox Manual:
> _WARNUNG: Die Gesamthöhe der Distanzstücke auf dem Gabelschaft unter dem Vorbau darf 30 mm nicht übersteigen.
> Andernfalls kann der Vorbau vorzeitig versagen, sodass ..._



Danke für den Tipp morgen sind sie raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackDiver (8. April 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich habe es ähnlich simpel gehandhabt und and die beiden Kontaktpunkte am Oberrohr zwei kleine Scratch-Guard Ovale geklebt.


 
Wichtig ist die Schrauben vom Brems-u. Schalthebel mit Loctite sichern u. nur so fest anziehen das sie sich noch verdrehen können,dann gibts keine Dellen.Die Folie ist aber eine gute Idee um auch Kratzer zu vermeiden!


----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2012)

Naja, genau dieses halbfest anziehen, damit sie sich verdrehen können, haben meinem Rahmen übel zugesetzt, siehe mein Fotoalbum. 

Aber war auch eine verstrickung von miesen Zufällen und unvorstellbar, dass sowas passieren könnte.


----------



## dise (8. April 2012)

Leider nur ein Handy Pic, wenns fertig ist kommt ein besseres.

Aktueller Aufbau 14,2 kg... 
Vorbau und Sattel wird noch getauscht, LRS auch irgendwann gegen nen leichteren.
Kefü und 36er Kettenblatt lassen noch auf sich warten, dann kommt wieder der Grinder hin.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Naja, genau dieses halbfest anziehen, damit sie sich verdrehen können, haben meinem Rahmen übel zugesetzt, siehe mein Fotoalbum.
> 
> Aber war auch eine verstrickung von miesen Zufällen und unvorstellbar, dass sowas passieren könnte.



Bei der Art von Oberrohren sollte man den Lenker so hoch haben, dass die Bremsgriffe drüber gehen.
Alles andere ist Fummel.


----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2012)

Naja, aber wenn ich mir dadurch meine gewünschte Sitzposition beschränke, hilft mir das auch nichts, ehrlich gesagt. 
Wobei das einschlagen nicht so schlimm ist, wie das drüberschrammen wie es bei mir war.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. April 2012)

Was spricht dagegen den Lenker gerade so hoch zu fahren, dass die Armaturen
ganz knapp nicht das Oberrohr berühren würden?

Ich selbst habe gemerkt, dass meine Bunnyhops viel höher ausfallen und meine
Manuals viel länger und kontrollierter, wenn die Front nicht zu tief ist.
Ist euch das nicht aufgefallen?

Oder macht ihr einfach keine BunnyHops und Manuals usw.?

Die beiden Fahrtechnik-Asse Ray und Rainer fahren ja auch nicht die tiefsten Fronten,
also kann es nicht schaden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (8. April 2012)

Naja, es ist einfach eine gewöhnungssache, ich mag einfach tiefe Fronten!!

Manual mach ich übrigens wirkich nicht, bin ich zu untalentiert dafür.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2012)

Wieveiel fehlt dir denn an Höhe, bis der Lenker drüber geht?
Ggf. muss man nur den Lenker etwas drehen.

Und ob eine Front soooo ultratief sein muss, wie man es von den Werbefahreren suggeriert bekommt, halte ich für fragwürdig.
Genau genommen, wäre der Rahmen ja dann eine Fehlkonstuktion?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Naja, es ist einfach eine gewöhnungssache, ich mag einfach tiefe Fronten!!
> 
> Manual mach ich übrigens wirkich nicht, bin ich zu untalentiert dafür.



Vielleicht kannst du es besser als ich?
Vielleicht ist dein Setup nur einfach der limitierende Faktor?

Für reine Abfahrtsmaschinen sind tiefe Fronten mit viel Druck auf dem VR sicher
tip top, doch habe ich von ein paar Kollegen, welche bei vielen DH Rennen in Deutschland
und auch ausserhalb teilnehmen, mitbekommen, dass sie auch wieder weg von
Flatbars und flachen Vorbauten gehen, einfach weils zuviel des Guten ist...

Für mich muss ein Bike einfach verspielt sein. Lange Radstände sind kein Problem, sie verhelfen
dem Bike eher, dass es gut klettert, währdend die "hohe" Front mir hilft leichter das Vorderrad
lupfen zu können. So fühle ich mich auch bei Steilabfahrten sicher...

*Ist aber, wie immer, alles seeehr subjektiv und was für Fahrer A gut passt, ist für B absolut unbrauchbar *




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...
> Und ob eine Front soooo ultratief sein muss, wie man es von den Werbefahreren suggeriert bekommt, halte ich für fragwürdig.
> Genau genommen, wäre der Rahmen ja dann eine Fehlkonstuktion?



Ich denke, dass es einfach der Preis ist, den man zahlen muss.
Irgendwo ist es eher ein Kompromiss statt eine Fehlkonstruktion.

Beim 301/601 etc. geht halt "sautief", aber eben nur mit Kompromiss. Höher geht immer...
Bei Herstellern mit langen Steuerrohren und aussenliegendem Steuersatz geht halt nur eine bestimmte Mindesthöhe ohne Möglichkeiten zu tiefer.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. April 2012)

Ich habe meine Hebel relativ flach gedreht u. auch nur leicht angezogen wg. möglichem Oberrohrkontakt.Geht so aber einwandfrei.
Tiefe oder hohe Front hängt ganz davon ab was man fährt,das muß jeder für sich entscheiden,da sind auch irgendwelche Experten keine Hilfe,ist ähnlich wie bei der Schuhgröße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. April 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> ...ist ähnlich wie bei der Schuhgröße



Gibts also irgendwelche Profis, die sich absichtlich ne Nummer kleiner bzw. größer
kaufen, weil sie sich dann irgendwelche Vorteile dadurch versprechen? 
Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig


----------



## RMvolcano (8. April 2012)

Ganz ehrlich: darüber hab ich mir noch nie - nicht mal ansatzweise Gedanken gemacht -- sicher würde ein Sturz mit Schramme meine Sichtweise hierbei ändern, aber ICH verlass' mich drauf, dass die Bremsleitungen etc. so kurz sind, das er (Lenker) nicht ganz rumkommt. Oder einfach drauf sitzen bleiben... 
Aktualisierung: Doch [V/H 140mm passt mir überhauptgarnet. Die Fox baute einfach nicht hoch genug] Lyrik 2 Step Air.




kleine Osterrunde.


----------



## scylla (8. April 2012)

stellt ihr wirklich eure Lenker so ein, dass nichts im Oberrohr einschlagen kann? 
Ich mach meine Front so, wie es mir vom Fahren am besten gefällt, und wenn ich dann merke, dass irgendwas mit dem Rahmen kollidieren könnte, mach ich halt einen entsprechenden Schutz ans Oberrohr (wer Wert auf die Meinung der Stylepolizei legt, kann sich ja was von mi.ro basteln lassen ) und zieh die Griffschellen nicht endfest.


----------



## RMvolcano (8. April 2012)

puuh - ich dacht' schon mir wär' was essentielles am Biken entgangen


----------



## thetourist (8. April 2012)

Bei mir ging das glücklicherweise genau auf. Position Super und nix schubbert irgendwo! 



scylla schrieb:


> stellt ihr wirklich eure Lenker so ein, dass nichts im Oberrohr einschlagen kann?
> Ich mach meine Front so, wie es mir vom Fahren am besten gefällt, und wenn ich dann merke, dass irgendwas mit dem Rahmen kollidieren könnte, mach ich halt einen entsprechenden Schutz ans Oberrohr (wer Wert auf die Meinung der Stylepolizei legt, kann sich ja was von mi.ro basteln lassen ) und zieh die Griffschellen nicht endfest.


----------



## lexle (8. April 2012)

Mir sind die aktuellen 301 und 601 ganz ohne Spacer eh zu tief.

Und mit 2-3 Spacer (1.5er also 1,4-2,1 cm) + Force 1.5 Schlägt bei mir nichts mehr an bei M Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (8. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> stellt ihr wirklich eure Lenker so ein, dass nichts im Oberrohr einschlagen kann?
> Ich mach meine Front so, wie es mir vom Fahren am besten gefällt, und wenn ich dann merke, dass irgendwas mit dem Rahmen kollidieren könnte, mach ich halt einen entsprechenden Schutz ans Oberrohr (wer Wert auf die Meinung der Stylepolizei legt, kann sich ja was von mi.ro basteln lassen ) und zieh die Griffschellen nicht endfest.



Eben weil mir das nie in den Sinn kommen würde habe ich nach der Lösung gefragt. Ich bin die tiefe Front vom Hardtail gewohnt und es taugt mir einfach. 

Mir fehlten ohnehin nur ein paar Milimeter. Jetzt habe ich die Bremshebel minimal weiter nach außen geschoben und alles ist gut...

Trotz nur einem Spacer und negativ montiertem 75mm F149


----------



## cubabluete (9. April 2012)

Schlägt am M Rahmen was an, wenn man die  2 Megaspacer (20mm) mit Megaforce und 12 Grad Vector Carbon dran macht?


----------



## villex (9. April 2012)

.


----------



## villex (9. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Zu flach... gibts das? In Innsbruck bestimmt nicht  Im MK9 habe ich den Vorschlag von Walter schon mal umgesetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harald,

fährst du bewusst nie passende 140/140 oder 160/160 Setups, um den Lenkwinkel möglichst flach zu halten? Mein momentaner Aufbau ist MK10 140/160 und ich finde es sehr harmonisch, besonders auch für traillastige Mittelgebirgstouren.
Ich nehme an, dein aktueller 180er Aufbau ist primär für alpines Vertriding mit dem 301 ausgelegt? Was war für dich der ausschlaggebende Faktor, von 120/150 am MK zu wechseln?

Gruß


----------



## RMvolcano (9. April 2012)

Bin zwar nicht Harald, aber wie in meim letzten post mitgeteilt ist mir 140/140 auch zu flach...  und das LV-Fahrwerk -find ich- kommt mit (sogar travelbaren) 160mm sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## MarkusL (9. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Das letzte mal gewaschen.....im Dezember....


 
Na dann kannst ja nicht viel gefahren sein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. April 2012)

Bin ich aber. Ich wohne in USA und wir hatten meist schoenes Wetter.


----------



## dre (9. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> stellt ihr wirklich eure Lenker so ein, dass nichts im Oberrohr einschlagen kann?
> Ich mach meine Front so, wie es mir vom Fahren am besten gefällt, und wenn ich dann merke, dass irgendwas mit dem Rahmen kollidieren könnte, mach ich halt einen entsprechenden Schutz ans Oberrohr (wer Wert auf die Meinung der Stylepolizei legt, kann sich ja was von mi.ro basteln lassen ) und zieh die Griffschellen nicht endfest.



... bis heute habe ich genau so gedacht wie du. Gott sei dank, schraube ich meine Bremsgriffe/Schalthebel nur eben handfest, damit sie sich bei einem Sturz verdrehen können.
Bin heute etwas blöde vom Bike abgestiegen, mein LV ist dann noch einige viele Meter ohne mich unterwegs gewesen. Und irgendwie war der Lenker dann so verdreht, dass er nicht wieder über das Oberrohr zurück wollte (Schalthebel irgendwie im Wege). Ergebnis dieser fahrtechnischen schei$$ Glanzleistung, eine fette facking Macke im Oberrohr. Ich könnt :kotz:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. April 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ... bis heute habe ich genau so gedacht wie du. Gott sei dank, schraube ich meine Bremsgriffe/Schalthebel nur eben handfest, damit sie sich bei einem Sturz verdrehen können.
> Bin heute etwas blöde vom Bike abgestiegen, mein LV ist dann noch einige viele Meter ohne mich unterwegs gewesen. Und irgendwie war der Lenker dann so verdreht, dass er nicht wieder über das Oberrohr zurück wollte (Schalthebel irgendwie im Wege). Ergebnis dieser fahrtechnischen schei$$ Glanzleistung, eine fette facking Macke im Oberrohr. Ich könnt :kotz:



Das suckt! Mein Mitgefuehl hast Du!
Mach Dir nix draus, jetzt kannst Du es "richtig" fahren, ohne Ruecksicht auf Verluste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (9. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Das suckt! Mein Mitgefuehl hast Du!
> Mach Dir nix draus, jetzt kannst Du es "richtig" fahren, ohne Ruecksicht auf Verluste!



... ich bin auch zuvor schon gefahre wie ne´Sau. Das ist nun das Ergebnis. Das ist ja auch nur ein kurzer Schmerz. Der Rahmen eines MTB ist für mich ein Gebrauchgegenstand. Außerdem bedarf es hier und da ja auch mal eine belastbare Argumentationsbasis für Neu- und Ersatzanschaffungen.

Also immer daran denken; wer später bremst hat länger Spaß.....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. April 2012)

Na dann hast Du ja eh die richtige Einstellung!

Nach ein paar Tagen ist es eh halb so schlimm und nach ein paar Wochen ists eh Fussball. Ich weiss wovon ich rede....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. April 2012)

dre schrieb:


> Ergebnis dieser fahrtechnischen schei$$ Glanzleistung, eine fette facking Macke im Oberrohr. Ich könnt :kotz:


die Macke(n) habe ich auch


----------



## coastalwolf (9. April 2012)

RMvolcano schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Harald, aber wie in meim letzten post mitgeteilt ist mir 140/140 auch zu flach...  und das LV-Fahrwerk -find ich- kommt mit (sogar travelbaren) 160mm sehr gut zurecht.



Du meinst wohl eher zu steil, oder?


----------



## RMvolcano (9. April 2012)

Ja zu steil     - nach vorn über. Ich meinte die Geo oder besser meine Körperlage, nicht den Steuerr.winkel. Wie der ist, ist mir recht egal ( also 1-2° hin oder her...)  bei 140/140 ohne Spacer ist's mir definitiv vorn zu tief: schön für'n Druck auf's VR aber nicht schön für meine Handgelenke.


----------



## Frogfisch (10. April 2012)

Ostersonntag kurz vor dem Start unterhalb von St.Martin

Und der neue Sunny Flow Trail ist wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (10. April 2012)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Ostersonntag kurz vor dem Start unterhalb von St.Martin
> 
> Und der neue Sunny Flow Trail ist wirklich nicht schlecht



Die Welt ist echt klein! 
Der Trail ist wirklich super! Ich war Samstag und Sonntag auf dem Trail unterwegs und er wird von mal zu mal besser!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. April 2012)

Geht der Trail ständig so dahin wie in dem Youtube Video? Also flowig,schnell ohne technische Herausforderung? Wär eine willkommene Abwechslung und mit der Seilbahn erreichbar... bin am WE dort und noch am planen


----------



## Frogfisch (10. April 2012)

Im oberen Bereich ist ein kurzes Stück etwas Steinig, ab der Forststrasse gibts Flow bis Goldrain
Viel spaß


Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Geht der Trail ständig so dahin wie in dem Youtube Video? Also flowig,schnell ohne technische Herausforderung? Wär eine willkommene Abwechslung und mit der Seilbahn erreichbar... bin am WE dort und noch am planen


----------



## Freeerider81 (10. April 2012)

Die Seilbahn nimmt keine Biker mit. Es gibt aber Shutleunternehmen, die dich auf den Berg bringen! 
Bin nächstes Wochenende auch wieder dort!


----------



## OnkelZed (10. April 2012)

Ahhhhh!!! Gerade gewundert, von dem Sunny Dingensbummens habe ich noch nicht gehört. Jetzt muss ich lesen, dass der Lottersteig für Biker gesperrt ist...
Waren letztes Jahr das erste Mal da und gleich am ersten Tag den Trail gewählt. Mein Mädel hatte ein paar mehr Schiebepassagen als ich... Fanden ihn aber großteils echt super und Probleme mit Wandersleuten hatten wir nicht.


----------



## Freeerider81 (11. April 2012)

Die Leute in Latsch und umgebung sind sehr aktiv, was das Trailbauen angeht! Die Planung für neue Trails kennt kein Ende! 
Das der Lottersteig gesperrt ist fand ich auch schade, aber aus Rücksicht auf die Wanderer und das extrem gute Klima zwischen Wanderer und Biker im Vinschgau, werde ich den Trail und die anderen Gesperrten auch nicht befahren!


----------



## supasini (13. April 2012)

mal ein paar neue Bilder in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. April 2012)

Letztes Bild: HAMMER!
Schoenes 301!


----------



## supasini (13. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


>





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Letztes Bild: HAMMER!
> Schoenes 301!



das kann meine neue Kamera mit ner Farbfilterfunktion


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. April 2012)

Ist zwar schon im MK10 Fred, aber dann darf´s hier auch nochmal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. April 2012)

Was hast'n fuer ne Kamera? Mein Frauchen hat ne 50D, leider kenne ich mich 0,0 mit dem Ding aus! LOL!

==============

Sieht sogar als silber/gold viel besser aus als schwarz/gold, bei letzterem wirds naemlich dann mMn meist kitschig! Top der Bock!


----------



## supasini (13. April 2012)

die neue Nikon Coolpix P310 - kann solche Bildbearbeitungen intern. Hab mir die aber nicht wegen den Sppielereien gekauft, sondern weil sie 24-100 mm mit 1,8er Anfangsbrennweite und ner guten Auslöseverzögerung sowie der Möglichkeit, alles manuell zu bedienen hat. Spiegelreflex ist mir zur Zeit zu teuer und zum Mitnemhne auch zu unhandlich. Da kam mir die 200g-Kamera genau recht...


----------



## RMvolcano (13. April 2012)

sehr lecker!


----------



## Docker (13. April 2012)

Hey, is das der "Super Stand" von Amazon?

Wie kriegst du denn da den Fatalen Bert rein?
Bei meinem passt der 2,25er Furious Fred vom Hardtail gerade noch so rein

Gruß Doc


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. April 2012)

Docker schrieb:


> Hey, is das der "Super Stand" von Amazon?
> 
> Wie kriegst du denn da den Fatalen Bert rein?
> Bei meinem passt der 2,25er Furious Fred vom Hardtail gerade noch so rein
> ...



Also es steht mal in gelb Superstand oben.

Der 2.4er Berti geht ganz ohne Probleme da rein, muss nicht mal nachgeholfen werden.
Beim rausnehmen vom Rad muss ich mit dem Fuß draufstehen da klemmt der Reifen ganz leicht.

Gibts da vielleicht verschiedene Modelle??


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. April 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> die neue Nikon Coolpix P310 - kann solche Bildbearbeitungen intern. Hab mir die aber nicht wegen den Sppielereien gekauft, sondern weil sie 24-100 mm mit 1,8er Anfangsbrennweite und ner guten Auslöseverzögerung sowie der Möglichkeit, alles manuell zu bedienen hat. Spiegelreflex ist mir zur Zeit zu teuer und zum Mitnemhne auch zu unhandlich. Da kam mir die 200g-Kamera genau recht...



Wow! Haette tatsaechlich auf SLR getippt!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. April 2012)

Docker schrieb:


> Hey, is das der "Super Stand" von Amazon?
> 
> Wie kriegst du denn da den Fatalen Bert rein?
> Bei meinem passt der 2,25er Furious Fred vom Hardtail gerade noch so rein
> ...





Rüssel schrieb:


> Also es steht mal in gelb Superstand oben.
> 
> Der 2.4er Berti geht ganz ohne Probleme da rein, muss nicht mal nachgeholfen werden.
> Beim rausnehmen vom Rad muss ich mit dem Fuß draufstehen da klemmt der Reifen ganz leicht.
> ...





Ich hab 2 identische Fahrradständer, da passt ein FA ohne Probleme rein,
sogar ein Muddy Mary in 2,5" passt rein, allerdings muss man das Teil dann festhalten.

Mein Bikespezl und Händler hat die über Hartje oder Wiener bestellt, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann.

Soweit ich weiss, gibts da keine verschiedenen Modelle...


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Mein neues 301:
Ich bin 190cm groß (91,5cm SL). Der Rahmen ist ein XL. Vorbau 0°, 70mm
Hinten momentan 140mm Federweg, vorn 160mm mit 560mm Einbauhöhe.
Das ergibt 350mm Tretlagerhöhe und einen Radstand von wahnsinnigen 1205mm!!
Gewicht irgendwas zwischen 12 und 15 Kilo  - nee ist mir echt egal und habe ich auch nicht gemessen. Dürfte genauso schwer sein wie mein altes Rad - nur mit mehr Federweg halt.
Auf dem Papier haben das MK3 und das MK10 nicht viel gemeinsam - wenn man draufsitzt merkt man, dass doch Alles vertraut ist.
Der neue Rahmen begeistert bisher. Eine echte Aussage kann ich derzeit aber in Ermangelung einer vernünftigen Probefahrt nicht treffen. (Mal sehen wann ich Zeit dazu finde - meine Tochter ist 2 Wochen alt - den Rest kann sich jeder denken. Es gibt derzeit viele wichtigere und schönere Dinge als mein Fahrrad.)


Treffen der Generationen:





Der erste Aufbau:


----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2012)

Interessant - mein mk3 XL hat auch Tretlager 350 bei 160/130, aber Radstand nur 1165mm. Vorbau jetzt 45mm.
Und den Lenkwinkel fand ich grad angenehm dabei, nur das Tretlager was hoch. 

Das heisst also, das mk10 ist für 150er Gabel vorn gemacht - ausser man will so ein hohes Tretlager und ultraflachen Lenkwinkel - berichte mal wie sichs fährt.

Ansonsten mal ganz netter Anblick, ohne viel Schnickschnack. Ist das ne Float oder ne Van?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (14. April 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das heisst also, das mk10 ist für 150er Gabel vorn gemacht - ausser man will so ein hohes Tretlager und ultraflachen Lenkwinkel



LV geht beim 140er von einer Gabelbauhöhe von 530 mm aus. Welche 140er oder 150er Gabel hat das, frage ich mich? Kein Wunder, dass LV beim L auf 597,4 stack kommt. 
Meine 150er Talas bleibt bei 520mm Bauhöhe, egal ob im Mk8 oder Mk10. Dann kommt noch ein kürzeres Steuerrohr im Mk10 dazu. 
D.h, um auf die gleich Fronthöhe wie beim Mk 8 zu kommen, brauche ich beim Mk 10 6mm mehr Spacer. Mit meinen langen Beinen und kurzem Oberkörper könnte das Cockpit sonst verdammt tief werden. 
Aber wenn ich das beim [email protected] so sehe, ist die Sattelüberhöhung auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Gruß
F.B.


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2012)

bitte?

Eine Revelation hat 529 mm


----------



## frogbite (14. April 2012)

Ja - auch keine 530mm ;-)


----------



## .t1mo (14. April 2012)

Sattelüberhöhung geht doch total in Ordnung. Guck dir mal meins mit 150mm an der Front an


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. April 2012)

Finde die Sattelüberhöhung auch in Ordnung. 
Auch bei mir sieht es am Mk 3 schlimmer aus.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Ist eine Float. Talas will ich nicht - ist mir zu umständlich in der Wartung.
Sattelüberhöhung geht eigentlich. Ist ja auch ein AM Aufbau - also mit Berg hoch und so 
Ende April kommen noch die 160er Hebel ran - dann kann ich vergleichen.
Die Tretlagerhöhe geht aber noch - das Rad geht ja noch ordentlich in den Sag.
Wenigstens ist es sehr leicht die 36er mit dem Heck in Balance zu bringen. Das war beim MK3 mit der 36er sehr schwer. Das MK3 war ideal mit 32er mit 140mm oder 150mm - das ist auch harmonisch.
Krass ist, wie sensibel der Hinterbau anspricht - ohne lästiges Wippen. Dabei fahre ich derzeit erstmal mit 200Psi (vor Abziehen der Pumpe) - was bei mir einen halben Stift auf weich bedeutet.
Der hohe Druck hat mich zunächst irritiert, denn vorn habe ich nur knapp über 50 Psi drin.
Wirklich cool ist auch die SCS - man hört nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (14. April 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Sattelüberhöhung geht doch total in Ordnung. Guck dir mal meins mit 150mm an der Front an



Dem Vortrieb kommt es sicher zu Gute. Meine "Wohlfühlsattelüberhöhung" liegt bei 2cm. Deshalb habe ich auch - leider - immer Spacertürmchen. Um so verbissener kämpfe ich um jeden mm Steuerrohrlänge.

Aber die Überhöhung von .t1mo ist echt heftig. Da kriege ich schon vom Hinschauen Genickstarre und taube Finger.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. April 2012)

Alles unter 8cm-4cm geht für mich. 
Mit nur 2 oder leveled könnte ich glaub ich nicht.


----------



## DC. (14. April 2012)

@kilian: ist das ein thomson vorbau? Sieht gut aus


----------



## .t1mo (14. April 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Dem Vortrieb kommt es sicher zu Gute. Meine "Wohlfühlsattelüberhöhung" liegt bei 2cm. Deshalb habe ich auch - leider - immer Spacertürmchen. Um so verbissener kämpfe ich um jeden mm Steuerrohrlänge.
> 
> Aber die Überhöhung von .t1mo ist echt heftig. Da kriege ich schon vom Hinschauen Genickstarre und taube Finger.
> 
> ...




Um rhrlich zu sein fährt sich das Ganze noch ziemlich entspannt. Evtl kommt es auf dem Bild auch heftiger rüner als es wirklich ist. Auf meinem anderen Rad ist es ungemütlicher.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Ja, es ist ein Thomson X4 mit Syntace Flatrider - ohne Spacer, um die Front so tief wie möglich zu bekommen.
Ich bin sehr froh über das kurze Steuerrohr.
Ohne Schnickschnack - ja so soll es sein.


----------



## walter021 (14. April 2012)

warum will jeder ne tiefe front haben?

was sind die vorteile?


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, es ist ein Thomson X4 mit Syntace Flatrider - ohne Spacer, um die Front so tief wie möglich zu bekommen.
> Ich bin sehr froh über das kurze Steuerrohr.
> Ohne Schnickschnack - ja so soll es sein.



der Thomson hat aber null Grad, ein Vorbau von L&S hat auch minus sechs Grad.
dann wäre deine Front tiefer...


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen:
Da meine Gabel sehr hoch baut würde sonst Downhillfeeling aufkommen.
Ich bin lange eher XC und auch Rennrad gefahren - ich brauch die tiefe Front, um richtig Druck aufs Pedal zu bekommen. Ich will schließlich den Berg auch mit Tempo hochfahren - auch wenn mein derzeitiger Trainingszustand dies ins Reich der frommen Wünsche rückt.
Bergab stört es mich auch nicht. Wie gesagt, mit der Gabel ist es nicht wirklich tief. Mit einer 32er sähe die Welt sicher anders aus - aber die ist mir zu weich für das Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## [email protected] (14. April 2012)

Ja aber ich bin jetzt knapp 10 Jahre Syntace Vorbauten gefahren - irgendwann wirds langweilig (und auch tief genug).
Und auÃerdem ist das der erste Aufbau. Evtl. packe ich irgendwann auch mal einen Spacer unter - nur zur Probe. Ich bin bei solchen Dingen nicht dogmatisch. Wenn es besser passt, wird es geÃ¤ndert. Was interessiert mich mein GeschwÃ¤tz von vor 10 Minuten ð


----------



## der-gute (14. April 2012)

olé


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (15. April 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Um rhrlich zu sein fährt sich das Ganze noch ziemlich entspannt. Evtl kommt es auf dem Bild auch heftiger rüner als es wirklich ist. Auf meinem anderen Rad ist es ungemütlicher.



Glaube ich Dir sofort. Das hängt alles von den Körpermaßen ab. Wenn ich  lange Arme hätte, könnte ich wohl auch eine Sattelüberhöhung von 10 cm fahren. Mit langen Beinen und kurzen Armen ist aber gelevelt wesentlich angenehmer.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## echtorg (15. April 2012)

hallo

habe gerade bei meinem 301 (laufleistung 600km) den dämpfer ausgebaut um zu schauen ob am hinterbau alles leichtgängig ist

dabei ist mir aufgefallen , das die sitzstreben aussehen als ob sie verzogen sind weil der abstand bei den hebeln doch sehr unterschiedlich ist. das sind sicher 1,5cm unterschied und lassen sich nur mit leichten zug und verspannen montieren
hoffe man sieht das etwas auf den fotos

was sagt ihr da dazu?

mfg michael


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

super Passform!
Nichts ungewöhnliches bei LV, aber nicht gut für den Hinterbau.
QS?


----------



## echtorg (15. April 2012)

Qs?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

Die Qualitätssicherung bei Liteville welche doch jedes Bike durchlaufen soll.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (15. April 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> Qs?



am besten du ignorierst einfach das Geschwätz und setzt dich erstmal mit Liteville in Verbindung. Die werden dir am ehesten helfen können.


----------



## echtorg (15. April 2012)

hab noch keinen lv rahmen zerlegt , darum meine frage ob das normal ist oder ob ich da mal nachfragen sollte bei lv

hier sind sicher liteviller die schon mehrere rahmen gehabt und zerlegt habendarum meine frage


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2012)

das ding ist krumm, das redet dir auch lv nicht wieder gerade.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (15. April 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das ding ist krumm, das redet dir auch lv nicht wieder gerade.



oha, da ist ja wieder die bestechende Advanced RockyRider Logik. 

LV kann das Teil aber tauschen oder ? Garantie usw., du verstehst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. April 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> hab noch keinen lv rahmen zerlegt , darum meine frage ob das normal ist oder ob ich da mal nachfragen sollte bei lv
> 
> hier sind sicher liteviller die schon mehrere rahmen gehabt und zerlegt habendarum meine frage



Ruf bei Liteville an und schicke ihnen die Bilder per mail.
Die haben sicher mehr Rahmen zerlegt als wir alle hier zusammen.


----------



## echtorg (15. April 2012)

will da keine lawine lostreten

habe beim fahren nichts bemerkt , es stört mich auch nicht sonderlich wollte nur wissen ob das normal ist oder doch etwas aus der norm
mail an lv ist unterwegs bin gespannt ob ich eine antwort seitens lv bekomme was ich doch hoffe

mfg


----------



## KaskiaRacing (15. April 2012)

Zur Beruhigung: Alles im normalen Bereich. Nicht unbedingt gut für die Lager aber auch nix dramatisches. U.U. ziehen die dir das Dingen händisch wieder gerade und gut ists. Hab mal sowas bei einem anderen großen Hersteller gesehen, wie Rahmen "gerichtet" werden und war fast erschrocken wie pragmatisch das gemacht wird.

LV wirds richten und Andreas, so schlimm ists wirklich nicht!


----------



## wildermarkus (15. April 2012)

Da ist mir das gleich eingefallen

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6429722/DDR_Trabi_Endkontrolle

Gruß


----------



## dre (15. April 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Da ist mir das gleich eingefallen
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6429722/DDR_Trabi_Endkontrolle
> 
> Gruß



... selten so gelacht.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (16. April 2012)

was sind das denn für felgen und naben?

Singletrack etwa?

Gruß
rossifumi



Rüssel schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon im MK10 Fred, aber dann darf´s hier auch nochmal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## infinitetrails.de (16. April 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Da ist mir das gleich eingefallen
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/6429722/DDR_Trabi_Endkontrolle
> 
> Gruß



Liebevolle Handarbeit


----------



## Rüssel__ (16. April 2012)

Dr.Rossifumi schrieb:


> was sind das denn für felgen und naben?
> 
> Singletrack etwa?
> 
> ...



Felgen: Alex Rims Supra D

Naben: Hope Pro Evo 2


----------



## Haentz (16. April 2012)

MK8, Evo'12, jetzt mit 40mm Mega Force. Puh, auf dem Foto kommts mir mal wieder so vor, als hätte ich am Gabelschaft locker 10mm mehr stehen lassen sollen


----------



## culoduro (16. April 2012)

Wollte nochmal eine Teileliste für mein MK 10 posten:
Grösse L (laut Shop-Waage 3.1kg inkl. x12 Steckachse, Hülse, Schaltzug, Steuerlager, Zughalter - entspricht das dem was Ihr gewogen habt?)
170er Deville tapered (ungekürzt 2090g auf Postwaage)
970 XTR Kurbel mit 22 KB und 36er SLX KB
Blackspire Lightgod Kettenschutz
Bionicon KeFü v2
XTR 9fach Kette
Formula The One 2010 Bremsen mit 200er und 180er Scheibe
SRAM X9 Schalthebel
Jagwire Schaltzüge
SRAM X0 Schaltwerk medium cage (2010 erneuert)
SLX Umwerfer zweifach
LRS: DT Swiss 240, CX Ray, Flow
Reifen: Rubber Queen 2.4 Black Chili (waren 920 und 910 g - hat die eigentlich irgend jemand nahe der Herstellerangabe von 850g???)
Milch
Syntace Vector Carbon 740/12 Lenker
Syntace Superforce 45mm
Moto Griffe
Syntace 480mm P6 Alu
SDG Formula FXR Sattel 
Pedale: HT Components MAGNESIUM 'Nano MN26AT' mit Ti Spindeln

inkl. GPS Halter (paar Gramm)
Gesamtgewicht: 12990 Gramm (Postwaage)

Mittlerweile sind Muddy Mary GG 2.35 (850g gewogen) und Ardent 2.4 (820g gewogen) drauf, ebenfalls mit Milch, sollte also bei 12840g liegen.

Geplante Änderungen: 
Liteville SQ Lab Sattel, da nach langen Bergaufkurbeleien mit dem SDG der Cowboygang nicht mehr so ganz an John Wayne ran kommt... bringt vielleicht nochmal 50g..

Probiere wahrscheinlich auch nochmal die Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2 Kombi, allerdings krieg ich die RQ mit Milch nicht dicht, und Baron braucht wohl auch meistens einen Schlauch, das wären dann 730 (Baron) und 630 (RQ 2.2)  plus 260 für 2 Latexschläuche = das würde nochmal so 170g sparen, wenn ich die Milch mit 60g pro Reifen berechne...
dann wäre ich bei 12.7kg..

Was würde ich anders machen wenn ichs nochmal zusammen stelle: 
Vielleicht 170er SA Lyrik anstelle Deville - habe sie noch nicht probegefahren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass sie so viel schlechter anspricht. Wiegt nur 100g mehr. Kostet ca 250 Euronen weniger im Strassenpreis, und weniger Service Stress und Warterei, wenn mal was kaputt geht. Ausserdem Farblich etwas dezenter. Wollte eben unbedingt ne Deville... 
LRS mit DT Swiss 240, Flow, aber Sapim D-Light. Wiegt nur ca 20-30g mehr, aber kostet wohl auch einen knappen Hunderter weniger. Bei wahrscheinlich vergleichbarer Funktion wenn gut eingespeicht.

Überlege als LRS fürs Gröbere fahren nochmal einen aufbauen zu lassen mit DT Swiss 240, D Light Speichen, Spank Spike Evo Felgen (Maulweite 29mm, nominal 590g pro Stück), und Polyax Nippeln. Sollte auf ca 1900g kommen, und mich deutlich weniger als ein Syntace LRS kosten. Da ich die Flow Felgen schon hier und da verbeult habe, und einen guten Durchschlag hatte, möchte ich was robusteres, bzw. mir keine Sorgen machen um eine 300 Euro Felge, wenn ich sie zerdeppere. Grosse Drops im Bikepark mache ich allerdings eher nicht...

und danke fürs Lesen von dem ganzen Kram! 

da isses nochmal, noch mit RQ 2.4


----------



## Kohleman (17. April 2012)

Meins ist gestern auch fertig geworden


















Rahmen: Größe L 140 mm
LRS: Hope 2 Evo Naben ZTR Arch Ex Felgen CX Ray Speichen
Reifen: vorn Conti MK 2 2.4 RS und hinten Conti X King 2.4 RS beide mit Milch
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation XX Dual Position Air 150 mm auf 120 mm absenkbar
Antrieb: komplett X0 in blau außer Umwerfer ( XTR )
Bremse: X0 blau vorne und hinten 180 mm
Anbauteile: VB Syntace F109 in 90 mm
                Lenker Syntace Vector Alu auf 700 mm abgeschnitten
                Stütze Syntace P6 Carbon 400 mm ( warte aber auf die Kronolog )
Sattel SQ Lab 611 Carbon

Laut Hängewaage 12,22 kg


----------



## Duke_do (17. April 2012)

Dein Lenker sieht viel breiter als 7cm aus 

Was hast du denn für eine Gabel?

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad, sieht gut aus.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2012)

Lass Dir helfen, hier dein Bike:




@odysseus: Geiles Teil, gefällt mir super!!


----------



## Kohleman (17. April 2012)

wie bekomm ich das foto rein ???


----------



## Duke_do (17. April 2012)

Bei deinem Foto rechts auf den Button:

"Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML"

klicken und denn BBCode in der passenden Größe in deinen Post einfügen


----------



## Toolkid (17. April 2012)

Kohleman schrieb:


> wie bekomm ich das foto rein ???


Mit der Suchfunktion: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=286185


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2012)

@Duke Do: Wir sollten uns absprechen, ich hab ihm schon ne PN mit der Erklärung geschickt.....

Damit hier nicht nur Text drin ist, hier mal mein schon verkauftes 301. Bild war sicher schon mal da, aber mir gefällt es immer noch.


----------



## Kohleman (17. April 2012)

danke


----------



## culoduro (17. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Lass Dir helfen, hier dein Bike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, wug!


----------



## snakeu (17. April 2012)

@Kohlemann:

hast Du die RaceSport Variante der Contis dicht bekommen? Laut Hersteller sind glaub ich nur die Protections Tubeless-Ready...
Was wiegen die Reifen?


----------



## Kohleman (17. April 2012)

der xking (560g) war gleich dicht und der mk (610 g) hat so 3 -4 tage mit schuetteln und drehen gedauert. im vergleich zum nobby ging es eigentlich nicht schwieriger.


----------



## Basti1986 (17. April 2012)

So Leute jetzt bin auch ich als Neu "Liteviller" dabei ;-)

Fehlt nun nur noch der FOXRP23 Dämpfer und der 140mm Umlenkhebel aber das werde ich hoffentlich heute montieren können!





Grüße
Basti


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2012)

Kohleman schrieb:


> der xking (560g) war gleich dicht und der mk (610 g) hat so 3 -4 tage mit schuetteln und drehen gedauert. im vergleich zum nobby ging es eigentlich nicht schwieriger.


bist du die Contis auch schon gefahren ?
wenn nicht packt dir für die erste Tour auf alle Fälle eine gescheite Pumpe ein und vielleicht auch noch 1-2 Schläuche
Denn der Baron 2.3 BC war zuhause auch dicht zu bekommen, wenn auch deutlich schwerer als alle Schwalbe. Aber unterwegs auf dem Trail sind anfangs in den Seitenwänden ständig kleine Löcher aufgegangen. Das zischte richtig und hat ewig gedauert bis der richtig dicht war, erst als ich gedroht habe ihn in den Shredder zu stecken gings plötzlich


----------



## Kohleman (17. April 2012)

ich war zweimal ca 40 km unterwegs musste bis jetzt nicht nachpumpen. fahre mit 1,8 bar und bin bis jetzt top zufrieden. bin jetzt am nächsten we im chiemgau unterwegs. werde dort auch größere touren fahren und hoffe bin dann immer noch begeistert von den contis


----------



## biker-wug (18. April 2012)

Bei mir war es anders rum, der Baron hat daheim gezickt ohne Ende, immer wieder Luft verloren. Also Pumpe eingepackt, erste Runde gefahren, seitdem ist er dicht, sowohl vorne als auch hinten.

Vorne mittlerweilen schon mehrere Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (18. April 2012)

hm, ich find die vorbau / lenkerkombi komisch. muss das so hoch und so lang sein ? wenn es für dich passt soll es für dich auch ok sein, aber: neben der satteltasche könnte das der stylepolizei missfallen. 

ist der rahmen poliert?

LG. marc 




Basti1986 schrieb:


> So Leute jetzt bin auch ich als Neu "Liteviller" dabei ;-)
> 
> Fehlt nun nur noch der FOXRP23 Dämpfer und der 140mm Umlenkhebel aber das werde ich hoffentlich heute montieren können!
> 
> ...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. April 2012)

Wenns fuer ihn passt...mir faellt viel mehr die rot/gold Kombi ins Auge die sich beisst.
Ansonsten....der Rahmen ist Porno!


----------



## Harald Philipp (18. April 2012)

Polygamie hat schon Vorteile.





Gruß, Harald


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. April 2012)

Das gruene gefaellt mir besonders gut, sehr geil! Die weissen Speichen haben mir schon an Deinem  vorherigen so gefallen, dass ich mir ebenfalls einen LRS mit weissen  Speichen ausgesucht habe!


----------



## Basti1986 (18. April 2012)

Haha ja wo soll ich anfangen  also der Lenker muss nich justiert werden da ich gerade erst alles zusammengebaut habe 
Das Orange Gold stört mich auch noch etwas aber das werd ich wohl mal eloxieren lassen müssen!

Habe einen langen oberkörper daher muss der Vorbau so sein "leider" aber dafür ist es ein Ritchey carbon Vorbau und ein Vollcarbon Lenker hehe
Jep der Rahmen ist polliert aber ist keine angenehme Arbeit hehe


----------



## cubabluete (19. April 2012)

Basti1986 schrieb:


> So Leute jetzt bin auch ich als Neu "Liteviller" dabei ;-)
> 
> Fehlt nun nur noch der FOXRP23 Dämpfer und der 140mm Umlenkhebel aber das werde ich hoffentlich heute montieren können!
> 
> ...


 
Ich find die roten Felgen ziemlich cool, passt gut zum raw.
Wie bist denn mit der Avid code zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bulli Fahrer (19. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Polygamie hat schon Vorteile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Du die Drehnupsis der Gabel eloxiert oder hab ich was auf der Brille ?


----------



## Basti1986 (19. April 2012)

Danke! Ja die Laufräder sind wirklich schick und die Farbe hat mich auch sehr überzeugt
Hehe

Also die Code gefällt mir gut und lässt sich gut dosieren! Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten der Beläge ist auch Top! 
Also alles in einem eine sehr gute Bremse hehe


----------



## rayc (19. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Polygamie hat schon Vorteile.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Harald



Harald, das grüne sieht ja richtig verschärft aus! 
Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

ray


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Das Grüne Dreinulleins ist ja der Hammer und ich liebe den Dirty Dan, der sieht so fett aus mit den langen Stollen.
Aber, meine Frau hätte das Bike sofort aus dem Bett geschmissen


----------



## rayc (19. April 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber, meine Frau hätte das Bike sofort aus dem Bett geschmissen



Sei froh, stell dir vor sie würde lieber mit dem 301 kuscheln


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

ich will auch so ein grünes 
das würde ich dann sogar abends mit ins bett nehmen


----------



## walter021 (19. April 2012)

@harald:

fährst du den dirty dan das ganze jahr oder nur jetzt in den übergangszeiten wo es oft feucht ist und wechselst dann im sommer? wenn ja, auf was?

tolles grünes eloxal btw


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

> Sei froh, stell dir vor sie würde lieber mit dem 301 kuscheln



Ja, dann könnte ich mir auch was grünes zum Kuscheln anschaffen!


----------



## Harald Philipp (19. April 2012)

Also normalerweise habe ich die EXC1550er Laufräder im grünen Biest und 2,4er Fat Alberts front drauf. 

Die FX1950er Laufräder mit Dirty Dan's (in der DH-Version) sind mir ein bissl zu krass für normale Fahrten. Die kommen ins 601er-DH Bike. 

Wollte nur mal schauen wie es aussieht 

Gruß, Harald


----------



## Beppe (19. April 2012)

Ahhhhhhh,

4 (vier) Bialetti aber keine Gaskochstelle!








Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Polygamie hat schon Vorteile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harald Philipp (19. April 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhh, 4 (vier) Bialetti aber keine Gaskochstelle!





Bulli Fahrer schrieb:


> Hast Du die Drehnupsis der Gabel eloxiert oder hab ich was auf der Brille ?



Ihr habt ja ein Auge für Details... Stimmt, die FOX Knöpfchen sind auch grün eloxiert. Die hatte der Thomas (www.tf-bikes.at) zufälligerweise da 








Gruß, Harald


----------



## AleXR6 (19. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Polygamie hat schon Vorteile.


Gute Arbeitsteilung: das alte Modell in der Küche, das junge im Schlafzimmer


----------



## scylla (19. April 2012)

AleXR6 schrieb:


> Gute Arbeitsteilung: das alte Modell in der Küche, das junge im Schlafzimmer





odysseus schrieb:


> Für die Bergauf Gasgeber ist das MK8/9 klar der bessere Allrounder- Analogie für Männergehirne: das 20-jährige Model...
> Für die Bergab Gasgeber das MK10 - Analogie: die 30-jährige Frau...
> Den Rest der Analogie überlass ich Eurer Lebenserfahrung...



kopfkino...


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2012)

Harald, nachdem du ja alt und neu kennst, schreib doch mal nen Bericht über die Unterschiede. 
Was kann das MK10 besser, was hat dir am MK8/9 besser gefallen.

Wäre echt super interessant.


----------



## Giovanni1 (19. April 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein neues 301:
> Ich bin 190cm groß (91,5cm SL). Der Rahmen ist ein XL. Vorbau 0°, 70mm
> Hinten momentan 140mm Federweg, vorn 160mm mit 560mm Einbauhöhe.
> Das ergibt 350mm Tretlagerhöhe und einen Radstand von wahnsinnigen 1205mm!!
> Gewicht irgendwas zwischen 12 und 15 Kilo  - nee ist mir echt egal


 
Ein WUNDERSCHÖNES Bike! Gratuliere! (Auch zur Tochter!)
MFG


----------



## Harald Philipp (19. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Harald, nachdem du ja alt und neu kennst, schreib doch mal nen Bericht über die Unterschiede.
> Was kann das MK10 besser, was hat dir am MK8/9 besser gefallen.



...ich denke die Unterschiede der beiden Bikes bringt das Foto schon recht deutlich rüber, oder?  

Ein Bericht wirds nicht werden, statt Texten gehe ich lieber Radln. Und jetzt muss ich eh los nach Idstein, wir sehen uns beim Vortrag morgen abend!

Gruß, Harald


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2012)

Schade, aber verständlich. 
Wennst mal mit nem Vortrag in meiner Umgebung bist, komm ich gern vorbei.
Irgendwo im schönen südlichen Mittelfranken, fränkisches Seenland.

Zeig Dir dann auch ein paar Trails.


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Habe es sofort gesehen, daß Mk10 ist grün und das Mk8 ist schwarz.
Biker-Wug, daß du das nicht gesehen hast?


----------



## icube (19. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Also normalerweise habe ich die EXC1550er Laufräder im grünen Biest und 2,4er Fat Alberts front drauf.
> 
> Die FX1950er Laufräder mit Dirty Dan's (in der DH-Version) sind mir ein bissl zu krass für normale Fahrten. Die kommen ins 601er-DH Bike.
> 
> ...



gott sei dank! die EXC1550er stehen dem mk10 100 mal besser! 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helium (19. April 2012)

Das 301 braucht schwarze Hebel.


----------



## Airhaenz (19. April 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> ...ich denke die Unterschiede der beiden Bikes bringt das Foto schon recht deutlich rüber, oder?
> 
> Ein Bericht wirds nicht werden, statt Texten gehe ich lieber Radln. Und jetzt muss ich eh los nach Idstein, wir sehen uns beim
> Gruß, Harald



Wie groß warst du nochmal? Unsere letzte gemeinsame Tour in Siegen ist nun doch schon einige Jahre her. Vielleicht bist du noch gewachsen oder schon geschrumpft   Damals wars glaub ih so ähnlich wie ich ( 173cm) 
Frage wegen der Rahmengröße S beim MK10..


----------



## cubabluete (19. April 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Frage wegen der Rahmengröße S beim MK10..


 
Das S könnte knapp werden. Ich (173) bin das M mit 50iger Vorbau probe gefahren und es passt perfekt. Wennst die Möglichkeit hast fahr probe, nicht das du dann auf das S einen unendlich langen Vorbau rauftun musst.


----------



## Airhaenz (19. April 2012)

Deine Meinung kenn ich ja schon aus einem anderen Thread. Gibt da übrigens auch einen User der bei 1,75 glücklich mit dem S ist.
Ich wollte explizit Haralds Meinung wissen, da ich mit ihm schon mal  zusammen gefahren bin und ich ähnliche Preferenzen beim Fahrstil habe.


----------



## Taunide (19. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Harald, nachdem du ja alt und neu kennst, schreib doch mal nen Bericht über die Unterschiede.
> Was kann das MK10 besser, was hat dir am MK8/9 besser gefallen.
> 
> Wäre echt super interessant.



Und über seinen Sponsor eventuell etwas negatives, bzw. "das neue ist viel besser als das alte" schreiben?
Antwort hast du ja schon bekommen, verständlich oder?


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2012)

Ich wollte einen objektiven Vergleich. Z.B. das MK9 ist bergauf straffer, das MK10 sensibler, oder ähnliches.

Fragen darf man ja mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ich wollte einen objektiven Vergleich. Z.B. das MK9 ist bergauf straffer, das MK10 sensibler, oder ähnliches.
> 
> Fragen darf man ja mal.



aber keine Antwort erwarten.......


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2012)

Ist ja schon gut, mir ging es echt nur um die Unterschiede. 

Ich geh jetzt in die Ecke und schäm mich. Danach geh ich ne Runde biken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. April 2012)

biken ist auch gestrichen!


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2012)

Oh Mann. Dann eben nicht.

Aber zum Glück bist du nicht da, zum kontrollieren!!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. April 2012)

Jetzt geh schon!


----------



## biker-wug (19. April 2012)

Ich war fahren.....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2012)

Schrank auf......welches nehmen wir denn heute und welches passt am bestem zum Jersey!?








Das Bild ist von http://tf-bikes.at/ fand es aber so geil dass ich es einfach hier posten poste, ich hoffe man nimmt es mir weder von tf-bikes noch von usern hier uebel.


----------



## 525Rainer (20. April 2012)

das blaue: ich!


----------



## supasini (20. April 2012)

dann nehm ich das dunkelgraue... 601 in XL


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2012)

Das Bild ist so geil, einfach schick so eine bunte Rahmenauswahl!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickculture (20. April 2012)

Tja das Titanfarbene mit oranger Wippe ist ja wohl schon meins:





Und ehrlich gesagt: *in Natura sieht´s noch genialer aus.*


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2012)

Die Rahmenfarbe ist geil, ob mir die orange Wippe gefällt weiss ich nicht. Müsste man mal original sehen.
Ansonsten schicker aufbau. HS gefällt mir einfach.


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> Tja das Titanfarbene mit oranger Wippe ist ja wohl schon meins:



mit einem farbigen Gegenstück zu der Wippe wär's der Knaller 
orangefarbene Felgen z.B. fände ich sehr hübsch an dem Rad!
(oder biker-wug's Lenker klauen )


----------



## .t1mo (20. April 2012)

ich finde ja das braun ziemlich geil.


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2012)

Hatte nicht tf-bikes einen orange elxoierten Vector an einem Bike montiert??


----------



## Sickculture (20. April 2012)

Ich habe einen orangenen RaceFace Atlas FR Lenker und die Spacer sind auch Orange.


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2012)

Oranger Atlas ist einfach schick. Paßt das orange von der Wippe dazu? 

Dann muss ich evtl. mal bei tf-bikes vorstellig werden, meine 601 Wippe zu eloxieren.....


----------



## rayc (20. April 2012)

525Rainer schrieb:


> das blaue: ich!



Mist, da war ich zu langsam. 
Das blaue gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Hmm, wenn ich mein Raw mal über habe, dann muss ich mich zwischen grün und blau eloxiert entscheiden. 

TF-Bikes macht sich gerade bei anderen LV-Händlern unbeliebt. 
Für mich wäre es ein starkes Argument deshalb in Österreich zu bestellen.

ray


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2012)

was koscht denn so ein eloxiertes 301MK10 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. April 2012)

http://www.tf-bikes.at/self_service...es/flyervertrideredition301_4e26fdd749313.pdf

allerdings muß man sich erst die Genehmigung hier im Forum holen weil es "überteuerter Quatsch" ist nach Meinung vieler hier....


----------



## biker-wug (20. April 2012)

Ich finde es auch teuer, aber wenn man es sich einbildet läßt man es auch machen.

Kann den Preis aber auch ein bisserl nachvollziehen, der Rahmen muss komplett zerlegt werden, gereinigt, dann wieder zusammengebaut. Da fallen schon einige Arbeitsstunden an.
Und wer schon mal bei nem eloxierer nachgefragt hat, dass kostet schon einiges.

Ist wie Lackierung, jeder der schon mal nen Schaden am Auto hatte, weiss was sowas kostet.

Aber die perfekt abgestimmten Rahmen von tf-bikes, incl. Verstellhebeln von Gabel und Dämpfern haben einfach was. Das ist einfach schick!!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, dass muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ob es ihm das wert ist.

Übrigens find ich die 601 Komplettpreise von tf-bikes, die er als Special Edition farbig verkauft, preislich interessant.


----------



## Chisum (20. April 2012)

Ich hatte mal bei Color Metall in Heitersheim, das ist einer der auf der LV-Website genannten Eloxierer nachgefragt, dort kostet das Eloxieren eines nicht vorbehandelten Rahmens (raw) ohne Hinterbau ca. EUR 50,-. Dazu muss aber, wie oben erwähnt, der Rahmen vorbereitet, also ohne Lager usw., angeliefert werden. Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als eine Pulverlackierung.


----------



## rayc (20. April 2012)

Chisum schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal bei Color Metall in Heitersheim, das ist einer der auf der LV-Website genannten Eloxierer nachgefragt, dort kostet das Eloxieren eines nicht vorbehandelten Rahmens (raw) ohne Hinterbau ca. EUR 50,-. Dazu muss aber, wie oben erwähnt, der Rahmen vorbereitet, also ohne Lager usw., angeliefert werden. Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger als eine Pulverlackierung.



Danke für den Tip!
Kann das nicht teurer sein, das ist echt eine Versuchung  .... 

ray


----------



## ribisl (20. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schrank auf......welches nehmen wir denn heute und welches passt am bestem zum Jersey!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pink for me!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2012)

Pink?

Ich seh da nur purple  ..würde zu meinem Lenker passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2012)

Ich wuerde auch zum pink/purple oder gold/bronze tendieren. Fuer heute.
Morgen dann das camo green.


----------



## ZeFlo (20. April 2012)

das ganze dann aber bitte nicht nur stumpf matt  
sondern, wenn schon denn schon, im guten alten gt ballburnished porn






pic by ver.sus @ flickr


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2012)

Sehr schoen, das waren noch Zeiten!


----------



## RMvolcano (20. April 2012)

Jamjammjamm, "Geilomat 10.0" !!!! Jetzt schäm' ich mich für mein schwarzes...




dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schrank auf......welches nehmen wir denn heute und welches passt am bestem zum Jersey!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Erich17 (20. April 2012)

Ich glaub ihr habt nen Hammer hier sowas zu zeigen 

Mann oh Mann find ich das Blau /Orange geil - alter alter ich glaub ich werd echt schwach


----------



## Jobo21 (20. April 2012)

Zum 1. mal ist meine Farbenschwäche von Vorteil 

Gruss Franky


----------



## dre (20. April 2012)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Zum 1. mal ist meine Farbenschwäche von Vorteil
> 
> Gruss Franky



... und ich dachte bei mir breitet sich gerade eine aus.

Die Dinger finde ich nicht gerade schön. Eben nach dem Motto, "...seht her, ich bin so anders."


----------



## Zimma (20. April 2012)

Hier das mk6 von meiner Freundin...obwohl ihr das pink oben besser gefallen würde....11,6 Kilo


----------



## kippi (20. April 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> das ganze dann aber bitte nicht nur stumpf matt
> sondern, wenn schon denn schon, im guten alten gt ballburnished porn
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaahh, schon so ne neumodische Maschine!!! Die hat ja gar keine U-Break mehr ð


----------



## KaskiaRacing (21. April 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte bei mir breitet sich gerade eine aus.
> 
> Die Dinger finde ich nicht gerade schön. Eben nach dem Motto, "...seht her, ich bin so anders."



Man bist du ein Muffel..., dein Avatar passt wie die Faust aufs Auge!


Ich glaub, ich muss LuckyLukes Eloxierer bald mal anrufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (21. April 2012)

mein favorite wär das blau mit orangem rockarm .. nur die frage ist .. wo bekomm ich dann das ganze andere zeug in orange her .. felgen, naben, pedale, schrauben, 

hier mal mein mk9 .. nur so als anhaltspunkt wie es in blau orange aussehn könnte .. ersetzt schwarz durch blau .. und blau durch orange .. 
(ja ich weiß es sind noch rote teile dran .. vllt änder ichs noch .. im moment fahr ich damit .. )




weitere Bilder in meiner Galerie .. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/45709


----------



## minihbmichi (21. April 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> mein favorite wär das blau mit orangem rockarm .. nur die frage ist .. wo bekomm ich dann das ganze andere zeug in orange her .. felgen, naben, pedale, schrauben,
> 
> hier mal mein mk9 .. nur so als anhaltspunkt wie es in blau orange aussehn könnte .. ersetzt schwarz durch blau .. und blau durch orange ..
> (ja ich weiß es sind noch rote teile dran .. vllt änder ichs noch .. im moment fahr ich damit .. )
> ...



Und nicht die Halteklaue vergessen in orange zu wechseln


----------



## icube (21. April 2012)

hier mal meins, leider etwas unscharf. (immer diese handyfotos....)

Kleine Partliste:
Rahmen "L"
Dt Swiss EXM 150 
XT 2012 Bremsen 180/180 Icetec
XTR Schaltwerk mit XT Ispec Schalthebeln
Xt Kurbel auf 2 fach umgebaut mit Carbocage Kettenblattschrauben
SLX Umwerfer
Hope Pro 2 evo / Ztr Flow / XC-Ray LRS 
Syntace P6 Carbon / 60er Superforce / 740er Lowrider 
Syntace Number Nine "M"
Baron 2.3er vorne und hinten

Gewicht ca. 12.8 kg
















Gruß icube


----------



## RMvolcano (21. April 2012)

Hübsch hübsch


----------



## Helium (21. April 2012)

@nochi

wenn du einen blauen Rahmen mit orangem Rockarm hast, ist das Blickfang und Hingucker genug, da sollte dann der Rest schwarz sein. Wenn der Rahmen auffällig ist sollte der Rest dezent sein, da ist dann weniger mehr.


@icube

seeeeehhhr gut


----------



## jammerlappen (21. April 2012)

@ nochi: Wie mach sich denn Dein Bash? Ich kann nich erkennen, ob schon Kratzspuren dran sind...


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. April 2012)

@ icube

Gefällt mir gut

Weißt Du grad zufällig was deine Laufräder und die Gabel wiegen??

Frag mich grad warum mein Bock 1 Kilo schwerer ist


----------



## icube (21. April 2012)

LRS sollte um die 1780 gr haben und es sind noch Conti light Schläuche verbaut. 
Gabel hat laut IBC ungekürzt 1748 gr also ca. 1700 gr.

Gruß icube


----------



## Sickculture (21. April 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Oranger Atlas ist einfach schick. Paßt das orange von der Wippe dazu?
> 
> Dann muss ich evtl. mal bei tf-bikes vorstellig werden, meine 601 Wippe zu eloxieren.....



Ja passt sehr gut. Und zum Preis: Customwünsche kosten halt etwas, dafür hat mein ein Bike, das sich von der Masse abhebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (21. April 2012)

@jammerlappen
Bisher macht Er sich ganz gut. Hatte noch keinen felskontakt aber jede runde 2 mal baumkontakt,  da es auf meiner normalen runde 2 Bäume (ca. 25-30cm ab Boden) zu überwinden  gibt, könnt se zwar weg räumen oder umfahren, aber wo bleibt n da der reiz ... lol
Man sieht dem bash noch nix an, im Vergleich zu dem Baum,  da kann man zählen  wie oft ich schon drüber bin. 
Befestigt ist Er mit 2alu senkkopf schrauben. Bisher alles fest und keine Auffälligkeiten ...
Hab Grad kein aktuelles Foto vom bike, kommt vllt die tage, aber Grad is mir das zu stressig, hab Grad nen RP23 hin geschraubt, und hab noch keine Erfahrungswerte, und da immer gleich jeder jedes Detail wissen will wart ich mal noch mit Fotos... 

@Helium,  warum noch ne 3. Große Farbe ans bike ... das man nicht alles in blau oder orange bekommt ist klar, aber Felgen und naben schwarz, dann hast ne 3. Großflächige Farbe am bike ... is doch ******* ... meine meinung, aber bin ab und an eh bissel krank was Farben angeht ...


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. April 2012)

icube schrieb:


> LRS sollte um die 1780 gr haben und es sind noch Conti light Schläuche verbaut.
> Gabel hat laut IBC ungekürzt 1748 gr also ca. 1700 gr.
> 
> Gruß icube



OK Danke.

Das haut dann schon hin so...
Wenn man noch Reifen / Schläuche / Pedale rechnet dann haben wir das Kilo schon beinander...


----------



## icube (21. April 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> OK Danke.
> 
> Das haut dann schon hin so...
> Wenn man noch Reifen / Schläuche / Pedale rechnet dann haben wir das Kilo schon beinander...





Gruß icube


----------



## tom194 (21. April 2012)

Hier mal mein MK7 mit den vorerst letzten Update 



mit Qia Hebel 






und mit den Originalen Hebeln und die XO kommt auch wieder drauf

gruß Thomas


----------



## Haentz (21. April 2012)

saugeil! Schwarz oder weiß oder schwarz-weiß gefällt mir doch immer noch am besten


----------



## nochi (21. April 2012)

So, jetzt mal n kleines statusupdate und aktuelle Fotos .. 

@Jammerlappen, erstmal für dich eins vom bash .. bisher von den diversen baumkontakten keine spuren .. (rest is dreck)






So, jetzt mal n akutelles Bild vom Bike





Da ja jetzt eh jeder alle Details wissen will.

erstmal die Grunddaten, Mk9 L als Enduro aufgebaut 160mm wippe, reifen mit 2.4" hinten 1.6 Bar vorn 1.2 .. berg hoch und ebene auf Schotter fahr ich immer Gabel abgesenkt auf 120mm (Fox Talas 36 160mm)
15mm spacer unterm lenker. Sattelstütze auf 10,5 ausgezogen.
Fahrergewicht 85-86kg morgends nackt .. also mit klamotten und rucksack 88-90 .. 
Kettenblätter 20er mountaingoat und ein 36er shimano. 
fahr bergauf und ebene eher gemütlich .. normale hausrunde hat 25km ca. 650-700hm 10-13 trails (leider max. 60Tiefenmeter beim längsten trail)

sind alles Daten die ich für mehr oder minder wichtig ansehe wenns um dämpfer und dämpfer einstellung geht .. 



 



beim dem Fox RP23 handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um jahrgang 2009 .. der stammt aus nem Cube Stereo 2009 .. den hatt ich noch da .. (wenn ich umsteig dann erst auf die neuen FOX CTD dämpfer die dieses jahr raus kommen.)
Compression Tune Low, Rebound Tune Low
propedal stufe 2, rebound 3klicks (später auf 5 hoch) .. ka wieviel maximal wären .. glaub 12.
natürlich mit dem Nadellagerkit für Fox dämpfer montiert .... 

leider weiß ich nicht mehr genau wieviel psi ich beim dt-swiss drin hatte.
müssten ca. 170 psi gewesen sein.

erste einstellung:
220-225 psi (hab nicht 100%ig genau auf die pumpe geschaut), Sag pin über pin, d.h. mehr sag .. pin rockarm würde genau aufm pin außenkante aufliegen.

Bergauf auf pro pedal auf großem kettenblatt gleicher sag wie ebene, keinerlei pedalwippen trotz nicht gerade rundem tritt .. (dt-swiss auf gleichem sag hat bei mir leicht gewippt)

bergauf auf propedal kleines kettenblatt, sag um einiges vermindert pin ca. 5mm unter pin .. schön steif, aber bei bodenwellen trotzdem gut vom ansprechen.

auch auf der ebene auf propedal gutes ansprechverhalten auf kleine unebenheiten .. besser wie dt-swiss .. 

bergauf offen, etwa gleich wie bei dt-swiss .. leichtes wippen, aber bei kleinem kettenblatt auch verminderter sag. allerdings nicht so stark vermindert wie bei propedal. 

Ebene oder Bergauf im wiegetritt auf propedal .. leichtes wippen, viel weniger wie bei dt-swiss, maximal bis pin auf pin. da muss man aber schon enorm stoßartigen wiegetritt haben. 

Bergab, offen .. besseres Ansprechverhalten wie dt-swiss, feinfühliger ... trotzdem nicht schwammig oder irgendwas .. aber man muss sich bissel umgewöhnen von dem progessiven weg .. bei der ersten fahrt merkt man es schon .. 
an 2 stellen kam er mir allerdings zu weich vor .. an den stellen schlägt gern mal ne gabel durch .. 

deshalb hab ich n mal auf 245psi gepumpt, da ich dacht ich hätte am anfang 230-235 psi drin gehabt .. 

bergauf natürlich noch straffer .. auch ebene auf propedal noch straffer .. bergab dann aber wirklich zu steif .. also wieder raus .. 

auf ca. 230psi .. da wars dann eigentlich ganz ok .. stellenweise bissel zu straff .. hab n nach der runde auf 225 rum gepumpt .. muss mal n paar mal mit fahren .. aber so in dem dreh dürft es für mich passen ..

bei 230psi ca. 85-90% federwegs ausnutzung .. auch nach einem drop von bissel über nem meter auf ne ebene straße .. (drop von ner mauer)

über konstruktive Kritik bin ich immer dankbar, aber bedenkt bitte den einsatzzweck .. es hat keinen sinn mordsmäßig auf leichtbau zu gehen wenn mer in die berge will und auch mal stark verblockte trails fahren will, es muss halten und gripp haben .. 
aktuelles gewicht 13.95kg .. partsliste war hier schon mal drin .. 
einzige änderung bisher der Fox RP23 und die Blackspire pedale, da die atomlab pimplite nach der ersten fahrt übelstes lagerspiel hatten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (21. April 2012)

bitte was zum bash schreiben. sieht interressant aus.

wie genau hast diesen befestigt? eine schraube sieht man die auf die hammerschmidt aufnahme geht, wird aber sicher nicht die einzige befestigung sein


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2012)

das is nicht die HS Aufnahme, das is der ISCG Mount
ok, man kann da ne HS montieren...

sieht mir nach Befestigung an zwei der drei ISCG Gewinden aus..l


----------



## nochi (21. April 2012)

selfmade .. (pm falls interessiert)
blau eloxieren lassen bei www.easyelox.de .. die machen das relativ schnell und gut .. 
an 2 alu senkkopfschrauben befestigt .. (schrauben mit mittelfester schraubsicherung)
hab schon 2 versionen gemacht für bekannte .. für 36er und 38/39er kettenblatt

an 2 schrauben der iscg aufnahme da die 3. vom umwerfer verdeckt wird ..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2012)

nochi schrieb:


>



bei heftigem Felskontakt hätte ich Bedenken das es auf die angeschweißten ISCG Aufnahmen geht und diese Schaden nehmen.
IMHO sind die dafür nicht  ausgelegt.


----------



## nochi (21. April 2012)

deshalb mit alu schrauben .. denk aluschrauben gehen vor der aufnahme zu bruch .. 
denk die scheren vorher ab oder verbiegen sich. dadurch hätte der bash spiel .. und das würd auffallen .. ich test auch ab und an ob der noch fest ist ..


----------



## Dr.Struggle (22. April 2012)

So leicht schert eine Aluschraube nicht ab.... ich hätte ehrlich gesagt auch etwas Bedenken um die ISCG.Aber ansonsten natürlich eine schöne Lösung.
Würde da eher ein relativ dünnes Alu wählen damit es den Schutz seitlich verbiegen kann,was aber dann etwas im Widerspruch zur Funktion steht


----------



## nochi (22. April 2012)

Jetzt mal ehrlich jungs, wenn der bash nen so starken felskontakt abbekommt das die iscg Aufnahme schaden nimmt würden die tretlager doch auch was abbekommen wenn n normaler bash Ring montiert wäre ... oder etwa nicht!?


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2012)

Nein.

die Dimension eines Tretlagers versus der ISCG is dir bekannt?

eine 1fach KeFü mit Taco stützt sich an allen drei ISCG-Gewinden ab.
wobei sowas ja eher für DH gedacht is.
für Enduro und Freeride wär ein Bash die stabilere Lösung...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. April 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich jungs, wenn der bash nen so starken felskontakt abbekommt das die iscg Aufnahme schaden nimmt würden die tretlager doch auch was abbekommen wenn n normaler bash Ring montiert wäre ... oder etwa nicht!?


der normale Bash ist auf der Kurbel montiert und die Kräfte werden über Achse und Innenlager großflächiger verteilt, das Gesamte ist auf solche Belastungen ausgelegt. Klar, wer dauernd heftig aufknallt, killt sich auf Dauer auch die Lager oder gar die Kurbel/Achse
Bei  deiner Lösung hast du aber Hebelkräfte, die je nach Aufprallrichtung  u.U. unglücklich nur von einer Schraube/Gewinde aufgenommen werden müssen.  Bestenfalls reißt die Schraube oder der Bash verbiegt sich bzw bricht,  schlimmstenfalls reißt es dir das eine ISCG Gewinde raus oder verzieht  dir den Tretlagerbereich.
Eine Hammerschmidt ist zwar auch dort verschraubt, aber eigentlich nur um das Getriebe  zu fixieren. Einwirkende Kräfte von Aufsetzern werden aber auch über die Achse und die  Lager aufgefangen und nicht (nur) von der ISCG Aufnahme.


----------



## nochi (22. April 2012)

Bevor am bike was kaputt geht scheren die Alu schrauben ab, das is sicher, wie soll denn die iscg schaden nehmen... der Druck geht ja von unten oder schräg  von vorn durch die iscg direkt ins tretlagergehäuse weiter ... wenn dann reisen die Gewinde  aus ... die iscg bricht doch net ab, die is zwar an geschweißt,  aber mer hat doch keine Zug Belastung oder ne schräge Belastung das die ausreisen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (22. April 2012)

wenn du das sagst...

ob eine eher dicke Aluschraube auf Befehl abreisst,
kann dir wohl nur die betreffende Schraube beantworten.

und es gibt beim Beschädigen der ISCG mehr als 0 und 1
ein ausgelatschtes, schiefes Gewinde wurde reichen...


----------



## nochi (22. April 2012)

Falls es mal zu dem Fall kommt das die iscg durch den bash kaputt geht werdet ihr natürlich die ersten sein die mit Fotos und ausführlichem Bericht davon erfahren. Ihr könnt es euch dann auch bei nem Bierchen live anschauen... 
Bevor wir das Thema tot diskutieren und solang kein Ing. Oder Dipl.Ing. das ganze anhand von genauen Festigkeits Rechnungen nachweist wird wohl jeder auf seiner Position verharren.  
Ich versteh klar die bedenken... aber irgendwann brauch ich ja vllt mal nen Grund auf ein mk11 oder mk13 umzusteigen... 
Also, das hier is ne Galerie,  will Fotos sehen...


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schrank auf......welches nehmen wir denn heute und welches passt am bestem zum Jersey!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das olivgrün


----------



## AleXR6 (22. April 2012)

Mit meinem Rahmen würd ich solche Versuche nicht unternehmen, deshalb finde ich es gut, wenn das andere testen. Und selbst wenn die ISCG-Aufnahme beschädigt wird - wer braucht überhaupt noch eine?


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2012)

ISCG?

wer braucht sie nicht?

eine SCS is ja schön und gut...aber nicht Lösung jedweden Problems.

Dazu hoffe ich ja noch auf ne HS II mit ca. 1 Kilo ;-)




nochi schrieb:


> Falls es mal zu dem Fall kommt das die iscg durch den bash kaputt geht werdet ihr natürlich die ersten sein die mit Fotos und ausführlichem Bericht davon erfahren. Ihr könnt es euch dann auch bei nem Bierchen live anschauen...



alles ok - sollte auch kein battle werden.
man weiss ja selbst am besten, wie sehr man seine Eigenbauten belastet.
an meinem Fanes z.B. würde sowas nicht lange halten und vielleicht den Rahmen beschädigen
ok, das is ein anderes Ding ;-)

ich hoffe, das es auch bei langanhaltender Stabilität ein Bierchen gibt!?


----------



## tobone (22. April 2012)

Brauch mal schnell Hilfe
Kenn mich mit den ganzen Schäften nicht aus. Ist Tapered Schaft mit 195mm länge für ein MK9 ok?


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2012)

welche Farbe?

tzzzzz...

ausschlaggebend is die Steuerrohrlänge,
diese wächst mit der Rahmenlänge.

schau doch mal wie lang das Steuerrohr der von Dir anvisierten Rahmenlänge is
dazu noch dein Vorbau und maximal 10 mm für den Steuersatz


----------



## tobone (22. April 2012)

Danke, aber zu spät (Ebay)
Wird evtl. ein MK9 in L. Geodaten hab ich nicht. wie lang muß der Gabelschaft sein? Ist tapered ok?


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2012)

tapered ja

wie lang - keine ahnung.

hier im LV Forum gibts die Geodaten des MK9

Warte...MK9 L Steuerrohr 144 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AleXR6 (22. April 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist Tapered Schaft mit 195mm länge für ein MK9 ok?


Sollte funktionieren, in meinem Mk8 XL ist eine 1 1/8 Gabel mit 185 mm Schaftlänge, die passt mit Megaforce exakt ohne Spacer.


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. April 2012)

180er ist drin.
probefahrt morgen. gespannt.


----------



## deathmetal (24. April 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Weißt du zufällig wie hier der Lenkwinkel ca. ist mit der 180er Gabel??


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. April 2012)

demnach: 65,4°

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html


----------



## deathmetal (25. April 2012)

ok, danke dir


----------



## Wobbi (25. April 2012)

aktueller stand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (25. April 2012)

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen echten Oldtimer, MK2 XL Jg.06
Soeben neu Hüftgelenke gekriegt (Hauptlager der Schwinge ersetzt).
Das Ding hat so seine Gebrauchsspuren, fährt sich aber immer noch prima.
Die nächsten 100000 hm können kommen (die nächsten Updates werden bestimmt auch folgen, im Moment bin ich, so wie es da steht, happy).


----------



## Qia (26. April 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen echten Oldtimer, MK2 XL Jg.06
> Soeben neu Hüftgelenke gekriegt (Hauptlager der Schwinge ersetzt).
> Das Ding hat so seine Gebrauchsspuren, fährt sich aber immer noch prima.
> Die nächsten 100000 hm können kommen (die nächsten Updates werden bestimmt auch folgen, im Moment bin ich, so wie es da steht, happy).
> ...



So und jetzzt noch hinten auf 150mm aufstocken und nen Fox HV Dämpfer, dann biste absolut up to Date!


----------



## YoKurt (26. April 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen echten Oldtimer, MK2 XL Jg.06



Von wegen Oldtimer , hier noch ein MK1 in Standardsetup. Wenn die Gabel trotz nur 20% Sag jetzt nicht permanent in Anschlag gehen würde, wärs perfekt...


----------



## rappelkiste (26. April 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> aktueller stand:
> ---


Hi Marc,
gefällt 
Aber...hol Dir mal ein paar vernünftige Spacer - sieht ja schlimm aus 

Ich hab noch einen Satz Mega Spacer hier, kann ich Dir am WE mal geben...

Wieviel mm hast Du jetzt das Tretlager mit dem Baron "tiefergelegt" - oder gleicht die Gabel das aus?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Wobbi (26. April 2012)

die tretlagerachse liegt im mo bei 341mm. weiß leider nicht mehr genau, wie hoch es mit den 2.4er schwalbe und der 150ziger talas lag.
ich weiß, die spacer schauen fugly aus, aber passen die megaspacer mit dem f149?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. April 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> ...aber passen die megaspacer mit dem f149?



Sie sind vom Durchmesser her leicht größer als die Schaftklemmung vom f149,
fällt kaum auf.
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass wenn man weniger als 2cm Spacer verbaut hat,
auch normale Spacer gut aussehen.

In meinem Album gibts Bilder vom 101 mit Megaspacer und f149, evtl. erkennt
man dort, was ich meine...

Edith:
Hier sieht man, was ich meine. Fällt kaum auf jedoch steht halt ein kleiner Rand
vom Megaspacer über, ist übrigens mit den HAT Spacern genau dasselbe:


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

hier mal wieder ein Update von meinen kleinen,..../





Liteville MK9 150/140mm AM/FR Bike = 13,44kg



Liteville MK9 130/120mm CC/AM Bike = 11,74kg




und hier alle mal zusammen 2 x LV + 2 x Nicolai




gruss
Denny


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht, schoene Sammlung!

Alles deutsch, sogar das Auto! So mudd dat!


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

german engineering 

ja auch mein DEU auto habe ich mitgenommen....  somit muss ich mich um 5 deutsche kinder kümmern


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. April 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> german engineering
> 
> ja auch mein DEU auto habe ich mitgenommen....  somit muss ich mich um 5 deutsche kinder kümmern


 
Ich habe mir auch ein DEU Auto geholt! Somit habe ich ebenfalls deutsches Auto und deutsche Bikes. Natuerlich keine so schoene Sammlung wie Du, aber das wird schon.

Ich werde aber immer wegen dem Liteville und den Spinergys angesprochen. Liteville kennt ja keiner hier und die Spinergys sehen
einfach saugeil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. April 2012)

Hi Denny,

wie isn der Hinterbau so im direkten Vergleich?

Ich spiel immer den Gedanken durch, von 140 auf 120mm zu wechseln...

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Locke_Denny (27. April 2012)

Ich nutze ja beide LV in unterschiedlichen einsatzgebieten

das 120 (gr. L) ist fuer den normalen AM trail gedacht, das bike muss aber alles mitmachen was der trail so her gibt, deswegen habe ich auch von 120mm vorne auf 130+5mm spacer gewechselt, somit ist auch die GEO nun fuer mich abwärtsorientierter, 

mein 140 (gr. M) ist fuer alles was kracht, DH/FR trails u verspielte trails

der unterschied ist:
- progressiver ist der 120 Hinterbau
- 120 GEO CC Lastiger, aber mit einer passenden Gabel vorne auszugleichen
- tieferes tretlager

fuer den normalen trail ist fuer mich als verfechter des vielen Federwegs die 120 hebel ausreichend, hat aber keine gr. reserven (d.h. man muss sein bike besser abstimmen), selbst in meinem 140mm LV habe ich mein Hinterbau sehr strammmm abgestimmt und nutze auch nie wirklich mehr als 120-130mm *-* 

ist natuerlich immer die frage des einsatzgebietes, daher habe ich auch zwei davon, weil bei einem ich zu viele kompromisse eingehen haette muessen, obwohl der unterschied 130/120 zu 150/140 nicht gross erscheint, aber im zusammen spiel mit der GEO/Gewicht/Groesse ein ganz anderes bike ergibt!

Ich hatte auch schon 160/170 im meinem MK9 140mm LV, (im alten LV MK7,5 160/145) und selbst fuer die FR trails fuer mich zuviel u bin somit wieder zurueck zu 150mm gegangen, fuer mich der beste kompromis aus allem

aber das ist natürlich nur meine erfahrung und vorliebe, 

Gruss
Denny


----------



## Tobi555 (27. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich spiel immer den Gedanken durch, von 140 auf 120mm zu wechseln...


 
Ich würd es mal ausprobieren.
Hab vor zwei Wochen den Federweg der Lefty von 120mm auf 140mm geändert. Finde die Abstimmung 140mm vorne und 120mm hinten für mich einfach genial und ärgere mich, dass ich das nicht schon früher gemacht habe.


----------



## mi.ro (28. April 2012)

Locke_Denny schrieb:


> hier mal wieder ein Update von meinen kleinen,..../
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Denny, da fehlt zweifellos noch ein 601






 in der Samlung und ein *vernünftiges* Deutsches Auto!





Ist der Guard angekommen?

Gruß Miro


----------



## Locke_Denny (28. April 2012)

Hey MiRo,



> Hey Denny, da fehlt zweifellos noch ein 601


ein 601? da reicht meine garage nicht mehr aus dafuer *-*, mir reicht im allg. das 301 vollkommen aus und fuers ganz grobe hab ich ja mein ION 180mm, mehr federweg brauche ich eh nie!!! 

Pers. gefaellt mir das 601/901 ueberhaupt nicht, das 301 dagegen wie SAU!



> in der Samlung und ein *vernünftiges* Deutsches Auto!




nein ist leider noch nicht angekommen, sonst waers schon laengst drauf, aber denke duerfte nicht mehr lang dauern...geb dir dann bescheid..!

gruss
Denny


----------



## Lock3 (29. April 2012)

schick schick und endlich mal wer der auch mal von sich aus sagt,dass er nicht mehr Federweg benötigt 

letztens war doch hier ein Trabivideo, 21 Jahrhundert beim VW --> klick mich und schau das Ende , in Baunatal dürfte ich es mehrere Wochen live sehen, Sandsäckchen genommen und ab gehts


----------



## VF1 (29. April 2012)

Hallo,

nach den vielen neuen habe ich mal mein Metusalix ausgegraben, MK4
Bremsen jetzt Avid Elixier CR, Laufräder jetzt Nope N!Duro 911,



[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1110743]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Jhonny_B (29. April 2012)

-


----------



## Jhonny_B (29. April 2012)

... und hier noch mal ein ganz normales MK9 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (2. Mai 2012)

Mein MK10 XL Raw.....
Aufbau als leichtes Tourenbike. Gewicht noch nicht gewogen, sollte deutlich unter 12kg sein.
Erster Eindruck: Wohlfühlcharakter. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt.


----------



## ONE78 (2. Mai 2012)

wow, das erste mk10 das mir überhauptnicht gefallen will.
dünne reifen, langer vorbau, flacher lenkwinkel sieht komisch aus...


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2012)

ich werd mir auch nen leichten Tourer aufbauen
gesetzt sind:

Superforce 45 oder Megaforce 30
Vector in 740 mm
Reverb
breite Felgen wie Supra 30/D oder Flow, oder vielleicht den Syntace LRS in 35 mm als MK2
gscheite Reifen wie Minion 2.5 EXO, Highroller II 2.4 EXO oder Baron
22/36 x 11-36

 um 13 Kilo wär ein Ziel...


----------



## culoduro (2. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich werd mir auch nen leichten Tourer aufbauen
> gesetzt sind:
> 
> Superforce 45 oder Megaforce 30
> ...



Was heisst denn bei Dir leichter Tourer, Guter? 160 oder 140 FW? Du hast doch auch ne Fanes Enduro glaube ich...
An deinem Vergleich Fanes und 601 wär ich übrigens sehr interessiert, wenn Du ihn hast. Gerne PN weil hier OT. 
Danke!


----------



## snakeu (2. Mai 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wow, das erste mk10 das mir überhauptnicht gefallen will.
> dünne reifen, langer vorbau, flacher lenkwinkel sieht komisch aus...


 
Naja, der Lenkwinkel der MK10´s dürfte bei allen gleich sein...Vorbau hat 90mm und viel weniger geht da bei mir nicht (1,93 groß - langer Oberkörper...)
Reifen hadere ich noch, aber bei der Vorteil dickerer / gröberer / schwergängigerer Reifen würde sich bei mir nur in wenigen Situationen ausspielen. Evtl. kommt noch n NN oder MK2 drauf. Aber mehr geht bei der Crest eh nicht.


----------



## michael.schanki (2. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich werd mir auch nen leichten Tourer aufbauen
> gesetzt sind:
> 
> Superforce 45 oder Megaforce 30
> ...



Aber nicht schon wieder in XXL, oder? 
Man hat mich vorgestern mal wieder genötigt draufzusitzen auf so einer Streckbank, mal ganz abgesehen von dem für eine CC-Feile zu flachen Lenkwinkel  ....
Man trägt jetzt nicht mehr Alexrims, sondern Spank EVO, moderner, bunter leichter.

PS: an dem XL da oben finde ich auch die Sitzposition sehr "vortriebsorientiert", um es mal höflich zu formulieren .

PPS aktuelles Bild von meinem im Gardaseeoutfit - Anaconda, Skull, 601, 222, 422 *fast* schadensfrei (Scheibe krumm) und fehlerfrei überstanden. .





(mit dem SupraD LRS vom Torque - mit 4 U-Scheiben auf X-12 hat durchgehalten).


----------



## .t1mo (2. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich werd mir auch nen leichten Tourer aufbauen
> gesetzt sind:
> 
> Superforce 45 oder Megaforce 30
> ...



An was für eine Gabel denkst Du dabei? Ich habe meiner Meinung nach durchweg leichte Serienteile (kein Titanschraubentuning) und Lenker, Sattelstütze und X0 Teile mit Carbon verbaut und bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich unter die 13kg gekommen bin.

Einzig die Gabel haut bei mir ziemlich rein. Dafür funktioniert sie allerdings ausgezeichnet


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2012)

Revelation als Coil
Sektor coil mit anderer Dämpfung
Lyrik SoloAir oder Coil RC2L

XL natürlich!

140/150 oder 160/170 oder beides.

Ein 601 bin ich noch nie geritten, daher kann ich nix vergleichen.


----------



## .t1mo (2. Mai 2012)

Die Sektor Coil habe ich auch drin. Wie gesagt, von der Funktion bin ich begeistert. Gewicht ist halt im Vergleich zur Revelation ein anderes Thema...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. Mai 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Revelation als Coil
> Sektor coil mit anderer Dämpfung
> Lyrik SoloAir oder Coil RC2L
> 
> ...



Willste dir das hier wirklich wieder antun?


----------



## NoMütze (2. Mai 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Mein MK10 XL Raw.....
> Aufbau als leichtes Tourenbike. Gewicht noch nicht gewogen, sollte deutlich unter 12kg sein.
> Erster Eindruck: Wohlfühlcharakter. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt.



Also mir gefällts richtig gut,
vorallem die roten Naben und die Stütze dazu..mal was andres...

Und da ein LV ohnehin einer ständigen Wandlung unterzogen ist,
finde ich auch alle anderen Teile ok...mG...muß ja nicht immer Foreneinheitsbrei sein.
Und jeder von uns hat wohl schon die verschiedensten Dinge am LV ausprobiert...das kommt dann halt mit der Zeit oder den Trails


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. Mai 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Mein MK10 XL Raw.....
> Aufbau als leichtes Tourenbike. Gewicht noch nicht gewogen, sollte deutlich unter 12kg sein.
> Erster Eindruck: Wohlfühlcharakter. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt.



Sieht definitv ungewohnt aus mit den Reifchen und dem langen Vorbau.
Bis auf das und die langen Leitungen, eigentlich schoen.

===

cxfahrer: Geiles Bild, ich musste 3mal hinsehen, weil ich dachte das Rad waere vor den Hintergrund geshopped worden, sieht so unreal aus....im positiven Sinne!


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2012)

Hats hier jemand nach Foreneinheizbrei verlangt? 








aktuell wieder mit Spacerturm, Sram-Schaltwerk und RR-Kassette allerdings immernoch ungewogen!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Mai 2012)

Die Ballonreifen, die Pedalen und der Frontspoiler sind strange - der andersfarbige Hinterbau gefällt 
- der SLXbash nicht.


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2012)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Willste dir das hier wirklich wieder antun?



was gibts denn für gleichwertige Alternativen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (2. Mai 2012)

Fanes AM?


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2012)

Hmmmmm

das muss a) erstmal auf den Markt kommen und B) funktionieren.

und ob mit dem Ding dann 13 Kilo bei XL möglich sind...


----------



## nochi (2. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Ballonreifen, die Pedalen und der Frontspoiler sind strange - der andersfarbige Hinterbau gefällt
> - der SLXbash nicht.




Die reifen sind ganz normal .. bei pedale, frontspoiler und slx bash stimm ich dir zu ..


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Die reifen sind ganz normal .. bei pedale, frontspoiler und slx bash stimm ich dir zu ..



Frontspoiler is zu seiner Verteidigung ein erster Versuch und funktioniert so gut, dass ich ihn noch nicht abnehmen wollte. Die Reifen sind optisch mit den schwarzen Felgen "einfach too much", müssen aber erstmal runtergefahren werden. Ich freu mich aber schon auf die Alpen damit 

Die Pedalen sind in Kombi mit 5.10 Dirtbag einfach ne Wucht. Beim Bash hader ich grad, weil so richtig will mir keiner gefallen und am geilsten fänd ichs ohne. KeFü mit stabilem "Bash-Innen" ala Truvativ wär optimal, ich trau nur keiner Lösung übern Weg.
Insgesamt fahr ich das Ding aber keine zwei Wochen am Stück ohne zu Basteln


----------



## din_format (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mir für mein MK5 selbst ne schönen Bash gebastelt:


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. Mai 2012)

jetzt mit miros carbon dt guard


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. Mai 2012)

leck mich fett..., kommt das Teil gerade ausm Laden?


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. Mai 2012)

nö, frisch geputzt für gabel und lr-einbau --> sieht längst nimmer so aus.


----------



## der-gute (3. Mai 2012)

Papa, was ist putzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (3. Mai 2012)

frag mama!


----------



## Shughart (3. Mai 2012)

@RaceFace67: wie zufrieden bist du mit der Reifenkombi MM und HD? hm hatte für meinen Aufbau FA v/h ins Auge gefasst!?


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. Mai 2012)

vom HD bin ich positiv überrascht - er kam mir Anfangs recht schmal vor - aber bis jetzt einwandfrei. Wie das auf groben Felsen ist, wird sich zeigen. Für vorn geht für mich nix über die MM... (langsames, steiles, technisches terrain). den FA mag ich da ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig. Geschmackssache. in 2,5" hat dieser MM ausgewogene 850g - aber es gibt natürlich auch deutlich schwerere...


----------



## nochi (3. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Frontspoiler is zu seiner Verteidigung ein erster Versuch und funktioniert so gut, dass ich ihn noch nicht abnehmen wollte. Die Reifen sind optisch mit den schwarzen Felgen "einfach too much", müssen aber erstmal runtergefahren werden. Ich freu mich aber schon auf die Alpen damit
> 
> Die Pedalen sind in Kombi mit 5.10 Dirtbag einfach ne Wucht. Beim Bash hader ich grad, weil so richtig will mir keiner gefallen und am geilsten fänd ichs ohne. KeFü mit stabilem "Bash-Innen" ala Truvativ wär optimal, ich trau nur keiner Lösung übern Weg.
> Insgesamt fahr ich das Ding aber keine zwei Wochen am Stück ohne zu Basteln



Auf m ersten Bild hattest bärentatzen dran, die Pedale aufm 2. Bild sind voll ok


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> Auf m ersten Bild hattest bärentatzen dran, die Pedale aufm 2. Bild sind voll ok



Die aufm 2. Bild wiegen aber 100g mehr und bringen bei meinen Schuhen (Fiveten Dirtbag) 0,0 Mehrwert  Im Gegenteil: das Pedal fühlt sich griffiger und größer an - leider geil


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die aufm 2. Bild wiegen aber 100g mehr und bringen bei meinen Schuhen (Fiveten Dirtbag) 0,0 Mehrwert  Im Gegenteil: das Pedal fühlt sich griffiger und größer an - leider geil




sowas wollte ich auch probieren, wenn mal wieder neue Pedale fällig sind. Sind Try All oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. Mai 2012)

Yepp, allerdings tritt meine Holde die Kombi "Red Baron & Sudpin III" und die is wieder besser so als mit den Dirtbag. Ich glaube an die Formel: Je härter die Karkasse des Schuhs - desto exponierte (wenige) Pin aufm Pedal, je weicher die Schuhsohle, desto wichtiger die geraden Kanten!


----------



## scylla (3. Mai 2012)

hm, keine ahnung, dazu hab ich mir noch nie gedanken gemacht. ich wechsel eigentlich ständig zwischen 5.10 und wanderschuhen. das muss das pedal halt beides abkönnen, ich mag ja nicht immer noch passend zum schuh die pedale umschrauben. da die käfigpedale nur knapp 1/10 der syntace pedale kosten, kann man das ja einfach mal probieren


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2012)

301MK8 Evolution 0412 
frei nach dem Motto "Reduce to the max" --> als AM Tourer hat es mir das Mk8 am meisten Spaß gemacht



neuer LRS, alte Gabel wieder rein, leichte 2.25er Puschen (wobei der NN hinten erstmal nur ein Test ist ) = 12,2kg

Wertegang bisher
Erstaufbau Feb. 2010, ~12,7kg




Kurbelupdate, andere Reifen, ~13kg




neues Cockpit, SCSII, neue Pedale, neuer Dämpfer, ~13,1kg




mit Lyrik U-Turn, ~13,8kg 



Die Lyrik hat mir zusammen mit dem 140er Hinterbau nicht so wirklich  gefallen, daraus wurde dann ein anderes Projekt. Dort passt sie zusammen mit dem DT LRS vom 301 perfekt 

jetzt habe ich jedenfalls (wieder) ein schönes "schnelles" AM Bike, der Sound der neuen Nabe ist auch fein, da macht jetzt auch der Flachland Hin & Rückweg zum Wald wieder mehr Spaß. Bei den Reifen ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen...


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2012)

der ganz normale lebenszyklus eines litevilles 
erst leicht, dann schwer, dann wieder leicht... kommt dann jetzt wieder schwer?

schöner bock! für so viel flachlandgurkerei würde ich auch 3fach kurbel und dünne reifen fahren!
tipp anstelle des nobby nicks hinten: mountainking II protection. der hält tubeless sogar dicht


----------



## icube (4. Mai 2012)

sehr geil. Schwarz und schlicht kommt einfach immer gut! 

Gruß icube


----------



## .t1mo (4. Mai 2012)

Sieht für mich so auch am sinnvollsten aus, vor allem, weil du ja noch das Mega hast 
Warum aber eine Arch und keine Flow?


----------



## culoduro (4. Mai 2012)

Arch Ex hat 21mm Maulweite und wiegt glaub 420g, also deutlich leichter als Flow. Das wäre mal so meine Annahme... Für nicht- Gardasee und nicht 90-kg-Junior-Walross  sollte die reichen...


----------



## Almerer (4. Mai 2012)

... und mal mit 160er Wippe (nachdem mir beim letzten jump mit der 140er fast die Plomben rausgeflogen sind, die 44 RC3 mit 150mm macht sich gut mit der neuen Wippe:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Warum aber eine Arch und keine Flow?



zum einen dies


odysseus schrieb:


> Arch Ex hat 21mm Maulweite und wiegt glaub 420g,  also deutlich leichter als Flow. Das wäre mal so meine Annahme... Für  nicht- Gardasee und nicht 90-kg-Junior-Walross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wobei sie auch für mich ü90kg Midage Walross noch taugt  
der LRS hat so jetzt 1455g und mit 21mm Innenweite passt zur Not auch mal ein 2.3 Baron oder 2.4 FA drauf (21mm hat die DT5.1/EX500 vom alten LRS ja auch nur)
zum anderen würde mich die Flow eh nur wieder verleiten dicke schwere Reifen zu fahren  
Das 140er Mk8 ist aber so eine schöne Basis für einen leichten AM-Tourer, da sind für mich und das angepeilte Einsatzgebiet die Flow eigentlich oversized. Die Flow werden wohl irgendwann mal den Weg ans Mega schaffen, falls es die Syntace Felgen tatsächlich nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt und die DT mal das Zeitliche segnen 

@Scylla: Ne das wird so schnell nicht wieder wirklich schwerer werden, allenfalls im Rahmen von Reifentausch. Der NN war jetzt mal nur ein Versuch und für mich irgendwie auch so eine Art "Reset". Nach ~2 Jahren NN Abstinenz fallen mir im direkten Vergleich nun auch seine Schwächen auf 
Der Conti steht mit auf der Liste möglicher Kandidaten, ich habe aber auch noch einen FA 2.25 pacestar hier liegen. Den habe ich ja auch zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit auf dem Rgaley drauf. Ich wollte hier aber halt leicht....
aber 3fach sucks... ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen, wie auch auf den anderen beiden hier ebenfalls auf 22/36/Grinder umzurüsten. Die Schalterei nervt mich mittlerweile irgendwie und ich bin gefühlt immer im falschen Gang. Und für mein midage Walross Tempo reicht ne Übersetzung 36-11 auf im Flachland eigentlich aus


----------



## echtorg (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Welche Lenker Und vorallem welche breite Fahrt ihr auf eurem 301?
Würde gerne meinen cb mit 680mm wechseln 

Mfg Michael

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. Mai 2012)

mittlerweile Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm (mit Superforce 45mm)
und da Galerie....


----------



## echtorg (4. Mai 2012)

Danke 

Sehr schön


----------



## echtorg (4. Mai 2012)

Nur handyfoto 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr schoen!


----------



## echtorg (5. Mai 2012)

nochmals die lenker frage rauskrame
welche breite fahrt ihr am 301? vor und nachteile?

bin am überlegen diesen zu kaufen Syntace Vector Downhill 7075 18mm OS Riser  780mm breite . jetzt stellt sich die frage 8 oder 12 grad back sweep
was würdet ihr empfehlen? will nicht unbedingt falsch oder zweimal kaufen 

danke für eure antworten 

mal in gross finde black noch immer schön


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> nochmals die lenker frage rauskrame
> welche breite fahrt ihr am 301? vor und nachteile?
> 
> bin am überlegen diesen zu kaufen Syntace Vector Downhill 7075 18mm OS Riser  780mm breite . jetzt stellt sich die frage 8 oder 12 grad back sweep
> was würdet ihr empfehlen? will nicht unbedingt falsch oder zweimal kaufen



da gibt's keine allgemeingültige antwort. mit welcher kröpfung man gut zurecht kommst, hängt von der körper-geometrie, von der fahrrad-geometrie, von der sitzposition, von den vorlieben, etc.... ab. sprich, ist was sehr individuelles. dazu kommt, dass manche leute da sehr empfindlich sind, was die lenkzentrale angeht, andere kommen mit fast allem zurecht.

ich hab an den meisten bikes 12° kröpfung, besonders bei den breiten (740mm) lenkern. letztens hab ich am ht, das sehr kurz ist, aber mal einen 8° vector in derselben breite (740mm) montiert, und komm damit auch wunderbar zurecht 
alle lenker natürlich von syntace 

welchen back sweep hast du denn momentan dran? vielleicht ist es am besten, erst mal beim altbewährten zu bleiben, wenn das keine probleme machte. vor einem fehlgriff kann dich das aber trotzdem nicht bewahren, vor allem wenn du in der lenkerbreite einen gewaltigen sprung machst.

schwarz ist vor allem dauerhaft immer noch am schönsten  jede andere farbe geht einem irgendwann mal auf den keks. zumindest geht's mir so


----------



## echtorg (5. Mai 2012)

momentan habe ich 6º back sweep: 680mm 
15mm rise

ist der CB cobalt11

das man das nicht pauschal sagen kann ist mir klar, würde gerne wissen was die mehrheit so fahrt bin da ein gewohnheitstier


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> momentan habe ich 6º back sweep: 680mm
> 15mm rise
> 
> ist der CB cobalt11



dann würd' ich es vielleicht mit dem 8° probieren. 
wichtiger als die kröpfung finde ich bei so einem gewaltigen breitenwechsel gleich einen kürzeren vorbau dazu zu kaufen  sonst fährt es sich imho ziemlich schnell bescheiden im vergleich zu vorher, da der breite lenker es träger macht und der oberkörper durch die mehr gespreizten arme weiter nach unten kommt -> breiterer lenker hat auf die sitzposition einen ähnlichen effekt wie ein längerer vorbau.


----------



## thetourist (5. Mai 2012)

Ich bin echt ein Geometrie-Fahrposition-Legastheniker, ich merk solche Sachen nie. Ich hab keinen Unterschied gemerkt, ausser das er Breiter ist, so auf den ersten paar Ausfahrten. Jetzt greif ich schon wieder soweit aussen, das ich schon über noch länger nachgedacht hab. Aber erstmal will ich nen kürzeren Vorbau probieren. Dann ist mein Bike-Teile-Budget eh erschöpft für dieses Jahr. So ein Autokauf ist doch teurer als ein Bikekauf, jedenfalls ein wenig... 



scylla schrieb:


> breiterer lenker hat auf die sitzposition einen ähnlichen effekt wie ein längerer vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> So ein Autokauf ist doch teurer als ein Bikekauf, jedenfalls ein wenig...



Bikerkarre? 
Dann kannst du ja demnächst mal mit Bike im Odenwald vorbei schauen?


----------



## thetourist (5. Mai 2012)

Ja. und ja.

Ist auch in der neuen Mountain-Bike ein Revierbericht aus dem Odenwald drin. Willst du den üblichen Service? 



scylla schrieb:


> Bikerkarre?
> Dann kannst du ja demnächst mal mit Bike im Odenwald vorbei schauen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Mai 2012)

auf dem "dicken" Bike habe ich mittlerweile einen 785mm mit 8° (Sixpack), bei dem habe im Gegensatz zum 740m Vector auch nach Stunden keine Schmerzen in den Händen. 
12° vs 8° habe ich schon bemerkt, bei 12° haben mir die Hände noch schneller weh getan


----------



## scylla (5. Mai 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Ja. und ja.
> 
> Ist auch in der neuen Mountain-Bike ein Revierbericht aus dem Odenwald drin. Willst du den üblichen Service?


----------



## mgac (5. Mai 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Jetzt greif ich schon wieder soweit aussen, das ich schon über noch länger nachgedacht hab.



Ich glaube wo man greift hat einfach mit der Position der Bremshebel zu tun...


----------



## thetourist (5. Mai 2012)

Nö.

Bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht. Edit: Weil es bei mir auch so aussieht wie auf den Bilder vom Supersini unten. Also so vom Bremshebel-Griffe Verhältnis.



mgac schrieb:


> Ich glaube wo man greift hat einfach mit der Position der Bremshebel zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (5. Mai 2012)

740er Vector Carbon 12° mit 60mm F109 (hab an drei Litevilles meinen Lenker jetzt auf 740/12° mit 60 resp. 55 mm Vorbauten: ist für mich so optimal, am 101 hatte ich den Alu in 760 dran, den hab ich um die 2 cm gekürzt: war mir den entscheidenden Tick zu breit. Der Vector DH 780/12° liegt im Keller, wenn ich tatsächlich das 901 mal im Park einsetzen will, dann kommt der drauf.)
wie schon geschrieben wurde: unbedingt bei breiterem Lenker an einen notwendig kürzeren Vorbau denken!


----------



## thetourist (5. Mai 2012)

Wir stoßen dann an, wenn es wirklich mal was werden sollte mit dem Treffen.  Aber sei dann nachsichtig mit mir und nimm nicht direkt die S3 Sachen.



scylla schrieb:


>


----------



## AleXR6 (5. Mai 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> welche breite fahrt ihr am 301? vor und nachteile?


Syntace Flatrider in 800 mm (12°) mit 30 mm Megaforce2. Im Vergleich zu 700/45 spürbar mehr Kontrolle bergab, allerdings scheinen jetzt die Bäume enger zu stehen 
Positiver Nebeneffekt: Die Bremshebel können das Oberrohr nicht mehr verkratzen


----------



## wildermarkus (5. Mai 2012)

Ich trau mich mal mit was altem






Gruß


----------



## echtorg (6. Mai 2012)

nochmals die lenkerfrage gg

fahre jetzt einen 680er mit 60mm

würde jetzt auf einen 740er mit dem 40mm megaforce wechseln ist das eine sinnvolle kombination ?

lg michael


----------



## dre (6. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gespannt, wann der oder die erste hier mit einem 120er Lenker ankommt.

In der letzten Woche bin ich ein 601er am Gardasee mit einem 800er, auf einem Trail den ich bestimmt schon 50 - 60 mal, teilweise nach dem Motto "wer zuerst unten ist bekommt ein Eis ausgegeben" gefahren. Also wirklich ein recht vertrautes Gelände. Und prompt bin ich mit diesem riesen montierten Besenstiel an einem Baum hängen geblieben und sehr unsanft abgestiegen.

Ja, ja, die breiteren Lenker vermitteln in Kombination mit dem richtigen Vorbau etwas mehr Kontrolle. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem 680er. Wenn es eng und richtig grob und steil wird, für mich die bessere Wahl. Mehr Kontrolle muss halt vom Fahrer und seiner Fahrtechnik kommen und nicht immer nur aus dem Produkt. Wo ist den sonst die Grenze bzgl. Lenkerbreite? Außerdem passt der ganze Mist sonst irgendwann auch nicht mehr ins Auto.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Mai 2012)

Lenkerbreite, ich hatte am MK8 erst 75mm mit 710er Lenker, danach 60mm mit 700er, dann 60 mit 740er, bis zum Verkauf dann 45mm mit 740er Lenker.

Am 601 begonnen mit 45mm und 740er Lenker, dann den Race Face mit 785 breite gekauft, ein paar Touren gefahren, danach auf 760 gekürzt.
Die 785 waren mir auch definitiv zu breit.

Konnte mich nicht daran gewöhnen.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ... Und prompt bin ich mit diesem riesen montierten Besenstiel an einem Baum hängen geblieben und sehr unsanft abgestiegen.
> ...



War das an diesen schrägen Felsrippenplatten der Strauch links? Ich fand auch dass der etwas in die Ideallinie gewachsen ist, als ich mich dort mit 780er Lenker verhakt und gemault hab. 

Ich finde diese Lenkerbreitendiskussion müßig, je nachdem was man fährt und wie groß man ist braucht man halt was andres.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Mai 2012)

es gibt keine pauschale Empfehlung für eine Lenkerbreite / Vorbaulänge
das muss jeder selbst erfahren denn zur persönlichen körperlichen Voraussetzungen kommen das Einsatzgebiet, die Fahrweise, etc. ja noch hinzu.
sinnvoll ist immer das, was einem selbst am besten passt

btw. ich bin nur mal mit dem 70cm Lenker hängen geblieben und deswegen abgeflogen, mit dem 74cm und dem 78,5 cm aber noch nie. Daher machen schmale Lenker keinen Sinn, die sind echt gefährlich...


----------



## Mozart-only (6. Mai 2012)

Zurück zum Thema Bilder





Hier mit seinen Freunden beim spielen im Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportfuchs (6. Mai 2012)

Puh,
gestern nach langem Gefrickel (Gustl auf PM umrüsten) fertig geworden. Wenn der Regen gleich mal aufhört, sau ich das Ding mal ein.


----------



## Th3Rock (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein 301 in rot


----------



## dre (6. Mai 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> War das an diesen schrägen Felsrippenplatten der Strauch links? Ich fand auch dass der etwas in die Ideallinie gewachsen ist, als ich mich dort mit 780er Lenker verhakt und gemault hab. ..



Nee, viel blöder, es war so ein Minibäumchen rechts, kurz vor den Felsrumpelplatten. War nicht ganz auf meiner Ideallinie. War aber auch recht zügig unterwegs. Bin dann ohne Bike, welches noch im Strauch hing, mit einem wunderbaren Blick auf Riva, auf den Felsgedönsding gelandet.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2012)

Na man sollte den echt mal freischneiden und aufschottern, geht ja garnicht.


----------



## hardflipper (6. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein Trekking Rad im Vinschgau Urlaub. Da man mit den Fuzzy-Reifen ja nicht im Gelände fahren kann, bin ich mit der Gondel den Berg rauf UND runter. Ansonsten nur den Vinschgau-Radweg auf und abgefahren.


----------



## scylla (6. Mai 2012)

da gehören schutzbleche und gepäckträger dran 

@dre
ja, manchmal haben breite lenker auch so ihre nachteile 
gute besserung!


----------



## dre (6. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> [email protected]
> ja, manchmal haben breite lenker auch so ihre nachteile
> gute besserung!



Vielen Dank. Tja, da muss ich nun eben mit nur einer Hand tippen. 

Ein Liteviller kennt keinen Schmerz, nur temporäre Bewegungseinschränkungen.

Freu mich schon auf das Gelächter und die Schadenfreude morgen im Büro


----------



## mgac (6. Mai 2012)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Trekking Rad im Vinschgau Urlaub. Da man mit den Fuzzy-Reifen ja nicht im Gelände fahren kann, bin ich mit der Gondel den Berg rauf UND runter. Ansonsten nur den Vinschgau-Radweg auf und abgefahren.



Ich denke rauf sollte schon gehen. Also beim nächsten mal einfach mit dem Rad rauf und dann mit der Gondel wieder runter.


----------



## RMvolcano (6. Mai 2012)

Wie fies is das denn... Da quälst du dich den Berg rauf und darfst dich nicht belohnen?
Peitsche ohne Zuckerbrot! Ach wollt' gestern mal auf 160er wippen umsteigen, leider sind 13Nm am Proxxon mehr als 15 für die Schraube, wohl schon Altersschwach, egal, Wetter war eh mistig, ach ja Galerie:  ...gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMvolcano (6. Mai 2012)

Hoffe bis zum WE hab ich Ersatz...


----------



## thetourist (6. Mai 2012)

Wenn du morgen früh bei Liteville anrufst hast du spätestens Donnerstag Ersatz. So ging es mir jedenfalls schon zweimal.

Und nicht vergessen Schrauben vorm aufdrehen erwärmen wegen der Schraubensicherung!


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2012)

nach dem Vorbild von Björn_U hab ich meins auch mal erleichtert (Aufbapper ab ) und zum "Allmountain" umfunktioniert...





12,2kg so wie's da steht...
demnächst noch Vanilla statt Lyrik und 120mm Hebel, dann ist's bei 11,xx
Vielleicht kann es ja so wieder ein paar Pluspunkte machen.
Jetzt gleich mal sehen, ob man auch damit die Hometrails runterkommt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nach dem Vorbild von Björn_U hab ich meins auch mal erleichtert (Aufbapper ab ) und zum "Allmountain" umfunktioniert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schoen! Wie macht ihr das nur mit dem Gewicht!?!?
Meins wiegt 13kg, LOL!


----------



## Lhafty (8. Mai 2012)

scylla vom 06.02.12 schrieb:


> So wie es da steht hat das Rad momentan 13.9 kg





1,7 kg mit einem Reifenwechsel? Hattest du vorher Wasser in den Schläuchen statt Luft?

Ich bin ja mit dem Gewicht von 12,2 mit Stahlfeder Lyrik auch etwas ... hmmm sagen wir's vorsichtig, skeptisch. Ist ja jetzt auch nirgendwo wunderleichtes Zeug verbaut. Insgesamt aber nett.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Mai 2012)

Viel Interessanter scheint mir die Sattelposition. Da scheint mir die Wasserwaage im Gefälle oder mit 220er Hebeln aufgelegt worden zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Viel Interessanter scheint mir die Sattelposition. Da scheint mir die Wasserwaage in einer Steigung oder mit 220er Hebeln aufgelegt worden zu sein



Fixed that for ya.

===

Wenns ihr passt, is doch ok.


----------



## Wobbi (8. Mai 2012)

hab teilweise schon "ultraleichten" krimskrams verbaut (xx-kassette [208g.], eclipse-schläuche [68g.], reverse-lenker [165g.], trailseeker mit alupins [260g.], lrs [1.610g.], ne doofe talas [2.160g.]), sattel [168g.] und komme bei meiner kofferwaage auf 12.650g. selbst wenn ich die differenz der reverb, des 2.barons und des rahmens rausziehe, bekomm ich nen heulkrampf! ^^


----------



## bikandy (8. Mai 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> hab teilweise schon "ultraleichten" krimskrams verbaut (xx-kassette [208g.], eclipse-schläuche [68g.], reverse-lenker [165g.], trailseeker mit alupins [260g.], lrs [1.610g.], ne doofe talas [2.160g.]), sattel [168g.] und komme bei meiner kofferwaage auf 12.650g. selbst wenn ich die differenz der reverb, des 2.barons und des rahmens rausziehe, bekomm ich nen heulkrampf! ^^



...ähnlich geht's mir auch, weswegen ich die Gewichtsangaben im Forum immer dezent überlese


----------



## mgac (8. Mai 2012)

mein 301 hatte mit Sektor coil, Hope/Flow, Ardent 2,4, Reverb, SLX 14,1kg. Muss Wohl das schwerste 301 in M aller Zeiten gewesen sein...


----------



## icube (8. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nach dem Vorbild von Björn_U hab ich meins auch mal erleichtert (Aufbapper ab ) und zum "Allmountain" umfunktioniert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schreit gerade zu nach Teileliste! 

Gruß icube


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2012)

Ich will auch sehen (ne Teileliste)
Wusste gar nicht, dass scylla so ne gewichtsfetischistin ist


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2012)

Lhafty schrieb:


> 1,7 kg mit einem Reifenwechsel? Hattest du vorher Wasser in den Schläuchen statt Luft?
> 
> Ich bin ja mit dem Gewicht von 12,2 mit Stahlfeder Lyrik auch etwas ... hmmm sagen wir's vorsichtig, skeptisch. Ist ja jetzt auch nirgendwo wunderleichtes Zeug verbaut. Insgesamt aber nett.



kein wunderleichtes Zeug, und alles von der Stange, aber trotzdem recht gewichtsoptimiert (sofern mein Gewissen und meine Faulheit das eben zulassen)
Hab ja die Aufbapper nicht nur so abgepult, sondern um dich zu täuschen... damit du nicht rausfindest, dass die anderen Reifen (ca. -1,3 kg) auf einem anderen LRS (-0,4kg) montiert sind 
kommt also sogar rechnerisch ziemlich genau hin mit den -1,7 kg

Mag auch sein, dass meine Waage spinnt, ist nur ne billige Tchibo-Gepäck Waage. Ist mir wurscht ob's im Endeffekt doch ein paar Gramm mehr sind. Ich mach hier keine Wettbewerbe gegen Helium  Hauptsache mir taugt's, und es fühlt sich tatsächlich ziemlich leicht an unterm Hintern.
Wer mag, darf aber auch gerne mit einer geeichten Weltraumtechnik-Waage vorbei kommen und nachmessen. Ich bin nicht beleidigt, wenn's doch schwerer ist.

@Sattelstellung
ich muss ja darauf sitzen, und nicht nur anschauen. Also stell ich's so ein, wie es mir bequem ist, nicht mit der Wasserwaage.

PS: Teileliste
Mk8 Rahmen Größe S 140mm + Rockguard
Dämpfer Rockshox Monarch 4.2 LH Tuned, normale Luftkammer
Gabel Lyrik Coil LH Tuned 170mm (gelbe Feder)
Bremse vorne Hope Tech V2 Special Edition (Titanschrauben)
Bremse hinten Hope Tech X2 Special Edition (Titanschrauben)
Schaltwerk Sram X.0 Medium Cage
Schalthebel Sram X.0 Gripshift
Umwerfer Shimano SLX 2fach
Kassette Sram PG990 11-34
Kette Shimano XTR 9fach
Kurbel Shimano XTR 970 mit SLX 36Z Kettenblatt + Mountaingoat Stambecco
KeFü Syntace SCS II
Bash Syntace Grinder
Pedale Sixpack Skywalker
LRS DT Swiss 240s (36er Zahnscheiben)/ Sapim CX Ray / Notubes Crest (1401 g, sogar nachgewogen )
Reifen vorne Conti Baron 2.3 BC + Latexschlauch
Reifen hinten Conti MK II 2.4 Protection BC + einen Schluck (vielleicht 40-50ml) Milch
Felgenband Notubes Yellowtape
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon (ohne Hiflex) gekürzt
Sattel Specialized Phenom SL 
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon 740mm
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce II 30mm
Griffe Odi Ruffian short
Zughüllen Shimano SP41
Gedöns Neoguard 

Hab leider keine Gewichte zu den Teilen, weil ich kein Gewichtsfetischist bin 

Ach, da fällt mir ein, die Gripshifter wollte ich ja nochmal wiegen für Struggle... sorry, verpeilt... wird nachgereicht!


----------



## rayc (8. Mai 2012)

Hmm, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin muss ich umbedingt die Fischwaage suchen. In irgendeinen Karton wird sie sich schon finden.
Crest statt Flow, dürften 250 g bringen, MKII 2.4 statt Baron 2.3 60 g, Lyrik ohne u-turn etwa 100-150 g, 100g dürften X0-Gripshift statt XTR bringen. dafür vorne eine V2 statt X2, das macht wieder 100g mehr aus.
Sattel, Pedale und Griffe zusammen etwa 100g mehr.
Rahmen in S statt in M bringt 200g? 
Könnte also passen, im vergleich zu meinem 301 in M mit 12.7 kg.

ray

P.S.: es sind keine Syntace Moto Griffe sondern von Odi, diese sind leichter!


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S.: es sind keine Syntace Moto Griffe sondern von Odi, diese sind leichter!



grrr, der kennt mein Rad ja besser als ich selber 
stimmt... an allen anderen Bikes sind Moto dran, nur hier Odi Ruffian 
habs oben korrigiert

PS: man kommt auch mit den CC-Reifen runter (sorry, insider)


----------



## wildermarkus (8. Mai 2012)

@ Scylla

Was wurde denn an Deinem 301 Rahmen wegen dem schiefen Hinterbau gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Scylla
> 
> Was wurde denn an Deinem 301 Rahmen wegen dem schiefen Hinterbau gemacht?
> 
> Gruß



nüscht, weil ich noch nichts gemacht hab. fahr's erst noch ein bisschen, damit ich mal zwischendurch am ersatz-rad schrauben kann.


----------



## botti (8. Mai 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Schreit gerade zu nach Teileliste!
> 
> Gruß icube



Beim Gewicht ist es genauso wie beim Gehalt!

Botti


----------



## Dr.Struggle (8. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ach, da fällt mir ein, die Gripshifter wollte ich ja nochmal wiegen für Struggle... sorry, verpeilt... wird nachgereicht!


 
Du brauchst die Dinger aber nicht extra abbauen,ich trau dann den Hersteller-Angaben mal so halbwegs.Bin früher immer Gripshift gefahren und hab dann irgendwann mal das umrüsten vergessen,bzw. zu faul gewesen... aber rein gewichtstechnisch wärs sicher kein Nachteil wieder umzubauen.
Der grüne Schriftzug macht das Bike jedenfalls einzigartig! Und falls das vorne eine V2-Scheibe ist hab ich Einsparpotential entdeckt 
Gewicht ist aber trotzdem schon geil,egal ob 12,2 oder 12,4


----------



## DC. (9. Mai 2012)

Gestern abend fertig geworden, wollte noch schnell die erste Runde drehen, daher nur Kellerfoto mit Handyknipse.
12,5kg





Muss ein paar Details noch überarbeiten (längerer Vorbau, Zugführung Comand Post) aber er fährt erstmal.


----------



## supasini (9. Mai 2012)

sehr schön und durchdacht, scylla!
Die Crest ist schon der Hammer, leider nix für mein Gewicht und Fahrstil (meine Frau hat sie auf ihrem 301).

preiswerte 45 g kannst du beim nächsten Kettenwechsel rausholen: statt der 7701 die aktuelle XT 10fach: schaltet geschmeidig, wiegt ca. 240 g statt 285 g und hält auch nach meiner Erfahrung erstaunlicherweise so lange wie die 7701, die fisaher die Referenz war. einziger Nachteil bisher aus meiner Sicht: etwas teurer.


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2012)

danke für das Lob 



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> vorne eine V2-Scheibe ist hab ich Einsparpotential entdeckt



gibt's ne Alternative die dann auch noch leichter ist als die Hope? (ist keine Vented Scheibe, sondern die normale Floating) Lass hören!
Die Bremse selber steht nicht zur Diskussion, ich liebe das Teil. Nur die Stahlflexleitung kommt noch irgendwann ab, aber erst wenn ich mal die Bremsflüssigkeit eh wechseln muss, sonst ist mir das zu aufwändig.



supasini schrieb:


> sehr schön und durchdacht, scylla!
> Die Crest ist schon der Hammer, leider nix für mein Gewicht und Fahrstil (meine Frau hat sie auf ihrem 301).
> 
> preiswerte 45 g kannst du beim nächsten Kettenwechsel rausholen: statt der 7701 die aktuelle XT 10fach: schaltet geschmeidig, wiegt ca. 240 g statt 285 g und hält auch nach meiner Erfahrung erstaunlicherweise so lange wie die 7701, die fisaher die Referenz war. einziger Nachteil bisher aus meiner Sicht: etwas teurer.



bei der XT 10fach bin ich etwas skeptisch. Da hab ich schon öfter von gerissenen Ketten gehört, immer war's die XT. Beim Verschleiß muss ich dir aber zustimmen. Ich hab 10fach (XTR Kette) auf dem 901, und war sehr erstaunt, dass die Ketten wirklich genauso lange halten wie die 9fach. Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Noch bin ich mit ein paar XTR 9fach eingedeckt, die ich mal vor langer Zeit günstig geschossen hab. Wenn die weg sind, mal schauen...

Den Crest LRS hab ich eigentlich vom CC-Fully geklaut, das was leichteres bekommen hat 
Eine Zeit lang auf dem FR-HT gehabt, aber da war's mir dann doch zu heiß, weil die Crest mit meinem Fahrstil am HT auch nicht so ganz kompatibel ist, und ich jedes Mal wenn's hinten "klonk" gemacht hat Bauchschmerzen bekommen habe. Deswegen jetzt ans Fully umgezogen. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange sie's macht... Stichwort Verschleißteil


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Mai 2012)

Gibts hier,sind ca. 30g zur V2 Scheibe und bringt wahrscheinlich vom Kühleffekt das gleiche wie eine Vented


----------



## scylla (9. Mai 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Gibts hier,sind ca. 30g zur V2 Scheibe und bringt wahrscheinlich vom Kühleffekt das gleiche wie eine Vented



aber da passt doch der reibring net? 
shimano xt scheibe (die alte aus stahl ohne icetech) hab ich schon zusammen mit der m4 und x2 gefahren, da passt der reibring. aber die v2 braucht doch einen breiteren, sonst bremst der halbe belag daneben oder auf den stegen. oder hat die neue xt scheibe eine andere reibringbreite als die alte?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Mai 2012)

Ah ja,sorry die V2 hat ja so breite Beläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikandy (9. Mai 2012)

...mal wieder mein Bock, hat inzwischen mit größerer Luftkammer und SQ Lab Sattel ziemlich genau 12,5 kg:


----------



## Hans (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

nach gefühlten 2 Jahren  Wartezeit ist es heute so gut wie fertig geworden. MK 10 in M mit 160mm . Das angepeilte Gewicht unter 13 kg hab ich leider nicht ganz geschafft - 13,28 kg. Reifen kommen wahrscheinlich noch MK II 2,4 Protektion drauf ( - ca. 100 Gramm ), Vorbau kommt statt dem 75mm ein 60 mm drauf ( - ca. 30 Gramm ).
Gewogen mit Tacho, Flaschenhalter, Halter für Navi, Schutzblech und Satteltache ( ca. 300 Gramm )













morgen wird getestet 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## 147ar (9. Mai 2012)

Update XTR Kurbel und XT Bremshebel


----------



## echtorg (10. Mai 2012)

hallo welche pedale (preisklasse bis 120 euro) und max 350gramm sind empfehlenswert?

lg


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (10. Mai 2012)

Darf ich Euch meinen Nachwuchs vorstellen? Kettenführung und schwarzer SQ-Lab fehlen noch, fährt sich suuuuuuuuper!






















Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, I'm not much of a photographer..


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (10. Mai 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Darf ich Euch meinen Nachwuchs vorstellen? Kettenführung und schwarzer SQ-Lab fehlen noch, fährt sich suuuuuuuuper!
> 
> 
> Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, I'm not much of a photographer..


 

Ok, das war wohl nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2012)

Bilder von *Dr.Schlucke:*


----------



## Dr.Schlucke (10. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Bilder von *Dr.Struggle:*


 

Nicht ganz, dds, von Dr. *Schlucke*.

Trotzdem danke! KeFü und schwarzer SQ-Lab fehlen noch...Ich hoffe, es gefällt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2012)

Geiles Rad Struggle! Sehr schoen geworden!!!
Ja, ich denke das hat mit Deinem mobile upload zu tun.
Wenn ich auf die Bildgroessen gehe, steht da nicht gefunden. Also bin ich ueber "Page info" bzw. "Image location" vom Firefox rein und hab mir da die addresse geholt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2012)

Dr.Schlucke schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, dds, von Dr. *Schlucke*.
> 
> Trotzdem danke! KeFü und schwarzer SQ-Lab fehlen noch...Ich hoffe, es gefällt



Fixed. sorry.


----------



## raiben (10. Mai 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Mein MK10 XL Raw.....
> Aufbau als leichtes Tourenbike. Gewicht noch nicht gewogen, sollte deutlich unter 12kg sein.
> Erster Eindruck: Wohlfühlcharakter. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt.


Hallo, ich sehe, haben Sie eine 301 Größe XL.

 Wie groß sind Sie? (H, SL)

 Vielen Dank!

 Sorry für mein Deutsch. Früher habe ich google.


----------



## botti (10. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Bilder von *Dr.Schlucke:*


weiß auch nicht. Sieht aus wie ein normales Rad


----------



## Elmo66 (12. Mai 2012)

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt






Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

Hmmm Bonbon-purple, lecker.

Ja, hab letztes WE bei Syntace die 160er  gleich in Naturalu bezogen, jene gerissene Schraube als Beigabe, mit der telefonischen Info: die hintere Rockerarmschrauben dürf en nur 10Nm ... mit dem Eingeständniss die Aufschrift auf dem Rockerarm sei in der Tat etwas eindeutig uneindeutig... nunja die andre hat ja die 13Nm auch verkraftet...
Ach und gleich noch paar DT 1750er über ibey geschossen (v20mmQR hinten mit x12 Adapter---> jeyii!
Sieht jetzt -wie vorher auch- verdammt lecker aus. Bilder und Gewicht folgen...


----------



## belphegore (12. Mai 2012)

Elmo66 schrieb:


> Das Warten hat sich gelohnt



Schick, schick!


----------



## RMvolcano (12. Mai 2012)

Wie versprochen:





13,2kg mit Minilicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belphegore (12. Mai 2012)

Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber bei solchen Fotos frage ich mich immer was das eigentliche Motiv sein soll.
Soweit ich es erkennen auch schön


----------



## wubu (14. Mai 2012)

@Elmo66
sehr geil! 
Genauso will ich nächstes Jahr ein Bike für meine Freundin aufbauen (bezüglich Farbschema, die silbernen Teile werden natürlich durch schwarze ersetzt, vielleicht noch lila Naben...), hab ihr deins gezeigt, hat ihr gut gefallen. Paßt zu ihrer Hose!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Mai 2012)

wubu schrieb:


> @Elmo66
> sehr geil!
> Genauso will ich nächstes Jahr ein Bike für meine Freundin aufbauen (bezüglich Farbschema, die silbernen Teile werden natürlich durch schwarze ersetzt, vielleicht noch lila Naben...), hab ihr deins gezeigt, hat ihr gut gefallen. Paßt zu ihrer Hose!








.....und weg.......................


----------



## wubu (14. Mai 2012)

Ihr Make Up ist etwas dezenter....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. Mai 2012)

wubu schrieb:


> Ihr Make Up ist etwas dezenter....


 
Das Grinsen hofffentlich auch!


----------



## Elmo66 (15. Mai 2012)

@wubu:

Die Farbe sieht "draußen" richtig toll aus....aber vor allen Dingen: das Radl fährt sich super, bin begeistert

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Toolkid (15. Mai 2012)

Will doch schwer hoffen, dass du es nicht nur wegen der Farbe gekauft hast.


----------



## Elmo66 (15. Mai 2012)

Räusper...natürlich nicht

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Ditsch (17. Mai 2012)

Hier mein "noch" Spielzeug:

Ein 301 MK9 in Größe XL mit Lefty!













Schönen Vatertag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (17. Mai 2012)

Ditsch schrieb:


> Hier mein "noch" Spielzeug:
> 
> Ein 301 MK9 in Größe XL mit Lefty!
> 
> ...



Hi!
Ich schätze 11kg, oder

LG
Botti


----------



## botti (17. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Hier mein MK9 in Größe M. Gesamtgewicht 11,5kg mit Waage gewogen.
Der LRS mit Schlauch und Reifen wiegt 3169gr. Alle Schrauben sind aus Titan, außer die an dem XTR Antrieb. 180er Bremsscheiben mit 1,8mm Dicke. Bremsen Elixir 9. Sattel und Lenker aus Carbon. 



 

 

 

 

 



LG
Botti


----------



## IceQ- (17. Mai 2012)

1.8mm?
Habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung oder hat Magura auf meinen Schweiben als minimale dicke 1.8mm angegeben?


----------



## frogbite (17. Mai 2012)

Magura hat sicher auf Deinen Scheiben 1,8mm minimale Dicke angegeben. Magura hat neu 2,0mm. 
Botti hat die Avid HS1, da geht´s bei 1,8mm neu los.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Mai 2012)

Ditsch schrieb:


> Hier mein "noch" Spielzeug:
> 
> Ein 301 MK9 in Größe XL mit Lefty!
> 
> ...



Pornoes!


----------



## Tobi555 (18. Mai 2012)

@Ditsch: Die Zugverlegung außen um die Lefty rum find ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hatte das irgendwelche Gründe warum du nicht zwischen Gabel und Rahmen druch bist?
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (18. Mai 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Magura hat sicher auf Deinen Scheiben 1,8mm minimale Dicke angegeben. Magura hat neu 2,0mm.
> Botti hat die Avid HS1, da geht´s bei 1,8mm neu los.



Ja, genau diese sind drauf!

LG

Botti


----------



## Ditsch (18. Mai 2012)

@Tobi555:
Die Bremse ist noch ungekürzt und ziemlich neu. Bei der Montage wollte ich nichts zerlegen, hatte zuviel Sorge dass sie Luft zieht. 


@dogdaysunrise:
Danke! Jo, die "wilde Hilde" (so heißt das 301 - ich weiß, das ist schon leicht krank einem Rad einen Namen zu geben ) ist schon irgendwie ein geiles Stück... 

Eigentlich will/wollte ich die Hilde ja verkaufen, aber ich glaube ich bringe es nicht übers Herz! Außerdem findet man eh nirgends mehr ein 101 in XL.


----------



## Th3Rock (18. Mai 2012)

Ditsch schrieb:


> Eigentlich will/wollte ich die Hilde ja verkaufen, aber ich glaube ich bringe es nicht übers Herz! Außerdem findet man eh nirgends mehr ein 101 in XL.



Du hast es doch schon in der Bucht zum Verkauf!


----------



## Ditsch (18. Mai 2012)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Du hast es doch schon in der Bucht zum Verkauf!



Naja, noch kann ich ja alles abblasen und bin entsprechend entspannt!


----------



## Bulli Fahrer (18. Mai 2012)

Habe fertig.....hat ein paar Monate aber was lange währt wird richtig gut





MK10 XL
Schaltwerk, Bremsen, Kurbel : SRAM X0
Umwerfer : Shimano SLX
Kranz, Kette : XT
Sattelstütze : Reverb
Sattel : SQLab Carbon (die neue Liteville Edition, war am Anfang nicht sicher ob ich den so toll finde, aber jetzt gefällt er  mir eigentlich ganz gut.
Lenker : Syntace Vector Carbon
Vorbau : Syntace
Griffe : Syntace Moto
Pedale : Sudpin
Laufräder : DT Swiss 240S, ZTR Flow (WhizzWheels)
Reifen : RubberQueen 2.4
Gabel : Lyrik 160
Rockguard & Chainguide fehlen noch

Gewicht laut analoger Lidl Kofferwage : knapp unter 14 kg 

Gruss
Bulli Fahrer


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Mai 2012)

Bulli Fahrer schrieb:


> Habe fertig.....hat ein paar Monate aber was lange währt wird richtig gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Schick
Ich würd noch die Roten Liteville alu aufkleber abmachen ,dann passt es Perfekt.


----------



## mendig (18. Mai 2012)

Hier meins, macht Spass damit zu fahren


----------



## beat (20. Mai 2012)

"Almauftrieb" unserer Litevilles am Grand Ballon an Christi Himmelfahrt:


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Mai 2012)

geiles Bild


----------



## dre (20. Mai 2012)

iiiiiii, sind die sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti1986 (21. Mai 2012)

So nun auch ein Update von mir! Für die die es interessiert die Sattelstütze wird auch noch getauscht gegen eine Specialized Command Post in Schwarz Silber dann passt es farblich wieder ;-))

Hier eine kleine Partsliste:

Rahmen MK8 mit FOX RP23 High Volume Dämpfer und in Raw leicht polliert! 140mm Hebel sind verbaut! in L
Gabel ist eine neue 2012er FOX Float mit 150mm
Laufräder sind neue Crankbrother Iodine mit 2.35 er Schwalt Fat Albert
Kurbel ist eine XTR Innenlager von Chris King
Schaltwerk & Hebel sind XO Umwerfer XT
Bremsen sind 2011er Avid Code 203er Scheiben vorn wie hinten
Vorbau Ritchey Carbon
Lenker Snake Carbon
Sattelstütze noch Crankbrother Joplin 4R (Bald Specialized)

Gewicht des Bikes ist unbekannt aber interessiert mich auch nicht da das größte Einsparpotenzial an meinem Körper liegt (115 KG) HEHE


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Mai 2012)

Sehr schoen! Sieht mit der Kurbel super aus!


----------



## noco (21. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage:
Gibt´s bei den Umwerfern für´s 301 (MK 10) irgendwas zu beachten od. sind das Standard E-Types.
Hat jemand die Teilenr. vom passenden XT u./o. SLX parat?

Danke,
Bernd


----------



## gremlino (21. Mai 2012)

Basti1986 schrieb:


> So nun auch ein Update von mir! Für die die es interessiert die Sattelstütze wird auch noch getauscht gegen eine Specialized Command Post in Schwarz Silber dann passt es farblich wieder ;-))
> 
> Hier eine kleine Partsliste:
> 
> ...



Was sind denn das für Scheiben? Hab als 0,1tonner auch die 2011er Code dran, aber mit den Originalscheiben....
Ist die Sattelstütze bewusst falsch herum?


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2012)

da Ding is leider sowas von pott hässlich.

und was sich mir nicht erschliesst...
da baut man ne XTR Kurbel an einen echt teuren Rahmen
und als Reifen gibts dann diese low cost Radiergummies.
war kein Geld mehr für echte Fatal Berts da?


----------



## Basti1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Das sind Alligator Windcutter! Und ja da so die Zugverlegung meines Erachtens nach besser passt und der Schelle des
sattelrohres nicht in den Weg kommt! Kommt aber eh noch ne andere ran!

@ "der-Gute" da gibt's ja zum Glück unterschiedliche Geschmäcker! Was haste denn gegen die Reifen also ich find die haben guten Gripp und hab Sie daher gleich noch mal
In 2.4 hier liegen hehe


----------



## der-gute (21. Mai 2012)

naja...dann fahr damit.

dagegen kann und darf man nix sagen.
jeder darf das selbst für sich entscheiden...

aber so eine minderwertige Gummimischung würde ich nicht nehmen.
wobei mir der Fatal Bert mit der guten Gummimischung auch nicht ans Rad kommen würde


----------



## Lhafty (21. Mai 2012)

Ist doch erfrischend. Jedenfalls tausendmal besser als die gähnlangweilige everybodies darling weiß mit silber Nummer. Lob auch für die schwarze Wippe und das Weglassen der Plakatierung.

Und zur Reifenwahl sollte man sich einfach geschlossen halten, da hat jeder andere Präferenzen.


----------



## mi.ro (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,
Gesetzt den Fall, das Radl wird artgerecht auf entsprechenden Trails ausgefÃ¼hrt sollte man den Lenker nochmals Ã¼berdenken. Dem wÃ¼rd ich nicht mit meinen 74kg vertrauen! FÃ¼r 49â¬ kÃ¶nnen keine HighEnd Fasern verbaut worden sein und somit ist auch die Sicherheit dieses 130g Lenkers erst recht fÃ¼r 110kg Fahrergewicht hÃ¶chst fragwÃ¼rdig.
Und jeder kann sich ausmalen wie der Fahrer nach dem Lenkerbruch aussieht. Da wÃ¼rd ich keine Experimente machen. 
Ansonsten: Sehr aufdringliche Zusammenstellung! Wer es mag?!
GruÃ Miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Mai 2012)

So genau hab ich gar nicht geschaut, habs gesehen und gefiehl mir.
"Teure" Teile wie XTR Kurbel, Cobalt LRS, Dropper post und dann erscheint es, als wurde an anderen Teilen geknausert.


----------



## Basti1986 (22. Mai 2012)

Mhh mit den Reifen bin ich noch recht zufrieden aber bin auch noch am
Lernen 

Ja mit dem Lenker hatte ich auch schon so meine Bedenken! Sollte ich da eher auf Syntace umsteigen oder was meint ihr ist da stabiler für mein Kampfgewicht?

Knausern tu ich selten und beim Lenker hab ich da einfach nicht drauf geachtet!

Danke schon mal
Grüße
Basti


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2012)

Jeder Jeck is anders!

Ich hab mit nem Kumpel neulich ein 601 aufgebaut, der hat auch tune/CX-Ray/Flow-LR mit Big Betty Performance (jeweils >1,1 kg!) und Aldischläuchen verbaut. Argument: ich geb für Verschleißteile kein Geld aus!
Muss man nicht nachmachen, aber wir leben in nem freien Land (außerdem ist so sein 601 ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze schwerer als mein 901 mit )

Die LR von den Cranken Brüdern find ich eigentlich ziemlich ätzend, aber an dem Rad gefallen sie mir. Ich find, das hat was.

Und zur Reifenwahl: am WE wurde mir im Harz auch gesagt, dass die Kombi Fat Albert Front TC/1,5 bar/901/Flow/Bikepark unfahrbar sei. Ein Plattfuß, ansonsten alles gut.
Genauso, wie ich ne 1600 Hm-Tour mit diesem Rad mit MuddyMary GG vorne gefahren hab: anstrengend, aber der Hintern hat mehr wehgetan als die Beine. Und bergab auf feuchten Wurzeln und Steinen war ich über diesen für Touren angeblich unfahrbaren Reifen froh.


----------



## walter021 (22. Mai 2012)

@basti:
mich würde interessieren, wie zufrieden du mit der steifigkeit der laufräder bei deinem gewicht bist?
optisch gefallen mir ja solch ausgefallene LR, im forum werden dann aber oft die steifigkeiten bemängelt


@supasini:
vorne sollte der GG aber kaum bemerkbar sein vom rollwiederstand her, oder?
als ich damals vorne von rocket ron 2,4" auf baron 2,3 umgestiegen bin, hab ich keinen unterschied gemerkt. jetzt probier ich vorne mal den baron 2,5er und hab noch hoffnung, dass es nicht so krass wird wie mir prophezeit wurde


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2012)

bei Aldi gibt's SV Schläuche? Muss ich mir auch mal holen 

@unfahrbare Reifen
weniger glauben, was im IBC steht... dann kommt man auch mit Supertacky hinten den Berg hoch und mit ohne Kaugummireifen vorne den Berg runter


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Genauso, wie ich ne 1600 Hm-Tour mit diesem Rad mit MuddyMary GG vorne gefahren
> hab: anstrengend, aber der Hintern hat mehr wehgetan als die Beine. Und bergab auf feuchten Wurzeln und Steinen
> war ich über diesen *für Touren angeblich unfahrbaren Reifen* froh.


ja schei$e!! haettest das nicht eher sagen koennen? und ich depp fahr seit ewig mit den 
mm touren. na egal, wird eh zeit fuer den baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Mai 2012)

Basti1986 schrieb:


> Mhh mit den Reifen bin ich noch recht zufrieden aber bin auch noch am
> Lernen



wichtig ist sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen, es muss auch zum persönlichen Fahrprofil passen. Hier gilt es die eigenen Prioritäten wahrzunehmen und nicht irgendeiner Forumsmeinung zu folgen.
Mit einem super weichen und schweren Monsterreifen macht man sich in der Ebene und auf vorwiegend festen glatten Untergründen das Leben unnötig schwer (sieht natürlich an der Eisdiele fetter aus.... ) insbesondere wenn man dann auf dem Trail auch nicht entsprechende Strecken fährt.
Ich pers. mag den FA Trailstar vorne recht gerne (hab ich in 2.4 und 2.25), der 2.3 Baron BC ist hier und da noch mal etwas "besser", zickt aber bei tubeless enorm rum. Hinten reicht mir der FA als pacestar aus, aber auch ein Conti Mountainking II Protection ist da nicht verkehrt.
Die jeweiligen Unterschiede empfinde ich als Nuancen und als Möglichkeit den Reifen für sein Einsatzgebiet zu finden



Basti1986 schrieb:


> Ja mit dem Lenker hatte ich auch schon so meine Bedenken! Sollte ich da eher auf Syntace umsteigen oder was meint ihr ist da stabiler für mein Kampfgewicht?


schau dir mal den Sixpack Millenium 785 (mm) an. Mit dem bin ich auf meinem anderen Bike was Kröpfung & Rise angeht mehr zufrieden als mit dem Syntace Vektor Carbon 740mm auf dem 301. 
Aber Lenkerbreiten und  Vorbaulänge sind (fast) auch so ein heiliger Gral wie die Reifenfrage 


und weil das hier ja ne Galerie ist...... ein Bild dazu 



btw. der NN hinten ist mittlerweile einem Conti MKII Protektion gewichen


----------



## Basti1986 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das ich so weit sehr zufrieden bin mit den Laufrädern bin aber bin die auch noch nicht all zu viel gefahren nur ca. 500km gemischt teils trails und waldautobahn!

Aber so eins zwei Sprünge und höhere Steine waren dabei und bislang noch keine Probleme!

Ja das mit der achwergängigkeit habe ich auch bemerkt aber ich finde der Grip bergab ist gut!
Wenn die fertig sind hab ich se noch mal in 2.4 da und vielleicht probiere ich mal den Conti Mountain King aus! Aber erst mal den fertig schrupppen hehe


----------



## Basti1986 (22. Mai 2012)

Was meint Ihr wäre ein Crankbrother Carbonlenker besser? Habe da zufällig noch einen rum fliegen!

Oder würdet Ihr generell von Carbon abraten bei meinem Gewicht?


----------



## Pittus (22. Mai 2012)

Nein, natürlich kannst du auch einen Carbon Lenker fahren. Ich würde nur nicht Superleichtes aus dem CC Bereich nehmen, schon gar nicht wenn man gerade erst anfängt. Sobald man etwas mutiger wird, wirft man schon mal das Radel weg (zumal wenn man auf einer Wippe steht und quatscht(Insiderwitz))
Schon aus diesen Grund würde ich Vorbau und Lenker überdenken, es muss nicht Syntace darauf stehen, mir persönlich gibt es aber Sicherheit.

Pitt   der mit dem schwarzen Heckteil


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> bei Aldi gibt's SV Schläuche? Muss ich mir auch mal holen



leider nein, das sind AV - die Flow wurde schlicht aufgebohrt. 



Pittus schrieb:


> (zumal wenn man auf einer Wippe steht und quatscht(Insiderwitz))
> :



aber immer noch eher ne Heldenaktion als einfach mit dem dicken Rad auf'm Forstweg im Matsch wegzurutschen und jetzt alles grün und blau zu haben, weil man im Alter nicht mehr beweglich genug für einen vernünftigen Sturz ist  kann ich noch nicht mal mit angeben!


----------



## scylla (22. Mai 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> leider nein, das sind AV - die Flow wurde schlicht aufgebohrt.



in deinem keller? und du hast nicht interveniert und den bohrer weggesperrt? die arme flow! 
ich hätt einfach ein tubelessventil genommen und ein bisschen latexmilch, dann verschleißt auch kein schlauch.


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2012)

ich bohr keine felgen auf, ich fahre nur SV...


----------



## Pittus (22. Mai 2012)

[OT]
Sche..ss Heldentat.
Wenn du mein linkes Heckteil siehst, fragst'e dich welchem afrikanischen Stamm ich angehöre
Dir aber auch schnelle Heilung 

Pitt  [OT]

Ja ich weiß, hier ist 'ne Galerie.


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2012)

Diese Bilder will aber niemand sehen


----------



## botti (22. Mai 2012)

gremlino schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Scheiben? Hab als 0,1tonner auch die 2011er Code dran, aber mit den Originalscheiben....
> Ist die Sattelstütze bewusst falsch herum?



Das Rad sieht gut aus 

LG
Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Mai 2012)

So dann will ich auch mal! 







Wird wenn der neue LRS da ist, mit einer FOX Talas 140 mm FIT Teralogic  geupdatet! 
Und die roten Schrauben verschwinden auch 

Bilder folgen


----------



## botti (22. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso habt Ihr  bei den neuen Rahmen immer die alte XTR montiert?

LG

Botti


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Mai 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Wieso habt Ihr  bei den neuen Rahmen immer die alte XTR montiert?
> 
> LG
> 
> Botti




Weil ich die schöner als die neue finde! Und ausserdem hatte ich die noch im Keller liegen 

Gruß


----------



## Whitey (22. Mai 2012)

Mach mal bitte ein close-up Deiner Kurbel ! *lecker*


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. Mai 2012)

Whitey schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte ein close-up Deiner Kurbel ! *lecker*



Schau mal in meinem Profil, ist auch das original Bild drin! Müsste man gut erkennen können!


----------



## botti (22. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weil ich die schöner als die neue finde! Und ausserdem hatte ich die noch im Keller liegen
> 
> Gruß



Stimmt, mir gefällt sie auch besser. Habe sie auch dran

LG
Botti


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Weil ich die schöner als die neue finde!
> 
> Gruß



So isses, aber um Welten

G.


----------



## mi.ro (22. Mai 2012)

Basti1986 schrieb:


> Mhh mit den Reifen bin ich noch recht zufrieden aber bin auch noch am
> Lernen
> 
> Ja mit dem Lenker hatte ich auch schon so meine Bedenken! Sollte ich da eher auf Syntace umsteigen oder was meint ihr ist da stabiler für mein Kampfgewicht?
> ...



Schau mal hier: 
http://www.syntace.de/fileserver/syntace/FILES/syntace_vr_3_testmachine_10_mb_130.wmv

Als Antwort auf Deine Frage nach nem Vector Carbon. Der schafft diesen Test und hat danach noch die volle Festigkeit.  
Gruß Miro


----------



## echtorg (23. Mai 2012)

hallo

leider nur indoor aber ab jetzt mit 40mm megaforce2 und vector carbon 740mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (23. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin immer noch neidisch


----------



## icube (25. Mai 2012)

Hier mal wieder meins, jetz mit nem kleinen Farbklecks links und rechts und etwas poliert  






sorry für die miese Quali! Irgwie bekomme ich keinen anständigen Fokuspunkt zustande bei den ganzen Reflexionen 

Gruß icube


----------



## _zieGe (25. Mai 2012)

Heute war Waschtag  meins mit ner kleinen Neuerung:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

Goil! Was ist das fuer ein Vorbau? Superforce/Megaforce? Laenge?


----------



## _zieGe (25. Mai 2012)

Megaforce2, 50mm und Lenker Vector Carbon 740mm


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

Danke Dir! Sehr schoenes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (25. Mai 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> leider nur indoor aber ab jetzt mit 40mm megaforce2 und vector carbon 740mm



Moin, wie hast n das liteville Zeichen so schön blau bekommen?
Bitte genaue Erklärung was für Material und wie ausgeführt!?
Gruß micha


----------



## echtorg (25. Mai 2012)

@nochi 

Einfach abgeklebt Und lackiert
Ist aber eine fummelige Arbeit 
LG 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2

Seitlich das V ist auch gemacht


----------



## botti (25. Mai 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch neidisch



Wie lange ist dein Vorbau?
LG
Botti


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Mai 2012)

Ich schaetze mal definitiv 120. Mal sehen ob ich richtig liege.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (26. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus! 


_zieGe schrieb:


> Heute war Waschtag  meins mit ner kleinen Neuerung:


----------



## michi3 (26. Mai 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins, jetz mit nem kleinen Farbklecks links und rechts und etwas poliert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wunderschönes Rad


----------



## walter021 (26. Mai 2012)

coole gabel, icecube, bin ich auch mal gefahren. mir war sie dann aber leider von der länge her zu kurz für steile sachen, deshalb nun im bikemarkt.

hast du das "301" an der wippe mit edding angemalt?


----------



## icube (26. Mai 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> coole gabel, icecube, bin ich auch mal gefahren. mir war sie dann aber leider von der länge her zu kurz für steile sachen, deshalb nun im bikemarkt.
> 
> hast du das "301" an der wippe mit edding angemalt?



icube nicht icecube 

ja die Gabel ist echt super, sie braucht hald generell etwas mehr Druck um nicht wegzusacken. achja das is eine EXM 150 du hattest glaub ich eine 140er XMC oder?  

Nein ich habs grob abgeklebt und dann mit nem Lackstift von nem Autohersteller aus dem schönen Niederbayern lackiert. 
Hat super funktioniert und der Rahmen sieht nicht mehr so nackt aus! 

Gruß icube


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Mai 2012)

icube schrieb:


> icube nicht icecube
> 
> ja die Gabel ist echt super, sie braucht hald generell etwas mehr Druck um nicht wegzusacken.
> 
> ...


 
So gehoert sich das! BMW Lack auf einem Liteville!


----------



## icube (26. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> So gehoert sich das! BMW Lack auf einem Liteville!



Carbonschwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbdriver01 (26. Mai 2012)




----------



## Kittie (27. Mai 2012)

Erst mal Sorry für die schlechten Bilder. So ne doofe Handy-Cam kann einfach nicht mehr - meine jedenfalls  
Heute mal im Vor-Harz (sehr Südlich) unterwegs gewesen. Sehr net muss ich schon sagen. Auch wenn es mein erstes "Hochwertiges" Bike ist und ich mich immer gegen diesen mehr, mehr und noch mehr Trend gewehrt habe - das Teil ist Geil! Einzig das Setup ist als "Stahlradfahrer" die Hölle.


----------



## one.nomad (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich dazu komme, mal ein Photo von der finalen Version zu machen, wird es nachgereicht. So muß erstmal das Bild "Es ist abholbereit" vom Radladen mit (weil gerade kein andere da war) viel zu langem Vorbau herhalten . Und ja, es ist weiß. Und nein, es liegt nicht am Trend, sondern dass ich es einfach hübsch fand.





Aktuelles Setup ist mit 90mm Vorbau, und das langt mir gerade super zu. Mal sehen, ob ich noch auf eine kürzen umschwenke. Insgesamt ist es eine feine Sache. Nach Jahren mit irgendwie nicht so performanten Hinterbauten (ob nun falsches Setup oder einfach schlechte Konstruktion das Problem sind, will ich mal nicht beurteilen) das erste Rad mit dem man der Art schnell und unbeschwert über Wurzel und verblockte Steinpassagen schroten kann, dass einem fast schon Angst und Bange wird. Auf alle Fälle hat sich über die ersten Runden ein fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht gebrannt.


----------



## deathmetal (27. Mai 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Was wiegt das gute Stück in dem Setup?


----------



## one.nomad (27. Mai 2012)

So wie es im Bild steht (also ohne Pedale mit langem Vorbau) 13,4 kg

Wenn man von 170g für Pulvern ausgeht, find ich das noch ok.
Die Lyrik wiegt ja auch ihre 2,1kg und die Rubber Queens sind nicht die leichtesten, ist zwar nicht die UST Version mit 1.1kg sonder "nur" die 2.4 Apex mit 910g (wobei ich die verbauten Reifen nicht ausgewogen habe und die RQ ja eher zum Über- als zum Untergewicht neigt). Die P6 ist auch noch ungekürzt, also da auch noch ein paar Gramm. Und der Sattel ist auch verbesserungsfähig was das Gewicht angeht, aber darum ging's mir nicht vorrangig.

Das Teil fährt super Bergauf und noch viel besser -ab und ich bin glücklich (bis jetzt  )


----------



## lexle (27. Mai 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> So wie es im Bild steht (also ohne Pedale mit langem Vorbau) 13,4 kg
> 
> Wenn man von 170g für Pulvern ausgeht, find ich das noch ok.
> Die Lyrik wiegt ja auch ihre 2,1kg und die Rubber Queens sind nicht die leichtesten, ist zwar nicht die UST Version mit 1.1kg sonder "nur" die 2.4 Apex mit 910g (wobei ich die verbauten Reifen nicht ausgewogen habe und die RQ ja eher zum Über- als zum Untergewicht neigt). Die P6 ist auch noch ungekürzt, also da auch noch ein paar Gramm. Und der Sattel ist auch verbesserungsfähig was das Gewicht angeht, aber darum ging's mir nicht vorrangig.
> ...



Wie groß bist du?


----------



## deathmetal (27. Mai 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> So wie es im Bild steht (also ohne Pedale mit langem Vorbau) 13,4 kg
> 
> Wenn man von 170g für Pulvern ausgeht, find ich das noch ok.
> Die Lyrik wiegt ja auch ihre 2,1kg und die Rubber Queens sind nicht die leichtesten, ist zwar nicht die UST Version mit 1.1kg sonder "nur" die 2.4 Apex mit 910g (wobei ich die verbauten Reifen nicht ausgewogen habe und die RQ ja eher zum Über- als zum Untergewicht neigt). Die P6 ist auch noch ungekürzt, also da auch noch ein paar Gramm. Und der Sattel ist auch verbesserungsfähig was das Gewicht angeht, aber darum ging's mir nicht vorrangig.
> ...



das glaub ich, das es gut bergab geht  
mit kürzerem vorbau noch besser. 

dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt


----------



## one.nomad (27. Mai 2012)

lexle schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?


Ich bin 1,79m groß mit 85 SL und ich habe sehr lange überlegt ob M oder L. Hatte ein Mk8 in M als Testrad mit 100er VB und war arg am überlegen, da mir das nicht sehr lang vorkam. Aber nachdem ich auf dem Mk10 in M jetzt einige Kilometer weg habe passt das meiner Meinung nach super.


----------



## icube (27. Mai 2012)

sieht super aus! 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlson (28. Mai 2012)

So hier mein aktueller Aufbau.


----------



## mi.ro (28. Mai 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> So hier mein aktueller Aufbau.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 231233Anhang anzeigen 231234



Tschuldige, aber man erkennt garnix!!

Miro


----------



## Airhaenz (28. Mai 2012)

Bevor hier irgendwer denkt ich bin nur am labern..I proudly present my first LV:






301 MK10 - S - 160mm 14,1 kg


----------



## Pägger (29. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich mein Radl auch mal zeigen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2012)

Pägger schrieb:


> Dann will ich mein Radl auch mal zeigen.


 
Sehr schoen!!!!

Darf ich bitte nach:
+ Federgabelmodell 
+ Federweg
+ Vorbaulaenge 
+ Deine Groesse
+ Schrittlaenge
fragen?


----------



## Pägger (29. Mai 2012)

Mercy 
Hab ne Fox 32 Talas RLC mit 120/150mm vorn und hinten noch die 160er Hebel, moechte aber noch auf 140er Hebel und wahrscheinlich auch auf eine Float 140 wechseln.
75mm Vorbau, SL 87cm bei 187cm Koerpergroesse. Der Rahmen ist XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpson90 (29. Mai 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


kleines Update:
 - neuer Sattel Fitzik Thundra 2

 - Kefü fehlt noch. würdet ihr die Syntace empfehlen oder gibt es bessere Lösungen eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## karlson (29. Mai 2012)

Hier mein aktueller Aufbau (Jetzt die Bilder etwas größer  ;-))


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Mai 2012)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> - Kefü fehlt noch. würdet ihr die Syntace empfehlen oder gibt es bessere Lösungen eurer Meinung nach?



die SCS macht was sie soll und funktioniert (bei mir) problemlos und da die Montagepunkte dran sind....
am anderen Bike  (Non-LV ) habe ich jetzt die Bionicon montiert, die funktioniert ähnlich gut

fürs 301 ab MK8 würde ich die SCS II allen anderen Lösungen vorziehen, insbesondere wenn es mit 2 oder 3 KB vorne tourentauglich bleiben soll und man eine Kefü tatsächlich braucht


----------



## cubabluete (29. Mai 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> Hier mein aktueller Aufbau (Jetzt die Bilder etwas größer  ;-))


 
Raw-Rahmen und weiße Gabel find ich persönlich sehr schön.
Mit deiner Zugführung beim Sattel musst noch was machen. Das sieht aus als ob es beim einfedern am Reifen schleifen könnte.


----------



## Whitey (29. Mai 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die SCS macht was sie soll und funktioniert (bei mir) problemlos und da die Montagepunkte dran sind....
> am anderen Bike  (Non-LV ) habe ich jetzt die Bionicon montiert, die funktioniert ähnlich gut
> 
> fürs 301 ab MK8 würde ich die SCS II allen anderen Lösungen vorziehen, insbesondere wenn es mit 2 oder 3 KB vorne tourentauglich bleiben soll und man eine Kefü tatsächlich braucht



XTR Trail Schaltwerk und gut ist. Brauchst keine Kefü mehr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Mai 2012)

Whitey schrieb:


> XTR Trail Schaltwerk und gut ist. Brauchst keine Kefü mehr.


das passt nicht zu meinen X0 Shiftern


----------



## karlson (29. Mai 2012)

Erst mal Danke für den Kommentar 
Mit der Zugführung gebe ich Dir recht. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen oder auf eine Stütze wechseln die im nicht beweglichen Teil angesteuert wird (z.B. Kind Shock LEV). 



cubabluete schrieb:


> Raw-Rahmen und weiße Gabel find ich persönlich sehr schön.
> Mit deiner Zugführung beim Sattel musst noch was machen. Das sieht aus als ob es beim einfedern am Reifen schleifen könnte.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2012)

Pägger schrieb:


> Mercy
> Hab ne Fox 32 Talas RLC mit 120/150mm vorn und hinten noch die 160er Hebel, moechte aber noch auf 140er Hebel und wahrscheinlich auch auf eine Float 140 wechseln.
> 75mm Vorbau, SL 87cm bei 187cm Koerpergroesse. Der Rahmen ist XL.



Vielen Dank!
Noch viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## Pägger (29. Mai 2012)

Danke, den werd ich haben. Das Ding geht super voran


----------



## AleXR6 (29. Mai 2012)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> Kefü fehlt noch. würdet ihr die Syntace empfehlen oder gibt es bessere Lösungen eurer Meinung nach?


Funktioniert schon gut, ist aber ein teueres Vergnügen. Kostet reichlich, verschleisst schnell und scheint (mein Eindruck) den Verschleiss von Kettenblättern und Kette zu fördern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (29. Mai 2012)

AleXR6 schrieb:


> Funktioniert schon gut, ist aber ein teueres Vergnügen. Kostet reichlich, verschleisst schnell und scheint (mein Eindruck) den Verschleiss von Kettenblättern und Kette zu fördern.



So sehe ich es auch. Ich werde auf ein XT Shadow+ warten oder mal das neue SLX ausprobieren.
@L&S trotzdem vielen Dank für den Entwicklungsaufwand für die SCS


----------



## botti (29. Mai 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schoen!!!!
> 
> Darf ich bitte nach:
> + Federgabelmodell
> ...



Super,
was sind das für Laufräder?

LG
Botti


----------



## botti (29. Mai 2012)

Pägger schrieb:


> Dann will ich mein Radl auch mal zeigen.



Super !!
was sind das für Laufräder?
LG
Botti


----------



## Gehhilfe (29. Mai 2012)

20mm Federweg hätten in der Gegend aber auch gereicht... 
Da wohnt ja einer noch "bescheidener" wie ich...


----------



## Pägger (29. Mai 2012)

Das sind Hope pro 2 evo Naben mit DT Swiss XR400 Felgen. Wie Gehhilfe schon richtig erkannt hat, die Gegend hier ist sehr bescheiden und daher ist der Laufradsatz auch ausreichend. Für richtige "Spielplätze" bekommt das Rad noch nen breiteren Laufradsatz.


----------



## stecklenburg (30. Mai 2012)

Dann will ich meins auch mal zeigen,hab es vorhin geputzt...


----------



## supasini (30. Mai 2012)

eigentlich ein schönes Rad - aber warum hast du keinen richtigen Lenker dran?!


----------



## reitera (30. Mai 2012)

Sehr schönes Rad, bis auf den XC Lenker in Verbindung mit der 36er. Cool, dass es nicht nur BOS nicht schafft beide Standrohre gleich farbig zu anodisieren.


----------



## stecklenburg (30. Mai 2012)

Danke fürs positive Feedback...fahre den Lenker gern, finde ihn recht bequem.Habe schon über einen anderen Lenker nachgedacht, bin bloß unschlüssig welcher.!?Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Empfehlung für mich,fahre aber nicht mehr wie 68cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlson (30. Mai 2012)

Schönes Rad . Wie bist Du mit der Hope-Bremse zufrieden ?


----------



## Haentz (30. Mai 2012)

Mach dir doch keine Gedanken darüber, was irgendwelche anderen Leute meinen, was an das Rad muss, wenn Du gerne so fährst


----------



## stecklenburg (30. Mai 2012)

Der lenker ist ja wirklich noch nicht die endgültige Lösung..mal schauen.


----------



## cubabluete (30. Mai 2012)

stecklenburg schrieb:


> Der lenker ist ja wirklich noch nicht die endgültige Lösung..mal schauen.


 
Vector Carbon 68er oder wahrscheinlich die besser Lösung wäre kürzerer Vorbau und Vector Carbon 74.


----------



## stecklenburg (30. Mai 2012)

45mm Vorbau ist schon geordert..bzw noch nicht montiert.


----------



## akino94 (30. Mai 2012)

In memoriam. Wenn ich das so anschaue, würd ich mein Mk8 glaube ich sofort dafür eintauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (30. Mai 2012)

stecklenburg schrieb:


> 45mm Vorbau ist schon geordert..bzw noch nicht montiert.


 
Dann spricht nix gegen den 74er Lenker, somit würdest ungefähr wieder auf die gleich Länge (bzw. Oberkörperposition) kommen. Kannst ja mal versuchen mit dem kurzen Vorbau und deinem Lenker jeweils links und rechts eine halbe Hand rausgreifen und schauen wie es sich anfühlt.


----------



## .t1mo (30. Mai 2012)

akino94 schrieb:


> In memoriam. Wenn ich das so anschaue, würd ich mein Mk8 glaube ich sofort dafür eintauschen.



oldie but goldie... Usingen bei Grävenwiesbach?


----------



## akino94 (30. Mai 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> oldie but goldie... Usingen bei Grävenwiesbach?



Wenn du es so genau wissen willst, Wilhelmsdorf bei Grävenwiesbach.


----------



## .t1mo (30. Mai 2012)

Wohne direkt übern Berg in die Wetzlarer Richtung


----------



## Daywalker69 (30. Mai 2012)

Mk8, L
150/140mm
VB 90


----------



## tobone (30. Mai 2012)

Daywalker69 schrieb:


> Mk8



Hübsch.
Körpergröße? Vorbau?


----------



## stecklenburg (31. Mai 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Dann spricht nix gegen den 74er Lenker, somit würdest ungefähr wieder auf die gleich Länge (bzw. Oberkörperposition) kommen. Kannst ja mal versuchen mit dem kurzen Vorbau und deinem Lenker jeweils links und rechts eine halbe Hand rausgreifen und schauen wie es sich anfühlt.



Ja das ist ne gute Idee werde ich mal ausprobieren...


----------



## rmvertex (31. Mai 2012)

Endlich ist es soweit, nach einer Tragzeit von nur 4 Wochen hat sich Nachwuchs im Hause MK8 eingestellt .
Meine Freundin und ich haben uns riesig gefreut .
Der Kleine( Größe S, 140mm, 12600gr.) hat gute Gene vererbt bekommen und ist wohl auf.
Vorderbaulänge und Winkel müssen sich noch mit der Zeit ausbilden, ansonsten ist Alles dran was so ein kleines MK8 zu heranwachsen braucht.


----------



## MarkusL (31. Mai 2012)

rmvertex schrieb:


> Der Kleine( Größe S, 140mm, 12600gr.)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mutter und Kind wohlauf sozusagen...
Wie groß ist denn deine Freundin, bzw. welche SL hat sie?
Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel?


----------



## rmvertex (31. Mai 2012)

Meine Freundin ist 169cm groß, Schrittlänge?.
Die Gabel hat 150mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (1. Juni 2012)

Hier mein alter Fotobeweis





Und gleich mein neues Update


----------



## Shughart (1. Juni 2012)

Mozart-only schrieb:


>



wo hast du den weißen pm adapter her? suche auch nach einem da meine neue gabel und bremszange weiß sind...oder hast du nen schwarzen genommen und selber lackiert?


----------



## Mozart-only (1. Juni 2012)

jepp... mit lackieren lassen


----------



## dre (1. Juni 2012)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Hier mein alter Fotobeweis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine Teileliste würde mich interessieren, und ein Foto von der anderen Seite.


----------



## Mozart-only (1. Juni 2012)

Wo bleibt dein Vertrauen





Teileliste noch ohne Update Fox 36 +300g


----------



## Wobbi (1. Juni 2012)

sag mir mal lieber, wie du die racesport dicht bekommen hast? bei meinem tourensatz mk 2.4 rs habe ich nach einigen wenigen tagen entnervt aufgegeben und auf die pro-variante umgerüstet.

gerne auch per pn!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Juni 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> sag mir mal lieber, wie du die racesport dicht bekommen hast? bei meinem tourensatz mk 2.4 rs habe ich nach einigen wenigen tagen entnervt aufgegeben und auf die pro-variante umgerüstet.
> 
> gerne auch per pn!



Da ich aus der Leichtbau-Ecke komme, kann ich Dir das auch beantworten, denn ich habe schon Speed Kings und X-Kings dicht bekommen.
*Ewige Geduld!*
Die schlimmsten waren die Speed Kings, mit grad mal 390g.
3 Wochen!!!! lang habe ich die schei55dinger jeden morgen aufgepumpt und geschuettelt und dann auf die Seite (Eimer) gelegt und abends wieder vorm schlafengehen.
Nach 1 Woche milch nachgekippt und wieder so weiter.
Die Seitenwand ist so microporoes, dass da immer Luft rauskommt.
Dauert ewig bis das Dicht und/oder getrocknet ist.










<---ich hatte einfach nen Plastikeimer


----------



## Dr.BONES (1. Juni 2012)

Hey Liteviller,

reihe mich hier mal kurz ein, für die meisten wohl zu bunt 






Habs leider nur kurz antesten können da irgendwie gerade jetzt immer was dazwischen kommen muss, um es richtig auszufahren!

Grüße


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Juni 2012)

Schaut doch supi aus! Wie lang isn der Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (1. Juni 2012)

Der hat 40mm, fühl mich recht wohl damit (180/87)

edit: normalerweise würd ich das 42er Blatt noch gegen nen Bash tauschen. 
Allerdings kommt´s bei mir immer drauf an ob es eher technischer oder tourenlastiger wird, insofern muss ich hin und wieder den Bash runter nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## _zieGe (1. Juni 2012)

@white necked
ist das eine 150er oder 160er Gabel?


----------



## Dr.BONES (1. Juni 2012)

_zieGe schrieb:


> @white necked
> ist das eine 150er oder 160er Gabel?



Ist ne 36 / 160


----------



## _zieGe (1. Juni 2012)

white necked schrieb:


> Ist ne 36 / 160



jetzt wo du's sagst kann ich's auch erkennen


----------



## Wobbi (1. Juni 2012)

@dogdaysunrise

nach den wenigen tagen war meine geduld vollkommen erschöpft und ich nahe dran eine ghetto-tonne zu befeuern!^^


----------



## gremlino (1. Juni 2012)

white necked schrieb:


> Hey Liteviller,
> 
> reihe mich hier mal kurz ein, für die meisten wohl zu bunt
> 
> ...



hehe, der braun gebrannte Bruder von meinem  (meines jetzt übrigens auch mir Vario-Stütze)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (1. Juni 2012)

@white necked: schönes bike, Farbe hat was, passt zu schwarz und Kashima...


----------



## Dr.BONES (1. Juni 2012)

> hehe, der braun gebrannte Bruder von meinem



stimmt 

jetzt sollte nur noch das Wetter am WE mitspielen aber wie heisst´s so schön, gibt ja nur schlechte Kleidung und kein schlechtes Wetter !

Grüße


----------



## dre (2. Juni 2012)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> Wo bleibt dein Vertrauen
> ...



Vertrauen ist schon vorhanden. Ich suche halt hier und da noch nach Ideen um meinen Bock auf < 12 Kg zu bekommen, aber mit einem L Rahmen (140mm), fettem Albert und Talas wird´s nicht ganz so "leicht".


----------



## Mozart-only (2. Juni 2012)

Bin auch schon wieder auf 12,5 habe heute vorne den Ardent aufgezogen!!
und wie du auf der teileliste siehst habe ich sehr leichte Laufräder die auch wirklich nicht für´s Grobe gedacht sind. Habe mich jetzt mal für die FOX 36 entschieden weil diese deutlich steifer ist und sie nicht so wegsackt wie RS Revelation. Interessant wird dann auf alle Fälle die FOX 34.

Ist eine echte Herausforderung unter 12kg bei L 

@ Wobbi
Ich denke das war bei mir eher Glück, meine XKing sind auch nicht die leichtesten daher vileicht etwas einfacher.
Vorne sofort beim ersten mal dicht, beim hinteren habe ich etwas länger gebraucht und war dann erst am zweiten Tag mit nachpumpen erfolgreich


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juni 2012)

white necked schrieb:


> Hey Liteviller,
> 
> reihe mich hier mal kurz ein, für die meisten wohl zu bunt
> Grüße



Überhaupt nicht, sieht richtig gut aus und in jedem Fall ein herausstechendes Bike in dem sonst üblichen farblichen Einheitsbrei


----------



## Pittus (2. Juni 2012)

@ white necked

Sehr schön, gefällt 

Pitt


----------



## nochi (2. Juni 2012)

mut zur farbe sag ich nur .. wär nicht ganz meine farbe .. aber wenigstens nicht alles schwarz wie die meisten ..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juni 2012)

aktueller Stand, jetzt mit MKII 2.2 hinten (der ist gar nicht mal schlecht )


----------



## mi.ro (3. Juni 2012)

Genau!! Schei.. auf Farbe. So sieht man sich sein Radl nicht satt! Voll mein Geschmack! Schwarz ist sowieso meine "Lieblingsfarbe".  


Gruß Miro


----------



## botti (3. Juni 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aktueller Stand, jetzt mit MKII 2.2 hinten (der ist gar nicht mal schlecht )



Einfach ein schönes Radel 

LG
Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (3. Juni 2012)

bezüglich dichtmilch bei contis:

fahre vorne den baron 2.3, den ich schnell dicht bekommen hab und auch dicht bleibt aber hinten der x-king ist der größte sch....
ist er mal im ruhzustand dicht, dann kann man sich sicher sein, dass er beim nächsten trail wieder aufgeht


----------



## mi.ro (3. Juni 2012)

Mein Beitrag zu "Black is beautiful"!!












Ausstattung 301: MK10 160mm, Fox Talas 180mm, Shaltung XTR, Bremse Formular "The one", Sattelstütze Eigenbau, Vector 800mm Alu, Mega Force, Laufräder Eigenbau, Number 9 Custom, 13.4 kg inc. Pedale. 

Miro


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> bezüglich dichtmilch bei contis:
> 
> fahre vorne den baron 2.3, den ich schnell dicht bekommen hab und auch dicht bleibt aber hinten der x-king ist der größte sch....
> ist er mal im ruhzustand dicht, dann kann man sich sicher sein, dass er beim nächsten trail wieder aufgeht



Ich hatte bei dem MKII 2,35 tubeless ready auch erst Probleme. 
Nachdem Du die Milch eingefüllt hast, wieviel bar jagst Du dann in den Reifen?
Ich habe normal 2-2,5 bar draufgepumpt und bin direkt einige 100m gefahren, damit sich die Milch gut verteilen kann. 
Der Reifen war dann nach kurzer Zeit komplett dicht und ich hatte bis jetzt Ruhe. 
Vorher habe ich es nur mit reichlich Druck(ca. 4-5 bar) und ein wenig drehen versucht, die Dichtmilch wurde dann nur durch die Poren rausgedrückt. Das war ein Reinfall und hat mich Nerven gekostet.

Fahre jetzt seit letztem Winter schlauchlos und bisher keine Probleme mit Druckverlust oder Platten. Der Verschleiss ist gegenüber meinen vorher verwendeten Schwalbe Reifen echt gering und der Gripp super.


----------



## icube (3. Juni 2012)

doofe Frage. für was braucht man 2 fast identisch aufgebaute Bikes?

aber sonst beide toll  
schwarze Pedale würden dem 301 vll noch gut stehen. 

Gruß icube


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juni 2012)

@mi.ro: warum hast du dir 2 Bikes doch sehr ähnlich aufgebaut ?
mir wäre da der Unterschied zu gering


----------



## RMvolcano (3. Juni 2012)

@ icube   ganz klar: Eins mit Roten und eins mit grauen Griffen... Das muss doch auffallen...  HAHAHHAHHAaa


----------



## RMvolcano (3. Juni 2012)

@mi.ro
kannste mal kurz zusammenfassen in wiefern sich die Ro und one unterscheiden - nur kurz, ach und zwei hübsche Bikes!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. Juni 2012)

In dem Fall is Black really beautiful


----------



## biker-wug (3. Juni 2012)

@mi.ro: Schicke 301, gefällt mir super!! Selbstbaustütze klingt auch wieder mal interessant, was wiegt das Teil, gern auch per PN.
Selbstbaulaufräder klingt noch interessanter!! 

Aber warum die Aufbauten so nah beieinander, also vom Einsatzbereich her?

Ach ja, schick Dir im Lauf der nächsten Tage mal ein Detailbild von meinem Oberrohrschutz!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (3. Juni 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei dem MKII 2,35 tubeless ready auch erst Probleme.
> Nachdem Du die Milch eingefüllt hast, wieviel bar jagst Du dann in den Reifen?
> Ich habe normal 2-2,5 bar draufgepumpt und bin direkt einige 100m gefahren, damit sich die Milch gut verteilen kann.
> Der Reifen war dann nach kurzer Zeit komplett dicht und ich hatte bis jetzt Ruhe.
> ...


 
den MKII in 2,4 hab ich auch noch da, probier ich nächste woche. 

hab anfangs ~3bar eingefüllt zum schauen wo milch austritt. auf dem trail will ich aber nicht mehr als 1,5bar drin haben. da walkts den reifen halt ordentlich durch und die poren gehen wieder auf.

MKII 2,35" tubeless ready?
den finde ich nirgends, welchen meinst du?


----------



## mi.ro (3. Juni 2012)

Erst mal "The One" und "R0". Der Unterschied ist nicht so groß, dass ich eine "The One" für eine R0 wegbaue aber die R0 benötigt etwas weniger Handkraft und ist besser dosierbar. 

Warum zwei Bikes für ein ähnliches Einsatzgebiet? Mit was fährt meine Frau wenn ich das 601 fahre? Und wenn ich schon weiß, dass ich viel tragen muss und bei Touren mit viel HM nehm ich gerne das 301 (wenn  ich alleine unterwegs bin).

Zum selber Bauen: Schaut mal in http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555014&page=9

und in meine Fotos, dann kennt Ihr mein Hobby und meinen Beruf ein wenig.

Gruss Miro


----------



## Elmo66 (3. Juni 2012)

white necked schrieb:


> Hey Liteviller,
> 
> reihe mich hier mal kurz ein, für die meisten wohl zu bunt
> 
> Grüße



Hi, die Farbe sieht super aus. Hatte ich auch drüber nachgedacht

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> MKII 2,35" tubeless ready?
> den finde ich nirgends, welchen meinst du?



Mein Fehler, 2,4" ists...
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...al-Mountain-King-II-Protection-26::11557.html

Über 2,5 bar würde ich mit dem Luftdruck auch nicht gehen. Wie schon geschrieben, aufpumpen, LR einbauen und wenn möglich direkt ein Stück fahren.
Falls am nächsten Tag Luft fehlt über das Ventil noch ca. 40ml Dichtmilch nachfüllen, aufpumpen und fahren. So hat es zumindestens bei mir gut geklappt.

Gruß
M.


----------



## snakeu (3. Juni 2012)

t


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juni 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> t


sprich dich ruhig aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (3. Juni 2012)

sorry, will grad ein Bild einbetten. Grad nen Schnelltipp...


----------



## snakeu (3. Juni 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein schlichtes raw....


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2012)

ich bin mal so frei und mach's größer 
schickes Ding!





was ist das denn für eine Bremsscheibe vorne?


----------



## AllmountainSeb (3. Juni 2012)

Hey, eigentlich ganz nett. Ich denke, wenn du die weißen Parts gegen schwarze ersetzen würdest, sähe es noch besser aus.


----------



## bikebuster90 (3. Juni 2012)

das ist eine formula bremsscheibe 2-teilig


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2012)

liteville901 schrieb:


> das ist eine formula bremsscheibe 2-teilig



Weiß jemand, ob die Reibringbreite und die Scheibendicke davon zufällig gleich ist wie bei Shimano Scheiben?


----------



## snakeu (3. Juni 2012)

Ich meine die hat 1,7mm , also relativ dünn. Fläche war zumindest für meine Avid Xo kein Problem. Musste dafür aber am Sattel 1-2 mm wegfeilen....


----------



## paradox (4. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die Reibringbreite und die Scheibendicke davon zufällig gleich ist wie bei Shimano Scheiben?



tu dir den gefallen und fahre weiterhin deine shimano bremsscheiben. die formula dinger sind der reinste schrott, sind im neuzustand verbogen und beim schief angucken windet sie sich wie ein kuhschwanz.


----------



## scylla (4. Juni 2012)

ups... danke, dann lieber nicht!


----------



## snakeu (4. Juni 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> tu dir den gefallen und fahre weiterhin deine shimano bremsscheiben. die formula dinger sind der reinste schrott, sind im neuzustand verbogen und beim schief angucken windet sie sich wie ein kuhschwanz.


 
Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch, zumindest hab ich das auch gelesen. Aber vielleicht bezieht sich das auf die älteren Generationen bzw die einteiligen. Das Ding ist sicher nicht so stabil wie ne Shimano Scheibe, aber sie ist absolut plan, sehr leicht (141gr / 203mm) und sehen m M. sehr schön aus. Bremsen tut se gut...Längere Praxiserfahrung fehlt allerdings noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. Juni 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein schlichtes raw....


 






Wow,sieht echt hammergeil aus  
Wie fährt sich der MK hinten im Vergleich zum "kleinen" RQ den du vorne hast?


----------



## paradox (4. Juni 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch, zumindest hab ich das auch gelesen. Aber vielleicht bezieht sich das auf die älteren Generationen bzw die einteiligen. Das Ding ist sicher nicht so stabil wie ne Shimano Scheibe, aber sie ist absolut plan, sehr leicht (141gr / 203mm) und sehen m M. sehr schön aus. Bremsen tut se gut...Längere Praxiserfahrung fehlt allerdings noch.



ich habe das glück in einem bike shop zu arbeiten und ja glaube mir, formula ist sowas von durch bei uns, wir haben genügend neubikes und die scheiben eiern wie sau, habe auch neue dirket von cosmic, das selbe trauerspiel,


----------



## snakeu (4. Juni 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> ich habe das glück in einem bike shop zu arbeiten und ja glaube mir, formula ist sowas von durch bei uns, wir haben genügend neubikes und die scheiben eiern wie sau, habe auch neue dirket von cosmic, das selbe trauerspiel,


 
Ooh, das hört sich ja nicht so toll an. Naja, ich werde sie jetzt erst mal fahren...Hatte halt so ein krasses rubbeln mit der Originalscheibe und hatte mich durch die Foren gelesen. Eine runde Scheibe (entgegen dieser welligen) sollte evtl. Abhilfe schaffen. Habe das Problem mal im Liteville Bremsen-Thread geschildert. Hatte allerdings keine Resonanz. Evtl. hats Du ja nen Tipp? (Lenkkopflager und Gabelbuchsen m. M. ok)


----------



## snakeu (4. Juni 2012)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Wow,sieht echt hammergeil aus
> Wie fährt sich der MK hinten im Vergleich zum "kleinen" RQ den du vorne hast?


 
Hallo, hab ich erst seit gestern drauf...Kann dazu also leider noch nichts sagen. Hatte vorher Rocket Ron 2.25.
 Der MK2 Protection ist von der Karkasse her schon mal deutlich fester als der RR- aber halt auch fast 200gr schwerer. Die Queen ist da auch deutlich dünner. Sie fühlt sich beim kurzen Asphalt-Test sehr lebendig an, sprich sehr handlich (will gerne in die Kurve)
 Der MK2 wiegt laut meiner Waage 680gr, die Rubber Queen 2.2 640gr. Die Queen ist nur ein klein wenig schmäler trotz 2.2 / 2.4. Ein fetter Reifen im Sinne von Breite ist sie aber nicht.


----------



## fatz (4. Juni 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Hatte halt so ein krasses rubbeln mit der Originalscheibe


mit welcher frequenz? 

- einmal pro umdrehung? dann ist die scheibe ungleich dick -> produktionsfehler

- oefter, so aehnlich wie ein abs im auto? bloede kombi aus scheibe/belaegen und 
gabel/rahmen. hatte ich mal mit einer juicy 7 an einem stereo. da halfen nur andere 
belaege. koolstop oder swissstop


----------



## snakeu (4. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> mit welcher frequenz?
> 
> - einmal pro umdrehung? dann ist die scheibe ungleich dick -> produktionsfehler
> 
> ...


 
Ja, eher abs-mässig. Ich denke auch, wenn es wieder mit der neuen Scheibe auftritt, dann probiere ich mal andere Beläge aus. 
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## cubabluete (4. Juni 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Ja, eher abs-mässig. Ich denke auch, wenn es wieder mit der neuen Scheibe auftritt, dann probiere ich mal andere Beläge aus.
> Danke für den Tipp!


 
Hatte es mal bei 2 Avid G3 Scheiben, trotz Nachbaubeläge keine Besserung, weil sie ungleich dick waren. Es half nur 2maliger Austausch der Scheibe. Jetzt schon 2. Garnitur HS1-Scheiben - ohne Probleme.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, verdammt schickes Rad!!!!


----------



## bikeU8 (5. Juni 2012)

top bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (5. Juni 2012)

@Dr. Struggle. 
Ich fahr die gleiche Reifenkombi und hab nix zu Meckern.
Die kleine Queen vorne hält die Spur und der MK2 in 2.4 treibst Radel leicht nach vorne 
Rollt einfach super gut und hat dafür top Grip. Auf lockerem Untergrund bricht der MK2 beim Bremsen schon mal gerne aus ist aber gut kontrollierbar. Auf Matsch ist der Gripp erstaunlich lange gut.

Ich bin vorher die Kombi IBex FR oder FA hintern und Maxxis Highroller vorn jeweils in 2,25 gefahren. Die aktuelle Kombi lässt bzgl. Gripp (außer beim Matsch) da wenig bis nichts zu wünschen übrig. Laufen tut sie deutlich besser.

Mein Einsatz ist dabei schnell bergrauf und bergrunter. Die Kombi war schon in den Alpen, Vogesen und regelmäig im Schwarzwald. Für mich die bisher beste Ganzjahreskombi mit (bei Tubeless) leider leichten Dichtigekeitsprobleme sowohl bei MK2 als auch bei der QUeen.


----------



## Tobi29NRW (6. Juni 2012)

Meins:




Liebe auf der ersten Fahrt war es nicht, die Umstellung von meinem Nerve AM ist riesig, das Fahrverhalten ist völlig anders. Lenkerhöhe (bzw. -tiefe) hat mich am meisten verunsichert. Gabel funktioniert auch noch bescheiden. Dazu der doch deutliche höhere Rollwiderstand der FAs zu den XKs. Naja, wird schon noch werden 

Hier noch ein Vergleichsbild:




Ach ja: 1,85m, 86cm SL, Rahmen MK 10 in L, Vorbau wird noch nachgeliefert (70mm Megaforce).


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2012)

Mach da sofort den SLX Bash ab, sonst muss ich brechen!

Warum kein Nerve AM mehr?  
Ist doch definitiv das bessere Fahrgestell für flowige schnelle Trails (solange es nicht bricht und man sich streiten muss)?


----------



## LeonF (6. Juni 2012)

> Warum kein Nerve AM mehr?
> Ist doch definitiv das bessere Fahrgestell für flowige schnelle Trails (solange es nicht bricht und man sich streiten muss)?


Hm nein, find ich nicht. Ich hab auch ein Nerve AM gehabt und habe dann nur den Rahmen gewechselt (LV 301 MK10 140mm) und finde die meisten Dinge wesentlich einfacher und schneller zu fahren. Der Hinterbau des LV kommt mir vieel souveräner vor als der des AM und auch die Geomtrie gefällt mir besser. Ich fühle mich wohler auf dem LV. (auc auf flowigen schnellen Trails)


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2012)

Neue bikes sind immer besser?


----------



## Elmo66 (7. Juni 2012)

LeonF schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein Nerve AM gehabt und habe dann nur den Rahmen gewechselt (LV 301 MK10 140mm) und finde die meisten Dinge wesentlich einfacher und schneller zu fahren. Der Hinterbau des LV kommt mir vieel souveräner vor als der des AM und auch die Geomtrie gefällt mir besser. Ich fühle mich wohler auf dem LV. (auc auf flowigen schnellen Trails)



Kann mich nur anschließen, außer dass ich ein MK9 habe
(Habe aber auch noch LR und Schaltung getauscht)

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (7. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mach da sofort den SLX Bash ab, sonst muss ich brechen!
> 
> Warum kein Nerve AM mehr?
> Ist doch definitiv das bessere Fahrgestell für flowige schnelle Trails (solange es nicht bricht und man sich streiten muss)?



Also aus meiner Sicht rennt das Liteville schon ordentlich die Trails lang. Bei meinem Setup (170/160) find ich es immer wieder krass, wie flüssig das über's Geröll geht. Fast schon zu flüssig für meinen Geschmack . Und die Front find ich super so tief.


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2012)

wobei du dann auch ein Enduro mit deinem 301 vergleichen solltest!

170/160 ist für viele schon DH und nicht mehr Trail...


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Also aus meiner Sicht rennt das Liteville schon ordentlich die Trails lang. Bei meinem Setup (170/160) find ich es immer wieder krass, wie flüssig das über's Geröll geht. Fast schon zu flüssig für meinen Geschmack . Und die Front find ich super so tief.



Tiefe Front - ich kenne nur Bikes mit tiefer und sehr tiefer Front  - aber tiefe Front, tiefes Tretlager und kurze Geometrie, das hat schon was auf schnellen Trails.
Hohes Tretlager, langer Radstand und wenig (140mm) Federweg finde ich albern und altmodisch. Hohes Tretlager und vorn ne lange Gabel, das geht schon ok für Bastelbiken.


----------



## one.nomad (7. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wobei du dann auch ein Enduro mit deinem 301 vergleichen solltest!
> 170/160 ist für viele schon DH und nicht mehr Trail...



Naja, ich finde das alles direkt am Federweg festzumachen auch nocht so richtig. Die heutigen Fahrwerke erstaunen mich da mit ihrer krassen vielseitigkeite und ich fahre bei weitem nicht DH und will die Zentimeter aber nicht mehr missen. Ich mag mein altes mit 150/145 nimmer sehen.

Aber es hat ja daneben auch was mit Federwegsauszunutzung und und und zu tun. Also ist es wohl müsig sich darüber zu streiten


----------



## Ritzibi (8. Juni 2012)

Moin,

dann will ich mein 301 MK4 auch mal vorstellen.
Den Rahmen hab ich hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft, nachdem mein Sting Carbon den Geist aufgegeben hat.
Die meisten Teile konnte ich wieder verwenden.
In diesem Zuge hab ich gleich mal den PopLoc Hebel etwas getunt - quasi Matchmaker für arme - jetzt sieht es aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2012)

Poploc-Tuning? was denn wie denn wo denn?


----------



## Ritzibi (8. Juni 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Poploc-Tuning? was denn wie denn wo denn?



Ei,

such doch mal die Schelle vom Poploc-Hebel


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2012)

Wie ers gemacht hat wollt ich wissen


----------



## ml IX (9. Juni 2012)

Denk mal, dass er die Matchmakerklemme genommen hat.


----------



## Ritzibi (9. Juni 2012)

Nee,

"einfach" die Schelle des PopLoc absägen und zwar so, das nur noch das kurze gerade Stück im Bereich des Klemmgewindes stehen bleibt.
Vorsicht, lieb erst mal etwas mehr stehen lassen, wegfeilen kann man immer noch.
Dann alles schön entgraten und mit der Feile etwas anpassen.
Mit nem 5er Bohrer das Gewinde M4 der PopLoc-Schelle aufbohren.
Die untere Schraube der Bremsgriffschelle durch eine M5x30er Schraube ersetzen.
Der PopLoc Hebel wird einfach auf die Schelle gesetzt und mit der 5er Schraube geklemmt und klemmt dabei gleich wieder den Bremsgriff.

Da sieht dann so aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1141519
Die Schraube werd ich noch durch ne schönere austauschen.
Bessere Bilder stell ich noch ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (9. Juni 2012)

Hört sich auch simpel an. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceQ- (9. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> den MKII in 2,4 hab ich auch noch da, probier ich nächste woche.
> 
> hab anfangs ~3bar eingefüllt zum schauen wo milch austritt. auf dem trail will ich aber nicht mehr als 1,5bar drin haben. da walkts den reifen halt ordentlich durch und die poren gehen wieder auf.
> 
> ...


 
probiers mal mit 1,7-1,9bar - das ist so ca. das mit dem ich fahre, so hält der Reifen locker eine Tagestour dicht und im stehen hab ich auch 2 Wochen ehe ich wieder bei 1bar bin 

1.5bar ist aber wirklich an der untergrenze. Mir schwimmt er dort zu stark.


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2012)

Nach einem kleinen Update (...habe mir neue Bremsen gegönnt), hier mal mein Hobel. So wie er auf den Foto steht, 12,12 Kg, MK8, 140mm Gr. L.







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## icube (9. Juni 2012)

Welcher LRS is das? kommt gut  12.12 kg is echt leicht! 

Gruß icube


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2012)

anbei eine Teileliste
Hope Pro II und Mavic 819 TL (fahre eigentlich nur 2,25er Reifen).


----------



## karlson (9. Juni 2012)

@ritzibi
schön geworden. Gefällt mir. Fehlt nur der Rockguard


----------



## Ritzibi (9. Juni 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> @ritzibi
> schön geworden. Gefällt mir. Fehlt nur der Rockguard



Danke,

der Rockguard kommt noch, ist gerade beim eloxieren.


----------



## DC. (9. Juni 2012)

Mein Oldtimer


----------



## dre (9. Juni 2012)

... die "älteren" LV´s sind schon schön, sind filigraner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Juni 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ... die "älteren" LV´s sind schon schön, sind filigraner.



ääähhmm....nö ! 
mir haben sie nie wirklich gefallen, erst ab MK8 ist der Virus über gesprungen


----------



## walter021 (13. Juni 2012)

mein MK8 bestückt mit dem zweit-teilesatz fürs gröbere






MK8 in S 140 mit lyrik coil 180mm
neu ist vorne baron 2,5 und hinten mountainking II 2,4
daneben noch ein 40mm vorbau und 203mm scheibe vorne

der baron treibt mit seinen gut 1,3kg das gewicht in die höhe, so hat das rad momentan 12,6kg (+/-100g)


mal gespannt wie schwer sich das rad nun tritt, leider noch keine probefahrt, da es hier dauernd regnet

lenkwinkel ist laut messung 64°, fast schon so flach wie ein downhiller


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> mein MK8 bestückt mit dem zweit-teilesatz fürs gröbere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr individueller aufbau 
gefällt!

mit flow+baron 2.5 nur 12.6kg ... krass!
zur perfektion würde ich noch den abgang von der bremsleitung vorne ein wenig zur gabel hin drehen und die leitung nach innen legen.

wie fährt's sich denn so mit 180 vorne und 140 hinten?

64° kann aber imho nicht ganz sein. 

ist dir der unterschied zwischen vorder- und hinterreifen nicht zu arg? mich stört das, wenn der vorderreifen dauergrip hat und man immer denkt, da geht noch was, und dann schiebt auf einmal das hinterrad nach vorne.

schreib doch mal was dazu wenn du dich rausgetraut hast  würde mich interessieren!


----------



## walter021 (13. Juni 2012)

danke für deinen tipp!

befürchte aber ein bisschen, dass dafür die leitung zu kurz ist (für ne 150er gabel abgelängt) wenn der lenker um 180°, bei meinen doch nicht seltenen "unfreiwilligen abstiegen", gedreht wird. 
werde das aber mal testen

die 64° zeigt meine handy app an. muss nicht stimmen.
allerdings muss man beachten, dass der baron 2,5 um einiges höher baut als MKII. macht auch noch was aus

reifen hab ich noch nicht getestet, aber vorher hatte ich zwischen baron 2,3 und x-king 2,2 auch ordentlich grip unterschied. hat mich auch nie gestört, da es hinten hauptsächlich gut rollen soll. 
werde aber hinten vielleicht mal den baron 2,3 aufziehen für nen test


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

ändert ja nichts an der leitungslänge, ob die nun innen oder außen am casting vorbei läuft? aber da gibt's eh unterschiedliche philosophien... die einen haben angst, dass die leitung ins vr gerät wenn sie innen liegt, die anderen (mich eingeschlossen) haben angst, dass sie beim sturz auf einem stein zermalmt wird, wenn sie außen liegt.

vor ich gefahr laufe, die leitung abzureißen, würde ich aber eh eine neue montieren. kostet ja nicht die welt, und ist tausend mal besser als den kompletten berg runterlaufen wegen fehlender vr-bremse.


----------



## walter021 (13. Juni 2012)

dann bin ich wohl typ 1 schisser, da so ne bremsleitung imo verdammt viel aushält. aber regal, muss mal die leitungsschraube am bremssattel justieren, da hast schon recht

übrigens werde ich wohl nicht dauernd die 180mm vorne fahren. für einfache verspielte trails, denke ich, sind 160mm besser (radstand). u-turn sei dank. uphill 180/140 fährt sich mir mit 40mm vorbau eh zu verkrüppelt. da dreh ich dann gern am rädchen (auch wenns gängige forumsmeinung ist, dass absenkungsnutzer memmen sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (13. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> (auch wenns gängige forumsmeinung ist, dass absenkungsnutzer memmen sind)



Da bin ich bei dir. Ich brauch die sogar zwingend, damit der Bock im Auto transportierbar ist 

Bin auch mal gespannt auf deine Meinung. Ich fand die 140/170 Version grauselig, wie ein lahmer Langholzlaster. Deswegen stecken die 170 jetzt in einem SX Trail und das 301 hat eine Sektor. So passt das für mich (wenn die nur nicht so mickrig aussähe).


----------



## scylla (13. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> (auch wenns gängige forumsmeinung ist, dass absenkungsnutzer memmen sind)



ich mag die absenkung vor allem deswegen nicht, weil ich immer vergesse, vor der abfahrt wieder hochzudrehen 
wenn's länger steil bergauf geht ist's aber schon manchmal nett, sich einfach aufs strampeln konzentrieren zu können und nicht noch irgendwelche akrobatik machen zu müssen, um das vr unten zu halten. bin also ganz bei dir, auch wenn ich das u-turn bei meinem 301 rausgeschmissen habe. find's aber mit 170mm fix schon grenzwertig, mit 180 würde ich auf jeden fall auch wieder auf u-turn gehen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Juni 2012)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich fand die 140/170 Version grauselig, wie ein lahmer Langholzlaster.



ging mir schon mit 160mm vorne und den 140Hebeln so 
hat mir auf meinen Hometrails auch nicht gefallen, ist aber eben Einsatzgebiet & Fahrstil abhängig


----------



## Mozart-only (13. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> danke für deinen tipp!
> 
> befürchte aber ein bisschen, dass dafür die leitung zu kurz ist (für ne 150er gabel abgelängt) wenn der lenker um 180°, bei meinen doch nicht seltenen "unfreiwilligen abstiegen", gedreht wird.
> werde das aber mal testen
> ...



Habe die Reifen Kombi (Baron 2,5 front & Baron 2,3 rear) voriges WE im Bozen am Ritten und Kohlern gefahren.
Vom Grip her ein Traum, vom Rollwiderstand für einen Tag... auch mehr als ertragbar
Als Touren Kombi eher nicht, dafür hast aber eh einen anderen Bausatz


----------



## walter021 (13. Juni 2012)

bin jetzt daheim ein/zwei km herumgerollt und war positiv überascht. rollte um einiges besser als ich erwartet habe. hatte aber auch knapp 3bar drin, damit sich das neue yellow tape setzt. 

könnte jetzt einfach bei den touren, bei denen ich erst 10-20km auf dem radweg in der ebene herumgurken muss einfach vorher den kompressor anwerfen und aufpumpen. aber das kommt eh selten vor, da ichs nie weit hab zu den trails (oder zug nehme) und ich eh kein zeitfahrer bin

handling gefällt mir schon recht gut und umsetzen läuft auch gut/besser (im stand und ebene getestet). 
einzig allein die tolle spritzigkeit vom 11kg 301 vermisse ich ein bisschen.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juni 2012)

12,6kg und die Spritzigkeit fehlt...is klar


----------



## walter021 (14. Juni 2012)

der rahmen, antrieb und anbauteile sind zwar sehr leicht, aber fast das komplette zusatzgewicht im vergleich zu vorher ist nun in die laufräder gewandert (rotierende massen) und genau dort merk ich das sehr.

vorher fuhr ich ein 1300g LRS, soviel wiegt nun allein der vorderreifen


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juni 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt drauf wie s sich anfühlt, wenn ich für PdS 2,6kg+Schlauch MuddyMary draufziehe...
Aber ich komme halt auch nich von unter 12


----------



## Pure_Power (14. Juni 2012)

PdS mit einem 301, das geht, aber Spaß stelle ich mir anders vor. Oder willst du nur die Endurotouren abfahren? Die sind stellenweise auch ziemlich ruppig. Ich würde mir mein Unterrohr in so Schaumstoffrollen für Heizungsrohr Isolation aus´m Baumarkt hüllen


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juni 2012)

Das Unterrohr hat schon auf der ersten ernsten Alpentour fette Macken abbekommen...Wieso meinste, dass das 301 keinen Spaß in PdS macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (14. Juni 2012)

Morgins ist ziemlich trailig, das dürfte Spaß machen mit einem 160mm 301.
Les Crossets ist sehr steinig, da hätte ich Angst vor der Beulenpest.
Die Restlichen Gebiete sind innerhalb kürzester Zeit Highspeed Bremsberg Strecken.
Ich habe mir auch überlegt dieses Jahr mein 301 mitzunehmen, um kleine Endurotouren zwischen den DH/Ballertagen fahren zu können 
Man kommt mit dem 301 ganz sicher alles runter, aber richtig laufen lassen, stelle ich mir ätzend vor.


----------



## diggi* (20. Juni 2012)

Bremse fehlt noch, sollte eigentlich heute kommen


----------



## deathmetal (20. Juni 2012)

Sieht aber schon mal erste Sahne aus!! 
Was für nen Lenkter hast du da dran?


----------



## DC. (20. Juni 2012)

@ diggi: schönes ding


----------



## diggi* (20. Juni 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Sieht aber schon mal erste Sahne aus!!
> Was für nen Lenkter hast du da dran?



Ist ein "Spank Spike Evo 777" in Alu poliert 

Hatte ich mal für mein DH gekauft aber nie verbaut


----------



## dre (20. Juni 2012)

diggi* schrieb:


> ...Bremse fehlt noch, sollte eigentlich heute kommen



Wird total überbewertet und bringt nur Gewicht. Lass weg den Schei$$.


----------



## sinux (20. Juni 2012)

dre schrieb:


> Wird total überbewertet und bringt nur Gewicht. Lass weg den Schei$$.



Bringt Dich außerdem dem großen Ziel "Mehr Speed durch höhere Geschwindigkeit" näher.


----------



## sebot.rlp (20. Juni 2012)

@diggi*
Ist das eine 170er Gabel?


----------



## diggi* (20. Juni 2012)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> @diggi*
> Ist das eine 170er Gabel?



Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (23. Juni 2012)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Grün ist das neue schwarz
> 
> ....okay, es gibt auch ein Bild wo man ein bissl mehr drauf erkennt:
> 
> ...


 
ist das die arzler reise bzw scharte in innsbruck?

(gerne auch per pn, falls du das nicht öffentlich preisgeben magst)


----------



## tf-bikes.at (23. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> ist das die arzler reise bzw scharte in innsbruck?
> 
> (gerne auch per pn, falls du das nicht öffentlich preisgeben magst)



Nein, ist zwar auch in Tirol, aber nicht die oben angesprochene Reis´n


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. Juni 2012)

Der Ersatz für mein Helius AM:

















Gruß Rainer


----------



## ezkimo (26. Juni 2012)

ist das eine 180er Gabel in Kombination mit 140er Hebel?


----------



## Splash (26. Juni 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für mein Helius AM:
> 
> ...
> 
> Gruß Rainer



Krasse Farbe - was sagt denn das Popometer im Vergleich?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. Juni 2012)

ezkimo schrieb:


> ist das eine 180er Gabel in Kombination mit 140er Hebel?



nein, sind vorne und hinten 160mm.



Splash schrieb:


> Krasse Farbe - was sagt denn das Popometer im Vergleich?



beides sehr gute bikes. ich würd mich unterstehen jetzt zu sagen: das 301 ist viiiel besser, bloß weil ich jetzt eins habe 

da ich vom DH komme, war ich mir unsicher, ob das 301 "hart" und steif genug ist. das Helius war ne Bank! bin aber angenehm überrascht: sehr steifer rahmen beim 301, geht ne spur besser bergauf als das helius, ist natürlich was leichter. 
hinterbau für nen all mountain luftdämpfer sehr gut (hatte im helius nen DHX coil). wippt etwas mehr (klar, luftdämpfer halt), könnte progressiver sein bei harten kompressionen. aber sehr schluckfreudig. nur wenns richtig schnell rappelt, hatte der coil nen kleinen vorteil.

Die (MK10) Änderung der Geometrie und des Dämpfers + Dämpferhubs war überfällig. JETZT isses ein echtes Enduro, mit dem ich was tun kann 

alles in allem ein sehr gutes, leichtes enduro mit dem man VIEL strecke machen kann und VIEL bergab anstellen kann. bin jetzt 4 tage Portes du Soleil gefahren, bisher keine Probleme. Wenn das so bleibt, dann: 

gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (26. Juni 2012)

Welche Farbe ist das und Pulver oder elox ???


----------



## lexle (26. Juni 2012)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:





Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für mein Helius AM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also nix gegen Faabe aber Sorry da muss ich nochma kurz:kotz::kotz:


----------



## Taunide (26. Juni 2012)

Besonders die Farbe gefällt


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. Juni 2012)

lexle schrieb:


> :kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:
> 
> Also nix gegen Faabe aber Sorry da muss ich nochma kurz:kotz::kotz:



genau die reaktion hab ich mir damit erhofft 

danke.



BigTobi schrieb:


> Welche Farbe ist das und Pulver oder elox ???



purple elox

Gruß Rainer


----------



## lexle (26. Juni 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> genau die reaktion hab ich mir damit erhofft
> 
> danke.
> 
> ...



Dann "mission completed"


----------



## Dantethr (26. Juni 2012)

Farbe ist geil !!!!


----------



## dageed (26. Juni 2012)

Das purple elox rockt auf jeden Fall heftig 
Da kann ich zwar nicht ganz mithalten, aber dafür bin ich jetzt auch ein frisch gebackener Liteviller und mag Euch meinen neuen Trailkameraden nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## nochi (26. Juni 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Der Ersatz für mein Helius AM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal wieder einer der sich aus dem einheitsbrei der nur schwarzen oder schwarz mit weißen felgen "alles gleich macher" abhebt .. danke .. gefällt .. auch wenns net meine farbe wär .. mein nächstes (vllt mal mk13) wird vllt so ähnlich wie das von tf-bikes blauer rahmen orange wippe .. wobei ich die farben tauschen würd .. damit ich wieder alle möglichen anbauteile in blau machen kann .. gibt nen beisenden kontrast zum orange .. lol


----------



## walter021 (26. Juni 2012)

so, den ganzen tag in der werkstatt gestanden, die gabel tunen:










(tachokabel noch net verlegt)


endlich mein traum vom alleskönner, ein echtes all mountain. federweg travel der lyrik coil nun stufenlos von 60-180mm. gepaart mit 140mm hinten kommt man nun alles hoch und durch den sehr flachen lenkwinkel bei 180mm mit 40er vorbau alles runter.

hab mir den umbau angetan, da ich auch gerne mal nen einfachen trail rauffahre. ich finds sehr geil, dass man bei 60mm und 25% steigung draufsitzt als würde man zum biergarten fahren während man sich sonst so krüppelhaft verbiegen muss. gerade bei nur 40mm vorbau.

60mm natürlich nur bei extremen sachen, da da die gabel schnell durchschlägt. sonst so zwischen 100-130mm wenns ein paar hundert hm raufgeht.

federungsperformance auch um einiges besser als mit der standard lyrik coil u-turn feder. die war irgendwie bickelhart und hatte auch das gefühl dass die die 180mm gar net freigeben kann


btw:
kein mehrgewicht (+20g vielleicht)


----------



## ONE78 (26. Juni 2012)

120 mm verstellweg?
erzähl uns mehr! Wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> 120 mm verstellweg?
> erzähl uns mehr! Wie geht das?



würde ich auch gern wissen


----------



## thetourist (26. Juni 2012)

Interessant!!


----------



## walter021 (26. Juni 2012)

mit meinem "patent" wären wohl auch 160mm verstellweg drinnen. dann geht das ganze aber auch immer mehr aufs gewicht und ist wegen durchschlagen(nur wegen sag schon) nicht mehr sinnig. 

kleines manko hat das ganze aber, was sich net schönreden lässt:
für nen cm verstellung muss man 25-30% mehr am knopf drehen als bei der standard rock shox lösung. also von 180mm bis auf 60mm ist man schon einige sekunden am drehen (wäre man bei rockshox standard u-turn aber auch). macht man ja aber auch net oft

180mm ist aber sowieso nur bei 2009er oder älter lyriks drinnen, wegen sicherheitsüberlappung bei der unteren buchse. anderes casting wie bei 2010+. außerdem brauchts gleichzeitig ne 2010+ dämpfung

sonst muss man sich mit 170mm max begnügen


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2012)

Alter Walter, Du hast aber auch n Talent an den Dingen vorbeizureden. Was hat es mit "Deinem Patent" denn auf sich?


----------



## walter021 (26. Juni 2012)

jaja, nur kein stress, kommt noch

im prinzip dreht man ne standard feder (ohne u-turn) auf ner gewindestange rauf und runter. hab jetzt leider keine bilder hier, da es in der werkstatt sehr dreckig ist (schlosserei) und da ne cam nix verloren hat. mit bildern würde sich das von selbst erklären.

reich ich nach, wenn ich die gabel das nächste mal öffne


und PS: "patent" ist natürlich auch nicht ernst gemeint ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Juni 2012)

bei meiner alten Votec Gabel hatte ich auch einen Verstellweg von 0-160mm
aber alles über 5-6cm war eigentlich zuviel des Guten und machte in der Praxis keinen wirklichen Sinn mehr.


----------



## walter021 (26. Juni 2012)

war das ne coil oder air?

also die standardmäßigen 45mm verstellweg waren mir bei 180mm für die wilden uphill geschichten zu wenig. (jaja, ich weiß, alles fahrtechnik)


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2012)

kommt immer aufs gelände an, und vor allem wie lang es steil ist. hier im mittelgebirge reicht mir gar keine absenkung völlig aus. wenn mal ein kurzer stich kommt, kann man ja verrenkungen machen, ist eh recht schnell wieder vorbei. in den richtigen bergen dagegen mag ich eine absenkung sehr gerne, weil's eben teils so lange steil ist, dass die verrenkungen irgendwann derbe anstrengend werden. da reicht mir die standardabsenkung manchmal auch nur beinahe. aber so oft komm ich da leider nicht hin, dass ich walters mod dafür nachmachen wollen würde. interessant ist's trotzdem


----------



## walter021 (26. Juni 2012)

wie gesagt, ist nur sinnvoll wenn man auch trails (wenn auch einfache) rauffahren möchte. normalerweise nutzt man uphill ja forststraßen, da braucht man das nicht (die standard absenkung reicht), da die erstens selten mehr als 20% haben und wenn doch mal >=25% vorkommen, sind das selten mehr als 30hm. 

obwohl, bei uns in west-AT gibts schon einige gemeine stiche über 200hm+ aufwärts. da werde ich dann froh sein über die 60mm vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Juni 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> war das ne coil oder air?


das war ne Air


----------



## walter021 (26. Juni 2012)

jo, wie die alte manitou minute 3 mit infinite travel. die konnte das auch


----------



## Wobbi (26. Juni 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> genau die reaktion hab ich mir damit erhofft
> 
> danke.
> 
> ...



lass dir nix erzählen...finde die farbe nach wie vor sauber!
wobei sie im laden (in "live") intensiver wirkte...


----------



## michi3 (27. Juni 2012)

wenn einer noch ein MK8 mit Fox Dämpfer sucht, da gibts einen Hingucker zum günstigen Kurs:





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=527230


----------



## ribisl (29. Juni 2012)

Alls alt nur der Rahmen is neu! Tausch hat sich ajF auszahlt!
Werd´s dann irgendwann Mal auch besser ablichten!


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. Juni 2012)

@dageed warum hast die bremsleitung hinten nicht innen reinverlegt? im sturzfalle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Juni 2012)

Ribisl, erzähl mir mehr!


----------



## icube (29. Juni 2012)

kommt richtig gut! 

Gruß icube


----------



## dageed (29. Juni 2012)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> @dageed warum hast die bremsleitung hinten nicht innen reinverlegt? im sturzfalle.



Ich hatte innen und aussen mit luftleerem Dämpfer getestet und hatte den Eindruck, dass die Leitung aussen vorbei bei vollem Einfedern weniger Spannung aufbaut als innen vorbei. Das ist eh nur eine vorübergehende Lösung, bis ich eine ausreichend lange Leitung besorgt habe, um sie ultra korrekt zu verlegen ;-)


----------



## echtorg (29. Juni 2012)

@ribisl, was mir bei dir beim 301er aufgefallen ist , deine lyrik ist so wie meine war . glänzend

einfach matten klarlack drüber sieht dann besser aus 

lg


----------



## diggi* (30. Juni 2012)

Seit heute endlich auch mit Verzögerungshilfe


----------



## Giovanni1 (30. Juni 2012)

@ diggi: Klasse Bike, aber ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, dem die Augen weh tun beim Betrachten der Bremsleitungen...


----------



## supasini (30. Juni 2012)

mir tut was anders weh beim Betrachten der Sattelstellung 
 Bremsleitung find ich witzig, schade nur dass sie sich mit der Reifenschrift beisst. Sonst aber ein geiler Aufbau


----------



## ribisl (30. Juni 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ribisl, erzähl mir mehr!



MK10 mag ich VIEL lieber!
Ist ein komplett anderes Bike!

Muss es aber noch ausführlicher Testen, dann gibt´s an ausführlichen Bericht via PN!


----------



## User85319 (30. Juni 2012)

Nee Erfahrunsbericht lieber hier 
Sau schickes Radl im übrigen!


----------



## GrazerTourer (30. Juni 2012)

ribisl schrieb:


> MK10 mag ich VIEL lieber!
> Ist ein komplett anderes Bike!
> 
> Muss es aber noch ausführlicher Testen, dann gibt´s an ausführlichen Bericht via PN!



Ausgezeichnet, danke! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt drauf und auf meinen Monarch, der hoffentlich bald eintrudelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein MK8 140mm


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Juni 2012)

Geiles Rad!  Die Gummi Königin habe ich mir auch in 2.4 überlegt , sind aber eventuell overkill für Touren, ähnlich dem Baron oder was meinst du? 
Momentan habe ich den Berg König in 2.4, schön leicht für Touren, wünschte jedoch manchmal, dass er etwas dicker und stabiler wäre. Einen am Hinterrad hab ich schon in 4 Monaten trotz protection Version ruiniert.


----------



## echtorg (30. Juni 2012)

mein monarch ist auch gerade auf dem weg zum lord


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Juli 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geiles Rad!  Die Gummi Königin habe ich mir auch in 2.4 überlegt , sind aber eventuell overkill für Touren, ähnlich dem Baron oder was meinst du?
> Momentan habe ich den Berg König in 2.4, schön leicht für Touren, wünschte jedoch manchmal, dass er etwas dicker und stabiler wäre. Einen am Hinterrad hab ich schon in 4 Monaten trotz protection Version ruiniert.


Da gebe ich dir recht zum Touren ,da mußt du schon ordendlich treten.
Deshalb reicht mir die Kombi die drauf ist.
Gruss


----------



## echtorg (2. Juli 2012)

@grazer hast du deinen monarchen schon?


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Juli 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> @grazer hast du deinen monarchen schon?



Nope. Bis jetzt nicht.


----------



## echtorg (2. Juli 2012)

wie lange dauerts schon bei dir? meinen hatt er samstag bekommen


----------



## echtorg (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn mein Monarchie dann da ist Und funktioniert , gebe ich meinen dt weg , also falls wer einen braucht melden 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dre (4. Juli 2012)

... eigentlich mag ich ja lieber Staub, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem unheimlich gemacht.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steveee (6. Juli 2012)

Hi, man wird ja irgendwie doch n bisserl zum Angeber.

Hier mal Bilder von meinem 301, das ich seit gestern hier habe. 

Ein dickes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an den Richard von Bike Components / Vortrieb, der geduldig mein Unwissen ertrug und dem keine Frage zu viel war.









Rahmengröße M, Schrittlänge ca. 81 cm, noch keine echte Ausfahrt gemacht, scheint aber alles zu passen. Vorbaulänge ist noch nicht klar. Derzeit hab ich einen 80er dran, finde den aber zu lang. 50er ist unterwegs.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Steveee (6. Juli 2012)

und hier noch die andere Seite:





Grüße


----------



## Elztalbiker (7. Juli 2012)

Black Beauty!


----------



## deathmetal (7. Juli 2012)

Sieht gut aus!!


----------



## icube (7. Juli 2012)

sieht super aus!


----------



## Machiavelli (7. Juli 2012)

Na da beißen sich die Eloxaltöne doch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steveee (7. Juli 2012)

Tja, die Sattelstuetze koennte man sich noch ueberlegen in komplett schwarz. Aber ob mir das 70 Steine wert ist... Abwarten. Man gewoehnt sich ja an alles...


----------



## Wobbi (7. Juli 2012)

das rot der sattelstütze passt ja immerhin "perfekt" zum liteville "v"...aber dat orange an der kurbel und das gelb (oder ist´s ein orangeton?) der nabe.... aber dafür find ich die kurbelarme umso schöner...wenn sowas bei mir nicht immer innerhalb kürzester zeit mit tiefen kratzern versehen wären, wäre die xo ein "must have"!


----------



## AllmountainSeb (7. Juli 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wenn sowas bei mir nicht immer innerhalb kürzester zeit mit tiefen kratzern versehen wären, wäre die xo ein "must have"!


So ist es!


----------



## vercetti07 (7. Juli 2012)

frisch beim Händler abgeholt heute  und nun steht es hier und ich will gar nicht davon weg gehen. LRS ist allerdings eine Leihgabe da der Syntace noch nicht da ist . 

Aber trotzdem ein tolles Gerät....






[/url]
Das erste Pic von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## biker-wug (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn noch die schwarzen Laufräder da sind, ist es ein schickes Bike, bis auf den Sattel, kann mich mit dem Design nicht anfreunden.


----------



## thetourist (7. Juli 2012)

Hübsch. Die neuen Megaforce2 Vorbauten sind auch ne Augenweide! Gute Fahrt!


----------



## vercetti07 (7. Juli 2012)

Besten Dank kann es kaum erwarten zu fahren...

Suche noch was vernünftiges als Unterrohrschutz, habt ihr eine Empfehlung?


----------



## wildermarkus (7. Juli 2012)

Hier  



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555014&page=9


----------



## thetourist (7. Juli 2012)

Das Thema hier im LV Forum schon gesehen, vielleicht wirst du ja dort fündig!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555014



vercetti07 schrieb:


> Besten Dank kann es kaum erwarten zu fahren...
> 
> Suche noch was vernünftiges als Unterrohrschutz, habt ihr eine Empfehlung?


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Juli 2012)

@vercetti07
Ja ich weiß, du musst deine Lenkerhöhe erst noch bestimmen.
Vorbau negativ und dann so (zu) viele Spacer?
Daher folgender Hinweis:
Zitat:
_WARNING: Never use more than 30 mm of height of steerer stem spacers under the steerer stem,
as this condition can cause the steerer tube to fail prematurely, causing a loss of control resulting
in SERIOUS INJURY OR DEATH.
_​Quelle: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te...2/Content/Forks/32/All_Fork_Installation.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (7. Juli 2012)

oh das hört sich nicht gut an und nu? hab gemessen sind fast 4cm blöd..

vorbau steht auf negativ, denke den werd ich aber drehen müssen lt. meinem gefühl.. aber mit den spacern...


hab auch das thema mit dem unterrohrschutz gesehen doch nirgends steht da eine quelle wo man die teile bestellen kann.


----------



## thetourist (7. Juli 2012)

Dann hast du nicht gründlich gelesen. Da ist ein User im Thema der die herstellt, an den kannst du dich wenden.


----------



## vercetti07 (7. Juli 2012)

denke du meinst MI.RO hab ihn schon angeschrieben...wenn es ein anderer ist muss ich noch einmal genauer lesen.


----------



## thetourist (7. Juli 2012)

Genau! Super!


----------



## Giovanni1 (7. Juli 2012)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> frisch beim Händler abgeholt heute  und nun steht es hier und ich will gar nicht davon weg gehen. LRS ist allerdings eine Leihgabe da der Syntace noch nicht da ist .
> 
> Aber trotzdem ein tolles Gerät....
> 
> ...


 
War der Spacerturm gewünscht oder hat der Händler keine Ahnung, wie man den Gabelschaft kürzt? 
Geiles Teil, aber der Sattel tut in den Augen weh. Sieht man aber nicht, wenn Du draufsitzt, und das wirst Du hoffentlich oft tun, also egal!
Ab auf den Trail!!!


----------



## vercetti07 (7. Juli 2012)

Gewünscht war der Turm nicht, muss nur erstmal ein bissl fahren um zu gucken wie es am besten ist. dann wird auch noch gekürzt denke ich. es kam ja auch schon der Hinweis das die Länge des Schaftes nicht mehr als 3cm sein sollte.  ja denke werde oft drauf sitzen komme jetzt schon wenns hier steht nicht los davon....


----------



## scylla (7. Juli 2012)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> War der Spacerturm gewünscht oder hat der Händler keine Ahnung, wie man den Gabelschaft kürzt?



oder so viel Ahnung zu wissen, dass man Spacer nicht nach Optik wählt und Kürzen irreversibel ist 

@vercetti viel Spaß mit dem Radl!


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Juli 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal:


----------



## davedudley (8. Juli 2012)

frisch konserviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (8. Juli 2012)

@ xtr3

WOW


----------



## dre (9. Juli 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal:



... das ist kaputt, das ist ja sauber.


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Juli 2012)

.. halbwegs, hatte es gerade geputzt. Solange das Radl noch neu ist, muss es nicht dreckig in der Garage stehen


----------



## Shughart (9. Juli 2012)

@vercetti07: hör auch mal bei deinen Händler nach ob er die große Luftkammer von deinem RP23 da hat  schaut so aus als hättest du noch die kleine drauf...ansonsten schickes bike! und sooo schlimm finde ich den Sattel auch nicht möchte ihn mir auch holen, weiß aber noch nicht ob in schwarz oder weiß^^


----------



## vercetti07 (9. Juli 2012)

ja die große Luftkammer habe ich mit dazu bekommen, trau mich ehrlich gesagt nicht selbst diese zu tauschen...


----------



## Shughart (9. Juli 2012)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> ja die große Luftkammer habe ich mit dazu bekommen, trau mich ehrlich gesagt nicht selbst diese zu tauschen...



habe es zwar noch nicht gemacht (hatte schon von Werk aus die große drauf), jedoch sieht es der Anleitung nach nicht allzu schwierig aus 
Wenn man nicht grade zwei linke Hände hatt sollte das nicht schwierig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (9. Juli 2012)

denke werd es mit meinem Händler zusammen machen. Sollte nicht so schwer werden.


----------



## Sickculture (9. Juli 2012)

Kurze Frage:
fährt hier jemand zufällig eine 150er Gabel vorne mit 160mm Hebel hinten? (Nur wegen Geometrie)

2. Frage: fährt jemand einen DHX Air 5.0 Kashima in einem mk8/mk9?


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2012)

Ja, manchmal. Am MK8. Ich mag's  Ich mag vor allem die super leichte Front und das schnelle verspielte Handling.


----------



## Sickculture (9. Juli 2012)

bist dann nicht ein wenig "frontlastig"


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juli 2012)

Sickculture schrieb:


> bist dann nicht ein wenig "frontlastig"



Es ist halt etwas mehr AM als Enduro. Alles bis hohes S3 ist kein Thema. S4 Sachen, besonders wenn es steil wird, sind mit der 150er Luftfeder halt nicht so der Hit. 

Flowige Trails sind mit der leichten kurzen Gabel einfach lustig zu fahren. Marathons sowieso....


----------



## Sickculture (9. Juli 2012)

dank dir... also ich baue mein 301mk8 wahrscheinlich auch um. Vorne die EXM150 und hinten der DHX Air 5.0 Kashima.


----------



## cubabluete (9. Juli 2012)

Endlich geschafft!!!

Gr. M
36 Talas
50mm Megaforce
Megaspacer
Vector Carbon 740 12 Grad
XT
Avid Code R
FunWorks - Flow mit Hans Dampf
13,5 KG (inkl. Pedale)

Freigegeben für Kritik


----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Juli 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Freigegeben für Kritik



Bilder werden nicht angezeigt


----------



## echtorg (10. Juli 2012)

Gemessen oder gerechnet das gewicht ?

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubabluete (10. Juli 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> Gemessen oder gerechnet das gewicht ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


 
Gewogen mit 2 verschiedenen Waagen.
8 KG (gewogen) vor Räder, Reifen, Ritzel, Kette, Bremsscheiben und Pedale (insgesamt ca. 4,8 KG).
Ich hätte so auf 12,8 KG kommen sollen aber irgendwie ist es dann knapp ein Kilo mehr geworden, wo der her gekommen ist, ist mir unbegreiflich (die Satteltasche ist natürlich nicht mitgewogen worden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juli 2012)

Na endlich! Viel Spaß damit!  

Zukünftige Verbesserungsvorschläge habe ich auch schon:
Stahlfeder vorne  

Aber das hab ich eh schon so oft gepredigt 

Vorne 2fach mit bashguard. Du wirst schneller werden und andere Wege fahren. Selbst wenn du nicht an Stufen etc. hängen bleiben wirst, werden dir hochgewirbelte Steine das 42er zum Bashguard umfunktionieren....


----------



## cubabluete (10. Juli 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Na endlich! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Zukünftige Verbesserungsvorschläge habe ich auch schon:
> Stahlfeder vorne
> ...


 
Danke.

Wie sagtest du so schön: coil nix air 
Stufen, Steine - wer fährt denn so was.


----------



## echtorg (10. Juli 2012)

hab mein 301 auch mal gewogen 

final jetzt 13,12kg



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1163217


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Endlich geschafft!!!
> 
> Gr. M
> 36 Talas
> ...



toll!


----------



## GrazerTourer (10. Juli 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Wie sagtest du so schön: coil nix air
> Stufen, Steine - wer fährt denn so was.



Deine Talas hat eine Stahlfeder drin?


----------



## echtorg (10. Juli 2012)

da passen die vorhänge zu den standrohren ggg


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Deine Talas hat eine Stahlfeder drin?



sicher!
sieht man doch am Verschlussdeckel oben


----------



## AllmountainSeb (10. Juli 2012)

Seit wann gibt's das?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juli 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's das?


richtig erkannt, gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (10. Juli 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Deine Talas hat eine Stahlfeder drin?


 
Nur ein oil/air Gemisch.


----------



## cubabluete (10. Juli 2012)

AllmountainSeb schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt's das?


 Rockyrider scherzt immer a bisserl.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. Juli 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> toll!



Wieso Elixir R? Kann das sein, dass da ne lupenreine Code R verbaut ist? Die Code ist mit Ihren vier Kolben halt echt ne Nummer gegen die zwei Kölbchen der Elixir.


----------



## cubabluete (11. Juli 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Wieso Elixir R? Kann das sein, dass da ne lupenreine Code R verbaut ist? Die Code ist mit Ihren vier Kolben halt echt ne Nummer gegen die zwei Kölbchen der Elixir.


 
Natürlich Code R!
Bin die letzten Jahre die Elixir gefahren, daher ist die schon gedanklich "eingebrannt".
Bei der heutigen Ausfahrt war ich schwer begeistert vom Bike. Obwohl komplett anders als das bisherige, fühlt man sich gleich sauwohl. Und die angesprochene Code R ist eine Wucht im Vergleich zur Elixir. Würde das vernachlässigbare Mehrgewicht jederzeit wieder in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## cubabluete (11. Juli 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> toll!


 
Danke!

Wollte zuerst ein wenig mehr Farbe in Spiel bringen, aber jetzt bin ich echt froh, dass ich mich für die schlichte unauffällige Variante entschieden habe.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. Juli 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Wollte zuerst ein wenig mehr Farbe in Spiel bringen, aber jetzt bin ich echt froh, dass ich mich für die schlichte unauffällige Variante entschieden habe.



Dabei hast du dir mit der Entscheidung ja kaum Zeit gelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (11. Juli 2012)

Gescheite Reifen wären noch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## echtorg (11. Juli 2012)

@grazer , hast deinen monarch schon?

meiner ist schon fertig helmchen wartet nurmehr auf die huber buchsen


----------



## bikandy (11. Juli 2012)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Gescheite Reifen wären noch eine Überlegung wert.



und die wären?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Juli 2012)

bikandy schrieb:


> und die wären?


die, die für den jeweiligen persönlichen Fahrstil, das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet und den vorherrschenden Untergrund passen und mit deren Eigenschaften man am besten zurecht kommt !  
Ob da jetzt Maxxis, Schwalbe, Continental oder Benjamin Blümchen auf dem Reifen steht, ist erst einmal zweitrangig bis uninteressant


----------



## bikandy (11. Juli 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die, die für den jeweiligen persönlichen Fahrstil, das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet und den vorherrschenden Untergrund passen und mit deren Eigenschaften man am besten zurecht kommt !
> Ob da jetzt Maxxis, Schwalbe, Continental oder Benjamin Blümchen auf dem Reifen steht, ist erst einmal zweitrangig bis uninteressant



eben das war auch in meinem Sinne


----------



## Wobbi (11. Juli 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die, die für den jeweiligen persönlichen Fahrstil, das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet und den vorherrschenden Untergrund passen und mit deren Eigenschaften man am besten zurecht kommt !
> Ob da jetzt Maxxis, Schwalbe, Continental oder Benjamin Blümchen auf dem Reifen steht, ist erst einmal zweitrangig bis uninteressant



für die aussage gibt´s:


----------



## mtbdriver01 (11. Juli 2012)

Rahmenkit zu kauf! http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/13649

301mk9 works finish in XL mit 140mm federweg.
Rockshox revelation WC rct 3 140mm mit qr15
Rockshox reverb
Syntace F149 90mm

Kauf in teile auch möglich!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Juli 2012)

hier ist aber nicht der Bikemarkt !


----------



## Martin1508 (12. Juli 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die, die für den jeweiligen persönlichen Fahrstil, das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet und den vorherrschenden Untergrund passen und mit deren Eigenschaften man am besten zurecht kommt !
> Ob da jetzt Maxxis, Schwalbe, Continental oder Benjamin Blümchen auf dem Reifen steht, ist erst einmal zweitrangig bis uninteressant



Die Aussage des Tages! Danke!

Und dies ist keine Verarsche sondern ernst gemeint.;-)

Warum sollte jemand den Hans Dampf tauschen wenn er Ihm passt. Nur weil jemand anderes Maxxis oder Conti besser findet?

Gruss


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Juli 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die, die für den jeweiligen persönlichen Fahrstil, das jeweilige Einsatzgebiet und den vorherrschenden Untergrund passen und mit deren Eigenschaften man am besten zurecht kommt !
> Ob da jetzt Maxxis, Schwalbe, Continental oder Benjamin Blümchen auf dem Reifen steht, ist erst einmal zweitrangig bis uninteressant



Recht haste wird sowieso vielzuviel überbewertet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (12. Juli 2012)

Habe bis jetzt mit Fat Albert und Hans Dampf sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, daher hab ich ihn mir wieder rauf gemacht. War heute bei nassen Bedingungen auf steinigen und wurzeligen Trails unterwegs und hatte einwandfreien grip.
Conti oder Maxxis bin ich noch nicht gefahren, aber soooo viel Unterschied wird es da wohl nicht geben und ihr habt recht damit, wenn ihr sagt, dass das Thema überbewertet wird. Ich glaub, dass alle namhaften Hersteller sehr gute Reifen bauen können.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Juli 2012)

Jepp, alle bauen gute aber auch sehr schlechte Reifen. 

Ich finde die Kombi schon okay für das was du fährst. Fahr nur ja nie einen richtig weichen, dicken Reifen. Dann kommt dir deine jetzige Reifenwahl plötzlich nicht mehr so gut vor. *g* Is aber eh besser, man gewöhnt sich die dicken Dinger nicht zu schnell an....


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Juli 2012)

warum..., dünne Barons gibts doch auch


----------



## Brausa (16. Juli 2012)

Der hat aber keinen Gripp im Vergleich zum dicken. Wie war das mit der Gewoehnung?


----------



## nochi (16. Juli 2012)

kumpel hatte auch nen 2.3er baron .. hat auch gesagt der größte scheiß.
kenn aber einige die aufn 2.5er baron schwören ..


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> kumpel hatte auch nen 2.3er baron .. hat auch gesagt der größte scheiß.
> kenn aber einige die aufn 2.5er baron schwören ..



na ja, wenn man von einem tourenreifen erwartet, dass es ein superklebriges downhillmonster sein soll...

wie war das mit den äpfeln und den birnen?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2012)

Wie war das mit dem Reifenthread nochmal?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Juli 2012)

Wie war das mit dem Sack Reis nochmal?


----------



## wildermarkus (17. Juli 2012)

Blablablablablablaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (18. Juli 2012)

Stellt mal ein paar Fotos ein!


----------



## DC. (18. Juli 2012)

Neue, kleine Kettenführung und ausnahmsweise sonniges Wetter. Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer Vorderreifen (Fatalbert) dann ists vorerst fertig.


----------



## cubabluete (18. Juli 2012)

DC. schrieb:


> Neue, kleine Kettenführung und ausnahmsweise sonniges Wetter. Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer Vorderreifen (Fatalbert) dann ists vorerst fertig.


 
Auch ein schöner dezenter Aufbau. 
Gewicht um die 13 KG?
Fat Albert ist eine gute Wahl (bin ich 2 Jahre gefahren), den Hans Dampf (sehr souveräner Reifen) könntest auch in deine Überlegungen einbeziehen (jeweils Trailstar-Ausführung).
Bin gestern mit dem Hans Dampf den 730iger (richtig felsiger Trail) runter und hatte Grip ohne Ende.
Da kommen deine derzeitigen NN nicht mal ansatzweise mit.


----------



## DC. (19. Juli 2012)

@ cubabluete: gutes Auge ;-) hat 12,8 kg.
Hans Dampf hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen, aber man liest so viel schlechtes über den Reifen. Von daher doch lieber auf Nummer Sicher und Fatalbert nehmen.


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2012)

und der Klappspaten fürs Trailtuning auch immer dabei?


----------



## DC. (19. Juli 2012)

Nicht immer....;-) dient auch nur zur Bekämpfung von Erosion auf stark frequentierten Trails. Wenn mans genau nimmt ist das auch eine Form des Landschaftsschutzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (19. Juli 2012)

DC. schrieb:


> @ cubabluete: gutes Auge ;-) hat 12,8 kg.
> Hans Dampf hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen, aber man kiest so viel schlechtes über den Reifen. Von daher doch lieber auf Nummer Sicher und Fatalbert nehmen.


 
Meine Erfahrung mit Hans Dampf ist, dass er bei gleichem Grip leichter und leiser rollt.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (19. Juli 2012)

Gleicher Grip wie NN oder wie FA? Eigentlich ist er ja mit dem NN zu vergleichen und nicht mit dem FA, oder?


----------



## cubabluete (19. Juli 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Gleicher Grip wie NN oder wie FA? Eigentlich ist er ja mit dem NN zu vergleichen und nicht mit dem FA, oder?


 
Wie FA, und ist dem FA ähnlicher als dem NN.
Thema wäre eher was für einen Reifenthread.
Will mehr Fotos von schönen LV hier sehen, also einstellen, einstellen, einstellen!


----------



## Shughart (19. Juli 2012)

Damit hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein kommen ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem 301


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juli 2012)




----------



## snakeu (19. Juli 2012)

Shughart schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein kommen ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem 301


 
Sehr schön! Erinnert mich ein meins...


----------



## Shughart (19. Juli 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Erinnert mich ein meins...



Danke  Ja man kann Ähnlichkeiten nicht von der Hand weisen...hab mal grade bei deinen Fotos gespinkst


----------



## uphillking (19. Juli 2012)

DC. schrieb:


> ...
> Hans Dampf hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen, aber man liest so viel schlechtes über den Reifen...



Ähhh, wo denn bitte?

Ich finde nur lobende Worte.


----------



## martinzone (19. Juli 2012)

Shughart schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein kommen ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem 301


----------



## Kompostman (20. Juli 2012)

Fängt schön an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nochi (20. Juli 2012)

Shughart schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder rein kommen ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem 301



auch wenn ich sonst nicht der fan von weißen felgen bin .. muss ich sagen bei dem ding passt alles zusammen .. sieht mega geil aus .. merke, zu workfinish passen weiße felgen .. 

schöner aufbau, weiter so...


----------



## Shughart (20. Juli 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> auch wenn ich sonst nicht der fan von weißen felgen bin .. muss ich sagen bei dem ding passt alles zusammen .. sieht mega geil aus .. merke, zu workfinish passen weiße felgen ..
> 
> schöner aufbau, weiter so...



Danke erstmal!
War mir mit den weißen Felgen vorher auch nicht ganz sicher. Wollte anfangs schwarze ZTR Flow mit weißen Speichen, da hatte mir jedoch der Werte Lightwolf von abgeraten da diese schnell optische Macken bekommen und mit den CX-Ray die Light-Wolf Garantie mit drin ist^^ Jetzt fehlt nur noch der schwarze XT Antrieb


----------



## vercetti07 (20. Juli 2012)

So nun ist es komplett, jetzt noch das perfekt Setup durch ein Paar Fahrten finden und dann gehts in die Berge 

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt kann ich nur sagen ein gelungenes Bike das süchtig macht.  Und wie man sieht hat es auch schon Freunde gefunden 







[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10_3 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10_2 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10_1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Fritz101 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Hab gerade gesehen, dass Du die Syntace Laufräder fährst. 

Welche sind das genau? Und zufrieden?  Wenn ich fragen darf. 

Antwort wäre Super nett. 

Danke


----------



## vercetti07 (20. Juli 2012)

Bei dem LRS handelt es sich um den Syntace W35 frisch gestern beim Händler abgeholt .

Da ich verletzungsbedingt erst heute zum ersten mal mit dem neuen LRS und dem dazugehörigen Rad gefahren bin kann ich nur ein kurzes Fazit ziehen. Und das lautet ich bin noch nie so sicher und genial auf einem Rad unterwegs gewesen wie heute. Sie laufen stabil, sicher, leicht und absolut genial. Wurzeln, Steine alles wird problemlos geschluckt und man hat nie das Gefühl, Hilfe meine Reifen rutschen weg. 

Ich weiss nicht ob es nur daran liegt das ich Sie schlauchlos fahre oder im allgemeinen an der Felge? Ich denke wohl eher letzteres. Ich muss jedoch noch ein wenig fahren und hoffen das mein Schlüsselbein hält. Ich denke aber das ich in den nächsten Wochen mehr dazu sagen kann, allerdings der erste Eindruck ist teuer aber einfach genial


----------



## nochi (21. Juli 2012)

hier mal wieder paar aktuelle bilder von mir ... 

so n 301 muss schon schwer sein .. einmal an baum gelehnt .. schon lag er da .. (letzte Woche gabs paar sturmschäden im Wald)




mittwoch Abend n kleiner Nightride und bissel langeweile .. 





und letztes Update am Bike .. keine Rote Farbe mehr an Logos, Sattel und Stütze


----------



## kippi (21. Juli 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> hier mal wieder paar aktuelle bilder von mir ...
> 
> so n 301 muss schon schwer sein .. einmal an baum gelehnt .. schon lag er da .. (letzte Woche gabs paar sturmschäden im Wald)
> 
> ...



Das zweite Bild gefällt!! Schöne Idee


----------



## nochi (22. Juli 2012)

hätt schon wieder einige ideen, aber da brauch ich mehr leute für .. der hintergrund is noch zu dunkel .. mer könnt auch über nen externen blitz die gesichter von den "machern" dann quasi mit verewigen .. usw ..


----------



## botti (23. Juli 2012)

DC. schrieb:


> Neue, kleine Kettenführung und ausnahmsweise sonniges Wetter. Demnächst kommt noch ein neuer Vorderreifen (Fatalbert) dann ists vorerst fertig.



Hallo,
was heißt kleine Kettenführung? Ich hatte die Kettenführung von Syntace drann, aber die hat sehr stark gerieben und Kraft verbraucht.

LG

Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddiver (23. Juli 2012)

Ist eine Bionicon c-guide.


----------



## DC. (23. Juli 2012)

Genau, ist die zweite Generation der Führung. Ist nun komplett zweiteilig. Man muß die Kette also nicht mehr öffnen. Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, nur wenns "richtig"übel rappelt kann es sein das die Kette mal daneben hängt. Kann ich aber verschmerzen. Dafür merkt man sie nicht beim Treten. Echt top. Bin gespannt wie lange die hält. Die erste Generation war nach 450 km verschlissen. Aber man kann die Führungshülse auch drehen und dann nochmal 450 km fahren  ;-)


----------



## Rockcity Roller (24. Juli 2012)

301 Mk10 Megavalanche Alpe d´Huez Edition






Gruß Rainer


----------



## 101 (24. Juli 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> 301 Mk10 Megavalanche Alpe d´Huez Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil


----------



## janes (24. Juli 2012)

Die Tune Laufräder sind noch nicht das Wahre...und das Spacertürmchen (hier auch fast nicht zu sehen) verschwindet natürlich auch noch 

Ansonsten ist das Rad ein Traum ...also meiner zumindest!


----------



## DeathProof (24. Juli 2012)

Schönes Rad, gefällt mir bis auf das Orange sehr.
Wie ist dein Einsatzgebiet mit dem Aufbau? Die Revelation hat 150/120mm und hinten fährst du wieviel? 
Ich plane evtl. auch einen 301 Aufbau für längere Touren und um es mal bergab fliegen zu lassen - nur bin ich mir nicht sicher wieviel Federweg es werden soll.
Evtl. hat auch jemand anderes paar Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janes (24. Juli 2012)

DeathProof schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, gefällt mir bis auf das Orange sehr.
> Wie ist dein Einsatzgebiet mit dem Aufbau? Die Revelation hat 150/120mm und hinten fährst du wieviel?
> Ich plane evtl. auch einen 301 Aufbau für längere Touren und um es mal bergab fliegen zu lassen - nur bin ich mir nicht sicher wieviel Federweg es werden soll.
> Evtl. hat auch jemand anderes paar Tips.



Vielen Dank! Die Naben sind goldfarben - wobei das bei Tune leicht ins orange geht. Die hatte ich noch hier rumliegen - sollen wie gesagt noch getauscht werden.

Also ich komme vom CC, bin bis jetzt ein Rocky Mountain Element gefahren und wollte mit dem Rad in Richtung AM. Ich habe 140er Hebel hinten. Mir war bei dem Aufbau wichtig, dass die volle tourentauglichkeit erhalten bleibt - das ist mit 11,2kg recht gut gelungen.
Ich würd's jedenfalls jederzeit wieder tun


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juli 2012)

Sieht leicht aus! Und schick!


----------



## poekelz (24. Juli 2012)

janes schrieb:


> Die Tune Laufräder sind noch nicht das Wahre...und das Spacertürmchen (hier auch fast nicht zu sehen) verschwindet natürlich auch noch
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Rad ein Traum ...also meiner zumindest!



Was hast du an den Tune-LR zu bemängeln und was für Felgen fährst du dadrauf?

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Tune King/Kong mit Mavic EN521 - absolut ansprengfest, leider auch etwas schwer die Felge.


----------



## janes (24. Juli 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Was hast du an den Tune-LR zu bemängeln und was für Felgen fährst du dadrauf?
> 
> Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren Tune King/Kong mit Mavic EN521 - absolut ansprengfest, leider auch etwas schwer die Felge.



Momentan sind noch die Notube ZTR Olympic Felgen drauf. Maximale Reifenbreite 2,25'' und eher für CC gedacht.
Die King/Kong Naben sind top - möchte ich auch gern behalten und dann auf ZTR Flow umsteigen. Auch wenn's immer mal wieder Kritik gibt - die Naben sind aus meiner Sicht absolute Sorglos-Naben.


----------



## echtorg (24. Juli 2012)

hallo

farge an die 301 besitzer welche vl. eine 970er xtr kurbel montiert haben

habe mir zufällig wieder mal die einbauanleitung der xtr kurbel angesehen und festgestellt das beim 68mm breiten tretlager links und rechts ein 2,5mm spacer kommen bei verwendung eines e-types umwerfers

könnt ihr vl. mal nachsehen ob ihr spacer montiert habt?

mir ist nähmlich gerade aufgefallen das ich weder links noch rechts einen spacer habe, rechts nur die e-type halteplatte 

oder vielleicht ein foto 

danke schon mal


----------



## janes (24. Juli 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe mir zufällig wieder mal die einbauanleitung der xtr kurbel angesehen und festgestellt das beim 68mm breiten tretlager links und rechts ein 2,5mm spacer kommen bei verwendung eines e-types umwerfers



Gab es mal LVs mit 68er Breite? Das MK8 hat jedenfalls 73mm - deshalb hab ich auch keine Spacer montiert.

Welche MK fährst du denn?


----------



## echtorg (24. Juli 2012)

sorry , zdeppat zum messen bin ggg

sollte statt cafe auf vodka umsteigen vielleicht gehts dann besser 

ja meins hatt auch 73mm


----------



## DeathProof (24. Juli 2012)

janes schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Die Naben sind goldfarben - wobei das bei Tune leicht ins orange geht. Die hatte ich noch hier rumliegen - sollen wie gesagt noch getauscht werden.
> 
> Also ich komme vom CC, bin bis jetzt ein Rocky Mountain Element gefahren und wollte mit dem Rad in Richtung AM. Ich habe 140er Hebel hinten. Mir war bei dem Aufbau wichtig, dass die volle tourentauglichkeit erhalten bleibt - das ist mit 11,2kg recht gut gelungen.
> Ich würd's jedenfalls jederzeit wieder tun



Ich fahr zur Zeit auch CC Hardtail, darum meine Frage.
Mit 11kg ist es ja doch schön leicht, wäre also nur 2kg schwerer als mein Hardtail - ist eine Überlegung wert.
Danke


----------



## dre (24. Juli 2012)

janes schrieb:


> ... Ich habe 140er Hebel hinten. Mir war bei dem Aufbau wichtig, dass die volle tourentauglichkeit erhalten bleibt - das ist mit 11,2kg recht gut gelungen....



... ein sehr interessantes Gewicht. Kannst du mal eine Teileliste einstellen. Danke.


----------



## vercetti07 (24. Juli 2012)

kommt mir auch ein bisschen zu wenig vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (24. Juli 2012)

Leichter LRS, leichte Gabel, leichte Mäntel. Ich glaub's.


----------



## Wobbi (25. Juli 2012)

da ist ja sogar noch potential vorhanden!^^


----------



## janes (25. Juli 2012)

dre schrieb:


> ... ein sehr interessantes Gewicht. Kannst du mal eine Teileliste einstellen. Danke.



Klar  Ich habe allerdings nicht jedes Teil beim Einbau gewogen...so ein Leichtbaufeti bin ich auch wieder nicht 

Gesamtgewicht liegt inkl. Pedale bei 11,2x kg - bin gerade extra nochmal in den Keller geflitzt und habs gewogen.









thetourist schrieb:


> Leichter LRS, leichte Gabel, leichte Mäntel. Ich glaub's.



Danke 




Wobbi schrieb:


> da ist ja sogar noch potential vorhanden!^^



Das glaub ich...allerdings wird das Rad in den nächsten Wochen eher schwerer werden (Laufradsatz, Mäntel, etc.). Ich hab letztendlich erstmal nur die Sachen drangeschraubt, die ich noch hier hatte.


----------



## ThomasAC (25. Juli 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> 301 Mk10 Megavalanche Alpe d´Huez Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das lag vor ein paar Wochen im Laden auf dem Tresen, kann das sein? Also der Rahmen. Dann war diese abgefahrene Farbe also Deins.


----------



## icube (25. Juli 2012)

Hier mal wieder meins. Jetz mit 50er Megaforce und Vector Carbon. Aktuell ca. 12.65 kg. 






Gruß icube


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. Juli 2012)

Raw mit schwarz... Find ich sehr geil! Insgesamt sehr stimmig!!


----------



## Wobbi (25. Juli 2012)

find´s auch sehr schön! welche felge? crest?


----------



## icube (25. Juli 2012)

danke  nein ist eine flow!


----------



## .t1mo (25. Juli 2012)

Immerwieder schön dein Rad icecube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juli 2012)

Aber was ist mit dem Vorderrad passiert? 

Die Ventilkappe ist nich unter der Beschriftung des Mantels 

Und: interessante Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung...


----------



## icube (25. Juli 2012)

verdammt er hat`s gemerkt  

was findest an der Verlegung komisch? die Dt hat oben bei der Brücke eine "Nase" zur Befestigung kannst eig nur so verlegen! War am Anfang auch komisch weil ja eig jede Gabel die Brücke vorne hat...

Gruß icube


----------



## Toolkid (25. Juli 2012)

icube schrieb:


> verdammt er hat`s gemerkt
> 
> was findest an der Verlegung komisch? die Dt hat oben bei der Brücke eine "Nase" zur Befestigung kannst eig nur so verlegen! War am Anfang auch komisch weil ja eig jede Gabel die Brücke vorne hat...
> 
> Gruß icube


Nope, bei den Manitous ist die Brücke auch nach hinten. Ich finde die Verlegung so natürlicher als wenn sie vom Bremsgriff direkt nach unten gezwungen wird.


----------



## ml IX (27. Juli 2012)

Nun will ich auch mal meins vorstellen und mal wieder etwas Farbe ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## nochi (27. Juli 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> 301 Mk10 Megavalanche Alpe d´Huez Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geiles bike .. endlich mal wieder n bild von nem Liteville in dem dafür vorgesehenen einsatzzweck .. 
auch mal wieder was mit farbe .. schwarz kann jeder .. 

und weil grad wieder alle um n paar gramm feilschen .. was wiegt der bock!? .. vorm putzen und nachm putzen!?
ich glaub ich muss da auch mal mit fahren ...


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Juli 2012)

So es ist fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (27. Juli 2012)

Schön!
Was fährst du für ne Kassette?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Juli 2012)

Danke!

Hab ne XT 11-32 drauf!


----------



## der_mo (27. Juli 2012)

@[email protected]:
stell doch bitte mal ne teileliste zu dem geilen teilchen rein!
was wiegt´s? rahmengrösse?
grüssle,
michael


----------



## Docker (27. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, Vorbau negativ montiert und Spacertürmchen find ich ein wenig seltsam.

Und die Farbzusammenstellung mit Rot, Blau, Silber, Weiss, Gold und Schwarz ist ein wenig zu gemixt für meinen Geschmack.




Gruss Doc


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Juli 2012)

@ Mo

Liste kommt wenn ich mal Muße dazu hab ) ahh..ist ein "M" und laut billig Hängewaage wiegt es 11,5 kg

@ Doc zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack streiten aber das wollen wir ja nicht^^


Grüße


----------



## Ritzibi (27. Juli 2012)

Anstelle der normalen Spacer die Megaspacer von Syntace und nen Megaforce II Vorbau und es wäre noch schöner bzw. harmonischer.

Ansonsten, geiles Teil!!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juli 2012)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Anstelle der normalen Spacer die Megaspacer von Syntace und nen Megaforce II Vorbau und es wäre noch schöner bzw. harmonischer.
> 
> Ansonsten, geiles Teil!!!!!



Na das mit den Megaspacern ist Ansichtssache. Ich finde die normalen schöner...und in 2-3 Jahren werden die Megaspacer wohl sogar wahrscheinlich als kurzer Trend, wieder verschwinden. Sag ich jetzt einfach mal so

Aber beim geilen Teil geb ich dir recht 

G.


----------



## nochi (28. Juli 2012)

ich stell jetzt eher mal die Frage zum Verwendungszweck .. 
wenn ich mich net täusch is das ne 150mm gabel.... 
und dazu ne feste Sattelstütze mit ner Festen Sattelklemme .. 
für marathon zu viel Federweg, für Bergab zu schmerzhaft für die Eier wenn der Sattel net absenkbar ist!?!?
aber ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren .. 

ansonsten schöner aufbau


----------



## Ritzibi (28. Juli 2012)

Klar, Geschmäcker sind oft verschieden, sonst würd ja jeder das Gleiche fahren.
Das die Megaspacer ein kurzer Trend sind bezweifle ich allerdings, zumindest an Liteville Bikes, weil da passen die perfekt ins Gesamtbild.
In der Regel halten sich die Syntace-Parts / Trends ja recht gut am Markt.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2012)

Ja das mit den Geschmäckern

Aber diese Kühlrippenoptik kann schnell, je nach Marktgeschehn, zu einer Billigoptik umschlagen. Und da es ja eine reine Optiksache ist, die sogar noch einen säuberungstechnischen Nachteil hat, wird es dann als erstes von den Rädern verschwinden, auf die am meisten Wert auf eine teure und funktionale Optik gelegt wird...so oder so ähnlich

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzibi (28. Juli 2012)

Ich würd sagen, wir beenden das Thema Spacer hier.
Das kann man ja bis zum Umfallen diskutieren und wird nie auf einen Nenner kommen.

Ich geh dann mal ne Runde biken


----------



## AllmountainSeb (28. Juli 2012)

Mal wieder etwas Bild:


----------



## ml IX (28. Juli 2012)

Wo warst du denn da unterwegs? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllmountainSeb (28. Juli 2012)

ml IX schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn da unterwegs?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


Hoherodskopf


----------



## ml IX (28. Juli 2012)

Demnächst mal zu zweit 
Dann werden wir mal beide ausführen.


----------



## Ritzibi (28. Juli 2012)

Ja der Vogelsberg ist schon ne schöne Gegend.


----------



## arthur80 (29. Juli 2012)

meins ;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2012)

Na, da haste aber traffic gespart


----------



## dre (29. Juli 2012)

arthur80 schrieb:


>



... was hast du denn da für ein Hirschgeweih montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berndGL (29. Juli 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Mein erstes Liteville...


----------



## vercetti07 (29. Juli 2012)

Welche Wippe fahren denn die meisten Liteviller hier 140 oder 160mm? Und mit welcher Gabelkombination?







[/url]
Liteville 301MK10 160mm von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cubabluete (29. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So es ist fertig


 
Wenn ich mir die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau ansehe, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob du dich nicht in der Rahmengröße vergriffen hast!
Farbzusammenstellung sehr gelungen - musste mal wieder ein bischen Öl ins Feuer gießen!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. Juli 2012)

Nun ja das hängt immer vom Einsatzzweck und dem Aufbau ab! Da ich es eher für Touren und Marathon nutze und Wert auf Sportlichkeit lege und schon ein MK 3 in L hatte denke ich ich weiß was ich tue ;-)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Juli 2012)

Schoenes Rad, schoener Aufbau, aber warum Spacer und negativer Vorbau!?!?!?


----------



## walter021 (30. Juli 2012)

optisch gefällt mir der aufbau auch gut, funktionell aber nicht so

ist weder marathon noch AM


die relativ afahrtspotente gabel, die fixe sattelklemme, die schweren robusten naben, die race reifen, abfahrtsorientierter MK10 hinterbau, schmaler flatbar lenker

sry, passt irgendwie nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Juli 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild MK8 140mm.




Gruß


----------



## walter021 (30. Juli 2012)

schönes rad!

ist das hinten ne rubber queen 2,2?
täuscht das, oder hat die wirklich mehr volumen als der baron 2,3 vorne?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Juli 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> schönes rad!
> 
> ist das hinten ne rubber queen 2,2?
> täuscht das, oder hat die wirklich mehr volumen als der baron 2,3 vorne?


Danke
Ist eine 2,2 RQ ,hat aber nicht mehr volumen als der Baron.
Gruß


----------



## walter021 (30. Juli 2012)

ok, sieht nur auf dem bild irgendwie so aus. nehme an, v+h gleiche felge oder?

vielleicht hab ich auch nur ein sprung in der iris


----------



## Basti1986 (30. Juli 2012)

HAHAHA ich finds lustig an was man sich alles stören kann ;-))

Naja ich für meinen Geschmack finds sehr gelungen und wie oben schon genannt zum Glück hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack ;-)

Ok der Einsatzbereich ist merkwürdig aber jedem das seine HEHE

Grüße
Basti


----------



## nochi (30. Juli 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Danke
> Ist eine 2,2 RQ ,hat aber nicht mehr volumen als der Baron.
> Gruß



aber der RQ kommt optisch ziehmlich fett rüber .. hab den ja auch drauf ..


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juli 2012)

@berndGL

schickes Rad - sieht schnell und leicht aus.
Bei dem Aufbau überraschen mich nur die Plattformpedale - hätte Clickies erwartet.


----------



## Tobi555 (30. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## 101 (30. Juli 2012)

ist das ein mz roco? mk8/9 oder 10 ist das?


----------



## nikst4 (30. Juli 2012)

meins 
leider nur ein foto, auf dem es sauber ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shughart (30. Juli 2012)

nikst4 schrieb:


> meins
> leider nur ein foto, auf dem es sauber ist



solider Aufbau 

aber du solltest vielleicht die hintere Bremsleitung wie in der Anleitung verlegen oder ist die zu kurz?!?


----------



## nikst4 (30. Juli 2012)

Danke 
Geht leider nicht, bei dieser Bremse steht der "Deckel" so weit raus, dass der Anschluss nicht nach hinten unten gedreht werden kann


----------



## .t1mo (30. Juli 2012)

Dann kannst du ihn aber mit Sicherheit dennoch innen an der Strebe entlag verlegen.


----------



## nikst4 (30. Juli 2012)

Ja, das könnte ich.
Dann ist er aber viel stärker geknickt.
Was ist der Vorteil, wenn ich die Leiung innerhalb der Strebe verlege?


----------



## .t1mo (30. Juli 2012)

Dass sie nicht beschädigt wird, solltest du auf die Seite fallen.


----------



## Hans (30. Juli 2012)

walter021 schrieb:


> schönes rad!
> 
> ist das hinten ne rubber queen 2,2?
> täuscht das, oder hat die wirklich mehr volumen als der baron 2,3 vorne?



ich hab beide , den RQ 2,2 und den Baron 2,3, ist keine Täuschung, die Queen hat schon deutlich mehr Volumen.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. Juli 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> geiles bike .. endlich mal wieder n bild von nem Liteville in dem dafür vorgesehenen einsatzzweck ..
> auch mal wieder was mit farbe .. schwarz kann jeder ..
> 
> und weil grad wieder alle um n paar gramm feilschen .. was wiegt der bock!? .. vorm putzen und nachm putzen!?
> ich glaub ich muss da auch mal mit fahren ...



wiegt normalerweise 13.9kg, im megavalanche setup (reverb + DH-reifen) 15kg. die fox 36 VAN musste rein - bei dem sensiblen hinterbau kam mir ne float oder gar TALAS überhaupt nicht in die tüte. voll enduro/freeridetauglich, so wollte ich es haben. der hinterbau könnte deutlich progressiver sein, aber das geh ich demnächst mal an. 

gruß rainer


----------



## MarkusL (31. Juli 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Und: interessante Verlegung der vorderen Bremsleitung...


 
Das ist die von DT empfohlene Verlegung. Habe ich auch so. Man könnte die Leitung aber noch ein wenig kürzen. So daß sie gerade noch ohne anzuliegen über die Brücke geht.


----------



## dre (31. Juli 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild MK8 140mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so´n ollen Hobel fahre ich auch. Wie hast du den die Hebel kompl. schwarz bekommen? Die 301 hast du ja bestimmt nicht mit einem Eding bearbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (31. Juli 2012)

Mein Touren-Oldie aktuell.
MK 3 / Gr. M / 11,7kg wie abgebildet
Seit kurzem mit F109 und einer 130mm Fox Float RP24.
Und eigens für den Urlaub mit Tourenbereifung und Garmin-Halter.


----------



## Qia (1. August 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> ich stell jetzt eher mal die Frage zum Verwendungszweck ..
> wenn ich mich net täusch is das ne 150mm gabel....
> und dazu ne feste Sattelstütze mit ner Festen Sattelklemme ..
> für marathon zu viel Federweg, für Bergab zu schmerzhaft für die Eier wenn der Sattel net absenkbar ist!?!?
> ...



Bei LV301 und der richtigen Gabel kann man Marathon durchaus mit 150mm fahren. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass das jemanden langsamer machen würde. Eher schneller in der Abfahrt. 

Mich jedenfalls verlangsamen die 150mm hinten und vorne keinen deut und mein Gesamtgewicht bleibt mit den richtigen Reifen und Laufrädern sogar unter 11,5 Kg, auch mit Plattformpedalen.

Das gilt allerdings für MK4-7, der Rahmen ist immerhin gute 300 Gr leichter als MK 10 und locker 150Gr leichter als MK1-3.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. August 2012)

so´n ollen Hobel fahre ich auch. Wie hast du den die Hebel kompl. schwarz bekommen? Die 301 hast du ja bestimmt nicht mit einem Eding bearbeitet.
Die 301 ist schwarz lakiert.
Gruß
__________________


----------



## frogbite (2. August 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Wie hast du den die Hebel kompl. schwarz bekommen? Die 301 hast du ja bestimmt nicht mit einem Eding bearbeitet.
> Die 301 ist schwarz lakiert.



Versuch´s mal mit Autolack auftupfen. Hält bei mir prima und das Tupfen gibt eine Eloxal-Optik.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## peter.rosegger (2. August 2012)

Anbei zur Info an Interessierte...
ein weiteres fertiggestelltes 301 MK10 auf den Trails in Österreich...

*Kampfgewicht:*
komplett montiert: 12,870kg
einzelne Komponenten gewogen: 12,857kg

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen beim Kauf:

*Hibike:* sehr gut (übernehmen Portokosten des Rückversandes auch ausserhalb Deutschlands!)
*Bike Components:* sehr gut
*Bike-Loft:* sehr gut
*TF-Bikes*: Liteville Generalvertreter in Österreich - eine persönliche Enttäuschung.
TF-Bikes wollte ausnahmslos nur ein fertiges Komplettbike verkaufen. Ein einzelner Rahmenkauf wurde mir als auch meinem Händler vor Ort verweigert. Ist eigentlich ein Widerspruch zur Philosophie von Liteville, denn sie verlieren potentielle Kunden. Selber schuld, das Geld fürs Bike bekamen damit andere.  

Das Bike ist bereits hart-getestet, funkt perfekt.
Einzig der Umwerfer war etwas tricky.
Meine Zufriedenheit habe ich nun mit XTR E-type 2fach für 38 Zähne gefunden (obwohl 36 Kettenblatt montiert).
Die Spacer werden noch gekürzt.

Ein Kompliment an dieser Stelle an Liteville im Allgäu. Ein direkter Herstellerkontakt war telefonisch und persönlich möglich und letztendlich für den Kauf ausschlaggebend!  

So nun Hardfacts und mein Beitrag an die Community...
-Rosegger Style-


----------



## rzOne20 (2. August 2012)

mir gefällt das "like"! vor allem das row ist schon ne extrem schöne optik. und das gewicht ist ... sabber ....

dieser komische spacer is halt ... naja, bei so einem geilen hobel egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (2. August 2012)

@peter 

kannst du mir ein foto von deiner umgebauten xtr machenß
danke


----------



## .t1mo (2. August 2012)

Beim gewicht hätte ich jetzt spontan auf etwas mehr getippt aber umso besser bzw. das stimmt mich auch wieder optimistisch


----------



## cubabluete (2. August 2012)

Super, vorallem die 180mm beim Rahmen finde ich super.


----------



## peter.rosegger (2. August 2012)

...160mm sind´s natürlich


----------



## echtorg (3. August 2012)

die reifen sind schon sehr leicht die er oben hatt, da würde ich bei meinen auch auf 12,7 kilo kommen damit


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (3. August 2012)

@ Peter: so ging's mir auch mit zwei Liteville Händlern. War auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen. Hab dann auch die Auskunft bekommen mit sowas brauche ich gar nicht ankommen weil sie ja schließlich den ganzen Anbaukram auf Lager haben und die Gewinnspanne beim Rahmen ist ja sooo gering daß das eh nur ein Durchlaufposten ist und dran nix verdient ist. Wie Du schreibst, eigentlich ein Widerspruch zur Philosophie von Liteville.


----------



## cubabluete (3. August 2012)

Finde ich auch etwas komisch, insofern als ja sehr viele die parts vom alten Bike verwenden und nicht komplett neu aufbauen. Außerdem sind am Rahmen alleine auch ein paar Hunderter verdient, bei null Aufwand.


----------



## nikst4 (3. August 2012)

sehe ich auch so, ich bin mir sicher dass das zumindest 500 Euro für den Händler drin sind, vielleicht nicht die üblichen 100 und mehr %.


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (3. August 2012)

anscheinend sehen das einige Händler aber nicht so! Meine Anfrage
lautete das ich einfach nur den Rahmen, so wie er im Karton steht
abhole und keine Beratung etc brauche. Aber ich denke sowas gibt
es bei jeder Marke, es gab auch andere Händler die super nett waren und mir sogar angeboten haben beim Umbau der bereits vorhandenen Teile behilflich zu sein. Man hat glücklicherweise die Auswahl wo man sein Geld loswerden darf


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. August 2012)

mir ging's ähnlich. wollte beim händler vor ort kaufen, allerdings nur den rahmen, die restlichen teile hatte ich schon. fazit: keine chance, angeblich wollte der importeur bestenfalls rahmen inkl. gabel verkaufen. 

nachdem ich aber auf ebay eine neue (!) fox float mit 150mm vom händler inkl. rechnung und garantie für sage und schreibe 270 euronen geschossen hatte, wollte ich nicht für die gleiche gabel beim händler vor ort ~600 euro bezahlen... naja, so hat eben ein deutscher online-shop einen umsatzzuwachs verbuchen können. aber wehe, ich höre den importeur auch nur einmal jammern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (3. August 2012)

Händler dürfen und müssen schon etwas verdienen, sonst würden Sie pleite gehen. Im Vergleich zum onlinekauf wird man aber, wenn man alle Teile neu kauft, gleich mal 1000 euro mehr los. Das finde ich für ein paar Stunden Aufbauarbeit einfach überzogen, insofern als ja der Händler die parts zumindest gleich wenn nicht sogar günstiger einkauft, als der Onlineshop sie verkauft.


----------



## Cupertino (3. August 2012)

... mein Händler wollte zusätzlich noch 300  für die Montage haben!
(Ich hatte seinerzeit das MK8 als Komplettbike bei ihm angefragt)


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> ...............insofern als ja der Händler die parts zumindest gleich wenn nicht sogar günstiger einkauft, als der Onlineshop sie verkauft.



Das ist leider nicht der Fall!
Oft sind die Teile in den Onlineshops für den Endverbraucher günster, als der Händler sie einkaufen kann.


----------



## cubabluete (3. August 2012)

Hängt sicher vom Volumen ab. Aber weniger Aufschlag = mehr Verkauf = mehr Volumen = günstigere Einkaufskonditionen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. August 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hängt sicher vom Volumen ab. Aber weniger Aufschlag = mehr Verkauf = mehr Volumen = günstigere Einkaufskonditionen.



Das funktioniert aber bei nem _kleinen_ Händler leider nicht zwangsläufig. Vor allem nicht, wenn man vom eingenommenen Geld leben will und abhängig is.


----------



## wiggerl_wiggerl (3. August 2012)

spricht ja auch nichts dagegen wenn man bei einem guten Händler für
guten Service mehr bezahlt als online. Fand halt nur die Aussage das
ein einzelner Rahmen nicht verkauft wird, weil der Händler die Anbauteile vorrätig und mitverkaufen will etwas seltsam.


----------



## nochi (3. August 2012)

dem händler hätt ich mal gleich ne aufbauliste aufn tisch geknallt und hätt gefragt was er davon auf lager hat und hätts mir gleich zeigen lassen .. wenns weniger als 50% gewesen wär hätt ich m gesagt das er keine argumente hat, da er selbst alles bestellen muss... 
und ich bin mir sicher das der net mal 50% von meinem bike gehabt hätt ..


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. August 2012)

wiggerl_wiggerl schrieb:


> spricht ja auch nichts dagegen wenn man bei einem guten Händler für
> guten Service mehr bezahlt als online. Fand halt nur die Aussage das
> ein einzelner Rahmen nicht verkauft wird, weil der Händler die Anbauteile vorrätig und mitverkaufen will etwas seltsam.



Da bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung. Aber selbst Schuld der Depp. Zu dem wirst vermutlich auch nicht gehen, wenn du mal irgendwas hast, oder kurzfristig was brauchst... Da hat er einfach nicht weit genug gedacht  Ist in den heutigen Zeiten, in denen jeder Internet hat und weiß wie man sich seine Sachen selbst besorgen kann, ziemlich dumm von ihm. Service ist der einzige Punkt, mit dem man sich im Einzelhandel halten kann und wer das nicht versteht, wird über kurz oder lang dicht machen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. August 2012)

es gibt auch Kunden, die der Händler nicht gerne sieht.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. August 2012)

An den Punkt hatte ich noch garnicht gedacht


----------



## KarinS (3. August 2012)

falsches Zitat - gelöscht


----------



## Basti1986 (3. August 2012)

Hi,

hab auch mal wieder ein Paar Änderungen vorgenommen und denke so langsam habe ich meine perfekte Einstellung gefunden.



 





Werd vielleicht nächstes Wochenende mal die Conti's testen MK II in 2,4 die ich noch in der Garage hab aber bislang bin ich mit den Fat Albert recht zufrieden und hab kaum Grip verloren!

Eventuell wollte ich noch einen 30er Vorbau testen aber das alles zu seiner Zeit! Zumindestens habe ich auf Anrat nun den Lenker in einen Syntace getauscht so wie den Vorbau auf 65 mm reduziert! Passt wirklich um einiges besser nun ;-))


----------



## H.J. (3. August 2012)

so, ich hab auch fertig

301 MK10 XL, 160mm mit 170mm Lyrik solo air

raw / weiß

13320 g 

Verbesserungsoptionen

- Kronolog wenn ich wieder Geld habe
- tubless wenn ich Zeit habe

regards Heiner


----------



## Dantethr (3. August 2012)

H.J., Bild bitte!


----------



## snowmaniac (6. August 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? - Rahmen können auch bei tf-bikes sehr wohl einzeln bestellt werden!

http://www.tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (6. August 2012)

snowmaniac schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? - Rahmen können auch bei tf-bikes sehr wohl einzeln bestellt werden!
> 
> http://www.tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-liteville



Ich hatte vor einem Jahr das gleiche Thema, wollte den Rahmen über meinen Händler bestellen. Dieser bekam dann quasi eine Belehrung und Absage von TF-Bikes

Somit war ich gezwungen bei einem anderen Händler zu kaufen, und da ich meine Einzelteile sowieso bei bikecomponets bestellt habe ist der Rahmen gleich mitbestellt worden.

Da ich selbst Jahrelang im Einzelhandel tätig bin kann ich diese Vorgangsweise nicht nachvollziehen, da ja alle (stationäre Händler) immer mehr Druck durch dem Internethandel bekommen, sollten speziell Händler wie TF Bikes auch die lokalen Händler stützten und fördern. 

FAZIT: Wenn ich nicht unbedingt ein LV wollte, hätte ich bei meinen Händler ein (weiteres) Scott gekauft. Somit hat in Österreich keiner was an mir verdient sondern ein großer Deutscher Versender (hier aber gleich ein ganz dickes Lob für das super Service und Abwicklung)


----------



## Splash (6. August 2012)

Ich hatte auch noch dieses Jahr angefragt, wobei es mir konkret um einen Rahmen ging, ich aber gerne auf eine schöne Eloxal-Farbe gesetzt hätte. Dabei bekam ich folgende Antwort von Thomas Forstmayr:



> Unsere farbigen Sondermodelle verkaufen wir grundsätzlich nur als Komplettbikes, weil wir unseren Kunden ein optisch und technisch perfektes Bike zur Verfügung stellen wollen. Wenn du daran Interesse haben solltest, kann ich dir gerne ein individuelles Angebot machen.



Evtl ist´s ja durch die Unterscheidung zwischen dem Verkauf der Standard-Farben (schwarz, RAW) und den farbig eloxierten Rahmen ...


----------



## paulipan (6. August 2012)

Hi,

suche ein Litville 301 in L oder XL.
Wer eins abzugeben hat, bitte melden.... Danke


----------



## Chris13 (7. August 2012)

Gerade die erste Probefahrt auf meinen Haustrails gemacht.

MK10 in XL mit 160mm
BOS Deville 170mm
Megaforce 50
Easton Haven mit FA 2.4 

Bremsleitung der XTR Trail muss ich noch kürzen (wollte aber heute noch fahren)

Schaltung / Kurbel wird wir sobald verfügbar gegen die SRAM XX1 getauscht. 

Reverb Stütze kommt noch - bin noch nicht sicher wie ich die verlegen soll.

Gewicht - so wie es da steht 12,8kg (habe es gerade nach der Fahrt an die Kern Waage gehängt). Ist aber noch Potential (schwere 200g Schläuche, etc...) drin. Ich denke mit XX1 und dem W35 LRS (bekomme ich in Kürze von Syntace) sollte mit Reverb und sinnvollen Reifen trotzdem um die 12,5kg drin sein. Aber ist ja kein Leichtbauprojekt - trotzdem fährt sich ein leichte Bike ja immer besser (wenn das Gewicht sinnvoll gespart wird). 

Erster Eindruck (bin ja vorher das MK9 gefahren und habe auch ein 601).

+ Hinterbau ist wesentlich schluckfreudiger als vom MK9 
+ der 301 "Kicker" bei schnellen Wellen des DT Dämpfers ist komplett weg
+ Federweg lässt sich bei Pin auf Pin (im Stehen) voll ausnutzen
+ selbst im direkten Vergleich mit dem 601 liegt es mit der BOS sehr satt. Natürlich nicht ganz so laufruhig, aber dabei etwas verspielter
+ klettert selbst mit der 170mm Gabel extrem gut - auch an sehr steilen und verblockten Stellen

- die Front ist mir minimal zu hoch. Werde es mal mit dem Vorbau negativ versuchen, dann sollte es passen.

Fazit - geiles Bike. Freu mich auf die nächsten Runden damit.

Bild  ist nur vom Handy. Mache demnächst mal ein paar richtige Fotos.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. August 2012)

Hallelujia ist das geil!!!!


----------



## .t1mo (8. August 2012)

Super geil und wenn die neue Kurbel kommt dann ist auch der Bash weg


----------



## DC. (8. August 2012)

Gutes Fahrrad.


----------



## Wobbi (8. August 2012)

echt schickes rad!  aber bei dem gewicht habe ich mich vertan, da ich es gute 500g. leichter eingeschätzt hätte! sind bash, kassette und lrs so schwer?


----------



## Chris13 (8. August 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Super geil und wenn die neue Kurbel kommt dann ist auch der Bash weg



Bash ist nur dran, weil ich die Kurbel auf die schnelle vom 601 umgesteckt habe. Da hatte ich die e13 Führung dran - da macht das schon Sinn 
Hätte sonst mit Unterlegscheiben basteln müssen - fahre auch so auf jeden Fall schon 1x10. Das geht mit 34 vorne und 11/36 hinten ganz gut. 

Kette bleibt übrigens mit Syntace Führung, FSA Downhillblatt (ohne Steighilfen) und SLX Shadow plus auch ohne obere Führung sicher auf dem Blatt. Aber ist in jedem Fall nur eine Übergangslösung.

Bei der XX1 sollte es mit 34 oder 36 vorne und 10/42 hinten echt genial sein. Da kann man wirklich alles mit fahren (und wenn man mal alpin fährt wechselt man halt vorne das Kettenblatt).

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es eine Lösung für die XX1 Kassette auf dem Syntace Freilaufkörper gibt. Hat da einer Infos?

Mit würde prinzipiell auch die XX1 Kurbel reichen. Dann einfach in 34 fahren und weiterhin mit 10fach hinten 11/36. Da muss man aber mal schauen, ob die Kettenblätter auch mit 10 Ketten kompatibel sind.


----------



## Chris13 (8. August 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> echt schickes rad!  aber bei dem gewicht habe ich mich vertan, da ich es gute 500g. leichter eingeschätzt hätte! sind bash, kassette und lrs so schwer?



Meinst DU mein Bike in Post #6821?

Na - ich halte schon mal nicht von irgendwelchen Excell Tabellen Gewichten. Die machen ein Rad immer viel leichter als es wirklich ist.

Ich hänge das Rad (oder die Teile) an die Kern Waage - das angegebene Gewicht stimmt dann (im Rahmen der Toleranz der Waage - aber bei einer Kern ist das OK).

Der E13 Bash ist nicht so schwer. Der ist ja aus Composite. Wird nicht so viel machen. Die Rotor Kurbel ist ja eher sehr leicht.

Der Easton Haven LRS ist auch - für die Stabilität - sehr leicht. Wirklich leichter wird es mit einem W35 auch nicht. Allerdings erhoffe ich mir das Potential auf etwas leichtere Reifen zu gehen (z.b. NN 2.4 vorne und Rocket Ron 2.4 hinten) und dann über den Luftdruck am Grip zu arbeiten. Darüber lassen sich da bei vielleicht ähnlicher Perfomance zu einem FA 2.4 schon noch mal 500 Gramm sparen.

Wie gesagt - mein Ziel ist knapp unter 12,5kg mit Vario Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. August 2012)

mal wieder was von mir. zwar nicht meines, aber von mir fuer eine bekannte zusammengestellt und aufgebaut.







hope hoops evo3 mit ztr crest felgen
x0 / xt schaltung
truvativ noir kurbel
revelation
avid x0 bremsen
rubber queen 2.4 vorn und 2.2 hinten (schlauchlos mit milch)
12.2kg mit xpedo face off pedalen (ohne 11.8kg), genau wie's die execlliste ausgespuckt hat


----------



## Wobbi (8. August 2012)

@chris
och..ich denke schon, dass dein bash 100-120g. haben dürfte. mein alter e-thirteen (auch plaste) kam auf 220g. jedoch hatte dieser keine aussparungen. worin wird das einsatzgebiet des rades liegen? cc?


----------



## .t1mo (8. August 2012)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Bash ist nur dran, weil ich die Kurbel auf die schnelle vom 601 umgesteckt habe. Da hatte ich die e13 Führung dran - da macht das schon Sinn
> Hätte sonst mit Unterlegscheiben basteln müssen - fahre auch so auf jeden Fall schon 1x10. Das geht mit 34 vorne und 11/36 hinten ganz gut.



Das dachte ich mir schon, als ich die Bilder von deinem 601 gesehen habe


----------



## Chris13 (8. August 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> @chris
> och..ich denke schon, dass dein bash 100-120g. haben dürfte. mein alter e-thirteen (auch plaste) kam auf 220g. jedoch hatte dieser keine aussparungen. worin wird das einsatzgebiet des rades liegen? cc?



CC wäre lustig mit 170/160mm - ich denke dafür ist es dann doch überbewaffnet. 

Ich komme ja aus dem Racebereich und bin ja über 20 Jahre Rennen gefahren. Würde ich heute noch Rennen  fahren, dann würde ich wohl in Richtung 29 Hardtail (schnelle Strecken) oder 650B Fully gehen.

Nein - es soll so mein on4all Tourenbike / Trailbike / light Enduro werden. 

Ich habe noch ein Specialized FSR Carbon mit 140mm. Das 301 wird jetzt ein knappes Kilo schwerer, hat aber dafür viel mehr Potential und man kann auch mal ein paar andere Sachen in die Tour einbauen.

Will halt auch mal 5-6h damit unterwegs sein und noch Spaß haben. Aber Reifen kann man ja je nach Einsatzbereich auch mal wechseln (Mit einem MuddyMary 2.3 oder 2.5 fahre ich keine Tour ) - das restliche Setup soll aber schon einen weiten Einsatzbereich bekommen.


----------



## Wobbi (8. August 2012)

habe mich bei deinen vorgeschlagenen reifen (nn vorne und rr hinten) und dem montierten setup gewundert und dachte mir "wird schon seine gründe haben, warum er solch ein fahrwerk derart kastriert!" 
habe auf meinem 301 im mo 2 x mk2 2.4pro als tourenallrounder (rollwiderstand/grip/gewicht) und bin mit dem reifen in diesem einsatzbereich, auch bei mehrstündigen touren, durchaus zufrieden. für "ernsteres" gibt´s dann immer noch den lrs mit den barönchen!


----------



## Chris13 (8. August 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> habe mich bei deinen vorgeschlagenen reifen (nn vorne und rr hinten) und dem montierten setup gewundert und dachte mir "wird schon seine gründe haben, warum er solch ein fahrwerk derart kastriert!"
> habe auf meinem 301 im mo 2 x mk2 2.4pro als tourenallrounder (rollwiderstand/grip/gewicht) und bin mit dem reifen in diesem einsatzbereich, auch bei mehrstündigen touren, durchaus zufrieden. für "ernsteres" gibt´s dann immer noch den lrs mit den barönchen!



Reifen sind ja immer ein heikles Thema - 2 Biker 3 Meinungen. Mountain King in 2.4 bin ich auch schon gefahren - fande den aber nicht wirklich optimal. Ist aber auch kein schlechter Reifen. Da gefiel mir von Conti aber die Kombi Baron 2.3 vorne und X-King hinten besser. Hat mehr Grip vorne und rollt zusammen fast noch besser.

Der Fat Albert in 2.4 ist vom Volumen da schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer und der Grip ist aktuell (neuer Reifen) wirklich OK. 

Der Nobby Nic in 2.4 und Trail Compound ist auch nicht so schlecht. Aktuell reden den NN ja alle ziemlich schlecht. Vom Grip liegt der am Vorderrad schon über dem Mountain King. Zumindest meine Meinung.

Rocket Ron (ich meine nicht Racing Ralph) in 2.4 ist am Hinterrad gar nicht so schlecht. Ist ein bisschen wie X-King - kenne da sogar einige Enduro Racer, die den X-King am Hinterrad fahren (mit einem potenteren Vorderreifen).

Bei Reifen in der Klasse kann man aber auch viel mit dem richtigen Luftdruck und Fahrtechnik rausholen. Tendenziell reicht mir ein guter Vorderreifen - am Hinterrad gehe ich dann gerne Kompromisse zu einem besseren Rollwiderstand und Gewicht ein. 

Und man muss auch sehen, ob man (wie ich) eigentlich nur im Wald und Mittelgebirge (Eifel /Ardennen) oder hochalpin unterwegs ist. 

Wenn ich Shuttle, dann fahre ich auch einen MuddyMary 2.5 oder Baron 2.5, aber die möchte ich nicht 5h durch den Wald treten


----------



## Wobbi (8. August 2012)

bin mit dem nobby in 2.25 vorne und hinten auf einem meiner ragleys auch sehr zufrieden. zumindest solange es trocken ist. mit dem 2.4er hingegen komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht und habe/hatte auch immer das gefühl, dass der 2.25er mehr grip entwickelt. den xking in 2.4pro habe ich fast unbenutzt hier rumliegen, da ich mit ihm am hr, selbst mit einem druck von 1.7bar, nicht zurecht kam (gefühlter grip gleich null). aber daran merkt man auch schon, dass reifenbewertungen fast immer subjektiv sind! daher jedem so wie es gefällt!


----------



## rzOne20 (8. August 2012)

weils so pressiert (nächster vinschgautrip steht vor der tür) auch hier meine frage...


ich brauche da mal eure hilfe. hab ein liteville 301 mk8 rahmenset und eine gabel mit 1 1/8" schaft.
welchen steuersatz brauche ich bzw kann ich dafür nehmen?

diesen wo da steht Syntace Steuersatz SuperSpin tapered (MK-8) wo mich eben das tapered verunsichert!?

oder diesen hier mit der bezeichnung SYNTACE SuperSpin integrierter Steuersatz


hier hab ich ja schon ne menge 301mk8 gesehen, da weiß das sicher wer.... danke


----------



## din_format (8. August 2012)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Gerade die erste Probefahrt auf meinen Haustrails gemacht.
> 
> MK10 in XL mit 160mm
> BOS Deville 170mm
> ...





Und endlich mal eins mir Rotor 3D Kurbel. Ich fahr die Kurbel auch auf meinem MK5 und auch als 1 x 10.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (8. August 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> weils so pressiert (nächster vinschgautrip steht vor der tür) auch hier meine frage...
> 
> 
> ich brauche da mal eure hilfe. hab ein liteville 301 mk8 rahmenset und eine gabel mit 1 1/8" schaft.
> ...



Wieso verunsichert dich das tapered? Ist doch beim MK8 so, oben 1-1/8, unten wahlweise 1,5 oder 1-1/8, je nachdem, welchen "Ring" du verbaust. Der untere Link ist der Reduziersteuersatz fürs 301 bis MK7, den im oberen Link brauchst du.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (8. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> mal wieder was von mir. zwar nicht meines, aber von mir fuer eine bekannte zusammengestellt und aufgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liegt das an der Perspektive oder ist das tatsächlich hinten ne 203er und vorn ne 180er Bremsscheibe?


----------



## ONE78 (9. August 2012)

rotor am 301 kann ich auch:


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2012)

endlich mal ein Bike mit Männerbremse!


----------



## fatz (9. August 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Liegt das an der Perspektive oder ist das tatsächlich hinten ne 203er und vorn ne 180er Bremsscheibe?


 darauf hab ich gewartet. ist die perspektive. sind beides 180er


----------



## jammerlappen (9. August 2012)

Der is ja auch schon n Klassiker. Würden die Räder vom Händler aufgebaut, könnt ich das ja noch verstehen...

Nebenbei: wie genau fluchten Eure Hinterräder mit der Rahmenebene?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (9. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nebenbei: wie genau fluchten Eure Hinterräder mit der Rahmenebene?



puuuh...das ist abhängig deiner definition des wortes "genau"! 
bei meinem mk10 war´s unter aller sau! vers. räder eingesetzt - immer das gleiche ergebniss. da ich keine exzentrische mutter zum ausgleich dieses werksseitigen gimmicks verbaut hatte (rahmen wurde neu erworben), durfte ich diese beim lv-händler für 5 nachträglich kaufen. und da sich liteville hierzu mir gegenüber per mail auch nicht äussern wollte, dazu dann noch falsch angesetzte bohrungen für die hinterradbremse und eine mal mehr und mal weniger knacksende wippe, hat es meine liebe zur marke nicht unbedingt gestärkt!


----------



## Airhaenz (9. August 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> puuuh...das ist abhängig deiner definition des wortes "genau"!
> bei meinem mk10 war´s unter aller sau! vers. räder eingesetzt - immer das gleiche ergebniss. da ich keine exzentrische mutter zum ausgleich dieses werksseitigen gimmicks verbaut hatte (rahmen wurde neu erworben), durfte ich diese beim lv-händler für 5 nachträglich kaufen. und da sich liteville hierzu mir gegenüber per mail auch nicht äussern wollte, dazu dann noch falsch angesetzte bohrungen für die hinterradbremse und eine mal mehr und mal weniger knacksende wippe, hat es meine liebe zur marke nicht unbedingt gestärkt!



Bei mir ist das Knacksen der Wippe, dass erste Anzeichen für Drehmoment Verlust der Wippenhauptlager Schraube..Vielleicht kann man aus dem Bug ein Feature machen: Integriertes akustisches Drehmomentverlust Warnsystem


----------



## din_format (9. August 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> rotor am 301 kann ich auch:



schön schön, wie hast du es geschafft, dass die sehr schmal bauende Kurbel am Hinterbau vorbei passt?
Bei mir schlagen die Kurbeln ohne dickere Distanzringe an der Kettenstrebe an.
Gruss


----------



## Sandy UK (9. August 2012)

@One78

Was sind das für Flatpedals?


----------



## Sandy UK (9. August 2012)

Ach ja, fast vergessen... Meins!
Sorry für die schlechten Fotos.










Allerdings sind bereits einige Teile umgebaut. Sobald ich fertig bin gibts neue "ordentliche" Fotos.


----------



## frogbite (10. August 2012)

.


----------



## one.nomad (10. August 2012)

@Sandy UK

Darf ich dich mal direkt fragen, warum du (und das scheinst du bei allen Rädern laut deinem Album so zu tun) die Sattel so extrem weit nach hinten geschoben fährst? Verbiegst du dir damit nicht ständig das Sattelgestell? Und wäre da ein längeres Rad nicht besser wenn du so weit hinterrücke musst, damit's passt? Oder musst du so "von Hinten" in die Kurbeln kommen? Die Leute sind ja verschieden mir ihren Vorlieben 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2012)

die rotor passt bei mir (mk3) ohne dickere scheiben, is eng aber passt. meine alte m952 war auch so eng auf der linken seite und die war vermutlich nicht ganz so steif wie die 3d.

pedalen sind so günstige vp ... aus der bucht, mit längeren schrauben ganz guter grip (übergangslösung)


----------



## Xeleux (10. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nebenbei: wie genau fluchten Eure Hinterräder mit der Rahmenebene?


 
Die Frage ist sehr interessant... 
Wie schlimm ist es denn bei Dir? 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandy UK (10. August 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> @Sandy UK
> 
> Darf ich dich mal direkt fragen, warum du (und das scheinst du bei allen Rädern laut deinem Album so zu tun) die Sattel so extrem weit nach hinten geschoben fährst? Verbiegst du dir damit nicht ständig das Sattelgestell? Und wäre da ein längeres Rad nicht besser wenn du so weit hinterrücke musst, damit's passt? Oder musst du so "von Hinten" in die Kurbeln kommen? Die Leute sind ja verschieden mir ihren Vorlieben
> 
> ...



Die Klemmung ist bei mir immer nur im empfohlenen skalierten Bereich des Gestells.
Auf dem Foto war das Rad noch frisch auf/umgebaut. Sattel also nicht wirklich passend eingestellt. Der Rahmen ist M, ich bin 1,75m, Vorbau hat 65mm. Das passt ganz gut.
Stelle den Sattel immer so ein das das Knie mit der Pedalachse fluchtet. So wie es sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandy UK (10. August 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Die Frage ist sehr interessant...
> Wie schlimm ist es denn bei Dir?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2



Erkläre mir mal welche Flucht ich messen muss? Also Punkt zu Punkt.


----------



## Xeleux (10. August 2012)

Messen ist relativ... Mir geht es in erster Linie eigentlich nur darum, ob das Hinterrad mittig zum Sitzrohr steht? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mokka_ (10. August 2012)

bei meinem mk8 und 601 mk1 passt es wunderbar hoffe doch das es nicht ne ausnahme ist gg

alles wunderbar mittig und wenn ich freihändig daher komme fährt es gerade aus so wie es sein sollte!


----------



## Sandy UK (10. August 2012)

Hab bei meinem MK10 geschaut.
Laufrad sitzt absolut grade zu Sitzrohr. Freihändig fahren ging bisher auch immer ohne das mir was aufgefallen wäre.

Wäre da was schief würde ich den Rahmen sofort tauschen lassen. Bei 2000,- euro für einen Rahmen würde ich darauf bestehen. Zumal die mit 10 Jahren Garantie werben.

Das einzige was mich ärgert ist das dieses schwarz sich sehr schlecht reinigen lässt.
Nach dem waschen, wenn das Wasser getrocknet ist kommen immer dreck flecken zum Vorschein. 
Hatte ich so auffällig noch an keinem meiner Räder.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2012)

Als ersten Anhaltspunkt mal den Abstand zwischen Laufrad und Sitzstreben prüfen.

Danach mal schauen, ob die Umlenkhebel im gleichen Abstand zum Rahmen laufen.

Ein schiefes Hinterrad alleine erkennt meist nur jemand, der hinter fährt, sonst ist das schwer.


----------



## Martin1508 (10. August 2012)

Das einzige was mich ärgert ist das dieses schwarz sich sehr schlecht reinigen lässt.
Nach dem waschen, wenn das Wasser getrocknet ist kommen immer dreck flecken zum Vorschein. 
Hatte ich so auffällig noch an keinem meiner Räder.[/QUOTE]

Moin,

nimm Brunox und nen Microfaserlappen. Mach ich bei meinem auch und da ist das Elox noch rauer als bei Liteville. Sieht danach aus wie neu.

Gruss


----------



## Tobi555 (11. August 2012)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich ärgert ist das dieses schwarz sich sehr schlecht reinigen lässt.
> Nach dem waschen, wenn das Wasser getrocknet ist kommen immer dreck flecken zum Vorschein.
> Hatte ich so auffällig noch an keinem meiner Räder.


 

Ballistol funktioniert auch super!


----------



## martinzone (11. August 2012)




----------



## AllmountainSeb (11. August 2012)

Leg die Leitung vom Schaltwerk doch lieber gleich mit auf die andere Seite, ansonsten ist es ja fast fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. August 2012)

Sandy UK schrieb:


> Hab bei meinem MK10 geschaut.
> Laufrad sitzt absolut grade zu Sitzrohr. Freihändig fahren ging bisher auch immer ohne das mir was aufgefallen wäre.
> 
> Wäre da was schief würde ich den Rahmen sofort tauschen lassen. Bei 2000,- euro für einen Rahmen würde ich darauf bestehen. Zumal die mit 10 Jahren Garantie werben.
> ...



Nimm Silikonspray das ist das beste ,dann ist es nach der reinigung wie neu.


----------



## p00nage (11. August 2012)

Zieht aber des ganze Fett auf dem Rahmen nicht noch mehr den Staub an ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2012)

Das Silikonspray ist kein Fett 
und nein es zieht den Staub nicht an


----------



## Tobi555 (11. August 2012)

Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass so ein bissl Staub und Dreck dem Liteville eh viel besser steht.


----------



## stumpi2006 (12. August 2012)

Hier mein 301 mit 140er Wippe das ich mir vor einem Jahr aufgebaut habe. 






Letzten Sonntag habe ich mein Schaltwerk geschrottet. Das neue RD-M985 SGS kriege ich aber nicht wirklich in Position, mir kommt alles 'zu weit oben' vor. Es kommt vor, dass der Schaltzug gegen den gelben Verriegelungshebel des Schaltwerkgehäuses drückt und das 11er Ritzel nicht mehr schaltbar ist, d.h. Endanschlag stimmt aber der Schaltzug behindert das Schaltwerk (geschaltet auf 42er Blatt und kleinstes Ritzel). :-(






Vorher war das gleiche Schaltwerk dran und funktionierte problemlos. Habt ihr sowas schon mal gehabt?


----------



## Rocky10 (12. August 2012)

Vorher war das gleiche Schaltwerk dran und funktionierte problemlos. Habt ihr sowas schon mal gehabt?[/QUOTE]

Schalte auf das grösste Ritzel und stell mit der Distanzschraube das Schaltwerk ein.
Die obere Umlenkrolle muss ca. 2 mm unter dem grössten Ritzel sein, das könnte dan die Lösung für Dein Problem sein.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpi2006 (12. August 2012)

Danke, hab ich aber schon gemacht. Die Führungsrolle läuft nicht am 36er an. Daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (12. August 2012)

stumpi2006 schrieb:


> Hier mein 301 mit 140er Wippe das ich mir vor einem Jahr aufgebaut habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das sieht wirklich alles zu weit oben aus bei Dir......

Hier mal meins:

Hier ungefähr im gleichen Gang wie bei deinem Bild




Und hier mal im kleinsten Gang.





Die schwarze Abdeckung mit dem goldenen Hebel steht bei mir unter der Kettenstrebe, bei Dir in gleicher Höhe wie die Kettenstrebe.

Machs doch einfach nochmal weg und schau ob Du´s evtl. falsch montiert hast??

Ich glaub mich zu erinnern das bei dem Schaltwerk ne Montageanleitung dabei war mit ner Zeichnung wie man´s nicht montieren soll/darf....
Vielleicht hast da nen Hund reingebracht


----------



## stumpi2006 (12. August 2012)

Danke Rüssel, hab das Teil jetzt wie bei dir angeschraubt. Fahre an meinen anderen Bikes die X0 und da ist der Anschlag am Schaltauge genau entgegengesetzt. Hoffe das war's jetzt.


----------



## cubabluete (12. August 2012)

War mir zuerst auch unsicher wie man das Schaltwerk dran schraubt. Jedenfalls muss der Zapfen beim Schaltauge so weit vorne wie möglich (bei Shimano) einrasten und nicht mittig, sonst steht das Schaltwerk wie bei dir zu weit nach vorne oben.


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. August 2012)

stumpi2006 schrieb:


> Danke Rüssel, hab das Teil jetzt wie bei dir angeschraubt. Fahre an meinen anderen Bikes die X0 und da ist der Anschlag am Schaltauge genau entgegengesetzt. Hoffe das war's jetzt.



Schaut doch schon viel besser aus

Ich denke das wars


----------



## stumpi2006 (13. August 2012)

Hallo Rüssel,
darf ich deine Geduld nochmal strapazieren? Wirf bitte mal die Kette auf's kleine Blatt und das 36er. Ich komme dabei nur auf ca. 170 Grad Umschlingung. Keine Ahnung, ob das vorher auch so war. Ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. August 2012)

Schneeweißchen


----------



## stumpi2006 (13. August 2012)

Schneeweißchen:
Und, wie bist du mit der LEV zufrieden?


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. August 2012)

stumpi2006 schrieb:


> Hallo Rüssel,
> darf ich deine Geduld nochmal strapazieren? Wirf bitte mal die Kette auf's kleine Blatt und das 36er. Ich komme dabei nur auf ca. 170 Grad Umschlingung. Keine Ahnung, ob das vorher auch so war. Ist das bei dir auch so?



Sieht bei mir genauso aus.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. August 2012)

stumpi2006 schrieb:


> Schneeweißchen:
> Und, wie bist du mit der LEV zufrieden?



Ist die Kronolog ;-)
Ja, funkt prima. 
Entlastet entriegelt sie nicht ganz so leicht wie unter Last.
Aber evtl. lässt sich das noch einstellen oder es läuft sich noch ein.
War gestern die erst die zweite Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stumpi2006 (13. August 2012)

Rüssel:
Danke für's Nachschauen und Antworten. Das war's jetzt wirklich. Hat heute mit gewohnter Präzision geschaltet.

Stuntfrosch:
 O.k. hätte mir spätestens beim Remotehebel auffallen können. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## one.nomad (18. August 2012)

Nun denn,

Bild vom quasi-aktuellen Stand. Die später getätigten Änderungen haben sich nicht merklich auf die Optik aber deutlich auf die Funktion ausgewirkt .

Fährt wer von euch die Crossmax SX? Wenn ja, wie ist das bei euch mit der QRM+ Lagereinstellung hinten? Mir kommt das so vor, als ob sich das Ganze nach ein paar Fahrten immer wieder selber lockert.


----------



## AllmountainSeb (18. August 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Wenn ja, wie ist das bei euch mit der QRM+ Lagereinstellung hinten? Mir kommt das so vor, als ob sich das Ganze nach ein paar Fahrten immer wieder selber lockert.


War bei mir definitiv genauso.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. August 2012)

weil da grad die frage wg schaltwerk war. ich hätte eine zum werfer, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

also ich hab gestern abend und heute das lv301 zusammengeschraubt. jetzt wollt ich schaltung einstellen und siehe da, die kette streift sozusagen immer am werfer quersteg!

sieht so aus:




detail




von vorne




zustand aktuell wie am bild hinten 32er und vorne 22 blatt.
sobald ich hinten rauf (bzw runter auf kleineres blatt) schalte wird der quersteg am werfer richtig zur "umleitung"!

kann das richtig sein ... nein, klar! aber was mach ich da falsch?


----------



## Wobbi (18. August 2012)

würde auf den falschen umwerfertyp (fassungsvermögen) tippen!


----------



## flyingstereo (18. August 2012)

Schraube zur Befestigung am Rahmen lockern und Umwerfer hinten nach unten drehen. Hoffe es ist verständlich wie ich es meine


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. August 2012)

und den SAG nicht vergessen 
wenn man drauf sitzt schleift es nimmer

btw. das Schlauchgewürge um die Streben sieht grauslich aus


----------



## Mozart-only (18. August 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Nun denn,
> 
> Bild vom quasi-aktuellen Stand. Die später getätigten Änderungen haben sich nicht merklich auf die Optik aber deutlich auf die Funktion ausgewirkt .
> 
> Fährt wer von euch die Crossmax SX? Wenn ja, wie ist das bei euch mit der QRM+ Lagereinstellung hinten? Mir kommt das so vor, als ob sich das Ganze nach ein paar Fahrten immer wieder selber lockert.



sehr lässig, kompliment


----------



## Mountain77 (19. August 2012)

Neueste Anschaffung Magura Thor, mal eben 700g gegenüber der Suntour Durolux eingesparrt. Kampfgewicht meines 301 jetzt 13,8kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (22. August 2012)

Nach den ganzen neuen Bikes hier mal mein MK5.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2012)

das ding schreit ja förmlich nach einer ausfahrt am deutschen eck....., meld dich mal


----------



## thetourist (22. August 2012)

Oh, der Besuch steht ja auch noch aus! Hast recht.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das ding schreit ja förmlich nach einer ausfahrt am deutschen eck....., meld dich mal


----------



## supasini (22. August 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> [...] und siehe da, die kette streift sozusagen immer am werfer quersteg! [...] sobald ich hinten rauf (bzw runter auf kleineres blatt) schalte wird der quersteg am werfer richtig zur "umleitung"!
> kann das richtig sein ... nein, klar! aber was mach ich da falsch?



Du machst nix falsch, das ist normal.
Wie schon geschrieben wollte ich dir auch nochmal bestätigen, dass die Kette erst im belasteten Zustand nicht mehr schleift. Am Montageständer ist sie nicht schleiffrei zu bekommen, erst, wenn du draufsitzt!


----------



## lexle (22. August 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Neueste Anschaffung Magura Thor, mal eben 700g gegenüber der Suntour Durolux eingesparrt. Kampfgewicht meines 301 jetzt 13,8kg.



Mein Gott die Zugverlegung der Reverb


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. August 2012)

lexle schrieb:


> Mein Gott die Zugverlegung der Reverb


ist halt eine/die Möglichkeit wenn man die Reverb öfters mal gegen eine normale Stütze tauscht und nicht ständig die Leitung öffnen will 
Aber hübsch ist anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist halt eine/die Möglichkeit wenn man die Reverb öfters mal gegen eine normale Stütze tauscht und nicht ständig die Leitung öffnen will
> Aber hübsch ist anders




Auf den Punkt gebracht und sieht in Natura gar nicht so schlimm aus. 
Ich war die Sauerei bei Mon-/Demontage der Stütze satt. Demontage/Montage ist eine (ölfreie) Sache von Minuten, drei Kabelbinder und funzt super. Es entsteht auch keine häßliche Schlaufe beim Einfahren der Stütze, die Flasche kann ich auch noch sauber verstauen, ohne das etwas schleift. Wenn der Lenker mal doch zu weit umschlägt, kann die Leitung wandern.


----------



## H.J. (23. August 2012)

ich bin auch fast fertig, mir fehlt noch die richtige Sattelstütze, da will ich die RX reverb stealth in 34,9mm einbauen, die ist aber noch nicht verfügbar und die Kette schlabbert mir noch zu sehr.
In XL / 160mm jetzt 13,1 kg

- RX lyrik 170mm
- komplett X0 in 2 x 9 (das reicht mir völlig, da komme ich überall hoch)
- ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro und ohne Schläuche (kann ich jedem empfehlen) 
- Truvatic AKA

Gruß Heiner


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2012)

ick behalte den Oldtimer doch...
ein paar neue Teile (auch neuer Dämpfer und neue Gabel aus dem Bikemarkt) und jetzt werden damit wider Kilometer gespult.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. August 2012)

Oldtimer!? Faehrt heute noch vielen davon!  ;-)


----------



## rzOne20 (23. August 2012)

wieso oldtimer? sieht doch eh ok aus...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. August 2012)

Mk3


----------



## thetourist (23. August 2012)

Und wem ist das MK10 aus dem anderen Thema?



[email protected] schrieb:


> ick behalte den Oldtimer doch...
> [/IMG]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2012)

H.J. schrieb:


> da will ich die RX reverb stealth in 34,9mm einbauen,


wie willst du bei der Stealth die Leitung verlegen ?
da ist doch nirgends ein passendes Loch, noch eine irgendwie geartete Leitungsführung.
oder gibt es die offizielle Bohranleitung schon irgendwo ?
aber ohne irgendeine Fixierung/Leitungsführung wird die Leitung im Rahmen vermutlich leider auch zur (weiteren) unerwünschten Geräuschquelle
ein weiterer Nachteil ist die nicht mehr so einfach mögliche Demontage z.B. im (zu) kleinen Auto

ich warte aber auch auf die 34,9mm Reverb, mir reicht aber unter anderem aus o.g. Gründen die normale Ausführung


----------



## MarkusL (23. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie willst du bei der Stealth die Leitung verlegen ?
> da ist doch nirgends ein passendes Loch, noch eine irgendwie geartete Leitungsführung.
> oder gibt es die offizielle Bohranleitung schon irgendwo ?


Wäre halt schon eine elgante Lösung. Am Unterrohr entlang (gibts da nicht schon diese Halter für eine 3. Leitung?) und dann über dem Tretlager ins Sitzrohr. Ein Loch sollte nicht das Thema sein. Viele Rahmen haben da ein Loch für den 2. Flaschenhalter.


----------



## cubabluete (23. August 2012)

Kauft euch die LEV, dann braucht ihr euch darüber nicht den Kopf zu zerbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.J. (23. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie willst du bei der Stealth die Leitung verlegen ?
> da ist doch nirgends ein passendes Loch, noch eine irgendwie geartete Leitungsführung.
> oder gibt es die offizielle Bohranleitung schon irgendwo ?
> aber ohne irgendeine Fixierung/Leitungsführung wird die Leitung im Rahmen vermutlich leider auch zur (weiteren) unerwünschten Geräuschquelle
> ...




das ist eine richtig gute Frage , genau das habe ich  LV auch gefragt. Das Sattelrohr sollt genügend Stabilität bieten um selbst ein Loch zu bohren zumal a.d anderen Seite ja auch schon das dusselige Umwerferloch ist, halte euch a.d. Laufenden

Heiner


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2012)

@the tourist
ich verstehe die Frage echt nicht - ist wohl so ne regionale Sprechweise

Falls Du wissen willst, wessen Rad das im MK10 Thema von mir gepostete MK10 ist, dann kann ich sagen, dass ist auch meins. Halt anderer Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2012)

MarkusL schrieb:


> WÃ¤re halt schon eine elgante LÃ¶sung. Am Unterrohr entlang (gibts da nicht schon diese Halter fÃ¼r eine 3. Leitung?) und dann Ã¼ber dem Tretlager ins Sitzrohr.



die LeitungsfÃ¼hrung unterm Oberrohr ist fÃ¼r den Weg Ã¼ber den "Aschenbecher" ausgelegt

du musst dann noch um den DÃ¤mpfer und das Sitzrohr runter wo es keine LeitungsfÃ¼hrung gibt. 
Und da man von oben kommt muss man an dem Loch in einem verdammt engem Radius einen 180Â° Bogen machen um die Stealth dann auch von unten anfahren zu kÃ¶nnen
Nur was hat man dann gewonnen ? 
Es liegt trotzdem eine ellenlange Leitung "auf Putz" den halben Rahmen entlang.
Da kann ich mit einer herkÃ¶mmlichen Versenkbaren auch gleich den Weg oben entlang nehmen

Wenn Stealth dann bitte konsequent komplett im Rahmen entlang und erst vorne im Steuerrohrbereich wieder raus



MarkusL schrieb:


> Ein Loch sollte nicht das Thema sein. Viele Rahmen haben da ein Loch fÃ¼r den 2. Flaschenhalter.


nur sind da die Rahmen auch von Haus aus entsprechend vorbereitet
Da kommt keiner mit Papas alter Schlagbohrmaschine und dem 20 Jahre alten Bohrer aus dem 5,99 DM 10er Bohrerset und versucht nachtrÃ¤glich ein Loch in den 2000â¬ Rahmen zu dengeln 
und was ist wenn der Rahmen dann an der so zugefÃ¼hrten Schwachstelle reiÃt ?


----------



## MarkusL (23. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Leitungsführung unterm Oberrohr ist für den Weg über den "Aschenbecher" ausgelegt


 
Hab' noch einen Oldtimer mit Nichtraucher-Ausstattung.


----------



## H.J. (23. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Leitungsführung unterm Oberrohr ist für den Weg über den "Aschenbecher" ausgelegt
> 
> du musst dann noch um den Dämpfer und das Sitzrohr runter wo es keine Leitungsführung gibt.
> Und da man von oben kommt muss man an dem Loch in einem verdammt engem Radius einen 180° Bogen machen um die Stealth dann auch von unten anfahren zu können
> ...



das würde ich auch nur mit dem ok von LV machen, ich habe genau das gefragt, wobei ich nicht glaube, daß wir da eine Bohrschablone / Freigabe bekommen. Aber warum nicht die Druckleitung der Stealth hinten raus (Umwerferloch) verlegen. 
Ich schaue mir morgen mal die Bohrung an

H.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2012)

H.J. schrieb:


> Aber warum nicht die Druckleitung der Stealth hinten raus (Umwerferloch) verlegen.


aber was hast du dann durch die Stealth gewonnen ?


die Leitung muss immer recht lang sein, IMHO länger als bei der herkömmlichen Verlegung
es gibt dort keine Leitungsführungen, also muss man wieder mit Klebepads und Kabelbinder arbeiten was aber wie immer nach Bastellösung aussieht
die Leitung liegt weiterhin außen und der theoretische Fall dass ein Ast o.ä. die Leitung beschädigt/abreißt bleibt und auch das Kabel/Leitungs Wirrwarr bleibt, nix mit aufgeräumter Optik
mal eben schnell für den Bikeparkbesuch, den AlpenX oder das Verladen in den Kleinwagen die Stütze rausnehmen geht auch nicht
das Optimum ist in meinen Augen eine Stütze, die wie die LEV oder die wohl nie erscheinende Syntace Stütze einen Leitungsabgang knapp überm Sattelschnellspanner hat und die Leitung sich beim absenken nicht mit bewegt. Deren Leitung kann man sauber in der vorgesehenen Leitungsführungen unterbringen.

Die LEV ist immerhin schon mal ein mehr oder weniger fertiges Produkt aber derzeit auch nicht wirklich im Markt verfügbar, die Syntace......


----------



## thetourist (23. August 2012)

Na, scheinst ja trotz der regionalen Unterschiede die Frage verstanden zu haben.  

Beides schöne Bikes!



[email protected] schrieb:


> @the tourist
> ich verstehe die Frage echt nicht - ist wohl so ne regionale Sprechweise
> 
> Falls Du wissen willst, wessen Rad das im MK10 Thema von mir gepostete MK10 ist, dann kann ich sagen, dass ist auch meins. Halt anderer Einsatzbereich.


----------



## H.J. (24. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber was hast du dann durch die Stealth gewonnen ?
> 
> 
> die Leitung muss immer recht lang sein, IMHO länger als bei der herkömmlichen Verlegung
> ...



meine Idee war es, die Druckleitung der Stealth beispielsweise aus dem Umwerferloch herauszuführen. Da kann man ggf. Winkelstücke nehmen damit der Radius nicht so groß ist. Diese Winkelstücke werden auf die Leitung gesteckt ähnlich wie beim Aquariumbau (nur ölresistent & halbar). Die gibt es in ganz verschiedenen Ausführungen.
So, dann kannst Du die Leitungen am Unterrohr z.B. professionell mit den Syntace Kammerschmid Klemmen 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1790
zum Lenker führen, perfect  

Ok, wenn Du die Sattelstütze umbedingt immer herausnehmen mußt, da gibt es keine Lösung für, ggf Schnellverschlüsse, da muß man dann aber immer entlüften, ist aber glaube ich nicht so wichtig

Gruß Heiner


----------



## frogbite (24. August 2012)

Lässt sich nicht unten das Schaltwerkskabelloch (wo das Schaltwerkkabel durch das Sitzrohr geführt wird) etwas erweitern und da noch die stealth-leitung unterbringen? Oder gefährdet das die Schweißnähte?
Dann könnte man nämlich die stealth-Leitung parallel zur Schaltwerk- und Bremsleitung zum Lenker verlegen, man braucht nur 3er Kabelhalter.
Ich bin gespannt, ob LV da noch eine Lösung für MK<11 einfällt.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. August 2012)

was mir zu denken gibt ist das, was TF-Bikes zum Thema stealth 34,9 schreibt:

http://www.tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-custom_parts

"Die Reduzierhülse für´s Liteville

Eine absolut perfekte, versenkbare Sattelstütze gibt es leider noch nicht, aber die Stütze, die unserem Ideal eindeutig am Nächsten kommt, ist die Reverb Remote von Rock Shox. Bisher musste man zum Einbau in unsere Liteville Bikes immer eine Reduzierhülse verwenden. Die gute Nachricht dazu: *Rock Shox baut nun eine Reverb in 34,9mm Durchmesser! Die schlechte Nachricht: diese Variante wiegt gut 200 Gramm mehr als eine Reverb in 31,6mm! *

Wir werden demnach die 34,9er nicht verbauen, weil der Gewichtsaufschlag durch das verdickte Rohr einfach inakzeptabel ist (Innenleben bleibt gleich, nur das Rohr wird dicker = schwerer). Also mussten wir uns nach der anfänglichen Euphorie, dass wir keine Reduzierhülsen mehr benötigen, schnell eine perfekte Lösung einfallen lassen. 140mm lang, möglichst leicht und mit einer Dichtung, die man in der Superlock 2 einclipsen kann - so weit, so einfach! Hier seht ihr das Ergebnis mit unserer eigenen tf-bikes Reduzierhülse, exklusiv bei uns und inklusive der Dichtung mit nur 43 Gramm - ergibt also satte 160 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis ohne Nachteile bei der Stabilität oder Abdichtung."


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. August 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> was mir zu denken gibt ist das, was TF-Bikes zum Thema stealth 34,9 schreibt:
> 
> http://www.tf-bikes.at/index-shop___angebote-custom_parts
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach entweder lebst du mit 200 Gramm mehr ,oder bleibst bei 31,6 mit Hülse.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2012)

Man hat machmal den Eindruck, als könne man mit einer normalen Sattelstütze nicht mehr biken...


----------



## biker-wug (24. August 2012)

Kann man, aber mit verstellbarer macht es mehr SPASS!!!!!

Gerade in so Ecken wie ich wohne, 150hm rauf, 150 runter, 100 hoch, 100 runter, usw.....

Da müsste ich in 2 Stunden ca. 10-15 mal die Stütze hoch und runter machen.


Das mit dem Gewicht der 34,9er Reverb ist echt ne lachnummer......


----------



## thetourist (24. August 2012)

Oh, sehr interessant!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2012)

So ein Mist. Damit ist die auch gestorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. August 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kann man, aber mit verstellbarer macht es mehr SPASS!!!!!
> 
> Gerade in so Ecken wie ich wohne, 150hm rauf, 150 runter, 100 hoch, 100 runter, usw.....
> 
> ...


Recht haste so wie bei uns auch.
Aber diese ganzen Komentare wie wo kann ich ein Loch im Rahmen nutzen geht einem doch auf den Keks.Wenn am 301 vor gesehen wäre ,hatte Liteville sich schon ganz ganz lange gemeldet.Hab die Rev jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren im einsatz und ist immer noch Top.Wenns mal was gescheites und haltbares auf dem Markt gibt werd ich mal schauen.
Gruss


----------



## nochi (24. August 2012)

naja .. mer kann auch im fahren ne normale Stütze hoch und runter machen .. und für Bergtouren sind die verstellbaren eh überflüssig .. da gehts lang hoch und lang runter .. (ich hab nur 80hm max. in der heimrunde, 12 mal hoch und runter, ohne verstellbare)

bei der 6 tägigen tour bei der ich vor ner woche war hat der Guide verständlicher weise über die dinger geschumpfen .. in 2-3 wochen .. 4 so dinger auf den touren kaputt gegangen .. leitung ausm remotehebel (reverb), n paar gingen nimmer hoch oder nimmer runter .. usw .. 

p.s. das is doch ne art Galerie .. wie wärs mal wieder mit paar fotos .. 

im lift Bormio 3000 mein bike und das 901er des Guides




netter ausblick




wurzeltrails


----------



## Pittus (24. August 2012)

Da sind wir vor 2 Jahren rauf gefahren/geschoben 
Aber nur weil die Seilbahn in Revision war

Pitt


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2012)

und zum schluss die steile rinne runter nach st. christina?


----------



## arthur80 (24. August 2012)

Eigentlich ganz einfach das mit der versenkbaren Stütze,  
 wenn man die Finger von RS lässt und eine vernünftige nimmt.


 - mechanisches Einrasten
 - keine Sauerei mit ÖL
 - im Handumdrehen demontierbar

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/04...neue-version-der-verstellbaren-sattelstuetze/

Viel Spaß beim kommentieren!


----------



## nochi (24. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und zum schluss die steile rinne runter nach st. christina?



wir sind 2 mal hoch .. einmal wo anderst einmal st. catarina .. 
das shuttle hat uns wieder zum lift gebracht ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. August 2012)

die rinne war schon steil?


----------



## coastalwolf (24. August 2012)

arthur80 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz einfach das mit der versenkbaren Stütze,
> wenn man die Finger von RS lässt und eine vernünftige nimmt.
> 
> 
> ...




Was ist denn an der RS unvernünftig außer das Du Dir scheinbar das vollkommen unproblematische Entlüften nicht zutraust?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. August 2012)

Ein Freund von mir mit dem ioch sehr oft biken gehe, faehrt die RS.
Es ist zwar nicht die zuverlaessigste Stuetze, aber er hat sie schon 3 mal eingeschickt und bekam jedesmal auf Garantie eine neue zugeschickt.
Wenigstens scheint der Service zu stimmen...LOL!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2012)

na da hab ich mit meinen beiden Reverbs (in den Nicht LVs ) ja Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (24. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> na da hab ich mit meinen beiden Reverbs (in den Nicht LVs ) ja Glück



Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Fahre die Reverb seit 2 1/2 Jahren und nichts ist problematisch. Einmal Service bei Flatout und das wars. Das Ding funzt einfach nur gut.

Gruss


----------



## sinux (24. August 2012)

Zur Info:
Hier Galerie...
Diskussion welche Stütze wo bei wem am besten funzt woanders

Danke....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. August 2012)

Spielverderber !

wenn es denn sein muss.... 







beide nicht 100% aktuell
Hinterreifen ist mittlerweile auch (wieder) ein FA 2.25 drauf, der alte Flite ist einem SQ Lab 611 gewichen und der Monarch hat vom dunklen Lord ein anderes Tuning bekommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2012)

Puhhhh!
Was für eine altmodische Sattelstütze........


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. August 2012)

aber bewährt ! 
hat aber beim 301 nur rein optische Gründe.....
die Reverb war genau 10 Minuten drinnen.....gegenüber der durchgehenden 34,9mm der Syntace hat mir aber das Stängelchen, das bei der Reverb den Sattel hält, im 301 so rein optisch gar nicht gefallen.
Außerdem stand ein zu dem Zeitpunkt neues Bike daneben, das schlanke Rohre hat + eine 31,6 Sattelstütze braucht und es mich dort optisch gar nicht stört 
die zweite Reverb die ich günstig im 2011er Abverkauf geschossen hatte ist dann gleich ins 2012er Projekt gekommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2012)

das neue Projekt kennt ja schon das Kalmithaus.....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. August 2012)

das kennen selbstverständlich alle meine Bikes 
heute steht nur Weinbiet & Eckkopf auf dem Plan, aber mit dem 301


----------



## AllmountainSeb (25. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die Reverb war genau 10 Minuten drinnen.....gegenüber der durchgehenden 34,9mm der Syntace hat mir aber das Stängelchen, das bei der Reverb den Sattel hält, im 301 so rein optisch gar nicht gefallen.


Du hast schon recht, aber was bleibt einem übrig wenn man eine Vario Stütze haben möchte?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. August 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das kennen selbstverständlich alle meine Bikes
> heute steht nur Weinbiet & Eckkopf auf dem Plan, aber mit dem 301



heute mal Stromberg.
Nächstes WE ggf. in deiner Gegend.
Sollten mal in Kontakt bleiben.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (25. August 2012)

hab mir genau aus den genannten optischen Gründen einen Neoprene - Überzieher aus nem alten Surfanzug gebastelt. Das kaschiert ein wenig das "Stängelchen" und führt zudem die Leitung schön nahe an der Stütze.


----------



## Rocky10 (25. August 2012)

akueller Stand meines Oltimers, frisch geputzt.
wäre zu verkauf, bei Intresse PN


----------



## Shughart (27. August 2012)

meins ist endlich nach gut einem halben Jahr Aufbau-Zeit - hatte nach und nach die Teile zusammen gekauft - fast vollständig fahrbereit


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2012)

schicke Giraffe


----------



## Elztalbiker (27. August 2012)

Schön! Nur die Bremsleitung fuer hinten hätte ich am Unterrohr statt links lieber rechts geführt. Viel Spass


----------



## Shughart (27. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> schicke Giraffe



hehe^^ ja das gehört noch zu den Dingen die ich nach ner ausgiebigen Testfahrt ändere  genauso wie die Kettenlänge...muss aber es leider ohne RG fahren da dieser nicht mittig ans Schaltauge passt (hatte jemand das gleiche Problem???)

@Elztalbiker: dann müsste ich die Leitung doch in einem viel zu engen Radius zum Griff führen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. August 2012)

Sehr pornoes! Nur der Spacerturm stoert mich optisch, aber passen muss es fuer Dich.
Wie gesagt....sehr geiles Boeckle!


----------



## Elztalbiker (27. August 2012)

@shughart

Schon so um das Steuerrohr wie es jetzt ist nur auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs rechts verlegt.

Gruß aus dem Süden


----------



## nochi (27. August 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> die rinne war schon steil?



ich musst mir grad nochmal die fotos anschaun um mir bissel die erinnerung zurück zu holen. waren 6 biketage .. da bist von den eindrücken und trails so überfordert das nicht mehr weißt was wann war.. 

wir sind 2 mal hoch, das erste stück war gleich .. nach so n paar seen gabelt sich der trail. 1. abfahrt ging rechts runter ... das war eigentlich eher ne steile rinne mit einigen spitzkehren .. 2. ging links runter nach st caterina. ... 

Der erste steilere kam irgenwo oberhalb von sant`antonio morignone raus .. sind da n stück teer runter gerollt bis zum shuttle. 
da haben wir auch n paar "bremspausen"machen müssen .. da war jede bremse heiß... 

oben links im bild is n kleiner see .. tre mote .. an dem sind wir links oberhalb vorbei gekommen .. da müsst dann auch die rinne anfangen die wir runter sind .. 

https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Bormi...5592,10.36634284,6482.68,153.05,21.946,-0.006


----------



## cubabluete (27. August 2012)

Shughart schrieb:


> meins ist endlich nach gut einem halben Jahr Aufbau-Zeit - hatte nach und nach die Teile zusammen gekauft - fast vollständig fahrbereit


 
Schöne Farbzusammenstellung, nur die Spacer sind ein no go. 20mm reichen. Weiters schaut es so aus als ob die Bremsleitung zu lange, bzw. der Schaltzug zu kurz (für hinten) wäre. Sieht schöner aus wenn die parllel verlaufen.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. August 2012)

...die Höhe dürfte laut Fox auch ein Sicherheitsproblem darstellen. Über 3cm sind afaik nicht freigegeben...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. August 2012)

Das auch, da muesste er dann einen steileren Vorbau nehmen um mit 3cm auf die gleiche Hoehe zu kommen, oder einen richtigen Riser statt Vector.


----------



## p00nage (28. August 2012)

Er hat doch selbst gesagt das er die Spacer noch Ändert. Nur wenn der Schaft einmal ab ist ist er ab.


----------



## cubabluete (28. August 2012)

Reifen und Kettenführen deuten auf einen härteren Einsatz hin, daher wäre Rockguard noch eine nützliche Sache!
Mir persönlich gefällt der Megaspacer sehr gut und damit hast dann auch entweder 10 oder 20 mm beim Vorbau.
Beides zusammen kostet auch nur ca. 30 Euro. 
Der Aufbau ist wirklich


----------



## Shughart (28. August 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Er hat doch selbst gesagt das er die Spacer noch Ändert. Nur wenn der Schaft einmal ab ist ist er ab.



Danke für den support  

Der Schaft wird auch definitiv noch gekürzt...möchte aber zu beginn mal testen was so ein Höhenunterschied wirklich ausmacht, da ich bis jetzt immer fertige Bikes hatte, an denen ich nicht die Möglichkeit hatte das aus zu probieren. Denn wie schon angemerkt wurde AB IST AB 

Zu der Bremsleitungslänge: wird auch iwann gekürzt sobald die bestellte Olive da ist. War erst mal froh das ich es geschafft habe ne neue Leitung dran zu machen und es nicht direkt zu kurz zu machen, da auch hier AB ist AB


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. August 2012)

Hier mal meins.





Gruß aus dem Pott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (28. August 2012)

nicht neu, nicht leicht, nicht schwer, nicht groß, nicht klein ... aber mein


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. August 2012)

Nachdem schwarz irgendwie langweilig ist, habe ich ein kleines eigentlich nicht rückgängig machbares Eloxal-Experiment gewagt. Leider kann man die Farbe fast nicht fotografieren. Es ist schwefegelb und hat einen ziemlich coolen grünstich. Ich bin hin und weg (ich tät's mich sagen trauen, würd ich's schirch finden *g*). Endlich passen meine rosa Laufräder zum Rahmen! 

Meine Damen und Herren....die Liteville 301-irrwitz-Edition!









PS: Für viele wohl das Hass-ville 2012. 
PPS: wenn jemand ein schwarzes Casting über hat...her damit!


----------



## Qia (31. August 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nachdem schwarz irgendwie langweilig ist, habe ich ein kleines eigentlich nicht rückgängig machbares Eloxal-Experiment gewagt. Leider kann man die Farbe fast nicht fotografieren. Es ist schwefegelb und hat einen ziemlich coolen grünstich. Ich bin hin und weg (ich tät's mich sagen trauen, würd ich's schirch finden *g*). Endlich passen meine rosa Laufräder zum Rahmen!
> 
> Meine Damen und Herren....die Liteville 301-irrwitz-Edition!
> 
> ...



Schaut MEGA Geil aus! Ich glaube....für die Gabel wird es wohl keine perfekte Farbe geben...schwatt is genauso nur n Kompromiss, wirst sehen.....aber es gäbe sicherlich nen Lackierer, der Dir mit der richtigen Airbrush-Metalic-Mishung die Gabel passend zum Rahmen lackieren könnte...DAS GEHT SICHER! Frage ist nur was das kostet....

Das wär dann ja nicht mehr zu überbieten....das mal echt ne geile Farbe!


----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2012)

Starke Farbe, gefällt mir echt gut!!


----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2012)

Gscheit geil geworden, Martin!

Ich find, die weiße Gabel passt eh gut. 

Wie sind die ersten Eindrücke vom Monarch? (140er Hebel?)
LRS hält jetzt? (was für Felgen sind's nochmal? Supra D30?)

Aber irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht...
...du würdest doch normalerweise die RQ um nix hergeben, oder?


----------



## stumpi2006 (31. August 2012)

Hi GrazerTourer,
geiles Projekt! Eindrucksvoll und sehr individuell. Wie oder wo hast du den Rahmen denn eloxiert?


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. August 2012)

@Flo
Ich fahr die Supra30. Ja, hält 1A, nachdem ich ordentlich nachzentriert habe. Das hintere Laufrad hat der Händler neu zentriert, das vordere ich.

Ich habe zwei Queens hier liegen  Aber der High Roller ist schon gut....richtig gut. Touché!
Ich fahre weiterhin die 160er Wippe. 140er habe ich aber auch noch. Den Monarch hab ich noch garnicht getestet. 

@stumpi2006
Schau einfach einmal auf die Liteville Homepage. Die dort angegebenen Eloxierer haben schon einiges an Erfahrung mit den Litevilles. Meinen Eloxierer möchte ich hier nicht nennen - war so ausgemacht, weil der das eigentlich nicht öfter machen möchte.


----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2012)

@Grazer. Hast Du den High Roller auch schon mal vorne getestet??

Such derzeit nen Vorderreifen für mein 601, daher die Frage.

Die Eloxierung sieht echt gut aus, wurde der Rahmen davor gestrahlt??


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. August 2012)

Nein, wurde nicht extra gestrahlt sondern abgebeizt.

Als Vorderreifen kenne ich den High Roller nicht. Ich brauche die breite Muddy Mary für die Psyche. *g* Den 2,5er Supertacky Exo Minion in 2,5 werde ich vorne aber probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (31. August 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich brauche die breite Muddy Mary für die Psyche. *g* Den 2,5er Supertacky Exo Minion in 2,5 werde ich vorne aber probieren.


Der 2,5er Minion entspricht volumensmäßig etwa der 2,35er MM. Der 2,7er Minion etwa der 2,5er MM.


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2012)

HighRollerII 3C ist für vorne absolut zu empfehlen, hatte ich doch schon geschrieben.
Geiles Bremsverhalten auch in 60a für hinten.

Grenzbereich sehr gut kontrollierbar.


----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2012)

@Rocky: Auch bei Nässe? Wie breit ist der HRII in 2.4


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2012)

er ist 61mm breit.
bei nässe konnte ich noch nicht viel fahren.

dem ersten eindruck nach würde ich sagen, der baron beißt bei nässe etwas mehr.


----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2012)

Problem ist, dass der 2.3er Baron echt sehr schmal ist. Das hat mich jetzt schon ein paar mal genervt, gerade bei leicht schrägen Landungen.

Da ich hier die Galerie zuspame, häng ich noch ein Bild ran, Bike gibt es zwar nicht mehr, aber das macht ja nichts.

links:




rechts:




zusammen mit Heliums:




Und stand heute:




Leider nur ein Handypic, noch dazu ein bisserl unscharf.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. August 2012)

Martin, sehr sehr geile Farbe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. September 2012)

Geile Farbe! Aber der Liteville Schriftzug am Oberrohr sieht aus, als wäre er mit Photoshop drauf gemacht ^^ Woran liegt das?


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. September 2012)

Nein, der klebt wirklich drauf. Es ist testweise aber der alte. Ich habe noch neue Schriftzüge und auch einen großen. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie ich das machen möchte zum Herum probieren habe ich zu wenige Aufkleber.


----------



## cubabluete (1. September 2012)

Coole Farbe, mit der erkenne ich dich dann gleich von Weitem.


----------



## Bumble (1. September 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass der 2.3er Baron echt sehr schmal ist. Das hat mich jetzt schon ein paar mal genervt, gerade bei leicht schrägen Landungen.
> [/COLOR]



Ich werd den später mal auf der 40èr Felge testen.

Können ja dann mal Maße vergleichen.


----------



## biker-wug (1. September 2012)

Ich hab ihn auf ner Flow. 

Suche derzeit ne Alternative für vorne, evtl. High Roller II oder vielleicht auch Muddy Mary in 2.35 oder gar 2.5


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. September 2012)

Ja, holla grazer! Sehr geile Farbe. Sieht Spitze aus. 
Den Aufkleber finde ich gut, hat a bissl was vom 601.
Oder halt klassisch auf dem Unterrohr.


----------



## sinux (1. September 2012)

Letzter Umbau: 
Lyrik Solo Air drauf und lange Hebel....
Macht Laune  ist aber schon lecker schwer geworden (13,9)


----------



## supasini (2. September 2012)

nicht weinen, es waren 13,9 kg! (14,3 kg ist das Gewicht von meinem 901 in der BBS-Ausstattung )


----------



## p00nage (2. September 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Nachdem schwarz irgendwie langweilig ist, habe ich ein kleines eigentlich nicht rückgängig machbares Eloxal-Experiment gewagt. Leider kann man die Farbe fast nicht fotografieren. Es ist schwefegelb und hat einen ziemlich coolen grünstich. Ich bin hin und weg (ich tät's mich sagen trauen, würd ich's schirch finden *g*). Endlich passen meine rosa Laufräder zum Rahmen!
> 
> Meine Damen und Herren....die Liteville 301-irrwitz-Edition!
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch gut, ist es die Selbe Farbe wie das 601 auf der Eurobike ?


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch gut, ist es die Selbe Farbe wie das 601 auf der Eurobike ?



Dürfte sehr ähnlich sein, ja. Ich habe sie aber nie nebeneinander gesehen. Das 601 vom Daniel Schäfer wirkt etwas gelber. Aber das ist auf den Fotos schwer zu sagen. Vor Ort auf der Eurobike kam es mir auch grüner vor (wie meines).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (2. September 2012)

Ich find das die Farbe auf den Fotos zumindest kräftiger wirkt. Müsste man beide in live sehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ich find das die Farbe auf den Fotos zumindest kräftiger wirkt. Müsste man beide in live sehen



Meine Fotos oder die von Daniels Bike? Daniels Bike sieht in echt definitiv nicht so gelb aus wie auf dem Foto hier im Forum. Es ist deutlich grüner (giftiger). Meines war auf einigen Fotos auch immer gelb - was garnicht mit der Realität zusammenpasst. Alle Freunde sagen:"He, das ist ja grün! Sollte es nicht schwefelgelb werden?" *g* ICh finde es gelb-gift-grün.


----------



## p00nage (2. September 2012)

jo deins wird auf den Bilder Grün, Daniels hab ich direkt auf der Eurobike gesehen, da wirkte die farbe blasser wie deine. Ich bin was die Farbe angeht auch noch ziemlich unschlüssig.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo deins wird auf den Bilder Grün, Daniels hab ich direkt auf der Eurobike gesehen, da wirkte die farbe blasser wie deine. Ich bin was die Farbe angeht auch noch ziemlich unschlüssig.



Ja, ich habe keine Ahnung ob sie gleich sind. Mein Radl ist allerdings frisch gewachst  Das macht viel aus *g*


----------



## p00nage (2. September 2012)

Auch wenn ich auch Deutschland komm muss ich denk ich mal zu TF fahren.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2012)

Das schadet bestimmt nicht.


----------



## scylla (2. September 2012)

@GrazerTourer

spitzenmäßige Farbe! 
Das ist nicht das Hass-Ville sondern das Traum-Ville 2012!


----------



## Tobi555 (2. September 2012)

@Grazer
Wie schauen denn bei deinem Rad die Schweißnähte aus? Ist ein großer Farbunterschied zum Rahmenmaterial zu erkennen? Auf deinen Bildern ist da fast überhaupt nichts zu sehen. 
Beim Daniel seinen 601er dagegen ist der Unterschied schon deutlicher.


----------



## GrazerTourer (2. September 2012)

Bis inkl mk8 gibt es das "Problem" nicht. Erst danach sieht man die Farbunterschiede.

Danke Scylla!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. September 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Bis inkl mk8 gibt es das "Problem" nicht. Erst danach sieht man die Farbunterschiede.


das lese ich gerne !


----------



## cubabluete (2. September 2012)

Würd mich freuen dich und den "Laubfrosch" mal bei einer Diru oder Doru "live" zu sehen.
Optisch musst nur mehr bei den Laufrädern was machen, dann ist es top.
Aber wenn mans genau betrachtet, schauen die zwar gewagt aber gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Was für eine Gabel hast denn da drin?


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. September 2012)

Es ist die gleiche Van wie eh und je.  

Vielleicht biken wir uns ja über den Weg, jepp.


----------



## Simpson90 (3. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich Tretlagereinbau ohne e-type.
ist es von nöten einen spacer ein zubauen wenn ich den e-type entferne, oder ist da noch spiel vorhanden welches man dann noch ausreizen kann?
falls ich einen spacer einbauen muss, welche seite würdet ihr empfehlen? 
ich würde ihn eher auf der Gegenseite der Kettenblätter einbauen um die Kettenlinie vorne etwas weiter an den Rahmen zu bekommen.

Was sagt ihr dazu? wäre Dankbar über ein paar Tips.

Grüße


PS: Ich fahr vorne ausschließlich mit einem Blatt (sorry hab ich nicht erwähnt)


----------



## cubabluete (3. September 2012)

Welchen Umwerfer willst denn dann nehmen???


----------



## cubabluete (3. September 2012)

Ich hätte gesagt, statt dem e-type einen spacer, dürfte aber auch ganz ohne gehen (musst probieren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpson90 (3. September 2012)

Danke, ich werds dann mal ausmessen und umbauen.


----------



## Simpson90 (3. September 2012)

hier mein Arbeitstier..


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. September 2012)

jetzt wo meines bunt ist, gefallen mir die schwarzen auch wieder sehr gut.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (3. September 2012)

Boah Martin! Supergut!!!

Mein alter Hobel steht gerade zum Verkauf aber wenn ich mir deines so anschaue..., wobei es dann die Fahreigenschaften auch nicht verbessert...


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. September 2012)

Tja...ich würd's nie wieder hergeben! Alleine als 150mm Fully im Marathon Aufbau ist das Radl einfach eine Macht. Ich mag's! 

achja, danke


----------



## cubabluete (3. September 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Tja...ich würd's nie wieder hergeben! Alleine als 150mm Fully im Marathon Aufbau ist das Radl einfach eine Macht. Ich mag's!
> 
> achja, danke


Bist du die 160er Hebel mit der 150er Gabel gefahren im Salzkammergut, oder hast die Hebel auf 140 geändert gehabt?
Farbe ist schon lässig, weil schwarz oder raw fährt eh jeder.


----------



## GrazerTourer (3. September 2012)

Mit der 160er.


----------



## Starkbier (4. September 2012)

wo hast es eigentlich eloxieren lassen? keine probleme mit den Passungen durchs Abbeizen/Strahlen?

Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig genial aus! 

Edit: Grad gesehen, dass du es nicht verraten magst ^^


----------



## Gehhilfe (4. September 2012)

ganz oben - Martin:

saugeile Farbe.   
was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat war die Farbe des dunklen 301 auf der Eurobike - stealth


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2012)

Danke euch allen  hätte mir eher erwartet dass es einige zu arg finden. Mir taugt es voll! Gesten auf Anhieb eine A......Loch Stelle geschafft. Was eine gute Grundeinstellung nicht alles ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. September 2012)

@grazer:
mir gefaellt's auch. kannst mal sagen was das ganze an arbeit war und was es ungefaehr gekostet hat?


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2012)

Arbeit... Hm. Du musst den Rahmen halt komplett zerlegen. Das dauert, wenn das Bike noch aufgebaut ist, wohl so 2-3 Stunden, weil man halt immer wieder das richtige Werkzeug finden muss um Lager/Lager Schalen auszupressen. 

Manche 301 haben Heli Coils in den Gewinden der Aufnahme für die KeFü, auch die müssen raus! Alles was nicht Alu ist...weg! 

Danach: den Rahmen genauesten putzen und vor allem entfetten. Besonders die Stellen unter dem roten Liteville Zeichen und dem V sind mühsam. Der Kleber an den Kettenstreben auch... Das müsste ich dann aber doch nicht machen, weil ich neue Kettenstreben gebraucht habe. Nur wenn der Rahmen tip top sauber ist, kann er eloxiert werden. Sämtliche Gebrauchsspuren werden auch nach dem Eloxieren sichtbar sein (reibstellen von Zügen werden zb etwas anders). 

Danach ab zum Eloxierer. Über den Preis sage ich nix. Das war ein einmaliger Dienst an der Gesellschaft.  tf-Bikes.at bietet das alles aber zB an. 

Danach müssen halt noch alle Lager usw eingepresste werden.
wenig Arbeit ist es nicht, und ganz ungefährlich ist es für den Rahmen auch nicht.


----------



## cubabluete (5. September 2012)

Ich glaub, wenn man einen vernünftig eloxierten Rahmen möchte, kommt man an tf-bikes nicht vorbei. Kostet halt ein paar Hunderter mehr, aber dafür ist es sehr individuell.
Das ganze selbst machen ist sicher ein richtiger Aufwand. Zu tf gehst hin und schaust ob dir die Farbe gefällt oder nicht, beim selbst eloxieren, kannst nie genau sagen, wie es wirklich wird.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. September 2012)

Ne cubabluete, das stimmt so nicht! Eloxieren ist im Grunde nix wildes, eine chemisch/physikalische Reaktion. Das kostet bei einem vernünftigen Eloxierer relativ wenig. Der TF macht seine Sache sicher sehr gut, bzw. lässt sie sehr gut machen, aber da gibts andere, die mindestens genau so gut sind, dafür aber nicht so die Werbetrommel angeschmissen haben, demnach nicht so bekannt sind.

Bei Interesse schreib mich einfach per PN an, dann sag ich dir genaueres. Ich habe auch lange mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein 301 eloxieren zu lassen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. September 2012)

Ja, ganz so wild ist es nicht. Trotzdem ist die Chance dass zb Lagersitze etwas abbekommen gegeben. (wenn der Rahmen wie meiner vorher schwarz war, kann das Abbeizen schon ein Risiko sein) Dessen muss man sich bewusst sein.


----------



## Basti1986 (5. September 2012)

Kann jemand sagen was es ca. kosten würde wenn man das machen lässt? 

Also entweder das komplettbike weggibt "wenn das geht" oder halt nur den rahmen zum eloxieren


----------



## cubabluete (10. September 2012)

Kleines Update mit neuer Sattelstütze. Funktioniert superb.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. September 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Kleines Update mit neuer Sattelstütze. Funktioniert superb.


die habe ich mir auch letzte Woche bestellt 
leider gerade (wieder mal) nicht lieferbar 

was ist das für ein Knubbel neben auf der Seite ? 
das gehört doch nicht zur Stütze, oder ?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. September 2012)

Bis auf die grausam langen Zuege und Bremsleitungen, sehr schoen!
Die KS ist die optisch schoenste Loesung wenn keine Stealth geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (11. September 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> [...]
> was ist das für ein Knubbel neben auf der Seite ?
> das gehört doch nicht zur Stütze, oder ?



Ich würde auf eine Leuchte von Knogg tippen: http://www.knog.com.au/gear-lights/


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. September 2012)

Die Züge solltest du an einem Regentag wirklich kürzen.  

Lässige Stütze! Ich würde das Licht am Sattelrohr montieren, damit du die Stütze ordentlich versenken kannst.


----------



## scylla (11. September 2012)

jetzt hat der aschenbecher ja doch noch eine funktion gefunden 



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Lässige Stütze! Ich würde das Licht am Sattelrohr montieren, damit du die Stütze ordentlich versenken kannst.



sieht so aus, als würde sich der leitungsabgang dann mit der klemme beißen, wenn man die stütze weiter versenken wollte.


----------



## GrazerTourer (11. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> jetzt hat der aschenbecher ja doch noch eine funktion gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> sieht so aus, als würde sich der leitungsabgang dann mit der klemme beißen, wenn man die stütze weiter versenken wollte.



Die Klemme kann man ja auch einfach umdrehen (geht sich bei der neueren Version was ich weiß aus mit den Hebeln)


----------



## cubabluete (11. September 2012)

Züge schauen ärger aus als sie sind (hab ich so beim tf gesehen, der die Züge auch recht großzügig verlegt). So spannt zumindest nichts bei vollem Lenkeinschlag. Die Stütze möchte ich nicht weiter versenken, da sie so genau auf meine uphill Bedürfnisse eingestellt ist. Habe früher die normale Stütze auch beim runterfahren oben gelassen (fahre oft Gelände mit vielen up und downs), somit ist das jetzt schon ein komisches aber lässiges Gefühl, wenn man den Sattel nicht mehr zwischen den Oberschenkeln sondern plötzlich bei den Knien hat. 
Die Funktion ist echt super. Fährt sehr schnell aus und lässt sich mit wenig Druck auf den Sattel absenken. Sie hat auch null seitliches Spiel!
Nach der 1. Ausfahrt kann man halt noch nix über die Haltbarkeit auf Dauer sagen, aber was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe soll sie auch nach einigen Monaten Einsatz einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## Pittus (11. September 2012)

Frage ? Ist es die 150 oder 125mm Version von KS.

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (11. September 2012)

125 in 31,6.
Ich glaub die 150 und 100er gibt es noch gar nicht.
Die 125er ist auch immer wieder mal ausverkauft.


----------



## Pittus (11. September 2012)

Danke!

Pitt


----------



## soil (15. September 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gewicht der 34,9er Reverb ist echt ne lachnummer......



Hinzu kommt, dass sie offenbar nur in der Stealth Version zu haben sein wird und damit ohnehin nicht in den 301 passt, sofern man nicht irgendwo ein Loch ins Sitzrohr bohrt.


----------



## ChrisXL (15. September 2012)

Immer wieder erstaunlich wie vielen Leuten ihr Rad zu leicht ist ....  Und die so in Eile sind, dass es nicht mal für die 3 Sekunden zum manuellen Sattel absenken/ anheben reicht. Ich werde alt ....


----------



## Pittus (15. September 2012)

3 Sekunden... sportlich, sportlich.
Zum Glück denken Andere anders darüber, sonst würden wir noch in Höhlen wohnen. 

Pitt, Fortschrittnichtverweigerer


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2012)

ChrisXL schrieb:


> Immer wieder erstaunlich wie vielen Leuten ihr Rad zu leicht ist ....  Und die so in Eile sind, dass es nicht mal für die 3 Sekunden zum manuellen Sattel absenken/ anheben reicht. Ich werde alt ....



Mache ich ständig und geht mir mittlerweile mit dem damit verbundenen Anhalten und Absteigen so auf den Kecks, daß ich mir sehr bald eine dropper hole. .....und die P6 ist davon auch schon total matt und hat sogar leicht an Durchmesser verloren, so daß ich sie fester klemmen muß.


----------



## ThomasAC (16. September 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> und die P6 ist davon auch schon total matt und hat sogar leicht an Durchmesser verloren, so daß ich sie fester klemmen muß.



Meine P6 sieht dadurch auch schon richtig fies aus, das ist keine Lösung auf Dauer.
Wegen dem Durchmesser, der darf laut Syntace - Montageanleitung nicht unter 34,7 mm fallen, da Du Dir sonst den Rahmen schädigst.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2012)

Danke dir für die Info. Werde ich mal nachmessen. 
Sobald die 34,9 von RS erhältlich ist, kommt die rein.


----------



## p00nage (17. September 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info. Werde ich mal nachmessen.
> Sobald die 34,9 von RS erhältlich ist, kommt die rein.



Die 34,9er soll aber übergewichtig sein. 200g schwerer als die 31,6er, find das ziemlich schade.


----------



## Airhaenz (18. September 2012)

Update nun mit passenden Pedalen und Laufrädern:












Außerdem sind es die ersten nicht Handycam Bilder meines MK10 hier. Für die Weight Weenies: 13,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildermarkus (18. September 2012)

Schön 

Welche Pedale sind das denn?


----------



## cubabluete (18. September 2012)

Schöne Akzente in blau.
Wie bist denn mit der BOS zufrieden?


----------



## Wobbi (19. September 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Welche Pedale sind das denn?



reverse trailseeker


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> reverse trailseeker



Ist es schon die neue Version? Wie taugen sie dir so vom Grip her? Überlege die mir auch zu kaufen


----------



## scylla (19. September 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> reverse trailseeker


 
gab's da nicht eine rückrufaktion? 
wurden die jetzt neu aufgelegt? und halten sie mittlerweile?


----------



## Wobbi (19. September 2012)

da gab´s eine rückrufaktion! hab jetzt meine lightstar zurückbekommen und die sichtbare änderung ist eine andere konterschraube am kopf der achse (pedalaussenseite). diese soll durch eine vergrösserte auflagefläche das arbeiten der achse (materialabrieb am pedal) und das abscherren des pedals verhindern. da meine trailseekerlager (version 1) nu auch platt sind, gehen die auch zurück zum updaten. 

die schwachstelle sollte damit behoben sein. das trailseeker ansich ist von der stabilität vollkommen ausreichend und hat bei mir schon etliche und recht fiese einschläge klaglos überstanden. lasse mich überraschen!^^

der grip ist beim trailseeker mit den kurzen stahlpins vollkommen in ordnung! konnte ihn aber durch die "montage" der lightstar-alupins (länger) noch ne ecke verbessern.
den "ultimativen" grip bietet allerdings das lightstar-pedal, da es noch mehr pins als das trailseeker hat. leider ist das lightstar für einen einsatz im felsigen geläuf leider vollkommen unzureichend und auch nicht gedacht, da der käfig zu filigran ist.

gewicht der trailseeker (mit alupins): 268g. (paar)
gewicht der lightstar: 209g. (paar)


----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2012)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Schön
> 
> Welche Pedale sind das denn?



Danke.

Die Pedale haben sich nach 70minuten im Einsatz selbst zerlegt. Die neue Konterschraube hatte sich gelöst  So ein Schrott. Ach ja es sind die Trailseeker 2.0. Werde sie Schraube jetz mit 2K Kleber einsetzten. Das ist echt gefährlich.

Kann mal jemand von den 1.0 Pedalen an der Stelle Kontermutter ein Bild machen? Vielleicht wurde mir ja doch etwas aus dem Restbestand angedreht..

Die Bos ist super.Passt sehr gut zum schluckfreudigen Hinterbau des MK10.Ist schon meine 2te. Die ältere tut ihren Dienst jetzt im Pitch meiner Frau. Die im 301 mit dem Tapered Schaft ist deutlich verwindungsteifer. Brauchte aber, ähnlich wie Gabeln anderer Hersteller erst einige Tropfen gutes Motoröl um die volle Performance zu zeigen. Meiner Meinung nach die Luftgabel die einer Stahlfeder am nächsten kommt.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. September 2012)

Oh gott und ich war schon kurz davor die zu bestellen ... danke für den Bericht.


----------



## Wobbi (19. September 2012)

@_air_haenz
kann leider im mo kein bild nachreichen, aber so wie es ausschaut, müssten deine die v1 sein. die neue schraube hat einen ganz flachen kopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (19. September 2012)

Hab es gerade geprüft. Meine haben einen versenkten Schraubenkopf,also 2.0.
Die 1.0 hatten so eine art Madenschraubenkopf, der nicht versenkt war. Hoffe mal das einkleben das Problem löst.

1.0





2.0


----------



## Wobbi (20. September 2012)

sry, es sah auf deinem bild für mich so aus, als ob es die version 1 wäre.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2012)

danke für die auskunft. von den reverse werde ich wohl auch weiterhin die finger lassen.

die konkurrenz von sixpack (skywalker) hat's wohl aufgegeben. ich hab letztens mein geld wiederbekommen, nachdem ich die skywalker nach 3 tagen vogesen mit 1/2 cm spiel längs der achse reklamiert hatte. kommentar "der hersteller kann den defekt nicht reparieren".  
die alupins hatten's übrigens auch net überlebt, aber das war eigentlich klar. einfach das falsche material für kleine stiftchen, die man gegen steine donnert. fürs auf die waage legen ganz ok, aber nur wenn's hinterher an der wand hängt statt im wald spazieren gefahren zu werden 

mit den echo sl (titanachse) bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. gewicht: 270g, und zwar ohne tricksereien mit alupins. die haben auch 2 wochen alpen überlebt, ohne spiel o.ä. 
man sollte nur gleich zu anfang den pedalkörper abziehen, ordentlich fett reinpacken, und die pins mit schraubensicherung einkleben.


----------



## thetourist (20. September 2012)

@scylla.

Was sind das genau für welche, diese Echo SL? Bin grad zu faul zum suchen. Wenn ja Sixpack das nicht in den Griff bekommt und Syntace nicht liefert, ist ja ne Alternative ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## scylla (20. September 2012)

die da:
http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2037

gibt's auch mit stahlachse und 60g schwerer zum drittel preis...
http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2603


----------



## Wobbi (20. September 2012)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1228_Pedale-Echo-SL-Simple-Cage.html

fuhr die in der normalen ausführung am trialrad! sind in ordnung (haltbar) und günstig....aber extremst hässlich! 
bin dann auf die echo tr plattform ausgewichen und mit denen auch sehr zufrieden!

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1229_Pedale-Echo-TR-Plattform.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Terror (20. September 2012)

Ich fahre die Echo Tr an meinem Trialrad. Bei mir ist nach ca. 3 Monaten die Achsen gebrochen.




Bei nem Kumpel hat es ganze 4 Monate gedauert, bis die Achse durch war. Wie es mit der Titanachse aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (20. September 2012)

Bei meinen Skaywalkern hatten auch die Achsen nachher etwas Spiel...und noch mehr. Das andere Pedal war übrigens auch schon angebrochen.
Sixpack hat aber neue Skywalker in irgendeiner Zeitung abgedruckt (MTBR glaube ich). Die Pins waren bei mir nach einem Urlaub in Slowienien zur Hälfte (also 50 % waren weg!) abgebrochen. Die Achsen hatten Spiel..., mehr fällt mir nicht ein (viel mehr kann ja auch nicht kaputt gehen).

Sixpack war kulant, die wissen scheinbar um den Schrott, den sie auf den Markt geworfen haben.

Ich hab jetzt die DMR Vault am Freerider und die sind bisher super. Aber auch 150 g schwerer als Skywalkers.





und weils ne Gelarie ist: Hier ein alter Herr am Strand(cafe)


----------



## xTr3Me (20. September 2012)

Ui das ist aber unschön was man hier sieht. Eigentlich wollte ich etwas Gewicht sparen durch ein paar leichtere Pedale, aber scheinbar haben schwerere Pedale durchaus ihre Berechtigung.

Hier dann auch mal mein 301 in aktueller Version:


----------



## TheNihilist (20. September 2012)

New frame, re-used components


----------



## TheNihilist (20. September 2012)

New frame, re-used components


----------



## Qia (20. September 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Update nun mit passenden Pedalen und Laufrädern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Haenz,
Dein Dämpfer federt nicht vollständig aus! Dir fehlen locker 3-4mm.
Hats mit den Fox schon öfter mal gegeben. Vielleicht schaust Du Dir selber malö an, wies in der Luftkammer ausschaut. Wenn da nix is, frag mal hier die Fox-Profis, was das sein könnte.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Airhaenz (20. September 2012)

Kenn ich, hatte schon einen DHX Air mit 100% Stuck Down und einen Manitou Swinger mit 50% Stuck Down. Der RP23 ist aber OK. Da täuscht vielleicht die Perspektive. 59mm freie Kolbenstange und 57mm Hub. Werde jetzt aber eh wieder auf die kleine Luftkammer umbauen(danke Rüssel), da der Lokal DH doch zu hart für die große Kammer ist..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. September 2012)

TheNihilist schrieb:


> New frame, re-used components


 
Schoenes Rad, der Vorbau geht mal gar nicht!


----------



## Qia (21. September 2012)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Kenn ich, hatte schon einen DHX Air mit 100% Stuck Down und einen Manitou Swinger mit 50% Stuck Down. Der RP23 ist aber OK. Da täuscht vielleicht die Perspektive. 59mm freie Kolbenstange und 57mm Hub. Werde jetzt aber eh wieder auf die kleine Luftkammer umbauen(danke Rüssel), da der Lokal DH doch zu hart für die große Kammer ist..



Kann sein, beim RS Monarch und beim DT steht die hintere Achse auf mitte Oberrohr....da gehörts ansich auch hin. Aber bei den Fox kenn ich die Optik.
Haben aber auch nicht alle....
Lg
Oliver


----------



## xTr3Me (21. September 2012)

edit: hier stand mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Afara (23. September 2012)

and here we go!






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1220795




recht herzlichen Dank an TF-Bikes für die geniale Probefahrt und an Hammerschmid Bikes für die Unterstützung bei der Auswahl und Aufbau.

P.S.: eine Reverb mit 150mm kommt noch drann, sobald sie erhältlich ist.

YES!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (23. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, aber die Laufräder sehen einfach geil aus!


----------



## Afara (23. September 2012)

Dank Dir! Sind Syntace W35 MX mit NN in 2,4 tubeless. Bin sie schon bei der Probefahrt gefahren und sie sind einfach nur genial.


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. September 2012)

Hier n aktuelles Bildchen meines unfahrbaren* MK9: 





*unfahrbar, weil's doch schon ein MK10 gibt, das nun alles noch mal so gut kann. Mich tröstet bloß, dass es bald ein MK11 gibt, und somit auch das MK10 unfahrbar sein wird...


----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2012)

(M)ein Methusalem unter den 301ern (MK2)


----------



## .t1mo (23. September 2012)

unfahrbar eigentlich auch, weil ohne remote sattelstütze


----------



## rzOne20 (23. September 2012)

schaut cool aus, echt schade das nit mehr fahrbar is ;-)


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> (M)ein Methusalem unter den 301ern (MK2)



Sieht aus wie ein Zahnarzt im Wald. Hast du das Rad dahin getragen?


----------



## daddy yo yo (23. September 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> unfahrbar eigentlich auch, weil ohne remote sattelstütze


och, bei mir geht's berghoch nicht um jede zehntelsekunde.  ich bleib gern mal stehen und genieße den ausblick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (23. September 2012)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Zahnarzt im Wald. Hast du das Rad dahin getragen?



Wie bist' Du denn druff? 

Das gute Stück wird auch artgerecht gehalten





aber ich pflege und putze die Oma auch ordentlich, dann sieht sie eben auch nach 6 1/2 Jahren noch gut aus


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. September 2012)

So gefÃ¤llt mir das schon besser.ð Gute Pflege macht halt den Unterschied.


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. September 2012)

Das mit den Bildern ist mir leider zu aufwendig, sonst hätte ich mal mein 301 nach der heutigen Tour gezeigt.


----------



## Eifel-Litti (23. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> (M)ein Methusalem unter den 301ern (MK2)



Auf den Grill damit!

Beste Grüße, Eifel-Litti


----------



## Airhaenz (23. September 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Oh gott und ich war schon kurz davor die zu bestellen ... danke für den Bericht.



Nachdem ich beide Seiten mit mittelfesten Schraubensicherungslack behandelt habe, war die Funktion gestern auf einer 1200hm Tour einwandfrei


----------



## cubabluete (23. September 2012)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> Hier n aktuelles Bildchen meines unfahrbaren* MK9:
> 
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/jb/kp/jbkph7mrnxcq/original_L1110596_KORR1.JPG?0
> 
> ...


 
Ja leider werden wir in einem halben Jahr auch unsere mk10 in den Müll schmeißen müssen, weil dann nur mehr das MK 11 einigermaßen fahrbar ist, zumindest so lange bis übers mk12 diskutiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (24. September 2012)

@Afara:
Glückwunsch, sieht sehr edel aus. So ganz in schwarz soll meins auch werden. 

...nur die knapp 500kg sind mir zu viel...


Wo hast Du den LRS her? Angeblich erst ab Dez. lieferbar?
Denn hätte ich auch gern. (will aber nicht so lange warten, mein Rahmen kommt Ende Oktober (hope))


----------



## Afara (24. September 2012)

Dank Dir vielmals! Sollte auch eine "Black Beauty" werden . 
Wegen dem Laufradsatz hat sich TF- und Hammerschmid Bikes für mich ins zeug gelegt. Anfangs hieß es auch, dass er nicht verfügbar ist. Irgendwo her hat Thomas dann doch noch einen aufgetrieben.


----------



## p00nage (24. September 2012)

Die W35 MX werden immer stückchenweise ausgeliefert, als ich Anfang September bei TF zum Probefahren war haben sie auch einen Schwung erhalten. Bike sieht aber gut aus;-)


----------



## Qia (24. September 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> (M)ein Methusalem unter den 301ern (MK2)



UND limitierter Elox-Farbe....wohlgemerkt!


----------



## arthur80 (24. September 2012)

Gestern im Buck!
PS: Es ist frisch geputzt.


----------



## Sandmann (26. September 2012)

nach dem Einsatz in Finale Ligure


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2012)

MK3 mit 650b


----------



## supasini (26. September 2012)

schön scharf, die Wand


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2012)

handyfoto


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (27. September 2012)

Rückkehr zu CC mit 120/120 ... der Umbau auf AM 150/140 brachte letztendlich nur ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein und 8 Wochen Sommerpause, manches geht mit 1 Bein eben doch nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (27. September 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> MK3 mit 650b


 Hi,

ist das ne normale 150er Talas / Float 32mm? Geht 650b vorne mit den 26er Gabeln generell?


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2012)

Ist eine normale 26er Fox Float mit 140mm. Bei Fox passt auch 650b (abhängig vom Reifen).
Bei anderen Gsbelherstellern geht es teils nicht - also vorher schlau machen.
Gibt aber z.B. auf MTBR Kompatibilitätslisten.
Gruß, Kilian


----------



## Haentz (27. September 2012)

Hn, mal eine Coil Lyrik am MK8 installiertâ¦ Ganz schÃ¶n hoch vorneâ¦ 160/140, ob das funktioniert?


----------



## 101 (27. September 2012)

Haentz schrieb:


> Hn, mal eine Coil Lyrik am MK8 installiert Ganz schön hoch vorne 160/140, ob das funktioniert?



Hi,

habe 160/160 noch nicht getestet, fahre auch 160/140 und es funktioniert super..


----------



## wildermarkus (27. September 2012)

Das geht gar nicht!
Mußt mir die Gabel zusenden!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2012)

Haentz schrieb:


> Hn, mal eine Coil Lyrik am MK8 installiert Ganz schön hoch vorne 160/140, ob das funktioniert?


funktionieren tut das
mir hat die Kombi aufgrund des dann recht flachen Lenkwinkels allerdings nicht so gut gefallen


----------



## scylla (27. September 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> funktionieren tut das
> mir hat die Kombi aufgrund des dann recht flachen Lenkwinkels allerdings nicht so gut gefallen



sicher nicht flacher als das Mega 
ich glaub eher, dass die Kombi aus flacherem Sitzwinkel, höherer Front und höherem Tretlager gewöhnungsbedürftig sein könnte. Mir hat's gefallen mit 140/170. Ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> sicher nicht flacher als das Mega
> ich glaub eher, dass die Kombi aus flacherem Sitzwinkel, höherer Front und höherem Tretlager gewöhnungsbedürftig sein könnte. Mir hat's gefallen mit 140/170. Ist Geschmackssache.


ok, es ist das Gesamtpaket


----------



## Benz35 (28. September 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benz35 (28. September 2012)




----------



## Th3Rock (29. September 2012)

Hier mal mein 301 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe





Gruß Flo


----------



## coastalwolf (29. September 2012)

Th3Rock schrieb:


> Hier mal mein 301 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann man(n) ja jedes Detail erkennen


----------



## Martin1508 (29. September 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Da kann man(n) ja jedes Detail erkennen



;-)


----------



## daddy yo yo (1. Oktober 2012)

mann, mann, mann, ich depp kauf mir ein schwarzes, wo's doch nun so geile farben gibt:


























die ersten 4 bilder sind von tf-bikes, das letzte hier aus der galerie...


----------



## paradox (1. Oktober 2012)

joar da gebe ich dir recht, hatte es mir auch schon überlegt zwecks den farben, aber ich hatte mal mit tf geschrieben und die preise für das eloxieren entziehen sich völlig meiner verständnis und somit auch meinem geldbeutel. ich schaue es mir gerne an, keine frage, ich habe beschlossen mein rad mit anbauteilen zu pimpen, so kann ich öfter mal was neues machen... 

das rote, purple und das lime schaut echt schick aus, keine frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (1. Oktober 2012)

mich machen auch nur rotorange, purple und lime an, die dafür aber so richtig!!! 

ich hab zwar etwas angst zu fragen, aber was soll denn so ein elox. rahmen mehr kosten?


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Oktober 2012)

ich find den lila rahmen klasse, der würde meiner tochter richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## kalumet (1. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal ein foto von meindier gurke 
Mk9 in xl 160/160 ca.13,6 kg fahrbereit
Bei 187 cm und 90 cm schrittlänge


----------



## .t1mo (1. Oktober 2012)

das grau elox finde ich auch ziemlich geil


----------



## supasini (1. Oktober 2012)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> mich machen auch nur rotorange, purple und lime an, die dafür aber so richtig!!!
> 
> ich hab zwar etwas angst zu fragen, aber was soll denn so ein elox. rahmen mehr kosten?



ich hab was von ner Schnapszahl mit der Ziffer 6 in Erinnerung...


----------



## biker-wug (1. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde alle Farben schick, herausragend ist das grau, der Gelbton von Grazer und das Lila!!!


----------



## paradox (1. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hab was von ner Schnapszahl mit der Ziffer 6 in Erinnerung...



mindestens...


----------



## daddy yo yo (1. Oktober 2012)

es war schon immer etwas teurer, einen besonderen geschmack zu haben. 

mann, mann, mann, das rotorange, das purple, das limegreen, das grau... ich könnte mich ohnehin nicht entscheiden und würde erst recht wieder bei schwarz landen!!!


----------



## Wobbi (1. Oktober 2012)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> es war schon immer etwas teurer, einen besonderen geschmack zu haben. ....


aber etwas teurer und unverschämt teuer sind zwei paar schuhe!^^


----------



## Sonyverdadero (1. Oktober 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hab was von ner Schnapszahl mit der Ziffer 6 in Erinnerung...


 
Eine TF - Eloxal - Sonderfarbe kostet einen Aufpreis von EUR 399,--
und ist über jeden österreichischen LV - Händler zu beziehen.
Nur (!) ... TF - Eloxal - Bikes gibt es nur als Komplettbikes und nicht als Rahmenset.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (1. Oktober 2012)

Hat dort schon mal jemand eloxieren lassen? Wenn man alles demontiert und gut vorbereitet bringt ist das ja nahezu ein Schnäppchen-Preis...
Kann man die ganzen Lager selber wechseln und anschliessend wieder verwenden? Spezialwerkzeug nötig?

http://shop.easyelox.de/Eloxieren-Anodisieren-Fahrradrahmen-Rot-Blau-Gold-Schwarz


----------



## nochi (1. Oktober 2012)

kleiner tip für leute die sich nicht entscheiden können .. 
der Rahmen besteht aus 4 Teilen .. Hauptrahmen, umlenkung, kettenstrebe, und der oberen strebe am hinterbau .. 
man kann ja bissel spielen .. die auffälligen farben mit dem Grau kombinieren .. das würde auch nicht zu bunt kommen .. nur n Rot und n grün kämen dann vllt doch zu krass .. 

Easyelox find ich persönlich super .. hab da schon haufen eloxieren lassen, aber noch keinen rahmen .. 

ihr solltet allerdings beachten das der preis nur für einteilige rahmen gilt, und es für fullys n sonderformular gibt .. 

wobei meine variante wahrscheinlich eh bissel mehr kosten würd .. 

hier mal n bild von meinem bike .. vllt erkennt man die meisten elox teile .. mehr fotos in meiner profilgalerie .. 

ich würd bei meinem nächsten wahrscheinlich Rahmen in einer und wippe und hinterbau in ner anderen farbe machen .. kommt geil von der optik her .. da muss man aber auch vorher überlegen was zam passt .. und zu was die komponenten passen, bzw. in welchen farben die verfügbar sind .. 





und es sind beide 26" .. nur durch den geringen abstand und das weitwinkel schaut ein rad größer aus .. ich werd so lang es geht 650B verweigern ..


----------



## turbokeks (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

anbei mein 301. Hab das Bike jetzt seit Ende April und bin bisher ganz zufrieden. Macht Lust und Laune und passt für mein Fahrprofil ziemlich gut.









301 MK 10 140mm / L:

Gabel: Fox 32 Talas 150mm
Kurbel / Schaltung / Bremse: XT (Bremse: 203/180mm)
LR: ZTR Flow / Hope Pro Evo / Schwalbe MM 2,35
Pedale: Sixpack Icon AL
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075, 760mm, 12°
Vorbau: F149, 75mm
Unterrohrschutz: @mi.ro
Gewicht: k.A. (keine Ahnung  )

PS: Der Sattel ist nicht in der normalen Position  Bin bei 1,87 / SL 88 zwischen 5 und 6 der 480mm Stütze.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## kalumet (1. Oktober 2012)

nochi schrieb:


> kleiner tip für leute die sich nicht entscheiden können ..
> der Rahmen besteht aus 4 Teilen .. Hauptrahmen, umlenkung, kettenstrebe, und der oberen strebe am hinterbau ..
> man kann ja bissel spielen .. die auffälligen farben mit dem Grau kombinieren .. das würde auch nicht zu bunt kommen .. nur n Rot und n grün kämen dann vllt doch zu krass ..
> 
> ...



Echt schönes blau!
Mir stellt sich nur die frage die lager nach dem eloxieren stets noch spielfrei  lagesitz eingepresst werden können vor allem wenn der rahmen nicht raw ist sondern schwarz?


----------



## nochi (1. Oktober 2012)

ich hab vorher angefragt wegen lagersitzen .. hab mir den umlenkhebel nochmal in raw geholt und der hatte für die größe was passendes zum abdecken .. 

wie es ist wenn erst schwarz abgebeizt werden soll weiß ich net .. da ich net weiß ob das abdecken beim abbeizen auch so gut hält . 

wenn ich was eloxieren lass würd ich eh den rahmen in raw holen .. 

die normalen teile waren schwarz und wurden abgebeizt .. aber da hat man auch keine lagersitze ..


----------



## cubabluete (1. Oktober 2012)

Passt 650B beim mk10 mit 160/160?
Geht dann noch ein 2.4er Reifen drauf?
Hab mal einen post gesehen, dass der Reifen beim Sitzrohr streifen soll, wenn voll eingefedert.


----------



## Qia (2. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Passt 650B beim mk10 mit 160/160?
> Geht dann noch ein 2.4er Reifen drauf?
> Hab mal einen post gesehen, dass der Reifen beim Sitzrohr streifen soll, wenn voll eingefedert.



Hinten ist in voll eingefederten Zustand 1,5cm Platz.....LV sagt aber bei schweren Fahrern kann das Material sich durchaus auch mal 1cm verziehen....bei harten Landungen.

650b vorne geht aber sicher bei den meisten Gabeln!

Lg
Oliver


----------



## cubabluete (4. Oktober 2012)

Erfahrungsbericht wäre super, falls die 650B schon wer fährt im Vergleich zu 26"


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2012)

weil ich gerade so viel Spaß dran habe - hier auch noch einmal ( mit 650b):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (6. Oktober 2012)

mal wieder meins!


----------



## Taunide (6. Oktober 2012)

Kilian, die Kapazität des schaltwerks scheint mir aber nicht auszureichen für deine Kombination


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2012)

Nee, Kette ist zu kurz. Gut beobachtet.


----------



## Kevin0679 (6. Oktober 2012)

Wieder etwas was uns von der Bike Industrie aufgedrängt wird. Damit auch ja alle Bikeverrückten(zähle mich auch dazu) immer wieder was kaufen müssen. 3x9 auf 3 oder 2mal 10 jetzt die Laufradgeschichte usw. Ich finde die MTB Entwicklung der letzten 10 Jahre total genial, keine Frage aber immer wieder neue Standards und dann durch mangelnde Ersatzteilversorgung die Käufer auf die neuen Standards zwingen geht gar nicht. Suche gerade für meine 9fach xtr Kassette ein 14er Ritzel(die anderen habe ich bekommen), aber irgendwie sind alle ausverkauft. Jetzt wird es ein XT Ritzel werden, wird schon passen aber die läuft ja auch aus usw. Man wird also zwangsläufig irgendwann wechseln müssen, auch wenn man zufrieden ist.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## tobone (6. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> weil ich gerade so viel Spaß dran habe - hier auch noch einmal ( mit 650b):



Ist das ein XL oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ist ein XL.


----------



## tobone (7. Oktober 2012)

Musst mal für meine Lieblingsfrage herhalten
Was sagst du zum Radstand beim XL, vor allem auf engen krvigen Trails?
Wie groß bist du? 140 oder 160mm?


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, erst einmal denkt man, das Rad ist so wendig wie ein Sattelzug wenn man das Rad sieht. Sitzt man jedoch drauf und hat man ein passendes Cockpit (kurzer Vorbau <70mm, breiter Lenker >740mm), ist es überraschend wendig. Auf Trails gibt es keinerlei Probleme, sehr angenehm zu fahren. Brutal enge Serpentinen, die man nur auf dem Vorderrad hinbekommt, bin ich damit noch nicht gefahren.
Diese Aussagen beziehen sich auf einen 26" Aufbau mit 140mm Hebeln in Kombination mit 160mm Fox36 (also noch einmal ein wenig flacher als normal).
Ick bin 1,90m.


----------



## hardflipper (7. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab ein MK3 XL, was ja noch mal 2 cm kürzer ist als die neuen und finde das alles andere als optimal... Ich muss schon Gewalt anwenden, um bei sehr engen Trails richtig rum zu kommen...

Ich wiederhole mich zwar aber für mich ist LV mit der Geometrieumstellung gestorben...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Oktober 2012)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Also ich hab ein MK3 XL, was ja noch mal 2 cm kürzer ist als die neuen und finde das alles andere als optimal... Ich muss schon Gewalt anwenden, um bei sehr engen Trails richtig rum zu kommen...
> 
> *Ich wiederhole mich zwar aber für mich ist LV mit der Geometrieumstellung gestorben...*





Kenne ich. 

Als eher marathonlastiger Fahrer liegt mir die Geo nach dem MK7 auch nicht mehr...
Mir persönlich zu abfahrtsorientiert.

Ein 101 wäre noch nach meinem Geschmack, aber ein LV wird´s sonst nicht mehr.
Auch wenn ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem LV bin.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, mein MK3 ist wendiger. Hängt halt vom Einsatzgebiet ab. MK10 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht für Marathon etc. geeignet bzw. es gibt viele Räder die das besser können.
Aber ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die neue Geometrie ein angepasstes Cockpit benötigt. AM MK3 bin ich früher 670mm Lenker mit 70mm Vorbau gefahren. Am MK10 habe ich einen 760mm Lenker mit 60mm Vorbau.
Aber wie gesagt - ist eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes und der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## dise (7. Oktober 2012)

Endstadium - 13,65 kg... Pedale und Bremsleitungen vielleicht noch irgendwann.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Oktober 2012)

Geiler Bock  dise !

 @Taunus und Kilian:
Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. 
Das mk3 ist mit einer 140er Gabel anhand der blanken Geodaten gerade mal 13mm länger .
Da fährt man dann einfach einen minimal kürzeren Vorbau oder schiebt gar den Sattel etwas nach vorne. 
Der Lenkwinkel ist natürlich um einiges flacher, was eventuell für den Marathon uninteressant ist.


----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2012)

Nee, nicht ganz. MK3 XL Radstand: 1137mm - MK10 mit 160er Gabel: 1214mm
Das ist schon ein ganzes Stück länger.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2012)

Es ist doch nicht alleine die Gesamtlänge die ein Bike träger macht.
Da spielen doch einige andere Daten mit rein:

Hinterbaulänge
Lenkwinkel
Abstand Vorderradnabe zum Tretlager
Tretlagerhöhe
usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt - und noch einige andere Faktoren. Aber darum geht es hier ja nicht wirklich. Genug gelabert. Galerie!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Oktober 2012)

Galerie, schon, aber ich habe nicht verstanden, warum du einen breiteren Lenker fährst, was ja nichts mit dem Radstand zu tun hat. Oder, zumindest ein schmalerer lenker würde das Rad ja agiler machen, wenn es dann mitunter wegen dem Radstand zu träge ist. 
Das war was ich nicht verstand.
Ebenso wenn das Mk10 vom oberohr länger ist, wäre dann doch ein breiterer lenker ebenfalls kontraproduktiv, oder !?


----------



## Qia (8. Oktober 2012)

@Taunus 


> Der Lenkwinkel ist natürlich um einiges flacher, was eventuell für den Marathon uninteressant ist.



Das glaube ich gar nicht. Es ist alles eine Frage des Aufbaues.

Wenn ich eine steilere Geometrie will, fahre ich passende Bauteile. Wers wirklich extrem braucht, kann den MK10 Radstand und die Geometrie mit der Gabel sehr stark beeinflussen.

Nur mal in den Raum gedacht:

160mm Hebel mit Low-Volumedämpfer (Dämpferringe im Highvolume) und wenig Sag, also entsprechend der gewählten Gabel.

Vorn z.B 120mm - 130mm Gabel

Ergibt nach Adam Riese einen 68,8mm Lenkwinkel -> Das MK 3 hat mit 130mm Gabel einen 68,5 Grad Lenkwinkel.

Der Radstand dürfte sich locker um 1,5cm verkürzen.
Der Sitzwinkel wäre dann absolut RACE

Die Tretlagerhöhe sollte dann so bei 335mm ausgefedert liegen.

Ein ähnliches Spielchen wäre mit den 140mm Hebeln denkbar, wenn man ein tieferes Tretlager will. Allerdings mit gut einem Grad flacheren Lenbkwinkel.

Der 160er Hinterbau wäre bei der oben beschriebenen Einstellung immernoch sehr sensibel...sicherlich ähnlich dem MK3, würde aber weniger Federweg freigeben und das Fahrverhalten zwischen hinten und vorn harmonisieren.

Aber was den Lenkwinkel und den Radstand, sowie die Oberrohrlänge angeht, kann man einiges machen. Denn das Oberrohr wird bei kürzeren Gabeln kürzer in der Waagerechten.

*Hier mal die nachgerechneten Fakten anhand vorhandener Tabellen:*

Das MK3 hatte den 70 Grad Lenkwinkel NUR mit einer 100mm Gabel.
Mit 2,4er Reifen hatte es eine Tretlagerhöhe von 324mm bei 100mm Gabel.

Eine aktuelle Rock Shox SID mit 120mm Federweg hat eine Bauhöhe von 495mm. Sie macht das bike um 1° Grad flacher, als eine 100mm Gabel.

Das MK3 hätte also dann:
69° Lenkwinkel, 
332mm Tretlagerhöhe 
73° Sitzwinkel 
-> das Oberrohr bei XL wäre dann 624,5mm statt 620mm.
Radstand: 1144mm

Zum Vergleich MK10 mit 120mm Gabel und hinten 160 wie beschrieben:

68,8° Lenkwinkel
335mm Tretlagerhöhe
76,7° Sitzwinkel (entspricht aktuellen Triathlonbikes. Durchaus brauchbar für Marathon, aber sehr gut bergauf.)
Oberrorhlänge bei XL wäre 616,5mm statt 624.
Radstand: 1187mm (hautpsächlich durch den Hinterbau, der die Wendigkeit unwesentlich beeinflusst gegenüber dem Lenkwinkel)

Also ich finde, dass das durchaus vergleichbar ist.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## K[email protected] (8. Oktober 2012)

So kastriert würde es sich glaube ich ziemlich besch**** fahren. 120mm Gabel mit 140mm (im Kastratenmodus mit kleiner Kammer und hohem Druck).
Wozu das Ganze? Es geht mit anderen Rahmen dann auch viel leichter ohne Kompromisse. Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht, dass das MK10 für diesen Einsatzzweck (Race & Ma) nicht ideal ist.
MIR taugt es für AM-Einsatz jedoch sehr gut. Aber wie immer  - alles eine Frage der eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## Qia (8. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> So kastriert würde es sich glaube ich ziemlich besch**** fahren. 120mm Gabel mit 140mm (im Kastratenmodus mit kleiner Kammer und hohem Druck).
> Wozu das Ganze? Es geht mit anderen Rahmen dann auch viel leichter ohne Kompromisse. Ich gebe meinen Vorrednern Recht, dass das MK10 für diesen Einsatzzweck (Race & Ma) nicht ideal ist.
> MIR taugt es für AM-Einsatz jedoch sehr gut. Aber wie immer  - alles eine Frage der eigenen Vorlieben.



Ob das ein Kastratenbike wäre, ist doch auch wieder eine Sichtweise. Der Dämpferdruck mit wenig Sag....10mm am Dämpfer, entspräche von der Funktion ganz locker dem MK3 mit dem [ironie] tollen DT-Dämpfer[/ironie], der sich sowieso gefahren hat wie ein Elastomer-Dämpfer.

Es gibt für Alles andere Bikes, die den einen oder anderen Vorteil haben. Dann wäre es aber nicht mehr die One-for-All-Philosophie von LV. Das war und IST die Philosophie des 301.
LV hat sicherlich nicht im Sinn gehabt, die Marathonfahrer zu vernachlässigen.

Den 140er Hinterbau brauchst du überhaupt nicht anders fahren für Marathon. Das Teil wippt auch so absolut wenig...wers braucht schaltet die Plattform zu. 

Einzig der Hinterbau ist länger (speziell bei den großen Bikes), macht aber wie gesagt, das Bike nicht unbedingt weniger wendig....hängt halt von der Tretlagerposition ab und die ist im grünen Bereich.
Der Sitzwinkel wäre mit 140/120 dann wieder absolut moderat.

Was ich nur nicht sehe ist die extreme Aburteilung des MK10 gegenüber MK3, weiter oben. Denn wie gezeigt, kann man die Geo des MK3 nachstellen.....

Was ich aber nicht für nötig halte. Das 10er mit 140/120 geht locker im Marathon mit. Die Geometrie ist einfach moderner geworden. Das MK3 war nicht einmal wesentlich leichter und hatte zudem noch andere Schwächen, die das MK10 nicht mehr hat.

Ich würde damit nen Marathon fahren und sicherlich um keine Sekunde langsamer als mit dem MK3. Und ich habe ausreichend Marathonerfahrung.

Heutzutage fahren selbst Rennfahrer schon kürzere Vorbauten und die Lenker werden wieder höher, aber vor allem breiter als früher.

Aber es IST und bleibt Geschmackssache......ich würde nur nicht so schwarz/weiß werten. Marathon gehört in JEDEm Falle noch zu den Fähigkeiten des 301. Da würde ich eher am Enduro-Race zweifeln, bevor ich beim Marathon zweifle....

Lg
Oliver


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Ob das ein Kastratenbike wäre, ist doch auch wieder eine Sichtweise. Der Dämpferdruck mit wenig Sag....10mm am Dämpfer, entspräche von der Funktion ganz locker dem MK3 mit dem [ironie] tollen DT-Dämpfer[/ironie], der sich sowieso gefahren hat wie ein Elastomer-Dämpfer.
> 
> Es gibt für Alles andere Bikes, die den einen oder anderen Vorteil haben. Dann wäre es aber nicht mehr die One-for-All-Philosophie von LV. Das war und IST die Philosophie des 301.
> LV hat sicherlich nicht im Sinn gehabt, die Marathonfahrer zu vernachlässigen.
> ...



Dem Stimme ich zu, meine Rechnungen ergeben eine Aehnlichkeit der Geodaten von MK3 und MK10, wenn man die Gabel mit beruecksichtigt.
Das war ja das Konzept von LV, ein Bike oder besser "ein Rahmen" fuer alles.
Ja nachdem wie man es aufbaut, vor allem Gabelhoehe.
Deswegen gab es ja die Geotabelle, inwiefern sich Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel etc. aendern, wenn man vorne mehr Federweg verbaut.
Warum sollte das nicht quasi umgekehrt gehen, wenn man dann am MK10 ne 120mm oder weniger Gabel faehrt?

Ja, normalerweise hat man meist vorne mehr oder zumindest gleich wie hinten, in dem Fall dann vorne weniger als hinten, aber ich denke, das tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Qia (8. Oktober 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ja, normalerweise hat man meist vorne mehr oder zumindest gleich wie hinten, in dem Fall dann vorne weniger als hinten, aber ich denke, das tut der Sache keinen Abbruch.



Bei der richtigen Abstimmung fährt sich das 160er hinten genauso wie das MK3, vermutlich sogar besser.....also bei  Marathon keine Verluste.

Es muss wirklich jeder selber wissen, was er fahren will. Nur zu behaupten, das MK10 ginge nicht für Marathon ist blödsinn.

Man hat scheinbar schon vergessen, wie leicht und vortriebsorientiert ein 301 mit Marathon-spezifischen Bauteilen ist.

Noch dazu fährt es bergab sicher so ziemlich allem davon, was an Marathonbikes rumkurvt, bergauf könnte es vielleicht etwas langsamer sein als manche 9 Kilo-Rakete....dafür hats beste Traktion an der Stelle.
Ich möchte mal wieder dran erinnern, das dass MK8 24 Stunden-Weltmeister Bike geworden ist.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Kevin0679 (8. Oktober 2012)

Naja machbar ist alles. Am Ende zÃ¤hlt eh nur die mÃ¶glich Wattzahl?ð Das 301 hat jedoch einen massiven Schritt zum dauerhaften AM+ gemacht. Bis Mk9 war es einfacher ein Marathon Bike aufzubauen. Es war leichter mit dem Dt und fÃ¼r Marathon ist es noch wie vor der bessere DÃ¤mpfer. Aber die Masse hat es eben von Anfang an als AM+ genutzt und denen ist Liteville entgegen gekommen. Die sehen ja auch welcher Federweg bestellt wird und was so diskutiert wird. AuÃerdem wird der AM+ Markt wesentlich grÃ¶Ãer sein. Die mÃ¼ssen am Ende auch ihre BrÃ¶tchen zahlen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## hardflipper (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr mein 301 auch bei Kurzen Rennen so um die 35 km und auch da geht es recht schön voran. Ist halt ca. 1 bis 1,5 kg Schwerer als ein Hardtail aber dafür hat man auf welligen Tretpassagen eine Kraftersparniss, weil man sich nicht selbst ständig aus dem Sattel heben muss...

Ein Sitzwinkel über 74° finde ich dann doch schon zu krass und wenn ich das mit der Sattelposition an der Stütze korregiere, dann wächste das Fiktive Oberrohr ja wieder... Also komm ich mit dem MK10 160/120 auch nicht in die Regionen meines MK3s. 

Ich mein, das Problem kommt eingentlich nur bei Rahmen ab L bis XL auf... Würde ich M fahren, hätte ich auch mit MKneuer keine Probleme...
Mir sind die 114x mm Radstand schon 20 mm zu lang. Wenn ich auf dem Hardtail (ähnlicher SW und LW) fahre, komme ich merklich besser durch sehr enge Kehren.

Um den Galeriecharakter zu wahren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> [
> Wenn ich eine steilere Geometrie will, fahre ich passende Bauteile. Wers wirklich extrem braucht, kann den MK10 Radstand und die Geometrie mit der Gabel sehr stark beeinflussen.



da frag ich mich ab er schon, was das in so einem Extrem dann noch für Sinn macht? Sollte man sich dann nicht am besten auch noch einen passenden Rahmen zu den passenden Bauteilen zu besorgen? Oder geht es rein darum, ein Liteville zu fahren? (In dem Fall, dass man auf steile Lenkwinkel steht und ein reines Marathon-LV aufbauen will, könnte man doch einfach einen Mk<8 Rahmen nehmen, anstatt ein Mk10 mit einer 100mm Gabel zu verbasteln)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Bei der richtigen Abstimmung fährt sich das 160er hinten genauso wie das MK3, vermutlich sogar besser.....also bei  Marathon keine Verluste.
> 
> Es muss wirklich jeder selber wissen, was er fahren will. Nur zu behaupten, das MK10 ginge nicht für Marathon ist blödsinn.
> 
> ...




Für schnelle Marathons ist das LV def. zu träge!! 
Auch wenn das nie im Fokus von LV lag, aber es wird versprochen eine Marathonrakete mit entsprechendem Setup aufbauen zu können.
Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt´s auch bei LV nicht.
Entweder, oder....

Ich bin niemand der ewig nachliest,Winkel und Maße vergleicht, aber ich habe von berufswegen aus schon technisches Verständnis und auch etwas Feingefühl. Ich fahre ein MK7, bin aber schon div. Modelle ab MK8 aufwärts  gefahren...  Nix für meinen Einsatzzweck!
Aber es ist ja auch kein reines Marathonbike.

Ich bin das LV schon bei div. Rennen gefahren, gerade beim letzten 24h-Rennen, habe auch gut abgeschnitten, aber an meine schnellen Räder kommt es nicht ran. 
No chance!!

Überlege sogar das LV abzugeben und ein 29er Fully aufzubauen..


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> da frag ich mich ab er schon, was das in so einem Extrem dann noch für Sinn macht? Sollte man sich dann nicht am besten auch noch einen passenden Rahmen zu den passenden Bauteilen zu besorgen? Oder geht es rein darum, ein Liteville zu fahren? (In dem Fall, dass man auf steile Lenkwinkel steht und ein reines Marathon-LV aufbauen will, könnte man doch einfach einen Mk<8 Rahmen nehmen, anstatt ein Mk10 mit einer 100mm Gabel zu verbasteln)



Genau. Nach dem MK7 wird´s uninteressant für Marathonistis! 

Mein Wunsch, wenn ich den hier so äußern darf,  wäre ein 29er 101 mit Lefty! YES!!


----------



## Splash (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich halte das mk7 auch durchaus nach wie vor für einen sehr interessanten Rahmen und hätte auch durchaus Interesse, mir so was noch zu beschaffen, wenn mal wieder so was angeboten wird. Später geht es doch mehr in die Enduro-Richtung, was ja sicher auch seinen Reiz hat, in meinem Fall aber ggf doch zu Überschneidungen führt ...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für schnelle Marathons ist das LV def. zu träge!!
> Auch wenn das nie im Fokus von LV lag, aber es wird versprochen eine Marathonrakete mit entsprechendem Setup aufbauen zu können.
> Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt´s auch bei LV nicht.
> Entweder, oder....
> ...





Splash schrieb:


> Ich halte das mk7 auch durchaus nach wie vor für einen sehr interessanten Rahmen *und hätte auch durchaus Interesse, mir so was noch zu beschaffen*, wenn mal wieder so was angeboten wird. Später geht es doch mehr in die Enduro-Richtung, was ja sicher auch seinen Reiz hat, in meinem Fall aber ggf doch zu Überschneidungen führt ...



Klingt ja wie Angebot und Nachfrage...


----------



## Qia (9. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Für schnelle Marathons ist das LV def. zu träge!!
> 
> 
> Ich bin das LV schon bei div. Rennen gefahren, gerade beim letzten 24h-Rennen, habe auch gut abgeschnitten, aber an meine schnellen Räder kommt es nicht ran.
> ...



Das 301 auf nem Marathon ist Träge? Was genau meinst Du denn bitte damit?

Das MK8 mit Lyrik und 160/160, das ich gefahren bin, war nur Träge weil die schweren Ardent drauf waren und sowas auf Asphalt einfach klebt, ansonsten geht das Teil um die Ecke wie ein Wiesel.

Du scheinst da eher auf Rennrad-Geometrien oder alte Hardtail-Geos zu stehen.....aber bergab sind die unmöglich schneller als z.B das 301.

So alla 71/74° mit 300mm Tretlager 42mm Kettenstrebe und 1050 Radstand.

Aber die Kisten sind derartig flatterig beim Downhill, dass das schon keinen Spass mehr macht. 68° Lenkwinkel ist da das Maximum. 

*Aber dann ist das 301 einfach kein Bike für Dich, bzw Deinen Fahrstil* 

Das 101er kannst Du Dir eh mit Lefty aufbauen....wo ist das Problem? hinten 650b und vorne 29 sollte auch kein Problem sein.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ich im Marathon mit nem MK 8 Aufwärts ne Menge von den steilen Kisten einfach stehen lasse, auch was die Agilität anbelangt....da das einfach nur eine Fahrstilsache ist, wie man das Gewicht beim Spurwechsel in die Lenkung einbringt. War für mich am Anfang auch ne Umgewöhnung....aber jetzt liebe ich es. Die Geometrie ist halt auf sehr kurze Vorbauten ausgelegt. Aber nochmal, ein langer Hinterbau macht ein Bike nicht träge, das macht eher die Höhe vom Tretlager und der Abstand von Tretlager zur Vorderachse.

Und ich bin vorher das hier gefahren....das hat ne Rennrad-Geometrie...is aber NACH DER UMGEWÖHNUNG und AKZEPTANZ der Geometrie-Idee der neuen Geos keinen deut Agiler als das 301....dabei war es eines der agilsten Hardtails überhaupt -> Radstand mit 80mm Federweg vorne war bei 1040mm, Lenkwinkel mit Federgabel 71°:





Fazit: Reine Geschmackssache gepaart mit Fahrstil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogone (9. Oktober 2012)

Hier mein MK8 nach unserem Alpencross im Sommer. Volles Tourenornat 
Keine Ahnung wie schwer das Ding in der Austattung ist, aber entscheidend ist, es hat Bock gebracht...







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Oktober 2012)

Zur Verwendung des 301 MK2 in einem Marathon:
Bin dieses Pfingsten das erste Mal seit 6 Jahren wieder einen Marathon gefahren...meinen geliebten Kral Sumavy (König des Böhmerwaldes) in Tschechien. Bergauf wurde ich alter Sack von den Jungmännern auf den 29er Augenkrebs-Bikes abgezockt, aber bergab hab ich sie versägt, mit 130/115mm und ner gewissen Chuzpe


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Das 301 auf nem Marathon ist Träge? Was genau meinst Du denn bitte damit?
> 
> Das MK8 mit Lyrik und 160/160, das ich gefahren bin, war nur Träge weil die schweren Ardent drauf waren und sowas auf Asphalt einfach klebt, ansonsten geht das Teil um die Ecke wie ein Wiesel.
> 
> ...




Shit, hatte eben einen schönen Text verfasst-> falsche Taste gedrückt -> Text weg... 

Nochmal in Kurzform:

Ich kenne den Einsatzzweck (m)eines LV gut.
Wie auch von LV beworben, habe ich mich für den Touren-, bzw. Marathonaufbau entschieden.
Bin BIS HEUTE zufrieden damit!

ABER: Es ist def. langsamer. Butter bei die Fische.

Vorteil ist lediglich der gefederte Hinterbau zur Entlastung des Fahrers (24h, Mehrtagesrennen,..) und die Steifigkeit des Rahmens, aber es ist immer noch langsamer!

Anfangs bin ich nach zig Rocky Mountain Elements auf´s LV umgestiegen. Damals mit einer 100mm Sid. 
Trotzdem, kein Vergleich zum Element in Sachen Agilität und Spritzigkeit.

Neben meinem LV hatte ich zeitweise bis zu 7 Bikes, da hatte die Gewohnheit keine Möglichkeit sich unbemerkt einzuschleichen.
Bei jeder neuen Tour auf dem LV habe ich die Trägheit erneut gespürt!
Und so ist das heute auch noch!! Definitiv!

Trotzdem mag ich mein LV und bin damit zufrieden! ABER ist eben in grobem Terrain eher zu Hause. Abstriche bleiben!

Du schreibst oben _"Das 101er kannst Du Dir eh mit Lefty aufbauen....wo ist das Problem? hinten 650b und vorne 29 sollte auch kein Problem sein."_.

Ich habe kein Problem!   Was meinst du?
Hatte damals kein 101 mehr bekommen. Basta.
Hab mich anders befriedigt.. 

Ich habe einen technischen Beruf/techn.Verständis , gesunden Menschenverstand, höre nicht auf Marketingeschwätz und gebe nix auf Tests der Bikebravo, aber *ich habe für mich* den Vorteil von 29ern entdeckt.
Gerade diese Jahr beim Spessart Bikemarathon ist im Downhill einer mit ´nem LV und einer 150mm DT vor mir rumgeiert....tzzzz  , "_Achtung, von links..._" ...vorbei und Tschüss.
Bei einer bescheidenen Fahrtechnik bringt der beste Federweg nichts!

Und wenn du die Eigenschaften deines alten Bikes mit den Eigenschaften eines neuen LV vergleichst.... Dein Fehler! 

Und da Galerie:











Hier der 101-Ersatz:








..und wenn´s schnell gehen muss:









UND NOCHMAL: Ich mag mein LV....


_*EDIT: Und jetzt spare ich mal für ´ne vernünftige Cam.!! Sorry für die miese Bildqualität.*_


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2012)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zur Verwendung des 301 MK2 in einem Marathon:
> Bin dieses Pfingsten das erste Mal seit 6 Jahren wieder einen Marathon gefahren...meinen geliebten Kral Sumavy (König des Böhmerwaldes) in Tschechien. Bergauf wurde ich alter Sack von den Jungmännern auf den 29er Augenkrebs-Bikes abgezockt, aber bergab hab ich sie versägt, mit 130/115mm und ner gewissen Chuzpe




Nicht falsch verstehen, aber *die überholten* Jungs im Video sind doch eher unbefriedigte Familienväter (btw. ich habe auch Kinder), deren Jeans seit 5 Jahren kneift und die zu Pfingsten mal eine Eisdielentour machen....  
Die wären ja mit einer 200mm Boxxer noch von dir überholt worden.

Die ganz schnellen 29er Jungs sind gar nicht auf dem Video!?   ..Achso, die sind ja schon im Ziel!  

*nicht böse gemeint*


----------



## Kevin0679 (10. Oktober 2012)

Immer locker bleiben,
der Trend geht doch eh zum 2?,3? oder 4. Rad. Es haben doch mittlerweile sehr viele neben dem Fully ein Hardtail usw. Es gibt eben nicht das eine Bike fÃ¼r alles. Wer will schon stÃ¤ndig umbauen. Alle RÃ¤der haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile! Egal was man sich kauft, es gibt immer etwas vermeintlich noch besseres. Doch wenn man sich auf sein(e) Bike(s) einstellt und es richtig zu nutzen vermag, dann kann man mit jedem Bike SpaÃ haben und mit einem Liteville eben immer etwas mehr.ððððð
Der SpaÃ am Radfahren ist das was zÃ¤hlt!


----------



## cubabluete (10. Oktober 2012)

Ein wahres Wort.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2012)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Immer locker bleiben,
> der Trend geht doch eh zum 2?,3? oder 4. Rad. Es haben doch mittlerweile sehr viele neben dem Fully ein Hardtail usw. Es gibt eben nicht das eine Bike fÃ¼r alles. Wer will schon stÃ¤ndig umbauen. Alle RÃ¤der haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile! Egal was man sich kauft, es gibt immer etwas vermeintlich noch besseres. Doch wenn man sich auf sein(e) Bike(s) einstellt und es richtig zu nutzen vermag, dann kann man mit jedem Bike SpaÃ haben *und mit einem Liteville eben immer etwas mehr.ððððð*
> Der SpaÃ am Radfahren ist das was zÃ¤hlt!



Bis auf den blau markierten Quatsch hat er Recht.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Oktober 2012)

Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Kevin0679 (10. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt, gebe ich zu. Ich habe mit jedem Rad SpaÃ.ð


----------



## TheNihilist (10. Oktober 2012)

with few upgrades


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Oktober 2012)

Immernoch ein schoenes Rad und immernoch ein grausamer Vorbau! ;-)


----------



## TheNihilist (10. Oktober 2012)

cmon  vorbau in black would be kind of boring


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Oktober 2012)

TheNihilist schrieb:


> cmon  vorbau in black would be kind of boring


 
Naw, it would be a relief and a blessing!


----------



## TheNihilist (11. Oktober 2012)

Actually i was thinking about it at some point. But then you know, it would just another black 301. There are thousands of them now.


----------



## Qia (12. Oktober 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Shit, hatte eben einen schönen Text verfasst-> falsche Taste gedrückt -> Text weg...
> 
> Nochmal in Kurzform:
> 
> ...



Die Pics gehen doch eh...

Und Glückwunsch zu der geilen Bikeauswahl. 

So ein richtig direkte Bike-Vergleich war das in dem Sinne nicht zwischen dem Bonnie und LV....eher Kurz und Steil gegen länger und flacher.

Gerade wo wir drüber geredet haben, hatte ich wiedermal das Racefully meiner Ex unterm hintern...(mein gott sind die hinten hart ) und siehe da....MIR WARS ZU QUIRRLIG....ich glaubs fast nicht....

Meintest Du das mit Gewohnheit einschleichen?

Es ist halt doch immer eine sehr subjektive Sache bei der Auswahl...so oder so. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, warum Du bei der Auswahl dann auf andere Bikes zugreifst. Allein das Speci wiegt doch locker 2 Kilo weniger...oder? Wo benötigst Du denn am ehesten die Quirrligkeit, beim Überholen oder in DH-Passagen?

Wenns bei mir eben NICHT um das Ziel des "Einen für Alles" ginge und ich hab ja keine  Marathonambitionen mehr (Nase voll, zuviel gedrängle und manchmal unentspannte Hobby-Teilnehmer) dann würde ich vermutlich ein MK5-7 vollständig konsequent aufziehen.....aber dann wirklich alles, vielleicht sogar 650b und speziellen Dämpfer mit anwendungsorientierter Abstimmung. 

Bei den Laufrädern bin ich aber nicht sicher....wäre ne Testfrage. GGf. würde ich mir sogar Hebel für 100mm und 165mm Dämpfer und tieferes Tretlager bauen. Leicht müssts halt werden und da böte der MK 5 noch die besten Gene vom 301.

Ein Hardtail wärs für mich nicht....aber 140mm hinten bräuchte es auch nicht. Nur an einen Lenkwinkel unter 71 Grad will ich mich nicht mehr gewöhnen.....ich find inzwischen 68 schon sehr direkt.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2012)




----------



## freerider1969 (14. Oktober 2012)

Update 2012


----------



## [email protected] (14. Oktober 2012)

krasses Pferd!

(und schicke Farbe)
Ist das ein 24" Hinterrad? Was fährst Du mit dem Rad für Strecken?


----------



## freerider1969 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ja, 24", was anderes passt nicht rein, XS Rahmen. Fahr damit Trails, Treppen und alle was Spaß macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (14. Oktober 2012)

so, transplantation erfolgreich abgeschlossen. aus mk6 wurde ein mk10.

ausser dem rahmen habe ich noch auf 2x 9 fach umgerüstet. die kurbel ist mir aus einem spezi FSR carbon zugeflogen.





marc


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Ich glaube du weißt es schon, aber deine Kette ist immer noch zu kurz. Aber die Federn im Schaltwerk gibt es ja auch einzeln.


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. Oktober 2012)

Fährt hier noch jemand regelmäßig die Isartrails? Vielleicht kann man ja die letzten Spaßtouren nochmal verbinden.


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. Oktober 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1235594

Hier mal der fast aktuelle Aufbau.


----------



## Aldi (14. Oktober 2012)

nach upgrade auf Reverb und Saint Flat Pedale.






Gruss....Aldi.


----------



## cubabluete (15. Oktober 2012)

Aldi schrieb:


> nach upgrade auf Reverb und Saint Flat Pedale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Bike - grauenhafter Seilzug bei der Stütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (15. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> ...grauenhafter Seilzug bei der Stütze.


Ist aber praktisch, wenn du es zum Trocknen aufhängen willst.


----------



## Poldidrache (15. Oktober 2012)

...das einzige Litville mit 3 Gängen 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2012)

Die Zugführung weist auf eine Nabenschaltung hin?


----------



## Poldidrache (15. Oktober 2012)

...war ein spontaner Umbau, deswegen wird die Zugführung angeglichen. Die Idee entstand auf´n Trail und wurde sofort umgesetzt,...

Liebe Grüße

Poldi


----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. Oktober 2012)

@ Freerider 1969: Geile Gabel! Selbst lackiert?!


----------



## freerider1969 (15. Oktober 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> @ Freerider 1969: Geile Gabel! Selbst lackiert?!



Nee, hier im Bikemarkt so gekauft. Ist aktuell ein Casting im Bikemarkt zum Verkauf in grün.


----------



## tobone (15. Oktober 2012)

Sind hier eigentlich Leute um die 1,90 Mangelware oder qutschen die sich alle auf L oder M Rahmen? Hab innerhalb des letzten Jahres glaube ich hier 2 
301 in XL gesehen.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Oktober 2012)

Dafür habe ich meine XL in letzter Zeit sehr oft gezeigt


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2012)

1,90 groß: 301 Mk2 schon in XL gefahren, aktuell 301 Mk 8 in XL und zwei 101 XL - nur das 901 hab ich in L, das reicht da aber auch...


----------



## mokka_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Aldi schrieb:


> nach upgrade auf Reverb und Saint Flat Pedale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bist du mit dem dt zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (15. Oktober 2012)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> ...das einzige Litville mit 3 Gängen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



deine bash lösung hat einen neidfaktor ^^


----------



## 101 (15. Oktober 2012)

Noch ein XL. 

Es kommt noch einen megaforce 2 60mm. und irgendwann eine andere 36! 





1.91cm /93Kg


----------



## Aldi (16. Oktober 2012)

mokka_ schrieb:


> bist du mit dem dt zufrieden?





ja, alles bestens !


----------



## Mountain77 (16. Oktober 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich Leute um die 1,90 Mangelware oder qutschen die sich alle auf L oder M Rahmen? Hab innerhalb des letzten Jahres glaube ich hier 2
> 301 in XL gesehen.



Stelle mein XL die nächsten Tage wieder rein, wenn ein paar Tuning- Maßnahmen abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## tobone (16. Oktober 2012)

Schreibt mal bitte eure Maße dazu


----------



## RaidenX (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein XL.
Ich bin 1.87m groß und hatte vorher ein MK8 in L. 
Habe den Umstieg auf ein den XL Rahmen nicht bereut!


----------



## drul (18. Oktober 2012)

@101: was ist denn an Deiner jetzigen 36 schlecht?


----------



## 101 (18. Oktober 2012)

drul schrieb:


> @101: was ist denn an Deiner jetzigen 36 schlecht?



Hi Drul,

Also eigentlich nix!   Die Gabel ist wirklich ein Traum (Typisch Fox) und noch in einem absolut super Zustand..
Was ein bisschen "doof" ist, ist dass sie einen 1/1,8 Schaft hat und der Rahmen 1,5-1,8 Zoll (Tapered). Also eingebaut mit Adapter... 
Okay es lässt sich fahren, aber dann kommt ständig Dreck auf diesen Reduzierring...demzufolge ein ständiges Knarzen .... Es nervt! 
Also eine richtige und vorallem *saubere* Lösung ist dieser Steuerlageradapter in meinen Augen nicht.. 
Aber es kommt wieder eine 36 - das ist sicher 

Gruß
101


----------



## Bulli Fahrer (19. Oktober 2012)

tobone schrieb:


> Sind hier eigentlich Leute um die 1,90 Mangelware oder qutschen die sich alle auf L oder M Rahmen? Hab innerhalb des letzten Jahres glaube ich hier 2
> 301 in XL gesehen.






XL und 1,90m
passt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. Oktober 2012)

Sehr schönes 301


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Oktober 2012)

Ja, sieht Klasse aus!


----------



## Andi_72 (19. Oktober 2012)

Nabend!

Mein Liteville steht noch ganz am Anfang, aber es geht los!





Sieht super aus und fühlt sich gut an. Es ist mir sogar gelungen, die Kabelbinder für den Schaltzug/Umwerfer anzubringen, ohne den Dämpfer zu demontieren

Kleiner Wermutstropfen sind einige kleinere Lackabschürfungen, vermutlich von der Montage. Eigentlich ungewöhnlich für eine Anodisierung?

Aber was solls, ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand! Nächste Woche wird der Rest montiert, dann mehr Bilder


----------



## Qia (19. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mein Liteville steht noch ganz am Anfang, aber es geht los!
> 
> ...



Eloxal. Nö is nicht üblich, ist aber auch kein Hartelox. Vermutlich ist das neue Alu nicht so Elox-Friendly wie das Alte.

Lass es doch einfach so....is mit Sicherheit das wendigste und leichteste 301 hier. Ausserdem tut man sich nicht so leicht weh, wenn man das so durch den Wald trägt....


----------



## Andi_72 (19. Oktober 2012)

Geniale Idee!
So hab ich auch keinen Verschleiß an Bremse, Kette etc...

Wie geschrieben - Gebrauchsgegenstand, soll gefahren werden, nich im Keller parken


----------



## Chris13 (19. Oktober 2012)

Bulli Fahrer schrieb:


> XL und 1,90m
> passt perfekt



Ich fahre bei 186cm ein 301 MK10 in XL und bin super zufrieden. Bin auch schon ein Mk9 und ein 601 in L gefahren und muss sagen, dass beim MK10 XL bei meinen Maßen die perfekte Größe ist.

Habe es auch nur auf den Hinweis von Liteville genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (21. Oktober 2012)

So hier mal meine Neuanschaffung - vom MK6 (7,5) in Gr. M auf MK9 in Gr.L mit 160mm umgebaut. Gewicht, so wie abgebildet 12,9kg gewogen, trotz Variostütze.

Nach positiven Erfahrung auf einer Tour, habe ich den Hobel gestern über die Strecken in Willi gebügelt und bin absolut begeistert, sogar auf der DH habe ich mich zu keiner Zeit unwohl gefühlt.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Oktober 2012)

Was das fürn LRS?


----------



## poekelz (21. Oktober 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Was das fürn LRS?



Tune MK, King X12 mit Notubes ZTR Flow und Sapim X-Ray Messerspeichen - ohne Felgenkirmes


----------



## rzOne20 (21. Oktober 2012)

raw schaut scho lässig aus.
finds ihr de felgendecals wirklich sooooo schlimm?


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Oktober 2012)

Rahmen XL, letzte Tuningmaßnahme, Trigger und Schaltwerk X0, Syntace Griffe, Demontage Reverb (Interessantes Fahren so ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze). Mein LV sollte jetzt ca. 13,7kg wiegen.
1,96m, langer Oberkörper, Kampfgewicht um die 110kg.




    @poekelz, wie sieht es mal mit einem Klassentreffen im Teuto aus?


----------



## mokka_ (21. Oktober 2012)

jetzt noch nen monarch tuned LH dann passt es!!


----------



## frogbite (21. Oktober 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Demontage Reverb



Schönes Rad. Gab´s einen Grund für die Demontage Reverb, den Du nennen würdest? Hast schon das X0 Type 2 Schaltwerk?

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Oktober 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Gab´s einen Grund für die Demontage Reverb, den Du nennen würdest? Hast schon das X0 Type 2 Schaltwerk?
> 
> Gruß,
> F.B.



Nein, ist eine alte gebraucht gekaufte X0. Die Reverb geht mir momentan etwas auf den Senkel, funktioniert zwar gut, aber knarzt trotz Fett. Ist mit einer Reduzierhülse verbaut. 
Bin am überlegen, wieder eine einfache KS ohne Remote Hebel zu verbauen.


----------



## cdamian (21. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Mein Liteville steht noch ganz am Anfang, aber es geht los!
> 
> ...



Meine sieht aehnlich weit aus. Ich warte noch auf ein paar Teile, Vorderrad wurde erst mal falsch geliefert: http://www.flickr.com/photos/krass/sets/72157631698839397/ . 
Da ich in Spanien sitze wird das wohl vor November nichts mehr.


----------



## cubabluete (22. Oktober 2012)

Wieso kauft man sich jetzt noch ein mk 9 neu???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdamian (22. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich jetzt noch ein mk 9 neu???



Guenstiger? Ich haette auch ein mk8 genommen. 

Genau genommen ist das mk10 in ein paar Monaten ja auch schon veraltet


----------



## rzOne20 (22. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich jetzt noch ein mk 9 neu???


 
wieso nicht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wieso kauft man sich jetzt noch ein mk 9 neu???


weil neu >500 günstiger !
weil es 120mm Wippen dafür gibt
weil man keinen Kaschidingens Fox braucht oder will
weil es auch in Zeiten eines MK10 nicht schlechter geworden ist
weil es keine Eisdiele in der Nähe gibt und man daher nicht das Neueste oder Tollste braucht....


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> ohne Felgenkirmes


----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> @poekelz, wie sieht es mal mit einem Klassentreffen im Teuto aus?



Wäre mal ne Maßnahme, dann könnt ich noch the_Shot bescheid sagen, der baut sich gerade ein MK7,5 auf und vlt. noch jemand aus Detmold....


----------



## poekelz (22. Oktober 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen, wieder eine einfache KS ohne Remote Hebel zu verbauen.




Ich hatte auch erst überlegt an meine KS die Remote nachzurüsten, aber da ich gern zwischen starrer und Variostütze wechsle (z.B. Bike-Park), lasse ich das vorerst.


----------



## Hans (22. Oktober 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> weil neu >500 günstiger !
> weil es 120mm Wippen dafür gibt
> weil man keinen Kaschidingens Fox braucht oder will
> weil es auch in Zeiten eines MK10 nicht schlechter geworden ist
> weil es keine Eisdiele in der Nähe gibt und man daher nicht das Neueste oder Tollste braucht....




ich hatte das MK9 und jetzt das MK10

der Hinterbau des MK 10 ist deutlich besser - auch wenn das MK9  500,00 Euro günstiger ist, würde ich das MK10 immer bevorzugen


----------



## frogbite (22. Oktober 2012)

... das kommt darauf an, wofür man es braucht. Ich hatte Mk8 und Mk10. 
Mk10 geht mehr Richtung AM-"Enduro" mit etwas plüschigem, schluckfreudigerem Hinterbau. Bergauf muss ich aber immer die Plattform zuschalten, sonst wippt mir das zu sehr.

Mk8/9 ist mehr AM-"Race" mit straffem Hinterbau und steilerem Lenkwinkel. 
Jedes hat seine Vor-und Nachteile. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rüssel__ (22. Oktober 2012)

frogbite schrieb:


> ... das kommt darauf an, wofür man es braucht. Ich hatte Mk8 und Mk10.
> Mk10 geht mehr Richtung AM-"Enduro" mit etwas plüschigem, schluckfreudigerem Hinterbau. Bergauf muss ich aber immer die Plattform zuschalten, sonst wippt mir das zu sehr.
> 
> Mk8/9 ist mehr AM-"Race" mit straffem Hinterbau und steilerem Lenkwinkel.
> ...



Hatte auch MK8 und jetzt MK10 und unterschreib deine Aussage zu 100%.
Wobei das MK10 für meine Ansprüche definitv in die richtige Richtung gegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Oktober 2012)

Frogbite hat das gut beschrieben!
Das MK10 ist nicht grundsätzlich besser, es ist anders, eben mehr abfahrtslastiger ausgelegt
Und Dank Lord Helmchen oder tf bekommt man auch für MK8/9 angepasste Dämpfer falls einem der DT nicht taugt (was aber bei sehr vielen 301 Fahrer kein Thema ist...die IBCler sind da nicht unbedingt repräsentativ )


----------



## Wobbi (22. Oktober 2012)

der lenkwinkel des mk10 hätte für mich sogar ruhig ~1° flacher ausfallen können.....(un nu steinigt mich)


----------



## Haentz (22. Oktober 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> der lenkwinkel des mk10 hätte für mich sogar ruhig ~1° flacher ausfallen können.....(un nu steinigt mich)



Wart halt aufs MK11


----------



## cubabluete (22. Oktober 2012)

Beim MK11 wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern, außer vielleicht das Loch für die Variostütze. Oder hat jemand schon mehr Infos?


----------



## paradox (22. Oktober 2012)

aussage von einem ausendienstler für reifen der selber nur lv fährt wird beim mk 11 auch der selbe steuersatz wie bei 601 mk2 rein kommen soll...
neben dem variostützen-loch, ...

aussage war aber im frühjahr. also schon ein paar tage her.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Oktober 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wäre mal ne Maßnahme, dann könnt ich noch the_Shot bescheid sagen, der baut sich gerade ein MK7,5 auf und vlt. noch jemand aus Detmold....




Super, hab auch noch jemanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (22. Oktober 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> der lenkwinkel des mk10 hätte für mich sogar ruhig ~1° flacher ausfallen können.....(un nu steinigt mich)



Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn man die Grundidee des Rahmens betrachtet. 

Ich am LVs Stelle hätte das 1,5" Steuerrohr beibehalten und von vorn herein den verstellbaren Steuersatz angeboten.

Aber ganz ehrlich, wer braucht so einen Autobus-Lenkwinkel an einer 160mm Maschine? 66° is ja nu wirklich ausreichend.

Bei 67" flattert schon überhauptnix mehr. Welche Vorteile soll denn 64-65° noch bringen, ausser der Tatsache, das Trailsurfen eher zu einer Art Eisenbahnfahren verkommt?

Die kiste sieht ja jetzt schon aus wie ein Linienbus. Das MK9 war vom Lenkwinkel echt schon das höchste der Gefühle, damit die Kiste aus der Ruhe kommt, muss man schon echter Grobmotoriker sein, oder ne wirklich schlechte Gabel für Steilstücke haben.

my two pence


----------



## michi3 (22. Oktober 2012)

In zwei Jahren sind 64 Grad LW beim Enduro Standart, dauert nur noch ein wenig bis es alle akzeptieren.


----------



## Wobbi (22. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar, wenn man die Grundidee des Rahmens betrachtet.
> 
> Ich am LVs Stelle hätte das 1,5" Steuerrohr beibehalten und von vorn herein den verstellbaren Steuersatz angeboten.
> 
> ...



66°? hilf mir kurz auf die sprünge! im allgemeinen find ich dein posting tatsächlich sehr nett zu lesen. vielleicht aber einfach mal deine kleine welt verlassen und jeden so machen lassen, wie er will und wie er es für sich als richtig empfindet!


----------



## Qia (22. Oktober 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> 66°? hilf mir kurz auf die sprünge! im allgemeinen find ich dein posting tatsächlich sehr nett zu lesen. vielleicht aber einfach mal deine kleine welt verlassen und jeden so machen lassen, wie er will und wie er es für sich als richtig empfindet!



Hi Wobbi,

hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen, oder hab ich was am Auge?


----------



## Qia (22. Oktober 2012)

michi3 schrieb:


> In zwei Jahren sind 64 Grad LW beim Enduro Standart, dauert nur noch ein wenig bis es alle akzeptieren.



Und, wärest Du so nett, mir den Sinn eines solchen Lenkwinkels auf einem Allmountain-Enduro Hybriden dar zu legen, wenn ein 67° Lenkwinkel das perfekte Mittelmaß zwischen NICHT abkippen beim Balancieren und Geradeauslauf beim schnellen Fahren bietet.

Ich würds gern verstehen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> .......Ich würds gern verstehen.



Deshalb sollst du ja mal deine kleine Welt verlassen und über den Tellerrand schauen.
Mk5 ist Schnee von gestern....


----------



## Wobbi (22. Oktober 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Wobbi,
> 
> hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen, oder hab ich was am Auge?



mir schien es so, als ob nicht sein kann, was du nicht nachvollzogen bekommst (keineswegs auf intelligenz bezogen). daher mein satz!  ich fahre mit dem liteville recht viel technisches und das aber mit sehr wenig sag im hinterbau (1 pin oberhalb), da mir ein softer hinterbau beim "rumgehüpfe" hinderlich ist. daher hätte es mich nicht gestört, wenn der lenkwinkel etwas flacher gewesen wäre. vermutlich dürfte der lw dann auf´s gleiche, wie bei den anderen mk10´lern mit nem "normalen" rauslaufen.


----------



## thetourist (22. Oktober 2012)

Jaja, ich weiss ja.... funzt aber immer noch einwandfrei! 




RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mk5 ist Schnee von gestern....


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2012)

Klar funzt das, aber auch das MK10 funzt.
Jedes auf seine Weise.

Und jetzt?
Übern Tellerrand gucken und probieren...


----------



## nilo888 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
so...jetzt will ich auch mal





Sorry, Handyfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2012)

schick! Bekommt scheinbar auch mal derbere Kost (bikepark) serviert.
Welche Hinterbauvariante fährst Du (140/160mm)?


----------



## cubabluete (23. Oktober 2012)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so...jetzt will ich auch mal
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lässig, raw mit weiß kommt immer gut.


----------



## nilo888 (23. Oktober 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> schick! Bekommt scheinbar auch mal derbere Kost (bikepark) serviert.
> Welche Hinterbauvariante fährst Du (140/160mm)?


 
hinten 160mm und vorne die Lyrik mit 170mm.

Bin jedes mal überrascht wie gut das Ding rockt


----------



## Qia (23. Oktober 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiss ja.... funzt aber immer noch einwandfrei!



Mich hat der Lenkwinkel bisher auch nicht gestört. Vielleicht liegts an meinen kurzen Beinen und ich produziere weniger Hebel, wenn ich steilstücke fahre!?!?

Also ausserhalb meines Tellerrandes sehe ich zwar menschen, die damit besser klar zu kommen scheinen, aber dennoch bekäme das Rad mit der Zeit durch noch flachere Winkel mehr und mehr einen reinen Freeride-Charakter und das ist und war NIE das Ziel dieses Bikes.

Keine Ahnung, was das mit meinem Tellerrand zu tun hat, wenn es sogar optisch zu sehen ist, dass das Bike bei schneller fahrt träger wird.

Ich finde tatsächlich, wenn man sich die Veränderungen an der Geo ansieht mit kürzeren Gabeln, dass 66,3° bei 160mm wirklich schon fein flach und gerade noch Handhabbar ist in allen Situationen.

Wenn der Lenkwinkel flacher wird, OHNE verstellbaren Steuersatz, dann werden andere, z.B. Marathonisti darunter leiden.

Das 301 ist ein Allrounder, kein REINER Freerider.
Vielleicht erfüllt ja das MK11 Eure Vorstellungen eines ausreichend flachen Lenkwinkels.

Ich z.B. hasse es, wenn das Bike so sehr gerade aus läuft, dass ich wirklich kraft einsetzen muss um einen schnellen Richtungswechsel zu machen. Forstautobahn geht ja.....aber wqenn ich bei jeder blöden Serpentine fast auf Stand runter bremsen muss, oder bei der einfachsten Kehre schon das Rad versetzen muss, dann ist das kein Fahrspass mehr, sondern Arbeit.

Und Rocky: Das Bike immer mehr auf ein Einsatzgebiet zu reduzieren, weil es wenige so mögen, verkleinert den Teller und den Tellerrand.

Ich kann mich an genügend Bilder und grinsende gesichter erinnern, die mit dem MK 1 genau solche Strecken gefahren sind, wie Wobbi.....ohne Probleme.

Und nein, die Zeiten des MK5 sind nicht vorbei. Die geo hat immer noch Ihre Berechtigung und mit dem teil gibt es Menschen, die damit deutlich besser klar kommen, als mit diesen Gelände-Autobussen.


----------



## Wobbi (23. Oktober 2012)

ich zweifel keineswegs an, dass man mit steileren lw´s (bsp. 67,5°) auch steile, technische dinge fahren kann und dabei seinen spass hat. mir liegt ein lw zwischen 65-66° (bei dazu passender geo des rahmens) schlichtweg am meissten. weiss garnicht, was hier für eine diskussion über meinen geschmack entsteht!
und nebenher bemerkt, habe ich bisher noch nicht das gefühl gehabt, weder in flink zu fahrenden flowtrails, noch in engen, mit spitzkehren gespickten singletrails, benachteiligt gewesen zu sein.

jeder halt so, wie er es gerne möchte!


----------



## Haentz (23. Oktober 2012)

So, MK8 jetzt auf 160/160 unterwegsâ¦ Das nÃ¤chste Rad wird aber deutlich bunter


----------



## Basti1986 (23. Oktober 2012)

So hab auch mal wieder ein Update zu verzeichnen Sprich neue Gabel und Bremsen und ein Paar Orangene änderungen!

Kommen demnächst aber noch eins zwei Änderungen drann ;-))





Grüße
Basti


----------



## Mr. Nice (23. Oktober 2012)

thetourist schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiss ja.... funzt aber immer noch einwandfrei!



Geht so.... ich brauch mittlerw. bei meinem MK5 ein Stützrad... ohne ist es nicht mehr fahrbar




Gruss
chris


----------



## muttipullover (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es auch schade, das Liteville das 301 in einen Bereich weiterentwickelt der eigentlich durch das 601 besetzt ist. Vielleicht sollte man nochmal beim MK7 ansetzen und die entgegengesetzte Richtung einschlagen.
Ich fahre MK1 mit 130er Talas, für mich das perfekte Tourenrad. Auf den verwinkelten schmalen Trails in unserer Gegend würde ein flacherer Lenkwinkel mächtig nerven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (23. Oktober 2012)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schade, das Liteville das 301 in einen Bereich weiterentwickelt der eigentlich durch das 601 besetzt ist. Vielleicht sollte man nochmal beim MK7 ansetzen und die entgegengesetzte Richtung einschlagen.
> Ich fahre MK1 mit 130er Talas, für mich das perfekte Tourenrad. Auf den verwinkelten schmalen Trails in unserer Gegend würde ein flacherer Lenkwinkel mächtig nerven.



Seh ich auch so. Lieber das 601 durch die kurze Option wieder nach unten erweitern.


----------



## kubad (23. Oktober 2012)

Nur wählen welche


----------



## Qia (23. Oktober 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> ich zweifel keineswegs an, dass man mit steileren lw´s (bsp. 67,5°) auch steile, technische dinge fahren kann und dabei seinen spass hat. mir liegt ein lw zwischen 65-66° (bei dazu passender geo des rahmens) schlichtweg am meissten. weiss garnicht, was hier für eine diskussion über meinen geschmack entsteht!
> und nebenher bemerkt, habe ich bisher noch nicht das gefühl gehabt, weder in flink zu fahrenden flowtrails, noch in engen, mit spitzkehren gespickten singletrails, benachteiligt gewesen zu sein.
> 
> jeder halt so, wie er es gerne möchte!



Hi Du,
Du hattest glaub ich sogar Deine zweifel dran, dass das MK10 einen 66° Lenkwinkel hat, es hat aktuell 66,3 mit 160mm Gabel.

Es ging da bei meinem Posting nicht um Deinen Geschmack, sondern darum, was mit dem Bike passiert, wenn Dein Wunsch an diesem Rahmen umgesetzt wird.

Ich spüre eine ganz klare Benachteiligung auf schnell fahrbaren Serpentinen. Das Bike stellt sich ganz deutlich selber gerade und zwar in einem Maß, dass ich z.B. schon für unnötig halte.

Aber das ist eben auch Geschmack. 

Ich denke halt, dass gerade beim 301 auf keinen Fall der Weg mehr richtung Flach gehen darf, es sei denn, es geschieht mit einem integrierten verstellbaren Steuersatz.

Wenn man weiter in die Richtung geht, dann gibt es das 301 nicht mehr. Das 301 war DER Allrounder von LV. Von Marathon bis Enduro. Und genau dort sollte dieses Bike auch bleiben.

Dann sollte man eben LIEBER für Fahrer wie Dich, zusätzliche Lösungen integrieren....den Steuersatz. Ansonsten hat man entweder das 601 oder müsste ein 501 basteln.

Wir zwei scheinen zwei Vorlieben-Extreme zu bilden. Aber sowas kann ein solcher Rahmen nicht vollständig abbilden. Er kann den besten Kompromiss bilden....der liegt aber weder bei 65° noch bei 70°.


Lg
Oliver


----------



## Wobbi (23. Oktober 2012)




----------



## cubabluete (23. Oktober 2012)

Also das mk10 braucht weder einen flacheren noch einen steileren Lenkwinkel. Ich finde es immer wieder beeindruckend, wie toll es geht bergauf und bergab.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Oktober 2012)

kubad schrieb:


> Nur wählen welche



Wird das so von Haustuer zu Trail gefahren?
Genau so in der Art hab ich mir meinen Rahmen verhunzt, als ein Schlagloch kam! Hatte trotz 4facher dicker Wolldecke eine Delle im Unterrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (23. Oktober 2012)

hab bei meinem pickup ne evoc-matte drauf! hat bisher super funktioniert! man sollte den rahmen aber im bereich der auflage mit ner schutzfolie bekleben, um kratzer durch dreck zu vermeiden!


----------



## Chris13 (23. Oktober 2012)

Also bei der ganzen Lenkwinkel Diskussion will ich mal meinen Blickwinkel einbringen.

Ich komme ja aus dem Rennsport mit über 20 Jahren Rennerfahrung und konnte mir ewig nichts vorstellen, was flacher als 71 Grad ist und ein Vorbau hatte mind. 120mm. Bin also eher in die komplett andere Richtung geprägt.

Seit 2 Jahren fahre ich nur noch All Mountain und Enduro zum Spaß. Bin das 301 MK9, das 601 und jetzt auch ein 301 MK10 gefahren.

Aus meiner Sicht ist beim MK10 entscheidend, dass man es auch mit einem sehr kurzen Vorbau fährt. Um die 40-60mm sind aus meine Sicht optimal.

Das geht natürlich nur dann, wenn man den Rahmen auch in der richtigen Länge fährt. Ich bin deshalb beim MK 10 extra auf XL (bei 186 cm) gegangen . Das MK 9 und 601 bin ich in L gefahren. Liteville musste mich dazu echt überreden - aus der Rennsportzeit fährt man ja immer eher einen kleineren Rahmen.

Zusammen mit dem kurzen Vorbau wird das Rad nämlich dann trotz flachen Lenkwinkel wieder deutlich agiler - selbst bei langhubigen Gabeln. Ich bin mal nur zum Test auch einen 70 und 80er gegangen und dann wird es wirklich schon extrem träge.

Ich denke auch, dass im Endurobereich der Trend eher noch flacher in Richtung 64 Grad geht. Aber auch im All Mountain Bereich hat ein Lenkwinkel zwischen 65-67 Grad in Verbindung mit einem langen Oberrohr, extrem kurzen Vorbau und breitem Lenker nur Vorteile.

Fährt man das MK10 mit einer 160-170er Gabel und einem 70-90er Vorbau, dann wird es träge. Keine Frage.

Wenn man sich auf ein relativ innovatives Geometriekonzept wie das MK10 einlässt, dann muss man es aus meiner Sicht konsequent machen.

Mein Aufbau ist aktuell

MK10 in XL
BOS Deville 170mm
Megaforce 50mm
740mm Lenker

Und das ist es absolut Touren und All-Mountain kompatibel. Es steht z.b. einem Stumpjumper FSR mit 140mm in diesem Bereich in nichts nach. Geht sogar bei gleichem LRS fast besser nach vorne und klettert besser (trotz 170er Gabel). Und bergab spielt es in einer völlig anderen Liga.

Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein geniales Bike, denn es kann von Tour bis extremem Enduro so ziemlich alles. 

Einen Kompromiss muss da eigentlich nur bei den Reifen eingehen.


----------



## raymon (23. Oktober 2012)

cdamian schrieb:


> Meine sieht aehnlich weit aus. Ich warte noch auf ein paar Teile, Vorderrad wurde erst mal falsch geliefert: http://www.flickr.com/photos/krass/sets/72157631698839397/ .
> Da ich in Spanien sitze wird das wohl vor November nichts mehr.




Vallvidrera..??


----------



## cdamian (23. Oktober 2012)

raymon schrieb:


> Vallvidrera..??



Yes, I am a bit of a Collserola addict


----------



## cubabluete (23. Oktober 2012)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Also bei der ganzen Lenkwinkel Diskussion will ich mal meinen Blickwinkel einbringen.
> 
> Ich komme ja aus dem Rennsport mit über 20 Jahren Rennerfahrung und konnte mir ewig nichts vorstellen, was flacher als 71 Grad ist und ein Vorbau hatte mind. 120mm. Bin also eher in die komplett andere Richtung geprägt.
> 
> ...


 
Bin 100% deiner Meinung, längerer Rahmen und kurzer Vorbau und schon hat man ein agiles, wendiges 301.
Viele trauen sich - vielleicht aus Gewohnheit - nicht ganz drüber und nehmen eher den kleinen Rahmen um dann drauf zu kommen, dass sie einen 90er Vorbau oder länger montieren müssen. Ich predige ja schon seit einiger Zeit genau so einen Aufbau zu fahren, wie ihn du beschrieben hast. Ich fahre bei 1,73 auch den M mit 50iger Vorbau und nicht einen S bei dem ich mindesten einen 70iger brauchen würde. Das gilt natürlich für die Masse die AM fährt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Oktober 2012)

Mein mk 3 hat mit 160er Gabel, laut smartphone winkelapp 66,ebbes.  Das ganze mit 75er Vorbau und 680er lenker. Komme damit sehr gut zurecht, könnte aber vielleicht sogar ein wenig flacher sein.


----------



## kubad (24. Oktober 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wird das so von Haustuer zu Trail gefahren?
> Genau so in der Art hab ich mir meinen Rahmen verhunzt, als ein Schlagloch kam! Hatte trotz 4facher dicker Wolldecke eine Delle im Unterrohr.



Es ist schon jede Schutz abnehmen. Unter dem Rahmen, 10cm PE-Schaum 1 cm auf den Gabeln.


----------



## Qia (24. Oktober 2012)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Mein mk 3 hat mit 160er Gabel, laut smartphone winkelapp 66,ebbes.  Das ganze mit 75er Vorbau und 680er lenker. Komme damit sehr gut zurecht, könnte aber vielleicht sogar ein wenig flacher sein.



Ja, das stimmt mit meinen Messungen auch überein, wenn man den normalen Hinterbau am mk3 fährt.

Mit einer 170er Gabel ist beim Mk10 der Lenkwinkel eh schon unter 66 Grad. 
Ich bin selber auch schon mit meinen Vorbauten immer kürzer geworden.

Also diese Richtung der Geometrie, die Chris anspricht gehe ich soweit mit, solange der Rahmen in allen Situationen und zur Situation passenden Aufbau leicht zu handhaben bleibt.

Gerade das 301 hat sich ja jmmer dadurch ausgezeichnet, dass es dem Fahrer das fahren erleichtert und dieser sich viel mehr aufs Fahren und Geniessen konzentrieren kann.

Ich fänds halt echt super, wenn das 301seinen ursprünglichen Charakter als Wollmilchsau beibehält. Ich finds schon schade, dass Menschen schon begonnen haben zu zweifeln, dass dieses Bike sich für Marathon eignen würde, weils dafür angeblich zu träge ist. Der kompromisslose Allroundcharakter war es,der dem 301 seinen Erfolg beschert hat.

lg
Oliver


----------



## röma (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal ein Bild zur Abwechslung ...


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Oktober 2012)

schaut interessant und leicht aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (24. Oktober 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> schaut interessant und leicht aus....



es war mal leichter.... muss mich noch ein wenig gewöhnen, auf dem mk6 war ich weniger Passagier....


----------



## belial901 (25. Oktober 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Beim MK11 wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht viel ändern, außer vielleicht das Loch für die Variostütze. Oder hat jemand schon mehr Infos?



ich geh mal davon aus dass sie ebenfalls den syntace angleset reinhauen wie beim 601 mk2


----------



## diggi* (25. Oktober 2012)

belial901 schrieb:


> ich geh mal davon aus dass sie ebenfalls den syntace angleset reinhauen wie beim 601 mk2



und den Preis kräftig anheben


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2012)

diggi* schrieb:


> und den Preis kräftig anheben



Mich würd mal interessieren, wie hier gemault werden würde, wenn L&S die Rahmen mal deutlich günstiger machte und damit die Gebrauchtpreise kaputt macht.

Nix für ungut, aber es langweilt echt.


----------



## belial901 (25. Oktober 2012)

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht @_jammerlappen_ . das rumweinen wegen zu hohem preis hat eh keinen sinn. ihr koenntet euch von den her auch ein versenderbike zulegen 

die die es wollen (sowie auch wissen warum sie eines wollen) werden sich ein LV egal zu welchem preis zulegen. anderenfalls, kann man bei komponenten ziemlig an geld sparen! rs statt fox zb.

ich selber befuerworte einen 64-65er winkel am 301. besonders wenn man es fuer megavalanches usw einsetzen will. zudem sind 160mm v/h mehr wie genug an federweg fuer ottonormal downhill einsatz, wenn denn auch das fahrwerk funktioniert (high und lowspeed)
ich habe auch gehoert dass im mk11 evtl der doublebarrel air, sowie vivid air reinpassen koennte, jedoch braeuchte man dafuer andere 301 schwingen.
lg


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Oktober 2012)

de grünen aufkleber von der gabel mach ich im winter wenn i zeit hab mal ab. ansonsten ein einfaches schwarzes. will den hype/tend um de bunten nit mitgehen, sonst muß i mi in 5 jahr schämen damit. schwarz bleibt etwas fad, aber immer modern.

fox dämpfer is grad bei tf zum pushen (so nennen die das). bin mir aber nit sicher ob i ma nit den dt behalte. mir daugt der irgendwie voll. hab mich da irgendwie vom forum und von der internetschlauheit zu was hinreißen lassen. von wegen mk10 is gut, mk 8 is unfahrbar. das i nit lach


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. Oktober 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> fox dämpfer is grad bei tf zum pushen (so nennen die das). bin mir aber nit sicher ob i ma nit den dt behalte. mir daugt der irgendwie voll. hab mich da irgendwie vom forum und von der internetschlauheit zu was hinreißen lassen. von wegen mk10 is gut, mk 8 is unfahrbar. das i nit lach





Tja..., dann hast du wohl in den Augen derer, die auf meiner Ignoreliste stehen, keine Ahnung, kannst nicht fahren und überhaupt! Jetzt machste dein Rad vermutlich auch noch schmutzig und putzt es nicht nach jeder Tour..., ausserdem: Die Gabel..., die geht ja mal garnicht! Die ist mal so garnicht LV tauglich, da zu günstig!

Schönes Wochenende!

PS: Schickes Rad!


----------



## Wobbi (26. Oktober 2012)

paaaah...!!! da kannst du dir direkt so ne billitsch suntourgabel montieren!


----------



## belial901 (26. Oktober 2012)

gib mal bitte ein feedback von der xfusion. waere darauf sehr gespannt. das ding soll ja ein geheimtipp sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (26. Oktober 2012)

Inwiefern Geheimtipp? Ich finde die Gabel nur zu Preisen um die 750â¬ und dafÃ¼r kann man im Prinzip auch ziemlich viel erwarten, wenn man bedenkt, was die Lyrik kann 

...oder finde ich einfach nur keinen passenden Preis?


----------



## Hans (26. Oktober 2012)

schickes Rad  hatte ich auch vor meinem MK 10

Ich hatte mein MK8 auf einen Monarch-Dämpfer mit Lord Helmchen Tuning und Huber Buchsen unmgerüstet - war eine andere Welt, schon nahe am Mk10.

Schöne  Grüße

Hans


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Oktober 2012)

zur gabel ... hmm das ist meine erste coil gabel....dh ich kann da nicht objektiv vergleichen.
fühlt sich jetzt fast so an wie meine lefty, nur halt mehr federweg.
auf jeden fall is sie um welten besser als die 36er talas rc2 die ich vorher hatte. und die hatte ich schon mit motorenöl und getriebeöl gepimpt, das sie deutlich besser war als original.

mir taugt halt voll das die performance über die ganzen 170 mm gleich is und sie bei technisch schwierigen stellen mit stufen nicht wegtaucht.

hatte ich so nicht erwartet da ich 95 kg habe und die gabel im originalzustand ist, also original feder. und ich vermute im orignalzustand wird ne mittlere feder verbaut. dafür nutze ich den ganzen federweg aber auch aus.

ja gepimmt hab ich das ding noch nicht, da ich auch so sehr zufrieden bin. wie bei jeder anderen gabel auch wird die performance nach einem ordentlichen öl-tuning aber wahrscheinlich noch mal besser?

der dämpfer. ich bin mir gar nicht mehr sicher ob ich nicht den dt behalte. für das was ich mache ist der optimal. ich fahr ja nicht in park oder irgendwelches flowtrail gebolze.....


----------



## Hans (26. Oktober 2012)

ich auch nicht 

hast Du schon mal gemessen, wieviel Federweg Du mit richtig eingestellten SAG ausnutzt ?

Bei mir waren es bei 160mm hinten max 120 

mit dem Monarch dann max 145 und das ohne Kickback 

immer gemessen auf meiner Hausrunde


----------



## kippi (26. Oktober 2012)

Gabelwahl !!!ð
Voraussetzung sind die aktuellen Federn und ne aktuelle DÃ¤mpfungskartusche! Dann lÃ¤uft sie wie ne Wildsau ð

Kann es nur befÃ¼rworten. Habe zwei Lyriks und ne Van zu Haus, aber die Vengeance is schon echt ne Wucht!

Gruss
Kippi


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Oktober 2012)

wie misst du den den federweg?
145 is ja auch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom ei wennst eigentlich 160 mm haben solltest?
also das geniale vom dt is für mich ja das sperren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi.ro (27. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
also ich fahre vorne ein 36er Talas mit 180 mm und einen MK10 Hinterbau. Bei mir sind beide Sag Indikatoren nach jeder Ausfahrt bei 99%. Ich stelle meinen Sag nicht im Sitzen sondern in neutraler Position ein. Meine Philosophie: Im Stehen und Bergab brauche ich ein optimales Fahrwerk und nicht im Sitzen. Bin immer gut damit gefahren. 
Ach ja: Sag übrigens 20% auf meiner Heimstrecke und im Bikepark oder Gebirge je nach erwartetem Reliev eher weniger. Gruß Miro


----------



## sinux (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier einmal ein Bild vom aktuellen Aufbau.


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Oktober 2012)

@sinux
Schick
Stimmiger Aufbau.

Frage zum Rock GuardII:
Ist es normal, dass der Pin nicht vollflächig am Schaltwerk anliegt, sondern ein minimaler (<1mm) Spalt bleibt?
Kann den Spalt auch "wegdrehen", aber dann hängt das Schaltwerk im HR.

vg


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2012)

toll


----------



## biker-wug (28. Oktober 2012)

Sinux 301 sieht echt gut aus, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## 101 (28. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @sinux
> Schick
> Stimmiger Aufbau.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube bei mir war auch so....
Und die SGS Montage fand ich auch super nervig...


----------



## mi.ro (28. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @sinux
> Schick
> Stimmiger Aufbau.
> 
> ...



Da stimmt dann was nicht! Foto? 

Gruß Miro


----------



## Wobbi (28. Oktober 2012)

ist meines erachtens nach normal! zumindest habe ich diesen spalt bei der schraube, sowie das schaltwerkverhalten wenn ich die schraube ganz reindrehe, bei meiner schraube auch.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Oktober 2012)

@rzOne20
Haha, jaja, das mit dem DT ist so eine Sache. Ich finde ihn bei schnell und super langsam voll in Ordnung, wobei er bei schnellen Schlägen (Wurzelteppich) schon gerne vergisst dem Boden zu folgen (ist aber nicht tragisch). Wo mein Monarch klar die Nase vorne hat ist bergauf und bei langsamen "bergaufähnlichen" Situationen wo viel Last verteilt wire. Ich fahre gerne Trails bergauf. Wenn man sich über einen Baumstamm bergauf quält, federt der DT beim Runterplumpsen vom Baumstamm sehr weit durch den Federweg, als fehle ihm die Druckstufendämpfung. Der Monarch verhält sich da schöner. Der Monarch würstet einfach nicht so sehr mit dem Federweg, finde ich (verstehen das die deutschen Forumskollegen?) 

Bei mir Stand zur Auswahl: DT zum Service (inkl neuer Buchsen) oder Monarch billig besorgen und tunen. Kostenpunkt.... Sehr ähnlich. Jetzt habe ich eben zwei dämpfer und der Monarch kann ein bisserl was besser. Ein völlig anderes Bike ist es aber definitiv nicht geworden (samma froh!)


----------



## mi.ro (28. Oktober 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> ist meines erachtens nach normal! zumindest habe ich diesen spalt bei der schraube, sowie das schaltwerkverhalten wenn ich die schraube ganz reindrehe, bei meiner schraube auch.



Bei mir liegt er satt an!! 

Gruß Miro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikst4 (29. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @sinux
> Frage zum Rock GuardII:
> Ist es normal, dass der Pin nicht vollflächig am Schaltwerk anliegt, sondern ein minimaler (<1mm) Spalt bleibt?
> Kann den Spalt auch "wegdrehen", aber dann hängt das Schaltwerk im HR.
> ...



Bei mir passt der Rock Guard II leider auch nicht wirklich.
Kontakt mit L/S: Rat: anders montieren als beschrieben.
Ergebnis: Lässt sich irgendwie montieren, perfekt ist was völlig anderes.
Nochmal kontaktiert: Stellen sich tot...

Ist ne unschöne Erfahrung mit dem Teil...


----------



## Andi_72 (29. Oktober 2012)

@mi.ro
Auf Photo nicht zu erkennen. Spalt ist sehr gering, nur gegen das Kicht oder weiße Fläche zu erkennen. 
Aber er ist halt da, und verschwindet nur, wenn so fest drehe, dass Schaltwerk sich nach innen biegt.

Liegt oben sauber an, im unteren drittel ist ein kleiner Spalt.





Wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur, dass der PIN sauber drinsitz.

Danke für feedback, 
vg


----------



## Wobbi (29. Oktober 2012)

nikst4 schrieb:


> Bei mir passt der Rock Guard II leider auch nicht wirklich.
> Kontakt mit L/S: Rat: anders montieren als beschrieben.
> Ergebnis: Lässt sich irgendwie montieren, perfekt ist was völlig anderes.
> *Nochmal kontaktiert: Stellen sich tot...*
> ...



sowas kenne ich!


----------



## 101 (29. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @mi.ro
> Auf Photo nicht zu erkennen. Spalt ist sehr gering, nur gegen das Kicht oder weiße Fläche zu erkennen.
> Aber er ist halt da, und verschwindet nur, wenn so fest drehe, dass Schaltwerk sich nach innen biegt.
> 
> ...



Hab grad auch bei mir noch mal nachgeguckt - ist genauso!


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist ja eigentlich nur, dass der PIN sauber drinsitz.



genau so. 
der pin im schaltwerk soll imho hauptsächlich verhindern, dass der rockguard sich beim crash verdreht und den rahmen beschädigt. um den zweck zu erfüllen ist es komplett wurscht wie groß oder klein der spalt ist. so oft guckt man da beim fahren auch nicht hin


----------



## thetourist (29. Oktober 2012)

Yepp, mehr fahren weniger gucken!! 

(ich dachte schon grad scylla hätt wieder nen 301er) haha


----------



## KaskiaRacing (29. Oktober 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> so oft guckt man da beim fahren auch nicht hin




Du weisst schon ich welchem Teil des Forums du das hier schreibst??!!


----------



## Shughart (30. Oktober 2012)

bei meinem 301 passte der RG anfangs gar nicht. Nur nach dem Tipp im Forum das Schaltauge zu lösen, hat das Problem gelöst^^


----------



## nikst4 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich auch versucht, hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (1. November 2012)

Hier mal mein MK 7,5 mit neuen Fox Dämpfer sowie Megaforce Vorbau und Syntace Carbon lenker


----------



## Fritz101 (1. November 2012)

Sehr schick. 

Teileliste? 
Gewicht? 

Sind das syntace Laufräder?


----------



## tom194 (1. November 2012)

Fritz101 schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> 
> Teileliste?
> Gewicht?
> ...



Danke

nein sind DT Swiss M 1800 habe nur die Aufkleber mit schwarzen Klebeband überklebt.
Gewicht liegt mit diesem Radsatz so wie es da steht bei 12,5 Kg habe noch ein  adsatz mit DT Swiss 240 Naben und ZTR Crest felgen  und Syntace carbon Sattelsütze da bin ich bei 12 kg
Teileliste ist
Schaltwerk und Trigger 10 fach XO
Umwerfer XTR
Lenker Syntace Carbon
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 90 mm
Sattelstütze Reverb
Bremes Hope Tech M4 mit 203/183 Floating Scheiben
Fox Talas 110-150 mm RLC Fit
Dämpfer Fox RP23
Laufräder DT Swiss M 1800


----------



## echtorg (1. November 2012)

rechnerisch oder gewogen?


----------



## paradox (1. November 2012)

12.5 ist aber sehr leicht, meins ähnlich aufgebaut hat gut 800gr mehr auf der brust und hat mehr xtr usw... hmmm


----------



## tom194 (1. November 2012)

paradox schrieb:


> 12.5 ist aber sehr leicht, meins ähnlich aufgebaut hat gut 800gr mehr auf der brust und hat mehr xtr usw... hmmm


Hast Du ein MK10 ??  wenn ja der MK7 wiegt mit Dämfer in M 2510 g   der MK 10 wiegt ohne Dämpfer schon in M 2450 g und was hast Du für ne Gabel drinnen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (1. November 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> rechnerisch oder gewogen?


  Laut meiner Hängewaage


----------



## nochi (1. November 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @_mi.ro_
> Auf Photo nicht zu erkennen. Spalt ist sehr gering, nur gegen das Kicht oder weiße Fläche zu erkennen.
> Aber er ist halt da, und verschwindet nur, wenn so fest drehe, dass Schaltwerk sich nach innen biegt.
> 
> ...



Beim Saint schaltwerk wird der rockguard für saint direkt durchs schaltwerk geschraubt .. bzw. ersetzt man damit die ursprüngliche schaltwerksschraube .. 
finds klasse


----------



## Andi_72 (1. November 2012)

saint war mir zu gülden  

slx RD-M662    schön schwarz....


----------



## paradox (2. November 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hast Du ein MK10 ??  wenn ja der MK7 wiegt mit Dämfer in M 2510 g   der MK 10 wiegt ohne Dämpfer schon in M 2450 g und was hast Du für ne Gabel drinnen ??



Moin, 

habe ein MK10 in Large und habe eine MZ 44 RC3Ti, sprich ca. 1940gr die Gabel. Natürlich keine superleichte Luftgabel, aber eine Talas wiegt doch auch um die 1800gr oder?
Mein Laufradsatz wiegt ca: 1730gr. Flow, CX-Ray und Acros 74, Tubless, FA und NN, ...


----------



## StefanFue (2. November 2012)

dann will ich auch mal:



und hier noch ein kleines Zeitraffervideo vom Aufbau:
https://vimeo.com/52673423


----------



## [email protected] (2. November 2012)

Bike und Video sind sehr kühl!


----------



## Elztalbiker (2. November 2012)

So ne Werkstatt hätt i au gern!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. November 2012)

Sehr schön
Nur die roten Griffe und der Aufkleber,passen nicht so ganz in die sonst schöne Optik.
Aber das ist ja Geschmack sache.
Gruß


----------



## gotti (2. November 2012)

Sehr lässig. 
Wobei ich finde, dass man die Kettenführung bei einem Shimano PLUS Schaltwerk nicht zwingend braucht.


----------



## Taunide (2. November 2012)

Das Video hätte ich auch gerne in normaler Geschwindigkeit gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (2. November 2012)

@StefanFue
Ganz nach meinem Geschmack, sehr geil! Vorne Baron 2.3 oder 2.5? Was hast da für einen Unterrohrschutz?


----------



## Sportec (4. November 2012)

mk3 im Racetrimm:









und hier noch die Teileliste dazu:





gruss Sportec


----------



## belial901 (4. November 2012)

krasses gewicht! sehr schön schlicht!


----------



## Sportec (4. November 2012)

Doch mein Mk8 dürfte wohl für die meisten von euch der interessantere Aufbau sein:

Mk8 im Tour-Enduroaufbau:













gruss Sportec


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. November 2012)

hast du die 2x15g für die Reifenluft auch ordentlich gewogen ?!


----------



## Sportec (4. November 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hast du die 2x15g für die Reifenluft auch ordentlich gewogen ?!




Nein, habe ich nicht, ist ein errechneter Wert (mit dem Gewicht von Komprimierter Luft in einem Torus als Volumen gerechnet)

könnte man aber mal mittels Differenzmessung von einem Schlauch wiegen

Gruss Sportec


----------



## [email protected] (4. November 2012)

@Sportec
Dein MK3 sieht super aus. Liefert Inspiration für mein MK3 - 650b - Trainingsbike.
Dein bike hat auch meine Überlegung welches meiner bikes gehen muss weiter vorangetrieben. Nun wird wohl doch mein 101 gehen müssen.
So leicht muss mein MK3 aber nicht werden...


----------



## Gehhilfe (4. November 2012)

Oldtimer bekommen doch ein H somit müsste es MK3H heißen....


----------



## martinzone (4. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (4. November 2012)

Uiuiui, ganz schön hübsch und das von StefanFue auch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. November 2012)

martinzone schrieb:


>


ist das ein Spacer zw. Steuersatz & Gabelbrücke ?


----------



## Chris13 (4. November 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist das ein Spacer zw. Steuersatz & Gabelbrücke ?



Hatte ich auch gerade gedacht. Ich vermute es ist eine 150er Revelation - Lenkwinkel sieht dafür recht flach aus.


----------



## martinzone (4. November 2012)

Yes, that's an integrated spacer on the carbon fork steerer (it protects the carbon crown). You can see the detail in the attached photo. The fork is a Rockshox Revelation XX World Cup Dual air 120-150mm with a RCT3 cartridge.


----------



## belial901 (4. November 2012)

eines der schönsten 301 die ich je gesehen habe, martinzone 
(prolly one of the best 301 ive seen by a long time)


----------



## paradox (4. November 2012)

martinzone schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. November 2012)

Very, very nice! 
The only thing I don't like are the cranks, they don't quite flow with the bike, but that is mainly a personal preference and criticism on a high level, other than that, the bike is beautiful and stunning!


----------



## snakeu (5. November 2012)

update: mit Reverse Trailseeker Pedale, Formula Bremsscheibe nun auch hinten, Rahmen leicht poliert.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. November 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> update: mit Reverse Trailseeker Pedale, Formula Bremsscheibe nun auch hinten, Rahmen leicht poliert.



Leicht poliert ,sieht ja mal Traumhaft aus


----------



## Wobbi (5. November 2012)

extremes blingbling!


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. November 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> update: Rahmen leicht poliert.



Ja, sieht fein aus....

Das polierte ist aber schwer zu halten (zumindest wenn mans regelmäßig einsaut), ich habs inzwischen aufgegeben


----------



## Dr.Struggle (5. November 2012)

Schöne Bikes hier zu sehen


----------



## biker-wug (5. November 2012)

Das polierte schaut gut aus, allerdings sieht es nach nur wenigen Wochen wieder alt aus, ist einfach so bei RAW.

Erkennt man schön auf dem Bild von meinem 601, sieht nur Wasser und Dreck, und Rüssel seinem 301, poliert.





Man könnte meinen das sind 2 unterschiedliche Rahmenfarben.


----------



## supasini (5. November 2012)

waoh, was für schicke Räder auf dieser Seite!
Sportec, für mich ist dein Racebike sogar das interessantere, weil ich das andere ziemlich genau so im Keller hab  Das Gewicht ist echt ne Ansage, wenn ich denke, was ich für Klimmzüge gemacht habe, um mein 101 unter die 10 kg zu bekommen...

Aber auch die anderen 

Rüssels snakeus muss aber auch noch in groß hierhin:


----------



## snakeu (5. November 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> waoh, was für schicke Räder auf dieser Seite!
> Sportec, für mich ist dein Racebike sogar das interessantere, weil ich das andere ziemlich genau so im Keller hab  Das Gewicht ist echt ne Ansage, wenn ich denke, was ich für Klimmzüge gemacht habe, um mein 101 unter die 10 kg zu bekommen...
> 
> Aber auch die anderen
> ...


 

nix Rüssels, is meins!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. November 2012)

Sehr x5 geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (5. November 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> nix Rüssels, is meins!



Das darf es auch bleiben

Rüssel hat doch ne Vorliebe für goldene Felgen




 @snakeu: Bin mal gespannt wie lange Du Bock auf s ewige pflegen hast


----------



## raymon (5. November 2012)

martinzone schrieb:


>



Very nice...!!!
Please: Bike check...
Thanx....: Pulgar:


----------



## belial901 (5. November 2012)

you guys know, that martinzone is gonna sell this 301?!

ihr wisst schon, dass martinzone dieses 301 verkaufen will?


----------



## Neofusion (5. November 2012)

Tag zusammen - hier mal mein neues Baby. Sorry, nur ein Handybild - ich schlepp die DSLR keine 1000hm hoch


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. November 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Das darf es auch bleiben
> 
> Rüssel hat doch ne Vorliebe für goldene Felgen
> 
> ...



Auch immer wieder sehr pornoes das Rad! Duerfte man hier eigentlich mit Ruecksicht auf den Blutdruck nicht so einfach zeigen!


----------



## martinzone (5. November 2012)

Hi!
Yes, that's unfortunately true. I'm forced to sell it due to the recent financial problems. You can find the complete specification in the link bellow. However, i'm definitely building a similar one as soon as i recover. 

Complete bike: m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/65700-liteville-301-mk10-s-top-parts
Frameset + selected parts: m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/65728-liteville-301-mk10-s-works-finish

Best regards, 
Martin


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. November 2012)

Sorry to hear that mate, that sucks!
Anyway, don't sell it as complete built! You will get WAY MORE money if you sell it piece by piece, even on ebay. Trust me I have done it three times by now and have gotten twice the money (or more) for it, than offers I have recieved for the complete bike.
It sucks to run almost 20 auctions on ebay, but like I said, in the end it will be worth it!


----------



## snakeu (6. November 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Das darf es auch bleiben
> 
> Rüssel hat doch ne Vorliebe für goldene Felgen
> 
> ...


 
Also Deins gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Vielleicht noch ein paar dezente goldene Parts...
Ich hab meins jetzt 1 mal mit Dr.Wack P21-S von Hand geschrubbt, sieht jetzt nach ca 2-3 Monaten fast noch so aus wie direkt danach. Denke so 2 mal im Jahr dürfte reichen.
Mein Bike sieht das tageslicht aber leider auch viel zu selten, vielleicht daher die "Haltbarkeit"....


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. November 2012)

snakeu schrieb:


> Also Deins gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Vielleicht noch ein paar dezente goldene Parts...
> Ich hab meins jetzt 1 mal mit Dr.Wack P21-S von Hand geschrubbt, sieht jetzt nach ca 2-3 Monaten fast noch so aus wie direkt danach. Denke so 2 mal im Jahr dürfte reichen.
> Mein Bike sieht das tageslicht aber leider auch viel zu selten, vielleicht daher die "Haltbarkeit"....



Nein, mehr Goldenes darf nicht ran, ich find das wirkt dann ziemlich schnell kitschig...

Ich frisch es immer wieder mit "Nevr Dull" auf........

Wenns einmal poliert war ist es in ein paar Minuten wieder aufgefrischt, aber wenn man´s regelmäßig einsaut
dann verliert man irgendwann die Lust dran den bling bling Effekt zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## belial901 (6. November 2012)

sattelklemme MUSS golden


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. November 2012)

Ab und an kommt auch New Bump dran


----------



## Rüssel__ (6. November 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ab und an kommt auch New Bump dran



Nach dem letzten Nigthride mit Dir reichte auffrischen nicht mehr, da mussten erst mal Kratzer rausgeschliffen werden


----------



## biker-wug (6. November 2012)

Kratzer rausschleifen, du hast echt zuviel Zeit!!!


----------



## nochi (7. November 2012)

schickes Bike .. gefällt mir .. bitte mehr Kreativität .. raus aus dem schwarzen einheitsbrei


----------



## Rüssel__ (8. November 2012)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kratzer rausschleifen, du hast echt zuviel Zeit!!!



Nachtschicht, Regen und langeweile untertags....

Ab und zu packt mich an solchen Tagen der Rappel, dann wird das Bike mal schnell zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet und bei der
Gelegenheit wird auch sowas dann mitgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (8. November 2012)

affengeile works finish / raw bikes hier


----------



## Kompostman (8. November 2012)

Neuer LRS, Gewicht jetzt bei 14,3kg





damit es auf die Seite passt: Unter dem Eloxal ist es auch raw..... ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2012)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Neuer LRS, Gewicht jetzt bei 14,3kg


hast du den DT mit Blei ausgegossen ?!  
was ist denn daran so schwer ?
(das gibt die Bildqualität nicht her)


----------



## Kompostman (8. November 2012)

Das ist der 35er von Syntace und damit hab ich noch Gewicht gespart. Sogar ganz ordentlich.... Ich vermute, dass es die Reifen mit DH Karkasse sind. Oder die Saint Bremsen oder, oder, oder. Und die schlechte Bildqualität wiegt natürlich im Vergleich zu den Hammerbildern auf dieser Seite auch sehr schwer! Keine Zeit für gute Photos, weder beim 901 noch beim 301.


----------



## dre (8. November 2012)

@martinzone    geiles Bike, schöne Fotos !


----------



## rzOne20 (8. November 2012)

@Kompostman: so ähnlich ist meins auch aufgebaut, habs aber nit gewogen. welche laufräder hast den verbaut? wenn das auch wo ähnlich wie bei mir ist weiß ich zumindest das irgendwo zw 14 und 15 kg wiegt... auf jedenfall schön zeitlos... mir daugts, vor allem mit dem raw untergrund


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2012)

In den allermeisten Faellen sind es der LRS und die Reifen die beim Gewicht zuschlagen.


----------



## drul (9. November 2012)

Ja is so. Meins (301 L mit XT/XTR Mix, Fox 36 und Formula Bianco 200/180) wiegt auch ca. 13,5, das machen in dem Fall nur die Fat Albert 2,4" (LRS DT 240/5.1D)


----------



## rzOne20 (9. November 2012)

was machen die fat albert? die sind doch eh voll leicht?
13,5 kg is auch voll leicht? oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## p00nage (9. November 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @Kompostman: so ähnlich ist meins auch aufgebaut, habs aber nit gewogen. welche laufräder hast den verbaut? wenn das auch wo ähnlich wie bei mir ist weiß ich zumindest das irgendwo zw 14 und 15 kg wiegt... auf jedenfall schön zeitlos... mir daugts, vor allem mit dem raw untergrund



Wenn ich's richtig verstanden hab hat er die W35 verbaut, also nix schweres.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (9. November 2012)

meins wiegt gesammt fahrfertig und mit luft in den reifen 13,15 kilo


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2012)

aber du hast keine Berge?


----------



## Neofusion (9. November 2012)

Schönere Fotos von meinem ganzen Stolz:

















Liteville 301 MK10 M Raw 160mm
Suntour Durolux RC2 180 mm
Syntace W35 Laufradsatz mit Fat Albert 2,4 Tubeless
Hope V2 203/183
Hammerschmidt / Wellgo Magnesium Ti
X9 Schaltwerk und XX 11-36 Ritzelpaket
Syntace P6 Carbon mit Selle Italia Flite Classic
Amoeba 60mm Vorbau mit Race Face Respond 740mm Lenker
Syntace Moto Griffe

Das Radl hat so verbesserungswürdige 14,3kg . Ganz klar sind Hammerschmidt und Hopes daran Schuld. Weder auf das Getriebe noch die Bremsen möchte ich verzichten - wohlwissend das hier knapp 1,5 kg Ersparnis drinn wären .
So werde ich mich wohl mit Vorbau, Lenker und Gewichtstuning an den Hopes mit ca 300g Ersparnis begnügen um unter die 14kg zu kommen. Fahren tut sichs allerdings auch so schon tooooollll


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2012)

*f e t t*


----------



## biker-wug (9. November 2012)

Geil, direkt so zu mir in den Keller bitte. Wenn ich das so stehen sehe, denk ich wieder sehnsüchtig an mein 301.

So muss das einfach aussehen, ne richtig schicke Fahrmaschine!!

Das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt, ist Lenker/Vorbau in weiss!!


----------



## Neofusion (9. November 2012)

@jammerlappen: ja, leider, ich weiss  ......  
  @biker-wug: Idee war weiße Gabel, Pedale, Vorbau und Lenker sowie Schaltwerk. Bleibt aber eh nicht so da Syntace bekanntermaßen nur Schwarz anbietet. Sobald die Hobbykasse wieder gefüllt ist kommt Megaforce 2 in 50mm, Vector Carbon in 740mm und die Numbernine Pedale. Das zusammen mit Titanschrauben für die Hope und die Rückrüstung der Stahlflexleitungen ergibt ein Raw/Schwarzes 13,9kg 301


----------



## paradox (9. November 2012)

geil, so muss ein 301 aussehen!


----------



## rappelkiste (9. November 2012)

martinzone schrieb:


> Hi!
> ---
> 
> Best regards,
> Martin


Hi Martin,
this is not good news. I hope you are going to recover pretty soon 

Did you sand the frame - it was a little bit shinier when it left Germany.


----------



## martinzone (9. November 2012)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> this is not good news. I hope you are going to recover pretty soon
> 
> Did you sand the frame - it was a little bit shinier when it left Germany.



Hi, thanks. I didn't sand the frame, i just slightly polished it with a scotch-brite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2012)

Dreckig und geil!


----------



## belial901 (9. November 2012)

was soll das schwarze ding aufm oberrohr?


----------



## biker-wug (9. November 2012)

An deinem 301 gefällt mir das RAW so gut, einfach matt, nix poliert, nur natur!!

Wo wie mein MK8 zuvor und jetzt mein 601.

Genial!!


----------



## Neofusion (9. November 2012)

Freut mich, dass euch mein Radl gefällt  Ich mag's auch 
Das schwarze Ding auf dem Oberrohr ist der selbstausgedachte Halter für mein Garmin Dakota 20 GPS. Ich will das Ding nicht auf dem Lenker/Vorbau haben aber trotzdem immer im Blick haben. Am Oberrohr ist allerdings nicht genug Platz - bei extremen Lenkereinschlag/Sturz stößt der Lenker gegen das Navi. Ich habe keinen käuflich erwerbbaren Oberrohrhalter gefunden der mir zugesagt hätte. Montiert ist nun ein Karabiner Rucksackhalter von Garmin
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-Karabiner-Halterung-Oregon-Approach/dp/B002MIT5ZE"]Garmin Karabiner Halterung für Oregon, Dakota, GPSMap 62, eTrex 10/20/30, Approach G3/G5: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
Ich habe den Karabiner durch drei Klettkabelbinder ersetzt. Nun hält das Navi, bietet aber in einer Sturzsituation wenig Gegenhalt und verdreht sich am Oberrohr. Besse als bersten oder Abfliegen


----------



## nochi (9. November 2012)

@Neofusion
ich hab den normalen garmin lenker halter an die gleiche stelle aufs oberrohr geknallt .. hält auch gut .. verdreht sich auch zur not wenns mal haarig werden sollte .. hab meinen mit kabelbinder gesichert


----------



## belial901 (9. November 2012)

wofür brauch man ein gps am bike?! dafür gibts wanderkarten, guten orientierungssinn und ein bisschen mut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2012)

die Wanderkarten einfach ins GPS laden + den guten Orientierungssinn & Mut und die Wanderkarten zuhause zum planen, sind als Kombination aber auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## nochi (9. November 2012)

ich hab eher mal s garmin dabei um die ganzen daten mal zu sehn .. 
reine fahrzeit (selektiert pausen recht gut) 
höhenmeter, kilometer usw .. ab und an is es auch mal ganz praktisch es dabei zu haben mit ner freien karte ausm net in der schon alle trails vorhanden sind .. da man trotz wanderkarte ab und an den genauen abzweig übersieht .. ging uns so in latsch als wir am "holy hansen" fast vorbei gefahren wären .. war recht unscheinbar die einfahrt ..


----------



## Neofusion (9. November 2012)

@nochi: Ich hatte Sorge dass die Kabelbindervariante bei Sturz mehr Schäden verursacht als die Klettbandvariante (erheblich grössere Auflagefläche und weicher als Plastik halt). Hübsch find ich's auch nicht wirklich. Ich werde weiterbasteln und überlegt an einer Variante mit nur einem aber breiten Klettstreifen.
    @belial901:So hab ich immer alle Wanderkarten dabei, immer vor der Nase, bestätige meinen Orientierungssinn  und kann meinen Mut auf den Trial vor mir konzentrieren  Optisch find ich's auch nicht so schlimm - sind ja keine Kabel oder so dran


----------



## Neofusion (9. November 2012)

Jupp, ich weiß auch immer gern auf wieviel Höhemmeter ich grad genau bin . Und die http://openmtbmap.org/de/ sind die Wucht. Da sind Schleichwege eingezeichnet die ich selbst nach genauem Hinsehen nicht gefunden hätte.


----------



## MisterCool (9. November 2012)

belial901 schrieb:


> wofür brauch man ein gps am bike?! dafür gibts wanderkarten, guten orientierungssinn und ein bisschen mut



Hast Du schon mal so ein Ding in Aktion gesehen/genutzt?
Ich glaube nicht


----------



## belial901 (9. November 2012)

nicht meine sache! wenn ich biken gehe, in die natur raus. dann ist das einzige elektronische hilfsmittel mein handy (lautlos bzw ausgeschalten). damit kann ich falls ich in einen notfall gerate mich verständingen. ansonsten sollte man doch eins mit der natur werden, ohne den ganzen modernen unnützen elektronischen schei§ 

die frische kalte luft, aussicht und den trail genießen! weg vom alltagsstress.


----------



## MisterCool (9. November 2012)

Stress ist alle paar Minuten anzuhalten, Karte rausholen, nachschlagen, Karte zusammenfalten, weiterfahren, anhalten, Karte rausholen, nachschlagen...

Das ist mir zu doof, so kann man kein Trail geniessen und hat nichts mit "eins mit der Natur werden" zu tun


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. November 2012)

mein olles MK8 im Nachtgewand 












Sorry für den on topic Post !
jetzt darf wieder über alles off Topic mäßiges gelabert werden


----------



## KaskiaRacing (9. November 2012)

belial901 schrieb:


> nicht meine sache! wenn ich biken gehe, in die natur raus. dann ist das einzige elektronische hilfsmittel mein handy (lautlos bzw ausgeschalten). damit kann ich falls ich in einen notfall gerate mich verständingen. ansonsten sollte man doch eins mit der natur werden, ohne den ganzen modernen unnützen elektronischen schei§
> 
> die frische kalte luft, aussicht und den trail genießen! weg vom alltagsstress.




...du bist echt gut.
 @Neofusion Geiles Gerät!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. November 2012)

belial901 schrieb:


> nicht meine sache! wenn ich biken gehe, in die natur raus. dann ist das einzige elektronische hilfsmittel mein handy (lautlos bzw ausgeschalten). damit kann ich falls ich in einen notfall gerate mich verständingen. ansonsten sollte man doch eins mit der natur werden, ohne den ganzen modernen unnützen elektronischen schei§
> 
> die frische kalte luft, aussicht und den trail genießen! weg vom alltagsstress.



Sehe ich ganz genauso! Handy, sonst nix und das ist aus oder Airplane mode.
Ansonsten Natur geniessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haentz (12. November 2012)

belial901 schrieb:


> nicht meine sache! wenn ich biken gehe, in die natur raus. dann ist das einzige elektronische hilfsmittel mein handy (lautlos bzw ausgeschalten). damit kann ich falls ich in einen notfall gerate mich verständingen. ansonsten sollte man doch eins mit der natur werden, ohne den ganzen modernen unnützen elektronischen schei§



 War das befreiend, als ich beim Aufbau meines 301 selbst den ollen Fahrradcomputer weg gelassen habe Für mich vollkommen unnötig und einfach nur störend beim biken


----------



## daddy yo yo (12. November 2012)

Haentz schrieb:


> War das befreiend, als ich beim Aufbau meines 301 selbst den ollen Fahrradcomputer weg gelassen habe Für mich vollkommen unnötig und einfach nur störend beim biken


ich mach das bereits seit 3-4 jahren: kein computer, keine pulsuhr mehr... so macht radfahren wieder richtig spaß, und man kuckt nicht ständig auf die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit und muss deswegen ein schlechtes gewissen haben...


----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2012)

Aber das mit Abstand schlimmste beim Radeln ist das Handy....

G.


----------



## daddy yo yo (12. November 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber das mit Abstand schlimmste beim Radeln ist das Handy....


das hat aber einen AUS-schalter!


----------



## duke209 (12. November 2012)

Servus,

sehr schöne Bikes hier!! Hier mal ein MK5. Nach wie vor ein Genuss. Leider knarzt der Dämpfer seit einigen Tagen bei sattem Einfedern  muss ich ran.

Letzer Ausflug am Samstag am Brocken mit 3x10:







Nun 2x10 38/24 mit dem Shadow Plus Schaltwerk, welches die c.guide v02 wohl erübrigt; ein kürzerer Superforce oder sogar Megaforce muss noch dran; von den Eggbeater komm ich "noch" nicht weg
Nur so sauber wegen Umbau.





Bremsleitungen muss ich noch kürzen.






Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2012)

Schickes Gerät. Wie kurz soll der Vorbau denn werden?
Lass den Dämpfer lieber komplett machen bevor es teuerer wird - Performance lässt auch nach. Einen Versuch wäre es auch wert, den Dämpfer auszubauen und die Hebel vom Oberrohr zu lösen - alles reinigen.


----------



## [email protected] (12. November 2012)




----------



## duke209 (12. November 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schickes Gerät. Wie kurz soll der Vorbau denn werden?
> Lass den Dämpfer lieber komplett machen bevor es teuerer wird - Performance lässt auch nach. Einen Versuch wäre es auch wert, den Dämpfer auszubauen und die Hebel vom Oberrohr zu lösen - alles reinigen.



Aktuell 105er. Hab Bedenken das bei < 75mm die Kiste trotz abgesenkter Front aufsteigt. Fahr gern halt auch alle Steigungen im Uphill 

Dämpfer-Demontage kein Ding, wäre das einfachste. Denke aber kommt aus Luftkammer.

Wie kurz is deiner ??

PS: schön zu sehn wie sich der Lenkwinkel geändert hat wenn man die Bilder vergleicht; wobei ich auf 100mm abgesenkt hab


----------



## cubabluete (13. November 2012)

duke209 schrieb:


> Aktuell 105er. Hab Bedenken das bei < 75mm die Kiste trotz abgesenkter Front aufsteigt. Fahr gern halt auch alle Steigungen im Uphill
> 
> Dämpfer-Demontage kein Ding, wäre das einfachste. Denke aber kommt aus Luftkammer.
> 
> ...


 
Steigt nix auf. Bei der Rahmengröße ist eigentlich einer zw. 50 und max 70mm empfehlenswert.
Fahre mit 50mm bei 160mm Federweg die steilsten stücke rauf, wenn ich auf 120 runter senke kann ich gar nicht mehr so steil fahren, dass was aufsteigen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (13. November 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



schick, schick
hast ja jetzt auch endlich ne richtige bremse dran 
und ist das noch nen altes XTR-schaltwerk? bei mir war dann der umstieg auf nen neues XO wie eine offenbarung


----------



## Andi_72 (13. November 2012)

Hallo zuammen,

pünktlich zur "kalter Keller-Zeit" ist mein Projekt fahrbereit, und im gröbsten Fertig.









Dem Prinzip von Theorie und Praxis folgend
- war es aufwendiger zu montieren als gedacht,
- teurer als geplant,
- schwerer als erhofft...

Aber es fährt sich gut, Rahmengröße passt und sieht schick aus. 

Vorbei die Zeit mit 100mm Federweg:
*Endlich sind Blumenbeete kein Hinderniss mehr* 


Danke an alle, die im Vorfeld Anregung gaben und bei Fragen weiterhalfen.


----------



## duke209 (13. November 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Steigt nix auf. Bei der Rahmengröße ist eigentlich einer zw. 50 und max 70mm empfehlenswert.
> Fahre mit 50mm bei 160mm Federweg die steilsten stücke rauf, wenn ich auf 120 runter senke kann ich gar nicht mehr so steil fahren, dass was aufsteigen würde.



Danke für Hinweis !!


----------



## cubabluete (13. November 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo zuammen,
> 
> pünktlich zur "kalter Keller-Zeit" ist mein Projekt fahrbereit, und im gröbsten Fertig.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön, erinnert mich an meins.
2 Spacer weniger und den Vorbau halb so lang (max. 70), dann ist es perfekt. 
Probier es mal aus mit einem 50iger oder 60iger Vorbau und lass mal nur 1 bis 2 spacer zwischen Steuerrohr und Vorbau, du wirst sehen, dass es sich um Welten besser fährt.
Sind das DT Naben?


----------



## daddy yo yo (13. November 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Sehr schön, erinnert mich an meins.


 sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?  im ernst, unsere 301 sehen doch alle gleich aus irgendwie.


----------



## Haentz (13. November 2012)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?  im ernst, unsere 301 sehen doch alle gleich aus irgendwie.



Ne! Meins ist Schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (13. November 2012)

Die schwarzen mk10 sind bei dem Rawhype heuer schon etwas in der Minderheit.


----------



## Bikette74 (13. November 2012)

Andi_72 schrieb:


>



Beautifull Fahrrad. 

Ich hoffe, dass meine Zukunft Fahrrad wird so schön, dass Sie (I MK9 Rahmens warten)


----------



## wildermarkus (13. November 2012)

@ duke

nimm nen Superforce 75  

Gibt es um einiges günstiger als den Mega


----------



## chris_da_masta (13. November 2012)

Frisch aus der Werkstatt





Credit: Sven Klein


----------



## jammerlappen (13. November 2012)

Sagen wir so: Es weckt Emotionen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. November 2012)

duke209 schrieb:


> Aktuell 105er. Hab Bedenken das bei < 75mm die Kiste trotz abgesenkter Front aufsteigt. Fahr gern halt auch alle Steigungen im Uphill



105!!! 
da kann man ja einen dran aufknüpfen ! 

ich hatte mit einem 75mm angefangen
dann einen (billigen) 60mm probiert und für gut befunden
zusammen mit einem neuen Lenker dann einen 60mm Superforce geordert und nur aus Neugier gleichzeitig noch einen Superforce 45mm dazu. Den 45mm montiert über das kurze Stummelchen geschmunzelt aber schon nach der kleine Runde um den Block den 60mm original verpackt wieder zurück geschickt 
Selbst mit dem 45mm kommt das VR nicht hoch (verfügbare längere Steigung max ~24%, ganz kurze Rampen mit ~30% gibt es auch aber da geht mir meist die Puste auch ) Das VR wird schon nervös  
Aktuell ist ein 50mm Megaforce II montiert. Damit liegt die Front satter aber an Hindernissen das VR anheben fällt auch schwerer 




duke209 schrieb:


> Wie kurz is deiner ??


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2012)

@chris_da_masta
interessante Laufradkombination. Informiere uns mal wie sich das in der Praxis anfühlt.


----------



## chris_da_masta (13. November 2012)

> @chris_da_masta
> interessante Laufradkombination. Informiere uns mal wie sich das in der Praxis anfühlt.



Ja, werde ich bei Zeiten, wenn ich genügend gefahren bin im 650b Thread posten. Evtl. auch mit Fotos.


----------



## [email protected] (13. November 2012)

Gabel in der Farbe der Kurbel könnte gut aussehen - evtl. mal im Photoshop thread in Auftrag geben, um vorher ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.


----------



## cubabluete (13. November 2012)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Ja, werde ich bei Zeiten, wenn ich genügend gefahren bin im 650b Thread posten. Evtl. auch mit Fotos.


 
Ah du hast vorne 650b oben. 
Ist das der HS in 2.35?
Schleift da nix bei der Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (13. November 2012)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Werkstatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wilde Umgebung, wo ist denn das foto entstanden?


----------



## michi3 (13. November 2012)

Sehr geil, von mir hast ein ja!


----------



## chris_da_masta (13. November 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von chris_da_masta Beitrag anzeigen
> Ja, werde ich bei Zeiten, wenn ich genügend gefahren bin im 650b Thread posten. Evtl. auch mit Fotos.
> Ah du hast vorne 650b oben.
> ...



Ja, ist der Hans Dampf in 2,35. Ist noch ein wenig Platz vorhanden. Werde demnächst mal ein Detailfoto posten.



> wilde Umgebung, wo ist denn das foto entstanden?



In Aachen. Das Gebäude war früher einmal ein Heizkraftwerk...


----------



## cubabluete (14. November 2012)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Ja, ist der Hans Dampf in 2,35. Ist noch ein wenig Platz vorhanden. Werde demnächst mal ein Detailfoto posten.


 
Wieviel Abstand hast genau von der Mitte der Achse bis zur Unterkante der Gabelbrücke. Bin mir nicht sicher ob bei meiner 36er Talas ein 650b mit diesem Reifen und der Flow Felge hineinpasst.


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2012)

@cubabluete
Ich fahre eine 36er mit Flow und Hans Dampf in 2,35" in 650b - passt mit mind. 5mm Luft (bei max. 2 bar)


----------



## belial901 (14. November 2012)

sehr geil dass 650b ohne probleme rein passt! bist du damit schon gefahren? merkst du einen unterschied zu den 26ern? also vom fahrverhalten her


----------



## biker-wug (14. November 2012)

Das bunte 301 gefällt mir, hat was. Einfach mal ne andere Optik!!


----------



## Lhafty (14. November 2012)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Werkstatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saugeil! Das erste Raw, das mir gefällt. Lass dir noch passende Aufkleber für die Durolux machen und das rote P6 weg. Feinheiten, sonst sehr lecker.


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2012)

@belial901
Ich habe meine Eindrücke hier zusammengetragen. Kurzes Fazit - mir gefällt es am MK10 und 101 sehr - Wechsel auf 26" derzeit sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (14. November 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @_cubabluete_
> Ich fahre eine 36er mit Flow und Hans Dampf in 2,35" in 650b - passt mit mind. 5mm Luft (bei max. 2 bar)


 
Ich hab die 2012er Gabel - und du?
Nicht, dass da ein Unterschied in der Gabelbrückenhöhe ist, falls du eine aus dem Vorjahr fährst.
Ich hab mit dem 26er Laufrad einen Abstand von knapp 2 cm. Rechnerisch bei einem Unterschied von 1,5 zoll im durchmesser, ist der radius 0,75, was ca. diesen 2 cm entspricht.


----------



## Qia (14. November 2012)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Ja, werde ich bei Zeiten, wenn ich genügend gefahren bin im 650b Thread posten. Evtl. auch mit Fotos.



Wieso um alles in der Welt fährst Du nicht die Syntace-Führung?

Aber sonst, GEIL! Erzähl auch was über die neue Durolux!


----------



## [email protected] (14. November 2012)

@cubabluete
Der Durchmesser wiecht nicht um 1,5 Zoll ab - sondern eher um 20 bis 25mm -  d.h. 10-12mm mehr Radius. Es ist halt nicht 27,5 Zoll.
Meine Gabel ist glaube ich von 2010 oder 2011. Das Casting wurde soweit ich weiß nicht verändert (es ist auch immer witzig wenn man den Produktionsstempel auf dem Casting findet).


----------



## cubabluete (14. November 2012)

Dann könnte es passen.


----------



## tobone (14. November 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Ist das ei normales XL, warum sieht das so (erfreulich) kurz aus?


----------



## jammerlappen (15. November 2012)

Es hat 650B Laufräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdamian (15. November 2012)

Nichts besonderes, aber Meins 




done by cdamian, on Flickr

Kleinteile, Schaltung und Bremsen habe ich von meinem 2008 aufgebauten Marin Mount Vision 2006 übernommen. 

Gewicht unspektakuläre 13kg. 

Hatte leider noch keine Gelegenheit zu fahren, Bilder in der Sonne kommen dann am Wochenende.

Frickelbilder: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjCn2stF


----------



## rzOne20 (15. November 2012)

schaut irgendwie leichter aus wie 13 kg?


----------



## tobone (15. November 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Es hat 650B Laufräder...



Und was sind die Vor und Nachteile?


----------



## [email protected] (15. November 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=602916
hier findest Du einige Infos und Eindrücke.
Gruß, [email protected]


----------



## RaceKing79 (16. November 2012)

Hi,
  bin jetzt endlich soweit das man damit fahren kann.
  Ein paar Leitungen sind noch zu Lang und bei der Höhe des Lenkers/Vorbau, bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Aber ansonsten passt alles, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Qia (16. November 2012)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin jetzt endlich soweit das man damit fahren kann.
> Ein paar Leitungen sind noch zu Lang und bei der Höhe des Lenkers/Vorbau, bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher. Aber ansonsten passt alles, oder was meint ihr?



Holla, wieso nimmst Du Dir keinen verstellbaren Vorbau von Syntace?
Bei Dir wäre der doch genau richtig.

Ansonsten das ewig klassische Chic in Black.


----------



## RaceKing79 (16. November 2012)

Ja, ich weiß!
Das ist ganz schön hoch.
Muss erst noch ein paar Runden drehen, vieleicht mach ich ein/zwei Zentiementer wieder raus!

Hab gerade mal bei Syntace geschaut, find aber nichts.
Wie heist der verstellbare Vorbau?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2012)

Vro


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. November 2012)

Gefällt! Vor allem die Lev und auch die weißen Zughüllen!


----------



## Qia (16. November 2012)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß!
> Das ist ganz schön hoch.
> Muss erst noch ein paar Runden drehen, vieleicht mach ich ein/zwei Zentiementer wieder raus!
> 
> ...



Du brauchst dringend ein 250mm Steuerohr!   Dann kannste auch ganz Bequem das Kinn drauf legen!

Ich kenn nen guten Chirurgen, der kann was gegen die überlangen Beine machen... 

Wie Rocky schon sagt: V.R.O. Variabel für Radikale Oberschenkellängen!

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (16. November 2012)

So, danke für Anregungen bzgl. kürzerem Vorbau.
Hab mich jetzt für einen Megaforce II 60mm beim MK5 entschieden. Fährt sich beim Test phänomenal, warum hab ich mich bloß erst jetzt dazu entschlossen?! Morgen Check auf Trails am Brocken (auch den 2x10 Antrieb).

Anmerkung:
Der Superforce war min. 2mm in der Einbauhöhe höher, sodass ich beim Megaforce II jetzt zunächst einen 5mm Spacer unterlegen musste. Die schönen schwarzen Schrauben vom Superforce hab ich am neuen Megaforce II übernommen.


----------



## .t1mo (16. November 2012)

Die schönen Schrauben in silber am Megaforce sind aber Titanschrauben


----------



## RaceKing79 (16. November 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Du brauchst dringend ein 250mm Steuerohr!   Dann kannste auch ganz Bequem das Kinn drauf legen!
> 
> Ich kenn nen guten Chirurgen, der kann was gegen die überlangen Beine machen...
> 
> ...



 Ich bleib erst mal bei dieser Zusammenstellung, variieren kann ich immer noch 

  Der Sattel muss auch noch ein bisschen runter.


Binn 180 cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 85 cm, bei meinem Canyon Nerve AM 8.0 gings doch auch und das war größe M und das LV hat größe L  



Wirken sich viele Spacer auf das Fahrverhalten aus?


Gruß


----------



## duke209 (16. November 2012)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Die schönen Schrauben in silber am Megaforce sind aber Titanschrauben



 damit knack ich dann die 8,5kg Hürde am anderen Bike, aber am 301 ist mir das Latte und ich nehm die schwatten.


----------



## .t1mo (16. November 2012)

Verstehe


----------



## frogbite (16. November 2012)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Wirken sich viele Spacer auf das Fahrverhalten aus?
> Gruß



Die Frage hatte ich mir auch schon gestellt mit meine 180 Körpergröße und SL 87:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=583730

Ich würde langsam versuchen, die Spacer zu verringern - mehr als 3 cm sollte es aus Stabilitätsgründen laut FOX nicht sein.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Qia (16. November 2012)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Ich bleib erst mal bei dieser Zusammenstellung, variieren kann ich immer noch
> 
> Der Sattel muss auch noch ein bisschen runter.
> 
> ...



Ja, tun sie, sie gefährden Dich, weil Du mständig drauf starren musst!  ;-)

Scherz. Nein, funktionell keinerlei Einschränkungen bei der Höhe.

Ich hab 84cm, und sitz nicht so hoch wie Du.....ich fahre keine Spacer.

Lg
Qia


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2012)

Ist das nicht engstirnig, die spacer zu zählen?
Der Druck am Vorderrad ist doch ausschlaggebend.
Und spielen viele Komponeten ineinander....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2012)

hat jemand gerade ein seitliches Bild einer Tapered Gabelbrücke im MK8 Steuerrohr (unteres Lager) greifbar ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (16. November 2012)

wenn mk9 auch geh´t


----------



## Qia (16. November 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> wenn mk9 auch geh´t



Musst Du nicht auch ständig lochn? Wos isn des für a Name: Deppert-Steuerrohr ?


----------



## echtorg (16. November 2012)

gg


----------



## cubabluete (16. November 2012)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Ich bleib erst mal bei dieser Zusammenstellung, variieren kann ich immer noch
> 
> Der Sattel muss auch noch ein bisschen runter.
> 
> ...


 
L ist eh perfekt für dich.
Die 2cm Mega-Spacer reichen vollkommen aus. Die meisten fahren einen oder keinen.
Mit der LEV wirst Freude haben - die ist nämlich top.
Bei deinem Aufbau hätte mir eine weiße Gabel gut gefallen.
Ist aber so auch super schön.


----------



## cdamian (16. November 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> schaut irgendwie leichter aus wie 13 kg?



Schwarz macht schlank, wusste schon Batman. 

Immerhin ist es 500g leichter als mein Mount Vision und das hatte nur 100mm Federweg. 

Heute war ich kurz draussen, auf jeden Fall eine Umstellung  Gangschaltung muss noch richtig eingestellt werden, eventuell Milch in die Reifen. Irgendwann muss ich mich auch mal an das Entlueften von den Bremsen ran machen. 

Morgen mehr Testfahrten und Sonntag eine 60km Tour um den Huegel hier, mal sehen wer zuerst schlapp macht, das Fahrrad oder ich


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. November 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> wenn mk9 auch geh´t



jep, dank voller Bildgröße konnte ich das sehen was mich interessierte 

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceKing79 (17. November 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Ja, tun sie, sie gefährden Dich, weil Du mständig drauf starren musst!  ;-)
> 
> Scherz. Nein, funktionell keinerlei Einschränkungen bei der Höhe.
> 
> ...




 Hallo Qia,
  wie hoch ist dein Sattel?
  Von Tretlager Mitte bis Oberkante Sattel?
  Rein Rechnerisch gesehen Schrittlänge x 0,885, *aber das ist ja nur ein Richtwert!*

Hab die Spacer auf 3cm reduziert, fühlt sich auch nicht anders an (rein vom Sitzgefühl her) 

Grüße


----------



## Basti1986 (17. November 2012)

Hi Zusammen,

habe nun glaube ich auch mein Endstadium erreicht. Sind nun 160er Hebel verbaut!





Denke so bleibts jetzt auch wenn der Farbton nicht getroffen ist aber das ist wohl auch ziemlich schwierig ;-)

Grüße
Basti


----------



## Qia (17. November 2012)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Hallo Qia,
> wie hoch ist dein Sattel?
> Von Tretlager Mitte bis Oberkante Sattel?
> Rein Rechnerisch gesehen Schrittlänge x 0,885, *aber das ist ja nur ein Richtwert!*
> ...



Ich fahre den Sattel ungefähr 2cm über vollem Fersendruck am längsten Punkt, das ist einen Tick unter 0,885, weil ich gern den vollen Druck am Ballen habe. Ich bemesse das so, dass ich schaue, bei welcher Kniebeuge und welcher Fersenanhebnug ich am meisten Sprungspannung habe.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Du auch komplett ohne gut klar kommst.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (17. November 2012)

Basti1986 schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> habe nun glaube ich auch mein Endstadium erreicht. Sind nun 160er Hebel verbaut!
> 
> ...



Bei solchen Farbwünschen geht das nur, wenn ein Muster beim Eloxieer vorliegt. Das Problem haben wir bei unseren Tuningteilen auch.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## echtorg (17. November 2012)

habe am qia seinem rad gar keinen sattel gesehen gggggggg


----------



## Qia (17. November 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> habe am qia seinem rad gar keinen sattel gesehen gggggggg



Meine Vorlieben waren eigentlich nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gedacht....


----------



## Wobbi (17. November 2012)

sooooo...und nu ist der zeitpunkt gekommen, den qia auf "ignore" zu setzen und das 301 zu verkaufen, weil ich das kopfkino nimmer los werde!^^


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. November 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> sooooo...und nu ist der zeitpunkt gekommen, den qia auf "ignore" zu setzen und das 301 zu verkaufen, weil ich das kopfkino nimmer los werde!^^


würde ich erst machen wenn er im Sattelstützen Thread anfängt zu schreiben wie toll die 150mm Absenkung funktioniert und dank Stealth auch das störende Kabel weg ist......


----------



## Martin1508 (17. November 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> würde ich erst machen wenn er im Sattelstützen Thread anfängt zu schreiben wie toll die 150mm Absenkung funktioniert und dank Stealth auch das störende Kabel weg ist......



AUFHÖREN!!! Kopfkinokarte ist gelöst und ich werde die Bilder nie wieder los werden.


----------



## kippi (17. November 2012)

Boah, wenn die dann nicht nur hydraulisch ausfahren wÃ¼rde, sondern auch wieder rein. Ungeahnter Spass ðððð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (17. November 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> würde ich erst machen wenn er im Sattelstützen Thread anfängt zu schreiben wie toll die 150mm Absenkung funktioniert und dank Stealth auch das störende Kabel weg ist......



Uhu....Ihr seid Bööööös!


----------



## echtorg (17. November 2012)

die sind alle ein bisschen unaufgeschlossen , das es sowas gibt ggg


----------



## zaches (19. November 2012)

Hier mein Hobel nach der aktuellsten Bastel-Attacke - jetzt komplett in RAW nach entlacken der Gabel und inkl. 2-fach. Jetzt überlege ich ob und was ich mit
dem Decor mache...


----------



## Qia (19. November 2012)

zaches schrieb:


> Hier mein Hobel nach der aktuellsten Bastel-Attacke - jetzt komplett in RAW nach entlacken der Gabel und inkl. 2-fach. Jetzt überlege ich ob und was ich mit
> dem Decor mache...



Du solltest die Gabel schleunigst versiegeln, vielleicht mit Klarlack. Das Magnesium kann Dir sehr schnell über den Jordan gehen und brechen.

Lies Dich da mal schlau, ein ungeschütztes Magnesiumcasting geht gar nicht.

Ansonsten schick.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Gehhilfe (19. November 2012)

chris_da_masta schrieb:


> Frisch aus der Werkstatt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein echtes Kunstwerk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. November 2012)

Bis auf die Kurbel(die passt leider gar nicht) , definitiv ein Kunstwerk und viel Liebe zum Detail!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. November 2012)

Stimmt,die Sattelklemme passt zu den Felgen,aber sonst....??
Also rein farblich wär mir viel zu viel Mix,aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## Sarrois (20. November 2012)

Uiuiuiuiui heftig, muss man mögen


----------



## _zieGe (20. November 2012)

Hier mal wieder meins mit paar Umbauten:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 101 (20. November 2012)

_zieGe schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins mit paar Umbauten:



gefällt! ist das ein monarch? und wenn ja...getuned?

Gruß


----------



## röma (20. November 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Du solltest die Gabel schleunigst versiegeln, vielleicht mit Klarlack. Das Magnesium kann Dir sehr schnell über den Jordan gehen und brechen.
> 
> Lies Dich da mal schlau, ein ungeschütztes Magnesiumcasting geht gar nicht.
> 
> ...



man kann beim gammeln aber super zusehen....


----------



## _zieGe (21. November 2012)

@101
ja ist ein Monarch getuned vom Helmchen


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2012)

_zieGe schrieb:


> @101
> ja ist ein Monarch getuned vom Helmchen



Und was bringt das Tuning im Vergleich zur normalen Variante?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und was bringt das Tuning im Vergleich zur normalen Variante?



Leben in den Hinterbau.


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Und was bringt das Tuning im Vergleich zur normalen Variante?



Darüber hatten wir ja schon mal philosophiert. Egal welcher von den Dämpfern genommen wird....ob Monarch oder Float mit Pushed-Kolben.

Wenn der Ölfluss am Kolben selber gut ist (daher bei Pushed am Fox ein neuer Kolben), dann kann man mit Shims den Dämpfer auf Fahrstil, Rahmen und Fahrergewicht gezielt fein tunen, so dass der Dämpfer bei allen Kolbengeschwindigkeiten das, dem Dämpfer entsprechend, machbar ideale Verhalten liefert. 

Das bring, wie Rocky schon sagt, Leben in den Dämpfer. 

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dageed (21. November 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Das bring, wie Rocky schon sagt, Leben in den Dämpfer.



Das kann ich auch nur freudig bestätigen und jedem empfehlen. Hab einen FOX RP23 PUSHED im MK9 und kann nicht verstehen wie überhaupt irgend jemand noch mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer herum holpern kann. 

Auf der ersten Testfahrt mit dem MK9 und dem originalen DT Swiss Dämpfer hätte ich heulen können, schwerstens enttäuscht von Liteville, was ich generell bisher für das Top-End gehalten hatte. Unverständlich für mich, wie LV über so viele Jahre so einen Rotz-Dämpfer in so einen genialen Rahmen verbauen konnte.  

Sorry falls off topic, aber das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2012)

dageed schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch nur freudig bestätigen und jedem empfehlen. Hab einen FOX RP23 PUSHED im MK9 und kann nicht verstehen wie überhaupt irgend jemand noch mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer herum holpern kann.
> 
> Auf der ersten Testfahrt mit dem MK9 und dem originalen DT Swiss Dämpfer hätte ich heulen können, schwerstens enttäuscht von Liteville, was ich generell bisher für das Top-End gehalten hatte. Unverständlich für mich, wie LV über so viele Jahre so einen Rotz-Dämpfer in so einen genialen Rahmen verbauen konnte.
> 
> Sorry falls off topic, aber das musste ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden





Und jetzt kommen wie gewöhnlich die Stimmen: "Mir taugt er, jeder wie er will, LockOut....."
Aber du hast absolut Recht!


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2012)

Mir ging es jetzt eher um den Vergleich Monarch normal vs Monarch LH-getuned, dass ein gepush'ter RP23 oder ein Monarch LH generell besser sein soll als ein RP23 normal habe ich schon vernommen. 
Ich denke mittlerweile hat mich das Forum eh erwischt, sodass ich im nächsten Frühling einen anderen Dämpfer probiere oder den RP23 pushen lasse.


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Mir ging es jetzt eher um den Vergleich Monarch normal vs Monarch LH-getuned, dass ein gepush'ter RP23 oder ein Monarch LH generell besser sein soll als ein RP23 normal habe ich schon vernommen.
> Ich denke mittlerweile hat mich das Forum eh erwischt, sodass ich im nächsten Frühling einen anderen Dämpfer probiere oder den RP23 pushen lasse.



Wenn Du eh schon den RP23 hast, dann ist pushed die günstigste und vernünftigste Lösung, wenn Du aus dem Dämpfer den letzten Schlif herausholen willst.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. November 2012)

Vermutlich ist das dann die bessere Wahl, allerdings gibt es dann keine ordentliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit mehr. So aus dem Gedächtnis heraus wird das Resultat dann vermutlich eh besser ausfallen, weil man ja nen Batzen Geld hingelegt hat und etwas "Bessereres" erwartet.

So, Galerie:



Mittlerweile mit SCS und Baron 2.3 am Heck.


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist das dann die bessere Wahl, allerdings gibt es dann keine ordentliche Vergleichsmöglichkeit mehr. So aus dem Gedächtnis heraus wird das Resultat dann vermutlich eh besser ausfallen, weil man ja nen Batzen Geld hingelegt hat und etwas "Bessereres" erwartet.



Schaut geil aus!

Wegen dem Pushed: Ansich kann das nicht passieren, weil die das Tag ein Tag aus machen. Deine Aufgabe ist es dann zu sagen, an welcher Stelle Du vielleicht noch etwas fweiner oder straffer abgestimmt haben willst....falls nötig.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## zaches (21. November 2012)

was mich dann allerdings wundert ist, warum die gabeln an der innenseite steckachse ab werk komplett unbehandelt sind - da gammelt ja auch nix oder wird irgendwie brüchig - grade der stelle treten nich unerhebliche kräfte auf.






Qia schrieb:


> Du solltest die Gabel schleunigst versiegeln, vielleicht mit Klarlack. Das Magnesium kann Dir sehr schnell über den Jordan gehen und brechen.
> 
> Lies Dich da mal schlau, ein ungeschütztes Magnesiumcasting geht gar nicht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Qia (21. November 2012)

zaches schrieb:


> was mich dann allerdings wundert ist, warum die gabeln an der innenseite steckachse ab werk komplett unbehandelt sind - da gammelt ja auch nix oder wird irgendwie brüchig - grade der stelle treten nich unerhebliche kräfte auf.



Da sagst Du etwas sehr Wahres. 
Es geht allerdings darum, dass Magnesiumlegierungen sehr anfällig für Oxidation sind. Bei den Castings gibt es eben auch sehr dünne Stellen, die man besser vor Oxidation oder Reaktion mit anderen Stoffen schützt.
StreuSalz im Winter wäre das ärgste. Zum Beispiel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9274361&postcount=1

Bei der Achsanlage ist das Material meist dicker und nur an der Anlagestelle ungeschützt, sollte aber auch mit Fett behandelt werden. Die Pulverbeschichtungen verhindern ein unterwandern des Lackes sehr gut.

Ich hatte das Problem vor einiger Zeit mit einer Manitougabel, die ewig in einem feuchten Keller stand, ohne Fett oder sonstigen Schutz. Der Bereich, wo die Achse geklemmt wird, war scheinbar angegriffen. Beim anziehen mit meinem kleinsten Inbus bracht der Teil ohne jegliche bemerkbare Karfteinwirkung.

Ich denke: Schützen ist besser als auf die Schn... fallen!


----------



## zaches (21. November 2012)

werde das Casting am Wochenende mal mit meinem Flüssiggummi einsprühen, denke das sollte konservieren und den Look dennoch erhalten.
Glaube auch das das Plastidip Gummi besser halten sollte als normaler Klarlack. Funktioniert zumindest bei meinen Bremstrommel am Roller ziemlich gut. Testen und schaun.
Z



Qia schrieb:


> Da sagst Du etwas sehr Wahres.
> Es geht allerdings darum, dass Magnesiumlegierungen sehr anfällig für Oxidation sind. Bei den Castings gibt es eben auch sehr dünne Stellen, die man besser vor Oxidation oder Reaktion mit anderen Stoffen schützt.
> StreuSalz im Winter wäre das ärgste. Zum Beispiel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9274361&postcount=1
> 
> ...


----------



## echtorg (21. November 2012)

plastidip verträgt sich überhaupt nicht mit den ölen die in der gabel sind

ein spritzer drauf und alles rinnt wieder runter , spreche aus erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (21. November 2012)

ich hatte auch mal eine mag 21 bei der unter einem Aufkleber kein material mehr war. lass sie neu pulvern....


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2012)

Mein Oldtimer muss auf seine alten Tage noch einmal ran.
Kleiner Umbau und ab auf die Strecke:
Rockt - auch in diesem Aufbau auf diesem Terrain.



















P.S.: War heute mit meinem Kleinen dort und konnte mit Freude beobachten, wie er mit seinem 16" Rad sich ins Vergnügen gestürzt hat. Ich freue mich schon auf die kommenden Jahre


----------



## rallleb (25. November 2012)

@ [email protected]
nice, wo ist das?


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2012)

Echternach, Luxembourg
In meinem Album müssten noch bessere Bilder sein.


----------



## rzOne20 (25. November 2012)

da packt mich sogar hier in den alpen das fernweh


----------



## [email protected] (25. November 2012)

Das Beste daran ist, es ist kostenlos und manchmal so wie heute leer. Mein Kleiner konnte in Ruhe üben - und ich musste mich mich für mein Rumgestümper auch nicht schämen


----------



## duke209 (26. November 2012)

@ [email protected]  "Oldtimer" ? ... ich fühl mich angefressen, gerade jetzt wo ich meins upgedate hab!!!  ...wie schnell heutzutage alles zum "Klassiker" wird. 
Aber dann hab ich schonmal eins für meinen kleinen Biker.


----------



## [email protected] (26. November 2012)

Mein Oldtimer ist ein MK3. Oldie but Goldie.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. November 2012)

Immer wieder traumhaft das Rad! Definitiv goldie,  mausert sich zum Stück der Begierde, wie alter Wein oder ein alter Porsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaches (28. November 2012)

So, jetzt komplett. Casting transparent beschichtet, Decals drauf, fürs erste fertig.
Gabel Decals hab ich mich dann doch für die kleinen dezenten runden entschieden....


----------



## coastalwolf (28. November 2012)

Gefällt mir 

Einfach klassisch und somit zeitlos.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (28. November 2012)

Darf man fragen, welche genauen Fox-Aufkleber das bei den oberen Bildern waren? Sind keine Gabel-Decals, sondern normale Aufkleber, oder? Und wenn ja, welche Maße?


----------



## zaches (28. November 2012)

darf man fragen
sind aus den alten original decals ausgeschnitten. die orig decals
sind mir beim ablösen an den ecken eingerissen, daher hab ich sie zerschnitten ins logo und den fadenkreuz-kreis.

greetZ





DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, welche genauen Fox-Aufkleber das bei den oberen Bildern waren? Sind keine Gabel-Decals, sondern normale Aufkleber, oder? Und wenn ja, welche Maße?


----------



## delphine (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
hab noch meine Variante vom mk7.
Sehr freundlich unterstützt von Oliver und Stefan.
Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, das bike für den "harten Eisdielen-Einsatz"


----------



## cubabluete (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin so frei, damit die "Schaasaugerten" (deutsch: fehlsichtigen) auch was sehen.
Hatte ich bei meinem Ex-bike, gefällt mir immer noch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2012)

Mann war mir heute langweilig. Familie nicht da und ich zu platt um Rad zu fahren. Erst die Werkstatt aufgeräumt und irgendwann der Meinung gewesen, dass mein Rad keine Werbetafel ist.
hier das Ergebnis:





Hab dann aber doch noch was gegen das viele weiß gemacht:


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

aber LV, Syntace und Schwalbe gehen?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2012)

LV und Syntace sind gelasert. Am Rahmen würde ich nichts machen. Das rote V kommt evtl. irgendwann ab. Mal schauen.
Die Beschriftung der Reifen nervt mich ziemlich an - das wird immer schlimmer, aber nicht nur bei Schwalbe (aber die ham angefangen).


----------



## der-gute (2. Dezember 2012)

meine Maxxis ham wenigstens eine freie Seite 

leider nicht immer die Richtige


----------



## Kompostman (2. Dezember 2012)

Nichts was ein schwarzer Edding nicht richten könnte!


----------



## cubabluete (2. Dezember 2012)

Bald sind die Reifen rundherum weiß, wenn sie jeden Blödsinn draufschreiben.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


>



was ist das denn für ein schnellspanner?


----------



## paradox (3. Dezember 2012)

Das müsste ein Carbo-Ti sein, 

meiner hat nur knapp ein Jahr gehalten, also fürm Arsch das Ding.
Ein Tune funktioniert einfach besser, deutlich besser.
Die Qualität ist nicht berauschend!


----------



## deathmetal (3. Dezember 2012)

Ist bestimmt der Tune Würger



scylla schrieb:


> was ist das denn für ein schnellspanner?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2012)

nö, der hat den Hebel doch anders angeordnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blokker7 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ein carbon ti


----------



## scylla (3. Dezember 2012)

blokker7 schrieb:


> Ein carbon ti


 
danke!


----------



## Zara Bernard (3. Dezember 2012)

So: Seite 301 ist erreicht.

Man  kann den Thread jetzt schließen......


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> So: Seite 301 ist erreicht.
> 
> Man  kann den Thread jetzt schließen......



Pah, jetzt geht es mit den 601 weiter.


----------



## delphine (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Bin so frei, damit die "Schaasaugerten" (deutsch: fehlsichtigen) auch was sehen.
Hatte ich bei meinem Ex-bike, gefällt mir immer noch gut!]

vielen Dank, hatte das mit den Bildern leider nicht hinbekommen.
Schnellspanner ist ein carbon-ti.
Und ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass er noch weitere zwei Jahre hält.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Dezember 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> So: Seite 301 ist erreicht.
> 
> Man  kann den Thread jetzt schließen......


ändere mal deine Forums Einstellungen....ich hab erst 188 Seiten !


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Dezember 2012)

Meins ist auch endlich fertig geworden:







Ans Fully fahren muß ich mich erst wieder gewöhnen, bin dieses Jahr über 12 000 km mit dem Rennrad gefahren, da ist das ein ganz anderes Fahrgefühl.

Nervigerweise passt das tune Tretlagerwerkzeug nicht zum Liteville Hinterbau, ich mußt das erst per Drehmaschine passend machen.


----------



## MarkusL (6. Dezember 2012)

Ist das XS?


----------



## Sickgirl (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, genau XS. Bin ja leider ein bißchen klein geblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (6. Dezember 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Ja, genau XS. Bin ja leider ein bißchen klein geblieben.



[Machomode] Das heißt nicht klein, das heißt handlich!  Klein klingt so reduktionistisch. [/machomode]

Dafür kannst Du extrem leichte Parts fahren.


----------



## Wobbi (6. Dezember 2012)

zudem hat größe nix mit höhe zu tun!^^

passt in den rahmen kein 26" hr rein? meine mal einen xs-rahmen mit 26" und 2.25er schwalbe gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Qia (7. Dezember 2012)

Wobbi schrieb:


> zudem hat größe nix mit höhe zu tun!^^
> 
> passt in den rahmen kein 26" hr rein? meine mal einen xs-rahmen mit 26" und 2.25er schwalbe gesehen zu haben.



In dem Falle des 301 hat die Größe tatsächlich was mit Höhe zu tun. Ist selten...aber schau Dir das Bild an, da wurde das Oberrohr vorne aufs Unterrohr geschweißt um es tiefer zu legen.


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2012)

Schickes 301, wie groß bist du das du das XS gebraucht hast?
Das Hinterrad sieht aber in der Tat zu klein für den Rahmen aus.


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin 1,62


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2012)

Die kleinen Leute hat der liebe Gott geschaffen und die Großen wachsen im Wald 

Was das Rad angeht: schick, aber ob der Vorbau in der Form lange dran bleibt...

Hast Du unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen vorher fahren können? Ich fänds auf jeden Fall mal interessant draufzusitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (7. Dezember 2012)

@jammerlappen,  Was ist mit den Vorbau?
Wo siehst du ein Problem?

 @Sickgirl hat keine Sattelüberhöhung, der Vorbau ist schon negativ.
Ich sehe nicht wie sie den Lenker tiefer bekommen könnte.
Ich vermute sie will den Lenker möglichst tief haben, ansonsten hätte sie es so nicht gemacht.

Kleine Rahmengrößen sind sehr problematisch, beim XS-301 hat LV schon mit den 24er HR  und mit den Übergang des Oberrohrs ans Unterrohr tricksen müssen. 
Man sieht das LV versucht hat die XS Größe zu optimieren, und nicht nur den Rahmen verkleinert hat.

ray


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2012)

danke für die info!
ich frage mich nur ob nicht auch ein Small gepasst hätte?
fährst du die 3 Fach Kurbeln wirklich voll aus?
Meiner Freundin habe ich das große abmontiert, ist sie ein Jahr lang nie gefahren.
Ich habe auch viele Jahre in Stgt gewohnt und kenne die Strecken dort gut.
Ich selber habe dort quasi nie das dritte gebraucht.

Ride On


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2012)

@rayc: In meiner Galerie ist ein 301 was im Erstaufbau einen etwa doppelt so langen Vorbau hat, verglichen mit der aktuellen Ausbaustufe. 

Aber Probleme seh ich keine. Mich würd halt interssieren, ob sickgirl den Vergleich hatte. Ich bin nich wirklich viel höher und hab mich auf nem "M" schonmal echt wohlgefühlt, so dass ich bei einem nächsten Mal tatsächlich größer ins Auge fassen würde. Kleiner als "S" hab ich noch nicht fahren können.


----------



## rayc (7. Dezember 2012)

Die Körpergröße macht es alleine nicht, Beinlänge, Oberkörperlänge und Armlänge spielen auch eine Rolle. 
Und natürlich die persönlichen Vorlieben.

Meine Frau ist 3 cm kleiner als ich, hat aber längere Beine. Ich bin eher ein "Sitzriese" und habe lange Arme.
Entsprechend unterscheiden sich die Aufbauten unserer Bikes.
Besonders an den Vorbaulängen fällt es auf.

Egal welches Bike (301, Racehardtail, ...) ich lande ungefähr bei der gleichen Sattelüberhöhung, Abstand Sattel-Lenker, ...

ray


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Dezember 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Egal welches Bike (301, Racehardtail, ...) ich lande ungefähr bei der gleichen Sattelüberhöhung, Abstand Sattel-Lenker, ...
> 
> ray



Da gibt es ja auch so etwas wie ein ergonomisches Optimum, von daher wundert mich das nicht. Aber es gibt halt immer die Möglichkeit dieses Optimum mit verschiedenen Rohrlängen und Winkeln darzustellen. Das war der Grund für die Frage ob sickgirl auch andere Rahmengrößen gefahren ist.


----------



## MarkusL (7. Dezember 2012)

Sickgirl, wie ist deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## Sickgirl (7. Dezember 2012)

Das XS konnte ich für einen Tag im Gelände probefahren. Muß mich da auch bei meinem Händler, dem Uli von Flowride bedanken, der hat mir das Testbike von Liteville organisiert.

Mein Sl ist 74 und das s hätte mir sicher nicht gepasst, zum einen ist mir das Oberrohr zu lange und dann wäre ich im Schritt auf dem Oberrohr aufgessen. Vom Sattelauszug hätte es auch nicht gepasst. Ich kann zum Beispiel jetzt auch nur eine Reverb mit 100 mmm Hub fahren, da die Sattelstange nicht weiter rausschaut.

Der Vorbau ist nur eine Interimslösung, bis ich mir sicher bin welche Länge ich brauche. Da wollte ich zum testen nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## cubabluete (7. Dezember 2012)

So hier mal meins, mit der Lyrik solo air 2013 umgebaut auf Coil.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
update: Vorbau tiefer, Spacerturm reduziert.
Fühlt sich auch im Schnee gut an...nur, kalt ists..











vg


----------



## cubabluete (7. Dezember 2012)

Geil, wir warten noch auf den Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin1508 (7. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> So hier mal meins, mit der Lyrik solo air 2013 umgebaut auf Coil.



Moin,

mir gefällt es. Nur finde ich die Schutzbleche störend. Hilfreich ja, aber hässlich.

Ansonsten, super Rad.

Gruss


----------



## Wobbi (7. Dezember 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Das XS konnte ich für einen Tag im Gelände probefahren. Muß mich da auch bei meinem Händler, dem Uli von Flowride bedanken, der hat mir das Testbike von Liteville organisiert.
> 
> Mein Sl ist 74 und das s hätte mir sicher nicht gepasst, zum einen ist mir das Oberrohr zu lange und dann wäre ich im Schritt auf dem Oberrohr aufgessen. Vom Sattelauszug hätte es auch nicht gepasst. Ich kann zum Beispiel jetzt auch nur eine Reverb mit 100 mmm Hub fahren, da die Sattelstange nicht weiter rausschaut.
> 
> Der Vorbau ist nur eine Interimslösung, bis ich mir sicher bin welche Länge ich brauche. Da wollte ich zum testen nicht soviel Geld ausgeben.



fahre mit 71ziger schrittlänge ein "s" und das sattelrohr ist bei mir für eine 125ziger reverb, exakt 9mm zu lang (bei den anderen rahmen mit 406mm und reverb passt´s). dies ist keine anzweiflung deiner aussage, lediglich eine faszinierte feststellung, wie unterschiedlich die eigene "wohlfühlposition" sein kann!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> So hier mal meins, mit der Lyrik solo air 2013 umgebaut auf Coil.


Schick
Nur die Züge sind arg lang ,da geht noch was.
Und die Schutzblech Halterung macht das ganze nicht so rund,aber ist ja Geschmackssache.
Gruß


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal mein MK8.
url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1156418]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
Gruß und schönes WE


----------



## Kompostman (7. Dezember 2012)

@Sickgirl: Schickes XS. Gefällt mir


----------



## cubabluete (7. Dezember 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Schick
> Nur die Züge sind arg lang ,da geht noch was.
> Und die Schutzblech Halterung macht das ganze nicht so rund,aber ist ja Geschmackssache.
> Gruß


 
Züge sehen schlimmer aus als sie in Realität sind - a bisserl kürzer würde schon besser aussehen, bin aber derzeit zu faul alles zu kürzen - ich fahre lieber.
Schutzblech ist im Winter immer oben, sonst kann ich angezogen auf keinen Fall die Wohnung betreten.


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Dezember 2012)

Minimalschnee hab' ich auch:

Hier mal die schönheitsoperierte Omma (MK2), mit neuer Gabel, neuem LRS, Bremsscheiben erneuert (seit 2006 das erste mal), Kette & Kasette frisch


----------



## Rocky10 (8. Dezember 2012)

Die Vorfreude steigt täglich, nächste Woche klingelt der Weihnachsmann.


----------



## wildermarkus (8. Dezember 2012)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (8. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Die Vorfreude steigt täglich, nächste Woche klingelt der Weihnachsmann.


 
Schöne eloxalfarbe (das kann der Thomas)
Ist das eine solo air?


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Die Vorfreude steigt täglich, nächste Woche klingelt der Weihnachsmann.



ist das dieses oliv oder titan?

wunderschöne farbe


----------



## botti (8. Dezember 2012)

F R I T Z schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und hier ist mein Update:
> FAT ALBERT (P) V:651g H:653g NoTubes
> ...




Hi!
Wie bekommt man eine XT-Kurbel auf 2-Fach 20-36?
Das würde mich brennend interessieren. Ich habe eine XTR 3-Fach und möchte auf 2-Fach umsteigen. Aber wie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG

Botti


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2012)

22er tauschen gegen  20er Mountain Goat tauschen
32er XT gegen 36er XT tauschen
44er wegwerfen (oder ist das 42?)


----------



## F R I T Z (8. Dezember 2012)

.... botti, wo hast du denn dieses uralt Bildchen ausgekramt.

Nichts leichter als eine 3-fach Kurbel auf 2-fach umzurüsten. Äusseres Kettenblatt weglassen und kürzere Kettenblattschrauben verwenden.

 FERTIG 

Dazu macht ein 2-fach SLX Umwerfer Sinn.


----------



## cubabluete (8. Dezember 2012)

Oder statt großem Kettenblatt ein Bash drauf schrauben - das schützt.
Mittleres 32er Blatt kannst lassen, muss nicht größer sein - geht so auch gut genug.
(probier mal ob dir 32/11 zu wenig ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wie bekommt man eine XT-Kurbel auf 2-Fach 20-36?
> Das würde mich brennend interessieren. Ich habe eine XTR 3-Fach und möchte auf 2-Fach umsteigen. Aber wie
> 
> ...



wenn du eine XTR Kurbel hast: einfach!
Da passt das Mountaingoat (20er Kettenblatt) nämlich ohne Feilen oder Unterlegen. Einfach dranschrauben und vergessen (bei der 970er und 980er XTR Kurbel selbst so praktizert). Bei der XT soll das anscheinend schon komplizierter sein.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (9. Dezember 2012)

Bashguard von Syntace oder nach Wahl, XT 36er Kettenblatt, XT-Kettenblattschrauben mitbestellen!! Schrauben, montieren und spaßhaben. Keine Feilarbeiten oder dergleichen....


----------



## Kompostman (9. Dezember 2012)

Oder einfach so bestellen.


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Schöne eloxalfarbe (das kann der Thomas)
> Ist das eine solo air?



Nein was richtiges 170DH Coil...ich fahre seit jeher nur Stahlfeder, und daran werden ich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ist das dieses oliv oder titan?
> 
> wunderschöne farbe



Titan elox, habe ich 1 mal gesehen und mich sofort verliebt, kostet bei TF etwas...aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. Wenn das Teil wieder 6 Jahre durchhält bin ich happy. 

Und wenn mir noch jemand zeigt wie die Bilder grösser werden.....bin ich nochmehr happy


----------



## Pittus (9. Dezember 2012)

In deinem Album Bild aussuchen, auf das _*rot Umrandete*_ drücken und das neue kleine Fenster erscheint.  Größe aussuchen und dann die mit _*roten Pfeil*_ mankierte Zeile kopieren und in deinen Text einfügen.

Pitt


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

Test.....


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

ist ja geil..............DANKE


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

noch zwei....die nächsten wenn es fertig ist und probegefahren


----------



## Pittus (9. Dezember 2012)

Bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (9. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Nein was richtiges 170DH Coil...ich fahre seit jeher nur Stahlfeder, und daran werden ich auch in Zukunft nichts ändern
> Gruss Thomas


 
Am 2. Bild sieht man es, und die Code ist der Hammer 
Die gleiche hab ich seit 3 Tagen drinnen, bin schon gespannt wie die Stahlfeder im Vergleich zur Luft geht.
Probefahrt muss leider wegen einer Verkühlung warten.


----------



## botti (9. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 22er tauschen gegen  20er Mountain Goat tauschen
> 32er XT gegen 36er XT tauschen
> 44er wegwerfen (oder ist das 42?)



Hi!
Das ist ja einfach. Der Bushgard macht natürlich Sinn.

Danke für die Infos.

Botti


----------



## Gosch (9. Dezember 2012)

@Rocky10:
Schönes Ding. Warum eine Code? (X0 Trail als Alternative?)


----------



## cubabluete (9. Dezember 2012)

Gosch schrieb:


> @_Rocky10_:
> Schönes Ding. Warum eine Code? (X0 Trail als Alternative?)


Hätte ich jetzt auch genommen!
Aber die Code ist schon super und auf die paar gramm mehr kommt es auch nicht an!


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

Gosch schrieb:


> @Rocky10:
> Schönes Ding. Warum eine Code? (X0 Trail als Alternative?)



4 Kolben!!! Ich weiss warum. XO, nein Danke zuviel Probleme.
Was sich während 6 Jahren bewährt hat bleibt drin. Es ist dasselbe wie mit der Stahlfedergabel.

Gewicht...egal


----------



## cubabluete (9. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> 4 Kolben!!! Ich weiss warum. XO, nein Danke zuviel Probleme.
> Was sich während 6 Jahren bewährt hat bleibt drin. Es ist dasselbe wie mit der Stahlfedergabel.
> 
> Gewicht...egal


 
Die Trail hat auch 4 Kolben, aber die Code ist super. Ich fahre die Code R und bin voll begeistert - kein vergleich zur normalen X0
Sind das Syntace Laufräder oder Flow ohne Aufkleber?


----------



## Chris13 (9. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> noch zwei....die nächsten wenn es fertig ist und probegefahren



Farbe finde ich super. Es gab doch mal ein Bild von einem 601 von TF in der Farbe hier, oder?

Die könnte ich mir als Alternative zu meinem raw auch gut vorstellen. Aber erst einmal bleibt es raw ;-)


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

[Sind das Syntace Laufräder oder Flow ohne Aufkleber?[/QUOTE]

W35 Syntace


----------



## Rocky10 (9. Dezember 2012)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Farbe finde ich super. Es gab doch mal ein Bild von einem 601 von TF in der Farbe hier, oder?
> 
> Genau diese 601 mit grünen Spank Felgen war der Grund warum es mir die "Aermel reingezogen hat", leider sind die W35 nur schwarz zu haben, sonst wäre es Titanelox und Grün geworden.
> Schau mal auf Hompage von TF Bikes, das ist das 601 drauf, in der Bilder Galerie.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (9. Dezember 2012)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Bashguard von Syntace oder nach Wahl, XT 36er Kettenblatt, XT-Kettenblattschrauben mitbestellen!! Schrauben, montieren und spaßhaben. Keine Feilarbeiten oder dergleichen....



könntest du bitte einen Link einbetten? 
Ich such schon lange ein Shimano XT 36er Kettenblatt mit Steighilfe für die aktuelle XT Kurbel finde aber nur das 32er oder 38er .... 

Gruß icube


----------



## Chris13 (9. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Chris13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Farbe finde ich super. Es gab doch mal ein Bild von einem 601 von TF in der Farbe hier, oder?
> ...


----------



## Simpson90 (9. Dezember 2012)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Dezember 2012)




----------



## echtorg (9. Dezember 2012)

hallo , habe meine lyrik soloair auf stahl umgebaut , jedoch war die harte feder (blau) dabei
ist mir zu hart , habe nur 15 sag 
was würdet ihr bei 78 kilo fahrfertig empfehlen? tendiere zur gelben weichen 

mfg


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2012)

echtorg schrieb:


> hallo , habe meine lyrik soloair auf stahl umgebaut , jedoch war die harte feder (blau) dabei
> ist mir zu hart , habe nur 15 sag
> was würdet ihr bei 78 kilo fahrfertig empfehlen? tendiere zur gelben weichen
> 
> mfg



die gelbe fahr ich mit 60kg fahrfertig. nimm die medium (rot).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (9. Dezember 2012)

wenn du mit 60kg gelb fährst wirds für mich nicht passen 

dan mal rot 

sag habt ihr den federschutz im standrohr den es da zu kaufen gibt?


----------



## Stratman88 (10. Dezember 2012)

So zusammen, jetzt will ich auch mein neuse Spielzeug zeigen, ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber viel fehlt nicht mehr


----------



## Deleted 38566 (10. Dezember 2012)

icube schrieb:


> könntest du bitte einen Link einbetten?
> Ich such schon lange ein Shimano XT 36er Kettenblatt mit Steighilfe für die aktuelle XT Kurbel finde aber nur das 32er oder 38er ....
> 
> Gruß icube



Hi,

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12842_XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M760-M761-9-fach-.html

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Kettenblaetter/Shimano-Deore-LX-XT-Kettenblatt-FC-M771-581-36-Zaehne-silber.html


----------



## tom194 (10. Dezember 2012)

meins mit neuer Gabel Fox 36 Talas Fit


----------



## Qia (10. Dezember 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> meins mit neuer Gabel Fox 36 Talas Fit



Und Qia-Hebel. Seit wann fährst Du die? Hattest Du schon nen Fahrbericht in der Galerie gepostet? Oder biste noch nicht dazu gekommen....weil grauslich kalt?

Schaut coool aus! Ich mag die weißen Kisten! 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Dezember 2012)

@ Stratman88: sehr schön!  Gefällt mir sehr gut! Was fürn LRS ist das?


----------



## Stratman88 (11. Dezember 2012)

@ DannyCalifornia: Ist ein LRS mit ZTR Flow EX und DT 204s und roten Alu Nippeln. Hab die Aufkleber entfernt, waren mir zu bunt


----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2012)

Sind das Rubber Queen? Fährst Du die tubeless? Falls ja -> Probleme beim Dicht bekommen gehabt?


----------



## paradox (11. Dezember 2012)

Stratman88 schrieb:


> So zusammen, jetzt will ich auch mein neuse Spielzeug zeigen, ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber viel fehlt nicht mehr



schicke und durchdachte spaßmaschine!
happy trails and endless riding!


----------



## Stratman88 (11. Dezember 2012)

@ paradox: freut mich dass es dir gefällt, bin selbst echt happy dass es so geworden ist. Jetzt muss ich es nur noch endlich probefahren....

@ Splash: Es sind Rubber Queens, aber im Moment noch mit Schlauch, tubeless will ich im Frühjahr mal ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (11. Dezember 2012)

scheiß aufn schnee, raus in die weite welt


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Dezember 2012)

weil ichs da grad sehe: gibts eine sinnvolle verlegevariante für die reverb an einem MK8 rahmen?


----------



## Stratman88 (11. Dezember 2012)

@ paradox: Es ist ja noch nicht ganz fertig... Aber ich muss sagen es fällt mir schwer dieses schöne Bike bei so einem Wetter einzusauen^^.... Aber ich hab ja noch ein anderes Spaßgerät (auch wenn ich glaube dass das dem 301 nicht das Wasser reichen kann  )

@ rzOne20: Hat das MK8 auch die Öffnung (Aschenbecher) am Oberrohr? Ich hab auch lange überlegt ob das so sinnvoll ist, aber hier im Forum machen das wohl einige so. Mal schauen ob das der Anschluss an der Sattelklemmung lange mit macht...


----------



## paradox (11. Dezember 2012)

was wiegt den das gute stück?


----------



## Stratman88 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab es noch nicht gewogen und hab auch keine genaue Waage aber ich bin mir sicher dass es >14kg sind. Aber das ist mir auch nicht wirklich wichtig, mein Spicy wiegt sogar noch mehr und ich hatte vom Gewicht her nie Probleme. Und bergauf hab ich es eh nicht eilig


----------



## trailsurf75 (11. Dezember 2012)

@Stratmann88: Was war für Dich der Grund vom Spicy auf das 301 umzusteigen?


----------



## Stratman88 (11. Dezember 2012)

@ trailsurf75: 

Also 1. war mir das Spicy zu klein, ich hatte es in M (301 jetzt L) ich hab mich vor Allem bergauf, bedingt durch den Sitzwinkel und die weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze, zu weit auf dem Hinterrad positioniert gefühlt. Generell kam ich mehr auf als im Rad vor. Gut damit kann man leben, aber dann bin ich ein 301 gefahren und war happy. 

2. wollte ich ne andere Ausstattung am Bike, 2-fach Kurbel, andere Bremsen, nen anderen LRS und mit meiner Talas R war ich au nicht so happy. All diese Punkte haben mich dann darin bestärkt mir mein eigenes Bike aufzubauen anstatt das alles am Spicy auszutauschen.

3. schau dir doch das schöne schwarze Bike an, wer kann da widerstehen


----------



## Qia (11. Dezember 2012)

Wer fährt hier *MK 8 oder 9 *und hat überlegt es zu verkaufen??? 





Umbau auf 200x57mm Dämpfer mit 165mm Federweg......passend für Huber-Hardware und Nadellager!



Mehr Bilder gibts in den passenden Threads oder meinem Forum.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Liteville-Freunde. Hier mal eine besondere 301 MK 10 Edition. Let´s call it "12.12.12". Ich hoffe sie gefällt Euch... Gefahren bin ich das Ding noch nicht, eben erst vom Dealer abgeholt. Aber ich denke es wird eine feine Ergänzung zum 601 sein!

































Vorne und hinten 140mm. Garniert mit etwas Silber und Carbon. Und möglichst wenigen Syntace-Teilen . Okay, Lenker und Steuersatz sind doch von denen... 12,6 mit Nobby Nic True Tubeless, da kommt aber bald was anderes drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (12. Dezember 2012)

@Kokopelli

Das nenn ich mal "edel" - sehr stimmig....


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2012)

Einfach großartig. Kurbel, Lefty und schwarz/silber Kombination sind einfach mal anders.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Bike, sieht Hammer aus, einfach mal ein komplett anderer Aufbau. Lefty gefällt mir eh gut im 301!

Dazu das silver, echt schick!!


----------



## rayc (12. Dezember 2012)

sinux schrieb:


> @Kokopelli
> 
> Das nenn ich mal "edel" - sehr stimmig....



Da Wort "edel" fiel mir auch sofort ein.

Gefällt  

ray


----------



## gremlino (12. Dezember 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> weil ichs da grad sehe: gibts eine sinnvolle verlegevariante für die reverb an einem MK8 rahmen?



genau wie oben, einfach durch den Aschenbecher. Funzt bei mir sehr gut, hab einen L-Rahmen und Remote-Links und damit die Leitung 2xlinks und 2xrechts am Steuerrohr vorbei (2x Schaltzug, 1x Bremse hi und 1x Remote).


----------



## Aldi (12. Dezember 2012)

@Der Kokopelli:
GIGANTISCH !!  dein 12.12.12. gefaellt wirklich SEHR !!! Selten, wenn ueberhaupt, so was Schoenes gesehen.
Viel Spass beim Biken !!

Adios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. Dezember 2012)

@all: Danke für das Feedback, freut mich dass es Euch gefällt! Wenn's nur halb so gut fährt wie's aussieht, bin ich zufrieden, aber bei LV mache ich mir da wenig Sorgen...


----------



## Tobi555 (12. Dezember 2012)

Grandios das Teil!!!   
Was so ein bissl Silber alles ausmacht. 

Und keine Sorge, die 140er Lefty harmoniert bestens mit dem Hinterbau! Sprech aus Erfahrung


----------



## 147ar (12. Dezember 2012)

@Kokopelli

cooles Bike das erste das mir mit Lefty gefällt


----------



## Rocky10 (12. Dezember 2012)

Gaaaaanz grosses Kino, Gratulation


----------



## paradox (12. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schickes 301 und echt stimmig aufgebaut!

Aber eine silberne Tune Kurbel würde ich besser und schicker finden.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## coastalwolf (12. Dezember 2012)

Schließe mich an


----------



## dageed (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein wirklich äußerst stil- und geschmackvoll komponiertes Edel-301! 
Aber mal mit vorgehaltener Hand: bin ich denn der Einzige, bei dem die Lefty einen Würgereiz verursacht? Da könnt ich


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2012)

Nee, sieht super aus - genau wie die Kurbel. Bei der Kurbel könnte ich schwach werden.
Ich wünsche Dir, dass der Hobel sich auch so gut fährt, wir er aussieht. Berichte mal.


----------



## Lhafty (12. Dezember 2012)

​


[email protected] schrieb:


> Nee, sieht super aus - genau wie die Kurbel. Bei der Kurbel könnte ich schwach werden.
> Ich wünsche Dir, dass der Hobel sich auch so gut fährt, wir er aussieht. Berichte mal.



Sehr geiles Rad. Einzig die Vorkriegs-Coda gehört da nicht dran. Fugger die gegen eine Goodboy XTR ein, dann passt es.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2012)

ich bin wohl der einzige dem es nicht so gut gefällt
und/oder sich traut das auch zu sagen 

aber mir muss es nicht gefallen, dafür habe ich ja mein eigenes 301 



dageed schrieb:


> Aber mal mit vorgehaltener Hand: bin ich denn der Einzige, bei dem die Lefty einen Würgereiz verursacht? Da könnt ich



nein bist du nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 
technisch sicherlich was feines aber optisch empfinde ich sie immer noch als Augenbeleidigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich find die Kombi schwarz-chrom schön.
Auf alle Fälle mal was ganz anderes.


----------



## echtorg (13. Dezember 2012)

umbau/update

301/m black finde ich noch immer am schönsten und zeitlos

front maxxis minion 3c 2,5 , heck maxxis advantage 2,4
dämpfer helmchen monarch 
gabel nun umbau von soloair auf coil
neu gewogen auf hängewaage 13,5 kilo


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Dezember 2012)

schön so schlicht! mir zb geht der bunt-trend eh fast schon zu weit. egal, in 4 jahren ärgern sich eh wieder alle über ihre bunten dinger ;-)

 ich hab vorgestern bei mir auch die felgen decals entfernt (obwohl das ja wiederverkauf etc senkt). zusätzlich decals von gabel entfernt. jetzt überleg ich auch noch den aufkleber vom dämpfer wegzumachen.


----------



## mokka_ (13. Dezember 2012)

schönes bike sieht super aus. ich dachte auch zuerst das raceblack das einzigste wäre. aber seit ich mein 601 in raw habe finde ich es geiler.

und wenn es sich ändert habe ich ja noch mein 301 in black


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2012)

@echtorg: Schönes Bike und schöne Bilder- aber warum mit Trauerrand?

Ich war eben im Wald und hab die Mittagspause mal anderweitig genutzt. Bin mit dem 301 die hohe Wurzel (bei Wiesbaden) hochgefahren, damit es nicht mehr im Keller vor sich hin wimmert und nach einer Jungfernfahrt schreit... 








Es war natürlich noch alles verschneit und teilweise vereist, aber man konnte dennoch überraschend gut fahren - auch ohne Spikes. Die Federung und das Handling kann man bei so nem Untergrund ja nicht wirklich beurteilen, aber die gefrorenen Fuß- und Trekkerspuren hat es trotz nur 140mm gut weggebügelt. Traktion war auch überraschend gut. Selbst mit Nobby Nics. So viel Spaß wie das 601 im Tiefschnee hat´s aber nicht gemacht, da fehlt halt der 64er Lenkwinkel und der kurze Vorbau... Aber sieht aus, als würden 301 Hinterbau und Lefty Max gut miteinander harmonieren. Uphill geht das Ding super, aber das war ja zu erwarten. Also alles in allem eine sehr gute Ergänzung zum 601 für weniger ruppiges Gelände oder längere oder schnellere Touren.


----------



## botti (13. Dezember 2012)

Stratman88 schrieb:


> So zusammen, jetzt will ich auch mein neuse Spielzeug zeigen, ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber viel fehlt nicht mehr




Einfach nur schön...schmaach
Was sind das für Reifen?

LG

Botti


----------



## botti (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hallo Liteville-Freunde. Hier mal eine besondere 301 MK 10 Edition. Let´s call it "12.12.12". Ich hoffe sie gefällt Euch... Gefahren bin ich das Ding noch nicht, eben erst vom Dealer abgeholt. Aber ich denke es wird eine feine Ergänzung zum 601 sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi!
was ist das für ein Antrieb?

LG

Botti


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Dezember 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> was ist das für ein Antrieb?
> LG
> Botti



Hallo Botti,
das ist ne Coda Magic Kurbel aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert. Eigentlich von Magic Motorcycles, dann wurde der Laden (oder zumindest das Kurbelsystem) von Cannondale gekauft. Damals unglaublich bahnbrechend und unglaublich teuer. Hatte damals schon Alutretlagerachse, Vielfachverzahlung statt Vierkant, außenliegende Lager und aus 2 Hälften zusammengeklebte Kurbelarme, innen hohl. Shimano und all die anderen kamen mit all dem erst Jahre und Jahrzehnte später. Alu-Achse Gibt es glaube ich sonst überhaupt nicht. Das Gewicht und die Steifigkeit sind immer noch zeitgemäß, bei den Kettenblättern ist man ein wenig eingeschränkt wegen 5 Loch. Das Teil wird ab und zu noch bei Ebay gehandelt. Aber man muss aufpassen, es gab ein paar Serien, die hatten Fabrikationsmängel...
http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPages/Magic_Motorcycle.html
Viele Grüße
Der Kokopelli


----------



## Qia (13. Dezember 2012)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Hallo Botti,
> das ist ne Coda Magic Kurbel aus dem vorigen Jahrhundert. Eigentlich von Magic Motorcycles, dann wurde der Laden (oder zumindest das Kurbelsystem) von Cannondale gekauft. Damals unglaublich bahnbrechend und unglaublich teuer. Hatte damals schon Alutretlagerachse, Vielfachverzahlung statt Vierkant, außenliegende Lager und aus 2 Hälften zusammengeklebte Kurbelarme, innen hohl. Shimano und all die anderen kamen mit all dem erst Jahre und Jahrzehnte später. Alu-Achse Gibt es glaube ich sonst überhaupt nicht. Das Gewicht und die Steifigkeit sind immer noch zeitgemäß, bei den Kettenblättern ist man ein wenig eingeschränkt wegen 5 Loch. Das Teil wird ab und zu noch bei Ebay gehandelt. Aber man muss aufpassen, es gab ein paar Serien, die hatten Fabrikationsmängel...
> http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPages/Magic_Motorcycle.html
> Viele Grüße
> Der Kokopelli



Alu/Scandium Achse: Seit über 3 Jahren im Einsatz, hat schon alle Aufbauten meines MK5 gesehen. Es sind noch die ersten Lager drin....einige Kettenblätter später. Wohl das problemloseste Bauteil ever.

Gewicht inkl Lager und KBs 775gr









Die Fotos sind noch von der Erstmontage, da hatte ich noch einige Leichtbauflausen im Kopf, die ich mir mi der Zeit abgewöhnt habe.

Sie sieht zwar nicht mehr ganz so schön aus inzwischen, aber es gibt keinerlei Gründe zu tauschen. Sie wird demnächst auf 2fach umgebaut.

Lg
Qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (14. Dezember 2012)

Oh ja, das "Kokopelli-Bike" ist endlich mal weider ein 301 was mich dazu bewegt hier ein "Prima" zu schreiben!!! 

Von der Kurbel habe ich vor knapp 20 Jahren geträumt, mir sie aber damals nie leisten können.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Kurbel löst bei mir nach wie vor den "Haben-will" Reflex aus - aber sackteuer


----------



## Qia (14. Dezember 2012)

Das hier von "echtorg":





Heute in der Stadt mit Test-Update:





Zum fahren im Wald wars echt zu kalt!


----------



## hardflipper (14. Dezember 2012)

Wie kalt war es denn?


----------



## Qia (14. Dezember 2012)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wie kalt war es denn?



So kalt, dass wir beide nach 10 Minuten draussen herumrollen geflüchtet sind. Gefühlte - 10° und die falschen Klamotten.

Tatsächlich gehabt hats aber -3 ....mir hats gereicht mit der dünnen Jacke.


----------



## hardflipper (14. Dezember 2012)

Geht ja noch... Dachte schon -15° oder so... Die richtigen Klamotten sind aber schon Voraussetzung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (14. Dezember 2012)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Geht ja noch... Dachte schon -15° oder so... Die richtigen Klamotten sind aber schon Voraussetzung.



Wir haben zur Zeit so eine beißende Kälte, wenn der Wind geht, kommt man sich richtig durchgekühlt vor, wie in einer Frostanlage.
Ist in ganz wenigen Tagen von fast Frühlingsartig auf unter Null abgekühlt.

Ich hoffe, dass die Tage demnächst einen netten Testausflug erlauben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Dezember 2012)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Geht ja noch... Dachte schon -15° oder so... Die richtigen Klamotten sind aber schon Voraussetzung.



Dann bin ich aber auch Muschi. Mir friert jeden Morgen bei Minus 9 Grad schon die Lunge ein. 

Da hilft auch die Gore Bike Wear Komplettpalette nicht weiter (gefroren hab ich noch nie).

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## the_Shot (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend, hier mal mein aktueller MK6 Aufbau. Der Rahmen ist gebraucht, der Rest neu






















send from slaughterhouse


----------



## hardflipper (14. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aber auch Muschi. Mir friert jeden Morgen bei Minus 9 Grad schon die Lunge ein.
> 
> Da hilft auch die Gore Bike Wear Komplettpalette nicht weiter (gefroren hab ich noch nie).
> 
> ...



Bis -10° geht´s bei mir noch mit dem Atmen. Drunter wird´s tatsächlich etwas . Zumal ich KEINE Überschuhe und auch keine Winterschuhe besitze.


----------



## Rocky10 (15. Dezember 2012)

@ the shot

schönes Bike, bin gepannt was du mit diesen Bremsscheiben für Erfahrungenn machst.
Ich muuste tauschen gegen Shimano, das immerwährende Geheule habe ich mit allen erdenklichen Tricks nie weggebracht


----------



## Qia (16. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend, hier mal mein aktueller MK6 Aufbau. Der Rahmen ist gebraucht, der Rest neu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schaut gut aus, ist der Rahmen voneiner Lady gekauft? Da war or kurzem einer zu verkaufen. Eben auch mit meinen Tuninghebeln.

Und die Version meiner Hebel auf Deinem Bike ist auch die Gleiche....

Schön cleaner Aufbau.

Den letzten Schliff kannst Du dem Bike mit nem Angleset.-Steuersatz von Cane Creek geben, damit kannst Du den Lenkwinkel mit der 150er Gabel auf 66,5° (es ginge auch drunter, aber das wäre für ne 150er zuviel) bringen, das ist dann absulot up to Date mit den modernen Geometrien und das Tretlager kommt um ca. 3mm runter damit.

Gefällt mir!


----------



## delphine (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

wow, so viele schöne 301er, bin begeistert.
@ der kokopelli
finde Deinen Aufbau optisch bemerkenswert schlicht.
Lefty max gefällt mir sehr, sehr gut 
@ Qia
Angleset würde ich auch gerne ausprobieren.
Welchen benötige ich fürs 301mk7 genau????? ....confused.
Um wieviel Grad ändert sich der Lenkwinkel??
Kann ich auch die Angled Reducer Cups von K9 Industries verbauen???
lg.


----------



## Qia (16. Dezember 2012)

delphine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wow, so viele schöne 301er, bin begeistert.
> @ der kokopelli
> ...



Den AngleSet ZS49 | ZS49 für 1 1/8 Gabel und ZS49 EC49 für Tapered http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset

Ich würde den Angleset nehmen, bei K9 bin ich echt nicht sicher.

Du kannst wählen von 0,5° + & - bis 1,5° + & -

Beim Verbauen der Lagerschalen musst Du halt 100% präzise in Rahmenflucht einpressen. Ansonsten wie bei jedem anderen Steuerlager.

Lg
Qia


----------



## delphine (16. Dezember 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Den AngleSet ZS49 | ZS49 für 1 1/8 Gabel und ZS49 EC49 für Tapered http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset
> 
> Ich würde den Angleset nehmen, bei K9 bin ich echt nicht sicher.
> 
> ...



Qia
vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung und Deinen fachkompetenten
Rat.


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Dezember 2012)

das ist mir jetzt zu hoch? gibts also doch anglesets die bei liteville funken?
würde es sowas für minus 1,5 grad also auch fürs mk8 geben?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saxen-Paule (16. Dezember 2012)

Nein, das geht nur bis mk7, weil die ein anderes Steuerrohr haben.


----------



## the_Shot (16. Dezember 2012)

@ Rocky10 

Die Bremsscheiben hab ich bereits an meinem Spicy im Einsatz und bis dato gabs da keine Probleme.

@ Qia

Danke fürs Lob, der Rahmen stammt vom Poekelz der jetzt ja mit MK10 unterwegens ist. An das Angleset hab ich schon gedacht, aber ich muss mich erstmal an das Radl gewöhnen und drauf einschießen. Wenn das alles flubbt bleit noch reichlich Platz zum tunen ;-)


----------



## G-ZERO FX (16. Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen, ich müsste mal dringend ein 301 mk 10 in der größe m oder l probesitzen. Vll findet sich ja auf diesem Wege jemand aus würzburg (umkreis 75km)oder es kann ein Kontakt hergestellt werden. Gruß Marco


----------



## cubabluete (17. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend, hier mal mein aktueller MK6 Aufbau. Der Rahmen ist gebraucht, der Rest neu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Den Kaminofen find ich lässig. 
Das Bike natürlich auch.


----------



## the_Shot (17. Dezember 2012)

Dankeschön, bei dem Ofen hat sich meine Frau durchgesetzt, beim Radl nicht

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## poekelz (17. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend, hier mal mein aktueller MK6 Aufbau. Der Rahmen ist gebraucht, der Rest neu
> 
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Tolles Bike hast du da mit meinem Ex-Rahmen aufgebaut


----------



## the_Shot (17. Dezember 2012)

Dank Dir Frank

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## nilo888 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

bei mir war heute schon Weihnachten


----------



## p00nage (18. Dezember 2012)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir war heute schon Weihnachten



 Bei mir ist es Morgen endlich so weit, wo hast du Eloxieren lassen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilo888 (18. Dezember 2012)

Hier

http://www.engel-bochum.de/www.suedeloxal.de/index.html

Verdammt!!! Du bekommst noch GPS-Daten von mir


----------



## p00nage (18. Dezember 2012)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Hier
> 
> http://www.engel-bochum.de/www.suedeloxal.de/index.html
> 
> Verdammt!!! Du bekommst noch GPS-Daten von mir



Macht nix, hab ich auch wieder vergessen, wenn dann wird es eh erst was im neuen Semester werden ;-) Evtl können wir ja dann nen LV treffen auch in Regensburg machen ;-) 

Edit: Darf ich fragen was es gekostet hat, also des Eloxieren, gern per PN ;-)


----------



## nilo888 (18. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Macht nix, hab ich auch wieder vergessen, wenn dann wird es eh erst was im neuen Semester werden ;-) Evtl können wir ja dann nen LV treffen auch in Regensburg machen ;-)
> 
> Genau, das machen wir
> 
> Edit: Darf ich fragen was es gekostet hat, also des Eloxieren, gern per PN ;-)


 
Wenn ich die Rechnung bekomme kann ich es dir sagen


----------



## botti (18. Dezember 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> @ Rocky10
> 
> Die Bremsscheiben hab ich bereits an meinem Spicy im Einsatz und bis dato gabs da keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



Hi!
Was für Bremsscheiben sind das? 

LG
Botti


----------



## p00nage (18. Dezember 2012)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> Was für Bremsscheiben sind das?
> 
> LG
> Botti



Müssten Hope sein


----------



## Rocky10 (18. Dezember 2012)

sind Hope, ich hätte noch ein Paar 203mm in blau, ganz günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (18. Dezember 2012)

mach doch bitte mal eine nah Aufnahme. 






nilo888 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei mir war heute schon Weihnachten


----------



## cubabluete (18. Dezember 2012)

Vorallem die Schweißstellen sind interessant.


----------



## the_Shot (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin botti, sind Hope Floating Discs, allerdings Shoti tuned die waren ursprünglich golden. Da mir das nicht so zusagte, hab ich sie einfach enteloxiert und danach mit nevrdull versiegelt

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## nilo888 (19. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Vorallem die Schweißstellen sind interessant.


 
Guten Morgen,

ich mach am Wochenende noch ein paar Fotos...wenn es komplett fertig ist!

Gruß


----------



## dageed (19. Dezember 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> ... Evtl können wir ja dann nen LV treffen auch in Regensburg machen ;-))



Wenn es mit dem LV-Treffen in Regensburg was werden sollte, dann melde ich mich hiermit auch mit an, bin dabei


----------



## nilo888 (19. Dezember 2012)

dageed schrieb:


> Wenn es mit dem LV-Treffen in Regensburg was werden sollte, dann melde ich mich hiermit auch mit an, bin dabei


 
Kein Problem

Je mehr wir sind, um so lustiger wirds


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Dezember 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nur bis mk7, weil die ein anderes Steuerrohr haben.



und der funktioniert auch nicht: ANGLESET ZS44 | ZS56 ?
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset

?


----------



## Kerosin0815 (19. Dezember 2012)

Wie kommt es das alle liteville Räder gleich aussehen..
Kennst du eins kennst du alle.
Wirken irgendwie Uniform.


----------



## Qia (19. Dezember 2012)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das alle liteville Räder gleich aussehen..
> Kennst du eins kennst du alle.
> Wirken irgendwie Uniform.



Nö...es gibt schon ein paar Designhighlights. Schau mal in die Galerie von LV.

Aber Schwarz gilt halt als Zeitlos und die Ausstattungen sind oft die, die sich am ehesten im Dauereinsatz bewährt haben. Entspricht auch der Rahmenphilosophie. Eines für Alles.


----------



## Kombinatschef (19. Dezember 2012)

Der letzte Stand mit Stückliste. Schönheits-OP abgeschlossen und dann noch mal gewogen. 12,1 kg. Bin sehr zufrieden. Wenn ich die Reifen mal auf Tubeless umgestellt habe und nicht gerade mein Old-Stock Lager aufbrauche, komme ich bequem unter die 12 Kilo.

Die Omma ist von 2006. Und es gibt immer was zu tun. Wobei, die Grundidee habe ich nur einmal verändert, als ich von langem Vorbau / schmalen Lenker (CC-Marthon Setup) auf das AM-Setup gegangen bin.
Ansonsten, es wurden Verschleißteile getauscht bzw. Upgrading vorgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (19. Dezember 2012)

ja denkst du das du nur wegen umstieg auf tubeless so viel gewicht sparst? du weißt schon das du für 2,4 NN schon gut 100ml pro reifen reinkippen darfst!? auch wen du nur 70 ml reinmachst wär das nicht die wahnsinnige gewichtsersparniss!

vorteile tubeless sind ja meiner meinung nach weniger (bzw gar keine) reibung zwischen schlauch und mantel ==> rollt leichter
weniger druck möglich da kein snakebite + kleine löcher machts zu!

aber im gewicht seh ich für meinen teil keine vorteile! 

ansonst schöner schlichter aufbau, genau nach meinem geschmack.


----------



## pm.andy (19. Dezember 2012)

Nö,wie Qia schon geschrieben hat muss es oben und unten 49 sein, da das das Innenmaß deines Steuerrohr ist . Oben ZS = Lager im Rahmen, Unten ZS bei 1 1/8 Gabel EC (Extern.Cup) Lager ist auserhalb für Taper.
Nach Weihnachten kann ich evtl mal ein Foto einstellen da ich den Cane Creek auch bei meinem MK7,5 verbauen will

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ZS49-28-6---EC49-40-S-H-I-S--Steuersatz-.html der ist für Tapered

Gruß

pm.andy




rzOne20 schrieb:


> und der funktioniert auch nicht: ANGLESET ZS44 | ZS56 ?
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset
> 
> ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2012)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Wie kommt es das alle liteville Räder gleich aussehen..
> Kennst du eins kennst du alle.
> Wirken irgendwie Uniform.


tja, leider gibt es von LV die Rahmen nur als Elox schwarz und dann eben noch in RAW.
RAW ist eben roh und bedeutet mehr Pflegeaufwand und ist (daher) auch nicht wirklich jedermans Ding.
Farbe gibt es von Liteville direkt auch aber nur gepulvert. Was auf die Waage drückt und Aufpreis kostet. (kann man sinnvoller ausgeben )
Bei tf-Bikes.at bekommt man die Rahmen auch in anderen und oft ziemlich geilen Elox Farben, aber leider auch nur mit saftigem Aufpreis bzw. i.d.R. nur als Komplettaufbau.
Hier und da gibt es auch Leute die ihre Rahmen nachträglich in einer anderen Farbe eloxieren lassen. Über die Kosten schweigen sich die meisten aber auch aus...... 
Und bei der Ausstattung ist die Auswahl eigentlich auch nicht wirklich riesig....
Aftermarket Gabeln sind derzeit i.d.R. auch schwarz oder weiß, Schaltungen silber oder schwarz.
Da bleiben nur div. farbige (Elox) Teile als Farbtupfer.
Dazu kommt dass die aktuellen LV Rahmen hinten alle min 140mm FW haben, was die restlichen dazu passenden Komponenten einschränkt. Es wird keiner ein aktuelles 301 (>Mk8) mit einer 100mm SID und Racing Ralph fahren. 
Die individuelle Feinheiten sind meist versteckt, z.B. bei Bremsen, LRS, Naben, Pedale, Reifen, Sattel.
Bei Vorbau & Lenker greifen die meisten tatsächlich zu den Syntace Teilen. Passt optisch eben auch gut zum schwarzen Rahmen und ist was die Haltbarkeit angeht über alle Zweifel erhaben, trotz oft geringem Gewicht.

Trotzdem sind neue LV meist alle individueller aufgebaut als ein Cube, Specialeis, Ghost, etc. von der Stange/frisch aus dem Laden. 
Fertig ist ein LV nie 
andere aber auch nicht


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> t...
> RAW ist eben roh und bedeutet mehr Pflegeaufwand und ist (daher) auch nicht wirklich jedermans Ding.
> ...



Das mit dem Pflegeaufwand kann ich nicht bestätigen. Keine Lackabschürfungen durch die Leitungen, wenige Male im Jahr mal mit dem Drahtschwamm drüber, wenn überhaupt, das wars.

Nicht jedermans Ding... das schon eher. Roh muss man mögen und ich liebe es.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2012)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pflegeaufwand kann ich nicht bestätigen. Keine Lackabschürfungen durch die Leitungen, wenige Male im Jahr mal mit dem Drahtschwamm drüber, wenn überhaupt, das wars.



kommt natürlich darauf an ob man den used Look von (leicht) angelaufenen Alu mag 
Auch bei Winterfahrer, die um gestreute Straßen nicht herum kommen ist das RAW so eine Sache. Nur Schnee & Eis macht eher nix.
Und für wenig bis gar nicht Putzer wie mich ist es eben so eine Sache



Mountain77 schrieb:


> Nicht jedermans Ding... das schon eher. Roh muss man mögen und ich liebe es.



mir ist das farblos Elox meines Megas lieber 
alle Strukturen des Materials sichtbar, aber kein anlaufen etc.


----------



## biker-wug (19. Dezember 2012)

Genau das anlaufen macht ja den Rahmen erst hübsch!!


----------



## Rocky10 (19. Dezember 2012)

es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen


----------



## Pittus (19. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön 

Pitt


----------



## 101 (19. Dezember 2012)

@Rocky: sehr schick! wow...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (19. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen


Leider geil.


----------



## Qia (20. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen



Fieses Viech, dass!


----------



## nilo888 (20. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen


 

Find ich


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Dezember 2012)

Sehr geil! Gefällt auf ganzer Linie!


----------



## duke209 (20. Dezember 2012)

Falschenhalter hab (Trinken wird überbewertet) und die Decals an der RS entfernen - dann perfekt !!


----------



## Elztalbiker (20. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen



Stimmig bis ins Detail. Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schick! Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## the_Shot (20. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr :thumbup:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## tobone (21. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen



Das schönste 301 hier.
Was sagst du zur wendigkeit beim XL und wie groß bist du?
Kannst du mal eine Teileliste hier reinstellen?


----------



## cubabluete (21. Dezember 2012)

Hier mal meins nach dem heutigen update (die Kotflügel müsst ihr euch wegdenken, sind nur im Winter drauf und derzeit unbedingt nötig):

von 3-fach auf 2-fach mit 32er Race Face Bash
statt 24iger ein 22iger Kettenblatt
Hope pro 2 evo straight pull mit flow ex.


----------



## Qia (22. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hier mal meins nach dem heutigen update (die Kotflügel müsst ihr euch wegdenken, sind nur im Winter drauf und derzeit unbedingt nötig):
> 
> von 3-fach auf 2-fach mit 32er Race Face Bash
> statt 24iger ein 22iger Kettenblatt
> Hope pro 2 evo straight pull mit flow ex.



Abgesehen davon, dass das n geiles Forbewegungsmittel ist....ist das wohl eines der übelsten Fotos von dem Bike, das man machen kann! War die Kamera besoffen?

Normalerweise bin ich hier der schlechteste Fotograf. Willst Du mir etwa in die Quere kommen?


----------



## cubabluete (22. Dezember 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass das n geiles Forbewegungsmittel ist....ist das wohl eines der übelsten Fotos von dem Bike, das man machen kann! War die Kamera besoffen?
> 
> Normalerweise bin ich hier der schlechteste Fotograf. Willst Du mir etwa in die Quere kommen?


 
Foto ist echt schlimm, da sieht man wieder mal wie die Lichtverhältnisse beeinflussen.


----------



## Qia (22. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Foto ist echt schlimm, da sieht man wieder mal wie die Lichtverhältnisse beeinflussen.



Ich hätt mich jetzt auch auf die Lichtverhältnisse raus geredet. Aber nachdem ich hier schon so schräge Fotos veröffentlicht habe, glaubt mir das keiner....


----------



## MarkusL (22. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Foto ist echt schlimm, da sieht man wieder mal wie die Lichtverhältnisse beeinflussen.


 
Dafür ist der Hintergrund umso liebevoller ausgewählt.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Dezember 2012)

Wieso findet ihr das Bild so schlimm? Im Vergleich zu den Schlammfängern ist das Bild sehr schön.


----------



## sugarbiker (22. Dezember 2012)

Liebevolle Weinachtsdeko.....

nein, im Ernst: wir sind ja hier um uns gegenseitig zu helfen; Tips zu geben; auszutauschen......

der crud catcher vorne geht gar nicht (ob LV den Rahmen zurück fordert ??), also entweder Mund zu und durch die Nase atmen bei der Schlammfahrt oder was anderes probieren:
ich habe vorne an der Gabel folgendes Schlammschutz:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Eyes-Neoguard-Schlammschutz-schwarz-weiß.html
gabs auch mal in uni schwarz, reicht vollkommen aus und hält das meiste wirklich effektiv ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (22. Dezember 2012)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Liebevolle Weinachtsdeko.....
> 
> nein, im Ernst: wir sind ja hier um uns gegenseitig zu helfen; Tips zu geben; auszutauschen......
> 
> ...


Bei diesem Bekommen die Gabeldichtungen aber alles ab, ich würd da lieber nen marshguard nehmen.


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder ein Update meines Radels. Schnell aufgenommen vor dem heutigen Ausritt.
Foto dannach kann man im Liteville Transporter Thread sehen.
Zum Dämpfer möchte ich noch nichts finales sagen. Bisher hab ich ihn erst 6 Stunden gefahren. Und bei dem feuchten, tiefen Boden fällt die Beurteilung schwer.
Nur soviel schonmal:
- Gleicher Luftdruck wie beim RP23 für SAG Pin auf Pin ( 175PSI bei 70kg ) und ähnlich gute Ausnutzung des FW. 
- Das ProPedal ist deutlich effektiver als beim RP23. Im Sitzen ein Lock Out, im stehen wird das Wippen um  ~ 2/3 reduziert.
- Eingebaut habe ich ihn wegen der einfacheren Manipulation der Endprogression. Aber um das zu testen brauch ich trocknen Boden auf meinen Refernzstrecken.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Dezember 2012)

Das schaut ja interessant aus. Die 601 Fahrer sind ja nicht so angetan vom DHX.


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich selber bin einer der größten Kritiker des DHX Air. Habe ihn zuerst in einem CD Gemini gehabt und das war er gar greuslig. Der HR ist relativ linear und das passt nicht zu dem Dämpfer. Das 601 hingegen ist wieder recht progressiv - passt auch nicht. Das 301 liegt dazwischen.
Ein DHX Air ist wenig Anpassungsfähig, vorallen Dingen weniger als die vielen Knöpfe sugerien. Wenn die Hinterbau Kine. aber passt, kann er ein guter Dämpfer sein.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Dezember 2012)

> Wenn die Hinterbau Kine. aber passt, kann er ein guter Dämpfer sein.


Mit Sicherheit. Kannst ja mal berichten wie er dir so taugt wenn du die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hast. 
Wieso hast du eigtl den RP23 rausgeschmissen?


----------



## duke209 (23. Dezember 2012)

Mal update meines MK5:
- 60mm Megaforce (warum bloß erst jetzt?!)
- NC17 Sudpin III X-Line
- Demontage der MC-Einheit der RS
- no DT-Swiss Decal
Frage: Doooogshit-brown`en Sattel - jemand Idee?


----------



## uerland (23. Dezember 2012)

Spontaner Wechsel vom MK3 zum MK10 . Die erste Ausfahrt steht leider noch aus. Dem Hans Dampf gebe ich noch eine Chance, danach wird dieser zumindest Vorne wohl wieder dem Muddy Mary weichen.


----------



## cubabluete (23. Dezember 2012)

Ist die Marie wirklich soviel besser?
Wenn ja, in 2.35 oder 2.5?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Dezember 2012)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ist die Marie wirklich soviel besser?
> Wenn ja, in 2.35 oder 2.5?


Bei dem jetzigem Wetter ,sind das Welten zum Hans D.
Aber für beide 2,35-2,5 brauchst Du was in in Beinen,ist kein Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

fahr Baron und lass die Müden Marys im warmen Keller.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> fahr Baron und lass die Müden Marys im warmen Keller.



maxxis minion dhf in supertacky kann mM auch mit baron mithalten...falls das wen interessiert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

supertacky unter 5 Grad?
Nein danke.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> supertacky unter 5 Grad?
> Nein danke.


Mußte auch schon schmunzeln


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mußte auch schon schmunzeln



dann gehörst du sicher zu denen die fahren, und nicht nur schreiben


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Dezember 2012)

ihr die ihr nur biken seid und nix schreibt 
klärt mich auf, was passiert bei <5 grad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ihr die ihr nur biken seid und nix schreibt
> klärt mich auf, was passiert bei <5 grad?



Der Rollwiderstand steig nochmal an.

G.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

der Schlappen wird bretthart und verliert Gripp.
Außerdem fahren sich die Profilstollen dann eher platt als dass du sie abfährtst.
Das ist bei Schwalbe und Maxxis gleich.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Dezember 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ihr die ihr nur biken seid und nix schreibt
> klärt mich auf, was passiert bei <5 grad?


Er wird knüppelhart,manchmal auch nicht schlecht


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Rollwiderstand steig nochmal an.
> 
> G.



Der Rollwiderstand war das letzte was ich heute spüren konnte.
Knietiefer Modder.....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Verliert aber auch net mehr Grip wie andere Reifen mit weicher Gummimischung.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Rollwiderstand war das letzte was ich heute spüren konnte.
> Knietiefer Modder.....



Das ist wohl dann nicht reifenabhängig 

G.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist wohl dann nicht reifenabhängig
> 
> G.



nein


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Dezember 2012)

viel gelabert, also zeig ich meins mal her:













berechtigung fürs herzeigen weil neu:
- spank spike pedale ... man bin ich damit glücklich, der grip ist echt super. beim überschlag heute blieb das rad dran wie bei clickies 
- alter schlauch bei federgabel als spritzschutz
- mit ohne decals auf gabel und felgen
- fox dämpfer mit push tuning! leider ist der decal ansatz so blöd das ich den demontieren müßte zum cleanen ... bzw soll ich den aufkleber vom dämpfer überhaupt runter machen?
- baron 2,5" vorne
- die schwarze kurbel hab ich eh schon mal hergezeigt!


wie bekomm ich den den weißen xt und liteville schriftzug weg?

frohe weihnacht, günther


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Dezember 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> viel gelabert, also zeig ich meins mal her:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schönes Rädchen 
Die Schriftzüge bekommst Du nicht weg,hab ich mir auch gedanken drüber gemacht.
Bei Dämpfer gebe ich Dir recht,das rote passt nicht so zum Bike,hab bei mir auch alles in schwarz so weit wie es ging. Hier mal meins.




Gruß


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2012)

die roten Rahmen-Decals kannst du einfach vorsichtig abziehen, die sind mit doppelseitiger Klebefolie draufgeklebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mozart-only (25. Dezember 2012)

Wer eins braucht hier mal zum gustieren


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/91172-liteville-301-mk9-gr-m


----------



## Rocky10 (25. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht, ich habe den Weihnachtsmann überfallen



Die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Spielzeug sind gemacht, ein kleines Fazit und einen Vergleich zu meinem MK 2:
Alle Erfahrungen wurden im absoluten Matsch und Moder gemacht, alles was zurzeit abseits von Asphalt ist, ersäuft im Wasser, macht aber Spass Ich konnte bei diesen Bedingungen nicht bolzen, ist mangels Traktion einfach nicht drin

160mm hinten funktioniert unauffällig, einfach so wie es sein soll. Ich fahre minimal härter, also etwas über Pin auf Pin, so passt es für mich sehr gut, ich habe den Federweg bisher gut ausgenutzt.
Breite Felgen sind ein Hit, ich habe alles probiert, bis hinuter auf 1.1 bar, der Gripp wird extrem..im Gelände eine Bombe, auf befestigter Strasse hat alles seine Grenzen, ich denke ich werde mich um 1.5 bar wieder finden.
Ich bin 1.82 Gross, mit langen Beinen...XL mit 60er Vorbau passt perfekt, auch mit der langen Gabel sehr gut fahrbar (als ich das Bike das erste mal vor mir hatte sind in mir Zweifel hochgekommen..)

Gewicht des Bikes ca. 14 kg, alleine der Schlappen vorne ist halt alles andere als leicht, die Traktion ist gut, die nächste Bereifung wird aber wieder Conti sein, rollt einfach noch besser und bietet mehr Gripp im Moder. Hans Dampf 2.35 ist OK, aber nicht überragend, Muddy Marry 2.5 nur tiefer als 1.5 bar so, wie ich es von Conti kenne.
Ich bin und bleibe ein Fan von 2.4 X-King Protektion, hinten, der kann beinahe alles.

2 fach funktioniert gut, mit SLX Umwerfer und XO hinten...würde ich wieder so machen. 

Die Avid Code mit 2 x 203mm hatte ich schon, ist einfach nur perfekt, alles andere ist in meinen Augen nicht bike-gerecht

Die 170er Lyrik Coil ist was ganz geiles, von Anfang an tolles Ansprechverhalten, fahre mit ca. 25% Sag mit der roten Feder, ich denke das passt gut, Federwegsausnutztung bisher bei ca. 80% ohne zu ballern.

Die Gesammtsteifigkeit des ganzen Bikes kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, der Untergrund gibt einfach zuwenig Feedback.

Das Rad lässt sich wunderbar pedalieren, ich will damit wieder auf die grosse Tour, d.h. auch mal 1500hm am Stück bergauf, ich denke das lässt sich gut machen, braucht jetzt halt etwas mehr Bumms in den Oberschenkeln

Wehrmutstropfen:
X9 Trigger....zuwenig knackig, langer Leerweg...eine Enttäuschung im Vergleich zu meiner alten XO. Die Schalthebel sind bereits auf der "Abschussliste".

Was gibt es noch zu erzählen............ich bin happy


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2012)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Spielzeug sind gemacht, ein kleines Fazit und einen Vergleich zu meinem MK 2:
> Alle Erfahrungen wurden im absoluten Matsch und Moder gemacht, alles was zurzeit abseits von Asphalt ist, ersäuft im Wasser, macht aber Spass Ich konnte bei diesen Bedingungen nicht bolzen, ist mangels Traktion einfach nicht drin
> 
> 160mm hinten funktioniert unauffällig, einfach so wie es sein soll. Ich fahre minimal härter, also etwas über Pin auf Pin, so passt es für mich sehr gut, ich habe den Federweg bisher gut ausgenutzt.
> ...



Schöner Bericht 

So langsam bin ich weichgekocht und werde wohl doch mal von Schwalbe auf Conti umsteigen....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich weichgekocht und werde wohl doch mal von Schwalbe auf Conti umsteigen....


ich bin gerade zurück auf Schwalbe bzw Maxxis 
der Baron (2.3 BC) ist zwar klasse, nervte aber zu Anfang mit Tubelessuntauglichkeit (wurde durch Minion DHF 2,5 ersetzt)
einen neuen den MK II (2.25) hat es mir bei einem kleinen Hüpfer völlig verzogen da tubeless auch nur 1,7 bar anstatt der empfohlenen 3 bar drinnen waren..... (3 bar !!  was hat Conti da geritten? den MKII hat jetzt wieder ein FA 2.25 ersetzt der völlig unauffällig ist)
Die BC Gummimischung ist klasse, aber solange Conti die Reifen nicht tubeless ready (nicht UST !) anbietet sind sie bei mir raus.

insgesamt konnte ich in meinem Terrain auch keine nenneswerten Vorteile der Contis rausfahren.
Da spielen einfach zu viele persönliche Vorlieben eine Rolle.


----------



## Goddi8 (25. Dezember 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die BC Gummimischung ist klasse, aber solange Conti die Reifen nicht tubeless ready (nicht UST !) anbietet sind sie bei mir raus.


Die Protection Variante des MKII ist aber Tubeless Ready


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich bin gerade zurück auf Schwalbe bzw Maxxis
> der Baron (2.3 BC) ist zwar klasse, nervte aber zu Anfang mit Tubelessuntauglichkeit (wurde durch Minion DHF 2,5 ersetzt)
> einen neuen den MK II (2.25) hat es mir bei einem kleinen Hüpfer völlig verzogen da tubeless auch nur 1,7 bar anstatt der empfohlenen 3 bar drinnen waren..... (3 bar !!  was hat Conti da geritten? den MKII hat jetzt wieder ein FA 2.25 ersetzt der völlig unauffällig ist)
> Die BC Gummimischung ist klasse, aber solange Conti die Reifen nicht tubeless ready (nicht UST !) anbietet sind sie bei mir raus.
> ...



Wenn ich hier so mitlese, dann ist der wesentliche Vorteil von BCC wohl der Grip bei kalten Witterungsbedingungen. 

Tubeless-Fähigkeit steht bei mir ganz oben im Anforderungskatalog. Und Schwalbe hat mich noch nie enttäuscht. 
Bis zum Frühjahr habe ich noch Zeit mit der Entscheidung. Die aktuellen Schwalbe-Reifen sind noch relativ neu. Dann wird's entweder Hans Dampf SuperGravity (Vert-/Trailstar) od. Baron/RQ für 601. Hoffentlich gibt's bis dahin Erfahrungen mit der angeblichen TL-Tauglichkeit der neuen Protection-Variante. Sind aber noch nicht mal lieferbar.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2012)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Die Protection Variante des MKII ist aber Tubeless Ready


der MkII Protection war zumindest schneller dicht als der in diesem Punkt [email protected]#µking Baron.
Aber  die tl ready Schwalbe und auch die Maxxis (die ich bisher hatte) sind  in dem Punkt immer noch unkomplizierter. Die musste ich jeweils nur  aufziehen, Milch rein und fertig. Der MK II verlangte nach etwas mehr  Zuwendung, der Baron war dagegen ein Drecksack 





HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so mitlese, dann ist der wesentliche Vorteil von BCC wohl der Grip bei kalten Witterungsbedingungen.


IMHO hat zumindest bei Nässe der Baron vorne einen etwas größeren Grenzbereich als der FA (2.4 trailstar), hinten geben sie sich IMHO nichts
Aber der Minion DHF ist bisher nicht schlechter, allerdings ~150g schwerer




HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Tubeless-Fähigkeit steht bei mir ganz oben im Anforderungskatalog. Und Schwalbe hat mich noch nie enttäuscht.


dito



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Hoffentlich gibt's bis dahin Erfahrungen mit der angeblichen TL-Tauglichkeit der neuen Protection-Variante. Sind aber noch nicht mal lieferbar.


Conti ist bei mir erst einmal wieder unten durch. Wegen deren Reifen musste ich öfters pumpen & zu Fuß gehen als mir lieb ist.
Der Baron war zwar, als er nach >400km endlich dicht war, nicht schlecht. Aber der Ärger bis er dicht war schreckt mich jetzt ab.


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> IMHO hat zumindest bei Nässe der Baron vorne einen etwas größeren Grenzbereich als der FA (2.4 trailstar), hinten geben sie sich IMHO nichts
> Aber der Minion DHF ist bisher nicht schlechter, allerdings ~150g schwerer



Bin eigentlich mit dem FA Front auch immer zufrieden gewesen. Erst vorgestern hat er sich im komplett aufgeweichten Gelände exzellent geschlagen. 
Insbesondere der 35er Syntace-LRS und ein Luftdruck von 1,2 bar hat nochmals richtig Potential gehoben.  
Vielleicht müsste ich bei den aktuellen Verhältnissen für deutlich mehr Grip  wirklich konsequent sein und mir einen Satz Dirty Dan parat legen  Du bestätigst mich eigentlich, wenn Du dem Baron nur Nuancen zugestehst. 



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Conti ist bei mir erst einmal wieder unten durch. Wegen deren Reifen musste ich öfters pumpen & zu Fuß gehen als mir lieb ist.
> Der Baron war zwar, als er nach >400km endlich dicht war, nicht schlecht. Aber der Ärger bis er dicht war schreckt mich jetzt ab.



Ich lass wohl doch die Finger davon. Hatte letztes Jahr einen älteren Muddy Mary (noch nicht TL ready) auf der Flow mit einer CO2-Patrone auf Anhieb dicht bekommen. Der gleiche Reifen auf der 35er Syntace: keine Chance. Der Grat ist wohl sehr schmal. Hatte ihn schon komplett auf der Felgenschulter, aber die Milch ist auf beiden Seiten umlaufend ausgetreten. FA Rear fünf Minuten später drauf, Milch rein, Kompressor zwei Sekunden an. Fertig. TL Ready eben


----------



## Lhafty (26. Dezember 2012)

duke209 schrieb:


> Frage: Doooogshit-brown`en Sattel - jemand Idee?


 
Sowas hier? Ist ein Charge Spoon. Leider nur das Bild hier im Hintergrund am SX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (26. Dezember 2012)

kannst auf Website von Charge frei gestalten


----------



## duke209 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja genau, passend zu den Griffen. Eben im Laden an einem neuen Enduro Spezi auch einen gesehn, aber ohne Aufschrift.

Danke für Hinweis.


----------



## Gosch (27. Dezember 2012)

Selle Italia flite bezogen von http://superbeau.de


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Dezember 2012)

Das Rad ist keine 4 Wochen aufgebaut, schon habe ich die ersten Tuningmaßnahmen durchgeführt.

Als erstes habe ich die Kassette getauscht. Beim Bestellen der 11-34 war ich wohl völlig verpeilt und bei der ersten Tour habe ich gleich gemerkt das ich die großen Pizzableche gar nicht brauche. Jetzt habe ich eine Rennradkassette mit 11-28, die passt schon viel besser.






Wegen dem kleinen Hinterrad brauche ich auch das 44 Kettenblatt vorne, obwohl das gegen die vorherschende Mode ist.

Als zweites habe ich es gewagt und gebohrt und eine Reverb Stealth montiert






Aber jetzt bin ich auch vorerst fertig mit der Kiste


----------



## biker-wug (27. Dezember 2012)

Hast du mit dem kleinen Hinterrad und 44er Kettenblatt keine Probleme, dass du mit den Kettenblättern an STufen hängen bleibst??


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Dezember 2012)

aber nicht das du es vor lauter tuning-eifer noch in die abkantpresse steckst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (27. Dezember 2012)

und wie läuft die karre??


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem was ich hier so fahre ist mir das mit dem Aufsetzen noch nicht aufgefallen, aber ich mache auch kein extremes Vertriding, sondern ganz altmodisch schöne Touren mit gepflegten Singletrailseinlagen.


----------



## Qia (27. Dezember 2012)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei dem was ich hier so fahre ist mir das mit dem Aufsetzen noch nicht aufgefallen, aber ich mache auch kein extremes Vertriding, sondern ganz altmodisch schöne Touren mit gepflegten Singletrailseinlagen.



O.K. damit hat sich die Frage nach dem gemässigten Federweg vorn auch erledigt...

Dennoch tät Dir vermutlich ein 10er Ritzel einen Gefallen...hm?

Edith sagt: Wenn ich mir die ganzen 650b Gespräche durchlese...dann dürftest Du ja keinen Meter gesund über nen Waldweg kommen, mit den 24"ern


----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2012)

Mein Sohn ist 120cm fährt 20". Sickgirl ist scheinbar auch nicht riesig und fährt 26"/24" Mix. Meine Frau ist 170cm fährt 26". Der Großteil meiner Freunde ist so ca. 175-185cm und fährt auch 26".
Es gibt Menschen die sind 190cm und größer die fahren halt 650b oder 29" (bei gleichem Einsatzgebiet).
So einfach. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. @Sickgirl  - schickes Rad - wegen dem Oberrohr erinnert es mich an die alten Cannondale Killer V bikes.

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## Wobbi (27. Dezember 2012)

das große kettenblatt in verbindung mit dem 24ziger hr wird dir, bei technischen passagen, irgendwann auf die nerven gehen!^^

dann noch das leitungsgewirr ordnen und schick ist das rad!


----------



## Kompostman (27. Dezember 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Sickgirl  - schickes Rad - wegen dem Oberrohr erinnert es mich an die alten Cannondale Killer V bikes.



 Oh ja, da ist was dran. Mir gefällt es!


----------



## karlson (28. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem meine AVID Code 5 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet hat musste jetzt
was anderes her. 
Hier mein aktueller MK10 Aufbau mit der neuen Hope Stealth tech V4 evo


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Dezember 2012)

Geht mich ja nix an, aber is der Hebel nich ein bisschen weit aussen? Oder bremst Du mit dem Ringfinger?

Gruß


----------



## karlson (28. Dezember 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Geht mich ja nix an, aber is der Hebel nich ein bisschen weit aussen? Oder bremst Du mit dem Ringfinger?
> 
> Gruß



Ja, du hast recht. Ich muss noch mit der 
Hebelstellung experimentieren. Es passt auch so nicht optimal mit den XT Triggern.


----------



## p00nage (28. Dezember 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Ich muss noch mit der
> Hebelstellung experimentieren. Es passt auch so nicht optimal mit den XT Triggern.



ich würde die Hebel ganz nach innen montieren, sind ja schon lang ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacepilot (28. Dezember 2012)

Noch den Bremsleitungssalat beheben, dann ist Ruhe...


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2012)

schick. Nur die Sattelstellung sieht nach aua aus.


----------



## pacepilot (28. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt's doch die Hebelklemmen von Hope, die gleichzeitig die XT-trigger aufnehmen - ala matchmaker...


----------



## pacepilot (28. Dezember 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Ich muss noch mit der
> Hebelstellung experimentieren. Es passt auch so nicht optimal mit den XT Triggern.



                          Da gibt's doch die Hebelklemmen von Hope, die gleichzeitig die XT-trigger aufnehmen - ala matchmaker...


----------



## Qia (28. Dezember 2012)

pacepilot schrieb:


> Noch den Bremsleitungssalat beheben, dann ist Ruhe...


----------



## karlson (29. Dezember 2012)

pacepilot schrieb:


> Da gibt's doch die Hebelklemmen von Hope, die gleichzeitig die XT-trigger aufnehmen - ala matchmaker...



Danke für den Tip !!


----------



## karlson (29. Dezember 2012)

pacepilot schrieb:


> Noch den Bremsleitungssalat beheben, dann ist Ruhe...



Apropos Bremsleitungssalat. Ich habe die Leitungen so lang um im Falle eines Sturzes und Lenkerumschlag keine Schäden an Schalt- und Bremsanlage zu riskieren. Wie haltet ihr das ?


----------



## hotroder (29. Dezember 2012)

karlson schrieb:


> Ja, du hast recht. Ich muss noch mit der
> Hebelstellung experimentieren. Es passt auch so nicht optimal mit den XT Triggern.



Hope schlägt auch vor die Bremshebel innen zu montieren ... nicht wie gewöhnlich aussen ... dann passt die Sache !!!


----------



## Tobi555 (29. Dezember 2012)

Radl hatte die Tage Buzeltag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hat einen ordentlichen Weihnachtsputz bekommen ... hier mal aktuelle Bilder vom langweiligen Schwarz-Weiß-Aufbau (hat sich in einem Jahr doch einiges verändert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (29. Dezember 2012)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Radl hatte die Tage Buzeltag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde die Lefty am LV einfach nur VERSCHÄRFT!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mir nich helfen, ich find sie einfach nur mega hässlich. Ich hab auch noch kein Bike gesehen, das mir mit Lefty gefallen hat. Ich finde da wird das Gesamtbild total zerstört. Aber gsd sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden


----------



## beetle (29. Dezember 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nich helfen, ich find sie einfach nur mega hässlich. Ich hab auch noch kein Bike gesehen, das mir mit Lefty gefallen hat. Ich finde da wird das Gesamtbild total zerstört. Aber gsd sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden



Geht mir genauso. Soll aber gut sein. Form follows function.


----------



## Tobi555 (29. Dezember 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nich helfen, ich find sie einfach nur mega hässlich. Ich hab auch noch kein Bike gesehen, das mir mit Lefty gefallen hat. Ich finde da wird das Gesamtbild total zerstört. Aber gsd sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden


 
Das ging mir damals und teilweise auch jetzt genau so. Überzeugt hatte mich eine Probefahrt, so dass beim Vorgängerbike als auch beim aktuellen sofort klar wurde "eine Lefty muss rein". Funktion ist einfach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... und vom Aussehen versuche ich halt das beste drauß zu machen.


----------



## nilo888 (29. Dezember 2012)

So...ich wieder






[/IMG]


----------



## nilo888 (29. Dezember 2012)

Sorry....

wie funktioniert es eigentlich mit den große Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds wunderschön, vor allem mit Lefty.

Nur die Sattelwahl bereitet mir schon fast seelische Schmerzen und ohne Verstellstütze hat ergibt für mich ein Rad das soviel kann irgendwie keinen Sinn. Aber das ist sicher deutlich fahrstilabhängig.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pittus (29. Dezember 2012)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Sorry....
> 
> wie funktioniert es eigentlich mit den große Fotos







In deinem Album Bild aussuchen, auf das _*rot Umrandete*_ drücken und das neue kleine Fenster erscheint.  Größe aussuchen und dann die mit _*roten Pfeil*_ mankierte Zeile kopieren und in deinen Text einfügen.

Pitt


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. Dezember 2012)

@nilo888

Mal was anderes...Gefällt mir.

Ist auf dem Foto schwer zu erkennen, aber ist die Leitung der Reverb im ausgefahrenen Zustand
nicht schon ziemlich in Reifennähe??


----------



## nilo888 (29. Dezember 2012)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @_nilo888_
> 
> Mal was anderes...Gefällt mir.
> 
> ...


Danke,

die Leitung werde bzw. muss ich noch kürzen,

das Foto hab ich nur auf die schnelle gemacht.


----------



## nilo888 (29. Dezember 2012)




----------



## cubabluete (29. Dezember 2012)

So sehen wir auch was 
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut! Sehr stimmiger Aufbau.


----------



## nilo888 (29. Dezember 2012)

@cubabluete

Super....


----------



## cubabluete (29. Dezember 2012)

Das bike verdient eine Detailansicht.


----------



## nilo888 (29. Dezember 2012)

Die Leitung von der Reverb wird noch gekürzt, die Aufkleber von
den Felgen kommen noch runter.

...ich denke dann passt es


----------



## mw01 (29. Dezember 2012)

nilo888 schrieb:


> ....die Aufkleber von
> den Felgen kommen noch runter.
> 
> ...ich denke dann passt es



Absolut! Sehr schönes Bike, stimmiger Aufbau! 
G'fällt mir richtig gut! 

Hast du eventuell die Teileliste und das Gesamtgewicht zur Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schön!


----------



## biker-wug (29. Dezember 2012)

Geile Farbe, da gefällt mir sogar die weisse Gabel.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Dezember 2012)

*mal auf hohem Niveau maulen*
mir ist es mit dem LRS und der Gabel einfach zu viel weiß und min die Wippe hätte ich in einer anderen Farbe genommen, vorzugsweise einfach schwarz gelassen.
Von den Schweißnähten bzw dem Farbunterschied zum Rohr würde mich mal ein Bild in guter Qualität und gescheitem Licht interessieren.


----------



## wolle76 (30. Dezember 2012)

@Tobi555: Schicker Aufbau!

Welcher Flaschenhalter ist das?? Ein Bontrager...? Welches Modell genau? So in die Richtung hab ich´s auch vor. Schwarzer Rahmen mit ein paar weißen Flecken ;-)
Evtl. Sattel, Vorbau und Flaschenhalter in weiß. Der würde gut passen.


----------



## nilo888 (30. Dezember 2012)

mw01 schrieb:


> Absolut! Sehr schönes Bike, stimmiger Aufbau!
> G'fällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> Hast du eventuell die Teileliste und das Gesamtgewicht zur Hand?


 
Danke!!!

Gewicht liegt bei ca. 13,7kg...Teileliste folgt noch


----------



## p00nage (30. Dezember 2012)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> 
> Gewicht liegt bei ca. 13,7kg...Teileliste folgt noch



hört sich gut an, ich hab zwar grad keine richtige Waage zur Hand, aber denk missbrauch ma meine Körperwaage ( wird halt leider ungenau)


----------



## Chris13 (30. Dezember 2012)

Die letzten Änderungen am Aufbau

- FOX 34 FLOAT 160 CTD
- W35 Laufradsatz (im Moment mit Baron 2.3 und RQ 2.2)


----------



## Tobi555 (30. Dezember 2012)

wolle76 schrieb:


> @_Tobi555_: Schicker Aufbau!
> 
> Welcher Flaschenhalter ist das?? Ein Bontrager...? Welches Modell genau? So in die Richtung hab ich´s auch vor. Schwarzer Rahmen mit ein paar weißen Flecken ;-)
> Evtl. Sattel, Vorbau und Flaschenhalter in weiß. Der würde gut passen.


 
Danke!
Jupp ... Flaschenhalter ist ein Bontrager. Modell müsste RXL sein ... hab den damals günstig in der Bucht geschossen.


----------



## icube (30. Dezember 2012)

@ chris13: starker Aufbau  was wiegt das Teil?
kannst du was zur Performance der Fox sagen?

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YOCANEBETOS (30. Dezember 2012)

So, endlich (fast) fertig. Habe gestern trotz Matsch die Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen 301 Mk10 gemacht... Das Bild ist allerdings von vor der Fahrt.
Warte noch auf einen breiteren Lenker und die RS Stealth. Bis dahin habe ich mich dann wohl auch für die Lenkerhöhe entschieden und kann den Spacerturm abbauen.




Weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Dezember 2012)

welche felgen sind den das?


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, Felgen sind Velocity P35 (bzw. heissen die jetzt wohl Blunt).


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Dezember 2012)

wo kann ich die aktuell kaufen? find die nirgends....


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (30. Dezember 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wo kann ich die aktuell kaufen? find die nirgends....


 
habe die in USA gekauft bei: www.acebmx.com 
Ein Kollege arbeitet drüben und hat die mitgebracht - ich glaube aber,
dass ACEBMX auch nach Deutschland schickt...


----------



## bernd e (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier mein Weihnachtsupdate von meinem Oldtimer MK5 (Qia-Hebel tuned):




und noch von der anderen Seite:




Bitte keine Beschimpfungen wegen meinem Gabelschprizschutznachbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch ein Bild eines schwarzen 301 mit silbener Wippe?
Am besten ein Mk10 ;-)

Danke & Gruß 
Jan


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (30. Dezember 2012)

Fällt euch gar nichts auf?

Hier noch mal ein anders Bild...


----------



## Qia (30. Dezember 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Hier mein Weihnachtsupdate von meinem Oldtimer MK5 (Qia-Hebel tuned):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finds NICE! Und er Gabelspritzschutz macht Sinn....daher lästere ich nicht drüber. 

Vor allem find ichs schön, dass fast alle Hebeluser ihre Bikes auch noch so lange fahren. Das war auch der Zweck des Tunings!


----------



## Qia (30. Dezember 2012)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> Fällt euch gar nichts auf?
> 
> Hier noch mal ein anders Bild...



Was soll auffallen? Endlich hat mal einer den Mut ein schwarzes LV aufzubauen???  

Whats New?


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (30. Dezember 2012)

Qia schrieb:


> Was soll auffallen? Endlich hat mal einer den Mut ein schwarzes LV aufzubauen???
> 
> Whats New?


 
Na, ich warte noch ein bisschen bevor ichs verrate. Vielleicht kommt ja noch einer drauf...


----------



## Saxen-Paule (30. Dezember 2012)

Radgröße nach Liteville Tabelle? Vorne 650b hinten 26 Zoll?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Dezember 2012)

650b Vorderrad? Oder was meinst?


----------



## michi3 (30. Dezember 2012)

du hattest vorne kein passendes 26 Zoll Laufrad und hast dann das übrig gebliebene 29er vom alten Rad eingebaut.


----------



## pacepilot (30. Dezember 2012)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> Na, ich warte noch ein bisschen bevor ichs verrate. Vielleicht kommt ja noch einer drauf...



Vorne 29er...!?


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2012)

Aber ein 29" / 26" Mix?? Sind doch Specialized Reifen oder? 650b machen die doch nicht.
Sieht aber schon nach größerem VR aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YOCANEBETOS (30. Dezember 2012)

michi3 schrieb:


> du hattest vorne kein passendes 26 Zoll Laufrad und hast dann das übrig gebliebene 29er vom alten Rad eingebaut.


 
Na ja, ganz so wars nicht (ist alles neu) - aber richtig, ich habe vorne win 29er und hinten ein 26" Rad.
Hatte das in Frühjahr mal bei Syntace probegefahren und war total begeistert (obwohl ich leider nur ne kleine Runde fahren konnte).
Jetzt probier ich das mal aus. Speziell auf Wurzelteppichen und so was bügelt das super drüber...


----------



## biker-wug (30. Dezember 2012)

@Bernd: Hübscher Oldtimer!!


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2012)

Ist aber schon krass, dass der 29" 26" Mix auf dem Foto so wenig Unterschied vermittelt. In der Realität liegen da schon Welten zwischen.
Berichte mal wie es Dir gefällt.


auf in ein weiteres farbenfrohes Jahr in der 301 Galerie :


----------



## Chris13 (30. Dezember 2012)

icube schrieb:


> @ chris13: starker Aufbau  was wiegt das Teil?
> kannst du was zur Performance der Fox sagen?
> 
> Gruß icube



Danke - bin jetzt ziemlich am Optimum aus meiner Sicht. 

Warte noch auf die XX1.

Schreibe nachher mal einen ersten Testeindruck von FOX 34 im Gabel Thread. 

Bin aber bisher sehr zufrieden. 

Hatte vorher eine BOS Deville 170 drin. Damit war mir der Lenkwinkel etwas zu flach. Hatte dann übergangsweise (bis die Fox da war) eine 150 Revelation RCT 3 drin. Die war eigentlich auch echt gut (obwohl ich mit den 150 skeptisch war). Finde die nur etwas so dünn im 301.

Die FOX 34 macht echt einen sehr guten Eindruck. Das CTD funktioniert in der FLOAT aus meiner Sicht auch deutlich besser als in der TALAS. 

Ich bin die 34 TALAS mal in einem Testbike gefahren und da war ich ziemlcih enttäuscht.

Aber die FLOAT ist ein feines Teil.


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2012)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Ich bin die 34 TALAS mal in einem Testbike gefahren und da war ich ziemlcih enttäuscht.



Das Stimmt die 34er Talas ist so Zäh wie Alte 160er 36er...

Ich habs mal testweise probiert von meiner 180er 36 Talas zurück.. aber das ging gar net


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Dezember 2012)

zerlegen und mit Motoröl schmieren, die gleiche Prozedur wie bei RockShox.
Kashima braucht rd 3.000km Einfahrzeit, eher mehr.


----------



## Chris13 (30. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zerlegen und mit Motoröl schmieren, die gleiche Prozedur wie bei RockShox.
> Kashima braucht rd 3.000km Einfahrzeit, eher mehr.



Ich denke aber, es liegt eher an der TALAS Funktion.

Meine FLOAT läuft vom ersten Meter an butterweich. Völlig anders als die 34 TALAS die ich in einem Textbike gefahren bin.

In der "D" Einstellung durchaus bergab auf dem Niveau wie die BOS Deville. Allerdings ist es im Moment extrem nass und schlammig bei uns im Wald. Bin mal auf den Abfahrten gespannt, wenn auch wieder was mehr Speed drin ist.

Das "Abtauchen an Stufen" - hatte meine alte 32 Fox extrem - ist auch kaum noch zu spüren. In der Trail Einstellung konnte ich gar nicht bemerken.


----------



## lexle (30. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> zerlegen und mit Motoröl schmieren, die gleiche Prozedur wie bei RockShox.
> Kashima braucht rd 3.000km Einfahrzeit, eher mehr.



Quark.. 

Sorry Rocky.. Kashima braucht keine 3000 km Einfahrzeit, meine 36 180 funzen ja auch supi seit der ersten Minute.. (bereits ingesamt meine Dritte  und eine 36 160 mit Kashima gehabt, von daher traue ich mir das zu die 34 160 Talas dagegen bewerten zu können) 

Die 34 Talas ist wieder so Überdämpft und Ranzig wie die alten 36er früher..

Ab dem 1 Jahrgang vor Kashima lief auch die 36 160er Talas gut.. die bläuliche davor konnteste knicken, egal mit was, auch mit Motoröl tat sich da nix ...

Da ist der Kollege weiter oben auch nicht der Einzige der das festgestellt hat, dass die Float besser läuft..


----------



## Wobbi (30. Dezember 2012)

mich interessiert das genaue gewicht der 34ziger float!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Dezember 2012)

@lexle:

Ich habe meine 180er VAN Kashima dieses Jahr rd. 5.000km geschrubbt.
Dabei immer mit einer 160er VAN mit rd. 30.000km an den Standrohren verglichen.

Out of Box war die Kashima fast gleich der ohne.
Nach rd. 3.000km hat die Kashima sie deutlich überholt.

Ich denke, je mehr Dichtungen die Gabel hat, desto deutlicher wird der Effekt.

Man merk das aber nicht auf dem Parkplatz sondern bei schnellen Schlagfolgen am Trail (z. B. Bremswellen).


----------



## lexle (31. Dezember 2012)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @lexle:
> 
> Ich habe meine 180er VAN Kashima dieses Jahr rd. 5.000km geschrubbt.
> Dabei immer mit einer 160er VAN mit rd. 30.000km an den Standrohren verglichen.
> ...



Du vergleichst hier Van mit Van, ob da Kashima nochmal nen Tacken besser wird, wer weiß, vielleicht sind auch die Buchsen nach 30.000 nimmer so toll..

Es geht hier um die 34 Talas versus Floa und die 34 Talas ist einfach wieder sehr störrisch was mein Meinung nach eher was Dämpfung als mit Kashima zu tun hat. Ich hatte 36 wie gesagt die letze 36er Talas vor Kashima auch, die lief schon sehr Fluffig im begleich zu den Versionen davor die sehr Zäh oder sagen wir besser gar nicht liefen...

Und eher so war auch wieder die 34 Talas ...


----------



## struppie2005 (2. Januar 2013)

Als Änderung kommt noch eine Brake Force One ans Bike. Bin nur am überlegen welche Farbe die Leitung haben soll mit Farbigem Öl oder auch nicht. Bremssattel wird auf jeden fall Rot, Leitungen gibt es in Schwarz/Durchsichtig/ phosphoreszierendern Leitung die für mich aber nicht in frage kommt. Öl wenn farbig dann Rot/Schwarz/Klar !? habt ihr Vorschläge? bin da noch sehr unentschlossen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2013)

Ölfarbe!???
Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ?
Nimm ne schwarze Leitung und gut ist
Und auch bei farbigen Eloxteilen verschiedener Hersteller kann man schnell angehen
Und warum überhaupt diese blingbling Bremse ?


----------



## struppie2005 (2. Januar 2013)

Weil ich diese Bremse bei einer Verlosung Gewonnen habe und keinen Cent dafür Bezahle....


----------



## Lhafty (2. Januar 2013)

Nimm alles komplett schwarz, Leitungen, Sättel, alles. Verkauft sich so am besten. Mehr gibt's zu dem Ding nicht zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## struppie2005 (2. Januar 2013)

In schwarz sicher nicht bin froh das Farbe an das Schwarze Bike kommt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

Verunstallte doch dein echt schönes 301 net mit der Bremse 
Verkauf das Ding hol dir dafür eine LEV und mach dazu noch ein schönes WoEnd in den Bergen

G.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Verunstallte doch dein echt schönes 301 net mit der Bremse
> Verkauf das Ding hol dir dafür eine LEV und mach dazu noch ein schönes WoEnd in den Bergen
> 
> G.



seh ich genau so, nur das ich das mit der lev auch lassen würd und gleich ne woche biken ginge (gänge... oder wie heißt das?)!

eine frage zur leitungsverlegung der reverb! machen das hier mehr so? so auf diese weise werd ichs wohl auch machen? funkt das gut so auf dauer? muß man was beachten?


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> seh ich genau so, nur das ich das mit der lev auch lassen würd und gleich ne woche biken ginge (gänge... oder wie heißt das?)!
> 
> eine frage zur leitungsverlegung der reverb! machen das hier mehr so? so auf diese weise werd ichs wohl auch machen? funkt das gut so auf dauer? muß man was beachten?



Er kann ja dann die Reverb auch verkaufen und wenn er ein wenig sparsam ist, kann er auch länger wegfahren

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Januar 2013)

Mk8 läuft wahrscheinlich schon so langsam unter Youngtimer 

Zu Weihnachten gab´s nen kürzeren Vorbau und einen gekürzten Gabelschaft. Ganz nach dem Motto "tief, breit, schwarz"


----------



## MisterCool (2. Januar 2013)

Warum knipst man so ein schönes Bike in Schwarzweiss?


----------



## Pittus (2. Januar 2013)

Mister, weil es cool aussieht 

Pitt


----------



## echtorg (2. Januar 2013)

schwarz weiss fotos können schon was


----------



## sinux (2. Januar 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> seh ich genau so, nur das ich das mit der lev auch lassen würd und gleich ne woche biken ginge (gänge... oder wie heißt das?)!
> 
> eine frage zur leitungsverlegung der reverb! machen das hier mehr so? so auf diese weise werd ichs wohl auch machen? funkt das gut so auf dauer? muß man was beachten?



Hab zwar keine Reverb dran sondern bis vorgestern ne KS 950-R und jetzt bald ne LEV. Man muss höllisch aufpassen, dass der Zug/Leitung der Sattelstütze beim M (Rahmengröße) beim Einfedern und Stütze unten Modus nicht an den Sitzstreben reibt. Ich habe mir so ein einer einzigen Matschtour das weiße Pulver von der Sitzstrebe gerubbelt. Bin dann ne ganze Weile "abgeklebt" gefahren und zuletzt war der Zug dann mit Kabelbinder am SuperLock fixiert, auch nicht optimal.
Jetzt kommt die LEV dran und damit geht ne "statische" Zugverlegung und die 950 wandert ans 901


----------



## GodfredKah (2. Januar 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Mk8 läuft wahrscheinlich schon so langsam unter Youngtimer



Hübsches Bike und hübsche Bilder! Sogar die decals vom Dämpfer weggepult! Aber die Leitungsschleife für die Sattelstütze sieht schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus! Da wär' ne LEV (ohne Rahmenbohrung) schon noch 'n Ticken schöner!

A propos Youngtimer: Mal nicht übertreiben, youngtimer nach knapp 2 Jahren? Mein Mk2 könnte diesen Anspruch vielleicht erfüllen!

GodfredKah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (2. Januar 2013)

Yeah ! Black/White - da steh' ich drauf!!!


----------



## Tobi555 (2. Januar 2013)

Bin ich auch dabei 



Tobi555 schrieb:


>


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Januar 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine Reverb dran sondern bis vorgestern ne KS 950-R und jetzt bald ne LEV. Man muss höllisch aufpassen, dass der Zug/Leitung der Sattelstütze beim M (Rahmengröße) beim Einfedern und Stütze unten Modus nicht an den Sitzstreben reibt. Ich habe mir so ein einer einzigen Matschtour das weiße Pulver von der Sitzstrebe gerubbelt. Bin dann ne ganze Weile "abgeklebt" gefahren und zuletzt war der Zug dann mit Kabelbinder am SuperLock fixiert, auch nicht optimal.
> Jetzt kommt die LEV dran und damit geht ne "statische" Zugverlegung und die 950 wandert ans 901



hast du dazu auch ein foto? das wär nett...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (2. Januar 2013)

Lhafty schrieb:


> Nimm alles komplett schwarz, Leitungen, Sättel, alles. Verkauft sich so am besten. Mehr gibt's zu dem Ding nicht zu sagen.



Die Bremse schon mal gefahren? Vermutlich nicht. Das Teil ist von der Leistung usw. echt geil! Nur halt schweine teuer, aber wenns die für umme gibt, würd ich se in jedem Fall fahren! (Nur nicht unbedingt mit transparenten Schläuchen und fluoriszierendem Öl


----------



## sinux (2. Januar 2013)

Was brauchst du auf dem Foto
Zugverlegung alt oder neu oder Scheuerstelle


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Januar 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Was brauchst du auf dem Foto
> Zugverlegung alt oder neu oder Scheuerstelle



quasi die alte variante...


----------



## sinux (2. Januar 2013)

Okt mal sehen ob ich das morgen hinkomme


----------



## cubabluete (2. Januar 2013)

Die LEV ist der Hammer ob warm oder kalt - sie geht und geht und geht, und ....


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Januar 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Hübsches Bike und hübsche Bilder! Sogar die decals vom Dämpfer weggepult! Aber die Leitungsschleife für die Sattelstütze sieht schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus! Da wär' ne LEV (ohne Rahmenbohrung) schon noch 'n Ticken schöner!
> 
> A propos Youngtimer: Mal nicht übertreiben, youngtimer nach knapp 2 Jahren? Mein Mk2 könnte diesen Anspruch vielleicht erfüllen!
> 
> GodfredKah



Das Ding läuft schon knapp drei Jahre und hat 8000km runter 

LEV hat zwar eine aufgeräumte Optik. Aber 385mm reichen für meine langen Beine in Sachen Einstecktiefe nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann im Laufe des Frühjahrs ein "konsequentes" Update. Bohrer und Reverb Stealth mit 150mm Verstellweg....auch das ein Vorteil bei langen Beinen und viel Sattelauszug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (2. Januar 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das Ding läuft schon knapp drei Jahre und hat 8000km runter
> 
> LEV hat zwar eine aufgeräumte Optik. Aber 385mm reichen für meine langen Beine in Sachen Einstecktiefe nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann im Laufe des Frühjahrs ein "konsequentes" Update. Bohrer und Reverb Stealth mit 150mm Verstellweg....auch das ein Vorteil bei langen Beinen und viel Sattelauszug.



Ich hatte genau das andere Problem, hab kurze beine und 601 in L + 150mm Reverb ist sich genau noch ausgegangen. Es wäre halt gut wenn der obere Anschlag auch einstellbar wäre ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Januar 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> LEV hat zwar eine aufgeräumte Optik. Aber 385mm reichen für meine langen Beine in Sachen Einstecktiefe nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann im Laufe des Frühjahrs ein "konsequentes" Update. Bohrer und Reverb Stealth mit 150mm Verstellweg....auch das ein Vorteil bei langen Beinen und viel Sattelauszug.


die 150mm Lev hat auch 435mm 
ist aber kaum lieferbar.....


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Januar 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die 150mm Lev hat auch 435mm
> ist aber kaum lieferbar.....



Ok. Dann hatte ich es mir nicht eingebildet diese Variante mal bei BC gesehen zu haben. Ist aber aktuell gar nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## GodfredKah (2. Januar 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Das Ding läuft schon knapp drei Jahre und hat 8000km runter
> 
> LEV hat zwar eine aufgeräumte Optik. Aber 385mm reichen für meine langen Beine in Sachen Einstecktiefe nicht. Vielleicht irgendwann im Laufe des Frühjahrs ein "konsequentes" Update. Bohrer und Reverb Stealth mit 150mm Verstellweg....auch das ein Vorteil bei langen Beinen und viel Sattelauszug.



Hallo Höllenfahrer,

die LEV mit 435mm / 150mm gibbets ja auch noch, Go-cycle hat se vorrätig, wenn auch für ein paar Euro mehr als Andere, die aber nur Werbung damit machen. Wenigstens hat's letzte Woche noch eins für mich gereicht. Und das ganz ohne Loch im Rahmen!

Gruss
GodfredKah

PS
Mein Mk2 hat zwischenzeitlich fast 7 Jahre und so etwa 40Tkm/600Thm drauf, auch prinzipiell ohne Probleme - da gibt's im Forum sicher noch mehr Beispiele mit mehr km/hm. Ist seit 2 Jahren wg. Mk8 auf dem Winterbike-"Altenteil", die Sensibilität des Hinterbaus (130mm Upgrade) ist immer wieder erstaunlich! 
Das kommt so langsam an 'nen Youngtimer ran.


----------



## MisterCool (3. Januar 2013)

echtorg schrieb:


> schwarz weiss fotos können schon was



Auf jeden Fall, aber nicht die (sorry für die Direktheit). Ich gebe zu, Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters...


----------



## sinux (3. Januar 2013)

@rzOne20
Hier die Bilder:
















Man sieht, gerade im eingefahrenen Modus ist die Krümmung für den Zug extrem. Hier ist mir auch schon die Endkappe gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (3. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte damals eine Endkappe von Jagwire genommen.
Die sind aus Alu, z.m. manche. Ich glaube, ich musste die aber bearbeiten  ist zu lang her.

Pitt


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Januar 2013)

die krümmung wär ja bei reverb (hydraulisch) egal. nur um den anschluss mach ich mir auch gedanken. is bei reverb glaub ich auch kunststoff.

evtl beim anschluss zusätzlich mit kabelbinder fixieren?

gibts noch andere vorschläge zur verlegung?


----------



## loui-w (3. Januar 2013)

> gibts noch andere vorschläge zur verlegung?



Ja, hier


----------



## rzOne20 (3. Januar 2013)

loui, das sieht gut aus. an sowas hätte ich auch gedacht. nur halt mit verlegung am oberrohr und quasi durch die hebel durch bis hinters sitzrohr....

ah, da muß i mal ein bisschen herumdoktorn


----------



## loui-w (3. Januar 2013)

an eine verlegung unterm oberrohr hab auch schon mal gedacht.
wenn die stütze vom service zurück ist werde ich das auch mal testen.


----------



## mw8000 (3. Januar 2013)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Das ging mir damals und teilweise auch jetzt genau so. Überzeugt hatte mich eine Probefahrt, so dass beim Vorgängerbike als auch beim aktuellen sofort klar wurde "eine Lefty muss rein". Funktion ist einfach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich finde das LV mit der Lefty scharf.
Ist das der L-Rahmen?
Welche Lefty ist verbaut? eine XLR mit 130 mm in der XL, Tall Version oder reicht da die kleine mit Standardklemmung? Musstest nicht viel mit Spacern arbeiten? schaut zumindest nicht so aus.

Welche Vorbaulänge geht maximal?

Gruß MAik


----------



## Tobi555 (3. Januar 2013)

mw8000 schrieb:


> ich finde das LV mit der Lefty scharf.
> Ist das der L-Rahmen?
> Welche Lefty ist verbaut? eine XLR mit 130 mm in der XL, Tall Version oder reicht da die kleine mit Standardklemmung? Musstest nicht viel mit Spacern arbeiten? schaut zumindest nicht so aus.
> 
> ...


 
Jupp, ist ein L-Rahmen (MK9).
Verbaut ist die Tall-Variante Lefty Max PBR mit 140mm "feinstem" Federweg.  Die Standard wäre beim MK9 zu eng gewesen.
Als Spacer habe ich nur den großen Ring vom Megaspacer verwendet und diesen ca. 1mm gekürzt. So passt der prima zwischen Brücke und Rahmen.

Ich vermute mal, dass du bei der Vorbaulänge das andere maximal meinst.  
Hab aktuell einen 75mm verbaut. Diesen negative, weil es mit von der Position her so besser gefällt. (Bremshebel gehen so noch gerade übers Oberrohr hinweg ohne anzukratzen)
Der Platz zwischen Lenker und Gabel ist so schon ziemlich gering. 5mm kürzer dürfte der Vorbau nicht sein.
Hier mal zwei Bilder.


----------



## hardflipper (3. Januar 2013)

Ich bin neidisch auf das grüne Ding im Hintergrund.


----------



## DC. (3. Januar 2013)

Foto in Gefangenschaft weil das Wetter mehr als mäßig ist. Dafür vieles neu am alten Radl.









neues qia-Lager im Oberrohr
neues Fett in Steuersatz, Hinterradnabe, Innenlager
neues Öl in Gabel
neue Milch+Luft im Vorderreifen

Das 301 ist echt ein geiles Rad, nur die Kabelverlegung für die Telestütze ist mal so richtig Käse


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Januar 2013)

Nehme doch lieber schwarze Klebeband oder schwarze Kabelbinder. Schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (3. Januar 2013)

machst du mir ein detailfoto von der kabelverlegung des remote. am besten von vorne schräg oben.

danke


----------



## Xeleux (4. Januar 2013)

Wie lang sind Eure Gabelschäfte bei Euren Rahmen in der Größe L?
Der von meiner vorhandenen Lyrik ist zwischen 19-20 cm lang ... reicht das noch bei einem Steuerrohr von 138 mm ohne das der Lenker mit kurzen Vorbau (50/60 mm) inkl. Bremshebel/Trigger beim überdrehen gegen den Rahmen schlägt?
Bei Benutzen von Spacern, welche Höhe habt Ihr verbaut?
Danke für Eure Antworten.
Gruß, Xeleux


----------



## Wobbi (4. Januar 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> an eine verlegung unterm oberrohr hab auch schon mal gedacht.
> wenn die stütze vom service zurück ist werde ich das auch mal testen.



hatte meine reverbleitung unter dem oberrohr und dann in den aschenbecher führend verlegt. den in dem bereich (aschenbecher ausgang oberseie oberrohr) entstehenden knick, hatte ich an der möglichen scheuerstelle im bereich des aschenbechers, mit einer jagwire-gummitülle geschützt. im eingefahrenen zustand ging die leitung zwischen sattelrohr und sattelstrebe. dort hatte ich unauffällige rahmenschutzfolie aufgeklebt. ging ein gutes halbes jahr ohne jegliche probleme (danach kam umrüstung auf syntace-stütze) und auch an der leitung, dem leitungsanschluss und dem rahmen waren keinerlei beschädigungen zu entdecken.
funktionierte einwandfrei und sah sauber aus.


----------



## Lhafty (4. Januar 2013)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Wie lang sind Eure Gabelschäfte bei Euren Rahmen in der Größe L?
> Der von meiner vorhandenen Lyrik ist zwischen 19-20 cm lang ... reicht das noch bei einem Steuerrohr von 138 mm ohne das der Lenker mit kurzen Vorbau (50/60 mm) inkl. Bremshebel/Trigger beim überdrehen gegen den Rahmen schlägt?
> Bei Benutzen von Spacern, welche Höhe habt Ihr verbaut?
> Danke für Eure Antworten.
> Gruß, Xeleux



195mm mit Syntace Megaforce 2 und beiden konischen Syntace Spacern, 185 mit nur einem.
Der zweite Punkt ist auch von deinem Lenker und dem Gebammel, dass du dran bastelst, abhängig.


----------



## DC. (4. Januar 2013)

@ rzOne20:








Schleift allerdings beim Einfedern an der Sitzstrebe, aber eine bessere Lösung sehe ich derweil nicht....


----------



## duke209 (4. Januar 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> die krümmung wär ja bei reverb (hydraulisch) egal. nur um den anschluss mach ich mir auch gedanken. is bei reverb glaub ich auch kunststoff.
> 
> evtl beim anschluss zusätzlich mit kabelbinder fixieren?
> 
> gibts noch andere vorschläge zur verlegung?



Hab leider kein Bild mit Absenkung, kann ich nachreichen.
Die Leitung wandert dann nur zum Tretlager runter, sodass es nirgends schleift ober absteht.


----------



## DC. (4. Januar 2013)

Das ist das schöne an der reverb, da liegt die Leitung hinten. Bei der ComandPost ist sie leider vorn. Dadurch schleifts auch wenn ich sie so verlege wie du es gemacht hast. Naja, Rahmen abkleben, fahren und Spaß haben ;-)


----------



## cubabluete (4. Januar 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> @ rzOne20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Verleg sie so wie duke209, ist noch die beste Lösung, die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Kommt halt nicht an die Eleganz einer LEV ran:


----------



## duke209 (4. Januar 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Das ist das schöne an der reverb, da liegt die Leitung hinten. Bei der ComandPost ist sie leider vorn. Dadurch schleifts auch wenn ich sie so verlege wie du es gemacht hast. Naja, Rahmen abkleben, fahren und Spaß haben ;-)



Kann doch dennoch nur der Schnellspanner etwas im Wege sein, da sich trotz des vorderseitigen Anschlusses die Leitungen beim Absenken nach unten wegdrücken müsste!?
Ggf. einen zusätzlichen Line Guide direkt unter o. über dem Schnellspaner anbringen, den 2. dann wie bei mir unter dem Dämpfer. So sollte die Leitung genug Führung entlang des Sitzrohres bekommen und dann den Bogen im Tretlagerbereich bilden können.

Line Guide der Reverb:





@ cubabluete = so schauts natürlich perfekt aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (4. Januar 2013)

Die Sache mit den Line guides ist vernünftig, funktioniert leider trotzdem nicht. Müsste dann den Line guide in Fahrtrichtung vorn (oder an der linken Seite) montieren. Dann liegt die Leitung im Bereich der Hebel und scheuert dort. Wenn er entgegen der Fahrtrichtung montiert wird, ist der Bogen den die Leitung im abgesenkten Zustand machen muss, zu eng.
Die LEV ist der Hinsicht die schönste Variante. Mich würde da nur die Haltbarkeit der Stütze interessieren. Ich fahre die ComandPost bei fahrfertigen 100kg inkl. Trinkrucksack, nahezu ohne Wartung schon zwei Jahre ohne irgendeinen Ausfall.


----------



## arthur80 (4. Januar 2013)

Schau mal auf Seite 277 (24.08.12), und es funktioniert!


----------



## Pittus (4. Januar 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



Pittus schrieb:


> Mal an die Ästheten   (Smilies ist hier Pflicht, damit sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlt) die ein <MK8 haben und die Kabelführung nicht mit Isolierband oder Kabelbinder an das Oberrohr pappen wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pitt


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Januar 2013)

unverkennbar ein MK2 

Das sind noch Schweißraupen, ist mir heute - fast schon - zu glatt.


----------



## soil (4. Januar 2013)

struppie2005 schrieb:


> Als Änderung kommt noch eine Brake Force One ans Bike. Bin nur am überlegen welche Farbe die Leitung haben soll mit Farbigem Öl oder auch nicht. Bremssattel wird auf jeden fall Rot, Leitungen gibt es in Schwarz/Durchsichtig/ phosphoreszierendern Leitung die für mich aber nicht in frage kommt. Öl wenn farbig dann Rot/Schwarz/Klar !? habt ihr Vorschläge? bin da noch sehr unentschlossen



So jedenfalls, wie Du Deine Bremsleitung verlegt hast, reibt die sich irgendwann durch, weil sie sich durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus dauernd in der Leitungshalterung vor und zurück bewegt. Entweder Du fixierst sie am ersten Anschlag auf der Kettenstrebe oder nimmst erst den zweiten oder schützt die Leitung irgendwie anders


----------



## 01wheeler (4. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Leitung meiner KS mit Kabelführungen über das Oberrohr verlegt. Beim Absenken wird das Kabel nach vorne geschoben und hängt so nicht im Weg rum. Das funktioniert schon seit ein paar Jahren mit Selbstbauhebel am Kopf und einem RS Poplock Hebel am Lenker. Es gab damals den Nachrüstkit noch nicht zu kaufen. Ab und zu ein wenig Silikonspray an die Leitung und es flutscht hervorragend. 

Habe auch ein Video aufgenommen, bekomme es übers Pad nicht hoch geladen. 


Ich verstehe hier den ganzen Aufriss mit Loch bohren und Stealth nicht wenn es eine Lev gibt. Selbst eine Schlaufe oder diese Art der Verlegung würde ich immer einer Bohrung mit all ihrer Nachteile vorziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (4. Januar 2013)

Was hast du denn für Nachteile außer das du nen Loch bohren musst ...


----------



## 01wheeler (4. Januar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Nachteile außer das du nen Loch bohren musst ...



Eingeschränkte Garantie 
Keine Langzeiterfahrung
Unsachgemäße Ausführung und dadurch uU ein Problem welches wir jetzt noch nicht kennen  

Grundsätzlich kann jeder an seinem Rahmen bohren, fräsen, schweissen wie er lustig ist. Mir wäre das Risiko jedoch zu hoch, einen nicht gerade günstigen Rahmen zu schädigen, wo es alternative Lösungen gibt.


----------



## struppie2005 (4. Januar 2013)

soil schrieb:


> So jedenfalls, wie Du Deine Bremsleitung verlegt hast, reibt die sich irgendwann durch, weil sie sich durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus dauernd in der Leitungshalterung vor und zurück bewegt. Entweder Du fixierst sie am ersten Anschlag auf der Kettenstrebe oder nimmst erst den zweiten oder schützt die Leitung irgendwie anders


 
Die Klemmen für die Bremsleitung sind innen abgerundet. Selbst nach einem Tag Bikepark habe ich die Klemmen entfernt und null scheuerstellen gesehen. Ist nicht die erste Bremsleitung die ich verlege....


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Januar 2013)

@struppie2005

Kann es sein das Du den Zug für den Umwerfer falsch montiert hast, oder täuscht mich da irgendwas??


----------



## soil (5. Januar 2013)

struppie2005 schrieb:


> Die Klemmen für die Bremsleitung sind innen abgerundet. Selbst nach einem Tag Bikepark habe ich die Klemmen entfernt und null scheuerstellen gesehen. Ist nicht die erste Bremsleitung die ich verlege....



Ich hatte sie genau so auch verlegt, bei der selben Bremse, nach einem Tag siehst Du nichts, aber nach 9 Monaten sehr wohl. Stelle Die die zusätzliche Wirkung von kleinen Dreckstücken  vor, die sich da reinziehen. Es hatten sich kleine Riefen gebildet, durch die unter Druck Bremsflüssigkeit leckte (letzteres für mich immer noch unglaublich, aber wahr!) Außerdem war es zu Materialabrieb auf der Kettenstrebe gekommen. Wenn ich die die Leitung am ersten Anschlag z.B. mit einem Kabelbinder fest fixiere, dann kommt es bei dem engen Bogen, den die Leitung beschreibt, zu dauernden kleinen Bewegungen und zur Knickwirkung am metallenen Anschlussstück, was auch nicht förderlich für die Haltbarkeit sein dürfte. Jetzt fahre ich die Elixir X.0 Trail und habe die Bremsleitung im Bogen nach hinten leider diagonal über die Bremsscheibe und die Zange verlegt - auch nicht optimal, denke ich, aber solange mir nichts besseres einfällt... Am besten wäre, wenn man den Leitungsanschluss an der Zange nach außen legen könnte, quasi mit der Entlüftunggschraube tauschen. Aber die Auflageflächen sind offenbar leider unterschiedlich. Wenn es irgendwie geht, dann werde ich die Leitung trotzdem wieder so wie Du verlegen, ansonsten bleibt es bei mir erstmal so.


----------



## wildermarkus (5. Januar 2013)

@ struppie und Rüssel

Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!
Der gehört doch unterm Dämpfer durch und nicht durch den "Aschenbecher"

Gruß


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Januar 2013)

Ja, so sollte es eigentlich sein.


----------



## thetourist (5. Januar 2013)

@soil, du meinst hinten auf der Schwingen mit den Klipsen? Da hat sich bei mir aber nie irgendwas "wundgescheuert". Bei der Formula nix und jezt nach 6000km Shimano auch nix. Oder sind die SRAM Leitungen ein wenig anfälliger?



soil schrieb:


> So jedenfalls, wie Du Deine Bremsleitung verlegt hast, reibt die sich irgendwann durch, weil sie sich durch die Bewegung des Hinterbaus dauernd in der Leitungshalterung vor und zurück bewegt. Entweder Du fixierst sie am ersten Anschlag auf der Kettenstrebe oder nimmst erst den zweiten oder schützt die Leitung irgendwie anders


----------



## loui-w (5. Januar 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @struppie2005
> 
> Kann es sein das Du den Zug für den Umwerfer falsch montiert hast, oder täuscht mich da irgendwas??



Harald Philipp hat den Zug auch so verlegt, hab ihn aber nicht nach dem Grund dafür gefragt.


----------



## soil (5. Januar 2013)

thetourist schrieb:


> @soil, du meinst hinten auf der Schwingen mit den Klipsen? Da hat sich bei mir aber nie irgendwas "wundgescheuert". Bei der Formula nix und jezt nach 6000km Shimano auch nix. Oder sind die SRAM Leitungen ein wenig anfälliger?



Das kommt darauf an, wie sie verlegt werden. S. bitte, worauf sich meine Bemerkung bezieht. Kann aber sein, dass die Avid Leitung etwas härter und spröder ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingstereo (13. Januar 2013)

Nach vielen Jahren auf Cube habe ich dieses Jahr endlich den Umstieg geschafft. Mittlerweile rollt es auf einem 650b Vorderrad. 








Spacerturm wird auch noch entfernt nachdem mittlerweile die Vorbauposition gefunden wurde.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. Januar 2013)

Bei der Größe wäre ein 29er besser...


----------



## cubabluete (13. Januar 2013)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Nach vielen Jahren auf Cube habe ich dieses Jahr endlich den Umstieg geschafft. Mittlerweile rollt es auf einem 650b Vorderrad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bist du moped - wie groß bist denn du - 210???


----------



## der_dino (13. Januar 2013)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Nach vielen Jahren auf Cube habe ich dieses Jahr endlich den Umstieg geschafft. Mittlerweile rollt es auf einem 650b Vorderrad.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



So fahr ich maximal Rennrad... der Rücken muss ja Waagerecht sei wenn du fährst Oo


----------



## flyingstereo (13. Januar 2013)

Sieht komisch aus aber fährt sich so vor allem bergab einfach besser finde ich  und da drauf kommt es ja an!
Bin 1,94m mit einer 96-97er Schrittlänge. Die Überhöhung wird durch Affenarme ausgeglichen


----------



## Brausa (16. Januar 2013)

Lenkerfrage für kleinere Leute mit längeren Gabeln:

Suche einen Flatbar um die 700mm-720mm, möglichst ohne Rise damit die Gabel nicht komplett unverkaufbar gekürzt, oder hässlich mit riesen Spacerturm obenauf gefahren werden muss.

Meine Frau hat zur Zeit den drauf
Noir Carbon Flatbar

Taugt ihr aber von der (seltsamen) Biegung her nicht 100%. Am besten wäre wohl die Standard 9°/5°, finde da aber nichts ohne Rise. Weiß wer was?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2013)

syntace flatriser?
800mm 0Grad kürzbar


----------



## struppie2005 (17. Januar 2013)

Neue Bremse an meinem 301 MK 10 verbaut


----------



## Ritzibi (17. Januar 2013)

Schöner Sattel.
Was´n das für ne Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (17. Januar 2013)

brakeforce one


----------



## MarkusL (17. Januar 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Was´n das für ne Bremse?


Rowenta


----------



## struppie2005 (17. Januar 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Rowenta


 
wenn das 301 nicht mehr ausreicht Bügelt Rowenta alles Platt


----------



## echtorg (17. Januar 2013)

Bügeleisen brauchst als Anker wenn die bfo ned bremst 


Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## mokka_ (17. Januar 2013)

und wie bremst die wunderbremse??


----------



## echtorg (17. Januar 2013)

Garned ggg 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.J. (19. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

hat einer mal ein Foto vom MK10 / XL wie die reverb Leitung verlegt ist? Geht das auch durch das kleine Aschenbecherloch?

Danke Heiner

p.s. habe in der ganzen Galerie kein MK10 / Reverb Foto gefunden


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Januar 2013)

Kurze Frage in die Runde.
Ist es machbar ,eine 1,5 Zoll Gabel mit einem anderem Steuersatz ins MK8 einzubauen?
Gruß


----------



## Qia (19. Januar 2013)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde.
> Ist es machbar ,eine 1,5 Zoll Gabel mit einem anderem Steuersatz ins MK8 einzubauen?
> Gruß



Hi Du,
nein, geht nicht. Aber ich könnte ne Lagerschale dafür machen. Ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch die 3-D Zeichung anpassen. Winkelverstellung wird mit dem 1,5"er aber nicht gehen. Dazu ist kein Platz da.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Januar 2013)

Heißt das das Du einen Steuersatz dafür fertigen würdest?
Die 1,5 Zoll Gabeln sind im Moment recht günstig zubekommen deshalb meine frage.


----------



## Qia (19. Januar 2013)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Heißt das das Du einen Steuersatz dafür fertigen würdest?
> Die 1,5 Zoll Gabeln sind im Moment recht günstig zubekommen deshalb meine frage.



Ach watt, Du bräuchtest nur die obere Schale...da ich das Design sowieso schon habe, bräuchtest Du nur das Erstazlager von Syntace kaufen.

So ne Schale bekomme ich sicher zwischendurch mit in die Produktion.

Aslo Schale, Führung und Deckel mit Dichtring.


----------



## röma (19. Januar 2013)

das geht auch für mk10?? dann ist das ein interessantes Produkt ! hätte nicht gedacht das der platz reich?!


----------



## jens m. (19. Januar 2013)

Die obere Lagerschale wäre dann sicher außenliegend.

Habe mir auch gerade eine untere Lagerschale 1,5" (tapered) für mein MK5 angefertigt. Mit original Syntace-Lager. Baut aber aus Sicherheitsgründen 9mm hoch.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## Prwolf35 (19. Januar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Du,
> nein, geht nicht. Aber ich könnte ne Lagerschale dafür machen. Ich bräuchte jetzt nur noch die 3-D Zeichung anpassen. Winkelverstellung wird mit dem 1,5"er aber nicht gehen. Dazu ist kein Platz da.
> 
> Lg
> Oliver




glaube funktioniert nicht, habe es so in Erinnerung....das 1.5 Steuerrohr ist im Umfang größer wie die Aufnahme des oberen Lagers. d.H.: Das 1.5 Steuerrohr geht oben gar nicht durch das Steuerrohr! Kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Qia (19. Januar 2013)

röma schrieb:


> das geht auch für mk10?? dann ist das ein interessantes Produkt ! hätte nicht gedacht das der platz reich?!



Edith sagt: siehe unten.


----------



## Qia (19. Januar 2013)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> glaube funktioniert nicht, habe es so in Erinnerung....das 1.5 Steuerrohr ist im Umfang größer wie die Aufnahme des oberen Lagers. d.H.: Das 1.5 Steuerrohr geht oben gar nicht durch das Steuerrohr! Kann mich aber auch irren



Da könntest Du recht haben, wart mal....ich muss mal Maße checken....

Könnte wirklich eng werden. Das obere Lager hat 30mm innen, abzüglich Distanz = Gabelschaft....Aussen hat es 41...minus 3mm -> 38mm Rahmen-Innenmaß.

Das untere Lager hat 40 Aussen abzüglich Distanzring...das wird Haarscharf...Da müsste man vielleicht mit nem Fräser nen Millimeter heraus nehmen. Dann würds gehen.

Dann müsste man aber immer aussen liegende Schalen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (19. Januar 2013)

A bisserl viel Aufwand und soviel günstiger ist 1,5 Gabel auch nicht.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. Januar 2013)

Qia hat sich erledigt ,hab nee andere Lösung hol mir nee Lyrik mit passendem schaft.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Qia (20. Januar 2013)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Qia hat sich erledigt ,hab nee andere Lösung hol mir nee Lyrik mit passendem schaft.
> Gruß Jörg



Ja, ist vermutlich die bessere Variante, ich habe nicht berücksichtigt, wie eng es bei der Lagerpassung wird. 

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Stagebiker (21. Januar 2013)

[/IMG]

Seit dem Wochenende einsatzbereit


----------



## Stagebiker (21. Januar 2013)




----------



## MarkusL (25. Januar 2013)

Habe meinen alten Klepper (Mk5) für die Saison 2013 etwas aufgerüstet:

-Neuer LRS mit Tune, Amride25 und CX-Rays mit 1532g.
-Hinten von Schnellspanner auf X-12 gewechselt.
-Umstieg von 2.25er auf 2.35er Nobby Nics incl. Dichtmilch. 
-Vorbaulänge von 90 auf 75mm reduziert.

Ach ja, das Bike wiegt jetzt genau 11,12 kg.


----------



## Qia (25. Januar 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Habe meinen alten Klepper (Mk5) für die Saison 2013 etwas aufgerüstet:
> 
> -Neuer LRS mit Tune, Amride25 und CX-Rays mit 1532g.
> -Hinten von Schnellspanner auf X-12 gewechselt.
> ...



 Timeless Beauty! Und alles andere als überholt, eher "alle anderen überholt"


----------



## cubabluete (25. Januar 2013)

Das Gewicht ist echt eine Ansage.
Da müssen sich manche Carbongeschoße schon anstrengen.


----------



## kippi (25. Januar 2013)

Schick, baue mir auch gerade meinen Oldtimer wieder auf. Verkaufen lohnt ja nicht. Also nen bißchen was zum basteln 

Kannst Du mir mal ne Teileliste schicken?

Rüste meins mit Lefty 130 carbon aus und will auch noch nen paar Gramm sparen. Mal sehen was geht.

Gruss
Kippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (25. Januar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Schick, baue mir auch gerade meinen Oldtimer wieder auf. Verkaufen lohnt ja nicht. Also nen bißchen was zum basteln
> 
> Kannst Du mir mal ne Teileliste schicken?
> 
> ...



Nicht die 140er? Ist die nicht moderner innen?
Auf jeden Fall ne sehr geile Gabel.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## kippi (25. Januar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Nicht die 140er? Ist die nicht moderner innen?
> Auf jeden Fall ne sehr geile Gabel.
> 
> Lg
> Oliver



Darauf hab ich nicht weiter geachtet. Sie war, bzw. ist halt schön leicht


----------



## Qia (25. Januar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich nicht weiter geachtet. Sie war, bzw. ist halt schön leicht



Und sie funktioniert auch Hammer! Sowas als 170er wär schon fein, zumindest von der Sensibilität her.


----------



## Wobbi (26. Januar 2013)

meines etwas aufgefrischt und mehr in die richtung "habkeineahnungwelchekategoriepasst,
damichbikeundkonsortentotalirremachen, aberichwürdeesalsmountainbikebezeichnen"^^:


----------



## Qia (27. Januar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> meines etwas aufgefrischt und mehr in die richtung "habkeineahnungwelchekategoriepasst,
> damichbikeundkonsortentotalirremachen, aberichwürdeesalsmountainbikebezeichnen"^^:



Schaut echt gut aus, bis auf den Toilettengriff in Sachen Farbe, den Fox da beim Dämpfer abliefert. Grauslich. 

Ansonsten Schick! Die weiße Fox macht nen schön wuchtigen Eintruck.


----------



## Wobbi (27. Januar 2013)

würde die kammer auch liebend gerne in schwarz haben! über die blingbling-wunderbeschichtung des dämpfers könnt ich ja noch hinwegsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (27. Januar 2013)

Mk2 update mit neuer Gabel, LRS und Bremse:


----------



## kippi (27. Januar 2013)

Sehr shön die Mk1-7
Ich gebs auch nicht her.

Hier ist es gerade auf der Schönheitsfarm zur Kur 

Warte noch auf Bremsen, dann wird weiter operiert


----------



## herkehrikoezepl (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Da das mein erster post ist möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich wohne im schönen Niederösterreich am Fuße der Voralpen. Bin 28 Jahre und vor 4 Jahren leider erst sehr spät aufs Mountainbiken gekommen. Hatte letzten Herbst mein Scott Genius verkauft und mir jetzt über den Winter ein 301 MK10 aufgebaut. Vielleicht erkennt ja der eine oder andere ein paar Einzelteile da ich viel über den bikemarkt hier "zusammengekauf" habe. Bin von den ersten Ausfahrten schwer begeistert. Fahre das Bike mit hinten 160cm und vorne mit einer Lyrik U-Turn coil 170cm. Die Kombination passt ganz gut wie ich finde. Komme derzeit auf 13.2 kg. Eine Variostütze  muss aber noch definitiv her. Hier das bike:



























MfG
Thomas


----------



## klmp77 (27. Januar 2013)

Die Kurbel habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen  So(ähnlich) hätte das also ausgeschaut... Schick!

Was ist mit dem Bash passiert?


----------



## gab-star (27. Januar 2013)

bis zum letzten Detail - schön gemacht!
Wie hast du das genau beim Sattelstuze gemacht?


----------



## Gosch (27. Januar 2013)

mir gefällts auch bis auf die Carbon Folien.
170/160*cm* Federweg wär mir zu viel


----------



## Qia (27. Januar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Sehr shön die Mk1-7
> Ich gebs auch nicht her.
> 
> Hier ist es gerade auf der Schönheitsfarm zur Kur
> ...



Das wir n Geschoss, vor allem mit dr Sitzgeo!


----------



## MarkusL (27. Januar 2013)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Mk2 update mit neuer Gabel, LRS und Bremse:


Gibt es die XMM eigentlich auch als 150er mit 1 1/8 Alu-Schaft und Steckachse?


----------



## kippi (27. Januar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Das wir n Geschoss, vor allem mit dr Sitzgeo!



Is ja nur so aufgesteckt, damit es nen bißchen nach Fahrad aussieht, wenn schon ein Gabelholm fehlt


----------



## herkehrikoezepl (27. Januar 2013)

freut mich, dass es gefällt. Hatte bei meinem alten bike 150/150 und ich muss sagen, dass ich da schon nochmal einen schönen Unterschied merke, vor allem bei der Coil-Gabel.
 @_gab-star_: das blau auf der Sattelstütze und auf den V`s ist eine blaue selbstklebende Acrylfolie, sieh man aber fast nicht, dass es eine Folie ist.

@ klmp77: gut beobachtet, die Kurbel ist von dir, was den bash angeht ist mir da ein unglaubliches Missgeschick passiert. Mir ist doch tatsächlich (vereinfacht beschrieben) so ene "mini-Handschleifmaschine" auf den bashguard der race face kurbel gefallen und hat gleich einen Teil der schwarzen Lackierung abgeschliffen. Nach längerem hin und herüberlegen habe ich einfach Carbonfolie drübergezogen. Ist sicherlich Geschmackssache aber hält bis jetzt erstaunlich gut und war eine recht unkomplizierte Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (27. Januar 2013)

herkehrikoezepl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Da das mein erster post ist möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
> Ich wohne im schönen Niederösterreich am Fuße der Voralpen. Bin 28 Jahre und vor 4 Jahren leider erst sehr spät aufs Mountainbiken gekommen. Hatte letzten Herbst mein Scott Genius verkauft und mir jetzt über den Winter ein 301 MK10 aufgebaut. Vielleicht erkennt ja der eine oder andere ein paar Einzelteile da ich viel über den bikemarkt hier "zusammengekauf" habe. Bin von den ersten Ausfahrten schwer begeistert. Fahre das Bike mit hinten 160cm und vorne mit einer Lyrik U-Turn coil 170cm. Die Kombination passt ganz gut wie ich finde. Komme derzeit auf 13.2 kg. Eine Variostütze muss aber noch definitiv her. Hier das bike:
> 
> ...


 


hallo 

welchen lrs und felgen hast du da oben?

oder hast du eine sehr optimistische waage ?

ich komme bei meinem mit komplett xtr, ztr flow , lyrik coil und viele andere leichtbauteile auf 13,5 kilo

habe aber vorne einen minion 3c in 2,5 unde hinten den advantage 2,4 oben 

der minion wiegt 850 gramm und der advantage 910 gramm


----------



## klmp77 (27. Januar 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Gibt es die XMM eigentlich auch als 150er mit 1 1/8 Alu-Schaft und Steckachse?



Das weiß ich nicht, ich hätte nur noch ne schwarze 140er mit 1 1/8 und QR15.


----------



## herkehrikoezepl (27. Januar 2013)

@ echtoag

naja, hab das rad mit so einer Handgepäckswaage von Hofer gewogen, da will ich natürlich nicht unterschreiben, dass diese sehr genau arbeitet. Ich denke aber, dass der Gewichtsunterschied wahrscheinlich in den Reifen begründet liegt. Habe vorne fat albert und hinten nobby nic (der ist doch um einiges leichter als der advantage), derzeit beides noch mit schweren schläuchen obwohl ich nach dem Winter auf tubeless ümrüsten werde

lrs: Tune King & Kong Naben, ZTR Flow Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, ca. 1600g


----------



## mw8000 (27. Januar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Sehr shön die Mk1-7
> Ich gebs auch nicht her.
> 
> Hier ist es gerade auf der Schönheitsfarm zur Kur
> ...




Hi, 

Die lefty ist mal ne Ansage. Schick!
Ist das eine lefty XL, Federweg?? 130-140 mm?
Suche evt für meinen mk10 Aufbau auch ne lefty tall, 
Hast ne günstige Adresse? 

Hab den XL rahmen, mit 146 mm lenkrohr. Passt da keine normale.
Wie verhält sich die Gabel bei einem 650b LRS? Nehme ich ne 26" und lass den Federweg begrenzen /kürzen? Oder ne 29er umbauen. Freue mich über Adressen für Gabel. Carbon bevorzugt. 

Gruß maik


----------



## echtorg (27. Januar 2013)

herkehrikoezepl schrieb:


> @ echtoag
> 
> naja, hab das rad mit so einer Handgepäckswaage von Hofer gewogen, da will ich natürlich nicht unterschreiben, dass diese sehr genau arbeitet. Ich denke aber, dass der Gewichtsunterschied wahrscheinlich in den Reifen begründet liegt. Habe vorne fat albert und hinten nobby nic (der ist doch um einiges leichter als der advantage), derzeit beides noch mit schweren schläuchen obwohl ich nach dem Winter auf tubeless ümrüsten werde
> 
> lrs: Tune King & Kong Naben, ZTR Flow Felgen und Sapim CX-Ray Speichen, ca. 1600g


 
das könnte sein , mein lrs ist 1750 gramm schwer, da würde ich ca bei 13 kilo sein mit leichten reifen


----------



## dre (27. Januar 2013)

301 mit Lefty ist einfach nur geil !
Würde ich als Fox-Fanboy nicht verbauen, sieht aber einfach nur spitze aus.


----------



## kippi (27. Januar 2013)

mw8000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die lefty ist mal ne Ansage. Schick!
> Ist das eine lefty XL, Federweg?? 130-140 mm?
> ...



Jo, is ne Tall 130mm FW
Mit 650b und 29" hab ich keine Erfahrung.
Gabel hab ich ausm Bikemarkt bekommen.
Beim 301 Mk7 "L" wirds dann auch bald knapp.
Musste meinen CaneCreek AngleSet opfern und auf Superspon zurück,
Da der CaneCreek zu hoch gebaut hatte. Schade

Gruss
Kippi


----------



## Qia (28. Januar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Jo, is ne Tall 130mm FW
> Mit 650b und 29" hab ich keine Erfahrung.
> Gabel hab ich ausm Bikemarkt bekommen.
> Beim 301 Mk7 "L" wirds dann auch bald knapp.
> ...



Wobei ja für die 130er die Winkel schön sportlich werden, ansich genau geeignet für den Federweg. Man muss halt nur die Sitzposition schön anpassen. Aber durch die Geo wirs dann halt eine richtig schön agile Trailrakete. 

Ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob sich ein Angleset bei dem Federweg so gut machen würde...


----------



## kippi (28. Januar 2013)

Das wird sich zeigen, ob die Geo nicht schon ZU sportlich durch Deine Hebel ist.
Vorher war ne 170er Lyrik mit AngleSet drin und das war noch ok.
Jetzt sinds nur noch 130mm ohne AngleSet, das wird interessant 

Aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich. Wenn nur endlich meine Bremsen kommen würden 

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (28. Januar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Das wird sich zeigen, ob die Geo nicht schon ZU sportlich durch Deine Hebel ist.
> Vorher war ne 170er Lyrik mit AngleSet drin und das war noch ok.
> Jetzt sinds nur noch 130mm ohne AngleSet, das wird interessant
> 
> ...



Dafür sollte die Gabel auch keine 60-80mm absacken beim Bremsen vor Kurven...zumindest gehe ich davon aus.


----------



## Tobi555 (28. Januar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Dafür sollte die Gabel auch keine 60-80mm absacken beim Bremsen vor Kurven...zumindest gehe ich davon aus.


 
Macht sie nicht ... vorrausgesetzt sie ist richtig abgestimmt. 
Und spricht dabei immer noch sehr sensibel an, nutzt bei härtere Gangart den Federweg noch gut aus.  Kommt schon sehr nahe an das Coilfeeling ran.


----------



## Qia (28. Januar 2013)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Macht sie nicht ... vorrausgesetzt sie ist richtig abgestimmt.
> Und spricht dabei immer noch sehr sensibel an, nutzt bei härtere Gangart den Federweg noch gut aus.  Kommt schon sehr nahe an das Coilfeeling ran.



Na, dann passt sicher auch der Lenkwinkel. Schicke Sache das!


----------



## cubabluete (29. Januar 2013)

Super schick mit Lefty. 
Was mich a bisserl stört ist eher die grüne Wiese, wenn ich so aus dem Fenster sehe.


----------



## poekelz (29. Januar 2013)

Auch wenn der ganze Schnee hier jetzt wieder weg getaut ist, noch ein paar Schneebilder vom Wochenende:

Das Objekt: 301 MK9 Gr. L 160mm mit Fox Talas 36 und TF-Tuned RP23, Nadellagerkit. Reifen RQ2,2 und MKII 2,4 Prot mit Milch auf Tune/Notubes Flow.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Januar 2013)

Interessante Reifenkombination. Wie ist das denn volumentechnisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (29. Januar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Interessante Reifenkombination. Wie ist das denn volumentechnisch?



Der 2,4er MKII Prot ist natürlich voluminöser, aber rein von der Schulterhöhe (Durchschlag) sind sie ungefähr gleich. Ich bilde mir ein, die RQ hat in Kurven vorne mehr Grip als der MKII.

Schau mal hier: http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## duke209 (2. Februar 2013)

Mir war es dann doch zu bläck und habs heute mal mit etwas Zuckerguss getuned. 
Ans Unter- und Oberrohr muss ich aber nochmal ran.


----------



## Qia (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser neue Bursche (hat heute im Briefkasten gelegen) der Serie MK10 





wird zeitnah mit diesen Bauteilen eine Synergie eingehen:









Das Ergebnis ist ein *MK10,9* mit 165mm Federweg
Helmchen Tuned Monarch
und einem Lenkwinkel von 64,5° bei einer 170mm Lyrik.

Damit hat es den würdigen Namen MK10,9 meiner Ansicht nach verdient.

 

Ich freue mich ein bisschen...ja, gut, mehr als das! 

Und bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich Syntace und Liteville mal wieder ein Lob für die flotte und einwandfreie Abwicklung aussprechen. 

Und ja: Meine Lager laufen alle einwandfrei und der Rahmen schaut SPITZE aus!


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2013)

Warum fährt ein Macher wie du nicht ein aktuelles Modell?


----------



## Qia (5. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Warum fährt ein Macher wie du nicht ein aktuelles Modell?



Weil meine Bestellung noch vor dem MK11 rausging und mein Rahmen eh genauso viel kann wie der MK11.  Ich habe nur den alten noch so lange für Vermessungen gebraucht und der Garantie-Rahmen war halt vom Preis verlockend. 

Oder siehst Du irgendwas, was der MK11 besser kann? Ich nicht. (ja, doch, EINES: Aktuell sein!) Ich hab nen *Helmchen Tuned Monarchen*. Und da ich da eher vorbelastet bin....den Rest kannst Du Dir denken. 

Und eines gibts noch: Da der Macher kein Bock auf Banken hat, zahlt er seine Macherein aus der eigenen Tasche, da wirds dann auch schon mal etwas enger. Man muss Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte deine "Entwicklerarbeit", die kann sich ja immer nur auf ältere Modelle beziehen?


----------



## Qia (5. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich meinte deine "Entwicklerarbeit", die kann sich ja immer nur auf ältere Modelle beziehen?



Ja, das ist ja auch das Ziel. Oder fändest Du es besser, wenn die gerade mal 5 oder noch weniger Jahre alten Serien, die ja sauber auf Stabilität optimiert sind, plötzlich auf dem Müll landen?

Ich brauche nicht immer das Neuseste vom Neuen. Noch dazu trage ich genau an der Stelle eine eher dunkle statt rosa Brille.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: R.I.P. geliebter MK5. Der dürfte jetzt schon der einen oder anderen Testmaschine zum Opfer gefallen sein....

OMG ich hab vergessen...ich fahr ja ein aktuelles Modell....allerdings inoffiziell. Den Qia'ssentials "Rip Off" ...aber der zählt hier ja nicht.


----------



## mw01 (5. Februar 2013)

@Qia: Kannst du mehr Bilder von deinem MK10,9 zeigen, bzw. hast du schon "erfahrungen" mit dem Bike machen können?

Danke!


----------



## Wobbi (5. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Und ja: Meine Lager laufen alle einwandfrei und der Rahmen schaut SPITZE aus!



eigentlich halte ich dich für nen recht intelligenten menschen......


----------



## Qia (5. Februar 2013)

mw01 schrieb:


> @Qia: Kannst du mehr Bilder von deinem MK10,9 zeigen, bzw. hast du schon "erfahrungen" mit dem Bike machen können?
> 
> Danke!



Im Grunde ist das Bike bis auf einige dafür aber nicht relevante Details (Nadellager im Oberrohr, etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel) genauso wie das getunte MK9.

Beim MK9 ist der Sprung ganz deutlich zu erfahren. Gegenüber dem MK10 funktioniert nur der Dämpfer etwas anders, die zusätzlichen Millimeter an Federweg hinten schliessen etwas besser zur 170er Lyrik auf.

Da beziehe ich mich aber auf Erfahrungen mit MK9 mit Kugellagerkit im Oberrohr und den Vergleich zu dem 190er DT.

Der Abstand zum normalen MK 10 ist nicht allzu hoch. 

Der Steuersatz macht nen bemerkbbaren Unterschied in der Lenkung, der Dämpfer schwer vergleichbar, weil er ein individuelles Setup hat und dementsprechend natürlich zu mir passt. 

Aber abld wird diese Variante MK10 getuned, von einem sehr sehr kritischen Zeitgenossen hart hergenommen. Dann werden wirs hier sicherlich noch genauer wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (5. Februar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> eigentlich halte ich dich für nen recht intelligenten menschen......



Was hat das mit meinen Lagern zu tun?*** Ich bezog mich auf die Nadellager im Oberrohr.

Aber Dankeschön, ich Dich auch! 

***P.S: Ein Schalk der sich böses dabei denkt! Und wenn schon, um so besser!


----------



## mokka_ (6. Februar 2013)

wird zeit das du das 601 auch mal tunst. nicht nur mit den lagern die frage wäre wie


----------



## Wobbi (6. Februar 2013)

qia, mir war so, als wäre ein unterschwelliger seitenhieb in deiner botschaft versteckt gewesen! 
wie dem auch sei, "kämpfe" ich nach wie vor mit einer möglichkeit den dämpfer des mk10 zeitweise locken (ich meine ein richtiges "lockout" / nicht dieses propedal-ding) zu können.
vielleicht weiss der ein oder andere hierzu rat?


----------



## rzOne20 (6. Februar 2013)

Na Bau einen rpL ein ...


----------



## Wobbi (6. Februar 2013)

wenn du mir dann auch einen händler/link nennen könntest, wo es den rpl in passender größe zu beziehen gibt! 
mit lockout (lieferbar) finde ich lediglich x-fusion, dtswiss, etc.


----------



## poekelz (6. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Dieser neue Bursche (hat heute im Briefkasten gelegen) der Serie MK10
> 
> Das Ergebnis ist ein *MK10,9* mit 165mm Federweg
> Helmchen Tuned Monarch
> ...



Oliver einen coolen Hobel baust du dir da zusammen - bin gespannt auf die Bilder vom Komplettbike und vorallem auf den ersten Fahrbericht.


----------



## biker-wug (6. Februar 2013)

Mach mal ein Bild vom Komplettbike 10.9!! 

Am besten auch gleich mit dem Winkelsteuersatz!!


----------



## Toolkid (6. Februar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wenn du mir dann auch einen händler/link nennen könntest, wo es den rpl in passender größe zu beziehen gibt!
> mit lockout (lieferbar) finde ich lediglich x-fusion, dtswiss, etc.


Sollte das nicht ein Float RL sein?
Im Zweifelsfall kann TF das evtl. umrüsten.


----------



## Qia (6. Februar 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Oliver einen coolen Hobel baust du dir da zusammen - bin gespannt auf die Bilder vom Komplettbike und vorallem auf den ersten Fahrbericht.



Wart mal, wenn Du den neuen fertigen siehst. Der Hebel schaut dann erst wirklich geil aus....Da werden die Gravoren in 3D auch anders färbig eingesetzt. 

Also Bilder von der ganzen Kiste folgen in nächster Zeit!

Lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (6. Februar 2013)

So,

erste Probefahrt mit dem Provisorium ist gemacht.
Fazit:

- Ui, ganz schön agil. Brutal steiler Lenkwinkel! (Qia, wir müssen sprechen)
- Reifen definitiv nicht für Trails im Wald bei diesem Wetter geeignet!!!
- Tuningpotential besteht noch ca. 1Kg. Liegt jetzt bei 12Kg.
- Der Kopf muss sich auch dran gewöhnen, das ein Holm fehlt 
- ansonsten ist es recht schnell im Gegensatz zu meinem MK10. Auf der Hausrunde bei 24km 15min abgenommen.
- an die Optik muss ich mich auch noch gewöhnen.
- Gabel geht unauffällig gut!!!

Ist halt mal was anderes.

Gewechselt werden Pedale, LRS, Sattel, Bremse, Bremsscheiben.

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Februar 2013)

Also ihr könnt mir ja alles erzählen, aber ein Beik mit Lefty sieht immer aus wie so ein dreibeiniger Hund im Park bei mir (zugegeben, der ist auch schneller, als er aussieht).


----------



## Qia (6. Februar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also ihr könnt mir ja alles erzählen, aber ein Beik mit Lefty sieht immer aus wie so ein dreibeiniger Hund im Park bei mir (zugegeben, der ist auch schneller, als er aussieht).



Bei der Lefty ists halt so, dass die bei ihrem geringen gewicht mit einer Funktion glänzt, die Tauchrohrsysteme wirklich nur schwer erreichen. Und steif ist das Teil, da kannst Du jeden stolzen Gedanken morgens im Bett völlig vergessen.


----------



## Qia (6. Februar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> So,
> 
> erste Probefahrt mit dem Provisorium ist gemacht.
> Fazit:
> ...



Kein Poblem!


----------



## Poldidrache (6. Februar 2013)

@kippi: sehr geiles radl !!!


----------



## kippi (6. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Kein Poblem!



Wie wird dein Steuersatz bzgl. Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zum AngleSet liegen.
Den hab ich nämlich leider nicht reinbekommen.

Gruss
Kippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (6. Februar 2013)

Poldidrache schrieb:


> @kippi: sehr geiles radl !!!



Danke.

Hast Du Dein 301 zum Singlespeeder umgebaut  (Foto im Album)


----------



## Poldidrache (6. Februar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Hast Du Dein 301 zum Singlespeeder umgebaut  (Foto im Album)



...hat sich auf der Tour so ergeben - Stöcker im Schaltwerk sind unglaublich inspirierend


----------



## Qia (6. Februar 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Wie wird dein Steuersatz bzgl. Einbauhöhe im Vergleich zum AngleSet liegen.
> Den hab ich nämlich leider nicht reinbekommen.
> 
> Gruss
> Kippi



Wenns 1/18tel bleibt, wirds voll integrierbar. Das heißt, die Höhe bleibt nahezu gleich. Vielleicht 1-2mm mehr.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Deleted 101478 (8. Februar 2013)

Und steif ist das Teil, da kannst Du jeden stolzen Gedanken morgens im Bett völlig vergessen. 

Qia, du wirst immer sympatischer !


----------



## pazze84 (9. Februar 2013)

So nach dem ich seit über einem Jahr mir hier die ganzen schönen Litevilles anschaue will ich nun auch mal mein 301 und mich vorstellen. 
Ich komm aus der nähe von Karlsruhe und bin 28 Jahre alt. Neben meinem 301 fahr ich noch ne R1. Die 2 Schätze sind auch meine größte Freizeitbeschäftigung. 

Zum 301:

Es ist ein Mk8 M 140/160

Gabel: Fox Float 36 160mm
Vorbau: Megaforce 2 60mm
Lenker: Vector 20mm Rice DH
Stütze: Kind Shock 150mm
Sattel: sq lab 611
Laufrad: Veltec AM Two
Reifen: Fat Albert
Komplettgruppe: XT 
Bremsscheiben:  180/200 
Umbau auf 2x10 mit Syntace Bashguard  
Zahnrad vorne 36/22 
Pedale: Welgo MG1 

Gewicht 14kg


----------



## pazze84 (9. Februar 2013)




----------



## paradox (9. Februar 2013)

schickes Gerät. Macht sicherlich viel Spaß.  Ich kämpfe seit Wochen mit ner Erkältung und bin seit gefühlt eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefahren. ... Hmpf.


----------



## echtorg (9. Februar 2013)

ich fange jetzt langsam wieder an damit in die arbeit zu rollen , glaube aber momentan ich habe hinten 5 advantage und nicht nur einen ggg


----------



## GodfredKah (9. Februar 2013)

Es ist ein Mk8 M 140/160!
Laufrad: Veltec AM Two


Hallo pazze84,

die veltec AM two Laufräder sind ja interessant. Welche Nabe/Speichen/Nippel sind denn dran und was wiegt der LRS dann am Ende?

Gruss
GodfredKah


----------



## pazze84 (9. Februar 2013)

hi, zu den Felgen 

Gewicht	 ca. 1.900 Gramm
Felgendurchmesser	 26"
Felgen Farben	 Schwarz, Rot, Weiß, Gold
Reifentyp	 Drahtreifen (Clincher/Faltreifen)
Naben Farben	 Schwarz, Rot
Bremse	 Disk only

Naben	Veltec 414 Disc

Befestigungssystem vorne	 
Schnellspanner,
 15 mm Steckachse
 20 mm Steckachse

Befestigungssystem hinten	
 Schnellspanner,
 Maxle - 12 x 135 mm
 X12 Steckachse (12 x 142 mm)

Nippel	 Aluminium

Speichen	 Sapim Race

Einsatzbereich	 4X, All Mountain, Enduro,
 Freeride light

konnte bis jetzt auch noch nichts negatives feststellen, haben bis jetzt auch jeden quatsch mit gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GodfredKah (10. Februar 2013)

pazze84 schrieb:


> Gewicht	 ca. 1.900 Gramm



Danke erstmal.
Das bike ist schon schick, stimmt!

Den Auslöser der KS direkt unterm Sattel hatte ich auch mal ne zeitlang, hat mich aber auf Dauer doch sehr gestört. Da braucht man schon etwas Zeit zum Runterdrücken des Sattels ohne (bei mir rechte) Hand am Lenker bevor 's runter geht - das kommt aber oft überraschend und dann ist eigentlich keine Zeit mehr. Also bleibt dann nur: kurzfristig einhändig runterwärts oder Sattel oben lassen oder kurz anhalten - alles nicht wirklich gute Möglichkeiten!
Ich habe die Stütze dann gewechselt in Remote, inzwischen hab ich eine LEV - m.E. die bessere Lösung, sehr geschmeidig, auch wenn's etwas mehr wiegt.

GodfredKah


----------



## pazze84 (10. Februar 2013)

Joa, finde das ist gewöhnung ! Den Sattel hat man in 2-3 Sekunden wenn überhaupt unten. Hatte auch überlegt eine mit Remote zu kaufen aber mich stören die vielen Kabel deswegen hatte ich mich für diese entschieden. Und man muss schon sagen die KS ist schon wirklich klasse. 

Gruss


----------



## tommy2 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Liteville-Fahrer,
hiermit sage ich ALLEN einen schönen Dank für die vielen infos zum Aufbau eines 301, die mich schnell zum Erfolg geführt haben. Anbei zwei Bilder vom heutigen Tag im Schnee. 

Grüße Tommy2


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Februar 2013)

is dir möglicherweise der rahmen eine nummer zu klein?


----------



## DC. (11. Februar 2013)

die deemax stehen dem bike sehr gut. sticht aus dem einheitsbrei gut heraus. schönes rad ;-)


----------



## Middlfrank (11. Februar 2013)

Puh, mein erster Post Anbei mal mein 301. Ich weiß, ein eher langweiliger Aufbau, aber eins nachdem anderen 
Aufgrund eines komplizierten Unterschenkelbruches bisher nur mal auf Schotter gefahren


----------



## the_Shot (11. Februar 2013)

Hier mal schnell was von gestern, auf neuen Laufrädern






send from slaughterhouse


----------



## DC. (11. Februar 2013)

@the shot: ist das ein normaler fox rp23, oder ein getunter?


----------



## the_Shot (11. Februar 2013)

Ist ein getunter. War schon im Rahmen verbaut, daher weiß ich leider nicht wer Ihn umgebaut hat.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (11. Februar 2013)

Im Enduro-Trimm. Gestern - 10.2. - Jungfernfahrt. 





MK 10 Gr. L
Antrieb kompletter Mix aus SLX-Kurbel, X0 Shifter und Schaltung, XT Umwerfer und XTR Kassette = Funktion und Fun.
DT Swiss EX1750
50mm Syncros Vorbau und schön breiter Syncros FR Lenker
Sorglos-Gabel RS Lyrik rc2 DH solo air. Absenkung brauche ich nicht, komme überall hoch.
Obergeile Pedale NC17 Magnesium. Etliche Jahre alt, leicht (345gr), stabil, griffig, Lager laufen wie am ersten Tag

Freue mich, jetzt ein LV-ler zu sein!


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

Mein neuer MK 10 im Aufbau....die Frage ist....welche Farbe?....

Mit den neuen qia'ssentials Hook Up 3 Hebeln auf 165mm Federweg in Endserie und natürlich Lord Helmchen Tuned Monarch RT3 






















Oder doch Schwarz mit Rot im Hintergrund?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2013)

Fahr doch erst einmal die original Hebel.
Dann kann du doch erst den Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fahr doch erst einmal die original Hebel.
> Dann kann du doch erst den Unterschied ausmachen.



Hier in Wien fahren mehrere MK 5,6,7,8,9,  und 10. Ich bin befreundet mit dem allerersten LV - Händler in Wien, bei dem hab ich mein MK5 gekauft, da gabs TF noch gar nicht. Ciclopia. Was glaubst Du was ich mache, wenn ich dort im Laden vorbeikomme? 

Kannst Du Deine Spitzen nicht einfach mal sein lassen? Kümmer Dich doch einfach um Deine Sachen und ich kümmer mich um meine (schönen) Sachen.


----------



## Wobbi (13. Februar 2013)

schwarz mit carbon-inlays!


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> schwarz mit carbon-inlays!



Kommt in Natura auch absolut Hammer. (Scherzkeks   )  Schade das Bilder nie die Optik so abbilden, wie das in Natura aussieht. Die Hebel schauen aus wie die Beschläge der teuersten Autos der Welt. Das ist einfach nur Hammer. 

Da ist die Funktion fast nur ein Feature


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wobbi (13. Februar 2013)

:d


----------



## dre (13. Februar 2013)

Bevor ich mir hier alles komplett erlese, ist es möglich mir einmal kurz zusammen zu fassen, wo genau die Vorteile jener Qia-Hebel liegen? Ich würde es gern verstehen. Schon mal vielen Dank für die INfo.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Februar 2013)

Was ich mich gerade frage:

Die MK10 Hebel passen doch nicht ans MK 8/9... Warum passen dann deine Hebel fürs 8/9er ans MK10?


----------



## Wobbi (13. Februar 2013)

weil´s neue hebel sind?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Februar 2013)

Das erste!


----------



## pazze84 (13. Februar 2013)

Würde auch sagen Silber !! Das Rot wirkt zu überladen. 

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Februar 2013)

Rot sticht zu sehr raus,falls das nicht gewünscht ist lieber silber nehmen.
Gibt übrigens mittlerweile Kleber (aus dem Modellbaubereich) die würden die Schrauben an den Carboninlays überflüssig machen und zwar dauerhaft.


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Was ich mich gerade frage:
> 
> Die MK10 Hebel passen doch nicht ans MK 8/9... Warum passen dann deine Hebel fürs 8/9er ans MK10?



Weil meine Hebel auf 200mm Dämpfer mit MEHR Federweg (165mm) getuned sind....also 200x57mm Dämpfer und *anderen Drehpunkten*.


----------



## echtorg (13. Februar 2013)

welche gabel hast denn da reingesteckt


----------



## rzOne20 (13. Februar 2013)

wenn du kannst würd ichs schwarz machen. ich find silber und rot nicht schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Rot sticht zu sehr raus,falls das nicht gewünscht ist lieber silber nehmen.
> Gibt übrigens mittlerweile Kleber (aus dem Modellbaubereich) die würden die Schrauben an den Carboninlays überflüssig machen und zwar dauerhaft.



Das Thema hab ich schon ein Paar mal gehabt. Uns gefallen die Schrauben sehr und wir haben hier auch schwarze.  Aber in Natura machen die wirklich eins ehr schönes Bild und sind deutlich weniger Auffällig, als bei so einem gezoomten Bild.

Aber zu den Tatsachen:

1. Wir hatten schon Sturzhebel, bei denen die Oberfläche beschädigt wurde. Die haben wir reparieren können, aber die Fräsungen machen das ganze schwierig.

Wenn ich das Inlay klebe, dann macht es ne Menge Arbeit, das bei Bedarf wieder heraus zu bekommen.

2. Wenn jemand einen gebrauchten Hebel kauft....und er möchte seine Initialen haben, braucht er bei uns nur das passende Inlay bestellen.

3. Bei Bedarf können wir nahezu jede Farbkombination in kürzester Zeit gestalten, ohne und irgendwelche wilden Kombinationen auf Lager zu legen.

Wir haben hier schon einige sehr intensive Farbwünsche gehabt, das kann man in der Oltimer-Tuninggalerie sehen.

Die ganze Idee hat also durchaus Funktion, wenn auch nicht gleich ersichtlich.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Weil meine Hebel auf 200mm Dämpfer mit MEHR Federweg (165mm) getuned sind....also 200x57mm Dämpfer und *anderen Drehpunkten*.



Das mit dem längeren Dämpfer ist mir klar, aber ich dachte immer, dass die MK10 Hebel auch mit langem Dämpfer nicht im MK8/9 funktionieren.
Dementsprechend ging ich davon aus, dass sich etwas an der Position des Lagers im Oberrohr geändert hat. Wie schaffst du es dann mit einem Hebel beide Rahmen zu bedienen?


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wenn du kannst würd ichs schwarz machen. ich find silber und rot nicht schön...



Schwarz ist für mich absolut gar keine Option. Ich will nicht noch eines von den Schwarzen....manche Leute müssen doch Probleme haben auf nem Liteviller treffen!?!... 

Nönö...wenn dann silber schwarz oder rot schwarz mit silber initialen. Hast Du mein weißes MK5 gesehen? Mit roten Hebeln? Das war für MICH schön!.


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Das mit dem längeren Dämpfer ist mir klar, aber ich dachte immer, dass die MK10 Hebel auch mit langem Dämpfer nicht im MK8/9 funktionieren.
> Dementsprechend ging ich davon aus, dass sich etwas an der Position des Lagers im Oberrohr geändert hat. Wie schaffst du es dann mit einem Hebel beide Rahmen zu bedienen?



Deswegen die dicken Buchstaben: *"andere Drehpunkte" und mehr Federweg. * Das eine hängt mit dem Anderen zusammen. Der vordere Schenkel definiert die Position des Dämpfers unter dem Oberrohr, meine haben eine Schnittmenge der Verschiebung. Der MK10 hat etwas andere Winkel und durch die Schnittmenge der vorderen Drehpunkte von 9 &  10 liegen mit meinen Hebeln die Dämpfer bei beiden Rahmen im akzeptablen Bereich. Beim MK9 ist der Abstand zum Oberrohr mit meinen Hebeln deutlich geringer als beim MK10. Da ist es schon eng mit den Schaltseilen. Der @echtorg hats live gesehen aqn seinem Rahmen. Beim MK10 ist ordentlich Luft.

Ich kanns Dir mal fotografieren. Beim MK10 ist der Drehpunkt eher nach unten gewandert als nach vorne. Beim MK8 &9 hab ich runde 8mm mehr Federweg mit dem 200x57 Dämpfer und beim MK10 nur 5mm. 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Saxen-Paule (13. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Deswegen die dicken Buchstaben: *"andere Drehpunkte" und mehr Federweg. * Das eine hängt mit dem Anderen zusammen. Der vordere Schenkel definiert die Position des Dämpfers unter dem Oberrohr, meine haben eine Schnittmenge der Verschiebung. Der MK10 hat etwas andere Winkel und durch die Schnittmenge der vorderen Drehpunkte von 9 &  10 liegen mit meinen Hebeln die Dämpfer bei beiden Rahmen im akzeptablen Bereich. Beim MK9 ist der Abstand zum Oberrohr mit meinen Hebeln deutlich geringer als beim MK10. Da ist es schon eng mit den Schaltseilen. Der @echtorg hats live gesehen aqn seinem Rahmen. Beim MK10 ist ordentlich Luft.
> 
> Ich kanns Dir mal fotografieren. Beim MK10 ist der Drehpunkt eher nach unten gewandert als nach vorne. Beim MK8 &9 hab ich runde 8mm mehr Federweg mit dem 200x57 Dämpfer und beim MK10 nur 5mm.
> 
> ...



Super Erklärung, danke


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir hier alles komplett erlese, ist es möglich mir einmal kurz zusammen zu fassen, wo genau die Vorteile jener Qia-Hebel liegen? Ich würde es gern verstehen. Schon mal vielen Dank für die INfo.



Am MK 8&9 kannst Du damit auf einen längeren Dämpfer 200x57 mit 8mm mehr Federweg aufstocken. Während beim MK10 nur 5mm mehr herauskommen, bei gleichem Dämpfer. Beim MK10 ists eher die Optilk, während es beim MK 8 & 9 ein deutlicher Performance Schub ist.


----------



## dre (13. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Weil meine Hebel auf 200mm Dämpfer mit MEHR Federweg (165mm) getuned sind....also 200x57mm Dämpfer und *anderen Drehpunkten*.



... d.h. es gibt also einen Bedarf an 301er LV´s mit 165mm Federweg? Warum kaufe ich mir dann nicht ein 301er mit 160mm Hebeln? Verstehe ich da etwas flasch?


----------



## Normansbike (13. Februar 2013)

Moin Jungs, hätte wohl gern auch eines der tollen 301 mk Serie. Ob mk 8 oder mk ... Igal. Doch im Moment hab ich meinen Sparstrumpf fast leer. Suche einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer für günstig Geld, Lagerung, Lack oder kleine Mängel Igal. Wenn einer noch etwas altes verstaubtes vom Lack runtergerissenes rumfliegen hat kann sich mal melden per PN.
Was eure Bikes angeht ein Traum.


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Super Erklärung, danke



Daraus folgt, dass Du mit nem MK10 Hebel am MK9 weniger Federweg bekommst, weil der vordere Schenkel des MK10 Hebel länger ist als bei meinen Hebeln. Nur ein Paar Millimeter, aber die musst Du mal 2,5 bis 3 rechnen, dann kommst Du ungefähr auf die Wirkung des vorderen Schenkels auf den Federweg. 



Die Info fehlte noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... d.h. es gibt also einen Bedarf an 301er LV´s mit 165mm Federweg? Warum kaufe ich mir dann nicht ein 301er mit 160mm Hebeln? Verstehe ich da etwas flasch?



Bei den MK 8 & 9 kommt das straffe Gefühl am Heck daher, dass der 190mm Dämpfer zu früh progressiv wird und sich daher eher wie ein 140er mit Gummipuffer am Ende anfühlt. Deswegen hat man bei MK10 auf den längeren Dämpfer gewechselt.

Und es ist auch völlig egal  was man für Luftkammern führt, sie bringen eine leichte Verbesserung, aber die Übersetzung ist für 190mm Dämpfer einfach zu hoch. Vor Allem für schwere Fahrer.

DESWEGEN für jene, die  eine volle Enduroperformance vom Hinterbau erwarten, diese Hebel. Der 7mm längere Dämpferhub, also immerhin 15% mehr, und die veränderten Drehpunkte am vorderen Schenkel...also verkürzt, flachen die gesamte Kennlinie so ab, dass man einen flacheren linearen Federweg erhält. 

Also deutlich schluckfreudiger.

Beim MK10 wären meine Hebel primär schön, und hätten 5 zusätzliche Millimeter als Draufgabe. 

Also, wer die Optik mag, kann sie auch wegen der Optik fahren. Gedacht sind sie für MK 8 & 9.


----------



## RaceKing79 (13. Februar 2013)

Hi Oliver,
könnte man die inlays nicht von hinten mit senkkopfschrauben befestigen 
So sieht man keine schrauben und sind gut aus zu tauschen!

Aber auch so super Optik!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vase_t (13. Februar 2013)

Moin, hier mal mein neu aufgebautes MK10 in XXL / 650B 160mm auf seiner Jungfernfahrt


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Hi Oliver,
> könnte man die inlays nicht von hinten mit senkkopfschrauben befestigen
> So sieht man keine schrauben und sind gut aus zu tauschen!
> 
> ...



Hi Timo, es lässt sich leider nicht bei allen Inlays ein gutes Gewinde einbringen. Das Material vom Hebel dagegen ist mit Gewinde nicht zu beeindrucken. Aber es kommen in Zukunft 2mm Schrauben hinein, während es jetzt 3mm sind. Dazu kommen die zukünftigen Schrauben auch in Schwarz, sodass man sie nicht wirklich sieht, wenn man sie unsichtbar haben will. Und im Carbon senken ist sehr schlecht fürs Werkzeug und wird nicht tief genug. Dazu gibts den Spruch: "Carbon frisst Werkzeug"

Ich denke, dass die zukünftigen Kombinationen, wenn sie dann mal live gesehen werden, einiges an Inspiration hervorrufen. Aber man hat ja auch immer die Möglichkeit ganz schlicht zu wählen. Silber mit schwarzen Buchstaben oder schwarz mit silber Buchstaben. 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (13. Februar 2013)

vase_t schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal mein neu aufgebautes MK10 in XXL / 650B 160mm auf seiner Jungfernfahrt



Ich find das immer lustig zu sehen, dass bei so großen Rahmen gar nicht auffällt, dass es größere Laufräder drauf hat.

Aber es schaut dadurch deutlich harmonischer aus!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Februar 2013)

Finde ich auch! Harmonisch und schoen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (14. Februar 2013)

Sorry nochmal, sollte ich noch anmerken, brauche die Rahmengröße L.
Und danke Mr. Nice.


----------



## dre (14. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> ...DESWEGEN für jene, die  eine volle Enduroperformance vom Hinterbau erwarten, diese Hebel. Der 7mm längere Dämpferhub, also immerhin 15% mehr, und die veränderten Drehpunkte am vorderen Schenkel...also verkürzt, flachen die gesamte Kennlinie so ab, dass man einen flacheren linearen Federweg erhält.
> 
> Also deutlich schluckfreudiger. ...



Sorry, ich verstehe es nicht. Ich kaufe mir einen Porsche GT2 und rupfe zuerst das Fahrwerk raus weil es mir nicht zusagt? Vielleicht ist die Kaufentscheidung einfach die falsche gewesen. Wenn ich halbwegs aufgeklärt einen ca. 2.000,00  teurer Rahmen kaufe, weiß ich doch was mich erwartet, besonders nach dem ausgiebigen Studium der Erfahrungen anderer und diversen Probefahrten. Warum muss es ein 301 sein, wenn ich solche Erwartungen an die Performance an den Hinterbau habe? Es weiß doch jeder von diesem straffen Hinterbau. Oder muss es unbedingt ein LV sein, geht es mehr darum. Wenn mir dieses wesentliche Merkmal am 301 nun gar nicht gefällt, warum kauft man sich dann kein Canyon, BMC, Scott, Nicolai oder ich weiß nicht was?
Bei dem uns MTB´lern zur Verfügung stehenden Angebot an verschiedenen Bikes, fällt es mir schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass ich einem Rahmen erwerbe um ihn dann in wesentlichen Punkten zu verändern. Und das auch noch in der Preisklasse. Ist es wirklich so, dass der gesamte Bikemarkt nicht in der Lage ist ein Bike zu liefern, das dem einen oder anderen passt?
Und wenn es eben ein LV sein muss, weil die Kisten eben hipp sind, man dabei sein will, nun ja, hätte man sich dann nicht evtl. doch ein 601 kaufen sollen? Ah, wahrscheinlich ist dies dann zu schwer, bzw. die Beine zu schwach und da stimmt dann bestimmt irgendetwas anders nicht.

Man könnte natürlich auch zugeben, dass man einfach nur einen Spieltrieb folgt.

Aber vielleicht kann ich dies auch nur nicht begreifen, weil ich die letzten 15 Jahre zu wenig gefahren bin, keine Ahnung habe, mir einfach die Supercheckerbikeperfomnace fehlt und ich ein MTB noch immer nicht von einem RR unterscheiden kann.


----------



## rzOne20 (14. Februar 2013)

na da hat einer gut geschlafen


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2013)

Also hier mal meine Meinung dazu:

Wenn einem das 301 überhaupt nicht taugt, kann ich die Argumente von Dre nachvollziehen, dann darf man es sich nicht kaufen.

Als ich mein MK8 noch hatte, war ich echt begeistert vom Komplettpaket. Nach zwei Jahren hab ich angefangen heftigere Sachen zu fahren, auch Bikepark usw., da hat mir dann der Hinterbau nicht mehr getaugt. Also auf Monarch gewechselt, später auf ein 601.

Hätte es damals schon die 200mm Dämpferlösung von Qia gegeben, hätte ich es wahrscheinlich getestet.
Spieltrieb trifft es richtig!!

Zu den Hebeln beim MK10 oder MK11. Wenn einem die Optik gefällt, warum nicht!! Ist ein Hobby, ein Spleen, was auch immer, da muss man nicht alles rational erklären können!! 
Siehe Alufelgen bei Autos und so Sachen!!!

So und jetzt zurück zum Thema, wo bleiben die Bilder von den ersten bunten tf-bikes MK11.

Bild ist alt, Bike hab ich nicht mehr.....


----------



## Radler01 (14. Februar 2013)

vase_t schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal mein neu aufgebautes MK10 in XXL / 650B 160mm auf seiner Jungfernfahrt



Sehr goil, dein Aufbau...bin mal gespannt auf die ersten 29" MK11 XXL ob die Riesenräder auch so schnugelig aussehen, was zeigt den die Waage bei deinem Aufbau?


----------



## rayc (14. Februar 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ist ein Hobby, ein Spleen, was auch immer, da muss man nicht alles rational erklären können!!





Yep, so ist es.

ray


----------



## MarkusL (14. Februar 2013)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Hi Oliver,
> könnte man die inlays nicht von hinten mit senkkopfschrauben befestigen
> So sieht man keine schrauben und sind gut aus zu tauschen!
> 
> ...


Ich mag überhaupt keine Teile am Fahrrad, die außer Deko keine Funktion haben. Man könnte aber dan ganzen Hebel aus Carbon machen.


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Man könnte aber dan ganzen Hebel aus Carbon machen.


 
ob das ein den materialeigenschaften gerechter einsatzzweck/ort wäre, wage ich mal in frage zu stellen. vielleicht sagt ja einer der cfk spezialisten mal was dazu...


----------



## vase_t (14. Februar 2013)

Radler01 schrieb:


> Sehr goil, dein Aufbau...bin mal gespannt auf die ersten 29" MK11 XXL ob die Riesenräder auch so schnugelig aussehen, was zeigt den die Waage bei deinem Aufbau?



14,7-15kg  Finde ich aber in Hinblick auf die Größe und meiner Masse (100kg) angemessen. Ich habe mich bewusst für Stabilität entschieden (36er Fox, Saint Bremse, 650B HD). Und Optik war bei der Entscheidung für 650B sehr wichtig 

Ganz entscheidend fand ich beim Liteville die angepasste Geometrie auch für große Fahrer - damit gab es für mich eigentlich keine Alternative zum Liteville. Das Bike kann jetzt eigentlich alles besser als mein altes Canyon Nerve in XL - vor allem berghoch.
Über ein 29er habe ich auch kurz nachgedacht (ganz konkret das Cube Stereo), habe mich dann aber doch aufgrund der schlechter angepassten Geometrie und dem für mich nachteiligen Übersetzungverhältnis dagegen entschieden Ich fahre steilere Uphills gerne leicht mit hoher Tritfrequenz 22er -> vorne/36hinten. Außerdem will ich kein Carbon und ich habe genau die Komponenten, die ich haben will ;-)


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ich mag überhaupt keine Teile am Fahrrad, die außer Deko keine Funktion haben. Man könnte aber dan ganzen Hebel aus Carbon machen.



Äh? Sie haben eine Funktion?  Und solche Hebel aus Carbon, die den Zweck wirklich erfüllen, werden dann ordentlich teuer. Mit gefrästen Lagersitzen oder Schraubenlöchern wird das nix.


Seit wann darf eigentlich etwas das seine Funtkion erfüllt, nicht auch Ästhetisch sein? Wasn das für ein Puristen-Quark? 

Ich möcht mal sehen, wie solche Leute gucken, wen Sie n 600.000 Euro Auto kaufen und das Teil hat unbezogene Aluminium-Sitzschalen und keine Armaturenverkleidung.  

Klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (14. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Äh? Sie haben eine Funktion? Und solche Hebel aus Carbon, die den Zweck wirklich erfüllen, werden dann ordentlich teuer. Mit gefrästen Lagersitzen oder Schraubenlöchern wird das nix.
> 
> 
> Seit wann darf eigentlich etwas das seine Funtkion erfüllt, nicht auch Ästhetisch sein? Wasn das für ein Puristen-Quark?
> ...


Reg' dich doch nicht auf!  Ich mag deine normalen Alu-Hebel, die sind schön gemacht, nur diese Variante mit den Inlays gefällt mir persönlich halt nicht. Ich mag auch keine Alu-Lenker mit Carbonummantelung oder Flaschenhalter in "Carbon"-Optik. Und?
Übrigens: Ich habe schon ernsthaft über Carbonsitzschalen im Auto nachgedacht.


----------



## supasini (14. Februar 2013)

Form follows function.
und die qia-Hebel find ich nicht schön. Alle. (und zu teuer)
Aber das ist MEIN Geschmack - qia findet sie ja selber schön.
was mich nervt: das extrem-"Marketing" von qia - wird Zeit, dass ich ihn wieder wie in der guten alten zeit auf ignore setze... - 34 Beiträge seit gestern ist einfach was viel.

Sehr gut: die kritischen Anmerkungen von [email protected] zum Thema Steuersatz - ich bin kein Ischenjör, aber ich wäre niemlas auf die Idee gekommen, in mein Mk8 einen nicht vollintegrierten zu bauen. Begründung von Michi ist nachvollziehbar und entspricht meinen Gedanken, wenn ich's auch nicht hätte so ausdrücken können.

Schade: das Cross-Marketing-Gepushe vom dunklen Lord macht mir diesen auch madig, obwohl ich mit Stefan*) bisher netten und guten Kontakt hatte und eigentlich ne Menge von seiner Arbeit halte. Aber da hab ich es mittlerweile immerhin mit ner richtigen Firma zu tun die zudem faire Preise bietet (jeweils Vergleich mit Mitbewerbern: bei qia seine Hebel vs. die Originalen von LV, beim Lord sein Tuning resp. Wartungspreise vs. die von Whizz Whelles, Sport Import,...)

*) hab von Stefan nen HV-Monarchen anpassen, ne Lyrik Air tunen und ne Revelation warten lassen.

Nachtrag: wenn es sich aber bei qia tatsächlich um ne Firma handelt, dann ist erst recht Zurückhaltung angesagt bei der Werbung.


----------



## dre (14. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> ...wen Sie n 600.000 Euro Auto kaufen ...



... nun ja, vielleicht etwas gewagt diese Angabe. Anbei ein reales Beispiel.

Ein Rolls Royce Phantom-Halter besitzt im Durchschnitt mindestens 7 - 8 Fahrzeuge. Also warum sollten sich solche Leute nicht auch einen einen Enzo-_light_ o.ä. gönnen, neben der Yacht, dem Flieger, dem Penthouse .... . Ganz schräg werden die Zahlen im Zusammenhang mit einem Veyron.

Ich glaube das passt nicht ganz zu einem MTB, auch wenn ein LV recht teuer ist.


----------



## mauntnmad (14. Februar 2013)

Hi Qia !
Hat die weisse Farbe am Monarchen gehalten oder seh ich da ein paar Abplatzer ? Stefan hatte mir abgeraten und ich bin jetzt mit dem schwarzen für mein schwarz elox recht zufrieden


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... nun ja, vielleicht etwas gewagt diese Angabe. Anbei ein reales Beispiel.
> 
> Ein Rolls Royce Phantom-Halter besitzt im Durchschnitt mindestens 7 - 8 Fahrzeuge. Also warum sollten sich solche Leute nicht auch einen einen Enzo-_light_ o.ä. gönnen, neben der Yacht, dem Flieger, dem Penthouse .... . Ganz schräg werden die Zahlen im Zusammenhang mit einem Veyron.
> 
> Ich glaube das passt nicht ganz zu einem MTB, auch wenn ein LV recht teuer ist.



Is ja auch egal. 

Lassen wir das. Mein Einsatz wird ja nur als Marketing verstanden und nicht als Freude an der Sache. Ich sag dazu mal gar nix mehr und verzieh mich in mein Forum.

  @Sini: leider geht das nicht günstiger. Ich habs versucht.


----------



## Qia (14. Februar 2013)

mauntnmad schrieb:


> Hi Qia !
> Hat die weisse Farbe am Monarchen gehalten oder seh ich da ein paar Abplatzer ? Stefan hatte mir abgeraten und ich bin jetzt mit dem schwarzen für mein schwarz elox recht zufrieden



Das sind keine Abplatzer. Leider ist bei der Montage in einem anderen Rahmen der Rahmen aus dem Ständer gerutscht und die Wippe ist mit aller Kraft über den Dämpfer gerutscht.

Aber der weiße Lack hält weniger als der schwarze, am LV dürfte es aber kei Problem sein..


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Februar 2013)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist die weiße Beschichtung auf den RS Dämpfern nicht besonders haltbar, gerade beim Lagerwechsel platzt da gern Farbe an den Eyelets ab. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2013)

laberlaberlaber...

Zur Strafe ein Bild:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1310475



301Mk3X12 XL. Aktuell 14.5kg (wegen der Pedale) . Kein Spezialsteuersatz, keine Spezialhebel. Einfach nur Funktion.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Februar 2013)

Kein Spezialhebel, kein Spezialsteuersatz, aber ne spezielle Farbkombi!!

Mir gefällt es so bunt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2013)

Ja, normal sind da noch die grünen Vaults dran.


----------



## michi3 (14. Februar 2013)

Mann ist das riiiiieeeesig!


----------



## cubabluete (14. Februar 2013)

vase_t schrieb:


> 14,7-15kg


Endlich mal einer dessen Waage richtig funktioniert.
Gratuliere, super Aufbau!
Gewicht wird sowieso überbewertet .


----------



## vase_t (15. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer dessen Waage richtig funktioniert.
> Gratuliere, super Aufbau!
> Gewicht wird sowieso überbewertet .



Besten Dank für das nette Feedback hier im Forum


----------



## Haentz (15. Februar 2013)

MK8, Evo'13 14,1kg noch mit Schläuchen, da ist also noch gewaltig was drin  

Leider ist aus dem Koffer mitlerweile das geworden, was ich nie wollte: Fast komplett Schwarz Mal erkundigen, wie das mit dem umeloxieren so läuft


----------



## .t1mo (15. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mir - nur in der Tat ziemlich schwarz. Ist die Lyrik 'ne Coil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Februar 2013)

Mir gefällt es gut, so wie es dasteht!!


----------



## Hans (15. Februar 2013)

mir gefällt es auch - nur die Schriftzüge Reifen/Felgen sollten richtig stehen


----------



## 147ar (15. Februar 2013)

[/quote]

Schöner Aufbau


----------



## echtorg (15. Februar 2013)

Falsches Forum g


----------



## Simpson90 (15. Februar 2013)

Hier mal ein Video über einen der vielen Einsatzzwecke des 301!!
ab 1.35 mn gehts los.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/55899679"]http://vimeo.com/55899679[/ame]

kommt meiner Vorstellung schonmal sehr nahe =D

Grüße


----------



## DannyCalifornia (15. Februar 2013)

Kannte das Video schon, aber stimmt schon, is ganz cool


----------



## cubabluete (15. Februar 2013)

Sowas fahren wir ständig. Lässig.


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

vorab Brauche noch kurz Tipps zu dem Fox Dämpfer. Ich kann andem roten Rädchen drehen, habe 12-13 Pins von ganz auf nach ganz zu zählen können. Habe bei 85 kg rund 18 Bar drin, die rote Markierung ist auf der Rahmenmarkierung - wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze. 
Bei dem "QPropedal" merke ich aktuell nicht wirklich etwas....
Könnt Ihr mir kurz Daten geben, wie ich optimal einstelle? Druck? Diese Drehung an dem roten Rad? Danke. 


hier nun endlich mein "altes" MK10, XL - 650b Aufbau 140/140 mm 650b Revelation, komplett XTR - sehr leicht gehalten. Wird neben meinem 29er HT mein neues Tourenbike. 

Ich bin 1,90 / mit knapp 85 kg voll beladen. Und ja die leichten 650b Crest-Felgen taugen. Hatte einen Satz zuvor als 29er LRD testen können und die haben gut gehalten. 

Hat mit den schweren Shimano Pedalen komplett !!! 12,0 kg - siehe letztes Bild. Rechnerisch 12,1 kg SOLL / IST 12,0 kg. Passt! 
Es wird noch die Vorbauhöhe gecheckt und dann die Türmchen ggf. noch minimiert, Pedale, Griffe und evt. Sattel werden noch geändert - das hatte ich für den Aufbau noch hier liegen. Dann kommt noch der Rockguard hin, hier hat mein Händler jedoch die falsche Ausführung mit gegeben ...

Ist jetzt erst fertig geworden, es schneit und wir haben Salz auf der Straße konnte daher nur bei uns in der Halle bisher Probe fahren. Bei der Salzsuppe gehts noch nicht raus. 

Hier die Komponenten-Liste: 

Bremsadapter Shimano PM 180  inkl. Titan-Schrauben 
Bremse Shimano XTR  Trail Scheibenbremsen BR-M985 + BL-M988  Bremsscheiben  V/H 
Shimano XT 180/180  Ice-Tech, 6-Loch, SMRT-86M, 6 Loch 
Dämpfer Fox RP23 Kashima 
Gabel Rock Shox Revelation  RCT3, 140 mm 
Griffe Ergon GS1 L  Leichtbau, 155g Griffe 
Crank Brothers Lock On Griff Cobalt 65g  
*XTR Gruppe komplett * 
Innenlager Shimano XTR Kassette 
Shimano XTR CS-M980  11-36 Kette 
Shimano XTR CN-M980  HG-X 10-fach-Kette 
Kleinteile Spacer, Schrauben 
Kurbelgarnitur Shimano XTR 10-fach  Kurbel FC-M980, 42-32-24  175 mm 
Laufräder Tune King/Kong, No  Tubes Creest 650b 
Lenker Truvativ Noir 700 mm  T40 Carbon, 10° 
Pedale Shimano PD-M324 
Rahmen Liteville 301 MK10 XL  inkl. Dämpfer 
Reifen HA Racing Ralph Evo  PaceStar 650B x 2,25 Reifen 
VA Nobby Nic Evo Snake  Skin PaceStar 650B x 2,35 
Sattel ALIANTE GAMMA XM 
Sattelsschelle Syntace Superlock II 
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 34,9 x 480  mm 
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR 10-fach  Schaltwerk RD-M986 SGS 
Schaltwerkschutz Syntace RockGuard II 
Schläuche Schwalbe Schlauch SV  19A  (40g/Stk) 
Shifter/Trigger Shimano XTR Rapidfire  SL-M980-A Set 2-/3 x 10 inkl. Zügen & Hüllen 
Spacer Syntace MegaSpacer,  10 mm + 10 mm 
Steckachse Syntace X-12 Steuersatz Syntace Superspin 
Umwerfer Shimano XTR Umwerfer  FD-M980 E-Type 3 
Vorbau Syntace Megaforce 2 -  70mm 
Differenz Kleinteile, Fett,  etc. 

Viel Spaß, Happytrails, Maik


/ hier die Bilder:


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

und weiter ...


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

http://www.kwicpix.de/display-i14427bq384b.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2013)

Richtig schön ist geworden. Sehr guter Aufbau.
Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## cubabluete (15. Februar 2013)

Edler und schöner Aufbau.
Wenn man sie die Stütze so ansieht kommt mir schon wieder der Gedanke an einen XXL Rahmen.
Aber nun zu deiner Frage:
18 bar sind definitiv zuviel. Ich schätze bei deinem Gewicht dürften 14 bar reichen.
Rebound (rote Rad) drehst mal ganz auf (gegen Uhrzeigersinn). Dadurch erhöht sich die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit was wiederum bei schnellen aufeinanderfolgenden Schägen positiv ist. Meiner Meinung nach kannst es offen lassen.
PP merkst in der Halle oder im Flachen fast nicht bis gar nicht, aber fahr mal auf einen Berg rauf und dann hast du einen sehr großen und auch spürbaren Unterschied.


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Richtig schön ist geworden. Sehr guter Aufbau.
> Gruß,
> Kilian




Hi killian, 

Danke für die Tipps. Hat mir einiges gebracht. 
Verzweifle noch etwas an dem Dämpfer... Bei 18 Bar bin ich im aufsitzen mit dem Hebel und dem roten Bolzen etwa gleich. 
Bei pro Pedal merke ich nicht wirkliches einrasten. 
Was mache ich mit dem roten Rad. Habe 12-13 Pins gezählt wenn ich von ganz zu nach auf drehe. 
Hast Du mit evt. Noch Tipps? 

Würde mich freuen. Sobald Wetter etwas besser ist geht's los...

Gruß Maik


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Edler und schöner Aufbau.
> Wenn man sie die Stütze so ansieht kommt mir schon wieder der Gedanke an einen XXL Rahmen.
> Aber nun zu deiner Frage:
> 18 bar sind definitiv zuviel. Ich schätze bei deinem Gewicht dürften 14 bar reichen.
> ...




Danke für die Blumen. 
Deine Tipps werde ich morgen testen. 
Das rote Rad, in Fahrtrichtung links? Ist das auf? 
Was kann ich da bezwecken. Sorry, ist mein 1. fully. 

Gruß Maik

Hab's gecheckt, 210 Psi, sind Knapp 14,5 Bar. Hatte mich vertan.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Februar 2013)

Welche PP Stufe hast Du gewählt?


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welche PP Stufe hast Du gewählt?



Habe pro Pedal 1,2 und 3 getestet. 3 sollte recht zu sein, oder?


----------



## cubabluete (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn du von unten auf das rote Rad schaust, dann nach links gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehen (wie bei einer Schraube).
PP (blaue Rad) stellst auf 0, dann ist der Dämpfer, wenn der blaue heben - von oben gesehen - rechts steht offen. Wenn du den Hebel nach links drückst hast automatisch PP 3.


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

Hey Jungs, 

Habt ihr mir noch  Tipps zur Gabel 
Revelation RCT, 650b 140 mm
Habe oben links das Ventil, ca 120 psi. 
Dann oben recht den blauen heben für die RCT Stufen: zu, offen Schlag von unten, komplett offen. Auf dem blauen Hebel, silbernes Rad mit +/- vermutlich die zugstufe. 
Im selben Holmen rechts. Gibt's dann unten an der Gabel noch einen roten Alu drehknopf, der auch fein rastet. 

Es gibt beim Kauf der Gabel keine Anleitung.... Gehen die von aus, das dt swiss gleich baut wie rock shox? Danke auch hierzu für Tipps bei der Einstellung 
Gerne auch link zu einem Handbuch. 

Freu mich auf kurze Info. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## rayc (15. Februar 2013)

oben, ist die Druckstufe.

Unten ist die Zugstufe, achte mal auf den Aufkleber mit den Hase und Schildkröte 


Auf der RS Webseite solltest du die Anleitung finden.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (15. Februar 2013)

@mw8000
Ähm....sind Deine Fragen eigentlich ernst gemeint?
Welcher schlechte Verkäufer hat Dich so mit Deinem Material im Stich gelassen..???

Es ist okay zu fragen wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, aber das was Du wissen möchtest gehört (zumindest teilweise) zu den Basics einer Fahrwerkseinstellung. 
Wenn Du keine Anleitungen in Schriftform dazu bekommen hast...auf Youtube gibt es für fast alles hinreichend erklärte Videos - wenn auch teils nur auf englisch.

Einfach mal dran drehen an den Einstellknöpfen und schaun was passiert/sich verändert....so schnell geht da nix kaputt 
Standardeinstellungen gibt es für Luftfederelemente nicht....auch nicht im Liteville-Forum  Jeder hier bevorzugt ein anderes Set-up, da die Einsatzbereiche sowie die Körpergegebenheiten zu unterschiedlich sind.
Langsam rantasten und immer nur wenige Klicks verändern und immer wieder probefahren (im Gelände). Irgendwann findest Du schon die richtigen Einstellungen FÜR DICH....


----------



## mw8000 (15. Februar 2013)

Tja Tommi, 

So ist das halt wenn man die teile im Netz bestellt, bzw ein teilepaket vom Kumpel kauft. Sei ohne Sorge, ich Schraube nicht zum 1. mal. 
Meine fragen waren im übrigen ernst gemeint. 
Mein setup, welches mir passt, werde ich schon noch finden. 

Bin 15 Jahre nur hardtail Gefahren und habe mir das LV für die härteren Sachen raus gelassen....


----------



## cubabluete (16. Februar 2013)

Für Fragen gibt es das Forum.
Zu deiner Frage: Mach die Druck und Zugstufen vorerst alle auf. 
Schwieriger ist das Setup mit dem Luftdruck. Hier kannst du nur mal sowohl bei Dämpfer und Gabel alles ungefähr einstellen. Luftdruck erhöhen oder senken würde ich erst nach einigen Ausfahrten durchführen, wenn du siehst wie weit Gabel und Dämpfer einfedern.
Sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer sollten den Federweg fast ganz ausnützen (bei deinen härtesten Einsätzen). Dann hast die optimale Einstellung beim Luftdruck.


----------



## tommi101 (16. Februar 2013)

mw8000 schrieb:


> Tja Tommi,
> 
> So ist das halt wenn man die teile im Netz bestellt, bzw ein teilepaket vom Kumpel kauft. Sei ohne Sorge, ich Schraube nicht zum 1. mal.
> Meine fragen waren im übrigen ernst gemeint.
> ...



Moijos...
Tut mir leid wenn das komisch rüberkam, aber ich dachte halt das sich jemand, der sich solch teures HighTech Material anschafft, schon weiss womit er sich befasst.
Also sorge ich mich nicht....schliesslich hast Du das Bike ja auch selbst aufgebaut bekommen, was ja eigentlich die viel größere technische Herausforderung darstellt (Schaltung einstellen, Bremsen entlüften usw.). Gefällt mir übrigens super Dein 301/650b...Traumgewicht für die Größe 

Hier (wenn auch von nicht von LV) gibt es eine brauchbare Anleitung zu den erforderlichen Einstellungen, damit beginnt man in der Regel:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=124
Beim Dämpfer mit der LV-Empfehlung, also Pin-auf-Pin-Einstellung anfangen. Wenn das soweit passt, befasst Du Dich mit der Zugstufe:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...upportcenter_articles_id=41&type=mountainbike
Dann weiter zur Feineinstellung bzw. Korrektur/Anpassung des Luftdrucks:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=120&page=1

Ich würde die Einstellungen allerdings erst auf dem Trail vornehmen.
Nimm Dir Zeit für die ersten Ausfahrten und hab die Pumpe im Rucksack dabei, damit Du ggf. sofort anpassen kannst. Ein paar PSI mehr oder weniger, 1-2 Klicks am roten Rädchen machen manchmal viel aus und bringen das Optimum immer näher.
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## dre (16. Februar 2013)

... hier wird das Thema wirklich einmal richtig erklärt.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o&feature=player_detailpage"]Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Tobi555 (16. Februar 2013)

Und noch ein kleiner Ra(d)tschlag, der vorallem am Anfang recht hilfreich sein kann ... schreib dir die Werte der Einstellungen (Klicks, Luftdruck usw.) in eine Tabelle mit kurzen Stichpunkten, was dir an dem Setup gefallen bzw. was sich geändert hat.

Gibt nämlich auch einige Spezialisten, die sich ständig im Kreis drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe eine Datenbank erstellt, in der die Fahrwerkseinstellungen eingetragen werden können. Ziel der Datensammlung ist es, eine Orientierungshilfe zur Fahrwerksabstimmung zu bieten.

Die Tabelle mit allen Einträgen ist hier zu finden.

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Einstellungssuche


----------



## dre (16. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Datenbank erstellt, in der die Fahrwerkseinstellungen eingetragen werden können. Ziel der Datensammlung ist es, eine Orientierungshilfe zur Fahrwerksabstimmung zu bieten.
> 
> Die Tabelle mit allen Einträgen ist hier zu finden.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das bei der Einstellungssuche



Super, danke


----------



## Peter-S (16. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Super, danke



 Gerne. Ich hoffe es füllt sich so langsam die Tabelle... Ist sehr interessant die Unterschiede zu sehen.


----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2013)

klasse Idee - sollte dahin, wo man es leicht findet


----------



## Peter-S (16. Februar 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> klasse Idee - sollte dahin, wo man es leicht findet



Noch leichter ... ?


----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2013)

jetzt ist es leicht genug


----------



## rayc (16. Februar 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Datenbank erstellt, in der die Fahrwerkseinstellungen eingetragen werden können. Ziel der Datensammlung ist es, eine Orientierungshilfe zur Fahrwerksabstimmung zu bieten.
> 
> Die Tabelle mit allen Einträgen ist hier zu finden.
> 
> Vielleicht hilft das bei der Einstellungssuche



Gute Idee.

Federhärte für Coil fehlt.
Und wenn bekannt welches Öl.
Das hat ja Einfluss auf die Einstellung.

Bei getunten Gabeln und Dämpfern wird es ganz schwer, Push und  @Lord Helmchen kennen nicht nur ein Tuning.
Bevorzugter Einsatzzweck und Vorlieben spielen natürlich einen große Rolle beim Abstimmen.

Lassen sich die Einträge ändern, falls man sein Setup ändert?

ray

P.S.: Den Ursprungsthread habe ich ja garnicht mitbekommen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Edler und schöner Aufbau.
> Wenn man sie die Stütze so ansieht kommt mir schon wieder der Gedanke an einen XXL Rahmen.
> Aber nun zu deiner Frage:
> 18 bar sind definitiv zuviel. Ich schätze bei deinem Gewicht dürften 14 bar reichen.
> ...



So definitiv nicht richtig. Zugstufe von ganz zu beginnend langsam aufdrehen. Der Fox hat nen Highspeed-Kreislauf, der ist im Hub auch dann noch aktiv wenn er am Hubanfang lahm genug ist.  (un= DT!)

Ich muss das auch meinen Kunden immer wieder erklären, diese DT-typische Raketenzugstufe muss bei einem modernen Federbein nicht sein.

(Sollte der Dämpfer jetzt aber im Hub stempeln ist die Abstimmung falsch, da hilft bei Fox die Firma TFtuned gerne und gut aus!) 

Mit ner gescheiten Zugstufenabstimmung brauchste den Plattformhebel auch nur noch deutlich selten. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## cubabluete (16. Februar 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit ner gescheiten Zugstufenabstimmung brauchste den Plattformhebel auch nur noch deutlich selten.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


 
Das klingt interessant. Zugstufe hat Einfluss auf Plattform? Dachte, dafür ist nur die Druckstufe verantwortlich.


----------



## Peter-S (16. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> Federhärte für Coil fehlt.
> Und wenn bekannt welches Öl.
> ...



Ich kann gerne weitere Punkte aufnehmen. Hierzu ist es mir hilfreich, wenn der gewünschte Punkt definiert wird und mögl. Optionen benannt werden. So, wie sich im Moment die Abfrage zusammensetzt.

Alles wird diese Zusammenstellung nicht erschlagen können und ursprünglich hatte ich die Tabelle für "Einsteiger" gedacht, damit man mal einen Anhaltspunkt bekommt für ein Setup.

Änderungen kann ich gerne nachpflegen - einfache PM an mich mit den Änderungen richten. Schreibrechte auf die Tabelle wollte ich nicht einräumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Das klingt interessant. Zugstufe hat Einfluss auf Plattform? Dachte, dafür ist nur die Druckstufe verantwortlich.



Ne, die Zugstufe holt das Wippen raus. Mach das mit der Druckstufe und der Hinterbau wird prellig. 

Bei nem schlecht konstruierten Hinterbau macht das Sinn, bei nem 301 nicht wirklich. Mit ner gut abgestimmten Zugstufe kriegt man sogar 200mm Federweg recht wippneutral den Berg hoch.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2013)

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/latest/93729/addon-93729-latest.xpi?src=dp-btn-primary


----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. Februar 2013)

Hmm, darf ich dann mal blöd fragen, wie weit sollte man denn die Zugstufe dann in etwa aufdrehen? Ich hab meine am Dämpfer glaub momentan ca. 3 klicks vor ganz offen, aber des is dann vermutlich zu viel, oder? Bzw. anders rum, woran merk ichs denn, wann sie gut ist?


----------



## Tobi555 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub da ne pauschale Antwort zu geben wird schwierig. Hängt von vielen persönlichen Eigenschaften und Vorlieben ab (Köpergewicht, Hebel, Dämpfer, usw.).

Das mit der Zugstufe und dem Wippen ist schon richtig. Hat Liteville auch schon beim DT so empfohlen. Da war es dann wirklich eine Geduldsache, bis man das Optimum rausgefunden hat (man hatte ja nur die "kleine" Auswahl von ca. 40 Klicks  ). Wenn man das Optimum dann mal erreicht hat, konnten schon ein/zwei Klicks ausreichen von  zu bzw. umgedreht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2013)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da ne pauschale Antwort zu geben wird schwierig. Hängt von vielen persönlichen Eigenschaften und Vorlieben ab (Köpergewicht, Hebel, Dämpfer, usw.).
> 
> Das mit der Zugstufe und dem Wippen ist schon richtig. Hat Liteville auch schon beim DT so empfohlen. Da war es dann wirklich eine Geduldsache, bis man das Optimum rausgefunden hat (man hatte ja nur die "kleine" Auswahl von ca. 40 Klicks  ). Wenn man das Optimum dann mal erreicht hat, konnten schon ein/zwei Klicks ausreichen von  zu bzw. umgedreht.



Das war aber zu Zeiten des DT Federbeins welches keine Highspeed-Zugstufe hatte, ein Feature welches sowohl Fox als auch RS und Manitou seit ca. 1998 in ihren Dämpfern verbauen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Simpson90 (17. Februar 2013)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]

Neue Gabel: Durolux TA RC2 180-140mm, 
mit mattschwarzer Folie abgeklebt (scheiß Geschäft sag ich euch =D )

Für mich ists so perfekt, höre aber gerne eure Meinungen ;-)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Februar 2013)

Simpson90
So ganz nach meinem Geschmack,schwarz wie die Nacht.
Jetzt noch das rote LV Logo ab und den Zugstufeneinsteller schwärzen.
Klasse Bike


----------



## Tobi555 (17. Februar 2013)

Jupp, schaut richtig geil aus. 
Das rote V würde mich persönlich nicht mal stören, da ab und an immer mal ein paar rote Punkte hervorblitzen. 

Die Verlegung der hinteren Bremsleitung (am Bremssattel) schaut etwas merkwürdig aus, oder täuscht das durch die Bilder?


----------



## Simpson90 (17. Februar 2013)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


ich wüsste nicht wie ichs besser machen könnte.
was meint ihr?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Februar 2013)

da hätte ich wohl den letzten Halter an der Kettenstrebe ausgelassen und die Leitung an der Innenseite der Druckstrebe entlang geführt.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Tobi555 (17. Februar 2013)

Evtl. wäre das eine Alternative, oder so

Am besten diesen Thread mal durchblättern, vielleicht taucht die ein oder andere Idee noch auf.


----------



## Duke_do (17. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Bremsleitung am hinteren Saintsattel genau so wie Simpson verlegt. Ist ja von L&S so auch vorgeschlagen. Nutze das schon seit Jahren. Finde dieses direkte hochgehen nach dem Halter wesentlich unschöner. 
Ich würde da nichts dran ändern, macht keine Geräusche, bewährt und gut.


----------



## Rüssel__ (17. Februar 2013)

@Simpson90

Hab sie ebenfalls so verlegt.
In meinen Augen die sinnvollste Verlegung weil die Leitung so immer schön geschützt am Rahmen entlang läuft


----------



## Kompostman (17. Februar 2013)

Würde ich such so machen. ;-)


Tobi555 schrieb:


> Evtl. wäre das eine Alternative, oder so
> 
> Am besten diesen Thread mal durchblättern, vielleicht taucht die ein oder andere Idee noch auf.


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


>



Wär mir zu gefährlich wegen hängen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (17. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wär mir zu gefährlich wegen hängen bleiben.



...Wärme steigt doch auf, oder  Also bloß nicht stehen bleiben


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2013)

Wie meinen?


----------



## cubabluete (17. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wär mir zu gefährlich wegen hängen bleiben.


 Hängen bleibt man schon nicht, sieht aber nicht gut aus, so ist es eleganter. Habs auch so bei meiner Code gelöst.


----------



## p00nage (17. Februar 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hängen bleibt man schon nicht, aber so ist es eleganter.



Frage ist halt ob da der Knick nicht zu extrem ist.


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2013)

So würde ich es bevorzugen:


----------



## cubabluete (17. Februar 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Frage ist halt ob da der Knick nicht zu extrem ist.


kein problem


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> So würde ich es bevorzugen:


da würde ich aber vor der ersten Fahrt unbedingt ausprobieren ob bei max. einfedern die Leitung lang genug ist.


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> So würde ich es bevorzugen:



So verschieden sind Geschmäcker und Ansichten

Allein beim betrachten der Bilder frag ich mich wo leichter was einfädeln kann, bei deiner Variante oder meiner??
Und rein optisch gefällt mir meine Verlegung besser.

Ich fahr das ganze jetzt geschätzte 20TKM so und alles ohne Probleme.

Aber den Zweck erfüllen ja beide


----------



## Peter-S (18. Februar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie meinen?



Naja, Hitze steigt nach oben, richtig? Wenn deine Leitung nun direkt über der Scheibe und den Pads steht, dann ist sie direkt der Hitze ausgesetzt und nur wenige cm über der Hitzequelle.

Also, mir persönlich wäre diese Position im wahrsten Sinn zu heiß


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2013)

Gerade eingetrudelt bei mir.
Es folgen vom Besitzer noch bessere Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (18. Februar 2013)

Sieht nett aus - muss man schon sagen.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus - muss man schon sagen.



Hat er auch gesagt. Er hat ursprünglich nicht gewusst, wie die teile aussehen....dann hab ich eine echt liebe Mail bekommen 
Ich traue mich aber nicht mehr zu veröffentlichen. Er macht bessere Bilder mit Fahrbericht sobald weniger Schnee liegt.


----------



## VF1 (18. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Hat er auch gesagt. Er hat ursprünglich nicht gewusst, wie die teile aussehen....dann hab ich eine echt liebe Mail bekommen
> Ich traue mich aber nicht mehr zu veröffentlichen. Er macht bessere Bilder mit Fahrbericht sobald weniger Schnee liegt.



Hi,

passt ja optisch wie A.... auf Eimer mit den neuen Hebeln

Lg. Volker


----------



## klmp77 (18. Februar 2013)

die hebel sind mir zu rund gelutscht, die gehören markanter.


----------



## Qia (18. Februar 2013)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> passt ja optisch wie A.... auf Eimer mit den neuen Hebeln
> 
> Lg. Volker



 Ich mags auch. Aber Du kennst sie ja live!


----------



## dre (18. Februar 2013)

klmp77 schrieb:


> die hebel sind mir zu rund gelutscht, die gehören markanter.



100% Zustimmung. Ich finde die Hebel, wie toll sie auch immer sein mögen, passen überhaupt nicht zur Linie des Rahmens.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. Februar 2013)

mir gfällt es sehr gut!

und bei der hässlichsten kurbel der welt fallen die hebel sowieso nit auf!?!?!?


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2013)

ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass in ner Gallerie ein Mindestmaß an Bildqualität sein sollte. Außerdem heißt es "eure Räder" - also nicht die Räder von irgendjemandem ohn zu sagen, von wem es ist.
Aber was man erkennen kann sieht es für mich auch so aus, als würden die Hebel optisch gar nicht zum LV-Rahmen passen. Am schwarzen Rahmen fand ich's merkwürdigerweise aber weniger störend!
Naja, vielleicht gibt's ja auch Leute, denen das gefällt...


----------



## kippi (18. Februar 2013)

Lieber schlechte Bilder, als gar keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (19. Februar 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Gerade eingetrudelt bei mir.
> Es folgen vom Besitzer noch bessere Bilder!



und gleich mit fahrberichten


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2013)

Gefaellt auch mir gut!
Hebel koennten in der Tat etwas markanter sein.

Beim naechsten mal....Linse des Handys mit dem T-Shirt sauber wischen und dann irgendwo abstuetzen und schon sieht auch das bild mit einer 3MP Kamera viel, viel besser aus.


----------



## Normansbike (22. Februar 2013)

Dank Dogdaysunrise werde ich bald auch in den Genuss kommen ein Liteville zu fahren und bin schon aufgeregt.


----------



## Mozart-only (22. Februar 2013)

sehr lässige Hebel, gefällt mir sehr gut
So kommt Individualität in den 301 Alltag, echt eine coole Sache!!!


----------



## Qia (22. Februar 2013)

Mozart-only schrieb:


> sehr lässige Hebel, gefällt mir sehr gut
> So kommt Individualität in den 301 Alltag, echt eine coole Sache!!!



Dankeschön! Ich warte noch auf die ersten schönen Actionfotos. Ein Paar Kits sind ja schon in den verschiedenen Farben in Arbeit.

Ich finde auch, das kann ruhig mal ein wenig anders aussehen, fürs Individuum. Leider wie so oft, bringen die Fotos nicht die tatsächliche Optik rüber.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## pero38 (23. Februar 2013)

Leichtes mk8 Oldtimer Upgrade für 2013!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Almerer (23. Februar 2013)

Winterzeit ist Schrauberzeit...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (23. Februar 2013)

Schön schlicht ... aber der Übergang vom neuen Steuerrohr zu einer nicht-tapered Gabel ist äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Almerer (23. Februar 2013)

[THM]ThomasS;10345398 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön schlicht ... aber der Übergang vom neuen Steuerrohr zu einer nicht-tapered Gabel ist äußerst gewöhnungsbedürftig.


 
Schaut obenraus nicht viel besser aus.
Der Variospin ist ein fettes Teil!
Die Reduzierplatte ist beim Variospin übrigens nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## Goddi8 (23. Februar 2013)

@Almerer wirklich schön!


----------



## biker-wug (23. Februar 2013)

Das schwarze von pero ist mal so richtig schick, silberne Teile dazu find ich super!!
Echt ein schicker Oldtimer, hihi!!


----------



## Normansbike (23. Februar 2013)

sagt mal wo bekomme ich eigentlich Lager für ein mk3? noch brauch ich keine aber wenn dann wo? Genauso den 130 Upgrade Kit


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Februar 2013)

pero38 schrieb:


> Leichtes mk8 Oldtimer Upgrade für 2013!



Super Aufbau,gefällt sehr gut 
Hättest nicht geschrieben das es ein MK8 ist dann wüsste es die Hälfte hier sicher nicht (mich eingeschlossen) und spielt ja auch keine Rolle,die Unterschiede sind hauptsächlich für die Psyche


----------



## Kurbelkraft (23. Februar 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> sagt mal wo bekomme ich eigentlich Lager für ein mk3? noch brauch ich keine aber wenn dann wo? Genauso den 130 Upgrade Kit



Die Lager würde dir Liteville sicher auch direkt zu schicken oder du kannst sie gerne über mich ordern. Genau wie das 130er Upgrade.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Februar 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Hättest nicht geschrieben das es ein MK8 ist dann wüsste es die Hälfte hier sicher nicht (mich eingeschlossen)


der Dämpfer (DT) verrät es 
zumindest schränkt es auf MK8 und MK9 ein


----------



## the donkey (23. Februar 2013)

Welche Dämpfer wurden vor MK 8/9 verbaut????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (23. Februar 2013)

... das man mit einem DT-Dämpfer überhaupt fahren kann, ist hier ja wohl schon ein Wunder an sich, unglaublich, dass es so etwas noch gibt.

Ich dachte, ich bin der letzte, das Letzte, der mit so einem uncoolen Dämpfer noch unterwegs ist, und auch der Meinung ist, das dies funktioniert. Man braucht doch mindestens etwas von Fox, nadelgelagert, getuned und mit Gedöns uns so.

Schönes Bike und viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Gosch (23. Februar 2013)

@the donkey
auch DT


----------



## Ritzibi (23. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... das man mit einem DT-Dämpfer überhaupt fahren kann, ist hier ja wohl schon ein Wunder an sich, unglaublich, dass es so etwas noch gibt.
> 
> Ich dachte, ich bin der letzte, das Letzte, der mit so einem uncoolen Dämpfer noch unterwegs ist, und auch der Meinung ist, das dies funktioniert. Man braucht doch mindestens etwas von Fox, nadelgelagert, getuned und mit Gedöns uns so.
> 
> Schönes Bike und viel Spaß damit.



Ganz alleine bist du nicht..
Ich hab auch noch einen und mir sogar noch einen neuen als Ersatz ins Regal gelegt.
Bin vollstens zufrieden mit dem DT.
Ich behaupte mal, dass zumindest ich, den Unterschied zu den "Wunderteilen" von Fox etc. Nicht merken würde?!


----------



## the donkey (23. Februar 2013)

DANKE eben genau!!

Ich will nicht viel sagen, aber ohne den DT Dämpfer hätte Liteville nicht den Status erreicht den sie haben.

Und wieviel % aller LV Nutzer können es wirklich unterscheiden?

Das sind dann die, die irgendwelche Teile an ihrem LV bezahlt bekommen und auf 2000 oder 3000m ü.N die bekannte Dose aus Österreich drinken müssen damit das Marketing stimmt.

Klar steht die Technik nicht still aber bitte nicht vegessen woher IHR kommt und wer EUCH groß gemacht hat.


----------



## the_Shot (23. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein MK6 mit neuen ZTR Flow EX und Hope Naben. Dachte mir, es muss ja nicht immer statisch sein







send from slaughterhouse


----------



## dre (23. Februar 2013)

... puuuuh, und ich dachte ich bin allein; ich hätte ja kaum ruhig schlafen können.

Dann hat LV ja zumindest zwei Dämpfer zum Ersatz verkauft.


----------



## Ritzibi (23. Februar 2013)

Ach du warst das mit dem anderen Dämpfer


----------



## the donkey (23. Februar 2013)

.....und ich bin froh.......................
Ã¤hhhhhh....... hab dank des guten Marketing und Ruf mit Xâ¬ Gewinn verkauft 

weiter so

Bin raus aus dem Thema und wÃ¼nsch Euch was!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. Februar 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal, dass zumindest ich, den Unterschied zu den "Wunderteilen" von Fox etc. Nicht merken würde?!



Dann bist du bei der ganz großen Masse dabei behaupte ich  Der Unterschied von einem gut funktionierenden Dämpfer zu einem sehr gut funktionierenden ist so minimal,größtenteils Einbildungssache.Da ist die Fahrtechnik bei weitem entscheidender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Februar 2013)

Dann will ich auch mal....(fast fertig für 2013, Reverb fehlt noch)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Februar 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... das man mit einem DT-Dämpfer überhaupt fahren kann, ist hier ja wohl schon ein Wunder an sich, unglaublich, dass es so etwas noch gibt.
> 
> Ich dachte, ich bin der letzte, das Letzte, der mit so einem uncoolen Dämpfer noch unterwegs ist, und auch der Meinung ist, das dies funktioniert. Man braucht doch mindestens etwas von Fox, nadelgelagert, getuned und mit Gedöns uns so.
> 
> Schönes Bike und viel Spaß damit.


Nee biste nicht ,ich fahr ihn zwischendurch auch mal .Weil so schlecht ist er garnicht,bin hier im Wahn auch auf den Fox-Zug aufgesprungen als die Lawine losrollte das der DT nicht mehr fahrbar ist.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und passt besser hier her301 MK8 ,Fotos,Tuning,Dämpfer ect. (Mehrseitiges Thema 1 2)
denn wir haben ja schon alte Bikes.
Gruß


----------



## rayc (24. Februar 2013)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Nee biste nicht ,ich fahr ihn zwischendurch auch mal .Weil so schlecht ist er garnicht,bin hier im Wahn auch auf den Fox-Zug aufgesprungen als die Lawine losrollte das der DT nicht mehr fahrbar ist.



Du bist gewechselt, obwohl du zufrieden warst?
Kapier ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Mit ist den DT bei meiner ersten Probefahrt negativ aufgefallen.
Mich hat die Geometrie des 301mk8/9 überzeugt.
Deshalb hatte ich mir trotz DT-Dämpfer das 301 geholt, mit den Wissen das ein anderer Dämpfer rein muss.

An gewisse Eigenheiten des DT-Dämpfer gewöhnt man sich nach einiger Zeit, das ging auch mir so.

Jetzt mit den angepassten RS Monarchen bin ich mit den 301 zufrieden.
Ich werde jetzt nur 140er statt 160er Hebeln probieren.
Evt. wird das "Kippen"  in Spitzkehren besser (also weniger Kippen ).
Beim mk10 mit tieferen Tretlager kann das schon wieder anders sein.

Das heißt aber nicht das andere mit DT-Dämpfer nicht zufrieden seien können.
En Bekannter hat die Chance genutzt und den getunten Monarchen probiert. Er findet den DT besser und bleibt bei diesem.

Das ist eine Entscheidung, die jeder für sich treffen muss.
Fahrstiel, Fahrergewicht und andere Faktoren darf man nicht vernachlässigen.

Für "schwere" Jungs, ist der DT fast schon "alternativlos". Beim RP23 oder Monarch, ist man ruckzuck über dem erlaubten Maximaldruck.

ray


----------



## dre (24. Februar 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Evt. wird das "Kippen"  in Spitzkehren besser (also weniger Kippen...



... was genau meinst du damit?


----------



## mokka_ (24. Februar 2013)

aber das kicken beim dt finde ich kann man nicht akzeptieren bzw. kann auch gefährlich sein.



rayc schrieb:


> Du bist gewechselt, obwohl du zufrieden warst?
> Kapier ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> 
> Mit ist den DT bei meiner ersten Probefahrt negativ aufgefallen.
> ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Februar 2013)

mokka_ schrieb:


> aber das kicken beim dt finde ich kann man nicht akzeptieren bzw. kann auch gefährlich sein.


naja, gefährlich würde ich das nicht nennen. Es ist ja nicht so das es einen komplett aushebelt und es ist auch ein Punkt an den man sich gewöhnt und den man in der ein oder anderen Situation dann auch ausnutzt weil man weiß da kommt jetzt so ein kick. 
Nach 2 Saisons mit dem DT fand ich es anfangs mit dem Monarch auch erst einmal ungewohnt und merkte zu eigenen Überraschung wo ich das kicken unbewusst überall "genutzt" habe. War für mich selbst auch erstaunlich, da neben der schlechten FW Ausnutzung das kicken für mich mit einer der Hauptgründe für den Wechsel auf den Monarch war.
Aber letztendlich hatte ich mich ganz schnell umgewöhnt und der DT darf in der Schublade (als Ersatz) liegen bleiben.
Aber der normale Tourenfahrer wird IMHO keinen nennenswerten Unterschied bemerken, erst recht nicht wenn der Vergleich fehlt weil z.B. das MK1-9 das einzige Bike im Stall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw8000 (24. Februar 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal....(fast fertig für 2013, Reverb fehlt noch)


 

Hi Canyon Freak, 

ist ein L, 26" oder 650b? 

Schickes LV, mal ne ander Farbkombi. Gewicht? Aber die Pedale sind noch nicht Fix? Die gehören eher an ein CC Hardtail. 

Was hast für Felgen? Hast die Orange eloxieren lassen? Zusammen mit dem Schnellspanner und der Dämpfereinstellung? 

Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## diggi* (24. Februar 2013)

Spank Spike Pedale an nem CC Hardtail


----------



## MichiP (24. Februar 2013)

Er wird sie für Schneebesen gehalten haben.


----------



## Wobbi (24. Februar 2013)

wenn man nicht in´s album schaut, erkennt man´s nicht!^^ hätten die in orange nicht besser gepasst?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Februar 2013)

@mw8000: 

Ja, ist ein "L" mit 26 Zoll. 

Die Laufräder sind Flow EX die eloxiert wurden ;-)

 @Wobbi:

Pedale waren leider schon vor der farblichen Veränderung vorhanden und deshalb "leider" nichzt orange ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2013)

Die Kurbel sollte besser schwarz sein, die Swastika ist zu viel silbrig.
Sonst sehr schick. 

@dt: meiner am mk3x12 mit 130mm kickt nicht und nutzt 120prozent Federweg. Taugt zwar nicht viel, aber reicht zum fahren.


----------



## turbokeks (24. Februar 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal....(fast fertig für 2013, Reverb fehlt noch)


Sehr schönes 301 und toll aufgebaut 

KF kommt noch dran?

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil Canyon-freak!

Bitte bitte sage mir wer dir die Fox Hebel und Knoepfe orange gemacht hat, gern per PM, ich will meine naemlich in rot!


----------



## wildermarkus (24. Februar 2013)

Schreib es hier rein!
Denke das wollen noch mehr Leute wissen!!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Februar 2013)

Kettenführung erstmal nicht....habe in der letzten Session schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem XTR-Trail Schaltwerk gemacht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (25. Februar 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK6 mit neuen ZTR Flow EX und Hope Naben. Dachte mir, es muss ja nicht immer statisch sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sagt mal ist das hier der Dämpferdiskussionsfred oder die BILDERGALERIE??




Schönes 301 Shotie!


----------



## mr.goodlife (25. Februar 2013)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal....(fast fertig für 2013, Reverb fehlt noch)



Edel pfusch   

Hau rein bis heute abend


----------



## johnnycalzone (25. Februar 2013)

Hier ist mein "neues" 301 MK 3 in XL:





Ein paar Feinheiten sind mittlerweile erledigt, wie z.B. die Position des Flaschenhalters und eine längere Bremsleitung für hinten.
XTR/XT Mix, Magura Durin MD120M, Magura Louise BAT, SQ-Lab 611, Conti X-king/Mountainking, Syntace Teile, Novatec-Laufräder mit Rigida-Edge-Felgen.
Geht gut ab!


----------



## Qia (26. Februar 2013)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Hier ist mein "neues" 301 MK 3 in XL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schaut gut aus! Schön clean!  Aber wieso ist der Flaschenhalter denn überhaupt so abgestanden?


----------



## cubabluete (27. Februar 2013)

Der schaut tiefergesetzt aus.


----------



## Normansbike (27. Februar 2013)

:
Der Zoll hat meinen 301 mk3 Rahmen. Nun muss ich auf die Benachrichtigung warten.


----------



## johnnycalzone (27. Februar 2013)

Mir fehlt ein Leitungshalter am Unterrohr, deshalb steht der Flaschenhalter auch so komisch ab. Ich glaub ich frag noch mal bei LV nach, ob die mir so ein Teil in einen Briefumschlag packen können.
Das Rad wiegt jetzt um 12kg, viel weniger geht da ohne hohe Mehrkosten nicht mehr 
;-)


----------



## Qia (28. Februar 2013)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein Leitungshalter am Unterrohr, deshalb steht der Flaschenhalter auch so komisch ab. Ich glaub ich frag noch mal bei LV nach, ob die mir so ein Teil in einen Briefumschlag packen können.
> Das Rad wiegt jetzt um 12kg, viel weniger geht da ohne hohe Mehrkosten nicht mehr
> ;-)



Völlig in Ordnung, dafür hast Du ordentlich Performance!


----------



## dre (28. Februar 2013)

Ich finde es absolut irre, wie "leicht" hier viele Bikes, auch mit großen Rahmen, sind. Ich brauche wohl mal eine neue Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnycalzone (28. Februar 2013)

Das Radwiegen war bei mir bisher nur auf der Personenwaage möglich, 1x mit Rad, 1x ohne. Ich werd die Tage mal zum örtlichen Radladen fahren und den Bock "professionell" wiegen lassen.
Wie gesagt, viel weniger Gewicht geht da nicht, der LRS wiegt 1550g, die Gabel 1650g und es sind sehr viele XTR-Teile dran. Und halten soll das ganze ja auch noch.


----------



## jaxxxon (28. Februar 2013)

Leitungshalter einfach kostet bei LV/Syntace 1,50  ohne, bzw. 2,-  mit Schraube. zzgl. 3,50  Versand.
Aber was hat der Leitungs- mit dem Flaschenhalter zu tun?




johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein Leitungshalter am Unterrohr, deshalb steht der Flaschenhalter auch so komisch ab. Ich glaub ich frag noch mal bei LV nach, ob die mir so ein Teil in einen Briefumschlag packen können.
> Das Rad wiegt jetzt um 12kg, viel weniger geht da ohne hohe Mehrkosten nicht mehr
> ;-)


----------



## johnnycalzone (1. März 2013)

Der Flaschenhalter sitzt auf den Leitungshaltern. Da mir ein Leitungshalter fehlte, musste ich mich entscheiden. Dadurch die leicht Schräglage. Werde aber die Tage mal ein oder zwei Stück bei LV ordern.


----------



## jaxxxon (1. März 2013)

Verstehe, aber wenn Du Rechtshänder bist, ist die Flasche so sicher super zu greifen... 



johnnycalzone schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter sitzt auf den Leitungshaltern. Da mir ein Leitungshalter fehlte, musste ich mich entscheiden. Dadurch die leicht Schräglage. Werde aber die Tage mal ein oder zwei Stück bei LV ordern.


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2013)

So, endlich fertig  LV 301 MK10 - 13,2 Kg


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2013)

Saugeil mit den weissen Akzenten und die Kurbel finde ich eh Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Saugeil mit den weissen Akzenten und die Kurbel finde ich eh Hammer!



 Danke. Die Kurbel habe ich dann doch mit einem Shimano-Blatt (38er) gebastelt. Für das 36er Mountain Goat war der Umwerfer dann doch etwas zu hoch. Optisch finde ich es mit den KCNC-Kappen ganz "schlüssig" geworden  Hab allerdings die Oberseite poliert, die sonst ebenfalls schwarz wäre. Aber kein Akt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2013)

Echt schön geworden!  Weisse Züge wollte ich auch dann habe ich mich nicht getraut, jetzt wo ich es bei dir sehe werde ich mir mal sofort in den eigenen Hintern beissen. Lol


----------



## Peter-S (1. März 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Echt schön geworden!  Weisse Züge wollte ich auch dann habe ich mich nicht getraut, jetzt wo ich es bei dir sehe werde ich mir mal sofort in den eigenen Hintern beissen. Lol



.. würde sicher gut zu deinem LRS passen 
Momentan haut H&S Bikediscount die Jagwire Leitungen für kleines Geld raus, denn offensichtlich wechseln die wieder die Modellreihe. Züge wie Leitungen habe ich seit Jahren immer gleich auf Jagwire umgebaut und bin absolut zufrieden mit den Teilen


----------



## mw8000 (1. März 2013)

Hi Peter, 

Schön geworden. Viel Spaß mit deinem 301. hast Du noch was gehört von dem unterrohrschutz aus carbon? 

Gruß Maik


----------



## echtorg (1. März 2013)

doppelpack 301 
leider schlechtes handyfoto
beide auf 2fach umgebaut worden


----------



## Normansbike (2. März 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. würde sicher gut zu deinem LRS passen
> Momentan haut H&S Bikediscount die Jagwire Leitungen für kleines Geld raus, denn offensichtlich wechseln die wieder die Modellreihe. Züge wie Leitungen habe ich seit Jahren immer gleich auf Jagwire umgebaut und bin absolut zufrieden mit den Teilen



Das machen die weil H und S Bikes umziehen. Im Laden gib's es richtig %


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. März 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> .. würde sicher gut zu deinem LRS passen
> Momentan haut H&S Bikediscount die Jagwire Leitungen für kleines Geld raus, denn offensichtlich wechseln die wieder die Modellreihe. Züge wie Leitungen habe ich seit Jahren immer gleich auf Jagwire umgebaut und bin absolut zufrieden mit den Teilen


 
Ich fahre ebenfalls Jagwire, bin ebenfalls super zufrieden mit denen.
Habe ja gesehen, dass Jagwire standard anm 301 ist.
Was hast Du fuern nen Vorbau dran? 60er Mega? Fahr ich naemlich nun ebenso.


----------



## RaceKing79 (2. März 2013)

Hi Leute, hier nochmal schönere Bilder von meinem Baby!
Gewicht keine Ahnung?
Vorbau 50er Megaforce-2.


----------



## paradox (2. März 2013)

wiedermal sehr schicke räder hier, gefällt mir sehr gut!

wo bleiben die 301 in xxl mit 29er?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. März 2013)

Auch sehr sehr schick race king!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6foot6 (2. März 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> wiedermal sehr schicke räder hier, gefällt mir sehr gut!
> 
> wo bleiben die 301 in xxl mit 29er?



Kommt - kommt...
Engpass sind die W35MX, kommen Mitte/Ende März.
Der Rahmen ist diese Woche bei meinem Händler angekommen, habe ich mir heute angeschaut (3,31 kg mit Dämpfer).


----------



## botti (2. März 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Timeless Beauty! Und alles andere als überholt, eher "alle anderen überholt"


Hi!
ich tune seit 2Jahren und bin bei 11,6kg. Was wiegt den die Gabel bzw. was hat die Gabel für ne Federlänge?

LG

Botti


----------



## Gekko (2. März 2013)

Mal gucken wie lange das überhaupt noch dauert bis Liteville auch 29ger Fullys für alle Größen baut!?!


----------



## dre (2. März 2013)

... hier einmal ein aktuelle Update meiner Kiste

neuer Lenker 740mm 12° High5 Carb.
neuer Vorbau 40mm 6° Megaforce
neue Felgen (DT EX500)







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Gekko (2. März 2013)

Sehr..sehr schick das Bike.Man..man..die Sattelstütze hast aber fast bis zum Anschlag draußen wa??? Ist das M oder L???


----------



## Gosch (2. März 2013)

L - Sieht man doch


----------



## Kevin0679 (2. März 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hi!
> ich tune seit 2Jahren und bin bei 11,6kg. Was wiegt den die Gabel bzw. was hat die Gabel für ne Federlänge?
> 
> LG
> ...



Sieht aus als wäre L deine richtige Größe gewesen. Vielleicht sogar XL.


----------



## paradox (2. März 2013)

Gekko schrieb:


> Mal gucken wie lange das überhaupt noch dauert bis Liteville auch 29ger Fullys für alle Größen baut!?!



Ich wünsche mir das für das MK12, wenn nicht, werde ich wohl untreu werden müssen... 
Mein nächstes Rad wird definitiv ein 29er werden...


----------



## dre (2. März 2013)

Es ist, wie schon bemerkt, ein L-Rahmen. Ich bin 1,85m groß, mit einer 87er Schrittlänge. Ich fühle auf dem Ding absolut sauwohl.
Die Sattelstütze hat noch Potenzial. Es ist eine normale P6 Alu, die ich immer bei knapp 11 der Markierung befestige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (2. März 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wäre L deine richtige Größe gewesen. Vielleicht sogar XL.



Hallo!
das war nicht meine Frage.

LG

Botti


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2013)

@dre:
12 Grad Lenker und 40er Vorbau wird ordentlich kurz?


----------



## mw8000 (2. März 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Es ist, wie schon bemerkt, ein L-Rahmen. Ich bin 1,85m groß, mit einer 87er Schrittlänge. Ich fühle auf dem Ding absolut sauwohl.
> Die Sattelstütze hat noch Potenzial. Es ist eine normale P6 Alu, die ich immer bei knapp 11 der Markierung befestige.



Hi Dre, 
Schönes 301.
Was hast denn für einen Flaschenhalter verbaut? 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Peter-S (2. März 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was hast Du fuern nen Vorbau dran? 60er Mega? Fahr ich naemlich nun ebenso.



Das ist ein Megaforce 2 mit 50mm


----------



## dre (2. März 2013)

mw8000 schrieb:


> Hi Dre,
> Schönes 301.
> Was hast denn für einen Flaschenhalter verbaut?
> Gruß Maik



Das ist ein ganz schnöder Tacx aus Alu.


----------



## dre (2. März 2013)

@RockyRider66

... wir haben uns mal auf dem Brione getroffen. Bist du evtl. im Mai unten? Dann kannst du die Kiste mal probefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (2. März 2013)

am Brione getroffen?
Wir hatten es 2011 mal vor, aber da musste ich meine tour abbrechen?
bin letzten sep wieder unten gewesen, da vielleicht?

würde es aber gerne mal probe fahren, am liebsten am lago.
Kannst dann mal mit meinem sofa schreddern.

im mai klappt das bei mir sicher nicht, eher wieder im sep..
ich würde gerne wieder zu "king of baldo" runter, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## dre (2. März 2013)

Ich bin auch die erste Sept.-Woche unten..... Mal schauen.

Ich dachte wir hatten uns mal oben am Bunker getroffen. Hm?


----------



## Stue (3. März 2013)

He Dre,

hoffe, es geht Dir gut?! Waren auch mal zusammen am Gardasee. Schönes Tuning für Dein Bike.

Habe ja auch den L-Rahmen bei ähnlichen Schrittlänge und Sattelstütze auf 11 cm bei Touren im Auszug. Sieht auf Deinem Foto, weil schräg von hinten geknipst, halt so hoch aus: Keine Sorge, Dre kann mit dem Bike kräftig und wild bergab fahren... 

Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Megaforce in 50 mm? Fahre noch einen F119 in 75 mm, hatte aber auf einen 740 mm Syntace-Lenker gewechselt und nun ist mir der Vorbau zu lang. Hatte an einen in 60 mm Länge gedacht, da ich ja noch touren möchte - hm...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. März 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Ich bin auch die erste Sept.-Woche unten..... Mal schauen.
> 
> Ich dachte wir hatten uns mal oben am Bunker getroffen. Hm?



Nein, zu einem Treffen ist es leider nicht gekommen.
Wie gesagt, ich musste damals meinen AX abbrechen.

Allerdings glaube ich, dass ich ich dein Bike schon mal beim Mecky stehen sehen habe?


----------



## dre (3. März 2013)

Stue schrieb:


> ...Wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Megaforce in 50 mm? Fahre noch einen F119 in 75 mm, hatte aber auf einen 740 mm Syntace-Lenker gewechselt und nun ist mir der Vorbau zu lang. Hatte an einen in 60 mm Länge gedacht, da ich ja noch touren möchte - hm...



Moin Stue und viele Grüße von Jörn. Hatten in der letzten Woche erst von dir gesprochen und uns gefragt, was du wohl so treibst.

Ich bin mit einem 40mm Vorbau unterwegs und momentan noch total zufrieden. Gurke hier aber nur so im Harzvorland umher. Im Mai, am Lago, wird dann mal wieder richtig "materialschonend" Vollgas gegeben . Da freue ich mich schon riesig drauf.
Bist du auch mal wieder unten?

... mein Bike bei Mecki? Kann ich  mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen . Doch, doch, kann schon mal passieren....


----------



## duke209 (3. März 2013)

So, Umbau am MK5 abgeschlossen. (auch wenns für einige "altbacken" ist, steh drauf und fahr sicher auch nicht besser mit nem 8-10er  )
Ggf. Umbau auf 150mm erfolgt nächsten Winter, reicht jetzt.
Kabel der Reverb jetzt auch triple cable holder verlegt, verzieht sich somit auch nicht mehr beim tragen des Bikes.


----------



## buergi (3. März 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2013)

@buergi
Coole Farbe.

Ich hatte heute etwas Langeweile und war mal in der Werkstatt.
Das Resultat dürfte nach IBC Konsens unfahrbar sein  
1x9 mit 38 Blatt; 650b (Trendhure); Flatbar in 740mm (um Gottes willen), Standarddämpfer (das kann ja gar nicht gehen), kleine (180mm) Bremsscheibe vorn bei 100kg Kampfgewicht (die wird bestimmt verglühen), Flatpedale (igitt, wie uncool), Racing Ralph an einem Rad mit 140mm v/h (naja, dann ist eh alles egal, denn das Rad wird nur bis zum Bäcker gefahren)

Grausam, sinnlos, aber ick glaube es wird Spaß machen. Noch fehlen die Kette, ein Schaltzug und 5cm Bremsleitung  

Gruß,
[email protected]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## BigTobi (3. März 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


>



Was hat es mit der silbernen Schelle auf sich?
So ne Art Begrenzer oder was?


----------



## Peter-S (3. März 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> So, Umbau am MK5 abgeschlossen. (auch wenns für einige "altbacken" ist, steh drauf und fahr sicher auch nicht besser mit nem 8-10er  )
> Ggf. Umbau auf 150mm erfolgt nächsten Winter, reicht jetzt.
> Kabel der Reverb jetzt auch triple cable holder verlegt, verzieht sich somit auch nicht mehr beim tragen des Bikes.



Kultig mit dem Braun.   : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (3. März 2013)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Was hat es mit der silbernen Schelle auf sich?
> So ne Art Begrenzer oder was?


 
Im Normalbetrieb muss die nicht dran sein. Bei Ausfall der Höhenfeststellung kann man die Stütze damit noch in Normalstellung fixieren.


----------



## rayc (3. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute etwas Langeweile und war mal in der Werkstatt.
> Das Resultat dürfte nach IBC Konsens unfahrbar sein



Wenn du schon die Kette weglässt, dann bitte auch die Kurbel, Schaltung, etc.

Das spart Gewicht und du hast dann ein schönes Laufrad 


ray

P.S.: Mit der Fox-Gabel wirst du auf den Weg zum Bäcker keinen Boardstein runterkommen


----------



## biker-wug (3. März 2013)

@buergi: Schickes 301, die roten Leitungen sind sehr auffällig, aber ich muss gestehen, mir gefällt es!! Richtig cool.

[email protected]: Das Teil wird definitiv unfahrbar, auch auf Asphalt, mit den Minischeiben kannst nicht mal an einer Ampel reichtzeitig stehen bleiben. Dann vorne einfach, alles unfahrbare Teile.
Aber optisch find ich es schick......


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. März 2013)

Das braun finde ich ebenfalls schön.


----------



## [email protected] (3. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S.: Mit der Fox-Gabel wirst du auf den Weg zum Bäcker keinen Boardstein runterkommen



Mist, dabei kommt das eigentlich voll cool, wenn man so riskante Sachen macht.
Aber gut, dass Du mich warnst. Mit dem Radstand und Lenkwinkel kann man ja keine Kurven fahren. Und bei der Bremsanlage muss ich dann schon etwas früher bremsen, um nicht in mein Verderben (Bordsteinkante) zu rasen.
 @dogdaysunrise
Hast Du schon gute Bilder gemacht? Sonst muss ich hier weiter so nen Quark schreiben.


----------



## swoosh999 (3. März 2013)

das hintere bike muss man sich halt wegdenken:


----------



## Jhonny_B (3. März 2013)

.so, hier die 2013-er Version meines (fast schon uralten) MK9


----------



## rayc (3. März 2013)

@Jhonny_B, WOW 

Was sind das für Felgen?

Bei Fetten Reifen hilft, es den Mudguard mit Kabelbindern an der Brücke zu montieren, statt mit den Kletts.
Bringt der 2te Spritzschutz was?
Hattest du Problem mit den Umwerfer, weil du diesen jetzt schützt?

ray

P.S.: jetzt kommen schlagartig gleich mehrere echt schöne Aufbauten


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. März 2013)

Das braune tf und das mit dem grün.... lecker lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jhonny_B (3. März 2013)

... die Felgen sind Dartmoor Raider. Passen farblich perfekt zu Race Face Kurbel und Lenker. Der Schutzfänger hällt das untere Steuerlager sauber (hatte da beim Trek Remedy massive Probleme mit kaputten Lagern). Der Umwerferschutz ist so eine "im Winter in der Werkstatt lange Weile"- Bastelei. Funktioniert super.


----------



## rzOne20 (4. März 2013)

buergi schrieb:


>



echt schön, wenngleich die roten leitungen gewöhnungsbedürftig sind. hast du selbst eloxieren lassen?

würd ich gern mal in echt sehen!


----------



## Dantethr (4. März 2013)

Was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## Lhafty (4. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> @_Jhonny_B_, WOW



Dito. Sauschöne, individuelle Kiste!


Den Eloxalbombern kann ich leider so gar nix abgewinnen.


----------



## poekelz (4. März 2013)

Jhonny_B schrieb:


> Der Umwerferschutz ist so eine "im Winter in der Werkstatt lange Weile"- Bastelei. Funktioniert super.



Kannst du davon bitte mal ein paar Detailshots einstellen?


----------



## Jhonny_B (4. März 2013)

poekelz schrieb:


> Kannst du davon bitte mal ein paar Detailshots einstellen?


 
Gerne, werde morgen mal mit und ohne Dreck ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. März 2013)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kurbel?



Ich tippe mal auf FSA


----------



## duke209 (4. März 2013)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Was hat es mit der silbernen Schelle auf sich?
> So ne Art Begrenzer oder was?



Enduro Collar - Distanzstück zum reduziren der Höhenverstellung

Hab ich dran, da der Leitungsanschluß beim kompletten Absenken sehr knapp an der unteren schwarzen Verschraubung vorbeiführte (in meinen Augen). Durch den Collar kann der Leitungsanschluß sich dort nicht verkanten wenn man auch mal eine schnelle Absenkung vornimmt oder irgendwas passiert. War mistrauisch, blieb seit her dran. 
Aber ansich kann der ab und für den Notfall in den Rucksack.


----------



## Qia (4. März 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn du schon die Kette weglässt, dann bitte auch die Kurbel, Schaltung, etc.
> 
> Das spart Gewicht und du hast dann ein schönes Laufrad
> 
> ...



Laufräder werden auch überbewertet!


----------



## Specialized_man (4. März 2013)

LV301 MK10 ,Schaltung ,Kurbel.XO,Bremse Hope,LRS NoTubes Crest mit Hope,Anbauteile :Syntace


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (4. März 2013)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Kurbel?



Müsste doch die SRAM XX1 sein...


----------



## p00nage (4. März 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Müsste doch die SRAM XX1 sein...



Ist eine XX1 mit grünen Crank Boots


----------



## skypewalker (4. März 2013)

Hier meins nach dem Winterservice.


----------



## uphillking (5. März 2013)

Wie bist du mit der BFO (bzw Kill Hill) zufrieden ???

Der hinteren Bremse würd ich noch etwas mehr Leitung geben und selbige nach innen verlegen.


----------



## Gekko (5. März 2013)

Jhonny_B schrieb:


> .so, hier die 2013-er Version meines (fast schon uralten) MK9



Eines der schönsten LV die ich je gesehen habe!!!!


----------



## Jhonny_B (5. März 2013)

Gekko schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten LV die ich je gesehen habe!!!!


 
Vielen Dank, bin vorher auch fast komplett schwarz gefahren, habe dann aber "leider" die grünen Atlas-Kurbeln von RaceFace gesehen und so nahm das Elend seinen Lauf. Umbau angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stein-bock (5. März 2013)

Bin zwar (noch) kein LV Fahrer aber mir gefällt auch das schwarz/grün, ist sehr schick. Nur Mut zur Farbe


----------



## skypewalker (5. März 2013)

@uphillking
Hab die BFO erst seit ein paar Tagen verbaut und kann deswegen no nix über die bremsleistung sagen.

Mit der Verarbeitung bin ich sehr zufrieden und auch der optisch gewöhnungsbedürftige einfingerhebel ist vom "griffgefühl" sehr angenehm. Durch die Gummierung ist des ganze super griffig.

Ziemlich abgefahren sind die durchsichtigen bremsleitungen mit blauen bremsöl. Mann sieht sofort wenn luft in der leitung ist. Bremsleitung innenverlegen wird schwierig da der abgang am bremssattel auf der aussenseite liegt. Bin aber mit der lösung auch noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Aber es soll angeblich einen liteville anschluss für den HR Bremssattel geben.

Jetzt müssen nur noch nebensächliche dinge wie bremsleistung, dosierbarkeit und standfestigkeit passen.  Aber der Frühling kommt.


----------



## cubabluete (6. März 2013)

Jhonny_B schrieb:


> .so, hier die 2013-er Version meines (fast schon uralten) MK9


Wie hast das grün beim Logo so schon hin bekommen?


----------



## Normansbike (6. März 2013)

Perfektion im Detail.


----------



## mw8000 (6. März 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wie hast das grün beim Logo so schon hin bekommen?



Tippe auf Oracal Klebefolie.


----------



## 6foot6 (6. März 2013)

Jhonny_B schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, bin vorher auch fast komplett schwarz gefahren, habe dann aber "leider" die grünen Atlas-Kurbeln von RaceFace gesehen und so nahm das Elend seinen Lauf. Umbau angesagt.



Moinsen!
Das in meinen Augen beste Detail ist das Grün bei den Labels am Steuer- und Unterrohr. Sehr detailverliebt - Respekt!  
(Auch wenn Grün nicht meine Farbe ist...)


----------



## Jhonny_B (6. März 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wie hast das grün beim Logo so schon hin bekommen?


 
Das "SEAT-Lima-Grün" ist nahezu identisch mit dem von Kurbel und Lenker. Habe es nach dem Farbcode anmischen lassen. 
Nun in elendiger Fummelarbeit erst das rot mit Stahlwolle rauspoliert, dann abgeklebt und mit der Spraydose (+ Klarlack) draufgehalten. 
Bin soweit mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Ich meine, wenn wir schon Liteviller sind und unsere Hocker individuell aufbauen, dann eben auch mit aller Konsequenz. Freut mich, dass es gefällt.


----------



## echtorg (7. März 2013)

farbige logos gibt es eh schon lange gg


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. März 2013)

Deins hat mir schon oft gefallen, ich hatte mal mein xc hardtail in schwarz mit blau aufgebaut, das sieht schon klasse aus. 
Bei deinem stört ein bisschen das rot am Dämpfer und auf dem Hinterreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (7. März 2013)

Den maxxis lacken ist auch blöd 
Dämpfer werd ich vielleicht mit karbonfolie machen 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. März 2013)

So oder auch blau.... kannst ja mal Photoshop benutzen ob das in blau gut aussieht.


----------



## echtorg (7. März 2013)

ist ein photoshop depp

habe eine blaue folie daheim , die sieht aber gacke aus. denke karbon ist schön dezent

kurbel stimmt ja auch nicht mehr so wie sie am bild ist , sieht jetzt finde ich besser aus nach dem 2fach umbau


----------



## Peter-S (7. März 2013)

echtorg schrieb:


> ist ein photoshop depp
> 
> habe eine blaue folie daheim , die sieht aber gacke aus. denke karbon ist schön dezent



.. funktioniert die Rechtschreibprüfung im Forum nicht mehr ...??


----------



## jammerlappen (7. März 2013)

Alt blieb:
Rahmen
Sitzstreben
Kurbel
Laufräder ohne Reifen
Sattel & Stütze






Doof wenn man soviel Zeit hat Teile zu "optimieren"


----------



## 6foot6 (8. März 2013)

Jhonny_B schrieb:


> Das "SEAT-Lima-Grün" ist nahezu identisch mit dem von Kurbel und Lenker. Habe es nach dem Farbcode anmischen lassen.
> Nun in elendiger Fummelarbeit erst das rot mit Stahlwolle rauspoliert, dann abgeklebt und mit der Spraydose (+ Klarlack) draufgehalten.
> Bin soweit mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Ich meine, wenn wir schon Liteviller sind und unsere Hocker individuell aufbauen, dann eben auch mit aller Konsequenz. Freut mich, dass es gefällt.



Da bin ich dann eher langweilig - mein 29er XXL-Aufbau wird ganz einfach mit komplett XT in schwarz, RS Reverb, WX35MX und sonstigen Syntace-Teilen aufgebaut. Wie langweilig!!!
Momentan kommts mir darauf an, nach 8 Jahren wieder ein Bike zu haben, das diesmal für meine Größe passt und perfekt funktioniert.
Individualisierung kommt dann mal später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. März 2013)

Bei mir auch nicht anders......funzt halt....


----------



## f0ri (8. März 2013)

Jhonny_B schrieb:


> .so, hier die 2013-er Version meines (fast schon uralten) MK9



Das sieht mal richtig geil aus. :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire S mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## echtorg (8. März 2013)

hier mal ein Foto vom Umbau 3fach auf 2fach


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2013)

Hier die Bilder von meiner Docu Mk 301
 Grundiert









Primer





Wenn dann die Lackkammer frei wird gibt's den Effektlack. Bilder Folgen.
Doch was meint ihr, den hinter Bau komplett schwarz lassen oder die Sitzstrebe auch in den Kupfer Effektlack???
Hier nur ein Beispiel für den Effekt





[/IMG]


----------



## 6foot6 (10. März 2013)

Moinsen!
Sehr chic - auch mit dem schwarzen Hinterbau, wenn die Gabel auch schwarz wird.
Welche Federelemente kommen denn dran?
Wenn es Fox mit Kashima wird, würde ich ggf. Richtung Kashimafarbe gehen.
Stellt sich die Frage, was Du mit Sattel, Griffen, Zügen, ... machst.
Sonnte dann ja auch konsequent passen - wie beim Grünen von Jhonny B.
Viel Spass bei der Teilerecherche.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2013)

Da halte ich dagegen!  Hammer Projekt!  Ich stimme für komplettlackierung das sieht mmn sonst trotz Gabel halb fertig aus.


----------



## cubabluete (10. März 2013)

Finde ich auch. Man hat eh so viele schwarze Teile dran. Durch die Felgen und Reifen hinten wird sonst alles a bisserl zu dunkel.


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2013)

Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau in der gleichen Farbe.
Das wäre cool.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Rahmen, Gabel und Vorbau in der gleichen Farbe.
> Das wäre cool.


Mmh, ich weiß nicht so recht, das sieht dann nach 90ern aus. Könnte schön sein aber auch zuviel.


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2013)

Ja eben, wie früher.
Alles ohne Sticker. Das hat Style.
Der Grundton der Farbe ist ja dezent. Sieht bestimmt gut aus. Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2013)

also. Jetzt steht es fest.
Rahmen mit Sitzstrebe hi. Im Effektlack.
Die 301 Wippe bleibt schwarz.
Die untere hi. Wippe/ kettenstrebe schwarz oder Effektlack. Sehe ich mir an wenn der Hauptteil fertig ist.
Laufräder, bremsen u.s.w. Kommen passend dazu.
Es wird keine hau ruck Aktion. Daher lass ich mir Zeit und überlege 2 x bevor ich was anfange oder hole mir Meinungen von euch.
Ich freu mich sehr über eure Anteilnahme und halte euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2013)

Ich müsste das erst im Photoshop sehen um entscheiden zu können ansonsten mmn Rahmen komplett mit Effekt Lack.


----------



## Ransom racer (10. März 2013)

buergi schrieb:


>


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2013)

Noch ein Beispiel für den geilen Lack. Und ja, Lacke jetzt alles im Effektlack bis auf die oberen Umlenkhebel.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel für den geilen Lack. Und ja, Lacke jetzt alles im Effektlack bis auf die oberen Umlenkhebel.


Würde ich ebenfalls so machen! 
Das sieht auch gut aus vielleicht ein bisschen viel Gold aber das kann in natura wieder besser aussehen.


----------



## Normansbike (11. März 2013)

Ja, das ist es eben. Ein mal sieht es so aus dann wieder anders und ganz anders als man denkt.
Mein Lack kommt mehr dem Gt nahe.


----------



## Kompostman (11. März 2013)

@buergi: sehr schönes Rad, nur den Sattel finde ich nicht so toll. Aber Grün/Rot Kontrast ist der Hammer!


----------



## Pittus (11. März 2013)

Kompostman schrieb:


> @buergi: sehr schönes Rad, nur den Sattel finde ich nicht so toll. Aber Grün/Rot Kontrast ist der Hammer!


Ich kenn da einen, der hat mit weißen femininen Sättel angefangen 

Pitt


----------



## supasini (11. März 2013)

...auf Rosen gebettet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kompostman (11. März 2013)

Der Sattel tut auch heute noch gute Dienste im 901. ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

So, die ersten Teile sind gelackt. Wenn ich Glück habe ist der Rahmen am Sa. drann.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. März 2013)

Wow! Sieht wirklich stark aus! Das wird was ganz feines!


----------



## kippi (14. März 2013)

Sieht interessant aus


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Bei mir sind jegliche Versuche Alu zu lackieren früher oder später gescheitert.
Der Kram hält einfach nicht richtig, egal welche Vorbehandlung.


----------



## echtorg (14. März 2013)

update fürs Ego, schwarze kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (14. März 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind jegliche Versuche Alu zu lackieren früher oder später gescheitert.
> Der Kram hält einfach nicht richtig, egal welche Vorbehandlung.



Da würd ich mir keinen Kopf machen, Alu pulvern hat der Wilhelm gut im Griff. Der macht das nicht erst seit gestern. Da lässt du das doch machen, oder? 
Ich hab mein zweites MTB, ein Corratec (mea culpa!) Anfang der Neunziger da pulvern lassen. Ist ja quasi in der Nachbarschaft. Damals war Alu noch ein Exot am MTB. Hat aber einwandfrei gehalten. War übrigens auch so ein Effektzeug, damals hatten die ganzen Droogs ihre GTIs so lackiert, House of Kolor hat die Farbe damals gemacht. Schweineteuer das Zeug.
Das sich das in dieses Jahrtausend gerettet hat, hätte ich allerdings nicht gedacht. Na ja, kommt ja alles wieder. Ansonsten, der Igel und die Kleiderbürste


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Pulvern ja.
Aber schreibt doch "gelackt"?


----------



## rallleb (14. März 2013)

FÃ¼r Alu zu lackieren muss vorher eine spezielle Grundierung aufgespritzt werden damit das Alu aufhÃ¶rt anzulaufen, mÃ¼sste jeder gute Pkw lacker wissen, es sei den er hat in der Berufsschule gepenntð


----------



## Peter-S (14. März 2013)

echtorg schrieb:


> update fürs Ego, schwarze kette



.. sieht böse aus  Was ist das für eine Kette? KMC 10 SL?


----------



## echtorg (14. März 2013)

Connex by Wipperman Black Edition 9sB


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> FÃ¼r Alu zu lackieren muss vorher eine spezielle Grundierung aufgespritzt werden damit das Alu aufhÃ¶rt anzulaufen, mÃ¼sste jeder gute Pkw lacker wissen, es sei den er hat in der Berufsschule gepenntð


  genau.

Spezialgrundierung und Primer sind das Stichwort.
Und dann in die Hitzekammer.

Hab so schon 3 RÃ¤der gemacht und keine Probleme.


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

Es gibt ja genug gelackte Räder ab Werk. Wichtig ist das wie oben beschrieben das die Spezial Grundierung darauf ist. Eines meiner gelackten Räder fahre ich seid 3 Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2013)

Ich habe es mit spez. Grundierung an Kurbeln versucht.
Dort war der Beschuss so groß, das hat nicht gehalten.
Ob das ein Lackierer besser hinbekommen hätte ist anznehmen.


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

Ein bisschen weichmacher mit in den Klarlack und alles ok. Aber pssss  is ein geheim Tip.


----------



## nicerguy (14. März 2013)

301 Mk 10 MIT 10,2 kg ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

was für Anbauteile?


----------



## nicerguy (14. März 2013)

Mit Werkskit A, Tune Dreckschläuder, Sram Xo, Race Face Next, Schwalbe XX Light, Rocket Ron und die Revelation WC eigentlich nigs schlimmes.


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

nicerguy schrieb:


> Mit Werkskit A, Tune Dreckschläuder, Sram Xo, Race Face Next, Schwalbe XX Light, Rocket Ron und die Revelation WC eigentlich nigs schlimmes.



Nee is klah. Nix schlimmes.


----------



## nicerguy (14. März 2013)

Ok, leicht geändert auf Tune Speedneedle, F 109 (75mm), P6 gekürzt, ZZYZX Griffe, Titanschraubenkit, Dc 16, Xtr Fdm 985 usw. Soll ja auch halten! Mit den Number Nine Titan Pedalen 
10,48 kg.


----------



## dmrfreeck (14. März 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,
  bin neu hier im Forum, obwohl ich schon länger ein LV fahre. Da ich an euch eine Frage habe, wollte ich gleich mein Bike vorstellen. Ist nichts besonderes, aber alles funktionell. 
  Das ist ein MK3 mit 115 mm. FW in Größe M. Bin 170,00 groß ,aber mit 70-er Vorbau geht es eigentlich ganz gut. Da ich eine XX Gruppe zu Hause liegen habe, werde ich bald 2x10 ausprobieren. Mein Bike ist aber nie fertig. Bessere Fotos folgen.


  Meine Frage lautet: was wiegt der rahmen mit Dämpfer (MK3 / Gr. M) ?

  Danke im Voraus
  Grüß


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2013)

Tag auch. Bin auch erst seid 3 Wochen hier bei. Jedoch hab ich mein Liteville noch gar nicht zusammen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (14. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Tag auch. Bin auch erst seid 3 Wochen hier bei. Jedoch hab ich mein Liteville noch gar nicht zusammen.



Na, wird schon werden.....


----------



## DC. (16. März 2013)

Neuerungen:
Neue Gabel, besser velegter Zug für die Telestütze.
Geht schon ganz geil das ding...


----------



## MarkusL (16. März 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1329488
> 
> Neuerungen:
> ... besser velegter Zug für die Telestütze.
> ...


Will nicht wissen, wie's vorher aussah.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (17. März 2013)

Hier geht's weiter mit meinem Aufbau.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=625143


----------



## Yeti Guru (17. März 2013)




----------



## Yeti Guru (17. März 2013)

Mein 301


----------



## jammerlappen (18. März 2013)

Als Liteviller hat mein sein Rad natürlich immer und bei jeder Gelegenheit zu Pudern


----------



## Shore (18. März 2013)

mal meins: neu = paar orangene Teile dazu


----------



## echtorg (18. März 2013)

da heute das wetter so bescheiden ist bei uns in Wien habe ich mal das LV Zeichen neu gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler01 (18. März 2013)

echtorg schrieb:


> da heute das wetter so bescheiden ist bei uns in Wien habe ich mal das LV Zeichen neu gemacht



Sieht goil aus! geklebt oder lackiert???


----------



## echtorg (18. März 2013)

lackiert


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (18. März 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Als Liteviller hat mein sein Rad natürlich immer und bei jeder Gelegenheit zu Pudern



Hast du zu lange im Annaturm gesessen?


----------



## H.J. (18. März 2013)

Shore schrieb:


> mal meins: neu = paar orangene Teile dazu



super, was ist denn das für ein Dämpfer????

Heiner


----------



## p00nage (18. März 2013)

H.J. schrieb:


> super, was ist denn das für ein Dämpfer????
> 
> Heiner



Monarch Plus?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. März 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Hast du zu lange im Annaturm gesessen?



Schön wärs, Trailpflege war angesagt. Die Rakete wird immer geiler...


----------



## Normansbike (19. März 2013)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Ist der Dämpfer so richtig rum montiert? Sehe es oft das der dt212 auch anders herum montiert ist. Dann passt das auch mit den 2 Strichen an den Hebeln für den sag ein zustellen. Laut Bildern von Liteville ist aber so wie bei mir richtig


----------



## scylla (19. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage. Ist der Dämpfer so richtig rum montiert? Sehe es oft das der dt212 auch anders herum montiert ist. Dann passt das auch mit den 2 Strichen an den Hebeln für den sag ein zustellen. Laut Bildern von Liteville ist aber so wie bei mir richtig



Zitat Liteville FAQ:
_"Einbaurichtung Dämpfer?
Bei den Liteville 301 Rahmen ab der 2007 Produktion ist der Dämpfer "anders herum" eingebaut als bei den Liteville 301 Rahmen der Vorjahre. 
Warum? Weil es bei der "alten" Einbaurichtung dazu kommen kann, dass die Trinkflasche in ruppigem Gelände den Lockout ungewollt betätigt. Ausserdem ist durch die neue Einbaurichtung mehr Platz um die Trinkflasche zu greifen. Selbstverständlich kann bei den Modellen bis Ende 2006 der Dämpfer auch "anders herum" eingebaut werden."_

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_106.html


----------



## Shore (19. März 2013)

H.J. schrieb:


> super, was ist denn das für ein Dämpfer????
> Heiner



Danke




p00nage schrieb:


> Monarch Plus?



genau


----------



## Normansbike (19. März 2013)

Mann dankt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (19. März 2013)

Meinungen bitte! Denke ganz schwarz is besser.


----------



## 6foot6 (20. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Meinungen bitte! Denke ganz schwarz is besser.


 
...ich habe ja gleich geschrieben, dass ich es so machen würde, wie auf dem Bild mit dem GT-Oldtimer...


----------



## Third Eye (20. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Meinungen bitte! Denke ganz schwarz is besser.



... ja!
So ist es nicht wirklich schlecht, aber ganz schwarz ist halt doch um vieles besser. So kommt die Rahmenfarbe viel besser heraus - das Auge wird nicht abgelenkt


----------



## Shore (21. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Meinungen bitte! Denke ganz schwarz is besser.



Würde auch zu schwarz tendieren !

Welche Farbe soll die Gabel haben ?
Hast schon mal die weißen Felgen hingehalten.. ?


----------



## Normansbike (21. März 2013)

die weißen halte ich am so. hin, dann kommen Bilder. Die Gabel ist Schwarz. Daher denke ich werde ich lieber schwarze Felgen nehmen.
Danke an eure Anteilnahme.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. März 2013)

Normansbike Mit Rot geht gar nicht.Ich würd sowieso nur zwei Farben an das Bike machen wenns geht.Dein lakierter Rahmen mit schwarzen anbauteilen ist bestimmt ein Traum


----------



## Normansbike (23. März 2013)

Ja, es steht fest. Schwarz und lieber lass ich mir Zeit mit dem Umbau und spare für den schwarzen Lrs und Bremse als wie jetzt rum zu huddeln.
Das ganze war ja so gar nicht geplant. Wollte eigentlich nur mal ein Liteville haben und fahren. Also hier mich umgesehen und dank eines sehr netten Mitglieds einen sehr günstig bekommen. Als der Rahmen da war wollte ich eigentlich schnell paar Teile montieren und los fahren, oder in etwa so.
Doch dann dachte ich, komm mach den Lack neu und die Lager. Dann sehe ich diesen Effektlack aus Zufall und lass euch an meinem Fund teilhaben.
So kam eines zum anderen, die Meinungen von euch flossen mit ein und jetzt, bin ich immer noch kein Liteville gefahren, aber dafür wird's für mich etwas besonderes. Kurzum, lieber sparen mit Zeit als schnell, schnell.
Und übrigends, ein Liteville altert nicht, es ist eine Wertanlage.


----------



## .t1mo (25. März 2013)

Mal ein extrem bescheidenes Bild meines Hobels. Aktuelle Ausbaustufe. 





...und auch, wenn es nicht so rüberkommt. Es war ganz schön frisch.


----------



## mw8000 (25. März 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Mal ein extrem bescheidenes Bild meines Hobels. Aktuelle Ausbaustufe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

schlicht und schick , Ich mag dein 301. 
wer braucht da schon Effektlack & Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. März 2013)

.


----------



## Normansbike (25. März 2013)

Aktueller Stand Heute 17,37 Uhr.


----------



## 6foot6 (25. März 2013)

.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand Heute 17,37 Uhr.



Ich würds rein lackmäßig bei diesem Stand von 17.37Uhr lassen.Muß dazu sagen das ich noch nie ein Freund dieser Effecktlacke war.Also deine Arbeit in Ehren,aber je mehr da jetzt noch dazu kommt umso grausliger wirds für all diejenigen anzusehen die kein Fan von diesem Lack sind.Ich würde die restlichen Anbauteile eher dezent halten sonst wirds viel zu überladen.Aber wie gesagt nur meine Meinung,das Bike muß dir gefallen und sonst niemand


----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2013)

Erstmal danke für deine Kritik. Das Bild hier ist echt doof, wirk wirklich viel zu braun. In natura ist es richtig hell und wie gesagt, es muss mir gefallen.
Der Rest wird nur noch schwarz, da kommt nichts mehr gelackt. Ja, und das Emblem halt noch.
Finde das 99,94% Liteville in schwarz sind und der Rest in Silber. Gefallen tut es mir, aber es macht auch schnell langweilig wenn alle gleich sind.


----------



## Neo_78 (26. März 2013)

Jetzt möcht ich mal mein 301 Vorstellen das Bild stammt von der ersten Ausfahrt im September 2012 da waren wir in St. Johann im Pongau unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (26. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Finde das 99,94% Liteville in schwarz sind und der Rest in Silber.



Du hast die 0,0001% in rubinrot vergessen :





Aktuell allerdings mit Reverb und Muddy Mary


----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2013)

Wow, echt geil.


----------



## Dr.BONES (26. März 2013)

Wenn wir gerade bei 0,0001% "Rubin"Rot sind... 

... ja ich weiß, super Kellerbild ^^ *duckundweg*


----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2013)

wo kommen den auf einmal die bunten Litevilles her?
Ok es sind 99,9874534% schwarz, 0,1% Silber und der Rest einfach nur geil an zu sehen.


----------



## loui-w (26. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> wo kommen den auf einmal die bunten Litevilles her?
> Ok es sind 99,9874534% schwarz, 0,1% Silber und der Rest einfach nur geil an zu sehen.



Mathe ist aber nicht deine Stärke


----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2013)

loui-w schrieb:


> Mathe ist aber nicht deine Stärke



Geht das jetzt wieder los? Mann, es ist doch nur Spass! Da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet! Und ja nächstes mal gebe ich 110%


----------



## loui-w (26. März 2013)

Du sagst es, war nur Spaß


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. März 2013)

white necked schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei 0,0001% "Rubin"Rot sind...
> 
> ... ja ich weiß, super Kellerbild ^^ *duckundweg*



Bessere Bilder in freier Wildbahn werden hoffentlich bald nachgeliefert oder


----------



## Normansbike (27. März 2013)

white necked schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade bei 0,0001% "Rubin"Rot sind...
> 
> ... ja ich weiß, super Kellerbild ^^ *duckundweg*



Wenn du das so in diesen Kellerverschlägen hast! Sag lieber, Bruch auf und weg.


----------



## Dr.BONES (27. März 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Bessere Bilder in freier Wildbahn werden hoffentlich bald nachgeliefert oder



Sobald der weisse Mist einigermaßen geschmolzen ist, na sicher doch. Allerdings kommst mir dann net aus Rüssel... ich mach dich dreckig! 




Normansbike schrieb:


> Wenn du das so in diesen Kellerverschlägen hast! Sag lieber, Bruch auf und weg.



Ne ne, das ist quasi nur der "Werkstattbereich", wenn da mein Bike irgendwo drin stehen würde könnt ich wohl nimmer schlafen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gremlino (27. März 2013)

white necked schrieb:


> Sobald der weisse Mist einigermaßen geschmolzen ist, na sicher doch.



darunter kommt leider der braune Mist


----------



## Dr.BONES (27. März 2013)

gremlino schrieb:


> darunter kommt leider der braune Mist


----------



## Yeti Guru (29. März 2013)




----------



## gremlino (29. März 2013)

sehr geil mit dem grün 
Was sind denn das für Bremsscheiben?


----------



## rayc (29. März 2013)

schwarz-grün sieht richtig gut aus 

Die schwarz-grüne Sonderedition der Hope würde dazu passen.
Grüne Spider bei den Bremsscheiben bekommt man leider nicht, ist den Teamfahrern vorbehalten.

ray


----------



## turbokeks (30. März 2013)

@axel

Sehr schönes 301. So eins würd ich mir auch holen 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## icube (30. März 2013)

Das Farbkonzept is echt ziemlich geil  
jetz noch nen Vector Carbon, die weißen Aufkleber am Sitzrohr etc. runter, 
Leitungen gekürzt und ein anständiges Foto und dann ab in den Pornthread! 

Gewicht wäre interessant  

Gruß icube


----------



## dre (30. März 2013)

Schönes LV.

Was fährst du den bevorzugt damit. Ich finde einen _tune_-Komfort mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze immer noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, bin aber auch schon älter.


----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)

Hey Gremlino, 
das sind Braking S3 Bremsscheiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)

Hey icube, 
wenn du mir vielleicht sagen könntest wie ich die Bilder hier in groß reinbekomme... hab das schon versucht aber iwie funzt das nicht...ach und das mit dem Lenker ist in Arbeit, kommt ein ENVE ran...

gruß Axel


----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Schönes LV.
> 
> Was fährst du den bevorzugt damit. Ich finde einen _tune_-Komfort mit einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze immer noch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, bin aber auch schon älter.


 

Hey, ich bin noch nicht wirklich viel unterwegs gewesen, ist mein Winterprojekt... aber es werden hauptsächlich Trails gerockt


----------



## icube (30. März 2013)

Axel71 schrieb:


> Hey icube,
> wenn du mir vielleicht sagen könntest wie ich die Bilder hier in groß reinbekomme... hab das schon versucht aber iwie funzt das nicht...ach und das mit dem Lenker ist in Arbeit, kommt ein ENVE ran...
> 
> gruß Axel



also Kurzbeschreibung: 
du gehst in dein Fotoalbum > klickst auf ein Bild > rechts unten stehen die Bildgrößen > klickst auf das was du willst > kopierst den URL > dann einfach bei dem "Posten" direkt über dem Textfeld auf den Icon mit den Bergen und URL einfügen > fertig






meinte eig mit anständigem Foto eins in freier Wildbahn wo die Farben schöner zur Geltung kommen 

häng das Teil wenns fertig ist doch bitte mal an die Waage und kleine Teileliste wäre super  

Gruß icube


----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)

icube schrieb:


> also Kurzbeschreibung:
> du gehst in dein Fotoalbum > klickst auf ein Bild > rechts unten stehen die Bildgrößen > klickst auf das was du willst > kopierst den URL > dann einfach bei dem "Posten" direkt über dem Textfeld auf den Icon mit den Bergen und URL einfügen > fertig
> 
> 
> ...



hey, prima vielen dank... mach die Tage mal schöne Bilder dann stell ich sie hier ein. Hab gerade meine Hans Dampf bekommen und Montiert sind noch bissle leichter als die Muddy Marry. Teileliste kommt dann auch...geb mir noch paar tage zeit.  Gruß Axel


----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)




----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)

ach du ********...


----------



## icube (30. März 2013)

nur kein Stress  
werd meins kommende Woche auch mal wieder fotografieren, wenn der neue Easton Haven LRS da ist 
(wird zz bei chainreaktioncycles fÃ¼r 420 â¬ verschleudert) 
 @axel du kannst rechts unten jeden Post "Ã¤ndern" sonst spamst du uns noch alle zu  


GruÃ icube


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2013)

Ja schönes Rad. Den schlängel um die Fox habe ich bei mir ebenfalls rot (bei dir grün ) gemacht.


----------



## Simpson90 (30. März 2013)

Neulich nach dem Suhlen im Dreck.


----------



## Normansbike (30. März 2013)

Ist das eine xt Bremse? Wie zufrieden bist du damit? Fahre selber nur Avid elexir cr und würde gerne umsteigen.


----------



## gremlino (30. März 2013)

Axel71 schrieb:


> Hey Gremlino,
> das sind Braking S3 Bremsscheiben...



Hab ichs mir doch gedacht - hab Braking Waves am Motorrad, wusste gar nicht das, die auch MTB machen. Haben ja stolze Preise....

Wie bist du denn zufrieden mit den Teilen? Merkst du einen Unterschied zum Original?


----------



## Yeti Guru (30. März 2013)

gremlino schrieb:


> Hab ichs mir doch gedacht - hab Braking Waves am Motorrad, wusste gar nicht das, die auch MTB machen. Haben ja stolze Preise....
> 
> Wie bist du denn zufrieden mit den Teilen? Merkst du einen Unterschied zum Original?


Hey, 
ich bin sie bis jetzt erst paar km gefahren kann dir noch nicht viel sagen...aber kenn paar leute die sie in ihren DH Bikes fahren und die sind sehr zufrieden...

gruß Axel


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2013)

@Simpson90
Cool! Ohne viel Schnickschnak, dafür wirds gefahren
zum Glück ists bei uns gerade trocken.


----------



## dre (30. März 2013)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ...



... artgerechte Haltung, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2013)

Um das müssen wir uns keine Sorgen machen, das hat ein gutes zuhause gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (30. März 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... artgerechte Haltung, wie es sich gehört.



Hehe,
ich hätt die Person gern dazu gesehen


----------



## Martin1508 (31. März 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... artgerechte Haltung, wie es sich gehört.



Gefällt, so muss das! Finde den Aufbau auch gut. So herrlich unaufgeregt. Viel Spass weiterhin.

Gruss


----------



## flyingstereo (31. März 2013)

@ Simpson90: Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Durolux? Im Vergleich mit der Lyrik die scheinbar vorher drin war?


----------



## Simpson90 (31. März 2013)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> @ Simpson90: Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Durolux? Im Vergleich mit der Lyrik die scheinbar vorher drin war?



Hi, schön das du es ansprichst!
Ich war mir anfangs sehr unsicher, dann hab ich mich aber getraut und es bisher nicht bereut!
meine Durolux TAD mit 140-180mm ist mit einem öl mit geringerer viskosität getuned.
Die gabel ist echt der absolute Hammer, spricht butterweich an (test bei minus 8 grad) meiner meinung nach besser wie die Fox 36 talas meines Kumpels. sie geht super durch den federweg und lässt sich trotzdem recht penibel einstellen was die endprogression angeht. 
für mich wirklich die überraschung schlecht hin.
die lyrik war eine uturn und kommt trotz stahlfeder nicht an das anprechverhalten ran. auch kam ich mit der einstellung der durolux besser zurecht, bei der lyrik hab ich die unterschiedlichen einstellungen teils garnicht wahrgenommen.
und über die steifigkeit braucht man garnicht diskutieren, sind welten zur Lyrik (also die durolux ist steifer).

meiner meinung nach kann die durolux mit der rc2 kartusche ganz oben mitspielen, bin sehr zufrieden!

Grüßle


----------



## Mountain77 (31. März 2013)

Hab in meinem 301 eine 2012 Durolux TAD 120-160mm verbaut. Selbst nicht getunt schon eine bocksteife, gut funktionierende Gabel...und das für unter 400 EUR.
Da verschmerzt man die gut 2.400g.


----------



## alexanderZ (31. März 2013)

in artgerechter haltung und bei trockenen heidelberger trails


----------



## Normansbike (31. März 2013)

was meint ihr? Beschriftung an die Seite? Liteville  Logo.


----------



## cubabluete (31. März 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> was meint ihr? Beschriftung an die Seite? Liteville  Logo.


nix! Ohne sieht geil aus.


----------



## kippi (1. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


>



Seh ich ja jetzt erst. Die Zugverklebung gefällt 
Sieht schön aufgeräumt aus!

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (1. April 2013)

Hier mein getuntes Liteville MK9 mit 9kg. Teileliste kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


----------



## Kombinatschef (1. April 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hier mein getuntes Liteville MK9 mit 9kg. Teileliste kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.



Na, dann zeig mal (per PN). Ich komme bei mir auf 11,9x und bin schon froh


----------



## Yeti Guru (1. April 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hier mein getuntes Liteville MK9 mit 9kg. Teileliste kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.


  Hey, glaub deiner Waage nicht alles was sie dir anzeigt   9kg im Leben nie


----------



## thetourist (1. April 2013)

Tippfehler, in deinen Photoalbum sinds 11kg?


----------



## bergzwerg69 (1. April 2013)

9kg mit satteltasche  bidon und pumpe?


----------



## alexanderZ (1. April 2013)

unsinn, die analoge wage zeigt 11 kg an, und auch die wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberbüchse (1. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ist das eine xt Bremse? Wie zufrieden bist du damit? Fahre selber nur Avid elexir cr und würde gerne umsteigen.


Hatte vorher auch die Zickenbremse Elexir -ewig Theater mit dem Ding-; dann seit einem guten Jahr die XT-Bremse, sie hat mit meinen 100 kg auch in den Alpen keine Probleme und auch sonst kein Schleifen oder wandernder Druckpunkt. Für mich: die Bremse!!!


----------



## uphillking (1. April 2013)

11kg ist unrealistisch. Mein MK3 301 wiegt mit leichteren Teilen (Gabel, Reifen, Sattel, Stütze, Klemme, Griffe, Flaschenhalter, Pedale, Titan-Schrauben) ehrliche 11,1 kg. Die Laufräder kann ich auf dem Foto nicht erkennen aber meine WH-M975 wiegen 1550g.
Einzig die Avid dürfte leichter sein als meine XTR. Aber das macht ja wohl kein ganzes Kilo aus ;-)
Ich würde eher auf 12,xx tippen.

Wie immer: nicht addieren, sondern wiegen !!!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (1. April 2013)

Leute, Leute......
1. April


----------



## Wobbi (1. April 2013)

wenn ich mein rad runterrechne, finde ich die 11kg (*unabhängig 01.04., *oder nicht) keineswegs unrealistisch und auch nicht unbedingt soooo schwer zu erreichen!


----------



## botti (1. April 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hier mein getuntes Liteville MK9 mit 9kg. Teileliste kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.



Hallo Jungs,
Sorry, sorry......ich habe mich wohl vertippt wegen der 9 in MK9. Es sind natürlich 11kg.
Hier die Waagenanzeige:


----------



## botti (1. April 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Sorry, sorry......ich habe mich wohl vertippt wegen der 9 in MK9. Es sind natürlich 11kg.
> Hier die Waagenanzeige:


und hier auch die Liste, natürlich ohne Satteltasche und Trinkflasche :

        Rahmen LV MK9 Größe M inkl. DT-Swiss   Dämpfer(160mm)   2800gr //       Gabel Fox 32 Talas RLC Factory,   120-150mm mit Q15mm Achse   1730gr//       Sattel Sqlab 611 Finisher Carbon   Limited Edition weiss   194gr//       Sattelstütze Syntace P6  Alu 400mm, 34.9mm   243gr//       Sattelklemme  SuperLock2 von Syntace   44gr//       Lenker Syntace Vector / Carbon 740mm   12°   220gr//       Lenkergriffe   Ergon GA-1 Rot. Das Paar Je 53gr mit Kappe(3g) u. Schraube(Ti,1,8g)   106gr//       Vorbau  Ritchey 110mm 31,8mm   120gr//       Steuersatz   SuperSpin True Integration von Syntace    99gr//      Schaltwerk   gesamt = 551gr//           Shimano   XTR Rapidfire Einzel-Schalthebel SL-M970 9-fach 228gr//       Shimano   XTR Umwerfer FD-M970 E-Type mit E-Type Platte    142gr//       Schaltung   Shimano XTR RD-M972  Carbon 9-fach bis   34 Zähne   181gr//       Shimano   Kurbelgarnitur XTR  FC M970, Länge 175   mm, Abstufung  22-32-44Zähne  ohne Innenlager   701gr//       Shimano   Hollowtech II Innenlager XTR FC-M970    89gr//       Kranz   Recon Kassette 9-fach Titan 11-34 = 188gr//       Kette Shimano Dura Ace 9-fach   CN-7701 mit 112Glieder    304gr//       Syncros   AM Traverse Pedal = 153x2= 306gr// Bremse   gesamt Avid Elixir 9 Carbon 2012 = 400gr// 1Stck mit 180er BS(261g o.BS)   522gr//       Bremsscheiben   XLC Bremsscheibe BR-X02 180mm silber/rot  + Schrauben 156gr//       Bremsbeläge   SwissStop organisch Disc D-26 für Avid Elixir 40gr//       LRS   Veltec SL/FRM XMD333 ohne SB und Reifen   1440gr//        X-12 Steckachse von Syntace(142mm) Achse   hinten   39gr//       Reifen   vorne Nobby Nic Snake Skin   610gr//       Reifen   hinten Rocket Ron(Evo Pacestar)   436gr//       Schläuche   von Eclipse 2x56g   112gr//       Schaltzüge   100gr//       Flaschenhalter   50gr//       
  Summe =11200gr


----------



## botti (1. April 2013)

Silberbüchse schrieb:


> Hatte vorher auch die Zickenbremse Elexir -ewig Theater mit dem Ding-; dann seit einem guten Jahr die XT-Bremse, sie hat mit meinen 100 kg auch in den Alpen keine Probleme und auch sonst kein Schleifen oder wandernder Druckpunkt. Für mich: die Bremse!!!



Ich wiege nur 70kg


----------



## Ritzibi (2. April 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> Sorry, sorry......ich habe mich wohl vertippt wegen der 9 in MK9. Es sind natürlich 11kg.
> Hier die Waagenanzeige:



Also ich würde mal in ne gescheite Waage investieren.
Bei der abgebildeten kannst die dich auch verschreiben, kommt aufs selbe raus.
Das ist doch ein Schätzeisen so wie die aussieht.


----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2013)

jo mei. 10 oder 11 oder 12 oder 13 kg.
is doch eh voll wurscht ? gleich so ein aufriss deswegen ... tztztz


----------



## echtorg (2. April 2013)

kann schon passen, wenn du dann mal ein richtiges lv draus machst mit ordentlichen lrs, bremsen reifen und gabel bist auf 13,5 ggggg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2013)

hihi, bin schon bei 14,5 oder 15 ... is scho voll echt meins ;-)


----------



## Ritzibi (2. April 2013)

Stimmt schon.
Nur wenn er sich drei Stunden hinsetzt und alle Einzelgewichte aufschreibt, sollte er sich das auch mit ner richtigen und nicht mit ner Baumarktwaage bestätigen lassen.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. April 2013)

Genau! Wo kommen wir denn hin?? Sind hier schließlich bei liteville, da geht sowas auf gar keinen fall!!! Sehr richtig ritzibizi!


----------



## jammerlappen (2. April 2013)

Ich hätte auch lieber ein MK11 mit 9kg als ein MK9 mit 11kg. Aber mit meinen bummelig 14kg purer Erotik kann ich auch gut leben


----------



## Wobbi (2. April 2013)

bester post "ever"!


----------



## botti (2. April 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal in ne gescheite Waage investieren.
> Bei der abgebildeten kannst die dich auch verschreiben, kommt aufs selbe raus.
> Das ist doch ein Schätzeisen so wie die aussieht.



Falsch,
wenn ich 1kg Eichgewicht hin hänge zeigt sie 1kg an. Es ist eine Gepäckwage. Sieht etwas einfach aus. Aber auf 100-200gr genau ist sie schon. Das reicht doch. Eine genaue Wagge bis auf 10gr genau bei 20kg kostet einige Hundert Euro und das braucht man nicht. Außerdem habe ich alle Einzelteile auf einer Präzisionwaage gewogen. Da kommen 11,2kg raus. Passt also! 
Nur nicht neidisch werden

LG

Botti


----------



## Ritzibi (2. April 2013)

Na dann iss doch alles bestens.
Wüsste allerdings nicht warum ich deshalb neidisch werden sollte?

Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike, dass ist ja immer noch die Hauptsache.


----------



## echtorg (2. April 2013)

Stecke bei meinem bei 13,4 Kilo fest 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## botti (2. April 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Na dann iss doch alles bestens.
> Wüsste allerdings nicht warum ich deshalb neidisch werden sollte?
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike, dass ist ja immer noch die Hauptsache.



Wenn ich ins Trentino fahre habe ich einen anderen LRS drauf, dann bin ich auch über 12kg 

LG

Botti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [THM]ThomasS (2. April 2013)

Ich bring mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel (natürlich nicht am Bike).


----------



## mauntnmad (2. April 2013)

Auch wenn man als Nobby Nic Fahrer keine Streichhölzer ins Reifenlager werfen sollte : Ein RaceKing auf einem 301  in Kombi mit Chainguard


----------



## jammerlappen (2. April 2013)

Race King hab ich hinten auf dem Hardtail und das ist der beste Hinterreifen, den ich hatte. Extrem viel Volumen, extrem leicht und rennt wie Sau...


----------



## mauntnmad (2. April 2013)

Glaube ich gerne - ich sehe den halt nicht im groben Gelände - worauf Chainguard und Variostütze hindeuten. Wenn der nur auf Betonpflaster bewegt wird, passts schon  Oder zweiter LRS im Keller, oder, oder...


----------



## Hans (2. April 2013)

so, hier mal nach einigen Änderungen im Winter jetzt 12,85 kg bei 160 mm hinten und vorne incl. Tacho, Flaschenhalter - so wie auf den Bildern


----------



## botti (2. April 2013)

Hans schrieb:


> so, hier mal nach einigen Änderungen im Winter jetzt 12,85 kg bei 160 mm hinten und vorne incl. Tacho, Flaschenhalter - so wie auf den Bildern



Fährst das ne Frau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (2. April 2013)

[THM]ThomasS;10463063 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bring mal etwas Farbe ins Spiel (natürlich nicht am Bike).



Was meinst Du...die Türen oder die gelbe Flasche?


----------



## rzOne20 (2. April 2013)

@Hans: welche felgen fährst du denn da? 
und mMn stört der sattel ein wenig die sonst tolle optik ?


----------



## Yeti Guru (2. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @_Hans_: welche felgen fährst du denn da?
> und mMn stört der sattel ein wenig die sonst tolle optik ?


das sind Fun works Amride 25 wenn ich es recht lesen kann...


----------



## sinux (2. April 2013)

Mein 301 als Fat Tire Bike





Leider kein Leichtbau mehr - auch die Traktion lässt zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Hans (2. April 2013)

Fährst das ne Frau? 

 was willst Du mir sagen ?


----------



## Hans (2. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> @Hans: welche felgen fährst du denn da?
> und mMn stört der sattel ein wenig die sonst tolle optik ?





 Amride 25 

ich hab den 611 mit Carbonstreben in komplett schwarz nicht gefunden - deshalb den Litville. Sieht in original aber ganz ok aus


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (2. April 2013)

Hans, er meint glaub ich, obs ein MK11 is. wegen dem Loch für die Stealth, gilt es als "die" MK11... aber es sieht stark nach einem 10er aus.


----------



## cubabluete (3. April 2013)

Er meint den Sattel, der farblich a bisserl ungünstig rüber kommt. In echt ist der gar net so rosa-pink-ladylike.


----------



## Hans (3. April 2013)

Lord_Farquaad schrieb:


> Hans, er meint glaub ich, obs ein MK11 is. wegen dem Loch für die Stealth, gilt es als "die" MK11... aber es sieht stark nach einem 10er aus.




ist männlich - MK 10


----------



## icube (3. April 2013)

Die 12.85 kg glaub ich dir nicht 
Teileliste! 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (3. April 2013)

die 12,85 glaub ich schon fast 
die reifen sind sicher mindestens 500 gramm leichter als meine minion2,5 3c und advantage 2,5

da wäre ich dann bei 12,9 mit lyrik coil


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. April 2013)

12.85 kg kann gut hinkommen,der LRS mit Amride 25 DTnaben ,und der Bereifung ist schon recht leicht,XTR Kurbel Talas160 tun den rest.Ich glaubs schon.
Gruß


----------



## icube (3. April 2013)

es ist schon realistisch  
Mich würde trotzdem die Teileliste interessieren 
Gewicht ist trotz 36er Talas/3fach Kurbel und Telesattelstütze
Schon ne Hausnummer! 

Gruß icube


----------



## p00nage (3. April 2013)

icube schrieb:


> e
> Gewicht ist trotz 36er Talas/3fach Kurbel und Telesattelstütze
> Schon ne Hausnummer!
> 
> Gruß icube



Des wundert mich auch etwas, auch der Sattel etc zählt nicht zu den leichtesten. Aber Optisch nen sehr stimmiges Rad.


----------



## Hans (3. April 2013)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die Komplimente - hab ich auch Euch zu verdanken, da ich mir viele Ideen hier aus dem Forum geholt habe.

Gewicht ist schon  so richtig, hab die Teile einzeln nicht alle gewogen.

Hier mal die Teileliste:

301 Mk 10 in M mit Syntace Steuersatz
Fox 36 Talas  2160 Gramm
SQ-Lab Sattel  215 Gramm
Tune Sattelspanner
LEV in 31,6, 125mm mit Hülse
Lenker Syntace Vector Carbon
Specialized BG Griffe
Vorbau Syntace F149 60mm mit Titanschrauben
Bremse XTR Trail, Titanschrauben, Beläge ohne Kühlrippen
Scheiben Magura Storm SL 203/180 mm mit Titanschrauben
Schaltgriffe XT ohne Ganganzeige ( hab in den Schalthüllen die XTR Ganzanzeige integriert)
XTR 970 3-fach Kurbel mit 20er Mountaingoat ( 2-fach mag ich nicht )#
Pedale Time Atac Titan  ca. 280 Gramm
XTR 970 Umwerfer
Syntace Kettenführung
Kassette XTR 970 11-34  9-fach  245 Gramm
Kette XTR 10-fach
Schaltwerk XTR 972
Laufräder DTSwiss 240/ Amride 25  1629 Gramm
Mountainking 2,4 Protection 709 Gramm
X-King 2,4 Protection  652 Gramm   -   beide schlauchlos

macht 12,85 kg


----------



## Dr.Struggle (3. April 2013)

Schönes Bike,die 12,85 gehn schon hin.Konsequent alles leicht gehalten,aber keine Unsinn o. Schrott verbaut,wirst viel Spaß haben mit dem Teil


----------



## Soonwaldler (5. April 2013)

Endlich zusammen gebaut 







[/url][/IMG]

Auf geht zur ersten Einstellungsrunde!

Ich freu mich!!


----------



## ChrisXL (5. April 2013)

Ganz schön groß das Ding !


----------



## dre (5. April 2013)

Jo, ganz schön groß. Aber trotzdem schönes Ding.

Sind diese SQ-Lab Sättel wirklich so toll? Man sieht sie ja sehr oft.
Und warum werden immer weniger Gabelschäfte ordentlich gekürzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (5. April 2013)

Was für ein Quarq


----------



## echtorg (5. April 2013)

Zeig meines nimma her, viel zu schwer

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## echtorg (5. April 2013)

Wieso wisst ihr wie gross sein Ding ist 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (5. April 2013)

Soonwaldler, hast du den Sattel auch beim Fahren in der Position? Aber sehr schickes Bike. 
Und zu den SQ Sätteln, ich find den (611) klasse. Bin aber auch erst 2 andere gefahren, die beide nur die Hälfte gekostet haben. Aber der SQ-lab ist nach 2-3 Touren so, wie es sein soll: Weder während, noch nach dem Biken, verschwende ich irgendein Gedanken an den Sattel.


----------



## Soonwaldler (5. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das Bild ist wohl etwas groß geraten  Kann ich das kleiner einstellen ?

@ Lord 
nein das Bild hab ich vor der ersten Fahrt geknipst, danach wurden Sattel und Lenker gerichtet

@ dre
Den Sattel finde ich super bequem, bei der Gabel wollte ich nicht zu viel abschneiden und erst mal schauen wie es sich anfühlt. Man kann ja leider kein Schaftstück mehr dranschrauben wenns mal abgesägt ist. 

Auf jeden Fall brauche ich andere Reifen, die Mary und der Albert haben mich heute im Wald fertig gemacht! 

Grüße

SW


----------



## echtorg (5. April 2013)

zeig ich meins auch nochmal her, gefällt mir noch immer supergut 
ab jetzt mit umgebauter 970er xtr und und umgebauten 972er schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Und warum werden immer weniger Gabelschäfte ordentlich gekürzt?



Solange man die korrekte Höhe noch nicht gefunden hat, lieber zu lang als zu kurz 
Sonst braucht man eine Shaftverlängerung. 

Kürzen sollte man erst, wenn man seine Höhe gefunden hat.

Es gibt einige Leute, die extra einen halben Spacer drüber setzen, weil dann die Klemmekräfte am Vorbau homogener sind.
Bei Carbonshäften wird das sogar explizit empfohlen.

ray


----------



## Normansbike (6. April 2013)

Moin die Damen und Herren.

Könnt ihr mir mal das wipp verhalten eurer 301 beschreiben!

Bin gestern mit meinem Aufbau Probe gefahren und fand das es sehr stark auf Teer am wippen war. Gut man kann den Dämpfer sperren, aber wie sieht es im Gelände aus? Besonders bei breiten flachen Feldwegen?
Komme erst nächstes Wochenende dazu es im Wald zu testen
Sagt mir bitte eure Erfahrungen und vielleicht auch lösungen.


----------



## dre (6. April 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Es gibt einige Leute, die extra einen halben Spacer drüber setzen, weil dann die Klemmekräfte am Vorbau homogener sind.
> Bei Carbonshäften wird das sogar explizit empfohlen.
> 
> ray



O.K. dann ist das Bike zwar zusammen gebaut, aber wohl noch im Status "Aufbau".

Der Punkt zum Thema Carbonschäfte leuchtet ein, auch wenn ich es noch nicht gesehen habe.


----------



## RadTotal (6. April 2013)

Ich persönlich hab den Blockierhebel des DT eigentlich nie genutzt.

Wichtig ist zum einen, das richtigen Druck zu finden. Ich hatte da immer etwas weniger SAG, also Pin auf Pin bis max. ein Pin auf weich im sitzen. So tut man sich zwar schwer den kompletten Federweg auszunutzen, aber dafür funktioniert der Dämpfer am Anfang und im mittleren Federwegsbereich sehr gut. So zumindest mein befinden.

Einfluss auf das Wippen hat auch die Zugstufe. Ist etwas schwierig, hier die richtige Einstellung mit den 40 Klicks zu finden. (da teilweise schon ein Klick einen spürbaren Unterschied macht). Musst einfach probieren. 

Ach ja, und schau nicht ständig auf die Umlenkhebel.  Da schaut das Wippen teilweise dramatischer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist. 

Hinweis: Erfahrungen vom MK9/140mm


----------



## rayc (6. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Moin die Damen und Herren.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mal das wipp verhalten eurer 301 beschreiben!
> 
> Bin gestern mit meinem Aufbau Probe gefahren und fand das es sehr stark auf Teer am wippen war.



Du hast einen DT Dämpfer?

Dann ist die Zugstufe falsch eingestellt.
Stimm erst Luftdruck so ab, das Pin auf Pin steht (das kannst du dann später nach Vorlieben evt. etwas weicher einstellen).
Dann die Zugstufe einstellen, so das sie beim Unterrollen vom Bordstein 1.5 mal einfedert. Das müsste so halbwegs passen.
Das wäre dann dein Startsetup, von hier aus dann anfangen zu spielen.
Im Gelände wirst du dann eh noch mal mit der Einstellung spielen müssen.

viel Spaß mit deinen 301

Ray


----------



## Deleted 151460 (6. April 2013)

echtorg schrieb:


> zeig ich meins auch nochmal her, gefällt mir noch immer supergut
> ab jetzt mit umgebauter 970er xtr und und umgebauten 972er schaltwerk



Dein Rücklicht lebt aber gefährlich.

Würde es eher an einer Sitzstrebe befestigen, dann verdreckt es auch nicht so.


----------



## scylla (6. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Moin die Damen und Herren.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir mal das wipp verhalten eurer 301 beschreiben!
> 
> ...



Sowohl mit DT als auch mit Helmchen Monarch fand ich immer, dass das 301 eins nicht tut: wippen 
Es kommt bei den 301ern stark auf den SAG an, der beeinflusst das Fahrverhalten sehr deutlich. Hat man den Dämpfer zu stark aufgepumpt zieht es den Hinterbau bei Kettenzug komplett raus, was das Wippen eliminiert aber auf dem Trailuphill die Fuhre auch hardtailmäßig bockig macht. Bei zu viel SAG wippt's und man versackt im Federweg. Im richtigen Bereich wippt's nicht (vergleichsweise für ein Fully) und der Hinterbau kann noch einigermaßen arbeiten. 
Beim DT Dämpfer ist dieser "richtige" Bereich sowohl beim Luftdruck als auch bei der Zugstufeneinstellung recht schmal. Da musst du rumprobieren.
Mit DT war meine Lieblingseinstellung am Mk8 ca. Pin auf Pin im sitzen, was glaub ich ca. 15-20% SAG am Dämpferkolben ausmacht. Zugstufe etwas langsamer als die Idealeinstellung nach Bordsteinkantentest.

Achtung: der DT ist bei der Zugstufe ein wenig "speziell". Mitunter auch ein Grund, warum er hier immer so kritisiert wird. Er hat keine getrennte Highspeed-Zugstufe. Daher musst du deine ideale Zugstufeneinstellung zwangsweise aufm Trail finden, Bordsteinkante gibt nur einen groben Startwert.


----------



## diggi* (6. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Und warum werden immer weniger Gabelschäfte ordentlich gekürzt?



Bei mir hängt da die Gopro dran


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. April 2013)

die Angabe Pin auf Pin nützt ihm nichts, er hat kein 301 mit diesem Feature da <Mk8


----------



## Normansbike (6. April 2013)

Danke bjeorn.
Dachte schon was meinen die mit Pin auf Pin
Das Prinzip ist das gleiche, also ca15% sag und zugstufe einstellen.
Werde es probieren, und sonst mir den Suntour Durolux vom Bekannten borgen. Der hat nämlich druckstufen und zugstufen Verstellung.
Sonst ist das Bike Top, und sssuuuuppppeeeerrrr Agil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (6. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Danke bjeorn.
> Dachte schon was meinen die mit Pin auf Pin
> Das Prinzip ist das , also ca15% sag und zugstufe einstellen.
> Werde es probieren, und sonst mir den Suntour Durolux vom Bekannten borgen. Der hat nämlich druckstufen und zugstufen Verstellung.
> Sonst ist das Bike Top, und sssuuuuppppeeeerrrr Agil.



Für de.n Durolux RC brauchst Du aber andere Buchsen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Die Fox müssten passen, also z.B das Syntace Nadellagerkit


----------



## An der Alb (6. April 2013)

Ein neues Liteville im Forum wartet auf seine erste Ausfahrt:








Komponenten wurden zum Teil von meinem Ghost AMR 9300 übernommen. Die Gabel fahre ich jetzt mal und schaue mal wie sich´s verhält. Kommt Zeit, kommt evtl. auch 140er-Gabel


----------



## Mountain77 (7. April 2013)

Juhu, die W35 sind drin. 
Die Kurbel ist eine alte abgeschliffene XT, Standartmäßig kommt aber wieder eine 3-fach XT rein.
Aktueller Aufbau 13,4kg komplett.


----------



## dre (7. April 2013)

13,4 ist aber eine Ansage. Es ist doch ein L-Rahmen, oder? Wieviel Ferderweg hast du denn?


----------



## Mountain77 (7. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> 13,4 ist aber eine Ansage. Es ist doch ein L-Rahmen, oder? Wieviel Ferderweg hast du denn?



XL Rahmen 150/140mm Federweg. Mit Racing Ralph komme ich auf 13kg. Als Alternativ Gabel habe ich noch die Durolux TAD mit plus 500g. Macht im Bike Park mehr Spass.


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2013)

Lass die Kurbel dran, sieht genial aus.

Oder schick mir ein Angebot, wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst!!


----------



## Mountain77 (7. April 2013)

Nicht verkaeuflich. Sieht zwar gut aus, aber hier ist Flachland, ich brauche das grosse Blatt haeufiger.;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> aber hier ist Flachland, ich brauche das grosse Blatt haeufiger.;-)


mach dir als mittleres ein 36er Blatt drauf und du wirst das große Blatt nur noch selten vermissen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> 13,4 ist aber eine Ansage. Es ist doch ein L-Rahmen, oder? Wieviel Ferderweg hast du denn?


wieso ist das ne Ansage ?
ist IMHO realistisch und mit den verbauten Teilen problemlos zu erreichen
mit dem Aufbau deutlich unter 13kg wäre eine Ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (8. April 2013)

Stimmt, das Gewicht ist nicht so besonders aber völlig egal.


----------



## Mountain77 (8. April 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wieso ist das ne Ansage ?
> ist IMHO realistisch und mit den verbauten Teilen problemlos zu erreichen
> mit dem Aufbau deutlich unter 13kg wäre eine Ansage



Ein Freund liegt mit seinem L Rahmen bei 12,5kg.

Das Rad ist für 100kg+ ausgelegt. 
Ich versuche eine gesunde Mischung an Teilen zu verbauen, von Carbon lasse ich die Finger, 13 kg bekomme ich mit leichteren Reifen schon hin. Sobald die Adapter für die VR-Nabe eintreffen baue ich auch wieder die Durolux TAD ein, dann ist die 14 wieder vor dem Komma.


----------



## cubabluete (8. April 2013)

Alles zwischen 13 und 14 kg würde ich bei so einem Bike als Sinnvoll erachten. Da gehören einfach gscheite Reifen und Felgen dran.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. April 2013)

ihr seid gut im schätzen. ich hab da überhaupt kein gefühl dafür! wie schwer wird meines sein? 14,5 kg oder bin i da weit weg?


----------



## scylla (8. April 2013)

ne waage wird's dir verraten?!


----------



## rzOne20 (8. April 2013)

bin ich zu faul für. müsste irgendeine personenwaage runterschleppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (8. April 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Ein Freund liegt mit seinem L Rahmen bei 12,5kg.
> 
> Das Rad ist für 100kg+ ausgelegt.
> Ich versuche eine gesunde Mischung an Teilen zu verbauen, von Carbon lasse ich die Finger, 13 kg bekomme ich mit leichteren Reifen schon hin. Sobald die Adapter für die VR-Nabe eintreffen baue ich auch wieder die Durolux TAD ein, dann ist die 14 wieder vor dem Komma.



Taugt sehr, in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
Warum kommt jetzt wieder die DX rein? Besuch im Park? Ich erinnere mich, dass du mal gesagt hattest, dass es dir mit der Thor eher passt


----------



## Mountain77 (8. April 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Taugt sehr, in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
> Warum kommt jetzt wieder die DX rein? Besuch im Park? Ich erinnere mich, dass du mal gesagt hattest, dass es dir mit der Thor eher passt



Ich bin halt launisch. 
Gut das ich inzwischen einige Teile gesammelt habe, ein Umbau ist in 20-30 Minuten erledigt.Die Thor macht das Rad spritziger, bei der Durolux merke ich aber die höhere Steifigkeit.  

Ach ja, das angesprochene 36er Kettenblatt ist bestellt.


----------



## .t1mo (8. April 2013)

Also auch eher so der klassische Kunde für die neue Pike


----------



## Normansbike (8. April 2013)

Gewicht, Gewicht! Na meines wiegt so wie auf dem Foto laut Waage satte 13,5 kg. Mit Pedalen, Satteltasche u.s.w., ja mit anderen Laufrädern, Sattel u.s.w. Komme ich bestimmt noch unter die 13 kg. Der Lrs wiegt ja 1970 grmm und bin ja noch im Aufbau. Aber mir ist wichtig das es mein Gewicht von 98 kg langfristig aushält.
Bei meinem Race Bike habe ich auch um jedes grmm gekämpft, jedoch ist es mir dann irgend wann schei..igal geworden. Fang ja auch nicht an wärend der fahrt die Steine aus meinem Profil zu popeln um Gewicht zu sparen. Profil ja! Was meint ihr ist ein guter Reifen? Conti? Schwalbe?
Gewicht ist 2 rangig.


----------



## mokka_ (8. April 2013)

du hast dir sehr viel mühe gegeben und ich finde es ist ein super bike geworden. 

es wird dir sehr viel freude bereiten


----------



## p00nage (8. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Gewicht, Gewicht! Na meines wiegt so wie auf dem Foto laut Waage satte 13,5 kg. Mit Pedalen, Satteltasche u.s.w., ja mit anderen Laufrädern, Sattel u.s.w. Komme ich bestimmt noch unter die 13 kg. Der Lrs wiegt ja 1970 grmm und bin ja noch im Aufbau. Aber mir ist wichtig das es mein Gewicht von 98 kg langfristig aushält.
> Bei meinem Race Bike habe ich auch um jedes grmm gekämpft, jedoch ist es mir dann irgend wann schei..igal geworden. Fang ja auch nicht an wärend der fahrt die Steine aus meinem Profil zu popeln um Gewicht zu sparen. Profil ja! Was meint ihr ist ein guter Reifen? Conti? Schwalbe?
> Gewicht ist 2 rangig.



Reifen kommt immer auf Einsatzgebiet und Untergrund an. Aktuell fahr ich Baron 2,3" vorn und RQ 2,2" hinten. Schwalbe bin ich auch so gut wie alles gefahren und von Conti noch die MK II 2,4" in Protection und RaceSport und den Baron 2,5". Bei Maxxis Ardent, Minion und Highroller. Was ich unbedingt noch testen Will ist die RQ 2,2" für vorne, evtl sogar in Kombination mit nem X-King für hinten ( im Sommer)


----------



## Yeti Guru (8. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Gewicht, Gewicht! Na meines wiegt so wie auf dem Foto laut Waage satte 13,5 kg. Mit Pedalen, Satteltasche u.s.w., ja mit anderen Laufrädern, Sattel u.s.w. Komme ich bestimmt noch unter die 13 kg. Der Lrs wiegt ja 1970 grmm und bin ja noch im Aufbau. Aber mir ist wichtig das es mein Gewicht von 98 kg langfristig aushält.
> Bei meinem Race Bike habe ich auch um jedes grmm gekämpft, jedoch ist es mir dann irgend wann schei..igal geworden. Fang ja auch nicht an wärend der fahrt die Steine aus meinem Profil zu popeln um Gewicht zu sparen. Profil ja! Was meint ihr ist ein guter Reifen? Conti? Schwalbe?
> Gewicht ist 2 rangig.


Hey, 
also ich bin die letzte zeit verschieden Reifen gefahren...Schwalbe Muddy Mary finde ihn vom Gripp her ganz gut aber Rollt einfach nicht so gut...dann habe ich den Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 gefahren,den finde ich richtig gut super Gripp und Rollt auch noch ganz gut... seit 1 Woche habe ich den Schwalbe Hans Dampf drauf...und der ist mein liebling... da passt alles.... so und in Facebook habe ich bei dem Schwalbegedönswettbewerb einen Satz Reifen gewonnen, und da warte ich jetzt noch auf den neuen Fat Albert, der soll ja auch ganz gut sein... 

gruß aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## delphine (8. April 2013)

botti schrieb:


> Hier mein getuntes Liteville MK9 mit 9kg. Teileliste kann zur Verfügung gestellt werden.



Äh, mit oder ohne Satteltasche....????


----------



## Normansbike (8. April 2013)

Die Satteltasche wiegt ja schon 2 kg.
Was Reifen angeht will ich ca.2.25 haben und sie sollen gut abrollen.
Der Smart Sam ist ja jätzt drauf und war vorher auf meinem Winter Bike. Ja der soll ja eher der billig Reifen sein, aber was abrollen und Haftung angeht ist der nicht viel schlechter als der Nobbi.
Mein Freund schwöhrt auf den Mountainking, was könnt ihr mir da zu sagen?


----------



## supasini (8. April 2013)

schick geworden! jetzt mach ma gute Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (8. April 2013)

Ja,ja, kommen noch, aber im Freien! Und du siehst es noch live


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. April 2013)

Echt super schön geworden Norman! Tolle Arbeit! 

Ich empfehle continental, aber dazu hab ich in deinem thread was geschrieben. Ich hatte bisher noch nichts besseres als conti black chili.


----------



## Qia (8. April 2013)

Ich schliesse mich dem Lob an.  Ich finds echt auch gelungen. Vor allem, weil ich ein Fan von den alten MKs bin. *weint ein bisschen um sein MK5*


----------



## Normansbike (8. April 2013)

Danke, danke für die Blumen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was die 115 mm Federweg hi. angeht, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Hab heute ein paar Treppen Drops mitgenommen und muss sagen, echt geil.


----------



## cubabluete (9. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Die Satteltasche wiegt ja schon 2 kg.
> Was Reifen angeht will ich ca.2.25 haben und sie sollen gut abrollen.
> Der Smart Sam ist ja jätzt drauf und war vorher auf meinem Winter Bike. Ja der soll ja eher der billig Reifen sein, aber was abrollen und Haftung angeht ist der nicht viel schlechter als der Nobbi.
> Mein Freund schwöhrt auf den Mountainking, was könnt ihr mir da zu sagen?


 
nimm den Hans Dampf, ist 2.35, rollt super, hat top grip und ist außerdem auch nicht wirklich schwer. vorallem wennst tubeless fahren willst hast mit Schwalbe keine Probleme bei der Montage. Fahre ihn bei allen Bedingungen und finde ihn einfach super für den Allroundeinsatz.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. April 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> nimm den Hans Dampf, ist 2.35, rollt super, hat top grip und ist außerdem auch nicht wirklich schwer. vorallem wennst tubeless fahren willst hast mit Schwalbe keine Probleme bei der Montage. Fahre ihn bei allen Bedingungen und finde ihn einfach super für den Allroundeinsatz.


 
Der MK 2.4 geht auch absolut problemlos tubeless und ist ein superallrounder.
Das einzige gegen ihn ist, dass er keine echte 2.4 hat und schmaeler ausfaellt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> nimm den Hans Dampf, ist 2.35, rollt super, ...........



Na ja, sagen wir mal "mittelprächtig" und von der Gummimischung abhängig


----------



## Lhafty (9. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Der MK 2.4 geht auch absolut problemlos tubeless und ist ein superallrounder.
> Das einzige gegen ihn ist, dass er keine echte 2.4 hat und schmaeler ausfaellt.



Aber nur der Protection oder? Beim Racesport habe ich Tubeless entnervt aufgegeben.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. April 2013)

Richtig, nur bei der Protection version.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (9. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Danke, danke für die Blumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Wunder! Du fährst ja auch noch den legendären "115er fühlt sich nach viel mehr an" Liteville Hinterbau, der später sogar mit bis zu 180mm an der Front gefahren wurde. Es gibt Leute, die fahren den heute noch so.
Keine bremsenden zu straffen Gleitlager im Oberrohr, die Länge des Federbeines und die Dämpfung passt noch zum Federweg.....Ansich ist der Rahmen noch der genialste Wurf. Wenn man die Summer aller Teile betrachtet. 

Man muss sich nur mal überlegen, was man aus dem Teil wirklich alles machen kann. Der geht wirklich noch für Marathon, mit etwas Anpassung ist er Endurotauglich, sogar im Park wurde der gern gefahren und hatte damit keine großen Probleme. Die späteren MKs haben nach und nach, zumindest auf Käuferseite ihre Attraktivität für Marathon verloren.

Möglicherweise kann der MK11 mit dem verstellbaren Steuersatz das wieder aufholen. Aber das Gewicht ist dahin.

Mein MK5 hatte noch echte 2240 Gramm ohne Federbein 

Aber eines haben alle MKs gemeinsam: Sie halten ewig und nen Tag, wenn sie keine aussergewöhnlichen Beschädigungen einstecken müssen.


----------



## pom (9. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Richtig, nur bei der Protection version.



Als die MK2 lieferbar waren hatte ich zum testen zwei bestellt, es war aber unmöglich die dicht zu bekommen und es war die "Protection" Version.
Bin dann auf den Onza Ibex DH 2.4 umgestiegen und habe es bis hete nicht bereut. Null platte Reifen in über zwei Jahren


----------



## Mountain77 (9. April 2013)

Den Protection MkII 2,4 habe ich dicht bekommen und fuhr sich toll. Dann sind nur kurze Zeit hintereinander bei heissem Wetter am Vorder- und Hinterreifen Stollen abgerissen. Conti hat Ersatz gestellt, aber der Reifen ist fuer mich erst einmal gestorben. Werd mir den Onza mal ansehen.


----------



## Splash (9. April 2013)

pom schrieb:


> Als die MK2 lieferbar waren hatte ich zum testen zwei bestellt, es war aber unmöglich die dicht zu bekommen und es war die "Protection" Version.
> Bin dann auf den Onza Ibex DH 2.4 umgestiegen und habe es bis hete nicht bereut. Null platte Reifen in über zwei Jahren



Wie würdest Du den Unterschied des Rollwiderstandes zwischen den beiden beurteilen?


----------



## pom (9. April 2013)

Splash schrieb:


> Wie würdest Du den Unterschied des Rollwiderstandes zwischen den beiden beurteilen?



Den MK2 bin ich nur eine kleine Tour gefahren und dann wurde er in meinen in meinen Teileschrank verbannt.
Für mich ist der MK2 nicht fahrbar, zu schmal, zu wenig volumen,...
Direkt kann ich den Unterschied nicht beurteilen, aber der MK2 wird besser rollen als der Ibex.


----------



## Hans (9. April 2013)

pom schrieb:


> Den MK2 bin ich nur eine kleine Tour gefahren und dann wurde er in meinen in meinen Teileschrank verbannt.
> Für mich ist der MK2 nicht fahrbar, zu schmal, zu wenig volumen,...
> Direkt kann ich den Unterschied nicht beurteilen, aber der MK2 wird besser rollen als der Ibex.



Für mich ist der MK2 nicht fahrbar, zu schmal, zu wenig volumen,...  

Falsch !

bin jetzt extra in den Keller und hab gemessen:

Karkassenbreite MK 2 2,4 Protection auf der Amride 25 :  60,2 mm
    "                 Hans Dampf 2,25 auf der Flow :             59,9 mm  

Der HD ist optisch "fetter", da seine Stollen über die Karkasse stehen, 62 mm, und beim MK 2 "nur" 58 mm breit sind.

Volumen ist absolut Identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## botti (9. April 2013)

delphine schrieb:


> Äh, mit oder ohne Satteltasche....????



Aprilscherz


----------



## pom (9. April 2013)

@Hans: Vom Hans Dampf war nie die Rede...

Zum Vergleich, beide auf DT 1750er montiert, beide am breitesten Punkt der Stollen gemessen:
Conti Mountain King 2 2.4 Protection: 56.8 mm (KK: 58.05mm)
Onza Ibex DH 2.4 60TPI: 63.85mm (KK: 58.33mm)
Der Onza ist also ca. 7mm breiter.

Auf Tune Twenty4 Flow Felge:
Onza Ibex DH 2.4 120TPI: 62.92mm (KK: 57.79mm)

Von den Zahlen her ist da nicht viel Unterschied, aber vom Grip und von der Dämpfung sind Welten dazwischen.
Ich fahre den Ibex mit 1-1.5 Bar, der MK2 lässt sich mit so wenig Druck nicht fahren.
Das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung und muss für andere Biker nicht zutreffen.


----------



## Hans (9. April 2013)

den HD hab ich nur zum Vergleich genommen.

Du gibst ja die Breite Stollen aussen an, das Volumen ist aber bei MK 2 schon sehr groß


----------



## Wobbi (9. April 2013)

wieso vergleicht man nen downhillreifen mit nem tourer?

edit:
galt pom´s post!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. April 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Aber eines haben alle MKs gemeinsam: Sie halten ewig und nen Tag


nö, nicht ganz.....
auch ein MK ist nur so gut wie die Summe aller Teile  
bei meinem MK8 meinten die Lager in den Streben und Hebeln sie müssten mal anfangen nervige Knartzgeräusche produzieren. 
Hier und da gibt es schiefe Hinterbauten (ob so ausgeliefert oder in der Praxis verzogen müsste mal geklärt werden) und die ein oder andere Charge des DT Dämpfer kämpfte wohl auch mal mit Problemen.


----------



## pom (10. April 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> wieso vergleicht man nen downhillreifen mit nem tourer?



Der Vergleich passt schon, beide sind 2.4er und beide wiegen ungefär gleichviel. 
Der Ibex DH 2.4 120TPI ist genauso wenig DH-Reifen wie der MK2.


----------



## Wobbi (10. April 2013)

musste mir gerade mal die gewichte und profilierung anschauen, da ich mich vom namen habe täuschen lassen!


----------



## kubad (10. April 2013)

Fast fertig for 2013 
650B in Xc setup  11,5kg
140/140mm


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2013)

Wenn du willst das jemand auf das Rad achtet, dann solltest du diese außerirdische Pflanze im Hintergrund aus dem Bild nehmen

G.


----------



## dre (10. April 2013)

@kubad

toller Hobel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (10. April 2013)

Tolles Bike


----------



## dre (11. April 2013)

@kubad

Hast du eine Teileliste für uns?


----------



## kubad (11. April 2013)

Trail XC: 11,5kg
Rahmen: 301 Mk.9 - L + Fox RP23 Pushed + Huber bushing
Gabeln: BOS Deville TRC 140mm 
Sättel: Tune Speednedle
Sattelstütze: Edge 34,9x400mm
Lenker: Enve 700mm
Griffe: Odi lock on
Vorbau: Enve 75mm
Bremsen: Formula ROval schwarz + matchmaker sram
Scheiben: Formula 2 Piece Rotor 180mm mit Titanschrauben
Schaltung:  Sram X0 
Kurbel Rotor 3D 42/27 + Rotor ceramic BB
Pedale XTR 970 + Ti achsen
Umwerfer: XTR 970 
Kassette: XTR 970 12-34 9-fach
Kette: XTR/DA  9-fach
Schaltwerk: XTR 985 GS
Laufräder 1: Syntace W35 -bestellt - am foto Hope + Flow 650B
Schwalbe Rocket Ron + racing Ralph 2,25" - 650B - schlauchlos
Powercordz Prime Derailleur System

AM : 12,2kg
Laufräder 2: Hope + Flow Ex + Sapim CX Ray - 26"
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2,35"+ Nobby Nic 2,25" -26"  SS - schlauchlos
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb 125mm 31,6mm + SYNTACE SHIM 34,9/31.6mm


----------



## Qia (11. April 2013)

Weils ne Galerie ist:

Hier mal wieder ein Bike von einem zufriedenen Kunden.....mit etwas mutigerer Farbwahl. Ich finds Hammer.

qia'ssentials Hook Up One mit 145mm Federweg und Fox RP23!


----------



## An der Alb (11. April 2013)

kubad schrieb:


> Trail XC: 11,5kg



Boah, da steht mir ja noch viel Arbeit bevor. 

Starkes Bike


----------



## rzOne20 (11. April 2013)

lässig das mit lila, nur sieht der dämpfer wie ein fox aus?


----------



## Qia (11. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> lässig das mit lila, nur sieht der dämpfer wie ein fox aus?



Ja, is auch einer....ich hab mich im User vergriffen...hehe. 

Ich bin die Helmchen Monarchen einfach schon gewohnt...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. April 2013)

kubad schrieb:


> Trail XC: 11,5kg
> Rahmen: 301 Mk.9 - L + Fox RP23 Pushed + Huber bushing
> Gabeln: BOS Deville TRC 140mm
> Sättel: Tune Speednedle
> ...



Sorry aber die 11.5 kg mag ich nicht so recht glauben bei den Teilen.


----------



## DC. (11. April 2013)

Stimmt, müsste noch leichter sein 

Aber realistisch auf jeden Fall, keine Telestütze, leichte Reifen, überwiegend xtr, ein bisschen Carbon hier und da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (11. April 2013)

nun ja, es sind schon einige sehr leichte Teile dabei. Die Reifen sind nun ja auch nicht so die AM-Socken und und und.
Mein 301 MK8 140mm wiegt aktuell kompl. auch "nur" genau 12 Kg, mit FA 2.35. Ich finde das Gewicht nicht unmöglich. Viel XTR Gedöns ....


----------



## Normansbike (11. April 2013)

Frage!? Bei dem ganzen gewiege, fahrt ihr auch noch? 
Ich fahre nur im trockenen, sonst ist die Gefahr zu gross das ich nachher 60 grmm Lehm am reifen hab und das geht gar nicht.


----------



## dre (11. April 2013)

Nö, ich wiege nur. 2012 über eine Distanz von nur 7.600 MTB-km.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (12. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> nun ja, es sind schon einige sehr leichte Teile dabei. Die Reifen sind nun ja auch nicht so die AM-Socken und und und.
> Mein 301 MK8 140mm wiegt aktuell kompl. auch "nur" genau 12 Kg, mit FA 2.35. Ich finde das Gewicht nicht unmöglich. Viel XTR Gedöns ....



ich sag nicht das es unmöglich ist , sondern das mir das Gewicht für das abgebildete Rad relativ gering erscheint.

Mein Mk5 wiegt ca. 11.5 kg aber mit:

- (mind.) 250 g Rahmen (Größe+MK)
- 300 g Gabel
- 150 g LRS (bezogen auf den noch nicht verbauten W35)
- mind. 100 g Bereifungen (habe die gleichen aber in 26 Zoll)
+ 150 g am Antrieb 
+ 50 g Sattelstütze
- 50 g Lenker
+ 100 g Sattel


Aber wiegt meine Waage auch zu viel und mein Oldtimer ist doch leichter.
Aber solange das Rad Spaß macht und schön ist es auch geworden.


----------



## kubad (12. April 2013)

Foto an Hängewaage ist kein problem 

Rahmen + Steuersatz + dampfer : 2637g
die Räder im Bild 650B Hope + Flow + Sapim CX Ray  haben 1803g  +/- gleich als W35
Gabel mit 20mm achse: 1978g 
Raifen: 487g + 519g 
Powercordz Prime -50g
bremsen 226 + 238g
Disc 180mm 116+117g
ales Ti oder Al
...


das Gewicht passt, tatsächlich alle Teile gewogen, und das komplett Rad auch


----------



## Spirit_Moon (12. April 2013)

Dann hast du ein paar sehr leichte Reifenexemplare und einen sehr leichten Rahmen erwischt. Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (12. April 2013)

Simple Beauty: MK9 mit qia'ssentials Hook Up Three 165mm Federweg und Helmchen Tuned Monarch RT3 













Lg
Qia


----------



## MarkusL (12. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Frage!? Bei dem ganzen gewiege, fahrt ihr auch noch?


Ab und zu. Mußte mich aber ganz schön sputen, dass ich neben dem ganzen Gewiege die 130.000 Hm geschafft habe in 2012.


----------



## Normansbike (12. April 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Ab und zu. Mußte mich aber ganz schön sputen, dass ich neben dem ganzen Gewiege die 130.000 Hm geschafft habe in 2012.



 Respekt. Und Anerkennung.


----------



## DC. (12. April 2013)

Vorbau und Satteltäschchen passen irgendwie nicht zum restlichen Aufbau.


----------



## Wobbi (12. April 2013)

kubad schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Rahmen + Steuersatz + dampfer : 2637g.....



da fang ich das heulen an, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass mein mk10 inkl. steuersatz in "s" 2.967g. auf die waage bringt!^^


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. April 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> da fang ich das heulen an, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass mein mk10 inkl. steuersatz in "s" 2.967g. auf die waage bringt!^^


da mein Mk8 in L auch 2902g wiegt, kann ich die 2637g für den Mk9 L Rahmen, der eigentlich geringfügig schwerer als ein Mk8 sein soll, auch nicht ganz glauben. 
Selbst als Serienstreuung sind knapp 270g doch schon recht viel.
Auch die 11,5kg sind angesichts der "schweren" Gabel, dem leichten aber nicht ultraleichten LRS und trotz den vielen sehr leichten Cabonteilchen für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.
Ich lag mit meinem leichtesten Aufbau bei knapp 12,3kg. Da war zwar noch etwas Potential nach unten, damit gerade so eben eine 11 vorm Komma steht, aber 800g hätte ich keine mehr gefunden.

Mittlerweile ist ne LEV drinnen, hinten auch ein Fat Albert drauf und die Revelation U-Turn ist gegen eine Revelation DP tapered getauscht.


----------



## Qia (13. April 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Vorbau und Satteltäschchen passen irgendwie nicht zum restlichen Aufbau.



Wenns die Bedürfnisse des Fahrers erfüllt, find ichs völlig in Ordnung. Schaut mir aus wie der Nachttouren Aufbau.


----------



## DC. (13. April 2013)

Naja, jeder wie er mag...


----------



## cubabluete (13. April 2013)

Die 11,5 sind schon eine Ansage. Es wird schon stimmen, wenn er es sagt. Jedoch gefällt mir die AM Konfiguration besser, weils besser zum Bike passt.
Wenn die Gewichtsersparnis nicht immer so teuer wäre.


----------



## Normansbike (13. April 2013)

Nun, ich war erstaunt das mein mk3 nur 13,5 kg wiegt!
Da sind die Crossride, slx Kurbel und Umwerfer, der Sattel und der Lenker, Reifen. Da kann ich schon locker, auch wenn ich eher in die Richtung Allmountain gehe, 500-600 grmm oder mehr sparen. Sei es 400 grmm Leichtere Lrs für Allmountain, oder bei dem Sattel 50 grmm. Wird auch noch kommen, aber was weiss ich halt noch nicht und ja, das liebe Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (13. April 2013)

der Sattel von mir wiegt satte 325 grmm. Schon ein günstiger Selle Italia wiegt 100 grmm weniger. Das ändere ich wohl günstig als erstes.


----------



## kubad (13. April 2013)

entschuldigen schlecht, ich sah in der Tabelle
Gewicht ist ohne Headset,
2731g  ist korrekt 

Wägen auf PARK TOOL PT-DS-1, Rahmen auch Bike


----------



## dre (13. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> ... der Sattel von mir wiegt satte 325 grmm...



Hast du da einen Sattel oder ein Sofa draufgeschraubt?


----------



## Normansbike (13. April 2013)

nee, schau selber! Ritchey comp. 
Ich bin selber platt. Ein Sofa wäre bestimmt leichter!
Nachdem ich das Liteville komplett neu gelagert habe und gesehen habe das die teils 2 Lager pro Gelenk verwenden, sowie das dicke Steuerrohr und die Verstärkungen bin ich echt platt das die Rahmen so leicht sind. ! Mk 3 !


----------



## VF1 (13. April 2013)

hier mal meins nach dem Winterupdate:








Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Helmchen tuned,
Have Balls Umbaukit, drittes Kettenblatt weg und Bashguard dafür,
Pedale gewechselt, 
und jetzt geht es aut die Piste zum Testen

Gruß Volker


----------



## Sleyvas (13. April 2013)

Mein Kleines Schwarzes beim heutigen Ausritt...
Nicht über den komischen Winkel vom Sattel wundern, heute während der Tour daran herumgefummelt und dann wohl einen Knick in der Optik beim Festschrauben gehabt.


----------



## Qia (13. April 2013)

VF1 schrieb:


> hier mal meins nach dem Winterupdate:
> 
> Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch Helmchen tuned,
> Have Balls Umbaukit, drittes Kettenblatt weg und Bashguard dafür,
> ...



Wie sagt man so schön in Wien: Gib erm, oba links rechts und gescheit a no! Und auffe wiast miassn, wennst owe wüühst! 

Schaut cool aus!


----------



## Radler01 (13. April 2013)

So liebe 301er Gemeinde endlich kann ich auch mein 301er MK11 nach dem Aufbau zeigen....mei war des schee heut


----------



## cubabluete (14. April 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön in Wien: Gib erm, oba links rechts und gescheit a no! Und auffe wiast miassn, wennst owe wüühst!
> 
> Schaut cool aus!


 
Ob des ana vasteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (14. April 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ob des ana vasteht?



Basst scho 


Hier die heutige Ausfahrt des MK11 als 29er-XXL-Version und des MK10 als 26er-L-Version:







Ist es nicht süß, das rechte


----------



## 101 (14. April 2013)

finde ich echt viel geiler (das rechte)
okay das täschchen und die flasche können ruhig weg


----------



## dre (14. April 2013)

yep. Die Flasche kann bleiben. Das rechts Bike finde ich auch deutlich schöner. Das linke möchte ich nicht geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. April 2013)




----------



## Normansbike (14. April 2013)

Schön siehts aus, vor allem mit dem Lrs.


----------



## 6foot6 (14. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> yep. Die Flasche kann bleiben. Das rechts Bike finde ich auch deutlich schöner. Das linke möchte ich nicht geschenkt bekommen.



Jou - "nicht geschenkt bekommen" - klar...
Meines Erachtens ist ein XXL mit 29ern absolut harmonisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. April 2013)

Woooow! Harte Worte über jemands bike! 
Da würde ich persönlich dann einfach gar nichts sagen bzw. posten bevor ich da im Prinzip beleidige.
Ich finde beide super! Das linke sieht sehr harmonisch aus und hat die richtige reifengroesse für den Rahmen. Definitiv ein sehr schönes XXL. 
Das rechte ebenso.


----------



## p00nage (14. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Woooow! Harte Worte über jemands bike!
> Da würde ich persönlich dann einfach gar nichts sagen bzw. posten bevor ich da im Prinzip beleidige.
> Ich finde beide super! Das linke sieht sehr harmonisch aus und hat die richtige reifengroesse für den Rahmen. Definitiv ein sehr schönes XXL.
> Das rechte ebenso.



Seh ich auch so, wenn man sich 26" im XXL vorstellt, des würde irgendwie unharmonisch aussehen, evtl hätte ich es mit 650b versuchst, aber zum Glück brauche ich nur "L".


----------



## Radler01 (15. April 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Basst scho
> 
> 
> Hier die heutige Ausfahrt des MK11 als 29er-XXL-Version und des MK10 als 26er-L-Version:
> ...



Also jetzt muss ich als Betroffener auch mal mein Senf dazu abgeben...
1. War eine perfekte Ausfahrt, allerdings habe ich festgestellt das ich mich in Zukunft wieder mehr aufs fahren als aufs Schrauben konzentrieren werde, der Berg war diesmal viel steiler als vor zwei Jahren...  
2. das 29er ist der Hammer, Berg auf wie auch im Sturzflug  bin ich bis jetzt noch nix besseres gefahren, also sieht nicht nur harmonisch aus (immer im Auge des Betrachters!) sondern fährt sich auch so.
3  @dre: Keine Angst solange es so geniale 26er wie die von "An der Alb" und "dogdaysunrise" gibt, werden diese nicht aussterben...erfreue Dich an der Vielfalt, jedem das Seine!


----------



## vw155 (15. April 2013)

Zu dem Größenvergleich kann ich auch beitragen. Das 26er sieht wohl aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad. Egal, ist meins.

Wie man am Auszug der Sattelstütze erkennen kann, gehört das 29' einer sehr hochgewachsenen Person, die sich riesig über die Erfindung der 29' freut und jetzt noch mehr darüber, dass er wieder auf nem 301 unterwegs sein kann.


----------



## Radler01 (15. April 2013)

vw155 schrieb:


> Zu dem Größenvergleich kann ich auch beitragen. Das 26er sieht wohl aus wie ein Kinderfahrrad. Egal, ist meins.
> 
> Wie man am Auszug der Sattelstütze erkennen kann, gehört das 29' einer sehr hochgewachsenen Person, die sich riesig über die Erfindung der 29' freut und jetzt noch mehr darüber, dass er wieder auf nem 301 unterwegs sein kann.



Jepp , gefallen mir beide sehr gut


----------



## seebli12 (15. April 2013)

Man, Ihr macht mich noch wahnsinnig, mit Euren tollen Bike Bilder. Wenn alles klappt kann ich Euch meins auch bald vorstellen.
MK11 160mm Grösse L
34 Fox Float Gabel
Bremsen und Schaltung XTR
Felgen w35 von Syntace in 27.5"
RS Reverb ( neu mit 150mm)

Bin gespannt wie schwer es wird

Tja jetzt bin ich zwar pleite, aber glücklich 

Hoffentlich bis bald......mit Bild


----------



## 6foot6 (15. April 2013)

seebli12 schrieb:


> Man, Ihr macht mich noch wahnsinnig, mit Euren tollen Bike Bilder. Wenn alles klappt kann ich Euch meins auch bald vorstellen.
> MK11 160mm Grösse L
> 34 Fox Float Gabel
> Bremsen und Schaltung XTR
> ...



Ei - hast Du die W35MX schon geliefert bekommen?


----------



## Normansbike (15. April 2013)

So, bin fast fertig, zum fahren reichts erst einmal.


----------



## An der Alb (15. April 2013)

Radler01 schrieb:


> erfreue Dich an der Vielfalt, jedem das Seine!



Ein wahres Wort 


 @Normansbike: Sieht echt stark aus, wenn man das Rad mal als ganzes sieht. Mir ging es bisher so wie dem einen oder anderen auch, dass die Farbe nicht ganz mein Geschmack wäre - aber jetzt mal als ganzes Fahrrad und draußen: sieht gut aus!


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. April 2013)

Ich bin dann nun auch endlich fertig geworden. Pünktlich zum Frühlingsanfang 

301 MK11 Gr. S mit 140 mm
Gewicht ca. 13,35 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. April 2013)

Sehr schoen! Gut mit dem B&W in Szene gesetzt! Vorbaulaenge?


----------



## Normansbike (16. April 2013)

@senkt.rip sieht super genial aus. Das Schwz. Weisse find ich Top. ( Foto)


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2013)

Sehr schön, geht doch nix über ein 301 in "S"


----------



## Radler01 (16. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> So, bin fast fertig, zum fahren reichts erst einmal.



hola, da steckt Arbeit drin, da kann man nur sagen ...Respekt! 
Bestimmt ein gutes feeling nach so einem Projekt, von der Optik her bin ich eher von der puristischen  Fraktion, aber ich finde es super das es immer wieder Bikes mit anderer Optik gibt (und deren Schöpfer), wäre ja sonst langweilig,  kannst Dir sicher sein was Besonderes zu fahren, Gratulation


----------



## supasini (16. April 2013)

ich find das Beik sogar recht puristisch. Würde auf jeden FAll noch die Schriftzüge auf dem Lenker entfernen (Aceton).
Probier auf jeden Fall mal, den Sattel noch ein Stückchen nach vorne zu schieben (im Prinzip fast soweit, wie die P6 zulässt): das wirkt sich nach meiner Erfahrung nochmal positiv auf das Fahrverhalten aus.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. April 2013)

Dann paßt die Satteltasche aber nicht mehr hin..

Schicke Lackierung - zwingt natürlich zum häufigen putzen


----------



## rayc (16. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Probier auf jeden Fall mal, den Sattel noch ein Stückchen nach vorne zu schieben (im Prinzip fast soweit, wie die P6 zulässt): das wirkt sich nach meiner Erfahrung nochmal positiv auf das Fahrverhalten aus.



Ich muss mit der P6 den Sattel bis fast auf Maximum nach hinten schieben ansonsten trete ich von vorne.
Die Sattelaufnahme an der P6 habe ich dabei umgedreht, damit ich eine Kröpfung habe.
Das ist sicherlich auch vom Sattelauszug und Beinproportionen abhängig was passt.

 @Normansbike, dein 301 ist was besonderes geworden.

ray


----------



## icube (16. April 2013)

mein 301 mit paar kleinen Updates  











Ich hängs morgen mal an die Waage 

Gruß icube


----------



## michi3 (16. April 2013)

Bestes 301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (16. April 2013)

Immerwieder gut


----------



## supasini (16. April 2013)

eigentlich geil, aber irgendwas stört mich...
auf jeden Fall das Conti-Orange, vermutlich müsste die Gabel auch noch was gecleant werden (grau/schwarze Decals vielleicht) - ist aber Kritik weit weg von jeglicher Funktionalität - und dreckig ist es eh egal )


----------



## icube (16. April 2013)

Danke, freut mich wenns so gut gefällt  
Ja die Gabel wird vll bald durch die neu Pike ersetzt, wobei ich schon sehr an der kleinen DT hänge 
mich persönlich stört eig nur die Dämpferfarbe aber das ist eben Fox... 
die Havens werden übrigens gerade bei CRC für 420 Tacken verschleudert 

Gruß icube


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. April 2013)

Die gabs mal im US pricepoint.com für 290.


----------



## Normansbike (16. April 2013)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Dann paßt die Satteltasche aber nicht mehr hin..
> 
> Schicke Lackierung - zwingt natürlich zum häufigen putzen



Putzen? Ja klah kurz vor dem  Winter.


----------



## biker-wug (16. April 2013)

Geiles 301, sieht echt super aus!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 01wheeler (16. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Die gabs mal im US pricepoint.com für 290.



Habe unlängst auch versucht bei pricepoint was zu bestellen, kannste aus D vergessen. Die wollten für Versand und zuss. Gebühren 100 Dollar, bis dann die Steuer und die Kosten für die Auslandsüberweisung drauf waren, konnte ich gleich in D bestellen.

Hast Du auch schon mal ein Paket nach D geschickt? Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen das FedEx 75$ aufruft. Von D nach USA kostet das gerade mal 15.

Gruss


----------



## sebot.rlp (16. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schoen! Gut mit dem B&W in Szene gesetzt! Vorbaulaenge?



Freut mich auch das es gefällt  Ist der 30 mm Megaforce Vorbau.


----------



## Andi_72 (17. April 2013)

@icube ...dürfte unter 12kg liegen? Zumindets ohne Pedale. Schickes Rad!


----------



## icube (17. April 2013)

Danke! Nein unter 12 Kg is unrealistisch, ich behaupte mal das hier im Forum viel schön gerechnet wird! Ohne Pedale dürfte es auch happig werden 
Ich werd's heute an die Waage hängen und ne Partliste schreiben,
rechne bestenfalls mit 12.4 kg! 

Gruß icube


----------



## jaxxxon (17. April 2013)

Mit das stimmigste 301 weit und breit. Toll!  Und lass ja die Decals an der Gabel. Wirkt in Kombi mit der P6 wie aus einem Guß. Aber das mit dem Conti-Schriftzug stimmt wohl... Egal. Ist auf jeden Fall in meiner persönl. Top 10 sehr weit vorn!


----------



## icube (17. April 2013)

danke, du hast noch das rot vom Sattel vergessen 

Gerade gewogen bei "echten" 12.5 kg bleibt die Waage stehen  

Gruß icube


----------



## jaxxxon (18. April 2013)

@icube: Interessehalber, welchem Einstazzweck führst Du das Radl zu?


----------



## icube (18. April 2013)

Grob gesagt Allmountain/Enduro, ich bin ziemlich leicht und mir reichen die 150/140mm Federweg locker. Mir gefällt es wenn's aufgeräumt und möglichst leicht ist. Für mich is nahe am perfekten Singletrailbike, wobei die neuen 27.5/29er schon auch sehr interessant sind! 

Gruß icube


----------



## jaxxxon (18. April 2013)

Glaub ich Dir gern. Allerdings halte ich von den künstlich gehypten, modernen Radgrößen gar nix (geht rein optisch bei 650b und >=XL Rahmen noch so halbwegs, alles andre schaut einfach Sch*** aus), aber egal. Bist Du dann für deinen Einsatzzweck mit dem Baron zufrieden?


----------



## icube (18. April 2013)

ich mag viel Grip und da ist der echt Top! 
Ich glaub das sich 650b auf kurz oder lang ziemlich festsetzen wird, 
ob's wirklich so ein großer Unterschied ist sei mal dahin gestellt...

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (18. April 2013)

Vor dem Saisonstart 2013 ... mal wieder etwas schwerer geworden (was kaum zu merken ist) aber dafür auch spürbar spaßiger


----------



## f777k (18. April 2013)

So, es ist vollbracht. 
Mein Rotwild hat als Teilespender hergehalten und ich habe beim Händler meines Vertrauens einen "Ladenhüter" für extrem kleines Geld bekommen. Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Sattelstütze wurde alles übernommen. 










so long
Frank


----------



## dre (18. April 2013)

Ein Rotwild als Teilespender, das gibt es auch nur hier.


----------



## f777k (18. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Ein Rotwild als Teilespender, das gibt es auch nur hier.



Naja, am Rotwild war halt auch schon viel geändert. Hope Bloody Mary und der Laufradsatz z.B.
Das war mir zu schade zu wegwerfen.


----------



## alter-sack (19. April 2013)

mein neues MK 11: 10,6 kg


----------



## dre (19. April 2013)

Sauber !


----------



## p00nage (19. April 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> mein neues MK 11: 10,6 kg



Sieht super aus, was für Laufräder/Reifen hast montiert? Wirkt fast etwas schwer bzw macht die anderen Gewichtsangaben hier ganz schön unrealistisch. So nen leichtes Rad brauch ich in den nächsten Jahren denk ich auch mal. Aktuell ja nur nen AM/Enduro und nen DH´ler und halt ältere Bikes.


----------



## .t1mo (19. April 2013)

Scheiss die Wand an, ist das geil!


----------



## dre (19. April 2013)

... und das Ding hat noch etwas Potenzial.

Echt ein Kracherding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (19. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, was für Laufräder/Reifen hast montiert? Wirkt fast etwas schwer bzw macht die anderen Gewichtsangaben hier ganz schön unrealistisch. So nen leichtes Rad brauch ich in den nächsten Jahren denk ich auch mal. Aktuell ja nur nen AM/Enduro und nen DH´ler und halt ältere Bikes.



Schau mal hier rein, da kann der ganze Aufbau mitverfolgt werden 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620414&page=8

Reifen sind vorne wie hinten 2,35" Hans Dampf, am Vorderrad 650B hinten 26".


----------



## kippi (19. April 2013)

Schickes Teil!!!
Ich hab mich mittlerweile auch mit der Lefty angefreundet 
Die funzt echt gut. Muss an meinem MK7 nur noch nen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommen.


----------



## Qia (19. April 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Schickes Teil!!!
> Ich hab mich mittlerweile auch mit der Lefty angefreundet
> Die funzt echt gut. Muss an meinem MK7 nur noch nen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel bekommen.



Du bekommst am WE noch die Maße vom Steursatz.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... und das Ding hat noch etwas Potenzial.



 wo wäre das den bitte


----------



## dre (19. April 2013)

Reifen
Flaschenhalter
Griffe

Nicht viel, aber bei der allgemeinen Grammfeilscherei .....


----------



## supasini (19. April 2013)

Reifen müssen zum Einsatzbereich passen. Eisdielen sind m.W. nicht der geplante ... 
Die Griffe finde ich schon extrem leicht,  was soll da bei gleicher Performance leichteres montiert werden? 
Der King-Cage m.M. ist 8-10 g Übergewicht auf jeden Fall wert!

auf jeden Fall: endgeiles Radel! Glückwunsch und schlammige Trails wünsch ich dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (19. April 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> mein neues MK 11: 10,6 kg



mit einer 1/2 Gabel relativ unfair


----------



## thetourist (19. April 2013)

Geiles Teil, echt ein schöner Aufbau!


----------



## proceed (19. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt hab ich auch meine Frühjahrsumbauarbeiten abgeschlossen und mein MK9 wieder auf einen neueren Stand gebracht.
Gewicht kann ich noch nicht sagen, da meine Waage weg ist. Ausprobiert wird es übernächste Woche in Finale, bin schon sehr auf die XX1 gespannt.


----------



## proceed (19. April 2013)

Jetzt hoffentlich nochmal mit Bild:


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. April 2013)

@alter-sack: 10/10 Punkten für Optik und Gewicht. Habe aber ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes von dir erwartet  Bekommt die Gattin nun auch noch eins ?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. April 2013)

2 Rahmen hat er....


----------



## supasini (20. April 2013)

nach dem Traum-Beik von alter-sack wage ich es trotzdem, meinen 12,5 kg-Boliden in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe zu zeigen...


























Mk8 XL mit 150/140 mm Federweg - meine Trailrakete


----------



## 01wheeler (20. April 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> mein neues MK 11: 10,6 kg



Was ist das für ein Ritzelpaket?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> nach dem Traum-Beik von alter-sack wage ich es trotzdem, meinen 12,5 kg-Boliden in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe zu zeigen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

============================================



Sehr schoen und klassisch supasini! Gefaellt mir gut mit den roten Griffen und der weissen Gabel und die weiteren roten Akzente.

Wenn Du schon soviel Mut hast, haue ich auch gleich nach dem Traumbike mein 13,5kg schweres Boeckle hier mit rein, von heute bei etwas Matsch und feuchtem Wetter:


----------



## Gosch (20. April 2013)

@01wheeler: Sram XX1 Kassette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (20. April 2013)

01wheeler schrieb:


> was ist das für ein ritzelpaket?



xx1 ;-)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2013)

Ich nenne das grosse Ritzel meines Kumpels immer einen Pizzateller!

46 Zaehne hinten ist schon ne groesse!
Was mich bei XX1 aber total stoert ist das Schaltwerk, das steht dermassen weit draussen. Besagter Kumpel blieb da schon zigmal haengen.


----------



## supasini (20. April 2013)

meines Wissens hat die XX1 10-42 Zähne (immer noch ganz schön groß)


----------



## Ritzibi (20. April 2013)

alter-sack schrieb:


> mein neues MK 11: 10,6 kg




Echt schick das Teil, richtig stimmig, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> meines Wissens hat die XX1 10-42 Zähne (immer noch ganz schön groß)


 
Korrekt.


----------



## wolle76 (21. April 2013)

@RadTotal: Welche Größe vom Lezyne-Kettenstrebenschutz hast Du denn? Habs in M genommen. Geht, is aber ziemlich knapp um es rumzukriegen. Hast Du M oder L?


----------



## RadTotal (21. April 2013)

wolle76 schrieb:


> @RadTotal: Welche Größe vom Lezyne-Kettenstrebenschutz hast Du denn? Habs in M genommen. Geht, is aber ziemlich knapp um es rumzukriegen. Hast Du M oder L?



Hab auch den "M". Wie du schon schreibst, es ist eng aber es funktioniert. Und so trägt zumindest nichts auf. 
Ich würde wieder "M" nehmen...beim nächst größeren sind es ja dann wieder gleich 50mm mehr.


----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2013)

Frage!?! Wo ist der Unterschied Zeichen dem DT 210 und dem DT 212 Dämpfer? Und spührt man es auch?


----------



## supasini (23. April 2013)

Gibt keinen.
Der DT 210 L war das Standardmodell von DT vor einigen Jahren im Hochpreissegment (so 2005). DT war dieser Dämpfer dann wohl in der Fertigung zu teuer und sie haben nen einfacheren gebaut (DT 225) und nen neuen Hochpreisigen (180er). Der 210 wurde dann ne Zeit lang nur noch für LV weiter gebaut und bekam einen neuen Namen: DT 212 L.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (23. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Frage!?! Wo ist der Unterschied Zeichen dem DT 210 und dem DT 212 Dämpfer? Und spührt man es auch?



Ja, spürt man bei schnellen Schlägen. Die Druckstufe vom 210er ist straffer, also bockiger und die Zugstufe ist im unteren Bereich langsamer. Ansonsten wie Supasini schon sagt.
Mir kam es vor, die Abstimmung in der Druckstufe vom 225er und 210er sind das Gleiche. Ich hatte inklusive EX alle DT-Varianten am 301.

Zum 115er sollte es ansich nicht so gut passen wie der 212er. Mir war am 130er schon der alte Fox mit Low/Low zu langsam.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> ............und die Zugstufe ist im unteren Bereich langsamer............



Eine Zugstufe im "unteren Bereich"?
Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst?

DT konnte noch nie zwischen schnellen und langsamen Schlägen unterscheiden (HSR & LSR kennt DT nicht).

Für dich als KFZ- Meister:
Im DT steckt Lada- Technik, alle anderen Hersteller haben etwa 3er BMW Niveau.

Wenn du dir was gutes tun möchtest, setzt dich mit "lord helmchen" in Verbindung.

(Aber bedenke, bis zu einem gewissen Einsatzbereich/ Anspruch reicht auch ein DT)


----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2013)

Danke Jungs, also Tuning am Lrs.


----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eine Zugstufe im "unteren Bereich"?
> Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst?
> 
> DT konnte noch nie zwischen schnellen und langsamen Schlägen unterscheiden (HSR & LSR kennt DT nicht).
> ...


Was ist den denn Porsche? Qia mit Fox? Wenn ja sag mir es bitte!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2013)

@Normansbike:

Qia baut andere Hebel.
Bis zu einem Federweg von 140mm mag das mit gleichem Dämpfer klappen.

Darüber hinaus würde ich zu Hebeln greifen, die einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub erlauben.
Die passenden Dämpfer bekommst du von "Helmchen" wenn es ein RS sein soll.
Willst du einen Fox, wird er dich zu Push nach England schicken, da ist er eigentlich sehr ehrlich.

Ob du einen Porsche bekommst, liegt an deinen Ansprüchen.
Für meine Ansprüche wird das 301 kein Porsche, mit DT noch nicht mal ein Golf.
Aber das ist wirklich von deinem Anspruch/ Einsatzzweck ab.


----------



## Qia (23. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Eine Zugstufe im "unteren Bereich"?
> Keine Ahnung was du damit meinst?



Im offenen Bereich...also die schnelleren Bereiche der Zugstufe. Da hätts aber n bissi Raten auch getan.



> DT konnte noch nie zwischen schnellen und langsamen Schlägen unterscheiden (HSR & LSR kennt DT nicht).



Das Thema wurde von mir auch nicht ansatzweise berührt...nicht einmal gedanklich...;-)



> Für dich als KFZ- Meister:
> Im DT steckt Lada- Technik, alle anderen Hersteller haben etwa 3er BMW Niveau.



Vor 2 Jahren hättest Du mich mit der Info auch noch überrascht. Inzwischen hab ichs glaube ich geschnallt.

Ändert nichts an meiner Erfahrung mit ALLEN DTs zur entsprechenden Zeit. Und das war scheints die Frage.



> Wenn du dir was gutes tun möchtest, setzt dich mit "lord helmchen" in Verbindung.



Der war gut! 



> (Aber bedenke, bis zu einem gewissen Einsatzbereich/ Anspruch reicht auch ein DT)



Öhm...nö! Nicht im 301. Vielleicht 2005 mit 115mm oder im entsprechenden Oldtimer. Aber sonst kann ich mir da nix vorstellen, wem man das antun sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (23. April 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was ist den denn Porsche? Qia mit Fox? Wenn ja sag mir es bitte!



Der Fox passt leider nicht so schön ins 301. Die OEM (Serien) Setups und die Kennlinie stimmen auf die eine oder andere Weise nie so richtig.

Vom technischen Aufbau her kann man mit nem Rockshox Monarch RT3 ein Porsche Serienfahrwerk zimmern und mit nem Plus gehts dann auch Richtung Hockenheim


----------



## scylla (23. April 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Der Fox passt leider nicht so schön ins 301. Die OEM (Serien) Setups und die Kennlinie stimmen auf die eine oder andere Weise nie so richtig.



passen denn die OEM (Serien) Setups vom Monarchen auf die ein oder andere Weise?


----------



## supasini (23. April 2013)

eher nicht. 
Ich muss meinen obigen Post konkretisieren: (sonst wird das wieder mal falsch verstanden):
die im liteville verbauten dt 210 sind identisch mit den 212. beide sind in der zugstufe deutlich schneller als normale dt.
das ist auch das Problem bei den serienmäßigen rs die sind auch überdämpft.


----------



## scylla (23. April 2013)

rhetorische Fragen müssen nicht ausführlich beantwortet werden


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. April 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Im offenen Bereich...also die schnelleren Bereiche der Zugstufe. Da hätts aber n bissi Raten auch getan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also so schlecht ist der Dt nun auch wieder nicht. Qia du hast da auch schon mal anders drüber geschrieben. Naja irgendwann ändert sich jede Windrichtung. 
Natürlich ist ein individuell abgestimmter Dämpfer immer besser. Das gilt aber für alle Hersteller.


----------



## Pittus (23. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ob du einen Porsche bekommst, liegt an deinen Ansprüchen.
> Für meine Ansprüche wird das 301 kein Porsche, mit DT noch nicht mal ein Golf.
> Aber das ist wirklich von deinem Anspruch/ Einsatzzweck ab.



Dafür hälst du dich im Familienkutschenforum extrem lange auf.

Pitt


----------



## Lhafty (24. April 2013)

Pittus schrieb:


> Dafür hälst du dich im Familienkutschenforum extrem lange auf.
> 
> Pitt



Sagt dir das Phänomen "Katastrophentourismus" was? Das Litevilleforum ist quasi der Autobahnauffahrunfall des IBC.


----------



## Qia (24. April 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> passen denn die OEM (Serien) Setups vom Monarchen auf die ein oder andere Weise?



Hast mich erwischt. Bei 190mm auch nicht die Bohne. 
Aber die Kennlinie der Luftfeder ist bei den Monarchen definitiv besser, egal welche Baulänge.

Aber das ist ja auch nie meine Idee gewesen. Ich bin sowieso (vorsicht Wiederholung) der Ansicht, dass so ein hochwertiges Frahrgestell auch ein entsprechendes Federbein benötigt, damit das Potential zur Gänze zur Geltung kommt.

Wo ist der Sinn individueller Aufbauten, die ja grundsätzlich auf persönlichem Bedarf beruhen, wenn das Federbein auf ALLE RAHMEN und FAHRER der GESAMTEN großen WELT abgestimmt sind?

Ich hab NICHT laut geredet....


----------



## Qia (24. April 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Also so schlecht ist der Dt nun auch wieder nicht. Qia du hast da auch schon mal anders drüber geschrieben. Naja irgendwann ändert sich jede Windrichtung.
> Natürlich ist ein individuell abgestimmter Dämpfer immer besser. Das gilt aber für alle Hersteller.



Ja, es gab Zeiten, da hielt ich DT Federbeine noch für ein ordentliches Produkt....und dann ging ich durch viele Federbein-Tests (immer vorbei an Ratschlägen, das kostet bekanntlich Geld), Setups, Hebel und irgendwann auch Lagerungen....Nur mal als Beispiel: Das Thema "den DT hinter der Hauptdichtung mit ner Nadel entlüften". Ich hatte insgesamt 6 DT-Federbeine, alle inklusive des EX mussten auf diese Weise entlüftet werden, und zwar regelmäßig. Und das war echt schon nervig.

Dann ward ich erleuchtet. Only use DT for things wich rotate...

Meine Ansicht ist ganz einfach. Zu seiner Zeit (2005) war das Federbein wirklich O.K., speziell am LV, es gab da nicht wirklich einen Ersatz der in jeder Hinsicht besser funktioniert hätte. Und LV hat echt eine faszinierende Arbeit in Zusammenhang mit diesem Federbein geleistet. Weil die Performance von MK 1 bis 7 gemessen an den Zielen des Rahmenkonzeptes wirklich gelungen ist. Es ist auch faszinierend, was dieses doch recht einfach gestaltete Federbein am MK 8 & 9 zu leisten in der Lage ist. Aber wenn man die Leute befragt, die ein auf Sie abgestimmtes Federbein mit ordentlich abstimmbarer Technologie fahren, dann sind da Welten Unterschiede.
Aber auch da hängts an der Anwendung. Manche Leute nutzen das Kick Back vom DT. 

Aber aus der Sicht dessen, was der Hinterbau HEUTE in der Lage ist zu leisten, ist der DT schlicht ein Spielzeug.

     @supasini: Mein 210er war deutlich bockiger als das 212er. Hast Du ne Erklärung dafür? Ich nicht, ausser das da irgendwelche Ports kleiner oder mehr geschlossen sind. 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## supasini (24. April 2013)

ne, hab ich keine Erklärung für, nur Spekulatius...
Was ich geschrieben habe ist nur das, was Michi uns mal erklärt hat (ich glaube, beim ersten LV&Friends 2008 in Finale)
hier mein Spekulatius:
Ich vermute einfach, dass da die Serienstreuung der Dämpfer ne Rolle spielt.
Außerdem ist bei nem Wechsel meist das neue Federelement (ggf. nach ner Einfahrzeit) besser weil noch nicht verschlissen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (24. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> ne, hab ich keine Erklärung für, nur Spekulatius...
> Was ich geschrieben habe ist nur das, was Michi uns mal erklärt hat (ich glaube, beim ersten LV&Friends 2008 in Finale)
> hier mein Spekulatius:
> Ich vermute einfach, dass da die Serienstreuung der Dämpfer ne Rolle spielt.
> Außerdem ist bei nem Wechsel meist das neue Federelement (ggf. nach ner Einfahrzeit) besser weil noch nicht verschlissen. ?



Ja, mag sein. 
Einen davon fährt meine Ex-Freundin noch an nem 120mm Bike. Der ist aber immer noch bockig. (ich nenne das immer eine "eckige perfomance") Der sieht innen aber völlig O.K aus.

Im gleichen Bike hatte ich für einen Bekannten zum Vergleich einen Monarch 3.1 verbaut, die beiden Bikes fühlen sich so unterschiedlich an, das man glauben könnte, sie hätten unterschiedliche Hinterbauten. Der 3.1 fühlt sich nach deutlich mehr Federweg an und ist in jeder Hinsicht sensibler. Und das 3.1 Federbein ist jetzt 4 Jahre alt und ungetuned.


----------



## Yeti Guru (24. April 2013)




----------



## An der Alb (24. April 2013)

Habe heute mal die Aufkleber von den Felgen runtergefummelt. Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob ich die Fox-Aufkleber von der Gabel ziehe


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. April 2013)

Wenn Du die Gabel mal verkaufen willst, wuerde ich es nicht machen, wegen dem wiederverkaufswert. Ansonsten machs wenns Dir gefaellt.


----------



## rzOne20 (25. April 2013)

ja die fox kauft dir eh keiner mehr ab ;-) also runter damit.
viel wichtiger: schau mal ob du zu einer schwarzen kurbel kommst. das würde optisch auch noch einiges hermachen.


----------



## Andi_72 (25. April 2013)

...die Felgen kann er aber demnach auch nicht mehr verkaufen..

Schwarze Kurbel sähe schicker aus.

Mals was anderes:
Habe ein leichtes Knacken im Wiegetritt, scheint vom Hinterbau zu kommen. Vermute Steckachse oder Lager. 
Womit "fettet" ihr die Lager? Oder besser ignorieren?


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2013)

Schrauben am Hinterbau und Dämpfer prüfen, Kurbel und Innenlager prüfen, Kassette prüfen, Speichenspannung prüfen, die Liste um jedes beliebige im Kraftfluss befindliche Teil erweitern ...

Lager sind ja gedichtet - nicht nachschmieren.

Ignorieren könnte man es - man muss auch Ketten nicht schmieren oder verschlissene Reifen tauschen.


----------



## An der Alb (25. April 2013)

Schwarze Kurbel wäre ´ne Idee. Allerdings ist die eine der wenigen Parts, die ich nicht von meinem alten Bike übernommen habe, d.h. die ist neu. Da muss ich wohl noch 2-3 Jahre warten. 

Falls ich die Fox-Gabel mal in 2 Jahren verkaufen würde, dann wäre die 6 Jahre alt. Ich denke da wäre es dann egal, ob die Aufkleber hat oder nicht. Aber es ist tatsächlich so, dass ich mich an das abziehen der Fox-Kleber noch nicht so ran traue.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

das ist eine dicke Folie, geht aber ab wenn man sie etwas erwärmt.
und neue Dekore bekommt man bei toxo auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (25. April 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> und neue Dekore bekommt man bei toxo auch



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben. Ist ja nicht so, dass man sie nicht ersetzen könnte. Lieber jetzt ohne fahren und für den verkauf frische dran packen - das kommt dann wohl eh besser 

Warum sollte man jetzt etwas fahren, was einem nicht passt, nur weil es gut für den Wiederverkauf ist? Du fährst das Rad doch für dich.


----------



## Kombinatschef (25. April 2013)

'Stealth'-Gabeln sind für mich absolutes Muss.

Habe auch bei meiner neuen Talas alles runtergestript (geht wirklich leicht). Wiederverkaufswert wird überbewertet. Ich fahre das Ding schließlich und Kratzer bekommt sie in schwerem Gelände sowieso.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

und mir ist das schissegal was draufsteht


----------



## frogbite (25. April 2013)

Beim "Cleanen" der Gabel mache ich jetzt einen Kompromiss: der bunte obere Teil wird abgeschnitten, der untere weiße Fox-Schriftzug bleibt drauf. Passt finde ich gut zum weißen LV-Schriftzug und die Gabel sieht nicht ganz so nackt aus + es bleibt ein Schutz im unteren Teil erhalten.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2013)

man kann ja mal schauen was alles an dekoren gibt.
es gibt wohl auch ganz weiß, weiß/ grau usw.


----------



## rzOne20 (25. April 2013)

also da passt optisch nur die farbe. der schriftzug selbst passt überhaupt nit zum LV schriftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (25. April 2013)

... kleb einen "*Hornbach*"-Schriftzug drauf, dann wird die Kiste auch nicht geklaut.


----------



## Qia (25. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... kleb einen "*Hornbach*"-Schriftzug drauf, dann wird die Kiste auch nicht geklaut.



Auf jeden Fall ne gute Diebstahlsicherung....wenns dann ähnlich liefe: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEjcMu29Ulc"]Hornbach Werbespot 05 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## frogbite (25. April 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> also da passt optisch nur die farbe. der schriftzug selbst passt überhaupt nit zum LV schriftzug.



Wieso?


----------



## rzOne20 (25. April 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... kleb einen "*Hornbach*"-Schriftzug drauf, dann wird die Kiste auch nicht geklaut.


----------



## Radler01 (25. April 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Habe heute mal die Aufkleber von den Felgen runtergefummelt. Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob ich die Fox-Aufkleber von der Gabel ziehe



Hi Tschulzi, also ich finde die Bapper an der Gabel können bleiben, bin ja schon begeistert das Du deine Felgen nackig gemacht hast, sieht goil aus die Kurbel... vielleicht können wir da was "zaubern", was hast Du den montiert? 9/10 Fach?Ach ja schöner Hintergrund


----------



## sunny70 (25. April 2013)

hier nun endlich mein 301 mit der neuen qia Wippe und helmchen Dämpfer
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1359534
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1359533
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1359535


----------



## Pittus (25. April 2013)

sunny70 schrieb:


> hier nun endlich mein 301 mit der neuen qia Wippe und helmchen Dämpfer
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1359534
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1359533
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1359535












Ist 'ne Galerie


----------



## RadTotal (26. April 2013)

Schönes Bike...nur mit der Hebeloptik kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. Dieser runde Konturverlauf passt irgendwie nicht wirklich zum "kantigen" Rahmen. Aber die Geschmäcke sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## jaxxxon (26. April 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Schönes Bike...nur mit der Hebeloptik kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden. Dieser runde Konturverlauf passt irgendwie nicht wirklich zum "kantigen" Rahmen. Aber die Geschmäcke sind ja zum Glück verschieden.



Genau so isses. Der 301 ist durch seinen geraden Rohrsatz an Schönheit und Eleganz wohl kaum zu übertreffen. Und das bei hervorragender Funktion. Normalerweise muss man sich ja für eins von beiden entscheiden. Warum man nun an diesen schönen Alurahmen krumme Hebel in Sichtcarbonoptik schraubt, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Aber egal.

"Reine Geschmackssache" sprach der Affe, und biss in die Seife.


----------



## Martin1508 (26. April 2013)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Genau so isses. Der 301 ist durch seinen geraden Rohrsatz an Schönheit und Eleganz wohl kaum zu übertreffen. Und das bei hervorragender Funktion. Normalerweise muss man sich ja für eins von beiden entscheiden. Warum man nun an diesen schönen Alurahmen krumme Hebel in Sichtcarbonoptik schraubt, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis. Aber egal.
> 
> "Reine Geschmackssache" sprach der Affe, und biss in die Seife.



Nach längerer Betrachtung muss ich Euch beiden Recht geben. Sieht irgendwie "nicht stimmig aus".

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (26. April 2013)

Ich glaub das sind die Qia Hebel. Die sollen super sein.


----------



## jaxxxon (26. April 2013)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich glaub das sind die Qia Hebel. Die sollen super sein.



Mag sein. Aber dass diese SUPER-Funktion nicht auch ein schlichterer, eckiger Hebel zur Verfügung stellen kann, braucht mir niemand erzählen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. April 2013)

Doch! Wenn sie eckig wären würden sie rein Feng Shui mäßig das Karma stören und ca. 5mm weniger Hebelweg zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## jaxxxon (26. April 2013)

Ui, na DAS hab ich jetzt tatsächlich komplett übersehen, stimmt. Und auch die exakte Faserausrichtung des Sichtcarbons auf das Federwegschakra spielt für das Fahrverhalten eine ausnehmend wichtige Rolle...


----------



## Qia (26. April 2013)

Lol....offensichtlich bewirkt die Optik etwas...

Vorteil ist: Man erkennt sofort, dass das kein Serien 301 ist. Und tatsächlich sieht das ganze in Bewegung wesentlich cooler aus, als das Eckige. Im eingefederten Zustand sehen nämlich die Originalen aus, als wäre der Rahmen durchgebrochen.... 

Ihr habt schon recht, ist ne Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2013)

mich stört an der Optik hauptsächlich das rein geschraubte Carbon
das erinnert mich an ein billiges Baumarkt Taschenmesser in meiner Werkzeugkiste  
mir würde ein reines Frästeil besser gefallen, den 301 Schriftzug könnte man auch lasern


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. April 2013)

Wusste nicht ganz genau wohin damit und eigenen Thread wollte ich auch nicht gleich deswegen aufmachen, aber fuer alle die es interessiert......

Shimano XT Bremse + Sram XO Schalthebel + Problem Solvers Matchmaker:


----------



## Normansbike (27. April 2013)

@dogdaysunrise

Das sieht gut aus, die xt Bremse ist der Hammer. Gestern im regen und Match gefahren und muss sagen Top Bremse. Würste viel spass haben.


----------



## RadTotal (27. April 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wusste nicht ganz genau wohin damit und eigenen Thread wollte ich auch nicht gleich deswegen aufmachen, aber fuer alle die es interessiert......
> 
> Shimano XT Bremse + Sram XO Schalthebel + Problem Solvers Matchmaker:



Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Ergonomie der Schalthebel? Passt die Position für dich? Weil die Bewertung bei [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Mismatch-Adapter-SHMBrk-SRAM-shft/dp/B00AOVUWIA/"]Amazon[/ame] ist nicht gerade so super.

Trickstuff arbeitet auch an einer Lösung. Haben die Protos mittlerweile für gut befunden und stehen wohl kurz vor der Serie. Müsste man nur noch wissen, wie "kurz" definiert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (27. April 2013)

Mein Hobel, der rste Satz Bremsbeläge ist runter......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250406&stc=1&d=1367050181


----------



## .t1mo (27. April 2013)

Fährst du die Lyrik mit 160 oder 170mm? Sieht schon ziemlich flach aber auch ziemlich geil aus


----------



## frorider (27. April 2013)

Yippieh, hab jetzt auch ein Buntes!


----------



## p00nage (27. April 2013)

frorider schrieb:


> Yippieh, hab jetzt auch ein Buntes!



Klasse Rad vor allem die Farbe ist super, zum Glück gabs die noch nicht als ich Bestellt habe, da wäre ich ins Zweifeln gekommen. Nur die DT Swiss Laufräder wollen mir nicht so gefallen, dem Rad würden denk ich die Syntace auch gut stehen


----------



## biker-wug (27. April 2013)

Coole Farbe, nettes Bike, gefällt mir!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (27. April 2013)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Mein Hobel, der rste Satz Bremsbeläge ist runter......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250406&stc=1&d=1367050181



Die Sattelstütze zerstört das sonst schöne Gesamtbild :-/



frorider schrieb:


> Yippieh, hab jetzt auch ein Buntes!



Sehr geil! Nur die weißen Speichen mögen mir einfach nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2013)

mal ein wirklich schickes bike.
mir gefallen die weißen speichen im EXC 1550 eigentlich auch nicht.
aber hier ist es OK.
die kann man ja auch tauschen.


----------



## Rocky10 (27. April 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze zerstört das sonst schöne Gesamtbild :-/
> 
> Stimmt, stört mich auch. Ich warte noch etwas ab bis Langzeiterfahrungen mit der KS vorhanden sind, dann schauen wir mal.
> 
> ...


----------



## frorider (27. April 2013)

p00nage schrieb:


> Klasse Rad vor allem die Farbe ist super, zum Glück gabs die noch nicht als ich Bestellt habe, da wäre ich ins Zweifeln gekommen. Nur die DT Swiss Laufräder wollen mir nicht so gefallen, dem Rad würden denk ich die Syntace auch gut stehen



Syntace kommen noch... bald


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. April 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Ergonomie der Schalthebel? Passt die Position für dich? Weil die Bewertung bei Amazon ist nicht gerade so super.
> 
> Trickstuff arbeitet auch an einer Lösung. Haben die Protos mittlerweile für gut befunden und stehen wohl kurz vor der Serie. Müsste man nur noch wissen, wie "kurz" definiert wird.


 
Das verstehe ich nicht ganz! Die Hebel sind im Prinzip in der genau gleichen Position wie vorher, man kann sie minimal weiter nach Aussen verstellen, was mir entgegen kam.
Von der Hoehe und so weiter nahezu identisch, gefuehlt.....nachmessen geht ja da recht schlecht.

Das einzige ist, dass sie mit "L" und "R" markiert sind, d.h. bei "R" geht die Montageflaeche nach links, was ich damit sagen moechte ohne verwirrend zu sein ist, dass das dann gleich ist wie vorher, *wenn *der Schalthebel (von Lenkermitte zum Lenkerende hin) vor dem Bremshebel montiert war.

Wenn jemand den Bremshebel vor dem Schalthebel hatte, wuerde das wohl nicht mehr funktionieren, oder man muesste die Problem Solvers in montage "L" und "R" vertauschen und ob das geht weiss ich nicht, muesste man probieren.

Ich hoffe ich habe das relativ gut erklaert!


----------



## RadTotal (27. April 2013)

Jupp, hab alles verstanden! 

Das hört sich ja super an. Hab den Schalthebel auch vor dem Bremshebel ... sollte dann schon passen. Und auf deinen Bildern schaut es ja auch vernünftig aus. 
DANKE!!!


----------



## icube (27. April 2013)

frorider schrieb:


> Yippieh, hab jetzt auch ein Buntes!



mit das beste 301 hier im Forum  
sehr geiler Aufbau, Partliste mit Gewicht wär fein 

gruß icube


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. April 2013)

Schliesse ich mich an! Supergeil und ich persoenlich finde die weissen Speichen gerade der Hammer, aber da bin ich eh ein Fan davon.

=============



Rocky10 schrieb:


> Mein Hobel, der rste Satz Bremsbeläge ist runter......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=250406&stc=1&d=1367050181


 
Schoene Rahmenfarbe, sag mal, welche Version der Syntace Felge ist das!? Die Rubber Queen sieht ja dermassen massiv aus! Knaller!


----------



## Normansbike (28. April 2013)

Hammer geiles Bike. finde so wie es jetzt ist sehr schön.


----------



## frorider (28. April 2013)

icube schrieb:


> mit das beste 301 hier im Forum
> sehr geiler Aufbau, Partliste mit Gewicht wär fein
> 
> gruß icube




Freut mich, fährt sich auch extrem geil das Ding!

Parts:
301 MK 11, Größe L, 160 mm, apfelgrün eloxiert
Fox 36 Float, 160 mm
XTR-Bremsen, Magura Storm SL-Scheiben (200 / 180 mm)
XX1-Gruppe mit Triggern, 34er-Kettenblatt
Vector Carbon, 740 mm
Megaforce 2, 50 mm
Screw On Grips Moto
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, 150 mm mit Syntace-Adapterhülse
SLR TT Sattel
Syntace Number 9
DT Swiss EXC 1550 Laufräder
Fat Albert vorne & hinten
SV14 Schläuche

Gewicht aktuell bei 12,6 kg. Mit Syntace-Laufrädern (W35 MX, Tubeless) evtl. ein paar Gramm mehr, mit normaler Sattelstütze (P6 Carbon) ca. 12,2 kg. Nicht schlecht für ein komplett rennfähiges Enduro 

Der Vorgänger (MK8) hatte ein paar Gramm weniger (leichterer Rahmen, 1x10), aber das Fahrwerk vom MK 11 ist schon nochmal deutlich feiner. Geometrie passt auch besser zu einer 160er Gabel, beim MK 8 war der Sitzwinkel schon ziemlich flach. 

Außerdem ist grün einfach super!


----------



## Andi_72 (28. April 2013)

Hallo,

von den vier Schrauben an der Schwinge ist eine "lose",


soll heißen, sie dreht sich im Rahmen.
Wenn ich sie gegenhalte ist sie bombenfestfest (15Nm).

Dürfte so eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?
Ist die Mutter mit der Schwinge verklebt?

thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (28. April 2013)

kein Problem.
Ist ne Hülsenschraube, keine Mutter. Beides sollte beweglich sein, kann aber durch enge Passung so wirken, als ob sie verklebt sei. Die Schrauben werden nicht im Rahmen gesichert, sondern durch Schraubensicherung auf den Gewindegängen.


----------



## Andi_72 (28. April 2013)

Na dann is ja alles bestens, Danke!


----------



## supasini (28. April 2013)

Hammerrädchen! 
Mir gefallen die weißen Speichen an diesem auch mal.
Die Aufschriften auf den Reifen stören die Optik noch, sonst nah an perfekt 
Gut auch, dass kein SQ-Lab verbaut ist 
Allerdings ist das selbst in diesem Teil des Forums (wo sowieso schon viele sackteure Räder gezeigt werden) das Gegenteil einer Budget-Version, oder?


----------



## soil (28. April 2013)

frorider schrieb:


> Geometrie passt auch besser zu einer 160er Gabel, beim MK 8 war der Sitzwinkel schon ziemlich flach.



Hast Du einen Variospin Steuersatz verbaut? Wäre mal interessant, wie das Rad ausshene würde, wenn es 1° weniger Steuerrohrwinkel hätte...


----------



## frorider (28. April 2013)

Noch nicht, ist aber in Planung.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (28. April 2013)

keine österreichischen Wunderhebel, kein Weltraumtuning, schlecht und falsch eingespeichte sowie überteuerte W40, Billiggabel - aber trotzdem verdammt viel Fahrspaß. und vor allem, Kugelsicher

Und dank steiler Originalkennlinie rauscht das Teil nicht durch den Federweg beim Abdrücken usw.


----------



## Spock (28. April 2013)

...bist Oag der Baron kommt ganz schön *FETT* daher...
@ in welchen Krieg willst leicht fahren


----------



## Spock (28. April 2013)

frorider schrieb:


> Yippieh, hab jetzt auch ein Buntes!



Sehr Schönes Bike 
die Farbe ist wie der Frühling


----------



## rayc (28. April 2013)

@absteigen, warum hast Mudguard und Mashguad parallel installiert?
Ich sehe nicht das sich beide ergänzen.

Ich habe beide probiert und finde den Mashguard besser.
Da mir kein Dreck hinter die Brille fliegt und die Standrohre der Gabel weniger Dreck abbekommen.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. April 2013)

Ist das ein Geheimprojekt der Bundeswehr? Krasses Teil!


----------



## ribisl (29. April 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Hammerrädchen!
> Mir gefallen die weißen Speichen an diesem auch mal.
> Die Aufschriften auf den Reifen stören die Optik noch, sonst nah an perfekt
> Gut auch, dass kein SQ-Lab verbaut ist
> Allerdings ist das selbst in diesem Teil des Forums (wo sowieso schon viele sackteure Räder gezeigt werden) das Gegenteil einer Budget-Version, oder?



 is wohl das Schönste seiner Art!


----------



## An der Alb (29. April 2013)

ribisl schrieb:


> is wohl das Schönste seiner Art!



Dem würde ich mich anschließen


----------



## Deleted 151460 (29. April 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> @absteigen, warum hast Mudguard und Mashguad parallel installiert?
> Ich sehe nicht das sich beide ergänzen.
> 
> Ich habe beide probiert und finde den Mashguard besser.
> ...



Ich habe das Plastikteil geschenkt bekommen und wollte testen ob beide Teile eine besseren Schutz bringen.

Der Mudguard hält supper Staub und Nadeln der Pfälzer Waldtrails davon ab unter die Brille zu fliegen.

Bei Nässe bringt der Mashguard schon noch mal was. Fliegt bei mir aber trotzdem jetzt raus, weil sich letztes WE ein grosser Tannenzapfen zwischen Plastik und Reifen verkeilt hat. VR hat zwar nicht blockiert, aber es ging schon ein ganz schöner Ruck durch die Karre.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. April 2013)

@absteigen: Den Stress mit blockiertem Vorderrad hatte ich beim Mudguard mal - ich bin mir beim Marshguard sicherer, dass nichts blockiert.
Welche Hebel fährst Du und wie lang ist die Gabel? Der Sitzwinkel sieht schon sehr flach aus, oder kannst Du die Gabel absenken?


----------



## Deleted 151460 (29. April 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @absteigen: Den Stress mit blockiertem Vorderrad hatte ich beim Mudguard mal - ich bin mir beim Marshguard sicherer, dass nichts blockiert.
> Welche Hebel fährst Du und wie lang ist die Gabel? Der Sitzwinkel sieht schon sehr flach aus, oder kannst Du die Gabel absenken?



Marsguard ist doch das Plastikminischutzblech? Hier hatte ich den Blockierer.

Ich habe 160mm Hebel und den LV Dämpfer.
Nach Crashreplacement von MK4 kommend, war der DT für mich nicht mehr so toll. den Fox habe ich zu einem sehr kulanten Preis bekommen.

Die Durolux habe ich eigentlich als Bastelobjekt gekauft. Möchte eine 180mm Coil mit Absenkung. da es die so nicht zu kaufen gibt, will ich mir so eine Art U-Turn bauen. RS und Fox fielen aufgrund des Preises raus.

Nach den ersten Fahrten bin ich aber von der Standard Durolux ziemlich angetan. Deshalb schiebe ich das ganze nach hinten raus.

Ist eine 180-140 TAD. Auf den Bildern ist die Gabel ausgefahren. Macht nur im Abwärtsmodus Sinn. ansonsten wird die natürlich abgesenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. April 2013)

Musste grade mal kurz an die Schreierei und entsetzten Reaktionen denken, die ich mit meiner 180mm Durolux im MK6 vor ca. 4 Jahren ausgelöst habe 

Gibts die Durolux inzwischen als Coil Version ? 
Hab das Teil vor Jahren verkauft und mit der Marke nix mehr zu tun, deshalb die Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (29. April 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die Durolux nicht als Coil Variante.
Die Air hat zwar eine Feder, die dient aber nur dazu, um die Luft aus der "Absenkungskammer" in die ""Betriebsluftkammer" zu drücken.

Ich werde den ganzen Luftfederapparat ausbauen und eine Feder plus U-Turn Spindel einbauen. Müsste dann von 180mm auf ca. 140-145mm absenken können.


----------



## Qia (29. April 2013)

My Beauty ready for the first Ride! Mit 216mm Federbein (österreichischen Wunderhebeln und noch ohne Weltraumtuning)











Und jetzt ab auf die Strecke!


----------



## albertfrech (29. April 2013)

Leider nur ein Handyfoto: Mein 301er Mk. 10 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe, jetzt tubeless. Selbst auf dieser Feldweg-Runde am Inn ein absolut spaßiges Bike  Was jetzt aus meinem Stumpi werden soll 

Happy Trails,
Albert


----------



## sinux (29. April 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> My Beauty ready for the first Ride! Mit 216mm Federbein (österreichischen Wunderhebeln und noch ohne Weltraumtuning)
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



So Beauty find ich's die Hebel ja nicht - irgendwie erinnert mich der Hebel mit der komischen Rundung hieran.


----------



## Kevin0679 (29. April 2013)

albertfrech schrieb:


> Leider nur ein Handyfoto: Mein 301er Mk. 10 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe, jetzt tubeless. Selbst auf dieser Feldweg-Runde am Inn ein absolut spaßiges Bike  Was jetzt aus meinem Stumpi werden soll
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Albert




Ist dir die Front nicht langsam zu hoch? Mit der Gabel, Spacern und dem Vorbau sitzt du doch bald wie auf einer Chopper.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2013)

@kevin:
welchen rise hat der lenker?
spacer zählen an fremden bikes ist doch sinnfreier kinderkram.


----------



## albertfrech (29. April 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ist dir die Front nicht langsam zu hoch? Mit der Gabel, Spacern und dem Vorbau sitzt du doch bald wie auf einer Chopper.



Mir passt's soweit ganz gut 

Der Lenker ist ein roter RaceFace Turbine mit 0,75" Rise. Vielleicht täuscht die Perspektive ja auch ein bisschen...


----------



## soil (29. April 2013)

absteigen schrieb:


>



A-Team.
Gleich durchbricht er damit das geschlossene Scheunentor.


----------



## supasini (30. April 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> dito....



oh yesss.



Aber es ist wirklich ne verdammt harte Galaxis hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo, Leute. Qia, kennt ihr, ihr wisst was er macht, viele sind sehr mit seinen Sachen zufrieden. Wer es nicht ist, auch o.k. Aber lasst uns das eigentliche Thema verfolgen! Ok? Danke.


----------



## An der Alb (1. Mai 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> 'Stealth'-Gabeln sind für mich absolutes Muss.
> 
> Habe auch bei meiner neuen Talas alles runtergestript (geht wirklich leicht). Wiederverkaufswert wird überbewertet. Ich fahre das Ding schließlich und Kratzer bekommt sie in schwerem Gelände sowieso.



Habe jetzt ´ne Teil-Stealth-Gabel. Habe heute mal teilgecleant und die oberen Aufkleber abgezogen. Ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir ganz gut. Evtl. ziehe ich die Fox-Aufkleber auch noch ab. Könnte schon ganz gut rauskommen







Schwarze Kurbel ist leider nicht drin, da die jetzige neu ist


----------



## Torsten (1. Mai 2013)

*Postet HIER Bilder!!!

Material- und sonstige Diskusionen gehören hier nicht her!!!*

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Mai 2013)

Torsten schrieb:


> *Postet HIER Bilder!!!
> 
> Material- und sonstige Diskusionen gehören hier nicht her!!!*
> 
> ...



Material- und sonstige Diskusionen gehören hier nicht her!!
Finde aber schon ,das man sich auch über sonstige unterhalten kann.
Du mußt mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Mai 2013)

@ Torsten

Danke!


----------



## Radler01 (1. Mai 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Habe jetzt ´ne Teil-Stealth-Gabel. Habe heute mal teilgecleant und die oberen Aufkleber abgezogen. Ich muss sagen, es gefällt mir ganz gut. Evtl. ziehe ich die Fox-Aufkleber auch noch ab. Könnte schon ganz gut rauskommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi jetzt aber...Respekt Tschulzi, sieht immer besser aus! Zieh die Fox kleber ab wenn es gut aussieht mach ich es auch
jetzt fehlen die nur noch die "richtigen" (clean) Reifen
Was für einen heftigen Trail bist Du da heute gefahren...Vorgarten?


----------



## derwolf02 (2. Mai 2013)

Mit den neuen Laufrädern - und damit endlich DT Swiss frei! 

Jetzt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## cubabluete (2. Mai 2013)

So kommt das schöne Bike besser rüber.


----------



## Normansbike (2. Mai 2013)

geiler Lrs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (2. Mai 2013)

ziemlich laute Erscheinung....


----------



## DannyCalifornia (2. Mai 2013)

röma schrieb:


> ziemlich laute Erscheinung....



Find ich leider auch, is mir zu unruhig


----------



## signalgrau (2. Mai 2013)

Laut sind vor allem die Laufräder. Rot und Orange würde ich auch nicht kombinieren. Ansonsten ein schöner Aufbau ausserhalb der"Norm".


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Mai 2013)

der LRS mag DT frei sein, macht ihn aber nicht hübscher


----------



## Martin1508 (3. Mai 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> der LRS mag DT frei sein, macht ihn aber nicht hübscher


 
Right!


----------



## derwolf02 (3. Mai 2013)

Die roten Parts und die orangen Laufräder kommen vor dem Hintergrund auf dem Foto oben im Wald mit den vielen Rot- und Brauntönen nicht so toll raus. 
Auf diesem Fotos sieht's besser aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (3. Mai 2013)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Die roten Parts und die orangen Laufräder kommen vor dem Hintergrund auf dem Foto oben im Wald mit den vielen Rot- und Brauntönen nicht so toll raus.
> Auf diesem Fotos sieht's besser aus.



bist du Albrecht Nestle?!
Hat einen Hauch von MotoGP 
Alternativ kannst du auch deine komplette Adresse am Rahmen hinterlegen,
damit im Falle eines Verlustes das Rad an dich zurück gesendet werden kann


----------



## Wobbi (3. Mai 2013)

je nachdem was man fährt, halte ich die blutgruppe für sinnvoller!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Mai 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> je nachdem *wie* man fährt, halte ich die blutgruppe für sinnvoller!



ich korrigiere mal


----------



## Jokkl (3. Mai 2013)

So, ich werfe mal mein Geburtstagsgeschenk an mich selbst in die Runde.
Wie man sieht, sehr dunkel gehalten. Nachdem das letzte Radl sehr silbern war, mal was anderes.
Vielen Dank auch an mi.ro und runterfahrer für den Unterrohrschutz bzw. die Laufräder, beides super Arbeit!!


Viel gefahren bin ich es gesundheitsbedingt leider noch nicht (vielleicht hängt das auch mit dem fortgeschrittenen Alter zusammen ).

Wenn ich jetzt die Hinterradbremse irgendwann noch richtig entlüftet bekomme, bin ich erst mal zufrieden; gut am Gewicht von 13,5 kg kann man vielleicht noch was machen


----------



## swoosh999 (3. Mai 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> je nachdem was man fährt, halte ich die blutgruppe für sinnvoller!


hast du wohl deine erkennungsmarke damals nicht von der BW mitgehen lassen


----------



## Zara Bernard (3. Mai 2013)

soil schrieb:


> a-team.
> Gleich durchbricht er damit das geschlossene scheunentor.


----------



## Wobbi (3. Mai 2013)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> hast du wohl deine erkennungsmarke damals nicht von der BW mitgehen lassen



neee...mir war dieser waffenpass wichtiger!


----------



## Gosch (5. Mai 2013)

Hier mal mein Bock...

MK10 @ 12,6 Kg


----------



## Martin1508 (5. Mai 2013)

Gosch schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Bock...
> 
> MK10 @ 12,6 Kg



Na, da gibt es ja mal überhaupt nichts zu meckern. Ich finde es toll. Stimmig und unaufgeregt aufgebaut.

Wie macht sich die xx1?

Gruss


----------



## Gosch (5. Mai 2013)

@Martin1508
Dank dir --> das war das Ziel: schlicht und ohne Experimente 
Eigentlich war ein eloxierter von TF Bikes geplant, aber da ich mir bei der Farbwahl unschlüssig war und mir auch der Aufpreis (vs. "Nutzen") zu hoch war, hab ich es gelassen und zum raw gegriffen. Und Kratzen stören da auch nicht so wie beim Elox.

Zur XX1: Bis jetzt gefällt mir das ganz gut. Allerdings fehlt es mir bissl an Kondition  
Aber das wird wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## struppie2005 (5. Mai 2013)

Meins


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Mai 2013)

Zwar keine Neuheit mit dem rot aber immer wieder schön? Wie gefällt dir die bremse?


----------



## struppie2005 (5. Mai 2013)

Das Bremsern mit der BFO ist eine Gewohnheitssache, sie Bremst etwas anderst als ich es von meinen anderen Bremse kenne Shimano Deore (glaube erste Baureihe) Shimano XT (Model 2005) ,diese beiden Bremsen habe ich heute noch in gebrauch und sie haben einen sehr festen Druckpunkt. Meine Avid XO ist nur noch Ersatz fals doch was mit der BFO sein sollte. Nach zu länger einbrems Prozedur zieht die BFO mittlerweile Super. Kann aber viele verstehen die damit nicht zufrieden sind. Da ich die BFO der ersten Generation (2012) auch hatte und diese wirklich Schrott war muss ich sagen hat sich zum 2013 Model einiges getan. Die Form mit dem Bremshebel hat bei mir eine kurze Eingewöhnungsphase gedauert jetzt komme ich super damit klar. Ich werde de Bremse auf jeden fall weiter fahren und schauen ob sie auch taugt um Höhenmeter zu vernichten.


----------



## DC. (9. Mai 2013)

Neue Gabel, neuer Dämpfer, neuer Reifen, aber dafür nur handyknipse















Zum Dämpfer: ganz normaler monarch 4.2 tune a ohne irgendein tuning. Geht echt gut, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ist auch recht schnell von der Zugstufe. Endlich kommt der Hinterbau mit der Gabel mit.


----------



## karlson (10. Mai 2013)

Mein aktueller Aufbau. Die Leitungen muss ich irgendwann mal kürzen.


----------



## sAngrEal (10. Mai 2013)

Die Ausrichtung des Lenkers mutet seltsam an.


----------



## .t1mo (10. Mai 2013)

BACKsweep != UPsweep

...aber wenn es so taugt eigentlich egal. Mir schmerzen die Handgelenke schon beim angucken.


----------



## karlson (11. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Backsweep muss ich noch ein wenig experimentieren. Aber so komme ich eigentlich ganz gut klar.


----------



## turbokeks (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo, anbei mein Bike  Frisch vom Montageständer genommen.





MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (11. Mai 2013)

Na, turbokeks. Das nen ich mal ein lecker Bissen.
Super


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2013)

@turbokeks: schicke Farbe!

Was ist das für eine Folie unterm Unterrohr?


----------



## turbokeks (11. Mai 2013)

Freut mich, dass euch mein 301 gefällt.

Die Folie ist eine 3M Scotchal Gravel Resistant Lackschutzfolie.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2013)

Hab die Regenpause genutzt, und mal schnell Photos eines _sauberen_ Rades gemacht!
(Wird nicht oft vorkommen...)






- Vorbau von 90 auf 75mm getauscht
- von 3 auf 2 Spacer runter
- Airlock Shim gegen Syntace getauscht
- Aufkleber-Parade an Felgen reduziert

Jetzt noch die SCS, und dann fertisch!


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2013)

Wie dick ist die Folie? So ca.? (Kann mit der Angabe von 3M nicht viel anfangen "440 Â± 50Î¼m"...)
Suche was adÃ¤quates fÃ¼r mein Plastik-Fahrrad; sollte als schon grÃ¶Ãere Brocke abfangen.

Ãberlege an "ZEFAL Down Tube armor" (Sieht ******* aus, ich weiÃ, aber ein Loch im Carbon ist recht final..)


----------



## turbokeks (11. Mai 2013)

Ui, schwer zu sagen. Ich würde so auf 0,2-0,3mm tippen. Groben Beschuss hält die aber glaube ich nicht ab. Da würde ich wirklich eher auf einen stabilen Unterrohrschutz setzen. Die Folie ist eher was gegen das permanente "Sandstrahlen".

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2013)

Hab was gefunden von 0,35mm. Wohl nix für Carbon. Aber am LV wohl ausreichend...


----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. Mai 2013)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> (Kann mit der Angabe von 3M nicht viel anfangen "440 Â± 50Î¼m"...)



???
Was genau kannst du damit nicht anfangen? Sind 0,39-0,49mm dick. Also eine dÃ¼nne Folie, etwa so stark wie dickeres Papier...


----------



## Andi_72 (11. Mai 2013)

NA! Damit kann ich was anfangen


----------



## DannyCalifornia (11. Mai 2013)

@ Turbokeks: Sehr hübsch! Nur der Sattel mag mir nicht gefallen ^^ Was isn das fürn LRS?


----------



## Normansbike (11. Mai 2013)

Thema Folie! Ich hab die Folia Tec M3 carbon fürs Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe benutzt und das bei bei allen Bikes, null problemo. Notfalls doppelt kleben! Oder wer's lieber dezent mag nimmt die Schutz Folie für Stossfaenger vom Pkw, ebenfalls Folia Tec.


----------



## turbokeks (11. Mai 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> @ Turbokeks: Sehr hübsch! Nur der Sattel mag mir nicht gefallen ^^ Was isn das fürn LRS?


LR sind "normale" ZTR Flow, eloxiert, DT350-Naben und CN Aerospokes. 
Der Sattel ist in der Tat Geschmackssache - ich finde ihn cool. Is mal was anderes 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Mai 2013)

Heute bei schoenstem Wetter schnell 3 Bilder mitm Galaxy S4 geschossen und rumprobiert......nicht schlecht fuer ein Handy!


----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2013)

Geile Bilder.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Mai 2013)

turbokeks schrieb:


> LR sind "normale" ZTR Flow, eloxiert, DT350-Naben und CN Aerospokes.
> Der Sattel ist in der Tat Geschmackssache - ich finde ihn cool. Is mal was anderes
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks



Ah okay, danke 

Je länger ichs mir anschau, desto schöner find ichs... Abgesehen vom Sattel


----------



## Bonvivant (12. Mai 2013)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Suche was adäquates für mein Plastik-Fahrrad; sollte als schon größere Brocke abfangen.



Schau mal nach Anti-Dröhn-Matten für den Autoausbau. Im Backofen anwärmen, dann ist die Matte gut in engen Radien verarbeitbar, gut zuzuschneiden, dämpft zuverlässig auch derbe Schläge.
Sorry für OT.

 @Gosch: Traumhafter Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10550264#post10550264


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Mai 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Geile Bilder.



Danke Norman! Ansonsten scheint mein Böckle hier leider wenig  Anklang zu finden.


----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke Norman! Ansonsten scheint mein Böckle hier leider wenig  Anklang zu finden.



 wieso? Ich hatte es schon vorher einmal zitiert wie geil das mit dem Lrs aus sieht. Also mir gefählts.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Mai 2013)

Dass es dir gefällt weiß ich ja. Sonst schreibt keiner, macht aber auch nix, mir muss es ja gefallen und vor allem fahrspass bieten und es freut mich dass dir deins immer noch soviel Freude macht.


----------



## Wobbi (12. Mai 2013)

dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass nicht zwingend zu allen rädern was geschrieben werden muss?


----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2013)

@dogdaysunrise

Noch spass macht?! Dir verdanke ich, das ich bemerkt habe das man noch mehr spass haben kann wenn das Material stimmt. Liteville passt mir halt perfekt!


----------



## flyingstereo (12. Mai 2013)

Winterumbau...


----------



## dre (12. Mai 2013)

... ich finde diesen Sattel ja schon etwas schräg.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Mai 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass nicht zwingend zu allen rädern was geschrieben werden muss?



Ja ist klar. Nee...mich am besten einfach ignorieren heute war ein Gurkentag..... wurde ja auch schon gelobt als ich es direkt als es fertig war gepostet hatte. Nix für ungut..... 

Das schwarz und grüne ist Top nur der Sattel mmn nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signalgrau (12. Mai 2013)

29" mit XX1. Sehr interessant. Wie fährt sich die Kombination? Warum Chainguide mit XX1. Dachte das braucht man dann nicht.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Mai 2013)

Und welcher ist es? Für double oder triple oder ist das gar bei der XX1 egal.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Mai 2013)

flyingstereo schrieb:


>



Bist du damit so schon gefahren? 
So sauber und aufgeräumt das auch aussieht, die remote für die stealth erreichst du doch so nicht mit dem Daumen oder auch nur halbwegs bequem. 

Fahre selbst die stealth und habe da schon extremst herumprobiert mit vor die bremse montieren, hinter der bremse, mit matchmaker, ohne matchmaker.....


----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Heute bei schoenstem Wetter schnell 3 Bilder mitm Galaxy S4 geschossen und rumprobiert......nicht schlecht fuer ein Handy!



Mir gefällt das Rad wirklich gut.
Aber für so nen Aufbau wirst du hier nicht viel Applaus bekommen, weil er zwar in der Masse der MTB was wirklich extrem geiles darstellt, aber in der Masse der 301 nur Mainstream ist (bis auf die weißen Speichen)

wir hatten gerade im Vinschgau mit 6 Bikern (4 Liteviller und 2 Friends) 7 Litevilles dabei (4x 301, 3x 901) - schon geil, was da an Material auf dem Campingplatz rumsteht 






(das sind nur die Bikes aus meinem Kofferaum )

da kannst du so leicht auch keinen mit beeindrucken, wenn alle so feines Material bewegen. Allerdings als wir dann ans lustige Räderwiegen gingen und die 901 von meinem Bruder und mir sich mit jeweils 14,5 kg als leichter als das Remedy vom lugronius und sogar als das 301 von toddel1 herausstellten...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. Mai 2013)

Jemand beeindrucken oder Applaus bekommen für ein Bike  
Wenn du den Rahmen selbst entwickelt und geschweißt hast dann ist es vielleicht OK,aber ansonsten eher etwas "lachhaft" oder?
Also ich ziehe "Applaus" an einer schwierigen,geclearten Schlüsselstelle bei WEITEM (und das ist noch untertrieben) vor...
Und von der Optik o. Gewicht eines Bikes lass ich mich sicher nicht beeindrucken,da hab ich schon zuviel erlebt im Shuttlebus: extremst teure,cleane Bikes die von den Fahrern dann sowas von peinlich bewegt werden.Im Gegenzug heruntergerittene alte BigHits u. Co. die aber dafür "richtig" biken konnten.Sowas freut mich dann immer ganz speziell wenn Geld keine Fahrkünste ersetzt 
Und was gibts am Bike von dogday auszusetzen? Mir gefällt es jedenfalls rein optisch wesentlich besser als die darunter folgenden (wahrsch. wegen der weißen Speichen)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Mai 2013)

Danke Leute fuer die Blumen!
@_supasini_, stimmt gerechterweise ist es ein sehr mainstreamiger Aufbau bis auf den LRS, von daher auch nichts besonderes.
Mich hauts ebenfalls manchmal vom Hocker, wenn man als Biker Gruppe zusammen kommt und es einem Bewusst wird, wieviel Geld da zusammen dann an Bikes rumsteht. Kommt man sich manchmal vor wie bei einem exotischen Autotreffen oder so.

@_Dr.Struggle_, ja ist etwas laecherlich und wie gesagt war gestern einfach ein Gurkentag und ich wohl deswegen Zart beseidet, aber man freut sich natuerlich immer ueber positives feedback, das geht wohl jedem so.


Jetzt wollte ich wirklich fast schon zu einem Syntace LRS wechseln, aber dann ist es wirklich endgueltig und total mainstream und ich liebe die Spinergys.
Von vielen als Modegag herabgetan, die Firma hat super und Syntace/Liteville aehnlichen Kundenservice und sie sind robust.
Meinen letzten Spinergy LRS musste ich in 6 Jahren nicht einmal nachzentrieren lassen. 

Einer im mtbr ist mit seinem Truck aus versehen ueber das Vorderrad seiner Spinergys gefahren und ebenfalls ohne Schaden oder nachzentrieren.
Mir ist vor 2 Wochen das Bike von meinem Thule Raceway Platform waehrend der fahrt gefallen. 
Man hab ich nen Schreck bekommen als das Rad im Rueckspiegel verschwand!!!!!
Zum Glueck ist das Rad ja noch mit den Gummibaendern an beiden Raedern befestigt und ist quasi so volle Lotte auf die 2te Plattform geknallt und meine Felgen und Speichen mussten die ganze Wucht davon und das Gewicht des Rades auffangen.
Nachdem ich natuerlich sofort angehalten bin, fand ich dann das Rad parallel zum Boden auf der Plattform haengend und dachte mir, naja zum Glueck ist jetzt wohl nur der LRS hin und laeuft wie ein Ei.
Rad runter und getestet...nichts....laufen immer noch 1A!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Jemand beeindrucken oder Applaus bekommen für ein Bike
> Wenn du den Rahmen selbst entwickelt und geschweißt hast dann ist es vielleicht OK,aber ansonsten eher etwas "lachhaft" oder?
> Also ich ziehe "Applaus" an einer schwierigen,geclearten Schlüsselstelle bei WEITEM (und das ist noch untertrieben) vor...
> Und von der Optik o. Gewicht eines Bikes lass ich mich sicher nicht beeindrucken,da hab ich schon zuviel erlebt im Shuttlebus: extremst teure,cleane Bikes die von den Fahrern dann sowas von peinlich bewegt werden.Im Gegenzug heruntergerittene alte BigHits u. Co. die aber dafür "richtig" biken konnten.Sowas freut mich dann immer ganz speziell wenn Geld keine Fahrkünste ersetzt
> Und was gibts am Bike von dogday auszusetzen? Mir gefällt es jedenfalls rein optisch wesentlich besser als die darunter folgenden (wahrsch. wegen der weißen Speichen)



Auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung sind, hier schon !


----------



## Wobbi (13. Mai 2013)

@supasini

ist das weisse auf dem bild ein mk9 mit 120ziger hebelwerk? wundere mich über, den auf dem foto, sehr flach erscheinenden lenkwinkel!


----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2013)

Ist ein MK8 mit 150er DT-Gabel und 140er Hebeln mit Fox-Dämpfer RP23 HV von LV (von sinux)
Mit Sag beim Aufsitzen völlig "normale" Geo.


----------



## An der Alb (13. Mai 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> wir hatten gerade im Vinschgau mit 6 Bikern (4 Liteviller und 2 Friends) 7 Litevilles dabei (4x 301, 3x 901) - schon geil, was da an Material auf dem Campingplatz rumsteht



Bin gestern auch aus dem Vinschgau zurückgekommen. In unserem Hotel ging es mir genauso. Liteville-Bikes ohne Ende, habe noch nie so viele auf einem Haufen gesehen. Nachmittags in der Vis-A-Vis-Bar in Goldrain war die Stückzahl dann noch höher 

Ansonsten geht´s mir ähnlich wie wohl den meisten hier. Ich bewundere hier schon einige Maschinen, muss das aber nicht immer durch einen Kommentar zum Ausdruck bringen. 



			
				Dr.Struggle schrieb:
			
		

> Und von der Optik o. Gewicht eines Bikes lass ich mich sicher nicht beeindrucken,da hab ich schon zuviel erlebt im Shuttlebus: extremst teure,cleane Bikes die von den Fahrern dann sowas von peinlich bewegt werden.



Das shutteln war für einen Kollegen von mir unvorstellbar, hat er in diesem Umfang noch nie gesehen. Wir sind der Meinung, dort wo wir runterfahren, muss uns auch die eigene Kraft hochbringen. Ich glaube er war an unserem langen Vinschgau-Wochenende der einzige, der mit einem Hardtail rumgefahren ist (auch ein paar Trails).


----------



## .t1mo (13. Mai 2013)

Meins hat auch mal wieder ein kleines Update erhalten, endlich. Wer es sieht bekommt Kekse frei Haus.


----------



## supasini (13. Mai 2013)

Vorderreifen


----------



## röma (13. Mai 2013)

hier stand mist ;-)


----------



## pero38 (13. Mai 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Meins hat auch mal wieder ein kleines Update erhalten, endlich. Wer es sieht bekommt Kekse frei Haus.


Gabel,Reifen ,Vorbau,HV Kammer!!


----------



## MortyMontana (13. Mai 2013)

Rahmen:      Liteville MK11 works finish, M
DÃ¤mpfer:      Fox CTD
Gabel:           Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm
Steuersatz:   Syntace Variospin 0Â°
LaufrÃ¤der:     Syntace W35
Reifen vorne:           Maxxis Minion DHF, SUPER TACKY, 2,5â
Reifen hinten:          Maxxis Minion DHF, 3C MAXX TERRA, 2,5â
Bremse vorne:        Avid X0 Trail, 200mm
Bremse hinten:       Avid X0 Trail, 180mm
Schalthebel: Sram X0 2x10
Schaltwerk:  Sram X0 2x10
Umwerfer:    Shimano SLX
Innenlager:   Reset GXP team
Kurbel:          Sram X0 2x10, 22/36, 175mm
Kassette:      Sram PG 1070, 11-36
Kette: Sram PC 1091
Pedale:         Shimano XT Trail, PD-M785
Vorbau:         Syntace Megaforce 2, 50mm
Lenker:          Syntace Vector Carbon 12Â°
Griffe: SQ Lab 711 SY (werden evtl. noch getauscht)
Sattel:            SQ Lab 611 active
SattelstÃ¼tze: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Sattelklemme:         Syntace Superlock 2
Spacer (kommen noch weg)

Syntace Bar Plugs
Syntace Rock Guard
Syntace SCS KettenfÃ¼hrung
Marsh Guard
Kleinzeug
Dreck (kommt immer wieder)

Gewicht: < 20kg
Einsatzgebiet: Ã¤hnlich wie dort wo die Fotos aufgenommen wurden und was mir sonst unter die RÃ¤der kommt


----------



## flyingstereo (13. Mai 2013)

signalgrau schrieb:


> 29" mit XX1. Sehr interessant. Wie fährt sich die Kombination? Warum Chainguide mit XX1. Dachte das braucht man dann nicht.


Bin noch am Gabel testen. Ist auch nur vorn 29" weil es ein MK10 ist. Die ersten Meter war es ungewohnt das links kein Shifter ist. Passt mir aber von der Übersetzung bis jetzt bestens.
Chainguide ist hauptsächlich dran weil sie mir gefällt  Könnte man bestimmt auch weglassen... Bei mir ist es eine 2-fach weil die vorher drauf war.
Also an den Remote von der Stealth komm ich problemlos! Daumen muss nicht übermäßig gehoben werden und flutscht nach zweimal bedienen blind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli44 (13. Mai 2013)

wie kann ich ein beitrag verfassen?


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Mai 2013)

Abschiedsbild:


----------



## Gosch (13. Mai 2013)

@MortyMontana: sieht fein aus - meinem ja recht ähnlich 
Wie haste die Lyrik "gecleant"?Ist das das aktuelle Modell?
(bei mir sieht das aus wie gedruckt/lackiert)


----------



## .t1mo (14. Mai 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Vorderreifen



Den habe ich schon relativ lange drauf. Der MK war eigentlich nur die ersten fünf Fahrten drauf. Taugte mir überhaupt nicht 



pero38 schrieb:


> Gabel,Reifen ,Vorbau,HV Kammer!!



Ersteres stimmt. Der Rest besteht schon länger. Wohin sollen die Kekse


----------



## MortyMontana (14. Mai 2013)

Gosch schrieb:


> @MortyMontana: sieht fein aus - meinem ja recht ähnlich
> Wie haste die Lyrik "gecleant"?Ist das das aktuelle Modell?
> (bei mir sieht das aus wie gedruckt/lackiert)


Danke  Die Gabel wurde so (matt, clean) bestellt und aufgebaut. Leider gabs die Brücke nicht in matt.


----------



## Andi_72 (14. Mai 2013)

@MortyMontana: schlicht und schick

"Einsatzgebiet: ähnlich wie dort wo die Fotos aufgenommen wurden" - du nimmst es für Abbrucharbeiten (der war billig, ich weiß)

Nette Idee, die Züge zu "bündeln". Hast du was spezielles für verwendet? Sieht nach Bürobedarf aus.


----------



## coastalwolf (14. Mai 2013)

Gosch schrieb:


> @MortyMontana: sieht fein aus - meinem ja recht ähnlich
> Wie haste die Lyrik "gecleant"?Ist das das aktuelle Modell?
> (bei mir sieht das aus wie gedruckt/lackiert)



 gefällt mir auch.

 @MortyMontana: Hast Du dann hinten 160mm, oder?


----------



## MortyMontana (15. Mai 2013)

@HellDriverChris
Ja, hinten hat es 160mm

 @Andi_72
1. Billig, aber gut  Die Aufnahmen wurden in der Nato Base in Finale gemacht.
2. Das Bündeldings nennt sich Spiroschlauch... zumindest im Bürobedarf.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2013)

So macht selbst der Arbeitsweg Spaß - Wetter könnte besser sein...






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (15. Mai 2013)

Du tauscht auch gern mal zwischen deinen Rädern Teile durch oder?

Gabel, Antrieb, Vorbau/Lenker...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2013)

Rahmen getauscht - ist einfacher 
Das 101 liegt jetzt auf unbestimmte Zeit in der Kiste.
An den Rädern schrauben macht schon Laune.

Fürs Grobe ist das andere 301.


----------



## Kombinatschef (15. Mai 2013)

MortyMontana schrieb:


> [*]Einsatzgebiet: ähnlich wie dort wo die Fotos aufgenommen wurden und was mir sonst unter die Räder kommt
> 
> [/LIST]



Einsatzgebiet kenne ich ?
Natobase Finale?


----------



## Pittus (15. Mai 2013)

Da hab ich voriges Jahr einen cache  für/mit meinen Neffen gesucht
Hinterher 3 Platten abwärts

Pitt


----------



## Normansbike (15. Mai 2013)

Fazit Thema Liteville.
Nachdem ich jetzt 4 Wochenlang mit meinem Liteville Gefahren bin und heute mal wieder mit meinem Merida, konnte ich folgendes feststellen.

Das Liteville





Scheint etwas stabiler zu sein, fast so wie





Und das Merida ist eher wie






Nee, wirklich, der Rahmen von Liteville ist echt Super steif wogegen mein Merida einer Gummiekuh ähnelt.
Vielleicht Einbildung?!

Ach ja, wenn einer noch einen 115 mm umlenker li. hat bitte melden! Meiner hat Auswaschungen. Danke!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. Mai 2013)

@Kilian: traumhaft schönes Rad! Welches kettenblatt fährst du da vorne? 36?
Ist das wieder der geliebe thomson Vorbau? 

 @norman: geiler Vergleich, hab mich weggeschmissen! Lol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2013)

ja wieder der Thomson Vorbau und ein 38er Blatt - ick will ja endlich mal wieder etwas Bumms in den Beinen haben!
Am Gelände 301 fahre ich dafür 22&36er Blätter und Megaforce2


----------



## Normansbike (15. Mai 2013)

@dogdaysunrise
Manche fragen sich, warum ich den mk3 Rahmen behalten will?! Sollte ja auch nur zum testen sein wie so ein Liteville ist. Doch der Rahmen ist perfekt in allem, auch mit dem 115 mm Hinterbau und der 140 Gabel. Zudem hat der Rahmen einen ideellen Wert. So lernte ich jemanden kennen der echt nett ist.
 und der mir den Rahmen fast geschenkt hat.


----------



## röma (15. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so macht selbst der arbeitsweg spaß - wetter könnte besser sein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like !!


----------



## supasini (15. Mai 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> [...]
> Nee, wirklich, der Rahmen von Liteville ist echt Super steif wogegen mein Merida einer *Gummiekuh* ähnelt.



Gummikuh:






grast seit gestern in meinem Stall


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Mai 2013)

Sehr schoen! Ich habe zwear selber keinen Fuehrerschein dafuer, liebe aber Motorraeder und wenigstens muessen wir uns hier nicht ueber die Gabel oder den LRS unterhalten!

Ich habe mich immer gefragt wie kommt man als Motorradfahrer mit Bikes und den Bremsen zurecht oder faehrst Du es am Bike in der Moto-konfiguration!?


----------



## MortyMontana (16. Mai 2013)

@Kombinatschef
Die Natobase in Finale Ligure liegt hier http://goo.gl/maps/3EuyA und ist Ausgangspunkt für viele super Trails.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (16. Mai 2013)

MortyMontana schrieb:


> @Kombinatschef
> Die Natobase in Finale Ligure liegt hier http://goo.gl/maps/3EuyA und ist Ausgangspunkt für viele super Trails.



...und sollte man nach Möglichkeit nicht unbedingt betreten, da die Gebäude Asbest verseucht sein sollen!

Ob es stimmt oder nicht, weiss ich nicht aber man kommt ja auch ohne die Gebäude zu betreten zu den Trails!

Soll kein Klug********n sein, sondern ein Hinweis, bzgl. der Lebensgefahr, die von dem Dreckszeug ausgeht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. Mai 2013)

Kenne mich doch recht gut da oben aus. Letzten Sommer war in unserer Finale Woche bis Mittwoch noch die Zufahrt in den Hof der Anlage möglich, Donnerstags haben sie dann eine Barriere aus massiven Betonwürfeln gesetzt.
Ohnehin, die Gebäude haben mich da nicht interessiert. Ankommen, aufrödeln, rauf auf den Bock, schnell runter und dann nochmal...


----------



## supasini (16. Mai 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schoen! Ich habe zwear selber keinen Fuehrerschein dafuer, liebe aber Motorraeder und wenigstens muessen wir uns hier nicht ueber die Gabel oder den LRS unterhalten!
> 
> Ich habe mich immer gefragt wie kommt man als Motorradfahrer mit Bikes und den Bremsen zurecht oder faehrst Du es am Bike in der Moto-konfiguration!?



ich habe früher (vor 20 Jahren) immer die Bremsen am Beik gewechselt. Bin damit aber komischerweise nie so richtig klar gekommen. Als ich dann kein Mopped hatte habe ich wieder auf Standard-Anordnung am Rad gewechselt.
Jetzt fahre ich seit Jahren am Rad anders als am Mopped und hab damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Pittus (16. Mai 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Kenne mich doch recht gut da oben aus. Letzten Sommer war in unserer Finale Woche bis Mittwoch noch die Zufahrt in den Hof der Anlage möglich, Donnerstags haben sie dann eine Barriere aus massiven Betonwürfeln gesetzt.
> Ohnehin, die Gebäude haben mich da nicht interessiert. Ankommen, aufrödeln, rauf auf den Bock, schnell runter und dann nochmal...


Oh du Tier,
ich brauchte eine Pause als wir oben waren, da war das Geochachen eine willkommene Abwechslung nach dem langen berauf.
Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Gummikuh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie jetzt ?!
du "beschmutzt" deinen bisher reinrassigen LV Stall mit so nem Karl Dall Verschnitt !??


----------



## supasini (16. Mai 2013)

naja, ich hab ja auch noch ein paar andere Nicht-LV im Stall...

Renner, ein altes Spezi, und sowas:






Wenn die diesjährigen Sommerurlaubspläne wahr werden könnte das das Rad werden, mit dem ich dieses Jahr die meisten km fahre 

Bei nem Achter werd ich die BMW dann von Felix einspeichen lassen - oder Syntace-Felgen drauf machen


----------



## Torsten (16. Mai 2013)

Könnt Ihr bitte mal wieder zum Thema kommen, das wird hier grad "offtopic"

Gruß Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## supasini (16. Mai 2013)

huups...

na gut - als Wiedergutmachung ein Bild mit 3x301 






4 gutgelaunte alte Männer im sonnenreichsten Gebiet der Welt oder so: von links/vorne: supasini, toddel1, lugronius (auf Trek, der Verräter ) und pittus. Bild ist von sinux (das wäre das vierte 301 gewesen...)


----------



## coastalwolf (16. Mai 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie jetzt ?!
> du "beschmutzt" deinen bisher reinrassigen LV Stall mit so nem Karl Dall Verschnitt !??



Man muss bei allen optischen Kompromissen der Kummikuh überragende Gebrauchseigenschaften lassen. Hatte von 2004-2007 auch eine der ersten 1200er. 

Seit dem wir bei Ducati über die Firma ordentlich Nachlass bekommen, bekommt mein LV-Stall vielleicht bald optisch gleichwertigen Zuwachs


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Man muss bei allen optischen Kompromissen der Kummikuh überragende Gebrauchseigenschaften lassen.



stimmt schon und das mit dem optischen Kompromiss kenne ich gut, mein motorisiertes 3/4 Liter Mountainbike ist auch nicht unbedingt eine Schönheit 



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Seit dem wir bei Ducati über die Firma ordentlich Nachlass bekommen,


habt ihr noch ne Stelle frei ?

und damit es nicht noch mehr Schimpfe vom Torsten gibt, hier noch ein allerdings nicht mehr ganz aktuelles Bild meines 301



die Silluette hat sich aber eh kaum verändert


----------



## coastalwolf (17. Mai 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ....
> habt ihr noch ne Stelle frei ?



Na wenn Du Dich nicht nur mit zwei, sondern auch mit mehr Rädern auskennst :

Aber leider verdient Mama Merkel sowieso wieder mit. Du musst natürlich den geldwerten Vorteil versteuern. Für ne Monster sollte der Freibetrag aber locker ausreichen....

....jetzt gibts bestimmt gleich Haue für OT. Habe gerade aber kein neues Foto parat....


----------



## mitag (18. Mai 2013)

alles Grüne gehört in den Garten ...






[/url][/IMG]

endlich hab ich ein eigenes LV ;-)


und danke für all die Anregungen in diesem Forum!

LG/Michael


----------



## frorider (18. Mai 2013)

Geil, noch ein apfelgrünes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (18. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Das Grau der Gabel find ich echt klasse, es gibt dem Bike ein gewisses etwas.


----------



## ChrisXL (18. Mai 2013)

@mitag: schönes Teil, gratuliere! Geile Farbe.


----------



## nope 75 (18. Mai 2013)

Das Grün ist einfach Geil.


----------



## p00nage (19. Mai 2013)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Das Grün ist einfach Geil.



she ich auch so, viel geiler als das dunkle. Zum glück "gab" es die Farbe als ich die Wahl getroffen hab noch nicht, sonst würde ich denk ich immer noch überlegen welche Farbe ich nehmen soll ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (19. Mai 2013)

Das grüne ist ein Traum.


----------



## adamkg (20. Mai 2013)

An die 650b Fahrer:
kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wie hoch der Tretlager ist? (Bitte auch Gabel-Einbaulänge angeben.) Mathematisch sollte es so um 366 mm sein (laut Größentabelle: 26"=354mm), was ich ziemlich hoch finde. Ich würde ein XL kaufen mit neuem Pike 650b, aber bin ein Fan von niedrigem Tretlager.
Danke voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freecastle (20. Mai 2013)

Mein neues Spielzeug für die nicht so groben Sachen ....


----------



## Racing (22. Mai 2013)

Habe mir Ende letzten Jahres bei meinem Händler ein 301 für eine längere Testfahrt auf meiner Hausstrecke ausgeliehen. 
Ich war vom Bike so begeistert, dass ich mir dann auch tatsächlich eins gekauft habe 
Leider ist das Bike erst im Winter fertig geworden und ich konnte dann erst so richtig seit diesem Jahr fahren.

Mich begeistert das Bike jedes mal wieder beim fahren!!! (und ich dachte, dass mein altes Specialized Enduro schon super ist 
Das Fahrverhalten lässt sich ganz gut mit verspielt und souverän beschreiben

...übrigens die Traktion mit den Felgen und Tubeless Reifen mit rel. wenig Druck ist super gut...

Liteville 301 MK 10 Rahmenkitt 160mm - Größe: M
FOX Talas 36 RC2 Kashina
Shimano Deore XT Komplettgruppe - Bremsen 203/180 mm
Syntace Laufradsatz W35 MX 26 Zoll 32 Loch
Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau 60 mm
Syntace Vektor 7075 High10 Kröpfung 12°
Syntace Bashguard Grinder Schwarz
Syntace Megaspacer
Pedale ACROS A-Flat schwarz 470g
Rock Shox Reverb 30,9mm, 420 mm​

und hier mal ein Bild:


----------



## Tomak (22. Mai 2013)

Schlicht und elegant, gefällt mir 

Viel Spaß weiterhin !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## mw8000 (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs, 

hier mein 301 vom Pfingstausflug...
Suche noch eine leichte verstellbare Sattelstütze. 

31,6 mm 
für den MK 10

Evt. mit Bohrung im unteren Bereich, könnt Ihr das empfehlen? 
Um extra eine RS Stealth Reverb zu verbauen.

Länge in der Ecke 400-430 mm
Verstellbereich 125 mm

Gruß Maik


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Mai 2013)

Racing schrieb:


> Habe mir Ende letzten Jahres bei meinem Händler ein 301 für eine längere Testfahrt auf meiner Hausstrecke ausgeliehen.
> Ich war vom Bike so begeistert, dass ich mir dann auch tatsächlich eins gekauft habe
> Leider ist das Bike erst im Winter fertig geworden und ich konnte dann erst so richtig seit diesem Jahr fahren.
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad. 
Wie sind den bisher deine Erfahrungen mit dem LRS? 
Man darf es momentan ja nicht laut sagen... Hab die 35er selbst und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Tobias_B (22. Mai 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hab die 35er selbst und bin sehr zufrieden.


Oh oh, wenn das die Rothirsche aus dem anderen Thread lesen, dann kannst Du nur noch auf die schnelle Beschleunigung mit den leichten Felgen hoffen. 

Wieder on Topic, ist wirklich ein tolles Rad geworden. Hast Du es mal gewogen?


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Mai 2013)

Tobias_B schrieb:


> Oh oh, wenn das die Rothirsche aus dem anderen Thread lesen, dann kannst Du nur noch auf die schnelle Beschleunigung mit den leichten Felgen hoffen.
> 
> Wieder on Topic, ist wirklich ein tolles Rad geworden. Hast Du es mal gewogen?



Schau an, der Ober-Fanboy!
Dem Rothirsch kann ich nicht entkommen, als Grobnotoriker und Schwergewicht kann ich dann nur draufhalten und auf die Stabilität meiner Karre Vertrauen! 
(Achtung, nicht ernst gemeint. Ich mag das Viehzeugs!)


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Mai 2013)

Racing schrieb:


> Habe mir Ende letzten Jahres bei meinem Händler ein 301 für eine längere Testfahrt auf meiner Hausstrecke ausgeliehen.
> Ich war vom Bike so begeistert, dass ich mir dann auch tatsächlich eins gekauft habe
> Leider ist das Bike erst im Winter fertig geworden und ich konnte dann erst so richtig seit diesem Jahr fahren.
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein hübsches kleines Schwarzes! Normal find ich die Schwarzen ziemlich :kotz:

Der Aufbau könnt auch meiner sein, nur die Talas würde ich durch eine Float ersetzten.

Was wiegt die Gehhilfe so ?


----------



## Racing (22. Mai 2013)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein hübsches kleines Schwarzes! Normal find ich die Schwarzen ziemlich :kotz:
> 
> Der Aufbau könnt auch meiner sein, nur die Talas würde ich durch eine Float ersetzten.
> 
> Was wiegt die Gehhilfe so ?



habe es mal auf die Waage gestellt: 13,7kg


----------



## Racing (22. Mai 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.
> Wie sind den bisher deine Erfahrungen mit dem LRS?
> Man darf es momentan ja nicht laut sagen... Hab die 35er selbst und bin sehr zufrieden.



Finde den LRS in Kombination mit Tubeles Reifen und rel. wenig Luftdruck einfach nur super - bietet eine immense Traktion - sowohl in Kurven, im Matsch (der ist zur Zeit mehr als genügend vorhanden) und natürlich auch bergauf. Insgesamt fühlt sich das Fahrverhalten sehr direkt an.
Der einziger Nachteil: der Reifen rollt mit den geringen Luftdruck natürlich auf Asphalt nicht wirklich so toll (aber das ist ja nun auch nicht der primäre Einsatzbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pittus (22. Mai 2013)

Racing schrieb:


> habe es mal auf die Waage gestellt: 13,7kg


Wo kommt da das Übergewicht her   meins wiegt mit Revelation 12,8kg und selbst mit der 170 Bos Deville 13,1 kg

Pitt


----------



## cubabluete (22. Mai 2013)

Pittus schrieb:


> Wo kommt da das Übergewicht her   meins wiegt mit Revelation 12,8kg und selbst mit der 170 Bos Deville 13,1 kg
> 
> Pitt


 
Nimm a gscheite Waage.


----------



## Pittus (22. Mai 2013)

Mittlerweile mit 3 verschiedenen gewogen, es wird nicht scherer 

Pitt


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Mai 2013)

Racing schrieb:


> habe es mal auf die Waage gestellt: 13,7kg



Das passt  

Meins wiegt mit Aufbau für ähnlichen Einsatzzweck tauglich 13,4 kg.







Hier mal ein älteres Bild. Mitlerweile musst die Reverb einer Lev 150 weichen und der SSP einer blauen Tune Klemme, weil ich mit 150mm den SSP wirklich nicht mehr vermisse. Ah ja und der HR 1ply ist einem Onza IBEX 2.4 gewichen und der PR23 ist gepushed worden..

..ach verdammt da seh ich gerade der bleischwere RF Lenker ist einem Syntace Vector Carb. 740mm gewichen und der hintere Bremssattel einem Elixir..

Man ist ja doch permanent am Updaten.

Nun aber wirklich:
Das einzige was ich vielleicht noch an dem Bock mache ist die Schläuche rauszuschmeissen und Tubeless zu probieren. Das wars.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (22. Mai 2013)

Naja... Lenker, Pedale, Sattel, Sattelstütze hauen gewichtsmäßig ordentlich rein. 
Aber sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## mw8000 (22. Mai 2013)

Hi airhaenz, ist die Lev 125, oder 150 besser als die Rock shox reverb? Da gibt's nur nen Zug zur entrieglung, Verstellung? Es hat ja den Push loc.

Frei mich über Feedback. Bin dabei einevzu ordern. 
Gruß Maik 





Airhaenz schrieb:


> Das passt
> 
> Meins wiegt mit Aufbau für ähnlichen Einsatzzweck tauglich 13,4
> 
> ...


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Mai 2013)

@Spirit Moon: Bis auf die Sattelstütze ( 590 gr mit FB ) kannst du gerne Verbesserungsvorschläge machen, denn die Teile kommen mir für die Funktion schon recht leicht vor..

- Sattel Selle SLR XP 180gr
- Pedal Reverse Skywalker 2.0 296gr (in Summe)
- Syntace Vector Carb.740mm 220gr

    @mw8000: Ich hab die KS LEV 150. Die Reverb war eine 420/125mm MY 2012 hat nach 5 Monaten massiv gefedert und wurde dann nach der Garantieinstandsetzung gleich verkauft.


- Mit 150mm Versenkbarkeit brauch ich keinen Sattelschnellspanner mehr. Das reicht wirklich.
- Beim S Rahmen war die Führung der Hydraulik Leitung der Reverb nicht so einfach hinzubekommen, dass sie nicht am Hinterrad schleift und auch bei Schlamm sich schön weg schiebt ohne zu knicken oder hinderliche Schlaufen zu werfen. Die Lev ist halt wie gemacht für die Führung durch den Aschenbecher.
- Musste die Reverb wirklich ausführlich entlüften bis sie eine schnelle Verstellgeschwindigkeit erreichte. Out of the Box war sie grottig langsam.
-Die Reverb hatte neu etwas Spiel ( das störte mich aber nicht )

-Der FB Hebel der Reverb ist ergonomischer!

Also Bottom Line denke ich, dass sich die neue 150mm Reverb Stealth nichts zur LEV 150 gibt.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (22. Mai 2013)

@Airhaenz: 

entschuldige... mein Post bezog sich auf das 301 von Racing. Dein Post ist irgendwie dazwischen gerutscht.


----------



## Airhaenz (22. Mai 2013)

Ah verstehe. Na dann hat der Racing ja vielleicht gleich ein paar Inspirationen wie er sein Rad erleicherter kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racing (22. Mai 2013)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Naja... Lenker, Pedale, Sattel, Sattelstütze hauen gewichtsmäßig ordentlich rein.
> Aber sehr schöner Aufbau



danke für deine Vorschläge
Pedale, Reverb und Sattel sind noch vom Vorgängerbike... evtl. demnächst mal ein update...
von Syntace gibt es ja schöne - aber auch recht teure Pedale - sind die das wert?
Die Suche nach einen passenden Sattel (der auch noch leicht ist) kommt mir irgendwie wie eine nie enden wollende Suche vor 

(Die Reverb ist für mich mittlerweile unverzichtbar - auch wenn natürlich a bisserl schwerer...)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2013)

Racing schrieb:


> von Syntace gibt es ja schöne - aber auch recht teure Pedale - sind die das wert?


Jehova ? Hast du gerade wirklich Jehova gerufen ?
jetzt bitte noch die gleiche Fragestellung zu den Syntace LRS ! 


ach so, (m)eine Antwort auf deine Frage würde lauten....Nein ! 

Ergänzung: sie sind im Auge des Betrachters höchstens schöner als die Acros


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Mai 2013)

Racing schrieb:


> danke für deine Vorschläge
> Pedale, Reverb und Sattel sind noch vom Vorgängerbike... evtl. demnächst mal ein update...
> von Syntace gibt es ja schöne - aber auch recht teure Pedale - sind die das wert?
> Die Suche nach einen passenden Sattel (der auch noch leicht ist) kommt mir irgendwie wie eine nie enden wollende Suche vor
> ...



Hallo Racing, 

war auch keine Kritik von meiner Seite, nur ein Hinweis dass sich bei solchenTeilen schnell das Gewicht ordentlich aufsummiert. 
Die Syntace Pedale sind sicher nicht verkehrt, aber so viel Geld für ein paar Pedale .


----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

darf da ein aufgepeppter Oldtimer auch noch rein 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## DC. (23. Mai 2013)

Gutes Fahrrad, ist das eine Fox 34?


----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Gutes Fahrrad, ist das eine Fox 34?



is ne 170mm Fox 36  RC2 Fit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Mai 2013)

@Prwolf:

sind das Mk8/Mk9 Hebel ?


----------



## Reini66 (23. Mai 2013)

Schaut nach Mk 10 Hebel aus. Hab ich auch in meinem Mk 9 mit 200 mm Dämpfer verbaut. Geht laut Liteville net, funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Mai 2013)

wie du hast mk10 hebel im mk8/9 und somit 200 mm einbaulänge?

hmmm....


----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> @Prwolf:
> 
> sind das Mk8/Mk9 Hebel ?



MK10 Hebel, 200mm Dämpfer


----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> wie du hast mk10 hebel im mk8/9 und somit 200 mm einbaulänge?
> 
> hmmm....



geht mit a bisl feilen ohne Probleme im MK8...wird ca. 1° flacher alles..lässt sich gut fahren


----------



## RadTotal (23. Mai 2013)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> MK10 Hebel, 200mm Dämpfer



Das ist ja mal äußerst interessant. Gut zu wissen. 

Bei der Front nehme ich mal stark an, dass du die 160er Hebel verbaut hast...oder lieg ich falsch???


----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal äußerst interessant. Gut zu wissen.
> 
> Bei der Front nehme ich mal stark an, dass du die 160er Hebel verbaut hast...oder lieg ich falsch???



Hab die 140er genommen mit einem Dämpfer in 200/52. Baut man 200/57 ein, stösst der Hinterrreifen ans Sitzrohr.
Man muss aber an den Hebeln eine kleine Kante brechen damit es passt. Es geht also alles nur mit gewissen Einschränkungen...lohnt sich aber!


----------



## RadTotal (23. Mai 2013)

Supi!!!  Das ist ja mal ein echter Geheimtipp! 
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (23. Mai 2013)

Prwolf35 schrieb:


> MK10 Hebel, 200mm Dämpfer



Danke! Passen die ohne handwerklichen Einsatz oder muss gefeilt werden? Das sind dann aber die 140 mm Hebel oder?


----------



## Reini66 (23. Mai 2013)

Sind bei mir die 160 mm Hebel. Mußte auch ein wenig an den Sitzstreben feilen(Kante), is aber net viel. Mein Dämpfer hat 57 mm Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

Reini66 schrieb:


> Sind bei mir die 160 mm Hebel. Mußte auch ein wenig an den Sitzstreben feilen(Kante), is aber net viel. Mein Dämpfer hat 57 mm Hub.



wie lustig...ein Namensvetter


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Mai 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein echter Geheimtipp!


jetzt nimmer.....


----------



## wildermarkus (23. Mai 2013)

@ Prwolf

Auf dem Bild das ist doch ein Rahmen bis MK7!Oder?

Also MK7 und MK10 140er Hebel?

Gruß


----------



## Prwolf35 (23. Mai 2013)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Prwolf
> 
> Auf dem Bild das ist doch ein Rahmen bis MK7!Oder?
> 
> ...



Ja genau!
Meins MK6.
Gruß aus München


----------



## RadTotal (23. Mai 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jetzt nimmer.....



Jupp ... das wird so manchen "Umlenkhebelschöpfer" nicht wirklich gefallen


----------



## alexanderZ (24. Mai 2013)

bilder, nicht jammern! liteville 301 mk8 mal aufm kopp nach unsanftem abgang übern lenker.. fotos von der flugphase auf anfrage


----------



## thetourist (25. Mai 2013)

Ein Oldtimer. Ein Wichtel (?) und schlechte Fotobearbeitungs-Skills. Bam!   

Aber da war das Wetter wenigstens noch besser.


----------



## Bikette74 (28. Mai 2013)

Hello,

Assembly of my 301's bike is finished 

I'm happy, I think my bike is beautiful and is so good and light (11.66 kg).
Shock 140mm travel, fork 150mm travel.

After some ridings with it :
-behavior is player bike (I'm always doing little jumps, what I've never done before)
-climbing is not difficult (not pumping effect) comparated to an hardtail
-downhill : will to ride more speed

I've don't try it in technical singles trails (snow is here : Rolleyes

It lakes only a telescopic seatpost so as to complete the mountain bike


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2013)

nice one!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prongle (28. Mai 2013)

XXL mit Stargabel (Talas), Schwabbelfelgen (Syntace 35) und Schmelzbremsen (XT)
Ich bin zufrieden


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2013)

Echt schoenes Rad!


----------



## Andi_72 (29. Mai 2013)

...schlicht - schwarz - schick 

Der Hintergrund gefällt mir aber auch sehr gut - da kann der Westerwald nicht mithalten


----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2013)

@Prongle
sehr schick - ich hoffe es fährt sich auch genauso gut wie es aussieht.
Kannst Du ein größeres Bild einbinden - oder IBC Album verlinken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Mai 2013)

Prongle schrieb:


> XXL mit Stargabel (Talas), Schwabbelfelgen (Syntace 35) und Schmelzbremsen (XT)
> Ich bin zufrieden



an der Stelle des Fotos kann man auch nur zufrieden sein!


----------



## Prongle (29. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Prongle
> sehr schick - ich hoffe es fährt sich auch genauso gut wie es aussieht.
> Kannst Du ein größeres Bild einbinden - oder IBC Album verlinken?



Na klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. Mai 2013)

@Prongle
Großartig.
Da passt einfach Alles.

Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## duke209 (29. Mai 2013)

180/160mm Scheiben oder täuschts ?? Wenn ja, kann ich dir nur zu 203/180mm raten bei der XT....sind


----------



## duke209 (29. Mai 2013)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ Prwolf
> 
> Auf dem Bild das ist doch ein Rahmen bis MK7!Oder?
> 
> ...






Prwolf35 schrieb:


> Ja genau!
> Meins MK6.
> Gruß aus München



Der MK6 Rahmen ist Baugleich MK5. Ich werd schwach...jemand 140er Hebel für mich ??


----------



## MarcoRastlos (29. Mai 2013)

301 MK8 160/160 http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/cv/me/cvme7lbrzxb4/large_20130407_104803.jpg?0


----------



## Pittus (29. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei




Pitt

PS:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10176934&postcount=7744


----------



## MarcoRastlos (29. Mai 2013)

danke


----------



## Prongle (29. Mai 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Prongle
> Großartig.
> Da passt einfach Alles.
> 
> Wie groß bist Du?


1,95 Innenbeinlänge 93





duke209 schrieb:


> 180/160mm Scheiben oder täuschts ?? Wenn ja, kann ich dir nur zu 203/180mm raten bei der XT....sind



Das ist schon ne 200 vorne und 180 hinten. Siehts beim 29er alles etwas kleiner aus

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2013)

160 geht ja hinten nicht mehr beim mk 11.
Welche anderen mk's ebenso hinten 180 als Minimum haben weiß ich nicht.


----------



## rayc (29. Mai 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> 160 geht ja hinten nicht mehr beim mk 11.
> Welche anderen mk's ebenso hinten 180 als Minimum haben weiß ich nicht.



ab mk8, seit Einführung der Postmountaufnahme.
Leider


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Mai 2013)

IS und PM haben beide ihre Vorteile und Nachteile. 
Früher war ich IS verfechter aber habe mich mittlerweile an PM gewöhnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Mai 2013)

Zeige ich mal wieder mein MK2 Schätzchen:

aktueller Stand mit breitem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau. Nett eingeschweint auf den Wald- und Wiesentrails  im Früh-Sommer 2013 (fand heute statt)


----------



## Haentz (30. Mai 2013)

Auch mal geil, so ganz ohne Logos


----------



## .Pit (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo

will meine 301er vorstellen
einmal 301er MK10 mit 180mm vorne und 160mm hinten Federweg
dann mein Oldi 301er MK4 mit 140mm und 130 hinten Federweg

Gruß PIT


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Mai 2013)

Wie hast du nun beim 10er hinten 160 montiert? 
Ich dachte mit Adapter geht bei PM immer nur größer aber nicht kleiner und 180 ist doch die Standard Rotor Größe hinten!?


----------



## rayc (30. Mai 2013)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Zeige ich mal wieder mein MK2 Schätzchen:
> 
> aktueller Stand mit breitem Lenker und kurzem Vorbau. Nett eingeschweint auf den Wald- und Wiesentrails  im Früh-Sommer 2013 (fand heute statt)



Tolles Bild und Bike 

Ich mag Raw auch lieber ohne Decals.

raay


----------



## DannyCalifornia (30. Mai 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie hast du nun beim 10er hinten 160 montiert?
> Ich dachte mit Adapter geht bei PM immer nur größer aber nicht kleiner und 180 ist doch die Standard Rotor Größe hinten!?



?? Redest du von der Bremse? Oder versteh ich den Witz nicht? ^^

Zum Thema: Gefällt mir extrem gut das MK 10. Weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber sieht sehr sehr geil aus. Is das ne Reverb Stealth? Hast du selbst gebohrt? Oder seh ich die Leitung einfach nur nicht? Sieht irgendwie auch so aus, als würde da was in den Aschenbecher laufen oder? Irgendwie für mich an dem Bild nicht so richtig erkennbar


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habs nicht recht gelesen, habe Federweg mit Scheibendurchmesser verwechselt....my bad....


----------



## Normansbike (31. Mai 2013)

Mal ne bescheidene Frage an die Provis.
Ich hab ja einen 115 mm federweg hi.und das soll auch so bleiben, doch wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel einen Monarch mit 190 x 51 verwende, geht das ohne Probleme? Was ist mit dem Unterschied zu 190x50 von dt und was ist mit den Buchsen?


----------



## DC. (31. Mai 2013)

Hi, fahre im mk7 mit 130mm hinten einen monarch 4.2 im tune a (kleine Luftkammer) ohne irgendein tuning vom hier viel angepriesenen forumskollegen. Bin sehr glücklich mit dem Dämpfer. Er arbeitet in allen Belangen besser als der DT. Anprechverhalten, Federwegsausnutzung sind top. An der aufnahme am Rahmen kannst du die serienmäßige Buchse aus dem Monarch weiterfahren. Für vorn am Rockerarm fragst du am besten beim Huber nach und lässt dir von ihm eine Buchse fertigen. Dort hab ich meine auch her. Dann einfach einbauen und vergessen.
Ach ja, habe fahrfertige 100kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Mai 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mal ne bescheidene Frage an die Provis.
> Ich hab ja einen 115 mm federweg hi.und das soll auch so bleiben, doch wenn ich jetzt zum Beispiel einen Monarch mit 190 x 51 verwende, geht das ohne Probleme? Was ist mit dem Unterschied zu 190x50 von dt und was ist mit den Buchsen?



Da bei dir das Übersetzungsverhältnis so ungewöhnlich ist (also >3,0:1) sind andere Dämpfer weniger das Problem.
Hauptsache Platz und 190/50mm.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2013)

naja, ob jetzt 190/50 oder 190/*51* dürfte so ziemlich Jacke wie Hose sein


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Mai 2013)

So, nun wurde aus dem 301 endgültig eine schnelles Trail bike, das neben dem Rune eine gute Figur bergauf und bergab macht. 

150mm Stahlfeder vorne, 
140mm hinten

Neu:
Kind Shock LEV 125mm (150mm wären sich doch ausgegangen, Mist!) 
Laufradsatz (1571g)

Zu den Reifen: die gehen erstaunlich gut, wenn es nicht zu feucht ist und der Untergrund in irgendeiner Form "fest" ist (Erde, Wurzeln, Stein). Bergab finde ich schmale Reifen zwischendurch echt lustig. Das ist alles so direkt.  ich fahre damit natürlich nur relativ flowiges Zeug (Heimweg von der Arbeit mit 700-800hm Trails. Hin 25km über Asphalt und Schotter Radler. Das rollt da wenigstens ganz ordentlich) 

12kg geknackt! Und das mit der bleischweren LEV und Stahlfeder.


----------



## rzOne20 (31. Mai 2013)

nice


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2013)

was so ein Sadomaso Sattel und eine paar dünnen Gummipellen doch ausmachen....
ich komme mit trotz Luftgabel und leichterem LRS (1450g) nur auf ca12,6kg. 
Dafür aber mit 150mm LEV, "dicken" Hans Dampf und im Vergleich einem Sofa als Sattel


----------



## .Pit (31. Mai 2013)

kein Umerfer
Kein Shifter +Seilzug
kein kleines Kettenblatt
macht in Summer schon ca.400gr aus
gruß pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. Mai 2013)

.Pit schrieb:


> kein Umerfer
> Kein Shifter +Seilzug
> kein kleines Kettenblatt
> macht in Summer schon ca.400gr aus
> gruß pit


ups das hatte ich so gar nicht wahrgenommen ! 
na dann ist das ja einfach


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ups das hatte ich so gar nicht wahrgenommen !
> na dann ist das ja einfach



Einfach ja natürlich, bis auf das dumme Sattel Abziehen.  mit zwei Hans Dampf komme ich dann wohl auf zirka 12,4-12,5. Mit viel Geld wäre schön noch was drin *g*, aber das interessiert mich weniger. 

...und den Flaschenhalter opfere ich bestimmt nicht!


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Juni 2013)

is das nicht komplett schneizn .. 11,8 ... 12,5 ... vollgas wurscht!!!


----------



## Normansbike (1. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber Gewicht in allen Ehren. Fahren tut ihr auch?
Klah sollte man das Gewicht im Auge bewahren, aber es ist und wird nie ein Race Bike werden, daher ist die Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Fahren tut ihr auch?


nö, derzeit ist schnorcheln & tauchen angesagt......


----------



## Normansbike (1. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nö, derzeit ist schnorcheln & tauchen angesagt......



Sorry, stimmt, bei dem Wetter eine gute Idee.


----------



## .Pit (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo
bei uns war es am Vormittag trocken und jetzt pisst es wie aus Eimern,habe mein Bike gewaschen,derzeit mit meinen Enduro Rädern und Muddy Mary 2,5
Gruß PIT


----------



## zec (1. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


>


Hui, geiler Schei** und sehr feines Gewicht  . Mein neues Bike geht ja auch in die Richtung und ich bin schon sehr gespannt wie es sich fahren wird. Weniger Federweg, zunächst auch mit schmaleren Reifen ...


----------



## .Pit (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo
mein Oldi hat 11,67KG mit 140mm Federweg vorne 130mm hinten.
Fahre aber 2.1er Reifen ist nur für CC/AM ist sehr wendig.
Macht auch immer wieder Spaß damit zu fahren.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> So, nun wurde aus dem 301 endgültig eine schnelles Trail bike, das neben dem Rune eine gute Figur bergauf und bergab macht.
> 
> 150mm Stahlfeder vorne,
> 140mm hinten
> ...


Martin, riiiiichtig richtig schickes Rad!

Die Rocket Ron hatte ich auch mal, fand die auch erstaunlich gut. Solangs so ist, wie du beschreibst. Der Verschleiss war nur unter alles Kanone. Wenn die runter sind, dann denk mal über das Pendant von Conti nach, der Cross (X) King. Der hat durch die Gummimischung (bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie lange Contis halten) sehr langlebig und der Grip ist vor allem bei Nässe sehr viel besser. KLar, alles so lange es nicht zu matschig wird.




Normansbike schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Gewicht in allen Ehren. Fahren tut ihr auch?
> Klah sollte man das Gewicht im Auge bewahren, aber es ist und wird nie ein Race Bike werden, daher ist die Haltbarkeit im Vordergrund.



Nix für ungut aber du tummelst dich jetzt seit einem halben Jahr in der Bikeszene und stellst Martin, der an einem Tag im Salzkammergut vermutlich so viel zusammenfährt wie du in der Woche, so ne Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (1. Juni 2013)

Karsten.
1. Meinte ich keine Leistung, sondern das das Gewicht hier so eine große Rolle spielt wie bei den cc Bikes.
2. Kennst du mich? Weist du wie lange ich schon fahre? Und wie viel?

3. Wollte niemanden persönlich damit angreifen, sondern nur sagen das mir, also nur mir, es wichtiger erscheint das die Haltbarkeit da ist.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juni 2013)

Norman..., wollte dir nicht auf die Füße treten. Wenn sich aber Martin ein Radl mit knapp 12 Kilo aufbaut, noch dazu mit nicht fragwürdigen gewichtsreduktionen, und die anderen in der gleichen Liga sind hat das doch nichts mit CC leichtbauwahn zu tun. Warum bei gleicher Haltbarkeit und Funktion ein 14,5 kg bike fahren?
Ich schrieb das mit den Kilometern usw weil daraus die Frage (für mich) hervorging. Bei nochmaligem lesen war's nicht unbedingt darauf bezogen, stimmt tschuldigung, könnte man aber so interpretieren. 

Wie gesagt, nix für ungut. Jedem seine Leidenschaft, manche feilen gern am Gewicht, andere an der Farbe, einige an der Fahrtechnik. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> is das nicht komplett schneizn .. 11,8 ... 12,5 ... vollgas wurscht!!!



Allerdings!  Aber: Ich verwende das 301 nun wirklich recht regelmäßig für den Weg in die Arbeit mit echt guten Trails am Heimweg. Hin fahre ich um 6:00 Uhr in der Früh 25km am Radweg in der Ebene. da werde ich wahnsinnig, wenn das Ding nicht rollt. Zurück sind's gleich viele km nur im Gelände mit ~800hm rauf und runter. Mit dem Rune mach ich das nicht... je mehr sich das 301 dafür eignet desto besser. Da ist mir jedes Gramm recht. Und erstaunlicher Weise gehen die Reifen sogar ganz ordentlich und rollen genial. Einzig tubeless ist im Moment so eine Sache. Nach einer Nacht sind sie leer, hmm...

     @zec
Wirst sehen, das macht Spaß! Wenn die GEo abfahrtsorientiert bleibt, ist das einfach geil!
    @Normansbike

Ich fahre eigentlich recht viel.  Heute Vormittag mit dem Liteville und den ganzen Nachmittag mit dem Rune. Beide gehen geil, beide sind runter schnell, aber sie fahren sich ganz anders. Würde ich nur ein Bike fahren, wäre es eines das in der Mitte liegt...

   @schulte69
Danke  Mir taugt es ziemlich! Arg ist, dass man das 32er vorne so positiv merkt. Das Bike fährt sich (ohne dass ich mich da Kennlinienmäßig auskenne) definitiv für was größeres als 22 Zähne ausgelegt.  Mit dem größeren Kettenblatt klettert das Bike viel besser als am kleinen, wo man Antriebseinflüsse schon merkt. 
Die Rocket Rons gehen echt gut, wow! Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen etwas über motiviert in eine echt blöde Holzstufen-Stelle reingefahren, die ich auch mit ordentlicher Bereifung nicht immer auf Anhieb schaffe, weil's vom Grip dort blöd ist. Es hat mit dem Rocket Ron und 1,8 Bar funktioniert *g* keine Ahnung wieso.  Man muss halt bergab mit den Reifen aber schon ein bisserl mehr auf die Linie schauen...aber das hat auch seinen Reiz. Ich find das direkte Fahrgefühl mit schmalen Reifen zwischendurch richtig lustig!
Geht der x-king tubeless? Das ist mir in dem Fall wichtig - is' leichter. 


...achja, die Salzkammergut Trophy bleibt eine einmalige (tolle) Sache.


----------



## dre (1. Juni 2013)

schulte69 schrieb:


> ... manche feilen gern am ... an der Fahrtechnik.
> ...



... an der was? Dafür habe ich keine Geld.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (1. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Geht der x-king tubeless? Das ist mir in dem Fall wichtig - is' leichter.



Die Protection Versionen sollen schlauchlos fahrbar sein laut Conti HP. Die UST Versionen sind bleischwer..., das lohnt sich irgendwie nicht...

Machs gut!


----------



## culoduro (1. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @schulte69
> Danke  Mir taugt es ziemlich! Arg ist, dass man das 32er vorne so positiv merkt. Das Bike fährt sich (ohne dass ich mich da Kennlinienmäßig auskenne) definitiv für was größeres als 22 Zähne ausgelegt.  Mit dem größeren Kettenblatt klettert das Bike viel besser als am kleinen, wo man Antriebseinflüsse schon merkt.



Das finde ich witzig dass Du das andersrum bemerkst wie ich . Auf 32 vorne umgebaut (1x10) und hab gesehen, dass sich das Rad weiter in den Sag hineinzieht (bei RP23 auf hart geschaltet) bei steilen Teeranstiegen, als auf dem 22er Kettenblatt. Klettern tut es trotzdem noch gut, aber der Hinterbau wirkt etwas softer beim Bergauffahren, und sitzt eben etwas mehr im Sag...


----------



## GrazerTourer (1. Juni 2013)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das finde ich witzig dass Du das andersrum bemerkst wie ich . Auf 32 vorne umgebaut (1x10) und hab gesehen, dass sich das Rad weiter in den Sag hineinzieht (bei RP23 auf hart geschaltet) bei steilen Teeranstiegen, als auf dem 22er Kettenblatt. Klettern tut es trotzdem noch gut, aber der Hinterbau wirkt etwas softer beim Bergauffahren, und sitzt eben etwas mehr im Sag...



haha, geil! 

Ich fahre allerdings einen Monrach im 301. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran? Am 22er hatte ich immer wieder das Gefühl, dass kurz nach dem Totpunkt (linkes Bein ganz oben, rechts unten) irgendwie nix passiert. Als wäre die Kurbel locker, der Freilauf kaputt oder so (natürlich sehr überspitzt ausgedrückt). Das war bei 2 Gängen am 22er so. Ich habe dann zufällig gesehen, dass der Dämpfer genau in diesem Moment minimal ein und aus federt. Ganz seltsam. Das war bei nur zwei Gängen der Fall - und nur mit dem Monarch.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich komme mit trotz Luftgabel und leichterem LRS (1450g) nur auf ca12,6kg.
> Dafür aber mit 150mm LEV, "dicken" Hans Dampf und im Vergleich einem Sofa als Sattel


Verdammt, jetzt muss ich mich selbst sogar schon korrigieren !
Ich hab heute morgen noch ein Päckchen bekommen und noch ein klein wenig was umgebaut. Danach dann mein MK8 in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe mal gewogen..... 12,90kg !!! 
boah, damit komme ich morgen bestimmt keinen unserer Hügel/Berge mehr hoch..... 


aktuelle Bilder der voraussichtlich (wie ich glaube) letzten Ausbaustufe meines MK8 gibt es dann die Tage 


wer die Ironie findet, darf sie behalten oder auch weitergeben


----------



## Freecastle (2. Juni 2013)

@ PIT 

auf was für ein Gewicht kommst du denn bei deinem schönen Enduro-Aufbau ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Pit (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo

kommt drauf an wie und wo ich fahre

mit ZTR Flow und FA wiegt es 13,4KG 
und mit MAVIC EX 36mm breit und 2,5 Muddy Mary ca.700gr. mehr.

ist für mich OK .Gewicht war zweitrangig weil ich auch mal Ausflüge nach Saalbach und und und damit mache.

Gruß PIT


----------



## tintinMUC (8. Juni 2013)

endlich darf ich auch (m)eins in die Runde werfen ..

301 MK11 mit 160er Wippe
* Fox 34er
* Hope Tech Evo M4 203/180
* XT/XTR/X0 2x10
* 650B/26'' Spank Oozy Felgen 
* in Summe 13,7kg


----------



## Kombinatschef (8. Juni 2013)

Seehr lecker


----------



## rayc (8. Juni 2013)

rot ist wohl sicherlich nicht meine Farbe.

Aber das Bike sieht einfach nur geil aus. 

ray


----------



## tintinMUC (8. Juni 2013)

rayc schrieb:


> rot ist wohl sicherlich nicht meine Farbe.
> 
> Aber das Bike sind einfach nur geil aus.
> 
> ray


gell!  na die erste Wahl wäre orange gewesen ... aber das eloxieren war mir zu zeit-/geld-aufwendig. Aber so ist ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## rayc (8. Juni 2013)

ganz böse gesagt, es wird nicht rot bleiben.
Aus rot wird nach einiger Zeit r... 

viel Spass mit deinem Bike 
ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (8. Juni 2013)

danke


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Juni 2013)

Sehr schick und richtig schön, nur das kashima Gold passt halt gar nicht.


----------



## Wobbi (9. Juni 2013)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ....Geht der x-king tubeless?...



fahre ihn am hr im mo tubeless! er hat sich anfänglich geweigert über nacht den druck zu halten, aber nach ein paar touren hat es sich gelegt und er ist "brav".


----------



## duke209 (10. Juni 2013)

Alles Geschmacksache. Erinnert mich zusehr an die 90er BlingBling-Zeiten mit Ringle/Grafton/Tune & Co. 
Passt in meinen Augen eher an ein 8kg Hardtail.


----------



## MarkusL (10. Juni 2013)

tintinMUC schrieb:


>


Das Profil mit mehr Grip gehört eigentlich nach vorne.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juni 2013)

Kannst ja mal versuchen die Reifen zu wechseln


----------



## tintinMUC (10. Juni 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Das Profil mit mehr Grip gehört eigentlich nach vorne.


ach wirklich??? na danke für den Tipp  und ich hattemich schon gewundert, warum ich immer rückwärts fahren muss ... na man lernt nie aus  liegt aber einfach daran, dass in der Kürze kein anderer 27.5'' Reifen zu bekommen war und ich nur deswegen nicht den ersten schönen Tag bei uns ohne Sintflut ausfallen lassen wollte


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Juni 2013)

was sagt den die stylepolizei:

raw mit weißen felgen:




oder raw mit schwarzem LRS:





und das schwarze mit weißen felgen:




oder mit scharzem LRS:





???
oder beim raw evtl sogar rote felgen?
???


----------



## tintinMUC (12. Juni 2013)

alle schön .. aber raw mit weiss (oder evtl die roten) LRS haben was...


----------



## rzOne20 (12. Juni 2013)

ich hab auch schon ein wenig gestöbert. finde aber kein raw mit roten felgen. rote felgen hab i leider nit zum probieren. wenn wer mit liest der ein raw mit roten felgen hat, wär nett wenn du hier ein foto herzeigst!

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Juni 2013)

raw mit schwarz!

oder ganz exotisch ... schwarz-schwarz
sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## flyingstereo (12. Juni 2013)

Ich find RAW mit grün gut...


----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Juni 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon ein wenig gestöbert. finde aber kein raw mit roten felgen. rote felgen hab i leider nit zum probieren. wenn wer mit liest der ein raw mit roten felgen hat, wär nett wenn du hier ein foto herzeigst!
> 
> danke





schau mal unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=380891&page=118

Beitrag 2937

da ist mein MK8 raw mit roten Spank Spike elox....mir gefällts


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Juni 2013)

Raw mit weiß.


----------



## supasini (12. Juni 2013)

grün mit orange


----------



## da_killerk (12. Juni 2013)

Hier mal mein neues blaues 301









Gruß da_killerk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Juni 2013)

Geiler blauer Bock!


----------



## Lord_Farquaad (12. Juni 2013)

blaue litevilles sind schon was feines =)


----------



## BigTobi (12. Juni 2013)

Geile Sache 
was ist das für nen RAL-Ton?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord_Farquaad (12. Juni 2013)

ich tippe mal auf 5012 oder 5015. Ich hab meins in 5002 und das is n kleines bischen dunkler...


----------



## da_killerk (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ist 5012.

Gruß


----------



## seebli12 (15. Juni 2013)

Juheee, nach 5 Monaten warten, bin ich endlich Liteville 301 MK11 Besitzer


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2013)

Schick!
Nur vorne oder auch hinten 650b?
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## seebli12 (15. Juni 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schick!
> Nur vorne oder auch hinten 650b?
> Viel Spaß damit.


Danke
650b vorne und hinten, mit Syntace W35 (Schlauchlos)


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2013)

Gute Wahl!
Würde ich auch gerne fahren. Die große Maulweite ist schon was feines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebli12 (15. Juni 2013)

Was ich cool finde, ist das Fox gegen einen kleinen Umkostenbeitrag, die weissen Gabelrohre der Float 2013, mit den schwarzen der Talas tauscht. Nun habe ich eine 34ger Float in schwarz ï¿½ï¿½


----------



## Pittus (15. Juni 2013)

seebli12 schrieb:


> Juheee, nach 5 Monaten warten, bin ich endlich Liteville 301 MK11 Besitzer








Ick habs mit de Ochen

Pitt

PS:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10176934&postcount=7744


----------



## dre (16. Juni 2013)

seebli12 schrieb:


> Juheee, nach 5 Monaten warten, bin ich endlich Liteville 301 MK11 Besitzer



Super !


----------



## Qia (16. Juni 2013)

Könnt ihr mal ein wenig über den Liteville-Sattel berichten? Ist der Bequem?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Normansbike (16. Juni 2013)

seebli12 schrieb:


> Juheee, nach 5 Monaten warten, bin ich endlich Liteville 301 MK11 Besitzer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal ein wenig über den Liteville-Sattel berichten? Ist der Bequem?


ist im Prinzip ein SQ Lab 611
der ist anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber ich habe jetzt endlich kaum noch bis kein taubes Gefühl mehr in den Weichteilen und nach langen Tagetouren deutlich weniger Probleme mit den Lendenwirbeln. Ich habe daher den 611 mittlerweile auf allen Bikes nachgerüstet (allerdings ohne das peinliche LV Label und dessen stolzen Aufpreis)


----------



## Qia (16. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ist im Prinzip ein SQ Lab 611
> der ist anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber ich habe jetzt endlich kaum noch bis kein taubes Gefühl mehr in den Weichteilen und nach langen Tagetouren deutlich weniger Probleme mit den Lendenwirbeln. Ich habe daher den 611 mittlerweile auf allen Bikes nachgerüstet (allerdings ohne das peinliche LV Label und dessen stolzen Aufpreis)



Klingt schon mal gut. Ich such nämlich noch nen guten Sattel für meine Freundin. Und Satteltests in nem Bikeshop machen nur Sinn, wenn man schon eine gewisse Vorstellung hat, was man testen will.

Danke.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Ich such nämlich noch nen guten Sattel für meine Freundin.


dann würde ich aber eher mal im Ladies Forum fragen !
Ich hab mir sagen lassen die sind da unten anders gebaut.....


----------



## supasini (16. Juni 2013)

hässlich, teuer, dafür relativ schwer - aber ich kenne ne reihe leute, die drauf schwören resp. alle räder nach und nach auf das teil umgerüstet haben.
ich hoffe, dass ich aus optischen gründen noch länger widerstehen kann


----------



## Pittus (16. Juni 2013)

Liegt im Auge des Betrrachters. ich finde in mittlerweile schön und 200g ist auch ok und meine 5 Buchstaben lieben ihn  
Mit Carbon gibt es ihn nur als sonder Edition, leider nicht mehr das alte LV Design.

Pitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juni 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> hässlich, dafür relativ schwer -



damit hast du durchaus Recht 
wobei hübsch/hässlich immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt

Bei teuer stimme ich nicht so ganz ein. Die LV Variante ist sicherlich völlig überteuert , die normale 611 Version liegt mit dem Ladenpreis aber im Rahmen des üblichen. Die Active Variante gibt mir nicht soviel Mehrwert wie der deutlich höhere Preis suggeriert. 
Aber im Vergleich zu einem Tune Komvor ist der Sattel nicht teuer...



supasini schrieb:


> aber ich kenne ne reihe leute, die drauf schwören resp. alle räder nach und nach auf das teil umgerüstet haben.



wie gesagt, aus "gesundheitlichen" Gründen bin ich mittlerweile ein Fan von dem Sitzmöbel 
ein Sattel muss zum Arsch passen
Ein Freund von mir fährt auf all seinen Rädern einen reinen Carbonsattel ohne Polster oder sonstigem Schnickschnack. Da bekomme ich schon vom hinsehen Schmerzen in der Sitzzone 

ich hatte einen Sixpack auf dem einen Bike, der sieht dem SQ Lab 611 recht ähnlich und kostet nur die Hälfte. Aber im Sitzkomfort liegen Welten dazwischen. Auch meine alten Flite sind unbequemer (für mich)



supasini schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass ich aus optischen gründen noch länger widerstehen kann


sitzt du schon oder guckst du noch ?


----------



## dre (16. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...nach langen Tagetouren deutlich weniger Probleme mit den Lendenwirbeln....



Das klingt ja mal sehr interessant. Ist auch eins meiner Probleme, bei Touren > 80-90 km. Sollte ich evtl. auch mal probieren, aber ohne LV-Logo   .


----------



## Qia (16. Juni 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dann würde ich aber eher mal im Ladies Forum fragen !
> Ich hab mir sagen lassen die sind da unten anders gebaut.....



Ich hab schon einige Sachen getestet und gerade die typischen Damensättel gehen bei ihr gar nicht. Eher ein etwas breiterer und klassich gefomter Sattel. Daher auch die Frage. Es gibt Ladys, die können auf den Damensätteln einfach nicht sitzen.

Mein Sattel ist zum Beispiel ähnlich dem alten Flite und obwohl der zu schmal für sie ist, sitzt sie bisher auf dem am besten.

Danke für die Feedbacks. Heißt für mich, den kann man in der richtigen Breite ruhig mal für sie testen.
Lg
Oliver


----------



## supasini (16. Juni 2013)

für mich bequem: Fizik Aliante - leider genauso schwer und mind. so teuer wie der SQLAb (ich hab noch zwei aus der alten Titanserie, die beide dringend mal neu bezogen werden müssen...)
hinreichend bequem und leicht, aber der zweite Tag mit mehr als 5h Sattelzeit wird schon schmerzhaft: SLR Kit Carbonio: 128 g - halb soviel wie die SQ oder Aliante mit Titangestell, die sind erst mit Carbongestell bei ca. 200 g.

weil hier aber Gallerie zeig ich meine Mutter aller 301 bei der Sattelprobleme völlig unbekannt sind:


----------



## Ritzibi (16. Juni 2013)

Mal davon abgesehen dass eine Sattelberatung hier absolut nichts zu suchen hat...
Sattelempfehlungen sind doch eigentlich im wahrsten Sinne für'n Ar....
Ein Sattel der mir passt, muss noch lange nicht einem anderen/ einer anderen passen.


----------



## Wobbi (16. Juni 2013)

supasini, wenn du nicht aufhörst dein trialbike zu zeigen, komm ich vorbei und lade das ding klammheimlich ein!^^


----------



## AllmountainSeb (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## ProjektT (17. Juni 2013)

MortyMontana schrieb:


> Rahmen:      Liteville MK11 works finish, M
> Dämpfer:      Fox CTD
> Gabel:           Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm
> Steuersatz:   Syntace Variospin 0°
> ...




Wie hast Du die Decals von der Lyrik entfernt? Ich wollte gerne die riesigen RS Schriftzüge entfernen... Greetz


----------



## MortyMontana (18. Juni 2013)

Die Lyrik hatte nie Decals drauf. Mein Mechaniker des Vertrauens kam irgendwie an die ran. Leider ist die Brücke nicht matt, aber mit ein bisschen Dreck fällts nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. Juni 2013)

Decals einfach mit den Fingern abziehen.
Wenn man vorsichtig vorgeht gehen diesen am Stück ab.

ray


----------



## RaceFace67 (18. Juni 2013)

im 2013er Aufbau, jetzt mit Syntace W35, mal schauen wie sie sich fahren...


----------



## Normansbike (18. Juni 2013)

Hammer Bild.
Mal nee andere Frage. Hab jetzt eine Outdoor Cam und bin sie auf dem Lenker und auf dem Helm Gefahren. Beides ist gleich wackelig und/ oder gut anzuschauen. Wie macht ihr das? Was ist besser? Hab's ja nur sehr kurz getestet.


----------



## Markus. (18. Juni 2013)

65o b läuft super
Liteville MK 11 RAW in XL 
Dämpfer: Monarch 216 mm Hub / Tuned Lord Helmchen
Federgabel: Revelation Dual Air 150 mm 650b / Tuned Lord Helmchen
Hebel: von Qia mit meinem Namenszug Federweg dann ca. 166mm 
Laufräder: King Kong Naben silbern, Speichen Silber, Felgen ZTR Arch EX Tubeless 2.25 / sören speer
XO Antrieb und Schaltung
XTR Bremsen 180/180
XTR Pedale 
SQ Sattel


Ich bin zuvor das MK 3 (6 Jahre) gefahren. 
Ich bin das MK 11 im Original gefahren 
Die neuen Hebel von QIA, die Abstimmung vom Lord, der rock shox dämpfer diese Kombi liegt wie ein Brett und dann die Laufräder verdammt schnell, verdammt klebt das Ding am Boden 

Bergauf läuft das Liteville wie eine Gemse. Das Radl fahre ich einfach da durch, wo ich zuvor ausgewichen wäre bzw. gebremst hätte.
Bergab super sicher


----------



## K3RMIT (20. Juni 2013)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> im 2013er Aufbau, jetzt mit Syntace W35, mal schauen wie sie sich fahren...



Sehr geil, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## signalgrau (20. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Schönes Foto. 
Die Position der Schaltung sieht bei dem Gang etwas unnatürlich aus. Vielleicht muss das aber so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delatobi (21. Juni 2013)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt 2 Wochen gedulden musste um endlich wieder nach Hause zu kommen, hier ist es:






Ergänzende Fakten:

- 301 MK11 bei Körpergröße von 1,80m
- Komplette XT Gruppe (2fach)
- XT Bremsen (200/180)
- RockShox Sektor 150
- Laufräder Hope 2 Pro + NoTubes ZTR Flow
- XT Käfig Pedale
- Syntace Vorbau
- Cube High Rise Lenker
- Easton Sattelstütze
- SQLab 611 active Sattel
- Conti Mountain King 2 2,4
Gewicht: 13,8kg


----------



## Taunide (21. Juni 2013)

sorry, falls Du den Rahmen so fahren "musst" ist er mindestens eine Nummer zu klein für Dich.


----------



## tobone (21. Juni 2013)

Warum, wegen dem Vorbau? Ich fahre zwar kein LV (hab einige getestet) aber davon abgesehen könnte ich keinen längeren als 80 od. 90mm vorstellen.


----------



## DC. (21. Juni 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## DC. (21. Juni 2013)

Wegen dem langen vorbau? Gibt schlimmeres. Wenns ihm taugt, ok.


----------



## Taunide (21. Juni 2013)

Nein nicht wegen der Vorbaulänge, eher wegen des Spacerturms und der sehr langen Sattelstütze.


----------



## delatobi (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist lediglich die Überführungsabstimmung den einen km zu mir nach Hause.

Spacer lies mein Händler drin, ich solle erst mal testen wie es am besten ist, er meint wir können da um einiges noch runter gehen. Und Sattel kommt auch noch ein Tick tiefer!

Sattelstütze ist komplett 10cm lang, finde ich nicht lang. aber ich muss erst mal testen wie es passt, ggf. tausche ich die komponenten kostenlos aus.


----------



## Taunide (21. Juni 2013)

Wollte Dir Dein Rad nicht schlecht machen, sah für mich nur nicht ganz passend aus.
Letztendlich muss es Dir gefallen/passen.


----------



## delatobi (21. Juni 2013)

Taunide schrieb:


> Wollte Dir Dein Rad nicht schlecht machen, sah für mich nur nicht ganz passend aus.
> Letztendlich muss es Dir gefallen/passen.



Nein, Feedback muss nicht nur positiv und toll heißen! Keine Sorge!


----------



## Taunide (21. Juni 2013)

Für die Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2013)

delatobi schrieb:


> Sattelstütze ist komplett 10cm lang, finde ich nicht lang. aber ich muss erst mal testen wie es passt, ggf. tausche ich die komponenten kostenlos aus.



was heißt das?
ausgezogen ist sie deutlich weiter als 10 cm.
wenn die Einstecktiefe nur noch 10 cm hat: das geht nicht! das hält der Rahmen auf Dauer nicht aus, LV schreibt (aus gutem Grund) 14 cm vor, ist am Rahmen auch markiert (Hinterseite Sitzrohr).

Ansonsten: ich kenne Leute mit meiner Körpergröße (190 cm, XL-Fahrer aus Überzeugung), die M (!) fahren... (und das sind richtig gute Radfahrer)


----------



## delatobi (22. Juni 2013)

So, gerade nochmal nachgesehen. Sattelstütze ist mehr oder weniger bei dem Limit das Liteville vorgibt. Mein Händler bestellt mir jetzt die Sattelstütze von Sytance mit 480mm und dann tauschen wir die aus. Würde zwar so funktionieren aber lieber ist ein größerer Teil der Sattelstütze noch im Rahmen als das vorgeschriebene.


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. Juni 2013)

Hat dein Händler schon mal ein Liteville aufgebaut? Oder extra für dich bestellt?


----------



## delatobi (23. Juni 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Hat dein Händler schon mal ein Liteville aufgebaut? Oder extra für dich bestellt?



Hat schon mal eins aufgebaut, aber das natürlich extra für mich bestellt. Wieso?


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. Juni 2013)

Naja wegen der Sattelstütze zum Einen und der Rahmengröße zum Anderen. Es kommt natürlich immer drauf an was du mit dem Bike machen willst. Aufgrund der Reifenwahl vermute ich, dass eine Nummer größer wirklich besser gewesen wäre. So ist es natürlich extrem wendig und super auf'm Trail. Vielleicht wolltest du es ja genauso haben.;-) Ich fahre das 101 auch mit einem "eigentlich" zu großen Rahmen. Da aber die Überstandshöhe bei den 101 bis L gleich ist, fahre ich einfach einen kurzen Vorbau und bin in Verbindung mit 650B von der Laufruhe begeistert. Für die technischen Trails habe ich ja mein 301. Also alles Geschmacksache und jeder muss sich auf seinem Bike wohlfühlen, egal was Andere davon halten. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Jojo100 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Jetzt will ich auch mal:



MK8 L 140mm hinten, 150mm Vorne, Ich: 1,84m groß, 86cm Schrittlänge
Inkl. Ersatzschlauch, Flickzeug, Bordwerkzeug und Luftpumpe 13,8kg.

Gewichtstabelle:




Gruß


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juni 2013)

Taunide schrieb:


> sorry, falls Du den Rahmen so fahren "musst" ist er mindestens eine Nummer zu klein für Dich.



als pauschale Aussage ist das Quatsch !
es gibt nun mal Leute mit langen Beinen und im Verhältniss eher kurzen Armen
es gibt Leute die wollen ein wendiges Bike und ziehen kleine Rahmen vor
bei manchen hat die lange Tagestour auch nicht die oberste Priorität
usw......

das würde z.B. bei ihm auch zutreffen


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. Juni 2013)

"ihm" bin ich. Ich habe 94cm Schrittlänge bei 1,83 m. Und so kann ich nur Beipflichten, dass das pauschal Quatsch ist. Ich fühle mich pudelwohl und die 180er Gabel passt besser als meine 160er zuvor.

Ist ein L - und ich habe von Fingerspitze zu Fingerspitze ausgestreckt 2m Spannweiter. Das ist doch das tolle bei den LV's, dass es nach Länge geht, und nicht nach Rahmenhöhe!


----------



## jaxxxon (25. Juni 2013)

Und zudem schaut die Kiste mit DER Gabel (und den Reifen) ziemlich Hardcore aus! 
Deine Maße sind natürlich schon etwas aussergewöhnlich, habe aber bei 1,88 die selbe Schrittlänge, d. h. ich weiß wovon Du sprichst. Daher bin ich auch bei LV gelandet. Welche Lenkerbreite fährst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (25. Juni 2013)

680 - die trails die ich gern fahre sind schmal (bäume) - daher passt mir das.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (25. Juni 2013)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> "ihm" bin ich. Ich habe 94cm Schrittlänge bei 1,83 m.



Du bist 1,83m groß und hast 2m Spannweite? Müsste deine Spannweite nicht 183 cm betragen? 17 cm mehr? Das is ganz schön krass, oder?


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. Juni 2013)

ich kann nix dafür  weiss ja nicht wie man die spannweite misst, aber ja. wenn ich am bett stehe kann ich mit beiden fingerspitzen die enden der matratze berühren


----------



## An der Alb (25. Juni 2013)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Ich habe 94cm Schrittlänge bei 1,83 m. Und so kann ich nur Beipflichten, dass das pauschal Quatsch ist.
> 
> Ist ein L - und ich habe von Fingerspitze zu Fingerspitze ausgestreckt 2m Spannweiter. Das ist doch das tolle bei den LV's, dass es nach Länge geht, und nicht nach Rahmenhöhe!



Ich bin 1,80 m., habe aber nur eine 81er oder 82er Schrittlänge. Ich bin heute megafroh auch das L genommen zu haben.


----------



## echtorg (25. Juni 2013)

@Jojo100, warum ist dein mk8 so schwer in der ausstattung?

meines hatt 13,4 mit 170mm lyrik coil und schwerer reifen


----------



## Jojo100 (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo Echtorg

Berechtigte Frage.
1. -0,5kg für Ersatzschlauch, Bordwerkzeug und Luftpumpe
2. -0,25kg für absenkbare Stütze
3. -0,x kg für Rahmengröße M (S?) gegenüber meinen L
4. meine Felgen sind mit ca. 1700g nicht die Leichtesten
5. -0,1kg wenn du einen Carbon Lenker hast
6. Die XTR Kurbel wird etwas leichter sein als die Stylo
7. Meine Waage geht richtig ;-)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echtorg (25. Juni 2013)

hallo jojo

ja ust ein carbonlenker

mein lrs hatt 1730 gramm

der minion vorne 850 gramm
und der ardent hinten hatt 830 gramm

rahmen ist ein m


----------



## Normansbike (25. Juni 2013)

Bin mehr als froh ein 301 mk 3 in L genommen zu haben. ( dank an Dogdaysunshine) bin 186 gross und habe eine 90 schrittlänge.
Mit einem 70 Vorbau und 3 Spacer. Was soll ich sagen?! Es ist perfekt, agil schnell, haltbar, .....,


----------



## An der Alb (25. Juni 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Es ist perfekt, agil schnell, haltbar, .....,



... und sieht stark aus, hast du vergessen


----------



## loui-w (25. Juni 2013)

Mk 4, 120/130, ca. 10,8 kg 






Mk 9, 150/140, ca. 13 kg


----------



## zaches (26. Juni 2013)

Da isses, mit neustem Dämpfer Update :-D


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. Juni 2013)

Hm, kann nich sagen warum, aber das is das erste 301 an dem mir die Qia Hebel optisch wirklich gut gefallen


----------



## din_format (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hab auch die Hebel von Qia, aber halt ganz in schlicht ohne Schnickschnack





LG


----------



## zaches (26. Juni 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Hm, kann nich sagen warum, aber das is das erste 301 an dem mir die Qia Hebel optisch wirklich gut gefallen



Danke, ich war optisch von den Hebeln auch erst nicht angetan, aber da mir die Funktion wichtiger war hab ichs gemacht und bereue nichts. Optisch find ichs mittlerweile auch gut - anders als die Originalen, aber auch gut


----------



## EL_Se (26. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn ich kein 301 besitze sondern einfach hier mir mein traumrad anschaue, muss ich jetzt einfach mal sagen das mir das Design der originalhebel um Längen besser gefällt. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## zaches (26. Juni 2013)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein 301 besitze sondern einfach hier mir mein traumrad anschaue, muss ich jetzt einfach mal sagen das mir das Design der originalhebel um Längen besser gefällt.
> 
> mobil gesendet



Ja, über Design kann man bekanntlich streiten - war auch erst skeptisch, aber mittlerweile find ichs gut - das Setup funktioniert auch mal richtig gut und verändert das Ansprech- und Fahrverhalten des Bikes echt enorm. Lohnt sich, auch wenn es optisch sicherlich nicht jedem gefällt, aber so ist es halt immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (26. Juni 2013)

zaches schrieb:


> Ja, über Design kann man bekanntlich streiten - war auch erst skeptisch, aber mittlerweile find ichs gut - das Setup funktioniert auch mal richtig gut und verändert das Ansprech- und Fahrverhalten des Bikes echt enorm. Lohnt sich, auch wenn es optisch sicherlich nicht jedem gefällt, aber so ist es halt immer.



Na, nu stell Dir mal vor, ich würde das auch noch hinbekommen, dass das jedem gefällt.....  

Aber wie Du schon sagst, bisher war jeder, der das Teil dann in Natura in der Hand hatte, mehr als positiv überrascht.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2013)

Ich find es sieht aus, wie ein bestes Stück in Lümmeltüte wenn die erste Aufregung um ist...


----------



## Trailpussy (27. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich find es sieht wie ein bestes Stück in Lümmeltüte wenn die erste Aufregung um ist...



Ich schmeiß mich weg!  Spitzen Vergleich. "Geradlinigere" Geo des Hebels wäre für mein Empfinden auch schöner gewesen.


----------



## Qia (27. Juni 2013)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg!  Spitzen Vergleich. "Geradlinigere" Geo des Hebels wäre für mein Empfinden auch schöner gewesen.



Immer muß der schlaffe Lümmel herhalten.....mensch, was kann denn der dafür???  

Die Gradlinige Form gibts übrigends Serienmäßig bei LV. 

"We are not Copy-Cats!" Es heißt ja auch qia DESIGNED und nicht qia-Einfallslos. 

Übrigends....weg vom Lümmel: Hier mal der Pate des Designs:







Wenn ein abgeregter Lümmel so aussieht, dann ist der aber schon ordentlich "schorf" wie wir Wiener sagen. ;-)


----------



## Markus. (27. Juni 2013)

Ich bin noch immer begeistert Traue mich immer mehr.
neulich eine Treppe 15 Stufen, die einen leichten Kurvenverlauf hatte, runter 

Qia Hebel 
Rock Shox Revelation lord tuned 
Monarch 
650b King/Kong Arch Felge Speer Laufräder

Auf Marathon

Beschleunigt leichtfüßig ist schnell, ist sehr gut kontrollierbar und liegt unglaublich gut


----------



## Qia (27. Juni 2013)

Markus. schrieb:


> Ich bin noch immer begeistert Traue mich immer mehr.
> neulich eine Treppe 15 Stufen, die einen leichten Kurvenverlauf hatte, runter
> 
> Qia Hebel
> ...



Ich finde auch, dass bei Dir die 650B Laufräder eine Menge Sinn machen.
Deine Abstimmung sollte sich auch langsam warmgefahren haben.


----------



## mäxx__ (27. Juni 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich find es sieht aus, wie ein bestes Stück in Lümmeltüte wenn die erste Aufregung um ist...



und der nächste post kommt von der TrailPUSSY


----------



## ChrisXL (28. Juni 2013)

din_format schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Hebel von Qia, aber halt ganz in schlicht ohne Schnickschnack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is ja süß - und einen Socken für die Sattelstütze, damit die im Winter nicht frieren muss ...?


----------



## Qia (28. Juni 2013)

ChrisXL schrieb:


> Is ja süß - und einen Socken für die Sattelstütze, damit die im Winter nicht frieren muss ...?



Die Socken (Lizard Skins) gibts auch für Federbeine und Gabeln....ansich keine schlechte Sache um das ganze vor Schmutz zu schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (28. Juni 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Die Socken (Lizard Skins) gibts auch für Federbeine und Gabeln....ansich keine schlechte Sache um das ganze vor Schmutz zu schützen.



Wenn der Dreck aber erstmal drin ist - Todesursache für jede Beschichtung.

Auf Gabel und Dämpfer haben diese Dinger nix zu suchen!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## din_format (28. Juni 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn der Dreck aber erstmal drin ist - Todesursache für jede Beschichtung.
> 
> Auf Gabel und Dämpfer haben diese Dinger nix zu suchen!
> 
> ...





Also eigentlich hat mich anfangs nur der mickrige Durchmesser der Reverb gestört. Das ganze hat aber noch den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass die Leitung so ganz gut geführt ist. Das Ding ist übrigens aus nem alten Neoprene Anzug gebastelt. Vielleicht hol ich mir mal ne Reverb Stealth in 34,9. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher wo ich das Loch für die Leitung bohren soll ohne Risse zu riskieren.
Dichtungen und Beschichtung hat der Überzieher bis jetzt noch nicht geschadet, liegt aber vielleicht drann, dass so ne Stütze wesentlich weniger "arbeiten" muss wie Gabel oder Dämfer.

Entschuldigung übrigens für das "Winter" Bild

LG


----------



## Gekko (28. Juni 2013)

Wie sind hier eigentlich die Erfahrungen. Sollte man besser eine Reverb in 31,6 und `ne Hülse auf 34,9 oder gleich ne 34,9er Stütze nehmen???


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr ne 31,6er mit Hülse......

a) Die Variante ist leichter
b) Die 31,6er lässt sich mit sicherheit wieder leichter verkaufen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Juni 2013)

Genau wegen dieser Antwort von Rüssel habe ich mir ebenfalls die 31,6 geholt und das funzt mit der Syntace Hülse wunderbar.


----------



## playbike (29. Juni 2013)

din_format schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die Hebel von Qia, aber halt ganz in schlicht ohne Schnickschnack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schade das es die Hebel ohne Schnickschnack nicht mehr gibt Die mit Schlitzen gefallen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2013)

wie gut das ich noch einen Hinterbau mit umlenker vom mk3 bekommen hab.


----------



## Brausa (29. Juni 2013)

Frage zur Gabeloptik: Kann man die Decals einer Lyrik 2013 entfernen?


----------



## pom (30. Juni 2013)

Brausa schrieb:


> Frage zur Gabeloptik: Kann man die Decals einer Lyrik 2013 entfernen?



Nein, die sind unter dem Lack.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rayc (30. Juni 2013)

pom schrieb:


> Nein, die sind unter dem Lack.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 4 Beta



Ui, das ist neu.
Ab Bj. 2013?

ray


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. Juli 2013)

Mittagsrunde


----------



## Normansbike (2. Juli 2013)

und das li.


----------



## Tracer (2. Juli 2013)

301 mk4, 10,2 kg.


----------



## dre (2. Juli 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Mittagsrunde  ...



Mittagsrunde . Gibt es bei euch noch Jobs?


----------



## duke209 (2. Juli 2013)

Tracer schrieb:


> 301 mk4, 10,2 kg.



Geil die alte Schlampe 

..der auch sein MK5 liebt
duke


----------



## Rockcity Roller (3. Juli 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Mittagsrunde . Gibt es bei euch noch Jobs?



Dienstags hab ich frei 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. Juli 2013)

Seh ich das richtig, dass ich hier mein neues 301er vorstellen kann? Bin so happy!!!





Es ist aber noch nciht ganz fertig:
... es kommt noch eine RS Pike DP (schwarz-weiss 160mm)
... eine Reverb Stealth
... ein anderer Vorbau, wahrscheinlich Syncros Magaforce oder F119
... alternativ habich die silbernen Sixpack Icon Flatpedals. Je nach Einsatz...


----------



## bergzwerg69 (3. Juli 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass ich hier mein neues 301er vorstellen kann? Bin so happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön würde mich intresieren was das Gewicht macht mit der Kurbel u kettenblatt?!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. Juli 2013)

Ganz ehrlich... Auf das Gewicht hatte ich gar nicht so geachtet... Dann hätte ich wahrscheinlich eine leichtere LRS/Reifen Kombi gewählt, auch wenn ich sie tubeless fahre. Aber wenn es fertig ist kommt es auf jeden Fall an die Waage, das interessiert mich dann doch zu sehr 
In dem Fall hat mir die XX1 besonders gefallen wegen der Kettenführungseigenschaft, Bodenfreiheit, Einfachheit...


----------



## jaxxxon (4. Juli 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Mittagsrunde



Sehr geiles Rad, das linke! 
Mit abenteuerlicher Leitungsverlegung an der Hinterradbremse...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die roten Bremsleitungen sehr geil...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Juli 2013)

Und wenn du die Leitungsverlegung an der HR-Bremse abenteuerlustig findest, dann schau bei mienem Rad (s.o.) erst gar nicht hin  ...ist aber schon alles in Position gebracht und wird am WE gekürzt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Juli 2013)

äh. abenteuerlich meine ich


----------



## jaxxxon (4. Juli 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Und wenn du die Leitungsverlegung an der HR-Bremse abenteuerlustig findest, dann schau bei mienem Rad (s.o.) erst gar nicht hin  ...ist aber schon alles in Position gebracht und wird am WE gekürzt



Stimmt! Jetzt wo Du's sagst...


----------



## c43306 (4. Juli 2013)

Und wie ist die Performance mit dem RS Monarch Plus und den Qia Hebeln? Was ist anders? Was besser? Ist der Dämpfer von Lord Helmchen angepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (4. Juli 2013)

c43306 schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Performance mit dem RS Monarch Plus und den Qia Hebeln? Was ist anders? Was besser? Ist der Dämpfer von Lord Helmchen angepasst?



Zur letzten Frage: Ja, Immer!

Die ersten Fragen müssen Dir die User beantworten, ich kann leider nur Werbung machen....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Juli 2013)

mein "altes" MK8 in der aktuellen und wohl fast letzten Ausbaustufe 







und die andere Seite




und trotz des Alters ist es noch vor der Fanes.....


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. Juli 2013)

Sieht aus, als ob das Rad Spaß hat


----------



## Beach90 (8. Juli 2013)

...ich war auch in der Nähe der Faneshütte nur ein Stück weiter oben


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Juli 2013)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...ich war auch in der Nähe der Faneshütte nur ein Stück weiter oben


auf dem Weg zur Fanes konnte ich mein 301 gerade noch retten...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Juli 2013)

Oh, wie ich euch beneide....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (9. Juli 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mein "altes" MK8 in der aktuellen und wohl fast letzten Ausbaustufe



Leg ich eins drauf: "mein "altes" MK5 in der aktuellen und wohl fast letzten Ausbaustufe 





(im seltenen sauberen Zustand)


----------



## rayc (9. Juli 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Leg ich eins drauf: "mein "altes" MK5 in der aktuellen und wohl fast letzten Ausbaustufe



pah, das glaubst du doch selbst nicht 

Sind das Echo Pedale (mit Titan-Achse)?
Falls ja, umbedingt aufmachen und abschmieren.
Ab Werk ist da kein Fett drin sondern übertrieben viel Loctite.
Selbst auf der Achse 
An den  Pins fehlt dafür Loctite 

ray


----------



## kippi (9. Juli 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Leg ich eins drauf: "mein "altes" MK5 in der aktuellen und wohl fast letzten Ausbaustufe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Irgendwie noch der schÃ¶nste aller 301 Rahmen ð
Ich werd meinen der trotz des MK10 auch nichthergeben


----------



## kippi (9. Juli 2013)

Ähhmm, sind das Hebel vom MK8???
Sieht nicht nach Qia aus!


----------



## duke209 (10. Juli 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Ähhmm, sind das Hebel vom MK8???
> Sieht nicht nach Qia aus!



Nope, ned Qia....MK10.
Sind NC 17 Sudpin III Pro X-Line...


----------



## thetourist (10. Juli 2013)

Bin da echt gespannt wie da so deine Erfahrungen sind. Spiele auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken mein MK5 aufzurüsten und für jeden Vorschlag zu haben. 



duke209 schrieb:


> Nope, ned Qia....MK10.


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Ähhmm, sind das Hebel vom MK8???
> Sieht nicht nach Qia aus!



Hi! 
Da passen halt nur die 140er und im Endeffekt geben die dort keine vollen 140mm her, das Hinterrad kommt noch gute 2mm näher zum Sitzrohr. Die 130er Originale lassen aber nen fetten Reifen (Fat Albert 2.4) schon schleifen.

Das kommt daher, weil der hintere Schenkel genauso lang ist wie bei den Original 130er Hebeln und das Federbein eine längere Lufkammer hat, so dass einfach 136mm auf 57mm Hub aufgeteilt werden.

Der 200mm/160er Hebel ist vorn so kurz (29mm im rechten Winkel zur Mittelachse des Hebels), dass das Federbein anliegt. Das ist der Grund warum wir keine 200er Hebel fürs MK 1 bis 7 gemacht haben, sondern 216er...da gehts wieder.

Hier mal ein 200er Proto am MK5 ...da kann man schön sehen, wie kurz der vordere Schenkel wird:





Und hier ein Foto von einem 160er MK9 Hebel am MK5...

beim 200er MK10 siehts dann genauso aus, weil der Schenkel vorn so kurz wird.






Eine volle Abhandlung zu den möglichen Überschneidungen mit den erhältlichen Originalhebeln habe ich hier geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=635555

Der einzige Vorteil des MK10 Hebels ist der längere Dämpferhub, der das ganze harmonischer werden lässt. Und die modernere Optik natürlich.

Im Endeffekt macht die vordere Schenkellänge das Feinergebnis des Federweges. Daher liegen unsere 216er Federbeine beim MK 8 &9 schon relativ nahe bei der Kabeldurchführung.

Unsere 200mm Hebel fürs MK8 & 9 lassen fast keinen Platz für die Durchführung des Schaltseiles, der vom MK10 aber schon. Das wirkt sich auf den Federweg aus.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## duke209 (10. Juli 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Das kommt daher, weil der hintere Schenkel genauso lang ist wie bei den Original 130er Hebeln und das Federbein eine längere Lufkammer hat, so dass einfach 136mm auf 57mm Hub aufgeteilt werden.



Bin der Meinung beim aufeinanderlegen gesehn zu haben, dass der hintere Schenkel der MK10er 140er Rockarms 0,5cm länger war als die 130er MK5.  

Für Seil is genug Luft, auch für Dämpfer, auch wenn der vordere Schenkel kürzer sein sollte. Und ja, komplett ohne Luft krieg ich meinen 2.4er knapp ans Sattelrohr, aber das war vorher auch so.


----------



## Qia (10. Juli 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Bin der Meinung beim aufeinanderlegen gesehn zu haben, dass der hintere Schenkel der MK10er 140er Rockarms 0,5cm länger war als die 130er MK5.
> 
> Für Seil is genug Luft, auch für Dämpfer, auch wenn der vordere Schenkel kürzer sein sollte. Und ja, komplett ohne Luft krieg ich meinen 2.4er knapp ans Sattelrohr, aber das war vorher auch so.



Das mit dem Seil bezieht sich auf MK 8 & 9 mit MK10hebeln.

Zur Länge des hinteren Schenkels: Nö, sind sie nicht, siehe Fotos. Miss mal Mitte Oberrohrlager bis Mitte Sitzstrebenlager: 131mm.

Ich hab ja selber das MK10 und die 140er Hebel hier und die Originalhebel vom MK 1 & 5 hab ich auch hier.

Sind Deckungsgleich, beide 131mm.

Ich kann, wenn Bedarf besteht, mal die einzelnen Hebel als Maßmodel im 3D-Programm vom Federweg und Verhalten darstellen. Dann kanns jeder sehen, wo die Unterschiede liegen.

Ist doch auch ganz einfach nachzuvollziehen: 

Der 130mm Hebel ist vorn kürzer als der 115er, das (2,4er) Hinterrad stößt am Sitzrohr an. 

Der MK10 140er Hebel ist hinten gleich lang, aber der vordere Schenkel ist im Verhältnis gesehen im rechten Winkel kürzer, das heißt, er gibt theoretisch mehr Federweg frei, während das Hinterrad dafür aber schon beim 130er keinen Platz hat. 





Hier der MK 4 Hebel:





Effekt beim MK10 Hebel ist eben kein zusätzliches Ausfedern, aber etwas mehr einfedern, bzw am Sitzrohr anstossen. -> schönere Kennlinie mit dem 200er, was ihn so angenehm macht.


Lg
Oliver


----------



## s_works (10. Juli 2013)

Foto ist von heute - leider nur mit'm Handy. Hätte nix anderes da. 






Mk11 in L - lefty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (10. Juli 2013)

s_works schrieb:


> Foto ist von heute - leider nur mit'm Handy. Hätte nix anderes da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255009
> 
> ...



Schiiiiick 
Silversurfer mit Lefty


----------



## Normansbike (10. Juli 2013)

Passt die lefty so rein? Oder auch nur mit Adapterkit? Nur Interesse halber, gibt ja keine 140 lefty oder?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (10. Juli 2013)

s_works schrieb:


> Foto ist von heute - leider nur mit'm Handy. Hätte nix anderes da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255009
> 
> ...



Ach da ist der zweite Rahmen hingegangen. Sehr cool!


----------



## Wobbi (10. Juli 2013)

mein spassgerät in xs:
( btw...suche 120ziger hebel!  )


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. Juli 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Passt die lefty so rein? Oder auch nur mit Adapterkit? Nur Interesse halber, gibt ja keine 140 lefty oder?



Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Glaube das Trigger von C'Dale hat um die 130mm vorne...


----------



## ribisl (10. Juli 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> mein spassgerät in xs:
> ( btw...suche 120ziger hebel!  )



sehr hübsch...


----------



## s_works (10. Juli 2013)

Also es ist eine lefty max Carbon pbr aus 2012 verbaut. Die ist zwischen 120 und 140 travelbar - hat aber in der Realität 145mm gemessen.

Die lefty passt in einen L Rahmen ohne das steuerrohr anfräßen zu müssen wenn man das Carbon steuerrohr von mcfk nimmt und dann den Gabelkonus etwas abdreht.

Ja das war der zweite Rahmen - nur dass der gesamte Aufbau noch ein wenig leichter geworden ist als beim senior. So wie's da steht hatte es 10,2 mit den wiegepedalen knapp unter 10.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Juli 2013)

s_works schrieb:


> Foto ist von heute - leider nur mit'm Handy. Hätte nix anderes da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255009
> 
> ...



Sieht super aus! 

Ist auf jeden Fall noch ein besseres Foto wert


----------



## Qia (11. Juli 2013)

s_works schrieb:


> Foto ist von heute - leider nur mit'm Handy. Hätte nix anderes da.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 255009
> 
> ...



Das schaut echt scharf aus, ich mag die Optik!

Vielleicht kommt ja wirklich bald ne 160er Lefty....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gscholz (11. Juli 2013)

> So wie's da steht hatte es 10,2 mit den wiegepedalen knapp unter 10.

Na da ist dann aber mal eine Teileliste fällig, es sei denn, die Wertangaben sind in "st" (stone).


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Juli 2013)

gscholz schrieb:


> > So wie's da steht hatte es 10,2 mit den wiegepedalen knapp unter 10.
> 
> Na da ist dann aber mal eine Teileliste fällig, es sei denn, die Wertangaben sind in "st" (stone).



Schau einfach in die Teileliste des 301 vom alten Sack bzw. es gab einen dedizierten Thread im Leichtbau-Forum.
Die beiden haben schon mehr als einmal bewiesen das sie wissen wie man leichte Räder baut.

Edit: damit du nicht suchen musst. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10516409&postcount=196


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2013)

Ahead-Deckel aus Carbon, Tune Würger Sattelklemme und den Tune Universal-Flaschenhalter bringen noch paar wenige Gramm.
Ansonsten sicherlich gewichtstechnisch ausgereizt.
Da sind etliche Teile verbaut, die ich mir nicht geleistet hätte.



ray


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. Juli 2013)




----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. Juli 2013)

Fast fertig. Der Spacerturm verschwindet sobald das richtige Setup gefunden ist und sobald geliefert kommt deine RS Pike DP 160 rein 
Mehr Fotos in meinem Album folgen


----------



## Gosch (12. Juli 2013)

Sieht gut aus - könnte von mir sein :-D
Warum willst du die Pike? Was taugt dir an der Lyrik nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. Juli 2013)

Haha, Lyrik war auch mal angedacht. Unter anderem aus preislichen Überlegungen. Im Rahmen der allroundtauglichkeit hab ich mich dann für die absenkbaren 160mm entschieden. In Sachen Optik steht bei mir die pike sowieso ganz vorne. Und in Sachen Technik setze ich auch Hoffnungen in das neue System. Hat also nichts mit der Lyrik zu tun


----------



## pro-wheels (13. Juli 2013)

Mein Mk 10 in größe M ist nun auch fertig....ja vorne 27.5" und hinten 26" 
Gewicht inkl. Pedalen 12,82 kg 

Habe es nun auch mal zum Bike der Woche dazu getan 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1420969


----------



## gotti (13. Juli 2013)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Mein Mk 10 in größe M ist nun auch fertig....ja vorne 27.5" und hinten 26"
> Gewicht inkl. Pedalen 12,82 kg



Sieht richtig gut aus!!!
Welchen Federweg haben die Pike und der Rahmen?


----------



## Gekko (13. Juli 2013)

Einer der schönsten Liteville 301ser hier. Meins wird nächstes Jahr auch auf der Basis aufgebaut!!!


----------



## pro-wheels (13. Juli 2013)

Hi,
danke Jungs finds auch verdammt geil  .
Vorne ist eine Pike Rc Dual Position mit 150mm verbaut und hinten 160mm Hebel.
Morgen gehts auf den Trail, mal sehn was die Gabel kann.....


----------



## thetourist (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus, schön schwarz. Und so neu! 

Wieviel Platz ist da zwischen Gabel und Reifen, so wie bei 26" ?


----------



## Wobbi (13. Juli 2013)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke Jungs finds auch verdammt geil  .
> Vorne ist eine Pike Rc Dual Position mit 150mm verbaut und hinten 160mm Hebel.
> Morgen gehts auf den Trail, mal sehn was die Gabel kann.....



dachte die dual gibt´s nur mit weissem casting?
es gibt für mich noch hoffnung!


----------



## pro-wheels (14. Juli 2013)

Mein kam an wie du siehst , war aber auch Lieferbar zu dem Zeitpunkt


----------



## jazznova (14. Juli 2013)

So endlich fertig aufgebaut und Zeit gehabt bei der Tour ein Bild zu machen 

Jetzt muss nur noch eine neue Gabel her und dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Juli 2013)

Megavalanche 2013 Setup... eher Schwerville als Liteville.
Hat wieder mal super Arbeit geleistet 







Gruß Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaxxxon (15. Juli 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Megavalanche 2013 Setup... eher Schwerville als Liteville.
> Hat wieder mal super Arbeit geleistet
> 
> 
> ...



ZU GEIL, das Radl...!


----------



## RaceFace67 (15. Juli 2013)

gefällt! schaut fett aus - was wiegt's denn dann?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (15. Juli 2013)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gefällt! schaut fett aus - was wiegt's denn dann?



Hier zu Hause normalerweise knapp 14kg, für die Mega dann eher knapp 15 
Den Einsatzbereich kann man ja schön erweitern 

Wundert mich ein wenig, dass ich ausser die beiden 301er von 2 Freunden kein Einziges dort gesehen hab...

Gruß Rainer


----------



## tf-bikes.at (15. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein privates 301, nun mit 2014er PIKE und 2014er Komponenten von SRAM. Ich bin begeistert von der PIKE und auch der Rest der Ausstattung kann auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. 
Ja, ich weiß, die Farbe des Schaltwerks geht gar nicht, aber das ist ein Prototyp und da hab ich mir die Farbe leider nicht aussuchen können 









Und dann noch die neuen X.0 Trigger und die X.9 Trail - beide eine deutliche Verbesserung!


----------



## .t1mo (15. Juli 2013)

Was wurde denn am Trigger geändert?


----------



## RaceFace67 (15. Juli 2013)

welche Ã¼bersetzung hat die e13?â


----------



## frogbite (15. Juli 2013)

Scharfes Bike! Reverb fehlt noch ... sonst hätte ich es genauso gleich genommen.



tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Ich bin begeistert von der PIKE



Hast Du einen Vergleich zur Fox Float? Was kann die PIKE besser? Ich zweifle bei dem Gewicht der PIKE immer noch etwas an der Steifheit ggüber Fox.

Viele Grüße
F.B.


----------



## biker-wug (15. Juli 2013)

AAAAhhhh, die X9Trail, auf die warte ich auch sehnsüchtig!! 
Insgesamt ein sehr hübsches Bike, gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Qia (16. Juli 2013)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hier mal mein privates 301, nun mit 2014er PIKE und 2014er Komponenten von SRAM. Ich bin begeistert von der PIKE und auch der Rest der Ausstattung kann auf ganzer Linie überzeugen.
> Ja, ich weiß, die Farbe des Schaltwerks geht gar nicht, aber das ist ein Prototyp und da hab ich mir die Farbe leider nicht aussuchen können



Das Gunmetal Grey auf poliertem Rahmen ist echt ne scharfe Farbe! 
Auf dem Foto scheints sogar so, als würde das schwarz der Gabel auch diesen Graustich haben, so dass es richtig gut passt.

Lg
oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2013)

Ist das Elox oder Lack?


----------



## cubabluete (16. Juli 2013)

Eloxal, Tf ist Spezialist auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2013)

Gibts die Magic Marry in 27,5" jetzt schon regulär oder nur an handverlesene Personen?
In den gängigen Online-Shops Lieferzeit über 20 Tage - also nicht lieferbar.


----------



## cubabluete (17. Juli 2013)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie schon im August erhältlich sind. Warte auch schon darauf. Bei meinem HD verabschieden sich schön langsam die Seitenstollen.


----------



## Zara Bernard (17. Juli 2013)

Wie schlägt sich die X9 Trail im Vergleich zu einer XT bzw Saint?
Die Scheiben sind ja schonmal von Shimano.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich die X9 Trail im Vergleich zu einer XT bzw Saint?
> Die Scheiben sind ja schonmal von Shimano.



In der Dauerhaltbarkeit hat die X9 meines Kollegen ihre Probleme.
Schon zweimal undichte Kolben innerhalb 7 Monaten.

Er hat als Ersatz eine Saint von mir bekommen und wollte sie nciht mehr hergeben.

- nicht so schwammiger Druckpunkt
- angenehmere Griffe (für Ihn)
- und deutlich mehr bumms


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (17. Juli 2013)

Das ist dann allerdings nicht die Trail Version der X.9 denn die kommt eigentlich erst 2014 oder fährt dein Kollege eine vorab Version? Was dann auch die Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit erklären könnte.


----------



## Tomak (18. Juli 2013)

@RadTotal: Schönes Bike und tolle Gabel. Danke für das Feedback.

....die Strecke kenne ich....war da mit meiner KTM öfters 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Torsten (19. Juli 2013)

Gabeldiskussion in den entsprechenden Thread verschoben. 

Torsten
IBC-Forum-Team


----------



## bergzwerg69 (19. Juli 2013)

habe mein liteville etwas auf und umgerüstet!
und noch ein Foto von meinem heiss geliebten CIELO!


----------



## michi3 (19. Juli 2013)

Mein 650b "Jamaika 301"


----------



## Taunide (19. Juli 2013)

Na wieder da? 
Schönes Radl


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juli 2013)

Geile Sache! Gibt es keine gelben Griffe?
Ist das eine 650b Gabel oder 26" und wieviel federweg?


----------



## An der Alb (19. Juli 2013)

Leck fett, das Ding ist ja geil 



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Gibt es keine gelben Griffe?



Das war allerdings auch mein erster Gedanke.


----------



## michi3 (19. Juli 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Geile Sache! Gibt es keine gelben Griffe?
> Ist das eine 650b Gabel oder 26" und wieviel federweg?



gelbe Griffe passen perfekt dazu, deshalb sind sie grün
Ist eine 650b Pike SoloAir mit 160mm Federweg, absoluter Traum die Gabel und von der Performance eine kleine Revolution bei Federgabeln in der Klasse bis 180mm.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juli 2013)

Und was für ein lrs ist das? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thetourist (20. Juli 2013)

Das müsste doch der neue Systemlaufradsatz von Mavic sein mit Mavic Bereifung oder? 

Crossmax Enduro.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...aesentation-des-neuen-laufrad-reifen-systems/


----------



## ribisl (20. Juli 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Mein 650b "Jamaika 301"



 "ein klassiches helium". saugeil!

Gewicht?
Hinten auch 27,5?
MK12?


----------



## michi3 (20. Juli 2013)

kleine Teileliste:
Rahmen:       Liteville 301 MK11 XL 160mm
Gabel:          RockShox Pike 160mm SoloAir
Laufräder:     Mavic Crossmax Enduro 2014 650b vo/hi 
Schaltung:    Sram XX1 28er Kettenblatt
Bremsen:      XTR Race 203/180
Vorbau:        Syntace Force 1.5 55mm
Lenker:         Syntace Vector 20er Rise 780mm 
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb stealth 150mm
Sattel:         SQ Lab Carbon "Liteville Edition" 14cm 

Gewicht incl. Pedale: 12,1kg

Noch ein paar Eindrücke:
Die Gabel ist der Wahnsinn, extremer Kauftipp.

Wer von 26 Zoll auf 650b umbauen möchte, *unbedingt* die Lenkerbreite bzw. Vorbaulänge anpassen, damit der Aha Effekt eintritt. Wer bei 26 Zoll immer 740er Lenker gefahren ist sollte bei 27,5 unbedingt auf einen Lenker wechseln der 760-780mm breit ist, das gilt auch wenn man nur das Vorderrad wechselt.


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juli 2013)

Geiles Bike. War ja abzusehen, dass du wieder ein 301 brauchst!!!


----------



## walter021 (20. Juli 2013)

tolles bike!

an die optik der riesigen kassette kann ich mich zwar noch nicht gewöhnen, aber funktion bekanntlich > optik

was sind denn das für reifen?


----------



## thetourist (20. Juli 2013)

Crossmax Enduro.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/...eifen-systems/



walter021 schrieb:


> was sind denn das für reifen?


----------



## walter021 (20. Juli 2013)

interessant, schreib mal bitte was zu den reifen wenn ein wenig eingefahren. gripvergleiche zu anderen bekannten reifen würden mich interessieren.
ich nehme an, man kann auch normale reifen aufziehen?


----------



## Normansbike (20. Juli 2013)

endlich mal ein Bike wo die Räder optisch perfekt passen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. Juli 2013)

So, endlich ist auch die Gabel drin. Damit ist es (vorerst) fertig!

Und es fahrt sich sooooo geil!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (21. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön! Bis auf die weiße Gabel...raw und weißes Gaberl ist nicht so meins!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Juli 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Wer von 26 Zoll auf 650b umbauen möchte, *unbedingt* die Lenkerbreite bzw. Vorbaulänge anpassen, damit der Aha Effekt eintritt. Wer bei 26 Zoll immer 740er Lenker gefahren ist sollte bei 27,5 unbedingt auf einen Lenker wechseln der 760-780mm breit ist, das gilt auch wenn man nur das Vorderrad wechselt.



Hey. Mich würde mal der Zusammenhang interessieren. Hatte zuletzt auf dem AM 740/80mm Kombi. Jetzt den Syntace Vector 760 und megaforce 2 60mm. Hatte gestern an engen Stellen schon ein komisches Gefühl und überlege ob ich ihn noch ein bisschen kürze, oder eben nicht.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Juli 2013)

Ach so: hatte bisher 26", jetzt beim LV den xl Rahmen mit 27,5" vorne


----------



## da_killerk (21. Juli 2013)

So nun ist es ganz fertig, mit W30 und 2.6er Ardent Tubeless und SQ Lab Sattel komplettiert.









gruß da_killerk


----------



## michi3 (21. Juli 2013)

sehr schönes 301
Mir wärs zu feminin(babyblau mit weiß ist für mädels eine schöne kombination), ist aber sicher Geschmackssache.


----------



## michi3 (21. Juli 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hey. Mich würde mal der Zusammenhang interessieren. Hatte zuletzt auf dem AM 740/80mm Kombi. Jetzt den Syntace Vector 760 und megaforce 2 60mm. Hatte gestern an engen Stellen schon ein komisches Gefühl und überlege ob ich ihn noch ein bisschen kürze, oder eben nicht.



wenn du ihn auf 740 kürzt würde ich einen 30-40mm Vorbau montieren, oder noch besser 40mm Vorbau und den Lenker auf 760 lassen.
Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau und einen etwas breiteren Lenker holst du dir die Agilität die dir die größeren Laufräder nehmen wieder zurück. Somit hast du die Vorteile des größeren Laufrads wie das bessere Überrollverhalten von Kanten und Wurzeln ohne die (für mich) Nachteile des trägeren Lenkverhaltens kombiniert, das beste aus zwei Laufradgrößen rausgeholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (21. Juli 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> wenn du ihn auf 740 kürzt würde ich einen 30-40mm Vorbau montieren, oder noch besser 40mm Vorbau und den Lenker auf 760 lassen.
> Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau und einen etwas breiteren Lenker holst du dir die Agilität die dir die größeren Laufräder nehmen wieder zurück. Somit hast du die Vorteile des größeren Laufrads wie das bessere Überrollverhalten von Kanten und Wurzeln ohne die (für mich) Nachteile des trägeren Lenkverhaltens kombiniert, das beste aus zwei Laufradgrößen rausgeholt.



als ich von 140mm auf 160mm FW unbaute mit nem 711er lenker fuhr sich das auch sehr komisch. jetzt mit 780mm und 180mm FW passts wieder

harald philip hat da mal ne grafik gepostet und diese thematik erklärt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, das sind interessante Einsichten. Dachte wenn der Lenker kürzer wird, würde der Vorbau länger werden. Also weniger als 60mm wollte ich im Moment nicht fahren. Fahre auch mal längere Strecken und will da nicht ZU eng sitzen. Aber die Breite lass ich dann vielleicht doch zuerst mal so. Dann heißt es eben weiterhin aufpassen, wenn die Bäume links und rechts eng stehen ;P Obwohl da ein cm mehr oder weniger auf jeder Seite wahrscheinliche eh nicht so viel ausmacht...


----------



## supasini (21. Juli 2013)

wobei längere Gabel => größere Einbauhöhe => längeres Oberrohr => kürzerer Vorbau für gleiche Sitzposition

(ich gebe zu, dass sich das mit dem kürzeren OR komisch anhört, aber das wird nun mal waagerecht gemessen und da der Sitzwinkel steiler ist als der Lenkwinkel wird beim nach hinten Kippen das Rad gemessen sowie gefühlt länger)


----------



## Dr.Struggle (21. Juli 2013)

da_killerk schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## 101 (21. Juli 2013)

cooles blau. gefällt!


----------



## GodfredKah (21. Juli 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Dann heißt es eben weiterhin aufpassen, wenn die Bäume links und rechts eng stehen ;P Obwohl da ein cm mehr oder weniger auf jeder Seite wahrscheinliche eh nicht so viel ausmacht...



Ich hab seit einigen Wochen nen 740er, da machen die äußersten 10mm schon was aus, wenn der Lenker an einem Geländer in gleicher Höhe ganz knapp hängen bleibt....

Godfred


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Juli 2013)

Heute: 301 Testride mit Einem unserer Leihbikes. Kumpel ist überzeugt 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Juli 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> wenn du ihn auf 740 kürzt würde ich einen 30-40mm Vorbau montieren, oder noch besser 40mm Vorbau und den Lenker auf 760 lassen.
> Mit einem kürzeren Vorbau und einen etwas breiteren Lenker holst du dir die Agilität die dir die größeren Laufräder nehmen wieder zurück. Somit hast du die Vorteile des größeren Laufrads wie das bessere Überrollverhalten von Kanten und Wurzeln ohne die (für mich) Nachteile des trägeren Lenkverhaltens kombiniert, das beste aus zwei Laufradgrößen rausgeholt.


Mist, ich hab ja jetzt schon breit & kurz (740/50mm, 785/45mm, 785/50mm) auf meinen Bikes. Dann muss ich wohl doch bei 26" bleiben oder auf einen 850mm Lenker warten...


----------



## RadTotal (21. Juli 2013)

Das blau gefällt mir auch! 

Und irgendwann regelt der Lenker die 2-Meter-Regel.


----------



## da_killerk (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo zum Thema Lenkerbreite: Ein Geländer oder enger Baum kommt auf der Tour nur 1-2 mal vor. 

Lenken, Bremsen und Vorderrad anheben jedoch permanent. Von daher entscheide ich mich immer für einen breiten Lenker. Fahre an allen Rädern 780mm und flach mit 8°. Früher 800 aber seit einer Schulterverletzung ist 780 physisch besser für mich.

Gruß da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (21. Juli 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Mein 650b "Jamaika 301"



kommt sehr geil  
Jamaika-Editon triffts mal perfekt


----------



## 6foot6 (21. Juli 2013)

Endlich habe ich meins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - mit Talas 2014 weil LV die 2013er nicht zusammen mit den Laufrädern geliefert hat und sie dann ausverkauft war.
Somit musste ich auf die 2014er warten, was sich m.E. sehr gelohnt hat,  das Thema Ansprechverhalten und Losbrechmoment scheint mit der 2014er  gelöst zu sein.
Ob das Spacertürmchen so bleibt, weiss ich noch nicht, muss mich erst  einfahren, glaube aber, dass der Lenker einen Spacer weiter nach unten  kommt - soll ja immerhin ein Tourenbomber sein...














Gewicht: Leider keine 13 vor dem Komma, es sind 14,7 kg geworden.

Ausstattung:


 Antrieb und Bremsen Shimano XT (Trail-Schaltwerk, 180er Kurbeln)
Shimano Saint Pedale - alternativ XT Trail
 Syntace W35MX mit Schwalbe Hans Dampf
 Syntace Megaforce2 80mm
 Syntace Vector 800mm
 Syntace Rockguard
 RockShox Reverb 150
 Jagwire Züge und Schützer
Grüße an alle - bin glücklich...


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Juli 2013)

wowoweewah, wie groß bist du? 

Fox gibt übrigens an, max 3 cm Spacerturm. Sieht mir irgendwie nach mehr aus oder? Falls nicht, ignorier das hier einfach ^^


----------



## 6foot6 (21. Juli 2013)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> wowoweewah, wie groß bist du?
> 
> Fox gibt übrigens an, max 3 cm Spacerturm. Sieht mir irgendwie nach mehr aus oder? Falls nicht, ignorier das hier einfach ^^



2,02m mit 96er Schrittlänge... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Passt mir sehr gut das Teil, früher habe ich hoch über den 26er Rädern gesessen, jetzt bin ich im bike integriert.
Wenn ich drauf sitze, sieht es aus, wie ein 26er... 

Das mit dem Spacertürmchen wurde mir bereits von anderer Seite gepostet, schade, aber werde mich wohl dran halten (müssen).


----------



## Kevin0679 (21. Juli 2013)

Da gibt es ja auch nen Vorbau von Syntace für. Der baut dann höher und du brauchst nicht so einen Turm.


----------



## Kevin0679 (21. Juli 2013)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=29


----------



## 6foot6 (21. Juli 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=29



Thanks, mal sehen, ob ich auf VRO umsteige... 

Edit: 
So wie auf dem Bild ist der Lenker mit 5cm Spacern auf Sattelhöhe, 2cm unter Sattel sollte auch passen. Wie geschrieben sollte es ja ein Tourenbomber sein, da muss man bergauf auch mal ordentlich ziehen können. Mal testen...


----------



## Prongle (22. Juli 2013)

6foot6 schrieb:


> Grüße an alle - bin glücklich...



Schick, könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## 101 (22. Juli 2013)

sieht so aus als wäre der rahmen immer noch klein für dich...... 
es sieht nicht wie MTB aus...... 
sonst schicker rahmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2013)

Sieht doch absolut proportional aus. Wenn kurz schaut, könnte man denken es ist ein 26"...
Schickes Rad.


----------



## darkJST (23. Juli 2013)

Ich würd dann glaub eher einen Lenker mit rise nehmen als den VRO, aber wie so vieles ist das Geschmackssache...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Juli 2013)

Mein erster Gedanke war: wieso vorne nicht 650b. Dann hab ich erst genauer hingeschaut und gesehen, dass es ja grosse Räder sind. Wenn die Proportionen stimmt, ist es doch super!


----------



## jazznova (23. Juli 2013)

darkJST schrieb:


> Ich würd dann glaub eher einen Lenker mit rise nehmen als den VRO, aber wie so vieles ist das Geschmackssache...




Genau so würde ich das auch machen ... 20mm Rise und schon können Spacer raus


----------



## An der Alb (23. Juli 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Und das zieht sich jetzt wahrscheinlich wieder über die nächsten drei Seiten vom Thread und man braucht hier vor dem Wochenende gar nicht erst wieder rein gucken, weil bis dahin eh kein Bike Bild sondern nur geblubber kommt.



Falsch 







Warte noch auf neue Laufräder. Hoffentlich kommen die noch vor meinem Urlaub. Weiterer andgedachter Änderungsgedanke waren Flats, aber die Clickies bleiben doch dran. Ja ich weiß, schwarze Kurbel wäre noch sinnvoll.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön und ja schwarze Kurbel wäre definitiv besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juli 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schön und ja schwarze Kurbel wäre definitiv besser.



Na ja, sagen wir mal passender zur Rahmenfarbe, aber sicher nicht automatisch "defeninitiv besser".


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Juli 2013)

und in artgerechter Benutzung


----------



## Rocky10 (24. Juli 2013)

Ein Paar Updates, Sattelstütze neu, neuer Hans Dampf SG, schon wieder neue Bremsbeläge
Die Kiste macht einfach nur Spass, egal was kommt..........
Wie die Fotos gross werden? Habe ich leider schon wieder nicht geschafft...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. Juli 2013)

Bitteschön! Unten rechts sind die Bildgrößen im Album...
Gefällt mir gut das Bike,schön dezent,kein Papageienlook


----------



## Rocky10 (24. Juli 2013)

@DR. Struggle
oaaah, schön,....Merci,....unten rechts? Sorry..verstehe nur Bahnhof


----------



## Matschgo (24. Juli 2013)

joa, das würd ich so nehmen... die Farbe is legga


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2013)

das Grau passt einfach so gut zum Rahmen 
die neue pike rein, evtl schwarze Pedale, das 301 schwarz lackieren > dann is es perfekt  

Gruß icube


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. Juli 2013)

@Rocky10
Klick einfach auf deine Fotos im Album und dann scrollst du nach unten,da kommt Bildgrößen,da kannst draufklicken und URL kopieren

Aha der neueste Hype ist jetzt scheinbar die Pike  Damit fährt man dann sicher gleich ein Level höher,muß ich haben!


----------



## Mountain77 (24. Juli 2013)

Aktueller Aufbau mit neuer 2012 Thor, am WE wird im Harz getestet


----------



## Zara Bernard (24. Juli 2013)

icube schrieb:


> das Grau passt einfach so gut zum Rahmen
> die neue pike rein, evtl schwarze Pedale, das 301 schwarz lackieren > dann is es perfekt



Alles schwarz, super.  



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @_Rocky10_
> Aha der neueste Hype ist jetzt scheinbar die Pike  Damit fährt man dann sicher gleich ein Level höher,muß ich haben!



Zwei Level!  

Fahr mal eine. Sehr gute Gabel, besser als die Lyrik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (24. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Fahr mal eine. Sehr gute Gabel, besser als die Lyrik.



besser als lyrik air, oder kommt die nun sogar an die lyrik coil ran?


----------



## Zara Bernard (24. Juli 2013)

walter021 schrieb:


> besser als lyrik air, oder kommt die nun sogar an die lyrik coil ran?



Also ich bin meine Lyrik mit Solo Air und U-Turn gefahren.

Die Pike spricht wesentlich sensibler an, trotz Öl in Lyrik bla bla...

Steifigkeit vergleichbar. Vielleicht kleiner Vorteil bei der Lyrik.

Die Dämpfung is wesentlich besser als die Mico DH. 

Fährt hoch im Federweg und rauscht nicht durch. Weich und effizient. 

Auch bei längeren Abfahrten gibts keine Veränderung der Performance.

Jeder Klick zeigt Wirkung.

Wahnsinns Bodenhaftung. Geilste Plüsch Dämpfung.

Beste Gabel bisher für mich.

Jetzt muß ich mir keine Marzocchi mehr kaufen.

(Der reinste Superlativ, der Bericht.   )


----------



## Dr.BONES (24. Juli 2013)

Mein "aktueller" Stolperer - Aufbau
Leider gerade keine bessere Kamera zur Hand...


----------



## icube (25. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Alles schwarz, super.



tut mir Leid wenn mein Vorschlag deinem prädestinierten Geschmack nicht gerecht wird..


----------



## Rocky10 (25. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard;10801457]Also ich bin meine Lyrik mit Solo Air und U-Turn gefahren.

Meine grosse schwarze ist eine Lyrik Coil DH, zwar recht schwer.....aber auch schwer zu schlagen......Pike...tönt sehr intressant, mal sehen wie sich das über die Zeit entwickelt. Mein Grundsatz:
Nicht Testfahrer spielen....abwarten wie sich die neuen Teile nach einem Jahr so schlagen....dann zugreifen
 @Zara Bernhard
Stahlfeder und Luftfeder sollte man aus Prinzip nicht miteinander vergleichen, die Luftdinger werden nie so ansprechen wie eine Coil, das ist alleine wegen der Dichtungen (Losbrechmoment) nie dasselbe.


----------



## beat (26. Juli 2013)

Ach so, und keine Sorge: Negative Kommentare werden nicht gelesen!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. Juli 2013)

Absolut Top 
So könnt ich mir ein 301 auch vorstellen.Was wiegt das Bike?


----------



## coastalwolf (26. Juli 2013)

Warum so pessimistisch 

 toller Aufbau.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Juli 2013)

Er kam ....zeigte...und siegte.....oder kam ich gerade...egal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschgo (26. Juli 2013)

Viel zu Schade zum fahren! Top!


----------



## Normansbike (26. Juli 2013)




----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juli 2013)

Welche Größe ist das denn?


----------



## Gosch (26. Juli 2013)

eine M


----------



## biker-wug (26. Juli 2013)

Sehr geil, vor allem der polierte Umlenkhebel zusammen mit dem Rot gefällt mir gut!


----------



## .t1mo (26. Juli 2013)

Sehr sehr geil aber warum 3 fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (26. Juli 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


>



Dem würde ich mich anschließen!


----------



## walter021 (26. Juli 2013)

die schwarz/weiße pike kommt bei gewissen rädern echt gut

ich fänds interessant wenn der umlenkhebel auch weiß gemacht hättest um mit griffen und pike zu harmonieren

ich nehme an lackiert?


----------



## Duke_do (26. Juli 2013)

So, nach viel Vorbereitung für das Eloxieren ist es nun erst mal fertig:

Rahmen zerlegen, Lager raus (Lagerschalen vom Lenkkopflager mussten durch Syntace entfernt werden, die Dinger sitzen bombenfest. Danke noch mal an dieser Stelle für die schnelle Hilfe)





Dann wieder zusammen bauen, auch hier kleine Herrausforderungen (Nadellager im Oberrohr und Lenkkopflagerschalen wurden von Syntace eingepresst. Dabei wurden auch gleich Kettenschutz und LV Logo angebracht (dafür extra Danke))





Dann wurde mein gutes MK 8 geschlachtet (keine Angst, das wird mit den Teilen meines 11 Jahren alten Scott Strike und 120mm Wippen weiter ein treuer Begleiter bleiben) und alles an den Rahmen gebaut.









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1431660



Am gleichen Tag dann die Probefahrt. Im Vergleich zum MK8 schon kompakter / kürzer. Man sitzt etwas steiler, daher tritt man nicht so von hinten (ist aber nur marginal). Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, man ist berab etwas schneller und sicherer (auf jeden Fall hatte ich das Gefühl das der X-King schneller an seine Grenzen kommt) Das Tretlager scheint tiefer zu sein, bin mehrfach beim Treten in Wurzelstücken aufgesetzt, was mir mit dem MK8 an der Stelle noch nie passiert ist. Hinterbau ist etwas plüscher/softer, könnte man mit etwas weniger SAG fahren als den MK8 Fox. Federweg wird gut genutzt.

Upgrade ist keine Revolution, aber eine gute Evolution. Mir macht das MK11 auf jeden Fall schon mal Spaß.

Gewicht ist laut nicht geeichter Fischwage 13,38 Kg 

ich bin zufrieden


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Juli 2013)

du bist der erste der nicht schreibt das umstieg von MK8 auf MK11 welten, und unfassbar besser, und viel viel supertoller, und wie konnte ich nur MK8 fahren, und und und schreibt.

also der umstieg eher nüchtern zu sehen. verbesserung ja, aber nicht so dramatisch wie alle fanboys hier immer rumheulen?


----------



## Duke_do (26. Juli 2013)

War ja erst mal nur eine 2 Stunden Testfahrt auf einem meiner Hometrails. Mein MK8 hatte ja schon einen Fox drin und ich war mit dem MK8 sehr zufrieden. Die Sektor DPC RCT3 passte sehr gut ins MK8 mit Fox RP23. Zudem ist ja alles gleich geblieben, bis auf den Rahmen und eine 150mm Reverb statt der 125er. Wenn bei anderen mehr neue Teile dazukomen (Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau etc) mag der Sprung auch größer sein.
Wenn man erlich ist, was sollen so ein paar Milimeter und ein paar 1/10° hier und da schon ändern. Ist alles in eine gute Richtung gegangen. Mag auch sein, dass der Sprung bei 160mm Federweg größer ist, damit hat mir das MK8 nie so gut gefallen, es wurde stelzig.
Ich habe für mehr Federweg das 601, daher ist das 301 bei 150/140mm geblieben.
Das MK11 ist besser, aber es ist die Summer von Kleinigkeiten und kein Quantensprung.


----------



## beat (26. Juli 2013)

@Dr.Struggle: Wiegen haben wir doch tatsächlich noch vergessen. Wird aber wahrscheinlich demnächst nachgeholt und nachgereicht!
 @HellDriverChris: Nur wegen der üblichen Unarten hier im Forum. Danke aber für dein Lob!
 @jammerlappen: Ist Größe S.
 @.t1mo: Einfach weil die Eigentümerin darauf bestanden hat.
 @walter021: Die Umlenkhebel wurden in der Tat nach dem Polieren auch noch lackiert.


----------



## biker-wug (26. Juli 2013)

@Duke Do, schönes Bike, schöne Farbe, gefällt mir. Mal was anderes. 

Auch der Bericht über den Unterschied zum MK8 finde ich interessant.


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (26. Juli 2013)

@_Duke_ Do, auch von mir: schönes Bike und mal eins mit Farbe!

Die Felgen sehen aus wie die Velocity P35 sind die LR selbstbau?


----------



## .t1mo (26. Juli 2013)

beat schrieb:


> @_.t1mo_: Einfach weil die Eigentümerin darauf bestanden hat.



War einfach ein ungewöhnlicher Anblick. Gerade an einem Rad in der Federwegsklasse 

Super Aufbau!


----------



## Matschgo (26. Juli 2013)

Hand aufs Herz, wem von den 2-fach-vorne Fahrern fehlt nicht mindestens einmal bei jeder Tour das dritte Blatt vorne wenigstens ein bisschen  Ich seh regelmäßig meine Kumpels auf der Ebene davonziehn mit ihren scheiss 3 Blättern vorne^^ Vor ein paar Jahren hatten alle noch 3 vorne und keiner hat sich drüber gewundert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (26. Juli 2013)

Was fährst du denn vorn für ein "großes" Blatt?


----------



## michi3 (26. Juli 2013)

Mir reicht einfach mit einem 28er Blatt und wer mir in der *Ebene* davonfährt ist mir sch...egal.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Juli 2013)

Matschgo schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz, wem von den 2-fach-vorne Fahrern fehlt nicht mindestens einmal bei jeder Tour das dritte Blatt vorne wenigstens ein bisschen



ähm, nö ! 
das Dritte fehlt mir nicht 
am 301 vergesse ich sogar regelmäßig aufs noch vorhandene Dritte zu schalten 



Matschgo schrieb:


> Ich seh regelmäßig meine Kumpels auf der Ebene davonziehn mit ihren scheiss 3 Blättern vorne^^


dann lass sie in der Ebene doch mit ihren schaiss Rennrädern davonfahren  ! 
Aber ich kann das dank 22/36 bzw 20/36 eigentlich nicht bestätigen. Und wenn da einer mit >30 km/h davon ziehen will, soll er doch. Der kann sich an der Eisdiele schon mal anstellen....


----------



## harrypeter18 (26. Juli 2013)

beat schrieb:


> Ach so, und keine Sorge: Negative Kommentare werden nicht gelesen!



schönstes 301 was jemals im forum gezeigt wurde !!! vorallem die gabel funzt richtig !


----------



## Normansbike (26. Juli 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> So, nach viel Vorbereitung für das Eloxieren ist es nun erst mal fertig:
> 
> Rahmen zerlegen, Lager raus (Lagerschalen vom Lenkkopflager mussten durch Syntace entfernt werden, die Dinger sitzen bombenfest. Danke noch mal an dieser Stelle für die schnelle Hilfe)
> 
> ...



Was ist los? So viel bunte geile 301! Ich steh auf solche Farben, echt Super geworden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Juli 2013)

beat schrieb:


>


ich muss auch sagen das ist von den bunten bisher das Geilste !
erst poliert und dann Elox ?
dafür würde ich mein schwarzes Mk8 doch tatsächlich in Rente schicken
zum Glück (für meinen Geldbeutel) hat das hier die falsche Rahmengröße 
dann warte ich weiter auf das Mk13....

LV sollte wirklich mal überlegen bunte Elox Rahmen serienmäßig zu verkaufen. Schwarz und RAW werden langsam echt langweilig...


----------



## Duke_do (26. Juli 2013)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> @_Duke_ Do, auch von mir: schönes Bike und mal eins mit Farbe!
> 
> Die Felgen sehen aus wie die Velocity P35 sind die LR selbstbau?



Ja, habe die Laufräder mit den Velocity selbst aufgebaut. Würde ich aber so nicht noch mal machen. Am Hinterrad hatte ich nach 2-3000km ca 6 Dellen, eine ging bis an den Felgekasten, habe sie dann getauscht.
Die Dellen habe ich bei der Fahrt weder gehört noch gespürt. Bei den breiten Felgen merkt man auch nicht, wenn man zu wenig Luft hat, die fahren sich sehr stabil. Wenn man richtig Grip hat sollte man mal wieder kontrollieren. Durchschläge bekommt man leider trotzdem.
Man kommt aber an die Felge eh so gut wie nicht mehr drann. Die P35 ist ehr was für CC und Tour. Wieg auch 550 Gramm, eine Spank Spike 35 wiegt zwischen 560 und 620 Gramm und hält deutlich mehr aus. Hätte auch die Spank eingebaut, aber Speichen passen nicht und bei CX-Ray ist dann doch die Suche etwas ausfürlicher geworden.

@all: danke für die netten Worte


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. Juli 2013)

Die polierte Schwinge vom roten 301 sieht genial aus. Ich überlege meine weiß pulvern zu lassen. War Idee vom Händler und würde bei meinem Aufbau optisch für passen.


----------



## GodfredKah (26. Juli 2013)

@beat
Kein Grund, pessimistisch zu sein bzgl. negativer Kommentare, auch wenn irgendjemand vielleicht was auffällt und kommentiert.
Das ist ein sehr schönes rotes bike - gefällt mir ausgezeichnet - ich denke, das ist die beste Farbe bisher! Die Umlenkhebel sind der Gipfel -Liebe zum Detail halt
Godfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (27. Juli 2013)

beat schrieb:


> Hi, ich find die Hebel passen gut zu der polierten Bremse. Nur der Dämpfer will nicht so in die Gesamtoptik passen.
> 
> Aber sonst Tadellos das 301.


----------



## supasini (27. Juli 2013)

zwei absolute Traumbikes 

was mir aber ketzerisch dazu einfiel:
gestern hab ich mir mein Mk8 beim Fahren und Warten auf die Mitfahrer noch mal angesehen: so ein Rad leidet doch ganz schöne im Laufe der Zeit. Da wäre mir so ein Traumaufbau zum Fahren fast zu scahde. Da ärgert man isch doch über jede Macke mind. doppelt, oder?


----------



## GodfredKah (27. Juli 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Da wäre mir so ein Traumaufbau zum Fahren fast zu scahde. Da ärgert man isch doch über jede Macke mind. doppelt, oder?



Da braucht man dann halt zwei, eins zum Fahren und eins fürs Wohnzimmer?
Godfred


----------



## beat (27. Juli 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Da braucht man dann halt zwei, eins zum Fahren und eins fürs Wohnzimmer?
> Godfred


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juli 2013)

jeder Macken erzählt doch eine Geschichte
jungfräulich darf es vor der ersten Ausfahrt sein, danach darf es Patina bekommen


----------



## Matschgo (27. Juli 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Was fährst du denn vorn für ein "großes" Blatt?



36

Kann sein dass manchen ihrer Ansicht nach das reicht... oder auch ein 28er alleine vorne... kommt wohl auch drauf an wo man sich rumtreibt... ich fahr halt auch gern waagrecht schnell und nehm bergab gern mal etwas mehr Schwung mit für die nächste Steigung (in den Alpen ists ja nicht flach hier  ) und wünsch mir halt öfters mal 42 oder 44 Zähnchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YOCANEBETOS (27. Juli 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ja, habe die Laufräder mit den Velocity selbst aufgebaut. Würde ich aber so nicht noch mal machen. Am Hinterrad hatte ich nach 2-3000km ca 6 Dellen, eine ging bis an den Felgekasten, habe sie dann getauscht.
> Die Dellen habe ich bei der Fahrt weder gehört noch gespürt. Bei den breiten Felgen merkt man auch nicht, wenn man zu wenig Luft hat, die fahren sich sehr stabil. Wenn man richtig Grip hat sollte man mal wieder kontrollieren. Durchschläge bekommt man leider trotzdem.
> Man kommt aber an die Felge eh so gut wie nicht mehr drann. Die P35 ist ehr was für CC und Tour. Wieg auch 550 Gramm, eine Spank Spike 35 wiegt zwischen 560 und 620 Gramm und hält deutlich mehr aus. Hätte auch die Spank eingebaut, aber Speichen passen nicht und bei CX-Ray ist dann doch die Suche etwas ausfürlicher geworden.
> 
> @all: danke für die netten Worte


 
Habe auch die P35 und habe erst seit letztem Wochenende Dellen, vom Gardasee mitgebracht. Die Muddy Mary hinten mit 1,2 bar hatte super Gripp aber leider auch ein paar Schläge durchgelassen. Allerdings nichts was glaube ich zum Tauschen zwingt. P.S. die Kollegen mit ihren Syntace W40 und W35 hatten das gleiche Problem!!!
Denke das mit dem Luftdruck ist ne Gratwanderung, bin danach mit 1,5 bar gefahren und ab da keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Brausa (27. Juli 2013)

Beim blauen wurden die Lagersitze eloxiert? Hast du die Lager so ueberhaupt noch reingebracht?


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. Juli 2013)

1.2 bar im Hinterreifen am Gardasee.  ???

Is doch genauso eigenartig wie 3,5 bar im Hintereifen, weils so gut rollt?  

Wie wärs mit der goldenen Mitte?

Das schont auch das Bankkonto.


----------



## paradox (28. Juli 2013)

Das Rote und das Blaue sind ja echt schick! Aber das Blaue hat eine bessere Gabel verdient!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Duke_do (28. Juli 2013)

@Brausa: bis auf das Oberrohrnadellager und die Umlenkhebellager gingen die normal rein. Ob L&S da nacharbeiten musste kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die einen sagen beim Eloxieren wird der Lagersitz kleiner, die anderen sagen er wird größer und dann gibt es welche, die sagen wenn der Eloxierer seine Prozese im Griff hat, bleibt alles gleich 

   @paradox  ich habe viele Gabeln getestet (Lyrik U-Turn MC DH, 160 Talas, Revelation DpA, in anderen Rädern eine Boxxer R2C2) und die DPC Sektor mit RCT3 ist ein Traum. Sie hat einen Alu Taperd Schaft und ist von der Dämpfung, von der Federung und auch von der Einbauhöhe super. Wenn ich mal eine 150 Pike testen kann und die trotz Luftfederung besser sein sollte, könnte ich eventuell schwach werden (aber bis jetzt bin ich von Luftfederung über 120mm Federweg immer enttäuscht worden. Die Sektor ist extrem unterschätzt, wüßte nicht welche Gabel da ansonsten so viel besser funktionieren könnte.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Duke_do (28. Juli 2013)

Zu dem Thema "zu schade zum fahren"

Ich schraube fast alles an meinen Rädern selbst. Habe auch mein MK8 nach 2 1/2 Jahren und 8000km gerade zerlegt. Man sieht schon die Spuren der Nutzung, aber dafür sind die doch da. Wenn ich sehe was Moppes und Autos tunen so kostet und wie schnell da der Wert weg ist, ist Biken spotbillig (übertrieben  )
Wie es so schon gesagt wurde, je Macke ist mit Erinnerungen verbunden. Ich möchte keine davon missen.  Alle meine Bikes werden ohne Rücksicht ihrem Einsatzzweck zugeführt und bereiten mir viel Freude. Neben dem Fahren ist das Optimieren auch mit viel Freude versehen, ein LV ist eigentlich nie fertig, es ist immer in Bewegung.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (28. Juli 2013)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> 1.2 bar im Hinterreifen am Gardasee.  ???
> 
> Is doch genauso eigenartig wie 3,5 bar im Hintereifen, weils so gut rollt?
> 
> ...



Ja, da hast du recht, das war was wenig. Habe die Dellen zuerst auch gar nicht bemerkt. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich am Vorderrad (29er HansDampf) mit knapp unter 1 bar keine Durchschläge gehabt. Der Gripp ist mit so wenig Druck enorm gut! Die Dellen am HR sind zum Glück nur ganz gering und mit 1,6 Bar sind auch keine mehr hinzugekommen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (31. Juli 2013)

beat schrieb:


> Ach so, und keine Sorge: Negative Kommentare werden nicht gelesen!


 
Ui, das nenn ich mal chique!
So ein Rad verdient einen Full-Quote-Post. Feines Teil. Sauber aufgebaut. Würde ich mich kaum trauen zu fahren.  Stark!


----------



## mynoxin (1. August 2013)

beat schrieb:


> Ach so, und keine Sorge: Negative Kommentare werden nicht gelesen!



Derbe.


----------



## Jobo21 (1. August 2013)

Jesses,
Da wart ich lieber mit meinen 301-Bildern. Da kann ich nur verlieren bei dem letzten 

Gruss Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (1. August 2013)

beat schrieb:


>



... fährst du damit auch oder putzst du es nur?


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2013)

Das kann durch Fahren ja nicht besser werden  und verlebte 301 können wir uns ja eh jeden Tag zu Hause live angucken!


----------



## swoosh999 (2. August 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... fährst du damit auch oder putzst du es nur?



also ich mach mich vorher auch hübsch bevor ich zum fotographen gehe  von daher, top radl


----------



## Jobo21 (2. August 2013)

Na dann meins,

Mit Monarch-Dämpfer und qia- Hebel.
Fährt sich bis jetzt (2 kleine trailrunden) absolut souverän, kein gekicke usw. 
Grosser Test kommt dann in 4 Wochen im Vinschgau

Farbabstimmung folgt


----------



## jestersrace (3. August 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... fährst du damit auch oder putzst du es nur?




saugeil!

hier mein generalüberholtes, aktualisiertes MK8  
ganz fertig ists noch nicht, rahmenschützer und logo fehlen noch...


----------



## duke209 (3. August 2013)




----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. August 2013)

Schick! Viel Spaß mit der XX1. Ich hab ihn seit ein paar Wochen


----------



## jestersrace (3. August 2013)

Danke! Bin gespannt wie ich mit der uebersetzung zurechtkomme.was hast du fuer ein kettenblatt a deinem 301?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. August 2013)

jestersrace schrieb:


> saugeil!
> 
> hier mein generalüberholtes, aktualisiertes MK8
> ganz fertig ists noch nicht, rahmenschützer und logo fehlen noch...



Sieht nett aus, wasn das fürn RAL Fabrton?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jestersrace (3. August 2013)

Ral 5018


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. August 2013)

Ich hab das 32er. Fand es bis jetzt genau passend. genug Speed auf dem Trail, für Forstautobahn oder Strasse müsste das Blatt grösser sein, aber wen interessiert das schon?  und bergauf war es echt nur an den übelsten Anstiegen zu wenig.


----------



## culoduro (4. August 2013)

Na dann ich auch noch mal...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. August 2013)

Herrlich!! Und dieses Panorama


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. August 2013)

Geniales Bild!


----------



## culoduro (4. August 2013)

Danke Euch! 
Im Foto Album ist noch der Blick in genau die andere Richtung! Kanns grade auf dem Handy nicht verlinken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. August 2013)

Wow. Neid! Das sieht echt gut aus 
Nebenbei: Was hast du denn für eine Kassette da drauf? Sieht ja fast aus wie der Pizzateller der XX1


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. August 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Wow. Neid! Das sieht echt gut aus
> Nebenbei: Was hast du denn für eine Kassette da drauf? Sieht ja fast aus wie der Pizzateller der XX1




Genau so nenne ich den auch! Ziehe meinen Kumpel immer damit auf wenns steiler wird....."Na, schon auf den Pizzateller geschalten....?"


----------



## culoduro (6. August 2013)

Das ist ein 42er Ritzel neben einer XT Kassette... 
in den Alpen darf ich aber auch auf den Pizza Teller schalten,  wenn ich vorne 32 fahre und kein enduro racer bin..


----------



## jazznova (6. August 2013)

So endlich fertig....

Gegen die neue Pike entschieden und eine Revalation WC Solo Air genommen - die entspricht mehr meinem Fahrstil.








Gewicht: 11,7kg - ich bin zufrieden


----------



## duke209 (6. August 2013)

odysseus schrieb:


> Das ist ein 42er Ritzel neben einer XT Kassette...
> in den Alpen darf ich aber auch auf den Pizza Teller schalten,  wenn ich vorne 32 fahre und kein enduro racer bin..



Definiere "42er Ritzel neben einer XT Kassette" ??


----------



## Chris13 (6. August 2013)

Mit MM 2,5 vorne (sehen wohl auf den W35 brutal breit aus) und BB 2,4 hinten nicht gerade im Leichtbautrimm. Dafür aber auf den Enduro und Parktrails in Saalbach genau richtig.

Und selbst 1000hm bergauf wie hier bei der Tour zum neuen Hochalmtrail sind kein Problem.


----------



## walter021 (6. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Definiere "42er Ritzel neben einer XT Kassette" ??



schau mal in den "XX1 do it yourself" thread. ein user fräst 42er ritzel, welche mit einer standard 11-36 kassette kombiniert werden, typ 2 umwerfer dazu --> selbstbau-XX1 bei minimalstem preis ist fertig


----------



## Mountain77 (6. August 2013)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Mit MM 2,5 vorne (sehen wohl auf den W35 brutal breit aus) und BB 2,4 hinten nicht gerade im Leichtbautrimm. Dafür aber auf den Enduro und Parktrails in Saalbach genau richtig.
> 
> Und selbst 1000hm bergauf wie hier bei der Tour zum neuen Hochalmtrail sind kein Problem.




Bin ab Sonntag in Hinterglemm, freu mich schon drauf mein 301 raw endlich mal in den Alpen zu bewegen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. August 2013)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Bin ab Sonntag in Hinterglemm, freu mich schon drauf mein 301 raw endlich mal in den Alpen zu bewegen.


Zufällig im Bikehotel Conrad? Sind ab Samstag auch in Hinterglemm.Man sieht sich bestimmt.Gute Wahl bin scon zum vierten mal dort.Gruß Jörg


----------



## Mountain77 (6. August 2013)

Hey Super! Werde wohl im Nebengebäude unterkommen...bin gespannt wo das ist. Ich war zuletzt 2009 da, freu mich schon darauf mal wieder Reinis Oberschenkel zu bestaunen. Werde es aber wg. schlechter Kondition ruhig angehen lassen und meine Körner für das bergab fahren aufsparen. Freu mich auch schon auf die Abende mit gutem Essen und Bierchen... und ein bisschen direkten LV-Erfahrungsaustausch. Gruss Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (7. August 2013)

Gestern abend die Laufräder getauscht - Velctec runter - ZTR Flow EX drauf. Jetzt darf´s heute abend mal mit Blitz und Donner aufhören.


















Mit neuem Schnellspanner:







Jetzt spinne ich noch den Ritchey-Lenker und -Vorbau durch Syntace zu ersetzen. Meine Frau dreht bestimmt noch durch


----------



## jazznova (7. August 2013)

Das verkraftet deine Frau.... Kauf ihr paar schöne Schuhe


----------



## supasini (7. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Jetzt spinne ich noch den Ritchey-Lenker und -Vorbau durch Syntace zu ersetzen. Meine Frau dreht bestimmt noch durch



Auf jeden Fall! So fährt das Rad doch gar nicht!!!
(Und: montier mal den Vorbau negativ und probier nen kürzeren. vermutlich wird dir das nicht nur optisch noch besser gefallen  )


----------



## An der Alb (7. August 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! So fährt das Rad doch gar nicht!!!



Mensch, und ich dachte immer das liegt an mir 




supasini schrieb:


> (Und: montier mal den Vorbau negativ und probier nen kürzeren. vermutlich wird dir das nicht nur optisch noch besser gefallen  )



Hatte am Anfang Angst, dass der Vorbau zu lang ist (Lenker und Vorbau z.B. sind noch Altteile von meinem Ghost), aber von meinen Proportionen (kurze Haxn, langer Oberkörper) ist die Länge gar nicht so schlecht. Eigentlich würde ich auf einen Force 109 mit 90 mm gehen, bin aber am überlegen, ob ich nicht eher auf den 75er gehen soll. Ist halt schlecht mit vorher probieren. 


 @jazznova: Ob das mit den Schuhen funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Dann wüsste sie ja, dass ich auch Geld für mich ausgegeben habe. Praktisch wäre es das Teil einfach zu kaufen, merken tut´s sie´s eh nicht


----------



## Radler01 (7. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Gestern abend die Laufräder getauscht - Velctec runter - ZTR Flow EX drauf. Jetzt darf´s heute abend mal mit Blitz und Donner aufhören.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird immer goiler die Kiste...weiter so!


----------



## supasini (7. August 2013)

ausleihen!
ich bin am LV in XL folgenden Weg gegangen:

Mk 2
VRO M relativ lang gestellt (mind. 120 mm!) mit 630er 12°-Lenker
VRO M mit 680er Lenker
VRO S immer kürzer gestellt mit 680er
F 119 90 mm mit 680 Vector Carbon 12°
F 119 90 mm mit 740 Vector Carbon 12°
F 109 75 mm mit 740 Vector Carbon 12°

Mk 8
F 109 75 mm mit 740 Vector Carbon 12°
F 109 60 mm mit 740 Vector Carbon 12°



breitere Lenker hab ich getestet, ist mir aber zu viel, ich habe nur am Trialrad nen 760er, sonst alle auf 740 gekürzt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Gestern abend die Laufräder getauscht - Velctec runter - ZTR Flow EX drauf.


mach noch die Decals von den Felgen ab, dann kommen die roten Alunippel auch besser zur Geltung insbesondere beim fahren 



An der Alb schrieb:


> Jetzt spinne ich noch den Ritchey-Lenker und -Vorbau durch Syntace zu ersetzen. Meine Frau dreht bestimmt noch durch


da musst du durch ! 
haben hier viele auch schon mitgemacht 

als Tip um die "richtige" Vorbaulänge herauszufinden: kauf dir zum testen irgendwelche billigen Noname Vorbauten und die dann eben auch mal in (sehr) kurz. Danach dann erst die teuren Syntace Teile. 
ich bin am 301Mk8 vom 75mm Vorbau mit 700mm Lenker 
auf 60mm/700mm 
auf 45mm/740mm 
auf letztendlich 50mm mit 740mm Lenker

an meinen anderen Bikes habe ich 45mm und 50mm mit jeweils 785mm Lenker.
Ich will die breiten Lenker mit den kurzen Vorbauten jedenfalls nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## signalgrau (7. August 2013)

pro-wheels schrieb:


> Mein Mk 10 in größe M ist nun auch fertig....ja vorne 27.5" und hinten 26"
> Gewicht inkl. Pedalen 12,82 kg
> 
> Habe es nun auch mal zum Bike der Woche dazu getan
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1420969



Glückwunsch zum Bike der Woche!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08/07/bike-der-woche-2/


----------



## duke209 (8. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mach noch die Decals von den Felgen ab, dann kommen die roten Alunippel auch besser zur Geltung insbesondere beim fahren



genau, mach die Kirmes-Decals ab....aber nicht nur wegen der Nippel. Und sie zu, dass es ins Gelände kommt !

Diese sauberen Bikes hier immer....widerlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (8. August 2013)

Vorbau/Lenker-Diskussion in den entsprechenden Thread  verschoben !!!


----------



## Nightjumper73 (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

so möchte nun auch mal meins zeigen.

Nur wieder ein schwarzes und "schon" über ein Jahr alt, aber es macht einen riesen Spass....selbst fahrten zur Arbeit fahre ich seitdem statt mit dem RR mit dem 301 

Ciao
NG


----------



## RaceKing79 (9. August 2013)

So, endlich fertig!
Update: Gabel, Dämpfer (Helmchen Tuned), Qia-Hebel, Syntace W35 (VR 27,5" - HR 26"), breiterer Lenker, Sattel, Pedale.

Hatte eine Fox 34 Talas (2013) und glaub das war auch die letzte Gabel, die ich von Fox gekauft habe!

Den Gabelschaft muss man noch kürzen.
Eine richtige Testrunde konnte ich noch nicht drehen.

Weiß nur nicht, wie ich die Bilder größer bekomme?


----------



## Qia (9. August 2013)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> So, endlich fertig!
> Update: Gabel, Dämpfer (Helmchen Tuned), Qia-Hebel, breiterer Lenker, Sattel, Pedale.
> 
> Hatte eine Fox 34 Talas (2013) und glaub das war auch die letzte Gabel, die ich von Fox gekauft habe!
> ...



Im Foto-Album gibts einen rechts Bereich, wenn man ein Bild angeklickt hat: Einbetten, dort wird in der obersten Zeile ein BB-Code angegeben, den man ins Posting kopiert.

DER BLANKE NEID kriegt mich.....ich will auch endlich ne PIKE! 

Das schaut wirklich gut aus....


----------



## RaceKing79 (9. August 2013)




----------



## Kevin0679 (9. August 2013)

Ich hatte gedacht die Gabel wirkt mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren besser im 301. Gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Dann besser schwarz/schwarz.(Fahre auch weiße Gabeln) So wir hier zur Zeit die Pike gehypt wird hat die doch eh bald jeder am Rad. Kostet ja nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (9. August 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht die Gabel wirkt mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren besser im 301. Gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Dann besser schwarz/schwarz.(Fahre auch weiße Gabeln) So wir hier zur Zeit die Pike gehypt wird hat die doch eh bald jeder am Rad. Kostet ja nix.



Na, wenn sie funktioniert. Was der Stefan mir so erzählt hat, dürfte das Hypen auch nicht übertrieben sein.
Das mit dem ewigen Schwarz und den schwarz Klonen ist für mich wieder nicht nachvollziehbar. Da empfinde ich den kreativen Aspekt mit den weißen Elementen durchaus als eine gelungene Abwechslung.


----------



## RaceKing79 (9. August 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gedacht die Gabel wirkt mit den schwarzen Tauchrohren besser im 301. Gefällt mir nicht so richtig. Dann besser schwarz/schwarz.(Fahre auch weiße Gabeln) So wir hier zur Zeit die Pike gehypt wird hat die doch eh bald jeder am Rad. Kostet ja nix.



 Und wenn jeder zweite diese Gabel am Bike dran hätte, wäre mir egal!
  Gut ok, die Gabel ist Geschmackssache.
  Aber mir gings um ein besseres Ansprechverhalten und das ist bei der 34er Talas nicht der Fall!


----------



## Kevin0679 (9. August 2013)

Ja ne leichte Lyrik Solo Air halt. Wer so was noch nicht hat. Kaufen,Kaufen,Kaufen ;-)


----------



## Kevin0679 (9. August 2013)

Bevor es hier los geht, ich habe nichts gegen die Gabel an sich gesagt. Mir gefällt sie halt dann doch nicht so gut in der Farbkombi. Naja und was das Hypen angeht, nach Kashima braucht halt jetzt jeder schwarze Tauchrohre. Ist doch gut für die Wirtschaft und das zählt doch am Ende. ;-)


----------



## RaceKing79 (9. August 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Bevor es hier los geht, ich habe nichts gegen die Gabel an sich gesagt. Mir gefällt sie halt dann doch nicht so gut in der Farbkombi. Naja und was das Hypen angeht, nach Kashima braucht halt jetzt jeder schwarze Tauchrohre. Ist doch gut für die Wirtschaft und das zählt doch am Ende. ;-)



Nein, ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung 
Es kann nicht immer jedem alles gefallen!
Hatte diese Farbkombi auch schon an meinem Canyon 

Wie gesagt, gings in erster Linie um die bessere Funktion.
Wobei das zur 34er Talas auch nicht so schwer ist!


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2013)

Schickes Bike, schicke Gabel, wobei sie mir in schwarz auch besser gefällt.

Ich gehöre aber anscheinend zu den wenigen, die sich keine Pike wünschen, mir gefällt meine Lyrik so gut, da will ich nix anderes.


----------



## RadTotal (10. August 2013)

Also ich persönlich finde diese schwarz/weiß Kombis auch genial. Mit ein paar weißen Farbtupfer wie Naben und son Schnickschnack kommt die sehr gut rüber.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. August 2013)

Wenn die Gabelkrone noch schwarz wäre, fänd ich sie glaub deutlich hübscher. So gefällt sie mir an schwarzen Bikes auch nicht so richtig


----------



## RaceKing79 (10. August 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich finde diese schwarz/weiß Kombis auch genial. Mit ein paar weißen Farbtupfer wie Naben und son Schnickschnack kommt die sehr gut rüber.



Hallo,
wie viel Sag fährst du mit deiner Pike?
Ich bin bei 25% im stehen, aber nach Tabelle sollte ich noch 2 bar rein machen.

Gruß


----------



## RadTotal (10. August 2013)

RaceKing79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie viel Sag fährst du mit deiner Pike?
> Ich bin bei 25% im stehen, aber nach Tabelle sollte ich noch 2 bar rein machen.
> 
> Gruß



Müssten bei mir knapp unter 25% sein. Bin aber dabei nur ca. 10 PSI unter den Angaben vom Aufkleber, also ca. 0,7bar. 2 Bar ist schon heftig (oder ich bin schwerer als gedacht :-( )

Edit: Muss korrigieren...hab heut nochmal nachgeschaut. Bei fehlen auch knapp über ein Bar zu den Werksangaben. Wobei ich mich an den Angaben nicht wirklich orientiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123388 (12. August 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## Pittus (12. August 2013)

Hoi, schön  hoffe es auch mal in Natura zu sehen. 

Pitt


----------



## Deleted 123388 (12. August 2013)

Danke Danke Pitt  Du bist übrigens Schuld, dass ich das Liteville noch mehr wollte als damals eh schon ^^ Ich kannte es ja sonst nur aus dem Internet, aber bei dir hab ich das erste mal auf einem gesessen und seitdem ging es mir nicht mehr aus dem Kopf 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch ne passende Gabel finden..die Revelation kann bei weitem nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (13. August 2013)

Lyrik kann ich empfehlen :thumbup:


----------



## Jobo21 (13. August 2013)

So, jetzt mit Pike Solo Air 150mm, yeah.
Jetzt muss nur noch der unsägliche grüne Lenker weg 
Wer hat zufälligerweise nen Vector 7075 High 20 mit 780mm breite übrig


----------



## Duke_do (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

mal eine Geschmacksfrage, kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden (Luxusproblem )

Welche Laufradsatzfarbe würde besser zu dem Bike passen, der rote oder der dunkelblau?





(Bitte nicht an dem Reifen stören , der ist nur drauf um das Tape anzudrücken)

Danke für eure Hilfe. 

Grüße Daniel


----------



## idworker (13. August 2013)

Ich würde den blauen nehmen!


----------



## Ritzibi (13. August 2013)

Rot sieht doch schick aus.
Blau nur wenn gleiche Farbe wie Rahmen würd ich sagen, oder lieber schlichtes schwarz.
Was issen das für RAL Ton am Rahmen, sieht gut aus.


----------



## biker-wug (13. August 2013)

Ich würde den blauen nehmen, finde die 2 verschiedenen Farbtöne stark!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (13. August 2013)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Was issen das für RAL Ton am Rahmen, sieht gut aus.



Ist eloxiert, da gibt es keine Norm für die Farbe, das geht nach Vorschlag und "gut Glück".

Danke für die Anregungen zur Farbwahl, allerdings gut gemischt, aber eventuell gibts ja noch einen Ausschlag 

Mein erster Ansatz war auch blau und der rote fürs 601 Raw, aber das Blau ist so dunkel...


----------



## Duke_do (13. August 2013)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mit Pike Solo Air 150mm, yeah.



Und wie bist du mit der Pike zufrieden? Was hast du hinten für einen Federweg? (hoffe es wird nicht zu Offtopic, aber ich habe ja etwas zu meiner Pike im Gabelthread geschrieben)


----------



## juergets (13. August 2013)

Ich find grad das schön, dass er so dunkel ist, passt für mich perfekt.
Liebe Grüsse Jürg


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (13. August 2013)

Ich würde auch blau nehmen :thumbup:
Geile Rahmenfarbe.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## michi3 (13. August 2013)

ich würde es so lassen.
ergänzt mit zwei schwarzen odi griffen einmal  mit blauen und einmal mit roten klemmringen usw.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

Mach nochmal rot nach hinten und blau nach vorne. Aber ich fin schon die blauen Hebel zuviel des Guten. Da fand ich die silbernen des Roten 301 sooo viel besser, dass ich an Deiner Stelle das noch ändern würde. Dann fänd ich die blauen Laufräder auch extrageil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (13. August 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Geschmacksfrage, kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden (Luxusproblem )
> 
> Welche Laufradsatzfarbe würde besser zu dem Bike passen, der rote oder der dunkelblau?




Der da:


----------



## Duke_do (13. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Der da:



Der schwarze soll vorne 650b werden und für die leichten Reifen genutzt werden.

Der andere dann für die gröberen Sachen, die P35 ist mir zu empfindlich für die schnellen Sachen.

Das mit der Wippe hatte ich auch schon überlegt, eventuell wenn ich mal auf 160mm gehe, dann wohl in schwarz. Hat aber Zeit, die 150/140 Ausführung passt mir aktuell aber sehr gut.

Blau gefällt mir aktuell auch besser als rot. 

Danke für eure Anregungen.

Grüße Daniel

mobil gesendet


----------



## beat (13. August 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Geschmacksfrage, kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden (Luxusproblem )
> 
> Welche Laufradsatzfarbe würde besser zu dem Bike passen, der rote oder der dunkelblau?



Blau sieht fett aus!


----------



## cubabluete (14. August 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Der schwarze soll vorne 650b werden und für die leichten Reifen genutzt werden.
> 
> Der andere dann für die gröberen Sachen, die P35 ist mir zu empfindlich für die schnellen Sachen.
> 
> ...


 
Hebel in chrom


----------



## Andi_72 (14. August 2013)

Hy,

bin spät dran:

definitiv ROT! Das sieht 1. genial aus, 2. hebt es sich gut ab, und 3. passen die Blautöne so gar nicht zusammen.

vg


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. August 2013)

Schliesse mich an: rot!


----------



## MarkusL (14. August 2013)

Auch die Dame des Hauses fährt seit dem runden Geburtstag am letzten Wochenende 301...





Mk9, Größe S, 140mm
Revelation DPA, 150mm
RS Reverb
Antrieb XTR
Bremse MT8
Wie abgebildet 11,56kg an der Hängewaage


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. August 2013)

Das blaue unbedingt mit blauen Laufrädern!

Das Damenrad: na endlich mal ne ordentliche Ausstattung für ein ladybike


----------



## jammerlappen (14. August 2013)

Ich hätte hier noch ne softe Stahlfeder für die Revelation...geiles Teil! Ich hätt ja auch soo gern ein Schwarzes.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja auch soo gern ein Schwarzes.



Du weißt doch wo du eins bekommen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (14. August 2013)

Aber jetzt ich hab doch eins - nur leider nicht schwarz! Hättest Du mir das nicht von zwei Jahren sagen können?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (14. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber jetzt ich hab doch eins - nur leider nicht schwarz! Hättest Du mir das nicht von zwei Jahren sagen können?



.....ich tausche es dir gerne ein.....


----------



## An der Alb (14. August 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Wie abgebildet 11,56kg an der Hängewaage



Mach die Schleife ab, dann kommst du an die 11,54 kg dran 

Schönes Bike


----------



## MalatuS (15. August 2013)

Man darf sich hier echt nicht die Bilder angucken, einfach zu viel Inspiration..
Sehr schöne Aufbauten 
Auch wenn ich mich frage, wie die federleichten Parts den Alltag eines LV aushalten. Bei mir sind eher solide Parts dran und selbst die sind schon schwer am leiden... Bei den XTR komponenten :x da muss man ja das Rad in Watte einpacken...

Wenn ich mal dazu komme mach ich auch mal n Bild von meinem Hobel.
Der hat im Gegensatz zu den meißten Rädern hier allerdings schon Schrammen, Macken und Stürze gesehen.
Erstmal warte ich auf die neue Bremse...


----------



## duke209 (15. August 2013)

MalatuS schrieb:


> Bei den XTR komponenten :x da muss man ja das Rad in Watte einpacken...Der hat im Gegensatz zu den meißten Rädern hier allerdings schon Schrammen, Macken und Stürze gesehen.
> Erstmal warte ich auf die neue Bremse...



Das frag ich mich auch....wenn ich mir meine neue XT-Kurbelgarnitur nach 9 Monaten Trails schon wieder anschaue..bei einer XTR hät ich Tränen in den Augen. Aber wenns der Einsatzzweck/Gebiet zulässt...nice.
Und Macken am Bike..ohjee ich zähle nicht.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (15. August 2013)

Leider nur ein Screenshot meiner Helmkamera. Dafür aber in SEHR artgerechter Umgebung: The Shore in North Vancouver


----------



## dre (15. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> ...bei einer XTR hät ich Tränen in den Augen. Aber wenns der Einsatzzweck/Gebiet zulässt...



Und das XTR Gedöns hällt auch. Ja, es sieht irgrndwann alles nicht mehr schön aus, aber das weiß man ja zuvor.
Wer in XTR und Gewichtsoptimierung investiert, investiert nicht zuwangsläufig in der Verlust von Haltbarkeit.


----------



## guddn (15. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr mit eurem neumodischen Krimskrams 
Habe da ein Handybild von meinem MK3 wiederentdeckt:







Derzeit liegt nur noch der Rahmen solo herum in der Ecke und staubt ein...
Doch so langsam bin ich am überlegen das wieder zusammen zu schrauben, als "Classic-Bike".
Die PIKE gibt es noch, die Kurbel habe ich noch, eine ORO Bianco/K18 Kombi liegt rum... sollte ich also wieder aufbauen können 

Gruss an das fahrende Volk, guddn.


----------



## Duke_do (15. August 2013)

Und mit der Pike bist du dann wieder voll uptodate 

mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (15. August 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Wer in XTR und Gewichtsoptimierung investiert, investiert nicht zuwangsläufig in der Verlust von Haltbarkeit.



Das steht ausser Frage


----------



## mynoxin (15. August 2013)

Ihr 301er habt ja auch die Taschen voll  
Geile Dünger dabei. BTW: Blau!


----------



## duke209 (15. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Ihr 301er habt ja auch die Taschen voll



Unzutreffende Verallgemeinerung, find immer nur Dreck drin!


----------



## mynoxin (15. August 2013)

Und so soll es sein


----------



## Bikette74 (15. August 2013)

A great mountain-bike day. I'm always happy with my 301's bike 
Good feeling in DH technical singletracks


----------



## DC. (15. August 2013)

@guddn: aufbauen, sofort! Der alte Bock sieht echt top aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (15. August 2013)

So ich auch mal ein zwei Bildchen 






[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10 Sram XX1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10 Sram XX1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10 Sram XX1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url]
Liteville 301 MK10 Sram XX1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## biker-wug (15. August 2013)

Kannst Du mal ein bild von hinten machen, wie das Werkzeug in der X12 Achse aussieht, also wie weit es raussteht....


----------



## Kevin0679 (15. August 2013)

Den X-Fix habe ich auch, aber weniger als Schlüssel selbst. Es ist halt ein guter Rahmenschutz ähnlich dem Rockquard auf der anderen Seite. Mal wieder ein schwarzes Liteville mit einer XX1, so langsam wird es langweilig, da anscheinend nur noch die Komponenten für Highlights sorgen. Sehe mittlerweile bei jeder Tour mindestens zwei Liteville. Da kann man auch langsam Cube fahren.


----------



## Kevin0679 (15. August 2013)

Okay, die Komponenten zeigen natürlich auch wie viele Euronen man versenkt hat. Macht ihn gleich wieder länger. Ist halt ein Ferrari Objekt für Arme.,,


----------



## rayc (15. August 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kannst Du mal ein bild von hinten machen, wie das Werkzeug in der X12 Achse aussieht, also wie weit es raussteht....



Das habe ich auch gerade  gedacht.
Da hätte ich Angst hängen zu bleiben.
Meine X12-Achse ist eh schon bös zerkratzt.

ray


----------



## jammerlappen (15. August 2013)

Geld schiesst keine Tore - war leider auch mein erster Gedanke...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Geld schiesst keine Tore - war leider auch mein erster Gedanke...


bei mir war es "einmal von allem das Beste/Teuerste bitte"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. August 2013)

@vercetti07: schön, aber wie viele andere eben auch einmal durch den Syntace und "Hauptsache teuer" Katalog



vercetti07 schrieb:


> [/URL]
> Liteville 301 MK10 Sram XX1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]


das verstehe wer will....
auf der einen Seite will Syntace uns den Rockguard aufschwatzen damit man sich angeblich das Schaltwerk nicht ruiniert und dann soll man sich so einen heraus stehenden Haken auf die andere Seite stecken, um sich beim erst besten heftigen Felskontakt den gesamten Hinterbau zu verziehen ?


----------



## jammerlappen (15. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei mir war es "einmal von allem das Beste/Teuerste bitte"



Was ja immerhin nich soo negativ belegt ist, wie mein Gedanke 

Aber DER Sattel, Reifenkombi mal aussen vor, 5l Kanister inn Kofferraum und der orthopädische Gabelschaft - wobei: es ist ja auch noch neu. Mein erster Aufbau unterscheidet sich ja auch ein wenig vom aktuellen (leider ind alle Parts teurer & schwerer geworden).


----------



## vercetti07 (16. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @vercetti07: schön, aber wie viele andere eben auch einmal durch den Syntace und "Hauptsache teuer" Katalog
> 
> 
> das verstehe wer will....
> auf der einen Seite will Syntace uns den Rockguard aufschwatzen damit man sich angeblich das Schaltwerk nicht ruiniert und dann soll man sich so einen heraus stehenden Haken auf die andere Seite stecken, um sich beim erst besten heftigen Felskontakt den gesamten Hinterbau zu verziehen ?



Stimmt habe ich vergessen für die 18 musste ich lange sparen is aber auch sau teuer so ein X-Fix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (16. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @vercetti07: schön, aber wie viele andere eben auch einmal durch den Syntace und "Hauptsache teuer" Katalog
> 
> 
> das verstehe wer will....
> auf der einen Seite will Syntace uns den Rockguard aufschwatzen damit man sich angeblich das Schaltwerk nicht ruiniert und dann soll man sich so einen heraus stehenden Haken auf die andere Seite stecken, um sich beim erst besten heftigen Felskontakt den gesamten Hinterbau zu verziehen ?




Aus meiner Sicht ist die Schrift am X-Fix aus einen bestimmten Grund so angebracht, wenn man den Schlüssel so anbringt dass die Schrift nach schräg oben oder unten verläuft dann kann man eigentlich nicht hängen bleiben. Der X-Fix kann sich auch nicht drehen. Man hat dann zwar etwas früher Kontakt mit einem Fels aber eben nicht mehr mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist die Schrift am X-Fix aus einen bestimmten Grund so angebracht, wenn man den Schlüssel so anbringt dass die Schrift nach schräg oben oder unten verläuft dann kann man eigentlich nicht hängen bleiben. Der X-Fix kann sich auch nicht drehen. Man hat dann zwar etwas früher Kontakt mit einem Fels aber eben nicht mehr mit dem Rahmen.


Die Kräfte werden trotzdem voll in den Hinterbau eingeleitet. Ohne das vorstehende Ding "gleitet" das besser am Hindernis entlang, mit dem Teil gibt es einen schönen Schlag. 

BTW. für 18 Euro bekommt man gleich mehrere Imbussätze.... es steht dann halt nicht Syntace drauf


----------



## Kevin0679 (16. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die Kräfte werden trotzdem voll in den Hinterbau eingeleitet. Ohne das vorstehende Ding "gleitet" das besser am Hindernis entlang, mit dem Teil gibt es einen schönen Schlag.
> 
> BTW. für 18 Euro bekommt man gleich mehrere Imbussätze.... es steht dann halt nicht Syntace drauf




Wäre ja dann auf der Rockguard Seite genauso. Fährst du den deshalb auch nicht? Ich habe mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken gemacht, da man halt einfach schön an dem Plaste des Schlüssels entlang schrammen kann. Sieht dann halt irgendwann genauso verkratzt wie mein Rockguard aus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2013)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Wäre ja dann auf der Rockguard Seite genauso. Fährst du den deshalb auch nicht? Ich habe mir da eigentlich keine Gedanken gemacht, da man halt einfach schön an dem Plaste des Schlüssels entlang schrammen kann. Sieht dann halt irgendwann genauso verkratzt wie mein Rockguard aus.


Anfangs war der Rockguard nicht lieferbar und später dann habe ich anhand der Kratzer am Schaltwerk keinen wirklichen Grund für den Rockguard mehr gesehen. Denn die waren alle nicht da wo der RG sitzt/schützt. 
Mir reicht der kleine gelbe Imbus der beim Rahmen dabei war aus, der steckt im Rucksack und stört nicht. Für mehr habe ich noch ein Alien III


----------



## vercetti07 (16. August 2013)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal ob Syntace, Aldi oder Lidl drauf steht, wichtig war mir in diesem Fall der Schutz viel wichtiger aber das ich das Werkzeug was ich schnell mal brauche immer dabei habe und nicht erst im Rucksack oder irgendwo anders suchen muss. Bekommst du deine Inbussätze auch ins Rad integriert?



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die Kräfte werden trotzdem voll in den Hinterbau eingeleitet. Ohne das vorstehende Ding "gleitet" das besser am Hindernis entlang, mit dem Teil gibt es einen schönen Schlag.
> 
> BTW. für 18 Euro bekommt man gleich mehrere Imbussätze.... es steht dann halt nicht Syntace drauf


----------



## thetourist (16. August 2013)

Schönes Bike, nur der Spacerturm gefällt mir nicht so. Aber ändert sich ja eventuell noch, oder? Der Sattel, naja, da sitzt man ja eh dauernd drauf.

Dieses X-Fix find ich aber auch überflüssig und hässlich. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## darkJST (16. August 2013)

Als gestandener Biker sollte man eh immer ein Multitool dabei haben...nachdem ich zweimal im Wald stand und einen Kettennieter brauchte ists eins damit geworden, X-Fix überflüssig.

Hatte vorher auch schon immer eins dabei...nur halt ohne Kettennieter


----------



## Marcy666 (16. August 2013)

... so jetzt kann ich mich hier auch mal melden 

Ich bin vor 4 Wochen unter die Liteviller gegangen und habe mir einen MK10 Rahmen gegönnt.
Nachdem ich erstmal vorhandene Teile verbaut habe, möchte ich es jetzt hier in 'Finaler' Ausstattung vorstellen:

(der weiße Garmin Halter wird noch durch einen schwarzen ersetzt )


----------



## DannyCalifornia (16. August 2013)

@Marcy666: Sehr geil! Gefällt mir sehr gut! Nur die Felgen würde ich glaub noch cleanen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunide (16. August 2013)

Sehr sehr schön geworden, viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2013)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal ob Syntace, Aldi oder Lidl drauf steht, wichtig war mir in diesem Fall der Schutz viel wichtiger aber das ich das Werkzeug was ich schnell mal brauche immer dabei habe und nicht erst im Rucksack oder irgendwo anders suchen muss. Bekommst du deine Inbussätze auch ins Rad integriert?


beim Thema Schutz frage ich mich was das Teil schützen soll ? 
wie geschrieben, ich halte es eher für kontraproduktiv im Falle wenn man damit irgendwo mit Schmackes hängen bleibt

du brauchst immer einen Imbus ? 
Anfangs sicher, aber irgendwann sind Lenker, Vorbau/Spacer, Sattel und Bremsen auch mal final eingestellt. Dann brauch ich unterwegs nur noch sehr selten einen Imbus und bis dahin habe ich einen kleinen Imbus griffbereit in der Trikottasche. 

und mein Rucksack hat eine ideale Tasche. Da passt das Multitool und der gelbe Syntace Imbus rein. Da muss ich nix suchen.

aber egal, ich werde mir das Ding sicher nicht anbauen (ebenso wenig wie einen Rock Guard) und wenn du damit glücklich bist ist das doch auch ok.


----------



## DC. (16. August 2013)

Marcy666, sehr feines bike. Aber reicht die Leitungslänge der hinteren Bremse? Sieht rech kurz aus, nich das die abreißt wenn du voll einfederst.





Die Handyknipse wird irgendwie auch nicht besser...


----------



## walter021 (16. August 2013)

hab oft fels kontakt und bin bis jetzt ohne rock guard ausgekommen, trotz windigem xx schaltwerk. hab nie verstanden wieso sich das teil jeder dran baut, unten wo es wichtig wÃ¤re schÃ¼tzt er ja nicht. 
18â¬ fÃ¼r nen 5er imbus ist auch mal geil. ich mein die idee ist ja gut und praktisch so schnell den key in der ahnd zu halten, gÃ¤be aber bessere orte um das unterzubringen (gabelschaft zbsp)
 @_marcy_: schÃ¶ner aufbau. endlich wieder mal ne schÃ¶ne lyrik. die pike mag besser funktionieren, aber die alten standrohre sehen einfach viel besser aus


----------



## dre (16. August 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ...



Sehr schönes Bike. Schon mal länger auf dem 301 den Komfort genutzt? Ich fahre ihn sonst nur beim Mara. auf einem HT und bin begeistert. Aber eigentlich etwas zu schade, oder?


----------



## dre (16. August 2013)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> [/url]
> Liteville 301 MK10 Sram XX1 von vercetti03 auf Flickr[/IMG]



Ich kann nicht glauben, was ich hier sehe. Was soll das denn? Ich war bis dato den Ideen und Produkten der Firmen Liteville, Syntace und Lupine nicht abgeneigt. Aber langsam aber sicher kommen mir Zweifel.

 Wenn einer meiner Entwickler mit solch einer Idee ankommen würde, hätte er sicherlich ein interessantes, evtl. finales Gespräch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (16. August 2013)

MalatuS schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich frage, wie die federleichten Parts den Alltag eines LV aushalten. Bei mir sind eher solide Parts dran und selbst die sind schon schwer am leiden... Bei den XTR komponenten :x da muss man ja das Rad in Watte einpacken...


Was ist an dem Rad nicht solide? (Gut, die Laufräder sind eine Zwischenlösung und werden irgendwann gegen was breiteres getauscht). Aber:
Erstens fährt das gezweigt Rad eine Person mit <60kg.
Zweitens sind der Alltag des Bikes Trails im Schwarzwald und in den Alpen und keine Bikeparks.
Drittens hält eine XTR auch nicht weniger aus als eine XT (von der Kassette abgesehen).


----------



## Marcy666 (16. August 2013)

@ DannyCalifornia:

Die Felgen zu cleanen habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, den LRS habe ich heute erst bekommen, da wollte ich erst mal schnell montieren und fahren 

@ DC.: 

 Ja, Bremsleitung hinten ist schon recht knapp, habe die Bremse von meinem 'alten' Rad übernommen. 
Die länge reicht zwar gerade so, werde diese aber vorsichtshalber noch gegen eine längere austauschen. 

@ dre:

Den KommVor habe ich auch von meinem 'alten' Bike übernommen, es glauben mir zwar so gut wie kein Mensch aber ich find den Sattel perfekt (hat halt komfort).


----------



## MalatuS (16. August 2013)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Rad nicht solide? (Gut, die Laufräder sind eine Zwischenlösung und werden irgendwann gegen was breiteres getauscht). Aber:
> Erstens fährt das gezweigt Rad eine Person mit <60kg.
> Zweitens sind der Alltag des Bikes Trails im Schwarzwald und in den Alpen und keine Bikeparks.
> Drittens hält eine XTR auch nicht weniger aus als eine XT (von der Kassette abgesehen).




Es steht nirgends, dass genau dieses spezielle Bike keine soliden Parts verbaut hat...  Nur der getroffene Hund bellt. 
Aber bitte...
Die Felgen sind für Reifen bis 2,1" Freigegeben und als Race XC Felgen ausgelegt.Man kann natürlich mitm LV super Marathon und Rennen fahren, aber da bieten sich andere Rahmen besser an, genauso wie andere Reifen. Der Nobby mag ja oft an einem AM verbaut sein, aber wenn dann in 2,35 oder 2,4" und auch das ist nicht wirklich ein solider Reifen für den Einsatzbereich (meine Meinung). Natürlich gehen die Meinungen bei AM auseinander, aber wenn du selber schreibst Alpentrails oder Schwarzwaldtrails gibt es da bessere, natürlich schwerer 
Dass eine XTR-Kurbel genauso stabil sein soll wie eine XT muss erstmal bewiesen werden, solange dass nicht der Fall ist wäre ich vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, denn de Facto ist der Kurbelarmquerschnitt etwas kleiner als bei der XT an den hochbelasteten Stellen. Und solange der Querschnitt nicht massiv größer ist und das Gewicht geringer, kann bei gleichem Material keine größere Steifigkeit erreicht werden.
Zumal die Kettenblätter in diesem Fall absolut ungeschützt sind gegen Hängenbleiben/Aufsetzen.
Ferner ist das Schaltwerk nicht mal die Trailvariante vom XTR (mist die wäre schon wieder schwerer ) und von der Konzeption her auch eher CC, Marathon und Race. Zumal die Variante nichtmal durch bspw. den Rockguard geschützt ist. Wäre natürlich ne XT dann auch nicht, aber die ist etwas solider aufgehängt und ein Hängenbleiben tut nicht so weh im Geldbeutel... ( Das aber jedem die seine Entscheidung )
Das Gewicht mag vielleicht bei den Laufrädern eine Rolle spielen oder bei der Auslegung der Gabel und der Bremsen, aber mitm Schaltwerk hängen bleiben oder mitm Kettenblatt aufsetzen passiert unabhängig vom Gewicht und vor allem eher nicht auf Downhillstrecken...
Warum bei dem Wunsch nach Robustheit und Haltbarkeit immergleich Bikepark-Nutzer geschrien wird verstehe ich nicht.

Ferner ist es mir Rätselhaft, wie Leute sich von persönlichem Gefallen oder Ungefallen gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Es steht da lediglich, dass >ICH<  >MICH< frage, wie die Parts dass aushalten, denn bei >MIR< sterben auch solidere Parts und mein Gewicht ist unter 75kg...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (16. August 2013)

Also mein Rockguard ist ziemlich verschrammt und wer mal seitlich gegen einen Felsen knallt weiß wie sinnvoll das Teil ist.Deswegen werd ich mir nun sofort eine passende Welle drehen um das Teil auch beim XX1 Schaltwerk verbauen zu können.
Und schraubt ihr eigentlich alle mit Ikea-Werkzeug oder was soll ein Imbus sein? Das Teil heißt Inbus (kommt von Innensechskant)


----------



## dre (17. August 2013)

Inbus steht fÃ¼r âInnensechskantschraube Bauer und Schaurte"


----------



## Qia (17. August 2013)

MalatuS schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich mitm LV super Marathon und Rennen fahren, aber da bieten sich andere Rahmen besser an,



Kannst Du das näher erläutern? 
Mir fällt nämlich im Moment kein Rahmen ein, der in jeder der im Marathon vorkommenden Disziplinen so souverän ist. 

Es gibt Leichtere, ja....aber schnellere? 

Was macht denn andere besser geeignet?


----------



## MalatuS (17. August 2013)

Guten Morgen,

natürlich kann ich das näher erläutern, gehört hier aber eigentlich nicht in den Thread.
Schnelle Rahmen... Jeder Rahmen für sich ist genau 0,0000km/h schnell, wer es mir nicht glaubt darf seinen Rahmen gerne in der Ebene hinlegen und gucken wie weit er in nem Jahr gekommen ist...
Ansonten was die Eignung angeht ist das wieder eine rein subjektive Einschätzung, da a) jeder andere Vorlieben hat b) die Strecken stark variieren und c) Die Gewichtung von Funktionen unterschiedlich ausfällt...
Bessere Rahmen für Rennen einfach mal in den Worldcup schauen, da ist meines Wissens kein 301 dabei und ich würde die mal als fähig bezeichnen nen "schnellen" Rahmen auszuwählen oder besser gesagt einen geeigneteren.
Hoffe das stellt dich zufrieden Qia, wenn nicht darfste mir gerne ne PN schicken, dann diskutieren wir das aus.
Aber jetzt will ich wieder Photos sehen und ohhs und ahhhs und geil und sauber und schick und toll usw.


----------



## bikandy (17. August 2013)

MalatuS schrieb:


> ...
> Aber jetzt will ich wieder Photos sehen und ohhs und ahhhs und geil und sauber und schick und toll usw.



...da biste hier falsch! Hier wird nur alles "verdiskutiert"


----------



## michi3 (17. August 2013)

der Rockguard hat schon ein paarmal mein Schaltwerk gerettet, das weiß ich aber auch erst seit dem ich ein Specialized Enduro hatte und ich in sechs Wochen zwei XX1 Schaltwerke durch Felskontakt zerstört hatte.
Kommt aber sicher immer drauf an wie felsig das Gebiet ist in dem man fährt.
  @Dr.Struggle
ruf bei Syntace an die schicken dir einen XX1 Pin.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. August 2013)

Ja das werd ich machen,das Enduro Sieger 301 in der bike hat ja auch eine XX1 mit Rockguard also scheints da schon was zu geben.  @MalatuS
Weiß nicht ob du den Geißkopf-DH kennst aber das man da auch mit einem 301 extrem schnell sein kann sieht man hier (so ab 2.13min auf der DH):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (17. August 2013)

MalatuS schrieb:


> wer es mir nicht glaubt darf seinen Rahmen gerne in der Ebene hinlegen und gucken wie weit er in nem Jahr gekommen ist...



 Sehr geil ^^


----------



## toufou154 (17. August 2013)

a little hello from France, sorry, i don't speak german ! 

great forum guys. 

that's my 301 mk10 :


----------



## An der Alb (17. August 2013)

Die letzte Ausbaustufe für dieses Jahr. Nach den neuen Laufrädern jetzt mit Syntace Vector Carbon-Lenker, Syntace Megaforce-Vorbau und Acros A Flat SL:












Die Klingel denkt ihr euch einfach weg  (die bracht man aber bei uns, trotz sehr lauten Acros-Naben)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. August 2013)

@struggle: Hammergeiles Video! Soo geil! Musik auch gut, obwohl ich eher der Rocker bin. 
Super gefahren!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (17. August 2013)

@dogday
Der Typ im Video mit Jeans ist Nathaniel Goiny und bis auf die kurze Sektion wo er den Plattfuß mit dem Trek fährt ist alles mit einem 301 gefahren worden.Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern,aber irgendwann gabs dazu ein Statement und ich glaube es war nicht mal der 140mm Hinterbau sondern nur der 120er.Aber egal,man sieht das alles vom Fahrer abhängt und das 301 in der Lage ist mit wenig Federweg extrem schnell zu sein


----------



## duke209 (17. August 2013)

@DR. Struggle = geiles Video. Hab wohl den Anschluss verpasst.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. August 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @dogday
> Der Typ im Video mit Jeans ist Nathaniel Goiny und bis auf die kurze Sektion wo er den Plattfuß mit dem Trek fährt ist alles mit einem 301 gefahren worden.Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern,aber irgendwann gabs dazu ein Statement und ich glaube es war nicht mal der 140mm Hinterbau sondern nur der 120er.Aber egal,man sieht das alles vom Fahrer abhängt und das 301 in der Lage ist mit wenig Federweg extrem schnell zu sein



Hammer! Wahnsinn wie der da runter bollert! 
Ja der Fahrer! Bei sowas schmeiße ich meine Pläne von XX1 und Laufradgröße aus dem Fenster! Klappe halten und wirklich einfach fahren und besser werden! Alles andere ist Firlefanz!


----------



## michi3 (17. August 2013)

Das war ein MK8 Prototyp mit 120mm Hinterbau+unfahrbaren DT Swiss und einer kaputten 36er Fox Talas die auch nur noch bis 120mm eingefedert hat


----------



## KaskiaRacing (17. August 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Hammer! Wahnsinn wie der da runter bollert!
> Ja der Fahrer! Bei sowas schmeiße ich meine Pläne von XX1 und Laufradgröße aus dem Fenster! Klappe halten und wirklich einfach fahren und besser werden! Alles andere ist Firlefanz!



Ich glaube, genau das würde hier vielen anderen sehr entgegenkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. August 2013)

Was ist das für ein Lied? 
Shazam hat nichts ausgespuckt.

Bin echt so beeindruckt von dem Video, habe es mir schon 3 mal angeschaut, der backflip... der speed.... und dann die stelle auf der schmalen Holzbrücke... Wahnsinn! 
Habe ich hier auf meinen trails auch aber wenn das dann auf über 1 meter hoch geht kriege ich Fracksausen. 
Was auf der ebene noch geht wird dann auf einmal zum Problem.


----------



## jp16 (18. August 2013)

Hi,
bin nun auch endlich mit meinem Aufbau so gut wie fertig.
Zur Abwechslung mal nicht in schwarz oder RAW.













Mfg jp16


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. August 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Klappe halten und wirklich einfach fahren und besser werden! Alles andere ist Firlefanz!



Absolut richtige Einstellung 
 @jp16
Schönes Bike,das weiß steht dem 301 echt super! Und endlich mal ein bequemer Sattel


----------



## jammerlappen (18. August 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das war ein MK8 Prototyp mit 120mm Hinterbau+unfahrbaren DT Swiss und einer kaputten 36er Fox Talas die auch nur noch bis 120mm eingefedert hat



Das war doch das Setup von Harald Philipp bei MK 8/9


----------



## signalgrau (18. August 2013)

Das weiss mit schwarzen Hebeln sieht sehr gut aus. Ist der Rahmen gepulvert? Den Sattel muss man mögen...


----------



## jp16 (18. August 2013)

Das weiß ist gepulvert. Sattel ist ein Brooks b17. Für Vielfahrer ein muss.
Braucht allerdings erst mal 500km zum einfahren wird dann aber immer besser. Sattel für Leute die Touren über 100km fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcy666 (18. August 2013)

jp16 schrieb:


> Das weiß ist gepulvert. Sattel ist ein Brooks b17. Für Vielfahrer ein muss.
> Braucht allerdings erst mal 500km zum einfahren wird dann aber immer besser. Sattel für Leute die Touren über 100km fahren.




Ich habe mit dem Tune KommVor auch schon Touren über 100km gemacht ...


----------



## dre (18. August 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Tune KommVor auch schon Touren über 100km gemacht ...



Marathons fahre ich auch regelmäßig mit einem Tune KommVor.


----------



## Marcy666 (18. August 2013)

... so, heute noch einen weiteren 'Einsatzbereich' für das 301 ausprobiert:






Ergebnis: Auch als Zugfahrzeug, uneingeschränkt tauglich


----------



## coastalwolf (19. August 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... so, heute noch einen weiteren 'Einsatzbereich' für das 301 ausprobiert:
> 
> Ergebnis: Auch als Zugfahrzeug, uneingeschränkt tauglich


 
Du hast aber Vertrauen zu Deiner Sattelstütze und dem Sitzrohr bzw. Rahmen. Und es ist sogar eine versenkbare Stütze.....


----------



## .t1mo (19. August 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... so jetzt kann ich mich hier auch mal melden
> 
> Ich bin vor 4 Wochen unter die Liteviller gegangen und habe mir einen MK10 Rahmen gegönnt.
> Nachdem ich erstmal vorhandene Teile verbaut habe, möchte ich es jetzt hier in 'Finaler' Ausstattung vorstellen:
> ...



Schöner Aufbau, der Vorbau sieht toll aus. Gefällt mir gut. Ohne Felgenaufkleber wäre es sicherlich noch schöner. 

Allerdings ist dein Schnellspanner falsch herum montiert. Der Schlitz kommt nach vorn


----------



## Marcy666 (19. August 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Du hast aber Vertrauen zu Deiner Sattelstütze und dem Sitzrohr bzw. Rahmen. Und es ist sogar eine versenkbare Stütze.....




Warum sollte ich das nicht haben, wird schon seit Jahren so beim Singletrailer benutzt


----------



## Marcy666 (19. August 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau, der Vorbau sieht toll aus. Gefällt mir gut. Ohne Felgenaufkleber wäre es sicherlich noch schöner.
> 
> Allerdings ist dein Schnellspanner falsch herum montiert. Der Schlitz kommt nach vorn



Danke, Felgenaufkleber sind schon ab (siehe Bild mit Singletrailer) 

Ups, eigentlich klar - der Schlitz ist vorne


----------



## Chris13 (19. August 2013)

Nach dem Urlaub in den Alpen wieder auf Trailbike umgebaut. 

Änderungen:

140mm Hebel hinten
W35 650B Vorderrad
XX1

Macht unglaublich viel Spaß auf dem Trail. Hinterbau mit 140mm etwas straffer und direkter, aber mit viel Reserve auch bei Drops. 

650B Vorderrad - ich glaube der größte Vorteil ist der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel. Allerdinds müsste ich für eine optimale Position jetzt mit dem Lenker noch tiefer. Dann droht allerdings Kollisionsgefahr mit dem Oberrohr. Mit der FOX34 geht es so gerade eben. Ist aber nicht optimal (nach FOX auch nicht dafür freigegeben - aber das ist wohl eher Marketing um die 650B Gabeln zu verkaufen). Meine nächste Gabel wird aber wohl auch eine 650B - da kann man ja dann auch 26 Zoll problemlos mit fahren. Mal sehen wann die Pike 27,5 endlich vernünftig lieferbar ist. Dann werde ich die evtl. mal testen.  

XX1 hatte ich lange rumliegen und war mir zu schade in den Alpen. Daher erst nach dem Urlaub verbaut. Mit dem 32er finde ich es etwas dünn. Werde vermutlich mal auf ein 34er wechseln. Von der Untersetzung hat man ja mit dem 42er viel Luft. Mir würde das mit dem 32er sogar in den Alpen reichen. Auf eine Führung vorne kann man tatsächlich verzichten.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. August 2013)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... so, heute noch einen weiteren 'Einsatzbereich' für das 301 ausprobiert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also was der Kurze da mit seinen Armen macht: Genial  der gefällt mir


----------



## Flo-mit-W (20. August 2013)

So, und jetzt noch mal meins, schön in Szene gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler01 (20. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Die letzte Ausbaustufe für dieses Jahr. Nach den neuen Laufrädern jetzt mit Syntace Vector Carbon-Lenker, Syntace Megaforce-Vorbau und Acros A Flat SL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey sieht "Potent" aus, der Lenker und Vorbau habs echt gebracht! Wie fahren sich die Flats im vergleich zu deinen Klicker?


----------



## An der Alb (20. August 2013)

Na ja, gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach 20 Jahren Clickies, zumindest am Anfang. Bin am Sonntag einen Weg/Trail mit Wurzelteppichen und ein paar Stufen gefahren. Das war mit Flats schon genial. Du kannst die Sache mit viel mehr Risiko angehen. Wenn du am Samstag kommst werde ich die Nagelfluhrunde aber mit Clickies fahren, da da eigentlich überhaupt nichts technisches dabei ist.


----------



## Chris13 (20. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Na ja, gewöhnungsbedürftig, nach 20 Jahren Clickies, zumindest am Anfang. Bin am Sonntag einen Weg/Trail mit Wurzelteppichen und ein paar Stufen gefahren. Das war mit Flats schon genial. Du kannst die Sache mit viel mehr Risiko angehen. Wenn du am Samstag kommst werde ich die Nagelfluhrunde aber mit Clickies fahren, da da eigentlich überhaupt nichts technisches dabei ist.



Bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert. Ich fühle mich auf den Dingern einfach unsicher. Kommt sicher daher das ich in über 20 Jahren Rennsport auf der Straße und MTB immer eingeklickt gefahren bin.

Aber selbst im DH Weltcup fahren ja auch noch viele eingeklickt.

Auch bei Sprüngen, Drops, etc... habe ich ein viel besseres Gefühl, wenn ich mit dem Bike fest verbunden bin. Und absteigen möchte ich ja eh nicht.... 

Nur bei technischen, langsamen und steilen  Abfahrten ist da für mich ein Vorteil. Daher fahre ich bei solchen Strecken einen FiveTen Minnaar Schuh mit XTR Trail Pedal. Aber das XTR Trail bietet wirklich nicht viel - da werde ich vielleicht noch mal was anderes versuchen.


----------



## An der Alb (20. August 2013)

Bei schnellen ruppigen Abfahrten gebe ich dir Recht. Langsam und technisch, oder an bestimmten Stellen einfach mal was versuchen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, dass es dich wegen den Clickies legt, macht schon Spass. Ich habe mir die Five Ten Freerider und die Acros Flat A SL gekauft. Werde aber bei klassischen Touren auch wechseln.


----------



## Marcy666 (20. August 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Also was der Kurze da mit seinen Armen macht: Genial  der gefällt mir




Wenn Du ihn jetzt noch hören könntest  "LOS GEHT'S JUHU"


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (20. August 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> . Werde aber bei klassischen Touren auch wechseln.



Ist das euer Ernst, ihr wechselt die Pedale je nach dem was ihr für ne Tour fahrt? Verrückte Welt. 

Flat drauf und fertig...

Wenn man zu Sprüngen Klickis braucht stimmt was mit der Technik nicht.


----------



## mynoxin (20. August 2013)

Mit guten Schuhen sitzt das flat wie Kleber.


----------



## duke209 (20. August 2013)

Dr.Rossifumi schrieb:


> Ist das euer Ernst, ihr wechselt die Pedale je nach dem was ihr für ne Tour fahrt? Verrückte Welt.
> 
> Flat drauf und fertig...



Wird sich sicher legen nach einiger Zeit....aller Anfang (Umstieg) is schwer.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. August 2013)

Ich geh grad auf Klickies zurück. Mich nervt einfach, dass man auf Plattformpedalen immer anders steht und grad in kniffeligen Passagen auf dem Pedal nicht mehr in die optimale Position zurückrücken kann.  Das Ausklicken bzw. die Sicherheit dabei gewinne ich langsam beim Pseudotrialen zurück und gleichzeitig versuche ich die saubere Technik durch gelegentliche Trainings auf dem Hartail mit Flats beizubehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (20. August 2013)

Grundsätzlich könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dauerhaft zu wechseln. Dass der Schuh aber tatsächlich am Flat klebt, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Daher sehe ich bei einer 80 km Tour ohne technische Passagen mehr Sinn in Clickies. Und Sprünge klappen auch mit Flats schon ganz gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. August 2013)

Flats oder Klickies ?
ist eigentlich egal
es kommt auch auf das Terrain an und es muss letztendlich einem liegen und dann geht mit beiden eigentlich auch alles. 
ich persönlich mag Klickies auch lieber und fahre die Flats hauptsächlich im Winter mit normalen aber warmen Wanderschuhen. Das Einklicken gibt mir schon so etwas wie "Sicherheit" da ich auch das Gefühl "fest"verbunden zu sein brauche.
und wegen den Klickies hat es mich nur einmal gelegt.....vor ~20Jahren am 2 Tag als ich vor der Eisdiele angehalten habe und versuchte wie bei den Riemenpedalen (!) vorher den Fuß nach hinten raus zu ziehen..... die Lacher hatte ich jedenfalls auf meiner Seite


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. August 2013)

Ich fahre beides und wechsle ggf. Ist doch nix dabei...


----------



## RadTotal (21. August 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und wegen den Klickies hat es mich nur einmal gelegt.....vor ~20Jahren am 2 Tag als ich vor der Eisdiele angehalten habe und versuchte wie bei den Riemenpedalen (!) vorher den Fuß nach hinten raus zu ziehen..... die Lacher hatte ich jedenfalls auf meiner Seite



Bei mir war es der erste Tag 

Aber wir sind nicht alleine 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geYdULNf9vQ"]Ds RÃ¶llali - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Gosch (21. August 2013)

recht cooles Pic:


----------



## Andi_72 (21. August 2013)

moin!

Bei so vielen schönen Bergbildern wird man ganz neidisch. Zumindest auf die Leute, die da ganz nah dran wohnen...

Allerdings habe ich in diesem Urlaub wieder mal gemerkt, dass die Topografie der Alpen für einen Mittelgebirgsler ganz schön anstrengend ist







Zehn Tage Seiser Alm bei bestem Wetter.

Als Bikegebiet absolut zu empfehlen. Schöne Flowtrails, leicht bis schwer verblockte Wege - sehr abwechslungsreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (23. August 2013)

ein 301 ist wirklich niemals fertig, hat sich schon wieder einiges getan

uphill:





downhill:





antriebsumbau:





cockpit:





-umbau von sram XX 2x10 auf 1x10. optisch wahrlich kein upgrade mit der pizzascheibe hinten und der verstÃ¼mmelten kurbel, funktionieren tut das ganze halt super und auÃerdem optic follows function. hab auch nur gut 100â¬ investiert
-lenker welcher der 185mm coil gabel wÃ¼rdig ist. von 711mm auf 780mm, dazu ordentliche griffe
-gescheite pedale mit ordentlich grip, brachte mir fahrtechnisch sehr viel

gewicht:
12,9kg


----------



## duke209 (23. August 2013)

Sieht ranzig aus  gefällt mir!!
45er MF? Das du den DT noch fährst wundert mich.

Bei mir sollte morgen ein 780er Vector ankommen im Austausch von Syntace, bin gespannt wie das sich fährt. Leider mit 18mm Rise, der 10er mit 12 Grad ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Bislang 680 mit 10er Rise.


----------



## Qia (23. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Sieht ranzig aus  gefällt mir!!
> 45er MF? Das du den DT noch fährst wundert mich.
> 
> Bei mir sollte morgen ein 780er Vector ankommen im Austausch von Syntace, bin gespannt wie das sich fährt. Leider mit 18mm Rise, der 10er mit 12 Grad ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Bislang 680 mit 10er Rise.



Ranzig?


----------



## walter021 (23. August 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Sieht ranzig aus  gefällt mir!!
> 45er MF? Das du den DT noch fährst wundert mich.
> 
> Bei mir sollte morgen ein 780er Vector ankommen im Austausch von Syntace, bin gespannt wie das sich fährt. Leider mit 18mm Rise, der 10er mit 12 Grad ist nicht mehr lieferbar. Bislang 680 mit 10er Rise.



ranzig triffts ganz gut

ist 12-42 auf ein 30er kettenblatt. später dann 11-42. bei 26kmh in der ebene ist halt schluss, aber da begrenzt dann eh der dicke baron
der DT geht mit ordentlich SAG ganz ok. uphill muss ich dann bei steilen sachen halt hie und da mal lockouten

von 680 auf 780 ist sicher ein geiles gefühl, harleymäßig
hab mir anfangs auch gedacht, schaust mal wie es so geht, dann in 1cm schritten kürzen. dazu wirds wohl nicht kommen...


----------



## rzOne20 (24. August 2013)

welche pedale hastn genommen?


----------



## walter021 (24. August 2013)

reverse trail seeker 2.0 sind das. kann ich definitiv weiter empfehen


----------



## jammerlappen (24. August 2013)

Welches Kettenblatt haste genommen und warum nichtgleich Spiderless? Und wie gut sitzt die Kette?Und wie oft bist Du in der Praxis auf den kleinen Ritzeln unterwegs?


----------



## walter021 (24. August 2013)

-30er kettenblatt, bei der XX kurbel ist der spider fix mit der welle verbunden und ich wollte nicht extra ne kurbel kaufen. 
-noch ist mir die kette nicht abgesprungen, habs aber auch noch nicht so lange. das neue typ 2 schaltwerk scheint da wohl was zu bringen. wird sich zeigen ob ich eine kettenführung brauche 
-da hier direkt in den alpen wohl nur zu 20%


----------



## NINO-GERONIMO (31. August 2013)

SO HIER MAL MEINS
nur passen die grüntöne mal wieder nicht


----------



## biker-wug (31. August 2013)

Die Sattelstütze geht überhaupt nicht, ansonsten sehr feines Teil.

Das Rot ist schick, vor allem auch mit der passenden Kettenführung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. August 2013)

Uff, ohne Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, würde ich wohl wieder auf die vorige (?) Ausbaustufe zurückbauen






Oder vielleicht würde auch ein Wechsel der Sattelstütze schon reichen, ich mag die Lefty eh nich, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Nur so wie es da steht, mit der Sattelstütze... Find ich persönlich es echt alles andere als schön


----------



## k.wein (31. August 2013)

Also ,ich finde Lefty toll. Muss aber meinem Vorredner recht geben. Farbe von Spider, Naben und Stütze ist sehr grenzwertig.
Zu allem Unglück scheinen es noch verschiedene Grüntöne zu sein.
Aber dir muss es gefallen. 
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. August 2013)

NINO-GERONIMO schrieb:


> SO HIER MAL MEINS
> nur passen die grüntöne mal wieder nicht



Ich würds in jedem Fall so lassen, weils von dem 08/15 schwarzen Einheitsbrei mal endlich was Abwechslung bringt. Finde es absolut bestens so wie es ist


----------



## motoerhead (5. September 2013)

bashguard und leitungen werden noch geändert... 
gewicht <20kg (hoffe ich) 

hinten 120mm und vorn 140mm 

der erste große test muss leider noch warten


----------



## biker-wug (5. September 2013)

Macht sich doch ganz schick. Hättest aber ruhig ein zwei Bilder mehr reinstellen können.

Gefällt mir.

Freu mich schon drauf, es live zu sehen.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. September 2013)

Seh ich auch so: paar mehr Bilder und Infos! Und dass Du knapp unter 20kg kommst, kann ich mir auch vorstellen


----------



## walter021 (5. September 2013)

interessante reifenkombi, hab ich auch mal getestet und war ganz gut soweit


----------



## motoerhead (5. September 2013)

nr. 2





ich bete darum, dass es unter 13kg werden...  

ja mal schaun was die Reifen so machen... den Baron kenne ich schon.
Zweifel habe ich beim x-king, aber ich lasse mich gern Ã¼berraschen 

bei dem Radel (zweitradel) habe ich versucht aus gebrauchten Teilen das Beste raus zu bekommen und dabei unter 2000â¬ zu bleiben... 
fast geschafft


----------



## thetourist (5. September 2013)

Tolles Budget-Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. September 2013)

motoerhead schrieb:


> nr. 2
> 
> Zweifel habe ich beim x-king, aber ich lasse mich gern überraschen



Schoenes Rad! Budget bike....lol.....da traeumen andere von.

Vom X-King darfst Du nicht die Welt erwarten, aber hat doch gut Grip wenn man das flache Profil bedenkt.


----------



## Wuerzig (6. September 2013)

so, hier mal meins. Gestern fertig geworden. Vorne 150 cm,hinten 140 cm Federweg. Insgesamt 12,25kg. 

Die Beschriftung der Reifen wegzubekommen, habe ich bei einem alten Reifen versucht. Alles in allem ist mir das der Aufwand nicht wert. Darum bleibt die Beschriftung jetzt einfach drauf


----------



## thetourist (6. September 2013)

Das "Budget" war ja auch seinen von Ihm erreichten Preis bezogen. Da träum ich von für so "wenig" Geld ein LV aufzubauen mit den Komponenten.. 




dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schoenes Rad! Budget bike....lol.....da traeumen andere von.
> 
> Vom X-King darfst Du nicht die Welt erwarten, aber hat doch gut Grip wenn man das flache Profil bedenkt.


----------



## motoerhead (6. September 2013)

hab auch lange gerbaucht, bis alles zusammen war.... wie dann der Rahmen im Bikemarkt war, gings ganz schnell und nun is es fast fertig...


----------



## Rüssel__ (7. September 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Freu mich schon drauf, es live zu sehen.



Und beim nächsten Allgäubesuch wirds auch eingepackt

Dani viel Spaß mit dem neuen Flitzer....


----------



## biker-wug (7. September 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Und beim nächsten Allgäubesuch wirds auch eingepackt
> 
> Dani viel Spaß mit dem neuen Flitzer....



Der Besuch dauert aber noch, du weisst ja warum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (7. September 2013)

Nachdem ich ja hier wegen meiner Felgenfarbe angefragt hatte, hier nun das Ergebnis:













Wie man sieht ist es blau geworden. Der rote LRS wandert ins 601 als Winter- und Feuchtlaufradsatz. Ist vorne schon ein High Roller 2.4 3C drin, hinten überlege ich noch.

Aktuell wieder mit der Sektor, die wirklich einen guten Job macht. Die schwarze Pike ist leider schon defekt, Luft wandert wohl ins Casting und selbst ohne Druck in der Positivkammer ist sie straff.

Hier noch ein Handybild mit 650B Vorderrad und schwarzer P35:





Mein vorläufiges Ergebnis des 650B Test ist (vorbehaltlich der defekten Pike), dass man den Einfluß von Reifen und Gabel wesentlich mehr bemerkt als die Laufradgröße. Mir hat der Maxxpro High Roller 27.5" wesentlich weniger gut gefallen als der Minion 3C in 26". Natürlich kann sich das mit funktionierender Pike wieder etwas drehen.

Ich würde sagen, wenn man den persönlich richtigen Reifen, mit der passenden Felge und dem richtigen Luftdruck hat, das Fahrwerk auf seine persönlichen Bedürfnisse eingestellt ist und dann noch Verbesserug sucht, kann man sich Gedanken über die Laufradgröße machen.

Bei mir ist mit dem schleichenden Defekt der Pike eine deutliche Verschlechterung eingetreten. Auch rutscht der High Roller in Maxxpro früher weg als ein Minion im trockenen. Die Faktoren sind mir mehr aufgefallen, als dass, was der größerer Reifen verbesseren sollte. Und es ist denke ich ja nicht so, dass der High Roller schlecht ist. Auch war die Pike ja nicht so schlecht, dass ich es sofort als Defekt ausgemacht habe. Mir ist halt aufgefallen, dass sie immer härter wurde und nur noch 2/3 des Federwegs genutzt hat (also eigentlich nicht unfahrbar).

PS: ist alles nur mein perönliches Empfinden und hier ist ja Galerie

Grüße Daniel


----------



## biker-wug (7. September 2013)

Mit schwarzer Pike gefällt mir das 301 besser als mit der Sektor.

Die blauen Laufräder sind super.


----------



## Tracer (7. September 2013)

k.wein schrieb:


> Also ,ich finde Lefty toll. Muss aber meinem Vorredner recht geben. Farbe von Spider, Naben und Stütze ist sehr grenzwertig.
> Zu allem Unglück scheinen es noch verschiedene Grüntöne zu sein.
> Aber dir muss es gefallen.
> Gruß.
> Karsten




Kannst du bitte deine Erfahrung geben mit dem neuen mk10., in Vergleich zu deine anderen mk?! Vortrieb, durch dem mehr Federweg, sag es bergauf?


----------



## An der Alb (7. September 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ja hier wegen meiner Felgenfarbe angefragt hatte, hier nun das Ergebnis:



Hast du gut gemacht  Und mir gefällt´s mit der aktuellen Gabel besser.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. September 2013)

Ich fand es interessant was du zu den Reifen geschrieben hast. Hab vorne auch 650b und würde längerfristig vom Hans Dampf wieder weggehen. Der ist mir einfach zu grobstollig fürs VR.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. September 2013)

Hier mal mein MK8.


----------



## duke209 (8. September 2013)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Hast du gut gemacht  Und mir gefällt´s mit der aktuellen Gabel besser.



Die Pike find ich optisch besser.
  @Duke_do = Edit / gerade deinen Bericht im Gabelthread gelesen...danke.


----------



## Duke_do (9. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> @_Duke_do_ = Edit / gerade deinen Bericht im Gabelthread gelesen...danke.



Gut das ich mit schreiben gewartet hatte (wollte nicht so viel am Handy tippen). Manche Dinge erledigen sich von alleine 

Kann noch hinzufügen, dass man zwar den Unterschied der Einbauhöhe von "kleiner" Gabel auf "längerer" Gabel nicht so doll merkt, aber als ich die Sektor mit 26" Rad wieder drin hatte, war das Rad gleich wieder etwas handlicher und neigte nicht ganz so sehr dazu, Kurven weiter zu fahren (wenn man nicht auf ordentlich zu am Lenker achtet, sondern es "einfach so laufen lässt"). Und das trotz der 250Gr mehr an der Front.

650B / 27.5" hinterläßt einen zwiespältigen Eindruck. Ob man das wirklich braucht? Bin schon fast am überlegen, ob eine 26" Pike nicht besser gewesen wäre. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man die nach einer längeren Testphase immer noch getauscht bekommt, weil es genug Leute gibt, die 27.5" haben wollen (und kaum bis keinen Verlust dabei macht).

Werde also wenn mein Pike wieder da ist noch etwas Testen und wenn mir danach ist bereichten (dann wohl er im 650B Thread)

Grüße Daniel


----------



## biker-wug (9. September 2013)

Die 650b Pike kannst locker wieder verkaufen. Auch weil viele sie anstelle einer Lyrik nehmen, so wie ich auch. Da kommt man mit der 650b auf die gleiche Einbauhöhe.


----------



## Qia (9. September 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Gut das ich mit schreiben gewartet hatte (wollte nicht so viel am Handy tippen). Manche Dinge erledigen sich von alleine
> 
> Kann noch hinzufügen, dass man zwar den Unterschied der Einbauhöhe von "kleiner" Gabel auf "längerer" Gabel nicht so doll merkt, aber als ich die Sektor mit 26" Rad wieder drin hatte, war das Rad gleich wieder etwas handlicher und neigte nicht ganz so sehr dazu, Kurven weiter zu fahren (wenn man nicht auf ordentlich zu am Lenker achtet, sondern es "einfach so laufen lässt"). Und das trotz der 250Gr mehr an der Front.
> 
> ...



Ich würde es vielleicht so formulieren: Für die Leute, denen ihr Lenkwinkel jetzt schon zu laufruhig ist, sollten von unterschiedlichen Radgrößen vo/hi absehen.

lg
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (9. September 2013)

Laufruhe haste schon am 601


----------



## paulipan (10. September 2013)

Könnt ihr mir sagen, ab wann das 301 das rote "V" auf dem Unterrohr hat?


----------



## 147ar (10. September 2013)

ab MK 8


----------



## duke209 (10. September 2013)

aber nicht alle (?) gibt einige MK8 hier die es ned haben
z.B. vom user "dre"


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. September 2013)

das rote V ist nur aufgeklebt
zieht man es ab kommt darunter das normale graue V zum Vorschein

hier sieht man gut wie es sich "3D mäßig" abhebt


----------



## dre (10. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> aber nicht alle (?) gibt einige MK8 hier die es ned haben
> z.B. vom user "dre"



... das rote V war auch an meinem 301. Ich habe es aber entfernt, wie auch das Lago, äh Logo, sorry, am Steuerrohr und die Aufkleber am Dämpfer und, und, und...


----------



## duke209 (10. September 2013)

dre schrieb:


> ... das rote V war auch an meinem 301. Ich habe es aber entfernt, wie auch das Lago, äh Logo, sorry, am Steuerrohr und die Aufkleber am Dämpfer und, und, und...



Fall abgeschlossen und aufgeklärt


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2013)

brauch da mal hilfe von der stylepolizei: für ein silbernes rad (liteville 301 in raw) soll ein neuer LRS her!

er (der besitzer) tendiert zu alles in silber mit folgenden komponenten:
nabe superstar tesla silber (die links oben)
silberne messerspeichen
silberne nippel (alu)
spank spike evo in chrom

denkt ihr das sieht bescheuert aus? hat jemand sowas liegen oder schon mal gesehen? foto wär hilfreich?

danke, G.

edit: no a foto vom radl


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. September 2013)

Also ich stelle mir das nicht so schick vor. Zu viel Silber. Würde versuchen etwas Abwechslung reinzubringen und evtl farbliche Akzente setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2013)

hier das bike alleine:




schwarz hatten wir auch schon, das gefällt au nit so


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. September 2013)

Also die dt felgen sehen super aus. Schwarz weiss rot passt super zur Gabel


----------



## michi3 (11. September 2013)

wenn es nicht schwarz sein soll brauchst ne heftige Farbe die nicht dazu passt, Laufräder dürfen nicht zum Bike passen....

evtl. schwarze Naben, schwarze Speichen und die giftgrünen Spank Subrosa oder auch der gelbe Mavic Crossmax schaut extrem gut in einem Raw Rahmen aus, hab ich schon probiert, aber leider kein Foto gemacht.

und unbedingt den roten DT Aufkleber am Dämpfer entfernen.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2013)

dämpfer is eh schon mein roco air LO drauf ;-)
is also überhaupt niemand hier für die chrome spike?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. September 2013)

ich würde die Laufräder drin lassen und ggf. mit dem aktuellen rot-silber Dekor versehen.
Gibt es einzeln im DT Onlineshop.


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2013)

laufräder (bzw) felgen werden auf alle fälle getauscht (stabiler und breiter ist die devise)
eher die laufräder, die leichten bleiben dann für touren mit tourenbereifung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duke_do (11. September 2013)

Ist zwar ein 601, aber silberne Spike 35...





hier rotes Vorderrad Spike 35...





Grüße Daniel


----------



## rzOne20 (11. September 2013)

ja hab ich gesehen ... du sack, die haben uns ja jetzt noch verwirrt ;-)


----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2013)

Rot gefällt mir besser, anders ist es sehr farblos...


----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2013)

Schlechtes Bild, aber so sieht es mit blau aus.
Leider nur hinterrad, war leihweise.


----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2013)

Oder Gold wie Rüssel:


----------



## Duke_do (11. September 2013)

Blau kann ich auch, aber Rad ist nicht mehr Raw 





und weiße Stiffys aber Rahmen schwarz :


----------



## biker-wug (11. September 2013)

Die weissen kommen gut, richtig fett, sieht super aus.


----------



## Rüssel__ (11. September 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> wenn es nicht schwarz sein soll brauchst ne heftige Farbe die nicht dazu passt, Laufräder dürfen nicht zum Bike passen....
> 
> evtl. schwarze Naben, schwarze Speichen und die giftgrünen Spank Subrosa oder auch der gelbe Mavic Crossmax schaut extrem gut in einem Raw Rahmen aus, hab ich schon probiert, aber leider kein Foto gemacht.



Genau mein Motto, die Laufräder dürfen sich ruhig abheben
Ist aber auch nicht jedermanns sache.....


----------



## wubu (12. September 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> brauch da mal hilfe von der stylepolizei: für ein silbernes rad (liteville 301 in raw) soll ein neuer LRS her!
> 
> er (der besitzer) tendiert zu alles in silber mit folgenden komponenten:
> nabe superstar tesla silber (die links oben)
> ...




Die sind silber:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=74&products_id=664


----------



## nilo888 (13. September 2013)

Kleines Upgrade von mir, neue Gabel und Laufräder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. September 2013)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade von mir, neue Gabel und Laufräder


nicht so schüchtern, die geile Farbe darf auch gerne größer gezeigt werden ! 



die Pike passt gut dazu !
jetzt müsste ja schon fast eine Reverb mit dem schwarzen Tauchrohr verbaut werden !!


----------



## DC. (13. September 2013)

Sehr geile Farbe. Sieht stimmig aus.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. September 2013)

Starkes Rad!


----------



## Pure_Power (13. September 2013)

Ich bleibe beim langweiligen schwarz



Inzwischen sind auch Pedale und eine Kette verbaut...
Die weiße Revelation stört mich immer mehr und es wird wohl auch wieder eine Reverb Stealth verbaut werden, irgendwie vermisse ich die nun doch sehr gewaltig auf´m Trail.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. September 2013)

Neue Pike fürs MK8 .


----------



## nilo888 (14. September 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nicht so schüchtern, die geile Farbe darf auch gerne größer gezeigt werden !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, die Stütze sollte noch schwarz sein, aber ich bin kein Fan der
Reverb


----------



## haubert (14. September 2013)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade von mir, neue Gabel und Laufräder


 Das ist einfach nur endgeil Gefällt super


----------



## acheloos (15. September 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich bleibe beim langweiligen schwarz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der 1200er MK2 im Hintergrund ist auch schick und inzwischen ein echtes Sammlerstück.


----------



## nope 75 (15. September 2013)

Hier mal eins von denn Guten Alten MK1 mit sonn Neumodischem Kram (versenkbare Sattelstütze..... Leider G**L)





Einer der besten Erfindungen.
Gruß
nope 75


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HobNob (15. September 2013)

Dies ist mein neues fahrrad.














Spezifikation

Liteville 301 Mk11 Sz - L
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 27.5
E13 TRS+ 27.5
Maxxis High Roller 2 2.75 EXO TR
Shimano XTR M985 Trail Scheibenbremse
Shimano XTR Kurbeln
SRAM XX 11-36 Kassette
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 150mm
Nuke Proof Neuton Mag/Ti
Shimano XTR/Saint Gangschaltung
Raceface Atlas Lenker und Vorbau

Gewicht 12.7kg


----------



## dre (16. September 2013)

Das Gewicht ist bei der Ausstattung mit 650B und L-Rahmen ja mal eine Ansage. Ist die Pike so leicht?


----------



## Chris13 (16. September 2013)

Wo hast Du denn die 27,5 Zoll Pike RCT3 her? Bei allen Importeuren und Shops sehe ich die im Moment als nicht lieferbar.


----------



## tom194 (16. September 2013)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn die 27,5 Zoll Pike RCT3 her? Bei allen Importeuren und Shops sehe ich die im Moment als nicht lieferbar.


hier
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...olo-Air-mattschwarz::59923.html?refID=froogle


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. September 2013)

Hey, das sieht echt gut aus! An den LRS hatte ich auch schon gedacht...
Wie machen sich ie Reifen im Praxistest? Und wie sieht es mit dem Platz am HR mit 27,5 aus? Nur so, falls ich den auch mal "vergrößern" wollte. Hab den XL Rahmen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2013)

Sehr schön hobnob! 
 @Flo : 27.5 hinten passt vor allem im XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (16. September 2013)




----------



## Wuerzig (16. September 2013)

HobNob schrieb:


> Dies ist mein neues fahrrad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr schön. nur die gekreuzten Züge stören mich ein wenig.


----------



## duke209 (16. September 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


>



Entgegen der "älteren" Bilder staubt das 301 im Gegensatz zum 601 wohl ein?

"Material Boy" passt da ganz gut


----------



## Normansbike (16. September 2013)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade von mir, neue Gabel und Laufräder




Genau mein Geschmack. Nur die Labels entfernen und fertig.


----------



## kubad (18. September 2013)

Kleines Upgrade von mir,    11,85kg


----------



## dre (18. September 2013)

tolle Kiste. Was fährst du damit? Marathon?


----------



## kubad (18. September 2013)

setup is for Trail, leicht AM, ich varte fur teleskop (Vecnum) Reverb ist K.O.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. September 2013)

@ kubad:
meine Güte, das Teil ist heiss!!


----------



## Pure_Power (20. September 2013)

Gibt ein paar schicke 301 Aufbauten hier auf der Seite zu begutachten!

Ich habe heute meine Pike bekommen 




12,65 kg all inkl., alle Teile aufgelistet auf der Seite im Fotoalbum.

Ich will hier beim besten Willen keine (neue) Gewichtsdiskussion starten. Grade die 11,85  kg von kubad sind (für mich absolut) realistisch. Einige der letzten hier getätigten Gewichtsangaben kann und will ich so nicht ganz glauben


----------



## Normansbike (20. September 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Gibt ein paar schicke 301 Aufbauten hier auf der Seite zu begutachten!
> 
> Ich habe heute meine Pike bekommen
> 
> ...



Mag ja keine Standart, ala Liteville schwarz. Aber das ist echt krass, Super geil. Und wie ist die Pike? Und welche hast du? Die Solo Air?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (21. September 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mag ja keine Standart, ala Liteville schwarz. Aber das ist echt krass, Super geil. Und wie ist die Pike? Und welche hast du? Die Solo Air?



Also ich seh noch weiße flecken...;-)

Ich muss gestehen, diese Variante des konsequenten schwarz gefällt mir auch.


----------



## rzOne20 (21. September 2013)

wie hastn du den weissen schriftzug entfernt. überlege auch schon eine zeit und wollte es jetzt mit isopropylalkohol probieren?


----------



## Pure_Power (21. September 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, mir gefällt es auch ziemlich gut 
Zu der SoloAir kann ich aktuell noch nichts sagen, bis auf dass sie erstaunlich sensibel "out of the box" funktioniert. Ich war mir sehr unsicher ob SA oder DP, da ich eine Absenkfunktion aber nicht brauche und selbst bei Gabeln die eine hatten nie benutzt habe, habe ich die SA gekauft. Jetzt im Nachhinein, die richtige Entscheidung, da sie leichter ist und wohl auch besser funktioniert.

Die LV Laserschriftzüge und X0 Decals habe ich mit einem schwarzen edding 3000 übermalt.

Es wird noch ein paar Änderungen an dem Rad geben.
-leichtere X0/XX Kassette (wenn mir mal eine günstig über den Weg läuft)
-KMC SL10 Kette
-Syntace MegaForce2 <50mm
-Syntace NumberNine TI (trotz der "schlechten" Lager, das Gewicht ist einfach sexy)
-Ich habe hier noch einen ganz schwarzen Tune KommVor Sattel liegen, der wird wohl auch wieder den Weg ans 301 finden.
-Reifenwahl generell und ob tubeless oder Schlauch, hier bin ich auch noch unentschlossen. 

Und obwohl ich meine Reverb stealth grade erst bewusst verkauft habe, werde ich wohl doch wieder eine kaufen, vermisse die Absenkfunktion doch erheblich auf´m Trail.


----------



## echtorg (21. September 2013)

@ pure hast du eine partsliste?

wenn ich bei mir das mehrgewicht von der lyrik wegrechne komme ich nie auf dein gewicht , und ich habe keine schweren sachen verbaut

bin aktuell bei 13,4 mit stahlfederlyrik


----------



## Pure_Power (21. September 2013)

Es ist zwar, wie erwähnt, eine Teileliste im Fotoalbum, aber ich poste sie hier einfach noch mal:

-Liteville 301 MK11 L 140mm raceblack
-Rock Shox Pike 26" RCT3 SoloAir 160mm
-Fox Float CTD Factory Series
-Syntace VarioSpin
-Syntace MegaSpacer
-Syntace F109 60mm Ti-Kit
-Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 740mm
-Syntace Screw-on gripz moto black 30.0
-Hope Tech X2 Stealth 2013 (Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung)
-Hope Floating Saw 203mm/183mm
-Hope Titanschraubenkit (komplett)
-Hope Tech Matchmaker Sram
-Jagwire L3 4mm
-Sram X0 3x10 Trigger
-Sram X0 Type2 10sp longcage
-Shimano FD-M 780-E XT E-Type
-Sram X0 175mm 44-33-22
-Race Face Crank Boots black
-Sram Truvativ GXP Lite black
-Syntace Rockguard Sram
-Syntace SCS2 Kettenführung
-Hope F20 Pedale black
-Sram PG-1050 10sp 32-11
-KMC X10 Kette
-Tune King15 / Kong X12 / ZTR Arch EX 26" / Sapim Laser / Sapim Polyax Alu 14mm / 1424Gr. (VR+HR)
-Syntace P6 34,9x400mm
-Selle Italia SLR 135gr
-Syntace SuperLock2
-Schwalbe Fat Albert EVO Front 26x2.4 Trailstar
-Schwalbe Hans Dampf EVO 26x2.35 Trailstar
-Schwalbe SV14 (2x)

Beim schnellen Blick über dein 301, fällt mir auf, Sattel, LRS, Bremse dürften bei mir signifikant leichter sein. Die Pike wiegt ja <1900gr, eine Lyrik Coil >2500gr ?!?


----------



## echtorg (21. September 2013)

laufräder habe ich hope/flow  1750 gram
bremse hope tech m4/techx2

kurbel und schaltwerk bin ich warscheinlich leichter(xtr)

reifen sind deine wieder leichter

lyrik hatt ca 2400 gramm

kann schon hinkommen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> 12,65 kg all inkl., alle Teile aufgelistet auf der Seite im Fotoalbum.


das kommt schon hin
ich bin bei ähnlichen Parts bei ~12,8kg (ohne Dreck, Flasche & Lenker-Handgranate)


----------



## Pure_Power (21. September 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich erwähnen, dass Ihr beide auch "noch leichtere" Modele fahrt (MK8/MK9).

Die 12,7kg von HobNob http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10948602&postcount=9387 mag ich nicht so recht glauben.
Das 301 von kubad hätte ich wiederum "noch leichter" geschätzt als 11,85kg http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10956527&postcount=9397
Auch hier finde ich das angegebene Gewicht äusserst "optimistisch" (eher unglaubwürdig) http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10876247&postcount=1575

*edit* Wie bereits erwähnt, sind meine Kassette, Kette und Pedale "unnötig" schwer.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. September 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die 12,7kg von HobNob http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10948602&postcount=9387 mag ich nicht so recht glauben.
> könnte knapp sein
> 
> Das 301 von kubad hätte ich wiederum "noch leichter" geschätzt als 11,85kg http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10956527&postcount=9397
> ...


letztendlich müsste man alle Bikes an geeichten Waagen oder zumindest an immer an der gleichen Waage wiegen um vergleichbare Werte zu bekommen.
Aber wegen 200/300g mehr oder weniger immer gleich ein Fass aufmachen lohnt auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (21. September 2013)

Bei den Gewichtsangaben hier und da denke ich auch ab und zu, dass evtl. ein paar  in eine gute Waage eine sinnvolle Investition wären. 


Da will ich jetzt auch meins mal zeigen.
Ich dachte mir beim Aufbau auch so was wie :
 SCHWARZ - BREIT - STARK
Und was rausgekommen ist seht ihr hier.
Zum Gewicht: solide 13,7 kg - wirklich und nicht geschönt- warum auch ?
Fährt sich super und macht einfach Spaß.


----------



## Pure_Power (21. September 2013)

@t BigMounty, könnte glatt meins sein, ich sehe da aber noch viel Potenzial zum Gewicht einsparen 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch einmal meinen Leidensweg seit 02/2011 vorstellen:
MK8:



MK8/MK9:



MK9:



MK10:



MK10 letzte Aufbaustufe:




4x 301 in 31 Monaten reicht vorerst, das MK11 werde ich erst einmal behalten


----------



## Wobbi (22. September 2013)

ein 301 mk10 in größe "s" (bedenkt bitte, dass nicht nur der rahmen, sondern auch gabel, bremsleitungen, züge, etc. leichter sind, als bei einem großen rahmen) auf unter 10,50 - 10,80kg (setup für normale touren und ggf. marathon oder sowas) zu bringen ist nun wahrlich keine kunst.


----------



## duke209 (22. September 2013)

@BigMounty = ist das eine 34,9mm Stealth ?


----------



## BigMounty (22. September 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> @_BigMounty_ = ist das eine 34,9mm Stealth ?


 


Ja, das ist eine 34,9 Stealth. Hier bei meinem 301 hab ich eine 380mm mit 125 mmHub verbaut und ist für mich mit 182cm am XL-Rahnen genau passend. Bei meinem 601in L hab ich eine 34,9 Stealth mit 150mm Hub verbaut.

Beim testen am 301 hab ich aber festgestellt, dass ich hier die 150mm Hubnicht ganz nutzen kann ( zu kurze Beine) , aber XL musste sein.

Mir ist die längere Fuhre angenehmer, weil "Läge läuft!"
Das ist ja auch das tolle an den LV - jeder findet was zu ihm passt.


----------



## duke209 (22. September 2013)

Danke. Beim nächsten kommt auch die 34,9er rein...der Optik halber, Mehrgewicht mir dann egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (22. September 2013)

Mein neues:





MK11, 140mm, Größe M
Die meisten Teile sind aus meinem alte Rad.
Bremse XTR Trail
Schalthebel, Umwerfer XTR
Schaltwerk XT, Kurbel XT umgebaut auf 2-fach 22-36 mit Carbon-Bash von User kuka.berlin
LRS Tune Twenty4
Lenker, Vorbau Syntace
Gabel Revelation DPA 150mm
Sattelstütze Scott, Sattel Speedneedle beides provisorisch, da ich den Rahmen erst 2 Tage vorm Urlaub bekommen hab.

So wie es dasteht 12,4kg.

Es kommt noch die CommandPost und ein Fizik Tundra vom alte Speci dran. Damit dürfte ich so bei 12,8 kg liegen.


----------



## biker-wug (22. September 2013)

Schönes dunkles grün, gefällt mir.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. September 2013)

@BigMounty: wie sieht denn dein 601 aus? Ist das der aufpolierte RAW Rahmen?


----------



## BigMounty (24. September 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @_BigMounty_: wie sieht denn dein 601 aus? Ist das der aufpolierte RAW Rahmen?


 
Ja, ich habe mein 601 tatsächlich ein bisschen mit Polierwerkzeug bearbeitet.
Bilder hab ich in meinem Album - hier wurden sie gelöscht weil nicht zum Thema passend.
Gruß


----------



## duke209 (24. September 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die LV Laserschriftzüge und X0 Decals habe ich mit einem schwarzen edding 3000 übermalt.



LV Laserschriftzüge werden richtig abgedeckt? Auch bei näherer Betrachtung? Haste noch nen Pic mit besser Auflösung/Licht? 

Bei vielen TF-bikes schimmert ja die Laserung auch durch, obwohl es mal hieß, dass nur raw-Frames eloxiert werden....passt aber nicht zu Bildern.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. September 2013)

Das mit dem schwarzen edding hält doch von jetzt bis gleich, außerdem sieht man es sofort das der schriftzug mit edding angemalt ist.verschandel das sonst so schöne rad nicht .


----------



## Pure_Power (24. September 2013)

So ab 50cm sieht man es, wenn man drauf achtet, der Schriftzug schimmert dann noch ganz leicht durch, ich habe auch relativ dick/ungenau drüber "gemalt".
Edding hält ziemlich gut, ich habe versucht mit Isopropanol, ein Stück vom Schriftzug wieder zu cleanen, das ist ganz schön zeitaufwändig, ich habe 2 Minuten an 2cm Linie geputzt/poliert und er war weit entfernt von 100%.
Mein 601 habe ich auch mit einem Edding angemalt


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. September 2013)

cool, wie damals die Playmobil Safari Jeeps zum Selberbemalen


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. September 2013)

Wenn es zielführend ist und das gewünscht Ergebnis bringt. Warum nicht? ;-)


----------



## rzOne20 (25. September 2013)

und kann man den weißen LV schriftzug mit isopropylalkohol oä wegmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (25. September 2013)

Nein.


----------



## pero38 (25. September 2013)

Kleines Foto für die galerie meines oldtimers, mit kleinen updates!!


----------



## thetourist (25. September 2013)

MK8 ist doch kein Oldtimer, ich halte mit MK5 dagegen...


----------



## davedudley (25. September 2013)

ne neue Gabel muss her


----------



## duke209 (25. September 2013)

krass. 
DT Swiss EXM? Carbon oder Alu? 
Wie passiert? Je nach Crash kann sich ja jede Fork so verformen. 

Wichtigste: Fahrer wohl auf????


----------



## duke209 (25. September 2013)

pero38 schrieb:


> Kleines Foto für die galerie meines oldtimers, mit kleinen updates!!



Was eindeutig stört und unglaubwürdig erscheint: diese Sauberkeit 
Mein Mk5 reinigt sich selber...


----------



## jammerlappen (25. September 2013)

Sauberkeit geht ja noch, aber wenn ich mir angucke wie vermackelt meins ist...bei dem is ja kein Untätchen dran


----------



## davedudley (25. September 2013)

Ist (war) ne EXM Alu, würde ich aber auch nie wieder kaufen. Bin halt  ganz blöd vom Weg abgekommen (Uetlibergtrail Zürich) und in einer Senke  "abgestiegen"). Weitere Schäden scheint es am Bike aber nicht zu geben. Dem Fahrer  gehts soweit auch wieder gut  (Nasenbeinbruch, Halswirbelsäule gestaucht und Kahnbeinbruch rechte Hand) Ärger mich jetzt nur noch mit der Hand rum. 

Aber zur Gabel. Hab eigentlich an die neue Pike in 160mm gedacht. Fahre hinten 140mm und wollte das eigentlich auch so lassen. Wie ist das mit der Geometrie? Könnte noch ca 2cm Spacer raus nehmen.


----------



## Qia (25. September 2013)

davedudley schrieb:


> ne neue Gabel muss her



Das sind definitiv die unangenehmsten Stürze...vor allem, wenn das Material nachlässt. 

Gute Besserung noch für Deine Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (25. September 2013)

Vario Spin? 

Ich hoffe, Du hast Dich nicht verletzt!


----------



## davedudley (25. September 2013)

ob der Steuersatz jetzt nen Vario Spin ist weiss ich noch nicht, lass mich da überraschen wenn ich ne neue Gabel hab 

Meine Verletzungen sind ja zum Glück fast alle schon wieder verheilt


----------



## cubabluete (25. September 2013)

Gegen die Pike 160 spricht bei 140 hinten nichts. Ist sicher eine top Gabel.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. September 2013)

@davedudley: Glaub das mit dem Variospin war auf den abgefahrenen Lenkwinkel bezogen 

Ich hab mit der Kombi gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bin damit auch 3 Tage in Whistler gefahren. DORT hätte ich hinten vielleicht etwas mehr gebrauchen können, was ich jetzt auch habe, nur noch nicht zum Testen kam. Aber hier in der Mittelgebirgen hat mir die Kombi allemal gerericht!


----------



## sebot.rlp (25. September 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sauberkeit geht ja noch, aber wenn ich mir angucke wie vermackelt meins ist...bei dem is ja kein Untätchen dran



Wozu gibt es Photoshop?


----------



## dageed (27. September 2013)

So, Farbwechsel und Neuaufbau sind endlich abgeschlossen 
Farbe nennt sich Neon-Rot-Orange und kommt leider auf Fotos nicht wirklich  rüber. Ist in Natura echt der Hammer.
Sattelstütze wird noch irgendwann getauscht gegen eine RS Reverb Stealth und eine leichte schwarze Kurbel muss auch noch ran  
Die Digi-Kofferwaage stoppt aktuell bei 13,7 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. September 2013)

Geilo - wo lackiert?


----------



## cubabluete (27. September 2013)

Sehr lässig die Farbkombi.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. September 2013)

bei der geilen Farbe darf es gerne größer sein


----------



## Gekko (27. September 2013)

Ja wirklich eine krass-geile Farbcombi!!!  Sag mal wie hast du denn die Züge verlegt..sind die gekreuzt oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Karwendelist (28. September 2013)

Leuchtet der Rahmen im Dunkeln?

Und da fehlt doch noch das Blaulicht!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. September 2013)

Der Schriftzug äit dem unterrohr kommt mal echt gut!


----------



## dre (28. September 2013)

... yep. LV von den Stadtwerken.

Sieht aber trotzdem wirklich gut aus.


----------



## michi3 (28. September 2013)

geiles Rad


----------



## biker-wug (28. September 2013)

Geniale Farbe.
Cooles Bike.


----------



## .Pit (29. September 2013)

Hallo

zum Thema Oldtimer, habe mein LV 301 MK4 eine 160er Gabel spendiert,rollt ganz gut damit.
Ist optisch noch bei den aktuellen Bikes dabei.

Gruß PIT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (29. September 2013)

.Pit schrieb:


> Ist optisch noch bei den aktuellen Bikes dabei.
> 
> Gruß PIT



okay, aber technisch kaum fahrbar ohne Steckachse & bei dem Lenkwinkel !

(Ironie aus  )


----------



## .Pit (29. September 2013)

Hallo

ich fahre damit AM/Enduro und finde das ganz gut ,fahre vo. SAG 26mm .Bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Oldi.
Habe noch ein LV 301 MK10 und der Unterschied ist da nicht groß,als Enduro aufgebaut .
Gruß PIT


----------



## Rüssel__ (29. September 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei der geilen Farbe darf es gerne größer sein



So könnt ich mir meins auch vorstellen......genau mein Geschmack


----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. September 2013)

Kommt sehr geil das orange !


----------



## daddy yo yo (29. September 2013)

klasser aufbau, das orangefarbene bike, all black, und der rahmen strahlt!  auch der schriftzug am unterrohr sieht richtig gut aus!

ich hab auch ein bisschen gebastelt:
fox float RL 150mm -> bos deville 170mm
dt swiss SSD 212 -> fox RP23
140mm -> 160mm

EDIT sagt, es hat 12,92 kg


----------



## dageed (30. September 2013)

Merci @all für das positive Feedback, freut mich sehr dass es gefällt 
Bin am Samstag eine ausgedehnte Tour damit gefahren und muss sagen: das Gerät fühlt sich dank der neuen Pike fast an wie ein neues Bike, macht gleich deutlich mehr Spass, hab mich neu  



jammerlappen schrieb:


> Geilo - wo lackiert?


Die Farbe kommt aus USA via ihbäh und gepulvert hat es IBC User KHUJAND.



Gekko schrieb:


> Ja wirklich eine krass-geile Farbcombi!!!  Sag mal wie hast du denn die Züge verlegt..sind die gekreuzt oder sieht das nur so aus?


Bremsleitung und Schaltzug habe ich zur obersten Kabelklemme hin zusammen gelegt und den Umwerferzug an der oberen rechten Klemme fixiert. Man kann es hier evtl. erahnen:


----------



## biker-wug (30. September 2013)

Kuhjand hatte also seine Finger mit im Spiel.
Saubere Arbeit!!


----------



## Normansbike (1. Oktober 2013)

Einfach Hammer geil das Bike!!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. Oktober 2013)

Bei der Farbkombi solltest du kostenlos Reifen von Continental bekommen! ;-)
Geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Oktober 2013)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


>



Gefällt mir auch Top das Bike und sehr gelungenes Foto


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Kuhjand hatte also seine Finger mit im Spiel.
> Saubere Arbeit!!



in KHUJAND gibt es keine Kühe. 
 @dageed
was hälst du davon ? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/526654?page=2&in=set


----------



## biker-wug (2. Oktober 2013)

Ups. ....
Khujand. Gespeichert....


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> ups. ....
> Khujand. Gespeichert....



schon ok


----------



## dageed (2. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in KHUJAND gibt es keine Kühe.
> @dageed
> was hälst du davon ? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/526654?page=2&in=set



Das sieht ja echt gut aus! Wird in naher Zukunft ran gepappt


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Oktober 2013)

dageed schrieb:


> Das sieht ja echt gut aus! Wird in naher Zukunft ran gepappt



das klare lenkerband "unterbricht" die farbgebung und die rahmenform  nicht so stark wie das schwarze lenkerband.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (2. Oktober 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was hälst du davon ? http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/526654?page=2&in=set



Habe ich schon probiert.
War mir zu schwer 
Ich habe jetzt Syntace Lenkerband an der Kettenstrebe 
Ist leichter und hat ein schönes Griffgefühl 
Taugt auch am RR-Lenker 

ray


----------



## DC. (5. Oktober 2013)

Neuer Vorbau: Thomson elite 4x 
Neues Schutzblech: ehem. Plastikkanister
Reverb stealth ist schon angekommen,  wartet nur noch darauf montiert zu werden. Die Comand Post geht nach der Revision bei Specialized in die Ersatzkiste.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Oktober 2013)

aber so herum nützt das Schutzblech nicht viel?


----------



## DC. (5. Oktober 2013)

Man merkt es schon ob man mit oder ohne fährt 
Aber sicherlich kann man das noch optimieren. 
Ach ja, die xt Bremsen sind auch noch neu...


----------



## dre (5. Oktober 2013)

Das 301 hat doch ein fettes Unterrohr. Immer schön gerade Linie fahren, dann kommt auch nur wenig Dreck beim Biker an.


----------



## Wuerzig (5. Oktober 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> Man merkt es schon ob man mit oder ohne fährt
> Aber sicherlich kann man das noch optimieren.
> Ach ja, die xt Bremsen sind auch noch neu...



naja, das es nützt solltest du es drehen (also den Flap nach hinten)


----------



## kippi (5. Oktober 2013)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> naja, das es nützt solltest du es drehen (also den Flap nach hinten)



Das wirkt wunder


----------



## DC. (6. Oktober 2013)

Finde die Schutzwirkung ok. Für mich passt es und darauf kommt es an. Muss aber eh noch einmal ein neues ausschneiden weil es nicht mit dem fat albert passt.


----------



## rrueegg (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mal so frei


----------



## Wuerzig (6. Oktober 2013)

schwarz rot gold...... und das in Zürich 

im Ernst: gefällt mir sehr gut! was macht das Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (6. Oktober 2013)

Momentan sind's 14050 Gramm.

- habe auf 19A Schläuche und XTR Kassette gewechselt
- Pedale und Mountain KingII kommen noch ;-)


----------



## BigMounty (6. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Was sind das für Felgen / Laufräder ?


----------



## rrueegg (6. Oktober 2013)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Was sind das für Felgen / Laufräder ?



- DT Swiss 240'er Straightpull Naben
- DT Swiss Competition Speichen
- Sapim Alu Nippel 14mm
- Carbonality Felgen


----------



## 101 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hmm...27,5/26Zoll sieht schon cool aus.. 

oder doch 29/27,5?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Oktober 2013)

Es ist 29/27.5


----------



## tommi101 (7. Oktober 2013)

Da hier gerade so einige Scaled Sizings gezeigt werden, hier mein neues LV mit 26"/650b.

301MK10 L 140mm Hebel
Fox 34 Float 650b 160mm (EBL 550mm)
HR: Ardent 26x2.4 auf FlowEX
VR: HD 27,5x2.25 auf FlowEX
Tretlagerhöhe: 35,5cm
Vorbau: 70mm auf negativ

Ein leichterer 650b/650b LRS folgt noch.


----------



## rrueegg (7. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön ;-) 
... viel Spass damit !!!!


----------



## dre (7. Oktober 2013)

... kommt die Kefü noch? Ich würde sonst eine Schraube in deren Befestigungsloch drehen, damit nicht zu viel Dreck in die Strebe gelangt.


----------



## 101 (7. Oktober 2013)

gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rbrandt1967 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal meins - ich bin aber bei 26' geblieben - bin 1. zu alt und  somit Old-School, 2. to Heavy für 29' und 3. werde ich den Unterschied  zu 650B bestimmt nicht 'erfahren'.


----------



## Toolkid (7. Oktober 2013)

rbrandt1967 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins - ich bin aber bei 26" geblieben ...


Gute Entscheidung.

BTW 1' = 1 Fuß = 12"
1" ist 1 Zoll


----------



## An der Alb (7. Oktober 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.



Sehe ich auch so  (wobei bei mir das Argument "too heavy" wegfällt )


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. Oktober 2013)

rbrandt1967 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins - ich bin aber bei 26' geblieben - bin 1. zu alt und  somit Old-School, 2. to Heavy für 29' und 3. werde ich den Unterschied  zu 650B bestimmt nicht 'erfahren'.




... und 4. sieht der Easton LRS einfach geil aus ;P


----------



## rbrandt1967 (7. Oktober 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung.
> 
> BTW 1' = 1 Fuß = 12"
> 1" ist 1 Zoll



Hast ja recht - da hab ich doch glatt das 2. strichelchen vergessen


----------



## rbrandt1967 (7. Oktober 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> ... und 4. sieht der Easton LRS einfach geil aus ;P



.... find ich auch und ausserdem hab ich den 'billig' aus Ireland bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomTom71 (7. Oktober 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Da hier gerade so einige Scaled Sizings gezeigt werden, hier mein neues LV mit 26"/650b.
> 
> 301MK10 L 140mm Hebel
> Fox 34 Float 650b 160mm (EBL 550mm)
> ...





Sehr schickes Rad!!!

Hast Du es mal gewogen?


----------



## muttipullover (8. Oktober 2013)

Oldschool aber immernoch geil...MK1.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (8. Oktober 2013)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Oldschool aber immernoch geil...MK1.



Cooles Rad ..... kann immer noch mit den jüngeren Kisten mithalten


----------



## duke209 (8. Oktober 2013)

Schön scharf die Bilder....gefällt !


----------



## duke209 (8. Oktober 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Da hier gerade so einige Scaled Sizings gezeigt werden, hier mein neues LV mit 26"/650b.
> 
> 301MK10 L 140mm Hebel
> Fox 34 Float 650b 160mm (EBL 550mm)
> ...



Brauchst du nur die 5cm Absenkung oder ist sie auf Bild "abgesenkt"? Dann hättest du aber ne heftige Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## tommi101 (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ist eine 420er Reverb mit 125mm Hub. Es passt gerade so mit dem Auszug und der Mindesteinsteckstiefe.
Die Sattelüberhöhung ist gar nicht so heftig, das Foto täuscht da vielleicht etwas.
Hab ziemlich lange Beine und stehe genau zw. L und XL. 
Vom Handling her ist L aber super für mich (1,86m). Die Sitzposition passt auch...komfortabel aufrecht, wie es sich gehört für mein Alter 
 @dre
Da ist doch dieser Gewindeblindstopfen in der Kettenstrebe, Dreck sollte da eigentlich nicht reinkommen. Die SCS wird aber noch kommen...
 @TomTom71
Danke! Gewogen noch nicht, schätzungsweise um die 13kg. Ausser dem Vector Carbonlenker ist ja kein Leichtbau betrieben worden


----------



## Furvus (9. Oktober 2013)

Mein MK10 in der 12001g Variante.


----------



## rrueegg (9. Oktober 2013)

ein bisschen Kabelsalat ?!

Könntest da mit ein wenig kürzen auch noch ein par Grämmchen sparen - kommst dann unter 12000 Gramm ;-)


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. Oktober 2013)

Gefällt mir im Prinzip echt gut, finds nur etwas hektisch. Vielleicht noch die Decals von den Felgen runter, Leitungen kürzen, etwas aufräumen. Dann mal schauen, evtl den Liteville Schriftzug am Unterrohr noch weg (nur evtl, je nachdem, wie es vorher schon etwas gecleaned aussieht), damit es etwas ruhiger wird. Aber Prinzipiell echt cool!


----------



## echtorg (10. Oktober 2013)

glaub da haben viele eine sehr optimistische Waage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (10. Oktober 2013)

echtorg schrieb:


> glaub da haben viele eine sehr optimistische Waage



Yep. Denk ich auch ;-)

. . . oder vorher noch die Pedale abgeschraubt


----------



## [email protected] (10. Oktober 2013)

Ist das wirklich wichtig? Ich habe diesen Gewichtswahn noch nie verstanden und noch viel weniger die Fehden im Leichtbauforum, wo fast schon Betrug unterstellt wird - so als würde irgend einer Person ein Schaden durch eine fehlerhafte Gewichtsangabe entstehen?!?
Bitte nicht auch hier.

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2013)

Gewicht kommt m.E. hin, da sind einige superleichte Teile verbaut (Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kurbel, Bremsanlage,...) 
schlecht sind nur die Bilder: wenn man sich soviel Mühe mit dem Rad gibt sollte man es auch entsprechend präsentieren! Also: mach mal richtig gute Bilder (Ausleuchtung, Blickwinkel, Zoom, Hintergrund) und dann wirst du hier die erwünschten positiven Reaktionen bekommen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Oktober 2013)

geht es hier um Fotografie oder doch "nur" um Bilder von Fahrräder? 
nicht jeder hat ein Händchen für Fotos


----------



## duke209 (10. Oktober 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> geht es hier um Fotografie oder doch "nur" um Bilder von Fahrräder?
> nicht jeder hat ein Händchen für Fotos



Beides! In einer Galerie stell ich etwas vor - erwarte also Feedback oder gebe Anreize. Das kann ich nur bewirken, wenn das Bild "passt". Da stimm ich Supasini zu, war ja auch höfflich gemeint. 
Bilder von z.B. "muttipullover" sind klasse, da kommt das Bike (Blickwinkel) schön zur Geltung.

 @[email protected] = wenn du noch nie infiziert warst, verstehts das auch ned. Sei froh, die Macke braucht man auch nicht wirklich. (geheilt)


----------



## Rüssel__ (13. Oktober 2013)

Nach einer Saison 601, wieder Back To 301........


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Ding! Darfste auch gerne noch n bissl zu erzählen


----------



## biker-wug (13. Oktober 2013)

Er weiss nicht was er will...

MK8 â MK10 â 601 MK2 â MK11

2015 Liteville x01 MKx


----------



## biker-wug (13. Oktober 2013)

Aber schick ist es schon dein neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (13. Oktober 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Nach einer Saison 601, wieder Back To 301........



Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Oktober 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Nach einer Saison 601, wieder Back To 301........



Willkommen zurueck im 301 Club!


----------



## duke209 (13. Oktober 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Aber schick ist es schon dein neues.



War doch eingemottet....er kann ja viel erzählen..

Alex Rims Supra D...gell?


----------



## rrueegg (14. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike !

- Ist das der Monarch Plus Dämpfer mit den original Umlenk-Hebeln. 200mm/57mm/Tuning m/m ???? 
- Was hast Du hinten für eine Kassette verbaut? 

Dank & Gruss
René


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

@_jammerlappen_
Kurz und knapp:
MK11 mit flachem LW
1x10 komplett XTR
Saint Bremse mit XTR Hebel
Lyrik Coil / Monarch Plus von Helmchen
Alex Rims Supra D / Hope Pro2 EVO mit Clutch / Butcher (Tubeless)
Vector High 35

Aufbau ist noch nicht ganz final, fehlt noch Stütze und Farbe (kommt im Winter)

@_biker-wug_
Ohne Worte, der normale Wahnsinn halt
 @_Dr.Rossifumi_
Alex Rims Supra D
 @_duke209_
Nein, Nagelneu
 @_dogdaysunrise_
301 reicht mir und optisch wars schon immer mein Bike
@_rrueegg_
Ja, der Monarch Plus mit original 160er Hebel 200/57 Tune: Helmchen/Helmchen
Kassette Shimano 11/36 mit mirfe Ritzel

Ausgangsbasis war´s ein M/H


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @_biker-wug_
> Ohne Worte, der normale Wahnsinn halt



Das kannst laut sagen!!! 
Rüssel im Leichtbauwahn!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der "eigene" Leichtbau nur so einfach wäre.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenns jetzt no a gscheits Fahrrad wäre.........
Fand das 601 besser, hat auch besser zur Fahrergewichtsklasse gepasst


----------



## frogbite (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,Rüssel,
klasse Optik - und so schön aufgeräumt mit 1fach XTR. Warum wieder 301?
(Oh, Mann, wir müssen doch den Grünten noch machen! Wenn ich irgendwann Deinen technischen und konditionellen Künsten Paroli bieten kann 

Gruß
F.B.


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenns jetzt no a gscheits Fahrrad wäre.........
> Fand das 601 besser, hat auch besser zur Fahrergewichtsklasse gepasst



Es wird alles gut Dicker, ich arbeit ja schon dran



frogbite schrieb:


> Wenn ich irgendwann Deinen technischen und konditionellen Künsten Paroli bieten kann



Die Künste sind gar nicht so hoch angesiedelt....keine Sorge
Aber ne Runde am Berg geht immer mal


----------



## duke209 (14. Oktober 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Stütze is klar, aber Farbe? Extra ein raw wegen Wunsch-Eloxal ? Lackieren kann man auch sehr gut ein bereits eloxiertes, dafür hät´s nicht raw sein müssen.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenns jetzt no a gscheits Fahrrad wäre.........
> Fand das 601 besser, hat auch besser zur Fahrergewichtsklasse gepasst


----------



## ProjektT (14. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Dann möchte ich auch mal mein 301 vorstellen:

301 MK11 Raw 160mm
RockShox Lyrik SoloAir 170mm MJ 2013
DT Swiss EX1750 n'Duro Laufräder 26"
Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Rear
KindShock Dropzone 150mm Sattelstütze inkl. Syntace Distanzhülse
SQLab 611 Active Sattel
RaceFace Sixc Kurbeln 2x10 inkl. Bash
XTR Trigger, Umwerfer, Schalterwerk
XTR Trail 203/180mm Bremse - iSpec Hebel
DMR Vault Pedale
Syntace Vector Alu Lenker 760mm
Weitere Anbauteile: Syncros 40mm Vorbau, Ergon Griffe, Syntace Rockguard und Kettenführung, Flaschenhalter silber, Goodridge Stahlflex Bremsleitungen silber, Jagwire Schaltzüge silber

Gewicht - 14,00 kg gesamt
















Weitere Fotos in meinem Album.

Greetz


----------



## biker-wug (14. Oktober 2013)

Schick, aber das Teil kommt mir fast ein bisserl schwer vor, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (14. Oktober 2013)

wow - echt schön - so hätt ich's auch aufgebaut.

wieso schwer ... meine büchse wiegt auch so 13,2 kg ..... mit der super duper aldi-kofferwaage.


----------



## rayc (14. Oktober 2013)

@ProjektT, gefällt mir richtig gut.
Ich mag blau. 

14 kg finde ich auch etwas viel, wie hast du es gewogen?

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Stütze is klar, aber Farbe? Extra ein raw wegen Wunsch-Eloxal ? Lackieren kann man auch sehr gut ein bereits eloxiertes, dafür hät´s nicht raw sein müssen.



Ich wollt eigentlich schon länger wieder mal was farbiges, war aber immer recht unentschlossen und dazu ein RAW Fan.
Drum das MK11 auch wieder in RAW, aber jetzt will ich endgültig Farbe im Spiel haben.....
Wird gepulvert, nicht eloxiert.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Oktober 2013)

die 14kg stecken im Detail


----------



## ProjektT (14. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Blumen - ich habe mit einer digitalen Häng-/Kofferwage gewogen - Optimierungen beim Gewicht gibt es aus meiner Sicht nicht viel

evtl. Tubeless, Pedale - viel Spielraum gibt es nicht - oder habt Ihr noch Ideen?

Ich denke, dass 14 kg als Enduro-Aufbau OK sind - ich finde dieser Aufbau vereint Uphill und Downhill Eigenschaften optimal.

Ich mache demnächst noch mal Detailbilder in guter Qualität.

Greetz


----------



## Gekko (14. Oktober 2013)

Obwohl ich raw eigentlich nicht mag..trotzdem sehr schick die letzten beiden Bikes!!!


----------



## tgs (14. Oktober 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp:
> MK11 mit flachem LW
> 1x10 komplett XTR
> Saint Bremse mit XTR Hebel
> ...



Was mich interessiert:
Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bzw. Vorteil des RockShox Monarch Plus im Vergleich zum Fox Float CTD?


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert:
> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied bzw. Vorteil des RockShox Monarch Plus im Vergleich zum Fox Float CTD?



Das sag ich dir nach ein paar Runden auf den Hometrails..
Ich war leider noch nicht damit unterwegs


----------



## Bjoern_U. (14. Oktober 2013)

ProjektT schrieb:


> RockShox Lyrik SoloAir 170mm MJ 2013 --> Pike 160mm
> DT Swiss EX1750 n'Duro Laufräder 26"  --> leichtere (tubeless) Felgen
> Schwalbe Fat Albert Front/Rear --> umrüsten auf tubeless, bringt beim Gewicht ohne tubeless Felge zwar kaum was, erhöht aber Pannensicherheit & Grip und damit den Spaß
> SQLab 611 Active Sattel --> gegen leichteres Model tauschen _(der Active hat sich bei mir leider als nicht sehr langlebig erwiesen )_
> ...


*damit *wäre IMHO auf Anhieb und ohne das Einsatzgebiet zu verändern bzw. zu beschränken  genug drinnen um eine deutliche 13 vorm Komma zu haben


----------



## Prwolf35 (14. Oktober 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine Frage!
> Ich suche einen 301 mk4-9 Rahmen, in der Größe L. Ja L, das scheint das Problem zu sein. Entweder will man gebraucht für einen ca.mk5  ca.1200, oder man findet erst gar nichts.
> Sind die Rahmen in L so Wert voll? Oder nur so selten?
> Z.B. Eine neuer Rahmen mk8 kostet ca.1300, aber leider nicht in L. XXL ja, oder XM ala crasti der Clown. Aber in L? Selbst in XL ist das nicht viel besser. Wäre ja schon eine altanahtive.
> ...




Dir kann geholfen werden...hast ne PN!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Oktober 2013)

@Rüssel: Hast du vor dem Monarch den Fox gefahren? Kannst du evtl nen Vergleich anstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @_Rüssel_: Hast du vor dem Monarch den Fox gefahren? Kannst du evtl nen Vergleich anstellen?



Ich bin das MK11 auch schon mit Fox gefahren. Hat mir nicht schlecht gefallen aber auch nicht perfekt.....
Mein Kumpel fährt MK11 mit Fox und da werden wir noch öfters vergleichen und auf den selben Trails die Räder tauschen....
Nen besseren Vergleich gibts dann nicht


----------



## Brausa (14. Oktober 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @Rüssel: Hast du vor dem Monarch den Fox gefahren? Kannst du evtl nen Vergleich anstellen?



Klick


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Oktober 2013)

Der Rüssel ist noch gar nicht damit gefahren, steht aber zwei Zeilen über deiner Frage.
Aber vergleichen kann er schlecht, er trägt ja sein Rad immer nur rum.


----------



## wildermarkus (14. Oktober 2013)

@ Rüssel

Welcome Back!!!

Tolles Bike!Auch wenn es sich optisch kaum verändert!!

Gruß


----------



## dre (14. Oktober 2013)

ProjektT schrieb:


>



Hängen bei euch alle Schränke hochwassergesichert über den Heizungsrohren, trotz Aussparung?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Oktober 2013)

Worüber man sich so wundern kann? Immer wieder wundersam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ProjektT (14. Oktober 2013)

dre schrieb:


> Hängen bei euch alle Schränke hochwassergesichert über den Heizungsrohren, trotz Aussparung?



Ja "Spezialkonstruktion" - das muss so


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Oktober 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber vergleichen kann er schlecht, er trägt ja sein Rad immer nur rum.



Du weißt aber schon wem ich den ganzen Tag in den Bergen nur hinterher renn


----------



## 601_fred (15. Oktober 2013)

Rüssel schrieb:


> @_jammerlappen_
> Kurz und knapp:
> MK11 mit flachem LW
> 1x10 komplett XTR
> ...



wie flacher Lenkwinkel? mit Variospin? wie genau ist dann sitz- bzw lenkwinkel und wie fährt sich das bzw. wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## Rüssel__ (15. Oktober 2013)

601_fred schrieb:


> wie flacher Lenkwinkel? mit Variospin? wie genau ist dann sitz- bzw lenkwinkel und wie fährt sich das bzw. wie macht sich das bemerkbar?



Ja mit Vario Spin, die -1,5°

Sitzwinkel: kann ich Dir jetzt nicht sagen.
Lenkwinkel: eben die -1,5°

Ich denk viele würden sagen beim 301 nie so flach fahren, aber mir hat die Saison eben gezeigt
wie sicher ich mich im technischen mit nem flacheren LW fühle und deshalb der wechsel.


----------



## michi3 (15. Oktober 2013)

*gerade aus den News kopiert, das neue 301 vom KäptnFR*


----------



## reitera (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## reitera (15. Oktober 2013)




----------



## duke209 (15. Oktober 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> *gerade aus den News kopiert, das neue 301 vom KäptnFR*



Mit Klickis...bei dem was er fährt..


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Oktober 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Mit Klickis...bei dem was er fährt..


Ich fahre die auch, aber nicht so wie er.
Solange man sich sicher ist bei dem was man tut ist das völlig OK, eher von Vorteil.


----------



## jaxxxon (15. Oktober 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> *damit *wäre IMHO auf Anhieb und ohne das Einsatzgebiet zu verändern bzw. zu beschränken  genug drinnen um eine deutliche 13 vorm Komma zu haben



Würd ich auch sagen. Für 500g mehr als der Ist-Stand kannst ja schon 601 mit Hammerschmidt fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (15. Oktober 2013)

"fährt" ist gut!!!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (15. Oktober 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> *gerade aus den News kopiert, das neue 301 vom KäptnFR*



Schöne Farbe und brutal konsequent aufgebaut,macht halt vermutlich nur noch Spaß solangs steil bergab geht,aber wenn das immer der Fall ist dann Top 
Nur das Gewicht von 11,95 kommt mir eigentlich etwas hoch vor.Scheinbar wiegt 29"+27" doch einiges mehr als 26" denn ohne KeFü,Rockguard,mit Einfachblatt und allesamt leichte Teile hätt ich maximal 11,7kg erwartet


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich find die Gabel hat mit dem Casting und 150mm was von Käsepiekern. Für die Vitrine dürfte sie ruhig nur 130mm haben mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel vom Variospin. 

Aber es ist ja leider nicht für die Vitrine gebaut


----------



## rappelkiste (15. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
gefällt mir das Bike - nicht im geringsten (der paintjob ist allerdings klasse) 
Ist ein verdientes Bike der Woche - absolut 
In der Vergangenheit sind imho zuviele Vitrinenaufbauten dabei gewesen. Es ist sehr speziell - und spezielle Dinge polarisieren immer.

Wenn es dem Käptn passt ist es gut! Ich beneide alle Mtb'ler, unabhängig der gewählten Marke, um deren Fähigkeiten ihr Sportgerät so zu beherschen wie er es tut 

Ralf

edith: @Toolkid    Das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein... Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken das mir die Farbe gefällt...


----------



## Toolkid (16. Oktober 2013)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> ...der paintjob ist allerdings klasse...


Das mag daran liegen, dass der Rahmen tatsächlich eloxiert ist.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Oktober 2013)

Zwar andere Reifen Felgen Kombi, aber bei mir war es vermutlich das Tubeless mit zu wenig Luft vorne der Auslöser für meine Claviculafraktur. 

Daher bin ich künftig vorsichtig mit so Tubelessgeschichten.

Die Woche zuvor im Allgäu zusammen mit Rüssel hat alles gepasst.


----------



## k.wein (17. Oktober 2013)

Mir fällt auf, daß auf den meisten Bildern die Sattelstütze ganz eingeschoben ist. 
Gefällt euch das etwas , ist das eure Fahrposition .
Also ich finde, es sieht grausam aus.
Komme aber auch eher aus der Marathonecke.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Südwind (17. Oktober 2013)

Die meisten Bilder werden wohl nach der Abfahrt (oder direkt vor der Abfahrt) gemacht. Oder man ist der Ansicht, das das Rad mit abgesenkter Stütze besser aussieht?
Wirklich pedalieren wird so wohl keiner....

LG


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (18. Oktober 2013)

Den Dämpfer finde ich optisch gewagt, aber durch die Pike dazu nicht schlecht.....


----------



## coastalwolf (18. Oktober 2013)

Der s/w-Kontrast gefällt mir. Auch die Leitungen. Aber die KS wirkt wie ein Fremdkörper mit Ihrer Beschichtung. Da muss eine schwarz Reverb (Stealth) ran


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Oktober 2013)

Weiss was du meinst, 3 verschiedenfarbige Tauchrohre. Aber mit demselben Dämpfer habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt  ist das der 2012er? Den mit nem schwarzen Tauchrohr (falls man das beim Dämpfer überhaupt so nennt), das wäre perfekt für die Schwarz weisse pike  vorausgesetzt die Funktion ist dem Doc ebenbürtig oder besser


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Oktober 2013)

Nicht Doc. Fox natürlich... Blöde autokorrektur aufm Handy


----------



## Peter-S (18. Oktober 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Weiss was du meinst, 3 verschiedenfarbige Tauchrohre. Aber mit demselben Dämpfer habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt  ist das der 2012er? Den mit nem schwarzen Tauchrohr (falls man das beim Dämpfer überhaupt so nennt), das wäre perfekt für die Schwarz weisse pike  vorausgesetzt die Funktion ist dem Doc ebenbürtig oder besser



Es ist ein 13er und natürlich wären mir schwarze Tauschrohre an allen Bauteilen lieber, aber viel wichtiger ist mir die Funktion und die stimmt  Fox hinkt da klar hinterher ... 
Der Dämpfer ist übrigens "Helmchen-Tuned"


----------



## Deleted 38566 (18. Oktober 2013)

MK8 mit neuem Dämpfer... 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1495307]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Oktober 2013)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> MK8 mit neuem Dämpfer...


und.... wie isser ?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (18. Oktober 2013)

Der Pfälzer Weinsteig!! Wie schön ein liteville in meiner Heimat zu sehen  wo hast du das Foto gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Oktober 2013)

@bjoern,

sehr gut, ich Teste mehr Uphill, sehr gerne den Trail rotes Dreieck hoch zum Eckkopfturm, um zu schauen wie das Bike mit dem neuem Dämpfer klettert. Die Performance beim klettern ist alle mal besser, als damals mit dem neuem DT Swiss Dämpfer.
Downhill Gestern blauer Punkt unterhalb Weinbiet in Richtung Nonnenthal    in Verbindung mit dem 2.6 Maxxis Ardent vorne und 1.8 Bar ein 
Da ich ja die Gabel auch dem LordHelmchen mit gegeben habe, fühlt sich das Setup straff an, dieses Eintauchen beim Aufsitzen wie bei einem Sofa, das der DTSwiss hatte ist nun weg. (Ich bin den DT-Swiss mit viel Sag gefahren)
Fazit: Ich habe nun ein neues Bike aka Trailsau... 


 @Flo,

oberhalb von Deidesheim


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Oktober 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Schöne Farbe und brutal konsequent aufgebaut,macht halt vermutlich nur noch Spaß solangs steil bergab geht,aber wenn das immer der Fall ist dann Top
> Nur das Gewicht von 11,95 kommt mir eigentlich etwas hoch vor.Scheinbar wiegt 29"+27" doch einiges mehr als 26" denn ohne KeFü,Rockguard,mit Einfachblatt und allesamt leichte Teile hätt ich maximal 11,7kg erwartet



Ich finde das Bike einfach der Hammer, Gewicht muss ich dir recht geben. Meins wiegt aktuell mit der Lyrik Coil Gabel und den Maxxis + Schläuche bei 12,8Kg


----------



## rayc (20. Oktober 2013)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich habe nun ein neues Bike aka Trailsau...



Ging mir genauso, nachdem der DT nach nur einen halben Jahr wegen Defekt durch den getunten Monarch 4.2 HV ersetzt werden musste.

Das 301 gewinnt dadurch gewaltig. 
Ist ein richtig schönes Trailbike.

Hey, bei 12.8 kg bin ich momentan auch, die schweren Maxxis Reifen haben dafür mehr Grip.

Die Probefahrt mit deinem 301 war für mich damals der Grund mir ein 301 zu holen.
Vernünftig aufgebaut und gut abgestimmt. 

ray


----------



## Normansbike (20. Oktober 2013)

was ist das? Hatte mir vor einem Halben Jahr einen Reserve Hinterbau hier im Forum geholt. Wohl für ein Mk3, bin aber jetzt mehr als unsicher.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Jetzt die von mir








An den Hebeln fehlt die Verstärkung und das Schrauben Maß ist bei den schwarzen kleiner.
Die Sitzstrebe bei mir hat 2 frasungen und bei dem anderen nur eine? Die Breite scheint gleich zu sein.


----------



## echtorg (20. Oktober 2013)

@stonelebs

wie kommst du auf 12,8 kilo? kleine teileliste? schaut aus wie der zwilling vonmeinem


----------



## KäptnFR (20. Oktober 2013)

Rahmen: 301 XL (inkl. Dämpfer, Zughülle, X12, Sattelklemme, Steuersatz)										3175
Gabel: RS Rev. 29" (Incl Steckachse, gekürzt)										1710
Stütze: syntace carbon										220
LR vorne: W35, 28L 29"										829
LR hinten: W30 32L 27,5"										851
Reifen vo: Hans Dampf 2,35 										865
Reifen hi: Hans Dampf 2,35										815
Rimstrips, Milch & Ventile										300
Bremsen: XTR (238g Bre.-vo + 254g Bre.-hi + 35g 1x Adapt. + 230g Scheib.-vo incl. Schr., 172g Scheib.-hi incl Schr.)										929
Vorbau: megaforce2										107
Lenker: Vector Carbon										208
Griffe: Syntace moto										152
Kurbeln: Tune mit 22er (Kurbel li 204g, Kurbel re ohne KBer 322g, KB Schrauben 2g, Innenlager 92, 22er 20g)										640
Kassette: XX 11-36										211
Kette: sram powerchain 1091R										224
Schaltwerk: XT										205
Schalthebel: 10 fach XO Drehgriff incl schaltzug										102
Sattel: Tune komm vor 										97
Pedale: Time XS carbon Titan										250

										11890 (meine Hängewaage zeigt etwas mehr)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Oktober 2013)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @_bjoern_,
> sehr gut, ich Teste mehr Uphill, sehr gerne den Trail rotes Dreieck hoch zum Eckkopfturm, um zu schauen wie das Bike mit dem neuem Dämpfer klettert. Die Performance beim klettern ist alle mal besser, als damals mit dem neuem DT Swiss Dämpfer.
> Downhill Gestern blauer Punkt unterhalb Weinbiet in Richtung Nonnenthal    in Verbindung mit dem 2.6 Maxxis Ardent vorne und 1.8 Bar ein



kann es sein dass wir uns gestern begegnet sind ? 
ich war nämlich auch genau in der Ecke unterwegs 






stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Fazit: Ich habe nun ein neues Bike aka Trailsau...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Oktober 2013)

@bjoern,

ich glaube wir haben uns knapp verpasst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (20. Oktober 2013)

@KäptnFR

Cool


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ausbaustufe Okt 2013...
13,8kg


----------



## 101 (20. Oktober 2013)

@race face     Ist das eine 180er Fox?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Oktober 2013)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @_bjoern_,
> 
> ich glaube wir haben uns knapp verpasst....


es waren ja einige 301 unterwegs und im vollen Radler Dress erkennt man manche ja nicht unbedingt gleich 

überhaupt.....die LV Dichte (insbesondere bei den 301er) hat bei uns in der Ecke gefühlt extrem zugenommen, ist ja schon fast wie mit den Canyon oder Cube's


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2013)

jepp, ist es. Van.


----------



## Almerer (21. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal mein Slow-bike (Schön-Langsam-Ohne-Wettkampfgehetze).
Da ich selten in der Ebene unterwegs bin, aber unbedingt einen feinen Berggang haben wollte und zudem bei ~ 25 Sachen eh das Treten aufhöre, war die Entscheidung für ein 26er Blatt schnell gefallen.
So wie´s dasteht 12,6 kg.

Gruß vom Almerer


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Blattmotiv-Decals gehen gut. Wo hsat du die machen lassen und was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Almerer (21. Oktober 2013)

@Phil-Joe: hab dir eine PN geschickt.
Die Gabel ist eine 2011er Marzocchi 44 RC3 ti (150mm).


----------



## hotroder (23. Oktober 2013)

301 MK 11 in small mit RS Pike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotroder (23. Oktober 2013)




----------



## paradox (23. Oktober 2013)

In der Görße sieht ja 26" richtig gut aus...


----------



## rrueegg (23. Oktober 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> In der Görße sieht ja 26" richtig gut aus...



. . . ist ja auch ein "s"


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein MK8 mit neuer Pike Solo Air.
Gruß aus dem Pott.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (23. Oktober 2013)

Mein alter Hobel, mit Lyrik


----------



## Torsten (23. Oktober 2013)

Könnt ihr bitte zum Thema zurückkommen: "Bilder" und nicht über federigsten diskutieren, dafür gibt's genügend andere Threads., somit Offtopic.

Gruß Torsten
IBC Forum Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (23. Oktober 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Das hier was fehlt ist mir auch aufgefallen als ich ein Zitat gesucht habe. Warum ging es denn?



Wird auch gleich gelöscht.


----------



## JaMeiDaMichi (23. Oktober 2013)

haha bald sind wir wieder auf seite 383


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. Oktober 2013)

Weg mit der Demokratie!!!

Wir werden aber nicht weichen! Wir werden aber nicht weichen!


----------



## Almerer (23. Oktober 2013)

...zum Glück gibt´s Fotofilter und "Kontakt ignorieren"...


----------



## Normansbike (23. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Harry. (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## cubabluete (24. Oktober 2013)

Um der Schelte zu entsprechen.
Hier mal meins nach dem update mit der Saint


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Oktober 2013)

Saubere Zugverlegung!
Gabel sieht super aus zum Rahmen, 36er gelle!?


----------



## jaxxxon (24. Oktober 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Saubere Zugverlegung!
> Gabel sieht super aus zum Rahmen, 36er gelle!?



36er was...?


----------



## Normansbike (24. Oktober 2013)

36 Tauchrohre !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Lyrik hat nur 35er *Stand*rohre! 
36mm haben die Fox-Gabeln wenn sie nicht gerade 34mm haben.

(oder heißt es doch Tauchrohre: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176585)


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2013)

Harry. schrieb:


> Die Lyrik hat nur 35er *Stand*rohre!
> 36mm haben die Fox-Gabeln wenn sie nicht gerade 34mm haben.
> 
> (oder heißt es doch Tauchrohre: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176585)



Ist es noch so, dass der Ständer eintaucht?


----------



## Wobbi (24. Oktober 2013)

es ist immer der ständer der eintaucht!


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Oktober 2013)

Wobbi schrieb:


> es ist immer der ständer der eintaucht!



Jetzt hast du es auch geschnallt....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Ständer tauchen geht, könnte es auch Tauchrohr genannt werden, immerhin ist es ein stehendes Rohr. 
Lol. 
Sorry....


----------



## Normansbike (24. Oktober 2013)

Ihr wisst doch, nur Bilder.


----------



## .t1mo (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir hat sich im letzten Jahr auch ein bisschen was getan

-zuerst kam ein ordentlicher Reifen am Vorderrad
-direkt darauf der Umbau auf 2-fach
-dann der kürzere Vorbau
-im Anschluss die Lyrik vom Lord
-und zu guter letzt die überfällige Remote Stütze


----------



## jaxxxon (25. Oktober 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich im letzten Jahr auch ein bisschen was getan
> 
> -zuerst kam ein ordentlicher Reifen am Vorderrad
> -direkt darauf der Umbau auf 2-fach
> ...



Ganz ganz feine Maschine! 
Mal allgemein gefragt, der Lord lässt sein Tuning aber nur den Coil Modellen angedeihen, oder?


----------



## .t1mo (25. Oktober 2013)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Ganz ganz feine Maschine!
> Mal allgemein gefragt, der Lord lässt sein Tuning aber nur den Coil Modellen angedeihen, oder?



Danke dafür 
Ich fahre eine DPA, falls das deine Frage beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Oktober 2013)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Kleines Upgrade von mir, neue Gabel und Laufräder



schön mal einen Zwilling zu sehen, zwar nicht eineiig aber doch farblich sehr identisch. Habe meins genau vor 2 Jahren eloxieren lassen und hab es nie bereut. In der Zwischenzeit sind einige (technische) Änderungen, auch farblicher Natur durchgeführt worden. Ich glaub ich mach mal bei den letzen Sonnenstrahlen ein neues Foto. 
Mal sehn was das nächste Radl für eine Farbe bekommt, denn nun ist mal langsam Zeit für was neues 






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Normansbike (25. Oktober 2013)

Mein Favorit. Echt geile  Farbe


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Oktober 2013)

Die schwarz/orangenen sind genial!

Dies hab ich grad im allgemeinen Fotoalbum entdeckt!





Nicht meins, Eigentum von User http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=6685 toschi.


----------



## duke209 (26. Oktober 2013)

Schätze Bild ist mind. vor 2007. Damals kams noch auf die Länge an.


----------



## Yeti Guru (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Oktober 2013)

Schon, war aber gestern unter neueste Fotos.

Super Foto Axel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (26. Oktober 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Die schwarz/orangenen sind genial!
> 
> Dies hab ich grad im allgemeinen Fotoalbum entdeckt!
> 
> ...



Also für das erste gibts keine Ausrede und hier zieht auch der Spruch nicht mehr "jedem wie es ihm passt". Man kauft gerne Mal den Rahmen ne Nummer kleiner -  aber drei Nummern kleiner als nötig versteh ich nicht mehr.....  
Jetzt mal ehrlich, der wahrscheinlich 2,20m Fahrer stößt doch trotz 30cm Vorbau mit den Knien an den Lenker.


----------



## Normansbike (26. Oktober 2013)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> Also für das erste gibts keine Ausrede und hier zieht auch der Spruch nicht mehr "jedem wie es ihm passt". Man kauft gerne Mal den Rahmen ne Nummer kleiner -  aber drei Nummern kleiner als nötig versteh ich nicht mehr.....
> Jetzt mal ehrlich, der wahrscheinlich 2,20m Fahrer stößt doch trotz 30cm Vorbau mit den Knien an den Lenker.



Nee,nee du. Hast wohl nicht bedacht das es Leute  gibt die nur bergauf fahren und mit dem Lift wieder runter. in der Position fährt man immer bergab.


----------



## tgs (27. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal ein paar vorher - nacher Bilder von mir, nachdem mich das Umwerfergezappel so langsam genervt hat. Vor allem jetzt, wo es doch meistens matschige trails hat.









So gefällt mir das viel besser:








Als Kettenblatt fahre ich jetzt ein 32-er, die Kassette ist nach wie vor 11-36. Bis jetzt komme ich die Berge und Rampen bei uns ganz gut hoch. Evtl. wechsle ich noch auf ein 30-er Kettenblatt, falls mir ein Gang fehlen sollte.
Die naechste Ausbaustufe wird sicher 1x11 sein. Weitere Bilder vom bike findet ihr im Album.


----------



## duke209 (27. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Bike. Sind das Syntace W35 Rims?


----------



## Normansbike (27. Oktober 2013)

Wenn der Winter kommt kann's los gehen! Fehlen nur noch xtr Umwerfer und paar Kleinteile.


----------



## tgs (27. Oktober 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Schönes Bike. Sind das Syntace W35 Rims?



jepp - Syntace W35 650B Laufradsatz - und nä. Woche dann hoffentlich mit Maxxis HR II 60a hinten + 3C vorne.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> .........mit Maxxis HR II 60a hinten + 3C vorne.



Fahre ich auch, aber nicht im Winter.
Bin im Begriff die Winterbereifung aufzuziehen.


----------



## tgs (27. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fahre ich auch, aber nicht im Winter.
> Bin im Begriff die Winterbereifung aufzuziehen.



Warum nicht im Winter und was ist Deine Winterbereifung? Welche Größe?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Oktober 2013)

Weil es in unserem Matsch nicht sonderlich gut ist.
Wenn es kalt wird verhärtet das weiche Gummi des 3C, leider.
Im Sommer ein prima Reifen weil damit sauber im Grenzbereich fahren kann.

Im Winter fahre ich den 2,3er Baron.


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Die schwarz/orangenen sind genial!
> 
> Dies hab ich grad im allgemeinen Fotoalbum entdeckt!
> 
> ...



sowas hab ich auch - von 2008, vom ersten Liteviller&FRiends in Finale Ligure (die ganze Story dazu findet sich im Urfred - ja, es gab mal nur einen einzigen Faden!!!)






und weil's nur geschifft hat wurde uns bei strengstem Schweigegebot der  allererste Seriennahe fahrbereite Proto vom 901 gezeigt, zugleich der erste Rahmen in Raw. Wir sind ausgeflippt und jeder wollte ein Raw-Rad haben. Aber auf jeden Fall mal das 901 anfassen!






Und Michi hat damals auch mit anderen Hebeln experimentiert: hier seine mit ca 150 mm (wir fuhren alle noch 115 mm (!)






Hach, war das schön...

oder 2009 in der Eifel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. Oktober 2013)

Haha, liteville Geschichte. Sehr schön, danke 
Und nur zum spass, uberschlägt mal was für ein Wert auf dem Foto von Finale zu sehen ist. Hab ca 25 Bikes gezählt...


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2013)

In Finale waren wir an die 90 Leute, in der Eifel jeweils ca. 50 (mit Guides), davon ca. 80% Litevilles...

Selbst auf unserem Mini-Treffen in diesem Jahr mit 6 Leuten im Vinschgau war die Radauswahl schon lecker:






und ausgepackt: 






(das waren die Räder von dreien der Teilnehmer


----------



## Eifel-Litti (30. Oktober 2013)

Es waren rund 60 Bikes, aber die sind auf dem Foto nicht alle zu sehen. Noch eine kleine Korrektur: Nicht alle fuhren "noch mit 115mm", wie Herr supasini schreibt; einige wenige, zu denen ich mich Dank seiner aufopferungsvollen Hilfe zählen durfte, hatten bereits ein MK4 (und gab es nicht sogar bereits erste MK5?) und damit einen Federweg von 130mm. Jaja...

Weil es aber eine Galerie ist, hier noch ein halbwegs aktuelles Foto des nach wie vor eingesetzten MK4:


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Oktober 2013)

wasn das fürn auto?


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2013)

Citroen Jumpy mit langem Radstand. Platz für 5 Männern mit Spielzeug (außer, man geht Surfen: dann passt mal gerade der Kram für einen rein...)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Oktober 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> (das waren die Räder von dreien der Teilnehmer



Ich dachte es waere Dein Fuhrpark, der sieht ja aehnlich aus, das Bild im Keller ist mir immer noch im Kopf!

.....surfen wie de Henne..... (nur fuer insider)


----------



## .t1mo (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie geil, wenn man sich mal das Bild von 2008 anschaut, eine einzige Remote Stütze habe ich gefunden. Wie die Zeit vergeht... 

Heute würde wahrscheinlich bei gleichen Event einer ohne dabei sein.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ich


----------



## relic123 (31. Oktober 2013)

so siehts nunmal aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal ein 301 außerhalb der üblichen Forumsnorm!


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Oktober 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein 301 außerhalb der üblichen Forumsnorm!


Stimmt, die anderen entsprechen der ja zu 100% - abgesehen davon, dass sie von Liteville sind.



relic123 schrieb:


> so siehts nunmal aus:


Herrlich! Eie kommts zu der Farbkombi?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Oktober 2013)

Schön und anders! Aber was machst du mit diesen Waldautobahnreifen?


----------



## rayc (31. Oktober 2013)

relic123 schrieb:


> so siehts nunmal aus:



GEIL! 

Garantiert nicht mein Aufbau. 
Aber das ist egal.

Aufjeden Fall ein Hingucker.

Ray


----------



## relic123 (31. Oktober 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Stimmt, die anderen entsprechen der ja zu 100% - abgesehen davon, dass sie von Liteville sind.
> 
> 
> Herrlich! Eie kommts zu der Farbkombi?



Gab es so beim Gebrauchtlitevillehändler. Fand ich gut. 



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schön und anders! Aber was machst du mit diesen Waldautobahnreifen?



Na Waldautobahn fahren, Motorradschräglagen immitation, Brötchen hohlen und Eis essen. Tonnenweise Eis. Auch im Winter.
Hauptsächlich aber gepflegte Fullys in der Stadt etabllieren. Ich konnte mich mit Rennrädern nie wirklich anfreunden und der Esel ist mein Optimum. Solang kein Nippelradsatz da ist, sind Treppen halt die Drops, Bürgerteige sind Baumwurzeln und ja, Strassendreck ist dann wohl der Matsch oder so. Big love to all your Drahtesels


----------



## Brausa (31. Oktober 2013)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brausa (31. Oktober 2013)

relic123 schrieb:


> so siehts nunmal aus:



Sind diese Reifen schnell? Ich meine fürs Arbeitsradel im Vergleich mit Racing Ralph oder 2,0er Kajaks.


----------



## Kombinatschef (31. Oktober 2013)

Brausa schrieb:


> Sind diese Reifen schnell? Ich meine fürs Arbeitsradel im Vergleich mit Racing Ralph oder 2,0er Kajaks.



Würde mich auch interessieren da mein 301 auch mein Arbeitsradl ist (wenn ich nicht das Eisenschwein führe). Bislang waren mir dafür die Rocket Rons recht aber man lernt gerne dazu > also, Dein Urteil zu den Moto's?


----------



## Normansbike (1. November 2013)

Würde es auch gerne wissen! Für meine Stadt Schlam..e.


----------



## relic123 (1. November 2013)

Aaaalso, ein Super Moto Fahrbericht:

Bestes Kautschuk für die Stadt wo gibt! 
Zur Geschwindigkeit:
Hatte  ihn zuvor auf einem Hardtail was mir leider entwendet wurde.
Da waren  vorher Grobianreifen drauf. Der Unterschied ist El Giganto.
Man kommt  sich erstmal langsamer vor, da es keine Geräusche gibt (ausser einem  puren Abrollsound, der sich mit dem Untergrund und Luftdruck verändert)  aber man ist superflott. Wie es irgendwo im Netz bereits geschrieben  steht: Anfahren fällt ein wenig schwerer, aber wenn er in fahrt ist....  Mein lieber Schwan Herr Scholli. 
Mit dem Hardtail war es Unglaublich. Ich würde sagen 4-6 Kmh insgesammt mehr.  Nachdem ich das erste mal mit dem 301 und den Schlappen unterwegs war,  war ich fast ein wenig enttäuscht darüber, weiviel Energie beim Beschleunigen  durch den Hinterbau verloren geht. 

Ansonsten so: Der Reifen hat ganz  viele Facetten, die sich mit jeder 0,2 Bar Veränderung neu entfalten.
Zuerst bin ich vollprall gefahren mit 4,2 was cool ist wegen null  Wiederstand und man sein Fahrwerk bessser spührt.
Nun habe ich mich  mittlerweile bei 2,6 - 2,8 bar eingependelt.
Der Reifen hat dann eine  wunderschöne leichte Eigendämpfung und fällt förmilch in die Kurven und  bleibt ich der Spur. 
Zum Thema Kurven: Einfach nur geil!!! Sobald  man in Schräglage kommt,  (nach dieser wird man süchtig und fängt an  nach Spots zu suchen) gibt der Reifen ein Sound von sich, bei dem man  Reibung und Grip hört und spürt. Um sein Bike zu drücken wie ein  Motorrad bedarf es natürlich höherer Geschwindigkeiten aber Sobald man diese  und die Strecke dafür hat ist es nur noch ein Frage von Ei wie weit man  geht.    
Ich fahre mit dem Reifen auch Schotter und Waldautobahn ohne eine Panne bisher. 
Strassenbahnschienen  machen Spass weil man in der Rille fahren kann oder versucht auf der  Schiene zu balancieren. Dann hört man auch das Profil, ein leichtes  leises hochfrequentes Surren, dass die Frequenz liebemachender Kolibries zu haben scheint. ...oder so

Joa, Top Reifen halt


----------



## Duke_do (1. November 2013)

Hallo,

heute mal mein kleines Blaues im "Used Look"

















Und hier das letzte Update auf 1*10 (Mirfe 42-11) und eine XX1 Kurbel mit 28er Blatt.
Past mir mit der Übersetztung soweit ganz gut. In der Ebene geht es locker mit treten bis 30km/h und im Gefälle höre ich bei 35 km/h auf (schneller trete ich eh nicht mit, sonst hätte ich mir ja ein Rennrad kaufen können).





Grüße Daniel


----------



## Rüssel__ (1. November 2013)

Schick schick


----------



## tgs (1. November 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Und hier das letzte Update auf 1*10 (Mirfe 42-11) und eine XX1 Kurbel mit 28er Blatt.
> Past mir mit der Übersetztung soweit ganz gut. In der Ebene geht es locker mit treten bis 30km/h und im Gefälle höre ich bei 35 km/h auf (schneller trete ich eh nicht mit, sonst hätte ich mir ja ein Rennrad kaufen können).
> Grüße Daniel


Hallo Daniel,

was ist denn "Mifre 42-11" für eine Kassette und woher bekomme ich die?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Duke_do (1. November 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> was ist denn "Mifre 42-11" für eine Kassette und woher bekomme ich die?
> 
> ...



Ist eine 11-36 XT Kasette. Die 15 und 17 Ritzel werden durch ein 16er Ritzel aus der 11-32 XT Kasette ersetzt um für das 42er Ritzel des User Mirfe Platz zu schaffen. Details in diesem Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751

Ist sozusagen XX1 low Budget 


mobil gesendet


----------



## tgs (1. November 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Ist eine 11-36 XT Kasette. Die 15 und 17 Ritzel werden durch ein 16er Ritzel aus der 11-32 XT Kasette ersetzt um für das 42er Ritzel des User Mirfe Platz zu schaffen.


Danke! Habe mirfe kontaktet.

D.h. aber auch, dass ich auf jeden Fall zwei Shimano Kassetten kaufen muss (weil ich z.Zt. SRAM fahre). Eine fuer das 42er Ritzel, die andere wegen des 16er, richtig?


----------



## Duke_do (1. November 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Danke! Habe mirfe kontaktet.
> 
> D.h. aber auch, dass ich auf jeden Fall zwei Shimano Kassetten kaufen muss (weil ich z.Zt. SRAM fahre). Eine fuer das 42er Ritzel, die andere wegen des 16er, richtig?



Du bekommst die kleinen Ritzel auch einzeln. Durch den Umbau ist es aktuell aber oft vergriffen. Wartezeiten von ein paar Wochen sind aktuell möglich. Ritzel kostet zwischen 4 und 5 , ist also nicht so teuer. Kannst bei Rose oder Bike-Components mal suchen. Ich hatte übergangsweise ein Ritzel aus der 9er Kassette genommen, passt auch, obwohl es 2/10 dicker ist. 


mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (1. November 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Danke! Habe mirfe kontaktet.
> 
> D.h. aber auch, dass ich auf jeden Fall zwei Shimano Kassetten kaufen muss (weil ich z.Zt. SRAM fahre). Eine fuer das 42er Ritzel, die andere wegen des 16er, richtig?



Wenn Du SRAM fährst, wäre da auch noch diese Alternative, allerdings 2 Zähne weniger:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a97473/general-lee-kassettenadapter-25-40z.html


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. November 2013)

@Relic: weißt du ob der vom Gummi wie der Big Apple ist? Hatte den mal im Winter auf mein altes Hardtail für die Stadt draufgemacht und als es nur ein bisschen feucht war ist er mir übel abgeschmiert. Den Aufbau finde ich schö, hatte auch mal ne Lefty, aber eben am Flash. Der Sinn des Aufbau entzieht sich leider meiner Vorstellungskraft. Für den Preis eines Kleinwagens durch die Stadt cruisen? Naja...
 @Duke: Du hattest doch mal wegen des LRS gefragt: Hatte zu otange geraten und nehme alles zurück  sieht super aus! überlege auch ob ich längerfristig was mit dem RAW Rahmen mache, aber das hat noch Zeit. Evtl. zuerst mal über Winter die Wippen pulvern lassen...


----------



## tgs (1. November 2013)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Wenn Du SRAM fährst, wäre da auch noch diese Alternative, allerdings 2 Zähne weniger:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a97473/general-lee-kassettenadapter-25-40z.html



Ja, danke. Diese Alternative kenne ich bereits, habe aber keine guten Erfahrungsberichte bzgl. der Schalteigenschaften gelesen.

Je länger ich mich mit dem Thema 1x10 mit brauchbarer Übersetzung beschäftige, desto mehr bin ich gewillt, evtl. gleich auf 1x11 umzurüsten.
Zum einfach mal ausprobieren, sind die 1x10 Lösungen mit 40er od. 42er Ritzel zu kostspielig. Genauso wie die 11-38 Kassette von KCNC, die mir in Verbindung mit einem 30er Kettenblatt passen würde.
An die 1x11 Gruppe kommen diese Alternativen letztendlich halt doch nicht ran...


----------



## Duke_do (1. November 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Je länger ich mich mit dem Thema 1x10 mit brauchbarer Übersetzung beschäftige, desto mehr bin ich gewillt, evtl. gleich auf 1x11 umzurüsten.
> Zum einfach mal ausprobieren, sind die 1x10 Lösungen mit 40er od. 42er Ritzel zu kostspielig. Genauso wie die 11-38 Kassette von KCNC, die mir in Verbindung mit einem 30er Kettenblatt passen würde.
> An die 1x11 Gruppe kommen diese Alternativen letztendlich halt doch nicht ran...



Also mich hat es "nur" das Mirfe Ritzel und Kettenblatt gekostet. Und ich war auf Anhieb überzeugt. Habe mein 601 dann auch noch umgebaut. Ein Schalthebel ist so entspannend. Und ob du die 10% mehr im letzten Gang für das Geld dann wirklich haben musst, kannst ja immer noch umrüsten. Ich vermisse die aktuell nicht. 



mobil gesendet


----------



## tgs (2. November 2013)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Also mich hat es "nur" das Mirfe Ritzel und Kettenblatt gekostet. Und ich war auf Anhieb überzeugt.....



Ok, dann überzeuge ich mich auch von der Mirfe-Shimano-Ritzel-Kassette Kombi. Scheint mir auch die symphatischte... und preislich attraktivste zu sein (nehme ich jetzt einfach an, denn den Preis für das Mifre-Ritzel kenne ich noch nicht).


----------



## biker-wug (2. November 2013)

Mirfe Ritzel kann ich auch nur empfehlen, definitiv günstiger als ne XX1 oder X01.

Und ob das kleinste ein 10er oder 11er ist, merk ich auch nicht, ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## rrueegg (2. November 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Mirfe erreiche. 
IBC Posteingang ist voll und kann nicht zugestellt werden.

Dank & Gruss


----------



## Wuerzig (2. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Mirfe erreiche.
> IBC Posteingang ist voll und kann nicht zugestellt werden.
> 
> Dank & Gruss



Was haste denn schon wieder vor


----------



## rrueegg (2. November 2013)

dreimal darfst Du raten 

Das mit 1 Fach und 42er Kettenblatt scheint ja gut zu funktionieren. 
Möchte das gerne ausprobieren, weiss jedoch noch nicht welche Kettenblatt-Grösse.
Bin gerade auf Ritzelrechner am vergleichen.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (2. November 2013)

o.k. du hast jetzt 38/24 und hinten 11/36. das hatte ich vorher auch. jetzt fahr ich 11/42 mit 32 Kettenblatt. Das ist solange es nicht sehr steil wird und auch noch über mehrere Kilometer absolut perfekt. Im Vergleich zu vorherigen Übersetzung fehlt mir eigentlich nix. Der Sprung zwischen 36 und 42 ist aber doch recht groß. Man hat halt keinen Rettungsanker mehr. Vieles spielt sich auch im Kopf ab! 
wenn ich jetzt allerdings z.B. einen Alpencross etc. fahre, müsste ich das KB tauschen.


----------



## tgs (2. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den Mirfe erreiche.
> IBC Posteingang ist voll und kann nicht zugestellt werden.



Ich habe ihm gerade ueber sein "Profil > Kontaktinformationen > Eine E-Mail an mirfe schicken" eine Nachricht geschickt.
Hoffe mal, das hat geklappt und das Ritzel ist unterwegs zu mir .


----------



## rrueegg (2. November 2013)

32 sieht nicht schlecht aus! 
Nach Rechner fehlt gegenüber der momentanen Auslegung (24/38;11/36) der kleinste und der grösste Gang. Könnte passen!

Für ein Alpencross dann vielleicht 28 oder 30er !?

. . . RaceFace 32er DirectMount Kettenblatt gibt es auch . . . Perfect!


----------



## rrueegg (2. November 2013)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm gerade ueber sein "Profil > Kontaktinformationen > Eine E-Mail an mirfe schicken" eine Nachricht geschickt.
> Hoffe mal, das hat geklappt und das Ritzel ist unterwegs zu mir .



Genau so hab ich es auch probiert. Leider konnte diese nicht zugestellt werden da Postfach voll . . . grrrr !


----------



## KaskiaRacing (2. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> 32 sieht nicht schlecht aus!
> Nach Rechner fehlt gegenüber der momentanen Auslegung (24/38;11/36) der kleinste und der grösste Gang. Könnte passen!
> 
> Für ein Alpencross dann vielleicht 28 oder 30er !?
> ...



Moin, ich fahre deine genannte Kombi und das klappt wunderbar. Ich hatte vorher 24/36 und 11/36 und nun 32 11/42 und frage mich: warum nicht schon eher 
Steile Rampen sind kein Problem. Race Face n/w ist auch bestens. Ein Bild findest du irgendwo in meinem Album.
Viel Erfolg damit


----------



## Wuerzig (2. November 2013)

wobei ich bei 29 Zoll Laufrädern wie bei Rene, wahrscheinlich eher auf das 30 Kettenblatt setzen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich es auch probiert. Leider konnte diese nicht zugestellt werden da Postfach voll . . . grrrr !



Das ist komisch, ein email Postfach kann ja eigentlich nicht voll sein. PN schon das geht ja übers IBC.


----------



## rrueegg (2. November 2013)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> wobei ich bei 29 Zoll Laufrädern wie bei Rene, wahrscheinlich eher auf das 30 Kettenblatt setzen würde



Hinten hab ich 650b 

Denke für den Anfang bin ich mit 32 nicht schlecht bedient. 
Fahre gerne schnelle Schotter-Passagen und da brauch ich die Übersetzung. Bin soeben von meinem 40km Trail zurück und hab mal versucht den grössten und den kleinsten Gang weg zu lassen. 
Das ging soweit gut aber den grossen möchte ich auf keinen Fall noch kleiner.

Gruss


----------



## relic123 (3. November 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @_Relic_: weißt du ob der vom Gummi wie der Big Apple ist? Hatte den mal im Winter auf mein altes Hardtail für die Stadt draufgemacht und als es nur ein bisschen feucht war ist er mir übel abgeschmiert. Den Aufbau finde ich schö, hatte auch mal ne Lefty, aber eben am Flash. Der Sinn des Aufbau entzieht sich leider meiner Vorstellungskraft. Für den Preis eines Kleinwagens durch die Stadt cruisen? Naja...



Der Super Moto hate eine weichere Mischung als der Big Apple.
Und zu deiner Vorstellungskraft: Jede endet halt woanders 
Mir erschließt da eher der Sinn nicht, mit einem Kleinwagen für den Preis eines Kleinwagens durch die Stadt zu cruisen. Mir ist !jedes! Fahrrad willkommen und ich versteh leider das Unverstädniss unter Bikern nicht, gemessen an dem sonstigen allgemein vorherschendem Verständniss an Fortbewegung. Ich kann dir sagen: es macht verdammt viel Spass mit dem Esel durch die Stadt zu brettern.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. November 2013)

relic123 schrieb:


> Mir erschließt da eher der Sinn nicht, mit einem Kleinwagen für den Preis eines Kleinwagens durch die Stadt zu cruisen. Mir ist !jedes! Fahrrad willkommen und ich versteh leider das Unverstädniss unter Bikern nicht, gemessen an dem sonstigen allgemein vorherschendem Verständniss an Fortbewegung. Ich kann dir sagen: es macht verdammt viel Spass mit dem Esel durch die Stadt zu brettern.



Weltklasse! Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Wenn man jetzt nicht ständig Angst um s(o)einen Hobel haben müsste...


----------



## Th3Rock (3. November 2013)

Hallo, mal wieder ein klassisch-schwarz-eloxal-Liteville mit neuen Parts in der Abendsonne...









schöne Grüße


----------



## BigTobi (3. November 2013)

dageed schrieb:


> Die Farbe kommt aus USA via ihbäh und gepulvert hat es IBC User KHUJAND.



Gibts ein paar mehr Infos zu der Farbe?
Wo bestellt,Preis usw ???

Wie viel brauch ich den so für einen Rahmen?


----------



## Gosch (3. November 2013)

dann klick doch einfach mal auf das Bild und ließ


----------



## BigTobi (3. November 2013)

Upps danke


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. November 2013)

@Relic: hast ja recht, ich cruise auch lieber mit dem Rad durch die Stadt als mit dem Auto


----------



## Normansbike (3. November 2013)

schneller und Stress frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (10. November 2013)

Heute im Hochharz eingefangen beim Verschnaufen nach langem tiefen Uphill.......ansonsten hät ich wohl keine Chance gehabt.

















Nach dem ersten Ritt passt das Kleidchen und wir werden wohl Freunde, auch wenn´s "wieder schwarz" ist...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. November 2013)

IIh, das ist ja Matsch!

Hehe, sehr schöner Aufbau! Mann, ich will auch wieder fahren 
Auf dem ersten Bild sieht die Gabel lustig aus, weil man die Brücke nicht sieht...


----------



## Fritz101 (10. November 2013)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. 

Hab mir jetzt eins von den letzten MK 10 gesichert. Müsste die Tage ankommen. 

Ich hoffe ich kriege das auch so schön hin wie Du.


----------



## mw8000 (10. November 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Heute im Hochharz eingefangen beim Verschnaufen nach langem tiefen Uphill.......ansonsten hät ich wohl keine Chance gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Duke, 
Top Aufbau. Was sind denn das für Griffe und Sattel? Halten die Felgen? 
Gruß Maik


----------



## duke209 (10. November 2013)

Felgen sollten halten wenn man den Berichten glauben schenken darf und mal genauer schaut wer sie alles fährt.

Griffe Syntace, Sattel Charge (sehr bequem)


----------



## beat (10. November 2013)

@Duke: Gefällt auch mir verdammt gut!


----------



## michi3 (10. November 2013)

schaut top aus


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. November 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Heute im Hochharz eingefangen beim Verschnaufen nach langem tiefen Uphill.......ansonsten hät ich wohl keine Chance gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Griffe und der Sattel sind klasse und der LRS ist einfach optisch ein Leckerbissen!


----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2013)

Und keiner lobt die tollen Fotos (abgesehen vom Motiv).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. November 2013)

Ich bin zwar kein Columbo aber ich würde mal sagen dass du sie dann geschossen hast. 
Gut gemacht, tolle Fotos.... abgesehen vom Motiv!


----------



## Gekko (11. November 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Heute im Hochharz eingefangen beim Verschnaufen nach langem tiefen Uphill.......ansonsten hät ich wohl keine Chance gehabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tolle Bilder und klasse fotografiert. 

Bezüglich der Farbe: Schönheit liegt *immer* im Auge des Betrachters. Mein Liteville ist auch schwarz und nur für mich beautiful black egal ob andere es langweilig finden!


----------



## duke209 (11. November 2013)

Danke für die Blumen. Mit iphone bei gefühlt 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit und Nebel geschossen, geht stimmt.



Gekko schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder und klasse fotografiert.
> 
> Bezüglich der Farbe: Schönheit liegt *immer* im Auge des Betrachters. Mein Liteville ist auch schwarz und nur für mich beautiful black egal ob andere es langweilig finden!



Thema Farbe hat mich Nächte gekostet, bzgl. LRS. 
Da mein MK5 auch komplett schwarz ist, seit 7 Jahren mir immer ein Grinsen bereitet, hab ich schlußendlich auf einen grünen bzw. gelben LRS verzichtet. Ansich war ein raw geplant, aber einen neuen "M" zu bekommen war aussichtslos, also wieder zum black gegriffen, zumal Preis ok war und optional später eine Pulverung noch möglich ist.

Aber will wichtiger als das Thema "Farbe" ist die "artgerechte Haltung" 

was noch muss: 
50mm SMF II ansatt 60mm oder 45mm SSF
Stealth oder anderer Hersteller (aber bin schon froh jetzt die Leitung so verlegen zu können)


----------



## lzram (11. November 2013)

tataa...meins 

Eine MK10 -M-, mit ner 32er Talas und XTR


----------



## uerland (11. November 2013)

Hier mal mein MK10 in "Arbeitskleidung":











Wurde kürzlich auf 1x11 umgerüstet und ich bin bisher begeistert. Allerdings werde ich über kurz oder lang noch von dem 30er auf ein 28er Kettenblatt wechseln.


----------



## .t1mo (12. November 2013)

Sieht super aus 

Bremshebel in unterschiedlichen Farben habe ich aber auch noch nie gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (12. November 2013)

gefällt 
34,9er Stütze schaut ansich immernoch am schönsten aus.....


----------



## rrueegg (12. November 2013)

Einfach schön und stimmig 

Gruss


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. November 2013)

uerland schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK10 in "Arbeitskleidung":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann mir nicht helfen: Ein schickes Ding! Und die unterschiedlich farbigen Bremshebel sind optischer Hungucker!


----------



## Der_Graue (12. November 2013)

@duke209: Schickes Radl, aber wie kommst du mit den Crank Brothers LRS klar?



duke209 schrieb:


> Heute im Hochharz eingefangen beim Verschnaufen nach langem tiefen Uphill.......ansonsten hät ich wohl keine Chance gehabt.
> 
> Nach dem ersten Ritt passt das Kleidchen und wir werden wohl Freunde, auch wenn´s "wieder schwarz" ist...


----------



## GodfredKah (12. November 2013)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Sieht super aus
> 
> Bremshebel in unterschiedlichen Farben habe ich aber auch noch nie gesehen.



Gefallen mir auch ausnehmend gut, die beiden farbigen Hebel am farbigen Lenker!
Aber funktionieren die Bremsen auch gut?

Godfred


----------



## uerland (12. November 2013)

GodfredKah schrieb:


> Gefallen mir auch ausnehmend gut, die beiden farbigen Hebel am farbigen Lenker!
> Aber funktionieren die Bremsen auch gut?
> 
> Godfred



Ich hab den Eindruck, dass die Bremse mit dem orangenen Hebel etwas bissiger ist als die mit dem roten. 

Nee, also mal ernst, ich fahre die Bremse jetzt fast 4 Jahren und bin total zufrieden. Die Hope M4 ist eben kein brutaler "Anker", nicht mal mit einer 200er Scheibe. Aber gerade das gefällt mir so gut, weil man die Bremsleistung ausgesprochen gut dosieren kann. Bei meinen fahrbereiten vielleicht 75kg reicht die Bremsleistung trotzalledem für alle Späße auch in den Alpen oder im Bikepark aus. Es ist insgesamt einfach eine Sorglosbremse.


----------



## duke209 (12. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> @duke209: Schickes Radl, aber wie kommst du mit den Crank Brothers LRS klar?



Wie soll ich damit klar kommen?  Ist ausgewiesener AM-LRS, auch für Enduro geeignet, steif & tubeless....sind ja auch nicht die leichtesten. Sollten demnach auch dafür halten, hatte auch nichts negatives gelesen, zumal max. 80kg bepackt.

Reifen (TL) sassen auf Anhieb ohne irgendwo Milch rausquillen zu lassen, schonmal Pluspunkt, Steifigkeit auf erster Tour auch gespürt (gut kann am gesamten neuen Bike auch gelegen haben). Für mich war es auch wichtig, am VA kompatibel zu bleiben, da aktuell 9QR, später 15 oder 20.


----------



## Der_Graue (12. November 2013)

Hatte die gleichen LR, nach nur einem Wochenende in Südtrirol, konnte ich sie zum Service schicken 
Sie sind für harte und ruppige Strecken einfach ungeeignet, da die Felgen zu weich sind.
Sie sehen super aus und hatten mir total gut gefallen, nur halten sie nicht das, was sie versprechen, schade eigentlich.
Nun tun sie ihren Dienst an einem AM-Bike, was nicht so hart rangenommen wird. 



duke209 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich damit klar kommen?  Ist ausgewiesener AM-LRS, auch für Enduro geeignet, steif & tubeless....sind ja auch nicht die leichtesten. Sollten demnach auch dafür halten, hatte auch nichts negatives gelesen.
> 
> Reifen (TL) sassen auf Anhieb ohne irgendwo Milch rausquillen zu lassen, schonmal Pluspunkt, Steifigkeit auf erster Tour auch gespürt (gut kann am gesamten neuen Bike auch gelegen haben). Für mich war es auch wichtig, am VA kompatibel zu bleiben, da aktuell 9QR, später 15 oder 20.


----------



## duke209 (12. November 2013)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hatte die gleichen LR, nach nur einem Wochenende in Südtrirol, konnte ich sie zum Service schicken
> Sie sind für harte und ruppige Strecken einfach ungeeignet, da die Felgen zu weich sind.



Werd ich mal im Auge behalten...bislang hatte ich etliche Jahre sorgenfrei ein Crossmaxx XL im Einsatz.


----------



## GodfredKah (12. November 2013)

uerland schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass die Bremse mit dem orangenen Hebel etwas bissiger ist als die mit dem roten.



Danke!
Ich hätte eher gedacht, daß die roten stärker zugreifen!
Godfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (12. November 2013)

So, jetzt wird völlig übertrieben 







Gruß Rainer


----------



## duke209 (12. November 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> So, jetzt wird völlig übertrieben



 Konsequent bunt! Giftgrüne Kurbel fehlt noch


----------



## BigMounty (12. November 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> So, jetzt wird völlig übertrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH- Wo ist meine Sonnebrille !!!!1

Das ist mal ein Eyecatcher - nicht ganz das meine, aber schon auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## michi3 (12. November 2013)

Hol die Sonnenbrille schon mal raus, lohnt sich, demnächst wird es immer bunter hier
  @RockycityRoller

geiles 301


----------



## biker-wug (12. November 2013)

Gewagte Farbwahl, aber nicht schlecht.
Hat was!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. November 2013)

Ja, ist so schraeg, dass es wieder gut ist! Wem das pink und blau nicht reicht, kriegt spaetestens beim Anblick der Felgen eins auf die Nuss! ))


----------



## tf-bikes.at (13. November 2013)

Hätte mein privates, neues 301 werden sollen, aber ein Kunde war schneller. Fazit: Räder, die man selbst behalten will, nicht in den Schauraum stellen ...





Jetzt war ich ein wenig schlauer und das hier hab ich bis jetzt behalten dürfen:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. November 2013)

Der Kunde hatte recht!  
Geiles bike!


----------



## Hans (13. November 2013)

Das schwarze - ist das schwarz matt eloxiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (13. November 2013)

Ist der Kettenstreben-Schutz ein zugeschnittener und übergestülpter Fahrradschlauch oder Schrumpfschlauch? 

Gruss


----------



## Normansbike (13. November 2013)

Das Grüne! I Love it.


----------



## rayc (13. November 2013)

das grün-elox sieht ja richtig scharf aus. 

ray


----------



## captainkroggy (13. November 2013)

Heute erste Einstellfahrt auf der Hausrunde nach erfolgreicher Organtransplantation aller Teile aus meinem CUBE Stereo in einen neuen MK10-Rahmen (140). Liteville-Gemeinde, Ihr habt ein neues begeistertes Mitglied


----------



## gremlino (13. November 2013)

welcher Sattel ist das denn da bei den beiden tf-bikes???


----------



## 147ar (13. November 2013)

Sattel sind von 66sick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gehhilfe (13. November 2013)

Sorry, aber aus meiner Sicht kannst du froh sein dass der Kunde kam.
Das grüne Etwas kannste als Weihnachtskugel an den Baum hängen..ß


----------



## Normansbike (14. November 2013)

Leute!
Was ist ein Mk5 in Silber GrÃ¶Ãe Xl im guten Zustand so Wert?
KÃ¶nnte da einen Rahmen bekommen, doch 800â¬ scheinen mir etwas viel?
 Lg Norman
P.s. Hat hi. Schnellspanner System.


----------



## pm.andy (14. November 2013)

800.- ist eigentlich ok , das mk5 hat damals auch schon fast 2000.- gekostet


----------



## .t1mo (14. November 2013)

Mit Schnellspanner hinten aber irgendwie doof. Zumal die Umrüstsätze fast nicht mehr zu bekommen sind.


----------



## pm.andy (14. November 2013)

Bin jetzt auch von mk6 auf mk10 umgestiegen. Was mich absolut am am wnigsten gestört hat war das Schnellspannsystem. Mit  DT Swiss Ratchet Spanner hab ich keinen Unterschied zu X12 feststell können.
Ist aber geschmackssache, der Radwechsel ist halt etwas leichter.


----------



## DC. (14. November 2013)

800,- für ne alte gurke ohne Garantie  ein bisschen viel finde ich


----------



## pm.andy (14. November 2013)

Ach ja Galerie...

eines meiner letzten mk6 Fotos vor 3,5 Wochen, da war es noch warm aufm Trail..


----------



## pm.andy (14. November 2013)

DC. schrieb:


> 800,- für ne alte gurke ohne Garantie  ein bisschen viel finde ich


Den Monarch siehst oben im Bild, is meinernoch...


----------



## DC. (14. November 2013)

@ pm.andy? was hat das mit meinm post zu tun? ich denke ja nur, dass 800,- taler für ein mk 5 recht viel sind ;-)

schnellspanner oder x12 ist eigentlich egal...


----------



## pm.andy (14. November 2013)

Sorry, hab gedacht du spielst auf meinen Monarch an, jetzt hab ichs gecheckt  Anscheinend bist du auch erst umgestiegen auf mk11. Dann weißt du vermutlich selber am best wie die "alten" so gehandelt werden. Gibt sicher bessere Angebote aber Super teuer ist es auch nicht. Kommt halt auch drauf an was so dabei ist, welcher Dämpfer, Letzter Dämpferservice, Welcher Streuersatz....usw letzlich heißt es immer verhandeln oder auf ein besseres Angebot warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (14. November 2013)

klaro ;-) gibt günstigere oder eben teurere, je nach zustand und zubehör.
habe mein altes, sehr gebrauchtes mk7 günstiger gekauft. da war auch noch volle garantie drauf. dadurch kommts, dass ich jetzt mk11 fahren darf 
bei dem vorgeschlagenen mk5 dürfte im schadensfall nur crash replacement greifen!? ist zwar immer noch ok, wäre für mich aber ein argument nochmal drübernachzudenken


----------



## duke209 (14. November 2013)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


>



RS Remote Hebel schön nach unten verlagert, den rechten genommen und links kein Shifter   
Krieg ich bei meiner 2012 XT-Kombi leider nicht richtig hin(Leitungsausgang Remote stößt irgendwo an, glaube Ölkammer wars). Würde zuweit innen - fast ausser Reichweite - sitzen...nervt.
Jemand ne Lösung bei Einsatz von 2-Shiftern (also 2x10) ??


----------



## jens m. (14. November 2013)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hätte mein privates, neues 301 werden sollen, aber ein Kunde war schneller. Fazit: Räder, die man selbst behalten will, nicht in den Schauraum stellen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
was sind denn da für Kurbeln verbaut. X9 mit anderem Label? Sieht doch nach einer X01-Gruppe aus.
Gibt es bei Euch keine Carbon-Kurbel dazu?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. November 2013)

Als die X01 das erste Mal aufgetaucht war, an den neuen Santa Bikes, da war diese Version mit der "X9" Kurbel drauf. Bei der Vorstellung der fertigen Gruppe war es dann die Carbon Version... Hatte mich schon wegen des Bashguards gefragt


----------



## jammerlappen (15. November 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> RS Remote Hebel schön nach unten verlagert, den rechten genommen und links kein Shifter
> Krieg ich bei meiner 2012 XT-Kombi leider nicht richtig hin(Leitungsausgang Remote stößt irgendwo an, glaube Ölkammer wars). Würde zuweit innen - fast ausser Reichweite - sitzen...nervt.
> Jemand ne Lösung bei Einsatz von 2-Shiftern (also 2x10) ??



Schönheit liegt sicher immer im Auge des Betrachters  aber ich habe einfach die Griffe gekürzt, um innen mehr Platz zu haben. Dann hab ich den Remotehebel zwischen Griff und Bremse "richtig" rum platziert. Nicht ganz festgezogen stützt er sich beim Drücken dann am Ausgleichsbehälter ab und kann nachgeben, wenns mich mal zerlegen sollte und das Rad Kopfüber einschlägt.


----------



## Docker (15. November 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> RS Remote Hebel schön nach unten verlagert, den rechten genommen und links kein Shifter
> Krieg ich bei meiner 2012 XT-Kombi leider nicht richtig hin(Leitungsausgang Remote stößt irgendwo an, glaube Ölkammer wars). Würde zuweit innen - fast ausser Reichweite - sitzen...nervt.
> Jemand ne Lösung bei Einsatz von 2-Shiftern (also 2x10) ??



Gehen tut es schon.
Man muss halt bereit sein, die anderen Teile etwas "anzupassen"

Das heißt, die iSpec-Schelle etwas abdremeln, das Gehäuse des Stifters umformen und ein klein wenig vom Bremskolbengehäuse abfeilen.
Ist also nix wildes!




Gruß Doc


----------



## paulipan (15. November 2013)

@Normansbike: Ich empfinde 800 Euro für ein MK5 absolut gerechtfertigt.

Das Bike fährt sich genauso großartig, wie mit X12 Steckachse und ist zudem eines der leichtesten 301 meines Wissens.

Schlag zu


----------



## Besenstrich (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Mk7 nach 2Jahren mal wieder als Winterbike aufgebaut.







Grüsse Ralph


----------



## DC. (17. November 2013)

Das mk7 sieht top aus. Jetzt noch ne Vario-Stütze,  dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Besenstrich (17. November 2013)

Meine Variostützen hielten maximal 2 Wochen.
Deswegen für mich absolut kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. November 2013)

Besenstrich schrieb:


> Meine Variostützen hielten maximal 2 Wochen.
> Deswegen für mich absolut kein Thema mehr.


Ich frag mich immer wie ihr das hin bekommt !?
Welche Stützen waren das ?

Ich habe in drei Bikes absenkbare Stützen drinnen (2xReverb seit Ende 2011, 1x LEV seit 02/2013) und trotz 0,1t und hier und da eher aussitzend als stehend fahrend, halten die bisher alle drei problemlos. 



für die Galerie noch ein Bild vom Sommer...


----------



## Besenstrich (17. November 2013)

Wenn ich die Thomson ein bißchen günstiger bekomme probier ichs nochmal.
Ist die einzige Marke der ichs zutraue so ne Stütze ordentlich hinzukriegen!


----------



## duke209 (17. November 2013)

ER und ES oder MK5 und MK10






ES = weil wohl leider sehr "dünnhäutig"...siehe MK10-Thread


----------



## sugarbiker (18. November 2013)

Docker schrieb:


> Gehen tut es schon.
> Man muss halt bereit sein, die anderen Teile etwas "anzupassen"
> 
> Das heißt, die iSpec-Schelle etwas abdremeln, das Gehäuse des Stifters umformen und ein klein wenig vom Bremskolbengehäuse abfeilen.
> ...



Hallo,
das geht auch ganz und ganz ohne Bearbeitung!
Die I-spec Schraube leicht lösen, Reverb Hebel drunterschieben und dann die Ispec-Schraube festziehen - passt ohne Bearbeitung irgendwelcher Teile.


----------



## Docker (18. November 2013)

Nicht in der von mir Favorisierten Stellung.
Da klemmt entweder die Leitung bzw. die Verstellschraube der Reverb am Ausgleichsbehälter der XT, 
oder der "Drücker" der ReVerb am Gehäuse des Shifters.

Grus Doc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Pit (23. November 2013)

Hallo 
hir mal  ein weisses 301er MK8.
Gruß PIT


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2013)

Alter, geile Schalthebel!


----------



## duke209 (24. November 2013)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das geht auch ganz und ganz ohne Bearbeitung!
> Die I-spec Schraube leicht lösen, Reverb Hebel drunterschieben und dann die Ispec-Schraube festziehen - passt ohne Bearbeitung irgendwelcher Teile.



Jip, ging sehr gut und Stellung (diese ergibt sich ja nach Stellung der Brems/Schalteinheit) passt persönlich


----------



## TomTom71 (25. November 2013)

Hallo,

mit was für einen Halterung hast du das Garmin (60 CSX?) auf den Vorbau befestigt?

Gruß

Tom





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. November 2013)

hier machte die Not erfinderisch.... denn der normale Halter lag 600km Zuhause im Keller 
da habe ich morgens im örtlichen Supermarkt eine Rolle Tesa gekauft und das GPS damit auf dem Megastar Vorbau fest geklebt. 
hat die komplette Woche über erstaunlich gut funktioniert,  nur muss man das Tape eben erneuern wenn Akkus gewechselt wurde
sprich man sollte es auch  auf der Tour dabei haben


----------



## michi3 (26. November 2013)

Hatte wieder mal Bock auf Farbe.
Vorab leider nur Bilder mit der Kompaktknipse, bessere kommen später. Die Farbe knallt in natura viel stärker, sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich mag es und das ist wichtig.


301 MK11 XL 160mm
Pike
XX1
XTR
Steuersatz -1.5 Grad
usw.
11,9kg fahrfertig


Sattel wird noch geändert, ist aber leider noch nicht fertig geworden und komplett schwarzer Monarch kommt noch.






Bilderflut!!!!


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2013)

Gewicht ist ne Ansage.
Sattel und Griffe gefallen nicht, der Rest ist ja Porno!


----------



## Gosch (26. November 2013)

Sieht gut aus!!! Ist das pulver, lack oder plastidip?


----------



## rbrandt1967 (26. November 2013)

Die Farbe ist ja der Oberknaller .... sieht echt genial aus - auch ohne schwarzen rs monarch​


----------



## rayc (26. November 2013)

Optisch ein schöner Hingucker 
Nur Sattel passt nicht.

Sind das Mavic Reifen?

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2013)

Da passt aber Vorne kein rotes Täschchen dran!


----------



## michi3 (26. November 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Gewicht ist ne Ansage.
> Sattel und Griffe gefallen nicht, der Rest ist ja Porno!


 
Sattel kommt noch eine Spezial "BieneMaja" Ausführung und wer die Griffe einmal probiert hat, dem ist bei diesem Bauteil die Optik egal.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. November 2013)

Die hab ich schon probiert, hab zu grosse Hände dafür 
Sprich, sind zu dünn.


----------



## kubad (26. November 2013)

Die Farbe ist  .... genial 

gewicht ist sehr optimistisch    gleich schlechte Digitalwaage wie meine


----------



## Dr.Struggle (26. November 2013)

Krasse Farbe,mir persönlich mit den gelben Felgen etwas zu viel,aber das Bike kommt wahrscheinlich live ganz anders rüber.
Einsparpotential: Carbonlenker,leichterer Sattel und RICHTIG geile Griffe,einmal ESI immer ESI! Evtl. auch Reifen,kenn die Dinger aber nicht
Monarch ist vermutlich auch eine sehr gute Entscheidung,am 601 ist er um Klassen besser als dieser Fox-Schrott der vorher drin war


----------



## Rockcity Roller (26. November 2013)

kubad schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist  .... genial
> 
> gewicht ist sehr optimistisch    gleich schlechte Digitalwaage wie meine



Top 301! So muss das sein.
Aber ja, das Gewicht kann nich so ganz hinkommen.
Wenn ich mit meinem 301 gegenrechne, passt dat vorn und hinten nicht...
Oder wo hast du da noch in die Trickkiste gegriffen?
Pedale mit Titanachse?


----------



## Wobbi (26. November 2013)

geiles dingen! 
was mir aber leider überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist die farbe der x01-kurbel. schwarz abkleben stünde dem rad sicherlich gut!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (26. November 2013)

@michi3: Riiiichtig schickes 301! Das optisch gelungendste seit langem (ok..., ich bin auch Farbenblinf..., vielleicht liegts daran  )


----------



## biker-wug (26. November 2013)

Ich finde es genial, knallt so richtig!!

Grün und gelb ist schon gewagt, aber mir taugt es!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (26. November 2013)

Was ist das für eine Laufradgröße?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. November 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Hatte wieder mal Bock auf Farbe.
> Vorab leider nur Bilder mit der Kompaktknipse, bessere kommen später. Die Farbe knallt in natura viel stärker, sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich mag es und das ist wichtig.
> 
> 
> ...



VOLL TOP!!!!

Welcher RAL Ton ist das?


----------



## michi3 (26. November 2013)

@tobone


27,5

 @LuckyLuke


Leuchtgrün RAL6038 mit weißer Unterlage und Klarlack matt.


----------



## coastalwolf (26. November 2013)

Toller Aufbau.

Knallige Farben


----------



## Normansbike (26. November 2013)

I  it.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. November 2013)

@Wobbi: welche x01 Kurbel?

Respekt vor der konsequenten Umsetzung! Gerade die Decals auf der Pike sind mal richtig gut gelungen.
Hat auch mal nen Gedanken an den LRS verschwendet und dann u.a. wegen der Farbe wieder verworfen. Oder man passt eben das restliche Rad an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (26. November 2013)

Sehr spezielles Bike. 

Frag mich nur wie das mit 11,9 Kilo geklappt hat ?! Ist ja auch ein XL Rahmen & ne stealth & 650B. Sattel ist auch nicht der leichteste und Bereifung sieht auch nach recht Gummi aus. 
Naja - nicht so wichtig . . . Hauptsache das Bike macht Spass !


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. November 2013)




----------



## Wobbi (27. November 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @_Wobbi_: welche x01 Kurbel?
> 
> Respekt vor der konsequenten Umsetzung! Gerade die Decals auf der Pike sind mal richtig gut gelungen.
> Hat auch mal nen Gedanken an den LRS verschwendet und dann u.a. wegen der Farbe wieder verworfen. Oder man passt eben das restliche Rad an



meinte xx1!


----------



## Normansbike (27. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Sehr spezielles Bike.
> 
> Frag mich nur wie das mit 11,9 Kilo geklappt hat ?! Ist ja auch ein XL Rahmen & ne stealth & 650B. Sattel ist auch nicht der leichteste und Bereifung sieht auch nach recht Gummi aus.
> Naja - nicht so wichtig . . . Hauptsache das Bike macht Spass !



Finde Gewicht ist relativ!? Oft nimmt man die Gewichte des Herstellers und die sind z.B. Bei Rahmen oft in m oder s. Ohne Pedale und Krimskrams.
Finde man sollte es so wiegen wie man es fährt, duto komplettie mit allem was dazu gehört.
Die 11,9 kg sind bestimmt machbar, aber ohne Pedale,Satteltasche,...


----------



## michi3 (27. November 2013)

Freut mich das der Umbau so gut ankommt, hab ich nicht erwartet.

Da es die Teilekiste anbietet wird es mit diesem Rahmen irgendwann noch einen Aufbau mit schwarzen Syntace Laufrädern und ohne den ganzen gelben Krimskrams geben.

Die Gewichtsdiskussion gibt es ja schon lange, ich denke nur an mein altes 601 mit knapp über 12kg. Es gibt einige User hier im Forum die diese Räder schon gewogen bzw. gefahren haben und die Gewichte bestätigen können. Wir sind vor zwei, drei Jahren durch Zufall auf was gestoßen das mit etwas Aufwand am Gesamtrad ca. 400 Gramm einspart ohne die Stabilität zu beeinflussen, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen und eigentlich ist es ja auch egal, Hauptsache jeder hat auf seine Art Spaß beim biken.


----------



## Wobbi (27. November 2013)

das war ein fehler!!! was meinst du eigentlich, wie viele pn´s du jetzt dadurch bekommen wirst?


----------



## biker-wug (27. November 2013)

Das Grün mit ausschließlich schwarzen Teilen kann ich mir auch genial vorstellen!!


----------



## jammerlappen (27. November 2013)

...da würde ich durch Zufall auch mal gerne drauf stoßen!


----------



## .t1mo (27. November 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Freut mich das der Umbau so gut ankommt, hab ich nicht erwartet.
> 
> Da es die Teilekiste anbietet wird es mit diesem Rahmen irgendwann noch einen Aufbau mit schwarzen Syntace Laufrädern und ohne den ganzen gelben Krimskrams geben.
> 
> Die Gewichtsdiskussion gibt es ja schon lange, ich denke nur an mein altes 601 mit knapp über 12kg. Es gibt einige User hier im Forum die diese Räder schon gewogen bzw. gefahren haben und die Gewichte bestätigen können. Wir sind vor zwei, drei Jahren durch Zufall auf was gestoßen das mit etwas Aufwand am Gesamtrad ca. 400 Gramm einspart ohne die Stabilität zu beeinflussen, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen und eigentlich ist es ja auch egal, Hauptsache jeder hat auf seine Art Spaß beim biken.



Warum fährst du eigentlich keinen Carbonlenker?

Wie immer ist das Gewicht mal wieder eine Ansage. Wie immer wahrscheinlich auch nur ausgewogene Teile und viel "spezial" wo sonst niemand rankommt. Du hattest ja schon vor Jahren eine Lyrik mit X20 Achse 

Trotzdem aber cool zu sehen, dass theoretisch, noch immer Potential nach unten vorhanden ist.

Ist an der Pike was gemacht? Was wiegt sie?


----------



## michi3 (27. November 2013)

1820 Gramm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## summiter01 (27. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Frag mich nur wie das mit 11,9 Kilo geklappt hat ?!




Rahmeninnenräume mit "Helium" befüllen! 




michi3 schrieb:


> Es gibt einige User hier im Forum die diese Räder schon gewogen bzw. gefahren haben und die Gewichte bestätigen können. Wir sind vor zwei, drei Jahren durch Zufall auf was gestoßen das mit etwas Aufwand am Gesamtrad ca. 400 Gramm einspart ohne die Stabilität zu beeinflussen....




Ich habe mal schnell die ganzen Teile mit Gewichtsangaben lt. Hersteller und der Gewichtedatenbank von MTB-News.de zusammenaddiert und abzüglich der 400 Gramm komm ich tatsächlich auch +/- paar Gramm auf dieses sensationelle Gewicht.


Geiler Apparat!


----------



## Wuerzig (27. November 2013)

was sind das eigentlich für Felgen/Reifen?

vor allem find ich die Zugverlegung der Reverb genial gelöst!!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (27. November 2013)

Noch nicht gesehen?
Der Crossmax SX Enduro. Mit den passenden Mavic Reifen. Ist glaube ich wie ne Mischung aus Crossmax SX und ST. Und eben in 27,5.
Zugerverlegung ist meiner Meinung nach Standard, hab ich auch so.


----------



## wildermarkus (27. November 2013)

http://www.mavic.de/laufrader-mountainbike-crossmax-enduro#.UpZfsSc8s40


----------



## wildermarkus (27. November 2013)

@ michi3

Warum ist dein neues 301 ein XL?  Bist doch früher immer L gefahren!


----------



## coastalwolf (27. November 2013)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> http://www.mavic.de/laufrader-mountainbike-crossmax-enduro#.UpZfsSc8s40



Das ist ja fast schon Volksbelustigung. Schaut Euch mal die Empfehlungen für die Luftdrücke an.

http://www.mavic.de/sites/default/files/download/tirepressurechart_deu.pdf

Enduro FR:
2,3" Reifen   3,3 bar

*aber: *"DAS ERSTE LAUFRAD-REIFEN-SYSTEM DER WELT SPEZIELL FÜR ENDURO-RENNEN"

Alles klar


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. November 2013)

Von den "ominösen" 400g kann ich mir zwar nur knapp 200g erklären,aber da muss noch mehr gehen,siehe das 301 vom Käptn: 11,95 kg mit 29+27,5 Zoll






[/url][/IMG]
Für mich das absolute Referenz 301  Der Gedanke an 29 Zoll vorne reizt mich immer mehr wenn da nicht das ReifenProblem wäre...


----------



## michi3 (28. November 2013)

Das größte Problem mit 29 vorne ist aktuell die Tretlagerhöhe, der Rest wär super!


Mein Rad hab ich dieses mal auch überhaupt nicht nach Gewicht aufgebaut, sonst würde es etwas anders aussehen.
Ziel war diesmal " bunt+funktionell"


----------



## gotti (28. November 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Wir sind vor zwei, drei Jahren durch Zufall auf was gestoßen das mit etwas Aufwand am Gesamtrad ca. 400 Gramm einspart ohne die Stabilität zu beeinflussen, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen und eigentlich ist es ja auch egal,



Einfach wie die ganzen Zeitschriften ohne Pedale wiegen, zack, dann passt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (28. November 2013)

> Zitat von michi3 Beitrag anzeigen
> Wir sind vor zwei, drei Jahren durch Zufall auf was gestoßen das mit etwas Aufwand am Gesamtrad ca. 400 Gramm einspart ohne die Stabilität zu beeinflussen, mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen und eigentlich ist es ja auch egal,


Öl aus den Federelementen genommen?!
Innenleben der Gabel entfernt?


----------



## bikandy (28. November 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Öl aus den Federelementen genommen?!
> Innenleben der Gabel entfernt?



Gabel hat aber laut eigenen Angaben 1820gr


----------



## [email protected] (28. November 2013)

Alle Lager tauschen?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. November 2013)

Haha, jetzt hast du hier was losgetreten! Bin aber auch neugierig geworden!
Häatte  ja fast auf LRS getippt, da kann man immer viel sparen, und die  Ersparnis verdoppelt sich gleich. Aber bei dem System LRS dann eher  unwahrscheinlich
 @gotti:
Würde ich jetzt auch so machen. Bevor  sich jemand "Wiege-Pedale" drauf macht. Ich passe die Pedale auch dem  Einsatzzweck an (klick oder Platform). Und die Hersteller amchen es ja  auch so. Finde, wenn man ne Verglechbarkeit will ist ohne pedale wiegen  ok...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2013)

Das 400g Geheimnis geistert doch schon ewig durch Forum.
Es ist aber soo geheim, dass es nicht verraten.....


----------



## michi3 (28. November 2013)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ michi3
> 
> Warum ist dein neues 301 ein XL?  Bist doch früher immer L gefahren!


 
Stimmt, aber seit 301MK 10 bzw. 601 ist alles eine Größe nach oben gegangen. Liegt an der Geo mit steilem Sitzwinkel + flachem Lenkwinkel. Außerdem bin ich nicht der "vorne tiefer ist besser" Freak. Komme mit einer etwas höheren Front, vor allem im Stehen einfach besser zurecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2013)

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich von meinem 601 in M auf das 601 in L von Rüssel umgestiegen bin, fand ich beide schick, also hab nicht soviel unterschied bemerkt. 

Vorbau meiner 5mm länger, Lenker bei mir da noch ein Stück breiter.


Auch beim MK8 fand ich mein M super, aber letztens bin ich mal ein MK8 in L gefahren, gefiel mir auch gut.


----------



## sparkfan (28. November 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das größte Problem mit 29 vorne ist aktuell die Tretlagerhöhe, der Rest wär super!


 
Ich bin vor ca. 2 Wochen ein 301 XXL mit 29er vorne und 650B hinten kurz probegefahren. Allerdings vorerst nur auf Feldwegen. Ich muss sagen, das höhere Tretlager ist mir dabei nicht negativ aufgefallen. Zugegeben, es war meine erste Fahrt mit einem 29er, oder besser gesagt halb 29er . Ausserdem waren noch ein paar andere für mich neue Komponenten dabei, die bei mir einen stärkeren (positiven) Eindruck hinterlassen haben: 1x11 und 780er Lenker. Da kann schon sein, dass die Höhe des Tretlagers untergegangen ist  Die Testfahrt auf meinen Home Trails findet erst im Frühling, wenn das Wetter etwas wärmer ist, statt. Dann ändere ich vielleicht noch meine Meinung


----------



## KäptnFR (28. November 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Der Gedanke an 29 Zoll vorne reizt mich immer mehr wenn da nicht das ReifenProblem wäre...


Welches Reifenproblem?
Ob mein 601 nächstes Jahr noch Verschleiss erfahren wird?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2013)

Fährst Du das 601 mit 26 oder 27,5 vorne?


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. November 2013)

Er fährts ja nimmer.........


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2013)

Hast auch wieder recht....


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. November 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Das größte Problem mit 29 vorne ist aktuell die Tretlagerhöhe, der Rest wär super!



Das müsste man selbst "erfahren",ich glaub aber das 601 könnte das noch verkraften weil das Tretlager eher auf der niedrigen Seite ist.Verglichen mit dem aktuellen Speci Enduro vom Kumpel ist es allerdings eher aufgebockt,das Speci ist sowas von tief,keine Ahnung was die sich dabei gedacht haben....
Ich seh als Problem eher einen Reifen mit richtig gutem Grip und zudem das ganze Mehrgewicht von Felge,Gabel,Reifen


----------



## biker-wug (28. November 2013)

Naja, wenn man die Pike nimmt, ist der Gewichtsunterschied nicht zu groß. Aber die Summe macht schon was aus.

Aber je länger hier über Laufradgrößen diskutiert wird, umso mehr denk ich über ein 650b Laufrad für mein 601 nach.


----------



## erwin1.05b (28. November 2013)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das 400g Geheimnis geistert doch schon ewig durch Forum.
> Es ist aber soo geheim, dass es nicht verraten.....



Einfach die Waage bei -400g tarieren ð


----------



## Wuerzig (28. November 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Zugerverlegung ist meiner Meinung nach Standard, hab ich auch so.



sicher??
auf Deinen Bildern kreuzen sich die Züge aber oben. Genau dass will ich nicht und finde das so perfekt gelöst. Hier wird die Reverb Leitung direkt nach dem Rahmenaustritt unter dem Schaltzug auf die rechte Seite geführt und läuft dann gerade nach oben.

Sehr schön!! wie gesagt hab ich noch nie so gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (28. November 2013)

michi3 schrieb:


> Leuchtgrün RAL6038 mit weißer Unterlage und Klarlack matt.



Hast du die L&S Schriftzüge unterm Klarlack? Gepulvert?

Eyecatcher gelungen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. November 2013)

@würzig: ********, stimmt! Da sieht man, dass ich mich zu wenig in der Praxis mit meinem Bike beschäftige. Aber jetzt hab ich gleich ein gutes Vorbild um die "Kreuzung" zu vermeiden


----------



## rrueegg (28. November 2013)

es wird trotzdem gekreuzt - halt einfach unten !


----------



## Wuerzig (28. November 2013)

Ja unten, aber da find ich es deutlich unauffälliger


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. November 2013)

Ne, ne, unten sieht das viel besser aus. Mache ich auch so bei der nächsten Gelegenheit.


----------



## rrueegg (28. November 2013)

hatte das auch probiert - habe es dann aber gelassen und alles links vom Steuerrohr rausgeführt.


----------



## michi3 (28. November 2013)

So wie auf deinem Bild verlegt man es auch nicht.


Nur Bremse links, Schaltzug rechts innen und Reverb rechts außen, Leitung von der Reverb läuft *oberhalb* vom Schaltzug


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. November 2013)

@michi
Genau, wie auf deinen Fotos. So werde ich es dann auch machen. Die Kreuzung oben war mir schon die ganze Zeit ein Dorn im Auge und werde es bald sowieso zerlegen.


----------



## Chris13 (29. November 2013)

rrueegg schrieb:


> hatte das auch probiert - habe es dann aber gelassen und alles links vom Steuerrohr rausgeführt.



Gibt es eigentlich keine Probleme, dass durch das Loch im Rahmen für die Leitung der Reverb Stealth Wasser eindringt? Ist ja doch um die Leitung herum ziemlich viel Luft und es gibt da keine Abdeckung, etc...

Selbst wenn bei fahren nicht viel reinkommt - spätestens beim Bike putzen lässt sich das doch kaum noch vermeiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. November 2013)

Nein. Wenn Du von oben ins Sattelrohr rein schaust ist das unten ein Winkelstueck, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich dass da Wasser rein kommt.
Ungefaehr so....


----------



## Gosch (29. November 2013)

Und wenn? Es läuft unten am tretlager wieder raus


----------



## jjom (29. November 2013)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Nein. Wenn Du von oben ins Sattelrohr rein schaust ist das unten ein Winkelstueck, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich dass da Wasser rein kommt.
> Ungefaehr so....



Wie wirkt sich der Winkel eigentlich auf die maximale Einstecktiefe der  Sattelstütze aus?
Im MK9 habe ich eine Reduzierhülse um mit einer extra dünnen Stütze an der "Delle" für den Umwerfer vorbei zu kommen - der Trick wäre mit dem Winkelstück wohl hinfällig, oder?


----------



## rzOne20 (30. November 2013)

im wintertarnkleid


----------



## Flo-mit-W (30. November 2013)

Alter, wo bist du denn unterwegs??
Aber der Mud-Guard ist mal einzigartig


----------



## rzOne20 (30. November 2013)

ja das war die esstisch-unterlage von der kleinen. mit blümchen und äpfel, der kleinen daugt mei radl jetzt au voll ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (30. November 2013)

Ohne weissen Kontrast-Hintergrund 
MK10 L mit 140er Hebel und Fox34 650b 160mm





Neu ist der 650b/650b LRS. 
DT350/ArchEX mit Ardent 2,25 und HRII 2,3....meine neue Lieblingskombi.

Nächste Aktion wird die Reverb-Stealth Nachrüstung und für die nächste Saison
noch den 160er Hebel für hinten.


----------



## rrueegg (30. November 2013)

cooles bike, gefällt mir sehr


----------



## tommi101 (30. November 2013)

Deins find ich auch klasse, vor allem technisch ziemlich gut! 
Allerdings hätte ich für die bevorstehende Zeit MKII statt X-King genommen...aber Du wirst Dir schon Gedanken gemacht haben warum es der X-King sein sollte


----------



## gremlino (30. November 2013)

Ihhhh, so langsam kommen die fiesen Fotos mit dem weißen Zeug wieder....

Okay, dann ich auch:


----------



## pm.andy (1. Dezember 2013)

Erste Fahrt mit neuem mk11 nach dem Umstieg vom mk6. Bin begeistert.


----------



## Rocky10 (2. Dezember 2013)




----------



## jammerlappen (2. Dezember 2013)

Traumrad - (bis auf Weniges) traumhaft aufgebaut


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schick in dem grau!


----------



## Gekko (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich find das Grau auch sehr stylisch. Es wirkt unscheinbar, edel aber nicht langweilig!


----------



## Phil-Joe (3. Dezember 2013)

Erst dachte ich: Seid ihr blind? Das ist doch nur der Lichteinfall, der es grau erscheinen lässt aber ein Blick in das Album offenbarte: Schicki. Die Farbe kann was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (4. Dezember 2013)

Titan


----------



## Normansbike (5. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es einen Unterschied zwichen der Bezeichnung 15 mm Steckachse oder QR 15 ?
Will mir die aktuelle Rock Shox Revelation mit 15 mm Steckachse in verbind ung mit meinen 2011 Crossmax St holen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. Dezember 2013)

QR steht für Quick Release. Was das Laufrad betrifft ist nur der Durchmesser relevant. Wie die Achse auf und zu gemacht wird ist dem egal


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. Dezember 2013)

Ach so, Quick Release ist der Hebel. Schnellspanner werden eigentlich so genannt. QR9 und sowas...


----------



## cubabluete (6. Dezember 2013)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwichen der Bezeichnung 15 mm Steckachse oder QR 15 ?
> Will mir die aktuelle Rock Shox Revelation mit 15 mm Steckachse in verbind ung mit meinen 2011 Crossmax St holen.



Nein


----------



## Normansbike (6. Dezember 2013)

Daaaannnnkkkkeeeee! Lg Norman.


----------



## TheNihilist (7. Dezember 2013)

MK10 with the RCT3 Pike


----------



## Yeti Guru (7. Dezember 2013)

So hier mal mein Winterumbau auf 1 Fach  11-42 und vorne 32


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Dezember 2013)

gab es das goldene Zeug im Sonderangebot ? 
passt IMHO nicht so ganz zu den restlichen Eloxfarben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Dezember 2013)

Oder die anderen Farben nicht zu dem Gold 
Finde zu dem Kashima Zeugs passt es wieder ganz gut...


----------



## tommi101 (9. Dezember 2013)

Axel71 schrieb:


> So hier mal mein Winterumbau auf 1 Fach  11-42 und vorne 32[/IMG]



Ist das ein Shimano 786 Schaltwerk mit "kurzem" Käfig?
Und bist Du zufrieden mit der Schaltperformance mit Generel Lee Ritzel?

Irgendwie bin ich auch scharf auf 1x10.
Aber wenn ich auf langen Tagestouren im Mittelgebirge an die letzten 10km nach Hause denke, dann wieder nicht


----------



## Yeti Guru (9. Dezember 2013)

Also bin gestern mal ne große Runde gefahren mit viel Trails... Bergauf und Bergab... und ich bin voll zufrieden. Schaltet Tip Top hoch und runter... 
ist ein XT RD M786 Plus mit langem Käfig.

Muss aber dazu sagen das mir die Kette auf dem 42 beim Rücktritt ein Ritzel runterfällt... finde ich aber nicht tragisch in dem Gang geht es ja eh nur steil hoch und da trete ich ja nicht zurück.


----------



## Oktoberkind (11. Dezember 2013)

Rocky10 schrieb:


>



sehr, sehr schön! Verräts Du, um welches Grau (RAL-Nr.) es sich handelt?
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Gosch (11. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wohl titan elox- siehe tf-bikes.at


----------



## RadTotal (19. Dezember 2013)

Mei olles 301 (mit viel zu kleinen Rädern, viel zu schmalen Lenker und viel zu viele Kettenblätter) nach dem Weihnachtsputz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (19. Dezember 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Mei olles 301 (mit viel zu kleinen Rädern, viel zu schmalen Lenker und viel zu viele Kettenblätter) nach dem Weihnachtsputz



Was haste mit deiner XT-Kurbel gemacht??


----------



## clemestino (19. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meins nach der gewichtskur.


----------



## duke209 (19. Dezember 2013)

Das 3. Bike nacheinander mit einer LEV ! (überlege gerade Update auf Lev / Moveloc oder RS Stealth Connectamajig...)

Schön klein, aber die decals der rims wären mir too much. Und der stem schreit nach CC??


----------



## biker-wug (19. Dezember 2013)

LEV ist bei mir bis jetzt ein Sorglosteil. Rund ein Jahr. Moveloc ist trotzdem die Stütze dem größten Haben will Faktor


----------



## duke209 (19. Dezember 2013)

biker-wug schrieb:


> LEV ist bei mir bis jetzt ein Sorglosteil. Rund ein Jahr. Moveloc ist trotzdem die Stütze dem größten Haben will Faktor



die Lev würde mir die schwarze Optik ruinieren  ....aber der Aschenbecher hätte sein Berechtigung....naja abwarten, eilt ned


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Dezember 2013)

@clemestino: Der Aufbau erinnert an mein eigenes. Aber wenn du von Gewichtskur sprichst, passen die LRS vielleicht nicht so gut rein. Ich auf jeden Fall werde dort ansetzen. Die Flow EX ist ja quasi unzerstörbar, aber auch schwer. Mit den 350 Naben bin ich zwischen 1900 und 2000 (geschätzt, nicht gewogen)


----------



## RadTotal (19. Dezember 2013)

duke209 schrieb:


> Was haste mit deiner XT-Kurbel gemacht??


 
Ein bisschen Hand angelegt... 
Außen den Shimano-Schriftzug entfernt und Innen die Vertiefung (da wo das XT-Zeichen aufgedruckt ist) auf hochglanz poliert. Geschmacksache...ich finde die schaut so besser aus und passt auch zur Bremse ganz gut.


----------



## duke209 (19. Dezember 2013)

Dein Bike muss sich in acht nehmen, so in Sichtweite & clean & Wintermonate, da ginge noch einiges zu "bearbeiten".   Schaut aber nicht schlecht.
Ich hab 2x10 und mich nervt am 38er Blatt der Glanz, da muss ich noch ran....steh auf "Shadow Line"   ..


----------



## Normansbike (19. Dezember 2013)

Kann keine Fotos mehr einsetzen und viel hier sind weg??? Was ist los?


----------



## Normansbike (19. Dezember 2013)

Kann keine Fotos mehr einsetzen und viel hier sind weg??? Was ist los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubad (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe kein Problem mit Fotos, tja   und fast fertig für Saison 2014


----------



## clemestino (20. Dezember 2013)

Der lrs passt schon wiegt gewogen 1611 g mit Notubes Ventile. Gesamtgewicht liegt bei ca. 12,4 kg.

Gruss


----------



## Dr.Struggle (20. Dezember 2013)

kubad schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit Fotos, tja   und fast fertig für Saison 2014
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 264270


Schaut top aus


----------



## DC. (20. Dezember 2013)

das BOS-Fahrwerk sieht sehr interessant aus. Gib mal bitte kurz feedback wie es sich so schlägt und was dich am originalen dämpfer gestört hat.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal meins


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Dezember 2013)

Der Leitungsabgang an der vorderen Bremse schaut noch gefährlich aus.


----------



## Simpson90 (24. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten ;-)
















Die Kombination aus 140mm am Heck und 180mm vorne fährt sich ziemlich gut =D
Ist mein finaler Aufbau, allerdings bin ich noch auf der Suche nach Pedalen!
Ich weiß, schwieriges Thema.. Suche was leichtes mit guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 
Hat jemand ne Idee?

Und sonst dürft ihr natürlich in gewohnter Form Kritik üben =P

Gruß


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2013)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> Und sonst dürft ihr natürlich in gewohnter Form Kritik üben =P



du meinst: besserwisserisch, inkompetent und verletzend? 

nee. Spaß! Schönes Rad, diese Kombis sind ja schon einige Leute für speizielle Einsatzzwecke gefahren, ein Mittelgebirgstourer ist es so ja nicht ... Pedale: ich bin mit den NC17 Sudpin III zufrieden: 400 g für 80 €, hab zwei Paare im Gebrauch die problemlos funktionieren.


----------



## VF1 (24. Dezember 2013)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

wie wärs mit Sixpack Icon AL, kann ich besten Wissens empfehlen,
Bike sieht super aus, vor allem das "Braun matt"

Frohes Fest und LG
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (24. Dezember 2013)

Schickes Teil,  Sudpin waren meine nicht der Hit.
Fahre Syntace, die taugen.

Hope Pedale sind auch super.


----------



## supasini (24. Dezember 2013)

cheap, light- strong - choose two!

die Syntace sind natürlich Top, wenn der Preis egal ist. 
Aber P/L-Verhältnis kann man bei 268,- € schon hinterfragen, oder?

Bei den Sudpin tritt nach einiger Zeit Spiel und gerassel auf. Ein einfaches zerlegen, Fetten und wieder zusammenbauen hat zumindest bei meinen aber geholfen und sie laufen tip top rund.


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Dezember 2013)

@Simpson90 
was hastn da fürn gummi am oberrohr?


----------



## DC. (24. Dezember 2013)

Ist mit der gabel  schon ein fieser chopper. Aber ich muss das ding ja nicht fahren...

Als pedale kann ich die decathlon btwin empfehlen.  370g für 35,-
Halten bei 100kg schon + 2 jahre im harten Downhilleinsatz.

http://www.decathlon.de/freeride-pedale-alu-id_8244912.html


----------



## Simpson90 (24. Dezember 2013)

Danke schonmal für die vielen Vorschläge, werde mir die Tage mal alles ansehen. 

Freut mich das es euch gefällt, danke für die Blumen =D

@rzOne20 Das Gummi ist nen alter schlauch und schützt das Oberrohr vor der Bremse wenns den Lenker verdreht. ist etwas blöd, da ich die Front wegen der Gaben doch gern so Tief wie möglich hätte, allerdings die Bremse schon so einstellen will, dass ich sie auch richtig greifen kann vom Winkel her. Deshalb ließ sich das nicht vermeiden auf Tuchfühlung mit dem Oberrohr zu gehen.

Hat vllt jemand nen Vorschlag? oder ein ähnliches Problem? Frag mich immer wie die Leute das machen, die den Vorbau direkt bündig mit dem Steuersatz fahren....


----------



## rzOne20 (24. Dezember 2013)

haha, deshalb hab ich gefragt. ich mach mir da auch was mit nem alten schlauch. hab ne gabel ausm spezialiced, die hatte einen so kurzen vorbau das da nix mehr mit spacer is. jetzt hab i scho paar tiefe kratzer am oberrohr. is ma grundsätzlich wurscht weil der rahmen eh nit mehr die familie verlassen wird, aber unschön halt.

hast du den mit flicken festgemacht? hab ich so an sitz und kettenstrebe, gibt aber iwie immer nach 1 sommer den geist auf, dürft also nit uv beständig sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (24. Dezember 2013)

Als gute und günstige Pedale gibts die Superstar Ultra MAG CNC, derzeit sogar im Angebot und recht stark reduziert.


----------



## rrueegg (24. Dezember 2013)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Als gute und günstige Pedale gibts die Superstar Ultra MAG CNC, derzeit sogar im Angebot und recht stark reduziert.



hab ich auch seit knapp zwei Monaten drauf. Preis Leistung finde ich i.o.  . . . gibt es noch mit Titan Achse,
sehen dann so aus;





. . . allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Dezember 2013)

Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## mi.ro (25. Dezember 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> cheap, light- strong - choose two!
> 
> die Syntace sind natürlich Top, wenn der Preis egal ist.
> Aber P/L-Verhältnis kann man bei 268,- € schon hinterfragen, oder?
> ...


Rechne das mal nach! Auf die Syntace Pedale hast du 10 Jahre Garantie das würde 26,8€ pro Jahr bedeuten. Wie lange hält der Billigsatz?


----------



## kippi (25. Dezember 2013)

Die Syntace sind schon super vom Grip her, doch mich stört der dicke Buckel vom Lager, da steh ich ständig drauf und hab dadurch dann leider keinen Grip mehr
Wenn die Plan wären, wären die der Hammer und dann auch die 260€ wert.
Als Syntace Produkt leider nicht komplett durchdacht.
Auch der Q-Faktor verändert sich, da ich aussen neben dem Lager stehen muss.
Schade


----------



## DC. (25. Dezember 2013)

Man kann sich alles schön rechnen Aber wenn man es genau nimmt, fährt kaum jemand sein bike 10 Jahre....und erst recht keine pedale!


----------



## mi.ro (25. Dezember 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Die Syntace sind schon super vom Grip her, doch mich stört der dicke Buckel vom Lager, da steh ich ständig drauf und hab dadurch dann leider keinen Grip mehr
> Wenn die Plan wären, wären die der Hammer und dann auch die 260€ wert.
> Als Syntace Produkt leider nicht komplett durchdacht.
> Auch der Q-Faktor verändert sich, da ich aussen neben dem Lager stehen muss.
> Schade


Deine Aussage kann man nicht so stehen lassen. Das große Lager, das den Buckel verursacht ist struckturmechanisch notwendig um die Haltbarkeit zu gewährleisten. Kleinere Lager sind halt längst nicht so tragfähig. Gleitlager haben den großen Nachteil, dass die reibkraft direkt von der normalkraft abhängt. Das hat zur Folge, das das Pedal im unbelasteten Zustand zwar leicht dreht aber f=fn x reibzahl mit steigender Kraft am Pedal stark zu nimmt. Ein gutes neues gleitlager hat eine reibzahl von 0,08. das bedeutet wenn du mit 700N darauf stehst hat das Pedal schon einen Widerstand von 56N. Wenn man diese Tatsachen zusammen fast ist das Pedal sehr gut durchdacht. Zumal an der Stelle des Lagers bei anderen kein Pedal ist wo man drauftreten würde da es sich außerhalb der pedalfläche beinahe bündig mit der Kurbel befindet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Dein Argument mit dem q-Faktor, entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise, ist v. ölliger Blödsinn.


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> cheap, light- strong - choose two!
> 
> die Syntace sind natürlich Top, wenn der Preis egal ist.
> Aber P/L-Verhältnis kann man bei 268,- € schon hinterfragen, oder?
> ...



Ich habe noch die zweite Generation der Syntace-Pedale mit dem Teilnehmer-Rabatt der Trailtrophy für 118 Euro erworben. P/L-Verhältnis passt also.

Deine Erfahrung mit den Sudpin kann ich bestätigen. Zumindest für mein zweites Set. Hat Spiel, gibt aber mit neuem Fett Ruhe. Mein erstes Set hat trotz Nachfetten keine Ruhe mehr gegeben. Immerhin war NC-17 nach nur einem Jahr Gebrauch sehr kulant und hat die Pedale ersetzt.



kippi schrieb:


> Die Syntace sind schon super vom Grip her, doch mich stört der dicke Buckel vom Lager, da steh ich ständig drauf und hab dadurch dann leider keinen Grip mehr
> Wenn die Plan wären, wären die der Hammer und dann auch die 260€ wert.
> Als Syntace Produkt leider nicht komplett durchdacht.
> Auch der Q-Faktor verändert sich, da ich aussen neben dem Lager stehen muss.
> Schade



Auf das erhöhte Profil im Bereich der Lagerung kann man doch eigentlich fast gar nicht "drautreten". Wenn ich mit dem Fuss in diesem Bereich stehe, dann kann ich nicht mehr richtig treten, da die Ferse am Pedal hängen bleibt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2013)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Deine Aussage kann man nicht so stehen lassen. Das große Lager, das den Buckel verursacht ist struckturmechanisch notwendig um die Haltbarkeit zu gewährleisten. Kleinere Lager sind halt längst nicht so tragfähig. Gleitlager haben den großen Nachteil, dass die reibkraft direkt von der normalkraft abhängt. Das hat zur Folge, das das Pedal im unbelasteten Zustand zwar leicht dreht aber f=fn x reibzahl mit steigender Kraft am Pedal stark zu nimmt. Ein gutes neues gleitlager hat eine reibzahl von 0,08. das bedeutet wenn du mit 700N darauf stehst hat das Pedal schon einen Widerstand von 56N. Wenn man diese Tatsachen zusammen fast ist das Pedal sehr gut durchdacht.


wenn man das liest, könnte man glatt der zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass man mit anderen Pedalen unmöglich den Berg hoch pedalieren kann....
hast du auch mal die Reibung für den restlichen Anstriebsstrang durch gerechnet und dann noch die dicken 2.4er 2ply Reifen mit 1,2 bar Druck in Relation gesetzt ? Würde mich mal interessieren !




mi.ro schrieb:


> Zumal an der Stelle des Lagers bei anderen kein Pedal ist wo man drauftreten würde da es sich außerhalb der pedalfläche beinahe bündig mit der Kurbel befindet.


das kommt aber auch auf den Schuh bzw. die Breite der Sohle an der Stelle an.
Da kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass man ständig mit der Sohlenkante leicht auf dem Knubbel zu stehen kommt.
Und das viele sehr dicht an ihren Kurbeln stehen, sieht man immer gut an den abgescheuerten blanken Kurbelarmen.
Von daher ist das durchaus angebracht wenn Interessenten das wissen und vielleicht vor dem Kauf das für sich abklären.


Das schönrechnen mit den 10Jahren Nutzungsdauer ist köstlich


----------



## kippi (26. Dezember 2013)

Björn, danke. Mit dem breiten Schuh war gut erklärt. Vielleicht hab ich auch eher X-Beine, aber ich stand ständig auf dem Gnubbel.

mi.ro, danke für die Ausführung, aber darum ging es doch gar nicht. Mir ist die Leichtgängigkeit ziemlich latte, sofern ich blöd aufm Pedal stehe.

Zu Vergleich des Q-Faktors auch mal andere Beispiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (26. Dezember 2013)

Grrrr, seit dem neuen Forum, hakt das schreiben mit dem Ipad etwas.

Also nochmal. Pedal is super, doch MICH stört halt etwas.  Der eine mag rot, der andere grün. Ich halt keine Gnubbel.

Aber Deine Bremsscheibe find ich Klasse


----------



## mi.ro (26. Dezember 2013)

kippi schrieb:


> Grrrr, seit dem neuen Forum, hakt das schreiben mit dem Ipad etwas.
> 
> Also nochmal. Pedal is super, doch MICH stört halt etwas.  Der eine mag rot, der andere grün. Ich halt keine Gnubbel.
> 
> Aber Deine Bremsscheibe find ich Klasse



Na dann haben wir ja doch noch was gemein! Ach, das Problem mit dem i-Pad übrigens auch! Hast du mal die Large Version ausprobiert? Nein nicht vom I-pad? Ach ist ja auch Wurscht. Man könnte meinen ich will was verkaufen. Schöne Weihnachten und kommt gut rein.


----------



## MarkusL (27. Dezember 2013)

Um von der Pedaldiskussion wieder zur Galerie zurück zu kommen, stelle ich hier mal wieder meinen Oldie (Mk5) ein.
Weihnachtsupdate 2013: Federgabel getauscht von DT XMM 140 QR9 auf DT EXM 150 QR15.
Bin mal gespannt, ob ich den Unterschied zwischen Schnellspanner und Steckachse beim Fahren merke.


----------



## rrueegg (27. Dezember 2013)

auch wenn's ein Oldtimer ist . . . trotzdem cooles Bike und vor allem Leicht


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (27. Dezember 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike... Wie sagt man bei uns:  "Auf einen alten Gaul lernst des reiten"


----------



## Goddi8 (27. Dezember 2013)

MK5? Da kann ich mit. Allerdings die gepimpte Variante heute beim Schlammcatchen mit der jüngeren Schwester. Können Sie beide gut


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Forums-Admins sollten mal eine Sperre für unscharfe und lieblose Handy-Pics einführen  ....da brennen einem ja die Augen.

Das ist hier die Galerie....


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Dezember 2013)

das gebe ich gerne zu


----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2013)

Black Beauty mit neuer Gabel. Aussagekräftige Probefahrt war noch nicht möglich - da muss erst noch ein neuer LRS her und die Erkältung weg 
Die Gabel verhält sich was die Lenkung angeht jedenfalls angenehmer als die Fox36. Ich muss direkt mal die Vorbiegung der Gabeln vergleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Schönes Gerät! So langsam wirds aber zeit für ne schwatte kurbel.


----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2013)

Coda? Wenn sie unter 300€ kostet


----------



## ONE78 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich dache eher an ne X0 mit spiderless absolut black blatt...


----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2013)

iiihhhh - niemals kein SRAM

Dann eher RACE FACE Next oder wie die neue heisst, aber eigentlich will ich kein SRAM und wenn schon langweilige Stangeware dann XT


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Dezember 2013)

Hey hey! Sram ftw!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Dezember 2013)

Nunja, jetzt fahre ich ja auch schon Rock Shox - mal wieder nach 15 Jahren. Also auch SRAM. Wenn der Preis stimmt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (1. Januar 2014)

So fertig. Neue Sattelstütze und Sattel (AX Lightness Leaf). War sehr skeptisch was den Sattel anbelangt. Bin aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt positiv überrascht.


----------



## michi3 (1. Januar 2014)

Schönes 301
Raw mit schwarz einfach ein Klassiker.


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2014)

klassisch mit ohne Farbe


----------



## tohuwabohu-xxl (1. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich jetzt knapp 400 Seiten durchwühle, frage ich es direkt:

Hat denn jemand ein 301 XXL mit 29er-Rädern aufgebaut und fotografiert?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2014)

ja, musste mal suchen (hihi)

okok - user Prongle hat zum Beispiel ein richtig schönes 29er


----------



## tohuwabohu-xxl (1. Januar 2014)

Spaßvogel


----------



## duke209 (1. Januar 2014)

Letzte Stand vor Knockout am 24. 
Wird jetzt in der Zwangspause auf 1x10 und mit neuer Stütze bestückt.


----------



## tohuwabohu-xxl (1. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ja, musste mal suchen (hihi)
> 
> okok - user Prongle hat zum Beispiel ein richtig schönes 29er



Hab's gesehen, paaaast!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2014)

Die beiden schwarzen und das raw sind fett!!!

Die Kurbel muesstest/koenntest Du noch gegen eine schwarze austauschen Kilian!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2014)

Also das mit der Kurbel ist erstmal kein Thema. Jetzt erst mal endlich den neuen LRS rein. :freu:
Beim Antrieb bin ich derzeit vollkommen unschlüssig. Ich würde gern nur ein Blatt vorne fahren, aber werde sicher kein SRAM 11 fach Set kaufen. Preis, Mehrwert stehen einfach in keinem Verhältnis.
Also entweder wieder richtig Bumms in den Beinen haben und 1x9 mit max 32:32 oder mit zwei Blättern weiter fahren.
2015 kommt sicher ne neue XTR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (3. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also das mit der Kurbel ist erstmal kein Thema. Jetzt erst mal endlich den neuen LRS rein. :freu:
> Beim Antrieb bin ich derzeit vollkommen unschlüssig. Ich würde gern nur ein Blatt vorne fahren, aber werde sicher kein SRAM 11 fach Set kaufen. Preis, Mehrwert stehen einfach in keinem Verhältnis.
> Also entweder wieder richtig Bumms in den Beinen haben und 1x9 mit max 32:32 oder mit zwei Blättern weiter fahren.
> 2015 kommt sicher ne neue XTR...



32:32 halt ich für übertrieben. Vorn geht problemlos ein 30er an deine XT, hinten Kassette mit 36....30:36 klingt schon bergtauglicher. Für mehr gibts weitere Alternativen. 

Sofern du bewusst 32 geschrieben hast um weiterhin Speed zu erreichen, macht 2-fach weiterhin Sinn. 

Ich hoffe heute kommt mein 30er


----------



## [email protected] (3. Januar 2014)

Hab gerade erstmal eine Version mit 38er Blatt montiert 
Wenn ich dann auf weniger wechsle kommts mir leicht vor.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Januar 2014)

So kann man es auch machen.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2014)

... Kette gerissen ...
Hab ich gleich genutzt um doch auf 32 umzubauen. 38er ist mir am Hügel (gelegentlich auch mit Kinderanhänger) dann doch zu knackig.







Sieht eigentlich auch mit dem XT Blatt ganz nett aus.


----------



## gerdi1 (4. Januar 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal.
Umstieg von MK7 auf MK10


----------



## rrueegg (4. Januar 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 265823
> 
> So fertig. Neue Sattelstütze und Sattel (AX Lightness Leaf). War sehr skeptisch was den Sattel anbelangt. Bin aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt positiv überrascht.



@Wuerzig - hast Du noch einige Ausfahrten mit dem neuen Sattel unternommen? Immer noch positiv überrascht ? Hast Du den normalen oder den bis 95Kg ? 

Grueass und ein cooles 2014


----------



## Wuerzig (4. Januar 2014)

Leider nein. Das Wetter spielt hier im Moment nicht so mit. Aber es war die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Sattel und ich habe ihn bereits nach dem ersten Kilometer vergessen. Ob das so bleibt kann ich derzeit natürlich nicht sagen.

Aber was ich sagen kann: hatte mit meinem SQ Lab etliche Fahrten und der hat mir nie so richtig gepasst. Bis zum Schluss nicht. Das war mit dem Leaf definitiv besser. Hatte auch Bedenken das mir der Sattel zu rutschig wäre. Aber auch das war bei der letzten Ausfahrt nicht der Fall. Evtl. Siehts hier mit Shorts wieder anders aus. Bin selbst gespannt.

Einzig die glänzende Oberfläche mag mir nicht gefallen. Überlege diese zu mattieren, weiß aber nicht so recht wie.

Ach so. Hab den normalen bis 85kg.


----------



## DC. (4. Januar 2014)

Kettenlänge is nu aber miniminimum  
Saint short cage?


----------



## [email protected] (4. Januar 2014)

Ja, ist ein short cage.
Kettenlänge ist Minimum und Maximum zugleich. 11:32 reizt das Schaltwerk vollständig aus. Entweder durchhängen lassen auf dem 11er oder voll gespannt wenns einfedert auf dem 32er.
Aber ultra-knackiges Schalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein short cage.
> Kettenlänge ist Minimum und Maximum zugleich. 11:32 reizt das Schaltwerk vollständig aus. Entweder durchhängen lassen auf dem 11er oder voll gespannt wenns einfedert auf dem 32er.
> Aber ultra-knackiges Schalten


Die Kurbel sieht halt nun etwas verloren aus bei Deinem Stealth look!


----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2014)

Quatsch. Das nennt man Akzent. 
Ich hab noch drei Sets XT in silber rumliegen. Jetzt noch ne Kurbel - muss nicht sein, schon gar nicht nur wegen der Farbe.


----------



## duke209 (5. Januar 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Leider nein. Das Wetter spielt hier im Moment nicht so mit.



Faule Ausrede, würd was für geben mich wieder aufs Bike setzen zu können und die Natur zu spüren..

@Killi@n = aus 3 mach 1  ... Kurbel mein ich[/USER]


----------



## rzOne20 (5. Januar 2014)

gerdi1 schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal.
> Umstieg von MK7 auf MK10
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 266219 Anhang anzeigen 266220



magst du uns sagen was du dadurch jetzt "fuhlst"! besser, schneller, langsamer, schöner, ...???


----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2014)

Bevor ich was an der Kurbel ändere muss ich mir erst schlüssig werden, welche Schaltungskonfiguration ich fahren will:
36/22 mit 11:32 oder
32 mit 11:36 oder
30 mit 11:36 oder
32 mit 10:42 (omg SRAM)

Eigentlich will ich 1fach wegen dem Wegfall eines Hebels und Umwerfers. Aber ich brauch Bandbreite! ???


----------



## Wuerzig (5. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Faule Ausrede, würd was für geben mich wieder aufs Bike setzen zu können und die Natur zu spüren..



keine Panik, war ja heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2014)

SRAM ist vorerst wieder aus dem Rennen. Es gibt keine königlichen Freiläufe die passen. (noch nicht). also 30 mit 11:36 ??


----------



## tommi101 (5. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre z.Z. 32/22 auf 11-36 am 301 160/160. Wenn man auf der Geraden auch mal Gas geben will, ist der "größte" Gang halt grenzwertig. Weil man aber nicht ständig im CC-Tempo fährt, reicht es dennoch aus. Ich fahre auf meinen Mittelgebirgstouren schätzungsweise zu 90% auf dem 32er Blatt und schalte eigentlich nur an steilen Stichen auf`s 22er.
Aaaaaber: Da der Begriff All-Mountain für mich eben auch bedeutet knackige Rampen zu erklettern und die Kraft bei langen Touren nun mal irgendwann nachlässt, möchte ich einfach nicht auf den Rettungsring verzichten.
Klar, die ca. 400g Gewichtsersparniss zur XX1 würden mir auch gefallen. Da mich aber 11-fach unterm Strich nicht schneller macht und 2-fach vorne bei mir auch unter widrigen Bedingen einwandfrei funzt, bleibt es vorerst (noch) bei Shimano 2x10

Schöne 301 übrigens auf den letzten Seiten


----------



## Gekko (6. Januar 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> hab ich auch seit knapp zwei Monaten drauf. Preis Leistung finde ich i.o.  . . . gibt es noch mit Titan Achse,
> sehen dann so aus;
> 
> 
> ...


Wo gibbet die denn?


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Januar 2014)

Gekko schrieb:


> Wo gibbet die denn?


http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=276


----------



## Gekko (6. Januar 2014)

Danggööööö!!!!


----------



## Sven-E (6. Januar 2014)

hier mal meine Version eines mk11


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Januar 2014)

Der Lenkwinkel wirkt so steil, kommt das durch die Verzerrung des Objektives oder schiele ich


----------



## Gekko (7. Januar 2014)

Ja stimmt..das ganze Bike wirkt auf dem ersten Foto irgendwie gedrungen...


----------



## duke209 (7. Januar 2014)

Ja der LV wird optisch verzerrt, aber ansonsten schönes Rad.

Was mich "nervt", dass durch den Pike-Hype schwarze LV's sich noch mehr ähneln, sofern man auf schwarze Optik steht. Ging dies bislang an der Front nur durch eine DT Swiss (wie bei mir), stehen jetzt Pike & Rev zur Auswahl.
Sicher werden viele die Pike nur kaufen, weil es eine klasse Fork ist, aber dadurch haben wir noch mehr den vielfach (meist von außen) angeprangerten Einheitsbrei. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich steh ja auch auf black und würd aktuell aus Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch eine Pike ordern.
Ich glaub ich such mir aber mal nen bunten Lenker .


----------



## Wuerzig (7. Januar 2014)

Schönes 301. würde aber die Züge noch kürzen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven-E (7. Januar 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Schönes 301. würde aber die Züge noch kürzen!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



werd ich dieser Tage noch machen , erste Probefahrt war wichtiger


----------



## Mountain77 (7. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ja der LV wird optisch verzerrt, aber ansonsten schönes Rad.
> 
> Was mich "nervt", dass durch den Pike-Hype schwarze LV's sich noch mehr ähneln, sofern man auf schwarze Optik steht. Ging dies bislang an der Front nur durch eine DT Swiss (wie bei mir), stehen jetzt Pike & Rev zur Auswahl.
> Sicher werden viele die Pike nur kaufen, weil es eine klasse Fork ist, aber dadurch haben wir noch mehr den vielfach (meist von außen) angeprangerten Einheitsbrei.
> ...



Hab gerade mein raw wieder mit einer weißen Suntour Durolux ausgerüstet. Ich setze die nächsten Tage ein Bild als Kontrast zum ganzen schwarz hier rein! ;-)


----------



## kubad (7. Januar 2014)

RAW mit weiss ist coool


----------



## boblike (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

plane dieses Jahr ein neues bike und beim Abwegen der verschiedenen Modelle die mich reizen lande ich immer wieder bei LV.
Nun würde ich gerne mal ein 301 MK10 oder 11 in XXL oder XL live sehen.
Gibt es hier jemanden aus der Ecke Darmstadt-Dieburg mit so einem bike?


----------



## reitera (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

neues Update auf 29er Pike 160mm Solo Air, Formula T1 2014, Enve Lenker. Als nächstes dann XX1 mit Hollowgram. Gruss aus Venetien.


----------



## michi3 (9. Januar 2014)

Extrem gut aufgebaut, da merkt man auch ohne dich zu kennen "DAS MUSS EIN FREAK SEIN"!


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Januar 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Extrem gut aufgebaut, da merkt man auch ohne dich zu kennen "DAS MUSS EIN FREAK SEIN"!



Ich würde sogar etwas weitergehen: Da merkt man, dass das Rad aus Sicht eines Freaks von einem Freak aufgebaut wurde. Weil normal sind die anderen Bikes hier auch schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## reitera (9. Januar 2014)

Guten Morgen michi3/HELIUM & Jammerlappen,

danke für die netten Worte. Es macht so unglaublich viel Spass mit dem Ding zu fahren, zumal es weitestgehend sorglos ist. Schön, dass "Helium" unter anderem Namen wieder zurück ist. Mit dem Enve Lenker bin ich noch nicht 100% befreundet, vermisse den Backsweep von Syntace und das merke ich in den Handgelenken. Oft denke ich mir, dass ein farbiger Rahmen auch mal was wäre und dann lande ich wieder bei schwarz. Frage in die große Runde: X01 in schwarz oder XX1 jeweils in Kombi mit der Hollowgram? Angeblich schaltet sich die x01 laut einem US Magazin knackiger, wohlwissend, dass deren Aussagen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind. Preislich sind sie ja gerade auf gleichem Niveau. Ich seh grad dass auch die Leitungen gekürzt werden müssen....


----------



## terryx (9. Januar 2014)

reitera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> neues Update auf 29er Pike 160mm Solo Air, Formula T1 2014, Enve Lenker. Als nächstes dann XX1 mit Hollowgram. Gruss aus Venetien



Hallo Reitera, sehr schönes Rad . Wieviel Kilo wiegt das Rad in der jetzigen Konfiguration denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reitera (9. Januar 2014)

Servus terryx,
derzeit exakt 13 kg wie auf dem Foto. Mit tubeless und xx1/hollowgram dann um die 12,5kg.
Gruss


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2014)

reitera schrieb:


> derzeit exakt 13 kg wie auf dem Foto. Mit tubeless und xx1/hollowgram dann um die 12,5kg.


 
Ein 301 XXL 29er unter 12kg (Ziel 11.5kg, wobei ich auf die absenkbare Sattelstütze gut verzichten kann), das nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen bewegt wird, ist dann doch nicht sooo unrealistisch. U.U. nur etwas teuer


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2014)

@reitera: Welche Pike hast du? Mit 48mm oder 51mm Offset? VarioSpin mit 0° Lagerschalen oder +/-1.5?


----------



## reitera (9. Januar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @reitera: Welche Pike hast du? Mit 48mm oder 51mm Offset? VarioSpin mit 0° Lagerschalen oder +/-1.5?


 Servus,

ist die Normale mit 48mm Offset und keine anderen Lagerschalen. 11,5kg sind möglich. Mein damaliges MK7 und MK7 hatten knapp unter 11kg, aber mit Clavicula und anderen sinnlosen Schw...verlängerungen.


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte eher an eine XX1 Verlängerung . Als Kurbel ev. die Race Face Next SL (2014). Ist leichter als die XX1 Kurbel. Und doppelt so teuer  Und beim Kontakt mit dem Feind wahrscheinlich auch 2x schneller kaputt


----------



## reitera (9. Januar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an eine XX1 Verlängerung . Als Kurbel ev. die Race Face Next SL (2014). Ist leichter als die XX1 Kurbel. Und doppelt so teuer  Und beim Kontakt mit dem Feind wahrscheinlich auch 2x schneller kaputt


Jo, deshalb habe ich mir die Hollowgram geholt. Carbonkurbeln sind schon schön und begehrenswert, aber die Inserts müssen richtig gut sitzen und außerdem ist Carbon mMn dort am falschen Platz, wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist. Die Hollowgram ist vom Fertigungsknowhow her auch eine richtig leckere technische Lösung und gebraucht bezahlbarer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an eine XX1 Verlängerung . Als Kurbel ev. die Race Face Next SL (2014). Ist leichter als die XX1 Kurbel. Und doppelt so teuer  Und beim Kontakt mit dem Feind wahrscheinlich auch 2x schneller kaputt


Der Beschreibung nach soll die 2014er Next SL auch für Enduro zugelassen sein.
Mit Boots ist der Feindkontakt nicht ganz so böse.
Mir gefällt die Funktion der Spider austauschen zu können.
1fach, 2fach, 3fach- kein Problem


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2014)

Welche Kurbellänge willst Du nehmen? Bei XXL und der zugehörigen Körpergröße muss es doch eigentlich 180mm sein oder?
Meine nächste soll 180mm haben, fährt sich gut.
Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2014)

Sooo gross bin ich nun auch wieder nicht: 190cm, SL 92cm (+/- Messfehler ). Nach einer Probefahrt habe ich jedoch festgestellt, dass 301 MK11 in XXL ev. mit einem kurzen Vorbau auch sehr gut passt. Da ich mich jetzt für einen 29er entscheiden habe, bleibt (bei LV) nichts anderes übrig. Ausser vllt warten auf ein neues Modell.

Das Thema Kurbelarmlänge ist bei mir noch nicht so weit. Das Tretlager wäre für 180mm Kurbel hoch genug. Wenn die Kurbelarme 5mm länger sind, dann ist der Sattel automatisch auch 5mm tiefer. Damit könnten wir das höhere Tretlager etwas kompensieren. Gar keine so schlechte Idee. Ausserdem gibt es die richtig teuren Kurbeln (Clavicula, Race Face Next SL) gar nicht mit 180mm Länge


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Beschreibung nach soll die 2014er Next SL auch für Enduro zugelassen sein.
> Mit Boots ist der Feindkontakt nicht ganz so böse.
> Mir gefällt die Funktion der Spider austauschen zu können.
> 1fach, 2fach, 3fach- kein Problem


austauschbare Spider gibt es z.B. auch bei e-thirteen 
Carbon sieht halt gut aus, aber mit den Boots geht die schöne Optik leider wieder etwas flöten. 
Und wenn ich mir meine (Alu) Kurbeln so nach den Jahren anschaue mussten die den ein oder anderen heftigen Einschlag oder Aufsetzer einstecken. Da habe ich beim ersten Mal schon bei den 970er XTR heftig schlucken müssen. Bei so sündhaft teuren Next SL würde ich wahrscheinlich einen Herzinfakt bekommen  
Bedenken was die Haltbarkeit angeht habe ich da weniger.


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2014)

@reitera: was musst du alles machen, damit die Hollowgram passt? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann passt sie nicht out of the box.


----------



## reitera (9. Januar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @reitera: was musst du alles machen, damit die Hollowgram passt? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann passt sie nicht out of the box.


Servus,
also Du brauchst ein BSA Innenlager f. 30er Welle. Die 132mm Achse passt grad so am Hinterbau vorbei, wenn man vorne 1 fach fährt. D.h. wenn der e Type Umwerfer weg ist, geht der linke Kurbelarm erst am Hinterbau vorbei. Weil ich keinen Bock auf eine neue Welle (100 Euro) habe, werde ich die 132mm Welle umarbeiten. Da deren Lagersitze nach innen zeigen, werde ich sie um 1mm im Durchmesser überdrehen lassen und dann Passhülsen mit 0,03mm und Stickstoff aufschrumpfen. Dann die aussenliegenden Passdurchmesser draufdrehen. Vielleicht mache ich die dünnen Hülsen in Edelstahl, mal schauen. Dann noch linken Spacer auf Mass drehen und los gehts. Werde mir auch ein Next SL Blatt ordern, den Vielzahn vermessen lassen und schauen, ob ich das Ding irgendwie auf die Hollowgram bekomme. Und schon bin ich wieder dabei mir vielleicht doch die Next SL zu holen. Aber neeee, kein Carbon dort. Von Carbon Ti gibt es sehr schöne Monorings in Titan, aber so viel ich weiss ohne die Sram schmal/breit Zähne….und nicht kleiner als 30 Zähne. Brauch ich aber, da wir hier 3 Kinder bespassen, ich keine Kondition mehr habe und nur der geilen Technik hinterherlaufe….


----------



## sparkfan (9. Januar 2014)

@reitera:


----------



## kubad (9. Januar 2014)

achse kannst du hier kaufen:
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP094/" 
http://www.cannondale-parts.de/epag...?ObjectPath=/Shops/61764971/Products/"KP094/"


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Januar 2014)

reitera schrieb:


> Jo, deshalb habe ich mir die Hollowgram geholt. Carbonkurbeln sind schon schön und begehrenswert, aber die Inserts müssen richtig gut sitzen und außerdem ist Carbon mMn dort am falschen Platz, wenn man mal ganz ehrlich ist. Die Hollowgram ist vom Fertigungsknowhow her auch eine richtig leckere technische Lösung und gebraucht bezahlbarer.



Da denkst du sehr altmodisch und teils nicht richtig.
In diversen Tests ist bei sram noch kein Kurbelarm gebrochen und bevor der Kurbelarm bricht, verdreht sich die Achse. Bei diesen Belastungen sind wahrscheinlich vorher schon alle Knochen gebrochen oder die Pedalachse.
Den Test und die Bilder finde ich allerdings nicht mehr.
Gerechterweise ist die  sram Kurbel natürl auch verstärkt und keine reine Carbonkurbel wie die clavicula zb

EDIT : habe es gefunden. 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/06/13/sram-press-camp-x0-2x10-crankset-tech-cutaways-and-pics/


----------



## terryx (9. Januar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Damit könnten wir das höhere Tretlager etwas kompensieren


Sagt mal, ihr XXL-29er- Fahrer, da hier schon öfter die Tretlagerhöhe thematisiert wurde und ich mit meinen 1,97 m ebenfalls über XXL und 29 Zoll nachdenke (fahre z. Zt. MK 8 in XL mit 26 Zoll und das neue 29er Hardtail hat echt einen positiven Aha-Effekt bewirkt): Wie wirkt sich diese T-Höhe denn fahrpraktisch aus, merkt ihr einen gravierenden Unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (10. Januar 2014)

@terryx: meine Aussage war eher ironisch gemeint. Fast alle 29er mit 140-150mm Federweg, die in den letzten 12 Monaten angekündigt worden sind, haben ein sehr tiefes Tretlager und (sehr?) kurze Kettenstreben. Sämtliche Tests loben dann den tiefen Schwerpunkt und bemängeln das gelegentliche Aufsetzen bei grossen Wurzeln usw.
Übrigens, ich bin nur ein Möchtegerne-XXL-29er-Fahrer. Bis jetzt habe ich nur eine kurze Testfahrt gemacht. Die Tretlagerhöhe hat mich gar nicht gestört. Ich fahre momentan aber auch ein "altmodisches" 26" Bike, dessen Tretlager nur unwesentlich tiefer als beim 301 MK11 XXL 29er (140mm) liegt. Die Variante mit 160mm Federweg ist dann natürlich noch mal höher. Ich interessiere mich momentan nur für die Variante mit 140mm Federweg.
Zum Thema kurze Kettenstreben: da halte ich es eher wie Liteville. Die Länge muss zur Rahmengrösse passen. Kurze Kettenstreben sind dann bei grossen Rahmen und grossen Fahrern, dessen Schwerpunkt durch die hohe Sattelstütze eh noch mal nach hinten wandert, schon zu kurz. Da sitzt man unweigerlich fast über dem Hinterrad.
Bevor ein Religionskrieg ausbricht: Bei meiner (bescheidenen) Fahrtechnik und Erfahrung sind die Aussagen zur Tretlagerhöhe und zur Länge der Kettenstrebe sehr relativ. Ausserdem hat jeder seine eigenen Präferenzen beim Fahren. Was mir passt muss nicht allen passen.

Und last but not least: mir ist aufgefallen, dass wir uns in der Galerie befinden  Stellt bitte Fotos ein!


----------



## reitera (10. Januar 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Da denkst du sehr altmodisch und teils nicht richtig.
> In diversen Tests ist bei sram noch kein Kurbelarm gebrochen und bevor der Kurbelarm bricht, verdreht sich die Achse. Bei diesen Belastungen sind wahrscheinlich vorher schon alle Knochen gebrochen oder die Pedalachse.
> Den Test und die Bilder finde ich allerdings nicht mehr.
> Gerechterweise ist die  sram Kurbel natürl auch verstärkt und keine reine Carbonkurbel wie die clavicula zb
> ...


 
Guten Morgen,

sehr interessanter Bericht, danke Dir. Ich sehe das so, ist aber offtopic: Die Clavicula war nicht immer knarzfrei (Pedalinserts) und für meinen Geschmack ist der Carbonspider (bei dieser Kurbel festanlaminiert) arg dünn dort wo die Kettenblätter verschraubt werden, und dort mechanisch bearbeitet (Faserverlauf unterbrochen). Schöne, konsequent gemachte Kurbel.
Die Sram Kurbel ist für den breiten Markt gedacht und soll für alle Gewichtsklassen und Missbräuche herhalten. Sie ist, wie im Bericht zu sehen sehr solide gemacht. Da werden die stark beanspruchten Bereiche mit Aluknoten zugekleistert und der Rest mit Carbon und Schaumkern gefüllt. Aber mein Beuteschema sind konsequent gemachte Teile im Bereich Gewicht, Haltbarkeit und Optik.
dogdaysunrise: jetzt denke ich schon wieder über die Next SL nach.................

@terryx: Das höhere Tretlager merkt man spätestens dann, wenn man im Sitzen und ausgefahrenen Sattel den Fuss absetzen möchte deutlich. Im Fahrbetrieb nicht im geringsten störend, fast nie Aufsetzer


----------



## sparkfan (10. Januar 2014)

Die Next SL ist (mindestens auf Papier) sehr verlocken. Das Gewicht einer Clavicula M3 MTB zum (fast) halben Preis. Ich bin auf die ersten Erfahrungen über mindestens 6 Monate und 2000km gespannt.


----------



## terryx (10. Januar 2014)

reitera schrieb:


> @terryx: Das höhere Tretlager merkt man spätestens dann, wenn man im Sitzen und ausgefahrenen Sattel den Fuss absetzen möchte deutlich. Im Fahrbetrieb nicht im geringsten störend, fast nie Aufsetzer



Reitera, noch 'ne Frage (habe in Deinen Posts dazu nichts gefunden): Du fährst vorne eine 160mm Pike. Und hinten 140 oder 160 mm?

Viele Grüße

Jan


----------



## reitera (10. Januar 2014)

terryx schrieb:


> Reitera, noch 'ne Frage (habe in Deinen Posts dazu nichts gefunden): Du fährst vorne eine 160mm Pike. Und hinten 140 oder 160 mm?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Jan


 Servus,

hinten 140mm. Ursprünglich 160mm. Vielleicht wechsel ich nochmal zurück....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Januar 2014)

reitera schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> sehr interessanter Bericht, danke. dogdaysunrise, jetzt denke ich schon wieder über die Next SL nach.................



Ha ha! Das ist ebenfalls eine haltbare und vor allem wunderschöne Kurbel!


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2014)

Lunch Ride beendet und gleich mal das neue 30er Kettenblatt getestet. 30:11 ist mir aber auch mit 650b zu kurz in der Übersetzung - Das KB wird wohl im bikemarkt landen.


----------



## duke209 (10. Januar 2014)

Für dein Flachland mag das sein  .... Mist eben ein 30er in UK gekauft weil in D nicht mehr zu bekommen, und jetzt kommst du!

Hab heut aber was andres leckeres bekommen  Präse aber erst wenn alles fertig, muss erstmal wieder länger stehen können zum schrauben


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Januar 2014)

Zum Kontrast zu dem ganzen Schwarz hier mal mein altes RAW im aktuellem Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (10. Januar 2014)

Das 30er Race Face ist echt schick. 
Da komm ich glatt ins grübeln. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein mk8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem XT320 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Januar 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Zum Kontrast zu dem ganzen Schwarz hier mal mein altes RAW im aktuellem Aufbau.


Schick schick.

Gesendet von meinem XT320 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fritz101 (10. Januar 2014)

Jetzt möchte ich auch mal.

Ein lang laaaaang ersehnter Wunsch ist in Erfüllung gegangen.

Danke nochmal an alle die mir Tips gegeben haben zwecks Größe, Federgabel usw.


 

 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Syntace W30 und dann auch schlauchlos.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2014)

@Fritz101 
Sehr schönes Rad! Jetzt noch ne silberne Kurbel und es wäre perfekt 
Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Januar 2014)

Bietest deine silberne wohl zum Tausch an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainkroggy (11. Januar 2014)

Fritz101 schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich auch mal.
> 
> Ein lang laaaaang ersehnter Wunsch ist in Erfüllung gegangen.
> 
> ...


 

So, wie´s is, isses toll


----------



## DC. (11. Januar 2014)

@Fritz Bremsleitung hinten anders herum verlegen. Die ist,  so wie sie jetzt montiert ist, zu kurz und kann reißen beim Einfedern. Lenkwinkel sieht komisch steil aus. Als hätte die Gabel von vorn einen Schlag bekommen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Januar 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> @Fritz Bremsleitung hinten anders herum verlegen. Die ist,  so wie sie jetzt montiert ist, zu kurz und kann reißen beim Einfedern. Lenkwinkel sieht komisch steil aus. Als hätte die Gabel von vorn einen Schlag bekommen.


ja ist eventuell etwas kurz aber es könnte gerade noch so hinhauen !
Bei manchen Bremse kann man die Leitung leider nicht so verlegen wie das LV vorgesehen hat z.B. Avid Elixir da sich der Anschluss nicht weit genug drehen lässt
ich habe es genauso verlegt nur mit einem etwas größeren Bogen 



Ist mit ausgehängtem Dämpfer getestet und funktioniert seit 2010 ohne Probleme


----------



## Fritz101 (11. Januar 2014)

Hi

Ja das ist mir auf dem Foto auch aufgefallen. In natura sieht es nicht so extrem aus. Aber schon ein wenig komisch.
Aber die Gabel war definitiv neu.

Bremsleitungen muss noch verlängert werden.


----------



## Hasenkopf (11. Januar 2014)




----------



## Hasenkopf (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein neues 301 xxl mit 29 zoll vorne und 27.5 zoll hinten.
Habe es am 20 Dezember 2013 geholt und bin schon einige Touren gefahren.
Bergauf sind selbst steilste Rampen kein Problem und bergab fährt es sich wie ein Panzer.
Einfach unglaublich, Hammer.
Ich selbst bin 1.87 gross und habe 94 Schrittlänge, für mich passt perfekt.
Hatte vorher ein MK7 in xl und würde aus heutiger Sicht sagen war mir zu klein.
Aber das ist nur subjektives Empfinden.
Noch ein paar Details
180 xtr Kurbeln
70 Vorbau
780 Vector mit 20 Rise und 8° Backsweep
Tretlagerhöhe 355mm
Laufräder Syntace MX 35
Rock Shox Pike Solo Air 150 mm
301 xxl 160mm


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2014)

Fein. Wenn es Dir passt - super. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein XXL passen würde.
Auch mal ein 29er HR getestet?


----------



## sparkfan (11. Januar 2014)

@Hasenkopf: Gratuliere zum Neuerwerb. Ich sehe aber kein Foto 
Die Eckdaten hören sich schon mal gut an.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2014)

?? ein Beitrag vorher


----------



## Hasenkopf (11. Januar 2014)

Bin das Bike in der Konfiguration Anfang Dezember über ein Wochenende Probe gefahren
und war selber erstaunt das mir die Grösse passt. Muss aber auch dazusagen das ich
nichts im Vertridingstil fahre sondern hauptsächlich Touren. auch mal im Bikepark in Flims/Laax.
Ist bei mir um die Ecke.
29 Zoll Hinterrad habe ich nicht ausprobiert. Testbike war in der Radbar Schmerikon so aufgebaut
und hab es deshalb auch so bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (11. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ?? ein Beitrag vorher


Axo  Vernetztes Denken lag um die Zeit nicht mehr drin


----------



## sparkfan (11. Januar 2014)

Hasenkopf schrieb:


> Testbike war in der Radbar Schmerikon so aufgebaut
> und hab es deshalb auch so bestellt.


In dem Fall sind wir dasselbe Bike probegefahren


----------



## Hasenkopf (11. Januar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> In dem Fall sind wir dasselbe Bike probegefahren


 Und wie war Dein Gefühl.


----------



## sparkfan (11. Januar 2014)

Ich war positiv überrascht. Liebäugle trotzdem mit 29" vorne und hinten. Müsste vorher aber eine ausgiebige Testfahrt auf meinen Trails machen. Deswegen warte ich, bis der Frühling kommt. Ausserdem hätte ich gerne einen Raw Rahmen (Works Finish) und den Rest in Schwarz. Vllt mit wenig Ausnahmen. Ich glaube, Raw Rahmen sind momentan zur Freude meines Kontos ausverkauft.
1x11 hat mich auch sehr positiv überrascht. Deswegen teste ich jetzt 1x10 mit 11-42 an meinem aktuellen 26" Bike.


----------



## dersteini (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle, lese zwar schon einige Zeit mit hier im Liteville Forum, habe mir aber erst heute ein 301 bestellen können. Wenn alles klappt wird es noch eins in RAW Works Finish. Ansonsten halt in schwatt...auch schön. Der Aufbau wird allerdings mit der klassichen 26" LR Größe passieren, da ich eine neue Pike in 26" zu einem super günstigen Preis bekommen habe. Fotos vom Aufbau werden Folgen...


----------



## cubabluete (11. Januar 2014)

Sicher kein Nachteil es in 26 zoll aufzubauen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2014)

heute mal (vorübergehend) etwas Farbe in das alte und schwarze MK8 gesteckt




wird aber völlig unfahrbar sein, da wieder nur 26" 

wenn es die nächsten Tage ausgeführt wird, gibt es auch Komplettbilder


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2014)

doppel.....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Januar 2014)

Na da bin ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (12. Januar 2014)

@sparkfan

Bin 192 und fahre eine 650B/29' Kombi auf einem XL Rahmen und die hat es mir richtig angetan. Da Du ja aus der selben Region bist kannst Du ja mal mit meinem Probefahren. So hast Du noch eine weitere Option die Du in Betracht ziehen könntest 

Was hast Du für ein 42er Ritzel? Mirfe?

Gruss


----------



## sparkfan (12. Januar 2014)

@rrueegg: Danke fürs Angebot. Bin momentan beruflich viel unterwegs. Wenn es etwas ruhiger wird und das Wetter passt, werde ich gerne darauf zurückkommen 
Ich habe das 42er vom User sascha.ochmann. Der Parkplatztest war ein voller Erfolg  Jetzt will ich nur noch im Gelände (wenn ich endlich Zeit habe ) die passende Kettenblattgrösse rausfinden. Deswegen habe ich momentan auch diese Low Budget Variante aufgebaut: vorhanden XT Kassette, DIY 42er, bestehende 3-fach XT Kurbel. Im schlimmsten Fall nehme ich ein 28er oder 30er KB mit LK64 und mache die Arme des Spiders kürzer. Das 301 von KäptnFR 301 (war mal Bike der Woche) hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. Er "verstümmelt" offenbar immer den Spider. Bei ihm sieht es nicht mal schlecht aus. Wenn 1x10 sich als Konfiguration + Übersetzung bewährt hat, dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden ob 1x10 oder doch 1x11, ob leichter und teurer oder schwerer und günstiger, usw.
Wenn 1x10 nicht reicht, dann geht es zurück auf 2x10 oder 3x10


----------



## jp16 (12. Januar 2014)

hi,
hab wohl als einer der ersten einen der neuen 2014er Rahmen ( 301 MK11 -2 "S" ) in RAW ergattert.
Neuheiten sind wie folgt:

abschmierbares Hauptlager im Oberrohr ( allerdings von aussen nicht sichtbar )

geänderte Aufnahme für RockGuard III ( zusätzlich beiliegendes Schaltauge für die neuen Shimano direkt mount Schaltwerke )
Oberrohr mit 2 Ausfräsungen für die neuen Necnum moveloc Stützen ( 1x direkt oben vor der Stütze und 1x Unten vor dem Steuerrohr )
beim Aufbau werde ich mir diesmal ein bischen Zeit nehmen und ab und an ein paar Bilder einstellen

werde bei Interesse mal ein paar Bilder des Rahmens posten

Mfg jp16


----------



## An der Alb (12. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wird aber völlig unfahrbar sein, da wieder nur 26"



26" Oldschool! Völlig unfahrbar! Wie kannst du dich mit sowas überhaupt in´s Gelände trauen? Geht vielleicht gerade noch für Asphalt


----------



## jp16 (12. Januar 2014)

Bohrung oberhalb Oberrohr




Bohrung unterm Oberrohr




Rockguard




MK11 -2


Wie versprochen die ersten Bilder
Mfg jp16


----------



## Rüssel__ (12. Januar 2014)

jp16 schrieb:


> werde bei Interesse mal ein paar Bilder des Rahmens posten
> 
> Mfg jp16



Hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> 26" Oldschool! Völlig unfahrbar! Wie kannst du dich mit sowas überhaupt in´s Gelände trauen? Geht vielleicht gerade noch für Asphalt


ist aber wenigstens breit....


----------



## kubad (12. Januar 2014)

noch steuerrohr ist etwas geändert 
Mk11  - 2012/2013


----------



## Gosch (12. Januar 2014)

kubad, was meinst du?
Oben ist ein S oder XS (?) Rahmen zu sehen - daher das kurze Steuerrohr, wenn du das meinst


----------



## kubad (12. Januar 2014)

oben fotos Vergleichen, ist nur ein Design


----------



## sparkfan (12. Januar 2014)

@jp16: mach lieber einen neuen Aufbauthread. Mit (vielen) Bildern


----------



## dersteini (12. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> 26" Oldschool! Völlig unfahrbar! Wie kannst du dich mit sowas überhaupt in´s Gelände trauen? Geht vielleicht gerade noch für Asphalt


Bin ich froh, das der limitierende Faktor immer noch der/die Fahrer sind.   Ich find's bei meinem M Rahmen einfach stimmiger.


----------



## duke209 (12. Januar 2014)

jp16 schrieb:


> hi,
> hab wohl als einer der ersten einen der neuen 2014er Rahmen ( 301 MK11 -2 "S" ) in RAW ergattert.
> Neuheiten sind wie folgt:
> 
> ...



Eher der sinnvolle Return zu alt bewährtem, den mit dem MK11 wurde man ja quasi zur RS Stealth oder KS Integra gezwungen, während man von MK8-10 selbst Herr der Lage (speziell Wartung) sein konnte. Also nur konsequent zurückgerudert, nachdem Vecnum eine begehrenswerte Vario-S anbieten wird.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.

Edit: die alte Variante des Aschers gefällt mir bei Verwendung einer No-Stealth Version mehr, bei Verwendung einer solchen ist der neue Schlitz aber unauffälliger....sei es drum


----------



## michi3 (12. Januar 2014)

@rüssel 

wo bleibt dein neon Geschoß?


----------



## rappelkiste (12. Januar 2014)

Servus,

@jp16  Hast Du den Rahmen (Lieferzustand vormontiert) mal auf die Waage gelegt? 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## An der Alb (12. Januar 2014)

dersteini schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, das der limitierende Faktor immer noch der/die Fahrer sind.   Ich find's bei meinem M Rahmen einfach stimmiger.



Also, ich wollte nur mal klarstellen, dass meine Aussage eigentlich sarkastisch gemeint war (Zitat Sheldon: "Wie, du hast ein Sarkasmus-Schild?"). Ich bin selbst auf 26" unterwegs und sehe keinen Grund das zu ändern. Ok, meine neue Gabel ist eine 27,5"-Version, man muss ja zumindest seinen Horizont erweitern bzw. Möglichkeiten in petto haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## jp16 (12. Januar 2014)

@rappelkiste 
Gewicht so wie aus dem Karton fotografiert 2750gr. 
Mfg jp16


----------



## rappelkiste (12. Januar 2014)

Danke,
aber irgendetwas fehlt dann im Karton!

Ich kenne jetzt nur MK9//10 - und da war der Lieferzustand folgender:
- Rahmen
- Dämpfer
- X12 - Achse
- Hülle für Umwerfer
- Sattelklemme
- Teile des Steuersatzes
- Kabelklemmen
- Schutz der Kettenstrebe..

Das der MK11 (2) 200gr. leichter ist als mein MK10 glaube ich nicht so wirklich. Ist wirklich nicht bös gemeint 


Gruß Ralf


----------



## jp16 (12. Januar 2014)

@rappelkiste 
servus nochmal,
wie auf dem bild zu sehen ist bis auf den Sattelschnellspanner, Hülle für Umwerfer und die Einzelteile des Steuersatzes alles drann.
Messung erfolgte allerdings mit ungeeichter Küchenwaage.
Ist aber nicht allzu weit von der Liteville Vorgabe von 2740gr. weg.
mfg jp16


----------



## biker-wug (12. Januar 2014)

@michi3, wann kommen von deinem Bilder in freier Wildbahn!!

Und mal Vergleichsbilder, mit gelben Laufrädern und mit schwarzen!!!


----------



## michi3 (12. Januar 2014)

Im Moment fahr ich grad Babyblaue und das passt sowas von garnicht, das will ich hier im Forum echt niemanden antun, auch wenn ich selber es ganz geil finde.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Januar 2014)

Babyblau kommt definitiv extrem krass. Kann ich mir so gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2014)

das möcht ich jetzt schon gern sehen, mit dem babyblau


----------



## dersteini (12. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte nur mal klarstellen, dass meine Aussage eigentlich sarkastisch gemeint war (Zitat Sheldon: "Wie, du hast ein Sarkasmus-Schild?"). Ich bin selbst auf 26" unterwegs und sehe keinen Grund das zu ändern. Ok, meine neue Gabel ist eine 27,5"-Version, man muss ja zumindest seinen Horizont erweitern bzw. Möglichkeiten in petto haben.


Schon verstanden . Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteini (12. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte nur mal klarstellen, dass meine Aussage eigentlich sarkastisch gemeint war (Zitat Sheldon: "Wie, du hast ein Sarkasmus-Schild?"). Ich bin selbst auf 26" unterwegs und sehe keinen Grund das zu ändern. Ok, meine neue Gabel ist eine 27,5"-Version, man muss ja zumindest seinen Horizont erweitern bzw. Möglichkeiten in petto haben.


Schon verstanden . Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## supasini (13. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> heute mal (vorübergehend) etwas Farbe in das alte und schwarze MK8 gesteckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damit hab ich gute ErFAHRungen gemacht... (rot & 26" im Mk8)


----------



## der_dino (13. Januar 2014)

> damit hab ich gute ErFAHRungen gemacht... (rot & 26" im Mk8)



jop... rot geht ganz gut..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Januar 2014)

Immer wieder schön das Rad supasini!


----------



## An der Alb (15. Januar 2014)

Upgrade 2014:
- 2009er Fox 120er-Gabel durch Rock Shox Pike 27,5" Dual Air ersetzt
- Syntace Carbon-Sattelstütze durch Rock Shox Reverb Stealth ersetzt
- Silberne Kurbel durch schwarze Kurbel ersetzt

Vorderrad bekommt noch den Umbau auf Steckachse spendiert, dann kann die Gabel eingestellt werden und los geht´s


----------



## Jojo10 (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo An der Alb

Wenn du Dual *Position *Air meinst, frage ich mich, wo du die 650b in schwarz herbekommen hast. Gibts die inzwischen im Laden?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Upgrade 2014:
> - 2009er Fox 120er-Gabel durch Rock Shox Pike 27,5" Dual Air ersetzt
> - Syntace Carbon-Sattelstütze durch Rock Shox Reverb Stealth ersetzt
> - Silberne Kurbel durch schwarze Kurbel ersetzt
> ...


und jetzt noch Reifen die deinem Gabel Update und dem neuen Einsatzgebiet gerechter werden


----------



## An der Alb (15. Januar 2014)

@jojo: Ja, komplett heißt das Ding Pike Dual Position Air. Ich habe sie von meinem örtlichen Dealer. Ich weiß, dass er mehrere hatte - meine war die letzte.

@björn: Oh je, Reifen ist so ein Thema. Hatte noch einen NN im Keller liegen und muss aber gestehen, dass auch auf dem VR ein NN aufgezogen ist. Habe noch einen Mountain King II im Keller liegen, das ist ein kostenloser Tausch von Conti, weil mein anderer nach und nach einige Stollen verloren hat. Weiß auch noch nicht was ich machen soll.

Projekt mit Fragezeichen: Felgen cleanen. Weiß ich aber noch nicht, bis jetzt gefällt´s mir mit der Beschriftung eigentlich noch.


----------



## rrueegg (15. Januar 2014)

Cooles Bike ! Warum die Felgen cleanen ? "Liteville" steht ja auch auf dem Rahmen !
Nobby Nick ist doch auch ok und reicht doch völlig jetzt im "Halb-Winter" 

Don't worry just ride


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> @björn: Oh je, Reifen ist so ein Thema. Hatte noch einen NN im Keller liegen und muss aber gestehen, dass auch auf dem VR ein NN aufgezogen ist. Habe noch einen Mountain King II im Keller liegen, das ist ein kostenloser Tausch von Conti, weil mein anderer nach und nach einige Stollen verloren hat. Weiß auch noch nicht was ich machen soll.
> 
> Projekt mit Fragezeichen: Felgen cleanen. Weiß ich aber noch nicht, bis jetzt gefällt´s mir mit der Beschriftung eigentlich noch.


naja wenn dir der NN reicht ist ja ok 
Ich hatte den anfangs und nochmal kurz zwischen drin auch drauf.... 
und gerade heute den im Keller noch rumliegende als Winterreifen auf das alte HT gemacht (anstelle eines abgefahrenen Racing Ralph)
der MKII ist als Reifen gut aber tubeless mit geringem Druck gefahren werden mag er nicht so
Fat Albert, Baron, Minion sind IMHO alle besser als der NN. Mein derzeitiger Favorit auf dem 301 ist aber der Hans Dampf. Für mich der derzeit beste Kompromiss zumindest für mein Hausrevier.

zum Felgen cleanen......
ich bin die ArchEx auch lange mit Decals gefahren



aber clean gefällt es mir doch besser zumal die roten Alunippel dann auch zur Geltung kommen und nicht mehr im "wilden" Decal Dschungel untergehen. 



ist aber letztendlich nur ne Geschmackssache
ich habe alle Felgen an allen Bikes mittlerweile clean


----------



## An der Alb (15. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir in cleaner Optik sehr gut.

Reifen fahre ich aktuell immer noch mit Schlauch. Bisher habe ich mich an das Milch-Geschmotze noch nicht wirklich rangetraut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich mich an das Milch-Geschmotze noch nicht wirklich rangetraut.


ist halb so wild (Ausnahme manche Conti Reifen z.B. Baron 2.3 BC)
Gerade mit der Notubes Felge ist das völlig easy. 
Tubeless Klebe-Felgenband über die Löcher kleben, Ventil einsetzen, Reifen drauf, aufpumpen. Dann "knallt" es zweimal wenn sich der Reifen in die Felgenhörner setzt. Zum Milch einfüllen einfach Luft raus lassen, Ventileinsatz rausschrauben und die Milch durch das Ventil einfüllen, Ventileinsatz wieder rein, aufpumpen --> fertig
Ich fahr das nun seit 2010 und will keine Schläuche mehr. Die habe ich nur noch im alten HT drinnen da das nur noch sehr wenig bewegt wird und die Milch eben mit der Zeit eintrocknet. 
Den Ersatzschlauch im Rucksack wird man allerdings nicht los. Den braucht man für den Fall der Fälle immer noch. Aber nur noch sehr selten.


----------



## rrueegg (15. Januar 2014)

Momentan kurve ich mit dem Conti X-King (mit Schlauch) rum - persönlich gefällt mir dieser Reifen wirklich sehr gut. Mit hartgefrorenem Schnee und kleinen vereisten Stellen sowie nassen und leicht eingeweichten Passagen weis dieser Allrounder wirklich zu begeistern. Gripp ist da wo mancher diesen nicht mehr erwartet und er hat mir schon öfters aus der Klemme geholfen. Gefahren werden diese mit knapp 2 Bar. Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## mi.ro (16. Januar 2014)

Aus meiner Sicht sind das 3 Widersprüche in sich! X-King, 2 Bar und Grip. Wenn ich von Grip spreche dann fallen Worte wie Baron 2,5, 1 Bar oder Maxxis Minion ST 2,7 und 1 Bar. Zugegeben das Fahre ich in den Alpen. In heimischen Gefilden fahre ich ne Muddy Mary. Ich hatte auch mal den X-King. Da der aber fast wie ein Slick fährt hab ich auf die Muddy Mary geswitcht. Mit 2,3" fahre ich den Reifen immer noch mit 1,3 Bar. Habe gerade gesehen, dass Du sehr schmale Felgen fährst. Da kannst Du natürlich nicht so weit runter mit dem Druck aber 2 Bar scheint mir viel. Ich weiß natürlich nicht was Du wiegst.
Im übrigen bin ich auch nicht dem Tubeless Hype gefolgt. Ich sehe da keine Vorteile. Letztes Jahr habe ich 75000 Tiefenmeter in den Alpen absolviert und KEINEN Plattfuß gehabt. Kaum zu Glauben bei den Drücken aber W40 macht es möglich! Natürlich geht das nicht mit einem X-King 1.weil Du aus Gripmangel alle Nase lang auf dem Mäulchen liegst und 2.weil der gaaaarnix aushält.
Die W40er fahre ich sowohl auf meinem 301 als auch auf dem 601 und kann nur sagen "Genial"!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Januar 2014)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sind das 3 Widersprüche in sich! X-King, 2 Bar und Grip. Wenn ich von Grip spreche dann fallen Worte wie Baron 2,5, 1 Bar oder Maxxis Minion ST 2,7 und 1 Bar. Zugegeben das Fahre ich in den Alpen...



Das ist ein Luftdruck zum bikestolpern.
Wenn du schnell unterwegs bist ist das einfach zu weich.
Auch wenn die Felge sehr breit ist schneidet der Reifen beim Bremsen Fratzen.


----------



## mi.ro (16. Januar 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Luftdruck zum bikestolpern.
> Wenn du schnell unterwegs bist ist das einfach zu weich.
> Auch wenn die Felge sehr breit ist schneidet der Reifen beim Bremsen Fratzen.


Gut wenn es ans Hacken geht fahr ich mit 1,5 aber nicht mehr und hier bist Du mit nem x-King erst recht  völlig falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (16. Januar 2014)

> Projekt mit Fragezeichen: Felgen cleanen. Weiß ich aber noch nicht, bis jetzt gefällt´s mir mit der Beschriftung eigentlich noch.



@An der Alb 
Ganz klar runter mit dem Kirmeskram.
Ist es eine 125er Stealth? Zumindest sieht man noch was vom Casting, optisch schöner als wenn nur das Tauchrohr zu sehn ist.
Wieso wieder eine 3-fach Kurbel?


----------



## michi3 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich finde das viel zu viele Fahrer ihre Bikes mit zu schweren und vor allen mit zu schwer rollenden Reifen ausrüsten.
Ein leicht rollender Allround-Reifen bringt im alltäglichen Trails heizen einfach deutlich mehr Spaß als ein fetter 2.5er Baron der evtl. die eine Schlüsselstelle in der Hausrunde besser kann als der Allrounder aber 99% der Runde einfach scheiße rollt.

Da fahren alle MuddyMary und Baron die nicht mal einen Fat Albert o.ä. an die Grenzen bringen und vor allem nicht jeder wohnt in den Bergen mit richtig schroffen steinigen Trails wo so stabile Reifen Sinn machen.

Siehe z.B. Harald Phillip, der fährt nur mit Fat Albert die krassesten Trails.

Denn nicht nur der schwere Freerideaufbau mit Kaugummi-Reifen macht Spaß, auch der leichte Allrounder macht beim täglichen Radlfahrn viel Freude.


----------



## An der Alb (16. Januar 2014)

So Jungs, bitte nicht in einer Reifendiskussion in diesem schönen Thread verzetteln! Trotzdem bin ich für Vorschläge immer offen. Für mein Einsatzgebiet sehe ich einen Allrounder auch nicht als die schlechteste Lösung an. Wenn ich bei mir um´s Haus fahre, habe ich immer gute 10-15 Kilometer Anfahrt bevor es überhaupt auf die schwäbische Alb raufgeht, um nachher wieder abzufahren (auch im Allgäu sind´s gute 10-15 Kilometer bevor´s in´s Gelände geht). Luftdruck liegt bei mir daher bei ca. 1,8 bar.

@Duke: Ja, ist eine 125er. Optisch finde ich das Teil absolut krass, gefällt mir sehr gut. Wieso 3-fach Kurbel? Gute Frage - hatte auch lange überlegt was ich machen soll. Habe mich dann wegen der größeren Allroundmöglichkeiten (insbesondere längere Bergauffahrten) wieder für eine 3-fach Kurbel entschieden. Ich für mich habe jetzt nicht unbedingt den großen Vorteil in einer 2-fach Kurbel gesehen.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Januar 2014)

Muss da michi3 echt recht geben, fahre momentan mein 601 mit nem 2.3er Butcher vorne und nem 2.3er Purgatory hinten, schauen übel schmal aus, aber machen echt laune und rollen leicht. Grip ist vorne mehr als man erwartet!!

Aber bei dem extremen Schlammwetter derzeit werde ich trotz allem noch wechseln. Aber im Frühjahr ist die Kombi wieder gesetzt, nur in den Bergen möchte ich damit nicht unbedingt!!


----------



## mi.ro (16. Januar 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Ich finde das viel zu viele Fahrer ihre Bikes mit zu schweren und vor allen mit zu schwer rollenden Reifen ausrüsten.
> Ein leicht rollender Allround-Reifen bringt im alltäglichen Trails heizen einfach deutlich mehr Spaß als ein fetter 2.5er Baron der evtl. die eine Schlüsselstelle in der Hausrunde besser kann als der Allrounder aber 99% der Runde einfach scheiße rollt.
> 
> Da fahren alle MuddyMary und Baron die nicht mal einen Fat Albert o.ä. an die Grenzen bringen und vor allem nicht jeder wohnt in den Bergen mit richtig schroffen steinigen Trails wo so stabile Reifen Sinn machen.
> ...


Weißt Du was, Du hast wahrscheinlich recht. Man neigt immer wieder dazu seine Weisheiten als die einzig wahren zu verkaufen. Tatsächlich ist das Leben bunt und nicht schwarz/weis (ha tolle Weisheit ).
Allerdings sehe ich das mit dem "An die Grenzen bringen" etwas anders. Ein wirklich guter Fahrer kompensiert schlechten Grip schon mal. Einem unsichereren Fahrer vermittelt guter Grip mit eine stabilen Karkasse  entschieden mehr Sicherheit. Ich würde egal ob ich mich nun zu den besseren oder den schlechteren Bikern zähle nicht mehr auf diesen Vorteil verzichten wollen.
Ich bin bis vor zwei Jahren auch alles mit dem FatAlbert gefahren. Der Tobi (KäptnFR) hing mir dann aber auch schon eine geraume Zeit im Ohr bis ich auf den Baron 2.5 gewechselt habe. Der AHA-Effekt war so krass. Aus meiner Sicht, ganz egal ob Bike-Stolpern oder schnell fahren, ein irrsinniger Zugewinn.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. Januar 2014)

@michi3 
Ich fahre jetzt seit ca. einem Jahr einen Baron 2.5 an der Front, hinten dazu im Sommer was leicht laufendes, im Winter Baron 2.3. Prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, ein leichter rollender Reifen macht die allermeiste Zeit wesentlich mehr Spaß und spart auch viel Kraft, vor allem gegenüber dem Klebegummi. Du musst aber bedenken, dass es auf Trails in Gebieten anderer Biker evtl. ganz andere Bodenverhältnisse gibt als bei dir. Bei uns gibts z.B. glatt getretenen Kalkstein, Treppenstufen mit Rundhölzern und viele Wurzeln. Bei Nässe wird das alles extrem glatt, ohne Klebereifen geht da nichts mehr. Ich benötige die Stabilität eines 1,3 kg Drahtreifens nicht, aber der Gummi ist beim Grip einfach unübertroffen und mit keinem anderen Reifen kann man auf unseren Trails so gut bergab fahren.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2014)

Mal was anderes: Ich weiß, dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt, aber da es in erster Linie Liteville-Fahrer betrifft:
Beabsichtige meinen LRS zu verkaufen. Ist nach dem Scaled Sizing-Prinzip, also vorne 650b und hinten 26"
DT-Swiss 350 Naben und FlowEX Felgen. Nicht mal halbe Saison gefahren, top in Schuss. Der "normale" Freilauf ist noch komplett neu, da ich den XD montiert habe und evtl auch behalte.
Werde ihn demnächst wohl auch im Bikemarkt inserieren, dann aber die einzelnen Laufräder einzeln, was ich eigentlich gerne vermeiden würde.

Bei Interesse einfach PN schicken!


----------



## Feintuner (16. Januar 2014)

zeigt her eure Litevilles???

Oder doch lieber in den Laberteil??


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. Januar 2014)

Sobald ich neue Laufräder hab gibts auch wieder was zu zeigen, dann ist das Winter-Tuning abgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fritz101 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hab heute mal nach artgerechter Haltung ein Foto gemacht. 

Da sich der Winter hier im Bergischen Land ja sehr gut als Herbst tarnt, komme ich auch noch ganz gut zum fahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Januar 2014)

die Federwegsausnutzung ist aber noch verbesserungswürdig


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Januar 2014)

Jetzt mit Marzocchi 55 RC3.


----------



## Fritz101 (17. Januar 2014)

Ja ich arbeite noch dran. 
Die kleine ist mir auch noch ein wenig straff. Aber ich taste mich langsam ran. 

Ich denke zwei drei kleine Touren noch, dann hab ich es.


----------



## biker-wug (17. Januar 2014)

Schick die Gabel im 301

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (18. Januar 2014)

So! Mal wieder einiges umgebaut für 2014. da ich ja jetzt sicher bin das ich bei LV bleibe, habe ich mich entschlossen ein bisschen mehr zu investieren.
Liste 2014

Rock Shox Revelation 2014 140 mm 15Q Tapered RCT3
DT Swiss SSD212
Xtr Kurbel mit Lager
Xtr Umwerfer
Xtr Schaltwerk
Xtr Pedale
Xtr Schnellspanner hi.
Crank Brothers I11 Lenker
Race Face Atlas Sattel
Titanschraubenset inkls. Vorbau
Latex Schläuche
Matchmakerset

Gewogen mit Pedale 12,3 kg. Da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2014)

@Normansbike : jetzt noch die Decals auf den Felgen abmachen ! 
Gewicht kommt mir angesichts der Ausstattung und den leichten Reifen fast etwas hoch vor. 
die Rahmen bis MK7 sollen ja etwas leichter sein als die neuen ab MK8, daher hätte ich hier jetzt auf eine 11 vorm Komma getippt
ist der LRS so "schwer" oder viel Farbe auf dem Rahmen oder mit Satteltasche gewogen ?


----------



## Normansbike (18. Januar 2014)

Nee du. Mk1-3 sind die schwersten Rahmen gewesen. Meines Wissens. Mk4-8 die leichtesten.
Gewogen hab ich ja mit Pedale und dem Rimskram. Finde das Wiegen ohne die Anbauteile ( Flaschenhalter, Pedale,...) unrealistisch. Selber bin ich eher überrascht das es so wenig geworden ist. Was das Fahrwerk angeht bin ich mehr als überwältigt. Mir passt. Die Farbe, ja! Na von dem Lrs bekommt sie nicht ab. Und so passt dann das Gesamtbild besser.
Lg norman


----------



## topgun1 (18. Januar 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


>



Wie hast du den Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr entfernt?
_thomas


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Januar 2014)

topgun1 schrieb:


> Wie hast du den Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr entfernt?
> _thomas



damit:


----------



## topgun1 (18. Januar 2014)

Aktueller Aufbau mit Oliver Riebes Hook Up Three 216 Set / Rock Shox Monarch RT3 ( Helmchen getunt ) und Rock Shox Pike RT3 160mm.
Funktioniert perfekt!


----------



## Gosch (18. Januar 2014)

Sieht gut aus - ist die Pike Serie (matt)?


----------



## topgun1 (18. Januar 2014)

Gosch schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus - ist die Pike Serie (matt)?


Ja, ich habe nur die Decals entfernt.
_thomas


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Januar 2014)

Mag mittlerweile eher Farbe, aber der stealth look ist ja mal geil!


----------



## jens m. (19. Januar 2014)

Neuer Lenker,Vorbau und Sattelstütze, alles Syntace. Die Altteile aus Carbon sind ans 101 gewandert.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2014)

Eloxierter Syntace Lenker? 
TF.BIKES?

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (19. Januar 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Eloxierter Syntace Lenker?
> TF.BIKES?
> 
> Gesendet mit Tapatalk


Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## jens m. (19. Januar 2014)

Nein, habe gebrauchten Lenker im Bikemarkt erstanden, und beim örtlichen Eloxierer elektro-polieren und dann eloxieren lassen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## biker-wug (19. Januar 2014)

Ah, auch ne Variante. 


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## jens m. (19. Januar 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Ah, auch ne Variante.
> 
> . . . und deutlich preiswerter. TF-Bikes wollte 129€ + Versand haben, also 50€ Aufpreis für's Eloxieren. So hat mich der ganze Spass nicht mal 60€ gekostet.
> Außerdem konnte ich so den Glanzgrad der Oberfläche durch Vorbearbeitung selbst bestimmen. Er ist nicht so matt wie der Rahmen (und wie bei TF-Bikes), glänzt aber auch nicht so wie z.B. die Naben. Auf dem Bild leider nicht so zu sehen.
> ...


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Januar 2014)

wasn das fürn rotes ding zw steuerrohr und gabel?


----------



## Pure_Power (19. Januar 2014)

Eine untere äussere Lagerschale?, dürfte den LW <0,5° flacher machen.


----------



## jens m. (19. Januar 2014)

Ist eine untere Lagerschale (Eigenbau mit Syntace-Lager) für die Tapered-Lyric. Baut nur ca. 7mm höher wie das originale, innere Lager.
Rahmen ist ein MK5.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## flml99 (19. Januar 2014)

Another Mk10 from Spain........ 180 mm front and 168 mm rear. 27.5" front and 26" rear, both wheels with titanium spokes.........12.8 kg. Just perfect !!!!


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (19. Januar 2014)

jens m. schrieb:


> Ist eine untere Lagerschale (Eigenbau mit Syntace-Lager) für die Tapered-Lyric. Baut nur ca. 7mm höher wie das originale, innere Lager.
> Rahmen ist ein MK5.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens


Das bräuchte ich auch. Könnte ich da die zeichnung oder Skizze haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (19. Januar 2014)

Geile Farbe. gefällt mir irgendwie zusammen mit dem Weiß.
Das Rot ist nicht so meins und die Kabelführung der Sattelstütze ist auch..... Naja aber das weißt ja auch selber


----------



## rzOne20 (19. Januar 2014)

supa, hams in spanien mehr schnee wir wir ???


----------



## jens m. (19. Januar 2014)

Dr.Rossifumi schrieb:


> Das bräuchte ich auch. Könnte ich da die zeichnung oder Skizze haben?



Skizze müsste ich noch auf Arbeit haben. Das Teil wurde schon vor über einem Jahr gefertigt. Bisher keine Probleme damit.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Januar 2014)

MK8 im Mittelgebirgs Winteroutfit (Rücklicht & Flats) ohne Winter...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Januar 2014)

Nice flm! The color rocks!  So the fork is a regular 26 right?!?  As far as I know, there's no fox 650b with 180 of travel


----------



## An der Alb (19. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> MK8 im Mittelgebirgs Winteroutfit (Rücklicht & Flats) ohne Winter...



Ein super Bild mit genialem Rad. Hast du das Bike vor den Fotos noch im Wald geputzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (20. Januar 2014)

In der Tat, verdächtig trocken bei euch. Hätte ich so auch gern. Bei uns gab es gestern wieder ordentlich Fango


----------



## duke209 (20. Januar 2014)

@Bjoern_U.  Schöner alter Grenzstein


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Januar 2014)

ja das war geputzt  
so einmal im Jahr geht das zumal das Erkältung auskurieren langweilig ist und ich dann mal Zeit dafür hatte....

trocken ist relativ 
bis zu den Bildern war noch keine richtige Abfahrt dabei und die Trails im Wald sind bei uns aufgrund Sandstein und sandigen Böden nicht so matschig
gegen Schluss habe ich dann doch noch ein Matscheck erwischt aber keine Bilder mehr gemacht.


----------



## erwin1.05b (20. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> MK8 im Mittelgebirgs Winteroutfit (Rücklicht & Flats) ohne Winter...



Hallo Björn,

Ist das ein Schnellspanner für einen Trinkflaschenhalter am Rahmen? Wenn ja, kannst du mir eine Bezugsquelle geben?

Grüße  Nils


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Januar 2014)

@duke209 dachte ich auch 

@erwin1.05b das ist ein Halter für den Lupine Akku (nennt sich Rolf1)


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> MK8 im Mittelgebirgs Winteroutfit (Rücklicht & Flats) ohne Winter...


 
Ich weiß ja nicht. Ich find's schlicht und schön. Irgendwann mal kommt mir auch so was in den Keller und unter den Arsch


----------



## sparkfan (20. Januar 2014)

@Bjoern_U.: der neue LRS sieht gut aus!


----------



## duke209 (20. Januar 2014)

Ich kann zwar einige Zeit nicht biken, aber für ein bisschen Schrauben gehts schon wieder:

- Umbau 1x10 (mehr Bilder+Komentare im Album)
- Metall für Plastik (50mm MF2 + 740er RF (15mm/8°) anstatt 60mm MF2 + 740er Vector Carbon (20mm/12°)
- Shadow-Line-Cockpit 






















Gewicht liegt ca. 13kg. Jetzt muss nur eine neue Stütze rein.
Ja ich weiss, LRS & Gabel sind B-Ware.....der LRS wird meine 75kg aber ohne Bikepark-Drops überleben und die "ungedämpfte unfahrbare" Gabel hab ich aktuell gut im Griff 

Gruß
Dan


----------



## michi3 (20. Januar 2014)

also ich find es saugeil


----------



## icube (20. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiss, LRS & Gabel sind B-Ware.....der LRS wird meine 75kg aber ohne Bikepark-Drops überleben und die "ungedämpfte unfahrbare" Gabel hab ich aktuell gut im Griff


sieht gut aus  braun und schwarz kommt richtig gut! 

Diese ungedämpfte unfahrbare Gabel hab ich sehr schweren Herzens aus meinem LV geworfen, ist ein echtes Sahnestück! 

Gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Januar 2014)

Finde es ebenfalls Top!


----------



## wildermarkus (20. Januar 2014)

Der Lenker ist ja Top!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Gewicht liegt ca. 13kg. Jetzt muss nur eine neue Stütze rein.
> Ja ich weiss, LRS & Gabel sind B-Ware.....der LRS wird meine 75kg aber ohne Bikepark-Drops überleben und die "ungedämpfte unfahrbare" Gabel hab ich aktuell gut im Griff
> 
> Gruß
> Dan


warum eine neue Stütze ?
Gabel finde ich gut 
der LRS ist halt was für jemand der auf lange harte Nippel steht ! 
und das mit dem braun ist wenigstens konsequent 



Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht. Ich find's schlicht und schön. Irgendwann mal kommt mir auch so was in den Keller und unter den Arsch


danke ! 
schlicht ist relativ ,wie bei den meisten 301 hier steckt der Teufel im Detail 


Bild hab ich auch noch eins


----------



## An der Alb (20. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde den braunen Lenker in Verbindung mit den Griffen und dem Sattel auch top. Hat was 

Björn, das Bild ist top!

So, heute kam das Vorderrad wieder an´s Bike - beide Laufräder gecleant und die Flats montiert. NN kommt hinten runter und wird durch einen Conti MK II ersetzt (Kellerfund ). Habe heute abend so lange gebraucht um den Mantel wieder auf das Vorderrad zu kriegen, dass ich keinen Bock mehr gehabt habe, den Mantel hinten zu tauschen. Jetzt müssen die Gabel und der Sattel noch eingestellt werden, das Wetter besser werden - und los geht´s! I frei mi!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Januar 2014)

Von der Liteville Community Seite!


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar einige Zeit nicht biken, aber für ein bisschen Schrauben gehts schon wieder:
> 
> - Umbau 1x10 (mehr Bilder+Komentare im Album)
> - Metall für Plastik (50mm MF2 + 740er RF (15mm/8°) anstatt 60mm MF2 + 740er Vector Carbon (20mm/12°)
> ...


 
Der Lenker geht krass. Phatte Farbe.
Ordentliche Kombo auf jeden Fall.


----------



## duke209 (21. Januar 2014)

Danke Jungs für die Blumen, würd gern den Antrieb mal testen. 

Stütze kommt wieder ans MK5, kann die Leitung nicht mehr sehn und auf der letzten Tour hatte ich auch schön nen Ast drin hängen. Leider ist laut Importeur KS die neue LEV in Black erst für frühestens März anvisiert und wird dann wohl mit 380€ ca. 150€ mehr kosten wie aktuell eine Stealth ohne Connetamajing....hm.


----------



## tec1944 (21. Januar 2014)

Hi, 
bin gerade dabei mir die Komponenten für ein 301 zusammen zustellen und habe ne Frage..Wenn ich einen SCS II Chainguide verbaue, macht es dann überhaupt noch Sinn ein Schaltwerk Sram Typ 2 oder ein Shimano mit Shadow RD+ ...Sprich mit Erhöhung der Schaltwerksfederspannung zu montieren? oder ist es gar dann schon zu Straff, die Kette schleift ja schließlich die gante Zeit über den Chainguide ?
MfG


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Januar 2014)

tec1944 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin gerade dabei mir die Komponenten für ein 301 zusammen zustellen und habe ne Frage..Wenn ich einen SCS II Chainguide verbaue, macht es dann überhaupt noch Sinn ein Schaltwerk Sram Typ 2 oder ein Shimano mit Shadow RD+ ...Sprich mit Erhöhung der Schaltwerksfederspannung zu montieren? oder ist es gar dann schon zu Straff, die Kette schleift ja schließlich die gante Zeit über den Chainguide ?
> MfG



Hab ich so laufen. Durch das gedämpfte Schaltwerk bleibt die Kette noch mal wesentlich ruhiger. Die SCS alleine hat mir nicht ganz gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Januar 2014)

und ich habe nach Montage eines Typ2 Schaltwerk die SCS wieder demontiert 
mir reicht das aus


----------



## tec1944 (21. Januar 2014)

ich habe halt ehr die Sorge das es zu straff ist und die Reibung am Guard dann halt sehr stark ist...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Januar 2014)

naja die Spannung selbst ist ja nicht so großartig höher, es wird ja nur die Bewegung des Schaltwerks recht stark gedämpft.


----------



## tec1944 (21. Januar 2014)

Okay, danke! Ich denke ich baue erst einmal das Schaltwerk ein und schaue dann, ob ich den Chainguide noch benötige. Ist auch erst einmal die finanziell bessere Lösung ;-)


----------



## duke209 (21. Januar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab ich so laufen. Durch das gedämpfte Schaltwerk bleibt die Kette noch mal wesentlich ruhiger. Die SCS alleine hat mir nicht ganz gereicht.



Fahr ich auch so.
Ansonsten Spannung ausschalten.


----------



## sinux (21. Januar 2014)

Mein 2014er Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (25. Januar 2014)

Sodele, heute erste Ausfahrt mit der Pike und der Reverb. Bisher habe ich ja immer gedacht, dass ich nix verpasst habe, wenn ich mit ´ner 120er Gabel rumgefahren bin. Heute war´s 2 1/2 Stunden sehr tourenlastig ohne technischen Anspruch, aber das Fahrverhalten, das einfache Draufsitzen war so genial. Ich bin neu verliebt


----------



## Pure_Power (25. Januar 2014)

@An der Alb  >20mm weniger Spacer und ein High20 oder High35 Lenker würden dem 301 besser stehen


----------



## tec1944 (25. Januar 2014)

Will wer noch einen MK11 Rahmen in L verkaufen?


----------



## kippi (25. Januar 2014)

Nimmste auch MK10 ?


Tausche Liteville MK10 "L" gegen "M"


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Januar 2014)

MK8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem XT320 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## cubabluete (26. Januar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Sodele, heute erste Ausfahrt mit der Pike und der Reverb. Bisher habe ich ja immer gedacht, dass ich nix verpasst habe, wenn ich mit ´ner 120er Gabel rumgefahren bin. Heute war´s 2 1/2 Stunden sehr tourenlastig ohne technischen Anspruch, aber das Fahrverhalten, das einfache Draufsitzen war so genial. Ich bin neu verliebt



Sieht super aus aber insgesamt max. 20mm Spacer reichen - wirst dich auch sicherer bei steilen Abfahrten fühlen mit weniger Spacer - klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## Markus. (26. Januar 2014)

Dar


An der Alb schrieb:


> Sodele, heute erste Ausfahrt mit der Pike und der Reverb. Bisher habe ich ja immer gedacht, dass ich nix verpasst habe, wenn ich mit ´ner 120er Gabel rumgefahren bin. Heute war´s 2 1/2 Stunden sehr tourenlastig ohne technischen Anspruch, aber das Fahrverhalten, das einfache Draufsitzen war so genial. Ich bin neu verliebt



Darf ich erfahren was du wiegst und mit  wieviel drück du vorn fährst. Grüße


----------



## An der Alb (26. Januar 2014)

Markus. schrieb:


> Dar
> 
> 
> Darf ich erfahren was du wiegst und mit  wieviel drück du vorn fährst. Grüße



Also momentan habe ich 60 PSI drin und wiege fahrfertig so ca. 77 kg. War aber jetzt die erste Ausfahrt, eher tourenlastig und muss noch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


----------



## daddy yo yo (30. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


>


ich hatte auch mal diesen lenker im auge. aber ich würde den nur mit ner schwarzen kashima-fox fahren. ich denke, das würde richtig gut aussehen!


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2014)

Ja sicher nett dann. Ich wollte jedoch zunächst erstmal etwas weg vom "Einheitsblack". 
Thema Gabel is jetzt in weite Ferne gerückt, da für das was ich nach meiner Genesung erstmal fahren kann und mir vor allem zutrau, reicht die DT locker. Und dann punktet die RS Pike im Preis&Gewicht, sodass die Fox schon als Schnäppchen kommen müsste. 
Wenn du deine abgibst......

Gestern Reverb Stealth verbaut und Leitung der VR-Bremse neu verlegt, jetzt ist Bike sehr clean/geordnet und nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (30. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ja sicher nett dann. Ich wollte jedoch zunächst erstmal etwas weg vom "Einheitsblack".
> Thema Gabel is jetzt in weite Ferne gerückt, da für das was ich nach meiner Genesung erstmal fahren kann und mir vor allem zutrau, reicht die DT locker. Und dann punktet die RS Pike im Preis&Gewicht, sodass die Fox schon als Schnäppchen kommen müsste.
> Wenn du deine abgibst......


ich hab keine fox32 mehr. und bitte versteh mich bloß nicht falsch... die dt ist schön, mir gefällt sie sogar sehr gut! ich hatte bloß damals überlegt, hol ich mir eine fox36-kashima mit dem güldenen lenker, oder nehm ich ne pike mit blau-grüner lenker/vorbau kombi. da ich mich ein gefühltes halbes jahr lang nicht entscheiden konnte, kam dann plötzlich ein angebot für eine bos deville... da konnte ich einfach nicht widerstehen! jetzt hol ich mir ev. einen renthal lenker und hoffe auf farbliche kompatibilität zu den standrohren der deville...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Januar 2014)

findet ihr nicht das es ein wenig "lächerlich" ist, den Lenker farblich passend zur Gabel zu kaufen? 

ok, bei einem Neuaufbau lasse ich mir das noch gefallen
aber bei bestehende Material ist das ja schon ein Luxus Problem...

schwarzer Lenker drauf und gut ist, der passt zu allem


----------



## poekelz (30. Januar 2014)

Aktueller Aufbau mit RS Pike und Reba Stealth - knapp 12,5kg gewogen:






...ja und ich fahre 3fach


----------



## duke209 (30. Januar 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> findet ihr nicht das es ein wenig "lächerlich" ist, den Lenker farblich passend zur Gabel zu kaufen?
> 
> schwarzer Lenker drauf und gut ist, der passt zu allem



Hat ja noch keiner gemacht. Und der eine tauscht seinen Lenker zu neuen Standrohren, der andere seine Naben zum Flaschenhalter, der andere seinem Dämpfer rein fürs Popometer und manch einer seine Top Cap zur Cockpitoptik 

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?


----------



## daddy yo yo (31. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hat ja noch keiner gemacht. Und der eine tauscht seinen Lenker zu neuen Standrohren, der andere seine Naben zum Flaschenhalter, der andere seinem Dämpfer rein fürs Popometer und mach einer seine Top Cap zur Cockpitoptik
> 
> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?


ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich dafür volles rohr, holla die waldfee!!!


----------



## Gekko (31. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hat ja noch keiner gemacht. Und der eine tauscht seinen Lenker zu neuen Standrohren, der andere seine Naben zum Flaschenhalter, der andere seinem Dämpfer rein fürs Popometer und manch einer seine Top Cap zur Cockpitoptik
> 
> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen bluna?




Lieber sinnfrei als sinnlos!!!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


>



Zunächst mal: sehr geil, gefällt mir richtig gut!

Woher sind denn die Abdeckkappen an der XT Bremse in schwarz? Kann man die irgendwo nachbestellen, oder hast die selbst nachbearbeitet?


----------



## duke209 (31. Januar 2014)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Zunächst mal: sehr geil, gefällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> Woher sind denn die Abdeckkappen an der XT Bremse in schwarz? Kann man die irgendwo nachbestellen, oder hast die selbst nachbearbeitet?



Hab ich demontiert, grundiert und lackiert. Optional gibts auch schwarze "Deore" Deckel zu kaufen, aber mit weißem Schriftzug "Deore" - nogo.
Ebenso die Platte zur I-Spec-Befestigung des Schalthebels. Top Cap der 2014er Reverb nun inzwischen auch black. 

Alles sinnlos *und* sinnfrei  aber wenn man schon nicht biken kann


----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. Januar 2014)

Ah okay danke. Habs mir fast schon gedacht, aber war hoffnungsvoll  Wobei es ja nicht allzu viel Stress wäre, ich befürchte nur, dass es bei mir nachher eher erbärmlich aussieht ^^ Lackieren is irgendwie keines meiner Talente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2014)

den schwarzen kram findet man doch im schnee besser wieder.
also macht es sinn.


----------



## An der Alb (31. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Alles sinnlos *und* sinnfrei



You made my day  

Nachdem ich meine Karre jetzt so gut schwarz wie ich vom Aufwand her vertreten kann, habe, liebäugle ich mit dem bunten 66Sick Sattel . Eigentlich auch völlig sinnfrei, denn da kommt dann soviel Farbe in´s Spiel, dass das andere System vor lauter BlingBling über dem Sattelrohr wieder in Frage gestellt wird.


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2014)

farbige Sättel sind doch für den Ar**** - Sorry, der musste sein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> farbige Sättel sind doch für den Ar**** - Sorry, der musste sein.


Für was auch sonst? 
Und Pedale für die Füße!


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2014)

Ja, hast recht -  ich habe auch nie behauptet lustig zu sein, kann aber nicht aufhören es zu versuchen. 
Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Januar 2014)

Quatsch! Hab den Witz voll gepeilt und geschmunzelt.... Konnte dann aber auch nicht mit meinem Humor widerstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aUsTrIa-Martin (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Jungs,
lg aus Österreich 
Seit November vorigen Jahres kann ich auch ein Liteville mein eigen nennen 
Wie gesagt, jetzt gehört auch ein MK10 zu meiner kleinen Sammlung, und ich hab mich auch schon verliebt in das Ding


----------



## Schwede (2. Februar 2014)

Ein Traum ist wahrgeworden...
301 MK 10 Größe L


----------



## proceed (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier nun mein 2014er Aufbau meines MK9:


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Februar 2014)

Uih schick, sieht so aus, als hätte Deins inter sich, was meins vor sich hat:





Was wiegt Deins jetzt und hattest Du schon erfahren, eine Kefü zu brauchen?


----------



## duke209 (2. Februar 2014)

Deine beiden Farbtupfer hast du aber konsequent am ganzen Bike durchgezogen, sogar am Dämpfer. 

@jammerlappen = diesmal aber mit schwarzen Sitzstreben bzw. einer "richtigen Farbe" oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Februar 2014)

Die Kettenstreben waren zwischendurch mal gewechselt worden, da konnte ich nichts für  

Auf jeden Fall, wirds nicht nochmal matt gepulvert!


----------



## proceed (2. Februar 2014)

Laut meiner Waage hat es 13,00kg, wobei mir das Recht viel vorkommt, vielleicht stimmt was mit der Waage nicht 

Die Kefü habe ich vor allem wegen dem Unterfahrschutz fürs Kettenblatt dran, eigentlich hätte ich sie bei der XX1 nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Fritz101 (2. Februar 2014)

Hi, 

So. Jetzt ist es fertig. 
Mein Traum ist endlich soweit. 

Es fehlten nur noch die Syntace w30. Vielen Dank an Uhli. 

Hab dann auch gleich auf schlauchlos umgerüstet. Gewicht im Moment 11,89 laut Aldi Hängewaage. 

Danke an alle die mir dabei geholfen haben und Tips gegeben haben.


----------



## cubabluete (3. Februar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Deine beiden Farbtupfer hast du aber konsequent am ganzen Bike durchgezogen, sogar am Dämpfer.
> 
> @jammerlappen = diesmal aber mit schwarzen Sitzstreben bzw. einer "richtigen Farbe" oder?


Der Dämpfer schaut mir sehr nach einem von TF gepushten aus, wenn du das blaue Ringerl und die Aufkleber meinst.


----------



## cubabluete (3. Februar 2014)

proceed schrieb:


> Laut meiner Waage hat es 13,00kg, wobei mir das Recht viel vorkommt, vielleicht stimmt was mit der Waage nicht
> 
> Die Kefü habe ich vor allem wegen dem Unterfahrschutz fürs Kettenblatt dran, eigentlich hätte ich sie bei der XX1 nicht gebraucht.


13 kg ist plausibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (3. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, der Dämpfer ist von TF gepushed und dabei auch gleich auf Kashima umgebaut.

Die 13kg ließen sich eigentlich nur noch durch leichtere Laufräder und den Tausch des hinteren SuperGravity Reifens reduzieren, sonst ist nicht mehr viel zu holen.


----------



## Xeleux (4. Februar 2014)

@proceed 
coole Details... mit den Farbkleksen find ich richtig klasse!
Wenn ich richtig geschuat habe fährst Du den Mix 650B/26"?!? Wenn ja... wie ist Dein Eindruck???
Gruß
Xeleux


----------



## erwin1.05b (4. Februar 2014)

@proceed

Die vordere Ventilkappe sollte auch blau sein ;-)


----------



## proceed (4. Februar 2014)

Ja, und die vordere Nabe sollte auch blau sein, das kommt noch, wenn sich 650b vorne bewährt. Und die blaue Ventilkappe kommt auch noch 

Vorne habe ich jetzt wirklich 650b und hinten 26". Viel kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen, weil ich das ganze bisher nur im Riesenschlamm testen konnte. Das einzige, das mir da positiv auffiel war, dass eine große Stufe, die man abrollen muss, weil dahinter ein Hindernis ist, und man nicht droppen kann, total locker runterzufahren war.


----------



## Sandhalde (5. Februar 2014)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier nun mein 2014er Aufbau meines MK9:



Schick, Schick
kannst Du mir sagen welchen Syntace Vector Lenker und welchen Vorbau Du verbaut hast?

Gruß
Guido


----------



## proceed (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo Guido,
schön, dass dir der Aufbau gefällt.
Der Lenker ist ein
Syntace Vector Carbon High 10 8° 740mm 31,8
Der Vorbau ein Syntace Megaforce 2 60mm.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## poekelz (5. Februar 2014)

proceed schrieb:


> Vorne habe ich jetzt wirklich 650b und hinten 26". Viel kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen, weil ich das ganze bisher nur im Riesenschlamm testen konnte. Das einzige, das mir da positiv auffiel war, dass eine große Stufe, die man abrollen muss, weil dahinter ein Hindernis ist, und man nicht droppen kann, total locker runterzufahren war.



Wenn ich das richtig sehe steckt das vordere 650B Laufrad in einer 26" Pike - wie sieht´s aus mit der Reifenfreiheit bei Schlamm?

Wenn´s funzt wäre das sonst auch für mich vlt. ne Alternative um das mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## An der Alb (5. Februar 2014)

poekelz schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe steckt das vordere 650B Laufrad in einer 26" Pike - wie sieht´s aus mit der Reifenfreiheit bei Schlamm?
> 
> Wenn´s funzt wäre das sonst auch für mich vlt. ne Alternative um das mal auszuprobieren.



Wie verträgt sich das mit deiner Signatur?


----------



## proceed (5. Februar 2014)

Ne, das ist eine 650b Pike, wobei es mit dem Hans Dampf an der Gabelbrücke nicht viel Platz gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gekko (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hab nen Maxxis High Roller 2,3 vorne als 27,5 Zoll. Der baut nicht so hoch..hat aber ähnlich guten Grip!

Edit: Eben nachgemessen: 1,4cm bist zur Gabelbrücke.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Februar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wie verträgt sich das mit deiner Signatur?



Er hat den update runtergeladen, jetzt klappt 650b! Grins!


----------



## pm.andy (7. Februar 2014)

So Umbau auf 650 vorne ist fertig . Erster Eindruck ist gut wobei eine richtige Testfahrt noch aussteht .


----------



## biker-wug (7. Februar 2014)

Schick schick, ich melde mich gleich mal an, wenn ich in 6 Wochen wieder fahren darf, musst mir mal das Vorderrad ausleihen.

Am besten wenn ich Nachtdienst hab und du Tagdienst, dann brauchst es eh nicht!!


----------



## rzOne20 (7. Februar 2014)

pm.andy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271760
> So Umbau auf 650 vorne ist fertig . Erster Eindruck ist gut wobei eine richtige Testfahrt noch aussteht .


welcher MK isn das?


----------



## Gosch (7. Februar 2014)

Mk11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (7. Februar 2014)

pm.andy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 271760
> So Umbau auf 650 vorne ist fertig . Erster Eindruck ist gut wobei eine richtige Testfahrt noch aussteht .



Das sieht verdammt eng aus an der Gabelbrücke, oder täuscht das??


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Februar 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Das sieht verdammt eng aus an der Gabelbrücke, oder täuscht das??


Schau mal in mein Album. Da gibt es ein Foto von meinem Kumpel mit nem maxxis in der x - Fusion vengeance in 650b. Das ist knapp


----------



## Wuerzig (7. Februar 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schau mal in mein Album. Da gibt es ein Foto von meinem Kumpel mit nem maxxis in der x - Fusion vengeance in 650b. Das ist knapp



Stimmt, das ist richtig eng


----------



## feller (8. Februar 2014)

mein update für 301 mk8 xxl,
29er ztr flow ex und 27,5 ztr flow ex
pike 29er


----------



## An der Alb (8. Februar 2014)

feller schrieb:


> mein update für 301 mk8 xxl,
> 29er ztr flow ex und 27,5 ztr flow ex
> pike 29er



Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Kommentare kommen, dass da ´ne schwarze Kurbel ran muss, die Felgen gecleant werden müssen und der Nobby Nic ersetzt werden muss 

Ach so, die ersten zwei Punkte habe ich schon hinter mir und ich würde dir empfehlen, eine schwarze Kurbel dran zu machen und die Felgen zu cleanen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Februar 2014)

Schönes Rad und sieht vor allem harmonisch aus. 
Schwarze Kurbel wäre mmn besser.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Februar 2014)

Ich würde den Flaschenhalter rausschmeißen und mir einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase oder Trinkschlauch mit Adapter für Flaschen kaufen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hat er das schon und das ist nur für extra Wasser.


----------



## Fritz101 (8. Februar 2014)

Schickes Rädchen. 

Aber......
Die Kurbel geht gar nicht in Silber. Und die silbernen Trigger... Bäääh. 

Ach ja und die Felgen müssen noch bearbeitet werden. 

Und die nobby's. Die fahr ich auch. Die sind ja total unfahrbar. 

Nein im ernst. Sieht sehr schick aus.


----------



## An der Alb (8. Februar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich würde den Flaschenhalter rausschmeißen



Wegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feller (8. Februar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten Kommentare kommen, dass da ´ne schwarze Kurbel ran muss, die Felgen gecleant werden müssen und der Nobby Nic ersetzt werden muss
> 
> Ach so, die ersten zwei Punkte habe ich schon hinter mir und ich würde dir empfehlen, eine schwarze Kurbel dran zu machen und die Felgen zu cleanen


die felgen cleanen hab ich schon dran gedacht, laß sie aber erst mal so.
für eine schwarze kurbel muß ich erst mal sparen.
gruß


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meins nicht mehr so ganz sauber.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





gesendet vom 301Mk8


----------



## xTr3Me (8. Februar 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Wegen?



Mir persönlich gefällt das einfach nicht mehr. Ich bin selbst lange genug damit gefahren und bin mittlerweile froh das teil nicht mehr sehen zu müssen. Es zerstört einfach einen Teil der cleanen Optik des 301.


----------



## Silver-Racer (8. Februar 2014)

Mit neuem LRS und XX1 hatte ich gehofft, endlich die 13kg fallen zu sehen... war wohl nichts. :-(


----------



## cubabluete (9. Februar 2014)

Ist eh a super Wert.
Bei deinem L geht sich hinten der 650B mit Hans Dampf aus?
Dann müsste das beim M (haben ja beide die gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge, soviel ich weiß) auch passen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ist eh a super Wert.
> Bei deinem L geht sich hinten der 650B mit Hans Dampf aus?
> Dann müsste das beim M (haben ja beide die gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge, soviel ich weiß) auch passen.



Ja M/L haben die gleiche Laenge.
Koennte passen, der hintere ist aber 2.25 der vordere 2.35:


----------



## tommi101 (9. Februar 2014)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Mit neuem LRS und XX1 hatte ich gehofft, endlich die 13kg fallen zu sehen... war wohl nichts. :-(



Mit Scaled Sizing hättest Du die 13,00Kg geknackt.....jetzt bleibt Dir nur die Klingel vom Lenker zu verbannen


----------



## haubert (9. Februar 2014)

[/quote]
Sieht schon komisch aus, so ohne Luft in den Dämpfern


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Februar 2014)

hob i ma a denkt....schaugt witzig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silver-Racer (9. Februar 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Mit Scaled Sizing hättest Du die 13,00Kg geknackt.....jetzt bleibt Dir nur die Klingel vom Lenker zu verbannen


ne ne, die ist gold wert. ;-)


----------



## Silver-Racer (9. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ist eh a super Wert.
> Bei deinem L geht sich hinten der 650B mit Hans Dampf aus?
> Dann müsste das beim M (haben ja beide die gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge, soviel ich weiß) auch passen.



ja, mit hd in 2,35 klappt es. ist knapp, geht aber. hab ich vorher mit verschiedenen rädern und reifen getestet.


----------



## pm.andy (9. Februar 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Das sieht verdammt eng aus an der Gabelbrücke, oder täuscht das??


Nö, da geht sogar noch das Minischutzblech rein. Recht viel mehr Platz hatte ich bei meiner Lyrik mit Muddy Mary auch nicht.


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich dem Irrglauben aufgesessen bin, dass Federweg nur durch noch mehr Federweg ersetzt werden kann, bin ich über Canyon Torque und Devinci Frantik nun endlich bei etwas leichtem gelandet:











Wird hier wohl keinen vom Hocker reissen, aber ich bin happy. Parts:

301 MK8 L 160mm
Gabel Durolux TAD 180-140
Dämpfer vorerst DT Swiss 212
LRS Sun Ringlé Charger Comp
Reifen Fat Albert 2,4
Kurbel Race Face Turbine 36/22
Schaltung Sram X9, Umwerfer SLX, Kassette SLX 11-34
Bremse Avid Elixir CR mit Hope-Scheiben 203/180
Lenker Renthal Fatbar
Vorbau Easton Haven 70mm
Griffe Sixpack
Pedale Reverse Escape
Sattelstütze KS i950
Sattel Sqlab 610 active

Wiegt so völlig indiskutable 14,2 Kilo 

Potential liegt für mich noch im LRS, Sattel, auch die Kurbel ist leider schwerer als gedacht. Aber egal, ist mithin 2 Kilo weniger als beim Devinci...

Heute wird getestet.


----------



## Normansbike (9. Februar 2014)

Gefällt


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Februar 2014)

Was für eine geile Ausfahrt, heute. Wie immer, mit gutem Vorsatz sich nicht allzu sehr dreckig zu machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (9. Februar 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Gefällt


Ja, ist echt schön das Bike!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silver-Racer (9. Februar 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dem Irrglauben aufgesessen bin, dass Federweg nur durch noch mehr Federweg ersetzt werden kann, bin ich über Canyon Torque und Devinci Frantik nun endlich bei etwas leichtem gelandet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es auch sehr stimmig.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Februar 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dem Irrglauben aufgesessen bin, dass Federweg nur durch noch mehr Federweg ersetzt werden kann, bin ich über Canyon Torque und Devinci Frantik nun endlich bei etwas leichtem gelandet:
> 
> Wird hier wohl keinen vom Hocker reissen, aber ich bin happy. Parts:
> 
> ...


 
  vom Hocker gerissen wird hier selten jemand. Ich finde Rad und Gewicht mehr als ok!


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Februar 2014)

Danke.

Erste Ausfahrt war überzeugend. Tolles Gerät, auch mit dem DT Swiss kann ich gut leben. Hier ein Gruppenbild mit nem MK6 und dem 101fx von User plastebenz:


----------



## haubert (10. Februar 2014)

Das linke Bike ist wohl im Tragen getestet worden.


----------



## Famulus36 (10. Februar 2014)

In der Tat, dafür, dass es teilweise echt schlammig war, siehts ziemlich sauber aus.


----------



## jaxxxon (10. Februar 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dem Irrglauben aufgesessen bin, dass Federweg nur durch noch mehr Federweg ersetzt werden kann, bin ich über Canyon Torque und Devinci Frantik nun endlich bei etwas leichtem gelandet:
> [PIC]
> [PIC]
> Wird hier wohl keinen vom Hocker reissen, aber ich bin happy. [...]
> ...


 
Mach Dir mal paar Sticker an Rahmen, Gabel und Felgen. Sieht unfertig aus...


----------



## rzOne20 (10. Februar 2014)

Mach den Aufkleber vom Dämpfer runter, sieht voll unruhig aus


----------



## Famulus36 (10. Februar 2014)

Wie nu? Das Ding is keine Litfaßsäule!

Evtl. kommt noch was aufs Unterrohr.


----------



## Normansbike (10. Februar 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Mach Dir mal paar Sticker an Rahmen, Gabel und Felgen. Sieht unfertig aus...


Bloß nicht! Ist gut so! Wünschte ich könnte meinen Lrs cleanen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (11. Februar 2014)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> Mit neuem LRS und XX1 hatte ich gehofft, endlich die 13kg fallen zu sehen... war wohl nichts. :-(
> Anhang anzeigen 272077 Anhang anzeigen 272082




Na ja, wenn beim Aufbau nicht jede Schraube "ERNST" genommen wird, kommen solche WERTE dabei raus.
5 Anbauten ändern und schon sollte das Rad unter 12 kg fallen....!!!
Die Basis wie Rahmen, Gabel RS-Pike und Antrieb zeigt gute Gene.....aber dann verliert es sich im Detail....besonders bei diesen Reifen mit 1100g pro Stk....hört der Spaß auf.
Wundern braucht man sich hier wirklich nicht.


----------



## Silver-Racer (11. Februar 2014)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn beim Aufbau nicht jede Schraube "ERNST" genommen wird, kommen solche WERTE dabei raus.
> 5 Anbauten ändern und schon sollte das Rad unter 12 kg fallen....!!!
> Die Basis wie Rahmen, Gabel RS-Pike und Antrieb zeigt gute Gene.....aber dann verliert es sich im Detail....besonders bei diesen Reifen mit 1100g pro Stk....hört der Spaß auf.
> Wundern braucht man sich hier wirklich nicht.



das greife ich gerne auf und bin gespannt, was da wirklich dran ist und ob das einer genauen betrachtung stand hält.
zu den reifen: ich weiß nicht, wie du auf 1100g pro stück kommst. gewichte sind: hans dampf 822g, magic mary 918g.
grundsätzlich gilt für mich: keine kompromisse bzgl. funktion, haltbarkeit und komfort (in bezug auf das einsatzgebiet natürlich).

mit dieser maßgabe im blick würden mich deine vorschläge ehrlich und ohne sarkasmus interessieren.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. Februar 2014)

Silver-Racer schrieb:


> das greife ich gerne auf und bin gespannt, was da wirklich dran ist und ob das einer genauen betrachtung stand hält.
> zu den reifen: ich weiß nicht, wie du auf 1100g pro stück kommst. gewichte sind: hans dampf 822g, magic mary 918g.
> grundsätzlich gilt für mich: keine kompromisse bzgl. funktion, haltbarkeit und komfort (in bezug auf das einsatzgebiet natürlich).
> 
> mit dieser maßgabe im blick würden mich deine vorschläge ehrlich und ohne sarkasmus interessieren.


Aber ob jetzt 12,5 oder 13 kg ist doch schnuppe. Haltbarkeit , anständige reifen und haltbare komponten sind doch eigendlich das was man an einem am braucht. Ist meine persöhnliche Meinung. Schönes bike haste.

gesendet vom 301Mk8


----------



## Silver-Racer (11. Februar 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Aber ob jetzt 12,5 oder 13 kg ist doch schnuppe. Haltbarkeit , anständige reifen und haltbare komponten sind doch eigendlich das was man an einem am braucht. Ist meine persöhnliche Meinung. Schönes bike haste.
> 
> gesendet vom 301Mk8


Danke.


----------



## cubabluete (12. Februar 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Aber ob jetzt 12,5 oder 13 kg ist doch schnuppe. Haltbarkeit , anständige reifen und haltbare komponten sind doch eigendlich das was man an einem am braucht. Ist meine persöhnliche Meinung. Schönes bike haste.
> 
> gesendet vom 301Mk8


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (12. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch.



Was sind denn anständige Reifen...??

haltbare Komponenten..?

Wenn man ein Bike einigermaßen bergauf fahrbar haben möchte, sollte es nicht unnötig schwer sein um hier wirklich noch Spaß zu haben.....wenn man da mit dem nötigen Verstand ran geht, ohne zu sagen ob nun 12,5 oder 13 oder gar 15 ist doch egal Hauptsache es hält...dann kommt schnell beim 301 keine Fahrfreude mehr auf, zumindest nicht bergauf.
Und beim Bikebergsteigen sicherlich auch nicht.

Aber wie immer ist das alles Ansichts und Geschmacksache..!!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (12. Februar 2014)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Bike noch einigermaßen fahrbar haben möchte, sollte es nicht unnötig schwer sein um hier wirklich noch Spaß zu haben.....wenn man da mit dem nötigen Verstand ran geht, ohne zu sagen ob nun 12,5 oder 13 oder gar 15 ist doch egal Hauptsache es hält...dann kommt schnell beim 301 keine Fahrfreude mehr auf, zumindest nicht bergauf.
> 
> Aber wie immer ist das alles Ansichts und Geschmacksache..!!


 ja ne..., is klar


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Februar 2014)

Da ist der Name Programm.......
Einigermassen fahrbar ist ja goil!


----------



## cubabluete (12. Februar 2014)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Was sind denn anständige Reifen...??
> 
> haltbare Komponenten..?
> 
> ...



Ich find es immer lustig, wenn Leute mit 10 KG Übergewicht 1000 Euro ausgeben um beim Bike einen halben Kilo zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (13. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich find es immer lustig, wenn Leute mit 10 KG Übergewicht 1000 Euro ausgeben um beim Bike einen halben Kilo zu sparen.



Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, 1kg Mehrgewicht am Rad ist deutlich spürbar egal wie schwer der Fahrer ist, besonders wenn es um Laufräder oder die Federgabel geht.

Blöd ist nur, dass ein schwere Fahrer auch robusteres Material braucht, was sich im Gewicht wiederspiegelt.


----------



## iquilibrium (13. Februar 2014)

SO Teile sind Eloxiert und warten auf die Montage


----------



## iquilibrium (13. Februar 2014)




----------



## cubabluete (13. Februar 2014)

Das wird schön bis ins Detail!


----------



## rrueegg (13. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön ! Bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht ! 
Hast Du selber eloxiert?

Ich habe bei meinem auch mit Farbnuancen versucht ein für mich stimmiges Bild zu erbauen. Habe die Farbe "Shimano Saint Gold" gewählt. Leider sind dann die dazu gekauften Teile nicht immer tonal stimmig und es wirkt dann eher wie wild zusammengewürfelt. Einzige Lösung: Alle Eloxteile miteinander neu eloxieren. Werde ich dann mal machen wenn's ne Generalrevision gibt.
Du hast es  ja bereits gemacht  

Gruss


----------



## iquilibrium (13. Februar 2014)

Hab sie eloxieren lassen. Abweichungen gibt es aber bei den Teilen auch, da es unterschiedliche Legierungen sind. Morgen müssten die Teile kommen und dann wird geschraubt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Februar 2014)

Bin gespannt, wird auf jeden Fall schick!


----------



## captainkroggy (13. Februar 2014)

boblike schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun, 1kg Mehrgewicht am Rad ist deutlich spürbar egal wie schwer der Fahrer ist, besonders wenn es um Laufräder oder die Federgabel geht.
> 
> Blöd ist nur, dass ein schwere Fahrer auch robusteres Material braucht, was sich im Gewicht wiederspiegelt.


 Jeden Morgen nach dem Kaffee sind 500 Eur Sparen beim Gewichtstuning fällig!


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. Februar 2014)

winter 2013/14 in artgerechter haltung. ohne dreck knapp unter 14kg.


----------



## Heili24 (15. Februar 2014)

Wo hast du eloxieren lassen.


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Februar 2014)

"...knapp unter 14kg"

Endlich noch einer mit nem LV im 13-14kg-Bereich. Meins wiegt 13,5 (mit Telstütze). Und mit 2.4er Schlappen fast 14kg.
Sa am Anfang auch besser aus, dann streikte der Verstand beim Blick auf die Kontoauszüge...;-)

Schwarz und dreckig - genau wie meins!


----------



## cubabluete (15. Februar 2014)

Meins auch 14 kg. Jetzt specke ich ab.
Pike statt Lyrik coil und 1x10.
Außerdem probiere ich zum Spaß vorne 650B. Wenns mir nicht taugt kann ich eh wieder auf 26 zurück.
Das sollte 3/4 kg bringen.


----------



## rzOne20 (15. Februar 2014)

ich und ein kumpel testen grad verschiedene dämpfer an unseren 301, large, 160 mm wippen.
bei dem fox tf tuned gepushed den wir haben sind natürlich auch solche adapter verbaut. wenn ich hinten die schraube an der dämpferaufnehme ordentlich anziehe dann dreht sich dort nix mehr. im ausgebauten zustand (also dämpfer ausgebaut) lassen sich diese adapter auch nur mit zange bewegen. vorne sind diese einfach mit den fingern zu drehen...???

wie muss das sein? ist die drehung "nur" zwischen adapter und schraube OK, also auf meiner zeichnung bei 2 (grün)? irgendwie kommt mir vor die drehung sollte eher im bereich 1 (blau) zwischen den adaptern und der eingepressten buchse sein???

Anhang anzeigen 273211wie sehn die experten das?

ah, ok mein bike sieht grad so aus ... damits nit offtopic wird ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2014)

Das Dämpferauge bzw. die eingepresste Gleitlagerbuchse soll sich auf den Buchsen/Adapter drehen, also 1.


----------



## tommi101 (15. Februar 2014)

Hier mal wieder mein Bock mit einigen Änderungen:
 - Umbau auf 1x10 mit 30T Blackspire Veloce NW und 42er Mirfe
 - XT M785 Kurbel 180mm
 - Syntace W30/W35 650b
 - Conti TK 2.2 RS tubeless
An die neue Übersetzung muss man sich erst gewöhnen, aber nach ein paar Touren komme ich jetzt gut damit klar.
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei glatt 13Kg, fährt sich super gut


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. Februar 2014)

Schick und schlicht, schlicht schick! Ist mir heute morgen schon in den "Fotos" aufgefallen.
Ist das ne 34er Fox fuer 650b?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist eine Fox 34 650b 160mm.
Die Gabel hat der Vorbesitzer direkt aus den Staaten von BikeCo.com bezogen. Sie hat ein Pro Fork Tuning.
Das macht mich zwar auch nicht schneller , aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Abstimmung.


----------



## Jojo10 (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Tommi

1. schönes Fahrrad
2. Wie bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden? Sind die nicht zu schmal?
3. Wie hat tubeless funktioniert?
4. Was für ein Lenker ist das genau?

Antwort gerne hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-liteville-reifen-thread.366715/page-69

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Marcy666 (16. Februar 2014)

Servus,

melde mich auch mal wieder, mein MK10 hat noch einige Veränderungen mitmachen müssen 

Die Lyrik wurde gegen eine Pike SA 160mm 650b getauscht.
Antrieb ist jetzt eine X01 mit GripShift
Vorderrad ist wieder Hope SP mit Flow Ex halt nur in 650b,
Reifen ist jetzt Magic Mary 27,5 x 2,35 Evo Trailstar.

Gewicht liegt Fahrfertig incl. Edge 800 bei 12,93 kg


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Februar 2014)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi
> 2. Wie bist du mit den Reifen zufrieden? Sind die nicht zu schmal?
> Gruß



Zum Reifen kann ich schnell sagen dass der TK 2.2 so groß und breit ist wie der MK 2.4.
Der TK in 2.4 ist ein absoluter Monsterreifen.

-----

Schoenes Rad Marcy!
Welches Tretlager hast Du genommen? Ich fahre momentan XT und will ebenfalls zu 1x11 wechseln und habe mir sagen lassen fuer Sram brauche ich ein neues Tretlager?
Ist das ein spezieller Rockguard fuer Sram XX1/XO1?


----------



## Marcy666 (16. Februar 2014)

Ist ein 'normales' 73er GXP Tretlager verbaut.

Die X0 Kurbel war eigentlich eine 2-Fach Kurbel, habe die Kettenblätter gegen ein 32er X01 getauscht.
Man braucht nur andere Kettenblattschrauben.

Für den Rockguard benötigt man einen speziellen PIN für X01/XX1 Schaltwerke.
Hatte bei Syntace angerufen und nachgefragt, die haben mir dann umgehend Gratis einen zugeschickt.


----------



## Marcy666 (16. Februar 2014)

Ist ein 'normales' 73er GXP Tretlager verbaut.

Die X0 Kurbel war eigentlich eine 2-Fach Kurbel, habe die Kettenblätter gegen ein 32er X01 getauscht.
Man braucht nur andere Kettenblattschrauben.

Für den Rockguard benötigt man einen speziellen PIN für X01/XX1 Schaltwerke.
Hatte bei Syntace angerufen und nachgefragt, die haben mir dann umgehend Gratis einen zugeschickt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Februar 2014)

Danke Dir! Viel Spass mit dem Teil!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Februar 2014)

Das mit dem dem Pin für den rockguard wundert mich. Inwiefern ist der anders? 
Habe ihn nämlich neulich selbst montiert, mit dem Pin der dabei war. Hat soweit auch geklappt. Da bis jetzt aber keine Laufräder drin sind, kann ich nicht sagen, ob auch alles WIRKLICH passt...


----------



## Sandhalde (17. Februar 2014)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> melde mich auch mal wieder, mein MK10 hat noch einige Veränderungen mitmachen müssen
> 
> ...



Hallo,
schönes Rad!
Wo hast Du den die Carbonschutzfolie am Unterrohr her?

Gruß Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (17. Februar 2014)

Das ist keine Folie. das ist ein DT Guard.


----------



## Marcy666 (17. Februar 2014)

@Flo-mit-W:

Ich hatte vorher ein XTR Schaltwerk verbaut, mit dem entsprechenden Shimano PIN.
Hier im Forum hatte ich gelesen das es einen extra PIN für X01 / XX1 gibt,
deshalb hatte ich bei Syntace angerufen um nachzufragen und habe darauf hin einen geschickt bekommen.
Ob es der normale SRAM PIN ist kann ich Die jetzt gar nicht genau sagen .. .

@Sandhalde:

Ja, ist eine DT-Guard von Mitglied mi.r0  (Super netter Kontakt und 1a das Teil )


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Februar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Tipp!
Ich hab das dann auch so gemacht. Einfach mal angerufen, und siehe da, es gibt wohl Tatsache nen anderen Pin. Hatte nämlich diesbezüglich unterschiedliche Informationen vorher. Und wahrscheinlich hätte ich es erst dann gemerkt, wenn ich die neuen Laufräder eingebaut hätte. Oder wäre mit fehlnder Funktion gefahren. Keine Ahnung...
Auf jeden Fall hab ich noch ein Foto geschickt, da anscheinend bei den neuen Ausfallenden (müssen dann die neuen MK11 sein) der Rockguard gar nicht mehr passt, und der passende Pin ging dann heute noch raus


----------



## cubabluete (18. Februar 2014)

Hier mein aktueller Umbau in der Sparvariante auf 1x10.
Vorne 3-fach XT Kurbel mit 26er Kettenblatt und Bash (ich bin nicht so schwach - bei uns ist es sooooo steil).
Hinten General Lee Adapter 11-42.
Es kommt noch eine Pike in 650B mit dem entsprechenden Laufrad.
Gewicht derzeit 13,9 nach dem Gabeltausch werde ich bei ca. 13,4 liegen - weiter komme ich nicht runter. Langsam frage ich mich warum vergleichbare Bikes so viel leichter sind???


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Februar 2014)

Wie schaltet das Ding? Ist das nicht reines Aluminium und nicht unbedingt lange haltbar?


----------



## alex-bauigel (19. Februar 2014)

Und hier mal wieder was ganz klassisches... überlege gerade, ob ich noch die Felgen cleane. 

Grüße, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (19. Februar 2014)

ich wurd die felgen cleanen, ja


----------



## Lebiminatore (19. Februar 2014)

alex-bauigel schrieb:


> Und hier mal wieder was ganz klassisches... überlege gerade, ob ich noch die Felgen cleane.
> 
> Grüße, Alex
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 274015 Anhang anzeigen 274017 Anhang anzeigen 274016


... und den Kabelsalat an Schalt- und Bremszügen kürzen


----------



## cubabluete (19. Februar 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie schaltet das Ding? Ist das nicht reines Aluminium und nicht unbedingt lange haltbar?


Schalten tuts gut, wie das Original. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen. Hoffe aber, dass es zumindest 2 Saisonen hält.


----------



## sparkfan (19. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hier mein aktueller Umbau in der Sparvariante auf 1x10.
> Vorne 3-fach XT Kurbel mit 26er Kettenblatt und Bash (ich bin nicht so schwach - bei uns ist es sooooo steil).
> Hinten General Lee Adapter 11-42.


 
Welches 26er Kettenblatt hast du?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Februar 2014)

@cubabluete: wie ich sehe hast du schon der Rock Razor drauf. Wie fährt der sich denn? ISt doch eher fürs Trockene gedacht, da würde mich mal interessieren wie er sich bei der momentanen Witterung verhält.


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Februar 2014)

@alex
Bisher das meiner Meinung nach schönste 301 mit 27,5"/26", die schwarze Pike mit dem Raw Rahmen kommt da echt gut.


----------



## cubabluete (19. Februar 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Welches 26er Kettenblatt hast du?



Das 785iger von Shimano.



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @cubabluete: wie ich sehe hast du schon der Rock Razor drauf. Wie fährt der sich denn? ISt doch eher fürs Trockene gedacht, da würde mich mal interessieren wie er sich bei der momentanen Witterung verhält.



Der Reifen fährt sich überraschend gut bei der Witterung. Sogar im Schnee war erst Schluss, als bei meinen Kumpels mit dem Hans Dampf auch Schluss war. Ich bin echt begeistert, weil er super greift und merklich leichter rollt als der HD


----------



## rrueegg (19. Februar 2014)

Kleines Update von meinem Hobel;
- neue Bereifung
- wieder zurück zum alten Sattel . . . 
Sieht dann so aus (12.7Kg);


----------



## Wuerzig (19. Februar 2014)

Echt schön Rene!!
Bei mir fliegt als nächstes der Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze raus. Syntace Micro Lock 38 ist schon bestellt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (19. Februar 2014)

Schicke Kurbel! Und auch sonst schöne Details... (Nippel, Pins, KB-Schrauben) Ist das auch die KNC Gold Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo Wlo 

-das ist die KNC Kette. Hatte diese am Anfang schon drauf und mir eingebildet dass diese nicht wie eine original XT oder XTR schaltet. Hab danach wieder auf shimano gewechselt und geglaubt diese wirke beim Schalt-Vorgang knackiger - dem ist aber nicht so. Drum wieder die KNC drauf.

Gruss


----------



## rrueegg (19. Februar 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Echt schön Rene!!
> Bei mir fliegt als nächstes der Schnellspanner für die Sattelstütze raus. Syntace Micro Lock 38 ist schon bestellt



Hi Matthias

Hab auch schon drum herum studiert. Bin aber mittlerweile froh, obwohl 150mm versenkbar, manchmal ein wenig höher oder tiefer verstellen zu können. Grund ist auch, dass ich nicht nur im Gelände rum-düse sonder auch das Bike täglich zur Arbeit, dies auf Strassen und Radwegen nutze und dann hab ich's dann halt schon gerne mal hoch. 

Mittlerweile hab ich auch die hintere Steckachse durch eine DT Swiss X-12 ersetzt denn im letzten Monat hatte ich 2 mal einen Durchschlag und keinen Imbussschlüssel  (schlauch und Pumpe waren dabei !!) im Rucksack. 
Das erste mal; Shit happens!  Beim zweiten mal 

Gruss


----------



## daddy yo yo (20. Februar 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> @alex
> die schwarze Pike mit dem Raw Rahmen kommt da echt gut.


find ich auch! bloß der dämpfer will nicht so ganz ins gesamtbild passen... und die felgen würd ich auch cleanen...


----------



## Wuerzig (21. Februar 2014)

So, heute mal die Micro Lock 38 Klemme montiert. Warum ausgerechnet hier von dem durchgängigen 5mm Inbus Prinzip abgewichen wird, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz (4mm).
Gewicht 22gr. Design Syntace typisch


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Februar 2014)

Damit du den 4mm Ritchey Drehmomentschlüssel verwenden kannst, welchen es auch in 5mm gibt, lol.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2014)

Zur Abwechslung ein Bild, hoffentlich das letzte weil die Bude ist zum Verkauf (Bikemarkt!):


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (22. Februar 2014)

Hallo Liti Brüder und Schwestern,

ich möchte mir dieses Jahr auch ein 301er gönnen. Nur bin ich mir unschlüssig mit der Rahmengröße.
Ich bin 1,71m groß und habe eine 77,5cm SL. Ich fahr momentan ein Genius in S welches annähernd die gleichen Masse wie das 301er in S hat. Irgendwie fühlt sich mein jetziges Bike aber zu klein an. Daher hätte ich jetzt gedacht, soll´s beim 301er ein M sein?!
Was meint ihr?
Übrigens mit 650B Vorderrad!
Stimmt das eigentlich, dass es erst ab Größe L oder XL auch hinten ein 650B LR gibt?? Mein jetzige Bike ist halt voll in 650B und das rollt schon super über Hindernisse. Daher weiß ich halt jetzt auch nicht, ob´s mit dem 26" Hinterrad nicht wieder schlechter wird?!

Danke schon Mal für die Unterstützung!!

Grüße


----------



## knogi (22. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr mit 1,70m und ca. 78cm Schrittlänge seit kurzem ein M und bin damit nach zwei Ausfahrten sehr zufrieden. Ich würde dir aber eine Probefahrt empfehlen.


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (22. Februar 2014)

Danke Knogi, morgen darf ich ein MK9 oder 10 in M fahren, hat sich an der Geometrie zum MK11 ja wohl nichts geändert, oder?

Ist eigentlich schon was im Busch ob bald ein MK12 kommt, oder kann man sich noch bedenkenlos ein MK11 kaufen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (23. Februar 2014)

Scott-Tegernsee schrieb:


> Hallo Liti Brüder und Schwestern,
> 
> ich möchte mir dieses Jahr auch ein 301er gönnen. Nur bin ich mir unschlüssig mit der Rahmengröße.
> Ich bin 1,71m groß und habe eine 77,5cm SL. Ich fahr momentan ein Genius in S welches annähernd die gleichen Masse wie das 301er in S hat. Irgendwie fühlt sich mein jetziges Bike aber zu klein an. Daher hätte ich jetzt gedacht, soll´s beim 301er ein M sein?!
> ...


Größe M mit kurzem Vorbau!
Ab XL passt 650b. M und L haben die gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge (650B geht schon aber gut nur mit 2.25iger Reifen).


----------



## Deleted 123388 (23. Februar 2014)

Also ich bin 1,77m und habe eine 83cm Schrittlänge. Bin dann ein Mk11 in L Probegefahren und mir war es eindeutig zu groß und nun besitze ich ein MK11 in M mit kurzem 50mm Vorbau, obwohl vorher viele zum L geraten haben. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben, also fahre liebe beide Größen probe. Bei dem Rahmenpreis sollte das drin sein.  Ab MK10 wurde die Geo geändert. Das Oberrohr ist kürzer geworden, soweit ich weiß. 

Viele Grüße

Steve


----------



## spectraler (23. Februar 2014)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> Ist ein 'normales' 73er GXP Tretlager verbaut.
> 
> Die X0 Kurbel war eigentlich eine 2-Fach Kurbel, habe die Kettenblätter gegen ein 32er X01 getauscht.
> Man braucht nur andere Kettenblattschrauben.
> ...


Hi,

Für shimano und Sram gibt es unterschiedliche
Pins, richti. Da ist aber auch der RockGuard unterschiedlich.


----------



## Marcy666 (23. Februar 2014)

@ spectaler:

ich hatte den Shimano Rockguard II mit meinen XTR Shadow Plus Schaltwerk gefahren,
habe dann nur den PIN gegen den von Syntace gelieferten ausgetauscht.
Passt mit dem jetzigen X01 Schaltwerk perfekt ...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Februar 2014)

Und ich hatte den für Sram, sie haben mir trotzdem einen anderen Pin für die xx1 geschickt


----------



## Marcy666 (23. Februar 2014)

... der für X01 / XX1 ist ja auch noch mal ein anderer als der 'normale' SRAM-Pin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Februar 2014)

Genau. Glaube der Tip mit dem Anruf kam auch von dir. War super


----------



## spectraler (23. Februar 2014)

Marcy666 schrieb:


> ... der für X01 / XX1 ist ja auch noch mal ein anderer als der 'normale' SRAM-Pin


...da gibt es auch schon 2 unterschiedliche PINs für Sram (siehe Bild)


----------



## kubad (23. Februar 2014)

Scott-Tegernsee schrieb:


> Danke Knogi, morgen darf ich ein MK9 oder 10 in M fahren, hat sich an der Geometrie zum MK11 ja wohl nichts geändert, oder?
> 
> Ist eigentlich schon was im Busch ob bald ein MK12 kommt, oder kann man sich noch bedenkenlos ein MK11 kaufen??




auf Mk12 muss du noch ein Jahr warten


----------



## Famulus36 (23. Februar 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder mein Bock mit einigen Änderungen:
> - Umbau auf 1x10 mit 30T Blackspire Veloce NW und 42er Mirfe
> - XT M785 Kurbel 180mm
> - Syntace W30/W35 650b
> ...


Hallo Tommi, kannst du mir verraten, wie du an das Mirfe-Ritzel gekommen bist? Hab ihn schon zweimal angeschrieben, bis jetzt keine Antwort. Ich will ihn auch nicht nerven. Hab am CheapTrick ein 41er Stahlritzel von ebay USA, das ist mir aber einfach zu schwer. Und der General Lee ist zu teuer...

Is ja Galerie hier:


----------



## Gekko (23. Februar 2014)

Scott-Tegernsee schrieb:


> Danke Knogi, morgen darf ich ein MK9 oder 10 in M fahren, hat sich an der Geometrie zum MK11 ja wohl nichts geändert, oder?
> 
> Ist eigentlich schon was im Busch ob bald ein MK12 kommt, oder kann man sich noch bedenkenlos ein MK11 kaufen??


Hallo..das MK 9 hat eine gänzlich andere Geo als das MK10/11. Deswegen solltest du unbedingt das MK10 Probefahren. Ich selber fahre übringes bei 178cm Größe und 82cm Schrittlänge ein M mit 60ger Vorbau. Das L fühlte sich viel zu groß an. Allerdings bin ich auch eher der AM-Enduro Fahrer. Für Marathon wäre das L wohl besser geeignet.


----------



## tommi101 (24. Februar 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi, kannst du mir verraten, wie du an das Mirfe-Ritzel gekommen bist? Hab ihn schon zweimal angeschrieben, bis jetzt keine Antwort. Ich will ihn auch nicht nerven. Hab am CheapTrick ein 41er Stahlritzel von ebay USA, das ist mir aber einfach zu schwer. Und der General Lee ist zu teuer...



Mirfe persönlich hat es mir geschickt  Hatte wohl Glück das ich eines aus der letzten Charge bekommen hab.
Ich glaube in der nächsten Zeit kommt da erstmal nix, aber es werden sicherlich auch andere versuchen die große Nachfrage
zu bedienen und das Geld machen  Vielleicht noch etwas Geduld haben und zwischendurch die Augen offen halten.
An der General Lee gefällt mir, das die Sprünge auf den kleinen Ritzeln klein bleiben. Wenn man vorne ein 30T Blatt fährt, ist die Kette hinten halt schon oft auf den "dickeren" Gängen (11-13-16). Gerade der Sprung von 13 auf 16 missfällt mir, bin allerdings noch in der Gewöhnungsphase 
Was ich auf jeden Fall sagen kann: 1x10 trainiert die Beine an steilen Stichen


----------



## tommi101 (24. Februar 2014)

Doppelpost


----------



## cubabluete (24. Februar 2014)

Das General Lee fühlt sich gut an. Konnte bis dato nur in der Ebene probieren, weil mich so ein lästige Verkühlung nicht auf den Berg lässt.
Die 120 Euro finde ich nicht so arg, wenn man bedenkt was die quasi Alternative der XX1 kostet. Für mich nicht brauchbar weil es nur bis 28iger Blatt runter geht. Wäre halt eine Notlösung gewesen für fast 1000 Euro.
Generell taugt mir, dass man je nach Wahl des Kettenblattes seine individuell richtige Übersetzung finden kann. Ich hab derzeit das 26iger, damit decke ich im leichtesten Gang meine vorige 22-36 Kombination ab. Und den brauche ich manchmal schon. Sollte ich mal ins Hügelland fahren, kann ich mir recht schnell ein 32iger Blatt rauf schrauben.
Werde berichten nach einem ausgiebigen Trailriding. Ich hoffe die Kette bleibt am Blatt und schlägt nicht zu viel mit dem normalen Schaltwerk und ohne Kettenführung.

übrigens: hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem neuen XT Schaltwerk mit der Verstellung der Spannung im Vergleich zum alten Schaltwerk in Bezug auf Kettenschlagen etc.?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> übrigens: hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem neuen XT Schaltwerk mit der Verstellung der Spannung im Vergleich zum alten Schaltwerk in Bezug auf Kettenschlagen etc.?



Kette schlägt deutlich weniger, absolut empfehlenswert.
Aber eine Kettenführung ersetzt das nicht wirklich.
Zusammen mit Kettenführung ist dann absolute Ruhe.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> übrigens: hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem neuen XT Schaltwerk mit der Verstellung der Spannung im Vergleich zum alten Schaltwerk in Bezug auf Kettenschlagen etc.?


 

Wenn Du Shadow Plus meinst: Das kann man super nachstellen und sich so die "Stärke" der Reibung justieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Februar 2014)

Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2014)

unter dem Plastikdeckel steckt wohl eie Inbusschraube.
Google mal, es sind schon Bikder durch die Presse gegangen.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2014)

Genau: Plastikdeckel ab (3x Inbus) und dann an der silbernen Mutter drehen.


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (25. Februar 2014)

Wo sind jetzt die Fahrer und Fahrerinnen um die 170cm und erzählen mir, welche Rahmengröße sie fahren??? Wer fährt S und wer fährt M?


----------



## festus hagen (25. Februar 2014)

173cm, SL 76cm  --> M
Ist allerdings noch nicht ganz fertig - siehe unten ;-)  , d.h. gefahren hab ichs noch nicht. aber nach Körper-Vermessung und Vergleich mit meinen anderen Bikes passt das.


----------



## knogi (25. Februar 2014)

Scott-Tegernsee schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt die Fahrer und Fahrerinnen um die 170cm und erzählen mir, welche Rahmengröße sie fahren??? Wer fährt S und wer fährt M?


Ich fahr mit 1,70m und ca. 78cm SL auch ein M.


----------



## jp16 (25. Februar 2014)

Hi,
bin auch 1,70 uns sl 78.
Hab mich aber zu "S" entschieden.
Mag eher das Aufrechte Kompakte als gestreckt.
Aufbau ist fast fertig und nach Meiner Sitzprobe absolut richtige Entscheidung.
Mfg jp16


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2014)

jaja, die Sitzprobe ist auschlaggebend....


----------



## Elmo66 (25. Februar 2014)

Scott-Tegernsee schrieb:


> Wo sind jetzt die Fahrer und Fahrerinnen um die 170cm und erzählen mir, welche Rahmengröße sie fahren??? Wer fährt S und wer fährt M?



Hi, ich fahre mit 1,66 m Gr. S

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2014)

Auch ein "S" mit <170cm


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. Februar 2014)

Mein Größe s liegt schon beim Händler! Bin 166 und SL 80.

Wenn es fertig ist, zeig ich es auch mal hier 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Downhillfaller (25. Februar 2014)

Nach 4 Jahren mit meinem orangen MK8 war nun mal eine Auffrischung dran.
MK11-2 160mm in L mit Mainstream Pike 650b /150mm   , bißchen XT, XTR, SRAM 1088, Flow/Hope 2  und ein paar alte Teile vom MK8. 
Waage zeigt noch brauchbare 13.25kg an


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Februar 2014)

Sieht saugut aus! 
Hast du bei dem Auszug noch die Mindesteinstecktiefe?


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (26. Februar 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Auch ein "S" mit <170cm




Und welche genaue Größe und SL hast du?


----------



## DC. (26. Februar 2014)

Wenn er eine 30,9er Stütze + Syntace-Hülse fährt, kann er auf die Mindesteinstecktiefe pfeifen  Die liegt dann bei 90mm oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. Februar 2014)

Scott-Tegernsee schrieb:


> Und welche genaue Größe und SL hast du?


Wenn man soo groß wie ich ist, was zählen da schon ein paar cm? Ich glaube, das ist im Bereich 78cm SL bei 166cm gesamt.

Meine Holde ist genauso groß wie ich, hat aber wesentlich längere Beine. Der würde ein "M" deutlich besser passen.


----------



## spectraler (26. Februar 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wenn man soo groß wie ich ist, was zählen da schon ein paar cm? Ich glaube, das ist im Bereich 78cm SL bei 166cm gesamt.
> 
> Meine Holde ist genauso groß wie ich, hat aber wesentlich längere Beine. Der würde ein "M" deutlich besser passen.


...ist es nicht eigentlich umgekehrt? Bei gleicher Größe und längeren Beinen müsste der Rahmen ehr kürzer sein, da der Oberkörper kürzer ist!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2014)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...ist es nicht eigentlich umgekehrt? Bei gleicher Größe und längeren Beinen müsste der Rahmen ehr kürzer sein, da der Oberkörper kürzer ist!


Denke ich auch?


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Februar 2014)

Die Arme sind aber auch wieder deutlich länger.


----------



## spectraler (26. Februar 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die Arme sind aber auch wieder deutlich länger.


....das gleicht man dann mit dem Vorbau und Lenker aus.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Februar 2014)

...oder dem Oberrohr wenn man nen kurzen Vorbau will. Ist mir aber auch egal, wie es eigentlich sein müsste. Fakt ist, dass mir ihr "S"-Fanes deutlich zu groß ist und sie mein "S"-301 als rollende Zwangsjacke empfindet.


----------



## Kevin0679 (26. Februar 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Auch ein "S" mit <170cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevin0679 (26. Februar 2014)

Was für eine Farbe soll es denn werden?


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Februar 2014)

Es soll erstmal so bleiben.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Februar 2014)

Da ist es 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (27. Februar 2014)

... einen einfachen Karton hätte ich auch geschickt 

Viel Spaß mit dem Inhalt.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Februar 2014)

Freu mich schon aufs zusammenbauen der vielen Teile die hier schon seit vielen Wochen herumliegen 

Aber erst gibts noch ein bisschen Farbe!





 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## Elmo66 (28. Februar 2014)

Farbe ist immer gut...viel Spaß beim Aufbau

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Februar 2014)

Hier nochmal kurz die Pins für den Rockguard: rechts die beiden aus dem Sram-Paket, links der neue für XX1 / X01


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Februar 2014)

s.o.


----------



## pazze84 (1. März 2014)

13,3 kg


----------



## jazznova (1. März 2014)

Fahre auch bei 171cm und 78cm SL einen M Frame - S war eindeutig zu klein, bin halt ein Sitzriese


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2014)

So, den Reserverahmen mit den Teilen von meinem ehemaligen Racebike ergibt:


 
12,4 kg.


----------



## sventilti (1. März 2014)

Tolle Bikes, die man hier sehen kann. Lese schon seit einiger zeit hier im Forum mit und somit werde auch ich hier mal meins zeigen. Einige Teile werden noch weichen müssen. Die Gabel (Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn) wartet schon auf ihren Einbau. Als nächstes noch ein Vario-Stütze, am liebsten wäre mir die Reverb Stealth, nur fehlt mir der Bowdenzug-Ausgang am Sattelrohr (MK8). Weis, man könnte ein Loch bohren, aber die Lösung weckt Bauchschmerzen in mir. Na ja, irgendwas ist immer!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2014)

@norman: Hammer! Und ich hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht für übel wenn ich sage  ..mmn.... Schöner als das alte!
Gefällt mir super gut!


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2014)

Danke! Leider finde ich das auch bald so. Somit werde ich mich schon in paar Wochen sehen wie ich alles von a nach b schraube.
Mal sehen. Hier nochmal einer Vergleich.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. März 2014)

@ Sven: hat die dose "big black" was mit dem silver burner zu tun, oder bezieht sich das auf dein Bike? ;P Schönes Teil

@ norman: kann deinen Unmut verstehen. Finde das "alte" auch irgendwie schöner. Ich hätte jetzt rein optisch vorgeschlagen ne aktuelle RS Gabel reinzusetzen. Dann noch ne schwarze Kurbel, wie die X9.... aber das sind rein optische Überlegungen die nicht an Geld oder Gewicht denken. Und siehe da, die Gabel hast du schon


----------



## sventilti (1. März 2014)

nein, habe zufällig ne alte Fabrikhalle gefunden, in der viel Graffiti-Bilder und einiges an Mobiliar stand, unteranderem auch diese Büchse. Ich dachte mir, dies passt doch zum Bike. So ist dann dieses Foto entstanden.


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> @ Sven: hat die dose "big black" was mit dem silver burner zu tun, oder bezieht sich das auf dein Bike? ;P Schönes Teil
> 
> @ norman: kann deinen Unmut verstehen. Finde das "alte" auch irgendwie schöner. Ich hätte jetzt rein optisch vorgeschlagen ne aktuelle RS Gabel reinzusetzen. Dann noch ne schwarze Kurbel, wie die X9.... aber das sind rein optische Überlegungen die nicht an Geld oder Gewicht denken. Und siehe da, die Gabel hast du schon


Das alte ist nicht das weiße.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. März 2014)

Feines Bike Norman, ich würde ehrlich gesagt beide Bikes so lassen wie sie sind. Eins für Schlamm und ein "Feines"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2014)

Werd ich wohl. Ich lieb sie beide.
Morgen teste ich mal das weiße. Steinerberghaus in der Eifel.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. März 2014)

Na dann bin ich ja mal auf die Eindrücke gespannt. Welches MK's waren das weiße und das selbst lackierte?


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2014)

Weiß mk4, Effekt Lack Mk3.
Mk3 12,2 kg 115 mm
Mk4 12,4 kg 130 mm


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2014)

Ich finde beide sehr schoen, aber das weisse gefaellt ir persoenlich besser.


----------



## alex-bauigel (2. März 2014)

So, und hier mal mein neuer Aufbau mit cleanen Felgen in passender Umgebung.


----------



## Normansbike (2. März 2014)

Sehr geil.


----------



## Famulus36 (2. März 2014)

Jep, tolles Radl. Aber die vordere Bremsleitung solltest du innen zwischen Rad und Casting verlegen.


----------



## spectraler (2. März 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Jep, tolles Radl. Aber die vordere Bremsleitung solltest du innen zwischen Rad und Casting verlegen.


Und vorher alle mal auf die nötige Länge Kürzen


----------



## alex-bauigel (2. März 2014)

@ Norman: Vielen Dank - dito 

@ Fabulus: Danke für den Hinweis. Du hast natürlich recht. Habe ich gar nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## uphillking (2. März 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der die neue Pike potthässlich findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (2. März 2014)

doppelpost ,sorry


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. März 2014)

uphillking schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige der die neue Pike potthässlich findet?


ja !


----------



## An der Alb (2. März 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ja !



Ja


----------



## projectzwo (2. März 2014)

Hi,
auch wenn's hier vielleicht nicht reingehört aber es gibt sicher genug Leute die eins haben - wer kann mir sagen ob das stimmt dass es am MK10 keine Rahmennummer mehr gibt?


----------



## An der Alb (2. März 2014)

Stimmt nicht. Zumindest mein MK10 hat eine Rahmennummer.


----------



## projectzwo (2. März 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Zumindest mein MK10 hat eine Rahmennummer.



Merci, - dann werden's die anderen wohl auch haben...!

Hätts mir auch kaum vorstellen können


----------



## michi3 (4. März 2014)

Neue Gabel für das 301


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2014)

Sag mal, was trägst du dann für Farben an Klamotten? Sieht ja schick aus so in Baumaschinen-Color, aber dazu ne Warnweste ..huh...

Meine Frau hat mich neulich schon getadelt, als ich eine rote Hose zum orangen Bike anhatte....


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel für das 301


 ....den Lenker noch gelb und die Wippe rot wie die Gabel, würde gut passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi3 (4. März 2014)

wenn die Gabel bleibt werden auf jeden Fall ein paar Dinge angepasst.
Dadurch das die Forums-Polizei in den meisten Fällen nur komplett schwarz gut findet, versuch ich alle Farben die nicht zusammen passen an ein Rad zu schrauben und das ist meiner Meinung nach ganz gut gelungen

@spectraler 
gelber Lenker und matt rote Wippe wär schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (4. März 2014)

@Helium 
Rein von der Farbkombination tipp ich auf beginnende Midlife-Crisis   Ich werd heuer auch noch 40,und so ein 301-Rahmen juckt mich auch,mal sehen was daraus wird 
Wie macht sich der RockRazor? Für Flowtrails wohl der optimale Gummi oder?


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2014)

Wie findest Du die Mattoc im Vergleich zur Pike.

Das rot find ich ehrlich gesagt nicht schick, passt nicht zur Rahmenfarbe.

Würde besser in mein RAW 601 passen....


----------



## michi3 (4. März 2014)

Fährt sich ganz anders als die Pike, nicht so straff, eher wie eine DH Gabel.


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2014)

Besser, schlechter oder nur anders.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. März 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @Helium
> Rein von der Farbkombination tipp ich auf beginnende Midlife-Crisis   Ich werd heuer auch noch 40,und so ein 301-Rahmen juckt mich auch,mal sehen was daraus wird
> Wie macht sich der RockRazor? Für Flowtrails wohl der optimale Gummi oder?


 Scheint so zu sein, ich werde auch bald 40 und mache nun ebenfalls Farbe ans Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. März 2014)

Da kann ich ja noch ein paar Jahre schwarz fahren


----------



## michi3 (4. März 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> @Helium
> 
> Wie macht sich der RockRazor? Für Flowtrails wohl der optimale Gummi oder?



Super, ist echt ein guter Reifen fürs Hinterrad. Ausreichend Grip und geringer Rollwiderstand, der RockRazer ist in alles Belangen besser als der Mavic Crossmax Roam der vorher montiert war.
Überhaupt bin ich nachdem ich jahrelang nur noch Maxxis und Conti gefahren bin von den aktuellen Schwalbe Modellen sehr angenehm überrascht, auch die Magische Mary oder der HansDampf macht sich sehr gut am Vorderrad.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. März 2014)

@michi3. welchen RR hast du denn? und hast du zufällig ein vergleich zum Conti MKII


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Scheint so zu sein, ich werde auch bald 40 und mache nun ebenfalls Farbe ans Rad


Ich bin schon 40..... Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel?!


----------



## An der Alb (4. März 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick fand ich´s geil. Wenn ich aber in dein Album schaue, gefällt mir das Bike mit der schwarzen Gabel besser.

Und ich mach mir Gedanken, ob ich mir einen 66sick Espacio Libre-Sattel hole  Schließlich gehe ich ja langsam auf die 50 zu  Aber trotzdem, geniales Bike!


----------



## mw01 (4. März 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel für das 301



Boah...Michi, die Farbe sticht g'scheit raus, die möcht ich mal in echt sehen!
Oder hast du dich mit der selektiven Sättigung gespielt, bzw. hast schon mal mit einem Geigerzähler am Rahmen nachgemessen?? 
Sonst schauen nicht mal die wildesten Eloxfarben so grell aus.

Gefallen mir immer sehr gut deine Geräte! Bin gespannt was in Zukunft noch so kommen wird....


----------



## captainkroggy (4. März 2014)

@michi3,

Ich glaub´ich hab heut Dein Auto gesehen...


----------



## cubabluete (5. März 2014)

Color Blocking ist der neue Trend. Auf alle Fälle fehlt noch ein blauer Lenker. Der Sattel ist a bisserl fad, da gehört noch was von troy lee ran.
Aber dann ist es perfekt. Übrigens die Kombi Magic Mary und Rock Razor ist richtig gut.


----------



## Mountain77 (5. März 2014)

Das giftgruen gefällt mir, das ganze Bike sieht farblich konequent anders aus, schoen nach dem vielem schwarz.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. März 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja noch ein paar Jahre schwarz fahren


Dich kriegen wir auch noch, du schwarzfahrer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. März 2014)

spectraler schrieb:


> Ich bin schon 40..... Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel?!
> Anhang anzeigen 277007


Schlicht, schwarz, schön. 
Ist dat sechsfuffzich oder..!?


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. März 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Color Blocking ist der neue Trend.


also laut meiner frau ist das schon wieder out



cubabluete schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist a bisserl fad, da gehört noch was von troy lee ran.


superstar components wär stimmiger:


----------



## michi3 (5. März 2014)

Das mit dem blauen Lenker wird mal getestet, wär doch gelacht wenn man diesem tristen Bock nicht noch ein wenig Kontrast abringen kann

Sattel ist wirklich ein wenig langweilig, aber er passt halt gut zum Ars...


----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2014)

Du könntest noch eins der beiden Laufräder gegen was buntes tauschen.

Lila Spank Felge zum Beispiel......


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. März 2014)

ich würd die Griffe auch tauschen: einen in blau, einen in orange...


----------



## xTr3Me (5. März 2014)

... und dann noch jede Speiche der LRS in einer anderen Farbe und die Kill Hill Bremse mit transparent-leuchtenden Schläuchen, dann noch paar LEDs ran und dann wirds langsam ... richtig bescheiden.


----------



## michi3 (5. März 2014)

bescheiden wird es dann wenn es *mir *nicht mehr gefällt und bis dahin ist noch ein langer Weg


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. März 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> bescheiden wird es dann wenn es *mir *nicht mehr gefällt und bis dahin ist noch ein langer Weg


das ist ein wahres wort! was die anderen denken, zählt nicht. nur dir muss es gefallen!

ich persönlich fand es mit der pike stimmiger, würd mir die mattoc in rot nicht dranschrauben. wobei, ich find's jetzt nicht schlecht, wäre einfach nicht mutig genug. aber ich bin ja auch ein langweiler...


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2014)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> das ist ein wahres wort! was die anderen denken, zählt nicht. nur dir muss es gefallen!



Und wozu stellt er dann sein Bike zur Schau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (5. März 2014)

Weil er stolz auf sein buntes Bike ist. Warum stell ich meins immer wieder rein, weil es mir gefällt und ich mich darüber freue.

Rote Griffe wären echt ne Idee, passend zur Gabel, aber rot bietet 66sick nicht an.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (5. März 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> ... und dann noch jede Speiche der LRS in einer anderen Farbe und die Kill Hill Bremse mit transparent-leuchtenden Schläuchen, dann noch paar LEDs ran und dann wirds langsam ... richtig bescheiden.


!!

Bis jetzt find ich es noch echt geil. Die Gabeln gefallen mir sogar beide, aber ich glaub irgendwann wirds nicht mehr stimmig aussehen, sondern einfach nur noch bescheiden.


----------



## Elmo66 (5. März 2014)

So, meins auch nochmal an dieser Stelle



 

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## spectraler (5. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schlicht, schwarz, schön.
> Ist dat sechsfuffzich oder..!?


...ja, ist bei meiner Größe/Sattelhöhe eine Bereicherung ;O) bei den 2,4 Conti wird aber schon etwas knapp am Steg der Sitzstreben.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. März 2014)

2.4er Mk in 650 kommt ebenfalls bei mir rein, Habe den sogar schon hier. 
Was hast du dann vorne für eine Gabel drin? Ich dachte alle aktuellen Fox Gabeln haben Kashima Beschichtung? 

Ich finde das grüne übrigens richtig klasse. Es knallt richtig gut!


----------



## spectraler (5. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> 2.4er Mk in 650 kommt ebenfalls bei mir rein, Habe den sogar schon hier.
> Was hast du dann vorne für eine Gabel drin? Ich dachte alle aktuellen Fox Gabeln haben Kashima Beschichtung?


...die Gabel ist eine 650er Float 34 mit 150mm (keine aktuelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. März 2014)

Das war das was mich stutzig gemacht hat. Viel Platz zur Gabelbrücke aber kein Kashima. Wusste ich nicht dass es 650er ohne Kashima gibt.


----------



## spectraler (5. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Das war das was mich stutzig gemacht hat. Viel Platz zur Gabelbrücke aber kein Kashima. Wusste ich nicht dass es 650er ohne Kashima gibt.


....aktuell gibt es auch keine 150mm mehr (140/160) in 650b, das war eine OEM Gabel aus einem RockyMoutain von 2013 oder 2012. Die Talas aus den Jahren war ja anscheinend nicht so toll und bei 150mm und meiner Sattelüberhöhung brauch ich das TALAS System nicht wirklich ;O))


----------



## jammerlappen (8. März 2014)

Meins gestern um neun, nachdem ich die Einzelteile endlich fertig zum Zusammenbau zusammen hatte:





Installationsrunde nach etwa 15min von heute:





um festzustellen, dass doch alles besser so aufgebaut werden sollte:


----------



## cubabluete (9. März 2014)

Hat noch Potenzial


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel für das 301


Hammer, die Farbe gefällt mir sehr gut. Mußte schon 2 mal schauen was es für ein Bike ist. Mit Sonnenbrille wäre mir das nicht passiert. Bitte poste mir doch noch paar Bilder wenn du es weiter umgebaut hast.
Ps. jammerlappen
Sieht geil aus im RAW Look.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. März 2014)

Was meinste? Abgesehen von den Pedalen, ist da alles so, wie ich es haben will.


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2014)

Vielleicht meint er es wegen dem Grünen Kettenblatt v., dann könnte man noch etwas mehr grün dabei mixen?
Die Pedale haben mir ein Muster in mein Schienenbein gerammt! Die würde ich sofort ändern.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. März 2014)

Die Pedale find ich von Grip und Gewicht optimal, aber die Qualität ist hat echt unterirdisch. Ich werde erstmal wieder Klickies probieren, auch wenn ich doch immer sooooo gerne den Kurveninneren Fuß vom Pedal nehme...


----------



## DC. (9. März 2014)

Lass alles so!  Ist ein Fahrrad zum Fahren und nicht zum Posen


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Lass alles so!  Ist ein Fahrrad zum Fahren und nicht zum Posen


Hast schon recht. Trotzdem fahre ich mit einem Bike was " mir " gefällt lieber. Und das Schrauben und optimieren macht halt zur kalten Jahreszeit auch noch Spaß. ( Überbrückung der, ich find das Wetter zum Kot..n Tage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (9. März 2014)

mal wieder eins mit ohne Farbe. Colorblocking der neuste Trend, dass ich nicht lach 

Mk10 RAW | X01 Black-Edition | Syntace W30 28 Loch 650b Tubeless | Rock Shox Pike 650b Soloair






Gruß icube


----------



## spectraler (9. März 2014)

I


icube schrieb:


> mal wieder eins mit ohne Farbe. Colorblocking der neuste Trend, dass ich nicht lacht
> 
> Mk10 RAW | X01 Black-Edition | Syntace W30 28 Loch 650b Tubeless | Rock Shox Pike 650b Soloair
> 
> ...


Gefällt mir gut, edel klassisch und zeitlos.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. März 2014)

Verdammt, die X01 hätte zu meinem RAW Rahmen auch besser gepasst. Dafür tröstet mich wenigstens das Gewicht 
Aber echt, schöner Aufbau. Erinnert mich an meine erste Ausbaustufe. Die zweite folgt hoffentlich sehr bald...


----------



## Famulus36 (9. März 2014)

In trauter Zweisamkeit mit norddeutschem Hartteil:






Die Gabel am 301 werd ich aus Gewichtsgründen wohl noch gegen ne Durolux ohne Absenkung oder ne Lyrik tauschen. Sonst bin ich restlos glücklich mit dem Teil.


----------



## rrueegg (9. März 2014)

icube schrieb:


> mal wieder eins mit ohne Farbe. Colorblocking der neuste Trend, dass ich nicht lacht
> 
> Mk10 RAW | X01 Black-Edition | Syntace W30 28 Loch 650b Tubeless | Rock Shox Pike 650b Soloair
> 
> ...


Sehr schön  
Was fährst Du für ein Kettenblatt ?
Sattel ?

Gruss


----------



## knogi (9. März 2014)




----------



## michi3 (9. März 2014)

icube schrieb:


> mal wieder eins mit ohne Farbe. Colorblocking der neuste Trend, dass ich nicht lacht
> 
> Mk10 RAW | X01 Black-Edition | Syntace W30 28 Loch 650b Tubeless | Rock Shox Pike 650b Soloair
> 
> ...



schönes Rad und das Raw-Schwarz Konzept zu 100% durchgezogen.
Irgendwie sehen bei dir die 650b Laufräder riesig aus.


----------



## Mountain77 (9. März 2014)

knogi schrieb:


>


Schick!


----------



## Normansbike (9. März 2014)

Wie verhält sich eigentlich die Rahmen Größe zwischen den Jahren? Z.B. Mk3 zu mk11, fallen sie größer aus? Oder gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (9. März 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Was fährst Du für ein Kettenblatt ?
> Sattel ?
> 
> Gruss


Danke 
Ist ein 32er Kettenblatt und der Sattel ein Fizik Gobi XM  

Heute erste kurze Runde gefahren, dass Bike macht einfach so viel Spaß. Schön leicht und die Pike macht nen super Eindruck 

Gruß icube


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (9. März 2014)

knogi schrieb:


>




Find ich schöner als dieses RAW Zeugs.
Der lange Unterrohrschutz passt nicht so ganz, der nimmt viel Farbe weg, schade. 
Ist das gepulvert oder elox?


----------



## DC. (9. März 2014)

Hab den Vergleich von mk7 zu mk 11. Das 11er ist schon eine Ecke länger vom oberrohr.  Als ich letztens das mk7 vom Kollegen gefahren bin, dachte ich mir:  wow,  auf dem kleinen Ding bin ich mal gefahren? !


----------



## knogi (9. März 2014)

Dr.Rossifumi schrieb:


> Find ich schöner als dieses RAW Zeugs.
> Der lange Unterrohrschutz passt nicht so ganz, der nimmt viel Farbe weg, schade.
> Ist das gepulvert oder elox?


Das ist kein Unterrohrschutz, das ist die Lackierung.


----------



## boblike (9. März 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unterrohrschutz, das ist die Lackierung.


Ich find die Lackierung sehr gelungen! Hast du das selbst gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (10. März 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Hab den Vergleich von mk7 zu mk 11. Das 11er ist schon eine Ecke länger vom oberrohr.  Als ich letztens das mk7 vom Kollegen gefahren bin, dachte ich mir:  wow,  auf dem kleinen Ding bin ich mal gefahren? !


Na dann würde ich lieber auch hier bei L bleiben. Finde das händling besser als in einer Race Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. März 2014)

icube schrieb:


> mal wieder eins mit ohne Farbe. Colorblocking der neuste Trend, dass ich nicht lach
> 
> Mk10 RAW | X01 Black-Edition | Syntace W30 28 Loch 650b Tubeless | Rock Shox Pike 650b Soloair
> 
> ...



Sehr geil,eines der schönsten 301 hier 
Hinterreifen sieht eigentlich mehr nach 29" aus,wär mal was ganz anderes für die Steil-Bergauf-Fahrer


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. März 2014)

Gestern aufm Trail gesehen:



 





Wir wurden geblendet


----------



## daddy yo yo (10. März 2014)

Also, diese 301-Fahrer sind schon extravagente Kerlchens!


----------



## bastea82 (10. März 2014)

Color Blocking heisst das, wie schön. Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn der Mist keinen Hipsternamen bekommen hätte. 
Der Trend geht auch vorbei. Ist wie bei den Arschgeweihen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. März 2014)

erst kommen noch Arschgeweihe in Color Blocking !


----------



## wildermarkus (10. März 2014)

Rüssel seins ! Neue Farbe und Laufräder!!
Kein Gold mehr?!!


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (10. März 2014)

knogi schrieb:


> Das ist kein Unterrohrschutz, das ist die Lackierung.


Kann man auf dem Bild leider nicht so genau erkennen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. März 2014)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Rüssel seins ! Neue Farbe und Laufräder!!
> Kein Gold mehr?!!


Woot!?  Das ist vom Rüssel?


----------



## motoerhead (11. März 2014)

oh schickes Teil!!! 
wenn man bei euch schon wieder fahren kann, dann kommen biker-wug und ich mal wieder vorbei  
gruß


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2014)

Da bin ich dabei! 
Anfang April? 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens m. (11. März 2014)

In trauter Gemeinschaft . . .



 


grüße
Jens M.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. März 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei!
> Anfang April?
> 
> Geht klar


----------



## biker-wug (12. März 2014)

Nächste Woche bekomm ich meinen Dienstplan, dann melde ich mich bei euch!!


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. März 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1582813]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. März 2014)

Super Foto! ... und schickes Bike


----------



## .t1mo (12. März 2014)

Immerwieder cool dein Rad.


----------



## iquilibrium (12. März 2014)

So Laufräder sind gekommen und Montiert, Bike ist zu 90% Fertig  

Rahmen: MK10 XXL
VR: 29" HR: 27,5"  Tune Naben und Ryde Trace Enduro Felge


----------



## rrueegg (12. März 2014)

Sehr schön - gefällt


----------



## jens m. (12. März 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Sehr schön - gefällt



An einem schwarzen Rahmen würden die schönen farbigen Teile noch besser zur Geltung kommen.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (12. März 2014)

Verdammt großes Radl, aber geil!

Wo gibt´s farbige Superlocks?


----------



## Kurbelkraft (12. März 2014)

*DAS FEIERABENDBIER PASSTe SO GUT........   *


----------



## Kurbelkraft (12. März 2014)

[


----------



## iquilibrium (12. März 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Verdammt großes Radl, aber geil!
> 
> Wo gibt´s farbige Superlocks?



eloxieren lassen ;-) Bei Tx-tuning


----------



## cubabluete (12. März 2014)

Das silberne ist sehr detailverliebt aufgebaut. Super.
Das grüne finde ich witzig, vor allem der Aufkleber und auch sehr schön. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das grün in echt noch besser rüber kommt.


----------



## rzOne20 (13. März 2014)

Kurbelkraft schrieb:


>


 
welche reifendurchmesser hast du, ist das vonre 27,5"? 
wenn ja warum hast du dich für diesen reifen entschieden?

ps: lustiger dämpfer. schäumt das bier nicht recht nach schnellen schlägen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaxxxon (13. März 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Das silberne ist sehr detailverliebt aufgebaut. Super.
> Das grüne finde ich witzig, vor allem der Aufkleber und auch sehr schön. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das grün in echt noch besser rüber kommt.


 Ich glaub eher, das ist die aufgeschnippelte Bierdose und kein Aufkleber. Egal. Beides schöne Räder, das silberne schaut trotz der schieren Größe noch stimmig aus.
Ich finde immer wieder cool, welche Laufräder bzw. Felgen so gefahren werden. Von den Felgen an iquilibriums Rad hab ich bis dato noch nix gehört, muss ich sagen.


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ps: lustiger dämpfer. schäumt das bier nicht recht nach schnellen schlägen?



Das wäre bei Bier der Fall. Hier handelt es sich aber um Heineken.


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. März 2014)

ich blende euch mal wieder mit einer Detailaufnahme!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (13. März 2014)

Kurbelkraft schrieb:


> *DAS FEIERABENDBIER PASSTe SO GUT........   *



Schönes Bike,speziell die Dose macht sich gut 
Ist der "kleine" Bremskolben hinten in der Luft oder greift der die Scheibe noch


----------



## michi3 (13. März 2014)

Mir scheint es gibt aktuell im LV Forum einen dezenten Trend zu grün

@Kurbelkraft 
schönes 301


----------



## biker-wug (13. März 2014)

Wobei der Eyecatcher schlechthin das gelbe von Rüssel ist.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (13. März 2014)

.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (13. März 2014)

.


----------



## Kurbelkraft (13. März 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> welche reifendurchmesser hast du, ist das vonre 27,5"?
> wenn ja warum hast du dich für diesen reifen entschieden?
> 
> ps: lustiger dämpfer. schäumt das bier nicht recht nach schnellen schlägen?



VR + HR beides 27,5"
Ist ein L Rahmen, hinten gibt es keine offizielle Freigabe für 27,5" seitens Liteville. Der Rock Razor passt auch gerade so rein. Wenn der Reifendruck etwa bei 3 bar liegt, schleift der Reifen am Hinterbau.
Warum vorne der Reifen....ich teste gerne selber Produkte um sie zu bewerten. So ist der Reifen halt auch mal dran 

P.S. Schnell Fahren und schnell trinken...dann schäumt es auch nicht


----------



## Kurbelkraft (13. März 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher, das ist die aufgeschnippelte Bierdose und kein Aufkleber.



Stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelkraft (13. März 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Schönes Bike,speziell die Dose macht sich gut
> Ist der "kleine" Bremskolben hinten in der Luft oder greift der die Scheibe noch



das ist kein Bremskolben, das ist der Anschluss. Der Bremskolben greift also voll zu.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (14. März 2014)

Ah ja,ist ja das Brakeforce Ding


----------



## scylla (14. März 2014)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> ich blende euch mal wieder mit einer Detailaufnahme!
> Anhang anzeigen 278841



da geht ein Zug durch den "Aschenbecher", der dann (so sieht es auf dem Bild aus) an der Sattelklemme endet, und im Sitzrohr steckt eine stinknormale P6 Sattelstütze? 
Wie kann man das Konstrukt verstehen?


----------



## Rüssel__ (14. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> da geht ein Zug durch den "Aschenbecher", der dann (so sieht es auf dem Bild aus) an der Sattelklemme endet, und im Sitzrohr steckt eine stinknormale P6 Sattelstütze?
> Wie kann man das Konstrukt verstehen?



Ich wollte ursprünglich die Vecnum Stütze verbauen und hab schon mal ne Hülle
als Einfädelhilfe durch den Rahmen gelegt.
Da ich die Saison aber mit normaler Stütze fahr, kommt die Hülle wieder raus.
"Aschenbecher" nicht ganz.....Der Zug geht am Sitzrohr (Gusset) rein und kommt
am Steuerrohr vorne wieder raus, so wie beim MK11/2


----------



## scylla (14. März 2014)

ach so.
Merci für die Erklärung!

Schöne Farbe btw


----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

Mein neuer Hobel ;-)))


----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

so jetzt mit Vector Carbon Lenker.


----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

weiss jemand wie man leichte Kratzer aus dem eloxierten race black wegbekommt, gibt es so eine art lackstift ?

mfg


----------



## Gosch (23. März 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausbesserung-eloxal.681467/#post-11711641


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

Danke für die rasche Antwort ;-)))


----------



## Kevin0679 (23. März 2014)

Etwas fahren hilft auch, der Dreck macht den Rest.


----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

leider kommt ans Oberrohr kein Dreck ;-)


----------



## frogbite (23. März 2014)

Ich benutze einen einfachen Auto(ausbesserungs-)lackstift in schwarz, pinsel davon etwas auf den Kratzer, lasse es gaaanz leicht antrocknen und tupfe dann mit dem Zeigefinger drauf. Dies gibt bei mir nach einiger Übung eine perfekte Eloxaloptik und ist abwaschfest.

Gruß,
F.B.


----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten .

was für ein Lackstift, ist der mattschwarz, von welcher Firma. 

grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. März 2014)

Junge- Junge- ein Lackstift halt der nicht vom anderen Plant kommt.
Vom billigen Auto eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilo888 (23. März 2014)

Kauf dir einfach Spraydose in Matt-Schwarz...geht auch


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. März 2014)

Lustig! Hier wird es manchmal etwas übertrieben, ist ja keine Gehirn-OP,  ein edding geht auch.


----------



## Rüssel__ (23. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Lustig! Hier wird es manchmal etwas übertrieben, ist ja keine Gehirn-OP,  ein edding geht auch.



Die Allgäuer sind halt Perfektionisten


----------



## Flork11 (23. März 2014)

so schaut"s aus , Allgäuer Perfektionismus!!! so a scheiss Kratzer schaut eben scheisse aus und will an am 2200 Euro Rahmen nicht rumpfuschen

Edding geht eben nicht, sieht man voll und geht sofort wieder weg.

Und ja ,ich habe einen Wasserfesten genommen


----------



## An der Alb (23. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Lustig! Hier wird es manchmal etwas übertrieben, ist ja keine Gehirn-OP



Stimmt, um ein Liteville muss man sich mit wesentlich höherem Aufwand kümmern


----------



## dre (24. März 2014)

Es ist und bleibt aber ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, oder?


----------



## mi.ro (24. März 2014)

Flork11 schrieb:


> weiss jemand wie man leichte Kratzer aus dem eloxierten race black wegbekommt, gibt es so eine art lackstift ?
> 
> mfg


Kratzer vom Lenkeranschlag?

So, wenn es ein großer Kratzen ist:





geht aber auch dezenter:





ist aber noch nicht gefinished!


----------



## DC. (24. März 2014)

Gebrauchsspuren bleiben nicht aus. Kleine Kratzer gehören dazu, egal wie penibel mandie Züge verlegt, Kettenstreben abklebt oder sonst was macht...
Wenn es ein Kunstwerk mit 2200,- Rahmen werden soll, häng das Ding an die Wand und fahre es nicht.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (24. März 2014)

Wo is denn das Problem, wenn er etwas ausbessern will? Er hat weder rumgeheult, dass er nen Kratzer hat, noch sich beschwert. Lediglich gefragt, wie er ihn am Besten ausbessert. Find ich vollkommen in Ordnung, nur weil jemand seine Sachen in best möglichem Zustand halten will, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht richtig benutzt werden


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2014)

Hier mal meins "fertig":

ziemlich genau 13kg:
- MK9 Gr. S
- Hope mit Flow
- Van RC2
- Pedale sind noch 520er
- 1-Fach mit 34er Race Face narrow wide, 11-36 und XT-Shadow+ funktioniert bis hier 100%ig















Hat sich seit der ersten Ausfahrt dann doch ein bisschen verändert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flork11 (24. März 2014)

he danny danke

ich wollte nur wissen wie man sowas ausbessern kann!!!!!
aber jetzt werd ich ihn nur noch dreckig machen, verkratzen und schnellstmöglich zerstören!!!!


----------



## cubabluete (24. März 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hier mal meins "fertig":
> 
> ziemlich genau 13kg:
> - MK9 Gr. S
> ...


Hinterbau noch in grün, dann machst du dir jeden Jäger zum Freund.


----------



## donadi (24. März 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hier mal meins "fertig":
> Hat sich seit der ersten Ausfahrt dann doch ein bisschen verändert:


 
Arbeitest du bei Proxxon?


----------



## jammerlappen (24. März 2014)

donadi schrieb:


> Arbeitest du bei Proxxon?


 
nicht mehr


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. März 2014)

Ich wollte doch mit meinem Kommentar niemanden zu nahe treten, deswegen bitte 
!nicht! persönlich nehmen! 

Ich fand es lediglich amüsant weil es klang als wollte man das Orange am Bugatti ausbessern und es muss der perfekte Lackstift sein. 

Ich bessere selbst doch auch aus. Ob das nun mit einem Edding, Autolack, Modellbaulack oder gar mit einem Aufkleber überdeckt wird ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Flork11 (24. März 2014)

Das ist mein Bugatti

Und glaub mir, es wird rangenommen , trotzdem darf man es pflegen . Dann gibts nach paar Jahren auch noch gut Asche dafür


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. März 2014)

Eben! Mach ich doch genauso!


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2014)

Update.
Jetzt mit Pike.......


----------



## DC. (25. März 2014)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_mo (25. März 2014)

aber immer noch keine numbernine dran.. tsts.
ich hab´s schon geschafft 
dafür ist bei dir offensichtlich die kuhscheisse scho weg und bei mir noch dran..


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. März 2014)

der_mo schrieb:


> aber immer noch keine numbernine dran.. tsts.
> ich hab´s schon geschafft
> dafür ist bei dir offensichtlich die kuhscheisse scho weg und bei mir noch dran..



Doch, sind seit gestern dran, aber die nächste Ausfahrt dauert leider wieder......
Die Schei... musste weg, ich wär zamt Rad aus m Haus geflogen wie das gerochen hat


----------



## der_mo (25. März 2014)

meins maukt immer noch.. zu krass.


----------



## An der Alb (25. März 2014)

der_mo schrieb:


> aber immer noch keine numbernine dran.. tsts...



Sind die Pflicht?


----------



## der_mo (25. März 2014)

nein, warum?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. März 2014)

Pornös, pornös Rüssel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (25. März 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Sind die Pflicht?



Der hot´se scho vier Wochen dahoim liegen und bringt se id nauf 
ok sie sind doch scho drauf ... wer lesen kann...


----------



## michi3 (25. März 2014)

Rahmen: Top
Farbe: Top
Fahrwerk: Top
Laufräder: Top
Bremsen: Top

Perfekte Maschine mit viel Sachverstand aufgebaut


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. März 2014)

Deins ist genauso ein Knaller!


----------



## mw01 (25. März 2014)

_*@Rüssel__ *_Dezentes Bike!  Hat auf alle Fälle einen Wiedererkennungswert.
Kannst du was zum Monarchenfahrwerk im Vergleich zum Serienfahrwerk sagen!?
Wie fühlt sicher Hinterbau an, ist der Monarch "Helmchen-tuned"?
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/ruessel__.134000/*
Danke!*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/ruessel__.134000/*


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. März 2014)

Der Dämpfer isch beim Rüssel wurscht, der ist eh immer auf Block!
Ausserdem isch des so a Gfühlsmolle, der kann da bestimmt keine Aussage dazu machen


----------



## Rüssel__ (26. März 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Rahmen: Top
> Farbe: Top
> Fahrwerk: Top
> Laufräder: Top
> ...



Oh, Danke für die Blumen.....ich denk in der Konfi wirds mich jetzt ne Zeit lang begleiten



mw01 schrieb:


> _*@Rüssel__ *_Dezentes Bike!  Hat auf alle Fälle einen Wiedererkennungswert.
> Kannst du was zum Monarchenfahrwerk im Vergleich zum Serienfahrwerk sagen!?
> Wie fühlt sicher Hinterbau an, ist der Monarch "Helmchen-tuned"?
> Danke!



Schreib ich Dir in ner PN



lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer isch beim Rüssel wurscht, der ist eh immer auf Block!
> Ausserdem isch des so a Gfühlsmolle, der kann da bestimmt keine Aussage dazu machen



A Gfühlsmolle???   Nah warte wenn ich wieder laufen kann....


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2014)

Da lach ich ja, in der Konfi wird es dich begleiten,  aber schon über 650b Vorderrad nachdenken.....

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## biker-wug (26. März 2014)

Gefühlsmolle ist top.
Ich schmeiss mich weg....

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## cubabluete (26. März 2014)

Hier meins nach dem Umbau von Lyrik coil auf pike und 1x10 Antrieb sowie vorne 650B.
Von 14,2 auf 13,2 kg


----------



## cubabluete (26. März 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. März 2014)

Nicht mein Aufbau, aber hat auf jeden Fall was. Was ist denn das für ein Kettenblatt und hast Du den Spacer am Tretlager nach links gesetzt?


----------



## DC. (26. März 2014)

Ganz schön dicker wemser. Ist bei dir das Gelände so unfreundlich, dass du die dicken reifen brauchst?   Gleiches gilt für die bremsen...mit xt bremsen und fat alberts sind sicherlich 12, 5 drin. Aber ok, dir muss es gefallen


----------



## cubabluete (26. März 2014)

Ohne Spacer montiert - funktioniert einwandfrei.
Magic Mary ist richtig gut, was man bei unserem Gelände gut brauchen kann und ist kaum schwerer als FA oder Hans Dampf.
Die 4 Kolben Bremse möchte ich nicht mehr missen, bringt schon was, wenn man fast 1000 HM am Stück runter rauscht.
Mir geht es nicht um das letzte Gramm - wichtiger ist mir ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Preis, Stabilität und Gewicht.


----------



## kippi (26. März 2014)

Nett.
Ich schätze auf ein Leonardi bei deiner 1x10
Musstest Du ein kleines Ritzel tauschen?
Bei der Mirfe fällt ein Ritzel weg und wird durch ein 16er ersetzt. Ist aber dummerweise auf meinem Streckengang.
Jetzt isses entweder zu leicht oder zu schwer


----------



## Normansbike (26. März 2014)

Meine beiden Schätzchen zum vergleich. 
Das im Effektlack mk3 12,2 kg, das weiße mk4 12,3kg.
Fazit, beide machen auf ihre Weise spaß, doch das mk3 ist difinitiv Stabiler.


----------



## cubabluete (26. März 2014)

kippi schrieb:


> Nett.
> Ich schätze auf ein Leonardi bei deiner 1x10
> Musstest Du ein kleines Ritzel tauschen?
> Bei der Mirfe fällt ein Ritzel weg und wird durch ein 16er ersetzt. Ist aber dummerweise auf meinem Streckengang.
> Jetzt isses entweder zu leicht oder zu schwer



Hast recht ist Leonardi. Getauscht werden lediglich die 3 größten. Die Abstufung ist sehr harmonisch. Ich hab mich für ein 26iger Blatt entschieden, damit ich beim leichtesten Gang auf meine vorige Version 22iger Blatt - 36iger Ritzel komme. Wir fahren teilweise lange steile Trails rauf und da tut 26 - 42 echt gut. Im flachen muss man im schwersten schon ganz schön kurbeln - aber so lange wird bei uns nicht flach gefahren.


----------



## supasini (27. März 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Fazit, beide machen auf ihre Weise spaß, doch das mk3 ist difinitiv Stabiler.



Norman, das schreibst du immer wieder. Ich mag einfach nicht glauben, dass das am Rahmen liegt, wenn ich mir die verbauten Laufräder an den beiden Bikes ansehe. Die kranken Brüder sind ja nicht unbedingt für die stabilsten Räder bekannt...


----------



## Normansbike (27. März 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> Norman, das schreibst du immer wieder. Ich mag einfach nicht glauben, dass das am Rahmen liegt, wenn ich mir die verbauten Laufräder an den beiden Bikes ansehe. Die kranken Brüder sind ja nicht unbedingt für die stabilsten Räder bekannt...


 Es liegt nicht am Rahmen, da hast du Recht. es sind aber nicht nur die Laufräder sondern viel mehr die Gabel. Als ich die Umrüstung von der Sektor mit 9mm und 1/8 auf Revelation taped mit 15q gemacht habe, konnte ich es kaum glauben wie sehr so etwas ausmacht. Zudem sagt die Gabel nicht so tief ein wie die Sektor, gerade in verblocktem Gelände.
Wollte hier auch keinem auf den Zeiger gehen, sondern viel mehr ausdrücken das wenn man die richtigen Komponenten wählt der Rahmen erst mal keinen großen Unterschied macht.
Zudem liegt es auch bestimmt am Carbon Lenker, Cobalt11 zu Idione11.
LG Norman


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2014)

Nach grossem Umbau.......
Von 26 auf 650b.
Von 21mm Felgen auf 35mm Felgen
Von 680er Lenker auf 760
Von 60 auf 40er Vorbau
Von 2 Fach auf 1 Fach
Von XT Schaltung zu Sram XO1
...nur bei der Kassette habe ich mich doch fuer die XX1 entschieden weil das Schwarz dann doch langsam abblaettert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (30. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Nach grossem Umbau.......
> Von 26 auf 650b.
> Von 21mm Felgen auf 35mm Felgen
> Von 680er Lenker auf 760
> ...


Sehr geil!  Und wie fährt es sich? Unterschiede zu merken?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2014)

Definitiv! Fühlt sich an wie ein neues Rad, "fast anderes Modell".
Rollt wirklich besser und leichter über Sachen, lässt sich allerdings auch schlechter beschleunigen, fühlt sich so agil an wie 26.
Ich bin ziemlich begeistert.
Dass das Rad in XL nun auch endlich proportionaler aussieht ist natürlich auch ein willkommener Nebeneffekt!

Von der Sram Schaltung bin ich sowas von begeistert, das schaltet so dermaßen sauber, leise und schnell.... es ist schon fast lächerlich! Ein absoluter Traum. 
Wirklich scheiß teuer und ich habe beim bestellen mit den Zähnen geknirscht, aber es war es Wert!


----------



## Normansbike (30. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Definitiv! Fühlt sich an wie ein neues Rad, "fast anderes Modell".
> Rollt wirklich besser und leichter über Sachen, lässt sich allerdings auch schlechter beschleunigen, fühlt sich so agil an wie 26.
> Ich bin ziemlich begeistert.
> Dass das Rad in XL nun auch endlich proportionaler aussieht ist natürlich auch ein willkommener Nebeneffekt!
> ...


Agil und Sicherheit, das ist das was mir wichtig geworden ist. So merke ich das ich auch Hürden nehme, die sonst nie genommen hätte. Da bei mir ja evt. Ein Mk11 ansteht, könnte ich ja doch mal überlegen die 26" zu verlassen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (30. März 2014)

Saubre Arbeit Chris
Schaut super aus......


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. März 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Definitiv! Fühlt sich an wie ein neues Rad, "fast anderes Modell".
> Rollt wirklich besser und leichter über Sachen, lässt sich allerdings auch schlechter beschleunigen, fühlt sich so agil an wie 26.
> Ich bin ziemlich begeistert.
> Dass das Rad in XL nun auch endlich proportionaler aussieht ist natürlich auch ein willkommener Nebeneffekt!
> ...



Lässt sich schlechter Beschleunigen aber agil wie 26"?
Seltsam, ich habe bisher noch nicht einmal gemerkt ob ich ein 26" oder 27" Probe gefahren bin.
Kein wirklicher Unterschied.

Lenker und Vorbau machen bestimmt mehr aus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. März 2014)

uralt MK8 mit 26"



neu ist ne Delle in der HR Felge und der Dreck der am Bike klebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Lässt sich schlechter Beschleunigen aber agil wie 26"?
> Seltsam, ich habe bisher noch nicht einmal gemerkt ob ich ein 26" oder 27" Probe gefahren bin.
> Kein wirklicher Unterschied.
> 
> Lenker und Vorbau machen bestimmt mehr aus.



Das kann natürlich sein. Die vielen Unterschiede machen es schwer. Es wäre bestimmt besser zu beurteilen wenn ich lediglich den LRS gewechselt hätte. 

---

Danke Rüssel!


----------



## gershon (30. März 2014)

Hallo,
nach Jahren des Hardtail fahrens habe ich mir über den Winter ein 301 aufgebaut und muss sagen....
ich bin echt begeistert wieviel Spaß so ein Fully macht


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2014)

Hi Chris,
der neue Aufbau sieht schon schick aus und durchdacht ist er auch!
Viel Spaß damit. Schön wenn der erste Eindruck so gut ist - warum auch immer 
Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## rrueegg (30. März 2014)

mit neuer Kamera geknipst


----------



## Normansbike (30. März 2014)

Schöne Bikes die letzten sehen kann ich nur.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. März 2014)

Danke Kilian! 
Ja also bin wirklich sehr gut gefahren mit den 650b und ich  glaube nicht dass ich da nochmal zurück zu 26 gehe. 
Gut dass du das alles hier angestiftet hast und der Vorreiter warst!

---

Schönes Bike rrueegg,  kommt gut mit der Kurbel und Kette!


----------



## Sebastian301 (1. April 2014)

MK10 Scaled Sizing, QIA Hebel, Helmchen Tuned Monarch, funzt 1a


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. April 2014)

... nicht zu vergessen, dass es richtig gut rüber kommt ...


----------



## Sebastian301 (2. April 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> ... nicht zu vergessen, dass es richtig gut rüber kommt ...


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pure_Power (4. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (4. April 2014)

Wie hast den Dämpfer rein bekommen? Der soll angeblich nicht passen und an den Umlenkhebeln anschlagen wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. April 2014)

Möglicherweise die Abschiedsfotos meines MK5 Evo II 

Uphill






Downhill





Man beachte das DH/UH - patend pending - ultraflexible Gripoptimizing System aka kleine Stützräder


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. April 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wie hast den Dämpfer rein bekommen? Der soll angeblich nicht passen und an den Umlenkhebeln anschlagen wurde mir gesagt.



Ist auch mein Kenntnisstand... ...direkt von der Quelle.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Kevin0679 (6. April 2014)

Mein derzeitiger Isartrails-Aufbau, der LRS mit der Flow und der Bereifung in 2,4 ist mir da zuviel. Der kommt immer seltener ans Radl.


----------



## Pure_Power (6. April 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wie hast den Dämpfer rein bekommen? Der soll angeblich nicht passen und an den Umlenkhebeln anschlagen wurde mir gesagt.





Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ist auch mein Kenntnisstand... ...direkt von der Quelle.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Hallo zusammen,
da muss man in der Tat ein wenig nachhelfen :
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1598054
Unter uns, ich habe in der Vergangenheit ja immer die Leute, die an ihren 601 Wippen gefeilt haben ein wenig belächelt.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt auch zum Dremel gegriffen. Quick´n dirty. Ich gebe zu, es ist kein Meisterwerk, aber es ist funktional. Habe die Wippen im verbauten Zustand bearbeitet. Man hätte auch minimal weniger Material wegnehmen können, aber so habe ich noch ein wenig Luft an der engsten Stelle zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe. Zur Performance des CCDB schreibe ich vielleicht heute Abend noch etwas. Eins vorab, ich würde es wieder tun


----------



## cubabluete (6. April 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Zur Performance des CCDB schreibe ich vielleicht heute Abend noch etwas. Eins vorab, ich würde es wieder tun


Das würde mich brennend interessieren, wie der am 301er werkelt.
Würde bei dem Dämpfer ein Flaschenhalter mit Trinkflasche rein gehen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. April 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da muss man in der Tat ein wenig nachhelfen :
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1598054
> Unter uns, ich habe in der Vergangenheit ja immer die Leute, die an ihren 601 Wippen gefeilt haben ein wenig belächelt.
> Allerdings habe ich jetzt auch zum Dremel gegriffen. Quick´n dirty. Ich gebe zu, es ist kein Meisterwerk, aber es ist funktional. Habe die Wippen im verbauten Zustand bearbeitet. Man hätte auch minimal weniger Material wegnehmen können, aber so habe ich noch ein wenig Luft an der engsten Stelle zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe. Zur Performance des CCDB schreibe ich vielleicht heute Abend noch etwas. Eins vorab, ich würde es wieder tun


Warum, sieht doch ganz gut aus und sieht eh keine Wutz!
Wuerde mich auch mal interessieren wie Du ihn findest nach einiger erFAHRung!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. April 2014)

Wer so einen Dämpfer einbaut muss (!) sich damit auskennen, sonst geht der Schuss nach hinten los.
Ich behaupte, dass 90% nicht damit zurecht kommen.

Lasst euch liebter was "Helmchen" vorabstimmen, auch wenn das in der Eisdiele nicht so cool aussieht.


----------



## cubabluete (6. April 2014)

Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt. Wenn man sich ein bisserl mit Druck und Zugstufen beschäftigt dürfte es nicht so ein großes Problem sein den optimal abzustimmen. Notfalls gibt ja auch noch freundliche Händler, die einem helfen können. Fraglich ist eher wie er generell mit dem 301 harmoniert, vor allem im Vergleich zum originalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt. Wenn man sich ein bisserl mit Druck und Zugstufen beschäftigt dürfte es nicht so ein großes Problem sein den optimal abzustimmen. Notfalls gibt ja auch noch freundliche Händler, die einem helfen können. Fraglich ist eher wie er generell mit dem 301 harmoniert, vor allem im Vergleich zum originalen.



Du kannst mir glauben dass auch die meisten Händler sich nicht auskennen.
Ich hab viele bekannt die mit dem Ding rumfahren.
90% sind flasch eingestellt, davon sagt die eine Hälfte "hab keine Ahnung", die andere meinst "keine Lust auf die viele Schrauberei".

Und sich einfach mit Druck- und Zugstufen zu beschäftigen ist was anderes als das Einstellen der Schaltung.


----------



## cubabluete (7. April 2014)

Dachte das Wissen unter den 301 Fahrern ist höher, weil die meisten doch selbst aufbauen.
Der, der sich ein Bike von der Stange kauft, wird mit Dämpfereinstellungen nicht viel am Hut haben.


----------



## Gosch (7. April 2014)

was hat bike aufbauen mit dämpfereinstellung zu tun ... ebenfalls nix.
Zu mal ja liteville den Dämpfer mitliefert...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. April 2014)

jep, auch bei den Litevillern/301 Fahrer sind viele mit dem Auslieferzustand des Dämpfers unterwegs.


----------



## Toolkid (7. April 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Dachte das Wissen unter den 301 Fahrern ist höher, weil die meisten doch selbst aufbauen...


Da gibt es einige LVler, die sich das Rad von einem Händler aufbauen lassen, der ihnen zuvor auch noch die Anbauteile aufschwatzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

es spielt keine Rolle in welchem Rad der Dämpfer sitzt.
Es ist der Fahrer.

Insofern kommen einem die neuen Endurodämpfer sehr entgegen.
Die sind stark auf bergab getrimmt und für bergauf gibt es einen einfachen Hebel.

Ich habe am WE zu einem FloatX gewechselt und muss sagen "wow"!
Auch wenn das Ding dem normalen Float sehr ähnlich erscheint hat kaum noch damit zu tun. (z. B. ist das ProPedal im offenen Modus wirklich komplett ausgeschaltet)
Wer die Möglichkeit hat das Ding im 301 zu testen, der sollte das mal tun.
Abmessungen sollten passen.


----------



## cubabluete (7. April 2014)

Na dann gehör ich zu den wenigen, die sich damit beschäftigen, weil ich einen Dämpfer gerne so gut wie möglich auf meine Bedürfnisse abstimmen möchte.
Weil Luft rein pumpen ist halt nur die halbe Miete.


----------



## Deleted 151460 (7. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wer so einen Dämpfer einbaut muss (!) sich damit auskennen, sonst geht der Schuss nach hinten los.
> Ich behaupte, dass 90% nicht damit zurecht kommen.
> 
> Lasst euch liebter was "Helmchen" vorabstimmen, auch wenn das in der Eisdiele nicht so cool aussieht.



wer nicht weiß wie man die Dämpfung einstellt, kann auch keine (gescheiten) Vorgaben machen für den Tuningexperten (welchen auch immer) die dieser Umsetzt. Und dementsprechend können dies das Ergebnis auch nicht (vernünftig) beurteilen.
So gesehen ist die Frage, was die 90% bekommen...
Zumindestens ist dies im Motorrennsport so. 

Zum Cane Creek Dämpfer. Zumindestens in meinem Rad (160mm) stößt auch der Kanister am Oberrohr an. Sieht in dem Bild auch so aus.
Durch modifizieren der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme kann man hier etwas Luft gewinnen, bei Verwendung der Originalhebel (die natürlich weiterhin angeschliffen werden müssen).


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

ja. wer dem tuner nicht sagen kann was er will, der schraubt blind rum. 
typisch sind die einstellungen damit der Dämpfer mehr im mittleren ferderweg arbeitet. ....


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2014)

Ich glaub, dass meine beiden Vorredner das Pferd von der falschen Seite aufzäumen, wobei ich Röckys Beitrag nicht wirklich verstehe.

Einem Tuner kann man sagen, wie und was gefahren wird und idealerweise, was daran stört. Dazu kommen technische Daten, wie Gewicht und Radspezifisches. Daraus kann "der Tuner" (in meinem Fall ziemlich offensichtlich) ableiten, welches Setup sinnvoll sein kann.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2014)

vielleicht nicht gut ausgedrückt. und in gewisser Weise hast du natürlich recht. 
der tuner weiß an welchem Rad er in welche Richtung drehen muss um ein bestimmtes Ergebnis zu erzielen. er weiß auch wie sich verschiedene Parameter gegenseitig beeinflussen.  

der Laie verstellt auf gut Glück und weiß nicht wann ein optimum erreicht ist. 

ich für meinen teil kann sagen, dass ich oft beim 2ten mal nicht mehr die Linie von der testfahrt davor treffe.
und dann kommt auch noch die nachlassende Konditionen dazu.

das alles ist sehr aufwendig und man findet kein ende. 
und irgendwann will man dann doch biken?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2014)

eben!


----------



## motoerhead (7. April 2014)

mk9 L 160mm zu 120mm mit ganzen 13,2 kg 

die gabel wird noch von 160mm auf 150mm getravelt und wenn alles passt noch etwas gekürzt...
danach kommt vorn noch eine 203mm bremsscheibe und der lielane spacer wird gegen einen schwarzen getauscht.
wenn noch andere reifen drauf sind, dann sollte alles passen 
mit den anderen reifen bin ich dann bei 13,6kg bzw. 13,7kg


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2014)

Sehr geil! Meins sah heute auch so aus - allerdings mit anderen Rockarms, Gabel und Hinterrad  Ich hoffe es macht Dir genauso grossen Spass. 120 & 150 fänd ich auch sehr reizvoll...


----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2014)

Schaut absolut genial aus. 
Die Gabel kommt genial. 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (7. April 2014)

Morgen wird getestet! 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. April 2014)

Die neuen Laufräder? Servus


----------



## User85319 (8. April 2014)

motoerhead schrieb:


>



Geiles Bike und geiles Bier


----------



## Beach90 (8. April 2014)

301 ... in Action


----------



## Mountain77 (8. April 2014)

Endlich mal wieder eine Thor zu sehen... Hab Lust meine auch mal wieder im 301 zu fahren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. April 2014)

Beach90 schrieb:


> 301 ... in Action


das arme 301, das ist ja eingesperrt !


----------



## Gosch (9. April 2014)

(kleinere) Neuerungen 2014:
- Ergon GE1 Griffe
- Racing Bros Dichtungen an der Lyrik
- Trickstuff Bremsscheiben
- WolfTooth Kettenblatt 28T + Bash
- neue Lager: Syntace W35, Syntace Numbernine


----------



## Mountain77 (9. April 2014)

Schickes raw!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. April 2014)

Wollte mich gerade anschließen!
Erinnert mich an meins. Also was Farbe, Gruppe und Dämpfer angeht. Mit den meisten deiner Änderungen kann ich wenig anfangen, aber die Griffe interessieren mich auch, falls meine Litard-Skins superleicht Teile nix taugen.
Frage zum Dämpfer: Ist der Standart oder irgendwie getunt? Hab den seit Wochen auch zuhase, aber da ich noch keine neuen Laufräder habe konnte ich den noch nicht testen und weiß nicht WIE zwigend eine Tuning nötig wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (9. April 2014)

Schönes raw! Jetzt müssen noch die Aufkleber von den Federelementen ab, dann ist es schön clean.

Kannst du zu den Bremsscheiben schon etwas sagen?

Bas


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (9. April 2014)

Neue Lager in den W 35 war das nötig? Wieviele km hast du den schon draufgespult?


----------



## jaxxxon (11. April 2014)

motoerhead schrieb:


> mk9 L 160mm zu 120mm mit ganzen 13,2 kg
> 
> die gabel wird noch von 160mm auf 150mm getravelt und wenn alles passt noch etwas gekürzt...
> danach kommt vorn noch eine 203mm bremsscheibe und der lielane spacer wird gegen einen schwarzen getauscht.
> ...


 
Sieht echt klasse aus! Ich muss jetzt auch langsam auf 1x umrüsten. Aus welchem Modelljahr stammt die Kurbel, und welche Kassette Schaltwerkkombi fährst Du? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Gosch (11. April 2014)

*Flo-mit-W*
Griffe finde ich nach kurzer Eingewöhnung gut - nix auffälliges. Liegen super in der Hand und ich fahr sie gern
ohne (berg rauf) bzw. mit (berg ab) Handschuhen.
Dämpfer ist von Lord Hälmchen getuned - Serie ist M/M Tune für den 301 Hinterbau zu straff

*bastea82*
Bleibt erstmal so, da die Gabel "bedruckt" ist.
Die Discs sind super .... verziehen sich nicht/schleiffrei.quietschen bissl wenns nass ist

*Dr.Rossifumi*
War beim Service mit enthalten - 1500km


----------



## cuberni (12. April 2014)

Sodele,
hat ein bissle gedauert, aber stell jetzt auch mal "der Gerät" hier rein. Ist jetzt zwar ziemlich normal, bin aber trotzdem vollstens zufrieden. 
Danke auch an alle für die Tipps und Anregungen.

Grüße Berni





  (PS: Dass man aber auch in seiner anfänglichen Euphorie, sich so´n "beschränkten Nick" zulegen musste....)


----------



## Duke_do (12. April 2014)

Mal wieder ein Update von meinem MK11:









Laufräder sind neu. Vorne Ryde Trace Enduro mit Princes und CX-Ray. Der Reifen ist ein DHR 2 3C. Gefällt mir sehr gut, könnte mein neuer Allrounder werden. Hinten eine Platikfelge von Nextie, die von den Maßen die Flow ersetzt hat (23mm Maulweite, 30mm Außen, Gewicht 351 Gramm). Nabe ist eine Acros 54 und auch CX-Ray. Das Laufrad wiegt 788 Gramm mit Tape und Ventil. Der X-King Protection wirdals Schönwetterreifen genutzt, wenn es Gröber wird habe ich noch ein anderes Hinterrad mit MK2.









Felge hat schon den ersten Einschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanR1 (13. April 2014)

Nun endlich kann ich auch mein 301 hier posten


----------



## motoerhead (13. April 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Sieht echt klasse aus! Ich muss jetzt auch langsam auf 1x umrüsten. Aus welchem Modelljahr stammt die Kurbel, und welche Kassette Schaltwerkkombi fährst Du? Gerne auch per PN.



hey danke! 
kurbel: is ne xtr 970 
kettenblatt: race face single narrow
Kassette: xt+42 blatt (10fach)
schaltwerk: slx
schalthebel saint


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. April 2014)




----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. April 2014)

Fast fertig

Hier noch mit geliehenem Laufradsatz.
Sobald der Neue da ist gibt es richtige Fotos und Liste der Änderungen


----------



## gab-star (14. April 2014)

Den weisse Monarch ist cool!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (15. April 2014)

Hehe, danke. Überlege nur, ob ich ihn jetzt tunen lasse oder auf den neuen warte. Reserven hat er ja, aber wirklich feinfühlig arbeitet er in dem Setup nicht. Warte evtl mal nich ab bis es die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Debon air gibt


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

wenn es besser als mit dem Monarch im 301 klappen soll:
www.freeride-magazine.com/e_bikes/gutes-ansprechverhalten-beim-fox-daempfer/a22459.html#.U0zW91c085Z


----------



## DC. (15. April 2014)

@Flo-mit-W:
Schick den Monarch zum Gino von flatout suspension. Service + Tuning und das Ding läuft wunderbar "fluffig".


----------



## Kevin0679 (15. April 2014)

Wären mir wieder zu viele Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen. Kauft einen günstigen rp23 oder eben Monarch und lasst ihn 
pushen oder helmilinchen. Dann muss man sich darum keine Sorgen mehr machen. Kann aber nur Erfahrungen zu Push mitteilen, da fliegt alles überflüssige raus und es funktioniert. Der Service am Fox ist dann auch immer schnell selbst gemacht und fertig. Fahren und Dämpfer vergessen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Wären mir wieder zu viele Möglichkeiten zum Einstellen. Kauft einen günstigen rp23 oder eben Monarch und lasst ihn
> pushen oder helmilinchen. Dann muss man sich darum keine Sorgen mehr machen. Kann aber nur Erfahrungen zu Push mitteilen, da fliegt alles überflüssige raus und es funktioniert. Der Service am Fox ist dann auch immer schnell selbst gemacht und fertig. Fahren und Dämpfer vergessen.



Ich habe den Vergleich von RP23- RP23 gepusht- Float X.
Auch wenn der gepushte RP deutlich besser ist als das original, der Float X kann das eindeutig besser.
Die Aussage "im 301 eine Klasse besser als RP oder Monarch" kann ich unterschreiben.

Im Gegensatz zum RP kann beim Float X das ProPedal komplett abgeschaltet werden, BoostValve hat er nicht.
Zudem soll er durch seine Bauart sehr tuningfreundlich sein.

Und wenn man einen gepimpten Monarch von Stefan vergleichen will, dann sollte auch der Float X einer Kur unterzogen sein.
Aber das kommt noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (15. April 2014)

"besser" ist doch immer relativ. Vermeintlich besser wird uns doch mit jedem neuem Mountainbike suggeriert. Die immer unabhängigen Tests in den Magazinen bestätigen das ja auch. Ich fahre den RP jetzt seit knapp 2 Jahren und vermisse(außer mehr eigene Fahrtechnik) da nichts, auch wenn der Dt noch da ist und auch seine Vorteile hat. Ich war damit auch zufrieden, habe mich aber von dem immer besser Wahn anstecken lassen und den Fox verbaut. War schon ein Fortschritt, aber ein 301 mit Dt und mehr KÖNNEN hätten es bestimmt auch getan. Ich sage nur Pike, sicher eine geniale Gabel aber dafür eine funktionierendes System zu verkaufen, weil es gerade überall die beste Gabel ist?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

Ich habe mit Absicht "besser" geschrieben um es allgemein zu halten.
Der Float X ist dem RP in allen Situationen überlegen.
Sei es das feinfühlige Ansprechen, das Druckstufenmanagement oder auch die Zugstufen.

Ich wollte hier nur den Hinweis geben, dass es mittlerweile etwas "von der Stange" gibt, dass aus einem 301 Hinterbau mehr rausholen kann.
Es ist hier Tradition solche Aussagen irgendwie weich zu spülen mit dem Tenor "ich bin zufrieden mit dem was ich habe".
Solche Leuten können das ja einfach überlesen.
Wer das Ding mal testen ann sollte das tun, er wird mir sicher zustimmen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (15. April 2014)

Interessante Beiträge. @Rockyrider: den Test kenne ich. Ein bisschen früher hatten sie auch einen Dauertest mit dem 301. Xx1, pike, scaled sizing etc. Da war die Aussage, der ctd bringt zu wenig, float x war viel viel besser und getunter monarch hätte noch besser mit der Gabel harmoniert. 
Fand ja das Ansprechverhalten gut, aber die Reserven haben gefehlt. Fahre das bike mit 160mm und in harten Landungen oder stärken Kompressionen ging er mir zu schnell durch. 
Denke wenn ich die kohle hab lass ich ihn anpassen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

Die endprogression wird beim CDT/ RP über das Volumen der Luftkammer angepasst.
Dafür gibt es Spacer zu kaufen die man selbst einsetzen kann.


----------



## captainkroggy (15. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die endprogression wird beim CDT/ RP über das Volumen der Luftkammer angepasst.
> Dafür gibt es Spacer zu kaufen die man selbst einsetzen kann.


 Wo kann man die kaufen? Habe ca. 95kg aufgerödelt und denke, da lässt sich der Dämpfer doch noch besser drauf einstellen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

gibt es online, z. b. hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html 

Welche Spacer du in welchen Dämpfer einsetzen kannst steht hier:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm
Da steht auch wie man die Spacer einsetzt.

Bei 95kg bestimmt sinnvoll/ erforderlich...


----------



## captainkroggy (15. April 2014)

...geht auch schneller als 20kg abnehmen , danke !!!


----------



## cubabluete (15. April 2014)

Ich würde den Fox zu TF-tuned schicken (für Rockshox ist sicher Helmchen die 1. Adresse). Ich bin mit dem pushen extrem zufrieden. Dies ist dann vorteilhaft, wenn sowieso ein Service ansteht. Service und pushen kosten inkl. Versand unter 200 Euro. Nicht so teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Fox Service auch über 100 kostet und man dann erst wieder den gleichen Dämpfer hat. Ich kann es nur empfehlen, weil sie freundlich, kompetent und extrem schnell arbeiten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

Da hst du sicher Recht, aber das Ergbenis ist zum Float X nicht das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Da hst du sicher Recht, aber das Ergbenis ist zum Float X nicht das gleiche.



Der Float X ist für Fox ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung, hat aber auch seine Tücken. 
a) Er ist sauteuer. Das ist ein Fakt und nicht wegzudiskutieren. 
b) Wenn er geserviced werden soll braucht ihr entweder ne Stickstofffüllanlage oder müsst euch mit Toxoholics rumägern. 
c) Ersatzteile kriegt ihr als Endkunde gar nicht, Dichtungen auch nicht.
d) Eigentlich werdet ihr komplett im Regen stehen gelassen. Wenn was ist soll das Ding zu Toxoholics... ...und den Laden wünsche ich nicht mal meinem schlimmsten Feind an den Hals.

Alternative - ab zu TF damit. Das ist
a) auch teuer
b) Englischkenntnisse sind dringend anzuraten
Kurzum - auch nicht ohne Tücken. Dafür ist die Qualität der Arbeit von TF über alles erhaben und der Service super. Für Fox sind die Jungs DER EINZIGE Ansprechpartner.

Alternative - der M+:
Einen M+ könnt ihr, handwerkliches Geschick und Schraubstock vorausgesetzt, im Zweifel selber servicen. Das einzige Spezialwerkzeug was ihr braucht kostet kaum 10 Euro. Die Dichtungen kriegt ihr in jedem Laden. Anleitung im Netz. Der handwerkliche Anspruch ist gering. Wer nicht gerade 2 linke Hände a 5 Daumen hat bekommt das hin. Alternativ gibt es in Deutschland sicher dutzende Adressen die den Service schnell und bezahlbar abwickeln.

Dazu gibts noch so nen Typen der seit ca. einem Jahr nix macht außer mit der jeweils aktuellen Monarch Plus Generation Testserien im 301 zu fahren, deutlich dreistellige Kundenfeedbacks gesammelt hat (90% seiner Kunden fahren 301) und der nebenher noch mehrere Hersteller bedient. Und selbst wenn ihr bei dem Kerl, der zugegeben nicht der günstigste Anbieter im Feld ist, einen Monarch Plus abstimmen lasst hab ihr danach, im Vergleich zum Erwerb eines _nicht _abgestimmten Float X, genügend Kohle übrig für ein überaus üppiges und fett gelebtes Bikewochenende!

Natürlich ist hier jedem klar das der letzte Absatz mich meint. Es ist auch nicht meine Art hier großartig Werbung zu machen aber der Gedanke dieses neue Fox-Federbein zu nutzen erscheint mir bei dem Preis einfach nur abstrus. Und wenn sogar Bike-Bravos schon mangelde thermische Stabilität monieren dann ist das bedenklich.

Ich krieg wohl Ende April nochmal einen Float X zum ausgiebigen testen, im Verlaub Mai bekomme ich den ersten Monarch Plus Debon-Air. Für den Rocky-Rider wird im Verlauf Mai einer meiner Dauertest-Monarch Plus frei, der sieht zwar dank ca. 50 Demontagen schon leicht gequält aus, zum testen reicht er aber alle mal. Den pass ich dir gern auf dein Rotwild an.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2014)

Hi Stefan,

deine Einwände sind sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Ich habe daher immer betont, dass man nur ungetunte Seriendämpfer vergleichen soll.
Dein Angebot mit dem testdämpfer nehme ich gerne an.


----------



## Markus. (15. April 2014)

gequält sieht der nicht mal aus, es fehlen Aufkleber. ;-)


----------



## cubabluete (15. April 2014)

Schöne Ausführungen Stefan - das bringt Licht ins Dunkel des Dämpferdschungels.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. April 2014)

Was ist denn bei Toxo das Problem? Habe meinen Dämpfer dort innerhalb von 48h reparieren lassen, hat perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## StephanR1 (16. April 2014)

Die Probleme mit Toxo kann ich nicht immer verstehen. Wenn es um den reinen Service geht, funktioniert es inzwischen sehr gut. Kurz vor Montagetermin bekommt man eine Mail und schickt Gabel oder Dämpfer ab, ein paar Tage später ist alles wieder da.
Ok bei einem Freund wurde der Dichtungsring an der Gabel nicht richtig reingedrückt und es suppte Öl raus, sowas sollte nicht passieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (16. April 2014)

Zum verfüllen des Fox tut es auch normale Luft, die besteht auch aus 80% Stickstoff.
Vorteile von Stickstoff sind halt die längere Dichtheit, alternativ kann man auch SF 6 nehmen oder vom freundlichen Reifenhändler die Flasche mit reifenfüllgas ausleihen.

Bei TFt kostet der Fox knappe 700€ incl. Tuning. Da kriegt man das Tuning praktisch umsonst. Aber das ist schon der Wahnsinn, 700 Euro ...

Und der "noch bessere" BOS steht in den Startlöchern, d.h. Wieder Geld ausgeben, oder der Debion oder....


----------



## Kevin0679 (16. April 2014)

Ist da ein E-Antrieb verbaut? Da braucht mein keine Wurzeln mehr um ein Trailgefühl zu bekommen, für die Stadt.


----------



## sportfuchs (16. April 2014)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit Toxo kann ich nicht immer verstehen. Wenn es um den reinen Service geht, funktioniert es inzwischen sehr gut. Kurz vor Montagetermin bekommt man eine Mail und schickt Gabel oder Dämpfer ab, ein paar Tage später ist alles wieder da.
> Ok bei einem Freund wurde der Dichtungsring an der Gabel nicht richtig reingedrückt und es suppte Öl raus, sowas sollte nicht passieren...


 
Schön wenn es bei Dir funktioniert. Ich warte nach 2 Mails und einem Telefonanruf, wo man mir gesagt hat, dass man derzeit einen Auftragsstau und bald auf mich zukommt, immer noch auf einen Termin. Das war vor 2 Monaten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2014)

Hast du dein federelement selbst hingeschickt, oder dein Händler?
Hat dem Päckchen irgend etwas schriftliches von dir beigelegen?

Ich hatte bisher auch nur positive Erfahrungen mit Toxo wenn ich etwas selbst hingeschickt habe und ein begeleitschreiben beilag.
Oft lassen die Händler das Päckchen mal etwas liegen bis mehrere fedelemente zusammen gekommen sind.

Ansonsten würde ich nochmals anrufen, 2 Monate sind irgendwie ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Kevin0679 (16. April 2014)

Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Toxo. Es gibt aber immer wieder Zeiträume an denen plötzlich alle meinen Ihren Dämpfer oder auch die Gabel zum Service schicken zu müssen, so vor 2 Monaten wenn man das Bike so langsam aus dem Keller holt oder die Fahrradhändler "so gute" Frühjahrscheck Angebote machen. War ja dieses Jahr etwas früher. Natürlich kann es da zu Problemen bei einem Dienstleister kommen. Ist doch bei Autoreifen ähnlich. Natürlich kann man auch einfach Pech haben und es geht gerade zum Saisonstart etwas kaputt, aber da prinzipiell ein Unternehmen schlecht zu reden? Ich weiß nicht ob das sein muss. Zumal sich ja eh immer nur die melden wo mal was nicht funktioniert und die zigtausend Anderen sind einfach zufrieden. Wenn ich mich auf spezielle Umbauten spezialisiere und nicht für die breite Bikerwelt tätig bin, dann kann ich natürlich anders agieren.
Ich finde diesen Servicewahn von Fox auch nicht gut, aber das weiß ja eigentlich jeder der sich so ein Teil kauft, Rockshox geht da anders mit um. Einen Fox Dämpfer kann man aber schnell selbst warten. Die Gabeln und hier besonders die Talas oder terralogic sind halt etwas aufwendiger.


----------



## sportfuchs (16. April 2014)

Es ging bei mir um die Anmeldung zum Service, da konnte mir keine Antwort darauf gegebn werden. Ich schicke nicht einfach meinen Dämpfer drauflos um ein Paar Wochen darauf zu warten. Die Entzugserscheinungen halte ich nicht über Wochen aus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2014)

Ach es ging nur um einen Termin, dachte dein Dämpfer würde so lange schon dort sein.
Wenn ich recht informiert bin musste man kurzfristig den kompletten Service für Österreich mit übernehmen und kann daher keine Termine vergeben?
Ruf doch einfach mal an, sit doch nicht so schwer?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2014)

Auch ich hab Verständnis dafür das es manchmal zu Staus kommt, ist bei mir (leider) nicht anders. 
Auch bei mir fällt den Kunden generell direkt vorm Urlaub auf dass das Fahrwerk durch ist bzw sie ein neues Fahrwerk brauchen. 
Dennoch - einem Importeur, mit dem entsprechenden Personalansatz der seine Stoßzeiten kennt, darf das nicht passieren. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2014)

absteigen schrieb:


> Zum verfüllen des Fox tut es auch normale Luft, die besteht auch aus 80% Stickstoff.
> Vorteile von Stickstoff sind halt die längere Dichtheit, alternativ kann man auch SF 6 nehmen oder vom freundlichen Reifenhändler die Flasche mit reifenfüllgas ausleihen.[...]



ja, es geht auch Luft. Die besteht zu 78% aus Stickstoff. Aber trotzdem brauchst du ne Befüllanlage mit Kanüle fürs Gummiventil. Da ist es auch völlig Latten von wo du deinen Stickstoff beziehst, ins Federbein kriegst du ihn nicht ohne die entsprechende Anlage. 

Fakt ist Otto-Normal-Verbraucher kriegt das Ding NICHT geserviced. Keine Chance.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Flo-mit-W (16. April 2014)

Also ich danke Stefan auf jeden Fall für die Infos. Ich selbsz werde es mit RS versuchen, unter anderem da ich den M+ für Ca 2/3 dessen bekommen hab was ich für den float ctd bekam. Jetzt warte ich mal ab was Stefan über den neuen Debon sagen kann und überlege dann in ich den "alten" monarch tune oder auf den neuen spare ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 151460 (17. April 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ja, es geht auch Luft. Die besteht zu 78% aus Stickstoff. Aber trotzdem brauchst du ne Befüllanlage mit Kanüle fürs Gummiventil. Da ist es auch völlig Latten von wo du deinen Stickstoff beziehst, ins Federbein kriegst du ihn nicht ohne die entsprechende Anlage.
> 
> Fakt ist Otto-Normal-Verbraucher kriegt das Ding NICHT geserviced. Keine Chance.
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-rp-23-wartung.467503/
Beitrag #11

bzw.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daempfer-stickstoffkammer-nadelventil-inbus-loesungen.645907/page-2

Für den ambitionierten Bastler oder ernsthaften Tuner - oder beide.

Sogar ich , der gar keine Ahnung von Federung und Dämpfung hat, bekommt das hin.

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht habe wir uns auch mal diesbezüglich ausgetauscht.

Und der ein oder andere Händler hat auch die Möglichkeit das Ding zu befüllen.

Und ganz ehrlich, zum normalen Service gehört ein Refill nicht dazu.
Und das andere ist ja leicht handelbar.

Unabhängig davon sind 700E schon sehr heftig. Vor allem, da die typische Klientel ja inert kürzester Zeit zum nächsten Hype wechselt.
Aber funktionieren tur er wirklich gut, der X


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. April 2014)

Ok,

Nochmal für dich im Klartext da Logik bekanntlich nicht so ganz deine Stärke ist.

Spezialwerkzeug für RS Monarch Service - keine 10 Euro (link!)
Spezialwerkzeug für Fox Float X Service - mehrere HUNDERT Euro (wenn man sich die richtige Lösung ins Haus stellt*) OOOOODER diverse Stunden BASTELARBEIT mit ungewissem Erfolg. (und wenn man überlegt wie begrenzt für viele die Freizeit ist... ...geht auch das deutlich ins Geld!)

Wenn du meinst das der Fox scheinbar "problemlos" zu lösen ist - dann weiß ich nicht wie du den Begriff "problemlos" definierst. Scheinbar anders als ich. Weil ich find 400-500 Schleifen für ne gescheite Stickstoffanlage für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher deutlich überhöht.

Grüße,

Stefan

*
Stickstoffflasche mit Füllung (je nach Größe ab 150 Euro)
Druckminderer (ca. 150 Euro)
Hydraulikschlauch (ca. 40 Euro)
Nadeladapter (z.B. bei S-Tech, ca. 100 Euro)
Nadeln (Apotheke, Centartikel)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. April 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Also ich danke Stefan auf jeden Fall für die Infos. Ich selbsz werde es mit RS versuchen, unter anderem da ich den M+ für Ca 2/3 dessen bekommen hab was ich für den float ctd bekam. Jetzt warte ich mal ab was Stefan über den neuen Debon sagen kann und überlege dann in ich den "alten" monarch tune oder auf den neuen spare ..



Der 2014er und der 2015er unterscheiden sich nur durch die größere Luftkammer, die Mechanik des Dämpfers selbst ist gleich.
Ob die neue Luftkammer im 301 Sinn macht wird sich zeigen, ich selbst fahre aktuell eine LV Kammer.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 151460 (18. April 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> Nochmal für dich im Klartext da Logik bekanntlich nicht so ganz deine Stärke ist.
> 
> ...


Lesen ist nicht deine stärke, oder? Ich habe nirgends etwas von problemlos geschrieben. Nur das es hier einige User machen. Die kannst du natürlich auch als deppen hinstellen. Und ich habe geschrieben, dass einige Händler auch diesen Service anbieten. Mehr nicht.

Aber du bist anscheinend der einzigste der Ahnung von Fahrwerken hat, träum weiter.

Wenn du nicht in der Lage oder Willens bist einen fox zu überarbeiten, dann lass deine Unfähigkeit nicht an anderen aus.

Und deine Rechnung mit mehreren hundert Euro ist falsch, ich habe ausdrücklich von bastellösungen gesprochen und die beigefügten Links verweisen auch nur auf solche.


----------



## rzOne20 (18. April 2014)

lasst mal gut sein. 

jeder hat halt seine vorlieben bzw promotet das was er selbst fährt (der "das hab ich und muss das beste sein" effekt) oder zu verkaufen versucht.

dem einen liegt halt ein fox fahrwerk mehr, dem anderen ein manitou und dem anderen ein anderes, ist doch egal.

ich fahr auch marzocchi dämpfer im LV301. die funken für mich halt pipifein, weil ich ein schwerer bub bin. da kann bisher nix mithalten. na ok, der gepushte fox evtl ein bissl. bei marzocchi wird hier auch erzählt das es keine ersatzteile gibt und kein service. ich fahr in trotzdem, weils das eh alles gibt. saugünstig sogar.

also lasst euch hier nicht anmachen man muss es fast ausprobieren und herausfinden was zu einem passt, bzw zu seinem fahrstil. jeder dämpfer hat irgendwo in irgendeinem einsatzbereich seine berechtigung. ich behalte mir jetzt 2 von den 5 die ich getestet hab. einer daugt mir zum ballern und einer für hochalpines herumgehüpfe mehr.

gleich kommt einer und erzählt das es auch den einen dämpfer gibt der das alles vereint, gibts aber nit.


----------



## Jabuan (18. April 2014)

Ich warte auch mal auf die Erfahrungen von Stefan zum RS Debonair und dann werde ich mich entscheiden, welchen ich bei Stefan tunen lasse.

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. April 2014)

Genau,schön alles "tunen" lassen denn ohne Tuning geht garnix.Und wenns dann immer noch nicht richtig klappt: neu tunen oder umtunen.In der Wartezeit braucht man wenigstens nicht biken denn das ist sowieso Out,tunen ist In


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2014)

Es geht doch eigentlich um die Funktion eines Dämpfers von der Stange? 

Und das Thema Service ist sicher auch nicht besonders relevant weil sich nur wenige Biker dran trauen? 

So wie Stefan & Presse schreiben, bekommt der RS nur eine größere Luftkammer damit er sensibler wird (und natürlich wieder einen neuen Name).
Vielleicht gefällt er mir ja dann, bisher habe ich das etwas hölzerne Ansprechen immer  bemängelt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Es geht doch eigentlich um die Funktion eines Dämpfers von der Stange?
> 
> Und das Thema Service ist sicher auch nicht besonders relevant weil sich nur wenige Biker dran trauen?
> 
> ...



1. Wenn der aktuelle Tune M eher H heißen würde und dazwischen noch ein zweiter wäre dann wär die Abstufung wesentlich schöner als jetzt, ehrlich gesagt fällt mir kaum ein (aktuelles) Endeuro ein das wirklich einen H-Tune braucht.
2. Durch die größere Negativluftkammer spielen die Herren von RS massiv an der Kennlinie, ob im Fall 301 zum guten oder schlechten wird sich zeigen. Die maximal erlaubten Betriebsdrücke sind gestiegen, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen. 
3. Tune M ist für die meisten Räder schon zu straff, das muss ja zwangsweise schon hölzern werden. 
4. Den Begriff "Tunen" find ich schrecklich. Revalve bzw. Neuabstimmung taugt mir da deutlich besser.




absteigen schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht deine stärke, oder? Ich habe nirgends etwas von problemlos geschrieben. Nur das es hier einige User machen. Die kannst du natürlich auch als deppen hinstellen. Und ich habe geschrieben, dass einige Händler auch diesen Service anbieten. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Deine Argumentation verfehlt völlig meine Aussage.
> 
> ...



@absteigen: Bitte erspar mir die Antwort, ich werde darauf nicht reagieren. Ich habe meine Meinung ausführlich dargelegt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (18. April 2014)

gibts eigentlich auch so qia+helmi monarch als testoption auch? also so testpaket mit längeren hebln usw?
gegen bezahlung von mir aus...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch so qia+helmi monarch als testoption auch? also so testpaket mit längeren hebln usw?
> gegen bezahlung von mir aus...



Ob der Oli Hebel über hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, einen M+ in 216mm oder 200mm hab ich momentan auch nicht auf Halde da ich schneller leer gekauft werde als ich nachordern kann. Bis zum Modellwechsel auf 2015 (Ende Mai) kommt da auch nichts mehr nach. Generell kriege ich generell weniger Federbeine als ich bestellt habe. Ich bin aktuell überaus glücklich wenn die Kunden ihre Federbeine zum abkorrigieren mitbringen.  

Gern kannst du aber in Zweibrücken vorbei schauen, dann kannst dir das Rad gern ein einen Nachmittag ausborgen. Wichtig - Terminbsprache - ich bin momentan aus Lehrgangsgründen nicht oft zu Hause und nur am WE in der Werkstatt. 

Wenn im Verlauf Mai der erste Debon Air hier eintrudelt und ich wieder mit ser Serienwippe ran gehe kann ich schauen das ich die Wippen / Federbein Kombination mal abgebe. Versprechen kann ichs aber nicht, rein weil ich zeitlich auf 150% arbeite.  Ich bin hier heut nur am Posten weil ich mich grad mit Freude von der Buchhaltung ablenke  

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> 1. Wenn der aktuelle Tune M eher H heißen würde und dazwischen noch ein zweiter wäre dann wär die Abstufung wesentlich schöner als jetzt, ehrlich gesagt fällt mir kaum ein (aktuelles) Endeuro ein das wirklich einen H-Tune braucht.
> 2. Durch die größere Negativluftkammer spielen die Herren von RS massiv an der Kennlinie, ob im Fall 301 zum guten oder schlechten wird sich zeigen. Die maximal erlaubten Betriebsdrücke sind gestiegen, mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> 3. Tune M ist für die meisten Räder schon zu straff, das muss ja zwangsweise schon hölzern werden.
> 4. Den Begriff "Tunen" find ich schrecklich. Revalve bzw. Neuabstimmung taugt mir da deutlich besser.
> ...



Hi Stefan,

deine Ehrlichkeit schätze ich sehr.
Wir scheinen in Richtung "hölzern" einer Meinung u sein.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. April 2014)

Ooh ihr 2! 
Als es 1995 noch Dämpfer aus Holz gab war das hier auch noch eine Galerie!


----------



## An der Alb (18. April 2014)

Soweit ich weiß heißt dieser Thread hier "Zeigt her eure 301"! Könnt ihr euer seitenlanges Tuning- oder Bastelgeschreibsel nicht in einem anderen Thread austragen. Mal irgendwelche Infos einzuwerfen ist ja noch ok, aber das Tuning-Thema nimmt hier gerade etwas überhand.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2014)

ist doch interessanter als ein "Update, ich habe blaue Griffe....!" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. April 2014)

Interessant ist es, absolut keine Frage! Ich lese es auch.
Da gibt es aber doch den "andere Hölzer alternative MK 10" thread.
Vielleicht kann der Moderator das MK 10 entfernen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2014)

eigentlich geht es nicht um MK x?
Sondern eher um das Grundsätzliche zu Fox und RockShox?
Ist schon blöd, wo soll man das platzieren wenn es auch die 301er interessiert?
Vielleicht macht mal jemand was Gescheites....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. April 2014)

Das ist einfach.
Eröffne einen neuen thread mit dem gewünschten Titel.
Kontaktiere einen Moderator dass er die letzten Beiträge von euch dorthin kopiert so dass die wertvolle Info nicht verloren geht und dann diskutieren wir dort weiter.

Und das hier bleibt der neue Griffe Thread. Hihi.


----------



## An der Alb (18. April 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ist doch interessanter als ein "Update, ich habe blaue Griffe....!" ?



Haha, hast gewonnen 

Ich finde einen eigenen Thread trotzdem auch sinnvoller.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. April 2014)

Also ich fahr an allen Rädern (auch am 301) Lizard Skins New Northshore... ...die kommen auch ans 601. 

und wenn ich letzteres aufgebaut hab - mach ich vielleicht sogar mal ein Foto von damit ich den Thread net dauernd zweckentfreme


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2014)

OK, ich hab mal hier ein gesondertes Thema aufgemacht....


----------



## turbokeks (20. April 2014)

Moin, hier mein 301 Jhrg. 2014.





Wesentliche Änderungen - neben den tollen roten Griffen 
- Monarch+ @ helmchen-tuned
- Pike 27,5" statt Lyrik 26"
- LRS mit WTB i25 statt ZTR Flow

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## coastalwolf (20. April 2014)

Schöner Aufbau


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2014)

Schön! Geiles grau! 
Sind das die neuen Griffe? Haben die wirklich eine neue Mischung und sind sie weicher? Griffiger?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. April 2014)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Moin, hier mein 301 Jhrg. 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Farbe.Top

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (20. April 2014)

Freut mich, dass euch mein Aufbau gefällt 



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ...Sind das die neuen Griffe? Haben die wirklich eine neue Mischung und sind sie weicher? Griffiger?


Sind die neuen Griffe. Griffig sind sie auf jeden Fall - ob jetzt aber wirklich spürbarer als die alten, will ich nicht behaupten. Für mich bleibt der 33mm-Durchmesser der wesentlich Vorteil.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. April 2014)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass euch mein Aufbau gefällt
> 
> Sind die neuen Griffe. Griffig sind sie auf jeden Fall - ob jetzt aber wirklich spürbarer als die alten, will ich nicht behaupten. Für mich bleibt der 33mm-Durchmesser der wesentlich Vorteil.
> 
> ...


Genau deswegen habe ich ebenfalls mit den 33ern geliebäugelt, aber wenn die Gummimischung weicher wäre, würde mir das entgegen kommen.


----------



## Ransom10 (21. April 2014)

geile farbe!!

@turbokeks: kannst du was zur farbe sagen? farbeton etc??

grüße


----------



## turbokeks (21. April 2014)

Das ist das Titanium-Eloxal von TF-Bikes 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Ransom10 (21. April 2014)

servus turbokeks!

danke


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2014)

das Graue ist wirklich hübsch ! 
wie macht sich der Unterschied der Gabel/LR Kombi in der Praxis bemerkbar?

btw.: ich hätte ein Paar neuwertige 33mm Griffe günstig abzugeben. Nach 3-4 Touren finde ich sie immer noch zu dick, trotz großer Hände, und habe sie daher wieder gegen die alten abgegriffenen Motos getauscht. Ich würde auch gegen ein Paar neuwertige Motos des alten Models tauschen, falls da noch jemand welche im Fundus hat


----------



## cubabluete (22. April 2014)

Die Höhe bleibt ungefähr gleich. Das Überrollverhalten ist geringfügig besser, aber so geringfügig, dass man kaum was merkt.
Lohnen tut es sich nur weil man mit der Pike gegenüber der Lyrik gewichtsmäßig etwas runter kommt.


----------



## [email protected] (22. April 2014)

Dem kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Lenk und Rollverhalten sind spürbar anders. Aber evtl bin ich auch sehr sensibel 
Man muss es einfach selbst testen und sich Nichts einreden lassen.


----------



## turbokeks (22. April 2014)

Ich persönlich merke vom 27,5" VR auch eher weniger. Bin aber auch Grobmotoriker  Die Pike kommt imho nicht (ganz) an die Lyrik ran. Dafür ist die Magic Mary klasse. Meine Meinung: Wechsel von 26" Lyrik auf 27,5" Pike kann man machen - muss man aber nicht. Wechsel auf Magic Mary sollte man machen. 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (22. April 2014)

Mein Litewash 







XT Kurbel und 27,5 er Pike sollen noch vor dem Sommer folgen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. April 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Die Höhe bleibt ungefähr gleich. Das Überrollverhalten ist geringfügig besser, aber so geringfügig, dass man kaum was merkt.
> Lohnen tut es sich nur weil man mit der Pike gegenüber der Lyrik gewichtsmäßig etwas runter kommt.


Da bin ich bei dir, habs auch ausprobiert und empfand da auch keinen  merklich großen unterschied.Ich brauchs nicht.Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.Ride on

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (22. April 2014)

[QUOTE= Die Pike kommt imho nicht (ganz) an die Lyrik ran. Dafür ist die Magic Mary klasse. Meine Meinung: Wechsel von 26" Lyrik auf 27,5" Pike kann man machen - muss man aber nicht. Wechsel auf Magic Mary sollte man machen. 

Können das andere auch bestätigen, dass die Pike nicht ganz an die Lyrik kommt? Wundert mich, so wie die Pike gelobt wird.


----------



## cubabluete (22. April 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen. Aber für den AM Einsatz reicht sie allemal, 90% bringen auch die Pike nicht an die Grenze.
Kann im übrigen turbokeks voll zustimmen.


----------



## Rocky10 (22. April 2014)




----------



## CooperRS (23. April 2014)

mein 301 MK8 in XL mit Lefty Max in 650b, 11,7 kg mit Pedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. April 2014)

Wie groß bist du? Frage wegen der Vorbaulänge.


----------



## CooperRS (24. April 2014)

1,87 m und ich sitze immer noch sehr bequem darauf.


----------



## klmp77 (24. April 2014)

Der lange, dünne Vorbau will mir nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. April 2014)

Was hat die Lefty denn für ne Einbauhöhe?


----------



## nicmen (24. April 2014)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. April 2014)

Schick, mit dem blau!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. April 2014)

@Cooper : klar passen muss es dir. Fragte weil ich auch xl fahre, bin 186 groß und habe einen 50er Vorbau.


----------



## boblike (25. April 2014)

Ein weißer Dämpfer würde da auch gut rein passen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. April 2014)

ja, die Farbe macht den Dämpfer.....


----------



## daddy yo yo (25. April 2014)

@nicmen: den 50mm straitline amp vorbau hab ich mir auch grad montiert. allerdings in rot an meinem schwarzen mk9, weil das so gut zu den roten elementen an meiner deville passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CooperRS (25. April 2014)

@jammerlappen: Die Einbauhöhe kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen, aber für den Liteville XL Rahmen passt nur eine Lefty tall.


----------



## cubabluete (25. April 2014)

nicmen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 287982


Ich finde raw mit weißer Gabel immer wieder super. Das blau ist sehr schön.
Jetzt noch die Aufkleber von den Felgen (musste ja irgend wann mal kommen) dann ist es echt perfekt.


----------



## Mounthook (25. April 2014)

So, fertig aufgebaut. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ein XL mit dem ganzen Geraffelt aufgebaut, der Rahmen war mir aber für den Einsatzweck zu lang. Also dieses Jahr in L.
Das XL wartet jetzt auf weitere Verwendung, ein Marathon mit 29"-Rad vorne und 27,5" hinten.


----------



## haubert (25. April 2014)

Scharf


----------



## dre (25. April 2014)

... tolles Foto.

Wie und wo gemacht? In einem Studio?


----------



## wildermarkus (25. April 2014)

Wow !!!


----------



## Rocky10 (25. April 2014)

Superbild von einem Hammerbike...klasse, gratuliere


----------



## rrueegg (25. April 2014)

Cooles Bild und natürlich cooles Bike !
Hast du das Foto selber gemacht, wenn ja, würde es mich interessieren wie Du das gemacht hast. 
Würde gerne mein Bike auch mal so ablichten 
Vielleicht hast Du ein Link wo über solche Foto-Techniken berichtet wird? 

Fahre selber auch ein XL mit 650b/29' Kombi. und bin Mega happy.

Gruss


----------



## Mounthook (26. April 2014)

Ja, Foto habe ich in unserem kleinen Fotostudio gemacht. 
Das Making Off ist schnell beschrieben: Rechteckige Lichtwanne (senkrecht) von links, schmale Lichtwanne (senkrecht) von rechts.
Das betont die senkrechten Rohre.
Spektakuläreres kann ich zu dem Foto nicht berichten.
Und ein wenig Photoshop für das Licht am Boden und im Hintergrund. Also die übliche Mogelei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (26. April 2014)

Tschuldigung, aber ich finde es hässlich wie die Nacht!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. April 2014)

301 im aktuellen Bauzustand. Neu: Fahrwerk.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. April 2014)

Bis auf die roten Pedale ein sehr schönes Rad, du Rock Shox Fanboy!


----------



## Jojo10 (27. April 2014)

Hallo

Und? Wie ist der neue Dämpfer?
Lohnt sich das Warten?
Was “muss“ getuned werden?

Gruß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (27. April 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Bis auf die roten Pedale ein sehr schönes Rad, du Rock Shox Fanboy!



Ich hab die gleichen noch in rot, blau, nugget gold. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal, hauptsache alle Räder fühlen sich mit den Bedienelementen gleich an und haben die gleichen Kontaktpunkte.

An allen Rädern: Lizard Skins New Northshore Griffe - Sixpack Icon AL Pedalen - Shimano 10x mit I-Spec Klemme an Shimano-Bremse. 



Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Und? Wie ist der neue Dämpfer?
> Lohnt sich das Warten?
> ...



Darf ich ihn selber erstmal fahren? ^^

Also - keine Ahnung. Ende Mai weiß ich mehr. Mehr als genug Zeit bis die Dinger selbst lieferbar sind. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## idworker (27. April 2014)

Das "neue" blaue von Harald sieht genial aus, schon jemand gesehen?

Vg 
idworker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (27. April 2014)

Ja, aber bislang nur bei Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16211960582.2003534.1083576751&type=1&theater


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. April 2014)

Jetzt noch einer mit scaled sizing und groesseren Raedern.


----------



## captainkroggy (28. April 2014)

Hatte er beim Grünen schon.... Oder ist das 29 vorne? Kann ich mir bei seiner Größe nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. April 2014)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Hatte er beim Grünen schon.... Oder ist das 29 vorne? Kann ich mir bei seiner Größe nicht vorstellen.



Kann ich mir sofort vorstellen,wenn er das mal gefahren ist wird er nichts anderes mehr mögen 
Das Bild verzerrt aber etwas,kann durchaus auch 26 o. 27,5 sein


----------



## daddy yo yo (28. April 2014)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 288272 So, fertig aufgebaut.


klasse!


----------



## Kevin0679 (29. April 2014)

Heute heute kurz vor einem Gewitter.


----------



## Nightjumper73 (29. April 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Heute heute kurz vor einem Gewitter.
> Anhang anzeigen 289283



Schönes Rad.....ist das ein Bienenstock am Sattel


----------



## Kevin0679 (29. April 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.....ist das ein Bienenstock am Sattel



So ähnlich, bekomme die Tasche auch nur noch einmal ab, danach ist sie kaputt. Die Tasche lässt sich nicht mehr entriegeln. Aber mit der Vecnum-Stütze fliegt auch der Bienenschwarm weg.


----------



## coastalwolf (30. April 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.....ist das ein Bienenstock am Sattel



Versteck für den Pedelec-Akku.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Mai 2014)

Mein treuer Wegbegleiter MK 8 mal frisch geputzt.






liteville 301 MK8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2014)

Hast du den 301 Schriftzug aus den Rockarms entfernt?


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Mai 2014)

Garantiert mit Edding übermalt.. wie schon gefühlte 100 davor


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Mai 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Hast du den 301 Schriftzug aus den Rockarms entfernt?


Nee das ist lakiert in schwarzmatt , edding hält eh nicht

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2014)

Das ist wohl die naheliegendste Lösung und ich frag auch noch so naiv nach .


----------



## rzOne20 (2. Mai 2014)

gfallt ma gut. vorne des emblem...einfach runtergerissen?
hat schon wer probiert den weißen schriftzug zu entfernen?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Mai 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> gfallt ma gut. vorne des emblem...einfach runtergerissen?
> hat schon wer probiert den weißen schriftzug zu entfernen?


Das emblem kannste einfach abziehen ist kein thema.schriftzüge kriegste nicht weg , aber nicht schlimm gefällt mir oersönlich gut.gruß

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## swoosh999 (4. Mai 2014)

Als Geburtstagsgeschenk erhielt meine Freundin meine alten Teile:
Kurbel, Schaltung und Reifen...ihr gefällts 





PS. Neue Teile am meinem 601 an entsprechender Stelle


----------



## Harald Philipp (5. Mai 2014)

idworker schrieb:


> Das "neue" blaue von Harald sieht genial aus, schon jemand gesehen?



Mir gefällts auch, das neue Pferd im Stall.






650B vorne, 26" hinten. Formula 35 mit 160mm Federweg, 140mm hinten. Flache Lenkwinkel Lagerschalen. Sonst alles wie gehabt. Das grüne ist auch auf dem neuen Stand, wird jetzt von der Freundin bewegt.

Grüße!


----------



## michi3 (5. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön
Mach mal ein Bild von der Seite, das muß schon brutal flach sein mit -1,5Grad Steuersatz, 140er Hebel und 26er Hinterrad = 63 Grad Lenkwinkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (5. Mai 2014)

Steht gut im Hafer


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Mai 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mein treuer Wegbegleiter MK 8 mal frisch geputzt.Anhang anzeigen 289729Anhang anzeigen 289730
> 
> liteville 301 MK8


 
Also dat jefällt mir, wie Sau. Schönes Bike! Zeitlos ... manche nennen so was dann langweilig, ich nenne es zeitlos. Schwarz ist das neue schwarz. Und in eloxal umso besser. Me is loving it.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Mai 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Also dat jefällt mir, wie Sau. Schönes Bike! Zeitlos ... manche nennen so was dann langweilig, ich nenne es zeitlos. Schwarz ist das neue schwarz. Und in eloxal umso besser. Me is loving it.


Jo danke .Farbe find ich ja auch schick , aber mit füfzig auf der Uhr ist das mal mehr was für die Youngster lach.Nee schwarz passt schon gut waren bisher alle Räder , Autos , und Moppeds.So ist das.Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## swoosh999 (5. Mai 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> ...= 63 Grad Lenkwinkel!



die frage soll jetzt nicht an harald gestellt sein, der kann fahren 
Aber ist das nicht zu flach? zum ballern keine frage aber vorallem beim versetzen bin ich jetzt absichtlich ein paar grad steiler gegangen
weil es mir zu kippelig wurde


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Mai 2014)

Ich denke mal es war ja schon flach mit der 180er Gabel. 
So gut wie Harald fahren kann und seine Erfahrung, kann er bestimmt mit nem Chopper versetzen.


----------



## sebot.rlp (5. Mai 2014)

Um wie viel Grad wird der Lenkwinkel denn flacher, wenn man vorne ein 650B Laufrad fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (5. Mai 2014)

Aha...DTswiss ist wohl jetzt raus. Dafür nun Formula der neue Brötchengeber.


----------



## Harald Philipp (6. Mai 2014)

64° ziemlich genau. und rockt gewaltig. beim versetzen habe ich derweil noch keine probleme bemerkt


----------



## Waldkauz (6. Mai 2014)

Vergiss des ausmisten nicht. So ein Stall will gepflegt sein


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. Mai 2014)

Waldkauz schrieb:


> Vergiss des ausmisten nicht. So ein Stall will gepflegt sein



Done that! Jetzt hoff ich, dass die 301er inzwischen Stubenrein geworden sind


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. Mai 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> Mach mal ein Bild von der Seite, das muß schon brutal flach sein mit -1,5Grad Steuersatz, 140er Hebel und 26er Hinterrad = 63 Grad Lenkwinkel!



Hier wie gewünscht. Optisch find ichs gar nicht so wild vom Lenkwinkel her, aber geil fahren tuts sich


----------



## michi3 (7. Mai 2014)

Schaut top aus


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Mai 2014)

Ja! Schaut sehr gut aus!


----------



## swoosh999 (7. Mai 2014)

echt schick geworden ! 
aber warum noch mit umwerfer und 2-fach kurbel?
gibt dir doch noch mehr bodenfreiheit...

650B vorne zu 26 hinten kommt auf dem bild gar nicht so rüber


----------



## airtime17 (7. Mai 2014)

Alle guten Dinge sind Drei...


----------



## Harald Philipp (7. Mai 2014)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> echt schick geworden !
> aber warum noch mit umwerfer und 2-fach kurbel?
> gibt dir doch noch mehr bodenfreiheit...



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ganz froh um den Granny gear, 1x11 Fahrer stressen immer so berghoch. Den Aufsetzer am kettenblatt kann man mit einem lupfer oder Sprung in 90% aller Fälle vermeiden, vor dem hängenbleiber mit dem ewig langem 11-fach Käfig habe ich da viel mehr Angst. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach nur konservativ, breiter Lenker, 650b und hydr. Sattelstütze habe ich auch nicht sofort begeistert ans bike geschraubt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Mai 2014)

Teaser 

Kann es leider erst in 2 Wochen fertigstellen, dann gibts ein richtiges Foto!




 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Mai 2014)

^^^sieht schonmal gut aus Frau Rauscher!

============================================



airtime17 schrieb:


> Alle guten Dinge sind Drei...



Das 601 und rechte 301 sind Knaller! Rundum gute Reifenwahl, grins!
Ist das beim rechten 301 650b oder 26" oder mix?
Habe auch die BOS, da passt der 27.5 MK II in 2.4 gerade so rein. Wuerde mich wundern, wenn da der TK 2.4 in 650b reingeht.
Laut BOS ist ja bei den 26 und 27.5 Gabeln das Casting das gleiche, nur die Bruecke anders.


----------



## rzOne20 (8. Mai 2014)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Hier wie gewünscht. Optisch find ichs gar nicht so wild vom Lenkwinkel her, aber geil fahren tuts sich


 
fährst du vorne VS und hinten PS?

edit:
VS = vertstar
PS = pacestar


----------



## Gosch (8. Mai 2014)

was heißt vs und ps?


----------



## Wuerzig (8. Mai 2014)

Nehme an Vert Star und Pace Star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mw01 (8. Mai 2014)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Mir gefällts auch, das neue Pferd im Stall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Harald, kannst du ein kleines Feedback zu 26" vs. 27,5" geben (Trägheit/Agilität, Traktion, Überrollverhalten)? 
Da dein Fahrstil ja doch eher ein "verspielter" ist und du nicht alles nur stur "runterstempelst", müsste dir ein kleineres LR ja eher entgegenkommen...?


----------



## airtime17 (8. Mai 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ^^^sieht schonmal gut aus Frau Rauscher!
> 
> ============================================
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Mix aus 650b und 26" - mit 650b Gabel 160mm, hinten 140mm
Mit dem Trailking wird's schon knapp aber es geht. 

Der gleiche Radsatz im 601 mit Idylle SC Air geht nicht mehr ;-(

Vg


----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2014)

Egal ob auf dem hometrail oder auf dem Weg ins Büro. Mein Oldtimer  macht Spaß.
Trail ist ja das neue Enduro und weniger Federweg und und wenig Firlefanz voll angesagt. 1x11 wäre nett, aber die Bandbreite wohl eher knapp.


----------



## michi3 (9. Mai 2014)

technisch top, schlicht, schwarz schön=geiles Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harald Philipp (9. Mai 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> fährst du vorne VS und hinten PS?
> edit:
> VS = vertstar
> PS = pacestar



Beide Vertstar.



mw01 schrieb:


> Harald, kannst du ein kleines Feedback zu 26" vs. 27,5" geben (Trägheit/Agilität, Traktion, Überrollverhalten)?
> Da dein Fahrstil ja doch eher ein "verspielter" ist und du nicht alles nur stur "runterstempelst", müsste dir ein kleineres LR ja eher entgegenkommen...?



Ehrlich gesagt... einen riesigen Unterschied merke ich nicht. Ein bissl besser geht das 27,5er bei Stufen in der Fallinie. Spürbar für mich aber erst nach Rückbau auf 26". Grundsätzlich habe ich es das große VR auch mit einer niedrigeren und deutlich leichteren Gabel kombiniert. Das bringt wieder volle Verspieltheit. Also irgendwie ists ein bissl besser als 26", aber nicht die Welt. Hinten will ich es nicht fahren.

cu! Harald


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Mai 2014)

ehrliche Antwort, sehe ich auch so.
Das viele Umrüsten (gerade bei 26" Rahmen) ist nur ein Kopfsache.


----------



## rzOne20 (9. Mai 2014)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> spürbar für mich aber erst nach Rückbau auf 26"


 
ja die erfahrung hab i au gmacht. da merke ich es dann aber richtig mit oha effekt.
genau wie beim lenker, meinen breiten 780er merke ich erst wenn ich wieder mal einen schmalen 720 oder so fahren muss.
den kurzen vorbau merke ich auch erst wenn ich wieder ein bike mit langem fahre.

der mensch is halt ein gewohnheitstier ;-)


----------



## klmp77 (9. Mai 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mein Oldtimer  macht Spaß.
> Trail ist ja das neue Enduro und weniger Federweg und und wenig Firlefanz voll angesagt. 1x11 wäre nett, aber die Bandbreite wohl eher knapp.


 
Das ist wohl eher ein Youngtimer.

Mein Mk2 Oldtimer hat jetzt 1x9, für Trail bei uns völlig ausreichend. Für 1x10 liegt alles in der Garage.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön Kilian! Da wird die reverb optisch super zur Pike passen!


----------



## MarkusL (9. Mai 2014)

[EMAIL schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected], post: 11971920, member: 16053[/EMAIL]]


Wie bist du mit dem RockRazor am Hinterrad zufrieden? Könntest du dir den auf Alpenüberquerung vorstellen? Suche noch was besser rollendes als mein HansDampf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Mai 2014)

Also der Reifen hat so seine Tücken. Solange es trocken ist, passt Alles. Auf grobem Schotter dreht eh nahezu jeder Reifen, der in Betracht kommt für einen AX.
Kurvenhalt beim RockRazor ist fürs Hinterrad gut.
Wenn es feucht wird oder sehr weicher Sand vorkommt werden jedoch Seitenführung und Verzögerung reduziert. Ich musste den Bremspunkt teilweise schon merklich früher setzen bzw. war schneller als geplant im Steilhang 

Für zukünftige grobe Missionen werden ich eher Magic Mary vorn und Hans Dampf hinten wählen. Die Wahl des VR ist eh viel kritischer.
Für alles andere ist Hans Dampf vorn und Rock Razor hinten für mich ok - solange es trocken ist. Im Schlamm war er im Frühjahr wirklich nucht gut, aber dafür ist er auch nicht gedacht.

Die Frage ist, wie krass die Fahrmanöver auf dem geplanten AX sind. Eher Tour, dann ist der Reifen ok, weil leicht rollend. Wenn krasse DH Einlagen am Abgrund geplant sind und das Wetter unkalkulierbar ist, dann geh auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## mw01 (9. Mai 2014)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Hinten will ich es nicht fahren.
> 
> cu! Harald



Na was machen wir dann in Zukunft.....??? 

Danke Harald für deine Infos!


----------



## vpfree05 (9. Mai 2014)

Au weh - Zwick!
Ich stelle mir gerade ein 301 in ausschließlich 26' zusammen und könnte doch tatsächlich noch kalte Füße bekommen...
Lese auch gerade irgendwo in der aktuellen BIKE, dass das Format 26' ab 2015 schon nicht mehr sein wird (Einschätzung des Testers). Nun: Ich habe mit 7-fach Kassette angefangen - bin auf 8- und dann auf 9-fach umgestiegen und nun muss ich mir bei dem neuen 301 überlegen, ob ich 10 oder vielleicht doch 11-fach machen muss?! Diese Frage ist einfach, da wieder ein AX ansteht - aber die Laufradgröße ist offensichtlich tiefergehend!
Bin lange schwanger gegangen mit der letztgenannten Abwägung für das kommende 301 und habe die Richtung "Agilität" - bzw. anscheinend "Retro" - eingeschlagen (also 26er vorne und hinten) - kann man damit auch in Zukunft warme Füße haben?!


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Mai 2014)

Was für ein Gejammer auf hohem Niveau, 25Jahre ists mit 26" gut gegangen und plötzlich soll es nicht mehr fahrbar sein. Die Tester sind oft genug Werksfahrer  und sollen das Zeug an den Kunden bringen. Die meisten 26er Sachen sind ausgereift und werden auch in den naechsten Jahren noch am Markt verfügbar sein.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Mai 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Was für ein Gejammer auf hohem Niveau, 25Jahre ists mit 26" gut gegangen und plötzlich soll es nicht mehr fahrbar sein. Die Tester sind oft genug Werksfahrer  und sollen das Zeug an den Kunden bringen. Die meisten 26er Sachen sind ausgereift und werden auch in den naechsten Jahren noch am Markt verfügbar sein.


Besser hätt mans nicht sagen können.Wie war.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## vpfree05 (10. Mai 2014)

Nee - stimmt alles gar nicht - war gerade in der Garage und hab nachgezählt - ältestes Rad hat doch tatsächlich 18 Gänge - wie dem auch sei: Das neue Radl wird jedenfalls 2 mehr davon haben und evtl. auch die gleichen Schlappen!? Oder?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2014)

Wie gross bist Du denn?
Wenn Du S oder so faehrst macht 26 Sinn, bei einem XL oder XXL eben mmn nicht mehr.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Mai 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie gross bist Du denn?
> Wenn Du S oder so faehrst macht 26 Sinn, bei einem XL oder XXL eben mmn nicht mehr.



Sinn machen 26er schon, Gewicht, Stabilitaet, Agilitaet, gerade auch bei ueber 90kg Personen.
Du meinst  bei grossen Personen sehen 27,5 und 29er Laufraeder optisch besser aus?!


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Mai 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wie gross bist Du denn?
> Wenn Du S oder so faehrst macht 26 Sinn, bei einem XL oder XXL eben mmn nicht mehr.


Habe Bodo Probst mal in Brixen gefragt: der meinte, dass gerade kleine Frauen gerne große 29er-bikes fahren. Scheint also von der Körpergröße eher unabhängig.


----------



## An der Alb (10. Mai 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Sinn machen 26er schon, Gewicht, Stabilitaet, Agilitaet, gerade auch bei ueber 90kg Personen.
> Du meinst  bei grossen Personen sehen 27,5 und 29er Laufraeder optisch besser aus?!



Wenn du das Bike von Radler01 anschaust (XXL in 29) und seine Größe, dann macht das definitiv Sinn und sieht auch besser aus. 

Trotzdem: 26 rulez 

Ach ja, bei uns im Verein fahren auch schon 11-jährige 29er, das sieht echt verboten aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2014)

Ja so ist es gemeint. Sieht halt optisch wie ein Kinderrad aus.  Klar geht 26 bei 1,90 und 29 bei 1,60. 
Deswegen macht es mmn Sinn wenn die Reifengröße mit der Rahmengröße und umgekehrt wächst und Liteville anscheinend auch... Skäled Seising.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2014)

Ich hab neue Griffe!!!

















Okay...neuer Sattel auch noch und ich hab die Aufschrift auf dem Unterrohr Weiss gemacht. Muehsam aus weissem Vinyl per Hand ausgeschnitten.


----------



## rrueegg (10. Mai 2014)

cool 
. . . welcher Sattel ist es ? SQLab 611 ?
ev. würde auch eine weisse Gabel dazu passen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. Mai 2014)

Danke. 611 team ti.
Weisse Gabel habe ich nicht genommen, weil ich vorwiegend Schwarz wollte mit weissen/roten Highlights.
Wuerde vielleicht auch gut aussehen, aber jetzt ist das Ding drin und bleibt wohl erstmal.


----------



## crocione (10. Mai 2014)

Jungfernfahrt am Blender...


----------



## BigMounty (11. Mai 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke. 611 team ti.
> Weisse Gabel habe ich nicht genommen, weil ich vorwiegend Schwarz wollte mit weissen/roten Highlights.
> Wuerde vielleicht auch gut aussehen, aber jetzt ist das Ding drin und bleibt wohl erstmal.



Das Bike ist richtig gut - so wie es ist.SUPER!!
Mit weißer Gabel wäre es schon zu viel.

Fährst Du die MK tubeless?
Hast Du schon mal gewogen ?

Gruß


----------



## BigMounty (11. Mai 2014)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Das Bike ist richtig gut - so wie es ist.SUPER!!
> Mit weißer Gabel wäre es schon zu viel.
> 
> Fährst Du die MK tubeless?
> ...


----------



## luckyluc (11. Mai 2014)

Endlich ist es da Nach knapp vier Wochen Wartezeit ist es da, gestern war die Jungfernfahrt. Ich bin total begeistert, fährt sich absolut genial!!!


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Mai 2014)

schön. schlicht schwarz daugt mir au voll.
mir würds ohne felgenaufkleber noch besser gfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Mai 2014)

@BigMounty 

Danke dir! Freue mich natürlich immer über Anklang!
Gewogen habe ich sie nicht, sind aber meist knapp unter 1000g.  Für mich DER Reifen! Macht alles mit, super grip, relativ leicht und rollt locker und ist sehr voluminös.

Ich fahre sie tubeless allerdings ist das aufpumpen selbst mit Kompressor immer eine Qual. Dicht sind sie aber immer sofort.


----------



## BigMounty (11. Mai 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> @BigMounty
> 
> Danke dir! Freue mich natürlich immer über Anklang!
> Gewogen habe ich sie nicht, sind aber meist knapp unter 1000g.  Für mich DER Reifen! Macht alles mit, super grip, relativ leicht und rollt locker und ist sehr voluminös.
> ...



Wie gesagt - gefällt mir sehr gut und zwar genau so wie es ist.
Da muss ich mein ganz schwarzes fast noch mal überdenken. 
Hier noch ein Bild aus dem Letzten Jahr. Update kommt demnächst.
Nach langem hin und her bin ich jetzt auch bei 650b gelandet.
Hab mir einen W35MX LRS geholt und den W40MX ins 601 gebaut.
Das passt für mich perfekt.


----------



## T8T (11. Mai 2014)

dann schmeiß ich mal meins in die Runde...


----------



## tommi101 (11. Mai 2014)

Mal wieder schöne 301er hier auf der Seite 

Bei meinem MK10 hat es nun endlich die 150mm-Stealth gegeben. Hatte erst etwas Bedenken die Bohrmaschine anzusetzen, aber als der erste Körnerschlag saß, gab es kein zurück mehr 













Laufradtechnisch bin ich wieder auf 26"/650b zurückgegangen. Fährt sich irgendwie angenehmer. Die Contis RQ/TK2.2 sind für meine Touren zur Zeit der beste Kompromiss aus Grip, Gewicht und geringem Rollwiderstand, auch sitzen sie sehr gut auf der W35.




[/[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1621005]
	
url][/url]


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Mai 2014)

^^^
Sieht besser und sauberer aus als das MK11 original Loch! Lol!

@BigMounty: Deins ist ebenfalls sehr schön! Hatte ich dir ja auch damals schon gesagt. Bin ebenfalls von 650b überzeugt.
Mit breiten Felgen einfach super!

Ja sehr schöne bikes hier! Jetzt fliegen die Fotos hier rein!


----------



## An der Alb (11. Mai 2014)

Mensch, ich würde gerne mal 650b vorne probefahren. War schon mal jemand im Liteville-Camp? Bin im Juli im Allgäu dort und hoffe, dass die dort auch das eine oder andere Bike vor Ort haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (12. Mai 2014)

Falls noch jemand darüber nachdenkt sein Bike mit einer Stealth zu versehen...ich habe noch reichlich von den Kabeldurchführungen -> PN!


----------



## jens m. (12. Mai 2014)

@tommi101 

Sehr schönes Bike, schwarz ist immer noch top!

Was fährst Du für eine Übersetzung (vo - hi)?

Grüße
jens m.


----------



## festus hagen (12. Mai 2014)

So, endlich fertig...  fürs erste.


----------



## tommi101 (12. Mai 2014)

jens m. schrieb:


> @tommi101
> 
> Sehr schönes Bike, schwarz ist immer noch top!
> 
> ...



Danke Jens!
Ich fahre vorne ein Blackspire Mono Veloce NW 30T auf 180mm XT Kurbel und hinten eine 11-36 XT Kassette mit 42er Mirfe Ritzel.
Das 15er und 17er Ritzel hab ich entfernt, dafür ein 16er Ritzel aus eine 9-fach Kassette implantiert.
Funzt ausgesprochen gut, lediglich der relativ große Sprung vom 13er aufs 16er stört etwas in der Ebene....ist aber auch wie alles am Ende
Gewohnheitssache.


----------



## jens m. (13. Mai 2014)

Also 30 - 42, das wäre mir zu wenig z.B. für den Gardasee.

Grüße
jens m.


----------



## swoosh999 (13. Mai 2014)

jens m. schrieb:


> Also 30 - 42, das wäre mir zu wenig z.B. für den Gardasee.
> 
> Grüße
> jens m.


30-42 ist das gleiche wie 24-36. und wenn man damit nicht hoch kommt schafft man es auch nicht mit dem grannys gear 22-36


----------



## jens m. (13. Mai 2014)

Doch, damit schaffe ich's. Fahre noch die "altmodische" 9-fach Kombi 38/22 auf 11/34.

Grüße
jens m.


----------



## jens m. (13. Mai 2014)

Am 101 habe ich die 11-fach X01 mit 36-er Kettenblatt. Das nutze ich aber auch nur als Tourenbike im leichten Gelände.

Grüße
jens m.


----------



## sparkfan (13. Mai 2014)

Mein Taschenrechner sagt, 24-36 ist das gleiche wie 28-42. 30-42 ist irgendwo zwischen dem 1. und 2. Gang bei 11-36 hinten und x-24 vorne 
EDIT: 22-34 ist dann nochmal eine halbe Stufe drunter


----------



## xTr3Me (13. Mai 2014)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> 30-42 ist das gleiche wie 24-36. und wenn man damit nicht hoch kommt schafft man es auch nicht mit dem grannys gear 22-36



Das ist nicht wirklich das gleiche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (13. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich das gleiche....


Asche über mein Haupt  28-42 wäre gleich 24-36.
Ob Übersetzung jetzt 0,67 oder 0,71...wenn´s steil wird wird´s immer anstrengend


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Mai 2014)

einfach einen oder zwei Zähne rausbrechen, dann wird es besser.


----------



## tommi101 (13. Mai 2014)

Da mein Kurbelstern ja neben dem 30er auch noch Platz für ein 22er hat, werde ich vor dem Gardaseeurlaub in 3 Wochen einfach das kleine 22er Blatt anschrauben und an langen knackigen Anstigen die Kette ggf. per Hand shiften


----------



## jens m. (14. Mai 2014)

Mit vorn 22 auf hinten 42 kannst Du dann senkrechte Wände hochfahren . . . 

Grüße
jens m.


----------



## Oktoberkind (14. Mai 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Da mein Kurbelstern ja neben dem 30er auch noch Platz für ein 22er hat, werde ich vor dem Gardaseeurlaub in 3 Wochen einfach das kleine 22er Blatt anschrauben und an langen knackigen Anstigen die Kette ggf. per Hand shiften



das nennt man dann Fortschritt


----------



## kubad (17. Mai 2014)

LV 301/M, Mk11-2, 13,3kg


----------



## Toolkid (17. Mai 2014)

Ooooohohohawesome! Absolut genial. Das IMO schönste LV 301 bisher.


----------



## An der Alb (17. Mai 2014)

Saugeil - farblich absolut stimmig


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr stimmig, lecker Gäbelchen! 
Jetzt könntest du noch die roten Teile der Gabel in blau eloxieren dann ist es 100% konsequent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (17. Mai 2014)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt's oder gab's die bos-aufkleber bei slikgraphics in wunschfarbe... ;-)


----------



## kubad (17. Mai 2014)

Bos-aufkleber mit blau sind in plan
rote Teile bleiben in rot


----------



## coastalwolf (18. Mai 2014)

@kubad: Sehr gelungen. Tolle farbliche Akzente ohne "zu dick" aufzutragen


----------



## Markus. (18. Mai 2014)

Schön aufgebaut. Warum fällt es nicht um? Wie hast du es gesichert. Ich erkenne nix. Grüße


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. Mai 2014)

Schnell wegspringen und fotografieren, bevor es umfällt...


----------



## kubad (18. Mai 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Schnell wegspringen und fotografieren, bevor es umfällt...



+1 



Markus. schrieb:


> Schön aufgebaut. Warum fällt es nicht um? Wie hast du es gesichert. Ich erkenne nix. Grüße



Photoshop, ein wenig Retuschieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benda (18. Mai 2014)

Mein erstes 301!  Shifter und Kassette fehlen leider noch... Hoffentlich wird's nächste Woche fertig.


----------



## boblike (18. Mai 2014)

kubad schrieb:


> Bos-aufkleber mit blau sind in plan
> rote Teile bleiben in rot



Brauchst du ehrlich nicht, das Rad sieht dort aus! Noch mehr blau kann nach hinten los gehen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DC. (18. Mai 2014)

Zwei nett bikes die mal nicht dem derzeitigen Trend mit nur einem Kettenblatt und 650b oder so folgen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Mai 2014)

Also das weiße kann echt was.

Danke dafür. Mal jmd., der nicht nur auf dieses Raw steht. Gefällt mir sehr gut ... auch wenn es fast zu schade ausschaut zum einsauen.


----------



## Jojo10 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo Benda

Die Leitungsführung am hinteren Bremssattel solltest du nochmal überdenken.

Gruß

PS.: Und vorne auch


----------



## benda (19. Mai 2014)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo Benda
> 
> Die Leitungsführung am hinteren Bremssattel solltest du nochmal überdenken.
> 
> ...




Jap, da ist noch nichts fix. Die hintere Bremse muss ohnehin entlüftet werden, da passe ich die Leitungsführung dann so an wie von LV empfohlen. Vorne ist die Leitung ja auch noch ein gutes Stück zu lang


----------



## rrueegg (19. Mai 2014)

@benda - Griffe sind auch verkehrt drauf


----------



## Kevin0679 (19. Mai 2014)

Ich habe einen Arbeitskollegen, der steht auch total auf weiß. Liegt aber an seiner Kindheit. Er ist in einer Straße mit 90% Mädels aufgewachsen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Mai 2014)

boblike schrieb:


> Brauchst du ehrlich nicht, das Rad sieht dort aus! Noch mehr blau kann nach hinten los gehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk



Die 3 Knoepfe an der BOS schiessen bestimmt nicht nach hinten los, stoert aber etwas, wenn dann 100% Konsequent.
Sein Aufbau ist so schoen und Detailverliebt da muesste das auch noch.


----------



## burntaler (20. Mai 2014)

vor dem nächsten Umbau noch ein Blick auf mein akutelles Mk8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (20. Mai 2014)

was hastn vor?


----------



## burntaler (20. Mai 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> was hastn vor?



- RP23 kam gerade von TFT zurueck
- Umbau auf 1x11 (wenn Kette und Ritzel durch sind)
- eventuell eine Pike (solang es die noch in 26" gibt ;-), die 2010 Fox 36 ist schon top, faehrt aber oft relativ tief im Federweg. Jetzt koennte ich auch den Luftdruck erhoehen, dann sinkt aber der Sag und das Ansprechverhalten wird unsensibel, fuer gute Performance braucht die Fox auch sehr viel Pflege
- ausserdem suche ich schon lange nach ein paar leichteren Laufraeder


----------



## An der Alb (20. Mai 2014)

Mensch, zusammen mit dem Bike sieht der Sattel gar net so blöd aus!


----------



## cubabluete (20. Mai 2014)

Die vorige Version war schöner


----------



## mw01 (20. Mai 2014)

burntaler schrieb:


> - RP23 kam gerade von TFT zurueck
> - Umbau auf 1x11 (wenn Kette und Ritzel durch sind)
> - eventuell eine Pike (solang es die noch in 26" gibt ;-), die 2010 Fox 36 ist schon top, faehrt aber oft relativ tief im Federweg. Jetzt koennte ich auch den Luftdruck erhoehen, dann sinkt aber der Sag und das Ansprechverhalten wird unsensibel, fuer gute Performance braucht die Fox auch sehr viel Pflege
> - ausserdem suche ich schon lange nach ein paar leichteren Laufraeder



Talas-Einheit raus, Float-Innenleben rein, und das ganze mit 10W 40 Motoröl als Schmiermittel im Ölsumpf und Positivkammer. 
Du erkennst sie danach nicht wieder! 
Eventuell ein bisschen mit der Ölmenge in der Positivkammer spielen um die Endprogressionzu erhöhen bzw. das -durch den Federweg- rauschen entgegenzuwirken. (i weiß, normal macht man das Dämpferseitig, nur bei der FIT wirds halt etwas schwer bei DIY.)

BTW: Die Gabel macht eh schon den Anschein, als wär sie nicht mehr original.?

Außer: Man will unbedingt mal was neues probieren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Mai 2014)

mw01 schrieb:


> Talas-Einheit raus, Float-Innenleben rein, und das ganze mit 10W 40 Motoröl als Schmiermittel im Ölsumpf und Positivkammer.
> Du erkennst sie danach nicht wieder!
> Eventuell ein bisschen mit der Ölmenge in der Positivkammer spielen um die Endprogressionzu erhöhen bzw. das -durch den Federweg- rauschen entgegenzuwirken. (i weiß, normal macht man das Dämpferseitig, nur bei der FIT wirds halt etwas schwer bei DIY.)
> 
> ...


Das ist Sxhnee von gestern.
Die Talas 5 ist der Float deutlich überlegen, egal wo und in welcher Disziplin.


----------



## mw01 (20. Mai 2014)

Wär halt eine "günstigere Variante", als eine komplett neue Gabel zu kaufen.


----------



## rrueegg (20. Mai 2014)

Kleines Update meinerseits;
Nach langem hin und her dann schliesslich doch noch auf 1x11 umgestiegen. Hier nach der Dusche;


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Mai 2014)

Ist das die Verzerrung des Objektivs oder sehe ich zum ersten mal einen Winkelsteuersatz der auf steil gestellt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Mai 2014)

Schick, schick! 1x11, dropper und 650b vorne = Spaßrad nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## burntaler (20. Mai 2014)

mw01 schrieb:


> Talas-Einheit raus, Float-Innenleben rein, und das ganze mit 10W 40 Motoröl als Schmiermittel im Ölsumpf und Positivkammer.
> Du erkennst sie danach nicht wieder!
> Eventuell ein bisschen mit der Ölmenge in der Positivkammer spielen um die Endprogressionzu erhöhen bzw. das -durch den Federweg- rauschen entgegenzuwirken. (i weiß, normal macht man das Dämpferseitig, nur bei der FIT wirds halt etwas schwer bei DIY.)
> 
> BTW: Die Gabel macht eh schon den Anschein, als wär sie nicht mehr original.?



Richtig. Die Talas ist schon rausgeflogen. War undicht und die Gabel sackte langsam von allein ab.

Mit der Positivkammer habe ich noch nicht gespielt. Nach dem Hochhebeln der Dichtung hab ich der Fox auch schon mal ordentlich Motoroel (Shell Advance von der KTM) eingefloesst. Hat bei mir aber nicht zum erwuenschten Erfolg gefuehrt. Es ist besser nach jeder Ausfahrt die Holme zu entstauben und ein paar Tropfen Silikonoel von Finish Line draufzugeben. Da bleibt das Ansprechverhalten dauerhaft auf einem guten Niveau. An der Endprogression und dem Federwegdurchrauschen aendert sich aber nix.


----------



## rrueegg (20. Mai 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schick, schick! 1x11, dropper und 650b vorne = Spaßrad nach meinem Geschmack!


650b hinten (Razor 2.35 / 1.7 Bar) und 29" (HansDampf 2.35 / 1,5 Bar) vorne. Beide auf W35 Felge tubebeless montiert . . . das hat heute mal ganz schön gerockt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Mai 2014)

Das glaub ich dir! 
Mit den Laufrädern lag ich wohl eine Stufe daneben!


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (21. Mai 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch im Club... Mein neues Spaaaaaasssssgerät!![ ;-) ATTACH=full]294376[/ATTACH]


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Mai 2014)

Ebenfalls sehr schön! Tolles Titangrau! 
Das Ding wird dir mit 1x11, dropper und Pike jede Menge Spaß bereiten! 
Sorry dass ich mich wiederhole.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (21. Mai 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ist das die Verzerrung des Objektivs oder sehe ich zum ersten mal einen Winkelsteuersatz der auf steil gestellt ist?


Steuersatz ist normal. Vorbau (70mm) ist abwärts orientiert montiert. 
Gruss
René


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (21. Mai 2014)

Äääähhh, blöde Frage:  Was meinst du mit dropper? Wehe, einer lacht! ;-)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Mai 2014)

Höhenverstellbare Stütze ohne den Schnellspanner zu öffnen.
Per Hebel an der Stütze oder Fernbedienung.

Teleskopstütze oder im englischen auch einfach dropper post genannt.


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Mai 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem letzten Update:

- neue Sitzstreben
- Magura-Dämpfer TS RC zum Testen
- Vecnum MoveLoc 200
- Antrieb XTR 985 als Erbstück vom 101
- Sommerräder (Crest-LRS mit RoRo 2,25" Tubeless) und Sommerpedale (Klick anstatt Flat)
- Reset-Innenlager farblich passend zur guten alten Marta SL
- ein paar weiße Farbkontraste als Erbstücke vom 101

....in Summe sind es jetzt nur noch sportliche 11,6 kg.

















Die MoveLoc funktioniert top und ist toll verarbeitet. Mal schauen wie sie sich auf Dauer schlägt. Einzig der Hebel am Lenker fügt sich irgendwie nur "unwillig" ins Cockpit ein. Mit dem hoch liegenden und gerade verlaufenden Leitungsabgang ist die Style-Polizei nicht wirklich zufrieden.

Meine Eindrücke zum Magura-Dämpfer werde ich mal noch im dafür vorgesehenen Thread posten. Absolut Highlight ist die Verarbeitungsqualität des Reset-Innenlagers. Dieses Teil muss jeder Selbstschrauber einmal in seiner Schrauberkarriere montiert haben


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Mai 2014)

Holla! Sehr schön! Da ich eine ähnliche Farbkombination habe, gefällt es mir supergut. 
Auf deinen Dämpfer Bericht bin ich gespannt!


----------



## captainkroggy (24. Mai 2014)

Sehr edel, und auch toll fotografiert! Die MoveLoc find ich cool.... aber hat die nicht sehr viele Ecken und Kanten, an denen sich nachher der Dreck absetzt, wenn´s mal schmutzig wird?


----------



## rrueegg (24. Mai 2014)

schönes Bike und schöne Fotos 
auch das Gewicht ist Top!! - Komme mit meinem auf 11,9Kg tiefer geht's nimmer.


----------



## Wuerzig (24. Mai 2014)

Nicht auf den Hintergrund achten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin0679 (24. Mai 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> schönes Bike und schöne Fotos
> auch das Gewicht ist Top!! - Komme mit meinem auf 11,9Kg tiefer geht's nimmer.



Brauchst dir nur die Waage von HellDriver kaufen.


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Mai 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Brauchst dir nur die Waage von HellDriver kaufen.



Die habe ich gerade günstig eichen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gecko1969 (25. Mai 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem letzten Update:
> 
> - Vecnum MoveLoc 200



301 in XL und Movelock in 200 und noch nicht mal ganz eingeschoben. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## Dr.BONES (25. Mai 2014)

Hier mal meins...


----------



## Normansbike (25. Mai 2014)

Sehr fein. Gefällt!


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (25. Mai 2014)

Hier mal wieder meins..;-)


----------



## rrueegg (25. Mai 2014)

Schönes Bike  
- Hast Du den Rahmen von TF-Bikes?
- Ist der Sattel der neue 611 active - wie bist Du mit diesem zufrieden ?

Gruss


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (25. Mai 2014)

Jo. Is von tf bikes! Allererste Sahne! Ja. Das ist der neue active! Man spürt, dass man keine Schmerzen mehr spürt..;-) Vollste Empfehlung!! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (25. Mai 2014)

Bzw..... Bis auf Stütze, LRS und Pedale is alles von www.tf-bikes.at ....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## coastalwolf (25. Mai 2014)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> 301 in XL und Movelock in 200 und noch nicht mal ganz eingeschoben. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du?


 93 cm


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

Darf ich vorstellen? Der neue Esel, ein MK11-2 in Größe S
12,3kg (Zielgewicht war 11,99  )

Ich habe die farbigen Komponenten natürlich passend zu den Blumen ausgewählt.
Morgen gibt es die erste Fahrt, ich bin seeeehr gespannt !!!

Ein paar Fakten:
echte 26'' Spank Oozy, tubeless
X.01 mit Drehgriff (neu für mich)
Hope Tech E4 / X2
Hinten vorerst mal 140mm, die Pike mit 160
2 Leitungen/Züge müssen noch gekürzt werden, andere Griffe kommen noch ran.
und meine Lieblings-Sattelstütze Command Post 
Sixpack Skywalker Pedale

eloxiert wurde von der Firma Südeloxal

mehr Fotos im Album...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (30. Mai 2014)

I Love it.


----------



## Kevin0679 (30. Mai 2014)

Individuell, aber ich bekomme da Augenkrebs. Bin aber auch keine Frau und beim fahren achtet man ja mehr auf die Strecke.


----------



## dre (30. Mai 2014)

... gewagt !


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Mai 2014)

Gewicht glaub ich so nich und ich finde kaputter hätte man die Optik nicht machen können...


Aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

mir war halt nicht so nach schwarz 

Was stört Dich am Gewicht? Zu schwer? Zu leicht? Ich kann nur ablesen was die Waage (Kofferwaage) spricht... Es fühlt sich auch wie 12,3 an wenn ich es hochhebe


----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> mir war halt nicht so nach schwarz
> 
> Was stört Dich am Gewicht? Zu schwer? Zu leicht? Ich kann nur ablesen was die Waage (Kofferwaage) spricht... Es fühlt sich auch wie 12,3 an wenn ich es hochhebe



Mir gefällst als LadyBike. Und Gewicht....solang du klar kommst is alles im grünen. Viel Spaß mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2014)

Tja Frau Rauscher, jetzt bist du der Stylepolizei in die Falle gegangen.
Gleich kommen zu lange Bremszüge, dann die Reifen usw.

Du musst Spaß damit haben, sonst niemand.
Und den Spaß wünsche ich dir!


----------



## duke209 (30. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Gleich kommen zu lange Bremszüge, dann die Reifen usw.



Der war mal gut  richtig, Spaß muss Sie haben.


----------



## Kevin0679 (30. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Tja Frau Rauscher, jetzt bist du der Stylepolizei in die Falle gegangen.
> Gleich kommen zu lange Bremszüge, dann die Reifen usw.
> 
> Du musst Spaß damit haben, sonst niemand.
> Und den Spaß wünsche ich dir!




Das meinte ich ja mit beim fahren... Individuell ist ja auch gut und muss eben auch nicht jedem gefallen. Ich sehe hier nahezu bei jeder Fahrt ein schwarzes oder eines in raw. Ist dann auch irgendwie langweilig, mir gefällt es aber gerade in schwarz.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

Haha Stylepolizei, ja das wird noch ein Spaß 

Aber dann auf dem Trail erst, da kommt der richtige Spaß!! 
Ich bin das Bike ja ausgiebig bei Events testgefahren und freue mich darauf dass ich jetzt immer fahren kann 

Zum Gewicht: ich bin zwar um viele Kilos leichter und um viele cm kleiner als die meisten hier, aber trotzdem ist es nicht einfach ein wirklich leichtes Bike aufzubauen... sehr gern hätte ich es leichter gehabt, aber Kompromisse wollte ich dann doch nicht eingehen... das hab ich schon mit den etwas zu schmalen Laufrädern getan...


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (30. Mai 2014)

Meins wiegt auch nur 12,3 kg. Da sollte dein Gewicht auch in Ordnung gehen...;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Mai 2014)

Wie jetzt Frau Rauscher?
Du fährst noch mit 21mm Felgen durch die Gegend?
Dachte das sei unfahrbar?
Keine W40?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Mai 2014)

der Goldesel dazu fehlte mir


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Mai 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt Frau Rauscher?
> Du fährst noch mit 21mm Felgen durch die Gegend?
> Dachte das sei unfahrbar?
> Keine W40?


Weiß garnichtwarum du dich im lv forum rumtreibst da du eh fast immer was gegen syntace oder lv was zu meckern hast.bleib doch einfach im rotwildritter forum glaub das passt besser zu dir da du ja auch rotwild fährst.gehst mir richtig auf den sack mit fox gehabe ect.plus ständigem genórgel an lv syntace.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn es Spaß macht hab ich eh nix gesagt..


----------



## Normansbike (31. Mai 2014)

dre schrieb:


> ... gewagt !


Genau gewagt!
Ich finde es gut wie sie es gemacht hat! Die Standardfarben sind zum gähnen.
Und das tolle ist! Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainkroggy (31. Mai 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Weiß garnichtwarum du dich im lv forum rumtreibst da du eh fast immer was gegen syntace oder lv was zu meckern hast.bleib doch einfach im rotwildritter forum glaub das passt besser zu dir da du ja auch rotwild fährst.gehst mir richtig auf den sack mit fox gehabe ect.plus ständigem genórgel an lv syntace.
> 
> liteville 301 MK8


 
Wow, da wird's aber Zeit, dass einer ins Bett kommt und sich mal richtig ausschläft


----------



## rappelkiste (31. Mai 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


>



Wow...
Als ich es Gestern zum ersten Mal hier gesehen hab fand ich es etwas "too much" aufgrund der pinken/lila Elemente...
Jetzt - mit ein bisken Abstand muss ich sagen "sehr individuell - sehr schön" 

Hast Du eigentlich schon mal was zu deinem "alten" SJ im Vergleich zum jetzigen 301 geschrieben?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Mai 2014)

Vergleich zum Stumpi?
Also, ich fand ja bei jeder Testfahrt, dass ich mich auf dem 301 gleich wohlfühlte... und nicht so sehr anders als auf dem Stumpi.
Mir gefällt gut, dass der Rahmen schön steif ist... das Stumpi machte mir manchmal einen etwas schabbeligen Eindruck.
Der Hinterbau kommt mir straffer vor...

Die erste Testrunde heute war jedenfalls spaßig! Morgen geht es mal wieder auf nen "richtigen" Trail


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Juni 2014)

Ja.


----------



## Kevin0679 (1. Juni 2014)

Das ging aber schnell, wurde das nicht erst vor kurzem hier vorgestellt?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. Juni 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Weiß garnichtwarum du dich im lv forum rumtreibst da du eh fast immer was gegen syntace oder lv was zu meckern hast.bleib doch einfach im rotwildritter forum glaub das passt besser zu dir da du ja auch rotwild fährst.gehst mir richtig auf den sack mit fox gehabe ect.plus ständigem genórgel an lv syntace.
> 
> liteville 301 MK8



Ging mir genauso,brachte mich dann dazu mal die Ignore-Funktion zu nehmen,funktioniert fantastisch 
Der Esel gefällt mir gut,hat was weibliches der Farbenmix,also passts!


----------



## Jabuan (1. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das Bike stimmig....
Ist mal etwas anderes als die Standardkomponenten hier ;-)


----------



## cubabluete (1. Juni 2014)

Ich finde es voll super. Tu dir sicherheitshalber noch was auf die Kettenstrebe - trotz X01


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Juni 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Vergleich zum Stumpi?
> Also, ich fand ja bei jeder Testfahrt, dass ich mich auf dem 301 gleich wohlfühlte... und nicht so sehr anders als auf dem Stumpi.
> Mir gefällt gut, dass der Rahmen schön steif ist... das Stumpi machte mir manchmal einen etwas schabbeligen Eindruck.
> Der Hinterbau kommt mir straffer vor...
> ...



Bin deswegen vor drei Jahren vom SJ FSR 08 auf 301 umgestiegen, stabiler, mehr Reserven, mehr Federweg, Auf-und Umbau des LV machen einfach immer noch Spass. 
Dein Rad ist farblich nicht mein Geschmack, aber was Eigenes, deswegen Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich finde es voll super. Tu dir sicherheitshalber noch was auf die Kettenstrebe - trotz X01


Gut dass Du mich dran erinnerst! Hatte ich noch vor 

Ja richtig, der Aufbau hat Spaß gemacht, ich hab mal wieder ne Menge gelernt. Abgesehen davon wird die Auswahl an 26ern zum Selberbauen wirklich seeeeeehr klein!


----------



## Deleted35614 (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich finde es sehr schön, nur etwas klein halt......


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juni 2014)

Also als Ladybike sieht das Teil top aus. Mir gefällt es sehr gut.
Würde meine holde ähnlich auch fahren. Auch wenn ich die Felgen in einem mglst. ähnlichen Lila genommen hätte, wie die anderen Details.  Trotzdem: Schickes Teil!


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juni 2014)

Naja ... die K


Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Gut dass Du mich dran erinnerst! Hatte ich noch vor
> 
> Ja richtig, der Aufbau hat Spaß gemacht, ich hab mal wieder ne Menge gelernt. Abgesehen davon wird die Auswahl an 26ern zum Selberbauen wirklich seeeeeehr klein!


 
Naja ... die Knöllchen kommen auch gut rüber find' ich. Und im Carbon-Bereich: Mojo HD(-R). Aber LV geistert mir seit 2006 im Kopf rum.


----------



## muttipullover (3. Juni 2014)

Old school...MK I


----------



## BigMounty (3. Juni 2014)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Old school...MK I



Old school - MK I
= ZEITLOS UND SCHÖN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2014)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Old school...MK I


Sauber Tipi Topi.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## muttipullover (4. Juni 2014)

Ab wann gab es eigentlich den Rockguard? Mein MK I hat nähmlich noch keine entsprechende Bohrung/Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## duke209 (4. Juni 2014)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ab wann gab es eigentlich den Rockguard? Mein MK I hat nähmlich noch keine entsprechende Bohrung/Gewinde in der Kettenstrebe.



Ich glaub ab MK5. Das MK5 hat jedenfalls die Option.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2014)

mk3 hatte das auch schon.


----------



## Kombinatschef (4. Juni 2014)

MK2 auch schon, ich wollte den damals aber nicht und habe mir in den nun 8 Jahren auch noch kein Schaltwerk abgerissen


----------



## Ghoste (4. Juni 2014)

Vorankündigung :
Wenn alles Glatt läuft gibts hier morgen eine Bild von einem "neuen" 301er 

Hab aus der Not (alter Rahmen gebrochen und übermorgen gehts an Gardasee) eine Tugend (LV 301 MK 11/2) gemacht 
Freu mich schon riesig, ersten Schnappschuss schon gesehen, morgen dann in real


----------



## Rocky10 (4. Juni 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Vorankündigung :
> Wenn alles Glatt läuft gibts hier morgen eine Bild von einem "neuen" 301er
> 
> Hab aus der Not (alter Rahmen gebrochen und übermorgen gehts an Gardasee) eine Tugend (LV 301 MK 11/2) gemacht
> Freu mich schon riesig, ersten Schnappschuss schon gesehen, morgen dann in real



Keine schlechte Wahl für eine Notlösung


----------



## Brixton (5. Juni 2014)

Dr.BONES schrieb:


> Hier mal meins...


Ordentliche Gabel  kann die Pike schon nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## Ghoste (5. Juni 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Wahl für eine Notlösung



Das hoffe ich doch


----------



## jaxxxon (5. Juni 2014)

Brixton schrieb:


> Ordentliche Gabel  kann die Pike schon nicht mehr sehen...


 Geht mir genauso! 
Ist das zwei mal Clutch oder hinten was anderes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.BONES (5. Juni 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Ist das zwei mal Clutch oder hinten was anderes...


HR ist ein Butcher 2,3. Bei meinem Gewicht von ca. 70kg gerade noch ok !


----------



## Brixton (5. Juni 2014)

Butcher DH ist auf jeden Fall n guter Gummi.


----------



## Ghoste (5. Juni 2014)

So, wie versprochen zwei kurze Schnappschüsse.
testfahrt wird erst morgen klappen bzw. dann eine Woche Lago di Garda 
Aufbau ist noch nicht final - da wird bestimmt noch was gemacht


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Juni 2014)

uiuiui, mit der nicht vorhandenen Kefü und der Kurbelbestückung hoffe ich, dass es keinen unverhofften Tritt ins leere gibt. Ansonsten viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Ghoste (5. Juni 2014)

Danke 
Ja, das ist wohl das nächste sinnige Anbauteil ;-)
(Bisher gabs aber wenig Probleme beim alten Rad)
Aber kann ich ja ab Samstag eine Woche lang testen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2014)

Stimmt, ohne Kefü ist das völlig unfahrbar....


----------



## .t1mo (6. Juni 2014)

Bin auch ein 2-fach Setup über ein Jahr am 301 ohne KeFü gefahren... geht auch. Ich kann es wahrscheinlich an einer Hand abzählen wie oft die Kette abgesprungen ist. Aber allein wegen dem Geklapper und dem Eindruck nach, den die Kette an der Strebe hinterlassen hat macht es Sinn eine KeFü zu montieren. Zumindest dann, wenn du vorn 2-fach fährst.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte hier keinem irgendwelche Vorschriften machen. Aber genau mit diesem 2-Fach-Setup fällt mir die Kette auf jeder Abfahrt mindestens einmal runter. Mit Bash geht es dann, aber so fällt mir die Kette ständig runter. Wenn es bei jemand funktioniert - super! Aber wenn ich mein Rad eben für den Urlaub aufgebaut hab und denke, dass das so ja auch klappen könnte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand sagt, dass ich auf dem Holzweg bin.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Juni 2014)

Am besten vorher mal ohne probieren und wenn es gar nicht geht eine rauf geben. Dafür bietet sich der Gardasee bei dir jetzt ja gut an. Die ist ja nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_dino (6. Juni 2014)

Also seit der "Shimano Erfindung" mit dem integrierten Kettenspanner habe ich auf etwa 20 Ausfahrten 1x das Problem das mir die Kette vom 40er auf das 28er Blatt runterfällt... in die andere Richtung, also zur Kurbel ist die Kette noch nie abgesprungen... 

und ich Bummel auch nicht die Trails runter


----------



## Isartrailer301 (6. Juni 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier keinem irgendwelche Vorschriften machen. Aber genau mit diesem 2-Fach-Setup fällt mir die Kette auf jeder Abfahrt mindestens einmal runter. Mit Bash geht es dann, aber so fällt mir die Kette ständig runter. Wenn es bei jemand funktioniert - super! Aber wenn ich mein Rad eben für den Urlaub aufgebaut hab und denke, dass das so ja auch klappen könnte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand sagt, dass ich auf dem Holzweg bin.


Muss ich Jammerlappen voll zustimmen. Ohne KeFü und ohne Bash an den Gardasee ist echt mutig. Würde mir auch noch einen Carbon-Unterrohrschutz dranmachen, sonst ist das schöne Bike nach dem Urlaub voller Schrammen und Dellen. Je nach Fahrweise ist der Lago echt materialmordend.


----------



## cubabluete (6. Juni 2014)

der_dino schrieb:


> Also seit der "Shimano Erfindung" mit dem integrierten Kettenspanner habe ich auf etwa 20 Ausfahrten 1x das Problem das mir die Kette vom 40er auf das 28er Blatt runterfällt... in die andere Richtung, also zur Kurbel ist die Kette noch nie abgesprungen...
> 
> und ich Bummel auch nicht die Trails runter


Ich fahre das Schaltwerk auch allerdings 1-fach. Echt genial. Hab auch kein Kettenschlagen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Schaltwerk auch allerdings 1-fach. Echt genial. Hab auch kein Kettenschlagen.


Hab auf Ashalt auch nicht.


----------



## jaxxxon (6. Juni 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> So, wie versprochen zwei kurze Schnappschüsse.
> testfahrt wird erst morgen klappen bzw. dann eine Woche Lago di Garda
> Aufbau ist noch nicht final - da wird bestimmt noch was gemacht


 
Ich mag da jetzt wirklich nicht rummmeckern und da kann ja auch keiner was für und prinzipiell isses ja a schönes Radl und alles...
Aber dieser Fox Dämpfer passt ja optisch bisher in keinen Aufbau so richtig, oder?


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Juni 2014)

Da geb' ich dir Recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (6. Juni 2014)

DOPPELMOPPEL


----------



## BigMounty (6. Juni 2014)

GHOSTE - lass Dir den Spass nicht verderben - Dein Bike ist absolut in Ordnung und auf jeden Fall ein Hinkucker.

Gruß


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2014)

Was is denn Dein Problem jetzt?


----------



## Ghoste (6. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe das ich damit Spaß haben werde - auch wenn für kommende Woche Temperaturen über 35°C angesagt sind 
Wie gesagt, werde ich sicher noch das ein oder andere ändern, aber für mich ist ein Bike zunächst auch mal ein "Arbeitsgerät".
Da kommt es dann halt vor, dass mal ne Schramme rein kommt. 
Hab mir wirklich kurz überlegt einen Unterrohr-Schutz an zu bringen, aber das hätte für mich nur einen Sinn: 
Höherer Wiederverkaufswert.
Und ich will mit dem Rad jetzt erstmal die nächsten Jahre Spaß haben und es nicht gleich wieder abtreten 

Ach, verfolge die anderen Threads hier auch aufmerksam - gefällt mir bei euch


----------



## duke209 (9. Juni 2014)

Nix neues am 301, 

 

 aber das Spezi is genial und wird geliebt !
(Keine Ernährungswerbung, wollte er mit auf den Bildern haben  )


----------



## DC. (9. Juni 2014)




----------



## Brixton (9. Juni 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Nix neues am 301, Anhang anzeigen 298184 Anhang anzeigen 298186 aber das Spezi is genial und wird geliebt !
> (Keine Ernährungswerbung, wollte er mit auf den Bildern haben  )


Die besten Bilder seit langem...


----------



## coastalwolf (9. Juni 2014)

DC. schrieb:


>




Liebevolle Zugführung


----------



## DC. (9. Juni 2014)

Mich stört es nicht,  gibt schlimmeres


----------



## biker-wug (9. Juni 2014)

Dass Speci hat meine Tochter auch.
Ein cooles Teil.
Jetzt steigen wir gerade auf 20 Zoll Cube um.

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benda (9. Juni 2014)

Endlich fertig. Geht sehr fein.


----------



## Kevin0679 (9. Juni 2014)

Die Brücke kenne ich, wie oft fährst du die Isartrails? Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Runde zusammen drehen und mit einem Techtalk die Runde abschließen.VG


----------



## Lebiminatore (10. Juni 2014)

benda schrieb:


> Endlich fertig. Geht sehr fein.



Eventuell die Zugführung der VR Bremse nach innen verlegen


----------



## cubabluete (11. Juni 2014)

Lebiminatore schrieb:


> Eventuell die Zugführung der VR Bremse nach innen verlegen


Nicht eventuell - unbedingt!!!


----------



## thetourist (11. Juni 2014)

Schönes Teil, ist ein Rahmen in Größe S oder? Kannst du was zum Gewicht sagen, Ausstattung sieht man ja...


----------



## benda (14. Juni 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Die Brücke kenne ich, wie oft fährst du die Isartrails? Vielleicht können wir ja mal eine Runde zusammen drehen und mit einem Techtalk die Runde abschließen.VG



Manchmal eine späte kurze Abendrunde aber meistens dann doch bloß am Wochenende. Wenns nicht nass ist momentan eigentlich jede Woche! Klar, lass uns gerne mal zusammen rumdüsen! Wo startest Du denn?



Lebiminatore schrieb:


> Eventuell die Zugführung der VR Bremse nach innen verlegen



Danke für den Tipp, ist mittlerweile geschehen 



thetourist schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, ist ein Rahmen in Größe S oder? Kannst du was zum Gewicht sagen, Ausstattung sieht man ja...




Genau, ist ein S. 170mm Lyrik Soloair und TF-pushed RP23. Gewicht laut meiner eher ungenauen Personenwaage ca. 13.2 kg


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. Juni 2014)

Hier mal meins schwarz  und v
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




om kumpel in blau.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## sebot.rlp (15. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein neues 301 MK11 in Sonderausführung. XS Hauptrahmen mit einem S Hinterbau und den VarioSpin Lagerschalen. Funktioniert sehr gut und passt mir perfekt!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkelshort (15. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein MK8 in M. Rock Shox DPA 150/120 650b Gabel, Race Face Kurbel, Lenker und Vorbau - Ritchey Vantage II 650b Laufräder mit Maxxis HRII 2,3 vorne und Ardent 2,25 hinten - Shimano XT Schaltung und Bremsen, XTR Scheiben und Specialized Command Post. Macht 12,5 kg mit den Saint Pedalen. Der Dämpfer soll noch getauscht werden (verliert en bissel Luft). Habt ihr Vorschläge was gut passen würde? Ich liebäugel mit dem RS Monarch+


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (15. Juni 2014)

301 XXL - 29" - 160mm v/h


----------



## Radler01 (15. Juni 2014)

Wow sieht sehr genial aus...gerne noch mehr Bilder!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Juni 2014)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> 301 XXL - 29" - 160mm v/h


die LV Dichte in der Pfalz wächst und wächst


----------



## Ghoste (16. Juni 2014)

Kurze Rückmeldung vom ersten Test am Gardasee 
Mein 301 gefällt mir super! 
Am meisten verwundert/überzeugt haben mich in der letzten Woche die Uphill-Eingenschaften in schwierigem Gelände! Da geht das 301 einfach super! 
Klar, bergab natürlich auch eine andere Liga wie zuvor mit meinem 120er "Touren-Fully", aber das war ja auch so zu erwarten ;-)

Bzgl. Aufbau werde ich sicher noch einiges machen - da bin ich gerade am überlegen.
Ach, da die Diskussion wegen Kettenführung aufkam: Ich hatte die ganze Woche kein Problem  Kette blieb immer oben!
Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild, in dem der Aufbau farblich auf den golden?! Fox Dämpfer abgestimmt ist?! Wäre evtl. auch interessant...

Kleiner Schnappschuss am Lago, damit der Post auch mit Bild daher kommt


----------



## sparkfan (16. Juni 2014)

@BoomShakkaLagga: Das Bike gefällt mir  301 XXL Raw + Schwarze Komponenten steht auch schon lange auf meine Wunschliste. Aus verschiedenen Gründen gab es aber ein Re-Planing  Wie hoch kommt die Front (gefühlt) bzw. welchen Vorbau und Lenker hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Juni 2014)

Schau dir mal das 301 von rruegg an. Dieser geht in die Richtung und sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## Ghoste (16. Juni 2014)

JA, das hab ich vorhin zufällig im anderen Thread gesehen. Das sieht schon ganz gut aus!
Muss da noch mal in mich gehen, wohin die Reise gehen soll...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (16. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Blumen! 

Werde vorne eventuell noch etwas rumspielen. Aktuell 60mm Syntace Vorbau nach unten gedreht und 10mm Lenkerüberhöhung. An steilen Rampen steigt da bei der SA Gabel schonmal das Radl an.


----------



## Ghoste (17. Juni 2014)

Die 301er von @wurzelhoppser und @topgun1 gefallen mir auch sehr gut!
Mal die letzten Seiten durchgeschaut - evtl. geh ich komplett weg von Farbe - der rote Lenker ist gerade "nur zum testen" verbaut.


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (17. Juni 2014)

Zwei 301er auf dem Hochgern. (Mein MK11 und ein MK9).Die Fahrer waren natürlich auch dabei....
Das zweite liegt hinter meinem Kumpel da rechts...


----------



## cubabluete (17. Juni 2014)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues 301 MK11 in Sonderausführung. XS Hauptrahmen mit einem S Hinterbau und den VarioSpin Lagerschalen. Funktioniert sehr gut und passt mir perfekt!


Das finde ich mal eine gute Idee um sich das 24er Laufrad zu ersparen.
Übrigens sieht es auch total lässig aus.
Das ganze könnte man auch umdrehen und einem schwarzen Rahmen einen raw Hinterbau verpassen.


----------



## peter.rosegger (17. Juni 2014)

*Anbei zur Info an Interessierte...*
ein Update eines 301 MK10.

*Kampfgewicht:*
- ursprünglich 12,86kg (Seite 272)
- zwischenzeitlich mit robusteren Reifen 13,00kg
- jetzt auf 1x10fach umgerüstet 12,47kg

Die von mir bisher genutzten Gänge auf unseren Trails im Alpenvorland in Österreich entsprechen der jetzigen Wahl:
10fach Kassette 11-36 und
1fach Kurbel mit 26er Direct Mount Kettenblattmontage (kein Spider erforderlich).

So, nun Hardfacts und mein Beitrag an die Community...
-Rosegger Style-


----------



## DC. (17. Juni 2014)

Gabelschaft noch kürzen, dann biste bei 12,00


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Juni 2014)

peter.rosegger schrieb:


> *Anbei zur Info an Interessierte...*
> ein Update eines 301 MK10.
> 
> *Kampfgewicht:*
> ...


Ein schickes schnörkelloses Bike .Einfach Toll.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## peter.rosegger (18. Juni 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Gabelschaft noch kürzen, dann biste bei 12,00...




da hast du recht - aber ich bin schon in einem Alter da sitzt man(n) gern wieder aufrechter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (18. Juni 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Gabelschaft noch kürzen, dann biste bei 12,00


Hintere Disc auf 180mm, dann sind's 11,95


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein treuer begleiter seit Jahren mk8
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





liteville 301 MK8


----------



## peter.rosegger (18. Juni 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Hintere Disc auf 180mm, dann sind's 11,95



Auf keinen Fall...  - ich habe mich hochgearbeitet von 180mm auf 200mm.


----------



## EL_Se (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen, mein neu erworbenes MK10.









Spacerturm kommt noch weg, Sattel eventuell noch anders Positoiniert und der umwerfer wird noch ersetzt. Probefahrt steht noch aus


----------



## Harald Philipp (19. Juni 2014)

Blaue Felgen hat es jetzt. Und ein paar Gipfel auf dem Buckel. Hier gibt es alle Infos zu meinem 2014er Aufbau: www.summitride.com/spielzeug/

Grüße aus den Bergen! Harald


----------



## xTr3Me (19. Juni 2014)

Der Aufbau und die Rahmengröße ist schon einigermaßen speziell, aber schönes Bild.


----------



## Starkbier (19. Juni 2014)

Schönes Rad. Habs heute an der Nordketten-Bahn in natura gesehen. Starkes blau!

@Harald Philipp : Wie schauts denn beim Rock Razor bzgl. Pannenschutz aus? Oder fährst ihn eh tubeless?


----------



## Harald Philipp (19. Juni 2014)

Starkbier schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Habs heute an der Nordketten-Bahn in natura gesehen. Starkes blau!
> 
> @Harald Philipp : Wie schauts denn beim Rock Razor bzgl. Pannenschutz aus? Oder fährst ihn eh tubeless?



Beim Rock Razor geht bei mir nur der SuperGravity. Den normalen stanze ich mir bei jeder Tour durch... Tubeless kommt mir nicht ans Bike bis die Zwei-Kammer Geschichte am Markt ist 

Nächstes mal fahren wir ne Runde zam am Nordpark!


----------



## uphillking (19. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juni 2014)

Krasses Gewicht! Würde ich gerne mal fahren.


----------



## kippi (20. Juni 2014)

Muss man auch treten 


Tausche Liteville MK10 "L" gegen "M"


----------



## Schnegge (20. Juni 2014)

@Harald Philipp: Ich habe an meinem 601 ebenfalls die TRS+ 36/22 mit XO drauf. Der trs Bashguard kollidiert leider mit meinem Umwerfer (Low Direct Mount 2-/10-fach 36 Zähne top pull S3). Distanzscheiben werden hier wohl für Abhilfe sorgen. Zudem musste ich den Umwerfer erst mit dem Drehmel (siehe Fotos in meinem Album) bearbeiten damit er beim Einfedern nicht mit dem Hinterbau kollidiert. Passt der Grinder bei dir ohne Anpassungen? Bzw. welchen Umwerfer hast du drauf?

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## CalvinSK (20. Juni 2014)

@Harald Philipp: Das Rad sieht wirklich stark aus, gefällt mir tatsächlich noch besser als das Grüne vom letzten Jahr! Eine Frage aus eigenem Interesse: Warum verwendest du nicht die 160mm Arme hinten? Wird dann der Hinterbau zu weich und gibt kein ausreichendes Feedback mehr?


----------



## Marcy666 (20. Juni 2014)

Auch mal wieder ein paar Updates an meinem MK10:


Dämpfer	 - Fox DHX Air 5.0
Vorbau		- Syntace Megaforce 35mm
Lenker		- Syntace Vector Carbon 780mm
Pedale		- RaceFace Atlas
Bremse h.   - 203mm
Hinterreifen - Rock Razor

Gewicht: 12,8 kg


----------



## Harald Philipp (20. Juni 2014)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> @Harald Philipp: Das Rad sieht wirklich stark aus, gefällt mir tatsächlich noch besser als das Grüne vom letzten Jahr! Eine Frage aus eigenem Interesse: Warum verwendest du nicht die 160mm Arme hinten? Wird dann der Hinterbau zu weich und gibt kein ausreichendes Feedback mehr?



Genau! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich mag es am Hinterrad gerne etwas direkter. Der 160mm bügelt mir die ganzen Ecken und Kanten weg, an denen ich gerne springen, rutschen oder lupfen will 



Schnegge schrieb:


> @Harald Philipp: Ich habe an meinem 601 ebenfalls die TRS+ 36/22 mit XO drauf. Der trs Bashguard kollidiert leider mit meinem Umwerfer (Low Direct Mount 2-/10-fach 36 Zähne top pull S3). Distanzscheiben werden hier wohl für Abhilfe sorgen. Zudem musste ich den Umwerfer erst mit dem Drehmel (siehe Fotos in meinem Album) bearbeiten damit er beim Einfedern nicht mit dem Hinterbau kollidiert. Passt der Grinder bei dir ohne Anpassungen? Bzw. welchen Umwerfer hast du drauf?



Hat bei mir alles so gepasst. XO Umwerfer, ohne Drehmel und Distanzringe. Ist allerdings der Synatce Bashguard, nicht der E-13 trs-Bash Guard.

Grüße! Harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (20. Juni 2014)

@Marcy666: coole Fahrmaschine 
Kannst du was zum DHX sagen? Gern auch per pn.


----------



## Marcy666 (20. Juni 2014)

@DC. 

schau mal in diesem Tread 'Dämpferalternative Liteville 301 Mk 10', hab ich gerade was zu geschrieben 

Der alte war im vergleich ein 'Stück Holz'


----------



## Starkbier (20. Juni 2014)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Beim Rock Razor geht bei mir nur der SuperGravity. Den normalen stanze ich mir bei jeder Tour durch... Tubeless kommt mir nicht ans Bike bis die Zwei-Kammer Geschichte am Markt ist
> 
> Nächstes mal fahren wir ne Runde zam am Nordpark!



So kritisch wie du mein 301 beim Vorbeifahren beäugt hast, trau ich mich das nicht mehr  
Na, wär stark, mal ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## icube (21. Juni 2014)

Ich bin dann mal auf Testfahrt 
Kurze Beschreibung: MK10 | RS Monarch Plus Debonair von Stefan (Bericht folgt)| 150er Pike Soloair | Syntace W30 650b | Sram X01 | das übliche von Syntace | ca. 12.2 kg 











Gruß icube

P.s.: Sorry für die miesen Handyfotos


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Juni 2014)

Das Gewicht ist angesichts der Ausstattung (1x11, normale Sattelstütze, leichte Gabel, leichte (HR) Reifen,...) schon fast "hoch"
Ich hätte da jetzt eine 11 vorm Komma erwartet
Ist der komplette 650B LRS so "viel" schwerer als ein 26" ?


----------



## icube (21. Juni 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist angesichts der Ausstattung (1x11, normale Sattelstütze, leichte Gabel, leichte (HR) Reifen,...) schon fast "hoch"
> Ich hätte da jetzt eine 11 vorm Komma erwartet
> Ist der komplette 650B LRS so "viel" schwerer als ein 26" ?



Ich würde es als "ehrliches" Gewicht bezeichnen , ich persönlich muss mir bei 80 % der Gewichtsangaben hier im Forum ein Lächeln verkneifen, ohne jemanden angreifen zu wollen


----------



## Rocky10 (22. Juni 2014)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> wuerde mich sehr Intressieren wie sich dein Bike so anfühlt, ich bin 1.82. Was denkst Du, viel zu gross für mich oder im Bereich des möglichen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## culoduro (22. Juni 2014)

Harald Philipp schrieb:


> Genau! Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber ich mag es am Hinterrad gerne etwas direkter. Der 160mm bügelt mir die ganzen Ecken und Kanten weg, an denen ich gerne springen, rutschen oder lupfen will
> ...
> Grüße! Harald



Harald, Du hast ja über den Formula "Stall" auch Zugriff auf die 29" Gabel, nehme ich an. Hast Du das eigentlich auch mal probiert, anstelle der 27,5er, und wenn ja, was sind so Deine Gedanken dazu?


----------



## Harald Philipp (22. Juni 2014)

odysseus schrieb:


> Harald, Du hast ja über den Formula "Stall" auch Zugriff auf die 29" Gabel, nehme ich an. Hast Du das eigentlich auch mal probiert, anstelle der 27,5er, und wenn ja, was sind so Deine Gedanken dazu?



29" kommt für mich nicht wirklich in Frage, dafür bin ich zu klein und mag es zu verspielt. Ausprobiert habe ich es schon (ok, nicht in einem Liteville und nicht mit der Formula) - Vielleicht hat es mir deshalb nicht gefallen? 

Der Benni Purner (ist ein Kopf größer als ich) ist es mal gefahren, vielleicht hilft er dir weiter: http://www.alpine-spirits.com

Grüße! Harald


----------



## culoduro (23. Juni 2014)

@Harald Philipp 
Danke, Harald!

Grüsse zurück!
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (23. Juni 2014)

@Rocky10: XXL bei "nur" 1,82cm ist zu groß. Da kannst dich mE gut im Medium/Large Feld umsehen. 

Hab selbst knapp 2m bei 97cm BL; das passt bei mir so...


Cheerio


----------



## soma (26. Juni 2014)

icube schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal auf Testfahrt
> Kurze Beschreibung: MK10 | RS Monarch Plus Debonair von Stefan (Bericht folgt)| 150er Pike Soloair | Syntace W30 650b | Sram X01 | das übliche von Syntace | ca. 12.2 kg
> 
> 
> ...




Hi.

Das sieht ja schon sehr eng mit den Reifen hinten aus. Welche Breite fährst du? 2.35 oder 2.25 Zoll?
Überlege mir auch ein 301 in L zu holen (bin 182cm) und würde ebenfalls gerne 650b vorn und hinten fahren.

Kannst du vllt noch ein paar Bilder von der "Reifenfreiheit" am Rahmen knipsen? Das wäre echt wunderbar.

Grüße,
soma


----------



## HappyGhost (27. Juni 2014)

Na dann will ich mal mein neues Gefährt, euch auch mal zeigen.


----------



## DC. (28. Juni 2014)

Sind das 2,1er Reifen? Glaube dass du an der Stelle Potential des bikes verschenkst, nimm mal was breiteres


----------



## HappyGhost (28. Juni 2014)

ne sind 2,2 aber ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die Reifen in dem Rahmen zu schmal aussehen.


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (28. Juni 2014)

Nicht nur zu schmal aus sehen. Den Nobby würd ich höchstens hinten fahren und vorne min ein 2.35 Hans Dampf oder so.. so isse bei mir und hi hab ich sogar n 2.4er Fat Albert drauf... So muss das!


----------



## shutupandride (28. Juni 2014)

blödes Gequatsche um die Reifen, kommt halt drauf an, was er damit fahren will.
Oder geht es vielmehr um die Größe Eures Gemächts?
In der Fränkischen (Bild: Kreuzberg am FJ Kaiser Weg?) reicht sicher ein 2.2er RR für alles


----------



## rrueegg (28. Juni 2014)

@HappyGhost : schönes Bike und die Bereifung so belassen. Ab aufs Bike und Freude daran haben - das zählt.

Gruss


----------



## HappyGhost (28. Juni 2014)

Also Foto ist am Zuckerhut entstanden, bin Wiesenttal - Altental - Trubachtal lang gefahren. Mit dem Grip der Reifen bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden.

@ rrueegg genau so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shabba (28. Juni 2014)

Servus, hab gestern abend mein 301er Rahmen + bissl Zubehör bekommen und gleich mein Strive ausgeschlachtet 

Hier das Ergebnis!




Auf gute Zusammenarbeit


----------



## Normansbike (28. Juni 2014)

Shabba schrieb:


> Servus, hab gestern abend mein 301er Rahmen + bissl Zubehör bekommen und gleich mein Strive ausgeschlachtet
> 
> Hier das Ergebnis!
> 
> ...


Sehr schön! Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## Scott-Tegernsee (28. Juni 2014)

Stealth noch rein, dann passts!


----------



## Shabba (28. Juni 2014)

THX !  Mal schauen was noch kommt ...


----------



## DC. (28. Juni 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> blödes Gequatsche um die Reifen, kommt halt drauf an, was er damit fahren will.
> Oder geht es vielmehr um die Größe Eures Gemächts?



Wenn ihr das bei euch so handhabt,  tust du mir leid. 
Ich sehe bei diesem Aufbau,  mit der Lyrik,  die DH Eigenschaften durch die schmalen Reifen beschnitten.  Gegen den nobby und den ralle sag ich gar nix, sind gute, schnelle Reifen


----------



## Gosch (28. Juni 2014)

nur blöd, dass das keine Lyrik ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (28. Juni 2014)

Tatsache,  hab ich wohl nicht richtig hingeschaut 
Naja, is ja auch Wurst mit den Reifen,  hab Spaß mit dem bike


----------



## TomPouce (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Mein neues Bike ist  endlich fertig, old school/new mk3


----------



## Famulus36 (28. Juni 2014)

Wir haben's getan, zum allerersten Mal:






Bikepark Lenggries. Auch wenn ich im Vergleich mit der anwesenden Jugend gefahren bin wie ein Rentner, war's ne Mordsgaudi.


----------



## Phil-Joe (28. Juni 2014)

Das entscheidende ist nur, dass du Spaß hattest. ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (28. Juni 2014)

TomPouce schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein neues Bike ist  endlich fertig, old school/new mk3


Old School. Im Leben nicht! Geiles Bike. Und wenn man mich fragt, das Mk3 kann locker mit den neuen mithalten. Aber mich fragt ja keiner .


----------



## Janosch23 (28. Juni 2014)

Auch schön - MK11


----------



## intel (28. Juni 2014)

Hallo Liteville jünger.
Unsere Familie hat einen Nachwuchs bekommen.
Es ist 1 Tag alt, hat eine Länge von 1149mm.
Ein Gewicht von knappen noch 13 kg, genau kann ich es euch erst sagen wenn ich eine bessere Waage habe.
Vorne und hinten 160mm, komplett in Schwarz.
Vorne 27,5" mit schweren Magic Mary 2,35 und hinten 26"mit Nobby Nic 2,40.
Die Felgen sind die W35 Syntace mit X-Ray die Narbe ist keine Syntace, die ist mir zu laut.
Die Gabel ist eine Rock Shox DPA 160mm 27,5.
Der Rest ist einheitlich Shimano XT.


----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2014)

intel schrieb:


> Hallo Liteville jünger.
> Unsere Familie hat einen Nachwuchs bekommen.
> Es ist 1 Tag alt, hat eine Länge von 1149mm.
> Ein Gewicht von knappen noch 13 kg, genau kann ich es euch erst sagen wenn ich eine bessere Waage habe.
> ...


Was für eine Größe IST das ? Sieht so klein aus.


----------



## Famulus36 (29. Juni 2014)

Gibt es hier schon Erfahrungen mit der X-Fusion Sweep im 301? Kann ziemlich preiswert eine 27,5-Version bekommen, die einiges leichter ist als meine Durolux. Die Pike ist mir derzeit noch zu teuer.


----------



## intel (29. Juni 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was für eine Größe IST das ? Sieht so klein aus.


 größe M, eh normal.
Vielleicht ist die Aufnahme nicht optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2014)

Dachte Ichs mir doch. Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## intel (29. Juni 2014)

es ist halt Standard schwarz. Aber ein Liteville spricht eh für sich selber da braucht es keine Regebbogenfarben.


----------



## Mounthook (29. Juni 2014)

Nach dem ich mein 301 Freeride vollendet habe, brauchte ich eine neue Aufgabe. Da ich für das Freeride von XL auf L umgestiegen bin, hatte ich ja noch den XL Rahmen. Der musste ja irgendeiner Aufgabe zugeführt werden. Und nachdem ich ein paar 29" Räder gefahren bin und ich mit den Dingern nicht glücklich geworden bin, reanimiere ich den XL-Rahmen als Marathon Bike.
Blöd, dass der Bike-Händler meines Vertrauens sich für 3,5 Wochen in den Urlaub verabschiedet hat. Jetzt muss ich selber ran und stelle fest: irgendwie fehlt immer irgendein sch... Teil.
Deshalb gibt es jetzt mal einen Zwischenstand.
Gruß der Hacki


----------



## Famulus36 (29. Juni 2014)

Krasse Gabel!


----------



## Shabba (29. Juni 2014)

Das Brett aka Sattel find ich um Welten besser xd


----------



## Mounthook (29. Juni 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Krasse Gabel!


Ich bin mal gespannt, was sie kann. Aber erst einmal muss ich entweder ein paar spezielle Nabendeckel für die Syntace-Nabe drehen lassen oder die Nabe gegen die RockShox-Nabe austauschen.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass die Einbaubreite bei der Gabel größer als üblich ist, muss die Auflagefläche der Deckel gegenüber der Gabel deutlich größer sein. Mal sehen, was es wird.
Dann warte ich aktuell noch auf den Splitter, um Gabel und Dämpfer mit einem Remotehebel blockieren zu können.


----------



## Normansbike (30. Juni 2014)

Braucht die Gabel spezielle Naben?


----------



## Mounthook (30. Juni 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Braucht die Gabel spezielle Naben?


Jo. Zumindest eigene Nabendeckel. Hier kann man ganz gut erkennen.


----------



## Kevin0679 (30. Juni 2014)

Ahh, wieder ein neuer Standard. So bleibt das Geld wenigstens immer im Umlauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounthook (30. Juni 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Ahh, wieder ein neuer Standard. So bleibt das Geld wenigstens immer im Umlauf.


Na, ob das Standard wird ...
Ich hoffe es über die Nabenkappen lösen zu können, dann wäre es eine weitere Nabenkappe in der Nabenkappenkollektion.


----------



## wubu (30. Juni 2014)

Die Farbkombination ist toll, genau sowas plane ich für meine Freundin. Was für Felgen hast du genommen?


----------



## daddy yo yo (30. Juni 2014)

gefällt mir - ich steh ja auch auf purple... und ich bin gespannt auf das endergebnis !!!


----------



## Mounthook (30. Juni 2014)

wubu schrieb:


> Die Farbkombination ist toll, genau sowas plane ich für meine Freundin. Was für Felgen hast du genommen?


Mmmh. Für die Freundin. 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal meinen Östrogenspiegel beobachten lassen 
W30er, hinten 27,5 vorne 29.


----------



## wubu (30. Juni 2014)

Sie steht total auf Lila! Früher war es die Farbe der Könige, heute ists eher eine Frauenfarbe. Aber ein richtiger Mann kann JEDE Farbe tragen! Sagt man zumindest....  

Du hast also die Syntace-Felgen irgendwo eloxieren lassen!? Schön, mir wär das zuviel Aufwand, ich werde wohl auf Sixpack oder Ähnliches zurückgreifen. Na ich bin schon auf dein Endresultat gespannt!


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juni 2014)

ich frag mich bei dem eloxieren immer:

wenn z.B. TF die eloxiert, nehmen die ja RAW-Rahmen. Aber wenn die schwarze Felgen nehmen, dann waren die ja schon (schwarz) eloxiert. Bei jedem eloxieren geht ja Material ab. D.H. man schwächt die Felgen... oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiTh (30. Juni 2014)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Mmmh. Für die Freundin.
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal meinen Östrogenspiegel beobachten lassen
> W30er, hinten 27,5 vorne 29.


 

Darf ich fragen was du fürs Eloxieren deiner Felgen hinlegen musstest? Ich hab meine heute morgen nämlich auch weggeschickt, ich bezahl 80Euro dafürm (für beide)


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ich frag mich bei dem eloxieren immer:
> 
> wenn z.B. TF die eloxiert, nehmen die ja RAW-Rahmen. Aber wenn die schwarze Felgen nehmen, dann waren die ja schon (schwarz) eloxiert. Bei jedem eloxieren geht ja Material ab. D.H. man schwächt die Felgen... oder?


Ich hab mal einen getroffen, der hatte ein schwarzes 601, was bei/über tft blau eloxiert wurde.


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juni 2014)

mir hat TF damals geschrieben, dass sie das gerade nicht machen - aus eben diesen sicherheitsbedenken...


----------



## Mounthook (30. Juni 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ich frag mich bei dem eloxieren immer:
> 
> wenn z.B. TF die eloxiert, nehmen die ja RAW-Rahmen. Aber wenn die schwarze Felgen nehmen, dann waren die ja schon (schwarz) eloxiert. Bei jedem eloxieren geht ja Material ab. D.H. man schwächt die Felgen... oder?



Ja, das alte Eloxal muss ab und dafür gibt es mehrere Methoden.
Bei den Felgen habe ich mich für "abbeizen" entschieden. Die ganzen Felgen kommen in ein Bad und das alte Eloxal wird wird "abgebeizt".
Das Bad greift aber nicht nur das Eloxal an, sondern auch das Aluminium. Das alte Eloxal muss jedoch komplett runter, sonst sieht es so aus wie unten. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn die alte Eloxalschicht im Auftrag ungleichmäßig ist, dann ist an manchen Stellen das Eloxal bereits weg und an anderen noch nicht. Und dann wird an Stellen Material abgetragen, an denen man das nicht möchte.

Vorbau und Felgen sind so dimensioniert, da bekommt man bei LV oder Syntace keine Bauchschmerzen bzgl. eloxieren bzw. des Materialabtrages. Später kommt auch wieder ein wenig drauf und wenn der Eloxierer sein Handwerk versteht, hält sich das fast die Waage.
Bei eloxierten Rahmen mit "blanken" Lagersitzen ist das Verfahren nicht empfehlenswert, denn dann geht das Ätzen sofort an die Lagersitze.
Bei dem roten Rahmen habe ich deshalb erst vorsichtig das alte Eloxal durch Sand- oder Glasstrahlen entfernen lassen, damit der Rahmen nur so kurz wie möglich ins Bad muss (denn ins Bad muss er). RAW-Rahmen sind deshalb besser geeignet. Ich hatte aber nur einen in Schwarz.


----------



## Mounthook (30. Juni 2014)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was du fürs Eloxieren deiner Felgen hinlegen musstest? Ich hab meine heute morgen nämlich auch weggeschickt, ich bezahl 80Euro dafürm (für beide)


Die Rechnung vom Eloxierer geht an meinen Bike-Dealer und der ist Gott sei Dank im Urlaub.
Wenn ich´s weiß, stell ich es hier rein.


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2014)

gefloat x't


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

Geil.. schaut richtig gut aus..  - was hast vorne für ne Gabel drin?


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2014)

danke! van


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juli 2014)

macht einen sehr potenten Eindruck!


----------



## DC. (2. Juli 2014)

Sehr fein! Mit Telestütze und 2-fach Kurbel würde es mir noch besser gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2014)

Tele-Stütze in der Länge unmöglich  
und brauche ich auch wirklich nicht... an die zweifach-Geschichten habe ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt (wie auch an 2,35er Reifen noch nicht


----------



## Ironmax2010 (2. Juli 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> gefloat x't


Wo bekommt man denn diesen "g´schmeidigen" Unterrohrschutz her?

Bitte bitte Info´s ;-)

Danke+Gruß


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2014)

miro hier im forum. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-unterrohrschutz.555014/ http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/mi-ro.48912/


----------



## biker-wug (2. Juli 2014)

Moveloc würde passen.

Aber schickes Teil.


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2014)

danke - merke ich mir, falls ich mal meinung wechsle!


----------



## sparkfan (2. Juli 2014)

@RaceFace67: Schönes Bike und schönes Foto! Wie kriegst du das Bike ohne "Stütze" ins Bild?


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2014)

danke. das ist der sogenannte Photoshopstempel-Ständer :-D


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Juli 2014)

Für mein 301 gabs auch mal wieder ein Update.
Die Moveloc hat "Platz" genommen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Juli 2014)

Na endlich! Wenn das Teil richtig gut funktioniert, dann wirst du nie wieder ohne in... 3...2...1....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (4. Juli 2014)

Ist das ein L Rahmen und die 200'er Moveloc??


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Juli 2014)

L mit 170
I hob z kurze Haxn
1,5 cm fehlen dann wär die 200er gegangen


----------



## An der Alb (4. Juli 2014)

Ich finde die Farbe echt krass  Brauchst du nachts überhaupt ein Licht?


----------



## DC. (4. Juli 2014)

Geht da an der schraube am rocker arm die Farbe ab?


----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Juli 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe echt krass  Brauchst du nachts überhaupt ein Licht?


Nein hat sich durch die Farbe erledigt


----------



## Wuerzig (4. Juli 2014)

Rüssel__ schrieb:


> L mit 170
> I hob z kurze Haxn
> 1,5 cm fehlen dann wär die 200er gegangen



Danke. Könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal den Abstand zwischen Oberkante Toolloc und Unterkante Sattelgestell posten. wäre dir sehr dankbar!!

Bei mir sind das 27cm. sollte doch die 200'er passen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (4. Juli 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Geht da an der schraube am rocker arm die Farbe ab?


Das ist beim Lager einpressen passiert.
Aber frag mich nicht was oder wie das passiert ist, ich war da nicht dabei.....


----------



## Wuerzig (4. Juli 2014)

Coole Zugverlegung übrigens !!


----------



## dre (4. Juli 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Coole Zugverlegung übrigens !!


Normale Zugverlegung.


----------



## Wuerzig (4. Juli 2014)

Hab ich noch nicht so gesehen. Ist ja kein Aschenbecher, oder!?
Wo kommt der Zug denn wieder raus?


----------



## DC. (4. Juli 2014)

Der zug geht kurz hinter dem steuerrohr von unten ins oberrohr und kommt dann kurz vor dem Sitzrohr wieder raus.  Gibt es ab mk 11....nur irgendwie bei meinem 11er nicht


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. Juli 2014)

er geht kurz hinterm steuerrohr unters oberrohr und auf höhe des dämpfers durch das oberrohr raus. auch schon bei MK10 ab Gr. L.


----------



## Wuerzig (4. Juli 2014)

Ähm, ins Oberrohr? Unters Oberrohr versteh ich ja noch. Und dann am Sitzrohr muss er doch eigentlich ums Oberrohr herum und von unten in die Strebe, oder? Gibts da keine Probleme wiegendem engen Radius??

Wenn der Zug durch das Oberrohr soll, muss ich das Loch hinter dem Steuerrohr aufbohren,oder? Das wäre natürlich die attraktivste Möglichkeit.

Gibt's evtl. Nahaufnahmen


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. Juli 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-zeigt-her-eure-301.402913/page-313#post-10187730 oder oben das gelbe...


----------



## Wuerzig (4. Juli 2014)

Das ist doch die "Aschenbecher Version" vom MK10, oder? Das gelbe von Rüssel ist ein MK11. Mich interessiert wo der Zug beim MK11 aus dem Oberrohr austritt!? Ich finde hier bei mir keine Möglichkeit, ohne ein vorhandenes Loch aufzubohren?


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Juli 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Danke. Könntest du bei Gelegenheit mal den Abstand zwischen Oberkante Toolloc und Unterkante Sattelgestell posten. wäre dir sehr dankbar!!
> 
> Bei mir sind das 27cm. sollte doch die 200'er passen, oder?



Von Oberkante Toolloc zu Unterkante Sattelgestell hab ich 25,3 cm und die Moveloc ist bei mir 1,5cm ausgezogen.
Rein rechnerisch müsste das gerade so gehen......
Aber schau sicherheitshalber nochmal beim Marzell auf der Seite nach.......

Zur Zugverlegung:
Der Zug geht am Sitzrohr runter durchs Gusset ins Oberrohr, verläuft im Oberrohr nach vorne 
und kommt kurz vor m Steuerrohr wieder aus dem Oberrohr raus.
Die Löcher für die Zugverlegung wurden nachträglich gebohrt da das MK11 ja nur noch ne
Öffnung für die Stealthstützen hat, das MK11 / 2 hat die Bohrung so wie se bei mir ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (5. Juli 2014)

Oh, die ist beim mk11 in der tat nochmal anders, interessant...


----------



## Wuerzig (5. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank Rüssel !!

Ich frage mich nur, wie ich bei dem Loch am Steuerrohr mit dem Bohrer hinkommen soll. Bei dir sieht das ja sehr gerade aus!


----------



## Rüssel__ (5. Juli 2014)

Winkelbohrer / Winkelbohraufsatz


----------



## rrueegg (7. Juli 2014)

kleines Update meinerseits;
RS Reverb Stealth defekt . . . momentan ersetzt durch Sattelstütze von Carbonal und zum Testen, anderer Sattel (Segle Italia Super Flow). Bereifung zurück gewechselt von Milch auf Schlauch (Schwalbe 19A) da ich die Dinger DEFINITIV nicht dicht gehalten bekommen habe.
Sieht dann so aus;




Gruss


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Juli 2014)

Schick!

Die Kurbel möchte ich auch noch!
Aber im Moment mit zweifach nicht zu bekommen... Schon eigenartig, wenn man die Werbung bedenkt, die sie auf der Eurobike und danach gemacht haben...


----------



## michi3 (7. Juli 2014)

Schönes und sehr cleanes Bike
@RaceFace67
die Kurbel ist top, wennst noch ein wenig wartest kommt noch eine sehr ähnlich aufgebaute SixC auf den Markt, die wird etwas günstiger als die Next SL.


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Juli 2014)

Mir würden zweifach Blätter reichen...


----------



## Wuerzig (7. Juli 2014)

Was'n hiermit ?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...m-2-fach-38-24-Zaehne-Modell-2014--27747.html


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Juli 2014)

Hm... Ok, ich bin anspruchsvoll: 22 hätte ich gern... Aber 1-4 Tage Lieferzeit hört sich für mich nach "ich bestell's bei Bestellung beim importeur, der es dann hoffentlich hat"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (7. Juli 2014)

Ruf doch da mal an:

http://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kurbel-Next-SL-Carbon-2-fach-36-22-2014


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Juli 2014)

Versuche ich mal... Habe ich aber schon bei ein Paar gemacht, wenn da ne Woche oder so steht, ist das erstmal zum Kunden fangen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Juli 2014)

der Spyder ist nicht zu bekommen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-spider-fuer-next-sl-2-fach-120mm-137529
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-spider-fuer-next-sl-2-fach-104mm-137527


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Juli 2014)

hm, Du meinst einfach andere Blätter dran?
Sonst muss ich mal nach dem 22er genauer suchen. danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

Bei dem Spider 64/ 104 passt doch das Shimano.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-kettenblatt-xt-fc-m770-22-zaehne-29631/wg_id-6855


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Juli 2014)

*insgrübelkomm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Juli 2014)

bzw. hier schient sie auch so da zu sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-next-sl-kurbel-2x10-fach-175mm-schwarz-137511


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

Klar, ist ja der vorgeschlagene Adapter.
Dazu gibt es auch ein 22er Blatt von RazeFaze.

Da ist irgendeine Abbildung nicht richtig.

22er geht nur mit dem 64er Lochkreis!


----------



## Normansbike (8. Juli 2014)

Warum stelle ich immer mehr fest das die 301 Besitzer an ihrem Bike schrauben? Nicht wie viel andere, wegen Defekten, sondern damit Gutes noch besser wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Warum stelle ich immer mehr fest das die 301 Besitzer an ihrem Bike schrauben? Nicht wie viel andere, wegen Defekten, sondern damit Gutes noch besser wird.


Mag sein, allerdings hab ich kein 301.


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Juli 2014)

jepp, vor allem wenn verletzt.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Juli 2014)

Meins mal wieder
Warte mit Wiegen und Teileliste immer noch bis evtl der finale LRS da ist. Aber irgendwie glaube ich da nicht mehr dran. Lieferzeit Enda Mai, Anfang Juni, alles klar....

Mittlerweile sind aber X-Kings drauf, weil Event ansteht.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Warum stelle ich immer mehr fest das die 301 Besitzer an ihrem Bike schrauben? Nicht wie viel andere, wegen Defekten, sondern damit Gutes noch besser wird.


Ich glaube, das liegt auch daran, dass einfach mehr Zeit zum Teileshoppen zwischendurch als zum Tourenradeln vorhanden ist. Also man hat zuviel Zeit übers Fahren zu sinnieren, als wirklich Zeit zum Fahren


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Juli 2014)

es macht einfach Spaß


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juli 2014)

das kommt dazu!


----------



## Normansbike (8. Juli 2014)

Und weil man's kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sventilti (9. Juli 2014)

bei mir gab es auch mal wieder Zuwachs. Da meine Frau sehr lieb war, wurde es ein ganz kleines 301er. 
Klasse, sie fährt jetzt MK10 und ich ein MK8. 


*mal eine Frage an  "rrueegg" *

Ich sehe du fährst XX1 Schaltwerk und X01 Kassette, welche Goldene Kette nutzt Du? Ist es die KMC X11 SL? Welches Schmiermittel nutzt Du? Trocken PTFE, Wachs oder Öl? Mit Öl auf der Kette bleibt sie ja nicht sehr lang golden, oder irre ich mich.
Denn meine Kassette wird heut mit DHL eintrudeln und suche auch eine passende goldene Kette.

Danke im Voraus!!!


----------



## rrueegg (9. Juli 2014)

@sventilti; 
Hallo. Ja es ist die KMC X11. Schmiermittel benutze ich eines von Veloplus. 
Und Ja die bleibt dann definitiv nicht golden. Wische diese nach dem Reinigen mit einem Lappen sauber. Wachs wollte ich schon lange probieren, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Gruss


----------



## sventilti (9. Juli 2014)

Mein lieber Schwan, geschlagene 6min hat's auf meine Frage gedauert.  Das nenne ich mal nen Service! 
Danke Dir!

Gehe jetzt erstmal schrauben, da gerade meine Kassette für meine W40 eingetroffen ist. Juhu!
Hoffentlich passt alles


----------



## Plastebenz (9. Juli 2014)

Hihi, schön mal nen xs zu sehen aufgebaut, gibt ja nicht allzu viele scheinbar und Bilder auch kaum zu finden. Mit bissel Glück wird hier auch nächste Woche eines fertig in ähnlicher Konfiguration, sprich 1x10 mit 32kb und 36er Kassette und 140/150mm, ebenfalls fürs Weibchen, wg. mir sollen sie sich kloppen mit'n töchterchen drum.
Zum radsatz, wie haste denn ihn bis auf die ersichtlichen subrosa Felgen aufgebaut? Hatte ich ebenfalls aufn Zettel. Geworden, weil breiter und günstiger sind es die dartmoor revolt vorn sowie octane one Solar pro hinten jeweils mit 34mm Außenbetten. Mit bitex-nabe und novatec vorn hoffe ich unter 1900g zu kommen, bald sind wir schlauer.

Schönes Radl und schlicht in schwarz, ähnlicher Plan

Grüße sebastian


----------



## sventilti (9. Juli 2014)

Danke, schön das es gefällt! War garnet so leicht Laufräder fürs xs zu finden. Habe hinten 24 zoll subrosa mit Hope pro 2 Nabe und Fat Albert, denn viel Auswahl gibt es nicht. Vorn 26 zoll subrosa mit Hope pro 2 Nabe mit 15mm Achse für Schnellspanner und Hanz Dampf 2,4. Beide Laufräder mit Schlauch. Werde von 32t Kranz (Race Face) auf 34 tauschen, denn meine Gutste mein ihr ist die Übersetzung auf dem hinteren kleinsten zu schwach. Na ja, wird's halt gemacht.


----------



## sventilti (9. Juli 2014)

So, x01 Kassette ist nun auch auf meinem LV. 
Nun bin ich mal gespant wie sich diese in Italien behauptet.


----------



## Plastebenz (9. Juli 2014)

Danke, Lrs passt doch super, hatte auch ewig das Netz ausgequetscht nach Infos und Pass. Konfiguration und Gewicht. 
Hier 32 kb da die Dame im Erzgebirge mit nen 35er vorn nicht klarkam, ich eben auch nicht. Daher auf 32 und auf Topspeed verzichten.
Wenn fertig gibts nen Bildchen.
Grüsse


----------



## sventilti (9. Juli 2014)

Hier mal schnell noch die Rechnung, ist e bissen unscharf.   ihr fehlt der Topspeed, daher der Wechsel. Wenns dann nächsten Monat nach Italien geht, wird wieder auf 32t gewechselt. 



Bin auf dein Bildchen gespannt. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!  

Greetings Sven


----------



## sventilti (9. Juli 2014)

Noch mal ne Frage an rrueegg: habe die X01 Kassette auf XD Freilaufkörper montiert und feststellen müssen dass diese Führungsnasen an der Kassette zur Aufnahme vom XD Freilauf alle gleich groß sind aber auf dem XD Freilauf eine kleinere Nase (Führung) und die restlichen gleich groß sind. War dies bei dir auch der Fall??? Ich hoffe nur du verstehst mein Problem. Kann es nicht besonders gut beschreiben.  

Greetings Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastebenz (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Sven, 
Schön mal paar Referenzangaben zum Lrs zu haben, wie gesagt, mal sehen wo es hingeht insgesamt, die Teile liegen allesamt beim laufradbau. 
Wollen übernächste Woche ins karwendel, da soll es gerne mit.
Von wegen Aufbau hat zeit, ist der Rahmen erstmal da..........

Bis denne
Sebastian


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juli 2014)

sventilti schrieb:


> Hier mal schnell noch die Rechnung, ist e bissen unscharf.   ihr fehlt der Topspeed, daher der Wechsel. Wenns dann nächsten Monat nach Italien geht, wird wieder auf 32t gewechselt.
> Anhang anzeigen 304576
> Bin auf dein Bildchen gespannt. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!
> 
> Greetings Sven



Wieso nimmt man bei solchem lrs die sapim leader???


----------



## sventilti (10. Juli 2014)

One78
Ich habe keine große Ahnung von Laufrädern.ich habe mich so auf die Suche einer 24zoll Felge versteift die dann auch zu einer 26zoll passt. Somit wurden es die Spank und mit Speichen habe ich mich garnet befasst. Was ist an diesen Speichen negatives zu sagen? Ich fahre Systemlaufräder von Syntace und hätte meiner Frau auch gern diese gekauft, nur gibt es diese nicht mit 24zoll.


----------



## Ghoste (10. Juli 2014)

Die Leader sind quasi aus der "Basic Line" von Sapim und auch "etwas" schwerer als Speichen die man dort hätte evtl. auch verbauen können.


----------



## sventilti (10. Juli 2014)

Ja, habe mich  ausgiebig  auf Felgen, Naben und Bereifung konzentriert, so dass ich Speichen völlig außer acht lies. Hoffe sie halten diese Saison. Werde sie dann wohl umspeichen lassen. Gibt es außer dem Gewicht noch andere Probleme mit diesen Speichen? Welche sind denn zu empfehlen? 

Greetings Sven


----------



## Starkbier (10. Juli 2014)

@sventilti gibt's nen Grund, dass du hinten nen Hans Dampf fährst und vorne nen Nobby? Sehr schickes Rad jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (10. Juli 2014)

icube schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal auf Testfahrt
> Kurze Beschreibung: MK10 | RS Monarch Plus Debonair von Stefan (Bericht folgt)| 150er Pike Soloair | Syntace W30 650b | Sram X01 | das übliche von Syntace | ca. 12.2 kg
> 
> 
> ...




Hi icube..
die 14 Tage testen sind um....wir warten immer noch auf Deinen Bericht zum M+ DebonAir 
Lohnt sich die Investition?
Sehr cooles Bike übrigens, geht bestimmt gut noch vorne


----------



## ONE78 (10. Juli 2014)

sventilti schrieb:


> Ja, habe mich  ausgiebig  auf Felgen, Naben und Bereifung konzentriert, so dass ich Speichen völlig außer acht lies. Hoffe sie halten diese Saison. Werde sie dann wohl umspeichen lassen. Gibt es außer dem Gewicht noch andere Probleme mit diesen Speichen? Welche sind denn zu empfehlen?
> 
> Greetings Sven



Die sind zu steif, dadurch verteilen sich die lasten ungleichmäßig. Mit konifizierten speichen wird das laufrad deutlich langlebiger. Speichenwahl sollte man nach gewicht und einsatzzweck treffen.


----------



## daddy yo yo (13. Juli 2014)

Mein MK9 mit Decals nach eig. Vorgaben:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Juli 2014)

Sehr geil! Super Gabel!


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2014)

Top designed, very good.


----------



## Plastebenz (16. Juli 2014)

So nu hier das kleine Schwarze in erster Ausbaustufe, nen paar Kleinigkeiten wie Sattel und Spacerturm werden nach ausgiebiger Ausfahrt im Karwendel noch ggbf. geändert. Das Grundgerüst steht aber.
Zum LRS: je 34er Felgen, hinten mit Bitex-Nabe und vorn Novatec Superlight mit DT-Swiss Comp. Bzw Supercomp. Speichen, Gesamtgewicht 1864g. Ich mein ganz passabler Wert. 
Radgewicht gesamt mangels funktionstüchtiger Waage kann ich nicht nennen. 
Am Rad kann es nun jedenfalls nicht mehr liegen. Schönes Spielzeug.

Grüße Sebastian


----------



## Normansbike (16. Juli 2014)

Sieht zum knuddeln aus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Juli 2014)

sieht eher etwas komisch aus.....


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (17. Juli 2014)

Eines von heute...







Die Front hat ein Update erfahren und is nu etwas tiefer. Geht auf den ersten Eindruck jetzt etwas besser....


----------



## cubabluete (17. Juli 2014)

Lässig. Garmin ans Oberrohr, dann passts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (17. Juli 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Lässig. Garmin ans Oberrohr, dann passts.


...WORD. geht am besten mit der Gaarmin Rucksackbefestigung. Die Klettstreifen passen hervorragend um das 301er Oberrohr:
https://buy.garmin.com/de-DE/DE/zub...ksackbefestigung/prod114625_010-11855-00.html


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Juli 2014)

puh, XS mit 24" hinten? Da bekommste keinen Flaschenhalter mehr rein, oder?


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Juli 2014)

@*daddy yo yo*

schick! Nur der "alten" Liteville-Schriftzug stört etwas.


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. Juli 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> @*daddy yo yo*
> 
> schick! Nur der "alten" Liteville-Schriftzug stört etwas.


du meinst den orig. schriftzug am UR? stimmt, aber übermalen wollt ich ihn auch nicht, und was drüberkleben sieht auch doof aus...

rote "V" hab ich noch... too much?


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Juli 2014)

ja, die meinte ich. ich habe mit diesen aufklebern
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&&item=270879598326&ssPageName=ADME:X:DERP:DE:1120

gute erfahrungen gemacht - ist 1zu1 der LV-Farbton. quasi nicht sichtbar. aber drunter bekommste die auch nimmer.
ein rotes V -nee, glaub' nicht.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2014)

Qia Wippe und Helmchen Daempfer sind endlich verbaut.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Juli 2014)

Oh, Debon Air Plus by Helmchen ? Bin gespannt auf Bericht! Fahre selbst noch "klassischen" Plus...
Wie schlägt sich die Gabel? Die Durolux sieht man nicht oft. Wahrscheinlich auf 160 eingestellt? Absenkfunktion?


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Oh, Debon Air Plus by Helmchen ? Bin gespannt auf Bericht! Fahre selbst noch "klassischen" Plus...
> Wie schlägt sich die Gabel? Die Durolux sieht man nicht oft. Wahrscheinlich auf 160 eingestellt? Absenkfunktion?



Ist eine 160mm TAD mit nachgeruesteter RC2 Kartusche. Bin recht zufrieden mit der Gabel, werde diese aber mal auf Stefans Rat hin in absehbarer Zeit warscheinlich durch die Pike ersetzen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Juli 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Qia Wippe und Helmchen Daempfer sind endlich verbaut.


Sauber dann kannste ja in saalbach richtig gehen lassen.viel spass damit.gruß aus dem pott.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Sauber dann kannste ja in saalbach richtig gehen lassen.viel spass damit.gruß aus dem pott.
> 
> liteville 301 MK8



Danke! Zwei Wochen noch! Versuche aber vorher noch in Winterberg zu testen. 
Viele Gruesse aus LP


----------



## Flo-mit-W (17. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Infos. Ja, die Pike ist schon super im 301. Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zur Durolux. Hattte mir die nur mal mit 180mm für meinen Freerider angesehen.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Juli 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Ja, die Pike ist schon super im 301. Hab aber auch keinen Vergleich zur Durolux. Hattte mir die nur mal mit 180mm für meinen Freerider angesehen.


Fuer den Kurs ist die Durolux eine gute Gabel, funktionirt, stabil, aber recht schwer. Die Pike kommt dann aber erst zu Weihnachten.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Juli 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Danke! Zwei Wochen noch! Versuche aber vorher noch in Winterberg zu testen.
> Viele Gruesse aus LP


Wir  sind dieses jahr erst ab 23.8 vor ort.schönes wetter und heile knochen.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Juli 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Wir  sind dieses jahr erst ab 23.8 vor ort.schönes wetter und heile knochen.
> 
> liteville 301 MK8


 
Das wünsche ich dir auch! Wir sind ja passend zum Bauernmarkt dort, sollte also laufen. 
Ich mache dann mal Meldung zum Bremswellenbestand auf den Trails...wird aber schwierig,mit dem neuen Hinterbau sollte ich die nicht mehr merken! ;-)


----------



## captainkroggy (18. Juli 2014)

H


wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Wir  sind dieses jahr erst ab 23.8 vor ort.schönes wetter und heile knochen.
> 
> liteville 301 MK8


Hotel C...?
Na, dann mal bis dahin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Juli 2014)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> H
> 
> Hotel C...?
> Na, dann mal bis dahin


Jau C.Man sieht sich.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## duke209 (19. Juli 2014)

New Fork auf Testfahrt...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juli 2014)

Geil! Die Mattoc gefällt mir und mit deiner klassischen Griffe und Sattel Kombi sowieso!


----------



## An der Alb (19. Juli 2014)

Heute Testfahrt mit 650b-Laufrad und noch weniger Spacern


----------



## DC. (19. Juli 2014)

Lenkwinkel sieht recht flach aus,  hast du den flachen vario spin drin?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (20. Juli 2014)




----------



## EL_Se (20. Juli 2014)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


>



Kann mir nicht helfen, sieht irgendwie geil aus.....


----------



## biker-wug (20. Juli 2014)

Saugeil. 
Richtig schick.


----------



## rrueegg (20. Juli 2014)

Hier den Hobel mal umgebaut für den Freeridepark Gotschna und die Alpen.
Reverb Stealth raus da defekt, kurzer Vorbau 30mm und Lenker 780 Rise 30. Neu e13 LG1+ Kettenführung. 
In den Alpen den Fox Dämpfer und auf der Freeride-Piste den RS M+ Helmchen Tuend. 
Waren 4 intensive Tage und bin froh wieder ein bisschen ruhen zu können.


----------



## Shabba (20. Juli 2014)

Wieso tauschst du die Dämpfer? Was für ein setup hast bei helmchen machen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rrueegg (20. Juli 2014)

Shabba schrieb:


> Wieso tauschst du die Dämpfer? Was für ein setup hast bei helmchen machen lassen?


Weil der CTD mit Zusatzgewicht (110Kg) noch im SAG steht und führ feines sensibler ist. Braucht halt sehr schnell den Federweg. Hoffe dass mit grossem Volumenspacer dies vielleicht ein wenig besser wird. 
Den Monarch plus habe ich mit Angabe von Gewicht und Fahrstil von LH anpassen lassen. Den Dämpfer hab ich erst jetzt mal so richtig ausprobiert da ich dieses Jahr nur "mountainbike" - mässig unterwegs war und der CTD sehr gut für meine Bedürfnisse gepasst hat. 
Die vier Tage die wir nun unterwegs wahren, habe ich in dem FreerideTrail Gotschna in Davos den RS M+ probiert. Harmoniert schön mit der Pike ist aber nicht so sensibel. Ich will aber noch keine Schlüsse ziehen und werde ab nächsten Donnerstag wieder vier Tage in Davos biken.

Gruss


----------



## tommi101 (20. Juli 2014)

Meins mal wieder mit dem dicken Enduro-LRS. Der Dämpfer ist neu und erfordete anfangs eine kleine Umgewöhnung auf ruppigen Trails im Harz. Ob er letztlich drin bleibt, bleibt ab zu warten.


----------



## An der Alb (21. Juli 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel sieht recht flach aus,  hast du den flachen vario spin drin?



Nee, lediglich das Spacertürmchen abgebaut und den Vorbau von 70 mm auf 50 mm gekürzt.


----------



## cmaucksch (23. Juli 2014)

heute abgeholt. Das Foto ist noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön abgestimmt! Finde die parts passen sehr schön zusammen


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. Juli 2014)

Was für ein KB ist das (zähne)?
Kann nur das mit der Syntace KeFü nicht ganz nachvollziehen.
Meine xx1 hat jetzt nach 1 Jahr zum ersten mal die Kette abgeworfen (vorher nur als die Kette zu lang war) überlege jetzt oben eine anzubauen. Denke nämlich Ne obere Führung erzeugt weniger Widerstand als die von syntace. Erfahrungen dazu??


----------



## cmaucksch (23. Juli 2014)

Ist ein 28er Blatt. Ich glaube das passt ganz gut. Wenns auf der Straße leicht bergab geht kann man noch ganz gut treten wenns steiler wird ist es mir dann auch egal. Für ein Rennen wäre der schwerste Gang nichts. Der leichteste Gang ist für mich gut so.
Eine obere Führung erzeugt gar keine Reibung, oder?
Mit Erfahrung kann ich nicht dienen bin heute 2x 200 hm Hometrail gefahren, das war die erste Ausfahrt mit dem 301 überhaupt. Die Reibung unten stört mich nicht bzw. habe ich sie nicht wahrgenommen.
Nur zur Info, ich habe gehört dass einigen der Freilauf der syntace Laufräder zu laut ist. Ich habe das Rad heute bei syntace abgeholt und die haben mir anderes fett in dem freilaufkörper gemacht, der ist jetzt relativ leise, mal sehen wie lange.
Ach ja, ist übrigens ein vario Spin 1,5 grad flacher verbaut, fühlt sich gut an.
Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Rad


----------



## An der Alb (23. Juli 2014)

Der Freilauf kann doch gar nicht laut genug sein  War am Wochenende auch bei Liteville und ein Teil der Gruppe hatte ebenfalls Syntace-Laufräder - Junge war deren Freilauf geil. Da ist mein Laufrad mit Acros-Nabe richtig leise dagegen - wobei ich immer dachte der Freilauf ist schon laut. War aber auch ein 301 dabei, das das Fett drin hatte - laaaaangweilig


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (23. Juli 2014)

Ich finde diesen lauten Freiläufe einfach nur nervig. 
Bei mir sollte am Rad nichts klappern, quietschen, rasseln.
Ich liebe es über die heimischen Trails einfach möglichst unauffällig zu fliegen. 

Im Bikepark oder vor der Eisdiele mag das anders sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (23. Juli 2014)

Das hat nix mit Eisdiele zu tun (woher kommt eigentlich immer dieses blöde Thema Eisdiele?), sondern mit Wanderern, die sich vermehrt darüber beschweren, wenn du klingelst.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Juli 2014)

Mal wiieeeeder meins:





Man beachte die unausgeklügelte Pedalstellung, dass der Fahrer sich ausdrücklich vom Dämpfer distanziert, die Gabelfarbe in natura doch schice und ein 700er Lenker schlecht fotographiert breit aussieht. Is übrigens plain vanilla 26" und mit Ghetto 2-Fach unter 12,5kg


----------



## Markus. (24. Juli 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Meins mal wieder mit dem dicken Enduro-LRS. Der Dämpfer ist neu und erfordete anfangs eine kleine Umgewöhnung auf ruppigen Trails im Harz. Ob er letztlich drin bleibt, bleibt ab zu warten.




Schönes Rad.
Hast du den Dämpfer abstimmen lassen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Juli 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mal wiieeeeder meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum distanzierst Du Dich vom Daempfer??
Wieso 2-fach, ich sehe nur 1-fach oder hast Du hinten nur 2 Ritzel auf der Kassette? LOL, das waere dann extrem, selbst im Ghetto.
Die Gabel passt in der Tat nicht so, ansonsten aber ein schickes Rad in raw!


----------



## tommi101 (24. Juli 2014)

Markus. schrieb:


> Schönes Rad.
> Hast du den Dämpfer abstimmen lassen?



Noch nicht. Beim DebonAir wird ja angeworben, das man diesen mit ca. 30% weniger Druck fahren kann....was bei mir nicht der Fall nicht ist bzw. der Druck nahezu genau so hoch ist wie beim RP23 (250PSI/90KG=35% SAG). Insofern keine wirkliche Verbesserung für mich was das Ansprechverhalten betrifft.  Die stärkerer Druckstufe gegenüber dem Fox ist aber durchaus spürbar.

Edith/Korrektur:
_Laut Rock Shox bedarf es beim __Monarch Plus DebonAir__ im Vergleich zum aktuellen Monarch Plus etwa 30% weniger Kraft, um den Dämpfer zu Beginn des Federwegs zu komprimieren. Das Resultat ist ein perfektes Ansprechverhalten, mehr Sensibilität und vor allem verbesserte Traktion auf ruppigen Trails._


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juli 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Warum distanzierst Du Dich vom Daempfer??
> Wieso 2-fach, ich sehe nur 1-fach oder hast Du hinten nur 2 Ritzel auf der Kassette? LOL, das waere dann extrem, selbst im Ghetto.
> Die Gabel passt in der Tat nicht so, ansonsten aber ein schickes Rad in raw!


Eigentlich distanziere ich mich nur vom Astra-Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer  ist nun wirklich kein leckeres Bier. Das zweite Kettenblatt fehlt tatsächlich noch. Ghetto deswegen weil ich keinen Umwerfer habe und ein NW-Kettenblatt. Die Gabel war halt billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2014)

cmaucksch schrieb:


> heute abgeholt. Das Foto ist noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt



hübsches ding ! was ist das für eine kurbel?
brauche nämlich ersatz für meine x01...

btw. führung: habe meine SCS gegen eine obere führung ersetzt.
den geringeren widerstand durch wegfall der SCS merkt man schon.
eine obere führung macht mMn auch mehr sinn als nur eine SCS..


----------



## Ghoste (24. Juli 2014)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> was ist das für eine kurbel?
> brauche nämlich ersatz für meine x01...



e.thirteen TRS Race?! 
http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/trs-enduro/trsr-cranks/


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Juli 2014)

Das sieht aus wie eine TRS von e13.

Aber wo hast du aufbauen lassen? Ich suche immer noch nach einem Shop des Vertrauens, bei dem ich meins dann aufbauen lassen/ kaufen kann.  Selbstaufbau klingt zwar interessant aber das traue ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht zu.


----------



## cmaucksch (24. Juli 2014)

genau die Kurbel ist es.
Welche Führung benutzt du denn?
Ob man die untere merkt oder nicht kann ich gar nicht beurteilen, bin ja erst einmal mit gefahren und am vorherigen Rad hatte ich eine cguide montiert.
Das Rad hat mir Syntace selber aufgebaut, ich habe freiberuflich für die gearbeitet (drei Service Videos gedreht, bis jetzt ist der Pedalservice online, die anderen dauern noch)

Grüße

Clemens


----------



## swoosh999 (24. Juli 2014)

cmaucksch schrieb:


> genau die Kurbel ist es.
> Welche Führung benutzt du denn?


hab eine MRP AMG mit BB-Befestigung.
Wollte unbedingt einen Taco+Führung für 28-30Z.

Von e13 gibt es auch eine Führung allerdings erst ab 33Z aufwärts, was mir zu heftig war.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. Juli 2014)

Jap, die xcx von e13. Von CSixx gibt auch was ähnliches. Sind für High direct mpu t Montage. Weiß jemand ob das am MK11 passen würde? Da ist ja diese eine bohrung am Sitzrohr...
Und irgendwo war ein Artikel von ner neuen Kefü von einem Deutschen Hersteller, die wohl bald auf den Markt kommt und sehr leicht sein soll. 
Man muss natürlich die Zahl der Zähne beachten, ich persönlich fahre mit 32er Blatt im mittelgebirge super. Taco ist geschmackssache. Hatte bis jetzt keinen aufsetzer...


----------



## Ghoste (24. Juli 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Und irgendwo war ein Artikel von ner neuen Kefü von einem Deutschen Hersteller, die wohl bald auf den Markt kommt und sehr leicht sein soll.



http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/06/10/comeback-77designz-kettenfuehrung-extrem-leicht/


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. Juli 2014)

Danke! 
Schönes Teil


----------



## Trailpussy (24. Juli 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/06/10/comeback-77designz-kettenfuehrung-extrem-leicht/


wenn das an eine ISCG Aufnahme geschraubt werden muss sind die nach-MK9 Fahrer bzw die entsprechenden 601 Fahrer aber gekniffen...Liteville hat keine ISCG  Aufnahmen mehr dran...


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. Juli 2014)

Der letzte Satz lautet:

 Für die Zukunft arbeitet das Team bereits an einer Umsetzung mit S3 oder High Direct Mount-Standard, so dass auch an Rahmen ohne ISCG-Aufnahme eine extrem leichte 1×10 / 1×11 Führung gefahren werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sircube (25. Juli 2014)

So.....hier jetzt auch mal meines! Leider nur im Garten, denn irgendwie komm ich beim Biken nicht zum Pics schießen......macht zuviel Spaß das Teil


----------



## tommi101 (25. Juli 2014)

green--clean--amtlich!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Juli 2014)

Lean mean green machine!
Sieht geil aus!  Nur die sattelstellung ist krass, hab selbst den sq lab und musste ihn leicht im Winkel nach hinten stellen um nicht immer vor zu rutschen.


----------



## Rüssel__ (25. Juli 2014)

Bäääämmmm Volltreffer


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Juli 2014)

Rüssel__ schrieb:


> Bäääämmmm Volltreffer


Du bist parteiisch, das zählt ja nicht!


----------



## biker-wug (25. Juli 2014)

Richtig stark!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (25. Juli 2014)

Super Design


----------



## Rüssel__ (26. Juli 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Du bist parteiisch, das zählt ja nicht!



Das weiß ja zum Glück keiner

Die Farbe war auch in der gaaaanz engen Auswahl, ist dann aber doch rausgefallen.......
Schaut aber echt richtig gail aus


----------



## DannyCalifornia (26. Juli 2014)

Schönes Bike! Wie schlägt sich die Vecnum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sircube (26. Juli 2014)

Die Vecnum Stütze ist Wahnsinn. War anfangs skeptisch aber das hat sich sofort in Luft aufgelöst. Sie macht genau was Sie soll und das sehr unauffällig. Und ich bin nicht de leichteste


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Juli 2014)

ich hab bei mir schaltung, bremse, griffe, sattel und pedale gewechselt. letzteres eher irgendwie unmotiviert bei zu viel bier und ipad ;-)
jetzt stellt sich mir die frage ob es irgendwo so leuchtgelbe abdeckfolie, ähnlich steinschlagschutzfolie, gibt. damit würde ich gerne das rot vom logo abkleben. das 301 evtl lackieren? 





kann mir dazu jemand tipps geben? also wo es solche folie gibt und welche man am besten nimmt? danke


----------



## Rüssel__ (27. Juli 2014)

Entweder mit Folie abkleben oder lackieren.
Hast Du keinen Folienfuzzi in deiner Nähe wo Du mal fragen kannst??
Mein Kumpel hat so ein Geschäft, ich frag die Tage mal nach......
Andrer Kumpel hat ne Lackiererei, der sagte das lackieren kein Problem ist, aber die Wippe
abkleben ist ne ganz schön aufwendige Arbeit damit es gut aussieht.
Noch n andrer Kumpel ist Aribrusher, der sagte das sei gar kein Problem das zu machen.....
Den 301 Schriftzug mit Folie zu bekleben ist nicht viel Arbeit und wäre denk ich die billligste
Variante, solltest Du so ne Folie bekommen
Hab mein Schriftzug auch schon mal abgeklebt gehabt


----------



## michi3 (27. Juli 2014)

@rzOne20

Hab es bei meinem mit Plotterfolie gemacht, holst dir halt einen schmalen Streifen bei einem Aufkleber Laden  in Neongelb und dann mit Schablone zuschneiden.
Dein Bike schaut cool aus, aber die Pedale müssen wieder runter, die gehen echt nicht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juli 2014)

@rzOne20 wenn das (rote) Logo nicht in "3D" sein soll kannst du die aufgeklebten Dinger auch einfach abmachen. Darunter ist es nochmal in farblos.


----------



## rzOne20 (27. Juli 2014)

ja de pedale. leider gibts die nicht in neon. aber der stand und grip auf denen mit bergschuhen is echt geil. mei meiner fahrweise is da aber eh bald keine farbe mehr drauf...ich lass einfach... aber die sehen nit so optimal aus, das stimmt.

in rüssel seins schaut schoaf aus!

@Bjoern_U. : wie meinst das. wenn i des runter geb is in schwarz no so ein V ? des wär auch mal ein anfang. i probier aber des V mit folie. des 301 überleg ich einfach mit lack und pinsel anzustreichen (vorher natürlich anschleifen und primern). mal schaun...


jo und bremsleitung muss i au erst kürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juli 2014)

@rzOne20 ja genau, darunter ist das V ganz normal wie der Rest vom Schriftzug. Vorne bei dem auf dem Steuerrohr bin ich mir aber nicht 100% sicher


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. Juli 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @rzOne20 ja genau, darunter ist das V ganz normal wie der Rest vom Schriftzug. Vorne bei dem auf dem Steuerrohr bin ich mir aber nicht 100% sicher


Vorne ist nichts drunter , war das erste was ich damals abgemacht habe.gruß

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Bjoern_U. (27. Juli 2014)

jeder nur ein Kreuz...


----------



## Andi_72 (27. Juli 2014)

Neon ist cool. So kann das Bike im Wald nicht verloren gehen...

Ne im ernst. Sieht stark aus, ich war für so was nicht mutig genug - blieb bei Standard black.


----------



## Radler01 (27. Juli 2014)

So ein paar Farbstiche ins Auge kommen echt gut, bin mal gespannt wie es fertig aussieht, war bisher auch von black is beautiful Fraktion,  kann sich aber auch noch ändern...anbei noch der aktuelle Stand


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Juli 2014)

Sieht super "slick" aus!  Die Kurbel und alles passt auch der Vorbau ohne Spacer richtig gut!


----------



## An der Alb (27. Juli 2014)

Endlich ne gescheite Sattelstütze @Radler01  Und, wie laufen die neuen Syntace Laufräder so? 

Als Farbspritzer könntest du beim nächsten Foto ja mal deinen Helm mit an´s Bike hängen. Der ist Farbe genug


----------



## Radler01 (27. Juli 2014)

Danke! Ja was soll ich sagen die LR steif, mache was sie sollen und hören sich an wie ein Moped  Sattelstütze ist wirklich mal ne Innovation und Erleichterung... das mit dem Helm hat wahrscheinlich eine Überbelichtung zu folge;-)


----------



## icube (28. Juli 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hi icube..
> die 14 Tage testen sind um....wir warten immer noch auf Deinen Bericht zum M+ DebonAir
> Lohnt sich die Investition?
> Sehr cooles Bike übrigens, geht bestimmt gut noch vorne



Sorry bin die letzten Wochen leider nicht oft zum Fahren gekommen,
Bericht kommt spätestens nächste Woche 
Danke, ohja und wie 27.5" + X01 machen echt ein tolles Trailbike aus dem 301 

Gruß icube


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


>


Auch deins immer wieder sehr schick!
Jetzt weiß ich was du meinst mit deinem Kommentar von gestern. Da hast du im Vergleich Reifchen !






Du brauchst unbedingt noch eine dropper post!
Du wirst sie lieben! Wenn nicht kauf ich dir ordentliche Reifen auf meine kosten!


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2014)

Jedes Mal wenn ich soweit bin, dass ich mir sage - eine dropper post ist schon cool, höre ich wieder Geschichten, wieviel Spiel die Stütze hat und wie oft sie eingeschickt werden muss. Ich vermute, dass ich im kommenden Winter mal das Geld investiere - vermutlich in eine Reverb, wobei mich die Vecnum auch interessiert. Die Reverb ist aber deutlcih günstiger zu bekommen... Mal schauen.

Sorry wegen Galerie und so ...


----------



## biker-wug (28. Juli 2014)

Tipp von mir, wenn dann nimm ne Vecnum. Das Teil ist definitiv die beste Stütze die ich bis jetzt hatte.
Maverick, KS I900, KS I950, Reverb, KS LEV und jetzt Moveloc.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Juli 2014)

Geschichten gibt es viele, mach deine eigene Erfahrung. Ich fahre jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren die reverb und warte ständig auf ihren Ausfall. Sollte das kommen sind es eh nur die Dichtungsringe die mein Freund für mich austauscht. Er macht das nebenbei und hat die schon komplett zerlegt. Teilweise schicken Leute die Stütze aus mtbr zu ihm für einen Service. Die Dichtungen kauft er für wenige cent billig online. 

Ich benutze sie dauernd und sehr oft. Selbst wenn ich aufsteige aufs Rad mach ich sie erstmal runter, damit das Opa-chen es leichter beim aufsitzen hat! Lol. 
Auch auf dem trail und gerade hier in meiner Gegend mit ständigem bergauf bergab wechsel oder wenn es technisch wird. Bestimmt geschätzte 50-100 mal pro Ausfahrt je nach trail und Ausfahrtslänge.


----------



## biker-wug (28. Juli 2014)

Die Reverb ist nicht schlecht, wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Aber die Moveloc ist einfach ein anderes Level, ganz ehrlich, vor allem was die Pannensicherheit betrifft, sprich mir gefiel, dass man sie jederzeit ohne Fernbedienung, notfalls sogar ohne die Kartusche benutzen kann. Das finde ich bei mehrtägigen Etappentouren ein super Argument. Und natürlich in meinem Fall die 200mm Verstellweg.

Aber jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, da hast recht. 

Übrigens hübsche Bikes ihr zwei.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Juli 2014)

Oh.. war wirklich nicht auf dich bezogen, kein Thema mein Liteville Kollege! 

Genauso wie ich soweit von der reverb begeistert bin, bist du von der Moveloc begeistert. Mein oben erwähnter Freund fährt lustigerweise die LEV und ist begeistert.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (28. Juli 2014)

Kann mich dogday nur anschliessen. Ungeachtet der Funktion der vecnum () hab ich jetzt meine zweite reverb, die erste Ca 2 Jahre in 2 bikes, die stealth etwas über ein Jahr im 301. 
In beiden Fällen NULL Probleme. Kein entlüften, geschweige denn Einschicken. Nur eben wirklich leichtes seitliches Spiel, aber das ist ja bekannt.

Könnte mir nicht mehr vorstellen (auf nem Trailbike) ohne zu fahren. Bzw ich wollte es einfach nicht


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juli 2014)

Ich fahr ne P6 und bin auch begeistert. Spart 300g Gewicht und fällt garantiert nie aus!


----------



## cubabluete (28. Juli 2014)

Dann bleib dabei. Wennst einmal eine versenkbare gefahren bist möchtest nix anderes mehr - das ist das Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Ich fahr ne P6 und bin auch begeistert. Spart 300g Gewicht und fällt garantiert nie aus!


ich habe letztens eine meiner Reverbs putt gemacht (nur die Dichtungen aber momentan keine Zeit für den Service) und fahre daher im AM Hardtail z.Zt. auch wieder eine P6.
Ganz ehrlich, es ist geschi.... auf die 300g Mehrgewicht !
Das Mehr an Fahrspaß mit einer versenkbaren Stütze ist mir es mehr als wert. Insbesondere wenn man mit einer Gruppe unterwegs ist und der Einzige ist der jedesmal anhalten muss um runter oder rauf zu machen. Auch so auf dem Trail fehlt mir die Absenkfunktion enorm.
Btw. das ist der erste Ausfall in 3 Jahren und auch nur eine von drei (2x Reverb der ersten Generation, 1x LEV)
Fakt für mich -> auf Dauer nie wieder ohne !


----------



## knogi (28. Juli 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Dann bleib dabei. Wennst einmal eine versenkbare gefahren bist möchtest nix anderes mehr - das ist das Problem.


Dachte ich auch... Bin letztes Jahr eine KS LEV gefahren. In den 4 Wochen wo sie mal beim Service war hat sie mir schon sehr gefehlt. Seit diesem Jahr neues Bike ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze und ich muss sagen, dass sie mir nicht fehlt. Liegt aber in meinem Fall eher daran, dass ich dieses Jahr weniger Touren fahr sondern meist nur einmal lange irgendwo rauf und dann nur noch runter. Ich seh den Vorteil von einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze vor allem dann, wenn man immer wieder bergauf und bergab fahren muss.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juli 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Dann bleib dabei. Wennst einmal eine versenkbare gefahren bist möchtest nix anderes mehr - das ist das Problem.



Hatte schon mal eine Reverb und habe sie nach 3-4 Monaten ausgebaut. Es lag daran, dass ich mit den 125 mm Verstellweg nichts technisches Fahren konnte und das was ich fahre ist fast nur technisch, insofern hat das auf die Dauer einfach keinen Sinn gemacht.

Rauf/Runter Trails habe ich hier kaum. Es gibt 2 Gebiete in meiner Nähe in welchen das vorkommt. Eines ist komplett gesperrt und verboten und im anderen bin ich praktisch gar nicht mehr.

Damit es hier auch noch was zu sehen gibt, mein 301 in seiner letzten Aufbauvariante:


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juli 2014)

OK. Ich muss ständig hoch und runter. Der Sattel auch immer häufiger.
200mm benötige ich nicht. Mehrtagestouren sind leider nicht möglich. Vecnum ist echt teuer. Die Reverb gitbs ja auch immer mal wieder zum guten Kurs. Im Winter wenn ich mal wieder etwas Kleingeld für sowas habe werde ich sicher schwach.
Danke für die Anregungen und Meinungen.


----------



## tommi101 (28. Juli 2014)

Zwischenzeitlich hab ich mir ja auch den Monarch Plus Debon Air geholt, doch ich habe wieder den Fox eingebaut. Wer dringend einen sucht schaut in meine Anzeigen im Bikemarkt.



[email protected] schrieb:


> OK. Ich muss ständig hoch und runter. Der Sattel auch immer häufiger.
> 200mm benötige ich nicht. Mehrtagestouren sind leider nicht möglich. Vecnum ist echt teuer. Die Reverb gitbs ja auch immer mal wieder zum guten Kurs. Im Winter wenn ich mal wieder etwas Kleingeld für sowas habe werde ich sicher schwach.
> Danke für die Anregungen und Meinungen.



Ist einfach ne sinnvolle Investition. Man kann 250,- wirklich unglücklicher ins Bike stecken.
Aber wenn gleich die Stealth nehmen mit 430/150mm, die 25mm mehr an Hub bringen es tatsächlich und die ganze Geschichte sieht sauber aus. Das Gefrickel durch`s Oberrohr mit Lasso passt nicht zur ansonsten perfekten Zugverlegung bei Litevilles.


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Juli 2014)

Hab die KSi 950 - laut Forum auch ein immerkaputtteil. Fahr das Ding jetzt seid 3500km ohne Probleme (mit selbstgebastelter Remote).
Und hier im Mittelgebirge ist das Ding gefühlt jeden km 1x in Betrieb. Echt sinnig, und wenn kaputt kommt die nächste versenkbare Stütze dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> OK. Ich muss ständig hoch und runter. Der Sattel auch immer häufiger.
> 200mm benötige ich nicht. Mehrtagestouren sind leider nicht möglich. Vecnum ist echt teuer. Die Reverb gitbs ja auch immer mal wieder zum guten Kurs. Im Winter wenn ich mal wieder etwas Kleingeld für sowas habe werde ich sicher schwach.
> Danke für die Anregungen und Meinungen.


Du und ich haben gleiche Schrittlänge, die 150er reicht volle Lotte! 
Shice auf den Winter und das Geld und hol dir jetzt eine!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hatte schon mal eine Reverb und habe sie nach 3-4 Monaten ausgebaut. Es lag daran, dass ich mit den 125 mm Verstellweg nichts technisches Fahren konnte und das was ich fahre ist fast nur technisch, insofern hat das auf die Dauer einfach keinen Sinn gemacht.
> 
> Rauf/Runter Trails habe ich hier kaum.



ok, bei rein technischem (langsamen) fahren mit 1-2x hoch und sonst nur runter braucht man eine Reverb & Co. eher nicht
bei uns hier im Pfälzerwald hat es eben ein ständiges auf & ab und da nervt die ständige manuelle Stütze raus/rein Schieberei auf Dauer echt.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Aber wenn gleich die Stealth nehmen mit 430/150mm, die 25mm mehr an Hub bringen es tatsächlich und die ganze Geschichte sieht sauber aus. Das Gefrickel durch`s Oberrohr mit Lasso passt nicht zur ansonsten perfekten Zugverlegung bei Litevilles.


150mm gibt es auch ohne Stealth 
Ich habe am 301 die 150mm LEV dran und die Kabelverlegung ist damit easy
Für Leute, die auch mal in den Bikepark gehen und dort (sinnvollerweise) mit einer normalen Stütze fahren, sind die außen verlegten Kabel/Leitungen besser da schneller demontierbar als eine (Öl) Stealthleitung


damit es nicht völlig oT wird


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Juli 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Die Reverb ist nicht schlecht, wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Aber die Moveloc ist einfach ein anderes Level, ganz ehrlich, vor allem was die Pannensicherheit betrifft, sprich mir gefiel, dass man sie jederzeit ohne Fernbedienung, notfalls sogar ohne die Kartusche benutzen kann. Das finde ich bei mehrtägigen Etappentouren ein super Argument. Und natürlich in meinem Fall die 200mm Verstellweg.
> 
> Aber jeder muss seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen, da hast recht.
> 
> Übrigens hübsche Bikes ihr zwei.


Das hört sich ja gut an mit der moveloc , mal sehen wie sie sich nach einem jahr im dauereinsatz zeigt .hab beide rev plus lev aber beide haben mächtig spiel mal sehen ob sie dieses jahr überstehen.rev hat auch schon 2 mal neue dichtungen bekommen.bin echt gespannt wie die langzeit erfahrungen mit der moveloc sind.good ride

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## walter021 (29. Juli 2014)

mein bastel-mk8 fürs grobe hat ein neues teil bekommen:
angle-set 2,25° (+0,5°), selbst gebaut

endlich hat man keinen nachteil mehr zu aktuellen 301, denn ein flacher LW ist einfach gold wert.


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. Juli 2014)

Irgendwie sieht das ein wenig unwirklich aus.
Hart!


----------



## walter021 (29. Juli 2014)

ist jetzt halt die extrem position, die eher selten zum einsatz kommt. uphill fahre ich da sogar ne fast cc mäßige geo mit 80mm/140mm


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Juli 2014)

@walter021 wie hastn das genacht? kannst mir auch eine machen?


----------



## walter021 (29. Juli 2014)

hast auch ein mk8?

zwei alu wellen (55 und 65mm), jeweils schräg abgeschnitten, versetztes schräges loch gebohrt und an der drehbank die jeweiligen presspassungen gedreht. schau mal in den steuersatz thread, steht ein bisschen mehr. noch zwei schalen drehen würde ich ungern, ich bastle ja gerne, aber die zwei drehteile gehören zu den beschissensten sachen die ich je gefertigt habe (wegen zwei versch. drehachsen mit jeweils 2 presspassungen)


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Juli 2014)

Ja auch mk8
... Hmm drehen und so Sachen kann i nit ;-)


----------



## kippi (29. Juli 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mal wiieeeeder meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe, Ghetto? Nordstadt eher ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Juli 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mal wiieeeeder meins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


irgendwie ist mir spontan das dazu eingefallen....


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2014)

Meine Stadtschlape is übers Wochenende geklaut worden  seit Anfang der 90er war sie mein treuer Begleiter, mindestens einmal wenn nich zweimal um die Welt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. Juli 2014)

@jammerlappen welche der beiden ist geklaut worden?


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Juli 2014)

Letzter Stand, neue Bremsleitung, Upgrate Hinterradbremse auf 203mm Scheibe für mehr Bums, Oberrohr clean, 40mm Vorbau, Lenker 20mm Rise... 14,6kg.


----------



## rrueegg (30. Juli 2014)

Kleines Update meinerseits;
neuer Rockguard SL montiert da alter defekt.




Bikergruss. . .


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juli 2014)

und, was taugt das ding, meinste es hat die selbe schutzwirkung? oder ist die vielleicht wirklich nicht mehr so erforderlich, da inzwischen die schaltaugen wechselbar sind (was zur Zeit der Einführung des RG nicht so war)?


----------



## npl500 (30. Juli 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hallo! Was für einen Adapter
> 
> ist das bei der HR Bremse ? Magura NR ??? für eine  203mm Scheibe . MfG Andre


----------



## rrueegg (30. Juli 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> und, was taugt das ding, meinste es hat die selbe schutzwirkung? oder ist die vielleicht wirklich nicht mehr so erforderlich, da inzwischen die schaltaugen wechselbar sind (was zur Zeit der Einführung des RG nicht so war)?


das Ding taugt was es verspricht. Nämlich ein Schutz des Schaltwerkes und nicht nur des Schaltauges. Natürlich kann es immer wieder dumm laufen und dieses kann trotzdem schwer Schaden nehmen. Aber aus eigener Erfahrung ist der Rockguard eine gute Sache. Die neue Ausführung Typ SL erleichtert bei der Wahl da es universal und nicht wie vorher Shimano, Sram, X11 etc. abhängig ist. Ob es sich bewährt wird sich in den nächsten Tagen zeigen (wenn's Wetter dann endlich passt).
Beste Grüsse


----------



## Mountain77 (30. Juli 2014)

Andre, Adapter Magura QM26 PM7, passt bei meinem Mk9 einwandfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npl500 (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo !
Danke für die Info ! Ich warte auch auf mein 301 MK 11 in Works finish. 
Sportliche Grüße....


----------



## Ghoste (31. Juli 2014)

Mein MK11/2 in vorerst finalem Aufbau. Noch sauber ab Sonntag wirds dann 5 Tage in Saalbach eingesaut 
(Sorry, leider nur ein Handy-Schnappschuss)


----------



## An der Alb (31. Juli 2014)

Schön schwarz 

Kannst du was zu den Reifen sagen?


----------



## [email protected] (31. Juli 2014)

@rrueegg
Wieso ist Dein Rad eigentlich immer so ekelhaft sauber?


----------



## DC. (31. Juli 2014)

Fahre den vigilante 26x2,3 vo / hi an meinem bike. Wiegt zwischen 823g und 828g. Fahre ihn tubeless mit Milch. Hat gut grip,  im trocken vgl mit fat albert und co. Wenns feucht und lose wird grippt er wesentlich besser. Rollt aber schwerer als der fat albert, sowohl im Gelände als auch auf der Straße. Würde ihn nur wegen des Grips vorn fahren und hinten was leichter rollendes,  also so wie oben, den moto...


----------



## rrueegg (31. Juli 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @rrueegg
> Wieso ist Dein Rad eigentlich immer so ekelhaft sauber?


Du fotografierst doch auch nicht Deine Frau wenn Sie frisch aus dem Bett und ungeschminkt ist

Generell wird mein Hobel nach fast jeder Ausfahrt geputzt und geschmiert - hab ich mir über die Jahre so angewöhnt. Versteht vielleicht nicht jeder - ist mir aber auch Wurscht .

hier mal ein bisschen Dreck:





Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (31. Juli 2014)

An der Alb schrieb:


> Schön schwarz
> 
> Kannst du was zu den Reifen sagen?



Danke 
Zu den Reifen kann ich nächste Woche mehr sagen, sind bisher meine mit Abstand schwersten. Sonst hatte ich bisher eher Tourenbereifung.
So wird der Hobel hallt gleich schwerer. Ansonsten schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wtb-mtb-reifen.714024/
Mit der Reverb und den Reifen ein gutes halbes kg schwerer und jetzt >13,5 kg (wenn meine Waage stimmt)

Als Kette würde mir noch die Connex 10sb zusagen, würde bstimmt gut passen.

Hier noch eins:


----------



## DC. (31. Juli 2014)

Kettenführung, shadow plus schaltwerk und rock guard wären noch klasse ... würde ich nach und nach ergänzen, aber fahren kann man ja schon mal mit dem hobel


----------



## Wuerzig (1. August 2014)

Fast alle 301 hier sind mit Plattformpedalen ausgestattet. Bis jetzt bin ich immer die XTR MTB Pedalen gefahren und habe diese Woche mal testhalber Die Number 9 montiert.

die Pedalen sind super, aber jetzt komm ich kein Berg mehr hoch.....
wie sieht oder sah das bei euch aus???


----------



## An der Alb (1. August 2014)

Bei mir kein Unterschied - vielleicht war ich vorher schon immer zu langsam bergauf  Oder es liegt daran, dass ich die Acros fahre und nicht die Nummer 9.


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2014)

Bin jahrelang Klickies gefahren,  seid ca 5Jahren jetzt Flats.
Damit komm ich auch den Berg hoch. 

Aber die Kraftübertragung ist mit Klickies effektiver.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. August 2014)

Bei mir ähnlich, habe flats probiert und finde die Kraftübertragung bergauf sehr unbefriedigend. 
Mit klickies einfach viel besser. Bei drops sind mir klickies auch lieber, lediglich wenns sehr technisch wird sehe ich Vorteile für flats aber selbst das ist Übung wie man an Kapitän Freeride sieht.


----------



## biker-wug (1. August 2014)

Ich fühle mich auf Flats einfach sicherer, egal ob beim springen oder im technischem. Und ich mag es, dass ich ohne Probleme bei längeren Touren mal ein bisser die Fußstellung variieren kann. Fahr mittlerweilen sogar auf dem Hardtail, dass ich eigentlich nur zum km bolzen verwende, Flatpedale.

Klicks sind nur noch auf dem Rennrad montiert.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. August 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Fast alle 301 hier sind mit Plattformpedalen ausgestattet. Bis jetzt bin ich immer die XTR MTB Pedalen gefahren und habe diese Woche mal testhalber Die Number 9 montiert.
> 
> die Pedalen sind super, aber jetzt komm ich kein Berg mehr hoch.....
> wie sieht oder sah das bei euch aus???


Das wird auch noch nee weile dauern bist du das sytem flat verinnerlichs oder auch nicht.der umstieg ist schon krass wenn du immer klicks gefahren bist.ich hab damit damals im herbst  angefangen über den winter rüber dann hast du nee lange eingewöhnungszeit.Ich persönlich bin wieder zurück zu klicks gegangen bin ich halt viel besser fahrerisch mit.Aber jeder so wie er kann.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## dersteini (2. August 2014)

Nu kann ich auch : MK11/2 heute fertig geworden. Ich muß nur noch ein bisserl mit dem Lenker und Vorbau 'rum probieren wie es am besten passt.


----------



## Wuerzig (3. August 2014)

Danke euch einstweilen für eure Erfahrungen. Bin gespannt, ob ich mich daran gewöhnen werde. Im Moment kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,damit ne Tour mit z.B.  2000hm zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhiTh (4. August 2014)

dersteini schrieb:


> Nu kann ich auch : MK11/2 heute fertig geworden. Ich muß nur noch ein bisserl mit dem Lenker und Vorbau 'rum probieren wie es am besten passt.Anhang anzeigen 310147


 
Mist, da kommst du mir zuvor  Mein Rhamen wird in den nächsten Tagen ausgeliefert, die Teile sind alle bestellt. +
Rahmen raw, Pike, grün eloxierte Felgen etc. Kommt dir das bekannt vor??


----------



## Mounthook (4. August 2014)

Fertig? 
Nein, leider noch nicht. Vorderrad ist nur eine Zwischenlösung, bis ich die 32 Loch Felge (auch lila) mit einer passenden Nabe eingespeicht habe. Z. Zt. ist es eine Syntace Nabe mit Adaptern.
Der Rahmen ist Anthrazit eloxiert und bei der RS1 habe ich auf die matte Variante ohne rote Decals zurückgegriffen.
Damit ich Gabel und Dämpfer mit einem Schalter sperren kann, ist ein Monarch XX und ein Xlock Full Sprint Remote montiert.
Dem aktuellen Trend zur 2-fach oder 1-fach Kurbel bin ich (noch) nicht gefolgt.
Leider habe ich die Kiste noch nicht im Gelände getestet, Bericht folgt.


----------



## Kevin0679 (4. August 2014)

Für so einen Aufbau hätte ich nicht das 301 genommen. Ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. August 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte er den Rahmen über und ist für den härteren Einsatz auf ein 301 in L gewechselt.


----------



## rappelkiste (4. August 2014)

@Mounthook 
RS-1 in 29" mit 120mm?


----------



## dersteini (4. August 2014)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Mist, da kommst du mir zuvor  Mein Rhamen wird in den nächsten Tagen ausgeliefert, die Teile sind alle bestellt. +
> Rahmen raw, Pike, grün eloxierte Gelgen etc. Kommt dir das bekannt vor??


Hmm, lass mich überlegen... Jop, kenn ich . Hast einen guten Geschmack . Ich habe jetzt seit Januar dran gebastelt.
Meine Felgen sind allerdings gepulvert, RAL 6018.


----------



## Mounthook (4. August 2014)

rappelkiste schrieb:


> @Mounthook
> RS-1 in 29" mit 120mm?


Ja, richtig.


----------



## dre (4. August 2014)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 310679



Gewicht?


----------



## Mounthook (4. August 2014)

dre schrieb:


> Gewicht?


12,4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (4. August 2014)

Also optisch genial, aber für den geplanten Einsatzzweck gibt es denke ich deutlich leichtere und dabei ähnlich steife Möglichkeiten. Das 301 hat nun mal den abfahrtslastigen Weg eingeschlagen. Es klettert für mich im AM und Trail Bereich perfekt. Eine Bekannte von mir würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen damit einen Marathon oder ein Transalp Rennen zu fahren und die ist Deutsche Meisterin und wurde kürzlich zweite bei der Craft Bike Transalp. 
Wenn man natürlich ein 301 über hat, dann geht auch das und es muss sich eh der Biker wohl fühlen. Egal was die Bikerwelt sagt!


----------



## Kevin0679 (4. August 2014)

Also, VIEL SPAß BEIM BIKEN!!!


----------



## dersteini (4. August 2014)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Fertig?
> Nein, leider noch nicht. Vorderrad ist nur eine Zwischenlösung, bis ich die 32 Loch Felge (auch lila) mit einer passenden Nabe eingespeicht habe. Z. Zt. ist es eine Syntace Nabe mit Adaptern.
> Der Rahmen ist Anthrazit eloxiert und bei der RS1 habe ich auf die matte Variante ohne rote Decals zurückgegriffen.
> Damit ich Gabel und Dämpfer mit einem Schalter sperren kann, ist ein Monarch XX und ein Xlock Full Sprint Remote montiert.
> ...


Finde ich sehr schön das Bike. bin mal auf den Bericht gespannt!


----------



## Ghoste (4. August 2014)

Endlich im Arbeits-Modus


----------



## dersteini (4. August 2014)

...auch ne schöne Farbe!


----------



## ONE78 (4. August 2014)

In der neuen bravo ist ein neues 301 marathon drin. Mit 120mm rs1 xx1 und 10,5 kg.
das fetzt! Und bringt mich wieder auf dumme ideen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mounthook (5. August 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte er den Rahmen über und ist für den härteren Einsatz auf ein 301 in L gewechselt.


Richtig erinnert. Aber ich wollte nicht nur "Resteverwertung" machen. Ich habe mich in der Vergangenheit auf diverse 29er für den Marathoneinsatz gesetzt/probegefahren wie Scott oder das Camber von Specialized. Nervig fand ich immer die Sitzposition/Geo durch die großen Laufräder. Gerade das große Hinterrad "erzeugt" immer einen flachen Sitzrohrwinkel. Mir bleibt es ein Rätsel, wie man bei den flachen Winkeln den unterschiedlichen Proportionen der Fahrer gerecht wird. Ich bin nicht mit klar gekommen aber vielleicht ist es auch nur der Kopf.
Wurscht.
Ich wollte ein Marathon-Bike auf das ich mich drauf setze und mich sofort wohl fühle. Und wenn der Grund ist, dass ich bereits lange LV fahre und keinen Bock habe, mich an ein Scott zu gewöhnen, dann ist das für mich auch OK.
Das Scaled Sizing von LV fand ich auch erst mal gewöhnungsbedürftig aber kam mir vor allem deshalb entgegen, weil ich mir ein Bike aufbauen konnte, das von der Sitzposition und Geo ähnlich mit meinem Enduro/Freerider/wasweissich ist. Und auf 29" am Hinterrad kann ich herzlich gerne verzichten, da habe ich nun wirklich noch keine Not verspürt, weder rauf noch runter. Da greifen für mich die Vorteile steiles Sitzrohr und geringere rotierende Massen.

Und da kam mir mein XL-Rahmen grad recht. Ja, es gibt irgendwelche Marathonkisten die leichter sind und das LV könnte ich irgendwie weiter abmagern. Bei Bedarf stelle ich das Foto von den sterblichen Resten meiner Clavicula rein.

Aber bis hierhin ist alles blanke Theorie.
Heute bin ich lediglich damit zur Arbeit gefahren um es zu fotografieren. Das gute Stück darf/muss sich erst auf meinen ganze Haustrails beweisen und wenn ich Zeit habe beim St. Ingbert Marathon.
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## beat (5. August 2014)

@Mounthook: sehr geil, gratuliere!


----------



## dre (5. August 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> .. Eine Bekannte von mir würde aber nie auf die Idee kommen damit einen Marathon oder ein Transalp Rennen zu fahren und die ist Deutsche Meisterin und wurde kürzlich zweite bei der Craft Bike Transalp....



Weil die Dame evtl. ja auch komplett anders unterwegs ist, als 80% der Biker hier. Vielleicht wird sie ja auch gesponsert und ist nicht so ganz frei in der Wahl ihres Bikes.
Ich baue mir auch gerade ein 301 MK8 zum Marathonbike auf, warum nicht. Es ist jetzt schon leichter als mein erstes Marathonbike HT, mit welchem ich vor 12 Jahren in Riva gestartet bin. Sicherlich gibt es genau für diese Disziplin bessere Bikes bzw. Rahmen. Aber es gibt bestimmt auch ganz viele Bikes bzw. Rahmen die deutlich wenigen für ein Marathon geeignet sind als ein 301, und ich meine hier jetzt schon renntaugliche Marathonkisten. Ich persönlich möchte, auch besonders in meinem Alter, nicht mehr auf meinem geliebten bocksteifen Simplon Gravity ein Marathon fahren, welches mich viele Jahre bei Rennen begleitet hat.

Das darf jetzt blitzsauber in Rente brav an der Wand hängen.


----------



## Kevin0679 (5. August 2014)

Habe ich doch geschrieben. Der Biker muss sich wohlfühlen! Habe auch nur meine Meinung geäußert und nichts gegen Liteville gesagt.


----------



## Gekko (5. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> In der neuen bravo ist ein neues 301 marathon drin. Mit 120mm rs1 xx1 und 10,5 kg.
> das fetzt! Und bringt mich wieder auf dumme ideen...



In welcher Bravo steht das denn???


----------



## ONE78 (5. August 2014)

Bike 9/14 beilage mit news 2015


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2014)

cool - scheinbar weiterhin Alu. Das würde mir gefallen


----------



## Kevin0679 (5. August 2014)

Jetzt ist der Aufbau natürlich perfekt!


----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. August 2014)

Mounthook schrieb:


> Heute bin ich lediglich damit zur Arbeit gefahren um es zu fotografieren. Das gute Stück darf/muss sich erst auf meinen ganze Haustrails beweisen und wenn ich Zeit habe beim St. Ingbert Marathon.
> Ich werde berichten.


Heute Morgen biste Saskia und mir aber auf irgendwas anderem entgegen gekommen, oder?  War zu müde und früh heute Morgen, sorry...


----------



## Mounthook (5. August 2014)

schulte69 schrieb:


> Heute Morgen biste Saskia und mir aber auf irgendwas anderem entgegen gekommen, oder?  War zu müde und früh heute Morgen, sorry...



Das war mein gutes altes, vertraut vor sich hin knarzendes 101, mit dem ich seit der Innenstadttotalsperrung zur Schicht rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaskiaRacing (5. August 2014)

asooooo, na dann..., haben gar kein Knarzen gehört. Nur eine laut rasselnde Nabe 
Wir machens aber ebenso wie du, nur gestern nicht und prompt bekomme ich ne Knolle nahe deiner Haustür


----------



## rzOne20 (6. August 2014)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> ich hab bei mir schaltung, bremse, griffe, sattel und pedale gewechselt. letzteres eher irgendwie unmotiviert bei zu viel bier und ipad ;-)
> jetzt stellt sich mir die frage ob es irgendwo so leuchtgelbe abdeckfolie, ähnlich steinschlagschutzfolie, gibt. damit würde ich gerne das rot vom logo abkleben. das 301 evtl lackieren?
> 
> 
> ...


 

..... um hier anzuknüpfen:

ich hab jetzt mal probiert mit spray des 301 zu bearbeiten. ergebnis ist, wie zu erwarten war nit wirklich gschmeidig. von der ferne zwar nit sooo schlecht:



aber bei genauen hinsehen. das 301 abzukleben um es zu sprayen funkt einfach nicht wirklich. versuch deshalb weil leuchtgelb in dosen zum pinseln kaum zu bekommen? 



beim 3 er sieht man wies verläuft wenn man nit voll aufpasst. für die V´s werd ich also was zum pinseln suchen.
beim silbernen haben wir das 301 dann mit pinsel angemalt. schaut glei viel gscheiter aus finde ich:



und von der nähe:


----------



## dersteini (6. August 2014)

Fahrbahn Markierungsfarbe gibt es zum Pinseln in leuchtgelb. Allerdings nur in großen Eimern ab 2,5l. Oder, soweit ich mich erinnere, von Revell in den kleinen Döschen zum Pinseln.


----------



## PhiTh (7. August 2014)

Heute ist mein erstes Liteville mit der Post angekommen. Ein 301er in Raw sollte es werden. Als ich das Paket sah war ich erstmal überrascht 
Seht ihr warum??

(Sorry wenns nicht 100prozentig das richtige Forum ist...


----------



## Kevin0679 (7. August 2014)

Was ist denn neu am 11-3?


----------



## Dr.Struggle (7. August 2014)

Nach 3 Jahren 601 gabs nun einen 301er Rahmen 
Da sich mein Einsatzbereich doch stark verändert hat und ich keine Lust mehr auf ruppiges Highspeedgebolze hab,sondern vielmehr auf typische schwierige Alpentrails stehe,also schön steil,eckig,technisch war der 601er Rahmen etwas üppig. Die 160mm vom 301 reichen mir locker aus.Teile wurden so ziemlich alle vom 601 übernommen und natürlich wieder maximum scalegesized 
Überrascht war ich nach dem ersten Rollout schon,der Vortrieb vom 301 ist enorm,absolut effizient da ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied zum 601! Zudem ist das Bike etwas wendiger als das 6er,hat ja kürzere Kettenstreben und einen nicht mehr so extrem flachen Lenkwinkel.Hat mir heute mordsmäßig Spaß gemacht,bin gespannt was damit so geht....
Gewicht wie es da steht,also inkl. der LEV Telestütze ist 12,7kg


----------



## ub.privat (7. August 2014)

Nun ist es endlich soweit! Hier ist mein '301'.






War heute die erste Einrollrunde. Habe noch einige kleine Hausaufgaben zu erledigen - Dämpfertausch RS+, Spacerturm nach ausgiebigen Tests, Flatpedale, Sattel SQlab und...

Aber gleich ein sehr agiles Fahr- und Klettverhalten fest gestellt.
Das gute Stück bringt 12,35kg auf die Waage, doch da geht noch was!!!

Bin aber seeeeeeehr zufrieden!!! ;-)


----------



## ub.privat (7. August 2014)

@PhiTh - auspacken und nach schauen!!! MK11-3 ??? Neugier!!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. August 2014)

Beides sehr schicke bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (7. August 2014)

ub.privat schrieb:


> Nun ist es endlich soweit! Hier ist mein '301'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum gleich ein anderer Dämpfer? Ich habe zwar auch nach einem halben Jahr gewechselt(damals von Dt zu Fox), aber den Dt habe ich immer noch. Jetzt scheint Liteville ja wieder eine Option hin zu mehr Uphill anzubieten und da ist der Dt mit seiner direkten Rückmeldung auch nicht so schlecht wie alle meinen.(veraltet hin oder her) Der aktuelle Fox ist sicherlich auch nicht so schlecht. Natürlich schreibt hier jeder nach seiner neuen Investition wie megagenial der Unterschied ist. Aber mal ehrlich......


----------



## ub.privat (7. August 2014)

Nein nicht ganz so... Habe den RS+ bereits da, ist eher optische Kosmetik. Für einen direkten Vergleich fehlen noch viele viele Trailkilometer... 
Wie gesagt, das schwarz des Debonair passt einfach besser ins Bild! Also keine Wertung!!!


----------



## PhiTh (7. August 2014)

ub.privat schrieb:


> @PhiTh - auspacken und nach schauen!!! MK11-3 ??? Neugier!!!



...ist entgegen der Schachtelaufschrift wohl (leider) ein MK11-2  
Ich jedenfalls gehe nun aber davon aus dass es mit dem nächsten Modellwechsel noch kein MK12 und somit auch nur Anpassungen geben wird... Es stehen ja Spekulationen wie Carbon oder einen anderen Hinterbau im Raum... Wie gesagt, sind alles nur persönliche Spekulationen...


----------



## ub.privat (7. August 2014)

Na besser als gar kein LV - oder!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2014)

ub.privat schrieb:


> Nein nicht ganz so... Habe den RS+ bereits da, ist eher optische Kosmetik. Für einen direkten Vergleich fehlen noch viele viele Trailkilometer...
> Wie gesagt, das schwarz des Debonair passt einfach besser ins Bild! Also keine Wertung!!!


----------



## snakeu (9. August 2014)

Bocchetta di Forcola vor ein paar Tagen, wäre gern wieder dort....
650b Umbau hat sich auf der Tour gut gemacht - siehe 650b Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. August 2014)

Wunderschön!


----------



## tobone (10. August 2014)

Super bike. Was sind das für rote Bänder da am steuerrohr?


----------



## DC. (10. August 2014)

Gabelabsenkung ghettostyle


----------



## dre (10. August 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Gabelabsenkung ghettostyle


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. August 2014)

Sorry geschmäcker sind verschieden zu bunt blaue felgen weiße gabel verschiedene rot töne und riesen flaschenhalter.nee nicht mein ding.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## PhiTh (10. August 2014)

Freitag Nacht bin ich Vater geworden ein 301er ist es geworden. Mein vorheriges Schätzchen war 2014er Rocky Altitude 750 MSL. Bekanntlich bekommt man bei Rocky sehr wenig Ausstattung fürs Geld und nachdem ich dann Laufräder und Schaltung ausgetauscht habe und immer noch nicht so 100%ig zufrieden (Bremse, Gabel...) war, kam der Gedanke auf, mit einen langehegten Traum zu erfüllen und ein Liteville mit den Parts aufzubauen, die ich mir an einem Bike wünsche, mir einfach auch ein sehr individuelles Bike erschaffen. Mein Fokus lag hierbei auf dem Einbau von Hochwertigen und Funktionalen Parts, immer aber auch mit einem Auge auf dem Gewicht.
Den Rahmen habe ich Raw in Größe L genommen. Da ich die Reverb Stealth und RS Pike eh verbauen wollte, habe ich das Syntace Paket gleich mitbestellt. Einzig die Laufräder wollte ich irgendwie nicht. Ich war mit meiner ZTR Flow EX immer sehr zufrieden und wollte diese auch wieder. Gesagt getan, habe ich sie mir in 26" und 27.5" bestellt und nach Ankunft gleich zum Eloxieren weggeschickt. Wieder zuhause durften sie gleich wieder auf Reisen gehen und Freundschaft mit Chris King ISO Naben und Sapim D-Light Speichen schließen ;-)
Bei Schaltung und Bremsen sollte es 2015er Xtr werden. Leider leider war diese aber noch nicht wie erhofft lieferbar, wodurch es ne XT wurde. Man(n) braucht ja auch noch ein Projekt über den Winter. Kurbel habe ich ne Raceface Turbine verbaut. Nach Kleinigkeiten wie Stealth Decals für die Pike etc. Ist so mein Traumbike entstanden. Alles in allem komme ich mit Pedalen auf ein Gewicht von 12,9kg. Hätte gehofft ein wenig niedriger zu liegen aber für mich ist das ok. Nach einer ersten Waldautobahn-Ausfahrt bin ich überglücklich und freue mich schon auf den ersten richtigen Einsatz im Gelände!!
Vielen Dank hierbei an Frank von BB-Bike für die konstruktiven und ruhigen Beratungen und Antworten auf meine unzähligen nervigen Fragen und meine Freundin, die sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen häufiger auf mich verzichten muss 
Und um es mit den Worten einer Werbung zu sagen, Vielen Dank fürs Lesen "Ich bin raus"

P.s.: Kann man das Lliteville Basecamp empfehlen?  Würde gerne im September teilnehmen... War schonmal jemand dabei?


----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Taunide (10. August 2014)

Schick!
Woher hast du die Decals für die Pike?


----------



## Pure_Power (10. August 2014)

Die 12,9 finde ich arg optimistisch, ich habe gaaaanz knapp eine 13 vorne mit vielen *deutlich* leichteren Teilen verbaut.


----------



## rrueegg (10. August 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Die 12,9 finde ich arg optimistisch, ich habe gaaaanz knapp eine 13 vorne mit vielen *deutlich* leichteren Teilen verbaut.


dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shabba (10. August 2014)

Geht mir genau so... unter 13 geht so einfach nicht. (leider)


----------



## EL_Se (10. August 2014)

Gefällt mir echt richtig gut. Raw und pike ist echt nen traum.....
Kannst du was zu dem carbon? fender vor dem trettlager sagen


----------



## PhiTh (10. August 2014)

Mmh,  mit der digitalen Kofferwaage 2 mal gewogen...  Davor erstmal Referenzwiegung der Laufräder mit der selben Waage und einer Küchenwaage gemacht.. Kam 12.97kg raus, da waren aber noch schwerere Pedale verbaut, mit Numbernine sollten eigentlich 12.9kg glatt rauskommen... 

Die Decals hab ich bei www.slikgraphics.com gekauft,  kann ich empfehlen. Schnelle Lieferung und gute Decals...


----------



## Goddi8 (10. August 2014)

hi PhiTh, 
das ist schon fast Gotteslästerung in diesem Forum aber mich würde brennend ein vergleich zu deinem Altitude interessieren. gerne per pn.
das 301 ist schick


----------



## erwin1.05b (10. August 2014)

Hit PhiTh,

Bitte den Vergleich nicht nur  als PN, das Altitude hat mich auch interessiert. Bei den Lieferzeiten vom  MK11-2 wäre es wohl auch die bessere Wahl gewesen :-/...

Nils


----------



## dersteini (10. August 2014)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Freitag Nacht bin ich Vater geworden ein 301er ist es geworden. Mein vorheriges Schätzchen war 2014er Rocky Altitude 750 MSL. Bekanntlich bekommt man bei Rocky sehr wenig Ausstattung fürs Geld und nachdem ich dann Laufräder und Schaltung ausgetauscht habe und immer noch nicht so 100%ig zufrieden (Bremse, Gabel...) war, kam der Gedanke auf, mit einen langehegten Traum zu erfüllen und ein Liteville mit den Parts aufzubauen, die ich mir an einem Bike wünsche, mir einfach auch ein sehr individuelles Bike erschaffen. Mein Fokus lag hierbei auf dem Einbau von Hochwertigen und Funktionalen Parts, immer aber auch mit einem Auge auf dem Gewicht.
> Den Rahmen habe ich Raw in Größe L genommen. Da ich die Reverb Stealth und RS Pike eh verbauen wollte, habe ich das Syntace Paket gleich mitbestellt. Einzig die Laufräder wollte ich irgendwie nicht. Ich war mit meiner ZTR Flow EX immer sehr zufrieden und wollte diese auch wieder. Gesagt getan, habe ich sie mir in 26" und 27.5" bestellt und nach Ankunft gleich zum Eloxieren weggeschickt. Wieder zuhause durften sie gleich wieder auf Reisen gehen und Freundschaft mit Chris King ISO Naben und Sapim D-Light Speichen schließen ;-)
> Bei Schaltung und Bremsen sollte es 2015er Xtr werden. Leider leider war diese aber noch nicht wie erhofft lieferbar, wodurch es ne XT wurde. Man(n) braucht ja auch noch ein Projekt über den Winter. Kurbel habe ich ne Raceface Turbine verbaut. Nach Kleinigkeiten wie Stealth Decals für die Pike etc. Ist so mein Traumbike entstanden. Alles in allem komme ich mit Pedalen auf ein Gewicht von 12,9kg. Hätte gehofft ein wenig niedriger zu liegen aber für mich ist das ok. Nach einer ersten Waldautobahn-Ausfahrt bin ich überglücklich und freue mich schon auf den ersten richtigen Einsatz im Gelände!!
> Vielen Dank hierbei an Frank von BB-Bike für die konstruktiven und ruhigen Beratungen und Antworten auf meine unzähligen nervigen Fragen und meine Freundin, die sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen häufiger auf mich verzichten muss
> ...


Sehr schönes Bike!  Ich persönlich finde grün und RAW ja wirklich top


----------



## rrueegg (10. August 2014)

wieder geputzt und geschmiert . . .






sportliche Grüsse


----------



## jammerlappen (10. August 2014)

Wir müssen mal gemeinsam fahren. Der direkte Vergleich scheint mir spektakulär zu werden.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (10. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> dito


Alleine bei den Griffen lassen sich schon 100g sparen,dazu kommt schwerer Sattel,schwerer Monarch,Saint,Kettenführung etc. Man darf das Kleinzeug nie übersehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2014)

Jetzt mal im ordentlichen Einsatz:
...ready 2 race...


----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2014)

Welches Rennen, kann man leider nicht lesen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2014)

Oh, klar. 
Sigma Marathon in Neustadt
Sonderwertung Enduro/Allmountain für Räder mit Min. 140mm Federweg und ab 12,5kg.
Selbe Strecke wie die anderen 443 Mitteldistanzler, aber eigene Wertung.
Bin mit meinem 11. Platz von 54 zufrieden, v.a. weil ich gerade mal 2 Minuten langsamer war als mit 9kg Hardtail vor 3 JAhren


----------



## rrueegg (10. August 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Alleine bei den Griffen lassen sich schon 100g sparen,dazu kommt schwerer Sattel,Saint,Kettenführung etc. Man darf das Kleinzeug nie übersehen....


. . . das ist die schwere "Version" aber ohne Reverb Stealth und mit Milch. Monarch sind 120Gr. Plus (...aber coole) und wie von Dir erwähnten Saint, Sattel und Krim-Kramsch. Dann sind's halt die 13Kilos. Aber 1 Fach extra Light und Carbon Sattelstütze und Lenker sowie Pedalen mit 250Gr. und das ganze mit XL Rahmen und Reifen-Kombi 650/29.

Shit happens !! ...im Quadrat !! Hauptsache Spass am Bike.

Greets..


----------



## biker-wug (10. August 2014)

Eine Extra Enduro/All Mountain Wertung finde ich lustig!!

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr auch mal bei dem Marathon starten, mit dem 601.


----------



## rrueegg (10. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal gemeinsam fahren. Der direkte Vergleich scheint mir spektakulär zu werden.


. . . hoffentlich meinst Du mich ! Allzeit bereit ! Bin davon überzogen, dass Spass im Übermass die Konsequenz sein wird. HotSpot Davos oder Lenzerheide mit 1000 Möglichkeiten des Biken's - mein Vorschlag.
Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2014)

Also bei der Strecke macht das durchaus Sinn so etwas anzubieten. Gibt ordentliche Abfahrten und da kann man Tatsache pltze gut machen. Einziges LV das ich sonst gesehen hab war Tatsache ein 601, mit deville und gucke Air. Hätte


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2014)

Kam ein Platz vor mir rein, mit halber Minute Vorsprung  
Ist aber echt ein Riesen Spaß!


----------



## PhiTh (10. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> .
> Shit happens !! ...im Quadrat !! Hauptsache Spass am Bike.
> Greets..



Gut gesagt, nach 10 min im Gelände Hängen bei dem Wetter eh 2kg Dreck dran... Ich pers. habe bei ein paar 100g auch noch nie einen Unterschied gemerkt.. Wie du schon sagtest "Hauptsache Spaß am Bike"!!!


----------



## snakeu (10. August 2014)

jetzt frisch geserviced und mit anständiger Kamera.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. August 2014)

Also ich muss sagen: der polierte Rahmen kommt echt gut! Laufräder und die roten Teile passen super zusammen. Egal ob geschmäcker verschieden sind


----------



## PhiTh (10. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> wieder geputzt und geschmiert . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Bike ist auch superschön!! Ich habe lange überlegt anstatt grün, goldene Parts zu verbauen als ich Bilder von deinem Bike gesehen habe


----------



## Ghoste (10. August 2014)

301 in Begleitung


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. August 2014)

snakeu schrieb:


> jetzt frisch geserviced und mit anständiger Kamera.


	 Also ich  weiß ja nicht ob man das einfach hier so zeigen kann, hier gibt es bestimmt noch einige unter 18.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> . . . hoffentlich meinst Du mich ! Allzeit bereit ! Bin davon überzogen, dass Spass im Übermass die Konsequenz sein wird. HotSpot Davos oder Lenzerheide mit 1000 Möglichkeiten des Biken's - mein Vorschlag.
> Gruss René


 
Ich fürchte, dass es Dein Spot werden muss und melde mich, wenns mich mal zu Dir verschlägt. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man von weit her zum Beikurlaub ins Trailparadies Deister fährt 
Wobei wir hier ne Traildichte und -qualität haben, die es sonst nur selten gibt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. August 2014)

PhiTh schrieb:


> Freitag Nacht bin ich Vater geworden ein 301er ist es geworden. Mein vorheriges Schätzchen war 2014er Rocky Altitude 750 MSL. Bekanntlich bekommt man bei Rocky sehr wenig Ausstattung fürs Geld und nachdem ich dann Laufräder und Schaltung ausgetauscht habe und immer noch nicht so 100%ig zufrieden (Bremse, Gabel...) war, kam der Gedanke auf, mit einen langehegten Traum zu erfüllen und ein Liteville mit den Parts aufzubauen, die ich mir an einem Bike wünsche, mir einfach auch ein sehr individuelles Bike erschaffen. Mein Fokus lag hierbei auf dem Einbau von Hochwertigen und Funktionalen Parts, immer aber auch mit einem Auge auf dem Gewicht.
> Den Rahmen habe ich Raw in Größe L genommen. Da ich die Reverb Stealth und RS Pike eh verbauen wollte, habe ich das Syntace Paket gleich mitbestellt. Einzig die Laufräder wollte ich irgendwie nicht. Ich war mit meiner ZTR Flow EX immer sehr zufrieden und wollte diese auch wieder. Gesagt getan, habe ich sie mir in 26" und 27.5" bestellt und nach Ankunft gleich zum Eloxieren weggeschickt. Wieder zuhause durften sie gleich wieder auf Reisen gehen und Freundschaft mit Chris King ISO Naben und Sapim D-Light Speichen schließen ;-)


 
Was kommt eigentlich das Syntace-Kit mit LRS, Pike, etc., wenn man es beim 301 dazu bestellt? Bisher leider nichts gefunden. Und du hast wirklich die Syntace Laufräder erstmal gepflegt demontiert und dann wieder mit CK-Naben eingespeicht? Oder hast du aus dem Kit den LRS rausgelassen? Ich würd' auch gerne mal ohne Geldsorgen ein Bike aufbauen .. hart! Interessante Farbkombo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theduke1mtb (11. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> . . . das ist die schwere "Version" aber ohne Reverb Stealth und mit Milch. Monarch sind 120Gr. Plus (...aber coole) und wie von Dir erwähnten Saint, Sattel und Krim-Kramsch. Dann sind's halt die 13Kilos. Aber 1 Fach extra Light und Carbon Sattelstütze und Lenker sowie Pedalen mit 250Gr. und das ganze mit XL Rahmen und Reifen-Kombi 650/29.
> 
> Shit happens !! ...im Quadrat !! Hauptsache Spass am Bike.
> 
> Greets..


Hallo, in welchem MK fährst Du die Kombi 650/29?
Danke
Gruß
Holger


----------



## PhiTh (11. August 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Was kommt eigentlich das Syntace-Kit mit LRS, Pike, etc., wenn man es beim 301 dazu bestellt? Bisher leider nichts gefunden. Und du hast wirklich die Syntace Laufräder erstmal gepflegt demontiert und dann wieder mit CK-Naben eingespeicht? Oder hast du aus dem Kit den LRS rausgelassen? Ich würd' auch gerne mal ohne Geldsorgen ein Bike aufbauen .. hart! Interessante Farbkombo.



Servus,
Das Syntace Paket kostet Listenpreis ca. 2700€, findest du auf der Liteville Hompage bei Tuning&Parts.. Es ist nicht möglich Komponenten rauszulassen, man muss immer das komplette Paket abnehmen... Allerdings ist mein Bikehändler da sehr "kulant" und lässt mit sich reden  Ich musste den LRS deshalb nicht abnehmen... Die CK Naben habe ich neu gekauft und meinen jetzigen LRS neu aufbauen lassen. Leider kommt das Grün auf den Bildern nicht so toll raus, in echt ist es wirklich schön  aber alles bekanntlich Geschmacksache...
Gruß Philipp


----------



## rrueegg (11. August 2014)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo, in welchem MK fährst Du die Kombi 650/29?
> Danke
> Gruß
> Holger



Hallo Holger,
das ist MK11. Ist aber mit Hans Dampf 2.35 in 27,5 hinten auch schon recht eng. Dürfte meiner Meinung nach schon mehr Platz vorhanden sein.









Gruss René


----------



## GB5 (11. August 2014)




----------



## KaskiaRacing (11. August 2014)

probier mal Rennradreifen, dann biste bestimmt unter 12 kg...


----------



## supasini (11. August 2014)

sehr geil! Pike und Rennreifen. Hast du die Teile mal gewogen? da dürfte das Pärchen auf unter 900 g kommen, sowas hab ich fast schon am Vorderrad. Und am Hinterrad. (und dann trotz höhenverstellbarer Stütze nur 12,76 kg )
Aber lass dich nicht jeck machen: sieht sonst schick aus und wird dir zumindest auf trockenen Pfaden auch so Spaß machen.


----------



## dersteini (11. August 2014)

Ja bin ich denn der einzige dessen Rahmen anscheinend mit Blei ausgegossen wurde? Ich bin bei knapp 14 kg und empfinde meins schon als leicht, aber knapp über 12??


----------



## GB5 (11. August 2014)




----------



## Pure_Power (11. August 2014)

dersteini schrieb:


> Ja bin ich denn der einzige dessen Rahmen anscheinend mit Blei ausgegossen wurde? Ich bin bei knapp 14 kg und empfinde meins schon als leicht, aber knapp über 12??




NEIN! Du bist einer der wenigen mit korrekter Gewichtsangabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GB5 (11. August 2014)

dersteini schrieb:


> Ja bin ich denn der einzige dessen Rahmen anscheinend mit Blei ausgegossen wurde? Ich bin bei knapp 14 kg und empfinde meins schon als leicht, aber knapp über 12??


----------



## Pure_Power (11. August 2014)

@GB5 W25, ok die 1300gr sind eine Ansage. Was für Schläuche hast Du verbaut und was für einen Lenker? Ich sehe da noch viel Potenzial nach unten  Ich habe auch noch ein 601 MK2, das habe ich aber letztmalig im Juli 2013 bewegt


----------



## dersteini (11. August 2014)

hab mich schon ein bisserl gewundert... Aber is auch wurscht, läuft trotzdem gut


----------



## GB5 (11. August 2014)




----------



## Pure_Power (11. August 2014)

-Liteville 301 MK11 L 140mm raceblack
-Rock Shox Pike 26" RCT3 SoloAir 160mm
-Cane Creek Double Barrel Air CS VX
-Huber Buchsen
-Syntace VarioSpin
-Syntace MegaSpacer
-Syntace F109 60mm Ti-Kit
-Syntace Vector Carbon High10 8° 740mm
-Syntace Screw-on gripz moto black 30.0
-Syntace triple cable holder (3x)
-Syntace Post Shim Light 31.6
-Hope Tech X2 Stealth 2013 (Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung)
-Hope Floating Saw 203mm/183mm
-Hope Titanschraubenkit (komplett)
-Hope Tech Matchmaker Sram
-Jagwire L3 4mm
-Sram X0 3x10 Trigger
-Sram X0 Type2 10sp longcage
-Shimano FD-M 780-E XT E-Type
-Sram X0 175mm 44-33-22
-Race Face Crank Boots black
-Sram Truvativ GXP Lite black
-Syntace Rockguard Sram
-Syntace SCS2 Kettenführung
-mi.ro DT Guard Prototype
-Xpedo XMX24MC Pedale (242gr.) leicht, unkaputtbar und billig, CroMo Achse + MG für 55 Euro inkl. Zoll
-Sram PG-1050 10sp 32-11
-KMC X10 Kette
-Tune King15 / Kong X12 / ZTR Arch EX 26" / Sapim Laser / Sapim Polyax Alu 14mm / 1424Gr.
-Rock Shox Reverb stealth 125mm 31.6/380mm MMX links
-Tune Komm Vor (custom all black UD)
-Tune Schraubwürger 38.0mm black
-Schwalbe Fat Albert EVO Front 26x2.4 Trailstar
-Schwalbe Hans Dampf EVO 26x2.35 Trailstar
-VR Schwalbe SV14
-HR Schwalbe SV13 (schwer!, nach Platten auf letzter Tour verbaut)

Echte 13,1 kg mit Dreck an Rahmen und im Antrieb, abgefahrenem HR Reifen und abgegriffenen Griffen!

Achtung, bleischwerer Dämpfer verbaut, ist aber jedes Gramm wert!

Vor Tubeless habe ich Angst, ist mir persönlich zu heikel, ein plötzlich möglicher kompletter Druckverlust an VR oder HR.
Es wird noch eine KMC SL Kette und eine XX oder X0 Kassette den Weg an dieses Rad finden. Ein Reset GXP Innenlager wird auch noch in schwarz kommen. Auch habe ich vor, noch einen 3x10 X0 Umwerfer zu verbauen, den benötigten seltenen Syntace CNC eType Adapter habe ich hier bereits liegen. Ganz evtl. noch ein weiterer Umbau des LRS auf CxRay (ist ein paar Gramm schwerer als die Laser Speichen) zugunsten höherer Steifigkeit. Ansonsten geht an dem Rad, aus meiner Sicht, nicht mehr viel, wo es geht wurden Titanschrauben verbaut. Kleinere Bremsscheiben sind keine Option. Die Hope Bremsen habe ich zu lieb, um sie gegen was leichteres zu wechseln. 1x11(10 od. 9) ist die Pest, genau so wie 650B oder 29". Außerdem sind die 301 auf denen wir alle fahren für 26" entwickelt und konzipiert!

Von links: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1680820


----------



## Dr.Struggle (11. August 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> 1x11(10 od. 9) ist die Pest, genau so wie 650B oder 29"


Ich finds nicht die Pest sondern den größten Fortschritt seit der Federgabel  Und für 29Zoll vorne nehm ich gern das Mehrgewicht in Kauf (die 1x11 gleicht das mehr als aus )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. August 2014)

Lol! 1x11 , dropper post, tubeless und die 2 "neuen" Reifengrößen sind mmn das beste was jemals kam seit der Erfindung des MTB.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (11. August 2014)

Schließe mich Dr. Struggle an.
Ok, 29" ist geschmacksache und hängt auch vom Einsatzbereich ab. 
Aber zu 1x11: Hab erstes Rennen damit absolviert. Anspruchsvolle, technische Marathonsstrecke. Alle Uphills und Downhills mit 32er Kettenblatt geschafft. Einfahrt in die Stadt V-max mit fast 65 km/h, technische Uphills genauso gefahren wie die anderen mit mehr Kettenblättern. Dafür Gewicht gespart, Ruhe im Antrieb, Sauberes Cockpit und und und... Sorry, aber ich diskriminier ja auch niemand dafür wenn er 3-fach fährt...


----------



## rrueegg (11. August 2014)

Kann mich auch noch anschliessen !
1 x11 passt und 29" ebenso ! Natürlich ist hier immer die Frage für welchen Zweck !

Was die Gewichtsangaben anbelangt, müssen doch auch die Toleranzen der Waagen berücksichtigt werden !

Hier meins (wieder sauber und zurück gebaut auf Trail) - 11,93 Kilitos !





vorher . . . 13.32 Kg




Greets


----------



## rzOne20 (11. August 2014)

mir gfallts mit 13,32 kg mehr allerdings mit bremsscheiben von 11,9x  ;-)

ps: meins hat glaub ich knappe 15 kg. da is neben rahmen auch die gabel mit blei voll gemacht ;-)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2014)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Vor Tubeless habe ich Angst, ist mir persönlich zu heikel, ein plötzlich möglicher kompletter Druckverlust an VR oder HR.


der eigentliche Druckverlust ist bei tubeless (z.B. Mantelschlitzer) oder mit Schlauch (z.B. Durchschlag) eigentlich genauso schnell !
Bei Schlauch passierts (mir) nur häufiger !  
Ich fahre u.a. die gleiche Felgen auch mit HD (vorher auch mit FA) und habe mit tubeless nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Beide Reifen profitieren IMHO von dem möglichen geringen Druck und dem besseren Rollverhalten. Gewichtsmäßig ist es eher sinnvoller sein Bike zu putzen um Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## rrueegg (11. August 2014)

Tubeless kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen.
Waren nun 4 Tage am runter Bretter'n und das hat tippi-toppi gehalten (W35 mit Mary und Hans).
Gleich gesellte mit Schlauch haben bis zu zweimal pro Tag repariert und geflucht ;-)  
Gewichtsmässig ist es schlauer das Bike mit Dreck zu packen und so eine schnellere Pace Bergab zu erreichen


----------



## Pure_Power (11. August 2014)

@Dr.Struggle @rrueegg @dersteini bei Euch habe ich auch niemals auch nur 1 Gramm eurer Gewichtsangaben angezweifelt!

Bezüglich "Scaled Sizing" schaut euch doch einmal "aktuelle" 29" Geometrien (-->Tretlagerdrop) an… Das ist bei LV alles ein klein wenig hochstellzig. (persönliches Empfinden)

Bei der Geschichte mit 1x11 da stimmt für mich die Entfaltung einfach nicht! Entweder komme gescheit bergauf und bekomme gradeaus/bergab kein Druck auf die Kette oder halt umgekehrt. Am DH Rad werde ich in absehbarer Zeit 1x7 X01 DH ausprobieren mit 36/24-10 das sollte halbwegs passen zum aktuellen 1x9 38/21-11.


----------



## rrueegg (11. August 2014)

Die Geometrie-Angaben sind möglicherweise für viele Ausschlaggebend aber in der Praxis mag es manchmal anders aussehen - Definitiv. (ich denke, dass auch viele diese Angaben nicht interpretieren können)

Ich war auch enorm skeptisch bevor ich mich nach einer Probefahrt für ein XL mit Scaled Sizing entschieden habe und würde ohne zu zögern das gleiche Bike wieder genau so aufbauen. Natürlich spielt die Körpergrösse wie auch das Gewicht eine entscheidende Rolle und würde für jemanden mit 1.80 nicht das selbe Feeling rüberbringen wie bei mir. 

ich möchte mir kein weiteres Bike nur für DH anschaffen denn ich habe mittlerweile die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich auch mit meinem Bike schneller und stilvoller den Track runterkomme als manch einer mit einem DH-Bike (inkl. 601er ). 

Anderseits habe ich im nu ein Trail und Tourenbike das mit ein wenig Umbauten zu einem absolut genialen "Nomaden" verhilft und schöne Tages-und Alpine Touren ermöglicht.

Fazit - probieren statt studieren and be "Just Happy" !!!

Greets


----------



## Ghoste (11. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Tubeless kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen.
> Waren nun 4 Tage am runter Bretter'n und das hat tippi-toppi gehalten (W35 mit Mary und Hans).
> Gleich gesellte mit Schlauch haben bis zu zweimal pro Tag repariert und geflucht ;-)



Kann ich unterschreiben! 
5 Tage Saalbach Hinterglemm knapp 7000hm (runter) an zwei Tagen, mit dem "Defekt"  unten am ersten Tag! Ohne tubeless sicher einen Platten gehabt, so geht's auch hier jetzt noch im Vinschgau weiter


----------



## An der Alb (11. August 2014)

dersteini schrieb:


> Ja bin ich denn der einzige dessen Rahmen anscheinend mit Blei ausgegossen wurde? Ich bin bei knapp 14 kg und empfinde meins schon als leicht, aber knapp über 12??



Haha! Das denke ich auch immer. Bin mit L-Rahmen bei 13,3 kg und frage mich immer was ich falsch gemacht habe, wenn ich die Gewichte so teilweise lese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (12. August 2014)

@Pure_Power 
Du hast schon recht,das Tretlager kommt natürlich etwas höher.Das hat mich aber beim 601 nicht gestört weil es da mit 26Zoll sowieso sehr tief ist,und jetzt bei meinem 301 Aufbau hab ich ja den Schwerpunkt klar auf technische,langsame Trails gesetzt.Da ist ein etwas höheres Tretlager eher von Vorteil.Und auf diesen Mehrgrip durch 29Zoll vorne will ich eben nicht mehr verzichten.
Bezüglich tubeless war ich auch immer skeptisch,völlig unnötig.Es gibt keine Platten mehr 
Einfach mal hinten ausprobieren,da würde im Falle eines runterziehens vom Reifen (was sicher nicht vorkommen wird ) nix passieren 
Bei der 1x 11-fach fehlt natürlich irgendwo etwas die Bandbreite,in meinem Fall oben raus und das kann ich ganz gut verschmerzen...
Aber es macht das biken einfacher,puristischer,weniger anfällig.Und das in Verbindung mit tubeless sind 2 Dinge die mir die Freude am biken deutlich gesteigert haben,möcht ich wirklich nicht mehr missen (völlig unabhängig vom Gewicht)


----------



## michi3 (12. August 2014)

Tubeless für langsames technisches Zeug halte ich für super und absolut unbedenklich, nur wenn jemand gefallen an schnellen Lines mit vielen Sprüngen findet (evtl. auch die ein oder andere schräge Landung dabei ist)wird es am Vorderrad in Verbindung mit der falschen Felge z.B. der Flow und niedrigem Luftdruck gefährlich, da würde ich vorne eher auf Schlauch setzen.


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> Tubeless für langsames technisches Zeug halte ich für super und absolut unbedenklich, nur wenn jemand gefallen an schnellen Lines mit vielen Sprüngen findet (evtl. auch die ein oder andere schräge Landung dabei ist)wird es am Vorderrad in Verbindung mit der falschen Felge z.B. der Flow und niedrigem Luftdruck gefährlich, da würde ich vorne eher auf Schlauch setzen.



Ich glaub das hat weniger mit tubeless zu tun, als mit dem richtigen druck. Wenn man eher schnell will, sollte man imho den druck einfach nen bissle erhöhen und dann geht das.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2014)

nein, wenn du es ordentlich brennen lässt ploppen die Dinger auch bei 2,5bar runter.

Richtige DH-ler drücken die Reifen auch in Kurven von der Felge.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (12. August 2014)

Ja mit höherem Druck kein Problem.Bin erst vor kurzem den Kohlern-DH runter geballert mit Flow und tubeless-ready Reifen.Bei 1,7bar kein Problem.
Bei "richtigen" tubeless Felgen und Reifen würd ich mir Null Gedanken machen.
Wenn man sich die Enduroprofis ansieht mit welchem Speed die heizen.. und die fahren alle tubeless


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2014)

Und warum fahren dann kaum DHler Tubeless?


----------



## ONE78 (12. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> nein, wenn du es ordentlich brennen lässt ploppen die Dinger auch bei 2,5bar runter.
> 
> Richtige DH-ler drücken die Reifen auch in Kurven von der Felge.



Und ein schlauch soll das dann verhindern?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Und ein schlauch soll das dann verhindern?


Nein, der verhindert das Runterdrücken vom Felgenhorn sicher nicht.
Aber man verliert nicht schlagartig die Luft und der Reifen bleibt auf der Felge.


----------



## rrueegg (12. August 2014)

Zitat aus dem Trek Bike Attack Berichtes des Enduro Magazins;

"Gestern hatten wir beide viel Zeit durch Platten verloren, das soll uns nicht noch einmal passieren. Und da ich nachher beim Massenstart ganz hinten stehe, werde ich zum Überholen auch nicht immer die sanftesten Linien fahren können, Schlauch raus ist also Pflicht."

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2014)

Das ist auch meine Einstellung, fahre seit 10 Jahren schlauchlos.

Aber *reine DH´ler* denken da anders, und ich habe schon oft gesehen wie es bei denen "pfft" macht.
Milch an der Wade, Reifen neben der Felge.
geht doch einfach mal durchs Fahrerlager und schaut selbst.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (12. August 2014)

Beiträge von Rocky Rider kann (und will) ich nicht kommentieren.Ist der erste und bisher einzige den ich auf der Ignoreliste hab (sehr empfehlenswert,schont  unglaublich die Nerven  )


----------



## Gosch (12. August 2014)

BITTE ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Beiträge von Rocky Rider kann (und will) ich nicht kommentieren.Ist der erste und bisher einzige den ich auf der Ignoreliste hab (sehr empfehlenswert,schont  unglaublich die Nerven  )


..und liest es aber trotzdem, wie armselig.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. August 2014)

Eigentlich sollte jeder das fahren womit er bestens zurecht kommt ob milch schlauch latexschlauch ect.dann kann man diese diskusion beenden .und kommt bitte nicht mit profis die können fahren die lachen sich über solches geschwätz kaputt. Bleibt doch mal sachlich und versucht nicht jedem euer sytem aufs auge zu drücken.ride in

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## michi3 (12. August 2014)

Rocky hat da schon recht, nicht das Geballer durchs Steinfeld oder den Kohlern runter ist das Problem, sondern weite Sprünge mit schrägen Landungen und die kommen halt im Enduro-Racing so gut wie gar nicht vor, im DH ist das aber Alltag.

Ich wollte ja nur sagen das Jungs die Spaß am Springen haben mit Schlauch sicherer fahren als mit tubeless und das ist keine Vermutung sondern fakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (12. August 2014)

Wie gesagt, ich war jahrelang Tubeless Verfechter, bis mir ein wegknickender Vorderreifen das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hat.
Bin vermutlich nach einem Drop leicht schräg aufgekommen und schon wars passiert. 

Daher ist mein Vertrauen momentan weg. 

Wobei ich die Pannensicherheit echt vermisse!!!


----------



## Dr.Struggle (12. August 2014)

Ich seh halt DH bzw. große,weite Sprünge nicht als das Einsatzgebiet eines 301.Und ein wegknickender Reifen liegt in erster Linie an zu wenig Druck,das sind Dinge die können mit Schlauch genauso passieren.Aber es stimmt schon,richtig viel Airtime gibts beim Enduro nicht.
Beginn der Diskussion war ja das ich dem PurePower tubeless empfehlen würde wenn er Gewicht sparen will.Und da er auch noch ein 601 hat geh ich davon aus es passt zu seinem Einsatzbereich am 301 (sieht nicht nach DH-Bike aus der Aufbau...) Aber natürlich kann/soll jeder das fahren was ihm passt.Sorry für OT,ist ja Galerie


----------



## jammerlappen (12. August 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Ich seh halt DH bzw. große,weite Sprünge nicht als das Einsatzgebiet eines 301.


Ich schon.



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Und ein wegknickender Reifen liegt in erster Linie an zu wenig Druck,das sind Dinge die können mit Schlauch genauso passieren.


 
Ich vertrau eildieweil auf Ghetto-Rimstrips. Da sitzen die Reifen einiges strammer in der Flow.



Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Beginn der Diskussion war ja das ich dem PurePower tubeless empfehlen würde wenn er Gewicht sparen will.Und da er auch noch ein 601 hat geh ich davon aus es passt zu seinem Einsatzbereich am 301 (sieht nicht nach DH-Bike aus der Aufbau...) Aber natürlich kann/soll jeder das fahren was ihm passt.Sorry für OT,ist ja Galerie



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, aber ich hatte ja noch nicht


----------



## Alex1206 (12. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich vertrau eildieweil auf Ghetto-Rimstrips. Da sitzen die Reifen einiges strammer in der Flow.



Was denn des? Kannst mal nen Link posten?


----------



## jammerlappen (12. August 2014)

*klick*
+ die nächsten Beiträge


----------



## c43306 (13. August 2014)

Waru


michi3 schrieb:


> Tubeless für langsames technisches Zeug halte ich für super und absolut unbedenklich, nur wenn jemand gefallen an schnellen Lines mit vielen Sprüngen findet (evtl. auch die ein oder andere schräge Landung dabei ist)wird es am Vorderrad in Verbindung mit der falschen Felge z.B. der Flow und niedrigem Luftdruck gefährlich, da würde ich vorne eher auf Schlauch setzen.


Warum ist die Flow besonders gefährdet was plötzlicher Druckverlust im Reifen angeht? Hab nämlich die Flow (ohne EX) und möchte gerade umrüsten. Bitte um Aufklärung.


----------



## DC. (13. August 2014)

nein, ist sie nicht! mach dir keinen kopf. der druckverlust bei tl-betriebe kommt dadurch, wenn du mit wenig luftdruck hart durch anlieger räuberst. dann kann der reifen zum "furzen" neigen, er walkt auf felge. ist aber wirklich nur bei harter fahrweise der fall. 
z.b. fahrer 100 kg, luftdruck < 1,8 bar + fat albert + richtig geballer. bei luftdruck 2,0 bar ist nix bei gleicher fahrweise!


----------



## Toolkid (13. August 2014)

Könnt ihr bitte das Gelaber in LV blablabla verlegen. Hier sollen Räder gezeigt werden. Deswegen steht im Threadtitel auch Galerie und nicht Gelaberie.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. August 2014)

Schieße mich an: hab letzte (kurze) Saison die flow ex TL gefahren. Am Ende vom Urlaub waren zwar Schläuche drin, aber vorne hab ich ihn an nem Baum runtergedrückt und hinten so nen durchschlag, dass die Milch das nicht dicht bekommen hat. Felge war also super geeignet


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. August 2014)

Hier mal meins
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





liteville 301 MK8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (15. August 2014)

Hab die ganze Galerie durch  Nix gefunden.

Gibts jemanden, der an einem LV 301 ne Hope Tech 3 E4 Bremse amHinterrad verbaut hat? Mach mir Gedanken ob das mit dem Leitungsabgang klappt und ne ordentliche Verlegung der Leitung möglich ist?


----------



## knogi (15. August 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Hab die ganze Galerie durch  Nix gefunden.
> 
> Gibts jemanden, der an einem LV 301 ne Hope Tech 3 E4 Bremse amHinterrad verbaut hat? Mach mir Gedanken ob das mit dem Leitungsabgang klappt und ne ordentliche Verlegung der Leitung möglich ist?


Ich hab eine dran. Bei meinen Bildern siehst es evtl. Wenn nicht kann ich morgen auch nochmal ein Foto machen.


----------



## Pure_Power (15. August 2014)

Schau mal hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1683077


----------



## Wuerzig (15. August 2014)

Danke. Sieht ja schon mal gut aus. Gibt also auf jeden Fall ne Lösung


----------



## Radler01 (15. August 2014)

Hallo heute auch mal ein update von meinem, man beachte neue Wurfanker,Laufräder und ne gscheide Sattelstütze, die Leitungsverlegung wird natürlich noch korrigiert!


----------



## An der Alb (15. August 2014)

Wär´s jetzt blöd zu sagen "Es wird langsam!"? 

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Kommentar: Und jetzt noch ´ne schwarze Kurbel


----------



## Radler01 (16. August 2014)

...es wird schnell... bergab!


----------



## Normansbike (18. August 2014)

Hilfe!
Steuersatz / Lenkkopflager 1,5 unten.

Suche für mein 301 mk3 ein neues Lager für unten, bei Syntace auf der Seite scheinen nur ab mk8 zu sein.
Meines ist kein Industrielager sondern offen.

Jetzt mit RS reverb Stealth


----------



## cubabluete (18. August 2014)

Hier mal meins im neuen Hope purple Design.
Jetzt vorne und hinten in 650B, da mir Scale Sizing nicht getaugt hat.
Die roten Liteville Logos werden entweder entfernt oder mit purple übermalt.
Bin mal gespannt was die Gemeinde dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (18. August 2014)

Schaut gut aus, mach es mit lila Klebefolie.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2014)

Kirmesbike


----------



## Wuerzig (18. August 2014)

Fehlt noch die Hope Tech 3 E4 in purple


----------



## cubabluete (18. August 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, mach es mit lila Klebefolie.


Das wäre auch eine gute Alternative


----------



## Normansbike (18. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Kirmesbike



Du bist so gemein.


----------



## cubabluete (18. August 2014)

Ist schon OK. Jedem kann die Farbe nicht gefallen.
War zuerst ganz in schwarz und wollte mal ein bisserl Farbe rein bringen.
In Natura kommt das purple etwas dunkler als auf den Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (18. August 2014)

Wer mich kennt weiß das ich auf so etwas stehe.
Ich finds gut.


----------



## cubabluete (18. August 2014)

Farbe ist eher zweitrangig. Viel wichtiger war mir hinten auch 650B zu haben.
Weiters wollte ich als ausgewiesener Schwalbe Fan mal einen Conti probieren.
Bin schon gespannt ob der mit dem Rock Razor mithalten kann.
Morgen geht es mal auf den Berg und dann wird ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. August 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Du bist so gemein.


Nein, nur ehrlich.
Er wollte doch wissen wie es gefällt, und keinen Strauß Blumen.


----------



## Kevin0679 (18. August 2014)

Kann auch nicht wirklich was mit der Farbkombi anfangen.Sorry


----------



## jammerlappen (18. August 2014)

Das Ding sollte bei Wikipedia als Beispiel für "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" eingestellt werden. Kein sorry dafür dass es böse wird: ne 203er Saint mit nem X-King zu fahren, sollte mit einem lebenslangen Verbot für Antworten auf Sachthemen bestraft werden.

Mal abgesehen von allem anderen.


----------



## RockTheBoat (18. August 2014)

Also ich finde das schaut sehr geil aus!


----------



## rrueegg (18. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das Ding sollte bei Wikipedia als Beispiel für "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" eingestellt werden. Kein sorry dafür dass es böse wird: ne 203er Saint mit nem X-King zu fahren, sollte mit einem lebenslangen Verbot für Antworten auf Sachthemen bestraft werden.
> 
> Mal abgesehen von allem anderen.


würde mal einfach so behaupten; nicht mal 8,999 von 10 Mitglieder würde diese Tatsache stören oder gar als bemerkbar feststellen.

Greets


----------



## biker-wug (18. August 2014)

Versteh auch nicht, was an der Kombi so negativ ist. Wer auf eine starke bissige Bremse steht, die gut dosierbar ist, landet unter Umständen bei der Saint. Und Reifen sind einfach maximale Geschmacksache, wo fährt man, was fährt man, wie ist das Wetter, wo wohnt man, wechselt man sie oft, je nach Wetter und Tour usw......


----------



## jammerlappen (18. August 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> würde mal einfach so behaupten; nicht mal 8,999 von 10 Mitglieder würde diese Tatsache stören oder gar als bemerkbar feststellen.
> 
> Greets


Dann leg ich Dir jetzt mal nicht in den Mund, dass die denken: Boahh geil - ne Saint am 301! und X-King lässt sich bestimmt auch suuuper Kurbeln 

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, dass man gar nicht so schlecht bremsen kann, dass man mit so nem Reifen ne 180er Scheibe überbelasten kann, ausser auf dem Stilfser Joch mit Dauerbremsung.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht, was an der Kombi so negativ ist. Wer auf eine starke bissige Bremse steht, die gut dosierbar ist, landet unter Umständen bei der Saint. Und Reifen sind einfach maximale Geschmacksache, wo fährt man, was fährt man, wie ist das Wetter, wo wohnt man, wechselt man sie oft, je nach Wetter und Tour usw......


 
Und ich so: Häh? Entweder will ich leichte Komponenten, oder Funktion. Aber das ist ein so leichter Reifen, dass die Bremse um Welten überdimensioniert ist. Und ein Rock Razor ist ja nu auch nicht dafür bekannt 203er Scheiben zum Schmelzen zu bringen.


----------



## PhiTh (19. August 2014)

203er Bremsscheibe muss nicht zwangsläufig was mit der Fahrweise zu tun haben...  Ich fahre bsp. viel in den Alpen und da hat man selbst auf einfachen XC Strecken häufig mal 700hm und mehr im downhill am Stück. Ich mit meinen 90kg bekomme da jede 180er Scheibe zum glühen,  ganz gleich wie technisch anspruchsvoll es ist. Ob Saint,  XT oder Xtr,  ich komm mit allem klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (19. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Das Ding sollte bei Wikipedia als Beispiel für "gewollt und nicht gekonnt" eingestellt werden. Kein sorry dafür dass es böse wird: ne 203er Saint mit nem X-King zu fahren, sollte mit einem lebenslangen Verbot für Antworten auf Sachthemen bestraft werden.
> 
> Mal abgesehen von allem anderen.


Scheinbar bist du auch noch nie den x King gefahren, tubeless auf trockenen Pisten ist der sehr gut. Gewicht am Reifen sparen bringt drei mal mehr als an der Scheibe! Und außerdem was soll die Art und weise wir du hier schreibst, kauf dir einen Boxsack und komm runter. 

Klar, die Farbe ist Geschmackssache, aber sieht passabel aus und besser als einfach alles schwarz. Er hat wenigstens die Eier mal was anderes zu machen!


----------



## Kevin0679 (19. August 2014)

Hier wurde ja wieder mächtig am Käfig gerüttelt. Zum Glück Leben wir in einer Demokratie und jeder kann selbst entscheiden was er mag!!!


----------



## DC. (19. August 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja wieder mächtig am Käfig gerüttelt. Zum Glück Leben wir in einer Demokratie und jeder kann selbst entscheiden was er mag!!!


Falsch, wir sind hier im ibc-forum und hier hat jedes bike dem forumsstandard zu entsprechen 

Spaß beiseite, reifen, bremsen, satteltasche passen echt nich zusammen.


----------



## captainkroggy (19. August 2014)

Bis einer heult....


----------



## Dr.Struggle (19. August 2014)

So ein 301 ist m.M. sowieso ein optisch sehr schönes Bike da die ganze Umlenkhebelei inkl. Dämpfer kaum zu sehen ist.
Da muss man nicht zwingend mit Farbklecksen was "verschönern".Einen 911er sieht man auch eher selten in bunt.
Aber wenn einer das Bedürfnis hat dann soll er doch machen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. August 2014)

Gottseidank sind Geschmäcker verschieden.Aber man sollte das bike eines users nicht noch schlecht reden reifen tasche ect.er freud sich über sein bike und gut ist.da reicht ein gefällt oder gefällt nicht.Ist aber typisch hier im gesamten lV forum.Ride on

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## michi3 (19. August 2014)

X King in der Protection Ausführung ist ein top schneller Hinterreifen der deutlich mehr Grip bietet als der RockRazor. Hätte der Kollege jetzt statt dem X-King den RockRazor montiert(der deutlich weniger Grip bietet) hätte sich niemand aufgeregt, wahrscheinlich weil sich "RockRazor" so wild anhört.

Viele brauchen diese brutalen Reifen ala Baron oder MagicMary in 42a eh nur um fehlende Fahrtechnik auszugleichen (Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich). Aber wenn ich unterwegs sehe wer alles mit 2.5er Baron rumfährt, da kann man sich oft nur wundern, da fehlt es an ganz anderen Sachen wie am Reifen.

Mir taugt zur Zeit z.B. ein guter 800 Gramm Reifen deutlich mehr als ein fetter Baron, weil sich das Radl einfach lustiger fahren lässt.
Ist aber wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache.........


----------



## xTr3Me (19. August 2014)

Tja und die X-King-Fahrer gleichen dann wohl fehlende Kondi aus. Der Fahrer des 301 hat dann also weder Fahrtechnik (Magic Mary) noch Kondi (X-King).


----------



## sventilti (19. August 2014)

Ist es nicht etwas unfair einen so das Bike, welches ne menge Holz kostet, so dermaßen schlecht zureden!? Er ist stolz auf sein Bike und dass ist auch gut so, denn schließlich nennt sich dieses Forum,"zeigt eure 301". Da bekommt man ja Angst sein Bike hier zu zeigen.
So, nun zurück zum Thema!
Neues Update: Vorbau- Syntace Megaforce 45mm und Lenker - Vektor 780mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## din_format (19. August 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> Steuersatz / Lenkkopflager 1,5 unten.
> 
> Suche für mein 301 mk3 ein neues Lager für unten, bei Syntace auf der Seite scheinen nur ab mk8 zu sein.
> ...



Hallo Norman,
wo hast Du bei deinem Rahmen denn die Bohrung für den Ausgang der Leitung deiner Stealth gemacht. Ich hab auch ein älteres 301 un liebäugle schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Reverb. Ich trau mich nur nicht das Loch zu bohren.
Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. August 2014)

sventilti schrieb:


> Ist es nicht etwas unfair einen so das Bike, welches ne menge Holz kostet, so dermaßen schlecht zureden!? Er ist stolz auf sein Bike und dass ist auch gut so, denn schließlich nennt sich dieses Forum,"zeigt eure 301". Da bekommt man ja Angst sein Bike hier zu zeigen.



Aber wenns doch sooooo hässlich ist!


----------



## Mountain77 (19. August 2014)

din_format schrieb:


> Hallo Norman,
> wo hast Du bei deinem Rahmen denn die Bohrung für den Ausgang der Leitung deiner Stealth gemacht. Ich hab auch ein älteres 301 un liebäugle schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Reverb. Ich trau mich nur nicht das Loch zu bohren.
> Gruss
> Uwe



Gugst Du hier:
http://syntace.my1.cc/liteville/pdf/RockShox_Reverb_Stealth_an_Liteville.pdf

Die lila Teile sind echt gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber jeder wie er mag! 
Gibt es mal wieder ein 301 mit ein wenig mehr Farbe?! Mir wird langweilig bei so viel schwarz auf den letzten Seiten!!


----------



## Normansbike (19. August 2014)

din_format schrieb:


> Hallo Norman,
> wo hast Du bei deinem Rahmen denn die Bohrung für den Ausgang der Leitung deiner Stealth gemacht. Ich hab auch ein älteres 301 un liebäugle schon seit einiger Zeit mit der Reverb. Ich trau mich nur nicht das Loch zu bohren.
> Gruss
> Uwe


Hab ne kleine Foto Doku gemacht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich-bau-mir-ein-liteville-oder-ein-traum-wird-geboren.625143/page-33
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ich-bau-mir-ein-liteville-oder-ein-traum-wird-geboren.625143/page-34
2 Wochen Test in den Alpen zeigte das es kein Problem ist.


----------



## supasini (19. August 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hilfe!
> Steuersatz / Lenkkopflager 1,5 unten.
> 
> Suche für mein 301 mk3 ein neues Lager für unten, bei Syntace auf der Seite scheinen nur ab mk8 zu sein.
> ...



Mk3 hat kein 1,5" unten, sondern ein 1 1/8" Lager. Das ist auch nicht offen, sondern ein Industrielager. Es fällt aber gerne auseinander, wenn's kaputt ist und man denkt dann, man habe ein "offenes" Lager.
Wenn du tatsächlich ein 1.5er drin hast (also mit tapered-Gabel) dann ist es sowieso kein Original-LV Lager. Die Originalen kannst du aber bei LV bekommen, im Zweifel anrufen.
Beim Mk 1-7 war zwar das Steuerrohr ein 1.5er, aber die Lager wurden mit ganz flachen Lagerschalen eingebaut. dort hinein werden dann die Leger gelegt, unten kommt der geschlitzte Konus auf die Gabel.
tapered im Mk1-7 geht nur mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen. Die kann ich zumindest bei dir nicht erkennen.


----------



## supasini (19. August 2014)

@cubabluete : das purple find ich ok, klassische eloxalfarbe halt. aber satteltasche bei absenkbarer Stütze???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (19. August 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> Mk3 hat kein 1,5" unten, sondern ein 1 1/8" Lager. Das ist auch nicht offen, sondern ein Industrielager. Es fällt aber gerne auseinander, wenn's kaputt ist und man denkt dann, man habe ein "offenes" Lager.
> Wenn du tatsächlich ein 1.5er drin hast (also mit tapered-Gabel) dann ist es sowieso kein Original-LV Lager. Die Originalen kannst du aber bei LV bekommen, im Zweifel anrufen.
> Beim Mk 1-7 war zwar das Steuerrohr ein 1.5er, aber die Lager wurden mit ganz flachen Lagerschalen eingebaut. dort hinein werden dann die Leger gelegt, unten kommt der geschlitzte Konus auf die Gabel.
> tapered im Mk1-7 geht nur mit außenliegenden Lagerschalen. Die kann ich zumindest bei dir nicht erkennen.


Das untere Lager ist wirklich nicht von LV. Es Ist aber ein 1,5 gugst du hier. Muss wohl oder über mal nach der Tour de Hoffnung es ausbauen und messen. Bist du auch dort?



Das 1 1/8 hab ich oben, das ist auch kein Problem zu bekommen doch unten will ich halt nicht noch höher aufbauen, flacher Lenkwinkel und so...
Dogdaysunrise meinte es sei das von Fsa was er mir mitgegeben hat.


----------



## ONE78 (19. August 2014)

Den hab ich mit 1.5er schaft im mk3. Davon gibts auch eine version für tapered schäfte.


----------



## Normansbike (19. August 2014)

Danke!


----------



## cubabluete (19. August 2014)

Danke euch für das ehrliche Feedback.
Satteltasche ist optisch nicht der Hingucker (generell) aber ich mag das Zeugs nicht im Trikot mitführen und Rucksack vermeide ich (außer im Winter).
Thema Reifen: Ich brauch hinten kein Mega Gerät weil ich mit dem RockRazor auch schon bei widrigsten Bedingungen (Matsch, Schnee, Nässe) rauf bin, wo andere mit ihren Hand Dampfs und Co schon längst gestanden sind.
Bremsgrip am Hinterreifen wird überbewertet. Ich mach fast alles mit der Vorderbremse, daher auch die MM um ordentlich Grip zu haben. Hinten ist eher zum Kurven Andriften.
Ich habe gegenüber dem Hans Dampf mit dem Rock Razor wirklich keine Einschränkungen gehabt, was mich selbst anfänglich verwundert hat. Wenn der X-King noch besser geht, so ist das mehr als ok für mich.
Die Aussage von jammerlappen verstehe ich nicht wirklich, warum ein x-king mit einer 180er Scheibe hinten ein no go ist.
Die Farbe ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber sie kommt in natura viel geiler rüber, als auf den Fotos.


----------



## rzOne20 (19. August 2014)

Mir daugts, moi wo's aundas


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. August 2014)

@cubabluete wenn ich an die Scheuerstellen auf der Sattelstütze meiner Satteltaschen dieser Art denke, käme mir so ein Teil nicht an die Absenkbare. Dann gleich eine die nur mit Halterung am Sattel befestigt wird. Alternativ das Zeug in eine alte Trinkflasche und in den Flaschenhalter. Allerdings braucht man dann eben einen Trinkrucksack....
Das Lila muss dir gefallen  (für mich ist das die Farbe der frustrierten Frauen.... )
Zum Thema Reifen: letztendlich kommt es doch darauf an was, wo und wie man fährt und wie die pers. Vorlieben aussehen. Ein Reifen ist schnell (und vor allem günstig) an aktuelle Gegebenheiten angepasst, wenn es z.B. in Urlaub geht. 
Eine Bremsanlage tauscht man nicht mal eben so aus nur weil jetzt ne Tour im flachen Mittelgebirge angesagt ist und man den Wurfanker eigentlich nicht braucht.
Den RockRazzor habe ich auch seit ein paar Wochen hinten drauf. Im Vergleich zum HD rollt er nur etwas besser aber auch nicht die Welt. 
Bei der Pannensicherheit bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht so sicher. Erst ein Flankenschlitzer (hatte ich in der Art auf meinen Hometrails noch nie, nicht mal mit Nobby Nics oder Racing Ralphs) und da das die Milch nicht mehr packte kam ein Schlauch rein. Den hat es mir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt gleich mal durchgeschlagen. Kann jetzt Zufall sein, macht aber auch irgendwie unsicher. 
Sonst ist er eher unscheinbar, nur der Grip lässt erwartungsgemäß bei feuchten Verhältnissen etwas früher nach (im Vergleich zu HD oder Fat Albert). Conti mag ich nicht, egal was ich von denen hatte, es gab immer irgendwelche Probleme. (meist was die tubeless Tauglichkeit angeht). Da es beim Rest kein Aha Erlebnis gab, bleibe ich bei Schwalbe oder Maxxis.

um nicht gar OT zu werden auch noch ein Bild vom langweiligen schwarzen völlig veralteten MK8....


----------



## cubabluete (19. August 2014)

Ich muss den Conti mal probieren. War mir nicht sicher, aber bei den usern hier ist der Conti ziemlich stark vertreten. Hatte noch nie Conti drauf sondern immer nur diverse Schwalbe. In letzter Zeit hat mich das mit den eingerissenen Seitenstollen schon sehr gestört vorallem wenn man es mal im felsigen Gelände ein bisserl krachen lässt. Da hoffe ich, dass der Conti besser hält.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. August 2014)

Conti mit black chili ist super, da gibt's nix.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Conti mit black chili ist super, da gibt's nix.


Doch, seitdem die Dinge "RaceSport" heißen reißen die Seitenstollen aus.
Bei mir ist es schon der 2. Reifen.
Und das auch am Vorderrad.


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. August 2014)

Alternativ nimmst einfach den Protection und Ruhe ist. Da reißt relativ wenig aus. Ich fahr den XK Prot. in 2.2 auf dem HR und hab keinerlei Probleme. Rollen tut er def. leichter als der Nobbende Nicolaus. Grip? Hmm ... nach meinem Dafürhalten zumindest nicht weniger. Aber ich bilde mir auch ein, ein wenig kompetenter Ansprechpartner in Bezug auf Reifenqualität zu sein.  Vorne läuft bei mir ein MK II in BCC auch in 2.2er Breite. Also ich fahr die Kombo sehr gerne ... hat auch tendenziell bei wenig Luftdruck noch wenig Widerstand auf hartem Untergrund (Radweg, Straße, etc. zum Transfer) und walkt relativ wenig. Also ich werde wohl auch in Zukunft bei Conti bleiben. Mal sehen ... bin da nicht so fest gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Doch, seitdem die Dinge "RaceSport" heißen reißen die Seitenstollen aus.
> Bei mir ist es schon der 2. Reifen.
> Und das auch am Vorderrad.


Das ist nur eine weitere Variante. Kauf Protection, ist ebenfalls black chili, schwerer hält aber auch länger.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2014)

Sind auf dem Bike meiner Frau montiert, da soll es eigenltlich "leicht" bleiben.
Vorher haben sie ja prima gehalten.


----------



## Normansbike (20. August 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Conti mit black chili ist super, da gibt's nix.


Wollte es nicht war haben, wie so vieles, aber es stimmt. Hätte es nie geglaubt wenn ich die mountain King RS nicht selber probiert hätte.


----------



## Mountain77 (20. August 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wollte es nicht war haben, wie so vieles, aber es stimmt. Hätte es nie geglaubt wenn ich die mountain King RS nicht selber probiert hätte.


Hatte zwei skalpierte MKII, bis dahin eigentlich gut laufende Reifen, schwierig auf tubeless zu bringen, bin wieder auf Schwalbe umgestiegen.


----------



## cubabluete (20. August 2014)

Heute 1. Test des x-kings bei leichtem Regen in felsigem Gelände und nassen Wurzeln sowie eher trockenem Waldboden. In allen Bereichen war er super und steht dem Rock Razor um nichts nach. Hab dann ausnahmsweise mal probiert hinten zu bremsen und war überrascht wie gut er verzögert für das Profil - einiges besser auch als der RR. Seitenhalt ist zwar nicht überragend aber für so einen Reifen völlig i.O. Rollen tut er echt gut. Ich bin voll zufrieden, wenn er dann auch noch lange hält.

Der Trend scheint bei den Enduros in Richtung dieser Reifen zu gehen, wenn ich mir den neue Specialized Enduro Reifen hinten ansehe. Der sieht dem RR verdammt ähnlich.


----------



## uphillking (20. August 2014)

Jetzt endlich mit gescheiter Waage gewogen  und nochmal die Teileliste. Das Bike ist, so wie abgebildet, ganz auf meine Hometails (schwäbische Alb) ausgelegt. Für mich perfekt so, ich vermisse nichts. Für Touren in den Alpen habe ich noch stärker profilierte, pannensichere Reifen und ein großes 40er Ritzel für lange Anstiege >20%.


----------



## Wuerzig (21. August 2014)

Ich hatte ja Bedenken bezüglich der Leitungsverlegung beim 301 und der Hope Tech3 E4. Letztlich unbegründet, taugt mir so! Hinten ohne Adapter 180mm und vorne hab ich mit Adapter 183mm genommen. An der Gabel geht's mit den Floating Bremsscheiben aber sehr eng zu. War mit den Avid HSX aber auch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knogi (21. August 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja Bedenken bezüglich der Leitungsverlegung beim 301 und der Hope Tech3 E4. Letztlich unbegründet, taugt mir so! Hinten ohne Adapter 180mm und vorne hab ich mit Adapter 183mm genommen. An der Gabel geht's mit den Floating Bremsscheiben aber sehr eng zu. War mit den Avid HSX aber auch.


Bei mir werden die letzten beiden Halter ausgelassen. Geht bisher auch ohne Probleme. Bei dir finde ich den Knick ganz schön eng.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2014)

Ich würde das meiner Bremsleitung auch nicht dauerhaft antun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

So wirds auf jeden Fall über kurz oder lang die "Ketten"(?)strebe vermackeln.


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. August 2014)

Schick! ;-)


----------



## Wuerzig (21. August 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> So wirds auf jeden Fall über kurz oder lang die "Ketten"(?)strebe vermackeln.



Versteh ich nicht !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

Die Bremsleitung reibt so über kurz oder lang eine Riefe in die Strebe.

Nebenbei: Die Bremse sieht sowas von geil aus!


----------



## xTr3Me (21. August 2014)

Wenn man sie außen verlegt reibt es auch.. ich habe es jetzt so wie in der Anleitung gemacht und etwas schwarzes Gewebeband darunter verklebt. Das muss natürlich alle paar Monate mal getauscht werden, aber besser als ein starker Abrieb auf Dauer.


----------



## Wuerzig (21. August 2014)

Die reibt doch gar nicht auf der Strebe!! Die Leitung wird mit den Klammern nur gehalten ist aber nicht fest fixiert. Da passiert gar nix!

Hinten am Kabelbinder ist die Leitung fest und kann somit auch nicht reiben. 

Hatte das mit der Avid auch so montiert. 1 Jahr gefahren - nichts zu sehen!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2014)

ich gehe davon aus dass jammerlappen die sitzstrebe meint, wenn man es schon genau nimmt


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

Nein, er meint nicht die Sitzstrebe und auch nicht eine Verlegung aussen um die Sitzstrebe. Ich meine, dass es auf der Kettenstrebe zwischen den hinteren beiden Plastikclipsen scheuern wird.


----------



## Wuerzig (21. August 2014)

Nochmal. Der Zug kann sich durch die Clipse verschieben . Auf der Strebe liegt der Zug gar nicht auf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosch (21. August 2014)

Auch beim einfedern nicht? Der zu muss ja irgendwo hin und schliesslich ist er ja am horstlink bzw unterrohr fixiert


----------



## Wuerzig (21. August 2014)

Beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus verkürzt sich die Leitung ja quasi. Deshalb ja auch die Leitung beim Tretlager etwas länger lassen. Hab's so gemacht wie in der BDA auf Seite 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gosch (21. August 2014)

Na dann sollte es passen


----------



## jammerlappen (21. August 2014)

Ich hab da eine Riefe und meine Leitung war genauso geführt. Beim Fahren schwingt die Leitung und das hat dann bei mir auf der Strebe gerieben. Ob das durch das Einfedern oder durch Bodenunebenheiten gekommen ist, kann ich nicht rekonstruieren.

Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall sein sollte, passt ja alles.


----------



## pero38 (21. August 2014)

Fahre am 301 eine Hope V4, mit der gleichen Leitungsverlegung und da reibt nichts, der Knick passt auch, seit über einem Jahr ohne irgend welche Verschleiß erscheinungen an Streben oder Leitung!!
Gruß
Pero


----------



## Normansbike (21. August 2014)

Solche Sorgen müsst man haben. Man nehme 3M Klarfolie, gut doppelt ist besser, und tauscht sie je nach Verschleiß aus.
Ging bei all meinen Rädern gut.


----------



## haubert (21. August 2014)

Wenn so ein Bike einigermaßen im Gelände gefahren wird, ist dass doch die aller kleinste Macke.
Oder bin ich der Einzige, der Kratzer an den Kettenstreben hat, weil mal ein Stein im Weg ist, oder mal die Schuhe drann kommen, oder..........?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (21. August 2014)

Norman fragt nach!
Es ist doch richtig das das 301 mk1-7 alle samt 1,5 innen Maß Steuerrohr haben, oder?
Da müsste doch das hier bei mir passen? Da ich ja tapared fahre.
( brauche nur unten )


----------



## Normansbike (21. August 2014)

haubert schrieb:


> Wenn so ein Bike einigermaßen im Gelände gefahren wird, ist dass doch die aller kleinste Macke.
> Oder bin ich der Einzige, der Kratzer an den Kettenstreben hat, weil mal ein Stein im Weg ist, oder mal die Schuhe drann kommen, oder..........?


Ja denke doch!
Bei mir würde sowas nie passieren.
1 Tag alt und schon ....


 
Im gesamten hat es ein paar Macken, ist aber auch kein Rennrad sondern ein Mtb.


----------



## ONE78 (21. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Den hab ich mit 1.5er schaft im mk3. Davon gibts auch eine version für tapered schäfte.



also mein mk3 hat die 55mm aussen, innen etwa 49,...


----------



## Gosch (21. August 2014)

seh ich auch so...

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...6---ZS49-40-Steuersatz.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=zs49


----------



## Normansbike (21. August 2014)

Gosch schrieb:


> seh ich auch so...
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...6---ZS49-40-Steuersatz.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=zs49


Danke, danke, danke. Genau das ist es was ich brauche.


----------



## Wuerzig (22. August 2014)

Gestern durch Zufall in der BDA für das MK11 den Hinweis mit dem Freigang für die Federgabel gelesen ( Brücke schlägt am Steuerrohr an). explizit genannt 32 Talas 26" bis 2014.

Natürlich genau mein Modell. also Luft abgelassen und kabumm - Treffer.

Bisher war mein Luftdruck immer so, dass ich oben noch 2cm Luft hatte. Das Problem tritt erst auf dem letzten Zentimeter auf.

Und jetzt? Gabelbrücke bearbeiten? Neue Gabel? 650b? 

Ich glaube wenns da einmal richtig knallen würde ist der Rahmen im Eimer!?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2014)

Traurig wenn man mit der Gabel die Konsturktionsfehler des Rahmens ausbügeln muss.


----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2014)

Ist nur die Fox genannt? Es gibt dutzende, wenn nicht hunderte von Gabel Versionen die verbaut werden koennen. Wer soll das auswerten? Da durfte nicht nur LV ein Problem mit haben.


----------



## Wuerzig (22. August 2014)

Ja, nur die Fox
Steuersatz ist unverändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jp16 (22. August 2014)

schaut mal in meinen Aufbau des 301-2.
Habe dies dort schon mal erläutert wegen der Gabel.
Zusätzlich zu dem das die 32er Fox nicht passen ist bei der Rahmengröße "S" noch das Problem des kurzen Steuerrohrs.
Die Rock Shox Revelation hat einen zu hohen Taperedkegel so das sich der der Steuersatz nicht mehr richtig montieren läßt.
Habe mittlerweilen auf die 36er Fox gewechselt aber die neue Pike würde auch gehen.
Tipp vor dem Kauf einer neuen Gabel :
Vom Verkäufer den Taperedkegel messen lassen.
Mfg jp16


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (22. August 2014)

Gibt es für den tapered Konus keine Spezifikation?  Kann das jeder machen wie er will?


----------



## Gosch (22. August 2014)

Ach hier stand mist... Hab die sachverhalte vertauscht


----------



## Wuerzig (23. August 2014)

Würde denn die 34 Fox / Modell 2015 passen. Laut BDA ja eigentlich ja, oder?


----------



## sparkfan (24. August 2014)

Ob die BDA nach oder vor der Vorstellung der 2015er Fox geschrieben wurde?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (24. August 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (24. August 2014)

Was hast du denn am Oberrohr und am Sitzrohr befestig.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (24. August 2014)

Markus. schrieb:


> Was hast du denn am oberrohr und am Sitzrohr befestig.


Das am Oberrohr ist ne kleine Hommage an: "Deutschlands schönste Fankurve". Die Sticker gabs im Jahr 2006 vom Land Baden Württemberg zu Propagandazqecken. Hatte ich noch rumfahren. 

Das andere ist etwas Duct Tape, dass die Klemme vom Heckträger nich so schabbert.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2014)

vorher/nachher und eeeendlich, nach monatelangem Warten, mit Rockguard


----------



## Kevin0679 (24. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> vorher/nachher und eeeendlich, nach monatelangem Warten, mit Rockguard


Sorry, aber für MICH ist BEI DER FARBKOMBI der Zirkus in der Stadt. Warte auch auf den Rockguard.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. August 2014)

Zirkus ist doch toll


----------



## Deleted 38566 (25. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Traurig wenn man mit der Gabel die *Konsturktionsfehler *   des Rahmens ausbügeln muss.



Traurig,

dass Du immer wieder mit sinnlosen Kommentaren den Hersteller dauerhaft mies reden tust.
Anscheinend bist Du ein Narziss.....


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. August 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> vorher/nachher und eeeendlich, nach monatelangem Warten, mit Rockguard


 
Ich hätte vielleicht den Umlenkhebel in schwarz gelassen aber ansonsten find' ich das Teil toll. Schöne Farbkombo. Eindeutig.


----------



## jaxxxon (25. August 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Traurig wenn man mit der Gabel die Konsturktionsfehler des Rahmens ausbügeln muss.


Wenn von "Gabeln" die Rede ist und es fällt in dem Zusammenhang der Begriff "32 Talas 26", dann handelt es sich eh schon um Themaverfehlung. Also Wurscht!


----------



## Wuerzig (25. August 2014)

Spitzen Kommentar


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Wenn von "Gabeln" die Rede ist und es fällt in dem Zusammenhang der Begriff "32 Talas 26", dann handelt es sich eh schon um Themaverfehlung. Also Wurscht!



Muhahahahahaha. Leider richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (25. August 2014)

Das mag für euch zutreffen. Für mich und meinen Einsatzbereich war die Gabel bisher völlig ausreichend.

Wieso soll ich ne fette Gabel ans Rad schrauben, die ich nicht ausreizen kann. schließlich möchte ich auch noch hochfahren und nicht nur runter. 

Jedem das seine


----------



## Normansbike (25. August 2014)

Gut das mich Fox mal so was von gar nicht mehr interessiert ( undichter schei$$dreck, das 2 mal) . Gibts die Probleme mit dem Steuerrohr  denn auch bei anderen Gabeln?


----------



## Wuerzig (25. August 2014)

Ja Rock Shox spielt da in ner ganz anderen Liga. Das merk ich immer wieder an der doch so perfekten Reverb. 

blöder Vergleich, aber dieses Bashing pro/contra Marke XY hilft nicht wirklich weiter!


----------



## Normansbike (25. August 2014)

Wie konnte ich all die Jahre ohne sie auskommen ( reverb), erst jetzt am Wochenende nutze ich sie bei jeder kleinen steilen Abfahrt. Es macht nicht nur mehr Spaß, sondern mein Sicherheitsgefühl IST um 100% gestiegen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. August 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Ja Rock Shox spielt da in ner ganz anderen Liga. Das merk ich immer wieder an der doch so perfekten Reverb.
> 
> blöder Vergleich, aber dieses Bashing pro/contra Marke XY hilft nicht wirklich weiter!


naja, Fox setzt sich selbst mit ihren hohen (Aftermarkt) Preisen und dem Service Diktat auf ein sehr hohes Ross.
Für mein Dafürhalten werden Sie dadurch oft ihrem eigenen Anspruch und dem der Käufer bei weitem nicht gerecht.
Das bei allen Firmen nur mit Wasser gekocht wird, sprich es immer mal Probleme gibt, ist allerdings auch klar.
btw. eine Sattelstütze mit ner Federgabel zu vergleichen hat was von Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Wuerzig (25. August 2014)

Ist schon klar, hab ich ja auch geschrieben.

Ich werde mal ne 34 Talas 26" - 2015 testen. Dann werden wir wissen, ob das Casting am Steuerrohr vorbei geht oder nicht.


----------



## cubabluete (25. August 2014)

Ein sehr lustiges Problem (nicht für dich), das ich so auch noch nicht gehört habe und man es ja nicht vermuten würde.


----------



## Marzocchi (29. August 2014)

So. Hier mein 301 Projekt. Das Wichtigste ist schon geschafft.
Habe den Rahmen gestern von Pulverbeschichten abgeholt und die halbe Nacht damit verbracht die Lager einzupressen und ihn wieder aufzubauen. Mit Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben und Nüssen. Nochmal mach ich das sicher nicht. Diese Farbe muss jetzt für immer bleiben


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. August 2014)

Na und die Bilder vom Aufbau? Hopp hopp ran damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ry198 (29. August 2014)




----------



## Normansbike (29. August 2014)

Marzocchi schrieb:


> So. Hier mein 301 Projekt. Das Wichtigste ist schon geschafft.
> Habe den Rahmen gestern von Pulverbeschichten abgeholt und die halbe Nacht damit verbracht die Lager einzupressen und ihn wieder aufzubauen. Mit Gewindestange, Unterlegscheiben und Nüssen. Nochmal mach ich das sicher nicht. Diese Farbe muss jetzt für immer bleiben


Hat sich gelohnt! Und bitte! Mehr Bilder....


----------



## Tobi29NRW (29. August 2014)

MK10/L/26/150/140/0815


----------



## Fritz101 (29. August 2014)

Hier mal auch von mir ein kleines Update. 



 

160er Pike
203er Scheibe vorne
Syntace Number Nine
Und Nobby Nic in 2.4 bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich auf Schlauchlos. (warum bin ich nicht gleich darauf gekommen )

Ich hoffe es gefällt. Auch wenn es schwarz ist. 

Gruß 
Jens


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. August 2014)

@Frau Rauscher: ich steh auf Zirkus! Finde die Idee mit eloxierter sitzstrebe und schwinge Top! 
@ das bike über mir: ich kann einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wie man Ne endurogabel, die mit ausgewachsenen freeridegabeln locker mithält, in nem bike mit fester sattelatutze fährt. Entweder man hat skills wie schurter oder es ist eben doch die SUV-in-der-Großstadt Geschichte

Naja, bevor es OT wird, mein aktueller Zustand:


----------



## Gosch (29. August 2014)

@Flo-mit-W : sehr schön. Jetzt noch den Dämpfer Body schwarz und es wär perfekt. (das ding kostet 25 Eur .... evtl. kann man da ja mal echt nen versuch z.B über www.kexel.de starten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. August 2014)

@Flo-mit-W : auch wenn es schwer fällt zu glauben, man kann auch ohne Reverb & Co ordentlich mit nem Mountainbike fahren ! 
Ich will aber auch nicht mehr ohne


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. August 2014)

@Gosch: danke für den Tipp!! Genau das würde ich gern machen. Als die ersten schwarzen gabeln von RS auftauchten hatte ich schon Hoffnung. Dann kam debon Air. Würde aber lieber den hier behalten, mit schwarzem Kolben und dann tunen lassen. 
Rahmen würde ich im Winter evtl eloxierten lassen. momentan steht Funktion im Vordergrund. 
@björn: jedem das seine, uns Ne vario ;-P
Im Ernst, bin ja früher auch mit hardtail etc gefahren, mir ging es nur um den Aufbau. U d wie gesagt, wäre froh ich könnte so fahre. Wie schustern mit 29er und stütze auf schulterhöhe


----------



## Normansbike (29. August 2014)

Ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze? Nie mehr. Und die RS reverb stealth ist perfekt.
Das Schwarze gefällt, doch eine absenkbare wäre echt zu empfehlen.


 
Und nein, die Satteltasche stört nicht! Nur die Optik....


----------



## DC. (29. August 2014)

@Flo mit w: nettes racebike


----------



## Flo-mit-W (29. August 2014)

@norman: beim Marathon hatte ich auch Ne satteltasche, war einfach praktischer. 

@DC.: danke  macht echt Laune! Super im antritt und bergab verdammt sicher.


----------



## Wuerzig (30. August 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze? Nie mehr. Und die RS reverb stealth ist perfekt.
> Das Schwarze gefällt, doch eine absenkbare wäre echt zu empfehlen.
> Anhang anzeigen 317858
> Und nein, die Satteltasche stört nicht! Nur die Optik....



kannst du bei dem selbstgebohrten Loch die Reverb Leitung nicht direkt unten ganz nach rechts legen? Dann würden sich die Züge nur 1x kreuzen?


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> kannst du bei dem selbstgebohrten Loch die Reverb Leitung nicht direkt unten ganz nach rechts legen? Dann würden sich die Züge nur 1x kreuzen?


Bestimmt! Doch..? Hm, muss selber mal schauen warum ich es so gemacht hab.


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2014)

Und hast recht, ging wohl vor dem Urlaub etwas hektisch zu, wird geändert.


----------



## Wuerzig (30. August 2014)




----------



## tommi101 (31. August 2014)

Nur um nochmal sicher zu gehen: Das Kollisionsproblem (Gabelbrücke/Steuerrohr) bezieht sich nur auf das *301* *ab MK11* mit Variosteuersatz, richtig? Wollte demnächst eventuell auf 140/150mm downgraden und mir natürlich nur ungern ne unpassende Gabel einbauen
Mir war das Problem bislang überhaupt nicht bekannt...daher Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (31. August 2014)

MK 11 ja
Variosteuersatz nein

Steuersatz ist original auf 0 Grad und Gabel war ne Fox Talas 120/150 CTD 32 aus 2014


----------



## tommi101 (31. August 2014)

Oder andersrum - MK10 betrifft dieses Problem gar nicht...egal welche Gabel / Hersteller.
Bitte um Bestätigung


----------



## Gosch (31. August 2014)

das ist korrekt


----------



## chriscrossi (31. August 2014)

So nun mal die zeit gefunden mein neues Bike im chillmodus abzulichten .
Pike 27,5 Syntace WX35 mir RR und NN (Tubeless) ,Bremse R1 mit Floating Disc 203/180 Lenker/Vorbau/Pedale/Sattelstütze von  Syntace Sram X01 Drehgriff ,Kurbel Race Face Next SL28z  .... 11,1Kg 
Einzig mit der Bremse bin ich  nicht ganz zufrieden (Tipps ?? XTR Trail oder Hope ...?) Danke schon im voraus


----------



## Kevin0679 (31. August 2014)

chriscrossi schrieb:


> So nun mal die zeit gefunden mein neues Bike im chillmodus abzulichten .
> Pike 27,5 Syntace WX35 mir RR und NN (Tubeless) ,Bremse R1 mit Floating Disc 203/180 Lenker/Vorbau/Pedale/Sattelstütze von  Syntace Sram X01 Drehgriff ,Kurbel Race Face Next SL28z  .... 11,1Kg
> Einzig mit der Bremse bin ich  nicht ganz zufrieden (Tipps ?? XTR Trail oder Hope ...?) Danke schon im voraus
> 
> ...




Die Reifenkombi und dazu die Pike, perfekt für die Eisdiele. Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder eine Kombi nach dem Motto: Haben ist besser als brauchen." Alles nach der aktuellen Bike Bravo ausgerichtet. Fürs Gewicht und die Reifen hätte ein W30 auch gereicht.


----------



## DC. (31. August 2014)

Wenn du mit dem reifen nicht klar kommst, heißt das nicht das er schlecht ist. 
hab einen bekannten der den nn vorn als 2,35 er pace star fährt, der gute ist auch im nassen übelst schnell unterwegs,  frage mich manchmal auch wie der das macht  ich brauche dagegen etwas mit mehr Profil


----------



## Kevin0679 (31. August 2014)

Habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Der Reifen mag doch passen, aber wenn ich XC unterwegs bin und auf 11, wertlege. Warum dann nicht richtig? Okay, die Pike ist gerade ein must have,usw....


----------



## chriscrossi (31. August 2014)

Na is schon gut wollt hier  keine Diskussion über meine Reifen Kombi losbrechen   ,sondern nur wie beschrieben mein 301 vorstellen .Reifenkombi war bzw ist montiert worden für die Tour Prad-Stilftsjoch-Goldseetrail(2200hm) und Prad-Sulden-Madritschjoch(2500hm) war über die Reifenkombi ganz froh .Da es, halt nicht nur Bergab geht ???;-)
Sonst wird Schwalbe Hansdampf gefahren.


----------



## Normansbike (31. August 2014)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch nicht gesagt. Der Reifen mag doch passen, aber wenn ich XC unterwegs bin und auf 11, wertlege. Warum dann nicht richtig? Okay, die Pike ist gerade ein must have,usw....


Die Pike ist kein muss, daher die revelation genommen, leicht aber steif genug für Allmountain. Die Pike ist eher schon in Richtung Enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (31. August 2014)

chriscrossi schrieb:


> Na is schon gut wollt hier  keine Diskussion über meine Reifen Kombi losbrechen   ,sondern nur wie beschrieben mein 301 vorstellen .Reifenkombi war bzw ist montiert worden für die Tour Prad-Stilftsjoch-Goldseetrail(2200hm) und Prad-Sulden-Madritschjoch(2500hm) war über die Reifenkombi ganz froh .Da es, halt nicht nur Bergab geht ???;-)
> Sonst wird Schwalbe Hansdampf gefahren.
> Anhang anzeigen 318442



Genau, da bin ich auch schon mit dem Hardtail und 2,1 RR runter, obwohl das eher was für ein Rennrad ist.;-)


----------



## ChrisXL (31. August 2014)

chriscrossi schrieb:


> So nun mal die zeit gefunden mein neues Bike im chillmodus abzulichten .
> Pike 27,5 Syntace WX35 mir RR und NN (Tubeless) ,Bremse R1 mit Floating Disc 203/180 Lenker/Vorbau/Pedale/Sattelstütze von  Syntace Sram X01 Drehgriff ,Kurbel Race Face Next SL28z  .... 11,1Kg
> Einzig mit der Bremse bin ich  nicht ganz zufrieden (Tipps ?? XTR Trail oder Hope ...?) Danke schon im voraus
> 
> ...



Schickes Ding! Und NN darfst Du zwar fahren (ist auch bei mir drauf), aber hier im Forum nicht posten. Gilt unter der dominierenden Abwärtsfraktion als quasi unfahrbar. Leicht darf ein Rad natürlich auch nicht sein. Klar, würde ich wohl auch so sehen, wenn ich bergauf nur Shutteln oder Liftfahren würde ....


----------



## cubabluete (1. September 2014)

Genau. Das kommt mir bekannt vor mit dem x-king hinten. Mit der richtigen Technik kannst Slicks fahren.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. September 2014)

Mein Oldie MK 8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




liteville 301 MK8


----------



## cubabluete (1. September 2014)

ui ist das schmutzig


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. September 2014)

Sauber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. September 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> ui ist das schmutzig





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sauber!



was denn jetzt ?


----------



## Kevin0679 (1. September 2014)

Es darf jeder alles fahren und hier seine Meinung sagen. In der Tasche auf dem Oberrohr ist kein Akku versteckt, da ist Handy, Geld usw. drin.


----------



## Kevin0679 (1. September 2014)

Alles etwas unscharf, da ich die Linse mit den Handschuhen verschmiert habe.


----------



## beutelfuchs (1. September 2014)

chriscrossi schrieb:


> Na is schon gut wollt hier  keine Diskussion über meine Reifen Kombi losbrechen   ,sondern nur wie beschrieben mein 301 vorstellen .Reifenkombi war bzw ist montiert worden für die Tour Prad-Stilftsjoch-Goldseetrail(2200hm) und Prad-Sulden-Madritschjoch(2500hm) war über die Reifenkombi ganz froh .Da es, halt nicht nur Bergab geht ???
> Anhang anzeigen 318442


Wozu gibt's "scaled sizing"? Vorne 26, hinten 29, und schon bremst du entspannt dem Pass entgegen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (1. September 2014)

chriscrossi schrieb:


> So nun mal die zeit gefunden mein neues Bike im chillmodus abzulichten .
> Pike 27,5 Syntace WX35 mir RR und NN (Tubeless) ,Bremse R1 mit Floating Disc 203/180 Lenker/Vorbau/Pedale/Sattelstütze von  Syntace Sram X01 Drehgriff ,Kurbel Race Face Next SL28z  .... 11,1Kg
> Einzig mit der Bremse bin ich  nicht ganz zufrieden (Tipps ?? XTR Trail oder Hope ...?) Danke schon im voraus
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schick. Das schwarz hat schon was. Aber dass du mit der Bremse nicht klar kommst, wundert mich wenig. Ich persönlich hab nach einer abgekochten Oro K24 mit der Marke Formula abgeschlossen ... zumindest mit den Bremsen. Die hat keiner mehr hinbekommen. Bei knapp 33°C einfach überhitzt und ab da ein Debakel.

Ersetzt durch eine Avid Elixir CR Carbon und seitdem wunschlos glücklich. Aktuell quietscht die bissl mehr aber bei der Bremsleistung überhaupt nichts auszusetzen. Und ich bring fahrfertig ü100 auf die Waage. :-(


----------



## lau (1. September 2014)

Hier mal mein 301  in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## Normansbike (1. September 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Das schwarz hat schon was. Aber dass du mit der Bremse nicht klar kommst, wundert mich wenig. Ich persönlich hab nach einer abgekochten Oro K24 mit der Marke Formula abgeschlossen ... zumindest mit den Bremsen. Die hat keiner mehr hinbekommen. Bei knapp 33°C einfach überhitzt und ab da ein Debakel.
> 
> Ersetzt durch eine Avid Elixir CR Carbon und seitdem wunschlos glücklich. Aktuell quietscht die bissl mehr aber bei der Bremsleistung überhaupt nichts auszusetzen. Und ich bring fahrfertig ü100 auf die Waage. :-(


Über 100 mit Bike?! Da kann ich einen draufsetzen, 103,4 kg Eigengewicht ohne Klamotten, Bike u.s.w. Hatte weniger, bin aber langsam wieder am abspecken. Schuld war das Rauchen aufzuhören, manchmal denke ich hätte ich es bloß nie....


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. September 2014)

Naja ... was will man machen ... Arbeit zehrt. Seit Beginn des Jobs sind über 10 Kilo drauf gekommen. :-( Könntsch doch direkt mal heul'n un' so.

Aber was will man machen? Muss man durch und versuchen wieder runter zu kommen ..


----------



## captainkroggy (2. September 2014)

edit


----------



## captainkroggy (2. September 2014)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mein Oldie MK 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das kenn ich...... Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden!!! Hast Du schon alles wieder sauber?

Meins im gleichen Hof am gleichen Tag:





Saalbach ist immer wieder schön, und wir hatten ja eigentlich auch nur den einen Tag, wo´s so besch.... war.


Hier das "in Position-Schieben für Action Foto" auf dem "Märchenwald-Hacklberg II"






Sind den Hacklberg fast täglich mindestens einmal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (2. September 2014)

Hier mal mit neuer Gabel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. September 2014)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Das kenn ich...... Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden!!! Hast Du schon alles wieder sauber?
> 
> Meins im gleichen Hof am gleichen Tag:
> 
> ...


Jau gruß zurück alles wieder sauber hat aber gedauert war wie eingebrannt.ride on.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Normansbike (2. September 2014)

Waschen ist schädlich für die Lager. Und vor der Eisdiele kommt es besser rüber wenn es schmutzig ist. Daher hab ich immer das dabei.


----------



## cubabluete (3. September 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Hier mal mit neuer Gabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zur Abwechslung wieder mal ne Fox.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (3. September 2014)

Und zwar eine mit schönen Decals! Nice


----------



## Wuerzig (3. September 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung wieder mal ne Fox.



Ja, und jetzt auch eine, die nicht am Steuerrohr anschlägt 

Hätte ja gerne die Stealth Edition gehabt, aber leider gibts da nur 3 Modelle!


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2014)

aber Dekor bekommt man zumindest einzeln?


----------



## Wuerzig (3. September 2014)

Ja das Dekor schon, aber nicht die schwarzen Knöpfe und Regler.
Das jetzt nachträglich zu machen geht mir dann doch zu weit. Fährt auch mit blau und roten Teilen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. September 2014)

sehe ich auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxpowers (3. September 2014)

Nach einem Crash Replacement darf ich dieses nun mein Eigen nennen. Hab versucht so viele Teile als moeglich von meinem MK 5 zu uebernehmen...faehrt sich klasse der Bock. Danke an LV und Lord H fuer die jeweilige
Unterstuetzung. Gewicht? Keine Ahnung. Faehrt sich einfach klasse das Teil!


----------



## Ghoste (3. September 2014)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Das kenn ich...... Grüsse aus dem hohen Norden!!! Hast Du schon alles wieder sauber?
> 
> Meins im gleichen Hof am gleichen Tag:
> 
> ...



Cooler Bike-Ständer! Kenn ich irgendwo her 






Hier in "sauber"


----------



## captainkroggy (3. September 2014)

Wir wissen eben in jeder Hinsicht, was gut ist


----------



## echtorg (4. September 2014)

So wie es hängt Hatt meines Ca 13.3kg
Lyrik 170mm mit stahlfeder und der schweren hope bremserei 
LG 

Gesendet von meinem LG-E975 mit Tapatalk


----------



## npl500 (5. September 2014)

Hallo! 
Hier mal mein neues MK 11, damit das MK 8 nicht so alleine im Keller steht ...
Bremszüge müssen noch gekürzt werden , mal sehen nach der ersten Fahrt Lenker und Vorbau...
Was hat Hope nur mit den neuen  Freilauf gemacht viel zu leise.


----------



## Normansbike (5. September 2014)

Schönes Bike, aber die Hörnchen gehen gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, aber die Hörnchen gehen gar nicht!


stimmt, die sind ja auch festgeschraubt


----------



## sparkfan (5. September 2014)

Täuscht nur oder ist die Bremsscheibe hinten wirklich grösser als vorne  Ist das eine 200er Scheibe?
Das Farbkonzept finde ich top  "Extra Love" 
Nur der Vorbau, die (integrierten) Bar Ends und die Minipumpe wollen mir nicht so richtig gefallen.


----------



## npl500 (5. September 2014)

Hallo!
Ja es sind beide 200er Scheiben Lenker und Vorbau lagen noch so rum und werden noch getauscht deswegen sind die Bremsleitungen auch noch nicht gekürzt . Gibt es den Rock Guard schon fürs MK 11 der von Mk 8 geht nicht dran .
Grüße


----------



## theduke1mtb (6. September 2014)

Mein MK 11 ist auch unterwegs, es soll zwei  verschiedene Ausfallenden geben, es passt entweder der RG II oder der RGIII siehe http://www.liteville.de/t/22_29.html Zitat: Sie erkennen den für Ihren Rahmen passenden RockGuard wie folgt:Liegen am Ausfallende die Schaltaugenbohrung und die Bohrung für die Verdrehsicherung des Schaltauges auf einer planen Kontaktfläche, benötigen Sie den Syntace Rockguard II.
Liegen Schaltaugenbohrung und die Bohrung für die Verdrehsicherung des Schaltauges auf zwei unterschiedlichen Kontaktflächen, benötigen Sie den Syntace Rockguard III." Mittlerweile gibt es einen RG SL, ich glaube der ist ohne Bolzen fürs Schaltwerk? Den RG III habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Kennt jemand den RG SL, ist der wirklich ohne Bolzen, also nur Abweisfunktion und keine stabilisierende Wirkung für das Schaltwerk, wie mit Bolzen?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wuerzig (6. September 2014)

Schau mal hier, bisschen runterscrollen....

http://www.liteville.de/t/22_31.html


----------



## rayc (6. September 2014)

Interessant der RG SL.
Ich hatte beim 301mk9 den RG mit Bolzen in Frage gestellt und einen ohne Bolzen vorgeschlagen.

Ohne Bolzen kann die X12-Schraube brechen, falls man einen Ast reinbekommt.
Damit hat das Schaltwerk eine Chance zu überleben.

Damals wurde argumentiert, das ohne Bolzen der Rahmen in Falle eines Sturzes Schaden nehmen könnte.
Ich sehe am Produktbild nicht das der RG SL sich anders abstützt.
Wie wird das verhindert?

Ray


----------



## rzOne20 (6. September 2014)

jetzt mit foto von echter cam.
die extremen kratzer an der gabel hat das maultier gemacht :-(  ... is ma aber eigentlich egal.
ca 14,5 kg ... schätz ich jetzt mal, leicht is bestimmt nicht.
neue avid xo trail bremsanlage + schalterei.
vorne is jetzt ein xt 3 fach werfer, sieht nicht so toll aus. gibts da was adäquates von sram in xo für so ein uraltes MK8 als 2 fach version?

fährt sich trotz extrem hohem tretlager und zusätzlich 27,5" vorne trotzdem lässig


----------



## Mountain77 (6. September 2014)

Ich hab vor Kurzem einen SLX 2- fach Umwerfer verbaut. Funktioniert mit dem X0 Trigger einwandfrei.

Hab auch noch ein BH-Conrad-Waschplatzfoto gefunden(schon wieder vier Wochen her...), der Ständer war leider schon besetzt:


----------



## Yeti Guru (6. September 2014)

Hallo, würde gerne mein Liteville 301 MK10  Rahmen in Schwarz tauschen in den in Raw... Rahmengröße ist L. 
Der Rahmen ist tip top ohne Dellen und nur 2-3 mini Kratzer. Tausch nur gegen gleichwertigen Rahmen. 
Also wenn ihr jemand kennt der jemand kennt sagt Bescheid...


----------



## cubabluete (7. September 2014)

Kann mir das einer erklären?

Zitat Liteville:
*RockGuard SL (für Liteville 301 ab Mk8 und Liteville 601 ab Mk1)*
Der Bodyguard für Ihre Schaltmechanik.
One fits all: Der RockGuard SL funktioniert unabhängig vom verwendeten Schaltwerk für alle Liteville 301 ab MK11 und Liteville 601 ab MK3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. September 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Kann mir das einer erklären?
> 
> Zitat Liteville:
> *RockGuard SL (für Liteville 301 ab Mk8 und Liteville 601 ab Mk1)*
> ...


Ist doch ganz einfach, es gibt nun einen Rockguard der für alle Schaltwerke passt, egal ob Shimano, Shadow, Sram, 10-fach, 11-fach etc.


----------



## Ghoste (8. September 2014)

Ich glaub er meint eher warum einmal "ab 301 MK8 und 601 MK1" steht und einmal "ab 301 MK11 und 601 MK3"!


----------



## cubabluete (8. September 2014)

Genau. Was stimmt jetzt?


----------



## theduke1mtb (8. September 2014)

Das ist bestimmt ein Kopierfehler aus der ersten Zeile, ich habe es so verstanden das der RG II den Bolzen hat, deswegen nur für das jeweilige Schaltwerk passt, siehe Aufbauanleitung 301! Der neue RG SL hat keinen Bolzen mehr und passt nach meinen Info´s aber nur ab MK11-2, siehe Beschreibung unter 301 links in der Spalte Zitat: *Als perfekten Schaltwerksschutz empfehlen wir die Montage des optional erhältlichen Syntace RockGuard. Bitte beachten Sie, dass bei der Mk11 Produktion ein running change des Ausfallendes / Schaltauges durchgeführt wurde. Das bedeutet, dass Sie für Ihr Liteville 301 Mk11 entweder den Syntace Rockguard II oder den Syntace Rockguard III verwenden müssen.

Sie erkennen den für Ihren Rahmen passenden RockGuard wie folgt:
Liegen am Ausfallende die Schaltaugenbohrung und die Bohrung für die Verdrehsicherung des Schaltauges auf einer planen Kontaktfläche, benötigen Sie den Syntace Rockguard II.
Liegen Schaltaugenbohrung und die Bohrung für die Verdrehsicherung des Schaltauges auf zwei unterschiedlichen Kontaktflächen, benötigen Sie den Syntace Rockguard III.

Beachten Sie außerdem auch, dass es für SRAM, Shimano Shadow und Shimano-Saint Schaltwerke jeweils unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt.
Siehe Parts&Tuning*

*DER RG III ist wohl der RG SL*

*Gruß*


----------



## cubabluete (8. September 2014)

Beim mk10 hab ich den RG II
Scheint so, dass der RG SL wohl nur ab MK11 passt.
BC hat das auch falsch beschrieben (dort steht ab mk 8)


----------



## rrueegg (8. September 2014)

Sieht dann so aus (. . . und Punkt der X12 Mutter ist OK !! -hat sich so ergeben);





Greetz


----------



## Marzocchi (8. September 2014)




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. September 2014)

trostlos


----------



## Goddi8 (8. September 2014)

Getarnt 

Die Gabel ist falsch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marzocchi (8. September 2014)

Weil sie keine Steckachse hat?
Kenne sie noch nicht richtig. Bin erst 20 min gefahren. 
Gefällt mir bisher aber super und wirkt steif genug. Dabei nur 1550g


----------



## Goddi8 (8. September 2014)

nein. falscher Hersteller ;-)


----------



## cubabluete (8. September 2014)

rrueegg schrieb:


> Sieht dann so aus (. . . und Punkt der X12 Mutter ist OK !! -hat sich so ergeben);
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches mk ist das?


----------



## Wuerzig (8. September 2014)

MK11


----------



## tommi101 (9. September 2014)

Hab auch mal wieder etwas geschraubt.
Neu/alt sind:
- Rückbau auf 2x10 (32/22 auf 11-36Z)
- Rückbau auf Vector Carbon 740mm
- Rückbau auf 140mm Hebel
- Shimano Bremsscheiben (Magura Storm SL hat die Saint eingeschmolzen)
- Reifen momentan: Minion DHF 2.3 3C 27.5" / Minion DHRII 2.3 MaxxPro 26"
- Neue Moto Griffe


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. September 2014)

Auf den Bildern wirkt's fast so, als würdest du die größere Radgröße auf dem HR fahren. Auch wenn die Beschriftung die Wahrheit verrät.

Schickes Bike. Schöner Stealth-Bomber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mirror78 (9. September 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal wieder etwas geschraubt.
> Neu/alt sind:
> - Rückbau auf 2x10 (32/22 auf 11-36Z)
> - Rückbau auf Vector Carbon 740mm
> ...


 
Servus Tommi,

was ist das Für eine Kurbel, 780/782/785, Lochkreis 64/104???
Welche Kettenblätter hast Du genommen???
Bashguard ist der Syntace Grinder, oder???

Danke & Gruß
Markus


----------



## cubabluete (9. September 2014)

Hat schon jemand probiert den rock guard SL am Mk 10 zu montierten


----------



## tommi101 (9. September 2014)

Mirror78 schrieb:


> Servus Tommi,
> 
> was ist das Für eine Kurbel, 780/782/785, Lochkreis 64/104???
> Welche Kettenblätter hast Du genommen???
> ...



Hi Markus..
Ist die Standard 3-fach 780er mit den originalen Kettenblättern, hab lediglich das 24er gegen ein 22er getauscht.
Die originalen Shimanoblätter schalten mMn. am besten und sind auch von der Haltbarkeit sehr gut.
Bash ist der Syntace Grinder und darüber schaltet der SLX E-Type 2-fach Umwerfer (FD-M665).

@Phil-Joe
Gutes Auge 
Die 2.3er Maxxis sitzen einfach klasse auf der W35-Felge. Wenn es demnächst wieder dauerfeucht wird, wechsel ich vorne auf HRII bzw. DHRII.....Topmittelgebirgskombi


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

die beiden in 3C, ich kann dir sagen... die holen das letzte aus dir raus.
Ab 5 Gard oder kälter besser wieder runter, Gummi wird bretthart.


----------



## tommi101 (9. September 2014)

Und was empfiehlt der Fachmann einem Grenzbereichsfahrer wie mir.....Spikes ab Ende September?
Die paar Touren die ich bei Frost fahre wird 3C mich schon nicht umbringen, denn bei Schnee, Glätte sowie vereister Fahrbahn lass ich es generell ruhiger angehen...

Spaß beiseite, aber ich gehöre wirklich nicht zu den Freaks die bei 3°C Temperaturdifferenz die Reifen wechseln.
"Früher" sind wir alle ganzjährig Ritchey Z-Max gefahren - ging astrein!
 Gibt's die eigentlich auch schon in 27.5"!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2014)

ein paar Touren sind sicher kein Thema. Aber wenn du die Dinger dauerhaft bei Frost fährst drücken sich die Stollen sichtbar platt und brechen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. September 2014)

tommi101 schrieb:


> "Früher" sind wir alle ganzjährig Ritchey Z-Max gefahren - ging astrein!
> Gibt's die eigentlich auch schon in 27.5"!


 
Naja ... oder den IRC Mythos XC ... der Reifen und in der II-Ausführung rollt der immer noch auf meinem 1998er Trek CrMo-HT ... Waren das noch Zeiten. Wo der mich hoch und runter gebracht hat ... UNDENKBAR heutzutage. Da musst der DH-Reifen und 'ne 180er Gabel druff, um das zu überleben ... und erst der schmale Lenker ... ging ja gar nicht. Sind trotzdem überall hoch und runter gekommen und leben noch.


----------



## Onkelshort (10. September 2014)

Frisch zurück vom pulvern 
Ral 5026 perlnachtblau


----------



## DC. (10. September 2014)

Ein richtig schönes blau


----------



## Onkelshort (10. September 2014)

Ja find ich auch. Ist ja immer so eine Sache mit den ral Farben. Aber damit bin ich echt zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hpn (15. September 2014)

Holla,

nach langem Lesen in diesem Bereich des Forums hab ich mich infizieren lassen, und im Sommer im Bikemarkt ein gebrauchtes MK6 gekauft. Mitlerweile habe ich ein paar Sachen an der Kiste geändert, was aber nichts daran ändert, das das Rad von Anfach an ne Menge Spaß gemacht hat und macht. Immerhin soviel, das mein 29er (Niner RIP9) zerlegt und verhämmert wurde. Das Ding fuhr nicht schlechter als das Liteville, aber das Liteville vermittelt zumindest mir deutlich mehr Fahrspaß...







Demnächst bau ich mal die 2grad Lagerschalen ein, die ich mir neulich hab machen lassen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das alte MK6 dann plötzlich beinahe modern ist.

Grüße

Martin


----------



## [email protected] (15. September 2014)

sehr schickes Rad!


----------



## dre (15. September 2014)

... stimmt sehr schön. Was wiegt es den?
Die Niner-Nummer habe ich auch durch. Marathons fahre ich nunmehr mit dem 301er.


----------



## hpn (15. September 2014)

Holla,

aktuell wiegt die Kiste 12,3 kg mit deutlich Potential nach unten. 

Grüße

Martin


----------



## cubabluete (15. September 2014)

Mich wundert ja, dass noch kein Aufschrei durch die Gemeinde gegangen ist bei dem Hinterreifen.
Der ist ja angeblich am 301 unfahrbar, wenn es nach einigen Mitgliedern mit Nachholbedarf was die Fahrtechnik anbelangt geht.


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (16. September 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja, dass noch kein Aufschrei durch die Gemeinde gegangen ist bei dem Hinterreifen.
> Der ist ja angeblich am 301 unfahrbar, wenn es nach einigen Mitgliedern mit Nachholbedarf was die Fahrtechnik anbelangt geht.



Ich bin ja nur Mitleser und (noch) kein Liteviller, aber genau das habe ich auch gedacht, nur nicht gewagt zu schreiben...


----------



## Trailpussy (16. September 2014)

...wenn ich die ganzen Bremsspuren auf den Trails sehe scheinen diese schwach profilierten Reifen ne Menge Leute zu fahren


----------



## erwin1.05b (16. September 2014)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ...wenn ich die ganzen Bremsspuren auf den Trails sehe scheinen diese schwach profilierten Reifen ne Menge Leute zu fahren


 Oder große Probleme mit der Bremsbalance zu haben ;-)....


----------



## GB5 (16. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. September 2014)

Nicht auch noch hier. Dafür gibt es den Zimtstern Faden.

Die Reifen passen doch total zum Aufbau des MK6.


----------



## lzram (16. September 2014)

Ich habe auch mal etwas umgestaltet bzw modifiziert.

32er Fox 150mm wurde durch einer 34er mit 160mm ersetzt
140mm Rockarm musste einen 160mm weichen
Veltec AM One LRS wurde ersetzt durch: Spank Subrosa 30 mit Acros A-Hub .75FR, Sapim CX-Ray und goldenen Nippeln (von german-lightness)


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2014)

Geiler Helm zum geilen Rad!  Hab den auch!


----------



## Fritz101 (16. September 2014)

Schönes Rad.

Wie sieht es denn bei dem Umbau auf 160 mm aus?
Lohnt sich das? 
Und wie ist die Geometrieveränderung? Merkt man das überhaupt?


----------



## lzram (16. September 2014)

Also es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Kommt halt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Die Geometrie verändert sich spürbar, war/ist mein Eindruck. Man sitzt etwas tiefer in verbindung mit den 160mm vorne ist das schon eine gute Sitzposition zum runterfahren. Probiere es doch einfach aus, die paar Euro sind nicht wirklich viel, wenn man das zum Gesamtwert eines Litevilles sieht ;-)


----------



## Fritz101 (16. September 2014)

Da hast du wohl recht. Da gibt man so viel Geld aus und überlegt wegen knapp 120 Euronen. Ist schon komisch. 
Danke dir trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lzram (16. September 2014)

RIchtig. Gerne doch.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. September 2014)

lzram schrieb:


> Also es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon. Kommt halt immer auf das Einsatzgebiet drauf an. Die Geometrie verändert sich spürbar, war/ist mein Eindruck. Man sitzt etwas tiefer in verbindung mit den 160mm vorne ist das schon eine gute Sitzposition zum runterfahren. Probiere es doch einfach aus, die paar Euro sind nicht wirklich viel, wenn man das zum Gesamtwert eines Litevilles sieht ;-)


Eigentlich sitzt man höher da durch die 160er Hebel das Tretlager angehoben wird. Siehe auch Liteville Geometrie Tabelle.


----------



## lzram (16. September 2014)

Korrekt. Dann habe ich mich flasch ausgedrückt: Man sitzt mehr im Rad drin, vom Gefühl her.

Danke für die Korrektur @dogdaysunrise


----------



## cubabluete (16. September 2014)

Für mich waren die 140iger Hebel ja niemals ein Thema.
Sehr klassischer Aufbau.


----------



## hempblend (18. September 2014)

lzram schrieb:


> Korrekt. Dann habe ich mich flasch ausgedrückt: Man sitzt mehr im Rad drin, vom Gefühl her.



Seltsam, ich habe von 160 auf 140er gewechselt, weil mir die 160mm zu stelzig waren. Die zwei Zentimeter weniger Federweg merke ich kaum, wohl aber das 2cm tiefere Tretlager. Das Gefühl im Rad zu sitzen, wie man so schön sagt, ist mit den 140er Hebeln deutlich größer.


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (18. September 2014)

hempblend schrieb:


> ... das 2cm tiefere Tretlager. ....


 
Bist du dir das sicher? Habe mich vor langer Zeit auch mal damit beschäftigt und damals habe ich da maximam ein paar mm Unterschied in der Tretlagerhöhe errechnet. (Zumindest wenn du an der Gabel nicht auch den FW reduzierst....)
Meiner Meinung nach hebt sich das Rad bei "kürzerem" Hebel nur nicht so stark an, das Tretlager sollte zumindest unbelastet (kein SAG)
keinen Höhenunterschied haben.

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal einer der anwesenden Federungsspezialisten zu dem Thema äußern...

Grüße
Henning


----------



## [email protected] (18. September 2014)

Es sollte 11mm Unterschied in der Tretlagerabsenkung ausmachen. Laut LV Geo-Tabelle. 10 mm über dem Innenlager (160mm) vs. 1 mm unter Innenlager (140 mm).
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (18. September 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Es sollte 11mm Unterschied in der Tretlagerabsenkung ausmachen. Laut LV Geo-Tabelle. 10 mm über dem Innenlager (160mm) vs. 1 mm unter Innenlager (140 mm).
> http://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html


 
Dabei macht aber die längere Gabel mit 545 mm Einbaulänge die bei 160mm Hebeln "verbaut" wird gegenüber 530mm Gabel bei 140 Hebeln den größten Unterschied, da das bike somit vorne 15mm höher kommt...


----------



## hempblend (18. September 2014)

Stimmt, es sind etwa 1cm unterschied bei gleicher Gabellänge (eben nachgemessen). Da spielen wohl mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle.

Ich habe beim MK8 mit 140mm Hebeln, 650b Pike aber 26" Laufrädern genau 350mm. Vorher waren es etwa 360mm. Alles unbelastet.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. September 2014)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> Dabei macht aber die längere Gabel mit 545 mm Einbaulänge die bei 160mm Hebeln "verbaut" wird gegenüber 530mm Gabel bei 140 Hebeln den größten Unterschied, da das bike somit vorne 15mm höher kommt...


Die Gabel macht da eher einen geringen Unterschied, vorne kommst du zwar sagen wir mal 5mm höher, aber am Tretlager schlägt sich das mit nur 2mm zu Buche. Deswegen ja mein "toller" Thread mit offset Buchsen weil sich zb der Variospin nur minimal aufs Tretlager auswirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simpson90 (18. September 2014)

So hier meine Bude. Im Vergleich zu den meisten hier schließe ich mich auch schon eher der "Retro"-Fraktion an ;-)
26", mk9, dt-Dämpfer, 3-Fach Kurbel, 9-Fach Kassette, Carbon Sattelstütze und Reifen aus der Steinzeit...
...ich sollte mich samt Bike vergraben ;-P
und um das ganze noch etwas auf die heutige Zeit abzustimmen, 140er Hebel und bei Bedarf 180er Gabel für den flachen Lenkwinkel und Bergab etwas mehr Spaß!

Grüße


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. September 2014)

Bitte nicht ernst oder persönlich nehmen.... 
Kannst ja ein Museum anrufen wahrscheinlich stellen sie es aus.
Pharao Simpson90 und sein 301. Als Mumien noch mumifiziert waren. 


Schönes Rad, stehe immer noch zu meiner Meinung dass der dt besser war als der fox.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (18. September 2014)

Sehr geiles 301,gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut


----------



## swoosh999 (18. September 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand probiert den rock guard SL am Mk 10 zu montierten


nicht am MK10 aber am 601 MK2 - passt wunderbar. keine ahnung warum der SL nur ab MK3/ MK11 angegeben wird...


----------



## PadHead (18. September 2014)

hier mal mein Schatz:


----------



## cubabluete (19. September 2014)

swoosh999 schrieb:


> nicht am MK10 aber am 601 MK2 - passt wunderbar. keine ahnung warum der SL nur ab MK3/ MK11 angegeben wird...


Super, danke für die Info. Dann sollte es eigentlich auch am mk10 passen.


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2014)

Stimmt. Hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet. Mein Rad mit 140mm Hebeln und Pike 150mm (Einbauhöhe 542mm) hat mit 650b v&h mit Schwalbe 2,35" Reifen jedenfalls ca. 355 - wovon ca 12mm auf die Reifen zurückzuführen sind. Mit der Höhe kann ich sehr gut leben und das Fahrwerk ist harmonisch.


----------



## cubabluete (19. September 2014)

Bin von 26 v/h über scale sizing auf 650B v/h umgestiegen.
Das höhere Tretlager stört überhaupt nicht - ganz im Gegenteil ich finde die Kombi am besten von allen 3 Varianten.


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkelshort (19. September 2014)

fahre auch 650b v/h mit 140er Hebeln und 150er revelation. mit scaled sizing kippt mir das alles zu weit nach hinten und ich fühl mich wie auf einem chopper. so sitzt man meinem gefühl nach zentral/mittig im bike. tretlagerhöhe ist da auch problemlos


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (19. September 2014)

@ *Onkelshort *und *cubabluete ,*

was für ne Rahmengröße (Kettenstrebenlänge) und welchen Reifen fahrt ihr?

Würde auch gerne hinten 650b fahren, aber von Platz her sieht das so aus als ob bei
meinem Bike (M/L Kettenstreben) da nicht genug Platz ist...


----------



## Onkelshort (19. September 2014)

Größe M also 430mm kettenstrebe. Hinten fahre ich ardent in 2,25 und vorne highroller II in 2,3'' bei 19mm maulweite der Felgen. 
Das funktioniert super


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (19. September 2014)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Größe M also 430mm kettenstrebe. Hinten fahre ich ardent in 2,25 und vorne highroller II in 2,3'' bei 19mm maulweite der Felgen.
> Das funktioniert super


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wie viel Platz ist denn da hinten noch an der engsten Stelle? Hast du eventl. Bilder?


----------



## Marksbo (19. September 2014)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


>



Hi,
ist das xl, mit vorne und hinten 29 Zoll ?

Mfg Markus


----------



## Onkelshort (19. September 2014)

Viel Platz ist nicht. Ich kann mal ein Bild machen. Aber mehr als 1cm ist da nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YOCANEBETOS (19. September 2014)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Viel Platz ist nicht. Ich kann mal ein Bild machen. Aber mehr als 1cm ist da nicht.


 
1cm wäre ja o.k. Photo wäre super...Danke


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (19. September 2014)

Und damit das nicht zu sehr off topic wird, hier noch mal meins...


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (19. September 2014)

Ooops, sorry - mit dem Bild klappt im Moment nicht. Probier das später noch mal...


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2014)

@Marksbo Es müsste ein XXL sein - siehe Sitzdom. Der ist beim XL kleiner.


----------



## biker-wug (19. September 2014)

Schaut aber schon so aus, als würde der Reifen bei voller Federwegausnutzung am Sitzrohr streifen.
Der Abstand Reifen Sitzrohr wirkt irgendwie klein, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Marksbo (19. September 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Marksbo Es müsste ein XXL sein - siehe Sitzdom. Der ist beim XL kleiner.




jo, jetzt seh ichs auch am Steuerrohr,  sah auf dem handy wie xl aus.


mfg


----------



## cubabluete (20. September 2014)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> @ *Onkelshort *und *cubabluete ,*
> 
> was für ne Rahmengröße (Kettenstrebenlänge) und welchen Reifen fahrt ihr?
> 
> ...


Rahmen M. Xking in 2.4. Ca. ,8cm platz nach oben hin. Stark profilierte reifen würden zuviel Steine aufnehmen, die dann oben bei der querstrebe  aus dem reifen geholt werden. Daher fahre ich was mit leichtem profil. Xking, rock razor oder ähnliches geht problemlos.
Auch in 2.4


----------



## Onkelshort (20. September 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Rahmen M. Xking in 2.4. Ca. ,8cm platz nach oben hin. Stark profilierte reifen würden zuviel Steine aufnehmen, die dann oben bei der querstrebe  aus dem reifen geholt werden. Daher fahre ich was mit leichtem profil. Xking, rock razor oder ähnliches geht problemlos.
> Auch in 2.4


Rock razor und xking in 27.5x2.4?


----------



## Ghoste (21. September 2014)

Back in Black!






(jetzt mit Connex 10sb)


----------



## cubabluete (23. September 2014)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Rock razor und xking in 27.5x2.4?


aktuell hab ich den x-king 27,5 x 2,4 drauf. Den RR gibt's nur in 2,35 aber der dürfte auch passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Pit (25. September 2014)




----------



## Mountain77 (25. September 2014)

.Pit, ist der Rahmen nur poliert oder auch noch Klarlack drueber? Sieht top aus!


----------



## captainkroggy (25. September 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Back in Black!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So was mag mein Avatar.


----------



## Ghoste (26. September 2014)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> So was mag mein Avatar.


 
Up the Irons 
(auch wenns "bandfremd" ist ;-))


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. September 2014)

@.Pit: schön!


----------



## Normansbike (26. September 2014)




----------



## Boxxxer64 (27. September 2014)

Hallo,
Mein Name ist Martin. Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Odenwald,besser gesagt aus Reinheim. Bin die letzten 5 Jahre nur rennrad gefahren, immerwieder mit einem 301 geliebäugelt. Jetzt hast gereicht und ich habe mir hier einen gebrauchten mk 4 in xl gekauft.
Hier mal der aktuelle Aufbau. Vielleicht finden sich so ja auch paar Leute von hier!

Grüße Martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boxxxer64 (27. September 2014)

Upps, da ist die Satteltasche abgefallen!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (27. September 2014)

Sorry, wie war das mit der Nummer auf dem Rahmen? War die in der Mitte für die Mk Serie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (27. September 2014)

Toller Aufbau mit den roten Dt Laufrädern. Seh ich immer wieder gern


----------



## Boxxxer64 (27. September 2014)

Mir gefällt es auch! Geh jetzt gleich mal raus Schaltung einstellen! Und morgen geht's zum ersten Mal in die frei Wildbahn!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lectorvotec (27. September 2014)

Moinsen,

endlich fertig 
Da ich schon ein etwas älteres Semester bin, ist es wohl mein finales Bike.
Bin vorn auf 27,5 und hinten auf 26" auf einer W35 unterwegs, bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt.


----------



## Alex1206 (27. September 2014)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Name ist Martin. Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Odenwald,besser gesagt aus Reinheim. Bin die letzten 5 Jahre nur rennrad gefahren, immerwieder mit einem 301 geliebäugelt. Jetzt hast gereicht und ich habe mir hier einen gebrauchten mk 4 in xl gekauft.
> Hier mal der aktuelle Aufbau. Vielleicht finden sich so ja auch paar Leute von hier!
> 
> ...



Hi Martin. Ich komme aus deiner Nähe (Laudenbach). Fahren sehr gerne die MIL1. Auch jetzt dann zu der Jahreszeit als Nightride (so gegen ca. 7 losfahren. Dauer ca 2 Stunden). Könnten wenn du gute Trails bei dir kennst auch mal zu dir rüber fahren und gemeinsam ne Runde drehen.
Gruß Alex


----------



## dre (27. September 2014)

Lectorvotec schrieb:


> ...Da ich schon ein etwas älteres Semester bin...
> Anhang anzeigen 324745



Was´n das? 



Aber die Ausfahrt wird super, freu dich.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. September 2014)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mein Name ist Martin. Ich bin 35 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Odenwald,besser gesagt aus Reinheim. Bin die letzten 5 Jahre nur rennrad gefahren, immerwieder mit einem 301 geliebäugelt. Jetzt hast gereicht und ich habe mir hier einen gebrauchten mk 4 in xl gekauft.
> Hier mal der aktuelle Aufbau. Vielleicht finden sich so ja auch paar Leute von hier!
> 
> ...


Geiler Aufbau und süsser Hase! 
Hatte bis vor kurzem selber 2 Hasen und ich komme etwas gestreckt auch aus dem Odenwälder Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. September 2014)

@dogdaysunrise, da hast du dich aber etwas verlaufen. 
Obwohl hier gibt es auch paar Maisfelder.

Es gibt paar LV-Fahrer aus dem Odenwald/Bergstrasse.
Mit 2 Händlern, welche LV führen, auch kein Wunder.

ray


----------



## Onkelshort (28. September 2014)

So hier mein (bzw das meiner Frau) mk8 endlich fertig gestellt. Nach ca. einen Jahr ist nun alles so wie es sein soll. Der Dämpfer ist super rauf wie runter (helmchentuned)


----------



## Normansbike (28. September 2014)

Meine ich das nur, oder bekommen die 301 endlich mal mehr Farbe?
Schönes Blau!!!


----------



## Lectorvotec (29. September 2014)

Moinsen,


dre schrieb:


> die Ausfahrt wird super, freu dich.



das war sie, allerdings bringen mich die Freilaufgeräusche um.
Immer schön treten, dann kann man sich mit den Kumpels auch unterhalten


----------



## litemy301 (29. September 2014)

Hier mal mein MK 8 mit kürzerem Vorbau und Vector Carbon 10, 12 Grad in 760 mm ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. September 2014)

litemy301 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 325263 Hier mal mein MK 8 mit kürzerem Vorbau und Vector Carbon 10, 12 Grad in 760 mm ...


Schick schick ,klasse farbe.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## Marzocchi (29. September 2014)

gefällt mir auch! aber das ist doch keine 130mm gabel?


----------



## Onkelshort (29. September 2014)

coole optik, nette details


----------



## litemy301 (29. September 2014)

130 er gabel, doch - nachgemessen aber sinds 145 mm... 
...ich hätt so gern ein giftgrün-eloxiertes...!


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. September 2014)

Simpson90 schrieb:


> So hier meine Bude. Im Vergleich zu den meisten hier schließe ich mich auch schon eher der "Retro"-Fraktion an ;-)
> 26", mk9, dt-Dämpfer, 3-Fach Kurbel, 9-Fach Kassette, Carbon Sattelstütze und Reifen aus der Steinzeit...
> ...ich sollte mich samt Bike vergraben ;-P
> und um das ganze noch etwas auf die heutige Zeit abzustimmen, 140er Hebel und bei Bedarf 180er Gabel für den flachen Lenkwinkel und Bergab etwas mehr Spaß!
> ...


 
Ich finds durch und durch klasse. Zum Glück gibt's noch ein paar "Dinosaurier" die nicht jedem Hype blind nachhecheln.
Die Durolux ist übrigens eine wirklich gute Gabel, die mir an meinem 26er auch viel Freude bereitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (30. September 2014)

Schöne Höhle!


----------



## Normansbike (30. September 2014)

Lese hier und dort von 301 mit Rock Shox Revelation Gabel als Enduro!? Meine ich fahre sie auch und sie ist Top aber Enduro? Denke da ist sie doch etwas zu überfordert mit, oder? Was meint ihr?
Lg Norman.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. September 2014)

Dass die Revelation nich mal "top" ist.


----------



## Liteville-301 (30. September 2014)

Hier mal meins noch mit altem Dämpfer...





Und hier mit Update....


----------



## Normansbike (30. September 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Dass die Revelation nich mal "top" ist.


Finde ich ja auch, bin auch zu frieden da mir die Pike zu schwer ist, aber Enduro? Weiß nicht....


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. September 2014)

was ist denn das für ein wildes Mutmassen? Kommst Du mit der Revelation klar oder nicht?
Wenn nicht, dann bau was Dickeres rein.
Und wo hört Allmountain auf und fängt Enduro an?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. September 2014)

Enduro ist für mich AM auf Zeit oder Wettbewerbsorientiert


----------



## Normansbike (30. September 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> was ist denn das für ein wildes Mutmassen? Kommst Du mit der Revelation klar oder nicht?
> Wenn nicht, dann bau was Dickeres rein.
> Und wo hört Allmountain auf und fängt Enduro an?


So meinte ich das nicht, sorry.
Ich, also ich für mich, bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Sie ist nochmal besser als die Sektor die ich zuvor hatte und auch zufrieden war. Jedoch leider ohne Steckachse und sie war mir zu Softie.
Es hatte mich halt nur gewundert das alle von der Pike als die Enduro Gabel reden.
Ich selber fahre ja auch mit einem unnatürlichen Federweg von 140-115 mm. Und fühle mich damit im groben wohl.
Wie besagt nur interessehalber. Zufrieden bin ich, Top.


----------



## ONE78 (30. September 2014)

Wenn man leicht ist, wird man den steifigkeitsunterschied nicht merken und nicht vermissen, aber bei 90kg fällt die Entscheidung deutlich leichter. Soviel schwerer ist die pike auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (30. September 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Ich finds durch und durch klasse. Zum Glück gibt's noch ein paar "Dinosaurier" die nicht jedem Hype blind nachhecheln.
> Die Durolux ist übrigens eine wirklich gute Gabel, die mir an meinem 26er auch viel Freude bereitet



Habe ich in meinem Dinosaurier auch lange verbaut gehabt. Seit zwei Monaten ist die 26"Pike drin und diese ist der Durolux im Ansprechen und Gewicht einfach voraus, das Fahrwerk im Zusammenspiel mit dem Qia/LH Hinterbaupaket einfach ein Traum.
Für ihr Geld ist die Durolux aber eine sehr gute Gabel, ich werde meine als Reserve behalten.


----------



## DC. (30. September 2014)

ALLES IST ENDURO! 
Wenn man dies oder das, was besonders "enduro" ist, nicht hat, kann man sich gleich einsargen lassen. 
Fürs Tourfahren(auch mit bergabanteil) reicht die Rev oder eine Sektor doch dicke aus! Wenn es abfahrtslastiger sein soll, oder wenn du fett bist, kann man über eine pike nachdenken. So mach ich das z.B.
Wenns richtig zum "Enduro heizen" sein soll, würde ich vll sogar eher zur Lyrik greifen weil die einfach noch steifer als die pike ist.
Ist immer die Sache was man braucht


----------



## ONE78 (30. September 2014)

Haben lyrik und pike nicht beide 35er rohre?!


----------



## Normansbike (30. September 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> ALLES IST ENDURO!
> Wenn man dies oder das, was besonders "enduro" ist, nicht hat, kann man sich gleich einsargen lassen.
> Fürs Tourfahren(auch mit bergabanteil) reicht die Rev oder eine Sektor doch dicke aus! Wenn es abfahrtslastiger sein soll, oder wenn du fett bist, kann man über eine pike nachdenken. So mach ich das z.B.
> Wenns richtig zum "Enduro heizen" sein soll, würde ich vll sogar eher zur Lyrik greifen weil die einfach noch steifer als die pike ist.
> Ist immer die Sache was man braucht


Na danke! Nur weil ich 96 kg Wiege bin ich nicht dick...


----------



## Mountain77 (30. September 2014)

Wir schweifen ab, bitte wieder Fotos!


----------



## NobbyRalph (30. September 2014)

Hatte vor meiner Durolux eine Lyric im Einsatz, da war nichts auch nur im Ansatz besser oder steifer (ich wiege 3-stellig)
Und im Gegensatz zur Durolux hat die Lyrik ein Ansprrchverhalten wie ein bockiger Ackergaul (ja ich weiss, es gibt auch verschiedene Lyriks...)
Unterm Strich dürfte allerdings die aktuelle Pike das beste aus allen Welten in Verbindung mit einem (zugegebenermassen) sensationell niedrigen Gewicht bieten.
Und mal ehrlich: Wenns von der Geometrie her passt, ist die 160er Pike in Anbetracht ihrer Performance auch keineswegs teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (30. September 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Wir schweifen ab, bitte wieder Fotos!



Sorry, da kann ich als Rocky-Fahrer nicht dienlich sein und klinke mich somit wieder aus ;-)


----------



## cubabluete (1. Oktober 2014)

Liteville-301 schrieb:


> Hier mal meins noch mit altem Dämpfer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieder mal zum Thema: Abgesehen von dem tollen Bike und den noch tolleren Fotos - wie macht sich er Unterschied beim Dämpfer bemerkbar?


----------



## proceed (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt mal wieder ein Update von meinem MK9, jetzt mit Reverb Stealth.
Gewicht ist ca. 12,2kg.


----------



## jaxxxon (2. Oktober 2014)

Schick! 
Das mit den Bremsen find ich witzig...


----------



## gabemtb (2. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad, sind die 12,2 mit Pedale und Tubeless?


proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt mal wieder ein Update von meinem MK9, jetzt mit Reverb Stealth.
> Gewicht ist ca. 12,2kg.


----------



## proceed (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das Gewicht ist mit Pedalen und Tubeless.
Und freut mich, dass das Rad gefällt, fehlt nur noch der LH tuned Rockshox Monarch Plus.


----------



## DC. (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich komm dann demnächst auch mal zum Bikewiegen zu dir, vll hat meins dann ja 11,90 
Aber nett schauts ja aus!


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Oktober 2014)

So wie es da steht, jetzt mit zweifach, 13,98kg

Entweder mit der Kettenlinie passt was nicht, oder das 11er ist verschlissen (Kette neu obwohl alte laut Roloff noch ok), denn wenn ich rückwärts kurbel, bleibt's am 12er hängen... Aber an der Kettenlinie kann ich ja nix machen? Habe wegen 73 und e-Type keine spacer montiert...?


----------



## Normansbike (2. Oktober 2014)

Hatte die Kette keine Laufrichtung? Könnte ja daran liegen? Bei mir lag es am Lager vom Freilauf.


----------



## uerland (2. Oktober 2014)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt mal wieder ein Update von meinem MK9, jetzt mit Reverb Stealth.
> Gewicht ist ca. 12,2kg.



Puh, da bin ich aber froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin der zur Unterscheidung von links und rechts noch eine farbliche Unterstützung braucht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (2. Oktober 2014)

Diese ganzen Verhüterlis hier gehen aber mal gar nicht. Sorry.
Dann lieber hin und wieder bissl Dreck fressen.


----------



## Normansbike (2. Oktober 2014)

Dank meiner neuen Sattelstütze hab ich gute 13kg.  Egal Hauptsache macht Spaß, das war ist und wird ewig die beste Investition gewesen sein. Leider die letzte Investition am Mk3 da ein neues droht.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Oktober 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> So wie es da steht, jetzt mit zweifach, 13,98kg
> 
> Entweder mit der Kettenlinie passt was nicht, oder das 11er ist verschlissen (Kette neu obwohl alte laut Roloff noch ok), denn wenn ich rückwärts kurbel, bleibt's am 12er hängen... Aber an der Kettenlinie kann ich ja nix machen? Habe wegen 73 und e-Type keine spacer montiert...?


Bei mir war es die kettenführung ,das die kette runterviel beim rückwärts kurbeln.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Oktober 2014)

kette hat laufrichtung - passt, aber, schriftzug aussen...
was war mit dem freilauf? sollte ich mal fetten?
kettenführung macht auch krach, hab aber grad einen frischen zweier-einsatz rein?


----------



## Normansbike (2. Oktober 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> kette hat laufrichtung - passt, aber, schriftzug aussen...
> was war mit dem freilauf? sollte ich mal fetten?
> kettenführung macht auch krach, hab aber grad einen frischen zweier-einsatz rein?


Das Lager war ein Industrielager, hatte es erst einmal mit Wd40 gangbar gemacht und dann getauscht.
Bemerkt hatte ich es als ich ohne Kette das Ritzelpaket langsam nach hinten gedreht habe, da war ein kleiner Wiederstand den ich so nicht kannte. Mist saubermachen nach jeder Ausfahrt halt. Jetzt wird die Kiste nur vor dem Winter gewaschen und alles ist ok.
Würde den Freilauf mal abmontieren und die Lager mit der Hand drehen, laufen sie sehr Rau? Fetten vom Freilauf solltest du eh hin und wieder, aber nicht zu viel! Die Steine des Freilaufs müssen noch arbeiten können.


----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Oktober 2014)

ich habe schon das ratchet-kit schon nachgerüstet... läuft eigentlich gut, sauber ist auch alles... es geht auch nicht schwer. aber das 12er zieht die kette beim rückwärts treten z.t. kurz hoch.


----------



## Normansbike (2. Oktober 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ich habe schon das ratchet-kit schon nachgerüstet... läuft eigentlich gut, sauber ist auch alles... es geht auch nicht schwer. aber das 12er zieht die kette beim rückwärts treten z.t. kurz hoch.


Sorry, ist das 12 dein kleinstes Ritzel? Passt der Endanschlag vom Schaltwerk? Hat das Ritzel einen Grad? Kettenschoß?
Schick mir doch sonst mal ein Video oder Bilder beim abheben.
Lg Norman
Gerne auch per PN um die anderen nicht zu stören.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Oktober 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Ich komm dann demnächst auch mal zum Bikewiegen zu dir, vll hat meins dann ja 11,90
> Aber nett schauts ja aus!


ich halt das Gewicht für durchaus glaubhaft
kein Umwerfer
leichter Schaltungskram
leichte Pedale
höchstens ein M Rahmen 
MK9 ist auch etwas leichter als die aktuellen MK11
restliche Anbauteile auch nicht wirklich aus der Eisenhaufen Ecke


----------



## Normansbike (2. Oktober 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ich halt das Gewicht für durchaus glaubhaft
> kein Umwerfer
> leichter Schaltungskram
> leichte Pedale
> ...


Sind die Gewichte zwischen Mk3 und mk4 gleich? Interessehalber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (2. Oktober 2014)

Wenns ne 34,9er Reverb ist, wiegt die schon ein bisschen was, is aber auch wurscht...


----------



## rauschs (2. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## proceed (3. Oktober 2014)

Rahmen: MK9 Größe M
Schaltung: komplett XX1
Laufräder: Syntace W35MX
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon
Pedale: Syntace Number 9
Sattel: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Sattelstütze: Reverb Stealth 31,6mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf (seit den Syntace Laufrädern nicht mehr die Supergravity)
Bremse: Hope M4 Tech (da wäre noch Potential)
Tretlager: Hope Ceramik
Griffe: Syntace Moto 2

Falls ich was vergessen habe, einfach fragen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Oktober 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sind die Gewichte zwischen Mk3 und mk4 gleich? Interessehalber.


keine Ahnung, ich bin erst seit dem MK8 dabei und die vorherigen interessierten mich daher nie


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Oktober 2014)

Mk8 bei  bestem Wetter im Ruhrpott.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







liteville 301 MK8


----------



## theduke1mtb (4. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem ich im Vinschgau ein MK 11 mit h26" v27,5" Probe fahren konnte war der Virus eingesetzt, lange hin und her überlegt ob das MK7 ein Upgrade bekommt..........
Das ist das Ergebnis:

 
MK 11 XXL h27,5" v29"

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (4. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Foto und gratuliere zum neuen Bike!
Warum nicht auch hinten 29"?


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sind die Gewichte zwischen Mk3 und mk4 gleich? Interessehalber.



im Prinzip: ja.
wenn minimale Unterschiede wegen der geänderten Lager im OR, die Änderungen kannst du ohne Gewähr auf meiner HP imer noch nachlesen 
http://die-sinis.de/index.php/radfahren


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (4. Oktober 2014)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Nachdem ich im Vinschgau ein MK 11 mit h26" v27,5" Probe fahren konnte war der Virus eingesetzt, lange hin und her überlegt ob das MK7 ein Upgrade bekommt..........
> Das ist das Ergebnis:Anhang anzeigen 326258
> MK 11 XXL h27,5" v29"
> 
> ...


Was sprach den für das MK11 und warum nicht das MK7 auf V27,5?

Oder war es eine haben will Entscheidung, die auch voll verstehen kann.


----------



## theduke1mtb (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe mich viel mit der GEO und Winkeln beschäftigt, wollte eh auf XX1 und SRAM Guide, dann noch 27,5 Laufrad plus Gabel. Konnte in Aachen bei BC dann noch ein MK11 XXL mit 27,5" 29" kurz probefahren, fühlt sich jetzt alles besser an, bin 1,94, mit 93er Schrittlänge, das MK 7 in XL ist dagegen schon klein ! Sieht lustig aus, wenn die beiden nebeneinander stehen.
Jetzt kommt das MK7 und ein Canyon Carbon unter den Hammer dann sollte es finanziell überschaubar bleiben.  Muss Schatzi nur noch von einem Aufstieg vom MK5 überzeugen..............


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. Oktober 2014)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Habe mich viel mit der GEO und Winkeln beschäftigt, wollte eh auf XX1 und SRAM Guide, dann noch 27,5 Laufrad plus Gabel. Konnte in Aachen bei BC dann noch ein MK11 XXL mit 27,5" 29" kurz probefahren, fühlt sich jetzt alles besser an, bin 1,94, mit 93er Schrittlänge, das MK 7 in XL ist dagegen schon klein ! Sieht lustig aus, wenn die beiden nebeneinander stehen.
> Jetzt kommt das MK7 und ein Canyon Carbon unter den Hammer dann sollte es finanziell überschaubar bleiben.  Muss Schatzi nur noch von einem Aufstieg vom MK5 überzeugen..............


 
Also wenn das wirklich der XXL Rahmen ist und Du "nur" 1,94m groß bist, empfinde ich den Auszug der Sattelstütze als enorm.


----------



## Normansbike (6. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand die Steuerrohrlänge eines mk11 sagen in Rahmen L oder xl! bitte!
Geht um die Revelation die ich habe, die Passt mit Tapered nicht in S Rahmen da das Rohr 100 kurz ist und so der Gabelkonus anstößt. Doch meine Sorge ist das ich sie zu stark gekürzt habe bei meinem Mk3? Habe noch eine Länge von 215 mm, hoffe es reicht?


----------



## Pure_Power (6. Oktober 2014)

Wert B ? Mein MK11 in L hat netto 135mm, mit Lagerschalen, Konus und Top-Cap ca. 140mm.


----------



## sparkfan (6. Oktober 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand die Steuerrohrlänge eines mk11 sagen in Rahmen L oder xl! bitte!


Steht hier: http://www.liteville.de/t/22_30.html
138mm bzw. 146mm


----------



## cubabluete (6. Oktober 2014)

Müsste reichen. Hab beim M mit 2 cm Spacern und Megaforce Vorbau eine Schaftlänge von ziemlich genau 19 cm. Hab grad die Tabelle gesehen, das geht sich locker aus!


----------



## Normansbike (6. Oktober 2014)

Danke an alle!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggi* (7. Oktober 2014)

Nach 2 Saison LV Pause jetzt wieder 301 MK11

nix besonderes , 13.4kg mit Schwalbe SG Bereifung

am WE gehts auf den Berg zum testen


----------



## Rocky10 (7. Oktober 2014)

Meins extra fett


----------



## Ghoste (7. Oktober 2014)

Könnte ich vorne anstatt einem 27.5" LRS auch erstmal testen 
Ne 650b Gabel hab ich eh verbaut, da sollte das kein Problem sein.
Hinten beim M wohl etwas zu eng denke ich?!

Die Tage gibts dann noch Bilder wenn alles klappt 

Edit: Du hast die w35 verbaut, oder? Dann sind meine wohl etwas zu schmal für den Versuch...


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. Oktober 2014)

knard 3.0? der geht rein?


----------



## bobcat (7. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal mein Trail Touren Rad ohne viel Schnickschack.

11,6 kg mit Pedalen ( beim Liteville Händler gewogen)
Inzwischen mit Mountain King 2.4 Protection vorne und X King 2.4 Protection hinten 11.9kg


----------



## versteher (8. Oktober 2014)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Meins extra fettAnhang anzeigen 327102


Oh - sehr fein! Ein Dirt Wizard, nicht wahr? 
Kannst du uns noch mit ein paar zusätzlichen Informationen dazu versorgen?
Felgenbreite innen - Reifenfreiheit zu den Ketten und Sitzstreben?


----------



## litemy301 (8. Oktober 2014)

ich bins noch mal mit meinem MK8 in L (140 mm), das ich sicherheitshalber noch mal herzeige...:

Geplante Umrüstung:
Laufradsatz Syntace W35MX sowie Gabel RS PIKE RCT3 Dual Position.

Offene Fragen:
- funktioniert 27,5 vorne und hinten beim MK 8 in L?
- besser VR 27,5 und hinten 26??
- Gabel in 160 oder 150 mm (hinten 140 soll bleiben)

=> Ziel des Umbaus ist, bergab mehr Steifigkeit und Kontrolle zu erhalten und bergauf nicht zu viel Performance einzubüßen...


Feedbacks?


----------



## Jojo10 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo litemy301

Diskussion würde ich hier weiter führen. Das hier ist ja die Galerie.

Gruß


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Oktober 2014)

nach kurzem ausflug auf 2fach doch gleich der wechsel auf xx1. in einer woche von 30 gängen auf 11. bin gespannt auf die langzeit-erfahrung.





13,56kg wie es da steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggi* (8. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Aufbau  , sieht aber ganz schön hoch aus mit der 180er


----------



## cubabluete (8. Oktober 2014)

Sehr lässig. Wie macht sich der Dämpfer im Vergleich zum originalen. Die Kurbel find ich geil


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. Oktober 2014)

Geiles Rad, geile Kurbel! 
Die Kettenführung kannst du abmachen, ausser du fährst wirklich harte, schnelle Sachen und oft Bikepark. 
Habe bisher nur ein einziges Mal meine Kette verloren im Bikepark.


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Oktober 2014)

Danke! Hm, also mir geht's nicht nur ums runter fallen, sondern auch ums klappern...
Dämpfer müsste ich mal direkt vergleichen (zwischen letzter Fahrt mit dem rp23 und erster mit dem hier lagen wegen MHK-Bruch 8 Wochen...,ich würde sagen er steht etwas besser im federweg.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe! Mit dem lezyne dürfte da aber ruhe sein.


----------



## Phil-Joe (9. Oktober 2014)

Jepp sieht gut aus die Bude. Ich find's immer wieder erstaunlich wie vielfältig man die 301 aufbauen kann. Echt der Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (9. Oktober 2014)




----------



## cubabluete (9. Oktober 2014)

Und schon wieder find ich die Kurbel geil.


----------



## RaceFace67 (9. Oktober 2014)

hätte ich noch eine zu verkaufen, wenn du magst  dreifach, paar macken, blätter aber noch sehr gut, incl. tretlager. PN


----------



## Peter-S (9. Oktober 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Und schon wieder find ich die Kurbel geil.



.. Nahaufnahme gibt es hier zu sehen


----------



## RaceFace67 (9. Oktober 2014)

ah, mit den KCNC-zweifach-Umbaukappen


----------



## RaceFace67 (9. Oktober 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Verstehe! Mit dem lezyne dürfte da aber ruhe sein.


jo, LV baut an seinen AM und Enduro-Sondermodellen auch die SCS dran, denke es wird schon Sinn machen. ma sehen, fahre nachher ne runde!


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2014)

diggi* schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau  , sieht aber ganz schön hoch aus mit der 180er


 
Ganz schick, sieht aber eher nach zu kleinem Rahmen aus


----------



## RaceFace67 (10. Oktober 2014)

@Nobby, danke, haben schon viele gesagt. aber bei 1,83 mit 94 SL ist gerade LV's Philosophie mit der Rahmenhöhe Trumph und ich fühle mich auf dem Rad pudelwohl. Gerade weil mein Oberkörper so kurz ist.


----------



## Phil-Joe (10. Oktober 2014)

Du hast aber auch lange Gräten. Meine Herren ... Aber hört sich doch gut an. du fährst ´ne L oder? Passt dann doch eigentlich. Bekommst du beim Kurbeln die Beine ordentlich ergonomisch durch gedrückt? Ich hab aktuell immer das Problem auf'm Stumpy, dass ich durch mein Gewicht (fahrfertig > 0,1t) den Dämpfer so komprimiere, dass ich wieder weniger effizient mit stärker als mir lieb gebeugtem Knie fahren muss.

Wie sieht es da beim 301 aus? Zur kommenden Saison ist bei mir ein Wechsel geplant und das Herz giert auf ein 301 ... wie schon seit 2006.


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2014)

@ RaceFace67: Ah OK, ich als 1,99-Mann mit 98cm SL weiss da eben ziemlich genau, was es bedeutet, wenn die Sattelstütze übertrieben weit raus muss.
Aber in erster Linie zählt das Wohlfühlen und das passt ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (10. Oktober 2014)

nö, wie gesagt, keine Probleme, wenn man so "komisch" proportioniert ist (als Frau wäre man sexy mit so Beinen *g*) finde ich die Philosophie die Rahmen nach Längen und nicht nach Höhen zu verkaufen gerade gut. Hängt halt immer vom Druck ab, denn Du fahren musst, aber ich bin zufrieden. Wiege aber auch 86...


----------



## NobbyRalph (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich gäb was drum, wenn es meinen RM Slayer Rahmen in XXL zu kaufen gäbe... 
(ja ich weiss, das ist 301 Gallerie..)


----------



## Liteville-301 (11. Oktober 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wieder mal zum Thema: Abgesehen von dem tollen Bike und den noch tolleren Fotos - wie macht sich er Unterschied beim Dämpfer bemerkbar?



Im Climb Modus ist er spürbar straffer und das Bike hat spürbar mehr Vortrieb. Im Trail Modus gleich wie der Originale und im Descent genauso fluffig nur zum Ende hin etwas progressiver, was mir besser gefällt. Da werd ich mich mal noch mit dem Volumen der Luftkammer spielen und schaun was sich noch rausholen läßt. Insgesamt schon ein Gewinn!


----------



## RaceFace67 (11. Oktober 2014)

deutlich straffer bergauf kann ich beim float x auch bestätigen, gesperrt ist er deutlich straffer. dadurch "wippts" bei mir aber auch deutlich mehr (das wurde wohl auch weggedämpft). mit dem volumen der luftkammer möchte ich auch mal noch testen.


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt mit X-Fusion Sweep 27,5 statt Durolux:







Wirkt zwar etwas schmächtiger als die Lux, aber die 180mm hab ich eh nie gebraucht. Ist nur ne R, die es wohl nur OEM gibt, aber den Lockout der RL werd ich nicht vermissen. Die Front ist nun auch durch den Wegfall des oberen Megaspacers 3cm tiefer und ein halbes Kilo leichter. Proberunde steht aber noch aus.

Scaled Sizing geht mir aber grad nich ausm Kopp...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2014)

2 beim Abhängen auf dem Trail


----------



## biker-wug (11. Oktober 2014)

Abhängen geht so!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. Oktober 2014)

Da iss es wieder... Das polierte mir der geilen sitzstrebe. Echt geiles design!!


----------



## .Pit (12. Oktober 2014)

Meines jetzt mit W35 650B vorne und hinten W40 26Zoll fährt sich sehr gut, 

 der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (12. Oktober 2014)

weiss nicht ob ich das schon mal hier gepostet hatte.
mein mk8













Gruss Kay


----------



## dre (12. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schönes Bike, aber leider unfahrbar, da ein DT-Dämpfer verbaut ist 

Sorry, der musste hier sein. Wirklich ein schönes Ding, klassisch, einfach und gut.


----------



## Famulus36 (12. Oktober 2014)

Da ich vom Kollegen Plastebenz für meine drögen Fotos vor der Hauswand kritisiert wurde, hier nochmal etwas stimmungsvoller:










Auch mit unfahrbarem DT-Swiss. 

@wtb_rider: Deine Hauswand sieht besser aus als meine...


----------



## Famulus36 (12. Oktober 2014)

.Pit schrieb:


> Meines jetzt mit W35 650B vorne und hinten W40 26Zoll fährt sich sehr gut, Anhang anzeigen 328217 der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt.


Inwiefern hat sichs gelohnt? Überlege nämlich auch grad, vorn auf 27,5 zu wechseln.


----------



## cubabluete (12. Oktober 2014)

Liteville-301 schrieb:


> Im Climb Modus ist er spürbar straffer und das Bike hat spürbar mehr Vortrieb. Im Trail Modus gleich wie der Originale und im Descent genauso fluffig nur zum Ende hin etwas progressiver, was mir besser gefällt. Da werd ich mich mal noch mit dem Volumen der Luftkammer spielen und schaun was sich noch rausholen läßt. Insgesamt schon ein Gewinn!


Das hört sich an, wie mein getunter rp23


----------



## Normansbike (12. Oktober 2014)

wenn ich die ganzen leckeren und echt schönen work Finish 301 sehe, kann ich es kaum erwarten meines zu sehen/ bekommen.
Gefallen mir gut. Besonderst das von .pit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2014)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Das hört sich an, wie mein getunter rp23


Hört sich aber nur so an, ist aber nochmal eine ganz andere Nummer.


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. Oktober 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> 2 beim Abhängen auf dem Trail


 
Da sind aber beide Bikes ganz schön schön ... Jute Jüte. ;-)


----------



## ONE78 (13. Oktober 2014)

wir hatten ja grad das thema vielseitigkeit beim 301. also zeig ich auch mal meinen neuen aufbau als versuchsteileträger











ist ja bestimmt nicht jedermans sache, die aktuellen aufbauten hier gehen ja in eine andere richtung...
ist ein mk3 xl mit mk7 hinterbau. hinten 27,5 vorn 29zoll. hinten etwa 110mm vorn 100mm FW.
also ein LV 397,5 MK3,7  mit 11,3kg


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Oktober 2014)

Krasser Sattelüberstand! Bist du 2,80m?


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Oktober 2014)

geil, das sieht mal nach einem aus, der sie noch höher hat wie ich *g* LIKE


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. Oktober 2014)

Jau, alter Falter und ich dachte schon, ich fahre viel Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Normansbike (13. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wir hatten ja grad das thema vielseitigkeit beim 301. also zeig ich auch mal meinen neuen aufbau als versuchsteileträger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie groß bist du? 3 m


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich unter 2m. Sieht nur so extrem wegen dem negativen Vorbau aus.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Oktober 2014)

Muss euch enttäuschen,  bin mit 193cm nicht so riesig. Hab aber mit na 94er SL recht lange haxen und 2m spannweite, also auch recht lange arme.
dann sieht das mal nen bissl komisch aus...


----------



## Normansbike (13. Oktober 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich unter 2m. Sieht nur so extrem wegen dem negativen Vorbau aus.


Gutes Auge der Herr. Gar nicht gesehen. Aber trotzdem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (13. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Muss euch enttäuschen,  bin mit 193cm nicht so riesig. Hab aber mit na 94er SL recht lange haxen und 2m spannweite, also auch recht lange arme.
> dann sieht das mal nen bissl komisch aus...


Was? Das Bike oder du?


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wir hatten ja grad das thema vielseitigkeit beim 301. also zeig ich auch mal meinen neuen aufbau als versuchsteileträger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der blaue Schaltzug gefällt. Schöne Möglichkeit unauffällig Farbe ans kleine Schwarze zu bringen. Hübsches Bike btw.


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Muss euch enttäuschen,  bin mit 193cm nicht so riesig. Hab aber mit na 94er SL recht lange haxen und 2m spannweite, also auch recht lange arme.
> dann sieht das mal nen bissl komisch aus...


 
Der Rahmen ist einfach zu klein. Komisch, dass man sich sowas nicht eingesteht und den Göppel trotzdem fährt.


----------



## jaxxxon (14. Oktober 2014)

Dass man mit 1,93m noch XL fährt, kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Und wenn er so klar kommt passts ja. Die Fuhre wird in XXL dann schnell auch mal a bissl unhandlich. Wobei wenn ich von der Aussatttung auf den Einsatzbereich schließe, diese Tatsache eher nachrangig sein dürfte.

Dazu kommt noch die dürftige Optik eines XXL Rahmens, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Oktober 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch die dürftige Optik eines XXL Rahmens, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


 
Da gebe ich Dir wiederum recht.
Dennoch kann eine derartige Sattelüberhöhung keinem Einsatzzweck ernsthaft dienlich sein.


----------



## .t1mo (14. Oktober 2014)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist einfach zu klein. Komisch, dass man sich sowas nicht eingesteht und den Göppel trotzdem fährt.



Eigentlich ganz normal, dass man bei 193 XL fährt. Bei mir genau das selbe. Guck dir meine Bilder an und ich fühle mich pudelwohl auf dem Rad.

...und ganz ehrlich. Dein Stützenauszug am Rocky ist auch nicht weniger. Stell dir mal vor, dein Oberrohr würde stärker abfallen. Das würde genau so aussehen wie bei ONE78


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Oktober 2014)

jaxxxon schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch die dürftige Optik eines XXL Rahmens, aber das ist Geschmackssache.



Ein XXL mit 29 aufgebaut ist eigentlich eine schöne, harmonische Sache. Das gezeigte ist halt pre MK11.


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. Oktober 2014)

aber ob die da noch bis unten an die markierung reicht?


NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir wiederum recht.
> Dennoch kann eine derartige Sattelüberhöhung keinem Einsatzzweck ernsthaft dienlich sein.



schön, wenn man mit normalen proportionen so über andere urteilen kann.
vielleicht hat man die für bergauf so - und bergab spielt sie ja (abgesenkt) eh keine rolle.

eingestehen... ich habe lange überlegt, ob L oder XL - und bin happy L genommen zu haben. die kettenstreben sind kürzer, aber vor allem das oberrohr!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Oktober 2014)

Was für eine Vorbaulänge fährst du eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Oktober 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> schön, wenn man mit normalen proportionen so über andere urteilen kann.



Haha, der war gut. Habe ich nicht weiter oben erwähnt, daß ich 2m groß bin mit SL 98cm? Ich weiss sehr wohl, wovon ich rede.
Und wenn sich One78 da drauf wohl fühlt, ist das ja OK, ich hab das schliesslich nicht böse gemeint.
Aber wenn ich mir die andren Reaktionen auf seinen Post anschaue, scheine ich ja nicht der Einzige zu sein, der hier leicht "irritiert" war...
Weiter mit Bildern (ja ich weiss, ich hab kein 301...)


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. Oktober 2014)

ich meinte eher mit proportionen, die aus der norm fallen. eben, ich hab 1,83 und 94SL. da ist so ein sattelauszug eher fein.
aber wie du sagst, bei ihm entspricht die SL ja eher der KG. aber lassen wir das, hier solls ja um bilder gehen.


----------



## NobbyRalph (14. Oktober 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> aber lassen wir das, hier solls ja um bilder gehen.


----------



## cubabluete (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde eher auf den Einsatzzweck abstellen. Das sieht mir vom Aufbau her eher nicht nach hartem Gelände aus. Daher dürfte der Rahmen ruhig etwas größer sein. Aber ich bin generell ein Fan von etwas größerem Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau.


----------



## Liteville-301 (16. Oktober 2014)

In der Kürze liegt die Würze...... (30mm)


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Oktober 2014)

Wus des für a Farbe? Sieht interessant aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (17. Oktober 2014)

Könnte Titan eloxal sein.


----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Oktober 2014)

finde es auch sehr schick - schau mal in seine gallerie, da ist das ganze bike drin.


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Oktober 2014)

Hab schon ... das ganze Bike ist ziemlich toll. ^^


----------



## DC. (18. Oktober 2014)

Weil länger schon kein bike mehr gepostet wurde, dann eben meins.
Antrieb neu, freilauf neu


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Oktober 2014)

Und den zug der sattelstütze hättest du direkt auch mit machen sollen.hammer hab ich noch nicht gesehen so eine verlegung.

liteville 301 MK8


----------



## DC. (18. Oktober 2014)

Der ist extra so verlegt, so kommt man immer mit anderen ins Gespräch 
Scheuert nicht, stört nicht, läuft super, beleidigt nur die Augen


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2014)

...dann zeig ich hier auch mal mein Mädels-Liteville  

Der Aufbau basiert auf einem 301 MK 10-Rahmen in Größe XS.
Farbkombi mattschwarz/purple (die roten Logos hab ich mit Autobeschriftungsfolie überklebt).....














[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1718376]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## TomTom71 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ist das vorne 26 und hinten 24"?

Hast du zufällig mal probiert ob hinten auch ein 26er passt?

LG


----------



## Jojo10 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hi Silvermoon

Das mit der Bremsleitung hinten würde ich nochmal überarbeiten.




Gruß


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2014)

DC. schrieb:


> Weil länger schon kein bike mehr gepostet wurde, dann eben meins.
> Antrieb neu, freilauf neu



26 vorn 27.5 hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (19. Oktober 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> 26 vorn 27.5 hinten?


Old school 26" vo/hi


----------



## akastylez (19. Oktober 2014)

Vorne sieht sehr klein aus... Würde auch keinen Sinn machen, eher umgekehrt


----------



## Boxxxer64 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hier mal meines nach dämpfer und gabel Upgrade! Muss nur mal sehen irgendwie hat die gabel mehr als die angegebenen 170mm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (19. Oktober 2014)

Foto von gestern, auch wenn nicht wirklich was anders ist außer ein 40er Schummelritzel an der Kassette.
Hab die Frage vorher irgendwo gesehen. Ist ein 29er vorne und hinten in XXL.


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Oktober 2014)




----------



## RaceFace67 (19. Oktober 2014)

die bierflasche beim kinderspielzeug... jaja.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2014)

TomTom71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das vorne 26 und hinten 24"?
> 
> ...



Genau, vorne 26" und hinten ein 24" Laufrad. Ob da jetzt auch ein 26" Laufrad hinten reinpasst? Ich habs nicht probiert. Denke aber mal, dass es nicht möglich ist. Hab da mit dem 24er Laufrad und dem 2.4er Big Betty etwa 2 cm (+/-) Luft. Glaube, ab dem MK 9 ist das 24" Laufrad bei XS-Rahmen Serie und wird nur noch mit kurzem 24"-Hinterbau (405 mm) angeboten. Zumindest hatte ich das mal gelesen...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Oktober 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


>


Schickes Foto! Das XL in 650b, das L mit 26 wenn ich richtig sehe!?


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Oktober 2014)

So isses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (19. Oktober 2014)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Hier mal meines nach dämpfer und gabel Upgrade! Muss nur mal sehen irgendwie hat die gabel mehr als die angegebenen 170mm!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch das downgegradete 601 aus dem Thread neben an


----------



## DC. (19. Oktober 2014)

Weiße Bremsen weg, schwarze dran, dann ists fertig


----------



## Boxxxer64 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Das ist doch das downgegradete 601 aus dem Thread neben an



Jepp,
Das ist es! Warte ja jede Nacht das es sich zum 601 entwickelt oder Nachwuchs dasteht. Macht es aber irgendwie nicht! Bremsen kommen als nächstes und die Gabel wird noch getravelt. Ansonsten bin ich auch happy damit! Vor allem der Wechsel von Gabel und Dämpfer hat sich gelohnt. Und mit den Wippen vom Mk10 passt auch ein 200mm Dämpfer!

Martin


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-Joe (20. Oktober 2014)

Schickes Bike. Das ganze in schwarz blau ... auch nett. ^^


----------



## Boxxxer64 (20. Oktober 2014)

Ja nur für den dämpfer einfach zu fett! Grins! Der kommt wieder raus!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Soweit sogut, fehlen nur noch die Reifen und das kleine Stück Alu für die Low-Direct-Mount Umwerfermontage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2014)

schaut gut aus, klassischer Aufbau! Braucht die Gabel keinen Adapter mehr für 203? Ich dachte immer nur die 180er hätten den PM für die 203er?


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Doch, der ist schon montiert, sieht man hier aber nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2014)

das ohne Adapter und 203er Scheibe war mal beim alten Casting.
Jetzt ist 180mm vorgesehen, Adapter nicht soo einfach zu bekommen.
Vor allen Dingen wenn man eine 4 Schraubenbefestigung bevorzugt.

Aber mit der Gabel wirst du viel Spaß haben!


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Das will ich hoffen... Bislang nur gutes drüber gelesen. Aber bisher war ich auch mit den alten 36ern zufrieden. Bin mal auf die MX Laufräder gespannt, die sollen ja so empfindlich sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2014)

Die Gabel jedenfalls wird mit zunehmeder Geschwingigkeit und Nachdruck auf dem Vorderad immer besser, schad dann um die Laufräder...


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2014)

kann ich so nicht bestätigen... in dem freeride-test, aus dem das stammt ist der in dem video ja brutal in die steinfelder reingeballert.
bis auf die lager, die bei mir recht schnell durch waren, bin ich sehr zufrieden. aber hängt halt auch von der reifenwahl ab. ich hab die 2,5" MM mit 1,2 und 0,8bar... und noch keine Delle.


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Maxxis Minion? Wird nicht gerade von diesem Reifen abgeraten bei dieser Felge, weil im Falle eines Durchschlags wohl keine Stollen an der Stelle vorhanden sind?

Video?

Die Felgen sind schon recht leicht für die Breite. 500g bei der 26" Version ist schon ne Ansage.

Was wiegst Du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Famulus36 (20. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> das ohne Adapter und 203er Scheibe war mal beim alten Casting.
> Jetzt ist 180mm vorgesehen, Adapter nicht soo einfach zu bekommen.
> Vor allen Dingen wenn man eine 4 Schraubenbefestigung bevorzugt.
> 
> Aber mit der Gabel wirst du viel Spaß haben!



Adapter gibts von Formula. Ich hab an meiner X-Fusion (auch PM180) einen Avid-Adapter für PM160 auf PM185 dran. Geht, der Sitz vom Sattel ist allerdings nicht optimal.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2014)

Fox hat auch einen im Programm.
Ich möchte jedoch ein Modell welches ich erst an die Gabel schraube, und mit anderen 2 Schrauben dann den Sattel befestige.
Die Schrauben in der Gabel möchte ich nicht zu jedem Ausrichten des Sattels lösen müssen (bei verschiedenen Laufrädern kommt das öfter mal vor),
Ich habe jetzt was passendes von Magura gefunden.
hast du einen Link zu Formula?


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Oktober 2014)

müsste der hier sein, oder?
http://cdn.hibike.com/image/product/EBD/EBD_FoADO_PM-203-VR-il.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (20. Oktober 2014)

Genau. Ist aber auch nicht separat verschraubt. Da kommt wohl nur der von Magura in Frage: http://www.wowbikeparts.de/magura/q...er?sai=16605&gclid=CPqT3fm8u8ECFQHlwgodgEkAbQ


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Oktober 2014)

ja genau den hab ich bestellt.
Es gibt wohl laut Forumsaussage noch was von Hope, hab ich aber nicht weiter nach gesucht weil doppelt so teuer.


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Das ist doch der gleiche wie der von Shimano.


----------



## swoosh999 (20. Oktober 2014)

den mMn schönsten und leichtesten adapter hat trickstuff für PM+20:
http://www.trickstuff-shop.de/epage...TrickstuffGmbH44313886/Products/BACNCPMPM20SW

Man benötigt allerdings noch 1,5mm Distanzscheiben:
http://r2-bike.com/Aluminium-Unterlegscheibe-M6-x-15-mm-029g


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Das ist doch aber wieder einer der mit den zwei Schrauben des Sattels befestigt wird.


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Oktober 2014)

Wird ein guter Aufbau! Die Gabel hat 160 mm oder? Hinterbau auch 160? Angleset? Irgendwann bastel ich mir vielleicht wieder ein 301er zusammen, aber dann nur für Stolpertouren. Dafür war es schon perfekt...


----------



## Famulus36 (20. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, Hope hat einen, Typ "K", kostet auch nur 16€:







Den werd ich mal probieren, weil ich beim Magura Zweifel habe, ob mein Elixir-Sattel da passt.


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Evtl. Titanschrauben verbauen. Berichte dann mal. 



xTr3Me schrieb:


> Wird ein guter Aufbau! Die Gabel hat 160 mm oder? Hinterbau auch 160? Angleset? Irgendwann bastel ich mir vielleicht wieder ein 301er zusammen, aber dann nur für Stolpertouren. Dafür war es schon perfekt...



Jupp... Ist ne 160mm, sollte reichen fürs 301. Hinterbau hat auch 160. Steuersatz ist der normale verbaut. Lohnt das AS?


----------



## xTr3Me (20. Oktober 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Evtl. Titanschrauben verbauen. Berichte dann mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Jupp... Ist ne 160mm, sollte reichen fürs 301. Hinterbau hat auch 160. Steuersatz ist der normale verbaut. Lohnt das AS?



Kommt eben drauf an was du so vor hast. Normal hat das 301er afaik 66,5° bei einer 160er Gabel mit 160er Hebeln. 1° flacher schadet sicher nicht, bei 65° könnte es schon bisl kippelig werden, aber nicht so sehr, dass man es nur schwer beherrschen kann. Wenn du bergab gerne steiles Zeug fährst, dann bringt der flachere Lenkwinkel viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (20. Oktober 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Soweit sogut, fehlen nur noch die Reifen und das kleine Stück Alu für die Low-Direct-Mount Umwerfermontage.



Alter, gerade erst das 601 fertiggestellt und jetzt noch ein 301 incl. Sahneparts dazu?
Das nenn ich mal ein ordentliches Investitionsvolumen. Mein Opa hat früher immer gesagt: Lieber 5 fette Jahre als 10 magere! 
Nur leider hast Du bald ein Problem: Du weisst nicht mehr welches Bike Du fahren sollst
Aber insgesamt ne gute Wahl getroffen....viel Spaß mit beiden Böcken!


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Oktober 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Fox hat auch einen im Programm.
> Ich möchte jedoch ein Modell welches ich erst an die Gabel schraube, und mit anderen 2 Schrauben dann den Sattel befestige.
> Die Schrauben in der Gabel möchte ich nicht zu jedem Ausrichten des Sattels lösen müssen (bei verschiedenen Laufrädern kommt das öfter mal vor),
> Ich habe jetzt was passendes von Magura gefunden.
> hast du einen Link zu Formula?



Probier doch mal diese Unterlegscheiben:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Disc-Shims-p7096/
Hab inzwischen drei LRS im Einsatz, ohne basteln zu müssen.


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kommt eben drauf an was du so vor hast. Normal hat das 301er afaik 66,5° bei einer 160er Gabel mit 160er Hebeln. 1° flacher schadet sicher nicht, bei 65° könnte es schon bisl kippelig werden, aber nicht so sehr, dass man es nur schwer beherrschen kann. Wenn du bergab gerne steiles Zeug fährst, dann bringt der flachere Lenkwinkel viel.



Ich werds erstmal so probieren, ich glaube das 301 was ich am Gardasee gefahren bin, hatte nen normalen Steuersatz drin - kann man ja immer noch nachrüsten.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Alter, gerade erst das 601 fertiggestellt und jetzt noch ein 301 incl. Sahneparts dazu?
> Das nenn ich mal ein ordentliches Investitionsvolumen. Mein Opa hat früher immer gesagt: Lieber 5 fette Jahre als 10 magere!
> Nur leider hast Du bald ein Problem: Du weisst nicht mehr welches Bike Du fahren sollst
> Aber insgesamt ne gute Wahl getroffen....viel Spaß mit beiden Böcken!



Danke  Den MK1 Rahmen habe ich günstig geschossen, die Parts kommen von meiner Fanes, war alles schon vorhanden und hat alles perfekt gepasst. Und das 301, weist ja, der Leitzins sinkt, Geld wird immer weniger wert, dann lieber sinnvoll investieren, für Immobilien hats leider nicht gereicht  da ich auch nicht qualme oder saufe weiss ich auch sonst nicht wohin mit dem Gesparten


----------



## DC. (20. Oktober 2014)

Hat dein Syntace Lenker 2 cm rise?


----------



## akastylez (20. Oktober 2014)

Jupp... Bin am überlegen ob 1cm nicht besser wäre.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. Oktober 2014)

@akastylez : vorher ging es und die frühen und Reifen... Es war die Rede von MM. Du meintest von den Teilen würde gerade in Kombi mit der MX Felge abgeraten werden. Das ist auch so. Was aber gemeint war, war glaube ich der Magic Mary. 
außer das war deinerseits eh nur als scherz gemeint, bin nämlich recht unempfindlich gegen Sarkasmus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt... Könnte natürlich auch Magic Mary heißen. Ich hatte jetzt als erstes an den Maxxis Minion gedacht. Ne... War sicher kein Scherz.


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. Oktober 2014)

Keins von beiden. Muddy Mary, meinte ich... den Magic gibt's ja leider nicht in 2,5" zu vernünftigem Gewicht (rund 1000g) sondern nur als Vertstar als DH-Version.


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2014)

Hält der denn tubeless auf der Felge? Oder fährst Du mit Schlauch?


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. Oktober 2014)

ich fahr mit schlauch. eben weil tubeless mit 0,8 / 1,2 wohl blurpen würde...


----------



## akastylez (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Muddy Mary auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Liteville-301 (22. Oktober 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Wus des für a Farbe? Sieht interessant aus.


Geeeenauuu! Titan Eloxal!!


----------



## Liteville-301 (22. Oktober 2014)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Hab schon ... das ganze Bike ist ziemlich toll. ^^


DAAAAAANNNNKKKKEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Famulus36 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wat nu, das Puzzle schon im Bikemarkt?


----------



## Famulus36 (3. November 2014)

Ausflug mit meiner Dame:







Hab ihr ein Speiseeis Pitch besorgt, das is leider noch nicht da. Mein Haarteil hat ihr aber auch Spass gemacht. Mein 301 ist mit der Sweep und nem 50er Vorbau jetzt für mich absolut perfekt!


----------



## duke209 (4. November 2014)

Als Liteville-Fanboy wird's haarig wenn das gute Stück plötzlich ne Staubschicht ansetzt............neben dem Fatboy 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1731631]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. November 2014)

Macht nichts, kann ich verstehen. Fatbikes machen irre Spaß!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. November 2014)

Inwiefern?


----------



## duke209 (4. November 2014)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Muss man persönlich auf dem Trail testen, nur dann versteht mans  
Geplant wars für Winter und Dreckwetter......kommt meist anders....


----------



## biker-wug (4. November 2014)

So unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen, bin im Sommer mal eins gefahren, macht spass, aber hat keinen Haben will Faktor.


----------



## duke209 (5. November 2014)

Is klar, jedes andere AM oder Enduro muss ich auch nicht immer haben wollen wenn ich's mal fahre. Die meisten Autos auch nicht.....


----------



## biker-wug (5. November 2014)

Des stimmt schon, aber manche Bikes lösen sowas ja schon aus. Was mich brutal gestört hat, war der breite Q-Faktor.
Bin das Teil abends noch knapp 20km Radweg gefahren, zum wieder abgeben, da hab ich leichte Kniebeschwerden bekommen.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (5. November 2014)

Hört sich an als ob es was für Fußballer wäre, mit O-Beinen


----------



## biker-wug (5. November 2014)

Keine Ahnung, der Besitzer des Bikes, er kommt eher aus der CC Ecke, ist immer noch maximal begeistert!!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. November 2014)

Mal mit neuem race face atlas lenker ,und neuem maxxis shorty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Von mir auch mal wieder ein Update! Ist ja eher schraub Wetter im Moment!
Fox Float fit getravelt auf 160mm, Rock shox Monarch plus, Wippen vom Mk10, kcnc Kette rot, hope tech 3 Hebel mit stahlflexleitung und x2 bremssättel und 203/183 floatings. Das wars jetzt erstmal! Naja, Sattel noch und die vordere bremsleitung kürzen, aber das befüllen hat mir schon gelangt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2014)

Kleiner Tip... Leg die Bremsleitungen nach innen... Sieht erstens besser aus und zweitens kann man dann nirgends hängen bleiben.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Ok! Das ist ja kein Akt! Nur befüllen von der Hope ist echt übel! 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2014)

Was ist denn daran übel?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Habe hinten einfach kein gescheiten Druckpunk hin bekommen. Vorne alles super, aber hinten muss ich wohl nochmal ran, bestimmt 10 mal befüllt. Luft sollte da keine mehr drin sein!


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2014)

Haste auch die Luft aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter gezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Ja klar, habe einmal befüllen wie im hope video gemacht also vom Bremshebel befüllt. Das bessere Ergebnis hätte ich jetzt aber mir befüllen vom Sattel.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2014)

oder ist die Luft am höchsten Punkt in der Leitung (vorm Sattel) gefangen?


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Den hatte ich extra unten liegen! War eben mal kurz Rollen, geht gar nicht! Muss ich morgen nochmal ran, keine Lust mehr heute!


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2014)

Also... Oben nicht nur reindrücken, sondern oben auch rausziehen, nur so bekommst Du die Luft raus... Dann natürlich wieder das Medium reindrücken wenn die Luft raus ist.. Dann noch 10x den Hebel ziehen und den Vorgang so lange wiederholen bis keine Bläschen mehr rauskommen.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Mach ich gleich nochmal! Hans gerade in die Garage gestellt.

Danke aber schonmal!

Martin


----------



## Wuerzig (17. November 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Also... Oben nicht nur reindrücken, sondern oben auch rausziehen, nur so bekommst Du die Luft raus... Dann natürlich wieder das Medium reindrücken wenn die Luft raus ist.. Dann noch 10x den Hebel ziehen und den Vorgang so lange wiederholen bis keine Bläschen mehr rauskommen.



Sorry, kapier ich nicht wie du das meinst.
 die Hope Tech 3 hat doch oben einen offenen Ausgleichsbehälter. Bremsflüssigkeit oben einfüllen. Schraube am Bremssattel öffnen. Bremshebel ziehen. Schraube am Sattel schließen. Bremshebel lösen. Immer wieder Bremsflüssigkeit oben nachfüllen und darauf achten, dass diese nicht zuweit absinkt und wieder Luft gezogen wird. Zum Schluß Rad so ausrichten, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter voll aufgefüllt werden kann. Membran vorsichtig draufrollen und den Deckel draufschrauben. Fertig!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (17. November 2014)

Habe meinen Fehler gefunden! Habe zwar am hebel gezogen aber die Schraube am Sattel offen gelassen. Da wirds immer wieder Luft gezogen haben!
Im hope Thread gabs nen video in dem das gut zu sehen war.

Martin


----------



## Wuerzig (17. November 2014)

Jep, das wars wohl 

Immer noch besser, wie mit irgendwelchen Spritzen rumzufummeln wie ich finde


----------



## akastylez (17. November 2014)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Sorry, kapier ich nicht wie du das meinst.
> die Hope Tech 3 hat doch oben einen offenen Ausgleichsbehälter. Bremsflüssigkeit oben einfüllen. Schraube am Bremssattel öffnen. Bremshebel ziehen. Schraube am Sattel schließen. Bremshebel lösen. Immer wieder Bremsflüssigkeit oben nachfüllen und darauf achten, dass diese nicht zuweit absinkt und wieder Luft gezogen wird. Zum Schluß Rad so ausrichten, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter voll aufgefüllt werden kann. Membran vorsichtig draufrollen und den Deckel draufschrauben. Fertig!



Oh...ok.. Hatte die Bremse noch nicht. Hatte jetzt irgendwie die Prozedur von der The One im Kopf.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (18. November 2014)

Hat auf jeden Fall jetzt alles geklappt! Danke an alle! Nur das Wetter ist scheisse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matador83 (23. November 2014)

So, jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen "Esel" vorstellen ;-)
Ist aktuell noch etwas "gewöhnlich", aber die nächsten Änderungen sind schon in Planung :-D


----------



## hempblend (23. November 2014)

Nachdem ich meinem bike nach der heutigen Schlammschlacht eine kleinen Reinigung gegönnt habe, bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder zu schiessen.

Zur Vorgeschichte: Im Juni war ich auf unserem hometrail, in einem Anlieger, etwas zu schnell unterwegs, was zu einem unglücklichen Sturz samt Bruch am Sprunggelenk führte. War recht kompliziert und hat mich für drei Monate lahm gelegt. Damit ich die Zeit nun nicht vollständig "radlos" bin, denn Zeitschriften und Videos werden schnell langweilig, wurde die Idee geboren in der Zeit ein neues bike aufzubauen  Im bikemarkt bin ich dann auch sehr schnell fündig geworden. Klar war nur, es sollte ein raw Rahmen von Liteville oder Nicolai werden. Wie es der Zufall wollte, fand ich ein gutes Angebot für ein 301 MK8 Rahmen. Da ich ja unfallbedingt viel Zeit hatte, konnte ich mich bei der Planung des Aufbaus so richtig schön auslassen  Hier das Ergebnis:









Teileliste:

Rahmen: Liteville 301 MK8 in L 140mm
Dämpfer: Fox RP2 TF Tuned und pushima coat mit Decals von @schneidwerk
Gabel: Pike RCT3 160mm Solo Air (wegen der Geo als 650b) mit Decals von @schneidwerk
Laufräder: 26" FunWorks AMRide 25 mit 4WayPro Naben
Reifen: VR TrailKing BC 2.4, HR Trail King BC 2.2 - tubeless montiert
Bremse: Magura MT5
Kurbel: Shimano XT 180mm mit 30er Blackspire Mono Veloce Narrow Wide Kettenblatt
Kassette: XT mit 42er Mirfe Ritzel
Schaltwerk: XT shadow plus mit OneUp Rad Cage
Pedale: DMR Vault Brendog signature
Schalthebel: XTR mit Hope Matchmaker an MT5
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 2 60mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Trail
Griffe: 66Sick
Sattelstütze: Kindshock LEV 150mm mit Crank Brothers Joplin Remote Kit
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC

Gewicht: 13.0 kg


----------



## DC. (23. November 2014)

Sieht schön clean aus. Viel zu verbessern gibts nicht außer die Leitungen zu kürzen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. November 2014)

hempblend schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meinem bike nach der heutigen Schlammschlacht eine kleinen Reinigung gegönnt habe, bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder zu schiessen.
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte: Im Juni war ich mir auf unserem hometrail in einem Anlieger etwas zu schnell unterwegs, was in einem unglücklichen Sturz samt Bruch am Sprunggelenk führte. War recht kompliziert und hat mich für drei Monate lahm gelegt. Damit ich die Zeit nun nicht vollständig "radlos" bin, denn Zeitschriften und Videos werden schnell langweilig, war schnell die Idee geboren in der Zeit ein neues bike aufzubauen  Im bikemarkt bin ich dann auch sehr schnell fündig geworden. Klar war nur, es sollte ein raw Rahmen von Liteville oder Nicolai werden. Wie es der Zufall wollte, fand ich ein gutes Angebot für ein 301 MK8 Rahmen. Da ich ja unfallbedingt viel Zeit hatte, konnte ich mich bei der Planung des Aufbaus so richtig schön auslassen  Hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> ...


Super aufbau.genau mein ding schlicht raw mit schwarz einfach supergeil.5 sterne


----------



## sparkfan (23. November 2014)

@hempblend:  Genau diese schlichte "Farb-"Kombination schwebt mir auch vor. Inkl. Umlenkhebel in Schwarz. Jetzt weiss ich, wie mein zukünftiges Bike aussehen wird 
EDIT: Eine mögliche Abweichung habe ich doch gefunden: zweiteilige Bremsscheiben mit schwarzem Spider.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. November 2014)

Top! Durchdachte Parts und 1a Optik


----------



## Andi_72 (23. November 2014)

War bisher der Meinung, Raw sieht nur mit weißen Parts (Gabel) so richtig gut aus, aber das überzeugt mich!

Dann viele vor allem unfallfreie km damit!


----------



## Markus. (23. November 2014)

top top top

(deutlicherer bogen der bremsleitung am Tretlager)


Berichte mal vom dämpfungsverhalten, wie ist das Tuning am Dämpfer?
ich mags beim überfahren von bordsteinkanten fluffig, eher linear
wie fährst du es?

grüße


----------



## daddy yo yo (24. November 2014)

hempblend schrieb:


> Nachdem ich meinem bike nach der heutigen Schlammschlacht eine kleinen Reinigung gegönnt habe, bin ich auch mal dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder zu schiessen.
> 
> Zur Vorgeschichte: Im Juni war ich auf unserem hometrail, in einem Anlieger, etwas zu schnell unterwegs, was in einem unglücklichen Sturz samt Bruch am Sprunggelenk führte. War recht kompliziert und hat mich für drei Monate lahm gelegt. Damit ich die Zeit nun nicht vollständig "radlos" bin, denn Zeitschriften und Videos werden schnell langweilig, wurde die Idee geboren in der Zeit ein neues bike aufzubauen  Im bikemarkt bin ich dann auch sehr schnell fündig geworden. Klar war nur, es sollte ein raw Rahmen von Liteville oder Nicolai werden. Wie es der Zufall wollte, fand ich ein gutes Angebot für ein 301 MK8 Rahmen. Da ich ja unfallbedingt viel Zeit hatte, konnte ich mich bei der Planung des Aufbaus so richtig schön auslassen  Hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> ...


gefällt mir sehr gut! viel spaß damit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jens m. (24. November 2014)

Hier auch mal ein Update an meinem Oldie. 
Neue Räder mit Hope-Naben, Sapim-Speichen und 40-er Syntace-Felgen. Dazu Hans Dampf, vorn TS und hinten PS.

Radgewicht: 1911g.
Fahrgefühl: Super

Leider nur Handy-Bilder.



 






Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## hempblend (25. November 2014)

Danke, danke. Freut mich wenns gefällt 

@Markus.
Falls du auf die Spannung an der Bremsleitung anspielst, das lässt sich bei der MT5 leider nicht vermeiden, da die Leitung innen an den Bremssattel läuft und durch die Verlegung die Leitung beim Fahren immer gespannt wird. Das stellt aber, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, kein Problem dar. Der Abstand wird ja kleiner beim einfedern.

Zum Dämpfer: Der Vorbesitzer hat ihn bei TF, mit der Bitte auf eine möglichst lineare Kennlinie, tunen lassen. Es hat auch zwei Anläufe gebraucht bis er zufrieden war. Ich hatte nach einem Service bei TF etwas Probleme mit dem Dämpfer aber inzwischen funktioniert er wieder richtig gut. Nahezu lineare Kennlinie. Nutzt den Federweg komplett. Kein Wegsacken. Kein Rauskicken beim überfahren von Wurzeln etc. Nur sehr leichtes Wippen beim treten ohne PP, mit PP komplett ruhiggestellt.

Ich hatte zwischenzeitig auch einen original DT und einen Helmchen Tuned Monarch Plus zum testen. Der DT war gar nicht so übel, hat aber beim überfahren von größeren Senken etc. zu viel Federweg freigegeben, was schon sehr gestört hat. Der Monarch war nochmal ne Ecke besser als der RP2. Hat den Federweg noch n Ticken besser genutzt und kein bisschen zu viel freigegeben ohne dabei hölzern zu wirken. Für mich der ideale Dämpfer, wobei der Fox für mich jetzt wirklich zufriedenstellend funktioniert.


----------



## Lumpi1979 (25. November 2014)

So, mein neues Bike ist auch endlich einsatzbereit....


----------



## Famulus36 (26. November 2014)

@Lumpi1979 Hält der Marshguard am Hinterrad auch den Umwerfer sauber?


----------



## Onkelshort (27. November 2014)

Vielleicht fährt er ja rückwärts


----------



## snakeu (27. November 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> @Lumpi1979 Hält der Marshguard am Hinterrad auch den Umwerfer sauber?



dafür gibt's z.B. sowas......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi1979 (27. November 2014)

Wie soll der Marshguard den Umwerfer sauber halten? Physikalisch unmöglich.


----------



## DC. (27. November 2014)

Wieso sollte man einen Umwerfer sauber halten  
Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Schmodder, Matsch und Dreck. Die Gummitülle sieht auch sehr bescheiden aus...


----------



## snakeu (27. November 2014)

vielleicht hast Du es auf meinem Bild nicht erkannt...
schau mal hier .....
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...fft2VIHpNofbavHRgJgL&ved=0CCUQ9QEwAA&dur=2639


----------



## Phil-Joe (27. November 2014)

snakeu schrieb:


> dafür gibt's z.B. sowas......


 
Geile Kiste!
Aber mit den weißen Felgen in deinem Album gefiel es mir besser. Und mir polierten Felgen wäre es fast noch besser.  Paar Spanks gibt es in poliert oder zumindest Alu-Look.


----------



## Famulus36 (27. November 2014)

Schon recht, das mit dem Umwerfer is eher ne Kopfsache.

Das polierte is in der Tat sehr lecker!


----------



## H.J. (27. November 2014)

snakeu schrieb:


> dafür gibt's z.B. sowas......


sieht sehr chick aus das bike, ist der Rahmen poliert? Bleibt das so glänzend?


----------



## snakeu (27. November 2014)

ja, der Rahmen ist poliert. Allerdings einfach nur mit Watte und einer Alupolitur. Das hält dann schon ne Weile, wird mit der Zeit wieder etwas matter. Hab ich bisher 1 mal pro Jahr gemacht.


----------



## MarcoRastlos (28. November 2014)

wie lange braucht man um den rahmen so hinzubekommen?


----------



## snakeu (28. November 2014)

mit meiner Politur und einer Tüte Pads ausm Drogeriemarkt ca. 2 Stunden. Hab ich ziemlich bald nachm Kauf damals gemacht, da war der Rahmen noch halbwegs glänzend.
Hab das hier genommen:
http://www.amazon.de/P21S-Alu-Polis...id=1417164418&sr=8-1&keywords=alu+politur+p21


----------



## .t1mo (1. Dezember 2014)

Mein Hobel hat auch mal wieder ein paar Updates über sich ergehen lassen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Dezember 2014)

Immer noch sehr schick.... Neue Kurbel, neue Schaltung, Lenker, Vorbau, dropper post, neue Reifen.... richtig!?


----------



## 101 (1. Dezember 2014)

@: .t1mo, schönes ding, gefällt mir sehr! 
Bin grad dabei auf 1x10 umzurüsten. Hat deine SRAM Schaltung so ne Art Kettenspanner (wie "shimano plus") oder reicht die Kettenführung von Syntace aus? Frage mich, ob ich meine XT shadow (lang) unbedingt austauschen muss??

gruß


----------



## Flo-mit-W (1. Dezember 2014)

Hatte mich auch schon gefragt: ist das ein 1x10 Antrieb mit X1 kurbel, also mit narrow/wide KB? @101: was du meinst sind die Type 2 schaltwerke von sram. Finde ich von der Handhabung sogar praktischer als shadow plus. Was er hat kann ich aber auf dem Foto, zumindest fest mit dem Handy, leider nicht erkennen.


----------



## Markus. (1. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## .t1mo (2. Dezember 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Immer noch sehr schick.... Neue Kurbel, neue Schaltung, Lenker, Vorbau, dropper post, neue Reifen.... richtig!?



Danke  Kurbel ist neu. Lenker auch. Vorbau und die Kindshock fahre ich "schon" seit einem Jahr



101 schrieb:


> @: .t1mo, schönes ding, gefällt mir sehr!
> Bin grad dabei auf 1x10 umzurüsten. Hat deine SRAM Schaltung so ne Art Kettenspanner (wie "shimano plus") oder reicht die Kettenführung von Syntace aus? Frage mich, ob ich meine XT shadow (lang) unbedingt austauschen muss??
> gruß



Das ist ein ganz normales X0 Schaltwerk mit mittlerem Käfig. Ohne Type2. Funktioniert mit der SCS aber auch ohne Abwurf.



Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Hatte mich auch schon gefragt: ist das ein 1x10 Antrieb mit X1 kurbel, also mit narrow/wide KB? @101: was du meinst sind die Type 2 schaltwerke von sram. Finde ich von der Handhabung sogar praktischer als shadow plus. Was er hat kann ich aber auf dem Foto, zumindest fest mit dem Handy, leider nicht erkennen.



Ist ein ganz normaler 1x10 Antrieb. An der X1 Kurbel habe ich ein Absolute Black Kettenblatt ohne Spider montiert. Also mit NarrowWide Profil.

...im Keller liegt aber noch ein Mirfe 42t Blatt für hinten



Markus. schrieb:


> das sieht richtig durch den Wald geschieden aus. der gesamte Eindruck schlicht dreckig schnörkellos super kein km zähler



Danke


----------



## Sebastian301 (7. Dezember 2014)

...nach einigen Upgrades endgültig fertig...aber mit Ersatzdämpfer, der Monarch+ geht nochmal zum fein Tuning...


----------



## akastylez (7. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal das MK11 eines Kollegen in Finale Ligure

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1746315


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Dezember 2014)

Schickes Rad! Geiles Detail mit den "gebuersteten" Syntace Spacern!


----------



## Sebastian301 (7. Dezember 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Schickes Rad! Geiles Detail mit den "gebuersteten" Syntace Spacern!


Danke sehr! War recht spontan mit den Spacern, hatte noch das Bad zum ab eloxieren stehen...hätte auch in die Hose gehen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (7. Dezember 2014)

akastylez schrieb:


> Hier mal das MK11 eines Kollegen in Finale Ligure
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1746315


Sehr lässige Bilder. A bisserl wenig Luft hat er in der Gabel.


----------



## Thiel (8. Dezember 2014)

Herrlich, wie das anhand von Bildern immer wieder felsenfest beurteilt wird.


----------



## akastylez (8. Dezember 2014)

Der Ring muss wohl bei einer Tragepassage hochgerutscht sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Dezember 2014)

Noch eins mit wenig Luft:
Meins, dreckig mit Winterreifen und hoffentlich das letzte Mal mit den alten Pedalen: 12,8


----------



## DC. (8. Dezember 2014)

Post 11759 Hochstarter


----------



## cubabluete (8. Dezember 2014)

Der weiße Fender auf der weißen Gabel kommt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. Dezember 2014)

Alter Farbeimer


----------



## 101 (8. Dezember 2014)

1x10 - es hat alles erstaunlich schnell und unkompliziert geklappt. Die ganze Einstellung - ca. 10 min! Na ja okiay, es muss noch auf d. Trail getestet werden aber zuhause macht schon A1 Eindruck!   Nur die Kettenlänge ist original. Ob das so sein muss? ???


----------



## Sebastian301 (8. Dezember 2014)

101 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 341649
> 
> 1x10 - es hat alles erstaunlich schnell und unkompliziert geklappt. Die ganze Einstellung - ca. 10 min! Na ja okiay, es muss noch auf d. Trail getestet werden aber zuhause macht schon A1 Eindruck!   Nur die Kettenlänge ist original. Ob das so sein muss? ???


...bei dem langen Schaltwerkkäfig wird es wahrscheinlich kaum anders machbar sein....


----------



## trailterror (8. Dezember 2014)

@jammerlappen 

Sieht nach sehr viel spass aus dein rad


----------



## paulipan (8. Dezember 2014)

@101: fährst Du da ein XT-Schaltwerk ohne Shadow Plus?
Würde mich interessieren inwieweit das funktioniert - habe noch ein XTR-Schaltwerk in der Krabbelkiste gefunden, ebenfalls ohne SP, welches ich evtl. verbauen würde.


----------



## 101 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi paulipan,

Ja es ist nur ein XT Shadow ohne "Plus"... 
Ich muss mich mit dem Test aufm Trail noch etwas gedulden, da ich momentan krankheitsbedingt kein rad fahren kann..
Aber es schaltet bis zum 42er Ritzel und runter super! Und ich denke die Syntace Kettenführung macht viel aus!
Muss nur rausfinden, ob die Kettenlänge so stimmt aber dafür muss ich erst raus..


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Dezember 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @jammerlappen
> 
> Sieht nach sehr viel spass aus dein rad


----------



## Normansbike (8. Dezember 2014)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Noch eins mit wenig Luft:
> Meins, dreckig mit Winterreifen und hoffentlich das letzte Mal mit den alten Pedalen: 12,8


Schönes bike.


----------



## Famulus36 (8. Dezember 2014)

Find ich auch.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (9. Dezember 2014)

Sebastian301 schrieb:


> ...nach einigen Upgrades endgültig fertig...aber mit Ersatzdämpfer, der Monarch+ geht nochmal zum fein Tuning...Anhang anzeigen 341322 Anhang anzeigen 341324 Anhang anzeigen 341325




Mache mir jetzt zwar bestimmt feine, aber für mich eines der unschönsten 301 er bikes! Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden! Mag das Rad schon. ich mag das raw schon nicht  wirklich.

Bitte nicht steinigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian301 (9. Dezember 2014)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Mache mir jetzt zwar bestimmt feine, aber für mich eines der unschönsten 301 er bikes! Aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden! Mag das Rad schon. ich mag das raw schon nicht  wirklich.
> 
> Bitte nicht steinigen!


Das ist ja auch dein gutes recht, deine Meinung hier zu äußern...ich glaube nicht, dass mir persönlich jedes 301er hier im Forum gefallen würde....wäre auch schlimm, denn sonst hätten wir alle den gleichen Geschmack und kein futter für die Kritik...


----------



## Boxxxer64 (9. Dezember 2014)

Danke!


----------



## Jan35i (13. Dezember 2014)

Endlich darf ich auch. Heute sind die letzten Teile in der Packstation gelegen: das Ergebnis


----------



## akastylez (13. Dezember 2014)

Auch nice!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön mit dem blau und Gold! Finde ich sehr stimmig und mal bisschen was anders


----------



## samenmeg22 (13. Dezember 2014)

Schick, aber wahrscheinlich hast du es schon gemacht! Aber dein Kabel von der hinteren Bremse läuft nicht Gans richtig glaube ich. 
Grade bei dehn neueren mk's kann man dehn Kabel ganz gut verlegen.


----------



## Sebastian301 (13. Dezember 2014)

Das goldene Kettenblatt sticht sofort ins Auge ..würde die Bremsleitung kürzen und enger verlegen, bleibst vielleicht mal mit hängen, dann war die ganze mühe umsonst...


----------



## GB5 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Jan,
schönes 301 wäre XL nicht die bessere Rahmengröße für dich 
wenn man sich so den Spacerturm und Sattelstütze ansieht?

MFG


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Dezember 2014)

Schönes Bike! Twentysix forever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (13. Dezember 2014)

Kleines Update für mein 301.

Eine Mattoc Pro vorne getravelt auf 140mm. Ich habe sie schon seit Sommer im Einsatz. Ist ein 650B-Modell mit 26"-Reifen. Die ca. 12mm mehr Einbauhöhe nehme ich bewusst für einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel beim Mk8 mit. Sollten jetzt im Stand ca. 73° Sitzwinkel und 67,5° Lenkwinkel sein. Nach Anlaufschwierigkeiten und einem daraus resultierenden Service beim Importeur definitiv eine Empfehlung. Allerdings reagiert sie sehr sensibel auf Luftdruckänderungen.
Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich die gute alte Marta SL gegen eine MT5 vorne und eine MT4 hinten ersetzt (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unterschied-magura-mt5-mt7.730519/#post-12532471).





Als langjähriger Schwalbe-"Jünger" bin ich aufgrund der offenen Verfügbarkeit des neuen NN Trailstar auf Conti Trail King und Mountain King II jeweils in 2,2" umgestiegen. Der MK ist eher unauffällig. Der Trail King dagegen trotz seiner schmächtigen Erscheinung ein richtig geiler Reifen. Gerade für einen Trailbike-Aufbau wie mein 301. Der gute Ruf der BCC-Reifen kommt also wohl nicht von ungefähr....


----------



## Jan35i (13. Dezember 2014)

GB5 schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> schönes 301 wäre XL nicht die bessere Rahmengröße für dich
> wenn man sich so den Spacerturm und Sattelstütze ansieht?
> 
> MFG



Nein 
Ich hab fast 89 cm Schritthöhe und kurze Arme, das geht leider nicht anders Ich bin es Gewohnt so auf dem Bike zu sitzen  länger dürfte das Bike auf keinen Fall sein.

Hat mir jemand ein Foto wie man das Bremskabel standardmäßig verlegt?


----------



## Famulus36 (13. Dezember 2014)

Nr. 2:


----------



## Jojo10 (13. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Für @Jan35i :




Gruß


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Dezember 2014)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Nein
> Ich hab fast 89 cm Schritthöhe und kurze Arme, das geht leider nicht anders Ich bin es Gewohnt so auf dem Bike zu sitzen  länger dürfte das Bike auf keinen Fall sein.
> 
> Hat mir jemand ein Foto wie man das Bremskabel standardmäßig verlegt?


Welche Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge hast du im Moment?


----------



## Sebastian301 (13. Dezember 2014)

@Jan35i

..so hab ich es mit der Bremsleistung...von hinten auch gut sichtbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samenmeg22 (13. Dezember 2014)

Wieso oben lang! Oder hast du ne 160er Scheibe hinten?
Das Ding was die Leitung am caliper verbindet kannst du weiter nach unten machen.


----------



## Sebastian301 (13. Dezember 2014)

samenmeg22 schrieb:


> Wieso oben lang! Oder hast du ne 160er Scheibe hinten?
> Das Ding was die Leitung am caliper verbindet kannst du weiter nach unten machen.


..meinst du jetzt mich ?


----------



## samenmeg22 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ja


----------



## Sebastian301 (13. Dezember 2014)

samenmeg22 schrieb:


> Ja


..hatte 3positionen des fittings angetestet, fand für mich dass das die beste Lösung ist..die scheibe ist ne 180er


----------



## Jan35i (13. Dezember 2014)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Welche Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge hast du im Moment?


Lenkerbreite ist 750, Vorbau ist der 40er Megaforce 2.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Dezember 2014)

Da geht dann tatsächlich nicht viel bei einem XL. 
Ist das ne 150er Reverb? 
Das ist wohl gerade noch Mindesteinstecktiefe.


----------



## Jan35i (13. Dezember 2014)

Das ist noch ne 125er Reverb. Möchte aber auf 150 wechseln. Hatte das Problem schon beim alten Bike dass die 125er nicht susreichte wenns richtig grob wurde. Dann musste ich die Stütze noch weiter rein schieben.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Dezember 2014)

Da würde ich wechseln, hab auch die 150er und drunter geht bei mir gar nichts. Wird dann auch bei dir optisch noch einen Tick besser aussehen.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2014)

Oder gleich ne Moveloc mit 200mm.


----------



## Jan35i (14. Dezember 2014)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Oder gleich ne Moveloc mit 200mm.


200 wären bei mir zuviel. Da kannste das Bike nicht mehr richtig führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (14. Dezember 2014)

Jan35i schrieb:


> 200 wären bei mir zuviel. Da kannste das Bike nicht mehr richtig führen.


Versteh ich grad nicht
Ist doch klasse wenn man soweit wie möglich absenken kann......


----------



## DonCamilllo (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Liteviller, hier mein 301er Mk11. Das Raw Finish gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Famulus36 (14. Dezember 2014)

Damenrad mal zusammengesteckt:






Kurbel (SLX mit 34er KB) kommt die Tage noch, der Lenker (Race Face Turbine) ist leider viel zu flach. Die Reifen sind auch nur Platzhalter, da viel zu schwer und zu grobstollig. Gewicht wird dann bei etwa 12,5 Kilo liegen. 
Im neuen Jahr wirds dann evtl. nochmal komplett zerlegt, entlackt und lasurrot lackiert. Es sei denn, meiner Frau gefällts so. Mir ist der LV-Schriftzug zu dominant.
Noch eins mit dem großen:


----------



## Brixton (14. Dezember 2014)

Jan35i schrieb:


> 200 wären bei mir zuviel. Da kannste das Bike nicht mehr richtig führen.


Wo gibt's die vecnum zur Zeit?
Gibt's ja auch mit weniger Hub...


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2014)

Glaub derzeit nicht lieferbar. 
Es gibt sie nur direkt bei Vecnum.


----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2014)

DonCamilllo schrieb:


> Hallo Liteviller, hier mein 301er Mk11. Das Raw Finish gefällt mir am besten


Super Hammer geile Bilder. Und das Bike erst...


----------



## akastylez (14. Dezember 2014)

Da hat echt jemand Langeweile gehabt


----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Dezember 2014)

und / oder Talent! (und Photoshop) ... aber damit muss man auch umgehen können. Geile Bilder, DonCamillo!!


----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2014)

Bilder/Bike der Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (14. Dezember 2014)

Naja, vielleicht zuerst mal als Bild des Tages versuchen. Bei BDW geht es um was ganz anderes und von dem was man erkennen kann, scheint es jetzt nichts besonderes zu sein. Also aus UNSERER Sicht   Jetzt mal abgesehen vom polierten Rahmen und den Custom Decals der Gabel, aber das macht noch kein BDW


----------



## Jan35i (14. Dezember 2014)

Rüssel__ schrieb:


> Versteh ich grad nicht
> Ist doch klasse wenn man soweit wie möglich absenken kann......



Du fährst im steilen kombiniert mit ruppigen Gelände sicherer wenn das Rad über den Sattel noch stabilisieren kannst, sprich auf den Boden drücken kannst. Das funktioniert nicht mehr wenn der Sattel zu tief ist.


----------



## biker-wug (14. Dezember 2014)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Du fährst im steilen kombiniert mit ruppigen Gelände sicherer wenn das Rad über den Sattel noch stabilisieren kannst, sprich auf den Boden drücken kannst. Das funktioniert nicht mehr wenn der Sattel zu tief ist.


Geschmacksache, mir ist tief lieber als alles andere. Egal ob es schnell im Park ist, oder auch technisch in den Bergen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2014)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Du fährst im steilen kombiniert mit ruppigen Gelände sicherer wenn das Rad über den Sattel noch stabilisieren kannst, sprich auf den Boden drücken kannst. Das funktioniert nicht mehr wenn der Sattel zu tief ist.


Am Trail das Bike mit dem Hintern runterdrücken?
Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen....


----------



## Brixton (15. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Am Trail das Bike mit dem Hintern runterdrücken?
> Auf die Idee muss man erstmal kommen....


Das heist Du sollst Dich drauf setzen am Sattel wenns steil wird. ;-)
Wenns richtig steil runter geht dann ist der Sattel wh wieder weit genug heroben...
So weit runter kann ich den Sattel gar nicht stellen, dass ich ihn nicht zwischen die Knie bekomme.


----------



## DonCamilllo (15. Dezember 2014)

Danke, danke für die Blumen 
Langeweile habe ich sicherlich keine, ist eben auch ein Hobby. 

Habe mir eben mal die Bedingungen für ein BDW durchgelesen. Ist wohl ganz einfach so, dass das Bild gewinnt, das die meisten likes hat?!
Ja dann, schaun mer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (16. Dezember 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Im neuen Jahr wirds dann evtl. nochmal komplett zerlegt, entlackt und lasurrot lackiert. Es sei denn, meiner Frau gefällts so. Mir ist der LV-Schriftzug zu dominant.




Ich finde das weiße sehr schön und würde ein deiner Stelle das Geld für die Neulackierung lieber in einen anderen Dämper für das MK9(?) investieren - idealerweise mit QIA Hebeln. Fahrwerkstechnisch wirklicih eine Horizonterweiterung (s. mein Album).


----------



## Famulus36 (16. Dezember 2014)

Das Lackieren mache ich selbst, kostet also nur Material. Aber klar, wenn's ihr so gefällt, bleibts auch so.

Das MK 9 ist ein MK 8, mit dem Dämpfer hast du aber schon recht. Ich finde den DT zwar nicht unfahrbar, aber da steht demnächst trotzdem ein Wechsel an, entweder Monarch oder RP23, evtl. mit Qias Have Balls.


----------



## An der Alb (20. Dezember 2014)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Sattel und Umbau von 3-fach auf 2-fach. Sattel sollte eigentlich ein 66Sick werden, ist aber doch der SQlab geworden.


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2014)

Altes 301 MK8 in neuem Kleid. Aufgrund eines Problems am Rahmen musste der ehemals weiße Hauptrahmen getauscht werden und in diesem Zuge bekam auch der Rest einen neuen Anstrich. Auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank an die Jungs von Syntace / Liteville für die reibungslose Abwicklung.

Ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.





























Ja, und ich weiß, die Bremsleitung muss immer noch gekürzt werden...

Technische Daten:
301MK8 M
Pike 150 / 26"
Fox RP23 / TF Tuned
ZTR Flow Ex / 240s / Sapim CX-Ray
LEV 150
Hans Dampf tubeless 2,4"
Vector Carbon
Megaforce 2 / 50mm
XTR 970 Antrieb komplett
Avid Elixir CR 185mm/185mm

--> Gewicht komplett 12.9kg


----------



## Normansbike (21. Dezember 2014)

Richtig, richtig geiles Teil, finde die Farbe mit dem Rest sehr gelungen. Traum!


----------



## Normansbike (21. Dezember 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Altes 301 MK8 in neuem Kleid. Aufgrund eines Problems am Rahmen musste der ehemals weiße Hauptrahmen getauscht werden und in diesem Zuge bekam auch der Rest einen neuen Anstrich. Auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank an die Jungs von Syntace / Liteville für die reibungslose Abwicklung.
> 
> Ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.
> 
> ...



Sag mal gibt es etwa nur den einen Ausgang ( Aschenbecher) für die Sattelstütze? Oder gibt es noch einen Ausgang unten? Frage wegen meiner stealth, die ich gerne übernehmen würde. Foto wäre nett.


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sag mal gibt es etwa nur den einen Ausgang ( Aschenbecher) für die Sattelstütze? Oder gibt es noch einen Ausgang unten? Frage wegen meiner stealth, die ich gerne übernehmen würde. Foto wäre nett.


Norman, das ist ein MK8 - da gab's nur den Aschenbecher und noch nicht die Mxxxxi. Kann man aber wohl selber bohren


----------



## Famulus36 (21. Dezember 2014)

Hatten die noch einen MK8-Hauptrahmen auf Lager?
Welches Problem gab's denn?
Sieht auf alle Fälle cool aus.


----------



## tommi101 (21. Dezember 2014)

Stark das gelb,  RAL melonengelb?


----------



## Normansbike (21. Dezember 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Norman, das ist ein MK8 - da gab's nur den Aschenbecher und noch nicht die Mxxxxi. Kann man aber wohl selber bohren


Stimmt! Sorry. Ja, das mit bohren hab ich ja bei einem meiner Rahmen schon gemacht (Mk3) und bei den mk11 gibt es ja das Loch unten, daher war ich etwas verwirrt da ich in den annahme gewesen bin es wäre ein mk11.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Hatten die noch einen MK8-Hauptrahmen auf Lager?
> Welches Problem gab's denn?
> Sieht auf alle Fälle cool aus.



MK8 war anscheinend noch da.



tommi101 schrieb:


> Stark das gelb,  RAL melonengelb?



RAL 1006, Maisgelb


----------



## Nightjumper73 (21. Dezember 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Altes 301 MK8 in neuem Kleid. Aufgrund eines Problems am Rahmen musste der ehemals weiße Hauptrahmen getauscht werden und in diesem Zuge bekam auch der Rest einen neuen Anstrich. Auf diesem Wege nochmal vielen Dank an die Jungs von Syntace / Liteville für die reibungslose Abwicklung.
> 
> Ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.
> 
> ...




Glückwunsch, geile Farbe, um einiges besser als in vorher!

Hast Du mal überlegt die Felgenaufkleber zu entfernen?

Könnte etwas stimmiger/ruhiger wirken.....

Viele Grüße aus der Nachbarschaft

ciao


----------



## sinux (21. Dezember 2014)

Nightjumper73 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, geile Farbe, um einiges besser als in vorher!
> 
> ....



Naja, ich fand das weiß auch prima. Mal was anderes als immer nur schwarz und raw. Aber mir gefällt das Gelb auch besser...


----------



## ML-RIDER (21. Dezember 2014)

schönes Bike


----------



## uphillking (21. Dezember 2014)

Eins der schönsten in letzter Zeit. Klasse Farbe. Kommt mir igendwie bekannt vor:


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Dezember 2014)

...schick! Und so herrlich old school! Sogar noch CrMo


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Dezember 2014)

Stahl in gelb hab ich auch im Fundus 




um beim Thema zu bleiben hier noch mein MK8 in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## fanet82 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal noch mein 301 habs seit ner Weile schin fertig, aber jetzt mal noch ein Bildchen


----------



## sinux (22. Dezember 2014)

Sehr hübsch - grün stand für mich auch auf der Favoritenliste, wenn auch gepulvert.
Mehr persönlich sticht die güldene Kette zu sehr hervor. Das wird sich aber bei Benutzung sicherlich geben.
Im Einsatz im Wald sind alle Ketten schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (22. Dezember 2014)

grün ist soooo schön.


----------



## Sebastian301 (22. Dezember 2014)

Die 
Farbkombi wirkt Super!


----------



## lex-parker (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich beginne gerade ein neues 301 Projekt um das schlechte Wetter zu verdrängen .
Vorab aber noch mein erstes, altes und leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz befindliche 301 MK1 in einer DH Ausbaustufe für die 24h DH von Simmering:


 

 

Mal sehen ob ich die tage noch andere Bilder finde vom Zustand ganz am Anfang als CC/Marathon Gerät...

Die Wartezeit auf den neuen Rahmen ist unerträglich, weil er eigentlich schon da sein sollte...und jetzt ist doch Weihnachten!!!


----------



## Sebastian301 (23. Dezember 2014)

..das schaut dezent schnicke aus 
viel Spaß und erfolg mit dem neuen Projekt.


----------



## Normansbike (23. Dezember 2014)

lex-parker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich beginne gerade ein neues 301 Projekt um das schlechte Wetter zu verdrängen .
> Vorab aber noch mein erstes, altes und leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz befindliche 301 MK1 in einer DH Ausbaustufe für die 24h DH von Simmering:
> Anhang anzeigen 344648 Anhang anzeigen 344649
> ...


Schlechtes Wetter? Arbeite an deiner Einstellung, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter. Nur mehr mud Spaß.
Vorgestern leichter Abgang mit 5 Meter Hintern rutschen, beim zurückgehen bestimmt noch 4 mal aufs Ohr gelegt, da musste ich selber lachen.


 
Der Übertätet war schnell entlarvt.


----------



## fanet82 (23. Dezember 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch - grün stand für mich auch auf der Favoritenliste, wenn auch gepulvert.
> Mehr persönlich sticht die güldene Kette zu sehr hervor. Das wird sich aber bei Benutzung sicherlich geben.
> Im Einsatz im Wald sind alle Ketten schwarz


 
Geb dir recht, jetzt würde ich warscheinlich eine schwarze montieren, denn soo schwarz lass ich die nie werden, da gibts vorher eine Bikewäsche. Damals war der Gedanke jedoch halt da das Kashima Zeug ja auch so golden ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (23. Dezember 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Der Übertätet war schnell entlarvt.
> Anhang anzeigen 344667



Wie beim Auto auch - vorausschauend fahren


----------



## hempblend (23. Dezember 2014)

Gelb kommt bei mir auch gleich nach raw ..






Achja .. hatte viel Spass mit meinem custom qlt .. bis es geklaut wurde 

.. aber das 301 macht alles wieder gut


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2014)

das grüne Elox ist fein
Es wird Zeit, dass LV selbst auch endlich mal farbige Elox Rahmen anbietet !
irgendwie unverständlich wenn selbst die gesponserten LV Fahrer farbige Rahmen bei tfbikes holen.


zurück zum Thema....

ein Bild aus wärmeren Tagen
beim Bilder sichten wiedergefunden 





gleicher Tag, gleicher Aussichtspunkt, etwas andere Perspektive




(beides Autopanoramen direkt aus der Kamera)


----------



## hempblend (23. Dezember 2014)

Von "Drei Eichen" zum Drachenfels ? Schöne Tour, bin ich sehr lange nicht gewesen.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das grüne Elox ist fein
> Es wird Zeit, dass LV selbst auch endlich mal farbige Elox Rahmen anbietet !
> irgendwie unverständlich wenn selbst die gesponserten LV Fahrer farbige Rahmen bei tfbikes holen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normansbike (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man sich mal trifft wäre ich gerne dabei! Sollte mal ein Termin gemacht werden..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2014)

hempblend schrieb:


> Von "Drei Eichen" zum Drachenfels ? Schöne Tour, bin ich sehr lange nicht gewesen.


ne andere Ecke, Zigeunerfels


----------



## Th3Rock (24. Dezember 2014)

Mal wieder mein MK8 in aktueller Ausbaustufe


----------



## hempblend (24. Dezember 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal trifft wäre ich gerne dabei! Sollte mal ein Termin gemacht werden..



Ich wäre dabei! Allerdings bin ich momentan nicht in der Gegend, erst ab März wieder. Wie schaut es denn bei dir aus @Bjoern_U. ? Lust uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen?


----------



## Normansbike (24. Dezember 2014)

hempblend schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei! Allerdings bin ich momentan nicht in der Gegend, erst ab März wieder. Wie schaut es denn bei dir aus @Bjoern_U. ? Lust uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen?


Im März April, wie ihr könnt! Würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## Famulus36 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohes Fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (24. Dezember 2014)

So nen kleinen Rahmen wünsche ich mir auch noch für die Frau! Meine würde sich tierisch freuen!

Schöne Bescherung !


----------



## hempblend (24. Dezember 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Frohes Fest!



Gute Idee für nächstes Jahr  


Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. Dezember 2014)

endstufe 2014.
neu kamen dieses jahr hinzu... dämpfer (von rp23 auf floatx) van gegen van, umbau auf 1x11.


----------



## Famulus36 (24. Dezember 2014)

Hast du den RP23 noch?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Dezember 2014)

Die Kette kommt gut auf dem Rad! 
Was ist das grüne im Hintergrund? (nicht die Pflanzenwelt)


----------



## Famulus36 (24. Dezember 2014)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> So nen kleinen Rahmen wünsche ich mir auch noch für die Frau! Meine würde sich tierisch freuen!
> 
> Schöne Bescherung !


Meine hat grad leuchtende Augen.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (24. Dezember 2014)

Das glaube ich!


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. Dezember 2014)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Hast du den RP23 noch?


Ja, why?


----------



## Shabba (24. Dezember 2014)

hätte da auch noch nen rp 23 wenn bedarf besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Dezember 2014)

hempblend schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei! Allerdings bin ich momentan nicht in der Gegend, erst ab März wieder. Wie schaut es denn bei dir aus @Bjoern_U. ? Lust uns ein paar Trails zu zeigen?





Normansbike schrieb:


> Im März April, wie ihr könnt! Würde mich echt freuen.



das können wir gerne mal machen 



Schöne Weihnachten allen ! 
Gruß Björn


----------



## Famulus36 (24. Dezember 2014)

Shabba schrieb:


> hätte da auch noch nen rp 23 wenn bedarf besteht.


Jep. Soll aber in ein MK8, also 190er EBL.


----------



## Leines (25. Dezember 2014)

Hier mal mein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Es heißt black falcon und hat ein Geburtsgewicht von 11,2 kg




Hoffentlich klappt es mit dem Bild ........ Leider net. Probiere weiter.  .......es geht!


----------



## rappelkiste (25. Dezember 2014)

@Leines




Du musst den BB-Code nehmen...


----------



## Leines (25. Dezember 2014)

@rappelkiste : Danke. Habs gefunden.


----------



## uphillking (25. Dezember 2014)

11,2kg? Net schlecht Herr Specht 
Wie gewogen? Personenwaage oder gescheite(!) Hängewaage?
27,5 Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (25. Dezember 2014)

@Leines
Gibt's ne Teileliste noch dazu?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2014)

die 11,2kg erklären sich mit einem Blick auf die großen Bilder doch recht schnell... das ist eine XC/Marathon Kiste mit Leichtbau in vielen Ecken
z.B.:
kein Sattelschnellspanner ( )
Carbonstütze
leichte Pellen
Leichtbausattel (mit einem für meinen Allerwertesten besch... Komfort)
rel. kurzer gerader Carbon Lenker
XX1 Schaltung
usw.

mir würde es so nicht taugen, allein der Umstand den Sattel nicht mal eben schnell absenken zu können und die Reifen würden mir das Einsatzgebiet zu sehr einschränken zumal das 301 ja ein breites Feld abdecken kann. Für die Ausstattung ist es IMHO schon fast "schwer". 
Das rund 1kg Mehrgewicht, das man mit einer dem Spektrum des 301 besser angepassteren Ausstattung dann hat, ist es mir wert. 
Kommt eben darauf an was man damit machen will.
Daher @Leines viel Spaß mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk !
Ich bin mal gespannt ob es sein Geburtsgewicht halten kann oder auch das den Weg vieler 301 hier im LV Forum nehmen wird


----------



## Fritz101 (25. Dezember 2014)

Meinem Vorschreiber muss ich voll und ganz zustimmen.

Mein 301 hatte ein Geburtsgewicht von ca 11,5 kg.
Mittlerweile ist es bei 12,4 gelandet, durch breite Reifen, einem bequemen Sattel, breitem Lenker, größere Bremsscheibe und und und.

Mir macht es so viel mehr Spaß.

Aber auch jeder so wie er meint. Das ist ja das schöne am 301.


----------



## uphillking (25. Dezember 2014)

Na, ja. Die 11,2 kommen mir schon etwas optimistisch vor. OK, Sattel ist Leichtbau. Aber sonst? z.B. Reifen sind Protection, Pedale sind XT, RS Revelation, Griffe auch nicht leicht. Alles Standardware.
Mein MK3 im Fotoalbum hat echte 11,18kg. Komplett XTR (inkl. 1525g Laufräder) leichte RoRo, Schellspanner, 1650g-Gabel, 1-fach Schaltung, Schaumstoff-Griffe, Carbonlenker u Stütze, Titanschrauben hier und dort.
Deswegen meine Frage nach der Waage ;-)

Ich baue mir gerade ein neues MK11-3 auf. Mit XX1, Pike, 2,4er 27,5" Bereifung, Syntace Parts und hier und dort leichtem Firlefanz komm ich voraussichtlich auf 11,7-12kg.


----------



## Leines (25. Dezember 2014)

wie gewünscht hier noch ein paar Angaben zum bike:
es handelt sich um ein 10 years editions-bike All mountain mit folgenden Änderungen:

Sattel: tune speedneedle marathon
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite (600mm)
Vorbau: Syntace F109 (90mm)
Bremsen: Avid Elixir 9 mit 185er Scheiben
Laufräder: Syntace W30 MX-S 27,5 (glaube, dass sie so heißen. Auf jeden Fall die mit den schwarzen Messerspeichen)
Reifen: Conti x-king 2,2 tubeless

Pedale: XT
Mein Händler sagte er hat es gewogen. Resultat wären 11,2 kg. Werde es mal nachwiegen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Dezember 2014)

Das Bike muss dir beim Fahren Spaß machen, nicht beim wiegen. 
Lass dich nicht zur Rechenschaft auf der Waage  zwingen.


----------



## icube (25. Dezember 2014)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> endstufe 2014.
> neu kamen dieses jahr hinzu... dämpfer (von rp23 auf floatx) van gegen van, umbau auf 1x11.



super Aufbau  Paar Worte zum Float X wären super 

Gruß icube


----------



## Andi_72 (26. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Bike muss dir beim Fahren Spaß machen, nicht beim wiegen.
> Lass dich nicht zur Rechenschaft auf der Waage  zwingen.


...du hast ja so recht! Überleg auch alle paar Wochen wo ich was hätte einsparen können.

Wenn nur die 13,8kg bergauf den gleichen Spaß machen würden wie bergrunter...

Aber ich kann mir Deine Antwort denken: mehr Beintraining..


----------



## chaka biker (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
habe jetzt schon mehrfach von MK11-3 oder 2 gelesen, gibt es da denn Unterschiede zu den einzelnen Rahmen und wie erkennd man welcher es denn genau ist ?

Danke und Gruß
Werner


----------



## guido21 (27. Dezember 2014)

Für alle Besucher dieses Forums:







LV 301Mk9, L mit 1 x 10 Antrieb (Shimano XT, RaceFace 32er NW, OneUpComponents 11-42) und Float X - 32er Float DRCV. LRS ist EASTON Havoc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (27. Dezember 2014)

Meine Edition ...


----------



## Normansbike (27. Dezember 2014)

TheRace schrieb:


> Meine Edition ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 345410


Geil! Schick mir doch bitte noch paar Fotos! Würde sie gerne in meinen Tread einbauen. Find das Bike echt Granate.


----------



## wildermarkus (27. Dezember 2014)

@guido21 

Wo hast das OneUpComponents 11-42 Ritzel gekauft?

Gruß


----------



## guido21 (27. Dezember 2014)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @guido21
> 
> Wo hast das OneUpComponents 11-42 Ritzel gekauft?
> 
> Gruß



Internet: http://www.oneupcomponents.com/


----------



## Shabba (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier nun mein finales Bike. Es werden wohl nur noch ein paar Änderungen an den Decals kommen


----------



## Toolkid (27. Dezember 2014)

sorry - falscher thread


----------



## Normansbike (27. Dezember 2014)

Toolkid schrieb:


> sorry - falscher thread


Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Dezember 2014)

guido21 schrieb:


> Für alle Besucher dieses Forums:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Optisch ein schöner Aufbau  

Deinen Eindruck zum Float X hast Du im Nachbarthread ja schon beschrieben. Aber eine Frage bleibt für mich. Wie willst Du mit dieser Gabel das Potential des Dämpfers beurteilen? In meinen Augen passt da die "Fahrwerks-Balance" in Sachen Performance überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Normansbike (27. Dezember 2014)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Optisch ein schöner Aufbau
> 
> Deinen Eindruck zum Float X hast Du im Nachbarthread ja schon beschrieben. Aber eine Frage bleibt für mich. Wie willst Du mit dieser Gabel das Potential des Dämpfers beurteilen? In meinen Augen passt da die "Fahrwerks-Balance" in Sachen Performance überhaupt nicht.


Und warum soll die Balance nicht passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (27. Dezember 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Und warum soll die Balance nicht passen?



ich bin der Meinung, dass eine 32er Float im Vergleich zum Float X unterdimensioniert ist. Ich bin diesen Sommer in meinem MK8 von einer Talas  32 mit 150mm (26") auf eine Manitou Mattoc mit 140mm (650B - Laufrad weiterhin 26") umgestiegen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass aufgrund der EBL der Lenkwinkel ca. 0,5° flacher wird, ist das einfach in Sachen Dämpfungsperformance eine ganz andere Nummer. Sobald es schnell und/oder ruppig wird, eröffnet sich selbst mit dem guten alten Mk8 eine neue Dimension. Es sind auch die Kleinigkeiten wie z.B. die ausgezeichnete Bremstraktion mit der Mattoc in Steilstücken. Insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund des doch recht steilen Lenkwinkels. In das hier gezeigte Rad gehört als Pendant eine 2015er Float 36. Oder eben eine Pike bzw. Mattoc.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Dezember 2014)

Mit der neuen 36er Float kannst du 1cm mehr Federweg fahren ohne den Lenkwinkel zu verändern.
Die baut rd. 1cm flacher als andere Gabeln.
Ansonst kann man das Ding in 10mm Schritten traveln.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (28. Dezember 2014)

hier stand quatsch


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit der neuen 36er Float kannst du 1cm mehr Federweg fahren ohne den Lenkwinkel zu verändern.
> Die baut rd. 1cm flacher als andere Gabeln.
> Ansonst kann man das Ding in 10mm Schritten traveln.



Von welchen Werten gehst Du aus? Meine Float 36 mit 160mm FW hat einen EBL von 555mm. Meine Mattoc baut mit 140mm nur 532mm hoch. Die 10mm kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Eigentlich hat die Mattoc unter Berücksichtigung des Federwegs 3mm "Vorsprung".


----------



## MarkusLite (28. Dezember 2014)

Also meine neue 650B 36er Float hat bei 160mm 549mm EBL.
Die kannst du bis 110mm runter traveln.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich vergleiche die 2014er Float mit der 2015er Float, bzw. mit der 34er.
36er und 34er haben jetzt gleiche Einbauhöhe.
http://enduro-mtb.com/fox-36-float-factory-rc2-2015-erster-eindruck-details/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja...mit der neuen fox ist man schon super variabel unterwegs; das gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## coastalwolf (28. Dezember 2014)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich vergleiche die 2014er Float mit der 2015er Float, bzw. mit der 34er.
> 36er und 34er haben jetzt gleiche Einbauhöhe.
> http://enduro-mtb.com/fox-36-float-factory-rc2-2015-erster-eindruck-details/



Ach so. Du wolltest herausstellen, dass Fox jetzt endlich auf dem Niveau der Konkurrenz angekommen ist 

Habe heute nochmals im Keller nachgemessen (alle 650B):

Pike		160mm   555mm
Float 36  160mm   555mm
Mattoc	140mm   532mm

Also quasi Gleichstand zwischen allen Wettbewerbern....


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2014)

Keine Ahnung womit du was misst?

Die Float baut bei 160/650b 549mm?


----------



## kubad (28. Dezember 2014)

oficiel Fox 160mm - 650B  554,4 +/-5mm


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2014)

2015er?


----------



## kubad (28. Dezember 2014)

Zeichnung ist fur 2013 650B 34 Fox


----------



## kubad (28. Dezember 2014)

ich versuche fur 2015 finden


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Dezember 2014)

nimm doch einfach meinen Link?


----------



## kubad (28. Dezember 2014)

ja du hast recht die neue 36 650B ist um 5mm niedriger


----------



## DC. (28. Dezember 2014)

Könnt ihr das nicht besser im Gabelthema bequatschen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (29. Dezember 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin gefressen zu werden: Hier sind meines Wissens die meisten 301 Fahrer und vor allem Selbstaufbauer unterwegs, und diese bitte ich hiermit um Hilfe: Wie verlege ich den Zug für eine KindShock Lev (nicht Integra) am 301 Mk11?

Laut Aufbauanleitung gibt es vorne ein Langloch unten und hinten ein Langloch oben um einen solchen Zug da durchzukriegen, aber dazwischen liegt aus meiner Sicht ein dickes Fettes Lager - soll da tatsächlich ein Zug dran vorbei bzw. durch? Wie ist der Trick?

Habe hier versucht mein Dilemma zu illustrieren, kann mich jemand zur Weihnachtszeit erleuchten bitte? Dann zeige ich auch sehr gerne den fertigen Aufbau http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1756541?in=set

Leicht ratlos, vielleicht einfach unterzuckert,
Pitr


----------



## Onkelshort (29. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal: coole Farbe des Rahmens!
Ich hab ein mk8 da ist ein loch quasi direkt über den Dämpfer. Den Zug unter dem oberrohr verlegen und dann ab dem Dämpfer durch den aschenbecher nach oben. Oder ich hab die Frage nicht richtig verstanden? Da ist eigentlich Ruhe ne menge Platz. Ein Lager sollte da nicht sein.

Jetzt hab ich nochmal richtig hingeguckt. Also beim mk8 scheint das anders zu sein. Da fummelt man nix durch den Rahmen, als unten vorbei und dann durch loch Nummer 2 nach oben. 
Grüße Tim


----------



## pitr_dubovich (29. Dezember 2014)

Also fracht nich` nach Sonnenschein aber ich hab`s geschafft diesen Zug durchs Oberrohr zu bekommen, durch kontinuierliches herumstochern und wilde Drahtangel-Konstuktionen. Das ist ja eine Fummelei für jemanden der Vater und Mutter erschlagen hat bzw. Gynokologen bzw. Zahnärzte. Wird wohl nur noch getoppt von dem Drama was sich abspielen wird wenn jemals der hintere Schaltzug getauscht werden muss. Das war beim Mk7 deutlich simpler (schnüff, es fehlt mir)

Danke für das Kompliment wegen der Farbe, muss ich vollumfänglich weiterreichen an Sascha von Kurbelkraft in Stadthagen (Liteville Werksstation). Hundertzehnprozentiger Service von der Farb- und Stilberatung über Demontage und Logistik bis hin zur Ausstattung bis ins letzte Detail was man beim Aufbau ggf. brauche könnte (Schrauben, Zugführungen, Zuspruch...).

Wer Farbe oder Service braucht ist da definitiv richtig.

@Tim: Danke für die schnelle Hilfe,
Pitr


----------



## Onkelshort (29. Dezember 2014)

Dann montiert der nächstes mal bestimmt auch die vario stütze


----------



## madagascar (29. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Dezember 2014)

Das hier ist die Galerie und nicht das Kellerverließ


----------



## pitr_dubovich (29. Dezember 2014)

Na dann hier mal was buntes! Muss noch ein paar Luxusprobleme lösen, ansonsten wird es langsam.

Best regards,
Pitr


----------



## pitr_dubovich (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## stiflers-mom (30. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir fehlt jetzt nur noch der richtige Antrieb!
Es wird wohl die X01 Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (30. Dezember 2014)

Seeehr hübsch, die neue Hope hab ich auch noch hier liegen. Bei der M4 kann man die Leitung hinten nur mit viel Gefummel außen rum legen, der Abgang an der V4 passt perfekt am 301 mit 180mm hinten wie man bei Dir sieht. Ich persönlich konnte mich aber bei meinem Aufbau mit dem schwarz nicht befreunden. Hoffe sehr, dass Hope die V4 irgendwann auch in Alu natur mit Tech Evo Hebeln anbieten, der neue ist ja genauso kurz wie bei Shimano. Wie ist es Dir gelungen die Stahlflex-Leitungen in die Liteville-Zughalter zu fummeln? Mir tat`s bei jeder Schraubenumdrehung weh.

Best regards,
Pitr


----------



## stiflers-mom (30. Dezember 2014)

jo das mit den halterungen war echt kacke. ich hab schon überlegt ob ich da mit der rundfeile dran gehe. hab es dann aber doch so gemacht aber das ist schon ganz schön eng alles.
wenn es die v4 in alu gegeben hätte dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich ins grübeln gekommen. 
so wurde es halt schwarz und gut. wenn ich mal bock auf farbe habe dann hol ich mir die kleinteile in bunt


----------



## uphillking (30. Dezember 2014)

----


----------



## Andi_72 (30. Dezember 2014)

Schickes Rad! Nur hoher Putzaufwand!

Die Sattelstütze (Verstellbereich) hätte auch nicht länger sein dürfen


----------



## dieterAschmitz (30. Dezember 2014)

@stiflers-mom
Schön - so silber mit schwarz, aber hol dir doch mal nen ordentlichen Halter fürs Garmin, den kannste auch so verbauen dass das Garmin "neben" dem Vorbau anliegt...

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Computer/...Fly-Computer-Halterung-fuer-Garmin-weiss.html

Gruß Dieter


----------



## knappo (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knappo (30. Dezember 2014)

Miami vice Edition


----------



## Nightjumper73 (30. Dezember 2014)

knappo schrieb:


> Miami vice Edition


genau daran habe ich auch gedacht ))))


----------



## lex-parker (30. Dezember 2014)

@knappo: Hast du die Deals auf dem Hauptrahmen auch in Miami vice style gemacht, oder ist der Rahmen dort blank? Sieht auf jeden Fall echt cool aus ... und vor allem sauber, im Gegensatz zu den Reifen ! Ist ja auch bestes Matschwetter...top!

Zu meinem Projekt: Der Rahmen ist bis heute noch immer nicht da, wird wohl dieses Jahr auch nicht mehr kommen !
Aber generell wird es ein Mix aus Neuteilen und welches aus dem Fundus, sowie dem Spender, meinem 601 MK1. Das wird dann anders aufgebaut...Mache die Tage noch eine Abschlusstour, bevor es zerlegt und alles mal gedeckt und gereinigt wird. Bilder folgen in der 601 Galerie.

Und ja, ich fahre auch bei schlechtem Wetter und besitze auch die passenden Klamotten dazu. Ist eben jetzt die Jahreszeit wo man mehr Zeit hat um sich ein vielleicht unnötiges Projekt zusammen zustellen damit die Zeit im dunkeln (ich habe noch keine vernünftigen Lampen für einen nightride, haha).

Wünsche auf jeden Fall allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...


----------



## knappo (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte den eigendlich hellblau lackieren, hab mir ne NCS Farbe mischen lassen und weiß hab ich gekriegt. Ganz in weiß sah das bischen langweilig aus deshalb hab ich das jetzt so gemacht. In natura sieht's besser aus als auf den fotos


----------



## lex-parker (30. Dezember 2014)

Naja zwischen einer NCS blau und dem bekommenen weiß liegen ja selten, oder ist es nur so hellblau, dass man es nicht erkennt?
Mein neues wird auf "farbig"...bin mal gespannt was ich bekomme und wie es dann in natura wirkt? Wenn er denn mal käme!!


----------



## lex-parker (30. Dezember 2014)

...liegen ja Welten... meinte ich


----------



## knappo (30. Dezember 2014)

Die treffen irgendwie nie die Farben die wir ordern aber diesmal war's total daneben. Außendienstler hat's auf den Klarlack geschoben. Wahrscheinlich unsere letzte Bestellung.


----------



## mw01 (30. Dezember 2014)

stiflers-mom schrieb:


> Bei mir fehlt jetzt nur noch der richtige Antrieb!
> Es wird wohl die X01 Gruppe.



Die Raw schauen neu immer fein aus. G'fällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## lex-parker (30. Dezember 2014)

knappo schrieb:


> Die treffen irgendwie nie die Farben die wir ordern aber diesmal war's total daneben. Außendienstler hat's auf den Klarlack geschoben. Wahrscheinlich unsere letzte Bestellung.



Wie kann den Klarlack einen Rahmen von hellblau nach weiß verfälschen??


----------



## Sebastian301 (30. Dezember 2014)

mw01 schrieb:


> Die Raw schauen neu immer fein aus. G'fällt mir richtig gut.


Man kann die RAW Oberfläche etwas behandeln, dann bleibt sie schön Patina frei. Die Patina hat mir am Anfang gefallen, doch nach nem Jahr sieht es nicht mehr schön aus. Da kann man Putzen wie man möchte! Nach der Behandlung ist der Rahmen auch nach Schlammschlachten wie geleckt nach der Reinigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wubu (31. Dezember 2014)

knappo schrieb:


> Miami vice Edition



Das ist ja der absolute Oberhammer!!! 
Seit langem das originellste und kreativste, das ich gesehen habe! Wesentlich besser, als nur alles wahllos bunt zu machen, so daß es am Ende wie ein Testbild oder die CSD-Edition aussieht.

Und zieh dir mal ein T-Shirt an.


----------



## tottix (31. Dezember 2014)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346265


Schönes Blau! Wo hast du das denn eloxieren lassen ?


----------



## pitr_dubovich (1. Januar 2015)

tottix schrieb:


> Schönes Blau! Wo hast du das denn eloxieren lassen ?



Die Farbe habe ich http://www.kurbel-kraft.de/ zu verdanken. Wo genau eloxiert wurde kann ich nicht sagen, bin aber sehr begeistert vom Ergebnis.

Best regards, Pitr


----------



## pitr_dubovich (3. Januar 2015)

Best of Alu ist fertig! Abfahrt!! Draussen schneit`s!!!






301 Mk11-2 in XL mit 26" Laufrädern für einen Fahrer mit 190 cm Gesamt- und 90 cm Schrittlänge. Gewicht 14,04 Kilo mit Flaschenhalter (brauch ich) und Pedale (brauch ich auch;-)

Happy Trails,
Pitr


----------



## DC. (3. Januar 2015)

Bis auf Lenker&Vorbau ist es ein nettes Fahrrad


----------



## pitr_dubovich (3. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank, der Koch trinkt Bier

Ein standesgemäßer Linker liegt schon hier , VRO ist aber a) nach wie vor ziemlich geniales Prinzip und b) unschlagbar um herauszufinden welche Vorbaulänge bzw. Neigung sich auf dem neuen Gefährt gut anfühlt

Leider ist halt bei dem System bei 740mm Schluss, sonst würde ich ihn weiterfahren.

Best regards,
Pitr


----------



## uphillking (3. Januar 2015)

Ich würd noch ein paar zusätzliche Leitungen einziehen. Sieht so leer aus da vorne


----------



## pitr_dubovich (3. Januar 2015)

Bisserl kürzen muss noch sein, hast` recht, ansonsten bin ich für funktional äquivalente Vorschläge offen: Ausfahrbahre Gelenkprothesen statt Teleskop-Sattelstütze hat Syntace noch nicht im Programm,  Singlespeed-Aufbau bewahrte zwar die cleane Optik erwies sich aber an Steigungen als unpraktisch und BMX-mäßig ohne Vorderrad-Bremse war nur stylish bis zum An- bzw. Aufschlag am Ende der Abfahrt;-)

Um das Leitungsproblem zu lösen müssen wir daher wohl warten bis zur drahtlos angesteuerten Automatikschaltung mit *Volld*igitalem *e*lektro*p*neumatischem *p*ulmonal-*e*mpathischem *N*anointerface: Schaltet bei jedem chemoelektrischem Kurzschluss im Kleinhirn und kommt garantiert zur nächsten Eurobike. Ich hab`das speichermäßig schon mal vorgerüstet, der Warp-Kern im Sitzrohr kann bei Kernschmelze durch zusätzliche Bohrungen im Tretlager abtropfen;-))





Beste Grüße und nix für Ungut,
Pitr


----------



## dersteini (3. Januar 2015)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> Um das Leitungsproblem zu lösen müssen wir daher wohl warten bis zur drahtlos angesteuerten Automatikschaltung mit *Volld*igitalem *e*lektro*p*neumatischem *p*ulmonal-*e*mpathischem *N*anointerface: Schaltet bei jedem chemoelektrischem Kurzschluss im Kleinhirn und kommt garantiert zur nächsten Eurobike. Ich hab`das speichermäßig schon mal vorgerüstet, der Warp-Kern im Sitzrohr kann bei Kernschmelze durch zusätzliche Bohrungen im Tretlager abtropfen;-))


 sehr schön!!!!

...auch das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dersteini (3. Januar 2015)

hier mal meins in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Januar 2015)

pitr_dubovich schrieb:


> Best of Alu ist fertig! Abfahrt!! Draussen schneit`s!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 347349
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Bike.
Daumen und so.


----------



## Fritz101 (6. Januar 2015)

Wir im schönen Bergischen Land haben auch Schnee.


----------



## sircube (7. Januar 2015)

Kleines Update: Pike raus (verstehe niemals den Hype um die Gabel) 2015 Float mit 170mm rein ....... Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht !!!
Und die XT Bremse mußte der neuen XTR Trail weichen........was soll ich sagen.......Hammer das Teil.


----------



## sircube (7. Januar 2015)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. Januar 2015)

Die Pike sah bestimmt super aus in schwarz. Das Gold der fox... Naja  . .aber funzen muss es ja.. Auch so Hammergeiles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2015)

Wie ist der Unterschied der Bremse?


----------



## sircube (8. Januar 2015)

Die Dosierbarkeit ist eine ganz andere als bei der XT und die Qualität ist überragend.


----------



## uphillking (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Januar 2015)

Über welche Bremse wird gesprochen? Die Cleg?


----------



## Pure_Power (14. Januar 2015)

sircube schrieb:


> … neuen XTR Trail weichen…




?!?


----------



## mi.ro (16. Januar 2015)

An alle!! Ich möchte alle, die von mir einen Guard bekommen haben bitten mal hier kurzes Statement abzugeben. Zufrieden oder nicht? Geld bezahlt und nix bekommen...? Außer der Leute die noch offiziell warten. Ich weiß, einige warten schon länger! Oder besser: Damit nicht der Thread zugemüllt wird gebt diesem Beitrag ein Like wenn ihr zufrieden seid. Beschwerden könnt ihhr ja verbal  äußern!

Ich wär euch sehr verbunden!


----------



## san_andreas (16. Januar 2015)

Ich habe von mi:ro meinen DH Bash bekommen, genau nach meinen Vorgaben und super gefertigt. Voll zufrieden.
Beim Sattel mache ich auch gerne mit !
Außerdem findet man nicht so schnell jemand, der so kompetent in seinem Bereich ist.


----------



## stiflers-mom (17. Januar 2015)

Ich habs geschafft  
...bin fertig
12,97Kg


----------



## uphillking (17. Januar 2015)

Schick, sieht fast aus wie meins 

nur schwerer


----------



## stiflers-mom (17. Januar 2015)

ich wollte was robustes! gewicht war bei mir eher nebensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (17. Januar 2015)

Schon OK. War doch nur Spaß. 
Mein Focus liegt etwas anders. Motto: nur so schwer wie nötig - aber so leicht wie möglich. Und Geld spielt keine Rolex


----------



## Ghoste (17. Januar 2015)

Scheint schon zu passen ungefähr. Wobei ich bei den Teilen auch beinahe weniger erwartet hätte...
Bin mit 2-fach und komplett Shimano XT/SLX und ohne Carbon-Gedöhns auch bei 12,9kg gewesen.
(Bei ansonsten gleicher Ausstattung, bis auf LRS...)
Mit Robusteren Reifen bzw. teilweise "echten" Tubeless Reifen bei 13,4kg
Aber die HD wiegen ja auch nicht die Welt 
Gefällt aber sehr dein Bike


----------



## stiflers-mom (17. Januar 2015)

ich muss dazu sagen das ich es auch nur mit einer billig kofferwage gewogen habe. kann ich ja später nochmal überprüfen. das wichtigste ist aber... das teil ist schweinegeil. morgen mach ich mal die erste ausfahrt. 
ick freu mir


----------



## Kevin0679 (18. Januar 2015)

Immer dieser Gewichtsquatsch! Ist anscheinend der Schwanzlängenvergleich für Arme!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2015)

@Kevin0679 es wird keiner gezwungen mitzumachen!
außerdem hat es immer mal wieder Unterhaltungswert


----------



## stiflers-mom (18. Januar 2015)

naja das gerede über das gewicht gehört ja irgendwo dazu wenn man sich ein bike selbst aufbaut.


----------



## DC. (18. Januar 2015)

Leitungsgewirr am Lenker ist etwas unschön. Schiebe lieber noch was mehr Bremsleitung nach hinten zur Bremse damit ne größere Schlaufe am Bremssattel entsteht. So wie es jetzt ausschaut, reißt die beim vollen Einfedern ab.

Gewicht interessiert nur vor der Eisdiele


----------



## TheRace (18. Januar 2015)

Kinners!
Hier gehören Bilder rein, kein "Blabla" - das ist ein eigener Thread 

Geiles Wetter heute!


----------



## Phil-Joe (19. Januar 2015)

Feini. Nur mit dem Raw werd' ich einfach nicht warm. Da würde mir nicht in den Keller oder ins Zimmer rollern. Sorry, not my Style. Da reizt mich das eloxierte oben vom Pitr besser.

Aber: Je nach Gusto. Gut, dass Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Wäre ja öde, wenn wir alle ähnlich oder gleich aussehende Bike fuhren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkelshort (20. Januar 2015)

Hier ein Update zu meinem 301. Neue decals, neue Gabel (float 160) und theoretisch auch neuer rockerarm... der sagt mir in 160 aber nicht so zu wie der 140er. Eindeutig mehr federweg aber vorwärts geht's deutlich schlechter(was ja auch irgendwie klar war)... deswegen wahrscheinlich zurück zum 140er.. Und wieder die kronolog stütze dran. Die command post funktioniert einfach nicht in dem Rahmen


----------



## Kevin0679 (20. Januar 2015)

Meins ist das Teil mal überhaupt nicht, aber das muss es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Onkelshort (20. Januar 2015)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Meins ist das Teil mal überhaupt nicht, aber das muss es ja auch nicht.


Dem zweiten Teil stimme ich voll und ganz zu


----------



## captainkroggy (20. Januar 2015)

geiles Teil... aber... mit DER Lampe musst du 5 psi mehr auf die Gabel geben, oder?!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Januar 2015)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Meins ist das Teil mal überhaupt nicht, aber das muss es ja auch nicht.


Und los gehts wieder, gleich sind Züge und Spacer dran...


----------



## Onkelshort (20. Januar 2015)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> geiles Teil... aber... mit DER Lampe musst du 5 psi mehr auf die Gabel geben, oder?!


Ich seh schlecht in dunkeln. Die Lampe ist schon gut! Aber tagsüber nicht unbedingt nötig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (20. Januar 2015)

Onkelshort, wo hast Du die Decals machen lassen?


----------



## Onkelshort (20. Januar 2015)

Selbst designt und bei style4bike drucken lassen. Das logo gibt's bei Google


----------



## Mountain77 (20. Januar 2015)




----------



## Stuntfrosch (20. Januar 2015)

Schickes Teil!!
Noch keine Probleme mit der Stütze gehabt??


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Januar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und los gehts wieder, gleich sind Züge und Spacer dran...



Könnte man kurzum mit lieblos beschreiben.


----------



## Onkelshort (20. Januar 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Schickes Teil!!
> Noch keine Probleme mit der Stütze gehabt??


Nein keine Probleme. Funktioniert seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme.


HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Könnte man kurzum mit lieblos beschreiben.


Immer ein Auge für's wesentliche


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Januar 2015)

Züge werden überbewertet...........


----------



## Onkelshort (21. Januar 2015)

Züge kürzen, bremsen entlüften... für wen klingt das nicht nach Spaß


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. Januar 2015)

Also farblich gefällt mir das Ding. Endlich mal kein Raw, was immer so gehyped wird. Für mich ist das die Faulheit der Hersteller, sich weitergehend mit dem Design der Bikes zu beschäftigen, wenn man sie raw verkauft.


----------



## reitera (21. Januar 2015)

Schönes Specialized


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (21. Januar 2015)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Züge kürzen, bremsen entlüften... für wen klingt das nicht nach Spaß



Wenn Dir selber Aufbauen keinen Spaß machst, musst Du eben das nächste Mal zum Händler gehen. Oder hast Du schottische Vorfahren?


----------



## Onkelshort (21. Januar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Wenn Dir selber Aufbauen keinen Spaß machst, musst Du eben das nächste Mal zum Händler gehen. Oder hast Du schottische Vorfahren?


Ne hab ich nicht aber das ist einfach nicht meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung.. Zum Händler muss ich auch nicht, hat auch so gut funktioniert und das Aufbauen hat sehr wohl Spass gemacht. Von daher alles gut, aber danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Januar 2015)

Das Einzige was mich an dem Rad von Onkelshort stört sind diese völlig überladenen Aufkleber am Laufradsatz, die machen das Gesamtbild so unruhig. Spacer und co sind IMO zweitrangig und den Kabelsalat macht er irgendwann aus Entnervung sicher selber weg 

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: Ich fürchte meine Litevilles würden hier auch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2015)

Wo seht Ihr denn Spacer???


----------



## Onkelshort (21. Januar 2015)

(da sind keine)


----------



## Phil-Joe (21. Januar 2015)

Dito.
Es sei denn, das Fehlen wird bemängelt.


----------



## KäptnFR (21. Januar 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Es sei denn, das Fehlen wird bemängelt.




Dazu fällt mir irgendwie folgende Geschichte ein:

Der Fuchs und der Wolf wissen nicht, was sie tun sollen. Da schlägt der Fuchs vor: "Komm’ wir gehen zum Hasen und hauen ihm den Arsch voll." - "Tolle Idee, aber wir müssen doch auch einen Grund dafür haben", meint da der Wolf. "Das ist doch kein Problem: Wir gehen jetzt zum Hasen und wenn er die Tür auf macht und keine Kappe auf hat, bekommt er den Arsch voll, weil er keine Kappe auf hat, und wenn er eine auf hat, bekommt der den Arsch voll, weil er eine Kappe auf hat."

Gesagt, getan, sie gehen zum Hasen, der Hase macht die Tür auf, hat keine Kappe auf und bekommt den Arsch voll, weil er keine Kappe auf hat.

Am nächsten Tag treffen Fuchs und Wolf sich wieder und wissen schon wieder nicht, was sie tun sollen. Und der Fuchs schlägt vor, wieder zum Hasen zu gehen und ihm den Arsch vollzuhauen. "Aber da müssen wir doch wieder einen Grund haben, und zwar einen anderen", meint der Wolf. "Alles kein Problem", antwortet der listige Fuchs, "wir gehen jetzt zum Hasen und fragen ihn nach Zigaretten. Gibt er uns welche mit Filter, bekommt er den Arsch voll, weil er uns Zigaretten mit Filter geben wollte, gibt er uns welche ohne, bekommt der den Arsch voll, weil die Zigaretten keine Filter haben."

Als sie zum Hasen kommen, öffnet dieser die Tür und fragt, was sie denn wollen. Sie fragen ihn nach Zigaretten und der Hase fragt zurück: "Möchtet ihr welche mit oder ohne Filter?" Da schaut der Wolf den Fuchs an und meint nur: "Merkst Du was? Der hat ja schon wieder keine Kappe auf!"


----------



## Rüssel__ (21. Januar 2015)

Tobi das war ein Volltreffer


----------



## Onkelshort (30. Januar 2015)

Kürzen jetzt alle noch schnell ihre Leitungen und Züge und bauen ihre Spacertürme ab bis wieder neue Bikes gepostet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.rosegger (30. Januar 2015)

*Anbei zur Info an Interessierte...*
Update eines 301 MK10

*Historie:*
- 2x10fach 12,86kg (Seite 272)
- 1x10fach 12,47kg (Seite 434)
- Shimano Schaltwerk XTR + SaintSuperShortCage 12,44kg

Habe SRAM gegen Shimano Multi-Release getauscht um beim Schalten in die schnelleren Gänge gleich mehrere überspringen zu können - diese Funktion habe ich erst mit dem Wechsel zu 1x10 vermißt. Das neue XTR Schaltwerk schaltet überraschend knackig - ist vergleichsweise schmäler gebaut und wurde individuell mit einem SaintSuperShortCage verschmolzen - bis dato funkt´s bestens. So, nun Hardfacts und mein Beitrag an die Community...
-Rosegger Style-

*


*


----------



## uphillking (30. Januar 2015)

26x11! 
Verlierste auf der Ebene jedes Rennen gegen nen dreijährigen aufm Bobbycar 

Hab den selben Sattel versucht zu montieren. Bei mir hat der RXL nicht zur P6 gepasst und häßliche Kerben sind im Carbongestell entstanden. Rate dir dass zu überprüfen bevor es knack macht!


----------



## peter.rosegger (31. Januar 2015)

Das Bike ist seit 2012 im Dauereinsatz und die Übersetzung hat sich über die Jahre aufgrund der Hügel vor Ort in Ö (AUT) ergeben. Ich fahr auch bergauf, aber nicht mit dem Lift


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Januar 2015)

Nur weil ich sehe dass du den Sattel ganz vorn hast und einen sehr kurzen Vorbau.... Wäre da ein L, also kürzerer Rahmen nicht für dich in Frage gekommen?


----------



## peter.rosegger (31. Januar 2015)

Gutes Auge. Meine Schrittlänge ist aktuell 92cm (ohne Schuhe) und bin ein Fan von sehr kurzen Vorbauten.
Folgendes würde ich wieder posten, stimmt für mich noch immer: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/301-vorbaulaenge-lenkerbreite.546121/page-2#post-9616908


----------



## supasini (31. Januar 2015)

ich fahre auch sehr gerne solche Konfigurationen: 
kurzer Vorbau, langer Rahmen, Sattel weit vorn, deutliche Sattelüberhöhung (tiefe Front).
Geschmackssache, aber mir passt das sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _zieGe (31. Januar 2015)

Hier mal mein 301. Wird wohl für diese Sasion erstmmal so bleiben ... event. noch ne andere Bremse ...


----------



## Evgeniko (31. Januar 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1772785


----------



## der_schwabe (31. Januar 2015)

Ich war mal ein 301er 10 Jahres Editions-Modell in Allmountain Ausführung...










Leider ist ausser dem Rahmen und der Schaltung nix übrig geblieben...

Gabel Fox 34 Talas 650B
Laufräder DT Swiss Spline 1501 XM VR 650B HR 26 Zoll mit Nobby Nic 2015 2,35 Pacestar mit Milch (Tubeless)
Formula The One Bremse mit Clarks Rotoren VR 203 HR 180
Syntace Megaforce 2 70 mm lg.
Syntace Vector Carbon 740 mm
Ergon Griffe
Chris King Innenlager
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 30,9 x 425 125 mm Hub mit Reduzierhülse
Selle Italia SLR XC
160er Rockarme
King Titan Flaschenhalter

Pedale werden evtl. noch getauscht - Syntace #9 habe ich in silber hier -

Gesamtgewicht 12,8 kg


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. Januar 2015)

Aah! Endlich das Endprodukt vor den Augen! Sieht aus wie ich damals gesagt oder prophezeit habe.....XL waere eventuell besser fuer Dich gewesen.


----------



## reitera (31. Januar 2015)

Optisch das erste 301 das ich kenne, welches höher als lang ist.


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2015)

Lass dich net ärgern. Ist doch noch völlig ok so


----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2015)

ist ok, ich fotografier meins auch nur mit abgesenkter sattelstütze. das sähe bei xl genauso aus, die 2 cm mehr länge machen da na der optik nix!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Februar 2015)

Ich will niemanden ärgern, warum auch. 
Wir hatten nur hier mal vor einigen Wochen die Diskussion und ich habe gepostet dass wenn ich mir sein altes MK und die Vorbaulänge ansehe ich ihm definitiv zu einem XL rate und er zumindest eines probefahren soll. 
Er hatte schon L bestellt. 
Das Rad ist ja trotzdem schön und macht ihm bestimmt viel Spaß. 
Es würde halt im Stand und da widerspreche ich mal supasini , besser in XL aussehen. Ein kürzerer Vorbau durch das längere Oberrohr und durch das höhere Sattelrohr auch weniger Fahnenmastoptik der Stütze. Und zu guterletzt weniger Spacer wegen dem höheren Steuerrohr. 
Es ist halt wie bei Kleidung oder einem Anzug, man sieht ob er etwas zu groß ist oder zu klein und nicht ideal angepasst. 
Im Fall hier wäre er sicher ein Kandidat für XL und da wird wohl jeder zustimmen. 
Ich denke mal beim Schwaben fühle ich mich durch die Marke Klein verbunden mit ihm und ich hab auch immer bei Klein eine Rahmennummer kleiner genommen sieht man ja in meinem Foto Album obwohl mir Carsten Büker (den kennst du sicher @der_schwabe) immer zum Xl geraten hat. 
Recht hatte er und ich wollte halt nicht dass du den gleichen "Fehler" machst. 
Bin ebenfalls mit meinem XL 301 glucklicher als mit dem alten L. 
Klar passt es schon und es macht so oder so Spaß aber 100% ideal ist es halt nicht, gerade in der heutigen Zeit.


----------



## der_schwabe (1. Februar 2015)

nein lass mich nicht ärgern... keine Sorge... hätte es mir nur ein paar hundert Gramm leichter gewünscht... aber es kann nicht alles perfekt sein 

kürzerer Vorbau geht nicht, weil da der Computer drauf muss... hatte nen 50er Megaforce 2 montiert - war zu kurz um meinen Retro-Rad-Computer zu montieren. 

Hatte zwei 301 in XL, nun wollte ich mal ne Nummer kleiner ausprobieren. Die KLEINs sind alle 21 Zoll... Mein Cannondale Taurine ist auch L... ich mag die grosse Sattelüberhöhung. 

Trotz 27,5er Vorderrad und breiterem Reifen und der Gabel mit 160 mm Federweg (statt seither 140 mm) ist die Front ca. 4 - 5 cm tiefer als beim alten MK7.

Die Perspektive der Aufnahme ist vielleicht auch nicht optimal gewählt, aber ich hatte gestern Nachmittag nasse Füsse... die Überhöhung wirkt auf den Fotos heftiger als im Original.

Happy Trails
Marco


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2015)

@dogdaysunrise

Wichtiger ist , dass man sich  auf dem rad wohl fühlt, als dass es ibc konform aussieht. Optik optik optik....total oberflächlig ist das...

Du kannst doch nicht anhand seines vorbaus oder seinem auszug sattelstütze beurteilen ob ihm das rad passt oder nicht.
Mein gott, es ist ein 60er oder 70er vorbau an nem AM, wo ist das problem?

Ich fahr auch lieber ne nummer kleiner mit 60er vorbau als nen tanklaster, nur damit ich mir nen 35er ranschraubrn könnte und es so besser aussähe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Februar 2015)

Es sieht halt einfach etwas unproportional aus.
Klar muss es ihm passen und er sich wohl fühlen, das habe ich ja geschrieben.
Wusste eben auch nicht dass er schon XL probiert hatte, da hab ich wohl was missverstanden.
50er und kürzer ist halt so das Maß heutzutage im AM/Enduro Bereich nicht wegen der Optik sondern wegen  Fahrfunktion und Überschlagsgefühle, nicht ohne Grund gehen Liteville, Nicolai, Kona, Canyon etc den Weg der langen Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau.
Der Schwabe hat es mir zum Glück nicht übel genommen und es war auch überhaupt nicht meine Absicht.
Mir gefällt das Rad so oder so, genau wie mir ein Lamborghini gefällt mit 19zoll oder 21zoll Felgen. Das eine ist etwas proportionaler als das andere und auch etwas bevorzugter auf der Rennstrecke aber es ist immer noch ein schöner Wagen.
Egal, ich schreibe schon wieder zu viel und komme mit dämlichen Auto vergleichen.
Nichts für ungut allerseits und happy trails.


----------



## uphillking (1. Februar 2015)

Sorry, aber wer hier in der GALERIE sein Radl einstellt sollte mit Kritik umgehen können. Wenn hier etwas offensichtlich ungewöhnlich oder abnorm aussieht darf und sollte dies angesprochen werden dürfen.
Meistens sind es ja auch nicht die Radbesitzer selber sondern die selbsternannten Beschützer oder Rächer die dünnäutig auf gutgemeinte Kritik reagieren.


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer hier in der GALERIE sein Radl einstellt sollte mit Kritik umgehen können. Wenn hier etwas offensichtlich ungewöhnlich oder abnorm aussieht darf und soll dies angesprochen werden dürfen.
> Meistens sind es ja auch nicht die Radbesitzer selber sondern irgendwelche selbstlose Beschützer oder Rechtfertiger die dünnäutig auf gutgemeinte Kritik reagieren.



Es geht nicht drum, dass man nicht mit kritik umgehen kann, es geht drum dass user per ferndiagnose besser  wissen wollen welche rahmengrösse geeigneter für nen anderen user passt...wahrscheinlich kennt er nicht mal dessen einsatzgebiet, vorlieben und fahrstil....

Auch geil, dass geschätzte 1,5cm spacer, paar cm sattelüberhöhung und nen 70er vorbau mittlerweile abnorm an nem All Mountain sind 

Mann, mann, mann...

Marketing scheint ja wieder allseits gewirkt zu haben


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Februar 2015)

@trailterror:
Was soll das jetzt? Ich habe mich nie im Ton vergriffen oder geschrieben dass ich per Ferndiagnose besser weiß was ihm passt. 
Ich schrieb "eventuell"..."vielleicht besser"...."XL mal probefahren" und das es ihm logischerweise passen muss und ihm Spaß macht. 

Das Rad sieht in der Konfiguration aus als wäre der Rahmen zu klein. 
Punkt das ist meine Meinung, mein Eindruck. 
Michi von Liteville selbst fährt bei 1,84 XL, bin mir sicher er kennt sich aus. 
Der Schwabe könnte auch XXL fahren mit 0mm Vorbau etc. Dann wäre es nun wiederum meiner Meinung nach zu groß.


Ich habe meine Meinung und du deine. 
Kein Problem von meiner Seite aus. Hab nichts gegen dich persönlich zumal ich dich ja nicht mal kenne.


----------



## Normansbike (1. Februar 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich will niemanden ärgern, warum auch.
> Wir hatten nur hier mal vor einigen Wochen die Diskussion und ich habe gepostet dass wenn ich mir sein altes MK und die Vorbaulänge ansehe ich ihm definitiv zu einem XL rate und er zumindest eines probefahren soll.
> Er hatte schon L bestellt.
> Das Rad ist ja trotzdem schön und macht ihm bestimmt viel Spaß.
> ...


Gebe dir Recht!
Auch ich werde einen xl Rahmen bekommen, zwar hatte L Rahmen immer Spaß gemacht und erschien mir als perfekt, doch als Jan meinte das es xl bei meinen Maßen sein müsste stimmte ich zu. Inzwischen durfte ich für ein paar Tage ein xl fahren und muss leider zugeben, es ist besser.


----------



## Normansbike (1. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Es geht nicht drum, dass man nicht mit kritik umgehen kann, es geht drum dass user per ferndiagnose besser  wissen wollen welche rahmengrösse geeigneter für nen anderen user passt...wahrscheinlich kennt er nicht mal dessen einsatzgebiet, vorlieben und fahrstil....
> 
> Auch geil, dass geschätzte 1,5cm spacer, paar cm sattelüberhöhung und nen 70er vorbau mittlerweile abnorm an nem All Mountain sind
> 
> ...


Also auch ich kann an Dogdaysunrise seiner Meinung nichts schlimmes lesen, es ist wohl nur seine Meinung. Nichts schlimmes sondern ganz normal und ehrlich. Habe für meines viel Lob erhalten, aber auch viel Kritik. Beides habe ich angenommen und das gern.


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2015)

ich habs (deswegen) anders gelesen (möglichkeit eingeschlossen, dass ichs anders aufgefasst hab als du's gemeint hast; wenn das so ist, sorry):

"Man sieht ob er etwas zu gross oder zu klein und nicht ideal angepasst" ist

"...wäre er sicher ein kandidat für XL gewesen und da wird wohl jeder zustimmen"

"...ich wollte halt nicht, dass du nicht den gleichen "fehler" machst"

"es sieht halt alles etwas unproportional aus"

"das rad sieht in der konfiguration aus als wäre es zu klein"


Was das jetzt soll?

Red ihm seinen neuen schatz nicht so ein bisserl madig und red ihm keine zweifel ein nur weil er in deinen augen unproportional aussieht.
Er hatte XL und hat sich ganz bewusst gegen XL entschieden...er wird demnach bestimmt wissen was er lieber haben möchte.


Ich frage zum dritten mal:

Was ist an nem All Mountain ungewöhnlich wenn es ein (geschätzt) 70er vorbau, 1,5cm spacer und 10cm sattelüberhöhung hat??


----------



## Normansbike (1. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich frage zum dritten mal:
> 
> Was ist an nem All Mountain ungewöhnlich wenn es ein (geschätzt) 70er vorbau, 1,5cm spacer und 10cm sattelüberhöhung hat??


"nichts"
Für dich normal, für andere komisch, für mich schei$$ egal Hauptsache derjenige der es hat fühlt sich wohl.
Oder anderst, es ist ein Liteville? Na dann ist ja alles Perfekt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Februar 2015)

Ich würde sagen..... Zurück zur Galerie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (1. Februar 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen..... Zurück zur Galerie!


Danke! Gerne.


----------



## der_schwabe (1. Februar 2015)

Ja, wäre ich auch dafür


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Februar 2015)

Von mir noch schnell eine Entschuldigung da ich mit terrors letztem Beitrag einsehe, dass meine Beiträge als Besserwisser herüber kamen.

Edit: Habe die Sache mit beiden per PN ins Reine gebracht und mich auch nochmal persönlich entschuldigt.


----------



## trailterror (1. Februar 2015)

Schön dass wir die (hitzige) diskussion letzten endes mit gegenseitigem verständnis und einsehen friedlich und respektvoll beenden/lösen konnten  

Ride on

bG


----------



## cubabluete (1. Februar 2015)

dogdaysunrise hat grundsätzlich schon recht mit der Aussage: "größerer Rahmen mit kürzerem Vorbau". Hab viel probiert und genau so ist es für mich perfekt und ich empfehle es auch eher als andersrum. Die meisten kaufen sich das 1 mal ein LV und möchten nicht ins Klo greifen. Wenn sich jemand sicher ist, dass er lieber einen kleinen Rahmen fährt mit langem Vorbau so ist das auch ok - das sind halt in der heutigen Zeit im Endurobereich eher wenige.


----------



## MarkusL (2. Februar 2015)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Kürzen jetzt alle noch schnell ihre Leitungen und Züge und bauen ihre Spacertürme ab bis wieder neue Bikes gepostet werden?


Wäre auf jeden Fall eine optische Wohltat. Nicht unwichtig in einer Gallerie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (2. Februar 2015)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Kürzen jetzt alle noch schnell ihre Leitungen und Züge und bauen ihre Spacertürme ab bis wieder neue Bikes gepostet werden?


Werde mir jetzt doch die Oberschenkelknochen verkürzen lassen, damit ich auch mal ohne Sattelüberhöhung und Spacertürmchen auskomme


----------



## Normansbike (2. Februar 2015)

Alle warten auf das mk12! Oder besseres Wetter?


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2015)

MK 12 könnte ne geile kiste werden!


----------



## gabemtb (2. Februar 2015)

Bitte sehr!


----------



## th_philipp (2. Februar 2015)

Soll das ein MK12 sein? Wenn ja, woher hast Du die Info?


----------



## gabemtb (2. Februar 2015)

th_philipp schrieb:


> Soll das ein MK12 sein? Wenn ja, woher hast Du die Info?


Nein das ist 'nur' mein MK11 in der 301 Galerie.


----------



## f777k (2. Februar 2015)

Sieht mehr nach einem 10 Years Edition "Enduro" aus.
1x11 SRAM XX und Rock Shox Pike sowie Lenker/Vorbau und Sattel sprechen dafür.


----------



## hempblend (2. Februar 2015)

Zur Vorbau-Diskussion möchte ich auch noch kurz mein Senf los werden. Ich bin 195cm und fahre ein MK8 in L mit einem 60er Vorbau in Verbindung mit einem 750er Lenker, was für mich einen guten Kompromiss darstellt (beim MK8/MK9 ist das Oberrohr aber auch noch 1cm länger als bei MK10/MK11). Mit Kompromiss meine ich noch genug Kontrolle bergab und ausreichend Druck auf der Front bei Anstiegen.

Es kommt doch auch immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Wäre das 301 ein für mich reines Spassgerät mit überwiegend DH/FR Anteil würde ich auch kürzer gehen mit dem Vorbau (und wohl ein 601 fahren ). Von daher wäre ich mit Pauschalaussagen vorsichtig. XL bin ich auch schon gefahren, war mir aber zu unhandlich. Würde ich nur nehmen wenn es um Sekunden geht, da es, wenn es sehr schnell wird, doch etwas ruhiger läuft.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2015)

dann möchte ich mein Anfang 2014 fertig gestelltes 301 MK-11 auch mal vorstellen.
Nach vielen hin und her, was geht und was nicht in Bezug auf leicht, haltbar/vertretbar angepasst am Konzept eines LV-301 bin ich auf diese für mich beste Kombination gekommen.
Im Fokus stand "zuerst" das Gewicht...!! so um 10,5 Kg dachte ich, das geht auch mit leichten Reifen und einigen windigen Carbonteilen, aber nicht lange...!!
Das passt einfach nicht zu solch einem "Bergabfahrrad"
Bedingung war der Einsatz einer CD Kurbel, das war gar nicht sooo einfach, dazu mit 1x11 und natürlich wegen der Funktion und dem optisch "aufgeräumten" Lenker, ein Sram Drehgriff, ob XX-1 oder XO-1 drauf stand war mir egal, aus otischen Gründen wählte ich XO-1 mit passenden schwarzen XO-1 Schaltwerk.
Gabel, stand fest, die Pike Soloair mit 150mm hatte ich mir ausgesucht, absenken, das braucht man eigentlich nicht. Ebenso sollte es ein 27,5" VR werden, die Syntace Laufräder passten hier am BESTEN. Am VR ein 27,5" W-35 am HR ein 26" W-30 mit 28-loch wurden überzeugt verbaut.

Das Ergebnis, steht hier:





































ich glaube so könnte Das passen, habe die Liste nicht aktuell gehalten, realistisch wie abgebildet genau 11.540g

Probiert habe ich,
leichte Bereifung mit Milch am VR+HR...Ardent, VR und HR, Aspen, Ikon in 2.1 und 2,25. HansDampf in 2,35 am HR...!!
Fazit, das leichte mit wenig Profil passt nicht ins "Bergabkonzept"....zu anfällig, zu wenig Verzögerung wenn es grob wird. Aber rollen sollte das Bike trotzdem noch, deshalb der RockRazor...Der passt wie ich finde, guter Kompromiss zwischen bergauf und bergab.
Vorbaulängen,
angefangen bei 75 über 60 bis aktuell auf 45mm incls. Syntace FlatForce mit 55mm, den habe ich noch hier liegen.
Lenkerbreite,
von 580 bis 740mm hab ich viel probiert, zu schmal ist Mist, zu flach ist nix, zu hoch, also Rise ab 15mm passt mir nicht, deshalb ist ein 680mm Syntace verbaut.
Übersetzung,
angefangen mit 32 Zähne, finde ich wenn es bergig wird zu hart, 28Z ist zu kurz, für die Alpen und steile Rampen gut, aber sonst zu speziell, als optimal sind für mich 30Z
Sattelstütze,
34,9mm das Serienmaß, da gibt es ja nicht so viel leichtes mit guter und vor allem haltbarer Sattelbefestigung.
Die KCNC mit Jochklemmung, ist leicht aber ich traue der Jochklemmung nicht. Hatte ich verbaut, sieht gut aus, ist leicht...aber die Klemmung....Ne, die möchte ich hier an dem Bike nicht haben.
Eine Carbonstütze kam nicht in FRAGE wegen der hässlichen Kratzer, wenn man hoch und runter stellen muss.....was aber selten vorkommt..!! geht auch ohne.
Eine Verstellbare Stütze geht garnicht, wegen dem Gewicht und braucht man DAS TEIL..????
Deshalb die Syntace Reduzierung auf 31,8 dazu wurde eine vernünftige Thomson Masterpiece, mit für mich am Markt DIE beste Stütze mit BESTER Sattelklemmung verbaut.
Die Bremse,
ist, wie ja jeder weiß, auch Geschmackssache....ne Hope M-4 mit 4 Kolben am VR und einer 183mm Scheibe, dazu am HR ne Race mit 180mm...ich finde DAS reicht völlig aus..!!
Passt optisch zum Konzept und bremst ordentlich.

Gefällt das Bike...???
Bin für Anregungen / Veränderungsvorschläge immer zu haben..!!
Nur zu..!!!!
Danke vorab...!!!
Noch was, ob die 27,5" am VR gut sind bin ich mir jedoch nicht.


----------



## bartos0815 (3. Februar 2015)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> dann möchte ich jetzt mein in 2014 fertig gestelltes 301 MK-11 auch mal vorstellen.
> Nach vielen hin und her, was geht und was nicht in Bezug auf leicht, haltbar/vertretbar angepasst am Konzept LV-301 bin ich auf diese für mich beste Kombination gekommen.
> Im Fokus hier stand das Gewicht...!!
> Bedingung hier war der Einsatz einer CD Kurbel, die Pike Soloair mit 150mm war gesetzt, ebenso wie das 27,5" VR, die Syntace Laufräder mit am VR W-30 am HR W-35 mit 28-loch.
> Das Ergebnis:



welche tretlagerhöhe hast denn? sieht am foto stelzig aus! ansonsten fesches gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> welche tretlagerhöhe hast denn? sieht am foto stelzig aus! ansonsten fesches gerät



ich mess es mal nach, kann ich so nicht sagen. VR-27,5 HR 26"

oh, habs vergessen


----------



## f777k (3. Februar 2015)

Ganz nett das Rädchen, 
aber die Bremsleitung zur hinteren Bremse könntest du schöner verlegen.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2015)

Danke, zeig mal von der anderen Seite bitte


----------



## f777k (3. Februar 2015)

Hab leider nur ein älteres Bild mit XT Bremse, aber die Leitungsverlegung ist identisch.


----------



## TheRace (3. Februar 2015)

Gude!
Ist in der Montageanleitung ganz gut dargestellt:






EDIT: ach .... ich war zu langsam ...


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2015)

f777k schrieb:


> Ganz nett das Rädchen,
> aber die Bremsleitung zur hinteren Bremse könntest du schöner verlegen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 356776


----------



## Normansbike (3. Februar 2015)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


>


Ist an meinem mk3 seit Ewigkeit so und geht Top.


----------



## hempblend (3. Februar 2015)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Eine Verstellbare Stütze geht garnicht, wegen dem Gewicht und braucht man DAS TEIL..????



.. kann gar nicht glauben was ich da gerade gelesen habe.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man freiwillig darauf verzichten möchte. Wenn man nur halbwegs spassig unterwegs sein will: JA! Eine Nicht-Vario-Stütze macht IMO nur am Spinning Bike oder an ner Rennfeile Sinn. Oder man fährt eben nur bergab.

Ansonsten finde ich es etwas auffällig, dass der Sattel soweit hinten und der Vorbau so kurz ist. Da du dich für 150/140mm entschieden hast, also wahrscheinlich nicht nur auf Abfahrten aus bist, hätte ich das eher anders erwartet.

Aber jedem das Seine


----------



## Normansbike (3. Februar 2015)

hempblend schrieb:


> .. kann gar nicht glauben was ich da gerade gelesen habe.
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man freiwillig darauf verzichten möchte. Wenn man nur halbwegs spassig unterwegs sein will: JA! Eine Nicht-Vario-Stütze macht IMO nur am Spinning Bike oder an ner Rennfeile Sinn. Oder man fährt nur bergab.


Vor einem Jahr hätte der Satz von ihm meiner sein können, vor einem Jahr! Jetzt ist mir der Spaß wichtiger, daher geht's ohne Stütze gar nicht mehr, vor allem fahre ich jetzt viel sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. Februar 2015)

hempblend schrieb:


> .. kann gar nicht glauben was ich da gerade gelesen habe.
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man freiwillig darauf verzichten möchte. Wenn man nur halbwegs spassig unterwegs sein will: JA! Eine Nicht-Vario-Stütze macht IMO nur am Spinning Bike oder an ner Rennfeile Sinn. Oder man fährt eben nur bergab.
> 
> ...



Danke,...
Zur Stütze, ich fahre meist zuerst lange bergauf, da brauche ich keine Vario Stütze, danach meist viel welliges Zeug...ich bleibe sitzen, wenn es dann bergab geht, also so bergab das sich das Einfahren der Stütze auch bemerkbar macht, ja dann habe ich die 20-30 sec. noch Zeit um die Stütze manuell zu versenken.

150/140, wie würde sich hier 180/160 besser bemerkbar machen....?
Ich mag kein Lämmerschwanz, wippen, wackeliger Hinterbau etc.
die Sattelstellung passt perfekt bzw.ist im Lot mit dem Kniekopf.
Der Vorbau, den habe ich nach verschiedenen Tests mit längeren Vorbauten und Gabelspacern für mich ermittelt.
Flach, ohne Spacer mit dem 45mm Vorbau in Verbindung mit dem 680mm Lenker funktioniert hier gut.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Februar 2015)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Danke,...
> Zur Stütze, ich fahre meist zuerst lange bergauf, da brauche ich keine Vario Stütze, danach meist viel welliges Zeug...ich bleibe sitzen, wenn es dann bergab geht, also so bergab das sich das Einfahren der Stütze auch bemerkbar macht, ja dann habe ich die 20-30 sec. auch Zeit um die Stütze manuell zu versenken.
> 
> 150/140, wie würde sich hier 180/160 besser bemerkbar machen....?
> ...


Hut ab ,ganz geiles rad schlicht und einfach.gefällt sehr.und wie du schon geschrieben hast, es geht auch ohne versenkbare stütze.jedem das seine.ride on.


----------



## uphillking (4. Februar 2015)

Manche Biker pfeifen eben auf eine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Sei es weil sie es Aufgrund des Streckenprofils und Fahrtechnik nicht brauchen oder aus Gewichts- (und ja, auch bei einem LV achten manche Leute auf die letzten paar Gramm) und Zuverlässigkeitsgründen nicht wollen.
Sorry, ich kann nun mal nicht leiden wenn man den Leuten gegen deren Überzeugung was aufschwatzen will. Nur weil es gerade ein "must have" ist und von den Herstellern (und den davon abhängigen Printmedien) gepusht wird.

Nebenbei: tolles Rad!


----------



## cubabluete (4. Februar 2015)

Wenns lange berauf und dann nur bergab geht, kann man auch manuell versenken.
Meins wäre es nicht, weil wir ein ständiges auf und ab haben.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (4. Februar 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wenns lange berauf und dann nur bergab geht, kann man auch manuell versenken.
> Meins wäre es nicht, weil wir ein ständiges auf und ab haben.



Na dann, wenn ständiger Wechsel, hoch-runter wäre ne versenkbare natürlich Pflicht.
Selber habe ich solches Geläuf hier vor Ort nicht.....!
Am Gardasee auch nicht.....!
Auf einer Transalp auch nicht....!


----------



## Normansbike (4. Februar 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Manche Biker pfeifen eben auf eine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Sei es weil sie es Aufgrund des Streckenprofils und Fahrtechnik nicht brauchen oder aus Gewichts- (und ja, auch bei einem LV achten manche Leute auf die letzten paar Gramm) und Zuverlässigkeitsgründen nicht wollen.
> Sorry, ich kann nun mal nicht leiden wenn man den Leuten gegen deren Überzeugung was aufschwatzen will. Nur weil es gerade ein "must have" ist und von den Herstellern (und den davon abhängigen Printmedien) gepusht wird.
> 
> Nebenbei: tolles Rad!


Wollte es denn jemand ihm aufschwatzen?
Finde auch jedem sein Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hempblend (5. Februar 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Manche Biker pfeifen eben auf eine versenkbare Sattelstütze. Sei es weil sie es Aufgrund des Streckenprofils und Fahrtechnik nicht brauchen oder aus Gewichts- (und ja, auch bei einem LV achten manche Leute auf die letzten paar Gramm) und Zuverlässigkeitsgründen nicht wollen.
> Sorry, ich kann nun mal nicht leiden wenn man den Leuten gegen deren Überzeugung was aufschwatzen will. Nur weil es gerade ein "must have" ist und von den Herstellern (und den davon abhängigen Printmedien) gepusht wird.
> 
> Nebenbei: tolles Rad!



War so absolut nicht gemeint, also bitte nicht falsch verstehen  

Ich bin bei dem strahlend blauen Himmel heute etwa 15km im Mittelgebirge unterwegs gewesen und habe mal spasseshalber mitgezählt. Waren über den Daumen etwa 50mal Höhenanpassung an der Stütze.

Mir hat, ganz ehrlich, kein Teil am Bike soviel Zugewinn an Fahrspass gebracht wie die Vario-Stütze. Ich liebe es, zwischendrin einfach mal ein paar obstacles mitzunehmen, die Kurve zu schredden oder das bike in den Manual zu ziehn. Das macht für mich Mountainbiken zu großen Teilen aus. Und das macht mir eine verstellbare Stütze - auf Knopfdruck - eben erst richtig möglich.

Aber mir ist schon klar, dass es auch andere Vorstellungen gibt. Wie es eben so ist im Leben, man überträgt seine Vorlieben schnell auf andere. Aber deshalb schrieb ich ja auch ... Jedem das Seine ... IMO. Und die Frage war ja, ob man denn sowas brauche. 

Wenns passt dann passts


----------



## nilo888 (5. Februar 2015)

So...jetzt mal wieder ein paar Bilder


----------



## Scalpel3000 (5. Februar 2015)

nilo888 schrieb:


> So...jetzt mal wieder ein paar Bilder



Das sieht nach 2x11 aus....oder...?
Die Gabel, 160mm, steht sehr hoch vorne, der FlatForce Vorbau passt eigentlich nicht sooo zu dem 301, sonst farblich schön


----------



## Normansbike (5. Februar 2015)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> Das sieht nach 2x11 aus....oder...?
> Die Gabel, 160mm, steht sehr hoch vorne, der FlatForce Vorbau passt eigentlich nicht sooo zu dem 301, sonst farblich schön


Schön? Sau geil. 301 Win of Color.


----------



## Normansbike (5. Februar 2015)

Endlich gibts wieder Farben beim 301. Auch wenn ich mir jetzt noch einen schwarzen xl mk3 Rahmen geschossen habe heißt das nicht das er ewig schwarz bleibt.


----------



## dersteini (5. Februar 2015)

Grandiose Farbe!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Februar 2015)

Sehr geiles Bike! Ich wollte mir mal ein Pumuckl 301 aufbauen.
Also.... orangener Rahmen, grüner LRS, gelber Sattel und Griffe.


----------



## Phil-Joe (6. Februar 2015)

nilo888 schrieb:


> So...jetzt mal wieder ein paar Bilder



Das muss man einfach noch mal zitieren! Tolles Bike, schöne Farbe! Hier würde sogar die neue 36 Float farblich ganz gut reinpassen. Wirklich schön!

Wo hast du Felgen und Rahmen eloxieren lassen? Die Felgen sind ja bestimmt W35/30 von Syntace ...


----------



## mi.ro (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich hoffe, ich trete bei euch offene Türen ein wenn ich euch auffordere das hier mal negativ zu kommentieren. Wenn das jeder so machen würde hätten wir bald nur noch Geröllhaufen anstatt schöner Trails! Ja tolle Fahrtechnik aber das ist der Landschaft gegenüber eine Respektlosigkeit sondergleichen und hinzu kommt dann auch noch in so steilen Regionen die Gefahr von Steinschlag den dann ein Wanderer abbekommen kann! 

http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stor...h-for-the-steep-ep-2-joe-barnes-in-lake-garda


Gruß


----------



## nilo888 (6. Februar 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Das muss man einfach noch mal zitieren! Tolles Bike, schöne Farbe! Hier würde sogar die neue 36 Float farblich ganz gut reinpassen. Wirklich schön!
> 
> Wo hast du Felgen und Rahmen eloxieren lassen? Die Felgen sind ja bestimmt W35/30 von Syntace ...



Danke für die Blumen

Rahmen und Felgen wurden bei Südeloxal gemacht. Den Rahmen hab ich vor 2 Jahren schon machen lassen und jetzt wollt ich mal wieder was neues.

Felgen sind vo. und hi. W35

Die 36 Float schoß mir auch kurz durch den Kopf, bleib aber Rock Shox treu

@Scalpel3000
Es ist 1x11 und die Gabel hat 160mm und so wie es aufgebaut ist passt es mir ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2015)

Jetzt endlich "fertig"


----------



## Duke_do (6. Februar 2015)

Habe noch nirgends etwas von einem MK11-3 gelesen (steht zwar auf dem Karton (stand auch schon beim "MK11 ohne Strich irgendwas" auf dem Karton) aber das heißt ja nicht viel), was ist den da der Unterschied zum MK11-2?


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2015)

...keine Ahnung


----------



## Ghoste (6. Februar 2015)

Wie schon öfter erwähnt: Es gibt kein mk 11-3! 
Selbst die editions Rahmen kommen in den gleichen Kartons.... ;-)


----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2015)

...habs geändert.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Februar 2015)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hoffe, ich trete bei euch offene Türen ein wenn ich euch auffordere das hier mal negativ zu kommentieren. Wenn das jeder so machen würde hätten wir bald nur noch Geröllhaufen anstatt schöner Trails! Ja tolle Fahrtechnik aber das ist der Landschaft gegenüber eine Respektlosigkeit sondergleichen und hinzu kommt dann auch noch in so steilen Regionen die Gefahr von Steinschlag den dann ein Wanderer abbekommen kann!
> 
> http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stor...h-for-the-steep-ep-2-joe-barnes-in-lake-garda
> ...


Hätte vielleicht ins Liteviller blablabla besser gepasst, aber ich stimme dir zu auch wenn die Fahrtechnik genau das schlimme ist und man so trails zerstört. 
Die 2 brauchen mal einen schnellkurs mit Harald Philipp.


----------



## Famulus36 (7. Februar 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:











Umbau auf 1x10 mit Hope 40T-Rex, 32er Kettenblatt, Conti Mountain King Race Sport (demnächst noch tubeless) und Felt Carbonlenker. Aktuell 12,48kg. Kann losgehen.


----------



## coastalwolf (7. Februar 2015)

Schöner schlichter Aufbau 

Ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze und mit 1x10 bzw. den Race Sport Reifen müsste das Ding doch leichter sein?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage (hatte mich noch nie damit beschäftigt) zu der Kurbel: Was kann die besser als andere - warum verbaut man die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (7. Februar 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage (hatte mich noch nie damit beschäftigt) zu der Kurbel: Was kann die besser als andere - warum verbaut man die


Welche Kurbel?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Februar 2015)

Die am letzten Beik von @Famulus36


----------



## Scalpel3000 (7. Februar 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Schöner schlichter Aufbau
> 
> Ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze und mit 1x10 bzw. den Race Sport Reifen müsste das Ding doch leichter sein?



Ich denke nicht, ich habe wirklich viel probiert um ein 301 leicht zu bekommen.
Das geht, passt aber nicht zum Bergabfahrrad, vor allem nicht wenn man die falschen, nicht zum Konzept passenden Reifen montiert, denn schnell ist man mit einem Liteville nicht, auch wenn man gut trainiert ist, geht einfach nicht, ausser bergab.
Hier fällt mir besonders auf,
Sattel, Cassette, Radsatz, Kurbel, Stütze, Trigger evtl. die Bremse und Flat Pedale....!
Wenn man hier nicht jede Schraube ernst nimmt, schiesst das Gewicht schnell hoch..!!
Und Das nicht nur beim Liteville, eigentlich überall...!!!


----------



## TheRace (7. Februar 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich "fertig"



Mach noch schnell viele Bilder!
So sauber wird die Kiste nie wieder


----------



## DC. (7. Februar 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich "fertig"


Viel rumtrixen kannste mit der Vorbauhöhe aber nicht mehr


----------



## Famulus36 (7. Februar 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage (hatte mich noch nie damit beschäftigt) zu der Kurbel: Was kann die besser als andere - warum verbaut man die


Warum sollte man die nicht verbauen? Ist nicht die allerleichteste, aber sackschwer ist sie auch nicht. Ich finde sie schön, ne XT ist mir zu dröge. Die nächste wird ne Turbine Cinch.



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Schöner schlichter Aufbau
> 
> Ohne versenkbare Sattelstütze und mit 1x10 bzw. den Race Sport Reifen müsste das Ding doch leichter sein?



In Anbetracht der 14 Kilo, die es zu Anfang hatte, bin ich mit dem jetzigen Gewicht mehr als zufrieden. Klar, leichter ginge es immer, der LRS hat ca. 1850g, der Sattel ist relativ schwer, die Griffe sogar sackschwer. Und die Kassette mit dem Hope 40t hat auch über 400g. Aber bei Sattel und Griffen ist mir der Komfort wichtiger, und beim Rest hab ich auch aufs Budget geachtet. Ich hab nochn durstiges amerikanisches Hobby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (8. Februar 2015)




----------



## DC. (8. Februar 2015)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen welche Lager ich für das Hauptlager (hinterm Tretlager) am 301 Mk11 brauche? Will nicht die originalen von LV da ich noch weitere Lager für meine hope-Naben ordern muss.


----------



## kubad (8. Februar 2015)

Original sind
6902 2RS MAX-E
DIMENSIONS .... 15mm x 28mm x 7/10 (extended inner race one side)

http://mbbearings.co.uk/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=400


----------



## DC. (8. Februar 2015)

Danke


----------



## sventilti (18. Februar 2015)

Hi Gemeinde, möchte auch mal wieder mit Bildern dienen.

Neues Update:

Pike Solo Air RCT3 160mm
Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air mit Tuning bei Lord Helmchen und Huberbuchsen.
Leider konnte ich das Fahrwerk noch nicht ausgiebig testen (Einstellungen usw ....), um ein Feedback abgeben zu können. 



 



irgendwie wirkt der Lenkwinkel eigenartig.


----------



## Onkelshort (18. Februar 2015)

Ich find auch das der mächtig steil wirkt...Aber schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Famulus36 (18. Februar 2015)

MK ?

Brauchst du die SCS? Ich komme seit Umbau auf 1x10 mit NW-Kettenblatt bisher gut ohne aus.


----------



## sventilti (18. Februar 2015)

ist ein MK8
ich glaube auch ohne klar zukommen. ist eher ein optischer Aspekt


----------



## Normansbike (18. Februar 2015)

Für den Winter. 301 mk3 xl


----------



## Ghoste (18. Februar 2015)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Ich find auch das der mächtig steil wirkt...Aber schöner Aufbau!


 Find ich ebenso. Als ich das erste Bild sah, fand ich das auch etwas komisch... ebenso beim Zweiten, aber vllt. täuscht das auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (19. Februar 2015)

nur kurz zum Verständnis:

Die EBL des Dämpfers beim 301 MK11 beträgt 200x57 mm? Bei der 140 mm oder 160 mm Schwinge?

LG


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Februar 2015)

Jep, bei beiden Hebeln.


----------



## Evgeniko (19. Februar 2015)




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Februar 2015)

warum wachsen die Pflanzen fast waagerecht?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> warum wachsen die Pflanzen fast waagerecht?


Seitenwind !!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> warum wachsen die Pflanzen fast waagerecht?


Ich sehe das so. Natürlich wachsen die Pflanzen senkrechte, das original ist eigentlich um 90 Grad gedreht.
Das original würde aber wohl manche dazu bringen ihr Rad zu verkaufen und ein anderes Hobby aufzunehmen, so hat er das Bild gedreht damit es nicht  so krass wirkt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2015)

ach so, dachte er fährt am Rande der Physik.


----------



## Normansbike (20. Februar 2015)

Hab das Bild schon auf dem Kopf gedreht, finde da nicht die richtige Position.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Februar 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ach so, dachte er fährt am Rande der Physik.


Im original... Jenseits der Physik!
Physikalisch auch im falschen Thread.... Die Action wächst senkrecht im Action-Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (20. Februar 2015)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. Februar 2015)

Lol


----------



## biker-wug (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## GB5 (21. Februar 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hab das Bild schon auf dem Kopf gedreht, finde da nicht die richtige Position.



Alles richtig siehe ab 3:19 min.


----------



## captainkroggy (21. Februar 2015)

Ich glaub, egal wie der Betrachtungswinkel ist.... Der Junge hats so oder so drauf...


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Februar 2015)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Ich glaub, egal wie der Betrachtungswinkel ist.... Der Junge hats so oder so drauf...


Naja, sehe da nichts ausser einer normalen Abfahrt..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (21. Februar 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Naja, sehe da nichts ausser einer normalen Abfahrt..........


Dann bist Du auf dem Prodaktplehsmäntauge blind


----------



## captainkroggy (22. Februar 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Naja, sehe da nichts ausser einer normalen Abfahrt..........


Schau Dir mal seine anderen Beiträge an.


----------



## Normansbike (22. Februar 2015)

Thema Wechsel!
Hier meine Vorstellungen vom mk12.
Bild 1 
27,5" v. Und 26" hi., Orange Black


 
Oder 27,5 v. Und hi. Yellow 


 
Mein Favorit.


----------



## trailterror (22. Februar 2015)

Fehlt noch vo & hi 26'


----------



## ml IX (22. Februar 2015)

Hier mal mein aktueller Endzustand. 
MK10 L 160/140 v/h. 27.5/26"


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2015)

zweite Version und lieber das LV Logo in schwarz statt gelb


----------



## Normansbike (22. Februar 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> zweite Version und lieber das LV Logo in schwarz statt gelb


hmm, auch eine Idee.
Werde bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Variante durchspielen.


----------



## captainkroggy (22. Februar 2015)

ml IX schrieb:


> Hier mal mein aktueller Endzustand.
> MK10 L 160/140 v/h. 27.5/26"


WIR.DIENEN.DEUTSCHLAND.

Rad-Melder


----------



## ATw (22. Februar 2015)

GB5 schrieb:


> Alles richtig siehe ab 3:19 min.



Das Video hat wirklich schöne Bilder und sieht aufwändig aus...
aber die Stimmung wirkt auf mich so gestellt wie in einem schlechten schmuddel Film ala "warum liegt hier eigentlich Stroh"


----------



## bleda bua (23. Februar 2015)

Rockguard passt nicht mit shadow
habe mich beim 301er mk 11 gewundert dass die schraube sich nicht ganz ins shadow schaltwerk reinschrauben lässt, weil der bolzen schon vorher ansteht!
der ausbau von meine 601 er brachte klarheit.
erst das abschleifen des bolzens brachte die auflagefläche zum satten aufliegen...so wies gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomPouce (23. Februar 2015)

301 MK3


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Februar 2015)

Von mir gibt es schon alleine wegen der Gabel und der Stütze Beifall und weil mein vorheriger Rahmen ein MK3 war.


----------



## Normansbike (24. Februar 2015)

Es lebe der Mk3


----------



## Ghoste (26. Februar 2015)

Aktueller Aufbau. Gestern die Pike - die beim Service/Reparieren war - wieder eingebaut ebenso wie die die SCS II vor kurzem. Und der Sattel ist auch relativ neu.


----------



## Wuerzig (27. Februar 2015)

Hehe, coole Perspektive. Sieht aus wie ein Chopper


----------



## Normansbike (27. Februar 2015)

sehr schön, aber der Sattel sieht etwas komisch aus...


----------



## Ghoste (27. Februar 2015)

Ja sieht ziemlich nach Scaled-Sizing aus, aus der Persepktive. 
Aber der Vigilante baut auch höher als der Spezi Purgatory...
Uudem die 650B Gabel 

Was meinst mit dem Sattel?!


----------



## Normansbike (27. Februar 2015)

Na wie soll ich's sagen, so hoch so stummelig, so, egal liegt nur an der Perspektive.
Schönes Bike.


----------



## Fritz101 (28. Februar 2015)

Jetz zeig ich auch mal mein Update.

Der RP23 musste einem Monarch plus Debonair weichen. Und nach langem weigern gegen eine verstellbare Sattelstütze, kam dann doch eine Reverb stealth zum Einsatz. (Ein wenig mulmig war es mir beim bohren schon).
Aber ich will schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2015)

Heißes Gerät! Sauber!


----------



## CalvinSK (1. März 2015)

Richtig geil, so muss das!
Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit einem DBInline am Liteville 301 gemacht? Soll ja passen, oder?


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2015)

Fritz101 schrieb:


> Jetz zeig ich auch mal mein Update.
> 
> Der RP23 musste einem Monarch plus Debonair weichen. Und nach langem weigern gegen eine verstellbare Sattelstütze, kam dann doch eine Reverb stealth zum Einsatz. (Ein wenig mulmig war es mir beim bohren schon).
> Aber ich will schon nach der ersten Ausfahrt nicht mehr ohne.


Welche Farbe hatte es denn mal...
Geil


----------



## Pure_Power (1. März 2015)

Bezüglich dem DB Inline, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass er Bauform bedingt *nicht* passt.
Ich habe in meinem MK11 einen DB Air CS verbaut und musste ein wenig Material an den Rockarms wegnehmen. Der DB Inline baut aus meiner Sicht viel zu breit um an den Rockarms vorbei zu kommen.
http://cdn1.coresites.mpora.com/dirt_new/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/DBair-CS-hori-white_lrg.jpg
http://pedalnc.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/004_DSC5316_140422_CaneCreek.jpg


----------



## CalvinSK (1. März 2015)

Ah ok, danke! Dachte gelesen zu haben, dass der DB Inline auf der Cane Creek Seite für das MK11 angegeben wird, werde das aber noch einmal nachschauen, weil deine Argumentation ist schon schlüssig.


----------



## melle89 (1. März 2015)

@Pure_Power : Wie viel Material musstest du abschleifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (1. März 2015)

@melle89 Guckst Du hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62302 Vermutlich hätte etwas weniger auch gereicht, an der engsten Stelle (Kante) ist rechts und links ein knapper Millimeter Platz frei. Die Kante am Dämpfer hat nach einem guten Jahr keinerlei Kontaktspuren, in diese Richtung ist quasi kein Flex vorhanden.


----------



## melle89 (1. März 2015)

Hier noch mein frisch aufgebautes MK11:


----------



## CalvinSK (1. März 2015)

Habe gerade noch einmal auf der Cane Creek Seite nachgeschaut, der DB Inline passt offiziell NICHT in den MK11.
Danke nochmal!


----------



## BigTobi (1. März 2015)

Finaler Aufbau für 2015. Ab sofort werden nur noch Verschleißteile getauscht.


----------



## bikemax100 (1. März 2015)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Finaler Aufbau für 2015. Ab sofort werden nur noch Verschleißteile getauscht.




Welche RAL Nummer ist das ?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. März 2015)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Normansbike (1. März 2015)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Finaler Aufbau für 2015. Ab sofort werden nur noch Verschleißteile getauscht.


Gefällt! Krasses Gerät.


----------



## niceann (1. März 2015)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Finaler Aufbau für 2015. Ab sofort werden nur noch Verschleißteile getauscht.



Hey BigTobi,

toller Aufbau, geniale Farbe
Und das mit den Tausch von "nur" Verschleißteilen habe ich mir schon nach meinem finalen Aufbau im Mai 2014 vorgenommen 
und bis jetzt durchgehalten!!

Grüße Niceann


----------



## DC. (1. März 2015)

Rechtes Standrohr sieht gut aus


----------



## BigTobi (1. März 2015)

Danke für die Blumen.

@bikemax100
Farbe ist kein RAL-Ton sondern neon-orange aus den USA.
Kommt in live noch einmal krasser rüber.

@DC. 
stimmt gab nen leichten Kuschelkontakt mit einem Fels.
Hab mit 1000er Schleifpapier die Knauben behandelt.
Hoffen wir das es an der weiteren Funktion nix ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mxw (1. März 2015)

301 MK11


----------



## Toolkid (1. März 2015)

Oh mann, ich habe grad ne halbe Minute lang auf das dritte Bild gestarrt und versucht herauszufinden, an was die Bremsleitung auf der rechtem Gabelseite anschließt. Dabei ist das nur der Hebel von der Achse und durch die Perspektive könnte man (ich) meinen die Bremsleitung ist daran angeklemmt. 

BTW der rote Flaschenhalter ist der Hammer


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. März 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich habe grad ne halbe Minute lang auf das dritte Bild gestarrt und versucht herauszufinden, an was die Bremsleitung auf der rechtem Gabelseite anschließt. Dabei ist das nur der Hebel von der Achse und durch die Perspektive könnte man (ich) meinen die Bremsleitung ist daran angeklemmt.
> 
> BTW der rote Flaschenhalter ist der Hammer



Hab das genauso gemacht ... ich wurde auch getäuscht ... ;-)


----------



## sventilti (2. März 2015)

auch wieder mal ein update vom XS nach der Winterpause


----------



## gsg9man (2. März 2015)

Endlich habe ich auch eines! Leider ist die geplante Gabel und Kettenführung noch nicht da, sodass für die Testrunde etwas anderes verpflanzt wurde:


----------



## pa-fritz (2. März 2015)

wieso sind denn eure Ketten so rostig...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. März 2015)

pa-fritz schrieb:


> wieso sind denn eure Ketten so rostig...


Das ist kein Rost, das ist Kashima.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. März 2015)

oder Zahngold


----------



## arthur80 (3. März 2015)

Jetzt muss ich meins auch nochmal reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (3. März 2015)

In den Wald?


----------



## arthur80 (3. März 2015)

Wo denn sonst, der natürlichen Lebensraum eines 301ers.
Dort sind die besten Trails.


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2015)

stiflers-mom schrieb:


> Ich habs geschafft
> ...bin fertig
> 12,97Kg
> 
> ...


...ist die hintere Bremsleitung (am Ausfallende) wirklich lange genug beim Einfedern??? 
Hast du den Hinterbau mal mit ausgehängtem Dämpfer eingefedert? ich hatte die Leitung bei meiner Magura MT auch probeweise mal so verlegt, dass war beim Einfedern sofort straff gespannt, da sich der Abstand zwischen letzter Halterung zum Bremssattel an der Stelle sehr schnell beim Einfedern vergrößert! Prüf das lieber mal, bevor es dir bei einem Drop die Leitung abreisst....


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2015)

Onkelshort schrieb:


> Hier ein Update zu meinem 301. Neue decals, neue Gabel (float 160) und theoretisch auch neuer rockerarm... der sagt mir in 160 aber nicht so zu wie der 140er. Eindeutig mehr federweg aber vorwärts geht's deutlich schlechter(was ja auch irgendwie klar war)... deswegen wahrscheinlich zurück zum 140er.. Und wieder die kronolog stütze dran. Die command post funktioniert einfach nicht in dem RahmenAnhang anzeigen 352426 Anhang anzeigen 352427 Anhang anzeigen 352428


..mal was Anderes von der Farbe her :O) 
Das Rücklicht hätte ich aber lieber mal unter den Sattel verbaut (also zwischen die 2 Streben), sieht besser aus und wir auch von den Fahrzeugen hinter dir besser gesehen .


----------



## spectraler (4. März 2015)

nilo888 schrieb:


> So...jetzt mal wieder ein paar Bilder




...schön, jetzt müssen nur noch die Aufkleber von der Gabel ab !


----------



## EL_Se (4. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilo888 (4. März 2015)

spectraler schrieb:


> ...schön, jetzt müssen nur noch die Aufkleber von der Gabel ab !



Ich weiß


----------



## Fritz101 (4. März 2015)

Ich steh es nicht so auf RAW aber mit blau sieht das mal sehr gut aus.


----------



## boblike (4. März 2015)

Ich würde den RS Schriftzug lassen aber dem Rest ab


----------



## bakerman (4. März 2015)

Muss meins auch mal zeigen, ist halt schwarz. 

 

 

 
Dämpfer Helmchen tuned, vorne 27,5 Pike DPA 160, hinten 26. 

Joachim


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (5. März 2015)

Sein letzter Einsatz als Enduro


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (5. März 2015)

Hier mal die Frontansicht userer beiden 301er in aktueller Konfiguration. ihres mit 26/27.5 und meins in 27.5/29. hab meins in ein Marathon verwandelt, seit das Nomad Einzug gehalten hat


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (6. März 2015)

Bike-Polygamist schrieb:


> ... meins in 27.5/29 ...
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (6. März 2015)

Hi

Ja, das funktioniert echt Problemlos. Da ich es als Marathon/CC verwende, ists halt kein 2.5 Zoll Reifen. Ich fahre den Racing Ralph in 2.25, jede Menge Platz im Rahmen der Grösse "M". kann am Abend ja ein Foto machen wenn du willst

Einzig der Lenkwinkel wird etwas flach vorne. Da ich aber am SC Nomad einen SEHR Flachen Lenkwinkel hab, erscheint dieser hier dann auch wieder nicht soo wild. Wenns dir aber nicht passen würde, falls du auch 29" an der Front fahren willst, kannst du ja nen Winkelsteuersatz reinpressen, der den LW korrigiert.


----------



## cubabluete (6. März 2015)

Grundsätzlich passt jeder 650B Reifen bis 2.35 ab der Rahmengröße M!!!


----------



## Alex1206 (8. März 2015)

Hi zusammen.

Wollte auch mal mein 301 zeigen 

301 MK8 in M in der seltenen Farbe schwarz 
Durolux 
Syntace Megaforce 30mm
AX Lightness Poseidon 780mm
ODI Griffe
XT Bremse mit 203 und 180mm
Tune Speedneedle Alcantara
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
Tune 24 LRS (King und Kong mit CX-Ray und ZTR Flow EX)
Maxxis Shorty und Minion DHR II
XT Schaltung
Syntace Kettenführung
Kurbel aktuell Race Face (wird noch getauscht)
Syntace Nr.9 Pedale 
Gesamt 13.6 kg

Gruß

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (8. März 2015)

Verkaufe mein 301 MK10 Gr. M für nen schlanken Kurs, hier im Bikemarkt.
Falls jemand eins sucht, oder einen kennt der eins sucht.


----------



## hubi1979 (8. März 2015)

Hier mal ein Paar Bilder von meinem MK 8 Gr.M . Habe es im Winter mit komplett XT ausgestattet.


----------



## IBEX73 (9. März 2015)

Bike-Polygamist schrieb:


> Hier mal die Frontansicht userer beiden 301er in aktueller Konfiguration. ihres mit 26/27.5 und meins in 27.5/29. hab meins in ein Marathon verwandelt, seit das Nomad Einzug gehalten hat Anhang anzeigen 366118



Hoi Poly,ist das die aktuelle Schneelage auf dem Bild?


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (9. März 2015)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Hoi Poly,ist das die aktuelle Schneelage auf dem Bild?


 
Nein, das Foto ist vom Dezember


----------



## IBEX73 (9. März 2015)

Bike-Polygamist schrieb:


> Nein, das Foto ist vom Dezember



Ah,hab´ich mir fast gedacht.... Danke. Wünsche Dir eine gute Saison da unten...

btw: letzten Oktober,im gleichen Tal........ganz grob in die Richtung von Deinem Bild.





Und 3x3 macht Neune.....ausnahmsweise.....


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (9. März 2015)

Bike-Polygamist schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ja, das funktioniert echt Problemlos. Da ich es als Marathon/CC verwende, ists halt kein 2.5 Zoll Reifen. Ich fahre den Racing Ralph in 2.25, jede Menge Platz im Rahmen der Grösse "M". kann am Abend ja ein Foto machen wenn du willst
> 
> Einzig der Lenkwinkel wird etwas flach vorne. Da ich aber am SC Nomad einen SEHR Flachen Lenkwinkel hab, erscheint dieser hier dann auch wieder nicht soo wild. Wenns dir aber nicht passen würde, falls du auch 29" an der Front fahren willst, kannst du ja nen Winkelsteuersatz reinpressen, der den LW korrigiert.


 
Danke für die Info. Fahre schon mit vo 29" (hi.26) von daher würde sich mit hinten 27.5 das ganze "Winkelthema" eher verbessern. Hatte mal ein 27.5 mit Magic Mary reingehalten, da war dann aber nicht mehr als 1mm Luft. Vielleicht muss ich da mal ne Nummer kleiner probieren und es mit einem Hans Dampf 2.35 nochmal testen.
Danke nochmal für die Antwort.


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (9. März 2015)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Fahre schon mit vo 29" (hi.26) von daher würde sich mit hinten 27.5 das ganze "Winkelthema" eher verbessern. Hatte mal ein 27.5 mit Magic Mary reingehalten, da war dann aber nicht mehr als 1mm Luft. Vielleicht muss ich da mal ne Nummer kleiner probieren und es mit einem Hans Dampf 2.35 nochmal testen.
> Danke nochmal für die Antwort.


 
Gerngeschehen.
Hatte auch mal einen Nobby 2.35 drin, da hatte es noch genug Reserven. Der HD ist jetzt auch nicht ne Hausnummer grösser, im Gegensatz zur Magic Mary. Ich denke das sollte problemlos drinliegen. Ich hab leider keinen 27.5er HD rumliegen zum testen


----------



## YOCANEBETOS (9. März 2015)

Bike-Polygamist schrieb:


> ...hab leider keinen 27.5er HD rumliegen zum testen...


 
Ja schade, das wäre natürlich perfekt gewesen.

Aber wenn du sagst der NN2.35 passt gut, dannn sollte der HD2.35 ja uch passen.
Werd ich dann mal testen, wenn meine 26" Felge komplett zerdengelt ist und ich
eh ne neue brauche...  ;-)

Danke nochmal


----------



## Bike-Polygamist (9. März 2015)

YOCANEBETOS schrieb:


> Ja schade, das wäre natürlich perfekt gewesen.
> 
> Aber wenn du sagst der NN2.35 passt gut, dannn sollte der HD2.35 ja uch passen.
> Werd ich dann mal testen, wenn meine 26" Felge komplett zerdengelt ist und ich
> ...


 
Kannst mir die Felge geben, ich bin begabt im Alufelgen töten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YOCANEBETOS (10. März 2015)

Bike-Polygamist schrieb:


> ...ich bin begabt im Alufelgen töten


 
 Lol - danke für das Angebot aber das kann ich schon selber! Spätestens nach dem nächsten Lago Trip wird es soweit sein...


----------



## coastalwolf (12. März 2015)

Auch am Mk8 kann man noch Feintuning betreiben  Trotz "oldschool" Laufrädern. Dämpfer mit Spacern etwas progressiver und dazu noch ein Service beim Stefan, Gabel mit 10mm mehr Federweg und mittels eingeklebtem Pike-Token ebenfalls progressiver. Und wenn schon soviele Späne an dem Token gefallen sind, hat der Rahmen für die Stealth-Öffnung ebenfalls noch ein bisschen Material gelassen. Vecnum betreibt ja bekanntlich eine „Rolex“-artige Verknappung und da musste ich das 301 doch tatsächlich für meinen neuen Aufbau „ausschlachten“.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. März 2015)

Tolles bike,mit dem weiß sehr schön.


----------



## Marzocchi (12. März 2015)

Hier mein 301 für die Saison 2015. Da ist es doch noch pünktlich fertig geworden.
Ist für  XC Marathon, 24h Rennen, Alpencross, Trailrunde bis Parkbesuch gedacht.
Eins für alles. Vermutlich werden die anderen Räder jetzt verstauben.

301 MK6 mit 140mm Umlenkhebeln vom MK10 und Monarch Plus 200x51
DT Swiss XMM 150 Carbon
DT Swiss 240S mit Superstarcomponents Tactic 26" 23mm gold
ZEE / SLX Bremsen
XT Antrieb und Schaltung
Syntace Komponenten
Gesamtgewicht 11,9kg mit Pedalen


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2015)

Das wirft jetzt Fragen auf. Wieso die Hebel? Wieso M+?


----------



## Marzocchi (12. März 2015)

Ich finde die Hebel stehen dem MK6 gut 
Damit passen halt 200mm Dämpfer, auch mit HV Kammer.

Ich habe den Monarch plus und einen Monarch RL.
Der RL ist natürlich leichter, ich finde der Monarch plus fühlt sich aber marginal besser an.
Bin noch nicht viel gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ub.privat (12. März 2015)

hallo zusammen,

von mir mal eine "Stylefrage". Möchte meinen aktuellen Laufradsatz (Tune) gegen Syntace W35 tauschen.
Dabei würde ich die Felgen von matt-schwarz in matt-rot umeloxieren.
Leider bin ich mir vom Style her ein wenig unschlüssig und würde ger eure Meinung lesen ...

Naben Tune KING/KONG sind rot, Speichennippel schwarz.

Hier das ganze mal in Bildern


----------



## mi.ro (12. März 2015)

ub.privat schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> von mir mal eine "Stylefrage". Möchte meinen aktuellen Laufradsatz (Tune) gegen Syntace W35 tauschen.
> Dabei würde ich die Felgen von matt-schwarz in matt-rot umeloxieren.
> ...


Hmm, ist ein bisschen Glückssache den Farbton einigermaßen zu treffen. Dann sieht es evtl. etwas zusammengestückelt aus. Ich meine natürlich Nabe zu Felgen.


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. März 2015)

Marzocchi schrieb:


>



Erst mal dickes Lob für das Farbkonzept. Geht voll auf. Sieht gut aus. Ist das Titan-Elox, oder wie heißt die Farbe?
Passt auch super mit den Grafiken und den eher güldenen Felgen zusammen...


----------



## Marzocchi (13. März 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Erst mal dickes Lob für das Farbkonzept. Geht voll auf. Sieht gut aus. Ist das Titan-Elox, oder wie heißt die Farbe?
> Passt auch super mit den Grafiken und den eher güldenen Felgen zusammen...



Vielen Dank!
Ja, Titan Elox sollte es mal werden und war Vorbild.
Der Rahmen war aber mal schwarz eloxiert und nicht mehr schön. Eine Neueloxierung war mit hohen Kosten und Risiken verbunden.
Habe mich dann dazu entschlossen, den Rahmen pulvern zu lassen.
Ist ein Dunkelgraumetallic in matt. Die genaue Bezeichnung weiss ich leider gerade nicht mehr.


----------



## Kevin0679 (13. März 2015)

Mal wieder ein works finish! Die moveloc passt perfekt und wird mit einem anderen Hebel betrieben.


----------



## biker-wug (14. März 2015)

Welchen Hebel nutztbdu?


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. März 2015)

Den KS Southpaw. Der lässt sich wie ein Schalthebel, Trigger benutzen. Geht halt nur bei 1fach Schaltungen oder Gripshift vernünftig.


----------



## .t1mo (14. März 2015)

Sehr schön. Mal wieder eins ohne Pike und mit Lyrik


----------



## Kevin0679 (14. März 2015)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Mal wieder eins ohne Pike und mit Lyrik



Die wird auch maximal durch eine neue Lyrik ersetzt! Die Gabel leistet mir schon viele Jahre geniale Dienste.


----------



## Normansbike (15. März 2015)

Geile Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (15. März 2015)

geiles Ding - aber wenn schon kein anderer fragt: Ist das ein Fetisch mit der Bremsleitung vorne bei Dir?


----------



## Kevin0679 (15. März 2015)

Das sind Goodridge Stahlflexleitungen mit Leitungsclips von Jagwire. Sieht aus der Perspektive schlimmer aus als es ist. Die Leitung der moveloc wird eventuell nochmal gekürzt.


----------



## jaxxxon (16. März 2015)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Mal wieder eins ohne Pike und mit Lyrik



Das letzte mit Pike ist zwar ca. sechs Bikes her, aber egal...


----------



## mobitt (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Dann wird's doch mal wieder Zeit für ein Liteville 301 mit einer Pike - ich möchte Euch mein Projekt 2014 vorstellen:
Seit Januar 2014 jeden Monat ein paar Teile, bis im Januar 2015 der finale Aufbau erfolgte.






    

Aufbau:
- Rahmen: Liteville 301, 160mm, Größe L, schwarz
- Gabel: Rock Shox Pike RCT3 27,5" Dual Position 160mm
- Laufradsatz: Syntace W35MX rot gepulvert (VR: 27,5"; HR: 26")
- Schreibenbremse: Formula T1 25th Anniversary Special Edition (VR: 203mm; HR: 180mm)
- Kurbel: SRAM XX1 175mm
- Schaltung: SRAM XX1 1*11
- Vorbau: All Mountain Style OM 45
- Lenker: Race Face Atlas 0,5 rise rot
- Pedale: Race Face Atlas rot
- Sattelstütze: Rock Shox Reverb stealth
- Sattel: SQLAB. 611
- Griffe: Ergon GE1 MTB
- Kettenführung: Syntace SCS II Kettenführung
- Schaltwerkschutz: Syntace RockGuard

Bedingt durch den kostengünstigeren Einkauf der 301-Enduro-Edition als Komplettbike im Aufbaukit habe ich mehrere Einzelteile im Verkauf anzubieten. Durch die Identifizierung als Verkäufer dauert es noch ein paar Tage, bis die Einzelteile online stehen, aber schaut dann gerne mal vorbei. Folgende Parts möchte ich gerne verkaufen - alles neu und unverbaut:
- Kette: KMC X10 SL DLC 2*10, rot-schwarz
- Kurbel: Race Face Turbine, 2-fach, 175mm, schwarz, 22-36 Zähne, Bashguard rot
- Umwerfer: SRAM X.0 S3 Direkt Montage Top Pull, 2-fach, 22-36 Zähne
- Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0 Type 2, mittellanger Schaltarm, 10-fach, schwarz-rot
- Kassette: SRAM X.0 XG-1080, 10-fach, 11-36 Zähne
- Schalthebel: SRAM X.0 Trigger Set, 10-fach rechts und 2-fach links, schwarz-rot
- Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon High 10
- Griffe: Syntace Screw-on Gripz Moto MTB, schwarz
- Vorbau: Megaforce 2, 50 mm
- Schreibenbremse: Shimano XT M785 (vorne und hinten)
- Bremsscheiben: Shimano SM-RT76 6-Loch für XT (VR: 203mm; HR: 180mm)
- Shimano E-Type Befestigungsplatte XTR Umwerfer

Ich freue mich auf Euer Feedback zum Aufbau und Euer Interesse für die Parts - gerne auch über PN.

vg Andreas


----------



## Kevin0679 (16. März 2015)

Wie kann man bloß jetzt noch ein Mk11 kaufen?


----------



## Gekko (16. März 2015)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Wie kann man blos jetzt noch ein Mk11 kaufen?



Was ist denn das für eine Frage?


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. März 2015)

Wie kann man bloß jetzt noch so eine (hoffentlich ironisch gemeinte) doofe Frage stellen? ^^


----------



## Kevin0679 (16. März 2015)

Hoffentlich hast du schon einen Vorrat an 26Zoll Reifen angelegt?


----------



## wubu (16. März 2015)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Wie kann man blos jetzt noch ein Mk11 kaufen?



Indem man zuerst auf "In den Warenkorb" und anschließend auf "Bestellen" klickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gekko (16. März 2015)

Wissen ist Macht. Wenn man aber kein Wissen hat, macht das bei dem Einen oder Anderen auch nichts!!!


----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2015)

Das mit dem Mk11 Kauf habe ich mir aber auch nochmals überlegt. Ich werde wohl diese Saison noch auf mein RM Salyer zurückgreifen und dann beim Mk12 zuschlagen. Von daher kann ich die Frage zumindest teilweise verstehen bzw. ernst nehmen


----------



## Kevin0679 (16. März 2015)

Die Preise für Räder werden in naher Zukunft massiv steigen müssen, da die so viel günstigere Produktion in Fernost ja nun um mind. 20% teurer geworden ist.


----------



## BigMounty (16. März 2015)

Welche bahnrechenden Neuerungen erwartet Ihr beim Mk12 ?
Würde mich wirklich interessieren - habe selbst ein Mk11 und sehe da auch keinen wirklichen Vorteil zum Mk10.
Jetzt soll beim Mk 12 alles besser sein ?!


----------



## Ghoste (16. März 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk12.638207/


----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. März 2015)

Kevin0679 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hast du schon einen Vorrat an 26Zoll Reifen angelegt?


Ganz einfach da schwalbe,maxxis, und conti ,laut ihrer eigenen pressemitteilung auch weiterhin 26 zoll fertigen werden.alles halb so wild mit den reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti.rlp (16. März 2015)

Mal ehrlich ... verstellbare Streben, Gabel nach belieben, Hebel nach belieben ... das LV 301 Mk12 lässt sich allen Marktsituationen anpassen ... insofern ist es "future proofed"


----------



## dersteini (16. März 2015)

@mobitt, ich find's chick!


----------



## CalvinSK (17. März 2015)

Auch wenn ein paar nicht verstehen können, warum man sich noch ein MK11 holt, möchte ich dennoch stolz mein neues Familienmitglied präsentieren:









Erste Ausfahrt folgt hoffentlich die Tage, kribbelt ja jetzt schon ziemlich in den Händen und Beinen! 

Ich weiß, es ist nichts Besonderes, ein sehr schlichter Aufbau, aber gerade das schätze ich persönlich sehr.


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Winterprojekt 14/15: mein erster 301 Aufbau. 

Noch etwas viel Nachlauf, aber mit VarioSpin in den Griff zu bekommen, hoff ich.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

Täuscht das oder ist die Kurbellänge im Vergleich zum langen Auszug der Sattelstütze recht kurz?

Hast Du 140mm FW hinten? Die RS 1 hat ja nur 520mm Einbaulänge und vorne ist auch ein 27,5 drin.

Zum Nachlauf, die Gabel hat doch einen größeren Offset, da müsste der Nachlauf doch kleiner sein?!


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Das mit der Kurbel täuscht, ganz normale 170mm XX1.

Hinten 120mm, vorne 120mm RS1, die zwar für 29Zoll vorgesehen ist, ich war damit aber überhaupt nicht klar gekommen. Gefühlt wurde mir das Rad vorne zu schwer und wenig agil. Mit 650B ist der Lenkkopfwinkel schon etwas steiler, was mir besser gefällt...


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Also doch eher kurz. Die Sattelüberhöhung ist auch der Hammer.


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Sattelüberhöhung? Wer hauptberuflich RR fährt


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

Bei dem Auszug hätte ich echt eine 180mm Kurbel erwartet.
Ist das ein MK11? Wusste gar nicht, dass es das mit 120mm gibt


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

MK11 ...Basis war natürlich ein Edition Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Diese Sattelüberhöhung ist doch eine Überlieferung aus dem letzten Jahrtausend oder? Fährt doch kaum noch einer so. Aber es muss ja bequem für dich sein.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

Treeman schrieb:


> Das mit der Kurbel täuscht, ganz normale 170mm XX1.
> 
> Hinten 120mm, vorne 120mm RS1, die zwar für 29Zoll vorgesehen ist, ich war damit aber überhaupt nicht klar gekommen. Gefühlt wurde mir das Rad vorne zu schwer und wenig agil. Mit 650B ist der Lenkkopfwinkel schon etwas steiler, was mir besser gefällt...


Kannst ja mal Offset Bushings für den Dämpfer testen um den LW steiler zu kriegen. Die 1,5 Grad vom Steuerrohr sind vielleicht etwas heftig


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Ich oute mich: was meinst du mit  Offset Bushings?! Thx!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

Treeman schrieb:


> Ich oute mich: was meinst du mit  Offset Bushings?! Thx!


Ich habe welche von denen
http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/offset-shock-hardware/burgtec-titanium-offset-shock-hardware/

Die haben so was auch. Da hast auch eine gute Erklärung
http://www.offsetbushings.com
http://www.offsetbushings.com/pages/how-they-work


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Top, Danke!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

Der Winkel variiert ja abhängig welche Bolzen Verwendet werden. Habe selber nur ein MK8.

Mann kann auch nur ein Lager tauschen, dann hast Du einen  "mittleren" Winkel.

Mann kann ja wählen, steiler oder Flacher. Läuft auf ca. 1 Grad Veränderung heraus. 0,5 sind natürlich auch möglich. + oder -


----------



## mobitt (17. März 2015)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein paar nicht verstehen können, warum man sich noch ein MK11 holt, möchte ich dennoch stolz mein neues Familienmitglied präsentieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer-Location für ein Photoshoot.


----------



## mobitt (17. März 2015)

dersteini schrieb:


> @mobitt, ich find's chick!


Thx.


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Von der Seite sieht man die Leitungen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (17. März 2015)

@Kevin0679

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass @jammerlappen mit der Leitungs Bemerkung deine Verlegung außen an der Gabel meint. Alle deine Bikes im Fotoalbum haben das so. Gehört die Leitung eigentlich nicht innenrum verlegt? Wegen Asteinfädeln und so.

Gruß


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Mhhh, nach dem Motto:Habe ich schon immer so gemacht... 
Ich glaube aber innen entlang wird der Winkel bei den Führungen an der Brücke zu spitz. Werde ich mir aber nochmal anschauen.Thx


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Obwohl es da für mich eher um die Optik gehen würde, denn ein Ast der sich da einfädelt kann auch 4cm weiter links an der Gabel vorbei in die Speichen gelangen. Eher ein Glücksspiel.;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2015)

Ok  dann stell Dir vor, Du fährst gaaaaaaaanz knapp an nem Fels vorbei. 

Nebenbei - der Hobel gefällt mir mal so richtig gut!


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Thx... das habe ich natürlich nicht bedacht.


----------



## coastalwolf (17. März 2015)

Treeman schrieb:


> Sattelüberhöhung? Wer hauptberuflich RR fährt



Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden. Du willst den Lenkwinkel mit dem VarioSpin noch steiler machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Im Moment hab ich so viel Nachlauf, dass der Lenker im Stehen nach links/rechts einklappt. Mit 29er VR in Kombi mit 27,5 HR war das noch schlimmer... gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?!


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Vielleicht hilft bei deinen vorlieben ja 26 Zoll vorn und hinten 27,5? Da bekommst du ordentlich Druck aufs Vorderrad!


----------



## coastalwolf (17. März 2015)

Treeman schrieb:


> Im Moment hab ich so viel Nachlauf, dass der Lenker im Stehen nach links/rechts einklappt. Mit 29er VR in Kombi mit 27,5 HR war das noch schlimmer... gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?!



Was stört Dich daran bzw. welchen Einfluss erwartest Du aufgrund des Einklappens beim Fahren?


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Ich komm von einem 120mm C'dale mit Lefty, das an der Front um eine Vielfaches verspielter, agiler und natürlich leichter war. Ich werd es mit dem etwas steileren Lenkwinkel versuchen... letztlich ist es Spielerei, runtergekommen sind sie noch alle!


----------



## Kevin0679 (17. März 2015)

Ich glaube der macht sich hier einen Spaß mit uns. 1x11 im Marathon-Aufbau mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt und bei der Rahmengröße und dem Sattelstützenauszug mit 170 Kurbelarmen. Bergab und auf gerade Strecke werden zwar keine Rennen gewonnen, aber die Übersetzung sollte auch hier ein paar KMH zulassen und das ohne 120 Umdrehungen auf der Kurbel.Fehlt nur noch der Rennradlenker und wir sind die Gehörnten.


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Ich hab's gewusst: es polarisiert eben doch ein bisschen, mein Moped!

Ich fahr keine Rennen mit dem MTB, deshalb reicht mir 1x11 völlig aus, zumal ich Mitten im Schwarzwald wohne und keine Strecken, sondern nur bergauf /-ab fahre. Bergauf möcht ich max. antriebsneutral/ leicht sein, deshalb "nur 120mm" bei gleichzeitig möglichst sportlicher Sitzposition (ich bin eigtl. Straßenrennfahrer, auch deshalb die Überhögung). Und bergab sind 120mm für mich völlg ausreichend um richtig Spaß zu haben, zumal in Kombi mit dem 2,4er Onza Schlappen. Der - zugegeben - nicht zuletzt wegen der knaller Optik draufgekommen ist. 

So jetzt sinnig, warum der Aufbau ist, wie er ist?!

Ungeachtet all dieser Überlegungen hab ich den abartigsten Spaß mit dem Rad, richtig fein!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

Treeman schrieb:


> Ich hab's gewusst: es polarisiert eben doch ein bisschen, mein Moped!
> 
> Ich fahr keine Rennen mit dem MTB, deshalb reicht mir 1x11 völlig aus, zumal ich Mitten im Schwarzwald wohne und keine Strecken, sondern nur bergauf /-ab fahre. Bergauf möcht ich max. antriebsneutral/ leicht sein, deshalb "nur 120mm" bei gleichzeitig möglichst sportlicher Sitzposition (ich bin eigtl. Straßenrennfahrer, auch deshalb die Überhögung). Und bergab sind 120mm für mich völlg ausreichend um richtig Spaß zu haben, zumal in Kombi mit dem 2,4er Onza Schlappen. Der - zugegeben - nicht zuletzt wegen der knaller Optik draufgekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Dein Rad entspricht halt nicht den (Forums) Erwartungen, das macht einig Leute nervös....

Aber stimmt das mit dem Nachlauf - bist Du dir da sicher? Eigentlich ist der Nachlauf bei einer 29" Gabel geringer wie bei einer 26". Wobei, nicht sicher ob das auch für 27,5" in einer 29" Gabel gilt. Müßte man mal aufzeichnen.

Wie auch immer, die -1,5" vom VarioSpin halte ich auch für ambitioniert.

Würde, wie gesagt, OffsetBushings empfehlen, da kannst Du mit 0,5° oder 1° Dich heran tasten..

Achja, den Tesastreifen am Oberrohr würde ich gegen was robusteres aus Plastik/Carbon/Alu ersetzen. Denke der soll vor Beulen durch Bremshebel schützen, oder?


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Ich werd das machen, wie du schreibst: vielleicht ist die Lösung mit den Bushings die zunächst moderatere.

Haha, vielleicht hast du Recht: ich knaller mit dem Radl eben bergauf mit den S-Works Piloten mit und bergab geb ich mir auch mit den Jungs mit unrasierten Beinen keine Blöse... jedem, wie es zusagt


----------



## Deleted 326763 (17. März 2015)

bin ab und an mit CC Profis unterwegs und deshalb sehr vorsichtig mit meinem Urteil über Sattelüberhöhung und Fahrkönnen.Wobei die nicht einmal eine verstellbare Sattelstütze haben.
Bergauf treten die dich mit ihren "600 Watt" Beinen in Grund und Boden und dann denkst du, endlich Bergab - Yipiey 160mm Federweg. Aber von wegen, im Rücken hört man immer das bollern der Carbonfelgen....

 Auch wenn mir die Kurbellänge doch etwas kurz vorkommt. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Treeman (17. März 2015)

Dass ausgerechnet die Kurbel so anstößt: ich hab gerade noch mal geschaut: es gibt sie in 170mm und 175, die XX1... nachdem ich auf der Straße 170 fahre hab ich natürlich für das Bike keine Ausnahme gemacht, das wäre muskulär auch Quatsch. Bei >100 RPM im Training wäre eine 175 oder gar 180mm nicht dienlich. Und ich seh auch in Sachen Performance keinen Nachteil mit der kürzeren Kurbel. Passt schon alles, nur die Optik eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (17. März 2015)

Heute erster Ausfahrt und dann gleich spaßiger Nightride, und was soll ich sagen?
Das Grinsen hab ich nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht bekommen!

Wahnsinn, noch besser als erwünscht...Mist, jetzt muss ich doch mein anderes Rad verkaufen, weil das Ding kann ja alles


----------



## Stuntfrosch (18. März 2015)

Schneeweißchen


----------



## Deleted 326763 (19. März 2015)

Schützt da Schutzblech hinten vor dem gröbsten?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (19. März 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> Schützt da Schutzblech hinten vor dem gröbsten?


Ja, es reduziert den nassen Hintern sowie den Beschuss der Telestütze messbar.
Hübsch ist es genau so wenig, wie das Stück Schlauch an der Gabel.
Dafür habe ich aber am Lenker einen ästhetischen Ausgleich geschaffen


----------



## Deleted 326763 (19. März 2015)

Hübsch ist egal, wenn es was bringt.

Muss ich mir mal was zuschneiden


----------



## mobitt (19. März 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> Hübsch ist egal, wenn es was bringt.
> 
> Muss ich mir mal was zuschneiden


Kannst auch das Marsh Guard hinten montieren - dieselbe Wirkung. Design Mud Guards auch bei riesel-design.com.


----------



## Kevin0679 (20. März 2015)

Nach der ersten Testfahrt muss ich dem 301 die Note 1 geben. Ich komme vom 301 mk9 über Nicolai Ion 16 zum Mk11-2 und habe für mich das Bike für die nächsten Jahre gefunden. So lange es halt noch Reifen für 26 Zoll gibt.;-) Der Sprung vom Mk9 ist schon mega genial!


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2015)

sag mir sowas nich


----------



## Whitey (21. März 2015)

@Kevin0679 ... Bremsleitung VA *innen* an der Gabel durch! Niemals außen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevin0679 (21. März 2015)

Habe ich jetzt schon des öfteren gehört. Werde ich heute mal versuchen. Danke


----------



## [email protected] (21. März 2015)

Niemals nicht!!! 
Schickes Rad übrigens.


----------



## Kevin0679 (21. März 2015)

Der Mangel ist abgestellt!!! Habe gleich mal eine R1Racing verbaut. Mal schauen ob mir die auch reicht.


----------



## Normansbike (21. März 2015)

Geht doch!!!


----------



## jens m. (21. März 2015)

Habe den "Winter" genutzt und ein paar neue Teile an meine MK5 zu schrauben. Ich habe das Bike jetzt seit 2007, und wie die meisten hier immer mal wieder nach- oder umgerüstet. 
Diesmal Tausch XT-Dual Control 2x9 gegen XX1 mit 28-er Blatt. Bremse ist jetzt Sram RSC. Dazu auch neue Pedale von Syntace. 
Gewicht ist auf 12,75kg gesunken.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## jens m. (21. März 2015)

Hier noch weitere Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (22. März 2015)

Whitey schrieb:


> @Kevin0679 ... Bremsleitung VA *innen* an der Gabel durch! Niemals außen!!!!



Etwas OT, aber hat das einen sicherheitsrelevanten Aspekt oder rein optisch?!


----------



## Alex1206 (23. März 2015)

Natürlich sicherheitsrelevant. Klar kann der auch innen verlegt etwas passieren aber bei einem Sturz oder enger Durchfahrt mit Kontakt kann die beschädigt werden.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. März 2015)

Sicherheitsrelevant insofern, dass man leichter hängenbleiben kann. Und das Risiko sollte an jeder Stelle minimiert werden. WENN es mal passiert wäre Beschädigung der Leitung/bremse das kleinere Problem


----------



## Phil-Joe (23. März 2015)

jens m. schrieb:


> Hier noch weitere Bilder.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371352
> Anhang anzeigen 371354



Tolles schlichtes Bike!


----------



## Onkelshort (26. März 2015)

doch wieder good old 26 aber jetzt mit Pike. Vorne + hinten 160mm federweg. 12,8kg in Summe.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (26. März 2015)

Geiler scheiss!
Finde die lackierung absolut Top!!! Der Test ist sehr stimmig


----------



## Rocky10 (26. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. März 2015)

Das blaue ist klasse! 
Die schwarzen sind nur noch fad,  furchtbar.


----------



## jens m. (28. März 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Das blaue ist klasse!
> Die schwarzen sind nur noch fad,  furchtbar.



Da hat halt jeder so seine eigene Meinung dazu. Ich persönlich finde die lackierten (glänzenden) Bike's sehen aus wie Plastebomber.
Die eloxierten (matten) wiederum sehen edel aus. Da ist die Farbe fast egal. Auch in Schwarz.

Grüße
Jens M.


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2015)

Da gebe ich dir recht.
Mit der eigenen Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TymonK (29. März 2015)

Mein LV301 MK4! Mit Fox Talas32 RLC 100-120-140mm und eine menge SLX teilen von altes MTB.

Habe schon viel auf dieses Fora gelesen - wirklich guter Source für Information!

Noch zu andern:
- Dropper post
- Vielleicht 27,5" im Zukunft
- Bremsen XT (SLX sind alt.... XT auf das andere Rad sind viel besser....)


----------



## thetourist (30. März 2015)

Oh, wie schön....ein Oldtimer!


----------



## [email protected] (31. März 2015)

@TymonK
Schickes Rad. Bei den älteren MS macht 27,5 aus meiner Sicht keinen Sinn. Ich habe das mal mit 2,25" Reifen am MK3 in XL getestet. Es passt so halbwegs (komplett eingefedert streift der Reifen leicht am Sitzrohr), aber es fährt sich einfach sehr unharmonisch. Lass es lieber sein. Das Rad wird dadurch nicht besser (im Gegenteil).

Gruß,
[email protected]


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. März 2015)

TymonK schrieb:


> Mein LV301 MK4! Mit Fox Talas32 RLC 100-120-140mm und eine menge SLX teilen von altes MTB.
> 
> Habe schon viel auf dieses Fora gelesen - wirklich guter Source für Information!
> 
> ...



bin lange Zeit ei MK4 gefahren. Laß es bleiben mit 27.5", das wird zu stelzig. Lieber Offsetbushing oder längere Gabel für flacheren Lenkwinkel. Oder gleich einen entsprechenden Steuersatz. Das wird Dir mehr bringen.

Auch könntest Du über eine Kettenführung nachdenken, z.B. die von Bionicon für wenig Geld


----------



## TymonK (31. März 2015)

@thetourist  - danke! Der Fahrer ist auch ein oldtimer so das past ;-)
@[email protected] - gutes feedback uber 27"5. Wird dies dan nicht machen.
@RomainK - was meinst du mit "entsprechender steuersatz"? Kettenfuhrung habe ich schon "im Schrank" - mochtte erst mal versuchen ohne zu fahren.

Ein dropper ist schon unterwegs. Habe micht zuerst ein Tmars 2015 gekauft um es zu versuchen (rund 80 euro) - mit ein Syntace shim (34.9>31.6) dazu


----------



## Goddi8 (31. März 2015)

Er meint damit einen Winkelsteuersatz wie z.B. Works Components oder den Cane Creek. Damit bekommst du den Lenkwinkel flacher.

Wenn du den Hinterbau aber original lässt (Hebel original und Dämpfer original), würde ich auch am Lenkwinkel nichts ändern.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. März 2015)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Er meint damit einen Winkelsteuersatz wie z.B. Works Components oder den Cane Creek. Damit bekommst du den Lenkwinkel flacher.
> 
> Wenn du den Hinterbau aber original lässt (Hebel original und Dämpfer original), würde ich auch am Lenkwinkel nichts ändern.


so wie es ausieht ist da nicht mehr der originale DT drin. War aber beim MK4 nie das Problem.

Ich fand den flachen LW, der sich durch ein 160mm Gabel ergab sehr angenehm. Gegen Schluß hat ich noch Offstebushings drin. Da hat ich dann eine 140-180mm Gabel. Im Normalfall war die auf 140mm. Bergab auf bis 180mm ausgefahren.


----------



## Goddi8 (31. März 2015)

Ist aber immer noch ein DT und daher die Vermutung, dass der Hinterbau auch noch eher straff ist.  Kommt halt drauf an was das Rad können soll.  In dem jetzigen Setup ist es ein flinkes Trailbike. War mein MK5 auch mal


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. März 2015)

Da hast Du recht, so wie es jetzt dasteht, ist es ein schönes vielseitiges Trailbike.

Da hätte ich sogar noch Eigenbau Hebel für 140mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (3. April 2015)

Mal wieder Bilder:
Vor der Reise ins Vinschgau, neue Reifen montiert. Bin mal auf die Kombi gespannt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2015)

Schick und klassisch in Schwarz! 
Das dürfte gut flutschen! Vorne viel grip und hinten gut grip mit leichtem rollwiederstand. Wenn du auch hinten mehr grip willst dann trail king.


----------



## Ghoste (3. April 2015)

RQ ist zu hause ;-) Aber evtl fürs VR gedacht wenns trocken ist?!


----------



## mobitt (3. April 2015)

@Ghoste: Du hast die Race Face-Turbine Kurbel drauf. Wie zufrieden bist Du denn?
Ich will sie eigentlich verkaufen, da ich doch gleich auf Einfach-Kurbel gegangen bin. Aber es findet sich nicht wirklich ein Käufer, sodass ich mir die Kurbel vielleicht doch selber zum Testen anbaue.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> RQ ist zu hause ;-) Aber evtl fürs VR gedacht wenns trocken ist?!


Oder so! das ist dann eine sehr gute Touren Option!


----------



## Ghoste (3. April 2015)

Mit der Kurbel bin ich sehr zufrieden! Passt alles, nur Übersetzung könnte besser sein. Evtl mal 22 er anstatt 24 er... 

Ja ist auch eher auf Abfahrtslastige Touren ausgelegt ;-) hoff ich komm mit der Reifen Kombi zurecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (3. April 2015)

MK 10 S in der Frühjahrs - Sonne 2015


----------



## mobitt (3. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Mit der Kurbel bin ich sehr zufrieden! Passt alles, nur Übersetzung könnte besser sein. Evtl mal 22 er anstatt 24 er...
> 
> Ja ist auch eher auf Abfahrtslastige Touren ausgelegt ;-) hoff ich komm mit der Reifen Kombi zurecht


So wär's geplant - hab bei 175mm Kurbellänge ein kleines 22-Ritzel.
Danke für Dein Feedback.
Aber sollte noch jmd. Interesse haben - ich verkaufe gerne. Checkt mein Angebot auf VHB im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Obiwan (4. April 2015)

Mein Jubi-301 mit einem Hauch rot  !


----------



## Wuerzig (4. April 2015)

Schönes Bike, aber noch schöneres Haus und Garten!!

Den Sattelstützen Zug noch unten kreuzen, dann ist's perfekt.


----------



## Obiwan (4. April 2015)

Danke!.....und das ist nur die Rückseite vom Haus !


----------



## Wuerzig (4. April 2015)

Falls es dich interessiert hier mal die "untere Kreuzung". Hatte das früher auch so wie du, aber diese Lösung hier bei Michi abgeguckt....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin0679 (4. April 2015)

Schaut gut aus, wird aber bei einem Sidewing Umwerfer wirklich spannend. Auch wenn ich die 1fach Variante beforzuge.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. April 2015)

Hey. Das erste mal, dass ich diese Variante der zugführung sehe und finde sie echt interessant! Side-Swing ist eh irrelevant da ich nur noch 1x11 fahren will 

Btw: ist das die "neue" hope Kurbel? Gibt's davon Bilder am 301? Was wiegt die? Schickes Teil


----------



## Wuerzig (4. April 2015)

Hey, ja ist die neue Hope Kurbel. Hat mit 30 Kettenblatt 650gr gewogen. Das Tretlager hat ca. 100gr.
Bei mir schleift die Kurbel an der Syntace Chainguide. Hab die jetzt demontiert. Dann hält sich das Mehrgewicht zur XX1 Kurbel in Grenzen. Wobei auf die 100gr. ist eigentlich eh geschi.....


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. April 2015)

Obwohl ich das mit dem chainguide nie nachvollziehen konnte. Da läuft die letzte ja drüber, also gibt es Spannung und reibung. Hab mir jetzt mal die e13 xcx montiert, gespannt wie das läuft. Weil, theoretisch hat die wenn, dann ja nur seitliche reibung,  also weniger Widerstand.
Fotos von ganzen Aufbau kommen die Tage. Muss noch zugfuhrung ändern 
aber echt schön die Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. April 2015)

Letzte = Kette ... sch***** autkorrektur


----------



## Obiwan (5. April 2015)

> hier mal die "untereKreuzung".



Schaut nicht schlecht aus. Evtl. ändere ich es. Danke.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. April 2015)




----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. April 2015)

So hier ist es. Mein fast 2 Jahre altes MK11 in der Ausbaustufe wie ich es mir die ganze Zeit gewünscht hatte

Zu den Teilen:

301 MK11-1 XL 160mm
Gruppe: SRAM XX1 32er KB
Bremse: Shimano XTR Race (Verbindung zu XX1 Trigger: Trickstuff Matshi), Scheiben XT 200/180 mit Titanschrauben
Fahrwerk: Pike 650b 160mm RCT3 Dual Position Air + Monarch Plus 2012 Helmchen Tuned 
Laufräder: Numbr3 AR30 Carbon Scaled Sizing
Reifen: Vorne Onza Ibex 2.4 650b, hinten Maxxis Highroller 2.4 26", tubeless montiert, Funworks Ventile
Pedale: Shimano XTR Race
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce II
Lenker: Easton Havoc Carbon 
Griffe: ESI Grips Chunky
Sattelstütze: Reverb Stealth 31,6 150mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio 
Kettenführung: E13 XCX Treltagermontage
Syntace Rockguard


Gewicht: ca 12,37kg (ohne Pedale)

was fehlt? Decals für die Kurbel und den Dämpfer. Die Blitze auf dem Dämpfer sind nur provisorisch, das Rot auf der Kurbel soll auch verschwinden und wie am Schaltwerk weiß werden. Lassen leider auf sich warten.
UND: Trotz Stefans Bemühungen war es momentan nicht möglich einen Debon-Air Kolben aufzutreiben, aber früher oder später kommt ein schwarzer Kolben in den weißen Monarch Plus 

Das Teil macht TIERISCH Spaß!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. April 2015)




----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. April 2015)

Ach so, Marshguard von Riesel Design.
Jetzt wo ich die Fotos so sehe sollte ich durchsichtige Kabelbinder nehmen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (11. April 2015)

oder eine schwarze Gabel  
schönes Bike und konsequent aufgebaut


----------



## _zieGe (12. April 2015)

Hoffe das ich jetzt so durch die Sasion komme:


----------



## Alex1206 (12. April 2015)

Schicke Kiste 
So wie es aufgebaut ist urteile ich einfach mal das du bergab nicht schieben wirst. Denke mal über die Syntace/Liteville Kettenführung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _zieGe (12. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Schicke Kiste
> So wie es aufgebaut ist urteile ich einfach mal das du bergab nicht schieben wirst. Denke mal über die Syntace/Liteville Kettenführung nach.



Die liegt noch im Schrank ... bei richtiger Kettenlänge hab ich mit 1x11 da keine Probleme ...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (12. April 2015)

Das kann ein bisschen dauern bis sie kommen  In der ersten Saison ist sie auch nur ein mal runter. Dann je nach Strecke.
Ich selbst hab, wie oben zu sehen ist, die e13 KeFü getestet und auch schon bei einer Abfahrt gesehen, dass sie ganze Arbeit geleistet hat 
(Kette war halb runter, mit einer halben Kurbelumdrehung aber wieder drauf)


----------



## uphillking (13. April 2015)

Erste Ausfahrt. Nach 5 min hat man sich an das höhere Tretlager gewöhnt und fällt nicht mehr auf. Der Rest der Tour ist Dauergrinsen


----------



## Sworker2010 (21. April 2015)

MK11-2 bin gerade mit dem Aufbau letztes WE, aber noch vor dem Gardasee Urlaub fertig geworden....war knapp.
12,6 KG mit 27,5 Syntace Laufrädern.


----------



## c43306 (21. April 2015)

Hi, sehr schöner Aufbau! Mich würde interessieren wie zufrieden du mit dem ONZA Reifen bist. Bin nämlich wegen dem Gewicht auch am Überlegen. Fahre aber derzeit den Magic Mary - ist der Gripmäßig zu vergleichen?






























[/QUOTE]


Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> So hier ist es. Mein fast 2 Jahre altes MK11 in der Ausbaustufe wie ich es mir die ganze Zeit gewünscht hatte
> 
> Zu den Teilen:
> 
> ...


----------



## DocB (21. April 2015)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> was fehlt? Decals für die Kurbel und den Dämpfer. Die Blitze auf dem Dämpfer sind nur provisorisch, ...


Ja, der Stefan sollte sich mal ein Logo machen lassen, gibt doch hier jede Menge gute Grafiker, die das bestimmt für 1x Service gerne machen?
Ich würde auch einen Aufkleber brauchen... Allerdings für Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. April 2015)

@c43306: Ich finde den Reifen top! Hab ihn (nicht den auf dem Bild) die ganze letzte Saison gefahren Verschleiß hielt sich echt in Grenzen, gerade im Vergleich zu Schwalbe (hatte anfangs den Hans Dampf drauf). Den Grip kann ich mit dem Magic Mary leider nicht vergleichen, weil ich den selbst noch nie gefahren bin.
Aber wie gesagt, bin echt zufrieden, rollt gut, hat Grip im Nassen und Trockenen und liegt gut in der Kurve

@DocB Ja, wenn der Stefan ein schönes Logo hätte würde ich es mir gerne drauf machen. Dürfte auch gern was mit Star Wars zu tun haben 

Meine Decals sind mittlerweile angekommen:


----------



## DocB (21. April 2015)

Woher die Decals?
Der graue Kolben des Monarchen sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Macht optisch die Brücke zum raw-Rahmen, ein schwarzer wäre mir zu viel Kontrast. Nur mein Geschmack


----------



## Flo-mit-W (21. April 2015)

decals kommen vom user @theschlaatz 
Hat sich viel Zeit genommen die Aufkleber für die Kurbel anzupassen. Musste viel abmessen  Am Ende doch was übersehen, aber da kann er nix dafür. Der Sticker vom Dämpfer passt leider nicht ganz, aber sieht man nur beim genauen Hinschauen. Die hat er im Bikemarkt schon fertig drin


----------



## dieterAschmitz (21. April 2015)

Sworker2010 schrieb:


> MK11-2 bin gerade mit dem Aufbau letztes WE, aber noch vor dem Gardasee Urlaub fertig geworden....war knapp.
> 12,6 KG mit 27,5 Syntace Laufrädern.Anhang anzeigen 379958




Hi - sehr schick.
kannst du mir da mal die teileliste zukommen lassen
ich fahr das teil mit 26 er und hab ohne reverb 12.77 kg mit XO und XTR zeugs

gruß
dieter


----------



## theduke1mtb (22. April 2015)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> Hi - sehr schick.
> kannst du mir da mal die teileliste zukommen lassen
> ich fahr das teil mit 26 er und hab ohne reverb 12.77 kg mit XO und XTR zeugs
> 
> ...


 
 das habe ich mich auch gefragt......, komme bei einem L Rahmen mit MX 35 27,5 auf 13,4!!!!!


----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2015)

Bin auch hofft erstaunt was hier für Gewichte angegeben werden. Da frage ich mich was soll ich noch ändern um tiefer zu kommen? Meines wiegt 13,3 kg, mit komplett Xtr, Carbonlenker, Revelation, Conti MK in RS in 26" u.s.w.
Gut ist noch ein mk3 aber ist da so viel Luft?
Die Bremse ist Xt bei mir, ok aber ich lese hier manchmal Gewichte von 800grmm weniger und das in XL.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. April 2015)

Ja,  das geht.... 
Ihr seht ja meine Teileliste. 
So hab ich es an die Waage gehängt.  Natürlich ohne Pedale. 
Xx1 Gruppe,  Carbon Laufräder und sonst eben auch nur Leichtbauteile... Da kommt man gut unter 13kg.
War ich auch schon vorher,  mit actionsports Laufrädern  und x0 Trail Bremse


----------



## Flo-mit-W (22. April 2015)

Wer es nicht glaubt kann mit der eigenen Waage vorbeikommen,  aber ich will  mir nicht unterstellen lassen hier was zu drehen


----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2015)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> Wer es nicht glaubt kann mit der eigenen Waage vorbeikommen,  aber ich will  mir nicht unterstellen lassen hier was zu drehen


So habe ich es nicht gemeint, bin halt nur erstaunt. Bis wieviel kg sind die Teile den zugelassen?
Das ist bei mir halt das Manko, 100kg Fahrergewicht. Da könnte ich bestimmt noch leitete Lrs finden, jedoch sind diese oft nur bis 90kg zugelassen.


----------



## Sworker2010 (22. April 2015)

12,6 KG sind natürlich ohne XTR Pedale!!!!

Dafür ist eine 34er Fox Talas mit 160mm verbaut!
Ich denke mit einer 32 Fox Talas  mit 140mm Federweg gehts auf 12,3 Kg.
Ich fahre halt sehr gerne die Berge hoch 

Deshalb achte ich unter anderem auch bei meinen Bikes  auf das Gewicht
- Mein EX-301,  hat mit nur geringer anderer Ausstattung,-X0 Kurbel- Hans Dampf Reifen vorne - Nobby Nic 2.25 hinten , W35 Syntace Laufräder  13,2 KG auf die Waage gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2015)

Sind es wohl doch die Kleinigkeiten die das Gewicht in der Summe ausmachen wie, 2 oder 3 Fach, Hans Dampf oder NN, oder ...


----------



## Ghoste (22. April 2015)

Also unter 13kg geht auch ohne Leichtbau Teile. War bei meinem "Erstaufbau" (Gr. M) z.B. der Fall.
Nach RS Reverb Stealth, SCS II und schwereren Reifen (sind gerade auch noch etwas dreckig und schlammig) hat es jetzt aber auch wieder knapp 13,5kg - gerade gewogen. 
Kein Leichtbau sprich SLX und XT Gruppe, 2 Fach, Baron und MK II, Pike 27.5er 160mm, RS Stealth Reverb 34,9mm, SCS II, Falschenhalter...


----------



## Sworker2010 (22. April 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sind es wohl doch die Kleinigkeiten die das Gewicht in der Summe ausmachen wie, 2 oder 3 Fach, Hans Dampf oder NN, oder ...



 deshalb habe ich z.B. bei den Reifen die 2015er Schwalbe Nobby Nic und Rock Razor Pacestar und nicht die 2014 Rock Razor und Hans Dampf aufgezogen, die ich noch im Keller rumliegen habe.
Gewichtsdifferenz 650 Gramm!!


----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2015)

Sworker2010 schrieb:


> deshalb habe ich z.B. bei den Reifen die 2015er Schwalbe Nobby Nic und Rock Razor Pacestar und nicht die 2014 Rock Razor und Hans Dampf aufgezogen, die ich noch im Keller rumliegen habe.
> Gewichtsdifferenz 650 Gramm!!


 Wow


----------



## jammerlappen (22. April 2015)

11,9kg:






Ich denke, dass man dafür halt jedes Teil auf die Goldwaage legen muss. Mit Auge kann man dann aber auch die Kosten überschaubar halten.
Ich hab hierbei aber auch nicht auf Haltbarkeit verzichten wollen (ok - Laufräder sind ein Experiment, das bisher aber hervorragend taugt). Ich wiege zwar nicht viel, denke aber schon, dass ich von einer artgerechten Haltung sprechen kann.


----------



## snakeu (22. April 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Meines wiegt 13,3 kg, mit komplett Xtr, Carbonlenker, Revelation, Conti MK in RS in 26" u.s.w.
> Die Bremse ist Xt bei mir, ok aber ich lese hier manchmal Gewichte von 800grmm weniger und das in XL.



Geht - XL : 12,0 kg inkl. Pedale. Theoretisch bei 1-Fach und Carbonlenker wären noch 350gr drin. Hab aber auch keine Dropper-Post....


----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> Geht - XL : 12,0 kg inkl. Pedale. Theoretisch bei 1-Fach und Carbonlenker wären noch 350gr drin. Hab aber auch keine Dropper-Post....


Sorry was ist Dropper Post? Ja,ja lacht nur.


----------



## Alex1206 (22. April 2015)

Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze auf Deutsch.

Ich bin bei meinem MK8 auch bei 12.6 kg mit Reverb inkl. Pedale.
Werde demnächst von 2-fach mit Bashguard auf 1-fach umbauen. Mal sehen was dann mit dem Gewicht passiert. Ich träume von 11.99  Dauert aber noch 2 Wochen.


----------



## cubabluete (22. April 2015)

500 Gramm weniger passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (22. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze auf Deutsch.
> 
> Ich bin bei meinem MK8 auch bei 12.6 kg mit Reverb inkl. Pedale.
> Werde demnächst von 2-fach mit Bashguard auf 1-fach umbauen. Mal sehen was dann mit dem Gewicht passiert. Ich träume von 11.99  Dauert aber noch 2 Wochen.


Danke!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. April 2015)

Hab auch ein paar Kleinteile geändert.

Antrieb jetzt 1x11, dazu neue Umlenkhebel.




MfG
Stefan


----------



## Trailpussy (22. April 2015)

Edel. Für welche Dämperlänge sind denn die Hebel ausgelegt?


----------



## Alex1206 (22. April 2015)

Würde jetzt mal vermuten 216 da es ein Monarch ist?!


----------



## rbrandt1967 (22. April 2015)

Wo hast Du denn die Hebel her?


----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2015)

Qia bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (23. April 2015)

ah - spekulieren und  Vermutungen äussern


----------



## VF1 (23. April 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Qia bestimmt.


Moin,

die sind def. nicht vom Qia.

LG Volker


----------



## VF1 (23. April 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hab auch ein paar Kleinteile geändert.
> 
> Antrieb jetzt 1x11, dazu neue Umlenkhebel.
> 
> ...


 
Geile Terrasse,
müssen wir mal drauf grillen.

LG Volker


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. April 2015)

Hebel sind nicht vom Qia sondern meine eigene Baustelle.

140mm Hub aus 216er Federbein, plüschiger als Serie dank niedrigerer Übersetzung und geänderter Kennlinie.

Fahre den HV Dämpfer gerade mit 150psi bei 0.1 Tonnen fahrfertig.

Das ist noch ein früher Prototyp, du nächsten Tester landen die Tage in der Fräse. Haben noch einiges an Detailarbeit dran getan.

Bei Interesse mach ich gern Detailbilder.

Die Geometrie des Rades ändert sich durch die Wippen nicht, genau wie Serie 140mm.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DocB (23. April 2015)

Interesse.


----------



## Markus. (23. April 2015)

Yes please


----------



## Ghoste (23. April 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Interesse.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. April 2015)

Dürft erst Interesse äußern wenn ihr ein 301 ab MK 10 habt. Bis weiter runter wird er die nicht bauen  Deswegen habe ich für mein MK8 qia Hebel.


----------



## Ghoste (23. April 2015)

Na also, passt doch 
(Wenn du noch n Testfahrer unter 70kg benötigst.... )


----------



## Lord Helmchen (23. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Dürft erst Interesse äußern wenn ihr ein 301 ab MK 10 habt. Bis weiter runter wird er die nicht bauen  Deswegen habe ich für mein MK8 qia Hebel.



Abwarten, Tee trinken.  Wir müssen prüfen ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. 


Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (23. April 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Antrieb jetzt 1x11, dazu neue Umlenkhebel.


 
 Sieht gut aus! Jetzt nur noch die Hebel in Schwarz machen 



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Abwarten, Tee trinken.


 
Weniger Tee trinken, mehr biken


----------



## VF1 (23. April 2015)

Abwarten, es wird noch was passieren.
LG Volker


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. April 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> So habe ich es nicht gemeint, bin halt nur erstaunt. Bis wieviel kg sind die Teile den zugelassen?
> Das ist bei mir halt das Manko, 100kg Fahrergewicht. Da könnte ich bestimmt noch leitete Lrs finden, jedoch sind diese oft nur bis 90kg zugelassen.


Sorry, hatte die Frage wegen der Beschränkung nicht gesehen. Wüsste nicht, dass irgendwelche der Teile eine hätten. Die Laufräder werden vom Hersteller zwar NUR als Trail- bis leichte Enduroeinsätze beschrieben, aber nachdem der Test-Maxi hier von MTB-News die anscheinend länger fährt/gefahren ist und der ja bekanntermaßen nicht zimplerlich mit den Teilen umgeht dachte ich, für mich passen die schon. Waren v orher auch auf einem 601er montiert. Wie es bei 100kg aussieht, weiß ich nicht, liege selbst bei 80. Aber andrerseits sind ja 1,5kg auch nicht die Welt für ein paar Carbon Laufräder. Wollte zuerst Alu aufbauen, die hätten gleichviel gewogen, wären aber teurer gewesen


----------



## Fritz101 (23. April 2015)

Ich hätte da auch nochmal was für die Galerie.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. April 2015)




----------



## Pure_Power (23. April 2015)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Falls es dich interessiert hier mal die "untere Kreuzung". Hatte das früher auch so wie du, aber diese Lösung hier bei Michi abgeguckt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*hust*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk11.592841/page-61


----------



## Flo-mit-W (23. April 2015)

Hmm, das alte Thema...
Willst du darauf hinweisen, dass man Reverb und Schaltung nicht zu kreuzen braucht?


----------



## Wuerzig (23. April 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> *hust*
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk11.592841/page-61



O.k., was willst du mir damit sagen ?


----------



## Banana Joe (23. April 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2015)

Banana Joe schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe


Leitung zu kurz? Oder keine Lust gehabt ordentlich zu verlegen?
Bike sieht gut aus! Aber das mit Leitung geht gar nicht, sorry.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (23. April 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Leitung zu kurz? Oder keine Lust gehabt ordentlich zu verlegen?
> Bike sieht gut aus! Aber das mit Leitung geht gar nicht, sorry.



Stimmt, kann man schöner machen und auch die weißen Kabelbinder ersetzen.


----------



## Alex1206 (23. April 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Abwarten, Tee trinken.  Wir müssen prüfen ob sich der Aufwand lohnt.
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> ...



Weil du auch was halbgares machst ......
Herr Fahrwerksguru 
Meine Kiste ist jetzt was komplett anderes.
Jetzt nur noch die neue Kurbel in 2 Wochen und dann gibt es mal richtig ordentliche Bilder.
Bin nur gerade am verzweifeln die Conti Protektion tubeless dicht zu bekommen...


----------



## Banana Joe (23. April 2015)

Ja die Leitungen müssen dringend gekürzt werden, bisher war ich leider zu faul muss ich gestehen. Aber tut dem fahrverhalten keinen abbruch


----------



## Ghoste (23. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Bin nur gerade am verzweifeln die Conti Protektion tubeless dicht zu bekommen...



Welche genau? Sollte egtl. kein Problem sein. Selbst Baron (ohne Protection) geht mit der richtigen Methode ohne Probleme tubeless ;-)
(Hab seit dem Urlaub nach Ostern KEINEN Luftverlusst!)


----------



## Alex1206 (24. April 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Welche genau? Sollte egtl. kein Problem sein. Selbst Baron (ohne Protection) geht mit der richtigen Methode ohne Probleme tubeless ;-)
> (Hab seit dem Urlaub nach Ostern KEINEN Luftverlusst!)



TK 2.4 Protection und MK 2.4 Protection. Sind bei der Montage auf einer Flow EX in die Felgenhörner (hat wie bekannt leicht geknallt) aber beide pusten an den Felgenhörnern. Habe jetzt schon mal überlegt kurzfristig auf über 3 bar zu gehen. Mag ich aber nicht machen. Montiere bisher alles bei max. 2.6 bar und fahre Drücke zwischen 1.35 und 1.6 bar.
Gerne auch PN um hier nicht den Thread zuzumüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (24. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> TK 2.4 Protection und MK 2.4 Protection. Sind bei der Montage auf einer Flow EX in die Felgenhörner (hat wie bekannt leicht geknallt) aber beide pusten an den Felgenhörnern. Habe jetzt schon mal überlegt kurzfristig auf über 3 bar zu gehen. Mag ich aber nicht machen. Montiere bisher alles bei max. 2.6 bar und fahre Drücke zwischen 1.35 und 1.6 bar.
> Gerne auch PN um hier nicht den Thread zuzumüllen.


Mir dann bitte auch Infos geben! Wäre nett.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> TK 2.4 Protection und MK 2.4 Protection. Sind bei der Montage auf einer Flow EX in die Felgenhörner (hat wie bekannt leicht geknallt) aber beide pusten an den Felgenhörnern. Habe jetzt schon mal überlegt kurzfristig auf über 3 bar zu gehen. Mag ich aber nicht machen. Montiere bisher alles bei max. 2.6 bar und fahre Drücke zwischen 1.35 und 1.6 bar.
> Gerne auch PN um hier nicht den Thread zuzumüllen.



Die Felgenhörner sollten sich mit der Milch abdichten.
Das geht etwas schneller wenn du mit Spüliwasser montiert hast.
Aber bei 3bar wäre ich vorsichtig!
Es kann passieren dass der reifen mit einem Knall übers Horn springt.
Das gibt eine schöne Sauerei wenn schon drin Milch ist...


----------



## Ghoste (24. April 2015)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> TK 2.4 Protection und MK 2.4 Protection. Sind bei der Montage auf einer Flow EX in die Felgenhörner (hat wie bekannt leicht geknallt) aber beide pusten an den Felgenhörnern



Wenn du den Reifen schon soweit hast, also in den Felgenhörnern, dann sollte das ja kein Problem sein, denn:


RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Felgenhörner sollten sich mit der Milch abdichten.



Gab mal einige Beiträge hier im Forum dass die Flow (Ex oder ohne weiß ich nicht mehr?!) mit den Contis Probleme hatte.

Meine Vorgehensweise von der letzten Montage:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/beste-conti-kombi-fuer-enduro.737168/page-4#post-12830415

Will ja nicht zu OT werden...


----------



## cubabluete (24. April 2015)

Etwas Seife (ich nehme immer ganz normale Handseife) auf den Wulst, Milch rein, aufpumpen bis nix mehr knallt (dies sollte bei 3 bar erledigt sein) und dann gut schütteln.
So hat es bei mir immer funktioniert - egal mit welchem Reifen.
Gebt etwas mehr Milch rein, als die oft empfohlenen 60ml (ich nehme 100 bis 120ml) das erspart mir das nachschütten.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. April 2015)

Was auch sehr hilft ist den Ventilkern zu entfernen und direkt per Kompressor volle Kanne durch den Ventilstamm zu blasen.


----------



## DocB (24. April 2015)

Fahre die Reifen mit einer Flow. Ist wirklich anfangs ein wenig undicht, aber gut schwenken, drehen lassen mit genug Milch dichtet dann ab. Und bleibt über mehrere Wochen (!) so dicht, dass ich nicht nachpumpen muss. Habe den Reifen aber auch vorher mit Spüliwasser gereinigt bwz. geschmiert. Da sieht man auch gleich, wo es rauszischt. Aufgepumpt mit der umgebauten Gartenspritze ohne Ventileinsatz


----------



## Alex1206 (24. April 2015)

Dann muss ich wohl noch ein paar mal pumpen und schauen das bald dicht ist. Ist der erste Reifen der so zickig ist. Und ich habe es so gemacht wie in der Beschreibung bzw. habe es noch nie anders gemacht


----------



## coastalwolf (24. April 2015)

Fahre die TK/MK-Kombi auf Flow EX 26" und Ibis 741 650B. Am besten die Reifen aufziehen, Milch rein und mit 2-2,5 bar einfach mal 30 Minuten Forstwege fahren. Danach war bei mir immer alles gut. Milch rein, Aufpumpen und im Keller eine Kerze anzünden  funktioniert mit den Conti's nicht.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (24. April 2015)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Milch rein, Aufpumpen und im Keller eine Kerze anzünden  funktioniert mit den Conti's nicht.



Haha haha,  hab gut gelacht  
Meine erfahrung: flow ex und Contis hatte ich auch,  aber nicht in der Kombi.  Generell: gut flutschig machen,  mit spüli oder dem Schwalbe Zeugs,  dann ordentlich Druck.  Mache eigentlich immer 3 Bar...  Dann solang schütteln drehen liegen lassen und mit spüliWasser kontrollieren bis es dicht ist.  
Hat nur 2x nicht geklappt,  einmal war die Flanke undicht (XKing prot.) und einmal der felgenstoss unsauber.  Einmal (highroller) nen Kompressor gebraucht.  
Allgemein: wenn sich der Reifen setzt und die Flanke dicht ist, bekommst du auch den Reifen dauerhaft dicht


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. April 2015)

Mit klarlack einmal aussprühen klappt hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (25. April 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Mit klarlack einmal aussprühen klappt hervorragend.


Trocknen lassen oder dann direkt montieren?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. April 2015)

Einen tag trocknen lassen und dann mit milch montieren ,hab ich hier in einem reifen tread gelesen und ausprobiert,klappt tatsächlich ,probieren geht über studieren.ride on.


----------



## Normansbike (25. April 2015)

Habe bei mir im Betrieb ohne Ende Reifenmilch! Würde es sogar verschenken, aber
1. ist vom Reifen Pannenserie aus dem Pkw Bereich. Geht das? Denke ja.
2. werden nätürlich bei meinen Kunden getauscht da abgelaufen, daher??? Ist aber noch flüssig.

Werde es ausprobieren in den nächsten Tagen. Falls jemand Bedarf PN.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (25. April 2015)

@Normansbike  - Hi, ich bin mal gespannt.

Ich hab das mit so einem Jeep Zeug von der Army mal probiert, ging gar nicht. Zäh wie Brei und vor allem scheint die Körnung, also das Granulat zu grob für kleine Löcher.Zumindest hab ich die Flanken nicht dicht bekommen (Schwalbem Maxxis und Conti) - war ein ScheXX Test.

vG

Dieter


----------



## Normansbike (25. April 2015)

dieterAschmitz schrieb:


> @Normansbike  - Hi, ich bin mal gespannt.
> 
> Ich hab das mit so einem Jeep Zeug von der Army mal probiert, ging gar nicht. Zäh wie Brei und vor allem scheint die Körnung, also das Granulat zu grob für kleine Löcher.Zumindest hab ich die Flanken nicht dicht bekommen (Schwalbem Maxxis und Conti) - war ein ScheXX Test.
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, ich schaue es mir mal an, flüssig scheint es zu sein, aber die Körnung? Danke! Guter Hinweis.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. Mai 2015)

Hier mal mein treuer wegbegleiter,alt aber zuverlässig.


----------



## captainkroggy (4. Mai 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Hier mal mein treuer wegbegleiter,alt aber zuverlässig.


Seh ich den alten Haudegen wieder in Saalbach? Anfang Sep.?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Mai 2015)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Seh ich den alten Haudegen wieder in Saalbach? Anfang Sep.?


Leider nein,nach 5 jahren in folge ,ist dieses jahr mal pause.wünsche dir viel spass.ride on.


----------



## poekelz (6. Mai 2015)

...frisch aufgehübscht und vom Winterdreck befreit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Mai 2015)

Fett!


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Mai 2015)

Endlich mal wieder poekl´s RAW.
Meins hat noch den Winterberg Bikepark Dreck von Samstag an sich... mal schauen ob ich heute zum putzen komme.


----------



## Jan35i (6. Mai 2015)

Raw finish mit schwarz und neon grün -> seeeeeeeehr sexy


----------



## Jan35i (6. Mai 2015)

Ready for 2015
Mods:
Tubeless vo+hi mit Schwalbe Bereifung
RaceFace narrow wide 32T
150mm Reverb

ToDo 2015

 

 : VarioSpin einbauen um Lenkwinkel noch auf 65° zu bekommen.


----------



## Wuerzig (7. Mai 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder. Bis auf die Kurbel ohne Änderung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Mai 2015)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Ready for 2015
> Mods:
> Tubeless vo+hi mit Schwalbe Bereifung
> RaceFace narrow wide 32T
> ...



Trotz gerade mal minimaler Farbtupfer gefällt es richtig gut!
Schönes Ding. Würde ich so auch fahren. ;-) Fährst du hinten 160 oder 140 und vorne die 36er oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan35i (8. Mai 2015)

Genau, 160er Umlenkhebel und ne 36er Talas. Funktioniert sehr gut das Fahrwerk. Leider ist der Dämpfer (wie von vielen hier auch schon geschrieben) ziemlich am Limit und das mit meinen gerade mal 85kg Fahrgewicht. Der wird noch ein wenig gepimpt werden müssen.


----------



## TheRace (8. Mai 2015)

Ich hake mal kurz ein, obwohl das gar nicht hier rein gehört ...
Kannst du bitte mal hier kurz beschreiben, was bei dir "ziemlich am Limit" heisst?


----------



## Phil-Joe (8. Mai 2015)

Für einen etwas schwereren Fahrer, am vorliegenden Fall, leider inkl. Ausrüstung etwas über 100kg, bräuchte es was anderes ...


----------



## Jan35i (8. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre etwa 260-270PSI (glaube 300 sind max) und schlage bei nem nicht ganz sauberen Drop immer noch durch. Das ist so in meinem Augen nicht vernünftig ausgelegt.
Aber das Problem ist hier in anderen Threads schon diskutiert worden mit dem RP Dämpfertuning für LV.


----------



## rauschs (8. Mai 2015)

Foto im tiefen Keller vom Gefährt für hohe Berge. Die dritte Saison bis jetzt ein zuverlässiger Begleiter.
.


----------



## sbradl (8. Mai 2015)

Doppelte Premiere: das erste mal Fully und das erste mal Liteville




Edit: Gewicht 14,2kg so wie es da steht.


----------



## Wuerzig (8. Mai 2015)

Streift die Hope Kurbel bei dir nicht an der SCS?
Bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert. 1Spacer auf der DriveSide.


----------



## sbradl (8. Mai 2015)

Das sind noch etwa 5mm Platz.


----------



## Wuerzig (8. Mai 2015)

Komisch, verstehe ich nicht 

Du hast auch nur einen Spacer auf der DriveSide verbaut und das Hope Tretlager?


----------



## sbradl (8. Mai 2015)

Grad nochmal geguckt. Sind wohl eher 2mm Platz  Ja ein Spacer Drive-Side. Eventuell hab ich ja nur Glück gehabt und eine günstige Kombination aus Kurbellänge und Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theduke1mtb (9. Mai 2015)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Ready for 2015
> Mods:
> Tubeless vo+hi mit Schwalbe Bereifung
> RaceFace narrow wide 32T
> ...


Hallo, welchen Durchmesser hast Du bei der Reverb genommen? 30,9 oder 31,6? Möchte nicht mehr auf die Moveloc warten! 
Danke

Gruß
Holger


----------



## theduke1mtb (9. Mai 2015)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal wieder. Bis auf die Kurbel ohne Änderung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo, welchen Durchmesser hast Du bei der Reverb genommen? 30,9 oder 31,6? Möchte nicht mehr auf die Moveloc warten! 
Danke

Gruß
Holger


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich gerichtet ist, würde ich die 31.6 nehmen. 
Warum? 
+  Du kannst die original Syntace Hülse verwenden 
+ Sie ist leichter als die 34.9
+ Solltest du sie jemals verkaufen, ist das mit dem 31.6 weit verbreiteten Maß viel einfacher


----------



## Normansbike (9. Mai 2015)

Und wenn du eine hast, willst du sie nie mehr missen. Wenn die nicht so teuer wären würde ich mir noch eine holen.


----------



## theduke1mtb (9. Mai 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Frage nicht an mich gerichtet ist, würde ich die 31.6 nehmen.
> Warum?
> +  Du kannst die original Syntace Hülse verwenden
> + Sie ist leichter als die 34.9
> + Solltest du sie jemals verkaufen, ist das mit dem 31.6 weit verbreiteten Maß viel einfacher


 
Hallo, Danke für die Info, 34,9 kam nicht in Frage, aber es gibt auch eine originale 30,9er Hülse, und die würde irgendwann zur Vecnum Moveloc passen


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Mai 2015)

Dann ist die 30.9 für Dich die bessere Wahl!


----------



## Wuerzig (9. Mai 2015)

theduke1mtb schrieb:


> Hallo, welchen Durchmesser hast Du bei der Reverb genommen? 30,9 oder 31,6? Möchte nicht mehr auf die Moveloc warten!
> Danke
> 
> Gruß
> Holger


Das ist eine 31,6. mit der Syntace Reduzierhülse.


----------



## Jan35i (9. Mai 2015)

Ohoh, schon wieder soviel OT hier 
LV hat 34,9mm. Ich hatte meine gekauft bevor ich das mit der Reduzierhülse erfahren hatte :-(
Option:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/591072-rock-shox-reverb-stealth-34-9mm-125mm-links-liteville

Preis ist noch Verhandelbar da ich leider keine Rechnung habe.


----------



## sbradl (10. Mai 2015)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Streift die Hope Kurbel bei dir nicht an der SCS?
> Bei mir hat das nicht funktioniert. 1Spacer auf der DriveSide.


 Hm mist du hast recht, es schleift doch. Hatte nur zu Hause gesehen, dass es passt aber mit SAG schleift es dann ganz leicht. Das ist natürlich ärgerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lex-parker (10. Mai 2015)

So, liebe Leute, hier ist nun endlich, nach gut 1/2 Jahr Bau- und Bestellzeit, mein leider schon wieder völlig veraltetes, total oldschool 26" Liteville 301 MK11-2!! 
Nach einigen Lieferverzögerungen bei einigen Teilen und der dann doch zum Teil in Liebe verfallenen Kaufsucht für Neuteile, die nicht geplant waren, aber doch gut passen, ist es heute fertig geworden.
Die Farbkombination gold-rot stand schon lange fest und ist mit dem blau des Rahmens finde ich auch gut gelungen. Ist bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber schwarze Stealth-Tarnkappenbomber hatte ich vorher schon drei in Form von 301 MK1 und MK8, sowie dem Teilespender 601 MK1.
Danke an Stefan (Lord Helmchen) für das Dämpfertuning und Deni von bpp für den Extra Adapter der Kettenführung!! 

Also nicht mehr lange reden...hier die Bilder! Gewogen habe ich noch nicht.
Anhang anzeigen 385322 Anhang anzeigen 385323 Anhang anzeigen 385324 Anhang anzeigen 385325 Anhang anzeigen 385326 

Jetzt stehen die Test und Einstellfahrten an und viiiiidl grinsen mit dem bike..


----------



## Normansbike (10. Mai 2015)

Heute mal den Test des zurück getuned Bike. Reverb und Xt Bremse mussten weichen fürs mk12 Projekt.
Jetzt mit Formula the One und Syntace Carbonsattelstütze.


----------



## Phil-Joe (11. Mai 2015)

Schon geiler Scheiß hier ... Respekt. Bin aber immer noch unschlüssig ob 301, HD3 oder Warden ... hat alles seinen Reiz ... Erstaunlicherweise wäre das 301 sogar die günstigste Option, da ich erst mal mit 26 Zoll anfangen kann und u.U. den 26" LRS verbauen kann zum Start.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (11. Mai 2015)

lex-parker schrieb:


> So, liebe Leute, hier ist nun endlich, nach gut 1/2 Jahr Bau- und Bestellzeit, mein leider schon wieder völlig veraltetes, total oldschool 26" Liteville 301 MK11-2!!
> Nach einigen Lieferverzögerungen bei einigen Teilen und der dann doch zum Teil in Liebe verfallenen Kaufsucht für Neuteile, die nicht geplant waren, aber doch gut passen, ist es heute fertig geworden.
> Die Farbkombination gold-rot stand schon lange fest und ist mit dem blau des Rahmens finde ich auch gut gelungen. Ist bestimmt nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber schwarze Stealth-Tarnkappenbomber hatte ich vorher schon drei in Form von 301 MK1 und MK8, sowie dem Teilespender 601 MK1.
> Danke an Stefan (Lord Helmchen) für das Dämpfertuning und Deni von bpp für den Extra Adapter der Kettenführung!!
> ...



Vergess das Wiegen - Farbe sieht genial aus - geniess das Teil und mach dir keinen kopp ob 12,9 oder 13,1 kg .... ich fahr auch ein absolutes OldSchoolBike in 26'', ist halt bei mir ein Schwertransporter für 0,12 t Lebendgewicht ... macht aber einfach nur Spass und das obwohl es 'nur' ein MK11-1 Stealthbomber ist.


----------



## Jan35i (11. Mai 2015)

Bei manchen Gewichtsangaben frage ich mich ob die Waage bei den Personen überhaupt richtig funktioniert


----------



## lex-parker (11. Mai 2015)

Das Ergebnis beim wiegen interessiert mich eigentlich nur wo ich eben lande. So alles haltbar sein und trotzdem gut und gut aussehen. Bis jetzt habe ich alles verbauten Teile, bis auf Kettenführung und Kurbel auch schon vorher gehabt...
Werde das am Wochenende mal alles machen.
Das blau gefällt mir in der freien Wildbahn auch viel besser, als im Keller, bzw. der Wohnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (11. Mai 2015)

Mist hätte auch mal wiegen sollen, sind jetzt bestimmt gute 600 Gramm weniger. Denke so zwischen 11-14 kg liege ich jetzt


----------



## spacehamster (16. Mai 2015)

So, nach meinem ganzen Geklöne im Aufbauthread nerv ich jetzt auch mal mit Pics.









Jaja, ich weiss - Bremsleitung ist noch zu lang, igitt pfui 26", pah langweilig schwarz. 

Ist natürlich immer noch nicht fertig (ich will vor allem unbedingt noch nen Monarch), aber nach dem Aufbau ist vor dem Upgrade, ne. Es fährt sich jedenfalls grossartig, und das werd ich jetzt auch erstmal tun, bevor wieder geschraubt wird.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Mai 2015)

Sieht schick aus! Wenn ich das sehe überleg ich immerwieder mein 601 gegen ein 301 zu tauschen!


----------



## Pure_Power (16. Mai 2015)

Ich habe noch 6 schwarze (neue) Hope BPC/Reach Schrauben zu viel.


----------



## spacehamster (16. Mai 2015)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Sieht schick aus! Wenn ich das sehe überleg ich immerwieder mein 601 gegen ein 301 zu tauschen!



Hmja, ein 601 hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber ich hab noch ein Cove STD, und darum brauch ich nicht unbedingt noch ein Gerät mit soviel Federweg bzw. ich kann's auch so schon kaum rechtfertigen, dass ich das STD überhaupt hab, und mit dem 601 wär's endgültig hinfällig, ähem. Aber rein von der Optik her ist das 301 unschlagbar. Wenn's nen schöneren Fully-Rahmen gibt, dann hab ich ihn noch nicht gesehen.



Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 6 schwarze (neue) Hope BPC/Reach Schrauben zu viel.



Du hast PM.


----------



## Normansbike (16. Mai 2015)

Kann es sein das beim 301 kaum oder gar keine Spacer verwendet werden!? Selbst bei Liteville 301 mk12 sieht es aus als seien gar keine verbaut. Ist die Front im Gegensatz zum mk3-4 so viel höher geworden?


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2015)

Die tiefe Front ist bei den Liteville Jungs sehr beliebt.
Jo meinte auch, meine Front am 601 ist zu tief, 5mm Spacer unter dem Superforce und 35mm Riss am Lenker.

Ich werde es bei Gelegenheit testen noch tiefer zu gehen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Mai 2015)

.....haha.....was für ein Tippfehler..... Das ändert alles.......


----------



## biker-wug (16. Mai 2015)

Zu hoch.....


----------



## Normansbike (16. Mai 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> .....haha.....was für ein Tippfehler..... Das ändert alles.......[/QUOTE


 Schlauer bin ich aber immer noch nicht. Habe bei mir bestimmt 3 Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (16. Mai 2015)

.


----------



## DC. (17. Mai 2015)

Falsches Thema! Hier ist Galerie und kein Aufbauthema


----------



## Normansbike (17. Mai 2015)

DC. schrieb:


> Falsches Thema! Hier ist Galerie und kein Aufbauthema


Sorry, sollte hier nicht hin! Und jetzt lach mal wieder, Bilder kommen erst ab mk12 wieder


----------



## DC. (17. Mai 2015)




----------



## idworker (18. Mai 2015)

MK12 wird der Hammer!


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ganz froh mit meinem MK11, so wie ich das verstanden habe kann man mit dem DM Umwerfer kein 44T KB fahren.


----------



## Normansbike (18. Mai 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich bin ganz froh mit meinem MK11, so wie ich das verstanden habe kann man mit dem DM Umwerfer kein 44T KB fahren.


Das ist leider war, daher auch für mich ein Kompromiss ein 42 zu nehmen. und wer einen Sideswing Umwerfer haben will, damit die Zugführung nicht von oben kommt sondern mit am Umterrohr Sitz, muß sogar auf 40 Zähne gehen. Kein Kompromiss mehr...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Mai 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Das ist leider war, daher auch für mich ein Kompromiss ein 42 zu nehmen. und wer einen Sideswing Umwerfer haben will, damit die Zugführung nicht von oben kommt sondern mit am Umterrohr Sitz, muß sogar auf 40 Zähne gehen. Kein Kompromiss mehr...


und leider sieht die Umwerferaufnahme am Rahmen ziemlich sch... aus, zumindest wenn man 1-fach Kurbeln fahren will und da dann nix dran hängt.
Die Delle in den MK8-MK11 Sitzrohren war schon komisch anzuschauen, aber das angeschweißte Halteding topt das optisch leider noch.
Die von Sram angebotene Abdeckung reißt es da auch nicht raus.

E-Type fand ich irgendwie besser, vielleicht sehe ich die Vorteile der neue Art nur (noch) nicht.

Was ist denn wenn man vorne nur ein 36er KB fahren will ?
Sitzt der Umwerfer dann zu hoch oder kann man den in der Höhe verstellen ?
Und wie geht sich das mit einem 20er Mountain Goad aus ?


----------



## Normansbike (19. Mai 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und leider sieht die Umwerferaufnahme am Rahmen ziemlich sch... aus, zumindest wenn man 1-fach Kurbeln fahren will und da dann nix dran hängt.
> Die Delle in den MK8-MK11 Sitzrohren war schon komisch anzuschauen, aber das angeschweißte Halteding topt das optisch leider noch.
> Die von Sram angebotene Abdeckung reißt es da auch nicht raus.
> 
> ...


Kann man in der Höhe verstellen, wie es mit dem Goad aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
E-Type fand ich ebenfalls als sehr gut, da es auch der Kette keine Möglichkeit gab auf den Rahmen zu fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (19. Mai 2015)

Heißt Mountain GOAT, wie Ziege... http://www.mountain-goat.de/


----------



## sugarbiker (20. Mai 2015)

Achtung bei m MK10 mit 3fach und Mountain-Goat (20er Kettenblatt): wenn man die Kefü montiert hat wird die Kette beim  20er immer ein klein wenig seitlich anlaufen - was zur Folge hat dass beim Kettenwechsel die neue Kette immer bei den ersten Fahrten sich hochzieht bei 20-36...................


----------



## TheRace (23. Mai 2015)

So, habe gestern mal schwarze Deckel auf die XT Bremse geschraubt.
Gefällt mir viel besser.
Den Schriftzug bekommt man gut mit nem neuen Schrubberschwamm weg, danach mit einem alten Schrubberschwamm "polieren".
Im Loch, wo die Entlüftungsschraube drin ist, ist eine sehr dünne Dichtung.
Ich habe es nicht überrissen und eine verloren, konnte ich aber von den XT Deckeln klauen...


----------



## Toolkid (23. Mai 2015)

Kleines Update für mein weißes MK9 beim Frühjahrsputz: Den Schriftzug mit Dekorfolie bekleben.



Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen.


----------



## boblike (23. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr beide super gemacht!


----------



## captainkroggy (23. Mai 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> So, habe gestern mal schwarze Deckel auf die XT Bremse geschraubt.
> Gefällt mir viel besser.
> Den Schriftzug bekommt man gut mit nem neuen Schrubberschwamm weg, danach mit einem alten Schrubberschwamm "polieren".
> Im Loch, wo die Entlüftungsschraube drin ist, ist eine sehr dünne Dichtung.
> ...



was für Deckel sind das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (23. Mai 2015)

Shimano Deckel für Ausgleichsbehälter mit Shimano-Logo für BL-M596.
Y-8VL05010 (rechts)
Y-8VL06010 (links)

Z.B. hier ..:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p724f4ece3442b86b94367f717ada720f/Shimano-Deckel-fuer-Ausgleichsbehaelter-mit-Shimano-Logo-fuer-BL-M596.html


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Mai 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Kleines Update für mein weißes MK9 beim Frühjahrsputz: Den Schriftzug mit Dekorfolie bekleben.Anhang anzeigen 389257
> 
> Das Resultat kann sich sehen lassen.
> Anhang anzeigen 389258


Geil! Hab ich ebenso gemacht, in weiß allerdings.


----------



## Jan35i (25. Mai 2015)

Des mit den schwarzen Deckeln werd ich kopieren müssen. Bei meiner XT geht ein wenig das Chrom ab. Und in Schwarz sieht das mega aus


----------



## Ironmax2010 (26. Mai 2015)

so, letzte Woche mal wieder generalgereinigt und abgewogen. Mein 0815 Bergfahrrad. Andere sagen auch LongtravelsuperenduroaggressiveAllmoun10.

This is it.
Back in black.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1836520]
	
[/URL]


----------



## haubert (26. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich hatte mal Lust auf mehr Farbe und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.
Nur die roten Griffe, werden noch durch Schwarze ersetzt. Der Erste Kratzer is auch schon drin, daher lässt sichs jetzt unbeschwert biken ;-)


----------



## spacehamster (26. Mai 2015)

Schade halt, dass es die Moto-Griffe nicht in Orange gibt, eigentlich wär's für die Farbbalance perfekt, wenn die Griffe zum Rahmen passen. Schönes Teil jedenfalls.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Mai 2015)

Schönes Rad, viel besser als schwarz oder RAW.


----------



## TheRace (26. Mai 2015)

Bei RAW habe ich schon einige Kratzer mit dem mitgelieferten 3M Schleifflies raus bekommen.
Der Rahmen sieht somit wie neu aus 
(ausser bei richtigen Riefen ...)

Aber ich freue mich über jedes individuelle LV hier im Forum. 
Und mal ehrlich ... wer hat schon mal ein unschönes LV gesehen?


----------



## haubert (26. Mai 2015)

Danke 
Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich die Original Hebel dran lasse oder die 216mm (Eigenbau) mit RT3 von LH


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Mai 2015)

haubert schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich weiß nur noch nicht ob ich die Original Hebel dran lasse oder die 216mm (Eigenbau) mit RT3 von LH
> Anhang anzeigen 390065



also für den nächsten Besuch auf dem Imbergerhorn würde ich die Eigenbau dranmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (26. Mai 2015)

Sehr schick. 

Wenn du mal wieder unterwegs bist, Roman, gib mal bescheid. Bin ab Mitte Juni wieder im Lande.


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Mai 2015)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Sehr schick.
> 
> Wenn du mal wieder unterwegs bist, Roman, gib mal bescheid. Bin ab Mitte Juni wieder im Lande.


----------



## Obiwan (26. Mai 2015)

@haubert Was ist denn das für ne Farbe? RAL Nr? Rot wär auch meine erste Wahl, bin mir aber immer unsicher welches rot.


----------



## Normansbike (26. Mai 2015)

Das rot gefällt mir auch mal gut, obwohl ich nicht unbedingt rot mag.


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2015)

Farbe? egal!
Trail? - das muss rocken!
Jungs, ich muss euch noch mal im Allgäu besuchen!


----------



## Normansbike (26. Mai 2015)

Bin bald wieder da! 2 Wochen am Stück abrocken.


----------



## haubert (26. Mai 2015)

Es ist poliert und rot eloxiert. Im Schatten sieht es leicht rot aus und sonst eher etwas Richtung Kupfer.
Ein RAL Ton bekommst du mit eloxieren nicht hin.


----------



## Obiwan (27. Mai 2015)

Ok. Eloxieren ist ja so ne Sache. Mein Rahmen ist neu und Liteville übernimmt wohl nach dem eloxieren keine Gewährleistung mehr. Wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Liteville-301 (27. Mai 2015)

@haubert Sag mal,.... wo läßt du deine Rahmen eigentlich immer eloxieren? TF-Bikes? Oder wo? Danke für die Antwort!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (27. Mai 2015)

Nicht mehr ganz neu aber nochimmer top im Schuss Mk 10 XL
mit seinem etwas übergewichtigem Bruder


----------



## Liteville-301 (27. Mai 2015)

@Obi-Wan Ich glaub das ist Käse... Meiner ist auch eloxiert... und nicht von Liteville... Guckst du Galerie...


----------



## Obiwan (27. Mai 2015)

Das es geht ist mir klar. Aber wenn es später zum defekt am Rahmen kommt soll es wohl heißen > eloxiert > selber Schuld ! 
Eloxieren würde mir auch besser gefallen als pulvern.


----------



## haubert (27. Mai 2015)

Eines habe ich bei Eloxal München machen lassen und dieses bei Südeloxal. Zweite bevorzuge ich.
Ich hab das mit dem Gewährleistungsverlust mal "gehört", kann es aber nirgends auf der LV Seite oder in irgend einer Beschreibung lesen. Daher finde ich, dass es Käse ist. Wo ist der Unterschied zu den schwarzen selbst eloxierten? Ist Raw nicht viel anfälliger für Lochfraß?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Mai 2015)

Alutech hat bei mir auch Garantie abgelehnt, als ich meinen Rahmen beim gleichen Betrieb wie Alutech selbst habe beschichten habe lassen....


----------



## Liteville-301 (27. Mai 2015)

@haubert Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass das von Südeloxal kommt. Von denen hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gehört....
Wird dann auch meine nächste Anlaufstelle,.... wenn ich mal wieder nen neuen Rahmen brauch..... so bei MK 16...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (27. Mai 2015)

Der Gewährleistungsverlust wurde mir bei selbst eloxierten Rahmen an der Liteville Hotline auch bestätigt.


----------



## haubert (27. Mai 2015)

So lange das nirgens steht, is mir das Zweitrangig


----------



## cubabluete (27. Mai 2015)

Schickst du die Einzelteile hin mit ausgepressten Lagern? Was nehmen die fürs eloxieren.
Geht ein schwarz eloxierter Rahmen auch oder muss der Raw sein?


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Mai 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Schickst du die Einzelteile hin mit ausgepressten Lagern? Was nehmen die fürs eloxieren.
> Geht ein schwarz eloxierter Rahmen auch oder muss der Raw sein?



Ich habe auch meinen schwarzen neu eloxieren lassen. Ist prinzipiell kein Problem, aber es gibt Gründe es nicht zu tun! Der Eloxierer muss halt wissen, dass LV bei den schwarzen Rahmen manchmal an Stellen die nicht schön eloxiert sind mit einem Lack nachhilft. Da spricht prinzipiell nix dagegen, aber der Eloxierer muss drauf gefasst sein und die Stellen dementsprechend gut bearbeiten. Ansonsten wird das Ergebnis nicht so toll sein.... Es besteht natürlich beim schwarzen Rahmen ein größeres Risiko, dessen man sich bewusst sein muss. Wenn wirklich etwas irreparabel sein sollte (zu große Lagersitze durch's Entfernen der schwarzen Eloxalschicht) greift dann halt das Crash Replacement. 

Bei meinem Rahmen kann man bspw die Schrift am Unterrohr nach dem neu Eloxieren noch erkennen. Durch das Entfernen des Eloxals hat sich an den Stellen der Schrift eine andere Struktur im Material gebildet. Schwer zu beswchreiben. Je nach Lichteinfall kann man die Schrift gar nicht oder sehr gut lesen. Sie ist auch etwas rauer.


----------



## Normansbike (28. Mai 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich habe auch meinen schwarzen neu eloxieren lassen. Ist prinzipiell kein Problem, aber es gibt Gründe es nicht zu tun! Der Eloxierer muss halt wissen, dass LV bei den schwarzen Rahmen manchmal an Stellen die nicht schön eloxiert sind mit einem Lack nachhilft. Da spricht prinzipiell nix dagegen, aber der Eloxierer muss drauf gefasst sein und die Stellen dementsprechend gut bearbeiten. Ansonsten wird das Ergebnis nicht so toll sein.... Es besteht natürlich beim schwarzen Rahmen ein größeres Risiko, dessen man sich bewusst sein muss. Wenn wirklich etwas irreparabel sein sollte (zu große Lagersitze durch's Entfernen der schwarzen Eloxalschicht) greift dann halt das Crash Replacement.
> 
> Bei meinem Rahmen kann man bspw die Schrift am Unterrohr nach dem neu Eloxieren noch erkennen. Durch das Entfernen des Eloxals hat sich an den Stellen der Schrift eine andere Strucktur im Material gebildet. Schwer zu beswchreiben. Je nach Lichteinfall kann man die Schrift gar nicht oder sehr gut lesen. Sie ist auch etwas rauer.


Aber gerade das mit der Schrift könnte dann ja gut aussehen


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Mai 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Aber gerade das mit der Schrift könnte dann ja gut aussehen


Ja, klar! Alles Geschmacksache!  Ich fand meinen rahmen immer super schön! Jetzt habe ich ihn verkauft....


----------



## nilo888 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab Rahmen und Felgen bei Südeloxal machen lassen...super Arbeit!!!

Die Felgen hab ich selbst gestrahlt (Syntace Schriftzug sieht man noch mini), 
Lager vom Rahmen raus gepresst und mit Schleifvlies bearbeitet.


----------



## snakeu (28. Mai 2015)

kann man das Lager im Oberrohr selbst rausmachen und wieder einbauen?


----------



## TomTom71 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hat Südeloxal eigentlich nur die wenigen Eloxalfarben die auf der Homepage zu sehen sind?
Oder können die noch weitere Farbtöne anbieten?

Gruß


----------



## nilo888 (28. Mai 2015)

TomTom71 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat Südeloxal eigentlich nur die wenigen Eloxalfarben die auf der Homepage zu sehen sind?
> Oder können die noch weitere Farbtöne anbieten?
> ...



Also das Orange von mir hatten sie vor 2 Jahren nicht aber gemacht haben sie es trotzdem

Anrufen und nett fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (28. Mai 2015)

snakeu schrieb:


> kann man das Lager im Oberrohr selbst rausmachen und wieder einbauen?


Ja, die sind ja nicht wirklich fest eingepresst, sondern liegen mehr so drin. Einfach möglichst gleichmäßig rausziehen.


----------



## snakeu (28. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Muss ich beim nächsten Öffnen noch mal genauer anschauen, aber dass die da "so drin liegen" kommt mir etwas komisch vor. Braucht man denn nicht ein passenden Bolzen zum rausdrücken / -schlagen, die Nadeln vom Lager sind ja auch recht empfindlich.


----------



## haubert (28. Mai 2015)

Die Gleitlager gehen recht einfach raus (MK8) Bei den Nadellagern sieht das schon anders aus, da brauchst du einen Lager-Auszieher. Ich hab mir da was gebastelt.


----------



## haubert (28. Mai 2015)

Falls Interesse, auch die andern Lager sind mit gebastelten Werkzeugen fachgerecht eingebaut.


----------



## snakeu (29. Mai 2015)

wow, das ist natürlich ne feine Sache solch Werkzeug. Wenn Du mal so was fürs Oberrohr verkaufen solltest denk an mich...
Da wird mir wohl der Weg zu Liteville nicht erspart bleiben sollte ich das Projekt Eloxieren diesen Herbst angehen.


----------



## exposure (29. Mai 2015)

Hier hat auch mal einer sowas vorgestellt, scheint aber nicht mehr aktiv zu sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bearing-press-for-liteville-301.742463/


----------



## Andi_72 (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
will ins 301 MK10 L die Kindshock Lev 150 einbauen. Paßt das mit dem Kabel und dem Sattelschnellspanner?
Meinen Berechnungen nach endet der Kabelausgang knapp 25mm oberhalb der Klemme, das sollte reichen, oder?

Ist das hier das aktuelle Modell? Auf der KS-Seite sind die Artikelnummern ,welche BD angibt, nicht zu finden. Und betreffend Unterschiede zu 2014/2015 hab ich nix gefunden...

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...te-sattelstuetze-31,6x435mm-211413/wg_id-1502

Hat einer Bilder von ner montierten Stütze im 301?

DANKE!


----------



## cubabluete (2. Juni 2015)

Normal ja wenn deine SL nicht unter 80 ist. Was ich nicht annehme wenn du L fährst


----------



## Andi_72 (2. Juni 2015)

SL ist 86, fahr den Sattel auch ordentlich hoch,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Juni 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> will ins 301 MK10 L die Kindshock Lev 150 einbauen. Paßt das mit dem Kabel und dem Sattelschnellspanner?
> Meinen Berechnungen nach endet der Kabelausgang knapp 25mm oberhalb der Klemme, das sollte reichen, oder?
> 
> ...


150er LEV im MK8


----------



## Andi_72 (2. Juni 2015)

Na Super, dürfte passen. Da könnte ich auch nach der dx-version schauen, bräuchte dann nicht zwingend den 20grad verstellbaren Kabelabgang


----------



## Normansbike (3. Juni 2015)

Ein neues in meinen Reihen.
Liteville 301 mk12.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2015)

Schade die gelben felgen passen da ihrgend wie nicht rein,aber es soll dir ja gefallen,und das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Normansbike (3. Juni 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Schade die gelben felgen passen da ihrgend wie nicht rein,aber es soll dir ja gefallen,und das ist das wichtigste.


Genau, ist halt wie mit dem mk3.
Wollte wieder etwas, sagen wir mal auffälligeres mit dezentem Anfang.
Geplant es mal so, mir aber zu langweilig.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juni 2015)

Ich finde gerade die gelben Felgen nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (3. Juni 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade die gelben Felgen nicht schlecht


Das ist es bei mir, die einen finden es gut, die anderen hässlich. Dazwischen gibt's nichts.
Mir gefällt es und wichtiger, et lüp!


----------



## boblike (4. Juni 2015)

Das Ding ist HOT und feddisch is!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. Juni 2015)

Finde es auch ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## Normansbike (4. Juni 2015)

Mann dankt!


----------



## tf-bikes.at (4. Juni 2015)

Hier mein derzeitiges Lieblings-301 mit der neuen 2016er Fox 34 Float mit Fit-4 Kartusche:


----------



## Normansbike (4. Juni 2015)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hier mein derzeitiges Lieblings-301 mit der neuen 2016er Fox 34 Float mit Fit-4 Kartusche:


Bringt der Mudguard hinten etwas?


----------



## TomTom71 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo,


tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hier mein derzeitiges Lieblings-301 mit der neuen 2016er Fox 34 Float mit Fit-4 Kartusche:



Hallo

was für eine Farbe ist das?

Gruß


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. Juni 2015)

nennt sich bei tf-bikes "Havanna"


----------



## Phil-Joe (5. Juni 2015)

Na die Jungs haben schon hart geiles Eloxal-Material im Showroom rumstehen. Sieht fast aus als haben sie das Eloxal ein wenig poliert, damit es oberflächlich feiner schimmert als das klassische Eloxal. Echt geiles Bike ... schlichte Eleganz.

Btw. sehr interessant, wie sich die Schweiß-Nähte etwas dunkler absetzen. Vermutlich bei der Farbe schwer durchgängig umzusetzen aber hat was ...

Love it!


----------



## Andi_72 (6. Juni 2015)

tf-bikes.at schrieb:


> Hier mein derzeitiges Lieblings-301 mit der neuen 2016er Fox 34 Float mit Fit-4 Kartusche:


Hattest du noch keine Zeit den Schaft zu kürzen, oder kannst du dich so wie ich noch nicht zum sägen durchringen? Schöne Farbe, das Tape auf dem Oberrohr müsste noch in rahmenfarbe
Decale der Gabel passt gut zum rahmen, kashima sowieso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2015)

Wie läuft die 34er ?


----------



## swoosh999 (9. Juni 2015)

34er Standrohre sehen im 301 schon etwas schmächtig aus


----------



## Andi_72 (9. Juni 2015)

...diese kleinen Trennscheiben welche sich immer noch Kettenblatt nennen aber auch...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (9. Juni 2015)

gelöscht


----------



## Markus. (9. Juni 2015)

34 Standrohre sind ja auch eigentlich nur für Stahlrahmen und Titanrahmen gedacht. Also Oversize  )) nix für ungut aber


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...diese kleinen Trennscheiben welche sich immer noch Kettenblatt nennen aber auch...




Stimmt irgendwie. Aber eigentlich bin ich z.B. schon immer 30er/32er oder 34er Kettenblätter gefahren...ein kleines und ein großes KB war halt auch immer an der Kurbel .


----------



## TheRace (10. Juni 2015)

Sooo Kinners!
Sommer = BBQ !
Ich habe mir jetzt erst mal einen vernünftigen Grill besorgt


----------



## rayc (10. Juni 2015)

Da diesjährige LV-Treffen findet also bei dir im Garten statt.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (10. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (10. Juni 2015)

Update 2015:

Neuer Rahmen MK 11-2 mit alten Teilen vom MK5


----------



## spacehamster (10. Juni 2015)

Sind das die 33mm-Moto Gripz? Die hab ich mir auch zugelegt. Sehr super.

Und überhaupt schöner Stuhl, natürlich.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. Juni 2015)

Hey, Seite 500!!!!


----------



## Flo-mit-W (10. Juni 2015)

@Dr.Rossifumi nette Bremse  die hat mir jahrelang super Dienste geleistet, aber mit der fetten Ventidisc
@TheRace cooler Schriftzug am Unterohr! Woher ist der? Liebäugle auch schon länger damit. Hält er gut auf dem RAW?


----------



## niceann (10. Juni 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Sooo Kinners!
> Sommer = BBQ !
> Ich habe mir jetzt erst mal einen vernünftigen Grill besorgt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 394310


Weber Grill
Und bei der Größe reicht das wohl für ein paar Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (10. Juni 2015)

wenn der Grill in meinem Garten stünde,  passen keine Biker mehr drauf...

Den Schriftzug habe ich von meinem Händler. Hält gut. Die hat er sich mal anfertigen lassen für seine Kundschaft...


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (10. Juni 2015)

@spacehamster
Ja sind die 33er hat mir mein Kumpel geschenkt. 

Als neue Bremse liebeugelte ich mit ner XT aber die olle Louis ist laut Gewichtsdatenbank ein paar Gramm leichter und funzt noch super.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juni 2015)

Jetzt mal wieder über 12:






Demnächst wird wieder mehr gebastelt.


----------



## VF1 (13. Juni 2015)

@ jammerlappen: wie fährt sich die Fuhre?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juni 2015)

Ganz ehrlich: Knaller! Große Drops fühlen sich an wie mit einem "Großen Beik". Die dicken Schläge werden gefühlt nicht mehr in den Rahmen durchgreicht, sondern satt geschluckt. Ich bin gestern bei einem 4m Gap etwas kurz gewesen. Gemerkt hab ich das nur, weil die Kette geklappert hat.
Das Dämpfersetup ist zwar noch etwas entfernt von optimal - allerdings konnte halt auch keiner ahnen, dass ich den mit 100 PSI (<7,5 Bar!) fahren kann. Insgesamt fühlt es sich deutlich weniger nervös hinten an. Der Effekt, dass Unterschiedliche Gewichte (3kg mehr oder weniger) sich im Sag deutlich auswirken, ist weg. Auch in Anliegern und Kurven mit viel Kompression ist die Geo irgendwie stabiler. Dabei ist das Beik immer noch ein super handlicher und verspielter Trailräuber geblieben.

Ich hab hier nur den direkten Vergleich zu Fanes und Voltage und es ist schon ein richtiger Schritt in Richtung der Fanes. Ein Kupel meinte gestern, dass ein Luftdämpfer einem Coilpendant wohl nicht mehr näher kommen kann. Ich werd morgen mal versuchen nen Vector HLR einzubauen...


----------



## VF1 (13. Juni 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Knaller! Große Drops fühlen sich an wie mit einem "Großen Beik". Die dicken Schläge werden gefühlt nicht mehr in den Rahmen durchgreicht, sondern satt geschluckt. Ich bin gestern bei einem 4m Gap etwas kurz gewesen. Gemerkt hab ich das nur, weil die Kette geklappert hat.
> Das Dämpfersetup ist zwar noch etwas entfernt von optimal - allerdings konnte halt auch keiner ahnen, dass ich den mit 100 PSI (<7,5 Bar!) fahren kann. Insgesamt fühlt es sich deutlich weniger nervös hinten an. Der Effekt, dass Unterschiedliche Gewichte (3kg mehr oder weniger) sich im Sag deutlich auswirken, ist weg. Auch in Anliegern und Kurven mit viel Kompression ist die Geo irgendwie stabiler. Dabei ist das Beik immer noch ein super handlicher und verspielter Trailräuber geblieben.
> 
> Ich hab hier nur den direkten Vergleich zu Fanes und Voltage und es ist schon ein richtiger Schritt in Richtung der Fanes. Ein Kupel meinte gestern, dass ein Luftdämpfer einem Coilpendant wohl nicht mehr näher kommen kann. Ich werd morgen mal versuchen nen Vector HLR einzubauen...


 
Da haben die Jungs ja mal was vernünftiges auf die Beine gestellt!


----------



## Andi_72 (14. Juni 2015)

(Kleines) Update:
KSi 950 gegen KS LEV 150 getauscht.
Leichter, mehr Versenkbare Länge, Sattel kann etwas höher kommen, besserer Remote, kein Kabelsalat, und...alles schwarz


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juni 2015)

Sieht gut aus in schwarz, besser wie die vorherige! Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?


----------



## Obiwan (15. Juni 2015)

@Flo-mit-W  Hab den Aufkleber wie @TheRace auch vom selben Händler. Denke gegen eine kleinen Unkostenbeitrag verkauft er dir auch bestimmt einen


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Juni 2015)

180cm. Und an hohen Sattel gewohnt. Ich weiß: eigentlich zu hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (15. Juni 2015)

Das kommt doch ganz auf die Schrittlänge und nicht auf die Körpergröße an.


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Juni 2015)

Schon klar, SL 87cm. Geht mir vor allem darum, am steilen Anstieg das "Wecksacken" des Dämpfers ein wenig auszugleichen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. Juni 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> 180cm. Und an hohen Sattel gewohnt. Ich weiß: eigentlich zu hoch


Überhaupt nicht. Ging mir eher um den Vorbau.


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Juni 2015)

Höhe oder Länge
Die Höhe find ich aufgrund der Sattelhöhe okay. Sonst sitz ich zu gebeugt. Klar, tiefer sähe schicker aus, und ist vielleicht fürs händling noch nen ticken besser.


----------



## Boxxxer64 (15. Juni 2015)

Muss sich doch jeder selber drauf wohl fühlen! Fahr mit 198 sowohl am 601 und am 301 nur ein L Rahmen! Und Kahm. It dem empfohlenen xl oder xxxl gar nicht klar!

Martin


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. Juni 2015)

@Andi_72 : wegen der Länge, meine Sattelüberhöhung ist viel schlimmer. 

@Boxxxer64 : Welche Vorbau / Lenker Kombi fährst du da zb am 301?
Irgendwie musst du ja deine Körpergröße da angleichen.


----------



## Welshfarmer (15. Juni 2015)

Mein neu (gebraucht!) MK11 auf der Insel. Leider hab' ich mein Schusselbein gebrochen und kann es nicht ausprobieren :-(


----------



## Markus. (16. Juni 2015)

die Seite  Liteville 501   Namensrecht vorbehalten


----------



## Welshfarmer (16. Juni 2015)

Ich bin spaet an der Partie angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Juni 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> @Andi_72 : wegen der Länge, meine Sattelüberhöhung ist viel schlimmer.
> 
> @Boxxxer64 : Welche Vorbau / Lenker Kombi fährst du da zb am 301?
> Irgendwie musst du ja deine Körpergröße da angleichen.




Fahre einen 60iger Vorbau mit einem 760 Vector Carbon 8* und das passt super, sattelstütze muss halt weit raus. Passt für mich super so!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Juni 2015)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Fahre einen 60iger Vorbau mit einem 760 Vector Carbon 8* und das passt super, sattelstütze muss halt weit raus. Passt für mich super so!



Noch mit altem Lenker und Vorbau, 301 hab ich gerad kein Bild mehr da zerlegt!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Juni 2015)

Schickes 601, "serious business" mit dem Dämpfer und der Gabel!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Juni 2015)

Was anderes geht nicht Luft brauch ich zum Atmen nicht zum fahren!


----------



## Boxxxer64 (16. Juni 2015)

Und nicht in gabel oder dämpfer


----------



## jaxxxon (17. Juni 2015)

Boxxxer64 schrieb:


> Was anderes geht nicht Luft brauch ich zum Atmen nicht zum fahren!



Mhm, is klar. Und Deine Minions fährst Du "airless", oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (17. Juni 2015)

@dogdaysunrise:
zum Thema Spacer: Hab gerade noch mal geschaut, wenn ich meinen Vector Riser ein wenig nach vorne "kippe", kommt der Lenker 1cm höher. Das könnte ich am Spacer wieder einsparen. Dann "wandert" der Lenker weiter weg vom Sattel, bräucht ich nen kürzeren (45) Vorbau....
Never touch a halbwegs running system


----------



## budgie (20. Juni 2015)

So, seit heute auch auf 301 MK 11-2 unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andi_72 (20. Juni 2015)

Schick! Hätte gerne mal ein Detailphoto vom Übergang Vorbau - Megaspacer -Spinabdeckkappe. Wäre meine nächste Anschaffung


----------



## budgie (20. Juni 2015)

Meinst du so?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mi.ro (20. Juni 2015)

Bald ist EOP. Hier einer der letzten Guards aus eigener  Produktion. Keine Sorge, bereits  bestellte Guard werden noch hergestellt. Andere Projekte rufen!


----------



## Andi_72 (20. Juni 2015)

@budgie  und merci. Schaut sauber aus. Werd ich auch montieren.


----------



## Welshfarmer (20. Juni 2015)

First ride today 

Erste probefahrt heute


----------



## Andi_72 (20. Juni 2015)

Kuhfladen?


----------



## Welshfarmer (21. Juni 2015)

Schaf


----------



## lau (22. Juni 2015)

Bei den vielen Bildern drängt sich mir die frage auf "Wie lange halten bei euch die Kettenführungen"
Danke für eure Antworten.Sind ja nicht ganz billig die Dinger.
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welshfarmer (22. Juni 2015)

Die haben ein Plastic teilchen das austauschbar ist. Wenn abgeschliffen, kaufs einfach diese Teil neu. Ist aber auch nicht gleich "billig"

https://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1901


----------



## Andi_72 (22. Juni 2015)

Meine hat jetzt 1100km runter und die Kette hat deutliche Schleifspuren hinterlassen. Es ist aber noch jede Menge Material da, und die Schaltung läuft einwandfrei.
Ist ja nur Geld....


----------



## Mountain77 (22. Juni 2015)

Die Riefen können aber auch erst einmal mit einer Feile oder an einem Schleifbock herausgefeilt/geschliffen werden.


----------



## DocB (22. Juni 2015)

Holzraspel verwenden. Mit einer Feile ärgert man sich bloß, die Zähne sind zu fein und setzen sich immer zu.


----------



## RaceFace67 (26. Juni 2015)

auf BOS, direkt nach Umbau, heute Mittag wird eingeweiht...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Juni 2015)

Like a BOSs.....


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Juni 2015)

Geht doch  1-fach mir Lochkreis 88mm


----------



## san_andreas (27. Juni 2015)

Habsch auch, schickes Teilchen, das Wolftooth.


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. Juni 2015)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> auf BOS, direkt nach Umbau, heute Mittag wird eingeweiht...



Aber 'ne Fox vorne?
Gerade die Deville sollen doch richtig heiß sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juni 2015)

Nix gegen Stahlfeder-Butter vorn... Leider. Auch wenn die deville sicher am ehesten in die Richtung geht, von dem was ich kenne...


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2015)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> auf BOS, direkt nach Umbau, heute Mittag wird eingeweiht...



War ja nen kurzes Gastspiel...
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/617659-bos-kirk-200x57


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Juni 2015)

So Isses, nix für mich. Steht ausführlicher im alternativer Dämpfer für mk10-thread...

Dämpferalternative Liteville 301 Mk 10


----------



## san_andreas (1. Juli 2015)

Hattest du überhaupt den richtigen ?


----------



## RaceFace67 (1. Juli 2015)

Hä? Kirk 200x57 mit 22x8 er Buchsen und Setup auf liteville 301. richtiger geht fast nicht 

Wie gesagt, glaube das hat viel mit Fahrstil und Vorlieben zu tun... Fahre auch L bei 94cm Schrittlänge weil 1,83... Lange Hebel


----------



## Phil-Joe (2. Juli 2015)

Bei 1,83 eine 94er SL. Das ist hart. ;-)

Ich komm mir schon mit meiner Sattelüberhöhung manchmal seltsam vor, wenn ich mit 1,81 bei 87er SL durch die Gegen gurke. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (2. Juli 2015)

wenn ich ne Frau wäre, wäre das top


----------



## jaxxxon (2. Juli 2015)

Hi Leidensgenossen, 1,88/SL 94. ;-)


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (10. Juli 2015)

In mehr oder weniger dem Setup schon mal da gewesen. Unn au dô.


----------



## tobone (11. Juli 2015)

Ist das XXL sieht so lang aus?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (11. Juli 2015)

Jup. Ist auch n mächtiger Tanker wenns eng wird.


----------



## DocB (11. Juli 2015)

Endlich mal jemand, der auch seine Reverb bis ganz reinschieben muss. Ich komm' mir immer wie der allerletzte "Stehzwerg"="Sitzriese" vor.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (11. Juli 2015)

Zieh die ab und an wenn s lang hoch geht schon noch 2-3 cm raus, aber das Sitzrohr ist mir tendenziell eher im Weg. Die Länge OR ist in Ordnung, wobei ich auch n kurzen Vorbau fahr. XL ist mir aber definitiv zu klein. Bin 1.98 bei 96er Haxen. Wenn es zwischen XL und XXL noch ne Größe gäbe, dann würd ich die bevorzugen.


----------



## sparkfan (11. Juli 2015)

@BoomShakkaLagga: Welche Vorbaulänge hast du?


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (11. Juli 2015)

40


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Juli 2015)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> Zieh die ab und an wenn s lang hoch geht schon noch 2-3 cm raus, aber das Sitzrohr ist mir tendenziell eher im Weg. Die Länge OR ist in Ordnung, wobei ich auch n kurzen Vorbau fahr. XL ist mir aber definitiv zu klein. Bin 1.98 bei 96er Haxen. Wenn es zwischen XL und XXL noch ne Größe gäbe, dann würd ich die bevorzugen.



Mit der Zwischengrösse hast Du recht. Ich habe mich damals bei meinem Mk9 für ein XL entschieden. Sieht zwar bei 1,96m und 26" Rädern etwas komisch aus, im engen Geläuf macht es aber mehr Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (12. Juli 2015)

Finde das das mk12 eine Zwichengröße ist, XL wäre dann wohl das richtige. Probiert es mal ala Probefahrt und berichtet.
Ggf auch mit meinem...


----------



## Mountain77 (12. Juli 2015)

Der Mk12 XL Aufbau in Willingen in 29/27,5 hat mir nicht gefallen, lag aber am trägen VR. Das 27,5/27,5 601 Mk3 XL hat dafür aber Spaß  gemacht...bis auf den Platten.


----------



## Normansbike (12. Juli 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Der Mk12 XL Aufbau in Willingen in 29/27,5 hat mir nicht gefallen, lag aber am trägen VR. Das 27,5/27,5 601 Mk3 XL hat dafür aber Spaß  gemacht...bis auf den Platten.


Habe es mit 27,5 vorne und hinten, es ist definitiv länger als ein mk3 in XL, zumindest gefühlt und nach Zahlen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juli 2015)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> In mehr oder weniger dem Setup schon mal da gewesen. Unn au dô.


beim runter fahren schwindlig geworden ?


----------



## Normansbike (12. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> beim runter fahren schwindlig geworden ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Juli 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


>



um von dem Türmchen wieder runter zu kommen muss man im Kreis außen herum fahren


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (12. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> beim runter fahren schwindlig geworden ?



Meine Theorie ist, dass wenn du schon hoch fährst, sich beim Runterfahren der Drehwurm wieder entwurschtelt...


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (13. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich sollten wir aufhören das Ding Schneckennudel zu nennen, bis jemand Zuckerguss und Rosinen drüber schüttet.


----------



## Rocky10 (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## Andi_72 (18. Juli 2015)

Hey!
Falls das die Frage sein sollte: mit schwarzen Felgen gefällt mir persönlich besser...!
Welchen Lenker fährst Du? Syntace Vector High10?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es mit den "senfgrünen" Felgen, wesentlich schöner!


----------



## boblike (18. Juli 2015)

Die Felgen sind der Hammer und passe echt gut zu dem Bike


----------



## Rocky10 (18. Juli 2015)

Farbe ist eigentlich eher Nebensache.
vorne 29er und hinten 27.5 plus andere Gabel stehen im Vordergrund


----------



## thomasbran (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo an alle
Bin seit gut einem Monat Mitglied im Club der Litevillebesitzer und mein neues Schätzchen und ich haben uns schon angefreundet.
Heute waren wir am Eisjöchl. Klassische Tour in Meran gestartet über das Schnalstal aufs Joch und hinten runter ins Passeiertal wieder nach Meran. 2700m uphill und die Endurowerksmaschine hat alles brav mitgemacht.
Lg
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Juli 2015)

thomasbran schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405341....und die Endurowerksmaschine hat alles brav mitgemacht.


wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht !
schließlich geht die Runde offensichtlich auch mit nem (Uralt) Rewel Titan Hardtail mit Cantis


----------



## thomasbran (19. Juli 2015)

...ich kann die Runde auch mit dem Laufrad meiner Tochter machen.  Die Frage ist nur: wieviel schieb ich,  wieviel fahr ich. ..


----------



## Andi_72 (19. Juli 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wäre ja auch schlimm wenn nicht !
> schließlich geht die Runde offensichtlich auch mit nem (Uralt) Rewel Titan Hardtail mit Cantis


 Das ist immer extrem frustrierend wenn andere Nasen den selben Trail mit weniger Technik fahren. Kenn ich...


----------



## MarkusL (20. Juli 2015)

thomasbran schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 405341 Hallo an alle
> Heute waren wir am Eisjöchl.
> ...
> Lg
> Thomas


Steht die Hütte da oben wieder komplett?


----------



## MarkusL (20. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## thomasbran (21. Juli 2015)

Nein. Momentan gibt es Provisorium aber das Essen ist gut und ich glaube man kann dort auch übernachten - bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.  Soll anscheinend 2017 wieder aufgebaut werden. 
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Juli 2015)

Neue farbige Griffe und Sattel machen ganz schön was aus...ich mag mein altes 26" Ross.


----------



## TheRace (21. Juli 2015)

Warst du sehr überrascht bei deiner grundsätzlichen Farbkombi?
☺


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Juli 2015)

Hey,
nach 3600km hat sich mein Rockguard soweit gelöst, dass auch die Schaltwerksschraube sich lösen konnte
Bei der Neumontage ist mir dann wieder aufgefallen, dass die Auflagefläche des Pins nicht exakt Plan zur Schaltwerksbefestigungs-Schraube steht, sondern ein kleiner Spalt von ca 0,5mm vorhanden ist. Den kann ich auch nicht "wegdrehen", sonst verbiegt sich alles. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Plan oder Spalt?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. Juli 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Hey,
> nach 3600km hat sich mein Rockguard soweit gelöst, dass auch die Schaltwerksschraube sich lösen konnte
> Bei der Neumontage ist mir dann wieder aufgefallen, dass die Auflagefläche des Pins nicht exakt Plan zur Schaltwerksbefestigungs-Schraube steht, sondern ein kleiner Spalt von ca 0,5mm vorhanden ist. Den kann ich auch nicht "wegdrehen", sonst verbiegt sich alles. Wie sieht das bei euch aus? Plan oder Spalt?


Ist mir ebenfalls genauso passiert. Ob da ein Spalt ist müsste ich mal nachschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (22. Juli 2015)

Urlaubsfahrt, leider gezwungenermaßen mit 2.2 Reifen hinten. Der andere zerschellte am Felsen  und für die Allgäuer scheint 2,4 schon Fettbike zu sein..


----------



## Sworker2010 (23. Juli 2015)

Ist gerade fertig geworden......


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Juli 2015)

Alt aber Läuft.Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott.


----------



## Dr.Rossifumi (25. Juli 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Alt aber Läuft.Gruß aus dem Ruhrpott.


Bike oder Fahrer?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (25. Juli 2015)

Beides...


----------



## An der Alb (26. Juli 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Urlaubsfahrt, leider gezwungenermaßen mit 2.2 Reifen hinten. Der andere zerschellte am Felsen  und für die Allgäuer scheint 2,4 schon Fettbike zu sein.



Ich habe im Vinschgau einen neuen Reifen gebraucht, also rein in den Laden, nach 26" Trail King in 2,2 gefragt. Fragender Blick - Antwort: 2,2er gibt's im Vinschgau net . Also 2,4er gekauft. Der wird jetzt dafür hier um die schwäbische Alb wie ein Alien angeschaut


----------



## Rocky10 (26. Juli 2015)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Juli 2015)

Sehr sehr schick! Was hastn da für eine Vorbaulängee?


----------



## DocB (27. Juli 2015)

Die Flasche ist echt hässlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilo888 (27. Juli 2015)

Sworker2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406601 Ist gerade fertig geworden......



Wie läuft die Fox mit dem Monarch?
Ich bin am überlegen mir ne Fox zu holen, meine Pike macht mich im Moment unglücklich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juli 2015)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Wie läuft die Fox mit dem Monarch?
> Ich bin am überlegen mir ne Fox zu holen, meine Pike macht mich im Moment unglücklich.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-...t-was-kann-die-neue-fox-34-float-fit4.761321/
Der Gbel ist es egal ob hinten ein Monarch drin steckt, auch um welches Bike es sich handelt....


----------



## Rocky10 (27. Juli 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Die Flasche ist echt hässlich


----------



## Rocky10 (27. Juli 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schick! Was hastn da für eine Vorbaulängee?


30mm


----------



## Normansbike (28. Juli 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-...t-was-kann-die-neue-fox-34-float-fit4.761321/
> Der Gbel ist es egal ob hinten ein Monarch drin steckt, auch um welches Bike es sich handelt....


Sehe ich etwas anderst.
Find die Federelemente sollten sich karakteristich gleich Verhalten, also synchron zueinander. Auch das Endprogressive sollte ein gleiches Verhalten zeigen. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein, aber daher fahre ich auch vorne immer ca. 20mm mehr Federweg.


----------



## rzOne20 (28. Juli 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anderst.
> Find die Federelemente sollten sich karakteristich gleich Verhalten, also synchron zueinander. Auch das Endprogressive sollte ein gleiches Verhalten zeigen. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das nur ein, aber daher fahre ich auch vorne immer ca. 20mm mehr Federweg.


 
Aber was hat "*ch*arakteristisch/synchron zu einander" mit "vorne immer 20 mm mehr Federweg" gemein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (28. Juli 2015)

Rocky10 schrieb:


>


Dafür ist das Rad echt schön


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Juli 2015)

...bis auf die flasche. Gibt's da nix von syntace...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Juli 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...bis auf die flasche. Gibt's da nix von syntace...


Doch es gibt/ gab auch mal eine Flasche von Syntace für die Teilnehmer der TrailTrophy 2010 in Latsch.
Die war meines Wissens auch so erhältlich.
Kann dir meine vermachen, aber darauf kannste nix mehr lesen...


----------



## DocB (28. Juli 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Trinkflasche-p44508/
hab' ich auch, ist Raketenkunststoff, macht Dich gleich viel schneller. 
Im Ernst: gute Flasche, aber halt YAB (yet another bottle)


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Juli 2015)

Ist bekannt, hab den Smiley vergessen...
Früher gabs die Flasche mit einer aufgedruckten Fliege. Das sah richtig echt aus. Die aktuelle Variante kommt eher wissenschaftlich daher....


----------



## Rocky10 (28. Juli 2015)

Hier passt die Flasche perfekt.....jetzt will ich aber davon  nichts mehr hören


----------



## Normansbike (29. Juli 2015)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Aber was hat "*ch*arakteristisch/synchron zu einander" mit "vorne immer 20 mm mehr Federweg" gemein?


Zum Beispiel:
Wenn ich mit dem Bike springe und dann lande Federn beide Elemente gleich weit ein oder , am Ende einer Tour habe ich beide Ringe der Sag Einstellung bei ca.95%.
Ist aber wie gesagt nur persönliches Empfinden.
So, weiter im Text.


----------



## cmaucksch (31. Juli 2015)

Pike DPA gegen Mattoc Pro getauscht und den Fox RP23 gegen Monarch im selben Tune wie im MK12 direkt von syntace.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (31. Juli 2015)

Bin ja gespannt auf die Mattoc die in mein mk12 rein kommt


----------



## struppie2005 (31. Juli 2015)

meins nach einem kleinen Update


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkelshort (3. August 2015)

Hallo, verkaufe meinen Hobel. Es wird einfach zu wenig bewegt, ist in tadellosem Zustand. Gerne pn an mich oder über den bikemarkt. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...custom-gepulvert-fox-talas-float-x-neue-lager






Rahmen: Liteville MK8 160mm Federweg (140mm Hebel auf dem Foto gibt's dabei; die 160er Hebel sind schwarz glänzend!), Custom Decals 
Federgabel: 160/130mm Fox 34 talas Kashima Coating, Factory, kartusche my 2015 bei flatout suspension gewechselt
Dämpfer: Fox Float X 190x50mm (ist aus meiner Sicht perfekt für diesen Rahmen), Kashima Coating
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine 2x10
Pedale: Reverse Escape
Shimano XT: Schaltung, Bremsen, Trigger, Umwerfer, Kette
Shimano XTR/ Saint: Bremsscheiben 203/180
Sattelstütze: Crankbrothers Kronolog (funktioniert bei mir ohne ein Problem, man liest ja nur schlechtes über das Teil... meins funktioniert)
Vorbau: Spank Spike Bearclaw
Lenker: Spank Spike 777 auf 745mm gekürzt
Laufräder: Ritchey Vantage II Scaled Sized (650b / 26'') mit Maxxis Minion DHF / DHR II Schlappen
Sattel: Ergon SME3
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Kettenführung von Syntace / Liteville


----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. August 2015)

Heute hab ich die Pike gegen eine 650B Pike getauscht, ein 650B Vorderrad kommt irgendwann auch noch rein, wenn ich mich für einen Laufradsatz entscheiden kann 

Außerdem haben mich die Aufkleber genervt, jetzt gibt es eine etwas cleanere Optik, mal sehen wie lange es zu erkennen ist


----------



## huli0815 (10. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Heute hab ich die Pike gegen eine 650B Pike getauscht, ein 650B Vorderrad kommt irgendwann auch noch rein, wenn ich mich für einen Laufradsatz entscheiden kann
> 
> Außerdem haben mich die Aufkleber genervt, jetzt gibt es eine etwas cleanere Optik, mal sehen wie lange es zu erkennen ist



Sieht ja witzig aus, fast wie 'n Branding 

Sag mal, ist das eine 160er Pike 650B bei 140er Hebeln hinten?
Falls ja, weißt Du schon wo Du dann mit dem Lenkwinkel hinkommst?
An ähnliche Kombi hab ich ebenfalls gedacht.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. August 2015)

ja ist ne 160er Pike... und 140 hinten...
ich werd sie auf 150 traveln, sollte es vorn zu hoch kommen... Lenkwinkel: nee weiß ich nicht


----------



## Fritz101 (10. August 2015)

Hi, 
an der Kombi überlege ich auch eventuell für nächstes Jahr.
Wie fährt die sich. Bin gespannt auf den Fahrbericht.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Andi_72 (10. August 2015)

Update!
(Und nach drei Jahren *Endzustand*, wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt, meine Portmonee wünscht es sich jedenfalls...)






- von 25,4 auf 31,8
- von Syntace Lowrider 25mm Rise 700mm auf Syntace Vector 7075 5mm Rise, 780mm
- von Syntace Supreforce auf Megaforce 60mm
- Syntace Megaspacer
- Schaft (endlich) abgeschnitten

An den breiten Lenker (80mm mehr..) werd ich mich gewöhnen müssen. Vor allem muss ich jetzt durch die Kellertüren zirkeln. In den Keller paßt's so graadee....


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. August 2015)

Schickes 301.


----------



## RaceFace67 (11. August 2015)

mal wieder ein Dämpferwechsel


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. August 2015)

Und? Kommst langsam an mit Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (12. August 2015)

jupp!
Dämpferalternative Liteville 301 Mk 10


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. August 2015)

altes MK5 vs. Leihbike MK12


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. August 2015)

schikschick... es werden gefühlte welten sein, oder? die dt war nett, hatte ich auch mal, aber tauchte derb ein, breim bremsen un im steilen.
welcher see?


----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2015)

Mein ersten Liteville ist fertig:
MK11
Revelation 650B 
W35 Syntace LFRS
XT 1x11
Magura MT5 
Größe L
12,6kg
Ziel erreicht vom 1-for-all-bike!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (14. August 2015)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> schikschick... es werden gefühlte welten sein, oder? die dt war nett, hatte ich auch mal, aber tauchte derb ein, breim bremsen un im steilen.
> welcher see?



In der Tat, gefühlte Welten. Bis aufs Gewicht, ist das MK12 meinem MK5 in allen Bereichen überlegen. Dann liegt es bei der DT doch nicht an meinen "Setup"-Künsten. Ich konnte das abtauchen auch noch nicht abstellen.

Der See im Hintergrund ist der Gardasee. (aus der Sicht von Oldesio/Tignale).


----------



## Andi_72 (14. August 2015)

Spreche aus Erfahrung: schwarz ist schick! ;-)
Was heißt denn "erstes"? Wie viele LV kommen denn noch....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (14. August 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Spreche aus Erfahrung: schwarz ist schick! ;-)
> Was heißt denn "erstes"? Wie viele LV kommen denn noch....?


Naja... Vor sieben Jahren hatte ich mein erstes Nicolai und es waren 6 Stück...  
Jetzt zu Liteville gewechselt und mal schauen, was passiert.


----------



## cubabluete (15. August 2015)

Vorne xking ist mutig


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. August 2015)

Für den HH Raum der perfekte Reifen. Für mehr kommt eine passende Bereifung.


----------



## davidlang3 (16. August 2015)

301 MK11 160mm
Pike 160mm
XT
Hope Naben
ZTR Flow EX Felgen (650b + 26")
SAPIM CX-RAY Speichen
Hope-Pedale
Reverb Stealth
SQ-Lab 612 12cm


----------



## [email protected] (16. August 2015)

Das beste Bild seit langer Zeit!


----------



## RaceFace67 (16. August 2015)

Absolut, sehr geil!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. August 2015)

Sehr gut in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## Normansbike (17. August 2015)

Super Foto! Geiles Bike.


----------



## davidlang3 (17. August 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das beste Bild seit langer Zeit!





RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Absolut, sehr geil!





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr gut in Szene gesetzt.





Normansbike schrieb:


> Super Foto! Geiles Bike.



Danke  Freut mich sehr


----------



## Markus. (17. August 2015)

sehr starkes Bild, toller Blick, gute Kamera


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (17. August 2015)

Na ob die Kamera gut ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber die Aufnahme selbst ist schon was wert. V.a. schön benutzt und getreten das gute Stück. ;-)

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mit Raw einfach nicht warm. Wird niemals meine Farbe werden, ich steh' da auf Eloxal.  Und wenn es schwarz ist.


----------



## madagascar (17. August 2015)

...


----------



## dre (17. August 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...



... toll


----------



## Wuerzig (18. August 2015)

Endlich auch mal wieder bewegt.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi.ro (21. August 2015)

Jemand am Gardasee in den nächsten 3 Wochen?


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2015)

Nee, leider nicht. Ich reise Montag ab.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. August 2015)

Nach der ersten Tour mussten 2 Sachen gewechselt werden... 
Von Conti Xking 26x2,2 auf Conti MK2 26x2,4
Von Ergon Griffe auf Syntace Griffe
Gewicht 12,65kg

Traumhaftes Fahrverhalten...


----------



## Saleman (24. August 2015)

Hier mal mein neues 301 MK11 in XL. V/H 160MM, XX1, FOX Float X, 34er Float, X9 Trail, LRS 650B und Cockpit Ritchey WCS Trail.


----------



## Normansbike (24. August 2015)

Saleman schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues 301 MK11 in XL. V/H 160MM, XX1, FOX Float X, 34er Float, X9 Trail, LRS 650B und Cockpit Ritchey WCS Trail.


 Wie groß ist denn die hintere Bremsscheibe? Sieht nach 200er aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saleman (24. August 2015)

Hast recht ist ne 200er, habe in den letzten Wochen sehr viel geschraubt....und irgendwie sind da nur 200er übrig geblieben,  180er ist aber schon bestellt. Weiß jemand ob ich die HOPE Floating Scheiben mit der X9 fahren kann?


----------



## mi.ro (24. August 2015)

Saleman schrieb:


> Hast recht ist ne 200er, habe in den letzten Wochen sehr viel geschraubt....und irgendwie sind da nur 200er übrig geblieben,  180er ist aber schon bestellt. Weiß jemand ob ich die HOPE Floating Scheiben mit der X9 fahren kann?


Sollte gehen. Bei manchen bremsen kollidieren schon mal die nieten mit dem Sattel. Ich hatte das mit ner formula the one.  Habe einfach weg gefeilt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. August 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn die hintere Bremsscheibe? Sieht nach 200er aus?


Passt doch zum Aufbau. Fahre ich auch...


----------



## Normansbike (24. August 2015)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Passt doch zum Aufbau. Fahre ich auch...


Sieht auch mal gar nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Tom Fritzz (24. August 2015)




----------



## cubabluete (25. August 2015)

Wie gefällt der Dampfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (25. August 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wie gefällt der Dampfer?


An meinem mk12 habe ich ihn umbauen müssen, 3 Ringe und jetzt ist er perfekt.
Ab Werk sind dort wohl für das MK 12 keine drin und so musste ich mit meinen 105kg auf satte 330psi fahren. Jetzt sind es 310 und kein durchschlagen mehr.


----------



## Trailpussy (25. August 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> An meinem mk12 habe ich ihn umbauen müssen, 3 Ringe und jetzt ist er perfekt.
> Ab Werk sind dort wohl für das MK 12 keine drin und so musste ich mit meinen 105kg auf satte 330psi fahren. Jetzt sind es 310 und kein durchschlagen mehr.


 Holla die Waldfee. 310 psi sind ne Nummer! Fühlt sich so eine Hinterbau noch nach Fullsuspension an?...Neben Scaled Sizing sollte Liteville mal an Weight Sizing denken bzw. das Fahrergewicht bei den großen Rahmenhöhen mit berücksichtigen. Auf einem XL bzw. XXL Rahmen sitzen Naturgemäß auch entsprechend große Menschen. Alleine die Körpergröße "wiegt" ja schon was mehr...


----------



## VF1 (25. August 2015)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee. 310 psi sind ne Nummer! Fühlt sich so eine Hinterbau noch nach Fullsuspension an?...Neben Scaled Sizing sollte Liteville mal an Weight Sizing denken bzw. das Fahrergewicht bei den großen Rahmenhöhen mit berücksichtigen. Auf einem XL bzw. XXL Rahmen sitzen Naturgemäß auch entsprechend große Menschen. Alleine die Körpergröße "wiegt" ja schon was mehr...


 

Deswegen arbeiten wir an einer Alternative (siehe Anhang), die passen auch ins MK10-11 
LG Volker

Es wird eine Wippe geben die bei (fast) Originalgeometrie ein 216x63er M+ ins MK8/9 packt.
Gerade für schwere Fahrer die bei dem Rad mit der hohen Übersetzung hadern ein massiver Gewinn.
Die geänderte Kinematik in Kombination mit der wesentlich niedrigeren Gesamtübersetzung (immerhin kommen die 140mm Federweg jetzt aus 63mm statt 51mm Hub) ergeben Betriebsdrücke die sogar bei 120kg Fahrergewicht im Mk8 die Verwendung eines plüschigen Debon Air Federbeines erlauben.
Als Referenz werfe ich jetzt einfach mal einen Betriebsdruck in die Runde:
100kg Fahrer - 140er Wippe
Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air 190mm mit Werkswippe  ---> 350-400psi. (damit über die Herstellerfreigabe)
Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air 216mm mit Tuningwippe ---> 190-220psi. (damit weniger als der 75kg Fahrer auf der Werkswippe)
Mehr Infos sobald die Dinger sich der Marktreife nähern, wir kämpfen grad nur noch mit Details.
Funktional sind wir schon lange da wo wir hinwollen.


----------



## Trailpussy (25. August 2015)

Top! Da bin ich echt gespannt drauf. Vor allem das Bild mit dem VIVID Air macht mich mal richtig neugierig. So was würde ich mir auch wünschen. Fahre ein XL MK8 (160mm) mit Roco Air (190PSI) und bringe fahrfertig bei 190cm 92kg auf die Waage....


----------



## jammerlappen (25. August 2015)

Die Wippe mit dem 216er M+ ist schon der Oberhammer, hab gerade den Rückwärtsvergleich in der Mache und muss sagen, dass ich beim Einbau des 190er Monarch mit Have Balls im Oberrohr erstmal 5min Fehlersuche betrieben hab. Aber nur um hinterher festzustellen, dass der Zustand, der schon besser "als Orginal" ist, im Vergleich ein Hardtail ist. Aber auch da giltoffenbar: das Bessere ist des Guten Feind!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2015)

...und wer es in Richtung Geißkopf schafft der kann den 160er Proto mit Vivid Air auch gerne mal über die Strecke treiben.




Trailpussy schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee. 310 psi sind ne Nummer! Fühlt sich so eine Hinterbau noch nach Fullsuspension an?...Neben Scaled Sizing sollte Liteville mal an Weight Sizing denken bzw. das Fahrergewicht bei den großen Rahmenhöhen mit berücksichtigen. Auf einem XL bzw. XXL Rahmen sitzen Naturgemäß auch entsprechend große Menschen. Alleine die Körpergröße "wiegt" ja schon was mehr...



Du bist als Hersteller immer eingeschränkt. Perfektes Beispiel:

301 Mk10 in  Größe M. In den letzten 14 Tagen für 4 Stück Dämpfer gebaut. Von 55kg fahrfertig bis 110kg fahrfertig war alles dabei. 

Kein Hersteller kann das abdecken. Die breite Masse triffst du, links und rechts fallen aber einige runter.

Für die gibts dann mich. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## biker-wug (25. August 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...und wer es in Richtung Geißkopf schafft der kann den 160er Proto mit Vivid Air auch gerne mal über die Strecke treiben.



Bin morgen am Geisskopf, wann bringst du mir das Bike??


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. August 2015)

Bin laut Plan erst übermorgen wieder am Kopf, sitz halt knappe 50km weiter. 

You got mail.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## 3077 (25. August 2015)

Und hier mal mein 301.........
Anhang anzeigen 415387


.......was man sich mittlerweile auch im Bikemarkt anschauen kann.....http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/634101-liteville-301-mk-11-2-140m-gr-m


----------



## Ridge.Racer (28. August 2015)

Hier mein MK8, jetzt mit Stealth und 1x11, jetzt macht es noch mehr Spaß. 









Sehe derzeit keinen Grund auf eine andere Laufradgröße zu wechseln. 26 Zoll ist bei einem M Rahmen, für mich immer noch am stimmigsten. 







26 Zoll ain't it dead...

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (28. August 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Na ob die Kamera gut ist, sei mal dahin gestellt, aber die Aufnahme selbst ist schon was wert. V.a. schön benutzt und getreten das gute Stück. ;-)
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mit Raw einfach nicht warm. Wird niemals meine Farbe werden, ich steh' da auf Eloxal.  Und wenn es schwarz ist.


Ist RAW eine Farbe? 
Blankes Alu mit kleinen Kratzer, eingeätzen Schweissflecken und abrundend etwas getrockneter Odenwaldschlamm am Rahmen wirken exterm männlich


----------



## TheRace (28. August 2015)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Jemand am Gardasee in den nächsten 3 Wochen?


also ich bin vom 10.-14.9. in Torbole - Kurztrip ...


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2015)




----------



## Normansbike (29. August 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


>


Wie ist der Baron?


----------



## 0815p (29. August 2015)

bergab a traum , bergauf a alptraum


----------



## Markus. (30. August 2015)

Alptraum ;-)


----------



## mi.ro (30. August 2015)

Markus. schrieb:


> Alptraum ;-)


Der Baron rollt halt sehr bescHeiden.


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2015)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Der Baron rollt halt sehr bescHeiden.


Und somit ein "Nogo" für mich. Also weiter suchen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2015)

onza ibex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (30. August 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Und somit ein "Nogo" für mich. Also weiter suchen...


Aber nur vorne montiert ist er erträglich, der super Gripp hatt seinen Preis. Aber für 27.5 gibt's den 2.5 Baron ja eh nicht. Alternativ wäre der Project Kaiser ein Thema. Vorne ist der Vetschleiss auch ok.


----------



## kippi (30. August 2015)

-


----------



## kippi (30. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> onza ibex



Is total rutschig bei Nässe


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> Aber nur vorne montiert ist er erträglich, der super Gripp hatt seinen Preis. Aber für 27.5 gibt's den 2.5 Baron ja eh nicht. Alternativ wäre der Project Kaiser ein Thema. Vorne ist der Vetschleiss auch ok.


Verschleiß ist unrelevant, da ich sie ja eh vorher Schrotte .


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. August 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Und somit ein "Nogo" für mich. Also weiter suchen...


Was suchst du denn?


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was suchst du denn?


Eigentlich so wie der MK II 2,4, aber ohne die Gefahr immer wieder einen Karkassenschaden  bei niedrigen Luftdruck zu erhalten.
Sprich:
Guten Grip.
Guten Rollwiederstand.
Wenns geht leicht und HALBAR!
Tublessfähig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuerzig (30. August 2015)

Maxxis DHR II !?


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2015)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Maxxis DHR II !?


Der Maxxi muss ja schon was können, sehe ihn so oft an Bikes...


----------



## Wuerzig (30. August 2015)

Teste ihn doch einfach mal. Sogar mal lieferbar...

http://www.bike24.de/p185938.html


----------



## Normansbike (30. August 2015)

Wuerzig schrieb:


> Teste ihn doch einfach mal. Sogar mal lieferbar...
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p185938.html


Danke, wie fällt seine größer aus? Der MK fällt schmal aber sehr hoch aus.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (30. August 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Eigentlich so wie der MK II 2,4, aber ohne die Gefahr immer wieder einen Karkassenschaden  bei niedrigen Luftdruck zu erhalten.
> Sprich:
> Guten Grip.
> Guten Rollwiederstand.
> ...


Hinten Trail King vorne Kaiser Project bei 27.5, sonst vorne Baron 2.5


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. August 2015)

kippi schrieb:


> Is total rutschig bei Nässe


Klar, aber Norman will was leichtes dass nicht so schwer rollt.
Leicht Rollen und viel Gripp schließt sich eigentlich aus.

Was noch halbwegs klappt ist der Maxxis DHRII in 3C hinten (oder 60a)
Vorne dann den HighRoller II in 3C.

Aber ganz ehrlich glaube ich nicht dass Norman so in den Grenzbereichen unterwegs ist.


----------



## uphillking (30. August 2015)

Frei nach Keith Bontrager:
Strong, light, fast rolling? Pick two.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. August 2015)

Da es eigentlich immer wieder Maxxis, Schwalbe und Continental sind, werfe ich mal den Specialized Butcher in den Raum. Bin jetzt seit einigen Monaten mit dem unterwegs und sehr begeistert. 
Wenns leichter rollen soll dann hinten Purgatory oder Ground Control. 
Immer in der Grid version.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Klar, aber Norman will was leichtes dass nicht so schwer rollt.
> Leicht Rollen und viel Gripp schließt sich eigentlich aus.
> 
> Was noch halbwegs klappt ist der Maxxis DHRII in 3C hinten (oder 60a)
> ...



so siehts aus. Die Frage wo braucht man am meisten Grip? Bei mir ist es so, daß mit Bremstraktion bzw. Lenkkraftübetragung am wichtigsten ist. Daher Baron 2.5 vorne. Weder auch sandigem Boden in der Pfalz noch auf steilen Anstiegen auf Allgäuer Asphalt hat man vorne mit großen Rollwiederstandsverlusten zu kämpfen. Speziell bergauf, wie gestern zur Martinshütte in GAP mit Kinderanhänger, ist doch eher der HR relevant.  Und da kommt halt sowas wie RQ/TK zum Tragen, mit akzeptablen Rollverhalten und gutem Grip.
Dafür hat man Bergab oder auf dem Trail besten Grip, was auch wiederum viel Sicherheit bedeutet.
 Hinten auch noch Baron ist dann eher die Qual - bzw. super Training, allerdings auch sehr verschleißfreudig 

Der Baron 2.5 BCC mit dem Rollverhalten eines MK wärs - ist aber so nicht möglich.

Und Grenzbereich ist Grenzbereich. Beim einen fängt der bei einer schnellen S2 an, beim anderen bei der Mörder DH Strecke. Aber warum sollte ersterer auf einen grippigen Reifen verzichten? 
Auch da hilft ein guter Reifen sehr viel, auch wenn dem Superfahrer auf S2 ein Conti Touring reichen würde.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. August 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> so siehts aus. Die Frage wo braucht man am meisten Grip? Bei mir ist es so, daß mit Bremstraktion bzw. Lenkkraftübetragung am wichtigsten ist. Daher Baron 2.5 vorne. Weder auch sandigem Boden in der Pfalz noch auf steilen Anstiegen auf Allgäuer Asphalt hat man vorne mit großen Rollwiederstandsverlusten zu kämpfen. Speziell bergauf, wie gestern zur Martinshütte in GAP mit Kinderanhänger, ist doch eher der HR relevant.  Und da kommt halt sowas wie RQ/TK zum Tragen, mit akzeptablen Rollverhalten und gutem Grip.
> Dafür hat man Bergab oder auf dem Trail besten Grip, was auch wiederum viel Sicherheit bedeutet.
> Hinten auch noch Baron ist dann eher die Qual - bzw. super Training, allerdings auch sehr verschleißfreudig
> 
> ...


Mit Grenzbereich meinte ich nicht den Trail, sondern den Gripp in der Kurve.
Wenn es um den Bemsgripp geht macht das Fahrwerk mehr aus, vorausgesetzt man ist zügig unterwegs.
Für mich mit ausschlaggebend ist,  ob der Grenzbereich fließend und noch kontrollierbar ist.
Aber das fängt schon mit der Sitzposition, Druck am Vorderrad und Fahrtechnik an.

Aber hier ist wieder der Punkt im Forum gekommen wo man aneinader vorbeiredet wenn man sich nicht auf dem Trail gegenseitig kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (31. August 2015)

Ist halt, wie so oft, Geschmacksache. Für mich ist Bremsgripp am wichtigsten, weil ich hart Anbremse. Dann kommt fast genauso wichtig die Radführung in der Kurve. Und ud hast natürlich recht, ein Fahrwerk, daß beim Bremsen anfängt zu stempeln, eine Hecklästige Sitzposition usw. macht den besten Reifen "kaputt".

aber auch da, meine Meinung, beim weniger geübten Radler, machen gute Reifen Sinn. Vielmehr sogar wie beim Experten. Der kann ein rutschendes Hinterrad recht gut in Griff kriegen, der "Normalfahrer" landet da schon im "graben"

Recht haste natürlich. Mit der Fahrttechnik fängt alles an. Deshalb sage ich ja auch immer, anstatt mit tunen anzufangen und viel Geld in teure Fahrwerke zu stecken, sollte man mit dem Geld sich ein paar Stunden Fahrtechniktraining gönnen. Das deckt sich auch mit der Erfahrung meines Händlers. Da gibt Leute, die kaufen immer die neuesten Federgabeln. Lyrik, BOS, Pike und jetzt wieder zurück zur neuen Lyrik. Und sind doch nie zufrieden. Der ein oder andere konnte zu einem Fahrtraining überredet werden und mußte zugeben, daß 4 Stunden Einzelunterricht mehr bringen als die neueste Zugstufe des Herstellers XYZ.  Hmm - obwohl, ich bin mit meiner Durolux durchaus zufrieden, also wohl eher nicht repräsentativ im LV Forum 

Aber mal was anderes. Überlege gerade einen Baron 2.5 auf 27.5" zu übertragen. Gab es da nicht vor Jahren mal einen Hersteller (in Holland??), der die Lauffläche von der Karkasse (sagt man das so?) abtrennen kann und auf einen Rohling aufbringt? Mann müßte da halt zwei 26er Reifen opfern. Wäre mal aber ein interessanter Versuch.


----------



## Normansbike (31. August 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mit Grenzbereich meinte ich nicht den Trail, sondern den Gripp in der Kurve.
> Wenn es um den Bemsgripp geht macht das Fahrwerk mehr aus, vorausgesetzt man ist zügig unterwegs.
> Für mich mit ausschlaggebend ist,  ob der Grenzbereich fließend und noch kontrollierbar ist.
> Aber das fängt schon mit der Sitzposition, Druck am Vorderrad und Fahrtechnik an.
> ...


Sorry, aber ich liebe es mit viel Schmackes durch die Kurven zu Eiern. Oft bin ich am Grenzbereich das das Vorderrad anfängt weg zu rutschen. Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad versuche ich zu geben, aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem! Sondern das wenn ich den MkII zu sehr quäle er einen Seitenschlag bekommt. Sprich, ich müsste ihn mit 2,2 Bar fahren, was aber wieder Gripverlusst nach sich zieht.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (31. August 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich liebe es mit viel Schmackes durch die Kurven zu Eiern. Oft bin ich am Grenzbereich das das Vorderrad anfängt weg zu rutschen. Mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad versuche ich zu geben, aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem! Sondern das wenn ich den MkII zu sehr quäle er einen Seitenschlag bekommt. Sprich, ich müsste ihn mit 2,2 Bar fahren, was aber wieder Gripverlusst nach sich zieht.


Wenn du das magst ist der MK mmn einfach der falsche Reifen für dich. 
Die Seitenstollen sind da zu klein und sitzen vor allem zu hoch.


----------



## Normansbike (31. August 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wenn du das magst ist der MK mmn einfach der falsche Reifen für dich.
> Die Seitenstollen sind da zu klein und sitzen vor allem zu hoch.


Deswegen ja meine Frage welchen...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (31. August 2015)

Ich bin vom MKII auf den Hans Dampf umgestiegen. 
Der ist auf meinen (Flow) Hometrails, bei meiner Fahrweise der eindeutig bessere Kompromiss. Bei schottrigem Untergrund oder hartem wenig griffigem Stein passt er dagegen nicht so.
Letztendlich hilft nur ausprobieren. Nicht jeder braucht und will ein Gripmonster.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. September 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Deswegen ja meine Frage welchen...


Kaiser Project vorne. Den kann man sehr agressiv fahren, mit viel Druck auf dem Vorderrad und trotzdem knickt er nicht weg.
TK hinten, gutes Kurvenverhalten, Gripp ist auch ok, bei gutem Rollwiderstand


----------



## Alex1206 (4. September 2015)

Da möchte ich für das VR mal den MM 2,5 in der Liteville Edition in den Raum werfen. Schön breit. Gewicht passt. Grip super.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. September 2015)

Für mich der beste Allrounder für vorne: Highroller 2 
MM läuft mir einfach zu schwer und kommt nur noch für besondere Aktionen drauf.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (11. September 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> werfe ich mal den Specialized Butcher




Jo - der geht sehr gut - im Vergleich zum Maxxis rollt der Speci besser und zu Schwaöbe ;.)  haste mehr Grip bei Nässe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Stussi (12. September 2015)

Da isser der neue Hobel


----------



## Normansbike (12. September 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Da isser der neue Hobel


Und wieder ein Fall wo ich sage! "Grün ist geil!". Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (12. September 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Und wieder ein Fall wo ich sage! "Grün ist geil!". Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.



Ja aber zum Glück hab ich die Hebel schwarz genommen. Komplett grün wäre zuviel


----------



## Normansbike (12. September 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Ja aber zum Glück hab ich die Hebel schwarz genommen. Komplett grün wäre zuviel


Hast du genau richtig gemacht. Freue mich es fertig zu sehen, also Bilder machen und zeigen!


----------



## Deleted 326763 (12. September 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Da isser der neue Hobel


Zumindestens auf dem Bild sind die Schweißnähte nicht so toll rausgekommen. Ist bei hellen Farben auch schwierig. Ist nicht von TF eloxiert worden?


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (12. September 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> Zumindestens auf dem Bild sind die Schweißnähte nicht so toll rausgekommen. Ist bei hellen Farben auch schwierig. Ist nicht von TF eloxiert worden?



Doch Apfelgrün eloxiert von tf-bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Stussi (12. September 2015)

Wenn es fertig ist werde ich mir mal die mühe machen und es bisschen professioneller fotografieren . Equipment wäre ja da


----------



## Andi_72 (12. September 2015)

Komischer Gedanke: noch mal so nen Rahmen kaufen nur um ihn aufbauen zu können...
Wochenlang geplant, alles durchgespielt, und nach zwei Tagen war ich fertig 
Jetzt würde ich mir mehr Zeit lassen...
Viel Spaß beim montieren!


----------



## Normansbike (13. September 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Komischer Gedanke: noch mal so nen Rahmen kaufen nur um ihn aufbauen zu können...
> Wochenlang geplant, alles durchgespielt, und nach zwei Tagen war ich fertig
> Jetzt würde ich mir mehr Zeit lassen...
> Viel Spaß beim montieren!


Das kenn ich, doch am Ende ist man noch lange mit den Feinheiten beschäftigt.


----------



## Ock (13. September 2015)

So hier mal mein schnell zusammen gebautes MK11. Fährt soweit, allerdings muss noch einiges gemacht werden. Musste alles ziemlich schnell gehen da der Urlaub bevorstand und mein anderes Rad leider in Reparatur musste.


----------



## spacehamster (13. September 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Das kenn ich, doch am Ende ist man noch lange mit den Feinheiten beschäftigt.



"Am Ende"? Ich bin irgendwie sowieso nie fertig. Kaum fährt das Ding, passt mir wieder irgendwas nicht...


----------



## dre (13. September 2015)

Jep, erst einmal viel Spaß am Lago. Wetter sieht ja in Torbole ganz gut aus.
Und zum Punkt 2; ein Bike ist nie fertig. Gerade ein LV 301, das von Marathon bis Enduro alles wegsteckt, unterliegt einer ständigen Änderung, Optimierung, Bastelwut, Verbesserung, Experiementierlaune, Teststimmung ..... und, und, und etc., usw., usf. ......

Mein 301 MK8 hat schon alles hinter sich und noch mehr vor sich.


----------



## Andi_72 (13. September 2015)

Standartsatz im LV-Forum:
"Mein Bike ist jetzt im Endzustand - Bis zum nächsten Update!"


----------



## mi.ro (13. September 2015)

Ich fahre am Lago nur noch mit Procore und Downhillschlappen. Alles andere regt mich nur auf. Dem Trailking am Heck gebe ich auf dem Valle Del Diaul 30 Sekunden bis zur ersten Panne.  Bin gespannt, ob du ähnliche Erfahrungen machst Ock .


Gruß Miro


----------



## Ock (13. September 2015)

Naja da ich meine Freundin dabei habe muss ich wohl langsam machen. Da hier aber viel grobes Geröll und viele scharfkantige Steine rumliegen würde ich auch auf was grobes gehen. Denke mal Highroller 2 und Minion DH sollten schon viel Spaß machen. Kommt allerdings auch immer drauf an wo und wie man hier fährt. Bei langsamen Tempo und verhältnismäßig wenig Trailanteil hat mir der Ardent vorne und der X-King hinten gereicht.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (14. September 2015)

Pause am liebsten auf ner Bank.


 
(Neue Gabel ist drauf, neues VR hoffentlich bald auch.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (15. September 2015)

Ist das die 2016er pike?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. September 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ist das die 2016er pike?


Si


----------



## lahura (18. September 2015)

Hi,

hier ein Liteville 301 MK 10 in der Gr. M




Bewege meine anderen Bikes irgendwie lieber/besser, werde es demnächst hier zum Verkauf anbieten, falls wer Interesse hat....


----------



## WhatTheHell (18. September 2015)

Warum verkauftst du, nicht mehr zufrieden?

VG


----------



## Rocky10 (18. September 2015)

leider nur Handy und erst noch kurz vor dem Eindunkeln schade für die Pilze


----------



## lahura (18. September 2015)

WhatTheHell schrieb:


> Warum verkauftst du, nicht mehr zufrieden?
> 
> VG


Naja, nicht zufrieden kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen, aber anderst....
Wollte eigentlich schon immer ein 301 haben und habe auch regelmäßig hier alles um dieses Bike mitfervolgt.
Anfang dieses Jahr bekam ich dann von einem Kumpel einen MK 10 Rahmen günstig den er sich mal vom Gardasee-Urlaub mitbrachte aber nie aufgebaut hat.
Kurzum mein  2011-er Jekyll verkauft um das 301 aufzubauen.
Fahre nun ca. 500-600 km mit dem Liteville und komme einfach nicht klar damit, fühle mich auf meinem 2012-er SXC 70 einfach wohler und sicherer.

Grüße


----------



## Normansbike (18. September 2015)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 421079 leider nur Handy und erst noch kurz vor dem Eindunkeln schade für die Pilze


Samsung s6 halt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. September 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Samsung s6 halt.


Vorsichtig jetzt, ganz vorsichtig!


----------



## WhatTheHell (18. September 2015)

lahura schrieb:


> Naja, nicht zufrieden kann ich eigentlich nicht sagen, aber anderst....
> Fahre nun ca. 500-600 km mit dem Liteville und komme einfach nicht klar damit, fühle mich auf meinem 2012-er SXC 70 einfach wohler und sicherer.
> Grüße



OK, das ist nun einer der wichtigsten Punkte, man muss sich wohlfühlen 
Danke für das Feedback!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi.ro (19. September 2015)

lahura schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ein Liteville 301 MK 10 in der Gr. M
> 
> ...



Herrscht denn hier Chancengleichheit? Ich meine, viel Fahrgefühl hängt an Reifen, Vorbaulänge und/oder Sitzposition. Einer meiner Freunde klagte darüber, dass er in Steilpassagen kein gutes Gefühl auf seinem 301 hatte. Er hatte sich von seinem Bikeladen einen 100er Vorbau und ein paar 2.3er Trailkings aufschwatzen lassen. Das haben wir dann mit ein paar 2.5er Magic Marys und nem 30er Vorbau korrigiert und siehe da, auf einmal gab es kein besseres Bike für ihn.


----------



## Normansbike (19. September 2015)

Manchmal ist es aber einfach nicht das Bike für einen und dann muß man halt auch Nein sagen können. Auch wenns ein LV  ist.


----------



## Mountain77 (19. September 2015)

Aktueller Ausbaustatus meiner Armada,




Laufräder, Sattelstützen, Schaltung und Bremsen lassen sich bei dem 301 und Summitrider untereinander schnell tauschen. Ein Grund warum ich den Ausbau auf 27,5 noch scheue.


----------



## Normansbike (19. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Aktueller Ausbaustatus meiner Armada,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jetzt verstehe ich was du meintest...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Aktueller Ausbaustatus meiner Armada,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöner fuhrpark.aber was versprichtst du die für vorteile bei 27,5 ? Ich habs probiert leihweise und könnte nicht behaupten , das es von vorteil wäre für mich.


----------



## Normansbike (19. September 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Schöner fuhrpark.aber was versprichtst du die für vorteile bei 27,5 ? Ich habs probiert leihweise und könnte nicht behaupten , das es von vorteil wäre für mich.


Nichts, einfach nichts. Habe beides und kann nur sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (19. September 2015)

Meine Bikes sind schön aber mit 26" unfahrbar! 
Ich werde mir vor der entgültigen Entscheidung noch einen LRS auslehen und testfahren.


----------



## Jojo10 (19. September 2015)

Hallo Ihr

Angeregt durch eure Diskussion hab ich meine Erfahrungen mal geschrieben.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/650b-kompatibilitaet-und-erfahrungen.602916/page-34#post-13244044

Gruß


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Meine Bikes sind schön aber mit 26" unfahrbar!
> Ich werde mir vor der entgültigen Entscheidung noch einen LRS auslehen und testfahren.


Es bringt schon Vorteile, sind sie gravierend?  Nein, natürlich nicht. 
Mir gefällt vor allem die Optik, XL + 27.5 sieht endlich harmonisch aus.


----------



## Normansbike (19. September 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Es bringt schon Vorteile, sind sie gravierend?  Nein, natürlich nicht.
> Mir gefällt vor allem die Optik, XL + 27.5 sieht endlich harmonisch aus.


Da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## Obiwan (20. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Aktueller Ausbaustatus meiner Armada,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind denn das für coole Sättel.? Geiles Design ? Wo gibts denn so was?


----------



## erwin1.05b (20. September 2015)

http://www.66sick.de/


----------



## corratec1234 (24. September 2015)

Ist der Sattel mit denen von SQLab vergleichbar? Die Idee dahinter ist ja zumindest ähnlich.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Mountain77 (24. September 2015)

Designed by 66sick, gefertigt bei SQ-Lab.


----------



## Tom Fritzz (24. September 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Es bringt schon Vorteile, sind sie gravierend?  Nein, natürlich nicht.
> Mir gefällt vor allem die Optik, XL + 27.5 sieht endlich harmonisch aus.


Da stimme ich bei .genau so hab ich es xl+27.5 .Geilo


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. September 2015)

Tom Fritzz schrieb:


> Da stimme ich bei .genau so hab ich es xl+27.5 .Geilo


Ja es ist lustig! Die letzten 25 Jahre hab ich immer auf mein Rad geschaut und wäre froh gewesen ich wäre kleiner, weil meins immer aussah wie ein Kinderrad oder die Sattelstütze wie ein Fahnenmast. 
Neidisch hab ich auf die geschaut die proportionale Rahmen mit 26 fahren konnten. 29 fand ich dann etwas unproportional in die andere Richtung, das sieht bei 2m Menschen gut aus. 
Endlich, endlich mit 27.5 finde ich mein Rad schön und proportional!
Das Auge ißt..... ähhhh.... fährt mit. 

....ich weiß, eigentlich scheißegal, fahren muss und soll es aber ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der an seinem Rad im Keller vorbei geht und denkt..... Jaaa..... Geiles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi.ro (24. September 2015)

Inhalt später


----------



## MarkusL (25. September 2015)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Inhalt später


...also ein Vorankündigung?


----------



## mamu89 (25. September 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ja es ist lustig! Die letzten 25 Jahre hab ich immer auf mein Rad geschaut und wäre froh gewesen ich wäre kleiner, weil meins immer aussah wie ein Kinderrad oder die Sattelstütze wie ein Fahnenmast.
> Neidisch hab ich auf die geschaut die proportionale Rahmen mit 26 fahren konnten. 29 fand ich dann etwas unproportional in die andere Richtung, das sieht bei 2m Menschen gut aus.
> Endlich, endlich mit 27.5 finde ich mein Rad schön und proportional!
> Das Auge ißt..... ähhhh.... fährt mit.
> ...



finde ein 29er auch schön... bin 1,86 groß und meine sattelstütze sieht immer noch aus wie ein fahnenmast bei 650b


----------



## Fritz101 (25. September 2015)

Hi Leute, 

Jetzt will ich meins hier auch nochmal zeigen. 
Es scheint tatsächlich "fertig" zu sein. 
Falls man das von einem 301 behaupten kann. 

Das  Update wäre der Umbau auf 1x11 inklusive der XT Bremsen. 
Ich bin total begeistert davon. 

Dann noch einen breiteren Lenker.

Ja ich weiß. Schwarz ist langweilig. Aber geil. 
Und ja 26 Zoll ist total unfahrbar. Ich weiß auch nicht wie das immer noch geht. 

Ich hoffe es gefällt. 




Lg 
Jens


----------



## Stuntfrosch (25. September 2015)

26"???? 
Bist Du wahnsinnig??


----------



## dre (25. September 2015)

Mk ?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. September 2015)

dre schrieb:


> Mk ?


Sieht man doch......MK "unfahrbar".


----------



## Fritz101 (25. September 2015)

Total unfahrbares MK10


----------



## TheRace (25. September 2015)

Fritz101 schrieb:


> ...
> Ja ich weiß. Schwarz ist langweilig.
> ...



Da ist noch viel zuviel Farbe drin - rot und blau müssen raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (25. September 2015)

sag mal was zum dämpfer im vergleich zum fox


----------



## Fritz101 (26. September 2015)

Ich finde das ist ne Ganze Klasse besser. 
Lässt sich viel feiner einstellen. Spricht super sensibel an und schlägt trotzdem nicht durch. 
Er rauscht auch nicht so durch den Federweg. 
Ist zwar ne ganze Stange Geld aber für mich hat es sich auf jedenfall gelohnt. 
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. 

Und vor allem den Service von Lord "Stefan" Helmchen.


----------



## Fritz101 (26. September 2015)

Und ja das Blau muss noch weg. 

Hat da jemand ne Idee? Gibt es die Teile in rot oder schwarz?


----------



## TheRace (26. September 2015)

Was genau wird denn beim Lord Helmchen Tuning gemacht?
Werden da "nur" Volume Spacer nach Fahrergewicht/-Profil eingesetzt oder auch grundsätzlich am System, wo ich ohne spezielle Technik nicht ran komme?


----------



## Fritz101 (26. September 2015)

Da fragst Du am besten den Lord. 

In den technischen Dingen bin ich nicht so.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (26. September 2015)

Glaub nicht das da nur Volumenspacer reinkommen wenn helmchen den Dämpfer zwischen den fingern hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (27. September 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Glaub nicht das da nur Volumenspacer reinkommen wenn helmchen den Dämpfer zwischen den fingern hat


Spacer helfen schon was, doch die Feinheit liegt Detail.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (27. September 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Spacer helfen schon was, doch die Feinheit liegt Detail.



Das spacer helfen bezweifelt niemand. Aber das wird nicht das einzige sein was Lord Helmchen macht wenn man bei ihm einen speziell abgestimmten Dämpfer bestellt


----------



## Normansbike (27. September 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Das spacer helfen bezweifelt niemand. Aber das wird nicht das einzige sein was Lord Helmchen macht wenn man bei ihm einen speziell abgestimmten Dämpfer bestellt


Sag ich doch!


----------



## TheRace (27. September 2015)

Hmmm, also wenn ich mir einen neuen teuren Dämpfer kaufe und dann direkt ein Tuning durch "Systemeingriff" vornehmen lasse ist doch meine Garantie im Eimer?
Ei gut, ich frage bei LH nach ...


----------



## DocB (27. September 2015)

Kauf' einen gebrauchten, der sowieso einen Service nötig hat. Und dann baut der Lord den komplett auseinander und ändert vor allem die "Beshimmung". Voller Service ist dann nach dem Zusammenbau ja gleich mit gemacht...
(Shims sind die (Federplättchen-) Ventile, die bei kleinem ("Low-Speed") bzw. großem Ölfluss ("High-Speed") aufmachen und dann diesen abbremsen. Dabei wird das Öl heiß, weil es die Energie der Bewegung durch innere Reibung in Wärme verwandelt. Das nennt man dann Dämpfung)


----------



## Mountain77 (27. September 2015)

Aktuelle Umbauten 180mm Kurbel, die Durolux mal wieder drin und Wechsel von Schwalbe auf Maxxis Minion Bereifung (26"). Schlanke 14,9kg!


----------



## Der Physiker (27. September 2015)

13,6 kg XL mit 27,5"


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. September 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Umbauten 180mm Kurbel, die Durolux mal wieder drin und Wechsel von Schwalbe auf Maxxis Minion Bereifung (26"). Schlanke 14,9kg!




Reifen tauschen, dann ist  gut.
DHF wird hinten gefahren, rollt besser, DHR wird vorne gefahren, grippt besser.
Probiers aus, geht um Klassen besser.


----------



## Mountain77 (28. September 2015)

Hab momentan keine Lust mehr Reifen umzuziehen, werde aber in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten mal einen Versuch machen.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (28. September 2015)

So MK9 Nachfolger ist fertig 

Liteville 301 MK12 Gr. L 160MM
Schaltung komplett Shimano 2x11 fach 24/34
Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Manitou Mattoc Pro 27,5 160MM
Syntace High20 Alu Lenker
Syntace Megaforce2 50mm Vorbau
Syntace Moto Gripz
SQ Lab Active MTB Cromo Sattel
Reverb Stealth 31,6 125
NC17 Sudpin III Pedale
Light Wolf Custom Laufradsatz Scaled Sized 26/27,5 (Acros A-Hub75 Naben, No Tubes Flow EX Felgen und Sapim Speichen und eloxierte Alunippel)
Conti Trail King 2,2 HA und 2,4 VA
Shimano Zee Bremse 180/203
Syntace Rock Guard
Syntace SCSII Kettenführung


das wars mal Grob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (29. September 2015)

Sehr schön ! Nur diese Syntace Spacer sind nach wie vor unfassbar häßlich.


----------



## HeldDerNation (29. September 2015)

Superschickes Bike!
Das ist eloxiert oder?

Nur die Aufkleber auf den Felgen und der Gabel würde ich persönlich noch entfernen.


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (29. September 2015)

Ja Apfelgrün Eloxal von TF-Bikes. Das mit den Spacern ist geschmackssache .


----------



## jammerlappen (29. September 2015)

Ich würde die Decals von den Felgen rupfen. Die werden auch irgendwie jedes Jahr noch häßlicher. Und Heineken-Decals auf den Dämpfer


----------



## Andi_72 (29. September 2015)

Hab meine FlowEx-Decals bis auf einen abgemacht - finde, wenn man schon keine syntace w__ fährt, sollte man das auch deutlich zeigen...


----------



## Stuntfrosch (29. September 2015)

Endlich das neue VR zur neuen Gabel.
Jetzt ist, ausser dem Rahmen, endgültig kein Teil mehr aus dem 2012er Erstaufbau vorhanden.
Die Rahmenfarbe war ein Sachzwang, aus dem es etwas Erträgliches zu machen galt.
Mit etwas Glück findet Qia noch ein Paar schwarze Inlays für die Hebel.
Bin gespannt wie sich das VR in der Praxis bewährt. Habe dadurch aber endlich die gewünschte Fronthöhe.


----------



## cubabluete (30. September 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Ja Apfelgrün Eloxal von TF-Bikes. Das mit den Spacern ist geschmackssache .


Ich find die Spacer voll ok.
Hast das ganze Bike oder nur den Rahmen von TF


----------



## Onkel_Stussi (30. September 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich find die Spacer voll ok.
> Hast das ganze Bike oder nur den Rahmen von TF



Nur der Rahmen ist von TF, Rest ist selber zusammengekauft.


----------



## Normansbike (30. September 2015)

G


Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> Nur der Rahmen ist von TF, Rest ist selber zusammengekauft.


und das ist gut so! Denn das zusammen suchen planen schrauben zeichnet das liteville aus. Denke die wenigsten haben sich ein Komplettbike von Lv oder Tf geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel_Stussi (30. September 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> G
> 
> und das ist gut so! Denn das zusammen suchen planen schrauben zeichnet das liteville aus. Denke die wenigsten haben sich ein Komplettbike von Lv oder Tf geholt.



Ja finde gerade das man sich jedes Teil selbst aussucht schön


----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Oktober 2015)

wie fährt sich denn die RaceSport Variante des TK?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn sich nix zum Modell RubberQueen geändert verabschieden sich die Stollen in kürzester Zeit.
Beobachte ich seit etwa den letzten 3 Sätzen.
Davor war das kein Thema, schade- Gripp und vor allen Rollwiderstand sind OK.


----------



## Hans (1. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Fahr den Reifen jetzt ein Jahr. Genialer Allrounder . Hatte davor den Nobby Nic 2015. Der Trail King RS ist ihm in allen Bereichen überlegen. Leider kann es vorkommen  das der TK zum eiern anfängt.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Oktober 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn sich nix zum Modell RubberQueen geändert verabschieden sich die Stollen in kürzester Zeit.
> Beobachte ich seit etwa den letzten 3 Sätzen.
> Davor war das kein Thema, schade- Gripp und vor allen Rollwiderstand sind OK.



Und im Vergleich zur BCC Variante?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich meine die BCC Variante


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Oktober 2015)

jetzt habe ich doch tatsächlich RaceSport mit Performance verwechselt..... mein Fehler.

Der RS ist wohl die schmalere und leichtere Variante des BCC Protection Apex.

Hätte mich interessiert wie sich die preiswerte Performance Type schlägt.

Mit dem BCC bin ich vollstes zufrieden. Keine Ausrisse (auch nicht auf schnellem felsigen Terrain), Lebensdauer und Grip auch gut. Passt klasse zum Baron 2.5 auf dem VR.

Läuft etwas unrund - ist aber eher ein optisches Problem


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hast du die Protektion Ausführung?
Ohne Protektion mit dem alten Name Rubber Queen reißen mit BCC die Stollen sehr schnell ein.
Ich beobachte das am Bike meiner Lebensgefährtin seit 2010.
Die ersten Modelle hatten noch die Seitenwand mit dem Flaggenmuster (kein Protection!).
Bei denen war alles super.

Bei der RaceSport Variante mit BCC reißen die Stollen ein, bzw. es fehlt auch mal 1/2 Profilblock.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (1. Oktober 2015)

bin vorher die RQ gefahren und jetzt die TK Protection. Gebe Dir recht,TK Protection ist etwas besser als die RQ ohne. Wobei, die RQ etwas runder lief.

Wobei Rubel Queen einfach ein cooler Name war, wohl in US etwas problematisch....


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Oktober 2015)

Meine Contis liefen bisher alle rund, tojtojtoj.


----------



## Normansbike (1. Oktober 2015)

Und meine Contis habe ich 2 mal auf Garantie neu erhalten, wegen Seitenschlag! MkII Prot. dagegen liefen die MkII RS bis heute standfest. Gerade bei der RS hätte ich gedacht das sie empfindlicher sind,...?


----------



## lite301 (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild 

Grüße 

Christian


----------



## cubabluete (3. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie wirkt der Lenkwinkel so steil.


----------



## Fritz101 (3. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt. 

Hatte ich auch mal. Bei einer verstellbaren pike. Hatte ich gebraucht gekauft und hatte sich dann rausgestellt das die mal frontal einen abbekommen hat. 
Ich will nicht die Pferde scheu machen. Ich hoffe mit deiner ist alles ok.


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Oktober 2015)

Sitzt die Gabel richtig im unteren Steuerlager? Sieht komisch versetzt aus.


----------



## mi.ro (4. Oktober 2015)

Oder ist ein variospin verkehrt rum verbaut? Nee nee, die Gabel sitzt nicht richtig! Sieht fast so aus als ob unten das Lager fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (4. Oktober 2015)

lite301 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Bild
> 
> ...


Hmm, so mit dem Steuerlager hätte ich Angst es zu schieben! Vario Spin glaube ich nicht, da es Oben zentral sitzt. so erscheint es mir zumindest.


----------



## coastalwolf (4. Oktober 2015)

Immer wieder schön. So ein liebevoll aufgebautes Rad mit dem Handy kurz mal eben abgelichtet


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. Oktober 2015)

Mein treuer alter Wegbegleiter.


----------



## DC. (4. Oktober 2015)

Neu sind, Flaschenhalter, 34er NW Kettenblatt, Steuersatz -1,5°, 50er Vorbau und Vorderreifen. Geht ab!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Oktober 2015)

Kannst die dropper Leitung nicht schöner verlegen? Unterhalb vom Oberrohr denn Umwerfer hast ja keinen und dann einen schärferen "Knick" zur dropper hinterm Dämpfer!?


----------



## DC. (5. Oktober 2015)

Alles schon probiert, scheuert dann an der sitzstrebe. So läuft das ganze system sorgen- und scheuerfrei seit 2 jahren. Außerdem stört das beim fahren 0,0!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Oktober 2015)

Ist also ein MK11 ohne Aschenbecher.


----------



## cubabluete (5. Oktober 2015)

Die Stützen mit Anschluß oben sind generell eine Katastrophe.
Aber wenn man sie schon mal hat, ist die Optik halt nicht ganz perfekt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Oktober 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Die Stützen mit Anschluß oben sind generell eine Katastrophe.
> Aber wenn man sie schon mal hat, ist die Optik halt nicht ganz perfekt.


Nicht unbedingt, kann man mit Aschenbecher schön verlegen, er müsste halt bohren, da das MK11 1st gen keinen Aschenbecher hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (5. Oktober 2015)

Jo, aschenbecher is nich. Bohren will ich nicht. Fahre bis zum zusammenbruch, dann kommt eine mit leitung unten oder innen. 
Klar, mag meine Lösung nicht die schlankste sein, aber sie läuft sehr zuverlässig und ohne zu schleifen. Generell ist das Bike auch eine Fahrmaschine, gut funktionieren muss es und Spaß machen. Denke das sieht man auch. Daher reicht auch ein solider slx/xt- Komponentenmix. Damit macht man zwar vor der Eisdiele oder der Stylepolizei keinen Stich, aber hat ein sorgenfreies Bike


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab die stealth, würde aber gerne mal die moveloc probieren, da werde ich dasselbe Problem haben.


----------



## DC. (5. Oktober 2015)

Die hat so eine komische klemme, oder? Klappt das mit den Hebeln bei größe "L"?  fahre auch ne 30,9er mit der Syntacehülse. Brauche nen langen Auszug wegen meiner langen Haxen. Eine 420mm langr reverb passte mit wegen der mindesteinstecktiefe nicht.


----------



## coastalwolf (5. Oktober 2015)

DC. schrieb:


> Jo, aschenbecher is nich. Bohren will ich nicht. Fahre bis zum zusammenbruch, dann kommt eine mit leitung unten oder innen.
> Klar, mag meine Lösung nicht die schlankste sein, aber sie läuft sehr zuverlässig und ohne zu schleifen. Generell ist das Bike auch eine Fahrmaschine, gut funktionieren muss es und Spaß machen. Denke das sieht man auch. Daher reicht auch ein solider slx/xt- Komponentenmix. Damit macht man zwar vor der Eisdiele oder der Stylepolizei keinen Stich, aber hat ein sorgenfreies Bike



Schön und sorgenfrei geht bei LV auch ganz gut


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. Oktober 2015)

DC. schrieb:


> Die hat so eine komische klemme, oder? Klappt das mit den Hebeln bei größe "L"?  fahre auch ne 30,9er mit der Syntacehülse. Brauche nen langen Auszug wegen meiner langen Haxen. Eine 420mm langr reverb passte mit wegen der mindesteinstecktiefe nicht.


Ich hab auch lange Haxen, fahre reverb mit Hülse, allerdings im XL Rahmen, sonst würde es knapp mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe. 
Bin 186/90.


----------



## cubabluete (5. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Ich hab die stealth, würde aber gerne mal die moveloc probieren, da werde ich dasselbe Problem haben.


Viel Spass. Das Problem liegt eher in der Verfügbarkeit. Ich warte schon 6 Monate auf meine.
Mit der stealth nicht zufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Oktober 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Viel Spass. Das Problem liegt eher in der Verfügbarkeit. Ich warte schon 6 Monate auf meine.
> Mit der stealth nicht zufrieden?


Sehr zufrieden ! Fahr sie jetzt schon über 2 Jahre. 1 Ausfall wegen verschlissenen Dichtungen, was ganz normal ist . Mein Freund kann die komplett servicen und hat mir das für ein 6-pack repariert. Die Dichtungen wurden für wenige cent online bestellt, bei einem Laden die sämtliche Gummidichtungen verkaufen, man muss nur die Größe wissen.
Wollte einfach mal die moveloc probieren wegen der 200er Verstellbarkeit, hab mich ebenfalls vor Monaten auf die Benachrichtigungsliste bei Vecnum eingetragen und seitdem warte ich.


----------



## Normansbike (6. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr zufrieden ! Fahr sie jetzt schon über 2 Jahre. 1 Ausfall wegen verschlissenen Dichtungen, was ganz normal ist . Mein Freund kann die komplett servicen und hat mir das für ein 6-pack repariert. Die Dichtungen wurden für wenige cent online bestellt, bei einem Laden die sämtliche Gummidichtungen verkaufen, man muss nur die Größe wissen.
> Wollte einfach mal die moveloc probieren wegen der 200er Verstellbarkeit, hab mich ebenfalls vor Monaten auf die Benachrichtigungsliste bei Vecnum eingetragen und seitdem warte ich.


200er
Mir ist manchmal die 125 zu viel...!
Steht denn deine Stütze soweit beim XL Rahmen raus? Wobei, beim meinem mk3 war sie es...dagegen ist es beim Mk12 nicht nötig mehr als 150 zu haben.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Oktober 2015)

150 ist für mich das Minimum. Im Bikepark hab ich die reverb ab und an ganz reingeschoben und dann ganz runter, was einer Vecnum 200 gleich kommen würde.


----------



## StephanR1 (6. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> 200er
> Mir ist manchmal die 125 zu viel...!
> Steht denn deine Stütze soweit beim XL Rahmen raus? Wobei, beim meinem mk3 war sie es...dagegen ist es beim Mk12 nicht nötig mehr als 150 zu haben.


Ich warte bei einem XXL Rahmen auf die 200er Variante


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr zufrieden ! Fahr sie jetzt schon über 2 Jahre. 1 Ausfall wegen verschlissenen Dichtungen, was ganz normal ist . Mein Freund kann die komplett servicen und hat mir das für ein 6-pack repariert. Die Dichtungen wurden für wenige cent online bestellt, bei einem Laden die sämtliche Gummidichtungen verkaufen, man muss nur die Größe wissen.
> Wollte einfach mal die moveloc probieren wegen der 200er Verstellbarkeit, hab mich ebenfalls vor Monaten auf die Benachrichtigungsliste bei Vecnum eingetragen und seitdem warte ich.


hast du die Größen & anzahl zufällig parat?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (6. Oktober 2015)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Ich warte bei einem XXL Rahmen auf die 200er Variante


Das ist auch mein Problem.
Stehe seit November auf der Warteliste.
Wird wohl noch etwas dauern.......


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Oktober 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> hast du die Größen & anzahl zufällig parat?


Leider nicht, werde ich aber für dich herausfinden .


----------



## StephanR1 (6. Oktober 2015)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Problem.
> Stehe seit November auf der Warteliste.
> Wird wohl noch etwas dauern.......


Das ist natürlich sportlich  Ich hoffe das ich sie zum Saisonstart nächstes Jahr habe


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. Oktober 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> hast du die Größen & anzahl zufällig parat?


Hier ist seine Post, in der Mitte der Seite mit den YouTube links, username laterilus.
http://forums.mtbr.com/components/rockshox-reverb-thread-660853-69.html
Die Bilder funktionieren nicht, aber hier ist der Link zu seinem Album, die Bilder findest du dort.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Hier ist ebenfalls mittig im Thread der link zum online O-ring store, da müsstest du halt ein deutsches oder europäisches Equivalent finden.
http://forums.mtbr.com/components/rockshox-reverb-thread-660853-72.html


----------



## uphillking (6. Oktober 2015)

GALERIE !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ock (6. Oktober 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> GALERIE !


Kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## cubabluete (7. Oktober 2015)

passt jetzt nicht ganz zur Galerie, aber ich hab mein mk10 zerlegt und jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher wohin die 2 dünnen Beilagscheiben gehören. Ich vermute beim Schwingenlager im Oberrohr da gibt es beim Plastik eine Ausnehmung. Beim neuen abschmierbaren Lager haben die Plastikringe die Ausnehmung für die Beilagscheiben nicht mehr - somit könnte man sie weglassen. Liege ich da richtig, oder gehören die ganz woanders hin??? Danke - wenns wieder zusammengebaut ist, gibt's ein Foto.


----------



## mi.ro (7. Oktober 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> passt jetzt nicht ganz zur Galerie, aber ich hab mein mk10 zerlegt und jetzt bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher wohin die 2 dünnen Beilagscheiben gehören. Ich vermute beim Schwingenlager im Oberrohr da gibt es beim Plastik eine Ausnehmung. Beim neuen abschmierbaren Lager haben die Plastikringe die Ausnehmung für die Beilagscheiben nicht mehr - somit könnte man sie weglassen. Liege ich da richtig, oder gehören die ganz woanders hin??? Danke - wenns wieder zusammengebaut ist, gibt's ein Foto.



Also, wenn es die Washer sind für die ich sie halte, dann stellst Du damit das Spiel am Rockerlager eine. Das ist der Drehpunkt um den sich die Wippen drehen. Wenn Du es ohne Washer spielfrei hast, lass sie weg. Es würde allerdigngs ein Foto davon sehr helfen denn vlcht. liege ich auf komplett falsch.


----------



## cubabluete (7. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich auch vermutet. Leider musste ich heute feststellen, dass die Nadellager im Oberrohr so verrostet sind, dass sie beim besten Willen nicht raus zu bekommen sind. Hab jetzt mal mit Syntace Kontakt aufgenommen, ob die es machen können. Die sitzen so fest, dass sie nicht mal im Fachgeschäft raus zu bekommen waren. Ist das Problem jemanden bekannt?


----------



## Ghoste (8. Oktober 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ist das Problem jemanden bekannt?



Könnte durchaus sein...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nadellager-rostsuppe.612400/unread


----------



## Normansbike (8. Oktober 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Habe ich auch vermutet. Leider musste ich heute feststellen, dass die Nadellager im Oberrohr so verrostet sind, dass sie beim besten Willen nicht raus zu bekommen sind. Hab jetzt mal mit Syntace Kontakt aufgenommen, ob die es machen können. Die sitzen so fest, dass sie nicht mal im Fachgeschäft raus zu bekommen waren. Ist das Problem jemanden bekannt?


Ja, leider beim Kumpel.
Haben mit Röstlöser und Eisspray	
hantiert, mit selbstgebauten Abzieher, Geduld und klopfen war es dann irgendwann draußen.


----------



## MichaelMTB (8. Oktober 2015)

Abschieds-Foto vom 301 - MK 7, wird jetzt verkauft... Schön war's mit dir


----------



## Normansbike (8. Oktober 2015)

MichaelMTB schrieb:


> Abschieds-Foto vom 301 - MK 7, wird jetzt verkauft... Schön war's mit dir



Sowas behält Mann


----------



## HeldDerNation (8. Oktober 2015)

Was kommt danach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (8. Oktober 2015)

Würde gerne ein aktuelles 101 haben, doch es wird wohl erst 2016 kommen!?


----------



## MichaelMTB (9. Oktober 2015)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Was kommt danach?


Ist schon da   Radon Slide Carbon 160mm, 650b 
Wollte gerne auf die etwas größeren LR umsteigen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. Oktober 2015)

MichaelMTB schrieb:


> Ist schon da   Radon Slide Carbon 160mm, 650b
> Wollte gerne auf die etwas größeren LR umsteigen


Bin ich vom kumpel gefahren, ein sehr gutes bike.viel spass damit.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (11. Oktober 2015)

ein langersehnter wunsch ging diese woche in erfüllung 





... farblich passende decals für gabel und dämpfer folgen noch

rahmen: Liteville 301 Mk12, grösse S, grün eloxiert
hebel: aktuell verbaut 160mm, zusätzlich 140mm
gabel: Rock Shox Pike 160mm DPA
kurbel: B.O.R. XM557
kettenblatt: Sram XX1 28Z
pedale: Shimano XTR Trail
schaltung: Sram X01
bremsen: Shimano XT
bremsscheiben: Trickstuff 180mm
vorbau: Syntace MegaForce 50mm
lenker: Vector High10 720mm
griffe: Koba SL
laufräder: Syntace W35 / DT-240 / Sapim CX-Ray
sattelstütze: KS LEV Integra 125mm
sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
gewicht: 12.55kg


----------



## Normansbike (11. Oktober 2015)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ein langersehnter wunsch ging diese woche in erfüllung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön!
Gefällt!


----------



## Normansbike (11. Oktober 2015)

Werde mein mk12 wohl erst im Winter wieder fertig machen, da mir im Moment Lust und Zeit fehlen! Da fahre ich doch lieber mit dem alten solange es noch schön ist. Kommen noch genug Tage zum Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (11. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schön! 
Passt echt gut, wenn die Schwinge auch in Rahmenfarbe lackiert ist.


----------



## cubabluete (11. Oktober 2015)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ein langersehnter wunsch ging diese woche in erfüllung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo eloxiert?
Echt schön geworden.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. Oktober 2015)

freut mich dass's gefällt und merci für die vielen likes 



cubabluete schrieb:


> Wo eloxiert?
> Echt schön geworden.


eloxieren hat die Radbar für mich erledigt, wo ich es aufbauen liess.
wurde wohl bei einer niederlassung der BWB-gruppe eloxiert und nennt sich "Schlierholz 10 Grün".
der farbton kommt in real noch etwas anders (besser) rüber, elox ist halt immer recht schwierig zu fotografieren.


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Oktober 2015)

Aber dafür schon echt gut geworden. Sieht toll aus ...
Respekt!


----------



## jp16 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
hätte mal ne Frage zur hinteren Postmountaufnahme am MK11-2:
Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr euren Bremssattel festgezogen?
Was habt ihr hinten für eine Bremse bzw. welche Größe mit welchem Adapter?
Habe hinten bei meinem das Gefühl das die Schraube jeden moment durchdrehen könnte?
Hab momentan mit max. 5Nm. festgezogen.
Ist das Alu des Hinterbaus möglicherweise zu weich.
Hatte bei meinem MK8 schon das selbe Problem - wurde von Liteville mittels eines Helicoileinsatzes gelöst.
Deshalb meine Fragen bezüglich eurer Anzugsdrehmomente.

Mfg jp16


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. Oktober 2015)

10nm
Nie ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Oktober 2015)

jp16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte mal ne Frage zur hinteren Postmountaufnahme am MK11-2:
> Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr euren Bremssattel festgezogen?
> Was habt ihr hinten für eine Bremse bzw. welche Größe mit welchem Adapter?
> ...


Shimano XT trail. 785
Laut shimano 6-8nm. 
Ich hab glaub ich 6.
Keine Probleme soweit. 
Hinten 180.


----------



## uphillking (13. Oktober 2015)

8 Nm 
Avid Trail 180mm
Drehmomentschlüssel ungenau bei dir?


----------



## knappo (13. Oktober 2015)

ich mach auch immer 8nm.
Das mit der helicoil hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen. Hol dir einfach welche bei ebay oder so.


----------



## Normansbike (13. Oktober 2015)

8-10 Nm mit 180'und 185 Scheiben , no problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (13. Oktober 2015)

jp16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hätte mal ne Frage zur hinteren Postmountaufnahme am MK11-2:
> Mit wieviel Nm habt ihr euren Bremssattel festgezogen?
> Was habt ihr hinten für eine Bremse bzw. welche Größe mit welchem Adapter?
> ...


Da musst du entweder oft auf und zu gedreht haben oder den Drehmoment weit überschritten haben. Und da rede ich von mehr als 15 Nm. Habe Heils in allen Größen und auch Gewindehülsen, komm vorbei und ich mach dir das schnell.


----------



## jp16 (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
Hab gestern gefühlvoll eingeschraubt incl. Loctide mittelfest.
Heute mit einem 2ten Drehmomentschlüssel nachgeprüft und bin bei 8Nm hat er ausgelöst.
Möglicherweise auch durchs Loctide.
Werde mal Probefahren und mal schaun obs funzt.
Helicoil wäre meine letzte Alternative.
Hoffe es passt so.
@Normansbike   danke fürs Angebot. Bin aber bischen zu weit weg (Alpen).


Mfg jp16


----------



## theduke1mtb (14. Oktober 2015)

8-10 Nm bei 180er Scheibe, nur etwas MOS2 Montagepaste auf die Titanschrauben, bisher seit 10 Jahren keinerlei Probleme....


----------



## theduke1mtb (14. Oktober 2015)

jp16 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für die Antworten.
> Hab gestern gefühlvoll eingeschraubt incl. Loctide mittelfest.
> Heute mit einem 2ten Drehmomentschlüssel nachgeprüft und bin bei 8Nm hat er ausgelöst.
> Möglicherweise auch durchs Loctide.
> ...


 
Hallo, mal den Klugscheissermodus eingeschaltet! Eine angezogene Schraube kann man nicht 100%ig mit Drehmo kontrollieren, es geht nur aus der Bewegung heraus, dann wirkt die Gleitreibung! Wenn die Schraube einmal fest ist, mußt Du erst die Haftreibung überwinden. Richtig mit Drehmoment anziehen funktioniert nur einmal! Wenn es nur so ungefähr sein soll, dann reicht auch das angelernte Drehmo im Handgelenk! 

Gruß


----------



## cubabluete (15. Oktober 2015)

Im übrigen braucht man die Schrauben nicht so anknallen. Die werden schon nicht so leicht locker. Ab und zu kontrollieren tut man normalerweise sowieso.


----------



## TheRace (16. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt kommt die Schmuddelzeit ...
Ich glaube, ich habe das dreckigste LV hier im Forum! Zumindest habe ich bisher nur geputzte gesehen.
Vielleicht sollten wir noch ne MudVille Galerie aufmachen 

Staufen 02/2015


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Oktober 2015)

Da mach ich mit!!!
Wirklich sauber war mein Bike nur frisch aus dem Karton.


----------



## cubabluete (16. Oktober 2015)

Da kann ich mithalten!


----------



## knappo (16. Oktober 2015)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (16. Oktober 2015)

knappo schrieb:


> jo


So schaut meines nach dem waschen aus


----------



## Normansbike (16. Oktober 2015)

Habe es vor drei Wochen gewaschen und mal eine Inspektion gemacht, jetzt ist es wieder mit Matschepampe versiegelt und sieht in etwa so aus...
Seid dem ich meine Räder nur noch Max. zweimal im Jahr wasche halten die Lager und vorallem das Tretlager ewig.


----------



## TheRace (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich dachte schon, es gibt nur geputzte LV!


----------



## Rocky10 (16. Oktober 2015)

Start zum Trailfeuerwerk....


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Oktober 2015)

Matsch ist der beste Steinschlagschutz ever...

Das Trailfeuerwerk schaut super aus! Schade immer nur, das man für 10min. Spaß 60min. hochkurbeln muss...
Naja, das ist der Preis


----------



## Normansbike (16. Oktober 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon, es gibt nur geputzte LV!


Sind sie ja auch!


 
Als wenn wir die Bikes im Dreck fahren würden
Die haben wir doch nur für die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Oktober 2015)

dreckiges 301?
kann ich auch


----------



## Normansbike (17. Oktober 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


>


,letztes Bild wurde in China geschossen , oder ...


----------



## Mountain77 (17. Oktober 2015)

Erste Testfahrt mit 27,5" LRS, hab nur dünnflüssigen Schlamm erwischt!


----------



## dersteini (17. Oktober 2015)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## DocB (17. Oktober 2015)

Ist schon länger her - wer macht schon völlig eingesifft Fotos vom Rad


----------



## Kyron (17. Oktober 2015)

Gebraucht gekaufter 301er MK10 Rahmen und frisch aufgebaut. Bei gelegenheit gibt es auch ein Bild in dreckig. 






Kommen noch ein Paar Änderungen. Neue Laufräder (27,5" Vorne und 26" hinten), ne Pike und Kleinkrusch.


----------



## Ghoste (18. Oktober 2015)

Also dreckig ist doch ganz normal?!
@Saalbach 2014


----------



## Sworker2010 (18. Oktober 2015)

Mal ein bischen was fürs Auge.......ein

 MK12


----------



## Mountain77 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Also dreckig ist doch ganz normal?!
> @Saalbach 2014



Waschplatz Conrad/Hinterglemm 2014


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Oktober 2015)

Waschplatz conrad kann ich auch mit dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (18. Oktober 2015)

Sworker2010 schrieb:


> Mal ein bischen was fürs Auge.......einAnhang anzeigen 429400 MK12


Gefällt mit sehr gut. Was hast mit deinem umwerferseilzug aufgeführt?


----------



## captainkroggy (18. Oktober 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Waschplatz conrad kann ich auch mit dienen.



Dabei!  2013+2014

Dieses Jahr Hotel Salzburg.... auch nett!


----------



## Sworker2010 (19. Oktober 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Gefällt mit sehr gut. Was hast mit deinem umwerferseilzug aufgeführt?


#
Ist mal was neues, ein ganz biegsamer Kabelzug.
Der wird zusammen mit der Leitung der Rock Shox Reverb Stealth an der rechten Seite mit einer 2fach Klemme befestigt.
Auf dem Bild ist das Kabel noch nicht befestigt.
Saubere Sache, ich stelle mal ein Bild ein .......diese Woche.


----------



## Ghoste (19. Oktober 2015)

Okay, hab ich auch noch  








Mountain77 schrieb:


> Waschplatz Conrad/Hinterglemm 2014





wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Waschplatz conrad kann ich auch mit dienen.





captainkroggy schrieb:


> Dabei!  2013+2014


----------



## Normansbike (19. Oktober 2015)

Sworker2010 schrieb:


> #
> Ist mal was neues, ein ganz biegsamer Kabelzug.
> Der wird zusammen mit der Leitung der Rock Shox Reverb Stealth an der rechten Seite mit einer 2fach Klemme befestigt.
> Auf dem Bild ist das Kabel noch nicht befestigt.
> Saubere Sache, ich stelle mal ein Bild ein .......diese Woche.Anhang anzeigen 429500


Hast du Schaltung, Reverb Fernb. und xtr Bremse in einem? Matchmaker three??


----------



## DC. (19. Oktober 2015)

Hier stand mist


----------



## Normansbike (19. Oktober 2015)

DC. schrieb:


> Er hat keine Reverb


Deswegen ja!


----------



## Sworker2010 (20. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Deswegen ja!


Die Reverb wird diese Woche erst eingebaut.
XTR und Reverb zusammen in einem Matchmaker??????
Wäre mir neu!


----------



## Normansbike (20. Oktober 2015)

Sworker2010 schrieb:


> Die Reverb wird diese Woche erst eingebaut.
> XTR und Reverb zusammen in einem Matchmaker??????
> Wäre mir neu!


Alles gut, hatte da was durcheinandergebracht.
Aber wenns das gäbe "genial"! Will mal,schauen ob da nicht was möglich wäre, gerade jetzt mit den neuen Systemen shimano ii. Mit feilen drehen ...?? Werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2015)

So langsam wird es nach der Wiederauferstehung  
Nächste Baustellen: 1x11, Variostütze ohne Leitung des Todes und automatische Absenkfunktion in unter einem Jahr...


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Oktober 2015)

Scherbelt und klappert die Leitungsverlegung nicht? Ansonsten sieht es nach nem ehrlichen Arbeitsgerät aus!


----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2015)

Sie neigt schon dazu, leicht zu scheuern. Entdeckt man blöderweise natürlich erst, wenn das Eloxal futsch ist. Durch den Aschenbecher verlegt sag es cleaner aus, die Schlaufe im abgesenkten Zustand wurde aber ziemlich eng. Daher NOCH diese Lösung.

Ehrliches Arbeitsgerät triffts wohl ganz gut. Die tollsten Blingbling-Teile helfen mir nix, wenn ich das Rad im Steinfeld wegwerfen muss. Tut nur der Seele und dem Portemonnaie mehr weh


----------



## Toolkid (21. Oktober 2015)

Für die Remote einer Variostütze hab ich einen defekten X0 Trigger für den Umwerfer zweckentfremdet. Das hatte ich bei irgendeinem Teilnehmer der EWS oder dergleichen gesehen.
Geht halt nur bei 1x Antrieben und Seilzugansteuerung der Stütze.


----------



## Mountain77 (21. Oktober 2015)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Sie neigt schon dazu, leicht zu scheuern. Entdeckt man blöderweise natürlich erst, wenn das Eloxal futsch ist. Durch den Aschenbecher verlegt sag es cleaner aus, die Schlaufe im abgesenkten Zustand wurde aber ziemlich eng. Daher NOCH diese Lösung.
> 
> Ehrliches Arbeitsgerät triffts wohl ganz gut. Die tollsten Blingbling-Teile helfen mir nix, wenn ich das Rad im Steinfeld wegwerfen muss. Tut nur der Seele und dem Portemonnaie mehr weh



Hast Du die Stelle schon einmal abgeklebt. An meinem blau lackiertem Transalp Summitrider habe ich in dem Bereich mit Isolierband gearbeitet und es fällt so gut wie nicht auf.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. Oktober 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hast Du die Stelle schon einmal abgeklebt. An meinem blau lackiertem Transalp Summitrider habe ich in dem Bereich mit Isolierband gearbeitet und es fällt so gut wie nicht auf.


oder aus dem KFZ Bereich die etwas dickeren klaren Steinschlag Klebefolien. Die kleben meist besser und länger als normales Klebeband.

@Sleyvas es gibt u.a. bei Ebay auch mattschwarze Klebepads (IMHO von 3M) die genau zum LV Eloxal passen. Die fallen noch weniger auf als klares Klebeband das meist ja eher glänzend ist. Finde leider gerade leider keinen Link mehr. Bei Interesse einfach mal im LV Blabla Thread fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (21. Oktober 2015)

Freche, als solche enttarnte Schleifspuren sind mit mattschwarzem Tape beklebt


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Oktober 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Für die Remote einer Variostütze hab ich einen defekten X0 Trigger für den Umwerfer zweckentfremdet. Das hatte ich bei irgendeinem Teilnehmer der EWS oder dergleichen gesehen.
> Geht halt nur bei 1x Antrieben und Seilzugansteuerung der Stütze.



Für die Reverb gibt´s auch was Neues:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/novyparts-rockshox-reverb-remote-review-2015.html

Sieht nett aus


----------



## WDeibl (21. Oktober 2015)

wow ..................... echt ein richtig gutes bild ...... kompliment ............. natürlich auch zum bike .... werde auch bald mal bilder machen


----------



## Peng999 (22. Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen,

hier ist Meines.
Bild ist auf dem Hohensrodskopf im Vogelsberg entstanden.

Der Sattel ist testweise drauf.

Viele Grüsse
Christoph


----------



## CalvinSK (22. Oktober 2015)

Schönes Teil, wenn da nicht die Satteltasche wäre...vor allem in Verbindung mit der vario Sattelstütze für mich leider ein No-Go. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Peng999 (22. Oktober 2015)

Die ist auch schon Geschichte !


----------



## BigMounty (22. Oktober 2015)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, wenn da nicht die Satteltasche wäre...vor allem in Verbindung mit der vario Sattelstütze für mich leider ein No-Go. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.




Handy, Autoschlüssel, Geldbeutel, Tool ...
Wohin damit auf der Kurztour ?
Da ist so eine Tasche dann doch ganz praktisch - Optik nicht soooo wichtig und somit kein NoGo - wie ich finde.


----------



## CalvinSK (22. Oktober 2015)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Handy, Autoschlüssel, Geldbeutel, Tool ...
> Wohin damit auf der Kurztour ?



Kleiner Laufrucksack, aber wie gesagt, Geschmackssache. Gerade in Verbindung mit einer vario Sattelstütze würde es mich nerven.


----------



## WDeibl (22. Oktober 2015)

so , hier nun mein *Neues*
301 L  VH 29 HR 27,5  , Reverb , XT 2 X 11 , Bremse XT 8000 , Gabel Formula 33 ,
12.8 Kilo incl Pedale !
Die Farbe ist Titan , die Reifen sind die neuen Nobby , ( gefallen mir bislang sehr gut )
die Bremse macht mich noch nicht so ganz glüclklich , der Bremsdruck schwankt irgendwie .
Mal habe ich volle Power , mal ist es sehr schwammig , vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip
die neue XT 2 x 11 ist perfekt für mich .
da ich vorher ein canyon strive gefahren bin , finde ich besonders den Unterschied die 2 kilo ausmachen unglaublich .

es kommt noch ein neuer Lenker mit mehr Rise und ich suche noch einen guten und SCHÖNEN Rahmenschutz


----------



## WDeibl (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Farbe ist Titan , Reifen sind die neuen Nobby Nic , echt gut die Teile ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (22. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> die Bremse macht mich noch nicht so ganz glüclklich , der Bremsdruck schwankt irgendwie .
> Mal habe ich volle Power , mal ist es sehr schwammig , vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip



Vielleicht solltest du einmal beim Entlüften die "Free Stroke"-Schraube (davor, aber nicht komplett) rausdrehen und nach dem Entlüften wieder reindrehen. Vielleicht bekommst du dadurch komplett die Luft raus und einen knackigeren Druckpunkt.
Gibt darüber soweit ich weiß geteilte Meinung, bei mir hat es aber sehr geholfen.


----------



## WDeibl (22. Oktober 2015)

ok .................. vielen Dank Calvin .... da ich aber kein grosser *schrauber bin* ..... was ist eine Free Stroke Schraube?????.... sorry , ich bin halt jemand der den heimischen Bikeladen mit meinem Unwissen und meinen zwei linken händen finanziell *unterstütze .............


----------



## schneeimsommer (22. Oktober 2015)

Guten Abend,

jetzt muss ich auch mal meinen schwarzen Renner(MK 11) zur Schau stellen,
den ich seit Sommer mein Eigen nennen darf.
Ganz klassisch in 26 Zoll und Syntace W35 MX Felgen.
Ebenfalls mit der Kompletten XT M8000 2x11 Gruppe, bis auf den Umwerfer.
Dazu gekommen ist nach dem Foto noch eine Reverb Stealth.

Rahmengröße ist L bei einer Größe von 183 cm. 

Bin schon echt begeistert von dem Rad, hatte vorher ein Ghost AMR 5900 Plus.
Der Unterschied war schon Enorm, alleine vom Gewicht und der Steifigkeit.

Gruß


----------



## CalvinSK (22. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> ok .................. vielen Dank Calvin .... da ich aber kein grosser *schrauber bin* ..... was ist eine Free Stroke Schraube?????.... sorry , ich bin halt jemand der den heimischen Bikeladen mit meinem Unwissen und meinen zwei linken händen finanziell *unterstütze .............


----------



## WDeibl (22. Oktober 2015)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> macht doch am Besten alle auch SL und Körper- sowie Rahmengröße dazu - damit helfen wir denen, die sich noch mit der Größe unsicher sind und unschlüssig wegen der Größe sind.


----------



## WDeibl (22. Oktober 2015)

haste ja mal recht , ging mir auch so ................ ich schwanke komplett zwischen L und XL .......... schrittlänge 89 .. körpergrösse 187 ........... kann sicher beides fahren ..L und XL
aber XL kam mir irgenwie zu schön vor ,... L ist Für mich mehr Mountain .... aber ich schieb den Sattel nach ganz hinten , und mach noch nen anderen Lenker und vielleicht auch anderen Vorbeu dran ..................


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> haste ja mal recht , ging mir auch so ................ ich schwanke komplett zwischen L und XL .......... schrittlänge 89 .. körpergrösse 187 ........... kann sicher beides fahren ..L und XL
> aber XL kam mir irgenwie zu schön vor ,... L ist Für mich mehr Mountain .... aber ich schieb den Sattel nach ganz hinten , und mach noch nen anderen Lenker und vielleicht auch anderen Vorbeu dran ..................


Sitzt du so niedrig? Bin 186/90, fahre XL, bei mir ist die reverb in der gleichen Position, die Gummilippe bei der sattelklemme knapp unterm Rock Shox logo auf der Rückseite. Mein Sattelrohr ist aber 3cm länger als deins. Deine sollte also ~3cm mehr Auszug haben.


----------



## cubabluete (23. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> so , hier nun mein *Neues*
> 301 L  VH 29 HR 27,5  , Reverb , XT 2 X 11 , Bremse XT 8000 , Gabel Formula 33 ,
> 12.8 Kilo incl Pedale !
> Die Farbe ist Titan , die Reifen sind die neuen Nobby , ( gefallen mir bislang sehr gut )
> ...


Farbe ist lässig, nur mit dem scale sizing konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.


----------



## WDeibl (23. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sitzt du so niedrig? Bin 186/90, fahre XL, bei mir ist die reverb in der gleichen Position, die Gummilippe bei der sattelklemme knapp unterm Rock Shox logo auf der Rückseite. Mein Sattelrohr ist aber 3cm länger als deins. Deine sollte also ~3cm mehr Auszug haben.



hast du völlig recht .... die Stütze ist ja auch nicht ausgefahren ! so sitz ich bergab ...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (23. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> hast du völlig recht .... die Stütze ist ja auch nicht ausgefahren ! so sitz ich bergab ...........


Ich denke er meint die Komplette Stütze! Oder senkst du die mit Gehäuse nochmals ab ?
Im übrigen ist es bei mir genauso wie bei @dogdaysunrise , nur würde ich mir ebenfalls ein L/XL Zwischenrahmen wünschen.


----------



## WDeibl (23. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint die Komplette Stütze! Oder senkst du die mit Gehäuse nochmals ab ?
> Im übrigen ist es bei mir genauso wie bei @dogdaysunrise , nur würde ich mir ebenfalls ein L/XL Zwischenrahmen wünschen.


achso .......... nö , also ausgefahren ist die passend! ... hat ja 150 mm


----------



## Toolkid (23. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> ...und ich suche noch einen guten und SCHÖNEN Rahmenschutz


Guckst du hier oder schreibe mi.ro direkt an.

Ansonsten ist das ein schönes 301, das du auf die Räder gestellt hast. Ist das Titanium-Elox in natura wirklich so hell? In der Gallerie von TF-bikes sieht das Titanium farblich eher wie die Übertöpfe hinter dem Rad auf dem Boden aus.


----------



## sbradl (23. Oktober 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Guckst du hier oder schreibe mi.ro direkt an.



mi.ro macht das nicht mehr...

Vielleicht probiert ja mal jemand das hier: http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/liteville.html


----------



## Toolkid (23. Oktober 2015)

Schade, mi.ro'S DT Guard ging bis unter das Tretlager. Der Rockguardz deckt "nur" die unter Hälfte des Unterrohrs ab.


----------



## Ghoste (23. Oktober 2015)

sbradl schrieb:


> mi.ro macht das nicht mehr...
> 
> Vielleicht probiert ja mal jemand das hier: http://www.rockguardz.com/rockguardz/liteville.html





Toolkid schrieb:


> Schade, mi.ro'S DT Guard ging bis unter das Tretlager. Der Rockguardz deckt "nur" die unter Hälfte des Unterrohrs ab.



Antwort von heute 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/carbon-unterrohrschutz.555014/page-13#post-13321641



mi.ro schrieb:


> Also es gibt zum Thema ein paar Neuigkeiten. Ich werde die Produktion wieder aufnehmen. Ich konnte jemanden finden, der das in meinen heiligen Hallen unter meiner Regie machen wird. Allerdings ist der noch verletzt. Also ich nehme wieder Bestellungen auf allerdings noch mit großer Wartezeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (23. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info. Ich hatte das schon gesehen. Schön, dass es weiter geht.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> achso .......... nö , also ausgefahren ist die passend! ... hat ja 150 mm


Genau das meinte ich, ist mir schon klar dass die nicht ausgefahren war, deswegen bin ich ja etwas verwirrt, du sitzt ziemlich tief für deine angegebene Schrittlänge..... Voll ausgezogen versteht sich. 
@Normansbike , zwischengröße nicht unbedingt notwendig, man muss halt nur entscheiden ob man lieber längeren Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau fährt oder kürzeren Rahmen mit längerem Vorbau. 
Du bist ja damals beides gefahren und hast dich für längeren Rahmen entscheiden, das MK12 war halt dann leider nochmal 15mm länger was dir Liteville wirklich hätte sagen sollen, so toll der Service und crp auch war.


----------



## Normansbike (23. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich, ist mir schon klar dass die nicht ausgefahren war, deswegen bin ich ja etwas verwirrt, du sitzt ziemlich tief für deine angegebene Schrittlänge..... Voll ausgezogen versteht sich.
> @Normansbike , zwischengröße nicht unbedingt notwendig, man muss halt nur entscheiden ob man lieber längeren Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau fährt oder kürzeren Rahmen mit längerem Vorbau.
> Du bist ja damals beides gefahren und hast dich für längeren Rahmen entscheiden, das MK12 war halt dann leider nochmal 15mm länger was dir Liteville wirklich hätte sagen sollen, so toll der Service und crp auch war.


Bin aber so jetzt auch zufrieden! So habe ich halt 3 Räder für 3 Einsatzzwecke. Das mk12 geht daher eher jetzt in Enduro, überlege auch an 160 Wippen. Naja, müsste es halt mal wieder zusammenbauen, nach dem Sturz ist es leider noch in Teilen da das mk3 ja auch lustig weiter läuft lasse ich mir da etwas Zeit mit. Die letzten schönen Tage will ich doch lieber mit fahren statt Schrauben verbringen.
Jetziger Zustand ist leider so,


----------



## WDeibl (23. Oktober 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Guckst du hier oder schreibe mi.ro direkt an.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das ein schönes 301, das du auf die Räder gestellt hast. Ist das Titanium-Elox in natura wirklich so hell? In der Gallerie von TF-bikes sieht das Titanium farblich eher wie die Übertöpfe hinter dem Rad auf dem Boden aus.



es ist ein wenig dunkler .............. in natura schöner!----aber nicht s dunkel wie die töpfe *lach ............. einfach etwas mehr *beige*.... tolle Farbe ....


----------



## WDeibl (23. Oktober 2015)

und heute kam der neue Lenker ! ... renthal Carbon  30 mm rise ............... nun hoffe ich das ich meine Wohlfühlposition finde
also wer einen Syntace carbon lenker gebraucht sucht .................... gut und günstig .......... gerne melden


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Oktober 2015)

@WDeibl: Hab mal ein Foto gemacht, das weiße Logo der reverb genauso wie bei dir, allerdings im XL Rahmen, also entweder hast du oder ich die Schrittlänge ungenau gemessen oder du sitzt einfach tiefer. 
Viel höher geht ja nicht sonst schwingt man mit der Hüfte wie eine Schiffschaukel von links nach rechts. 
Welchen Lenker genau und in welcher Breite gibst du denn ab?


----------



## WDeibl (24. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> @WDeibl: Hab mal ein Foto gemacht, das weiße Logo der reverb genauso wie bei dir, allerdings im XL Rahmen, also entweder hast du oder ich die Schrittlänge ungenau gemessen oder du sitzt einfach tiefer.
> Viel höher geht ja nicht sonst schwingt man mit der Hüfte wie eine Schiffschaukel von links nach rechts.
> Welchen Lenker genau und in welcher Breite gibst du denn ab?


moin ....
also , meine stütze ist mindestens 1cm höher draussen wie deine.
unterkante schrift bis zum gummi 1.5 cm . bei dir sind da ja nur knapp 0.5 cm
also passt es ja

syntace vector carbon 8° 740 mm mit Montagespuren .

schönes Wochenende


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> moin ....
> also , meine stütze ist mindestens 1cm höher draussen wie deine.
> unterkante schrift bis zum gummi 1.5 cm . bei dir sind da ja nur knapp 0.5 cm
> also passt es ja
> ...


760 müssten es schon sein.
Danke, dir auch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## WDeibl (24. Oktober 2015)

bin früher auch 760und 780  gefahren , fand ich auch irgendwie besser 
aber nachdem ich 2 mal ganz fies an bäumen hängenblieb und übel abflog , reicht mir nun 740 

aaber cooler siehst natürlich aus *lach


----------



## WDeibl (24. Oktober 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Ich hatte das schon gesehen. Schön, dass es weiter geht.


und wie sieht dann dieser schutz aus von mi.ro ...... ?  wenn es sich lohnt warte ich ja gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi.ro (24. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> und wie sieht dann dieser schutz aus von mi.ro ...... ?  wenn es sich lohnt warte ich ja gerne



Hier mein Guard. Die Optik am 3301 ist die gleiche.






Moldfinish 

Bääm!






Class A seidenmatt. Label aufgeklebt

Bääm






Class A seidenmatt. Schriftzug eingearbeitet

Naja, die letzten beiden sind was für Freaks die ihr Bike fürs Wohnzimmer gekauft haben. Wer sonst würde in derart disponierter Position ein so teures und vor allem empfindliches Teil montieren?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. Oktober 2015)

Heute durch den Herbst gegurkt! 
Bei mir bappt Shelter am Unterrohr. 
https://r2-bike.com/SHELTER-by-Effetto-Mariposa-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-KIT-transparent


----------



## Normansbike (25. Oktober 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Heute durch den Herbst gegurkt!
> Bei mir bappt Shelter am Unterrohr.
> https://r2-bike.com/SHELTER-by-Effetto-Mariposa-Rahmenschutzaufkleber-KIT-transparent
> Anhang anzeigen 430976


Mache mich jetzt auch fertig um Blätter zu zählen...


----------



## Normansbike (25. Oktober 2015)

Schön wars und Blätter genug


----------



## DC. (25. Oktober 2015)

Sorry für das Gruselfoto, wollte aber trotzdem mal die kleinen Updates posten. Vorerst Dämpfer und kurbeln. Bremsen liegen noch hier und warten verbaut zu werden.  
Brauche ich bei dem gpx Innenlager rechts und links nen spacer oder gar keinen?  Laut Bedienungsanleitung gar keinen,  da 73mm Gehäusebreite!?


----------



## WDeibl (25. Oktober 2015)

mi.ro schrieb:


> Hier mein Guard. Die Optik am 3301 ist die gleiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja , wat soll ich sagen .................... sieht mal echt gut aus , was kost dat denn????


----------



## erwin1.05b (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab heute die ersten 3000km voll gemacht und das 301 begeistert immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Einsatzbereich als breitbandiges Tourenbike im Mittelgebirge mit Abstecher im Bikepark und Alpen.

Ride on

Nils


----------



## TREK_er (25. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> tja , wat soll ich sagen .................... sieht mal echt gut aus , was kost dat denn????



Hab erst gestern bei Mi.ro angefragt bzgl Preis... 80€ in der Moldfinish (matt) Ausführung.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## spider39 (28. Oktober 2015)

Eigenaufbau mit orangen Tune-Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (28. Oktober 2015)

Gefällt mir extrem gut. Sattelstütze ist auch am limit. Was hast da am Vorbau für eine Halterung?


----------



## spider39 (28. Oktober 2015)

...ist eine K-edge Halterung -> möchte unbedingt das "geile Teil" von Tune beim Fahren sehen ;-)
die 150er Stealth ist ideal für meine Körpergröße (M-Rahmen bei 170cm)


----------



## HeldDerNation (29. Oktober 2015)

Welche Räderkombination ist das? 
27.5/26 oder 29/27.5?

So oder so - seehr schickes Bike!!


----------



## DocB (29. Oktober 2015)

spider39 schrieb:


> .
> die 150er Stealth ist ideal für meine Körpergröße (M-Rahmen bei 170cm)


Uiiii - was hast Du denn für Beine... Ich bin 4cm "größer" , fahre eine 125er, auch ganz eingesteckt, im M-Rahmen...
Aber sehr schick! Orange würde sich bestimmt gut zum dunkelblau elox. Rahmen machen - oder zum klassischen Schwarz wie bei mir... grübel...


----------



## spider39 (29. Oktober 2015)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> Welche Räderkombination ist das?
> 27.5/26 oder 29/27.5?
> 
> So oder so - seehr schickes Bike!!


Danke! 27,5/26


----------



## Normansbike (29. Oktober 2015)

spider39 schrieb:


> Eigenaufbau mit orangen Tune-Teilen
> Anhang anzeigen 431981


Schön gemacht! Vorallem mit Details wie dem Farblich abgesetzten Sattel...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (29. Oktober 2015)

Jepp, gut geworden.

Meins würde dann lediglich noch in tian elox aber mit ähnlichen farblichen Details daher rollen ... 

Schönes Bike!


----------



## WDeibl (29. Oktober 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Jepp, gut geworden.
> 
> Meins würde dann lediglich noch in tian elox aber mit ähnlichen farblichen Details daher rollen ...
> 
> Schönes Bike!



und hier mal in TITAN............. geile Farbe und mit XTR Schaltung XT Bremse und formula 33 auch noch locker unter 13 kilo mit pedale und reverb


----------



## Spock (29. Oktober 2015)

spider39 schrieb:


> Eigenaufbau mit orangen Tune-Teilen
> Anhang anzeigen 431981


…als ganzer ein Geiles Teil 
ich würde noch unbedingt die Kurbel sauber abkleben….sonst  
da ich davon ausgehe das das Bike auch entsprechend bewegt wird


----------



## WDeibl (29. Oktober 2015)

heute noch mal den bunten herbst genutzt


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. Oktober 2015)

Starkes Ding. Echt toll!
Der Aufbau hat sich gelohnt! Wirklich tolle Optik!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Oktober 2015)

Mal den freien Tag genutzt.


----------



## Obiwan (30. Oktober 2015)

> und formula 33 auch noch locker unter 13 kilo


wie schafft man das denn ? Ist die Gabel so leicht? Mit Reverb und 2-fach wird das schon schwierig, oder ?


----------



## WDeibl (30. Oktober 2015)

Obiwan schrieb:


> wie schafft man das denn ? Ist die Gabel so leicht? Mit Reverb und 2-fach wird das schon schwierig, oder ?


ist wohl ein guter mix , leichter Rahmen , XTR Schaltung , und die Gabel ist eine der leichtesten für 29 er . ohne Reverb, sondern carbonstütze, und Pedale lag es bei 12 .3
und das in Grösse L und mit 29er vorne und 27.5 hinten !

also mit 27,5 komplett und   leichter Bremse geht das sicher auch auf unter 12
wenn man es richtig leicht machen will , ohne reverb und kleinen Klicki.... aber dann macht es für mich keinen Sinn . bin so echt zufrieden , und das is ja wichtig
Grüße


----------



## Normansbike (30. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> ist wohl ein guter mix , leichter Rahmen , XTR Schaltung , und die Gabel ist eine der leichtesten für 29 er . ohne Reverb, sondern carbonstütze, und Pedale lag es bei 12 .3
> und das in Grösse L und mit 29er vorne und 27.5 hinten !
> 
> also mit 27,5 komplett und   leichter Bremse geht das sicher auch auf unter 12
> ...


Bin echt platt,,da habe ich doch nur 27,5 vorn und hi. Mit Tubless und kompletter xtr Ausstattung und komme nicht ansatzweise auf solch ein Gewicht. Meines wiegt trotz der jetzigen xtr Bremse und anderem Sattel in XL noch 13,2 kg. Gut mit reverb und Pike, aber auch ohne sie wäre ich nicht unter 12,3.


----------



## WDeibl (31. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bin echt platt,,da habe ich doch nur 27,5 vorn und hi. Mit Tubless und kompletter xtr Ausstattung und komme nicht ansatzweise auf solch ein Gewicht. Meines wiegt trotz der jetzigen xtr Bremse und anderem Sattel in XL noch 13,2 kg. Gut mit reverb und Pike, aber auch ohne sie wäre ich nicht unter 12,3.


mmhhh ... keine Ahnung . jeder Rahmen hat ja auch unterschiedliche Gewichte . ich stand aber beim Kauf neben der Waage , und das komplette bike hing am Haken*ggg............... die neuen nobby nick sind ja auch kein Schwergewicht .ich habe das Bike vor 3 Wochen in leicht gebrauchtem Zustand gekauft und den Aufbau nur in kleinigkeiten vor Ort ändern lassen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (31. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> mmhhh ... keine Ahnung . jeder Rahmen hat ja auch unterschiedliche Gewichte . ich stand aber beim Kauf neben der Waage , und das komplette bike hing am Haken*ggg............... die neuen nobby nick sind ja auch kein Schwergewicht .ich habe das Bike vor 3 Wochen in leicht gebrauchtem Zustand gekauft und den Aufbau nur in kleinigkeiten vor Ort ändern lassen .


Im Endeffekt auch egal! Hauptsache dir macht das Bike Spaß!


----------



## WDeibl (31. Oktober 2015)

genau so isses ................ und das macht es , bis auf die Bremse .... da muss wohl doch mal was anderes her , wenn wieder Geld da is*


----------



## cubabluete (31. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Bin echt platt,,da habe ich doch nur 27,5 vorn und hi. Mit Tubless und kompletter xtr Ausstattung und komme nicht ansatzweise auf solch ein Gewicht. Meines wiegt trotz der jetzigen xtr Bremse und anderem Sattel in XL noch 13,2 kg. Gut mit reverb und Pike, aber auch ohne sie wäre ich nicht unter 12,3.


Die Waage ist schuld


----------



## WDeibl (31. Oktober 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt auch egal! Hauptsache dir macht das Bike Spaß!


fährst du eigentlich noch diesen *Klein*Aufbau..... habs mir grad mal in teilen angesehen.*Kompliment*!!!! würd ja auch gern so schrauben können .
find das je echt super , wenn man sich sein Rad so selber aufbauen kann .....


----------



## Normansbike (31. Oktober 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> fährst du eigentlich noch diesen *Klein*Aufbau..... habs mir grad mal in teilen angesehen.*Kompliment*!!!! würd ja auch gern so schrauben können .
> find das je echt super , wenn man sich sein Rad so selber aufbauen kann .....


Ja danke, Es läuft immer noch. Totgesagte leben halt doch länger.
Ein neues Farbprojekt soll im Januar starten, experimentiere gerade mit mehreren Effekten...


----------



## Normansbike (1. November 2015)

Hier mal das Upgrate mk12 ( Bremse, Griffe, ...) mit umlabeln von Gabel und Dämpfer. Gewicht...13,35kg. Sau schwer der Bock.


----------



## Normansbike (1. November 2015)

Selber gemeldet wegen Doppelpost


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. November 2015)

Sehr schön , und dann noch in meinen vereins farben.


----------



## DocB (1. November 2015)

Wo sind die Decals für die Federelemente her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (1. November 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Wo sind die Decals für die Federelemente her?


Top Kontakt, schnelle Lieferung und top Qualität!
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collect...s/rockshox-pike-2013-style-decals-black-forks
Meine sind diese 
http://www.slikgraphics.com/collect...ducts/rockshox-pike-santa-cruz-edition-decals


----------



## DocB (1. November 2015)

Und der Dämpfer?


----------



## Normansbike (1. November 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Und der Dämpfer?


Habe  alles von einem Block,Besser wären 2...


----------



## Mountain77 (1. November 2015)

Schönes raw, fehlen nur noch schwere Stahlflex Leitungen! ;-)


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2015)

Ab jetzt gehöre ich auch zum Kreis der Liteviller. Mein neues Arbeitsgerät fürs Grobe. 









Liteville MK11 in Größe L

Morgen Abend gibt es die erste Ausfahrt. Direkt die erste Tour zum Start des Winterpokals!


----------



## TREK_er (1. November 2015)

So, es ist vollbracht, mein 301 MK 12 ist endlich aufgebaut und hat mir bereits auf der ersten Ausfahrt eine Menge Spaß bereitet.
Der Rahmen wurde in Carmine Red Matt über die Firma Götz gepulvert.

Leider nur ein schneller Schnappschuss mit dem Handy... werde morgen mal vernünftige Fotos machen und ein bisschen was zum Aufbau erzählen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WDeibl (1. November 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hier mal das Upgrate mk12 ( Bremse, Griffe, ...) mit umlabeln von Gabel und Dämpfer. Gewicht...13,35kg. Sau schwer der Bock.
> Anhang anzeigen 432779 Anhang anzeigen 432780 Anhang anzeigen 432781
> Anhang anzeigen 432782


kommt man mit 13, 35 kilo den Berg hoch ????? lach .. hey ............ schönes Bike ..... Der Sattel ist auch echt gelungen ! .... war heute im Allgäu und bin die fiesen Anstiege an der Hündlebahn hoch .... da steigt das Vorderrad ganz schön . aber erstmals bin ich diesen ganzen scheiss hochgekommen .... Danke Liteville*gg*


----------



## WDeibl (1. November 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ab jetzt gehöre ich auch zum Kreis der Liteviller. Mein neues Arbeitsgerät fürs Grobe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hallo .... du hast nen ziemlich langen Vorbau .... was ist das für eine Radgrösse? .... ich habe ja auch eins in Rahmengrösse L , vorne 29 hinten 27.5 .... und schwanke immer noch , ob ich mal nen längeren Vorbau probiere...

Grüsse , Wolf


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2015)

Vorbau wird noch kürzer. Ich habe aber recht kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper. Ist so erstmal ein Provisorium. Laufradgröße ist 26 Zoll. 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. November 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hier mal das Upgrate mk12 ( Bremse, Griffe, ...) mit umlabeln von Gabel und Dämpfer. Gewicht...13,35kg. Sau schwer der Bock.
> Anhang anzeigen 432779 Anhang anzeigen 432780 Anhang anzeigen 432781
> Anhang anzeigen 432782


was ist das für ein Sattel? Sieht ja mal Bequem aus


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. November 2015)

Sorry Norman. @RomainK 
http://www.bike24.com/p285752.html


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sorry Norman. @RomainK
> http://www.bike24.com/p285752.html



merci, da mein Spezi Toupe gerade ein "etwas" verbogenes Gestell hat, brauche ich eh was neues


----------



## toasty (2. November 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> merci, da mein Spezi Toupe gerade ein "etwas" verbogenes Gestell hat, brauche ich eh was neues


Gibt´s auch gleich als Combo mit farblich passenden Griffen:
http://www.66sick.de/shop/combos.html


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. November 2015)

danke, aber mit den Griffen komme ich nicht zurecht - hatte ich schon getestet, bzw. die gleichen von Syntace.
Bei heftigen Abfahrten kriege ich mit denen einfach keinen richtigen Halt.

Hier habe ich ganz normale runde Teile, wenig Polsterung, kleiner Durchmesser, rutschfestes Material


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. November 2015)

TREK_er schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht, mein 301 MK 12 ist endlich aufgebaut und hat mir bereits auf der ersten Ausfahrt eine Menge Spaß bereitet.
> Der Rahmen wurde in Carmine Red Matt über die Firma Götz gepulvert.
> 
> Leider nur ein schneller Schnappschuss mit dem Handy... werde morgen mal vernünftige Fotos machen und ein bisschen was zum Aufbau erzählen.
> ...



muß man da viel Vor- bzw. Nacharbeit leisten beim Pulvern? Also Lager, Tretlager, Flaschenhaltergewinde abkleben oder machen die das?
Lager müssen ja alle raus - denke ich mal, oder?


----------



## TREK_er (2. November 2015)

RomainK schrieb:


> muß man da viel Vor- bzw. Nacharbeit leisten beim Pulvern? Also Lager, Tretlager, Flaschenhaltergewinde abkleben oder machen die das?
> Lager müssen ja alle raus - denke ich mal, oder?



Hi,

Mein Liteville Händler hat den Rahmen zum pulvern vorbereitet, sprich alle Lager raus und nachher alles wieder zusammengebaut.
Die Lager müssen auf jeden Fall raus, da der Rahmen nach dem pulvern ja in den Ofen muss und das mögen die Lager glaube ich nicht.

Den Rest hat dann die Firma Götz gemacht.
Qualitativ wirklich Top geworden... Alle Gewinde und Lagerflächen wurden super abgedeckt bzw abgeklebt und es musste von mir beim Aufbau nichts nachbearbeitet werden.

Ich mache nachher mal vernünftige Bilder vom Radl...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (2. November 2015)

Habt ihr das schon gesehen?


----------



## theduke1mtb (2. November 2015)

Ja,
durfte es aber nicht knipsen......., lag als Rahmen auf dem Schreibtisch


----------



## DC. (2. November 2015)

grad ein paar monate draußen, schon ist ein mk12 nur noch altmetall 
Bald kommen die Abverkaufangebote a la 601 fürs MK12


----------



## TREK_er (2. November 2015)

DC. schrieb:


> grad ein paar monate draußen, schon ist ein mk12 nur noch altmetall
> Bald kommen die Abverkaufangebote a la 601 fürs MK12



naja, ich glaube ganz so schnell wirds nicht gehen... und selbst wenn, ich halte nichts von den Plastik Bombern
Und son Gewichtsfanatiker, was das Rahmengewicht angeht, bin ich auch nicht...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. November 2015)

Tracer schrieb:


> Habt ihr das schon gesehen?


ist das original von Liteville oder einem ambitionierter "Bastler" ?


----------



## TREK_er (2. November 2015)

Hi,

heute auf Tour nochmal paar bessere Fotos gemacht...
ist erstmal der aktuelle Stand, aber son paar Kleinigkeiten werden in den nächsten Tagen noch folgen... Mudguard, andere Decals auf Gabel und Dämpfer usw.













Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tidi (5. November 2015)

salü,

hier ma meene gurke ... ist n MK9, parts sind ja soweit zu sehen. der aufbau hat mit sackschweren billigschläuchen so ziemlich genau 12,2kg. da mir die S mit meinen 1.75 n tick zu klein ist, steht der rahmen / das rahmen-gabel-kit zum verkauf.



 

 

fragen, kritik, anregungen - immer raus damit!


lg chris


----------



## CalvinSK (5. November 2015)

Kritik: Behalten oder mindestens mit Gleichwertigem ersetzen!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. November 2015)

Verkaufen, neues 301 in richtiger Größe als MK 10/11/12...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (5. November 2015)

ja es wird gleichwertig durch n mk8/9 in M oder MK10/11 in L ersetzt 
aber wohl nicht neu, ick bin n oller knauserkopp .... *lach*


----------



## EL_Se (5. November 2015)

Ich bin 3 cm kleiner und mir war das MK8/9 in M gefühlt viel zu groß. Hab jetzt ein MK10 in M und das passt perfekt. Immer wieder krass zu sehen wie die Vorlieben von den Größen ausfallen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tidi (5. November 2015)

mit was für nem vorbau warste / biste unterwegs?
ja bergab issed auch echt super, aber da ick mehr rumstrampel, ist mir (grad beim hochkraxeln) mein mk9 S mit 60er vorbau bis zu kurz anne arme. dis mk10 L soll dann auch mit kurzem vorbau gefahrn werden.


----------



## EL_Se (5. November 2015)

Das MK8 vom Kumpel bin ich nur mal Straße hoch und runter gefahren. War glaube ich ein 70er Vorbau drauf. Hat sich einfach nur richtig stelzig angefühlt. Beim 10 er fahre ich jetzt einen 50er. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WDeibl (5. November 2015)

holy Liteville


----------



## horstnet (6. November 2015)

Hier die "erste Tour" meines neuen 301 (von Wiggensbach nach Hause)





und hier dann auf der ersten Tour auf eigenen Rädern bei uns im Mittelgebirge (Schwarzwald)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## airtime17 (6. November 2015)

Leider muss eines der beiden gehen ;-(

 

 

 

Bei Interesse PN...


----------



## Normansbike (6. November 2015)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Leider muss eines der beiden gehen ;-(Anhang anzeigen 434381 Anhang anzeigen 434382 Anhang anzeigen 434383
> 
> Bei Interesse PN...


Warum?!


----------



## Andi_72 (6. November 2015)

...holy Liteville...

Die Idee kam mir vor ein paar Tage auch


----------



## Normansbike (6. November 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> ...holy Liteville...
> 
> Die Idee kam mir vor ein paar Tage auch


Geiles Bild @Andi_72


----------



## uphillking (7. November 2015)

MK3 Metamorphose die x-te.
Sram X0/XX  1x10
11.3kg


----------



## airtime17 (7. November 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Warum?!


Es kommt was Neues in den Stall und da sind zwei LV´s eines zuviel ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (8. November 2015)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Es kommt was Neues in den Stall und da sind zwei LV´s eines zuviel ;-)


Wollte ich auch immer, kann mich aber nicht davon trennen...


----------



## jammerlappen (8. November 2015)

uphillking schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 434627 MK3 Metamorphose die x-te.
> Sram X0/XX  1x10
> 11.3kg


interessanter Aufbau, macht bestimmt richtig Laune. Hier mal ein 301 in "S":




und etwas größer:




Danke an Lord Helmchen und VH1 für die Verwandlung des Hinterbaus: 140mm aus 64mm Dämpferhub machen das Heck tatsächlich fluffig. Gleichzeitig werden Drops >1m ins flat, gefühlt nicht mehr so in den Rahmen geleitet. Fühlt sich einfach richtig gut an, ein plus an Sicherheit zu haben. Gleichzeitig bleibt der verspielte Charakter des Beiks zu 100% erhalten. Freut mich übrigens irgenwie, dass andere mittlerweile auch mal wieder 12kg "Trailbeiks" fahren wollen. Ich bekommeauch im vierten Jahr nicht genug von meinem Mk9.


----------



## biker-wug (8. November 2015)

Mach mal ein Detailbild von den Hebeln.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Famulus36 (8. November 2015)

Schei.... auf Carbon-MK-schlagmichtot, ich liebe meinen Youngtimer:







Jetzt auch mit 27,5-VR, weil's mir beim alten die Nabe mit den selbstgebauten Nabenkappen zerrammelt hat. Den 2015er Nobby Nic wollte ich eigentlich bloß zum probieren nehmen, ist auch nur ein 2,2, ist allerdings kaum schmaler als der 2,4er Mountain King. Wird wohl bleiben, rollt gut, Grip wird auch reichen. 
Sonnige Grüße aus der Lausitz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Floh (8. November 2015)

verehrte Liteville-Gemeinde,

nun ist es endlich vollbracht. Nach Wochen Bangen und Hoffen konnte heute Ausfahrt Nummer drei bei bestem Wetter statt finden.
Ich war bisher auf einem Cannondale Rize140 unterwegs welches ich nach langer MTB-Abstinenz mir gebraucht gekauft hatte...
Liteville hatte aber auch schon immer einen "Haben-Will" Faktor, also kam es gerade recht, dass ein wunderschöner MK11 Rahmen in L und Apfelgrün verkauft wurde, nach langem überlegen wurde er dann mein. Das war Ende September...

Der Rahmen musste dann nochmal, nachdem er hier bei mir war, zu Liteville. Eine Dämpferschraube war an Loctite gekommen und mit dem Lager verklebt und dann ich eh die Lager wechseln wollte, passte das dann. Hier sollte der Top Service von den Jungs erwähnt werden, beste Beratung, unglaublich faire Preise und man kann über vieles reden, bzw wird einfach auf Kulanz gemacht...

Für Laufräder konnte ich mich ewig nicht entscheiden, da ich kein kleines Vermögen ausgeben wollte und vorerst mal bei 26" bleiben wollte...

Mitte Oktober war es dann tatsächlich geschafft, das Rädle war fertig, somit erste Ausfahrt... Leider sehr ernüchternd. Gabel wollte sich ums verrecken nicht zwischen den verschiedenen CTD Positionen verstellen lassen und war ständig blockiert.
Kurz nachgelesen, bekanntes Problem, also ab zu Fox Factory, auch hier ein sehr guter Service, wäre nicht diese unglaubliche selbst erschaffene Bürokratie... Es wurde allerdings die komplette CTD Einheit auf die 2016er Einheit auf Kulanz umgebaut, das Talas auf 2016er Stand umgebaut und ein Stage 3 Tuning vollzogen für einen mehr als fairen Preis.

Also konnte es wieder Ende Oktober ans Feintuning gehen. Insgesamt bin recht zufrieden, wenn auch noch nicht ganz. Touren über drei Stunden sind derzeit noch nicht möglich, da meine Hände/Handgelenke dermaßen schmerzen... da bin ich derzeit am basteln, verschiedene Backweep, Rise, Vorbaulänge, Griffe aus zu probieren... Konnte aber noch nicht das Ideale finden. Vielleicht auch einmal alles komplett vermessen, mal schauen.

Mit dem Fox Dämpfer komme ich auch noch nicht ganz klar, einmal weil ich es absolut nicht wippfrei bekomme und wenn es dann Richtung wippfrei geht, wird die Kiste unglaublich unsensibel... Die Gabel verrichtet ihre Dienst jetzt allerdings erste Sahne!

Bei den Bremse wollte ich was neues ausprobieren und die oftmals angepriesene MT5 ausprobieren. Bin vorher die aktuelle XT gefahren. Ich empfinde die Bremse als leichte Katastrophe. Fette und riesige Hebel aus Plastik, eher schwammiger Druckpunkt, mieses Entlüftungsprozedere und die Einstellerei war ich so auch nicht mehr gewohnt... Die Bremskraft finde ich jetzt nicht so viel mehr wie bei einer gut eingestellten XT.
Sie Bleibt jetzt aufjedenfall am Rad, vielleicht hatten wir auch einfach nur einen schlechten Start...

Schaltung habe ich jetzt das erste mal 2x10 komplett Xt und bin mehr als zufrieden, vorher war es 3x9 und konnte mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen was anderes zu fahren. Das zwei mal zehn war eine sehr gute Entscheidung.

Insgesamt wiegt das Rädchen momentan 13,1kg mit Tubeless.
Mit den Reifen werde ich noch ein bisschen spielen und mal verschiedene ausprobieren.


----------



## Tidi (9. November 2015)

schöner bericht, schönes rad - die farbe ist echt saugeil!!!!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2015)

Für die Herren die auf die Hebel an Jammerlappen seinem Radel schielen - die Erstserie ist gerade vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gewandert


----------



## VF1 (9. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Für die Herren die auf die Hebel an Jammerlappen seinem Radel schielen - die Erstserie ist gerade vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gewandert



Das sind die Hebel für 140mm Federweg


----------



## VF1 (9. November 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Für die Herren die auf die Hebel an Jammerlappen *ihn* seinem Radel schielen - die Erstserie ist gerade vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gewandert


 

Ich habe das mal korrigiert...


----------



## Trailpussy (9. November 2015)

NACHRÜSTHEBEL:
Fotos bitte, Damen und Herren, FOTOS!


----------



## Famulus36 (9. November 2015)

Sehr interessant, weil ich erstens meinem MK8 treu bleiben will und mir zweitens die 140mm reichen. Ist das dann ein 216er Dämpfer? Und was werden die Hebel kosten?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (9. November 2015)

@jammerlappen : Die Reverb-"Wickel"-Verlegung finde ich interessant. Hakt man da nicht ein? Gibt das nicht ziemlich hohe Kräfte auf die Leitungsverschraubung am Stützenkopf?


----------



## VF1 (9. November 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, weil ich erstens meinem MK8 treu bleiben will und mir zweitens die 140mm reichen. Ist das dann ein 216er Dämpfer? Und was werden die Hebel kosten?



Hey,

am besten beim Lord Helmchen anklopfen, der weiss mehr.

LG Volker


----------



## talisman (9. November 2015)

...mein Bock wartet auch schon auf die Schwanzverlängerung


----------



## jammerlappen (9. November 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> @jammerlappen : Die Reverb-"Wickel"-Verlegung finde ich interessant. Hakt man da nicht ein? Gibt das nicht ziemlich hohe Kräfte auf die Leitungsverschraubung am Stützenkopf?


 
Da ist schon mittlerweile ein Knick in der Leitung - tut der Funktion aber keinen Abbruch.


----------



## r.lochi (9. November 2015)

Tidi schrieb:


> salü,
> 
> hier ma meene gurke ... ist n MK9, parts sind ja soweit zu sehen. der aufbau hat mit sackschweren billigschläuchen so ziemlich genau 12,2kg. da mir die S mit meinen 1.75 n tick zu klein ist, steht der rahmen / das rahmen-gabel-kit zum verkauf.
> 
> lg chris


 
Wenn der Rahmen noch da ist, könntest du mir ja mal ein Preis per PN schicken


----------



## Toolkid (9. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Für die Herren die auf die Hebel an Jammerlappen seinem Radel schielen - die Erstserie ist gerade vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gewandert


Ach Sch... mann, ich hatte schon mit einem MK12 geliebäugelt und jetzt kommt hier so mir nichts dir nichts eine Vernunftversion reingesegelt. Wo kann ich vorbestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ach Sch... mann, ich hatte schon mit einem MK12 geliebäugelt und jetzt kommt hier so mir nichts dir nichts eine Vernunftversion reingesegelt. Wo kann ich vorbestellen?



Wenn du richtig unvernünftig bist dann kaufst du ein Mk12 und frisierst das gleich mit Hebeln  
Die Dinger sind aufwärtskompatibel von Mk8 bis 12. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Toolkid (9. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Wenn du richtig unvernünftig bist dann kaufst du ein Mk12 und frisierst das gleich mit Hebeln
> Die Dinger sind aufwärtskompatibel von Mk8 bis 12.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


----------



## Jierdan (9. November 2015)

Interessant, dass man in fast jeder anderen Marke regelmäßig CaneCreek-Dämpfer sieht, nur bei LV nicht. Gibt es dafür einen Grund?




Famulus36 schrieb:


> [...]
> Jetzt auch mit 27,5-VR, weil's mir beim alten die Nabe mit den selbstgebauten Nabenkappen zerrammelt hat. Den 2015er Nobby Nic wollte ich eigentlich bloß zum probieren nehmen, ist auch nur ein 2,2, ist allerdings kaum schmaler als der 2,4er Mountain King. Wird wohl bleiben, rollt gut, Grip wird auch reichen.
> Sonnige Grüße aus der Lausitz!



Ich bin gespannt... bei mir sind die Nics vorletzte Woche - wahrscheinlich bis Mai - eingemottet und durch Ibexen ersetzt worden. So sehr ich sie im Sommer schätze - Nics machen die kalte Saison durch einfach wenig Spaß auf nassem Laub, nassen Wurzeln und nassen Felsen : /


----------



## Famulus36 (9. November 2015)

Da sind die Conti MK aber auch nicht wirklich besser...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. November 2015)

Toolkid schrieb:


>



Wenn du gnadenlos unvernünftig sein willst kaufst du dir ein Mk12, machst den Lenkwinkel flach und bestellst dir ne 160mm Wippe mit 222x70mm Vivid Air. Dann haste nen Mini-DHler der sogar bergauf fahren kann 

für weitere Fragen am besten Mail an mich... ...ich will hier nicht die Galerie zuspamen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. November 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Schei.... auf Carbon-MK-schlagmichtot, ich liebe meinen Youngtimer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrlich? Ich hatte die MK mal in 2.4 und die waren massiv und sehr voluminös. Der NN in 2.2 tatsächlich ähnlich dick!?


----------



## Famulus36 (9. November 2015)

Links der NN:






Die Contis bauen etwas höher, die reine Profilbreite ist aber ziemlich gleich.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. November 2015)

The Floh schrieb:


> Also konnte es wieder Ende Oktober ans Feintuning gehen. Insgesamt bin recht zufrieden, wenn auch noch nicht ganz. Touren über drei Stunden sind derzeit noch nicht möglich, da meine Hände/Handgelenke dermaßen schmerzen... da bin ich derzeit am basteln, verschiedene Backweep, Rise, Vorbaulänge, Griffe aus zu probieren... Konnte aber noch nicht das Ideale finden. Vielleicht auch einmal alles komplett vermessen, mal schauen.



Sehr schickes Rad in heisser Farbe! Koennte es wegen Deinen Handgelenken an der starken Sattelueberhoehung liegen? Laengerer Gabelschaft mit Spacer und dann Hi-Rise Lenker wuerden da vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Famulus36 (10. November 2015)

@Lord Helmchen : Danke für die Mail, klingt interessant!


----------



## Jojo10 (10. November 2015)

Hallo Ihr

Ich will keine Reifendiskussion anzetteln, aber weil's grad so gut passt.
Ich bin seit Frühjahr den 2015er NN 2.35 PaceStar hinten gefahren, das Jahr davor den alten NN.
Der 2015er ist besser, ließ aber gegen Ende dieser Saison vorallem bei der Traktion stark nach. Auch der seitliche Grip bei so off camber Sachen war schlecht. Jetzt hab ich einen 3 Jahre alten MK2 2.4 Protection rausgekramt. Der ist in allen Belangen dem NN überlegen. Da rutscht nix, die Traktion in technischem Bergauf ist da, wunderbar. Und verschleißen tut der auch nicht so richtig.
So, jetzt aber wieder Bilder, sorry.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (10. November 2015)

Ich bekomme meinen MK 2 Race Sport leider nicht schlauchlos dicht, auch wenn das wohl einige schon geschafft haben. Darum hab ich grad überlegt, auch hinten auf den 2015er NN zu wechseln... Ich probier's mal.


----------



## bio2 (10. November 2015)

301 mk11-2, 27.5


----------



## The Floh (10. November 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad in heisser Farbe! Koennte es wegen Deinen Handgelenken an der starken Sattelueberhoehung liegen? Laengerer Gabelschaft mit Spacer und dann Hi-Rise Lenker wuerden da vielleicht helfen.



Das Problem ist der Gabelschaft, da hatte ich beim (Gebraucht-)Kauf etwas geschlafen, passt gerade so von der Länge, aber Spacer ist nicht möglich...
Aber ein super Tip! Vielleicht muss ich es nochmal mit dem VRO probieren, sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, aber wenn es hilft...

Wie gut bekommt ihr denn das Liteville tatsächlich (ich sag mal im Trail Modus) wippfrei mit dem Original Fox Dämpferchen? Ich glaube ja auch, dass da fast ein bisschen Psyche mit rein spielt, da sich die "Sag Knöpfe" minimal bewegen und das ja eigentlich kein wirklicher Federwerg ist um den es da beim wippen geht?!

Die Lord Helmchen Variante ist schon anvisiert, sobald komplett verfügbar...


----------



## cubabluete (10. November 2015)

The Floh schrieb:


> Das Problem ist der Gabelschaft, da hatte ich beim (Gebraucht-)Kauf etwas geschlafen, passt gerade so von der Länge, aber Spacer ist nicht möglich...
> Aber ein super Tip! Vielleicht muss ich es nochmal mit dem VRO probieren, sieht zwar nicht so schön aus, aber wenn es hilft...
> 
> Wie gut bekommt ihr denn das Liteville tatsächlich (ich sag mal im Trail Modus) wippfrei mit dem Original Fox Dämpferchen? Ich glaube ja auch, dass da fast ein bisschen Psyche mit rein spielt, da sich die "Sag Knöpfe" minimal bewegen und das ja eigentlich kein wirklicher Federwerg ist um den es da beim wippen geht?!
> ...


Den Fox kannst nur tunen lassen, sonst ist nix mit wippfrei


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. November 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Den Fox kannst nur tunen lassen, sonst ist nix mit wippfrei



Aber dann bitte bei TFtuned in England sonst kommt da nur Murks raus.

@The Floh:
Die "Komplettlösung" in 140mm Variante ist grad vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gegangen. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## WDeibl (10. November 2015)

ich bin da ja sehr unbedarft............... aber *spürt* ihr alle die bewegegung  des dämpfers ........... oder schaut ihr auf den dämpfer und denkt .............* oh , fuck .... der wippt ja*....


----------



## Normansbike (10. November 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> ich bin da ja sehr unbedarft............... aber *spürt* ihr alle die bewegegung  des dämpfers ........... oder schaut ihr auf den dämpfer und denkt .............* oh , fuck .... der wippt ja*....


Nein, ich halte die Finger zwischen die Wippen und den Rahmen 
Also ich spüre da nichts.


----------



## Normansbike (10. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte bei TFtuned in England sonst kommt da nur Murks raus.
> 
> @The Floh:
> Die "Komplettlösung" in 140mm Variante ist grad vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gegangen.
> ...


Sag mal Steffan,
Wenn ich doch von normalen 140er auf deine oder... 160 Wippen gehe sind diese doch Richtung Sitzstrebenverschraubung länger. Wird daher nicht die Geo und Tretlagerhöhe beeinflusst? Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler? 
Lg Norman


----------



## WDeibl (10. November 2015)

wusst ichs doch ................................. aber mal im ernst ............ meiner wippt ............. aber ich merke es nicht wirklich im arsch ................. aber ich sehe es !!! ............. mir is allerdings der unterschied zwischen offen. trail , und  climb .......... viel zu gering ,,... da würd ich mehr wünschen , wie bekomm ich das hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (10. November 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> wusst ichs doch ................................. aber mal im ernst ............ meiner wippt ............. aber ich merke es nicht wirklich im arsch ................. aber ich sehe es !!! ............. mir is allerdings der unterschied zwischen offen. trail , und  climb .......... viel zu gering ,,... da würd ich mehr wünschen , wie bekomm ich das hin ?


Einfach nach vorne schauen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. November 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Sag mal Steffan,
> Wenn ich doch von normalen 140er auf deine oder... 160 Wippen gehe sind diese doch Richtung Sitzstrebenverschraubung länger. Wird daher nicht die Geo und Tretlagerhöhe beeinflusst? Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?
> Lg Norman



Tuninghebel und Originalhebel haben die gleiche Geometrie hinten raus. Nur den SAG-Penöpel haben wir minimal versetzt damit die Leute endlich "Pin auf Pin" einstellen können und nicht wie früher X Pin auf weich. 

Grüße,

Stefna


----------



## WDeibl (10. November 2015)

komm mir ja vor wie *opfer* bei der hotline ....................... danke , wir haben ihnen sehr geholfen*..........


----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2015)

WDeibl schrieb:


> wusst ichs doch ................................. aber mal im ernst ............ meiner wippt ............. aber ich merke es nicht wirklich im arsch ................. aber ich sehe es !!! ............. mir is allerdings der unterschied zwischen offen. trail , und  climb .......... viel zu gering ,,... da würd ich mehr wünschen , wie bekomm ich das hin ?


Wie Stefan sagt, schick ihn zu TF tuned nach England und lass ihn pushen. Meiner war nach 1 Woche zurück und ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis


Normansbike schrieb:


> Einfach nach vorne schauen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. November 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wie Stefan sagt, schick ihn zu TF tuned nach England und lass ihn pushen. Meiner war nach 1 Woche zurück und ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis



Das ist nicht was ich gesagt habe. Was ich eher meinte war: "Wenn unbedingt Fox, dann TFtuned". Ich gebe aber zu bedenken das die Jungs reichlich teuer geworden sind und es da noch wen anderes gibt der schon ein paar hundert schnöde RS Dämpfer fürs 301 abgestimmt hat.


----------



## Trailpussy (11. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Aber dann bitte bei TFtuned in England sonst kommt da nur Murks raus.
> 
> @The Floh:
> Die "Komplettlösung" in 140mm Variante ist grad vom Fertiger zum Eloxierer gegangen.
> ...


..mich interessieren die 160iger Hebel mit dem Vivid (MK8-X?). Gibt es da schon News von deiner Seite?
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VF1 (11. November 2015)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> ..mich interessieren die 160iger Hebel mit dem Vivid (MK8-X?). Gibt es da schon News von deiner Seite?
> Grüße


Sind noch in der Erprobung. Vielleicht gibt es dieses Jahr noch was.
LG
Volker


----------



## exposure (11. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> ...und es da noch wen anderes gibt der schon ein paar hundert schnöde RS Dämpfer fürs 301 abgestimmt hat.


Und der kanns wirklich, freue mich bei jeder Fahrt darüber .


----------



## cubabluete (11. November 2015)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Das ist nicht was ich gesagt habe. Was ich eher meinte war: "Wenn unbedingt Fox, dann TFtuned". Ich gebe aber zu bedenken das die Jungs reichlich teuer geworden sind und es da noch wen anderes gibt der schon ein paar hundert schnöde RS Dämpfer fürs 301 abgestimmt hat.


Das meinte ich. Fox zu TF, RS zu dir.
Mit pushen, Service und Versand wird man derzeit ca.250 Euro los.


----------



## The Floh (11. November 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nein, ich halte die Finger zwischen die Wippen und den Rahmen
> Also ich spüre da nichts.



Also sehen ja, aber spüren auch nicht direkt... 
Aber ja, die Abstimmung in den Drei Modi (Climb, Trail, Descend) könnten deutlicher sein.

Nach Vorne schauen, merke ich mir ;-)


----------



## Tidi (12. November 2015)

... mal wieder n büsch postkartenidylle ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2015)

alles da, aber platt wie ein Teller....


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> alles da, aber platt wie ein Teller....


Deswegen ja auch ein Bergrad


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2015)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch ein Bergrad


jetzt hab ich auch verstanden was das Bike auf dem Foto soll.


----------



## Tidi (12. November 2015)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich auch verstanden was das Bike auf dem Foto soll.


achso sorry, hab vergessen, das 301waldundwiesenbilder hier voll verboten sind in den elitären kreisen ... ick bitte um entschuldigung!


----------



## exposure (12. November 2015)

Mir sagte mal einer, im Flachland haste manchmal soon Gegenwind, dass das keinen Unterschied macht zum Bergauffahren.  (und bergab wird mit Rückenwind simuliert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (12. November 2015)

ja dat triffts schon ganz gut!!! 
... von solchen tagen stammt dann auch dein profilbild, oder?


----------



## captainkroggy (13. November 2015)

Tidi schrieb:


> achso sorry, hab vergessen, das 301waldundwiesenbilder hier voll verboten sind in den elitären kreisen ... ick bitte um entschuldigung!


Mach dir nix draus... Bei mir ists genauso flach Hab auch ein Flatbike


----------



## Tidi (18. November 2015)

na in diesen sinne noch n bild aufm flachen feld ... bevor hier gar nix mehr passiert ... ^^




 

hier noch mit dem tft 301-gepushten rp23 - der steht zum verkauf, wer interesse hat, in meine anzeigen schauen oder ne nachricht schreiben ...


----------



## Normansbike (18. November 2015)

Tidi schrieb:


> na in diesen sinne noch n bild aufm flachen feld ... bevor hier gar nix mehr passiert ... ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 437786
> 
> hier noch mit dem tft 301-gepushten rp23 - der steht zum verkauf, wer interesse hat, in meine anzeigen schauen oder ne nachricht schreiben ...


Was für eine Kurbel fährst du...?


----------



## Tidi (18. November 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was für eine Kurbel fährst du...?



da noch die olle raw gemachte xt ... mittlerweile die schönste alu kurbel wo jibt - 970er xtr


----------



## Famulus36 (19. November 2015)

Kann den Hype um diese Kurbel nicht ganz verstehen, für mich typisches Shimano-Zweckdesign. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Jierdan (19. November 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Kann den Hype um diese Kurbel nicht ganz verstehen, für mich typisches Shimano-Zweckdesign. Aber jedem das Seine.



Zweckmäßiger als Middleburn, optisch besser als das Carbongeraffel. Das beste aus allen Welten, quasi


----------



## Famulus36 (19. November 2015)

Da lob ich mir meine Turbine.

Nu genug gespämmt, Schönheit liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## WDeibl (20. November 2015)

noch mal die letze sonne gestern genutzt .................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (21. November 2015)

nuja, ick mag einfach klare linien, wie beim 301 und so auch bei dieser kurbel, dann auch nicht granz schwer und günstig war se ooch noch .... 



Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nu genug gespämmt, Schönheit liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters.


so issed! jedem seins!!!


----------



## Jan35i (21. November 2015)

Bin jetzt auf das MK11 umgestiegen wegen VarioSpin. Der neue Gerät läuft mit W35MX Laufrädern, 1x10 Fach XT mit Leonardi Kassette, Lord Helmchen Monarch plus, 160mm Fox Van, Number Nine Pedale, VarioSpin -1,5°, Reverse 810mm Lenker der noch ein wenig gekürzt werden muss, SQLab 611 Carbon. Warte noch auf die Decals für die Gabel 

 

 


Fährt sich bombastisch. 
Mein MK10 steht im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Blauerbaer (22. November 2015)

meine ex räder das mk 12 wird gerade aufgebaut


----------



## Famulus36 (22. November 2015)

@Jan35i : Ist das ein 30er KB? Hab auch eins da, aber noch nicht probiert. Den Leonardi (29-40) hab ich jetzt auch, funzt besser als die Frickelei mit dem 16er Ritzel.
Geiler Gerät!


----------



## CalvinSK (22. November 2015)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf das MK11 umgestiegen wegen VarioSpin. [...] VarioSpin -1,5°[...]



Wie ist der Vergleich? Merkt man die -1,5° stark und wenn ja, wo und wie? Bin auch ein wenig am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht den Vario Spin auf -1,5° stell. Danke für deine Eindrücke!


----------



## Jan35i (22. November 2015)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Wie ist der Vergleich? Merkt man die -1,5° stark und wenn ja, wo und wie? Bin auch ein wenig am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht den Vario Spin auf -1,5° stell. Danke für deine Eindrücke!


War noch nicht im trail unterwegs aber den unterschied merkst schon beim fahren in der Ebene. Ich erhoffe mir mehr gefühlte Sicherheit im steilen im hochalpinen und n bisschen mehr Stabilität beim ballern. Werde gern berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan35i (22. November 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> @Jan35i : Ist das ein 30er KB? Hab auch eins da, aber noch nicht probiert. Den Leonardi (29-40) hab ich jetzt auch, funzt besser als die Frickelei mit dem 16er Ritzel.
> Geiler Gerät!


Ist das 30er. Fahre die 42er Kassette was auch auf dem Enduroalpencross perfekt funktioniert hat. 32er War zu viel im extrem steilen.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (26. November 2015)

CalvinSK schrieb:


> Wie ist der Vergleich? Merkt man die -1,5° stark und wenn ja, wo und wie? Bin auch ein wenig am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht den Vario Spin auf -1,5° stell. Danke für deine Eindrücke!



Die Wendigkeit nimmt schon ein bisschen ab, woran ich mich aber sehr schnell gewöhnte und es eigentlich auch nur beim ersten Ausritt auf dem Hometrail bemerkte. Was sich allerdings nach wie vor noch bemerkbar macht, ist die verbesserte Laufruhe vorne, wenn es grob wird. Die Front "fühlt" sich nach mehr Federweg an, wird souveräner und spurtreuer in ruppigen Passagen. Wo ich vorher mit zerbombten Anlegern im Park zu kämpfen hatte, kann ich heute mit weniger Arbeit am Lenker - schneller durchziehen. Der Flache Lenkwinkel ist aber nicht pauschal für jeden was.


----------



## AC-Stef (27. November 2015)

Nach dem man mir mein Merida All Mountain geklaut hat ,stellte ich mir die Frage "was nun ?"

Liteville schon immer im Auge gehabt aber der Preis für ein neues ist ja leider nicht in meinem Budget,aber auch gebraucht liest man ja nur gutes von den Bikes.

Ein 301 sollte es sein Anbauteile liegen noch reichlich in der Garage also reicht mir auch ein Rahmen.

Gesucht ! Gefunden ganz viele in schwarz eloxiert ,grau oder raw !

Bei Kleinanzeigen ein schwarzes Komplettbike mit Topausstattung zu kleinem Preis auf meine Anfrage ob ich auch nur den Rahmen kaufen ?
Bekomme ich die Antwort ich hab auch noch einen grünen MK6 Rahmen mit Dämpfer.
Grün ? meine Lieblingsfarbe das muss ich mir ansehen


Sofort verliebt und gekauft !!!














Gruß Stef


----------



## Phil-Joe (30. November 2015)

Glückwunsch zum Kauf! Und wenn es die Lieblings-/Wunschfarbe ist, gleich noch viel mehr!


----------



## [email protected] (30. November 2015)

Kann man die Aufkleber von Rahmen und Gabel entfernen? Da würde der Rahmen besser zur Wirkung kommen.


----------



## AC-Stef (30. November 2015)

Vom Rahmen nein , von der Gabel ja über leg schon ob ich die mit Sprühfolie nicht auch grün machen soll 

 Gruß Stef


----------



## knappo (1. Dezember 2015)

Habe gerade einen 301 Rahmen verkauft und verschickt. Habe eben diese email vom Käufer bekommen:
Servus,

"Also der rahmen ist ok angekommen. Leider hast du dir massive Delle im sattelrohr nicht genannt! 

Ich glaube nicht das da irgendein Hersteller noch eine Freigabe dafür erteilt....

Also entweder wir machens so, du nimmst den Rahmen zurück und zahlst Porto. Oder du zahlst mir eine Entschädigung weil der rahmen kann man höchstens noch als defekt verkaufen.

Bitte sag Bescheid wie du Verfahren willst"

Was soll ich ihm antworten???


----------



## knappo (1. Dezember 2015)

kann jemand mal ein Foto von seiner "massiven Delle im sattelrohr" machen damit ich Ihm ein Foto schicken kann?


----------



## AC-Stef (1. Dezember 2015)

schau mal in Beitrag 13038 also 12 Beiträge hoch da siehst du die Delle wenn er die denn meint


Oder in deinem Album am blauen Bike sieht man sie auch unten


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2015)

knappo schrieb:


> Habe gerade einen 301 Rahmen verkauft und verschickt. Habe eben diese email vom Käufer bekommen:
> Servus,
> 
> "Also der rahmen ist ok angekommen. Leider hast du dir massive Delle im sattelrohr nicht genannt!
> ...


meint der tatsächlich die Umwerferdelle ?
wenn ja gibt es doch im Netz genug original Bilder von 301 Rahmen
z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (1. Dezember 2015)

knappo schrieb:


> kann jemand mal ein Foto von seiner "massiven Delle im sattelrohr" machen damit ich Ihm ein Foto schicken kann?


...gibt es auch auf der HP von Liteville. Dort ist im Farbkonfigurator noch der Rahmen mit der Umwerferdelle:
http://www.liteville.de/t/22_46.html


----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2015)

Der Käufer wird ja nach Aufklärung der Sachlage herzhaft lachen können. Wenn man das nie gesehen hat kann schon mal etwas Adrenalin einschießen - wobei der Tonfall ja gemäßigt ist.
Muhaha.


----------



## knappo (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich hoff`s. Kam noch nichts zurück von Ihm. War aber bestimmt nicht der Erste, der das dachte. Beim mk6 sieht die Beule noch nicht so oval aus wie bei neueren mks. Eher als hätte Jo sie persönlich mit nem Hammer reingehauen.


----------



## Andi_72 (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde ihm die Original Antwort von LV aus den FAQ senden:

*Mein Rahmen hat im Sitzrohr, im Bereich des Umwerfers eine Delle - was soll ich tun? *
Nichts, freuen Sie sich. Die vermeintliche Delle ist absichtlich im Sitzrohr damit der Umwerfer genügend Freiraum für die Schaltbewegung hat.



(Soll Leute geben, die Informieren sich vor einem (so teuren) Kauf intensiv über das Produkt. Andere scheinen "blind" zu kaufen...)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Dezember 2015)

Den Testsieger schlechthin und das beste Bike der Welt kann doch wohl blind kaufen ?


----------



## san_andreas (1. Dezember 2015)

Bei LV ist halt sogar jede Delle konstruktiv eingeplant !


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Dezember 2015)

Schick ihm halt etwas Spachtelmasse.


----------



## Markus. (1. Dezember 2015)

Erinnere mich an das 301 MK 3 mit der Delle. Umwerfer montiert und nicht mehr moniert


----------



## Normansbike (2. Dezember 2015)

Also ich würde es nehmen... Krieg ich schon wieder hin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (4. Dezember 2015)

Hier eins ohne Delle 

Pike Dual Position 160 mm 26"
XTR 2 Fach 9020 26/36 inkl. Bremsen
Reverb Stealth 125 mm
Sytace Mega Force 2  30mm
Syntace Vector 12° High 10
Ergon GA1
Selle Italia CX Zero
e.thirteen trs 26" Hans Dampf Tubelless
Syntace KeFü
Syntace Rockguard
Sudpin NC17 Ti. S Pro
Unterrohr Schutz Carbon
Gewicht 12,8 kg


----------



## Pirania65 (4. Dezember 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 441986 Anhang anzeigen 441987 Anhang anzeigen 441988	Hier eins ohne Delle 

Pike Dual Position 160 mm 26"
XTR 2 Fach 9020 26/36 inkl. Bremsen
Reverb Stealth 125 mm
Sytace Mega Force 2  30mm
Syntace Vector 12° High 10
Ergon GA1
Selle Italia CX Zero
e.thirteen trs 26" Hans Dampf Tubelless
Syntace KeFü
Syntace Rockguard
Sudpin NC17 Ti. S Pro
Unterrohr Schutz Carbon
Gewicht 12,8 kg


----------



## TREK_er (5. Dezember 2015)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 441986 Anhang anzeigen 441987 Anhang anzeigen 441988	Hier eins ohne Delle
> 
> 
> Pike Dual Position 160 mm 26"
> ...



Hi,
fährst du bewusst 26er im hinteren Loch am Hinterbau?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Mr. Svonda (5. Dezember 2015)

bei der rahmengrösse S ist das vordere loch für 24'' ausgelegt 

@Pirania65: welche hebel hast du verbaut ?
dämpfer ist wohl noch original. was bringst du für ein kampfgewicht auf die waage ?


----------



## Pirania65 (5. Dezember 2015)

Ja das vordere Loch ist für 24". Hab mich erst erschreckt, weil die Voreinstellung auf 24" war ;-)
Hebel sind auch XTR 9000. Mein Gewicht ist 57 kg.
Geplant habe ich eigenltich XT 8000 1-Fach + XT Bremsen, da ich aber sehr oft schwere Touren mit vollem Gepäck in den Alpen fahre, entschied ich ich erstmal zu 2-Fach. Vielleicht baue ich in der Zukunft aber doch noch auf 1 Fach, mal schauen.
Dämpfer ist original, bin mit dem Bike nicht viel gefahren wegen Krankheit (steht schon 2 Wochen fertig), fühlt sich aber alles sehr gut an.
Meinst du bei meinem Gewicht muss ich / soll ich den den Dämpfer tunen? ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (5. Dezember 2015)

mit hebel meinte ich eigentlich ob 140mm oder 160mm federweg hinten 

ich wiege etwas gleich viel. wenn ich den dämpfer mit soviel druck fahre dass der SAG stimmt, verschenke ich etwas federweg und wenn ich mit dem druck runter gehe, steht er zu tief im SAG. bin mir deswegen am überlegen, ihn auf mein fliegengewicht anpassen zu lassen. habe aber mein Mk12 auch noch nicht so lange und werde es zuerst noch ein bischen weiter (er)fahren. ich bin grad von anfang an auf 1x11 gegangen, aber mit einem 28Z vorne, damit ich in den alpen überall gut rauf komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (5. Dezember 2015)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> mit hebel meinte ich eigentlich ob 140mm oder 160mm federweg hinten
> 
> ich wiege etwas gleich viel. wenn ich den dämpfer mit soviel druck fahre dass der SAG stimmt, verschenke ich etwas federweg und wenn ich mit dem druck runter gehe, steht er zu tief im SAG. bin mir deswegen am überlegen, ihn auf mein fliegengewicht anpassen zu lassen. habe aber mein Mk12 auch noch nicht so lange und werde es zuerst noch ein bischen weiter (er)fahren. ich bin grad von anfang an auf 1x11 gegangen, aber mit einem 28Z vorne, damit ich in den alpen überall gut rauf komme.



160 mm hinten


----------



## Mountain77 (5. Dezember 2015)

So, Weihnachtsgeschenk verbaut. Echt schick die Mattoc, bin gespannt, wie sich das Teil im Gelände bewährt. 
170/170 Federweg, das wars mit Mk9 ausreitzen. Die nächste Stufe wird ein 601...irgendwann mal.


----------



## Normansbike (5. Dezember 2015)

Neuer Umbau auf 160 vorne und hinten...


----------



## DC. (7. Dezember 2015)

neuer Schaltzug und neuer Schlamm...


----------



## Kyron (7. Dezember 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> So, Weihnachtsgeschenk verbaut. Echt schick die Mattoc, bin gespannt, wie sich das Teil im Gelände bewährt.
> 170/170 Federweg, das wars mit Mk9 ausreitzen. Die nächste Stufe wird ein 601...irgendwann mal.


Ich fahr seit zwei Wochen auch die Mattoc in meinem 301er. Macht nen guten Job im Gelände!


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. Dezember 2015)

Nach 2 Jahren Liteville-Abstinenz bin ich rückfällig geworden.





Mehr Bilder im Album.


----------



## Normansbike (8. Dezember 2015)

[THM]ThomasS schrieb:


> Nach 2 Jahren Liteville-Abstinenz bin ich rückfällig geworden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das mit Erfolg, viel,Spaß damit.


----------



## Normansbike (8. Dezember 2015)

Hat eigentlich mal jemand ein 301 auf Hochglanz poliert?


----------



## Pirania65 (8. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schön und Hut ab vor deiner Leistung!


----------



## snakeu (9. Dezember 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich mal jemand ein 301 auf Hochglanz poliert?



ja, hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (9. Dezember 2015)

Sind 14 Kilos normal bei Rahmengröße L und "stabiler" Ausführung? Wenn ich lese, mit was die Dinger hier im Forum manchmal angegeben werden, frage ich mich wo die Gewichtstreiber bei mir sind ...
Sieht jemand etwas?
Vorbau Megaforce, Lenker Vector wie bei fast allen.
Reifen Schlauchlos
Bremsen Saint


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. Dezember 2015)

Bremse antrieb lrs, geht leichter, aber obs besser ist muss jeder selber entscheiden.knappe 13,,5 - 14 kg ist doch ok.hab 13 ,5 und bin zufrieden, stabil und jede menge spass.


----------



## AC-Stef (9. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab auch 14,7 fahr aber auch schwere Conti Baron , die Leichtgewichte fahren dann auch meist keine versenkbare Stütze und kein LRS von 1850 gr ... Ich hab auch lieber paar Gramm mehr am Rad sitzen ja auch paar Kilo drauf 

Gruß Stef


----------



## snakeu (9. Dezember 2015)

mein bike oben kommt auf 12 kg so wie es dasteht. Leichte Reifen, LRS, Sattelstütze.. etc In der Summe kann das schon mal 1-2 kg ausmachen. Für meinen Einsatz und Gewicht stabil genug.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Dezember 2015)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Sind 14 Kilos normal bei Rahmengröße L und "stabiler" Ausführung? Wenn ich lese, mit was die Dinger hier im Forum manchmal angegeben werden, frage ich mich wo die Gewichtstreiber bei mir sind ...
> Sieht jemand etwas?
> Vorbau Megaforce, Lenker Vector wie bei fast allen.
> Reifen Schlauchlos
> Bremsen Saint


 
Versteh das bitte nicht falsch, aber die, die weniger Gewicht haben, fragen halt hier nicht danach und wissen, dass die Peitsche am Ende knallt. 20 Gramm hier 15 da leppern sich halt in Summe. Jeweils >100gr kannst Du an der Kassette (vs 1080) und den Griffen (vs Lizard Skins) sparen, Zweifach kann ein halbes Kilo sparen, Pedale und Sattel sehen auch nich leicht aus.
Abgesehen davon sind 14kg bei dem Aufbau doch schon richtig leicht. Die Fanes meiner Frau hätte bei dem Aufbau 15,5kg!


----------



## Janosch23 (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke mal für eure Einschätzung, die letztlich meine Vermutung bestätigt. Mit einigermaßen im Rahmen bleibendem Einsatz von monetären Mitteln scheint mir das Gewicht, auch angesichts der Anforderung:

schwerer Fahrer - stabile Teile
versenkbare Sattelstütze
breite Bereifung mit Snake Skin o.ä. 
2-fach Kurbel

dann irgendwie schon OK zu sein. Billiger wärs wohl am eigenen Gewicht zu reduzieren


----------



## biker-wug (9. Dezember 2015)

Lass dich nicht vom Gewicht treiben, mein 601 wiegt 14,8kg, mit Stahlfeder Fahrwerk.
Ich hatte aus auch schon auf unter 14kg abgespeckt, mit Pike, leichteren Reifen usw.....
Aber da war es dann für mich kastriert, ehrlich gesagt.

Auch mein Kona Process111 wiegt rund 14 kg und macht trotzdem maximal Laune.


----------



## c43306 (9. Dezember 2015)

Mein 301er im Karwendel - schön werden die Räder doch erst im richtigen Kontext.

 Oder der Rahmen ist ebenso wichtig wie das Bild....
Übrigens alles 26" und eine stabile Lyrik an der Front - ich wohn halt in steilem Gelände!


----------



## c43306 (9. Dezember 2015)

Meins hat übringens auch 14,5 kg mit Pedalen. Aber ist doch ok für fette Reifen mit Schlauch, schwere Gabel, 150er Reverb und ZTR Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (9. Dezember 2015)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Sind 14 Kilos normal bei Rahmengröße L und "stabiler" Ausführung? Wenn ich lese, mit was die Dinger hier im Forum manchmal angegeben werden, frage ich mich wo die Gewichtstreiber bei mir sind ...
> Sieht jemand etwas?
> Vorbau Megaforce, Lenker Vector wie bei fast allen.
> Reifen Schlauchlos
> ...



14 kg sogar wenn du damit AlpenX mit viel tragen und Rucksack machst geht. Habe die letzten 5 Jahre mit 14 kg Cube Stereo gamacht, war aber schon am Limit. Bin jetzt aber froh, dass meins 12,8 kg wiegt. Beim schieben und tragen in den Alpen macht 1 kg am Bike schon sehr viel. Trotzdem muss man den Kompromis zw. uphil, downhill und Parts Preis finden. Meiner ist in "S" und ich selbst wiege unter 60 kg, daher spare ich am LRS (1500g), fahre auch Hans Dampf bei mir ist das minimum, will auch Spass haben. Wenn richtig grob zugehen soll, nehme ich dann für vorne 900g Rad + 2,6" Reifen. Dann steigt auch das Gewicht auf 13,5 kg.


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Dezember 2015)

Mein mk9 XL wiegt jetzt aktuell 14,5kg, schwere standfeste Hope Bremse, stabile 27,5" Laufräder, 3/9 Antrieb, 170mm Federweg v/h, für Ü100kg geeignet und ich kann mich auch mal in den Bikepark trauen.


----------



## Andi_72 (9. Dezember 2015)

Echt super hier !!!
10 Posts mit 301ern unter 13kg, und ich fang an nach Abspeckmöglichkeiten zu suchen...
Dann 10 Post mit 301ern über 14kg, und schon bin ich bei meinem 13,5kg Bike wieder entspannt und zufrieden...


----------



## Mountain77 (9. Dezember 2015)

Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## Normansbike (9. Dezember 2015)

Schweiß drauf,... das  mk12 in XL wiegt mittlerweile 13,4 kg aber macht Spaß. Das mk3 hat zwar nur 12,3 aber keine verstellbare Sattelstütze . Das scheiß ich aufs Gewicht und hole mir noch eine, warte aber noch auf die neue mit e Bedienung ...


----------



## Famulus36 (9. Dezember 2015)

Meins hat mit überschaubarem finanziellen Aufwand (billiger Sun Ringle-Charger-LRS, X-Fusion Sweep, 1x10-Antrieb) trotz Telestütze, bequemem Sattel und ordentlichen Reifen aktuell 12,7. Wenn's 13 oder mehr wären, würde zumindest ich wohl auch kaum was davon merken. Aber mir macht's halt auch Spass, hier und da ein paar Gramm wegzuschrauben. Wohlgemerkt nicht um jeden Preis, mit Titanschräubchen und Moosgummigriffen fange ich nicht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (10. Dezember 2015)

die lizard skins sind super - abgesehen davon ist es doch auch mal ne Aussage, dass der Charger hält...


----------



## Jojo10 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Die Lizard Skins DSP sind...naja.
Nach einem halbem Jahr hat sich bei mir die obere Gummischicht vom Schaumstoff gelöst und Wellen gebildet und der Griff dreht sich langsam aber stetig auf dem Lenker. Ich hab dann mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufgenommen und hab einen neuen Satz bekommen. Der Tip war noch zur Befestigung einen Fenster-Reiniger mit Ammoniak zu verwenden, weil "das den Kleber besser aktiviert". Gesagt, getan, nach einer Woche haben sich die Griffe schon wieder gedreht. Aussage des Herstellers "Dann sind die Griffe nichts für dich", ok. 

Gruß


----------



## Jierdan (10. Dezember 2015)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Lizard Skins DSP sind...naja.
> Nach einem halbem Jahr hat sich bei mir die obere Gummischicht vom Schaumstoff gelöst und Wellen gebildet und der Griff dreht sich langsam aber stetig auf dem Lenker. Ich hab dann mit dem Hersteller Kontakt aufgenommen und hab einen neuen Satz bekommen. Der Tip war noch zur Befestigung einen Fenster-Reiniger mit Ammoniak zu verwenden, weil "das den Kleber besser aktiviert". Gesagt, getan, nach einer Woche haben sich die Griffe schon wieder gedreht. Aussage des Herstellers "Dann sind die Griffe nichts für dich", ok.
> ...



Kann ich so gar nicht bestätigen. Ajax und das Zeug hält schon das ganze Jahr bombenfest und ohne verschleißt. Einzige die Haptik bei Nässe ist lausig, aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Da sind herkömmliche Moosgummigriffe, z.B. FunWorks oder Ritchey angenehmer.


----------



## Famulus36 (10. Dezember 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> die lizard skins sind super - abgesehen davon ist es doch auch mal ne Aussage, dass der Charger hält...


Warum sollte der nicht halten? Ist die Comp-Variante, also Canyon-OEM. Nachteil ist, dass es für den weder nen XD-Freilauf noch Nabenkappen für 15x100 gibt, weshalb ich inzwischen vorn die Pro-Variante in 27,5 fahre.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Dezember 2015)

Weil er 24 Speichen hat und die Felgenhörner aus Knetgummi scheinen. Dazu kommen sich lockernde Speichen...zumindest bei dem meiner Holden.
Kann sein, dass ich dir einen Unterton falsch unterstellt hab, aber hier wird häufig so getan, als ob Teile und Räder eine Gewichtsobergrenze erfüllen müssen, um "credibility" zu haben. In meinem Umfeld sind bummelig zehn Räder mit den DSPs ausgestattet und keiner hat an seinen irgendwas auszusetzen. Die Charger würde keiner von denen ernsthaft im Gelände bewegen wollen (miene Holde auch nicht).


----------



## Famulus36 (11. Dezember 2015)

Also meine haben 28 Speichen...
Davon ab: Hauptgrund für den Kauf war damals weniger das Gewicht, sondern die Tatsache, dass ich nach dem spontanen Kauf eines 301-Rahmens einen passenden und vor allem preiswerten LRS brauchte.


----------



## fmeierde (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
reihe mich mal hier ein und stelle mein Liteville auch vor.
MK8, 2 Fach Sram XO Ausstattung, DTswiss Dämpfer remote Lockout 140mm , FOX F serie 120mm remote Lockout Gabel
Syntace Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze, 27.5 Crossmax SL Laufradsatz, Bremse MT6 vorne und hinten 180er Scheibe, Gewicht 12,2KG


----------



## cubabluete (11. Dezember 2015)

Wo hast denn den Vorbau ausgegraben?


----------



## Normansbike (12. Dezember 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Wo hast denn den Vorbau ausgegraben?


Lang, lang, ist es her...


----------



## fmeierde (12. Dezember 2015)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Lang, lang, ist es her...



Hab die dezenten Hinweise schon verstanden.  Muss wohl den original kurzen wieder dran machen, obwohl ich eine gestrecktere Sitzposition bevorzuge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exposure (12. Dezember 2015)

fmeierde schrieb:


> Hab die dezenten Hinweise schon verstanden.  Muss wohl den original kurzen wieder dran machen, obwohl ich eine gestrecktere Sitzposition bevorzuge.


Wenn dir der lange Vorbau taugt, musst du keinen kurzen dran bauen.


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Dezember 2015)

301 MK 10 (eins der ersten..), Erstfahrt März 2012
10.110 km, 274.276 Hm
ein Satz Oberrohrlager, ein Satz Schwingenlager, ein Lager an der Wippe - das wars - dafür aber nur breites Grinsen.......was will man mehr ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Wenn dir der lange Vorbau taugt, musst du keinen kurzen dran bauen.


doch muss er wenn er hier Bilder posten will !!
Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn hier plötzlich Bikes mit Vorbaulängen aus den 90ern gezeigt werden !
Das könnte irgendein Marketingfutzi doch gleich wieder als Trend verstehen und wir müssen alle wieder die langen Dinger aus den Schubladen holen ! geht gar nicht !!!!


----------



## Normansbike (12. Dezember 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Wenn dir der lange Vorbau taugt, musst du keinen kurzen dran bauen.


Bloß nicht! Mach und fahr dein Bike so wie du es für richtig hältst!


----------



## exposure (12. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ... und wir müssen alle wieder die langen Dinger aus den Schubladen holen ! geht gar nicht !!!!



Geht freilich! Oder haste keinen Langen? 
War nur Spaß ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2015)

exposure schrieb:


> Geht freilich! Oder haste keinen Langen?
> War nur Spaß ...


doooch hab ich !!


----------



## sparkfan (12. Dezember 2015)

Heute die Pike auf 160mm getravelt, VarioSpin -1.5º eingepresst, Reverb Stealth montiert. Fast fertig. Nur noch die 160er Hebel gegen 140er tauschen und der Frühling kann kommen 





Übrigens, die Reverb Leitung kann man dank Connectamajig ganz einfach durch das Sattelrohr ziehen. Die Bohrung am MK11 ist gross genug für das Connectamajig. Man sollte vorher die Spitze nur mit etwas schützen, damit der ganze Dreck aus dem Sitzrohr nicht ins Connectamajig und dann ins Öl gelangt.

EDIT: Irgendwie sehen die Proportionen in der Realität besser aus als auf dem Foto.


----------



## cubabluete (12. Dezember 2015)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> 301 MK 10 (eins der ersten..), Erstfahrt März 2012
> 10.110 km, 274.276 Hm
> ein Satz Oberrohrlager, ein Satz Schwingenlager, ein Lager an der Wippe - das wars - dafür aber nur breites Grinsen.......was will man mehr ?Anhang anzeigen 443878


Und offensichtlich eine Felge zerstört.


----------



## sugarbiker (13. Dezember 2015)

nicht ganz.....vorne musste die 26" Felge einer 27,5 weichen...........war ein DT EX1750LRS......hinten bleibt die robustere Felge drin.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hallo

Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber der Lenkkopfbereich in den Zeiten vor Vario Spin ist einfach schöner als die Neuen. 
Die Übergänge zu Gabel und Spacer sind viel harmonischer.

Gruß


----------



## sparkfan (13. Dezember 2015)

Form follows function


----------



## TomPouce (13. Dezember 2015)

Liteville 301 MK3 : B-day:: Love:


----------



## dersteini (13. Dezember 2015)

also meins sah nach heute so aus:


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich auch mit dienen.


----------



## bubinga (15. Dezember 2015)

Moin. Moin.

Ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit und habe jetzt vollzogen!
MK12-Raw durchscheinend gepulvert...
jetzt muss es nur noch dreckig werden!

Stay rude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (15. Dezember 2015)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Normansbike (15. Dezember 2015)

bubinga schrieb:


> Moin. Moin.
> 
> Ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit und habe jetzt vollzogen!
> MK12-Raw durchscheinend gepulvert...
> ...


Megageilesfarbenfrohestopgeschoss.


----------



## cubabluete (15. Dezember 2015)

Sehr viel liebe zum Detail, das purple bei den lackierten Teilen hast sicher nicht genau so wie das Hope purple hin gebracht - stimmts? Bei mir war nix zu machen. Ähnlich aber nicht gleich. Was ist durchscheinend gepulvert?


----------



## bubinga (15. Dezember 2015)

Die purple-farbigen Teile, welche nicht von Hope sind, sind nur foliert (Oracle). Ich habe leider noch keinen Lack gefunden, welcher wie das Elox aussieht. 
Der Pulverlack ist ein farbiger Top-Coat. Den Raw-Rahmen hab ich mit 800er Schleifpads (im Kreuzgang) geschliffen...
Die Schleifspuren sieht man noch durch den Lack. Der Farbton vom Lack variiert je nach Licht zwischen Gelb und Dunkelgrün...
Ich bin ziemlich geflasht von der Farbe und kriege mein Grinsen gerade nicht mehr weg

Die Parts sollten laut Plan ne Werksmaschine werden. Da Liteville aber anscheinend gerade mit sich selbst beschäftigt ist, hab ich es jetzt, Dank der Hilfe von Epic so aufgebaut.

Ein paar Syntace-Teile fehlen noch (Rockguard, X-Fix, Kettenführung, 30er Vorbau). Der 26er Shorty für hinten kommt auch noch... 
Aber sonst steht es. 
Und am Wochenende gehts in den Wald!!!


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Dezember 2015)

> Und am Wochenende gehts in den Wald!!!


Bloß nicht, da wird's dreckig..


----------



## bubinga (15. Dezember 2015)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Bloß nicht, da wird's dreckig..


Das wird auch Zeit...
Die Farbe blendet.
Bisher war ich so unterwegs: (darf ich das hier überhaupt zeigen)


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Dezember 2015)

Gehört eigentlich ins classic-Forum (schicker Rahmen), aber es zeigt, wie dringend du ein neues Bike brauchtest...


----------



## bubinga (15. Dezember 2015)

Das habe ich schon öfter gehört... (damit fährst du hier runter?)
Das 301 hat für mich übrigens in der Testfahrt gewonnen.
Die anderen Kandidaten waren SC Nomad (Platz 2), Ibis Mojo (Platz 3), 601 (Platz 4) und Norco Range (Platz 5).
Das 301 konnte sich also gegen eine prominente Konkurrenz durchsetzen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Dezember 2015)

bubinga schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon öfter gehört... (damit fährst du hier runter?)
> Das 301 hat für mich übrigens in der Testfahrt gewonnen.
> Die anderen Kandidaten waren SC Nomad (Platz 2), Ibis Mojo (Platz 3), 601 (Platz 4) und Norco Range (Platz 5).
> Das 301 konnte sich also gegen eine prominente Konkurrenz durchsetzen.



Klingt wie die Liste unserer Gruppe, außer Norco müsste mit Specialized enduro 29 ersetzt werden. 
Bin ich auch alle schon gefahren. Könnte die alle gar nicht so richtig in Reihenfolge setzen, jedes ist geil auf seine Art.


----------



## tommi101 (16. Dezember 2015)

bubinga schrieb:


> Die purple-farbigen Teile, welche nicht von Hope sind, sind nur foliert (Oracle). Ich habe leider noch keinen Lack gefunden, welcher wie das Elox aussieht.
> Der Pulverlack ist ein farbiger Top-Coat. Den Raw-Rahmen hab ich mit 800er Schleifpads (im Kreuzgang) geschliffen...
> Die Schleifspuren sieht man noch durch den Lack. Der Farbton vom Lack variiert je nach Licht zwischen Gelb und Dunkelgrün...
> Ich bin ziemlich geflasht von der Farbe und kriege mein Grinsen gerade nicht mehr weg
> ...



Das Bike ist wirklich ein Eyecatcher....und sieht dabei trotz der krassen Farbkontraste keineswegs nach Kirmesbude aus.
Da hat einer ein Händchen für Gestaltung - und Mut! 
Kannst Du vielleicht nochmal kurz was zum "schleifen im Kreuzgang" sagen? Stell ich mir irgendwie sehr mühselig vor.

Meine einzigste Kritik an dem Rad wären die Stahlflex-Leitungen, da hätte ich schwarze Kunststoffleitungen genommen.
Und als Hinterreifen den Shorty? Da würde ich lieber zum DHRII greifen....mit Shorty vorne eine überzeugende Kombi.

Ansonsten..... Top-Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Dezember 2015)

Gestern mit meinem Sohn noch eine kleine Runde gedreht bevor es dunkel wird.


----------



## echtorg (16. Dezember 2015)

Mk9 M mit lyrik stahlfeder ,es monarch und hinten und vorne minions und hope bremsen 
Gewicht 13,4 kilo

Sub   Arc 8''   3X in je 12L Gg
Dsp  Audison Bit Ten
Amp  Rockford BD1000.1


----------



## bubinga (16. Dezember 2015)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist wirklich ein Eyecatcher....und sieht dabei trotz der krassen Farbkontraste keineswegs nach Kirmesbude aus.
> Da hat einer ein Händchen für Gestaltung - und Mut!


Danke. (Ist auch mein Job )



tommi101 schrieb:


> Kannst Du vielleicht nochmal kurz was zum "schleifen im Kreuzgang" sagen? Stell ich mir irgendwie sehr mühselig vor.


2 Abende hab ich dran geschliffen, um den Dreck runter zu bekommen (Spuren von der Fertigung)
An der Wippe erkennt man ganz gut, wie transparent der Lack ist... Ich schau mal, ob ich bei Zeiten bessere Fotos bekomme.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Dezember 2015)

bubinga schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon öfter gehört... (damit fährst du hier runter?)
> Das 301 hat für mich übrigens in der Testfahrt gewonnen.
> Die anderen Kandidaten waren SC Nomad (Platz 2), Ibis Mojo (Platz 3), 601 (Platz 4) und Norco Range (Platz 5).
> Das 301 konnte sich also gegen eine prominente Konkurrenz durchsetzen.


 

Hehe, wahrscheinlich weil es dem Alten am nächsten kommt


----------



## bubinga (16. Dezember 2015)

Wieder Erwarten war das Ibis vom Gefühl her am dichtesten beim GT.
Das 301 gab mir die meiste Sicherheit.
Bergab war das 601 beeindruckend. 
Aber hier in Hamburg muss ich halt alle 200 m wieder Bergauf kurbeln.


----------



## AK47 (18. Dezember 2015)

Onkel_Stussi schrieb:


> So MK9 Nachfolger ist fertig
> 
> Liteville 301 MK12 Gr. L 160MM
> Schaltung komplett Shimano 2x11 fach 24/34
> ...


----------



## cubabluete (18. Dezember 2015)

Fesch.


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Dezember 2015)

bubinga schrieb:


> Der 26er Shorty für hinten kommt auch noch...



Wenn der Nobby Nic dann über ist, gib mal bescheid. 

Geiles Teil! Gibt's diesen Lasureffekt auch in dunklem Rot? Wo hast du das machen lassen?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2015)

am Eingang in den Trail.
Jetzt geh ich erstmal in die Werkstatt. Der Nobby Nic (hinten) fliegt runter. Der kann ja nix. Rutscht überall sobald es etwas feucht ist und bricht unkontrolliert seitlich aus wenn das Hinterrad mal blockiert. Furchtbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (19. Dezember 2015)

Da nimmst du meine Frage vorweg. Wollte mir für hinten grad nen NN kaufen, da ich meinen MK RS leider nicht schlauchlos dicht bekomme. 
Ein Kumpel hat noch nen Spezi Ground Control 2,3 da, hat den mal jemand probiert?


----------



## emizneo (19. Dezember 2015)

hi,
habe den Ground Control hinten. Super Reifen, habe ihn in der Control bzw in der Grid Variante. Letztere hat nochmal etwas besseren Grip durch die weichere Karkasse. Der Ground Control ist ein sehr gut rollender leichter Reifen. Ich fahre fast durchweg Speci Reifen nach vielen anderen Reifen. Von Schwalbe bin ich längst weg. Zur Zeit fahre ich Ground Control und Conti Rubber Q. Race Sport tubless.
Am Anfang etwas mehr Milch nehmen 100ml und immer wieder schütteln drehen schütteln...usw und danach am besten fahren gehen. Dann hält er gut die Luft, ging bis jetzt bei jedem RS.

natürlich ist der Ground Control kein Reifen für grobe Geröllwüsten oder Downhillpisten.
Ich nutze ihn als Allmountain Reifen im Alpenvorland und Alpentouren.


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab's mit dem MK mehrfach probiert, vorher mit Milch eingestrichen, dann mit 100ml montiert, gedreht, geschwenkt.... Vergeblich, es zischt an der kompletten Seitenwand. 
Ok, dann probiere ich den Spezi mal, mehr als Allmountain muss er bei mir nicht können. Für derbere Sachen hab ich zur Not noch Hans Dampf da. Hoffe nur, dass die 2,3 nicht so schmächtig sind.


----------



## emizneo (19. Dezember 2015)

kommt bei mir auf einer Dt Swiss Ex471 25mm Innenmaulweite auf ca. 58mm. Karkassen bzw. Stollenbreite ca gleich.


----------



## Sickgirl (19. Dezember 2015)

Habe mein Liteville inzwischen auch nochmal komplett umgebaut:

Mit der XTR Trail bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden und habe jetzt eine Formula RO.  Dann habe ich einen kurhzen Versuch mit der XTR 1x11 gemacht aber für mich nicht als tauglich befunden. Und jetzt auf 2x11 umgestell.

Vorne fahre ich 38-28 mehr geht nicht mit dem Umwerfer. Hinten habe ich jetzt eine PG1170 mit 11-36. Die habe ich modifziert so daß sie auf den 10fach Freilauf passt.


----------



## bubinga (19. Dezember 2015)

Rückmeldung von der Jungfernfahrt!

Das Teil ist sensationell. Hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt.
Morgen gehts weiter!!!



Famulus36 schrieb:


> Gibt's diesen Lasureffekt auch in dunklem Rot? Wo hast du das machen lassen?


Schau mal unter prismatic powders. Das ist der Lackhersteller. Die haben mir sogar Muster aus den Staaten geschickt.
Auf deren Seite sind mehrere Beschichter angegeben. Ich war bei Pulver Nord und total zufrieden.

Heute war der Boden recht trocken. (daher auch kein Schlammfoto)
Der Nobby Nic bleibt nach der Tour heute erst mal drauf...
Stand heute bin ich top zufrieden!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (19. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Ich hab's mit dem MK mehrfach probiert, vorher mit Milch eingestrichen, dann mit 100ml montiert, gedreht, geschwenkt.... Vergeblich, es zischt an der kompletten Seitenwand.
> Ok, dann probiere ich den Spezi mal, mehr als Allmountain muss er bei mir nicht können. Für derbere Sachen hab ich zur Not noch Hans Dampf da. Hoffe nur, dass die 2,3 nicht so schmächtig sind.


Nix mit Milch einreiben, sondern Reifen mit bremsenreiniger ausreiben.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Dezember 2015)

TomPouce schrieb:


> Liteville 301 MK3 : B-day:: Love:


Was hast du denn für eine Lampenhalterung? 
Danke.
Sorry für ot.


----------



## Famulus36 (20. Dezember 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Nix mit Milch einreiben, sondern Reifen mit bremsenreiniger ausreiben.


Hab ich auch gemacht vorher.


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2015)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für eine Lampenhalterung?
> Danke.
> Sorry für ot.


Für mich sieht es nach Original Lupine für die Betty aus.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Dezember 2015)

Kruko schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es nach Original Lupine für die Betty aus.


würde auch auf original Lupine tippen, gibt es jetzt auch für die Wilma. Leider nur für die neue Ausführung.
Wer wie ich eine alte Wilma besitzt und keinen Schnellspanner braucht, kann an der Lampe auch die Lupine Gopro Adapter montieren und als Lenkerhalterung z.B. einen von K_EDGE nehmen


----------



## andi74 (20. Dezember 2015)

Mein "neues" MK 11 nach dem Aufbau.
Will 26'' und 9-fach noch eine Weile weiterfahren (so kann ich mit meinem 101 weiterhin die Laufräder wunderbar hin und herwechseln und bin flexibel, was das Einsatzgebiet angeht).








Junfernfahrt


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2015)

andi74 schrieb:


> Mein "neues" MK 11 nach dem Aufbau.
> Will 26'' und 9-fach noch eine Weile weiterfahren (so kann ich mit meinem 101 weiterhin die Laufräder wunderbar hin und herwechseln und bin flexibel, was das Einsatzgebiet angeht).
> 
> 
> ...


ah , teufelshöle


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2015)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> würde auch auf original Lupine tippen, gibt es jetzt auch für die Wilma. Leider nur für die neue Ausführung.



Wobei ich die alte Halterung an der Wilma und Betty anwenderfreundlicher finde. Die Befestigung mittels O-Ring war super. 

Sorry für das OT


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Famulus36 (20. Dezember 2015)

Nach meinem Gelaber nochn Bild von meiner kurzen Roll-Runde:







Der Spezi war sofort dicht, rollt wunderbar. Der Hobel ist nun vorn wie hinten ne Ecke schmaler bereift, die Contis in 2,4 waren schon wulstiger. Aber ich hab hier eh keine Eisdiele in der Nähe. 
Wie sich das Ganze gripmässig verhält, werde ich sehn, für unsere Lausitzer Tagebaufolgelandschaften wirds wohl reichen. Gewicht nebenbei jetzt bei 12,6kg.


----------



## Normansbike (20. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nach meinem Gelaber nochn Bild von meiner kurzen Roll-Runde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Rahmengrösse? Daten...
Kriege meines nicht mehr runter vom Gewicht. Wüßte zumindest nicht wo ohne Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (20. Dezember 2015)

Schau in deinen Thread.

MK8 L mit DT-Swiss und 140er Hebeln, X-Fusion Sweep 27,5 160mm, Radsatz vorn Sun Ringlé Charger Pro 27,5 mit Nobby Nic 2,25, hinten Charger Comp 26 mit Specialized Ground Control 2,3, jeweils tubeless, Bremse Avid Elixir CR mit Hope-Discs 203/180mm, Kurbel Race Face Turbine mit 32er NW-Kettenblatt, Schaltung Sram X9 Midcage, Kassette XT mit Leonardi General Lee 25-40, Telestütze Blacx, Sattel und Griffe SQ-Lab, Lenker Felt Compulsion Carbon, Vorbau Easton Haven 55mm, Pedale Reverse Escape.
Durchweg keine teuren Edelteile, leichtes Material gibt's auch für wenig Geld. Die Kassette z.B. hat mit Leonardi 60€ gekostet und ist mit 305g leichter als ne originale XT-Kassette.
Potential wäre noch beim Radsatz, wenn ich doch mal irgendwann auf 1x11 umrüste, dann wirds evtl. ein DT-Swiss Spline oder sowas.
Sattel und Griffe sind auch relativ schwer, aber da ist mir der Komfort wichtiger.


----------



## andi74 (20. Dezember 2015)

peter metz schrieb:


> ah , teufelshöle


Genau. Kennst dich ja eh dort bestens aus. Haben uns schon mal im Klumbertal an der Treppenabfahrt bei der Mittelmühle getroffen.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Dezember 2015)

Nebenbei: das Hinterrad hat 24 Speichen.


----------



## Famulus36 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hast recht, hab grad nochmal nachgezählt. 

Ich hab's bisher trotzdem nicht krumm bekommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Dezember 2015)

Das kommt noch


----------



## 0815p (20. Dezember 2015)

andi74 schrieb:


> Genau. Kennst dich ja eh dort bestens aus. Haben uns schon mal im Klumbertal an der Treppenabfahrt bei der Mittelmühle getroffen.


stimmt


----------



## Normansbike (20. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Schau in deinen Thread.
> 
> MK8 L mit DT-Swiss und 140er Hebeln, X-Fusion Sweep 27,5 160mm, Radsatz vorn Sun Ringlé Charger Pro 27,5 mit Nobby Nic 2,25, hinten Charger Comp 26 mit Specialized Ground Control 2,3, jeweils tubeless, Bremse Avid Elixir CR mit Hope-Discs 203/180mm, Kurbel Race Face Turbine mit 32er NW-Kettenblatt, Schaltung Sram X9 Midcage, Kassette XT mit Leonardi General Lee 25-40, Telestütze Blacx, Sattel und Griffe SQ-Lab, Lenker Felt Compulsion Carbon, Vorbau Easton Haven 55mm, Pedale Reverse Escape.
> Durchweg keine teuren Edelteile, leichtes Material gibt's auch für wenig Geld. Die Kassette z.B. hat mit Leonardi 60€ gekostet und ist mit 305g leichter als ne originale XT-Kassette.
> ...


Fugget, stimmt, sorry! War so geblendet von dieser Schönheit das es mich doch glatt ....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Dezember 2015)

Kruko schrieb:


> Wobei ich die alte Halterung an der Wilma und Betty anwenderfreundlicher finde. Die Befestigung mittels O-Ring war super.


ich fand/finde es fummlig insbesondere mit Handschuhen und auch nicht frei von "Fehlbedienung" was dazu führte, dass mir die schweineteure Lampe nur noch am Kabel baumelnd am Lenker hing......


----------



## Obiwan (21. Dezember 2015)

> Gibt's diesen Lasureffekt auch in dunklem Rot?


Da hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Wenn du mal weitere Infos hast kannst du dich ja mal melden.



> Ein Kumpel hat noch nen Spezi Ground Control 2,3 da, hat den mal jemand probiert?


Fahre den GC jetzt auch seid Ende Sommer. Drauf ziehen, Milch rein, dicht. Hab ich mit dem Conti MK nicht hinbekommen. Ständig Luftverlust und zum Schluß hatt er auch noch geeiert.
Der GC fährt sich als Allmountain Reifen gut. Auch jetzt bei den niedrigeren Temperaturen noch.
Im Frühjahr kommt aber der Schwalbe Rock Razer wieder drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubinga (23. Dezember 2015)

Obiwan schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch Interesse dran. Wenn du mal weitere Infos hast kannst du dich ja mal melden.
> 
> Wer suchet... der findet...
> dunkelrot als Topcoat:
> ...


----------



## Normansbike (23. Dezember 2015)

Frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch an euch alle.


----------



## Blauerbaer (23. Dezember 2015)

MK12 in L 160mm Pike 160mm 29" vorne 27,5 hinten nach der ersten ausfahrt ein echt gelungene sache (ausser der Gabel die möchte nicht so wie Ich wird im Jahr 2016 gleich wieder zum Service geschickt).


----------



## cubabluete (23. Dezember 2015)

Blauerbaer schrieb:


> MK12 in L 160mm Pike 160mm 29" vorne 27,5 hinten nach der ersten ausfahrt ein echt gelungene sache (ausser der Gabel die möchte nicht so wie Ich wird im Jahr 2016 gleich wieder zum Service geschickt).Anhang anzeigen 446750


Klassischer Aufbau und alle Spacer die du im Keller gefunden hast, hast auch gleich rauf geschmissen


----------



## TheRace (23. Dezember 2015)

Soooo Mädschers!
Mein erstes LV Jahr ist geschafft
Am 21.12.2014 war die Jungfernfahrt mit meiner 10-Years-Edition.

3900km
1 neue Pike auf Garantie (ist beim Radeln immer weiter eingesackt)
2 neue Reverbs auf Garantie (sackte 5mm ein und hatte seitliches Spiel)
Umstieg auf Schwalbe MM und HD weil die Contis schlauchlos nicht dicht werden wollten
3 Ketten
200ml Docblue
1 Abflug an Gardasee
Regelmässige Wartung

Astreine Kiste, alles richtig gemacht!


Wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (23. Dezember 2015)

Blauerbaer schrieb:


> MK12 in L 160mm Pike 160mm 29" vorne 27,5 hinten nach der ersten ausfahrt ein echt gelungene sache (ausser der Gabel die möchte nicht so wie Ich wird im Jahr 2016 gleich wieder zum Service geschickt).Anhang anzeigen 446750


Fox gibt auf maximal 3cm spacer Garantie wegen den Hebelkräften. 160er 29er Pike!?  Was hastn da jetzt für einen Lenkwinkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (23. Dezember 2015)

Hier mein Youngtimer im "Winter"schlaf...wir warten auf den Start in die Saison Nr. 5...


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2015)

Saisonende, Winter, wo?! 

Willingen 22. Dezember 2015


----------



## Normansbike (23. Dezember 2015)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Hier mein Youngtimer im "Winter"schlaf...wir warten auf den Start in die Saison Nr. 5...


Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem Dämpfer ? Überlege mir einen für das mk12 zu holen...


----------



## RadTotal (23. Dezember 2015)

Winterzeit (mit und ohne Schnee) ist Hardtailzeit...

Dämpfer wurde von @Zipfelklatsche auf mich und das 301 angepasst. Wird dann im Frühjahr ausführlich getestet um zu sehen, ob er mit dem gepushten Fox mithalten kann. Er (und auch ich) sind aber zuversichtlich, dass da was gscheites dabei rauskommt.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Dezember 2015)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Saisonende, Winter, wo?!
> 
> Willingen 22. Dezember 2015


Bike steht genau richtig,in richtung siggis hütte.prost und schöne weihnachten.


----------



## Mountain77 (23. Dezember 2015)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Bike steht genau richtig,in richtung siggis hütte.prost und schöne weihnachten.


War ohne die Kegelklubs und Jungesellenabschiede echt ruhig dort oben! 
Schöne Feiertage!


----------



## Blauerbaer (23. Dezember 2015)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Klassischer Aufbau und alle Spacer die du im Keller gefunden hast, hast auch gleich rauf geschmissen


Ne die Spacer sind fast alle rausgeflogen nur noch die Liteville Standart drinnen


----------



## Blauerbaer (23. Dezember 2015)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Fox gibt auf maximal 3cm spacer Garantie wegen den Hebelkräften. 160er 29er Pike!?  Was hastn da jetzt für einen Lenkwinkel?


Steuerrohrwinkel
64,3°


----------



## Famulus36 (25. Dezember 2015)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Hier mein Youngtimer im "Winter"schlaf..



MK8/9? Schick!


----------



## Famulus36 (25. Dezember 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Umstieg auf Schwalbe MM und HD weil die Contis schlauchlos nicht dicht werden wollten



Nicht mal die Protection?
Ich hab irgendwie auch kein Glück mit tubeless, der jetzt hinten montierte Spezi Ground Control war am nächsten Tag auch platt, die Milch drückt es an mehreren Stellen durch die Seitenwand. Der vordere Nobby Nic hält bis jetzt einigermaßen dicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (25. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nicht mal die Protection?
> Ich hab irgendwie auch kein Glück mit tubeless, der jetzt hinten montierte Spezi Ground Control war am nächsten Tag auch platt, die Milch drückt es an mehreren Stellen durch die Seitenwand. Der vordere Nobby Nic hält bis jetzt einigermaßen dicht.


Das dauert auch bis zu 3 Tagen, habe  die Reifen immer nach 12std. vor und nach der Arbeit geschüttelt, gedreht und auf eine Seite gelegt. Danach waren sie dicht.


----------



## TheRace (25. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Nicht mal die Protection?
> Ich hab irgendwie auch kein Glück mit tubeless, der jetzt hinten montierte Spezi Ground Control war am nächsten Tag auch platt, die Milch drückt es an mehreren Stellen durch die Seitenwand. Der vordere Nobby Nic hält bis jetzt einigermaßen dicht.



Die Protection hatte ich im 3. Anlauf dicht - eine Woche hat die Luft gehalten, dann hatte ich eines Morgens zwischen Felge und Mantel feuchte Stellen und nen halben Platten.
Das reichte mir ...

Komischerweise hat mein HD nach über 1000 km auf der Lauffläche feuchte stellen, aber die Luft hält.
Keine Ahnung, warum am nächsten Tag immer feuchte Stellen zu sehen sind.
Milch zu alt?


----------



## RadTotal (25. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> MK8/9? Schick!



MK9...einfach zeitlos schön diese 301er Rahmen


----------



## Famulus36 (25. Dezember 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Milch zu alt?


Glaub ich nicht, ist ne frisch gekaufte Flasche von Schwalbe.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Dezember 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat mein HD nach über 1000 km auf der Lauffläche feuchte stellen, aber die Luft hält.
> Keine Ahnung, warum am nächsten Tag immer feuchte Stellen zu sehen sind.
> Milch zu alt?


sind i.d.R. Dornen von denen die abgebrochenen Spitzen noch im Gummi stecken.


----------



## Famulus36 (26. Dezember 2015)

Na so langsam wird's etwas dichter.
Letzte Modifikationen für dieses Jahr, ne KS LEV statt der Blacx und ein 66Sick El Flaco:


----------



## TheRace (26. Dezember 2015)

Famulus36 schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, ist ne frisch gekaufte Flasche von Schwalbe.


Ich meinte auch eher meine Milch ...
Ist ein gutes halbes Jahr im Reifen, altert Milch im Reifen?


----------



## DC. (26. Dezember 2015)

TheRace schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher meine Milch ...
> Ist ein gutes halbes Jahr im Reifen, altert Milch im Reifen?



Ja, die Flüssigkeit "verdunstet", zurück bleibt ne Latexkoralle. Zumindest bei meiner NoTubes-Milch.
Schwitzende Reifen gibts immer wieder. Mein Rock Razor ist auch außen immer recht feucht an der Flanke, seltener an der Lauffläche. Liegt dann aber an der Karkasse, solang er dicht ist und die Luft hält, ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Brixton (26. Dezember 2015)

Scheiß aufs LV, richtig geil ist nur der Fuhrpark im Hintergrund!



Famulus36 schrieb:


> Na so langsam wird's etwas dichter.
> Letzte Modifikationen für dieses Jahr, ne KS LEV statt der Blacx und ein 66Sick El Flaco:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Famulus36 (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## DC. (31. Dezember 2015)

Letzte Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr, hat Bock gemacht!


----------



## Blauerbaer (31. Dezember 2015)

nach meiner letzten Ausfahrt (31.12.2015 und vorm waschen)


----------



## manfred.hs (31. Dezember 2015)

Endlich darf auch ich mich zu den Litevillern zählen.
Hier mein 301 nach seinen ersten Metern.


----------



## cubabluete (1. Januar 2016)

Gibt es auch gescheite Fotos?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Gibt es auch gescheite Fotos?


Im Album in 4000 x ebbes 
http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/19/1943/1943303-yu4qwpygyb9h-img20151228135253-original.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2016)

Neujahrstour:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2016)

Was hastn jetzt hinten drauf nach NN? HD?


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2016)

Ist wieder der alte HD. Den fahre ich jetzt bis die Saison geht richtig runter und dann überlege ich noch einmal in Ruhe. Evtl. wird es auch TK 2,4" hinten mit Baron oder Kaiser 2,4" vorn.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (1. Januar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was hastn jetzt hinten drauf nach NN? HD?


wenn man sich das Bild in Groß anschaut, kann man Hans Dampf lesen....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ist wieder der alte HD. Den fahre ich jetzt bis die Saison geht richtig runter und dann überlege ich noch einmal in Ruhe. Evtl. wird es auch TK 2,4" hinten mit Baron oder Kaiser 2,4" vorn.


Wurde mir so von einem Forumsmitglied im BOS Thread als Gripmonster empfohlen. TK hinten und Kaiser oder Baron vorne. 
Black Chili ist anscheinend nicht gleich Black Chili. Der MK ist der härteste mit dem wenigsten Grip, dann der TK der weicher ist als der MK dadurch mehr Grip und der Baron und Kaiser sind nochmal weicher als der TK, Monstergrip. 
Der Kaiser soll sogar noch relativ gut rollen. 
Eins kann ich dir aber gleich sagen, mit dem TK 2.4 hast hinten wenig Platz, solltest du also im Matsch fahren, dann wird das nix. 
Ansonsten, super Kombo, machst nix falsch damit.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2016)

........in der BOS ist genauso viel Platz wie hinten im XL MK11/10.


----------



## Blauerbaer (1. Januar 2016)

Nach der Neujahrstour:


----------



## Normansbike (1. Januar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ........in der BOS ist genauso viel Platz wie hinten im XL MK11/10.


Baut die Pike höher? Sprich, an der Brücke mehr Platz!?


----------



## Normansbike (1. Januar 2016)

Blauerbaer schrieb:


> Nach der Neujahrstour:Anhang anzeigen 449065 Anhang anzeigen 449066


Erst waschen dann dreckig!? Man erzählt sich das man es andersrum macht, weiß aber nicht da ich es fast nie Wasche..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2016)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred.hs (1. Januar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Baut die Pike höher? Sprich, an der Brücke mehr Platz!?



in der pike ist mit dem TK in 2.4 fast noch weniger Platz. Wenns mal matschig wird streifts fast durchgegend am Marshguard.
Foto hab ich leider grad nicht zur Hand


----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2016)

manfred.hs schrieb:


> in der pike ist mit dem TK in 2.4 fast noch weniger Platz. Wenns mal matschig wird streifts fast durchgegend am Marshguard.
> Foto hab ich leider grad nicht zur Hand



Echt!?  Soweit mir bekannt, benutzt BOS bei der 26 & 27.5 Version das gleiche Casting. Wundert mich daher, dass Pike ähnlich.


----------



## Blauerbaer (2. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht von der Pike 160mm 29" mit Hans Dampf SG und einem Ikea Marshguard (2mm dick)


manfred.hs schrieb:


> in der pike ist mit dem TK in 2.4 fast noch weniger Platz. Wenns mal matschig wird streifts fast durchgegend am Marshguard.
> Foto hab ich leider grad nicht zur Hand





dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Echt!?  Soweit mir bekannt, benutzt BOS bei der 26 & 27.5 Version das gleiche Casting. Wundert mich daher, dass Pike ähnlich.


----------



## manfred.hs (2. Januar 2016)

Hier die Variante 650B mit TK in 2.4


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2016)

Dann sollte das auch hinten gehen. Magic Marry ist genauso dick. Mit Plasteblech inkompatibel da es an der Pike dann ständig schleift.


----------



## Blauerbaer (2. Januar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Dann sollte das auch hinten gehen. Magic Marry ist genauso dick. Mit Plasteblech inkompatibel da es an der Pike dann ständig schleift.


Ein Kumpel von mir fährt vorne den MM mit Marshguard und das geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2016)

Mit der W35 ist das bei mir sehr eng. Hängt wahrscheinlich auch von der Form des Guards ab. Meiner ist relativ rund.
Mir taugt es nicht.


----------



## Blauerbaer (2. Januar 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mit der W35 ist das bei mir sehr eng. Hängt wahrscheinlich auch von der Form des Guards ab. Meiner ist relativ rund.
> Mir taugt es nicht.


Das ist möglich ich fahre auch die W35 aber mit dem HD.
Mein Kumpel fährt Roval Felgen mit dem MM auf seinem Enduro.


----------



## Chisum (4. Januar 2016)

Hier mal mein MK 12, Farbe RAL 3020 matt, 27,5 v/h. Das erste Bild trifft die Farbe am besten, beim zweiten war der Farbsensor überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauerbaer (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Chisum, was fährst du für einen Dämpfer? und wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/chisum.43218/*


Chisum schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK 12, Farbe RAL 3020 matt, 27,5 v/h. Das erste Bild trifft die Farbe am besten, beim zweiten war der Farbsensor überfordert.


----------



## cubabluete (4. Januar 2016)

Schaut nach 2016er  float x aus.


----------



## AC-Stef (5. Januar 2016)

Chisum schrieb:


> Hier mal mein MK 12, Farbe RAL 3020 matt, 27,5 v/h. Das erste Bild trifft die Farbe am besten, beim zweiten war der Farbsensor überfordert.



 ich steh auf farbig


----------



## Normansbike (5. Januar 2016)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> ich steh auf farbig


Und ich erst...
Echt schön das rot.


----------



## TREK_er (5. Januar 2016)

Ja, echt schöne Farbe, kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor... 
ebenfalls v, h 27.5"


----------



## zwillingsbike (10. Januar 2016)

mal wieder ordinär schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dre (10. Januar 2016)

mal wieder ordinär schön 

Der Reifen vorne ist geil, oder? Denn fahre ich auch und der macht richtig Spaß, im Dreck.


----------



## Normansbike (10. Januar 2016)

wueand schrieb:


> mal wieder ordinär schwarz


Black Pearl


----------



## zwillingsbike (10. Januar 2016)

super Reifen für vorne @dre - hinten würde es bei den aktuellen Bedingungen denke ich auch gut nen Hans Dampf vertragen.
und @Normansbike - ich taufe mein Schätzchen jetzt "Black Pearl" wenn du nichts dagegen hast  - passt


----------



## Normansbike (10. Januar 2016)

Immer wieder gerne @wueand


----------



## dre (10. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Mary auch hinten drauf. Die Karre klebt am Boden, auch bei schrägen Matschhängen, genial. Nur auf dem Weg in dem Wald auf der Straße (bei mir immer 14 km) geht das Ding voll in die Beine. Trotzdem, würde ich immer wieder nehem, habe ich jetzt auch auf meinem 601 montiert.
Aber jetzt wieder zurück zum 301.


----------



## cubabluete (10. Januar 2016)

wueand schrieb:


> super Reifen für vorne @dre - hinten würde es bei den aktuellen Bedingungen denke ich auch gut nen Hans Dampf vertragen.
> und @Normansbike - ich taufe mein Schätzchen jetzt "Black Pearl" wenn du nichts dagegen hast  - passt


Wenn die Stollen nicht einreißen würden


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Januar 2016)

Bin auch wieder stolzer Liteville Fahrer.
Nach Jahren der Abstinenz aufgrund des 29" Booms wieder dabei und richtig froh drüber.
MK11, 160mm, VR650b, HR26", 12480g


----------



## TheRace (18. Januar 2016)

Wie schafft ihr nur diese Gewichte..? 
M ist wenig leichter als L.
Ich fahre 2x10 X.0.
Meine Edition mit Schwalbe MM und HD bringt's auf 14 Kilo.
1x11 + M/L Differenz machen doch keine 1,5 kg aus?!


----------



## DC. (18. Januar 2016)

Die Griffe sind auch bestimmt leichter als deine


Den rest macht die Waage 

Gewicht egal, sind nur zahlen aufm Papier, fahren solls gut.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2016)

TheRace schrieb:


> Ich fahre 2x10 X.0.
> Meine Edition mit Schwalbe MM und HD bringt's auf 14 Kilo.
> 1x11 + M/L Differenz machen doch keine 1,5 kg aus?!


die ~12,5kg halte ich für erreichbar
aber....
1. bist du dir sicher dass deine Waage richtig geht ? 
2. man müsste beide (alle) Bikes immer am gleichen Waagentyp wiegen um tatsächlich vergleichbare Gewichte zu bekommen
3. er hat neben 1x auch sonst leichtes Zeug drauf  (XTR, Carbon Lenker,...)
4. stecken bei dir Schläuche in den Reifen und bei ihm isses vielleicht tubeless mit der minimal Menge Milch?
5. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRace (18. Januar 2016)

Die Griffe?  Ja... 32g aufm Papier.

Aber bissi, hier bissi da....1,5 kg?

ok... mein Bock rollt prima mit Hüftgold.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2016)

TheRace schrieb:


> Die Griffe?  Ja... 32g aufm Papier.
> 
> Aber bissi, hier bissi da....1,5 kg?
> 
> ok... mein Bock rollt prima mit Hüftgold.


es sind tatsächlich die Kleinigkeiten die sich schnell addieren,  die1,5kg sind da echt schnell zusammen
allein deine Pedale wiegen gegenüber den leichten Klickies einiges mehr, dann noch die SCS, der Inbus in der Achse, die Griffe, Umwerfer, Trigger links, 1 Kettenblatt weniger, leichtere Kurbel, .....

btw, warum hast du den Sattelschnellspanner so montiert ?



eigentlich ist doch bei den LV der Klemmschlitz vorne vorgesehen (=weniger Dreck drinnen)


----------



## TheRace (19. Januar 2016)

Ja. die Pedale sind in der Tat nicht leicht....
ok. Die Summe macht es dann doch.

Beim Schnellspanner habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht... :|
Aber hast Recht. Werde ich asap ändern.
Thx!


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Januar 2016)

Griffe
Reifen
2-Fach mit Bash
Bremse
Laufräder?
Kassette?
Reifen

Das läppert sich. An die zwölf kommste sinnvoll nur, wenn auch das letzte Teil mit Bedacht gewählt ist.


----------



## nikst4 (19. Januar 2016)

@ Schnellspanner: In der Anleitung ist er meines Erinnerns teils nach hinten montiert.

Grund: bei Rahmen der Größe S und kleiner gibt´s anscheinend irgend ein Problem wenn man ihn nach vorn montiert...


----------



## Pirania65 (19. Januar 2016)

nikst4 schrieb:


> @ Schnellspanner: In der Anleitung ist er meines Erinnerns teils nach hinten montiert.
> 
> Grund: bei Rahmen der Größe S und kleiner gibt´s anscheinend irgend ein Problem wenn man ihn nach vorn montiert...


 
nur bei XS (zumindest bei MK12)

Mein MK12 in S wiegt 12,7 kg (Werksmaschine All Mountain vo. hi. 26").
Mit P6 und 1 Fach kämme ich auf knapp unter 12 kg.
Allerdings bewege ich mich erfolgreich Richtung 13 und mit DH LRS 13,5 kg zu 
Wenn es Sinn hat, ist ok finde ich.


----------



## cubabluete (19. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub, dass man mit stabilen Komponenten zu einem vernünftigen Preis sich irgendwo zwischen 13 und 13,5 KG bewegt.


----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich glaub, dass man mit stabilen Komponenten zu einem vernünftigen Preis sich irgendwo zwischen 13 und 13,5 KG bewegt.


Stimmt! 13,3kg und ja, mit dreifach und und und und...
Nur 26" rollt besser! Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## dre (21. Januar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> ...Nur 26" rollt besser! Zumindest bei mir.



Unfahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (21. Januar 2016)

dre schrieb:


> Unfahrbar.


Dachte ich vor dem mk12 auch, und jetzt? Na jetzt denk ich genauso wie vorher aber eher nachher als da vor, oder so...


----------



## Andi_72 (21. Januar 2016)

dre schrieb:


> Unfahrbar.



Die wahren Helden fahren 26" !

twenty nine kann jeder...


----------



## SirToby82 (22. Januar 2016)

Wo gerade 26" angesprochen wird, hätte noch ein neues ungefahrenes Syntace W35 M Vorderrad günstig abzugeben...
 Falls Interesse besteht, melden!

Schönes WE


----------



## loui-w (24. Januar 2016)

So, es wird mal wieder Zeit für aktuelle Fotos von meinen Bikes.
Da wäre zum einen das Mk4, das gestern als Organspender für mein altes Rotwild herhalten musste.

Vorgestern sah es noch so aus (120/130mm, 10,8 kg):





Gestern hat es dann einige seiner alten Teile wieder bekommen, die zeitweise mal im Mk9 verbaut waren und zuletzt ungenutzt in der Ecke standen (150/130mm. 12,4 kg):





Das Mk9 hat in den letzten 12 Monaten eine neue Gabel, neue Laufräder und zuletzt noch einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen und wiegt jetzt 13,96kg (160/140 mm):





fast vergessen: Die Reveb wurde gegen eine Lev Dx getauscht.


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Januar 2016)

Gott sieht das niedlich aus. 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das?


----------



## DC. (25. Januar 2016)

richtiges "Pummelchen" 
Für meinen Geschmack zu dicke Reifen in Kombination mit den Felgen, zu dicker Dämpfer, zu dicker Bash.
Aber so lang es dir gefällt und gut fährt, wayne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loui-w (25. Januar 2016)

Ich mag 2-rädrige Pummelchen. 
Das Mk9 ist ein S,  das Mk4 ein M Rahmen.


----------



## Kizou (2. Februar 2016)

Jan35i schrieb:


> War noch nicht im trail unterwegs aber den unterschied merkst schon beim fahren in der Ebene. Ich erhoffe mir mehr gefühlte Sicherheit im steilen im hochalpinen und n bisschen mehr Stabilität beim ballern. Werde gern berichten


Hi, kannst Du mal ein Bild mit - 1,5 " einstellen ?

Danke

Gruss


----------



## DC. (2. Februar 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Letzte Ausfahrt für dieses Jahr, hat Bock gemacht!


guckst du da!


----------



## CalvinSK (2. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mich auch über einen Bericht freuen, der so die subjektiven Unterschiede zu 0° und -1,5° beschreibt.


----------



## DC. (5. Februar 2016)

Der Lenkwinkel ist flacher, merkt man auch, muss man mögen, bzw. sich dran gewöhnen. 
Hat mit 140er Hebel und gleichgroßen Rädern vo/hi, bei langsamer fahrt (geradeaus oder in Kurven) minimale Tendenz abzukippen, mit 160er Hebel nicht.  -1,5° sind bei Highspeed laufruhiger. 
Für mich war es eine gute Investition!

Was sind denn deine Erwartungen?


----------



## CalvinSK (5. Februar 2016)

Noch mehr Souveränität im sehr steilen und verblocktem Gelände, ohne zu unhandlich und untersteuernd zu werden.
Aber da ich mit 0° derzeit sehr gut auskomme, werde ich wahrscheinlich eher dabei bleiben.
Sind immer mal so wieder Hirngespinste, die mich plagen!


----------



## Shabba (6. Februar 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hi, kannst Du mal ein Bild mit - 1,5 " einstellen ?
> 
> Danke
> 
> Gruss



Fahre vorne 27,5 und hinten 26 und finde es vom Fahrgefühl nach dem Umbau sogar besser, auch auf der geraden. Dachte eigentlich man merkt es enorm in der Ebene, ist aber nicht der Fall.

Hier mal Bilder...
Ohne Variospin:




Mit Variospin:


----------



## Toolkid (6. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe schon, das wirkt sich massiv auf die Sattelhöhe aus.


----------



## Andi_72 (6. Februar 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, das wirkt sich massiv auf die Sattelhöhe aus.


Und die kurbelstellung;-))


----------



## Shabba (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (6. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht beide Bilder so untereinander anordnen, dass man zwei senkrechte Linien ziehen kann?
Einmal durch beide Tretlager, und dann durch die Achse VR. Dann dürfte der Abstand zur Achse des "anderen"  VR besser zu erkennen sein.


----------



## Wurzel1000 (7. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem MK 11 mit Fox Fahrwerk


----------



## Wurzel1000 (7. Februar 2016)

und noch eins auf dem man vielleicht etwas mehr erkennt...


----------



## sugarbiker (11. Februar 2016)

*@Wurzel1000*
Verrate mir mal deine Reifenkombie....


----------



## Wurzel1000 (11. Februar 2016)

Vorne highroller II, hinten Minion dhr IÌ. Jeweils 2,3 breit TL montiert. Für den Sommer kommt aber hinten was leichter rollendes drauf.


----------



## sugarbiker (11. Februar 2016)

Wurzel1000 schrieb:


> Vorne highroller II, hinten Minion dhr IÌ. Jeweils 2,3 breit TL montiert. Für den Sommer kommt aber hinten was leichter rollendes drauf.


vorne maxterra und hinten dual...sorry bin aber selbst gerade am suchen ......


----------



## Wurzel1000 (11. Februar 2016)

Joup. Stimmt genau.


----------



## Kizou (23. Februar 2016)

Hier mal mein 601 Nachfolger.
Ist gerade fertig geworden.
Noch ungefahren .


----------



## EL_Se (23. Februar 2016)

Sieht gut aus mit dem lila. Gefällt mir obwohl ich sonst nicht so auf schwarz stehe 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (23. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein vernünftiges Standbild !


----------



## Pirania65 (23. Februar 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hier mal ein vernünftiges Standbild !Anhang anzeigen 466096


 Viel zu bunt!


----------



## renntiger (26. Februar 2016)

Scheint irgendwie wenig Platz zu sein zwischen Gabelbrücke/Rahmenstrebe und den Reifen. Ist das normal? Welche Laufradgrößen sind das beim M-Rahmen. Und was hast mit den RockShox Aufklebern und den Vs von Liteville gemacht?


----------



## bubinga (26. Februar 2016)

Die purple Bremse passt sehr gut zu dem schwarzen Rahmen. Auch die Decals von der Pike passen so zu der Kurbel.
Sehr schick!!!
Das "v" solltest du noch in purple machen... und die SAG-Anzeige (Gummibänder) in schwarz.
Mir gefällts!


----------



## DC. (26. Februar 2016)

renntiger schrieb:


> Scheint irgendwie wenig Platz zu sein zwischen Gabelbrücke/Rahmenstrebe und den Reifen. Ist das normal? Welche Laufradgrößen sind das beim M-Rahmen. Und was hast mit den RockShox Aufklebern und den Vs von Liteville gemacht?



Guck mal bei Slick Graphics, da gibts Fox und RS Decals in allen Farben.


----------



## reinera (28. Februar 2016)

Servus miteinander, 

jetzt kann ich auch!

Liteville 301 MK12:
Pike SA 160mm - 1x11 XTR + 45erOneUp - RaceFace Turbine 26NW - W35MX MagicMarry/HansDamf - Reverb
-->  kein Verzicht --> 12,9kg und einfach nur begeistert.

Yepeaa Reiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (28. Februar 2016)

Viel Liebe zum Detail


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Februar 2016)

Pedalfarbe find ich persönlich nicht passend, sonst absolut top!

Weiterhin viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Normansbike (28. Februar 2016)

Gefallen tut es mir auch, aber den Hinterbau hätte ich ebenfalls gepulvert...


----------



## reinera (28. Februar 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Pedalfarbe find ich persönlich nicht passend, sonst absolut top!
> 
> Weiterhin viel Spaß damit.



Ja, da stehen noch andere auf der Investitionsliste.


----------



## Andi_72 (28. Februar 2016)

Na, im Verhältnis zum bereits investierten dürfte die Pedale eher "günstig" sein, oder? 

Sind das die Schweizer Leichtbauschläuche (eclipse) , oder hast du dir die Ventile passend zum LV/SYntace-Schriftzug lackieren lassen?


----------



## Toolkid (29. Februar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Gefallen tut es mir auch, aber den Hinterbau hätte ich ebenfalls gepulvert...


Das sieht eher nach elox aus. Ich meine da eine etwas andere Farbnuance an den Schweißnähten zu erkennen. Das war sicher nicht günstig.


----------



## Normansbike (29. Februar 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Das sieht eher nach elox aus. Ich meine da eine etwas andere Farbnuance an den Schweißnähten zu erkennen. Das war sicher nicht günstig.


oder so...
meinte aber das es mir mit grünem Hinterbau besser gefallen würde...


----------



## Toolkid (29. Februar 2016)

Mir gefällt's, das wirkt so als farbliches Gegenstück zur schwarzen Pike. 

Vielleicht noch die Reifendekors gleichmäßiger zum Ventil ausrichten und die Ventile schwärzen...


----------



## nilo888 (29. Februar 2016)

Frauchen und meins, leider nur ein Handypic


----------



## Normansbike (29. Februar 2016)

nilo888 schrieb:


> Frauchen und meins, leider nur ein Handypic


Beide schön! Aber von Frauchen gefällt mir besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nilo888 (29. Februar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Beide schön! Aber von Frauchen gefällt mir besser...


Mir auch


----------



## Marksbo (1. März 2016)

dank Crash Replacement hier mein neues kleines mk12.


----------



## cubabluete (2. März 2016)

Wieviel zahlt man so im Fall von Crash Replacement?


----------



## .t1mo (9. März 2016)

Um die Galerie mal wieder auf die erste Seite zu holen: Hier mal wieder ein aktuelles von meinem treuen Begleiter. Aktuell in der fünften Ausbaustufe... die Nächste steht aber schon auf der Matte


----------



## wurzelhoppser (11. März 2016)

Dem altem Schätzelein nee Frühjahrs Kur verpasst,Syntace felgen,AWK einfach irre das Ding,und einen Fetten Dank an User derwolf02 für den TFTuned Push, nach dem erstem Ausrollen kam direkt freude ins Gesicht.Man was hab ich die ganze zeit nee Krücke von rp23 gefahren.Danke nochmal für die schnelle Abwicklung.ride on.


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2016)

Frühjahrspflege beendet. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## TheRace (12. März 2016)

Ach du Scheiße!





Zum Glück ist es nur eine verunglückte Panoramaaufnahme ...


----------



## Blauerbaer (12. März 2016)

Aua das sieht nicht so gut aus


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. März 2016)

Haette ja nicht gedacht, dass ich das nochmal wieder zusammenkriege nach dem ganzen Schlamassel.
Die HD sind der Hammer soweit ( bin sie noch nicht gefahren) denn die bauen in 2.35 breiter als der WTB Breakout 2.5 den ich vor einigen Tagen hatte.
Der Breakout hat knapp unter 62mm gemessen, war aber zu hoch und hatte weniger als 1mm Freiraum nach oben.
Der HD hat hinten 62.83mm und vorne 62.57mm, baut aber nicht so hoch, habe deshalb gut Platz!
Den Spacer fuers Tretlager habe ich nun links und siehe da, Kettenlinie ist besser und ich kann problemlos rueckwaerts auf dem Pizzateller treten.
Die Reverb funktioniert wieder praechtig, die BOS und der Monarch (HelmchenTuned, yeah baby) haben beide einen Service bekommen und fuehlen sich Butterweich an. Das einzige erste Welt problem das ich habe, ist der weisse Sattel, da ueberlege ich ihn gegen einen schwarzen zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (14. März 2016)

Jetzt steht es dafür wieder tip top da. Ich finde die weißen Sättel auch nicht schön, aber bei deinem passt der echt gut.
Bei mir fehlt noch die Kurbel (Race Face Atlas Cinch), dann ist es vollständig.
Fast fertig:


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. März 2016)

Der Lenker ist geil mit dem Vorbau!


----------



## cubabluete (14. März 2016)

Ja finde ich auch, allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mit dem 800er Lenker klar komme. Die 35mm Klemmung wirkt schon mächtig.
Wenn ich zu oft zwischen den Bäumen stecken bleibe, kürze ich auf 770. 
Die Kurbel wird optisch auch der Hammer.
Race Face hat echt schönes Zeugs im Programm und auch erschwinglich, sofern man nicht die Carbonteile nimmt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. März 2016)

Ja das wäre mir zu breit, ich fahr 760 und selbst da wirds manchmal knapp oder ich bleibe hängen, lol.


----------



## Normansbike (14. März 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Haette ja nicht gedacht, dass ich das nochmal wieder zusammenkriege nach dem ganzen Schlamassel.
> Die HD sind der Hammer soweit ( bin sie noch nicht gefahren) denn die bauen in 2.35 breiter als der WTB Breakout 2.5 den ich vor einigen Tagen hatte.
> Der Breakout hat knapp unter 62mm gemessen, war aber zu hoch und hatte weniger als 1mm Freiraum nach oben.
> Der HD hat hinten 62.83mm und vorne 62.57mm, baut aber nicht so hoch, habe deshalb gut Platz!
> ...


Finde der Sattel passt super zum Rest und setzt einen Akzent...
Mir gefällt dein Bike so wie es ist sehr gut...

Gestern nach langen mal wieder Mk12 gefahren


----------



## davidlang3 (14. März 2016)

Wahnsinnig schön!

Wie bist du denn mit dem 45er Zahnrad zufrieden? Ich habs auch mit der XTR probiert aber konnte die Schaltung nicht so knackig einstellen, wie ichs gerne hätte. Das Schaltwerk war einfach zu weit weg vom Geschehen...

BTW: Ichh ab noch ein 45er übrig mit ersatzzahnrad für die beiden, die wegfallen, falls jemand Interesse hat.
--> Hab das mit der SRAM-Kassette gelöst.



reinera schrieb:


> Servus miteinander,
> 
> jetzt kann ich auch!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidlang3 (14. März 2016)

Liteville 301 MK11 M 160mm
Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air by Lordhelmchen
Fox 34 Factory mit Kashima Coating 160mm
Hope Pro 2 Evo + Sapim CX-Ray + Sapim Polyax + Flow EX 26" + 27.5"
HR Hans Dampf | VR Magic Mary (nicht auf dem Foto)
XTR Schaltwerk | XTR Schalthebel
X01 Kassette 42/10 | PC XX1 Kette
XT-Kurbel mit OneUp Components Traction Ring 30T
Hope F20 Pedale
Hope Tech 3 - E4 Stahlflex mit 203/180mm Floating Discs
Rockshox Reverb Stealth 150mm
SQlab 612 | 12cm Sattel
Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm Vorbau
Syntace Vector Carbon High 10 12°
Ritchey WCS True Grip Lenkergriffe
tune Wasserträger

Kamera: Sony A7 mit Metabones IV Adapter + Zeiss 2/50 MP


----------



## reinera (15. März 2016)

davidlang3 schrieb:


> Wahnsinnig schön!
> 
> Wie bist du denn mit dem 45er Zahnrad zufrieden? Ich habs auch mit der XTR probiert aber konnte die Schaltung nicht so knackig einstellen, wie ichs gerne hätte.



Danke.

Bisher nur 2 wirkliche Touren gefahren. Schaltet sich aber gut. Natürlich braucht es etwas bis beim 45er Gang die Kette wirklich komplett oben ist, da ja relativ viele Zähne bedient werden müssen (vorne fast ne halbe Umdrehung). 

Ciao Reiner


----------



## dersteini (16. März 2016)

mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem MK11.


----------



## MTBoulette (16. März 2016)

Scaled sizing mal anders ?


----------



## Normansbike (17. März 2016)

MTBoulette schrieb:


> Scaled sizing mal anders ?


----------



## DC. (17. März 2016)

MTBoulette schrieb:


> Scaled sizing mal anders ?


Knick inne Optik ?


----------



## firesurfer (17. März 2016)

tja das mit dem bild hochladen is so ne sache :-(


----------



## cubabluete (17. März 2016)

Schaut echt so aus als ob das hintere größer wäre


----------



## DC. (18. März 2016)

Wenn jemand viel bergrauf fährt, macht das durchaus sinn


----------



## MTBoulette (18. März 2016)

Tja, alle Trends kommen eben irgendwann wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. März 2016)

Und bergab dann so, Sicherheit geht vor!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (20. März 2016)




----------



## cubabluete (20. März 2016)

Die Liteville Fraktion ernährt sich gesund.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. März 2016)

Endlich Sonne,nur die Bodenverhältnisse waren noch nicht der Hit.


----------



## jptje (27. März 2016)

Hi Liteville friends,

My wife her 301! So, no excuses anymore
Ready for new adventures.

Gr. John


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2016)

...und noch ein Mädels Liteville 301 MK 10 



 


Nach gefühlt ewig langer Bikepause gestern das schöne Frühlingswetter zur ersten Tour genutzt und die Trails gerockt  Das Ding macht immer noch wahnsinnig viel Spaß


----------



## TheRace (28. März 2016)

Ich mag den Odenwald ...


----------



## Pirania65 (29. März 2016)

TheRace schrieb:


> Ich mag den Odenwald ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 477779


 
Ich auch


----------



## Pirania65 (29. März 2016)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...und noch ein Mädels Liteville 301 MK 10
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 476923
> 
> ...


 
wenn ich mir die Bremsscheibe vorne anschaue (160 mm?) dann gibt es nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. du wiegst nix 
2. lässt laufen 
3. wiegst nix und lässt laufen 

schwarz ist die beste Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## litefreak (29. März 2016)




----------



## biker-wug (29. März 2016)

Oh, mit Hammerschmidt!!
Die wollte ich auch immer mal fahren, hat sich aber durch 1fach erledigt...


----------



## Silvermoon (29. März 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die Bremsscheibe vorne anschaue (160 mm?) dann gibt es nur 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 1. du wiegst nix
> 2. lässt laufen
> 3. wiegst nix und lässt laufen
> ...




....sind vorne und hinten 180er..........aber mit mit den Punkten 1 bis 3 liegste genau richtig


----------



## snakeu (2. April 2016)

Farbwechsel zur neuen Saison....


----------



## nik (2. April 2016)

Der Odenwald und die Burg Frankenstein


----------



## Normansbike (3. April 2016)

nik schrieb:


> Der Odenwald und die Burg Frankenstein


Wo? Ich seh nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nik (7. April 2016)

Ich hatte mich nur auf obige Bilder aus meiner alten Heimat bezogen


----------



## manfred.hs (8. April 2016)

Zur neuen Saison auch noch etwas nachgebessert.
Decals von NLD folgen noch und dann werden auch die Kabelbinder an der Gabel durch schwarze ersetzt.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (8. April 2016)

Schick ... und bitte die vordere Bremsleitung auf der anderen Seite vom Tauchrohr entlang führen, sonst fängst du dir da noch was ein!


----------



## Andi_72 (8. April 2016)

Mir gefällt der Wald! Könnte sich unser Stadtwald mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## hempblend (8. April 2016)

Kleines Update: Neue Reifen, Sattel (hässlich aber mein Arsch sagt Danke!) & Helmchen Dämpfer ...


----------



## Blauerbaer (9. April 2016)

Wie hast du denn dienen Monarch Plus abgestimmt? 
Was hast du für Erfahrungen bis her mit dem Dämpfer?
Ich habe denn Monarch Debonair Plus seit gestern drin.


----------



## Blauerbaer (9. April 2016)

Mal ein Foto nach dem letzten Run und der neue Dämpfer


----------



## hempblend (9. April 2016)

Mein M+ wurde von Helmchen Tuned (@Lord Helmchen) bearbeitet. Bin sehr zufrieden. Besser kann man 140mm nicht nutzen. Wippt nicht beim pedalieren, kickt nicht, und gibt nie zu viel Federweg frei. Eingestellt auf ca. 28% sag in attack position. Macht etwa 32% im sitzen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. April 2016)

Blauerbaer schrieb:


> Mal ein Foto nach dem letzten Run und der neue Dämpfer


Standardtune oder aufs 301 angepasst ?


----------



## Blauerbaer (9. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Standardtune oder aufs 301 angepasst ?


Standard Tune MM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. April 2016)

Blauerbaer schrieb:


> Standard Tune MM


ist halt fraglich ob das passt
frag mal beim @Lord Helmchen an wenn du keine Abstimmung findest die dir gefällt


----------



## Normansbike (9. April 2016)

Ich werde mal auf den neuen RS Super Delux Dämpfer warten...


----------



## HeldDerNation (10. April 2016)

Passt der!?


----------



## sparkfan (10. April 2016)

Mit Custom Hebeln bestimmt. Aber wenn schon Custom Hebel, dann für den Super Deluxe 230/65.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mit Custom Hebeln bestimmt. Aber wenn schon Custom Hebel, dann für den Super Deluxe 230/65.



Das ist doch Wunschdenken.
Andere Hebel bedeuten eine komplett andere Kinematik.
Außerdem gibt es zu beachten, dass ein Kugellager im Dämpferauge nicht überall Sinn macht, eher eine Fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## sparkfan (10. April 2016)

@RockyRider66: Ich habe so verstanden, dass die Kugellager bei den neuen Deluxe nur eine Option sind. Man kann nach wie vor "klassische" oder Huber & co Bushings verwenden.
Lord Helmchen baut bereits 140mm Tuningwippen für Dämpfer 216/63. Laut ihm wird die Geometrie (statisch und dynamisch) beibehalten. Ich vermute, mit dynamisch ist die Leverage Kurve gemeint. Warum dann auch nicht für 230/65? Sofern der Platz reicht.
Dass sich der Hinterbau anders als das Original verhält, sehe ich eher als Vorteil. Mindestens für Fahrer, die entweder aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes oder aufgrund von Grösse und Gewicht vom "Mittelwert" abweichen.
Anfang Mai werde ich meine Hebel in Empfang nehmen. Dann kann ich mehr berichten. M.W. gibt es bereits ein paar User hier im Forum, die bereits mit Helmchen Hebeln fahren. Vielleicht gibt es bereits die eine oder andere Aussage dazu und ich habe sie übersehen.


----------



## uphillking (10. April 2016)

G A L E R I E  !


----------



## sparkfan (10. April 2016)

uphillking schrieb:


> G A L E R I E !



Ich poste das nächste Foto erst, wenn die neuen Hebel dran sind


----------



## Normansbike (10. April 2016)

Hat heute richtig Laune gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @RockyRider66: Ich habe so verstanden, dass die Kugellager bei den neuen Deluxe nur eine Option sind. Man kann nach wie vor "klassische" oder Huber & co Bushings verwenden.
> Lord Helmchen baut bereits 140mm Tuningwippen für Dämpfer 216/63. Laut ihm wird die Geometrie (statisch und dynamisch) beibehalten. Ich vermute, mit dynamisch ist die Leverage Kurve gemeint. Warum dann auch nicht für 230/65? Sofern der Platz reicht.
> Dass sich der Hinterbau anders als das Original verhält, sehe ich eher als Vorteil. Mindestens für Fahrer, die entweder aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes oder aufgrund von Grösse und Gewicht vom "Mittelwert" abweichen.
> Anfang Mai werde ich meine Hebel in Empfang nehmen. Dann kann ich mehr berichten. M.W. gibt es bereits ein paar User hier im Forum, die bereits mit Helmchen Hebeln fahren. Vielleicht gibt es bereits die eine oder andere Aussage dazu und ich habe sie übersehen.


Was Lord Heimchen macht ist grundsätzlich der richtige Weg.
Aber er geht meines Wissens noch weiter und vollendet sein Werk indem er auch den Dämpfer bis ins kleinste Detail auf seine Wippen anpassen. 
Das bekommt man von der Stange nicht.


----------



## sparkfan (10. April 2016)

Da hast du vermutlich mehr als recht. Irgendwelche Custom Hebel nur damit die Einbaulänge passt + irgendein Super Deluxe Tune werden wahrscheinlich nicht so gut passen. Es braucht schon etwas mehr "Entwicklung", bis etwas rauskommt, das einigermassen passt.


----------



## Normansbike (10. April 2016)

Gut abgestimmt passt er nicht in die original Hebel?!
Denke eher doch...


----------



## Andi_72 (10. April 2016)

@Normansbike 
Mords Gerät!


----------



## Normansbike (10. April 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> @Normansbike
> Mords Gerät!


Ganz schön riesig die Dinger...


----------



## Ock (11. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @RockyRider66: Ich habe so verstanden, dass die Kugellager bei den neuen Deluxe nur eine Option sind. Man kann nach wie vor "klassische" oder Huber & co Bushings verwenden.
> Lord Helmchen baut bereits 140mm Tuningwippen für Dämpfer 216/63. Laut ihm wird die Geometrie (statisch und dynamisch) beibehalten. Ich vermute, mit dynamisch ist die Leverage Kurve gemeint. Warum dann auch nicht für 230/65? Sofern der Platz reicht.
> Dass sich der Hinterbau anders als das Original verhält, sehe ich eher als Vorteil. Mindestens für Fahrer, die entweder aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes oder aufgrund von Grösse und Gewicht vom "Mittelwert" abweichen.
> Anfang Mai werde ich meine Hebel in Empfang nehmen. Dann kann ich mehr berichten. M.W. gibt es bereits ein paar User hier im Forum, die bereits mit Helmchen Hebeln fahren. Vielleicht gibt es bereits die eine oder andere Aussage dazu und ich habe sie übersehen.



Ich bin einer davon. Hab die 140er Hebel mit Dämpfer verbaut. Am Wochenende war ich damit im Deister unterwegs. Da es aber mehr oder weniger mein erstes Fully ist, kann ich nur bedingt eine Aussage machen. Im Vergleich zum Fox sind es Welten.

Wer aus der Bielefelder Gegend kommt, kann gerne mal Probe fahren. Ist ein 301 MK11 in S.







Hab leider nur die Handybilder. Bessere Folgen aber noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (11. April 2016)

die Kurbel passt 1a zum schwarzen LV!


----------



## VF1 (11. April 2016)

@Ock: Die Hebel sehen ja schnike aus. Passen gut zur Optik.


----------



## Ock (11. April 2016)

Ja definitiv. Hab das Rad letztes Jahr etwas in Eile aufbauen müssen, sonst hätte ich im Bikeurlaub keins gehabt. Die weiße Leitung soll noch weg und eventuell ein paar bunte Decals drauf.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. April 2016)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @RockyRider66: Ich habe so verstanden, dass die Kugellager bei den neuen Deluxe nur eine Option sind. Man kann nach wie vor "klassische" oder Huber & co Bushings verwenden.
> Lord Helmchen baut bereits 140mm Tuningwippen für Dämpfer 216/63. Laut ihm wird die Geometrie (statisch und dynamisch) beibehalten. Ich vermute, mit dynamisch ist die Leverage Kurve gemeint. Warum dann auch nicht für 230/65? Sofern der Platz reicht.
> Dass sich der Hinterbau anders als das Original verhält, sehe ich eher als Vorteil. Mindestens für Fahrer, die entweder aufgrund des Einsatzgebietes oder aufgrund von Grösse und Gewicht vom "Mittelwert" abweichen.
> Anfang Mai werde ich meine Hebel in Empfang nehmen. Dann kann ich mehr berichten. M.W. gibt es bereits ein paar User hier im Forum, die bereits mit Helmchen Hebeln fahren. Vielleicht gibt es bereits die eine oder andere Aussage dazu und ich habe sie übersehen.



Super Deluxe müssen wir testen ob die Kennlinie noch passt und ob das geht. Drüber nachgedacht hab ich seit dem Moment wo die Industrie mit diesem Bullshit um die Ecke kam.

Die 140er und 160er Wippen funktioniert die Kennlinie mit den in beiden Fällen verwendeten Federbeinen. Ob das mit der dritten Option und wieder ner neuen Luftkammer genau so ist wird sich erst zeigen müssen müssen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## sparkfan (12. April 2016)

Zuerst werden die neuen Hebel + Dämpfer ausgiebig gefahren Sobald ich sie in Empfang nehmen und montieren kann *UNGEDULDIGRUMZAPPELN*


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. April 2016)

mein drittes 301 - der Xte Aufbau. Jetzt RAW, jetzt scaled.




Jungfernfahrt steht noch aus...


----------



## Nordpol (12. April 2016)

Hab die Jungfernfahrt schon hinter mir...


----------



## hempblend (12. April 2016)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Super Deluxe müssen wir testen ob die Kennlinie noch passt und ob das geht. Drüber nachgedacht hab ich seit dem Moment wo die Industrie mit diesem Bullshit um die Ecke kam.
> 
> Die 140er und 160er Wippen funktioniert die Kennlinie mit den in beiden Fällen verwendeten Federbeinen. Ob das mit der dritten Option und wieder ner neuen Luftkammer genau so ist wird sich erst zeigen müssen müssen.
> 
> ...



Muss man beim Vivid Air 222x70 eigentlich irgendwelche Abstriche in der Performance machen? Er hat ja mit 82mm (222-70-70) ja von allen etablierten Dämpferlängen am wenigsten Platz übrig wenn man den Hub abzieht. Oder ist das nur Marketinggewäsch um die neuen Maße anzupreisen?


----------



## Toolkid (12. April 2016)

Ich verstehs auch nicht, warum die neuen Dämpfermaße 8mm mehr Einbaulänge benötigen, um 5mm weniger Hub zu haben. Kann nur hoffen, dass das ein RS-Alleingang bleibt, der sich zudem schnell verläuft.


----------



## hempblend (12. April 2016)

Hier wird es IMO etwas besser erklärt als im IBC Beitrag ...

http://www.vitalmtb.com/features/Th...ock-Sizing-and-the-RockShox-Super-Deluxe,1349

Die gehen auch kurz auf die 222x70 Problematik ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (12. April 2016)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> mein drittes 301 - der Xte Aufbau. Jetzt RAW, jetzt scaled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schick! Der Hinterreifen sieht so voluminös aus!? Optische Täuschung?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. April 2016)

hempblend schrieb:


> Muss man beim Vivid Air 222x70 eigentlich irgendwelche Abstriche in der Performance machen? Er hat ja mit 82mm (222-70-70) ja von allen etablierten Dämpferlängen am wenigsten Platz übrig wenn man den Hub abzieht. Oder ist das nur Marketinggewäsch um die neuen Maße anzupreisen?



Zumindest im Fall dieses Federbeines wäre das 150% Marketingbullshit. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. April 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Schick! Der Hinterreifen sieht so voluminös aus!? Optische Täuschung?


Nee, ist ein echter 2,5" liteville601 werksdingsbums


----------



## Alex1206 (13. April 2016)

Also fast ein +Reifen. Hatte den auch mal montiert und der hat gerade so in die Pike gepasst  War mir dann too much weil sauber sind meine Reifen so gut wie nie.......


----------



## huz789 (13. April 2016)

ist die Pike so eng?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. April 2016)

Kurze Frage: gehören zum E-Type Umwerfer zwei Schrauben zum Lieferumfang, oder sollte eine beim Rahmen dabei sein?


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. April 2016)

Ja, die Pike ist schon mit marshguard oder wie das Ding heißt eng. Bei der fox kein Problem gewesen. Beim schwarzen liteville gab es damals schon mal Striemen im eloxal vom dreck, aber im Groben geht's!


----------



## Kruko (13. April 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: gehören zum E-Type Umwerfer zwei Schrauben zum Lieferumfang, oder sollte eine beim Rahmen dabei sein?



Ist nichts dabei. Habe mich schon selber darüber aufgeregt. Dachte, ich könnte die Schrauben vom alten E-Type verwenden, geht aber auch nicht, da Senkkopf. Und bei Halteblech von Syntace ist dann auch noch ein kleineres Gewinde drin.


----------



## snakeu (14. April 2016)

snakeu schrieb:


> Farbwechsel zur neuen Saison....



jetzt noch mit schwatten Rädern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (14. April 2016)

snakeu schrieb:


> jetzt noch mit schwatten Rädern...


Noch die Gabel schwarz und es ist perfekt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. April 2016)

Ich finde es mit weißen Felgen schöner. 
Das schwarz ist zwar cleaner aber fast schon steril.


----------



## DC. (15. April 2016)

snakeu schrieb:


> jetzt noch mit schwatten Rädern...


dreifach auf einfach, schwalbe statt conti, telestütze rein und gabel in schwarz, dann ists geil


----------



## snakeu (15. April 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> dreifach auf einfach, schwalbe statt conti, telestütze rein und gabel in schwarz, dann ists geil


dreifach brauch ich auf Alpen-X, Telestütze brauch ich zu selten als dass sich Mehrgewicht und Pannenanfälligkeit lohnen, Reifen ist immer ein schwieriges Thema. Bin vom XKing als Hinterradreifen für Tour sehr überzeugt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (15. April 2016)

Muss doch jeder wissen was er braucht. Ich wollte auch keine Teleskopstütze. Wenn die Hausrunde aus einer langen Auffahrt - Anhalten und Schoner anziehen - und Abfahrt besteht, wofür dann die 300g Mehrgewicht.


----------



## Jojo10 (15. April 2016)

Hallo

Ist eh alles,
1) Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau
2) Geschmackssache
3) persönliche Präferenz

Das Einzige über das ich eine klare Meinung habe ist diese Hakenkreuzkurbel. Ich finde, die geht garnicht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (15. April 2016)

also in die Richtung ist das ein Buddhistisches Hakenkreuz. In Japan sehr gängig


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. April 2016)

Heut mal die Sonne im Ruhr-Pott genutzt.


----------



## Normansbike (15. April 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Heut mal die Sonne im Ruhr-Pott genutzt.


 Verstehe das mit dem Wichtel nicht...?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. April 2016)

Einfach nur ein aufkleber.


----------



## Toolkid (16. April 2016)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> also in die Richtung ist das ein Buddhistisches Hakenkreuz. In Japan sehr gängig


in ganz Asien. Eigentlich stört das außerhalb Deutschlands keine Sau.


----------



## Normansbike (16. April 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ist eh alles,
> 1) Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau
> ...


Warum? Weil es  aussieht wie ein Hakenkreuz!?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. April 2016)

Toolkid schrieb:


> in ganz Asien. Eigentlich stört das außerhalb Deutschlands keine Sau.



Weil es so schön zum "Thema" passt: 






Klar, lustig. Klar, man schüttelt halt immer noch mit dem Kopf. 

Aber der Führer dient aktuell hauptsächlich zur Belustigung von Buchlesern und Kinobesuchern, da muss man nicht überall Hakenkreuze suchen und finden. Ich find diese XTR Kurbelgeneration übrigens recht hübsch, auch wenn sie seit dem Durchbruch der 1 x XX Antriebe doch etwas aus der Zeit wirkt mit ihren vielen Zähnchen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Normansbike (16. April 2016)

Ist mir sowas von schei$$ egal ob etwas aussieht wie ein Hakenkreuz, kann diesen Mist von der Vergangenheit Deutschlands nicht mehr hören. Es ist Geschichte und ich habe nichts damit zu tun. Daher finde ich Personen die sich über solche Dinge wie Kurbel und/oder Sperrwände die aussehen wie ein Hakenkreuz aufregen lächerlich!!!


----------



## Normansbike (16. April 2016)

P.s. Bei der Kurbel gehen die Haken nach links! Nicht nach rechts!! Also nix Hakenkreuz.

Hakenkreuz dann eher so


----------



## Andi_72 (16. April 2016)

Ist das 650b oder 45+ ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snakeu (16. April 2016)

schon lustig was Ihr in meiner Kurbel entdeckt habt, ist mir in den letzten 4 Jahren noch nie in den Sinn gekommen...
Aber davon mal abgesehen find ich diese XTR Generation optisch noch wirklich gelungen und würde nicht freiwillig mit der aktuellen (Gullideckel-) Kurbel tauschen wollen .
Aber jetzt vielleicht wieder Galerie?


----------



## emizneo (16. April 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1993591]
	
[/URL]


----------



## vercetti07 (17. April 2016)

LV 301


----------



## cubabluete (17. April 2016)

Gutes Foto


----------



## Jierdan (17. April 2016)

snakeu schrieb:


> dreifach brauch ich auf Alpen-X, Telestütze brauch ich zu selten als dass sich Mehrgewicht und Pannenanfälligkeit lohnen, Reifen ist immer ein schwieriges Thema. Bin vom XKing als Hinterradreifen für Tour sehr überzeugt.



Pannenanfälligkeit? Ist die denn auch bei Stützen mit Bowdenzug gegeben?


----------



## cubabluete (18. April 2016)

Bei jeder kann was sein. Ist Glückssache. Ich fahr z.b. meine Lev seit 3,5 Jahren problemlos und das ohne ein Service gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Toolkid (19. April 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Pannenanfälligkeit? Ist die denn auch bei Stützen mit Bowdenzug gegeben?


Manche Stützen mögen es nicht, wenn man im abgesenkten Zustand (aus Versehen) dran zieht, z. B. um es irgendwo drüber zu heben. Dann zieht die Kartusche Luft und die Stütze sackt ein, wenn man drauf sitzt. Das ist auf einer Mehrtagestour sehr ägerlich.


----------



## jp16 (19. April 2016)

Hi,
ich hätte mal eine Frage an diejenigen die die Rockerarms schon mal umgebaut haben.
Bin gerade mittendrinn und nach dem abschrauben der Rockerarms sieht es so aus das die Sitzstreben durch die Rockerarms zentriert werden.
Soll heisen das wenn die Schrauben der Befestigung Lager-Rockerarm zu den Sitzstreben gelöst werden sich die Sitzstreben entspannen und nicht mehr zentrisch zum Sitzrohr stehen.
Ist das bei euch auch so gewesen?

Mfg jp16


----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2016)

jp16 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hätte mal eine Frage an diejenigen die die Rockerarms schon mal umgebaut haben.
> Bin gerade mittendrinn und nach dem abschrauben der Rockerarms sieht es so aus das die Sitzstreben durch die Rockerarms zentriert werden.
> Soll heisen das wenn die Schrauben der Befestigung Lager-Rockerarm zu den Sitzstreben gelöst werden sich die Sitzstreben entspannen und nicht mehr zentrisch zum Sitzrohr stehen.
> ...


Nein!
Verspannungen zur Seite sollte auch nur ganz gering sein da es sonst zu hohem Verschleiß der Lager kommen könnte. 
Bilder bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. April 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Nein!
> Verspannungen zur Seite sollte auch nur ganz gering sein da es sonst zu hohem Verschleiß der Lager kommen könnte.
> Bilder bitte...



Anmerkung:
Alurahmen haben massiven Schweißverzug, ein bisschen ist auch bei einem hochwertigen Rahmen normal. Sollte aber im niedrigen Millimeterbereich sein. Die Steifigkeit kommt eh aus der Kettenstrebe. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## jp16 (19. April 2016)

Habe gerade nochmal die Rockerarms draufgeschraubt und geschaut wie die Lager laufen.
Läuft alles butterweich ohne Verspannung.
Scheint sich über die Rockerarms zu zentrieren.
Dennoch erschreckend wie viel Verzug ohne Rockerarms ist.
Anbei ein Bild


----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2016)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Anmerkung:
> Alurahmen haben massiven Schweißverzug, ein bisschen ist auch bei einem hochwertigen Rahmen normal. Sollte aber im niedrigen Millimeterbereich sein. Die Steifigkeit kommt eh aus der Kettenstrebe.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Sagte ja "gering"! Sprich, dein Worte. Nur von dir besser erklärt...


jp16 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal die Rockerarms draufgeschraubt und geschaut wie die Lager laufen.
> Läuft alles butterweich ohne Verspannung.
> Scheint sich über die Rockerarms zu zentrieren.
> Dennoch erschreckend wie viel Verzug ohne Rockerarms ist.
> Anbei ein Bild



Und das sieht nicht "gering" aus!
Hast du das Hinterrad draußen und die Steckachse lose?


----------



## jp16 (19. April 2016)

habe beides probiert.
Mit Hinterrad und ohne mit Steckachse.
Ist beides das gleiche Ergebniss.
Wie gesagt scheint es sich durch die Montage der Rockerarms zu zentrieren.
Streben sind nach Montage der Arms absolut mittig und Spannung beim anschrauben hält sich in Grenzen.
Habe diesbezüglich eine Mail an Liteville geschickt und werde dann deren Antwort posten.
Mfg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. April 2016)

Hab das Bild erst jetzt gesehen, das wirkt spontan bisschen viel. Mail an Liteville, freundlich nachfragen obs legitim ist. 

Aus den Druckstreben kommt effektiv null Steifigkeit, die kannst du ja mit dem kleinen Finger quer bewegen. 
Von daher dürfte diese Verspannung funktional völlig bedeutungslos sein. 

Aber alles Kaffeesatzleserei - LV fragen - die geben dir Antwort. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2016)

Jupp!  Mail an

[email protected]
Oder
[email protected]

Anrufen bei LV bewährt sich am besten

Oder über Bike Components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2016)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hab das Bild erst jetzt gesehen, das wirkt spontan bisschen viel. Mail an Liteville, freundlich nachfragen obs legitim ist.
> 
> Aus den Druckstreben kommt effektiv null Steifigkeit, die kannst du ja mit dem kleinen Finger quer bewegen.
> Von daher dürfte diese Verspannung funktional völlig bedeutungslos sein.
> ...


Da gebe ich dir recht, denke es kommt von der Kettenstrebe! Die Sitz bestimmt nicht 100%!

Sollte mal den Abstand Schwinge innen zu Rahmen vergleichen. Muß gleich sein.
Das war hier der Fehler!



Jedoch ist dieser Rahmen 10 Jahre alt und hatte noch die ersten Lager...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (20. April 2016)

Prüfen, ob die Schwinge gerade und symmetrisch ist.
Ich gehe immer so vor: am Sitzrohr in mittlerer Höhe eine Stelle markieren. Mit geradem Metallineal (oder auch nur gerader Stange - dazu aber erst mal prüfen, ob die Stange/Flachmatwrial wirklich eben ist. Das geht sehr gut mit einem Spiegel) links und rechts vom Sitzrohr bis zur Achse messen. Beide Maße müssen identisch sein.
Ist nicht super präzise, gibt aber eine ersten Ansatz auf asymmetrische Schwinge. Bzw. eine in sich verdrehte Schwinge.

Evtl ist die Schwinge in Ordnung und die Lager der Sitzstreben nicht sauber eingepresst, dadurch können diese auch schräg stehen, Alles schon gehabt, sprich unsauberer Lagersitz am Horstlink oder Schwingenlager


----------



## Normansbike (20. April 2016)

RomainK schrieb:


> ...und die Lager der Sitzstreben nicht sauber eingepresst, dadurch können diese auch schräg stehen, Alles schon gehabt, sprich unsauberer Lagersitz


So wie bei mir oben. Also kein Einzelfall.
Da mußte ich den Sitz auch tiefer fräsen.


----------



## jp16 (20. April 2016)

Schwingenlager und Horstlinklager kann ich ausschließen.
Sind alle absolut mittig und laufen perfekt.
Schräg sind sie auch nicht.
Scheint tatsächlich ein Schweißverzug der Druckstreben zu sein.
Antwort von LV steht noch aus.
Komisch ist nur das ohne das ich die Rockerarms wechsel mir das gar nicht aufgefallen wäre.
Sprich möglicherweise fahren da draussen hunderte mit dem gleichen Fehler rum und merken es gar nicht.
Sollte sich rausstellen das der Schweißverzug normal ist, werde ich mit den anderen Rockerarms genauso weiterfahren.


Mfg jp16


----------



## dogdaysunrise (20. April 2016)

jp16 schrieb:


> Schwingenlager und Horstlinklager kann ich ausschließen.
> Sind alle absolut mittig und laufen perfekt.
> Schräg sind sie auch nicht.
> Scheint tatsächlich ein Schweißverzug der Druckstreben zu sein.
> ...



Meine sind mininal ungleich aber bei weitem nicht so wie bei dir. 
Ich würde mal sagen neues Garantie 301 für dich in 3....2....1......


----------



## cubabluete (20. April 2016)

Hier wieder mal ein paar Fotos von etwas Erfreulicherem. Nach mehrmonatiger 301-Pause weil diverse Teile nicht lieferbar waren und einem kompletten Lagertausch freue ich mich morgen schon wieder auf die 1 Ausfahrt. Die Rüttlerei am HT ist mir mit der Zeit schon auf die Nerven gegangen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. April 2016)

@cubabluete die SCS Schraube würde ich wieder reinschrauben sonst hast du bald ein nettes Matsch und Dreckeck in der Kettenstrebe


----------



## jp16 (23. April 2016)

Hab mittlerweile die erste Nachricht per email von LV erhalten.
Email wie folgt:
_Hallo,
danke für deine Anfrage. Unsere Rahmen werden im zusammengebauten Zustand mittels des Inserts der X-12 Achse ausgerichtet und eingestellt. Dabei kann es vereinzelt zu leichten Unterschieden an den Streben kommen. Um deinen Fall sicher beurteilen zu können müsstest du uns deinen Rahmen bitte einschicken. Nur so können wir einwandfrei fest stellen an was es in deinem Fall liegt. _

Wollte dann telefonisch wenn erreichen. Klappte aber nach über 30x probieren nicht das dort wer abnimmt.
Wohne ca. 1 Std. entfernt von Wiggensbach und würde gerne mein Bike persönlich dort abgeben und wieder holen.

Kann mir einer von euch sagen wie die Öffnungszeiten dort sind?
Haben die Samstags auch offen?

Gruß
jp16


----------



## Ghoste (23. April 2016)

Wegen den Öffnungszeiten musst anrufen 

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, bitte.


----------



## herbstl78 (23. April 2016)

seit gestern blau unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (23. April 2016)

Schönes Bike! Nur der Lenker scheint gut geschwungen zu sein, oder?


----------



## AC-Stef (23. April 2016)

Blau ist kein Farbe ,blau ist ein Zustand 

schick schick 

ich mags farblich


----------



## Inti81 (24. April 2016)

Schönes Bike,

Wie lang ist bitte dein Vorbau Herbstl?

Schön Gruß


----------



## herbstl78 (24. April 2016)

ist ein 50er, warum?


----------



## cubabluete (24. April 2016)

Farbe ist eher Petrol. Lenker ist extrem aufgebogen - würde ihn mehr nach hinten (runter) stellen.
Ich glaub ergonomisch ist das nicht so optimal.
Aber ein schönes Bike, dass man nicht alle Tage sieht.
Ist das gepulvert oder hast es wo eloxieren lassen?


----------



## herbstl78 (25. April 2016)

ist eloxiert, nennt sich azurblau


----------



## Pirania65 (25. April 2016)

jp16 schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal die Rockerarms draufgeschraubt und geschaut wie die Lager laufen.
> Läuft alles butterweich ohne Verspannung.
> Scheint sich über die Rockerarms zu zentrieren.
> Dennoch erschreckend wie viel Verzug ohne Rockerarms ist.
> Anbei ein Bild


 
Hi,
was ist das für ein Rahmen (S)? Ab Gr. (M) haben die Kettenstreben eine zus. Querverbindung, wenn so ein verstärktes Hinterbau verzogen ist wirken andere Kräfte auf die Lager als ohne diese Verstärkung (denk Fehler?)
Haben sich die Lager schnell verschließen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. April 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist das für ein Rahmen (S)? Ab Gr. (M) haben die Kettenstreben eine zus. Querverbindung, wenn so ein verstärktes Hinterbau verzogen ist wirken andere Kräfte auf die Lager als ohne diese Verstärkung (denk Fehler?)
> Haben sich die Lager schnell verschließen?


Die Querstrebe ist irgendwann weggefallen.


----------



## jp16 (25. April 2016)

Ist ein "S" ohne Querstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_Se (25. April 2016)




----------



## Duke_do (25. April 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die Querstrebe ist irgendwann weggefallen.



Mein MK 12 in M hat eine Querstrebe.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Inti81 (25. April 2016)

@Herbstl,

Weil ich mir halt grad auch mein 301 aufbaue und nicht so sicher bin welche Länge ich nehme und da schau ich auch wie die Längen so im fertigen Zustand kommen. 
Ergo danke für deine info.


----------



## sparkfan (29. April 2016)

Nach dem jüngsten Wintereinbruch kam heute die Überraschung: trocken, sonnig, 15º. Leider nicht für lange. Deswegen schnell die Gelegenheit ausgenutzt und die vorläufig endgültige Ausbaustufe getestet. Der "Grünstich" ist Beweis genug, dass der Frühling voll da ist 





Custom Hinterbau (Custom Hebel + Custom RS M+ DebonAir 216x63) by Lord Helmchen
RS Pike 160er mit AWK by chickadeehill
Der erste Eindruck ist mehr als positiv. Das Finetuning kommt dann mit den nächsten 2-3 Touren.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (29. April 2016)

[THM]ThomasS schrieb:


> Schick ... und bitte die vordere Bremsleitung auf der anderen Seite vom Tauchrohr entlang führen, sonst fängst du dir da noch was ein!



Krasser Typ! Hab da eben aufgrund deines Kommentares in die Gabel reingezoomt und nur noch Pixel gesehen!


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (29. April 2016)

Man kann sich ja im Fotoalbum das Originalbild ansehen, dann verdirbt man sich auch nicht die Augen 

Edit, aktuelles Bild, VR jetzt mit Trail King


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml IX (15. Mai 2016)

Mit neuem Farbgewand und Shimano XT 1x11.


----------



## Andi_72 (15. Mai 2016)

Booh- grell!
Ist das Neon-grün?

Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Wayne68 (15. Mai 2016)

kennste eins...kennste alle


----------



## Normansbike (15. Mai 2016)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> kennste eins...kennste alle


Dachte ich bei Frauen auch...


----------



## Jojo10 (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Forum

Hier mein Oldtimer, schmutzig im Used-Look für Touren bis Bikepark.



Gewicht derzeit reale 13,2kg. Wie zu sehen, ist es kein Leichtbaubike, aber ich habe schon versucht aufs Gewicht zu achten. Jeder macht dafür aber andere Kompromisse.
Leichtere Griffe: LizardSkins probiert, lösen sich nach 1/2 Jahr auf.
Etwas leichtere Bremsscheiben: RT66 schnell verschlissen, Tektro Auriga Pro machen Lärm, gehen garnicht.
Leichterer Sattel: Nichts für meinen Popes.
Leichtere Reifen: Grip und Robustheit ist für mich wichtiger als Gewicht
Felgen: China-Carbon/Syntace MX, müssen sich bzgl. Robustheit bewähren.
Unterrohrschutz: Schon eigenartig, man freut sich über einen leichten Rahmen und dann klebt man 55g Carbon dran, damit er keine Dellen bekommt 
Monarch Plus: Puh, 62g mehr als der Standard Monarch, ob man's braucht? LH tuned, demnächst probier ich noch was Neues.
Pike DPA: Absenkung möchte ich an steilen Anstiegen nicht missen, MST tuned => Empfehlung!
Vecnum Moveloc: Ich hab eine!
Lenker: Syntace Carbon, lieber kein Risiko.
Kurbel: Wollt ich schon immer mal haben, ist universell umrüstbar, Robustheit wird sich zeigen.
Antrieb: Da denke ich demnächst über ein Update nach. VYRO,  1x11 OneUp, E13 9-44, 12-fach?

Gruß

Update Juli 2016:



Gewicht 12,94kg
Antrieb 1x11 10-50 OneUp Shark funktioniert sehr gut.
Direct Mount Schaltauge -14g
Caron TI Steckchse Vorne -39g
China Carbon Faschenhalter -20g

Gruß


----------



## ml IX (15. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Booh- grell!
> Ist das Neon-grün?
> 
> Schaut gut aus!


Signalgrün


----------



## Normansbike (16. Mai 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum
> 
> Hier mein Oldtimer, schmutzig im Used-Look für Touren bis Bikepark.
> 
> ...


Gefällt!
Aber was reibt den so stark an der Kettenstrebe das das Eloxal schon verschwindet...?


----------



## Jojo10 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo

Das muss mein Schuh sein. Hat sicher auch immer was mit der anatomischen Fußstellung zu tun. Aber wenn EVO6 dort noch breiter ist, wäre das für mich ein No-Go.

Gruß


----------



## Normansbike (16. Mai 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das muss mein Schuh sein. Hat sicher auch immer was mit der anatomischen Fußstellung zu tun. Aber wenn EVO6 dort noch breiter ist, wäre das für mich ein No-Go.
> 
> Gruß


Da gebe ich dir recht.
Aber wie so oft wird ja eher für 1,70cm mit 70kg Menschen die Bikes entwickelt. Die haben bekanntlich kleinere Füße


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Mai 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das muss mein Schuh sein. Hat sicher auch immer was mit der anatomischen Fußstellung zu tun. Aber wenn EVO6 dort noch breiter ist, wäre das für mich ein No-Go.
> 
> Gruß


hab ich auch, allerdings bei mir wird nur die Schweißnaht ist poliert 
Beim EVO6 H-3, das ich Probe gefahren bin, bin ich jetzt nicht auffällig mehr/öfter mit dem Schuh angestoßen.
Eigentlich gar nicht.
Mein Fuß scheuert beim MK8 nur beim bergab rollen da ich den rechten Fuß hinten habe.
Beim pedalieren gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (16. Mai 2016)

Bei mir verschwindet das Elox auch an der Stelle. Hab lange gesucht... -> mein Bike berührt an der Stelle den Papp-Schutz am Regal (wo ich es gegenlehne..), durchs leichte hin- und herbewegen verschwindet die Farbe..


----------



## Duke_do (16. Mai 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Bei mir verschwindet das Elox auch an der Stelle. Hab lange gesucht... -> mein Bike berührt an der Stelle den Papp-Schutz am Regal (wo ich es gegenlehne..), durchs leichte hin- und herbewegen verschwindet die Farbe..



Also das glaube ich nicht so recht. Da müsstest du ja wochenlang am Regal scheuern oder wackelt dein Haus ständig? 

Bei meinem schwarzen 301 ist hinten rechts die Schwinge auch auf 10cm komplett blank. Links ist nichts zu sehen.

Beim 601 in Raw ist die Stelle wie poliert.

Fahre in der Abfahrt immer links vorne und rechts hinten. Mit Flatpedalen steht man halt nicht immer weit genug von der Schwinge weg. Bei Klicks ist es weniger stark. Meine 5/10 bauen als Impact auch recht breit.

mobil gesendet


----------



## sparkfan (16. Mai 2016)

@Jojo10: Die Reifen sehe ziemlich fett aus


----------



## cubabluete (16. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte bei der noname Felge bedenken.


----------



## Andi_72 (16. Mai 2016)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Also das glaube ich nicht so recht. Da müsstest du ja wochenlang am Regal scheuern oder wackelt dein Haus ständig?
> 
> Bei meinem schwarzen 301 ist hinten rechts die Schwinge auch auf 10cm komplett blank. Links ist nichts zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Es ist nur an der linken Seite. Am Schaltwerk ist alles noch schwarz.
Ich nutze Klickpedale mit schmaler Ferse.
Es ist genau die Stelle, an der das Rahmen mein Regal berührt.
Ich versuche das Bike so nah wie möglich ans Regal zu bekommen, dadurch wird es natürlich etwas hin und her bewegt. Gelegentlich bleibe ich beim werkeln auch schon mal am Lenker "hängen", und das Bike bewegt sich etwas. Es ist zwar Pappkarton, aber der kann auf Dauer auch wie Schmirgelpapier wirken..
Habe e s erst sehr spät gemerkt, sonst hätte ich noch Teppich davor gemacht.
Es ist halt ein Gebrauchsgegenstand...


----------



## Duke_do (16. Mai 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei der noname Felge bedenken.



Ich habe mittlerweile 6 LRS mit Nextie Carbonfelge. Fatbike seit über 2 Jahren im Einsatz.
Der 32mm asymmetrische LRS hat 14 Tage La Palma Hardcore bis auf ein paar Kratzer alles gut überstanden. Grade wieder 10 Tage Gardasee mit Skull, Coast und vielen anderen Abfahrten überstanden. ProCore hält er auch aus (am Hinterrad).
Die Enve eines Kollegen hat La Palma nicht überstanden, die war so gebrochen, das die Milch das noch nicht mal mehr dicht bekommen hat. Da würde ich mich bei dem Preis wirklich ärgern.
Hast du die Felgen mal in der Hand gehabt? Da ist jede Alufelge weich gegen. Und ich habe paar Jahr Spank Spike 35 gefahren, und die sind schon stabil. 
Die Carbon Dinger gibt es auch verstärkt für DH. Habe ich jetzt am 601, also wenn du den leichten nicht traust. Die sind immer noch breiter und leichter als die Spike 35.

mobil gesendet


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Liteville-Gemeinde!
Hoffe schöne Pfingsten gehabt zu haben...  

Ich war lange nicht mehr hier im Faden unterwegs. Habe vor 3 Jahren mein 301 verkauft und bin seitdem ohne Liteville.
Heute hat mir mein Kumpel mein altes Liteville zur Wartung und zum Upgrade gebracht. 
Ich habe die SuFu schon genutzt, bissl hier im Faden gestöbert, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.  -  Mir brennt da eine Frage auf der Zunge, vielleicht kann mir ja jemand aus dem _Effeff _beantworten ?

Kommt das *MK7* mit 120mm am Heck mit *27,5* (650b) klar??

Danke vorweg! 

VG


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Mai 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hallo Liteville-Gemeinde!
> Hoffe schöne Pfingsten gehabt zu haben...
> 
> Ich war lange nicht mehr hier im Faden unterwegs. Habe vor 3 Jahren mein 301 verkauft und bin seitdem ohne Liteville.
> ...


Sehr unwahrscheinlich, gerade bei Größe L. Im XL bei alten MKs gibt's schon Probleme, beim vollen einfedern, weiß ich aber nicht zu 100%. Also leg mein Beitrag nicht auf die Goldwaage.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr unwahrscheinlich, gerade bei Größe L. Im XL bei alten MKs gibt's schon Probleme, beim vollen einfedern, weiß ich aber nicht zu 100%. Also leg mein Beitrag nicht auf die Goldwaage.


Hey Chris!
Schön von dir zu lesen!  
Danke für dein Feedback. Jetzt wo ich deinen Beitrag lese, klingelt da was im Hinterstübchen. Da war mal was wegen Kontakt zw. Reifen und Sitzrohr, stimmt.

Die Verwendung von V/H   27,5" / 26"  sinnvoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (16. Mai 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Die Verwendung von V/H 27,5" / 26" sinnvoll?


"Offiziell" erst ab dem MK 11, wenn ich das richtig im Hinterkopf habe (siehe Scaled Sizing).
Aber kannst du natürlich sicher machen. Gibt auch einige hier, die damit schon gespielt haben.


----------



## Alex1206 (17. Mai 2016)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hey Chris!
> Schön von dir zu lesen!
> Danke für dein Feedback. Jetzt wo ich deinen Beitrag lese, klingelt da was im Hinterstübchen. Da war mal was wegen Kontakt zw. Reifen und Sitzrohr, stimmt.
> 
> Die Verwendung von V/H   27,5" / 26"  sinnvoll?



Ich fahre Scaled Size am MK8 in Größe M und möchte es nicht mehr missen. Klar hast bei steilen Anstiegen bergauf eine etwas schlechtere Treteffizienz aber bei der Abfahrt ist es deutlich besser wie 26/26.....


----------



## sparkfan (17. Mai 2016)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Klar hast bei steilen Anstiegen bergauf eine etwas schlechtere Treteffizienz



Spanngurt oder wenn's edler (und teurer) sein sollte, dann leveloc von vecnum 
Es sei denn, es geht ständig auf und ab.


----------



## Ghoste (18. Mai 2016)

ml IX schrieb:


> Mit neuem Farbgewand und Shimano XT 1x11.



Ach jetzt, wusste ich dass ich das Rad schon gesehen habe ;-)

Grüße vom "Black Ram" Team-Fahrer K.Ghoste


----------



## emizneo (23. Mai 2016)

Jetzt mit 140mm hinten und 130mm vorn. Der Dämpfer muß jetzt endgültig gehen. Sollte jemand noch einen Monarchen liegen haben immer her damit!
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2010901]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Phil-Joe (24. Mai 2016)

Die Sattelüberhöhung .. hart. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DC. (24. Mai 2016)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung .. hart. ^^




Wenn man nicht kurze Stumpen hat und noch normal treten will,  ist das so. Passt doch alles.


----------



## Phil-Joe (25. Mai 2016)

Ist nicht so, dass ich das nicht kenne. Alles gut. Sieht bei meinem nur minimal anders aus.


----------



## Dude77 (5. Juni 2016)

Mein neues 301. Already in Love.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2016)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> LV 301



Der Zug der Sattelstützenbetätigung ist falsch verlegt!


----------



## cubabluete (6. Juni 2016)

Der von der Schaltung auch. Dreh die beiden um, dann passt es.


----------



## r.lochi (6. Juni 2016)

wenn es ihm gefällt kann er es auch so lassen


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Juni 2016)

Naja, wird halt das Steuerrohr zum Scheuerrohr.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. Juni 2016)

folgendes ist neu seit den letzten bilder im oktober 

- Monarch wurde gegen einen Helmchen-tuned Plus ersetzt 
- Pike DPA wurde gegen eine SA getauscht, ebenfalls vom Lord
- Vektor High20 anstatt High10 und auf 700mm gekürzt
- Maxxis anstatt Schwalbe reifen
- Southpaw hebel für sattelstütze montiert

... jetzt müsste nur noch endlich mal das wetter passen, für in die berge 











mehr bilder hier im ALBUM


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Juni 2016)

Viel Spaß beim testen - schicke Dämpferdecals!

Edit: Plus - schicke Gabeldecals!

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mr. Svonda (12. Juni 2016)

hi Stefan, danke dir für die super arbeit, auf den hometrails macht es jedenfalls schon mal mächtig laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (12. Juni 2016)

Rund um den Comer See, Dämpfer vom Lord, Pike mit Fast Tuning, vorne und hinten per sofort mit Schwalbe Procor (vorne noch nicht auf den Bildern). Vone 29, hinten 650B.
Ich denke meine Ziel sind nun alle erreicht.
Nach wie vor der beste Hobel den ich je hatte....


----------



## johanus (12. Juni 2016)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Rund um den Comer See, Dämpfer vom Lord, Pike mit Fast Tuning, vorne und hinten per sofort mit Schwalbe Procor (vorne noch nicht auf den Bildern). Vone 29, hinten 650B.
> Ich denke meine Ziel sind nun alle erreicht.
> Nach wie vor der beste Hobel den ich je hatte....
> Anhang anzeigen 502446 Anhang anzeigen 502447


Lago di Piano?


----------



## sparkfan (13. Juni 2016)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim testen - schicke Dämpferdecals!
> 
> Edit: Plus - schicke Gabeldecals!



+1
Optisch generell ein schöner Aufbau. Und wahrscheinlich nicht nur optisch


----------



## Dude77 (13. Juni 2016)

jetzt mal im geputzten Zustand. MK12 in XL mit 2fach XT, 29er VR & 27,5 HR, 140mm im AM Aufbau mit Revelation. Um die 13kg.


----------



## emizneo (13. Juni 2016)

Rocky10 schrieb:


> Rund um den Comer See, Dämpfer vom Lord, Pike mit Fast Tuning, vorne und hinten per sofort mit Schwalbe Procor (vorne noch nicht auf den Bildern). Vone 29, hinten 650B.
> Ich denke meine Ziel sind nun alle erreicht.
> Nach wie vor der beste Hobel den ich je hatte....
> Anhang anzeigen 502446 Anhang anzeigen 502447





Dude77 schrieb:


> jetzt mal im geputzten Zustand. MK12 in XL mit 2fach XT, 29er VR & 27,5 HR, 140mm im AM Aufbau mit Revelation. Um die 13kg.Anhang anzeigen 502581 Anhang anzeigen 502582



Rocky10 und Dude77 welche Tretlagerhöhen fahrt ihr denn bei euren 29 Zoll Aufbauten.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Juni 2016)

....würde mich auch interessieren und welchen Federweg vorne/hinten.......


----------



## Dude77 (13. Juni 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> ....würde mich auch interessieren und welchen Federweg vorne/hinten.......


@emizneo & @dogdaysunrise
Bei mir sind ziemlich genau 35 cm Tretlagerhöhe. Federweg vorn und hinten 140mm


----------



## likelago (15. Juni 2016)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> folgendes ist neu seit den letzten bilder im oktober
> 
> - Monarch wurde gegen einen Helmchen-tuned Plus ersetzt
> - Pike DPA wurde gegen eine SA getauscht, ebenfalls vom Lord
> ...


Wo hast denn das schöne Bike Eloxieren lassen?


----------



## -MrT- (16. Juni 2016)

Sieht noch Giftgrün von Tf-bikes aus. 
@Mr. Sovanda: Kannst du was über die Eloxalqualität sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Svonda (16. Juni 2016)

likelago schrieb:


> Wo hast denn das schöne Bike Eloxieren lassen?





-MrT- schrieb:


> Sieht noch Giftgrün von Tf-bikes aus.
> @Mr. Sovanda: Kannst du was über die Eloxalqualität sagen?


das hat mein händler, die Radbar in Schmerikon (CH), für mich bei Schlierholz eloxieren lassen. die farbe heisst Schlierholz-10-Grün. qualität ist super  war ein schwarzer rahmen, welcher zuerst glasperlgestrahlt wurde.


----------



## likelago (16. Juni 2016)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> das hat mein händler, die Radbar in Schmerikon (CH), für mich bei Schlierholz eloxieren lassen. die farbe heisst Schlierholz-10-Grün. qualität ist super  war ein schwarzer rahmen, welcher zuerst glasperlgestrahlt wurde.


 
Sieht man vom eingelaserten Liteville Schriftzug nichts mehr? Hat Schlierholz nochmals Glasperlengestrahlt oder haben Sie nur das Schwarze Eloxal von KLiteville entfernt. Gruss Rainer


----------



## Mr. Svonda (16. Juni 2016)

vom schriftzug sieht man nichts mehr, ausser man schaut aus kürzester distanz (ein paar cm) ganz genau hin, dann könnte man noch was erahnen.
meines wissens wurde das schwarze eloxal zuerst chemisch entfernt und anschliessend noch glasperlgestrahlt.
laut meinem händler haben sie mit diesem vorgehen bessere erfahrungen gemacht betreffend finish, als wenn sie dafür RAW-rahmen nehmen.


----------



## DavidLV (17. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute!
Hier mal mein Mk8


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2016)

Die "Notfall-Schelle" an der Reverb würde ich aber abnehmen...


----------



## DavidLV (17. Juni 2016)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die "Notfall-Schelle" an der Reverb würde ich aber abnehmen...



ups da hab ich wohl ein älteres Foto erwischt 
Fahr mittlerweile schon ohne Reverb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastman (18. Juni 2016)

Mein Mk10 mir 12 er Dämpfer. Anfang März klassisch in 26" aufgebaut und noch übergangsweise mit 3-fach Antrieb.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Juni 2016)

Hier mal ein in die Jahre gekommendes MK8.Neu AWk in der Pike plus TFTuned Push Fox Dämpfer.26 Zoll und alles ist gut.Ein Jahre langer treuer Wegbegleiter das MK8.



Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## fastman (18. Juni 2016)

Hier mal ne Parkmöglichkeit fürs bike.


----------



## Andi_72 (18. Juni 2016)

Immer sauber im Blick..!
Das heißt aber auch:
1. darf nie schmutzig werden 
2. muss immer schön geputzt werden
3. alle drei Monate wird das Wohnzimmer neu gestrichen..!
;-)


----------



## fastman (18. Juni 2016)

Ne ne, das darf schon dreckig sein, es darf nur nichts an Dreck abfallen .
Wenn du mal ran zoomst wirst du sehen auch jetzt ist es nicht sauber, wird ja auch gefahren.


----------



## AC-Stef (18. Juni 2016)

allways ultra !


----------



## bubinga (20. Juni 2016)

6 Monate 301!!! 
Wie es jetzt ist, ist es perfekt!
Vielen Dank an Stefan für die Arbeit am Monarch+!

Das Bike macht einfach alles mit... Alpen, Flachland, Bikepark... Vollgas oder Stolpern... 
So hab ich mir das vorgestellt.


----------



## gutschik (20. Juni 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> Hier mal ein vernünftiges Standbild !Anhang anzeigen 466096


welche PIKE decals sind das? Bzw. welche Farbe und wo bestellt? Sieht super aus!


----------



## Kizou (21. Juni 2016)

gutschik schrieb:


> welche PIKE decals sind das? Bzw. welche Farbe und wo bestellt? Sieht super aus!


http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-rockshox


----------



## gutschik (21. Juni 2016)

Kizou schrieb:


> http://www.slikgraphics.com/collections/fork-decals-rockshox


Ja das ist schon klar. Nur welche Farbe ist das? Schwarz matt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kizou (21. Juni 2016)

gutschik schrieb:


> Ja das ist schon klar. Nur welche Farbe ist das? Schwarz matt?


ich glaub, das nannte sich stealth.

Gruss


----------



## Chris_153 (22. Juni 2016)

Mein MK 11 (Größe S)mit scaled sizing vorn 27,5", hinten26". Das erste Bild ist der "Erstaufbau", die anderen sind aktuell und bleibt diese Saison vorerst...


----------



## Chris_153 (22. Juni 2016)

Ein aktueller Aufbau für einen Kollegen, Liteville MK 12 (Größe XL) mit 27,5". Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, aber sonst soweit fertig...


----------



## Liteville-301 (22. Juni 2016)

Chris_153 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 505187 Anhang anzeigen 505185 Anhang anzeigen 505181 Mein MK 11 (Größe S)mit scaled sizing vorn 27,5", hinten26". Das erste Bild ist der "Erstaufbau", die anderen sind aktuell und bleibt diese Saison vorerst...


Woher kenn ich nur den LRS?....;-)


----------



## Liteville-301 (22. Juni 2016)

Letztens das Bike meiner Freundin geputzt und bissi fotografiert.....


----------



## Chris_153 (22. Juni 2016)

Liteville-301 schrieb:


> Woher kenn ich nur den LRS?....;-)


Ich weiß nicht, Claus


----------



## TheRace (22. Juni 2016)

@Liteville-301, Germanys next top model?


----------



## dre (22. Juni 2016)

Geilomat!


----------



## bubinga (22. Juni 2016)

Deine Putzkünste sind sensationell 
Und das Blau ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0ax (23. Juni 2016)

bubinga schrieb:


> 6 Monate 301!!!
> Wie es jetzt ist, ist es perfekt!
> Vielen Dank an Stefan für die Arbeit am Monarch+!
> 
> ...



Das krasse ist, dass es irgendwie aussieht, wie mein 601 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/12/24/bike-der-woche-liteville-601-von-ibc-user-k0ax/

Wirst du zur Schnitzeljagd nochmal in Sölden sein? Habe schon gehört, dass "ich" dort letztes Wochenende gesichtet wurde, obwohl ich nicht vor Ort war 





Gruss
Simon


----------



## bubinga (23. Juni 2016)

Vorhin dachte ich auch, ich wäre im Brandnertal gewesen...
Als dein Bike dann zum BdW gewählt wurde, hab ich schon gelacht!

Zur Schnitzeljagd bin ich leider nicht Sölden. Im August komme ich aber wohl wieder...
Von Hamburg aus ist es halt schon immer ein guter Ritt nach Tirol.
Bis dahin gibts halt Harz und Hometrails.
Lass uns aber mal in Kontakt bleiben...


----------



## k0ax (23. Juni 2016)

Schade, das wärs gewesen. Aber genau, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was. Im August werde ich Richtung Alpen und Südtirol sehr aktiv sein. Meld dich einfach 

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Liteville-301 (25. Juni 2016)

TheRace schrieb:


> @Liteville-301, Germanys next top model?


Ja logisch!! Und das Model hat wenigstens ordentliche Kurven.... Und 160mm Auf-und Abbewegung....


----------



## DC. (26. Juni 2016)

Abschiedstournee, 4sale MK11 Rahmen oder komplett


----------



## dogdaysunrise (27. Juni 2016)

Was kommt neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure-Biking (27. Juni 2016)

Neues Arbeitsgerät ;-) MK13


----------



## DC. (27. Juni 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was kommt neues?


Schwanke noch zwischen einem Banshee Spitfire und einem Transition Scout.
Bin vier Jahre Liteville gefahren und war immer zufrieden, sowohl vom Produkt als auch vom Support. Aber irgendwann ist es Zeit auch mal nach rechts und links zu schauen was es noch so tolles gibt


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Juni 2016)

Nimm das Scout, aufs Spitty bin ich schon gewechselt


----------



## DC. (27. Juni 2016)

Hehe, wird gemacht
Neee, ich nehm das Spitfire


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheRace (29. Juni 2016)

DC. schrieb:


> Schwanke noch zwischen einem Banshee Spitfire und einem Transition Scout.
> Bin vier Jahre Liteville gefahren und war immer zufrieden, sowohl vom Produkt als auch vom Support. Aber irgendwann ist es Zeit auch mal nach rechts und links zu schauen was es noch so tolles gibt



Ooooh! Ein "Lexit" ? 
Wie die Briten ... erst raus aus der Gemeinschaft und dann feststellen, dass es doch keine gute Idee war.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. Juni 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Nimm das Scout, aufs Spitty bin ich schon gewechselt



Irgendwann kommst zurück, ob Mk14 oder 15. Irgendwann...


----------



## jammerlappen (30. Juni 2016)

Hehe


----------



## axrobeico (12. Juli 2016)

Mein mk 11-1:
Mattoc Gabel
Fox float Dämpfer
Syntace Laufräder, Vorbau, Lenker und Pedale
Cleg 2 Bremse mit Dächle Scheiben
Reverb 150
AX Lightness Sattel
X01 Schaltung
Absolute Black Oval Kettenblatt
Gewicht irgendwo knapp über 12,5 mit tubeless


----------



## Pirania65 (12. Juli 2016)

Krasse Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## Liteville-301 (12. Juli 2016)

Bei dir würde auch ne Reverb 400 gehn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (12. Juli 2016)

Echt krass...
Was ist das für eine Stützenlänge? Gibts was längeres wie 420mm?
Ist die wirklich tief genug im Rahmen..?


----------



## axrobeico (12. Juli 2016)

Ja, 170er reverb ist ja schon vorgestellt, hat dann eine Gesamtlänge von 480. Wäre sicherlich nicht verkehrt für mich, aber es geht ja so auch. 
Sattelstütze ist genau bis zur Markierung ausgezogen, aber der Rahmen will eigentlich ein bischen mehr Einstecktiefe.
Auf dem Bild sieht es durch die Perspektive evtl noch etwas schlimmer aus als es wirklich ist.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. Juli 2016)

Bist du mal ein XL probegefahren? 
Bei dem Auszug und dem Vorbau sieht es sehr nach einem zu kleinem Rahmen aus. 
Lediglich mein Eindruck, nicht steinigen.


----------



## axrobeico (13. Juli 2016)

Berechtigter Einwand, Vorbau sieht auf dem Bild tatsächlich ziemlich lang aus, ist aber nur ein 40er. Bei einem XL Rahmen würde mir das Rad zu lang werden.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Juli 2016)

axrobeico schrieb:


> Berechtigter Einwand, Vorbau sieht auf dem Bild tatsächlich ziemlich lang aus, ist aber nur ein 40er. Bei einem XL Rahmen würde mir das Rad zu lang werden.


Lange Haxen, kurzer Oberkörper.
Wenn sie erhältlich wäre, wäre ne 200er Vecnum super für dich.


----------



## Kurbelkraft (13. Juli 2016)

axrobeico schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 510905
> Mein mk 11-1:
> Mattoc Gabel
> Fox float Dämpfer
> ...



geiles Rad


----------



## axrobeico (14. Juli 2016)

Kurbelkraft schrieb:


> geiles Rad


Danke 




dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Lange Haxen, kurzer Oberkörper.


Man könnte fast denken du hast mich schon mal gesehen  



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wenn sie erhältlich wäre, wäre ne 200er Vecnum super für dich.


Ich bin von der hydraulischen Bedienung so überzeugt, dass ich die nicht wieder hergeben will. Eher fliegt bei der Schaltung noch der Zug raus


----------



## ml IX (16. Juli 2016)

Also ich möchte meine Vocnun nicht mehr her geben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Juli 2016)

ml IX schrieb:


> Also ich möchte meine Vocnun nicht mehr her geben
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


Ich meine reverb nicht, finde die Stufenlose verstellbarkeit sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (16. Juli 2016)

Ich meine Lev nicht... Aber die RS ist ebenfalls nicht schlecht. Fahre beide gern


----------



## ml IX (17. Juli 2016)

Die RS tut auch ordentlich ihren Dienst bis dato, im Zweitrad.


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. Juli 2016)

Bei mir kömmt am ehesten die neue Fox ran. Die haben - für mich endlich und richtig - verstanden, dass die Anlenkung nicht immer Stealth bzw. oben am Kopf sein muss, wo sich die beknackte Zugführung immer ändert, wenn man einfährt ... *grml*


----------



## Milan Racer (18. Juli 2016)

Hier nochmal ein (Abschieds)Bild von meinem MK11
Sram Eagle 12-fach Gruppe, 160mm, 12,6kg inkl. Pedale


----------



## CalvinSK (18. Juli 2016)

"Abschiedsbild"? Und das bei den netten Teilen? Durch was wird es ersetzt? MK13 oder etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## tobone (18. Juli 2016)

Ist das mit 13 eigentlich wendiger geworden oder immernoch ein Öltanker ?
Bitte ernst gemeinte antworten ;-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (19. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist es ein Zylonentanker! Kein Witz...


----------



## tobone (19. Juli 2016)

Die kettenstreben sollen ja etwas kürzer geworden sein !?
Ich stand gestern wieder vor einem, aber nur kurz drauf gesetzt.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2016)

Nach langer Zeit habe ich mal wieder was an meinem Rad geändert. 
Lange habe ich überlegt und mich nun doch zu einer Dropper-Post durchgerungen.
Nach einem Aufenthalt in Winterberg musste meine Pike dann dafür umso spontaner einer Fox 36 weichen. Bei dem Angebot konnte ich nicht widerstehen... 










Nächste Woche geht es an den Gardasee. Dann kann das Zeug zeigen, was es kann.


----------



## cubabluete (22. Juli 2016)

Dropper post macht immer Sinn.
Ob die Gabel eine gute Idee war?


----------



## fastman (22. Juli 2016)

Die fox ist zwar gut aber auch schwer wie ein Stein. Ich hätte es wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2016)

Die Gabel wiegt nur ca 100g mehr als die Pike. 
Dafür fühlt sie sich satter an, die Druckstufe hat einen sinnvollen Einstellbereich und die Bauhöhe ist noch einmal 3mm niedriger.
Die sinnfreie Druckstufenverstellung an der Pike finde ich nicht so doll.
Im Neuzustand ist die 36 auch sensibler als meine gut gepflegte Pike.
Die Steckachse ist dafür etwas fummeliger - der einzige Nachteil.
Ich bin an der Pike aber auch Maxle Stealth gefahren.
Für mich überwiegen die Vorteile. Davor bin ich auch 8Jahre 36 gefahren und die neue 36 ist echt ein Fortschritt gerade im Bezug aufs Gewicht.


----------



## fastman (22. Juli 2016)

Okay wusste ich nicht ich hab immer die Gewichtsangaben in den Shops gesehen und da waren die 36er immer ziemlich schwer. Ich selber fahre ne float  34er Evolution. Die ist aber auch locker 150 bis 200 g schwerer als die Pike.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die neuen 36er leichter gleichschwer wie die älteren 34er. Keine Ahnung wo die neuen 34er liegen.
Meine alten 36er waren 200 - 300g schwer als die neue 36er.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juli 2016)

Die neue 36er hat ein anderes Casting, andere Krone und keine Stahlfedern für den Negativbereich zu regeln.
Meine wiegt 1.989g, für eine 180mm Gabel ganz gut.

Die 36er FIT4 (im Gegensatz zur RC2) hat einen Schnellspanner und ist noch leichter wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## lolonics (23. Juli 2016)

Ups! Entschuldigt die obszöne Geste  
Vielleicht kommt bald ne Eagle, sonst aber super happy mit dem Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (25. Juli 2016)

Mal wieder ein paar neue Teile ans MK11 geschraubt:

- Stahlkettenblatt Sram 28T
- Sattel Bontrager Evoke RXL
- Schläuche Schwalbe Aerothan 

Gewicht jetzt bei 11,55 kg


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2016)

Wie sind die Schläuche? Irgendwas auffällig oder alles normal nur leichter?


----------



## RaceFace67 (26. Juli 2016)

hatte auch mal einen montiert - und bei 2,5" ging er bei mir kaputt, sondern elastisch sind sie nicht...


----------



## uphillking (26. Juli 2016)

Im Grunde merkt man keinen Unterschied zu den Standard Butyl-Schläuchen.
Allenfalls dass man etwas öfter nachpumpen muss als sonst.
So einmal die Woche etwa. Fahre aber auch mit nur 1,2 / 1,4 bar Druck.


----------



## echtorg (2. August 2016)

Mk9


----------



## Pirania65 (3. August 2016)

uphillking schrieb:


> Im Grunde merkt man keinen Unterschied zu den Standard Butyl-Schläuchen.
> Allenfalls dass man etwas öfter nachpumpen muss als sonst.
> So einmal die Woche etwa. Fahre aber auch mit nur 1,2 / 1,4 bar Druck.


 
Pumpst du von Anfang an die 1,4 Bar? Da setzt sich doch der Reifen nicht richtig und kann "eiern" oder?
Ich pumpe immer erst min. 3 Bar und erst wenn das Reifen sich richtig setzt lasse ich Luft bis auf 1,0 Bar aus. Vor allem wenn die Reifen neu sind. Das ist wahrscheinlich mit den Schläuchen aber nicht möglich?


----------



## Andi_72 (3. August 2016)

Gegend "Eiern" hilft Montagefluid, z.B von Schwalbe, oder Seifenlauge.
Hilft auch bei extrem strammen Mänteln.


----------



## cubabluete (4. August 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Gegend "Eiern" hilft Montagefluid, z.B von Schwalbe, oder Seifenlauge.
> Hilft auch bei extrem strammen Mänteln.


Genau so.


----------



## Marksbo (4. August 2016)

Hier meins, 
mit neuen Laufrädern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pirania65 (4. August 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Gegend "Eiern" hilft Montagefluid, z.B von Schwalbe, oder Seifenlauge.
> Hilft auch bei extrem strammen Mänteln.


 
Reicht dann 1,4 Bar?


----------



## Andi_72 (4. August 2016)

Das reicht. Wenn er nicht von selber "springt", lässt er sich recht einfach per Hand in Form bringen.
Pumpe aber meistens mehr, die ztr ex erlaubt immerhin 2,7 bar, meine carbonfelgen dürfen 3bar abbekommen.


----------



## Pirania65 (4. August 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Das reicht. Wenn er nicht von selber "springt", lässt er sich recht einfach per Hand in Form bringen.
> Pumpe aber meistens mehr, die ztr ex erlaubt immerhin 2,7 bar, meine carbonfelgen dürfen 3bar abbekommen.


 
mir geht um die Schläuche Aerothan nicht um die Felgen, ob die 3 Bar vertragen (kurzzeitig).


----------



## .t1mo (4. August 2016)

Hier mal wieder meins im aktuellen Dress





...hat jetzt auch schon vier Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## Andi_72 (4. August 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> mir geht um die Schläuche Aerothan nicht um die Felgen, ob die 3 Bar vertragen (kurzzeitig).


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, verwende Schwalbe sv 13 und sv 13a


----------



## Trailpussy (4. August 2016)

Pirania65 schrieb:


> mir geht um die Schläuche Aerothan nicht um die Felgen, ob die 3 Bar vertragen (kurzzeitig).


Wenn die Aerothan schläuche-überdehnt werden tut denen das nicht gut. Hatte ich bei einer Flickstelle selbst die Erfahrung gemacht. Zu stark aufgepumpt und dann gab es eine Balon-artige Ausstülpung als ich den Schlauch aufgepumpt habe um die Flickstelle zu finden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (4. August 2016)

Um für etwas Klarheit zu sorgen:

Bei der Montage der Aerothan Schläuchen gehe ich exakt so vor wie bei Butyl Schläuchen bewährt:

- bisschen Luft in die Schläuche geben
- Schwalbe Montage Fluid an die Reifenwulsten
- Reifen und Schläuche wie gewohnt montieren
- 3 bar einfüllen (Plopp..Plopp...
- einige Zeit Luftdruck bei 3bar lassen (in meinem Fall über Nacht) damit sich evtl vorhandene Unwucht "herausarbeitet"
- Luft auf den Betriebsdruck anpassen 1,2 bar und 1,4 bar
- losfahren

ergo: 3 bar sind kein Problem.


----------



## BigMounty (4. August 2016)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Wenn die Aerothan schläuche-überdehnt werden tut denen das nicht gut. Hatte ich bei einer Flickstelle selbst die Erfahrung gemacht. Zu stark aufgepumpt und dann gab es eine Balon-artige Ausstülpung als ich den Schlauch aufgepumpt habe um die Flickstelle zu finden..



Wenn der Schlauch auf der Felge, im Reifen montiert ist, wirst Du den Schlauch kaum überdehnen !!
Das hat nichts mit dem Druck mit dem Du aufpumpst zu tun, außer Dein Schlauch ist von vorneherein zu klein gewählt.


----------



## Andi_72 (4. August 2016)

Klar, wenn du den Schlauch ohne Mantelhülle aufpumst, geht der aus der Form. So kann man aus 26" dauerhaft 29" machen, ist mir auch mal passiert. Seid dem prüf ich Flicken nur noch im demontierten Mantel. Aber auch dann darf man nicht drauf los pumpen.
Empfehle klassisches Wasserbad, oder den Lochschnüffler
https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/tip-top-lochschnueffler-130977/
wobei Wasserbad immer noch das beste ist. Gäbs dafür ne App, würd ich die nehmen..


----------



## cubabluete (5. August 2016)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder meins im aktuellen Dress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neue Stütze ist mal fällig. Immer runter greifen stelle ich mir nicht so komod vor.


----------



## Trailpussy (5. August 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Klar, wenn du den Schlauch ohne Mantelhülle aufpumst, geht der aus der Form. So kann man aus 26" dauerhaft 29" machen, ist mir auch mal passiert. Seid dem prüf ich Flicken nur noch im demontierten Mantel. Aber auch dann darf man nicht drauf los pumpen.
> Empfehle klassisches Wasserbad, oder den Lochschnüffler
> https://www.globetrotter.de/shop/tip-top-lochschnueffler-130977/
> wobei Wasserbad immer noch das beste ist. Gäbs dafür ne App, würd ich die nehmen..



Jepp. Mache ich auch so. Löcher sind in dem Kunstoff leider sehr schwierig zu finden. Daher wollte ich wirklich nur etwas mehr Luft einpumpen. Aber Vorsicht beim anpumpen. Bei gerade so in Form pumpen sollte bei Aerothan Schläuchen Schluss sein. Besser als mit Wasserbad funktioniert Schwalbe Reifenfluid oder selbst gemixtes Seifen-Wasser das man mit dem Schwämmchen aufträgt....Bis auf das Fluid sind das aber nur Lösungen für zu Hause.....


----------



## daddy yo yo (5. August 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Neue Stütze ist mal fällig. Immer runter greifen stelle ich mir nicht so komod vor.


Man stelle sich vor, es gibt noch Fahrer, die fahren ihr MTB sogar OHNE (!!!) Vario-Stütze...


----------



## cubabluete (5. August 2016)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, es gibt noch Fahrer, die fahren ihr MTB sogar OHNE (!!!) Vario-Stütze...


Das ist sicher besser als runter greifen zu müssen. Fahre mein HT auch ohne vario.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. August 2016)

Mal frisch geputzt , das gute alte MK8.



Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. August 2016)

Back in Black


----------



## Andi_72 (6. August 2016)

Ja das gute alte "geputzt"! ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog01 (7. August 2016)




----------



## RaceFace67 (7. August 2016)

So, auch wenn ich zuletzt ganz zufrieden mit der Formula war, wird doch mal die Float getestet.
Endlich montiert, auch wenn ich die zwei nächsten Wochen nicht zum Fahren komme, bin gespannt!





12,81 wie es da steht.
Schade, das kashima farblich noch immer so variiert.


----------



## Andi_72 (7. August 2016)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Schade, das kashima farblich noch immer so variiert.


Das find ich auch schade. Bei mir Sinds auch drei Farbtöne, auch an der Gabel unterschiedliche ....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. August 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Das find ich auch schade. Bei mir Sinds auch drei Farbtöne, auch an der Gabel unterschiedliche ....



Das war früher bei den DH Gabeln, egal ob RS, MZ oder Fox, noch viel schlimmer. Wir meckern auf hohem Niveau. 

Trotzdem ärgerlich. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. August 2016)

Koennte es einfach das Licht sein? Der Daempfer sitzt ja fast im Dunkeln, die Gabel bekommt all das Licht.


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. August 2016)

nee, sicher nicht. steht neben mir


----------



## Andi_72 (7. August 2016)

Sehr deutlich zu sehen. Dämpfer ist viel dunkler, so wie die decals und auch so wie es gefällt. Die Röhre sind wesentlich heller und auch noch unterschiedlich. Bei der Gabel sieht man es nur bei gutem Licht, Gabel-Dämpfer fällt sofort ins Auge.
Klar, warum jammern wenn die Technik funzt. Seltsam ist es dennoch.
Auch interessant, dass der Dämpfer den Aufdruck kashima-coating hat, die Gabel jedoch nicht. Lt. Fox war das bis 2014 noch so.


----------



## RaceFace67 (7. August 2016)

Gabel und Dämpfer haben den Aufdruck...


----------



## Ghoste (8. August 2016)

Nochmal im alten Beinkleid, bevor dann vorne 27.5 getestet wird und der WTB VIGILANTE und TRAILBOSS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (10. August 2016)

Und jetzt auf die schnelle umgebaut 
Und nun scale sized


----------



## gutschik (10. August 2016)

Hier der gerät von mir. 

Mk11-1 XL

Dieses Jahr der dritte größere Umbau nachdem ich vor 2 Jahren von FOX auf Pike und Monarch plus by @Lord Helmchen upgegraded hab.  die XX1 hat nach 4 Jahren leider das Zeitliche gesegnet deswegen jetzt wieder shimano. Um genau zu sein XTR mit OneUp 45er ritzel sowie Kettenblatt. Hope innenlager, MT7 raceline mit XTR Hebeln und Maxxis 27.5 x 2.5 auf 35mm Syntace Felgen (passt geradeso in den hinterbau)
Seit Anfang an dabei ist das Cockpit mit megaforce und Vector Carbon sowie die Syntace Laufräder die dieses Jahr neue Lager bekommen haben. 

Ansonsten muss ich sagen ist der Rahmen immer noch tipptopp obwohl ich wirklich nicht schonend damit umgehe. Das Problem ist nur, und bitte steinigt mich nicht, dass ich so langsam immer größere Lust auf ein neues Bike verspüre. Allerdings gibt der Markt - abgesehen vom 601 - in Sachen Alu Rahmen nicht so viel her. Banshee, Transition, Nikolai, canfield, pivot, norco, intense  ...  
Jedes andere Rad wäre entweder schwerer, weniger steif oder schlechter verarbeitet. Tja, das sind Probleme ... Hoffe irgendjemand kann das nachvollziehen 

Grüße Ben


----------



## Brixton (11. August 2016)

Dann bezugnehmend auf die Fotos (bin im September wieder ne Woche) runter zum Kreisel, 601 ausleihen, testen ;-)
Hast du das 45er an der 11-Fach oder? Ob das auf 10-Fach auch geht?


----------



## gutschik (11. August 2016)

Brixton schrieb:


> Dann bezugnehmend auf die Fotos (bin im September wieder ne Woche) runter zum Kreisel, 601 ausleihen, testen ;-)
> Hast du das 45er an der 11-Fach oder? Ob das auf 10-Fach auch geht?


601 getestet hab ich schon  Eigentlich bräuchte ich das 101 29er für die hometrails und das 601 für alles andere. Oder halt mein 301 für beides..

Hab 11 fach.. Von OneUp gibt's für 10 fach nur 42 Zähne https://www.bike-components.de/de/OneUp/Ritzelkit-42-16-Zaehne-p50325/


----------



## Phil-Joe (18. August 2016)

Knolly -> zwar auch schwerer aber bei Verarbeitung vermutlich mindestens ebenbürtig, wenn nicht besser.


----------



## rauschs (18. August 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Und jetzt auf die schnelle umgebaut
> Und nun scale sized



Ein, zwei Worte zum Fahrverhalten - wie findest du es (...bergab)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manfred.hs (19. August 2016)

Mein MK12 endlich mit komplettem Helmchen Fahrwerk. Der Mann weiss worum es geht  kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.

Ein Traum.

Fehlen nur noch die Dämpfer Decals dann bin ich vollends glücklich.


----------



## Hans (19. August 2016)

Hallo,
Sorry für die Zwischenfrage.  Fährt hier jemand ein 301 MK12 mit vorne und hinten 29"


----------



## Marksbo (20. August 2016)

Hi,

ich fahre v und h 29 zoll im xxl mk12 

Mfg


----------



## Hans (20. August 2016)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fahre v und h 29 zoll im xxl mk12
> 
> Mfg


Wieviel Federweg vorne und hinten ? Welche Gabel ?

Danke


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. August 2016)

MK8 vorher und nacher.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. August 2016)

nachher ist langweilig


----------



## Andi_72 (24. August 2016)

Eine Stunde bis "nachher"
Fünf Minuten bis "vorher"!

Und "vorher" kommt ganz ohne Arbeit....;-)


----------



## huli0815 (24. August 2016)

Mix aus 10 Years Edition AM 'S' und Nachrüstung auf MK12 'M' mit Pike 160/160mm mit W35MX Laufradsatz.

Ausnahmsweise mal sauber


----------



## EL_Se (25. August 2016)

Neu ist, das der alte LRS wieder drin ist, weil eine Felge vom neuem das Zeitliche gesegnet hat


----------



## röma (26. August 2016)

das neue Ladybike in da house:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (26. August 2016)

und das Herrenrad zwar noch 2x9fach dafür seit
 diesem Jahr mit Kohlerädern und Helmchen Fahrwerk:


----------



## Andi_72 (26. August 2016)

Klingt wie herrengedeck;-)

Was klebt da auf dem oberrohr?


----------



## Normansbike (26. August 2016)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Klingt wie herrengedeck;-)
> 
> Was klebt da auf dem oberrohr?


Handyhalter für Navigation und ...
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...i=LYHAV8npL8iAUd_shfAE&tbm=isch&client=safari


----------



## röma (27. August 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Handyhalter für Navigation und ...
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...i=LYHAV8npL8iAUd_shfAE&tbm=isch&client=safari


 du hast ein los zum gewinn einer rheumadecke gewonnen


----------



## Normansbike (27. August 2016)

röma schrieb:


> du hast ein los zum gewinn einer rheumadecke gewonnen


...


----------



## .t1mo (29. August 2016)

Hier nochmal meins, jetzt mit dem endgültigen Fahrwerk


----------



## VF1 (29. August 2016)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins, jetzt mit dem endgültigen Fahrwerk




Sieht super aus mit den Hebeln. Was für einen Druck, bei welchem Körpergewicht, fährst du im Dämpfer?


----------



## biker-wug (29. August 2016)

Ist das vorne dann ne Lyrik oder Pike?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G850F mit Tapatalk


----------



## .t1mo (29. August 2016)

VF1 schrieb:


> Sieht super aus mit den Hebeln. Was für einen Druck, bei welchem Körpergewicht, fährst du im Dämpfer?



Ich Bin auch extrem glücklich mit dem Setup. Alles noch nicht bei 100 % und am herumprobieren aber am Wochenende war ich mit rund 140 PSI unterwegs und das fühlte sich sehr gut an. Mit Rucksack habe ich etwas mehr als 100kg.



biker-wug schrieb:


> Ist das vorne dann ne Lyrik oder Pike?



Lyrik - also 650b Casting - mit 26" Bereifung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailpussy (29. August 2016)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins, jetzt mit dem endgültigen Fahrwerk


Sieht richtig interessant aus.Liegt wahrscheinlich jetzt richtig satt auf dem Trail  Glaubst du das noch genug Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Dämpferkammer für eine Zughülle ist?


----------



## .t1mo (29. August 2016)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Sieht richtig interessant aus.Liegt wahrscheinlich jetzt richtig satt auf dem Trail  Glaubst du das noch genug Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Dämpferkammer für eine Zughülle ist?



Richtig. Der Hinterbau saugt förmlich ALLES auf. Das Rad liegt extrem stabil. Kein Vergleich zu vorher mit Monarch Plus. Zughülle passt auf jeden Fall.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. August 2016)

Und was für Hebel sind das nun?


----------



## Ock (29. August 2016)

Schätze mal die von Lord Helmchen.


----------



## Ock (29. August 2016)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hier nochmal meins, jetzt mit dem endgültigen Fahrwerk



Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Bin. Am überlegen, glaube aber im M Rahmen füllt der Vivid einfach das Rahmendreieck. Und auf der anderen Seite bin ich mit den 140 mm Hebel vom Lord mit Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Hat bisher jedes Enduro Rennen überlegen.


----------



## VF1 (29. August 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Bin. Am überlegen, glaube aber im M Rahmen füllt der Vivid einfach das Rahmendreieck. Und auf der anderen Seite bin ich mit den 140 mm Hebel vom Lord mit Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Hat bisher jedes Enduro Rennen überlegen.




160mm Hebel + Vivid Air passen ab Rahmengrösse M ohne Probleme.

LG Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (29. August 2016)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Hinterbau saugt förmlich ALLES auf. Das Rad liegt extrem stabil. Kein Vergleich zu vorher mit Monarch Plus. Zughülle passt auf jeden Fall.



Soooo scheiße war der auch nicht 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## .t1mo (30. August 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn? Bin. Am überlegen, glaube aber im M Rahmen füllt der Vivid einfach das Rahmendreieck. Und auf der anderen Seite bin ich mit den 140 mm Hebel vom Lord mit Dämpfer sehr zufrieden. Hat bisher jedes Enduro Rennen überlegen.



Das ist jetzt ein XL Rahmen. So extrem mega riesig ist der Vivid Air jetzt auch nicht. Klar ist er größer als ein Monarch Plus - kannst du bei mir in der Galerie direkt vergleichen - aber genug Platz ist da trotzdem noch.




dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Und was für Hebel sind das nun?



Korrekt, Lord Helmchen



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Soooo scheiße war der auch nicht
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Natürlich nicht, so habe ich das ja auch gar nicht gesagt, aber für meine Gewicht ist der Vivid einfach die richtige Liga.


----------



## VF1 (30. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

so sieht das im M Rahmen aus:





LG Volker


----------



## manfred.hs (30. August 2016)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt ein XL Rahmen. So extrem mega riesig ist der Vivid Air jetzt auch nicht. Klar ist er größer als ein Monarch Plus - kannst du bei mir in der Galerie direkt vergleichen - aber genug Platz ist da trotzdem noch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schliess mich hier mal an.
Bei mir sinds:
140mm Helmchen Hebel mit Monarch Plus

Fazit: funktionieren bei 105kg sehr sehr smooth und das mit nur 220psi. Ein völlig ausgewechseltes 301 dessen Hinterbau auf einmal ne wahre Freude ist.


----------



## Blackmike (30. August 2016)

Hab auch die kombi 160er helmchen-hebel und vivid....absolut zu empfehlen. Ist definitiv jeden cent wert..


----------



## Ock (30. August 2016)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so sieht das im M Rahmen aus:
> 
> ...


Hast davon vielleicht noch ein Detailbild?


----------



## VF1 (30. August 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Hast davon vielleicht noch ein Detailbild?



Hey,

leider habe ich keine Detailbilder davon. Hab die gemacht als der Stefan bei mir war.



LG Volker


----------



## VF1 (30. August 2016)

Ock schrieb:


> Hast davon vielleicht noch ein Detailbild?



Das habe ich noch gefunden. Ich denke, das wird dich auch nicht weiterbringen.





LG Volker


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. August 2016)

Das original in 3600 mal ebbes. Reinzoomen...... 
https://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f3/20/2053/2053147-1pz5avjqg8fr-20150813_200342-original.jpg


----------



## -MrT- (1. September 2016)

Cockpit-Höhe ist soweit gut, sodass ich die Gabel noch final kürzen werde.  Vorbau wird noch durch ein 40mm-Version ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (1. September 2016)

Wo eloxieren lassen?


----------



## -MrT- (1. September 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Wo eloxieren lassen?


Bei Thomas (tf-bikes.at)


----------



## Blackmike (1. September 2016)

Is das dieses Hot Rod Red?


----------



## -MrT- (1. September 2016)

Blackmike schrieb:


> Is das dieses Hot Rod Red?


Yepp


----------



## Blackmike (1. September 2016)

Schaut gaach ( toll, krass) aus.
Überleg ja schon lange nei tf bikes vorbei zu fahren. Komm irgendwie nicht dazu. Wahrscheinlich krieg ich dann an kaufrausch....


----------



## -MrT- (1. September 2016)

Blackmike schrieb:


> Schaut gaach ( toll, krass) aus.
> Überleg ja schon lange nei tf bikes vorbei zu fahren. Komm irgendwie nicht dazu. Wahrscheinlich krieg ich dann an kaufrausch....


Glaub mir: in Natura kommt die Farbe noch viel krasser rüber.    Ich hab versucht mit der Farbtemperatur an der Kamera das Rot möglichst gut zu treffen,  aber das Farbspiel bei unterschiedlichem Lichteinfall bekommst du halt nicht ablichtet. 

Hab den Rahmen telefonisch bzw. per Mail bestellt


----------



## Goddi8 (2. September 2016)

Erste Ausbaustufe




Letzte Ausbaustufe




Zwischen beiden Bildern liegen ca. 6 spaßige und lehrreiche Jahre ohne auch nur den kleinsten Defekt am Rahmen. Die Lady darf jetzt in Rente. Was bleibt, sind gute Erinnerungen und ein paar gemeinsame Narben.

Abbaustufe




War schön hier bei euch Fanboys


----------



## Andi_72 (2. September 2016)

Und was kommt jetzt?


----------



## Goddi8 (2. September 2016)

Knolly Warden ist schon da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_72 (3. September 2016)

Interessant, kannte ich noch nicht.
Vorteil zum 301?
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Goddi8 (3. September 2016)

Es ist neu ￼


----------



## erwin1.05b (3. September 2016)

So Zerlegen, das könnte ich nicht übers Herz bringen :-O. Ich würde es lieber in komplett abgeben...


----------



## Andi_72 (3. September 2016)

Vielleicht verkauft er ja gar nicht?
Und wenn doch, die Einzelteile bringen sicher mehr Geld.


----------



## Goddi8 (3. September 2016)

Bevor hier einer anfängt zu weinen 
Das 301 wird in den originalen Zustand zurück gebaut. Daher ist es zerlegt und auch um es vernünftig zu säubern. Verkauft wird es wohl nicht. Die nicht-originalen Teile sind dann über den Bikemarkt zu haben.

Zum Warden. Falls es interessiert, gibt es da im Knolly Forum auch was zu lesen. Mit dem 301 vergleichen will und kann ich (noch) nicht. Allerdings fand ich auch das etwas andere und eigene Hinterbaukonzept interessant. Insofern ist es zum 301 also identisch wenn auch vollkommen anders interpretiert.
Es soll mit mördermäßig Grip klettern und gerade für technische Passagen 1A sein. DH wohl besser als das 301 da der Hinterbau fluffiger ist. We will see. Jetzt aber Schluss hier mit fremden Marken und ohne Bilder


----------



## rauschs (7. September 2016)

So ruhig hier 

...nachdem ich nun drei Saisons mit einer 140 mm Gabel unterwegs war (ursprünglich hatte ich eine 150 mm Talas, damals noch 26 "), habe ich bei den doch gut reduzierten 2016 Gabeln zugeschlagen. Als Bonus: 300 g leichter als meine alte Float 34. Bilde mir ein, dies deutlich zu spüren beim Lenken. Zusätzlich nun auch wieder beidseitig die "v" vorhanden im Schriftzug, nachdem die Originalen irgendwo in der Prärie liegen. Der Sattel ist seit Juli nun mittlerweile auch eingefahren. Optisch wohl verbesserungsfähig aber passt...

Gespannt auf den Hans Dampf (PaceStar) im feuchten und "tiefen" Herbst. Heute bei teilweise immer noch etwas Restmatsch jedenfalls besser als erwartet.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tf-bikes.at (8. September 2016)

-MrT- schrieb:


> Bei Thomas (tf-bikes.at)


Hallo MrT,

freut mich, dass du Freude hast mit dem tollen Bike und auch Spass auf den Trails!

Ich habe mir dann den "Zwilling" aufgebaut und bin auch restlos zufrieden 
Und es gelingt leider auch mir nicht, die Farbe "HotRodRed" richtig einzufangen ....

















lg
thomas


----------



## -MrT- (8. September 2016)

Hey Thomas, 
das ist aber ein schöner Zwilling    
und die Felgen kommen ja wirklich krass rüber. 

Bin auch rundum zufrieden mit dem Rad. 
In ner Woche wirds dann das erste Mal am Gardasee ausgeführt. Yippie   

Vlg Tobi


----------



## Janosch23 (9. September 2016)

Hat jemand schon mal versucht einen Nobby Nic 2.8 mit normaler 650b Pike und normaler Flow ex Felge zu fahren? Ich habe den Reifen gestern aufgezogen und wie mir scheint ist er stabil und passt auch in die Gabel - Luft nach oben ist da. Habe außer einer kurzen Treppenabfahrt um die Ecke noch keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt. Aber die hat gut funktioniert ...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. September 2016)

Den Grund für boost vorne hab ich noch nie so ganz verstanden, alles was man hätte machen müssen ist die "arch" neu designen und gut.
Freund von mir fährt den ebenfalls als plus in seiner Pike, allerdings auf richtig breiten Felgen.


----------



## Janosch23 (9. September 2016)

Boost hat sicher nichts mit generieren von neuen Umsätzen zu tun ... 
Danke für die Info, dann teste ich mal weiter.


----------



## Andi_72 (9. September 2016)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Boost hat sicher nichts mit generieren von neuen Umsätzen zu tun ...


Ausschließlich zur Performance-Verbesserung (von unfahrbar zu fahrbar), zum Wohle des Kunden und auf das wir niemals auslernen mögen....;-)


----------



## hotrod1305 (9. September 2016)

So, hier mal mein neues Baby! Lange mit einem 301er geliebäugelt, diesen Sommer wars soweit. Noch ein MK11 in L bei 185cm und 83cm Schrittlänge (ja, ich weiß, kurze Haxn  ) XT Aufbau, Syntace W35 scaled, 160er Pike und Monarch Plus. "Vernunft Aufbau"  und ich bin total happy


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. September 2016)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal versucht einen Nobby Nic 2.8 mit normaler 650b Pike und normaler Flow ex Felge zu fahren? Ich habe den Reifen gestern aufgezogen und wie mir scheint ist er stabil und passt auch in die Gabel - Luft nach oben ist da. Habe außer einer kurzen Treppenabfahrt um die Ecke noch keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt. Aber die hat gut funktioniert ...
> Anhang anzeigen 527223


IMHO ist der Reifen zu fat bzw die Felge zu schmal
Die Kombi macht genauso wenig Sinn wie auf einer 19mm breiten Felge einen 2.4er Reifen zu fahren 

Der 3.0 NN passt auf einer 40mm breiten Felgen (innen) zwar gerade noch so durchs 27.4er Pike Casting, aber da passt dann noch nicht einmal mehr ein Mudguard dazwischen. Nur falls außer mir noch einer auf die Idee käme....


----------



## Andi_72 (9. September 2016)

Schick-in babyblau...! ;-)


----------



## Nordpol (9. September 2016)

Das Wetter kann so bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan35i (16. September 2016)

So, mal meine aktuelles 301.
Gekommen bin ich von nem MK10 Gr L. Das hat mir schon sehr getaugt, nur der Lenkwinkel war mir zu steil. Drum kurzer Hand n gebrauchtes MK11 gekauft, VarioSpin Verbaut und mir ein 301 nach meinen Vorstellungen gebaut.
Das MK10 wurde dann so verkauft:





Das MK11 wurde dann mit VarioSpin, 160er Van RLC Kashima, RS Monarch Plus und Helmchen Setupt, 1x10 XT, 810er Reverse Carbonlenker mit 40er Vorbau, W35MX mit HighTorque Naben und Tubeless, SQLab 611 Carbon, Number9 Pedale.... aufgebaut.
Fährt sich überragend in meinen Augen. Gewichtsmäßig könnte man noch was rausholen wenn ich die Van tauschen würde, performancemäßig kommt in meinen Augen aber nichts an die Van hin. Und die 400g habe ich in den Beinen und zu wenig auf den Rippen.






Jüngste Änderung. Die Gabel ist nu im Stickerbomb.


----------



## madagascar (24. September 2016)

taugt für die davoser bahnentour...


----------



## wolfmark (24. September 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2065014]
	
[/URL]
mein 301er ein Bike wie gemalt.


----------



## wolfmark (24. September 2016)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2065015]
	
[/URL]
rock it


----------



## andrenalin (29. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich mich über meine jüngste Neuerwerbung freu wie Sau, will ich Euch die nicht vorenthalten.
Ein 301 Mk11-2 ist an sich ja nix besonderes. Aber meine neue Gabel, eine Intend Edge kann das von sich behaupten. Außerdem gab's frische Laufräder DT XM 481 mit Schwalbe ProCore in 27,5". 1 bar vorne und 1,2 bar hinten bringt schon eine faszinierende Traktion.
Die Gabel benötigt nur sehr geringen Luftdruck (3bar) und spricht super an. Dämpfung lässt sich wirksam in Druck- und Zug einstellen, eine erste Probefahrt steht noch aus. Ach ja, und unter 2kg bei 166mm Federweg :-D






Gruß, André


----------



## TheRace (29. September 2016)

Schick!
Würde mir aber noch diesen Gabelschutz besorgen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01/15/test-intend-sc166-upside-down-federgabel/


----------



## Normansbike (29. September 2016)

andrenalin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich mich über meine jüngste Neuerwerbung freu wie Sau, will ich Euch die nicht vorenthalten.
> Ein 301 Mk11-2 ist an sich ja nix besonderes. Aber meine neue Gabel, eine Intend Edge kann das von sich behaupten. Außerdem gab's frische Laufräder DT XM 481 mit Schwalbe ProCore in 27,5". 1 bar vorne und 1,2 bar hinten bringt schon eine faszinierende Traktion.
> Die Gabel benötigt nur sehr geringen Luftdruck (3bar) und spricht super an. Dämpfung lässt sich wirksam in Druck- und Zug einstellen, eine erste Probefahrt steht noch aus. Ach ja, und unter 2kg bei 166mm Federweg :-D
> ...


Kostet...?


----------



## tobone (30. September 2016)

Hallo weiß nicht ob dieser Thread hier richtig ist aber:
Welche Länge braucht der gabelschaft mind. Bei rahmengrösse xl ?
Welche Länge braucht die bremsleitung für hinten?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. September 2016)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo weiß nicht ob dieser Thread hier richtig ist aber:
> Welche Länge braucht der gabelschaft mind. Bei rahmengrösse xl ?
> Welche Länge braucht die bremsleitung für hinten?


Wie soll man das so beantworten? 
Welches MK? Welcher Vorbau? Absolute Mindestlänge ohne spacer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (30. September 2016)

Mk13
Vorbau steht noch nicht fest
Mindestlänge ohne spacer


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. September 2016)

Kennst du google? 
Um dir zu helfen müsste ich jetzt selber googeln, auf die Liteville HP um herauszufinden wie lange das Steuerrohr ist, dann zu Syntace wegen der Vorbauhöhe.


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2016)

10 Generationen (MK's) trennen diese zwei 301er, ansonsten fahren sie gerne miteinander


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Oktober 2016)

MK13 und MK3?


----------



## Normansbike (3. Oktober 2016)

Das silberne müsste ein mk3 sein..!


dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> MK13 und MK3?


----------



## Kombinatschef (3. Oktober 2016)

Das "Silberne" ist ein verblasstes "Solid Gold" MK2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (3. Oktober 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Das "Silberne" ist ein verblasstes "Solid Gold" MK2


Oder so! Ebenfalls einer der schönsten Farben die ein LV haben konnte. Waren jedoch in dieser Farbcombi sehr selten und ebenfalls eine limitierte Auflage, oder!?


----------



## andrenalin (6. Oktober 2016)

TheRace schrieb:


> Schick!
> Würde mir aber noch diesen Gabelschutz besorgen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/01/15/test-intend-sc166-upside-down-federgabel/



Hallo,
die Fender bietet Bommelmaster nicht mehr an. Geht seiner Meinung nach auch ohne. Die Zeit wird es zeigen ...
Gruß, André


----------



## snakeu (10. Oktober 2016)

noch mal zum Abschied.... steht jetzt im Bikemarkt.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Oktober 2016)

MK8 im Wald



Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## hempblend (1. November 2016)

301 MK8 - ready 4 adventure


----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (1. November 2016)




----------



## dr.jekyll 71 (1. November 2016)

Mahlzeit in die Runde...bin neu hier,und hoffe auf jede Menge Tipps und Hilfestellung in Zukunft. Komme aus dem Sauerland,und fahre nach 14 Jahren Cannondale nun das obige MK9.

Gruß,Thorsten


----------



## Andi_72 (1. November 2016)

Dann Willkomm!
Sauerland ist ne tolle Ecke zum biken.
Hab lange im (verfeindeten )
Siegerland gelebt.
Viel Spaß mit dem bike.


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. November 2016)

Endausbau 2016


----------



## duke209 (20. November 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> IMHO ist der Reifen zu fat bzw die Felge zu schmal
> Die Kombi macht genauso wenig Sinn wie auf einer 19mm breiten Felge einen 2.4er Reifen zu fahren
> 
> Der 3.0 NN passt auf einer 40mm breiten Felgen (innen) zwar gerade noch so durchs 27.4er Pike Casting, aber da passt dann noch nicht einmal mehr ein Mudguard dazwischen. Nur falls außer mir noch einer auf die Idee käme....



Björn, was wäre dann hinten die max. Variante ? Bei 26" und W35er....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. November 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Björn, was wäre dann hinten die max. Variante ? Bei 26" und W35er....?


naja, auf der W35 mit der Innenweite von 28,5mm würde ich normale 26" Reifen fahren.
Also irgendwas im Bereich 2.35" bis 2.5", die verschiedenen Hersteller haben ja durchaus unterschiedliche Vorstellungen wie breit breit ist  
Aber die Plusreifen ab 2.8 dürften zu ballonmäßig auf der Felge werden. Damit es in der Kurve dann nicht zu sehr walkt muss man mit höherem Druck fahren, womit sich der Vorteil der breiten Reifen wieder aufhebt...


----------



## sugarbiker (20. November 2016)

Endausbau 2016
MK10, 27,5", 140 mm (Lord Helmchen Monarch +) - die stimmigste Variante für den breitesten Anwendungsbereich




Das bike hat 12.434 km und 330.055 Hm - das wird mich überleben ......

und hier der gesamte Materialpark - für jede Jahreszeit der passende LRS , das Haibike sollte eigentlich das 101/H3 sein - so ist es aber komplett LRS-kompatibel - und mit der Fox Talas auch bergab mit 150mm nicht schlecht


----------



## Andi_72 (20. November 2016)

Wow! Nicht schlecht. 4 Jahreszeiten - 4 LRS  teuer, aber spart ne Menge Montagezeit und gefriggel 

Du hast wahrscheinlich überall die selbe Bremsscheibe drauf? Klappt das ohne Schleifen und Bremsen-Nachjustage?


----------



## sugarbiker (20. November 2016)

ja - sind überall die gleichen Scheiben drauf , habe immer DT-Naben - und mit den Syntace disc shims die letzten mm ausgeglichen - und wenn mal was schleift ist es mit der XT-Bremse (oder SLX am Hartail) wirklich unproblematisch...

so teuer muss ein LRS gar nicht sein.....fürs grobe bzw. Wintereinsatz reicht ein DT-E1900 allemal - und was jahreszeitlich angepasste bringt weit aus mehr wie boost und evo zusammen........................


Es sind übrigen 5 LRS und zwei Rahmen


----------



## Andi_72 (20. November 2016)

Na okey, das HT hatte ich nicht mitgezählt. Aber bei so einer Nutzung wäre eine andere LR-Größe nur hinderlich. Aus diesem Grund sind bei mir auch nur 26" in Verwendung.


----------



## cubabluete (20. November 2016)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Endausbau 2016


Sehr lässig. Ziemliches Unikat mit dem x2


----------



## bobcat (26. November 2016)

Ziemlich unauffällig und ziemlich leicht...mein MK 11 für lange Touren und flowige Trails.


----------



## zuki (5. Dezember 2016)

Und mal ein renoviertes älteres 301 in XL...


----------



## Janosch23 (10. Dezember 2016)

Solange der Winter nicht will, wird halt weiter getestet. Vorne 2.8er Schwalbe ist jetzt seit einigen Wochen mein Begleiter und vielen Unkenrufen zum Trotz, funktioniert das ganz hervorragend - auf allen bislang getesteten Strecken, inklusive 2-fachem Abgang über den Lenker, was mitunter ja doch eine gewisse Belastung für Rad und Fahrer ist ... 
ZTR Flow macht ebenfalls ohne Zicken mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeldDerNation (10. Dezember 2016)

In welcher Gabel steckt der 2.8er NN?


----------



## Janosch23 (10. Dezember 2016)

HeldDerNation schrieb:


> In welcher Gabel steckt der 2.8er NN?



stinknormale Pike 27.5


----------



## HeldDerNation (10. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön, gut zu wissen 
Danke!

Die Variante würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## TREK_er (10. Dezember 2016)

Was für ne Innenweite hat die Flow? könntest du mal ein Bild machen wo man sieht wieviel Platz ringsum in der Gabel ist?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Janosch23 (10. Dezember 2016)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Was für ne Innenweite hat die Flow? könntest du mal ein Bild machen wo man sieht wieviel Platz ringsum in der Gabel ist?
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Gibt auf Seite 545 schon ein Bild vom Anfang meiner Probiererei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-zeigt-her-eure-301.402913/page-545#post-14044719

Da kann man es ganz gut sehen. Platz ist genug da. Maulweite der Felge ist, glaube ich, 29 ... ohne Gewähr, will jetzt nicht mehr in den Keller und nachsehen ...


----------



## cubabluete (11. Dezember 2016)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Was für ne Innenweite hat die Flow? könntest du mal ein Bild machen wo man sieht wieviel Platz ringsum in der Gabel ist?
> 
> Gruß Stefan


22.6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich vermute, es ist eine Flow Ex (25.5) oder doch eine Flow MK3. Die hätte dann in der Tat 29mm Innenweite. Gab's die "alte" Flow (22.6) überhaupt in 650B?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (11. Dezember 2016)

Ja, 650B Flow (alt/ohne EX) gab es und lt. Aufkleber auf dem Bild ist es sogar eine am VR.


----------



## TREK_er (11. Dezember 2016)

aus welchem Grund Haut man sich ein 2.8er Reifen auf ne Felge mit 22.6mm Innenweite?
Selbst bei 29mm Innenweite schon grenzwertig...


----------



## Janosch23 (11. Dezember 2016)

TREK_er schrieb:


> aus welchem Grund Haut man sich ein 2.8er Reifen auf ne Felge mit 22.6mm Innenweite?
> Selbst bei 29mm Innenweite schon grenzwertig...



Weil es mir Spaß macht und zum Glück noch jeder selbst entscheiden kann wie "grenzwertig" das eigene Setup ist. Aber trotzdem danke für deinen "kritischen" Beitrag!


----------



## TREK_er (11. Dezember 2016)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Weil es mir Spaß macht und zum Glück noch jeder selbst entscheiden kann wie "grenzwertig" das eigene Setup ist. Aber trotzdem danke für deinen "kritischen" Beitrag!



Das war nur ne Frage und kein kritischer Beitrag.


----------



## stscit04 (11. Dezember 2016)

Grade fertig geworden - ein crash replacement MK11. Danke Liteville, war ein sehr kulantes Angebot!


----------



## stscit04 (11. Dezember 2016)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> So, auch wenn ich zuletzt ganz zufrieden mit der Formula war, wird doch mal die Float getestet.
> Endlich montiert, auch wenn ich die zwei nächsten Wochen nicht zum Fahren komme, bin gespannt!
> 
> 
> ...



Kurze Frage: Wie hast Du das Tretlager gespacert? Wie viele auf welcher Seite? Danke!


----------



## cubabluete (12. Dezember 2016)

1 rechts hab ich


----------



## stscit04 (13. Dezember 2016)

cubabluete schrieb:


> 1 rechts hab ich


Danke! Hatte gefragt weil ich mit einem rechts links recht weit (2mm) drehen muss um das Spiel wegzubekommen.


----------



## airtime17 (14. Dezember 2016)

Servus,

hier nochmal ein paar (vermutlich letzte) Bilder des 301 e-MTB mit Vivax Assist.

Ein paar Eckdaten:

*Liteville 301 MK3 in Größe M mit Qia Hebeln 150mm*
Cane Creek Angle Set -1,5°
Rock Shox Monarch RT, speziell auf Qia Hebel abgestimmt
Rock Shox Pike RCT3 150mm mit Charger Patrone
SRAM X0 Schalthebel, GX Schaltwerk, 2x10, Kassette und Kette neuwertig
XT Kurbel mit Hope Bashguard
SRAM Guide RSC Bremsen mit Hope Floating Discs, neuwertig
Pacenti TL28 Räder (leicht und breit)
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,35, Rock Razor 2,35. Beide faltbar, neuwertig
Syntace Vorbau
Bontrager Carbon Lenker
Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze
SQlab Sattel
Trial Pedale

Das Akkupack und die Elektronik sind in einer Carbon-Box schwerpunktgünstig und wasserdicht über dem Tretlager untergebracht. Die Einheit kann in weigen Sekunden und ohne Werkzeug abgenommen werden – dann hat man ein vollkommen normal fahrendes 150mm Trailbike mit endurotauglichen Komponenten mit 13,5kg. Startklar mit großem Akku wiegt das Gerät 14,9 kg und hat genug Power für 1200-1600hm je nach Eigeneinsatz.

War ein spannendes Projekt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2016)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier nochmal ein paar (vermutlich letzte) Bilder des 301 e-MTB mit Vivax Assist.
> 
> ...


Schade um den Rahmen...


----------



## airtime17 (14. Dezember 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Schade um den Rahmen...


Wieso? Warum so engstirnig? Mit dem Bike hat jemand nach Jahren verletzungsbedingter Zwangspause den Spass am Biken wiedergefunden!


----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2016)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Wieso? Warum so engstirnig? Mit dem Bike hat jemand nach Jahren verletzungsbedingter Zwangspause den Spass am Biken wiedergefunden!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 555676





Meinte


airtime17 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier nochmal ein paar (vermutlich letzte) Bilder des 301 e-MTB mit ...]



finde es sauber und gut gemacht... daher würde ich ihn nicht verkaufen...

Ich liebe den mk3 Rahmen und würde ihn nie verkaufen, zumindest für nichts Neues...


----------



## airtime17 (14. Dezember 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Meinte
> 
> 
> finde es sauber und gut gemacht... daher würde ich ihn nicht verkaufen...
> ...



Dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden - sorry ;-)


----------



## Normansbike (14. Dezember 2016)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden - sorry ;-)


Alles gut, hätte ja anderst schreiben können...


----------



## Pirania65 (15. Dezember 2016)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hier nochmal ein paar (vermutlich letzte) Bilder des 301 e-MTB mit Vivax Assist.
> 
> ...



Da ist noch Platz für Espresso Maschine, der Strom ist ja da, dann wäre es perfekt!


----------



## duke209 (15. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
hat mal jemand ein Pic eines 301 ab MK10 SCHWARZ mit einer WEIßER Pike griffbereit??  Ich bisher vergeblich....


----------



## arthur80 (15. Dezember 2016)

Bitte sehr.


----------



## sport.frei (15. Dezember 2016)

airtime17 schrieb:


> Wieso? Warum so engstirnig? Mit dem Bike hat jemand nach Jahren verletzungsbedingter Zwangspause den Spass am Biken wiedergefunden!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 555676


Sehr gut gemacht. Tolles Projekt. Darf man fragen, was als Nachfolger kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (15. Dezember 2016)

arthur80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 555823
> Bitte sehr.



Danke....is ein S oder?  Muss ich mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## arthur80 (15. Dezember 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke....is ein S oder?  Muss ich mal drüber schlafen.


Jup, MK10 in S mit 160mm vorn und 140mm hinten und natürlich alles in 26"


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. Dezember 2016)

Heute Fertig geworden, morgen gehts in den Wald.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## brigdompteur (17. Dezember 2016)

Schöne cleane optik,gefällt!


----------



## Markus. (18. Dezember 2016)

Vorfreude Ist die schönste Freude


----------



## HeldDerNation (18. Dezember 2016)

Was sind das für Reifen?
Und wie hast du den Schriftzug entfernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (18. Dezember 2016)

Kunststoffschwarz von sonax/ conti kaiser/ mk2 .

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Dezember 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Heute Fertig geworden, morgen gehts in den Wald.


bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zum MK8 schlägt


----------



## sport.frei (18. Dezember 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Heute Fertig geworden, morgen gehts in den Wald.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ne Gabel? Edit: Habs erkannt. Dachte auf den ersten Blick an Öhlins, ist aber Fox...


----------



## cubabluete (18. Dezember 2016)

Was ist das für ein radl? Da steht nix drauf.[emoji23]


----------



## dogdaysunrise (18. Dezember 2016)

Keine Ahnung, Stahl..Alu... irgendwas.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. Dezember 2016)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wie es sich im Vergleich zum MK8 schlägt


Was man merkt ist das längere mass des dämpfers , finde das es viel besser anspricht als das mk8 und mehr federweg freigibt .das hatte ich beim mk8 erst nach einem push von tft .sonst habe ich es fast genau so aufgebaut wie das mk8 ausser das ich von der pike rct3 auf eine 150mm fox float gewechselt bin , die ich von flatout bekommen habe, und den baron vorne gegen den kaiser getauscht habe.als fanboy von 26 zoll auf 27, 5 hatte ich mehr von erwartet, ich spüre da keinen vorteil von, ausser vieleicht etwas spritziger in der ebene.sonst halt liteville gewohnt gute Qualität, bin mehr als zufrieden.ride on.achso danke für den tipp evo 6 bin auf hope mit w35 gegangen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2016)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> finde das es viel besser anspricht als das mk8 und mehr federweg freigibt .das hatte ich beim mk8 erst nach einem push von tft


ich mit einem Monarch vom Helmchen 


wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> 27, 5 hatte ich mehr von erwartet, ich spüre da keinen vorteil von,


Ich merke einen Unterschied hauptsächlich wenn ich vom H-3 auf das 301 mit den 26" LR wechsle.
Ich habe ja nur den Vergleich zum H-3 mit den B+ Reifen und da konnte ich keinen wirklichen Nachteil finden aber das mehr an Grip der +Reifen ist schon fein. Für mich ist das eine interessante Entwicklung. Ich setze da mal auf das MK14 in der Hoffnung auf einen B+ fähigen Hinterbau, dann wären auch die HR zwischen den Bikes tauschbar 


wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> tipp evo 6 bin auf hope mit w35



ich habe auch eine Weile gebraucht, um das mit EVO6 richtig einordnen zu können.
Mangels Vergleichbarkeit kann ich aber bis jetzt nicht sagen ob die Steifigkeit wirklich ausschlaggebend besser ist


----------



## Bergziege1 (21. Dezember 2016)

Hallo LV Gemeinde,
will auch mal was beisteuern, 
Hab´s klassisch aufgebaut im Januar und bin seither knapp über 4000 Km damit gefahren


----------



## Jojo10 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo

Zack, feddich, Kinderfahrrad:







http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/301-mk11-in-xs-noch-zeitgemaess.830605/page-2#post-14253046

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ein kleines 10- jähriges Kind in Verbindung mit den Heuschrecken- Umlenkhebel halte ich für grob fahrlässig.
Glaube da hat sich eher der Vater was Gutes tun wollen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo10 (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo @RockyRider66

Ja, darüber habe ich auch schon länger nachgedacht.
Wenn wir über das Einklemmen von Fingern sprechen, besteht das Problem bei allen Fullies mit Umlenkhebeln. Wenn man da reingreift hat man immer ein Problem und die entferntere Lage anderer Umlenkhebel verringert das Problem nur marginal. Aus Neugier wird auch woanders hingegriffen.
Wenn wir über das Einklemmen von Kleidung usw. sprechen sehe ich auch kein größeres Problem als bei anderen Umlenkhebeln.

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Dezember 2016)

Jojo10 schrieb:


> Hallo @RockyRider66
> 
> Ja, darüber habe ich auch schon länger nachgedacht.
> Wenn wir über das Einklemmen von Fingern sprechen, besteht das Problem bei allen Fullies mit Umlenkhebeln. Wenn man da reingreift hat man immer ein Problem und die entferntere Lage anderer Umlenkhebel verringert das Problem nur marginal. Aus Neugier wird auch woanders hingegriffen.
> ...


Naja, beim 301 sprechen wir von Einklemmen beim Ausfedern/ Absitzen zwischen Oberrohr und Umlenkhebel in inmittelbarere Sattelumgebung.
Das ist nicht bei allen Fuly so, eher bei einer kleinen Minderheit.
Aber egal wie, Hauptsach du hast Spaß...


----------



## Normansbike (23. Dezember 2016)

Recht gebe ich Rocky, aber wenn man es dem 10 Jährigen richtig erklärt müsste er es auch verstehen.- Ist wie mit der Herdplatte...


----------



## RaceFace67 (23. Dezember 2016)

Da langt er auch EINMAL dran, auch wenn man es sagt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (23. Dezember 2016)

mit einer Möhre demonstrieren was mit Fingern passiert wenn man die in die Umlenkhebel steckt


----------



## Normansbike (24. Dezember 2016)

Ferkel....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (24. Dezember 2016)

Möhrenbrei


----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Dezember 2016)

Ein frohes fest der LV Gemeinde




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## coastalwolf (2. Januar 2017)

Kleines Update für den alten Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (3. Januar 2017)

Hier mal noch das ganze Bike:





Über Weihnachten habe ich nach knapp 20.000 km die Lager getauscht. Beim Zusammenbau hat sich dann auch solange ein gutes Gefühl eingestellt bis ich die Sitzstreben mit den Umlenkhebeln verbunden habe. Hier kommen die Toleranzen zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau zum Vorschein. Eigentlich nicht schlimm. Aber die daraus resultierenden Querkräfte erhöhen die Reibung im Gleitlager der Umlenkhebel noch weiter.


----------



## Normansbike (4. Januar 2017)

Seitlich sollten aber beim Anziehen keine / nur ganz geringe Kräfte sein. Entweder Verspannung unten an der Verschraubung Kettenstrebe zu Rahmen, oder...
Ggf. gibt es Ausgleichsscheiben für zwischen Rockerarms und Rahmen.


----------



## Marksbo (4. Januar 2017)

Hier mein 301


----------



## Normansbike (4. Januar 2017)

Wo ist das!? Meine die Stelle zu kennen....


----------



## Marksbo (4. Januar 2017)

Das war auf der Halde in Herten 

Mfg


----------



## .Pit (4. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Pit (4. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## BigMounty (4. Januar 2017)

.Pit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 561373


----------



## DocB (5. Januar 2017)

Schick! 
Welche Rahmengröße und wie groß bist Du?


----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2017)

.Pit schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe mir wieder ein Liteville 301 Mk11 zusammen gestellt.




Dem schließe ich mich an.....auch wenn derzeit Fat Caad1 Time ist 
"Naked Size" .... morgen Fertigstellung.


----------



## .Pit (6. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## ml IX (7. Januar 2017)

.Pit schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe mir wieder ein Liteville 301 Mk11 zusammen gestellt.


Die Sattelspitze sollte Sattelspitze sollte noch ein wenig nach unten geneigt werden. Beim Sqlab sollten die Streben in der Waagrechten sein. [emoji6]

Aber sehr schick ansonsten.


----------



## .Pit (12. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## .Pit (12. Januar 2017)

.


----------



## nilo888 (13. Januar 2017)

.Pit schrieb:


> Jetzt noch einen 30mm Syntace Vorbau drauf und vorne einen Maxxis Rekon+ 27,5x2,8 montiert , passt sehr gut zusammen.


Hätt noch einen 30mm Vorbau


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Januar 2017)

ich glaube es war eher eine Beschreibung dessen, was er gemacht hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (13. Januar 2017)

Die Pappe...


----------



## nilo888 (13. Januar 2017)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ich glaube es war eher eine Beschreibung dessen, was er gemacht hat


----------



## rmvertex (15. Januar 2017)

Mein Lieblingsrad, zwar schon älter aber ohne viel Schnick/Schnack. Ich liebe den Vintage-Look, da dürfen ein paar Kratzer und Dellen nicht fehlen und trotz 26" fährt es super (oder wegen 26") .


----------



## duke209 (15. Januar 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses WE nach langer Zwangspause wieder 301 fahren und den Neuaufbau testen...Egon brachte jedoch reichlich Schnee, sodass das Caad1 mit seinen 4.8er ran musste (aber das is ne andere Story )
Test folgt.

Nix besonderes (W35 Scaled Size, DPA 160mm, Bremse XT, X9 Schaltung...), muß laufen und einstecken:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Egon brachte jedoch reichlich Schnee


oh ja, man sieht das 301 fast nicht


----------



## duke209 (16. Januar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oh ja, man sieht das 301 fast nicht



Ja im Zwangswohnort  gabs sehr wenig (Bild schon 8 Tage alt)....


----------



## jengo78 (22. Januar 2017)

So, seit dieser Woche auch glücklicher Besitzer eines 301er!Nur noch Schaltung einstellen und Bremse entlüften, dann kann es zum ersten Mal bewegt werden!Bin echt mal gespannt.

%5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2105430]...0-m3zwnsvk989k-img_9073-large.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## zuki (22. Januar 2017)

jengo78 schrieb:


> So, seit dieser Woche auch glücklicher Besitzer eines 301er!Nur noch Schaltung einstellen und Bremse entlüften, dann kann es zum ersten Mal bewegt werden!Bin echt mal gespannt.
> 
> %5Burl=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2105430]
> 
> [/URL]


 
Sollte wohl so aussehen...


----------



## jengo78 (22. Januar 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Sollte wohl so aussehen...


Danke, wollte nicht klappen bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Januar 2017)

Heut nee schöne Runde.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## hempblend (23. Januar 2017)

Odenwald, arschkalt, das Rad hält.


----------



## st.fan (1. Februar 2017)

Kleine Schneerunde am Sonntag


----------



## odoubleyou (10. Februar 2017)

MK 13-Large
27,5/27,5
e13 9-44
X01Kurbel 28 Oval Garbaruk
MT5 mit Saint Griffen
Fox 36 Boost
Fox X2 2-Position 
Fox Transfer 150mm 
Vorderrad kommt noch ein Syntace mit Boost rein.......


----------



## cubabluete (12. Februar 2017)

Das ist ja mal ein interessantes Projekt.


----------



## Markus. (12. Februar 2017)

odoubleyou schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 573571
> MK 13-Large
> 27,5/27,5
> e13 9-44
> ...



Hi, welche Erfahrung Hinterbau, Dämpfer? Ansprechverhalten und so?  Viele Grüße stimme zu interessantes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Februar 2017)

Markus. schrieb:


> Hi, welche Erfahrung Hinterbau, Dämpfer? Ansprechverhalten und so?  Viele Grüße stimme zu interessantes Rad


Den Ausdruck "Ansprechverhalten" kannst du beim FloatX2 aus deinem Wortschatz streichen, brauchst du nicht mehr....


----------



## zuki (13. Februar 2017)

Etwas mehr Orange ans 301:


----------



## boseta (13. Februar 2017)

Winterupdate endlich fertig!!!


----------



## odoubleyou (13. Februar 2017)

Hier noch 2 Bilder in
Freier Wildbahn


----------



## Markus. (13. Februar 2017)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Den Ausdruck "Ansprechverhalten" kannst du beim FloatX2 aus deinem Wortschatz streichen, brauchst du nicht mehr....



also das "Beste" was man sich dran machen kann andere Liga ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2017)

Zumindest eine anderes System als beim Monarch.
Mein Bike geht im Stand schon etwas in den sag.
Ein Losbrechmoment kann man eigentlich nicht mehr ausmachen.

Aber wirklich gut wird er wenn es schallert, je besser desto besser.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2017)

Und man fährt mich deutlich weniger Druck als bei Monarch und Float.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2017)

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/c...shocks/product/fox-float-x2-rear-shock-50172/


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Februar 2017)

mein MK8 "Oldie" mit dem leichten LRS in der nun letzten Ausbaustufe




Originalaufbau vor ziemlich genau 7 Jahren



Davon übriggeblieben sind nur wenig Teile: das Gabelunterteil (wg. 20mm Achse), Sattelklemme und die Bremsen
Der Rest hat den Weg an andere Bikes gefunden oder das zeitliche gesegnet

Ich fahre es immer noch gerne und es macht auch immer noch Spaß


----------



## röma (24. Februar 2017)

da es mit dem mk14 so schnell nichts wird habe ich mein mk10 noch mal ein wenig aufgemotzt. von 2x9fach auf eagle, alu lenker auf kohle, und hope tech m4 auf mt5. laufräder mit prince und princes und china 35mm felgen hatte ich schon letztes jahr gebaut. ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan35i (25. Februar 2017)

Leider nichts neues außer Gabeldesign. Es geht einfach nichts kaputt. Es knarzt nichts......schon n bissl langweilig LV zu fahren.
Werde mich jetzt wohl noch nach ner anderen Variostütze umschauen. Die 150mm sind bei meiner Beinlänge nicht immer ausreichend.


----------



## DocB (26. Februar 2017)

röma schrieb:


> china 35mm felgen


Schick! Welche Felgen sind das?


----------



## frogbite (26. Februar 2017)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Leider nichts neues außer Gabeldesign. Es geht einfach nichts kaputt. Es knarzt nichts......schon n bissl langweilig LV zu fahren.
> Werde mich jetzt wohl noch nach ner anderen Variostütze umschauen. Die 150mm sind bei meiner Beinlänge nicht immer ausreichend.



Hi jan35i,
fährst Du das Mk10 noch mit 26"? Wie weit kommt das Eagle-Schaltwerk nach unten? Ich überlege auch grade, auf das Mk14 zu warten oder als günstigere Variante mein Mk10 aufzurüsten - Eagle wäre da optimal. Ich fürchte nur, dass man bei 26" das Schaltwerk als Stützrad nutzen kann. 

Gruß, F.B.


----------



## Jan35i (26. Februar 2017)

Das ist ein MK11 mit 26" und 1x10 XT Shadow Plus long cage. Bis jetzt keine Probleme. Klar musst bei hohen Steinen schon aufpassen, nur mit welchem Schaltwerk musst das nicht .


----------



## Middlfrank (26. Februar 2017)

Ich liebe es einfach. Mal geputzt und genau so 13,0kg schwer. MK12 in XL 140/150mm.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Februar 2017)

Heut 3 mal LV



Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## röma (26. Februar 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Schick! Welche Felgen sind das?


ich meine light-bicycle waren das...


----------



## röma (26. Februar 2017)

frogbite schrieb:


> Hi jan35i,
> fährst Du das Mk10 noch mit 26"? Wie weit kommt das Eagle-Schaltwerk nach unten? Ich überlege auch grade, auf das Mk14 zu warten oder als günstigere Variante mein Mk10 aufzurüsten - Eagle wäre da optimal. Ich fürchte nur, dass man bei 26" das Schaltwerk als Stützrad nutzen kann.
> 
> Gruß, F.B.


 hi frogbite, ich glaube die frage sollte an mich gehen. zumindest kann ich sie beantworten  kein problem mit dem schaltwerk bei 26"


----------



## StephanR1 (26. Februar 2017)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Heut 3 mal LVAnhang anzeigen 578770
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


Servus, warum hast du Leitung für die Sattelstütze nicht unter dem Oberrohr verlegt? Oder sind beim MK12 keine Halterungen mehr für die Kabelbinder vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (26. Februar 2017)

röma schrieb:


> hi frogbite, ich glaube die frage sollte an mich gehen. zumindest kann ich sie beantworten  kein problem mit dem schaltwerk bei 26"


Hi, röma,
ja - die Alterssehschwäche hat voll zugeschlagen; die Frage war an Dich wegen der Eagle. Jedenfalls vielen Dank für beide Antworten!
Das mit dem Schaltwerk ist beruhigend: ich hatte echt Befürchtungen, dass man mit 26" viel zu weit runterkommt. Ich lass mal die Eagle weiter auf dem Wunschzettel.

Grüße
F.B.


----------



## Mr.Worf (26. Februar 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mein MK8 "Oldie" mit dem leichten LRS in der nun letzten Ausbaustufe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendwie "Zeitlos" 
Warum überhaupt etwas NEUES???


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Februar 2017)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Servus, warum hast du Leitung für die Sattelstütze nicht unter dem Oberrohr verlegt? Oder sind beim MK12 keine Halterungen mehr für die Kabelbinder vorhanden?


Ist ein mk13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Middlfrank (26. Februar 2017)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Servus, warum hast du Leitung für die Sattelstütze nicht unter dem Oberrohr verlegt? Oder sind beim MK12 keine Halterungen mehr für die Kabelbinder vorhanden?


Falls eigentliche mein MK12 gemeint war, dann kann ich sagen, daß es die Halteösen nicht mehr gibt, sondern man könnte durch das Oberrohr verlegen. Die Öffnung dazu unter dem Oberrohr und nahe des Sattelrohres ist aber mMn für die Movelock ungünstig, weil die Leitung einen Bogen nach hinten machen  und zwischen Sattelrohr und dem Gelenk der Sattelstrebe/Umlenkhebel laufen müsste. Da fand ich "meine" Leitungsverlegung problemloser.


----------



## StephanR1 (26. Februar 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Falls eigentliche mein MK12 gemeint war, dann kann ich sagen, daß es die Halteösen nicht mehr gibt, sondern man könnte durch das Oberrohr verlegen. Die Öffnung dazu unter dem Oberrohr und nahe des Sattelrohres ist aber mMn für die Movelock ungünstig, weil die Leitung einen Bogen nach hinten machen  und zwischen Sattelrohr und dem Gelenk der Sattelstrebe/Umlenkhebel laufen müsste. Da fand ich "meine" Leitungsverlegung problemloser.


Danke für die Info.


----------



## StephanR1 (26. Februar 2017)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ist ein mk13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da habe ich wohl den falschen zitieren Button getroffen. Middlfrank hat es schon aufgeklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwin1.05b (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mein MK11 nach einer Komplettwartung inkl. Lager und Federelemente wieder zusammen gesetzt. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt in gemäßigtem Gelände merkt mach doch ein deutlich verbessertes Ansprechverhalten. Der Sommer kann kommen...






Nils


----------



## coastalwolf (26. Februar 2017)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Falls eigentliche mein MK12 gemeint war, dann kann ich sagen, daß es die Halteösen nicht mehr gibt, sondern man könnte durch das Oberrohr verlegen. Die Öffnung dazu unter dem Oberrohr und nahe des Sattelrohres ist aber mMn für die Movelock ungünstig, weil die Leitung einen Bogen nach hinten machen  und zwischen Sattelrohr und dem Gelenk der Sattelstrebe/Umlenkhebel laufen müsste. Da fand ich "meine" Leitungsverlegung problemloser.



Sieht aber bei Dir sehr "gebastelt" aus. Mich würde es stören. Habe am Mk8 die Leitung für die Vecnum ohne Probleme unterm Oberrohr verlegt.


----------



## Middlfrank (26. Februar 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Sieht aber bei Dir sehr "gebastelt" aus. Mich würde es stören. Habe am Mk8 die Leitung für die Vecnum ohne Probleme unterm Oberrohr verlegt.


Zeig mal.


----------



## sparkfan (26. Februar 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Habe am Mk8 die Leitung für die Vecnum ohne Probleme unterm Oberrohr verlegt.



Elegant sieht es nur dann aus, wenn man die Leitung so verlegt wie die Aussenhülle für den Umwerfer. Vermutlich hast du die Leitung der Moveloc so verlegt. Die entsprechenden Halteösen gibt es ab Mk12 aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Middlfrank (26. Februar 2017)

Ich bin für jeden Tipp offen und dankbar, wie es beim MK12 und einer Movelock (bzw. anderen außen abgelenkten  Sattelstütze) eleganter geht.


----------



## Tidi (26. Februar 2017)

vllt. mit sowas unterm oberrohr?!
http://www.bikepirat.at/Jagwire-HFA-011-Kabelhalterung-selbstklebend-VE-5-Stk
ansonsten lass es wie es ist - form follows function!


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Februar 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Elegant sieht es nur dann aus, wenn man die Leitung so verlegt wie die Aussenhülle für den Umwerfer. Vermutlich hast du die Leitung der Moveloc so verlegt. Die entsprechenden Halteösen gibt es ab Mk12 aber nicht mehr.



Ok. Wusste ich nicht. Aber die Oberrohrform hat sich doch nicht geändert. D.h. in die konkave Vertiefung kann man doch Clipse mit umformbarer Alu-Grundplatte kleben. Zumindest im Bereich vor dem Dämpfer. Überm Dämpfer wirds eng.

@Middlfrank Kommt also auf einen Versuch an. Clipse hat jeder Händler und eine Schaltzugaußenhülle kannst Du probeweise als "Dummy" verlegen.


----------



## Middlfrank (27. Februar 2017)

lvhdds schrieb:


> Ok. Wusste ich nicht. Aber die Oberrohrform hat sich doch nicht geändert. D.h. in die konkave Vertiefung kann man doch Clipse mit umformbarer Alu-Grundplatte kleben. Zumindest im Bereich vor dem Dämpfer. Überm Dämpfer wirds eng.
> 
> @Middlfrank Kommt also auf einen Versuch an. Clipse hat jeder Händler und eine Schaltzugaußenhülle kannst Du probeweise als "Dummy" verlegen.


@lvhdds Deine Anmerkung hat meinen Ehrgeiz geweckt und ich bin um Mitternacht nochmal in den Keller und kann jetzt bestätigen, dass man die Zughülle schön durch das Oberrohr nach vorn verlegen kann. Sind zwar enge Radien, aber die Bedienkräfte haben sich nicht verschlechtert und jetzt sieht es viel aufgeräumter aus


----------



## sparkfan (27. Februar 2017)

@erwin1.05b: Ist das ein MK11-1 ohne "Aschenbecher"? Wie hast du die Leitung der Moveloc verlegt? Kannst du ein Foto von der anderen Seite machen/zeigen?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (28. Februar 2017)

Rüssel__ schrieb:


> Für mein 301 gabs auch mal wieder ein Update.
> Die Moveloc hat "Platz" genommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 303299
> Anhang anzeigen 303300


Der Rüssel hat hier ein Loch unten und durch ein weiteres Loch unterm Oberrohr vorm Steuerrohr wieder raus.
Reinzoomen oder die große Version in seinem Album anschauen. 
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wurden die Löcher von Liteville selbst dort für ihn gebohrt.
Also entweder bei Liteville mal nachfragen oder PM an Rüssel, laut Profilseite war er aber schon eine Weile nicht mehr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (28. Februar 2017)

@dogdaysunrise: Danke für die Bilder. Den Aufwand mit Bohren usw. wollte ich mir eigentlich ersparen. Ich fahre aktuell eine Reverb Stealth. Backup wäre aber eine Moveloc, die eigentlich für ein anderes Bike mit Carbonrahmen ohne Montagemöglichkeit für Stealth vorgesehen wäre. Dann bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass die Reverb noch hält, bis der Reviver kommt. Oder ich kaufe mir eine Revive, wenn's so weit ist.


----------



## erwin1.05b (28. Februar 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @erwin1.05b: Ist das ein MK11-1 ohne "Aschenbecher"? Wie hast du die Leitung der Moveloc verlegt? Kannst du ein Foto von der anderen Seite machen/zeigen?



Das ist ein MK11-2 mit Öffnung für die Moveloc...


----------



## timtim (28. Februar 2017)

Merkwürdig , beim doch älteren 601 MK l  in L würde das ohne Problem gehen . 301 MK 11 hat man Nase , war bei mir gerade mal schauen weil von oben sehen beide Rahmen nach ähnlicher Lösung aus , leider nur scheinbar ..........wie Ihr ja schon erwähnt habt


----------



## timtim (28. Februar 2017)

Andere Frage , fährt hier jemand im 301 den Fox  Float X2  ?


----------



## Marksbo (28. Februar 2017)

Hi 

bei meinem xxl mk 12 habe ich den Zug für die moveloc direkt durch die strebe (Oberrohr -Strebe ) nach oben geführt. Habe gerade kein besseres Bild


----------



## sparkfan (28. Februar 2017)

@Marksbo: Das Loch in der Oberrohrstrebe (oder wie auch immer das Teil heisst) habe ich auch. Das ist allerdings das einzige Loch. Man kommt nicht weiter ins oder durchs Oberrohr. Das Oberrohr hat keine Löcher. Lediglich die Ösen zur Befestigung von Leitungen/Aussenhüllen an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Um diese zu verwenden, müsste ich irgendwie vom Loch in der Oberrohrstrebe zwischen Rahmen, Umlenkhebel und Dämpfer an die Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Keine Ahnung ob so was klappt, sieht auf jeden Fall verdammt eng aus.


----------



## sparkfan (28. Februar 2017)

timtim schrieb:


> Andere Frage , fährt hier jemand im 301 den Fox  Float X2  ?



Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat @RaceFace67 mal etwas in die Richtung geschrieben. Sonst im Thread über alternative Dämpfer querlesen.


----------



## timtim (28. Februar 2017)

Ah , besten Dank .



sparkfan schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings das einzige Loch. Man kommt nicht weiter ins oder durchs Oberrohr.


Du hast scheinbar auch MK 11 ,wo das nicht ohne weiteres zu bewerkstelligen ist 
,bis heute dacht ich noch der Zug wäre hier ebenso leicht zu verlegen für die Moveloc wie am 601.....
ärgerlich


----------



## cubabluete (28. Februar 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann hat @RaceFace67 mal etwas in die Richtung geschrieben. Sonst im Thread über alternative Dämpfer querlesen.


Der fährt einen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (28. Februar 2017)

@timtim: MK11-1. Das MK11-2 hat wieder die Löcher im Oberrohr.


----------



## Marksbo (28. Februar 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @Marksbo: Das Loch in der Oberrohrstrebe (oder wie auch immer das Teil heisst) habe ich auch. Das ist allerdings das einzige Loch. Man kommt nicht weiter ins oder durchs Oberrohr. Das Oberrohr hat keine Löcher. Lediglich die Ösen zur Befestigung von Leitungen/Aussenhüllen an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Um diese zu verwenden, müsste ich irgendwie vom Loch in der Oberrohrstrebe zwischen Rahmen, Umlenkhebel und Dämpfer an die Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Keine Ahnung ob so was klappt, sieht auf jeden Fall verdammt eng aus.



 so war das bei meinem 601 mk2 auch. Hatte da die Leitung außen vorbei gelegt
Aber das 601 hat ja auch die Umlenkhebel nicht


----------



## timtim (28. Februar 2017)

Ja ,Galerie , sorry.........


----------



## sparkfan (28. Februar 2017)

@Marksbo: Danke fürs Foto. Soeben habe ich im Keller mit einer unbenutzten Aussenhülle, die ich völlig vergessen habe, die Verlegung wie auf deinem Foto ausprobiert. Es klappt wunderbar auch beim 301 MK11-1. Es ist knapp, sollte trotzdem ohne Schleifen usw. klappen. Mindestens bei einem XXL Rahmen. Werde Fotos einstellen, sobald es soweit ist.


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2017)

Läuft...und wie.   Am Wochenende wieder nach langer Abstinenz die Leichtigkeit des 301 beim umsetzen auf technische Trails genossen (im Vergleich zu meinen dickeren Geräten)....lief erschreckend wie am Schnürchen 
.


 
￼


----------



## timtim (1. März 2017)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen nachdem ich 4 Monate 601 gefahren bin und beide Räder fast identisches Gewicht haben / hatten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil-Joe (3. März 2017)

Fährst du mit 160 oder 140 mm FW?


----------



## duke209 (3. März 2017)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Fährst du mit 160 oder 140 mm FW?



Falls du mich meinst, v160/h140mm


----------



## timtim (4. März 2017)

Bei mir genauso..........


----------



## Tidi (4. März 2017)

da es zur neuen saison bei mir auch wieder ein 301 werden soll, an dieser stelle mal die frage an die hinten-140mm-fahrer  -  wo seht ihr persönlich die vorteile? ich bin bisher nur die 160mm gefahren und überlege ne halbwegs leichte gurke zu bauen, da mir 150mm vorn / 140mm hinten tendenziell wohl mehr als ausreichen (ein zwei mal im jahr im park wird die kombi schon überleben)


----------



## Toolkid (4. März 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> ...an dieser stelle mal die frage an die hinten-140mm-fahrer  -  wo seht ihr persönlich die vorteile? ...


keine Heuschreckenoptik


----------



## sparkfan (4. März 2017)

140mm vs 160mm
- tiefer(es Innenlager)
- besseres/kleineres Verhältnis Dämpferhub - Federweg (und dadurch ein theoretisch besseres Ansprechverhalten)


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> 140mm vs 160mm
> - tiefer(es Innenlager)
> - besseres/kleineres Verhältnis Dämpferhub - Federweg (und dadurch ein theoretisch besseres Ansprechverhalten)


Ansprechen nicht


----------



## Wirsing60 (4. März 2017)

Über den Winter mein MK10 auf Vordermann gebracht.
Jetzt mit 27.5 Vorne und den längeren Hebeln mit angepasstem Dämpfer vom Lord.

 
Fährt sich perfekt.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. März 2017)

Hier mal meins




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## dogdaysunrise (5. März 2017)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. März 2017)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Sehr schön!


Danke.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Pepe- (6. März 2017)

Hier mal ein Schnappschuss von meinem MK11!
Leitungslänge muss ich demnächst noch anpassen und die Pedale tausche ich nach der nassen Jahreszeit wieder gegen meine bearbeiteten DX-Klicks.
Sobald sich die Sonne auf den Abend hin länger zeigt, auch wieder ohne das McGyver Rücklicht unterm Sattel unterwegs...


----------



## Tidi (6. März 2017)

wie zufrieden bist du mit dem dämpfer?
ps: die klingel brauch ick auch!


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. März 2017)

der Schriftzug in grau kommt gut - woher? selfmade?
CCDB? Fräsen müssen?


----------



## -Pepe- (6. März 2017)

Ich würde jederzeit wieder die Feile ansetzen! Außer nem X2 stinkt da alles dagegen ab. Die beiden sind allerdings auch sehr ähnlich im Aufbau...
Wie @RaceFace67 schon vermutet, der DBAir passt nur mit etwas Materialabtrag.

Der Schriftzug ist der, der bei den Raw Rahmen mitgeliefert wird. Nur das V ist aus 3m Autofolie. Am Steuerrohr hab ich die roten Bereiche ebenfalls damit überklebt.

Ich kann die Tage im Dämpferalternativen Thread mal ein paar Worte zum DBAir verlieren. Hier soll ja schließlich Galerie bleiben...


----------



## cubabluete (7. März 2017)

Mich würde ja der db coil il Dämpfer interessieren.
Der dürfte aber auch nur mit Bearbeitung passen, oder?
Vielleicht kann wer was darüber sagen.


----------



## -Pepe- (8. März 2017)

Für die, die es interessiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/daempferalternative-liteville-301-mk-10.658543/page-31#post-14408588

@cubabluete der normale Inline passt definitiv nicht. Auch mit feilen nicht. Da sind die ausladenden HSC und HSR Einsteller im Weg.
Zum Coil kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Theoretisch könnte man den Coil IL, durch die fehlende große Luftkammer, mit den Einstellern zum Sitzrohr hin einbauen. Dann kommt es auf den Durchmesser der Feder und des Federtellers an...


----------



## cubabluete (8. März 2017)

Danke. Sehe schon wo das problem liegt.


----------



## sparkfan (20. März 2017)

Kleiner Update:








Offset Bushings (nicht wirklich sichtbar, ausser an der Stellung der Rocker Arms) und Race Face Turbine 180mm (komplett geschwärzt, altes 3x10 Modell mit 24mm Achse, 1x mit 28er KB), weil ich aus Unachtsamkeit die Shimano XT verschrottet habe 
Die alte Turbine ist einfach genial, um die Kettenlinie individuell anzupassen. Überall Spacer mit denen man experimentieren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanR1 (21. März 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Kleiner Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



180 mm Kurbel bei welcher Schrittlänge? Mir wurde zu einer 175 mm geraten, da der Kniewinkel sonst zu spitz wird. SL 104 cm


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. März 2017)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> 180 mm Kurbel bei welcher Schrittlänge? Mir wurde zu einer 175 mm geraten, da der Kniewinkel sonst zu spitz wird. SL 104 cm


Wer macht den sowas? 
Bei 104cm macht das total Sinn, mein Freund ist 172cm Groß und fährt 180er Kurbeln.


----------



## StephanR1 (21. März 2017)

Eben weil der Kniewinkel am oberen Totpunkt durch die 180 mm Kurbel noch spitzer wird. Hatte erst 180 mm montiert und bin gerade mit 175 mm unterwegs, einen wirklichen Unterschied merke ich dabei nicht. Ich werde heute Abend mal den Abstand vom oberen Pedaltotpunkt bis zum Sattel messen und den Winkel errechnen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (21. März 2017)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Eben weil der Kniewinkel am oberen Totpunkt durch die 180 mm Kurbel noch spitzer wird. Hatte erst 180 mm montiert und bin gerade mit 175 mm unterwegs, einen wirklichen Unterschied merke ich dabei nicht. Ich werde heute Abend mal den Abstand vom oberen Pedaltotpunkt bis zum Sattel messen und den Winkel errechnen.


Kann man daß so genau messen? Kommt mir vor als bräuchte man da Röntgen Aufnahme um genau die Knochenstellung zu sehn. Dann kommen ja noch Pedale, Schuhsohle, Sattel, Sitzpolster in der Hose, etc dazu was alles auch noch mal die Höhe und Winkel beeinflusst. 
Ich würde da einfach mal testen, Kurbel vom Kumpel oder so, aber wenn du nicht groß was spürst ist es ohnehin nicht dringend notwendig. 
"Normalerweise", was auch immer dieses Wort zu bedeuten hat, sind 180er Kurbeln für Leute über 180 schon zu empfehlen, muß aber nicht. Sram stellt ja nicht mal eine her, nur Shimano.


----------



## StephanR1 (21. März 2017)

Ich habe Polster Schuhe usw weggelassen und komme bei 175 mm auf 77,4° und bei 180 mm auf 76,6°. Jetzt werde ich noch etwas querlesen und entscheiden ob die 180 mm oder 175 mm Kurbel dran bleibt.


----------



## sparkfan (21. März 2017)

SL 92cm. Hatte noch nie 175 und 180 im direkten Vergleich. Ich bin letztes Jahr zum 1. Mal 180mm gefahren. Aus Neugier und weil die Tretlagerhöhe das locker hergibt. Ein Unterschied ist mir nicht wirklich aufgefallen. Da ich wieder günstig eine 180mm Kurbel gefunden habe, bin ich bei 180mm geblieben. Winkel usw habe ich nicht gemessen.

EDIT: Welche Winkel sollten wie gross sein? Mir ging's mehr darum, den Hebelarm zu verlängern. Habe aber wie gesagt nichts gravierendes gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StephanR1 (21. März 2017)

Den Part lese ich gerade quer durchs Netz. Mir wurde eben nur der Tipp mit dem spitzen Winkel am oberen Totpunkt gegeben, da sich dadurch das Becken unnötig bewegt.
Wie gesagt merke ich auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied, außer das 2*10 (26/38) gepaart mit 36er Kassette ganz schön sportlich ist und die 180er Kurbel eben bei eBay raus ist ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sport.frei (22. März 2017)

.


----------



## wolfskuhle (26. März 2017)

Ab heute gehöre ich auch zu Eurem Club
Der Aufbau beginnt......
301 MK8 in M


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. März 2017)

Nur der RWE.schönes rad plus profilbild.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## manfred.hs (31. März 2017)

Auch von meinem 301 ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## Markus. (31. März 2017)

Macht auch am Strand eine gute Figur, auch wenn dort nicht gerade das Terrain ist.


----------



## An der Alb (31. März 2017)

Super Bild. Vorhin schon auf Fratzenbuch gesehen. 

Hier mal meins:












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## climber84 (1. April 2017)

Am Yellowstone


----------



## Iruc (5. April 2017)

Mein 301 Mk10  ist auch endlich fertig geworden. Ein paar kleinigkeiten wie Pike Decals in rot und rote Schrauben kommen demnächst.


----------



## 525Rainer (7. April 2017)

endlich komplett mit der 200erter aufzugstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (8. April 2017)

Deine Leitungen musst kürzen.
Deinen Schaltseilzug hast auch auf der falschen Seite geführt - musst links vorbei.
Remote für Sattelstütze würde links besser passen - so drängt sich alles rechts.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. April 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Deine Leitungen musst kürzen.
> Deinen Schaltseilzug hast auch auf der falschen Seite geführt - musst links vorbei.
> Remote für Sattelstütze würde links besser passen - so drängt sich alles rechts.


Und die Schrift am Reifen noch mit dem Eding schwarz mache......
Ehrlich, ich würde hier kein Foto vom Bike reinsetzen.


----------



## 525Rainer (8. April 2017)

Die Leitungen müssen lang damit sich der Lenker maximal verdrehen kann beim sturz.Ist alles schön locker, mich stört das nicht. Reifen brauch ich eh bald neue. Dat lohnt nicht mehr was anzumalen.


----------



## cubabluete (8. April 2017)

Die stütze ist sicher lässig
Du hast aber lange haxn.


----------



## Marksbo (8. April 2017)

Hier meins mit flachem LW und Helmchen Dämpfer.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (8. April 2017)

^ Sehr schick!


----------



## TheRace (8. April 2017)

manfred.hs schrieb:


> Auch von meinem 301 ein aktuelles Bild




Sehr geiles Bild.


----------



## Kurbelkraft (17. April 2017)




----------



## Trailpussy (17. April 2017)

Kurbelkraft schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594749Anhang anzeigen 594751 Anhang anzeigen 594752 Anhang anzeigen 594754


Lässiges Radl! LH Hebel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurbelkraft (17. April 2017)

Trailpussy schrieb:


> Lässiges Radl! LH Hebel?



Ja, danke
Genau, sind LH Hebel mit abgestimmten M+ bei 140mm Federweg. 
Dazu vorne ne Pike 29" mit 150mm auch abgestimmt vom Lord. 
Laufräder (v 29"/h 27,5") aufgebaut mit procore und Nobby Nic 2,6 (lassen Luftdruck von um die 1,0 bar zu) 
Das Bike rollt so extrem schnell und dabei sehr feinfühlig 
Eine schöne Enduro-Rakete


----------



## sparkfan (17. April 2017)

Ich finde die "gerade" Optik der LH Hebel besser als die Optik der Originalhebel.


----------



## VF1 (17. April 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich finde die "gerade" Optik der LH Hebel besser als die Optik der Originalhebel.



Der Nebeneffekt ist, das der Dämpferdruck mit den Hebeln und dem neuen Dämpfer auch noch geringer ist als in der Originalversion.


----------



## sparkfan (17. April 2017)

Ich weiss  Ich fahre eure 140mm Tuninghebel selber  Volles Paket


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. April 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich finde die "gerade" Optik der LH Hebel besser als die Optik der Originalhebel.


das ist so ein Ding wie das mit dem Affen und der Seife


----------



## Kurbelkraft (17. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> das ist so ein Ding wie das mit dem Affen und der Seife


Das ist ja das Schöne, jeder kann jetzt wählen wie er mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.J. (18. April 2017)

und wie werden die Reifen richtig ausgerichtet? Genau so, sorry im RR Verein muss man 5 € in die Vereinskasse zahlen wenn der Markenname nicht am Ventil sitzt


----------



## Normansbike (18. April 2017)

H.J. schrieb:


> und wie werden die Reifen richtig ausgerichtet? Genau so, sorry im RR Verein muss man 5 € in die Vereinskasse zahlen wenn der Markenname nicht am Ventil sitzt


Danke! Jetzt weiß ich endlich warum meine so eine große Unwucht haben...


----------



## Tidi (19. April 2017)

gute jungs schwärzen die markennamen ... pornöse cleane optik und die unwucht ist dann auch gleich mit weg!


----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2017)

Tidi schrieb:


> gute jungs schwärzen die markennamen ... pornöse cleane optik und die unwucht ist dann auch gleich mit weg!


Da gebe ich dir recht...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. April 2017)

H.J. schrieb:


> wenn der Markenname nicht am Ventil sitzt



dann lieber kein Eis von der Eisdiele


----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dann lieber kein Eis von der Eisdiele


Meine Eisdiele war heute überfüllt mit Softeis


----------



## DocB (19. April 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir recht...


Was nimmst Du fürs Reifenschwärzen? Haltbarkeit?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. April 2017)

Kein Schnee dafür Matsch, und die Sonne kam dann auch noch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Normansbike (19. April 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Was nimmst Du fürs Reifenschwärzen? Haltbarkeit?


Von Sonax Kunststoffschwärzer für Pkw Stoßfänger.
Nach 3-4 mal Aufträgen hält es seit über einem Jahr.


----------



## Ahija (5. Mai 2017)

Hat mal jemand ein Bild seines Steuerrohrs Übergang Gabelkrone zur Hand?
Ich habe das Gefühl, etwas stimmt da nicht bei meinem Aufbau.

Die Steuersatzunterschale (die auf der Gabelkrone aufliegt) kann ich nur mit den Fingern abziehen.
Das kann nicht richtig sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (5. Mai 2017)

Ja weil geschlitzt


----------



## Ahija (5. Mai 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ja weil geschlitzt


Hab ich vermutet. Im Vergleich zum üblichen aufschlagen ging die viel zu leicht rauf wenn man es nicht gewohnt ist.


----------



## cubabluete (5. Mai 2017)

Ich schlitze alle mit der eisensäge


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Mai 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Ich schlitze alle mit der eisensäge


zum Glück geht es hier um Fahrräder.....


----------



## -Pepe- (8. Mai 2017)

Der Konus ist doch auch falsch rum montiert?!
Oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik?


----------



## Ahija (8. Mai 2017)

-Pepe- schrieb:


> Der Konus ist doch auch falsch rum montiert?!
> Oder hab ich nen Knick in der Optik?


Hast nen Knick. Auf der anderen Seite ist nur ne dünne Metalllippe


----------



## Ridge.Racer (12. Mai 2017)

Der Spalt ist beim MK8 normal.


----------



## Ahija (12. Mai 2017)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Der Spalt ist beim MK8 normal.


Danke!!


----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2017)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Der Spalt ist beim MK8 normal.Anhang anzeigen 603677


Aber der Kegel muß doch meiner Ansicht nach, nach oben, einmal verdreht also...
Der Kegel soll doch auf das Lager pressen das wiederum auch einen Kegel besitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (12. Mai 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Aber der Kegel muß doch meiner Ansicht nach, nach oben, einmal verdreht also...


Nein. Siehe Anleitung Syntace. 

http://syntace.my1.cc//liteville/pdf/Bedienungsanleitung_Liteville_301_Mk8_ver-12_LQ.pdf


----------



## Normansbike (12. Mai 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Nein. Siehe Anleitung Syntace.
> 
> http://syntace.my1.cc//liteville/pdf/Bedienungsanleitung_Liteville_301_Mk8_ver-12_LQ.pdf


Hmm,
Muß morgen mal schauen ob das bei mir auch so dick war...
Aber recht hast du!


----------



## Ahija (12. Mai 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Hmm,
> Muß morgen mal schauen ob das bei mir auch so dick war...
> Aber recht hast du!


Ja wäre cool noch weitere Bilder zu sehen wie es bei anderen aussieht. 
Sorry für den komischen Tonfall eben, musste mich nur einfach schon viel zu oft von Leuten belehren lassen es angeblich falsch eingebaut zu haben. Ich hab schon oft genug an mir selbst gezweifelt deshalb. Muss mir nicht noch wer anders sagen


----------



## -Pepe- (12. Mai 2017)

Für mich sah es ja auch falsch aus. 
Hab es mir heute extra mal live an einem MK10 angeschaut!
Bei einem SuperSpin passt das so! Bei einem VarioSpin stimmt irgendwas nicht...Aber das wird, vom Steuerrohr her, maximal ein 10er sein, oder?


----------



## Ahija (12. Mai 2017)

-Pepe- schrieb:


> Für mich sah es ja auch falsch aus.
> Hab es mir heute extra mal live an einem MK10 angeschaut!
> Bei einem SuperSpin passt das so! Bei einem VarioSpin stimmt irgendwas nicht...Aber das wird, vom Steuerrohr her, maximal ein 10er sein, oder?


Was für ein 10er? Ist ein mk8 falls du das meinst


----------



## -Pepe- (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, das meinte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Mai 2017)

der LV Konus ist unten nun mal nicht flach, warum weiß wahrscheinlich nur LV selbst und damit sieht es eben immer so doof aus
so siehts beim H-3 aus


----------



## Helmig (14. Mai 2017)

So, hab nun auch mein Projekt fertig gestellt;-)...
Ein MK13 in XL, Gewicht: ~13,3kg


----------



## Wirsing60 (14. Mai 2017)

Jetzt passt mir mein MK10 perfekt.


----------



## Normansbike (15. Mai 2017)

Wirsing60 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 604449 Jetzt passt mir mein MK10 perfekt.


Rede ich mir auch alle 2 Monate ein...


----------



## Ahija (20. Mai 2017)

"Fertiges" 301 MK8 XL auf 650b mit 160/140mm


----------



## matou (26. Mai 2017)

Umstieg vom 601 aufs 301...nicht wirklich ein downgrading.


----------



## Middlfrank (28. Mai 2017)

Leider ungeputzt, aber ich liebe mein MK12  Aufbau als Touren-/AM-/Trail-Bike mit 150/140mm.
Inklusive Pedale, aber ohne Satteltasche und Tacho wiegt es in Rahmengröße XL laut Kofferwaage 12,75kg 








Geile Teile aus Freiburg


----------



## zuki (28. Mai 2017)

Ein MK 11, ebenfalls in der Kombi 140 mm/ 150 mm.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (28. Mai 2017)

Nach MK8 jetzt MK13.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## timtim (28. Mai 2017)

Na dann , auf gehts , viel Spass damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfskuhle (4. Juni 2017)

Fast fertig 
Nur noch ein paar Kleinteile, Pedale und ein wenig Finetuning

https://picload.org/image/ricgdoll/img_0015.jpg


----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2017)

Schick! Wie heißt denn das Gelb? RALf ?


----------



## wolfskuhle (5. Juni 2017)

Das ist Neon Gelb pulverbeschichtet von Götz in Fellbach


----------



## An der Alb (13. Juni 2017)

Immer noch oldschool mit 26" unterwegs. Und es macht immer noch Spaß [emoji106]












Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## frenchy (14. Juni 2017)

301 mk11 140/

 160mm


----------



## Ahija (15. Juni 2017)

301 MK8 XL 160/140


----------



## uphillking (16. Juni 2017)

MK11
27,5"
150/140mm
Schwäbische Alb


----------



## Ghoste (17. Juni 2017)

1x11 Umbau fertig. 140er Hebel liegen noch da, um zu testen. Ansonsten soll es erstmal so bleiben 
(Wer weiß wie lange )


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2017)

Greizdunnakeil.
Schaut ja richtig gut aus.
Aber warum fehlt der Rockguard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Juni 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Aber warum fehlt der Rockguard?


kätzerische Frage: braucht man den ?


----------



## Ghoste (17. Juni 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Greizdunnakeil.
> Schaut ja richtig gut aus.
> Aber warum fehlt der Rockguard?



Hatte ihn erst verbaut. Aber im nachhinein gemerkt, dass die KB schrauben beinahe zu kurz waren bzw nur wenige Windungen gegriffen haben.
Ohne bash guard passt es gut und gefällt mir besser 
Danke


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> kätzerische Frage: braucht man den ?


Schod's ned, nutzt's vielleicht wos. Om End ist da Alt' da Drumbf.
(Fränkische Urweisheit)


----------



## Ghoste (17. Juni 2017)

Ah, jetzt! Sorry verwechselt, Rockguard hatte ich bisher noch nie verbaut.
Dachte du meinst den Bash Guard 
Hmmmm.... mal überlegen...


----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juni 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt! Sorry verwechselt, Rockguard hatte ich bisher noch nie verbaut.
> Dachte du meinst den Bash Guard
> Hmmmm.... mal überlegen...


Denken vor dem Schreiben hilft.
Nix für ungut...


----------



## HeldDerNation (18. Juni 2017)

Schönen Gruß aus der Toskana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (19. Juni 2017)

Letzte Woche Donnerstag fertig geworden - mein 301 MK12 in XL von der Seite...






...von vorne...





...und von hinten:


----------



## sport.frei (19. Juni 2017)

Sehr schön...


----------



## jengo78 (19. Juni 2017)

Hübsch!


Jetzt noch die ganzen Leitungen kürzen dann ist es Perfekt


----------



## LeFritzz (19. Juni 2017)

Leitungen sind völlig falsch verlegt.
Vgl. LV 301 Mk12 Aufbauanleitung!


----------



## cubabluete (21. Juni 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Leitungen sind völlig falsch verlegt.
> Vgl. LV 301 Mk12 Aufbauanleitung!


Naja die für die Vorderbremse stimmt.[emoji23]


----------



## good.times (21. Juni 2017)

Gebt mir Tips was ich anders machen sollte - gerne auch per PM... Hab gestern nochmal einen Blick in die Anleitung geworfen, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden. 

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juni 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Naja die für die Vorderbremse stimmt.[emoji23]


Na gut.
In Analogie zu 1. Mose 18,32 sei damit entschuldigt, dass alle anderen nicht stimmen.


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Juni 2017)

good.times schrieb:


> Gebt mir Tips was ich anders machen sollte - gerne auch per PM... Hab gestern nochmal einen Blick in die Anleitung geworfen, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus!


Was ist denn hier unklar?


 



Du hast vielfach die Züge auf der falschen Seite verlegt verglichen mit den Fos hier.


----------



## Ahija (21. Juni 2017)

good.times schrieb:


> Gebt mir Tips was ich anders machen sollte - gerne auch per PM... Hab gestern nochmal einen Blick in die Anleitung geworfen, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus!



VR Bremse und Schaltzug Umwerfer geht (von vorne aufs Rad schauend) links am Steuerrohr vorbei.
HR Bremse und Schaltzug Schaltwerk geht (von vorne aufs Rad schauend) rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.

Wie du die Leitungen auf dem Unterrohr sortierst, ist dementsprechend fast schon vorgegeben.


----------



## cubabluete (22. Juni 2017)

So passt das bis auf die dropperpost. Der zug muss bei dir auf der anderen seite verlaufen weil du den hebel rechts hast. Grundsätzlich alle züge auf der anderen seite am steuerrohr und nicht auf der gleichen seite wo sich der hebel befindet vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steckmetz (22. Juni 2017)

Nach dem Einstieg im Liteville Universum mit dem Mk-9 wurde 2016 das Jahr wohl ich auf ein neues Mk-13 umstieg. 
Mit W40 MX Fox transfer Hope M4 und 800mm Lenker und Ht X2 DH Pedale bringt Sie ca. 14 kg auf die wage. (Bin auf Maxxis DH II/Minion SS umgestiegen)

Trotz 14 kg voll zufrieden


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Juni 2017)

Auch hier sind die Züge falsch verlegt.


----------



## captainkroggy (22. Juni 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> VR Bremse und Schaltzug Umwerfer geht (von vorne aufs Rad schauend) links am Steuerrohr vorbei.
> HR Bremse und Schaltzug Schaltwerk geht (von vorne aufs Rad schauend) rechts am Steuerrohr vorbei.
> 
> Wie du die Leitungen auf dem Unterrohr sortierst, ist dementsprechend fast schon vorgegeben.



VR Bremse geht garnicht am Steuerrohr vorbei 
Aber sonst stimmts


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Juni 2017)

Ich habs auch anders verlegt, vorher über jahre am mk8 , und am mk13 genauso.keinerlei einschränkungen.nach dem motto , jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.ride on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## captainkroggy (22. Juni 2017)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ich habs auch anders verlegt, vorher über jahre am mk8 , und am mk13 genauso.keinerlei einschränkungen.nach dem motto , jeder so wie er es für richtig hält.ride on
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk



Wäre mir zu wild.... aber wir klären das in Saalbach noch mal (?)


----------



## Ahija (22. Juni 2017)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> VR Bremse geht garnicht am Steuerrohr vorbei
> Aber sonst stimmts


Gut, nicht vorbei. Aber definitiv zum Steurrohr und dann abwärts


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Juni 2017)

Die Meinungen zu solchen Fragen sind halt sehr kontrovers.

1. Mein großer Namensvetter: "Es soll jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden."

2. Tom Sawyer: "Wollen wir es nun machen, wie es in den Büchern steht? Was glaubst Du eigentlich, Huckleberry Finn, warum diese klugen Leute Bücher schreiben, wenn wir es dann doch ganz anders machen, als es in den Büchern steht?"


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juni 2017)

Wow, bist du schlau!


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Juni 2017)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Auch hier sind die Züge falsch verlegt.


Einfach Bremshebel um 180° drehen, dann passt es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (24. Juni 2017)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Wäre mir zu wild.... aber wir klären das in Saalbach noch mal (?)


Weiss ich noch nicht ob ich vor Ort dieses Jahr bin, Mom verstorben Haus und Hof übernommen erst mal alles regeln ect.und dann mal schauen.Gruss Jörg.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H440n mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steckmetz (24. Juni 2017)

Hi Ok Ich werde denn bremsslauch das nächste Mahl wenn die Bremse neuen Dot brauch, schön kürzten und richtig verlegen ☺️ 

Grus aus Dänemark


----------



## Sethos79 (25. Juni 2017)

301 MK14 Enduro ( noch ohne 8P )


----------



## daddy yo yo (26. Juni 2017)




----------



## haubert (30. Juni 2017)




----------



## Jojo10 (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo

Schön. Ich wollte schon fragen, wie du den Zug zur Moveloc verlegt hast. Aber ich nehme an, du überbrückst die 8P-lose Zeit mit manueller Bedienung. Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.

Danke

Grüß

PS.: sind das SRAM crank boots? Ich dachte, das geht nicht mit den Number Nine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haubert (30. Juni 2017)

Habe ich im Durchmesser etwas größer geschnitten. Unterlagscheibe 1mm dicker gehr auch, hatte ich aber keine. Geht alles, wenn man die Lösung sucht und nicht das Problem.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (30. Juni 2017)

Schönes Rad! Ist es der Winkel der Aufnahme oder kommen die Züge da so steil aus dem Unterrohr?


----------



## haubert (30. Juni 2017)

Ist so


----------



## badbandit (30. Juni 2017)

haben die neuen litevilles etwa jetzt den schriftzug am oberrohr?
müsste ich mich erst dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Mountain77 (1. Juli 2017)

Den Aufkleber kannst Du hinjagen, wo Du willst.


----------



## badbandit (1. Juli 2017)

achso, dann kommen die raw anscheinend nicht mit vormontiertem schriftzug. wusste ich nicht.


----------



## mokka_ (1. Juli 2017)

Ich werde mein RAW ohne Schriftzug fahren. Hoffe nur das 8P den Liefertermin auf nächste Woche halten kann. 

Gibt es schon Informationen diesbezüglich??


----------



## timtim (2. Juli 2017)




----------



## zuki (3. Juli 2017)

timtim schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 620776


 
Da geht aber noch etwas bei der HR Nabe. So rein farblich.


----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> "Fertiges" 301 MK8 XL auf 650b mit 160/140mm



Hachja, der Zustand "fertig".
Aktuell zuletzt funktionierende Konfiguration neu mit Ergon Sattel + Griffen, MudGuard, Syntace SCS2 KeFü, neuen Bremsbelägen vo+hi (von Resin auf Sinter)




 

und mein derzeitiges Sorgenkind 1x10 34/11-42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (3. Juli 2017)

Eine Kettenblattschraube fehlt!?
Übersetzung / Ritzelpaket?
Ansonsten schön, auch mal Räder mit "Kampfspuren" zu sehen..


----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Eine Kettenblattschraube fehlt!?
> Übersetzung / Ritzelpaket?
> Ansonsten schön, auch mal Räder mit "Kampfspuren" zu sehen..



Ja die fehlt, weil die als Muster für M8 mit Feingewinde beim Fachhandel liegt. Ich möchte es mit längeren Schrauben versuchen um den Schräglauf zu korrigieren.

34er KB mit 11-42 Kassette


----------



## terryx (3. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Hachja, der Zustand "fertig".



Da ich ebenfalls überlege auf 650b upzugraden ... wie fährt es sich?  Reifenfreiheit hinten ok? Vom Schwerpunkt her nicht zu kippelig? Welchen Dämpfer fährst Du?


----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2017)

Fährt sich wie 650b eben fährt. Kein Unterschied für mich zu spüren - habe es allerdings auch nie mit 26" oder dem Scaled Sizing aufgebaut gehabt.
Reifenfreiheit mit dem 2,4er TrailKing ist schon noch vorhanden - breiter würde ich aber definitiv nicht gehen.
Das ein- und ausbauen des Hinterrades ist definitiv schwieriger - da muss man schon etwas geschick und geduld mitbringen.
Dämpfer ist ein 4.2er Monarch HV vom Lord


----------



## timtim (3. Juli 2017)

Zuki , das dazugehörige Hinterrad fahr ich nur ungern , die blöde HOPE Nabe macht leider als Pro 4 genauso nervtötende Geräusche wie die Vorgänger ,leider ........das erträgt man nicht auf Dauer , Ich !


----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2017)

timtim schrieb:


> Zuki , das dazugehörige Hinterrad fahr ich nur ungern , die blöde HOPE Nabe macht leider als Pro 4 genauso nervtötende Geräusche wie die Vorgänger ,leider ........das erträgt man nicht auf Dauer , Ich !


Kannst du den Freilauf nicht öffnen und ordentlich mit Gleitfett vollpacken? Mache ich seit Jahren bei mich störenden Freilaufsystemen. Bisher habe ich lediglich die DT Swiss 240 laut gelassen


----------



## Duke_do (3. Juli 2017)

Hope Evo 2 oder Pro 4 sind mit Fett angenehm leise. Hält auch recht lange, nutze das PM600 Military Grease von Sram.

mobil gesendet


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Juli 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> und mein derzeitiges Sorgenkind 1x10 34/11-42


hast mal ohne SCS probiert?


----------



## timtim (3. Juli 2017)

Danke für die " fetten "Tips 
Ich fahr das Lila Hinterradnabenrad  ua auch im Bikepark am anderen Bike , da stört mich das knattern nicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (3. Juli 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> hast mal ohne SCS probiert?


Jo war die erste Überlegung. Läuft leiser aus dem Bereich Kurbel, hat aber nichts zur Kettenschrägung beigetragen.


----------



## Mr.Worf (7. Juli 2017)

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2168895]
	
[/URL]Meines, mit Dolomiten Antriebsupgrade.
Werde das jetzt fahren, bis es auseinander bricht.....


----------



## mokka_ (7. Juli 2017)

Toller Aufbau


----------



## zuki (8. Juli 2017)

Etwas mehr Orange:


----------



## Marksbo (8. Juli 2017)

Meins im Urlaub


----------



## zuki (8. Juli 2017)

Marksbo schrieb:


> Meins im Urlaub
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 622275


 
Auch schick. Zum Thema Gewicht aus der 29er Galerie: Gewicht kann ich nichts zu sagen. Ich habe hier keine geeignete Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (8. Juli 2017)

Zum Thema Gewicht MK11 XXL 29er, weil ich gerade den Post sehe: je nach Aufbau knapp über 12kg oder deutlich über 13kg. Für knapp 12kg muss man sich schon etwas Mühe geben, trotzdem nicht zu tief in die Trickkiste des Leichtbaus greifen: keine absenkbare Sattelstütze, leichter LRS (Carbonfelgen), Carbonlenker und -sattelstütze, relativ leichte Reifen (Kategorie Nobby Nic), Formula Bremsen, usw.
Meines hatte knapp über 12kg. Dann sind gekommen: Reverb, schwerere Pedale, schwererer Dämpfer, AWK, usw. Jetzt müsste es knapp 13kg, leicht drüber, wiegen. In der aktuellen Konfiguration hab's allerdings noch nicht an der Waage gehabt. Ich will lieber nicht wissen, wieviel ich bergauf bewegen muss


----------



## zuki (8. Juli 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Ich will lieber nicht wissen, wieviel ich bergauf bewegen muss


 
Der Gedanke ist mir nicht unbekannt 

Jetzt war ich dann aber doch neugierig und habe unsere Personenwaage wieder in Betrieb genommen. Gewicht liegt bei etwa 12,5 kg. Das ist schon ok. Klar, mit etwas Ehrgeiz geht da noch mehr. Subjektiv ist das Bike aber auch auf längeren Anstiegen nicht zu schwer.


----------



## mokka_ (8. Juli 2017)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Meines, mit Dolomiten Antriebsupgrade.
> Werde das jetzt fahren, bis es auseinander bricht.....



Es wird Dich in die Rente begleiten ;-)


----------



## Mr.Worf (9. Juli 2017)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Es wird Dich in die Rente begleiten ;-)


Hoffe ich auch.... 
Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Bei jeden Upgrade wird es schwerer, bin jetzt bei knapp 13,7Kg. 
Iss aber auch vollkommen egal.


----------



## cubabluete (9. Juli 2017)

Solange du unter 15 kg bleibst ist alles ok.


----------



## voigti82 (12. Juli 2017)

Nach Jahren mit meinem 96er Trek 8000 Hardtail-hobel habe ich mir nun ein neues Rad für die nächsten 20 Jahre zugelegt.


----------



## mokka_ (12. Juli 2017)

Ein XL??


----------



## voigti82 (12. Juli 2017)

Ja, ist xl.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2017)

@voigti82 
Wie groß bist Du?
Schickes Rad!


----------



## voigti82 (13. Juli 2017)

1,90cm
Ich war Anfangs sehr unsicher wg der Groesse, ob es ein L oder XL werden sollte.
Bei einem Testride im Harz habe ich mich auf dem XL sehr wohlgefuehlt.
Meine Schrittlaenge liegt bei 88cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2017)

Danke. Hast du auch mal XXL getestet?


----------



## voigti82 (13. Juli 2017)

Ne, ich bin im Allgemeinen nicht davon ueberzeugt, dass ich mit nem 29er, bei meiner verspielten Fahrweise, gluecklich haette werden koennen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. Juli 2017)

voigti82 schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin im Allgemeinen nicht davon ueberzeugt, dass ich mit nem 29er, bei meiner verspielten Fahrweise, gluecklich haette werden koennen.


Dann schwing dich mal auf ein Spezi Enduro 29 oder noch besser ein Evil Wreckoning. Fühlt sich für mich an wie ein 26er, wahnsinnig wendig und verspielt.


----------



## talisman (15. Juli 2017)

...matching numbers


----------



## talisman (15. Juli 2017)




----------



## Marzocchi (16. Juli 2017)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Dann schwing dich mal auf ein Spezi Enduro 29 oder noch besser ein Evil Wreckoning. Fühlt sich für mich an wie ein 26er, wahnsinnig wendig und verspielt.



Naja. Das ist ja alles relativ. Wenn ich mich auf mein 26" 301 mit Pike setze, fühlt es sich gegenüber einem 27,5" Stahl Hardtail mit kurzen Kettenstreben und 120mm Gabel spontan an wie ein unbeweglicher Panzer. Nach etwas Fahrerei merkt man das nicht mehr. Geht man dann aber zurück aufs knackige Hardtail, kann man den Unterschied wieder kaum glauben.


----------



## HeldDerNation (16. Juli 2017)

Schönen Gruß aus Davos!

Wetter könnte besser sein, aber die Trails sind der Hammer! Und dank "Traildoctors" echt gut in Schuss!


----------



## -Pepe- (9. August 2017)

Nach längerer Abstinenz war ich mit meinem 301 mal wieder in unser beider Heimat unterwegs...


----------



## mokka_ (9. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altarezia (16. August 2017)

MK14 - Eightpins - Ethirteen - Bikecloud - Saint - SQlab
Gibel, Hasliberg, Schweiz


----------



## Ahija (20. August 2017)




----------



## cubabluete (21. August 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635291


Bloss nicht zu nahe an die lager


----------



## niceann (21. August 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 635291


----------



## Ahija (21. August 2017)

Jaja, macht ihr es nur alle richtig. Bike waschen, heimfahren, und die wichtigen Stellen gerade in 5min mit entsprechendem Fett nachbehandeln. Ist doch kein Akt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. August 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Bike waschen


äh....nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## climber84 (21. August 2017)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> äh....nö


Dreck schützt den Lack vor Verunreinigungen und Beschädigungen


----------



## mokka_ (22. August 2017)

Wie lange reinigst Du Dein Bike schon mit dem Dampfstrahler??


----------



## zuki (22. August 2017)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Wie lange reinigst Du Dein Bike schon mit dem Dampfstrahler??


Wo ist denn da der Dampfstrahler im Bild? Solange er den Schaum nicht mit Druck auf die Lager hält ist doch alles in Ordnung. Und falls doch, freut sich die Fachwerkstatt über einen Lagertausch.


----------



## Normansbike (22. August 2017)

Ein LV braucht man nicht waschen, denn ein LV-Fahrer fährt damit! Und nicht zur Eisdiele...


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. August 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ein LV braucht man nicht waschen, denn ein LV-Fahrer fährt damit! Und nicht zur Eisdiele...



Gestern am Lift meinte ein 8 Jähriger, daß mein Rad aber ziemlich alt sei. 
Dabei war es nur die Patina, seit Jahren wird das Rad nicht mehr gewaschen. Trockener Dreck mit weicher Bürste runter - fertig. Den Rest erledigt Regen...
Nur wenn die Karre in die Gondel muß, werden die Reifen kurz abgeduscht.

Aber, wenn ich mich hier so umschaue - dominiert eher der Putzfimmel


----------



## zuki (22. August 2017)

RomainK schrieb:


> Aber, wenn ich mich hier so umschaue - dominiert eher der Putzfimmel


 
Naja, wenn man das Rad in der Wohnung parkt, ist es eine recht geschickte Variante das Bike nach Schlammfahrten kurz mit dem Wasserschlauch zu reinigen. Das vermeidet heimische Diskussionen und micht nervt es auch, wenn unter der Woche der ganze Dreck vom Bike auf den Boden bröselt.

Ist aber sicher Geschmackssache und hängt ganz klar vom hemischen Bodenbelag ab. Wer da eher Klingerit Platten als Auslegeware verteilt hat, muss da vielleicht nicht so kleinlich sein.


----------



## 525Rainer (22. August 2017)

wenn ihr euer rad nicht wascht, habt ihr es einfach noch nicht genug dreckig gemacht.


----------



## Ahija (22. August 2017)

Ich "lagere" mein Rad tatsächlich in der Wohnung, da mir mein letztes erst vor 4-6 Monaten aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller entwendet worden ist. 
Dampfstrahler und Hochdruckreiniger sind nicht eingesetzt worden. Auf dem Bild sieht man die Vorwäsche mit irgendwas schaumigen was sonst quer übers Kfz gesprüht wird. Anschließend mit klarem Wasser und ner Bürste am Stiehl abgespült..


----------



## Markus. (23. August 2017)

Macht es doch so wo ihr das wollt, ob Wattestäbchen und Zahnbürste oder Wasserstrahl in der Badewanne oder mit einem mobilen tragbaren oder an der Waschstrasse mit Schaum oder ohne, oder selten oder nie oder nur wenn,.... Es ist doch egal und jedem selbst überlassen. Zeigt doch einfach was ihr habt. Was gibt es einem andere zu bewerten. Ich zeig mal die Tage meines, mit Föhn in der Hand oder einem Staubwedel nach dem Besuch an der Eisdiele.


----------



## Normansbike (23. August 2017)

525Rainer schrieb:


> wenn ihr euer rad nicht wascht, habt ihr es einfach noch nicht genug dreckig gemacht.


Stimmt nicht! Wir fahren einfach nur auch mal im Rwgen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (23. August 2017)

Mehr Bilder bitte!


----------



## cubabluete (23. August 2017)

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen aus dem Soca Tal.


----------



## Normansbike (23. August 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder bitte!


Jupp...


----------



## wolfskuhle (27. August 2017)

Auch im Holland Urlaub zu gebrauchen


----------



## sparkfan (27. August 2017)

Farblich gefällt mir das Bike sehr gut


----------



## mokka_ (28. August 2017)

Warum nur Farblich?

Auf jeden Fall übersieht so einen der Jäger nicht


----------



## sparkfan (28. August 2017)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Warum nur Farblich?



Weil mir sonst z.B. der Rahmen viel zu klein ist  und das Farbschema sofort auffällt


----------



## wolfskuhle (29. August 2017)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Warum nur Farblich?
> 
> Auf jeden Fall übersieht so einen der Jäger nicht



Stimmt, hat noch keiner auf mich geschossen


----------



## patrick78 (8. September 2017)

Endlich bin ich auch glücklicher liteville'r. Hier in der wutachschlucht.
MK10 in M mit 27,5/26 (stans flowex felgen) / 1x11 (30 * 10/42) / xt-bremsen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky10 (9. September 2017)

MK10 29/27.5 Ausbaustufe 345 oder so es gibt immer wieder etwas was verändert werden kann.....1 Fach mit 28er Oval Blatt.


----------



## patrick78 (9. September 2017)

beugst du dich über den lenker, oder warum zeigen die bremshebel etc. gen australien?


----------



## DocB (9. September 2017)

Schicke Farbe.. ist das Eloxal?


----------



## sparkfan (9. September 2017)

+1


----------



## Rocky10 (9. September 2017)

@patrick78 weil die Perspektive wohl etwas täuscht, Hebel liegen genau in meiner Handverlängerung, passt schon.
@DocB ist Eloxal von TF Bike, Felgen ebenfalls Custom Farbe in Elox.


----------



## mokka_ (10. September 2017)

[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (10. September 2017)

Doppelt.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. September 2017)

sind die neuen schwalbie reifen gut?


----------



## mokka_ (10. September 2017)

bin sehr zufrieden, wobei ich die nächste Kombination auf 2.6 nehmen werden. 

Fahre tubeless mit C33i.


----------



## lau (11. September 2017)

Hallo Rainer
mir gefällt der Magic Mary in 27,5 Zoll um Welten besser als der Hans Dampf. Wenn dich der Hans Dampf interessiert kannst du gerne einen wenig gebrauchten von mir bekommen. E-mail


----------



## zuki (11. September 2017)

Auch noch einmal ein Bild von meinem MK 11, nachdem ich noch ein paar Anpassungen vorgenommen habe.


----------



## Markus. (11. September 2017)

Da steckt viel Liebe im Detail. Das Blau der Ventile findet man an der Gabel oder und am Dämpfer bestimmt genau so gewollt?


----------



## Ahija (11. September 2017)

X-King mit Racesport Karkasse auf nem, was wird es haben, 150/140mm Aufbau? Ist das nicht bisschen sehr schmalspur?


----------



## zuki (11. September 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> X-King mit Racesport Karkasse auf nem, was wird es haben, 150/140mm Aufbau? Ist das nicht bisschen sehr schmalspur?


 
Ist schon so gewollt. Klar hätte ich auch ein 101er aufbauen können. Aber so macht mir das Bike mehr Spaß.

Die X-King in der Race Sport Variante fahre ich übrigens seit einiger Zeit mit unterschiedlich breiten Felgen und in Kombination mit Foss-Schläuchen. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich den letzten Platten hatte.


----------



## Ahija (11. September 2017)

Wenn es für dich passt, dann passt es.
Für mich wirkt es, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wie ein Eisdielenbike. Colormatching überall bling bling und dann solche Schmalspurreifen.

Damit würde ich nicht einmal bis zum Trail kommen, geschweige denn diese dann hinunter. Liegt natürlich aber auch am Fahrer und dem Einsatzgebiet. Ein HT wäre bei mir an der Stelle nämlich keine Alternative!


----------



## zuki (11. September 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wenn es für dich passt, dann passt es.
> Für mich wirkt es, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, wie ein Eisdielenbike. Colormatching überall bling bling und dann solche Schmalspurreifen.
> 
> Damit würde ich nicht einmal bis zum Trail kommen, geschweige denn diese dann hinunter. Liegt natürlich aber auch am Fahrer und dem Einsatzgebiet. Ein HT wäre bei mir an der Stelle nämlich keine Alternative!


 
Klar. Das Auge ist natrülich mit mit. Und Bling Bling muss ja nicht falsch sein. Es ist ja nicht unschön etwas Farbe und Bastelei ins Spiel zu bringen. Ich fahre Bike seit der Anfangszeit unseres schönen Hobbies und eigentlich immer nur (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) Hardtails und wie es dann hieß CC/Marathon Bikes. Jetzt wo ich es etwas weniger mit "Kette Rechts" durch den Wald pflügen habe, habe ich Liteville für mich entdeckt.

Da es aber immer noch ein Bike sein soll, welches auch mal einen gelgentlichen Marathon mitmacht, eben dieser Aufbau. Und wenn es vor der Eisidiele (hier eher Schmitzebud) noch Punkte sammeln kann. Noch viel besser.

Aber nur einen Magic Mary in möglichst Fett aufziehen weil man das so macht?

Ideengeber war übrigens dieser feine Aufbau in der "Marathon-Edition" eines 301er: http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-das-liteville-301-in-der-enduro-und-marathon-edition/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahija (11. September 2017)

@zuki Wie schon gesagt: Wenn es für dich passt, dann super! Ich hab nun lediglich von mir und meinen Erfahrungen geplauscht. 
Gegen Style auf und an dem Bike kann natürlich nie etwas eingelegt werden. 

Nur weil man das so macht, ist natürlich absolut verschenkt. Das meinige 301 wird jedoch auch so eingesetzt, dass der Baron am VR benötigt wird. Könnte aber auch an unseren Strecken liegen. Da habe ich mir schon so einige dünnwandige Reifen zerstört.


----------



## Famulus36 (11. September 2017)




----------



## zuki (11. September 2017)

@Ahija: Da hast Du vollkommen recht. Ich bin jetzt auch nicht unbedingt der Enduro-Fahrer.

@Famulus36: DAS sieht dann doch ein bisschen verzockt aus. Aber jeder Jeck ist anders .


----------



## Markus. (11. September 2017)

Ich musste diesen Sommer auf einige Teile warten und konnte mit meinem 301 nicht los.Ich fuhr sehr viel mit meinem Crosser und fuhr im Anschluss oft an die Eisdiele. Ordentlich eingedreckt ist also mein Crosser mein Eisdielenrad 2017.


----------



## Famulus36 (11. September 2017)

Ich hab leider keine Eisdiele in der Nähe...

@zuki : Mag sein, dass das jeck aussieht. Funzt als "Fitnessbike" aber super und ist um Welten komfortabler als mein altes Rennrad. Wir haben natürlich noch richtige LRS für die beiden Youngtimer.


----------



## Normansbike (11. September 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Auch noch einmal ein Bild von meinem MK 11, nachdem ich noch ein paar Anpassungen vorgenommen habe.


Richtig schön!


----------



## Specialized_man (13. September 2017)

das erste Bild meines MK14 ( noch ohne 8Pin )

vielen Dank an Stefan von *Grand Raid / Tannenwald-bikes .de*  für die Teilebeschaffung und den Support


----------



## pitr_dubovich (15. September 2017)

Sorry not black, aber solange Farbe kein funktionaler Nachteil ist darf das Rad gerne bisserl Farbe haben finde ich. Dann findet sich`s auch leichter im Unterholz


----------



## altarezia (24. September 2017)

Projekt MK14 abgeschlossen...
nach einiger Zeit mit Setupmodifikationen steht es so da wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe - und es macht richtig Laune !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. September 2017)

altarezia schrieb:


> Projekt MK14 abgeschlossen...
> nach einiger Zeit mit Setupmodifikationen steht es so da wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe - und es macht richtig Laune !
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 647190
> ...


sieht gut aus
wirkt das auf den Bildern nur so oder ist das VR größer als das HR ?


----------



## Neo_78 (25. September 2017)

Ein Bild von der Tour im Bayerischen Wald 
Das LV ist einfach genial


----------



## Duke_do (25. September 2017)

301 auf dem 601 heute nach Hagel und Regen. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht das alte MK 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mobil gesendet


----------



## 525Rainer (26. September 2017)

im frühjahr hats mich auch mal total verregnet am lago. bachbettfeeling. war eigentlich supergeil.


----------



## Aexcel_Digitus (3. Oktober 2017)

Gruss an die Schönwetterfahrer



 

MK 11-2 mit 29 vorne und 27,5 hinten (150 mm Revelation, 140 mm Umlenkhebel, Trickstuff Dächle HeavyDuty, Vorsprung Corset, Vecnum Moveloc)

Beschreibung der Vorsprung Corset ist hier zu finden:https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/liteville-301-mk11.592841/page-76#post-14636452


----------



## sparkfan (3. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Oktober 2017)

wahr wohl zu dreckig für die Forumpolizei


----------



## Markus. (3. Oktober 2017)




----------



## zuki (4. Oktober 2017)

Mit dem MK3 im artfremden Habitat.


----------



## Ahija (4. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Normansbike (4. Oktober 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Mit dem MK3 im artfremden Habitat.


Was für einen Dämpfer fährst du ,,,


----------



## zuki (4. Oktober 2017)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Was für einen Dämpfer fährst du ,,,


 
Magura TS RC im MK3.


----------



## captainkroggy (7. Oktober 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Mit dem MK3 im artfremden Habitat.


Wo warst du da? Sieht aus, wie bei mir zu Hause....


----------



## zuki (8. Oktober 2017)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Wo warst du da? Sieht aus, wie bei mir zu Hause....


 
Das war auf der Insel Fehmarn. Dort gegen den Wind zu fahren ist bei dem Wetter der letzten Woche übrigens eine echte Alternative zum Höhenmeter sammeln.


----------



## VF1 (15. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal meins:
301 MK11. Die hintere Bremsleitung wird noch gegen eine längere getauscht.
Dämpfer und Hebel werden gegen Tuning-Teile ersetzt.


----------



## sparkfan (15. Oktober 2017)

VF1 schrieb:


> Dämpfer und Hebel werden gegen Tuning-Teile ersetzt.



Als ich das erste Bild gesehen habe, wollte gerade reflexartig schreiben, dass du die falschen Hebel hast  Ausgerechnet du!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VF1 (15. Oktober 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Als ich das erste Bild gesehen habe, wollte gerade reflexartig schreiben, dass du die falschen Hebel hast  Ausgerechnet du!


Ich weiß:  Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## mokka_ (15. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Oktober 2017)

mein treuer Begleiter (2010er MK8)







so schwer ist es eigentlich nicht...


----------



## A-L-E-X-G-A-P (16. Oktober 2017)




----------



## captainkroggy (17. Oktober 2017)

zuki schrieb:


> Das war auf der Insel Fehmarn. Dort gegen den Wind zu fahren ist bei dem Wetter der letzten Woche übrigens eine echte Alternative zum Höhenmeter sammeln.



Allerdings 

Gilt ebenso für die Lübecker Bucht, in der mein 301 außerhalb seines natürlichen Lebensraumes gehalten wird....


----------



## Sansibar73 (22. Oktober 2017)

Kleines schwarzes 301 chillt an der Hütte...


----------



## _Titus_ (1. November 2017)

Einmal Fango Packung bitte... ➡️ Bikepark Geisskopf


----------



## andi74 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ein aktuelles Bild von meinem 301
[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2223513]
	
[/URL]


----------



## DocB (18. Dezember 2017)

Wie fährt sich so ein Baron hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi74 (18. Dezember 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich so ein Baron hinten?



Der Baron (hinten) ist jetzt für Herbst/Winter drauf. Bei Nässe in Verbindung mit Wurzeln bzw. Fels ist der gegenüber dem TrailKing schon nochmal ein deutlicher Gewinn (grippmäßig und auch Seitenhalt). Rollwiderstand ist auch spürbar höher, aber da die Touren zur Zeit eh kürzer sind, passt das schon.
Der Baron vorne ist bei mir ein Ganzjahresreifen.


----------



## Ahija (18. Dezember 2017)

andi74 schrieb:


> Der Baron (hinten) ist jetzt für Herbst/Winter drauf. Bei Nässe in Verbindung mit Wurzeln bzw. Fels ist der gegenüber dem TrailKing schon nochmal ein deutlicher Gewinn (grippmäßig und auch Seitenhalt). Rollwiderstand ist auch spürbar höher, aber da die Touren zur Zeit eh kürzer sind, passt das schon.
> Der Baron vorne ist bei mir ein Ganzjahresreifen.



Probiers mal mit dem Kaiser hinten. Vorn hab ich ihn durch den Baron abgelöst, am HR ist er eine Wucht. Rollwiderstand ist auch spürbar geringer als beim Baron


----------



## andi74 (18. Dezember 2017)

Ahija schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit dem Kaiser hinten. Vorn hab ich ihn durch den Baron abgelöst, am HR ist er eine Wucht. Rollwiderstand ist auch spürbar geringer als beim Baron



Danke für den Tip. Werd ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten.
Ab Frühjahr, wenns wieder trockener ist, brauchts hinten eigentlich keinen Baron mehr. Dann darfs auch gerne wieder leichter rollen.


----------



## VF1 (28. Januar 2018)

Hier der aktuelle Stand mit Tuning-Hebeln, modifiziertem Dämpfer und neuer Sattelstütze.
Danke an Lord Helmchen für die schnelle Anpassung der Dämpfers.
Macht jetzt bei weitem mehr Laune.


----------



## pm.andy (29. Januar 2018)

301MK11 

 Hometrail


----------



## zuki (29. Januar 2018)

pm.andy schrieb:


> Hometrail



Sehr schönes Bild. Da hat man gleich wieder Lust auf das nächste Wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pm.andy (29. Januar 2018)

Danke. Das ist der Vorteil am Winter, da kann man Nachmittags schon gute Sunset Bilder machen.


----------



## t.schneider (7. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
auch wenn das hier eine Galerie ist dürfte ich hier die größten Aussichten auf Erfolg haben: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem frühen 301 MK1-3(?) in L. Rahmen einzeln bevorzugt. Er sollte keine Risse oder Dellen haben. Bikemarkt und Ebay bieten nichts, wenn also jemand jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt etc....
Vielen Dank


----------



## tommi101 (7. Februar 2018)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> auch wenn das hier eine Galerie ist dürfte ich hier die größten Aussichten auf Erfolg haben: Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem frühen 301 MK1-3(?) in L. Rahmen einzeln bevorzugt. Er sollte keine Risse oder Dellen haben. Bikemarkt und Ebay bieten nichts, wenn also jemand jemanden kennt, der jemanden kennt etc....
> Vielen Dank



Ich kenne einen 
Kontaktiere mal @toschi 
Glaube er hat noch einen MK3? in L.....ohne Gewähr!


----------



## Normansbike (7. Februar 2018)

Habe ja! Verkaufen Nein!!!

Suche aber noch einen x12 Hinterbau für die mk1-5 Serie...


----------



## t.schneider (7. Februar 2018)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Kontaktiere mal
> 
> @toschi


Hab ich gemacht, ist ein supernetter Kerl, hat aber einen MK7 übrig. Der ist leider nichts für mich. Vielen Dank für deinen Tip!


----------



## Normansbike (7. Februar 2018)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht, ist ein supernetter Kerl, hat aber einen MK7 übrig. Der ist leider nichts für mich. Vielen Dank für deinen Tip!


Wieso einen MK3 !?

Bei mir weiß ich es ja, ist aber interessant warum jemand anderes vielleicht genauso TICKT...


----------



## t.schneider (7. Februar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Wieso einen MK3 !?
> 
> Bei mir weiß ich es ja, ist aber interessant warum jemand anderes vielleicht genauso TICKT...


Mk1-3 wäre wohl ok.
Ich versuche seit 10 Jahren mit allen möglichen Fullys warm zu werden. Ich habe alle recht schnell wieder verkauft. Angefangen vom XC-Bike bis hin zum Downhiller. Ein 301 hat mir damals am besten bezüglich Hinterbaukinematik gefallen und 26" fahre ich eh am liebsten. Meine 29er und ein 27,5er habe ich auch wieder verkauft. Ich mag plüschige Hinterbauten eher nicht, ich hoffe ein MK1-3 mit entsprechenden Dämpfer passend abstimmen zu können.


----------



## fastman (7. Februar 2018)

Ich würde trotzdem ein 301 ab Mk8 suchen, besser noch ab Mk10, da hast du die besten und variabelsten hinterbauten. Selbst ein Mk 11 und 12 kann man auch noch mit 26" fahren.
Ich selbst fahre ein Mk10, auch noch mit 26" vorne und hinten.


----------



## Normansbike (7. Februar 2018)

fastman schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem ein 301 ab Mk8 suchen, besser noch ab Mk10, da hast du die besten und variabelsten hinterbauten. Selbst ein Mk 11 und 12 kann man auch noch mit 26" fahren.
> Ich selbst fahre ein Mk10, auch noch mit 26" vorne und hinten.


Mk 12 in L in 26" vorne und hinten!? Neverever...
Mk3 waren mit dem x12 Hinterbau so das beste was ich gefahren bin und habe, da kommt leider das mk12 nur hinterher.


----------



## Normansbike (7. Februar 2018)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Mk1-3 wäre wohl ok.
> Ich versuche seit 10 Jahren mit allen möglichen Fullys warm zu werden. Ich habe alle recht schnell wieder verkauft. Angefangen vom XC-Bike bis hin zum Downhiller. Ein 301 hat mir damals am besten bezüglich Hinterbaukinematik gefallen und 26" fahre ich eh am liebsten. Meine 29er und ein 27,5er habe ich auch wieder verkauft. Ich mag plüschige Hinterbauten eher nicht, ich hoffe ein MK1-3 mit entsprechenden Dämpfer passend abstimmen zu können.


Du kannst gerne mal verschieden mk's von mir Probefahren, habe mk3,5,7 und das 12.teils in L und XL...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.schneider (7. Februar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne mal verschieden mk's von mir Probefahren, habe mk3,5,7 und das 12.teils in L und XL...


Das ist ja ein nettes Angebot  Ich überlege mir das.
Prinzipiell brauche ich kein X12, alle meine LRS könnte ich aber umrüsten/sind X12. Mir sind die 115mm FW mit der entsprechenden Kinematik wichtig. Ich würde das Rad mit echt wenig Negativfederweg, und viel Druckstufe fahren wollen, ich erhoffe mir viel Feedback. Eigentlich brauche ich kein Fully, aber ich werde ja auch nicht jünger und fahraktiver/dynamischer...


----------



## fastman (8. Februar 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Mk 12 in L in 26" vorne und hinten!? Neverever...
> Mk3 waren mit dem x12 Hinterbau so das beste was ich gefahren bin und habe, da kommt leider das mk12 nur hinterher.


Ich habe den Bekannten der fährt ein Mk12 sogar in XL mit 26 zoll vorne und hinten und das funktioniert hervorragend. 
Man entwickelt ein Bike weiter um z.b
Das Fahrwerk besser zu machen und nicht schlechter. 
Das ursprüngliche 301 Mk3 hatte übrigens hinten schnellspanner und keine x12.


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Februar 2018)

ich glaube auch, das hängt sehr von Fahrtstil, Gabel und Körperproportionen zusammen. 
Das mk7 bin ich mit 150mm vorn gefahren, das mk10 mit 26" vorn mit 180 mm vorn... das mk12 mit 27,5 und 180 mm vorn.

das mk7 ist definitiv härter als das 10er... das 10er konnte ich noch mit van fahren und bleibt mein favorit, aber mit luftgabel ist das 12er schon besser. 13 brachte halt evo6. mann mann, immer fröhlich weiter standards.


----------



## fastman (8. Februar 2018)

Hier mal meins vom letzten Sommer. Mittlerweile hab ich auf 1x11 umgebaut.


----------



## Normansbike (8. Februar 2018)

fastman schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bekannten der fährt ein Mk12 sogar in XL mit 26 zoll vorne und hinten und das funktioniert hervorragend.
> Man entwickelt ein Bike weiter um z.b
> Das Fahrwerk besser zu machen und nicht schlechter.
> Das ursprüngliche 301 Mk3 hatte übrigens hinten schnellspanner und keine x12.


Jupp, habe es an einem von meinen umgebaut. Gab es als Nachrüstung von Syntace eine Zeit lang zu kaufen und ab mk6 wahlweise.
Der Federweg ist dadurch natürlich auf 130mm gestiegen, und der Hinterbau ist spürbar steifer.
Daher hätte ich gerne noch einen für mein anderes.

Beim mk12 in XL mit 26" vorne und hinten wäre mir das Tretlager zu tief.


----------



## BigMounty (6. März 2018)

Hier mal meins:






Mir gefällt das 301 schon lange und das MK14 ist jetzt nach meinem 601 MK1 und 301 MK11 mein drittes Liteville.
Ich habe lange überlegt was ich machen soll:
1. sollte ein Liteville werden.
2. Es sollte 29" Laufräder haben.
3. Ein 101 Mk1 habe ich probiert - zu wenig Federweg 

Da ist es
301 MK14 L mit 29".

Mehr Infos und Bilder hab ich hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2246260
und in meinem Album
Gruß


----------



## sparkfan (6. März 2018)

@BigMounty Konntest du einfach so und ohne Änderungen den XXL Hinterbau an den L am Hauptrahmen schrauben?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. März 2018)

@BigMounty das ist viel zu sauber !


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. März 2018)

mein mittlerweile 8 Jahre altes MK8 durfte heute auch mal wieder zum spielen raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMounty (7. März 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @BigMounty das ist viel zu sauber !



Noch "NEU" - Patina kommt mit den Einsatz


----------



## BigMounty (7. März 2018)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @BigMounty Konntest du einfach so und ohne Änderungen den XXL Hinterbau an den L am Hauptrahmen schrauben?



Passt perfekt.


----------



## rammstahl (11. März 2018)

Mk4 ist in Rente.....


----------



## mokka_ (11. März 2018)

Funktioniert die Trinkflasche so??


----------



## Normansbike (11. März 2018)

rammstahl schrieb:


> Mk4 ist in Rente.....


Wenn du es noch hast wirst du es auch noch fahren...


----------



## rammstahl (11. März 2018)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Trinkflasche so??




Ist ein bisschen eng, aber geht ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. März 2018)

rammstahl schrieb:


> Ist ein bisschen eng, aber geht ganz gut.


mach mal den Druck aus dem Dämpfer und federe voll ein um zu sehen ob der Dämpfer nicht auf die Flasche drückt, das sieht ja nicht nur ein bisschen eng aus


----------



## rammstahl (12. März 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mach mal den Druck aus dem Dämpfer und federe voll ein um zu sehen ob der Dämpfer nicht auf die Flasche drückt, das sieht ja nicht nur ein bisschen eng aus



Ah, danke für den Hinweis. Check ich mal.


----------



## mokka_ (12. März 2018)

Ich habe nur ne halbe Liter Flasche und die geht gerade so. Auch beim rein und raus nehmen.


----------



## erwin1.05b (24. März 2018)

Erste Runde in kurz. Der Frühling kommt...


----------



## An der Alb (30. März 2018)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (1. April 2018)

Nachdem mein KM14 nun das Rad fürs Gelände ist, habe ich mein MK10 umgebaut für Schotter und Asphalt. Perfekt um etwas km abzuspulen und auch mal zur Arbeit zu fahren. Mein Hardtail habe ich schweren Herzens verkauft. Aber so ists besser.
Mit den Reifen habe ich erst gehadert. Fährt sich aber echt super. 2,25" Reifen auf W35 Felgen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das so gut anfühlen würde. Einzig ein 101 würde mich als Ersatz reizen - aber nicht mehr dieses Jahr und nicht neu.

Jetzt nur noch knapp über 12kg.

[url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2254942]
	
[/URL]


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (3. April 2018)

Neu für 2018 sind: Bikeyoke REVIVE MAX 185, Flite Classic, Spank Spike Race 740mm, MegaForce2 60mm, XTR BR-M9000 ... mehr Bilder und aktuelle Teileliste im Album.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. April 2018)

Schick, schick! Die bike yoke sieht fast aus wie die 8pins, kaum Flaschenhals Optik!


----------



## mokka_ (8. April 2018)




----------



## wadl (13. April 2018)

mokka_ schrieb:


>



 unterwegs im Eyachtal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (13. April 2018)




----------



## sport.frei (14. April 2018)

Sind schon echt schöne Bikes...


----------



## jengo78 (15. April 2018)

Schöne Königstuhlrunde mit abschließendem Rast am Kraichgaublick.
Bin ja das Liteville noch nicht viel gefahren, ist mein erstes Bike mit 27.5 Laufrädern.Laaaaaangsam gewöhne ich mich aber dran ☺️
Finde die 26er halt viel geiler zum Beschleunigen!


----------



## gumby (21. April 2018)

gumby schrieb:


> Tag allerseits,
> 
> schlecht geknipst und auch schon nicht mehr ganz sauber -- mein Hobel:
> 
> ...



Zombie-Quote von Zombie-Poster aus traurigem Anlass: Gestern wurde mir das abgebildete 301 durch die abgebildete Tür aus der abgebildeten Garage geklaut. 

Raum Sankt Augustin / Königswinter / Hennef / Bonn. 

Falls also wem im näheren oder ferneren Umkreis ein halbantikes, erstaunlich gut erhaltenes (hüstel) Mk8 XL in mittelleichtem Aufbau mit uncoolen Details (Spacer unterm Lenker, Luftpumpe) und viel zu dicken Reifen über den Weg läuft - send pics!


----------



## stevepodraza (4. Mai 2018)

here it is! my MK10!  27.5 x 2.8 DHF and 26 x 2.8 DHRII on Stans wheels!  1 x 10 with a new shimano 11-42 cassette!   love this bike


----------



## RaceFace67 (8. Mai 2018)

Abschiedsbild vorm Schlachtfest! 2x301=602...
Das schwarze mk10 wird demnächst geschlachtet um ein H3mk2 aufzubauen.
Es war das Bike was meine Fahrweise am Meisten verändert hat, mich am Meisten vorangebracht hat, die VAN werde ich vermissen. Für mich immer noch die Beste Gabel, die ich je gefahren bin. Rahmen, Gabel und LR gibt es dann demnächst hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## voigti82 (18. Juni 2018)




----------



## Stefan2017 (18. Juni 2018)

voigti82 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 742779


Man ist das Teil hässlich, selten so einen unstimmigen Aufbau gesehen.


----------



## greg12 (18. Juni 2018)

Stefan2017 schrieb:


> Man ist das Teil hässlich, selten so einen unstimmigen Aufbau gesehen.


wieso der stein harmoniert doch wunderbar mit den reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (18. Juni 2018)

Ich finde es auch klasse. Einfach auch mal etwas anderes! Schaue mal ein wenig über deinen beschränkten Tellerrand ;-).



Stefan2017 schrieb:


> Man ist das Teil hässlich, selten so einen unstimmigen Aufbau gesehen.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (18. Juni 2018)

Die grellen Farbtöne wollen mir auch nicht so gut zu den Reifen und RAW Look gefallen. Grundsätzlich kommen die Reifen aber sehr gut zu dem Rahmen


----------



## Stefan2017 (18. Juni 2018)

Lila, orange, stealth, raw, neon irgendwas, rot, gold, natur Reifenflanken, sieht irgendwie nach Restekiste aus.


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Juni 2018)

Ich dachte mir ganz nett, bis ich die Lite Skin Schlappen in Kombination mit den Tubolito Schläuchen gesehen habe.
Wenn man keinen Felgen-Sponsor hat, machen die LS Pellen >3bar keinen Sinn. Evtl. wäre ein 101 für den Besitzer "besser" gewesen, bei artgerechten 301 Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## fastman (18. Juni 2018)

Wie gut das Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Bis auf die Griffe, die passen garnicht drauf, finde ich es gelungen.
So baut sich jeder sein Bike zusammen wie er es gerne hätte!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Juni 2018)

Die Griffe passen zur MT7 und zum Flaschenhalter. Liegt wohl am Aufnahmewinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastman (19. Juni 2018)

Ich meinte die Griffe allgemein zum Rest des Bikes


----------



## röma (19. Juni 2018)

ich hatte mein 1. 301 auch mit rr und nn reifen aufgebaut. ich glaube nach der 2. aussfahrt hatte ich ne ordentliche maixxis kombi montiert.... skinwall reifen finde ich an nicht so bunten rädern nett.


----------



## RaceFace67 (19. Juni 2018)

Haha, ja, stimmt, mein erstes 301 hatte auch NN und RR  dann begann die Metamorphose


----------



## mokka_ (19. Juni 2018)




----------



## Janosch23 (28. Juni 2018)

Auch als Reiserad gut zu gebrauchen 
Auf dem Weg nach Meran ...


----------



## Blackinc (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin hier nur sehr selten aktiv, Trotzdem wollte ich mein 301 auch mal zur Schau stellen.


----------



## DocB (29. Juni 2018)

Die Gabel!


----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2018)

Blackinc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin hier nur sehr selten aktiv, Trotzdem wollte ich mein 301 auch mal zur Schau stellen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 746943





DocB schrieb:


> Die Gabel!


Ohh Ja, wie Sie sich wohl fahren lässt...!?


----------



## Blackinc (29. Juni 2018)

Die Gabel ist ein Traum! Meiner Empfindung nach,  ist es eine der besten Gabeln am Markt, um gleich vorwegzunehmen, meiner Empfindung nach wohlgemerkt.
Bei der Bestellung habe ich Cornelius gebeten, die Gabel etwas softer abzustimmen , da ich hier im Spessart keine so krassen Trails haben werde und auch, weil ich ein wenig von der Lefty verwöhnt war, gerade was Ansprechverhalten und Losbrechmoment betrifft.
Doch meine Bedenken wurden bei der 1. Fahrt eliminiert! Allerdings hatte es etwas Zeit benötigt, um das passende Setup zu finden. 
TOP!


----------



## mokka_ (29. Juni 2018)

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte im Vergleich zu einer akteullen FOX 36 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (29. Juni 2018)

Und der Preis..


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2018)

Mal ein kleines Update unserer 301


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. Juli 2018)

Janosch23 schrieb:


> Auch als Reiserad gut zu gebrauchen
> Auf dem Weg nach Meran ...
> Anhang anzeigen 746683


Ist das das rote von captainFR?


----------



## snantz (5. Juli 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/U3YUtSn5bwFLb1cV8

301 MK14, 12.27kg


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. Juli 2018)

sauleicht für die Ausstattung... bin ich ca. 0,4 kg schwerer - CarbonFelgen Tubeless? selbst dann haut die Eightpins rein - Gewicht ohne Pedale?


----------



## Janosch23 (6. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Ist das das rote von captainFR?


 
Jup, zumindest der Rahmen ...


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. Juli 2018)

das ist doch mal ein schönes Gnadenbrot


----------



## Janosch23 (6. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ein schönes Gnadenbrot



Mit dem vorherigen Einsatz kann ich nur bedingt mithalten - insofern, im Vergleich Rentnerdasein


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. Juli 2018)

war nicht bös gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janosch23 (6. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> war nicht bös gemeint



Kam auch nicht bös an


----------



## DocB (6. Juli 2018)

Ich hab' auch so ein MK10 von nem "Profi" gebraucht gekauft - tut nach 5 jahren immer noch prima! 
Ist jetzt (schwarz elox) ziemlich zerschrammelt, aber vielleicht gönne ich ihm noch mal ein Update im Pulverlack. Tipps für den Großraum Stuttgart?


----------



## Ridge.Racer (6. Juli 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch so ein MK10 von nem "Profi" gebraucht gekauft - tut nach 5 jahren immer noch prima!
> Ist jetzt (schwarz elox) ziemlich zerschrammelt, aber vielleicht gönne ich ihm noch mal ein Update im Pulverlack. Tipps für den Großraum Stuttgart?


https://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/Kontakt/Impressum/


----------



## Trailpussy (6. Juli 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich hab' auch so ein MK10 von nem "Profi" gebraucht gekauft - tut nach 5 jahren immer noch prima!
> Ist jetzt (schwarz elox) ziemlich zerschrammelt, aber vielleicht gönne ich ihm noch mal ein Update im Pulverlack. Tipps für den Großraum Stuttgart?


...da macht(e)? es Liteville selbst nach meinem Wissen:
https://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/


----------



## EddyAC (6. Juli 2018)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> https://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/Kontakt/Impressum/


Soweit ich weiß,kann man eine Eloxschicht nicht entfernen und anschließend pulvern.


----------



## el pisote (7. Juli 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß,kann man eine Eloxschicht nicht entfernen und anschließend pulvern.


Doch, das funktioniert. Mein 601 ist auch mittlerweile gepulvert und war vorher schwarz eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EddyAC (7. Juli 2018)

el pisote schrieb:


> Doch, das funktioniert. Mein 601 ist auch mittlerweile gepulvert und war vorher schwarz eloxiert.



Okay, dann ist es wohl Philosophie


----------



## zuki (7. Juli 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist es wohl Philosophie



Das ist es wohl. Ein eloxierter Rahmen ist doch perfekt vorbereitet bezüglich Rauhigkeit was eine neue Beschichtung betrifft.


----------



## EddyAC (7. Juli 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Das ist es wohl. Ein eloxierter Rahmen ist doch perfekt vorbereitet bezüglich Rauhigkeit was eine neue Beschichtung betrifft.



Mir hat man gesagt, daß ein Eloxal nicht beschichtet werden kann und eine Entfernung des Eloxals ist quasi unmöglich, da die Oberfläche möglicherweise zu stark angegriffen wird. Hm. So die Aussage seitens Nicolai Bikes.


----------



## Normansbike (7. Juli 2018)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Mir hat man gesagt, daß ein Eloxal nicht beschichtet werden kann und eine Entfernung des Eloxals ist quasi unmöglich, da die Oberfläche möglicherweise zu stark angegriffen wird. Hm. So die Aussage seitens Nicolai Bikes.


Man kann sie sogar lackieren! Das habe ich schon mehrmals gemacht, doch zu wissen ist das man einen Primer / Grundierung als Haftvermittler nutzen sollte.
Grundsätzlich würde ich als Hersteller aber auch nichts anderes sagen, will man sich doch ungern die Schuld zuweisen wenn’s dann doch nicht klappt...


----------



## DocB (7. Juli 2018)

Doch, doch, Eloxal ist super als Grundlage, besonders für Pulverlack, der ja eher eine Kunststofffolie ist..


----------



## frogbite (11. Juli 2018)

das erste e-301 mit Xiun-Li Kompaktakku:






Neeeiiin, Werkzeugtasche mit Pumpe:





Irgendwie hat mich das Geklapper der Satteltasche gestört. Und mit Pumpe, Maxalami und Pflaster am bike fühle ich mich doch sicherer. Ich prüfe noch, ob sich das bewährt - auch optisch.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. Juli 2018)

Mit dem Akku kannst die letzten 5meter zum Gipfelkreuz fahren, dann ist er leer. 
Hab alles was du da drin hast im Camelbak.


----------



## frogbite (11. Juli 2018)

... bei der Hausrunde verzichte ich auf i.d.R. den Rucksack. Je länger ich mir den Mäusesarg aber anschaue, desto sympathischer wird mir wieder die Satteltasche.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Juli 2018)

dann lieber einen Flaschenhalter und eine kleine Flasche bzw. einen Werkzeugbehälter. Da geht wenigstens mehr rein.
Das kann man zur Sicherheit ja mit einem kleinen Zurrgurt sichern wenn es ruppige Strecken halten soll.


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2018)

... ich probiere jetzt den Kompromiss: Pumpe am Flaschenhalter, Werkzeug in Satteltasche. Verteilt sich besser und trägt nicht so auf. Als LV`ler ist man ja Minimalist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (12. Juli 2018)

Und etwas in der Art?





Ich bin ja gar kein Fan von Satteltaschen, aber muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Gibt mittlerweile aber schon viele nette Lösungen das Ganze recht aufgeräumt zu gestalten.


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2018)

wo verstaust Du das denn am Radl? Ist mM eher für die größere Tour im Rucksack?


----------



## CalvinSK (12. Juli 2018)

Musst dafür den Steuersatz von OneUp besorgen, mit dem kannst du das Tool dort verstauen.


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2018)

schicke Lösung ... wenn nicht das mit dem Steuersatz wäre und Maxalami und Co. auch noch reinpassen sollte.


----------



## CalvinSK (12. Juli 2018)

Das kannst du statt der Kartusche in das Toolset aufnehmen, soweit ich weiß.

EDIT: Ja, kann man


----------



## ForG (12. Juli 2018)

Oder in die Lenkerenden stecken, mit etwas Füllstoff festklemmen.


----------



## BigMounty (12. Juli 2018)

Die Pumpe von OneUp kann das Werkzeug und / oder die Salami auch aufnehmen.
Kann die Teile echt empfehlen und es muss nicht der Steuersatz getauscht werden, sondern nur die Aheadkappe mit Kralle wird ersetzt.
Schaut dann so aus:










Der Spacer muss nicht sein, den habe ich nur um noch mit der Lenkeröhe etwas zu variieren.


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2018)

... interessanter Ansatz ... muss ich mir mal näher anschauen. Schön isses ja - man sieht nichts mehr am Rad, weder Pumpe noch Werkzeug. Bei BC stand, dass man noch ein Gewinde in die Gabel schneiden muss, wenn es dort plaziert werden soll?


----------



## decay (12. Juli 2018)

Ja, das Gewinde musst Du mit dem Werkzeug von OneUp da reinschneiden. Ansonsten kann man das Tool wie der Vorposter schon sagte nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen, da ist wirklich alles top durchdacht. Die OneUp Pumpe ist übrigens eh einer der besten am Markt, ich hab beides am Rad, Tool im Steuersatz, Pumpe am Flaschenhalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (12. Juli 2018)

Fahrt ihr ohne Trink/Rucksack !?


----------



## frogbite (12. Juli 2018)

... bei einer 1,5 oder 2h Hausrunde nehme ich keinen Rucksack mit. Rucksack nur bei längeren Touren.
Aber die Pannen sind halt auch bei der Hausrunde ... und 1h zurückschieben wäre auch blöd, selbst wenn man auf dem Trail läuft.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (12. Juli 2018)

War mal wieder der Zeit voraus. Die einen schrauben Stahlplatten ans Unterrohr - ich habe dort eine 0,7l Werkzeugflasche mit Riehmen gesichert.
Und für etwas mehr gefederte Masse steckt das restliche Werkzeug in der Welle des Tretlagers.

So macht man das heute und hält das Gewicht am Lenkkopf gering und den Schwerpunkt niedrig, so von wegen Bunny Hopp und satter Straßenlage


----------



## 525Rainer (12. Juli 2018)

Flasche am Unterrohr, wie schaut des aus!


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2018)

Und macht wenig Sinn...


----------



## mokka_ (13. Juli 2018)

Gräußlich würde ich mal sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (13. Juli 2018)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Und macht wenig Sinn...



Warum macht das wenig Sinn? Da ist ein Flaschenhalter (zumindestens bei meinem 301) darf man den nicht nutzen? 
Warum das Zeugs in den Rucksack stopfen?

So kann ich jederzeit eine Runde drehen, ohne Rucksack und habe doch immer Pumpe usw. dabei.


----------



## Normansbike (13. Juli 2018)

Sorry hatte die Ironietaste vergessen, gemeldet und berichtigt.

Fahre ja selber immer eine Flasche am Unterrohr, für die kleine Runde...


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2018)

Zeigt Mal Bilder. Ich wär für eine kleine Dreieckstasche am vorderen Rahmendreieck so wie beim BMW kidsbike


----------



## DocB (14. Juli 2018)

In das Dreieck vorne habe ich jetzt den Schlauch ohne Tasche reingerutscht und mit Gummi-Kabelbinder gesichert. Eine kleine Tasche wäre aber auch interessant, kennt jemand so etwas? Kaum größer als ein Schlauch +1cm in der Länge, sonst kriege ich beim M-Rahmen die Flasche nicht mehr raus.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juli 2018)

Unten beim Tretlager fände ich es am wenigsten störend.
Suche auch noch eine passende Tasche.


----------



## frogbite (14. Juli 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> In das Dreieck vorne habe ich jetzt den Schlauch ohne Tasche reingerutscht und mit Gummi-Kabelbinder gesichert. Eine kleine Tasche wäre aber auch interessant, kennt jemand so etwas? Kaum größer als ein Schlauch +1cm in der Länge, sonst kriege ich beim M-Rahmen die Flasche nicht mehr raus.


... ich habe mir jetzt die mal bestellt, ist allerdings eher Satteltasche und gibt es auch noch 1 cm größer:


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2018)

Unten am Tretlager könnte man etwas basteln das den Flaschenhalter verlängert. Ich gebs weiter.


----------



## DocB (14. Juli 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Unten am Tretlager könnte man etwas basteln das den Flaschenhalter verlängert. Ich gebs weiter.


?weitergeben?
Ich habe den Ninja pouch+ von Toppeak, passt aber leider nicht rein von der Länge her. Unter dem Flaschenhalter ist beim M leider nur 5cm Platz, da habe ich mein Multitool mit einem alten Schlauchstück dran befestigt.


----------



## DocB (14. Juli 2018)

frogbite schrieb:


> ... ich habe mir jetzt die mal bestellt, ist allerdings eher Satteltasche und gibt es auch noch 1 cm größer:


Schlauchtasche baut zu breit. und quer schubbert der Reißverschluss. Ich stelle mal ein Bild rein, ist ja schließlich eine Galerie hier


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2018)

Grössenspezifische Flaschenhalter mit toolbox. Was für syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (14. Juli 2018)

.. ich habe es erstmal zweigeteilt: Pumpe an Flaschenhalterbefestigung; Werkzeug in Satteltasche (berührt i.ü. nicht die Stütze):





... bis ich was besseres finde. Anregungen gab´s ja schon.
Die Schlauchtasche am Unterrohr ist zu breit, gebe ich DocB recht. Schaut nicht so elegant aus. Unterm Sattel verschwindet sie (etwas) besser.


----------



## DocB (14. Juli 2018)

Hier mein Geraffel:


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Juli 2018)

also entweder kleinere flasche und vorgerückt. oder doch ne dreieckstasche vorne.


----------



## DocB (14. Juli 2018)

Ja, suche daher eher Dreickestasche vorn. Flasche muss sein. Im Sommer gehts auch so, ich glaube der Schlauch mag aber kein UV-Licht auf Dauer..


----------



## climber84 (14. Juli 2018)

Das ist meine Variante. 
Dreieckstasche vorne bietet Platz für nen Schlauch, ne Pumpe, Werkzeug und einen woisch-karle-des-duad-au-dir-guad-hmmm-lecker-riegel.
Weiterer Vorteil, durch die Tasche hält auch auf rumpeligen Trails, die Flasche perfekt und bleibt bei Herrchen. 

Die Gepäckrolle habe ich nur für lange Touren über 2 Tage dran. Aber mit der Rahmentasche lässt sich auch die Feierabendrunde bequem ertragen. 

Grüßle Chris


----------



## DocB (14. Juli 2018)

Hmja, das ist wohl ein XL, da ist auch Platz - wie bekommst Du die Flasche raus während der Fahrt? Schick übrigens das "v" in blau..


----------



## dogdaysunrise (14. Juli 2018)

Es ist L. (Ich bin unglaublich schlau)


----------



## climber84 (14. Juli 2018)

Nee ist nur ein L und an die Flasche komme ich eigentlich ganz gut. Wenn die Tasche zu voll gestopft ist, dann wirds fummelig. 
Habe aber auch noch eine größere Rahmentasche und musste, um gut an die Flasche zu kommen, die Bohrungen im Flaschenhalter nach oben versetzen. Dadurch wandert der Halter gut 15mm nach unten.


----------



## sparkfan (14. Juli 2018)

Früher gab’s jemanden im Bikemarkt, der massgeschneiderte Taschen für den Hauptrahmen angeboten hat. Weiss leider nicht mehr, wer das war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (15. Juli 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/mtb_daniel.20247/

Daniel macht Taschen. 

Grüße


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Juli 2018)

Das wird trend. Ich brauche so eine Tasche.
Könnt ihr mir was zu kaufen empfehlen? Und einen todsicheren flaschenhalter?


----------



## climber84 (15. Juli 2018)

Markus. schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/mtb_daniel.20247/
> 
> Daniel macht Taschen.
> 
> Grüße




Daniel ist ein Kumpel von mir, hat mal gesagt, dass er eigentlich keine mehr machen will.
Fragen kostet aber nix


----------



## Ridge.Racer (16. Juli 2018)

MK13 auf dem Altissimo


----------



## Rost77 (16. Juli 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Das wird trend. Ich brauche so eine Tasche.
> Könnt ihr mir was zu kaufen empfehlen? Und einen todsicheren flaschenhalter?


Zu Taschen kann ich nix sagen; in "S"-Rahmen-Fullys passt eh kaum was ins Rahmendreieck...
aber mit Flaschenhaltern hab ich diverse Erfahrungen gemacht; wo wenig Platz und ggf. eine Entnahme der Flasche zur Seite notwendig ist, sind seitlich geöffnete Halter ein Muss; optisch und von der Funktion her kann ich den "Procraft Sideclip" und den "Topeak Dualsidecage" Flaschenhalter empfehlen. Flasche hält auch im verblockten Gelände. Nur nach Tragepassagen muss man die Flasche vor allem bei dem Procraft ggf. wieder gerade "ausrichten", aber das kommt zumindest bei mir nicht so oft vor.


----------



## DocB (16. Juli 2018)

Topeak ist super, finde auch den Specialized nicht schlecht. Gab es früher auch mit angeschlossener "Kiste", hat Topeak aber auch (dann aber nicht mit seitlicher Entnahme). Passt bei meinem M-Rahmen aber nicht rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (16. Juli 2018)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> MK13 auf dem Altissimo


Schickes Gerät! Stealth-Decals auf der Pike (?) und dem Dämpfer wären noch schicker  Wasndas für ne Flasche?


----------



## Rost77 (16. Juli 2018)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Zu Taschen kann ich nix sagen; in "S"-Rahmen-Fullys passt eh kaum was ins Rahmendreieck...
> aber mit Flaschenhaltern hab ich diverse Erfahrungen gemacht; wo wenig Platz und ggf. eine Entnahme der Flasche zur Seite notwendig ist, sind seitlich geöffnete Halter ein Muss; optisch und von der Funktion her kann ich den "Procraft Sideclip" und den "Topeak Dualsidecage" Flaschenhalter empfehlen. Flasche hält auch im verblockten Gelände. Nur nach Tragepassagen muss man die Flasche vor allem bei dem Procraft ggf. wieder gerade "ausrichten", aber das kommt zumindest bei mir nicht so oft vor.



Im MK-14 "S"-Rahmen kann man den Topeak Dualsidecage auch ohne die Plastikunterseite nutzen, das Sitzrohr nimmt die Funktion der Einschubsbegrenzung perfekt ein:


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. Juli 2018)

Zweitville


----------



## Rost77 (21. Juli 2018)

Grün-Elox sieht man eher selten... ich finds ziemlich cool! 

Ist das beides Größe S? MK 14 und MK ?? ?
Mich würde auch interessieren wie sich die beiden MKs im Vergleich fahren... sonst sehen sie ja sehr gleich aufgebaut aus - da drängt sich ein Vergleich ja förmlich auf!


----------



## RaceFace67 (21. Juli 2018)

Musste 12 oder 13 sein (evo6)


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. Juli 2018)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Grün-Elox sieht man eher selten... ich finds ziemlich cool!
> 
> Ist das beides Größe S? MK 14 und MK ?? ?
> Mich würde auch interessieren wie sich die beiden MKs im Vergleich fahren... sonst sehen sie ja sehr gleich aufgebaut aus - da drängt sich ein Vergleich ja förmlich auf!


beim neuen ist das grün einen tick giftigere geworden, obwohl am gleichen ort eloxiert wurde. jetzt muss ich wohl die decals nochmals neu bestellen ...

ja ist beides grösse S, das Mk12 noch scaled und das Mk14 jetzt kompplett 650B.

auf den fahrvergleich bin ich auch gespannt, gestern abgeholt und heute leider schlechtes wetter  bericht mit mehr details und fotos liefer ich dann noch nach. kann es auch kaum erwarten damit in die berge zu gehen  hab jetzt 4 monate darauf gewartet, resp. auf die B.O.R. kurbel  und wir haben dann entnervt eine DUB-kurbel montiert bevor der sommer vorüber ist.


----------



## Chris_153 (22. Juli 2018)

Der aktuelle Aufbau meines 301. Bin am überlegen den Dämpfer zu wechseln, weiß aber noch nicht welchen... Hab ihr ein paar Tips für mich


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. Juli 2018)

Monarch vom Stefan.


----------



## StephanR1 (22. Juli 2018)

Vorsprung Corset Luftkammer hat bei mir für den Aha Effekt gesorgt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. Juli 2018)

X2 oder dpsx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Juli 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Ich wär für eine kleine Dreieckstasche am vorderen Rahmendreieck





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Unten beim Tretlager fände ich es am wenigsten störend.


beide Versionen kann man sich anfertigen lassen
ist aber leider nicht ganz günstig da eigentlich für die Bikepacking Gemeinde 
z.B. bei https://www.alpkit.com/custom-products


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Juli 2018)

momentaufnahme


----------



## dogdaysunrise (26. Juli 2018)

Nur die Kabelbinder stören das eigentlich sehr schöne Bild!


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Juli 2018)

dabei extra farblich passend gewählt. raw.


----------



## imkreisdreher (26. Juli 2018)

passt die Stahlflexleitung nicht durch den Rahmen?


----------



## RaceFace67 (26. Juli 2018)

Gibt's bei Euch Schlamm? Regen? krass!

Kein C33 hinten?


----------



## mokka_ (27. Juli 2018)

Rainer, hoffentlich ist bald Winter damit du es ordentlich zusammenbauen lassen kannst.


----------



## Rost77 (27. Juli 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> momentaufnahme


So ein Dreck!
;-)


----------



## Ghoste (29. Juli 2018)

Kleines Update meines mk 11/2. 
Bin jetzt knapp unter 13kg trotz Umstellung von scaled sizing auf 27,5 und schwereren Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (29. Juli 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Gibt's bei Euch Schlamm? Regen? krass!
> 
> Kein C33 hinten?



momentan hinten auf alu unterwegs. möcht für die carbon ein schutzsystem haben. hab mich noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. Juli 2018)

525Rainer schrieb:


> momentan hinten auf alu unterwegs. möcht für die carbon ein schutzsystem haben. hab mich noch nicht entschieden.


Doch sorgen?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. August 2018)

2x MK9


----------



## sparkfan (8. August 2018)

1 XS und 1 XXL?


----------



## Stuntfrosch (8. August 2018)

sparkfan schrieb:


> 1 XS und 1 XXL?


Jau. Rad meiner Tochter und mein "Rennrad" ;-)


----------



## Finnwulf (13. August 2018)

Mein 301 "Jungle-Edition", probeweise mit 166mm Intend Gabel.


 
Der Rahmen steht im Bikemarkt übrigens zum Verkauf.

MfG, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (13. August 2018)

die Gabel nicht zufällig?


----------



## Finnwulf (13. August 2018)

die gehörte mir ja noch nicht mal, durfte ich nur mal ausprobieren


----------



## Stuntfrosch (13. August 2018)

Finnwulf schrieb:


> die gehörte mir ja noch nicht mal, durfte ich nur mal ausprobieren


Was hast Du für eine Schrittlänge und Körpergröße (wenn ich fragen darf).
Gehst offensichtlich auf XXL?


----------



## Finnwulf (14. August 2018)

Bin 2,06m  groß. Schrittlänge so um nen meter. XL war einfach zu klein.


----------



## altarezia (11. September 2018)

*

 

 

 

 

  LITEVILLE 301 MK14*
Aluminium Raceblack eloxiert
Eightpins
RockShox Pike RCT3
RockShox Deluxe RT3
Sram Eagle GX
Shimano Saint Resin
Syntace W35 Syntace Naben
Maxxis Rekon+ Skinwall Syntace Megaforce 2 40mm
Syntace Vector 35mm Rise 780mm 12*
Ergon Graps
SQLab Ergowave 611 Active
Spank Spoon 100 Pedals


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. September 2018)

Sehr schickes Teil! Ha! Die Pedale fahre ich jetzt auch, hab sie vor ein paar Tagen bekommen, sehen sexy aus und schön groß (L) Bombengrip.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (12. September 2018)

Was sind denn das für Pedale?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. September 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Pedale?



Spank Spoon


----------



## Deleted 326763 (12. September 2018)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Spank Spoon



Danke - wegen der dezenten Farbe nicht als Spoon erkannt


----------



## altarezia (12. September 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Pedale?



https://spank-ind.com/products/spoon-100-pedals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 326763 (12. September 2018)

altarezia schrieb:


> https://spank-ind.com/products/spoon-100-pedals



Merci, werde ich mal testen.

Nachdem mir die Atlas nur Probleme bereiten bin ich auf der Suche.

DMR Vault sind ok, aber auch hier nach Felskontakt Achse verbogen, One Up eine Enttäuschung was den Grip angeht, die neuen M828 nach Pinwechsel ok, aber für meine Schuhe zu groß. Gerade wieder die ollen DX dran....

Taugen die Spank was?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. September 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Merci, werde ich mal testen.
> 
> Nachdem mir die Atlas nur Probleme bereiten bin ich auf der Suche.
> 
> ...



Mmn, super! Platz 3 hier
https://m.vitalmtb.com/features/Vital-MTB-Face-Off-The-Best-Flat-Pedals,1485

Super detaillierter Test, mit Pedalhöhe, Pins zur Achse etc.Die grüne Tabelle, kann etwas dauern bis sie geladen ist.  Kann keinen besseren finden. Aufgrund dieses Tests hab ich mich für die Spoon entschieden. Die Vaults waren mir zu dick und zuviel Grip ist auch nichts.


----------



## altarezia (12. September 2018)

RomainK schrieb:


> Merci, werde ich mal testen.
> 
> Nachdem mir die Atlas nur Probleme bereiten bin ich auf der Suche.
> 
> ...



Eine Saison gefahren. Null Probleme. Grip hervorragend! Kannst wählen zwischen 3 Breiten, ich habe die 100er für den Fiveten Freerider Grösse 43, passt ideal. Die Pins näher der Achse sind kürzer als die äusseren, was die Wölbung der Sohle nachformt- für noch mehr Grip. Gewicht relativ tief im Vergleich.


----------



## sparkfan (12. September 2018)

@altarezia: Bist du früher nicht Bike Cloud One gefahren? Was war der Grund für den Wechsel?


----------



## altarezia (12. September 2018)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @altarezia: Bist du früher nicht Bike Cloud One gefahren? Was war der Grund für den Wechsel?



Stimmt.
Erstens hatten die auf der Pinseite massiv weniger Grip, im Vergleich zu Spoons viel zu wenig. 
Zweitens wollte ich weg von der Klickfunktion.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. September 2018)

Jetzt mal mit BOS Deville FCV, da sie flacher baut als die Formula (Formula 180mm Federweg, BOS 160), vorn breitere W33i mit 2,5er. Irre wie sich die Breite Felge auf den Reifen auswirkt.
200g mehr durch die Gabel... 12,7 wie es da steht.
Die Gabel ist genial, soweit die ersten Fahrten...


----------



## dogdaysunrise (13. September 2018)

Top Aufbau! Geil! 
Hammer die Gabel, oder!?


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. September 2018)

Sie ist recht sensibel und steht dann ganz gut im Federweg, Verarbeitung ist schön. In 170 wäre Sie mir lieber, und ich finde sie für ne 2kg Gabel nicht sehr steif.


----------



## _Titus_ (13. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal mit BOS Deville FCV, da sie flacher baut als die Formula (Formula 180mm Federweg, BOS 160), vorn breitere W33i mit 2,5er. Irre wie sich die Breite Felge auf den Reifen auswirkt.
> 200g mehr durch die Gabel... 12,7 wie es da steht.
> Die Gabel ist genial, soweit die ersten Fahrten...


 Feiner Aufbau!
   Die silberne Diretissima 

   Für den X2 hast du die Wippe selber bearbeitet oder?
   Was ist das für ein Sattel? Alcantara?
   Vermisst du nicht eine absenkbare Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (13. September 2018)

X2 passt so rein.
Alcantara ist 66sick Sattel 
Ablenkbare Stütze habe ich am H3, da macht sie Sinn, da fahre ich viel rauf und runter, mit dem 301 stelle ich sie meist oben einmal runter, das geht auch so gut... mit dem nächsten MK vielleicht dann auch 8p wenn es sich am H3 bewährt...


----------



## 525Rainer (13. September 2018)

top maschine!


----------



## HeldDerNation (14. September 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> X2 passt so rein.



Das ist ein MK12 Rahmen in Größe L?


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. September 2018)

jupp


----------



## Normansbike (14. September 2018)

Yes!


----------



## TheRace (14. September 2018)

Mein Update ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (15. September 2018)

29" in L?


----------



## TheRace (16. September 2018)

Nein, 27,5" in L


----------



## mokka_ (16. September 2018)

Mal was zum Thema Zerstörung der Waldbodens durch MTB-Decken.


----------



## niceivchik (20. September 2018)

Hallo, ich komme aus der Ukraine. Und kürzlich wurde er Besitzer des Frame 301 MK7. Ich fing an, Ihr Forum zu studieren und sah, dass es Leute gibt, die ihr Fahrrad auf einen anderen Kurs der Suspendierung 148mm umwandelten. Ich suchte das gesamte Forum ab, fand aber nicht die Zeichnung der Aufhängungsflächen für den Stoßdämpfer 216 durch 63 oder andere.
Kann jemand mit der Zeichnung helfen? Der QIA-Benutzer, der diese Links erstellt hat, ist nicht mehr verfügbar.

Sorry für meine deutsche, gebrauchte goggle translate)


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. September 2018)

ich schulde euch ja noch bilder von meinem frosch nr2, voilà nach zwei monaten und unzähligen hochtouren jetzt richtig eingeritten ...






















vergleich zum mk12 ist schwer zu sagen, bin es seit dem abholen des mk14 nicht mehr gefahren 

ich hatte ja zuerst etwas bedenken bezüglich wendigkeit, wegen dem längeren reach und dem grösseren hinterrad. hat sich nicht bewahrheitet, im gegenteil, ich fühlte mich darauf von anfang an pudelwohl und das teil macht spass ohne ende  das fahrwerk ist ein schritt nach vorne, ich bin da ja nicht so der profi, fühle mich aber mit dem trail irgendwie mehr verbunden. der grösste unterschied sind aber die bremsen, die shigura lässt die XT am mk12 sowas von alt aussehen. 8pins gefällt auch und funktioniert bis jetzt noch, hoffe das bleibt so. nur ein leichtes knacken habe ich beim treten mittlerweile auch


----------



## Normansbike (21. September 2018)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> ich schulde euch ja noch bilder von meinem frosch nr2, voilà nach zwei monaten und unzähligen hochtouren jetzt richtig eingeritten ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wunderschönes 301 !!! Tolle Farbe !


----------



## DocB (21. September 2018)

Wirklich tolles Elox -woher?


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. September 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Wirklich tolles Elox -woher?


Schlierholz Eloxal AG hier in der schweiz


----------



## Normansbike (21. September 2018)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Schlierholz Eloxal AG hier in der schweiz


Na, die Schweizer wieder...


----------



## lassereinböng (30. September 2018)

Nach der ersten Ausfahrt schwer verliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (1. Oktober 2018)

kleines update:


----------



## röma (1. Oktober 2018)

ach ja, gabel steht auf 180mm federweg, muss ich noch ändern. ging aber richtig gut bergab, nur hoch auch entsprechend ....


----------



## Rost77 (2. Oktober 2018)

röma schrieb:


> ach ja, gabel steht auf 180mm federweg, muss ich noch ändern. ging aber richtig gut bergab, nur hoch auch entsprechend ....


Optisch passt sie super ins Bike. 
Auf welchen Federweg willst Du sie denn traveln?


----------



## röma (2. Oktober 2018)

ich befüchte weniger als 170 ist nicht möglich, ich habe auber auch noch 1,5cm spacer unterm vorbau. das möchte ich morgen mal testen.


----------



## sodele (4. Oktober 2018)

Auf dem Weg zum Gempen ...


----------



## Mr. Svonda (4. Oktober 2018)

sodele schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Gempen ...


aha, noch ein Liteviller aus der gegend


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. Oktober 2018)

Umbau von meinem vorigen Rad ist somit abgeschlossen. Ab sofort ebenfalls auf einem MK12 in L unterwegs.

Hab mir hier einen "kleinen" Traum erfüllt.
Hat aber auch Nachteile...... die Ausrede "Was das runter.... mit meinem Rad.... leider unfahrbar" zieht nicht mehr. Jetzt muss ich kreativ was neues finden oder ...... runter fahren.







 

 

 





 



*Ausstattung*
Rahmen : Liteville 301 MK12 Größe L
Gabel : Fox 36er Facttory FIT 160er
Dämpfer : Fox Float X2
Laufräder : DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline ONE, 30 mm Innenbreite
Reifen : Maxxis vorne Highroller II, hinten Ardent
Tretlager/ Kurbel : BSA Standard/ Shimano XTR 34/24 FC-M9020
Schaltwerk : Shimano Deore XTR RD-M9000
Ritzelpaket : Sunrace 11-42
Schalthebel : Shimano XTR SL-M9000, I-Spec II
Umwerfer : Shimano XTR 9020 Sideswing
Bremse : Shimano Hebel XTR. Sattel Saint
Sattelstütze : Rock Shox Reverb Stealth 170 mm
Sattel : SqLab 611 Active Ergowave
Lenker : Syntace Vector Carbon High 10 760mm 12°
Griffe : ERGON GE1
Vorbau : Syntace Megaforce 2 / 70 mm/ 6°, Lagerschalen +1,5 Grad
Pedale : Acros AFlat


----------



## CalvinSK (19. Oktober 2018)

Schickes Teil!



Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Hat aber auch Nachteile...... die Ausrede "Was das runter.... mit meinem Rad.... leider unfahrbar" zieht nicht mehr. Jetzt muss ich kreativ was neues finden oder ...... runter fahren.



Von dem unnötigen Druck würde ich mich gleich zu Beginn verabschieden. Fahr das, wobei du dich wohlfühlst und das dir Spaß macht, alles andere ist Schmarrn.


----------



## Normansbike (19. Oktober 2018)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Umbau von meinem vorigen Rad ist somit abgeschlossen. Ab sofort ebenfalls auf einem MK12 in L unterwegs.
> 
> Hab mir hier einen "kleinen" Traum erfüllt.
> Hat aber auch Nachteile...... die Ausrede "Was das runter.... mit meinem Rad.... leider unfahrbar" zieht nicht mehr. Jetzt muss ich kreativ was neues finden oder ...... runter fahren.
> ...



Da wirst du lachen! Ging mir gestern so als ich mit meinem neuem Simplon unterwegs war und sagte " Na, mit dem LV mk12 wäre ich das gefahren, aber mit dem Si...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altarezia (28. Oktober 2018)

⚜️ für mich keine Frage welches Gerät ich ohne zu zögern bevorzuge ⚜️


----------



## Duke_do (28. Oktober 2018)

Für die flotte AM Runde nehme ich das 301 und fürs Ballern das Nomad (Bronson)


----------



## gerald_ruis (28. Oktober 2018)

Hallo liebe Liteviller

es ist heute soweit, seit meinem MK2 habe ich heute mein MK14 eingeweiht.
Echt ein Quantensprung seit damals.

Ab heute fährt meine Frau das MK2, denn es läuft und läuft und läuft ;-)


----------



## mokka_ (28. Oktober 2018)

Viel Freude mit dem Radl!


----------



## Rost77 (29. Oktober 2018)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> seit meinem MK2 habe ich heute mein MK14 eingeweiht


Crazy! 
Dann in ein paar Jahren das MK26!!!


----------



## gerald_ruis (29. Oktober 2018)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Crazy!
> Dann in ein paar Jahren das MK26!!!


Ja lang ist her, Rahmennummer 77 !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rost77 (29. Oktober 2018)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Rahmennummer 77


----------



## Rost77 (29. Oktober 2018)

Schon verrückt, man sieht sofort dass es ein Liteville und ein 301 ist. Das gibt es so bei keinem anderen Herstelle denke ich.

Geil wäre mal so eine Bilderserie/reihe von allem 301 MKs in gleicher Rahmengröße und jeweils raceblack.


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. Oktober 2018)

zwar erst ein 7er und kein RaceBlack... aber auch schon 9 Jahre her, mein erstes LV


----------



## Spirit_Moon (29. Oktober 2018)

MK5 in M (ist im 11. Jahr). Nachfolger (Mk14) ist aber bestellt.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (29. Oktober 2018)

Hier gemeinsam mit einem Mk12 ebenfalls in M


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Oktober 2018)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> habe ich heute mein MK14 eingeweiht


und deine Mitgliedschaft im *MTB Club 26 Zoll Sulzbach e.V.* sofort beendet !?


----------



## gerald_ruis (30. Oktober 2018)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und deine Mitgliedschaft im *MTB Club 26 Zoll Sulzbach e.V.* sofort beendet !?


Der war gut


----------



## Alex1206 (30. Oktober 2018)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Ja lang ist her, Rahmennummer 77 !!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 789207



Das Bike kenne ich auch noch


----------



## Deleted 61187 (17. Dezember 2018)

Mk11 - gestern im Bikemarkt erstanden.
L - 160mm
Avid Trail 7 203/203
X9 2x11
Fox Dämpfer
Pike
Reverb Stealth
Syntace Vector Carbon
Syntace W35 26 hinten
ZTR Flow EX 27.5 vorne

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie ich am besten die „Werbung“ von der Vorderradfelde wegbekomme?
Föhnen - Lösungsmittel?


----------



## uphillking (17. Dezember 2018)

Einfach abziehen und die Klebereste mit WD40 o.ä. entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (17. Dezember 2018)

Klee Reste mit Waschbenzin aus der Drogerie, ist auch super zum griffe montieren.


----------



## nosaint77 (17. Dezember 2018)

Mein ehemaliges Liteville kurz vor dem Verkauf, ein MK3 Seriennummer 138. Überlege gerade was da neues ggü dem MK2 von MTB-Sulzbach eingeflossen ist. Jedenfalls kam kurz darauf die X12-Steckachse - die Mutter aller Standards...






Bald kommt das MK13, dann kann das jetzige Fully von einem großen deutschen Direktvertriebler weg


----------



## NorCal (20. Dezember 2018)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliges Liteville kurz vor dem Verkauf, ein MK3 Seriennummer 138. Überlege gerade was da neues ggü dem MK2 von MTB-Sulzbach eingeflossen ist. Jedenfalls kam kurz darauf die X12-Steckachse - die Mutter aller Standards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da ist ja meins schon New School


----------



## zuki (22. Dezember 2018)

NorCal schrieb:


> Da ist ja meins schon New School



Der Sattelstützenauszug ist aber grenzwertig. Ist die Sattlestütze noch tief genung im Rahmen?


----------



## NorCal (22. Dezember 2018)

zuki schrieb:


> Der Sattelstützenauszug ist aber grenzwertig. Ist die Sattlestütze noch tief genung im Rahmen?



Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010. Eine P6 hatte damals 480mm. Da ging noch viel mehr. Begrenzend waren eher die 140mm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Werden aber auch locker eingehalten. Ende der Geschichtsstunde


----------



## talisman (22. Dezember 2018)

Acht Jahre später - Sattelstützen haben immer noch nur 480mm


----------



## zuki (22. Dezember 2018)

talisman schrieb:


> Acht Jahre später - Sattelstützen haben immer noch nur 480mm


So süht ett aus. 

Ob 2010, oder wann auch immer. Das Auge isst schon immer mit. 

Ich kenne das Problem als langer Fahrer nur zu gut. So habe ich anno-pief zwei Rahmen gehimmelt...natürlich keinen Liteville-Rahmen...


----------



## RaceFace67 (22. Dezember 2018)

NorCal schrieb:


> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2010. Eine P6 hatte damals 480mm. Da ging noch viel mehr. Begrenzend waren eher die 140mm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Werden aber auch locker eingehalten. Ende der Geschichtsstunde


Geht auch mit eightpins noch!


----------



## Daumenshifter (22. Dezember 2018)

MK 11 - 10 Jahres Edition

Ist seit Mai 2015 im Einsatz und ich bin sehr zufrieden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CalvinSK (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich war mit meinem MK11 auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MarkusL (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich musste dem Christkind zwar etwas unter die Arme greifen, aber heute war es dann doch soweit.
Mein neues Spielzeug durfte zum ersten Mal aus dem Keller.

301 Mk14, Gr. L, 150/140mm:


----------



## Schattenseite (25. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Jabberwoky (25. Dezember 2018)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug durfte zum ersten Mal aus dem Keller.



Schöner Bastelkeller. Sowas hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Dezember 2018)

geiles teil!


----------



## zuki (30. Dezember 2018)

Kleine Morgenrunde auf dem 29er ohne MK15.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergets (30. Dezember 2018)

@zuki: sehr schöner Aufbau! Ist das die Ribbon Coil? Wenn ja, wie bist du zufrieden?


----------



## zuki (30. Dezember 2018)

juergets schrieb:


> @zuki: sehr schöner Aufbau! Ist das die Ribbon Coil? Wenn ja, wie bist du zufrieden?


 
Danke!  Nein, das ist eine MRP Stage. Die hatte ich relativ günstig und neu hier im Bikemarkt gekauft. Darum bin ich einfach mal das Risiko eingegangen. Und es hat sich gelohnt. Ich bin zufrieden. Fahre die Gabel jetzt fast ein Jahr.


----------



## badbandit (30. Dezember 2018)

zuki, dein bike sieht wirklich sexy aus. ich bin zwar selbst sehr mutlos was farbe am bike betrifft, aber bei deinem bike passt alles - sehr edel.


----------



## .Pit (1. Januar 2019)

Liteville 301 Mk14


----------



## AlexH1975 (3. Januar 2019)

Mein Liteville 301 (mk 12). 
- vorn 27,5; hinten 26
- Schaltung: Sram Eagle X01
- Bremsen: Shimano XT
- Gabel: Rockshox Pike
- Felgen/Reifen: Syntace / Schwalbe Hans Dampf
- Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace
- Sattel/Sattelstüze: Ergon / Rockshox Reverb Stealth


----------



## tommi101 (3. Januar 2019)

.Pit schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 810353
> 
> Liteville 301 Mk14



Einfach geil der kleine Dampfhammer.
Welche Reifen-/Felgenbreite hast Du am Hinterrad im MK14?


----------



## .Pit (3. Januar 2019)

Es ist ein Syntace W40MX EVO6 27,5 mit Maxxis HighRoller2 in der 2,8er Breite


----------



## Deleted 101478 (3. Januar 2019)

@zuki 
wooow, was für ein dezenter Aufbau und eine wunderschöne Stimmung auf dem Bild 
großes Kompliment


----------



## Marzocchi (7. Januar 2019)

weiß jemand, ob es für das mk6/mk7 301 einen winkelsteuersatz / angle set gibt?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (7. Januar 2019)

im liteville blablabla wird dir bestimmt geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadl (13. Januar 2019)

Hier mal meines,
Foto ist ca. 1 Jahr alt, Bike damals noch ungefahren.


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2019)




----------



## wtb_rider (15. Januar 2019)

so, das neue Rad steht....jetzt muss ich nur endlich wieder funktionieren.









sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich finde die Farbe flasht ganz gut.
Teile werden erstmal benutzt und je nach dem hier und da noch getauscht. 
PEACE
Gruss Kay


----------



## DocB (15. Januar 2019)

Spitze! Wie heißt sie denn, die Farbe? Pulver?


----------



## RaceFace67 (15. Januar 2019)

Trickstuff-orange


----------



## DocB (15. Januar 2019)

RAL wäre interessant. Mein nächstes wird auch orange, aber mehr so wie bei der mit der Sendung- vllt. auch elox?


----------



## 525Rainer (15. Januar 2019)

Was kostet elox?


----------



## Ghoste (15. Januar 2019)

Hmmmmm... langsam wirds mit Optimieren schwer. 
Evtl. Muss ich auch mal an ein Farb-Update denken  
Was die „einfachste“ Art für einen normal-schwarzen 301er Rahmen?
Hab mich mit der Materie noch gar nicht beschäftigt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Januar 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Was die „einfachste“ Art für einen normal-schwarzen 301er Rahmen?


Pulverbeschichten oder lackieren lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wtb_rider (15. Januar 2019)

Hallo

ja das war der Tricksuff Messerahmen ( Ich denk mal die hatten da sämtliches Zeug dran was si auf den Messen präsentiert haben) den es vor ner Weile im BM gab. RAL Farbe ist es glaube ich keine zumindest ist sie nicht auf meinem Fächer vertreten. Rahmen ist gepulvert aber nicht besonders gut. Bzw wurde er schlecht abgeklebt...da war Farbe wo keine hingehört. War n bissl fricklig aber nu scheint es ok zu sein.

Gruss Kay


----------



## fastman (16. Januar 2019)

Das Orange sieht fast so aus wie das was Bike Components für die Testräder von Liteville verwendet. Ich würde mal bei denen nachfragen welche Ral-Nummer die haben.


----------



## RaceFace67 (16. Januar 2019)

Dann tippe ich mal auf http://de.ralcolor.net/signalorange.php


----------



## wtb_rider (16. Januar 2019)

ne das sieht aufm Fächer eher braun aus. es ist von der Karakteristik eher Ral 2007 nur etwas dunkler.
Es ist fast schon eher in Richtung neon,...zumindest hatte es gestern einen totalen Leuchteffekt in der Dunkelheit.

Ich werd demnächst nochmal Bilder bei mehr Licht machen.
Mein Arzt hat gesagt ich darf jetzt langsam wieder Rad fahren, mal sehen wann ich fit genug bin mich mal n bissl Berg auf zu quälen.
Ich hoffe bald.

hab hier noch n Schuss von gestern...





vielleicht erkennt man da n bissl mehr.


----------



## badbandit (16. Januar 2019)

jup, die farbe von BC erscheint mir nicht ganz so knallig zu sein. mit der BC-farbe habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt - die von diesem bike hier gefällt mir noch besser.


----------



## tommi101 (16. Januar 2019)

@wtb_rider 
Richtig gut!!! 
Was hast Du für ne Bereifung drauf?
MAXXIS kann ich erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (16. Januar 2019)

tommi101 schrieb:


> @wtb_rider
> Richtig gut!!!
> Was hast Du für ne Bereifung drauf?
> MAXXIS kann ich erkennen



VR DHR 2,
HR müsste ich raten und evtl. auf Ardent tippen?!


----------



## wtb_rider (17. Januar 2019)

VR Minion DHR 2 und HR ist ein Rekon, fand ich bisher recht brauchbar für meine Zwecke.


----------



## Der Physiker (3. Februar 2019)

Winterzeit ist Werkstattzeit. Das MK11 umgebaut und renoviert:


----------



## MarkusL (14. Februar 2019)

Ob der nach vorne stehende Hebel der Steckachse sinnvoll ist?


----------



## Der Physiker (14. Februar 2019)

Natürlich nicht. Ist auch schon längst geändert ;-)


----------



## litemy301 (14. Februar 2019)

Generationen


----------



## Birotarier (15. Februar 2019)

Hier mal mein altes Eisen.
Siehe kürzlich unter "Gründe ein Liteville zu fahren".  Nachfolger gesucht.


----------



## Matschery (26. März 2019)

Hi,

hier mal mein 301.... Standard RAW - aber trotzdem schön...


----------



## CKatWeb (26. März 2019)

Hier mein neuer Wegbegleiter


----------



## Mr. Svonda (21. Mai 2019)

Kleines farbupdate passend zur jahreszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (22. Mai 2019)

Mein MK13 XL mit ein paar neuen Teilen:


----------



## Marzocchi (24. Mai 2019)

schön clean!


----------



## [email protected] (25. Mai 2019)

Nach längerer Zeit die erste Änderung am Rad. Jetzt 170mm Kurbel statt 175mm und 34er Blatt statt 32er
Zu oft aufgesetzt und zu langsam vorher.
Meine Sorge, dass sich die kürzeren Kurbeln merkwürdig fahren, waren unbegründet. Gefällt mir fast besser als vorher. Meine Knie sagen auch nix.


----------



## gerald_ruis (27. Mai 2019)

*Traum Wochenende in der Pfalz!
3 Tage - 150 km - 4.500 hm*


----------



## wolfmark (27. Mai 2019)

"ein Bike im Kornfeld ..."
Schon bissl her das Foto:


----------



## wolfmark (27. Mai 2019)

Liteville Metamorphose über 1 Jahr:


----------



## DocB (27. Mai 2019)

Sattelstützenauszug


----------



## wolfmark (27. Mai 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Sattelstützenauszug


Was soll mit dem Sattelstützenauszug sein ? Der Rahmen ist XL und meine Beine auch .


----------



## TheRace (27. Mai 2019)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> *Traum Wochenende in der Pfalz!
> 3 Tage - 150 km - 4.500 hm*
> ...



Kommt mir bekannt vor ... ist das auf dem Felsenwanderweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (27. Mai 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Sattelstützenauszug



Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. XL Rahmen mit 96 cm Beinlänge


----------



## DocB (28. Mai 2019)

Wow. Ich als Zwerg aber Sitzriese kann mir das einfach nicht vorstellen.. Ich muss die Reverb mit 125mm ganz tief einbauen


----------



## gerald_ruis (28. Mai 2019)

TheRace schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor ... ist das auf dem Felsenwanderweg?


Keine Ahnung wie die Wege genau heißen, da ich aber jetzt öfter gefragt worden bin, anbei die GPS Daten der 4 Touren


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Juli 2019)

mk12 hinten jetzt mal ins hintere Loch und ne W33 in 27,5 rein. Fährt sich ganz passabel - nur das X-Fix muss glaube ich jetzt raus, der Knöchel kommt dauernd dran. 12,66 kg so wie es da steht:


----------



## DocB (13. Juli 2019)

ist aber auch edles Zeug und keine Dropper dran...


----------



## Tidi (13. Juli 2019)

Japp ... genau meen Geschmack ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAT (29. Juli 2019)

Wieder mal mein Oldtimer.
MK10 scaled...Tuning Pike und Helmchen Dämfer machen nach wie vor einen guten Job.....das MK15 hat sich aber im Kopf eingenistet.....mal sehen


----------



## spacehamster (30. Juli 2019)

HAT schrieb:


> Wieder mal mein Oldtimer.
> MK10 scaled...Tuning Pike und Helmchen Dämfer machen nach wie vor einen guten Job.....das MK15 hat sich aber im Kopf eingenistet.....mal sehen


Ach menno, jetzt will ich auch gelbe Felgen. Sieht super aus.


----------



## HAT (30. Juli 2019)

Es sind 35er Syntace eloxiert....du hast recht, auch mir gefallen die nach wie vor, trotz unzähliger Schrammen und ausgebeulten Dellen. Das mit den Dellen habe ich aber seid Procore und später Tire Trooper im Griff.


----------



## Andile (18. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, Habe vor 3 Wochen günstig einen 301er MK8 Rahmen bekommen. Das Bike ist noch nicht fertig, aber zumindest mal fahr-fertig 

Der Rahmen (S) mit Gabel:






Die restlichen Komponenten sind noch nicht da, aber zumindest kann man es schon mal testen:





Hier ein kurzer Test mit dem Cane Creek Debon Air, ist aber nach der ersten Probefahrt wieder rausgeflogen  









Bisher verbaut:

Fox 36, KS LEV, NX Eagle, Bontrager Carbon Lenker, Geheimtipp Vorbau, Lizzard Skins Griffe, Saint Bremsen + Pedale, SQLAB Carbon Active Sattel


----------



## Tidi (18. September 2019)

Warum haste den CC wieder rausgeschmissen?


----------



## Andile (18. September 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Warum haste den CC wieder rausgeschmissen?


Im downhill hätt er einen super Job gemacht. Aber im uphill war der nix, da er sich nicht vernünftig sperren lässt 


Heute müsste aber der nächste Dämpfer ankommen...werde berichten


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. September 2019)

pro Tipp: bau einen RS Monarch+ mit Helmchen Tuning ein und ruhe ist


----------



## Andile (18. September 2019)

Dämpfer ist da und eingebaut, das grundsetupist gefunden. Fühlt sich schon mal vielversprechend an  





Werde nach der ersten Probefahrt berichten


----------



## Tidi (18. September 2019)

... ah seh jetzt erst, dass es kein CS war ...


----------



## Andile (18. September 2019)

Joa, leider kein CS  

Morgen/übermorgen müssten noch die finalen Laufräder kommen, dann ist das bike einsatzbereit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (19. September 2019)

Der Zug für die Sattelstütze gehört aber UNTER das Oberrohr und dann aus dem Aschenbecher nach OBEN raus...


----------



## Andile (19. September 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Der Zug für die Sattelstütze gehört aber UNTER das Oberrohr und dann aus dem Aschenbecher nach OBEN raus...


Ja, das ist nur provisorisch,  da ich keinen anderen schaltzug hatte. Der alte war nicht lang genug. Hab mir heute nen neuen besorgt, wird die tage sauber verlegt. Und morgen müssten die Laufräder kommen 

Ausserdem hab ich den m+ dämpfer wieder ausgebaut und gleich in ne Schachtel gepackt und zu Lord Helmchen geschickt


----------



## alteoma301 (23. September 2019)

Mein (für mich) neues MK10 XL
Das Sattelrohr habe ich für die Durchführung der Leitung zur Stütze angebohrt. Umrüstung von 3x10 auf 2x10 ist gerade im Gange und der Flaschenhalter kommt auch noch weg.


----------



## DocB (24. September 2019)

Flaschen und -halter sind praktisch, also wieso weg?


----------



## 101 (25. September 2019)

DocB schrieb:


> Flaschen und -halter sind praktisch, also wieso weg?



Ich dachte Trinkflaschen benutzen nur noch die "Racer-Biker"..


----------



## Andile (4. Oktober 2019)

Das Werk ist endlich vollbracht. Es fehlt nun nur noch der gelbe RS Aufkleber für den Dämpfer


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2019)




----------



## S-H-A (10. November 2019)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 936272



Also echt, bei dir möchte ich kein Fahrrad sein.


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2019)

Mehr als 10 jahre alt und funktioniert top. Das rad hat ein gutes leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (10. November 2019)

Gemäß seiner Bestimmung im Einsatz


----------



## FR-Sniper (10. November 2019)

525Rainer schrieb:


> Mehr als 10 jahre alt und funktioniert top. Das rad hat ein gutes leben.


Übergangsweise bis das MK15 da ist?


----------



## 525Rainer (10. November 2019)

die frau fährts momentan. sie mags. mk15 liegen in einem warenkorb den keiner abschickt.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (10. November 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Also echt, bei dir möchte ich kein Fahrrad sein.


Warum nicht? Da erlebst du einiges!


----------



## peter.rosegger (11. November 2019)

*Zur Info an Interessierte:*

Neues Liteville 301 MK13, Small, 160mm, 27.5
Anbei die Teileliste inkl. Gewichte.
In Summe 12,72kg.

Meine Erfahrung:
Immer wieder - XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem SAINT Käfig verheiraten
Ein kleineres Kettenblatt erspart große Schaltkassetten
Nie wieder - Laufrad bauen mit EVO6

Viel Spaß meiner besseren Hälfte mit dem Rad´l.


----------



## LeFritzz (11. November 2019)

Kettenblatt 6mm Offset ist wohl nicht das Richtige für Boost bzw. EVO6 ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.rosegger (11. November 2019)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Kettenblatt 6mm Offset ist wohl nicht das Richtige für Boost bzw. EVO6 ....



Bei diesem Rahmen "SMALL" mit sehr kurzer Kettenstrebe wird bei einem Offset 0/3mm die Kettenlinie zu schräg - die Schaltung hackelt.
Der Offset von 6mm bringt das "SRAM" 26er Kettenblatt näher an den Rahmen.
Die Kettenlinie wird geradliniger und schaltet besser, insbesondere aufs größte Kassettenkranzl (leichtester Gang).

Theorie ist halt oft nicht Praxis...


----------



## sparkfan (11. November 2019)

peter.rosegger schrieb:


> Theorie ist halt oft nicht Praxis...



In diesem Fall u.U. schon. Die Theorie (von einem Maschinenbauer aufgeschnappt, daher nur Hörensagen) besagt, dass die Kette von einem grösseren Ritzel (leichtester Gang) zu einem kleineren KB (ich nehme an, dein KB ist kleiner als das grösste Ritzel) verträgt viel weniger Schräglage als umgekehrt. Man munkelt, SRAM hätte bei 1x die aktuelle (theoretische) Kettenlinie nur deswegen gewählt, damit KBs bis zu 34T (oder mehr?) sicher bei allen Rahmengrössen und Herstellern noch Platz hat.


----------



## LeFritzz (12. November 2019)

"Wollen wir's nun mache  wie's in den Büchern steht oder nicht? Was glaubst Du, warum diese klugen leute Bücher schreiben, wenn wir es dann doch anders machen?" (Tom Sawyer zu Joe Harper)


----------



## peter.rosegger (12. November 2019)

Liebe Leute,
nicht so viele Probleme konstruieren wo's keine gibt - das Radl funkt seit Wochen perfekt.
Vorschlag: Bücher/Computer schließen und Biken gehen!
Over and out.
?‍♀️


----------



## Deleted 61187 (12. November 2019)

@peter.rosegger 
was hat dich zu 203/203 bewogen?
warum keine Variostütze?

oder ist das eher als super leichtes Bergabrad gedacht?


----------



## peter.rosegger (12. November 2019)

Konkreter Aufbau ist einfach der Umgebung hier vor Ort in Österreich geschuldet.
Steil bergauf & steil bergab - alles mit dem Bike und nicht am Sessellift 
Das MK13 fährt die bessere Hälfte.

Anbei findest du noch ein adaptiertes MK10 - vielleicht von Interesse, da du im NachbarThread deines updates.

Liteville 301 MK10, XL, 160mm, 26er
Anbei die Teileliste inkl. Gewichte.
In Summe 12,78 kg.

Über die Jahre verändert:

Original Dämpfer nach Verschleiß ersetzt durch Fox DPX2
XTR 4KolbenSattel mit Saint Bremshebel verheiratet
XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Saint Käfig verheiratet
Kettenblatt, Kassette reduziert
Funkt in diesem Aufbau perfekt.
So, für mich nun wirklich "Over and Out".
Servus....?‍♂️


----------



## IBEX73 (14. November 2019)

Hier mal mein Neuzugang........in artgerechtem Umfeld.










SwissCorcovado....


----------



## 0815p (14. November 2019)

*@IBEX73*

warum jetzt 301


----------



## IBEX73 (14. November 2019)

0815p schrieb:


> *@IBEX73*
> 
> warum jetzt 301



War billig.


----------



## DocB (15. November 2019)

Endlich Flaschenhalter.. ach nee, doch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (16. November 2019)

Noch a bissle grösser/näher..... (für die Tech-Freaks)


----------



## tobone (17. November 2019)

Ist das das mk15 ?
L oder XL?


----------



## IBEX73 (17. November 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Ist das das mk15 ?
> L oder XL?



Falls du meines meinst: Es hat aussenverlegte Leitungen,kein eingeschweisstes "Chuechechästli" hinterm Sitzrohr,kein Loch im Sitzrohr für das AT-Stützengelumpe=MK13 in XL.....


----------



## tobone (17. November 2019)

Stimmt...
Nur gewundert weil die Geo recht klein aussah. 
Aber täuscht vielleicht


----------



## IBEX73 (17. November 2019)

tobone schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> Nur gewundert weil die Geo recht klein aussah.
> Aber täuscht vielleicht



Warte erstmal wenn ICH draufsitze.....


----------



## Seppel_IBC (17. November 2019)

Fand grad nur den ganz eingefahrenen der (wahrscheinlich!?) 212er Nivo bemerksenswert


----------



## 101 (24. November 2019)

Der 15 Kilo Klotz!


----------



## Yeti1259 (1. Januar 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

nicht sauer sein wenn ich kein Bild (noch nicht) von meinem 301er zeige und stattdessen eine Frage in die Runde werfe!
Hat jemand an seinem 301er in RAW eine rote Lyrik dran?
Überlege mir eventuell die rot anstelle der schwarzen dran zu Schrauben und könnte mir auch vorstellen das es gut aussieht.

Danke für Euere Hilfe


----------



## HAT (1. Januar 2020)

Erster Test: Liteville 301 MK 15 – mehr Auswahl, mehr Performance, mehr Fahrspaß
					

Das Liteville 301 MK15 ist die neueste Evolutionsstufe eines mittlerweile absoluten Klassikers. Wir haben es bereits exklusiv getestet.




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti1259 (1. Januar 2020)

DANKE
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, gar nicht schlecht


----------



## DocB (1. Januar 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Noch a bissle grösser/näher


Durfte das heute noch größer/näher sehen. Beste Kurbeln ever


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2020)

@IBEX73 
Hast du am VR 29" und hinten 27,5" gemixt? Falls ja, welchen Federweg hast Du jeweils verbaut?
Da ich an meinem MK14 ohnehin eine neue Gabel einbauen will, überlege ich auf solch einen Mix umzubauen - zögere aber noch, da ich keinen Test durchführen kann, wie sich das fährt.

Danke,
[email protected]


----------



## mokka_ (6. Januar 2020)

Der Unterschied von 27,5" auf 29" ist enorm. Hätte ich so niemals vermutet. Also wenn Du eine neue Gabel verbauen möchtest dann auf alle Fälle 29"! Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## CKatWeb (7. Januar 2020)

Yeti1259 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> nicht sauer sein wenn ich kein Bild (noch nicht) von meinem 301er zeige und stattdessen eine Frage in die Runde werfe!
> Hat jemand an seinem 301er in RAW eine rote Lyrik dran?
> ...


Ja hab ich, ich mags, bin gerade noch am überlegen ob ich die Wippen noch Rot lackieren lasse, leider habe ich aber noch nicht herausbekommen, welche RAL/PANTONE die Lyrik in rot hat. Habe mittlerweile auch noch die Radln und Helfen Edition des SQLab Sattels verbaut, mir gefällt es extrem gut.


----------



## IBEX73 (7. Januar 2020)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @IBEX73
> Hast du am VR 29" und hinten 27,5" gemixt? Falls ja, welchen Federweg hast Du jeweils verbaut?
> Da ich an meinem MK14 ohnehin eine neue Gabel einbauen will, überlege ich auf solch einen Mix umzubauen - zögere aber noch, da ich keinen Test durchführen kann, wie sich das fährt.
> 
> ...



Hoi,stimmt...habe es 29/27,5 aufgebaut.FW 160 v+h,Vorlauf 51mm an der Gabel (wohl das neue Trendmass....) ,30er Vorbau.Wie fährt sich´s? Schwierig zu sagen,da ich ja eher ein zu gross gewachsener Erdenbürger bin.Mein 601er in 27,5/26 fährt sich anders,wenn´s eng wird, besser,handlicher (Spitzkehren zwischen ca.150-180°). Bis ca.150° geht das 29er besser,mehr Traktion,besser ums Eck zu rollen am Vorderrad,solange genug Platz fürs grosse Rad da ist...Ebenso im wirklich grob/blockigen/stufigen geradeaus steilst bergab ist der 29er besser,beim "schnell" fahren beim mir zu Haus: klar das 29er besser.Bergauf: beide gleich gut/schlecht.....
Wie gesagt,bin halt eine Sondergrösse und würde meine Erfahrungen nicht auf andere übertragen wollen.Ich hoffe es hilft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (7. Januar 2020)

@IBEX73 
Danke, das hilft mir schon weiter.


----------



## trailterror (7. Januar 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Hoi,stimmt...habe es 29/27,5 aufgebaut.FW 160 v+h,Vorlauf 51mm an der Gabel (wohl das neue Trendmass....) ,30er Vorbau.Wie fährt sich´s? Schwierig zu sagen,da ich ja eher ein zu gross gewachsener Erdenbürger bin.Mein 601er in 27,5/26 fährt sich anders,wenn´s eng wird, besser,handlicher (Spitzkehren zwischen ca.150-180°). Bis ca.150° geht das 29er besser,mehr Traktion,besser ums Eck zu rollen am Vorderrad,solange genug Platz fürs grosse Rad da ist...Ebenso im wirklich grob/blockigen/stufigen geradeaus steilst bergab ist der 29er besser,beim "schnell" fahren beim mir zu Haus: klar das 29er besser.Bergauf: beide gleich gut/schlecht.....
> Wie gesagt,bin halt eine Sondergrösse und würde meine Erfahrungen nicht auf andere übertragen wollen.Ich hoffe es hilft!



welches bike wirste denn primär für deine sommerlich alpinen abenteuer auswählen?

hast ja oft schöne pix im hochtouren thread zu bestaunen...


----------



## Deleted 61187 (7. Januar 2020)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, ich mags, bin gerade noch am überlegen ob ich die Wippen noch Rot lackieren lasse, leider habe ich aber noch nicht herausbekommen, welche RAL/PANTONE die Lyrik in rot hat. Habe mittlerweile auch noch die Radln und Helfen Edition des SQLab Sattels verbaut, mir gefällt es extrem gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 961421



Ich finde Räder die überall ein paar Farbtupfer haben nicht stimmig. 
Aus meiner Sicht sollte die rote Gabel für sich stehen, alle anderen Teile im Farbschema schwarz/silber. Damit wird sie optisch noch mehr hervorgehoben.


----------



## CKatWeb (7. Januar 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> Ich finde Räder die überall ein paar Farbtupfer haben nicht stimmig.
> Aus meiner Sicht sollte die rote Gabel für sich stehen, alle anderen Teile im Farbschema schwarz/silber. Damit wird sie optisch noch mehr hervorgehoben.


Wie bei so vielem eben Geschmackssache ;-)


----------



## IBEX73 (8. Januar 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> welches bike wirste denn primär für deine sommerlich alpinen abenteuer auswählen?
> 
> hast ja oft schöne pix im hochtouren thread zu bestaunen...



Momentan fahr ich sehr gern mit´m 3er,bei meinem letzten Tessin Trip kam das 6er nur einmal zum Einsatz....-liegt aber auch an der momentan noch siffenden Druckstufe.

Danke für´s Lob...


----------



## 101 (8. Januar 2020)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied von 27,5" auf 29" ist enorm. Hätte ich so niemals vermutet. Also wenn Du eine neue Gabel verbauen möchtest dann auf alle Fälle 29"! Du wirst es nicht bereuen.



@[email protected] Wenn du ein großer Kerl bist, tu das! Ich habe ohne Tests oder sonst was gleich mir eine 29 er Pike geholt. V 160mm;H 140mm
Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass das Bike vielleicht etwas weniger agil ist, aber das könnte auch eine Gewöhnungssache sein. Ich komme immer besser und besser zurecht und ich würde nie wieder die Kombi. 27/27 fahren. Vielleicht irgendwann 29/29, wenn ich Geld für M15 gespart habe.  Bin 191cm.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Januar 2020)

101 schrieb:


> @[email protected] Wenn du ein großer Kerl bist, tu das! Ich habe ohne Tests oder sonst was gleich mir eine 29 er Pike geholt. V 160mm;H 140mm
> Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass das Bike vielleicht etwas weniger agil ist, aber das könnte auch eine Gewöhnungssache sein. Ich komme immer besser und besser zurecht und ich würde nie wieder die Kombi. 27/27 fahren. Vielleicht irgendwann 29/29, wenn ich Geld für M15 gespart habe.  Bin 191cm.


Ist wohl ein MK12 XL? 
Aber wie kommst Du auf 15kg? 
Fährst Du Drahtreifen?

Bin mit der Kombi 29/27,5 an meinen 601 auch sehr zufrieden, die etwas geringere Agilität und die etwas größere Trägheit sind schnell vergessen.


----------



## IBEX73 (9. Januar 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein MK12 XL?
> Aber wie kommst Du auf 15kg?
> Fährst Du Drahtreifen?
> 
> Bin mit der Kombi 29/27,5 an meinen 601 auch sehr zufrieden, die etwas geringere Agilität und die etwas größere Trägheit sind schnell vergessen.



Habe auch keine Drahtreifen,wiegt aber trotzdem 15kg..... Mit was für einem Dämpfer (Federweg/Einbaulänge) fährst du am 6er?

Und zum Thema: Mal die Antriebsseite... @DocB : Beste Kurbel nur mit Bash von lipperzipfel..


----------



## Deleted 61187 (9. Januar 2020)

Heute ist Waschtag.


----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Januar 2020)

@IBEX73
Liege bei den 601 bei 15,2, 15,5 und 16,3.
Jeweils XXL und X-Fusion Vector Coil. 241/190
Das 27,5/27,5 ist das Schwerste. Saint Kurbel 2x10.
Das Leichteste wäre ohne riesen Aufwand noch auf deutlich unter 15 zu bringen.
Habe gestern zufällig gewogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuntfrosch (9. Januar 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> Heute ist Waschtag.Anhang anzeigen 962261


Vorsicht mit dem Kärcher


----------



## 101 (9. Januar 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Ist wohl ein MK12 XL?
> Aber wie kommst Du auf 15kg?
> Fährst Du Drahtreifen?
> 
> Bin mit der Kombi 29/27,5 an meinen 601 auch sehr zufrieden, die etwas geringere Agilität und die etwas größere Trägheit sind schnell vergessen.



Ein MK13 ist es. Das frage ich mich auch und ich hoffe sehr, dass meine Waage kaputt ist  (Ist übrigens eine sehr billige) 
Natürlich keine Drahtreifen. Highroller/Ardent, im Sommer MagicMarryy/HansDampf


----------



## terryx (9. Januar 2020)

Stuntfrosch schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit dem Kärcher


Man muss ja nicht volle Kanne draufhalten - mit geringem Druck habe ich das auch schon gemacht, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (10. Januar 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> Heute ist Waschtag.


hier auch so   



damit wieder bereit für 1 Baik Tour am WE


----------



## Stuntfrosch (10. Januar 2020)

101 schrieb:


> Ein MK13 ist es. Das frage ich mich auch und ich hoffe sehr, dass meine Waage kaputt ist  (Ist übrigens eine sehr billige)
> Natürlich keine Drahtreifen. Highroller/Ardent, im Sommer MagicMarryy/HansDampf


Dachte, den Duolink gäb´s nur am12er.
Schon wieder was gelernt.
15 Kilo die heil unten ankommen sind auch besser als 13 die sich über den ganzen Trail verteilen


----------



## 101 (10. Januar 2020)

definitiv  
war ja nie ein gewicht fetischist, sondern fan von robustheit und das durfte ich wirklich bei liteville erleben. forever!  
trotzdem ist es schön wenn es bei 15Kilo bleibt.


----------



## Yeti1259 (11. Januar 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> Ich finde Räder die überall ein paar Farbtupfer haben nicht stimmig.
> Aus meiner Sicht sollte die rote Gabel für sich stehen, alle anderen Teile im Farbschema schwarz/silber. Damit wird sie optisch noch mehr hervorgehoben.


Genau so hab ich es geplant, schwarz/silber das Bike und die rote Gabel mit den kleinen roten Farbtupfer die an den Syntaceteilen und dem Liteville Emblem die am Bike vorhanden sind ergibt für mich ein stimmiges Bike.
Aber natürlich ist das reine Geschmacksache!


----------



## Yeti1259 (11. Januar 2020)

CKatWeb schrieb:


> Ja hab ich, ich mags, bin gerade noch am überlegen ob ich die Wippen noch Rot lackieren lasse, leider habe ich aber noch nicht herausbekommen, welche RAL/PANTONE die Lyrik in rot hat. Habe mittlerweile auch noch die Radln und Helfen Edition des SQLab Sattels verbaut, mir gefällt es extrem gut.
> Anhang anzeigen 961421


Cooles Bike ??


----------



## sunabsolute (17. Januar 2020)

Hab meinen Oldie aufgefrischt. Hab lange überlegt ob sich das für einen fast 14 Jahre alten Rahmen (MK3) noch lohnt. Zumal das 301 in den letzten Jahren neben meinen neuen Bikes eingestaubt ist.
Aber viele tausend Kilometer und einige Alpenüberquerungen haben uns zusammengeschweißt. Ich kann es nicht mehr hergeben und auch nicht in der Ecke rumstehen lassen. Es war, ist und wird immer DAS Mountainbike für mich bleiben. Also gab es ein finanziell halbwegs moderates Update:
-Magura Vyron, passt perfekt da kein Zug nötig...
-Xt 11 Fach (11-46) mit Reverse 32 NarrowWide KB an alter XTR Kurbel
-SLX 7120 Trail Bremsen
Der Vorbau, einige Lager und Schrauben sowie die Gfiffe sind auch neu.

Heute dann die erste kurze Ausfahrt nach dem Wiederaufbau. Macht soviel Spass das Teil. Nach heutigen Maßstäben ist die Geo halt schon anstrengend auf einem anspruchsvollen Trail. Da lernt man das fahren wieder richtig. Heutige Bikes können quasi alles besser. Es ist aber unbezahlbar mit seinem "alten Kumpel" wieder unterwegs zu sein. Bremsen und Schalten kann es auf jedenfall wieder top und den Umwerfer vermisse ich bestimmt nicht.
Aber trotzdem war Liteville damals weit voraus. So richtig altbacken wirkt das Ding auch heute nicht .
Jetzt können die nächsten 14 Jahre kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (19. Januar 2020)

Sehr gut! Upcycling im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.. 
Sind das spezielle Umlenkhebel?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. Januar 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Upcycling im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes..
> Sind das spezielle Umlenkhebel?


Nein, die waren damals so.


----------



## talisman (19. Januar 2020)

Mein MK7 wartet noch auf die Exhumierung


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Januar 2020)

jo, mein MK8 ist auch gerade in der Überholung



bin angenehm überrascht, alle Lager laufen gut, kein Spiel o.ä. feststellbar. Die im Horstlink und der Wippe sind so ca. nach einem Jahr mal bei LV getauscht worden weil die Originale rau liefen. Seitdem null Pflege o.ä. 
wenn die im MK15 auch so lange halten bin ich zufrieden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Januar 2020)

das Neue tut gute Dienste


----------



## paulipan (2. Februar 2020)

Das "kleine Schwarze" meiner Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (2. Februar 2020)

Schaut echt gut aus.

Aber:
1) Der Griff sollte ganz draufgeschoben werden, der steht etwas zu weit aussen (der Stopfen muss plan mit dem Griff abschliessen).

2) Ich würde die SCS Kettenführung montieren. Gerade bei 1x Schaltungen schlägt die Kette sonst zu sehr.

3) Die Sattelstütze ist sehr ungünstig dimensioniert. Sie sollte einen so grossen Hub aufweisen, dass sie sich möglichst nahe an das obere Ende des Sattelrohres einfahren lässt. Hier aber steht die Sattelstütze in niedrigster Position mehr als 10cm zu hoch. Einer der grossen Vorteile Litevilles, das gerade sattelrohr, wird damit nicht genutzt.

4) Die Bremsleitung hinten läuft viel zu früh von der Kettenstrebe weg nach oben. Sollte sauberer verlegt werden.

5) Der "MAXXIS" Schriftzug der Reifen ist am Ventil auszurichten.


----------



## mokka_ (2. Februar 2020)

Also ein schlampiger Aufbau so zu sagen??


----------



## talisman (2. Februar 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> 3) Die Sattelstütze ist sehr ungünstig dimensioniert. Sie sollte einen so grossen Hub aufweisen, dass sie sich möglichst nahe an das obere Ende des Sattelrohres einfahren lässt.


So sieht es eben aus, wenn lange Beine auf kurze Sattelrohre treffen


----------



## Deleted 61187 (2. Februar 2020)

@paulipan
Schöner Aufbau schwarz mit Skinwall und Kashima und guter Zustand für einen 7Jahre alten Rahmen.

Viel interessanter als ob der Logo 100% Mittig über dem Ventil sitz, wäre für mich die Frage:

Wo hast du den Skinnwall 26“ DHF denn her?

Edit: hab ihn gefunden.


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> @paulipan
> den Skinnwall 26“ DHF




In online shops gibts den nicht mehr?


----------



## paulipan (2. Februar 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> In online shops gibts den nicht mehr?


Ich hätte noch einen in gutem Zustand abzugeben, falls Bedarf besteht....


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus.
> 
> Aber:
> 1) Der Griff sollte ganz draufgeschoben werden, der steht etwas zu weit aussen (der Stopfen muss plan mit dem Griff abschliessen).
> ...



1) Leider gibt es Serien der Griffe bei denen das so aussieht da die Toleranzen nicht passen
2) nö muss nicht. Ein gedämpftes Schaltwerk und NW Kettenblatt reichen i.d.R. aus
3) wenn das so ausreicht ist es doch gut, nicht jede(r) braucht eine volle Absenkmöglichkeit. Und vielleicht war die Stütze schlicht und einfach noch vorhanden....
4) könnte in der Tat bei vollem Einfedern etwas zu kurz sein. Das lässt sich aber einfach kontrollieren. Wenn das aber passt, ist es ok. Bei manchen Bremssatteln lässt sich die Leitung aufgrund des in dem Fall ungünstig gelegenen Abgangs nicht wie von LV vorgesehen verlegen. War z.B. bei den Elixir CR auch so
5) klar, sonst ist das völlig unfahrbar.....  

@paulipan schöner Aufbau, jetzt raus damit auf die Trails


----------



## trailterror (2. Februar 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch einen in gutem Zustand abzugeben, falls Bedarf besteht....



in welcher breite?


----------



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2020)




----------



## 525Rainer (2. Februar 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Februar 2020)

@525Rainer das ist nicht deins, das hat richtig verlegte Züge!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (2. Februar 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Schaut echt gut aus.
> 
> Aber:
> 1) Der Griff sollte ganz draufgeschoben werden, der steht etwas zu weit aussen (der Stopfen muss plan mit dem Griff abschliessen).
> ...



2) Er hat einen Kettenstrebenschutz, das Klappern kommt von oben, die SCS ist völlig nutzlos, gegen Klappern und Kettenverlust.

3) Nicht jeder bevorzugt den Sattel komplett runter in der "untersten Position". 

4)Ob das mit einem "S" Knick sauberer verlegt ist, ist Geschmackssache. 

5) LOL


----------



## paulipan (3. Februar 2020)

trailterror schrieb:


> in welcher breite?


26x2.5 Zoll  Minion DHF 3c Maxx grip


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Februar 2020)

Mark Twain liess Tom Sawyer in einer bestimmten Situation sagen: "Wollen wir es nun machen, wie es in den Büchern steht oder wollen wir uns selbst irgend einen Unsinn ausdenken? Was glaubst Du eigentlich, warum diese klugen Leute Bücher schreiben, wenn wir es dann doch anders machen als es dort geschrieben steht?"


----------



## alteoma301 (3. Februar 2020)

paulipan schrieb:


> Das "kleine Schwarze" meiner Freundin
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 973506




Ersteinmal: cooles bike vor tollem Hintergrund  Die Farben am Bike passen gut zusammen und fügen sich gut ins Bild.

Allerdings habe ich eine Frage zu deinem Hinterrad. Es sieht für mich so aus, als ob das Ventil nicht an der optimalen Stelle im Laufrad platziert ist. Musstest du ein zweites das Ventilloch nachbohren?


----------



## paulipan (3. Februar 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Ersteinmal: cooles bike vor tollem Hintergrund  Die Farben am Bike passen gut zusammen und fügen sich gut ins Bild.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich eine Frage zu deinem Hinterrad. Es sieht für mich so aus, als ob das Ventil nicht an der optimalen Stelle im Laufrad platziert ist. Musstest du ein zweites das Ventilloch nachbohren?


Nein, ich hab nirgendwo nachgebohrt.... Ist ein "normales" W35MX Hinterrad....


----------



## alteoma301 (3. Februar 2020)

dann hat vermutlich der Laufradbauer beim einspeichen einen im Tee gehabt


----------



## DocB (3. Februar 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> dann hat vermutlich der Laufradbauer beim einspeichen einen im Tee gehabt


Adlerblick!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Mark Twain liess Tom Sawyer in einer bestimmten Situation sagen: "Wollen wir es nun machen, wie es in den Büchern steht oder wollen wir uns selbst irgend einen Unsinn ausdenken? Was glaubst Du eigentlich, warum diese klugen Leute Bücher schreiben, wenn wir es dann doch anders machen als es dort geschrieben steht?"


oh, ein belesenes Marketing Opfer mit Style-Polizei Ambitionen...
wo wären wir, wenn wir immer alles so machen würden wie es der Ein oder Andere uns gerne vorschreiben würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus. (3. Februar 2020)

lass ihn, irgendwer muss doch die Bücher kaufen. 
Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten, wo kämen wir hin und niemand ginge, um zu schauen wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.  
Kurt Marti
(1921 - 2017), Schweizer Pfarrer, Schriftsteller und Lyriker

Wem gehört denn jetzt der Unterstand mit dem Rad dran?


----------



## LeFritzz (4. Februar 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oh, ein belesenes Marketing Opfer mit Style-Polizei Ambitionen...
> wo wären wir, wenn wir immer alles so machen würden wie es der Ein oder Andere uns gerne vorschreiben würde?





Markus. schrieb:


> lass ihn, irgendwer muss doch die Bücher kaufen.
> Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten, wo kämen wir hin und niemand ginge, um zu schauen wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
> Kurt Marti
> (1921 - 2017), Schweizer Pfarrer, Schriftsteller und Lyriker
> ...


"Wann ma alford song "back mas" und foan ned, no back mas nia!" (Sir Quickly)

Ich bedanke mich für die persönlichen Angriffe, welche von bildungsmässig Unterbelichteten immer dann gewählt werden, wenn sie Ironie nicht verstehen und ihnen sonst nichts mehr einfällt. Aber wie sagte Tom Sawyer in der Sonntagsschule: "Selig sind die geistig Armen."


----------



## Stuntfrosch (4. Februar 2020)

Kindergarten


----------



## SJ-Alex (4. Februar 2020)

Huch .... ein schwarzes 301   
Mein Winterprojekt mangels Schnee für Ski und Co. mal kurz auf der Hausrunde ausgeführt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2020)




----------



## mokka_ (9. Februar 2020)

Autsch, die Delle tut weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Februar 2020)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Autsch, die Delle tut weg!


nein, tut sie NICHT
nein nein nein


----------



## schuberth1 (10. Februar 2020)

Der Beulendoktor drückt dir die Delle wieder raus.


----------



## alteoma301 (10. Februar 2020)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Der Beulendoktor drückt dir die Delle wieder raus.


kann man so eine Delle wirklich wieder rausdrücken? Das ist ja keine dünne Blechwandung wie bei einer Autotüre, die auch noch aus Stahlblech ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> kann man so eine Delle wirklich wieder rausdrücken? Das ist ja keine dünne Blechwandung wie bei einer Autotüre, die auch noch aus Stahlblech ist.


Es ist eine dünne Wandung, der Beulendoktor hat da schon seine Tricks.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2020)

prinzipiell sollte das unten durch die Wartungsklappe machbar sein
ich werde erstmal LV anschreiben was die dazu meinen
ansonsten ist es "nur" ein optischer Makel, im schwarzen MK8 habe ich auch eine, die sieht man kaum


----------



## DocB (10. Februar 2020)

Lieber drin lassen, das Material ist deutlich spröder als Autoblech, könnte reißen. 
Narben machen sexy


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Februar 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Narben machen sexy





ich habe schon an einen Narbenaufkleber oder "Hello Kitty" Pflaster gedacht....


----------



## sugarbiker (12. Februar 2020)

hab bei der "vorerst" letzten Fahrt mit dem 301 MK10 eine Delle nahezu an der gleichen Stelle reingezimmert...selbst das tat weh...nach 436.000 Hm....aber diese Delle ...oweia, shit.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (12. Februar 2020)

zum Glück ists kein Carbon.


----------



## jowe01 (1. März 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich bin jetzt endlich, nach langer Radon bzw. Canyon Zeit, stolzer Besitzer eines MK15. Hab mir ein Frameset mit einer Shimano 1x12 aufgebaut. Bilder folgen. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Schaltung. Wäre heute fertig geworden wenn der blöde Schalthebel (I Spec EV) an die Bremse gepasst hätte (I Spec II). Falsche Bremse bestellt. Kann doch keiner wissen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (1. März 2020)

Glückwunsch!
Welcher Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße?


----------



## jowe01 (1. März 2020)

In L ---1,78m und Schritt 84cm--- Hab echt lange ausprobiert. Hoffe es ist die richtige Grösse!


----------



## mokka_ (1. März 2020)

L wird passen wirst sehen. Bilder bitte!!


----------



## Rost77 (3. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich bin jetzt endlich, nach langer Radon bzw. Canyon Zeit, stolzer Besitzer eines MK15. Hab mir ein Frameset mit einer Shimano 1x12 aufgebaut. Bilder folgen. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Schaltung. Wäre heute fertig geworden wenn der blöde Schalthebel (I Spec EV) an die Bremse gepasst hätte (I Spec II). Falsche Bremse bestellt. Kann doch keiner wissen, oder?



Mit den mittlerweile 4 (?) I-Spec Varianten hat Shimano uns Usern wirklich keinen Gefallen getan... :-(

Evt. gibts Adapterlösungen?








						Problem Solvers simplifies match making w/ MisMatch, ReMatch compatibility charts
					

When it comes to solving the little compatibility problems that quietly drive us nuts, Problem Solvers is one of the best brands out there. The small brand focuses exclusively on creating parts that make working on, fixing, or riding your bike just a little more enjoyable – like if you want to...




					bikerumor.com


----------



## LeFritzz (3. März 2020)

Was hast da für ein Hinterrad? Die 1x12 Shimano braucht doch eien besonderen freilauf?


----------



## jowe01 (4. März 2020)

DT Swiss mit Micro Spline. Passt. Warum?


----------



## jowe01 (4. März 2020)

Ich bekomme den blöden Duo Link nicht heraus. Umbau von 29 auf 27,5. den Dämpfer habe ich schon drucklos. Wie geht das?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den blöden Duo Link nicht heraus. Umbau von 29 auf 27,5. den Dämpfer habe ich schon drucklos. Wie geht das?


Bedienungsanleitung gelesen?

_*Die vordere Position ist immer für das kleinere*_
*der beiden empfohlenen Hinterradgrößen und die
hintere Position für das größere Hinterrad vorgesehen.
Zum Verschieben des DuoLink beide Schrauben
herausschrauben. Falls sich diese nicht lösen
lassen, mit einem Heißluftföhn auf max. 180 °
Celsius erhitzen. Falls sich die Innenachse mit
dreht, kann diese mit einem langen 5 mm Inbus-
Schlüssel gegen gehalten werden.
Abb. zeigt DynaLevel Einstellungen
Empfehlung: Hebelstift auf Stift = 30 % Sag
HINWEIS: Bereits ein größerer Trink- oder
Tourenrucksack erhöhen spürbar das Gewicht.
Es empfiehlt sich den Luftdruck des*
_*Dämpfers anzupassen.*_


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> DT Swiss mit Micro Spline. Passt. Warum?


aber hoffentlich als EVO6 eingespeicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den blöden Duo Link nicht heraus. Umbau von 29 auf 27,5. den Dämpfer habe ich schon drucklos. Wie geht das?


Würde mich brennend interessieren warum du zurück baust?
Fahre selber 27.5, bin einige 29er gefahren, aber ich versteh den hype nicht.


----------



## jowe01 (5. März 2020)

Ja, natürlich auf Evo 6 umgespeicht


----------



## jowe01 (5. März 2020)

Ich will doch auf 27,5. Mag diese 29er Walzen nicht.


----------



## 99er (6. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Ich will doch auf 27,5. Mag diese 29er Walzen nicht.



Überleg es dir gut, ich komme vom MK7 mit 27,5 vorn und 26 hinten. Fahre mein MK15 im 29 jetzt seit
Dezember und hab mich echt fix mit eingefuchst! Wollte erst auch 27,5 oder mullet aufbauen, hab mich dann aber doch entschieden einen 29er Komplettlaufradsatz und eine 29er Gabel zu kaufen und zu Not später ein 27,5er Hinterrad nachträglich, was ich aber momentan nicht mehr im Ansatz in Betracht ziehe.

Gruß Jan


----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2020)

M'r lasse d'rr Dom in Kölle.
Bei mir daheim also "die Kirche im Dorf".

Von welcher Rahmengrösse reden wir denn überhaupt?

Zu Zeiten, als die Welt noch besser war als jetzt und als die Radgrössen eher noch bei 26" lag, da hatte ich mir ein 301 Mk12 Allmountain zugelegt. 140mm Federweg, 29" vo, 27,5" hinten. Die Relevation da drin war mir bald zu wabbelig (subjektiver Eindruck, weiß ich doch).
Bei der Umbau-Überlegung auf andere Gabel dachte ich, den Federweg gleich auch zu erhöhen auf 160mm (vorne andere Gabel, hinten andere Umlenkhebel).
Die Enduro-Auslegung (160mm) des Mk12 (M) war damals ausschliesslich 27,5 vo, 26 hi.
Ein wenig Geometrie-Rechnen (Liteville Konfigurator hilft da viel), Probieren verschiedener Gabel-Offsets und sehr5 professionelle Beratung duch Liteville/Syntace mündeten schliesslich in ein 3012 Mk12 M mit 160mm Federweg, 29" vo, 27.5" hi.

Was will ich Euch damit sagen?
Mein neues Mk15 M hat 29/27,5 bei 160mm. Und das ist heute ganz normal.
Ich könnte auch 29" vo u hi fahren.
Es fühlt sich bessser an als das Mk12 mit gleichen Grössen, ja.
Aber auch Mk12 war schon gut und richtig mit den grossen Rädern.
Und weil das so ist, spricht heute alles für die grösseren Räder. Dotschka.


----------



## jowe01 (6. März 2020)

Habt Ihr mal ein Tipp für mich. Wie gesagt ich habe mir ein MK15 aufgbaut mit ner 1x12 Shimano. Kurbel mit Kettenlinie 52mm (30er Kettenblatt) und ein Spacer rechts. Ich kann machen was ich will, die Kette auf dem größten Blatt der Kassette springt und läuft schei...und ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht weiter Richtung Zentrum. Liegt das am Schaltauge? Ist das ausgerichtet für SRAM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. März 2020)

nimm das mal mit rüber





						Liteville 301 MK15
					

Die Eurobike ist vorbei, viele Neuerungen wurden dieses Jahr von Liteville nicht gezeigt.  Was heißt das für das 301 MK 15?  Arbeitet  man an einen 301 E-Bike und wird man das Rahmendesign radikal ändern? Wird 29 Zoll wieder ein Thema? Was ist mit Carbon, hält es Einzug bei Liteville? Kann sich...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



hier ist ja nur Galerie


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal ein Tipp für mich. Wie gesagt ich habe mir ein MK15 aufgbaut mit ner 1x12 Shimano. Kurbel mit Kettenlinie 52mm (30er Kettenblatt) und ein Spacer rechts. Ich kann machen was ich will, die Kette auf dem größten Blatt der Kassette springt und läuft schei...und ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht weiter Richtung Zentrum. Liegt das am Schaltauge? Ist das ausgerichtet für SRAM?


Was hast du für einen Laufradsatz?


----------



## jowe01 (6. März 2020)

Dt swiss. 1700. Micro spline. 3mm nach links eingespeicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Dt swiss. 1700. Micro spline. 3mm nach links eingespeicht.


Hm, habe dann keine Idee mehr.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mal ein Tipp für mich. Wie gesagt ich habe mir ein MK15 aufgbaut mit ner 1x12 Shimano. Kurbel mit Kettenlinie 52mm (30er Kettenblatt) und ein Spacer rechts. Ich kann machen was ich will, die Kette auf dem größten Blatt der Kassette springt und läuft schei...und ich bekomme das Schaltwerk nicht weiter Richtung Zentrum. Liegt das am Schaltauge? Ist das ausgerichtet für SRAM?


Mach mal die Kette testweise zwei Glieder länger...


----------



## jowe01 (7. März 2020)

Endlich ein Liteviller!!!! Fertig is es!!! MK15 (Selbstaufbau?


----------



## LeFritzz (7. März 2020)

Mach mal den Zug für die 8pins kürzer. Schaut ja grausam aus.


----------



## schuberth1 (9. März 2020)

Gestern doch tatsächlich Schnee gefunden.


----------



## Rost77 (10. März 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Endlich ein Liteviller!!!! Fertig is es!!! MK15 (Selbstaufbau?



Sieht sehr clean aus - und mit sinnvollen Teilen. Optisch gefallen mir die icetech-Scheiben sehr.
Der Leveltune fällt in dem raw-schwarz-Aufbau kaum auf, also wirklich nicht so schlimm wie anfangs (von vielen) befürchtet.

Wie hast du denn dein Schaltungs/Kettenlinienproblem gelöst?


----------



## jowe01 (10. März 2020)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr clean aus - und mit sinnvollen Teilen. Optisch gefallen mir die icetech-Scheiben sehr.
> Der Leveltune fällt in dem raw-schwarz-Aufbau kaum auf, also wirklich nicht so schlimm wie anfangs (von vielen) befürchtet.
> 
> Wie hast du denn dein Schaltungs/Kettenlinienproblem gelöst?


Danke für das Lob.  Hab es jetzt so hinbekommen, wie ich es wollte.

Hab das Schaltungsproblem eigentlich nicht gelöst. Passt eigentlich alles bis auf den Pizzateller. Da wird es wohl immer bescheiden laufen. Vielleicht muss ich mit Leben. Ich habe das Standard-Schaltauge drauf, das auch das E 301er mit Shimano 1x12 drauf hat. Die Umschlingung vom Schaltwerk ist auch nicht optimal. Vielleicht baut ja jemand auch mal die Shimano XT 1x12 bei sich drauf und hat die Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (10. März 2020)

Ist kein Händler in der Nähe wo die helfen kann. Ober wenn du mal in Torbole bist gehe zu Basti in das Testezentrum. Dort wird dir auf alle Fälle geholfen.


----------



## Jan35i (11. März 2020)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal wieder. Neuaufbau 301 MK11-2 XL (ich kam vom L Rahmen), scaled sizing 27,5 - 26, VarioSpin -1,5°, 810mm Reverse DH, 170mm Reverb, Monarch+ vom Lord, 160er Pike SoloAir mit AWK, 1x10 fach (wird noch n Upgrade bekommen), Fullservice von Gabel, Dämpfer, Rahmenlager, Pedale, Naben....... alles neu. Sollte jetzt wieder viele Jahre halten.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. März 2020)

Saugeil!
Sach ma, ich war auch kurz davor mir Variospin einzubauen, hab aber schon 65 Grad mit 27.5/27.5 160/140 im MK11.
Mit Variospin wäre ich dann bei 63.5.
Bei dir mit 26 hinten und vorne 170, müsste das noch flacher sein. 
Bist begeistert?


----------



## LeFritzz (11. März 2020)

Mein Mk12 (M) mit 160mm, 29 & 27,5, Variospin 0° hat 64.3°,  mein Mk15 (M) mit 160mm, 29 & 27,5 Variospin 0° hat 64,5°.
65° sind also recht "gewöhnlich" für die neueren 301er.


----------



## Jan35i (12. März 2020)

Bin soweit erstmal zufrieden. Meine Strategie is n bissi anders wie bei dir. Ich möchte nen flachen LW und steilen Sitzwinkel, würde dafür vorne Federwegaufgeben. Drum werd ich evtl. hinten auf 27,5 gehen oder vorne auf 150mm mit straffem Setup. Ich brauchs nicht flauschig. 
Da werde ich die Saison n bissl probieren.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (12. März 2020)

Jan35i schrieb:


> Bin soweit erstmal zufrieden. Meine Strategie is n bissi anders wie bei dir. Ich möchte nen flachen LW und steilen Sitzwinkel, würde dafür vorne Federwegaufgeben. Drum werd ich evtl. hinten auf 27,5 gehen oder vorne auf 150mm mit straffem Setup. Ich brauchs nicht flauschig.
> Da werde ich die Saison n bissl probieren.


Danke Dir, das passt, bei mir gehen hinten sogar 2.5er Reifen rein auf ner 35er Felge, ebenfalls XL MK11 wie Deines.


----------



## Jan35i (12. März 2020)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke Dir, das passt, bei mir gehen hinten sogar 2.5er Reifen rein auf ner 35er Felge, ebenfalls XL MK11 wie Deines.


'Stimmt, als ich das Vorderrad in den Hinterbau gesteckt habe bin ich erschrocken wieviel Platz da is. Bei nem 2,4er Magic Mary war da noch massig Luft.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. März 2020)

erste Frühlingsgefühle...


----------



## Rost77 (15. März 2020)

@Bjoern_U. : aber net wieder umfallen lassen beim Fotomachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (15. März 2020)

Einen Ibex (@IBEX73) im Mittelgebirge getroffen!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. März 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Einen Ibex (@IBEX73) im Mittelgebirge getroffen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 995476


und das Luftlinie gerade mal ~2km von meinem Fotopunkt weg


----------



## matou (15. März 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> und das Luftlinie gerade mal ~2km von meinem Fotopunkt weg



Da war ich 1,5 h zuvor.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. März 2020)

Rost77 schrieb:


> @Bjoern_U. : aber net wieder umfallen lassen beim Fotomachen!


wäre ja dann die andere Seite.... #symetrie


----------



## IBEX73 (16. März 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Da war ich 1,5 h zuvor.



Und ich 3 std. vorher......


----------



## FR-Sniper (16. März 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Einen Ibex (@IBEX73) im Mittelgebirge getroffen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 995476


der Sattelauszug ist der Wahnsinn  ? aber gut  der @IBEX73 ist glaub was größer als ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2020)

matou schrieb:


> Einen Ibex (@IBEX73) im Mittelgebirge getroffen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 995476


Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Funkantennen vom Kalmit jetzt an der Sattelstütze montiert sind.
Die werfen jetzt Schatten bis zu Hohen Loog, was wiederum das Fotografieren erschwert.....


----------



## IBEX73 (16. März 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> der Sattelauszug ist der Wahnsinn  ? aber gut  der @IBEX73 ist glaub was größer als ich



Schau mal genau hin und suche den Fehler in deiner Aussage.....


----------



## SJ-Alex (16. März 2020)

Niemanden (mit einem 301er) getroffen, ... war aber bei dem Mega-Wetter eher nachrangig


----------



## matou (16. März 2020)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> der Sattelauszug ist der Wahnsinn  ? aber gut der @IBEX73 ist glaub was größer als ich





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Funkantennen vom Kalmit jetzt an der Sattelstütze montiert sind.
> Die werfen jetzt Schatten bis zu Hohen Loog, was wiederum das Fotografieren erschwert.....




Und dabei ist die Sattelstütze vom Ibex noch eingefahren...die schlägt aber meinen Stützenauszug noch um einiges!


----------



## LeFritzz (16. März 2020)

Stützen eben...wurde doch schon im ungarischen Zungenbrecher beschrieben:

Mit sütsz  kis szücs, tán sós hús sütsz kis szücs .


----------



## dogdaysunrise (17. März 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Stützen eben...wurde doch schon im ungarischen Zungenbrecher beschrieben:
> 
> Mit sütsz  kis szücs, tán sós hús sütsz kis szücs .


Und was heißt das übersetzt?


----------



## matou (17. März 2020)

Google sagt: 
Was backen Sie kleinen Bastard, vielleicht salzigen Fleisch backen Bastard.


----------



## dabu22 (19. März 2020)

Kurz vor der Pensionierung durfte mein MK11 endlich nach La Palma. Es war ?


----------



## alteoma301 (19. März 2020)

auf der Insel ist es doch einfach nur der hammer, oder?


----------



## dabu22 (19. März 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> auf der Insel ist es doch einfach nur der hammer, oder?


Absolut! Bester Ort um den Winter auszuhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bernz (19. März 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> auf der Insel ist es doch einfach nur der hammer, oder?


Wenn man nicht gerade wegen Ausgangssperre im Apartamentos bleiben muss.

@David
Super Bilder hast Du gemacht. Vielen Dank dafür.

Gruß,
Bernhard


----------



## alteoma301 (19. März 2020)

Bernz schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gerade wegen Ausgangssperre im Apartamentos bleiben muss.
> 
> @David
> Super Bilder hast Du gemacht. Vielen Dank dafür.
> ...



oh mann,  das ist echt scheisse. Im dezember war das natürlich noch nicht so. kopf hoch, irgendwann wird es sicher wieder besser


----------



## dabu22 (19. März 2020)

Bernz schrieb:


> @David
> Super Bilder hast Du gemacht. Vielen Dank dafür.
> 
> Gruß,
> Bernhard


Ah super, so trifft man sich wieder im digitalen Raum ?
Danke!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (19. März 2020)

Wer wird pensioniert? Du oder das Rad?


----------



## dabu22 (19. März 2020)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Wer wird pensioniert? Du oder das Rad?


Haha, das Rad natürlich ?


----------



## LeFritzz (19. März 2020)

Ein 301 wird nicht pensioniert - es emeritiert.


----------



## DomiVelo (22. März 2020)




----------



## DomiVelo (22. März 2020)

heute nochmal schnell alleine raus, bevor biken auch noch verboten wird


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2020)

DomiVelo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 999581


Jaja das Sühnekreuz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (22. März 2020)




----------



## mokka_ (22. März 2020)

Sonnig und ruhig!


----------



## Rost77 (23. März 2020)

DomiVelo schrieb:


> heute nochmal schnell alleine raus, bevor biken auch noch verboten wird


Das hoffe/glaube ich nicht!


----------



## DomiVelo (23. März 2020)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Das hoffe/glaube ich nicht!


bikeverbot sehe ich bei den aktuellen regelungen nicht. man darf ja auch noch spazieren gehen. halt nur maximal zu zweit. in bayern nur noch mit personen aus dem eigenen haushalt. 

dass die noch weiter gehen und alle zuhause einsperren sehe ich aktuell nicht


----------



## DomiVelo (23. März 2020)

ach mist, jetzt hab ich hier den grundstein für die nächste corona diskussion gelegt. ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen und hoffe, dass wir hier weitestgehend coronafrei nur bilder von 301ern sehen können


----------



## Deleted 61187 (23. März 2020)

_

_

Zum Glück letztes Jahr den X12 Thule Adapter gekauft. Jetzt kann ich wenigstens auf dem Waldweg mit dem 301 rumfahren und hab meine mobile Kita dabei. 

Bei Ausdauertraining schaden auch die 25kg Zusatzgewicht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAT (27. März 2020)

Wieder mal mein MK10. Bin über den Winter nur starr gefahren, entweder FAT Bike oder 29 Plus.
Heute mal wieder mit meinem treuen, alten Gaul..und es hat nach wie vor viel Spass gemacht. 
Wenn dann 2046 (?)

mein MK15 geliefert wird, darf der Gaul auf die Pensionsweide


----------



## DocB (28. März 2020)

Ich mag auch mein MK10, für meinen Einsatz völlig ausreichend!


----------



## jowe01 (5. April 2020)

Vadder und Sohn auf Tour. Echt geiles Wetter.


----------



## mokka_ (5. April 2020)




----------



## SJ-Alex (7. April 2020)

Man könnte sich fast an die "staade Zeit" gewöhnen ?


----------



## uphillking (7. April 2020)

Stimmt


----------



## dogdaysunrise (7. April 2020)

Wenn das Geld nicht wäre....ich gewöhne mich auch grad gerne an dieses Zuhause bleiben, ausschlafen, Gitarre spielen, Videospiele spielen, biken gehen, Bier trinken....


----------



## schuberth1 (8. April 2020)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1010312



Was fährst du hinten für einen Reifen?
Wie bist du mit diesem zufrieden?

Immer, wenn ich von meinem Hardtail auf das 301 umsteigen, denke ich, irgendetwas hält mich von hinten fest, so extrem ist der Rollwiderstand der Maxxis in Erstausstattung. Das sind wahre Energievernichter.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. April 2020)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> as fährst du hinten für einen Reifen


das sieht stark nach einem Rock Razzor aus.
den habe ich nun auch hinten drauf (als SG soft) 
rollt besser wie der Minion vorher. Aber insgesamt rollt das MK15 noch nicht so leicht wie meine anderen Bikes.


----------



## mokka_ (8. April 2020)

Feierabendrunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (8. April 2020)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Was fährst du hinten für einen Reifen?
> Wie bist du mit diesem zufrieden?
> 
> Immer, wenn ich von meinem Hardtail auf das 301 umsteigen, denke ich, irgendetwas hält mich von hinten fest, so extrem ist der Rollwiderstand der Maxxis in Erstausstattung. Das sind wahre Energievernichter.


Ich fahre den Rock Razor 29x2.35" AddixSpeedGrip. Luftdruck ca. 1,45 Bar, vorne Magic Marry 29x2.35" AddixSoft 1,25 Bar.

Rollt super! Grip ist oke für den Schwarzwald. Über Wurzeln, Steine usw., wenn es Nass oder matschig ist dann wäre der Maxxis besser. Am Gardasee montiere ich aber die Maxxis. Dann kostet es halt mehr Körner dafür hast du mehr Grip!

Ob das MK15 ein schnelles Bike ist na ja. Marathons werde ich damit keine Fahren ;-).


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2020)

Ich habe aktuell auf meinem MK14 vorne den Magic Marry in 2,35" und hinten den Rock Razor in 2,6" das harmoniert super. Der Rock Razor in 2,35" war deutlich schmächtiger als die MM. Jetzt passt es perfekt und rollt super.


----------



## jowe01 (11. April 2020)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde, bin ja seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines MK 15. Bin kein Zahnarzt oder Anwalt. Eines der geilsten bike, das ich je hatte.Hab es selbst aufgebaut. Ich war vorher ein Canyon Verfechter. Wie oft kommt eigentlich ein neues MK raus? Wann gibt es ein MK 16 oder wird das 15er weiter verfeinert? Wie läuft das bei Liteville?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (11. April 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde, bin ja seit kurzem auch stolzer Besitzer eines MK 15. Bin kein Zahnarzt oder Anwalt. Eines der geilsten bike, das ich je hatte.Hab es selbst aufgebaut. Ich war vorher ein Canyon Verfechter. Wie oft kommt eigentlich ein neues MK raus? Wann gibt es ein MK 16 oder wird das 15er weiter verfeinert? Wie läuft das bei Liteville?


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club!
Normalerweise jedes Jahr, manchmal wird aber auch ein Jahr ausgelassen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. April 2020)

mein MK8 ist von 2010...
den Rest kann man sich ausrechnen 

Corona wird jetzt auch seinen Teil dazu beitragen, dass es nicht jedes Jahr ein neues MK gibt


----------



## 101 (11. April 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Corona wird jetzt auch seinen Teil dazu beitragen, dass es nicht jedes Jahr ein neues MK gibt



.... und dann noch die ganzen Elektro"Dinger"...   Das kostet auch ordentlich Zeit and Money..
(Heute im Wald habe ich nur 2 bis max. 3 "normale" Bikes gesehen.. verrückte Welt!)


----------



## HAT (12. April 2020)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club!
> Normalerweise jedes Jahr, manchmal wird aber auch ein Jahr ausgelassen.


Das MK 15 wird, so vermute ich, noch eine Weile so heissen...es sind ja nach wie vor noch keine XL in RAW lieferbar.
Mein aktueller Termin Ende Mai..das Jahr 2020 wäre das Ziel...dann sind es genau 10 Monate seit Bestellung.
.....ob das klappt??


----------



## mokka_ (12. April 2020)

10 Monate sauber. Vielleicht bekommst ja doch schon ein MK16?!


----------



## Deleted 310950 (12. April 2020)

HAT schrieb:


> Das MK 15 wird, so vermute ich, noch eine Weile so heissen...es sind ja nach wie vor noch keine XL in RAW lieferbar.
> Mein aktueller Termin Ende Mai..das Jahr 2020 wäre das Ziel...dann sind es genau 10 Monate seit Bestellung.
> .....ob das klappt??


Ich drück dir die Daumen & wünsch dir viel Glück ?? ...*!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (12. April 2020)

Schluss mit dem gequake. Galerie hier!



eat dust, hombre...


----------



## jowe01 (14. April 2020)

Endlich ist der Hobel feddich. Jetzt habe ich ihn so, wie ich ihn immer wollte. Nur diese blöde 8-Pins Stütze geht mir ein bisschen auf die Nüsse. Die will einfach nicht auf meine Höhe. Das nächste Mal doch wieder eine Reverb


----------



## [email protected] (15. April 2020)




----------



## haubert (15. April 2020)

jowe01 schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Hobel feddich. Jetzt habe ich ihn so, wie ich ihn immer wollte. Nur diese blöde 8-Pins Stütze geht mir ein bisschen auf die Nüsse. Die will einfach nicht auf meine Höhe. Das nächste Mal doch wieder eine ReverbAnhang anzeigen 1017968Anhang anzeigen 1017969


Wo liegt das Problem?
Geht sie nicht weit genug rein? Da gibt es Abhilfe .
Weiter raus, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen


----------



## jowe01 (15. April 2020)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> *Traum Wochenende in der Pfalz!
> 3 Tage - 150 km - 4.500 hm*
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 867238 Anhang anzeigen 867239 Anhang anzeigen 867240


Welchen Flaschenhalter hast Du? Ich habe ein MK15 in L und Frage mich seit Tagen wie man eine Flasche in den Hobel bekommt.
Gruß aus Damm


----------



## patrick78 (15. April 2020)

du bist nicht der einzige:




__





						Liteville 301 MK15
					

Man kann einen Inbus auf der gelösten Seite rein stecken und dann die 2. Seite abschrauben.  Danke. Vielen Dank




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spy4056 (28. April 2020)

Welchen Flaschenhalter hast Du? Ich habe ein MK15 in L und Frage mich seit Tagen wie man eine Flasche in den Hobel bekommt.
Gruß aus Damm


Hallo

hatte das gleiche Problem. Der einzige Flaschenhalter der passt (mit einer kleinen Flasche ist der

CLUTCH CARBON SIDE-ENTRY BOTTLE CAGE von Blackburn

Beste Grüsse aus Basel


----------



## Rost77 (28. April 2020)

der sieht mit den laaaangen Langlöchern ziemlich clever aus!


----------



## spy4056 (28. April 2020)

Ich hatte lange gesucht, Specialized hat etwas ähnliches aber der baut höher und hat keinen derart langen Verstellbereich. Der streifte am Dämpfer.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (2. Mai 2020)

weiter rauf geht in der Pfalz nicht wirklich


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Mai 2020)

Ja an der Kalmit ist Ende.


----------



## sugarbiker (3. Mai 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ja an der Kalmit ist Ende.


von DüW aus gesehen unterschreibe ich dass

@bjoern: RockRazor hinten bei nassen Wurzeln ? Respekt, da zeigt sich der wahre Könner !


----------



## Alex1206 (3. Mai 2020)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> von DüW aus gesehen unterschreibe ich dass
> 
> @bjoern: RockRazor hinten bei nassen Wurzeln ? Respekt, da zeigt sich der wahre Könner !



Bei nassen Wurzeln kommt es mehr auf die Gummimischung an, denn auf das Profil. Muss aber selbst sagen das ich den RR auch schon ausprobiert habe. So viel besser rollen tut der gar nicht. Dann lieber mehr Profil bei gleichem RoWi. 
Aber back to topic.... Das ist ein sehr schönes schlichtes 301 ?


----------



## mokka_ (3. Mai 2020)

Welchen würdest Du den empfehlen mit mehr Profil und gleichen Rolleigenschaften?


----------



## matou (3. Mai 2020)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> von DüW aus gesehen unterschreibe ich dass
> 
> @bjoern: RockRazor hinten bei nassen Wurzeln ? Respekt, da zeigt sich der wahre Könner !



Ach, in der Pfalz fährst du doch schneller als das Bike rutschen kann... 
Das passt schon!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Mai 2020)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> @bjoern: RockRazor hinten bei nassen Wurzeln ? Respekt, da zeigt sich der wahre Könner !


eher der leicht Wahnsinnige 
aber dank SG Karkasse kann man mit dem Druck runter, dann ging es. War aber trotzdem ein Eiertanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (3. Mai 2020)

Mein MK12 nach einer Frischzellenkur, heute Vormittag fertig geworden:







neuer Laufradsatz, Umstellung von 26“ auf 27,5“
neue Gabel
Umbau von 2x10 auf 1x12

...dazu ein paar Kleinteile sowie Dämpferservice und -tuning durch Stefan (Lord Helmchen).


----------



## DocB (3. Mai 2020)

Das sieht so gedrungen aus - ich glaube durch die Richtung der Fotografie (nicht senkrecht drauf). Und das MK12 hat doch noch den "Aschhenbecher" zur internen Verlegung des Sattelstützenzugs?
Sonst aber schick in silber-schwarz-rot..


----------



## Duke_do (3. Mai 2020)

Ist kein Aschenbecher sondern nur eine längliche Öffnung. Man sieht auf dem Bild den Plastiknupsi oben auf der Strebe zum Sitzrohr.


----------



## good.times (3. Mai 2020)

Der Zug der Sattelstütze ist intern verlegt - allerdings noch durch die untere Öffnung. Beim Aufbau mit Umwerfer hab ich dessen Zug und den der Moveloc beide von unten rein und wieder raus geführt und jetzt erstmal so gelassen, bis der bestellte „ZTTO Dropper Lever“ kommt und den Standardhebel ersetzt.

Und warum das trotz XL Rahmen so gedrungen aussieht - keine Ahnung... ?


----------



## DocB (3. Mai 2020)

Muss die Perspektive sein. Oder mal Foto mit eingefahrener Stütze machen. Ich mag allerdings keine weißen Sättel, aber ist nur mein Geschmack. Bike würde ich so nehmen. Nicht. Bei mir ist M das absolute Maximum


----------



## dogdaysunrise (3. Mai 2020)

good.times schrieb:


> Der Zug der Sattelstütze ist intern verlegt - allerdings noch durch die untere Öffnung. Beim Aufbau mit Umwerfer hab ich dessen Zug und den der Moveloc beide von unten rein und wieder raus geführt und jetzt erstmal so gelassen, bis der bestellte „ZTTO Dropper Lever“ kommt und den Standardhebel ersetzt.
> 
> Und warum das trotz XL Rahmen so gedrungen aussieht - keine Ahnung... ?


Ich habe das so verlegt, müsstest du aber 2 Löcher bohren.
Ich hab es mit Liteville abgesprochen und meine Garantie bleibt gültig. Das Kabel durch das U-Förmige Oberrohr zu bekommen ist absolut frimelig und erfordert Engelsgeduld.


----------



## good.times (3. Mai 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich mag allerdings keine weißen Sättel, aber ist nur mein Geschmack.



Stimmt, der passt nicht wirklich. Ist noch vom alten Rad und hat da deutlich besser gepasst als zum Raw Rahmen jetzt. Da ich mit dem Modell gerade auf längeren Touren aber sowieso nie so richtig happy geworden bin, soll er ersetzt werden sobald mir ein passender SQlab 611 vor die Flinte läuft.



dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Das Kabel durch das U-Förmige Oberrohr zu bekommen ist absolut frimelig und erfordert Engelsgeduld.



Frag mal, ich hab da zwei Züge durchgefriemelt... bin fast wahnsinnig geworden.


----------



## mokka_ (7. Mai 2020)

Entspannte Runde gefahren bei einem Traum von Wetter.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (17. Mai 2020)

Gestern den sauberen zustand nach dem service genutzt  und wieder mal ein paar aktuelle bilder gemacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 101 (21. Mai 2020)

..mit schwarzem Rockerarm gefällt mir noch besser.. Nur noch ein Vario Spin +/-1.5 und eine Magura Stütze und dann ist es okay..


----------



## sunabsolute (22. Mai 2020)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Gestern den sauberen zustand nach dem service genutzt  und wieder mal ein paar aktuelle bilder gemacht ...


Nice! Bisher mein Favorit. Ich mag grün...


----------



## Ghoste (22. Mai 2020)

sunabsolute schrieb:


> Nice! Bisher mein Favorit. Ich mag grün...


Finde ich auch super den Aufbau von @Mr. Svonda 

Da mein 601 Aufbau jetzt beinahe final ist, brauch ich ja wieder ein neues Projekt  
Was kostet denn „einmal farbiges 301“ ungefähr? Basis wäre das klassische schwarze Elox.


----------



## Mr. Svonda (23. Mai 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Was kostet denn „einmal farbiges 301“ ungefähr? Basis wäre das klassische schwarze Elox.


Für den kompletten farbwechsel von schwarz auf grün, also auseinanderbauen/glasperlstrahlen/eloxieren/zusammenbauen habe ich ca. 700CH bezahlt. Wenn du einen RAW rahmen nimmst ist der aufwand sicher geringer, das ergebnis aber etwas anders. TF-bikes nimmt z.B. RAW rahmen zum eloxieren und das finish ist da dann anders.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (23. Mai 2020)

Mr. Svonda schrieb:


> Für den kompletten farbwechsel von schwarz auf grün, also auseinanderbauen/glasperlstrahlen/eloxieren/zusammenbauen habe ich ca. 700CH bezahlt. Wenn du einen RAW rahmen nimmst ist der aufwand sicher geringer, das ergebnis aber etwas anders. TF-bikes nimmt z.B. RAW rahmen zum eloxieren und das finish ist da dann anders.



Ich finde mein schwarzes inzwischen auch ziemlich langeweilig und hatte bei der Radstation Lindau angefragt, bei meinem 301 die Lager zu wechseln und den Rahmen pulverbeschichten zu lassen.

Dort wurde mir eine Preisrahmen von 500-700€ genannt.

Ich werde es jetzt wohl selber machen.

Zerlegen
bei der freien Bikewerkstatt Lager auspressen lassen 20€
Pulverbeschichten bei Götz in Stuttgart Fellbach ca. 120-150€
neue Lager besorgen (??€)
wieder Einpressen 20€
Zusammenbauen.


----------



## mokka_ (30. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (30. Mai 2020)

...falscher Thread ??‍♂️


----------



## litefreak (2. Juni 2020)




----------



## Mayrus (22. Juni 2020)

kleines Treffen mit nem Kumpel bei mir im Garten, drei mal gleicher Rahmen aber sieht dann doch irgendwie drei mal anders aus :-D


----------



## manuel2603 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo Liteville Gemeinde,

Hat jemand sein MK14/MK15 in RAW mit einer RS Pike Ultimate, in der *Farbe "GLOSS SILVER*" aufgebaut und könnte dazu ein Bild posten?
A

besten dank im voraus


----------



## waldlaeufer42 (24. Juni 2020)

Zwei der Bilder habe ich zwar schon in einem anderen Thread veröffentlicht, aber  weil es so schön ist, hier nochmal ?

301 Mk15 XL Enduro 160mm
Rote Rock Shock Lyrik Ultimate 170 mm
Vr 29“ Hr 27,5“


----------



## IBEX73 (25. Juni 2020)

waldlaeufer42 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1071354Anhang anzeigen 1071355
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schee!
Wieviel Vorlauf hat die Gabel?


----------



## nope 75 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
301 aus 2005 von mir seit Dezember 2007 gefahren mit Urahn MK15 Trail.
2927 140 130
XT 1×12
Mein neues Gefährt.
Beide in Größe M wiegen ca 14,2 Kilo.
VG
Ralf


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Juni 2020)

son Vergleichbild muss ich auch mal machen
MK15 XL vs. MK8 L
da sieht man erst einmal was sich in Punkto Geometrie und auch Verarbeitung getan hat


----------



## Ghoste (25. Juni 2020)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Beide in Größe M wiegen ca 14,2 Kilo.



Über 14 kg?!   
Was ist denn daran so schweres verbaut?


----------



## Mayrus (27. Juni 2020)

Endlich passt das Ding auch auf das Auto ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (27. Juni 2020)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Über 14 kg?!
> Was ist denn daran so schweres verbaut?


Was meinst Du sollte es den wiegen?


----------



## terryx (27. Juni 2020)

Auf der LV-HP wird die Enduro-Werksmaschine mit XT-Ausstattung und Alu-Laufrädern mit 13,8 Kg angegeben (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das für einen M-Rahmen gilt). Wenn man dann noch etwaige Toleranzen und Ausstattungsunterschiede berücksichtigt, könnte das schon passen.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (27. Juni 2020)

Aber ja, 14,2kg sind prima.


----------



## mokka_ (27. Juni 2020)

Die Zeiten wo LV 301 um die 12 KG wogen sind vorbei!


----------



## Deleted 310950 (27. Juni 2020)

Geometrien und somit die Rahmen werden ja auch immer läääääääänger. Da haben wir den Salat


----------



## mokka_ (27. Juni 2020)

Wollte mich ja nicht beschweren ;-). Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!


----------



## Ghoste (27. Juni 2020)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Was meinst Du sollte es den wiegen?





mokka_ schrieb:


> Die Zeiten wo LV 301 um die 12 KG wogen sind vorbei!



Ah okay, ging an mir vorbei :-D
Mein mk11/2 war bis zuletzt bei ca 12,6 kg.
Daher die Nachfrage.
Aber kein „Leichtbau“ Trailbike, sonder schon eher Richtung Enduro ausgerichtet.
Mein derzeitig neu aufgebautes 601 mk4 ist auch unter 14kg.
(Und das mit ü1kg Reifen, die ich egtl sonst nicht fahren wollte. Sonst komme ich wahrscheinlich auf 13,6-13,7kg mit „Normalbereifeung“. Und das ohne die c33i sonst wäre ich ich bei deutlich unter 13,5kg)

Konnte bei deinem Aufbau jetzt keine besonders schweren Teile erkennen. Eben darum auch die Frage...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Juni 2020)

es ist nur eine Frage der richtigen Waage....


----------



## mokka_ (28. Juni 2020)

Meines hat um die 14 Kg. MK14 mit 27,5" ging mit knappen 13 Kg von der Waage. Ich finde aber 14 +- in 29" mit guten Reifen ist in Ordnung für das Einsatzgebiet. Und ja 601 ist nicht wesentlich schwerer als ein 301. Fährt sich halt anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (29. Juni 2020)

terryx schrieb:


> Auf der LV-HP wird die Enduro-Werksmaschine mit XT-Ausstattung und Alu-Laufrädern mit 13,8 Kg angegeben (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das für einen M-Rahmen gilt). Wenn man dann noch etwaige Toleranzen und Ausstattungsunterschiede berücksichtigt, könnte das schon passen.


Die Pedale wurden in dem Fall mitgewogen, dann passt das schon


----------



## nope 75 (29. Juni 2020)




----------



## dogdaysunrise (29. Juni 2020)

Das mittlere


----------



## nope 75 (29. Juni 2020)

Mein altes, zu Zeiten als es noch 10,7 Kilo wog ?


----------



## RaceFace67 (1. Juli 2020)

12,7, frisch aufgebaut:


----------



## Mayrus (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rost77 (3. Juli 2020)

@Mayrus : schaut gut aus 
ist das ein 26er Laufrad in einer 27,5er Gabel?


----------



## IBEX73 (3. Juli 2020)

So sauber ist´s nie wieder....













Testfahrt


----------



## Mayrus (3. Juli 2020)

Rost77 schrieb:


> @Mayrus : schaut gut aus
> ist das ein 26er Laufrad in einer 27,5er Gabel?


Danke ? da hat einer n gutes Auge???, ne is n 27,5er reifen in ner 29er Gabel. Will evtl auf scaled umsteigen und fahr jetz aktuell die neue 36er auf dem alten LRS - ohne Probleme ??


----------



## StephanR1 (3. Juli 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> So sauber ist´s nie wieder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Shigura?
MT 5 oder 7 Sattel?
Shimano oder Magura Bremsleitung?


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Juli 2020)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist du mit der Shigura?
> MT 5 oder 7 Sattel?
> Shimano oder Magura Bremsleitung?



Habe die Bremskonfiguration an allen drei Rädern  (3-6-9) gefahren,für meine Zwecke gibts nix besseres/preisWERTES......Schwarzer Sattel= MT5,Leitung Magura,Griff +Verschraubung Saint,Beläge TS Power,Disc TS 223mm vo,200mm Magura hi.
Am 6er seit 2 Jahren und mehreren 100000 hm Bremsleistung NIE entlüften müssen.....,und das obwohl auch die 223er Disc ab und an tiefstdunkelblau angelaufen war-bin halt ein etwas schwerer Angstbremser.

Und keiner fragt nach meinem geilen Home-Northshore....


----------



## StephanR1 (4. Juli 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Habe die Bremskonfiguration an allen drei Rädern  (3-6-9) gefahren,für meine Zwecke gibts nix besseres/preisWERTES......Schwarzer Sattel= MT5,Leitung Magura,Griff +Verschraubung Saint,Beläge TS Power,Disc TS 223mm vo,200mm Magura hi.
> Am 6er seit 2 Jahren und mehreren 100000 hm Bremsleistung NIE entlüften müssen.....,und das obwohl auch die 223er Disc ab und an tiefstdunkelblau angelaufen war-bin halt ein etwas schwerer Angstbremser.
> 
> Und keiner fragt nach meinem geilen Home-Northshore....


Fahre die XTR 985 und musste außer Beläge wechseln seit 2014 auch nichts machen. In den Alpen könnte sie etwas standfester sein. Ich schau mal bei eBay nach einem MT5 Sattel, sobald die Beläge an der XTR runter sind


----------



## biker-wug (5. Juli 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Und keiner fragt nach meinem geilen Home Northshore....



Doch den hab ich mir gerade angeschaut und überlegt wie er wohl weitergeht...


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. Juli 2020)

Aufgefallen ist er mir auch! Dachte noch, ob der shrill dazu gehört...


----------



## FR-Sniper (5. Juli 2020)

StephanR1 schrieb:


> Fahre die XTR 985 und musste außer Beläge wechseln seit 2014 auch nichts machen. In den Alpen könnte sie etwas standfester sein. Ich schau mal bei eBay nach einem MT5 Sattel, sobald die Beläge an der XTR runter sind


alternativ kannst auch nach einem ZEE oder Saint Sattel schauen, funzt auch 1a!


----------



## Jan35i (25. August 2020)

Sooooo, ich bekenne Farbe. Die Linke Seite ist schwarz stealth. 
Upgrade auf 1x11 XT und eeeeeeendlich mal gewogen. XL MK11-2, Scaled 27,5/26, 170mm Reverb 34,9mm, Soloair Pike mit AWK, 13,4kg im Mittel nach fünf Messungen mit der Kofferwaage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HAT (3. September 2020)

Sodele.....fertig optimiert. 28er Kettenblatt, Titanschrauben wo möglich, Gabel Innereien rausgeschmissen.....es gibt vorläufig nichts mehr zu basteln. 
Ich bin echt begeistert???


----------



## Deleted 310950 (3. September 2020)

HAT schrieb:


> Sodele.....fertig optimiert. 28er Kettenblatt, Titanschrauben wo möglich, Gabel Innereien rausgeschmissen.....es gibt vorläufig nichts mehr zu basteln.
> Ich bin echt begeistert???Anhang anzeigen 1110170Anhang anzeigen 1110171


Sehr schön!!


PS: Laut dem Test von _pinkbike_, hat das Mk15 auch eine widerstandsfähigere Legierung gegenüber dem Mk14 bekommen. Hoffentlich hat sich das warten damit zumindest "etwas" ausgezahlt.


----------



## DocB (3. September 2020)

HAT schrieb:


> Gabel Innereien rausgeschmissen


? aber dann neue rein getan?


----------



## alteoma301 (4. September 2020)

HAT schrieb:


> Gabel Innereien rausgeschmissen





DocB schrieb:


> ? aber dann neue rein getan?



In meiner gabel ist nach einer längeren Abfahrt auch nur noch heisse Luft


----------



## LeFritzz (4. September 2020)

JohnSmith schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!
> 
> 
> PS: Laut dem Test von _pinkbike_, hat das Mk15 auch eine widerstandsfähigere Legierung gegenüber dem Mk14 bekommen. Hoffentlich hat sich das warten damit zumindest "etwas" ausgezahlt.


Das Mk15 hat eine andere Legierung.
Und es hat völlig andere Schweißnähte als die bisherigen Modelle, das ist sehr deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## tommi101 (4. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Mk15 hat eine andere Legierung....


Vielleicht auch etwas dellenresistenter...??
Ich hatte mit dem MK10 und MK13 zwar nie Probleme diesbzgl., aber wäre sicher fein wenn das Unterrohr nochmals stabiler geworden ist. 

Hat jemand ne Info ob dieses Jahr nochmal MK15 XL in worksfinish kommen?


----------



## Deleted 310950 (4. September 2020)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch etwas dellenresistenter...??
> Ich hatte mit dem MK10 und MK13 zwar nie Probleme diesbzgl., aber wäre sicher fein wenn das Unterrohr nochmals stabiler geworden ist.


Meines Wissens gehört das zum Rahmenkonzept von Liteville... die großen Rohrdurchmesser bei geringen Wandstärken, was auch ein Grund für die konkurrenzlosen Gewichte und Steifigkeiten ist, allerdings die Rahmen aber auch dellenanfälliger machen dürfte.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (4. September 2020)

tommi101 schrieb:


> dellenresistenter...??





JohnSmith schrieb:


> auch dellenanfälliger


ich weiß nicht was ihr meint.....


----------



## dogdaysunrise (4. September 2020)

Das ist für mich Marketing geblubber.
Da werden es ein paar % dies mehr und das weniger in der Legierung sein.
Ebenso kann ich nicht zustimmen dass die Schweißnähte laut pinkbike Reporter die schönsten sind,  die er je gesehen hat.
Nicolai Schweißnähte sehen genauso aus.
Und ich persönlich finde die an meinem MK11 schöner als die an den neuen Modellen, da diese geschliffen und glatt aussehen fast wie damals bei Klein, bei den neuen ists eben eher die Schuppenoptik a la Nicolai. Reine Geschmackssache.
Ansonsten ist alles beim "alten" und eben normale Vor- und Nachteile von Aluminium. Grosse Rohre, Steifigkeit aber dünnwandig und daher auch dellenanfälliger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (4. September 2020)

Ne Delle bekommt doch jeder Rahmen genau so wie ne Türe vom PKW. 

Oder halt ne Coladose ;-).

Ein Carbonrahmen verreckt aber!!


----------



## LeFritzz (4. September 2020)

Also ich denke auch, dass so ein Stoß, wie jener der die Delle auf dem Bild hier oben verursacht hat, von jedem Carbonrahmen mit Totalausfall quittiert werden dürfte.

Und ich denke, dass es schon eines recht groben "Aufhäufelns" bedarf, um so eine Delle reinzuknallen.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Und ich denke, dass es schon eines recht groben "Aufhäufelns" bedarf, um so eine Delle reinzuknallen.


das muss ich dich leider enttäuschen!
Das Bike ist mir lediglich im Stand (ohne Fahrer) aufgrund einer Windböe umgefallen und seitlich an eine Steinkante gekippt die geschätzt ca 30cm hoch ist. Der gesamte Kippwinkel lag schätzungsweise irgendwo zw. 45° bis 60°, sprich das Bike ist noch nicht einmal mit Schmackes eingeschlagen
Ich war jedenfalls sehr erstaunt, dass so etwas solche eine Delle hinterlässt.
An der Stelle sind die Alurohre offensichtlich ziemlich dünn und die restlichen Umstände waren dann einfach unglücklich.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass ein Carbonrahmen dabei zum Totalausfall wird, vorausgesetzt das Material wird richtig eingesetzt.  

Btw. mein MK8 hat fast an der gleichen Stelle ebenfalls eine Delle. Da war es aber wenigstens ein richtiger Sturz beim fahren und mit mir 0,1t schweren Brocken oben drauf, der auch noch mehr oder weniger auf dem liegenden Bike gelandet ist.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. September 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...
> Das Bike ist mir lediglich im Stand (ohne Fahrer) aufgrund einer Windböe umgefallen und seitlich an eine Steinkante gekippt die geschätzt ca 30cm hoch ist. Der gesamte Kippwinkel lag schätzungsweise irgendwo zw. 45° bis 60° ...


Bei so einem Umfallen schlägt das Bike "mit Schmackes" auf.
Dazu kommt das Auftreffen auf eine schrfe Kante, also eine grosse Kraft verteilt auf eine sehr kleine Fläche.
Das ist das, was ich mit "ordentlichem Aufhäufeln" gemeint hatte.
Es begegnet mir immer wieder, dass über gewisse Kräfte und (Dreh-)Momente sehr impressionistische Vorstellungen verbreitet sind.


----------



## zuki (5. September 2020)

Trotz allem sind die 301er Rahmen ziemliche Dellenmagneten, da schließe ich mich @Bjoern_U.  einfach mal an. Dafür ist dann eine Nicolai aber auch deutlich schwerer, verzeihen aber eher das Umfallen beim fotografieren. Und das passiert mir (zu) oft. 

Ansonsten kann ich nicht behaupten, dass Carbonrahmen unbedingt anfälliger sind. Persönlich habe ich gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht. Auch wenn ich einen schön verarbeiteten Alurahmen als alter Sack einem Kohlefaserrahmen noch immer vorziehe.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Es begegnet mir immer wieder, dass über gewisse Kräfte und (Dreh-)Momente sehr impressionistische Vorstellungen verbreitet sind.


du willst mir also erzählen, dass das Bike wenn es einfach nur umkippt und das noch nicht einmal komplett sondern nur aus der Senkrechten gegen den Stein kippt, mehr "gewisse Kräfte" entwickelt als wenn ich mich im steilen Gelände mit ca. 10-15 km/h auf die Fresse lege und mit meinen 0,1t auch noch auf dem Bike lande?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (5. September 2020)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> du willst mir also erzählen, dass das Bike wenn es einfach nur umkippt und das noch nicht einmal komplett sondern nur aus der Senkrechten gegen den Stein kippt, mehr "gewisse Kräfte" entwickelt als wenn ich mich im steilen Gelände mit ca. 10-15 km/h auf die Fresse lege und mit meinen 0,1t auch noch auf dem Bike lande?


Ich denke nicht, dass ich sowas geschriben habe.


----------



## Deleted 310950 (5. September 2020)

zuki schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nicht behaupten, dass Carbonrahmen unbedingt anfälliger sind. Persönlich habe ich gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht.


Je nach Art des Treffers definitiv schon. Da habe ich wiederum so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. September 2020)

dem MK15 mal wieder etwas Lago-Schotter gegönnt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. September 2020)

zur Info, der 407a braucht man nicht ausprobieren
wenn auch stellenweise ganz nett, ist es dann doch mehr BBS als mir lieb ist. Und zwar hoch wie runter


----------



## schuberth1 (22. September 2020)

JohnSmith schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!
> 
> 
> PS: Laut dem Test von _pinkbike_, hat das Mk15 auch eine widerstandsfähigere Legierung gegenüber dem Mk14 bekommen. Hoffentlich hat sich das warten damit zumindest "etwas" ausgezahlt.



Was verstehst du unter widerstandsfähiger Legierung?
Mein MK 15 in RAW schaut echt bescheiden aus, denn jeder Schweisstropfen gibt einen Flecken auf dem Alu, der nicht mehr weg zubekommen ist.
Man sollte auch mit den Reinigern aufpassen, Zitronenstein ist nicht zu empfehlen, da wird der Rahmen schnell dunkel. Alu reagiert auf Säuren.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (22. September 2020)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter widerstandsfähiger Legierung?
> Mein MK 15 in RAW schaut echt bescheiden aus, denn jeder Schweisstropfen gibt einen Flecken auf dem Alu, der nicht mehr weg zubekommen ist.
> Man sollte auch mit den Reinigern aufpassen, Zitronenstein ist nicht zu empfehlen, da wird der Rahmen schnell dunkel. Alu reagiert auf Säuren.


Mit dem grauen Polierschwamm kriegst das weg. Sollte beim Rahmen dabei gewesen sein. Wenn nicht Baumarkt. Danach Finish Line Showroom bicycle polish, dann sieht das aus wie neu!


----------



## talisman (22. September 2020)

MK7 rocks


----------



## Deleted 310950 (22. September 2020)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter widerstandsfähiger Legierung?
> Mein MK 15 in RAW schaut echt bescheiden aus, denn jeder Schweisstropfen gibt einen Flecken auf dem Alu, der nicht mehr weg zubekommen ist.
> Man sollte auch mit den Reinigern aufpassen, Zitronenstein ist nicht zu empfehlen, da wird der Rahmen schnell dunkel. Alu reagiert auf Säuren.


Denke da ja eher an die Zähigkeit des Materials, weniger an die Oberfläche und deren makelloses Aussehen. Weiß aber letztlich nicht, worauf sich die „stärkere Legierung“ bezieht, von der da die Rede ist. Alu ist unbehandelt ja schon immer recht schwierig gewesen. Findest du denn, dass das Mk15 im Verhältnis zu anderen unbehandelten Alu-Rahmen anfälliger ist, was die Oberfläche angeht?


----------



## dasArt (22. September 2020)

Basis 301 Enduro MK15 in 29/27.5 Bereifung. Eigentlich sind nur kleine Details geändert worden, Schwarz in die Grundfarbe und dazu blaue Akzente. Es gibt immer was zum schrauben ...


----------



## alteoma301 (22. September 2020)

hast du die teile selber lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasArt (23. September 2020)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> hast du die teile selber lackiert?


Ja, mir gefällt dieses Blau ... Außer an den Bremsscheiben, dass ist Alu eloxiert.


----------



## terryx (23. September 2020)

dasArt schrieb:


> Basis 301 Enduro MK15 in 29/27.5 Bereifung. Eigentlich sind nur kleine Details geändert worden, Schwarz in die Grundfarbe und dazu blaue Akzente. Es gibt immer was zum schrauben ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1121099


Ist das ein XXL-Rahmen?


----------



## alteoma301 (23. September 2020)

terryx schrieb:


> Ist das ein XXL-Rahmen?


na sichi


----------



## dasArt (24. September 2020)

Ja, XXL ;-) ...


----------



## Jerome (1. November 2020)

Hallo,
ich werde jetzt bestimmt reichlich Verbalkloppe bekommen, aber da dieses hier ja eine Galerie ist poste ich mal mein Erdferkel hier rein.
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, alle Züge sind zu lang nur der HR-Zug ist zu (viel) kurz, für eine Proberunde reichte die Fixierung.
Habe leider die falsche Seite geknipst, da sieht man die Schaltung besser, ich glaube das fährt hier keiner.  
Ist eine 5 Gang Sturmey Nabe


Gruß Jerome


----------



## Dude77 (1. November 2020)

Jerome schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werde jetzt bestimmt reichlich Verbalkloppe bekommen, aber da dieses hier ja eine Galerie ist poste ich mal mein Erdferkel hier rein.
> Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, alle Züge sind zu lang nur der HR-Zug ist zu (viel) kurz, für eine Proberunde reichte die Fixierung.
> Habe leider die falsche Seite geknipst, da sieht man die Schaltung besser, ich glaube das fährt hier keiner.
> ...


Gabs das Rad in Deiner Größe nicht mehr?


----------



## EL_Se (1. November 2020)

Wobei das ding schon ein XL ist....
Wie groß bist du?


----------



## talisman (1. November 2020)

Die alten MKs sind mit der Geo für‘s Pacen genial. Ich nutze meins inzwischen als Gravelbike 😉


----------



## Jerome (1. November 2020)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Wobei das ding schon ein XL ist....
> Wie groß bist du?


192 cm groß bin ich bei ausreichend Lebendgewicht  
Leider gab es den Rahmen nicht in XXL (also zu dem Preis). 175 € inkl Dämpfer + Steuersatz fand ich jetzt als nicht zu teuer um endlich mal in den Genus eines 301er zu kommen.
Da der Rest noch im Keller hin, war die Versuchung groß sich ein Spaßhobel zu bauen.
Ich fühle mich aber puddelwohl auf ihm.  Lediglich der Vorbau muss noch tiefer, ich habe leider den gewünschten Vorbei noch nicht Keller gefunden, aber er ist da irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genius920 (28. Dezember 2020)

MK14 XXL von 2018.... lediglich Skinwall Reifen und goldene Kette, Saint Bremse und Hope Pedale


----------



## Deleted 61187 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hab mein Mk11 beim Götz zum Pulvern gegeben und neu aufgebaut.
Neue Lager mit dem Werkzeug von @StephanR1, Gabel mit spray.bike Dosen umgefärbt, Komplettservice und neue Decals drauf.
Und zu Weihnachten gabs dann noch ne GX Eagle mit X1 Carbon Kurbel.


----------



## herbstl78 (29. Dezember 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1177850
> Hab mein Mk11 beim Götz zum Pulvern gegeben und neu aufgebaut.
> Neue Lager mit dem Werkzeug von @StephanR1, Gabel mit spray.bike Dosen umgefärbt, Komplettservice und neue Decals drauf.


schaut lässig aus, was hast für einen Dämpfer drinnen, irgend ein spezieller tune?


----------



## Deleted 61187 (29. Dezember 2020)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> schaut lässig aus, was hast für einen Dämpfer drinnen, irgend ein spezieller tune?


Danke. Dämpfer ist ein Monarch+ mit Helmchen Tune wegen >90kg.


----------



## Jabberwoky (29. Dezember 2020)

discodoener schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1177850
> Hab mein Mk11 beim Götz zum Pulvern gegeben und neu aufgebaut.
> Neue Lager mit dem Werkzeug von @StephanR1, Gabel mit spray.bike Dosen umgefärbt, Komplettservice und neue Decals drauf.
> Und zu Weihnachten gabs dann noch ne GX Eagle mit X1 Carbon Kurbel.


Sehr schön, das blau kommt ungefähr auch nach meinem Wunsch  
Welche RAL nummer ist das? Hast du zufällig Rahmen vor und nach der Lackierung gewogen. 
Das "v" ist absichtlich schwarz, ist ja bei raw in rot?

Ist auch blöd, momentan komme ich nicht nach Lubu, werd den Rahmen dann schicken müssen.


----------



## uphillking (29. Dezember 2020)

Obacht. Nicht dass es noch für ein Yeti gehalten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61187 (30. Dezember 2020)

uphillking schrieb:


> Obacht. Nicht dass es noch für ein Yeti gehalten wird.


Haha, Bin grade auf Insta auf das Foto gestoßen.

@Jabberwoky RAL5018 - leider den Gewichtszuwachs durchs Pulvern nicht gewogen. 
Das rote V liegt noch im Keller, kommt evt. über den Klarlack.


----------



## trailterror (30. Dezember 2020)

Gewicht Pulver-Elox müssten 200/300 gr sein


----------



## DocB (30. Dezember 2020)

Ist das 26"? Schaut gut aus.. sollte ich auch mal machen...


----------



## alteoma301 (30. Dezember 2020)

Das 301 mk10 durfte dieses Jahr mit nach La Palma auf den Canaren fliegen. Hat sich dort ausgezeichnet  geschlagen, obgleich das Gelände dort nicht viel verzeiht. Aufbau: 27.5"/27.5", 180mm/160mm, Procore


----------



## Deleted 61187 (30. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Ist das 26"? Schaut gut aus.. sollte ich auch mal machen...


Danke. Ist ein L. Vorne 27.5“ in 2.5, hinten 27,5“ in 2.3. Werde aber vermutlich hinten wieder auf 26 zurückgehen, weils sich bergab besser anfühlt.


----------



## Schattenseite (31. Dezember 2020)

Hier Mal mein treuer Begleiter.


----------



## LeFritzz (31. Dezember 2020)

Prinzessin 88 schrieb:


> Hier Mal mein treuer Begleiter.


Lass mich mal raten.
Kein Boost, wenn ich dass vom Bild her richtig einschätze.
Also vor Mk13.
Kein Duolink (kann mich täuschen, das sieht man nicht so genau auf dem Bild). Also kein Mk12.
Es ist ein Mk11. Darauf lässt auch der Eingang in das Sattelrohr für den Zug der Sattelstütze schliessen.
Grösse ist L wegen der Strebe Oberrohr zum Sattelrohr. Für mehr als L ist diese strebe zu flach.

Richtig? Oder bitte Korrekturen nennen.

Alles Gute für 2021.


----------



## uphillking (31. Dezember 2020)

Uii, die Bremsleitungen haste aber ganz schön vergewaltigt...


----------



## Schattenseite (31. Dezember 2020)

DaFriiitz Mk13 / L


----------



## Schattenseite (31. Dezember 2020)

uphillking schrieb:


> Uii, die Bremsleitungen haste aber ganz schön vergewaltigt...


Passt schon so ,bei den letzten 2 LV mk5/8 war das fast identisch.Passt wackelt und hat Luft.Ein schönes Neues Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (1. Januar 2021)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Lass mich mal raten.
> Kein Boost, wenn ich dass vom Bild her richtig einschätze.
> Also vor Mk13.
> Kein Duolink (kann mich täuschen, das sieht man nicht so genau auf dem Bild). Also kein Mk12.
> ...


Kennst dich gut aus! Darauf würde ich auch tippen. Ich "reg" mich immer auf wenn sie auf Facebook fragen welche größe das bike ist, wenn man ganz klar XXL erkennen kann. Lol


----------



## Jerome (12. Januar 2021)

Nach etlichen Kilometern hat das Erdferkel nun Schutzbleche bekommen.
Der Negativvorbau ist wirklich ein großer Schritt in Richtung persönliche Wohlfühlposition gewesen.
Die fünf Gänge mit ihren 25% Schritten sind nur an Steigungen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Und Ja einmal im Monat wird es gewaschen , ich mag diesen benutzen Style.


----------



## dasArt (12. Januar 2021)

Jerome schrieb:


> Nach etlichen Kilometern hat das Erdferkel nun Schutzbleche bekommen.
> Der Negativvorbau ist wirklich ein großer Schritt in Richtung persönliche Wohlfühlposition gewesen.
> Die fünf Gänge mit ihren 25% Schritten sind nur an Steigungen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> Und Ja einmal im Monat wird es gewaschen , ich mag diesen benutzen Style.


So ein schönes Bike, wusste nicht, dass es das auch in hässlich gibt ... fehlt zum Vorbau, den Schutzblechen und dem Fahrradständer doch nur noch ein Gepäckträger ... am besten 2, vorne geht doch bestimmt auch einer ... sorry für meine persönliche Meinung, aber so ein grundsätzlich geiles Bike so vermurkst zu sehen, tut weh ...


----------



## Jerome (12. Januar 2021)

Danke fürs Feedback, Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung es ist ein super Bike.

Das ist das schöne an den persönliches Meinungen sie tun in der Regel keinen weh.
Gepäckträger habe ich auf Dauer dann an meine Hardtails geschraubt .

Und du hast recht , schöner ist es natürlich ohne den ganzen Firlefanz, aber mag es halt lieber alltagstauglich.
Im Frühjahr ist der Krempel ja wieder ab, ist halt aktuell das Winterfell.

Aber was ist das Problem an dem Vorbau?


----------



## dasArt (12. Januar 2021)

Jerome schrieb:


> Danke fürs Feedback, Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung es ist ein super Bike.
> 
> Das ist das schöne an den persönliches Meinungen sie tun in der Regel keinen weh.
> Gepäckträger habe ich auf Dauer dann an meine Hardtails geschraubt .
> ...


Das war ein emotionales Feedback aufgrund des Eindrucks den das Bild bei mir hinterlassen hatte. Letzten Endes ist meine persönliche Meinung jedoch absolut irrelevant, Du musst Dich da wohl fühlen! Und wenn Dir der Vorbau dabei hilft, passt alles ...


----------



## Deleted 61187 (12. Januar 2021)

301 als Pendlerrad mit Nabendynamo, Schutzblechen und 5Gang Nabe kann man schon machen, ist dann halt....
... kein Mountainbike mehr.

Für sowas hab ich nen Crosser - da muss ich nach dem Winter wenigstens keine Hinterbaulager und Federelemente warten. Und die Sitzposition ist auch eher Aerodynamisch.


----------



## Jerome (12. Januar 2021)

Alles gut bei mir, 
Von mir sollte die Antwort auf keinen knatschig rüberkommen, wenn dem so war sorry und versprochen ich lese beim nächsten mal noch mal über meinen Text drüber.
Ist doch ein Bilderforum., man lädt was hoch und es wird fair geurteilt.

Zum Vorbau hatte nur gefragt, denn manchmal kommen ja auch Tipps die einem das Leben auf dem Bike erleichtern.

Den Hinweis mit dem Crosser hatte ich auch mal verfolgt, nach einen Winter waren alle Teile dran, die aus einem Crosser dann wohl ein "Trekkingrad" machen,  ist vermutlich mein Fetisch.

Muss ich wenn ich Schutzbleche, Ständer und den anderen Rottz abschraube keine Lager mehr nach dem Winter warten? Hey, war nur Spaß!


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Januar 2021)

Mir kommt bei der Sattelüberhöhung noch in den Sinn, dass das Bike definitiv zu klein erscheint. Aber wie schon von dir bemerkt. Alles persönlich und so lange du dich damit wohlfühlst und es geil findest - perfekt. Hat jeder das Recht auf sein Pläsierchen.  Ist das so gedacht, dass du mit derart tiefer Lenkposition fährst? Baust du ab und zu um? Und warum dann egtl. das 301? Macht bei so einem krassen Umbau nicht mehr Sinn, in Richtung Gravel zu gehen und so ein Bike zu optimieren? Das sieht mir ja schon aus, wie ein 75er oder 90er mit -25° Neigung oder? Ist schon ein heftiger Eingriff in die Geometrie.

Mein Bike ist mir persönlich halt auch zu klein und deswegen hab´ ich den Sattel ganz hinter geschoben, die Sattelstütze weiter rausgeholt (bei ´ner Dropper etwas nervig) und einen 75er statt 50er Vorbau montiert. Kann man machen aber die Geo des eigentlichen Bikes ist dann trotzdem im Eimer, weil die Effekte die Lenkwinkel, Sitzwinkel und Sitzposition egtl. vollkommen ausgehebelt und zunichte gemacht werden. Stattdessen macht es mehr Sinn, in einen Rahmen zu investieren, der die passende Größe hat. Musste ich leider auch eher schmerzhaft lernen, dass die Angaben der Hersteller hier nicht immer das gelbe vom Ei sind. Nicht umsonst haben sich Geometriewerte in den letzten Jahren geändert. Ich bspw. würde mit meinen 181/89 nach aktuellem Stand vermutlich zu einem XL-Rahmen beim MK15 mit 50er oder 45er Vorbau greifen.

Aber wie eingangs geschrieben: Jedem sein Pläsierchen und jeder wie er mag.


----------



## terryx (12. Januar 2021)

Jerome schrieb:


> Aber was ist das Problem an dem Vorbau?


Vielleicht bezog sich das auf die Länge des Vorbaus? Ist ja mittlerweile absolut unüblich und 'very old school'. Hatte früher am MK8 zunächst auch aus alter Gewohnheit einen 120mm-Vorbau gefahren - aber dann nach einiger Zeit festgestellt dass ein 70er bzw. danach 50er viel besser passt . Schon mal probiert?

Ansonsten: ein 301 ist immer schön, auch als Pendlerrad .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerome (12. Januar 2021)

Ein XXL wäre vermutlich die bessere Wahl, leider habe ich keinen Rahmen für kleines Geld bekommen.
Die Leute trennen sich einfach nur selten preiswert von guten Sachen. Werde meines ja auch nicht sofort abgeben.

Die starke Sattelüberhöhung kommt noch aus der Rennradzeit. Mit über 50 Jahren darf ich vermutlich auch "noch" "very old school" sein ;-)
Ich sollte mal an meiner Sitzposition arbeiten, vermutlich fährt es sich auch weniger mit Panik in den Augen, wenn man auf dem Bock nicht wie Michael Groß am Startblock lauernd sitzt und es steil runter geht.

Werde mal einen anderen Vorbau probieren, der aktuelle hat negativ 45° und ist glaube ich 100 lang.
Noch tiefer und der Lenker passt unter die Mittelstange durch ;-)

*Pendlerrad *finde ich richtig gut, so hat noch keiner mein Rad genannt. Das gefällt mir, das hat Charme.


----------



## dasArt (12. Januar 2021)

Old-school muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein. Berg hoch funktioniert es bestimmt auch super, aber berg ab, hätte ich in der Position vermutlich die Hosen voll ;-) ... ich habe am Anfang bei mir auch einen langen Vorbau ausprobiert, dachte ich bräuchte mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Bin aber schnell wieder auf den 30er zurück gegangen ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Januar 2021)

Jerome schrieb:


> Mit über 50 Jahren darf ich vermutlich auch "noch" "very old school" sein ;-)


als ü50 kann ich dir sagen, es wird Zeit mal Neues auszuprobieren!


----------



## DocB (12. Januar 2021)

Hier auch Ü50.. werde wohl LV verlassen - mich ärgert als M-Fahrer die Trinkflaschenproblematik... und so eine Kofferraum im Unterrohr wäre auch fein.
- oder doch MK15 ?? hat jemand eins abzugeben?


----------



## Welshfarmer (12. Januar 2021)

War am Wochenende auf der berg hinter mine hof. Hier mein Deutsche Schlitten spielt neben ein Englische Schmuckstuck!


----------



## dasboesebock (28. Januar 2021)

uphillking schrieb:


> Obacht. Nicht dass es noch für ein Yeti gehalten wird.


Ich hab leider keins schniff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (7. Februar 2021)

Jetzt stell ich doch auch mal artig ein Bild in diesen Thread ein.





Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Rad und dieses Jahr (kein Schnee mehr und überschaubar matschig).
Langgehegter Wunsch nach nem 301 befriedigt und mit meinen nicht vorhandenen Fahrkünsten reicht auch ein älterer Jahrgang völlig aus.

Aufbau war ein Genuss. Hatte bisher nur bei meinem Wiesmann und Nicolai das Gefühl dass der Erbauer, Konstrukteur, Planer so auf Details geachtet haben.

Bei vielen Rahmen denkst echt "fahren die ihren Sche***" nicht selber? 🥊

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Februar 2021)

Facelift abgeschlossen......

Alle Lager am Rahmen getauscht. Nochmals vielen Dank an @StephanR1 für das Ausleihen des Lagerwerkzeugsatzes.

Rahmen frisch matt lackiert in hellblau RAL5012 bei Götz-Pulverbeschichtung, Fellbach. Decals an der Gabel und Dämpfer erneuert und den Rahmen mit Lackschuzfolie matt beklebt.





 

 



Nun ist es bereit für weitere neue Aufgaben, Taten und vor allem Abenteuer..................


----------



## Ghoste (13. Februar 2021)

@Jabberwoky sehr schön geworden!
Bist du die Reifen schon gefahren? Vielleicht bekommt man außerhalb vom Wolfpack Thread noch ein wenig unvoreingenommenere Meinungen


----------



## Jabberwoky (13. Februar 2021)

Ghoste schrieb:


> @Jabberwoky sehr schön geworden!
> Bist du die Reifen schon gefahren? Vielleicht bekommt man außerhalb vom Wolfpack Thread noch ein wenig unvoreingenommenere Meinungen


Hab die Reifen erst Ende der letzten Saison aufgezogen. Somit kann ich hier nur meinen ersten subjektiven Eindruck weiter geben. Hatte vorher Maxxis drauf, kann jetzt keine nachteilige Auswirkung gegenüber der vorigen Kombi feststellen. Montage erfolgte Tubeless ohne Probleme.
Bin jetzt aber auch nicht der Baller-Typ, fahre S1-S2 in moderatem eher langsamen Tempo, sicher nicht auf der letzten Rille.


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Februar 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Facelift abgeschlossen......
> 
> Alle Lager am Rahmen getauscht. Nochmals vielen Dank an @StephanR1 für das Ausleihen des Lagerwerkzeugsatzes.
> 
> ...




Die Farbe ist geil......also die vom Radständer....


----------



## mokka_ (14. Februar 2021)

Farbe ist mega!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2021)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Farbe ist mega!!


Ist blau, hört sich stark nach Achromasie an.....


----------



## mokka_ (14. Februar 2021)

Sehr schöne Farbe! Bin am überlegen meines in Himmelblau lackieren zu lassen Rocky ;-).


----------



## Deleted 61187 (14. Februar 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Facelift abgeschlossen......
> 
> Alle Lager am Rahmen getauscht. Nochmals vielen Dank an @StephanR1 für das Ausleihen des Lagerwerkzeugsatzes.
> 
> ...


Ja der Götz versteht sein Geschäft! Sehr schön geworden. 
Den Radständer hätte ich für mein türkises 301 auch gerne


----------



## fschmeis (16. Februar 2021)

So, habe das Bike jetzt schon 4 Monate, aber erst seit 2 Wochen mit dem orangen Rockerarm .. und erst letztes WE war das Wetter fotogen .. nun ein paar Bilder von meinem Traum-MTB 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61187 (16. Februar 2021)

fschmeis schrieb:


> So, habe das Bike jetzt schon 4 Monate, aber erst seit 2 Wochen mit dem orangen Rockerarm .. und erst letztes WE war das Wetter fotogen .. nun ein paar Bilder von meinem Traum-MTB 😁


Als kleine Verbesserung würde ich die Ziffern 301 auf dem Rockerarm noch mit Plotterfolie oder Flüssiggummi schwarz einfärben. 

Aber insgesamt ne sehr schicke Kiste!


----------



## fschmeis (16. Februar 2021)

discodoener schrieb:


> Als kleine Verbesserung würde ich die Ziffern 301 auf dem Rockerarm noch mit Plotterfolie oder Flüssiggummi schwarz einfärben.
> 
> Aber insgesamt ne sehr schicke Kiste!


mit dem Pulverer hatte ich abgesprochen, dass er die Ziffern silbern lässt .. er hat es dann einfach orange gemacht und gesagt, das wäre nicht anders gegangen .. ob schwarz oder silber, da muss ich nochmal drüber nachdenken .. aber orange sollen die Ziffern nicht bleiben ..


----------



## Rost77 (17. Februar 2021)

Das 301 in schwarz oder silber wäre das Sahnehäubchen, finde aber das Farbkonzept mit der orangenen Fox und dem organgenen Umlenkhebel schon cool!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Februar 2021)

Double Trouble



Rechts: MK14 XL 
Links: MK15 XXL


----------



## mokka_ (20. Februar 2021)

Oha, das XXL ist ja deutich länger. Bergab bestimmt ein Brett oder? Was wiegt es denn?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2021)

@mokka_ Das XXL wiegt komplett so wie auf dem Bild ca. 14,6kg
Es liegt sehr satt, aber ein echter Einsatz steht noch aus. Habe gerade eine Schulterzerrung, kann also nur moderat belasten.
Ich bin aber insgesamt überrascht, wie leicht man das Heck angelupft bekommt. Fühlt sich quirliger an, als ich es jemals erwartet habe. Ich glaube es liegt vor allem daran, das ich jetzt mehr Platz auf dem Rad habe, um die Impulse einzuleiten.


----------



## der_raubfisch (22. Februar 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @mokka_ Das XXL wiegt komplett so wie auf dem Bild ca. 14,6kg
> Es liegt sehr satt, aber ein echter Einsatz steht noch aus. Habe gerade eine Schulterzerrung, kann also nur moderat belasten.
> Ich bin aber insgesamt überrascht, wie leicht man das Heck angelupft bekommt. Fühlt sich quirliger an, als ich es jemals erwartet habe. Ich glaube es liegt vor allem daran, das ich jetzt mehr Platz auf dem Rad habe, um die Impulse einzuleiten.



Schickes MK15! Welche Naben/Laufräder sind denn verbaut?

Grüße 
Christoph


----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2021)

@der_raubfisch
Es sind Syntace C33i verbaut.


----------



## der_raubfisch (22. Februar 2021)

Ok danke für die Antwort. Naben auch Syntace? Ich frage wegen dem Mikrospline Freilauf. Den gibt es anscheinend nicht für Syntace.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Februar 2021)

@der_raubfisch
Doch, gibt es auch von Syntace. Ich fahre das Rad mit Shimnao 12-fach Antrieb (siehe Galerie)
Die neue HR-Nabe mit Microspline Freilauf heißt Supertorque.


----------



## der_raubfisch (22. Februar 2021)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @der_raubfisch
> Doch, gibt es auch von Syntace. Ich fahre das Rad mit Shimnao 12-fach Antrieb (siehe Galerie)
> Die neue HR-Nabe mit Microspline Freilauf heißt Supertorque.


Danke für die Rückmeldung, dann macht das Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 61187 (2. März 2021)

Beim Pulverbeschichter war noch Kappa und er hat nen guten Preis gemacht.
Und mit etwas Illustrator Kenntnissen wird aus Liteville noch ein Benni-ville.

Keine Ahnung ob der Bub es am 3. Geburtstag genauso lustig finden wird. Aber ich feier es


----------



## biker-wug (2. März 2021)

Sehr cool, da wird der Junior begeistert sein!!


----------



## dasArt (3. März 2021)

Die Chance habe ich verpasst, sowas von cool! Tolle Idee!


----------



## mokka_ (3. März 2021)

Lass mal hören wie der Junge es aufgenommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasArt (3. April 2021)

Sodelle, ich hab es endlich geschafft ein paar Teile zur Fa. Götz zu bringen, zu warten bis alles soweit fertig war. Und dann alles wieder funktionstüchtig zusammen zu bauen. Gestern war die erste Ausfahrt, die Gangschaltung hakt noch etwas, aber soweit läuft wieder alles.








Ein paar Kleinigkeiten fehlen noch, oder möchte ich Ändern, aber das Gesamtkonzept steht erstmal ...


----------



## RaceFace67 (3. April 2021)

Mein Blaues wird auch die Tage fertig


----------



## dasArt (3. April 2021)

Ursprünglich wollte ich ein dunkles Blau, wie bei den Bremsscheiben. Habe mir dann aber ein paar Farbmuster zeigen lassen und mich spontan unentschieden. EisBlau auf GrimmSilber ... so langsam freunde ich mich mit dem Farbton an.


----------



## Jabberwoky (3. April 2021)

Sehr schön geworden. Gefällt,,,,,

Vordere Felge und Hinterbau nicht mit lackiert, so wirkt das Rad für mich unsymetrisch. Ist aber mein persönlicher Eindruck. 

Der Götz könnte ja mal langsam einen Rabatt für Liteville Umlackierungen hier um IBC Forum raus rücken.


----------



## dasArt (3. April 2021)

Es war so geplant, ohne Vorderradfelge, wäre aber auch technisch nicht möglich, die Felge vorne ist aus Carbon (Pulverbeschichten setzt ein elektrische Leitfähiges Trägermaterial voraus). Aber ich weiß, was mit unsymetrisch gemeint ist, mich stört da auch noch was. Denke die Federgabel kommt auch noch zum beschichten, aber erst nach der Saison ... das der Hinterbau schwarz geblieben ist, gefällt mir hingegen auf Anhieb. Der hat nach 1 1/2 Jahren bereits einiges an Schlägen und Macken abbekommen. Das würde dann die Pulverbeschichtung abbekommen und bald ziemlich übel aussehen ...


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2021)

Nun ist auch mein Traum in blau fertig geworden:


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. April 2021)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> Traum in blau


sieht gut aus!
Elox oder Farbe/Pulver?


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. April 2021)

danke. elox


----------



## herbstl78 (5. April 2021)

weil wir gerade bei Blau sind


----------



## dasArt (5. April 2021)

@ herbstl78, Du hast einen guten Platz für das Logo gefunden und der Blauton hat auch was, gefällt mir ... 

@RaceFace67 Dein Blauton ist richtig cool und eloxieren vermutlich die beste Wahl! Dazu der Aufbau mit der IntendGabel, sehr stimmig!

Blau macht glücklich ;-) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogdaysunrise (6. April 2021)

dasArt schrieb:


> Blau macht glücklich ;-) ...


Also auch wenn das alles schoene Bikes sind, aber das war doch schon immer so, wenn man blau ist, ist man gluecklich!


----------



## fschmeis (10. April 2021)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Das 301 in schwarz oder silber wäre das Sahnehäubchen, finde aber das Farbkonzept mit der orangenen Fox und dem organgenen Umlenkhebel schon cool!


hab mich für 301 in silber entschieden ..


----------



## Rost77 (14. April 2021)

fschmeis schrieb:


> hab mich für 301 in silber entschieden ..


Sauber!
Sehr gut geworden!


----------



## fschmeis (14. April 2021)

Rost77 schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Sehr gut geworden!


thx 🙂

hatte mir extra so einen Drehmel besorgt ... erst musste das orange Pulver runter, dann kam das schwarze Eloxal und dann endlich raw ...


----------



## dasArt (14. April 2021)

fschmeis schrieb:


> hab mich für 301 in silber entschieden ..


Gute Wahl, sieht um Welten besser aus! Ist gut geworden und erstrecht für Handarbeit mit einem Dremel ...


----------



## jonasgruebler (16. April 2021)

So...
wenn’s schon heißt „Zeigt her eure 301“ dann kann man ja fast nicht aus ;-)

Hier ist meine persönliche Schlammschleuder - Mk14 GrößeM im Selbstaufbau

hab ich jetzt schon seit dem letzten Herbst, bin aber erst kürzlich so richtig auf dieses Forum gestoßen.


----------



## johnnycalzone (16. April 2021)

Moin zusammen, hier mein MK8 XL als Mullet Aufbau, vorne in 29 Zoll, hinten in 27,5. Es funktioniert!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. April 2021)

johnnycalzone schrieb:


> vorne in 29 Zoll, hinten in 27,5. Es funktioniert!


auch hinten voll eingefedert?


----------



## johnnycalzone (16. April 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch hinten voll eingefedert?


Ja, geht noch gut so. Ist ein 2,4er wolfpack drauf. Mehr geht aber wirklich nicht...dafür hab ich bodenfreiheit ohne ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pykemu (18. April 2021)

Meine Mk14 viele infos hier https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/LordDrtikoule,54771/setup,43764


----------



## davidlang3 (23. April 2021)

301 MK12 - mit 26" am HR, damit das Rad nicht so schnell an der Deichsel vom Tout-Terrain-Kinideranhänger schleift.

Den Rahmen fand ich zufällig gebraucht. Die Teile stammen aus meinem Alltagsrad (Ragley mmmBop), welches ich nun in den Vorruhestand geschickt habe.

Weil eh ein 26" HR benötigt wurde und ich noch eine DT 240s HR-Nabe rumliegen hatte sinds gleich neue Laufräder geworden - Flow MK3, CX-Ray und komplett 240s. Die Pike RCT3 bekam die 2021er Luftfeder und der Dämpfer wurde bereits von Lord-Helmchen in der Vergangenheit auf das (mein) Gewicht abgestimmt. Verzögert wird mit der Hope Tech3 V4 auf Trickstuff-Scheiben. Angetrieben wird das 301 von einer X01-Kassette, XX1-Kette, XT-Kurbel mit Absolute Black Oval-Kettenblatt, XT-Schaltwerk und XTR-11-fach Schaltheben. Die Kurbel war optisch so sehr verschlissen, dass ich diese kurzerhand geschliffen und poliert habe. Mal sehen, wie lange das hält. Das Cockpit stammt aus dem Hause Syntace (Vector Carbon 12°, Megafoce 2, 60mm)

Gewicht: 13,16kg


----------



## LeFritzz (23. April 2021)

Fährst Du die SRAM Kette auf einen "normalen" Shimano-Kettenblatt oder auf einem narrow-wide Kettenblatt?


----------



## davidlang3 (23. April 2021)

Absolute Black Narrow Wide


LeFritzz schrieb:


> Fährst Du die SRAM Kette auf einen "normalen" Shimano-Kettenblatt oder auf einem narrow-wide Kettenblatt?


----------



## uphillking (24. April 2021)

Springtime has come


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (26. April 2021)

Mein MK12 ist nach über 5 Jahren noch immer im Bestand, auch wenn es derzeit bei Freunden in Thüringen geparkt ist und nur ein paar mal im Jahr bei Wochenend-Besuchen ausgeführt wird.

Hier noch 2 Leipziger Bilder vor dem Transfer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. April 2021)

meins - gestern


----------



## supasini (26. April 2021)

und hier die Räder von Frau (Mk5 M), meins (Mk15 XL) und Sohn (Mk8 XL)


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. April 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1259152
> 
> und hier die Räder von Frau (Mk5 M), meins (Mk15 XL) und Sohn (Mk8 XL)


erinnert an Inzucht....


----------



## terryx (26. April 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> erinnert an Inzucht....


Sehr witzig.... was soll das eigentlich?


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2021)

terryx schrieb:


> Sehr witzig.... was soll das eigentlich?


Das soll dem Zwecke dienen, "dass ma ned siachd, dass koana drin steckt" (Willy Michl).


----------



## alteoma301 (26. April 2021)

oi, fritz, ist das dein 2.account?


----------



## Tidi (26. April 2021)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> erinnert an Inzucht...


Ich denke nicht ... im Gegensatz zum Niveau deines Kommentars.


----------



## supasini (26. April 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Das soll dem Zwecke dienen, "dass ma ned siachd, dass koana drin steckt" (Willy Michl).


Rockys Kommentare muss man seit vielen Jahren mit Vorsicht genießen (Lesen ja, Amüsieren oft auch, Ärgern nie, Antworten manchmal)  😉

Aber Willy zu zitieren... Ich war (als Rheinländer) ein Riesen Fan: bekam ca. 1981 von nem Onkel die erste Scheibe geschenkt, der sie total furchtbar fand. Das Wildpferd-Lied hat mich sofort total geflasht (mittlerweile weiß ich sogar, dass der Willy das mit zwei Akkorden einsteigt, die ich auch in einem Stück ähnlich verwende. Das habe ich erst ein Jahr, nachdem ich mein Stück geschrieben haben, gemerkt. Habe dann extra die Reprise des Refrains auf die Original-Willy-Akkorde geändert, vermute aber, dass das außer mir keiner merkt  )
Mundart-Musik und Blues,  das ist es...
Hat mich sehr in meiner eigenen musikalischen Entwicklung beeinflusst, auch wenn man das heute nicht mehr hört.
"Blues goes to mountain" - was für eine Platte! Und diese pink-hellblaue Live-Platte "Die Antwort" mega. Ich hab mir damals in Salzburg neonpinke Surfsegel nähen lassen als Michl-Tribut.
Schade, dass der Willy danach frustriert etwas abgedriftet ist, aber das war echt groß!


----------



## LeFritzz (26. April 2021)

.


----------



## EL_Se (28. April 2021)

pykemu schrieb:


> Meine Mk14 viele infos hier https://www.vitalmtb.com/community/LordDrtikoule,54771/setup,43764
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1252891


Moin, gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, dass du die Eightpins mit dem kurzen Setback genommen hast? Hast du beide Varianten ausprobiert?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pykemu (5. Mai 2021)

EL_Se schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, dass du die Eightpins mit dem kurzen Setback genommen hast? Hast du beide Varianten ausprobiert?
> 
> Gruß Sascha


Hallo, ja ich bin beide Varianten gefahren. Ich ersetzte die ursprüngliche Setbeack-Sattelstütze, weil ich viel vor mich trat und meine Knie schmerzten. Außerdem habe ich jetzt den Schwerpunkt etwas weiter nach vorne verschoben und das Fahrrad geht viel besser bergauf.


----------



## pykemu (5. Mai 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Fährst Du die SRAM Kette auf einen "normalen" Shimano-Kettenblatt oder auf einem narrow-wide Kettenblatt?


Ich fahre mit Sram ketten auf dem Shimano M9100 Kettenblatt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Mai 2021)

pykemu schrieb:


> Hallo, ja ich bin beide Varianten gefahren. Ich ersetzte die ursprüngliche Setbeack-Sattelstütze, weil ich viel vor mich trat und meine Knie schmerzten. Außerdem habe ich jetzt den Schwerpunkt etwas weiter nach vorne verschoben und das Fahrrad geht viel besser bergauf.


bei mir genau anders herum
mit der Setback habe ich keine Knieprobleme
auf den alten Bikes mit gerader Stütze dagegen schon
In der letzten Neuanschaffung (Rahmen Geo nicht so weit vom MK15 weg) habe ich daher auch eine Stütze mit Setback verbaut, gleiches Ergebnis = keine Knieschmerzen

und eigentlich hasse ich die Setbackstützen (aus optischen Gründen)


----------



## Bergziege1 (10. Mai 2021)

und hier mal meins. Gefahren wirds net so oft. Meist ist mein Reign X 1 (170 mm Federweg und VPP ) dran


----------



## HAT (15. Mai 2021)

Wieder mal meins


----------



## alteoma301 (17. Mai 2021)

@HAT Rein aus persönlichem interesse: Wie kommst du mit der Reifenkombi zurecht? Was für Terrain fährst du damit meisst? Der MKIII hat ja doch recht kleine Seitenstollen und auch kaum Querprofil. Für einen Hinterreifen ist das je nach Einsatzgebiet per se nichts ungewöhnliches, aber ich sehe, dass du vorne einen Kaiser fährst, der ja ein sehr mächtiger Reifen ist.


----------



## HAT (21. Mai 2021)

@alteoma301
Deine Frage ist berechtigt. Vorne hatte ich seit jeher schwere Grippmonster montiert.
Hinten in der Matsch-Zeit den Baron.
Jeweils im Frühling wechsle ich auf den MK. Wir haben bei uns sehr viele Kalksteine, bei Nässe die absolute Herausforderung. Contis können das meiner Meinung nach am Besten. Der MK rollt sehr schön, Gewicht ist top, und mit dem Grip bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Anlässlich des Bildes sind wir am Höhenmeter fressen.....geht halt schon leichter.
Max. 1.5 ist aber eine Voraussetzung. Hinten schütze ich mit einer Reifennudel, wenn es in die Alpen geht.
Ich hatte kurz Maxxis drauf....hat sich für mich nicht gelohnt.
Fahren tue ich im Schweizer Jura, 80% Natural Trails.


----------



## espanolito255 (28. Mai 2021)

So, mein MK15 in der letzte Aufbaustufe. Mullet, Megneg, ACS3, Piccola.


----------



## Duke_do (2. Juni 2021)

Hier mal mein gutes MK12. Habe einen BOS Kirk eingebaut und finde, dass Heck profitiert davon. Finde ihn besser als den Shimgetunten original Dämpfer oder einen MST Monarch Plus.
Gabel hat eine AWK mit dem aktuellen DebonAir und eine MST Charger 1. Winkelsteuersatz in Flach.

Der Dämpfer stößt leider ganz leicht an die Fidlock Flasche. Weiß jemand, mit was man da etwas an der Stelle festkleben kann?






Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (2. Juni 2021)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer stößt leider ganz leicht an die Fidlock Flasche. Weiß jemand, mit was man da etwas an der Stelle festkleben kann?


Was willst du wo festkleben? Einen Schutzaufkleber auf der Flasche oder auf dem Dämpfer? Einen anderen Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Duke_do (2. Juni 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Was willst du wo festkleben? Einen Schutzaufkleber auf der Flasche oder auf dem Dämpfer? Einen anderen Flaschenhalter?



Würde gerne an der Fidlockflasche an der Stelle, wo der Dämpfer anstößt, ein kleines Stück einer anderen Trinkflasche (habe so viele, würde einfach ein kleines Quadrat ausscheiden) aufkleben.

Die Flasche scheint aus PP zu sein, das Internet sagt, das Sekundenkleber wohl geht (oder aufwändige Kleber mit Aktivator etc, die kosten aber), hat da jemand Erfahrung (hält, oder besser was anderes, vorher anrauhen, reinigen etc.)?

Anderer Halter kommt nicht in Frage, habe an allen Bikes den Fidlockhalter und komme so mit je einer großen/kleinen Fidlockflasche für alle Räder aus.


----------



## Jabberwoky (2. Juni 2021)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Anderer Halter kommt nicht in Frage, habe an allen Bikes den Fidlockhalter und komme so mit je einer großen/kleinen Fidlockflasche für alle Räder aus.


Hatte dieselbe Herausforderung bei meinem Fox-Dämpfer. Habe es mit der https://www.fidlock-bike.com/produkt/uni-base/ gelöst (Habe noch anscheinend ein alte Version mit Klettband). Flasche hängt nicht im Dreiecke sondern unten am Unterrohr. Somit passt auch die große Fidlock-Flasche dran.

 Wird zwar eingesaut, aber mit der Fidlock-Flasche mit Deckel kein großes Problem.


----------



## sugarbiker (4. Juni 2021)

Duke_do schrieb:


> Würde gerne an der Fidlockflasche an der Stelle, wo der Dämpfer anstößt, ein kleines Stück einer anderen Trinkflasche (habe so viele, würde einfach ein kleines Quadrat ausscheiden) aufkleben.
> 
> Die Flasche scheint aus PP zu sein, das Internet sagt, das Sekundenkleber wohl geht (oder aufwändige Kleber mit Aktivator etc, die kosten aber), hat da jemand Erfahrung (hält, oder besser was anderes, vorher anrauhen, reinigen etc.)?
> 
> Anderer Halter kommt nicht in Frage, habe an allen Bikes den Fidlockhalter und komme so mit je einer großen/kleinen Fidlockflasche für alle Räder aus.


orig Fidlock Flasche ? die YT Fidlock Flaschen bauen breiter und nicht so tief, vielleicht ne Lösung..


----------



## Duke_do (4. Juni 2021)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> orig Fidlock Flasche ? die YT Fidlock Flaschen bauen breiter und nicht so tief, vielleicht ne Lösung..


Sind schon die YT Flaschen


----------



## alteoma301 (5. Juni 2021)

Ich verstehe deine Absicht nicht so Recht. Wenn du da ein Plastikstück hinklebst ist ja noch weniger Platz zum Dämpfer. Fahr die bestehende Kombi doch einfach, bis die Flasche durchgescheuert ist. Das dauert vermutlich Jahre. Der Dämpfer sollte das auch ohne Probleme verkraften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Juni 2021)

oder mit dem Heißluftfön die Stelle heiß machen bis der Kunststoff weich wird, dann eine ausreichend große Delle reindrücken und wieder kalt werden lassen.


----------



## DocB (5. Juni 2021)

Auf dem Foto sieht es aus, als könnte die Flasche noch weiter runter zum Sitzrohr.  lässt sich der Fidlock-Halter nicht mit Langlöchern versehen (aufbohren), so dass man weiter runter kommt? Fehlen ja anscheinend nur ein paar mm.


----------



## Duke_do (5. Juni 2021)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> oder mit dem Heißluftfön die Stelle heiß machen bis der Kunststoff weich wird, dann eine ausreichend große Delle reindrücken und wieder kalt werden lassen.


Das ist auch eine interessante Idee. 
PP soll man zwischen 155 und 200°C verformen können.
Werde ich mal antesten, Heißluftfön ist vorhanden.
Werde mal prüfen, wie viel Platz ich genau brauche.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (5. Juni 2021)

@Duke_do: du kannst sie sogar passgenau machen.... einfach in der Halterung heiß machen und einmal voll einfedern


----------



## Kombinatschef (6. Juni 2021)

MK2
15 Jahre alt, ziemlich sehr genau






wird mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so oft gefahren, geht aber immer noch ordentlich.
Im Vergleich zu aktuellen MKs: quisiquasi "unfahrbare" Geo und Ausstattung


----------



## Rost77 (7. Juni 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht es aus, als könnte die Flasche noch weiter runter zum Sitzrohr.  lässt sich der Fidlock-Halter nicht mit Langlöchern versehen (aufbohren), so dass man weiter runter kommt? Fehlen ja anscheinend nur ein paar mm.


Langlöcher bei Flaschenhaltern! Eigentlich kein Hexenwerk und wären sooo praktisch, gibts aber kaum.

Bei den Fidlockhalten lässt sich mit bohren / manipulieren nicht wirklich was rausholen, was sehr schade ist.


----------



## alteoma301 (7. Juni 2021)

Ist der Fidlockhalter denn eigentlich symmetrisch oder kann man ihn durch umdrehen oben/unten positionieren?


----------



## supasini (8. Juni 2021)

ist stark unsymmetrisch, man kann ihn scheinbar verkehrt rum montieren und die Flasche käme dann viel weiter nach unten. Dann muss aber auch die Flasche verkehrt rum, also mit dem Verschluss nach unten drangesetzt werden (Hält, sieht aber maximal merkwürdig aus) - in der Flasche scheinen entweder auch Magnete zu sein oder aber magnetisierbares Metall, so dass es eine "richtige" Richtung gibt. (Hab das am WE bei meinem ersten Fidlock-Halter versucht, weil das die bessere Position gewesen wäre...)


----------



## Duke_do (8. Juni 2021)

Man kann den Halter an der Flasche auch abschrauben und gedreht wieder montieren, dann sitz die Flasche wieder richtig.
Das gilt dann aber für alle Räder, also alle Halter drehen oder wieder mehrere unterschiedliche Flaschen (doof, wenn man dann die Falsche befüllt hat und am Bike steht)
Der Versatz beim drehen ist auch sehr groß, passt nicht an allen Rädern.


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. Juni 2021)

supasini schrieb:


> ist stark unsymmetrisch, man kann ihn scheinbar verkehrt rum montieren und die Flasche käme dann viel weiter nach unten. Dann muss aber auch die Flasche verkehrt rum, also mit dem Verschluss nach unten drangesetzt werden (Hält, sieht aber maximal merkwürdig aus) - in der Flasche scheinen entweder auch Magnete zu sein oder aber magnetisierbares Metall, so dass es eine "richtige" Richtung gibt. (Hab das am WE bei meinem ersten Fidlock-Halter versucht, weil das die bessere Position gewesen wäre...)


Sieht bei mir dann so aus. Die kleine Flache reicht mir für Endurotouren. Dazu den Fidlock-Halter an der Flasche um 180 Grad gedreht und die Löcher am Fidlock-Rahmenhalter um ca.  2mm verlängert.




Für längere Touren kommt eh wieder der RockShox rein. Dann passen auch die großen von Fidlock rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (8. Juni 2021)

Welchen Rockshox nutzt du denn für längere Touren? Monarch Plus wegen der Platform/Lockout?

Und tropft sich die Flasche nicht langsam aber sicher leer, wenn sie so auf dem Kopf ist?


----------



## Jabberwoky (8. Juni 2021)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> Welchen Rockshox nutzt du denn für längere Touren? Monarch Plus wegen der Platform/Lockout?


Genau, der Lockout zieht hier besser und es passt eine große Flasche rein.



alteoma301 schrieb:


> Und tropft sich die Flasche nicht langsam aber sicher leer, wenn sie so auf dem Kopf ist?


Habe es noch nicht probiert, sollte aber eigentlich dicht sein. Ansonsten kommt der Drehverschluss mit Deckel drauf, das sollte dann sicher dicht sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juni 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir dann so aus. Die kleine Flache reicht mir für Endurotouren. Dazu den Fidlock-Halter an der Flasche um 180 Grad gedreht und die Löcher am Fidlock-Rahmenhalter um ca.  2mm verlängert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beim neuen X2 ist der Ausgleichsbehälter deutlich kürzer geworden.


----------



## schuberth1 (9. Juni 2021)

Abgesehen davon, dass bei mir eine Flasche am Rahmen passt, nutze ich noch eine Lenkertasche in der dann eine weitere Flasche, ein paar Riegel und mein Akku für die Lampe reinpassen. Die Tasche stört überhaupt nicht, ist während des Fahrens griffbereit und mit einer Hand zu öffnen und zu schließen.
Die Tasche ist von Revelate, falls das interessiert.


----------



## patrick78 (5. Juli 2021)

Das 301 für meine Frau ist auch endlich fertig... Mk11 in S


----------



## Herge2000 (6. Juli 2021)

MK15 XXL mit kleinen Updates aufgefrischt


----------



## tommi101 (6. Juli 2021)

Arrgh! Sind die neuen Hebel doch schon lieferbar??


----------



## Herge2000 (6. Juli 2021)

Nein, ich hatte nur Glück, und konnte von einem Downgrade-Umbau profitieren. Win-Win sozusagen.


----------



## schuberth1 (8. Juli 2021)

Mit Feder wird der Bock ja noch schwerer. Was wiegt der kpl. Dämpfer mehr als die luftgefederte Variante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (8. Juli 2021)

Bei mir sind es ca. 600-700g Gewichtsunterschied zwischen einer Lyrik DebonAir/Monarch Plus (beide Luft) Kombi und einer Lyrik Smashpot/Vector HLR coil (beide coil) Kombi. Das Fahrwerk klebt aber auch richtig am Boden...


----------



## LDSign (8. Juli 2021)

Jabberwoky schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir dann so aus. Die kleine Flache reicht mir für Endurotouren. Dazu den Fidlock-Halter an der Flasche um 180 Grad gedreht und die Löcher am Fidlock-Rahmenhalter um ca.  2mm verlängert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann die Magnete auch im Halter drehen: Von hinten aufbohren und dann die Magnete in der Polung vertauschen und dann wieder mit Epoxy verkleben. Dauert 20min und führt zum gewünschten Ergebnis


----------



## Herge2000 (8. Juli 2021)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Mit Feder wird der Bock ja noch schwerer. Was wiegt der kpl. Dämpfer mehr als die luftgefederte Variante?


kann ich Dir nicht wirklich sagen. Hab es nicht gewogen. Ich schätze 500g kommen sicher dazu. Beim meinem Gewicht + Bike +Rucksack kommt es auf die dann auch nicht mehr an.
Wenn ich ein leichtes Bike fahren will, dann nehme ich das H-3 ;-)


----------



## tommi101 (8. Juli 2021)

Herge2000 schrieb:


> kann ich Dir nicht wirklich sagen. Hab es nicht gewogen. Ich schätze 500g kommen sicher dazu. Beim meinem Gewicht + Bike +Rucksack kommt es auf die dann auch nicht mehr an.
> Wenn ich ein leichtes Bike fahren will, dann nehme ich das H-3 ;-)


Ein Bericht über die Performance mit Stahlfeder im Vergleich zum Luftdämpfer wäre mal interessant, wobei der EXT wahrscheinlich ohnehin auf Dich angepasst ist und somit super funktioniert......oder?


----------



## Herge2000 (8. Juli 2021)

tommi101 schrieb:


> Ein Bericht über die Performance mit Stahlfeder im Vergleich zum Luftdämpfer wäre mal interessant, wobei der EXT wahrscheinlich ohnehin auf Dich angepasst ist und somit super funktioniert......oder?


Bei mir ging es tatsächlich 2-stufig zum heutigen Setup.
1) Update der Hebel mit RS Monarch Super Deluxe Plus: Hier ist die Traktionssteigerung spürbar. Der erste Bereich des Federwegs ist fluffiger, spricht also besser an. Das Losbrechmoment ist kleiner. Wenn denn Wurzeln, Steine oder Stufen dazu kommen, war es mit leichtem Gefühl zu weich zu sein, aber alles im Rahmen mit massig Traktion. Mit der Platform ist dann aber Ruhe im Karton. In der Abfahrt auch schon ein gutes Stück mehr Bodenhaftung und nicht so bockig, wie es einige beschreiben.
2) Dämpferwechsel auf EXT mit SAR 550lb Feder: Der Dämpfer ist ab Werk (LV-Tune) unverändert und gibt nochmal ein Sprung vorwärts. Das Ansprechverhalten ist vom ersten Moment an noch besser als mit dem RS-Luftdämpfer. Eine längere Abfahrt konnte ich leider noch nicht machen um eine umfangreiche Meinung abzugeben. Aber erste Treppen und Drops auf der Feierabend-Hausumrundung waren vielversprechend. 

Rundum eine gute Entscheidung für mich und soweit richtig, da ich mit ~100kg (ohne Rucksack) nicht auf MegNeg oder ähnliches umgestiegen bin, die (laut dem Lord) ehr bei leichteren Fahrergewichten ihre Vorteile ausspielen soll.


----------



## SPOOKS (10. Juli 2021)

seit MK2 mein erstes LV 301...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2021)

Bin gerade mit meinem Sohn in Sölden. Macht immer wieder Laune mit dem Kleinen gemeinsam fahren zu können.
Gestern konnte ich die Bremsen mal auf Hitzebeständigkeit testen. Null Fading - nur etwas Knistern. Krasse Anker.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2021)

herbstl78 schrieb:


> weil wir gerade bei Blau sindAnhang anzeigen 1244012


Einfach klasse 👍


----------



## nope 75 (11. September 2021)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 301 aus 2005 von mir seit Dezember 2007 gefahren mit Urahn MK15 Trail.
> 2927 140 130
> XT 1×12
> ...


Hallo zusammen, ich kann das 301 aus 2005 nicht abgeben. Und hab es jetzt zum Racer umgebaut. So wie es da steht wiegt es ohne Pedale 10,9 Kilo und es macht einen Heiden Spaß so Retro mäßig ohne absenkbarer Sattelstütze durch die Gegend zu rasen😁
Und wie die 26 Zoll Laufräder sich beschleunigen lassen ist einfach geil.


----------



## din_format (11. September 2021)

Ich hab auch noch son Schätzchen hier, beim Stichwort 10,9 Racer dachte ich grad an vollgefederten Graveller 🥴
Son paar 28“ Laufräder mit schmalen Schotterstraßenreifen müssten doch eigentlich passen!

… nee ich glaube das hat das Gute Mk5 nicht verdient…


----------



## nope 75 (11. September 2021)

din_format schrieb:


> nee ich glaube das hat das Gute Mk5 nicht verdient…


Nee, das muss auch nicht sein🙂


----------



## Treeman (30. Oktober 2021)

[Disclaimer: Rad entstand im Kundenauftrag]

...wurde aber so fein, dass es dem Fred nicht vorenthalten werden sollte:


----------



## mokka_ (30. Oktober 2021)

Wie fährt es sich mit dem großen Luftdämpfer??


----------



## pykemu (31. Oktober 2021)

My Mk14.3


----------



## mokka_ (31. Oktober 2021)

Wie fährt es sich??


----------



## Famulus36 (1. November 2021)

Mal zwei Oldtimer:


Mein MK8 tut seinen Dienst nach wie vor zur vollsten Zufriedenheit, auch wenn so langsam mal ein paar Updates bei Bremse und Dämpfer anstehen. Das MK6 meiner Frau muss momentan für unseren Großen Bikepark-Ausflügen standhalten, zu Weihnachten gibt’s dann ein 601. Das unzerstörbare Frühwerk von Onkel Jü ganz rechts bewegt der Kleine inzwischen. Momentan noch mit 24“-LR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (2. November 2021)

Zweckentfremdet, ist mir etwas peinlich... ;-)


----------



## EL_Se (3. November 2021)

uphillking schrieb:


> Zweckentfremdet, ist mir etwas peinlich... ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 1366064


Das hatte ich auch mal im letzten Winter…


----------



## MarJoo_70839 (7. November 2021)

301 MK15.3


----------



## st.fan (17. April 2022)

Heute endlich das erste Mal gemeinsam in Wald und Flur 😀


----------



## erni65 (18. April 2022)

st.fan schrieb:


> Heute endlich das erste Mal gemeinsam in Wald und Flur 😀


Welcher Fluss schlängelt sich denn da?


----------



## st.fan (18. April 2022)

erni65 schrieb:


> Welcher Fluss schlängelt sich denn da?


Der Main in Unterfranken 😊


----------



## HAT (25. April 2022)




----------



## nope 75 (27. Mai 2022)

Hi zusammen, ich Mal wieder der sein Retro 301 MK1 nicht abgeben kann. Vor 6 Monaten hatte ich wohl Langeweile und habe die Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen in den Rahmen verlegt damit das Rad Clean aussieht, dabei habe ich noch eine Beule entfernt und alle Lager erneuert. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann den Rahmen lackiert. Mir ist bewusst dass man in den Rahmen keine Löcher bohrt. Da das Rad aber bei mir und den anderen Bikes bleibt, werde ich regelmäßig die Öffnungen kontrollieren. Hier das Ergebnis, mit Pedale 10,75 Kilo.


----------



## nope 75 (27. Mai 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nope 75 (27. Mai 2022)

Noch ein paar Fotos


----------



## supasini (28. Mai 2022)

Sehr geil - Retro vom allerfeinsten! Und das Gewicht ist top!


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Mai 2022)

absolut. Ich glaube, in ähnlicher Weise werde ich jetzt bei 27,5" hängen bleiben. Wenn ich die Gewichte der aktuellen Räder sehe, vergeht mir der Spaß.


----------



## mokka_ (6. Juni 2022)

nope 75 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich Mal wieder der sein Retro 301 MK1 nicht abgeben kann. Vor 6 Monaten hatte ich wohl Langeweile und habe die Schaltzüge und Bremsleitungen in den Rahmen verlegt damit das Rad Clean aussieht, dabei habe ich noch eine Beule entfernt und alle Lager erneuert. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann den Rahmen lackiert. Mir ist bewusst dass man in den Rahmen keine Löcher bohrt. Da das Rad aber bei mir und den anderen Bikes bleibt, werde ich regelmäßig die Öffnungen kontrollieren. Hier das Ergebnis, mit Pedale 10,75 Kilo.Anhang anzeigen 1486576Anhang anzeigen 1486577Anhang anzeigen 1486579Anhang anzeigen 1486580Anhang anzeigen 1486585


Richtig gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vertex-rider (6. Juni 2022)

Moin liebe Liteviller,
wollte mein MK 11 schon lange mal posten und jetzt gibt es leider nen traurigen Anlass. Letzte Nacht wurde der Keller aufgebrochen und nun ist es leider weg. 😢 
Falls es jemand sichten sollte, gerne ne Info an mich, auch wenn ich nicht viel Hoffnung habe.


----------



## nope 75 (8. Juni 2022)

mokka_ schrieb:


> Richtig gut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Danke, und allen anderen🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (8. Juni 2022)

Behalte es ja!!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Juni 2022)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> absolut. Ich glaube, in ähnlicher Weise werde ich jetzt bei 27,5" hängen bleiben. Wenn ich die Gewichte der aktuellen Räder sehe, vergeht mir der Spaß.


Was fuer ein Gewicht ist fuer Dich akzeptabel? Mein neuer 29er Hobel wiegt das gleiche wie mein alter in 27.5, bei gleichen Reifen, ABER gerechterweise wechselte ich von Alufelgen auf Carbon, von DT Comp zu Sapim CX Ray, Lenker zu Carbon, Cushcore flog komplett raus.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Juni 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was fuer ein Gewicht ist fuer Dich akzeptabel? Mein neuer 29er Hobel wiegt das gleiche wie mein alter in 27.5, bei gleichen Reifen, ABER gerechterweise wechselte ich von Alufelgen auf Carbon, von DT Comp zu Sapim CX Ray, Lenker zu Carbon, Cushcore flog komplett raus.


mein MK15 (XL, Mullet, 36er, 1x12) ist auch nur unwesentlich schwerer als das MK8 (L, 26", Revelation, 1x11) daneben. Je nach montierten Reifen sind das so um die 500-700g.
Es geht schon, erträgliche also gerade noch leichte 29er zusammen zu bauen. Aber man muss entweder tief in den Geldbeutel greifen oder Abstriche bei der Haltbarkeit/Stabilität machen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (9. Juni 2022)

Danke, genau das meinte ich, deswegen fragte ich RF67, soviel mehr ist es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Kombinatschef (9. Juni 2022)

16ter Geburtstag der Goldenen Omma, MK2
Auf Rosen gebettet...


----------



## uphillking (11. Juni 2022)

Weil frisch geputzt dachte ich machst mal n Foto fürs Forum.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. Juni 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Was fuer ein Gewicht ist fuer Dich akzeptabel? Mein neuer 29er Hobel wiegt das gleiche wie mein alter in 27.5, bei gleichen Reifen, ABER gerechterweise wechselte ich von Alufelgen auf Carbon, von DT Comp zu Sapim CX Ray, Lenker zu Carbon, Cushcore flog komplett raus.


13kg, vielleicht 13,5? Für mich sehe ich keinen Grund, auf 29" zu wechseln - und damit so viel mehr Gewicht in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. Juni 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Danke, genau das meinte ich, deswegen fragte ich RF67, soviel mehr ist es doch gar nicht.


naja, also bei gleichen Komponenten bringt ein Wechsel schon deutlich mehr als 0,7 kg...


----------



## hidyn (16. Juni 2022)

Drei auf einmal!


----------



## dogdaysunrise (16. Juni 2022)

Drei auf einmal? Das geht nun wirklich nicht. (Überraschungsei)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hidyn (16. Juni 2022)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Drei auf einmal? Das geht nun wirklich nicht. (Überraschungsei)


Zwei MK13 haben sich lieb gehabt, rausgekommen ist ein Schwarzes MK15-3


----------



## holger259 (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

nach vielem Hin und Her und mit einer gehörigen Portion Glück habe ich doch tatsächlich noch ein 301 MK15 ergattern können und damit Mitglied im Club der Glücklichen.
Mehr als eine Probefahrt war noch nicht möglich, aber spätestens am kommenden Wochenende wird das nachgeholt. Soweit macht es aber einen sehr guten Eindruck!


----------



## Drecksau-rier (20. August 2022)

Hallo 301er,
nach vier Jahren habe ich mein Mk14 XXL worksfinish von Götz auf RAL 6038 beschichten lassen. Ich bin begeistert und hoffe, dass es euch wenigstens gefällt. Leider habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, die Farbe in voller Brillianz abzulichten. Wichtiger ist dass es fährt und dass tut es wie immer 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach passendem Rahmenschutz, wer kann mir hier ein paar Empfehlungen geben?


----------



## espanolito255 (20. August 2022)

Liteville 301 and 601
					






					rockguardz.com


----------



## patrick78 (14. Dezember 2022)

Neue Decals in orange.


----------



## gerald_ruis (15. Dezember 2022)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Neue Decals in orange.


wo hast du die machen lassen, finde ich gut ;-)


----------



## patrick78 (15. Dezember 2022)

gerald_ruis schrieb:


> wo hast du die machen lassen, finde ich gut ;-)


bei klebefisch - hoffe ok, wenn das hier geschrieben wird
die originaldatei mit dem logo hab ich direkt von liteville bekommen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Dezember 2022)

Vorlage war hier?


			https://www.jonito.com/de/fahrraeder/pivot-firebird-29-pro-xt/xtr-coil-m-41-silver-sunrise?gclid=Cj0KCQiAqOucBhDrARIsAPCQL1biXEqU5bgzm7cymV3_vqb1YEel3uwF3LWqdQv_visgKyOSwwWMXeoaArEQEALw_wcB


----------



## patrick78 (15. Dezember 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Vorlage war hier?
> 
> 
> https://www.jonito.com/de/fahrraeder/pivot-firebird-29-pro-xt/xtr-coil-m-41-silver-sunrise?gclid=Cj0KCQiAqOucBhDrARIsAPCQL1biXEqU5bgzm7cymV3_vqb1YEel3uwF3LWqdQv_visgKyOSwwWMXeoaArEQEALw_wcB


habs mal an einem nicolai so gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick78 (20. Dezember 2022)

btw. ich hab die Aufkleber nochmal in ca. 25cm Länge. 
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, melden. 
Preis wird man sich sicher einig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2022)

patrick78 schrieb:


> btw. ich hab die Aufkleber nochmal in ca. 25cm Länge.
> Wenn jemand Interesse hat, melden.
> Preis wird man sich sicher einig.


25cm? So groß?


----------



## patrick78 (20. Dezember 2022)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 25cm? So groß?


Die am Rad sind 35cm...


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2022)

patrick78 schrieb:


> Die am Rad sind 35cm...


Ah Logo, war auf dem falschen Gaul unterwegs


----------



## Chriz79 (Dienstag um 23:58)

Mein MK 15, sobald die Hebel vom 15.3 verfügbar sind wird hinten auf Coil Dämpfer umgebaut 😁


----------



## fschmeis (Mittwoch um 09:04)

Chriz79 schrieb:


> Mein MK 15, sobald die Hebel vom 15.3 verfügbar sind wird hinten auf Coil Dämpfer umgebaut 😁


ich hatte direkt bei Syntace angerufen und diesen dort bestellt, damals war er nicht im Shop zu finden aber per Tel ging es; es gibt 2 Varianten, die von der "Kurve" her identisch sind - aber nur einer der beiden geht für Coil uznd Luft (der andere nur für Luft) - viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alteoma301 (Mittwoch um 10:55)

na, wenn sie von der kurve her ident sind, sollten sie ja auch für verschiedenartige dämpfer funktionieren. ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass die kurve eben nicht gleich ist, da die progressitivtät bei luft geringer sein muss als bei coil.


----------



## fschmeis (Mittwoch um 10:57)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> na, wenn sie von der kurve her ident sind, sollten sie ja auch für verschiedenartige dämpfer funktionieren. ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass die kurve eben nicht gleich ist, da die progressitivtät bei luft geringer sein muss als bei coil


der - meinem Eindruck nach sehr kompetente - Gesprächspartner von Syntace hat mir damals am Telefon etwas anderes erzählt ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (Mittwoch um 11:48)

eventuell ist es aufgrund der Dämpfer Baubreite so, dass der eine schmäler baut und "nur Luft" ist und der andere mehr Platz lässt und daher beide Arten rein passen.


----------



## LeFritzz (Mittwoch um 12:35)

Manchmal sollte man jemand fragen, der sich damit auskennt.
Was meinst Du den, @Lord Helmchen ?


----------



## alteoma301 (Mittwoch um 13:08)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> eventuell ist es aufgrund der Dämpfer Baubreite so, dass der eine schmäler baut und "nur Luft" ist und der andere mehr Platz lässt und daher beide Arten rein passen.


würde man dann nicht nur einen hebel anbieten, wenn der ja eh gleich ist und beide dämpfer reinpassen? ich denke, dass das marketing hier wieder verarsche betreibt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (Mittwoch um 13:11)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> würde man dann nicht nur einen hebel anbieten, wenn der ja eh gleich ist und beide dämpfer reinpassen? ich denke, dass das marketing hier wieder verarsche betreibt.


Ich habe aufgehört, Logik bei div. Entscheidungen vorauszusetzen


----------



## anf (Mittwoch um 14:19)

alteoma301 schrieb:


> würde man dann nicht nur einen hebel anbieten, wenn der ja eh gleich ist und beide dämpfer reinpassen? ich denke, dass das marketing hier wieder verarsche betreibt.


Denke ich auch. Aber Liteville ist ein kleiner Anbieter und die Chinesen machen da nur hin und wieder etwas für die. Vielleicht haben sie beide Hebel nur in beschränkter Anzahl.


----------



## LeFritzz (Mittwoch um 15:03)

Chinglish: "The slippery is very crafty."


----------



## Chriz79 (Mittwoch um 19:10)

fschmeis schrieb:


> ich hatte direkt bei Syntace angerufen und diesen dort bestellt, damals war er nicht im Shop zu finden aber per Tel ging es; es gibt 2 Varianten, die von der "Kurve" her identisch sind - aber nur einer der beiden geht für Coil uznd Luft (der andere nur für Luft) - viel Erfolg!


Ich hatte auch schon mit den Jungs telefoniert, die erste Serie ist fott gewesen. Ab Februar soll es aber Nachschub geben 💪


----------

